#ubuntu-cn 2010-11-29
<rothsdad> 早上好
<alvin_rxg> http://zh.wikisource.org  ???
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: http://zh.wikisource.org
<olvi> 酒神
<archl> 化妆品专场！
<archl> ^_^
<Echol> good morning
<rikulu> hi everyone, good morining !
<arzyu> good morining
<pocoyo> missing: ssh速度最近怎么不行了?
<missing> pocoyo: 我着疼疼要的vpn,ssh翻墙不行,速度慢的要死
<pocoyo> missing: 刚开始的时候速度很快 真的. 现在我代理上的irc居然会断.
<pocoyo> missing: 可能用的人多了 现在.
<missing> pocoyo: 还是vpn好
<missing> ssh不好用
<pocoyo> missing: 我这里vpn不好用. 太麻烦了
<missing> netmanager很简单啊
<channinggod> vpn还是不错的
<olvi> channinggod: 请问vpn如何远程连接上网打开网页
<lainme> 求推荐一本C语言的书，不是那种本科教学用的
<booduklee> 本科教学 那本多好
<v_v> lainme: 你c有基础么
<lainme> v_v: 有一些
<v_v> lainme: 那可以看 c专家编程  c陷阱和缺陷
<Kandu> lainme: v_v 推薦的都是好書啊
<lainme> C专家编程可能对我有些过深入了。。
<olvi> channinggod: 请问vpn如何远程连接上网打开网页
<brianzhao> 早上各位
<Relaed> Good Morning
<v_v> fg
<v_v> ..
<v_v> 敲错地方了。
<lainme> 我对预处理、指针之类的还不是很了解。
<booduklee> 请教如果用远程管理图形界面Linux，需要开启哪个服务用什么样的软件
<rikulu> booduklee: vnc or x fowarding
<booduklee> rikulu:用x fowarding联机，开启vnc服务，是这样吗
<rikulu> booduklee: 不是，用其中的一种就可以了
<rikulu> booduklee: 为啥不用 ssh ?
<booduklee> rikulu:奥，前几天我一朋友问我，我就想知道。如果Linux像windows的远程连接一样
<booduklee> rikulu:然后不知道该怎么弄，呵呵，谢谢了，我也觉得用putty比较爽
<rikulu> booduklee: 不客气
<roylez> missing: mimi..
<missing> roylez: 主席早上好
<missing> roylez: 有什么指示啊
<missing> 要不要炮轰金门岛啊
<booduklee> 奥，新人认识主席，嘻嘻
<booduklee> irc还不杂会用
<iIlL10oO> http://www.oschina.net/news/13387/unity-desktop
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty 已默认采用 Unity 桌面 - 开源中国社区
<iIlL10oO> http://wowubuntu.com/vnstat.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: » Vnstat: 简单实用的网络流量统计工具 Wow! Ubuntu / Ubuntu 及 Linux 新闻、技巧、软件及游戏！
<Danny_CN> 今有讲座吗？
<tsyj2007> 大家好，我刚刚更新了ubuntu10.10，不知道为什么，字体发虚了
<pocoyo> tsyj2007: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<roylez> missing: tenzu给你vpn使了？
<roylez> missing: 他有ssh吗
<missing> 嗯,有,他的ssh我链接不上啊
<roylez> missing: 那我也找他要去...不嫌多
<missing> roylez: 你老人家千万别和他客气
<missing> roylez: 主席,这两天我就更新了libpango,amule cpu 100%啊,咋办
<Eric-Zhang> 大家有设置过znc么
<Eric-Zhang> irc显示ip，看着怎么都不舒服。
<Pwnna> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=306695
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<Pwnna> 的确是。
<brianzhao> 刚才说了一个早上，转眼回来满屏的文字，这里可真是话痨的天下呀
<channinggod1> youtube下好东西不少……
<Danny_CN> 都有什么好东西？
<Danny_CN> 关于ubuntu的好东西多吗？
<larryr> 有人了解emacs+autex没？想问个问题撒
<ubuntu77> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。ã€
<ubuntu77> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<^k^> ...
<calebot> ^k^: 把他踢了吧
<^k^> 好的
<Pwnna> Event-driven programming 在 python 里面如何实现。
<larryr> emacs+autex编译的时候 怎么可以让编译成功后关掉buffer啊
<calebot> Pwnna: 用 gobject？
<nsdy> 各位兄弟 有知道如何下载python的吗?
<iIlL10oO> nsdy: apt-get --help
<Pwnna> calebot: 不用任何三方插件。
<nsdy> <iIlL10oO>...我晕。。 是直接下载 我需要这个包有用
<iIlL10oO> nsdy: deb 包?
<calebot> Pwnna: 那是 lib 不是插件
<nsdy> <iIlL10oO>tar.gz
<Pwnna> 但是还是3rd party
<calebot> Pwnna: 不想用 lib 就自己写呗
<nsdy> 我的以前python下载页面可以打开阿 。。。
<iIlL10oO> nsdy: 源码包?
<calebot> Pwnna: 写程序不用 lib 很累的
<iIlL10oO> nsdy: apt-get --help 就可以下源码包
<nsdy> <iIlL10oO>.......
<iIlL10oO> nsdy: 骗你干什么么
<nsdy> <iIlL10oO> 输入那个命令 难道时 apt-get install python...
<Pwnna> calebot: 恩，为了学习。
<calebot> nsdy: 被墙了？
<DaBao> 我来啦~，为着天朝的通货膨胀、高失业率而高呼：自己活不下去，不能找政腐的麻烦~！
<nsdy> <calebot> 恩 ftp直接下载地址也被墙了.
<iIlL10oO> nsdy: 让你看 --help 你看了没
<calebot> Pwnna: 看高手怎么实现的，学得更快
<Danny_CN> 更新一下源
<channinggod1> ……墙墙更健康
<nsdy> <iIlL10oO> 说出来参考下
<iIlL10oO> nsdy: 算了,我把命令告诉你吧 apt-get source python
<DaBao> 应该是“翻翻”吧？
<calebot> nsdy: 在线代理就能下了吧
<calebot> 翻翻墙更健康
<channinggod1> 用Hotspot Shield代理吧
<DaBao> Yes！
<iIlL10oO> apt-get source python
<nsdy> <iIlL10oO>源里还没有。。
<iIlL10oO> nsdy: 不可能没有
<Pwnna> calebot: 自己实现学的更多。
<nsdy> <calebot>试了几个 不成功
<nsdy> <iIlL10oO>我下载3.1.3 刚刚发布
<iIlL10oO> Version: 3.2~a4-1
<iIlL10oO> nsdy: 3.2都有, 3.1 会没有吗?
<iIlL10oO> Version: 3.1.3~rc1-1
<iIlL10oO> Priority: 可选
<iIlL10oO> Section: python
<iIlL10oO> Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<iIlL10oO> Uncompressed Size: 12.5 M
<lainme> nsdy: sources.list里要添加deb-src
<iIlL10oO> Depends: python3.1-minimal (= 3.1.3~rc1-1), mime-support, libbz2-1.0, libc6 (>= 2.11),
<nsdy> ok
<calebot> 刚发布没那么快进源的
<iIlL10oO> p   python3.1                           - An interactive high-level object-oriented lang
<calebot> 哦，貌似 natty 有 3.1.3-1 鸟
<calebot> ubuntu gj
<cfy> 谁会javascript?
<iIlL10oO> 哦, 我用的是 11.04
<iIlL10oO> 不好意思
<channinggod1> 还真有用11.04的啊，虚拟机的吗？
<iIlL10oO> 是的
<iIlL10oO> vbox ubuntu-server 11.04
<iIlL10oO> 分了 256MB 内存 , 够用了
<channinggod1> 3D支持情况呢？
<iIlL10oO>  ubuntu-server
<iIlL10oO> 我装的是服务器版本
<channinggod1> 哦……
<iIlL10oO> 文件系统            容量  已用  可用 已用%% 挂载点
<iIlL10oO> /dev/mapper/ub1-root  7.3G  1.2G  5.8G  17% /
<iIlL10oO> kk@ub1:~$ uname -a
<iIlL10oO> Linux ub1 2.6.37-6-generic #17-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 23 09:43:00 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<cfy> google比问问题快...
<iIlL10oO> kk@ub1:~$ type au ag
<iIlL10oO> au 已被别名为“sudo aptitude update”
<iIlL10oO> ag 已被别名为“sudo aptitude upgrade”
<xgdfdzgzdgd> ljljljl
<xgdfdzgzdgd> 有人吗，死光了
<pocoyo> xgdfdzgzdgd: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<missing> pocoyo: IRC课堂：化妆品专场,昨晚谁是主讲?我路由器挂了,没上到网,NNND
<xgdfdzgzdgd> 那里去
<xgdfdzgzdgd> 死光
<missing> op呢?
<Danny_CN> 每晚都有讲座吗？
<rothsdad> 饿了
<hceasy> 啊啊　问个东西
<NoIE> 困了、累了，喝红牛。
<xgdfdzgzdgd> 喝水
<hceasy> 我有个ｕ盘启动 字体文件的地址是？
<hceasy> 就文泉驿那个微米黑
<Pwnna> PINEAPPLES.
<Pwnna> 菠萝！
<Warm_HUG> 中午好
<brianzhao> pidgin 时常出现不能连接msn的情况不知道是什么原因
<cfy> brianzhao: 不错了你.我这里根本上不去
<larryr> emacs+autex 想让编译成功后自动关闭编译的buffer怎么弄啊？
<DaBao> 公司的瘟到死又弄坏了一台电脑——关键是硬盘
<DaBao> 上次恢复数据花了3000
<brianzhao> 有3000元，不如买个移动硬盘备份了
<brianzhao> 500元不到就可以买到一个500g的移动硬盘了
<Danny_CN> 谁会raid？
<pocoyo> microcai: irc第一夫人.
<rothsdad> 哟
<brianzhao> windows还是linux raid
<brianzhao> windows是应该是服务器版本才可以的吧 。
<microcai> pocoyo: ?
<brianzhao> 我不懂
 * microcai hi
 * microcai 有北京的童鞋么？
<pocoyo> microcai: 发错了.
<zer4tul> microcai: 呃，有
<Warm_HUG> 都吃完啦?
<jahweh> 求助求助：rhythmbox修改不了部分音乐信息，wma全都不能改，这个我可以忍，但为什么有部分的mp3也不能改呢？
<Warm_HUG> jahweh: ！一般的思路是终端下运行rhythmbox,然后操作,看输出
<iOpera> wma的格式，私有的。不支持
<iOpera> mp3的 ，就id3。格式没标记的，估计是改乱了。
<Warm_HUG> lubotu2: test | Warm_HUG
<lubotu2> Warm_HUG, please see my private message
<jahweh> (rhythmbox:2402): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed，好像和标签没啥关系啊。
<iOpera> 别看终端的，改id3的，是外挂软件
<Warm_HUG> 嗯,听神的,没错
<jahweh> iOpera~有什么比较好用的修改软件推荐么？
<iOpera> mid3v2 mid3iconv 就这些。
<iOpera> 有 easytags 什么的gui。记得有bug
<jahweh> 多谢，我试试。
<microcai> zer4tul: ？
<microcai> zer4tul: 你在北京？
<microcai> zer4tul: 我下月2号要去北京参加笔试 ... 怎么办？我从来没出过远门 ....
<iOpera> microcai: 多大了。。。没出过门啊。找一个导游嘛
<microcai> iOpera:  ... 有北航的学生米啊
<iOpera> 还有陪聊+导游的服务
<iOpera> 干嘛要找北航的。
<Relaed> 我后天到北京...北京现在什么温度啊
<iOpera> freeflying: 有人要去北京投奔你了。赶紧出来接待下。
<iOpera> microcai: 知道了不。ff是北京的地头蛇。
<iOpera> 凡事都可搞定
<microcai> iOpera:  ? ff ? firefox ?
<iOpera> firefox是fx
<iOpera> freeflying是ff
<microcai> freeflying: help , help
<microcai> iOpera:  ... 额 ....
<freeflying> iOpera: 啥
<microcai> iOpera: 还没毕业嘛 .. 自然没出远门
<iOpera> freeflying: 有2个人要投奔你。看
<freeflying> iOpera: 我没招人啊
<iOpera> 别人不要工资的。
<freeflying> iOpera: 有这等好事
<iOpera> 这么便宜的，赶紧捡了。 :D
<freeflying> iOpera: 那你直接收了吧
<iOpera> .. 我不在那边。。
<microcai> freeflying:  ... 这个可是大牛啊 ...
<freeflying> microcai: 做啥的
<microcai> freeflying:  来投奔的可是大牛啊 ... ...  接收一下吧 ... ...
<iOpera> microcai: 是啊。你投奔ff，可是福气的
<microcai> freeflying: 做 内核的 ....
<iOpera> 拉
<freeflying> microcai: 什么方面的
<microcai> freeflying:  .. 控制台 ...
<freeflying> microcai: 提交过些什么补丁没
<microcai> freeflying:  还在验收 .. 打嘴战中 ....
<freeflying> microcai: tty的utf-8支持？
<microcai> freeflying: I 服了那帮人了。他们不需要汉字显示，难道就没人需要了么？ .. 又不是叫他们写 ... merge 一下都不肯 555555555
<freeflying> microcai: 你要找华人帮你去ack, 可能会好些
<microcai> freeflying:  ... 有哪些是华人？
<freeflying> microcai: 现在有不少华人在内核社区里
<microcai> freeflying: 恩，进红帽就好办了 .. 自然就一堆认识的华人在搞内核 ....
<microcai> freeflying: 我此行就是去笔试的 .... 从没去过北京呢
<rothsdad> microcai: where are you from, guy?
<rothsdad> microcai: so familiar
<freeflying> microcai: http://git.kernel.org/ 上你看哪些人像
<freeflying> microcai: 有兴趣做ARM没
<microcai> freeflying:  有
<microcai> freeflying: very 有兴趣啊
<microcai> freeflying: 我本来打算RH卖身失败就去创业 .. ARM 的
<rothsdad> microcai: are you xudong? If not, just ignore me.
<microcai> rothsdad: .. .. ..
<microcai> rothsdad: 旭东是什么人啊？
<rothsdad> microcai: 认错人了
<rothsdad> microcai: 你的经历和我的一个同学很像
<Relaed> 创业...
<freeflying> microcai: 那你丢一份简历给我吧
<microcai> freeflying: 好好好，你 email ?
<freeflying> microcai: 去SoC做BSP如何
<microcai> freeflying:  SoC ? 哪里听过这个名字 ... .. 绝缘体上硅 ？
<olvi> 薇菜
<olvi> microcai: 呵呵
<microcai> olvi: 恩恩，薇菜
<olvi> microcai: 微软兄弟来的你是，呵呵
<Pwnna> ohai Relaed
<freeflying> microcai: come on, you said have great passion on ARM, but you don't know SoC?
<ultimatebuster> Relaed: where have you been wtf?
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: how was your contest ?
<ultimatebuster> Relaed: PFFT FUCKING FAILURE.
<ultimatebuster> Relaed: can't talk now i'm going to bed.
<Relaed> ultimatebuster: alright
<ultimatebuster> Relaed: you should add me on MSN. just saying.
<microcai> freeflying:  .. .. ..  额，是啊。 做 ARM 的不是很多么
<rothsdad> System on a Chip
<DaBao> 不是愤怒的小青年可以看看——功夫乒乓： http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjY4.html
<microcai> freeflying: 明白了呵呵。， 单片机嘛 ...
<freeflying> microcai: 这个差得更多了
<microcai> freeflying:  ... 好吧 .. .. .. 是一个做 ARM 的 Inc ?
<iOpera> freeflying: 这不正常。先不给工资。
<freeflying> microcai: sigh
<freeflying> microcai: 彻底无语了
<iOpera> 他估计不熟悉硬件。
<iOpera> 实习，没工资。
<iOpera> lol
<microcai> freeflying:  ... ... 干嘛 .. .. 术业有专攻嘛 ... ... 确实不知道 SoC 这公司是干嘛的，我去 google 一下
<flh> 请教删除这个文件：-f2
<freeflying>  microcai SoC stands for System on Chip
<iOpera> rm '-f2'
<microcai> freeflying:  .. .. .. 原来是这样啊 。。 。。 VDHL 还知道些 ....
<iOpera> 今天咋没见什么熟人
<tenzu> 拜神
<iOpera> 藤猪在哦
<tenzu> iOpera: 你瞎了么？
<flh> iOpera: 在家目录下的，没有效果呀 rm '-f2'
<iOpera> 丫丫的。你家伙躲下面下面。
<Freebuilder> 今天又没能忍住
<tenzu> 我没躲，光明正大的呆在这里
<iOpera> flh: 额。那我试试。谁教你搞这样的文件的
<flh> iOpera: 不明白怎么来呢
<iOpera> 额。你怎么生成的。我都作不出
<iOpera> 不记得怎么作这样的文件了。
<flh> iOpera: 是的，我不明白怎么出来的
<iOpera> 我在fm里面可以改名出来，也删除了啊。
<freeflying> microcai: 你发个简历来看看吧，期望薪资是多少
<iOpera> 没嘛问题。右键删除的
<miosec> 有谁知道如何在ubuntu10.10中建立pppoe服务器
<v_v> 你们能访问pastebin吗？
<miosec> 我想通过他的发现最近pppoe服务器机制，截取pap报文。
<ofan> 163镜像又挂了
<miosec> 从而看路由器是否对此种伪报文进行丢弃
<miosec> 求大牛告诉，难道直接apt-get install pppoe 装的就是rp-pppoe?
<iOpera> miosec: 这么复杂的，你不如去看pppoe软件的源码
<flh> iOpera: 安装了一个thunar 用你的方法才删除，谢谢
<iOpera> flh: .. 你不用fm的？之前
<miosec> iOpera:不复杂 我只是为了测试路由器，不是为了截取封包啥的，pap貌似是明文的。
<flh> iOpera: 我用fluxbox
<iOpera> miosec:   pppoe                           - PPP over Ethernet driver
<miosec> iOpera:应该是PPP的问题。
<iOpera> flh: cli下，我也不记得怎么搞。以前有人问过
<roylez> tenzu: .
<miosec> iOpera:恩，我菜鸟有此想法。
<roylez> tenzu: ssh，交出来
<ofan> chrome新功能 地址栏输入即可搜索..
<flh> iOpera: 谢谢了，问题解决了就算了
<iOpera> ofan: 。。 好落后
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁~~！
<ofan> iOpera: 你试试哈哈~~
<iOpera> ofan: 600年前的事情。不试试
<roylez> tenzu: ssh帐号呢？
<ofan> iOpera: 固执 - -
<tenzu> roylez: 登录邮箱慢，稍等
<iOpera> opera有3个输入栏，可以直接搜索。
<ofan> chrome 输入的时候就可以加载网页
<iOpera> 右键可以直达任何定义的搜索引擎的结果页面。 ofan
<ofan> 直接看搜索结果
<iOpera> 说了你落后很多了吧
<ofan> 配合google的instan的search..
<iIlL10oO> ofan: 这功能早就有了
<microcai> freeflying:  .. 我哪里还敢开口要薪水啊 ... ...
<ofan> 没有吧
<microcai> freeflying: 能工作就是福气了 ... .. 待业半年了 ... 诶
<flh> iOpera:  rm -- -f2
<guanyu> microcai: 找什么工作
<iOpera> flh: ...~~~~
<hVenus> 谁知道怎么在ubuntu里更新meego的sdk?
<iOpera> guanyu: 他是在求包。
<iOpera> 包身一年。
<guanyu> 哦
<microcai> guanyu:  ... ... 码农
<guanyu> microcai: 呵呵
<iOpera> microcai: 去ff那里，可以的。学东西
<redmorning1> perl里面，怎么以“读，写”模式打开一个文件？
<microcai> iOpera: 额，给他发了简历了 ... ...
<NoIE> 迅雷速度好快，没有虚标数字吧？
<microcai> NoIE: 有的
<microcai> NoIE: 记得有人揭发过
<ofan> http://www.chromium.org/user-experience/omnibox
<iOpera> cfy: 有人问你了
<ofan> html5+js做的游戏
<ofan> http://www.phoboslab.org/biolab/
<iOpera> ofan: 别研究了。你先搞定一个事情。在irc这，鼠标选择文字，可以右键直达youku的结果页面不。
<ofan> 我终端里
<iOpera> 那不限定irc嘛
<iOpera> 就是浏览器看到的地方
<iIlL10oO> iOpera: 只要hook右键不就行了
<ofan> urxvt+perl可以直接搞吧 不过不会perl
<iOpera> Perl那是外挂了。
<iOpera> 那任何地方都可以。
<ofan> hack urxvt
<guanyu> 啥游戏呀，哈哈
<ofan> http://www.phoboslab.org/log/2010/09/biolab-disaster
<MaskRay> redmorning1: open HANDLE, '+<', FILE
<iIlL10oO> file = File.open("myfile", "rw")
<iIlL10oO> # ... operations to be done on file
<iIlL10oO> file.close
<ilinux> 请教一个问题，是不是任何Linux发行版都可以安装在移动硬盘上？
<iOpera> ofan: http://imagebin.org/125264
<ilinux> 请教一个问题，是不是任何Linux发行版都可以安装在移动硬盘上？
<iOpera> 世上没有绝对
<redmorning1> 文件句柄和open my $name,'<',"name.txt"这种形式有哪些不同？
<ilinux> iOpera, 是跟我说的？
<iOpera> 差不多
<ofan> iOpera: chrome这个输入过程中就可以给提示啊
<MaskRay> redmorning1: 这是 filehandle autovivification
<redmorning1> MaskRay: 嗯，每次读一行的。
<iOpera> ofan: 这是自定义搜索的菜单而已。并不是搜索。
<tenzu> iOpera: vpn被封了，所有的都不能连，有办法么？
 * Warm_HUG |IRC课堂：化妆品专场|是啥意思?
<guanyu> 有什么办法在ubuntu里做iphone app dev吗？
 * Warm_HUG 求解释
<AleiPhoenix> web app?
<guanyu> 随便
<AleiPhoenix> obj-c的那个不是要xcode么
<guanyu> 好像是，我没接触过，大体看了看，好像需要Mac才行
<ofan> iOpera: 不是.. 跟google的instant search一样，输入就能预览结果
<iOpera> tenzu: 代理中国。cnproxy
<iOpera> ofan: ?
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: arch吧，我猜的
<tenzu> iOpera: 网页代理？
<iOpera> tenzu: 就是pac文件嘛。找个代理ip出去而已
<iOpera> 或者，找glxproxy的网页
<tenzu> iOpera: 那我要是想用吸血雷下载呢？
<iOpera> 那就chainproxy
<iOpera> 额。雷。。那不知道。win啊
<iOpera> proxychains 是这名
<night> - -
<night> v_v, 你从来不用上班的吗
<ofan> iOpera: http://imgur.com/fwDRL.png 就是输入会自动补全网址，不用回车即可预览，搜索也是
<night> ？
<iOpera> 这就instan那专利？那浏览器不想死哦。缓冲多少。。 ofan
<iOpera> 通常，这样的结果并不重要。
<Gun^Rose> compiz 3d 立方桌面立方体，鼠标在空白出，滚轮转动会切换桌面，怎么禁用啊？
<Gun^Rose> 这个玩意儿弄得我头都晕了
<srdgame> ofan的桌面好亂
<ofan> iOpera: 专利不太清楚~ 刚发现的~~
<ofan> srdgame: .. 来个整洁的看看
<albert> 请教，ubuntu下mentohust怎么设置ip地址自动获取啊？
<Warm_HUG>  /unload script notify.pl
<nsdy> 刚刚看到 我们这里墓地的价格一平米超过5万了。。。
<channinggod> ……允许自建不？
<nsdy> 做梦...
<nsdy> 都自建了 他们还挣什么钱
<nsdy> 活着要为房子受罪。。死了还要为墓地发愁啊....
<channinggod> 领导人都是自己扬灰了的吧……学习
 * Warm_HUG 直接下海喂鱼
 * NoIE 我觉得 rsync 比 Ftp 还要方便。
<lubcat> 死了也要为人民做贡献。
<lubcat> 无偿喂鱼
<NoIE> 我有房子，谁嫁给我？
<channinggod> :-D
<channinggod> ftp是ftp……
<wzlxx> xterm里哪个设置会导致里面无法输入中文？
<NoIE> 蓝魔的MP3好吗？我想买一台160元以下的MP3。
<night> fuck
<ofan> NoIE: 160以下的能用么
<night> = =
<rothsdad> NoIE: 推荐iriver
<NoIE> rothsdad: 谢谢，我去看看。
<NoIE> ofan: 我没钱。。。
<Relaed> NoIE: Creative zen
<ofan> NoIE: 低价也有好产品
<night> 都是谁还是学生哥阿
<Relaed> NoIE: 这个比韩国货要好很多
<ofan> NoIE: 估计那些山寨的用不过1个月就挂了
<channinggod> usb口方便就行……
<channinggod> 听纯收音机出街的也大有人在
<NoIE> ofan: 我买过，以前买过一个500块钱的，用了一年零一个月。
<ofan> NoIE: 什么型号
<Relaed> NoIE: 话说你的手机没有MP3功能么...
<NoIE> ofan: 山水，具体型号忘了。
<ofan> NoIE: 山水就是山寨 我第一个mp3就是山水的
<ofan> 用了一段时间耳机插控就废了
<NoIE> Relaed: 有，但只支持mp3，我下载的mp3，半数不能播放。
<NoIE> 艾利和好像没有200以下的.
<channinggod> 偶第一个是韩国的，似乎叫vbox还是什么。古老的第一代MP3了大概。
<Relaed> NoIE: 好吧 … 其实我的也差不多情况 你不是诺基的吧
<ofan> NoIE: iaudio ,iriver,zune,二手的ipod classic也都很好
<NoIE> Relaed: 国产的。。。
<Relaed> NoIE: 创新啊 .. Creative有一款100的
<NoIE> ofan: 不敢用二手的。
<Relaed> NoIE: Zen系列
<ofan> NoIE: 我的就是二手的
<Relaed> NoIE: 没有屏幕的。
<ofan> NoIE: ipc的质量 没得说
<Relaed> NoIE: 滚滚圆一块黑色石头...
<channinggod> creative怎么会有100的啊？
<NoIE> Relaed: 可以。
<Relaed> channinggod: 有的，zen系列
<Warm_HUG> 我还有个没电池的mp3呢,天天听
<ofan> 有的
<Relaed> 2GB，感觉像不要钱一样的
<Relaed> 100块..
<NoIE> 在it168搜索到的，创新最便宜的359.。。。
<ofan> 我的mp3摔过n次 用了两年多 依然完好
<Relaed> NoIE: 你人在北京么
<channinggod> 汗，真的有
<channinggod> 创新ZEN Stone(1G)(CREATIVE ZEN Stone(1G))品牌：创新(CREATIVE)     类别：MP3参考价格：￥99
<NoIE> Relaed: 是的。
<Guest9788> macubuntu怎么装啊
<Relaed> NoIE: 算了，既然查到了
<Relaed> NoIE: 本来想把我这个送你算了，我也没用
<Relaed> NoIE: LOL
<Relaed> 创新ZEN Stone(1G)(CREATIVE ZEN Stone(1G))品牌：创新(CREATIVE)     类别：MP3参考价格：￥99
<Relaed> 就是这个
<ofan> Relaed: 送我吧
<Guest9788> 教我macubuntu安装方法
<Relaed> ofan: 只有本机，其它什么都没了
<Relaed> ofan: 2GB的
<Guest9788> tar。gz的
<ofan> Relaed: 也行
<Relaed> ofan: 靠...
<Relaed> http://cn.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=213&subcategory=214&product=17438&listby=
<Relaed> 话说你们MP3里面有多少音乐啊
<Relaed> 我大概20首歌，3年没换
<ofan> 10g
<NoIE> 手机里有十多首，半数不能播放。
<Relaed> .....
<Guest9788> macubuntu-10.10.tar.gz怎么安装
<unknown379> 刚发现原来Destine老大这么牛的!
<Warm_HUG> unknown379: 怎讲?
<unknown379> Warm_HUG: ubuntu官方社区只有4名大陆的认证会员：oneleaf happyaron wzssyqa Destine
<channinggod> 偶有几百首，几个月不听一次
<Relaed> 我只在晚上慢跑的时候听 ....
<Destine> unknown379, 呃。。。不止。。。
<unknown379> Destine: 哦，消息来源太滞后了。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<CUGfeng_> 能不能用Gtalk发消息？刚进来找半天才发现下面有个输入框……
<Destine> unknown379, 我们都是新的。。。两个老的你没说。 freeflying 和 lidaobing
<CUGfeng_> ？
<unknown379> Destine: 哇～～感觉自己好无知
<Destine> unknown379, 没有，只是两个大牛比较低调。
<tenzu> 也感觉自己很无知，嗯嗯
<Destine> tenzu, 拜叫兽。
<tenzu> Destine: 拜悦姐
<Warm_HUG> ........
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 拜老孔
<lubcat> 拜。。南无啊米豆腐。
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 我可不和你对拜
<tenzu> lubcat: 拜润滑油猫
<John_Morgan> 刚装的fedora 14,  怎么装声卡？
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 只要拜够三次直接洞房，由不得你
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: .......
<lubcat> tenzu: ....向疼猪请安了~~
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 要说拜见,你这样说是故意占别人便宜
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 拜坏坏
<tenzu> 还差一次
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: 快下吧。
 * Warm_HUG 闪
<arzyu> 刚才sudo chmod +w /etc/sudoers之后所有的sudo命令都没法搞了(sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0640, should be 0440, no valid sudoers sources found, quitting)，现在怎么把这个文件的权限改回去？
<ofan> -w
<ofan> su
<ofan> arzyu: su -c 'chmod -w /etc/sudoers'
<tenzu> 哦，换了id一样有效
<arzyu> ofan: 谢谢。
<happyaron> tz_t: 叫tenzu_
<tz_t> OMG
<Kandu> arzyu: 弄好了沒？
<tenzu> 还好我的id注册过
<arzyu> Kandu: 好了。
<albert> id怎么注册啊？
<NoIE> win 用 rsync 从 linux 上复制文件容易吗？
<cfy> iOpera: 来了.....囧,基本怎么怎么用过open,还得查手册....
<MeaCulpa> NoIE: 容易，rsync的实现网上有不少
<NoIE> MeaCulpa: 谢谢。
<NoIE> 话说，我家已经不用win了，有些失落。。。
<MeaCulpa> mb
<cfy> cygwin?
 * NoIE 打错了？
<MeaCulpa> 现在去一趟美国，是不是要把戒指手表玉佩 电脑 ipod ipad  结扎 假牙 随身衣物 统统报关一遍？
 * MeaCulpa 认识人假牙价值超过5k
 * MeaCulpa 还有人箍牙的套子有一万多
<MeaCulpa> 是不是都要赤膊去美国了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 我回来时人连问都没问
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 哦，我想呢，没那么夸张吧
<Relaed> MeaCulpa: 上海海关彻底不管的
<onshoestring> 不报关现在税很重的
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 如果我吧爆有钱，去美国箍牙，过关的时候嘴里生生多了几千美刀的东西啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 逃税很厉害哦
<onshoestring> 说ipad要交二千
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: lol
<MeaCulpa> 外科和牙科手术，美国价钱那么贵，税一定不得了
<MeaCulpa> 中国海关发了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 没保险你去美国看牙本身也贵死
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 有人就是有钱...
<albert> 娘子野心
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我就见过有人去箍牙的
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 4k美刀
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 有钱人啊
<MeaCulpa> 一次性的哦...
<albert> msg NickServ REGISTER jb31415926
<Warm_HUG> "/"
<v_v> yahoo 太不和谐。。 http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20101128/tc_afp/usdiplomacymilitaryinternetwikileakschinagoogle
<albert> register jb31415926 jbalbert@sohu.com
<v_v> albert: wow ?
<Relaed> albert: LOL
<Relaed> albert: 今天好像solidot报道过了
<Relaed> 不知道solidot这帮人有什么背景...
<lazysnake> http://www.linux.fm/ :-D
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux Radio - Broadcasting the Linux kernel!
<v_v> 这个espeak没有微软的好
<ofan> eggache
<freeflying>  MeaCulpa 中国不是也要被爆了吗
<MeaCulpa> wot?
<MeaCulpa> 啥 爆
 * rothsdad 超喜欢一首歌——dying in the sun
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: wikileaks
<MeaCulpa> 哦，快了
<lazysnake> 想起一个单词，sunday sun是日，day也是日
<rothsdad> lol
<Warm_HUG> 日到死?
<ofan> - -
<Warm_HUG> rothsdad: 天才
<arzyu> - -
<calebot> sunday f*ck -> 日日日
<socekin> 请教各位 用LiveCD 怎么格式化硬盘 重建磁盘分区？
<ofan> socekin: gparted cfdisk
<sikao_lfs> socekin: 估计是想知道如何分区？分2个区吧？一个根分区20G。一个swap分区2G。剩下的先留着不管
<socekin> 分区我知道 现在我想重建硬盘的分区表 貌似这个有问题
<sikao_lfs> 你是说mbr?
<sikao_lfs> 如果之前你没用dd保存备份。就无法重建。要不重新分。
<socekin> 重新分也可以
<cfy> http://www.linux.fm/
<cfy> 广播linux源代码
<Bigfatcatlove123> 有人在不？
<roylez> Bigfatcatlove123: 没有
<Danny_CN> 人还真不多
<redmorning1> my $str = "aaa100aaa500kkk800aaa1000kkk";怎么把最小块的aaa...kkk删去，最终得到aaa100800？
<Warm_HUG> 快下班了
<gebjgd> 升级openfetion去
<Danny_CN> 我晕
<Danny_CN> 我还以为是真人的呢
<Danny_CN> 这么快就下班了？
<Danny_CN> 真幸福啊
<Danny_CN> 我还两个小时呢
<redmorning1> 这个例子有些特殊，实际情况是这样的pattern1...pattern1...pattern2...pattern1...pattern2...，删除最小块的pattern1...pattern2
<Warm_HUG> Danny_CN: 早8晚4
<lazysnake>  Screenshot firefox 你们用什么
<gebjgd> lazysnake: Alvin说的对
<lazysnake> gebjgd: ？8-)
<gebjgd> lazysnake: nm applet里面选中了对所有用户可用就行了
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 网络就自动链接了。不需要输入密码了
<lazysnake> gebjgd: Screenshot firefox你用什么
<gebjgd> xfce screen shot
<lazysnake> gebjgd: web，，，，not only one page long
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 我要截取整个页面
<lazysnake> Screengrab or        Screenshot Pimp？
<ofan> redmorning1: 看不懂
<Kandu> redmorning1: 還沒說用什麼語言呢
<ofan> 两个pattern1在一起=pattern3
<redmorning1> ofan: 我用s/pattern1.*?pattern2//的时候会删除前三个
<ofan> redmorning1: 用最小匹配
<iOpera> s/aaa[^a]*?kkk//g; redmorning1
<redmorning1> ofan: 也就是最小匹配如何从后面起算
<gebjgd> lazysnake: to pdf
<lazysnake> gebjgd: Screengrab is ok. i have it installed
<zy> 有没有pptv deb
<gebjgd> lazysnake: never heard that b4
<redmorning1> iOpera: 这个能行。方括号内是什么意思？
<lazysnake> gebjgd: ok.
<iOpera> redmorning1: 其实只是相当于词边界。
<iOpera> 非a
<redmorning1> iOpera: o,明白了，谢谢
<icesword> 请问有人知道怎么不花钱激活win7吗？
<tenzu> 买品牌机，用品牌机序列号
<rothsdad> 恩
<v_v> icesword: 名字真拉风
<icesword> 知道的说下 冰天雪地裸跪求
<v_v> icesword: 1,google 2,电脑城花10块钱
<sikao_lfs> 跑这里问这个问题。。。。。。。也许你跑任何论坛问都比这问的强。
<lazysnake> O:-)
<icesword> 给我个激活码吧
<mengfei> icesword:用oem7激活工具
<lazysnake> icesword: 大哥你问错地方啦。
<unknown379> icesword: 直接google就知道了，baidu的话应该效果更好
<rothsdad> icesword: 花钱买就行，淘宝上有
<icesword> 没招了 mm等着
<sikao_lfs> google吧。实在看不下去了。
<ofan> no windows
<gebjgd> icesword: 滚
<sikao_lfs> 我现在工作的电脑还是xp。个人使用的都是ubuntu
 * gebjgd 一脚把 icesword 踢出去
<sikao_lfs> win7只听过。
<unknown379> 我正在公司用ubuntu作报告
<icesword> sucker
<icesword> dick sucker
<lazysnake> 让我感觉是砸场子的。（我以最坏的恶意来推测）
<unknown379> lazysnake: 有点同感
<tenzu> 艹，google打不开了
<iOpera> 𠀾
<unknown379> tenzu: google.com.hk可以阿
<icesword> 。。
<pocoyo> tenzu: ipv6.google.com http/s://www.google.com  都正常.
<cfy> iOpera: couldn't see it
<pocoyo> iOpera: 神的牛比字. 怎么打出来?
<icesword> utf-8
<gebjgd> cfy: 你用神给你的园体就能看到
<cfy> gebjgd: 我是就是神的圆体阿
<tenzu> 学校网络抽疯
<gebjgd> cfy: 额。。。。
<gebjgd> cfy: 你没拷贝所有的字体——
<cfy> gebjgd: 有.
<gebjgd> cfy: 我是说盖茨大叔的
<cfy> gebjgd: 那没...
<gebjgd> cfy: 我拷贝了。。。
<cfy> 我的py好像坏了....
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 哪个圆体?
<icesword> 我去班图要激活码去
<pocoyo> 怎么最近 这么多怪异的字儿?
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 神造的
<iIlL10oO> xp 显示不了这些字符
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 神邹的
<pocoyo> iIlL10oO: 没安装相应字体.
<cfy> iOpera: 下班咯.
<icesword> 这里有老外吗
<iOpera> 这个不在园体。是楷体和宋体带的
<Kandu> iOpera: 哪裡搞到這些字體？
<cfy> Kandu: http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/yuanti.tar.xz
<iIlL10oO> xp 下面我用 fixdsys
<cfy> Kandu: ee自己修改的.
<mao> ibus码表那个表示词频的那一列一定要添加吗??
<mao> 有什么好的方法添加没
<cfy> iOpera: ee有点虚
<calebot> mao: 全用 0 得了
<Kandu> cfy: iOpera 不是說圓體不帶那個字嗎
<cfy> Kandu: 圆体用来作为浏览器的字体比较好.我觉得.
<mao> 哦
<cfy> 作为中文字体比较好
<calebot> scim 可以不用词频那一列
<redmorning1> iOpera: [^a]表示非a，表示非某一字符串string怎么写？
<calebot> ibus 我不清楚
<pocoyo> cfy: 不要这么多字体 能显示的就成 整个好看点儿的啊 真受不了 N多字体.
<calebot> pocoyo: 罕用字丑点没关系啊，反正不常看到
<cfy> pocoyo: 是阿,我就ee那圆体...虽然有半圈问题...
<iOpera> redmorning1: (!xyz)。你试试
<cfy> calebot: 不是吧.
<cfy> redmorning1: 要用到环视了.
<iOpera> 环视，还这无关吧
<cfy> iOpera: 有这用法?
<iOpera> 不记得。哟他试试嘛
<cfy> redmorning1: a(?!=string)
<cfy> iOpera: ee骗人.....
<iOpera> 。。
<pocoyo> cfy: calebot http://s2.kimag.es/share/43179724.png
<iOpera> 可环视，被排除出了$&啊
<calebot> pocoyo: 截图用啥软件？
<cfy> redmorning1:  echo 'testa'|perl -pe 's/t(?!=es)/#/'
<cfy> #esta
<pocoyo> calebot: 神的 截图脚本
<calebot> 哦
 * calebot 不是神的信徒
<cfy> pocoyo: 额.....这个....不会....
<iOpera> 别臆断了。他的例子，很复杂的情况的。 cfy
<iOpera> calebot: 直接用import嘛
<pocoyo> cfy: 看着真不协调.
<cfy> iOpera: 上面一个e,下面一个e有没?
<iOpera> redmorning1: 你又不肯给实际的例子。
<pocoyo> iOpera: 你把脚本 地址给人家不就成了.
<cfy> 或者连着的ee
<calebot> iOpera: 我是说那花边
<cfy> iOpera: 哦?
<cfy> iOpera: 我喜欢复杂的.
<iOpera> 啥花边
<cfy> redmorning1: 把你的再说遍,说不定我会.
<calebot> iOpera: http://s2.kimag.es/share/43179724.png
<iOpera> 额。撕边的哦。。
<cfy> redmorning1: 我不会, MaskRay可能也会.
<iOpera> 那是要脚本了。 convert的。 calebot
<calebot> import 太慢鸟
<cfy> 谁会lisp?
 * calebot 用 scrot
<redmorning1> cfy: pattern1...pattern1...pattern2...pattern1...pattern2...，删除最小块的pattern1...pattern2
<cfy> redmorning1: - -!
<iOpera> . 你这都看得出？ calebot
<cfy> s/pattern1.*?pattern2/不行?
<cfy> s/pattern1.*?pattern2//不行?
<iOpera> lisp干嘛哦
<pocoyo> calebot: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=224579&start=0
<cfy> 你的意思是类似(aa(ab))这样的嵌套?
<cfy> iOpera: lisp犀利阿.
<iOpera> redmorning1: 你不给实例，就不理会你了。
<iOpera> cfy: 你用在哪里呢？
<cfy> iOpera: 哈哈,emacs
<iOpera> 他那嵌套多了。那字符串
<iOpera> cfy: 那一边去。
<cfy> iOpera: 那就动态正则.
<cfy> redmorning1: perl的正则是好强大.
<cfy> lol
<cfy> redmorning1: perldoc perlre,
<iOpera> 强大到头晕的。
<cfy> redmorning1:是啊,给例子.
<iOpera> 去吧
<iOpera> 。
<redmorning1> ==
<cfy> redmorning1: 你还有14分钟,ee要下班了.
<iOpera> man perlre吧。
<iOpera> 我不学术的。你找学术的 cfy 吧。
<Bigfatcatlove123> 谁？
<cfy> redmorning1:  http://perldoc.perl.org/perlre.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: perlre - perldoc.perl.org
<Bigfatcatlove123> 不是很了解
<cfy> redmorning1: iOpera 我写得少,你先把例子弄出来.
 * iOpera 发现，凡是让人头晕的软件，我都喜欢。
<MaskRay> 如何屏蔽加密代理访问三国杀？有办法在 libflashplayer.so 上做个中间层过滤 sanguosha 相关内容吗？
<Bigfatcatlove123> 看来手机信号还是可以啊！
<Bigfatcatlove123> 呵呵！
<cfy> redmorning1: 即使正则无法解决,估计也可以放到循环里
<cfy> MaskRay: - -!
<iOpera> 那是，切得稀烂的，再组合就是。
<cfy> 如果.perl都无法解决.....
<iOpera> 别执着于单反字符串
<cfy> 那么估计没有东西可以了.
<cfy> 我指正则.
<iOpera> 单行
<MaskRay> cfy: 我要在机房构建一个类似某某W的东西
<cfy> iOpera: 据说lisp以前就等价于符号处理.那不是和perl差不多?
<iOpera> 乳房？ MaskRay
<cfy> MaskRay: 啥?
<iOpera> cfy: 才不吧
<cfy> iOpera: 为啥?
<cfy> redmorning1: 额....你还不给实例......
<iOpera> 你太，，，牵强附会了。这也扯到pl
<iOpera> 估计是国家机密
<cfy> MaskRay: 我的py坏了.
<redmorning1> Antispam verification failed.
<cfy> MaskRay: python-updater
<Bigfatcatlove123> iOpera: 你知道Ubuntu恩吗连接手机不？
<cfy> MaskRay: 你怎么做得?
<cfy> iOpera: 额...难到是gfw?
<iOpera> Bigfatcatlove123: ... 名字这么长
<iOpera> 可以模拟u盘的手机，就知道。 lol
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道
<iOpera> 其他的，如果是西门子的，可以at操作。 Bigfatcatlove123
<cfy> MaskRay: 啥?
<cfy> MaskRay: 你没弄过么?最近没升级?
<Bigfatcatlove123> iOpera: 现在在window下就能用手机连接到互联网
<iOpera> 那是模拟一个无线网卡
<iOpera> GPRS?
<Bigfatcatlove123> iOpera: 就是GPRS
<MaskRay> cfy: python 不怎么用。如何破解 windows xp sp3 密码？或者破解还原卡
<iOpera> 西门子的，一直就是一个modem。直接AT操作。
<iOpera> GPRS的，没试过
<redmorning1> pattern1= href="/f/\d+.html", pattern2=下载需积分\d+分
<iOpera> 米高级手机
<cfy> MaskRay: 还原卡?我是无语了.貌似连从U盘,光盘启动都不行.
<redmorning1> 中间一大堆东西
<Bigfatcatlove123> iOpera: 我现在就能在window下连接，在Ubuntu下就不能连接
<cfy> redmorning1: 不是嵌套?那就用.*?阿
<Bigfatcatlove123> iOpera: 不是高级手机，是国产！汗！
<iOpera> Bigfatcatlove123: 你那估计是厂家的驱动嘛。这边没有而已
<cfy> Bigfatcatlove123: 别郁闷了.我linux手机连linux pc都难....
 * NoIE 我一唱歌，我家的小猫就用眼睛瞪我。
<Bigfatcatlove123> iOpera: 协议应该都是一样的啥！
<cfy> 刷个手机还要跑到win下去....
<iOpera> 问别人吧。我没试过GPRS
<iOpera> 手机有啥标准协议？
<cfy> iOpera: 6 min left?
<v_v> redmorning1: 你问题解决了么有
<redmorning1> cfy: 我用s/pattern1.*?pattern2//的时候会删除前三个
<Bigfatcatlove123> cfy：你用的linux手机啊！
<iOpera> 支持AT，才算吧
<redmorning1> v_v: 没
<cfy> Bigfatcatlove123: motorola
<Bigfatcatlove123> cfy：羡慕啊
<cfy> redmorning1: ok,我知道你的问题了.....
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我现在就是用移动的的GPRS上网！
<redmorning1> v_v: 初学
<cfy> redmorning1: 你要找出某个字符串最短的,某个东西,然后删除它是吧
<Bigfatcatlove123> 看来我要在Ubuntu下好好研究下！
<cfy> redmorning1: 我觉得这个要配合while,substr,$%啥的.
<iOpera> 话说，我连彩信，都没设置成功。 nnnnd
<cfy> iOpera: - -!
<iOpera> lol
<cfy> iOpera: out了......
<Relaed> 真折腾
<cfy> 话说回来,我的手机还没收过彩信...
<iOpera> 。
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我收过就是不多
<cfy> redmorning1: 你需要的可能是解析html的模块
<Bigfatcatlove123> 具体要学那方面的东西？
<cfy> iOpera: 我直接屏蔽了.彩信没用,对我
<Bigfatcatlove123> 求教下！
<iOpera> Bigfatcatlove123: 你去论坛搜索gprs嘛
<Bigfatcatlove123> 收来的，全部都没人解答。- -！
<Bigfatcatlove123> 很郁闷！
<iOpera> 那去英文论坛啊
<Bigfatcatlove123> Orz
<iOpera> cfy: 明天我设置，你教我吧。
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我！？水平很低的我！
<iOpera> 。
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我连命令都不是很懂
<Bigfatcatlove123> 要是有张无限流量卡，就爽了！
<Bigfatcatlove123> :'(
<Relaed> 无限流量造就没有了
<iOpera> 燚
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我们寝室本来有个的
<Bigfatcatlove123> 现在没了！
<Bigfatcatlove123> 哎！
<Relaed> 搞不懂啊，你们现在用手机上网都干啥
<Bigfatcatlove123> 呵呵！我喜欢折腾！
<iOpera> 通常是装B用的
<Relaed> 速度入手kindle
<Relaed> 全世界免费3G
<Bigfatcatlove123> 而且我在学校里上Ubuntu不了网
<Relaed> 还可以翻墙
<iOpera> 我也不知道看那些电子书的，是干嘛。
<Bigfatcatlove123> 打发无聊时间的
<iOpera> 通常也是装B用的
<iOpera> lol
<Relaed> iOpera: 这B装得起
<Bigfatcatlove123> 每个月有30m流量不能便宜移动！
<Bigfatcatlove123> 所以现在我就用了！
<Bigfatcatlove123> 呵呵！
<iOpera> 千千万万的农民工 bs 你。 Relaed
<cfy> redmorning1: echo 'a--a--ba-b--b'|perl -lne '$n=999999;while(/(a.*?b)/g){print substr($_,$-[1],$+[1]-$-[1]);if($+[1]-$-[1]<$n){$n=$+[1]-$-[1];$m1=$-[1];$m2=$+[1]}};print "$m1,$m2,$n"'
<Bigfatcatlove123> 呵呵！
<cfy> iOpera: okay......
<Bigfatcatlove123> 没办法！
<iOpera> 你这是啥。 cfy
<Relaed> iOpera: 干啥 … 我们给他们创造就业机会了的说。
<iOpera> .
<Bigfatcatlove123> 但是我寝室同学的智能机就不能连接网络！
<cfy> iOpera: 不断取出结果,循环,然后取出最短的.再substr处理
<Bigfatcatlove123> 难道倒是有权限？
<redmorning1> cfy: 消化中。。。。
<iOpera> 吃不消的。
<iOpera> :D
<Bigfatcatlove123> 它是破这个好上的网*99***3#
<iOpera> 自己找特征字符吧。切断就是。
<Bigfatcatlove123> 拨这个好上的网
<iOpera> 如果是html。可以dump文本出来。
<iOpera> 不要折腾那些标记
<wzlxx> vim-runtime是干嘛用的啊？
<NoIE> 请问，gnome 自带的计算器怎样开立方？
<Jagdwurst> runtime 用的
<Jagdwurst> NoIE:  ^0.5
<wzlxx> Jagdwurst, 哦，解释一下～
<Jagdwurst> NoIE:  ^¹/3
<cfy> redmorning1: echo 'a--a--ba-b--b'|perl -lne '$n=999999;while(/(a.*?b)/g){if($+[1]-$-[1]<$n){$n=$+[1]-$-[1];$m1=$-[1];$m2=$+[1]}};substr($_,$m1,$m2-$m1,"[".substr($_,$m1,$m2-$m1)."]");print'
<Jagdwurst> wzlxx: 运行时库，脚本
<cfy> 这样,好看点, echo 'a--a--ba-b--b'|perl -lne 'print ;$n=999999;while(/(a.*?b)/g){if($+[1]-$-[1]<$n){$n=$+[1]-$-[1];$m1=$-[1];$m2=$+[1]}};substr($_,$m1,$m2-$m1,"[".substr($_,$m1,$m2-$m1)."]");print'
<wzlxx> Jagdwurst, 哦，很大啊～
<wzlxx> Jagdwurst, 呵呵～
<cfy> a--a--ba-b--b
<cfy> a--a--b[a-b]--b
<Jagdwurst> wzlxx: 和emacs runtime 比起来小多了 xD
<NoIE> 格式错误。。。
<cfy> iOpera: 怎么还不下班 ?
<Bigfatcatlove123> 兄弟们，说下如果编写个蓝牙的软件要学哪方面的编程？
<cfy> 肚子好饿......吃饭去......
<wzlxx> 呵呵
<Relaed> 靠，这么早吃饭
<cfy> redmorning1: 你看下 perldoc -v '@-'
<Bigfatcatlove123> wzlxx: 你知道不？
<redmorning1> cfy: 好的
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我们食堂刚刚开门！
<NoIE> 我换一个问法，在Python下怎样开立方？谢谢。
<wzlxx> Bigfatcatlove123, 知道什么啊？
<Bigfatcatlove123> 都走了！？
<Bigfatcatlove123> 汗！
<wzlxx> vim-taglist-45-4  vim-omnicppcomplete-0.4.1-5  gvim-7.3.3-2  ctags-5.8-2
<wzlxx>             ruby-1.9.2_p0-4  vim-runtime-7.3.3-2
<wzlxx> vim 依赖的～
<cfy> NoIE: system("perl -e 'xxx**(1/3)'")
<wzlxx> ecb-2.40.1pre-1  cedet-1.0-1  emacs-23.2-1
<cfy> 吃饭去.
<NoIE> cfy: 我试试。
<cfy> NoIE: - -!
<cfy> NoIE: 这个你也阿...
<Bigfatcatlove123> 原来大家都在挂啊！
<cfy> NoIE:  8**(1./3)
<NoIE> cfy: 谢谢，可以用了。
<cfy> NoIE: 囧,我perl的
<Jagdwurst> NoIE: ....我不是之前说了..
<cfy> 怎么py的都不说话.....
<NoIE> cfy: 抱歉，我没用过perl。
<cfy> NoIE: 没事,你可以试试
<NoIE> Jagdwurst: 我把那个式子直接送到计算器里去了。
<Bigfatcatlove123> perl大体都能干些什么?
<Jagdwurst> 大体什么都能干
<Bigfatcatlove123> 恩！
<Bigfatcatlove123> 调试系统？
<Bigfatcatlove123> 调试程序？
<Bigfatcatlove123> 汗！没人知道？
<Kandu> Bigfatcatlove123: 沒人知道 你問什麼
<Bigfatcatlove123> 没人愿意解答下吗？
<happyaron> Bigfatcatlove123: 你想干啥
<Bigfatcatlove123> 汗！
<happyaron> 杯具，都和他说话了咋还走了。
<rothsdad> 可能是bot
<rothsdad> 嘿嘿
<Jagdwurst> löl
<ofan> nnd被卡掉了
<wzerro> 啊哈，进来了
<wzerro> 有人么
<pocoyo> wzerro: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<rothsdad> bofatcatlove123原来是想学蓝牙编程方面的知识
<rothsdad> 大家好
<rothsdad> hi
<rothsdad> test
<hclynn> 水牛
<hclynn> 求助
<lazysnake> 大家好
<pocoyo> lazysnake: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<rothsdad> 。额。
<rothsdad> 大家好
<hceasy> 求助
<hceasy> sos
<hceasy> 水牛
<rothsdad> 为什么我的不行....
<hceasy> pocoyo
<hceasy> 有事
<hceasy> 出来快
<happyaron> hceasy: 他把常在irc的人屏蔽了。
<hceasy> <happyaron> 靠
<archl> 什么？
<wzerro> 大家好阿，刚装了个ubuntu,正在看桌面培训
<pocoyo> wzerro: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<happyaron> :)
<pocoyowife> hceasy: 什么事？我加pocoyo有事不在
 * archl 无聊中。
<hceasy> 我机器上微软的系统跟linux打起来了
<pocoyowife> 家*
<Jagdwurst> xD
<ofan> pocoyowife: - -
<hceasy> 我要刷机
 * pocoyowife pocoyo 你的老相好的来咯，快来啊
<hceasy> 需要微软
<John_Morgan> google.com 你们还能搜索吗？
<pocoyowife> John_Morgan: 可以
<John_Morgan> 我在搜索输入框不见了..
<Jagdwurst> xDD
<pocoyowife> hceasy: 准备重做系统吗？
<John_Morgan> pocoyowife: 英文的那个。
<Kandu> John_Morgan: 幾個月前就不行了。現在，凡是地址中包含 google 的全都走代理
<pocoyowife> John_Morgan: 对。是.com
<hceasy> <pocoyowife> 手机,.刷机
<mao> ibus-table-create 命令找不到, 但是ibus-table已经安装了,需要安装什么包?
<hceasy> 然后系统上没windows
<pocoyowife> hceasy: 这个小女子实在是心有余而力不足，等相公回来再说吧
<hceasy> <pocoyowife> 你是???
<happyaron> google.com我这里还可以搜索。
<John_Morgan> Kandu: 我 一直能google阿。但是就刚刚搜索栏不见了。
<pocoyowife> hceasy: pocoyo's wife
<John_Morgan> 哪儿能贴图？
<happyaron> John_Morgan: /topic
<ofan> imgur.com
<ofan> 速度块
<pocoyo> pocoyowife: ...
<Jagdwurst> mao: ibus-table-createdb
<pocoyowife> 不好，闪～
<Jagdwurst> :D
<mao> Jagdwurst: 知道了,呵呵
<lazysnake> Jagdwurst: pidgin的声音好小哦。
<hceasy> 水牛有媳妇了
<pocoyo> hceasy: 别扯淡
<Jagdwurst> lazysnake: 不是可以设置的吗..
<rothsdad> lazysnake: 看成pidgin的声音好甜阿
<mao> irc贴图的那个网站是什么?
<lazysnake> rothsdad: 又一人才
 * pocoyo 对 rothsdad 严肃的说 I'm NOT GAY!!!
<Jagdwurst> rothsdad: pocoyo 为啥叫水牛?
<John_Morgan> http://imgur.com/rkAOu
<pocoyolover> pocoyo: 相公，您错怪小女子咯
<pocoyo> pocoyolover: 你是女的....
<pocoyolover> pocoyo: 难道你想...
<John_Morgan> google 图标还被移到左上角。
 * pocoyo OH shit!
 * pocoyolover 深情的看着pocoyo
<lazysnake> pocoyolover: 似乎这样的自称不大合适，按照传统的说法。8-)
<mao> http://pic.yupoo.com/niejieqiang/AEUVN9j0/HWBVv.png Jagdwurst, 这有问题吗??
<pocoyolover> 不完啦～～
<John_Morgan> 你们的 google.com 现在难道不是这样http://imgur.com/rkAOu  ?
<mao> John_Morgan: 真的耶
<mao> 我的也是这样
 * hceasy 的鸡皮疙瘩掉了一地
<mao> 怎么回事
<lazysnake> http://www.google.com/ 一样的
<rothsdad> 被黑了
<John_Morgan> mao: ^_^
<happyaron> pocoyo: 你杯具了。
<mao> John_Morgan: 这google怎么了
<pocoyo> Jagdwurst: 不这样.
<mao> 我一直用bing...
<Jagdwurst> mao:  有啊
<lazysnake> 通过代理就没事了http://www.google.com/
<Jagdwurst> mao:  你用现成的郑码表就行了
<pocoyo> happyaron: 嗯 发现个 变态.
<Jagdwurst> mao: 或者用我昨天给你的那个
<mao> Jagdwurst: 啊
<Jagdwurst> mao: 那个里面Makefile也都写好了
<mao> Jagdwurst: 那个git clone 出现错误了
<lazysnake> John_Morgan: 代理上就正常了
<happyaron> pocoyo: 你看着办就好了 :)
<rothsdad> pocoyo: ä½ ....!@#!@$
<Jagdwurst> mao: 直接make, make install 下就完了
<mao> Jagdwurst: 是git clone url 吗?
<Jagdwurst> mao: git init 了吗?
<pocoyo> happyaron: 对付这种 我就一条 走
<mao> Jagdwurst: 哦...看来我不会用
<happyaron> pocoyo: 来吧。
<archl> libreOffice 也有 OpenClipArt
<hceasy> 问下 win必须装到系统的第一个分区?
<rothsdad> 肚子又饿了，吃饭去了
<Jagdwurst> mao: 先git init一下，再git pull 或者 git clone
<happyaron> Jagdwurst: 呃，有必要么。
<happyaron> Jagdwurst: 没有吧。
<mao> 你再发一遍 Jagdwurst
<Jagdwurst> happyaron: 哦
<happyaron> mao: 没有必要。
<hceasy> 问下 win必须装到系统的第一个分区吗?
<happyaron> mao: 你clone的时候出什么错误了。
<John_Morgan> lazysnake: 话说从没用过代理。 怎么今天不行了。汗。
<rothsdad> pocoyo: 水牛哥，原谅我吧，我知错了
<pocoyo> happyaron: do it ?
<happyaron> pocoyo: I'm not against it.
<mao> 哦...我再试下 Jagdwurst你发下你的那git hub
<rothsdad> pocoyo: happyaron ：在讨论准备kick吗？
 * NoIE 如果鼠标指针可以设计为10像素就好了，有些情况下我就不用带尺子了。
<lazysnake> John_Morgan: 有人在搞鬼所
<Jagdwurst> happyaron: 做的时候就知道了，就我当场说，我记不清什么时候要init什么时候不要 :D
<happyaron> Jagdwurst: 呃。
<happyaron> mao: 你把你的clone地址发一下看看。
<mao> 是 Jagdwurst的
<mao> 我没有
<mao> 我要clone他的码表
<John_Morgan> 话说 linux kernel configuration 里乱选一通会有啥问题？ 我的module找不到 snd-hda-intel 结果把kernel config 了一遍。
<happyaron> Jagdwurst: 呃，那你教吧 :)
<Jagdwurst> mao: 发你了,己经
<archl> happyaron: 什么时候讲座开始？
<happyaron> archl: 目前没时间搞啊。。
<happyaron> archl: 今天没有讲座
<mao> 不好意思,难怪电脑响了一声, Jagdwurst
<archl> happyaron: 怎么会，标题不是有吗～
<archl> happyaron: Destine没空？
<hceasy> 问下 win必须装到系统的第一个分区吗
<happyaron> archl: Destine上课中。
<lazysnake> hceasy: 不一定
<happyaron> hceasy: 不是必需，但是那样麻烦少。
<mao> 嘿,今天是正常的... Jagdwurst
<tenzu> 化妆品专场是神马？
 * archl 去玩了——
<hceasy> <happyaron> 帮我解决个问题
* happyaron changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn
<happyaron> hceasy: 你说，我尽量。
<lazysnake> 8-)
<hceasy> 我机器上只有u
<hceasy> 现在刷机需要装w
<Kandu> hceasy: 用虛擬機就行了
<happyaron> hceasy: winpe也行
<hceasy> 我机器上总共有 boot 100m /root 1024mb/ home 60 gb /    ///swap 512mb  在扩展分区里
<lazysnake> back up mbr ; resize ;create partiton; install w. restore mbr.
<hceasy> 然后扩展分区里我又划了五个吉给w
<hceasy> 把win ghost 到那个分区,然后执行update-grub
<hceasy> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<lazysnake> ghost 不懂。8-)
<hceasy> 怎么没人说话了?
<Kandu> hceasy: 因為只有這些信息是不夠的
<hceasy> 就是镜像还原   系统恢复那个东西
<Kandu> hceasy: 你沒說到要點
<hceasy> 以前我先装win 装到第一个分区 再装u 装到其他分区 把win的引导都覆盖了 执行update-grub 就可以用grub引导
<hceasy> 后来每次装系统,都是用ghost还原后执行那个升级命令就ok
<hceasy> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ofan> update-grub是哪个包里的
<ofan> 貌似不是grub自带的
<hceasy> 不知道,这个命令可以搜索到硬盘上的其他系统并加到grub的启动列表中
<hceasy> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<hceasy> 怎么这会儿都没人说话?
 * NoIE 今天玩模拟人生3，发现游戏占用了我的两个显示器中的一整个。好玩。
<John_Morgan> hceasy: 下班了。
<hceasy> ....
<hceasy> 我的电脑怎么办
 * NoIE 屏幕尺寸默认变成了1680x2100 。
<hceasy> 双系统装不了
<John_Morgan> hceasy: u在第一分区。想把 win 装别的地方?
<hceasy> 恩
<hceasy> 还是扩展分区里
<John_Morgan> hceasy: 双系统为什么装不了？装在不能引导？？
<hceasy> ??
<John_Morgan> hceasy: 你说装不了。
<lazysnake> hceasy: sudo fdisk -l
<hceasy> 我用ghost还原的
<lazysnake> orz
<John_Morgan> hceasy: 不懂ghost.
<MeaCulpa_> 这也要sudo。。。
<hceasy> 机系统还原备份那玩意
<hceasy> fdisk那个命令太扯 会把引导权抢回去然后他又不引导u
<lazysnake> MeaCulpa  fdisk -l the output is empty
<Freebuilder> 再生龙
<John_Morgan> lazysnake: root
<lazysnake> John_Morgan: 我知道，所以我才說(17:55:42) lazysnake: hceasy: sudo fdisk -l
<hceasy> lazysnake: 真的可以?
<lazysnake> hceasy: 什麽可以
<hceasy> 我ghost完后用update-grub
<pocoyo> hceasy: apt-get install --reinstall grub
<hceasy> 然后grub就可以引导win
<hceasy> 但装到其他分区就不管用了
<hceasy> <pocoyo> 木网络
<lazysnake> hceasy: sudo fdisk -l 是叫你貼下你的分區表情況
 * NoIE 我启动了游戏以后，显示器的亮度突然高了一倍！这就是三星显示器的那个什么什么功能吗？
<pocoyo> hceasy: 原来的 apt cache 清空了?
<lazysnake> hceasy: w只能在主分區。
<hceasy> 我现在是手机
<Freebuilder> 正规方法是 grub-install /dev/sdx
<hceasy> <lazysnake> win真扯
<lazysnake> hceasy: ？
<pocoyo> hceasy: 你更扯
<hceasy> 然后扩展分区里我又划了五个吉给win
<MeaCulpa_> windows有windows的grub
<hceasy> 我机器上总共有 boot 100m /root 1024mb/ home 60 gb /    ///swap 512mb  在扩展分区里
<Kandu> lazysnake: 啥叫無奈，這就是了 LOL
<lazysnake> 我實在無語
<lazysnake> 我得吃飯了
<lazysnake> 各位大俠，後會有期
<MeaCulpa_> mb subway又在放fuckstreet boys
<hceasy> 妈的 死win  有硬盘住就不错了,非要什么主分区
<hceasy> 怒了老子让你一辈子活在虚拟世界里
<John_Morgan> hceasy: 你试过 chainloader 之类的么？
<Freebuilder> hceasy, “主分区”本来就是为 DOS 而生的，Windows 当然继承啦！
<hceasy> 我现在没网络
<mza_> 偶的vbox一启动，系统就重启
<NoIE> win可以在其他分区里，只是爱出问题而已。
<MeaCulpa_> 我推荐windows的ntldr load windows的grub再load linux grub
<John_Morgan> hceasy: grub 里 chainloader.
<Freebuilder> NoIE, 在哪个分区都一样，没有什么爱不爱出问题的
<MeaCulpa_> 当然赶进虚拟机最好
<Jagdwurst> hceasy: 好像2000以后就不用主分区了
<NoIE> 两块硬盘的飘过。
<Jagdwurst> hceasy: 引导系统换过了
<hceasy> 死求 win 虚拟机里蹲去
<NoIE> Freebuilder: 好象不是，有的时候，win会提示引导错误，然后在主分区下引导系统。
<MeaCulpa_> grub2还没有出windows stage1 吧
<mengfei> 各位，在linux中监测系统温度的软件用什么?
<MeaCulpa_> 我的grub1掉用不了grub2
<Freebuilder> Jagdwurst, 你用 winnt32 /syspart:d /tempdrive:d /noreboot /makelocalsource 安装就知道引导文件在哪了，到底需不需要主分区。
<Use-Firefox> ...
<MeaCulpa_> lm sensor
<hceasy> 我的顺序是 装u 分区 在扩展分区里留5g给win
<Use-Firefox> .
<Freebuilder> NoIE, 你引导都没搞对，也有可能说你安装方法不对
<Use-Firefox> ...
<NoIE> Freebuilder: 呵呵，也许。
<ofan> all linux
<hceasy> 用ghost把封装好的win的gho文件从光盘中还原到那5g里
<ofan> no win
<MeaCulpa_> 想起来了，圣诞减价，赶快上itunes买东西
<archl> 从来没见过ghost的飘过。
<hceasy> 然后 update-grub
<hceasy> grub的启动列表里就有win了
<Jagdwurst> Freebuilder: 至少以前刚有win2000的时候没装主分区也成
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa, 现在什么都在涨价
<Freebuilder> Jagdwurst, 引导文件必在主分区
<hceasy> grub不是也能引导win吗?
<NoIE> grub可以以到可以引导win的引导器。
<Freebuilder> Jagdwurst, DOS 的 MBR 唯一的使命就是调用活动分区的第一扇区，那活动分区的第一扇区的引导文件才能找到 NTLDR
<NoIE> grub可以用来引导那个用来引导win的引导器。
<Freebuilder> hceasy, 是的，grub 直接找到 NTLDR ，所以不用活动分区也行，至于是否主分区理论上应该也不成问题
<hceasy> 哦,引导的问题'晚上继续折腾
<mengfei> 各位，linux中监测系统温度用什么软件
<mengfei> ?
<hceasy> 多谢
<gebjgd_> 为什么我没法登上freenode了？
<archl> mengfei: conky
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 你不是上来了吗
<Freebuilder> mengfei, sensors
<gebjgd_> Freebuilder: 用的webchat.freenode.net
<gebjgd> 考。。。。
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 刚刚看到
<happyaron> mengfei: sensors
<ofan> 是找有boot标志的分区
<happyaron> 其实我觉得debian的partman比parted好。
<missing> gparted
<missing> 多好
<Freebuilder> ofan, 如果是 c... +1 忘了怎么拼写的了，是载入第一扇区，不一定要活动分区
<happyaron> missing: partman就是文字版的gparted
<mengfei> freebuilder:谢了，有xsensors这个软件
<John_Morgan> Freebuilder: chainloader +1
<missing> 哦,我不知道,反正我就习惯图形界面的
<gebjgd> 我反应个问题阿
<gebjgd> 用fcitx和tint2的似乎有点冲突
<gebjgd> 有的时候会出现一个阴影
<gebjgd> 在tint2上
<happyaron> gebjgd: 报bug
<gebjgd> happyaron: 是fcitx的问题
<Jagdwurst> Freebuilder: win2k以后就不是用 dos 的mbr了
<gebjgd> happyaron: 用ibus的时候没事
<happyaron> gebjgd: 给fcitx报bug
<pityonline> test
<gebjgd> happyaron: google上？
<happyaron> http://code.google.com/p/fcitx
<Freebuilder> Jagdwurst, 一直都用，直到 NT5.2 还是，Vista 就没继续研究了
<Jagdwurst> Freebuilder: 哦，我98的时候写了pc机上的mbr之类引导代码，用来引导我的程序，2k后就很少用windows了
<aike126> 为什么ubuntu10。10下有的时候可以更新系统，有的时候却不可以啊，ubuntu的更新还有节假日吗？
<ofan> 用的啥源
<aike126> 就是就是安装完系统以后默认的
<ofan> 用别的源
<Freebuilder> 我记错了，grub 不能找到 NTLDR ，只能 chainloader +1
<Genieliu> 有人知道怎样让文件管理器默认成双窗口打开吗？
<aike126> 哦，那为什么有的时候只可以访问百度和google，但是不能访问其他网站，也不能更新系统呢？
<ofan> chainloader就是确定bootloader的位置.
<aike126> ？？
<ofan> aike126: 你的网络的问题吧
<Freebuilder> ofan, 我是说 grub 找不到 NTLDR ，只能载入第一扇区，把控制权交给它，后面再找 NTLDR ，那已经不关 grub 任何事了
<Jagdwurst> NTLDR 好像还是在实模式，只是对齐方式不一样，或许改改能在 grub 上用
<aike126> 哦，可能是吧。但是为什么可以访问百度和google，或者mit.edu呢？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CTJL5lUjHg
<ofan> Freebuilder: grub也是bootloader
<feng> 有人在netbean里用ibus的吗？
<feng> 调不出来
<feng> LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8 已经改了
<Freebuilder> ofan, 拿 grub 来引导 Windows ，grub 只能代替 DOS MBR ，没有更多能力了
<Freebuilder> ofan, 它又不认 NTFS
<Jagdwurst> Freebuilder: 认ntfs的
<ofan> Freebuilder: grub认ntfs
<Freebuilder> Jagdwurst, ofan 那是 grub4dos 了吧
<gebjgd> happyaron: 考。刚才忘记截图了
<ofan> Freebuilder: 太小看grub了，我就经常用grub加载ntfs下的iso
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 自由贱客
<aike126> linuxqq为什么总是自动退出啊？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: lol
<gebjgd> aike126: web2.qq.com
<NoIE> 同上
<happyaron> gebjgd: ...
<aike126> 谢谢
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 请文明些，不要损人
<ofan> Freebuilder: chainloader可以接受文件名做参数的  比如chainloader /ntldr.com
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 今天心情好，早上上经济课，那些小屁孩做经济方向的präsentation也没什么东西，甚至还有人想搞传销公司 xD
<Freebuilder> ofan, 我记得那是 grub4dos 才有的功能了，长见识了
<ofan> Freebuilder: 论坛里有个grub2的pdf教程 很不错 推荐~
<ofan> 我就看的那个 ahahah~
<pys8302> ofan: 想要gurb2
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 没，输入法的问题
<ofan> pys8302: what?
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 我知道你是qq群里的自由贱客
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 错了，建客
<ofan> ...
<Freebuilder> ofan, 没看到什么明显的好处，继续 0.97
<Gann> 我登陆界面是乱码，要怎么解决？
<pys8302> ofan: 有网址吗？
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 装X遭雷劈
<gebjgd> pocoyo: .......
<ofan> pys8302: ubuntu可以直接装啊
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 没上过经济课
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 我很文明
<pys8302> 你说的gurb2的pdf
<pys8302> :-D
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 。。。。。
<Gann> 我是升级上来的
<ofan> grub4dos搞iso文件不太给力
<ofan> pys8302: ==
<ofan> pys8302: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=139&t=229387
<pys8302> 有支持MD5加密的功能吗
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - grub2基础教程—pdf下载 (wubi 安装的请勿尝试修复方法)
<dennis___> hello all
<pys8302> thank
<dennis___> 今天遇到一个问题
<ofan> 有吧 有很多模块可选
<zuoshouG> 请问大家怎么使用什么样的ssh客户端
<ofan> zuoshouG: openssh 还有啥？
<dennis___> ubuntu server +apache2+php5,开启了deflate压缩,访问其上的discuz论坛的html伪静态页面后,在deflate的log中,并没有提示页面被压缩,全部都跟图片文件一样被放过了.
<zuoshouG> ofan 有图形的不？
<ofan> zuoshouG: 啥意思..
<kylewu> zuoshouG: openssh
<dennis___> 是不是discuz的伪静态生成的html地址,并不会参加deflate的压缩功能?
<kylewu> zuoshouG: 想图形化界面 复制文件？
<zuoshouG> ofan 图像界面的ssh客户端？配置
<zuoshouG> kylewu, 配置不会配置，想图形的客户端
<gebjgd> zuoshouG: filezilla
<ofan> zuoshouG: 配置文件里有很多注释，默认的就可以
<gebjgd> zuoshouG: filezilla
<catcher> 不用配置 默认就可以用啊
<gebjgd> zuoshouG: filezilla
<gebjgd> zuoshouG: filezilla
<catcher> 配置 可以更安全
<kylewu> catcher: 客户端有什么可以配置的呢？
<catcher> /etc/ssh/ 全在这里了
<aike126> 为什么使用h3c iNodeClient上网的时候，下面显示的信息全部变成了乱码？
<zuoshouG> 我打开这个openssh都找不到方法），鸟没办法。我所的所谓配置是说帐号密码以及那些网站使用ssh怎么登上去
<Gann> pyfetion还是不行啊
<Gann> 不能正常使用
<catcher> ssh的基本教程 http://debian.linuxsir.org/doc/inthedebianway/openssh/index.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: OpenSSH ·þÎñÆ÷°²×°ÅäÖÃ
<zuoshouG> catcher 谢谢，我看看，之前的看的我头晕
<zuoshouG> 谢谢大家
<ofan> zuoshouG: 有问题就man 一下
<cece> google咋没框框了
<zuoshouG> ofan 恩，好的谢谢
<dennis___> 今天遇到一个问题,ubuntu server +apache2+php5,开启了deflate压缩,访问其上的discuz论坛的html伪静态页面后,在deflate的log中,并没有提示页面被压缩,全部都跟图片文件一样被放过了.是不是discuz的伪静态生成的html地址,并不会参加deflate的压缩功能?
<kylewu> 之前好像把beep禁用了，现在不能发声，怎么恢复啊
<happyaron> 我google首页也不正常了。
<cece> happyaron: 的确是被屏了，好神奇的技术
<happyaron> cece: 屏蔽？
<mengfei> google正常的啊
<happyaron> cece: 我用w3m访问就没事。
<missing> 可以搜索的啊
<happyaron> mengfei: google.com排版有问题
<happyaron> missing: ^
<cece> lol
<ofan> 我的没啥问题
<happyaron> 我用chromium都不行。
<missing> happyaron: 融融,昨晚是你lp讲的化妆品吗?
<ofan> google能直接搜到twitter所有信息  感觉很有鸭梨
<cece> 我的是框框没得了，ff下
<happyaron> missing: 嗯，加上减肥
<missing> 我的有,fx 4 beta 7
<missing> happyaron: 支持啦~~~
<cece> 再试试
<catcher> ls
<ny_u> gjp 在不
<v_v> redmorning1: 刚才又看了下， 我现在搞不定。。
<arzyu> 什么讲座的没有？
<wzssyqa> arzyu: /topic
<archl> haha
<dennis___> 今天遇到一个问题,ubuntu server +apache2+php5,开启了deflate压缩,访问其上的discuz论坛的html伪静态页面后,在deflate的log中,并没有提示页面被压缩,全部都跟图片文件一样被放过了.是不是discuz的伪静态生成的html地址,并不会参加deflate的压缩功能?
<dennis___> 哪位朋友能帮忙解答一下?谢谢
<aaa_> 大家晚上好！
<missing> hi
<lazysnake> 大家好
<pocoyo> lazysnake: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<v_v> dennis___: 哥们， 你要给点信息才行，不然大家不知道你说啥，比如， 至少apache的配置文件
<dennis___> <IfModule mod_deflate.c>           # these are known to be safe with MSIE 6           AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE text/html text/plain text/xml            # everything else may cause problems with MSIE 6           AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE text/css           AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE application/x-javascript application/javascript application/ecmascript           AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE application/rss+xml </IfM
<dennis___> v_v: <IfModule mod_deflate.c>           # these are known to be safe with MSIE 6           AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE text/html text/plain text/xml            # everything else may cause problems with MSIE 6           AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE text/css           AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE application/x-javascript application/javascript application/ecmascript           AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE application/rss+xml 
<dennis___> v_v: 已经启用了deflate
<v_v> dennis___: 擦
<v_v> dennis___: 我不是救命稻草
<v_v> dennis___: 你贴的这个是给人看的么
<lazysnake> :-(
<gebjgd> 不识
<gebjgd> 不是给人看的
<gebjgd> 是给神看的
<ofan> 召唤神..
<v_v> - -
<v_v> dennis___: 勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org
<v_v> dennis___: 看看topic。
<gebjgd> 神那~~~~ 来普渡终生拉
<missing> ee这段时间神龙见首不见尾啊
<v_v> dennis___: 还有， 不要自以为是的摘取你认为相关的配置
<gebjgd> 妈咪妈咪轰
<gebjgd>  妈咪妈咪轰
<dennis___> v_v: ???
<happyaron> dennis___: 你找到它的输出目录去压缩。
<v_v> dennis___: 你自己都认为这段配置没问题， 那它很可能就真的没问题， 出问题的可能在其他的地方
<happyaron> 已经多年不用apache, forget it
<dennis___> v_v: 谁"自以为是"了? 我是在请求你帮忙分析问题阿.
<v_v> dennis___: 你告诉我， 你这段是什么意思
<gebjgd>  妈咪妈咪轰
<gebjgd>  妈咪妈咪轰
<happyaron> dennis___: 他的意思是，你要帖得把大部分配置都帖出来。
<dennis___> happyaron: 哦,我没有在vhost里定义,是在全局配置文件apache2.conf里include进来的.
<happyaron> dennis___: 你摘的内容可能真的不是和问题有直接联系的部分 :)
<happyaron> dennis___: 找discuz输出目录。
<dennis___> happyaron: 是不是要在每个vhost配置文件里,都需要再定义一遍?
<happyaron> dennis___: 很久不用了，apache该淘汰了 :)
<v_v> happyaron: ..
<v_v> happyaron: apache 永垂不朽。
<dennis___> v_v: 那段就是说已经启用了对html文件的压缩啊,可是我的discuz的伪静态html页面却没有被压缩,好像没有生效.
<v_v> dennis___: 恩
<happyaron> v_v: apache基金会成了垃圾项目收容所。
<v_v> dennis___: 你继续开动你的脑筋。。
<vissible> 有人遇到USB鼠标偶尔会导致系统僵死没啊？等上一会自己会好，或者拔下鼠标马上就恢复
<v_v> happyaron: 是不是因为要收容google wave 了阿  ：）
<dennis___> v_v: 如果你有相关经验,可否给点启发?
<happyaron> v_v: 已经收容一堆了。
<v_v> happyaron: 是不是因为要收容google talk 了阿 , sorry
<happyaron> v_v: google wave都算不错的了。
<happyaron> v_v: google talk没有被扔掉。
<happyaron> 吃饭，回聊。
<v_v> 8
<Gann> 我们这有人在google公司上班！
<archl> 谁在google上班？
<gebjgd> vissible: usb口供电问题
<gebjgd> vissible: 换个口
<vissible> gebjgd, 很偶尔，出现的很少
<missing> gebjgd: 那个硬件什么设计的...供电不足的?
<gebjgd> vissible: 换一个就好
<gebjgd> vissible: 我的也这样
<vissible> gebjgd, 不会用段时间，新换的又那样了吧？
<gebjgd> vissible: 还没出现过
<gebjgd> vissible: 快2个月了
<vissible> gebjgd, 嗯，我换下试试，多谢了啊
<gebjgd> vissible: 不谢
<Gann> 不过是物业管理的
<missing> Gann: 哇,坐收陀地啊
<Gann> 扫地的
<MaskRay> happyaron: 我 aptitude install wine ，运行到一半 kill 掉了。提示用 dpkg --configure -a 恢复，这是该命令的输出：http://paste.pocoo.org/show/297508
<zuoshouG> catcher 我怎么知道自己登录成功阿，显示Debian GNU/Linux comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY, to the extent
<zuoshouG> permitted by applicable law.
<zuoshouG> -bash-3.2$
<Gann> 现在可以了
<pocoyo> MaskRay: ttf-mscorefonts-installer 这个最杯具.
<gebjgd> 测试
<missing> gebjgd: 是啥
<gebjgd> 不出了
<gebjgd> missing: 正在重现fcitx的问题
<missing> gebjgd: 啥问题
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 我要装个 ies4linux，不小心把 apt 毁了
<missing> MaskRay: 虚拟机才是王道
<gebjgd> missing: 去看fcitx的google网站
<caleb-> wine 還不能 ie8 啊
<caleb-> ie7 太渣鸟
<MaskRay> missing: 是我管理的一台机，不敢让他们装虚拟机，否则玩游戏太方便了
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 还没毁 想法先把 ttf-mscorefonts那个搞定 就没事了 当时是手动修改dpkg.status的那个文件才行.
<catcher> zuoshouG: 和本地登录主机一样    主机名 用户名 会变化
<missing> MaskRay: 额...你管理的不装不就是了
<MaskRay> missing: 他们要用 ie，没办法……
<missing> MaskRay: 你管你是老大啊,理人家干吗
<missing> gebjgd: 没看见啥问题
<gebjgd> missing: fcitx的透明条会遮挡住pidgin和tint2
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 恢复了，aptitude install ttf-mscorefonts 就行了
<missing> gebjgd: 哦,没有条件,tint2装了,配置好了,不过不用,pidgin没有装
<gebjgd> missing: tint2多好看
<missing> gebjgd: 没有开始菜单按钮,不喜欢
<gebjgd> missing: 不需要开始菜单
<missing> 我要
<missing> 是蛮好看的
<gebjgd> missing: 那就是了
<missing> gebjgd: 像你不要什么任务栏没有问题吧
<gebjgd> missing: 不行
<gebjgd> missing: 我任务栏一般11个
<gebjgd> missing: 图标
<gebjgd> 任务栏是必需的
<missing> gebjgd: 浪费我表情,还以为你是高手呢
<gebjgd> missing: 毛
<gebjgd> missing: 高手也要任务栏的
<missing> gebjgd: ...伪高手,NNNNNNND
<gebjgd> missing: 没办法
<gebjgd> missing: dropbox
 * caleb- 不是高手但不用任务栏
<missing> gebjgd: :-D
<abc> tint2是干什么用的？
<gebjgd> missing: fcitx hotot nmapplet 电源 xchat 剪贴板
<gebjgd> missing: 这些都是必需的阿
<caleb-> abc: 没听过表示你用不到
<missing> gebjgd: 啥?
<iIlL10oO> 右键 点击 fcitx 条上面的企鹅,可以隐藏 fcitx
<happyaron> MaskRay: sudo dpkg -P wine试试
<RabbitHair> 怎么召唤回来
<iIlL10oO> RabbitHair: 好像是1小时后自动回来
<RabbitHair> 呵呵
<archl> 呃。
<happyaron> zuoshouG: 你这个已经登录成功了。
<pocoyo> iIlL10oO: 隐藏后怎么找回来?
<abc> 为什么用右键点
<abc> 用配置工具，
<RabbitHair> 我在桌面上创建了一个启动器 /home/popeye/.sancho/sancho
<abc> 切换成英文就没有 中文就有
<RabbitHair> 但是运行却出错：详细信息： 执行子进程“home/popeye/.sancho/sancho”失败(没有那个文件或目录)
<RabbitHair> 请问这个该怎么解决啊
<zuoshouG> happyaron, 哦，我还是不能登录，看来是其他原因了，我在找找，谢谢你
<happyaron> zuoshouG: 你已经登录成功了。
<happyaron> zuoshouG: 没有不能登录。
<zuoshouG> happyaron, 恩，谢谢你的确认，既然ssh端好了，但是还是不能翻墙看其他的，要找找其他的原因了：）
<iIlL10oO> pocoyo: 好像是1小时后自动回来,我忘了
<iIlL10oO> abc: 有时候 全屏FLASH时,怎么切换都在
<iIlL10oO> 升级完后, 命令行下面,如何检测系统是否需要重启.
<dennis___> 大家好,还有个问题: 如果apache已经启用了deflate进行压缩,那么php中的zlib压缩模块还需要启用吗?
<pocoyo> dennis___: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<caleb-> iIlL10oO: 只有换内核才需要重启
<smalldeer> 额 这个聊天好麻烦
<pocoyo> smalldeer: ...
<ofan> 怎么不麻烦
<iIlL10oO> caleb-: 哦
<iIlL10oO> caleb-: 但是我不知道是不是换了内核, 我用 cron 运行的 au;ag
<caleb-> iIlL10oO: 你想换才换啊
<caleb-> iIlL10oO: 安装新内核包，只是代表下次开机可以选用新内核
<iIlL10oO> caleb-: 哦, cron 提示 yes/no 时, 估计没继续下去
<happyaron> dennis___: 要的。
<happyaron> dennis___: php那个比apache的容易用。
<caleb-> iIlL10oO: 用 cron 升级要用 -y 之类的参数
<iIlL10oO> caleb-: 哦
<caleb-> iIlL10oO: 避开 interactive option
<dennis___> happyaron: 哦,php里的zlib是对php文件和php伪静态后的文件进行压缩吗?
<happyaron> dennis___: 可以让dz直接开gz输出
<gebjgd> happyaron: 我搞到截图了
<dennis___> happyaron: 我的apache的deflate已经可以对html css js文件进行压缩了,但是对php页面变成的html伪静态页面不能压缩.
<happyaron> dennis___: 你不用在服务器配置上操心
<gebjgd> happyaron: 不易
<happyaron> gebjgd: good
<happyaron> dennis___: :)
<happyaron> dennis___: 那个用dz自己输出的最方便。
<dennis___> happyaron: 呵呵 我还是希望网站能跑的快一点点呢
<happyaron> dennis___: DZ自己输出不慢的
<happyaron> dennis___: 想跑的快，上cache
<dennis___> 在启用apache的deflate前,通过工具查看,css js 和 CMS的html静态文件都是没有经过压缩的
<smalldeer> ubuntu系统需要优化吗
<caleb-> dennis___: http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2010/11/make-your-websites-run-faster.html
<ofan> smalldeer: 一般不需要
<smalldeer> 此网页无法访问。
<smalldeer> 那一般的程序会自启动吗
<iIlL10oO> 很多技术网站被墙了
<gebjgd> happyaron: http://code.google.com/p/fcitx/issues/detail?id=351
<happyaron> gebjgd: 看见了。
<gebjgd> happyaron: 恩。应该够了
<MaskRay> happyaron: 刚才 aptitude install ttf-mscorefonts，以为修复了，后来又出来错误：http://paste.pocoo.org/show/297531/
<iIlL10oO> 墙如果做得先进,可以检测关键了,而不是粗略匹配和整站屏蔽.
<iIlL10oO> 关键词.
<caleb-> iIlL10oO: 运算量太大撑不住的
<caleb-> iIlL10oO: 要给贪官吃回扣的机会啊
<iyten> 何洁门真的假的？
<smalldeer> ？
<reiv> 希望墙能做个分词的算法..
<smalldeer> 什么时候又何洁门？
<ny_u> 很久以前了吧
<v_v> 啥东东？
<v_v> 啥门？
<smalldeer> 额
<iyten> v_v: 超女 何洁
<smalldeer> 好多门
<iIlL10oO> caleb-: 嗯
<v_v> iyten: 咋拉？ 也整形了？
<iyten> 。。。太暴力 自己搜
<smalldeer> 不知道
<happyaron> MaskRay: 重新安装winbind
<v_v> 唉， 悲剧阿， 阿娇的我到今天还没看过呢
<v_v> 谁有， 求一份，弥补一下缺失..
<smalldeer> 额
<MaskRay> happyaron: aptitude install winbind 失败
<iyten> sis里有下载  几十个门
<missing> 开始成人时间
<MaskRay> happyaron: 还是这个错误
<smalldeer> 还不如
<reiv> v_v: ed2k吧....
<smalldeer> ````
<happyaron> MaskRay: 呃。
<v_v> reiv: 真的还有么？
<happyaron> MaskRay: texlive我也不好说咋办了。
<smalldeer> ubuntu怎么用电驴
<reiv> v_v: 不知道.
<caleb-> MaskRay: dpkg -i --force-all
<reiv> v_v: 应该有吧。
<Danny_CN> 告诉你们一个网址topsbt.com 翻墙得
<v_v> 话说这些人跟芙蓉还真不能比
<MaskRay> caleb-: 后面跟什么参数？跟 wine winbind 都会有类似错误：“无法访问打包文件: No such file or directory”
<v_v> Danny_CN: 给力。。
<reiv> v_v: 刚搜了一下: Result of search 1 375 results (-125 waiting)
<MaskRay> apt 好脆弱，portage 强退从来都没问题
<v_v> - -
<v_v> reiv: - -
<iyten> v_v: 我有更给力的  在线
<v_v> iyten: - -
<v_v> 不用了。。
<happyaron> MaskRay: 错了可以重新编译。。。
<v_v> 我只想找找阿娇
<reiv> v_v: 有个bt机一直开着mldonkey，随时搜.
<iIlL10oO> MaskRay: aptitude 强多了
<MaskRay> iIlL10oO: 哪里？
<iVIM2> apt什么问题
<caleb-> MaskRay: 到 /var/cache/apt/archives 用 --force-all 直接安装那些 deb 包
<MeaCulpa> 老早的apt稍有过度包装
<MeaCulpa> 话说 aptitude啊
<iVIM2> iIlL10oO: aptitude支持源码包吗？
<caleb-> apt 脆弱，dpkg 不脆弱啊
<roylez_> .
<v_v> 这些信息不能说，开开玩笑也就算了。。。这里可都是有日志的哦。
<v_v> 怕怕阿
<caleb-> apt 本来就只是 frontend
<MeaCulpa> 话说，apt是怎么装源码包的？
<MeaCulpa> 我用的那会儿还没这个概念貌似
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: apt-get source
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 调用 dpkg
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 可以pass use flag?
<MeaCulpa> 我要apt-get source -gtk的pidgin
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: apt 只是 dpkg frontend, 没支持全部 dpkg 用法
<RabbitHair> 我在桌面上创建了一个启动器 /home/popeye/.sancho/sancho ;但是运行却出错：详细信息： 执行子进程“home/popeye/.sancho/sancho”失败(没有那个文件或目录)
<RabbitHair> 可是我进入到上述路径里再双击sancho又没问题，咋回事呢
<Danny_CN> 问一下，samba能跟windows的活动目录一样吗？
<MeaCulpa> RabbitHair: Sancho是Java做的吧
<MeaCulpa> RabbitHair: 如果是，Java会有很多路径问题...
<reiv> sancho是java的。
<RabbitHair> MeaCulpa: 是啊
<reiv> gcj编译的。
<MeaCulpa> Java的路径问题很多很傻
<RabbitHair> 那该怎么解决呢
<reiv> 最近sancho-bin就不能用了，只能用web的client.
<caleb-> RabbitHair: home 前面少了 / 吧？
<MeaCulpa> 启动器里面弄classpath?
<MeaCulpa> 还是shell的路径问题
<RabbitHair> 加上了也一样的
<reiv> sancho可以考虑自己编译.
<RabbitHair> 我可以作文件夹的启动器吗
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 还没回答问题，apt-get source 或者dpkg怎么管理编译开关的
<RabbitHair> 指向文件夹的快捷方式？
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: binary package 哪来的编译开关…
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 不是源代码么？
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 不是
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 你们不是说源码包么
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 二进位包
<reiv> MeaCulpa: 那个是apt-get source下载下来的东西。
<MeaCulpa> 那么这个source的意义是？
<iVIM2> caleb-: 怎么回呢
<reiv> MeaCulpa: 应该可以自己改debian目录里面的脚本的吧
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa:    source - 下载源码包文件
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 选自apt-get --help
<reiv> 我一般是用apt-get source下载源代码包，顺便打上补丁，然后自己编译....
<caleb-> apt-get source 只是下载, 加 -b 只是自动编译
 * MeaCulpa 看到几位台湾朋友改了几个FireFox编译开关就煞有介事的做了一个网页介绍一个定制的浏览器
<caleb-> 自动编译没得选，想自订就不能自动
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 自动编译的依据和源里binary的配置是一样的咯？
<ofan> 哪里？
<caleb-> apt-build 支持 一部份包 的 一部份自订
<ofan> 去围观下
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 如果你的系统一直和源同步，一般来说自动编译等于重新生成一个和源一样的包
<reiv> gentoo的firefox貌似又很多USE的选项.
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 编译参数可以选择，有一个文件很像PKGBUILD或者ebuild，但是不像Gentoo有USE
<MeaCulpa> reiv: 你仔细看，其实没多少
<reiv> alsa bindist custom-optimization dbus elibc_FreeBSD gnome +ipc java libnotify
<MeaCulpa> reiv: 大部分是linguas
<caleb-> 只要有包管理，就没有完全自订
<MeaCulpa> reiv: 这算少的....
<caleb-> 完全自订是 lfs 了
<reiv> MeaCulpa: 也就mplayer之类的比这多了。
<caleb-> gentoo 只是选项多很多，也不是完全自订
<MeaCulpa> lfs有自定义没自动化
<MeaCulpa> gentoo讲的是自动化，不是自定义
<reiv> gentoo讲的是可选择性，比较接近自定义。
<iVIM2> Gentoo好像不是特别困难
<MeaCulpa> 如果gentoo 有个基金会买得起几万T的存储，Gentoo也不需要编译
<reiv> gentoo不难。
<MeaCulpa> 编译只是Gentoo不得不做的选择
<MeaCulpa> 一切只是为了自动化
<caleb-> sourcemage 几乎可以完全自定义
<MeaCulpa> 要说自定义，还是Debian/Ubuntu
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: debian 靠的是捐献，也没有一个基金会
 * MeaCulpa 用Debian的时候，configure make make install了四十几个包
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 所以Debian源只能做几种binary
<caleb-> 之前 debian 发薪水就惹怒了许多 debian 开发者
<reiv> MeaCulpa: Debian/Ubuntu的包没法自定义，很多可选的东西都在编译的时候已经固定了的。
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 人力有时而穷
<MeaCulpa> reiv: 对，所以用Debian的时候你会做很多自定义....因为系统没支持，你自己做
<happyaron> 我要编译都是自己改debian/下的配置然后去弄成deb :)
<MeaCulpa> yeah
<caleb-> 少人用的 arch 没必要用 binary
<iVIM2> reiv: 什么固定？
<caleb-> 太少人用的就自己编译吧
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 我以前home下面configure生成物有80G
<reiv> MeaCulpa: 那还是要自己编译呀。自己的包和系统的包混用很容易出问题的。
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 用Debian的时候，configure 和make出来的东西不敢删...
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 自己做成deb就好了。
<MeaCulpa> reiv: 不会，apt-get负责构建基础系统，其他的关键应用自己编译
<reiv> iVIM2: 比如，我没用gnome，不用gconf，那么，stardict就可以不选在gconf的支持。
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 我都是这么干。
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 懒 :P
<MeaCulpa> reiv: 所以我那是拿Debian当Slack用呢
<iVIM2> reiv: 你是不是类似USE=的用法？Arch可以实现这种吗？
<caleb-> 包成 deb 比 make install 方便管理
<caleb-> 不过要学包 deb
<reiv> MeaCulpa: 我比较偏好用能用发行版提供就尽量用。
<reiv> iVIM2: Arch可以的，但比gentoo麻烦，当更灵活。
<reiv> iVIM2: s/当/但/
<MeaCulpa> reiv: 很多时候默认的配置恰恰不满足需求
<MeaCulpa> arch可以滴
<caleb-> 自定义到最后一定会想 自己编译/自己写code
<reiv> MeaCulpa: 就是这个意思，所以我不用debian/ubuntu
<MeaCulpa> Gantoo也可以一水的binary包
<caleb-> 每个人的需求都不一样啊
<MeaCulpa> reiv: 我也是...
<iVIM2> reiv: 怎么做？恐怕要修改PKGBUILD的吧?
<reiv> iVIM2: 就是改PKGBULD呀。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<reiv> iVIM2: 所以麻烦。特别是新手。
<MeaCulpa> 那还是去slackware吧
<caleb-> 新手用现成的就好
<iVIM2> reiv: 我记得Debian的source里面有个东西类似PKGBUILD
<MeaCulpa> 或者windows
<iVIM2> reiv: 我现在下载一个看看
<happyaron> iVIM2: rules
<iVIM2> reiv: 生成deb用的
<caleb-> 电脑就像开车，不必人人会修
 * MeaCulpa 在Windows下面编mplayer, KDE4 算简单的
<reiv> 很多奇特的或较新硬件，要自己编译内核，没法用默认的。
<MeaCulpa> reiv: Ubuntu内核很好了
<iVIM2> happyaron: 我曾经编译过deb包,不过那时是完全不懂什么编译代码直接跟着别人学的
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: Ubuntu的.config不适合配置
 * reiv Window下面编译东西郁闷，能否configure，能否make得看人品。
<happyaron> iVIM2: 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> iVIM2: 嘿嘿，还好，我还有几个ubuntu内核
<MeaCulpa> reiv: xixi，是啊，遇到复杂点的依赖，痛苦
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 我没一次编译成功的借助Ubuntu默认
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: kernel panic
<reiv> 以前我用debian的时候，就是自己编译mplayer，照着网上的说明做的，最后生成一个deb.
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 而且开了--initrd都kernel panic
<happyaron> iVIM2: 你要有ubuntu patch
<happyaron> iVIM2: 才能用它的config
<MeaCulpa> iVIM2: 你那么衰？我直接拿ubuntu config对着gentoo-source都编出来过
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 有一次我没patch都成了
<reiv> MeaCulpa: 用ruby或python，碰到C的库，忒郁闷。
<MeaCulpa> 所以我估计所有的patch都是从某地来的，比如RedHat
<caleb-> vanilla kernel 很好編吧
<caleb-> patch 打太多才麻煩
<MeaCulpa> 可能ubuntu和gentoo的kernel都是抄RH的patch
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 我的确衰阿，我从来没有在空配置文件的情形下编译过内核
<reiv> 一般就是gentoo-sources或tuxonice-sources，其他的没怎么用过。
<MeaCulpa> reiv: ...那是够麻烦
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 赞。
<MeaCulpa> 我mingw编成过一次python的某库
<MeaCulpa> 所以还是KDE好吧，Qt好吧，windows里面编译都安逸
<reiv> 下ruby，一般下mingw的，否则哪里去找vc.
<MeaCulpa> vc有啊，2005免费的
<caleb-> win32 用 kde 有啥好处？
<reiv> MeaCulpa: qt的那个sdk好大。
<MeaCulpa> reiv: 越大，说明库帮你做的事情越多，你要做的越少
<reiv> caleb-: 不稳定，老是挂。
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 直接用 cygwin / mingw 就好啦
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: kmail
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: no, mingw和cygwin是本质去被
<MeaCulpa> 本质区别
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: KDE4现在有windows binary发布了
<reiv> 现在我的不搞mingw了，直接cygwin，多省事。反正就自己用。
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: cygwin中有MinGW
<MeaCulpa> 不用自己编译了
 * caleb- 不喜欢 kde4
<MeaCulpa> cygwin SUX
<caleb-> kde3 倒不错
<reiv> cygwin里的mingw太不给力
 * MeaCulpa 不喜欢cygwin
<reiv> cygwin就是慢了点。
<MeaCulpa> 为啥没人做windows里的包管理呢
<ofan> 是很慢~
<MeaCulpa> 基于代码，mingw
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 很多人做，但都失败鸟
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: en cygwin 那个太傻
<MaskRay> caleb-: dpkg --force-all -i *.deb ，总算好了
<caleb-> MaskRay: 然后再 dpkg-reconfigure
<caleb-> MaskRay: 出问题的包 reconfigure 就行
<Gann> 我想知道，我到底跟发行版本缺少了什么包？
<caleb-> Gann: 啥意思？
<Gann> 可以用什么命令把和发行版本缺少的包安装上去吗
<Gann> caleb-: 我的ubuntuone不能自动同步，我的登陆界面也有方框，我担心是否缺少什么包，和10.10相比
<iIlL10oO> Gann: 登录界面有方框,干脆装个 kubuntu-kde4-desktop 算了
<MeaCulpa> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=134207716634311
<Gann> iIlL10oO: 别耸我用kde
<touparx> Gann: kde不错的
<Gann> touparx: 我知道不错，但我只用gnoem
<Gann> gnome
<iVIM2> Gann: 干脆不用DE
<Gann> iVIM2: 我是gdm登陆有方格
<iVIM2> Gann: text登录
<iIlL10oO> p   fluxbox                         - Highly configurable and low resource X11 W
<iIlL10oO> indow manager
 * reiv quit
<Gann> 扫描的PDF书是否可以转成txt格式
<iIlL10oO> Gann: 用 ocr
<cfy_ipod> 无聊
<touparx> p musca
<touparx> iIlL10oO: 你刚才弄的是召唤bot么？
<gebjgd> p pps
<gebjgd> touparx: 你刚才在骂musca么？
<touparx> gebjgd: 不是，我以为p可以召唤bot
<touparx> gebjgd: musca试过一次，没深入研究
<touparx> gebjgd: musca类似的，还是i3好用点
<lzj> 怎么查看glib的版本？
<Use-Firefox> -p pacman
<Use-Firefox> -p glib
<iIlL10oO> as ~iglib
<iIlL10oO> as 已被别名为“aptitude search”
<Use-Firefox> -i 113.246.146.245
<iVIM2> 我的新内核不能挂载U盘了，怎么回事
<Use-Firefox> 这ip有趣。
<iIlL10oO> Package: libglib2.0-0
<iIlL10oO> State: installed
<iIlL10oO> Automatically installed: no
<iIlL10oO> Version: 2.27.3-0ubuntu1
<iVIM2> 我的内核不能挂载U盘的fat分区，怎么回事
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> ...
<aalgaljlga> ....
<aalgaljlga> 这里还挺热闹的呀
<iVIM2> 我重新locale-gen试试
<aalgaljlga> .w iVIM2
<iVIM2> ？
<aalgaljlga> 错了，不好意思
<aalgaljlga> 我是新手，请多多指教
<iVIM2> [  540.921944] FAT: IO charset GB2312 not found
<iIlL10oO> kk@ub1:~$ as ~iglib
<iIlL10oO> i   gir1.0-glib-2.0                 - Introspection data for GLib, GObject, Gio
<iIlL10oO> i   libdbus-glib-1-2                - simple interprocess messaging system (GLib
<iIlL10oO> i   libglib2.0-0                    - The GLib library of C routines
<cfy_ipod> 这啥？
<iIlL10oO> kk@ub1:~$ type as
<iIlL10oO> as 已被别名为“sudo aptitude search”
<cfy_ipod> Kk?
<iIlL10oO> 查找所有已经安装的名称包含 glib 的包
<cfy_ipod> Kk ,you have so many nicks
<iIlL10oO> cfy_ipod: 睡觉了
<cfy_ipod> Eix
<hceasy> 恩,文泉驿那个文件在哪里放着?
<cfy_ipod> eix glib -I     ,in gentoo
<cfy_ipod> Il
<pocoyo> hceasy: dpkg -L
<hceasy> usr share fonts 这里?
<cfy_ipod> iIlL10oO: 这么早
<kasion> as ~iglib 中符号~何解？
<cfy_ipod> pocoyo: 水牛
<iIlL10oO> kasion: ~i 表示已经安装的
<kasion> GOT IT
<pocoyo> cfy_ipod: 我靠 test ok.
<iIlL10oO>            For instance, “aptitude remove '~ndeity'” will remove all packages
<cfy_ipod> pocoyo: 为啥在gtalk里没反应.......
<iIlL10oO>            whose name contains “deity”.
<hceasy> 没有看明白
<cfy_ipod> gDD: 高弟弟
<hceasy> 我想把那个字体文件用到手机上
<gDD> cfy_ipod: 呵呵
<hceasy> 手机上宋体有点扎眼
<gDD> cfy_ipod: 也买ipo了？
<gDD> ipod
<cfy_ipod> gDD: 最近忙啥呢？
<pocoyo> cfy_ipod: 没发信息啊
<gDD> cfy_ipod: 上网觉得没意思。。。
<pocoyo> cfy_ipod: 都是有钱淫啊
<cfy_ipod> gDD: 嗯，是啊。
<hceasy> ..
<hceasy> 水牛
<gDD> cfy_ipod: touch吗？
<cfy_ipod> pocoyo: 我发了。。。
<hceasy> 看我的问题
<pocoyo> cfy_ipod: 没收到...
<cfy_ipod> gDD: 别的也没系统吧
<cfy_ipod> pocoyo: 看来出了点问题.......
<cfy_ipod> gDD: 北京冷吧
<gDD> cfy_ipod: 还行，感觉不错的
<cfy_ipod> 我在浙江得最难都觉得冷
<cfy_ipod> 最南端
<gDD> cfy_ipod: 今天上课都冻得拉肚子了
<hceasy> 水牛水牛
<hceasy> 今天上课都冻得拉肚子了  .....  你强悍
<pocoyo> hceasy: 干啥真没劲.
<hceasy> <pocoyo> 找文泉驿的字体在哪放着
<gDD> hceasy: 还穿着羽绒服。。。
<cfy_ipod>  gDD ,那还行。。。不过你那有暖气的吧
<pocoyo> hceasy: 找呗. 还能咋的..
<gDD> cfy_ipod: 宿舍比较暖和
<gDD> cfy_ipod: 教室的暖气不给力
<pocoyo> hceasy: dpkg -L ttf-wqy-microhei 微米黑的.
<cfy_ipod>  gDD 还是浙江好，暖和
<hceasy> 电脑里嫩多文件...
<pocoyo> hceasy: dpkg -l | grep wqy 先 看看包名 再 dpkg -L
<cfy_ipod> gDD: 那逃课
<hceasy> 搜ttf搜一大堆
<gDD> cfy_ipod: 浙江要长冻疮，还是北京好点
<cfy_ipod> gDD: 北京为嘛不会？
<gDD> cfy_ipod: 说起来惭愧，这学期逃课才十次
<LeithWong> 暖气
<gDD> cfy_ipod: 气候干燥
<gDD> 和暖气没多大关系
<cfy_ipod> gDD: 不错，我难得逃
<cfy_ipod> 哦
<cfy_ipod> 你浙江哪的？
<gDD> cfy_ipod: 你的是touch4代？
<gDD> cfy_ipod: 宁波的
<cfy_ipod> gDD: 3代吧，那个8g的
<gDD> cfy_ipod: 呃，我的四代的，屏幕比较爽
<cfy_ipod> 哦，离我家挺近的，喝喝
<cfy_ipod> gDD: 四代多少钱？
<gDD> cfy_ipod: 我网上知道的几个Linux界的好像都在杭州
<gDD> cfy_ipod: 1599, 香港水货，淘宝上买的
<gDD> 从香港进口过来的。。。
<cfy_ipod> 其实上海比较活跃
<cfy_ipod> 窘，我的1644......
<cfy_ipod> Z
<iVIM2> Linux现在有多少人在用。。。。。。
<gDD> Tua×X， yegle。。。
<gebjgd> 饭现在有多少人天天在吃？
<gDD> cfy_ipod: 也是最近买的？
<cfy_ipod> gDD: 暑假买的
<gDD> cfy_ipod: 我是这个月初刚买的
<cfy_ipod> 少，都吃面条啥的了
<gDD> 苹果的东西还是很爽的
<cfy_ipod> gDD: 哦，qishi
<iVIM2> 能有5%吗？
<ofan> 1%
<gDD> cfy_ipod: qishi是什么？
<cfy_ipod> gDD: 我还是用电脑，那个爽
<iVIM2> 在RPC内1%有吗
<cfy_ipod> 其实.....
<iGnome> 双刀的达芬奇、擅长铁尺的拉斐尔、用长棍的多那泰罗和最爱搞笑的双截棍高手米开朗基罗
<ofan> 估计还不到
<cfy_ipod> Ee....
<iGnome> 没个高清下载的
<iVIM2> 看看前两天所谓的3Q大战有多热闹就知道Linux多冷清了
 * gDD 这几天总想把东西备份一下，可是那乱七八糟的实在是力不从心。
<cfy_ipod> 忍者神龟？
<cfy_ipod> Linux在看热闹......
<tonghuix> Destine: 嘿～～
<Destine> tonghuix, ?
<cfy_ipod> irc没啥事，我还是看书去，bye all
<tonghuix> Destine: 开一个情感讲座吧
<Destine> tonghuix, 啊？
<Destine> happyaron, ^
<tonghuix> Destine: 哈哈
<happyaron> Destine: 感情讲座？
<happyaron> tonghuix: 你来讲讲，我俩参考下。
<kao> 还是黑底白字舒服
<tonghuix> happyaron: 我的意思找个经验丰富的来讲讲，最近陷入感情迷茫状态
<Destine> tonghuix, 为啥你觉得我们经验丰富？
<tonghuix> Destine: 没有啊，我只是觉得你俩是管理员，提个建议
<happyaron> tonghuix: 哪里找嘉宾呢。
<tonghuix> happyaron: 嘉宾是个问题，不过应该很容易找
<happyaron> tonghuix: 比如？
<kao> 可怕三人组
<Destine> happyaron, 你。
<ofan> tonghuix: 就你了
<tonghuix> happyaron: 比如那个可怕三人组
<happyaron> Destine: 我不行。。。
<ofan> nnd 全涨价了....
<happyaron> tonghuix: 哪个？
<kao> tonghuix, 额，别拿我开刷
<alexyxai> Hi, 请问一下有人用过eclim吗?
<lzj>  If pkg-config was correct, then it is best to remove the old version of GLib.怎么remove?
<tonghuix> kao: 你这昵称就容易让人开涮
<kao> tonghuix, 英文好像发音 gao 吧
<LeithWong> alexyxai: 那是一个古怪的东东
<tonghuix> kao: 请英语专业的人解释一下正确读音
<kao> tonghuix, 比如 happyaron？
<tonghuix> kao: 呵呵
<happyaron> 我不是英语专业。
<kao> happyaron, 好吧
<alexyxai> LeithWong: 我弄了半天  Workspace 目录还是: /home/alex/workspace .  eclimd -Dosgi.instance.area.default 参数. 跟 ~/.eclimrc 都试过了.都是原来的Workspace.
<tonghuix> Destine: ^k^这个哥们是机器人吧？
<happyaron> tonghuix: 人机合一。
<tonghuix> happyaron: 我想调戏它一下
<happyaron> tonghuix: 呃，他爸来了把你灭了。
<ofan> just do it~
<tonghuix> ^k^: 美女啊，我对你的爱有如滔滔江水，向东流进你爸的寸草不生的地中海里
<Destine> happyaron, 他爸是谁？
<tonghuix> Destine: 他爸是李刚
<happyaron> Destine: 他爸是kk。。。不是李刚。。。
<Destine> happyaron, kk是谁？
 * adam8157 准备睡觉, 后半夜起来看比赛了
<happyaron> Destine: access list 里的kves
<lzj> 怎么删除旧的glib
<hoxily2> 内核升级后，启动界面上多了一对选项了。怎么办？
<lzj> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=56&t=306810&p=2140303#p2140303 怎么做？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - GLIB 2.0.0 or better is required.
<Lavande> 童鞋们，怎么修改FF的插件，让它可以在prism中工作？
<Lavande> 现在我可以改了装进prism，但是不工作。。
<gebjgd> 专业翻新核弹头,潜艇抛光,回收二手航母,大修核反应堆,航天飞机保养换三滤,高空作业擦洗卫星表面积尘,有发票. 联系电话：15845005764
<caleb-> Lavande: 用 firefox 取代 prism
<ofan> 没新意..
<Lavande> caleb-: 。。。我要做的FF做不了
<alexyxai> hoxily2: 那是旧版的内核 一般都保留. 但不会超过3个.
<caleb-> Lavande: firefox 也可以直接当 xulrunner 用的
<caleb-> Lavande: firefox 只是一个特异的 xulrunner
<Lavande> caleb-: 呃，那么这个，你有没有好主意啊？http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=306599
<caleb-> Lavande: prism 能干的事，firefox 保证能干
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 有没有方法在同一个浏览器，同一个网站，同时登录多个帐号？
<caleb-> Lavande: firefox 支持 多用户/多profile 的
<caleb-> Lavande: firefox 也可以像 prism/xulrunner 一样用单窗口
<Lavande> caleb-: 但是只能在各个profile之间手动切换啊，没法在不同tab里用不同帐号登录同一个网站。。
<hata> 但要先打开fx阿
<caleb-> prism 没有 tab 吧
<caleb-> Lavande: 都用了 prism 还要啥 tab...
<Lavande> caleb-: 不是，prism每开一个，就用一个独立的cookie，所以可以同时登录多个帐号啊
<Lavande> caleb-: FF随便开几个，cookie都共用了。。。
<caleb-> Lavande: 一样啊，只是把 prism-bin 换成 firefox-bin
<caleb-> Lavande: 用 firefox-bin -app foo/bar/application.ini
<hata> 那有没有办法直接打开fx里面的插件
<caleb-> Lavande: 用 -app 开的就像 prism 各自独立
<hata> 例如pencil
<Lavande> caleb-: 呃，这是神马？运行不起来
<caleb-> Lavande: 拿 prism 的 ini 来改
<Lavande> caleb-: 哦！酱紫啊，我研究一下，thx
<zdon> e17依赖hal
<caleb-> xulrunner 确实挺牛B的
<void1> 现在跑在xulrunner上面的软件好多呢
<void1> chatzilla, fireftp...
<zdon> 这里有只喜欢C语言的朋友吗？
<iGnome> Use of uninitialized value $ENV{"flv2avi"} in string eq at /home/eexp/bin/flash-down.pl line 50.
<ofan> zdon: c又不是mm..
<zdon> ofan: 在我眼里，C就是MM，C就是我老婆
<caleb-> 看着 C 撸管？
<ofan> - -
<caleb-> 真可怕
<tonghuix> zdon: 怎么编译你老婆？
<hata> 你在找喜欢你老婆的朋友吗
<ofan> 本来想迂回一下  太直接了~~
<zdon> ……
<Amon_Hen> 囧
<yao_ziyuan> 有天津的么
<gebjgd> zdon: 我也爱你的老婆
<gebjgd> zdon: 经常搞你的老婆
<tonghuix> zdon: 面对你老婆，你首先要为她tar解压，然后cd ， 然后configure，然后就进入到最关键的make阶段了，最后make install，这个过程只有sudo才可以。。。然后make clean一下
<ofan> 天天被人调试- -
<caleb-> make: *** No rule to make target `love'.  Stop. <- 杯具鸟
<ofan> XD
<lazysnake> 8-)
<happyaron> http://net.ytu.edu.cn/share/%D7%CA%C1%CF/Unix%CD%B4%BA%DE%D5%DF%CA%D6%B2%E1.htm
<zdon> gebjgd: 同理
<kylewu> yao_ziyuan: 我是
<yao_ziyuan> kylewu: 不开暖气的话，室内几度？
<gebjgd> yao_ziyuan: ..........
<gebjgd> yao_ziyuan: 这问题很有深度
<knownbad> 57f
<ofan> yao_ziyuan: 百度知道.
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥
<zmcbb30> iGnome: 依依
<knownbad> 有次去露营碰过13f.
<zmcbb30> Gun^Rose: 花枪哥
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 哈皮龙
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你就不能不炫耀你的美国绿卡么？
<zmcbb30> roylez roylez_ 金老板
<roylez> zmcbb30: .
<knownbad> 这跟美国有和关系？
<zmcbb30> xijiao: 洗脚哥
<knownbad> gebjgd: 听说东北也是很冷的嘛。
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 你也去炫耀一下
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你知道兲朝人民不用F的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 用°c
 * gebjgd 往死了打 knownbad 
<knownbad> 我懒嘛。
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 改用K吧
<knownbad> 往生吧？
<lazysnake> 洗。。。
<zmcbb30> roylez 今天打南棒子了么 ?
<knownbad> 57f=13.8c, 13f=-10c.
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: ???
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: ......
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 开尔文？
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 热力学温度
<knownbad> 拿次差点没冻死。
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 我没读过书
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 不懂
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 有些事情不一定妖读书才知道的
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 所以你比我混的好阿
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 有车有房的
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 还有不同的女人陪你睡
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 哪有 ?
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 装傻
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 充楞
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 你啥时候看到我开车了 ?
<knownbad> 纸烧的?
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 你上次和我炫耀的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 给力
<gebjgd> zmc
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 这个有英文版么？还是原文就是中文
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 哪次 ?
<caleb-> jimmyxu: 原文英文
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 那次
<zmcbb30> .......
<jimmyxu> caleb-: 知道title么？
<knownbad> gebjgd: 德国买车贵吗？
<zmcbb30> nnd
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 你说话不要那么抽象了....
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你猜
<caleb-> jimmyxu: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=filetype:pdf+unix+hater
<Had> 请问一下 gmpc在windows下怎么连上linux的mpd
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 我是和广大的官员学习的
<jimmyxu> caleb-: thx
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 你们广东的官员基本说话都这个腔调
<alvin_rxg> Had: 对的 ip，对的端口，就可以连接了
<knownbad> gebjgd: 不知，看汽车文化。  美国二手车便宜但得自个买。
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: nnd.....你不会是有关单位派来调查的吧......
<Had> alvin_rxg, 用户名那不用改吗
<knownbad> 他不是，他老婆是。
<knownbad> 他在帮老婆调查。
<knownbad> 年终拼考绩。
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 我们监视你很久了
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 包包宝宝同学
<zmcbb30> ......
<alvin_rxg> Had: 要改么？改了也是影响 linux上的配置
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: nnd....你再监视我我就找雕叔对付你
<happyaron> jimmyxu: unix hater's handbook
<Had> alvin_rxg, 我刚怎么连都不成功 我再去试试
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 有兴趣咱们找时间给全文翻译了？
<alvin_rxg> Had: linux 配置了 所有 host 都 deny 了？
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 现在那个不是么？
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 雕叔现在已经升级到公墓猿了 , 很快就会当上灵道了 , 你给我小心点
<Had> alvin_rxg, 恩
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 好像差得远。
<ofan> http://blog.csdn.net/yincheng01
<jimmyxu> happyaron: = =好吧
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 一人一段？
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 我们已经有灵道级人物了
<zmcbb30> .......
<zmcbb30> 哪个
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 你觉得有意思不？
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 完全不怕雕毛阿
<alvin_rxg> Had: 先改成都 allow 吧，不然无论 mpd 怎么配置都没用
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 挺好玩的……
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 等等什么版权的？
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 雕叔还没解决吃饭问题呢。他没时间拿棍儿帮你
<zmcbb30> .......
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 在找/
<jimmyxu> happyaron: The UNIX-HATERS Handbook 的话貌似是个出版物？
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 不像。
<jimmyxu> happyaron: if so，那就得联系出版社了= =
<ofan> 显然不是了，都是邮件摘录
<caleb-> jimmyxu: "印象中"是有印刷也有合法免费pdf
<jimmyxu> caleb-: 免费不一定代表能创建衍生作品 :)
<caleb-> jimmyxu: 找出版社做啥？
<caleb-> jimmyxu: 联系作者就好啦
<caleb-> jimmyxu: pdf 有写作者的
<jimmyxu> caleb-: 出版了的话版权给出版社的
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 那是国内
<caleb-> jimmyxu: 要看合约怎么签，不一定给出版社
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 作者好像免费给发放pdf了。
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 给个link
<Pwnna> ARM vs x86.
<freeflying> cairo的git tree居然超多50M了
<caleb-> jimmyxu: 刚给你的 google 第一项就是啊
<jimmyxu> caleb-: https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://simson.net/ref/ugh.pdf&pli=1 这个？
<caleb-> jimmyxu: 对
<jimmyxu> caleb-: For information on translations, contact Marc Jeffrey Mikulich, Foreign Rights Manager, at IDG Books Worldwide; FAX number: 415-358-1260.
<gebjgd> happyaron: 对了
<Had> alvin_rxg, 改成allow后 真可以了 谢谢
<gebjgd> happyaron: ubuntu是不是出了arm的源？
<gebjgd> happyaron: arm版的ubuntu？
<alvin_rxg> Had: bitte
<Pwnna> 有做底层硬件的吗？
<Pwnna> armbuntu lol
<happyaron> jimmyxu: http://www.cs.washington.edu/homes/weise/uhh-download.html
<freeflying> gebjgd: 9.04开始 ubuntu就支持arm了
<happyaron> gebjgd: ^
<gebjgd> freeflying: 刚知道
<jimmyxu> happyaron: ^^
<kylewu> 有没有在美国的phd啊
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 这个怎么联系啊。
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 传真之…或者电邮作者问问？
<hceasy> 水牛
<hceasy> 我挂了
<hceasy> 手机现在打字都是方块
<hceasy> 什么都看不到
<hceasy> 这些字都是我莫这打得
<happyaron> hceasy: can you read english?
<hceasy> <happyaron> a little
<hceasy> <happyaron> <happyaron> can you read pinyin?
<happyaron> hceasy: I guess your phone's font module is broken?
<hceasy> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<happyaron> hceasy: of course
<hceasy> wo
<knownbad> kylewu: 没，我是美国小学生。
<hceasy> yuan lai yong de shen me wo bu qing chu
<hceasy> windows mobile 6.0
<hceasy> ke yi shi yong qi ta zi ti
 * gebjgd 抽乒乓去
<hceasy> wo ba diannao shang de wqy.ttc gai cheng wqy.ttc
<hceasy> ran hou fang dao shou ji shang yong
<hceasy> jie guo bei jv le
<hceasy> dou shi fang kuai
<ofan> hceasy: 洗洗睡吧
<Gun^Rose> 。。。。
<hceasy> <ofan> dou shi fang kuai
<ny_u> 虾米
<hceasy> <ofan> please use pinyin
<ofan> hceasy: dan teng
<hceasy> <ofan> xian zai gai zen me ban
<hceasy> <ofan>  dou shi fang kuai
<ny_u> 没装拼音啊
<Pwnna> o.o
<hceasy> <ofan> ttf he ttc zi ti wen jian you shen me qv bie ?
<Gun^Rose> 打开一个终端，输入：locale
<Gun^Rose> 看看什么结果
<ofan> hceasy: wo kan bu dong ni zai shuo shen ma wo yan hua le shen me dou kan bu qing wo yao shui jiao le ni zi ji wan ba
<happyaron> hceasy: ttf a + ttf b + ... + ttf n = one ttc
<hceasy> ...
<wangww> haha
<Gun^Rose> 晕
<wangww> 我来了
<iGnome> ❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿
<iGnome> 󰀍
<hceasy> <ofan> i know what things do you talk
<Pwnna> O.o
<Pwnna> o.O
<hceasy> <happyaron> zen me ba ttf nong chu lai
<Gun^Rose> what's wrong with you?
<hceasy> <Gun^Rose> fonts
<wangww> what?
<Gun^Rose> ubuntu?
<hceasy> windows mobile 6,0
<happyaron> hceasy: fontforge
<hceasy> yong le wqy de ttc
<Gun^Rose> hceasy: 这个就不懂啦
<micross> !factoid
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<hceasy> <Gun^Rose>  please use pinyin
<zmcbb30> iGnome: 依依又在搞怪了.......
<Pwnna> 这里有人做人工智能吗？
<Gun^Rose> hceasy: hehe, zhe ke zhen shi gou nao xin de
<hceasy> <happyaron> zen me zhao dao wen quan yi de ttf wen jian ?
<hceasy> wo de shou ji zhi chi ttf
<hceasy> wo ba ttc gai cheng ttf
<hceasy> ran hou ..... fang kuai .dou shi fang kuai
<wangww> what is the topic tonight?
<Gun^Rose> che di yun le
<wangww> i'm a bit...
<wangww> 晕啊，用拼音
<Gun^Rose> zhe ge pin dao chu le shen me shi qing?
<hceasy> 一下的画都是我默大出来的
<Gun^Rose> bu neng shu ru zhong wen le ma?
<wangww> 要么全用英文
<hceasy> 恩
<wangww> 要么用中文
<wangww> 用这个汉语拼音看着很吃力
<hceasy> 不能输入中文
<wangww> 不会吧
<wangww> 还不能输中文
<hceasy> 这些都是默写的
<wangww> 奥
<hceasy> 谁能 帮帮我?
<wangww> 帮啥？
<hceasy> 最好用拼音
<Gun^Rose> hceasy: 不熟悉windows手机。。。。
<wangww> hceasy说什么？
<hceasy> 看不到 都是方块
<hceasy> 请说拼音
<wangww> 不懂
<hceasy> please use pin yin
<hceasy> help
<hceasy> windows mobile 6 bu neng yong ttc
<flh> 使用 192.168.1.133:/media/sda4 /media/nfs.sda4  nfs defaults,nolock  0       0 挂接时启动慢？
<flh> 手动mount -t nfs  也很慢，为什么/
 * Wo-TaoYan is listening to: Juwita - 2001大预言 新世纪大合辑(12位新 - Part Of A Fool - (0:43/4:21)
<lazysnake> 不跟只用qq的人說話:-D
<wangww> ??
<wangww> 都睡觉了？
<lazysnake> :-(
<Jagdwurst> lazysnake:  怎么又是夜里工作了 :)
<lazysnake> Jagdwurst: 不呢。還有一兩個小時就睡了
<lazysnake> msn聊天是加密的嗎
<lazysnake> http://bbs.news.163.com/bbs/zhongmei/192732773.html  :-D
<knownbad> pidgin+otr=加密
<knownbad> 但得双方都用。
<knownbad> 基本上只有geek才用。
<lazysnake> knownbad: 呃。
<lazysnake> knownbad: 所以，不如gtalk快
<knownbad> 基本上内建的加密都不够。
<lazysnake> knownbad: web的gtalk呢
<knownbad> 我个人怀疑美国国安局已可监听ssl.
<lazysnake> knownbad: 呃。那咋整哦
<knownbad> 防不了政府机构，得用些第三者加密。
<lazysnake> knownbad: orz，第三者。應該叫做第三方好些吧。
<knownbad> 我猜中国也可以了，CA就是国内自个给的。
<knownbad> 嗯,第三方好些。
<lazysnake> knownbad: 你說那些証書頒發嗎
<knownbad> ssl certificate.
<lazysnake> 8-)
<knownbad> CA就是权利机构。
<lazysnake> 8-)8-)
<knownbad> 噢，好像就是你说的。
<knownbad> 我中文不太好。。。呵呵
<lazysnake> knownbad: 我說的麽？
<knownbad> 証書頒發
<lazysnake> knownbad: 哦。那個我知道啊
<lazysnake> 𠀾
<hceasy> 还是安装不了系统
<hceasy> 还有人没睡吗？
<lazysnake> 8-)
<hceasy> 系统还是安装不了。
<hceasy> 愁阿
<hceasy> 都不知道是哪里的毛病
<hceasy> 谁能帮忙？
<knownbad> 没说什么问题所以没人回。
<hceasy> 哦
<hceasy> 刚才不小心睡了
<knownbad> 把问题稍微描述一下， 太长的用pastebin.
<hceasy> 有点蛋疼的问题
<hceasy> 装不了微软的系统
<hceasy> 我用全硬盘装的笨兔
<hceasy> 然后需要用微软的系统给手机刷机
<hceasy> 用还原备份文件那种方法装
<hceasy> 但开机后是微软系统异常启动的英文提示界面
<hceasy> 然后选正常启动就重启
<hceasy> 选安全启动 列表显示一点就重启
<hceasy> 可郁焖
<hceasy> mbr也重写了
<hceasy> 这个是哪里的问题？
<lazysnake> hceasy: patition table error
<hceasy> ？
<hceasy> 怎么修复？
<hceasy> 有工具盘
<lazysnake> hceasy: 那個ghost是怎麽回事
<bosskeycn> 晚上好
<hceasy> ？？
<hceasy>  系统还原工具
<bosskeycn> 啥？
<lazysnake> hceasy: 你是安裝lin之前備份還是安裝後才備份的
<hceasy> 把封装好的备份文件还原到系统后
<hceasy> 是网上下的镜像
<lazysnake> :-D老實找個不是ghost的安裝吧
<lazysnake> hceasy: 你折騰這麽久，早就安裝好了
<hceasy> 。。。。
<hceasy> 没盘
<lazysnake> hceasy: 硬盤安裝。
<hceasy> 。。。。
<hceasy> 安装win用硬盘？
<lazysnake> hceasy: orz. 在這裏還得說硬盤安裝xp。。 提取i386文件夾，進dos, 加載smartdrv.exe . 運行winnt 似乎是這樣。
<hceasy> <lazysnake> 缺少啥东西？
<lazysnake> hceasy: 網上找吧。硬盤安裝xp，一大把文章。
<hceasy> 貌似干过
<hceasy> 没网络
<lazysnake> hceasy: 你怎麽上的irc？
<hceasy> 手机
<hceasy> 用手机经常泡ｉｒｃ
<lazysnake> hceasy: 沒網絡基本是沒戲了。
<hceasy> 昨天也是这个情况
<bosskeycn> 那个。。。除了这里，还有什么比较热闹的IRC么？
<lazysnake> hceasy: 沒網絡的話，洗洗睡吧
<hceasy> 盘上找了一堆工具运行后就好了
<hceasy> 但忘记了是哪个工具干的
<hceasy> <bosskeycn> 把cn去掉
<bosskey> ：）
<hceasy> <bosskeycn> 。。。。
<hceasy> 我是说这个频道后面的ｃｎ
<bosskey> 哦，呵呵
<hceasy> <lazysnake> 分区列表重写过 mbr重写过
<hceasy> <lazysnake> 但是都不行
<lazysnake> hceasy: 呃。不懂ghost封閉導致的問題。
<hceasy> 可能是什么引导的东西挂了
<hceasy> ｇｈｏｓｔ貌似只恢复系统文件
<guanyu_> 大家都不不上班吗？
<lazysnake> hceasy: 那個鏡像以前用過麽
<hceasy> 恩
<lazysnake> 唉。不說了。洗洗睡了，不刷機不就行了。無欲則無痛苦。
<lazysnake> 各位j。
<hceasy> 那就是网上疯传的盗版光盘
<lazysnake> 各位晚安了。睏了
<hceasy> 什么电脑之家了 什么深度了 还有那谁谁美疯了
<fighterlyt> 世纪德比预测了
<hceasy> <lazysnake> 水了？
<hceasy> 电脑好了
<hceasy> 没人了？
<guanyu_> me zai
<hceasy> 电脑又好了
<guanyu_> o
<bosskey> 这里都装了ubuntu啊
<hceasy> 神经兮西的
<hceasy> 我装了，还有个arch的启动盘
<guanyu_> hehe
<bosskey> 我上网本上装了个REMIX9.10
<guanyu_> 我就在vmware里装
<hceasy> 我直接全硬盘装
<guanyu_> 不错不错
<guanyu_> ubuntu 有什么股票分析的好软件吗？
<alvin_rxg> guanyu_: http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20080927164237918/Financial.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 21 of the Best Free Linux Financial Software - Linux Links - The Linux Portal Site
<alvin_rxg> guanyu_: http://www.stocktradingsoftwarereviews.org/
<guanyu_> alvin_rxg: thank you, let me take a look
<alvin_rxg> guanyu_: google => "linux stock software" or some alike
<guanyu_> 我找了，没啥好用的所以问问看看
<syanddylf> ls
<Fivesheep|i> Yo
 * adam8157 巴萨太棒了, 睡觉去...
<test> exit
 * Ni-TaoYan is listening to: 肯尼 基 - 摒息 - Jasmine Flower - (0:38/27:54)
<dshbusiness> 有版主吗？有版主吗？有版主吗？有版主吗？有版主吗？有版主吗？有版主吗？有版主吗？有版主吗？有版主吗？有版主吗？有版主吗？有版主吗？有版主吗？
<dshbusiness> 有人在论坛发广告
<dshbusiness> 有人在论坛发广告有人在论坛发广告有人在论坛发广告有人在论坛发广告有人在论坛发广告有人在论坛发广告有人在论坛发广告有人在论坛发广告有人在论坛发广告有人在论坛发广告有人在论坛发广告有人在论坛发广告有人在论坛发广告有人在论坛发广告有人在论坛发广告
<ultimatebuster> 发现了。
<ultimatebuster> 知道了。
<ultimatebuster> 。。。
<ultimatebuster> 12点就有了。
<dshbusiness> ………………看来你不是版主……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
<dshbusiness> 算了我去上课了……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………â
#ubuntu-cn 2010-11-30
<ultimatebuster> 如何改ubuntu默认登陆的user?
<Ni-TaoYan> dshbusiness,  去死呀。
<Ni-TaoYan> 不要刷屏。
<knownbad> 妈的，比发广告的人还令人讨厌。
<Ni-TaoYan> dshbusiness,  这个人以前就很讨厌，在这里讲什么  腾讯的
<Ni-TaoYan> 没教养。
<olvi> dshbusiness: ?hi
<ultimatebuster> 就是，我刚刚准备说“如果我是版主，我已经把你T了。” 不过我去吃饭了。
<Ni-TaoYan> :)
 * Ni-TaoYan is listening to:  -  - 青檬音乐台 - (1:43/未知)
<larry2> 装了个kde4.5,可是为什么一卡一卡的呢?我还把效果什么的关掉了
<ultimatebuster> restrict driver?
<larry2> 你的意思是没有装驱动么?
<ultimatebuster> yes
<ultimatebuster> i don't have pinyin yet.
<ultimatebuster> working on it.
<larry2> no problem,I got it
<larry2> CPU is low ,it just reacts very slowly,I don't why
<Warm_HUG> roylez: 主席，喊人删帖啊
<larry2> kde4.5重启桌面上的东西为什么会变位置呢?
<ultimatebuster> 终于有拼音了。
<ultimatebuster> 没太多经验
<ultimatebuster> ^^
<larry2> 让我很迷惑啊
<ultimatebuster> 没用过。
<MrYJ> 谁用linuxdeepin的？
<ubuntu__> 妈的刚才我重启firefox ，今天没上过，但是我刚上的是webchat.freenode.net,,,firefox却加载的网址是webchat.qq.com我刚昨天上的网址，但网页是却显示的是webchat.freenode.net的默认的开始页
<ubuntu__> 害我按了几次CONNECT按钮，弹出貌似说服务器没开启
<roylez> Warm_HUG: 是吗？哪个版，我砍了他去
<wzlxx> sunpinyin必须搭载到其他输入法下使用吗？
<Warm_HUG> roylez: 一叶已经砍完了，你只有鞭尸的份了
<roylez> Warm_HUG: ....
<roylez> Warm_HUG: 叶子手这么快...
<Warm_HUG> roylez: 人家手里拿着数据库嘛
<Warm_HUG> roylez: 话说你那没数据库的blog，靠什么存储数据啊，不会都是直接写html吧？
<roylez> Warm_HUG: 写markdown，用jekyll编译成html
<ultimatebuster> 写binary. 用javascript编译成html =D
<roylez> Warm_HUG: https://github.com/roylez/roylez.github.com/tree/master/_posts/   帖子在这里
<wzlxx> 为什么sunpinyin必须搭载到其他输入法的框架上？自己为什么不开发个啊？
<roylez> 因为懒，因为别人的写得够好，因为别人的不要钱
<freeflying> roylez: 你用mutt 收gmail的pop?
<roylez> freeflying: 差不多，用imap
<roylez> freeflying: fetchmail收imap
<freeflying> roylez: mutt的imap支持太烂了
<freeflying> 不如用alpine
<roylez> freeflying: 不是mutt的imap，用fetchmail，通过imap协议收下来。fetchmail用pop收购买力
<lainme> roylez: comments那些是外部的程序么？
<roylez> freeflying: 不是mutt的imap，用fetchmail，通过imap协议收下来。fetchmail用pop收gmail连已经archive的和buzz都收，不喜欢
<roylez> lainme: 用的disqus的服务
<freeflying> roylez: 所以还是alpine好，一个程序就完成了
<roylez> freeflying: alpine的配置太复杂了，不喜欢看菜单什么的。mutt跟外部程序配合非常好
<freeflying> roylez: 建议你试试 alpine, 以后你就不用mutt了 :P
<v_v> CoJaBo: 播放器一圈尝试下来， 还是mplayer占用资源最少， 不成比例的少，就是mplayer的节目单管理不是很方便
<freeflying> roylez: alpine的配置很简单啊
<v_v> 播放器一圈尝试下来， 还是mplayer占用资源最少， 不成比例的少，就是mplayer的节目单管理不是很方便a
<freeflying> roylez: 也可以直接编辑 pinerc
<v_v> CoJaBo: - -
<roylez> freeflying: 这个可能性不大。我可以用mutt做到所有我发过邮件的人的email地址都被自动记录，下次我发的时候补全，alpine可以吗？
<freeflying> roylez: 当然可以啊
<roylez> freeflying: ....
<roylez> freeflying: 可以用maildir吗？
<freeflying> roylez: 谁用谁知道
 * Ni-TaoYan is listening to: Camay Ng - 电影原声带 - cry away(mixed) - (0:03/3:31)
<wzlxx> 现在都用的是什么输入法啊？
<freeflying> v_v: 你根本没搞清player和manager之间的区别
<roylez> freeflying: .....
<v_v> freeflying: 恩？
<roylez> freeflying: 那个，vi也是可以用的吧？
<freeflying> v_v: mplayer就是个播放器，管理功能基本没有
<freeflying> roylez: 内置的pico
<v_v> freeflying: 播放的时候， manager还要做啥事？
<freeflying> roylez: 你可以换成vim
<freeflying> roylez: alpine连ldap都直接支持了
<dshbusiness> 呦……看来我来提醒说有人在论坛发广告还有人骂我………………
<roylez> freeflying: 我的mutt也可以ldap阿，自己的脚本...
<dshbusiness> 这世道……算了……以后坚决不说了
<dshbusiness> Ni-TaoYan: 说说，你为什么骂我？？嗯？
<v_v> dshbusiness: 正确的事要用正确的方式
 * Ni-TaoYan is listening to: 老鹰乐队(Eagles) - 老鹰乐队精选辑(The Very Best Of Eagles) - The Last Resort - (1:06/7:30)
<freeflying> v_v: +1
<v_v> freeflying: )
<dshbusiness> v_v: 我的方式怎么不正确了？我恶意灌水了？？还是骂人了？
<freeflying> Ni-TaoYan: 你可以关掉你这个了，不要一直发这个
<v_v> freeflying: 请教一下manager和player
<Ni-TaoYan> 四分钟一个。
<v_v> freeflying: manager的确做的事情多， 但是我直播放一首歌的时候， 它应该没什么其他的负载阿
<freeflying> v_v: 你要想音乐管理的话，比如播放列表什么的，最好用rhythmbox这样的
<Kandu> Ni-TaoYan: 一星期一個，我還能接受  :)
<Ni-TaoYan> Kandu,  音乐剧？
<Ni-TaoYan> :D
<v_v> freeflying: hello ?
<dshbusiness> Ni-TaoYan: 还有我什么时候说过腾讯什么的？你可以去翻翻聊天记录。另外就算说了，这里既然是公共聊天室，我说什么你凭什么指责？又不是违法内容
<Ni-TaoYan> dshbusiness, 不要 @我。
<Ni-TaoYan> 这红字  挺碍眼的。
<v_v> freeflying: 比如， audacious， 播放的时候， 我只是开个extrastereo， cpu就飙升到30%以上， 而mplayer里面， 开了extrastereo， cpu仍然只有3%
<dshbusiness> Ni-TaoYan: 你骂我了，我不找你找谁？
<Ni-TaoYan> dshbusiness,  你骂一下我，然后沉默就好了。
<Ni-TaoYan> 不用@我。
 * v_v afk
<dshbusiness> Ni-TaoYan: 是你先@我的好不好，我回来就看到你的消息了，你说我没教养！对吧
 * Ni-TaoYan is away: 床前明月光...
<freeflying> dshbusiness: Ni-TaoYan 不用再吵了，打住吧
<dshbusiness> Ni-TaoYan: 另外我那貌似不算刷屏，我只不过是把一条消息多说了几遍而已，如果刷屏早就被踢了
<dshbusiness> freeflying: 好，不说了
<Kandu> dshbusiness: 快罵他，快罵他
<dshbusiness> Kandu: 没人骂他，不过我倒是觉得现在的世界真是奇妙，不管做什么事情，身后总有一堆人骂的。
<Kandu> dshbusiness: 不爽就罵回去唄，快罵他
<ofan> nnnd sohu的源里包不全..
<roylez> freeflying: http://blog.jardinmagique.info/2009/05/mail-client-from-mutt-to-alpine-and.html
<dshbusiness> 早上广告刷了一页多，我发消息也不过想引起注意而已，哼，结果冒出来两个
<Ni-TaoYan> 163昨晚出问题了
<ofan> 163现在都没好 arch的.
<Ni-TaoYan> ofan,  有吧？
<missing> 163估计不想做源了吧?
<Ni-TaoYan> 额，你是说 arch 源没好？
<Ni-TaoYan> ...
<ofan> Ni-TaoYan: 有些发行版的没好  硬件故障 - -
<Ni-TaoYan> missing, 可能，163现在有点不景气
<Ni-TaoYan> ofan,  恩，我也是。
<missing> Ni-TaoYan: 前几天我没有发现可用...不至于吧...魔兽没有大热而已
<lzj> 刚装好atk-1.32.0,pkg-config --modversion atk 却是1.26.0,怎么回事，是不是安装路径没选对，我默认安装的。
<Ni-TaoYan> missing,  光靠网易的魔兽，有点危险地额....   不过也是，要不想供源了，直接限速就行了。
<olvi> ubuntu玩魔兽噢？
<Ni-TaoYan> win3
<Ni-TaoYan> wine
<missing> Ni-TaoYan: 可以了,不过是没有arch了
<olvi> Ni-TaoYan: 163什么问题昨晚
<missing> Ni-TaoYan: 人家有通告
<missing> 很抱歉地通知大家, 因硬件故障, 部分源(archlinux, fedora, opensuse, centos, debian-cd)暂停服务, 预计恢复时间未知. 请见谅!
<olvi> Ni-TaoYan: 莫非办公大楼火
<Ni-TaoYan> 我去看看，昨晚是从 luanchpad的源更新的
<Ni-TaoYan> ubuntu 为什么没停呢？ ubuntu的用户应该是最多的
<Ni-TaoYan> olvi,  不会吧....你不要谣言~
<freeflying> roylez: http://mailman2.u.washington.edu/pipermail/alpine-info/2009-March/001922.html
<xinyu3ru> 刺猬大作战的编译 少很多支持包
<xinyu3ru> 正在一个一个的找
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 拜见疼疼
<dshbusiness> tenzu: 同拜……
 * missing 同拜~
<roylez> missing: 你是163的？
<roylez> missing: 预计恢复时间未知？？？是不是微软给钱了？
 * tenzu 拜主席拜老孔拜咪咪
<tenzu> msn又不对劲了
<roylez> tenzu: 扔了吧，gtalk最靠谱。协议这东西，就不能让一家捏着
<lkk-> gtalk 是万能的
<dshbusiness> tenzu: 邮件也不错
<ofan> bitlbee：irc msn gtalk 三手抓
<tenzu> roylez: 我老板在上面。。。
<roylez> tenzu: 黑名单他
<tenzu> roylez: 我还手贱加了他的facebook
<Pwnna> MsN
<roylez> 你非死不可了
<Pwnna> NewＭＳＮ简直就是一个．．
<Pwnna> 没事跟别人打video call..
<tenzu> roylez: 没事，再过一个月就不是我老板了
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<ofan> http://goo.gl/BrEJL
<missing> 晕倒....还掉线了...
<Pwnna> ofan: 晕死。。
<ofan> Pwnna: 很震撼吧
<cfy> ofan: 这啥.....
<Pwnna> ofan: 恩。我很想贡献一下。继续写这个。
<ofan> groovy的代码..
<Pwnna> 。。。
<Pwnna> 震撼。
<lkk-> 代码写得越长,执行效率是不是越高
<lkk-> createArray ...
<cfy> public static Object[] createArray
<cfy> 怎么都是一样的?
<baozi> hi
<pxchen> 有谁看过linux那些事之我是USB那本书？
<baozi> 我的电脑出现缺少公钥问题，按照http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=120&t=27006解决，但更新管理器中依然提示"您可能无法检查更新或下载新的更新"？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [分享] 缺少公钥问题的解决方法
<baozi> 嗯，我就是按照帖子做的。但更新管理器中依然提示"您可能无法检查更新或下载新的更新"
<baozi> 版本是10.10
<tenzu> testing
<tenzu> tenzu: testing tenzu testing
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: tset
<Kandu> wikipedia 中，不同語言有不同的帳號管理么？我發現在 zh.wikipedia.org 中能登入的帳號在 en.wikipedia.org 中不能登入
<AleiPhoenix> 有的
<lzj> orig.tar.gz这个orig是什么呀？
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 自己跟自己说话果然不行
<brian_> hello brianzhao
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 你们精神没问题吧
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 谁？
<brian_> who use lubuntu?
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: ”前一段我得了精神分裂症，不过现在我们已经好了“
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 谁说的？
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 这明明是个笑话
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 明明不是
<brian_> admin
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 明明是个小盆友的名字
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: BS
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 这个笑话都没看出来，你的智商感冒了吧
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 刚才被我老婆气糊涂了
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 哈哈，恭喜恭喜
<ofan> http://it.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/11/29/0934255&from=rss  Google.com页面或被修改
<v_v> ofan: 这。。。
<v_v> ofan: 太幽默了
<ofan> v_v: 这个更幽默 http://goo.gl/lAncZ
<alick> 这么不给力，今天还是没有讲座
<v_v> ofan: - -我看不懂。。
<ofan> v_v: 点朗读
<v_v> ofan: 强大。。
<v_v> ofan: 话说， 这gfw进步的不是一点点阿
<v_v> ofan: 如果你是针对单一网站的，这以后真假难辨了
<v_v> of
<v_v> of
<v_v> ofan: 你greasemonkey都强大
<v_v> ofan: 比greasemonkey都强大
<ofan> v_v: 恩 全球最大外挂 GFW
<olvi> Ni-TaoYan:  呵呵
<Ni-TaoYan> olvi, ?
<olvi> Ni-TaoYan: 你在网易么
<Ni-TaoYan> olvi,  没有呀....在我房间呢...
<guanyu> ....
<mao> http://code.google.com/p/ibus/issues/detail?id=1156 用ibus的朋友能帮我看看这个问题吗.昨天制作成功了的,结果不小心rm了.
<ofan> http://linux.cn/home/space-3971-do-thread-id-5800.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 《黑客》中文第三期正式版发布 - 《黑客》中文 - 非技术 - 话题 - wuanshou - Linux中国
<cfy> Linux gentoo 2.6.36-gentoo-r3 #2 SMP Tue Nov 23 20:41:06 CST 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<mao> 我还没用过2.GHZ的CPU..我的1.76...
<Pwnna> ...
<cfy> http://pastebin.ca/2006489
<Pwnna> 笔记本都是2.26ghz
<cfy> 我的notebook温度.
<Pwnna> 其实是2.53ghz
<mao> 我的1.76
<Pwnna> cfy: 挺低的。
<cfy> Pwnna: 哈哈,所以贴下XD
<Pwnna> 恩
<Pwnna> cfy: 啥配置？
<cfy> Pwnna: 你想怎么看?
<ofan> 我的57度
<cfy> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/297891/ lspci
<Pwnna> 拿出来分享
<pfdxf> 大家好，我是个新手，我想问一下，我用道是ubuntu10.10  我后面办插的是音箱，前面盘插的是耳机，为什么只有音箱有声音？我要怎么才能把耳机的声音弄出来啊
<pocoyo> pfdxf: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<cfy> 2G内存.
<ofan> fan1:       1958 RPM  风扇转速？
<cfy> Virtualization:        VT-x,我的cpu支持虚拟化,下次试试kvm
<cfy> ofan: 是的
<ofan> cfy: 这么高 没声音？
<Pwnna> 本本里从来查不出来风扇速度
<cfy> ofan: 没有.有人都有3000的吧
<Kandu> 1958 不算高吧
<ofan> 我的都看不了转速
<cfy> http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread374011.html
<^k^> ⇪ title:
<Pwnna> 目前我的温度是70C
<cfy> fan1: 3083 RPM
<Pwnna> 本本
<Pwnna> 计算Folding@Home
<cfy> Kandu: 我缺内存T_T
<Kandu> cfy: 2G 內存還不夠
<cfy> Kandu: 不够....对于gentoo
<ofan> 下面有个tp w500的 给力~~
<Kandu> cfy: 我一台只有一百多的內存還裝 x86_64 呢
<cfy> 4G才够.....
<Kandu> cfy: gentoo 好邪惡
<Pwnna> 恩。。
<Pwnna> 2G太小了。
<Pwnna> 我也是2g
<cfy> Kandu: lol
<cfy> Kandu: 我的py好像坏了.......
<Kandu> cfy: 2 3 共存？
<cfy> Kandu: 2.6 2.7 3.1....
<Pwnna> 。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 我也遇到過，執行老程式，在 /usr/bin 下把 python2 ln 到 python 就好。用好了再改回來
<Pwnna> cfy: 找到原因了。。
<cfy> Kandu: python-updater执行失败....
<ofan> 装两个2.x干吗
<Kandu> cfy: 這就不懂了。對 python 一竅不通
<cfy> Kandu: 我也不懂....
<cfy> ofan: 不知道....
<ofan> 我的是2.7和3.1
<lkk-> kk@ub1:~$ uname -a
<lkk-> Linux ub1 2.6.37-6-generic #17-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 23 09:43:00 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<cfy> 17....
<lkk-> 哈哈
<cfy> lkk-: 37?
<lkk-> Description:    Ubuntu natty (development branch)
<lkk-> Release:        11.04
<cfy> lkk-: -6-,这个6是啥?
<cfy> 哦....
<lkk-> 我在用2011年的版本
<lkk-> -6-不懂
<cfy> lkk-: 你啥时候用2012版本......
<lkk-> http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread373879.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: FCITX 4.0 正式发布！ - LinuxSir.Org
<lkk-> 2012版本不急
<cfy> .
<cfy> when not perl?
<cfy> MaskRay: 个人感觉数值计算perl不给力
<ofan> qt quick很强大~
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯，默认 float point，精度不行，不得不 use integer。bignum 效率也不行
<archl> wow
<cfy> MaskRay: 你试试octave
<archl> Scribus 1.3.9发布了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 感觉结合octave比较好,
<Yangtse> 第38期issue上面的中国地图不对
<Yangtse> 台湾没显示为中国的
<Yangtse> 西藏很明显少了一个角
<archl> 楼上想要。。。那是中华人民共和国地图？
<SceUX> 台湾是中华民国
<mofaph> Yangtse, 那是外国人写的杂志，只是翻译过来而已
<Yangtse> 还没有翻译呢
<Yangtse> 还是英文的
<mofaph> Yangtse, 怎么说呢，你不应该在 IRC 讨论这样的问题……
<mofaph> Yangtse, 或者说，你应该换一个聊天室
<Yangtse> 是介绍ubuntu中国翻译小队队长的采访事迹的时候配的插图
<Yangtse> 我来找他的
<cfy> 9.大学生应该做的事情是：（1）专业方面，成为中国前100名；（2）人文方面，读500本书。（3）英语。
<cfy> 看第一个......
<ofan> p
<Yangtse> 那个叫什么aron xu的
<archl> 中国人是最不爱国的。
<ofan> 最近人生指导的文章很多
<cfy> 唉,中国前100名....
<archl> Yangtse: Aron就是HappyAron
<cfy> Yangtse: 他不在.他老婆也不在
<archl> Yangtse: 你到底在意什么？
<Yangtse> 翻译第38期issue的时候换张中国版的中国地图。
<ofan> 直接去找出版的
<kasion> 青年导师 成功学什么的 都很扯谈 成功怎么个复制发
<ofan> 最近很多这样的文章
<Kandu> Yangtse: 中國地圖一直在變的 :)
<archl> Yangtse: 去找Fullcircle翻译组，
<Yangtse> 我这不是来这里找了吗？
<archl> 这里和Fullcircle没什么关系。
<Yangtse> 那哪里有关系啊
<archl> 自己去找。为啥我直接就找到了。。。你还在绕圈？
<Yangtse> cfy 他们做什么去了？开房？
<ofan> Yangtse: 你该直接找办杂志的
<cfy> Yangtse: 在第几页?38
<ofan> 就算告诉翻译组 他们也会找办杂志的
<cfy> Yangtse: 有难度......
<mofaph> Yangtse, 找杂志删掉那个地图吧
<Yangtse> 40
<cfy> 那个地图
<Yangtse> 不是38
<lubcat> 地图怎么了？
<Yangtse> 说错了
<cfy> 哦....
<lubcat> 分裂。。……%￥# 国土了
<cfy> 还没看到40......
<Yangtse> 还没翻译到呢
<Yangtse> 我闲着无聊翻翻，看到了
<lzj> 我的ubuntu登陆界面怎么变了?/usr/...什么图片找不到，还出来一朵黄花。
<cfy> o
<lubcat> 菊花？
<lzj> 好像是的
<cfy> 菊花.....
<lubcat> 黄的白的都有？
<cfy> 上课去........
<lzj> 不是，好像是向日葵
<lubcat> 差不多。
<Yangtse> 我不会英语
<Yangtse> 要怎样才能给他们提建议？
<Yangtse> 发邮件用汉语他能看懂吗？
<archl> Yangtse: http://www.wordtravels.com/Travelguide/Countries/China/Map
<mrmuxl> 唉！
<archl> 这就是用法，老外叫中国叫China，叫taiwan就是taiwan，否则办事是没法执行的。
<kasion> 感觉老外默认都是这般处理的
<fgdfgdfgg> 大家好
<archl> ho
<lzj> 是菊花
<fgdfgdfgg> 干嘛呢都?
<lzj> 原来没有的，怎么会变了呢？
<archl> 啥啥啥？
<Yangtse> 爱怎么叫怎么叫，不过翻译到中国的地图得根据情况变化
<lubcat> ...默认是没有登陆图标的。。不知道你怎么弄了？
<lzj> ubuntu登陆界面变了
<archl> 恩。应该用google那样的。～
<archl> 西面全是边界未定。
<Kandu> Yangtse: 西藏那邊已經少了很多了，近幾十年來。被印度實際控制的。新疆那邊也少了很大一塊 :) 你叫畫地圖的怎麼辦？
<lubcat> 啥？！
<Yangtse> 不然我去举报issue cn叛国
<lubcat> 。。。。。。
<Yangtse> reboot
<lubcat> 应该去un举报印度侵占中国领土
<Kandu> Yangtse: 你去把那些地方全都搶回來才好辦嘛。不然你向誰報告說地圖錯了
<mofaph> Yangtse, 你是不是有问题？
<mofaph> Yangtse, 叛国？
<lzj> 开机就说"不认识的image文件格式for '/usr/share/gdm/themse/Humes/bottom_bar.svg
<ofan> Yangtse:支持
<lzj> 怎么让ubuntu认识.svg图片？
<archl> Ubuntu 自带SVG支持。。
<archl> svg有很多能力。
<kasion> 很多图标都是svg格式的
<lzj> 那开机怎么说不认识的image文件格式for '/usr/share/gdm/themse/Humes/bottom_bar.svg
<lzj> 怎么做？
<lzj> 高手们
<cece> mm很多
<Kandu> lzj: 以前有人遇到這個問題，說通過升級 librsvg 解決的
<lzj> 之前开机加载的是background.png这张图片，现在加载bottom_bar.svg不知道是不是升级GTK自己就变了还是怎么回事
<lzj> 好我试试
<brianzhao1> hello
<brianzhao1> brian:hello
<brianzhao1> why my name change to brianzhao1
<brianzhao1> Monk 好像是和尚的意思
<MaskRay> ubuntu 10.04 登录桌面后，通过 ssh 强行 reboot，出现 gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256 ，但可以用 startx 仍然可以进入桌面
<lzj> Use libcroco for css parsing:   false出现这个，正常吗？
<monk> 水牛 啥时候娶了lp *_*
<lzj> 问题解决了，谢谢各位。
<MaskRay> 问题解决，是 /tmp 权限问题
<killpanda_> 有人用libreoffice + elementary theme的么?
<missing> 有啥问题?
<killpanda_> lbreoffice的滚动条显示正常么?
<Guest2685> 不能
<killpanda_> 哦...那算了 我还是不用那个主题了.
<killpanda_> 谢谢
<Guest2685> elementary的时候firefox的滚动条都不正常
<killpanda_> 恩 还是继续用默认主题吧.
<if_else> 各位兄台，emacs 启动错误提示 Debugger entered--Lisp error: (invalid-read-syntax ")")
<if_else> 错误提示详见：http://pastebin.ca/2006536
<if_else> 谢谢
<missing> iOpera: ee,你咋还用fat啊?
<iOpera> if_else:  自己去emacs房间，开房
<missing> 开电驴救救我啊,就差200mb了
<iOpera> missing: 家里机器，有一个xp
<missing> iOpera: 那也用ntfs好啊
<iOpera> 又不是这台机器。
<iOpera> 而且，应该文件都删除了。那么大
<missing> iOpera: 下了5.5g了,死活没速度了
<iOpera> 我也玩过了。
<iOpera> 谁叫你用amule的。
<iOpera> 用ml就没积分的问题。不会卡你
<missing> 我没有玩过啊...最近没有什么好玩的
<iOpera> 本来没啥好玩的
<missing> ml不好用,配置麻烦的要死
<iOpera> 我从cod4567过了一次
<iOpera> ml不要设置的啊
<missing> 厉害...我就玩了一下cod2
<if_else> iOpera: 兄台 emacs 房间是哪个，谢谢
<missing> 还是完了几关而已
<iOpera> 我准备从C＆C95开始，重温一次经典游戏
<iOpera> if_else: 自己去join
<missing> iOpera: c&c不好玩的,画面太差了,玩魔兽1 2还好过
<iOpera> 娱乐性最好的啊
<iOpera> 技巧第一
<missing> 那倒是,偶然性很高
<missing> 技巧鸡毛
<iOpera> 嘛哦
<iOpera> 摩托车去勾引别人的矿车。
<missing> 都不好指挥的,星际才是典范
<missing> 勾引鸡毛
<iOpera> 星际差很多。
<missing> 我就喜欢星际
<lkk-> 我喜欢 星际1
<iOpera> 在我面前，敢说大话
<missing> iOpera: 那估计你也喜欢红警了
<iOpera> 红警差很多
<missing> 没品味的家伙
<missing> lkk-: 星际2也不错的啊
<iOpera> 你不懂游戏的。
<missing> 你懂...
<iOpera> 又不是看画面
<iOpera> 看平衡和技巧
<missing> 兴趣的方向不一样的
<missing> c&c有鸡毛的平衡啊
<iOpera> 等你的C＆C95可以任何关都不死一个单位再说
<missing> 不说了,做工了,作弊就是了
<iOpera> 胡说
<if_else> iOpera: 兄台，/join #emacs-cn ?
<iOpera> if_else: 自己乱试试嘛。不知道有cn的没
<sunwilston> if_else: 那里好像没有人
<iOpera> 我的魔兽2，都可以不死人的
<iOpera> 最高境界
<lkk-> 魔兽2 传一个给我吧,用 scp
<iOpera> 没
<iOpera> 多少年前的事情了
<lkk-> 哦
<sunwilston> lkk-: scp是什么？
<iOpera> 用双绞线打仗的时代哦
<lkk-> sunwilston: 是cp的增强版本,可以跨IP复制
<lkk-> sunwilston: 要开 ssh的
<sunwilston> lkk-: ubuntu下可以用吗？
<lkk-> sunwilston: 可以
<sunwilston> lkk-: 软件名称就是scp?
<lkk-> sunwilston: 名称是 opensshd
<lkk-> sunwilston: 要建个普通用户,没有权限的才行,不然不安全
<if_else> sunwilston: 好像很久以前去过，是没什么人
<sunwilston> if_else: ubuntu下好像没有opensshd这个包啊
<iOpera> missing: 古墓234567
<lainme> sunwilston: openssh-server, openssh-client，client默然是安装的
<ofan> server和client不是一起的么
<sunwilston> lainme: 谢谢
<Danny_CN> 有人吗？
<pocoyo> Danny_CN: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<Danny_CN> 我怎么看不到人名单了
<SceUX> 什么方式登录的？
<xiaohuhu> cedega怎么不能启动游戏？？？
<Danny_CN> 就是正常登录，刚才还有呢
<Danny_CN> 需要设置成什么方式登录？
<iOpera> irssi吧。就第一屏才有nick列表吧
<sunwilston> 我可以看到用户列表
<Danny_CN> 我关了程序，再登录看看吧
<iOpera> 和客户端才有关
<sunwilston> 我是在emacs下
<SceUX> ChatZilla正常
<iOpera> 嘛叫正常。
<iOpera> 你的软件，自己维护了一个列表，有这功能而已。
<Danny_CN> 我晕，还是没有，名字列表那一侧成灰色的了
<Danny_CN> 什么都看不到
<iOpera> 啥软件
<SceUX> 那你登录webchat.freenode.net看看
<Danny_CN> MIRC
<iOpera> 你win下吗
<Danny_CN> 恩
<Danny_CN> W7
<SceUX> 用网页
<iOpera> 那可以用web的
<iOpera> 或者opera
<SceUX> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<xiaohuhu> cedega怎么不能启动游戏？？？
<SceUX> cedega是什么
<xiaohuhu> 就是winex的后世吧
<palomino|working> cedega貌似还没wine好使了
<iOpera> 分支
<iOpera> cedega好些的。只是要收费了
<iOpera> 5版本前的，不收费
<palomino|working> 感觉从6开始就不如wine了
<iOpera> 收费。。。收死自己了。
<palomino|working> 我曾经用cedega模拟某游戏不行，wine正常
<xiaohuhu> 更不启动不了
<iOpera> 看是那种游戏。 palomino|working
<palomino|working> dx9的 , iOpera
<palomino|working> 可能是farcry , iOpera
<palomino|working> 我记不清了 , iOpera
<SceUX> 玩游戏向来去网吧，人多热闹
<iOpera> 那没道理额
<palomino|working> 要么就是halflife2 , iOpera
<palomino|working> 反正老早以前了。。
<xiaohuhu> 可是在wine下玩，进去了却玩不了..
<xiaohuhu> CS
<iOpera> dx9。是不是。哦。很早前。那是可能了。我说呢
<iOpera> dx9之前支持不佛的
<xiaohuhu> 而且卡卡的..
<iOpera> xiaohuhu: 这和游戏本身机制有关。现在的wine，兼容性更好些
<iOpera> cedega以前注重3D
<iOpera> 开始发展越来越慢
<iOpera> 可是
<roylez> iOpera: .
<iOpera> roylez:  打仗不
<roylez> palomino|working: 怕了米咯
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<roylez> iOpera: 上班呢
<roylez> iOpera: 不能跟您比
<Gun^Rose> 打仗？
<Gun^Rose> @@~
<iOpera> 上班？nnnd 美帝都打过来了。你还上班
<roylez> iOpera: 晚上敢跟我三国杀单挑不？
<iOpera> 那QQ游戏？不沾边
<iOpera> 赶紧去灭了日韩
<roylez> iOpera: 笨，盛大的
<iOpera> 额。那有不沾边
<roylez> iOpera: 不敢就说不敢嘛...
<iOpera> 不和任何金钱味道的服务商沾边
<roylez> iOpera: ....您好像就是阿
<SceUX> Q版“ 三国杀是什么游戏
<iOpera> 散发着金钱铜臭的。比如 palomino|working
<iOpera> 破马也开发过java游戏？似乎是
<iOpera> 或者是自己吹过
<palomino|working> .......
<hata> 发臭的是人,不是金钱
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 palomino|working
<iOpera> 嗯。破马，有人说你臭
 * palomino|working 站在ee脸上寻觅
<iOpera> 我还只说是钱臭
<iOpera> 你找 hata
<palomino|working> 站得高才能看得远阿 , iOpera
<iOpera> 先看你的脚，是不是三寸的
<palomino|working> 没事儿，ee脸够大。。
<palomino|working> 姚明都站的开
<iOpera> 有牵扯到金莲了。离不开金。
<SceUX> palomino|working 马化腾
<SceUX> ？
<palomino|working> 马总才不来泡irc哪...
<SceUX> 那是什么人？
<palomino|working> 地球人
<roylez> palomino|working: http://cnbeta.com/articles/128344.htm
<SceUX> 切
<iOpera> roylez: http://imagebin.org/125405
<hata> 团购吧
<xiaohuhu> 哈，cedega怎么卸载？？
<lazysnake> 在bash中，变量可以存储流吗
<lazysnake> 或者说，我这个脚本有哪些要改进的地方？ http://code.bulix.org/aqvw0d-78876
<tenzu> 神这品味。。。
<tenzu> 净看些graphis的
<iOpera> 我的脚本在看。把gra的都下载一次。疼主有好的，给点。
<song> 你们装词典
<song> 是装啥子词典阿
<lazysnake> O:-)
<song> 星际译王 没有词库阿
<iOpera> 词库，去官网下
<song> 官网？
<song> 官网啥子都没有，
<song> 一搜索就出错
<tenzu> 官网论坛里可能还有
<iOpera> tenzu: 给点啥好看的来
<tenzu> iOpera: 步兵的？
<song> 这个好看
<song> http://www.caoporn.com/
<iOpera> 不理解步兵
<tenzu> iOpera: 步兵，无码啊
<tenzu> iOpera: 你用脚本下graphis?
<iOpera> 额。你发明的这词？
<tenzu> io
<tenzu> iOpera: 是你太土了，别人都知道
<iOpera> 但凡下载，都是脚本
<roylez> iOpera: 死jr，你谋杀阿
<iOpera> 。 roylez 你知道步兵不
<iOpera> 咋
<roylez> iOpera: 你就是
<tenzu> iOpera: 赶紧写个艹榴新品自动下载脚本
<iOpera> palomino|working: 你知道步兵不
<roylez> iOpera: 我上班呢，哪里能看你发的那种
<iOpera> 那啥网页，不知道。钻洞的都不知道
<iOpera> roylez: 那图？
<iOpera> 当时看没关系啊。你偏要等老板过来了，你才看？
<roylez> iOpera: .
<roylez> iOpera: 好在老板没来...
<iOpera> 额。那不就没关系嘛
<roylez> iOpera: ... 天知道我背后有没有摄像头...
<iOpera> 那我的确不知道。没考虑过这种情况
<iOpera> 那先问下，你们厕所有摄像头没。
<roylez> iOpera: 哪里像你上班，还带秘书揉脚的
<roylez> iOpera: 不知道，我去检查下阿
<iOpera> 没秘书哦
<roylez> 那有小秘
<iOpera> webcache.googleusercontent.com
<jyfl987> what
<jyfl987> 这里也有还要多人阿 happyaron
<jyfl987> lerosua: 你在什么频道里
<lerosua> jyfl987: 不就在这里
<jyfl987> lerosua: 你是连哪个服务器的？
<lerosua> freenode啊
<jyfl987> lerosua: 你看 我没怀疑错 我连的是 irc.ubuntu.com的
<lerosua> jyfl987: so ?
<jyfl987> 我这freenode封了 想不到 这个可以 哈哈
<jyfl987> lerosua: 所以我不用去翻墙了
<lerosua> jyfl987: 昨天不见你的。
<jyfl987> lerosua: 就是因为这个破问题阿 我用隧道都不能连上 freenode  nnd
<lkk-> jyfl987: 你在什么单位啊, 工作时间不能上网页 ?
<jyfl987> lkk-: 我在家
<jyfl987> 公司网络倒是可以上freenode
<lkk-> jyfl987: 那在公司里装个 openssh-server
<jyfl987> 我这个宽带提供商总是给我的ip是在南方 很奇怪
<jyfl987> lkk-: 那个可以 只是懒得整
<jyfl987> lkk-: lerosua  今天是都不说话 还是我这边没有同步到信息？
<lkk-> jyfl987: 他说了
<lkk-> jyfl987: 刚说
<lkk-> 16时28秒  lerosua jyfl987: 昨天不见你的。
<jyfl987> lkk-: 不是 我这里看到聊天室没有什么人说话
<lkk-> jyfl987: 确实没什么话
<jyfl987> lkk-: 我想问下究竟是大家真的不说话 还是我这边没同步许多消息
<lkk-> > gg
<halida> 路过...
<^k^> lkk-, ⿻ 本频道#ubuntu-cn当前log地址是 : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2010/11/30/%23ubuntu-cn.html 有需要请浏览 , . 16:04:16
<jyfl987> lkk-: 嘿嘿 昨天 google 被劫持好玩把
<jyfl987> ofan: 你怎么也不说话了
<jyfl987> lerosua: 我作到 the finally adjusting of toolchains了 额
<happyaron> jyfl987: 功夫升级了。
<jyfl987> happyaron: 什么？
<happyaron> jyfl987: 网页篡改。
<jyfl987> happyaron: 这算什么升级 就过滤包而已
<Kandu> 應該是很傻的過濾吧
<jyfl987> 不如那个偷密码的idea好 这个太垃圾了
<Kandu> 經常遇到，下載一個普通文件，下載到一半，死活不能繼續。用代理繼續下幾 KB 就能繼續了
<lerosua> jyfl987: 加油啊
<jyfl987> lerosua: 恩 这英文也不难 早知道 我就用 6.7了
<lkk-> Kandu: 因为那几个字节,正好是关键字,比如 温 习 之类的
<jyfl987> Kandu: 以前还有过图片内容里的raw data刚好是 f / l / g 这三个字母组合 结果被reset
<jyfl987> 有人专门分析过  呵呵
<Kandu> 嗯，我下的一般都是普通程序源碼包。這樣的情況都出現十多次了
<happyaron> jyfl987: 这仨字母咋了？
<happyaron> jyfl987: 呃，我明白了。。。
<finsky> 制作启动U盘,修改是哪 一部分呢? MBR吗?
<jyfl987> happyaron: 小孩子果然是没有敏感性
<happyaron> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> happyaron: 再考考你 google 前几天的logo 为何一点就 reset?
<happyaron> jyfl987: 没遇见这事。
<lazysnake> jyfl987: 李。
<happyaron> jyfl987: 我都是从firefox搜索栏出发
<jyfl987> lazysnake: 回答正确
<jyfl987> happyaron: 我也一样 要搜索一个东西 用 vimperator 直接打开那个关键字 自动google搜索
<jyfl987> 所以 igoogle这种东西 从来不用 额
<lazysnake> :-Dgoogle.com.tw is good.
<Rothsdad> Siempre Me Quedará
<jyfl987> 额 是为了方便 tw同胞么
<jyfl987> lubuntu 1010 rmx 谁转过了？
<jyfl987> 我下了个iso 没有刻盘工具 想硬盘装 失败 额
<lkk-> jyfl987: 桌面版本?
<Rothsdad> syslinux + dd
<jyfl987> lkk-: 恩 那当然
<lkk-> http://sevk.javaeye.com/admin/blogs/740256
<^k^> ⇪ title: XP,2003 iso直接安装ubuntu-桌面版 10.10 (硬盘安装) - kk - JavaEye技术网站
<jyfl987> lkk-: 我是 lubuntu
<jyfl987> lkk-: 你这方法不行 我试过
<lkk-> 哦
<jyfl987> 唯一靠谱的是 grub for dos 的map  但是我运气不好 那个iso没有被存放为连续文件 额
<AleiPhoenix> http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/22367/are-you-proud-to-be-a-programmer
<AleiPhoenix> 这个太逗了……
<lazysnake> 我在想为什么ubuntu不用arch那样的方法 dd 到u盘。。。
<jyfl987> 我看他现在就是带个 squashfs 的文件镜像阿 理论上应该随便你怎么装
<jyfl987> puppy就是这样
<ofan> 用grub2 直接加载iso
<jyfl987> 官方应该改进 initrd
<jyfl987> 安装的时候给kernel加个参数 指定 filesystem.squashfs的位置就行了
<TanLizxxx> Transmission停用一段时间后，现在用不起了啊，下载东西一个都连不上。上次也出现过这种情况，弄了好久都得不到解决，后来只好重装系统了。
<TanLizxxx> 这次又出现这种情况了，还是没法解决呀。
<tcsky> 我上次用快车下了几个小时的电影，重启后任务消失了
<tcsky> 文件也美丽
<tcsky> 没了
<tcsky> 哭
<ofan> 快车不给力
<jyfl987> 大概临时文件真的放在了 /tmp下 额
<tcsky> 看了的 也没了
<ofan> nnd 最近这网络  我都axel -n 100的下
<jyfl987> 真变态阿
<jyfl987> 不过线程多了 切换也有开销阿
<lkk-> 买台新电脑
<ofan> 夸张了点.. 不过也有30多
<lkk-> 2000元左右的, 速度不错
<jyfl987> lkk-: 你去配个给我看看 就2k配个主机 上京东
<tcsky> 网上不是有什么准主机卖吗，基本1500左右 加上老机的显示器，人品好的话基本没问题呀
<jyfl987> 准系统么 许多东西没配的
<lkk-> jyfl987: CPU E6300 , 2G 内存, 320G 硬盘
<tcsky> 只有主机了
<TanLizxxx> 所有的种子都返回 "Peer list request time out x minutes ago;will retry asking for more peers in x minutes.rs in x minutes"
<tcsky> 够用就好
<jyfl987> lkk-: 主板都没？？
<TanLizxxx> ago;will retry asking for more peers in x minutes.Got a scrape error 'tracker did not respond' x minutes ago.Asking for more peers in x minutes"
<jyfl987> 台式2G小了
<tcsky> 老机子能拆的全拆下啦
<lkk-> jyfl987: 只要CPU, 主板, 内存, 机箱,硬盘, 其它都不要, 当ssh-server 用
<ofan> 呢不如搞个二手的
<tcsky> 额  准系统稳定性是不是不太满意ya
<jyfl987> lkk-: 当 ssh-server要这么好硬件作啥？ 花个300买个二手主机就可以了
<lkk-> jyfl987: 二手的硬盘小, CPU 慢
<tcsky> 自己折腾折腾还行 日常用也没关系
<jyfl987> lkk-: 要那么大硬盘干吗？
<lkk-> 500G 全新也才 400 元
<ofan> 硬盘也没啥必要，俩u盘的了
<jyfl987> cpu可以 p4了 也差不多了
<lkk-> jyfl987: 那你是没用过新的
<tcsky> 硬盘现在便宜哟 大了也差不多价
<jyfl987> lkk-: 就作ssh server没必要阿
<jyfl987> 又不是开发及
<ofan>  http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=xx-hacker
<ofan> hacker专用google...
<jyfl987> s/及/机/g
<jyfl987> ofan: 这个该不会是你们组织钓鱼用的把
<tcsky> google 这种界面超多的
<v_v> ofan: 我怎么看着象所谓火星文那
<ofan> jyfl987: 难说.. 昨天有新闻说google主页被篡改了
<tcsky> google hacker里超多介绍了
<jyfl987> google还有个 克林贡语版本
<tcsky> 搜下应该能看到好多好多的
<Rothsdad> jyfl987: the big bang theory
<jyfl987> Rothsdad: 额 停播
<finsky> hdd,zip,fdd是針對(0,0,0)扇區的修改嗎
<v_v> finsky: 啥意思？
<finsky> v_v u盤的啟動方式
<v_v> finsky: 或许你想说的是mbr
<finsky> v_v 恩,也對,主引導扇區裏主要的也就是MBR.不過MBR好像沒啟動方式這個說法.
<Kandu> finsky: 為了兼容老 os 而設置的。你選擇 hdd ，它就加載扇區時，傳遞 80H fdd 則是 00H 然後 grub 或者老 os 就根據這個來操作 u 盤。 關於 zip 我不了解
<Kandu> finsky: 你選擇 hdd 就沒問題了。一般我們在寫 grub 配置文件時都寫 hdX 的。
<finsky> Kandu 啟動方式是寫進芯片裏的嗎
<Kandu> finsky: 選好方式後 bios 還得配置自己。比如你選 hdd 了，傳參數 80H 給 bios 中斷調用則處理 u盤而不是其他盤。 fdd 也是如此
<Kandu> finsky: bios 管
<finsky> Kandu bios怎麽確定是HDD,還是FDD呢?
<Kandu> finsky: 它根據你給它的命令
<Kandu> finsky: 是你確定，而不是 bios 確定。
<finsky> Kandu 制作啟動盤的時候可以選擇HDD,FDD,ZIP,這個內容是寫在哪裏呢
<Kandu> finsky: 沒地方寫
<finsky> Kandu 那也沒選擇的必要了- -!!
<Kandu> finsky: 嗯
<Kandu> finsky: 選 hdd 吧
<Kandu> finsky: 如果有得選
<Kandu> finsky: 製作工具會根據你給的參數做一些分區動作。如果 fdd 則不分區
<finsky> Kandu 我電腦只能引導zip的引導方式,制作成hdd的自檢後就會假死在那
<Kandu> finsky: 我不懂 zip 是啥東西
<finsky> Kandu 擴展的FDD
<Kandu> finsky: 不懂
<jyfl987> Kandu: 压缩盘 比fdd大不少
<Kandu> jyfl987: 沒接觸過這個，其他兩個都寫過程序，知道點
<finsky> Kandu 啟動方式還可以制作成USB-CDROM,不明白這類東西寫在哪讓bios識別
<Kandu> finsky: 目前了解的僅是 hdd 和 fdd 。光盤的格式我還沒學
<jyfl987> Kandu: 绝技了 不需要知道
<Kandu> jyfl987: 呵，到時候再學吧。光盤還是要支持的
<finsky> 網上只提供了它們的表面上區別,找不到根本的區別在哪
<Gann> libreoffice有这么多deb包，要安装哪一个？  http://download.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/testing/3.3.0-beta3/deb/x86/
<rikulu> Gann: 	LibO_3.3.0_Linux_x86_install-deb_en-US.tar.gz
<rikulu> Gann: LibO_3.3.0_Linux_x86_langpack-deb_zh-CN.tar.gz
<Gann> rikulu: 就这两个就行了吗
<Gann> rikulu: 是只要这两个就够了吗
<ofan> libreoffic多大
<ofan> 是不是还是java的？
<Gann> 是java的
<Gann> ofan: http://download.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/testing/3.3.0-beta3/deb/x86/
<ofan> 不要
<rikulu> Gann: 是的，不过解压出来有很多 deb 包
<rikulu> Gann: 安装方法见这里 http://wowubuntu.com/libreoffice-beta3.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: » Libre Office 3.3 Beta 3 发布 Wow! Ubuntu / Ubuntu 及 Linux 新闻、技巧、软件及游戏！
<Gann> rikulu: 谢谢
<bespecial> command argument 怎么翻译
<ofan> 命令参数
<bespecial> 谢谢 ，豁然开朗
<jyfl987> java的不用 额
<jyfl987> 难道没有c的解析库去支持那些文档格式么
<jyfl987> 为何非要用java cpp
<Gann> rikulu: 那今后如果官方源里引入了这个软件，升级会不会很困难？
<rikulu> Gann: 不会，最多删掉重装官方的。
<larryr> kde4.5的无线怎么配啊,为什么我总是找不到ip呢?
<SceUX> 用Mandriva one
<SceUX> 比Ubuntu容易
<olvi> SceUX: oh
<SceUX> 想当初我是用Ubuntu在VM里看H站点的
<wzssyqa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=307320  求助
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<olvi> ^k^: 机器人
<cfy> wzssyqa: .什么破系统........
<wzssyqa> cfy: 。。。
<cfy> wzssyqa: win不适合你....找你们寝室的高手解决阿...
<wzssyqa> cfy: 他们的win水平还不如我。。。
<ofan> tracert
<SceUX> 这个Ubuntu在中国大陆有多流行？
<olvi> 下了，同学们
<olvi> SceUX: 基本没看到人用
<tenzu> windows是个神奇的东西
<SceUX> 但是有很多关于Ubuntu的站点
<ofan> wzssyqa: 自动分配ip？
<wzssyqa> ofan: 是的
<ofan> wzssyqa: 是不是路由器把你的ip屏蔽了
<wzssyqa> ofan: 检查了啊，没有任何限制，仅有的限制是，无线的mac地址限制
<ofan> wzssyqa: 能ping其他主机不？
<wzssyqa> ofan: 我的包括在里边了，我检查了，win下我没有更改mac地址。和ubuntu上的mac地址一样
<wzssyqa> ofan: 还没有试
<cfy> wzssyqa: 你的路由可以上网?
<cfy> 不使校园网?
<wzssyqa> cfy: 啥叫路由可以上网？
<ofan> wzssyqa: 登录路由用所有浏览器都试过？
<wzssyqa> ofan: 3个浏览器同样症状
<wzssyqa> ofan: chrome7，ff4，ie9
<cfy> wzssyqa: 你们宿舍的网不错,
<wzssyqa> cfy: 那是，8m呢
<cfy> wzssyqa: T_T
<wzssyqa> cfy: ？
<ofan> wzssyqa: tracert 以下
<cfy> wzssyqa: h3c......2Mbps....
<wzssyqa> ofan: cfy 好，我重启去，然后手机挂着
<jyfl987> google出云输入法了
<cfy> 太煎熬了......买个东西要星期天到...........
<edison0354> http://www.britepic.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: BritePic Wallpapers | Linux Wallpapers - BritePic
<edison0354> 无比给力的网站
<iVIM2> 这里有谁自己编译过内核？
<iVIM2> 谁自己配置内核参数并且成功编译内核？
<cfy> genkernel的路过
<ofan> cfy: http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/edhkj/lisp_interpreter_in_90_lines_of_c
<jackyear> 问下大家，openbox和fluxbox那个对新手来说更好配置，更容易上手呢？:-D
<Rothsdad> lfs
<shvntr> fluxbox好啊
<Rothsdad> openbox
<iVIM2> Rothsdad: 你内核参数仔细配置吗？你是否用无线网络
<cfy> ofan: o?
<jackyear> 我是新手，所有想问问那个配置起来容易上手，从简单的开始，要不会失去信心的
<ofan> cfy: 90行代码写的lisp解释器
<Rothsdad> iVIM2: 我不用无线，以前很早帮人整过bcm4312的一块卡
<cfy> ofan: 哇噻,sbcl已经再自编译了
<cfy> 在
<cfy> ofan: 代码在哪里?网站没发现
<ofan> cfy: 点楼主的标题
<ofan> cfy: 不过是blogspot的 需要翻墙
<cfy> ofan: 我这里点不开....
<cfy> - -!
<shvntr> jackyear: 有详细的文档呢 http://www.gentoo.org/doc/zh_cn/fluxbox-config.xml
<^k^> ⇪ title: Gentoo Linux文档 -- Fluxbox配置指南
<gebjgd> shvntr: fluxbox的taskbar不够给力
<ofan> cfy: https://gist.github.com/721464
<shvntr> 试过之后才知道适合不适合自己要的说。
<gebjgd> shvntr: 早就用过了
<gebjgd> shvntr: 转移到openbox + tint2了
<jackyear> shvntr: 我知道这两个桌面都需要配置，但是如果配置很麻烦的话，对我这样的新手是个打击， 所以想从简单的入手，这样有了信心才能搞更高级的，在这中前提下fluxbox是比较合适的么？
<cfy> ofan: 犀利,不过我不会C++...
<ofan> 配置没又简单的
<gebjgd> jackyear: archbang
<gebjgd> jackyear: 直接就是openbox+tint2了
<ofan> cfy: 确实犀利..
<shvntr> jackyear: 我想是适合的，fluxbox本来就很省心的说
<gebjgd> jackyear: 适合新手小白
<Gann> 老是掉线哦
<Rothsdad> 推荐archbang
<jackyear> 谢谢大家了，我觉得我有必要吧两个都装上，感受以下，大家都各执己见，也就是他们各有优势，找一个合适自己的
<Rothsdad> jackyear: 恩，尝试才能找到自己的所爱
<jackyear> 恩，先去折腾了
<jyfl987> http://luo.bo/3099/  看这个 好强大
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 偶像阿
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 我想这周去找下那个看看 他说在大钟寺附近
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 他们的成功你可以借鉴
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 为什么archbang. 和arch有何区别
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 借鉴杀？
<iVIM2> happyaron: Debian有没有全局编译参数
<ofan> nb
<gebjgd> lazysnake: archbang是已经定制好的arch
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 给新手和小白或者懒人用的
<Rothsdad> jyfl987: 很有创意啊，大钟寺我只去过一次
<Gann> gebjgd: 可以把ubuntu的配置文件搞到arch里去吗
<kylewu> LXDE挺好的，对新手挺合适
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 他们用的是 x10协议的电器 很贵的  还有投影仪贵 还有通风问题没讲 还有风力发电机不靠谱
<jyfl987> Rothsdad: 呵呵 周末过来一起去围观不？
<gebjgd> Gann: ???不了解ubuntu的配制。arch有自己的配制。看wiki
<ofan> 用qt开发控制界面~
<Gann> gebjgd: 跟debian相似吗
<gebjgd> Gann: 你用过debian？
<jyfl987> 界面而已
<Gann> gebjgd: 我用过debian
<gebjgd> Gann: 那就没有问题了
<gebjgd> Gann: 都是自定制发行版
<Gann> gebjgd: 后来改到ubuntu下的
<Rothsdad> jyfl987: 额，我考研的课业太重了，明年2月份以后我就轻松了
<Gann> gebjgd: debian我是用过阿，用过一年呢
<gebjgd> Gann: 那你算是明珠暗投了
<Gann> gebjgd: 怎么个定制发行版本？
<sicklepriest> 请问打包和压缩有什么区别？
<jyfl987> Rothsdad: 额 那年后有好玩的喊你过来围观
<Gann> gebjgd: 我现在也觉得后悔
<gebjgd> Gann: 你不是用debian的么
<Gann> gebjgd: debian是很好的
<Rothsdad> jyfl987: 恩，没问题
<sicklepriest> 请问打包和压缩有什么区别？
<iVIM2> Gann: 你从Debian到Ubuntu?
<gebjgd> Gann: 还问我什么是定制发行版
<Gann> iVIM2: 是的
<Gann> gebjgd: 我以前用debian是从基本系统开始安装的
<iVIM2> sicklepriest: 打包是把多个文件打包起来，压缩是压缩数据，和多个文件无关
<gebjgd> Gann: arch一样
<Gann> gebjgd: 然后自己编辑源地址
<iVIM2> Gann: 什么基本系统
<iVIM2> Gann: base?
<Gann> iVIM2: 就是一个base
<Gann> iVIM2: 对
<iVIM2> Gann: Debian的base多少大，我以前没注意
 * Rothsdad 吃饭去咯
<iVIM2> Gann: 我现在就是Debian
<sicklepriest> 3x
<Gann> iVIM2: 好像百来兆的几十兆的样子
<iVIM2> Gann: 这么小？不会吧
<Gann> arch用什么包？
<Gann> iVIM2: 基本系统只有那么大
<gebjgd> Gann: 自己的包
<iVIM2> Gann: ArchLinux的Base都有400M
<Gann> gebjgd: 需要到处找吗
<Gann> iVIM2: 还是debian好阿
<iVIM2> Gann: 我估计你搞错了
<Gann> iVIM2: 绝对没有搞错
<gebjgd> Gann: 不需要
<gebjgd> Gann: 源里有
<Gann> 以前的debian只有100来兆
<Gann> gebjgd: arch也是用源阿？
<gebjgd> Gann: 是阿
<gebjgd> Gann: 但是不像debian那么复杂
<gebjgd> Gann: 简单的很
<Gann> gebjgd: 那和debian相比有什么好处？
<gebjgd> Gann: 好处多了
<Gann> 说
<Kandu> Gann: 好處壞處一樣多
<gebjgd> Gann: 简单。牛逼。方便。快速
<Gann> gebjgd: 为何快速呢
<Gann> gebjgd: 又不是用源编译
<gebjgd> Gann: 精简
<hata> 牛b是什么好处
<gebjgd> Gann: 你可以用源编译
<ofan> gebjgd: 牛逼不就包括其他了..
<gebjgd> hata: 就是可以装13
<Gann> gebjgd: debian也可以用源编译阿
<iVIM2> Gann: 你base是编译的？
<gebjgd> Gann: 源比debian的testing快
<gebjgd> Gann: 你敢用sid么？
<Gann> iVIM2: 不是，先装好base系统，然后apt-get 安装全部系统阿，呵呵
<Gann> gebjgd: 我想来都是用sid的阿
<iVIM2> Gann: 你不用aptitude?
<Gann> gebjgd: 不用最新的，我会郁闷死
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 好像Debian sid都没arch新
<asus> 请问gnome上有哪些好用的wordpress编辑器的
<Gann> iVIM2: aptitude也用过，没感觉跟apt-get有何区别阿
<gebjgd> Gann: 那你继续用debian吧
<gebjgd> iVIM2: debian sid比arch新
<happyaron> iVIM2: 有吧。
<iVIM2> gebjgd: arch testing
<Gann> 有没有专门编译源的系统阿
<gebjgd> iVIM2: testing很老
<gebjgd> iVIM2: intel显卡驱动都慢
<Gann> 有没有直接用源代码的系统阿
 * Warm_HUG 拜见大家
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 反正上次我搞了一个软件Sid很久
<gebjgd> Gann: gentoo
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 也许我以偏概全
<gebjgd> Gann: lfs
<Gann> iVIM2: 我还用过华镭呢
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 什么软件？
<Gann> gebjgd: lfs是发行版本？
<gebjgd> Gann: google去
<gebjgd> Gann: 看来你的时间还是充裕。而且你也不是码工
<gebjgd> Gann: 码工爱编译系的不多
<ofan> 额
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 后来没用过忘了
<ofan> 有道理
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 不过arch的kernel好像老
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 有新的。。。
<gebjgd> iVIM2: aur里面
<jyfl987> 额 我就在作lfs
<jyfl987> 机器已经三天没关了
<lazysnake> jyfl987: 我最多的时候是8天没关
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 法律系的学生就是给力
<jyfl987> lazysnake: 你连 blfs也作了？ 还是你用的p3
<ofan> 编译pyside中 风扇呼呼叫~~
<iVIM2> gebjgd: Debian Sid是什么内核的
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 你现在住的地方 是单位提供么 还是自己租/买/造?
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 额不知道。你要问用debian sid了
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 自己租的
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 我又没在北京
<jyfl987> debian sid 是那个 微内核的？
<iVIM2> Gann: Debian Sid是什么内核的
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 德国也高福利阿
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 当然是Linux内核
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 300欧呢
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 那个 微内核版本的呢？
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 有补贴把
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 没有
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 自己掏腰包
<iVIM2> jyfl987: GNU Hurd?
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 对阿
<gebjgd> iVIM2: debian有3个内核的
<gebjgd> iVIM2: bsd linux hurd
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 这个太狠毒了 告他纳粹倾向
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 这点是比较强大
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 流血生
<jyfl987> gnu hurd 也是跳票天王阿 跟 毁灭公爵有得一拼
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 汗，我刚才搜索Sid的核，只有2.6.32
<iVIM2> jyfl987: Debian Hurd
<jyfl987> debian又不是gnu工程的
<lazysnake> jyfl987: 你连 blfs也作了？ 还是你用的p3 ？ 什么意思
<jyfl987> lazysnake: 你不是说开了8天么 难道不是作lfs?
<jyfl987> 我是笔记本阿  lfs livecd 所以懒得关机了
<lazysnake> jyfl987: 呃。可以关机的啊
<jyfl987> 台式机的话 我公司里的开发机一直开机的 呵呵
<cfy>  18:49:02 up 8 days, 54 min, load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<cfy> 我的路由.....
<jyfl987> lazysnake: 恢复麻烦呗懒得弄
<lazysnake> 8-)
<jyfl987> 我公司那机器 大概有个把月开着了
<cfy> #C是啥?
<edison0354> ……
<jyfl987> 不知道 只知道 c#
<edison0354> cfy: 好诡异的东西……
<cfy> #C(5 -3)
<cfy> edison0354: jyfl987 lisp的复数表示法...
<cfy> http://www.cs.cmu.edu/Groups/AI/html/cltl/clm/node20.html
<edison0354> cfy: 表示不懂……
<jyfl987> cfy: 好无聊
<cfy> jyfl987: 呵呵.
<cfy> edison0354: 表示对lisp感觉不错.....
<edison0354> cfy: 刚刚更新chromium，然后悲剧的无限crash了
<cfy> - -!
<happyaron> edison0354: 要看buildbot
<ofan> py 1+2j
<cfy> edison0354: opera好了.....
<cfy> perl还要use Math::Complex
<edison0354> happyaron: 啥东西？求扫盲
<ilinux> 请教一个问题，如果我把suse安装在移动硬盘上，安装时把GRUB安装在移动硬盘上，以后，如果开机时，不插移动硬盘时，会影响笔记本的硬盘上安装的系统吗？
<ilinux> 谢谢
<ilinux> 请教一个问题，如果我把suse安装在移动硬盘上，安装时把GRUB安装在移动硬盘上，以后，如果开机时，不插移动硬盘时，会影响笔记本的硬盘上安装的系统吗？
<happyaron> edison0354: http://build.chromium.org
<jyfl987> 其实可以 云gentoo
<ilinux> jyfl987, ???
<jyfl987> 每个人装个daemon 收集机器的硬件信息 并在更改的时候发给服务器
<jyfl987> 然后以后 要装软件都让 服务器那边根据你的配置编译以后把2进制文件推给你
<ofan> ilinux: 不会
<ilinux> ofan, 好的，谢谢
<ilinux> 那我放心地安装了
<ofan> ilinux: mbr写到移动硬盘上就行
<edison0354> Add an about:flags entry for disabling hyperlink auditing.
<edison0354> 这干啥的？
<ilinux> ofan, mbr是在/boot分区吗？
<ofan> ilinux: 不是
<lazysnake> orz
<jyfl987> head 512c
<ilinux> ofan, 那怎么确定mbr写在移动硬盘上？
<ofan> ilinux: 最后一步选择grub安装位置，可以选驱动器
<lenage> ubuntu如何让任务自动化？
<ilinux> ofan, ok，这下明白了！谢谢！
<jyfl987> head -c 512 /dev/sda | hexdump
<edison0354> lenage: 脚本
<lenage> edison0354:conky放在开机自启动程序里面启动了，但是 不渲染桌面
<lazysnake> 我这个脚本有哪些要改进的地方？ http://code.bulix.org/aqvw0d-78876 cat 那个怎么弄
<edison0354> lenage: 没用过conky
<jyfl987> binutils里没有 反汇编工具么
<lenage> oh  thanks
<cfy> hexdump -C.........
<cfy> objdump?
<jyfl987> objdump可以 dis?
<ofan> objdump --disassemble
<happyaron> jyfl987: 呃，你火星了。
<jyfl987> 好
<jyfl987> happyaron: 我又不干这个 很正常阿
<cfy> jyfl987: 引用:这是常识
<jyfl987> cfy: 我又不写c 要这常识作什么 额
<cfy> jyfl987: 我们C语言老师说的.我引用下XD
<jyfl987> cfy: 我可没学过c语言课  怎么你们的c课用这套工具的？ 不用 tc了？
<ofan> http://www.scribd.com/doc/3932344/40-Sleep-Hacks-The-Geeks-Guide-to-Optimizing-Sleep
<ofan> 睡眠都可以优化..
<cfy> jyfl987: 不是,按照老师观点...问题分为两类:常识性的和有建设性的....所以你的问题应该被归为常识...
<cfy> jyfl987: win-tc......
<jyfl987> cfy: 差不多 我自己都觉得问得愚蠢 可惜大脑没有hook系统 无法阻止
<cfy> jyfl987: XD
<iVIM2> C#是M$的吧？
<jyfl987> 建议用 tinyCC 作教学用 呵呵
<cfy> 不可能的.
<jyfl987> 这个很好阿 还可以当脚本运行
<cfy> 老师不会的.....
<ofan> tinycc效率高么
<iVIM2> 什么tinycc?
<cfy> win-tc能教出过2级的....老师就无所谓了...
<jyfl987> 编译速度是很快 但是代码质量课不怎么高  ofan
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 你搜索下 tinyCC
<ofan> jyfl987: 就是速度不行了？
<jyfl987> ofan: 就是速度非常快 但是出的代码质量没有 gcc优化得狠
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 编译器？
<jyfl987> iVIM2: en 也可以作 interpreter 呵呵
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 听说gcc优化很小。我不太清楚。
<jyfl987> 可以这么玩  tcc -run hello.c
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 反正一般优化 tinycc 生成的体积比 gcc的小好多
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 关键看执行效率
<happyaron> iVIM2: gcc 不差劲的。
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 要是 速度又快 执行又好 那就没有gcc拉
<iVIM2> jyfl987: happyaron 用他原话说”gcc几乎不优化“
<happyaron> iVIM2: 谁说的？
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 我没说把 叔叔
<iVIM2> happyaron: 他举例说计算二进制中1的个数
<Gann> 请问，10.10里面有没有grub.conf?
<happyaron> iVIM2: 谁说的？
<Gann> 我没找到grub.conf文件哦
<ofan> /boot/grub/grub.conf
<iVIM2> happyaron: 我认识的一个非常喜欢VC
<lzj> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Qt%E5%BC%80%E5%8F%91
<^k^> ⇪ title: Qt - Ubuntu中文
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 看算法吧 我还作了个 itoa 的算法 比 libc要快个1倍呢 可是移植性不行
<ofan> iVIM2: 他在windows上比较的吧
<lzj> 我照上面做怎么打不开了
<happyaron> iVIM2: 呵呵，那比较下二进制程序就好了。
<iVIM2> ofan: 我不清楚，可能是WINDOWS
<ofan> iVIM2: windows上vc6很快
<lzj> QT creater打不开了。
<jyfl987> dev cpp不是带了 mingw给你用么
<lzj> QT creator打不开了
<iVIM2> happyaron: 我不太清楚gcc针对处理器优化的程度
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 试试 llvm呵呵
<happyaron> iVIM2: 如果说是要arm，那么可能差点。
<happyaron> jyfl987: llvm也是编译速度快，代码质量还不行。
<iVIM2> happyaron: 我知道一些，譬如gcc会优化掉无用的循环
<ofan> iVIM2: 针对处理器优化 其实比较扯淡的，在x86下就用i386或i686的
<jyfl987> happyaron: 额 扯淡吧  llvm 性能也很好阿
<Gann> 终端下运行股票软件的营业部版本，提示错误  Graph Init failed!
<happyaron> jyfl987: 真的差点。
<iVIM2> ofan: 恩？
<ofan> happyaron: clang编译的？
<jyfl987> happyaron: 哪年的版本？
<happyaron> iVIM2: 对。
<happyaron> jyfl987: 上个月
<jyfl987> happyaron: 你用什么编的
<iVIM2> happyaron: 还有快速排序好像会优化掉一层递归
<ofan> happyaron: 还是gcc的前端
<happyaron> jyfl987: clang
<happyaron> ofan: clang的gcc前段更差一点。
<jyfl987> happyaron: 怎么不试试 llvm-gcc
<happyaron> iVIM2: 呃，这都不是问题。
<ofan> happyaron: 不是说llvm很nb么
<happyaron> iVIM2: 优化不是这么简单的啊。
<happyaron> ofan: 编译速度nb，理论nb，但是实际还很弱小
<happyaron> jyfl987: llvm-gcc比clang还差
<jyfl987> 这是前段的问题
<jyfl987> 过一阵应该能好
<iVIM2> happyaron: 我不太清楚现在CPU有那么多指令集gcc会不会用
<ofan> 还好没去体验
<ofan> 还是不成熟
<happyaron> iVIM2: 当然会。
<jyfl987> gcc在mips上效率如何
<jyfl987> 尤其是生成的代码
<edison03541> iVIM2: CFLAGS能指定指令集的
<happyaron> jyfl987: 可能是最高的了。
<iVIM2> edison03541: 我知道march=native
<iVIM2> edison03541: 问题究竟应用如何效果如何我就不清楚了
<Gann> 请问如何修改grub.conf，我没找到这个文件阿
<jyfl987> happyaron: 这么说在mips上还是写c靠谱
<jyfl987> 写汇编自己可能还优化不过编译器 额
<happyaron> jyfl987: :)
<jyfl987> 我的 nanonote上只有 binutils 额
<jyfl987> cfy: 你的呢
<v_v> trolling time ~~
<cfy> jyfl987: 我跟你一样的.
<jyfl987> cfy: 目前只能在上面写汇编了 额
<cfy> jyfl987: 问下 xiangfu ....
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 汇编，膜拜！
<jyfl987> iVIM2: hello world 你也可以写 额
<cfy> jyfl987: 你要不自己实现一个好了.
<ny_u> 为什么我compiz每次启动时都没有特效？要先换成metacity再换compiz特效才会出来？
<jyfl987> cfy: 我哪里有那本事
<cfy> jyfl987: 那写perl好了XD
<jyfl987> cfy: 不用 可以写lua的
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦.这倒是可以
<jyfl987> cfy: openwrt 本来就是内置lua的 呵呵
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯.
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 什么jz,jnz什么的程序结构看不清楚了
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 我就会准备数据 然后 syscall
<jyfl987> mips有jz指令么？
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 我只是举例子罢了
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 汇编完全不会编写
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 看看么还能猜出什么意思
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 我就会hello world 我目标是学会那个 写个vm
<lzj> 安装了KDE 开发环境后，QT creator打不开了,怎么办？
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 为什么不写C
<jyfl987> 最好是类似 llvm了
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 追求效率呗
<jyfl987> 最好是那些山寨mp4上都能装
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 编写太困难
<jyfl987> 反正现在寨机 不是arm 就是jz
<ofan> SPD:1.2MiBs
<cfy> Lua is an extension programming language designed to support general procedural programming with data description facilities. It also offers good support for object-oriented programming, functional programming, and data-driven programming. Lua is intended to be used as a powerful, light-weight scripting language for any program that needs one. Lua is implemented as a library, written in clean C (that is, in the common subset of ANSI C
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 还不是一样的？ 就比c少点 现成的数据结构和指针而已
<cfy> and C++).
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 觉得没有if,else什么的非常不爽
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 指针倒是没什么
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 无非是存储单元里面存的是地址罢了
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 自从看了 brainfuck的 c实现 并自己动手作了个 py实现以后 我感觉这些都差不多 额
<ofan> iVIM2: 语言决定思维方式 真的
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 还要确定类型 否则不知道取几个字节
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 那不是你设计代码的时候就要清楚的么？
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 我说的是实现 额
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 用汇编我恐怕二叉查找树都写不出
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 通用的难 光是 int的 没问题
<iVIM2> ofan: 我很难想像 怎么用汇编写复杂的数据结构和算法
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 他们也是觉得烦人  所以发明了高级语言 额
<ofan> iVIM2: 那就别想象了.. 这问题没啥意思
<jyfl987> 不要以为他们发明高级语言是为了写书赚钱
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 我觉得最多用汇编做做局部优化吧，这个可以做到
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 也有用汇编写整个系统的阿 昨天看 一个介绍 atom文章的 就提到作者的一个朋友就是作汇编开发的 额
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 早期UNIX的确是用汇编写的
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 你要知道有个东西叫宏汇编
<iVIM2> jyfl987: as是否支持
<MrYJ> 哪位高手愿意帮我看看这个问题呀。。。。
<MrYJ> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=307338
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ChinaTelecom老自动启动，不知道该怎么办好！
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 不管怎么说 有时候确实需要用到 ， 比如我最近就学了下 cython 想做些c模块给py用
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 这个真的用汇编的人 很少用as把
<jyfl987> fasm nasm masm什么的
<iVIM2> jyfl987: masm是m$的
<jyfl987> iVIM2:  是阿 许多搞汇编的在ms平台上阿
<iVIM2> jyfl987: Linux下比较常用的是啥
<jyfl987> 可是我发现我喜欢 at&t 语法
<jyfl987> iVIM2: fasm nasm吧 没听说过谁主要用as
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 大多数程序员也是工作在Windows下的
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 我说的是高级的
<jyfl987> 真是邪门 许多高级汇编程序员在ms平台下
<jyfl987> 不过可能是那个年代用dos遗传的
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 应该1%不到的人用Linux
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 要看程序员麻 不要管人类
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 程序员有多少用Linux?
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 我看见ibm推荐的是nasm
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 因为 fasm以前是在dos/win32下
<jyfl987> iVIM2: nasm比较狠 连 6502的都可以
<jyfl987> 6502汇编都可以
<jyfl987> 好了 开动gcc编译了 可以暂时专心聊天了
<Warm_HUG> route -n 出来的Metric列是神码意思？
<Kandu> jyfl987, cfy: 你倆都買 NanoNote 了？
<jyfl987> Kandu: 是阿 要是便宜的话 我想送你一台 可惜不便宜
<Kandu> jyfl987:   :)
<jyfl987> Kandu: 看来只有等以后收购二手 onda vx747的时候送你了
<cfy> Kandu: 是阿
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 竟然.data,.text也as支持
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 这种东西不支持才奇怪了
<Benjamin____> NanoNote 是什么动地
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 最早学MASM的时候好像别人还告诉我 DATA SEGMENT *很多东西要描述，后来才告诉我可以用.data
<Benjamin____> 一小本?
<jyfl987> gnutella有人用么
<Benjamin____> 每人说就算了
<Kandu> iVIM2: 用 segment 可以做到精確控制
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 额 你在哪里学的
<Kandu> iVIM2: .data 只是用默認參數
<cfy> Benjamin____: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/copyleft-netbook-ben-nanobook.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 开放小本：Ben NanoNote — LinuxTOY
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 自学，看文档
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你是汇编专家了 我好奇 如果不用段的话 是否可以更改自己的代码段？ 然后运行？
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 文档里面这样教的
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 这样
<cfy> xiangfu Commented @ 2010-06-09 11:40 :主要是硬件开放。能下载到这个产品的GERBER文件和原理图， 所以这个产品现在主要是面向学习 Linux，和想在这个基础上研发新硬件的人。（手机没有原理图啊，没办法开发，只能刷机玩，开发板又太贵）
<jyfl987> cfy: 其实我觉得 不如找几个人 研究市面上的大量出货的mp4 给他能随便刷机 能装系统 这样比较好 因为他们规模生产 成本低 许多普通用户帮你分担了产品的生产成本
<Genieliu> google音乐听不了了，有人也是这样的么？
<cfy> jyfl987: 好像路由?
<jyfl987> cfy: 而且你可以通过 推荐某种牌子 不推荐另外的牌子来 影响厂商 迫使他走开放路线
<Kandu> jyfl987: 你說的段是哪個段？ x86 處理器的段還是傳統的“段”？
<cfy> 难.用户少阿....
<jyfl987> cfy: 差不多把 你看 rockbox就差不多是这样
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦
<jyfl987> Kandu: 传统的
<jyfl987> 只是 rockbox他们关注的都是国外大牌子 贵了点
<Kandu> jyfl987: 傳統的，不能。
<jyfl987> 要是关注下中国市场上的杂牌就好了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那就是写好了不能动了？
<jyfl987> Kandu: 可是这是哈佛架构才这样把
<Kandu> jyfl987: 那個段只在加載時才有意義。你都在執行了，沒意義
<jyfl987> 我靠 这回编译gcc才用了9m
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那执行的时候可以修改任意地址了？
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那我修改我加载进来的代码段 然后跳过去执行可以不
<Kandu> jyfl987: 如果代碼段和數據段描述的是同一個地址的話，你就可以直接修改加載後的代碼了
<jyfl987> 很奇怪 为何这么快
<jyfl987> lfs书上说编译gcc要 22个标准单位时间 我的标准单位时间是 2分钟 可是居然编译gcc只用了9m
<jyfl987> 怎么会是
<jyfl987> Kandu: 不是就不行了？
<jyfl987> 额 说的是带 testsuite的时间 我看错了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 就一個文件，分了邏輯上的幾個段，標上了幾個屬性。可讀，不可讀，可執行，不可執行，數據還是代碼。然後 os 根據這個加載並寫好。這時候後段的概念。
<Kandu> jyfl987: 加載時的概念
<jyfl987> Kandu: 额 我说的是裸汇编 不是os上的
<cfy> jyfl987: 没感觉rockbox特别好阿
<Kandu> jyfl987: 哦。那沒段概念
<ofan> git能不能只下载repo的一个自文件夹？
<jyfl987> cfy: 他也说了 rockbox的好处是 格式支持多 音质好 这个我们都无所谓的 但是rockbox对我有好处 首先他的插件是用lua开发 其次 他是开源的 你想加别的东西也可以
<iVIM2> jyfl987: nasm是否支持at&t
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那就对了 那么 os是如何控制哪些段只读的呢？ 难道是每个读写都经过os调度？
<Freebuilder> vim 脚本没有结构体吗？
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 显然都支持
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦,这样子.不过音质怎么会比原来的好?
<jyfl987> cfy: 实现的问题呗
<ofan> Freebuilder: 有字典
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦,厂商不行?
<cfy> ofan: 不行.
<Freebuilder> ofan, 字典只有两个字段
<ofan> Freebuilder: 啥叫两个字段
<cfy> jyfl987: 貌似是内存页只读?
<Freebuilder> ofan, key value 两个字段而已
<jyfl987> cfy: 你想 一般都是 dsp 如果是前年出的 有个问题没解决 然后今年可以软解决了 但是厂商已经出货了 所以没办法了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 現在的 OS，雖然 x86 提供 x86 上的段管理，但沒有 OS 採用這個技術，全都頁式管理，所以之後討論完全拋開 x86 概念上的段
<ofan> Freebuilder: value可以是任意的
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦.这样子.
<Kandu> jyfl987: 頁式管理，把 只讀 的段，所在的頁，標上只讀
<Kandu> jyfl987: 一旦你寫，就通用保護異常
<jyfl987> Kandu: os 是如何管理程序的读写内存的呢？ 尤其是 有些不让读？ 我看那些程序也是用汇编器编译的阿
<Kandu> jyfl987: 這是 cpu 管的,cpu 發現你執行一個寫操作，目標地址的頁是標上只讀的，就產生異常
<Kandu> jyfl987: 通知 os
<ofan> yes
<Kandu> jyfl987: os 只要事先標記好哪些可讀，哪些不可讀就好
<cfy> 　rockbox支持replay gain的功能。所谓replay gain就是指在播放不同来源的音乐时，你可以设定它们的声量在相似的范围。这就避免了由于音乐文件的来源不同而声量大小不一的现象。音乐声量就不会忽大忽小了。当然，如果你不喜欢，也可以禁用这个功能。
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我明白了 内存硬件上可以设置只读 和 异常处理
<cfy> 这个我喜欢.
<cfy> mplayer或者mocp,谁知道怎么设置?
<jyfl987> Kandu: 这是内存控制器作的事对不对
<Kandu> jyfl987: 是 cpu 裡面的 mmu 管
<Kandu> jyfl987: 內存不管事，全是 cpu 在管
<jyfl987> mmu不就是 内存管理器 额
<jyfl987> 是硬件实现我就明白了
<jyfl987> 我一直以为是软件实现 误区误区
<Warm_HUG> metric 跳数，该条路由记录的质量，一般情况下，如果有多条到达相同目的地的路由记录，路由器会采用metric值小的那条路由
<jyfl987> Kandu: 要是我送你个 onda vx747 你玩不玩那个上面的开发？
<Warm_HUG> 就是转发次数嘛
<Warm_HUG> jyfl987: Kandu 你俩感情真好啊
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 如何支持
<jyfl987> Warm_HUG: 额 二手的没几块钱
<iVIM2> jyfl987: at&t
<jyfl987> iVIM2: iVIM2 一般都是问是否支持intel语法 呵呵
<Warm_HUG> jyfl987: 那送俺一车好了 >.>
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 像介绍那个汇编器的时候都是保证支持 intel语法 作为一个特性
<jyfl987> Warm_HUG: 一车有点困难 再说你又不写操作系统
<iVIM2> jyfl987: hello.s:11: error: symbol `movl' redefined
<Warm_HUG> jyfl987: 你转向搞硬件开发啦？
<Warm_HUG> :shock:
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 我复制ttp://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-assembly/的at&t的第一个hello.s代码
<jyfl987> Warm_HUG: 没有阿 想学学汇编玩而已
<Warm_HUG> .
<Rothsdad> 汇编好玩
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 编译参数nasm -f elf hello.s
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 额 我的没问题 不晓得你的了
 * Warm_HUG 机器码才好完
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 给编译参数和代码
<jyfl987> Warm_HUG: 机器码那真的是吃饱了撑着了
<jyfl987> as
<iVIM2> Warm_HUG: 机器码你没有intel手册怎么行
<Warm_HUG> 不对，直接拿磁铁在铁板上写数据才够geek
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 你不是说nasm?
<Rothsdad> 文曲星时代有用机器码的
<Kandu> jyfl987: 謝謝了。不過我應該沒時間做那個了
<jyfl987> Rothsdad: 这个确实 他们还反向工程 某个地址是干啥的
<iVIM2> jyfl987: as支持intel汇编的
<jyfl987> Rothsdad: 我还有个文曲星 呵呵
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 恩 是阿
<Rothsdad> Warm_HUG: 我有两个，玩坏了一个
<Warm_HUG> 手工翻转晶体管来形成门电路，就超越神了
<iVIM2> jyfl987: nasm好像不支持at&t
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 我看了ibm一个文章对比 intel 和 at&t 语法 我还是觉得喜欢 后者
<Warm_HUG> Rothsdad: 我还有一个不知扔哪里去了
<Rothsdad> Warm_HUG: 最开始是因为basic才学编程的
<Warm_HUG> Rothsdad: 你不会在那上面写helloworld吧？
<Warm_HUG> Rothsdad: 嗯，gvbiasic
<jyfl987> Rothsdad: 我靠 和我一样 我也是 gvbasic开始学编程的
 * Warm_HUG OMG
<Rothsdad> Warm_HUG: 没有，家里一台2m显存，64m内存的机器上，用vb6写的helloworld
<jyfl987> 文曲星那个开发论坛上讨论最多的技术话题就是 call xxx 地址是啥功能 然后就是 高效刷屏
<Rothsdad> jyfl987: 后来玩英雄坛说
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 没看到nasm如何支持at&t
<Kandu> iVIM2: 不支持的
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 那就是我记错了 对不住
<Warm_HUG> jyfl987: 嗯呐，就是，call来call去就死机啦
<Rothsdad> jyfl987: 恩，那时候不知道指针是什么，poke,pek
<Rothsdad> peek*
<jyfl987> Warm_HUG: 小字体不就是 call 出来的么
<jyfl987> Rothsdad: 我玩人家写的三国  作了个工具修改存档 呵呵
<iVIM2> Kandu: at&t最好的就是gas了咯？
<Rothsdad> jyfl987: 后来lee整了个lava
<Warm_HUG> 都忘记peek poke啥玩意了
<Warm_HUG> 好像一个是读，一个是写？
<Rothsdad> peek读内存地址，poke是写
<jyfl987> Rothsdad: peek/poke 和指针不一样 不过这个东西用熟 我对指针没啥理解难度
<Kandu> iVIM2: gas fpc gcc :)
<jyfl987> peek读一个地址1字节
<jyfl987> poke 写1字节
<jyfl987> 经常干 poke 图像缓存区 呵呵
<Rothsdad> 恩
<iVIM2> Kandu: fpc……
<Warm_HUG> 就那玩意没事乱读别人机器密码
<iVIM2> Kandu: fpc调用as……
<jyfl987> 我还作了个 字体创作工具 用这个工具自己作了套文曲星上用的英文小字体库
<Rothsdad> jyfl987: 在后来就是6502的汇编
<jyfl987> 4x6的
<jyfl987> Rothsdad: 6502汇编我就没学了 我是用别人的文曲星 没那么多时间
<Warm_HUG> 也没找到哪个女生在那上面记录的咪咪
<Warm_HUG> 秘密
<Kandu> iVIM2: fpc 自帶 at&t 和 intel 讀取器
<Rothsdad> haha
<iVIM2> Kandu: as算宏汇编么？
<jyfl987> Rothsdad: 额 我还作了工具修改别人的宠物名字 数据等
<Kandu> iVIM2: 支持宏
<Rothsdad> jyfl987: cool
<ofan>  [6153.0KB/s]
<iVIM2> Kandu: 现在as也支持intel_syntax吧，我刚才看见
<Rothsdad> jyfl987: 我就乱写了一些游戏
<Kandu> iVIM2: 嗯，支持了
<jyfl987> Rothsdad: 还把人家宠物给搞死了 哈哈
<iVIM2> Kandu: 问题要看宏的程度
<jyfl987> Rothsdad: 其实我觉得最得意的还是 作字体的工具
<Rothsdad> jyfl987: 怀念那个时代啊
<Warm_HUG> 好像以前用的网易邮箱里还留了一个仿真器？
<jyfl987> Rothsdad: 是阿所以我买了 nanonote
<Kandu> iVIM2: 所有匯編器裡面 nasm 的宏最厲害
<jyfl987> Rothsdad: 我觉得 nanonote应该面向以前的文曲星用户销售
<Rothsdad> jyfl987: 你买了？
<jyfl987> Rothsdad: 废话阿
<Rothsdad> jyfl987: 感觉怎么样？
<Kandu> iVIM2: 不過寫匯編最好少用宏
<jyfl987> Rothsdad: 没杀感觉 编译系统没过去 所以一直没用着  但是上了个as 也挺好玩的 为此去看了 see mips run
<Rothsdad> jyfl987: 感觉有点太简陋了
<jyfl987> Rothsdad: 我是感觉少一些关键功能 比如屏幕小了点 然后不支持 tv-out
<jyfl987> 还有最重要的是 usb host
<Rothsdad> 恩，有那个就很方便了
<Rothsdad>  
<nsdy> join #linuxcn
<jyfl987> 如果又能 usb host 又可以tv-out 那么可以接个键盘 并且插电视机上 那就爽了 就可以卖到第三世界去
<Rothsdad> 哈哈
<jyfl987> nsdy: 骗子
<Rothsdad> 我看了那个用usb上网的wiki
<nsdy> <jyfl987>？？？
<jyfl987> Rothsdad: 我试过 没问题
<Rothsdad> jyfl987: cool
<jyfl987> nsdy: 我刚才进去 #linuxcn 哪里有人
<jyfl987> Rothsdad: 但是比较2
<Rothsdad> ..
<Use-Firefox> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=112&t=162040 # 。。。
<jyfl987> 这种手持设备 应该考虑无线上网阿
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [连载]笨兔兔的故事
<nsdy> <jyfl987>我靠 。。。。 我只是刚在ubuntu论坛里面看到有这个频道 然后试了下
<Use-Firefox> Use-Perl
<Use-Firefox> ...
<jyfl987> 就算你不默认支持 可以让大家能够插usb设备支持就好了
<night> >_<
<nsdy> <jyfl987>的确是没人
<Rothsdad> 恩
<jyfl987> nsdy: 你大概看错了 可能是 骨头的 linuxcn 聊天室
<nsdy> <jyfl987>有没有用pidgin登录qq的兄弟
<lkk-> nsdy: web2.qq.com
<jyfl987> 不管怎么说 这个 nanonote比文曲星强大多了 而且也完全开放
<jyfl987> 要是价格掉下来 是很不错的
<nsdy> <lkk->.....谢了
<jyfl987> 不过你别当电脑用就是了
<Rothsdad> jyfl987: 有个linux的产品，pandora，好像是这个名字，我记不清了，性能好像比psp还要好
<pavel2006> pidgin登录QQ老被封。
<jyfl987> Rothsdad: psp是专门为游戏优化的阿 通用运算又不强
<Rothsdad> jyfl987: nanonote能wifi我肯定就买了
<Use-Firefox> -h
<tenzu> 屁精下午升级了一下，msn能登录，扣扣进不去了
<Rothsdad> jyfl987: 我买psp了，支持sdl，opengl编程
<jyfl987> Rothsdad: 你肯出钱是可以的 wiki上说日本人有开发出个 sd卡接口的无线网卡 可以用在 nanonote上
<Use-Firefox> No-koukou
<jyfl987> Rothsdad: 多少钞票
<cfy> Rothsdad: 有的,貌似有mirco sd可以
<jyfl987> Rothsdad: 关键是没qwer键盘
<cfy> Rothsdad: 几百rmb
<jyfl987> cfy: 价格才是问题哈 呵呵
<Rothsdad> jyfl987: 我买的时是psp2000，港版，全套1700
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 分享几个mm扣扣号吧
<cfy> Rothsdad: http://en.qi-hardware.com/wiki/Ben_NanoNote_Wi-Fi
<cfy> Rothsdad: 是阿,好贵的.
<jyfl987> Rothsdad: 好贵 没键盘 无意思
<Kandu> jyfl987, cfy: NanoNote 的開發工具你們做好了沒？
<Rothsdad> jyfl987: 可自己写个虚拟键盘
<jyfl987> Kandu: 开发工具倒是编译好了阿 没啥问题
<jyfl987> Rothsdad: 就那么大个屏幕
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 没有了，都散了
<cfy> Kandu: 交叉编译的?我有.
<Rothsdad> jyfl987: 很好使的，应为有滚轴
<Warm_HUG> 。
<jyfl987> Rothsdad: 也许可以配个 t9键盘 呵呵
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 挂ssh可以登录扣扣
<jyfl987> 国内厂商为何不生产这种外置设备什么的
<Kandu> NanoNote 完全充電後的使用時間大概多少呢？
<Rothsdad> jyfl987: nano的wifisd卡大概多少钱
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 晕，倒
<lkk-> chrome 出个 cli 版本多好
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 我也是无意中发现的
<Rothsdad> tenzu: how?
<jyfl987> Kandu: 好长时间 我没真正充电过 一直可以开机
<jyfl987> Rothsdad: 几百块
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 莫非那边也有墙 OMG
<Rothsdad> tenzu: 请教ssh登录qq
<tenzu> Rothsdad: pidgin preferences里面有proxy设置噻
<jyfl987> lkk-: 有别的 你可以试试 fb上的浏览器 支持html5 css什么的 算是w3m改进
<Warm_HUG> jyfl987: 玩单片机吧，那玩意便宜的多
<hata> 对国外采取宽容政策?
<tenzu> Rothsdad: 不是ssh登录扣扣，是pidgin用ssh代理可以登录扣扣
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 万恶的网管最近严打
<Rothsdad> tenzu: ...
<jyfl987> Warm_HUG: 没啥用处阿 我是喜欢在产品上开发阿 开发出来就能用 你搞个开发板来有杀意思
<lkk-> jyfl987: fb 是什么
<jyfl987> lkk-: framebuffer
<Warm_HUG> 原来如此 tenzu
<lkk-> o
<Rothsdad> fb不是freeBSD吗？
<Use-Firefox> 貌似github又可以上了。嘿嘿
<iVIM2> framebuffer
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 好歹能用噻，省得开web了
<Warm_HUG> jyfl987: 可以给自己家门上加个电路，正常途径开门就报警，踹门就自动解锁
<Rothsdad> 额，我在chinabsd里大家就是叫freebsd为fb的
<jyfl987> Warm_HUG: 不好玩
<jyfl987> fb还可以作为 freebasic呢
<edison0354> Rothsdad: fb=framebuffer？
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> edison0354: yes
<Use-Firefox> py->python pl->perl
<Rothsdad> fb == funny boy
<edison0354> 谁知道gnome-panel的设置文件保存在哪里的？
<Use-Firefox> Warm_HUG: ...
<Warm_HUG> fire ball
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Rothsdad> jyfl987: 我又燃气nanoben的欲望了
<edison0354> 找到鸟
<Use-Firefox> /topic returned:20:30 -!- Topic for #ubuntu-cn: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn  |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.ca  |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn
<Use-Firefox> ...
<jyfl987> Rothsdad: 建议忍耐到 下个版本出来
<jyfl987> 哦 对了 刚才说的那个浏览器叫 netsurf 有兴趣的可以去试试
<jyfl987> 支持 html5 css2
<Warm_HUG> ie内核的可以考虑试下
<Rothsdad> jyfl987: 大概什么时候出下个版本？
<jyfl987> NetSurf -- A Graphical Web Browser for Command Line (+CSS Support)
<jyfl987> Rothsdad: 这个问 xiangfu
<Use-Firefox> Subject: [GitHub] Page build successful [tusooa.github.com] # 。。。好几天之前就给创建这个repo了。。。
<Warm_HUG> jyfl987: 哦？framebuffer下能用？
<Rothsdad> jyfl987: 好吧
<jyfl987> Warm_HUG: 当然
<hata> ...支持html5的命令行环境浏览器
<touparx> 有用thunderbird么？
<iVIM2> 什么？
<Use-Firefox> 居然还看不到。。。
<jyfl987> 可是没有 vim keybinding
<jyfl987> 否则很完美
<iVIM2> CLI中浏览器？
<jyfl987> 不过不支持js是个败笔
<iVIM2> 额……
<hata> 不支持js支持html5..晕
<MeaCulpa_> js还要命令行
<huntxu> jyfl987: 您还健在？
<jyfl987> huntxu: 咋拉 糊涂叔
<iVIM2> CLI中的似乎都不支持js
<jyfl987> hata: 所以这才叫2阿 所有的html5测试都不能跑
<jyfl987> 只能自己写点html5 tag来试试了
<jyfl987> 不过支持css可是个大事呢
<jyfl987> iVIM2: w3m有个 js支持的patch
<huntxu> jyfl987: 好久不见而已
<jyfl987> huntxu: 恩 是你好久没来了
<Gann> jyfl987: 我的w3m不能登录google
<huntxu> jyfl987: 我每天晚上都在
<iVIM2> jyfl987: w3m-js我没搜索到过
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 听别人讲然后没找到下载
<jyfl987> Gann: 这干我什么是 我又不是google 客服
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 有 日语的
<jyfl987> huntxu: 我白天几乎都在
<Gann> jyfl987: 我想问问w3m有什么办法登录没
<huntxu> 。。。
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 什么意思？
<jyfl987> Gann: 无 试试基本html界面？？
<iVIM2> w3m的vim keybinding似乎不错
<jyfl987> 恩 是的
<jyfl987> 确实很好 可惜不能跟外界共享粘贴板 否则就更好了
<jyfl987> 其实那个 netsurf 要支持
<jyfl987> js也不难阿 用 v8就是了
<iVIM2> jyfl987: CLI下没有粘贴板吧，只有缓冲区
<Gann> jyfl987: 你知道怎么设置文本终端里的vga吗？比如这个 http://www.cublog.cn/u3/94894/showart_1918701.html
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 那也可以设置个文件来存储阿
<jyfl987> Gann: kernel vga=xxx ?
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 现在不需要设置vga=xxx了吧，可以直接设置1024x786之类
<Warm_HUG> 就是grub里加那么一个东西呀
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 我不知道 我只知道 vga=xxx
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 要看你用什么fb
<Gann> jyfl987: 在哪里设置？
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 一般都可以
<iVIM2> Gann: grub的kernel vmlinuz后面
<jyfl987> Gann: grub or lilo配置里
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 设置比vga=详细
<Gann> jyfl987: 谢谢，我试试
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 你是什么fb
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 参考Linux源代码/Documentation/fb/每个fb有不同设置
<Gann> jyfl987: 宽屏的一般设置多少？
<tenzu> 啥flash player比较好用？
<DraZet> 哈楼哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<John_Morgan> Gann: tty 一般是 vag=773.
<Freebuilder> Gann, 大部分显卡都不能设置宽屏
<jyfl987> iVIM2: 我是 intel显卡
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 要看你现在用什么fb
<jyfl987> 791拉倒了
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 可以看内核参数
<jyfl987> 要不你设置个不可能的  然后内核会告诉你不行 让你重新选 可以看到各种分辨率的
<Gann> John_Morgan: vag还是vga，
<jyfl987> iVIM2: fbcon vesafb把
<John_Morgan> Gann: sorry. vga
<night> 如何看内核参数
<iVIM2> jyfl987: 有的，你打开那个帮助文件
<iVIM2> night: zcat /proc/config.gz
<Gann> John_Morgan: jyfl987 两位帮忙看看这个网站的营业部股票软件该如何设置  http://www.cublog.cn/u3/94894/showart_1918701.html
<lzj>  xorg-dev是什么？
<tenzu> jyfl987: 胸毛男
<Gann> 还有，现在的grub.cfg似乎和以前不同了
<night> iVIM2,
<night> iVIM2, 哦这样
<Gann> 是胸毛女吧
<jyfl987> tenzu: 干吗？
<tenzu> jyfl987: flash player，哪个好用？
<jyfl987> Gann: grub那是配置格式不一样 你设置的是内核参数 还不是一样
<tenzu> jyfl987: flash播放器
<jyfl987> tenzu: 10把
<tenzu> jyfl987: adobe的？
<jyfl987> 10.2有硬加速
<jyfl987> tenzu: 你想用 gnash?
<Gann> jyfl987: 帮忙看看该如何添加这个上去阿
<tenzu> jyfl987: 没试过
<messi> Gann: /etc/default/grub GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=添加后sudo update-grub
<Gann> jyfl987 :lilo.conf或grub.conf
<Gann> 加入vga=0x301或以上  这个不知道加哪里
<Gann> messi: 我看看
<jyfl987> tenzu: 我以前试过 印象很差 但是据说新的比较牛 如果你对adobe厌恶 可以试试 javascript写的 flashplayer  那个很给力 hehe
<jyfl987> Gann: 照 messi 的意思办 我完全赞同他
<tenzu> jyfl987: 我先试试那个神马gnash
<jyfl987> tenzu: 没意思 不如试试 javascript写的 真的很牛的
<nosea_> 请问大家谁知道ubuntu下能否用iptables或者tc设置丢包率啊，知道的请告诉小弟一下。不是用netem模拟哈。
<Gann> messi:  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" 这个里面添加vga=0314   ?
<jyfl987> tenzu: 你看这下子 压力都放到js上了 所以大家要用 chrome
<tenzu> jyfl987: gnash打不开。。。
<Gann> jyfl987:  messi是这个意思吗？在那个引号里面添加？
<nosea_> 如何控制丢包率？？
<nosea_> 谢谢啦。
<jyfl987> Gann: 首先确定你是用grub 0.97 还是 grub2
<Gann> messi: 这个以前从未做过，所以问得多一些，不要建外阿
<nosea_> no？？
<Gann> jyfl987: 我看看，我是ubuntu10.10
<jyfl987> Gann: 那不用看了 grub2
<tcsky> 亮度只能通过FN 调节1格  其他无效 如电源处  该怎么配置ya
<nosea_> 看来没有人知道了。。。。。
<tcsky> 并且只能是降低一格
<Gann> jyfl987: 就是这个
<jyfl987> 我想你问这个问题 说明你从来没自己动手改回grub 0.97了
<tcsky> 无法升高
<jyfl987> 那谁来跟他说下？ 我没装 u1010
<jyfl987> messi:  ?
<Gann> jyfl987: 那要怎么整阿
<messi> Gann: 按照你说的，应该是grub2
<jyfl987> messi: step by step 这样来
<Gann> messi: 那应该怎么修改？还是不能修改呢
<jyfl987> cd /etc/grub.d/
<jyfl987> 然后 vim 打开 然后 xxx
<ofan> vps勿装了cpanel  还没法删除~~~
<Warm_HUG>  /etc/default/grub
<jyfl987> ofan: vps重装系统很快 呵呵
<messi> Gann: 不确定的话googe吧
<messi> google
<Gann> jyfl987: 然后VIM打开哪个文件
<ofan> jyfl987: cpanel不是免费的，会不会被讹钱?
<Gann> messi: 我的是grub2
<jyfl987> ofan: 不是把？
<messi> sudo vi /etc/default/grub
<ofan> jyfl987: 你不是也用burstnet的么
<jyfl987> ofan: 是阿 我又从来不去web上看 都是ssh
<ofan> jyfl987: 装cpanel连个收费提示都没有
<Gann> messi: 然后
<messi> Gann: 把你要加的参数加进你说的""里。
<Gann> messi: 明白了，我试试
<ofan> 一叶不在么~
<jyfl987> ofan: 怕什么 反正你又没有付别的钱
<ofan> jyfl987: 给我停了怎么办
<jyfl987> 阿 对了 发现论坛的通知用的是 一叶的 账户 太好玩了
<ofan> - -
<jyfl987> ofan: 嗯哼
<Gann> messi: 使用vga=0*314,还是 vga=0x314  ？
<messi> Gann: 后者
<jyfl987> 要是被人注入 用他账户来发假通知 那可就问题大大了
<jyfl987> oneleaf来的时候告诉他这个问题
<Gann> messi: 非常感谢，我试试
<cfy> jyfl987: 不使会有论坛来信的么?怎么会是假通知?
<cfy> 是
<ofan> 悲剧阿 直接不能访问web了
<jyfl987> cfy: 被人注入了 别人写个php代码调用那个来发信就是了 别人还以为是oneleaf给他发的
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦.懂了
<jyfl987> cfy: 所以要专门搞个 比如 sender@ubuntu.com.cn 这样 就算被搞了 也不怕社会攻击阿
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯,确实有必要改下.或许一叶有信心....
<jyfl987> cfy: 要是哪天  oneleaf@ubuntu.com.cn 发个邮件说 我是oneleaf 现在论坛迁移需要你密码重新入库 你就很容易上当了
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯确实....不过我不会的哈哈.
<jyfl987> cfy: 我只是举例而已
<cfy> jyfl987: 我会到这里来问下.
<jyfl987> id不是仅仅是个id 还是个角色验证阿 就像 lerosua以前忘记注册nick 被我注了一样 呵呵 后果很严重的
<happyaron> 伪装发送人太容易了。。。
<lerosua> 斗篷?
<jyfl987> lerosua: 你这样会被 ghost的
<lerosua> 可是没有提示阿,你typo了?
<Gann> messi: 那样改了之后，没有变化
<Use-Firefox> ...
<pocoyo> happyaron: 怎么伪装?
<lerosua> jyfl987: ghost也得在斗篷在的时侯...
<jyfl987> lerosua: 我已经还给 他了 所以等下他上线 有得你开心了
<Gann> medicalwei: 分辨率还是那样子，跟没改是一个样
<cfy> jyfl987: 还?
<Gann> messi: 跟没改是一模一样
<Use-Firefox> lerosua: whois下就能戳穿
<happyaron> pocoyo: 有个邮件服务器就行了。
<jyfl987> happyaron: 看邮件原文就露底了
<cfy> jyfl987:  发信人不是可以随便改的?那有啥意义.....注入...
<messi> Gann: update-grub，然后重启了？
<pocoyo> happyaron: 不大懂
<Gann> messi: 对，那样作了，而且是sudo update-grub ，然后重启
<happyaron> jyfl987: 那是你伪装得不利落。
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦,也没email地址.
<happyaron> pocoyo: 呃，邮件系统很纠结呃。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 能伪装,不知道别人的email地址也没用阿.
<jyfl987> happyaron: 邮件服务器会验证你的ip 和 domain的
<messi> Gann: 你想改变啥？
<Use-Firefox> jyfl987: 看看原来的能上不，然后，看情况。
<Use-Firefox> jyfl987: 能上就把信扔了。
<Use-Firefox> ...
<jyfl987> happyaron: 你如果ip和domain不符合 他还是会显示ip 的 如果符合 会有domain显示 这个别人一看就知道了
<happyaron> jyfl987: 那是服务器的事了，你的邮件可能是bounce来的
<happyaron> jyfl987: 没有domain key的验证，很难判断的。
<jyfl987> Use-Firefox: 啥?
<Use-Firefox> ● base64 -d <<< 'Z2l0aHViLmNvbQo='
<happyaron> jyfl987: sender ip也可以伪造
<jyfl987> happyaron: 没有当然不行 但是现在一般都有
<happyaron> jyfl987: sender ip可以伪造的。
<cfy> jyfl987: 貌似email正文还没有指定编码....
<happyaron> jyfl987: 没domain key的还是没戏。
<jyfl987> happyaron: 额 这个有难度
<happyaron> jyfl987: 而且现在只有少数大服务商有，一叶自己那服务器就没有。
<jyfl987> cfy: 有阿 mime阿
<Gann> messi: 640x480显示，可以吗
<jyfl987> happyaron: ubuntu.com.cn没有么？
<Gann> messi: 你看这里说明  http://www.cublog.cn/u3/94894/showart_1918701.html
<happyaron> jyfl987: 没有
<lkk-> > 'Z2l0aHViLmNvbQo='.decode64
<jyfl987> happyaron: 你要劫持了 DNS服务器也可以 嘿嘿 别人验证到你的ip就是 163.com的
<Gann> messi: 加入vga=0x301或以上
<^k^> lkk-, github.com
<Gann>  
<Gann>     640x480 800x600 1024x768 1280x1024
<Gann> messi: 看到了吗
<messi> Gann: 哦，知道了，我之前改过，不过现在没这个问题，所以没改，帮你找找
<happyaron> jyfl987: 。。。
<Use-Firefox> ib-perl: -h
<^k^> 新⇨ Python/Php/Perl • 请教一个python问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=307368&p=2141889#p2141889 if self.__hour <12: standardTime+=" AM" else: standardTime+=" PM" 上面这段代码，不知道为什么if那半句能够执行，else这半句执行的时候会报错，如下： File "Time3.py", line 76, in printStandard standardTime+=" PM" TypeError: bad operand type for unary +: 'str' 请高人指点一 ...
<Gann> messi: 好的，谢谢你阿
<Gann> linux下看股票只能用这个营业部版本了
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦,看到了.
<jyfl987> happyaron: 这个dns劫持 可是各地isp最喜欢干的哦
<jyfl987> happyaron: 中国版开始动了么
<Gann> messi: linux下看股票只能用这个营业部版本了
<happyaron> jyfl987: 我没时间啊。
<jyfl987> happyaron: 我问你项目进展呢
<kasion> 插入： 土问konsole的多窗口里，我打开了上下两个窗口 怎么那两个窗口的内容是一样的 好傻呀 我需要平铺的多个terminal呀
<jyfl987> happyaron: 难道你没时间 整个项目都不搞了？
<Gann> 花花以前修改的wine可以完美运行通达信，不知道现在还有那个吗
<sikao_lfs> dns这个东西一般是一级跟一级，电信和联通都是跟北京的dns服务器。另外有些网站在中国有电信地址和联通地址。这个电信和联通解析的是不一样的地址。
<cfy> dns挟持不是isp的事情么?
<cfy> crack是如何做到的?
<messi> Gann: 好像grub2中vga= deprecated了。
<happyaron> jyfl987: 没了解。
<Use-Firefox> ...
<sikao_lfs> 一般是电信和联通集团一级干的，省一级和更低级的单位没那个技术力量。
<messi> Gann: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7942683
<^k^> ⇪ title: Grub2, vga=791, Where to edit? - Ubuntu Forums
<cfy> 那上次那个baidu被挟持怎么回事?
<Gann> messi:添加  vga=deprecated
<happyaron> sikao_lfs: 呵呵，小区就能做。
<messi> Gann: 不是，让你看后面的那个论坛
<happyaron> sikao_lfs: 用不着那么高级，也不是啥高级技术。
<messi> Gann: 那里有解决方案
<Gann> messi: 这个论坛第几楼是解决方案阿？很多层楼不知道看哪个好了
<messi> Gann: 我的意思是vga在grub2中不起作用了
<sikao_lfs> 是不是高级技术。但是省一级的技术人员没那个水平。至少我知道的没那个水平。一般都是自学的。
<cfy> happyaron: 怎么挟持呢?难到crack了isp的路由器?
<happyaron> sikao_lfs: 学学就行了。
<cfy> happyaron: 或者crack dns?
<happyaron> cfy: 没研究过crack
<Gann> messi: 那有办法没
<cfy> happyaron: 理论上怎么挟持呢?我的意思是怎么返回不正确的ip?
<happyaron> cfy: dns污染
<messi> Gann: 说已解决，应该有办法
<Gann> messi: 是这个吗 "quiet", make it "quiet vga=791"
<cfy> happyaron: 如何呢?路由返回给用户的ip,怎么会到你手上?
<happyaron> cfy: 。。。指向你的机器不就完了。
<cfy> happyaron: 不是阿,用户请求dns解析,你怎么修改这个数据呢?
<cfy> happyaron: 难到黑了域名服务器?
<cfy> 简单的解释就是：通过某些手段取得某一服务提供商的DNS解析控制权，进而修改相应的域名记录值，使用该服务提供商DNS的用户在访问该域名时，并不会通过轮循的机制查询到域名真实的IP，而是会访问服务提供商DNS里面的记录值。
<Gann> messi: 搞不定阿
<messi> Gann: grub2真头痛，你看看第二页的第一个人pwnedd说的
<messi> Gann: 11楼
<Gann> messi: 是添加  GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768 对吗
<cfy> happyaron: 就说dns server被黑了.或者isp的路由被黑了才有这种效果吧
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 10.10 的chinanet问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=307372&p=2141924#p2141924 因为我到锐捷没流量了，所以就换回了windows用电信wifi上网后来看了几个帖子说的都很麻烦。于是我下好东西准备试试没想到我连上无线之后打开chrome输入帐号直接连上了。我也不知道具体原因。 说明。我在windows ...
<happyaron> cfy: 只要篡改dns记录就行，不需要有服务器权限
<happyaron> cfy: dns污染就是一种
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.我就是这个意思.只能搞定路由和dns server吧.
<cfy> s/吧//
<cfy> 那isp干啥吃的?
<happyaron> cfy: 全中国dns都是被污染的，isp干啥吃的呢？
<cfy> happyaron: 不是这个意思....上次baidu被dns挟持.为啥isp没反应呢/
 * gebjgd isp说，让它污染，不在乎
<cfy> 原来是这样....don't care.....
<messi> Gann: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2
<lzj> dbus-x11是什么，能卸掉吗
<messi> Gann: 试试 Setting the framebuffer resolution 这一段
<happyaron> cfy: 不坏不管，坏了没人提也不管，提了影响不大也不管。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦...反正就是不管....
<NoIE> 各位打扰一下。
<happyaron> cfy: 有些甚至可能是就没注意到。
<NoIE> 我的 VMware Player 虚拟机启动以后，里面没有画面。
<NoIE> 只有一个完全透明的框。
<NoIE> 把鼠标移到窗口里，鼠标变成了win下的那种样子。
<cfy> happyaron: 有权的没注意到......
<happyaron> cfy: :)
<happyaron> cfy: 比如说管理员用google/bing，但是百度坏了。
<happyaron> cfy: 又没人告诉他，他也懒得看检测。
<NoIE> 而且，VMware 窗口后面的窗口（像是浏览器），竟然还能响应鼠标移动的事件。
<Gann> messi: grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg 这个可以用update grube代替吧？
<messi> Gann: 是的
<Gann> messi: 我重启试试
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯.外国baidu坏了.人家不在乎.....中国的isp要调整.需要'特别'技术.....一般不动用......
<lazysnake> w世态
<cfy> They differ in that any component of a one-dimensional array can be accessed in constant time, whereas the average component access time for a list is linear in the length of the list; on the other hand, adding a new element to the front of a list takes constant time, whereas the same operation on an array takes time linear in the length of the array.
<cfy> lisp里竟然还有array....
<NoIE> 我用的是 Ubuntu 10.04 + Compiz + VMware Player 3.1.8
<NoIE> 谢谢.
<cfy> gebjgd: 你那没dns污染吧...
<gebjgd> cfy: 应该没有
<cfy> gebjgd: 哦....
<cfy> happyaron: 哦,我想起一件事情.今天中午,有人觉得40期杂志的有个啥地图少了台湾....
<happyaron> cfy: 我知道。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.
<booduklee> cfy:什么杂志？
<happyaron> cfy: 那是我的interview
<booduklee> happyaron:什么杂志的地图少了台湾？
<happyaron> FC
<booduklee> happyaron:FC是什么？我搜搜去
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.那会有政治危机么.....会不会此期杂志被何谐....
<tonghuix> cfy: 你说啥情况？
<happyaron> cfy: 中文版会删掉那个的。
<cfy> tonghuix: 少了台湾,中国地图.
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.
<tonghuix> cfy: 真的假的？这种事不大可能发生吧
<cfy> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-40/
<cfy> tonghuix 除了大陆,我觉得正常
<tonghuix> cfy: 这个吧，翻译的时候只能是再加上了
<happyaron> usenet到底是咋用的呢？
<cfy> tonghuix: 嗯.
<tonghuix> cfy: 大陆的某些party比较敏感
<cfy> tonghuix: :)
<tonghuix> happyaron: 其实吧相当没用，设置一个地址订阅就可以了
<tonghuix> happyaron: 比如news.cn99.com
<happyaron> tonghuix: 就是个邮件列表？
<happyaron> tonghuix: 感觉还不是一样。
<tonghuix> happyaron: 几乎等同于邮件列表
<NoIE> 各位，VMware Player 的问题，我到哪里问比较合适？
<happyaron> tonghuix: 我看wikipedia说每日全网络流量有8T，感觉邮件列表加一起很难有这么多啊。
<tonghuix> happyaron: 对，确实是，早年的论坛都是这种新闻组形式的，比如水木清华之类的
<tonghuix>  
<tonghuix> happyaron: 如果你用thunderbird的话呢，设置起来很简单，如果用emacs也不复杂
<messi> tonghuix: 水木bbs之前是新闻组？
<cfy> 原来是taiwan的颜色和大陆不一样.....
<happyaron> tonghuix: 都不用。。。
<tonghuix> messi: 可以用邮件的方式订阅和访问
<tonghuix> happyaron: 那你用啥上新闻组？
<happyaron> tonghuix: 我没弄明白啥是新闻组
<Gann> messi: 是发生作用了，但是那个linux股票软件还是不能用
<caleb-> bbs 和 news group 不相干的
<caleb-> 只是 bbs 常常搭着 news group 一起用
<messi> tonghuix: 现在也可以呢，好像我的邮件里时不时还出现cn.bbs.tsinghua的邮件
<messi> gebjgd: 哦，那我就不知道了
<cfy> Gann: 在弄啥呢?
<messi> Gann: 哦，那我就不知道了
<happyaron> caleb-: 不明白啥是usenet，怎么用。
<caleb-> news group 好处是 离线发言/sync
<ofan> 新闻组更像一个聚合吧
<happyaron> caleb-: 看了些介绍还是一头雾水。
<Gann> cfy: 通达信的linux版本
<cfy> Gann: 有啥效果的?
<caleb-> happyaron: 可以用 google group 看一些有名的 news group
<caleb-> happyaron: 可以用 google group 看一些有名的 new group
<Gann> messi: 据说在老的grub里面很容易使用这个软件的
<ofan> vps彻底裸奔了..nnd 上py
<Gann> cfy: 这个你看看能用吗 http://www.cublog.cn/u3/94894/showart_1918701.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 通达信在linux下发威 - 应用 - 简逸
<happyaron> caleb-: 那原始的用法是怎样的呢？订阅是要收费的么？
<caleb-> 不过 news group 都快被废弃了吧
<tonghuix> happyaron: usenet很是不错，不过现在有这么好的邮件列表，也就没必要再用usenet了
<caleb-> happyaron: 就是交换信息，啥都可以聊
<caleb-> happyaron: 一般都是免费的
<happyaron> caleb-: 哪里是入口呢？和邮件用法一样不？
<caleb-> happyaron: 不同 group 内容主题不同
<caleb-> happyaron: 有 news reader
<happyaron> 哦。
<Gann> 我的博客帮忙看看  http://gannchina.appspot.com/
<caleb-> happyaron: 现在一般 mail client 都可以读 news group
<tonghuix> happyaron: news://news.cn99.com
<happyaron> 哦。
<cfy> Gann: 跟grub啥关系?用图形终端不就好了?
<kasion> 雷鸟
<hata> 好赞
<cfy> opera
<happyaron> 然后也像邮件列表一样就可以回复和发言么？
<tonghuix> happyaron: 可以的
<messi> happyaron: 就是邮件呢，你发到mail list里要求加入，通过审核就可以加入了。一般审核就是判别是不是机器人，有没有恶意，其他不管
<redmorning> perl里面找出绝对路径也要用module?
<happyaron> 哦。
<caleb-> 以现在来说，news group 和 mailing list 能做的事几乎一模一样
<jyfl987> shit 刚才掉线了
<happyaron> 哦。
<cfy> redmorning: 绝对芦井?
<hata> micolog那个社区是用什么做的?
<cfy> redmorning: 用use Cwd,然后看当前目录,然后合并下?
<redmorning> cfy: full path specification
<cfy> caleb-: 怎么找出服务器地址呢?newsgroups
<caleb-> cfy: 用 google group 看就行了
<caleb-> cfy: 在 google group 输入想看的 news
<Gann> cfy: 老大，怎么用图形终端阿？
<caleb-> cfy: 比如 cn.bbs.tsinghua
<cfy> caleb-: 如果我想用自己的客户端呢?比如opera
<Gann> cfy: 不会是在x下用吧
<tonghuix> cfy: 现在比较常用的就是news.cn99.com了，然后去订阅吧
<cfy> Gann: 是阿.你难到不用X?
<caleb-> cfy: 一样啊，输入 cn.bbs.tsinghua
<cfy> 哦
<Gann> cfy: 这个是在纯文本终端下用的，以前的老营业部集资
<redmorning> cfy: 比较基本的操作也要用module的话，会不会要记的module太多了？
<Gann> cfy: 以前的老营业部机子上用的linux版本
<tonghuix> 新闻组的话，还是要有个客户端吧，或者是类似emacs这样的集成软件
<Gann> cfy: 能帮忙看看吗？以前的老grub里很容易用的
<caleb-> cfy: https://groups.google.com/group/cn.bbs.campus.tsinghua/topics
<happyaron> caleb-: googlegroups是全的么？
<NoIE> 总算用VirtualBox把兴业网盾制服了。
<cfy> caleb-: 我的opera要求填入incoming server和outcoming server
<caleb-> happyaron: 全不全要看大家有没有 100% sync
<cfy> Gann: 一定要tty?
<caleb-> happyaron: 很多 news user 会选择性 upload
<jyfl987> tonghuix: 用那东西做啥？
<caleb-> happyaron: 所以在不同地方看到的信息量会不一样
<cfy> redmorning: core module不算吧.
<happyaron> caleb-: 哦。
<zkwlx> 各位有没有好点子，关于文件传输的，一端发送一端接收那种，越可靠越好
<cfy> zkwlx: scp.....
<ofan> zkwlx: bt
<redmorning> cfy: 大概有多少个？
<zkwlx> bt?!
<caleb-> 假设 A 和 B 分别用 news group 分享 linux <- 有 upload 的部份，两边都看得到
<cfy> redmorning:  corelist -v 5.012
<lazysnake> zkwlx: ssh
<jyfl987> zkwlx: ftp不够用么？
<caleb-> 但 A 和 B 可能各自保有一些本地资料，没上传给 news group
<lazysnake> zkwlx: dd+ssh。。。+
<zkwlx> 那个，最好windows to linux也OK的
<caleb-> 所以在 A 和 B 看到的东西略有不同
<lazysnake> zkwlx: ftp
<jyfl987> nc+ssh 嘛
<jyfl987> uucp
<jyfl987> xmpp也好 irc分段限制太大
<zkwlx> 我正在写聊天工具，想加上文件传输功能
<redmorning> cfy: ......而且还是不断更新变化的？
<sicklepriest> 问一个有点白的问题，GTK和QT哪个常用些
<cfy> redmorning: 每个版本都不一样,会有新的加入
<Gann> cfy: 对，一定要TTY，希望你能解决。以前老GRUB里很多人都成功了，现在GRUB2里不行阿
<cfy> redmorning: 不用模块是不可能的.
<cfy> Gann: 我不会grub2....
<sicklepriest> 问一个有点白的问题，GTK和QT哪个常用些
<zkwlx> 我看看scp吧，其他那些不是要配置服务器吗？
<caleb-> sicklepriest: 喜欢用 C 用 gtk 或 gtkmm, 喜欢 C++ 用 Qt
<caleb-> sicklepriest: 喜欢用 C 用 gtk , 喜欢 C++ 用 Qt 或 gtkmm
<caleb-> sicklepriest: 随你高兴
<zjf> 貌似GTK厂商支持的多一些
<sicklepriest> <caleb-> 擦  看百度上也是这么说的
<cfy> caleb-: 再客户端里看newsgroups,incoming server怎么填?
<sicklepriest> <caleb->  QT是双层授权
<caleb-> cfy: 那种可能是要看很多 group 的，要输入 news server 位址
<caleb-> cfy: 单一 group 不用写那个
<caleb-> cfy: 一般看 google group 就够鸟
<cfy> caleb-: 哦,那怎么收呢?没服务器地址.也能收?
<caleb-> 这年头不流行 news 了
<caleb-> 很多大学都把 news server 关了
<cfy> caleb-: google group我知道.我现在想试试客户端
<caleb-> cfy: 如果没默认地址就要填 news server 地址
<Freebuilder> vim 只明确提到了函数引用，没提到变量引用。所有的变量都是引用类型吗？
<waterloo2005> 请问一下用kde的朋友，kde的设备管理器的命令行是什么？
<cfy> caleb-: 哦.
<cfy> redmorning: File::Spec,File::Path啥的
<redmorning> cfy: 嗯，题目上有写，谢谢！
<cfy> redmorning: 题目?
<redmorning> cfy: 书本后的练习
<kasion> dolphin?
<cfy> redmorning: 哦...learning perl阿...
<monk_> <waterloo2005>systemsetting?
<kasion> sorry 设备管理器 当我没说 汗
<redmorning> cfy: learning perl看得差不多了，在看Intermediate perl。
<Gann> 这个帖子希望各位帮忙解决一下  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=307376
<cfy> redmorning: 哦.
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 通达信原生态的linux营业部版本
<ttylinux_> freenode连不上，用客户端xchat！！！
<ttylinux_> 有没有人在~~
<whsailing> 请问有谁看过Essential Linux Device Drivers 这本书，
<cfy> 嘿嘿，傻眼了吧，Emacs没反应了！！！ 没关系，表担心，这是正常现象，gnus 是个单线程程序，nntp服务器又慢的要命（你要是在公网，说不定能好点儿）， 多等一会儿就好了，一般也就两三分钟，运气不好的话还要长些，什么？你等不 及了，要编辑文件？那就只好麻烦您老再开一个Emacs吧！
<cfy> 囧.
<cfy> MaskRay: 我又发现个ray....
<ofan> - -
<cfy> MaskRay: 也是emacs的 http://www.lirui.name/post/144.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 用Emacs+Gnus上新闻组 - 我的Ubuntu之旅 - 〖好记性不如烂笔头─Ubuntu Note〗
<MaskRay> cfy: 看到了= =
<cfy> MaskRay: 呵呵.....
<monk_> 额的XChat木问题
<ny_u> omg,ÖÕÓÚ²»ÊÇÂÒÂëÁË
<^k^> ny_u:say omg,终于不是乱码了 in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<cfy> MaskRay: 为嘛 emacs不是多线程....
<cfy> MaskRay: xemacs多线程么?
<Freebuilder> 面对一个既没有指针又没有引用的语言，我表示没法用！
<ofan> - -
<cfy> Freebuilder: 你在说啥语言?lisp?
<jyfl987> Freebuilder: 你说的是java么
<MaskRay> cfy: 不是……不少人有这个提议吧，不过看到介绍说 elisp 一开始设计就不是为多线程服务的
<Freebuilder> cfy, vim script
<cfy> MaskRay: 算了.....我等你用common lisp重写好了.....
<cfy> Freebuilder: 哦.唉,不能和elisp比阿XD
<Freebuilder> 我觉得编程语言没指针就像是世界少了女人
<ofan> Ram Usage:
<ofan> 18mb
<Danny_CN> www.oray.com国内的域名解析网站挂了
<Danny_CN> 估计很多中小网站没法访问了
<ofan> Freebuilder: 那你的世界真够单调的
<Danny_CN> 操，真不稳定
<cfy> MaskRay: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/NoThreading
<^k^> ⇪ title: EmacsWiki: No Threading
<naiwa> 这里都说汉语吧？
<yhl1> 是的
<ttylinux_> wo shuo zi mu de .
<naiwa> 哈哈！
<naiwa> 进来真不容易阿！
<naiwa> 头一次用 linux
<cfy> naiwa: 呵呵.
<naiwa> 只要联网了就能进入这里么？
<Rothsdad> naiwa: 可喜可贺
<cfy>  Swap:       131064          400       130664
<cfy> 搞什么....
<naiwa> HAHA
<yhl1> 上IRC时如何隐藏IP
<ofan> 停掉web服务 内存省出200多m
<kasion> web服务这么占内存的？
<Rothsdad> yhl1: 好像可以申请什么的
<naiwa> 第一次用，我得去外面熟悉熟悉哈哈！等会有问题你们要告诉我 阿 谢谢了 哈哈
<Rothsdad> yhl1: 或者cross the wall
<ny_u> utf8ÁË°É
<^k^> ny_u:say utf8了吧 in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<cfy> ny_u: - -!
<kasion> ^k^是在机器上自我觉醒的智慧体还是一个实在的人类？
<srdgame1> kasion: ^K^ 是個機器人
<srdgame1> 是個bot
<kasion> 那它的策略是怎么定的？
<ny_u> ËùÒÔÎÒ²»ÓÃUTF-8Ò²¿ÉÒÔ£¿²»»á±»kick°É
<^k^> ny_u:say 所以我不用UTF-8也可以？不会被kick吧 in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<srdgame1> kasion: 你問他自己吧
<cfy> ny_u: 调成utf-8.你看topic嘛.
<srdgame1> ny_u: 你還是用UTF-8吧，這樣看着多累
<ny_u> ÂÒÂ룬лл
<^k^> ny_u:say ยาย๋ฃฌะปะป in TIS-620 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<cfy> 你不符合游戏规则...op火起来就kick 了....
<srdgame1> 恩
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛.
<ny_u> ²»»áµ÷°¡£¬ÅªÁË°ëÌìÁË¡£ÏÖÔÚWindows£¬ÓõÄmiranda
<^k^> ny_u:say 不会调啊，弄了半天了。现在Windows，用的miranda in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
 * cfy 断网.....
<pocoyo> cfy: 干啥.
<cfy> pocoyo: 我发你gtalk了....
<ny_u> ÒÔÇ°ÔÚubuntuƨÊÂûÓÐ
<^k^> ny_u:say 以前在ubuntu屁事没有 in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
 * srdgame1 什麼
<cfy> pocoyo: 能收到么?
<cfy> pocoyo: ok
<pocoyo> cfy: ok
<lainme> ny_u: 换个软件，pidgin、chatzilla什么的
<pocoyo> cfy: 手机?
<ttylinux_> Ubuntu这里比fedora热闹多了。
<cfy> pocoyo: pc
<cfy> ttylinux_: 这里可以认为不只是ubuntu,囧
<ttylinux_> 无聊的时候，可以过来这里随便吹吹水。
<srdgame1> 還有部分的Arch, Gentoo兄弟們
<kasion> Debian党人士冒泡表存在
<ttylinux_>  <cfy> ttylinux_: 这里可以认为不只是ubuntu,囧》》》可以，不过，这里讲话会放松一点。
 * Rothsdad 快熄灯了，bye~ 大家好梦啊!
<yhl1> 有谁用手机上IRC
<yhl1> 的？
<whsailing> 有谁看过Essential Linux Device Drivers
<cfy> Rothsdad: 断电还有网?
<Rothsdad> yhl1: 我的是wm6.1
<kasion> 安卓的手机应该没有问题
<Rothsdad> cfy: 断电不断网
<yhl1> JAVA的可行？:-D
<cfy> Rothsdad: 真不错...
<srdgame1> 手機還用IRC，的確是Gick了
<Rothsdad> 嘿嘿
<ttylinux_>    有一个irc客户端，安装插件在firefox上，就可以用到。 <yhl1> 有谁用手机上IRC
<yhl1> ？？
<Rothsdad> 在我的touchpro上搜索irc，会出现一大堆irc软件的
<cfy> jmirc
<cfy> 手机用
<yhl1> 我试试
<ttylinux_> 我在看人发信息出来，还是不要看了。边看边翻译，影响翻译质量。
<puhemo> sysv-rc-conf怎么设置啊？
<puhemo> sysv-rc-conf中s是什么？
<happyaron> puhemo: 在upstart系统上那东西已经废了。
<puhemo> 不懂？
<hutong> 呵呵
<pocoyo> happyaron: http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread346918.html .
<roylez_> happyaron: http://linux-macbook-air-killers.blogspot.com/2009/11/asus-ul30ul80-is-100-fully-supported.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ultrathin Linux laptops -- Linux MacBook Air Killers: Asus UL30/UL80 is 100% fully-supported Linux compatible with touchpad script fix
<roylez_> happyaron: http://www.360buy.com/product/294451.html
<happyaron> pocoyo: 不懂。
<happyaron> roylez_: 这事啥？
<happyaron> 是
<pocoyo> happyaron: 不会透明.
<roylez_> happyaron: 我下一个本就买华硕UL30系列好了
<happyaron> pocoyo: 呃。。UI方面的我一点都不通。
<happyaron> roylez_: 挺好，但是用过TP再用别的可能有落差。
<roylez_> happyaron: 无光驱，电池12小时，linux全面兼容，没什么可挑剔的了
<roylez_> happyaron: 现在的新thinkpad看不顺眼阿
<happyaron> roylez_: 看你打算花多少钱了。
<happyaron> roylez_: t看起来还都可以
<roylez_> happyaron: 我公司配的T410，挺不爽的
<happyaron> roylez_: 但是用别的本可能会更不爽
<happyaron> roylez_: 不妨你先借个别的用几天，然后再考虑买啥。
<roylez_> happyaron: 现在没钱....
<happyaron> roylez_: 嗯。。。
<pocoyo> roylez_: 拜见主席
<roylez_> pocoyo: .
<catcher> 请教个问题
<catcher> shell脚本中
<catcher>  5 alias player="mplayer  -quiet -cache 30000 "
<catcher>   6 type -a player
<catcher> 第 6 行: type: player: 未找到
<catcher> 怎么回事啊  脚本中的allias怎么不起作用
<catcher> help me please
<lazysnake> ？
<catcher> alias player="mplayer  -quiet -cache 30000"
<catcher>  alias
<catcher>  type -a player
<catcher> 输出结果
<catcher> alias player='mplayer  -quiet -cache 30000 -cache-min 0.1'
<catcher> f: 第 7 行: type: player: 未找到
<flh> 大家好，请教一个问题：如何在无盘系统debian上，给8139网卡加驱动？
<catcher> 没人知道 晚安了
<void1> 8139怎么可能不被驱动
<flh> void1: 我的无盘内容是debian,,其它的机能启动，而这个不能
<flh> void1: 可能没有modprobe 那个网卡的模块？
<flh> void1: 无盘只能对付一类同配置的机器，是不是？
<albert_> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……大家睡觉好觉。
<MeaCulpa> 我勒个去，公司申请报销的网页我js报错..........
<lazysnake> http://news.163.com/special/2010taiwanMayoralelections/
<jackey> 哈哈，刚刚和别人聊QQ，间接的稳定的用了视频，真好。
<jackey> 原来ubuntu中QQ，不能用视频，可以用ffserver实现的
<lazysnake> 大约大去之期不远矣 写道 "刚刚测试发现，从墙内访问google.com时页面的关键字输入框失踪，同时css错位。在墙外访问一切正常。比对页面源代码之后发现，是html中input相关代码被移
<lazysnake> 除。"
<alvin_rxg> http://society.solidot.org/comments.pl?sid=22716&cid=90295
<lazysnake> alvin_rxg: 明显违法行为。
<lazysnake> Your comment is awaiting moderation. 怎么翻译才好？
<lazysnake> moderation是不是有别的意思哦
<lazysnake> ok了
<kdlijian> gebjgd: morning
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 还没吃晚饭呢
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 暴露了吧 不在墙内
<kdlijian> 继续折腾字体 我艹
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 早就折腾完了
<kdlijian> 早折腾完早清静
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 你有没有用文泉驿正黑？
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 不用
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 那个字体小了不好看
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 我是8到9号字体
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: Jagdwurst http://www.wazu.jp/gallery/Fonts_ChineseTraditional.html
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 我正折腾文泉驿呢 那跟你不是一路了
<bosskey> 都睡觉了
<lazysnake> &nbsp
<kdlijian> &nbsp;
<lazysnake> 8-)呃。是这样的，
<wobu> hello
<^k^> wobu, 好  方法名 [:chr_hour] 未找到 
<wobu> hi
<wobu> 实在没事，逗机器人玩儿
<^k^> wobu, 好  方法名 [:chr_hour] 未找到 
<larry1> 怎么每次都会回应你啊
<alvin_rxg> hellp
<lazysnake> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<lazysnake> help!
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 过来逗地主
<lazysnake> ge
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 我来不起了。刚刚翻译了个东西。累。要睡了。
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 脚本的问题还没脚本。唉。不懂弄啊
<sherry_zhang> 大家好！
<sherry_zhang> 谁能回答我一个正则问题？
<alvin_rxg> ohayo
<sherry_zhang> alvin_rxg: thanks
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<sherry_zhang> alvin_rxg: I think I already found the problem
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<^k^> 方法名 [:addTimCh] 未找到
<^k^> 方法名 [:addTimCh] 未找到
<larry1> 没?
<^k^> 方法名 [:addTimCh] 未找到
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看了半天
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: archos只有archos 5 internet支持自定制linux
<gebjgd> al
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在最便宜的8G是150欧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 带运费了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 只能Ångström
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 别的发行版不行。看了一下里面有gnome和xfce还有lxde，没有kde
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: bin
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: Ångström有bin的gnome xfce lxde
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这啥，你可以装 android 么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不想用默认的android
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<WilliamHerry> 帮帮忙呀，我试着架DNS服务器， 在其它机子上可以查到，在它自己上查不到，
#ubuntu-cn 2010-12-01
<olvi> 早上好
<xiangfu> ls
<xiangfu> ls
<xiangfu> ls
<xiangfu> sorry, wrong window.
<iOpera> msn - Couldn't log in: Error reported by MSN server: Internal server error/Account banned 最近啥状况？都打仗了？
<UU123> 进进出出,你应该知道是啥情况了,来了来了,挂了挂了的,HOHO
<xiangfu> 16:43 *** xiangfu JOI
<xiangfu> too bad, I can't see chinese. :(.
<olvi> xiangfu:
<olvi> hnws:
<UU123> 一个倒下了,千千万万的站起来了.前补后继
<microcai> hi
<^k^> microcai, 好  方法名 [:chr_hour] 未找到 
<iOpera> ^k^: 又改错了啥函数
<iOpera> roylez: 上班没
<Gun^Rose> 大家早上好
<iOpera> 滚玫瑰？
<iIlL10oO> iOpera: 没,只是把方法未找到的错误 hook 了一下, 之前是遇到方法未找到的错误就直接线程出错并结束了.
<iOpera> 。反正是有错了嘛
<iOpera> ikk-irssi, KK-OPERA, WiiW, ikk-opera, iIlL10oO ?
<iOpera> 换这么多nick?
<iIlL10oO> 是啊
<iIlL10oO> iOpera: 无聊换着玩
<iOpera> 搞晕人的
<iIlL10oO> hi
<^k^> iIlL10oO, 好  ㍡ 
<iIlL10oO> 搞定了,怪不得之前一直不响应 hi 和 test
<iIlL10oO> 原来是 chr_hour 这个方法没了
<iOpera>  那后面带方块了。
<iOpera> 又是那9点。 你就不能换一个
<iIlL10oO> iOpera: 换成什么好
<iOpera> 通常irc客户端的字体设置，比较单一，受限制。
<iIlL10oO> iOpera: 方块说明你的字体不好, 或你用的不是 LINUX
<iIlL10oO> linux 肯定能显示
<iOpera> 自己想，终端怎么搞
<iOpera> 胡说
<iOpera> 幼儿园才这样说话的
<iIlL10oO> ...
<Tomcat> 有人在？
<DangerCode> 恩 ,
<Tomcat> 有礼
<DangerCode>   你好
<DangerCode>  第一次使用irc
<wwwgc> configure: error: Cairo requires at least one native font backend.  Please install FreeType and fontconfig and try again.                freebsd  这个问题咋解决
<Tomcat> 字体缺失吧
<Tomcat> FB玩桌面？
<iOpera> 工信部:山寨产品非完全侵权 有助社会进步
<wwwgc> 恩
<wwwgc> 在哪里找字体呢
<Tomcat> google
<wwwgc> e
<iOpera> configure的时候，怎么会涉及字体
<iOpera> 是configure配置的时候？
<iOpera> 调用时候？
<wwwgc> 不只
<wwwgc> 应该是调用
<iOpera> 额，不是你的问题？别人的？
<Tomcat> 个人觉得是Cairo需要一些字体效果来渲染 你的的配置没有打开 由此有error
<iOpera> 调用的时候，也没道理会找不到缺省字体
<wwwgc> 恩
<wwwgc> 别人的问题
<iOpera> 那难道是别人在win下跑的gtk qt?
<wwwgc> 不是
<iOpera> .
<iOpera> native font backend。后端，说不定真的是没fontconfig...
<wwwgc> 么有
 * DangerCode .
<iOpera> ● aw libcairo2
<iOpera> 依赖于: libc6 (>= 2.11), libdirectfb-1.2-0, libfontconfig1 (>= 2.8.0),        libfreetype6 (>= 2.3.5), libpixman-1-0 (>= 0.15.16), libpng12-0 >=           1.2.13-4), libx11-6 (>= 0), libxcb-render-util0 (>= 0.3.6),           libxcb-render0 (>= 0), libxcb1 (>= 0), libxrender1, zlib1g (>=           1:1.1.4)
<Tomcat> 一直在找notepad++的jquery 插件
<Tomcat> 好像是没有的
<iOpera> 没 。。。那还说什么哦。 wwwgc
<Kandu> 話說，那人不會用 FreeBSD 的包管理工具么？都是自動解決依賴的呀
<DangerCode> close
<iOpera> 额。难道freebsd都直接编译，可以不管依赖？
<iOpera> 不是最严谨的嘛
<Decate> 198141whq tenyears_b@163.com
<iOpera> freeflying: ahh. probs ought to do that, have to get up in four-and-a-half hours  这啥意思啊
<iOpera> roylez: 来翻译下
<decate> 终于登上来了。
<abcasdf> 需要做到这一点 要花费4小时 或一个半 以内
<Decade> ？
<Decade> 请问有人在吗？
<iOpera> abcasdf: ...
<Decade> 有江西赣州的吗？
<Decade> :-D
<kiss_kill> 有人研究过 Tiny Core Linux 吗？
<Decade> 不懂，我刚开始用ubuntu.
<iOpera> kiss_kill: 那淫妇，似乎研究过。没在
<pys8302> Decade:你好
<pys8302> iOpera:为什么这样说？
<iOpera> ？
<Decade> pys8302 你好。
<pys8302> 淫妇？
<Decade> ？
<iOpera> 那是某人的代称
<Decade> 我没说什么啊。
<AleiPhoenix> 哪个人有这样的称号。
<Decade> 新人新肉，不要宰我。
<pys8302> Decade: 回你一下
<pys8302> 没人喜欢这样的雅号
<iOpera> nick中带yf的，都是。 lol
<Decade> 呵呵，谢了，在编辑fcitx4.0的时候，遇到点问题，想来这问问。
<AleiPhoenix> 拼音缩写真棒orz
<Decade> ……YF=淫妇？
<iOpera> 幸好没在。
<AleiPhoenix> ......
<iOpera> 要不又要掐架了。
<pys8302> kiss_kill这名字我理解为吻到死，windows哈哈
<pys8302> 喻名
<Decade> 谁编译过fcitx4.0源码包的？No cairo-xlib found!cairo-xlib是什么库？
<iOpera> 碰晕死。 -> pys8302
<Decade> ……那我名字你们想出什么花样没有？
<pys8302> 那看你起的喻意？
<iOpera> pys8302 <- 怕淫死
<iOpera> 拼音的，就没好的。赶紧改了
<Decade> ……
<olvi> decade<- 打卡的
<Decade> ……
<iOpera> lol
<Decade> 得呗，打卡的，总算不是什么坏事。
<olvi> lol
<Decade> olvi，大力水手？
<olvi> lol好噢
<AleiPhoenix> loool
<AleiPhoenix> 你们太逗了。
<Decade> 呵呵，请教一下，cairo-xlib是什么库？哪里可以安装上？
<iOpera> 阿雷。
<iOpera> 没这样的库吧
<Decade> 那为什么编辑fcitx4.0时候，就有这个提示吗？
<Decade> No cairo-xlib found!
<Wmpotato> Decade, 到新立得里面搜搜吧，不然把configure提示的那一句话都cp到google去搜
<iOpera> 说不定是作者自己编的一个
<Decade> ……不会吧？新立得搜不到。
<iOpera> fcitx何时也用cairo了。
<iOpera> 画边框？
<Decade> 本来就是新手来的，碰上这问题更不明白了。
<zjf> 是这个库吗？http://cairographics.org/
<iOpera> 找维护者嘛。发邮件
<kiss_kill> 突然对Tiny Core Linux很感兴趣
<Kandu> Decade: 裝 cairo 的庫就好
<Kandu> Decade: 裡面帶 cairo-xlib.pc
<Decade> 我装一个试试看。
<Decade> 嗯，谢谢。
<pys8302> Tiny Core Linux是新的？
<Decade> 正在apt-get install
<AleiPhoenix> 嗯…… fcitx 的皮肤用cairo重写貌似
<kiss_kill> 嗯
<kiss_kill> 是的
<AleiPhoenix> 话说先跑sudo apt-get build-dep fcitx呢。
<Decade> 我晕死，搞什么啊，fcitx4.0这么难安装，No cairo-xlib found!搞完了又来个no pangocairo found!
<iGirl> Decade: 你不会找deb包啊
<pys8302> 好小，才10多M，我用的是PUPPY哈哈
<Decade> 不会啊，ubuntu新手，下了个tar.gz，学着自己安装的。
<AleiPhoenix> 嗯,4.0有deb包。
<iOpera> Kandu: 带pc的，对编译何用哦
<AleiPhoenix> 编译安装先跑 apt-get build-dep 装一下依赖。
<Decade> 再说了，总不能次次找deb包，万一哪天碰上个没deb包的呢？
<Decade> 明白了。我试试去。
<iOpera> 应该是带dev的
<Kandu> iOpera: pkg-config 要用到
<iGirl> Decade: 你去google code的fcitx页面看看就知道了
<iOpera> 继续折腾，我继续scim
<kiss_kill> 11M很小 很强大
<iGirl> 不喜欢装那些编译依赖包
<AleiPhoenix> 话说scim, ibus和X11兼容性不好？
<kiss_kill> scim现在还不错 比以前好多了
<AleiPhoenix> 切中文在浏览器里一些莫名其妙的问题。
<if_else> 各位，man 手册的 5,7,数字是什么意思，谢谢
<iOpera> 很久没维护升级了
<kiss_kill> 我也是继续在scim
<kiss_kill> 偶尔会fcitx
<iOpera> if_else: 不同的位置
<kiss_kill> 从来没用ibus
<iGirl> fcitx最好了
<Decade> 习惯了fcitx的五笔拼音，用的顺手了，再在正用着呢，
<pys8302> kiss_kill: 没用ibus.why?
<kiss_kill> 有没有人陪我一起折腾Tiny Core Linux ？：）
<kiss_kill> pys8302: 个人感觉不好
<Decade> kiss_kill，我还在被ubuntu折腾呢。
<kiss_kill> 呵呵
<iOpera> 无用的折腾了干嘛。 kiss_kill
<pys8302> kiss_kill: q
<kiss_kill> 有用，微系统
<kiss_kill> 而且蛮好玩的
<iOpera> 你不如直接用fb
<kiss_kill> :!
<iOpera> 不至于你的机器那么差
<Decade> http://code.google.com/p/fcitx/downloads/list就是从这下的tar.gz
<kiss_kill> 家里有老爷机
<Kandu> Decade: 愛編譯，用 arch. 你看 pacman -Qo /usr/lib/pkgconfig/cairo-xlib.pc
<iOpera> 多老爷呢
<Kandu> /usr/lib/pkgconfig/cairo-xlib.pc is owned by cairo 1.10.0-2
<pys8302> 我是想找陪我折腾苹果系统的人，哈哈
<kiss_kill> 不过呢，搞数据恢复，尤其很多人XP挂了，还是蛮快呢
<kiss_kill> 拍
<kiss_kill> p3
<Kandu> Decade: 一個包，帶全了。用不着到處找奇奇怪怪的包
<Decade> 噢。
<pys8302> kiss_kill:偶机挂了有U盘ghost
<kiss_kill> 很多人习惯性的把材料放桌面上 嘎嘎
<kiss_kill> 尤其很多办公人士
<kiss_kill> 当然了，PE系统也不错。
<kiss_kill> 不过感觉定制性不如Tiny Core Linux
<kiss_kill> 嘿嘿
<iOpera> 嘛定制性
<pys8302> 偶u盘有winpe+puppy +ubuntu livecd+ghost备份哈哈
<kiss_kill> 我U盘只有128M
<iOpera> 不如直接用slax
<iOpera> 一个一个mo的加
<kiss_kill> 我以前用过cdlinux
<pys8302> 哈哈，不知有没‘系统控‘这个词
<pys8302> 偶就是
<pys8302> 还没装过MAC系统
<kiss_kill> 没有，我不是系统控，我用一些东西都是为了提高自己的效率
<zuoshouG> 请问一个聊天账户里面有个 附近的人 那个东西怎么看附近的人怎么聊天？：）
<Decade> MAC倒是装过，不过不好用啊。
<Decade> 很不习惯，05年的时候接触了一下
<kiss_kill> mac没搞过
<iOpera> zuoshouG: 那是bonjour协议
<pys8302> MAC什么版本
<microcai> pys8302: you are ?
<pys8302> yes
<microcai> iOpera:  franch ... , mean hello
<iOpera> mac的硬件麻烦的哦
<microcai> iOpera: yep
<iOpera> microcai: 给我说干嘛。给 zuoshouG 说嘛。
<microcai> iOpera: mac only support limited hardware ...
<iOpera> 那是
<iOpera> 字体渲染还不好看
<microcai> iOpera:  .. .. ... joined halfway ...
<pys8302> MAC硬件不是支持英特尔的吗？
<zuoshouG> iOpera 是不是局域网内使用这个系统或者这个协议的话我就能联系或者看到？
<microcai> iOpera: me is using CJK console with weechat
<microcai> iOpera:  who sad CJK console is useless
<microcai> iOpera:  who sad CJK console is useless?
<Pwnna> eclipse
<iOpera> zuoshouG: 协议都这样，协议想同的就可以嘛。bonjour的，你可以找mac机器连。
<iOpera> weechat..
<iOpera> 不是很难用的嘛
<pys8302> microcai:speak chinese
<iOpera> pys8302: 还不改名
<zuoshouG> iOpera, 哦，我没用过，总看不到人，所以。。。呵呵
<pys8302> iOpera:?么意思
<iOpera> zuoshouG: 你可以买一个mac的logo。假装mac机。
<microcai> pys8302:  ... ttyim has not yet developed
<iOpera> pys8302: 你这拼音的nick啊。迟早出一个难听的名
<microcai> iOpera:  Pai Si 8302?
<pys8302> iOpera: I like
<microcai> pys8302:  .. . ...
<microcai> iOpera:  DIY ... we don't like *buy*
<pys8302> I like
<zuoshouG> iOpera, 哦，那就不假装：）thx
<lubcat> .....
<iOpera> microcai: ~~
<lubcat> dont like buy.....u will ...
<iOpera> oops
<iOpera> 发现一个间谍bot
<iOpera> ilinux
<iOpera> nnnd 一查询，立马断线
<iOpera> 还用ipv6
<pys8302> iOpera:ssgg是不是bot
<iOpera> 那不知道
<pys8302> iOpera:怎么查？
<microcai> iOpera: yes >
<microcai> iOpera: yes ???
<iOpera> whois
<microcai> iOpera: ilinux is a spy?
<iOpera> microcai: 你啥系统。 nnnd
<iOpera> 换个客户端嘛
<microcai> iOpera:  cainix
<iOpera> 。践兔变的系统？
<microcai> iOpera:  cai' unix , cainix
<iOpera> 不就改了一个内核，改乱了的系统嘛
<iOpera> lol
<microcai> iOpera: ... ... ...
<iOpera> 还不承认？
<iGirl> lol
<microcai> iOpera: these is a patch won't accept by Linux, so , every linux patched by my patch will be called cainix
<microcai> iOpera:  it's not Linux
<iOpera> 嗯。改得嘛都不正常了。都说鸟语了。你看。
<microcai> iOpera: Linux won't have CJK console ....
<hceasy> ^_^  我家的电脑联网了
<pys8302> hceasy:我看到了
<iOpera> hceasy: 朝鲜还打仗了。你这高兴个啥
<AleiPhoenix> 。。。
<hceasy> pys8302: 。。。
<zuoshouG> hceasy, 呵呵，恭喜
<hceasy> 好久没能用UBUNTU
<pys8302> hceasy:不联网能上来吗
<hceasy> 因为没有网络
<hceasy> 我平时都用手机上啊
<pys8302> hceasy:手机有irc客户端？
<hceasy> 靠  网页版的irc不能用补全
<hceasy> ppc手机有IRC客户端
<hceasy> java手机可以用
<hceasy> JMIRC
<pys8302> 是吗？我也想要，手机80M不知怎么用
<hceasy> FCITX输入法的DEB包在哪里？
<hceasy> 谷歌上搜去，一堆
<Decade> 明白的，就是想学会tar.gz的打包。
<pys8302> hceasy:你的JMIRC在哪下的
<hceasy> http://jmirc.sf.net/beta/jmIrc.jad
<hceasy> 这个客户端可简易  一般的JAVA手机都可以带动
<pys8302> hceasy:试试
<iOpera> 手机上，是自作孽，不可活
<hceasy> 。。。。 我用手机都上几个月了
<pys8302> iOpera:新鲜呗
<AleiPhoenix> # 2010-09-23
<AleiPhoenix>     * 增加 PPA 源，地址见右侧外部链接（External Links）
<AleiPhoenix>     * Google code 上的 deb 包将不再更新
<tsdeng> 来发个牢骚。。ruby社区人脑袋都进水了！！！整天ORM，dbi,rdbi都没人搞了！！！
<AleiPhoenix> 从ppa源安装吧。
<iOpera> ruby就是个小工具，别当真。 tsdeng
<AleiPhoenix> 然后把apt cache里的拉出来。
<zuoshouG> 楼上说的是fcitx吧
<hceasy> 恩  刚才添加源了  现在正在更新
<microcai> Decade: make dist-bzip2
<iOpera> 额。 iIlL10oO
<microcai> tsdeng:  what is ORM?
<Decade> 兄弟们，我有些看不过来了，呵呵，谢谢大家。
<Decade> 学习tar.gz的打包中。
<microcai> tsdeng: Object Orented Model ?
<iOpera> ?
<zuoshouG> hceasy,  我还是换回ibus，ppa安装，10.4lst装1.38感觉爽
<tsdeng> Object-Relational mapping
<tsdeng> I just talked with a developer of rdbi
<tsdeng> He gave it up, cause no one care that in ruby community!!!!
<tsdeng> Fucking ORM. Beautiful but sucks. Please use key-value storage directly. Don't fuck the pretty database to let it act like a shitty ORM.
<tsdeng> Sorry, I m so sad....T_T
<iOpera> 打倒rubbish
<iOpera> 咋ruby的家伙，也像perl的，喜欢骂人呢
<tsdeng> What language or frameworks do you use??
<tsdeng> Sorry guys
<tsdeng> I spent two days on finding a handy data access sloution rather than using activeRecord
<iOpera> 看来ruby有超过perl的潜质。 lol
<pys8302> i speak : speak chinese,
<pys8302> 看得好累
<tsdeng> sorry刚改过来输入法
<hceasy> 什么时候超级牛力可以同时进行好几个安装了 ？
<tsdeng> 用 IRC的老中这么少啊！！？？
<tsdeng> 同志们说说你们都用什么语言开发。。。安慰安慰我。。。
<palomino|working> c , tsdeng
<ofan> 开发啥
<iOpera> pl
<tsdeng> 硬件／系统开发的？
<iOpera> java? palomino|working
<palomino|working> 外加少量c++和汇编 , tsdeng
<palomino|working> 我的java仅限于j2me , iOpera
<palomino|working> 而且也很久不用了 , iOpera
<iOpera> 额。破马居然转了
<iOpera> 欢迎来asm
<palomino|working> 以前就是asm派的.. , iOpera
<iOpera> nnnd 没听说过
<tsdeng> pl? iOpera
<palomino|working> 职业生涯早期c+asm... , iOpera
<palomino|working> 学生期间asm+c... , iOpera
<iOpera> 。
<iOpera> 回想我学生时代，都是binary.
<tsdeng> 兄弟们没做web开发的啊？
<palomino|working> ?_? 直接写机器码么... , iOpera
<Decade> 咯，要命吧？binary?
<tsdeng> 我做了一年多web, 发现简直是浑水
<tsdeng> pl/SQL? iOpera
<iOpera> perl
<iOpera> palomino|working: 当然
<palomino|working> nb , iOpera
<iOpera> 没赶上好时代
<John_Morgan> 请问华为 e1750 之类的3G上网卡，fedora 下能用么？
<arzyu> tsdeng: 又一个搞web开发的。
<tsdeng> haha
<Kandu> iOpera: 他們沒給自家 MCU 開發匯編器?
<Guest22857> 各位msn登录不上呀
<tlze> 经常的事，ms都没什么心意搞这个了。
<Guest22857> 伤感了
<zzmfish> John_Morgan, 我在linux下使用一个华为3g上网卡，电信的，忘了什么型号了
<zzmfish> John_Morgan, 用wvdial来拨号的
<John_Morgan> zzmfish: 即插即用还是要 装驱动什么的一堆config?
<zzmfish> 不用，用第三方软件拨号的，叫wvdial，要配置一下，我是在网上搜索的
<microcai> ... ...
<microcai> weechat is coooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<iIlL10oO> weechat 容易乱码
<microcai> /buffer 1
<John_Morgan> zzmfish: 不自带拨号么? 有风险。发热厉害么？
<microcai> iIlL10oO:  ... I patched kernel. CJK console
<zzmfish> 没认真了解发热，我用得不多
<ofan> weechat能不能左右分割窗口？
<microcai> ofan: ... ... not sure.
<ofan> microcai: 习惯irssi了
<iIlL10oO> microcai: 牛
<iOpera> Kandu: 单板机，自己写一个反汇编的，微打打印出来。通常就这样。
<John_Morgan> zzmfish: ok.3q.
<John_Morgan> ofan: irssi， yes。
<XanaduNWH> wvdial以前用过，要写个简单的脚本
<microcai> ofan:  ... irssi can gtalk ?
<microcai> iIlL10oO: yep, I'm cow
<ofan> microcai: irssi+bitlbee
<microcai> ofan: i c
<microcai> freeflying:  .. hi
<microcai> freeflying:  Can you arrange a interview
<microcai> freeflying:  Can you arrange a interview ?
<microcai> freeflying:  Can you arrange an interview ?
<lubcat> ...
<iOpera> Zeitgeist nnnd
<microcai> iOpera: nnnd ? nai nai nai de ?
<missing> 菜主席吃饭啦
<microcai> iOpera: test 17SAAI875, he may be spy
<microcai> missing:  ... ... I'm eating
<missing> 哦
<iIlL10oO> iOpera: 怎么发 test
<missing> iOpera: ee,今天加菜啊
<microcai> iIlL10oO: iOpera  say you ar spy, send by GFW
<iIlL10oO> why me
<missing> it must be you,lol
<archl> ......
<iIlL10oO> show me the money
<lubcat> ......
<microcai> iIlL10oO:  the money this there
<pys8302> microcai:are you in china?
<microcai> pys8302:  .. .. currently yes
<pys8302> you and i so far away
<pys8302> haha
<LeithWong> pool
<microcai> pys8302:  .. ..  spy ... ...
<pys8302> no
<pys8302> :-D
<cfy> 以root登陆后决不可离开终端。
<pys8302> cfy:why?
<cfy> pys8302: 离开别人就来了嘛
<pys8302> you right
<Warm_HUG> 这一点，极其重要
<iIlL10oO> alias q=exit
<iIlL10oO> 用完q一下
<Rothsdad> 有没有不用webqq登录qq的办法？
<cfy> http://gentoo.linuxsir.org/doc/cn/gentoo-security.xml
<iIlL10oO> 一般都是sudo
<Rothsdad> 也不用linuxqq
<microcai> cfy: why?
<microcai> Rothsdad: pidgin
<cfy> microcai: 安全手则吧.
<Rothsdad> microcai: 无法登陆
<pys8302> 如果攻击者获得root访问权限， 系统就不可靠了，只有重装一途
<ofan> 基本不用root登陆
<Kandu> cfy: 還有，以 root 登入，然後 startx 後鎖住屏幕也不安全
<ofan> 除了连服务器
<DraZet> 哈喽哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<pys8302> ofan:you why? i like
<cfy> Kandu: why?
<ofan> pys8302: 毛意思？
<Kandu> cfy: 你試試 ctrl+alt+N 到那個 tty 下 ctrl+z
<pys8302> ofan:我喜欢用root
<ofan> pys8302: ...
<cfy> Kandu: 我发现,不能ctrl+z.....
<cfy> Kandu: 不过可以ctrl-c吧....
<cfy> Kandu: 额....我经常这么干....郁闷了...
<pys8302> ofan:不过ubuntu 10.04的root下不能设声音，唉
<ofan> sudo党飘过
<ofan> pys8302: root 加到audio组
<Kandu> cfy: 奇怪，我怎麼能 ctrl+z
<cfy> Kandu: 不过ctrl+c肯定可以,那么还是危险.....
<pys8302> ofan:还不能设用户和组？
<ofan> 现在连登陆器都没有 直接inittab里启动x
<cfy> Kandu: 不过.我这里可以认为没人会用....所以无所谓....
<iOpera> 只有践兔才这样危险
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> iOpera: ee......
<ofan> pys8302: 啥不能
<cfy> ee的电脑崽崽都能用....太危险了......
<iOpera> 至于嘛。这么谨小慎微的
<cfy> 单位的话,比较那个吧,可以把重要的资料,减少用户权限
<iOpera> ❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿
<iOpera> 睡觉
<cfy> @_@
<iOpera> 额。 iIlL10oO 你不如用这个，醒目多了。
<roylez> iOpera: .
<brianzhao> 新浪围脖挂掉了
<brianzhao> 几个小时都不行
<brianzhao> 从今天早上开始的
<pys8302> 是吗？
<pys8302> 龙丘居士亦可怜,谈空说有夜不眠。忽闻河东狮子吼,拄杖落手心茫然。
<FML> hello
<FML> i need help
<FML> process (314) GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id
<FML> 谁碰见这个警告了？
<DraZet> 什么警告啊
<DraZet>  米有遇到过
<FML> process (314) GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id
<ofan> 开机就有
<FML> 就这个
<FML> 开机就有
<ofan> 很多都有
<FML> ofan:那怎么办》？
<FML> how can i do
<ofan> FML: 凑合着用
<FML> 给个链接解决方案吧
<ofan> 反正也不崩溃
<FML> 我的崩溃
<FML> ofan:目前没有解决方案么？我记得老版本的没有这个问题啊
<ofan> 有的崩有的不崩..  原因不一样
<ofan> 好像就是因为某些版本的问题
<FML> ofan:哦，你的也有么？
<ofan> FML: 有
<ofan> FML: 但是不崩
<FML> ofan: 那我从哪个网站能够及时知道这个警告有没有解决方案？
<pys8302> 是不是用户ID删了
<FML> ofan:我半个月之前问这个问题都没人知道，今天终于有人回答了
<FML> pys8302: 没动过用户ID啊
<cfy> grep shadow system-auth
<ofan> FML: 我也不知道..  你要有时间的话自己研究下
<cfy> 看下用的是什么,是sha还是md5
<FML> pys8302: 但是它提示到确实是用户ID的警告
<FML> ofan: 多谢
<cfy> 我的是sha512sum,这样基本无法暴力咯,password        required        pam_unix.so try_first_pass use_authtok nullok sha512 shadow
<calebot> cfy: 要看 /etc/passwd /etc/shadow 才准确
<ofan> 都改成rsa 4096 bits
<cfy> calebot: 不是这里的设置么?
<calebot> cfy: $6$ 开头的才是 sha512
<calebot> cfy: 设置后不会改旧密码的
<cfy> grep shadow /etc/pam.d/system-auth
<cfy> calebot: 我是sha512
<calebot> cfy: 检查你的 /etc/shadow 看密码是不是 $6$
<cfy> calebot: 是的.
<calebot> 默认设置只对 新建立/新改变 的密码生效，如果用户资料是从旧系统迁来的就不会变
<ofan> 有没有熟悉git的，怎么让服务器端的git仓库不是bare的？用的gitosis
<roylez> iOpera: http://jandan.net/2010/11/30/1-500-jp.html
<iOpera> 没看出是jp的
<pys8302> jpan 人少
<zuoshouG> 请问，现在这个ubuntu淘宝店铺还开不？逛逛。
<baozi> 请问evolution创建新账户，怎么没有输入密码的地方啊？
<XanaduNWH> 收件的时候提示输入
<happyaron> zuoshouG: 开的。
<ZhangNing> 我用/msg NickServ REGISTER注册的时候总是显示位置命令
<ZhangNing> 这是为什么啊
<zuoshouG> happyaron, 搜到的都是关闭了，不知道怎么进去那个地址，你有没
<iOpera> http://news.xinhuanet.com/photo/2010-12/01/12834704_81n.jpg
<ZhangNing> 该怎么注册名称啊
<widon> 你们Makefile加不加-Wall选项啊
<zuoshouG> happyaron, 找到了，呵呵，谢谢，搜ubuntu贴纸可以直达，其他的找死人都找不到http://shop33760196.taobao.com
<^k^> ⇪ title: ubuntu中文商店- - 淘宝网
<iOpera> http://news.xinhuanet.com/world/2010-12/01/12835077_21n.jpg roylez
<zuoshouG> ^k^ 应该要加个 中文论坛标签，呵呵
<UU123> ubuntu中文商店   神马意思 ?
<iOpera> 打҉倒҉一҉切҉不҉说҉话҉的҉家҉伙҉
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> ee不睡觉了?
<shvntr> 在梦游呢。。这是。。
 * cfy  学校sb
<ZhangNing> 这种字是怎么做出来的啊
<iOpera> 没睡着。就是惦记你们。
<ZhangNing> 我是新手
<happyaron> iOpera: .
<happyaron> iOpera: 话
<happyaron> iOpera: 话
<happyaron> iOpera: 话
<happyaron> iOpera: 话
<^k^> happyaron: .. ..
<cfy> - -!
<happyaron> iOpera: 话
<happyaron> iOpera: 话
<cfy> 阿榕在干啥?
<olvi> 打҉倒҉一҉切҉不҉说҉话҉的҉家҉伙҉
<cfy> 打҉倒҉一҉切҉说҉话҉的҉家҉伙҉
<cfy> lol
<iIlL10oO> > 'EE是菜鸟,EE是菜鸟'.ii
<^k^> iIlL10oO, E☘E☘是☘菜☘鸟☘,☘E☘E☘是☘菜☘鸟
<zuoshouG> ^k^  可以添加官方商店里面的一些东西，小饰品之类的（像火狐中国商店一样的，还不错哦）
<cfy> XD
<iOpera> 哈皮，干嘛呢
<happyaron>  > '话话话话'.ee
<^k^> happyaron, 方法名 ee 未找到
<happyaron> iOpera: 说“话”么
<zuoshouG> UU123 论坛的淘宝商店
<ZhangNing> 为什么俺总是被忽略啊……
<iOpera> ✤✺✽✿❆☘
<cfy> ee又在炫耀了....
<iOpera> 不说话，，
<wzssyqa> iOpera: 话。。。。
<roylez> iOpera: æ­»e
<roylez> iOpera: 你又要谋杀阿
<iOpera> 兲
<iOpera> 轟淼驫龘
<tenzu> 神变态了
<cfy> - -!
<happyaron> tenzu: 强力支持。
<tenzu> happyaron: 一定是你没照顾好，今天没按时喂奶吧
<xiongharry> 今天Emesene 和 Enpathy都不能登录了 有人有相同的问题吗
<iOpera> 该҈死҈的҈藤҈猪҈
<happyaron> tenzu: 呃。。。
<tenzu> iOpera: 你吸粉了么？这么high
<iOpera> 㵘猪
<iIlL10oO> 看了 high 电影
<baozi> 在evolution里设置好QQ的IMAP，怎么接收/发送按钮是灰色无法使用呢？
<cfy> porn
<cfy> iOpera: ee,今天porn 看了没?
<iIlL10oO> kk@ub1:~$ type au ag
<iIlL10oO> au 已被别名为“sudo nice aptitude update”
<iIlL10oO> ag 已被别名为“sudo nice aptitude upgrade”
<iOpera> http://www.tudou.com/playlist/playindex.do?lid=10624396
<iOpera> 这啥
<zuoshouG> xiongharry, live不能登录
<Rothsdad> 什么情况?!
<cfy> iOpera: - -!
<xiongharry> live不能登录？
<iOpera> ï¼ ï¼ 
<cfy> e is an alias for emacsclient -n
<zuoshouG> xiongharry, gmail可以登录
<cfy> iOpera: 崽崽会打字了么?
<xiongharry> gtalk？
<zuoshouG> gmail帐号可以，我设置的是加密的
<xiongharry> 我说的是不能登录msn
<zuoshouG> empathy客户端里面，我说的是。live不能，gmail帐号可以
<tenzu> xiongharry: 现在已经可以了
<iOpera> “欲寐”、“多寐”、“卧寐”、“多眠睡”、“嗜睡”
 * wzssyqa 我想把事情惹大
<zuoshouG> 确实可以了，下载
<zuoshouG> 现在
<xiongharry> emesene和empathy都不能登录msn啊
<xiongharry> 现在可以了
<zuoshouG> 你再试下
<xiongharry> 你们上午页遇到这个问题了?
<wzssyqa> msn不能登陆不是很正常吗？
<xiongharry> 不是吧 第一次遇到
<xiongharry> 我开虚拟机在windows上登录正常
<xiongharry> VirtualBox很给力
<orangesea> 饭否重开，怎样添加饭否到ubuntu de 广播帐号呀
<zuoshouG> 我也是的，上午中午一直没上，就停用那帐号了
<hata> 有什么软件弄 x的cam预览,没有界面那种
<cfy> 额...我的qq帐户有个'太阳'了.....
<XanaduNWH> 可以日了
<orangesea> ～～～
<Gun^Rose> 集体掉线啊！
<XanaduNWH> 没掉线的表示鸭梨很大
<guanyu> 有朋友用过django-cms吗？
<pys8302> 'EE是菜鸟,EE是菜鸟'.ii
<olvi> olvi: hi
<Decade> Hi
<archl> hi
<archl> hi
<iOpera> http://imgn.dt07.net/793/793442_vb.jpg
<^k^> Decade, 好  方法名 chr_hour 未找到 
<archl> o
<Decade> 方法名chr_hour?
<olvi> ^k^: hi
<^k^> olvi, 好  方法名 chr_hour 未找到 
<archl> iMake
<lazysnake> http://pop.6park.com/life10/messages/9634.html
<Decade> 自动加的后缀？
<olvi> ^k^: help
<Decade> for What?
<Decade> 看来用ubuntu的人还是不多啊。
<AleiPhoenix> ?
<Decade> 这个聊天室都没什么人在的。
<AleiPhoenix> ....
<Guest37677> 各位，教我安装官网的tar.gz格式的主题啊，谢谢
<Decade> Gnome界面下点桌面右键。
<Decade> 选change backgrounds
<Guest37677> 是指开机和关机画面
<Decade> ……
<AleiPhoenix> plymouth?
<archl> 自己找答案还是最恰当的方式～
<AleiPhoenix> wowubuntu 上次不是有介绍图形管理plymouth的工具么。
 * Warm_HUG mac地址是多少位地？
<archl> 他们不想看英文的說
<Decade> 咯。
<AleiPhoenix> MAC addresses are 12-digit hexadecimal numbers (48 bits in length)
<Guest37677> 就是开机时的对话框怎么换呢
<pys8302> 00：11：22：33：44
<archl> 我不知道——不在意，找个知道的说吧～
<Guest37677> 哦《》
<pys8302> 00：11：22：33：44：55
<pys8302> 6对
<Warm_HUG> 12x8 ，应该是96bit对吧？
<Warm_HUG> pys8302:
<ofan> .
<Warm_HUG> 天，我傻了
<NetDreamer> 各位下午好
<AleiPhoenix> 午安
<Guest37677> 我每次make,都说: *** 没有指明目标并且找不到 makefile。 停止。
<Warm_HUG> 地安
<ofan> ./configure
<Guest37677> 就是不懂。/configure
<archl> Guest37677:  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/%E8%BD%AF%E4%BB%B6%E5%AE%89%E8%A3%85%E6%8C%87%E5%AF%BC
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle
<Guest37677> 没的内容
<archl> 错了字，http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/%E8%BD%AF%E4%BB%B6%E5%AE%89%E8%A3%85%E6%8C%87%E5%8D%97
<^k^> ⇪ title: 软件安装指南 - Ubuntu中文
<Guest37677> o
 * lazysnake 找不到论坛里这个蛋真难吃的版本了
<Guest37677> 我用的是10.10
<archl> 运行方面没有变化。
<ZhangNing> Ubuntu10.10 怎么安装类似MAC 的coverflow效果啊
<Guest37677> macubuntu不会装
<archl> 这里搞效果的恐怕不多。。。建议去论坛找。
<NetDreamer> 有用11.04的吗
<ofan> nautilus 貌似加了个coverflow的效果
<ZhangNing> 我想安装类似MAC的coverflow效果，论坛上只有9.10的安装说明
<ZhangNing> 恩
<ZhangNing> 就是那个
<ofan> 9.10了拿来照样用
<ZhangNing> 你装了吗？
<ofan> 貌似要加个ppa源 忘记了
<ofan> 装了
<ZhangNing> 我无法搭建Nautilus编译环境
<ofan> apt-get build-dep
<happyaron> ZhangNing: sudo apt-get build-dep nautilus ?
<archl> 应该不是那个，
<archl> 直接加个 elementery ppa？
<archl> nautilus主项目里好像没有什么效果。
<Kandu> 瀏覽文件都用 coverflow ?
<archl> 没啥要浏览的文件。。。
<archl> 用sezen就好了
<archl> 以前是nemo，现在换sezen
<NetDreamer> 各位，有用11.04的吗
<ZhangNing> 论坛上是sudo apt-get build-dep nautilus
<archl> 没有了～
<archl> 11.04有xhy用。
<ZhangNing> 但是我运行之后总是错误
<ofan> 很无语 用fcitx-sunpinyin 敲一个字符 输入窗口就变一次位置...
<archl> ZhangNing: 去官方站看。
<iOpera> http://imagebin.org/125567
<ZhangNing> 恩，我再去看看
<archl> 虚拟机是为了什么要装呢？
<archl> 大家给个理由？
<ofan> 用网银
<NetDreamer> archl: 为了windows only的程序
<iyten> 为了虚拟 机
<archl> O，有没有是傻傻的想要编译程序。。。
<archl> sezen很好用，activity jounral也是～
<if_else> 各位，eclipse 下安装 sysdeo tomcat 插件后启动，有 tomcat 的按钮，在配置 tomcat 的路径，用哪一个，谢谢
<Rothsdad> archl: hack windows kernel
<archl> archl: 啥？
 * archl 半点程序不懂
<archl> Rothsdad: hack linux kernel
<redmorning> perl中有没有什么模块，解压RAR（WINDOWS中压缩的）不出现乱码？
<zer4tul> cfy: 呃……有同事买了一个hhkb pro2。我让他明天带来我试试
<zer4tul> redmorning: 乱码是因为文件名的编码问题吧？
<happyaron> redmorning: system ("unrar","$file");
<redmorning> zer4tul: 如果解压的时候把压缩包的名字提出来放进一个变量，如果是这样就好办了
<happyaron> redmorning: 我那个最简单有效。
<redmorning> happyaron: 试了下，不行，解压不出来。。。
<happyaron> redmorning: 呃。
<happyaron> redmorning: 你手工 unrar abc.rar是啥效果？
<ZhangNing> 我又试了一下，还是不行，显示的错误是无法打开文件 /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_source_Sources - open (2: 没有那个文件或目录)
<tcsky> 有人知道 FN能调节亮度（只能降低一格，不能继续降  不能升）   电源管理处亮度调节无效该如何配置呀  详细  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=306526&p=2139492
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ubuntu亮度只能调一格？？咋改呀
<ZhangNing> 命令sudo apt-get build-dep nautilus
<Kandu> 直接 unrar $file 和 system("unrar", "$file") 有什麼區別？
<happyaron> redmorning: system ("unrar","e","$file");
<happyaron> Kandu: 没写e, my bad
<Kandu> happyaron: 那麼 unrar e $file 和 system("unrar", "e", "$file") 有什麼區別？
<redmorning> happyaron: 好了，消除乱码
<happyaron> Kandu: 好像没
<happyaron> redmorning: 是unrar e 那个可以用吧？
<redmorning> happyaron: 嗯
<Kandu> 這樣調用一下能除亂碼？
<redmorning> Kandu: 能让文件名不是乱码
<happyaron> redmorning: 但是可移植性就比较垃圾了。
<happyaron> redmorning: 完全仰丈系统的unrar有没有编码补丁。
<Kandu> happyaron: 這個是什麼語法？
<happyaron> ubuntu现在是没啥问题。
<happyaron> Kandu: perl的。
<Kandu> happyaron: 哦， Perl 太神奇了
<happyaron> Kandu: 我不懂perl，偶尔看了两句语法 ...
<happyaron> iOpera: 神，帮你推广pl了。
<Kandu> 想不通啊， system 一下怎麼就消亂碼了呢？
<happyaron> Kandu: unrar程序解压没乱码
<ZhangNing> 怎么建立Nautilus的编译环境啊
<happyaron> sudo apt-get build-dep nautilus
<calebot> Kandu: 哪里的乱码？
<Kandu> 呃，我還以為是 perl 做的好事
<ZhangNing> happyaron：显示错误
<Kandu> calebot: rar 文件解壓。文件名亂碼
<ZhangNing> 我用的是Ubuntu10.10
<happyaron> ZhangNing: 帖一下错误信息
<ZhangNing> 无法打开文件 /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_source_Sources - open (2: 没有那个文件或目录)
<calebot> Kandu: system() 应该一样才对
<ZhangNing> user@user-laptop:~/gloobus-flow$ sudo apt-get build-dep nautilus
<ZhangNing> 正在读取软件包列表... 完成
<ZhangNing> 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树
<ZhangNing> 正在读取状态信息... 完成
<Kandu> calebot: 嗯，剛剛無誤解了
<ZhangNing> E: 无法打开文件 /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_source_Sources - open (2: 没有那个文件或目录)
<Kandu> calebot: 我還以為 perl 的 system 能多做一些事
<ofan> 用了下ranger 感觉好爽啊
<ZhangNing> happyaron：错误你看到了吗？
<happyaron> ZhangNing: 呃，你的源列表有问题吧。
<ZhangNing> 该怎么修改呢
<Gann> linux下的原生态股票软件都不能用了
<Gann> 全胜免费版本不能登录了
<happyaron> ZhangNing: 用菜单里的“软件源”，去掉extras.ubuntu.com的相关项，然后刷新。
<Gann> wine升级后股票软件都不成功了我
<happyaron> ZhangNing: 刷新之后再build-dep
<ZhangNing> happyaron：我试试
<ZhangNing> 用tweak行吗
<happyaron> ZhangNing: 可以吧。
<ZhangNing> happyaron：恩，好了。谢谢！
<Kandu> 奇怪了，qemu-kvm 0.13.0 調試內核時不能在在斷點停止。換上 bochs 卻是正常的
<iyten> Gann: 在线的 比如新浪等不错的 或者firefox的有个股票扩展
<happyaron> ZhangNing: :)
<iyten> Gann: wine的或者其他的一些很多都有延时 我感觉还是在线的比如新浪好点
<iyten> Gann: 或者你开虚拟机  里面安装大智慧或者同花顺之类的吧 毕竟只能看不能交易还是不方便的
<calebot> Kandu: qemu 本来就不是 100% 模拟
<calebot> Kandu: bochs 是 100% 模拟，所以很慢
<Kandu> calebot: qemu 不是有兩種模式么
<calebot> Kandu: qemu system emu 也不是 100% 模拟
<Kandu> calebot: 我再試試 qemu 不帶 kvm
<calebot> Kandu: qemu-kvm 八成就是 qemu
<calebot> Kandu: 不过不用 kvm.ko 可以试试
<Kandu> calebot: 兩個包，我剛剛卸載了 kvm.ko 和 kvm_amd.ko
<Gann> iyten: 交易软件都可以wine成功，因为很小也很简单
<Kandu> calebot: 好了，正常了
<Gann> iyten: 唯独行情软件总是不如意阿
<Kandu> calebot: 不用 kvm 就正常 :)
<Gann> iyten: 要是谁搞一个qq一样的deb包出来就好了，带wine的那种QQ包
<happyaron> Gann: 有吧。
<Gann> happyaron: 是吗？哪里有阿
<iyten> Gann: 早就有了啊 你不知道嘛  http://www.jiechic.com/archives/63.html
<Gann> happyaron: 我是说，把通达信股票软件打成一个deb包
<Gann> happyaron: 像QQ
<calebot> Gann: 不难，只是没人搞
<iyten> Gann: 你不要太执着了 看在线的 乖乖的～
<happyaron> Gann: 哦，那就不知了。
<iyten> Gann: 你要真想看不延迟 又不想看在线的  可以wine个QQ客户端  然后QQ客户端里面也可以看
<Gann> iyten: 目前没办法只能用在线的
<Gann> iyten: 网页上的到处有
<Gann> iyten: 关键是，用股票软件可以自己编辑一些指标进行只能分析
<iyten> Gann: qq客户端支持股票行情 如果你不讨厌wine也不讨厌qq 那也可以wine个qq然后在qq里面看
<iyten> Gann: 你开发个出来 数据可以从新浪获取 我帮你用
<iyten> : )
<Gann> 安装libreoffice提示Breaks existing package 'libreoffice-debian-menus' conflict: libreoffice-debian-menus ( )
<Gann> iyten: 开发我是不行了，虽然我一直在看python语言和gnuplot
<Gann> iyten: 我若能开发出来一定开源
<DraZet> python可以做什么啊
<Kandu> DraZet: 幾乎啥都能幹，幹不了的指揮 c, c++ 程式來幹
<DraZet> Kandu: 这么牛啊
<ZhangNing> 还是编译Nautilus，现在又有两个错误
<ZhangNing> make[2]: *** [eel-background.lo] 错误 1
<ZhangNing> make[1]: *** [all-recursive] 错误 1
<ZhangNing> make: *** [all] 错误 2
<happyaron> 新闻组看老归档是个好办法。
<calebot> happyaron: 最近在折腾新闻组？
<happyaron> calebot: 没有使劲折腾，就是想把一个邮件列表的archive都下载下来有选择地读读
<happyaron> calebot: 但是官网不给下载。
<calebot> archive 应该可以 wget?
<happyaron> calebot: 一堆网页多烦啊。
<ZhangNing> bzr branch lp:~gloobus-dev/gloobus-flow/nautilus-clutter-gtklist
<ZhangNing> cd nautilus-clutter-gtklist
<ZhangNing> ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
<ZhangNing> make
<ZhangNing> sudo make install
<happyaron> ZhangNing: ...
<ZhangNing> 前几步都通过了，就是在Make的时候出现了错误
<happyaron> ZhangNing: 别往这里帖
<ZhangNing> 哦，那应该怎么办啊
<happyaron> ZhangNing: http://code.bulix.org
<ZhangNing> 我是新手
<ZhangNing> 贴全部代码吗？
<happyaron> ZhangNing: 至少要最后20行。
<ZhangNing> 恩
<ZhangNing> http://code.bulix.org/i61gk5-78879
<ZhangNing> 在这里
<ofan> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=llvm_gcc_atom&num=1
<ZhangNing> 我自己google了一下，没招到这个错误的解决办法
<happyaron> ZhangNing: 你要把所有库都编译，这是你系统库版本太低的原因。
<happyaron> API不对了。
<ZhangNing> 啊
<ZhangNing> 要怎么办啊
<happyaron> ZhangNing: 用ubuntu 11.04试试
<ZhangNing> Ubuntu下我是新的不能再新的新手了
<happyaron> 或者fedora15
<iOpera> http://imagebin.org/125574 roylez
<ZhangNing> 刚装完10.10 TAT
<happyaron> ZhangNing: 呃，错了。
<calebot> ZhangNing: 新手先编些简单的
<happyaron> ZhangNing: 我错了。
<ZhangNing> 可是我却是想要MAC 的那个coverflow效果
<ZhangNing> 怎么了啊
<happyaron> ZhangNing: 这个是1004以前的。
<ofan> 那效果也没什么好的
<ZhangNing> 看着好玩
<happyaron> ZhangNing: 1004是2.30，你这个是2.29
<happyaron> 下了，回头再说。
<ZhangNing> 恩
<roylez> iOpera: 死去，我不看了
<iOpera> cfy: 你去帮 roylez 证实下最后的那图片
<YiMing> 大家好 除了amule，ml和wine以外还有没有其它emule客户端？
<pocoyo> YiMing: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<zkwlx> 请问vim的保存‘:w’后面加什么命令是保存成指定编码，比如想保存成GB2312
<zzmfish> :w ++enc=gb2312
<zkwlx> zzmfish, ok谢谢
<calebot> zkwlx: 推荐 gbk
<zkwlx> 只是举个例子，一般是UTF8的
<calebot> zkwlx: 一般靠 locale 就好鸟
<sikao_lfs> 恩，标准太多了。gbk的微软搞的吧？真乱。
<ZhangNing> 请问有什么其他的方法来模拟MAC的coverflow效果吗
<zkwlx> sikao_lfs, 是gb系列的超集
<makao007> modprobe -l 列出模块,怎样删除其中的某项?
<calebot> makao007: 你应该是想用 lsmod?
<calebot> makao007: 卸载模块 modprobe -r
<AleiPhoenix> rmmod也行……
<makao007> root@localhost mkw]# modprobe -r kernel/drivers/bluetooth/hci_vhci
<makao007> FATAL: Module kernel/drivers/bluetooth/hci_vhci not found.
<missing> 不用打路径吧?
<mengfei> 正在用linux版pps看“危机边缘”，感觉不错
<calebot> makao007: 用 lsmod 表用 modprobe -l
<gebjgd> ZhangNing: coverflow是什么？
<makao007> messing  modprobe -r hci_vhci ?
<missing> 试试
<makao007> 可以执行,但是modprobe -l|grep hci_vhci ,发现还在.
<ZhangNing> gebjgd：一种文件浏览方式，挺漂亮的
<gebjgd> ZhangNing: 发来看看
<gebjgd> ZhangNing: 截图
<missing> makao007: 你添加到blacklist算了
<ZhangNing> gebjgd：我没装成功
<gebjgd> ZhangNing: 弄个截图
<makao007> missing: 我试试.
<ZhangNing> gebjgd：http://mac.tgbus.com/macosx/leopard/features/images/finder_gallery_coverflow20070611.jpg
<gebjgd> ZhangNing: 就是看图片有些优势
<gebjgd> ZhangNing: 用处不大
<cfy> iOpera: 啥图片?
<ZhangNing> gebjgd：我就是想用它看图片
<iOpera> ZhangNing: 没编过程的，不知道柴米贵吧
<iOpera> 毛用哦
<cfy> zer4tul: 不错阿.不过我的键盘估计还没到货....
<iOpera> cfy: 上面上面，给 roylez的url。他不敢看。
<ZhangNing> gebjgd：我只是觉得效果好看
<cfy> iOpera: http://imagebin.org/125574 ?
<iOpera> 是罗
<iOpera> 看个url都不敢看。 nnnnd
<cfy> iOpera: 看了.没啥阿.
<ZhangNing> iOpera：我想按照网上的教程自己做一下，现在有一些地方不会。如果说界面没用，哪为什么还会有KDE和GNOME呢
<missing> ZhangNing: 不要和ee说kde....小心
<ZhangNing> missing：我是刚进来的，可能有些事情不懂，怎么了啊
<cfy> ZhangNing: missing 体验过,lol
<roylez> iOpera: .
<AleiPhoenix> 围观过lol
<DaBao> 起哄~
<Kandu> ZhangNing: 因為 ee 很煩人，又因為 ee 恨 kde。你如果說 kde 的話， ee 就會把對 kde 的恨轉到你，然後煩死你
<AleiPhoenix> 这解释得详细啊。。
 * cfy 围观
<missing> Kandu: 赞,解释很完美
<ZhangNing> 两种不同的界面，谁爱用什么用什么呗
<Kandu> ZhangNing: 是啊，我們都是講道理的。可 ee 不講道理呀。所以，別惹 ee
<gebjgd> 神出来普渡众生拉
<ZhangNing> 难道KDE 他爸是李刚啊……
<gebjgd> 妈咪妈咪轰
<FML> gebjgd: 你用的是ub版本么？
<gebjgd> FML: 不是。arch
<DaBao> 是：俺把你来轰~
<gebjgd> ZhangNing: 再说，神就轰你了
<ZhangNing> ……
<ZhangNing> 再说我用的也不是KDE啊
 * cfy 神等着下班....目前没空....
 * missing ee最后调戏秘书中lol
<DaBao> 在大家的热情簇拥下， ee 沉默了:-)
<missing> :-D
<tenzu> 神在忙
<tenzu> 鬼来了
<missing> tenzu: 今天很闲啊,夺取找几个免费的vpn,别在这里闲着
<tenzu> missing: vpn有的，不过我这里被封掉了，所以没办法测试
<Kandu> 悲劇，訪問百度和QQ空間都能被牆
 * MaskRay ee 似乎是 freebsd 里默认的编辑器
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嗯，我也經常用 ee
<missing> tenzu: 还是原来论坛那个免费的vpn快啊,可惜到期还是封了都不知道
<tenzu> missing: 占便宜没够
<cfy> http://www.gsp.com/cgi-bin/man.cgi?section=1&topic=ee
<mengfei> vpn用greenvpn吧，速度不错
<missing> tenzu: 呵呵,这个是多多益善啊~~~
<gebjgd> 这里有人用arm 版的ubuntu设备的骂？
<zer4tul> gebjgd: 你还真是无处不在
<gebjgd> zer4tul: 这里人多阿
<makao007> 如何删除内核模块? 我在这个文件/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf ,  加入了 blacklist hci_vhci ,重启modprobe -l 发现还在呀.
<cfy> http://opensource.solidot.org/opensource/10/12/01/074258.shtml
<gebjgd> 这里有人用arm 版的ubuntu设备的么？
<Kandu> makao007: 看看你那模塊有沒有被其他模塊依賴
<Kandu> makao007: 如果有依賴，先刪除那些
<Kandu> makao007: s/刪除/卸載
<MaskRay> Kandu: 我想装 freebsd，哪里看自己的驱动是否得到支持。如果使用 amd64 是不是会碰到很多问题
<Kandu> MaskRay: 不知道，我只用過 i386
<gebjgd> 这里有人用arm 版的ubuntu设备的么？
<cfy> MaskRay: freebsd有啥好.你还是用gentoo的
<tenzu> missing:
<missing> tenzu: 啥事?
<iOpera> 一堆死家伙在胡说啥
<iOpera> 妖里妖气的说话。 nnnd
<iOpera> 全部踩死
<cfy> iOpera: - -!
<Kandu> ZhangNing: 你看 ee 就是這麼不講道理的。見識到了吧
<iOpera> 扶起，再踩死一次。
<cfy> @_@
<ofan> 粘鞋底上了..
<MaskRay> cfy: 那可以考虑 Gentoo/FreeBSD 嘛，再看看 portage 能否共用
<cfy> MaskRay: 有意义么.......共用portage.....
<cfy> MaskRay: /home共用还有点意思
 * qiang_liu8183 神又在干嘛？一上来就看到他在鬼叫
<Gann> 国际最著名的开源股票软件来支持中国了，终于解决股票行情系统了
<ZhangNing> Kandu: 不是很懂
<iOpera> 这个猪嘴巴企鹅也来了
<gebjgd> Gann: 股票不是有很多了么
<Kandu> ZhangNing: iOpera 就是 ee
<gebjgd> Gann: 大智慧啥的
<MaskRay> cfy: 有了 qemu，可以把 windows 请走了。不想装其他发行版……
 * tenzu 请求神息怒
<Kandu> ZhangNing: 也就是“神”
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦?你的意思是qemu里跑win?
<calebot> MaskRay: 开个虚拟机装 freebsd 得了
<iOpera> Kandu: 你是谁。罗嗦鬼
<ZhangNing> Kandu: 然后呢
<touparx> Gann: 啥股票软件？
<qiang_liu8183> tenzu: 疼猪...
<Kandu> ZhangNing: 然後你看他的言論。一上來就“妖里妖氣”“全部踩死”。實在是太不講道理了。惹不起
<tenzu> qiang_liu8183: 猪嘴鸭子大大
<calebot> 尔不可质疑神
<MaskRay> calebot: 现在就是这样做的，想试试原生的
<cfy> calebot: +1
<tenzu> 神是不可侵犯的
<calebot> 神是不能被上的
<iOpera> 乖
<qiang_liu8183> tenzu: 有啥不可侵犯？晚上就拿弹弓去打他家玻璃
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> qiang_liu8183: 别吓到崽崽....
<makao007> lsmod 中的 used by 中的数字表示什么意思?
<tenzu> qiang_liu8183: 从北京打到长沙？你那是火箭
<calebot> 玻璃跟神没有一毛钱的关系
<qiang_liu8183> tenzu: ^_^
<tenzu> 神家里用的是水晶，嗯嗯
<cfy> iOpera: 下班.
<iOpera> 都不乖了。祝你们没晚饭吃。 嗯。下班
<tenzu> qiang_liu8183: 有娃了么？
<qiang_liu8183> tenzu: 正准备造呢
<DaBao> 哈哈，我這也改五點下班了
<iOpera> 祝猪嘴巴企鹅，没虫子
<tenzu> qiang_liu8183: 早点造出来，把神之子打倒
<iOpera> 想得美
<missing> tenzu: 已经出来了吧,鹅大的
<qiang_liu8183> iOpera: 咱虫子质量是很高的
<tenzu> missing: 他说还没
<tenzu> iOpera: 到底是鸭子还是企鹅？你把人搞糊涂了
<missing> 哦
<DaBao> 企鵝是吃魚吧？
<ZhangNing> http://code.bulix.org/q42b9o-78880我想问一下该怎么解决啊
<qiang_liu8183> iOpera: 怎么搞这么个nick，比我的还土......
<cfy> MaskRay: lisp里cons是个啥?
<tenzu> qiang_liu8183: forxp噻，估计过几天就换iRox了
<qiang_liu8183> tenzu: 跑了
<MaskRay> cfy: 构造一个 cons cell
<cfy> MaskRay: 不懂.详细点.
<cfy> MaskRay: The type function is to be disjoint from cons and symbol,
<tenzu> qiang_liu8183: 神也有痿的时候，顶部住咱的火力了
<missing> ee下班了...
<Gann> gebjgd: 大智慧linux版本哪里下载？
 * cfy 吃饭去.
<MaskRay> cfy: (cons A B)，创建一个 cons cell，car 是 A，cdr 是 B
<qiang_liu8183> tenzu: flash 10.2确实不错，cpu占用率下降不少
<tenzu> qiang_liu8183: 还没进源吧
<qiang_liu8183> tenzu: 进源估计还得几天
<tenzu> qiang_liu8183: 我不着急，再等等
<gebjgd> Gann: google
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦.还是不懂....
<cfy> MaskRay: 我还是再看看书...
<MaskRay> cfy: 比如 (1 2 3)，它是一个 cons cell，car 是 1，cdr 是 (2 3)
<MaskRay> (2 3) 的 car 是 2，cdr 是 (3)
<MaskRay> (3) 的 car 是 3，cdr 是 nil
<qiang_liu8183> tenzu: 下了，bye
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯.懂了.
<tenzu> qiang_liu8183: 白白
<MaskRay> 把 cons cell 看作单链表的一个节点，car 当作元素，cdr 是指向下一个元素的指针
<cfy> MaskRay: The type function is to be disjoint from cons and symbol
<cfy> MaskRay: 这里的cons是list的意思?
<MaskRay> cfy: list 是 cons
<cfy> MaskRay: ok我知道了.cons是具体细节
<Gann> gebjgd: 那个我用过，是flash的而已，把网页的flash高到一个软件里，多此一举，直接在网页商用就是
<mao> 大家,现在在fedora下,我想回到ubuntu.帮我看看啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=139&t=307470&p=2142831#p2142831
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 今天彻底悲剧了.
<gebjgd> Gann: 不炒股，不套住。
<olvi> ……
<olvi> ……
<gebjgd> Gann: 这年头应该炒房，炒外汇。还炒股呢，过时了
<olvi> gebjgd <- 割脖子过多 :D
<gebjgd> olvi: ???
<gebjgd> olvi: 你拼音好差。那是gebzgd
<gebjgd> olvi: 广东淫ß
<gebjgd> olvi: 广东淫？
<nsdy> 兄弟们 大家都使用的那个twitter客户端
<nsdy> gnome环境
<missing> gebjgd: 广东人咋了?
<olvi> 那
<gebjgd> nsdy: hotot
<olvi> gebjgd <- 割脖机够多 :|
<gebjgd> missing: 广东人好。广东人妙，广东人呱呱叫！
<mengfei> nsdy:根本不用twitter的飘过
<missing> gebjgd: 还好,不然灭了你,哈哈
<gebjgd> olvi: 靠谱
<missing> 你老婆,不是我
<gebjgd> missing: 汗
<nsdy> <gebjgd>谢了 嘿嘿
<monk_> missing: 霸气
<makao007> empathy中怎么老是这样? Make sure your nick is registered
<mengfei> 那是你注册过了才有的
<mengfei> 我以前用的一个也注册了，后来太烦，改名字了
<makao007> mengfei 怎么注册啊? empathy 支持/msg
<mengfei> 我是以前用xchat时注册的
<mengfei> 在empathy中没试过
<AleiPhoenix> 跟nickserv验证一下身份就好了
<mengfei> 换一个名字用
<mengfei> 呵呵
<makao007> linux 中哪个irc client 好用一点?
<XanaduNWH> xchat
<AleiPhoenix> xchat+1
<AleiPhoenix> Fx也可以用chatzilla
<makao007> chrome 有没有类似的东西?
<microcai> AleiPhoenix:  weechat is cooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<cfy> 额.每天玩赏17:30都断网....
<cfy> 晚上
<cfy> 不懂了.
<cfy> MaskRay: 你lisp学到什么地方了?
 * charleychang 第一次IRC，请大家多多指点。
<MaskRay> cfy: 杂乱地看过一些 elisp 教程
<cfy> MaskRay:  哦...下次不懂再问你
<hceasy> 微软那个玩意非要系统第一分区
<cfy> 啥破玩意.....我的分区我做主....果断删除....
<hceasy> 刷机啊,无奈
<microcai> hceasy: no
<microcai> hceasy: first active partition
<widon_> vim如何开始记录一个操作啊，我想替换很多宏定义，替换方法都是一样的
<Use-Firefox> Use-Fcitx-SVN
<nsdy> <gebjgd>你安装hotot的时候需要webkit这个依赖了吗?
<hceasy> <microcai> what?
<kylewu> widon_: q开始 q结束
<gebjgd> nsdy: 不用
<gebjgd> nsdy: 不知道
<gebjgd> nsdy: 直接yaourt的
<microcai> hceasy: .. .. .. windows can be installed into 2nd partition
<hceasy> <microcai> 最后的结果出来了,我拔下了根内存就好了
<microcai> hceasy:  ... ...
<Warm_HUG> 不是不想
<kylewu> gebjgd: tmux也不错
<kylewu> gebjgd: sorry
<kylewu> gebjgd: 搞错了
<hceasy> <microcai> 那个原装的内存条有问题
<jiale> 大家帮帮忙，我想从U盘安装 10.10到硬盘，可是总是出现no init found 怎么解决啊，没有光驱。
<jiale> 会从U盘引导安装 的教告 诉我一声，谢谢。
<Warm_HUG> jiale: 有现成工具的吧
<Warm_HUG> jiale: 搜搜
<forensic> 系统==系统管理==启动盘创建器
<mengfei> jiale，我从U盘安装直接boot error
<jiale> 我是用unetbootin弄的。
<hceasy> <jiale> dd 直接把境象弄到u盘上
<microcai> hceasy:  .. ... ...
<microcai> hceasy: return to retilar
<microcai> hceasy: return to retailer
<jiale> 那只能从光盘安装 吗
<hceasy> <microcai> can you speak chinese?
<hceasy> <jiale> 可以从u盘
<hceasy> 下载dd for win
<jiale> hceasy:dd for win工具吗。
<microcai> hceasy: windows sucks .. even have no dd
<jiale> hceasy:你是从U盘安装 的吗。
<hceasy> <jiale> 恩 我用过 只是速度可慢
<hceasy> <jiale> yes
<jiale> 我是用unetbootin写成U盘的，但是一起动就是No init found.
<microcai> hceasy: I tryed install windows to USB disk ... sucess!
<hceasy> <microcai> you can download it from net
<microcai> hceasy: WIndows 98
<hceasy> <jiale> 内个家伙不行
<Warm_HUG> microcai: 又带不走
<AleiPhoenix> USB HDD or USB flash drive....
<jiale> hceasy:装 10.04，直接用ultriso写成U盘就可以装 ，10.10怎么就不行了，郁闷 。
<hceasy> <jiale> 光hdd还是什么zip的都把我弄蒙了
<AleiPhoenix> 好像和syslinux有关……某也是，用ubuntu做了个U盘启动才装好的。
<jiale> hceasy:杯具了，用得一年多的9.04格式化了，晕死。现在又装 不上去。
<hceasy> <jiale> 听话 用dd for win
<jiale> hceasy:好的，听你的，
<jiale> hceasy:去哪下载怎么用。
<hceasy> 直接网上搜索
<nsdy> 终于终于安装好hotot了  我恨依赖...
<happyaron> nsdy: 依赖啥了？
<happyaron> hotot的token部分有问题，很有可能登录不了 :(
<microcai> hceasy: ... ...
<jiale> hceasy:我看到比较麻烦啊，做出来的是live USB吗。
<hceasy> <jiale> 恩
<microcai> hceasy: win98 in USB disk is used to hack netbar computer .....
<Gann> happyaron: 腾讯诚心跟linux过不去阿，你开始说的那个2009预览版的QQ，7天后就到期了
<nsdy> <happyaron>安装一个hotot 居然要5个依赖包 还是非常不常见的依赖。。。
<hceasy> <microcai> 看不懂了
<happyaron> Gann: :)
<happyaron> nsdy: 有啥的
<happyaron> nsdy: 花花写程序已经开始大幅依赖python-webkit和python-jswebkit了。
<Gann> happyaron: 我刚才装你给的那个DEB包，2009预览版的QQ作的，提示还有7天过期了
<Gann> happyaron: 让我升级，我看7天后是否能用
<happyaron> Gann: 和deb作者联系下。
<nsdy> <happyaron> webkitgtk 和 pywebkitgtk一类的
<hceasy> <microcai> ,....
<Gann> happyaron: 我不记得作者联系方式了
<hceasy> 汽车上晃的厉害
<happyaron> nsdy: 对
<happyaron> Gann: 搜索。。。
<jiale> hceasy:盘符我更改过，dd显示的是更改前的盘符，还是更改后的。
<hceasy> <jiale> 让我想想
<hceasy> <jiale> 看大小不行?
<jiale> hceasy：我看下。
<hceasy> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<microcai> !bot
<hceasy> ! google
<lubotu2> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<cfy> zer4tul: 崩溃....由于天气关系.船延误了...导致我的键盘还没到货....
<zer4tul> cfy: 我等着明天试hhkb pro2
<cfy> zer4tul: 嗯.我有点急着想体验下机械键盘....
<hceasy> 什么键盘?
<hceasy> 还得国外运?
<ofan> cfy: 号码吃？
<cfy> ofan: ?
<cfy> hceasy: ducky 1087
<ofan> cfy: 多少米
<Kandu> cfy: 機械鍵盤，我也體驗過 :)
<Gann> 各位，这里有个重要开源股票软件，jstock
<Gann> 集成了自动免费发送短信预警
<ofan> .
<Kandu> cfy: 以前我一個姐姐有台機械英文打字機
<cfy> ofan: 599.
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵.我想换下....可惜没货..
<ofan> cfy: 一个键盘？
<cfy> ofan: 是阿,你不知道行情么?
<ofan> cfy: 原来是你富二代..
<cfy> ofan: 额...我穷....我被键盘弄怕了....为了保户手脘...所以省出生活费...
<Kandu> cfy: 估計你是被 emacs 害的
<Kandu> 送卡巴斯基安全部隊2011激活碼啦
<Kandu> 一年期
<cfy> Kandu: 不过笔记本的是不太好用....太近了..
<cfy> Kandu: - -!
<cfy> Kandu: 放到xx知道里.说谁想要...
<cfy> Kandu: 或者到ubuntu论坛里?
<ofan> 现在左ctrl win alt shift 都经常用，左手有点不给力了
<nsdy> 登录hotot的时候 打开给出的那个网站 没有pin码阿...
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，論壇里的人都是不認識的。百度知道里的就更不認識了
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵.你慢慢送....
<JoshWYK> 有人用罗技的无线鼠标呒？我鼠标中键滚轴有效，可是中键不能按下去，连启动3d桌面都不行，怎么设置啊
<mengfei> 我用罗技g500,一切正常
<JoshWYK> 呃。。。
<JoshWYK> m215
<lazysnake> http://goo.gl/qxlag :-D
<ofan> 没中键...
<microcai> ofan:
<microcai> ofan: ... ... .. . .
<ofan> microcai: ？
<microcai> ofan: nothing
<makao007> xchat 可不可以不让它显示系统消息,即关闭这类文字 xx has quit
<Kandu> makao007: 可以的
<vissible> 谁对conky比较熟啊？为什么我的一直3秒刷新啊，设了1秒没作用
<mengfei> 不熟，我还设的5秒
<Gann> 怎么都不说话了
<xiangfu> vissible: I just aptitude purge conky :)
<sgo11> hello, 以前一直用opensuse，现在尝试ubuntu 10.10. 怎么 Rhythmbox 里的Search field，不能输入中文吗？试过Ctrl+space, 就是播放和暂停音乐。直接点input method切换，也没什么变化。这叫人如何搜索歌曲？
<xiangfu> vissible: aptitude purge conky-all :)
<Warm_HUG> 这功能太傻了，试试改输入法切换热键吧 sgo11
<mengfei> sgo11，这个不清楚，我用bluefish时输入法就打不开，后修改快捷键
<vissible> xiangfu, 我试试
<xiangfu> sgo11: 你用的什么输入法
<xiangfu> sgo11: works fine here, rhythmbox + ibus-input-method
<sgo11> 没人吗？请老用户指教。谢谢呀。
<makao007> xchat 如何关闭系统消息啊?
<Gann> makao007: 系统消息看看也好阿
<sgo11> xiangfu, 我用的是ibus呀。现在装的是ubuntu-netbook version。
<makao007> Gann  文字多,有点乱
<DangerCode> 这里有人是学嵌入式的吗?
<sgo11> 这个跟热键关系不大吧。我用鼠标点 input method，也无法切换呀。鼠标点不是热键吧。是不是rhythmbox不支持中文输入？
<makao007> 我眼睛不太好使,字体越用越大.
<sgo11> 我电信用户，怎么上freenode，总是链接出问题呀。。。。。。
<DangerCode> *这里有人是学嵌入式的吗?
<mengfei> DangerCode,不知道有没有，反正我没学过，
<Decade> 呵呵，我是个菜鸟，今天刚来。
<K_Sam> 大家好
<pocoyo> K_Sam: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Decade> 你好！
<DangerCode> 我感觉现在我庭纠结的 .
<Decade> ？为啥？
<Decade> 纠结啥？
<sgo11> Warm_HUG, mengfei, 改了快捷键了。终于可以用了。非常感谢。
<sgo11> 各位有用电信网络的吗？我用电信网络上freenode，怎么总是断断续续的？半天不出消息，一出就是一堆。。。
<DangerCode> 我现在是在一个培训中心学java,  可是当我入门后, 我发现我并感兴趣, 我想去学嵌入式,  可是家里人不支持 ...
<Decade> sgo11，我用的就是电信，应该不是因为电信的问题，查一下你的网络情况吧，估计很卡。
<v_v> DangerCode: 培训中心真的教人知识么？
<Decade> DangerCode，建议不要急着换来换去的，你应该明白，每件事都是看着轻松做着累。
<Kandu> v_v: 一般都比學校要好
<sgo11> Decade, 我网络情况没问题。在中国境内下载东西，可以达到 1MB/s。 我这里是北方的电信。你是南方还是北方？
<v_v> Kandu: 恩，没接触，我的认识中， 培训学校大多是为了赚钱
<DangerCode> 快速就业的那种,  特别不喜换那环靜 .
<Decade> 为什么你们的发言都带上名字呢？
<Decade> 我是江西电信的。
<sgo11> Decade, 不带上名字，程序不会提示有人发言。
<iIlL10oO> sgo11: 你 tracert 一下 freenode.net
<mengfei>  我江苏广电网络，除了便宜其他不太好，以前用电信的不错
<Decade> sgo11，暂时明白，不过每次都要copy名字，复杂。
<v_v> sgo11: 八成是你有p2p在后台
<Kandu> v_v: 我以前實習時，那部門經理就說了：我們開發軟件，不是為了讓別人方便，只是為了賺錢，為了賺錢，我們要開發最好用方便的軟件  :D
<v_v> Kandu: )
<v_v> Kandu: 看情况
<sgo11> Decade, 不用copy， TAB key 就可以了。打前几个字母然后tab
<Decade> sgo11: 明白了。
<iIlL10oO> sgo11: 再 netstat -an 一下
<sgo11> v_v, 那不可能地。
<DangerCode>  kandu,跟本不在乎什么代碼的质量吗 ?
<v_v> sgo11: 那就是和别人共用网络了？
<v_v> sgo11: 或者换个freenode服务器
<sgo11> iIlL10oO, 以后试试。我按着路由器呢。tp-link不支持tracert.
<hceasy> 睡的头痛
<Decade> sgo11: 咯，不会吧？SOHO路由？
<Decade> hceasy: 88.
<Kandu> DangerCode: 很注重。那是個很好的軟件公司
<sgo11> v_v, 不是。是电信的问题。北方电信上国外网站跟蜗牛一样。我也是搞IT的。基本问题还是明白的。只要是国内的网站，速度刚刚的快。
<v_v> sgo11: roger
<Decade> sgo11: 我这里还成，基本上问题不大。
<Decade> sgo11: 就是打不开facebook类的，烦人的。
<sgo11> Decade, 你那是南方呀。南方电信挺好的。北方网通也不好，电信也不好。苦呀。
<hceasy> <Decade> 郑州这公交太捣蛋
<DangerCode>  Kandu, 噢, 你是做什么开发的?
<Decade> hceasy: - -！郑州公交跟我没啥 关系吧？
<hceasy> 你哪里的?
<Decade> hceasy: 我是江西人。现在江西。
<hceasy> 手机也捣蛋,明明有tab键但是不能用补全功能
<Decade> hceasy: 上午来的时候还打听有没有老乡呢，江西人用ubuntu的太少了吧。
<microcai> .........
<Decade> hceasy: 用的什么手机啊？我下午想用手机上来，可惜忘了地址了。
<Kandu> DangerCode: :) 就當時實習的時候呆了下。做了個聊天軟件
<hceasy> 多普达
<Decade> hceasy: 差不多，Acer Liquid A1
<hceasy> 我这手机老了,838
<Decade> 好了，各位，我去练习打包去了，嘿嘿，努力学习中。
<mengfei> Decade，手机上你用什么软件上irc啊，我找了几个都不能用，windows mobile系统
<Kandu> DangerCode: 可憐我當時只會匯編語言，全都是用匯編寫的。程序平時隱藏托盤區，來消息就閃動，嘀嘀叫。全用匯編調 win32 api  T.T
<DangerCode>  Kandu, 噢,
<Decade> mengfei: 我的是android系统，wm的我也不清楚。
<microcai> Decade: android using wayland?
<DangerCode> android 现在很火啊 .
<Decade> microcai: android 2.1 with GSM.
<hceasy> 很郁闷 多普达的牌子 这个手机反面是cect d838 正面是多普达
<hceasy> 网上查时又是htc
<microcai> hceasy: ... ... ... ... ... ..........
<v_v> hceasy: - -
<Decade> hceasy: htc=多普达。
<mengfei> microcai,你哪里人啊？
<hceasy> 那cect 又是怎么回事?
 * reiv 江西人
<hceasy> 他一个手机用嫩多牌子?
<Decade> hceasy: HTC是宏达电，台湾品牌，在大陆就用的是多普达。
<DangerCode> Kandu,  噢,  有源碼吗?
<hceasy> cect呢?
<microcai> Decade: lapda
<microcai> Decade: sky city
<DangerCode> clear
<Decade> hceasy: 稍等下，我也不知道etec.
<Kandu> DangerCode: 沒
<gebjgd> Decade: 什么芯片？
<gebjgd> Decade: 内存多少？
<mengfei> microcai，天空之城啊
<hceasy> !cect
<hceasy> ouji
<microcai> mengfei: yeh
<Decade> gebjgd: 刚才有电话，不好意思。
<hceasy> 手机电量不足...
<gebjgd> Decade: 什么芯片？
<gebjgd> Decade: 内存多少？
<hceasy> !htc
<zergor> hellp
<DangerCode> Kandu,  噢,  你现在在做什么开发?
<zergor> 各位，请教个问题，昵称需要注册么？下系登录是不是还是这个问题？
<zergor> 下次登录是不是还是这个昵称？
<puhemo> 看youku一会儿就锁屏，这是怎么回事？
<ofan> 需要
<Decade> gebjgd: Liquid吗？高通768MHz处理器，512ROM，256RAM
<zergor> 怎样注册呢
<Kandu> DangerCode: :) 等做好了再公布
<gebjgd> Decade: andoid快么？
<ofan> htc desire 不错
<zergor> ifan:怎样注册昵称呢？
<ofan> zergor: /msg nickserv help
<zergor> zergor:/msg nickserv help
<DangerCode> Kandu,  噢,
<ofan> ..
<Decade> gebjgd: 还是不错的，我的因为芯片低点略有滞后，大约一秒左右，长时间不用反映滞后明显。
<ofan> 256RAM小了
<Decade> ofan: 标配啊，这东西不象是PC可以随便自己配。
<zergor> ofan:这个好像只能更改在本聊天室的昵称啊
<puhemo>  看youku一会儿就锁屏，这是怎么回事？
<ofan> zergor: 服务器的
<puhemo> 没人知道吗？
<ofan> puhemo: 电源管理
<Decade> puhemo: 你是用ubuntu吗？
<lazysnake> gebjgd: __
<ofan> Decade: 最少512M才爽
<puhemo> ubuntu1010
<gebjgd> Decade: 我正想入手一个arm a8芯片的 256内存
<Decade> ofan: 呵呵，那得等到ram上市再说，还不知道有没有扩展槽。
<gebjgd> Decade: 8G ssd
<bosskey> 我的EPC701装了UBUNTN REMIX 9.10，今天进去怎么变成一个命令行输入窗口了，X界面没有了
<ofan> Decade: 智能机最少512M内存才行
<Decade> puhemo: 电源管理，刚才有位老兄说检查一下这个。
<ofan> gui太耗资源了
<puhemo> 哦，看一下，谢谢
<gebjgd> ofan: 上个openbox就行了
<ofan> gebjgd: ..
<gebjgd> ofan: 自己上linux
<ofan> gebjgd: 那有你折腾的
<gebjgd> ofan: archos的那个有fireware了
<Decade> gebjgd: 一定要轻量化的linux，否则跑不动的。
<gebjgd> ofan: 直接刷就行了
<gebjgd> Decade: 可以自己定制
<ofan> gebjgd: 搞好了 别忘了来展示一下
<gebjgd> ofan: 没入手呢
<gebjgd> ofan: 网上有介绍了
<gebjgd> ofan: 等
<ofan> gebjgd: 那赶紧的啊
<Decade> gebjgd: 有相关介绍吗？我看看，我想把手机也换成ubuntu。
<gebjgd> ofan: 1500大洋呢
<ofan> gebjgd: 现在不买就涨价
<Decade> gebjgd: 明年打算入手一个ubuntu的IPad.
<gebjgd> ofan: http://www.angstrom-distribution.org/%C3%A5ngstr%C3%B6m-featured-engadget-and-slashdot
<RabbitHair> 啥是ubuntu的ipad啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 只会降价
<bosskey> IPAD有UBUNTU版的吗
<ofan> nnnd 连饭都吃不起了
<Decade> 我现在恨不得所有的电子信息类的全用上ubuntu.
<gebjgd> Decade: 不爱ipad
<gebjgd> Decade: 不爱ubuntu
<ofan> gebjgd: ipad很爽
<ofan> gebjgd: page not found
<gebjgd> ofan: 不稀罕
<gebjgd> ofan: 你被墙了？
<gebjgd> ofan: 我这里页面打开呢
<ofan> gebjgd: 翻墙了
<reiv> ipad不爱ubuntu
<ofan> gebjgd: 我都打开了.. page not found
<ofan> gebjgd: 地址没贴全
<gebjgd> ofan: 考。你太次了
<gebjgd> ofan: 那个就是地址
<gebjgd> of
<gebjgd> ofan: http://www.angstrom-distribution.org/
<gebjgd> ofan: 自己点
<Decade> 明年会有ubuntu系统的Pad上市。
<ofan> gebjgd: ok了
<Decade> 我老早就瞄好了。
<microcai> ...
<zergor> ofan:还在吗？我刚才试了下，不行啊。
<microcai> freeflying: ..
<Decade> 今年6月我就在查相关的Pad信息，发现还是linux好。
<microcai> freeflying: hi
<microcai> freeflying: please arrange an interview
 * happyaron 据说，联想，hp和dell明年都会有预装ubuntu的。
<happyaron> microcai: 你咋了？
<RabbitHair> 感觉ubuntu越做越好
<happyaron> microcai: 想去典范公司了？
<RabbitHair> 基本上有网络，装完就能用了
<Decade> RabbitHair: 我看迟早windows会让人无法忍受。
<cfy> 谁懂键盘的?
<RabbitHair> win7没用过，xp装完系统还得装一堆软件
<ofan> gebjgd: 看不懂
<cfy> happyaron: 额.那redflag不是悲剧了?
<zergor> ofan:只有/nick的命令，只能改变昵称而已。每次登录，都提示昵称没有注册过
<gebjgd> ofan: .......
<cfy> 有没有谁懂键盘?
<microcai> happyaron: why me lag when send msg to ff?
<happyaron> cfy: 看样子是。
<gebjgd> cfy: cherry
<gebjgd> cfy: cherry
<gebjgd> cfy: cherry
<gebjgd> cfy: cherry
<happyaron> microcai: dunno
<^k^> gebjgd: .. ..
<cfy> gebjgd: - -!
<Decade> RabbitHair: 关键是防护软件一装完，机器就要慢一大截。
<microcai> happyaron: dunno?
<RabbitHair> 是啊
<gebjgd> Decade: 光屁股裸奔
<microcai> happyaron: what is dunno?
<Decade> RabbitHair: 我用linux就是喜欢裸奔的快感。
<happyaron> microcai: 呃，就是don't know
<RabbitHair> ubuntu可不就是裸奔嘛
<RabbitHair> 一点都不卡
<ofan> ubuntu上手机很有难度 啊
<ny_u> iptable是默认安装的吗？
<microcai> Decade: 360 itself is spy
<Decade> RabbitHair: 嗯嗯。
<gebjgd> ofan: 有arm版的
<lazysnake> wp升级到3.0.2后，感觉快很多。错觉么
<gebjgd> ofan: 有wiki
<gebjgd> ofan: 但是不是所有芯片都能上
<happyaron> ny_u: y
<RabbitHair> 我ubuntu装完，自动识别无线网络了
<gebjgd> ofan: 这就是问题
<microcai> freeflying: please arrange an interview
<happyaron> ny_u: 但是不开
<RabbitHair> win还要安装驱动
<happyaron> microcai: 你想去典范了？
<Decade> microcai: But 360 can do something for user.
<microcai> happyaron: yep
<flh> 请教ln -s 创建的软链接能不能再ln -s 第二次？
<happyaron> Decade: 我宁可用QQ管家，lol
<ny_u> 恩，我看了下规则都没设
<microcai> Decade: so does qq
<feiyu> linux有什么软件，可以自动采集某论坛的图片么？
<Decade> happyaron: 我现在是啥都不用。
<microcai> happyaron:  you stupid shit ....
<RabbitHair> 打算过两天换建行网银
<ofan> - -
<Decade> happyaron: 相对而言，我还是反感腾讯的绑架。
<RabbitHair> 抛弃不支持linux的工行
<happyaron> Decade: :)
<ny_u> 建行支持linux？
<gebjgd> happyaron: 哈哈
<gjp> Decade: 都不是好东西呀。。。
<Decade> happyaron: 好比我不嫖小姐，就不让我去洗浴中心洗澡，有这么道理吗？
<ofan> 不支持
<happyaron> gebjgd: :)
<gebjgd> happyaron: geliable
<Gann> RabbitHair: 我常用资金都放在浦发银行
<Decade> gjp: 呵呵，同意。
<Gann> RabbitHair: 浦发银行对linux极端支持
<ofan> 招行貌似可以
<ny_u> 可惜这边点很少
<happyaron> Decade: 按照做点事的标准看，没QQ有不少人一时间无法做事，没有数字却可以。
<RabbitHair> 问题青岛这里貌似浦发网点太少了
<Decade> happyaron: QQ提供的叫娱乐，360提供的叫安全。
<microcai> ...
<happyaron> Decade: 360没提供啥安全
<ofan> p
<happyaron> Decade: 它能做的别人也都能做。
<ofan> 360不捣乱就不错了
<ny_u> 360偶是卸了
<happyaron> Decade: 你随便用个杀毒软件厂商的助手都能做到。
<Decade> happyaron: 360对于一般的用户来说还是好的，而且也是最先推出安防概念的。
<ofan> 一开始的时候很喜欢360.. 其实都一路货色
<happyaron> Decade: 那就是扯淡了。
 * gebjgd windows 专场？
 * gebjgd windows 专场？
<ofan> Decade: 国内没有安全公司
<Decade> happyaron: 现在的杀软大多是仿。
<ny_u> 不过360对免费做了贡献
 * gebjgd windows 专场？
<Decade> ofan: 明白。
<^k^> gebjgd: .. ..
<ofan> Decade: anti-virus is a joke
<happyaron> Decade: 它除了让所有客户端同时弹出广告的技术很先进外，别的都不咋地。
<gebjgd> 用win tjjtds
<happyaron> Decade: 真正的安全防御，就是没事给系统打打补丁。
<ny_u> ^_^  暂时还离不开win
<Decade> ofan: 对付一些非病毒类软件，360提供的就是服务。
<happyaron> Decade: 360出之前，这类程序已经很普遍了。
<RabbitHair> transmission很有意思
<Decade> happyaron: 还有关闭无关的服务，I see!
<gebjgd> n
<happyaron> Decade: 它才能关闭几个
<RabbitHair> 经常上传大于下载
<ofan> Decade: 关闭服务是系统的功能
<Decade> happyaron: 熊猫泛滥的时候，还就只有360有效。
<happyaron> Decade: 就是没事恐吓用户。
<Decade> ofan: 也是必用的手段之一嘛。
<happyaron> Decade: 呵呵，你如果买了正版的著名杀毒软件，还真很难中那个毒。
<ofan> Decade: 把用户培养成白痴 是他们的目标之一
<happyaron> Decade: 熊猫除了写得不讲究之外，没有新技术。
<Decade> happyaron: 我无意吹捧360,但是说实话，360做了点事儿，而且它虽然王婆卖瓜，但不绑架我。
<bosskey> NOD32好么
<cfy> 有没有人懂键盘?
<happyaron> Decade: 呃，你已经被绑架了。。。
<Kandu> bosskey: 用着還行，就是有點貴
<Decade> happyaron: 你错了，我用linux已经小半年了。
<Decade> happyaron: 呵呵。
<happyaron> Decade: 我用linux 7年了
<happyaron> :P
<bosskey> 嗯，
<Decade> happyaron: 自打对win7失望以后，就不用windows了。
<cfy> Kandu: 你也用的?
<Kandu> cfy: 買主板的時候他們送的
<happyaron> Decade: 表示没有用过xp sp2以后的。
<Kandu> cfy: 於是一直用 09 版的 nod32
<cfy> Kandu: 哦....
<ofan> 话说 认为win7的安全机制比普通linux要高
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯?win?
<happyaron> windows才是世界最牛系统 gebjgd
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯。遊戲 OS
<Decade> happyaron: 360出来以后，杀软厂商是更加努力了，因为背后有个360在追。
<cfy> Kandu: 哦....
<ny_u> 贡献主要是推动免费
<bosskey> 牛在哪里啊
<happyaron> Decade: 呵呵，如果大家都在用xp，出个720也没用。
<Kandu> cfy: win7 專業版真便宜啊，200多塊錢就有了
<Decade> happyaron: 反正这两家，狗咬狗而已，腾讯没把牙管好，咬用户身上了。
<iyten> Kandu: 学生版？
<Decade> Kandu: 不会吧？你看错了吧？
<iyten> 不是停止了嘛
<cfy> Kandu: i don't care...
<happyaron> Decade: 其实用360杀毒，都不如MSE
<Kandu> cfy: 那個 win32 內核開源了，你有沒有興趣研究下
<iyten> 手杀才是王道。。。
<happyaron> Decade: 360免费与否，MS都在做这个工作。
<Decade> happyaron: 有个前提，正版，而大多数人都是D版。
<happyaron> Decade: 正版盗版在中国有区别么。
<happyaron> Decade: 一样能过WGA
<Kandu> cfy: 微軟提供內核源碼，開發工具，編譯好就能啟動 win2003 哪。
<cfy> Kandu: 再说.我还在学习lisp.
<cfy> Kandu: 哦?不是有linux么?为啥要研究win的呢?
<Decade> happyaron: 反正感觉现在ubuntu最爽了。
<Kandu> cfy: 用戶多，好賺錢
<happyaron> Decade: 否则xp上都没法安装IE8 WM10
<happyaron> :)
<cfy> Kandu: 如何赚钱?衍生版?
<Kandu> cfy: 理解深了，對開發 win32 程式有幫助嘛
<Decade> happyaron: 如果可能，我会把手机、notebook、Pad统一成ubuntu。
<Gann> 说实话，grub2比windows的东西差很多
<happyaron> Decade: notebook可以，pad可能以后可以，手机就不知道了。
<Decade> happyaron: ubuntu mobile.
<Decade> 我找了好久了，
<happyaron> Decade: 其实个人觉得notebook用ubuntu比PC舒服一点。
<Gann> Decade: 我也有这个想法，把电脑手机，本本，都统一称ubuntu
<happyaron> PC都多少有点折腾，而ubuntu不是用来折腾的系统。
<Decade> happyaron: 大多数人不用ubuntu其实就是因为没有游戏可玩。
<Decade> Gann: 哈哈。一起找办法。
<happyaron> Decade: 我没有玩游戏的智商 :(
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.呵呵.你先研究,我以后研究:)
<Gann> Decade: 目前我只能用android系统
<Gann> Decade: 手机
<microcai> Decade: then ... ...
<microcai> Decade: go die
<Decade> happyaron: 有时候还是玩玩轻松一下。
<ofan> Gann: grub2比windows差？
<happyaron> Decade: 我就扫雷啥的小游戏了。
<Decade> microcai: Fuck！
<microcai> ofan: grub2 vs windows ???? grub2 is OS ?
<microcai> happyaron: kick Decade  ....
<ofan> microcai: kick you
<Kandu> microcai: kick you
<happyaron> microcai: grub2 has real memory management, so it could be considered as an OS in some sorts.
<microcai> ofan:  kick me ...
<microcai> happyaron:  how can it be ......
<Decade> happyaron: Thanks!
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> 一个小时后回来，cya~
<ny_u> http://www.follow5.com/cangjingkong
<Decade> happyaron: 88!
<ofan> 塞呀~
<arus7> OMD.
<microcai> .. stupid happron gone ...
<microcai> ofan: I DDosed his PC
 * happyaron caicai cannot find my IP, in fact.
 * happyaron lol
<ofan> microcai: im gonna work... C丫..
<iyten> ny_u: 。。。还四种语言的
<Decade> microcai: Please keep silence!
<microcai> happyaron:  ... ... I ddosed your proxy, acturly
<nerver> 苍井空的微博居然没被墙
<pocoyo> nerver: hoho～～>:-) :-(
<Decade> microcai: Really? Try my Ip.
<Gann> nerver: AV女的肯定会被墙阿
<nerver> 刚才那个链接我咋能进去
<Decade> Gann: ?怎么扯到AV上去了？
<microcai> ... ...
<microcai> network problem .....
<microcai> happyaron DDOSed my PC ....
<Gann> Decade: 他说那个人的微薄阿，那人是AV演员
<ny_u> 那只是个同步用的微博
<nerver> 哦
<Decade> 苍井空的？狂汗。
<pocoyo> Decade: hoho～～>:-) :-(
<Gann> 苍井空是AV女阿
<microcai> Decade: what ???
<pocoyo> Gann: hoho～～>:-) :-(
<Decade> 在这里谈苍井空？？汗汗汗！
<pocoyo> Decade: hoho～～>:-) :-(
<ny_u> twitter上也有，人气不如内地
<Gann> 真奇怪，你们怎么都看过她的片吗？
<Gann> 我都不认识她
<microcai> Gann: no
<Decade> pocoyo: 不关注她，虽然 我宅。
<nerver> <pocoyo> 大家不由自主的开始谈论了
<Decade> Gann: 不看。
<Gann> 我想看
<microcai> Gann: heard her, but never had a chance watch her AV
<Decade> Gann: - -！
<ny_u> 你可以买正版支持她   o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<Gann> 但都是些乱七八糟的人演的
<microcai> Gann: give me a link ...
<Gann> microcai: 我也没有阿
<nerver> 晕，真开始谈av了，我只是随口一说
<Gann> microcai: 刚才不是我最先说的
<Decade> nerver: 你得想办法把话题拐回来。
<Gann> 不过说这个我很来劲
<nerver> 恩
<nerver> 初学者学什么语言比较好？
<nerver> 想学编程了
<Gann> nerver: python
<microcai> nerver: QB
<Decade> Gann: 小伙子？打住吧。
<ofan> English
<Gann> Decade: 好的
<nerver> python？
<microcai> nerver: QBASIC
<nerver> qbasic？
<Decade> nerver: 我在翻PT的书。
<Decade> nerver: QT。
<microcai> Decade: stop
<Decade> microcai:?Why?
<nerver> 但是最近python的版本问题搞的我很心烦
<ofan> Decade: pyside
<microcai> happyaron: NI GEI WO JI ZHU
<nerver> 好像py3就没法用
<microcai> Decade: Qt is tooooooooooooooooooooooooo hard
<Gann> python还是不错的，网络编程也容易，且有google支持，又不需要编译
<Decade> microcai: OH！ I see!
<Gann> 还可以作脚本用
<nerver> 恩，我也想学python
<ofan> qml+pyside
<ofan> 很nv
<ofan> nb
<microcai> ofan: ... very nv
<nerver> 还下了个py简明教程
<microcai> ofan: ... very av
<ny_u> python和什么类似
<microcai> ny_u: C++
<ofan> microcai: p
<ny_u> o
<nerver> 但是第一个例子就出错
<ofan> microcai: What's wrong with you?
<nerver> 就是那个 print ‘hello’
<ofan> microcai: Did the rejection of your patch hurt you?
<Decade> microcai: If you want av web?Here, se.500wyt.com, Please don't talk about av, because there is not a sex channel
<nerver> 提示File "<stdin>", line 1    print 'hello'                ^SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<Gann> 最近有好玩的吗
<nerver> 这是怎么回事
<cfy> 有没有人懂键盘?
<Decade> cfy: 不太明白你的意思
<ofan> Compiling qt-demos...
<Decade> nerver: 是不是变量有问题？
<yang_> linux
<cfy> Decade: 我在想filco 87和ducky 1087哪个好?
<yang_> 大家家是哪的？
<Decade> nerver: 也可能某个单词打错了，或是多了“
<Gann> 我想写个emacs的股票插件，可以文本显示股价
<nerver> <Decade>不知到，在终端输入python时就有这问题，输入python2就能正常执行，是py3没这命令吗？
<lazysnake> linux的
<Decade> nerver: 我也不了解呢，新手一只，呵呵。
<nerver> <Decade>呵呵，我也是呢
<Decade> cfy: 我没用浮动工具栏。
<cfy> Gann: 等我学好了,我帮你写......
<cfy> Decade: 啥阿....
<Decade> cfy: "我在想filco 87和ducky 1087哪个好?"
<cfy> Decade: +
<cfy> Decade: ?
<Decade> nerver: ~$ python
<Decade> Python 2.6.6 (r266:84292, Sep 15 2010, 16:22:56)
<Decade> [GCC 4.4.5] on linux2
<Decade> Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
<Decade> >>>
<Decade> 这是我运行python的反映，你是不是没有安装python啊？
<^k^> Decade:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<ofan> 别直接贴
<nerver> >>python
<nerver> Python 3.1.2 (r312:79147, Oct  4 2010, 12:35:40)
<nerver> [GCC 4.5.1] on linux2
<nerver> Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
<nerver> >>>
<nerver> 是不是版本问题？
<ofan> nerver: 用py2.x
<Decade> nerver: 我的是10.10。你呢？
<nerver> arch
<ofan> 装个python2
<Decade> ofan: 我想他可能也是没有安装吧。
<nerver> 但是好像论坛上都推介学py3
<ofan> 否则你很多东西都跑不了
<nerver> py2也安装了
<Gann> nerver: py3目前似乎不是主流阿，大部分发行版本都没有这个
<Gann> nerver: 应该差别不大吧，p2p3
<nerver> py3很多问题呢
<nerver> python2
<nerver> Python 2.7 (r27:82500, Oct 20 2010, 03:21:03)
<nerver> [GCC 4.5.1] on linux2
<nerver> Type "help", "copyright
<nerver> python2下一切都正常
<nerver> 但py3下就不能玩了
<caleb-> nerver: 主流 py2
<caleb-> nerver: py3 以后再玩就好了
<nerver> <caleb->恩
<Decade> nerver: 我去K书了，晚上还要加班，电信设备升级，所有的IP全换过了。回见。
<caleb-> py3 有些功能也 backport to py2 了
<jyfl987> 现在定机票 什么时候最便宜？
<nerver> 会不会区别很大，到时升到py3又得从新学
<nerver> <Decade> 恩，回见，一路顺风
<nerver> 额，当我没问，看书学py2去了
<mouli> 试试 print ("hello")
<nerver> <mouli>你真牛，好了，为啥啊/
<mouli> http://docs.python.org/release/3.0.1/whatsnew/3.0.html： Print Is A Function
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 Not Found . IN gettitle
<nerver> <mouli>区别这么大呢
<cfy> Kandu: 唉.不挑了.....我等ducky 1087......艰难阿....
<cfy> Kandu: 你现在薄膜键盘?
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> Use-Perl
<wangww> ??
<wangww> 都在干嘛呢
<Gann> 这有个好网站阿，提供中国股票的即使数据  http://www.webxml.com.cn/WebServices/ChinaStockWebService.asmx
<zergor> hello?!
<Use-Firefox> ...
 * Use-Firefox 折腾todo
<Use-Firefox> Receiving objects:  74% (658/888), 444.00 KiB | 1 KiB/s
<Use-Firefox> git 太慢了。。。
<ofan> github?
<aaa001> 用 smaba可以win7让 訪问ubuntu ,但 是 不 能 反 向訪问 怎 么 办 ?
<Freebuilder> 不喜欢弱类型语言
<aaa001> 用 smaba可以win7让 訪问ubuntu ,但 是 不 能 反 向訪问 怎 么 办 ?
<zergor> 有用chatzilla做客户端的么？这个客户端能不能像empathy那样有消息的气泡提示啊
<aaa001> 请教
<zergor> aaa001:那可能是samba没有设置好吧
<freeflying> caleb-: 有没有认识的人最近要换工作的
<caleb-> freeflying: 没
<freeflying> microcai: 你要发简历给我
<Use-Firefox> /topic returned: 20:51 -!- Topic for #ubuntu-cn: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn  |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.ca  |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<aaa001> zergor:我 不知道怎 么 错 的 啊
<adam8157> flash现在不把文件存在/tmp了.. 怎么办阿
<adam8157> ee在么, 你那个脚本现在去哪找?
<adam8157> freeflying: 做什么的啊?
<freeflying> adam8157: 你做啥的
<adam8157> freeflying: 嵌入式linux...
<aaa001> zergor, 在 吗
<Gann> 中国当前社会的主要矛盾是，人民群众日益增长的智慧和官员们日渐下降的道德之间的矛盾！
<aaa001> 搞定 了
<jyfl9871> 想不到 lfs livecd都认出我这无线网卡了
<freeflying> adam8157: 要找arm的专家
<adam8157> freeflying: 那算了 没那么底层, 而且还是mips的现在...
<lubcat> 国际刑警组织通缉维基解密创始人阿桑奇
<zyp_> http://cablegate.wikileaks.org/ 有人能连接诶上吗 我翻墙也连不上
<aaa001> 还是
<tlze> 意料中的事
<ofan> 能商
<caleb-> zyp_: 被 ddos 了
<ofan> 能上
<DraZet> 哈楼哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<lubcat> 维基解密创始人被污“强奸” 瑞典取消通缉令
<lubcat> 2010年8月23日 ... 南都讯瑞典检方8月21日取消了针对维基解密网创始人阿桑奇的通缉令，理由是有关他涉嫌强奸的指控证据不足。这一通缉令自发出到取消尚不足24小时。
<caleb-> 欲加之罪…
<zyp_> 经查被强奸的女人是处女？
<Gann>  维基解密创始人被污强奸，很有中国的特色
<lubcat> 一名女性称，在安全套破裂之后，她要求维基解密创始人阿桑奇暂停，但这一要求被阿桑奇忽略。于是，奇哥就因为涉嫌强奸、性骚扰和胁迫他人，被国际刑警通缉了。 ...
<wangww> 问大家一个问题
<lubcat> ......
<wangww> 使用无线路由器的时候，能够脸上路尤其，但是没法上网
<wangww> 知道怎么解决么
<bespecial> nage
<wangww> tplink
<zyp_> 路由器能脸上网吗
<wangww> 可以的啊
<bespecial> 我不懂
<bespecial> 我的连上，就能上了
<wangww> 用win的系统的时候能上
<wangww> 啊哦，我的不行。
<bespecial> 刚开始还隔一段时间就掉，在网上更新了驱动就完美了
<messi> lubcat: 哈哈，这名女性真伟大。
<lubcat> messi: 瑞士顶不住米国的压力了。估计
<bespecial> 我好奇的是，谁能给那女性作证
<caleb-> bespecial: 强奸案不需要第二个证人
<bespecial> 这个，那不很容易诬陷别人
<zyp_> http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/  这网站太人性话了
<lubcat> 有证据。就可以立案。
<lubcat> 就可以控告。。
<ny_u> 网速太烂
<iyten> http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/12/01/1048254&from=rss
<^k^> ⇪ title: Solidot | 开源网游Ryzom发布Linux原生客户端
<happyaron> microcai: NI GEI WO JI ZHU is not English, :P
<microcai> happyaron:  .. .. pinyin
<happyaron> microcai: 好啦，好像幼儿园。。。
<happyaron> microcai: 生气干嘛
<microcai> happyaron: give me op, let me kick you once ....
<ofan> qt quick is amazing..
<happyaron> microcai: no way :)
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道叫什麼，我就是地攤上20多塊錢買的
<microcai> happyaron:  ... ...
<microcai> happyaron:   accept ....
<microcai> happyaron:   accept my invite ....
<happyaron> microcai: sorry I see no reason to spend time on it, :P
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.
<microcai> happyaron:  ... ... kick me , YOU stupid ass hole
<Gann> 我到底掉线没
<ofan> 看lag就知道了
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 跑得真快。
<lubcat> ........
<lubcat> 这个。。天天犯病？
<SkycitY> 貌似Email客户端的选择挺少的，有什么好推荐的吗？
<DraZet> Thunderbird
<happyaron> SkycitY: thunderbird mutt
<DraZet> mutt 也不错
<Fossilet> 请问：committer怎么翻译？
<Fossilet> 写在简历里面。
<iVIM2> 谁用闭源vbox for windows?
<happyaron> Fossilet: 提交者/提交人
<microcai> happyaron is gone with the wind
<Fossilet> happyaron, thanks.
<SkycitY> thunderbird是跟firefox一起的吧？mutt没在软件中心看到啊，是在第三方里码？
<delectate> Fossilet: 递交
<ofan> 写committer不如写collaborator..
<ofan> 搞不好人以为是写文档的
<happyaron> ofan: committer和写文档的有啥关系？
<ofan> happyaron: 不知道 哈哈.. 改文档的也能叫committer吧，我觉得
<happyaron> ofan: 有DVCS权限的就叫committer
<ofan> happyaron: 是 但有的项目不是有专门写文档的么
<happyaron> ofan: 看他有没有权限呗，有权限就是committer
<ofan> happyaron: 恩
<DraZet> gtalk有什么客户端么
<ofan> bitlbee
<wangww> 各位有openoffice 表格的VBA教程么
<cai1> back
<cai1> happyaron banned a lot of man .... ...
<cai1> happyaron is really a small guy
<cai1> freeflying: ... help
<cai1> freeflying: ... help
<happyaron> cai1: 放尊重点
<huntxu> roylez_: ...
<cai1> happyaron: YOU DIAN XIAO QUAN JIU LIAO BU QI A?
<ofan> cai1: - -
<cfy> iGnome: ee....
<delectate> iGnome: 神。。。
<happyaron> iGnome: 拜神，今天有人淘气，你来帮我劈他吧。
<lubcat> .....
<tonghuix> 这说话口气感觉有点日和风格。。。徘句之神
<Freebuilder> l:str.="(".item.Key.")" 这样的语法让人有些发疯，为什么要用点来坐连接操作用加不是挺好的么
<void11> 这是什么东西的语法
<ofan> vim的
<adam8157> iGnome: 现在flash的缓存都不放/tmp下了, 放.mozilla的一个子目录下, 麻烦啊
<cfy> adam8157: 用神的下载脚本阿
<adam8157> cfy: 他的脚本不是去/tmp找的? 我看看去
<cfy> adam8157: 我的修改版本是~/movie/,ee的我忘了.
<DraZet> linux下大家怎么翻墙阿
<ofan> vpn
<cfy> MaskRay: iGnome 推荐cpan安装软件cpanm
<DraZet> 没有vpn
<cfy> hi all,有没有使用crontab的经验呢?不是使用方法比如小技巧.
<cfy> 我有在不同时段执行同一个程序(不要同时运行).我目前,是 xxxxxxxxx N=foo ./bar > a 2> b来的
<cfy> 然后在脚本里.再把N的值输出到另一个地方.
<lazysnake> DraZet: proxy online
<DraZet> 哦
<MaskRay> cfy: cpanm?
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯.是的.听说不错....因为我cpanp装失败.随便再用cpanm试也失败.不过有人推荐呢
<cfy> 比如这里http://plackperl.org/
<flh> 大家好，debian服务器只启动到文本模式 能不能远程关掉lcd显示器？
<^k^> ⇪ title: PSGI/Plack - Perl Superglue for Web Frameworks and Web Servers
<flh> happyaron: debian服务器只启动到文本模式 能不能远程关掉lcd显示器电源？
<happyaron> flh: 不知道，应该是够呛吧。
<happyaron> flh: 你改改电源管理配置？
<flh> happyaron: 如果硬要安装上xorg,不值，电源我弄不来
<kilior> pidgin2.7.7能不能msn传文件啊？
<Kandu> flh: 不啟動 X ，顯示器休眠也會自動進行
<ofan> flh: vbetool dpms off
<flh> Kandu: 我在观察，好看一样有光亮一样
<flh> Kandu: ok,谢谢是这个工具
<Kandu> flh: 謝 ofan 才是
<ofan> Kandu: :D
<flh> Kandu: 一样的，大家在一起，看了都开心，只要能解决问题
 * kilior  pidgin2.7.7的msn传文件的功能是不是坏了？
<void11> 貌似是的
<kilior> ~~~
<kilior> 这真悲剧
<knownbad> qq在pidgin上也好像有问题。
<nsdy> <knownbad>群问题？
<knownbad> 登陆
<LiJunLe> 为什么我用了ssh 和 autoproxy 还不能翻墙呢
<knownbad> 从没用群。
<nsdy> 我这里没有问题...
<knownbad> 哦，那个版本？
<nsdy> 2.7.5
<flh> 有没有可能?在debian上，网络安装linux,网络pxe启动winpe 无盘系统linux,,共用一个tftpbot?
<LiJunLe> 现在不能用 怎么取消那个ssh 命令的东西
<chattan> :-D
<happyaron> LiJunLe: pkill ssh
<SkycitY> 进入某个目录的时候显示我没有权限是咋回事啊～
<LiJunLe> 是需要ssh tunel 的才能翻墙的么? 要不要这个tunel的？
<knownbad> flh: 技术上可以但没试过。
<nsdy> <SkycitY> root目录？   可以修改权限
<knownbad> SkycitY: 先用sudo看看
<SkycitY> 不是啊，只是一个刚下的软件解压后的目录～
<flh> knownbad: 您好，我只能实现无盘和网络安装两个，那个pxe启动winpe的引导文件不一样？要换名
<knownbad> ls -al看下权限。
<SkycitY> drw-r--r-- 11 benny benny      4096 2010-10-27 17:20 thunderbird
<knownbad> flh: 忘了，以前跟个朋友实验过。
<LiJunLe> 是需要ssh tunnel 的才能翻墙的么? 要不要这个tunnel的？
<alvin_rxg> SkycitY: +x
<flh> knownbad: 谢谢，如果能，再找找资料看
<alvin_rxg> 掉线了？
<knownbad> 被你吓的尿湿裤子了。
<knownbad> 可能去换裤子。
<JoshWYK> 我用自由门   加firefox  :-)   然后也可以用google里面那个一键翻墙的   除了facebook打不开别的没什么
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: ._.
<knownbad> LiJunLe: 是要用tunnel但proxy也得设定。
<nerver> python简明教程 真的很好，看了一半，感觉收益匪浅啊！晚安了，各位！
<alvin_rxg> 简明的东西，能学到多少？……
<LiJunLe> knownbad: 我有用autoproxy来设定 现在ff一连接  终端显示“channel 3: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed” 什么意思？
<knownbad> kiss就是好。
<knownbad> LiJunLe: 没碰过。
<knownbad> LiJunLe: 要不搜寻下。
<LiJunLe> knownbad: 哦，我去找找
<knownbad> 也可以用local port forwarding.
<lazysnake> 用linux可以提前体验一下共产主义社会。:-D
<LiJunLe> local port forwarding 是干嘛用的？
<ofan> 金山卫士开放源码？
<LiJunLe> 是啊 有新闻
<Decade> ofan: 金山那垃圾，根本不想用。
<Decade> ofan: 就冲它国内收费国外免费老子就是一肚子气。
<Decade> ofan: 还好意思说是国产。
<ofan> Decade: 能开源就不错
<pocoyo> 拿根红线拴住happyaron～ 谁删的
<ofan> 还有社区..
<Decade> ofan: 能开源就说明它好吗？它那是逼不得已，看他在中国市场的份额就知道。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 删了？？
<ofan> 还可以申请成为核心开发者..
<Decade> ofan: 我相信如果现在是06年他肯定想不到开源。
<ofan> Decade: 只谈开源
<ofan> Decade: 不谈商业
<happyaron> pocoyo: qiang_liu8183。。。
<Decade> ofan: 金山的产品，在国际评比拿最后一名，也好意思说它是第一，我就觉得金山，不可信。
<ofan> Decade: 那是杀软吧
<Decade> ofan: 所以就算推荐朋友们买卡巴我也不推荐朋友们用金山。
<ofan> Decade: 其实这个软件好不好无所谓了..
<happyaron> Decade: 杀软就是浮云。
<Decade> ofan: 一脉相承，上有所好，下必甚焉。
<xiangfu> 其实用UBUNTU，用不上金山或KABA
<ofan> 不过邮件组门槛还挺高
<ofan> 需要技术背景..
<Decade> xiangfu: 明白，我们就是讨论一下金山开源的事。
<happyaron> ofan: ??
<ofan> 加入金山开源社区,需要说明技术背景,最好有对金山开源作品的Changeset URL; 否则拒绝加入讨论;
<Decade> happyaron: 按目前杀软的工作原理，杀软迟早有崩盘的一天，这个都清楚。
<ofan> 看到py社区的ZoomQuiet 了~  好活跃~
<Decade> ofan: 他那根本就是想捡网友们的现成点子，他们已经是江郎才尽了。
<ofan> Decade: 我倒不觉得..
<knownbad> gebjgd: 这个你那里有吧?  http://www.tanga.com/products/new-genuine-swedish-nbc-gas-mask
<ofan> Decade: 捡点在也没啥不好
<ofan> 点子
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没有
<Decade> ofan: 啥不象啊，开源，还得是了解金山的，普通人怎么就不受待见了？最少我在ubuntu里不会这样，
<knownbad> 不是以前东德很多吗？
<Decade> ofan: 虽然我现在只能是利用ubuntu的东西为自己做事，但是人家也没瞧不起我。
<ofan> Decade: 搞得比较严格而已吧
<knownbad> 我记得还有卖坦克的。
<Decade> ofan: 我就觉得他架子太大了，ubuntu还是世界知名的呢，使用范围比金山广多了，人家怎么就不那么严？
<Decade> ofan: 分明就是金山的人心理优越感太强了。
<ofan> Decade: 你想的太多了..
<if_else>  /bye
<Decade> ofan: 我这人，比较认死理，喜欢公平。
<Decade> ofan: 有的事，金山让我觉得被打了脸，所以自然我也就不待见金山。
<ofan> Decade: 国内py社区有好几个活跃的在金山..
<caleb-> license/code 没问题就没啥好骂的吧
<caleb-> 不喜欢可以 fork 嘛
<happyaron> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=307605&p=2143239
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<happyaron> Destine: ^
<caleb-> 开源世界也很多大神很难相处啊
<Decade> caleb-: 呵呵，林子大了，什么鸟都有。
<happyaron> caleb-: thunderbird读新闻组很方便。。。
<Kandu> 有免费的新闻组伺服器推荐么？
<caleb-> happyaron: mail archive 有提供 news 汇出？
<Kandu> 可以用客户端连接的
<gebjgd> happyaron: 加个arch-cn的新闻组
<gebjgd> happyaron: 不定时的有色情网站的广告啥的
<happyaron> caleb-: 没，gname可以
<happyaron> gebjgd: ...
<caleb-> server 加入 news group 要申请的
<young> 大家觉的ylmf OS 怎么样阿？
<happyaron> caleb-: 我用gname收的debian-legal的archive，感觉不错。
<happyaron> gmane
<caleb-> happyaron: 够认真，可以开始 NM process 了 XD
<happyaron> caleb-: DM已经advocate完了，NM
<happyaron> caleb-: NM还没
<caleb-> happyaron: gpg sign 了？
<happyaron> news://news.gmane.org:119/gmane.linux.debian.devel.legal
<Decade> 大家，我先下了，晚安诸位！
<happyaron> caleb-: 嗯，Anthony Fok
<caleb-> happyaron: 贺！DD 指月可待
<happyaron> caleb-: 呃，不是得一年么。。。
<LiJunLe> happyaron 请问你用哪个ssh  我想了解一下
<caleb-> happyaron: 快的不用一年啦
<caleb-> 慢的有好几年
<happyaron> LiJunLe: openssh
<happyaron> caleb-: 哦。
<LiJunLe> openssh 是怎么搞的？
<happyaron> ...
<Destine> happyaron, 拜大牛。
<LiJunLe> 不是和其他一样 用帐号的吗？
 * caleb- 先下了
<happyaron> Destine: 呃，我是老小
<happyaron> caleb-: bye
<night> 想文革问题阿
<night> 如果在自己编译源代码安装程序的时候大关系的家都是怎么解决依赖
<lainme> aira2c真厉害~apt-metalink在这个糟糕的网络里居然达到270kb/s
<ofan> night: configure解决
<night> 如果configure说缺少某些东西呢
<ofan> night: 装之
<night> 可是我不知他说的东西是啥怎么装阿
<xiangfu> night: 搜之
<lainme> night: 多数情况是后面带-dev的包，不清楚就搜
<night> 我有几次configure已经通过但是make的时候发现少了某些头文件，我就晕了，怎么能确认这些头文件时在那个包的呢
<happyaron> night: packages.ubuntu.com search package contents
<night> 这个时什么
<ofan> night: 头文件一般是在软件包名字里带dev的
<xiangfu> night: dpkg -S FILE_NAME
<xiangfu> night: for example:  dpkg -S stdio.h
<allfoxwy> 唉，有个人在#ubuntu里喊“说中文”，一群人回他“chinese to #ubuntu-cn”，他还是继续喊……
<night> 莫非这个dpkg会把全世界所有的头文件都包含的吗
<happyaron> xiangfu: 他还没装，怎么能dpkg -S
<lainme> allfoxwy: 你可以提醒他一下。。
<xiangfu> happyaron: sorry.
<xiangfu> night: just ignore my last message :)
<jyfl9871> 有没有什么工具扫描你机器硬件 然后给出一份 服务定制建议？
<ofan> allfoxwy: 这么给力  没被K么
<allfoxwy> ofan: 貌似现在不在了
<night> - -
<happyaron> night: 也可以用apt-file
<night> happyaron, 这个是什么阿
<happyaron> night: 或者在http://packages.ubuntu.com
<happyaron> night: 一个软件。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search
<huntxu> roylez_: 还不睡呢
<happyaron> night: http://www.howtoforge.com/apt_file_debian_ubuntu
<^k^> ⇪ title: How To Search For Missing Packages With apt-file On Debian and Ubuntu | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials
<night> 太依赖软件不行阿，我希望能知道某种规则性的东西
<knownbad> dkpg
<happyaron> night: 没有
<night> 唉转到linux真的好痛苦
<ofan> 看了看金山的 就俩工具阿..
<night> 谁看过glibc阿
<happyaron> night: 这没啥依赖不依赖的，就像你cwd的时候用cd命令一样自然而然
<night> 给点建议
<happyaron> night: 你要干啥呢？
<allfoxwy> 用wine打两天wow后就觉得linux其实也挺好的～^_^～
<night> 想学习以下软件风格，如果能看懂系统调用时怎么处理的就更high了
<night> 现在理论学不下去了，需要大量写东西看东西量变引发质变>_<
<happyaron> night: 把所有manpage通读一遍，就几千页
<happyaron> night: 如果你有耐心，那不是问题。
<ofan> night: advanced programming in the unix environment
<night> manpage?
<allfoxwy> ……你们好强啊……光这耐心就这么NB
<allfoxwy> 你在命令行打man
<night> 我现在就是把manpage被下来也对我写程序估计没帮助
<allfoxwy> 是一个程序，可以查看各种手册
<allfoxwy> ……
<roylez_> huntxu: 刚刚洗完...
<hata> 怎样实现mplayer读取cam设备时不被独占？
<roylez_> huntxu: 又买了两瓶柚子茶加一本书
<night> 什么时cam？
<hata> 摄像头
<happyaron> night: 比自己看代码速度快
<huntxu> roylez_: 囧
<happyaron> night: 里面有各种说明
<night> 我哭
<night> happyaron, 怎么看能给个建议吗
<night> 我现在man就会基本的查找
<roylez_> huntxu: 那书挺好的，京东居然比dangdang的还便宜，索性一块买了。看过英文原版的，想看第二遍，现在只能负担得起中文版了，囧
<happyaron> night: 问 wzssyqa
<huntxu> roylez_: 可怜的
<night> 我一开始意味man是有全局目录的呢，结果没发现只知道查某些函数
<hata> happyaron 知道不？
<night> wzssyqa, 在么
<iGnome> happyaron: 看到有人要套你了。
<happyaron> hata: 不会用
<happyaron> iGnome: ?
<iGnome> 泡你
<night> happyaron, 是姑娘？
<happyaron> iGnome: 我已有主，哈哈。
<iGnome> 论坛
<happyaron> night: 错。
<happyaron> night: 是姑娘的男朋友。
<night> 我是男的菜鸟，哈哈求包养
<iGnome> 可咋你是被动方呢。 happyaron
<hata> iGnome 怎样实现mplayer读取cam设备时不被独占？
<iGnome> 不明白。没搞过
<night> >_<姑娘的男朋友思密达，晕菜
<iGnome> 不都是v4l设备？
<happyaron> iGnome: :)
<night> happyaron, 有写代码的频道吗
<wzssyqa> night: 啥？
<hata> iGnome 读 tv:// 这个文件
<iGnome> 是阿。选择v4l或者v4l2
<iGnome> 独占就不知道。从来没想过还开其他的
<night> wzssyqa:happyaron 让我问你怎么看
<night> man手册
<hata> iGnome 摄像头啊
<hata> iGnome 哦
<wzssyqa> night: 那玩意能怎么看啊
<wzssyqa> night: 就那么看呗
<night> wzssyqa, 有没有目录之类的东西
<hata> iGnome 我想一直监视，偶然边看看边录
<night> 我一个个搜函数也他郁闷了把，首先我还的知道函数名才能搜索到
<Kandu> night: configure 能通過但編譯時報告少頭文件的話，就是軟件作者沒寫好 pkg-config 測試了
<ofan> night: 只能通过关键字搜
<wzssyqa> night: 哦，http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/manual/
<Kandu> night: 這種情況只能看報錯的信息去裝相應庫了
<iGnome> 哦。我只用过录的。 hata
<happyaron> night: /usr/share/man/
<night> Kandu, 呃，我我郁闷
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 有书的
<night> /usr/share/man下面都是gz压缩包阿
<happyaron> wzssyqa: o
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 机械工业出版社，2000年出过一本
<ofan> night: 不了解接口的话 就去看书 man只是当手册查
<happyaron> night: 直接man
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 没用吧。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 已经绝版了，我当时就是看的书
<hata> iGnome  对了，mplayer的 dumpstream 那个参数怎么不能用
<night> ofan, 您所说的接口指的时什么
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 有用的，想用啥函数，知道去哪找了
<ofan> night: 就你说的函数名之类
<night> ofan, 这样阿
<happyaron> wzssyqa: man其实也可以搜索。
<happyaron> night: man还会有一些函数使用的建议
<night> 偶然听说glibc是最底层的，所以本着初生牛犊不怕虎的菜鸟精神本来打算看看呢
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 那个不是搜索啊，是从头到尾看一遍
<wzssyqa> 需要很有耐心的
<night> wzssyqa, 怎么从头到尾看阿
<wzssyqa> night: 那不给你书了么
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我在看debian-legal的archive。。。
<night> wzssyqa, 其实我都不知道那里时man的头哪里是尾巴
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 悲剧。
<ofan> night: 建议从coreutils 开始看
<night> advanced programming in the unix environment？？这本书？
<wzssyqa> ofan: ？
<wzssyqa> night: 嗯，这本是好书
<night> coreutils是什么阿，立刻去拜度答疑
<ofan> wzssyqa: 他说看代码阿
<wzssyqa> ofan: 哦，哈哈
<night> APUE？
<ofan> night: 一些基本命令的包 比如 ls find grep之类
<night> 这本已经看第三遍了>_<觉得写东西还是畏首畏尾
<happyaron> night: http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/coreutils/coreutils-8.7.tar.xz
<wzssyqa> night: 那就去看 coreutils 的代码喽。。。
<night> 瞬间下载哈哈
<ofan> night: 哥还才只翻过前言 ahah~
<Kandu> night: 現在的話，軟件，庫的依賴關係其實已經很好解決了。編譯鏈接某庫得使用的參數，庫的版本，關於庫的各種自定義變量說明，它的依賴關係都寫明的
<night> APUE早就如雷贯耳了，所以开始看，但是看的我觉得自己只知道怎么调函数，从思想上完全没提升>_<
<night> Kandu, 说白了，其实我对linux体系本身就是模棱两可，所以就特别多的问题，唉
<night> http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/coreutils/coreutils-8.7.tar.xz包下到的竟然时坏的悲剧
<happyaron> night: http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/coreutils/coreutils-8.7.tar.gz
<night> happyaron, thx哈哈
<allfoxwy> 求教下“!wine | adis”这个是什么意思？我看到有人问怎么在linux下玩windows游戏，好多人回答这个，这是个命令？
<allfoxwy> test|allfoxwy
<allfoxwy> 什么都没有发生啊？
<happyaron> !wine
<lubotu2> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<happyaron> !wine | allfoxwy
<lubotu2> allfoxwy: please see above
<allfoxwy> 了解～谢谢～
<happyaron> !bot | allfoxwy
<baozi> evolution----文件---联机工作是灰的，网上有说是networkmanager的原因，我这里上网直接用的pppoeconf，怎么办啊，能卸载掉Nm吗？
<lubotu2> allfoxwy: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<allfoxwy> GREAT~~!
<happyaron> baozi: 那样你会后悔的。
<lazysnake> :-D
<baozi> 0.0我也是怕卸载NM出其他问题，不敢乱卸载啊。
<happyaron> baozi: 用evolution做啥呢？
<allfoxwy> sudo rm -rf /*
<night> 问个问题阿各位，Makefile.in和makefile.am是什么用途呢
<baozi> 收发邮件啊。
<happyaron> allfoxwy: 坏人。
<happyaron> baozi: try thunderbird
<happyaron> night: autotools用的
<allfoxwy> wahaha~~|happyaron
<night> happyaron, 貌似configure也是aototools工具一类的东西产生的是吧
<happyaron> 中国一留学生去美国打工的当过报童，不带计算器，习惯动作抬头望天时心算找零。顾客大为惊讶，纷纷掏出计算器验证，皆无误，也抬头望天，惊恐问：“云计算？“
<happyaron> night: y
<allfoxwy> ……
<Kandu> 不得了了，居然0點了 Cya Zzz
<night> 萨时候我才能成为linux大牛阿
<allfoxwy> 当大牛干什么？装B？
<allfoxwy> 能自娱自乐就好啦嘛～
<night> allfoxwy, 让自己活的有点动力呗，装B又不能当饭吃
<happyaron> night: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html
<allfoxwy> ～^_^～|night
<night> allfoxwy, 干啥啥不成，吃啥啥不剩活着还有啥意思
<allfoxwy> ……这话有理……|night
<night> happyaron, 哇这个看网页来很流逼的样子哈哈
<jyfl9871> mlgbd 老子lfs做出来了 却卡在 启动这块了
<night> lfs是啥阿，解释下呗呵呵
<night> jyfl9871, 俺菜鸟话多阿，哈哈
<happyaron> night: 当然很nb
<night> happyaron, 恩恩，嘿嘿，仔细看一下啊
<fyjc> ubuntu字体发虚要怎么办?
<aass> 有没有什么命令可以查看硬盘总计工作了多少小时了
<fyjc> 看久了就头晕
<happyaron> fyjc: 用一个星期就习惯了，我好久之前也经历了这个问题。
<aass> fyjc: cp win下的字体
<allfoxwy> 系统/系统管理/磁盘实用工具 可以看到
<allfoxwy> 还可以看硬盘的很多信息
<happyaron> night: 有很多nb的文档
<happyaron> night: 读不过来
<fyjc> 貌似不管用
<allfoxwy> fyjc: 我觉得其实挺好的……
<aass> al
<aass> allfoxwy: 有没有什么命令可以查看
<night> happyaron, 嗯，是啊，我现在读了很多东西但是因为写不出来东西老忘阿，总是顾此失彼
<fyjc> 还有终端里有的字母重叠了是怎么回是?
<jyfl9871> 谁做过 lfs6.3得？ 有个问题要问
<allfoxwy> asss: 这我就不知道了，你找找看有没有能查 SMART 信息的工具，有就可以～
<allfoxwy> aass: 这我就不知道了，你找找看有没有能查 SMART 信息的工具，有就可以～
<gebjgd> allfoxwy: hdparm
<gebjgd> aass: hdparm
<aass> allfoxwy: 恩，谢谢
<allfoxwy> aass: GREAT~~
<aass> gebjgd: 我试试先
<gebjgd> fyjc: hint
<happyaron> jyfl9871: 加油加油，我睡觉了
<gebjgd> fyjc: 另外别用温泉
<jyfl9871> shit啊 卡在最后了
<happyaron> jyfl9871: 今天做了2k道题，已昏。。。
<gebjgd> fyjc: 字体调大
<jyfl9871> happyaron:  额 那你睡觉去吧
<fyjc> 我再终端输xmag都发虚
<gebjgd> fyjc: 截图
<gebjgd> fyjc: 多大的字体？
<gebjgd> fyjc: 屏幕分辨率？
<happyaron> 各位晚安。
<fyjc> 好几种颜色重叠
<gebjgd> fyjc: 截图
<gebjgd> fyjc: 多大的字体？
<gebjgd> fyjc: 屏幕分辨率？
<fyjc> 11的
<fyjc> /home/fj/桌面/Screenshot.png
<allfoxwy> ……
<allfoxwy> fyjc: 你自己桌面上的图图我们看不到的
<gebjgd> fyjc: geliable
<fyjc> 1280x800
<allfoxwy> fyjc: 你在终端里，按Ctrl 和 SHIFT 和 +
<gebjgd> fyjc: imagebin.org
<bbsblare> hlep
<allfoxwy> bbsblare: 那是help
<fyjc> http://imagebin.org/125617
<gebjgd> fyjc: 正常的屏幕截图，行么？
<bbsblare> allfoxwy: sorry,i test bitlbee in irssi now. type in a wrong session just now
<fyjc> en
<gebjgd> fyjc: 全屏大小的。之后告诉我哪里虚
<allfoxwy> bbsblare: This is a Chinese channel, English please to #ubuntu.
<bbsblare> ok, 3ks
<allfoxwy> ……
<fyjc> 这是我用xmag测的
<allfoxwy> 这人！～～我好火大！
<allfoxwy> 3ks明显是chiglish……%￥
<jyfl9871> 哈哈哈 我的 lfs 成了
<hata> 快多少？
<bbsblare> allfoxwy: it is really sorry,my system without GUI now ,and i don't how to input chinese without GUI. Thanks for you reminder,i will leave now.
<baozi> happyaron，thunderbird按好了，貌似不错，谢谢了。
<fyjc> 时间不早了先谁了,再见
<kdlijian> aass: hello
<aass> kdlijian: 哈哈
<hceasy> ;!$
<aass> kdlijian: 你时间又回来了啊
<kdlijian> aass: 不知今天会几点睡
<aass> kdlijian: why？
<aass> kdlijian: 是不是这几天都挺乱的？
<kdlijian> aass: 不错 挺乱的 毫无章法
<aass> kdlijian: 我就知道会是这样
<kdlijian> aass: :(
<aass> kdlijian: 哈哈，大家都是这样滴
<hceasy> 论坛里闹腾了一圈
<hceasy> 都没人了
<hceasy> 都睡求了
<hceasy> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<hceasy> !libotu2
<kdlijian> aass: quit
<hceasy> ....
<aass> kdlijian: bye
<kdlijian> aass: bye
<hceasy> !baidu
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好tmd冷
<alvin_rxg> yo
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 想换 debian squeeze 了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 为什么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.6park.com/news/messages/97786.html
<alvin_rxg> 这 leipzig..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 干吗要换？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 新版速度很快，可以和 archlinux 想当了。当初用 archlinux 就是为了它的速度。现在 archlinux 的速度已经不是优势了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 新版速度怎么快了？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 问 jagdwurst 就知道了，他在用呢……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是现在的debian testing吧？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不用。慢
<alvin_rxg> 圣诞前后出正式版了。速度明明很快……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我是说升级慢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不给力
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我身边有人用debian testing
<alvin_rxg> 没必要追新……我只追求它运行的速度
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 升级比arch慢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你什么都不装。ubuntu base绝对比arch kde快
<alvin_rxg> 装一样的东西， debian 快呀
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 谁说的？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: jadgwurst
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有评测？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 数据拿来
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 他不是没写评测么
<alvin_rxg> e..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 口头说快不算数
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 要是说包管理器够快。我承认
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: apt-get是比pacman快
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 但是升级不够快
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 上了debian testing就会想sid. sid就完蛋
<alvin_rxg> .......
<alvin_rxg> 你说了半天，还是追求新……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 它够新阿
<alvin_rxg> 我就要运行速度
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我觉得我这里运行速度够快了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你这样
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 跑lapack
<alvin_rxg> 啥东西？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 专门测机器性能的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: linux上很多都用它
<alvin_rxg> 呃？
<alvin_rxg> 怎么用？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 考。错了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是linpack
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LINPACK
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 试试看相同的程序，相同的桌面。看linpack的数值
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Benchmarks/High-Performance-Linpack-1396.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ title: Download High Performance Linpack 2.0 for Linux - A highly parallel, high performance benchmarking tool. - Softpedia
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> 84度了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 真费cpu
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 跑跑看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有个完呢踢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有个问题
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: debian如果想装个东西没有源。怎么办？
<alvin_rxg> http://i.imgur.com/FAdls.jpg
<alvin_rxg> debian 全都有啊……没就自己编译
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是，我是说如果没有deb包
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 包不在源内
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 怎么办？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 自己找源？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是说debian 源很大很大？
<alvin_rxg> 很大很大……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=33795
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看看这个
<alvin_rxg> local/linpack 10.3.0.003-1 [2,73 MB]
<alvin_rxg>     Benchmark and stability test based on linear algebra. Intel CPUs only.
<alvin_rxg> local/linpack 10.3.0.003-1 [2,73 MB]
<alvin_rxg>     Benchmark and stability test based on linear algebra. Intel CPUs only.
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 屁
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: linpack不光是为了intel的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我就用linpack在amd athlon 3000+上跑过
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://polishlinux.org/choose/comparison/?distro1=Arch&distro2=Debian
<^k^> ⇪ title: polishlinux.org » Arch vs Debian
<lazysnake1> gebjgd: 烦。一sb扫我端口作啥子。有何对策？
<gebjgd> lazysnake1: 过去臭丫挺的
<gebjgd> lazysnake1: 过去抽丫挺的
<gebjgd> lazysnake1: 往死里大
<gebjgd> lazysnake1: 往死里打
<gebjgd> lazysnake1: iptable drop
<lazysnake1> gebjgd: 不懂。只有ip。113.12.102.197 119.97.203.146
<lazysnake1> gebjgd: 呃。ufw default deny了。
<gebjgd> lazysnake1: 恶补ipatable去
<gebjgd> lazysnake1: 没遇到过那样的sb
<lazysnake1> 8-)从来没研究过这方面的东西。
<alvin_rxg> lazysnake1: 你是内网还是外网 ip?
<lazysnake1> alvin_rxg: 路由的。不过我弄了dmz
<lazysnake1> 好像是这样写的
<lazysnake1> gebjgd: 这是路由的记录。http://code.bulix.org/qmtg4t-78884
<gebjgd> lazysnake1: 广西自治区南宁市 电信
<gebjgd> laz湖北省武汉市 电信
<lazysnake1> gebjgd: 呃。查过的。
<lazysnake1> alvin_rxg: 掉线了刚刚？
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> lazysnake1: 坐火车。过去抽丫挺的
<gebjgd> lazysnake1: 让丫挺的再扫你
<lazysnake1> alvin_rxg: 这是路由的记录。http://code.bulix.org/qmtg4t-78884
<lazysnake1> :-D
<lazysnake1> gebjgd: 没那么多的路费。
<gebjgd> lazysnake1: 你也扫他们
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你现在就那么介意arch的升级？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: pidgin
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: what?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不就是pidgin搞的你不爽么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不就是最近的pidgin搞的你不爽么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ......  what r u thinking about?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那是什么让你想去用debian testing？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 运行速度……不是更新速度……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你受肠男勾引？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: arch也不慢阿
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> xmoto去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 最近qq的斗地主我输了好几次底掉了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 底掉了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那帮孙子真是无语。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 扣成0分了
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 和win的qq游戏连着的
<gebjgd> al
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 太丢人了。。。55555
<alvin_rxg> 游戏而已
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩。等到明天5点过
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就又有1000点了
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 继续输
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 快的很
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> 一晚上就3局
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 输光了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 想多玩都不行
<alvin_rxg> 别把老婆都输了就是了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 腾讯太有节制了
<knownbad> 他老婆有人要吗？
<knownbad> 嗯，多了天假年底前的用掉。
<^k^>  05:03
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: knownbad http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gj8WPLuOErY
<gebjgd> knownbad: 台湾人
<knownbad> 这国内也有吧？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我笑抽了
<^k^>  05:21
<alvin_rxg> Mi 1. Dez 22:27:44 CET 2010
<mindcat> TEST
<^k^> mindcat, ....  方法名 chr_hour 未找到 
<gebjgd> test
<gebjgd> TEST
<gebjgd> kao
<^k^> gebjgd, ....  方法名 chr_hour 未找到 
<^k^>  05:46
#ubuntu-cn 2010-12-02
<jack0531> ca
<jack0531> 人呢
<jack0531> 来个人说句话  我看看是不是成功登录了阿
<olvi> 皆可
<olvi> jack <- 皆可
<jack0531> olvi: 收到
<jack0531> 机器人还能用么
<jack0531> 怎么用来着
<jack0531> `bot
<jack0531> d
<ofan> http://society.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/12/01/0013237
<olvi> `host jack0531
<olvi> oink_hdyDO: oh
<olvi> `h
<flh> ok
<wzlxx> 咱们这里不是有一个使用emacs的吗？我想再试一次转到emacs，并且学习下lisp…
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  方法名 chr_hour 未找到 
<testtimer> ^k^
<testtimer> 怎么和机器人聊天呢
<wzlxx> 咱们这里不是有一个使用emacs的吗？我想再试一次转到emacs，并且学习下lisp…
<iOpera> wzlxx: 那软件，要教你，是力气活。估计没人愿意。鼓动你用的时候，倒是会有人。
<wzlxx> iOpera, 不用教，只需要告诉我看什么书，用什么解释器，我过几天就不能上网了，所以先下载lisp解释器现在～
<testtimer> wzlxx 是啊，我学习的时候一开始也是连看什么书都不知道，要是有人指点下就好了
<wzlxx> 那你指点以下吧
<iOpera> wzlxx: 这要求倒是可以。
<iOpera> 可人没在
<wzlxx> iOpera, 汗～
<wzlxx> 打算转到emacs边用边学lisp
<iOpera> 我给你一个邮件吧
<testtimer> wzlxx 我太水了。这个不敢当。找高人指点
<wzlxx> lisp需要额外的解释器吗？就在emacs里？
<testtimer> wzlxx: 我连emacs都没有用过
<wzlxx> iOpera, 好～
<wzlxx> iOpera, CFY啊？
<testtimer> wzlxx: ^k^不是机器人吗？
<iOpera> 是啊。学术派的。喜欢折腾书籍的。不是适合你嘛
<testtimer> wzlxx: 怎么和他聊天没反应
<wzlxx> testtimer, 是～
<xiangfu> wzlxx: 学emacs 不需要书。只需要两个命令。 Ctrl + h t 和 Ctrl + h r
<wzlxx> testtimer, 不知道啊～和他聊天干嘛
<xiangfu> wzlxx: 从来没看过emacs 的书。都是看手册。
<testtimer> wzlxx: 怎么这家伙不理我，我和他开了个房间聊，都不鸟我....
<iOpera> xiangfu: 那你过来学下fvwm
<iOpera> 也是看manpage
<wzlxx> testtimer, 呵呵，他是机器人啊～
<iOpera> 先看死你再说。 lol
<wzlxx> xiangfu, 主要还是想看下lisp
<xiangfu> iOpera: 没用过 fvwm 我对现在的windows manager 很满意。
<iOpera> 看来对wm没啥要求嘛
<xiangfu> wzlxx: 学lisp 有一本。《计算机程序的构造与解释》
<wzlxx> MIT的？
<testtimer> wzlxx: 机器人不能单聊吗？。。。
<xiangfu> iOpera: 我用 awesome windows manager. :)
<wzlxx> testtimer, 不知道啊，没有过这个想法～
<wzlxx> 呵呵
<iOpera> 那差多了
<xiangfu> wzlxx: 我超喜欢 《计算机程序的构造与解释》  ：）
<iOpera> testtimer: bot就是脚本的集合。没聊天是实际意义的。
<testtimer> wzlxx: 冏
<wzlxx> testtimer, 哈哈
<xiangfu> wzlxx: 你可以计计 alt +x doctor :)
<wzlxx> xiangfu, 需要什么解释器？
<testtimer> iOpera: 这...我只是想知道他怎么不理我呀，我以前和他聊过的
<testtimer> ^k^: 你好
<xiangfu> wzlxx: emacs, guile 都可以。
<iOpera> testtimer: 能聊天的，就不是bot
<testtimer> iOpera: 这......
<wzlxx> xiangfu, emacs能就可以了～
<xiangfu> wzlxx: 你可以试试 在emacs 下输入  alt+x doctor :)
<xiangfu> wzlxx: 可以
<testtimer> iOpera: 那上次和他聊那么久是怎么回事
<wzlxx> xiangfu, 在试试，不理我～
<iOpera> 自己动脑筋想，是为什么
<testtimer> iOpera: 上次大家都和他聊天，一个房间的都和他聊啊。他回复很搞笑
<wzlxx> testtimer, 很智能啊～不过我的(+ 2 3)它个理我～
<iOpera> 一直搞笑的？那就是查关键词，乱答一句的。
<testtimer> iOpera: 是呀，呵呵
<iOpera> 那有啥意思。就一套语句的集合。查到一个关键词，就找一句。都玩腻了。
<wzlxx> testtimer, 你用是直接那些快捷键都是那么按出来的？
<iOpera> 你居然和他聊很久。。。＠＠
<wzlxx> testtimer, alt + x doctor 怎么用的啊？
<testtimer> iOpera: 是一个房间的人都和他聊
<iOpera> 几年没见过这样的事情了。
<testtimer> wzlxx: 这个我不清楚，我初学者，呵呵
<Decade> Morning everyone!
<testtimer> iOpera: 那天晚上好多人开始在谈论问题，后来讨论完了都凌晨了，大家就调戏机器人
<xiangfu> wzlxx: 你需要先看看。Ctrl + h t   :)
<wzlxx> testtimer, 这个是查询的吧？
<iOpera> 凌晨。你也太无聊了哦
<testtimer> iOpera: 问他各种问题
<Decade> testtimer: 调戏机器人？- -！
<testtimer> iOpera: 确实有点...
<Decade> testtimer: 你们问了什么问题了？它怎么回复的？
<testtimer> wzlxx: 冏，不理解你说什么
<iOpera> 自己去网上找一个现成的bot吧，带几百句回答的那种。自己开
<Decade> iOpera: ……
<testtimer> Decade: 从机器人小时候一直问到大，还问他爸是谁，他妈是谁，他一周做爱几次....
<iOpera> 。。 ＠
<testtimer> 那天太搞笑了
<wzlxx> testtimer, 我需要一个解释器来学lisp
<iOpera> wzlxx: 你不如去verycd下载点书籍先。
<testtimer> wzlxx: 大哥，我初学啊...我都没有用过这些呢
<testtimer> wzlxx: 要问问高手才行
<wzlxx> testtimer, o～
<testtimer> wzlxx: 这段时间我才刚想学习用fvwm
<testtimer> wzlxx: 我只是会一些Linux的皮毛
<wzlxx> testtimer, 用这个有什么好处吗？
<wzlxx> testtimer, fvwm有什么好处吗？
<testtimer> wzlxx: 我笔记本配置太差了，用gnome好慢
<wzlxx> testtimer, 还不如直接用openbox，简化了配置周期
<testtimer> wzlxx: 台式机用gnome就好
<wzlxx> testtimer, 节省时间学其他的～
<testtimer> wzlxx: openbox fluxbox xfce4 都下载过试过
<wzlxx> OB最简单～
<xiangfu> wzlxx: all you need is 'guile' :)
<testtimer> wzlxx: 那也是，不过我现在也没想着深入往下学，就想着让我笔记本变好些
<iOpera> 常规要求，不需要用fvwm。除开你很想控制全局
<wzlxx> xiangfu, guile？
<testtimer> iOpera: 那就先不学这东西了，我觉得很难
<wzlxx> xiangfu, 马上下载～
<xiangfu> wzlxx:  安装 guile. aptitude install guile
<iOpera> 难倒是不难。基本抄现成的就可以。
<xiangfu> wzlxx: 之后你就可以 试试 (+ 5 6)  :)
<xiangfu> wzlxx: (exit)
<testtimer> iOpera: 我现在只是学会了基本的Linux操作，但是服务器的搭建还没有学会
<wzlxx> xiangfu, guile是GUI的吗？
<xiangfu> wzlxx: 我很喜欢 lisp ，不过学的不精。
<iOpera> 那先搞服务器嘛。
<testtimer> iOpera: 我笔记本太慢了，现在用的都是irssi.....
<wzlxx> xiangfu, 不是有一个命令行的类似shell的解释器吗？
<iOpera> 嗯。本本通常是慢很多。
<xiangfu> wzlxx: guile 就是命令行的。
<testtimer> iOpera: 我也觉得，鸟哥的书还没看完呢。看完了一本市面上买的ubuntu linux从入门到精通
<wzlxx> xiangfu, OK
<testtimer> iOpera: 结果后面服务器搭建还有正则表达式那几章没有掌握
<wzlxx> xiangfu, 很要用～
<iOpera> 其实lin下最有用的，是脚本（带上正则）。
<xiangfu> wzlxx: ?
<wzlxx> xiangfu, 以后多讨论lisp和emacs
<xiangfu> wzlxx: then you should join #emacs :)
<wzlxx> xiangfu, ok
<testtimer> iOpera: 我发现了，可是自己还没有耐心，看起来不能玩虚的东西了，要实实在在的静下来好好学习才行
<iOpera> testtimer: 去学一门脚本吧。
<xiangfu> testtimer: 从来不看市面上的   XXX从入门到精通，  我觉的都是骗人的。
<iOpera> wzlxx: 你觉得lisp能作些什么
<wzlxx> xiangfu, a u there?
<testtimer> iOpera: 好
<wzlxx> iOpera, 好玩～
<if_else> 各位，sudoers 里面的 root ALL = (DB) NOPASSWD: ALL，最后一个 ALL 是什么意思，谢谢
<xiangfu> testtimer: 你需要花几年的时间才能学好一样东西。我已经学习 C ，（算上大学）  8 年了。：）
<testtimer> xiangfu: 我看完之后，也觉得大部分都很容易掌握，那个图形界面配的图片占用篇幅太大了
<wzlxx> xiangfu, 严重同意～
<testtimer> xiangfu: 结果是真正的实质的东西讲的不多
<wzlxx> xiangfu, 我学了C两年了什么都不会还是～
<xiangfu> wzlxx: 学习C。 还要学习 emacs make autoconf, ..... 一大把。
<wzlxx> xiangfu, Can u tell me your gmail.
<iOpera> wzlxx: ... 你有复杂的数据，需要处理？
<testtimer> xiangfu: 所以我去看鸟哥了，还看了遍海明教程，博补课的
<wzlxx> iOpera, no
<testtimer> xiangfu: 海明的讲的也很初级
<iOpera> wzlxx: 那你不就没学lisp的需要了。
<wzlxx> iOpera, 配置emacs嘎嘎～
<iOpera> ＠＠ 这也算吧。 ＠＠
<wzlxx> 哈哈
<testtimer> iOpera: 学习脚本需要编程的基础吗？
<iOpera> testtimer: 不太需要
<xiangfu> testtimer: 多看 O reilly 的书 ：）
<testtimer> xiangfu: 我先去google下 O reilly 是谁
<wzlxx> xiangfu, Can u tell me your gmail.
<xiangfu> wzlxx: xiangfu.z at gmail dot com
<testtimer> iOpera: 等下向你请教下从何学起脚本
<xiangfu> wzlxx: but I always at #emacs, #ubuntu-cn #debian  etc.. you can always find me at those channel :)
<ofan> if_else: sudoers的配置文件很NB....
<wzlxx> xiangfu, okay, but i think the gtalk is better...
<xiangfu> wzlxx: but I don't like private talk.
<xiangfu> wzlxx: I always like public,  free, open. :)
<Decade> Help!
<calebot> 在 irc 聊就好啦
<xiangfu> calebot: agree.
<xiangfu> testtimer: http://oreilly.com/
<calebot> 别的大能看到还能帮忙 解答/揪错
<ofan> if_else: 我觉得一般是搞不懂的...
<xiangfu> calebot: that's the point :)
<Decade> Who can help me? About display Simple Chinese PDF files.
<if_else> ofan: 我看 man 手册，里面解释的不是很细致，可能我没找到，准确定义处，谢谢了
<testtimer> xiangfu: 这书我感觉可能看不懂
<wzlxx> xiangfu, 我意思是以后我可能就断网了，可以给你邮件～
<xiangfu> wzlxx: :)
<calebot> if_else: man sudoers
<testtimer> Decade: 一般都可以正常显示的呀
<xiangfu> testtimer: 决对能。
<Kandu> wzlxx: 發到郵件列表更好 :)
<wzlxx> Kandu, 邮件列表？
<testtimer> xiangfu: 我都不知道从何学起比较好？
<xiangfu> wzlxx: yes. try this one: guile-devel@gnu.org
<Decade> testtimer: 我昨天下了一个ccna的教材，就是不显示内容。
<flhabc> flh
<calebot> testtimer: oreilly 也有很多入门书的
<flhabc> flh aa
<wzlxx> xiangfu, 汗～
<Decade> testtimer: 然后安装了XPDF\adobe reader也不能显示。
<testtimer> Decade: 我知道了，有些是PDF文件的问题吧
<xiangfu> testtimer: just pick one. and read it. or you can read some project's source code. I advice qi-hardware.com :)
<Decade> testtimer: adobe提示要一个中文语言包，可是版本对不上，- -！
<xiangfu> Decade: evince  FILE_NAME.pdf
<testtimer> Decade: 我都遇到过，只有在windows下才能正常打开
<xiangfu> Decade: 没用过adobe 的东西。 ：） 试试 evince :)
<Decade> xiangfu: I see, and try evince, but same things.
<iOpera> Decade: 通常是需要cmap的包
<Decade> iOpera: cmap?我去新立得找找。
<iOpera> adobe的那
<testtimer> xiangfu: ......
<Decade> iOpera: adobe的是要simple Chinese 的语言包。
<t502> 请教 vpnc 有没有 gtk 或 qt 的前端?
<testtimer> xiangfu: 我连脚本和正则表达式还没有掌握
<iOpera> 啥
<Decade> iOpera: 官网只有8的，linux的reader只有9.4版。
<t502> 请教 vpnc 有没有 gtk 或 qt 的前端?
<testtimer> xiangfu: 而且C语言还是大学时候学的很初级的，指针什么的全忘光了
<iOpera> 你什么系统，这样的包，通常版本不重要啊
<wzlxx> xiangfu, 以后写了脚本可以直接用guile解释吧？
<xiangfu> Decade: export LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.UTF-8  ; evince FILE_NAME.pdf
<Decade> iOpera: 10.10
<xiangfu> wzlxx: 我不明白你说的脚本是指什么？？
<iOpera> 你安装下源的cmap包试试。不确定1010的情况
<wzlxx> xiangfu, lisp脚本～
<t502> 请教 vpnc 有没有 gtk 或 qt 的前端?
<xiangfu> wzlxx: 我一般理解就是 shell script file. SHELL 的脚本。
<iOpera> 其实主要是看你的pdf是什么编码的
<Decade> wzlxx: Thanks, let me try it!
<xiangfu> wzlxx:  lisp 就是编程了。
<xiangfu> ：）
<iOpera> 如果是gb2312的，那估计不行
<testtimer> iOpera: 要是学习脚本，从哪个地方入手呢？
<iOpera> testtimer: 自己先到处看，选定一种
<testtimer> xiangfu: 那些书像我这样水平的真的看的懂吗？
<wzlxx> xiangfu, 程序的执行可以直接用这个解释器是吧？
<xiangfu> testtimer: 当然。
<testtimer> iOpera: 脚本有很多种吗？bash脚本是不是就是一种？
<iOpera> 那多了。无数种
<calebot> testtimer: 你比大部份入门者强多了
<xiangfu> wzlxx: 你需要先看看lisp 吧。直接用guile 运行就可以。
<wzlxx> xiangfu, OK，谢谢。那我下了，大家继续～
<wzlxx> xiangfu, 谢谢～
<iOpera> xiangfu: lisp就别推荐了。
<ultimatebuster> lisp有用吗？...
<testtimer> xiangfu: 好，我可以试试看，等寒假，买一本需要的。还好英文问题不大
<calebot> 配置 emacs 有用 XD
<iOpera> 通常没用
<xiangfu> testtimer: 有中文的。
<ultimatebuster> 还是拉丁语。。
<Decade> wzlxx: same,不过还是谢谢你。
<ultimatebuster> lisp == 编程里的拉丁语？
<testtimer> calebot: 我不这么认为啊。我觉得自己不懂的东西太多太多了
<calebot> testtimer: 大家都一样，Un*x 学不完的
<iOpera> 那是。wm都玩不完。distro也玩不完
<tonghuix> 各位早上好
<iOpera> lol
<Decade> tonghuix: 你好！
<calebot> X 还没学完，现在又要学 wayland 了 orz
<olvi> 都几点起床？
<iOpera> calebot: 你就搞些奇怪的。
<olvi> 都上班2粒钟了
<testtimer> iOpera: 我也发现了。我前面有段时间还弄过gentoo，折腾了好久才装成功，后来也没用
<iOpera> testtimer: 所以，不要玩发现版本和wm。选一种，学点脚本更好。
<iOpera> 发行版本
<testtimer> 后来想想还是好好用ubuntu，多学点命令行的才好
<calebot> 发行版本找到喜欢的就可以停了
<iOpera> 嗯
<calebot> 顶多了解下还有哪些 新设计，新思路
<testtimer> 10.04就是终点了
<testtimer> 呵呵
<iOpera> 比如那bt的wayland?
<calebot> 一直换发行版本 跟 重灌win32 没两样
<iOpera> 估计还几年才可成熟
<iOpera> 颠覆框架的做法，通常要时间的。 calebot
<flh> ofan: 您好，如何远程关闭xorg上的lcd显示器电源？
<testtimer> 我是想着如果用命令行用的好，而且自己配置的好的话，我不仅能掌握技术，而且自己不用换笔记本了。节省自己的钱，也节省资源
<calebot> testtimer: 命令行跟节省资源没啥大关联
<testtimer> 我觉得windows和intel这两家有协议，有阴谋
<ofan> flh: vbetool dpms off
<calebot> testtimer: 把 gnome/kde 换掉才是王道
<testtimer> calebot: 是呀是呀
<calebot> testtimer: 可以用神的 fvwm
<tenzu> 要用神器？
<tenzu> 。。。
<iOpera> 别，你那机器，可以用evilwm。 testtimer
<testtimer> windows拼命发行新版本，要求硬件越来越高
<kasion> 用那些神器让人蛋疼不已
<iOpera> testtimer: 不这样，怎么挣钱哦
<flh> ofan: 昨天你的命令是成功的
<testtimer> intel又一直出新硬件
<testtimer> 半年就更新一批
<flh> ofan: 昨天你的命令是成功的vbetool dpms off
<allen1st> wintel联盟
<testtimer> iOpera: 是啊，他们是挣钱了，可是对我来说没这个必要啊
<flh> ofan: 现在的情况，我真的在外地，可以如何查看是不是关掉了？
<tenzu> iOpera: 神，你什么时候开始用神器的？
<iOpera> tenzu: 啥叫神器呢
<calebot> flh: 打电话回去问？
<testtimer> iOpera: 那二手电脑城，好多电脑都是可以用的。可是现在很多人不懂电脑的都非要买新的
<tenzu> iOpera: fvwm就是神器啊
<iOpera> testtimer: 为了游戏，你也只能换机器，不断的换。 lol
<calebot> testtimer: 二手电脑性价比不高
<testtimer> iOpera: 是啊，还好我现在不玩游戏了
<iOpera> tenzu: 那用了1年不到，就换了。
<calebot> testtimer: 还耗电
<tenzu> iOpera: 你换啥了？
<ofan> flh: .................................................
<iOpera> 换fvwm
<testtimer> 这些行业的领导者在背后一直都在加速产品的老化
<allen1st> 二手thinkpad还行
<testtimer> 旧的产品还能用，新的都推出了
<iOpera> testtimer: 然后驱动不支持了。逼你换。
<allen1st> 所以用ubuntu
<testtimer> 对于一般人，上网聊天看电视电影编辑文档，看不出来双核和I3，I5，I7三核四合有什么区别
<flh> ofan: 我又加了这个*/3 * * * * env DISPLAY=":0.0" xset dpms force off
<iOpera> nnnd 下一个7z。居然没密码
<testtimer> calebot: 耗电确实是，不过不知道怎么说，虽然不是我的，我看着这么多产品可以使用却被丢弃，总是很心痛
<allen1st> 有密码的一般直接删掉
<ofan> flh: 在自己机器上试试
<testtimer> 大家平时用不用word，excel啊，我还是会用
<testtimer> 我觉得真悲哀
<allen1st> openoffice不是可以么
<missing> iOpera: 你是神啊...密码还不简单吗?
<Decade> testtimer: 没什么我也很少用，而且open office和ms office文件有时候会出些怪问题。
<testtimer> 交个论文干嘛的，老师只收.doc啥的，现在工作了，人家用的excel，你得给人家兼容
<testtimer> Decade: 是呀，OO和excel总是出现兼容问题
<allen1st> .doc打印成pdf好些
<testtimer> 我觉得这真实微软的阴谋
<Kandu> testtimer: 啥叫“陰謀”？
<Decade> testtimer: 这就是另一种绑架，标准绑架。
<Decade> testtimer: 还好ms没有玩二选一的动作。
<Kandu> Decade: 啥叫“綁架”？
<testtimer> 阴谋就是为了一个人或者一个公司的利益，假装为了全世界，最后却是他自己受益
<Decade> Kandu: 利用D版的系统抢占市场，形成标准，再利用标准来推动你跟随他的脚步。
<testtimer> Kandu: 就是人前做一套，人后做一套，使用一些手段达到他自己的目的
<ofan> 用libreoffic
<testtimer> Decade: 对
<Kandu> Decade: 盜版呢，不是微軟的問題，是國內監管部門的問題。國內其他軟件商都受盜版之害。
<Decade> testtimer: 相对腾讯而言，MS的手段还是比较温和的，所以我才非常反感腾讯的二选一。
<testtimer> Kandu: 我不这样认为哦
<Kandu> testtimer: 人前做一套，人後做一套。你說說，到底有那些套呢？
<testtimer> Kandu: 微软完全有技术做认证的
<^k^> 检测到有人闲聊
<testtimer> Kandu: 人前说打击盗版，却放长线掉大鱼
<Decade> Kandu: MS现在对盗版的打击已经比以前观注多了，以前基本就是放任大流，从win95\98时起。
<ofan> ^k^: K人吧
<Kandu> Decade: 再說標準，一個 OS 廠商都不做標準，那開發軟件不是亂套了么？
<testtimer> Kandu: 虽然不对技术不是很懂，但是连手机都可以做认证，电脑也应该没有问题。
<Kandu> Decade: 叫小魚小蝦做標準，大家都有一套，我們不是更辛苦么
<ofan> 手机什么认证
<testtimer> 中国联通
<Kandu> testtimer: 放長線吊大魚，微軟的策略是這樣的么？
<ofan> 什么认证？
<ofan> iphone4?
<Kandu> testtimer: 微軟因為盜版損失多少錢？遠比所謂的“大魚”值錢吧？
<testtimer> 现在推出的IPHONE，你要是用移动的卡，就锁手机
<Decade> Kandu: 95年的时候，MS是什么地位？在国内.doc绝对不如.wps。为什么后来.wps会慢慢萎缩？
<Kandu> Decade: 說說，為什麼會萎縮的？
<iOpera> missing: http://imagebin.org/125723
<ofan> 手机跟电脑不一样
<testtimer> Kandu: 我大学就是学经济学的，当时市场对于操作系统这个产品来说，需求价格弹性非常高
<Decade> Kandu: 恰恰相对，正是因为D版才成就了MS，因为win95/98下没有很好的wps编辑软件，而国内又没有开发出相应的操作系统来支持.wps
<ofan> 靓妹~
<allen1st> wps在日本卖的不错吧，但在国内不挣钱。
<testtimer> Kandu: 当时如果卖正版的价钱，我想中国现在还没有这么多人使用电脑
<Kandu> Decade: 你聽哪個混蛋胡說說是盜版成就了 MS
<calebot> Kandu: 很多人这么说
<ofan> 他以为ms只做中国市场
<calebot> 市场比单价重要多鸟
<Kandu> Decade: 盜版不知毀了多少國內軟件商，對 MS 的傷害也很大
<Decade> Kandu: 最少在国内，MS纵容D版的流行，形成了软件倾销。
<testtimer> Kandu: 对微软的伤害没看出来
<calebot> Kandu: m$ 成本趋近于 0, 少卖一套也不会怎样
<testtimer> 这涉及到替代品问题
<Decade> testtimer: 对ms的经济利益伤害还是有的，通过office及相关服务还是补回来不少。
<ofan> 不花钱的东西也能叫倾销
<Decade> ofan: 什么不花钱？当年 不花钱，现在呢？
<testtimer> 假若国内现在不允许盗版，到底有多少人会继续使用MS
<iOpera> ofan: 你以为不收回的啊。迟早的事情
<calebot> m$ 是鸦片啊
<ofan> 日本av是不是也算倾销
<iOpera> 深入了个系统
<iOpera> 都算的
<calebot> 先免费送你试用，等你上瘾就惨鸟
<testtimer> 我对微软的另外一个不好的印象就是，他封闭源代码
<Decade> ofan: 为什么MS不遗余力的推广新的office格式。
<iOpera> 深入政府部门和学校，就是垄断了
<Kandu> testtimer: 微軟的內核開源的。 :)
<testtimer> 这样以来，游戏厂商就通过微软，这个人人都使用的系统，开发游戏
<Decade> Kandu: office也是开源吗？
<ofan> Decade: 问题不是倾销，是ms的封闭
<calebot> Kandu: 要付很多钱，然后改了可能和广大软件不兼容
<testtimer> 这些游戏毒害了多少人
<Decade> ofan: 为什么要封闭？赚钱。
<iOpera> 不封闭不挣钱的。这天经地义
<Kandu> testtimer: 微軟提供源碼，工具。編譯好了就能啟動 win2003 server
<testtimer> Decade: 对
<ofan> Decade: 那当然了
<testtimer> 游戏要是开源了，大家都整私服，弄外挂
<Decade> ofan: 赚钱自然就想的是赚取最大的市场份额。
<testtimer> 美人完了
<ofan> 还有毛可说的
<Decade> ofan: 牺牲了windows场市的利益，保证了你一直跟着他走，买他的东西，同时又保证了office这块的收入。
<iOpera> 水果最封闭，最挣钱
<testtimer> 虽然这些厂商并不认识
<Decade> ofan: 怎么看怎么觉得MS心眼不好。
<Kandu> Decade, testtimer: 閑下來了和你們聊聊天，感覺不錯 :)
<wars> haw-haw!
<testtimer> 但是我想如果大家都是用linux，国内的游戏厂商也会反对
<Decade> ofan: 呵呵，说说玩笑的。
<ofan> Decade: 不都这样么
<testtimer> 他们坐一条船
<Decade> ofan: 呵呵，所以啊，无奈。
<ofan> Decade: 所以我把win全干掉了
<Decade> ofan: 所以说这是一种“标准” 上的绑架。
<ofan> Decade: 习惯是可以改的
<Decade> ofan: 反正我自己不再用win了。
<iOpera> Decade: ms有啥是标准？
<monk> M$为什么那么多漏洞？故意的，哪天不爽就拿来开刀
<testtimer> 没啥是标准吧
<testtimer> ISO标准都不是MS的
<Decade> iOpera: .doc以及.docx，已经成为办公文档的事实标准，国内。
<iOpera> 有一个。ooxml
<ofan> ms搞自己的标准
<iOpera> 那是你国内
<iOpera> 不是标准
<testtimer> Decade: 事实上的标准
<Decade> monk: MS的漏洞不是拿来开刀的。
<testtimer> 确实
<iOpera> 曾经wps才是标准呢。 lol
<iOpera> 打字社全部都是
<Decade> iOpera: 我不在国外，但是国外的office文档也应该占了70%强。
<testtimer> 要是哪天微软不能玩游戏了多好啊！这是我的一个心愿
<ofan> windows的代码页，BOM头  不都是自己搞的
<testtimer> 害了多少人
<lainme> DOCX现在还不是标准，正式的东西不允许的
<monk> wps被M$利用了
<iOpera> 那也不是标准啊。 Decade
<Decade> testtimer: 呵呵，我倒是希望linux可以玩游戏，
<iOpera> 有idsoft啊
<Decade> lainme: 所以通过office 2007强行推广。
<calebot> Decade: 鸟语游戏多半可以 wine
<iOpera> 没钱挣的游戏，没前途
<testtimer> Decade: 呵呵，像挖地雷这些小游戏可以。网游太害人了
<iOpera> quake doom系列都可以
<allen1st> "开源网游Ryzom发布Linux原生客户端"
<testtimer> 微软成了帮凶
<ofan> directx的接口标准也被搞显卡的当作标准
<iOpera> spring
<wars> 我却喜欢下棋
<roylez> iOpera: .
<testtimer> ofan: 我也发现了
<calebot> testtimer: 游戏很好的，不要黑它
<roylez> iOpera: 死神
<iOpera> roylez: 有好事？
<wars> :-)
<testtimer> 不是指下棋之类的哦
<roylez> iOpera: 周一放假
<wars> 日
<iOpera> 年假？
<Decade> calebot: 明白，可是我觉得wine是毒瘤。
<testtimer> 指的是极品飞车，红警，魔兽，星际
<testtimer> 这些
<roylez> iOpera: 部门放假
<iOpera> 。
<wars> 没劲
<tonghuix> wine可以在某些时候用用还是可以的
<calebot> 网游不好 扯到m$ 扯太远鸟
<iOpera> 别部门解散就好
<testtimer> calebot: 呵呵
<tonghuix> 比如我现在偶尔在ubuntu下做嵌入式开发的时候，用到MDK
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁~~
<iOpera> roylez: 出来旅游吧
<Decade> tonghuix: 当然，可是太多人安装wine只是为了玩游戏，所以说wine有毒瘤的感觉。
<iOpera> 充实娱乐，有啥错误？ Decade
<iOpera> 你不会是粪青吧。。。
<testtimer> iOpera: 下棋之类的都好，玩网游真的对青少年不好
<tonghuix> Decade, 所以说吧，用wine玩游戏是对它的亵渎
<Decade> iOpera: ……有那意思吗？呵呵，就一感觉而已。
<allen1st> 偶尔玩下游戏没啥不好嘛
<iOpera> 游戏是需要的。
<Kandu> Decade, testtimer 別像小孩子，自己走路撞了桌子就怪桌子不好
<missing> 嗯嗯
<iOpera> missing: 你嗯屁啊。
<roylez> iOpera: 不行阿，正好给我时间办事情了
<Decade> tonghuix: 呵呵，就象有些药品，用错了量就是毒。
<iOpera> roylez: 你私人那事情？
<testtimer> allen1st: 要是都是哦而玩一下，没什么问题，可是好多人天天玩
<missing> iOpera: 我嗯屁,你嗝屁,哈哈
<Decade> Kandu: 不会的，我自己不这样。
<roylez> iOpera: 学历认证什么的
<iOpera> missing: 死脸
<iOpera> roylez: 额。这个哦
<iOpera> 还认证个啥。都博士。nnnd
<missing> iOpera: 唉,ee做源啊,我的cod7还是没有下载完啊
<testtimer> Kandu: 这不是我个人的事情，我已经不玩了。可是现在还有很多人在玩，天天能玩十个小时以上
<iOpera> 说了早删除了 。 missing
<missing> roylez: 加薪 ?
<allen1st> testtimer: 因为国内能玩的东西实在不多 :)
<missing> iOpera: 哦...就是最后200m啊,下了几天了
<Decade> testtimer: kandu的话确实对，首先是玩的人自己没有控制好自己。
<iOpera> 我都用ml下的。
<iOpera> 挂一晚上就完了
<testtimer> Kandu: 高校里面，好多学生在玩，如果这样下去，我们国家靠什么前进
<Decade> testtimer: 不说这话题了，没有结果的。
<missing> iOpera: 我前面快的就是40k的样子啊...
<iOpera> testtimer: 体制问题。学生出来，有家里养。所以才这样。
<testtimer> Decade: 这确实是一个方面，首先，你说的对。可是环境不好啊
<missing> 都下了5.5g了不然我开迅雷下了
<allen1st> 就算不玩游戏，也会玩别的。旁边学校晚上还有学生打篮球到十一点呢。
<iOpera> 迅雷，估计99%卡死你。 lol
<testtimer> Decade: 那时候我们宿舍有个同学，我们都玩，他本来不玩的，后来也玩了，现在想想害人害己
<Decade> testtimer: 打住吧，发发牢骚就可以，不要去打翻到底再踩一脚。
 * iOpera 大家都喜欢踩一脚的。
<testtimer> Decade: 好，呵呵，不说这个了
<iOpera> :D
<iOpera> 踩死踩死
<iOpera> 洗脚来了
<iOpera> xijiao: 有人要玩bot。把你那旧bot开了来
<Decade> iOpera: 呵呵，你个家伙，臭脚！
<testtimer> iOpera: 啊哈哈
<testtimer> 可以玩bot。。。。。
<iOpera> 死洗脚。都不说话了的。
<testtimer> ?
<Decade> iOpera: xijiao has disconnected (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<testtimer> ^k^: hi
<testtimer> ......
<^k^> testtimer, 好  方法名 chr_hour 未找到 
<testtimer> ^k^: 这。。。
<iOpera> 。嗯。估计是zoombie
<ofan> http://goo.gl/iC55B
<allen1st> ^k^: 美女
<Decade> iOpera: 嗯，zoombie。话说我玩游戏学会不少单词。哈哈，打住，就些一说而已。
<xijiao> ...
<xijiao> iOpera, 我的旧bot, 早不知哪去了。
<xijiao> iOpera, 那是小时候写的。
<iOpera> xijiao: 额。穿开裆裤时代写的？
<Decade> xijiao: 呵呵，zoombie变活人。
<testtimer> 这bot为什么问什么问题都可以回答呢？
<iOpera> xijiao: 有人要玩你的小时候
<Decade> testtimer: 可能是答非所问吧？
<iOpera> 的bot
<testtimer> Decade: 是
<Decade> iOpera: - -!
<testtimer> Decade: 可是问题不同，回答也不同
<Decade> testtimer: See you later!我想办法让那PDF显示正常去。
<missing> NNNNND,有没有见报bug的?我的amule似乎和panel有冲突啊
<testtimer> Decade: 好
<testtimer> Decade: 祝你一切顺利！
<iOpera> Decade: 看pdf的时候，先看下属性。编码
<Decade> testtimer: Thanks!And best wish to you.
<testtimer> ：）
<Decade> iOpera: 我在文件 属性里查不到编码信息啊，是看哪一栏？
<iOpera> Decade: 额 。 没编码的。。只有字体的信息
<Decade> iOpera: 也看不到任何关于fonts的信息。
<Decade> iOpera: 郁闷的，再试试吧，我想用PDF editor编辑一下，不知道行不？
<iOpera> 嗯。记错了。没这信息。
<JuncoJet> 列出本地网络设备什么命令？
<iOpera> 用oowrite或者abiword可以打开试试。 Decade
<JuncoJet> 我手机ping baidu 需要－i参数
<JuncoJet> 不清楚手机用的什么连接
<JuncoJet> 求 列出本地网络设备什么命令？
<iOpera> ifconfig
<iOpera> ipconfig
<Decade> iOpera: Really? 试试看。哈哈，如果成了就多谢了。
<niliwei> 笔记本装了ubuntu系统用起来，电脑发热很烫呀，这是咋回事？
<missing> 配置不好 电源管理不好
<JuncoJet> ifconfig后没错误信息，也没结果显示
<iOpera> 啥手机系统
<Decade> JuncoJet: ifconfig是用在linux上的，你什么手机系统？
<ofan> niliwei: 装驱动
<JuncoJet> android   busybox 1.77
<iOpera> busybox 有ifconfig。只是都阉割了。记得是
<iOpera> 你应该可以找到一套完整的busybox的命令，cp进去先
<JuncoJet> ifconfig -h.  显示no such as devic
<niliwei> 在XP下运行，没这种事发生过
<JuncoJet> 奇怪
<ofan> niliwei: ati显卡？
<iOpera> 你确定是busybox? 自己加的？
<niliwei> 是ATI的显卡
<ofan> niliwei: 装闭源驱动
<ofan> niliwei: 否则温度就会很高
<jinghua> iOpera, 早上好
<iOpera> jinghua: 月月好
<iOpera> jinghua: 你还不学会打deb包。我等你呢
<ultimatebuster> IdeaPad y460。。装不了ATI
<niliwei> 驱动装了，是ATI的专门驱动
<ofan> 用cpufreq laptop-mode 和闭源驱动能把温度控制的很好
<iOpera> jinghua: 要不，帮我搞定cairo的surface上，贴png图片的事情。
<flh> win下打字还是比linux强，因为是输入法
<flh> ofan: 那台有xorg是电脑，也实现我远程关闭lcd,谢谢您
<Decade> iOpera: PDF的问题简化到了编码支持这块了，只要让ubuntu能识别UCS-2编码就能正常看了，我正在找办未予。
<Decade> iOpera: 办法。
<ultimatebuster> ofan: 有热切显卡连闭源driver都装不了。装了以后就没有GNOME Desktop了。
<iOpera> Decade: 额。这编码？你咋确定的
<iOpera> 那子集的？
<Decade> iOpera: Easy!远程到一台windows下adobe reader一下查询文件info就可以了啊。
<iOpera> 。
<Decade> iOpera: 呵呵，
<cfy> 额...我逃课了....
<ofan> ultimatebuster: 看xorg的log
<ofan> ultimatebuster: 是用的官方的安装包直接装的？
<ultimatebuster> en .
<ofan> ultimatebuster: 用源里的
<tenzu> iOpera: crontab里面zenity不能正常显示，咋整？
<ultimatebuster> ok
<ofan> ultimatebuster: 搜索fglrx
<ultimatebuster> ok
<iOpera> tenzu: export DISPLAY先
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/128475.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 华为加入 Linux 基金会_Huawei 华为_cnBeta.COM
<tenzu> iOpera: 00 22 * * * env DISPLAY=:0.0 zenity --info --text='该给神上香啦!'
<cfy> - -!
<tenzu> iOpera: 换成notify-send就可以
<iOpera> 。
<iOpera> export xxx; yyy
<cfy> tenzu: 啥时区哦......
<iOpera> 你这写法，我可没试过
<tenzu> iOpera: 啊，.bashrc里面export么？
<tenzu> iOpera: 那你用的啥写法？
<iOpera> 就这行写
<iOpera> 45 11 * * 1-5 msg 吃饭。
<cfy> - -!
<iOpera> 都脚本里面
<BaByChU> ....
<cfy> 那快了.....
<iOpera> lol
<ultimatebuster> ofan: 哪个源？
<iOpera> # m h  dom mon dow   command
<iOpera> SHELL=/bin/bash
<iOpera> PATH=/home/exp/应用/脚本/:/usr/local/bin:/bin:/usr/bin
<iOpera> 设置好这些
<cfy> 45  11 * * killall vim;emacs /path/to/notice.text
<ofan> ultimatebuster: ubuntu的
<cfy> 45  11 * * * killall vim;emacs /path/to/notice.text
<ultimatebuster> 官方的？
<cfy> iOpera: lol
<ultimatebuster> ok
<iOpera> nnnd
<iOpera> 你咋不-9
<cfy> iOpera: SHELL在哪里?crontab -e里?
<iOpera> pkill -9 mac
<iOpera> 当然
<cfy> iOpera:呢这也可以的?
<cfy> iOpera: 这也可以的?
<iOpera> 是啊。我强迫它的
<cfy> iOpera: crontab会接受的?
<iOpera> 它敢不接受
<cfy> @_@
<iOpera> nnnd 自己去看man
<cfy> 哦....
<cfy> 看到了.不知道busybox的crontab实现怎么样的
<iOpera> busybox. 那是半残废
<tenzu> iOpera: .bashrc里面export DISPLAY也没用噻
<iOpera> tinybox，是全残废
<iOpera> tenzu: 没要你在那里设置吧
<tenzu> iOpera: 我还logout了一下
<ofan> 编译进去呗
<iOpera> 。
<iOpera> 就ce里面写
<iOpera> export DISPLAY=:0.0 && notify-send -i $icon  "$t" "$w"
<iOpera> 吃饭
<tenzu> iOpera: 我不要notify-send，我要zenity
<cfy> MaskRay: 囧,cltl2看得我好郁闷.....
<Decade> Yahoo!
<Decade> iOpera: 搞定了。
<cfy> http://cs.gmu.edu/~sean/lisp/LispTutorial.html
<cfy> 好吧.快餐式,我喜欢.
<cfy> Kandu: MaskRay iOpera  如何快速学习一门语言?
<wars> python
<wars> your choice
<cfy> ?
<cfy> 除非你告诉我你用py把emacs重新写了遍......
<ofan> python,Jesus's choice
<cfy> - -!
<wars> best good
<wars> lau
<wars> are u understand?
<wars> yeap
<ofan> are u understand??  No..
<hata> best good....
<cfy> - -!
<wars> ha ha
<wars> myfriend
<cfy> iOpera: 有人挑战神权了....
<wars> oh my baby
<yunfan> R字头的没来？
<hata> fifo文件的读写 是不是没有硬盘操作
<MaskRay> cfy: cltl2?
<cfy> MaskRay: 是阿.
<cfy> MaskRay: common lisp the language
<MaskRay> cfy: 入门书?
<cfy> MaskRay2: 不是,算是解释标准的书.
<missing> iOpera: ee,求bs....我的amule莫名其妙限速3k....今天菜发现....
<Warm_HUG> 终于找到这家伙了，伪装最终露馅了吧
<missing> Warm_HUG: 你找到谁了?坏坏
<Warm_HUG> missing: 当然是咪咪你啦
<missing> Warm_HUG: 额....那里找到了?
<Warm_HUG> missing: 你不小心留在网上....
<missing> Warm_HUG: 求链接~~~
<Warm_HUG> missing: ￥￥￥
<cfy> wzlxx: ?
<monk> Warm_HUG: 铜球
<missing> Warm_HUG: ?
<Warm_HUG> missing: 勒索呀
<wzlxx> cfy, 怎么了？
<missing> monk: 不给你
<cfy> wzlxx: 没啥,我忘了你是谁了...
<missing> Warm_HUG: 呵呵..你傻啊,我求我自己网上的痕迹
<wzlxx> cfy, 哦，晕～
<monk> missing: 小气
<Warm_HUG> missing: 哈哈，开玩笑啦，中午无聊
<wzlxx> cfy, 今天早上有人让我请教你EMACS的～
<cfy> wzlxx: 哦....这样子....
<missing> Warm_HUG: 私人信息,快,哈哈
<wzlxx> cfy, 好像你用的是arch吧？
<cfy> wzlxx: 简单的可以问我....难的我不会....囧.
<cfy> wzlxx: 哦,水牛来了 pocoyo
<cfy> wzlxx: 他,emacs好.
<cfy> wzlxx: gentoo
<iOpera> missing: 又犯傻了额
<wzlxx> cfy, 哦～
<pocoyo> cfy: 瞎扯蛋.
<wzlxx> pocoyo, 加你下gtalk呗～
<iOpera> missing: 你被远程控制了。
<missing> iOpera: ...哭死...第二次了....我傻傻的等了好几天啊....T_T
<pocoyo> wzlxx: qkbeyond#
<missing> iOpera: 那倒不可能
<cfy> pocoyo: 呵呵.你不是很犀利的么....
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 小白一枚 加也白加.
<Warm_HUG> iOpera: 没有的事
<iOpera> 3k，就是我设置的。自动设置，不会设置这个数值
<iOpera> lol
<pocoyo> cfy: 你什么时候又学会拍马的功夫了
<missing> iOpera: 我打++++++++++++
<iOpera> Warm_HUG: 又关你啥事情了。
<Warm_HUG> 刚刚忽悠人了撒
<archl> 什么呢
<cfy> pocoyo 拍牛....
<Warm_HUG> 呃，难道是错过了什么，断章不好，不好
<iOpera> Common SVN build 439
<cfy> xiangfu: 你会lisp?
<iOpera> 已下载 85.2MB，耗时 1分 14秒 (1,141kB/s)
<cfy> 好快
<xiangfu> cfy: 一点
<iOpera> cfy: 你折腾lisp干嘛
<Warm_HUG> 10:46 ......
<cfy> xiangfu: 哦.我有看cltl2,不过有点晕了....现在找本入门书,快速入门下,能用了.再看下标准.经典书籍
<wzlxx> iOpera, 嘎嘎～
<cfy> iOpera: emacs阿
<wzlxx> iOpera, 都是为了emacs才看的lisp～嘎嘎
<iOpera> 纯浪费lisp的优点。
<ofan> agreed
<iOpera> 都是这样
<atcho> ÈçºÎ´´½¨3-10¸öÈË×óÓÒµÄÒ»¸öÓʼþÁÐ±í£¿
<^k^> atcho:say 如何创建3-10个人左右的一个邮件列表？ in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<ofan> atcho: google groups
<iOpera> 所以，应该打倒 emacs
<atcho> cfy: ghosTM55 MeaCulpa £¿
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 你哪儿人?
<ofan> 直接看elisp不就得了
<atcho> ofan: 163ºÍqqµÄÓÊÏ䣿 ofan
<^k^> atcho:say ofan: 163和qq的邮箱？ ofan in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<lkk-> google wave
<wzlxx> pocoyo, 郑州～
<wzlxx> cfy,
<cfy> wzlxx: 直接在命令行里用就好
<wzlxx> cfy, 每次都要这样？
<cfy> wzlxx: 或者加一条默认命令.
<xiangfu> iOpera: 我不是。我是为了学《计算机程序构造与解释》才学的LISP
<ofan> atcho: 国内基本没有邮件组服务
<cfy> ofan: 听说elisp太烂了.相对于cl
<ofan> atcho: 用google groups吧
<wzlxx> cfy, 说说～什么命令？
<ofan> cfy: 那你学了也永不上 而且可能是永远也永不上
<iOpera> xiangfu: 哦。难得。为了一个软件而用，就不值得了。
<cfy> wzlxx: exec setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp,ctrl:nocaps
<cfy> wzlxx: setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp,ctrl:nocaps
<iOpera> cfy: 是时间多得蛋痛。啥都想学
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 郑州哪儿?
<atcho> ofan: lao wai de wangzhan ye xing nengbuneng tigong yige ?
<cfy> iOpera: 怎么会不值得呢?lisp也是一种编程思想阿.
<ofan> xiangfu: sicp用的是scheme吧
<cfy> ofan: 怎么会用不到.....
<iOpera> 思想。。难道你从中吸取了什么，自己开发一种语言出来。
<xiangfu> ofan: 对我来说都差不多，我不是很精通，只是了解一点。
<ofan> cfy: 至少工业上很少会用，而且你绝对不会用lisp去开发引用，除非你是学着玩或做研究
<cfy> iOpera: 这确实是一个原因
<cfy> ofan: 很少用?
<wzlxx> pocoyo, 你也是？
<ofan> cfy: 哪里用过？
<cfy> ofan: emacs就有...
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 只能说我很熟 曾经呆过
<iOpera> cfy: 。居然顺杆子爬。你还是去找一个妹沱好些，不浪费时间。
<cfy> iOpera:
<wzlxx> pocoyo, 呵呵，以前上学？
<ofan> cfy: 也就emacs用用 那也是elisp 跟common lisp还不一样
<iOpera> 繁衍后代，是你作为生物的唯一目的。 cfy lol
<ofan> cfy: 而且emacs用户才多少
<wzlxx> pocoyo, 想起来了，你以前在这里上学的～
<wzlxx> ofan, ~~
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 没错.
<cfy> ofan: http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/Common_Lisp#.E5.BA.94.E7.94.A8
<cfy> iOpera: 那神的目的呢......
<MaskRay> ofan: xiangfu pocoyo ghosTM55
<cfy> iOpera: 怪不得.崽崽那么喜欢把妹.....
<iOpera> 普渡众生
<ofan> cfy: 可怜的这么几个
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 您在哪儿高就?
<xiangfu> ofan: 我觉的开发不少用。只是我们没有用到。我有定阅guile-devel ，邮件很活跃：）
<wzlxx> pocoyo, 汗～
<cfy> ofan: 用得少不代表没用.
 * pocoyo 拜 iOpera 神
<cfy> iOpera: @_@
<ofan> xiangfu:现在基本没人用lisp去写
<MaskRay> ofan: 曲高和寡是也
<xiangfu> ofan: emacs 下有很多插件:)
<ofan> cfy: 我没说没用阿，不要给我戴帽子
<cfy> ofan: 等我学好再何妮说....
<wzlxx> cfy, 只需要setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp,ctrl:nocaps
<cfy> ofan: 我的错.
<wzlxx> cfy, 只需要这一句就可以了？
<cfy> wzlxx: 是阿,执行即可
<ofan> xiangfu: lisp方言很多..
<wzlxx> cfy, 我以前xmode很多句的～
<Kandu> cfy: 快速學，不可能吧
<cfy> wzlxx: 你执行不就完了?没副作用.重新开机又没有了.
<pocoyo> 干啥用的这都.
<cfy> Kandu: 看多快了.我要试试.
<wzlxx> pocoyo, 换ctrl键的～
<Kandu> cfy: 除非你去打興奮劑
<wzlxx> cfy, 怎么取消～
<cfy> ofan: lisp应该是一门值得学习的语言.有很多先进的思想.
<cfy> wzlxx: 不清楚....你google下.囧
<Kandu> cfy: 有些語言很複雜，你只能慢慢學。有些語言設計得不好，你只能仔細學。都快不起來
<ofan> cfy: 语言是浮云。。
<wzlxx> cfy, 嘎嘎，我可以把它加到我的openbox的启动里，一起执行不就可以了？
<cfy> Kandu: 你的快是多久呢?
<cfy> ofan: 所以可以理解,我也有学到思想.
<cfy> ofan: 比如bottom-up
<cfy> wzlxx: 嗯.是的.
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 我还是默认吧.
<cfy> wzlxx: setxkbmap -option这样应该可以
<wzlxx> pocoyo, 默认的ctrl？？？
<Kandu> cfy: 我大一的時候學 c 語言一個星期，做出了個程控信號發大器。但是到現在還沒掌握 c 語言
<wzlxx> cfy, 哦～
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 哪个默认不是ctrl?
<ku> 5555大家好....
<RavenChan> cfy, 去学学J= =
<wzlxx> pocoyo, ctrl换成大小写键～
<Kandu> cfy: 就普通用用是很快能上手，但會經常出錯的。這樣的“快”沒用
<cfy> Kandu: 好吧.定义不一样阿.作出那个对我来说可以了
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 至死不换
<ku> 大家有没用AMD7750的u安装过debian5 i386??
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯.是阿,所以我还要看on lisp和.cltl2
<wzlxx> pocoyo, 哈哈，后来小拇指断了～
<cfy> RavenChan: J?
<cfy> RavenChan: 对了.给我下你的公匙,系统重装了.
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你还在 windows 下？
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，一個星期裡面還包括學 51 單片機
<cfy> Kandu: 你好快阿.....
<cfy> Kandu: 我也快去了....
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 你在郑州念学?
<Kandu> cfy: 主要原因是我高中時學了一年的匯編，所以基礎稍稍好點
<wzlxx> pocoyo, 是～
<Kandu> cfy: 基礎太重要了。基礎好了，學語言也容易理解，運用啦
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.嗯,基础很重要.我其实是先看下tutorial,再看别的.否则有些无趣.....
<cfy> Kandu: 一本是讨论lisp的思想...结果我连语法都看不懂(car,cdr),然后另一本是类似标准.在讨论细节....我看得想睡觉.
<wzlxx> cfy, emacs里怎么上irc？
<cfy> wzlxx: http://emacser.com/erc.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: ERC使用简介 | Emacs中文网
<cfy> wzlxx: 这篇文章不错
<wzlxx> cfy, 哦
<wzlxx> ^K^:good
<Kandu> cfy:  :)  慢慢積累
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 杯具的800x600分辨率
<RavenChan> cfy, J语言，很有趣的
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯:)
<cfy> RavenChan: 我先记下名字....
<xiangfu> wzlxx: alt + x irc
<RavenChan> cfy, 比方说 quicksort=: (($:@(<#[) , (=#[) , $:@(>#[)) ({~ ?@#)) ^: (1<#)
<cfy> RavenChan: 函数式的?
<RavenChan> cfy, 嗯函数式
 * RavenChan 重启，祝我好运= =
 * RavenChan lucky
<Echol> 有用fedora 玩魔兽世界的吗？
<wzlxx> cfy:i am here...
<cfy> wzlxx: hehe
<wzlxx> cfy: 这个和irssi一样的～不那个还简单，就是刚弄的时候emacs死了两次～
<archl> 有人下载了Ryzom了吧。。。
<archl> 1.4GB的MMORPG
<MaskRay> RavenChan: ping
<wzlxx> cfy: 这个不支持姓名补全吗？
<archl> 似乎是纯GPLv2
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 支持的，用 tab。装上 auto-complete 会更方便
<wzlxx> cfy emacs太容易死掉了～
<zzcr> 有用downthemall 的吗？
<archl> 很多用的。
<archl> 有Firefox的一般都有downthemall
<zzcr> 有个问题：
<zzcr> 就是如何让downthemall支持断点续传
<Decade> zzcr: 我还正在想，是Down the mall 吗？什么意思？原来是Down them all.
<wzlxx> cfy: 这个不能使用list命令？
<cfy> wzlxx: 可以的阿
<wzlxx> cfy: 我一个list信息把我的emacs给弄死了～
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> wzlxx: 哦....list太多了吧.
<cfy> wzlxx: 按C-g停止
<cfy> wzlxx: 我这里没死
<wzlxx> cfy  怎么看里面都谁在先啊？
<archl> zzcr: downthemall支持断点，只要网站支持就行了。
<zzcr> 我想下个ubuntu-10.04 的dvd的iso文件，但是一次下不完。再开机发现又是从0开始了。怎么办？
<wzlxx> cfy who?
<cfy> wzlxx: 啥意思?
<wzlxx> cfy     看都是谁在线啊，其他的软件都有一个列表的～
<cfy> wzlxx: /names
<monk> zzcr: 用bt下载
<wzlxx> cfy  呵呵～
<archl> zzcr: 怎么可能。。。
<wzlxx> cfy 还行吧，以后慢慢就熟悉了～
<zzcr> 除了bt，有没有其他好用的软件？
<chsdfds> 大家好。我密码忘记了阿，不知到怎么找回，帮下忙
<pocoyo> chsdfds: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<zzcr> archl：怎么不可能？我都重下了两次了，两次都是从0开始。
<wzlxx> <zzcr> archl：怎么不可能？我都重下了两次了，两次都是从0开始。
<chsdfds> 我先看下，pocoyo先谢过
<wzlxx> cfy: 我这里不支持tab补全～
<pocoyo> chsdfds:  root?还是别的?
<chsdfds> 哦，我没说清楚，是irc的密码，不好意思阿
<notlov> arch 怎么在没有有线网络 ，装BCM4311 驱动  ifconfig 看不到wlan,iwconfig 可以看到wlan0
<pocoyo> chsdfds: ...
<baozi> 今天刚用上支付宝，爽啊。
<wzlxx> cfy: emacs用着还行～
<wzlxx> cfy: 呵呵～
<cfy> wzlxx: :)
<wzlxx> CFY ： 估计是我的配置的问题，所以才不能补全的，我的配置都是在网上粘贴别人的，以后会了lisp自己配置～
<baozi> 各位，今天突然发现支付宝在首页出火狐for linux版。可以试试啊。
<notlov> arch 或者ubuntu 怎么在没有有线网络 ，装BCM4311 驱动 ifconfig 看不到wlan,iwconfig 可以看到wlan0
<cfy> wzlxx: 配置够用就好.不用太复杂
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 装 auto-complete auto-complete-config，默认有 words 补全，能补全相同主模式 buffer 的单词
<baozi> 囧。没人觉得支付宝出正式的火狐for linux插件很振奋人心的吗？ps:不是08年的老插件。
<happyaron> baozi: 银行不支持，没用。
<baozi> 有卡通，
<baozi> 而且邮局还推出了网汇e.都很方便给帐号充值的。
<wzlxx> cfy: 如果开了多个频道如果切换？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: C-c C-b
<baozi> 只要保证支付宝有余额，就可以在linux自由购物了。
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 我都是 C-x C-b
<archl> happyaron: 连我家都开始用浦东发展银行了。。。连我老家都有这个银行的分行了。。。
<zzmfish1> 的确很振奋人心
<zer4tul> 谁熟悉xauth和xmove啊？
<cfy> wzlxx: 像切换buffer那样
<baozi> 另外还可以按fennec使用手机版的淘宝和支付宝，完全不需要在虚拟机里用了。
<cfy> 原来还有...C-c C-b....
<cfy> wzlxx: http://cs.gmu.edu/~sean/lisp/LispTutorial.html,这片入门不错.
<cfy> 篇
<happyaron> archl: :)
<notlov> ifconfig 看不到wlan 是不是无线网卡没有加电.
<happyaron> baozi: 往支付宝转帐，不还是得用win么。
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 我都是打关键字用 C-x b 的
<sk_cn> ubuntu 下搭邮件服务器用那个服务器软件好些？
<happyaron> sk_cn: 多大规模的。
<pocoyo> MaskRay: ...
<sk_cn> 公司内部用大概有个200个账号吧。
<happyaron> sk_cn: exim4/postfix随便选
<baozi> happyaron:往支付宝转帐？
<happyaron> baozi: 你不是得绑定么。
<happyaron> baozi: 反正我是不直接用支付宝，还是直接银行打款安全点。
<baozi> 是往支付宝充值吗？
<happyaron> baozi: 嗯。
<sk_cn> 搭建起来那个方便些。还有要能外发的。
<baozi> 不用win啊，alipay的数字证书我早卸载了，按它的情况不清楚，但没数字证书加卡通现在是可以直接linux下使用。
<happyaron> sk_cn: 哪个都差不多，都能发。
<zer4tul> sk_cn: 往外发跟用哪个邮件服务器没关系，都能
<sk_cn> 哦 。。。
<archl> 现在有网络想下载东西，就是不知道下载什么。。。
<archl> News: The Lightworks Open Source Project starts here...
<happyaron> archl: 哈利波特1-6 1080p x264
<archl> happyaron: 我不干。
<happyaron> archl: 法制国家　
<happyaron> ？
<xiangfu> aac 格式有专利吗？
 * archl 从用Ubuntu之前就决定不下盗版了～
<iOpera> archl: 那你去当和尚吧
<happyaron> xiangfu: 有吧。
<happyaron> iOpera: 他在袋鼠国，可能不行。
<archl> iOpera:我是和尚阿。
<iOpera> 哈皮，搞点好玩的来
<iOpera> archl: 。。不至于这么说自己吧
<happyaron> iOpera: 给你家仔仔看不，哈利波特1-6 1080p x264
<archl> iOpera: 光棍和和尚差不多吧～
<cfy> iOpera: 怪物史瑞克1-4
<iOpera> 袋鼠国，安装卫星锅的，很多很多哦。不是盗版一样哦
<happyaron> o
<archl> 为啥？
<happyaron> cfy: 呃，文件多大？
<iOpera> cfy: 那个，，，丑。。
<archl> 卫星是免费放送的。
<happyaron> iOpera: 要不要下，下的话给你种子。
<cfy> happyaron: 115下的,都不是非常清楚的.400-800不等
<cfy> iOpera: 是阿....
<happyaron> cfy:
<happyaron> o
<iOpera> archl: 是那带解码器过去的。国产锅。
<happyaron> iOpera: 1080p x264
<archl> 哦。不知道。
<iOpera> happyaron: 啥。
<happyaron> iOpera: 哈利波特1-6
<iOpera> 史瑞克？
<iOpera> 。那1080p的，就算了。。。
<archl> 好久没看了。哈利波特～～～ 刚出电影的时候我去了。
<happyaron> iOpera: 没事，也就60G
<iOpera> 又不是值得收藏的。太大了哦
<iOpera> 。。
<happyaron> iOpera: 你那么好的电脑，给仔仔存点吧
<iOpera> 额。264的，也这么大？
<iOpera> 存了。无数的动画
<happyaron> iOpera: 他会喜欢的。
<iOpera> 那你压片，给个480p的吧。 :D
<happyaron> iOpera: 1080p的，TS的我用迅雷都拖不动。
<cfy> happyaron: 崽崽有历史使命.....
<happyaron> iOpera: 没戏。
<iOpera> TS的？
<happyaron> iOpera: MPEG2无损的，扩展名就是TS
<iOpera> cfy: 。啥。
<cfy> happyaron: ts是啥?
<happyaron> cfy: ^
<iOpera> 无损。。。那我没那要求。。
<cfy> iOpera: 生孩子. ......
 * wzlxx ~~~~~
<iOpera> cfy: nnnd 又乱说话
<cfy> iOpera: 我错了...我忘了问神之子该干啥了....
<happyaron> iOpera: 我那位有需求，以后要买全套BuleRay盘给她。
<iOpera> 。。。
<wzlxx> emacs不是有很多分类的吗？
<iOpera> happyaron: 你投入蛮大的嘛
<happyaron> iOpera: 还早还早
<iOpera> 额。不在。
<iOpera> 任重道远哦。
<happyaron> iOpera: 7的blueray盘还要很久。
<happyaron> 嗯。
<iOpera> 赶紧结婚算了。
<wars> 有谁在用BT
<iOpera> lol 伪造身份证，
<happyaron> wars: me
<happyaron> iOpera: 呃，不干那事。
<archl> TS应该是DVD里的格式吧。
<wars> 呵呵 happy
<archl> 是不是无损我不知道。
<iOpera> happyaron: 不过。man要30左右，质量最好。
<happyaron> archl: 就是DVD那个mpeg2无损，可以封装1080p无损视频
<happyaron> iOpera: :)
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 找我?
<iOpera> 有人引申说，30前别结婚。 lol
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: 没事，有人说 emacs 用户少，我就举例子了…
<archl> 40 再结婚也不完。。。
<archl> 反正我30前是没可能了。
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 哦~~~
<iOpera> archl: 那就不行了。。。
<wars> 哎  :-)
<iOpera> wars: 咋了。你过40了？
<wzlxx> maskray: emacs是不是有很多的版本？
<archl> AdamSadowsky_2010X.mp4 这个很好，推荐下载。
<wars> 还没
<wars> 还不到30
<iOpera> 那哎啥
<wars> 奔三的人
<archl> http://video.ted.com/talks/podcast/AdamSadowsky_2010X.mp4
<wars> 呵呵、
<archl> 80后哦。
<iOpera> 其实，到了3x。你也不会想结婚了。 wars
<wars> 呵呵
<archl> inkscape一直没有硬件加速呃。好慢好慢。
<wars> 我这边网速好慢 下东西还不到300k
<zer4tul> 木有人熟悉xmove？
<wzlxx> zer4tul: 估计木有～
<wars> no
<happyaron> iOpera: 下不下？
<iOpera> zer4tul: 额。给gui救命的东西。。头次听过。
<Kandu> happyaron: microcai 很可憐呀，在 hzlug 郵件列表里也被 ban
<iOpera> happyaron: 不了。
<wzlxx> xkill不就可以了～
<cfy> Kandu: 额...他干了啥了?
<happyaron> Kandu: 呃，那就没啥可怜了。
<iOpera> 。
<iOpera> hz? 杭州？
<iOpera> 那排骨不是那边的嘛
<happyaron> iOpera: 排骨现在不是在帝都么。
<iOpera> 这hotfile有bug啊。
<iOpera> happyaron: 不是吧。
<iOpera> 啥时候去的
<Kandu> cfy: 就唧唧歪歪了幾下
<iOpera> 我去问下看
<happyaron> iOpera: 哦，没有。
<happyaron> iOpera: 搞错了。
<cfy> Kandu: sigh.........
<iOpera> ï¼ ï¼ 
<cfy> Kandu: 我加进去了.hzlug
<iOpera> http://imagebin.org/125744 happyaron..
<Kandu> iOpera: 杭州
<cfy> iOpera: i see nothing
<iOpera> 啥
<cfy> iOpera: 图片.
<happyaron> iOpera: 不知道这是啥，漆黑的。
<iOpera> 额。。。这截图又这样了。 nnnnd
<iOpera> @@ 排骨的回答。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 看来软件坏掉了...
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯。。。
<cfy> iOpera: 建议重写.....用bottom-up方式
<iOpera> 好吧。不用import截图了
 * cfy 115网盘啥破速度....
<cfy> iOpera: 我的路由被用来挂着下115网盘了......
<iOpera>  43.84 KB/s, 14%, 12:03 remaining
<iOpera> 今天网络都不行
<cfy> 16% 18.5K 17h19m
<iOpera> 额。你那u盘瓶颈吧
<iOpera> 。。18k
<iOpera> 那不如停了
<iOpera> 浪费电
<cfy> iOpera: 怎么会.....U盘至少有3M写入速度.哪里有这么快网速.
<cfy> iOpera: 那不会.我还在上网阿.路由也没有多少电吧
<iOpera> 我不是开始没看到你的18k嘛
<iOpera> 反正是浪费电
<cfy> iOpera: 好吧,你的网速不能和我比阿........我最快也250k/s....
<iOpera> 啥。我update不还1M多嘛
<cfy> iOpera: 反正是4个人平分...无鸭梨...
<cfy> iOpera: 上行都1M?
<cfy> 16% 37.0K 12h6m
<iOpera> 只是这些网盘都慢
<cfy> 好点了...
<iOpera> 上行不知道。那不关我事
<cfy> 下次改成axel的好了.wget实在不行...
<iOpera> 我准备试试可以多线程不。
<iOpera> 估计都没这么大方。
<cfy> iOpera: 4个应该可以.
<iOpera> happyaron: 你愿意别人多线程下你的不
<happyaron> iOpera: no
<iOpera> 4个。。屁用。要开就100个
<cfy> - -!
<iOpera> happyaron: 你个抠门的
<iOpera> 60G额。你想想
<cfy> happyaron: iOpera 几十G.你直接寄个介质过去好了....
<happyaron> iOpera: 你下哈利波特的话，我BT可以多线程。
<iOpera> 。
<cfy> 那还快....
<happyaron> iOpera: 买个硬盘吧，我给你拷
<cfy> iOpera: 崽崽反正都是mp4.....你直接从网上下好了.
<happyaron> 虽然我还没下载完，下周才能好。
<iOpera> 最近土豆速度不限制了。 cfy
<iOpera> happyaron: .
<cfy> happyaron: 不tudou....
<cfy> happyaron: 发错.
<happyaron> 。
<Kandu> gas 可不可以混合 16 & 32 bit code?
<iOpera> sohu视频最清晰，可没啥东西
<cfy> iOpera: 我一般都youku....话说火影又要出了...不要说又是回忆!
<yunfan> iOpera: youku速度不错
<iOpera> youku的，不如tudou的清晰
<iOpera> 速度是快。可土豆的也快了。满速
<yunfan> iOpera: 可是youku都是小文件一串 很p烦
<archl> youku的比土豆的清楚吧。。。
<yunfan> Kandu: gas你用么？
<cfy> yunfan: 压嘛.速度也还好.
<iOpera> yunfan: 我的脚本带压片嘛。
<yunfan> 有没有人真的用gas来作汇编的
<iOpera> archl: 反了哦
<archl> 没反。
<yunfan> iOpera: 额 坚决不用你的破烂
<Kandu> yunfan: 不用。以前都用 nasm
<iOpera> 。
<iOpera> yunfan: 那一边去
<yunfan> Kandu: nasm不是x86么 作arm的 有没有人专门写汇编的 那帮人用什么工具
<Kandu> yunfan: gas
<yunfan> Kandu: 没有别的了？
<Kandu> yunfan: 所以我想學學 gas 了。跨平台好
<messi> 各位看youku时cpu占用率多少？
<iOpera> 我下忍者神龟的1版全套。前天下的。 archl 你去比较下吧
<Kandu> yunfan: 其他的，不了解
<cfy> messi: 下载的.不flash
<archl> iOpera: 啥啊。。。我说在线的。
<yunfan> Kandu: 额 写arm汇编 指令都不一样把 跨平台有啥用
<iOpera> 。在线干嘛。浪费时间
<cfy> iOpera: +1
<archl> iOpera: 因为就看一遍。。。干嘛下载。
<cfy> archl: 下载到tmpfs里.
<iOpera> 谁说的。
<cfy> archl: 因为在线看,比较痛苦...
<messi> cfy: 为嘛下载？就看看综艺新闻
<archl> cfy: 等着就好了。
<iOpera> 我崽崽看奇志大兵的，都看无数次了。
<iOpera> :D
<archl> 恩。我很反感看某某无数遍。。。
<cfy> archl: messi 哦.随便的.....我是喜欢下载,默认flash都没打开.
<cfy> archl: 快去教育崽崽....
<archl> cfy: 我是被人给链接才看的说。。。
<cfy> iOpera: 这啥电影?
<iOpera> 他居然和崽崽较劲。哎。
<cfy> archl: 啥?
<iOpera> 笑话啊
<cfy> archl: 小孩都这样....
<yunfan> 我就喜欢看喜剧片无数遍
<iOpera> 小品
<archl> iOpera: 我妹也是。。。
<iOpera> archl: 你多大了呢
<archl> 她看一个都自己再重来。
<archl> 连续回放3遍，一上午就过去了。
<iOpera> 看来你妹妹不大嘛
<iOpera> 。
<yunfan> 你妹有多大？
<yunfan> 36D有么
<archl> 现在6岁了
<archl> 36D啥？
<iOpera> 。。
<yunfan> LOL
<cfy> - -!
<yunfan> 那你多大？
<cfy> 真邪恶.
<archl> 我表妹。
<yunfan> 我也曾经有个妹妹 可惜打掉了
<iOpera> 那你多大。。这奇怪了
<iOpera> ï¼ ï¼ 
<cfy> @_@
<iOpera> yunfan: 那是天意
<yunfan> 我以为是他亲生的
<archl> 。。。
<yunfan> iOpera: 额 我父母双职工 不让生
 * cfy 都啥阿...
<iOpera> .
<archl> 	
<archl> yunfan: 你会邪恶自己妹妹么。。
<iOpera> 94
<iOpera> 他就可能
<Kandu> 哈， gas 從 2.9 開始支持 16 bit code 和混合 16/32 32/64 了
<cfy> 我感觉的我的notebook上的'指点杆'有点坏了
<yunfan> 额 我还没那么邪恶把
<iOpera> e, 211.85 KB/s, 96%, 0:01 rema
<yunfan> Kandu: 你要那东西作啥
<iOpera> 额。突然快了
<yunfan> pulseaudio耗电居然比 x惊人
<Kandu> yunfan: 做 rmi 用
<yunfan> 奇怪
<Kandu> yunfan: real mode interface
<yunfan> Kandu: 额 实模式 接口
<Kandu> yunfan: 本來只能用 nasm 做
<yunfan> arm不也有16bit 指令么
<messi> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/16101065/
<Kandu> yunfan: 說的是 x86 上的
<yunfan> x86也有16bit麻
<yunfan> Kandu: 你可以用那个 menuet os 在那个上面扩展开发 那个真不错
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  14:53 
<Kandu> yunfan: 那個，擴展開發，不幹
<NoIE> messi: 您的大作？
<iOpera> cfy: http://imagebin.org/125747
<Kandu> yunfan: 做完就去種菜種樹，不做碼農
<yunfan> Kandu: 为何？ 那你搞个跟他一样好的阿 我很期待呢 他那个还真不错 就是影剧ianzhichi没跟上
<messi> NoIE: 看到好玩，分享一下
<yunfan> Kandu: 额 你这样的人才不coding 真浪费
<cfy> iOpera: 好垂....
<wzlxx> emacs默认配置用是怎样？
<NoIE> messi: 不错不错。
<iOpera> cfy: 额。你眼力这么好？
<wzlxx> 如果可以的话我就直接用默认配置了，然后自己需要什么就加上什么～
<calebot> 开发个输入法吧, linux 的输入法输 win32 一截啊
<cfy> iOpera: lol
<wzlxx> CALEBOT 用小小输入法吧～很好的
<wzlxx> CALEBOT emacs 的默认配置怎样？
<NoIE> messi: 页面已经不在了。。。
<calebot> wzlxx: 小小只支持 xim
<wzlxx> CALEBOT 貌似是～不过不错啊～
<messi> NoIE: 你网络有问题～
<NoIE> messi: 不是的，是豆瓣的提示，页面不存在。我就刷新了一下。
<calebot> 说实在，只给 binary 的都不太敢用
<calebot> 源代码王道啊
<messi> NoIE: 我这里好好的
<NoIE> 不明白。。。
<messi> 能连上。
<happyaron> calebot: fcitx吧，有希望
<wzlxx> Calebot 给我源码我也看不懂～嘎嘎～
<happyaron> calebot: 4.1支持gimmodule
<calebot> happyaron: gwene.org <- 把 feed 转成 news
<happyaron> calebot: good
<iOpera> lin下的输入法，都丢焦点的。这没办法
<iOpera> 词库也不能抄别人的。
<calebot> iOpera: 那是 gtk/qt 对 xim 支持不良
<iOpera> 那咋不都回xim
<calebot> iOpera: 有 patch, 只是没人 maintain, upstream 也不收
<yunfan> 额 丟焦点十分严重
<cfy> As you can see, Lisp can get quite confusing because of the parentheses. How tedious it is reading code based on parentheses! That's why Lisp programmers don't do it.
<yunfan> 尤其是 浏览器下的 默认那个输入法
<calebot> N 年前就有 focus patch 了
<iOpera> 我不信xim不丢
<happyaron> yunfan: 写bug report啊。
<happyaron> iOpera: 啥意思？
<yunfan> 输入一两个字 引发那边自动更新动作 就丟焦点 nnd
<iOpera> 我这fvwm。切换窗口可无序的。
<calebot> iOpera: 用 immodule 就不丢 focus
<happyaron> :)
<iOpera> 那焦点变化莫测。
<iOpera> p   gcin-qt3-immodule               - an QT3 input method module with gcin as ba
<iOpera> p   gcin-qt4-immodule               - an QT4 input method module with gcin as ba
<iOpera> i   scim-gtk2-immodule              - GTK+2 input method module with SCIM as ba
<iOpera> 说这？ calebot
<calebot> iOpera: 对
<iOpera> 这不安装了嘛。
<calebot> iOpera: 安了没默认启用的
<iOpera> 话说， gcin的咋没gtk的
<calebot> iOpera: 包在主程序里了
<iOpera> 额。哪里开启的
<calebot> iOpera: 检查 im-switch 脚本
<iOpera> 那只是输入法排序
<calebot> iOpera: im-switch 帮用户设置 GTK_IM_MODULE / QT_IM_MODULE 的
<iOpera> scim-immodule - 优先级 0
<iOpera> 说明是有问题嘛。要不咋为0
<calebot> iOpera: 要设置 GTK_IM_MODULE=scim / QT_IM_MODULE=scim
<iOpera> 那设置肯定有的
<calebot> iOpera: 因为 g++ 兼容性导致 scim immodule 常当机
<iOpera> 除开你说要改成这个
<calebot> iOpera: ibus immodule 很安全的
<calebot> iOpera: 用 scim 就只好用 xim 了
<iOpera> 那慢死的ibus. 那不要。。
<calebot> iOpera: 那认命吧
<iOpera> 你找一个活人的例子来说明下吧。
<iOpera> 我还没见过谁用 scim-immodule 的啊
<calebot> iOpera: 因为不稳定所以没人敢用
<calebot> iOpera: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=输入法与环境变量
<calebot> iOpera: fedora 默认都不让 gtk 用 xim 了
<iOpera> 这大范围搜索。 lol
<calebot> iOpera: 一律 immodule
<iOpera> 额。那我等。
<calebot> immodule 好用，只是 scim immodule 不好用
<iOpera> 我等小白上了再说。
<iOpera> 稳定第一。要不咋用fvwm呢
<calebot> 每次看到 yunfan 都会误以为是云帆大神
<iOpera> 那是 jyf
<yunfan> calebot: 我名字就叫yunfan阿 为何我不能用这个id
<calebot> yunfan: 没啊，请继续用
<yunfan> efnet的irc怎么没有注册服务
<miosec_> calebot:云帆？我同学就这个ID
<iOpera> 假的吧。你前面还有一个践的字头的啊
<sicklepriest> 我把权限提升为管理员后  有没有可能改回来？
<yunfan> 那个云帆不知道 真名叫什么
<iOpera> 云帆。80后典型的名字啊。不奇怪
<yunfan> 阿 对了 华为搞了个 云帆计划 额
<sicklepriest> 我把权限提升为管理员后  有没有可能改回来？
<calebot> sicklepriest: 哪里的权限？
<flh> chmod 755 chmod +x 结果相同不？
<calebot> 国内重名的太多鸟
<miosec_> 除了pppoe的截取帐号密码，seessionid伪造，dhcp的向服务端伪造请求沾满地址池及向客户端发假offer
<calebot> flh: 755 是 rwx 都指定了，你说相同不？
<sicklepriest> calebot：System/Administration/Users and Groups
<miosec_> 还有说什么协议方面的比较常见的问题吗？各位大牛，求解。
<sicklepriest> calebot：System/Administration/Users and Groups
<yunfan> 这也没办法 派出所用 gb2312的库  许多人高考的时候变成了 框框
<calebot> sicklepriest: windows?
<calebot> sicklepriest: 当然可以改
<sicklepriest> Ubuntu
<flh>  calebot 谢谢，没有好好学习
<sicklepriest> calebot:Ubuntu里的阿
 * calebot 不用 gui 改权限的飘过
 * archl 从没见过重名的。
<sicklepriest> calebot：  那个Custom变暗了
<calebot> archl: 前阵子就一堆李刚
<yunfan> gb2312里有什么不常用的字么？
<happyaron> yunfan: 现在最少gbk了。
<calebot> yunfan: 多得很
<yunfan> 挑选两个组合成分词库里找不到的 、
<miosec_> 我记得以前公安部有过统计，其中重名最多的有20多万好戏
<calebot> 每年流行的名字不一样的
<yunfan> happyaron: 徐哈皮？
 * archl 想问，谁看懂了scribus注数字的wiki？？？http://wiki.scribus.net/index.php/How_to_create_lists_in_Scribus
<calebot> 不同时代流行的重名不同
<yunfan> 大庆 卫东 额
<sicklepriest> 我把权限提升为管理员后  有没有可能改回来？
<archl> hai
<archl> 呃无法改名了？
<happyaron> yunfan: 。。。
<calebot> yunfan: 搞不好过一阵子你也成大神了
<yunfan> calebot: 怎么可能
<archl> 问下改名的命令是 /nick 对吧。。。为啥不正常了。
<yunfan> calebot: 我开个职业陪聊摊点比较好
<iOpera> http://imagebin.org/125753
<tenzu> testing
<^k^> tenzu, ....  15:35 
<yunfan> 功夫能猫的感恩节视频有趣
<tenzu> ^k^: 你。。。你活了？
<kasion> ^k^不是bot么？
<yunfan> 人基合一
<kasion> 问：在kde下面有在面板上快速access一个文件的方法不？ 我又是需要打开一个文件的话就不得不打开kde的dolphin 结果每需要打开一次文件就开一个dolphin 又慢又麻烦呀！
<GUN^ROSE> 总是掉线。。。。
<qingwanainai> a
<GUN^ROSE> qingwanainai: 青蛙奶奶？
<GUN^ROSE> @@~
<qingwanainai> 呵呵
<qingwanainai> 知道？
<GUN^ROSE> 我看拼音觉得是
<GUN^ROSE> 难倒对了？
<qingwanainai> utf-8 charset
<qingwanainai> 恩，没错！
<GUN^ROSE> ！@#￥%……&
<GUN^ROSE> qingwanainai: 你是女的？
<qingwanainai> 女的不能？
<archl> 哇: 很多狼来了。。。
<qingwanainai> 非也非也
<GUN^ROSE> qingwanainai: 能
<missing> 非常能lol
<messi> lol
<monk_>  青蛙奶奶 V5
<firebat_> 嗨！
<flh> 大家好，如何给我的这个加个色彩:less$  ?
<firebat_> irc不会啊
<firebat_> 加不加颜色也无所谓吧
<flh> firebat_: 你好，我说的是.bashrc这个
<firebat_> 你要加ls的颜色？
<nsdy> 兄弟们 支付宝for linux插件发布了   http://goo.gl/IXj28
<^k^> ⇪ title: 支付宝 for Linux 控件发布 : OSMSG
<flh> firebat_: 你好，不是，我要想用户的提示颜色，自己家的.bashrc  因为是多系统，想区分？
<archl> GNOME下怎么设置qt程序的字体大小呢。。。
<nsdy> 妈妈的 终于发布了
<lkk-> flh:  echo $PS1
<flh> lkk-: \[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}less$
<lkk-> flh: 加颜色简单, google 一下
<flh> lkk-: 想加成其它，只要不是白色的
<flh> lkk-: 我多次因为不同的系统而关错了机器
<firebat_> 呵呵
<firebat_> P
<firebat_> PS
<firebat_> PS1=”[\e[32;1m\u@\h \W]\\$”
<DraZet> nsdy: 银行不支持 也都一样没前途
<nsdy> <DraZet>可以考虑用建行的网上银行
<lkk-> flh: 做个 alias , 不同的机器用 halt1 halt2 halt3 命令
<jervis> 浦发银行支持firefox
<Kandu> DraZet: 支付寶里預存錢，這樣用就好了
<Gann> 浦发银行实际上很简单，因为它支持手机及时密码，所以在浏览器方面就简化了流程
<Kandu> nsdy: 唉，用不了那個插件， x86_64 arch
<DraZet> Kandu: 怎么往支付宝里面预存钱？
<DraZet> Gann: 浦发的网点太少了
<Kandu> DraZet: 支付寶一直都是支持這個的
<jervis> 预存钱，都象你一样，那支付宝乐了
<Gann> DraZet: 你只需要往浦发里多存钱就是了，浦发网店少，但消费起来比谁都方便
<nsdy> <Kandu>64.。。 默哀中...
<XanaduNWH> 支付宝的主营业务收入是不是客户预存款利息。
<firebat_> 64
<wzlxx> cfy, emacs有没有默认设置？
<jervis> 用过最恶心的要数 交行的
<wzlxx> cfy, 默认配置文件在哪里？
<Kandu> nsdy: 我看安裝 log 它是檢測出64了，然後生成了插件了
<Kandu> nsdy: [kandu@bomb ~]$ ls .mozilla/plugins/
<Kandu> libaliedit64.so  libflashplayer.so  moonlight  nsdejavu.so
<jervis> 家目录的.emacs
<Kandu> nsdy: 等一下去問問看
<jervis> fuck flash ,fuck java
<wzlxx> jervis, 那个是就建立的吧？我要默认的
<cfy> wzlxx: 有的阿.很多谋人阿.
<wzlxx> jervis, 以前都是抄的别人的，也不知道有没有用～
<DraZet> jervis: 同fuck java
<wzlxx> cfy, 我以后想在默认配置上面改～
<cfy> wzlxx: .emacs阿.
<DraZet> wzlxx: 打开emacs以后 C-f C-x  输入 .emacs 就是配置文件了
<nsdy> <Kandu>你ls -a下 会看到一个.aliedit 文件夹 里面放有安装日志
<DraZet> wzlxx: 打开emacs以后 C-x C-f  输入 .emacs 就是配置文件了
<wzlxx> DraZet, 我以前用过，我的那个文件很大～
<wzlxx> DraZet, 是我自己弄的～
<jervis> (setenv "HOME" "/home/xxx")
<DraZet> wzlxx: 哦
<lazysnake> wzlxx: howdy
<kylewu> 我想通过命令行发简单的邮件，有哪个比较轻量级的发送邮件程序么？
<yunfan> sendmail?
<kylewu> yunfan: 谢谢，我去搜一下
<xiangfu> kylewu: emacs :)
<happyaron> yunfan: ...
<calebot> kylewu: mailx
<firebat_> 用expect写个脚本吧
<jervis> 有朋友知道这么通过tor来上freenode吗？我试过xchat, irssi都没成功n
<yunfan> LOL
<XanaduNWH> tor速度很不稳定的
<happyaron> jervis: 没用，照样是唯一id
<calebot> jervis: 要用专用链接的
<yunfan> XanaduNWH: 聊天没问题
<Kandu> nsdy: 就是看那個的
<calebot> jervis: http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor
<jervis> 请教如何弄
<wzlxx> 我把以前的配置文件删除了～从头再来…
<jervis> 这个我照着做了好几遍了
<nsdy> <Kandu>官方没说支持64位。。。在等等吧
<calebot> jervis:  p4fsi4ockecnea7l.onion <- 做好几遍了？
<Kandu> nsdy: 裡面這麼一條 install -m 0755 lib/libaliedit64.so /home/kandu/.mozilla/plugins result:0
<jervis> 是的
<messi> jervis: 三个月前使用irssi登录过几次。去calebot给的网址看看，要cap_sasl.pl脚本的
<Kandu> nsdy: 貌似支持，實際不支持
<jervis> 下了sasl脚本了
<jervis> irssi提示SSL连接失败
<nsdy> <Kandu>这不是已经安装成功了吗
<messi> jervis: torrc也要改
<Kandu> nsdy: 嗯，所以說貌似支持
<jervis> 里面加了mapaddress了
<wzlxx> 哈哈，现在的是默认的了…
<nsdy> <Kandu>.......试试能登录吗  安装好后就可以直接输入密码了
<Kandu> nsdy: firefox 根本沒認出它來。也就是說，這個插件不符規則
<jervis> 算了，还是上web的好了
<wzlxx> 发现这个默认的设置其实还是可以的～
<calebot> jervis: http://blog.freenode.net/2010/01/connecting-to-freenode-using-tor-sasl/
<messi> jervis: 确认tor已经连上了？
<wzlxx> 以前都是被网上的配置文件吓死了～
<jervis> 连上了，tor我一直用的
<Kandu> nsdy: 他們插件沒寫好，暫且只能繼續用虛擬機
<jervis> dropbox连得好好的
<wzlxx> 现在也可以tab补全了，原来是我的设置的问题啊～哈哈
<fyjc> 请问大家现在用的都是什么版本的?
<nsdy> <Kandu>恭喜你 你安装不成功  去firefox里面禁用掉这个插件 然后在.mozilla/plugins里面删除...
<messi> jervis: 你把torrc补上的地方贴出来看看？
<jervis> http://www.beuc.net/tor/参照这个也做过一遍，放弃了
<Kandu> nsdy: T.T    名字周圍不用加尖括號的。你加了，反而不能高亮了  :)
<calebot> 党有很多 tor exit node 的
<jervis> 加在了最后 ：MapAddress 10.40.40.40  p4fsi4ockecnea7l.onion
<calebot> 所以 tor 用来翻墙还行，反党反政府是不行滴
<jervis> exit node是专门用来让你连不上的吗？
<gebjgd> jervis: dropbox直接改网关就能连了
<calebot> jervis: 查你身分用的
<jervis> 太黑了
<messi> jervis: 恩，我的也是这样，我试试tor看看
<calebot> 党帮助大家翻墙提升 tor 速度啊
<messi> jervis: 不过我全是小写。
<calebot> 党善意提供大量 exit node
<missing> 太慢了///
<missing> tor
<messi> jervis: 好久没用tor了，找几个bridge先
<jervis> 这个node通过什么途径来？
<yunfan> 这是在搞网络培训麻
<yunfan> 将来中国一定是网络大国 全民都是网络高手 额
<jervis> 我一直发邮件给bridges.tor...的
<calebot> 翻墙要从娃娃抓起啊
<messi> jervis: 对了，你的irssi中的/server 是怎么配的？
<missing> 我倒觉得翻墙没有什么意义,只是无聊的时候想出去转转而已
<jervis> 参照http://www.beuc.net/tor/
<messi> jervis: 不是10.40.40.40 6667吗？
<calebot> missing: 好东西都在墙外啊
<missing> calebot: 啥好东西?介绍一两个来看看
<jervis> 这个我也不清楚，我也是看看这，不行，看看那也不行
<calebot> missing: youtube / twitter / facebook <- 都是被墙的
<missing> calebot: youtube还可以,另外那两个倒不是必须的~~~
<messi> missing: 我觉得imdb也比较重要，哈哈
<calebot> 国内转的影片画质都太差了
<calebot> 还是 youtube 给力
<missing> messi: 啥是imdb?
<missing> 是啊,youtube的高清很过瘾啊
<jervis> youtube都有720p，还有外挂字幕
<calebot> missing: 墙外多转转就知道已前错过多少好东西
<calebot> s/已/以
<messi> internet movie database
<jervis> 国内的差远了
<jervis> 广告满天飞
<missing> calebot: 呵呵,我出去都不知道干吗好~~~毕竟翻墙的速度都很慢的,没啥心情
<lainme> 有些很有用的个人站点也是，比如这个 http://mysite.verizon.net/astronaut/vim/index.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Connection reset by peer . IN gettitle
<jervis> 你看看一个skype，被tom抹成啥样了
<jervis> 我觉得vidalia配合foxyproxy上网还是不错的，tsocks配合vidalia终端连网也不错
<messi> youtube不做没版权的事情吧？墙内的我不怎么用，看过TED，以及搞笑的一些东东
<messi> jervis: tor连的慢，62%了
<NoIE> 请问，Ubuntu 前面的冠词是 a 还是 an ？
<messi> a
<calebot> 为毛不是 an?
<messi> calebot: 读音啊读音
<missing> 为毛用冠词?
<messi> a ubuntu version/disk?
<NoIE> 我想在 Pyzom 的 facebook 上留言，I'm a Ubuntu user , 但是我怕用错了。
<calebot> messi: u 是发母音吧
<Kandu> NoIE: an
<gebjgd> i am a user of Ubuntu
<Use-Firefox> 就是。
<messi> calebot: 不是吧，都怎么读的？我读wu:
<Kandu> user j 是輔音，所以用 a
<calebot> messi: 要照官方发音
<Kandu> ubuntu 第一個是元音，用 an
<calebot> 官方没 j 音的
<gebjgd> 油泵图
<cfy> Kandu: startx & exit,这样好了.这样xlock就能用了
<gebjgd> 优笨兔
<calebot> 而且 U 大写
<gebjgd> cfy: 锁屏幕？
<cfy> gebjgd: 是阿.
<missing> gebjgd: 用amule不?
<lazysnake> ge
<gebjgd> missing: 用
<gebjgd> missing: 很好用
<missing> gebjgd: 和tint2冲突不,tray icon
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 为什么有些中文翻译没反馈到上游？
<gebjgd> missing: 我这里没有问题
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 什么中文翻译？
<wzlxx> missing: tint2-svn好一点～
<missing> gebjgd: 我是ubuntu...现在不敢开任务栏图标了...
<NoIE> 国际音标[uːˈbuːntuː]。
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 我这里没区别
<missing> 不然崩溃啊
<gebjgd> missing: 不知道了
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 呃。我说的另外一个衍生版，deepin linux .做了deadbeef的翻译，但是没反馈到上游。
<gebjgd> missing: 和tint2有冲突的是fcitx 3
<Kandu> cfy: 這都行
<Kandu> NoIE: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<calebot> lazysnake: 有时候只是上游还没出新版
<missing> gebjgd: 我这里amule就是不行啊...
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 和arch有什么关系？
<gebjgd> missing: 不能吧
<gebjgd> mis
<gebjgd> mis
<missing> 自从更新libpango就没有好过
<gebjgd> missing: 我试试看
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 没关系。只是一个软件而已。
<Use-Firefox> \e9nd,终于clone完了。
<missing> gebjgd: 看你rp好不好一点了
<lazysnake> calebot: 我用的是git版的哦。
<Kandu> cfy: 你有才啊
<Kandu> cfy: 我去試試看
<gebjgd> missing: ......
<gebjgd> missing: 没有图标
<gebjgd> missing: 忍了
<missing> gebjgd: ...你开图标看看啊
<lazysnake> calebot: 所以我就把那个衍生版的DVD的mo复制过来了。
<missing> 是不是你没有开啊
<gebjgd> missing: 开了。没图标。空白
<missing> gebjgd: 额...
<missing> 我的有.过一段时间就挂了
<gebjgd> missing: 忍了。gvolwheel也是一样的
<gebjgd> missing: 不知道是谁的问题
<missing> gebjgd: 我崩溃啊...什么能忍啊...
<gebjgd> missing: 为了tint2.什么都能忍
<missing> gebjgd: 赞...
<Kandu> cfy: 剛試了試，這方法不錯
<missing> 我用gnome,不开通知区域 图标就算
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 呵呵～
<archl> 明年可以期待的性能提升太多了呢。
<DraZet> archl: notebook的支持性能更好点么
<archl> DraZet: 不知道。
<archl> DraZet: 我只听说了我知道的。
<archl> DraZet: 应该说是对我有意义的。。。比如那个内核补丁啦，PDF lib，之类的。
<gebjgd> archl: 内核补丁你现在就可以上了
<gebjgd> archl: aur里有
<archl> gebjgd: 呵呵，我从来没用过arch地说，相当懒。
<gebjgd> archl: 那你叫arch了
<archl> arch本意是弓箭的意思。
<gebjgd> archl: 骗子。。。
<archl> arch launcher
<archl> 发射箭头的意思。
<missing> archl: 经常发射不?
<archl> archl: 也有想要用arch的内在含义，不过失败两次后就算了。
<archl> missing: 玩UrT的时候我常用榴弹发射器。
<Use-Firefox> 哪个用remind的阿？
<missing> archl: 呵呵q3的流单发舍弃才好用呢
<archl> missing: 我是Q3里超级菜鸟，QuakeLive里完全被灭。
<archl> 碰到敌人第一反应绝对不是灭了对方。
<archl> 而是躲避
<missing> archl: 我也是菜鸟啊,不过我比较喜欢q3的节奏,特别是火箭炮速度最满意了
<missing> archl: 暴头的大好机会啊
<missing> 躲什么啊
<archl> missing: 躲避就是躲避。。。
<archl> 要不就是冲锋，要不就是躲避。
<archl> 所以FPS里我死的最快。
<missing> archl: 那你冲锋见人好躲啊?
<missing> 还/好
<archl> 冲锋的话就是同归了。。。
<archl> 自己选择的
<missing> 我就是要这个啊
<iGnome> cfy: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=307704
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 双模热水器预约数据
<archl> 哦
<missing> 不是我暴人家就是人家暴我的头
<archl> 哦。我一般就是专门拦截对方大部队的角色。。。
<archl> 榴弹+手雷
<archl> 飞刀也成～
<missing> 哦...不开枪不过瘾啊
<missing> 没枪声没气氛的
<archl> 对方的枪声啊。
<archl> ^_^
<missing> 最喜欢火箭炮轰得血肉模糊的
<archl> 哦。
<archl> Quake类的呢。
<missing> 呵呵,血腥+暴力才是我的最爱
<missing> 就是quake啊
<missing> urt我没有什么玩过的
<archl> 我玩Nexuiz，喜欢用连发武器~
<missing> 这个感觉那个人移动的效果不好
<archl> 也喜欢用火箭发射器
 * happyaron 不会玩的表示路过。
 * archl 表示我需要新电脑
<gebjgd> 赞quake 3
<gebjgd> 爱死了
<missing> q3的火箭发射器最好了,速度快
<archl> quake 3= quake live吧。。。
<gebjgd> 差不多
<missing> gebjgd: 你玩过?
<archl> 我玩OpenArena和QuakeLive更多。。。
<gebjgd> missing: 恩
<archl> Quake 3只玩了试玩版。
<gebjgd> missing: 最爱的游戏
<missing> gebjgd: 哦
<gebjgd> missing: 我觉得比cs好
<missing> gebjgd: 你吹吧
<archl> 完全不同的类型。。。
<archl> 吹上天了。。。
<missing> 呵呵.吃饭,你们慢慢,lol
<archl> XD
<zcq> hi all
<^k^> zcq, 好  17:20 
<gebjgd> missing: 都是fps，怎么不是一个类型？
<Kandu> spring-1944 這個遊戲如何？
<zcq> Kandu: 我在游戏系统下XD
<Kandu> zcq: 遊戲系統？
<zcq> Kandu: 你说的嘛,win
<zcq> 我是cfy.....我在帮同学装软件
<Kandu> zcq: 哦，這上面遊戲確實多
<Kandu> zcq: 你既然幫他把 irc 客戶端都裝上啦，就忽悠他多用用唄
<zcq> win。。。。
<zcq> 多用opera....
<cfy> Kandu: 锁屏幕绑定哪个键好呢?
<wzlxx> cfy: L
<gebjgd> cfy: super+L
<wzlxx> cfy: 哈哈，我都是C + A + L
<Kandu> cfy: 不知，我沒綁任何鍵，都是鼠標按的
<cfy> 嗯.我添加个菜单好了....我看看怎么添加菜单.
<wzlxx> cfy: 发现emacs比我在网上抄的那个配置还要舒服呢～
<wzlxx> orz～
<cfy> wzlxx: 默认的?
<wzlxx> cfy: 嗯～
<wzlxx> cfy: 默认的已经很好用了～
<cfy> wzlxx: :)
<wzlxx> /
<cfy> 额...我缺少icon,我要从xfce那里那点过来XD
<Use-Firefox> http://wiki.43folders.com/index.php/ICal2Rem 很好，是perl的。
<cfy> Use-Firefox: good!
 * messi_ 那位jervis走了？刚刚用tor登录上来，tor环境越来越差了。
<archl> 要是都按照那样划分就惨了。
<Use-Firefox> cfy: 悲剧的是，源代码根本下载不下来。根本就是空的。
<archl> CS 和Quake一类的？
<archl> 。。。除了视角之外全都不一样。
<yunfan> 有没有汉字 跟 知音 比较接近的？
<cfy> Use-Firefox: .
<cfy> 谁知道怎么让xlock不用登录密码,而用别的?
<cfy> 比如自己指定一个
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> 拿ruby的凑合着用吧。。。
<Use-Firefox> 晦涩的ruby...
<iGnome> 咋越搞越低级了。都xlock
<iGnome> Use-Firefox: 啥要用ruby
<Use-Firefox> 所幸不慢。
<Use-Firefox> http://roylez.heroku.com/2010/01/10/todo.sh.html
<Use-Firefox> 完全看不懂。
<iGnome> 折腾
<iGnome> 记事我就devtodo够了
<iGnome> 转日期的，我找发过了。icanlendar的
<Use-Firefox> ls
<mengfei> /topic
<mengfei> 在empathy中没法用 /topic啊
<MeaCulpa> 我嘞个去...
<catcher> 有没有办法在不reboot的情况下 ，让init重新初始化系统，启动服务
<yunfan> 谁用五笔输入法的？
<mengfei> 我用
<wzlxx> catcher: 手动启动服务啊～
<yunfan> 好 那我问你 汉字里 哪个字的字形跟 知 最接近 还有 “音” 字
<catcher> 就是让创建init之后的过程重新来一遍
<mengfei> 不知道，
<catcher> telinit 好像达不到要求
<wzlxx> catcher: 不知道，我还以为是某些服务呢～
<yunfan> telinit 8  LOL
<catcher> yunfan: man中没有这个啊
<yunfan> catcher: 啥？
<catcher> yunfan：我os是debian
<catcher> yunfan: telinit 8 LOL
<catcher> 有没有办法在不reboot的情况下 ，让init重新初始化系统，启动服务
<yunfan> catcher: 额 至少有一个东西办不到
<yunfan> catcher: 就是 inittab里用 respawn启动的东西 这些是干不掉的 我看过 busybox的代码里 这个的实现 就是while 1 额 只能 reboot
<catcher> yunfan: telinit 1 不是只剩一个tty了吗
<catcher> yunfan: telinit 1 tty都没了
<cool_> 88
<yunfan> catcher: 额 single不是 2么？？
<catcher> yunfan: 我在虚拟机里試的
<catcher> 重runlevel 2 到 runlevel 1 在到 2这方法也不行
<catcher> it
<catcher>        isn't  safe  to return from runlevel 1 to a multi-user runlevel: dae‐
<catcher>        mons that were started in runlevel S and are needed for normal opera‐
<catcher>        tion are no longer running.  The system should be rebooted.
<yunfan> catcher: 那不是更好么
<NoIE> http://act.mydrivers.com/ViewPie.aspx?N_SysId=127
<NoIE> Windows 7 SP1调查
<hhhmmmmao> ....
<ppdog> 有人吗？
<pocoyo> ppdog: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<ppdog> 机器人！！！鄙视
<NoIE> 有人吗？
<pocoyo> NoIE: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<NoIE> 好玩。
<ppdog> ^_^
<ppdog> 谁知道为什么安装vim的编译依赖会安装texlive-latex-base?
<ppdog> 没人在吗？呜呜
<kylewu> 请问有命令行播放mp3的软件么？直接cmd xxx.mp3就播放，然后就退出
<pocoyo> ppdog: 不知道
<happyaron> kylewu: mpeg123
<ppdog> 哎呀！有人搭理了！安装一个编译依赖竟然要500M
<palomino|working> 可以mplayer嘛.. , kylewu
<ppdog> vim总共才那么几十兆
<kylewu> happyaron: 嘿嘿，再次感谢
<kylewu> palomino|working: mplayer会不会太大了？
<Kandu> ppdog: 難道你是 apt build-dep 這樣裝的？
<ppdog> 嗯
<ppdog> apt-get build-dep vim
<palomino|working> mplayer对我来说是必需的软件...无所谓大小了..... , kylewu
<kylewu> palomino|working: I will try
<Kandu> ppdog: ubuntu 就這樣。你還是自己測依賴關係為好。愛編譯，用 arch
<ppdog> 嘿嘿，没有，只是要试试
<ppdog> 不过尝试一下也好
<caleb-> debhelper 会自动找齐依赖的
<ppdog> 什么是debhelper?
<caleb-> ppdog: 目前可说是打包 deb 的标准脚本
<caleb-> ppdog: 绝大多数官方包都有使用 debhelper
<ppdog> 那要怎么找到它呢？
<caleb-> ppdog: 要打哪个包？
<ppdog> vim
<caleb-> ppdog: 参考官方包的打法就好啦
<caleb-> ppdog: apt-get source vim
<ppdog> 嘿嘿，说实话我从来没有编译成功过，有人说安装build-dep,所以不知道官方包的打法什么意思？
<ppdog> ./configure失败
<caleb-> ppdog: apt-get build-dep vim
<mengfei> 缺少信赖吧
<ppdog> 但是它要安装500M的东西，包括texlive-latex-base
<caleb-> ppdog: 那就缺啥补啥好了
<ppdog> 我能粘贴终端信息吗？
<caleb-> ppdog: 为毛要打包 ？
<caleb-> ppdog: 贴至 http://code.bulix.org
<mengfei> 有现成的不用，还打毛包啊
<gebjgd> Kandu: arch党还爱编译ß
<gebjgd> Kandu: arch党还爱编译？
<mengfei> 像我在arch中用gmlive，arch中没有才自己编译的
<gebjgd> Kandu: 那gentoo党岂不是神经病了？
<caleb-> 很多arch党爱编译好呗
<gebjgd> caleb-: 没有吧
<gebjgd> caleb-: 爱编译就不用arch了
<ppdog> 嘿嘿，不会用那个网址
<mengfei> 我就不喜欢编译
<Kandu> gebjgd: 我說的是。愛編譯，用 arch. 不是 用 arch ，愛編譯
<gebjgd> Kandu: 爱编译。用gentoo
<gebjgd> Kandu: 才对
<Kandu> gebjgd: P
<gebjgd> Kandu: K
<Kandu> gebjgd: gentoo 那叫沒事烤雞
<caleb-> gebjgd: 编译用 arch 很方便的
<mengfei> arch中用aur
<Kandu> gebjgd: arch 碰到要編譯的情況，都是要定製的時候
<ppdog> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538956/
<gebjgd> Kandu: caleb- 基本上就是用用abs. 95%包都是源里的
<ppdog> 有谁知道为什么它会安装那一大堆texlive吗？
<gebjgd> ppdog: 不知道。用texlive路过
<ppdog> 那么如果我要自己编译vim,在ubuntu里，该怎么办？Kandu说的debhelper是什么？
<hhhmmmmao> 哇,500M的vim
<gebjgd> apt果然有牛力
<ppdog> U盘党表示压力很大
<testtimer> ls
<mengfei>  /nick mengfei1
<gebjgd> 也没个留言功能
<gebjgd> missing: 考
<gebjgd> missing: 说着要找你呢
<missing> gebjgd: 下我
<gebjgd> missing: 我的x86_64上的amule的图标没有问题
<missing> 刚刚登录就有信息,啥事
<missing> gebjgd: 今天那个是32位的?
<mengfei> empathy里面改不了昵称啊
<gebjgd> missing: 早上开的是老本子，32位的arch，没有图标
<gebjgd> missing: 现在用的64的本子
<hhhmmmmao> mengfei: 不会吧...
<missing> 我的是64位的ubuntu
<gebjgd> missing: 那我就不知道了
<gebjgd> missing: 你的amule 和tint2版本？
<missing> gebjgd: amule-dlp tint2什么看?
<gebjgd> missing: tint2 --version
<gebjgd> missing: tint2 version 0.11
<mengfei1> 可以了，呵呵，刚刚多加了个空格
<gebjgd> missing: aMule SVN compiled with wxGTK2 v2.8.11 (Snapshot: rev. 10390) (OS: Linux)
<missing> gebjgd: gebjgd 额...我的tint2是0.7.1的...
<gebjgd> missing: 好老阿
<gebjgd> missing: ubuntu的源
<missing> amule是融融那个
<gebjgd> missing: 你继续了
<hceasy> 看电影
<gebjgd> missing: 有版本的
<gebjgd> missing: amule --version
<missing> gebjgd: ppa有新版不?
<gebjgd> missing: 我怎么知道。。。
<missing> gebjgd: 我今天降级了libpango,看看先
<gebjgd> missing: libpango?
<gebjgd> missing: 什么版本？
<missing> 没有问题就不理他了
<hceasy> 看电影啊看电影
<missing> gebjgd: 1.28
<gebjgd> missing: pango 1.28.3-1
<missing> 我就是升级了这个以后才出现的
<gebjgd> missing: 和你的一样
<missing> 那里,我就是升级到1.28.1出问题的
<missing> 现在是降级1.28.0啊
<gebjgd> missing: 我用的是pango 1.28.3-1
<gebjgd> missing: 没有问题
<missing> 哦...我找不到那么新的deb包啊
<hceasy> 没人甩啊没人甩
<bespecial> 请教大家一个问题，我是用grub4dos装的ubuntu，之后系统一直是用grub2引导双系统。请问grub2是写进了MBR吗？
<gebjgd> missing: 用arch
<NoIE> 是。
<missing> gebjgd: 额...不用,我可没心情天天提心吊胆的更新
<caleb-> rolling release++
<hceasy> <bespecial> 应该是
<gebjgd> missing: 我天天更新都没提心吊胆的
<missing> 晚上速度来了,我的cod7啊
<hceasy> <bespecial> 因为如果冲洗
<gebjgd> missing: 很少遇到问题。估计是人品好
<missing> gebjgd: 你是高手,我不是,ubuntu lts我都更新出问题了
<gebjgd> missing: orz
<missing> 台式机本来装有arch的,不过我现在不用了,就删除了
<hceasy> 重新让win自己启动ixu重写mbr用dos
<vmlinz> 在用emacs和vim的现在用clang来做补全没，太好用了。呵呵
<Kandu> 遍尋 vim 源碼包，沒發現有 tex 文件的。 ubuntu 的 build-dep 到底是怎麼得出要依賴 texlive 的？
<ppdog> 同问呀，郁闷
<Kandu> ppdog: 放心吧，就算這個沒錯，它也有問題。比如 bochs 的 ubuntu 源碼包， rules 文件里明明沒有寫 --enable-docbook ，進行 build-dep 也說要裝 docbook 包
<vmlinz> 看control文件，里面有build-dep
<caleb-> Kandu: 一般默认 ./configure 行为是有安装就会自动 enable
<caleb-> Kandu: 所以你那不算证据
<Kandu> vmlinz, caleb-: 它是人手工寫的，還是自動檢測上去的？
<kylewu> vmlinz: 关于clang做补全，有介绍吗？
<vmlinz> 手写的
<caleb-> Kandu: build-dep 当然是人工的
<vmlinz> 自己编可以改下
<ppdog> vmlinz:control文件是什么？
<Kandu> vmlinz, caleb-: 明白了，理念不一樣， arch的 build dep 只是寫當前 rules 的依賴。 ubuntu 的標準是可能有的依賴全寫上。  是吧？
<vmlinz> 主要是他编写的是最通用的control
<ppdog> 一个文本编辑器依赖一个排版系统！！！
<vmlinz> ppdog: vim有个latexsuit
<vmlinz> 这个依赖tex
<Kandu> ppdog: 源碼包裡面帶的文檔要編譯的
<ppdog> 就是说vim里直接进行排版？“编译”.tex?
<caleb-> 理念不一样，没啥好吵的
<vmlinz> 不太清楚了，我主要用emacs
<ppdog> 那么，是不是可以根据./configure的失败记录来自己手工安装依赖？
<Kandu> ppdog: 這樣不會浪費時空裝無用的包。只是要多 configure 幾次吧
<vmlinz> 最简单的就是把control文件中不想要的依赖删除
<happyaron> deb包的依赖是编译整个source的依赖，生成的binary的依赖另外指定。
<happyaron> 和编译依赖没啥关系。
<happyaron> 编译是在服务器上跑一次，所以不用太在乎。
<ppdog> checking for pthread_np.h... no 这样的信息能得出缺失pthread_np.h吗？那么怎么找到它
<happyaron> ppdog: apt-file
<caleb-> 原则上所有 binary, 包括binary format文件 都要从 source 重新编译 <- pdf / tex 啥的
<caleb-> 确保 debian / ubuntu 的所有 binary(含文件) 都能从 source 建立
<happyaron> caleb-: 02年debian-legal讨论pdf算不算source
<happyaron> caleb-: 现在看也算的。
<ppdog> happyaron: apt-file是什么
<caleb-> 这样就不会发生「改了源代码，安装包却没改」的现象
<happyaron> ppdog: 一个软件包
<ppdog> happyaron: 有什么作用
<caleb-> happyaron: 如果 pdf/swf 没 source 就当它类似 data file <- 视同 source
<caleb-> happyaron: 但如果有附 source 还是要重新生成 pdf/swf 的
<caleb-> happyaron: 比如 png / game data 视同 source
<ppdog> apt-file是用来查询某个文件在哪个包里面，对吗？
<Kandu> 這樣的做法，本地打包不合算吶，浪費時空
<Kandu> happyaron: 你什麼時候開講 ppa 打包呢？
<caleb-> 理念不同嘛
<caleb-> 不想生 tex 的不用装啊
<Kandu> 是啊，適合遠程編譯，編譯機專門做編譯
<lazysnake> 					怎样玩微薄，能告诉我吗
<pocoyo> lazysnake: twitter?
<lazysnake> pocoyo: 哪一个都玩不来啊。不知道怎么玩
<lazysnake> 非死不可也玩不来:-(
<pocoyo> lazysnake: 我不稀饭非死不可.
<kasion> 没那个需求就不玩呗
<hceasy> 水牛
<hceasy> ....
<hceasy> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<lazysnake> hceasy: 你的ghost好了？8-)
<hceasy> 我掉线了?
<hceasy> <lazysnake> 早解决了
<lazysnake> :-D
<hceasy> 手机都刷了好几遍了
<hceasy> 内存条的问题
<pocoyo> hceasy: 我干了你
<hceasy> 来吧
<hceasy> 我报销路费
<hceasy> 再请你吃顿烩面
<missing> iGnome: ee,rp爆发我的cod下完啦,哈哈
<hceasy> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ppdog> hceasy:吃烩面啊，^_^
<wzlxx> 今天看了看emacs的快捷键发现跟我之前的openbox里的快捷键完全冲突～
<hceasy> <ppdog> 水牛说要干我
<ppdog> just do it
<hceasy> <ppdog> ...
<hceasy> 我有laopo
<hceasy> 老婆
<pocoyo> hceasy: 吆喝 行 后天就去 顺道转郑州一圈
<hceasy> <pocoyo> 来吧来吧,谷歌上搜 聚点画室
<hceasy> <pocoyo> 我请你吃沙锅烩面
<pocoyo> hceasy: 好 你头上插朵花 我去了好认
<pocoyo> hceasy: 你教画画的?
<hceasy> <pocoyo> 雪画画的
<pocoyo> hceasy: http://www.google.com/search?client=emacs&q=%E8%81%9A%E7%82%B9%E7%94%BB%E5%AE%A4
<pocoyo> hceasy: 你lp也是学画画的吧?
<hceasy> <pocoyo> 不是
<pocoyo> hceasy: 周六去洛阳 介绍个小妹陪我去不? 全程报销.
<ppdog> 在河南待了将近二十年，楞没吃过烩面
<hceasy> 我手机 看不成
<pocoyo> hceasy: 郑州大学里面的?
<pocoyo> ppdog: 打死 hceasy 我也不信
<hceasy> <pocoyo> 没 大杂院里的
<ppdog> 你就信了吧
<Use-Firefox> ...
<hceasy> <pocoyo> 画室里mm一堆一堆的
<jbalbert> ubuntu 怎么删除系统日志啊？
<pocoyo> hceasy: 你给个百度地图我瞅瞅.
<pocoyo> hceasy: 我不喜欢被别人老摸妇女
<ppdog> hceasy:我嘴馋好久了
<ppdog> 可惜没人请
<hceasy> <pocoyo> 就谷歌里地图上我给添加的有
<hceasy> <ppdog> 来了我就请
<pocoyo> hceasy: 给个链接? 手机..
<hceasy> <pocoyo> 全程路费不过就三四十
<ppdog> hceasy:不去，路费好多好多呢
<pocoyo> hceasy: 宾馆 住两天不得百十块
<delectate1> est: online ?
<hceasy> <pocoyo> 来我们画室
<pocoyo> hceasy: 找不到画室地址
<hceasy> <pocoyo> 咱俩挤挤
<hceasy> <pocoyo> 谷歌上搜
<monk_> hceasy: 打算帮水牛画裸照？
<hceasy> 郑州 聚点画室
<pocoyo> hceasy: 我搜不到 靠.
<hceasy> <pocoyo> 城东路 凤凰路
<hceasy> 交叉口
<weifenghq> hi
<^k^> weifenghq, 好  21:02 
<weifenghq> 第一次进来
<zkwlx> 帅哥们，我终端下输python -m cProfile abc.py，怎么出现ImportError: No module named pstats啊
<pocoyo> hceasy: 网速太卡了  你住哪儿啊?
<zkwlx> pstats不是自带的模块吗@_@
<DraZet> 哈楼哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<weifenghq> 问一下，一般ubuntu有bug，补丁从哪下呢
<monk_> weifenghq: 更新就行了
<weifenghq> 用系统的自动更新
<monk_> 是的
<pocoyo> hceasy: 嗯比较远啊.
<weifenghq> 那ubuntu有没有单独的补丁包什么的，如果想只对指定的打补丁
<monk_> hceasy: pocoyo 两位打算发生点啥 ：p
<pocoyo> monk_: pä½ 
<monk_> pocoyo: 来吧，比较远哦
<weifenghq> ？
<roylez_> pocoyo: http://s2.kimag.es/thumbs/67873724.png
<mouli> zkwlx, 你看看这个 http://www.saltycrane.com/blog/2010/01/importerror-no-module-named-pstats-error-ubuntu/  可能 能帮你
<^k^> ⇪ title: "ImportError: No module named pstats" error on Ubuntu « SaltyCrane Blog
<zkwlx> mouli, 恩，我去看看
<zkwlx> ^k^, 啥意思？
<pocoyo> roylez_: 主席万岁 修好了?
<zkwlx> 囧……郁闷，ubuntu怎么能这样
<yunfan> 有个问题 c/py 里有没有什么库 可以在 给定的 长字符串 A里 同时搜索 有没有 字符串 b,c,d,e ...
<mouli> 呵呵
<roylez_> pocoyo: nnnd，把thumb抓出来了
<pocoyo> roylez_: 很小..
<zkwlx> mouli, 谢谢，解决了
<mouli> 不客气
<lubcat> multiple definition of somefunction...请问下这个是个什么问题啊。
<lubcat> c++
<oneju> ......
<ppdog> lubcat:按照字面意思，重定义
<hceasy> 厕所ing ==
<lubcat> 就是不知道为嘛会有这个提示。。找不到哪个重定义。。
<roylez_> pocoyo: http://s2.kimag.es/share/54436203.png
<pocoyo> roylez_: 好了?
<roylez_> =我commit
<DraZet> fcitx大家用什么词库阿
<kasion> 默认
<pocoyo> roylez_: 我用 curl 也可以抓下来.
<GUN^ROSE> DraZet: 弗雷德里希行列式！
<roylez_> pocoyo: 看图片阿
<DraZet> GUN^ROSE: 啥？
<DraZet> GUN^ROSE: sogou？
<pocoyo> roylez_: 图片里有啥?
<pocoyo> roylez_: 很软
<roylez_> pocoyo: 仔细看
<ppdog> lubcat:也许你要检查一下它报出警告的行数处的代码
<pocoyo> roylez_: 眼拙... 请提示
<ppdog> 是否有函数重定义
<GUN^ROSE> DraZet: 看看论坛置顶帖，中文输入版块
<roylez_> pocoyo: 倍力乐万只装
<pocoyo> roylez_: 套套?
<roylez_> pocoyo: 叫你仔细看
<wzlxx> emacs进入到buffers列表里后怎么删除某个buffer啊？
<GUN^ROSE> wzlxx: C-x k
<pocoyo> roylez_: 看不懂 今天心情焦躁不安 没心情看
<roylez_> pocoyo: ...
<roylez_> 又被谁欺负了？
<gebjgd> GUN^ROSE: 那个乐队 the empire of the sun和你是什么关系？
<lubcat> 没有行数的提示。。
<silverzhao> 求教：我用python  -m SimpleHTTPServer可以在linux上搭建一个简易服务器，可以通过localhost:8000访问。但是应该怎么退出呢？
<monk_> pocoyo: 一个月总有那几天
<gebjgd> GUN^ROSE: 你是他们的经济人？
<GUN^ROSE> gebjgd: 没有任何关系
<GUN^ROSE> gebjgd: 不是我干的...
<caleb-> silverzhao: python 杀掉就好
<gebjgd> GUN^ROSE: 是你先起的名字
<gebjgd> GUN^ROSE: ？
<gebjgd> GUN^ROSE: 还是他们？
<wzlxx> GUN^ROSE: 这样打开buffer了？
<gebjgd> GUN^ROSE: 孙王朝同志
<silverzhao> caleb-: 我用Ctrl-C可以结束掉，只是觉得太暴力了……
<GUN^ROSE> gebjgd: 当然是偶在前，偶这个名子有8年的历史了
<wzlxx> GUN^ROSE: 不是关闭啊？
<Use-Firefox> 继续换回xterm。
<caleb-> silverzhao: 那是正常滴
<caleb-> silverzhao: 不算暴力
<Use-Firefox> /topic returned: 21:16 -!- Topic for #ubuntu-cn: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问  耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至
<GUN^ROSE> wzlxx: 是kill-buffer
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<Use-Firefox> http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊|日志  http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn
<pocoyo> monk_: u deeply got me
<silverzhao> caleb-: 那好吧～
<silverzhao> GUN^ROSE: 你用的是论坛里的那个搜狗词库？那有没有觉得有很多常用单字的词频有问题？
<GUN^ROSE> silverzhao: 是的，很成问题！
<wzlxx> GUN^ROSE: 可用～呵呵
<roylez_> tenzu: http://s2.kimag.es/share/54436203.png   水牛没兴趣看...
<silverzhao> GUN^ROSE: 那你是怎么办的呢？哎，每次我都是郁闷地一页一页往后翻的……
<wzlxx> GUN^ROSE: 只是当时没有消失，呵呵，重新打开缓冲区才没了～
<gebjgd> roylez_: 主席买了1w只套套？
<GUN^ROSE> silverzhao: 没办法，翻得多了就好了
<gebjgd> roylez_: 赞
<roylez_> gebjgd: 。。。
<GUN^ROSE> silverzhao: 我坚持了一个月，基本正常了
<roylez_> gebjgd: 京东上的猛人
<GUN^ROSE> silverzhao: 这个词频太他妈的刺激了
<silverzhao> GUN^ROSE: 这样…那我也只能先忍着了。
<mouli> lubcat: 在头文件定义函数没？
<lubcat> mouli: 有
<mouli> lubcat, 再 class的声明里 还是外？
<wzlxx> GUN^ROSE: 把大小写换为CTRL的话有时候为什么用一段时间会自己换过来～
<mouli> 如果 错误告诉你函数名了 试着声明为 inline
<pocoyo> roylez_: upimage.rb改好了?
<roylez_> pocoyo: en
<lubcat> mouli: 在class外头
<pocoyo> roylez_: 帖图来看看
<roylez_> pocoyo: http://s2.kimag.es/share/54436203.png
<wzlxx> GUN^ROSE: 同过xmodmap改的～
<mouli> lubcat: 声明那个函数 位 inline
<pocoyo> roylez_: 我都看了四遍了... 这个.. 我要那个代码那个...
<hceasy> 牛牛
<pocoyo> hceasy: 乖
<roylez_> pocoyo: puts (newpage / "input[@name='link']").last['value']
<hceasy> ...
<hceasy> <pocoyo> 什么时候来郑州?
<wzlxx> 用emacs的同学～你们的ctrl键都换了没有？
<pocoyo> hceasy: 没定.
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 打死 hceasy 我也不换
<Gann> 请问，emacs里面如何进行单词查找？
<hceasy> <pocoyo> 哦
<Gann> 我的emacs23似乎不能进行单词搜索
<pocoyo> Gann: C-s C-r C-M-s
<pocoyo> Gann: 怎么可能.
<Gann> pocoyo: 用C-s如何进行单词查找？
<wzlxx> Gann: C-s
<pocoyo> Gann: C-s RET
 * hceasy 正在向煮水牛的锅里放大蒜
<Gann> pocoyo: 书上是说，C-s Ret C-w ret 再输入单词
<wzlxx> C-s 就可以…
<wzlxx> 刚看的～
<wzlxx> 呵呵～
<pocoyo> wzlxx: C-s C-w ret ?
 * hceasy 正在向煮水牛的锅里放大蒜
<iGnome> 丫丫的。最近几个emacs又出头了
 * hceasy 正在向煮水牛的锅里放花椒
<Gann> pocoyo: 我需要的是 word-search
<iGnome> iDracaena: .
 * hceasy 正在向煮水牛的锅里放桂皮
<Gann> Word search不知道要如何作
 * wzlxx 看完emacs入门了～
 * hceasy 正在向煮水牛的锅里放八角
<pocoyo> roylez_: WARNING: Nokogiri was built against LibXML version 2.7.7, but has dynamically loaded 2.7.8 虽然有警告 还是成功了.
<wzlxx> 今天说的那个lisp的解释器叫什么名字来着？
<roylez_> pocoyo: 你的libxml升级了，重新安装nokogiri应该就好了，不过无所谓了
 * hceasy 正在向煮水牛的锅里大便
<wzlxx> Emacs + Slime 简直就是 Common Lisp 的绝佳编程环境，一个非常好用的 IDE 。
<pocoyo> Gann: word-search-forward is an interactive built-in function in `C sourcecode'.(word-search-forward STRING &optional BOUND NOERROR COUNT) 还没绑定?
<roylez_> 怎么一下子冒出这么多lisp／emacs的家伙，nnnd
<pocoyo> roylez_: 一直在升级. 不管了.
 * hceasy 正在向煮水牛的锅里小便
<Gann> pocoyo: 什么意思
<wzlxx> roylez_: 人工智能需要～
 * wzlxx 汗～
<roylez_> wzlxx: pea
 * hceasy 正在向煮水牛的锅里投大粪
<Gann> pocoyo: 我想搜索they she中间不管是空格还是？或者其他符号，据说要用word-search
<vmlinz> 我在考虑在大拇指附近做一个ctrl键，要不真的需要脚踏板了。。。
<pocoyo> Gann: 增量搜索也可以啊 直接空格.
<Use-Firefox> roylez_: 貌似monaco字体，某些字符出不来的。
<pocoyo> Gann: wordsearch 怎么还要 mark ?
<hceasy> <vmlinz> 好熟悉的名字    内核?
<pocoyo> 没怎么用过.
<roylez_> Use-Firefox: 是的，缺字符
<vmlinz> 内核压缩镜像，不过那时候英语不好，掉了一个字符“u”--vmlinuz
<Gann> pocoyo: 我就是不知道怎么mark阿，所以一直不成功
<roylez_> Use-Firefox: 似乎将monaco移植到linux的人，并没有把mac上最新的版本移植过来。我看见用苹果的，可以打出更多字符
<iDracaena> iGnome: ee天天在阿～
<pocoyo> Gann: C-x h 选中所有.
<Gann> pocoyo: 直接输入word-search-backward 命令，都不行阿
<vmlinz> mark和输入法切换冲突，要重设下
<Use-Firefox> roylez_: ●打不出来
<roylez_> Use-Firefox: 忍了吧，其他字体，真的没一个比这个顺眼的
<hceasy> iGnome:  原来你是传说中的神阿姨  还当你和论坛一个id呢
<gebjgd> roylez_: Stheiti?
<wzlxx> C-@也可以mark的～
<wzlxx> 呵呵～
<roylez_> gebjgd: 说的是英文
<vmlinz> 大家用clang+yasnippet+auto-complete补全c/c++没，cedet太蛋疼了
<gebjgd> roylez_: 额。。。。。
<Use-Firefox> ● perl -e 'print "\342\227\217\n"'
<Use-Firefox> ●
<lkk-> > "\342\227\217\n"
<^k^> lkk-, ●
<Gann> Use-Firefox: 我的python输出也有这样的\242这样的乱码
<hceasy> 机器人说的什么意思?
<Gann> Use-Firefox: 到底怎么回事？
<Warm_HUG> cb真是人才辈出，金属，合金分不清
<hceasy> 342/227/217/n
<pocoyo> Gann: 可以啊 我的只能找一次.又变成增量了
<Use-Firefox> Gann: 。。。
<hceasy> 
<Use-Firefox> roylez_: xterm能不能2种字体共用，如果第1个字体里面没有，就用第2个的？
<roylez_> Use-Firefox: 没有这功能，rxvt-unicode有，但是rxvt的中文truetype字体大小不能自己调，更难看
<Use-Firefox> 。。。
<Gann> pocoyo: 输入命令后，可以搜索一次对吧？
<Gann> pocoyo: 这样肯定不行阿，如何多次进行单词搜索，因为很可能不只一个阿
<vmlinz> Use-Firefox: 可以修改fontconfig，让一个字体名字使用两个字体文件，可以到网上去搜下
<iGnome> vmlinz: 搜索啥。论坛有的是。
<Use-Firefox> 算了，fontforge搞下吧。
<iGnome> roylez_: 带尾巴了阿
<hceasy> exit
<vmlinz> 呵呵
<iGnome> vte终端算了。 Use-Firefox
<pocoyo> Gann: 我只会增量 没用过单词搜索的.
<iGnome> 上次谁说键盘的牌子去了
<Gann> pocoyo: 我就是想学单词搜索
<roylez_> iGnome: 给你看个图阿
<pocoyo> Gann: 有啥用?
<roylez_> iGnome: http://s2.kimag.es/share/54436203.png
<iGnome> roylez_: 现在你没限制了吧
<roylez_> iGnome: 没
<iGnome> nnnd 这是打趣，还是真事哦
<pocoyo> Gann: 那你只能一下一下按 C-s ret
<i360> 谁用过Linux下的VirtualBox
<Gann> pocoyo: 比如，搜索good day这个短语，中间的不管是空格还是？或者其他符号，都可以搜索到
<Gann> pocoyo: 增量就不行
<pocoyo> Gann: 光标移到开始? 一下一下按.
<pocoyo> Gann: 增量可以啊.
<vmlinz> 有人知道把*scrach*这个buffer kill掉之后如何在开一个吗
<vmlinz> *scratch*
<pocoyo> vmlinz: 我也想知道....
<roylez_> iGnome: 京东阿
<iGnome> 不知道。我这小地方。
<pocoyo> Gann: good day 增量 单词都可以 试过了.
<iGnome> .slimrat/bf099c
<i360> 谁在Windows下用过VirtualBox?
<vmlinz> 呵呵，我想在上面测试代码，关掉之后就只有把所有的buffer都kill了，*scratch*才重新出来
<Gann> pocoyo: 单词搜索怎么搞
<roylez_> iGnome: http://www.360buy.com/product/293944.html
<Use-Firefox> *xxx*
<Use-Firefox> vmlinz: 粗体怎么打出来的？
<Use-Firefox> *xxx*
<i360> *xxx*
<iGnome> roylez_: ? 这干嘛
<i360> *[someword]*就是粗体
<roylez_> iGnome: 就这被子，往下看评论就能看到
<iGnome> 。
<pocoyo> Gann: 光标移到当前缓冲开始 C-s ret 输入good day 就找到了.
<monk_> hceasy: 小心阿姨收拾你 :)
<pocoyo> vmlinz: 是个问题..
<iGnome> roylez_: nnnd 你太闲了。居然翻页看评论。。。
<wowoto> pocoyo, 为什么我更新的时候有两个内核?
<Gann> pocoyo: 那是简单搜索，不是单词搜索
<wowoto> pocoyo, 一个lts 一个36的
<roylez_> iGnome: 太冷了，要买被子过冬...
<pocoyo> Gann: 哦对.. 看走了眼了.
<vmlinz> Use-Firefox: 我也不知道，可能你那里把**解释成什么标记了吧
<pocoyo> Gann: 也一样 打命令再打 good day 一样啊
<pocoyo> wowoto: 本来一个/
<pocoyo> ?
<iGnome> roylez_: 你nnnd 也太细心了。这都看到。人才阿。。。。
<hata> 那个传说的forxp啥时候发布
<wowoto> pocoyo, 不知道
<Gann> pocoyo: 有快捷键的
<Gann> pocoyo: 打命令只能搜索一次
<Use-Firefox> ^V^B^^
<pocoyo> Gann: 是哪个?
<Use-Firefox> ...
<banban> teat
<banban> test
<pocoyo> banban: 小强在集会时发表演说，下面的人洗耳恭听！小强说：“我最讨厌两种人！一是有种族歧视的，二是黑人，三是不识数的！”下面人顿时巨汗… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<roylez_> iGnome: 一万只，一天一只，要用30年...
<Use-Firefox> ...
<happyaron> 距离高考还有187天，又有900万傻逼以为自己要解放了！
<happyaron> ...
<iGnome> roylez_: 嗯。下次我邮寄点啥给你？也搞一个箱子。
<pl_014> 呵呵
<roylez_> iGnome: 行阿
<vmlinz> pocoyo: 直接输入C-x b "*scratch*" RET
<roylez_> iGnome: 只要给我邮东西就成...
<wowoto> fcitx到社呢么版本了
<roylez_> iGnome: 我不挑剔的
<edison0354> happyaron: 好悲壮……
<wowoto> 好久没更新
<Gann> pocoyo: C-s RET C-w string
<iGnome> roylez_: 等我找到那箱子先
<wowoto> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=307758
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - wowoto重现论坛，跪求ps下图，要求见正文
<roylez_> iGnome: ....
<pocoyo> vmlinz: 你真是个人材
<edison0354> wowoto: 额，窝窝头？
<Gann> pocoyo: C-s RET C-w RET 再输入单词，说是这样的，但我不行
<wowoto> edison0354, 你是?
<Gann> vmlinz: 你那样是没有关闭那个buffer
<wowoto> 话说我这触摸板的下拉选项没法用
<Gann> vmlinz: 只是用别的buffer掩盖这个buffer才能继续在buffers里面打开它
<roylez_> iGnome: 你找京东买点东西，备注里面写让他们用杜雷丝万只装的箱子给你寄就好了
<pocoyo> Gann: 我这儿又变成简单搜索了..
<edison0354> wowoto: 路过……我就是看你ID很好吃的样子……
<Gann> pocoyo: 是阿，我就似乎搞不定阿
<wowoto> 哀,不仅如此,点击也没用
<wowoto> edison0354, 好吧
<iGnome> 杜雷丝？ roylez_ 你蛮熟悉这套路嘛
<vmlinz> Gann: http://fwd4.me/quG
<wowoto> 看来得配置下
<^k^> ⇪ title: Re-open *scratch* buffer in emacs? - Stack Overflow
<iGnome> 经常订购？
<wowoto> roylez, 拜见主席.
<edison0354> roylez_: 主席重口
<vmlinz> Gann: 已经有前人研究过了。。。
<wowoto> pocoyo, 拜见qkbeyond
<roylez_> iGnome: 那你买冈本、特洛伊。。。。你喜欢什么买什么阿
<pocoyo> Gann: http://emacser.com/next-pre-word.htm
<Gann> vmlinz: 那是一个编辑lisp的buffer
<wzlxx> xterm里悲剧的alt开头快捷键不能用……………
 * wzlxx 晕死～
<vmlinz> Gann: 恩，我关掉了，想再打开它
<wowoto> hg
<wowoto> hylinux, hello
<wowoto> `new
<wowoto> ^new
<wowoto> 这里的bot~~
<wowoto> 怀念bot打架的日子
<pocoyo> 早已一去不复返
<Gann> pocoyo: 不对，这样连续 C-s C-w 不是单词搜索
<wzlxx> 啦啦啦～～～～有在xterm里面用emacs的吗？
<pocoyo> Gann: 一直就是增量嘛
<wowoto> ,,
<Gann> pocoyo: 单词搜索会显示 Word search: 然后输入单词
<pocoyo> Gann: 看出来了
<iGnome> roylez_: 额。这难道都是套套的品牌？
<Gann> pocoyo: 如何用快捷键？
<roylez_> iGnome: 我不知道阿，您曾经提过，我不懂的
<pocoyo> Gann: 我没找到 你偏说有.
<wowoto> pocoyo, 你2000o多了~~~~
<wowoto> 难得
<iGnome> 操。这名字我都没听过。我能提。你厉害
<pocoyo> wowoto: 超 几辈子前的事儿了 你太忙没注意到
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://nb.intozgc.com/209/209086.html
<iGnome> 套套博士啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 震惊么？
<xmu> 收不到信息了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://nb.intozgc.com/209/209086.html
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://nb.intozgc.com/209/209086.html
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 震惊什么？
<wzlxx> 啦啦啦～～～～有在xterm里面用emacs的吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你看看
<gebjgd> alv
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在那机器在深圳卖1100
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没啥特别的
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 难看得要死.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: atom的掌机 512内存
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<wzlxx> pocoyo: ALT键可以用不？
<ofan> 还行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 能上标准的pc os
<xmu> gebjgd, 你那天查的 禁止某个package更新的网址是?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 屏幕不行
<gebjgd> xmu？
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 把标题栏去掉 就可以了.
<xmu> gebjgd, wowoto
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 为什么？
<gebjgd> xmu: 哦哦
<gebjgd> xmu: arch的wiki
<xmu> gebjgd, wiki那么多 翻不过来
<gebjgd> xmu: 大哥，wiki可以搜索的
<gebjgd> xmu: 我靠
<xmu> gebjgd, 给详细的呗
<xmu> :D
<gebjgd> xmu: google -> archlinux wiki
<gebjgd> xmu: 之后搜索 texlive
<xmu> gebjgd, 好的
<iGnome> roylez_: 再给个好玩的网站
<jingwen> 好久没来了
<xmu> gebjgd, 这回想把office去除
<xmu> :D
<roylez_> iGnome: 没了
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 汗，为什么啊？
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 其他里面可以用的？
<iGnome> 你的历史网站啊。 roylez_
<jingwen> 有人想我吗
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 我的roxterm里一点问题都没有～
<xmu> gebjgd, 发现pacman更新,比powerpill更新少下载?
<xmu> gebjgd, 这是咋回事?
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 冲突了
<edison0354> jingwen: 无
<gebjgd> xmu: 没用过powerpill
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 去掉哪个？
<jingwen> edison0354:: 还记得你骂我
<edison0354> jingwen: 忘了……
<xmu> jingwen, 那我也骂一句,让你记住~~~~
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 你有几个?
<xmu> jingwen, j
<iGnome> 精卫？
<pocoyo> jingwen: 女的?
<xmu> 婧雯
<xmu> :D
<Gann> pocoyo: 书上是这样说的，网上也有说明
<iGnome> 汪精卫？
<edison0354> 经文
<iGnome> wen哦。
<Gann> pocoyo: 不过，可能是版本问题，现在不同了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你觉得如何？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 一般……
<xmu> 痉紊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 多给力阿
<pocoyo> Gann: C-h f word-search-forward 里显示没有绑定都. 我不知道哪有.
<jingwen> 卫是wei好不好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 随便上os了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 又不在我手里，给毛力啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 弄个arch ob
<xmu> 茎吻?
<iGnome> 精吻？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 爽歪歪阿
<vmlinz> ....
<jingwen> xmu:: 在做什么项目呢
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 什么是标题栏？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ob?
<edison0354> xmu: 重口味了……
<xmu> 茎吻~~ 项目?
 * wzlxx @_@
<xmu> 我哪说过我做项目哟
<wzlxx> pocoyo: emacs的？
<Gann> pocoyo: 没有绑定什么意思？也就是说没有快捷键？
<xmu> 茎吻当我是ignome
<pocoyo> wzlxx: xterm的?
<xmu> 么实力做项目~~~
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: openbox
<jingwen> iGnome::在线不
<xmu> jingwen, 在
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 嘎嘎，我还是不用那个了吧～嘎嘎
<jingwen> xmu:: 不要瞎吹水
<xmu> jingwen, 吹水是虾米
<jingwen> xmu:: 不会做就学着点
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 算了吧……那屏幕用 android 不错
<xmu> jingwen, 乡下人,不明白这么高级的词汇
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 那个不是很要用～GUI的还是不错的，至少比gvim强多了～
<pocoyo> Gann: 嗯. 看看别的就知道了. isearch isearch-backward is an interactive compiled Lisp function in
<pocoyo> `isearch.el'.It is bound to C-r, <menu-bar> <edit> <search> <i-search> <isearch-backward>.
<wowoto> jingwen, 我好吃懒做 不学习了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我说的possibilty
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<jingwen> wowoto:: 不认认你了不成
<wowoto> alvin_rxg, :D
<wowoto> jingwen, why~~~
<wowoto> :D
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你还想用鼠标点点啊？……
<jingwen> wowoto:: 不就改了名字吗
<wowoto> pocoyo, 出来~~~
<vmlinz> 直接word-search很少用上阿，isearch之后C-w就可以word search了
<wowoto> jingwen, 不需要认
<pocoyo> wowoto: 干毛.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 配置上，明基S6使用了英特尔Atom Z500处理器，运行频率800MHz，具备512M DDR2内存以及8GB SSD硬盘，配置512MB内存。
<wowoto> 茎吻 大家都知道~~~~
<wowoto> jingwen, :D
<alvin_rxg> z500... 至少得 z530..
<wowoto> 茎吻不说话了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 应该能跑
<jingwen> wowoto:: 说wftc
<wowoto> pocoyo,  你干嘛
<jingwen> wowoto:: 说什么
<wowoto> jingwen, 不懂~~
<wowoto> 哇靠,等到速度了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.mo86.com/viewthread.php?tid=10258&highlight=Linux
<^k^> ⇪ title: BENQ S6 定制linux系统使用感受 - 明基BenQ (s6/u101/u101c) - 摩宝网 -上网本,3G上网本,UMPC,NetBook,MID-国内最大的便携式移动终端设备玩家交流分享平台 - Powered by Discuz!
<pocoyo> wowoto: 今天比较烦.
<wowoto> pocoyo, 咋的
<pocoyo> wowoto: 没事 我犯贱了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 真牛逼
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 兲朝威武阿
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 再个真要换别的系统你怎么装？ chroot?
<wowoto> pocoyo, 别手贱就好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不知道呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 能上就行
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 技术上，我认为台湾不是中国的
<wowoto> gebjgd, 天~~ 这个王八啥字
<alvin_rxg> wowoto: tian
<iGnome> 兲
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: ?
<wowoto> alvin_rxg, 怎么打出来的~~~
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这个机器就是个pc
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: ?
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 为啥这样说？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 都是x86的cpu了
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 算了，不谈政治……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还考虑啥怎么装驱动阿
<edison0354> pocoyo: 我前几天全身犯贱看完了小月月全贴……
<pocoyo> edison0354: hoho～～>:-) :-(
<monk_> wowoto: 兲
<edison0354> pocoyo: 然后巨恶心……
<nerver> 我看到某人因为某事刚被跨省。。。。。。
<wowoto> monk_, 好久不见
<iGnome> 𠀾
<pocoyo> edison0354: 摸拜您.
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: 没说政治……说技术……那层面，台湾得和中国大陆区分开来
<nerver> 绝口不谈政治
<Gann>  import statsout 这个怎么产生错误阿
<monk_> wowoto: 坛子不好混
<edison0354> ……
<jingwen> edison0354:: 好
<edison0354> jingwen: ？
<wowoto> 妈的 触摸板不行
<jingwen> edison0354:: 好你天天在这都做什么呢
 * edison0354 还是看春哥传吧
<wzlxx> 我的xterm是配置过的，我取消了它的alt键的问题～但还是没有办法在里面使用emacs的ALT快捷键，我嘞个去啊～
<edison0354> jingwen: 没有天天在啊
 * wzlxx 郁闷了～
<monk_> 小月月看到一半就看不下去，太恶
<nerver> 小月月，呵呵。。。。。
<jingwen> edison0354:我很少上的，每次上你都
<edison0354> monk_: 我看到后面直接就想吐……
<edison0354> jingwen: 有缘……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.lightinthebox.com/de/BenQ-Laptop-S6-4-8--quot-TFT-Z500-800MHz-512MB-DDR2-8g-SSD-3G-HSDPA-bluetooth--smq3145-_p68344.html
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 贵死
<jingwen> edison0354:我是说你做什么工作 呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还行嘛，比 iMat 便宜
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: *iPad
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 贵啊
<edison0354> jingwen: 上学
<wowoto> edison0354, 开始问工作~
<wowoto> edison0354, 婧雯对你有意思
<edison0354> wowoto: ……
 * edison0354 单身中
<nerver> 明基是哪的牌子？
 * wowoto 1111
<wowoto> edison0354, 单身这俩字,此地无银呀
<nerver> 上次看到有人投诉明基，说服务态度太差
<edison0354> wowoto: 晕
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.efox-shop.com/benq-laptop-s6-4-8-tft-z500-800mhz-512mb-cbqs6-ddr2-8g-ssd-3g-hsdpa-bluetooth-p-97112
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 300€
<monk_> nerver: tw
<wowoto> 我想知道,2.6.36是不是支持aircrack-ng
<nerver> 哦
<iGnome> ♫♫♫♫♫♫
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我看咱们从国内屯货。 ebay上卖不错
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ...
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 藍又時 - 聽聽
 * wzlxx 决定不在xterm里用emacs了……………
<jack0531> 屯啥
<wowoto> Total Installed Size:   2677.61 MB
<nerver> <monk_>那个小小的东西真有前景？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 深圳据说1100元
<wzlxx> nerver: 小小？
<wzlxx> nerver: 小小输入法？
<nerver> 小小的指的是那个链接里的明基的机器
<wzlxx> 有没有看lisp的？
<wzlxx> emacs里面不是可以直接解释lisp吗？
<LeiWang> wzlxx: 你变来变去的也太快了吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=3745054655
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 1100.00 - 1888.00元
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 太有潜力了
<alvin_rxg> o
<wzlxx> LeiWang: 怎么了？
<wzlxx> LeiWang: 何解？
<nerver> 是平板电脑吗？
<gebjgd> nerver: 小掌机
<gebjgd> nerver: x86的
<gebjgd> nerver: 可以自己搞系统
<nerver> <gebjgd>啥意思？
<gebjgd> nerver: 内置是xp
<gebjgd> nerver: 你可以装linux
<gebjgd> nerver: 和你的pc一样
<nerver> 在pc不能自己搞系统吗？
<nerver> 有啥优势？
<touparx> 所谓的准系统？
<gebjgd> nerver: 小
<gebjgd> nerver: 上厕所和你们蛋逼不再是压力
<nerver> <gebjgd>额，的确是个优势
<gebjgd> nerver: 上厕所看pps不用搬凳子了
<gebjgd> nerver: 上厕所看a片不必单手托本了
<gebjgd> nerver: 上厕所。。。。
<nerver> <gebjgd>没事还可以装13,hoho，算不算
<gebjgd> nerver: 装不了
<gebjgd> nerver: 13太大了
<nerver> 《gebjgd>晕
<nerver> <gebjgd>现在手机好像也搭载linux的
<gebjgd> nerver: 这个便宜阿
<gebjgd> nerver: 我有手机了
<gebjgd> nerver: 250元的索爱k200i
<gebjgd> nerver: 还带红外呢，没蓝牙
<nerver> <gebjgd>相对手机有啥优势
<gebjgd> nerver: 我说了，我买的是掌机
<gebjgd> nerver: 不是手机
<nerver> <gebjgd>不懂，区别很大？
<gebjgd> nerver: 。。。。
<gebjgd> nerver: 手机要待机长。手机要重量能砸人。丢了不心疼。
<gebjgd> nerver: 那是一件防身武器阿
<nerver> <gebjgd>啥配置？
<gebjgd> nerver: ???
<gebjgd> nerver: 250元的手机，你说什么配置
<nerver> <gebjgd>我说的是掌机
<gebjgd> nerver: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=3745054655#
<jingwen> 哪款手机linux平台,同时支持ssh wifi
<nerver> <gebjgd>还能打电话，不会学名就叫掌机吧？
<gebjgd> jingwen: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=3745054655#
<jingwen> gebjgd:: 谢谢、
<nerver> 全触控操作掌上笔记本-——学名
<hhhmmmmao> 有没有用fedora的,fedora那个对USB支持太烂了..想回ubuntu都回不了了...
<hhhmmmmao> 55551323
<nerver> <gebjgd> 硬盘太小，你上厕所看xx，还得带个移动硬盘
<gebjgd> nerver: pps
<gebjgd> nerver: 笨
<gebjgd> nerver: 从来不下载
<nerver> <gebjgd>那你流量费。。。。。
<gebjgd> nerver: 家里的wlan
<gebjgd> nerver: 笨
<touparx> hhhmmmmao: 为啥回不了ubuntu
<nerver> gebjgd>无线的？
<touparx> hhhmmmmao: 只有想不想，没有做不到
<gebjgd> nerver: 是阿
<nerver> <gebjgd>想的真周到
<lazysnake> :-D
<gebjgd> nerver: 有什么周到的？
<hhhmmmmao> touparx: 现在我的电脑只有fedora啊,我想回ubuntu
<nerver> <gebjgd>上厕所
<hhhmmmmao> 硬盘安装也失败了...
<gebjgd> nerver: 恩
<gebjgd> nerver: 还有躺在床上的时候
<gebjgd> nerver: 坐车的时候
<gebjgd> nerver: 吃饭的时候
<wzlxx> emacs的GUI做的就是让人满意～嘎嘎～
<nerver> <gebjgd>我想买个小屏的笔记本，但也不是这种
<touparx> ipad
<nerver> <gebjgd>不过这机器挺好的，价钱蛮公道
<gebjgd> touparx: 渣
<touparx> wzlxx: 也用emacs啊
<touparx> gebjgd: 你用emacs不？
<gebjgd> touparx: 不用
<hhhmmmmao> http://code.bulix.org/89mbzv-78886 unetbootin也不能启动.
<wzlxx> touparx: 第一天～
<wzlxx> touparx: 嘎嘎～
<touparx> wzlxx: emacs的gui貌似非常不咋的
<wzlxx> 就是这个ctrl键了老是替换不好～
<nerver> <hhhmmmmao>你可以多试试几个unetbootin版本
<wzlxx> touparx: 去感觉比gvim舒服～
<wzlxx> touparx: 用vim的时候都是不用gui的～
 * touparx 不用带G的，gvim，emacs（gtk）
<touparx> wzlxx: term非常好
<wzlxx> touparx: 也是～
<wzlxx> 下了～
<wzlxx> 晚安～
 * wzlxx 睡着了～
<touparx> wzlxx: 晚安~
<nerver> 晚安
<edison0354> 据说某俄国特工九死一生偷到了NASA太空火箭发射程序源代码的最后一页，代码是：｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝｝
<sikao_lfs> 哈哈。。。。。。虽然是笑话，但是搞不好是这样。
<NoIE> 大家都用Python吧。
<touparx> 。。。
<ofan> - -
<kylewu> NoIE: 我支持Python
<NWMonster> 这个笑话很冷。。。
<ofan> 有没有遇到过分区重叠情况的？
<bespecial> grub
<ofan> grub杀
<ofan> 啥
<bespecial> grub2能够自动检测win7系统吗
<ofan> - -
<bespecial> 我现在电脑上有xp和ubuntu
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 上次给你和肠男的那些字体没有好的
<bespecial> 还想装win7
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 基本都不全
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.wazu.jp/gallery/Fonts_ChineseTraditional.html
<bespecial> ubuntu是经过grub4dos安装的
<wowoto> can anyone give me a config file of fcitx
<wowoto> fcitx4用的字库是什么的
<wowoto> 配制老师提示错误呀
<wowoto> 配制老是提示错误
<wowoto> 在终端里
<zuoshouG> ppa安装可能更方便，有配置gnome
<haoqinjin_> 关于myeclipse8.6的安装 有人了解不？
<haoqinjin_> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=88&t=306863
<haoqinjin_> 这个
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 下载了个MyEclipse 8.6 for Spring 不会装啊 谁指点下
<haoqinjin_> 。。
<haoqinjin_> 没解决呢
<hhhmmmmao> ..myeclipse这么快就到8.6了..
<haoqinjin_> 额 虽然BS 但是 很多地方都用的是这玩意 没办法
<gebjgd> haoqinjin_: 不免费吧
<haoqinjin_> 对啊 这个收费
<gebjgd> haoqinjin_: 那你用它干吗
<gebjgd> haoqinjin_: eclipse不就行了
<gebjgd> haoqinjin_: 源里有
<haoqinjin_> 书上啥的都是它 我也没办法。。
<areslp> 自己编译了alsa声卡驱动以后，每次用apt升级内核，都需要重新编译驱动吗？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 想什么呢?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 想你的
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 想你呢
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 第一次说想我.
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你应该想你老婆.
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 别想我.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 那怎么行，就指着你给我优惠呢
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 冻死你.
<knownbad> 奶奶的，thinkpad的bios lockdown还真麻烦。
<alvin_rxg> http://img.funtasticus.com/2008/nov/120210daily/daily_4.jpg
<knownbad> http://pic.epicfail.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/photo-fail-cant-see-black-kid.jpg
<knownbad> 隐形人
<lazysnake> <a class="back-to-top" href="#" title="back-to-top" >Top ↑</a>
<lazysnake> alvin_rxg: 啥子哦？
<alvin_rxg> lazysnake: 啥子啥子？
<lazysnake> alvin_rxg: http://img.funtasticus.com/2008/nov/120210daily/daily_4.jpg 是啥子。能吃的？
<alvin_rxg> 不知道是啥，或许是冰淇淋，或许是奶酪，或许是奶油
<knownbad> 可能是日本的和果子。
<anjeev> 有人在不？
<^k^> anjeev, ....  00:52 
<anjeev> 。。
<anjeev> 没人在？
<tgpraveen> hello I need help please someone who knows cantonese translate:- in 3rd tab in this image http://www.androidpolice.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/image12.png
<tgpraveen> Android Gingerbread UI
<alvin_rxg> tgpraveen: 1. related info; 2. comments; 3. related .. contents?
<tgpraveen> the 3rd one is the new tab in gingerbread I guess
<tgpraveen> so that one only I need to know
<alvin_rxg> tgpraveen: the last tag in that circle?
<tgpraveen> alvin_rxg: yes
<tgpraveen> the one you said related.. contents
<tgpraveen> can you be more clear
<alvin_rxg> tgpraveen: first tab: instruction(related info, if as it shows);  second tab: comments; third tab: related info/contents(which is like to say some others info alike or has something to do with the one u see)
<tgpraveen> alvin_rxg: ok. thanks a lot.
<alvin_rxg> :)
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 考虑了下
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是archos更好些
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那个benq s3待机时间太短了
<knownbad> http://www.amazon.com/Archos-500-Internet-Tablet-Android/dp/B002NEGTOC/ref=sr_1_2?t=slickdeals&tag=slickdeals&ie=UTF8&qid=1291310081&sr=8-2
<gebjgd> knownbad: 500gb你干吗用？
<knownbad> japanese av.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你单身有用。我没用
<knownbad> 床戏教程。
<anjeev> 。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不用
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有个8g足够了
<anjeev> 这么晚了 还有人。。
<knownbad> 银幕小了点，要不买个我吗。
<gebjgd> knownbad: ???
<archl> gebjgd: 你在哪里啊，还不睡？
<knownbad> 算了还是买androidpad.
<archl> androidpad是什么东东
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什么东西？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 链接
<gebjgd> archl: 你猜
<knownbad> 网上一堆。
<archl> gebjgd: 你在美丽键
<knownbad> 国内山寨版最多。
<gebjgd> archl: 不对
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你看上什么了？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我觉得archos 5 internet不错
<knownbad> 我都想买但得能upgrade firmware才行。
<archl> 国内？
<gebjgd> knownbad: archos 5 internet能自己上linux
<knownbad> 5“小了点，老人家看了吃力。
<knownbad> 价位也高了些。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 8g的ssd版才1500元
<knownbad> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Delectronics&field-keywords=android+tablet&x=0&y=0
<knownbad> 我见过7”卖$120左右的。
<knownbad> 但没firmware更新。
<archl> gebjgd:
<gebjgd> knownbad: 7寸是播放器
<gebjgd> knownbad: 只有5寸的那个是开放的
<knownbad> 知道，stupid win7.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 耶斯
<gebjgd> knownbad: 斗地主继续输光
<knownbad> 卖屁股？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 卖什么屁股？
<knownbad> 你不是输光？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: cpu风扇玩命的转
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: eggdbus升级
<gebjgd> knownbad: http://www.archos.com/support/support_tech/updates.html?country=us&lang=en
<gebjgd> knownbad: Last update - 13 Sep. 2010
<gebjgd> knownbad: 升级挺频繁的
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 什么事
<^k^>  05:11
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 最近又发现什么好的轻量级别的小玩意？
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 呃？我也不知道哦。
<lazysnake> gebjgd: deadbeef我找到语言包了。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 类似wbar tint2这类的
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 早就不用deadbeef了
<gebjgd> lazysnake: exaile
<lazysnake> :-D没
<lazysnake> xpdf-chinese-simplified:-(
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 中文字体不全。
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 帮看下 http://goo.gl/yTEC6 如果能看的话截图目录。谢啦。我这里有些看不到。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: Stheiti
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 我用的老本子。
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 字体问题？
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 能看？
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 我就是不知道用哪个字体
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 我也不全
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 哦。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: evince显示Helvetica
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 未嵌入
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 可以？
<lazysnake> 好吧。我试试看。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 这是谁做的pdf。连字体都那么诡异
<lazysnake> :-D
<lazysnake> 00
<^k^>  05:26
<lazysnake> 00
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 最近在折腾wp
<gebjgd> lazysnake: wp是什么？
<lazysnake> gebjgd: wordpress
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 干吗用的？
<lazysnake> 又一个简单的轻量级图片查看器──Viewnior
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 博客程序。
<lazysnake> gebjgd: php写的。
<runrunrocky> polkitd进程是做什么的？竟然吃掉我2gb内存
<lazysnake> :-/
<gebjgd> runrunrocky: http://hal.freedesktop.org/docs/polkit/polkitd.8.html
<runrunrocky> gebjgd: 有没有发现长期保持开机那个进程就非常吃资源？
<gebjgd> runrunrocky: 没有
<runrunrocky> 知道怎么解决了，删除~/pulse-cookie
<runrunrocky> gebjgd: 那个进程是和安全相关是吗？
<gebjgd> runrunrocky: 链接说的很清楚了
<runrunrocky> gebjgd: 主要是我连d-bus是什么都不懂
<^k^>  05:49
<lazysnake> 00
<lazysnake> gebjgd: foonix
<lazysnake> gebjgd: http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/E2uf_lH2SVY/
<gebjgd> lazysnake: foobnix
<lazysnake> ktr
<lazysnake> 哦
<xinchi> 大家好 小弟有个编程问题 请问如何实现二进制数据替换阿？
<gebjgd> lazysnake: foobnix自带歌词
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 和类似last.fm的功能。太强大的
<lazysnake> gebjgd: http://tv.sohu.com/20090423/n263582188.shtml
<lazysnake> xinchi: 不懂。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: http://cn.last.fm/music/Era/+images/3424395
<lazysnake> gebjgd:  。。可能你们 在国外就用那个吧。在国内的网速慢。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 我说的是图片
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 很久不听lastfm了
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 和人间××有得一比
<gebjgd> lazysnake: Irene Bustamante
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 就是这个女的
<lazysnake> :-D
<orangesea> OMG.irc使用的是ipv6网络么？
 * ultimatebuster is away: Wired in for programming, school work, or work.
#ubuntu-cn 2010-12-03
 * ultimatebuster is back (gone 01:00:11)
<Freebuilder> 在床上翻滚了一夜，丝毫没有睡着
<Freebuilder> 刚吃了早餐，总算舒服点了
<orangesea> Statistical Analysis System(SAS) for linux 的下载地址那位知道阿～
<cfy> hi all
<^k^> cfy, 好  09:08 
<cfy> ^k^: 合体没?
<wzlxx> 早上好～
<cfy> wzlxx: hi
<wzlxx> cfy: 挺早的嘛～
<wzlxx> cfy: emacs里可以运行其他软件不～
<cfy> wzlxx: 可以阿
<wzlxx> cfy: 就是在emacs里运行某个快捷键就可以打开其他程序～
<wzlxx> cfy: 如何～
<wzlxx> cfy: how？
<cfy> wzlxx: 我想想
<wzlxx> cfy: 用了EMACS发现以前我的oB的快捷键设的都不好～
<cfy> wzlxx: (shell-command "xlock")
<wzlxx> cfy: ==
<cfy> wzlxx: 然后你绑定就好了.
<cfy> wzlxx: M-S-1也可以.
<cfy> wzlxx: M-!
<cfy> iOpera: ee
<cfy> iOpera: cherokee也是亲py的....
<iOpera> 没事折腾。你看别人都不折腾了。你又搞那ctrl到死的东西。真是闲。
<cfy> @@
<iOpera> 不喜欢cherokee，你就unite
<cfy> iOpera: 有没有perl的?
<iOpera> perl不适合作那些配置界面。嘛复杂。
<cfy> 哦.算了.
<iOpera> 有几个pl的，试过，及其简陋
<cfy> iOpera: 你fvwm退出的时侯怎么kill的?
<cfy> iOpera: 就是把别的程序干掉.
<iOpera> 退出干嘛。直接关机
<iOpera> logout?
<iOpera> 那pkill X
<cfy> iOpera: 嗯.差不多这样.
<cfy> iOpera: 会杀死子进程?
<iOpera> X都死掉了嘛。还有啥。就进gdm了
<cfy> iOpera: 不过有的时侯,某些进程被挂在1名下了.这样没用阿
<iOpera> 用最难触发的ctrl
<iOpera> c-a-x
<iOpera> lol
<iOpera> 1名？
<cfy> iOpera: pid 1
<cfy> C-a x?
<cfy> 不难阿.而且C-a是到行首,怎么再x?
<iOpera> init下。怎么可能
<iOpera> c-a-x
<cfy> 有可能阿
<iOpera> C-的一边去
<cfy> iOpera: 哦,你那是没交换ctrl和caps_lock
<iOpera> ctrl-alt-x
<iOpera> 所以，最难用的就是ctrl嘛。不会误触发
<cfy> 交换的表示无太大压力.
<iOpera> 迟早ctrl死。
<iOpera> 预见
<iOpera> :D
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> 不是吧...unix传统阿.怎么可以丢
<cfy> 我已经干掉caps_lk
<iOpera> 键盘的传统，不更早？
<cfy> 嗯?
<iOpera> ctrl那位置的设计，本来就不是给你常用的地方嘛
<cfy>  (sort '(4 3 5 2 3 1 3) #'>)
<cfy> iOpera: 交换阿.caps_lock=ctl
<cfy> iOpera: 交换阿.caps_lock=ctrl
<wzlxx`> iOpera: Ctrl死和esc
<iOpera> 浪费lisp
<wzlxx`> 死是一样的～
<pocoyo> iOpera: 死得其所
<iOpera> esc很少用
<cfy> iOpera: 用esc,还得挑键盘.
<cfy> iOpera: 怎么会?
<cfy> iOpera: 转向emacs了?
<wzlxx> iOpera: 如果不用那你用得用ctrl了～
<iOpera> leader才常用
<cfy> leader?
<iOpera> \x
<cfy> iOpera: vim不用esc?
<iOpera> 需要转esc? 笑话吧
<wzlxx> cfy: vim 也可以了不用esc...
<iOpera> 很少用啊
<wzlxx> C-p
<cfy> iOpera: wzlxx 那两个模式之间怎么转换?
<iOpera> 热键都带切换了。
<wzlxx> cfy: C-p啊～
<cfy> C-p?
<iOpera> 别ctrl了。
<iOpera> 我们不喜欢ctrl
<cfy> 换键了?
<iOpera> 我喜欢leader
<cfy> iOpera: 那你喜欢啥?
<cfy> leader是啥?
<iOpera> 自己man
<cfy> man 那个?
<cfy> man 哪个?
<wzlxx> iOpera: 同问，leader是啥？
<iOpera> vim
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 领导?
<cfy> man vim里没leader
<iOpera> \x啊
<iOpera> \就是leader啊
<pocoyo> oops
<iOpera> \q \x \m
<cfy> 不懂?
<cfy> 直接输入\q,vim没效果阿
<wzlxx> 我的\在老上面呢～
<iOpera> nnnd vim都没用熟悉，就去折腾emacs。你怎么比较2个软件呢
<wzlxx> 哈哈～
<cfy> iOpera: vim不用太熟悉.emacs不能用的情况不多
<cfy> iOpera: 只要i,esc,几个基本的差不多啦.
<iOpera> 反人类的ctrl。不喜欢嘛
<cfy> @_@.
<wzlxx> 嘎嘎，不比较～
<iOpera> 你没用过以前的wps吧
<wzlxx> 都用～
<cfy> iOpera: wps?没用过.
<iOpera> dos版的
<cfy> dos.....
<iOpera> 都是ctrl。
<iOpera> lol
<cfy> 我没用过dos....
<iOpera> 打字社的小姐们，都手指需要按摩
<iOpera> 热键表，整天放桌上
<cfy> 上课去.
<iOpera> 天天看
<iOpera> lol 跑了
 * wzlxx 也跑了…
 * pocoyo 跑
<iOpera> 嗯。都跑了。正好，打倒emacs先。 lol
<wzlxx> 楼上疯了～
<wzlxx> 转换ctrl键就是不好使，一会自己不不知道怎么的就又变回来了…
 * wzlxx 郁闷～
<wzlxx> 谁用过sawfish这个窗口管理器？
<if_else> 各位，兄台，今天 xterm 开机突然汉字变为方框，昨天还好好的，请问何解，谢谢
<if_else> 字符集/字体权限正常的！
<wzlxx> if_else: xrdb .Xresources
<wzlxx> 注销～
<tenzu> lxrdb -load ~/.Xresources
<tenzu> 多了个l。。。
<tenzu> xrdb -load ~/.Xresources
<pocoyo> tenzu: 技术帖
<iOpera> tenzu: 你哪里来的古董写法
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我也是翻了blog才想起来的
<tenzu> iOpera: 跟你学的
 * pocoyo 哈哈哈
<iOpera> 胡说吧。我决不会使用冗余的参数的。
<if_else> wsk170: 兄台，我修改了 .Xresources ，也用 xrdb 重新加载过，还是不行！
<tenzu> iOpera: 那你说该咋写？
<wsk170> if_else: 兄台，我可啥也没说啊！
<tenzu> if_else: 不排除xterm升级，原先的配置变得有冲突
<iOpera> if_else: 贴下 .Xresource 或者 .Xdefaults 重开 xterm
<iOpera> tenzu: 没-load
<tenzu> iOpera: 好吧，我听你的
<if_else> iOpera: 兄台，-load 添加也是一样，英文字体正常，中文不行阿
<iOpera> ● g face .Xdefaults
<iOpera> 22:xterm*faceName:DejaVu Sans Mono-9:charwidth=9
<iOpera> 24:XTerm*faceNameDoublesize:Vera Sans YuanTi Mono-9
<iOpera> if_else: 。你外国人。。。谁说-load的，你找谁扯嘛。
<missing> ee咋这么喜欢园体啊
<if_else> 200 XTerm*faceName                          : Envy Code R:pixelsize=12
<if_else> 201 XTerm*faceNameDoublesize                : WenQuanYi Micro Hei Mono:pixelsize=12
<if_else> 202
<if_else> 203 !XTerm*faceName                          : Envy Code R-8
<if_else> 204 !XTerm*faceNameDoublesize                : WenQuanYi Micro Hei Mono-9
<firebat_> 早
<missing> if_else: 你改成你系统有的中文字体就好了...主意名字别打错
<iOpera> missing: http://imagebin.org/125958
<if_else> 我的 .Xresources 我测试了，上面两种不同的设置，都不行
<iOpera> WenQuanYi Micro Hei Mono... 有Mono?
<missing> iOpera: 你自己喜欢了..我觉得不好看...特别是英文字体
<iOpera> 额。有Mono。你 fc-list :lang=zh-cn|grep Wenq
<iOpera> 看下结果
<missing> 去掉mono-9
<iOpera> missing: amerik 字体啊。
<missing> 字体大小不是在那里写的
<iOpera> missing: 别人那是注释
<if_else> fc-list 里面好像没有ttf 字体名称，这样阿！我 fc-cache 过了，还是没有？谢谢各位了
<iOpera> 他写的是pixelsize
<missing> iOpera: 哦,看错了
<iOpera> if_else: 我上面给的，你执行下没
<iOpera> fc-list :lang=zh-cn|grep Wenq
<iOpera> 如果没字体，那还说啥
<if_else> WenQuanYi Zen Hei,文泉驛正黑,文泉驿正黑:style=Regular
<if_else> WenQuanYi Zen Hei Mono,文泉驛等寬正黑,文泉驿等宽正黑:style=Regular
<if_else> WenQuanYi Zen Hei Sharp,文泉驛點陣正黑,文泉驿点阵正黑:style=Regular
<missing> 名字不对也一样啊
<iOpera> Zen Hei啊
<iOpera> Micro Hei啊
<missing> 微米黑好看一点啦
<iOpera> 2个字体嘛
<if_else> iOpera: 兄台，没有我手动添加到 /user/share/fonts/myfonts/下面的雅黑和微米黑
<iOpera> if_else: 你没微米黑嘛
<missing> 你装就是啦,源里面有微米黑的
<iOpera> 一切以fc-list的结果而定，管你安装到哪里了。
<if_else> 我放在 /user/share/fonts/myfonts 目录下面了，昨天使用还正常的，估计系统不能读取该目录
<if_else> 谢谢
<iOpera> 自己多看看吧。只到fc-list里面出现了
<iOpera> sudo fc-cache -fv 再来一次
<if_else> iOpera: 兄台，搞定，原来要 sudo 的，谢谢了！
<iOpera> 。
<if_else> 各位，哪个命令可以列出 samba 中使用 smbpasswd -a 添加的用户谢谢
<iOpera> 你以后安装字体，放到.fonts下面吧。 fc-cache -fv .fonts就是。不要sudo了
<iOpera> smb的，早忘记了。没需要设置什么的。
<iOpera> wiki应该有说明
<wzlxx> 在emacs里听歌也还不错啊～哈哈～
<RWEN> 显卡什么牌子比较好
<missing> RWEN: nvidia
<RWEN> missing，品牌 我想配置台电脑在fedora下玩魔兽世界
<lainme> spawn child process怎么翻译好？引发子进程？
<missing> RWEN: 艾尔莎
<tenzu> lainme: 我觉得引发可以
<lainme> tenzu: thanks
<tenzu> lainme: 似乎生成也可以。。。我不确定了
<Kandu> lainme: 我覺得用“產生”更適合
<iOpera> http://imagebin.org/125973 tenzu
<tenzu> iOpera: 如果这是小ee做的，我得给他一朵小红花
<missing> iOpera: 给我发原图
<wzlxx> 终于找到一个可以有歌词的播放器～
<lainme> tenzu: Kandu 前面还有"spawn_sync"作为语境，意思是在前台执行一个命令。spawn_aync是在后台执行
<jervis> chmsee如何保存设置啊？每次打开都要设置一遍字体
<tenzu> lainme: 能看看原文那句么？
<missing> 看看上下文才好啊
<tenzu> missing: 赶进去审帖子
<missing> tenzu: 你干吗不去?
<iOpera> wzlxx: http://imagebin.org/125974
<lainme> 是个软件的，没有很多的上下文可以参考
<tenzu> missing: 我懒得开firefox
<missing> tenzu: 你不开浏览器?
<tenzu> missing: 早上开了一会儿
<missing> tenzu: 干吗呢现在?
<missing> iOpera: ee喜欢谭咏麟的歌?经常见哦
<tenzu> missing: 倒腾爱疯
<iOpera> 没好听的新歌
<jervis> 就听过 神的传说
<missing> tenzu: 哦,上点pp欣赏一下咧,俺们土包没见过呢
<iOpera> http://imagebin.org/125978 missing
<missing> iOpera: 呵呵,我就一般般,不是太喜欢他,喜欢哥哥多一点,没办法,哈哈
<iOpera> 你喜欢的，，是可以，只是他太妖了。后面的演唱会，都不想看。
<missing> iOpera: 跟你不是一个taste的...
<iOpera> missing: 你有goat倾向没
<missing> iOpera: 对,他后期的我基本不听,其实我也很少听他的歌,我都是找些网络烂歌来骚扰耳朵就算了
<tenzu> trash metal是王道
<missing> iOpera: 应该没有
<iOpera> 那就好
<centerpoint> whois iOpera
<missing> 有谁用firefox那个同步的功能的,是不是墙了,最近老师同步失败啊
 * centerpoint 冒犯ee....
<iOpera> Vegaboy的听不。 missing
<missing> 没听说过
<iOpera> 那Kiss玩偶唱的经典歌曲，就是vegaboy的Kiss (When the sun dont shine)
<centerpoint> if_else: hello
<missing> iOpera: 估计听过,不知道歌名,哈哈
<iOpera> 这堆呢 http://imagebin.org/125980
<missing> iOpera: 温拿的还可以啦,不过歌就好俗,温拿我喜欢钟镇祷多一点
<missing> 谭咏麟的rp绝对不行的
<iOpera> 小B
<iOpera> 谭的“你是我的女人”听过没
<missing> 小b最多就是风流而已,没听过
<iOpera> 其实温拿就是一般流氓青年。
<missing> 是啊,不过都有点才艺啦
<NoIE> http://detail.zol.com.cn/230/229559/param.shtml
<NoIE> 百度MP3，支持 OGG、APE、FLAC格式，4G容量，￥135。大家觉得怎么样？
<missing> 正好又是那个年代
<NoIE> 不好意思，今天我的网络除了点问题，不能登录QQ了。所以，我只能和IRC中的各位聊这个话题了。虽然我知道各位都很忙。
<missing> 不客气
<iOpera> 时代好。的确
<tenzu> NoIE: 百度牌mp3？
<NoIE> tenzu: 恩。
<tenzu> NoIE: 我觉得不靠谱
<wzlxx> NoIE: 贵了～
<iOpera> 135就是贴牌货
<iOpera> 有牌子，就卖贵一倍
<NoIE> tenzu: wzlxx: 哦。
<missing> iOpera: 就像那个时候经济腾飞,谁都发财一样啦,何况人家也有点料的嘛
<centerpoint> roylez: 主席好，有什么指示的没？
<iOpera> missing: 而且当时流行靠女人上位。都赶上了。
<missing> iOpera: 呵呵...这个我倒是不知道他们靠了那个女人?
<iOpera> 谭咏麟的那自传电影没看吧。描述很清楚的。 missing
<missing> iOpera: 不是吧...没看..说嘛
<missing> 谁啊
<larry1> 梅艳芳?
<missing> 梅艳芳还小过他们啊
<iOpera> 还不错。融合你全部代表歌曲。
<larry1> 我只知道梅艳芳算是大姐大了
<missing> iOpera: 说啊,不说下次kick你
<iOpera> 外加一个女老板。 lol
<missing> larry1: 靠梅艳芳的是许志安 只流的了
<larry1> missing: 这样啊,不太了解啊,
<iOpera> 谭咏麟的那伴舞美女，不是又出来了嘛。 missing
<iOpera> 好多年的情人
<iOpera> 亚运一起唱歌的
<missing> 说名字
<missing> 没看亚运
<iOpera> 英文名，鬼记得
<missing> 珍妮?
<iOpera> 不是这名
<iOpera> sailuola?
<iOpera> 鬼知道
<missing> 你去死
<missing> 调戏我是
<iOpera> nnnd 你个白痴。嘛都不知道
<missing> 我还以为是潘源良之类的呢
<missing> 有权势的老女人香港没几个的啊
<iOpera> 你是港督啊。你都知道了。
<missing> iOpera: 谭咏麟50好几了,难道要靠比他小的女人?
<missing> iOpera: ee你是靠了谁菜这么厉害的?lol
<iOpera> http://www.cnr.cn/2010zhuanti/gzyyh/zjxc/201011/t20101127_507390377.html 看那黑衣服的
<iOpera> http://imagebin.org/125982 这个
<iOpera> 猪。这是情人
<GUN^ROSE> 啊哈，你们在聊什么呢？捉奸？
<missing> 这个是谭咏麟的情人?
<zkwlx> 我围观半天了lol
<iOpera> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=307731 闹大了。去围观
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 语音聊天问题
<wzlxx> ^k^: helelo
<wzlxx> ^k^: hello
<^k^> wzlxx, 好  11:21 
<wzlxx> ^k^: 呵呵
<yumao> hi
<^k^> yumao, 好  11:26 
<Decade> Hello! Every one!
<tenzu> ^k^: hi
<^k^> tenzu, 好  11:29 
<tenzu> kk真迟钝
<zer4tul> @_@
<zer4tul> 上面的话题太意识流，了完全无法理解
<pys8302> 刚才看到一个网友说连卡塔尔都能做世界杯了，他以为中国为什么不能申办？哈哈
<pys8302> 大家看法怎样
<AleiPhoenix> 世界杯？
<pys8302> 是啊
<pys8302> 也许我们能像日韩世界杯一样，用钱进前几，哈哈
<pys8302> 中国举办大赛大型展览投入了太多的热情，表面一派繁荣的景象，是到踩刹车的时候了，相对于举办世界杯，我以为还不如多办点足球学校，全民健身，不然连非洲一小国都打不赢，我不想看到那年进了世界杯连小组赛一球未进一场未胜，还到处保佑抽到好签，保佑能保平，哈哈
<pys8302> 到处保佑抽到好签，保佑能保平，哈哈
<pys8302> 我现在挺篮球，如果足球能做出点成绩，我就挺，不然到中国举行世界杯，连小组赛不能过，太浪费表情了
<missing> pys8302: 没发烧吧?
<pys8302> missing:我来泼冷水的，水军哈哈
<calebot> pocoyo: 地主国有特权的
<AleiPhoenix> 。。。。。
<AleiPhoenix> 切回去看了一会儿代码，切回来，人被T了……orz
<wzssyqa> AleiPhoenix: 还没狠下心kickban呢
<calebot> wzssyqa: 不戴帽子也可以 kick?
<wzssyqa> calebot: 戴上，然后接着摘了
<missing> mode/#ubuntu-cn (+o wzssyqa) by ChanServ
<wzssyqa> missing: 不是，是 /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-cn xxxxx
<missing> wzssyqa: 我是给 calebot 看你+o的记录而已ooops
<AleiPhoenix> 嗯……对IRC的东西不太熟，以前没用过
<wzssyqa> missing: 哦，thx
<missing> wzssyqa: 当然你告诉我密码我会很开心,那样我就可以帮ee挠他pp的痒了,哈哈
<wzssyqa> missing: 密码肯定不能告诉你啊，哈哈
<wzssyqa> missing: 我连银行卡都是这一个密码
<jiero> 更有价值了。
<calebot> wzssyqa: 珍爱生命，快换密码
<wzssyqa> calebot: 记密码更加费劲啊
<missing> wzssyqa: 好吧,饶ee一次,哈哈,鬼知道你银行卡啊,话说这样不好哦,我网上密码和生活用的密码完全是两种风格
<AleiPhoenix> 嗯……同意，最少应该要有2个密码
<wzssyqa> missing: 如果你想挠他，就管我要op
<wzssyqa> missing: 那样我也能围观
<missing> wzssyqa: 嗯好主意,ee,你的末日到了啦,哈哈哈
<missing> iOpera: 颤抖吧,ee
<missing> lol
<missing> 死ee吃饭呢
<calebot> 网上密码只用数字是坏习惯啊
<wzssyqa> missing: 搞吧
<missing> wzssyqa: 你还来真的啊,我怕ee生气哦,哈哈
<missing> 哈哈
<wzssyqa> 围观
<zkwlx> 我靠
<calebot> 围观
<missing> 大丈夫能挠ee,死而无憾
<missing> 哈哈
<calebot> 得罪了神，有你好受的
<missing> 我知道...
<missing> 又不是没试过....
<AleiPhoenix> 。。。
<zkwlx> 南无阿弥陀佛
<wzssyqa> 哈哈，神换了ip回来了
<missing> iOpera: ee,舒服不?
<iOpera> missing: 想死啊
<missing> 没办法,面子问题...
<iOpera> 个死家伙。
<missing> 我也不想的
<missing> iOpera: 封我论坛的号三个月吧,我求你了
<iOpera> 额。 wzssyqa 你和 missing 有一腿？
<iOpera> missing: 你那号，又不著名。没意思
<missing> iOpera: 以前没有现在有了
<AleiPhoenix> 呃……开始了吗
<missing> iOpera: 啊,好不给你寄歌10斤八斤的古龙水?
<iOpera> 你个妖人。居然使用这个。
<iOpera> 谁还用这个东西的。
<missing> iOpera: 要不我买了你拿不g4?
<missing> 要不我买个几k的那个lj12?
<iOpera> 一边去。我休息了
<missing> iOpera: 给个赔偿方案吗,ee,我是负责任的男人
<iOpera> 做香料的，会有男人？
<iOpera> lol
 * missing 伤心,ee不搭理我了
<missing> iOpera: 难说哦
<iOpera> 人妖还有可能
<iOpera> 额。那bora不来了。要不把你贩卖到泰国去
<missing> 也好啊,我家的壮话和泰语慢接近的
<missing> 语言障碍比较小
<jiero> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SZgyP-0C0Q&feature=player_embedded 呃重新看下Nexuiz的移动法。
<laofeikoo> k
<laofeikoo> >:-)
<laofeikoo> you
<laofeikoo> dd
<xiaohuhu> ubuntu中怎么打特殊符号？
<clean> 怎么才能重置我的irc昵称的密码 谢谢
<clean> xiaohuhu: character map
<xiaohuhu> 什么东西？？
<clean> xiaohuhu: Applications --> Accessaries --> Character Map
<clean> 有人知道 怎么才能重置我的irc昵称的密码 谢谢
<AleiPhoenix> 没办法吧，除非找管理员
<xiaohuhu> 应该可以在修改帐号那修改的啊...
<clean> xiaohuhu: 在哪里
<xiaohuhu> 你用什么登录irc的？
<archl> empathy 有。
<clean> 我知道怎么解决了，pidgin, /msg nickserv help setpass
<hhhmmmmao> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/sports/2010-12/03/content_11645508.htm
<clean> 我用的是pidgin
<xiaohuhu> 你不是知道怎么解决了吗？
<xiaohuhu> 我还是不知道怎么打出特殊符号...
<lainme> xiaohuhu: 不是有个字符映射表么，或者看输入法带不带相关功能，或者从别处复制粘贴
<hhhmmmmao> 𪜵
<hhhmmmmao> 𠉣
<hhhmmmmao> 嘿嘿
<messi> xiaohuhu: 字符映射表，慢慢找。
<xiaohuhu> 。。
<hhhmmmmao> 输入法自带的就有哇
<xiaohuhu> 𠉣...
<xiaohuhu> 都是这种.
<hhhmmmmao> §◆▲
<hhhmmmmao> →←
<messi> xiaohuhu: 中文的话，用五笔
<hhhmmmmao> 太多了.
<xiaohuhu> 是啊，怎么弄的？
<hhhmmmmao> 我用小小输入法,自带就有
<lainme> xiaohuhu: ibus有个input pad，专门输入特殊符号的。fcitx有软键盘
<clean> xiaohuhu: 我在等待管理员给我发email
<xiaohuhu> Ѐ
<wzlxx> emacs最小化的时候会休眠吗？
<wzlxx> xiangfu: emacs最小化的时候是休眠？
<wzlxx> xiangfu: 最小化一段时间的话…
<wzlxx> query xiangfu
<calebot> wzlxx`: process 休眠是啥意思？
<Decade> calebot: 是不是指这个程序在后台工作，没有被激活到前台？
<uPad> gThumb 现在没有办法 crop / resize 图片了，我就最常用这2个功能，有没有其他轻量级替代品没？ gimp 好像太强了，不熟悉。
<archl> fotoxx shutter
<uPad> 其实最初让我喜欢上 linux 的就是这个 gThumb, 怎么越来越弱阿？ 原来在XP 下特别佩服ifranView 那个。
<uPad> 经过 gThumb 发现其实软件几乎都是 linux 的强大。
<Decade> uPad: 咯，我喜欢linux是因为它可以裸奔。
 * calebot 还没发现比 ifranview 好的 linux image viewer
<Decade> uPad: 用它可以告别一大堆的所谓杀软和安防。
<uPad>  Decade  恩
<sikao_lfs> 我喜欢上linux是因为无毒访问黄色网站，还有很多稀奇古怪的工具。
<uPad> calebot: ifranView 曾经让我很感动，写这个东西的人一定是天上来的。
<lood> ifranview 有LINUX版？
<sikao_lfs> 包括扫描之类的nmap
<calebot> lood: 没
<uPad> 我就 crop / resize 怎么 linux 这个也没阿？
<archl> infanview 有什么好的。。。装了3小时
<archl> 就删了。。。
<uPad> sikao_lfs: 访问那些网站，精神中毒比电脑中毒厉害哦
<calebot> archl: 所以你没机会发现它的好啊
<lood>  calebot   哦，我还一阵狂喜。。。
<uPad> 看来没有戏。只能  gimp 了
<archl> 我觉得Fastone比它强多了。看不出infan的好处。
<archl> uPad: fotoxx 或 shutter
<calebot> archl: 功能不同
<lood>  infanview 看过G的TIFF之类，优势就出来了
<archl> 哦。
<calebot> win32 最烦的就是一个功能得找一套软件
<archl> windows 是为了卖软件的。
<calebot> Un*x 用脚本就通通解决鸟
<uPad> archl: 能不报告那个 gThumb 把功能不要删除哦，挺好的，怎么没有了。真没有明白作者要干什么哦
<archl> uPad: 我没怎么用过gthumb
<uPad> 我现在大多用 inkscape 来搞  crop / resize 真是背时。
<archl> uPad: 我这里crop工作正常。
<if_else> 各位兄台，我在 crontab 里面设置了 rsync 同步一些文件，使用 ssh 辅助，但是 ssh 私密有密码？请问crontab 执行 rsync 式可否会处问题？谢谢
<archl> inkscape 多块阿。
<archl> 随手话个图形就切了。
<uPad> archl: 但是 inkscape 开机有点慢。还有切好了，不能覆盖原图。只能另存
<archl> uPad: 启动慢是真的～～～它占用硬盘空间是GIMP的4倍
<uPad> 不过自从入了 linux , 发现最天才的软件应该是 inkscape 了 :D
<archl> :-) 我也特别喜欢inkscape
<uPad> archl: 握握手
 * archl 抱抱uPad
 * archl 占便宜
<uPad> 鹤！男人有什么便宜好占？
<archl> uPad: 你是干什么工作的？
<archl> Come On!
<archl> 我来了！ /join
<archl> just testing
<uPad> archl: 不好说阿。:-)
<cch> 我把ubuntu10.10升级到natty，面板没了，怎么办啊
<archl> uPad: 那你为什么用这些啊？
<cch> natty是最新测试版11.04
<cch> 出问题了
<uPad> archl: 哦。我常常 print screen 然后裁剪一下。
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 直接用shutter不就好了
<archl> 或者开着inkscape丢到另一个桌面
<uPad> archl: ye! o 原来 shutter 有这个功能哦。我背时多年了。多年没有用了
<uPad> archl: 谢谢阿
<mengfei> 用scrot也不错……
<wzlxx``> 几乎都是用scrot的～
<archl> uPad: 我几乎没用过shutter，不过ee一直推推推。
<uPad> mengfei: 我就简单将就就可以了
<archl> wzlxx: scrot 和shutter现在已经不是一个级别的了。
<uPad> archl: gThumb 原来也是EE推的。
<archl> uPad: ee推的我基本都没用。。。
<archl> lol
<jervis> 最近手腕痛，会不会鼠标手啊，可我是左手，不拿鼠标
<uPad> archl: 其实我也是这个说法。呵呵。
<uPad> archl: EE 级别太高，我几乎都不明白他在搞什么。
<archl> uPad: 每个人能学得东西都太多了。
<archl> 自己看着办吧。
<uPad> archl: 恩。各随其好。
<archl> uPad: 广厦万千，你的窝有几？
<uPad> archl: 你有天眼阿？我正在盖第五个
<mengfei> 正在看美剧 ”危机边缘“，还有谁看过，呵呵
<archl> uPad: 哦。你强。。。已经有5个了。。。
<uPad> archl: 不是。已经有过4处了
<archl> uPad: 不妨把世界都当作自己的。。。
<uPad> archl: 本来世界就在自己心里面哦，心大着呢。哈哈
<uPad> 下了。下次聊
<archl> gg
 * wzlxx` @_@
<archl> 谁用了sozi
<flh> 大家好，想请教一事：硬盘因为ghost恢复出错，目前光盘，软盘，网络全启动不了电脑，是不是硬盘报废了？
<archl> ...
<archl> 你的电脑报废了吧。。。
<archl> 把硬盘拆了，快。
<flh> archl: 是硬件问题？
<archl> flh: 用排除法判断一下看，先拆了硬盘。
<flh> archl: 对，现试下无盘吧
<ofan> flh: 能不能进pe系统
<ofan> flh: 话说刚搞完一个ghost恢复失败的...
<Kandu> flh: 用 linux 的 livecd 啟動試試。別用微軟的系統嘗試啟動
<Kandu> flh: 這樣的情況我也遇到過，微軟的系統，和很多 DOS 磁盤工具碰到錯誤的 DPT 就報磁盤錯誤，然後拒絕工具，其實只是 DPT 錯誤
<Kandu> flh: s/拒絕工具/拒絕工作
<ofan> 其实就是分区表被破坏了.. 昨天搞出了/dev/sda255..
<redmorning> 安装Perl6::Slurp失败。
<redmorning> make: *** [test_dynamic] 错误 255
<liuhk388> 话说 ubuntu更新 忽然电源被碰掉了 重启就停在logo进度条加载完的地方进不去了>'<
<liuhk388> 求教……
<mengfei> 重装系统吧
<liuhk388> ……唔 真的没什么办法了么？……太悲剧了
<liuhk388> 用livecd可以修复系统么？
<archl> liuhk388: livecd重装的时候不格式化就行。
<archl> ^_^
<liuhk388> 这样啊 很好~知道了 非常感谢哈~>'<
<archl> liuhk388: 别当真。。。我没试过。
<liuhk388> ……
<liuhk388> 汗 好吧……
<decate> archl:我还觉得奇怪呢，我都用了N次了，怎么没发现是修复？
<liuhk388> 唔 还是用ucloner备份比较好
<liuhk388> 最近重装之后就疏于备份了
<liuhk388> 以后还是得注意了  唉~
<calebot> 珍爱生命，常常备份
<RavenChan> 有人用awesome+networkmanager或者wmii+networkmanager这样的么
<mengfei> 我就没备份过，linux中的备份没有ghost方便
<calebot> mengfei: 备资料，不用备系统
<calebot> win32 的系统备份就是傻b
<touparx> mengfei: 直接tar啊，或者rsync，比ghost更方便
<mengfei> 是啊，我资料用双硬盘备份，
<calebot> mengfei: 如果是 raid 只能当成一份
<calebot> 很多人太相信 raid 然后就杯具鸟
<mengfei> 另外用外接硬盘备份了
 * RavenChan 有人用awesome+networkmanager或者wmii+networkmanager这样的么
<calebot> RavenChan: 没啥特别的用法啊
<wzlxx> 自己写的一些lisp语句如何用emacs自带的解释器解释啊？
<RavenChan> calebot, 你是这样的吗？
<wzlxx> emacs打开的时候有一个buffer，上面写着this buffer is for Lisp evaluation.我想知道这个是咋用的？
<xmj> 有人在不？
<pocoyo> xmj: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<xmj> 大家好啊
<pocoyo> xmj: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<xmj>   问个小问题
 * RavenChan 有人用awesome+networkmanager或者wmii+networkmanager这样的么
<ofan> wzlxx: C-x C-e
<xmj>  ubuntu上有哪些工具可能实现无线网卡模拟成无线路由器？
<wzlxx> ofan: C-x C-e 只能解释一句～
<NoIE> 可以将安装有Ubuntu电脑当作路由。
<xmj> 怎么实现嘛？
<wujie> 大家好
<pocoyo> wujie: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<xmj> 好啊
 * NoIE 摇头摇头
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 用的机器人？
<wujie> 什么
<wujie> 教我make，不会
<wujie> 就是tar.gz
<ofan> wzlxx: http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/emacs/Lisp-Eval.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Lisp Eval - GNU Emacs Manual
<ofan> 采购去~
<cfy> zer4tul: 买键盘后,还要买包...不然键盘不好带....
<cfy> zer4tul: 话说,pro2手感怎样?
<redmorning> 怎么分割一列汉字，例如把“如同神一般的杀戮”变成“如”“同”“神”......
<calebot> redmorning: echo '如同神一般的杀戮' | fold -w 3
<redmorning> calebot: THANKS
<Gann> 大家好
<pocoyo> Gann: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Gann> pocoyo: 什么东西
<lubcat> Gann: ..
<Gann> 我在windows下用emacs
<redmorning> 汉字的正则表达式，真是......让人很头疼
<calebot> redmorning: 汉字没正则
<redmorning> calebot: 用编码匹配的，网上搜的
<cfy> redmorning: use utf8
<calebot> redmorning: 用 unicode range?
<redmorning> calebot: 没
<cfy> calebot: 难道一定是3个的?
<calebot> cfy: 3 或 4, 一般是 3
<cfy> calebot: 哦.
<calebot> cfy: 某些 标点/符号 是 2
<iOpera> 3-6个哦
<cfy> redmorning: 每次处理的时侯要转换成内部格式,然后输出再转换,这是perl
<calebot> iOpera: utf8 没有 6 的
<iOpera> 你看wiki
<iOpera> 我的招财进宝
<calebot> iOpera: 1 to 4 octets
<iOpera> 1？
<iOpera> 看错了吧
<calebot> iOpera: utf8 就是 1 to 4 bytes, 没有例外
<iOpera> 我去看
<iOpera> octets 不是字节吧
<iOpera> UTF-8用1到6个字节编码UNICODE字符。
<calebot> iOpera: 哪来的资料？
<iOpera> 反正我的印象一直这样。几个地方都是6个
<calebot> iOpera: 那应该是指其它的 unicode 编码，不是 utf8
<iOpera> wikipidea写的是octects。我不明白。其他地方都是6
<calebot> octect 就是 8
<iOpera> 那谁证明哦。
<calebot> october 本来是八月，被脑残皇帝变成十月了
<iOpera> http://baike.baidu.com/view/742823.htm
<calebot> iOpera: 看 spec
<calebot> 百毒的资料都是毒好呗
<iOpera> 应该还有wqy的网站，也是这样写的。
<calebot> utf8 spec 就是 1 to 4 bytes
<iOpera> f3 b0 80 8d
<iOpera> 招财进宝，是4个
<iOpera> 看来是会不对头了
<iOpera> wqy的文章找不到了
<redmorning> Wide character in print at ./test.perl line 11，这句话什么意思？
<iOpera> 用超过4 Bytes的都是些非常少用的文字符号。
<redmorning> 11行代码print "$_\n";
<iOpera> 乱了
<calebot> redmorning: 有些 glyph 是宽度不定的，可以是 half width 也可以是 wide/double width
<cfy> redmorning: 你把内部perl的字符串给打印出来了.
<iOpera> redmorning: 那是字节流的提示
<redmorning> 会有什么副作用吗？
<iOpera> 没
<cfy> redmorning: 有.提示很讨厌.
<cfy> redmorning: 塞满log....
<iOpera> nnnd 我的招财进宝的图片，都没了
<cfy> iOpera: .
<GinTonic> 好
<cfy> 好什么?
<cfy> http://opensource.solidot.org/opensource/10/12/03/0311245.shtml
<GinTonic> 好甜
<cfy>  93% 11.6K 43m37s
<cfy> 真慢...
<iOpera> 无聊的下载什么呢
<cfy> (cdr '(1 2 3))
<cfy> iOpera: 怪物史莱克....
<iOpera> 没劲
<cfy> iOpera: 不用去接崽崽的?
<iOpera> http://www.verycd.com/topics/2866677/
<iOpera> 接啥。晚上
<cfy> 不懂...
<GinTonic> 有新动作电影吗
<decate> iOpera: PDF的显示问题解决了。
<cfy> iOpera: http://u.115.com/file/t75b8da5e
<iOpera> GinTonic:  http://rapidshare.com/files/433989062/r18189c.part1.rar
<iOpera> decate: 额。啥问题呢
<decate> iOpera: poppler-data
<decate> iOpera: 安装了就好了。
<if_else> 各位，gnome-termial 有些快捷键，会被 菜单 截获，如何取消！谢谢
<iOpera> http://u.115.com/file/t75b8da5e
<decate> iOpera: 就是有的字显示的怪怪的。
<iOpera> file_name:none
<cfy> iOpera: 登录.
<cfy> iOpera: 115_down -l '' 'url'
<iOpera> decate: 是这包。不记得名。你不如找论坛
<Use-Firefox> ...
<iOpera> cfy: 那这还不改。
<iOpera> 一样
<decate> iOpera: 新立得有，我安装了，哈哈，全显。
<iOpera> cfy: 脚本烂了
<cfy> iOpera: 不是阿,登录了.就有了阿?不行的?我试试
<cfy> iOpera: .
<nerver> 为啥不用foxitreader，看pdf还是蛮好的
<cfy> iOpera: MovieReleased.Net-Despicable.Me.DVDRip.XviD-iMBT.avi:::http://bak.hot14.115cdn.com/pickdown/7052926384d32c9eaa0f4e42c3fbd2c94cf8c444/M00/00/4D/tzyLCkzvnbwAAAAAK6uAACEeCl86312155/MovieReleased.Net-Despicable.Me.DVDRip.XviD-iMBT.avi?file=MovieReleased.Net-Despicable.Me.DVDRip.XviD-iMBT.avi&key1=4cf8a824&key2=3131392e3134372e3130362e3732
<cfy> iOpera: 我这里好的...哦,你要升级了.
<iOpera> 作好事。应该是你给我的最后的
<calebot> 用 google chrome 的 libpdf.so 看 pdf 方便
<cfy> iOpera: http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/115_down
<calebot> chromium 也可以用那个 libpdf.so
<iOpera> 不下
<cfy> iOpera: 这个用的服务器解析. http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/115_client
<Use-Firefox> ...
<cfy> iOpera: 115网页格式又变了,脚本得变...
<decate> calebot: 直接用的Evince，感觉比别的PDF阅读还好用。最起码不用狂找页码了，
<cfy> iOpera: .
<iOpera> .
<nerver> <decate>没乱码吗？
 * calebot 没用过 evince
<decate> nerver: 所以要装那个包啊。
<nerver> 装了以后还是乱码
<iOpera> evince开发太慢
<decate> nerver: 我这的倒不会，装上了就全有了。
<nerver> <decate>目录那里还是乱码
<nerver> 正文是正常的
<decate> nerver: 咯，服就一个字。
<nerver> <decate>什么意思？
<iOpera> 14.19 KB/s, 92%, 2:06 rema
<decate> nerver: 佩服中，呵呵，居然有目录乱码正文正常的情况，我还真没遇见。
<iOpera> decate: 有的
<nerver> <decate> 我这一直都是这样
<decate> iOpera: 我以前都是win下，没遇过。
<iOpera> nerver: 一直？全部？
<nerver> <decate> 有些
<decate> nerver: 有把Evince卸了再装过吗？
<nerver> <decate> 没有
<decate> nerver: 试试看呗。
<iOpera> 旧的pdf。可能有gb2312的目录吧
<nerver> <decate> 我觉得没用
<decate> iOpera: 那也不会打包在同一个文件里啊。
<lwf808> 谁能传个Turbo C/C++ 3.0到我邮箱：lwf808@qq.com，感激涕零！！！
<iOpera> 老软件，你知道会怎么样
<decate> nerver: IT本来就是在无数的错误当中找一个正确的答案的。
<pocoyo> lwf808: 2.0有
<lwf808> 好的
<nerver> <decate> 因为不管是arch还是ubuntu中都存在这个问题
<decate> nerver: ……那可能是什么问题？
<nerver> <decate> evince本身的问题
<lwf808> pocoyo, 传个给我吧，这里封了些端口，下不了
<calebot> 目录的编码解析问题吧
<decate> nerver: 不会吧？？- -！
<nerver> <decate> 反正用foxitreader for linux都正常
<decate> nerver: 呵呵，我也去看看fox
<calebot> 目录的显示不是 libpoppler 做的
<nerver> <decate> 应该是目录编码问题
<nerver> foxit不能编辑pdf，还是很蛋疼
<decate> nerver: 嗯。我是用来学NA用，能看就成。
<nerver> 而adobe，那个速度不敢恭维
<nerver> <decate> 那foxit真的很好
<decate> nerver: adobe?唉，算了。
<nerver> <decate>  adobe，算了
<xmj>   na  你什么时候考？
<decate> xmj: 我吗？明年吧，今年不考了。
<decate> xmj: 今年最后这个月就打算熟悉linux，各方面。
<nerver> na是啥？
<decate> nerver: CCNA，
<decate> nerver: 入门级的思科认证。
<nerver> <decate>好复杂
<decate> nerver: 没什么复杂，感觉比linux容易些。
<nerver> <decate>思科培训很贵的说，我们老师也让搞
<decate> nerver: 关键不是在培训上，关键是学有所用，否则就是白学，
<nerver> <decate>恩，有道理，所以我就没学
<decate> nerver: 我是打算走网络管理方向的。
<decate> nerver: 所以不学不行啊
<decate> nerver: 哎
<nerver> <decate>额，我就不是计算机专业的，业余爱好而已
<nerver> <decate>我们学校甚至不开计算机课
<decate> nerver: 嘿，这有关系吗？
<decate> nerver: 有钱难买我喜欢。
<nerver> <decate>恩
<nerver> <decate>做自己喜欢得事
<calebot> nerver: 大学不开计算机课太过份了吧？
<nerver> <calebot>真的不开
<calebot> nerver: 这年头就是中文系也得用电脑的
<nerver> <calebot>教学改革，现在学弟学妹们又开了
<decate> nerver: 只有一种解释，计算机老师没拍校长马屁。
<calebot> 嗯，估计是这样了
<Use-Firefox> fontforge 终于成功了。
<nerver> <decate>初中时有计算机课，不过那老师打人，我不敢上机
<nerver> <decate>高中就不说了
 * messi <ctrl>-<alt>-<backspace>在10.04中不能重启X了？
<calebot> messi: xorg 上游默认关闭这功能
<calebot> messi: 太多人误按鸟
<messi> calebot: 能开回来吗？
<calebot> messi: ubuntu 有提供个包，也可以手动改
 * calebot 忘了包名
<messi> calebot: ……
<messi> calebot: 多谢了，我去google
<calebot> messi: dontzap <- 好像只有 jaunty 有
<calebot> messi: google dontzap 就对鸟
<Use-Firefox> urxvt -e env TERM=rxvt-unicode screen # screen讲，$TERM too long, sorry <== 额。。。
<xuxu> 想模拟socket中的Connection reset by peer这个错误，两个小时没搞定，有人试过或有什么方法吗？
<MaskRay> messi: setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp
<messi> MaskRay: 这个好
<cfy>  setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout us -variant dvorak -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp,ctrl:nocaps
<cfy> 貌似solidot.org怀掉了?
<cfy> MaskRay: 你背电脑,用什么包的?
<MaskRay> cfy: 普通的书包……带电脑就不应该放书，我坏了两个包了
<gebjgd> cfy: 泰格斯双肩背包路过
<cfy> MaskRay: 同时放书会弄坏包?我买个键盘...发现不好带回家....又买了个电脑包...双肩的.
<decate> MaskRay: 你应该需要的是平板PC。
<gebjgd> 装书又装电脑的路过
<gebjgd> 那个包用了3年多了
<cfy> gebjgd: 我的牌子和你一样.
<gebjgd> cfy: 泰格斯很不错
<cfy> gebjgd: 我在淘宝商城里买的.不买,还真不好带键盘.....
<calebot> cfy: 本本还买个键盘？
<cfy> MaskRay: 快去买个电脑包吧.....书包破了.不好....
<MaskRay> cfy: 两次都是因为同时放了笔记本和 APUE UNIX网络编程 这样的大块头
<cfy> calebot: 是啊
<finsky> ubuntu桌面环境的LC_CTYPE添加到哪？启动的程序无法通过fcitx输入中文
<MaskRay> cfy: 带子坏了
<cfy> MaskRay: 两本经典书...还没看过....
<gebjgd> cfy: 键盘@@？
<cfy> gebjgd: 阿.
<calebot> finsky: im-switch -s fcitx
<gebjgd> cfy: 多大的？
<cfy> gebjgd: 80%的.
<gebjgd> cfy: 什么牌子的？
<cfy> gebjgd: ducky 1087
<calebot> cfy: 为毛不用本本的键盘…
<cfy> calebot: 尝试下,机械键盘.
<MaskRay> decate: 以前不习惯笔记本，现在不习惯平板、上网本
<calebot> 笔记本和上网本一样啊
<cfy> 上网本的键盘用不了的.
<cfy> MaskRay: 两样都没接触过...
<gebjgd> cfy: 皇上他妈阿
<cfy> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> cfy: 太厚！
<cfy> gebjgd: 厚?你说ducky?
<gebjgd> cfy: 是阿
<gebjgd> cfy: 网上看的很厚阿
<MaskRay> cfy: 也不习惯 iPod iPad ...
<finsky>  /say calebot  谢谢，我试试看
<gebjgd> cfy: 用多了笔记本的键盘。不习惯普通键盘了
<cfy> MaskRay: ipad没用过....ipod对我来说是种方便.毕竟不总是开电脑.
<calebot> gebjgd: 用笔记本编程？
<forensic> 刚试用了11.04，不习惯啊
<gebjgd> cfy: 感觉像是从飞机上看纽约市区
<gebjgd> calebot: 没有台式机
<cfy> gebjgd: 不太清楚...看测评还没人说厚的...
<cfy> gebjgd: 这个比喻不理解....
<gebjgd> calebot: 从2003年到现在都是在笔记本上
<calebot> gebjgd: 有钱人啊
<gebjgd> cfy: 高楼耸立
 * cfy 吃饭.
<gebjgd> calebot: 2003年买的才7500
<gebjgd> calebot: 还有钱？
<cfy> MaskRay: 真悲剧...你高三就带电脑...我大一的时侯都不让带 TST
<cfy> MaskRay: 真悲剧...你高三就带电脑...我大一的时侯都不让带 T_T
<calebot> 米国很多学校上课都用电子书鸟
<MaskRay> cfy: 高二下就带了……
<calebot> 大一入学就一人发一台 ipad
<gebjgd> cfy: 你够有钱的
<gebjgd> cfy: 650元
<cfy> gebjgd: T_T........
<gebjgd> cfy: 有钱人
<gebjgd> cfy: 键盘买cherry的就好了
<gebjgd> cfy: 没必要那么败
<cfy> MaskRay: T_T,我哭了.....为啥嘉兴不发达.....这里就有差距阿....
<cfy> gebjgd: 败啥...我的生活费....吃饭吃少了....
<gebjgd> cfy: 打工去
<calebot> cfy: 郊区？
<gebjgd> cfy: 给别人编网页去
<MaskRay> cfy: 学校方便竞赛，上海其他学校也不一定行
<gebjgd> cfy: 你们现在的大学生阿，too simple，naive
<lazysnake> gebjgd: OpenGEU
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 你过时了
<Use-Firefox> ...
<wzlxx> 那个xterm中修复alt键问题的配置个给力啊～里面的ALT还是不行～
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 我1年半前用linux的时候就用过了
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 我1年半前用ubuntu的时候就用过了
<Use-Firefox> fc-cache -s -v
<wzlxx> lazysnake: XTERM里的ALT键的那个问题你遇到了没？
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 没发现
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 对于我来说还是新的
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 论坛有解决的方法啊
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 配置~/.Xresources
<wzlxx> lazysnake: 你用alt加上一个其他字母试试看，看看在终端输出的是什么？
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 。。我已经说完了
<wzlxx> lazysnake: 那个不给力啊～还是没有解决～
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 那就是没办法。我也不懂
<wzlxx> lazysnake: 哦，那个我改过了～
<wzlxx> lazysnake: 就是改过了还是不行去才说的～
<archl> 我留了些FreeCAD的视频，传哪里去好呢？
<gebjgd> archl: dropbox public
<archl> gebjgd: 没有呢。去注册个看看。
<gebjgd> archl: 且慢！
<archl> gebjgd: 你要credit？
<gebjgd> archl: 不是。我给你个链接
<gebjgd> archl: 你注册了，我长空间的
<archl> gebjgd: 放心吧。现在不行，被封了。
<archl> :X
<gebjgd> archl: ..........................................
<mengfei> 翻墙过去用啊
<archl> 不在伟大的墙内
<archl> 而在监控墙内。
<gebjgd> mengfei: 他说的是给别人推荐长空间的那个东西没了
<mengfei> 大中华局域网
<gebjgd> archl: 痛哭流涕
<gebjgd> mengfei: dropbox没被墙
<archl> gebjgd: Ubuntu One
<gebjgd> archl: 没有ubuntu
<lazysnake> :-D
<archl> gebjgd: 哦。
<archl> 我直接发个链接既是。
<archl> 别人再传随意的位置罢。
<mengfei> dropbox被墙了吧
<gebjgd> mengfei: 没有
 * wzlxx 走了
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> Use-Perl
<lazysnake> Use-Python
<Use-Firefox> Use-Bash
<ado> 可以使用中文吗？
<cfy> ado: 可以.
<ado> 真好玩，这个
<cfy> Use-Firefox: do not use use....XD
<cfy> Use-Firefox: use use
<lazysnake> Use-PHP
<zer4tul> cfy: 刚看到
<zer4tul> cfy: 手感相当不错
<zer4tul> cfy: 但是fn的位置太恶心
<zer4tul> cfy: 如果在左边我还真会考虑存钱买一个。但是悲剧的在右边……
<iicco> test
<pocoyo> iicco: 一对蛔虫父子从肛门里钻出来。蛔虫儿子兴奋地问：“爸爸，那蓝蓝的是什么？”“那是蓝天，我的孩子。”“那绿绿的又是什么？”“那是草地，我的孩子。”“爸爸，外面的世界多么美好啊！我们为什么还要住在肛门里呢？”蛔虫父亲顿时挺起身子，清清嗓子，庄严地回答："因为这里是我们的祖国！" http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f
<iicco> 。。。
<iicco> 你们用的什么软件？
<iicco> 第一次玩这个。
<zer4tul> iicco: 玩啥？
<iicco> irc
<iicco> 国内好多都关闭了？
<iicco> 我在豆瓣才看到这个，近来试验下
<tea>  - - 张大爷在嘛
<iicco> - -！
<Rothsdad> 有人否~
<tea> 有的
<Rothsdad> 呵呵
<tea> - - 真的有~~
<iicco> 必须有
<Rothsdad> ...
<iicco> 近来都是干嘛的
<Rothsdad> 有了解bran's kernel的吗？我有点疑问。
 * Rothsdad 突然发现title是'今天还是没有讲座'
<alick> :)
<iicco> 还能发送彩色字体？
<Rothsdad> 讲师太少了，争取每天都有讲座，多美好啊
<iicco> 输入/topic没反应阿
<Rothsdad> while (true) {copy(happyaron);}
<Rothsdad> 我的有
<Rothsdad> iicco: 是不是client的问题，你用的是什么irc client?
<flh> 请教：我的硬盘安装了linux，正常进入系统，想用cfdisk分区，结果报错，有什么办法？FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<flh> Press any key to exit cfdisk
<iicco> 第一次用这个 下载了一个mirc
<tea> 我也是 - -
<iicco> 使用版本过几天就不能用了
<tea> 我是来找人张大爷的 结果他不在 纠结了..
<iicco> 张大爷是？
<tea> 这个收费的?
<Rothsdad> free
<iicco> irc现在不是很少人用了么？怎么还有人啊
<tea> 嗯 长来这里的一个人
<iicco> 反正让我注册，我没管他都是英文
<iicco> 张大爷是好人
<tea> 在这个官方网站 我看到20刀 是什么意识?
<Rothsdad> iicco: 推荐用xchat,适合新手，操作简明而且功能强大
<wsk170> 提问：显示目录树形列表的命令是啥了？
<iicco> 好
<yhl> pidgin 也不错
<Rothsdad> yhl: 恩
<tea> mIRC USD $20.00
<yhl> 吃饭去哦
<tea> 貌似这试用30天 之后需要$20?
<Rothsdad> mirc貌似是商业软件吧
<tea> 嗯 有可能 因为我看到网络上有破解的,那你说的xchat 是免费的嘛
<iicco> 对阿，来个免费的
<mengfei> 你用什么系统啊，ubuntu，fedora的话，系统自带的empathy就能用啊
<iicco> fedora bsd BT4都有
<iicco> 现在win上面呢
<mengfei> 那用xchat吧，不过界面是英文的
<iicco> 请问各位都来这个频道干吗的
<Gann> 用来干坏事的
<Gann> 这是专门用来找同性恋的频道
<Gann> 呵呵
<happyaron> Gann: ...
<happyaron> Gann: 我有女友
<lubcat> ........
<iicco> 你的“女友”不会是个男的吧
<zkwlx> ………………
<happyaron> iicco: 听说对男同而言，没有叫女友的。
<happyaron> iicco: 我是male，我女友是female，很明白了吧。
<iicco> 那叫什么？
<iicco> 我看不懂英语
<iicco> 不明白
<happyaron> iicco: 呃，自己搜索下。。。
<iicco> ^_^
<iicco> 哪位能给我些频道，我就知道这一个，新人
<Gann> 我给你一个吧
<happyaron> iicco: #fedora-zh
<happyaron> iicco: #gentoo-cn
<happyaron> iicco: #kde-cn
<iicco> 靠
<Gann> iicco: #stock-cn  中国股市聊天频道
<iicco> 没有点特色的
<lubcat> .......
<zyz> 咱们服务器选哪个比较好？
<Gann> iicco: 这个有特色  #stock-cn
<zkwlx> 他想要特 色的
<iicco> 你才想要！
<happyaron> zkwlx: debian
<zkwlx> ？
<iicco> 能不能不是操作系统的了
<happyaron> zyz: 不着急的话等debian 6.0
<happyaron> zkwlx: 发错，抱歉。
<iicco> 为啥你们给我的斗室操作系统的
<happyaron> iicco: 其他的都是英语的，你去不？
<zkwlx> #English 这个怎么样
<Gann> iicco: #stock-cn  这个是汉语的，我是管理员，你过来我也给你搞个管理员做做
<iicco> 去
<happyaron> iicco: #ubuntu
<happyaron> iicco: #english
<iicco> #stock-cn干股票的
<iicco> 我不去
<iicco> 难道就真没同性恋的？
<Gann> iicco: 来吧，不会给你推荐股票
<iicco> 给我推荐我也得有钱买啊
<Gann> iicco: 我就知道你是来找同性恋的，你说我怎么知道的？
<iicco> 因为你是！
<iicco> 你就是！
<iicco> - -.
<Gann> ii 就是相同的，cc又是相同的，所以是同性。O的意思就更明白了，同性人之间的o
<iicco> 我网上找个说明书输入的，第一次用这个。例子就是这么输入的。
<iicco> 你都能想得这么复杂，佩服佩服。
<iicco> 我怎么进入你频道，这个也不关闭？
<iicco> Gann？
<Gann> iicco: 你输入 “/join #stock-cn”
<RabbitHair> 哪位大侠用了新的支付宝插件了啊
<Gann> RabbitHair: 支持linux了，支付宝
<RabbitHair> 是啊，可是我的opera用不了支付宝
<RabbitHair> 下载了一个aliedit。sh
<RabbitHair> 运行说安装完了，叫我重启opera
<RabbitHair> 重启了还是一样，要我安装支付宝控件
<RabbitHair> firefoxå°±ok
<mengfei> 有谁试过用empathy上gtalk视频？
<happyaron> mengfei: linphone 不错。
<Gann> happyaron: 在哪里安装？
<happyaron> Gann: apt-get
<Gann> happyaron: 是不是用来语音聊天的？
<happyaron> Gann: yes
<Gann> happyaron: 需要帐号吗
<benyii> 我想问下，有人在linux里用eclipse吗？
<happyaron> Gann: 不需要，需要至少一个公网ip
<benyii> 有吗？
<stock-cn> happyaron: 每次可以更换公网IP吗
<happyaron> stock-cn: 打电话之前告诉呼叫方你的ip
<mengfei> 这样啊，还是用gtalk好了
<mengfei> skype也比这个好啊
<stock-cn> happyaron: 这个很好办阿
<tea> ubuntu 安装中
<stock-cn> happyaron: 谢谢，我试试
<stock-cn> happyaron: 可以把linphone结合irc吗
<happyaron> stock-cn: 没。
<stock-cn> happyaron: 是否可以跟windows下通话？
<happyaron> stock-cn: 可以。
<stock-cn> happyaron: 使用windows下的linphone还是用winphone?
<happyaron> linphone
<stock-cn> happyaron: 我装了，但是不知道怎么打开
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> stock-cn: 找菜单去。
<stock-cn> happyaron: 看到了，谢谢
<stock-cn> happyaron: 居然还可以视频哦
<happyaron> :)
<stock-cn> happyaron: 我在路由器后面，是否要映射一口端口到我机子上？
<happyaron> stock-cn: 要吧，不清楚。
<qakcn> /msg NickServ help
<Decade> Hello! Every one!
<flh> FrankLv: 我的硬盘在老主版上安装linux,结果分区是 /dev/hdc1   hdc2 这个样子，无法挂接，要怎么？
<Decade> flh: 不会吧？无非就是IDE接口硬盘，怎么会挂载不了？
<flh> Decade: 我还全格式化为ext3,所有的分区
<flh> Decade: 我要的挂接是在fstab上，不是手动的
<flh> Decade: mount -a 错误提示：mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc9, missing codepage or helper program, or other erro
<caleb-> flh: 看 /dev/sd* /dev/hd*
<caleb-> flh: 现在应该都是 /dev/sd*
<Decade> caleb-: 他的可能是IDE硬盘。
<flh> caleb-: 老的硬盘，ide,,
<flh> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc9, missing codepage or helper program, or other erro
<caleb-> flh: 所以要你看 /dev 啊
<stock-cn> 谁有linphone？一起来试试
<caleb-> flh: 要有 device 才能 mount 的
<flh> ls /dev/hd*
<flh> /dev/hdc  /dev/hdc1  /dev/hdc10  /dev/hdc2
<Decade> flh: super block  bad
<caleb-> flh: 没有 hdc9 嘛
<flh> Decade: 是，我弄不来
<Decade> caleb-: 他应该物理上有。
<Decade> caleb-: 就是挂不上去。
<Decade> flh: 试试flash /mbr
<caleb->  /dev 下没有就不可能挂上
<Decade> 再挂挂看。
<caleb-> flh: 先用 fdisk / parted 检查一下
<flh> caleb-: 好
<Decade> flh: 另外看看有没有搞错分区，fs type wrong.
<flh> fdisk -l   /dev/hdc1               1         813     6146248+   b  W95 FAT32
<flh> /dev/hdc2             814        1491     5125680   83  Linux
<flh> /dev/hdc3            1492        5555    30723840   83  Linux
<flh> /dev/hdc4            5556       10337    36151920    5  Extended
<caleb-> flh: sudo fdisk /dev/hdc
<flh> Decade: 可能是先win下是四个主分区，后来在linux用了最后的一个，分成多个
<cfy> flh: su -,然后fdisk -l /dev/hdc,看下.
<cfy> flh: fdisk -l
<cfy> flh: blkid /dev/fooxy
<puhemo> wine-1.3.8.tar.bz2怎么安装？
<flh> sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdc  :__/dev/hdc1               1         813     6146248+   b  W95 FAT32
<flh> /dev/hdc2             814        1491     5125680   83  Linux
<flh> /dev/hdc3            1492        5555    30723840   83  Linux
<flh> /dev/hdc4            5556       10337    36151920    5  Extended
<cfy> puhemo: 为啥不从包管理器中安装?
<flh> cfy: 我想删除3后面所有的，有方法吗？
<cfy> flh: blkid /dev/sdc*,看下
<puhemo> 管理器只有1.2的
<cfy> flh: cfdisk /dev/hdc不行么?
<flh> blkid /dev/sdc*  的输入是空
<cfy> puhemo: 编译安装,解压,./configure && make && make install
<caleb-> flh: 正常要能看到 hdc4 后面的
<cfy> flh: 这个没用.你反正是要删除分区
<caleb-> flh: 估计分区表坏了
<cfy> flh: cfdisk /dev/hdc不行么?
<flh> cfy: 行了，现在可以用cfdisk
<cfy> flh: 哦.如果分区表坏了,可以重新用testdisk扫描下.
<flh> cfy: 我开始用cfdisk 是打不开/dev/hdc
<cfy> flh: 哦.没关系.
<cfy> flh: fdisk /dev/hdc
<cfy> flh: 进去,按p,应该显示出,分区表.
<flh> cfy: 用它重分把，只要它能就是
<flh> cfy: 谢谢了，我用过的
<cfy> flh: 按d,删除.按照提示,最后用p,看下,没问题就按w,退出.否则按q
<caleb-> flh: 资料备份了没？
<Decade> cfy: 我曾经几次把super block 搞坏了，是不是除了重装没别的办法了？
<flh> cfy: Decade 没事，我三台，这台是最老的
<cfy> Decade: super block?
<cfy> Decade: 我知道如果你有办法知道备份super block的地址.是有办法回复的.
<cfy> 恢复的.
<flh> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdc1 ,2 ,3  bs=512 count=1
<cfy> flh: 你资料不要的话,那最简单了.
<cfy> flh: no
<flh> fsck -V /dev/hdc1 2 5 6***
<caleb-> flh: 找不到分区没法 fsck 的
<cfy> flh: 硬盘资料都不要.那就dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdc,一执行,心中默数0.5秒...然后Ctrl-c
<flh> cfy: 是的，我是要全换作linux格式
<caleb-> flh: 先备了资料然后该做啥做啥
<cfy> flh: 格式没啥区别吧,我只知道有分区风格的不同.
<cfy> intel格式,mac格式啥的.
<Decade>  cfy就是那意思。
<cfy> 分区的话,应该跟文件系统有关,重新格式化,就好.
<Decade> cfy: 就是那意思，省得没有后悔药。
<cfy> Decade: 分区没有win和linux吧.他们应该都用intel的格式.
<cfy> mac?
<flh> cfy: 为这个破电脑我用了两天的时间，最后是风格方式才安装上
<archl> 呃。谁知道如何装sugar on a stick？
<caleb-> 分区表格式很多种的，一般用 msdos
<archl> 从Ubuntu下。。。
<cfy> 分割方式?
<flh> cfy: 为这个破电脑我用了两天的时间，最后是网络安装方式才安装上
<cfy> 风格?
<Decade> cfy: 我的吗？
<cfy> 额......我晕了...
<cfy> Decade: 我前面没和你说...
<cfy> flh: 你是要干啥?就删除分区?
<flh> cfy: 是啊，删除后，重新分
<cfy> flh: 删除不掉么?fdisk应该可以. cfdisk读分区格式很容易出错(有点不同就不仁)
<cfy> flh: 全部删掉?
<cfy> Decade: 你的是什么问题?
<flh> cfy: 只留有系统的，
<cfy> flh: fdisk /dev/hdc,按p看分区,再按d删除你需要的.最后.再按p,看下对不对.对的就按w,否则按q退出
<Decade> cfy: 莫西莫西，现在没什么问题了。
<stock-cn> 请问如何架设stun服务器？
<Decade> cfy: 不好意思，刚才出去换水了，在洗衣服。
<cfy> Decade: :)
<Decade> 各位，学习ubuntu的course-book能学好linux吗？
<caleb-> Decade: 基础看哪本都差不多吧
<Decade> caleb-: 不懂的，刚刚算是普通 用户入门，只有windows的习惯，所以就清风不识字了。
<cfy> Decade: 推荐 http://linux.vbird.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 鳥哥的 Linux 私房菜
<Decade> cfy: Great! 看来很不错的。
<cfy> Decade: 中文的.不过是繁体.很多内容.而且都是正确的(在我看来.意思是说不像某些教程会有错误)
<Decade> cfy: 应该是中文翻译类教程吧？很多人翻译的时候喜欢加上自己的理解，和原意就会有出入。
<Decade> cfy: 我先看看，不吵你。
<cfy> Decade: 他自己写的.而且还是更新.
<cfy> Decade: 他自己写的.而且还有更新.
<catcher> 我也看过鸟个的书  很好
<caleb-> 貌似也有简体版实体书？
<Decade> cfy: 明白，我说的是指的你所说的那些教程。
<cfy> Decade: 嗯.没仔细看你的话,sorry
<catcher> 把网站down下来^_^
<Decade> cfy: 呵，客气啥？We are human, not robert
<cfy> Decade: :)
<Kandu> tea: hi
<cfy> Decade: 不过有时侯太多内容了....看得我.....好长...好长....
<lazysnake> Adobe Photoshop 6  SDK.  有人有吗
<Decade> cfy: 慢慢来吧，肯定能看完的。
<cfy> Decade: 嗯.
<cfy> MaskRay2: 或许该调整下,我现在看得到你ip的.应该先登录,取得cloak后,再登录频道吧.
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 今天penny 石榴 0,29/stück
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 没penny
<Jagdwurst> ...
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: gnome或者xfce的那个图形的显示控制器叫什么——
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: gnome或者xfce的那个图形的显示控制器叫什么？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 就是设置多显示器的工具
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 是说像 xrand 那样的?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 对
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我只知道 krandtray
<happyaron> gebjgd: compiz metacity??
<gebjgd> happyaron: 没有compize
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我知道了
<lazysnake> http://download.csdn.net/source/2183828 积分不够了。有人帮下么?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: happyaron è°¢
<wzlxx> 解决了xterm中alt键不能用的问题，又悲剧的发现xterm里的emacs不能用输入法，因为那里面默认会把C-SPA当作marked，汗～悲剧到输入法到打不开～
<wzlxx> 还是X11窗口的emacs好啊～
<Jagdwurst> 还是vim好啊，不存在这些问题
<shvntr> vim下有vimim五笔拼音。。
<cfy> wzlxx: 完全没必要在terminal里用emacs
<wzlxx> shvntr: vim还有输入法？
<Jagdwurst> 不能拿输入法这些和emacs比，这些正是vim 的弱项
<wzlxx> cfy: 已经在X11里直接用了～
<shvntr> 自己google下啦。。不要比。。
<cfy> wzlxx: good,这样彩号
<cfy> 才好
<wzlxx> 莫比较～
<mfmg1911> 有沒有喜歡聽音樂的同學，巨鯨音樂網TOP100音乐周刊 2010年11月 第十四期做得太棒了，牆裂推薦～ http://www.top100.cn/magazine/20101126/index.html
<wzlxx> cfy: 这个X11的窗口大小是怎么弄的？
<cfy> wzlxx: 啥意思?不懂
<wzlxx> 我开了C/S模式～
<cfy> c/s?
<wzlxx> cfy: 窗口大小啊？
<wzlxx> cfy: 就是你一打开的时候的窗口大小～
<cfy> wzlxx: 哦?不清楚.
<gebjgd> mfmg1911: 天天听音乐
<gebjgd> mfmg1911: 用foobnix
<gebjgd> mfmg1911: 超级流氓王道找歌听歌工具
<wzlxx> cfy: 感觉刚一打开的时候有点小～
<mfmg1911> 為什麼opera11.00 beta for ubuntu頻頻自動關閉重啟？
<cfy> wzlxx: 默认大小么?不清楚.估计是wm管吧.
<wzlxx> mfmg1911: 建议使用chromium～嘎嘎～
<mfmg1911> 我裝過foobnix，一搜索就黑了:-D
<gebjgd> mfmg1911: 我2003年的老机器都用
<gebjgd> mfmg1911: 没有任何问题
<cfy> http://www.ubuntuhome.com/foobnix-a-very-interesting-new-local-and-online-music-player-for-linux.html ?
<^k^> ⇪ title: Foobnix：为网而生的音乐播放器 | Ubuntu Home
<wzlxx> cfy: emacs的窗口是GTK写的？
<gebjgd> cf
<gebjgd> cfy: 对
<cfy> wzlxx: 嗯.明显的.
<cfy> gebjgd: 对?
<gebjgd> cfy: 你不是问号么
<gebjgd> cfy: 我回答你的问号
<Jagdwurst> 突然发现我的vimrc己经写到了1200多行了....
<cfy> gebjgd: 哦.
<wzlxx> Jagdwurst: 汗，我的才40+行～
<cfy> Jagdwurst: .
<wzlxx> 现在我的emacs配置文件才4行～
<wzlxx> 嘎嘎～
<caleb-> wzlxx: 还没用到 emacs 的精髓啊
<shvntr> Jagdwurst: 1200行hello world吗？
<cfy> $ perl -ne 'print unless /^$|^\s*;;/' .emacs|wc -l
<mfmg1911> chromium-dev和chrome我都有裝，當然FF也是少不了的，opera太有感情了，可惜對Linux支持不是太靠譜
<cfy> 132
<wzlxx> caleb-: 嘿嘿，对～
<wzlxx> caleb-: 想以后学了lisp自己需要什么配置什么～
<cfy> wzlxx: 没错.王道阿
<cfy> ray又在配置啥呢?
<Jagdwurst> shvntr: latex, C, html, perl, haskell 的配置，还有一些其它的功能
<wzlxx> caleb-: 其实默认的这个还是挺好的～如果我第一次就用的这个默认配置的话我就能坚持下去了，以前不知道是在网上抄的谁的，难用的要死，让我那个痛苦啊～
<shvntr> 好酷呃
<Jagdwurst> 没有分到 ftplugin 里
<benyii>   eclipse 中文怎么搞？
<benyii> 谁知道?
<benyii> ubuntu
<benyii> 下面
<shvntr> benyii: 米用过，估计是语言插件或者配置里有语言选项
<wzlxx> cfy: 你的emacs是那个一个E上面有个笔的吗？
<cfy> wzlxx: 嗯?哪里?
<wzlxx> cfy: emacs的图标～
<lainme> lazysnake: 那个文件还需要么？
<wzlxx> cfy: 好像还是有其他版本的EMACS～
<lazysnake> lainme: 你下载了？
<cfy> wzlxx: 哦,还有xemacs
<lazysnake> lainme: 要五分的啊。我只有三分。:-(
<lainme> lazysnake: 恩，怎么传给你，DCC？
<wzlxx> cfy: 这些版本有什么不同吗？
<lazysnake> lainme: 太感谢了！！！邮箱吧。谢谢了
<zergor> 大家都用什么电驴软件？
<cfy> wzlxx: 你看介绍吧,我不太清楚:)
<wzlxx> cfy: 嘎嘎～
<lazysnake> zergor: ml - donkey
<wzlxx> cfy caleb- ：EMACS里复制删除没有vim方便～这是我这两天的感受
<wzlxx> 其他都很好～
<zergor> lazysnake:好像装mldonkey还需要装个图形前端？
<stock-cn> wzlxx: VIM复制需要打标记吗
<lazysnake> zergor: 有，但是那个界面很sb，不如web端好。
<Rothsdad> 我感觉还是emacs更自然一点
<reiv> zergor: 用sancho吧
<wzlxx> stock-cn: 不需要～
<zergor> lazysnake:那怎么用web界面呢？
<wzlxx> 当然即使是打记号也不这个方便～
<Rothsdad> mldonkey 用web就挺好的
<lazysnake> zergor: http://127.0.0.1:4080
<reiv> vim里y是复制，emacs里C-y是粘贴....
<yy-mm-ss> grep -E 'tt' | rm *
<Jagdwurst> 我一直想知道emacs里 类似vim 中的 y)  或者 yf; 是怎么做的
<lazysnake> zergor: 连transmission的也告诉你了。免得你问。http://localhost:9091/transmission/web/ :-D
<yy-mm-ss> 如何删除grep出来的文件啊
<reiv> Jagdwurst: y)是什么操作？
<Jagdwurst> reiv: 复制一个句子(一般到.号)
<Rothsdad> reiv: 有一个通用的方法，在X环境下，shift+insert即为粘贴
<Jagdwurst> reiv: 常用外文写latex，所以这个操作很常用
<reiv> Jagdwurst: 目前我不知道...
<wzlxx> Rothsdad: emacs里还得标记复制粘贴～
<reiv> Rothsdad: insert太远了。我说那个的意思是，同时用vim和emacs很容易搞混。
<stock-cn> wzlxx: 那我需要复制几个单词怎么作？
<happyaron> yy-mm-ss: grep -e 'tt' -l | xargs rm
<Jagdwurst> 也试过转了许多次emacs,都因为不知道vim中用习惯了的操作，emacs下怎样用最短的键序接出来，最后仍然用回vim
<yy-mm-ss> happyaron: 谢谢，^_^
<yy-mm-ss> 怎么改不了nick
<Rothsdad> reiv: 恩
<zergor> 安装mldokey不成功啊，郁闷
<lainme> lazysnake: transmission的是transmission-cli和deamon？
<wzlxx> 呵,我也是,以前都是用别人的配置用的了～
 * happyaron transmission的daemon没用明白。
<reiv> Jagdwurst: 自己写个函数吧
<zergor> 我下载mldonkey-distrib--3.0.6.tar.gz解压后进入文件夹./mlnet，最后提示failde
<zergor> WHY?
<lazysnake> lainme: 我直接就启动transmission-daemon了。gtk ui也有，但是不启动。
<lazysnake> zergor: 何必，源里不是有么
<zergor> 你时说直接apt-get mldonkey?
<wzlxx> cfy: 发现GNU的EMACS教程里用的mac，上面的emacs才是真是漂亮啊～
<lazysnake> zergor: 是啊。
<Jagdwurst> wzlxx: UI 可以靠自己想像 (或者说yy)
<reiv> Jagdwurst: M-k是kill-sentence.
<cfy> wzlxx: 是阿.
<wzlxx> Jagdwurst: 汗～
<zergor> 提示没有发现软件包
<lazysnake> zergor: 不行就开那个什么新立德吧。
<wzlxx> Jagdwurst: GUI还是不能少滴～
<lazysnake> zergor: 似乎是mldonkey-server我也不记得了
<lainme> 现在才知道transmission也有cli...
<zergor> apt-get就是新立得啊
 * Rothsdad mac的emacs教程超级赞
<reiv> transmission的rpc很好用。
<lazysnake> zergor: 我说的是图形界面的那个apt__。。
<zergor> 哦
 * Rothsdad 有研究bran's kernel的吗？有问题请教
 * wzlxx 严重同意Rothsdad的意见～
<reiv> 现在这里多少用emacs的？
<Jagdwurst> 一般都很低调
<Rothsdad> wzlxx: 不知道咱俩看的是不是一个教程，里面讲话的人一直在喘气
<lazysnake> 有没人说 ××的vim教程超级赞的？
<lazysnake> :-D
<reiv> lazysnake: 只用过vim的自带教程。
<wzlxx> Rothsdad: 汗～
<Jagdwurst> 像我这样到处宣扬自己用啥编辑器的人，往往都是浮躁的人
 * reiv 现在还不知道vim -y里面怎么退出。
<Rothsdad> lazysnake: 我看过一个vim教程，也很赞，尤其是背景音乐
<lazysnake> Rothsdad: 有那东西。
<lazysnake> Rothsdad: s/。/\?
<caleb-> 老人家早就不参与 editor 战争了
<Rothsdad> caleb-: 老人家好~
<wzlxx> 说自己用的是什么的都是刚开始用的～像我～比较有新鲜感，过几天就再也不会提起了，就开始真正的用了～嘎嘎～
<Jagdwurst> editor 战争起了又歇，歇了又起，每次都有讨论的话题
<Jagdwurst> 总没有一个是完美的
<reiv> 编辑的工作除了编程外，都用vim.
<Rothsdad> 有看bran's kernel的吗?
<caleb-> reiv: 编程用啥？
<lazysnake> lainme: 汗。挂ssh下邮箱附件。
<lainme> lazysnake: ？为什么
<lainme> 难道有key word..
<lazysnake> lainme: 太慢。才8k，
<stock-cn> reiv: erc在视窗下没有那么多彩色阿，在文本终端下花花绿绿的，很好看
<reiv> caleb-: 编程用emacs.
<reiv> stock-cn: emacs里面C-s很好用。
<caleb-> reiv: 强大！
<stock-cn> reiv: 就是查找吗
<caleb-> reiv: 难得看到同时用这两种的
<wzlxx> stock-cn: 主题的问题吧～
<stock-cn> reiv: 我在学，你用emacs编辑过python吗
<stock-cn> wzlxx: 你用emacs吗
<reiv> stock-cn: 基本没有。我用ruby的。
<wzlxx> stock-cn: xterm里用emacs的输入法问题很头疼～
<wzlxx> stock-cn: 第二天～
<stock-cn> wzlxx: 不头痛
<wzlxx> stock-cn: xterm里如果打开输入法～
<reiv> 我这里需要较LC_CTYPE设置成zh_CN.UTF-8才能用输入法。
<reiv> wzlxx: 设置XMODIFIERS环境变量就可以了。
<stock-cn> reiv: 我的emacs不能自动补全代码
<wzlxx> reiv: 我的也是～
<wzlxx> stock-cn: 自动是什么意思？
<wzlxx> stock-cn: M-/算不算？
<wzlxx> reiv: 加上EN？
<wzlxx> reiv: 其他的都可以用，就在xterm里不行;k
<reiv>  stock-cn: 我之用hippe-expand，就是M-/
<caleb-> reiv: fcitx 吧
<stock-cn> reiv: 不是有个什么complete吗
<reiv> wzlxx: 以fcitx为例。在执行xterm前需要: 1. 确认fcitx运行了 2. 当前的环境变量XMODIFIERS='@im=fcitx'
<reiv> stock-cn: 没用过。
<wzlxx> reiv: 知道～
<wzlxx> reiv: 你是如何解决C-SPA输入法与emacs的marked快捷键的冲突的～
<stock-cn> wzlxx: 很容易啊
<wzlxx> reiv: GUI里面是输入法优先，XTERM里是emacs优先～
<reiv> wzlxx: 我用shift-space。以前是C-@
<stock-cn> wzlxx: 可以用escape+@代替
<stock-cn> wzlxx: 还可以用C+shift+space
<reiv> wzlxx: (global-set-key (kbd "S-SPC")   'set-mark-command)
<cfy> 有人么?
<cfy> pocoyo: ?
<happyaron> .
<reiv> wzlxx: 刚事了一下，xterm里面也是输入法优先的。可能是你的xterm设置又问题，不能响应XIM
<cfy> pocoyo: 教程.
<^k^> cfy, ....  21:15 
<wzlxx> reiv: 哦，这样不会和其他的快捷键重复吧，emacs里的快捷键太多了～
<cfy> 呀....怎么不出,教程url...
<reiv> wzlxx: 目前shift-space还没有其他地方用。
<wzlxx> reiv: 可能我的xterm里没有设置那个～
<wzlxx> reiv: xterm里输入法的设置是哪句？
<reiv> wzlxx: 直接执行export XMODIFIERS='@im=fcitx'
<reiv> wzlxx: 或者export XMODIFIERS="@im=ibus"，如果你用的是ibus.
<reiv>  
<wzlxx> reiv: 哦，如果你指的是这些的话你就不是了。这些环境变量我早已经设置了～
<reiv> wzlxx: 就这个了。
<caleb-> wzlxx: 不用 emacs 时 xterm 能输入不？
<wzlxx> 可以～
<reiv> wzlxx: 那就是emacs的问题了。
<touparx> 大家用emacs上irc，有没卡死的情况？
<reiv> wzlxx: 用global-unset-key去除C-SPC试试。
<wzlxx> touparx: 我用的默认配置，不卡，启动也很快～
<roylez_> 改你的emacs配置
<touparx> 我这边貌似是ipv6的问题，实验室没ipv6地址，一连irc准卡死
<touparx> 可不可以在erc配置中禁用ipv6？
<Decade> touparx: 咯，我不知道我是幸运还是不幸运，我用ubuntu很少碰上莫名其妙的事，也许是被我忽略了。
<reiv> touparx: 网络不好的时候会卡。基本见不到。
<wzlxx> touparx: ARCH里关闭ipv6很方便～
<Decade> touparx: 我用的是Indicator Applet上的irc
<touparx> reiv: 不是的，在宿舍有ipv6地址，一连就上，实验室没，一连就死
<caleb-> touparx: 把 ipv6 模块卸了
<touparx> 卸载了，教育网好多ipv6资源都用不了
<caleb-> freenode 默认用 ipv6 了？
<wzlxx> 呵呵～
 * reiv 表示还没来得及用ipv6，就毕业了
<touparx> caleb-: 好像默认就是连ipv6的
<reiv> touparx: 搞2个网络配置吧，在宿舍就开ipv6
<touparx> reiv: 怎么个弄法？
<reiv> touparx: 只知道可以，自己没没试过。google一下吧。
<Gann> reiv: 我开了ipv6，但似乎不能正常访问网站
<ugoubuntu> 我ipv6 ipv4 都开着的，访问Ipv6就輸ipv6的地址嘛～
<Gann> ugoubuntu: 我只能访问ipv4的网址，ipv6的网址不能访问
<ugoubuntu> 要配置host文件的
<ugoubuntu> Gan
<ugoubuntu> Gann: 要配置host
<Gann> ugoubuntu: host如何配置？
<ugoubuntu> Gann: http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0ARhAbsvps1PlZGZrZG14bnRfNjFkOWNrOWZmcQ&hl=zh_CN
<ugoubuntu> Gann: 能打开嘛？
<Gann> ugoubuntu: 打不开
<Gann> ugoubuntu: 出错
<ugoubuntu> ==
<tea> vi 在 linux 下大家用的多嘛?
<Warm_HUG> 猫猫
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: happyaron lxrandr很给力
<Warm_HUG> tea: 你电脑上键盘用的多么？
<Gann> ugoubuntu: 发个配置方法过来看看
<tea> 现在学习 vi 还有意义嘛?
<wzlxx> .emacs文件增加到了16行，哈哈，重启～
<tea> vi 编辑器
<Gann> tea:  vi 和  emacs任意选一个
<wzlxx> tea: 直接vim
<tea> 哦 THK
<Warm_HUG> tea: 萝卜白菜，当然可以有你自由的选择
<tea> VIM 是 图形的?
<wzlxx> tea: gvim图形滴～
<Warm_HUG> 不是
<tea> 哦 THK
<ugoubuntu> Gann: 我正在把 《飞跃手册》贴到http：//code.bulix.org上
<happyaron> gebjgd: lxrandr是啥？
<Gann> ugoubuntu: 谢谢 ，很感动
<zova> 很不习惯使用vim，因为好容易记住他的几个用法，过几天又忘了。不过vim确实好用
<happyaron> ugoubuntu: 那东西已经老了。
<gebjgd> happyaron: 设置多显示器的
<gebjgd> happyaron: 连投影仪要用
<tyin> firefox的vimperator 插件也不错
<happyaron> gebjgd: 哦。
<tyin> 提高浏览效率
<Gann> 我现在是为emacs着迷，并且愿意为它去学elisp
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 你装FreeBSD了?
<Warm_HUG> tyin: 非常好
<zergor> 唉。我发现在linux下面想简单的安装一个软件真麻烦。用新立得装了mldonkey,运行mldonkey却提示编译的版本不对，晕啊
<reiv> Gann: elisp本身很简单，复杂的是emacs的API。
 * wzlxx I am coming...
<gebjgd> zergor: 唉，我发现在linux下面想复杂的安装一个软件真是不可能。包管理器直接就搞定了。
<gebjgd> zergor: 连下一步都没有。真tmd的扫兴
<spikerman> gebjgd, 你下载源码包安装，就知道麻烦了
<gebjgd> spikerman: abs路过
<gebjgd> spikerman: 码工路过。经常编译源代码的路过
<gebjgd> spikerman: 路过 路过 路过
<reiv> 源代码麻烦是因为依赖关系。
<zova> 呵呵，要是我才不找麻烦
<zova> 何必呢？
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: 嗯
<zergor> gebjgd:你以为我没有用包管理器啊，我就是用新立得这个包管理器下载安装，结果编译的版本太旧
<reiv> 全用源代码反而不太麻烦，因为头文件什么的都有。
<gebjgd> zergor: 不用ubuntu
<reiv> zergor: 用gentoo吧，不存在这个问题的。
<wzlxx> reiv: 用这个听歌的时候还是得调用mplayer啊～
<zova> apt-get可不只是ubuntu才有的
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 你装了哪些东西?
<wzlxx> debian类～
<reiv> wzlxx: mpd很好呀。
<Gann> reiv: 我就学学elisp，然后搞点配置也好阿
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: 刚开始装原生的，之前用 qemu-kvm 装了 emacs xorg awesome rxvt-unicode 等
<Gann> reiv: emacs的api怎么苦难法？
<wzlxx> reiv: 里面可以用mocp不？
<reiv> Gann: 学elisp不学emacs的API，不如不学。
<spikerman> gebjgd, 我想是自己不会装吧，玩得还是太烂
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 你是编译的还是直接二进制
<reiv> Gann: API太多，很多常见的东西没有。很多“新奇”的概念。
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: 由于 gentoo 思想，尽可能编译……
<reiv> wzlxx: 没用过。直接开xterm mocp的。现在用mingus当mpd的前端。
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 呵呵，你设置源了没?
<gebjgd> spikerman: ubuntu不给力
<gebjgd> spikerman: 上arch
<Gann> reiv: 我想给emacs做个股票行情插件，可以吗？
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: freebsdchina.org，还有什么比较快的？
<reiv> Gann: 有可行性。但要熟悉emacs的API，看看诸如dired的特殊的主模式是怎么写的。
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 不知道，好像sohu和163也有freebsd的源
<reiv> Gann: emacs不能画图，还是有挺大的局限性。
<reiv> Gann: 不过可以通过动态生成svg的方法来做图。
<Gann> reiv: 生成svg我不行阿，我佩服你
<MaskRay> reiv: artist-mode ...
<Gann> reiv: 我还是作一个文本显示股票的插件，用sina财经的数据
<Gann> MaskRay: 老师你好
<MaskRay> Gann: 不敢当
<ugoubuntu> 太静了吧～～真可怕～
<spikerman> ugoubuntu, 没人人气阿
<ugoubuntu> spikerman: 感谢，看来不是网络问题，呵呵
<reiv> Gann: 例子：http://imagebin.ca/view/uH53_Ql.html
<spikerman> ugoubuntu, 你打开外国的irc ,很多人提问阿
<wzlxx> reiv: 现在C-num可以直接等同于C-u num了？
<wzlxx> reiv: 在我这里似乎一样～
<ugoubuntu> spikerman: 主要英文大家都在用吧。
<nerver> 各位，在py3中如何阻止print自动换行，那个在末尾加逗号的方法好像不管用了
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 终端下不能用 C-num
<reiv> wzlxx: 是M-num吧..
<spikerman> ugoubuntu, 关键是我们的irc里的人提问题的人少，能解决问题的人更少
<ugoubuntu> spikerman: 嗯嗯，这个需要培养啊。
<reiv> wzlxx: 刚试了一下，貌似C-num也OK
<wzlxx> ××××××××××C-num××××××××××
<spikerman> ugoubuntu, 你用vim吗
<wzlxx> reiv: 似乎没有什么区别～C-num C-u num
<wzlxx> reiv: 哈哈～
<ugoubuntu> spikerman: 基本在用gedit ，偶尔用图形界面的Emacs，不太熟悉，还没花时间练习
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: :) 我在上海了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 还没死？
<spikerman> ugoubuntu, 哦，没用过emacs，vim用了很久了，感觉很多功能还不知道怎么用
<Gann> reiv: 你给的网址速度太慢了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 由于时间误差，我下周必须再去北京了
<spikerman> ugoubuntu, 看vim的说明文档有些看不大懂
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ....
<reiv> ugoubuntu: vim很赞的。
<Gann> reiv: 一般的系统都给了vi，但不一定有emacs
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 下周一放假
<reiv> Gann: 等等吧。一个用svg在emacs里面动态生成图片的例子。
<ugoubuntu> Gann: http://code.bulix.org/tgmdpt-78891 收到了吧？
<spikerman> 谁知道怎么把运行结果显示在vim的分割窗口里，如何设置
<wzlxx> reiv: 哈哈，有人说的很有道理啊～emacs还内置了输入法，这个可是有点～了。。。
<pocoyo> reiv: 那张截图 是啥??
<reiv> vi很痛苦。我的hjkl神功就是在一台只有vi，而没vim的机器上练就的。
<reiv> pocoyo: 说明emacs也能生成图片。
<pocoyo> reiv: so cool 怎么做出来的?
<spikerman> reiv,  熟悉键感觉还是容易的，感觉复杂的一些配置不太明白
<Gann> ugoubuntu: 还是算了，太复杂了
 * reiv 只用leim的TeX输入法。
<micheal> 请问，我用wget下载单张图片提示403forbidden，而用游览器却能访问该图片，试过wget的-U但还是403，这该怎么解决呀？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 经过和你们马来西亚MM亲切攀谈，我看来最早要下周二才可能拿到东西
<ugoubuntu> reiv: vi  vim  emacs 都感觉很赞，就是没有怎么深入体验。我在等待一台空的电脑，然后好装个arc linux 从命令界面开始学习使用。现在太依赖图形界面了。
<reiv> micheal: cookie ? referer?
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<wzlxx> reiv: 汗～
<spikerman> reiv, 问个问题，怎么标记复制的某段文字，把它放入寄存器A里去
<cfy> micheal: -U 成浏览器的应该没问题.
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 够了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我必须在异地办离职手续了
<cfy> micheal: 一般要求不多的.
<mao> ????
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 够个鸟！ 你们联手造成我父子分离！
<reiv> spikerman: 无论emacs还是vim，我还都没习惯用register.
<cfy> 这样也可以?
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<mao> 这个人有问题啊
<reiv> OMG>...
<spikerman> 谁知道怎么屏蔽掉irc 的登录信息
<spikerman> 是bot吧
<gebjgd> Use-Firefox: 给力
<ugoubuntu> 我也想
<mao> 122.193.13.18 。。。
 * reiv 找找。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我本来指望你们救我的，本来下周就可以在家享福了
<Gann> reiv: 可以用emacs画江恩四方图吗
<mao> 在干什么。。。
<reiv> Gann: 可以。
<reiv> Gann: 速度比较慢。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 唉... 倒是后无论如何你要请我吃饭，不许K记M记
<micheal> cfy: 那我再去看看-u的用法。
<Gann> reiv: 不过这个没有好处，最终还是要用inkscape查看哦
<Gann> reiv: 修改也要inkscape
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你小姨子...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 在异地办手续不知道会有多麻烦
<cfy> micheal: 你的user agent指定成什么了?
<reiv> Gann: 在emacs里面看呀。我贴的图看了吗？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 去去去，小姨子你就死了这份心
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ....
<Gann> reiv: 图看到了
<reiv> Gann: emacs里面不好改svg倒是真的。
<wzlxx> reiv: TEX排版现在用的还多吗？
<wzlxx> reiv: 有没有必要看下～
<Gann> reiv: 还真的是在emacs里面查看阿，佩服死了
<reiv> wzlxx: 在学校是用。现在不用。公司都用doc.
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 我用
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 唉，我当初脑热用TEX写CV, 要改一下还要下载套件
<Gann> reiv: 听说emacs可以查看和到处pdf格式
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 有没有教程？
<gebjgd> wzlxx: latex
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 马来西亚MM太顶真了
<gebjgd> google -> latex
<reiv> Gann: emacs看pdf不好，老是死掉。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ...
<Gann> reiv: 用什么看？我试试
<wzlxx> 还能看pdf？
<reiv> Gann: xpdf, apvlv。现在基本用kindle看。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 丫以后有机会去大马一定要请这mm喝咖啡...
 * kilior 麻烦把tusooa@122.193.13.18 ban 一个小时。
<Gann> reiv: 我是说emacs里面
<reiv> wzlxx: emacs有doc-view模式
<wzlxx> reiv: emacs里看？
<reiv> Gann: 我不在emacs里面看。
<reiv> wzlxx: 你C-x C-f一个pdf看看就知道了。
<cfy> Gann: 或许可以调用gnuplot来生成图片,再打开.
<wzlxx> 打不开，说是只能看到txt问你要不要看？
<reiv> wzlxx: ===
<reiv> wzlxx: 可能需要一些额外的软件。
<Gann> cfy: 你是说用emacs画图吗
<wlcycxy> m
<cfy> Gann: 可以调用gnuplot画,输出到文件,再emacs打开.
<reiv> wzlxx: 需要装ghostscript, xpdf
<Gann> cfy: 你熟悉gnuplot吗？是否可以用它画江恩四方图】
<cfy> Gann: 我会用一点点,不知道什么是江恩四方图
<Gann> reiv: 你是说，emacs看pdf需要装xpdf?
<cfy> Gann: 不过gnuplot应该强大到可以画
<Gann> reiv: 用过gnuplot吗？用它可以画江恩四方图吗
<reiv> Gann: 对的。实际上是转成png的。
<wzlxx> reiv: 我试试，昨天才给xpdf卸载了～
<Gann> reiv: 我正在打开一个pdf，文件目前正在一页一页的转换称png
<reiv> Gann: 个人认为，用elisp比gnuplot容易画。
<Gann> reiv: 如果转换后的文件能保存就好了
<reiv> Gann: 在/tmp/docviewXXXX下面。
<Gann> reiv: 谢谢，我就学elisp了
<Gann> reiv: 我想学elisp和python
<reiv> wzlxx: 你可以看看docview.el这个文件，里面有说需要哪些依赖。
<Gann> reiv: 到时候再学一个gnuplot算了
<vissible> zim和tomboy哪个更好用些啊
<Gann> vissible: tomboy好
<reiv> Gann: 努力吧。gnuplot用来画函数图像，以及统计数据。
<Gann> vissible: 可以网上保存，加上插件也可以插入图片
<vissible> Gann, 会不会感觉好乱啊
<wzlxx> reiv: 算了，还是不用了，用foxireader已经不错了～
<reiv> wzlxx: docview的截图： http://imagebin.ca/view/7vSLpj.html
<Gann> vissible: 不会
<Gann> reiv: 我用gnuplot画股票K线
<vissible> Gann, 插图片的插件叫什么
<lainme> C语言里条件编译如果用 #if 0，这里0相当于false？然后执行else的语句？
<reiv> Gann: gnuplot可以生成svg的。
<Gann> vissible: 你搜索一下
<Gann> reiv: 自从上次你给我画四方图，我就有个想法，如果把股票K线都画到svg图片里，那么，就可以做图分析了阿，那么，inkscape不是可以作股票分析软件了！！！而且什么江恩四方图，轮中轮阿，都可以一起用了，非常强大阿
<wzlxx> 对tex暂时没有需要～什么时候需要什么时候配置～
<iOpera> 额。这啥。这么多bot
<iOpera> tusooa 这死家伙
<wzlxx> 幸亏emacs有C/S模式，一不小心关了，汗～
<iOpera> happyaron: 咋不把这些bot踢了
<lazysnake> 似乎google code抽风了
<cfy> iOpera: 你在verycd下的那部卑鄙的我,有字幕的?
<iOpera> cfy: 不知道啊
<iOpera> 超，下面还那么多bot
<cfy> iOpera: 我在115下的没字幕...
<yy-mm-ss> 84XABCNLS:  hi
<iOpera> 哦。我好像没下载完
<zkwlx> 原来都是bot啊…………还以为我的编码设置错了呢
<cfy> iOpera: 我找到了字幕,如果你没的话,可以问我要.
<yy-mm-ss> 84XABCNLW: hullo
<wzlxx> bot是怎么做的啊？
<iOpera> 我先看下下载了没
<wzlxx> yy-mm-ss: hello
<wzlxx> 嘎嘎～
<iOpera> 239M cfy 那没下载完。没续接的吧
<yy-mm-ss> wzlxx 为什么你的名字不能补全.....
<wzlxx> yy-mm-ss: 不知道啊～
<cfy> iOpera: 什么续接?115的?
<iOpera> 是啊
<yy-mm-ss> 哇咔咔...怎么弄的啊 wzlxx
<zkwlx> cfy, 我也有，昨天刚看完
<wzlxx> yy-mm-ss: 可能是我没有配置详细信息？
<yy-mm-ss> 我也没有啊..
<micheal> cfy: 还是没解决，刚才把地址导入downthemall一样是403.UA我是随便在网上复制的。自己不知道在哪看ua。
<cfy> iOpera: 有的.谋人有的.
<iOpera> ？
<wzlxx> yy-mm-ss: 那你打错字母了吧～
<cfy> micheal: http://whatsmyuseragent.com/
<cfy> micheal: ifconfig.me
<cfy> iOpera: 发错了...
<cfy> iOpera: 有的.默认有的?
<cfy> 又发错..
<wzlxx> yy-mm-ss: 机器人是怎么做的？
<cfy> zkwlx:   默认有的?你哪里下的?
<iOpera> 已经在跑了
<yy-mm-ss> ....wzlxx 俺也不知呢...
<iOpera> 等你，急死。 lol
<wzlxx> yy-mm-ss: o～
<zkwlx> verycd
<cfy> iOpera: http://pastebin.ca/2009594
<iOpera> 谁会诊断网卡的
<zkwlx> cfy, http://www.verycd.com/topics/2866677/
<cfy> zkwlx: 我不verycd的.
<iOpera> 字幕？
<cfy> zkwlx: 没装.
<cfy> iOpera: 嗯.
<iOpera> 发邮件嘛。
<cfy> iOpera: 你是115下的?不是verycd?
<cfy> iOpera: ok,哪个?
<iOpera> 01的
<cfy> iOpera: ok
<iOpera> 台机网卡，连不上路由了。 nnnnd
<wzlxx> 在irc里如果知道一个人是不是机器人？
<zkwlx> 呃……邮箱
<zkwlx> iOpera, 恩，翻译的不错
<iOpera> wzlxx: 去骂他。从第一个骂起
<pocoyo> cfy: http://imagebin.ca/view/uH53_Ql.html 这个究竟是用什么画的?
<Warm_HUG> 哪位大神乘机讲讲图灵测试？
<wzlxx> iOpera: 汗～
<micheal> cfy: ua
<cfy> micheal: ?
<Warm_HUG> exaile一直是那么惨不忍睹
<wzlxx> iOpera: hello
 * wzlxx 嘎嘎
<cfy> pocoyo: 不清楚.不过dot可以画出类似的.
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: exaile很不错
<micheal> cfy: ua看到了，还是403，图片地址是“http://img9.tianya.cn/photo/2010/8/8/26595730_27630666.gif”，您可以试试吗？
<pocoyo> cfy: 什么dot?
<cfy> micheal: 设置了refer吧.
<cfy> micheal: 可能也有别的,你方不方便贴下,原来的url?
<cfy> pocoyo: media-gfx/graphviz
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 注意到那些随机bug没？
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: 没有
<pocoyo> cfy: 需要安装什么 el?
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: 没有bug
<Warm_HUG> 随机出现，抓都抓不到
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: 版本？
<cfy> pocoyo: 不是阿,这个是某个文件来画的.
<micheal> cfy: <img id = "contentPicUrl" onload='javascript:resetImageSize(this,900);' src=。是不是这个？
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 0.3.1.1
<pocoyo> cfy: 哪有这个命令?
<cfy> micheal: 不是,帖子.
<cfy> pocoyo: 安装media-gfx/graphviz
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: 0.3.2.0
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: 你的问题了
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 那你可能比我bug少点
<pocoyo> cfy: 你说怎么安装?
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: 没bug
<cfy> pocoyo: 包管理阿.跟emacs无关的.
<wzlxx> reiv 的壁纸很好看～
<cfy> iFvwm: ee收到没?
<iFvwm> 收了。
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: .....
<cfy> iFvwm: okay
<iFvwm> 切到有线网
<pocoyo> cfy: 或者? 刚才装了 graphviz.
<cfy> pocoyo: ?
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 你丫10.10？还是自己搞的？
<pocoyo> cfy: 给我个graphviz的参考示例?
<micheal> cfy: http://www.tianya.cn/publicforum/content/no04/61ce49d73c0d51b9539080a05f21fd84/1/0/1.shtml。
<pocoyo> cfy: 哪有media-gfx/graphviz 这样的包.
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: 我丫用的arch
<cfy> pocoyo: 我是gentoo,你应该是graphviz吧.
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: 你丫用的ubuntu吧？
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: 很正常
<pocoyo> cfy: .... 我服了...
<cfy> pocoyo: man dot即可.里面有例子.
<cfy> pocoyo: .
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: .....
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: ubuntu就是这么自信的渣
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: arch党
<wzlxx> emacs里类似与机器人的那个是哪个？就是可以和你对话的～
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: 恩
<cfy> micheal: 呵呵.refer呢.
<cfy>  wget --referer='http://www.tianya.cn/publicforum/content/no04/61ce49d73c0d51b9539080a05f21fd84/1/0/1.shtml' 'image url'
<vissible> gentoo
<micheal> cfy: 不懂refer，悲剧。
<vissible> cfy, gentoo装起来是不是太麻烦了啊，全编译下来要费不少电费哦
<gebjgd> vissible: arch阿
<gebjgd> vissible: 再不行用debian testing阿
<cfy> 加入这个即可--referer='http://www.tianya.cn/publicforum/content/no04/61ce49d73c0d51b9539080a05f21fd84/1/0/1.shtml'
<cfy> vissible: 呵呵.还好.
<vissible> gebjgd, arch上周末装了个，太新了，最新的内核了都
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: 你找个ppa 上0.3.2.0
<gebjgd> vissible: 我这里很稳定
<gebjgd> vissible: 2台都是arch，稳定的很
<gebjgd> vissible: 一台去年的，一台2004年的
<micheal> cfy: 谢了。浪费你很多时间了。:)
<vissible> gebjgd, 我硬盘没空间了，就8G，装上后就用了一天
<gebjgd> vissible: 怎么会？你硬盘就8G？
<cfy> micheal: 不行么?
<cfy> micheal: 我这里都可以的阿
<cfy> micheal: wget --referer='http://www.tianya.cn/publicforum/content/no04/61ce49d73c0d51b9539080a05f21fd84/1/0/1.shtml' 'http://img9.tianya.cn/photo/2010/8/8/26595730_27630666.gif'
<vissible> gebjgd, 8g剩余的啊
<cfy> micheal: refer不要变就好
<gebjgd> vissible: 剩下的都是片？
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 懒.....哪天受不了就上了，呵呵
<micheal> cfy: 行呀，只是跟你说声谢谢。
<vissible> gebjgd, 没任何片。有教程和很多收
<vissible> 书
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: 我就是受不了了，就上了arch了
<pocoyo> cfy: 怎么画不出来?
<gebjgd> vissible: 那也应该够阿
<gebjgd> vissible: 单系统arch用不了太大地方
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 后来arch太折腾，我又会ubuntu了 lol
<Warm_HUG> 回
<cfy> micheal: :)
<cfy> pocoyo: 不会吧....
<Kandu> Warm_HUG: 我也是受不了 ubuntu ，用了 arch
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: .........
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: 不折腾阿
<vissible> gebjgd,  等下次大折腾时再搞吧   到时不要win了  现在还留了个win
<gebjgd> vissible: 删了win吧
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 嗯，平常用，的确一点都不折腾
<cfy> micheal: wget --referer='http://www.tianya.cn/'这样也可以,短了点.好多了:)
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: 折腾就是一次的事情
<vissible> gebjgd, 暂时不能删，有别人要用时就不方便了
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: 配置完了就行了
<gebjgd> vissible: 不给别人用
<vissible> gebjgd, 哈
<Kandu> Warm_HUG: 然後就有需求的工具用 abs 定製編譯下，完事兒
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: ubuntu的问题太多了。不如上linux mint debian或者archbang
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: 无需自定制。装上就能用
<wzlxx> emacs里shell和eshell有什么区别？
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: 一个是debian testing定制版，一个是arch的定制版。自己慢慢滚了
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 嗯，arch满不错的说
<ugoubuntu> gebjgd: archbang 和 arch自己编译的有什么区别么？
<vissible> Warm_HUG, 确实不错,pacman挺好用
<gebjgd> ugoubuntu: arch不是编译系的os
<Warm_HUG> happyaron: deb里如果有需要，可以放进去自动配置的脚本啥的么？
<wzlxx> emacs里shell和eshell有什么区别？
<gebjgd> ugoubuntu: arch用的是bin
<Warm_HUG> vissible: 嗯呐
<huntxu> roylez_: ~
<roylez_> huntxu: .
<zkwlx> arch的图形界面好用吗？还是你们都用的tty？
<adam8157> Warm_HUG: 可以
<gebjgd> zkwlx: arch自己上桌面
<Warm_HUG> adam8157: 那这东西有正式的名称不？叫什么？
<zkwlx> gebjgd, 恩，这我知道，反正ubuntu的BUG多多
<Kandu> zkwlx: bug 少
<adam8157> Warm_HUG: preinst之类的啊, 在包内DEBIAN目录下, 就是脚本...
<zkwlx> 一直想换来着，就是实在懒得折腾，哈哈
<Warm_HUG> adam8157: I see
<yy-mm-ss> ubuntu字体好看
<gebjgd> yy-mm-ss: 能上ubuntu的字体包
<gebjgd> yy-mm-ss: 就一样好看了
<cfy> iFvwm: 什么东西?
<iFvwm> cfy: email? 自己看嘛
<Kandu> gebjgd: ubuntu 專門做了字體的包？
 * cfy pasted "" at http://paste2.org/get/1123141
<iFvwm> gebjgd: 啥字体包？
<cfy> micheal:
<cfy> micheal: http://paste2.org/get/1123141,下载脚本呢...
<iFvwm> 那脚本，速度太不稳定了吧。 cfy
<yy-mm-ss> gebjgd: 没用过arch ,刚从fedora下归来...fedora那字体怎么配置都没有ubuntu那么清晰
<cfy> iFvwm: wget的调用....不能怪我...
<gebjgd> Kandu: iFvwm 是ubuntu的hint 补丁
<iFvwm> 那也有责任
<cfy> iFvwm: 加上-s参数,会显示下载地址,
<gebjgd> yy-mm-ss: ubuntu有个补丁
<micheal> cfy: 我自己写了脚本了。
<iFvwm> gebjgd: 就是些fontconfig的配置。也叫补丁。。
<touparx> ubuntu字体效果的确非常不错
<Kandu> gebjgd: 哦，原來如此。
<gebjgd> iFvwm: 确实补丁吧
<cfy> iFvwm: 名字:::地址,然后你把地址复制出来,axel -a 'xxx'好了.这样速度快.
<cfy> micheal: 哦:)
<gebjgd> iFvwm: 包都必需重新上的
<wzlxx> cfy: 你习惯eshell,还是shell？
<iFvwm> 补丁。。。是针对bug才说的吧。
<cfy> wzlxx: 都不用.xterm
<iFvwm> 说明其他系统都有bug?
<gebjgd> Kandu: 开字体平滑: sudo yaourt -S cairo-ubuntu fontconfig-ubuntu freetype2-ubuntu libxft-ubuntu
<gebjgd> iFvwm: 开字体平滑: sudo yaourt -S cairo-ubuntu fontconfig-ubuntu freetype2-ubuntu libxft-ubuntu
<Kandu> iFvwm: patch 只能翻譯成 補丁 吧？
<iFvwm> 算了吧。你不明白fontconfig的
<gebjgd> Kandu: 上了就好了
<iFvwm> 都可以自己配置的
<wzlxx> cfy: 没看懂～
<Kandu> gebjgd: thx
<yy-mm-ss> gebjgd: 看下你的网页字体是怎样的,秀图. :)
<gebjgd> Kandu: 相应的那些arch默认包就要删除了
<gebjgd> yy-mm-ss: 比如？
<gebjgd> yy-mm-ss: 啥网页？
<yy-mm-ss> 你的firefox啊
<gebjgd> yy-mm-ss: 点个url
<ugoubuntu> 我考虑弄台二手IBMThinkPad G41来体验arch不知道 淘宝上卖的那些信得不～
<yy-mm-ss> 哦 就ubuntu中文文论
<yy-mm-ss> 论坛..
<cfy> wzlxx: 你是说ansi-term还是eshell么?我自己另开了一个,xterm
<yy-mm-ss>  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<yy-mm-ss> gebjgd: 我想看看有没有ubuntu那么好看.
<yy-mm-ss> 嘿嘿
<cfy> iFvwm: 我不用opera的irc...erc阿.
<gebjgd> yy-mm-ss: http://imagebin.org/126049
<micheal> cfy: http://paste2.org/p/1123149，我写的。:)
<yy-mm-ss> 不好看!!!汗
<iFvwm> cfy: 泥潭了
<gebjgd> yy-mm-ss: 你发个ubuntu的看看
<gebjgd> yy-mm-ss: 我看看怎么好看了
<yy-mm-ss> 我在fedora也是这样子,眼睛受不了
<wzlxx> cfy: emacs里的～
<yy-mm-ss> 就回来了
<gebjgd> yy-mm-ss: 没觉得
<gebjgd> yy-mm-ss: 天天看。越看越好看
<iFvwm> gebjgd: lol 笑死了
<gebjgd> yy-mm-ss: 截图
<gebjgd> yy-mm-ss: 无图无真相
<iFvwm> 还不如我fvwm的好看
<yy-mm-ss> gebjgd: 稍等
<iFvwm> 要图，自己安装一个
<iFvwm> :D
 * gebjgd ignore ifvwm
<cfy> micheal:差不多:)
<touparx> ignore。。。
<cfy> ignore神?
<caleb-> Kandu: patch 修正档
<alick> 咋恁多机器人？
<cfy> gnome下是什么图片浏览器?
<alick> cfy: eog
<yy-mm-ss> gebjgd: 你看是ubuntu的字体好看还是你的好看,:) http://imagebin.org/126051
<cfy> alick: okay
<gebjgd> yy-mm-ss: 我的好看
<iFvwm> yy-mm-ss: 你这字体不好的
<yy-mm-ss> ...
<gebjgd> yy-mm-ss: 你的字体都是日本国的矮子
<gebjgd> yy-mm-ss: 你审美尤有问题了
<yy-mm-ss> 比你的要清晰
<gebjgd> yy-mm-ss: 没觉得
<yy-mm-ss> 你的发毛
<gebjgd> yy-mm-ss: 我的一点都不毛
<iFvwm> gebjgd: 你的更差。。。
<cfy> 除了eog呢?
<gebjgd> yy-mm-ss: 你的倒是更毛
<iFvwm> http://imagebin.org/126052 yy-mm-ss 用园体
<yy-mm-ss> = .=
<Warm_HUG> iFvwm: 神贴图是手工贴还是脚本搞定？
<iFvwm> ub的新安装，没中文的时候，那字体真的没得比。 nnnd
<iFvwm> 安装了wqy。就差很多了
<touparx> 哈哈，你们怎么改字体，在我这儿显示都是楷体
<iFvwm> Warm_HUG: 你说呢
<micheal> cfy:  mirage。类似eog但快些。
<gebjgd> iFvwm: 同意
<gebjgd> iFvwm: 那是是san的字体吧？
<Kandu> caleb-: :)
<Warm_HUG> iFvwm: 那神是怎么处理文件上传和返回的网址？
<iFvwm> Warm_HUG: 鼠标中键啊
<iFvwm> notify一显示，url就进了剪贴板
 * Warm_HUG 栽倒，原来不是脚本
<iFvwm> 。
<iFvwm> cfy: 你给他说明。 nnnd
<Warm_HUG> 再次栽倒
<touparx> 搞个基本自动显示图片？
<cfy> micheal: 嗯,装了mirage了.
<cfy> gebjgd: 圆体阿.
<touparx> 干嘛不xv或者feh？
<iFvwm> cfy: 居然乱装。
<Warm_HUG> iFvwm: 有现成的不？
<iFvwm> feh啊
<cfy> iFvwm: .
<iFvwm> Warm_HUG: 论坛找
<cfy> iFvwm: feh不好用....
<iFvwm> feh多好。。
<gebjgd> cfy: 圆体毛
<cfy> gebjgd: 肯定的.
<gebjgd> cfy: 所以用了stheit
<iFvwm> 你试试feh -t *.jpg
<cfy> iFvwm: 用不来...
<iFvwm> 多快
<iFvwm> 。。
<Warm_HUG> iFvwm: feh？我找找
<caleb-> touparx: xv 沒維護了吧
<gebjgd> cfy: 但是我的老本子还是用的那个圆体
<gebjgd> cfy: 效果确实不错
<touparx> caleb-: 没维护了？
<iFvwm> xv倒是偏了点
<touparx> caleb-: 还不知道，反正能用就行
<iFvwm> 脚本内部用用还可以
<cfy> gebjgd: ee版的圆体...
<gebjgd> cfy: 就是那个
<touparx> iFvwm: xv偏了，就display吧
<iFvwm> 改版的。不是我的。 cfy
<gebjgd> cfy: 大本子上没用
<cfy> iFvwm: 啥?
<iFvwm> touparx: lol
<cfy> gebjgd: 哦.
<iFvwm> touparx: 你就推荐feh不就好了。
<iFvwm> 功能那么多
<cfy> iFvwm: feh,gif怎么动?
<iFvwm> cfy: 别说是我的。说我改的。我没这版权。。
<caleb-> touparx: display 太慢鸟
<iFvwm> 。。 多年不用gif了。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦...
<caleb-> imagemagick 强大但是慢
<iFvwm> 平时看不出慢吧。
<iFvwm> 批量，也看不出。因为没比较了
<caleb-> cfy: viewnior 可以看 gif 动画
<cfy> caleb-: 哦。
 * touparx 看个图还那么多学问~
<gebjgd> cfy: viewnior不错
<iFvwm> gif 你可以convert出来看。 lol cfy
<caleb-> iFvwm: graphicsmagick / exactimage 都是加速版 imagemagick
<cfy> iFvwm: caleb- micheal  算了。虽然是py的。。。。但是还是用来media-gfx/mirage好了。。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: convert成啥？
<caleb-> 不过兼容性还是 imagemagick 好
<iFvwm> 那分支，没成熟的api
<wzlxx> eshell不能设置环境变量吗？
<touparx> cfy: convert很变态
<caleb-> viewnior 不错，不过可能要自己改改
<wzlxx> 类似与.bashrc的？
 * wpahipc 玩的就是感觉
<cfy> touparx: convert成啥呢？我要动的
<iFvwm> 连续播放罗
<touparx> cfy: 没试过看gif的，你google下
<cfy> viewnior,很好
<iFvwm> win下都没啥用gif的了吧
<cfy> 删除mirage....
<caleb-> iFvwm: gif 很多人用滴
<iFvwm> 曾经风靡网页的gif
<touparx> cfy: 这速度。。。
<cfy> touparx: .
<iFvwm> 给个地址看看。 caleb-
<caleb-> gif 和 png 相比还是有些地方不错
<iFvwm> 我可很少见到gif的
<caleb-> iFvwm: 很多 人/论坛 都用 gif smiley/头像 的
<gebjgd> qq上用gif
<touparx> 貌似firefox可以直接打开gif吧
<iFvwm> 额。。。。头像倒是有。 nnnd
<caleb-> gif 广告也很多
<cfy> iFvwm: http://www.tianya.cn/publicforum/content/no04/61ce49d73c0d51b9539080a05f21fd84/1/0/1.shtml
<caleb-> gui web browser 一般都支持 gif 动画
<iFvwm> 广告，我都屏蔽的。
<cfy> caleb-: 批量看起来不方便。
<happyaron> iFvwm: 换png吧。
<iFvwm> 啥。
<caleb-> cfy: 所以用 viewnior 看啊
 * cfy 都不睡觉的。。。我睡觉
<iFvwm> happyaron: 你跟 caleb- 说。
<cfy> caleb-: 嗯。 用了。
<caleb-> 8bit 图 gif 和 png 互有胜负
<happyaron> caleb-: png就是文件尺寸太大。
<iFvwm> 我经常用的 thumb.pl。要不。 cfy
<cfy> iFvwm: 这啥？
<iFvwm> gif索引色嘛
<happyaron> caleb-: 静态的还是jpg，动态的清晰度高了就只好png，否则gif
<caleb-> webp 不知啥时才有多一点软件支持
<cfy> iFvwm: 算了.我随便看看的.一般不看图片:)
<iFvwm> cfy: 读入单行文件名，feh显示的
<caleb-> 目前 chrom* browser 支持 webp 的
<cfy> iFvwm: 我feh都删除了。
<iFvwm> 比如 find xxxx|thumb.pl
<iFvwm> ..
<iFvwm> 这也舍得删除。
<cfy> iFvwm: 那我看看。
<cfy> iFvwm: 我要，我再去装。。。
<iFvwm> tie
<cfy> iFvwm: email?
<iFvwm> http://fpaste.org/Shh4/
<iFvwm> 几句
<cfy> iFvwm: 能看gif?
<iFvwm> 不能。
<iFvwm> 看死看。
<cfy> 那干啥的？
<panjin> 大家好,有没有人遇到过运行3D程序，cpu和显卡过热，自动关机的情况呢？
<iFvwm> 通常find一堆图片，然后点击看
<yy-mm-ss> 没有 panjin
<panjin> 驱动已经装了，以前在Windows下跑极品也没自动关机呀，现在开个星空实验室都不行，有没有解决的办法呢？
<gebjgd> panjin: 正常
<wzlxx> 大家晚安，刚知道了eshell的厉害，哈哈～
<gebjgd> panjin: 过热保护
<yy-mm-ss> 这样啊
<panjin> yy-mm-ss: 对呀，我感觉就是这样
<gebjgd> panjin: 别用笔记本玩游戏
<gebjgd> panjin: 16度空调直吹
<cfy> iFvwm: 为啥不find -exec feh -t '{}' +？
<yy-mm-ss> 我玩 nexuiz
<yy-mm-ss> 哈哈
<panjin> gebjgd: 只是用来看星星而已，他就自动关机了
<gebjgd> yy-mm-ss: 太次了
<iFvwm> 通用啊。其他任何脚本的输出，都可以用上。 cfy
<panjin> gebjgd: 呃，宿舍没空调
<gebjgd> panjin: 太次了
<iFvwm> 要不，处理那些干嘛
<gebjgd> panjin: 去外面玩
<cfy> iFvwm: ......
<cfy> iFvwm: 我还是删除。。。。。
<gebjgd> 现在北方都零下了
<iFvwm> nnnd
<yy-mm-ss> 哈哈,怎么说也是个linux游戏啊,支持嘛..
<cfy> iFvwm: 用不上阿。。。
<iFvwm> 找图标什么的，就用得上
<panjin> 我感觉驱动不给力啊
<panjin> 有什么好办法么
<cfy> iFvwm: find -name '*.png' -exec viewnior '{}' +
<iFvwm> 没这快的吧
<cfy> iFvwm: 睡觉。。。。。。
<iFvwm> 。
<cfy> iFvwm: 能有多快呢。
<iFvwm> 蛮多爬虫脚本，都是用feh验证图片码。
<iFvwm> 你迟早需要feh
<cfy> iFvwm: 确实。我还是再装上。。。。
<iFvwm> ï¼ 
 * cfy 我太折腾了。。。。feh已经删除装上4遍了。。。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 不自动分析验证码么？
<iFvwm> 你就是个墙头草
<iFvwm> :D
<cfy> @_@
<iFvwm> 图片，，，分析不出。多数
<cfy> 哦。
<cfy> ok装上了。
<cfy> 睡觉去。
<roylez_> iFvwm: .
<roylez_> iFvwm: 大晚上的，还在雷人呢？
<iFvwm> roylez_: 你想闪电？
<roylez_> iFvwm: 来吧...
<iFvwm> 别。留着你，陪我玩多好。。。
<iFvwm> 经常找点好玩的来
<roylez_> 搞不懂你，有娃有老婆的，大半夜还在上网干什么
<iFvwm> http://bak.hot14.115cdn.com/pickdown/96bacab9d5d05a495ac4fb0225eb53c04cf91c7d/M00/00/4D/tzyLCkzvnbwAAAAAK6uAACEeCl86312155/MovieReleased.Net-Despicable.Me.DVDRip.XviD-iMBT.avi?file=MovieReleased.Net-Despicable.Me.DVDRip.XviD-iMBT.avi&key1=4cf9005d&key2=3131382e3234392e36382e3236
<iFvwm> 本来不上的
<roylez_> bt免了，暂时没力气下
<iFvwm> 想起你无聊。来找你的
<iFvwm> axel -n 100 下的
<roylez_> 明天早上要体检，估计得6点起床，nnnd
<cfy> iFvwm: 不要。。。哪么多。。。估计不行的。
<cfy> iFvwm: 4个差不多了。。。
<iFvwm> 封ip。又不是封我的，我急啥。 lol
<iFvwm> roylez_: 记得多喝水，血就抽得少
<iFvwm> 盐水
<iFvwm> 别当献血的
<roylez_> 已经喝了很多了
<roylez_> 现在粮食涨价，血好贵的
<Warm_HUG> 和EE打交道，早晚给算计死...太恐怖了，就连抽血也算计下
<cfy> 体检能抽多少血。。。
<zdon> 问下，十进制1的二进制是多少哈？
<cfy> iFvwm: 那封谁的？而且，只是限制，貌似不封。
<cfy> zdon: 1
<roylez_> cfy: 一滴血，10碗饭要不？好贵的...
<cfy> 2
<iFvwm> cfy: 谁用-n 100。封谁的嘛
<cfy> 发错。
<cfy> iFvwm: 谁？
<iFvwm> 看谁上当
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> curl xx|bash ....
<cfy> 睡觉....
<iFvwm> 这 tusooa死家伙。我骂他了。人呢
<Warm_HUG> 如果有人闲的蛋疼，功力又够，是不是可以用脚本以wget为核心写个浏览器？
<roylez_> 88，我睡去了
<Warm_HUG> 我也睡觉去
<zn9158> 有人么？
<^k^> zn9158, ....  00:04 
<zkwlx> 有
 * lazysnake 各位游戏达人进笑了 http://imagebin.org/126061
<lazysnake> s/进/见
<i360> happyaron: 如何定制小debian
<alexyxai> 各位能访问 http://code.google.com/intl/en/appengine/ 吗? 我这被墙了......
<knownbad> 这很正常，国家的福利。
<Kandu> alexyxai: 免費的防火牆呢 :P
<knownbad> 简称国福。
<knownbad> 国Fxxx...:)
<Kandu> alexyxai: 基本上所有 Google 產品在我這裡都被牆
<lazysnake> alexyxai: 没有吧
<alexyxai> 俺的 appspot.com 地址倒没被墙. 问题是现在 eclipse plugin GAE SDK 没办法下载了...
<happyaron> i360: debootstrap
<i360> happyaron: 400M
<i360> happyaron: 300M不到点
<i360> happyaron: 我刚才就debootstrap,然后删除了些Locales,man什么的
<i360> happyaron: Finnix不知道如何
<i360> happyaron: based on Debian
<Lavande> 那么多诡异的用户，是干啥的啊，bot部队？
<happyaron> i360: debbootstrap是能用工具定制的最小系统。
<Lavande> 哈皮阿蓉
<i360> happyaron: 里面有很多东西，什么cron,perl什么的
<i360> happyaron: 因为我要搞个Portable Linux
<lazysnake> :-D
<kdlijian> 怎么多了这么多奇怪的nick？
<kdlijian> channel被爆了？
<lazysnake> kdlijian: 那是马甲
<happyaron> perl不可能没有，dpkg要用。
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 这也太狠了吧 搞恁多马甲干嘛
<lazysnake> kdlijian: 你也可以啊
<kdlijian> lazysnake: see
<kdlijian> 踢人还蛮累的吧 没有脚本吗？
<kdlijian> :)
<kdlijian> happyaron: 辛苦了
<kdlijian> Don't make so many nicks,  or freenode will disable your account and ban your IP from the server side.
<kdlijian> Use-Firefox 这是真身 我见过
<kdlijian> 于是，整个世界清静了
<happyaron> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/12/03/%23ubuntu-cn.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 Not Found . IN gettitle
<happyaron> 官方log
<kdlijian> @K 很配合吗 404
<happyaron> wzssyqa: gotta sleep, good night.
<Kandu> 官方 log 比 ubuntu-eu 的好看點
<happyaron> 刚才没注意到tusooa搞了这个么个东西，抱歉处理晚了。
<gebjgd> 又输光了
<night> n
<night> who is here now
<Kandu> gebjgd: 鬥地主呢
<night> !
<gebjgd> Kandu: 恩
<Kandu> gebjgd: 今天不幸在晚飯時吃到一隻蒼蠅
<gebjgd> Kandu: 天天都输光
<gebjgd> Kandu: 恭喜阿
<Kandu> gebjgd: 同喜
<gebjgd> Kandu: 大老板。要发财
<night> what are you doing now?
<night> i am alone
<redmorning> shell里面evil指什么？比如这句话"why  would you choose evil over a loop?"
 * RavenChan Cuivea
 * RavenChan Suilad a mae govannen
<guanyu> exit
<vmlinz> ./quit
<lazysnake> 我在联通打工的时候，有次有个阿妈跑进来，拉着我就问，姑娘，移动的营业厅在哪里？我给她指了路，她居然说，我找不到啊，你送我过去吧。。我。。:-D
<bao__> 美国佬怎么到中国家门口来练兵了
<knownbad> 怪朝鲜去
<knownbad> lazysnake: 您是个姑娘？
<knownbad> gebjgd 哪里去？
<lazysnake> bao__: 对些事没有太多的想法。
<lazysnake> s/些/此
<bao__> 中国也太懦弱了
<alvin_rxg> (19:59:07) knownbad: lazysnake: 您是个姑娘？
<Jagdwurst> 大吃一斤
<knownbad> 是不认识。
<lazysnake> :-D8-)怎么说也不像。本人是男的。别想多了。刚刚那话是引用的。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 把这个传个gebjgd, 我出去下。 http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/ele/2092412075.html
<alvin_rxg> sir, yes sir
<knownbad> good boy...:D
<lazysnake> 有没发现bar很多余？
<alvin_rxg> lazysnake: 你麻烦了，你惹恼酒吧了
<lazysnake> alvin_rxg: 好吧。bar意指电脑里的。×××。。。我死了
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<knownbad> panel?
<alvin_rxg> (20:06:23) knownbad: alvin_rxg: 把这个传个gebjgd, 我出去下。 http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/ele/2092412075.html
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 。。。。。。
<knownbad> 谢了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你什么时候成传话筒了。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: knownbad 刚才在web2 qq上看qqlive ，新片，吴雨森的剑雨
<knownbad> 有露点吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你给我的那个archos media tablet
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不是android的archos 5 internet
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不能上linux
<knownbad> 华为开始打进美国了。
<knownbad> 不能hack吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: hw无处不在
<knownbad> hackchos.
<knownbad> hackachos.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不知道。我知道就是archos 5 internet
<knownbad> 听起来还好。
<knownbad> 那是个二手的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 知道
<gebjgd> knownbad: 现在你要么买nv 的tegera
<gebjgd> knownbad: 要么就是这个arm a8的
<gebjgd> knownbad: arm a8上android 2.2没有任何问题
<knownbad> 觉的还是5“的tablet加上gsm好。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 这个没有gsm
<knownbad> 现在的都只有wifi而已。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你只能自己上angstrom linux自己搞3g usb
<knownbad> 我想也当手机。
<gebjgd> knownbad: tint2升级。重启xchat
<gebjgd> knownbad: 当手机？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那买那个benq的s3好了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那个可以当电话
<knownbad> 配个蓝牙就行了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 但是由于是用的atom
<gebjgd> knownbad: 所以续航不成
<gebjgd> knownbad: 所以还是archos 5
<knownbad> 太耗电了。
<knownbad> 最起码也要arm还是qualcomm.
<gebjgd> knownbad: arm的电量控制不错
<gebjgd> knownbad: archos 5 8G ssd版的1500元拿下
<gebjgd> knownbad: 硬盘版的太厚了
<knownbad> 那都还可以hack.  cpu就不行了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: ???
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什么cpu不行？
<knownbad> 就是只能买既有的再改其他的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你可以双系统
<gebjgd> knownbad: android + angstrom linux
<gebjgd> knownbad: archos 5 internet支持
<knownbad> 有些 embedded kit 可以改装但没这么微型的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 改装什么？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 给archos装gsm？
<knownbad> http://jalopnik.com/5705129/remote-control-airplane-captures-a-birds-eye-view-of-new-york-city
<knownbad> 可以遥控飞机？
<knownbad> archos不是有一款不是有gps吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: archos 5有
<gebjgd> knownbad: 加个模块就行了
<knownbad> 要加钱的呢。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 起码比不行强吧
<knownbad> 嗯，只要开源就值得鼓励。
<gebjgd> knownbad: http://store.archos.com/archos-internet-tablet-p-90.html
<gebjgd> knownbad: 似乎已经带了gps了
<knownbad> 但没开源。
<gebjgd> knownbad: And for the first time, you can also use your ARCHOS 5 in pedestrian GPS mode. It doesn’t have to be mounted on the windshield of your vehicle to guide you. The GPS navigation system now works independently. Of course you will have to purchase the license and the maps of the countries or continent you want, but we give you 7 days to try it out and you’ll see just how powerful and useful it is. We have Western European and North Americ
<gebjgd> an maps for you to navigate with.
<knownbad> 对了，充电器接头好像不是标准型？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是标准型的吧
<knownbad> 哦，那我有兴趣了。
<knownbad> 要是再加个gsm手机我就买了。
<knownbad> 你刚刚说那个beng的在那里可以找的到？
<gebjgd> knownbad: benQ s3
<gebjgd> knownbad: 国外很贵
<gebjgd> knownbad: 待机太短了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 另外看片不行
<gebjgd> knownbad: intel gma900的
<knownbad> 噢。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 兲朝卖1100到1800吧
<knownbad> archos 70 不是更划算吗？
<knownbad> 咦，你的天朝是个王八？
<knownbad> archos 5 和 archos 70 有什么差别？
<knownbad> 除了银幕？
<gebjgd> knownbad: archos 70处理器是1G的
<gebjgd> knownbad: archos 70不能上angstrom linux
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没开放
<gebjgd> knownbad: 额。似乎开放了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我再看看
<knownbad> 嗯，世事没有完美的。
<knownbad> 咦是吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没有gps
<knownbad> 难怪。
<knownbad> 就觉得价位好像划算点。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 额。似乎全能自己上linux
<gebjgd> knownbad: 但是我觉得7寸太大了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 5寸是极限
<knownbad> 是给我妈用的。
<ultimatebuster> O.o
<knownbad> 只要能上网看看股票，再加上skype就行了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那你还70合适
<knownbad> 我再看看。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 70的贵阿
<gebjgd> knownbad: 比archos 5 internet 贵多了
<knownbad> 没吧？  8gb $279?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是阿
<gebjgd> knownbad: archos 5 internet 8g才200
<knownbad> 但老人的视力没的省，看的吃力她也不要。
<gebjgd> knownbad: alvin_rxg Internet-Tablet Archos 5 - 8 GB 最便宜的 138,85 EUR
<gebjgd> knownbad: Archos 70 internet tablet 8GB 249最便宜
<knownbad> 不会吧？  $105?
<^k^>  05:11
<gebjgd> knownbad: Archos 43 internet tablet 8GB 要196
<knownbad> 这个可以上android.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还是archos 5 internet值阿
<gebjgd> knownbad: 这几个默认就是android
<gebjgd> knownbad: 都可以自己上angstrom linux
<knownbad> 两个都可以。
<knownbad> archos 43 和 5.
<knownbad> 其实我是想101比较适合我妈。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 但是43和70没写内存数
<gebjgd> knownbad: 就5写了
<knownbad> 不是可以加卡吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我说的是内存
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不是闪存
<wulongji> 这么晚了，大家还没有休息？
<knownbad> 我得看下wikipedia comparison.
<lazysnake>  GLib-CRITICAL **: g_dir_read_name: assertion `dir != NULL' failed
<lazysnake> rythmcat
<gebjgd> knownbad: ???
<gebjgd> knownbad: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archos
<knownbad> 新的gen8不包挂archos5.
<knownbad> 新版用的是1g cortex a8.
<knownbad> 兼有dsp，影音应该更好。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 5有dsp
<gebjgd> knownbad: Resistive是电阻式的？
<knownbad> 嗯，刚看到 800 a8.
<lazysnake> gebjgd: http://code.bulix.org/qzk1aw-78896 any ideas ？
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 怎么给我加多了一个source 郁闷
<knownbad> 硬碟版厚多少？
<lazysnake> gebjgd: http://code.bulix.org/qzk1aw-78896?raw  看下是什么问题哦。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: sourcesource??
<runrunrocky> 多媒体选项里面的声音是选alsa还是pulsaudio？哪个好些？
<knownbad> 找到了，厚了快两倍。。。：（
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你刚知道阿
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 我不应该点bash。。。呃。你安装下看能听歌不
<knownbad> 是啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 所以绝对不买硬盘版
<gebjgd> lazysnake: makepkg --build之后上传
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 我这用的是oss，不知道是不是声卡驱动的问题，现在刚刚那个。GLib-CRITICAL **: g_dir_read_name: assertion `dir != NULL' failed
<knownbad> 看起来还是101适合些。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 太大
<knownbad> 给老妈子用。
<knownbad> runrunrocky: 如cpu够快pulseaudio好。
<knownbad> 好用。
<runrunrocky> knownbad: thx
<knownbad> 共用的相容性好多了。
<knownbad> pulseaudio共用的相容性好多了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不好带
<knownbad> rogers.com?  加拿大？
<runrunrocky> knownbad: ok。你使用的10.10么？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 43和5值得选一个
<runrunrocky> knownbad: 我用的rogers
<gebjgd> lazysnake: libgtksourceviewmm2>=2.0 ???/
<knownbad> 你以为我妈还带出去用？
<gebjgd> lazysnake: wtf?
<knownbad> runrunrocky: 10.04.
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 头晕了
<knownbad> 公司用lts.  个人用arch.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 要是在公司我就用debian testing
<gebjgd> knownbad: 稳腚
<knownbad> 会用debian的不多。
<knownbad> 嗯，101还没出呢。
<knownbad> 再等等。
<knownbad> 一定得让老妈子满意，我可不想拿回来自个用。
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 能用不？
<knownbad> 在不行可能就得买ipad了。。。呜呜
<knownbad> 不该带她去看ipad的。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 不能
<lazysnake> gebjgd: GLib-CRITICAL **: g_dir_read_name: assertion `dir != NULL' failed
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 是不是出现这个？
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 不是
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 缺少依赖关系：
<gebjgd>   -> libgtksourceviewmm2>=2.0
<gebjgd> ==> 正在检查编译时依赖关系...
<^k^>  05:36
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 我修改了。libgtksourceviewmm2 就行了。
<lazysnake> 要安装那个东西。:'(
<gebjgd> knownbad: 苹果的是电阻屏吧？
<knownbad> 应该是。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 英文是？
<gebjgd> knownbad: Resistive?
<knownbad> 是
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那archos 43太牛比了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 比5高的分辨率。电阻屏幕
<guanyu> 帮忙看一下为什么mysql不能remote access把
<gebjgd> knownbad: 能上linux 双手打字了
<knownbad> 查看中不确定是否resistive。
<knownbad> 奇怪，就是没人写明。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: http://www.newgadgets.de/19160/vergleich-archos-5-und-archos-43/
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是电阻屏
<knownbad> 43快点。
<knownbad> archos 5过时了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 恩，正在看
<knownbad> 元月会去ces, 到时再看看。
<knownbad> 你去不去cebit?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 5的大小比较爽
<knownbad> 那我宁可买101.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 去。顺便去 alvin_rxg 和 Jagdwurst 家吃饭
<gebjgd> knownbad: 5的价格比较不错
<^k^>  05:52
<knownbad> 该回去工作了。
<gebjgd_> alvin_rxg: 有个问题
<gebjgd_> alvin_rxg: .config/autostart里的东西为什么老是自己加进去？
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd_> alvin_rxg: 比如我在wm的自动启动里面写了什么程序自动加载
<gebjgd_> alvin_rxg: 但是在.config/autostart里面它会自己出一份
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd_: 不用理它， openbox 不会加载它的
<gebjgd_> alvin_rxg: 这样开机之后就是2份那个程序在运行了
<gebjgd_> alvin_rxg: 加载了
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd_> alvin_rxg: 这就是我不理解的地方
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd_: 去问 gdm
<gebjgd_> alvin_rxg: 没有gdm
<wulongji> 问大家个问题 ，ubuntu下，有什么好用的词典么？非在线翻译的。
<gebjgd> wulongji: stardict
<gebjgd> wulongji: qstardict goldendict
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 你的那个上传到aur了么？
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 没。我自己都没搞定。不可能传上去。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 什么没搞定？
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 你什么东西没搞定？
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 我自己都听不到歌。
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 那个程序似乎有些问题。我的是oss
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 但是你的那个pkgbuild没有问题了
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 呃。别人的版本才alpha，也要放上去吗？
<gebjgd> lazysnake: rhythmbox?
<lazysnake> rhythmcat
<lazysnake> 是只猫儿
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 源里没有么？
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 没。这是新程序
<lazysnake> gebjgd: http://code.google.com/p/rhythmcat/ 我有空再看下，看是什么问题。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 我编译了装了，为什么没有程序？
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 大写的。
<lazysnake> 我想不明白为什么要弄个大写。
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 有问题吗
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 装不上
<lazysnake> :-D
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 牛逼了
<lazysnake> 怎么回事。我这倒安装上了。
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 但是没法用。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: -U不上
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 为什么不用source？
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 用过。一样的情况。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 源码有1.6m
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 用过不行我才svn的。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 话说foobnix有歌词
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 启动是相当的慢。没deadbeef快。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 你天天启动它n遍阿？
<alvin_rxg> mpd 飘过……
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 话可不是这样说。
<lazysnake> gebjgd: (RhythmCat:28096): Gtk-WARNING **: Error loading icon from file '/usr/../share/RhythmCat/images/ICON.PNG':	打开文件“/usr/../share/RhythmCat/images/ICON.PNG”失败：没有那个文件或目录
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 这是24的源码出来的。。
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 就是这个样子。我还是=它几个月再来看吧。
<wulongji> 刚才说得词典，我安装了，问题是，没有具体得词典文件，没有找到合适的俄语词典
<yy-mm-ss> =.= 都干的通宵????
<lazysnake> wulongji: 要什么词典哦
<wulongji> XP下用灵歌斯不错，ubuntu下词库比较难找，我需要俄语词典
<lazysnake> :-D
<yy-mm-ss> stardict上不是有吗
<ultimatebuster> 虽然很喜欢python但是目前还不知道django到底怎么用。。还是用php算了。。
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 用现成的二进制包结果依然。
<lazysnake> :-D
<wulongji> stardict上不提供词典下载了，我刚看了
<wulongji> 估计是版权问题，现在论坛登录不了，词典下载链接也取消了
<gebjgd> wulongji: golddict
<gebjgd> wulongji: 上babylon的辞典
<lazysnake> wulongji: Stardict有个google等在线翻译。
<wulongji> 恩，在线得我用过，
<wulongji> 问题是，我不经常在线，所以需要一个本地词库
<wulongji> 各位，有知道那里下载词库？
<lazysnake> wulongji: 那就非常的淡痛了。我只有英文的。
<gebjgd> wulongji: golddict
<gebjgd> wulongji: 上babylon的辞典
<gebjgd> wulongji: golddict
<gebjgd> wulongji: 上babylon的辞典
<gebjgd> wulongji: goldendict
<wulongji> 我去了上babylon的辞典了，俄语对汉语得没有找到，都是英文对俄语，或者英文对中文得
<wulongji> 英文词典，比较容易找，俄语得就困难多来。
<wulongji> 各位，你们当地都几点来？
<wulongji> 北京时间6点53？
<yy-mm-ss>  7:00
<wulongji> 你们继续吧，我睡觉了，我这里才4点多
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我刚才是退出房间了么？
<bao__> 哪款笔记本的屏幕最靓，苹果除外
<Gann> 苹果机可以装linux吗
<bao__> 当然可以
<bao__> 但是干吗不用OSX呢
<Gann> bao__: 我想用mac用linux
<bao__> 那你就是喜欢折腾了
<bao__> 谁都知道OSX比Linux好
<Gann> bao__: 为什么好
<bao__> 啥都好
<Gann> bao__: 因为我学的都是linux下的编程
#ubuntu-cn 2010-12-04
<bao__> Linux下有甚么编程
<touparx> 模你，all
<cfy> test
<^k^> cfy, ....  08:34 
<olvi> ^k^: ?
<olvi> ^k^: nihao,xiongdi
<olvi> ChanServ: ni
<olvi> freeflying: hi
<wzlxx> 大家早上好～
<olvi> wzlxx: zao
<olvi> 早
<wzlxx> cfy: 别名的设置是直接设置就可以了啊？
<wzlxx> 这样怎么管理啊？
<wzlxx> cfy: eshell里～
<cfy> wzlxx: 哦。不清楚。alias么？
<wzlxx> cfy: yeah
<cfy> wzlxx: 从来不用elisp
<wzlxx> eshell本身就是一个elisp解释器，太强了～
<wzlxx> cfy: 用shell吧？
<cfy> wzlxx: zsh
<cfy> wzlxx: 呵呵。我用slime
<wzlxx> cfy: 你不是不用lisp吗？
<cfy> wzlxx: 我说不用elisp阿，我以前只知道它是 shell.所以没用。
<Decade> Morning every one!
<wzlxx> cfy: 改配置能不重启emacs就生效吗？
<cfy>  wzlxx: M-x eval-region?
<benyii> 各位早
<Decade> benyii: 你好！
<benyii> Decade, 你好
<benyii> 我想问下，eclipse 有没有人在用
<Decade> cfy: 在吗？我不小心格式了win分区，linux下的unformat工具有没？
<Decade> benyii: eclipse？我看看是什么。
<cfy> Decade: 再分出来。就好。 保持分区大小，再保持开始的地方一样。
<benyii> 呵呵呵，软件
<Decade> cfy: 但是资料没有了啊。
<cfy> Decade: 怎么会？分区只是一个表而已。别太在意
<Decade> benyii: Sorry,我还没有学习到开发的阶段。
<cfy> Decade: 如果你忘了。就用testdisk扫
<Decade> cfy: 好的，我去试试看。
<Decade> cfy: 我试过重分区的，但是无效，分出来就是空白的了。
<General_liu> 能交流下PHP吗？
<cfy> Decade: 应该不会的。可能你分错了？
<cfy> Decade: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<cfy> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step#Partition_table_recovery
<Decade> cfy: Thanks! And I'll try it!
<Kandu> cfy: 他是 format 分區，不是刪除或修改了分區唉
<Decade> Kandu: 是的，擦写了文件分配表。
<cfy> Kandu: 看错了。。。。唉。。。。
<cfy> Decade: 不知道。。。。。
<Decade> Kandu: 肯定没有覆盖data区。
<Decade> cfy: 咯，那不是没回 了？
<Kandu> Decade: 嗯，所以找數據恢復工具唄
<Decade> Kandu: 我在google找了N久，没找到，所以跑这来问cfy了。
<cfy> Decade: testdisk不知道还行不行。试试 http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<cfy> Decade: 跟文件系统无关的数据恢复。
<cfy> Decade: 不清楚如何恢复ntfs。你再看看testdisk的文档，或者ntfs的。photorec的话，只有在最后才使用。
<Decade> cfy: 谢谢，反正只要有工具可用，总可以恢复的，我就是不想把硬盘拆下来，本子拆硬盘有点费事。
<cfy> Decade: 什么类型的数据？大的还是小的？
<Kandu> Decade: http://news.skycn.com/article/13592.html  這個也許有用，我以前都是用這裡介紹的工具
<Decade> cfy: 就是xp的启动分区，我format错了，丢了没关系的，可是想学会这个方法，这样以后碰到类似的事情就不会束手无策了。
<Decade> Kandu: Thanks!
<cfy> Decade: 哦。那别用photorec了。直接试试testdisk,看看行不行。
<cfy> 估计不行。。。。
<Decade> Kandu: 我想用linux下的工具 ，嘿嘿，想彻底的抛弃win
<cfy> 直接恢复成ntfs行么？
<Decade> cfy: 我还没试好testdisk恢复分区呢。
<Decade> cfy: 我就把那几个网页打开了先看看。
<cfy> Decade: testdisk是你无删除了分区，像你格式化的化，估计没戏。
<Decade> cfy: 嗯，那也先了解一下。
<Decade> cfy: 你刚才提醒了我，我去market里面找了一个叫Magic Rescue的软件，看看能不能恢复出来。
<wzlxx> 谁用eshell?
<cfy> Decade: 我觉得应该从恢复文件系统入手。testdisk可能不合适。你看看那些ntfs恢复软件好了。
<olvi> Decade: 呵呵，撤掉抛弃，你上班的地方是win还是li
<Decade> olvi: 我是网管兼桌面支持，只要有足够的准备，我可以要求全面更换。
<Decade> olvi: 而且我相信领导们不会反对的，他们正头疼上班玩游戏的事呢。
<Decade> olvi: 现在的问题是有几个打印控件我还无法替换掉。
<Decade> olvi: 用linux省老多了，还没有版权的影响，现在版权风暴不是越刮越烈吗？
<cfy> Decade: 哈哈，支持。
<olvi> Decade: 厉害噢，打卡的，打印控件，你想办公啦邮件啦聊天啦什么的都用Ubuntu噢？
<Decade> cfy: 嘿嘿，换完了就我一个管理，兄弟的饭碗也更稳固了不是？嘿嘿。一点小心思。
<Decade> olvi: 嗯，我现在不是正在体验吗？
<Decade> 我已经小半年，基本用不上win了。
<Decade> cfy: 反正公司也省钱了，也不怕中毒中木马了，我的工资也可以考虑动动了，哈哈，皆大欢喜。
<olvi> Decade: 这样都有，管多少pc噢？
<wzlxx> eshell中不能使用tab补全～
<wzlxx> /me纠结
 * wzlxx 纠结
<olvi> Decade: 有意思，搞开源上班，文档切换，你想游戏的话呢
<Decade> olvi: 不多，大约200PC，5个ASA，9个VPN，
<Decade> olvi: 我自己吗？个人的电脑不管，我只管办公区。
<Decade> olvi: 这样还能省点设备更新费用。
<olvi> Decade: 公司里头么
<hceasy> 哈哈哈哈
<hceasy> 哈哈
<olvi> Decade: 每天出点故障都有得弄，200pc
<hceasy> 哈哈哈哈哈
<hceasy> 哈哈
<hceasy> 啊啊
<hceasy> 这个算不算刷屏
<hceasy> ?
<olvi> hceasy: 你捡到金子啦
<hceasy> <olvi> 辣椒吃多了 肚子在转筋儿
<Decade> olvi: 用win就保证不出故障吗？
<hceasy> <olvi> 拿感觉...
<hceasy> 真tmd的爽
<Decade> olvi: 更何况我感觉linux比win稳定。
<olvi> Decade: 就说win不稳定嘛，ubuntu可以使用多低的配置就可以运行了？现在你布置多少台给美眉用啦
<hceasy> 怎么办啊怎么办
<hceasy> 肚子里转筋儿
<Decade> olvi: 几乎全是，90%以上是女生用。
<olvi> Decade: 厉害噢，羡慕噢
<Decade> olvi: 你想的什么呢？80%都已经有主了，而且没几个是花瓶，都是有自己能力的。
<Decade> olvi: 我这不是办公商务型公司。
<Decade> olvi: 我是在生产企业工作。
<wzlxx> cfy: 你有没有试过在emacs的shell里面运行vim？
<wzlxx> cfy: 以及其他一些终端程序～
<NoIE> http://61.172.192.88/
<NoIE> 联通新的推送广告地址。
<bao__> 现在的win 插屁也挺稳定的
<bao__> 说不定比Linux桌面还稳定呢
<missing> win 7好
<olvi> o
<olvi> 可以噢，强劲
<GinTonic> 有人没？
<void1> ren
<Jinsong> 谁能教教我怎么翻墙？？
<GinTonic> 我也想翻
<NoIE> 自由门。
<Jinsong> 搜索“自由门”连接被重置……
<Kandu> Jinsong: https://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/wstp/wstp.html
<NoIE> Jinsong: 你有skype吗？
<Jinsong> 多谢 Kandu
<Jinsong> 没有
<xiaohuhu> 汗..今天更新好慢..
<xiaohuhu> 请求了音乐信使会话。请单击 MM 图标接受。
 * ppdog 有人吗？
<mrmuxl> ？？
<touparx> 人很多
<ppdog> 嘿嘿
<Decade> ppdog: 人那是相当的多。
<mrmuxl> 不知道你要什么样的！
<ppdog> 就是没人说话对吧
<Decade> ppdog: 嘿嘿，都在上班咧。
<mrmuxl> 没有好的话题
<ppdog> 噢
<mrmuxl> 还好今天休息
<ppdog> vim的irclog到哪里去找？
<iVIM2> 请教xterm的-fa参数完整的变量名是什么
<iVIM2> 刚才我在man xterm中/f[a-z]+a[a-z]+搜索到很多
<missing> 你要干吗?
<iVIM2> missing: 我要写到.Xdefaults中
<missing> 配置什么呢?我也不知道~~~
<iVIM2> missing: -fa default
<iVIM2> missing: 应该是XTerm*后面变量名我不知道
<missing> 我也不知道,我都是用的主席的配置
<aiguo110> 终于加个联系组了，我打字能看见么？
<ppdog> aiguo:能
<Decade> aiguo110: 没问题。
<aiguo110> 哇，终于成功了
<ppdog> aiguo:恭喜，嘿嘿
<Decade> aiguo110: 也是第一次上IRC吗？
<aiguo110> 是啊
<Decade> aiguo110: 呵呵，我也是，到现在也不太会呢。
<aiguo110> 我也是从论坛上知道这个东西的，还不知到做什么。。。
<wars> yun
<wars> 你们这些小孩子  呵呵
<ppdog> 问一个问题，empathy好像不支持很多命令，比如 /msg，怎么让它能够支持？
<iVIM2> ppdog: 换irssi
<ppdog> 不换不行的吗？
<ppdog> 没有个什么插件之类的？
<iVIM2> ppdog: empathy本身支持问题，换irssi
<ppdog> 噢，我试试
<ubuntu> heoo
<ubuntu> q
<chris_> 怎么在crontab里面设置mplayer，让它弹出窗口播放视频？
<cfy> chris_: DISPLAY=":0.0"
<chris_> cfy: ??
<chris_> cfy:  try
<iVIM2> chris_: DISPLAY=:0 mplayer ...
<cfy> DISPALY=":0" mplayer
<chris_> cfy: 我写了个脚本，脚本里是用mplayer播放的视频，怎么在crontab里执行弹出窗口啊？
<cfy> chris_: 设置好 DISPLAY变量。
<chris_> 刚才是可以，我想试试脚本可不可以
<iVIM2> cfy: 这里引号可以不加
<iVIM2> chris_: 你是说要弹出窗口？
<chris_> iVIM2: 恩
<chris_> 测试可以了
<cfy> iVIM2: 嗯。
<iVIM2> chris_: 如果xterm配置好的话，可以xterm -e '脚本路径名'
<chris_> 怎么用gcc编译asm汇编文件啊？
<iVIM2> chris_: gas
<iVIM2> chris_: as ...
<iVIM2> chris_: 查ibm的一个文档
<chris_> iVIM2: 我的是gnome-terminal
<iVIM2> chris_: 力荐xterm
<chris_> iVIM2: 为什么啊？
<iVIM2> chris_: mplayer无须VTE
<iVIM2> chris_: xterm -bg black -fg white -fa default
<chris_> iVIM2: 这句是干嘛的啊？
<iVIM2> chris_: 测试一下就知道
<chris_> 额
<mrmuxl> xterm
<mrmuxl> xterm 好像用不了ibus
<chris_> 那还是算了，我还是在用ibus的
<iVIM2> ibus很不稳定
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: 你确定xterm和ibus冲突？
<mrmuxl> gnucash也用不了ibus 和 fcitx
<mrmuxl> 我的是用不了
<mrmuxl> 打不出字
<Kandu> iVIM2: 能用，他沒配置好而已
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: 恐怕是没配置好
<iVIM2> Kandu: 我本来就猜到如此
<mrmuxl> 是从来都没有配置过
<mrmuxl> 我用gnome
<chris_> 额
<Kandu> iVIM2: xterm 有什麼優點呢？
<iVIM2> Kandu: 不知道是不是export xim=@im=的问题
<mrmuxl> 还是archlinux
<chris_> apt-get怎么本地安装一个deb软件包啊？
<iVIM2> Kandu: 可定制性，还有轻量级
<mrmuxl> dpkg -i
<Kandu> mrmuxl: 我和你的環境一樣
<chris_> 10.10好像不默认安装dpkg了
<iVIM2> Kandu: 你问roylez
<Kandu> iVIM2: 好的
<iVIM2> Kandu: 我对XTerm主要是因为他轻，其实我懒得配置，你man xterm就知道xterm的配置有多复杂
<mrmuxl> 看样子用arch很多在这里潜水阿！多年没有用debian了，我当时在用的时候是sarge刚刚出来
<mrmuxl> 还是从woody升级上来的
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: arch能裁减体积吗？
<mrmuxl> 什么裁剪体积阿！说明白点，小弟没有明白意思
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: 基本系统要将近500M
<Kandu> iVIM2: :)
<mrmuxl> 很多都可以不装阿！
<Kandu> iVIM2: 不能裁剪體積，比 ubuntu 更占空間
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: 你base能有多少不装阿
<mrmuxl> 我现在  /  占用的12G
<Kandu> iVIM2: 主要是 ubuntu 的包分得細，可以按需裝， archlinux 是一股腦兒放一個包里
<iVIM2> Kandu: Ubuntu的base很小？
<chris_> apt-get怎么本地安装deb包啊？
<Kandu> iVIM2: 不知道
<iVIM2> Kandu: 我较长时间没用Ubuntu了
<Kandu> iVIM2: 我也是
<mrmuxl> 可以自己abs然后设置makepkg自己打包阿！不过archlinux没有devel包会比debian要大些
<mrmuxl> 除非像debian样分包
<iVIM2> Kandu: 我想你说的应该是指Ubuntu不会装/usr/lib的意思？
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: 没觉得Deb小很多，大概100M左右
<mrmuxl> 可以试试lfs
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: Deb大概小100M左右
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: 我水平有限，不敢LFS
<Kandu> iVIM2: 不過 arch 會不裝軟件的擴展說明文檔，這個能縮減體積
<Kandu> iVIM2: lib 肯定要裝的
<iVIM2> Kandu: 我说的不太对
<iVIM2> Kandu: 是指类似于linux_headers这类包
<iVIM2> Kandu: Ub默认不装的
<mrmuxl> 要定制的成本太大
<mrmuxl> 没有时间阿！
<iVIM2> 还有一种方案就是找压缩率高的文件系统
<mrmuxl> 用常了，软件多了，自然大了那个是没有办法的
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: 主要我要构建一个最小的Linux编程环境
<mrmuxl> debian不大的
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: 包括可以内核编译
<mrmuxl> 或者用那种微小发行版
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: 我昨天晚上刚刚弄过Debian
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: 300M的样子
<mrmuxl> 那样不如用lfs
<iVIM2> 不知道压缩文件系统这条路是否可行
<mrmuxl> 应该可行，100M的样子是可以的
<cfy> Kandu: 你blog用的什么web  server
<Kandu> cfy: nginx
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: 你知道压缩文件系统比较优秀的例子吗？
<cfy> Kandu: 上传怎么搞？一定要搞一个cgi么？
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: ext4几乎不压缩
<cfy> Kandu: 我想简单点。只是分享文件啥的。
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: reiserfs似乎有点点压缩
<Kandu> cfy: 上傳，我還沒學呢
<cfy> iVIM2: reiserfs不是压缩。是对于存放小文件有优化。
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。为啥nginx呢？
<iVIM2> cfy: 哦
<Kandu> cfy: 聽人家忽悠說 nginx 好
<mrmuxl> 看看这个http://www.squashfs-lzma.org/
<iVIM2> cfy: 什么文件系统压缩的
<mrmuxl> 或者btrfs
<cfy> iVIM2: btrfs有吧。
<mrmuxl> btrfs有的
<iVIM2> cfy: btrfs现在稳定性如何
<mrmuxl> 要可用估计要等几年吧！
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: 我要看稳定性
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。。。其实对我来说差不多。。。。我也是听说nginx nb啥的，稍微尝试下。。。后来发现没啥特别的。。。。
<mrmuxl> 我可不敢把数据放btrfs上
<cfy> Kandu: 你感觉好么？
<Kandu> cfy: 非常不錯
<cfy> iVIM2: 还可以吧，不清楚。
<cfy> Kandu: 如何不错？
<mrmuxl> meego项目用的就是btrfs
<Kandu> cfy: 目前，開了幾個月了，只占了 500K 內存
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: 把Linux扔到btrfs,把btrfs编译进内核,boot扔在ext2,可以么?
<cfy> root     26398  0.0  0.1   4416   620 ?        Ss   Nov25   0:00 nginx: master process /usr/sbin/nginx
<cfy> www-data 26399  0.0  0.2   4984  1452 ?        S    Nov25   0:00 nginx: worker process
<touparx> 我用btrfs+reiser4
<cfy> 我的也要1.5M了。。。。
<touparx> iVIM2: 完全可行
<mrmuxl> 可以的
<cfy> Kandu: 你怎么优化的？
<Kandu> cfy: 弄錯了，是 1.5 M
<iVIM2> touparx: grub不知道是否支持btrfs,grub2是否有相关模块？
<Kandu> cfy: 我的計算器默認是 16 進制的。剛剛忘記了，以為 10 進制
<mrmuxl> 好像有支持btrfs的grub了
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。。。
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: grub2是模块化的，应该更容易支持btrfs?
<mrmuxl> 嗯
<touparx> iVIM2: 我/就是btrfs，boot ext2
<iVIM2> touparx: Linux发行版还是LFS?
<cfy> Kandu: 我再路由器上开了lighttpd.lighttpd比uhttpd好多了。
<touparx> iVIM2: gentoo
<mrmuxl> 这样是最保险的
<mrmuxl> lfs
<iVIM2> touparx: 如果要启动压缩是不是要在/etc/fstab中平时添加Noauto之类的那地方添加compress?
<cfy> Kandu: 我传文件，uhttpd的话，瓶颈在cpu(U盘也可能有）。而，lighttpd的话，就是U盘速度的瓶颈了
<Kandu> cfy: 你拿路由器當 server 用？
<mrmuxl> 或者用oe定制个
<cfy> Kandu: 当下载机。server也行吧。680Mhz,64Mib,
<touparx> iVIM2: 不清楚，没用过compress选项
<iVIM2> touparx: 我看ibm的说明好像btrfs支持一个文件系统多个分区共用
<iVIM2> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-cn-btrfs/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 新一代 Linux 文件系统 btrfs 简介
<cfy> Kandu: 115网盘速度已经慢到，需要挂着下载了。。。。。
<lubcat> ....
<iVIM2> 其实我想构建的是arch而不是deb
<Kandu> cfy: 你的“傳文件”是什麼意思？
<cfy> Kandu: http传阿，pc wget下载。
<touparx> iVIM2: 要不是怕reiser4不不好在lvm下调分区大小，就全用reiser4了
<cfy> touparx: lvm+reiserfs
<iVIM2> touparx: reiser4内核默认不支持的，需要patch所以我不用了
<cfy> Kandu: nginx文档要比lighttpd少点吧。
<mrmuxl> 那就用abs构建阿！还可以设置cpu参数，不过工程量很大，:-)加油哦
<touparx> iVIM2: 不过btrfs有点非常不好，很占空间，85%就满了
<Kandu> cfy: 兩個的文檔還都沒看過
<touparx> cfy: 还在用reiserfs？
<cfy> Kandu: 都没看过？那你怎么配置的？默认的，然后全部静态？
<Kandu> cfy: 直接 apt-get 裝好就不管它了
<cfy> Kandu: 你那个留言的呢？
<cfy> touparx: 是阿。
<mrmuxl> 可惜阿！reiserfs的作者坐牢去了
<Kandu> cfy: 動態的，整個都是用 php 寫的
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。
<touparx> iVIM2: gentoo打patch非常方便，呵呵
<cfy> Kandu: 你会php?
<iVIM2> touparx: 我觉得既然是patch说明就不是Linux的主流了
<iVIM2> touparx: 这方面而言
<touparx> iVIM2: 潮流，新趋势，或者过时
<Kandu> cfy: 學了兩天
<mrmuxl> gentoo的开发者都很牛叉，很多patch都从gentoo那边出的
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。
<Kandu> cfy: 把站做好就停了
<mrmuxl> debina也有很多
<iVIM2> touparx: subvolumn是什么
<Kandu> cfy: 要學其他東西了 :)
<touparx> mrmuxl: 貌似patch还是redhat做的多
<touparx> iVIM2: 看文档上说的，subvolmn跟lvm的lv有点像
<cfy> Kandu: nginx，directory list，怎么搞？
<cfy> Kandu: 就像ftp那样，共享文件
<Kandu> cfy: 搞過，忘了，你搜搜
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。
<cfy> Kandu: 如果文档做得好，是不是就不用搜索了？
<Kandu> cfy: http://wiki.nginx.org/HttpAutoindexModule
<cfy> Kandu: 你怎么搜索的？
<iVIM2> touparx: btrfs的断电性能如何
<cfy> Kandu: 我也搜到了。
<iVIM2> touparx: 就是说万一断电
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: 你用arch?
<flyfrog> 冒昧问一个问题，irssi不能像evince那样同时打开多个频道吗？
<iVIM2> flyfrog: /join即可
<iVIM2> flyfrog: 切换是Alt+左右方向键
<flyfrog> 那样不久看不到原来的了
<flyfrog> 噢，谢谢
<iVIM2> flyfrog: 关闭只要/window close
<flyfrog> iVIM2:谢谢
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: arch可以从光盘安装吗
<Kandu> cfy: 搜的時候後面加了個 site:nginx.org
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。我google,第二个结果就是了。
<iVIM2> Kandu: Google搜索是否支持正则表达式
<iVIM2> 请问Arch可以用pacman从光盘安装么
<Kandu> iVIM2: 不知道
<touparx> iVIM2: fsck
<touparx> iVIM2: 迄今为止，还没有意外断过电，本本
<touparx> iVIM2: 不过强行关机，之后就会fsck
<iVIM2> touparx: fsck不一定搞的定，我上次虚拟机ext4断电麻烦了
<iVIM2> Kandu: 你用arch?
<Kandu> iVIM2: 嗯
<Kandu> iVIM2: 還有 debian
<iVIM2> Kandu: 如何从光盘构建arch的base
<Kandu> iVIM2: 有光盤了，直接裝就是了吧
<iVIM2> Kandu: 那个安装的curse没有选择btrfs的
<iVIM2> Kandu: 我手动fdisk,mkfs然后能否pacman从光盘安装base
<Kandu> iVIM2: 光盤里的內核支持 brtfs 么？
<iVIM2> Kandu: 不支持，我要重新编译的
<iVIM2> Kandu: 我是从光盘启动
<cfy> Kandu: 看上去，在我的路由上nginx表现更好
<iVIM2> Kandu: 哦，对这也是个问题，我还没向导
<BluebirdShao> 我安装ubuntu 10.4之后，硬盘响得厉害
<iVIM2> Kandu: s/向导/想到
<BluebirdShao> 有人遇到和我一样的问题吗？
<iVIM2> BluebirdShao: sudo aptitude install laptop-mode-tools
<BluebirdShao> 可是我用的是台式机
<BluebirdShao_> laptop-mode-tools 对台式机也有用吗？
<archl> 没用。
<iVIM2> BluebirdShao: hdparm
<Kandu> iVIM2: 剛我看了，光盤里有 btrfs 的模塊的
<Kandu> iVIM2: 而且 arch 的內核是把 btrfs 的支持編譯進去了
<iVIM2> Kandu: 官方的最新已经支持了
<Kandu> iVIM2: 我的是 2010.05 的光盤。這樣的話。可以像你說的那樣做了
<archl> BluebirdShao: 看 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1487050&page=1
<iVIM2> Kandu: 对了，但是如何从光盘呢？
<^k^> ⇪ title: [SOLVED] hard drive noise in lucid...regression or ? - Ubuntu Forums
<BluebirdShao> archl: 好的，我看一下
<iVIM2> Kandu: 用pacman在光盘
<BluebirdShao> archl: 我这里的网速真是慢得可以呀
<lubcat> BluebirdShao  一网网天下
<iVIM2> Kandu: Server = file:///对么
<BluebirdShao> lubcat: 开了半天了都没有动静，- -!
<mrmuxl> 用archboot的那个iso
<Kandu> iVIM2: 不知道
<iVIM2> Kandu: 先试了再说
<archl> BluebirdShao: 那是Ubuntu全球论坛
<BluebirdShao> archl: 我用的什么网络呀，电信的还是教育网的？
<BluebirdShao> archl: 我的一点反应都没有
<iVIM2> Kandu: 对arch而言，/boot分50M是否够
<Kandu> iVIM2: 夠了
<archl> BluebirdShao: 可能性有：1. 内存和/Swap交换空间问题——使用过多swap，
<archl> 2. 硬盘坏道。。。硬盘在Linux下检测更严格。
<archl> 3. sudo service syslog stop 试试
<iVIM2> Kandu: 如果要一个默认内核，再一个自己编译的内核，要多大
<iVIM2> Kandu: 我Debian是21M现在
<hceasy> ???
<Kandu> iVIM2: 這個難說了
<Kandu> iVIM2: 給個200M吧
<hceasy> 都在研究什么?
<iVIM2> Kandu: 为什么自己编译反而会大？
<iVIM2> Kandu: 我initrd都不编译的
<Kandu> iVIM2: 編譯進內核，編譯進模塊，放的地方不一樣了
<iVIM2> Kandu: 除了系统启动必须的我基本上都是编译进模块
<Kandu> iVIM2: 那50M 差不多了
<iVIM2> Kandu: 对btrfs的/需要多少M(base+base-devel)
<Kandu> iVIM2: 2M左右
<iVIM2> Kandu: 2M????
<iVIM2> Kandu: 根文件系统，我基本上只分/boot和/的
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，不错nginx表现更好点。
<cfy> Kandu: 不过也有可能是我没有配置好。
<Kandu> iVIM2: 我說的是這個模塊要占的空間
<iVIM2> Kandu: 哦
<iVIM2> Kandu: btrfs文件系统的用户级工具不在，好像要下载
<Kandu> cfy: 你把其他 server 用試用比較了？
<Kandu> iVIM2: 另外下
<Kandu> iVIM2: 只有不穩定版的
<cfy> Kandu: 没有，只是稍微比较了下。lighttpd nginx,下载文件。
<iVIM2> Kandu: 那个2010.05压缩的，很难找到base什么的在那里
<iVIM2> Kandu: 交换分区我看wiki推荐256MB,对我来说太大了，是否能更小？
<Kandu> iVIM2: 不用 swap 也行
<iVIM2> Kandu: 那我分个64M
<Kandu> iVIM2: 光盤里的 sqfs 解壓出來再 mount 下找找看
<iVIM2> Kandu: 懒得折腾还是网络安装
<Randy_> 没swap问题很大
<Randy_> Kandu, 应该用chroot,mount是不行的
<iVIM2> Randy_: 我刚才free -m发现用了12Mswap
<Kandu> Randy_: 哪個用 mount 不行？
<Randy_> iVIM2, 不够的，如果内存用完，系统会出问题
<Kandu> iVIM2: 網絡安裝就容易多了  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners%27_Guide#Install_from_an_Existing_GNU.2FLinux_Distro
<Randy_> Kandu, 就是sqfrs的问题
<cfy> Kandu: 好明显阿
<Kandu> Randy_: 不 mount 這個文件，如何 chroot?
<Randy_> Kandu, 不是解压了吗？
<iVIM2> Kandu: 我刚才就在看这个wiki,想想还是按照他做
<Kandu> Randy_: 解壓出這個文件，然後 mount 這個文件
<Kandu> Randy_: 我還沒找到能解壓它的工具
<Randy_> Kandu, sqfrs是可以直接mount,解压后是目录
<Kandu> Randy_: 解壓工具是啥？
<Randy_> Kandu, 在wiki ubuntu定制有写
<Kandu> Randy_: 唔，找到了
<Kandu> iVIM2: 那個 wiki 說的應該是最適合的辦法了
<cfy> Kandu: 不过nginx的directory list没有lighttpd的美观
<Kandu> cfy: 我看過，後面的日期，屬性有錯誤
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，一个6M(lighttpd),一个16M
<Kandu> cfy: 應該說，錯位，沒對齊
<cfy> nginx完胜阿。。。。
<cfy> 速度上。不过不太好看。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 要麼自己寫一個
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，可以考虑下，cgi
<RavenChan> cfy, 你上次问我要公钥？
<cfy> RavenChan: 嗯。问你几次了。。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 服务器重装了。所以要。
<RavenChan> cfy, 为什么要重装= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 没有iptables可用。内核不支持。
<RavenChan> cfy, 那重做内核不就好了
<cfy> RavenChan: openvpn(好像是这个名字)不能重做
<cfy> RavenChan: 给个用户名。
<RavenChan> cfy, ?
<RavenChan> cfy, openvpn?
<cfy> RavenChan: vps阿，内核不能动，
<RavenChan> cfy, vps分配给你的不是虚拟机嘛
<RavenChan> cfy, 你都能重装怎么会不能动内核
<cfy> RavenChan: 嗯。反正不能内核
<RavenChan> cfy, username:dr
<RavenChan> cfy, 你试过了？
<cfy> RavenChan: 重装一下子就装好了。有基本系统的。
<RavenChan> cfy, port？
<cfy> RavenChan: 11111,你试试，dr
<RavenChan> Permission denied (publickey).
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦？
<cfy> 错了？
<RavenChan> cfy, 忘了加用户名了呜..
<cfy> ...
<cfy> 哦。看到你了。
<RavenChan> 有rsync么？
<RavenChan> cfy, 有rsync么？
<cfy> 有的。
<cfy> RavenChan: 需要别的跟我和 masyray说都可以.:)
<cfy> maskray
<RavenChan> cfy, k
<chris_> 最近ubuntu老是提示your login keyring is can not use any more,这样一个输入框，我输入任何密码多不对，但是cancel取消两次就没有了，下次开机依旧有。
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦，顺便说下，不能密码登录的。
<RavenChan> cfy, 为啥
<cfy> RavenChan: 也不为啥。防止暴力破密码吧。
<cfy> RavenChan: 随便试试的。
<RavenChan> cfy, 32位的机器= =
<RavenChan> cfy, 内存有多少?
<cfy> RavenChan: 嗯。
<RavenChan> cfy, 500M lol= =
<cfy> 512M
<wowoto> hello
<wowoto> :D
<cfy> wowoto: 窝窝头。
<chris_> 最近ubuntu老是提示your login keyring is can not use any more,这样一个输入框，我输入任何密码多不对，但是cancel取消两次就没有了，下次开机依旧有。
<wowoto> cfy: :D
<^k^> wowoto, 好  14:01 
<wowoto> tenzu: :D
<RavenChan> cfy, cpu不错诶，开个distcc怎么样
<wowoto> 大家好ya~~~~~
<cfy> RavenChan: 现在是debian了。
<wowoto> roylez: 拜見主席：D
<cfy> RavenChan: gentoo用不了iptables，所以换了。
<RavenChan> cfy, cpu不错诶，开个distcc怎么样
<wowoto> roylez: aircrack-ng 和3.36內核沖突~~~~。。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 是debian阿
<cfy> debian也能开？
<tenzu> wowoto: 拜见窝窝头
<RavenChan> cfy, 我和你说distcc,你和我扯debian干嘛= =
<wowoto> hi
<cfy> RavenChan: 你不是要在vps上开？vps是debian阿.这个我不懂阿。
<^k^> wowoto, 好  14:04 
<cfy> RavenChan: distcc不只是gentoo的？
<RavenChan> cfy, distcc哪都有阿= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦。
<wowoto> tenzu: 拜見疼豬
<wowoto> ：D
<cfy> RavenChan: 装好了。
<RavenChan> cfy, 不过服务器是32位的= =
<RavenChan> cfy, = =
<wowoto> 誰用freebsd
<wowoto> ：D
<wowoto> 我想知道哪有搜狗的字庫下載
<iVIM2> Kandu: 刚才pacman -Syy && pacman -S pacman -r /mnt/arch
<wowoto> 用于fcitx
<cfy> wowoto: maskray好像在用。
<iVIM2> Kandu: 然后pacman -Sy base -r /mnt/arch
<wowoto> cfy: 不懂
<cfy> wowoto: 不过他不在。
<iVIM2> Kandu: 我怎么看到pacman又在下载列表里
<iVIM2> cfy: 什么sogou,这不是流氓么
<wowoto> iVIM2: 那就下載唄
<wowoto> iVIM2: 流氓好用就行
<cfy> iVIM2: 不是我阿。
<cfy> RavenChan: 然后怎么配置？要特权的么？
<wowoto> cfy: ：D
<iVIM2> cfy: sunpinyin是什么
<cfy> iVIM2: 我只用fcitx，其他不用的。
<iVIM2> wowoto: 我认为流氓就是不要用
<iVIM2> cfy: fcitx-sunpinyin
<wowoto> iVIM2: 謬論
<RavenChan> cfy, 我大概是用不上了= =debian有cross-compiler可以装么
<iVIM2> wowoto: 理念不同
<wowoto> iVIM2: 那是，我理念沒您那麽先進
<cfy> RavenChan: 貌似没给64bit的。
<iVIM2> cfy: 你是Debian?
<cfy> iVIM2: vps是，我是gentoo
<RavenChan> cfy, 啊啊啊啊，我要自己编译一全套compiler!
<iVIM2> cfy: 听说sunpinyin好
<chris_> 怎么编译asm汇编文件啊？
<cfy> RavenChan: .
<cfy> iVIM2: 算了。。。。我都不想打字。。。。
 * cfy 睡觉。
<iVIM2> chris_: 不是和你说as
<cfy> iVIM2: fcitx加上，搜狗的词库，还行。
<wowoto> cfy: 問題是從哪下載
<chris_> iVIM2: 什么as？
<iVIM2> cfy: sunpinyin和pinyin,五笔什么的平行的
<iVIM2> chris_: as *.s,*.s就是汇编源代码
<cfy> wowoto: http://fcitx.googlecode.com/files/pyphrase-large.tar.bz2 ?
<RavenChan> cfy, 10m/s，这妖异的网速= =
<cfy> iVIM2: 哦。
<wowoto> cfy: thx
<cfy> RavenChan: 你说vps阿，是阿。。。不过传到我这里又不行了。。。囧。呵呵。
<chris_> iVIM2: 那win下的*。asm文件在linux下是*。s文件？
<RavenChan> cch, 嗯...
<RavenChan> cfy, 把gcc弄出来，还要binutils之类的= =
<iVIM2> chris_: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-assembly/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux 汇编语言开发指南
<chris_> iVIM2: 谢了
<RavenChan> cfy, 然后按着LFS编译一个cross-compiler出来！
<cfy> RavenChan: 你慢慢弄折腾吧。。。。。。。:)
<iVIM2> 不知道Linux支持多少架构
<BluebirdShao> quit
<iVIM2> Linux内核有多少种架构
<RavenChan> cfy, 你没装gcc = =
<iVIM2> Kandu: 我刚才按照wiki去pacman的时候空间不够了
<RavenChan> iVIM2, ls arch= =
<RavenChan> iVIM2, 然后你就知道有几种了
<RavenChan> alpha  avr32     cris  h8300  Kconfig  m68k       microblaze  mn10300  powerpc  score  sparc  um   x86_64
<RavenChan> arm    blackfin  frv   ia64   m32r     m68knommu  mips        parisc   s390     sh     tile   x86  xtensa
<iVIM2> RavenChan: 这里纯净，哈哈。我编译过，里面还有还是能么i686之类的
<iVIM2> RavenChan: Kconfig不是
<RavenChan> iVIM2,  = =
 * RavenChan 吐槽禁止!
<iVIM2> RavenChan: PSP属于什么？
<DraZet> 哈楼哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<DraZet> 好不容易用手机客户端登录上来
<RavenChan> iVIM2, arm?
<wowoto> DraZet: 。。
<iVIM2> RavenChan: 我现在在安装系统，等会儿查查
<iVIM2> RavenChan: 因为我看见说有法国人把Ubuntu弄到了PSP上面去
<iVIM2> RavenChan: 我这里没有实物，只能靠资料
<RavenChan> iVIM2, 还有ipod之类的，不过那好像是uclinux
<hceasy> ??
<hceasy> uclinux?
<hceasy> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<iVIM2> RavenChan: 不知道他怎么弄的
<iVIM2> RavenChan: 他只提供了最终结果文件
<iVIM2> RavenChan: 把他做成了游戏文件
<hceasy> 问个问题
<hceasy> 刚才在wiki上看关于day的解释
<hceasy> 0 day
<wowoto> !question | hceasy
<lubotu2> hceasy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iVIM2> !question | iVIM2
<lubotu2> iVIM2, please see my private message
<hceasy> !  ... 我手机 打字慢
<wowoto> 冏
<hceasy> 看我把问题说完行不?
<iVIM2> !question | ^k^
<lubotu2> ^k^: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hceasy> 极其人真该死
<wowoto> hceasy: 意思是你妹必要說，問個問題
<hceasy> 能看懂的
<hceasy> 不用翻译
<bao__> 手机也可以上IRC?
<hceasy> 直接就问感觉没礼貌
<hceasy> <bao__> 这个问题等会再讨论
<missing> 呵呵lol
<hceasy> wiki上说0day组织破解游戏时有个规矩
<wowoto> hceasy: 直接問減少看不必要文字的麻煩：D
<hceasy> 最后的文件大小不能超过65*2.8m 那个大小
<hceasy> why?
<hceasy> 这是一个默守的规矩
<DraZet> 哇塞，终于收到消息了
<hceasy> ?
<wowoto> hceasy: 听谁说这是默守的====。。
<wowoto> cfy: 下了那码表，只能一个一个打
<hceasy> <wowoto> wiki上写的 就是一个...潜规则
<wowoto> cfy: 打词组完全不行
<cfy> wowoto: 不会吧。。。
<hceasy> ?
<hceasy> 我的问题....
<wowoto> hceasy: wiki会有这白痴规则？ 告诉你问问题前要先说： 问个问题？
<wowoto> cfy: 会
<wowoto> cfy: 我打一句话给你看看
<cfy> wowoto: 我只知道有个规则是：不要问能不能问问题XD
<wowoto> cfy: 不只到从什么是后开是，我的书如发编成这样——  不知道从什么时候开始，我的输入法变成这样。  前面那句是词组打出来的，后边那句是一个个。。。。。
<wowoto> cfy: 没比要说问个问题
<hceasy> <wowoto> .... wiki上说 0day组织破解的游戏出硬盘版,大小不能超过65*2.8兆那么大 超过了就违反'潜规则'了
<wowoto> hceasy: 我没和你谈这问题。。。。。。
<cfy> wowoto: .
<RavenChan> iVIM2, 他们是用了一个bochs虚拟机
<hceasy> <wowoto> .....
<iVIM2> RavenChan: ?
<hceasy> 水牛
<wowoto> cfy: 很恐怖吧
<wowoto> 。////
<hceasy> 召唤水牛
<hceasy> 召唤ee
<RavenChan> iVIM2, 那个psp上的linux
<RavenChan> hceasy, 水牛是谁
<iVIM2> RavenChan: 也就是说Ubuntu还是for x86,只不过虚拟化了？
<hceasy> <RavenChan> '我没跟你谈论这个问题'.....
<RavenChan> iVIM2, 是
<RavenChan> hceasy, 不是，我只是想问‘水牛是谁’
<iVIM2> RavenChan: 那么他的架构是什么
<RavenChan> iVIM2, 什么的构架
<iVIM2> RavenChan: psp的
<RavenChan> iVIM2, 不知道，大概是arm
<iVIM2> RavenChan: PS2呢？
<wowoto> cfy: 难道是因为我的fcitx是3.6.3v
<wowoto> ？
<hceasy> <RavenChan> 水牛就是水牛
<iVIM2> RavenChan: 我曾经看到psp有自己的交叉编译工具
<happyaron> wowoto: 用4.0吧。
<hceasy> <RavenChan> 经常上u坛你就知道了
<hceasy> <happyaron> op
<RavenChan> iVIM2, ps3是powerps
<wowoto> happyaron: 好，安装完毕
<cfy> wowoto: 不知道。。
<RavenChan> iVIM2, ps3是powerpc
<RavenChan> cfy, 装一下gcc = =
<hceasy> happyaron .... wiki上说 0day组织破解的游戏出硬盘版,大小不能超过65*2.8兆那么大 超过了就违反'潜规则'了
<cfy> RavenChan: ok
<hceasy> happyaron: 能给我说下这个是怎么回事吗?
<GinTonic> 无聊
<hceasy> <happyaron> 看到说话了么?
<GinTonic> linux搞不定
<GinTonic> 看到了
<happyaron> hceasy: 不知道。
<chris_> 为什么我ubunutu里面没有/etc/samba/smbpasswd文件啊？
<shvntr> 硬盘版要求2.8×65，即不能超过65个压缩包，每个压缩包的大小不能超过2.8兆，他们认为超过这个标准就不能算硬盘版，对下载者就是一种欺骗。。。。。。。。
<GinTonic> 看到你说话了，也听到你模样了
<hceasy> <happyaron> 是不是因为以前软盘或者硬盘什么大小的限制?
<cfy> RavenChan: 你是谁。
<cfy> RavenChan: 你试试
<happyaron> hceasy: 不知道。
<flh> ChanServ: hi
<hceasy> <shvntr> 看到那句话了
<wowoto> happyaron: fcitx4 打开的时侯都要显示一堆东西么？
<hceasy> <shvntr> 但是,为什么不是70*2.8?
<hceasy> 偏偏是65?
<v_v> wulala ~~ happy weekend
<shvntr> 抱歉，刚那个只是稍微帮你google了一下。
<hceasy> <shvntr> 哦
<hceasy> !65*2.8m
<hceasy> !65*2.8=?
<gjp> cfy: 在没？
<cfy> gjp: 再
<gjp> cfy: intel的驱动编译过吗？
<cfy> gjp: 没有。
<gjp> cfy：。。。。。。。。。。
<gjp> 有人编译过intel的驱动吗？
<chris_> 在windows下怎么访问linux建立的samba服务啊？
<gjp> chris_: 用ip。。。。
<chris_> gjp: 局域网，没有联网怎么IP？
<gjp> chris_: 内网ip
<chris_> 内网的IP怎么弄？不明白
<gjp> chris_: 。。。。。。。。。。。
<gjp> chris_: 你们内网有DHCP吗？
<chris_> 没有，就光是两台机子用网线连起来
<gjp> chris_: 。。。。。。。我没辙了。。。。
<chris_> gjp: 额，我看了教程，教程上说是\\server\direction
<chris_> 但是我不明白这些是什么
<gjp> chris_: 在运行中输入。。。。windows中。。。
<chris_> gjp: 在运行中输入什么？
<gjp> chris_: \\server\direction
<gjp> chr
<gjp> chris_: 关键我没用过。。。
<chris_> gjp: 原样输入？
<chris_> gjp: 额
<flh> hi
<gjp> flh: hi
<^k^> flh, 好  15:19 
<cfy> Kandu: 现在的php也是cgi方式？fastcgi?
<xmu> cfy, 安装fcitx4后，您给的链接下载的mb仍然无法使用。
<cfy> xmu: .
<cfy> xmu: 怎么无法使用。。。
<xmu> cfy, 我打几个你看看，之后你按照拼音打出来，就知道了
<cfy> 哦。好。
<xmu> 伸起得数如法 shenqideshurufa
<xmu> ：D
<cfy> 我也没。。。
<cfy> 这就是说sogou的没开起来？
<iVIM2> Kandu: 内核无法启动
<gjp> 走了啊
<happyaron> cfy: 不用fastcgi，php会更慢
<flyfrog_> 问个问题，为什么用 irssi -c irc.freenode.net -n flyfrog -w password 会把昵称设置为flyfrog_
<happyaron> xmu: fcitx启动啥也不显示啊。
<flyfrog_> 多了一个下划线
<cfy> happyaron: 就是说得用fastcgi?我对这个不懂。那我换成perl。也行咯。
<NetDreamer> 各位好。我想问个grub2的问题
<happyaron> cfy: 就apache是内建mod_php这类东西的。
<happyaron> cfy: 但是你想要好性能，就得fastcgi
<happyaron> cfy: nginx+fastcgi
<cfy> happyaron: 哦，然后再调用perl的cgi是吧，嗯。我再去了解下。
<happyaron> cfy: 你可以直接用perl的cgi
<cfy> happyaron: 哦？
<xmu> cfy, 不是没开起来，没开起来也不至于这样子
<happyaron> cfy: 呃。
<cfy> happyaron: 这样并发不好？还是啥？
<happyaron> cfy: 啥不好？
<happyaron> cfy: 中间层越少越好。
<cfy> happyaron: 直接调用阿，不通过fastcgi?
<cfy> 哦。
<NetDreamer> 如何让grub这样：默认不显示菜单，默认启动项在最快的时间内启动，但在需要的时候可以按shift显示菜单进行选择。
<alick> grub or grub2?
<archl> 还有人用grub吗？
<archl> 问下zim wiki的事情，是不是只有在发布之后才能点击Link？
<archl> 我只是启动server才能点
<xmu> happyaron, 我的启动显示n多
<NetDreamer> alick: grub2
<NetDreamer> 我刚出去了一下
<xmu> happyaron, 跟帖在论坛fcitx最后一楼
<alick> NetDreamer: 那我不懂
<NetDreamer> alick: ok
<ouyangchong> ?
<NetDreamer> 我正在看grub title tweaks，看能不能找到办法
<happyaron> xmu: 不知道哪帖。
<alick> NetDreamer: 直接看手册吧，找hidden相关的
<iVIM2> 谁用Arch的
<missing> 干吗?
<iVIM2> missing: 你用btrfs么
<NetDreamer> alick: 看了两个手册，不太详细，应该是GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT和GRUB_TIMEOUT不能同时作用？
<missing> iVIM2: 试过一次,慢的要死,干掉了
<iVIM2> missing: 我给根分区分btrfs现在无法启动了
<xmu> happyaron, http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=192737
<missing> iVIM2: 呵呵,打grub只吃btrfs补丁才可以的
<xmu> btrfs。。
<iVIM2> missing: 和grub没关系吧
<xmu> btrfs有虾米特性吗？
<iVIM2> missing: 进入ramfs
<missing> iVIM2: 很明显有
<iVIM2> missing: Linux内核已经进入内存了
<iVIM2> missing: 我给/boot分ext2
<missing> iVIM2: 哦,那什么会不可以呢,我的可以啊
<missing> 有啥提示?
<iVIM2> missing: 好像是wait for /dev/sda3然后过会儿说找不到
<iVIM2> missing: 然后进入ramfs了
<missing> sda3是啥分区?
<iVIM2> missing: 根分区，root=/dev/sda3
<missing> uuid错误?
<iVIM2> missing: 应该不是
<iVIM2> missing: 如何重构mkinitcpio
<missing> 那什么找不到呢?
<missing> 这个别问我,我不知道
<iVIM2> missing: 估计是btrfs没有进Initrd
<missing> 我向来不玩高深的
<missing> 你用的什么内核?
<missing> 自己编译的?
<iVIM2> missing: kernel 2.6.36
<xmu> missing, arch，error: config file /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist, line 7: problem in options section
<iVIM2> missing: 默认内核
<xmu> :: Synchronizing package databases...
<xmu> missing, 查不出有问题
<missing> iVIM2: 那应该可以啊...
<iVIM2> missing: 我重装一下试试
<iVIM2> missing: 因为我是chroot然后安装的
<missing> xmu: 说的那么明白啊...第七行是啥?
<missing> iVIM2: 有是高深的...
<missing> 不懂啥chroot的
<iVIM2> missing: 刚才我chroot的时候没有把/sys给bind mount过去
<iVIM2> missing: 在构建initrd的时候提示no /sys/devices
<missing> iVIM2: 折腾去,别和我说这些我一点也不懂的东西...头疼
<ouyangchong> 进来看了几分钟 完全看不明白
<iVIM2> missing: 那么你怎么把arch linux装在btrfs中的
<missing> iVIM2: 我装的是ubuntu10.10,哈哈,不过内核还没有arch新啊,没有里有不可以的
<xmu> missing, 说的明白，但是看第7行没错
<missing> 不过别用啦,慢的很
<iVIM2> missing: Ubuntu有？
<missing> xmu: 那看看是不是标点的问题
<ouyangchong> archlinux 用的是什么桌面呀
<missing> iVIM2: 有
<xmu> ouyangchong, 随你
<missing> iVIM2: apt安装软件要哭死,那个速度
<iVIM2> missing: 我pacman很快阿
<xmu> missing, 和powerpill比较？
<xmu> iVIM2, 。。。
<missing> iVIM2: 哦,arch安装的时候没有btrfs可以选吗?
<Kandu> iVIM2: 遇到啥問題？
<iVIM2> missing: 没有
<iVIM2> Kandu: 不能挂载根分区
<missing> iVIM2: 那就不用啦,哈哈
<Kandu> iVIM2: 你用的是 i686 或者 x86_64?
<iVIM2> Kandu: i686
<NoIE> 使用修复分区的命令试试，我遇到过这种情况，没多久，我的电脑就坏了。
<Kandu> iVIM2: 要是 x86_64 的話，我的 initrd 直接給你就好了
<missing> gebjgd: arch+btrfs你不说两句吗?
<xmu> 真是蛋疼
<xmu> fcitx4 我咋感觉不如3.6呢
<xmu> 我out了
<missing> xmu: 那里不如?
<gebjgd> xmu: 不支持tint2
<xmu> missing, 我这打字痛苦的。。。。
<gebjgd> missing: 说什么？ext4用户路过
<xmu> missing, 词组基本错误
<missing> xmu: 我觉得很好
<xmu> gebjgd, 虾米
<xmu> gebjgd, 我不懂
<Kandu> iVIM2: chroot 試試 mkinitcpio -p kernel26
<xmu> missing, 可以用sunpinyin不？
<missing> xmu: 那是因为新装的,你用久了保存词组多了就好用了
<missing> xmu: 可以啊
<xmu> missing, 嗯 有这个原因
<Kandu> iVIM2: hook 裡面加 filesystem
<xmu> missing, 为什么我的不行
<gebjgd> xmu: fcitx 3和tint2 不兼容
<missing> xmu: 你装了没?
<xmu> missing, 我把sunpinyin拷贝进去，直接就是词组混乱
<missing> gebjgd: 我的咋可以啊
<xmu> missing, 装了
<xmu> missing, 我这会用的fcitx4
<missing> xmu: 干吗不装,拷进去呢?
<xmu> missing, ？how
<xmu> missing, 这个我不懂呀
<xmu> missing, pacman -S ？
<missing> xmu: 你用的啥?ubuntu加源就可以装了
<happyaron> iVIM2: 你啥系统？
<xmu> missing, arch
<missing> xmu: arch自己找fcitx-config的包啦
<happyaron> iVIM2: 我的root installation没问题。
<iVIM2> happyaron: 虚拟机上的arch
<missing> xmu: yaourt啊
<gebjgd> missing: 你用的fcitx？
<missing> gebjgd: 一直是
<gebjgd> missing: 版本？
<olvi> xmu: 糟糕吗
<missing> gebjgd: 最新版
<xmu> 哀
<gebjgd> missing: 我说的是fcitx 3和tint2
<iVIM2> Kandu: å°±mkinitcpio -p kernel26?
<gebjgd> missing: 最新的版的是fcitx 4
<xmu> 我这网络
<xmu> 悲剧
<missing> gebjgd: 哦,那我眼花了
<Kandu> iVIM2: 嗯
<xmu> missing, config出来的是txt ，不过这个我不关心，关心的就是这词组
<happyaron> xmu: 你没装图形化配置。
<xmu> missing, yaourt -S fcitx-svn？
<happyaron> xmu: fcitx-hg?
<missing> xmu: 词组...你想要什么样的?
<missing> xmu: 随便啦,反正看看那个新就装那个就是了
<iVIM2> Kandu: 然后重启？
<Kandu> iVIM2: 嗯
<Kandu> iVIM2: 你內核有沒有升級呢？
<xmu> happyaron, 一直提示错误，于是罢了
<xmu> missing, 我是直接pacman -S fcitx  出来的是4.0.0.1
<iVIM2> Kandu: 我是完全靠pacman网络安装的，kernel2.6.36
<Kandu> iVIM2: 那就行
<missing> xmu: 不知道了,我的arch已经格式化有段时间了,那就可以了,看看有没有fcitx-cnfig?
<olvi> 怎么都那么基本的问题老是在问？
<iVIM2> Kandu: 为什么df显示的btrfs与实际不符?
<happyaron> iVIM2: btrfs filesystem df
<iVIM2> happyaron: ?
<Kandu> iVIM2: 你說的“實際”是指？
<iVIM2> Kandu: du
<xmu> missing, 有
<iVIM2> Kandu: 以及我的文件镜像
<missing> xmu: 那就装了拿来配置,蛮方便的
<iVIM2> Kandu: 而且df的前面总归的-B 1M的个数也不对
<xmu> missing, 试试看
<missing> ok
<Kandu> iVIM2: 還不會用 du df 呢
<xmu> Kandu, 。。
<iVIM2> happyaron: 你测试下来btrfs的压缩率如何
<xmu> missing, hi
<missing> ?
<xmu> missing, 第7行没问题的
<happyaron> iVIM2: ubuntu默认安装的/，压缩完只需要1.2G
<xmu> missing, 但是更新的时候就是会提示
<xmu> missing, 真是悲剧呀
<missing> xmu: 那是咋回事?
<iVIM2> happyaron: 如何压缩
<happyaron> iVIM2: mount选项里加compress
<wowoto> mi
<iVIM2> happyaron: 我已经加上了，感觉不出压缩
<wowoto> missing, 没办法
<missing> wowoto: 你什么肯定没有问题呢?
<wowoto> missing, 给你看看
<iVIM2> happyaron: btrfs有没有把文件向前整理的功能？
<missing> wowoto: 好啊,不过我可不敢说我看得出来
<wowoto> ：D
<wowoto> missing, 发给你了
<wowoto> missing, 小窗口
<happyaron> iVIM2: 没明白你的意思
<missing> wowoto: 呵呵,看来是没有问题...注解的...不知道了...还可以安装软件不?
<wowoto> missing, 可以 ：）
<missing> 那就别离他啦
<iVIM2> happyaron: 数据向Offset小的地方迁移
<wowoto> missing, yaourt 安装循环出错
<wowoto> missing, 不得不理
<missing> 呵呵,不清楚了,找 gebjgd 问吧,我没有见过
<cfy> Kandu: 不过nginx不支持cgi.
<wowoto> gebjgd, ~~~
<happyaron> iVIM2: 你这个说法已经和btrfs的设计差一个时代了。。。
<gebjgd> pangyu: 胖鱼
<pangyu> gebjgd: 早
<cfy> Kandu: 不要fastcgi
<wowoto> missing, 以前也由于到过，在学校的时候，重灌系统 仍然存在！
<gebjgd> pangyu: 师妹搞定了么？
<happyaron> cfy: nginx可以用fastcgi
<pangyu> gebjgd: 搞屁啊
<missing> wowoto: 额...我没有见过,要不换个源看看?
<happyaron> cfy: fastcgi是它使用php的标准方法。
<iVIM2> happyaron: 我是虚拟机上跑的，我希望减少image
<wowoto> missing, 那个是kernel  我能换么
<cfy> happyaron: 可是我在我的路由器上使用不了fastcgi(perl版本)
<wowoto> ：（
<cfy> happyaron: 我有不会php
<cfy> happyaron: 我又不会php
<missing> wowoto: pacman可以自己更新自己吧?
<happyaron> iVIM2: 那没有。
<wowoto> missing, 可以
<gebjgd> pangyu: 你谦虚了
<happyaron> iVIM2: 它倒是有选项可以平均化数据。
<missing> wowoto: 搞不懂你,不过十有八九是rp问题
<happyaron> cfy: 那不是nginx的问题。
<iVIM2> happyaron: ……
<caleb-> wowoto: yaourt 有官方包吧
<wowoto> missing, 更新了2000多M之后 问题多多
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯.
<wowoto> missing, 我直接下载好了
<caleb-> wowoto: 更新了 2G?
<wowoto> caleb-, 咋啦
<missing> wowoto: 你多久没更新了?
<happyaron> iVIM2: ssd优化就是平均化数据读写。
<wowoto> missing, 好几个月吧
<caleb-> rolling release 就是要常常更新
<wowoto> caleb-, 。。。
<caleb-> 太久不更新容易杯具
<missing> wowoto: 还能用你应该谢天谢地啦
<missing> 对啊
<missing> 我以前就是几个月没有更新挂了
<wowoto> missing, 嗯，更新的时候看见 下载列表有 kernel-lts！！
<missing> wowoto: 这个和内核无关啊
<wowoto> missing, 也有2.6.36
<wowoto> missing, 有两个内核@
<wowoto> missing, 很神奇的事
<missing> 装2.6.36的就可以啦
<wowoto> missing, 2.6.36 和aircrack-ng 冲突。
<caleb-> 珍爱生命，两个内核
<missing> wowoto: 其实我建议安装archlive的支持中文显示的内核
<wowoto> missing, 所以我两个内核都用了
<missing> wowoto: 我还不知道arch可以装两个内核呢
<wowoto> missing, 哇 支持中文显示的内核？虾米东东
<missing> 换另外一个就正常?
<wowoto> missing, fallback我用lts的，平常用的就2.6.36的
<missing> wowoto: 就是打了中文补丁的内核
<wowoto> missing, lts支持aircrack-ng
<missing> 这个我还真没有试过哦
<iVIM2> happyaron: 因为我发现添加东西会增加image大小而删除文件并不会减少
<wowoto> missing, 但是那 第七行错误更新后就一直有了
<wowoto> missing, 你把你的mirrorlist发我email吧
<missing> wowoto: 这么久不更新.....自己慢慢找原因吧,鬼知道啊
<happyaron> iVIM2: 所有文件系统都是吧。
<caleb-> iVIM2: 虚拟机本来就是这样
<caleb-> iVIM2: sparse file 特性
<wowoto> missing, 小窗看给你email地址
<missing> wowoto: 我没有用啊,现在,找 gebjgd 这个王八蛋要
<gebjgd> missing: 你大爷
<missing> gebjgd: 不骂你你不出来的,NNNNNNNND
<iVIM2> caleb-: ext4不是，我昨晚实验过，我删除locales后image明显减少
<wowoto> missing, :D
<gebjgd> missing: 有事说话
<wowoto> gebjgd, :D
<gebjgd> missing: 无事退高潮
<iVIM2> happyaron: 昨天我用ext4没有类似现象
<missing> gebjgd: 呵呵,给 wowoto 发啥mirrorlist
<gebjgd> missing: ？？？？？？？？？？？
<missing> gebjgd: arch的mirrorlist那个文件
<wowoto> gebjgd, 小窗口
<mayli> hi all, i'm back
<flyfrog> welcom
<yunfan> cfy: autoindex on
<flyfrog> welcome
<iVIM2> 谁熟悉硬盘还原卡
<cfy> yunfan: 我知道.
<mayli> 教育网混迹freenode比较困难，ipv6又总不定时抽风
<yunfan> cfy: 恩 我刚起来 看到之前的了
<cfy> yunfan: :)
<yunfan> http://www.yeskafei.com/archives/23375  这个牛逼
<iVIM2> happyaron: 而且我看到btrfs的硬盘数据越是拥挤越是效率低
<happyaron> iVIM2: 假象 :)
<archl> 呃。
<iVIM2> happyaron: ?
<happyaron> iVIM2: 虚拟机里怎么能试出文件系统的性能。
<iVIM2> happyaron: 我看到资料
<happyaron> iVIM2: 2.6.36以前的资料全都见鬼去吧。
<happyaron> 2.6.35 balance 2G数据要半个小时，2.6.36只要几分钟。实现上改进很多。
<iVIM2> happyaron: 数据结构改进了？
<happyaron> iVIM2: 实现上改进了。
<happyaron> iVIM2: btrfs文件系统格式没有变化。
<happyaron> iVIM2: 就像2.6.35内核里ext4效率换安全一样，不同实现对性能影响很大。
<iVIM2> happyaron: 哦，就是代码优化了
<happyaron> :)
<iVIM2> happyaron: 现在btrfs稳定么
<happyaron> iVIM2: 我自己是没遇到问题。
<happyaron> snapshot功能很好用，哈哈。
<iVIM2> happyaron: 对了，我看到ibm资料里面说snapshot,我没看懂是什么东西
<happyaron> iVIM2: 把当前系统做一个镜像，且使它可读可写。
<iVIM2> happyaron: 就是可以Mount?
<iVIM2> missing: Ubuntu 10.10用的是2.6.35内核吧?
<missing> 嗯
<iVIM2> missing: 怪不得
<missing> 咋了?
<iVIM2> missing: 2.6.36对btrfs代码优化很多
<missing> 是吗?那可以升级内核嘛
<iVIM2> missing: 你可以试试，Ubuntu Source里面有2.6.36?
<missing> ppa mainline有
<iVIM2> missing: 哦
<missing> 我不试...没有什么兴趣折腾,最近
<iVIM2> missing: 也许不如自己编译内核
<archl> 问下，btrfs 的snapshot功能 在Ubuntu下是自动开启的吗？
<missing> 那更加...一次几个钟
<happyaron> archl: 没有
<happyaron> archl: snapshot是自己做啊。
<archl> happyaron: thanks
<iVIM2> missing: make localmodconfig基本能用了吧
<mayli> 据说bfs调度器比较好的交互效果，有哪位大牛体验过没？
<missing> iVIM2: 不知道...我不懂这个的ooops
<iVIM2> missing: 除非你make-kpkg --bzimage
<missing> 我就mkpkg?那个啥就好了,哈哈
<iVIM2> missing: make-kpkg --initrd,否则启动起来就困难了
<iVIM2> missing: 如果你忘记把什么编译进内核，不加--initrd不能启动
<missing> 呵呵,走了,知道对牛弹琴了,哈哈
<gebjgd> chromium 8.0了
<void1> chromium 9.0了
<gebjgd> void1: 阿？
<zuoshouG>  Liferea订阅软件咋样，要个桌面的，chrome8.0
<mengfei> liferea用过还行
<void1> 而且9.0了好久了...
<gebjgd> void1: 我说的是稳定版
<gebjgd> 8.0.552.215 (0)
<void1> build多少啊？
<gebjgd> void1: 不build。稳定版
<void1> 哦
<zuoshouG> 哦，我试试，我也只用稳定版本，呵呵
<JuncoJet> 米 Plus好用
 * void1 正在用9.0.601.0
<gebjgd> JuncoJet: 就是挂web2 qq用
<JuncoJet> - -、  Plus的内核才用7.0……
<JuncoJet> 不过功能确实强大 新版本好像有侧边栏
<JuncoJet> 搜索条……  （完全就不是Chrome风格了）
<lazysnake> sudo 怎么念？ 速度？
<caleb-> 速度
<caleb-> void1: chromium 都 10 了
 * RavenChan Mae govannen!
<JuncoJet> lazysnake, sudo  应该读saduo
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 想怎么读就怎么读
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 我就读作速度了。:P
<JuncoJet> sudo  sudoku 数独 呵呵
<yinyingu> 那apt怎么念呀
<caleb-> 主流似乎是念 速度 或 苏抖
<caleb-> apt 是正常单字好呗
<JuncoJet> e part 吧  不确定（估计就叫 APT)
<caleb-> IPA: /æpt/
<yinyingu> 那kubuntu是念K乌邦图还是念酷邦图呀？
<caleb-> http://www.sudo.ws/pipermail/sudo-users/2006-July/002915.html # The correct pronunciation is sue due / soo doo for "superuser do".
<JuncoJet> apt [æpt] adj. 有…倾向的；恰当的；灵敏的
<caleb-> sudo 开发者说念 速度
<kenifanying> /join/clear
<JuncoJet> sure的前半部分发音 + do 结尾音
<yinyingu>  kubuntu怎么念？
<kenifanying> 应该是K 乌班图吧!
<yinyingu> 为什么不是酷邦图？
<yinyingu>  多好听
<kenifanying> 诶,不清楚!
<kenifanying> 看个人的习惯吧,反正也没官方的统一发音
<caleb-> ubuntu 有官方发音的
<caleb-> kubuntu 不知有没有
<kenifanying> 那个,鸟班图?
<kenifanying> 还不如乌班图呢
<yinyingu> 哈哈
<kenifanying> 我很纳闷,干嘛非得按照音译,干脆取个本地化的名字不是更好?比如小红伞,虽然那也不是官方的
<kenifanying> 有的英语,音译过来就完全变了味了
<yinyingu> 这个，跟原版链接就断了
<caleb-> kenifanying: 人道发行版？谁晓得你在说啥哦
<kenifanying> 诶,也是
<yinyingu> 人道，这翻译的？
<yinyingu> ！
<caleb-> yinyingu: ubuntu 原义很难翻成简单中文的
<kenifanying> 其实还是习惯的问题,就好比小红伞,大家应该都知道是Avira
<caleb-> 要不叫 三个环发行版？
<ofan> 有没有用web.py的
<kenifanying> 蒽,就好比Emacs
<kenifanying> 怎么翻译呢?
<caleb-> vi / vim 没法翻
<caleb-> 伊马克斯
<kenifanying> Email我还是宁愿叫电子邮件,不叫伊妹儿
<kenifanying> 不伦不类的
<caleb-> 习惯成自然吧
<archl> ubuntu翻译成“人人”就好了
<caleb-> 幽默 <- 大家都习惯这鸟词了
<caleb-> 罗曼蒂克 <- 这啥鬼翻译哦
<archl> 这个。谁知道empathy字体怎么改？
<archl> 。。。搜到了。。。我缺乏对Ubuntu这个font的单一识别能力
<yinyingu>  问，ubuntu应该用哪个虚拟机？
<happyaron> yinyingu: virtualbox
<yinyingu> 看来我选对了。呼呼
<caleb-> yinyingu: 在虚拟机跑 ubuntu 还是在 ubuntu 跑虚拟机？
<yinyingu>  在ubuntu跑虚拟机跑ubuntu
<caleb-> yinyingu: chroot
<happyaron> caleb-: 呃，对新手是不是有点复杂
<yinyingu> :-(
<caleb-> 反正已经会 vbox 就不用教 vbox 啦
<yinyingu>   听说这里面有很多黑客？？
<archl> 反正没人叫windows视窗。。。
<yinyingu> 我用chrome翻译出来的全都叫视窗呀
<ofan> ccav的吧 你
<archl> 以前操作系统都是隐藏在后面——现在要搬到前台来战斗
<reiv> 晕到死...
<archl> 谁找个合适授权的“乌斑兔子”的图片然后各种软件此后。
<archl> 伺候。
<caleb-> 记得以前不少人都说 gentoo 是贱兔
<archl> 对啊。
<reiv> 笨兔
<archl> 现在也有。
<reiv> arch怎么念？
<caleb-> 阿尔曲
<reiv> 啊去？
<gebjgd> 二儿翅
<ofan> - -
<ofan> 儿吃
<reiv> 这里又同时用awesome和cairo-compmgr的同志吗？
<lxfancy> 雅茜，arch
<reiv> s/又/有/
<gebjgd> reiv: 诡异的组合
<wzssyqa> 他们都都 k的
<ofan> 用awesome
<MaskRay> 怎么设置 awesome.font ?
<reiv> awesome要搞透明，选择不多：xcompmgr -> bug多; ecomp -> 今天开始不能用了; 今天刚装了cairo-compmgr，挺给力的。但还是有些问题。
<MaskRay> http://imagebin.ca/view/hbnQ2ov.html 我的 awesome 字体显示有问题
<ofan> 只用过xcompmgr
<gebjgd> reiv: 不透明
<reiv> gebjgd: 不透明怎么行！？？
<gebjgd> reiv: 当然行
<gebjgd> reiv: wbar和tint2都自己透明了。还有什么可透明的
<caleb-> reiv: 主流都用 compiz 了, 其它就自求多福鸟
<ofan> 都awesome了 还要特效干啥
<gebjgd> ofan: +1
<caleb-> ofan: +1
<ofan> lol
<reiv> 描述一下问题：点击窗口后会有一定概率的没raise。
<gebjgd> reiv: tiling不是看的，是用的。就是丑的
<reiv> ofan: 只要透明，不要特效。
<gebjgd> reiv: xcompmgr贝
<gebjgd> reiv: 有问题你修复贝
<reiv> 没有透明，有些东西没法用。PS:等什么时候完全键盘流后，可以不透明了。
<gebjgd> reiv: 都awesome用户了，还不贡献点代码？
<leejun> 学习ubuntu ,大家有没有推荐的网站，最好是博客之类的
<caleb-> reiv: 啥东西没法用？
<gebjgd> reiv: 不然怎么装高手
<reiv> gebjgd: 基本不懂lua
<gebjgd> reiv: 伪高手。。
<caleb-> 都 tiling 了还要透明干嘛…
<ofan> 刚装了cairo-compmgr.. 效果不错 动摇了。。。
<gebjgd> caleb-: +1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1
<gebjgd> ofan: 慢
<ofan> gebjgd: 还行 菜单都透明了
<reiv> caleb-: 自己写的东西。跟随鼠标的用于DND放诸如链接之类的。平时是通过透明的方式隐藏的。
<gebjgd> ofan: tint2 和wbar够了
<ofan> gebjgd: 其实我是特效控..
<kenifanying> 嘿嘿,大家现在都用五笔还是拼音呀?
<ofan> 五指拼音
<kenifanying> 发现拼音好慢哦,在Linux下
<kenifanying> 我都想学五笔了
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 相当的快阿
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 好用到爽阿
<kenifanying> 一直很懒,关键是字根都不会背
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 拼音挺快的
<wen> hello
<kenifanying> 诶,你用小'企鹅还是?
<gebjgd> kenifanying: fcitx
<kenifanying> 小企鹅还是不方便
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 相当方便
<reiv> 选中Google后，拖拽后的截图（鼠标没截下来）： http://imagebin.ca/view/wP4KPwjO.html
<kenifanying> 个人习惯吧
<caleb-> reiv: 一般截图都不截鼠标的
<archl> 丫丫。
<ofan> reiv: 右上角的bug是什么
<gebjgd> reiv: 丑。
<archl> http://code.google.com/p/key-mon/  是制作教学视频时显示按键状态的软件。
<reiv> caleb-: bug是cairo-compmgr的icon
<ofan> 发现了
<ofan> 不过cairo-compmgr跟awesome的按键有冲突
<archl> Tremulous 会在不久之后发布，只要修正了那些音效文件
<archl> Tremulous 1.2
<reiv> ofan: 吧插件什么的都禁掉吧。
<reiv> 没有透明后的样子（那个黑圈每次点鼠标左键都会出来的）：http://imagebin.ca/view/XZu2onQH.html
<ofan> reiv: 可以设置。
<OceanBan> :)
<zuoshouG> 你们用什么导航网址,普通的导航,ubuntu好像没有像hao123一样的界面
<gjp> cfy: 在吗？
<cfy> gjp: ng
<caleb-> zuoshouG: 导航不好用
<cfy> gjp: 嗯
<yinyingu> 用chrome的欢迎叶
<zuoshouG> 老婆要用阿.
<yinyingu>   为什么这里打字之前必须按两下空格
<yinyingu>   为什么呢
<gjp> cfy: 只是确认一下，回家以后我在跟你聊
<cfy> gjp: ...
<zuoshouG> caleb-,  我现在都是直接打地址栏,反正去的网址不多
<reiv> 用google导航吧
<reiv> 一般放收藏夹的。
<yinyingu>   这里经常有讲座的么请问？
<yy-mm-ss> 不知道
<zuoshouG> reiv 哦.
<zuoshouG> 今天很高兴一件事,火狐社区说我中奖了,:-)
<yinyingu>     其实我是第一次来
<lazysnake> yinyingu: 欢迎
<yinyingu>  谢谢
<oceanban> 第一次来，第一次发言
<zuoshouG> yinyingu, 论坛上有公布,不过不是天天有,我这菜鸟来也是捧个人场
 * lazysnake 大家好
<lazysnake> 那个gnome的俄罗斯方块很好玩哦
<yinyingu> 跟别的俄罗斯方块有区别么？
<lazysnake> yinyingu:主题不一样。别的没区别
<lazysnake> 有什么办法向视频添加音频。mencdoer的参数是多少哦。man看起累。
<blueghost> svn-git 太郁闷了
<blueghost> wzlxx:)
<wzlxx> blueghost: 好～
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我的项目换回 纯 git。 不管成员了
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 你是那个 wz... 吗
<wzlxx> blueghost: 哪个？
<lazysnake> blueghost: 消失一周，终于出现了哈
<blueghost> 忘了名字
<wzlxx> blueghost: 汗～
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 想我啦
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 你有没有加入我的项目那个
<wzlxx> blueghost: 话说没有～
<lazysnake> blueghost: 别这么说嘛。:P
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 那不是你了
<wzlxx> blueghost: 话说俺不懂编程的～
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 不好意思， 你可以继续潜水了
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 你好， 加入我的项目
<wzlxx> blueghost: 什么项目？
<blueghost> atomPub Manager
 * wzlxx 继续潜水～
<lazysnake> blueghost: 我不懂编程，我能做什么？ http://imagebin.org/126178
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 美工会吗
<blueghost> 谁是 wzj2007gin 出来
<lazysnake> blueghost: 不会，我总不能一个一个说不会吧。说吧。你们项目招什么样的人。
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 像你那样的人
<lazysnake> blueghost: 我只会打字
<lazysnake> :-D
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 哦
<lazysnake> blueghost: 我觉得你把要求放出来，会比较好招到合适的人。
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 我要 真的感兴趣的人
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 我要用 git 的人
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 我要 不需 总要 项目主照顾的人
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 我要， 有想法的人
<yy-mm-ss> = =
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 我要不是我叫做什么就做什么的人
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 我不要我不说就不知道做什么的人
<yy-mm-ss> - -
<lazysnake> blueghost: 您刚刚说过了。 http://atompubmanager.tk/
<hh>  linux有没有像SRS之类的声音加强软件啊
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 艾， 中国人 都是 生活在 大家长 下 的儿童
<lazysnake> blueghost: 呃。
<lazysnake> blueghost: 上周你在闭关哦?
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 一定要在后面拿着教鞭， 指这指那， 才知道怎么做
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 一个 自由软件， 就不会往上 加自己的想法的吗
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 一定要 项目主 告诉你，需要加什么， 需要改什么， 才知道做什么的吗
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 中国没共产党， 还真不行
<yinyingu> 莫谈政治
<yy-mm-ss> - -
<lazysnake> blueghost: :)后面这够倒扯远了=_+
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 没一个家长， 就像无头苍蝇
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 什么扯远了
<yy-mm-ss> 你不是招人么....
<yinyingu> 说明大家想象力还是很丰富的
<lazysnake> blueghost: :)s/够/句/
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 说来说去， 我不就是说， 我不告诉该做什么，就不会做什么吗
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 没自己想法。 老大说什么就是什么。 没有自己的想法，加入干嘛
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 等我啊
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 等我，我不会自己做啊
<lazysnake> blueghost: 相关知识的欠缺会导致你说的问题，但是也完全有可能思想已经僵化了。
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 我提供了一个项目，任由打扮， 都不会打扮
<blueghost> 该死
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 艾
<redmorning> 今天在一本PERL书里面看到这么一句话，“如果变量名以数字开头，它就必须全部有数字组成。甚至可以在变量名中使用非字母、非数字或非下划线的字符”。
<blueghost> yy-mm-ss
<redmorning> 有这种用法吗？
<lazysnake> blueghost: 你的网站里还没fav ico么
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 我的网站要改版
<tcpct> 我想看看
<v_v> redmorning, 什么书？
<redmorning> v_v: perl技术内幕，Steven Holzner
<tcpct> blueghost:网址？
<blueghost> tcpct:) atompubmanager.tk
<blueghost> tcpct:) 你有兴趣???
<tcpct> 是的 我也有域名
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 我的想法是 ，在我的项目之上， 索引一切东西
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 第一步的是弄一个 开发环境。
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 一个 任务管理(甘特图)， 一个 git 客户端。项目的公告， 开发者的白板。以及 bug 的收发
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 你还有什么好的想法
<tcpct> 对于我来说很高级
<blueghost> tcpct:) 超级简单的
<lazysnake> blueghost: 我也觉得太高级了。完全没搞明白是怎么回事。
<caleb-> blueghost: 全英文介面冒出一个“公告”真是奇怪
<blueghost> caleb-:) 你改浏览器为 中文的
<blueghost> caleb-:) 我网站的英文是垃圾
<lazysnake> blueghost: 我理解不了。:-(非程序员表示
<blueghost> caleb-:) 我不懂英文
<caleb-> blueghost: 有中文链接没？
<lazysnake> blueghost: 有类似的程序吗？
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 就是一切 网络内容， 都在我的项目的基础。 原来是 atomPub协议的。 打算 扩展多个协议
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 怎么说， 博客写作的有点类似我的程序。 有
<tcpct> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=308078&p=2146381#p2146381
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 但我可以对整个网络内容进行管理， 而不单单内容写作
<lazysnake> blueghost: ==我去补些知识。
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 并且， 你管他有没有， 就是一兴趣。 如果有， 则为竞争者。 你害怕竞争啊
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 有相似的 程序， 就看谁的好。 优胜劣汰， 不怕竞争， 也不怕失败。
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 失败又怎么， 就一兴趣。
<v_v> redmorning, 那个 perl black book ?
<redmorning> v_v: 嗯
<blueghost> v_v:) 机器人 说人话了??
<v_v> redmorning, 超出我的理解范围了。你现在有吗，能发给我一份吗？
<caleb-> blueghost: 原来是 google translate 翻的，难怪我看英文看得晕乎乎
<caleb-> blueghost: 你还是放纯中文得了
<blueghost> caleb-:) 你浏览器设为 中文环境， 就是中文了。纯的
<caleb-> blueghost: 顶多加个 google translate 的链接
<redmorning> v_v: 实体书，不是电子版的。
<caleb-> 为了看个网站还要改环境…
<blueghost> caleb-:) google translate没错， 但不是自动的
<blueghost> caleb-:) 我没想到 ubuntu 中文， 浏览器还是默认是英文啊
<blueghost> caleb-:) 按道理来说， 哪个国家的浏览器使用者 应该 是对应的 那个语言环境。 但现实是， 没哪个人会改浏览器那个属性。
<blueghost> caleb-:) 都是拿起都用。
<blueghost> caleb-:) 自动识别语言， 一个是通过 ip， 一个是通过浏览器的语言设置。 我是为了懒惰，用后者
<blueghost> caleb-:) 结果 悲剧了
<caleb-> blueghost: 沒提供中文链接是网站不对
<blueghost> caleb-:) 我的原意是 自动的。
<blueghost> caleb-:) 现在也懒的改了，还是要改一次， 到时再说了
<blueghost> caleb-:) 现在先弄好一个， 内容管理器， 像 文件管理器 那样的 网络内容管理
<happyaron> blueghost: 浏览器设置+1
<happyaron> blueghost: ip判断会让某些人无语。
<happyaron> blueghost: 但是还是建议要在网站上有切换语言的选项。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 但现实是，没多少人会把浏览器设为自己的语言的。
<lazysnake> blueghost: http://imagebin.org/126182
<happyaron> blueghost: 为啥呢。
<lazysnake> blueghost: 我看到的是中文哦。
<happyaron> blueghost: 自己浏览器设置什么语言，就表示他要在网页里看到什么语言呗。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 懒啊。 而且 不一定都知道有那个选项。 都是默认的。 ubuntu 的浏览器 的语言是 英语
<happyaron> blueghost: 装中文语言支持之后，默认语言是中文简体。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 那你说 为什么 caleb- 怎么 看到的是英文。 不就是 他没设浏览器为 中文吗???
<lolicon> =.=
<lolicon> =3= ..
<lolicon> XD
<happyaron> blueghost: 他是老鸟了，没有正常安装语言支持啊。
<happyaron> blueghost: 自己手工弄，很容易跳过那个。但是实际手工来选安装什么不安装什么的，很少。
<happyaron> lolicon: ...
<blueghost> happyaron:) 所以一看 英文的， 谁还会留意到还可一设置浏览器语言来看网站的中文版啊
<yinyingu> 新手请教
<happyaron> blueghost: 那你应该在网页上给选项，而不是ip控制。
<yinyingu> 我用virtualbox虚拟机安装ubuntu第二次打开的时候为什么要重新安装呀！！！
<happyaron> blueghost: ip控制只有图书馆订阅东西才有用。别的用ip控制就很无语了。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 我的不是 ip 控制啊。 是依照 访问者浏览器 的语言来显示英文还是中文
<caleb-> yinyingu: 设置硬盘启动
<happyaron> blueghost: 你说懒了选后者，我觉得这才是比较合适的方法，没有懒不懒。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 问题就是这个， 我也知道网站的这种方式 不大 好。 改版时要考虑
<yinyingu> 额，不懂
<caleb-> yinyingu: 默认从光盘启动的
<caleb-> yinyingu: 所以它以为你要安装
<yinyingu> 哦
<yinyingu> 明白
<yinyingu> 谢谢
<blueghost> happyaron:) 可能我没说明白， 我是说 访问者 不一定 都会将自己的浏览器设为对应语言。 我在弄这个网站前， 我也是，拿起就用，没理会过那个选项。 后来弄了之后，一直都是英文的，才意识到要设那个选项。
<happyaron> :)
<blueghost> happyaron:) 默认的 ubuntu ，中文语言的 浏览器 也是 英文语言的
<lazysnake> blueghost: 我得吃饭了。回来再折腾
<blueghost> happyaron:) 也许， 中文windows 的浏览器，可能默认语言是中文。 如果是那些windows访问者，应该没问题
<blueghost> happyaron:) 可能这就是 linux 在 细节上比不上 windows 的地方
<happyaron> blueghost: ubuntu如果是用language support装的，确实是中文。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 哦， 那我就不知道了。我是用 iso 装的。 里面的选项是英文
<happyaron> blueghost: 只用iso不行，装完再用语言支持添加语言包，再登录进帐户以后就是中文的。
<blueghost> :-)
<blueghost> 我儿子抢着用电脑了。
<Freebuilder> 哪有 emacs 的中文手册（非入门）
<fishoneeyed> Freebuilder: 没有.
<ofan> lol
<blueghost> ofan:) 好
<Freebuilder> fishoneeyed, 我在网上也的确没找到
<blueghost> ofan:) 你是不是会 qt的
<ofan> blueghost: 好~
<ofan> blueghost: 刚学~
<reiv> Freebuilder: 看英文的吧。C-h i就有了。
<blueghost> 哦
 * reiv 觉得Qt很给力。
<ofan> 相当的给力
<blueghost> reiv:) 哦
<ofan> 试用了下qml.. 太nb了
<caleb-> qt4 还是会漏字
<caleb-> i18n 还是 pango 给力
<caleb-> 可惜没人用 qt+pango
<reiv> 我前面的截图的东西就是用ruby-qt写的。用Gtk写dnd的东西痛苦死了。
<ofan> dnd？
<reiv> drag & drop
<ofan> 哦 差点以为是龙与地下城
<reiv> 一般是龙与地下城。不过在这里，应该不会搞错。
<cfy> Kandu: 在干啥呢?
<reiv> 现在Qt都把Gtk作为依赖了。
<reiv> 我现在Qt用的都是Gtk的主题。
<Freebuilder> reiv, 那叫伙伴，不叫依赖
<ofan> ..
<ofan> reiv: 只是使用了本地化的风格
<reiv> 这个是qt-gui-4.7.1.ebuild里面RDEPEND的一段：gtk? ( x11-libs/gtk+:2[aqua=] )
<John_Morgan> 那么,请问有谁熟悉 wvdial ？
<caleb-> reiv: 那是 theme 的問题
<reiv> 大家都太认真了。
<ofan> reiv: 编译的时候可能需要gtk
<caleb-> ofan: 不编 theme 就不用
<caleb-> 为了风格相同，某些 theme 用 gtk 绘图
<reiv> 基本上是这样的:  1. 开始的时候，编译Qt，不用Gtk; 2. 我默认USE是+gtk的; 3. 有一天，我emerge qt，发现gtk也是依赖了; 4. 既然qt也用gtk了，说不定那天也可以用pango ....
<Freebuilder> gtk 没一个好用的主题，但我还是忍着，因为不懂 gtkrc
<reiv> Qt不装KDE不是基本没主题吗？
<caleb-> reiv: qt / gtk 都有自带默认主题的
<Freebuilder> reiv, gtk 不装 gtk2-engines 绝对没主题
<ofan> win下的编译qt带theme么
<ofan> caleb-: win下的编译qt带theme么
<caleb-> 默认画面也是 theme 啊
<Freebuilder> reiv, 我的 qt 没装 kde ，有几个主题
<reiv> Freebuilder: 在不装KDE的情况下，我不知道怎么给Qt装主题。
<ofan> 那也不用gtk.. 至少我没装gtk
<reiv> Freebuilder: 新的主题。默认的几个比较难看。
<caleb-> ofan: 不用 adobe flash?
<Freebuilder> gtk2-engines 默认的几个也难看
<ofan> caleb-: adobe flash干啥？
<reiv> 我这里Gtk的东西多。而且Gtk不能用Qt的主题。所以Qt用Gtk的主题。
<archl> Gtk系列的软件还是主力。
<reiv> Freebuilder: portage里面Gtk的主题一大堆。总能挑个满意的。
<ofan> caleb-: 我是在win下编译过qt..
<v_v> redmorning, 刚才下了一本， 你说的那个在什么地方
<redmorning> v_v: 第二章，“标量命名”,37页。
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/128731.htm
<v_v> redmorning, 我擦，
<v_v> redmorning, 吓了我一跳
<redmorning> v_v: ?
<v_v> redmorning, 数字开头的， 只能由数字组成， 不就是说 $1 $2 这种么
<v_v> redmorning, 非数字， 非字母 非下划线， 不就是 $^T 或者 $" 这种么
<v_v> redmorning, 基本是perl的内置
<v_v> redmorning, 我还特意下了书。。花了我几乎半个小时。。
<redmorning> v_v: 。。。。其实一般写东西的时候都是“字母数字下划线的”，只是看见了有点疑问。。。。。
<v_v> 为啥喝啤酒感觉越喝越渴呢
<archl> 呃。因为别的东西吃多了。
<v_v> archl,  - -
 * archl 说过了无数遍 “呃。因为别的东西吃多了。”
<v_v> redmorning, 说实在， 这个技术内幕， 我看一下都不内幕， 这本书不喜欢，刚才浏览了一下，太老了，拘泥于很多细节。
<redmorning> v_v: 到现在还没找到05年以后的书，有什么推荐吗？
<v_v> redmorning, 不知你要什么层次的。大小骆驼我觉得很好，perl书籍中简直是不二选择
<archl> 看到一个新软件呢。制作human model。。。
<archl> 很简单使用。
<archl> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EWDFVrfl4s&feature=player_embedded
<archl> http://www.makehuman.org/
<v_v> redmorning, 不过也无所谓老了， perl太老了
<caleb-> redmorning: 经典书一般 2~5 年才改版挺正常的
<caleb-> 还有的不改版，只是堪误
<caleb-> s/堪/勘
<lolicon> 前几周买了本 混凝土数学 。。
<lolicon> 超级经典，中文版都没有了 。。
<v_v> win7 真漂亮
<sila> 嘿嘿
<sila> 人呢
<sila> 都不在阿
<sila> 说话阿
<sila> 。。。。
<v_v> sila, 都没死呢
<v_v> lol
<archl> 说啥？
<K_Sam> i am here
<sila> 怎么都是新面孔阿
<sila> :-)
<K_Sam> can you speak english?
<sila> rose呢
<archl> We don't know what is english
<sila> this is chinese ubuntu channel
<sila> so we speak chinese
<archl> this is Ubuntu-China channel
<archl> so speak whatever you want
<sila> if you want to speak use please go
<sila> #ubuntu
<K_Sam> no ,this is a english room ,so we all under rule of english
<archl> sila: #ubuntu is for support only
<sila> no  all
<K_Sam> i come here to pretice my english
<archl> .lol
<sila> here is support too
<sila> only for chinese
<sila> hahaha...
<K_Sam> i am chinese too
<hata> 估计他去ubuntu那个chan又看不明白人家说什么
<Destine> K_Sam, and why do you come here to speak english?
<sila> gebjgd:  在作什么
<Destine> K_Sam, there is a room for english speaker.
<K_Sam> 玩呗，咱们继续吧
<archl> 还玩～
<Destine> K_Sam, please go to #ubuntu
<archl> join #ubuntu-en
<sila> he just for fun
<sila> fuck
<archl> for off-topic, just go #ubuntu-offtopic
<K_Sam> i have jioned that channel ,but i don't know what these guys talking about
<archl> ...
<reiv> ve li ui ubuntu vs wf pn ds. Qy /join #ubuntu
<Destine> K_Sam, then you can not understand daily english.
<archl> The limitation is about knowledge, not language...
<cfy> Kandu: php很好用嘛.
<Destine> K_Sam, talking to chinese will never help you practice english.
<K_Sam> no ,the limitation is definitaly about english
<v_v> 64位都出了这么久了， 到今天找个64位软件还费力半天找不到。
<sila> 11.04 用过没
<sila> 谁用了11.04没
<ofan> 还用64位
<Destine> K_Sam, i guess you may go now, and pay more attention to spelling.
<sila> 我刚才更新起不出来了
<sila> ofan ： 用11.04没
<ofan> 为毛那么多人都迷信64位
<ofan> sila: ç±³
<archl> K_Sam:  #ubuntu-offtopic is for you
<K_Sam> Destine: 行，你的英语咋练的
<reiv> 64bit memory大呀
<archl> Destine 是学这个的？
<v_v> ping ?
<ofan> pae
<sila> cnglish is good
<ofan> 64位程序也需要更大内存
<happyaron> ofan: pae效率不及64位
<Destine> archl, english major
<ofan> happyaron: 差的那点  可以乎略
<Destine> sila, it is not called cnglish.
<K_Sam> 恩，cnglish的确good
<sila> destine ： i know   just for fun
<reiv> cnglish, how to pronounce?
<archl> Destine, I've been a chinglish speaker for long
<archl> lol
 * happyaron 最起码叫en_CN，怎么能叫cnglish...
<reiv> en_CN.UTF-8
 * archl zh_EN
<reiv> or en_CN.gbk is better ?
<sila> chinese english
<sila> 不就是cnglish了么
<happyaron> sila: 你太不动幽默了。
<happyaron> 不懂
<K_Sam> i know
<Destine> archl, i've been a chinese speaker for so long.
<sila> happyaron  ： 恩  你幽默
<archl> Destine, I knew that :D
<Destine> K_Sam, stop practice english here. or ...
<archl> kick
<K_Sam> have you passed the CET4?
 * archl going be kick out
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/fT0DA.png
<sila> why kick
<wzlxx> cfy: 发现配置emacs的时候lisp代码不会自动缩进就怎么回事？
<archl> swarm of flooding pool
<sila> 闪了  装xp去
<happyaron> 这是中文频道，你又不是不会说中文，所以算flood
<K_Sam> 我有回来了
<sila> 大家慢慢聊
<archl> 灌水。继续灌。
<yhl> >:o
<cfy> wzlxx: 可能有个自动缩进的选项吧.
<K_Sam> 我又回来了
<shvntr> 这限制米啥意义呃
<wzlxx> cfy: 哪个？
<reiv> wzlxx: tab吧
<ofan> K_Sam: 再搞就是被ban了
<sila> 我去xp装驱动去   今天刚搞了新硬盘 嘿嘿
<K_Sam> 以后这个房间不允许踢人
<happyaron> ofan: 拜见大写风扇。
<sila> rose来拉
<wzlxx> reiv: 就是，写过后只有TAB才能缩进～
<happyaron> K_Sam: 为啥呢？
<ofan> happyaron: 我不大写了  orz..
<archl> 谁来实验humanmaker？很简单使用。
<archl> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EWDFVrfl4s&feature=player_embedded 12/04/2010 11:38:15 PM
<archl> http://www.makehuman.org/
<K_Sam> 确保言论自由啊
<wzlxx> reiv: 能不能自动缩进？
<Destine> ofan, 拜风扇！
<reiv> wzlxx: 应该可以配置的。我觉的不好，就没用。
<ofan> Destine: ...
<cfy> wzlxx: 不知道...
<happyaron> K_Sam: 大家都在拜警察叔叔，你还敢谈zy呢。。。
<wzlxx> reiv: 你就如果缩进的？
<happyaron> ofan: 功夫最近提高没？
<wzlxx> s/就/是
<archl> http://download.tuxfamily.org/makehuman/nightly/makehuman-nightly-linux-i386.tbz2
<night> meiyou
<archl> http://download.tuxfamily.org/makehuman/nightly/makehuman-nightly-linux-amd64.tbz2
<^k^> ⇪ title:
<night> 没有提高
<K_Sam> 我去外国网站被人家骂的不行
<Destine> ofan, 没提高就不好玩儿了。
<archl> K_Sam: 别在意，我曾经把 guy 和gay搞混了
<ofan> happyaron:  ..
<Destine> K_Sam, 就这英语，的确。
<sila> 别英文了 。。。。
<Destine> archl, 你。。。很强。。。
<wzlxx> reiv: emacs会自动根据文件类型自动缩进就好了～
<reiv> wzlxx: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/AutoIndentation
<^k^> ⇪ title: EmacsWiki: Auto Indentation
<sila> kick
<archl> Destine: 我的英语不怎么样，临时提高还好。
<K_Sam> Destine: 你的英语不错，过4级了吗？
<ofan> K_Sam: 我过了
<Destine> K_Sam, 没呢。
<reiv> 不是不过4级不 能毕业吗？
<ofan> reiv: 听谁瞎说的
<Destine> K_Sam, 这辈子都过不了了。
<K_Sam> 我就怕毕不了业了
<sila> reiv：谁说的阿  我没过  我不也毕业了么
<wzlxx> 我对^k^很好奇～他是怎么知道我是在问问题还是在说一些话题呢…
<Destine> archl, 你就装吧。
<ofan> wzlxx: 模式匹配
<wzlxx> ^k^: hello
<reiv> 不去念书的话，我也过不了6级了。
<wzlxx> ^k^: hello?
<^k^> wzlxx, 好  21:10 
<K_Sam> 有个房间叫#english，刚被踢出来了
<wzlxx> ^k^: emacs??
<archl> Destine: 我只是雅思5分的水平。
<ofan> K_Sam: 你干嘛了
<sila> <^k^>  nice to meet you
<ofan> archl: 真假
<Destine> archl, 继续装。
<wzlxx> sila: 他又不说话了～
<K_Sam> 说到19 changes
<wzlxx> ^k^: 你好
<K_Sam> liuxiaobo
<sila> <^k^>: nice too meet you
<happyaron> wzlxx: 你没遇见过大小眼
<reiv> 会遭雷霹的。
<happyaron> wzlxx: 那个能说到你吐血。
<reiv> happyaron: 大小眼怎么了？
 * wzlxx 闭嘴～
<ofan> 恩
 * archl 悲剧了。。。
<happyaron> wzlxx: 而且聊得很开心。
<sila> ^k^: nice to meet you
<ofan> 我跟那bot聊过
<ofan> 很智能
<sila> ^k^: hello
<happyaron> 还有那个gentoo-cn的madgirl，谁和它聊谁杯具。
<gebjgd> v_v: 64用户路过
<^k^> sila, 好  21:12 
<reiv> 记得会念诗。
<cfy> - -1
 * archl 雅思考不到8分就惨了。。。
<wzlxx> happyaron: 只是对机器人好奇罢了～
<ofan> archl: 为啥？
<sila> ^k^:are you a gay
<gjp> ALLEN12345:  我上了
<reiv> archl: 雅思满分多少？
<archl> ofan: 因为在混。。。
<happyaron> sila: 会被雷批的。。。
<archl> 9分。
<ofan> reiv: 9
<ofan> archl: 混啥？
<sila> meiyou
<reiv> 8分很难？
<Destine> archl, 为啥？
<sila> 没有被p
<K_Sam> Destine: 你能去##english去骂那帮外国人吗，关于西藏的
<ALLEN12345> gjp: 哦
<sila> 骂什么
<archl> 把K_Sam踢了吧。。。
<sila> 别骂
<ofan> K_Sam: 你要被k了
<sila> GCD也不所好东西
<alick> haha
<wzlxx> C-j原来是自动缩进啊～
<K_Sam> 为啥踢我
<sila> 别谈政治
<Destine> wzssyqa, 无语。。
<reiv> wzlxx: lisp-interaction-mode里面C-j不是 newline-and-indent
<sila> 不然GFW把这个也封了  以后还交流国P阿
<happyaron> 。。。
<happyaron> sila: 这里有jc叔叔的。
<K_Sam> 恩，不说政治了
<sila> JC叔叔 :-)
<ofan> K_Sam: 丫挺快阿...
<sila> 我认识常州的网警
<K_Sam> 恩
<cfy> 有没有人会php的pcre?
<wzssyqa> ofan: 拜jc
<v_v> 电影里的小loli卡哇伊到死啊
<sila> 有啥  我又没说反动话题
<cfy> 怎么捕获?
<wzlxx> reiv: 还没有试～刚看的～发现如果emacs没有启动什么插件的话很快～
<K_Sam> 别说丫
<reiv> jc是啥？
<cfy> 括号捕获
<cfy> Kandu: 在不?
<sila> 我只说GFW
<reiv> wzlxx: emacs -Q那是飞快呀。
<ofan> wzssyqa: 哪有jc?
<sila> reiv  JC就所警察
<wzlxx> reiv: -Q？？？
<reiv> 不是叫条子吗？
<sila> 香港和黑道叫条子
<wzlxx> reiv: 我用的C/S模式，在网上看的～
<sila> 网络用JC
<gjp> reiv: 不要说明
<happyaron> Destine: 21:16 < ofan> wzssyqa: 哪有jc?
<reiv> wzlxx: 我也用emacs --daemon的。
<Destine> ofan, jc叔叔！
<sila> 用屁股想去
<wzlxx> reiv: emacs是不是可以不用设置就支持很多语言的缩进～
<K_Sam> 我去外国房间是不是他们也知道我说了说明
<archl> 警察叔叔在哪里？
<ofan> Destine: 神马？？
<sila> 浮云
<reiv> wzlxx: 基本是的。emacs就是支持的语言忒多。
<Destine> ofan, 浮云～
<wzlxx> reiv: 哈哈～
<K_Sam> ofan，就是jc，我还没说啥就踢我
<reiv> wzlxx: VHDL神马的，支持的忒好。
<sila> destine： 你学都挺快阿
<gjp> 别讨论了，服务器被和谐了就不好了
<ofan> Destine: 还灰机呢~
<wzlxx> reiv: alias emacs='emacs -nw'
<wzlxx> alias et='emacsclient -t "$@" -a ""'
<wzlxx> alias ex='emacsclient -nc "$@" -a ""'
<wzssyqa> shotwell全屏看照片的时候，会挡住notify，有办法不让他挡住吗？
 * archl 想知道Destine 是被Aron带进来的呢，还是自己进来碰见aron的？
<yy-mm-ss> - - wzlxx
<ofan> K_Sam: 你不是一般的...
<wzlxx> reiv: 这样用很好～推荐下～
<reiv> wzssyqa: alias ec='emacsclient -n'
<sila> 连技术服务器都要河蟹  那可真的是河蟹社会了
<ofan> sila: 早就河蟹了
<Destine> archl, 进来才遇到的。
<wzssyqa> reiv: ？
<sila> ofan： 也不  还可以非暴力不合作
<wzlxx> reiv: 不用设置就可以支持常用的吧？那我就先用默认配置了，明天断网～
<K_Sam> 咱们能不能探讨一下关于语言和技术的关系
<reiv> 关键字不带切词，非常的郁闷。
<archl> 呃，很好～
<wzssyqa> K_Sam: 那样容易酿成乱战
<reiv> wzlxx: 要看是什么语言了。
<sila> 不懂语言和技术的关系
<gjp> 共建”和谐社会“吗。。。。好了不说了
<reiv> --- 莫谈国是 ---
<ofan> 今天看报纸才知道在日本黑社会是合法的
<wzlxx> reiv: 就普通的，C/C++/python/lisp/perl/shell
<K_Sam> 我觉的咱们必须要有自己的系统，开发语言，才能保住我们的文字
<archl> lol
<sila> 中国黑社会不合法  不过就是没人治理
<reiv> 人家应该不叫“黑社会”吧。
<sila> 叫社团
<ofan> 那叫啥
<archl> 在这里中止吧。。。
<ofan> 我去~~
<wzssyqa> K_Sam: 原来就一愤愤啊
<sila> 叫社团
<ofan> sila: 你专业的
<reiv> 社团这词多文明。
<sila> 人家企业化的
<flyfrog> 坏蛋里都叫社团
<hitsmaxft>  那个叫在野党。。
<archl> 社团 是中文中的词汇吗。。。
<ofan> sila: 确实
<wzlxx> reiv: 上面那个alias真的很好用～呵呵，你试下～
<flyfrog> hitsmaxft:这个狠！
<yy-mm-ss> 你们真的能聊。。。。。。。
<K_Sam> wzssyqa: 你懂什么啊，学英语不愁吗
<reiv> K_Sam: cnbeta有些汉编的介绍，推荐去膜拜一下。
<sila> 日本人还有叫株式会社的
 * lyxint 觉得这里好水
<archl> makehumannightly 安装中。
<wzssyqa> K_Sam: 就if之类的几个词，愁啥啊
<sila> 晚上不水  怎么办
<archl> 做一个男的然后一个女的发图片上来～～～
<K_Sam> 不能把我们的文字改成结构化的吗？
<yy-mm-ss> sila: 有限公司的意思
<yy-mm-ss> 睡觉啊
<sila> yy-mm-ss  ：差不多
<MopperWhite> 我悲了
<reiv> grep -v K_sam
<Destine> K_Sam, 学英语一点都不愁啊。
<MopperWhite> 文件夹打不开
<ofan> sila: 他们都搞集团的，而且周围居民的评价还很高
<K_Sam> 啥意思，那个-v
<reiv> verbose
<v_v> 小女孩太卡哇伊啊，
<K_Sam> 还有grep
<hitsmaxft> 有谁用着awesome以及urxvt？ 我这里urxvt的true tranparent失效了
<reiv> grep is short for GNU Rep
<sila> 国内黑社会不也是领导化的么
<reiv> hitsmaxft: urxvt就没有true的tranparent吧。
<ofan> sila: 但没那么公开
<K_Sam> 我说的是这个，21时23分21秒) reiv:
<K_Sam> grep -v K_sam
<reiv> hitsmaxft: 应该是壁纸的问题。
<gjp> sila: 莫谈国事。。。。。。
<ofan> reiv: 开composer就可以
<sila> ofan： 周围居民都知道  也就JC叔叔不知道
<K_Sam> reiv: 你把我怎么了
<sila> GJP： 没谈国事
<wzlxx> reiv: 你是怎么设置缩进4格的？
<K_Sam> sila: 你能不能别扯了，啥就国事啊
<sila> gjp： 我没谈政治  我们在讨论社会黑暗面
<reiv> wzlxx: wait ...
<Gann> w3m
<fengidri> 大家好，我前两天把pps卸了，今天怎么也安不上，有人知道是什么原因的
<jia> PPS是什么
<K_Sam> linux有pps吗？
<reiv> wzlxx: (setq-default indent-tabs-mode nil)
<jia> PPSTREAM？
<wzlxx> reiv: default-tab-width 4 不行～
<MopperWhite> wine一个
<sila> 我认为  涉及到国家领导 外交 军事才叫国事
<fengidri> 现在有linux版本的pps
<MopperWhite> 话说EVE貌似很好玩啊？
<K_Sam> 为啥不能谈呢？
<reiv> wzlxx: Never use TAB. Just all space.
<sila> 其他都所芝麻绿豆的小事  能叫国事？
<wzlxx> reiv: ??取消默认的？
<ofan> sila: 说小日本就行了.. 国内的问题含沙射影得提一体就好
<reiv> wzlxx: TAB就是4空格。这个在具体的主模式里面设置。
<sila> 小日本就AV不错
<ofan> sila: 觉得jp很bt
<reiv> sila: 日本的精密加工很不错。
<shvntr> 漫画也不错的说
<sila> ofan： 收缴到多少G片源了
<reiv> sila: 机器人也非常不错。
<ofan> sila: 但是科技又那么nb
<K_Sam> 不行，日本的av是世界av中的垃圾
<forensic> 小日本的支柱产业，游戏、动画、漫画
<charleychang> 日本制造的医药也不错
<blueghost> 谈av 了???
<K_Sam> 尤其，tokoy hot
<K_Sam> 不谈
<ofan> sila: 最近要搞台平板电视，研究了一下，就jp的最nb
<sila> K—SAM： 看来你那有经典的   共享下
<ofan> K_Sam: k你哦
<fengidri> 安的时候打开软件中心，安了之后又，还是没有安上，在终端里没有，
<jiero> 我惨了。。。
<jiero> 竟然死机了。
<happyaron> jiero: ???
<jia> 哈哈
<zergor> 怎样使内网mldonkey下载速度快点？
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 来了
<ofan> K_Sam: gpg加密下再发出来就是了，别明文发
<happyaron> fengidri: 安什么软件
<fengidri> 但是sudo apt-get remove 就可以
<jiero> 难道电脑要报销？
<sila> jiero   干吗死机了
<reiv> zergor: hi ip吧。
<happyaron> zergor: google搜索下。
<charleychang> 这里有人使用过dokuwiki吗？
<K_Sam> ofan: 又要k我？凭啥
<user8888> hi
<ofan> K_Sam: 提敏感词不搞加密
<jiero> sila: 我在装makehuman 的时候死了。。。
<user8888> every body
<^k^> user8888, 好  21:30 
<K_Sam> 明白，加密
<sila> ofan： 尼基塔里面用的加密通讯手段是什么程序
<shvntr> charleychang: 安装过算用过木
<K_Sam> 摩斯电码
<ofan> sila: 啥是 尼基塔
<fengidri> 没人知道吗
<charleychang> 我是用dokuwiki来记笔记，但是在ubuntu下安装之后总是提醒我几个文件夹无法写入，但是设置权限又总是没用
<user8888> 问一下，现在在手机上面用twi-tter的话，有什么好的方法？
<sila> ofan： 美剧阿  你不看的阿 。。。。。
<ofan> 莫斯电码也能算加密？？
<zergor> 网上搜了一大堆，却没个详细介绍的
<K_Sam> 我就知道摩斯电码
<zergor> 只好到这里求助了
<night> 哦
<jiero> 变态阿。。。可以作人妖。。。
<ofan> sila: 不看..  我看国内言情戏剧动作悬疑片
<shvntr> charleychang: 米其它提示木？
<ofan> sila: s/戏剧/喜剧
<K_Sam> 你们要看看friends
<night> v_v, 在阿
<shvntr> =  =提 示
<sila> 。。。
<reiv> hitsmaxft: 我这里xcompmgr + urxvt + awesome OK的。
<night> 文革弱智问题，大家都是学生的吗
<K_Sam> 我看到第7季了
<jia-NV52> 是啊
<jia-NV52> 哈哈
<user8888> 喂,
<gjp> night: 起码我是
<jia-NV52> 现在电视都是分季的
<jiero> 我从小就不信毛泽东。因为到处都是它的头像。
<jia-NV52> 无语中
<sila> night： 不全是   你想求助啥的
<cfy> rot13,base64,quote_print
<jiero> http://imgur.com/KlWRT.png
<user8888> 是是否用api最方便了？
<sila> night： 我就不所
<jiero> 女生禁看。
<night> 没求助啥只是了解下组织情况哈哈
<jia-NV52> 呃
<ofan> base64也不能算加密
<jia-NV52> 现在了解了？
<ofan> jiero: 你做的？
<cfy> ofan: 当然不错咯.
 * reiv 已经不是学生了
<jiero> 用一个变态软件生成的。。。
<sila> jiero： 你这个做了干吗
<ofan> jiero: 哦 看那新闻了
<K_Sam> 加密干什么用的
<cfy> ofan:  算掩盖.从某种意义上说
<cfy> 加密用gpg.
<jiero> sila: 不小心改错了项目变这样了。
<reiv> jiero: 那是Futanari?
<jia-NV52> 这是什么软件？
<sila> ^_^
<reiv> GNUPG给力
<ofan> cfy: 恩
<ofan> jiero: 好bt阿
<jiero> reiv: 我特意为你去了趟wikipedia
<jiero> lol
<reiv> 扶他呀。
<cfy> ofan: 什么时侯你们能破解了...跟我说声.....
<sila> 谁知道ubuntu里有没有类似人工少女或电车之狼那种 H游戏
<reiv> sila: please virtualbox
<ofan> cfy: 那得先把你冷冻起来了...
<blueghost> qt4 貌似 是一个大而全的
<hh> 请问怎么安装GDM主题啊
<sila> virtualbox和WINE哪个好
<ofan> 直接登录的路过
<shvntr> wine 过那电的。
<reiv> sila: 好机器用vbox
<jia-NV52> 晕 当然是VBOX
<jia-NV52> 嗯是啊
<sila> GDM主题 需要降级GDM2.3到2.2
<jia-NV52> WINE不太好用
<blueghost> 说起 wine 怎么在 wine 运行 极品飞车啊
<cfy> ofan: 不要吧.....
<jia-NV52> 晕
<cfy> ofan: 我会低调的...
<jia-NV52> WINE开极品。。。
<jia-NV52> 那不是放PPT
<blueghost> jia-NV52:) 对啊
<oneju> 装个playonlinux
<hh> sila, 要降级
<blueghost> jia-NV52:) 好像在网上说成功的
<sila> wine我玩过魔兽 星际 CS
<hh> 不是吧
<sila> hh：要降级
<K_Sam> 问个技术问题行吗？
<jia-NV52> CS我装上时有残影
<ofan> K_Sam: 可以
<blueghost> sila:) 什么降级
<hh> 我刚升的2.3
<sila> GMD
<ofan> K_Sam: 问吧
<blueghost> GMD？？？？
<hh> sila, 。。。。。。。
<blueghost> TMD？？？？
<MopperWhite> EVE onilne好玩吗？
<sila> GMD2.3降级到 GDM2。2   可以用主题
<K_Sam> 我说‘nice to meet you '人家说’pleasure is mine i'm sure' 我该怎么回复
<blueghost> 说起 wine 怎么在 wine 运行 极品飞车啊
<ofan> 话说前天试用了下notebook版的ubuntu
<jia-NV52> 怎么样啊
<hh> sila, 你知道GDM主题放在哪里吗
<jia-NV52> 是不是用的资源很少啊
<blueghost> K_Sam:) 你说 cao
<ofan> 用的gnome shell
<sila> GDM ——--   GNOME DESTOP MANAGE
<ofan> 感觉有点怪
<K_Sam> 不行啊，太暴力了
<gebjgd> sila: 丑
<Gann> 请问在终端里如何 关闭一个emacs的buffer?
<K_Sam> 给我说说啊
<sila> GEBJGD： 什么丑阿
<ofan> K_Sam: 这个逻辑都不懂？
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 什么在你眼里 都是丑。 qtcurve 好看
<gebjgd> sila: gdm kdm 丑
<Gann> MaskRay: 终端里如何关闭一个emacs里的buffer?
<reiv> Gann: C-x k
<sila> gebjgd：你用啥
<K_Sam> ofan: 懂，不知道怎么回复
<blueghost> Gann:) bd
 * fishoneeyed 今天怎么这么多次emacs
<gebjgd> sila: slim
 * MaskRay emacs 用户好多
<ofan> K_Sam: 回 hehe
<sila> gebjgd：没用过
<K_Sam> ok
<fishoneeyed> MaskRay: 还好, 你研究的怎么养了?
<sila> gebjgd：怎么个装法
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 想不想我? 我可是很久没在irc里说话了.
<gebjgd> sila: arch wiki
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 不想
<ofan> K_Sam: 什么反应
<Gann> reiv: 谢谢,我是 MaskRay 带我入门 的
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你个没心没肺的东西.
<sila> gebjgd：arch 。。。
<MaskRay> fishoneeyed: 最近没进展，等有空了系统地学学 elisp
<reiv> Gann: 推荐用ibuffer来管理buffer.
<K_Sam> 没反应
 * MaskRay 推荐 elscreen
<fishoneeyed> reiv: ido不好吗?
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 不矛盾的，我也用ido
<ofan> K_Sam: 回 呵呵
<MaskRay> reiv：ibuffer 找 buffer 不是很慢？
<sila> hh：最好不要降级GDM  不然以后升级内核以后可能会出现GRUB无法进入桌面   到时候又要倒腾
<Gann> reiv: 有什么好处?
<lazysnake> blueghost: 我也来了
<hh> sila, 我倒 是没事
<reiv> Gann: 我的ibuffer相关配置：http://code.bulix.org/3zjy41-78897
<ofan> sila: grub和界面有啥关系
<Gann> reiv: 我现在mew一直无法配置帐户
<ofan> s/界面/桌面
<blueghost> gitk 怎么修改提交历史啊， 我用 svn-git 的时候，弄的很乱
<K_Sam> 和呵呵就被踢了估计
<reiv> Gann: 是默认的C-x C-b的增强版。和dired操作方式类似。
<Gann> reiv: 如何 把你的网址直接从w3m里打开
<reiv> Gann: 我不用emacs收邮件。对mew不熟。
<reiv> Gann: w3m用过，不熟。推荐conkeror.
<blueghost> gitk 怎么修改提交历史啊， 我用 svn-git 的时候，弄的很乱
<sila> ofan：没有直接关系 但我降级过GDM ， 后来升级内核以后就无法进入 只能进入grub
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 我还没用过ibuffer, 我直接C-x b
<fishoneeyed> reiv: c x c b
<reiv> code.bulix.org不给里，居然没lisp的高亮。
<Gann> reiv: 可不可以直接把默认的buffers布局保存
<jia-NV52> 我用WUBI装的时候出现过升级进不去系统
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 试试M-x ibuffer
<Gann> fishoneeyed: C-x b是什么操作?
<jia-NV52> 后来用硬盘装了就没出现了
<sila> jia-nv52：别用wubi
<fishoneeyed> Gann: 切换buffer
<reiv> Gann: 有这种工具，类似screen。你去EmacsWiki上找找。我不用。
<jiero> 放弃了。。。humanmake不好玩。。。
<ofan> sila: 跟grub没啥关系..
<jia-NV52> 那是很早了
<ofan> reiv: tmux?
<jia-NV52> 地
<jiero> http://www.softicons.com/free-icons/game-icons/mega-games-pack-39-icons-by-exhumed/hedgewars-1-icon
<Gann> 是不是直接输入 buffer名称?
<sila> ofan：但就是进不去了  两次  都重装了
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 还好, 不错.
<reiv> Gann: C-x b是通过buffer名字选buffer。
<ofan> sila: 笨. 最不用重装的就是linux
<gebjgd> ofan: +1
<jia-NV52> 用LIVECD修复一下grub
<fishoneeyed> reiv: MaskRay: 你们用dired?
<sila> ofan： livecd 能修复  和自己不是一个版本的？
<Gann> reiv: 明白了,那么,dired是用什么方式?
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 有时用。配合tramp很给力，批量改名非常给力。大部分时间用zsh.
<sila> ofan：我试验了 没成功
<ofan> 另外发现win的一个很无处的行为，用win自带的磁盘管理器调整分区会把linux的分区全干掉
<reiv> Gann: 在dired里面可以直接改名字，然后保存....
<ofan> s/无处/无耻
<MaskRay> fishoneeyed: 不用
<reiv> ofan: 先装lin,再装win,被郁闷过。
<jia-NV52> linux对WINDOWS很温和啊
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 其实我有一个问题, 能否dired记住顺序.
<sila> ofan：  那是肯定的   他要更新到MBR
<Gann> reiv: 没必要了,我基本上能记住常用的名字
<jia-NV52> 反过来就。。。
<ofan> sila: ubuntu一般会有个旧版内核备用阿
<reiv> fishoneeyed: dired sort的。
<sila> ofan：  我删了
<ofan> sila: 调整分区就写MBR，还都是逻辑分区
<reiv> Gann: 你说ibufer没必要吗？
<Gann> 下了,拜 拜
<Gann> reiv: 是啊
<MaskRay> dired 总怕误操作……
<sila> ofan：win 一直很无耻
<Gann> reiv: 我常用的都能记住了
<reiv> Gann: 批量处理buffer的时候用。切换buffer还是用ibuffer.
<jia-NV52> 地
<reiv> Gann: 例如，把所有的ruby模式的buffer kill掉。
<sila> ofan： win自己双系统有时候都搞不好  别说第三方了
<ofan> sila: 而且用ghost也很危险..
<Gann> reiv: 切换也还是用名字吧
<reiv> Gann: 切换用名字。ido这点用起来很方便。
<sila> ofan  我推荐一个可同时备份win 和 ubuntu扇区的软件给你阿
<Gann> reiv: 好了,我先下了
<reiv> Gann: bye.
<ofan> sila: 好阿
<Gann> byebye
<night> 大家用过cgdb吗
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 算了. 我这个要求估计有点偏了.
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 你要什么要求？
<reiv> fishoneeyed: dired记住顺序？
<jiero> 大家碰到了吗。我平常不用compiz，但是刚才自动启用了后发现compiz不动也用24% CPU?
<sila> Acronis True Image  可以针对MBR 数据文件 扇区进行备份成tib文件
<sila> 无系统可以直接生成DOS系统  U盘启动
<sila> 我之前就用这个备份双系统
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 好吧, 举个例子: x目录下有a, a目录下有 b c目录. 当我又x经过a进入c后, 逐级退出到x, 当我再次由x进入a以后, 光标停留位置不是在c而是在b. 也就是说dired记不住顺序.
<sila> win和ubuntu都搞定
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 不知道我描述的你明白不.
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 明白了。
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 你等等，我试试。
<sila> ofan：  Acronis True Image  你去搜下  这个可以针对扇区备份  很好用
<sila> ofan：备份 恢复效率和ghost差不多
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 如果子目录很多就需要按很多次n, 或者c v, 但是, 大多数时候, 特定时间内来回进入两个特定目录.
<jia-NV52> f
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 这个更适合用ido的C-x f
<fishoneeyed> reiv: C-x C-f?
<sila> 我闪了   你们慢慢聊
<ofan> ofan: 8
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 我目前不知道dired有这个记忆功能。
<fishoneeyed> sila: 别把腰闪了
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 应该是没有.
<reiv> fishoneeyed: C-x C-f开目录。
<fishoneeyed> reiv: C-x C-f可以开启目录, 可是当目录不是由字母组成, 或者记不住目录名子而目录有很多的时候. 如果dired能有我说的那个记忆功能就完美了.
<v_v> night, helo ?
<night> v_v, 哈哈
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 可以考虑放到bookmark里面。
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 有道理. 试试.
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 应该可以自己实现的。
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 应该可以.
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 自己记住一个历史，然后每次改变目录时查找，看看有没有出现在历史里面，如果有，则跳过去。
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 可以自己重定义函数：dired-initial-position
<lazysnake> 还要花5块买ssh:-(
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 你看了嘛?
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 看什么？
<fishoneeyed> reiv: dired的代码.
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 看到了dired-initial-position
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 我好想看到了dired extra
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 速度...
<flh> hi 静止了
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 不行了, 搞定手头的事情, 然后在研究emacs. 每次研究emacs都用去不少时间, 有点怕了.
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 闲的时候在折腾emacs吧。
<ZhangNing> 为什么Ubuntu的google chromium的插件Mouse Stroke只能用鼠标中键开启鼠标手势阿
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 我自己试试看。
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 好. 有结果告诉我啊.
<fishoneeyed> reiv: ^_^, 嗟来之食.
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 你明天一直在线的吧..
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 明天不会, 不过后天会.
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 也可以给我发邮件. fishoneeyed at gmail.com
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 明天直接贴出来吧。
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 好的.
<K_Sam> msn 怎么用啊
<K_Sam> 怎么加好友
<K_Sam> 如果不认识，要加着随便了天的话
<alencox> hi
<^k^> alencox, 好  22:22 
<alencox> I'm alen cox , 2nd master of linux
<alick> alencox: you misspell you name then.
<alencox> freeflying:  free microcai now!
<alencox> alick:  ......
<mao> grep 显示 不包含 33 行 是怎么样的?  grep -n -E '.*[^33].*' 1.txt 不正确啊
<wzlxx> caleb-: emacs的配置是不是最好都弄成.el文件然后只在.emacs里加载这些模块啊？
<mao> grep 显示 不包含 33 的行 是怎么样的?
<wzlxx> caleb-: 我看别人都是这样说的～我要从开始都养成好习惯～
<^k^> microcai, 好  22:26 
<wzlxx> cfy: : emacs的配置是不是最好都弄成.el文件然后只在.emacs里加载这些模块啊？
<lxfancy_> 据说这样条理比较清楚
<wzlxx> lxfancy_: 对速度会不会有影响？
<MaskRay> fishoneeyed: 在 c++-mode 中如果启用 autopair。光标在 int f()末尾，回车会缩进，能否在输入 { 后自动删除这个缩进？
<wzlxx> 我现在.emacs里什么都是模块了～嘎嘎
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 不要自动缩进就没有事了吧？
<lxfancy_> wzlxx, 不清楚，我菜鸟
<lxfancy_> wzlxx, 我也是刚学
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 平时还是要自动缩进的，就是在函数声明末尾有些麻烦
<wzlxx> lxfancy_: 同样～
<wzlxx> 那就设置c++-mode的～
<fishoneeyed> MaskRay: 我还真没研究.
<wowoto> emesene最近神经病了
<cfy> wzlxx: 没人喜欢大文件吧:)
<cfy> wzlxx: 如果你觉得太慢, MaskRay 的话,有个方法.先启动.用的得时侯再召唤出来.
<wowoto> cfy, 又一个无线节点落网，解决暂时的上网问题。。
<cfy> wowoto: - -!
<cfy> wowoto: crack后,被收回了?
<cfy> 不是wpa么?
<wowoto> cfy, kernrl2.6.36 的确是和aircrack-ng冲突的
<cfy> wowoto: 哦...
<wowoto> cfy, 手贱，修改人家的路由配置
<MaskRay> fishoneeyed: 你理解我的意思了？我怕我没说清楚，现在写代码时定义函数不太方便，其他都很好
<cfy> wowoto: .
<wowoto> cfy, 于是人家修改为wpa2-psk
<wzlxx> cfy: 我的配置还没有几句，没有感觉慢～
<cfy> wowoto: 悲剧.....
<wzlxx> cfy: 和写到一个文件里是一样的～
<wowoto> cfy, 先下楼搞一包烟去~~~
<fishoneeyed> MaskRay: 明白了.
<cfy> wzlxx: 那就没必要改.内核文档说,只是要把事情变得简单,而不是更简单:)
<lazysnake> blueghost: 疯都疯了。有ftp不用，拿毛移动硬盘哦。:-(。。。真不想把东西给它。
<wzlxx> cfy: 不过还是清晰的好～
<cfy> lazysnake: 网线太烂了?
<cfy> lazysnake: 你的网速有30M/s?
<wzlxx> cfy: 不知道资深emacser是怎么说的～
<cfy> wzlxx: 不知道.
<lazysnake> cfy: 要插。好麻烦哦。
<cfy> lazysnake: 乱插不好XD
<lxfancy_> wzlxx, 我觉得还是分开好吧，称心的emacs配置不会短
<lazysnake> 呃，发现弄错了 s/它/他
<wzlxx> lxfancy_: 就是～
<caleb-> wzlxx: 各人喜好吧
<caleb-> emacs 太短都不好意思说自己在用 emacs
<wzlxx> lxfancy_: 不过那样会出现那个情况吧，.emacs调用一个，这个再调用另一个，那样岂不是要写两次load路径？
<caleb-> emacs 设置太短都不好意思说自己在用 emacs
<wzlxx> caleb-: 如果分开会出现那个情况吧，.emacs调用一个，这个再调用另一个，那样岂不是要写两次load路径？
<wowoto> 是不是有macchanger这东西？
<lxfancy_> wzlxx, 没明白你说的--
<wowoto> gebjgd, 今断网了 那第六行咋回事呢？
<mao> 吗呀,原来grep 有个 -v 选项...
<mao> 睡
<gebjgd> wowoto: 不知道
<lazysnake> gebjgd: http://code.bulix.org/v5ygst-78899 怎么回事？
<mike-w> 怎么听bbc？
<mike-w> 有没有龙卷风收音机之类东西的
<K_Sam> 谁听过蒙古说唱的？
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 在吗？
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 在
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 弄出来了?
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 基本搞定了。
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 代码, 代码, 代码......
<reiv> fishoneeyed: ==
<K_Sam> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTM0ODMwNjAw.html
<reiv> fishoneeyed:  http://pastebin.com/pDQ5Esau
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 有个问题，历史记录没有自动删除，会越来长。
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 可以 考虑用add-to-list
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 研究研究.
<wowoto> gebjgd, so
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 好像不行, 没有自动停留在以前进入过的目录上.
<reiv> fishoneeyed:  我这里试是可以的呀。
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 我在看看, 是不是和加载的顺序有关西.
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 真的不可以.
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 你看看dired-history是不是有记录。
<reiv> fishoneeyed: (message "ZZ - %S" (assoc df dired-history)) 这句有没有被执行
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 有呀.
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 这句没有被执行.
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 但是dired-history有值
<reiv> dired-history是不是dired的记录？
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 这个我还真不知道, 不过在你那里可以, 就应该没问题.
<fishoneeyed> reiv: dired-history 有值, 但是(mes)那句没有被执行.
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 说什么呢
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 你看看是不是每次跳转是dird-auto-jump都被执行。
<lazysnake> blueghost: 没什么了。发下牢骚
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 我没听到你发什么呢， 谁让你用移动硬盘了
<beh123> :)终于进来了。问下各位大侠。我的10.04启动时候那个“ubuntu”的画面不在显示中间怎么搞？
<lazysnake> blueghost: 是跟我用同一个局域网的人找我要东西。
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 哦
<fishoneeyed> test
<^k^> fishoneeyed, ....  23:13 
<lazysnake> blueghost: http://imagebin.org/126192 眼神不好使。
<cfy> Kandu: hi
<cfy> Kandu: 你知道学习网络这块有啥好书么?
<NoIE> -t 北京
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 怎么了
<lazysnake> http://society.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/12/01/0013237&from=rss 这标题够抢眼。
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 非常清晰
<lazysnake> blueghost: 呃。是我打得不好。有时走神。
<lazysnake> blueghost: 似乎有点了解你的那个项目。
<wowoto> i
 * maonx 有人知道Mp4文件放在Touch或Iphone中的哪个文件夹中么?
<wowoto> 蛋疼
<wowoto> 这狗屎网络
<wowoto> 真是太无语了
<dexter64> 用wine-qq试着和朋友语聊一下 开始一切正常 大概2分钟后他听不到我了 而我开始在耳塞里能听到自己的声音 就是mic输入直接到我这输出了 咋办呢？现在gtalk skype也全成了这样了...
<lazysnake> dexter64: 大哥，从时间和成本上，我并不建议你使用wine qq。vbox+windows或者
<dexter64> lazysnake: è°¢
<tonghuix> happyaron: 貌似没啥人了
<tonghuix> 我咋看不到人上线呢
<tonghuix> 我咋看不到有人说话呢
<ultimatebuster> 哈哈 阿拉伯学生给他爸发了封电子邮件：“老爸，柏林是个好地方。这里的人都很友善。但是我进了学校有点不好意思。别人都坐地铁上学，就我开一个纯金奔驰。”爸爸回信：“儿子，给你转了2亿美元过去。别给我丢人了，赶紧去买个地铁！”
<ultimatebuster> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=308090
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<tonghuix> 还挺智能的
<alvin_rxg> http://www.jiongus.com/home/attachment/201011/29/47978_1291036941JQms.jpg
<bao__> 老笑话了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 睡了3个多小时的午觉。。。。
<alvin_rxg> ultimatebuster: 纯金奔驰 得多重……是上 v1000 引擎的么？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我睡了12个小时
<ultimatebuster> 不知道。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 额？
<alvin_rxg> 呃？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 为什么2遍？
<alvin_rxg> ？？？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://imagebin.org/126212
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> 全是2遍的
<gebjgd> 牛了
<happyaron> gebjgd: bsd安装容易么。
<gebjgd> happyaron: 发生了什么？
<gebjgd> happyaron: 跟arch还有gentoo其实是一个感觉的
<happyaron> gebjgd: 都没装过。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我还是屈服于xchat 和pidgin
<blueghost> happyaron:) 你也想背叛 ubuntu 了???
<happyaron> blueghost: 没有，openfetion需要port到bsd-like平台上，我没有测试用的系统。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 哦
<blueghost> 如果花点钱给财迷 gebjgd ，或者他会帮你
<happyaron> blueghost: 刚把lib部分搞定了，ui部分比较烦。
<happyaron> blueghost: 没钱，有钱谁用这东西。
<blueghost> happyaron:)
<gebjgd> happyaron: 有
<blueghost> happyaron:) 什么 ui?? gtk? qt?
<gebjgd> happyaron: 这里就有个人用freebsd
<happyaron> gtk的。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 嗯。
<gebjgd> happyaron: 他有的时候来
<gebjgd> happyaron: laolang_cool
<blueghost> happyaron:) 那我帮不上忙了。 gtk 我是文盲
<gebjgd> happyaron: 他基本上在oftc的arch-cn待着
<happyaron> gebjgd: 好的。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 我能访问一个freebsd7.2的系统，但只是user帐号。
<happyaron> gtk的search path有问题，很无语。
<roylez_> happyaron: 你还在搞什么鬼阿
<roylez_> happyaron: 不睡觉了？
<happyaron> roylez_: 睡，在收拾。
<happyaron> 各位晚安 :)
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: openttd 有嘛好的服务器？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 很久没在线玩了，现在都玩的单机。 都是 在官方 服务器
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<lazysnake> blueghost: 还不睡觉哦。
<lazysnake> blueghost: 在不
<blueghost> dddd
<blueghost> 我操 ibus 他娘
<lazysnake> http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-1820953-1-1.html
<lazysnake> blueghost: c/cpp
<runrunrocky> blueghost: 免费用的东西，没什么可骂的
<blueghost> runrunrocky:) 太占资源了，我停止这个进程，连键盘都不能用了
<lazysnake> blueghost: 转到fcitx吧
<blueghost> lazysnake:) openbox  下有问题
<lazysnake> blueghost: 小小输入法，别人说很好用。但是我一直没用到它。
<runrunrocky> blueghost: 还好，我都没骂polikitd
<runrunrocky> blueghost: 那个进程吃掉我3.8g内存
<lazysnake> blueghost: 在gnome下，fcitx is just good.
<runrunrocky> lazysnake: 安装方便么？
<lazysnake> runrunrocky: 多劳多得，==>就是多内存多吃。。。
<lazysnake> runrunrocky: 什么安装方便么？
<runrunrocky> lazysnake: 拜托，我就4gb内存，那个进程太疯狂了
<runrunrocky> runrunrocky: fcitx
<lazysnake> runrunrocky: 没什么问题吧。
<runrunrocky> lazysnake: 我不知道怎么查看有没有问题
<runrunrocky> lazysnake: 每次开机以后，那个进程的内存占用就越来越多
<lazysnake> runrunrocky: 呃，还有一些人在用scim呢。都停止开发很久了。依然坚挺
<runrunrocky> lazysnake: scim确实不好用，我太受不了了
<runrunrocky> lazysnake: 那个进程好像是管理授权的是吧？
<lazysnake> runrunrocky: 呃。 fcitx现在已经很不错了。
<runrunrocky> lazysnake: 我打开系统日志看到auth.log
<lazysnake> runrunrocky: 我不懂那个进程。你是刚进irc么
<runrunrocky> laz
<runrunrocky> 我刚进
<runrunrocky> 就是polikitd进程
<lazysnake> runrunrocky: arron在的时候你就应该问，这个我不懂。
<lazysnake> runrunrocky: 不懂呢。没在用ubuntu。
<runrunrocky> 哦
<lazysnake> runrunrocky: 是属于哪个的嘛
<lazysnake> runrunrocky: 忘记了这里还有一个老大，freeflying.
<runrunrocky> 不知道在不在
<runrunrocky> Dec  4 13:30:06 U-laptop su[18731]: + ??? root:rocky
<runrunrocky> Dec  4 13:30:06 U-laptop su[18731]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user rocky by (uid=0)
<runrunrocky> Dec  4 13:30:06 U-laptop su[18731]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user rocky
<runrunrocky> Dec  4 13:30:12 U-laptop su[18761]: Successful su for rocky by root
<runrunrocky> 不知道什么程序一直在要su
<lazysnake> runrunrocky: 贴到http://code.bulix.org
<lazysnake> runrunrocky: 我现在网速慢，也只能上上irc。google什么的都干不了。
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 他奶奶的， 终于弄完一个超级干净的 仓库了
<lazysnake> runrunrocky: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466794
<^k^> ⇪ title: [SOLVED] How to kill this service POLKITD? - Ubuntu Forums
<lazysnake> blueghost: 恭喜
<lazysnake> blueghost: 现在情况是怎么样嘛。我看到有两个版本的。那么就是四个文件再加svn trunk ？
<lazysnake> blueghost: 错了。是git。
<runrunrocky> lazysnake: 试过那个了，不行
<lazysnake> :-D
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 我还没推到服务器呢
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 打算把服务器的 git 整个删除。重新来过， 打死我都不回 svn 了。
<lazysnake> runrunrocky: Users or administrators should never need to start this daemon
<runrunrocky> lazysnake: 我都不知道他怎么启动的
<lazysnake> blueghost: :-D 洁癖哦。
<lazysnake> runrunrocky: 那把它关了呗。
<runrunrocky> lazysnake: 每次开机都这样
<lazysnake> runrunrocky:  似乎有个程序管理服务的。
<blueghost> :)
<lazysnake> blueghost: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6297656/amazon_jungle.ogg
<lazysnake> blueghost: 很好听的哦。
<blueghost> 我上不去
<lazysnake> blueghost: 呃。
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 你以为我和你一样在 敌营 吗
<lazysnake> blueghost:  敌营？
<lazysnake> blueghost: gnome很不错的嘛
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 我在 祖国
<lazysnake> blueghost: 呃。我给你另外一个地址。汗。
<blueghost> .....
<lazysnake> blueghost: 在传。慢。
<lazysnake> blueghost: http://u.115.com/file/f1c4bba7ac
<blueghost> 我听不到，有 ibus 听不到。 几乎回到dos时代了。 他奶奶的
<lazysnake> blueghost: ogg的啊。！！！
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 我这连打字都慢。
<alvin_rxg> restart ibus 多简单的事啊……
<lazysnake> alvin_rxg: -_- 对ibus无爱。我一直在叛变。一直有改变自己的习惯，希望找到更好的8-)
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 捅我一下，试试有没有声音
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst:
<Jagdwurst> test
<^k^> Jagdwurst, ....  03:40 
<Jagdwurst> test2
<Jagdwurst> test3
<Jagdwurst> test
<^k^> Jagdwurst, ....  03:40 
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 仓库进一步打扫干净了
<lazysnake> blueghost: 掉线了刚刚。
<lazysnake> blueghost: :-D
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 像从未分过支一样
<lazysnake> blueghost: 好撒。
<lazysnake> gebjgd: gnome is good.
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 你觉得好就成
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 还是有问题
<lazysnake> blueghost: 心理上帮助你。
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 又干净了许多
<lazysnake> blueghost: 你想吓死我啊。我正在说兲朝的坏话。
<blueghost> .....
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 你是该干净一点了
<lazysnake> blueghost: 呃。 应该睡觉了。老大。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: gnome sucks
<lazysnake> blueghost: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_488663200100nsr7.html
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 我不同意您的观点，但是我誓死捍卫您说话的权利。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 你觉得它哪好？
<Jagdwurst> 用C语言好
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 那是废话
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 第一，可以用特效来装b
<lazysnake> gebjgd: http://imagebin.org/126231
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 特效是浮云
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 第二，在桌面环境方面，比较好。不用找什么小程序。很多都有了。
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 吃还是浮云呢。还不是要有。
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 吃了会饿，但是还是要吃的。8-)
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 吃是天
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 唉不说了。反正这些是个人感觉的东西。有时真找不到理由。
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 感性的东西，很难说为什么的。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 你太善变了。ub gnome -> fvwm -> gnome
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 终于打扫干净了
<blueghost> Jagdwurst:) Z语言好
<blueghost> Jagdwurst:) 社会主义好
<lazysnake> ge
<blueghost> 社会主义好，社会主义好
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 呃。我不否认。
<blueghost> 社会主义国家人民地位高
 * blueghost 我不是人民
<blueghost> 五星红旗迎风飘扬
<blueghost> 胜利歌声多么响亮
<lazysnake> 3ad0a37a5189fc7
<blueghost> 歌唱我们亲爱的祖国
<blueghost> 从此走向繁荣富强
<blueghost> 大家一起唱红歌
<lazysnake> blueghost: 大段内容。。。
<blueghost> 本地的 git 清理干净了。 明天 清理 服务器 的
<lazysnake> blueghost: 呃。
<blueghost> 绝不再 回 svn 了
<lazysnake> blueghost: 唱红歌你要到重庆来哦。
<blueghost> 觉照顾任何一个人而用 svn 了。 我关了 svn 。 用 git-svn 这个阉割的，弄得乱七八糟
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 我唱美国的红歌
<lazysnake> blueghost: 汗。美国没那东西。
<lazysnake> blueghost: 美国也排斥那东西。
<lazysnake> blueghost: 因为美国没有那东西，所以别人的青年才很有创造力。:-D
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 你不爱国
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 你 崇洋媚外
<lazysnake> blueghost: 你是什么是爱国。
<lazysnake> blueghost: 你说什么是爱国。
<lazysnake> :-D我对此概念一直不懂。
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 我热爱 共产党，就是 爱国
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 懂了吗
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 每天我的幻想和共产党做爱
<lazysnake> blueghost: ,-.
<lazysnake> blu
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 怎么
<lazysnake> blueghost: 大哥，你怎么可能和一个组织ooxx，再怎么也是和它的成员那样所。
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 我干共产党啊
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 共产党不是已经被人轮奸了 千百遍了吗
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 我 干 不了， 想想都不行吗
<lazysnake> blueghost: 8-)看来你是很久没上来了。我睏了。明天我看irc日志。
<blueghost> :)
<lazysnake> blueghost: 想，可以啊。
<blueghost> :)
<lazysnake> blueghost: 人可以为所欲为，但是有些事是要负责任滴
<gebjgd> blueghost: 你的项目做什毛的？
<blueghost> 网络内容的 离线管理
<gebjgd> blueghost: 发来看看
<blueghost> atomPub manager
<blueghost> atompubmanager.tk
<gebjgd> blueghost: 网站不错
<gebjgd> blueghost: 但是logo跟屎一样
<blueghost> gebjgd:)
<blueghost> 网站就是我程序所管理的
<Jagdwurst> 土人的网站?
<blueghost> Jagdwurst:) 我的
<blueghost> 有什么批量 diff 的软件啊
<Jagdwurst> diff
<blueghost> 我找到的都是两个文件的
<blueghost> 我要批量的
<Jagdwurst> 本身就能diff一个目录啊
<blueghost> 两个目录，互相同名文件的比较
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> diff 不怎么会用
<blueghost> 我是要 diff 内容
<Jagdwurst> 没理解你的意思
<Jagdwurst> 但diff本身就能比较两个目录中文件的内容
<blueghost> 我怕我打扫仓库时，把有用的都扫去了
<blueghost> Jagdwurst:) 谢了
<blueghost> 我去 man 看看
<blueghost> 我英文不好
<blueghost> 有图形的吗
<blueghost> 有 gui 的吗
<Jagdwurst> 不晓得
<blueghost> 只在 atomPubManager 存在：atomPM_brower
<blueghost> atomPubManager/atomPubManager 和 atomPubManager.test//atomPubManager 有共同的子目录
<blueghost> 只在 atomPubManager 存在：doxy
<blueghost> atomPubManager/.git 和 atomPubManager.test//.git 有共同的子目录
<blueghost> 只在 atomPubManager 存在：idea
<blueghost> atomPubManager/myAtomPublishing 和 atomPubManager.test//myAtomPublishing 有共同的子目录
<blueghost> atomPubManager/myNotebook 和 atomPubManager.test//myNotebook 有共同的子目录
<blueghost> 只在 atomPubManager 存在：testPostMedia
<^k^> blueghost:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<zhxk> 中国政府你像不像政府了，你它妈地只会欺负国民，让列强骑到你头上拉屎了懂了不，这个事情是你管还是国民管，你今天不把航母击沉在钓鱼岛，我们就不指望你能拿回钓鱼岛了，看看清政府是怎么倒的，今你要是想和清政府一样让国民失去信任，满清的结局就是你的榜样！爱国者转！操它妈太可恶了，龌龊！有这样的政府真å®
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 惨了
 * wzssyqa 当op不在啊
<alvin_rxg> op 不在
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: op在
<blueghost> 惨了
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 你也说了啊，哈哈
<blueghost> 说什么了
<blueghost> 我在打扫仓库
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: geliable
<Jagdwurst> 想了半天，不记得有geliable这个词 xD
<blueghost> 怎么了
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 怎么了。 怎么气氛一下那么凝固了
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 纱布粪
<blueghost> .....
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 对这种家伙真的很无语
<blueghost> 不明白说什么， zhxk吗
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 嗯
<blueghost> ......
<blueghost> 他刚来的吧
<blueghost> 你是说刷频吗
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 肯定的
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 不是，说敏**-&fjf感**fjfj词
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 好吧
<blueghost> 我继续打扫卫生了
<Jagdwurst> 怎么连敏**-&fjf感**fjfj词都成敏**-&fjf感**fjfj词了
<wzssyqa> Jagdwurst: 没办法，悲剧
<gebjgd> blueghost: FILES  are `FILE1 FILE2' or `DIR1 DIR2' or `DIR FILE...' or `FILE... DIR'.  If --from-file or --to-file is given, there are no restrictions on FILES.  If a FILE is `-',
<gebjgd>        read standard input.
<gebjgd> blueghost: 文件改成2个文件夹就行了
<^k^>  05:16
<^k^>  05:31
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: 2012 倒计时？
<ilazy> wzssyqa: 为什么t我的号？
<wzssyqa> ilazy: 你说敏****感****词了
<wzssyqa> ilazy: 仅仅警告下
<wzssyqa> ilazy: 没给你禁
<ilazy> wzssyqa: 呃？哪个是敏****感****词
<Jagdwurst> lol 频道应该改名 #ubuntu-敏****感****词
<ilazy> 我不知道我说的哪个是敏****感****词
<wzssyqa> Jagdwurst: 同意
<ilazy> wzssyqa: andy tips
<ilazy> wzssyqa: any tips
<wzssyqa> ilazy: 道歉，其实应该踢 blueghost 的
<Jagdwurst> ilazy: 你想引诱他人说
<Jagdwurst> 敏****感****词?
<ilazy> ja
<wzssyqa> ilazy: 抱歉，刚才眼晕了，没分清你们两个
<ilazy> Jagdwurst: 我实在不明白。
<wzssyqa> ilazy: 说dang的任何好话，和坏话都不可以
<ilazy> wzssyqa: 行了。我只说兲朝
<wzssyqa> ilazy: 再次像你道歉
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 给他个op吧
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 省你的起夜了
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 呵呵那个不太可能
<wzssyqa> 倒也可以哦
<Jagdwurst> ilazy:  我以为你问他哪个是每攵感讠司，引诱 wzssyqa  重复一遍
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 夜场必需给个人
<wzssyqa> ilazy: 找freeflying要，哈哈
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 固定上线的
<ilazy> Jagdwurst: 没这个意思。
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 哈哈
<Jagdwurst> xD
<ilazy> 我不要什么op。
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 向你推荐 ilazy alvin_rxg
<ilazy> 。。
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 都是夜魔
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 哈哈，我也只是个小op
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 给op这么大的事情，找freeflying吧
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 但是毕竟你是管理层阿
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 好歹是个中层干部
<ilazy> 我不需要那东西。我只希望以后不会被无故t就行了。至于管理的事情，我还是免了
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 说话给力的
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 我只能临时给op
<wzssyqa> ilazy: 对不起，伤害您的心灵了，哈哈
<ilazy> wzssyqa: 呃。是这样的。本来是不想再上线了。，但是得要给我个说法所
<gebjgd> ilazy: 你和秋菊一样
<wzssyqa> ilazy: 再次抱歉
<ilazy> gebjgd: 大家讲道理所。
<wzssyqa> ilazy: 如果以后有人说敏*****ffffdss感***8fjdjfd词
<wzssyqa> ilazy: 别跟他争，直接举报，找  /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-cn list  这个命令显示的这几个人
<ilazy> 别人说，我管不了。汗。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 你就是为了一个说法
<ilazy> 实话说，这点上我没有任何觉悟。
<ilazy> 我也不希望有觉悟。我疯都疯了。
<wzssyqa> ilazy: 为了irc的安全啊
<alvin_rxg> /dev/loop0            256M   52M  205M  21% /var/lib/pacman
<alvin_rxg> ImATM: show me y0ur money
<ilazy> wzssyqa: 是我错了。真对不起大家。我不应该来。洗洗睡了
<wzssyqa> 。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 有朝一日，大伙儿都访问不了 irc 了，国内 原萌 老人家会有动作么？
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 我都怀疑他知道irc这回事么
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 永远不要怀疑rp的下限
<alvin_rxg> ._.  看他挺有影响力的样子……
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: rp的下限绝对是无穷
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 即使有影响力，也只是一个技术工人
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 翻不了的
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 呵呵
<^k^>  05:56
<larry1> 现在往国内寄东西是怎么收关税的啊?
<Pwnna> idk
<evensidematgun> Aa?
#ubuntu-cn 2010-12-05
<ku> morning~~
<GUN^ROSE> 早！
<GUN^ROSE> 起床啦，太阳照屁股啦！
<ku> 今天还没见到太阳呢
<GUN^ROSE> 哈哈
<GUN^ROSE> 你的太阳哪里去啦？
<ku> 我的太阳..我的太阳在我这
<xiaohuhu> 晕..怎么pidgin qq显示的只有4个热???而在web qq上有20多个人???
<ku> pidgin能上q吗
<xiaohuhu> 是啊
<tusooa> ls
<xiaohuhu> 好像手机上的不能显示了..以前可以的...昨天卸了些插件..
<tusooa> 貌似带user ban的。。。
<xiaohuhu> 什么东东？？
<tusooa> ● screen -t chat sudo -u ircbot irssi --home=$HOME/.irssi --config=$HOME/.irssi/config
<tusooa> irssi命令居然都失效了。。。
<xiaohuhu> 。。
<xiaohuhu> 怎么弄??
<tusooa> 'log
<xiaohuhu> 说具体点/...
<tusooa> 。。。光看到一个人自言自语。。。
<xiaohuhu> 。
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> 有没有人会fcgi,我想问个问题.
<cfy> web server->fcgi->program
<cfy> 应该是这样吧.
<cfy> Kandu: 在不?
<cfy> http://library.linode.com/web-servers/nginx/perl-fastcgi/debian-5-lenny
<^k^> ⇪ title: Perl-FastCGI with Nginx - Nginx and Perl-FastCGI on Debian 5 (Lenny) - Linode Library
<cfy> 为啥这篇文章要装 spawn-fcgi呢?
<RabbitHair> dear all,怎么样能让frigg和chanserv这两个消息 不自动弹出啊，我每次进这个聊天室都会弹出这个，还要手动去关
<heihhhhh> 用chatzilla貌似不会这样
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> http://tinyurl.com/25eb3e2 ...
<Echol> Solution : Install and Configure Microsoft LoopBack Adapter:  Installation of Microsoft LoopBack Adapter:  1. Click Start, and then click Control Panel. 2. Click on Add Hardware and then Click Next. 3. Click Install the hardware that I manually select from a list, and then click Next. 4. Click Network adapters, and then click Next. 5. In the Manufacturer box, click Microsoft. 6. In the Network Adapter box, click Microsoft Loopback
<Echol> Checking Network Configuration requirements ... Check complete. The overall result of this check is: Failed <<<< Problem: The install has detected that the primary IP address of the system is DHCP-assigned. Recommendation: Oracle supports installations on systems with DHCP-assigned public IP addresses.  However, the primary network interface on the system should be configured with a static IP address in order for the Oracle Softwa
<tusooa> RabbitHair: 不影响阿。
<Echol> 帮我分析分析,装ORACLE 11G 老报这错
<cfy> 谁会php?
<GUN^ROSE> Echol: 英文的大致意思是，你最好为您的主机配制一个静态的ip地址
<cfy> system调用的时侯,怎么把环境变量都传过去?就是好像shell里的export
<Echol> GUN^ROSE,但是不知道怎麼配置 /etc/hosts
<GUN^ROSE> Echol: 看那些英文，似乎你用的是windows系统？
<GUN^ROSE> Echol: ubuntu？
<Echol> fedora 13
<tusooa> cfy: 像用perl一样用php
<GUN^ROSE> Echol: 哦，我不是太熟悉，偶是arch，你google看看吧
<Echol> 这问题已经好几天了
<tusooa> cfy: system("env var=$var cmd"); # ?
<GUN^ROSE> Echol: 配制网络是个基本的问题，每个发行版都不太一样，你的fedora安装X了吗？
<cfy> tusooa: 嗯?
<GUN^ROSE> Echol: 如果安装了x，应该有网络配制工具的
<Echol> GUN^ROSE,装了
<cfy> tusooa: 我的路由器上不能用fcgi的perl,而我是nginx,只能fcgi.但是我不会php.所以我在想能不能把php作为中间层呢?
<Echol> 主要还是对linux网络不是很熟悉
<gjp> 大家感觉那个发行版较合适这台计算机：700mb左右内存，1.5ghz cpu 显卡内置（驱动是别想了）大概五六年前的机子
<tusooa> cfy: 调用个env。要是perl可以好点，%ENV
<gjp> 要求是：有桌面环境和中文支持，
<void1> gjp: 配置又不差，随便什么发行版都可以
<cfy> tusooa: 我再看看php的cgi方式
<ofan> 内存小了
<tusooa> 原来没被+q阿。
<gjp> void1: 用ubuntu10.04都卡，10.10装上就卸了
<void1> gjp: 特效关掉
<gjp> ofan: 内存已经升过了
<GUN^ROSE> Echol: google " fedora13 网络配制"  找到一个 http://tiger506.blog.51cto.com/318536/350425
<ofan> gjp: 只能用arch/freebsd这样 自己装base然后上X,不过一开浏览器就没什么了
<xiaohuhu> 卸了重装还是只有几个人...
<gjp> void1: 特效开不了
<xiaohuhu> 你开了视觉效果了吗？
<void1> 什么叫开不了
<ofan> 开特效没什么影响，只要显卡够
<hata> 开特效干什么。。
<gjp> xiaohuhu: 没，我到想
<xiaohuhu> 显卡不支持？
<gjp> 我显卡驱动都装不了
<xiaohuhu> 那自然是开不了了..
<void1> 如果是intel集显，不会没装的
<void1> 除非via集显...
<gjp> 我显卡最大32mb显存
<xiaohuhu> 好像太小了吧
<gjp> 而且必须全开，否则卡死你
<jzmer> 有没有人知道 08charter 那个 pdf 的下载地址？
<void1> jzmer: 翻墙之后搜，很多的
<gjp> 因为是本子，所以相当惨
<void1> gjp: 1.4g 512m intel集显本 使用中...不装kde，不开compiz，没什么发行版不能用的
<gjp> void1: intel的集显。。。。没有opengl支持。。。
<ofan> gjp: 开了X再开浏览器基本就剩不了多少内存了
<void1> gjp: 当然有
<jzmer> void1: filetype:pdf 08charter 第一个是不是？
<void1> jzmer: 额...顺序怎么知道
<gjp> void1: 8几几的显卡，最大32mb显存，默认只有8mb显存。。。。。
<jzmer> void1: 嗯，我再看看
<ofan> gjp: 那玩蛋哦
<gjp> ofan: 所以嘛，才要选发行版。。。
<ofan> gjp: 基本上都一样
<ofan> gjp: 推荐用arch，或者用live-cd现成的
<gjp> ofan: 对了，我光驱坏了。。。。。。。。。寒。。。
<ofan> gjp: u盘
<ofan> gjp: live-cd也能装硬盘上
<gjp> ofan: bios不支持
<gjp> ofan: 只能硬盘安装。。。
<gjp> 不过我有两个硬盘，一个读写硬盘的转换卡，可以用特殊方法装。。。。
<ofan> gjp: 硬盘装就行
<gjp> ofan: 关键就是版本了。。。
<ofan> gjp: 要么只装base慢慢搞，要么搞个live-cd的比如puppy,slax等
<tusooa> ls
<gjp> 能看到吗？》
<tusooa> happyaron: hi
<happyaron> tusooa: hi
<happyaron> tusooa: 那天你搞啥呢。。。
<xiaohuhu> 汗..怎么弄都不行..还是只有用电脑上q的人才能显示..
<tusooa> happyaron: 网坏了。额。/connect无效
<tusooa> happyaron: 结果一直connect就成这样了。。。
<happyaron> tusooa: 。。。
<tusooa> ...
<happyaron> tusooa: 稍等我给你解。
<happyaron> tusooa: 好了。
<ofan> +b了还能发言？
<tusooa> happyaron: thanks
 * tusooa changing user
<happyaron> ofan: 呵呵，这里有个技巧。
<ofan> happyaron: 什么技巧？
<xiaohuhu> ，
<happyaron> ofan: 没有赶尽杀绝。
<ofan> happyaron: 不是换nick吧
<xiaohuhu> ，
 * Use-Firefox dong
<Use-Firefox> done
<Use-Firefox> ...
<happyaron> ofan: 还没那么简单。
<ofan> happyaron: 那怎样...
<happyaron> ofan: 呃，不说，如果你遇到了单独找我就好。
<ofan> happyaron: ...
<Use-Firefox> ...
<ofan> "男子拎200斤5角零钞买车 点钱点到手抽筋"   五毛党也买车了
<xiaohuhu> 怎么pidgin qq只显示电脑用户在线？而显示手机用户离线？
<xiaohuhu> 哈，搞定了！
<jervis> 有玩meego的朋友吗？
<jervis> 问下为何cpu一定要有VT技术
<ycerror> ???????Meego
<jervis> 是的，说要用quem打开一定要 cpu支持VT
<happyaron> jervis: 否则没有kvm，虚拟机效率比较低。
<jervis> 哦，我记得要用软件虚拟64位才需要
<jervis> meego不可能是64位
<kilior> 哪个朋友有scdn的账号？借我用用。
<wyh> 大家好，我想用gparted扩展 / 分区。但是提示无法卸载，有办法吗。我的是个老电脑，不支持U盘启动，光驱也坏了，因此不能用livecd
<happyaron> wyh: 没办法。
<wyh> happyaron: ……
<wyh> 貌似没有支持ext4的windows分区工具？
<cfy> wyh: 啥文件系统?
<wyh> cfy: ext4
<touparx> wyh: fdisk不行么？
<wyh> touparx: 不会用。不用卸载 / 分区吗？
<cfy> wyh: 哦,你没有别的linux么?如果是reiserfs倒是可以不用卸载
<touparx> wyh: 记得好像在一个磁盘上分区的话，要重启才能看到效果
<touparx> wyh: 你要在/下吧/干掉？
<wyh> touparx: 不是干掉。就是扩展一点。现在太小了
<wyh> cfy: 没有别的Linux。还有一个xp
<acacios> migu不能用了啊？
<touparx> wyh: rsync到别的，如移动硬盘什么的，分完区，再sync回来
<wyh> touparx: fdisk 怎么用啊？
<cfy> wyh: 那就麻烦了.
<touparx> wyh: 你要在/下干掉/，我是没试过这么干的
<wyh> touparx: usb1.0接口，压力很大……
<wyh> touparx: 不卸载都分不了是吧
<touparx> wyh: 用个systemrescuecd，硬盘启动
<touparx> wyh: 用lvm吧
<touparx> wyh: 我不知道不卸载分区的条件下，能不能干掉分区，没试过
<touparx> wyh: 不能sync的话，tar吧
<wyh> touparx: 能不能详细点。我就一个/。剩下两个都是Windows分区
<touparx> wyh: 你现在决定怎么做？
<wyh> 我装linux的时候是在Windows下释放内核，用iso启动的。
<touparx> wyh: 你要全部格盘么？
<wyh> 可是现在的grub2，不会设置光盘启动参数。用iso启动不了
<wyh> touparx: 当然不能革盘。革了就没法装了
<wyh> 有没有用Grub2+iso启动安装过系统的？
<touparx> wyh: 没用过grub2~
<wyh> :'(
<touparx> wyh: 不过方法应该差不多吧
<touparx> wyh: 网上很多的，google 硬盘安装 ubuntu
<wyh> 我用以前的选项，启动不了。也许是10.10改动了？
<touparx> wyh: 没用过1010,不知道~
<wyh> touparx: 如果实在没有办法扩展 /。只好用iso启动的方法了
<mrmuxl> grub2可以用iso的
<wyh> mrmuxl: 启动选项怎么设啊？
<touparx> wyh: 你现在扩展的话，就必须干掉一个win分区了
<wyh> touparx: 减小Windows分区用gparted没问题的
<mrmuxl> 我只在某个blog上看到过，我自己都没有做过
<touparx> wyh: gparted可以在线调整分区大小？
<touparx> wyh: 不损失数据？
<wyh> touparx: 是啊。可以调整Windows分区。但 / 挂载了。动不了
<touparx> wyh: 那就不知道么办法了，你现在就是想调整下win分区的大小，但是gparted要求必需先把磁盘卸载下来？
<wyh> touparx: 是想把Windows分区减小，把空间给 / 分区。但是 / 已挂载，扩展不了
<touparx> wyh: 找个u盘，吧iso放到u盘，然后让grub从u盘载入iso启动
<touparx> wyh: 或者吧iso解压开，这个方法网上应该一堆一堆的吧
<touparx> wyh: 为啥你非要用iso启动，解压开不是一样么？
<wyh> touparx: 我把iso放Windows分区里面了。正在照网上方法做。谢谢。
<acacios> 哪位高人在用咪咕？
<mrmuxl> 咪咕是什么东西？
<acacios> 中国移动的音乐播放器
<Gann> acacios: 我知道你是谁
<acacios> ？
<ofan> wyh: grub2 用loopback加载iso 设置好启动参数就可以
<acacios> Gann, 知道我是谁？
<wyh> ofan: ok。trying
<Gann> acacios: 用gmbox就可以了,没必要用咪咕
<acacios> 在线音乐播放器啊？
<mrmuxl> 哦
<Gann> acacios: gmbox也一样
<acacios> Gann, 好。
<mrmuxl> archlinux用户到ubuntu-cn卧底来了，呵呵
<acacios> 源里没有。
<Gann> acacios: 是python做的,很小,网上搜一下.
<acacios> 好。
<Gann> acacios: 而且可以下载
<jervis> 爽，手机可以装firefox了
<Gann> jervis: 是android版本吗
<jervis> Meego
<Gann>  jervis: 有java版本 吗
<hata> 慢吗
<jervis> Meego一出，肯定火
<mrmuxl> 现在智能机价格贵阿！
<mrmuxl> 出来都没有便宜点的
<Gann> jervis: meego是什么
<mrmuxl> moblin+mameo 好像是这么拼写
<jervis> 是intel 和nokia联合搞的基于linux的操作系统
<reiv> maemo
<jervis> 构架很先进
<mrmuxl> 你是对的
<happyaron> 2.6.37-rc4 给力。
<mrmuxl> 那个新的wyland
<jervis> 嗯，本来是intel和nokia单干
<happyaron> 终于可以声音输入了。
<mrmuxl> Xorg
<reiv> 可惜对poulsbo支持还是不好。
<reiv> 可惜n810不能用meego
<lubcat> wayland空间是个嘛东西
<jervis> 要n9开始吧
<lubcat> ubuntu说要用这个东西。。
<mrmuxl> 完新鲜的要money的
<mrmuxl> 我的S60什么时候能换呢？
<mrmuxl> 新一代的X
<jervis> 嗯，不知道怎么样，不像android用java搞应验，meego用c++，这个很不错
<jervis> 塞班给nokia抛弃了
<mrmuxl> 飞s60的贵阿！
<mrmuxl> 千吧来快就可以搞个nokia的智能机
<jervis> s60,1300多的，nokia 5230也可以，我爸就买了个这，还行
<mrmuxl> htc 动动2000以上
<jervis> htc一向无视
<mrmuxl> 我不喜欢触摸屏的
<ofan> htc多nb
<mrmuxl> 我认为手机就要像个手机
<jervis> 可以推出键盘的
<UU123> 我喜欢触摸屏的
<mrmuxl> 不能太大，太重
<ofan> 以后手机肯定全触摸的
<jervis> 像个手机买个两三百的就可以了呵呵
<mrmuxl> 那我以后就不用手机算了
<UU123> 两三百的手机+PSP  多完美
<ofan> psp。。
<mrmuxl> 就像nokia的E52我就感觉不错也不贵
<mrmuxl> 现在6120c的好几年了，键盘不好用
<UU123> 关键是,人家生产厂商愿意不
<UU123> 如果需求量大的话,就会考虑
<mrmuxl> 像我手重，不知道htc的产品经不经得起我一摸
<mrmuxl> 说不定，过几年又向键盘手机回归都有可能
<ofan> 没那可能
<mrmuxl> 人们追求的那个时尚
<ofan> 附件里带个键盘倒是有可能
<dawnfantasy> 键盘手机，好¬¬嘿嘿
<mrmuxl> 都触屏了，搞个键盘的说不定好卖，然后大家都键盘
<dawnfantasy> 讨厌触摸屏
<dawnfantasy> 至少，2个都要支持:D
<ofan> 以后估计就山寨的带键盘
<lubcat> 外接键盘。。
<happyaron> 山寨的明年上电容屏了。
<ofan> 现在已经有了吧
<mrmuxl> 要有个那个公司出个牛逼语音的，有可能像apple一样牛B的猛赚钱
<ofan> 机械键盘容易坏，而且不利于健康
<happyaron> 明年电容屏估计是山寨标配了。
<kilior> .
<mrmuxl> 在过个几年说不定，直接用大脑控制的，靠，很科幻阿！
<lubcat> 抽象。
<mrmuxl> 到时候的人都是 意识流 ，哈哈哈
<lubcat> 有缘梦中相见吧。年轻人
<mrmuxl> 做梦都可以打手机，我日哦
<mrmuxl> 还没有睡醒阿！胡言乱语
<mrmuxl> 自言自语
<UU123> 梦里无缘梦中人
<UU123> 梦里无缘梦手机
<mrmuxl> 人人都会千里传音
<UU123> 也会千里传波菜
<mrmuxl> 千里送秋波
<UU123> 送要亲自上阵,传不需要,波一下就飞过去了
<mrmuxl> 那天可以瞬间传送就好了
<UU123> :-D可以,互相视频就可以瞬间了
<mrmuxl> 就不用座火车飞机了
<UU123> :-D人物也快递得了,24小时必到
<mrmuxl> 都能瞬间传送了快递必死
<mrmuxl> 淘宝就不用等了，直接传好了
<UU123> :-D哈哈哈
<mrmuxl> 狗日的某某通
<feiyu> 那就完蛋了
<feiyu> 世界大乱了
<lubcat> 时空传递。任意门
<ofan> 发现poj搞了个独立域名..
<UU123> 把我传到唐朝那里去得得
<mrmuxl> 白天西地球上班，下班回月球吃饭
<mrmuxl> 火星也可以
<mrmuxl> 周末到银河系转一圈旅旅游
<Gann> 晚上回到你娘肚子里也可以啊
<mrmuxl> 哈哈哈
<MaskRay> ofan: acmer?
<lubcat> 时间和空间的混乱。
<mrmuxl> 算了，出去晒晒太阳，杀杀毒，360滚蛋吧！！哈哈哈
<kenifanying> join #fedora-zh
<mrmuxl> 好像360没有for linux的
<kenifanying> 诶,有没搞错呀?
<kenifanying> 谁会用那破东西,在linux下?
<happyaron> mrmuxl: 呃，其实在linux上它没那么好施展。
<MaskRay> 有没有让单个窗口反色的工具？我其实只想让 firefox 反色。试过 InvertColors  Color Toggle，都不好用
<happyaron> mrmuxl: 更新几次它那点破玩意儿就都没了。
<kenifanying> Linux可不是Windows
<Gann> 请问在tty下面如何用 mplayer播放电影?
<lubcat> 反色 。有只对当前窗口的吧。
<lubcat> compiz里的。设置 。－－  忘 了快捷键了。
<MaskRay> Gann: mplayer -vo fbdev
<MaskRay> lubcat: super+n，不过我不想用 compiz
<lubcat> ff有个自己的插件 也可以的
<ofan> MaskRay: 算半个
<Gann> MaskRay: 我在tty下用zhcon,但还是显示汉语文件名是乱码
<ofan> Gann: 用fbterm
<kenifanying> 用zhcon --utf8
<Gann> kenifanying: 谢谢
<kenifanying> 默认zhcon编码是GB2312
<Gann> kenifanying: 谢谢 了
<ofan> zhcon不好用
<MaskRay> Gann: tty 下的 中文解决方案真悲剧，fbterm-ucimf + openvanilla + ...还很不好用
<cfy> opera dragonfly用不了了。。。
<mrmuxl> zhcon的utf8是动态转换的吧
<kenifanying> 普通帐户用的话会死掉,我编辑sudoer文件,添加zhcon为普通帐户可以运行就很方便了
<Gann> MaskRay: 感觉zhcon --utf8很好 了
<kenifanying> Gann,你是什么帐户用zhcon?
<happyaron> Gann: zhcon 在1104里似乎就不能工作了。
<mrmuxl> 我用的是debian的zhcon源码用abs打的包
<Gann> 用普通帐户不幸吗
<Gann> happyaron: 啊,不会吧
<kenifanying> 你用的sudo?
<MaskRay> Gann: vim 有个 vimim，emacs 就悲剧了
<Gann> happyaron: 我感觉很多以前用的东西,越来越不能用了
<Gann> kenifanying: 不是,用普通拥护
<kenifanying> emacs里面也有中文输入法
<mrmuxl> 用youbest的中文补丁吧！
<kenifanying> 诶,你的没卡呀?
<Gann>  kenifanying: 用什么,emacs汉语输入
<MaskRay> kenifanying: C-\？那个不能输入词语的
<lubcat> MaskRay: ...有需要 可以找找color toggle的插件
<Gann> kenifanying: 另外,光输入没有用啊,还要显示汉语
<kenifanying> 蒽,很长时间没有用了,有点望了,是M-X ip.....
<kenifanying> 待会看下手册页
<Gann> happyaron: 不能用zhcon,那用什么替代?
<ofan> fbterm
<happyaron> Gann: fbter,
<happyaron> fbterm
<kenifanying> fbterm的显示不好看
<hujula> 大家好 我安装了10.10发现数字输出插孔有红光 怎么回事 没有驱动声卡？
<MaskRay> lubcat: Blank Your Monitor   InvertColors   Color Toggle 都不行
<kenifanying> 字体会变小
<kenifanying> 不知道各位用Fbterm的回不?
<kenifanying> 另外zhcon自带输入法
<kenifanying> fbterm没有.....
<mrmuxl> fbterm又没有输入法
<Gann> kenifanying: 我用zhcon输入法的
<mrmuxl> 那个uicmf好像用不了
<ofan> 能用
<Gann> happyaron: fbterm怎么用?
<ofan> 不过很2
<ofan> 各种残影...
<mrmuxl> cce也可以的
<lubcat> MaskRay: 呃。。。stylish ?
<mrmuxl> 可以尝试下
<kenifanying> 嘿嗨现在zhcon模式下用emacs的erc跟你们聊
<Gann> kenifanying: 我一直这样的
<kenifanying> 终端下用中文一直不方便
<mrmuxl> 以前debian有个炎黄中文平台的，后来就没有了那个在woody下可用到sarge就不行了
<Gann> 有zhcon我很满意了,没想到11.04就不能用了!\
<kenifanying> 怎么不能用?
<mrmuxl> 用的变的deb包试试
<mrmuxl> debian的deb包试试
<kenifanying> 源里没有了?
<Gann> kenifanying: happaron说的,到11.04,zhcon就不能用了
<happyaron> Gann: 只是或许
<kenifanying> 为什么?
<happyaron> Gann: 我自己没实验过。
<hujula> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10184659
<^k^> ⇪ title: [ubuntu] Strange Red Light In Headphone Jack MacBook 4,1 - Page 2 - Ubuntu Forums
<ofan> 为毛fglrx不能用KMS.
<Gann> happyaron: 那总要有方便的替代'方案啊
<kenifanying> 诶,高手把那个代码改改呗......
<happyaron> Gann: fbterm
<mrmuxl> 高手都很忙阿！
<dawnfantasy> X
<mrmuxl> 都忙赚钱去了
<kenifanying> 诶......
<dawnfantasy> 不赚钱才有问题呢。嘿嘿
<Gann> happyaron: 直接安装就可以用吗
<kenifanying> 那就自己学C,然后改去.....
<ofan> zhcon不维护了？
<mrmuxl> 光学c没有用，你叫谭浩强去改，也没戏
<kenifanying> 诶,不用老谭的书
<Gann> 我现在只学python和elisp
<kenifanying> 看The C Programming Language
<Gann> 还有 学gnuplot
<mrmuxl> 学ML吧！
<mrmuxl> 哈哈
<Gann> happyaron: 用gnuplot画股票K线,很是方便!!!
<dawnfantasy> ..............
<Gann> 最近有个jstock的开源股票软件,可惜只用雅虎中国的数据,延迟很大
<kenifanying> ofan,貌似咋现在用的zhcon已经是很早的了
<mrmuxl> 数据都zf拿来卖钱了
<ofan> kenifanying: 看到了  最新消息是2005年的
<mrmuxl> 看到的都是过时的
<mrmuxl> 把作者找出来，捐款让他维护，说不定可行
<Gann> MaskRay: fbterm如何 打开?
<Use-Firefox> Gann: fbterm
<hujula> 安装了ubuntu我的触控板不能使用滑动功能，怎么解决？
<kenifanying> 小企鹅也很长时间没维护,前不久才有人去改改
<Use-Firefox> fcitx ???
<kenifanying> 蒽
<Gann> Use-Firefox: 输入法呢?
<mrmuxl> 有些人不出力，尽捣蛋
<kenifanying> ?
<flyfrog> 星际译王的词典不能下载了，谁有啊？
<mrmuxl> 就那个说fcitx代码些的不好的，配置文件中文的一些人
<mrmuxl> 我这里有几个
<kenifanying> 诶,只知道索取不知道回报
<mrmuxl> 有牛津和朗曼的
<flyfrog> 能上传不
<mrmuxl> 你有空间么？
<MaskRay> mrmuxl: 就比如 gentoo portage 就把 fcitx mask 了
<flyfrog> 没，发我邮箱吧，不过别人还是得找了
<mrmuxl> 你有空间我给你传
<flyfrog> banyudu at g m ai l dot com
<ofan> 传啥
<flyfrog> 星际译王的词典
<flyfrog> 不能下载了
<mrmuxl> stardict-langdao-ec-gb-2.4.2
<flyfrog> 嗯，谢谢
<mrmuxl> stardict-oxford-gb-formated-2.4.2
<hujula> 咋个问题 谁也有？http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10184659
<mrmuxl> 我有这两个
<hujula> 星际遗忘的韦伯词典11版谁有？
<mrmuxl> 早年听说星际译王的辞典有版权问题就下了个保存
<hujula> mrmuxl：你下了多少词典
<flyfrog> 版权问题？
<mrmuxl> 你给胡正发个邮件说不定他给你弄个
<mrmuxl> 有康熙字典，现代汉语辞典
<flyfrog> 原来我下了几个，好像丢了
<hujula> 有没有韦伯的
<mrmuxl> 反正有好几个
<mrmuxl> 没有韦伯
<hujula> merriam webster
<mrmuxl> 我下的时候还没有韦伯的
<mrmuxl> http://www.huzheng.org/这个是stardict作者的主页，跟他联系下说不定可能弄到
<flyfrog> 安装的时候是复制哪个文件，.dz还是解压出来的.dict ?
<flyfrog> 我下载的是一个.tar.tar文件，跟网上说的不一样了
<mrmuxl> 我下载的也是tar。gz文件阿！
<kovim> hi,大家好!新来的！
<mrmuxl> 解压复制到那个startdict的安装辞典目录就ok了
<hujula> 大家的语音库怎么弄的？
<hujula> 我下载了一个DAVID的
<mrmuxl> http://www.stardict.cn/这个看看
<mrmuxl> 这个好像有好多辞典下载的
<Gann> Use-Firefox: 我在终端下输入fbterm，提示不是交互式的终端
<Gann> 谁能教教如何打开fbterm?
<mrmuxl> 好像用户要加入 video 用户组
<mrmuxl> 或者用root
<chris_> 脚本中用grep得到绝对路径问题。http://paste.ubuntu.com/539889/
<mrmuxl> 要开启frambuffer
<Gann> mrmuxl: 你是跟我说吗
<mrmuxl> 时代俄
<mrmuxl> 是的
<kovim> xterm 好用
<mrmuxl> archlinux用户表示fbterm好用，情绪稳定
<mrmuxl> 开启frambuffer要加入 vga=xxx之类的参数 kms 下不知道能不能行
<mrmuxl> 没有尝试过
<mrmuxl> gpasswd -a user video
<chris_> 脚本中用grep得到绝对路径问题。http://paste.ubuntu.com/539889/
<mrmuxl> /boot/vmlinuz26-ice resume=/dev/sda5 vga=0x323 root=/
<Gann> mrmuxl: 还需要加入VGA=0*323
<mrmuxl> 这个是我的
<mrmuxl> 你的不知道倒是什么分辨率
<Gann> mrmuxl: 你这个在哪里添加的？
<Gann> 在哪个文件？
<Gann> 我不知道我的分辨率是多少？
<mrmuxl> /boot/grub/menu。lst
<mrmuxl> 终端1024x768还不错，比kms要差点
<mrmuxl> 宽屏效果也不很好
<Gann> mrmuxl: 我是宽屏
<mrmuxl> 我也是宽屏
<Gann> mrmuxl: 我没有menu.list
<mrmuxl> 你是grub2 ？
<Gann> mrmuxl: 没有menu.lst
<Gann> mrmuxl: 我登录的时候显示是grub 1.98
<chris_> mrmuxl: 脚本中用grep得到绝对路径问题。http://paste.ubuntu.com/539889/
<mrmuxl> 那就是2
<NoIE> 闲聊：Linux 好像有点排斥 Android ，Android 回转向使用FreeBSD吗？
<mrmuxl> 那就是grub2了
<Gann> mrmuxl: ubuntu10.10默认的
<Gann> mrmuxl: 我反正是不能启用fbterm
<Gann> mrmuxl: 没有添加VGA=XXX就不能用fbterm吗？
<mrmuxl> grub2 的配置文件好像叫做 xx。conf的吧！你看看有没有
<Gann> mrmuxl: 也没有
<kovim> 你加载模块不就行了吗
<Gann> kovim: 你跟我说吗
<kovim> cat /etc/modules 看看
<kovim> vim /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf
<Gann> kovim: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81998
<mrmuxl> 我查了下，叫做grub.cfg
<mrmuxl> 你看看有没有这么个文件
<Gann> mrmuxl: grub.cfg我看到有
<mrmuxl> 在内核后面加vga的参数试试
<Gann> mrmuxl: 跟原来格式完全不同了，内核后面不好添加那个了
<mrmuxl> 哦！
<Gann> happyaron: 怎么折腾这个fbterm?
<Gann> happyaron: 默认打不开
<mrmuxl> 我out了
<kovim> 加载模块视频驱动 vesafb
<dell640m> test
<mrmuxl> gfxpayload=1024x768x16试试
<^k^> dell640m, ....  13:01 
<dell640m> 直接从ubuntu转到arch困难么？
<mrmuxl> set gfxpayload=1024x768x32 用这个试试
<mrmuxl> 不难
<mrmuxl> 一点都不难
<mrmuxl> 不过要现看看archlinux的wiki
<dell640m> mrmuxl: 安装过程一样么？
<mrmuxl> 跟ubuntu肯定不一样
<dell640m> mrmuxl: 需要编译么？
<mrmuxl> 没有
<dell640m> mrmuxl: 反正是差不太多是吧？
<mrmuxl> 那可不是
<dell640m> mrmuxl: 哦，我去看看wiki
<mrmuxl> 启动脚本阿！
<mrmuxl> 很多都不一样
<dell640m> mrmuxl: 哦
<larryr> 我编译过gentoo,但是没有成功
<kenifanying> 大家收发邮件都用什么程序?
<mrmuxl> 注意archlinux是textmode的
<mrmuxl> 安装
<larryr> archlinux好玩不
<mrmuxl> 先看看wiki然后在虚拟机里面试试
<dell640m> mrmuxl: 我以前装ubuntu studio就是textmode
<mrmuxl> 因该不会有什么问题的
<dell640m> mrmuxl: 多谢！
<mrmuxl> 那你有经验了就好阿！
<mrmuxl> 不用，成功策反ubuntu er 到archer
<dell640m> mrmuxl: 恩，:-)
<mrmuxl> ^_^
<mrmuxl> 我用的sylphee这个邮件客户端
<dell640m> mrmuxl: :-)
<mrmuxl> archlinux好玩的，装个试试，小弟不才可做参考
<larryr> mrmuxl: 和ubutnu有什么区别啊?
<mrmuxl> 有的阿！分包都不一样
<mrmuxl> 有些配置文件不一样
<larryr> mrmuxl: 应该没有ubuntu傻瓜吧
<mrmuxl> 有些差异，如果你的linux水平炉火纯青的话就没有什么区别了
<mrmuxl> 我感觉好像差不太多，archlinux都是改配置文件的，很少有配置的程序
<larryr> 一直在用ubuntu,炉火不到哪里啊
<mrmuxl> 可以尝试下archlinux，先看看wiki有中文的
<mrmuxl> http://www.archlinux.org这个是管网
<^k^> ⇪ title: the scheme http does not accept registry part: www.archlinux . IN gettitle
<mrmuxl> 今天收获不小
<mrmuxl> 哈哈
<dell640m> mrmuxl: 你用过gentoo么？
<mrmuxl> 没有哦！
<mrmuxl> 用过freebsd
<mrmuxl> debian，尝试过ubuntu
<dell640m> mrmuxl: freebsd好用么？
<mrmuxl> 用过redhat7.3 9 mandrake8.1
<mrmuxl> 尝试过f12 还不错
<larryr> mrmuxl:freebsd怎么样,下好了iso一直想试一下的
<dell640m> mrmuxl: 哦，你装arch是硬盘安装还是光盘安装，我没有windows系统，不能用grub4dos硬盘安装arch
<Use-Firefox> ls
<mrmuxl> 忘记说一句，我是archlinux在ubuntu-cn的卧底，希望大大们不要有意见，哈哈
<dell640m> mrmuxl: 据说有usb启动的arch,不过是老版本
<hceasy> arch用u盘装
<dell640m> hceasy: 新版本的只有iso镜像
<hceasy> 我用sd卡还启动了呢
<mrmuxl> ports系统很给力
<hceasy> <dell640m> 直接把iso写到u盘
<dell640m> hceasy: 刚好我没有U盘，就有一张sd卡，是fat32格式的？
<mrmuxl> 可以chroot方式安装的
<hceasy> <dell640m> 格式无所谓
<mrmuxl> 新的都可以用usb
<dell640m> mrmuxl: 哦
<hceasy> <dell640m> 大小够就行
<ofan> arch直接硬盘装
<mrmuxl>  新的iso都可以用dd写到usb中安装的
<hceasy> <ofan> 没u盘来的安逸
<ofan> u盘安逸啥
<hceasy> <mrmuxl> 新的iso都可以用dd写到usb中安装的  +1
<mrmuxl> 是的
<dell640m> dd是什么？
<hceasy> <ofan> 可以重蹈我的覆辙
<ofan> 我系统全都用硬盘装
<hceasy> <dell640m> 命令
<dell640m> dd写到sd上可以么？
<ofan> 除了windows
<dell640m> hceasy: 哦
<hceasy> <ofan> 我win也用硬盘装
<mrmuxl> http://mirrors.163.com/archlinux/iso/  这里可以下载
<hceasy> <dell640m> 恩
<hceasy> <dell640m> 可以
<dell640m> hceasy: 多谢
<ofan> 已经把win都干掉了
<dell640m> mrmuxl: :-)
<mrmuxl> 用了多年的arch总算做了点贡献，哈哈
<hceasy> <dell640m> 分区的时候多多注意,不要偷懒
<mrmuxl> 心安了，心安了，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<dell640m> mrmuxl: 现在很多厂商直接附赠ubuntu版本的系统，可惜用的人太少
<mrmuxl> 是的是的，还有高手在，小子聒噪了
<dell640m> hceasy: 分区也不一样啊
<hceasy> <dell640m> 自动分区要慎用
<hceasy> <dell640m> 一样的
<hceasy> <dell640m> 多看下wiki
<dell640m> hceasy: 哦
<dell640m> hceasy: 嗯
<mrmuxl> dd写到sd卡也是可以的，用ssk的读卡器，或者笔记本自带的读卡器也行的
<mrmuxl> 用linux的都太少阿！
<hceasy> <dell640m> 坛子里不止我一个人,装arch时偷懒,用自动分区
<hceasy> <dell640m> 然后包括u盘在内,都给格了
<dell640m> hceasy: 悲剧啊，痛心疾首的毛片没了
<mrmuxl> 谨慎小心，细心大胆
<mrmuxl> ^_^
<hceasy> <dell640m> .......
<mrmuxl> 有很多帖子都说archlinux都是高手用的，不知道对archlinux有没有坏处
<Gann> fbterm可以用了，字体很小阿，看起来不舒服，没zhcon美观
<lubcat> 有啥坏处。
<mrmuxl> 望而却步
<hceasy> <mrmuxl> arch就是一个积木
<Gann> emacs在fbterm模式下，不能登录ERC
<mrmuxl> 阿！
<mrmuxl> 是的哦！
<Gann> hceasy: linux就是积木
<mrmuxl> o(∩∩)o...哈哈，哲学问题，:-)
<blambin_> 誰知道怎麽通過psi來用irc
<Gann> mrmuxl: fbterm用什么输入法？
<hceasy> 如果把linux用过来一边,会发现它也就是那么回事
<hceasy> fcitx
<hceasy> 不过听说停止开发了
<mrmuxl> 不知有用过minix3的没
<mrmuxl> fcitx4都出来的
<hceasy> 没听过
<hceasy> <mrmuxl> 官方上没更新了
<Gann> mrmuxl: 真的奇怪，erc在zhcon里可以登录，在fbterm里不能登录？
<hceasy> <mrmuxl> 源里倒有
<mrmuxl> 以前都一个人开发，后来好像在googlecode建立了一个项目，有很多人参与开发阿1
<redmorning> 怎么代码贴不上去？Antispam verification failed
<mrmuxl> 那个googlecode是新的官方了吧！老的没有人管了，好像
<mrmuxl> fbterm 有个ucimf的不知道能不能用
<mrmuxl> 没有尝试过
<mrmuxl> 尝试失败，:-)
<Gann> mrmuxl: ucimf是输入法吗
<mrmuxl> 好像是一个框架吧！
<hceasy> <mrmuxl> 你说的是fcitx么?
<mrmuxl> 了解不是很深入
<mrmuxl> 是的，是fcitx
<hceasy> <mrmuxl> 谷歌上还有新老区分?
<mrmuxl> 以前fcitx有个主页的
<mrmuxl> 我看看去
<hceasy> <mrmuxl> 没注意过,上周电脑才联网
<ofan> 没人维护网站而已
<hceasy> <mrmuxl> 那个主页貌似不更新了
<mrmuxl> http://www.fcitx.org/main/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux中文输入法──Fcitx.Org | Linux中文输入法
<mrmuxl> 这个估计没有人维护了吧
<hceasy> <mrmuxl> 版本还在更新啊
<mrmuxl> http://code.google.com/p/fcitx/ 这个有人维护的
<happyaron> mrmuxl: 有的。
<mrmuxl> 4.0rc了
<happyaron> mrmuxl: 4.0正式了。。。
<mrmuxl> 哦
<mrmuxl> 我out了
<hceasy> 真羡慕你们用电脑刷arch屏的
<Gann> 还是羡慕他们用gentoo的
<ofan> 啥叫刷arch屏
<hceasy> <ofan> 就是,对我这个手机用户来说,你们就是在刷屏
<ofan> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/aix/library/au-spunix_pipeviewer
<redmorning> http://code.bulix.org/hahsw6-78909，帮忙看一下这个脚本，关于$_指向的问题。
<ofan> 发现一很好用的命令.
<hceasy> 满屏幕都是arch
<hceasy> linux
<ofan> 哦
<hceasy> fcitx
<ofan> 谁让你用手机
<redmorning> http://code.bulix.org/hahsw6-78909
<hceasy> 还有网址
<Gann> Use-Firefox: 我输入  zhcon  --utf-8  居然说utf-8是不能识别的参数！！！！！
<ofan> utf8
<hceasy> <ofan> 你送我个带无线网卡的本本我就不用手机
<hceasy> 手机啊手机
<ofan> 我这么亲你？ 谁送我..
<Gann> ofan: 谢谢
<mrmuxl> zhcon  --utf8
<Gann> ofan: 我在zhcon下用ls查看文件名，总是显示有乱码
<hceasy> ofan: 等哪天谁责问你用电脑上irc了你问他要个超算中心
<mrmuxl> utf后面没有-
<ofan> Gann: zhcon不好用
<ofan> Gann: 我这也乱码
<hceasy> ofan: 国产的就可以
<hceasy> !arch
<hceasy> !fcitx
<hceasy> !hi
<mrmuxl> 是的，我的zhcon也是乱码
<mrmuxl> 用youbest的中文补丁吧！
<hceasy> quits 不倒乱了,洗澡去
<Gann> mrmuxl: 我在zhcon模式下，用utf8，查看文件名，仍然是乱码
<mrmuxl> 是的
<mrmuxl> zhcon 不好用，用gbk编码估计没有什么问题
<Gann> mrmuxl: 默认是GBK的吧
<Gann> mrmuxl: 默认的汉语文件名也是乱码
<yhl> 有谁知道Mplayer播放电影的时候,刚开始还好好的,过不了五分钟就会卡~~在winxp下没事,是怎么回事吗?
<yhl> 是我的驱动问题?还是别的?
<mrmuxl> http://blog.chinaunix.net/u/13265/showart.php?id=1008020  用这个吧！
<mrmuxl> Gann:我说的是系统用gbk编码用zhcon应该没有问题
<mrmuxl> zhcon对utf8的支持不是很好
<Gann> mrmuxl: 哦，明白了
<mrmuxl> http://blog.chinaunix.net/u/13265/showart.php?id=1008020  用youbest出的这个中文补丁吧！
<dell640m> U盘安装arch需要在U盘里写一个menu.lst么？
<mrmuxl> 是吧arch装在usb里面么
<mrmuxl> 吃饭去了，回头有空咱们再happy
<mrmuxl> 拜拜了，各位今天潜伏完毕
<dell640m> mrmuxl: 拜拜:)
<lubcat> ....
<lubcat> 有空再happy...
<lubcat> getattr(a,b)和a.b有嘛区别啊？
<wujie> 大家好
<lubcat> 关键是getattr(a,b)
<^k^> wujie, 好  14:22 
<lubcat> 如果两个是等价的。getattr的作用突出在哪些地方呢。。
<lubcat> 求教。
<ofan> echo "Hello,world" | pv -qL 10
<wujie> 有什么好玩的
<lubcat> o.o     没啥好玩的。
<wujie> 有中文的linux擦掉么
<wujie> linuxcad
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> 大家好。
<^k^> Use-Firefox, 好  14:43 
<Use-Firefox> 第一次知道还有这功能阿。
<kasion> 报道
<ofan> http://blog.urfix.com/25-sick-linux-commands/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 25 More - Sick Linux Commands
<dell640m> 请问emacsen就是emacs么？
<dell640m> 我刚装上emacs,据说很强大，需要装那些基于emacs的插件？
<v_v> dell640m, 看你用emacs干什么咯
<dell640m> v_v: 写java可以么？或者一些有趣的插件
<v_v> dell640m, emacs 不熟， 这里有emacs大拿，你等等看， 或者， 谷歌去
<v_v> dell640m, - -我很欠揍啊
<v_v> dell640m, 哈哈
<dell640m> v_v: 哦，是不是有基于shell的音频播放器，用过么？
<yuki> 没有- -
<dell640m> yuki: 哦
<v_v> dell640m, 我知道mplayer , mpg321 123 之类的， 不知道emacs里的东东
<dell640m> v_v: 我试试mplayer
<UU1231> GIMP让我受尽了折磨,硬 是给解决了
<widon> DDB格式的文件用什么打开哦
<v_v> dell640m, java很多人用eclipse， 当然， emacs处理起来肯定也很爽
<v_v> dell640m, 所谓传说中的 ，程序员分3种， emacs, vim , 其他。。
<v_v> UU1231, 牛叉
<nerver> 系统启动自检时的那个字体颜色在哪定义，今天升级后字体颜色变了，有知道的吗？
<v_v> widon, file之
<widon> v_v, what？听不懂
<dell640m> v_v: 嗯，我想把emacs,vi都试试
<v_v> widon, 看他到底是什么啊
<v_v> widon, file命令
<v_v> dell640m, emacs， 我觉得上手过程漫长
<v_v> dell640m, vim很快， 但是做集成环境， vim整合起来麻烦一些
<dell640m> v_v: 是哦，:-)
<UU1231> v_v: GIMP的习惯问题,很受罪的
<widon> v_v, TQ2440_BOARD_200907.DDB: Microsoft Access Database
<v_v> UU1231, 你不能是ps转向吧。。
<v_v> widon, 你说用啥子打开捏
<widon> v_v, 不知道
<UU1231> 这里有熟悉GIMP的朋友嘛
<v_v> widon, 试试 mdbtools
<UU1231> v_v: 我经常用PS的,拿PS的思维用在GIMP上,常 常 搞混
<v_v> UU1231, 做图软件学会一个就行了，
<v_v> 最近有什么给力的新闻？
<UU1231> v_v: 我想用GIMP嘎,PS越来越大了,电脑吃不消了
<v_v> UU1231, 没必要跟着更新啊
<v_v> UU1231, 再说， 电脑也可以跟着越来越强撒
<mengfei> gimp还是不够强……
<mengfei> 用ps低版本吧，cs1就不错
<UU1231> v_v: 因为我要常用U,要转的,一些做图软件是需要熟悉一下下的
<UU1231> GIMP要是能加功能该多好,老是补错
<v_v> UU1231, 各做各的嘛， 各取所需
<mengfei> 做一般图gimp还是能行的，就是不太习惯，
<UU1231> v_v: :-D深受病毒困扰
<v_v> UU1231, 使用习惯问题
<v_v> UU1231, 我上一个系统用了2年多
<v_v> UU1231, xp的
<mengfei> 有多少用ubuntu装杀毒，防火墙的？
<v_v> UU1231, 从来裸奔
<UU1231> v_v: gimp扣图方面比PS方便的
<mengfei> 我也裸奔的
<v_v> 我就觉得系统跑多余的东西浪费
<v_v> 不过现在改了
<v_v> 看开了
<v_v> 由他去， 爽了就行
<UU1231> ARCH自己打造个嘎
<UU1231> 一点一点加
<v_v> win7漂亮， 用着也方便 ， 我现在钟爱win7
<mengfei> 我也用win7,双系统，不过一般都用ubuntu
<UU1231> :-DW7漂亮,U也可以打造,显卡还是没有W7好
<UU1231> :-D除了商业软件,其它的我都在U下享受
<mengfei>  我感觉amd的显卡，还是win中的驱动做的好点，
<UU1231> 我是A卡,比较崩溃一点,我赛扬自带的N卡都能WINE起来魔兽,我这新A卡却跑不起来
<channinggod> ubuntu至少装个防火墙吧
<v_v> UU1231, 崩溃， wine游戏
<v_v> UU1231, 难道比windows直接跑还爽？
<UU1231> v_v: :-D哈哈,玩一玩嘛,体验一下,WINE了一个仙剑,和W7没区别
<channinggod> A卡……还是不错的
<channinggod> 魔兽学习中，是不是落伍了……
<UU1231> U自带的游戏很好了,玩的真耍
<UU1231> 咋一看,以为在W7下玩的
<mayo> 毛阿，我一直以为没有中文的频道呢
<v_v> mayo, 激动了？
<lubcat> .....
<mayo> 是呀
<v_v> mayo, 保持
<mayo> 英文不好。看不懂来着
<v_v> mayo, 我想激动都激动不来啊
<UU1231> 那我们说英语吧
<v_v> mayo, 激动是很难得的事
<mayo> 。。。哦
<mayo> 其实我一直觉得自己足够淡定
<v_v> mayo, 恩， 是我说你激动的
<UU1231> :-D淡定到收疼
<v_v> mayo, 我给你带帽子了
<v_v> mayo, )
<mayo> 阿？戴帽子？
<v_v> ;-0
<channinggod> 绿色的？
<mayo> 不要。。。
<v_v> 不纯洁
<v_v> 面壁
<mayo> 我搞不懂这个是用来干什么嗒
<v_v> freenode 延迟 真要命
<v_v> 能短线好几十秒
<UU1231> 那如果查找讨论GIMP的IRC嘛?
<UU1231> `中文的呃
<v_v> 这个频道其实可以热烈起来
<UU123> 哪?
<Gann``> 怎么
<Gann> 讲课可以更热闹
<caleb-> 备课很累的
<UU123> 有没有谁推荐个GIMP的频道嘛
<v_v> Gann, 怎么讲课　？　什么形式？
<v_v> Gann, 我真想听一听
<caleb-> UU123: 中文就在这讨论得了
<v_v> UU123, 我还没遇见过深入研究gimp的
<v_v> UU123, 学会了ps， 难道扔了不用去折腾gimp
<caleb-> v_v: /topic 有之前的讲课记录
<UU123> v_v: 8是的:-D
<v_v> caleb-, ok, 我看看， 后面还有么
<Gann> v_v: 可以事先做个PPT
<UU123> v_v: 我不过是想在单系统下用用GIMP,总不能让我WINE一个PS吧:-D
<Gann> UU123: gimp可以用啊
<UU123> Gann: 是可以用呃,我只是想问个有没有熟悉GIMP的朋友呃,这样有什么可是可以讨论啊:-D
<Gann> 我们一般都只做普通的应用
<Gann> UU123: 没有深入学习
<Gann> UU123: 因为没有需要
<caleb-> UU123: 网上很多教程的
<UU123> 呃,那还得自己摸索了
<Gann> UU123: 常见的应用没什么看的
<Gann> UU123: 除非你有什么特殊应用
<UU123> Gann: 常见的是没什么看的,关键是有些地方的用法把我搞混了昨天摸了半天才明白是怎么回事
<v_v> 传说中的2，8定律
<lubcat> .....有才
<UU1231> 我也把GIMP的CMYK的情况也给弄了一下,觉得打印应该不是问题了,没打印机,还没试
<v_v> UU1231, 还是 win爽吧
<UU1231> v_v: :-D如果我的系统是U,还是单系统,你说我是爽呢还是不爽呢
<v_v> 有啥女歌手的专辑推荐？
<v_v> UU1231, 方法总是有的，找最适合你的
<UU1231> 现在好多歌手喝的真不好听,不如草根歌手喝的好听
<v_v> 唉， 现在的歌全是爱来爱去的， 找个真正的音乐真难
<yuki> 。。。
<iVIM2> happyaron: aptitude安装软件的时候能否使用通配符
<UU1231> 哈哈,很少听流行歌了,我大多听的是老歌,或者是音乐
<v_v> 国内那几个摇滚的倒是不错，只是听多了， 也烦
<yuki> 恩恩
<lubcat> 天天谈恋爱。世界也没充满爱
<UU1231> 哈哈
<v_v> lubcat, 爱有很多种
<UU1231> 有个草根歌手,模仿的外文哥,实在是好听的不得了
<lubcat> 博爱。
<v_v> lubcat, juses
<UU1231> 北京天天说,北京欢迎你,我也没见有多欢迎
<UU1231> 我估计是欢迎外国人和有钱人来着
<v_v> UU1231, 我对社会发展还是很有信息的
<v_v> UU1231, 我对社会发展还是很有信心的
<UU1231> v_v: 黎明前的黑暗吧
<v_v> 社会的发展历程来看，速度是越来越快
<v_v> UU1231, 哪里黑了
<v_v> UU1231, 偷偷告诉你 ， 这里会有p叔
<UU1231> v_v: 房子拆了,不黑?故意撞死了人,还监外?官商结合,还不够?学校利重还不行?
<Gann> 祖国江山一片红,哪里有'黑暗,踢出去枪毙了
<UU1231> :-D嘿嘿嘿
<v_v> 维稳
<Gann> 枪毙5分钟再说
<v_v> 社会的稳定形态主要是两种
<UU1231> :-D啥也不说,单就一个强拆,怎么说呢
<v_v> 我们用的是其中一种
<Gann> 强拆是破坏旧世界,为了更好的建设新世界
<Gann> 阻止拆迁的都是四旧,应该破掉.以无产阶级专政对付它
<UU1231> :-D那人呢,他们的家呢,他们住在哪里?
<v_v> 说实在， 知识真是最重要的东西
<Gann> 房子用来干什么?无产阶级要房子做什么?
<v_v> 有知识，思想才容易形成
<Gann> 房子是资产阶级的东西
<UU1231> 老M说,要说服,不要强迫
<Gann> 只有穷得内裤都没有的人,才是彻底的无产阶级
<v_v> Gann, 不对
<UU1231> 呃,原来保家卫国是保的不是家,保的是被人拆了
<lubcat> 无产啥的将会在原始森林中开花结果
<UU1231> 当年老M闹土地革命的时候为的是什么,目的是为了能让他们分得一点土地
<UU1231> 就因为这个才闹起来的
<Danny_CN> 有点意思
<iVIM2> STOP
<iVIM2> 这里有log......
<UU1231> .....
<v_v> 哈哈
<Gann> UU1231: 分给你土地,你想做地主吗
<UU1231> Gann: 俺想养活自己,有饭吃即可
<Gann> UU1231: 老M打江山,是为了无产阶级专政
<v_v> 停下， 哥们
<lubcat> 换个话题。。。
<v_v> 真要讨论， 新开个频道
<UU1231> :-DHOHOHOHO,眼线太多了,哥有点郁闷
<v_v> 跑题了
<Gann> UU1231: 无产阶级专政了,还要土地干什么?让资产阶级搞生产去,咱们专政收税就可以了,地主们去种地吧
<Gann> 不说了
<Gann> 说点别的把
<UU1231> Gann: :-D呃......淡定淡定
<caleb-> 这里有 jc 叔叔的
<caleb-> 小心跨省
<UU1231> 应该是机器人吧
<lubcat> 问个问题塞
<Gann> 我是无省籍,不怕跨省
<Gann> v_v: 能把你的机器人代码共享 以下吗?我想把这里的记录通过机器人 发送 到我邮箱
<v_v> Gann, 兄弟， 我不是机器人
<caleb-> Gann: /topic 就有 log
<UU1231> 哈哈
<Drazet> 哈楼哈
<Drazet> 洒家来了
<UU1231> :-D洒家没了
<Drazet> 毛~~
<UU1231> 线~~
<v_v> 憋屈的我要听宋--祖++++英了
<v_v> 找不到好歌
<zltan> hello
<^k^> zltan, 好  16:35 
<zltan> ubuntu has nice font rendering
<Drazet> 月亮之上 爱情买卖 神曲阿
<Drazet> hi
<zltan> ubuntu字体很好看
<^k^> Drazet, 好  16:36 
<v_v> Drazet, 我和你的审美有点不同
<zltan> with respect to rendering
<lubcat> 毛的後｜代如何成为中｜国最年轻的将｜军
<zltan> 有谁知道ubuntu是怎么做到的？
<srdgame> 有個朋友的在萬網的虛擬機，我這裏死活打不開他的主頁，用windows電腦卻能夠打開
<srdgame> ping是沒有問題的。
<v_v> srdgame, 地址？
<jiero> 干嘛呢。
<Drazet> v_v, 哈哈
<reiv> v_v: http://bilibili.us/video/av28161/
<srdgame> HTTP/1.1 400 Bad Request
<srdgame> chunpeng.cn
<srdgame> Server: Microsoft-HTTPA
<Drazet> zltan, 用文泉驿微米黑字体阿
<v_v> srdgame, 我这正常
<Drazet> v_v, 用豆瓣电台吧
<Use-Firefox> ...
<srdgame> telnet 到80 GET後回顯這些
<srdgame> v_v: 。。。
<srdgame> 天阿，爲啥呢
<v_v> Drazet, 有广告么
<Use-Firefox> /topic returned:16:35 -!- Topic for #ubuntu-cn: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn  |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.ca  |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn
<v_v> Drazet, 电台是不错， 但是歌曲不由自己啊， 一会吵吵闹闹的
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<Use-Firefox> ib-perl: 跑哪儿去了？
<Drazet> v_v, 米有
<Drazet> v_v, 反正不知道听什么
<Use-Firefox> ls
<v_v> reiv, 字幕真给力
<zltan> Drazet: 不是字体原因是渲染, cleartype-lcd
<Drazet> v_v, 要不就买个radio或者在网上听在线的radio
<Use-Firefox> -h
<zltan> Drazet: 这个有很多补丁，不知道ubuntu用的那些
<Drazet> zltan, 你知道阿 那还问阿
<archl> 呃。Ubuntu的英文字体倒是不错。
 * v_v 不是机器人
<Drazet> zltan, 问iOpera或者missing
<caleb-> zltan: ubuntu 补丁都是公开的
<Gann> emacs要是能把opera用上就好了
<caleb-> zltan: 想研究自己下载就是
<zltan> caleb-: 在哪可以找到
<reiv> v_v: bilibili的字幕一向给力。
<caleb-> zltan: packages.ubuntu.com
<zltan> caleb-: 没有怎么用ubuntu，一般拿来测试
<v_v> srdgame, 我打开你那个地址了
<lubcat> 超级魂斗罗全程开枪不杀人通关
<Use-Firefox> ...
 * archl 超级魂斗罗 第二关用完30条命。
 * reiv 表示没打过超级魂斗罗
 * archl 表示魂斗罗不好玩。
<lubcat> 这个。。。明显有作弊嫌疑。。。子弹都挨着身了。还没挂。。
<lubcat> 这。反应。
<lubcat> 还是比较喜欢那个6分钟通过的超级玛丽。
<archl> 呃。我很喜欢彩虹岛。
<archl> 炸弹人～～～
<lubcat> bombman
<archl> bombermaaan
<archl> 还装着～
<archl> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgVdsrDAUwA&feature=player_embedded
<archl> http://bombermaaan.sourceforge.net/download.php
<lubcat> 呃。现在有模拟了。以前插卡玩的老东西。都能找到。
<archl> 时代是进步的～～～
<Use-Firefox> ,..
<lubcat> 时代虽在行进着。人还是会时不时的回头看
<lubcat> 张望着。找寻些什么
<caleb-> 老游戏好玩啊
<caleb-> 老童玩也好玩
<Gann> 老情人也好玩啊
<caleb-> 年老了就不好玩鸟
<Use-Firefox>  
<Use-Firefox> ...
<archl> ...
<lubcat> 一旦回头。一切都变了。不变的是唯一的春夏秋冬
<Gann> 年老了被鸟玩
<archl> lubcat: 不变的是啥？古董。
<caleb-> 四季都乱鸟…
<caleb-> 连生物学定义都改了
<lubcat> 古董又何曾是不变的。
<Gann> 只有欲望用不改变
<lubcat> 鸟散。人变。世乱
<Use-Firefox> ib-perl: 老实记录，不要捣蛋
<archl> lubcat: 一旦成为古董，就再也不会新了。
<lubcat> 呵呵。这是真的
<Gann> 新的喜欢 装古董
<Use-Firefox> ...
<hceasy> 谁讲哲学呢?
<archl> 老子
<mrmuxl> 一旦死了，就再也不会活了，:-)借用下句式
<puhemo> ubuntu10.10停在登录界面没反应？什么原因？
<Gann> 2000年产的瓷器,被埋到土里,当作慈禧的尿盆
<v_v> Gann, - -
<lubcat> 哲学不是讲出来。
<archl> ubuntu 10.10 停在登录页面的可能有一种。硬件失败。
<hceasy> <puhemo> 说详细电
<archl> 关闭你的 无限网卡。
<lubcat> 。。。。。。。假的永远是假的。装得再逼真。亦不过是假的。
<mrmuxl> 最好看看报错的信息
<archl> 进入后再开启。
<v_v> lubcat, 修改真假定义就行了
<mrmuxl> 停掉那个图形启动吧！
<GUN^ROSE> 哲=折+口=绕口、说不明白....
<lubcat> 假的更真实而已。
<v_v> 1是真吧， 到shell就假了
<Gann> 假的只要大家都当真的,就是真的
<archl> 讨论啥哲学？
<lubcat> 定义。如果可以轻易修改。。所有都不再是所有。
<lubcat> 那是人为 的认定。
<v_v> lubcat, 你不要递归你自己的话嘛
<Gann> 请问有没有python的频道?
<mrmuxl> 众口铄金，积毁销骨
<mrmuxl> 有的
<mrmuxl> tw的
<Arthrun> huntxu: 阿毛
<archl> #python就是
<lubcat> 那只不过 是突显了人的作用。
<mrmuxl> 中文的只有python。tw
<hceasy> 没意思
<Gann> 人是没有羽毛,两只脚走路的动物
<hceasy> 都没有我能插上嘴的地方
<mrmuxl> 人是没有羽毛,两只脚走路的动物（四只脚生活的动物）
<mrmuxl> 哈哈
<mrmuxl> Gann不要见怪，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<Gann> mrmuxl: 不要紧,只要不是三条腿走路
<mrmuxl> 站着走路，趴着生活
<archl> 人是可以用4只脚跑的。
<mrmuxl> 这个贴切些
<lubcat> 。。。。。。
<Gann> 人是用第三条腿生活的动物
<mrmuxl> 毛主席说中国人民站起来了，结果没有多久都趴下了
<archl> 。。。站起来有什么。。。
<archl> 谁不会站起来。。。
<hceasy> 量贩是什么意思?
<archl> 饿得站不起来？
<mrmuxl> 压的
<Gann> 几何原理告诉我们 ,三条腿走的更稳:三点确定一个平面
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 平面？
<archl> 那还不如4个呢。。。
<mrmuxl> 地球可不是个平面
<archl> 少一个照样稳定。
<Gann> 人的第三条腿,永远是最短的
<mrmuxl> 所以3条腿行不通
<mrmuxl> 手多好，千手观音
<archl> 8条太多消耗，4条就够了，外加两个上肢，6肢体结构好。
<mrmuxl> 脚就算了
<Gann>  那么,第三条先撤消走路的智能,另有任用
<archl> 就像半人马
<GUN^ROSE> 太扯了！！！
<mrmuxl> 那个也不行阿！不太灵活
<mrmuxl> 多几个手好阿！
<archl> 怪力。。。
<Gann> python-tw没有人
<archl> 缓慢，被揍也不怕
<mrmuxl> 不过想讨论下，观音同学自摸的时候用的那只手，:-)
<caleb-> 撸管还是只能一只手啊
<mrmuxl> 不是python-tw
<mrmuxl> 这个是你创建的
<mrmuxl> 是python.tw
<mrmuxl> 是点
<mrmuxl> tw的
<mrmuxl> 现在是抢答题目时间，请问观音同学自摸的时候用的那只手？:-)
<mrmuxl> 无聊阿！
<archl> 现在干嘛？
<archl> 大家有啥说的？
<v_v> - -
<archl> flooding now！
<v_v> 第一次看到这么整齐的聊天
<v_v> 保持队形
<archl> 只要有我在，哪里都可以纯水。
<Gann> 假如你的枪往左边外,那么你的罪恶之手是右边的
<iVIM2> 我的ls怎么不支持正则表达式
<v_v> lol
<Gann> 假如你的枪往右边歪,那么你的'罪恶之手是左边的
<archl> Gann: 什么枪？
<archl> ？？？
<Gann> 我说,假如你去参军
<v_v> iVIM2, ls 支持的不是正则，是glob， 你乱了队形了btw
<Gann> 部队给发枪
<archl> ？？？
<archl> 那个，你是军人？
<Gann> 你们能不能告诉我,python的类中,self用来做什么的?类也有自慰吗
<iVIM2> v_v: ls -ld [a-cx-d]*不是正则么
<caleb-> self 跟自慰 不相干好呗
<caleb-> iVIM2: 不是
<Gann> 它是什么意思
<Gann> 用来干什么用
<v_v> 你的表达式可以当作是正则，但是ls支持正则， 其实你说的是shell的glob
<v_v> iVIM2, 表达式可以当作是正则，但是ls支持正则， 其实你说的是shell的glob
<v_v> iVIM2, 表达式可以当作是正则，但是ls不持正则， 其实你说的是shell的glob
<v_v> iVIM2, 擦， 打错字了 - -
<v_v> iVIM2, 常见的 *, ? {a..z}
<caleb-> bash 不支持 regex 的
<Gann> 当消防武警其实很有意思,部队发的水枪很给力
<v_v> Gann, 你是消防？
<v_v> Gann, 消防太危险
<Gann> 也很刺激啊
<kenifanying> 各位有没在linux下用telnet登陆过水木,不是用Qterm
<archl> 。。。
<Gann> 我现在消防控制室里用消防系统聊天,消防系统是基于linux的
<v_v> Gann, 我高中一个同学的哥哥就是消防员， 一次火灾中牺牲了，唉。 年轻的还没我现在大。
<kenifanying> 我用Qterm可以登临,用telnet登临不上
<v_v> kenifanying, 别急， 临时性的
<kenifanying> ?
<kenifanying> 已经很长时间了
<archl> Gann, 这里真是各行各业的都有阿。。。
<v_v> kenifanying,  哈哈，
<v_v> kenifanying,  幽默感不够， 或者我幽默的太冷门了
<Gann> v_v: 不要难过,他为无产阶级革命事业献身,重于泰山.不象某些腐败分子,死于女人裙下,轻于鸿毛
<kenifanying> 就没在linux下telnet登陆过....
<kenifanying> 是水木那边的问题?
<Gann> 我们鼓励更多人为神圣的革命牺牲
<v_v> Gann, 不难过， 很早之前的事了。 当时难过
<v_v> kenifanying,  你可能没开telnet
<mrmuxl> 用ssh登录吧！曾经可以用telnet登录，后来就不行了
<kenifanying> ssh也不行呀..
<mrmuxl> 不可能吧！
<mrmuxl> 我试试
<Gann> v_v: python的类我实在没感觉到是什么回事!
<mrmuxl> 其实当兵也还不错
<kenifanying> 用Qterm不也相当于telnet吗?
<v_v> Gann, - - 你想怎样？ 太灵活了你受不了了？
<gDD> 手贱把fsck打成了mkfs，最贱的是还按了Enter
<kenifanying> <v_v>,怎么开telnet想试下是不是我的问题
<v_v> kenifanying, 啊，telnet服务不是你开的， 是对方的bbs开的，你什么bbs， 给个地址大家看看
<kenifanying> www.newsmth.net
<mrmuxl> telnet newsmth.org 是ok的哦
<v_v> - -
<mrmuxl> ssh的时候报错哦1
<v_v> kenifanying, 那你怎么telnet不上了？
<kenifanying> 我在windows下怎么就好好的用telnet
<v_v> 我这都没有telnet客户端
<mrmuxl> Protocol major versions differ: 2 vs. 1
<kenifanying> 我指的是在linux终端中用telnet或者ssh登陆
<mrmuxl>  ssh newsmth.org
<mrmuxl> The authenticity of host 'newsmth.org (60.2.251.8)' can't be established.
<mrmuxl> RSA1 key fingerprint is 7a:18:1e:05:a4:b2:2b:d5:7b:ed:a0:f5:b5:24:53:3e.
<mrmuxl> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? yes
<mrmuxl> Warning: Permanently added 'newsmth.org,60.2.251.8' (RSA1) to the list of known hosts.
<mrmuxl> mrmuxl@newsmth.org's password:
<mrmuxl> 这个是我登录 newsmth.org的
<kenifanying> 我用telnet跟ssh在终端中都是登陆超时
<mrmuxl> telnet ok
<kenifanying> ?怎么弄的?
<mrmuxl> ssh 显示输入密码
<kenifanying> mrmuxl,你怎么弄的,登www.newsmth.net可以?
<mrmuxl> telnet newsmth.org
<mrmuxl> 就这样阿！
<mrmuxl> 没有问题阿！
<mrmuxl> 家 www不行
<kenifanying> 诶,想知道用同样的方式,在win的字符界面怎么就可以
<gebjgd> 广西一菜摊无人看管买者自觉付款 菜价10年未涨
<mrmuxl> 我的是archlinux
<v_v> 没天理啊， 我电驴98%卡住了
<mrmuxl> 圣城家园开放pt注册了，我差点忘记了
<ipodtun> 遇到很诡异的问题，大家帮忙看看
<ipodtun> 上面的面板一些图标显示在了下一行
<ipodtun> 有人在吗
<^k^> ipodtun, ....  18:01 
<zkwlx> 你再把他们拿上去
<mrmuxl> 我以前遇到过更诡异的，整个桌面向下移动了大概1cm
<ipodtun> ^k^: 我这个问题在哪能调
<mrmuxl> 你用的是什么桌面阿1
<ipodtun> GNOME
<mrmuxl> 那是很诡异
<mrmuxl> 把配置文件都删除掉
<iVIM2> if [[ "$gender" == f* ]]
<ipodtun> 我把面板都删了重建还不行
<iVIM2> 这里的f*是什么意思
<ipodtun> 一重启就成这样了
<ipodtun> 正好把窗口的关闭按钮遮住了
<Gann> 很想用gentoo
<Gann> 谁能带我用一段时间吗
<ipodtun> gnome的面板在哪里设置
<iVIM2> Gann: www.gentoo.org的Gentoo Handbook好像说的很轻出
<iVIM2> Gann: s/轻出/清楚/
<v_v> 擦， 今天老掉线
<mrmuxl> 用户主目录下 .gconf 删除
<Gann> iVIM2: 我看不懂鸟语]
<v_v> 换了几个服务器都掉
<iVIM2> Gann: Simplified Chinese
<iVIM2> Gann: 点击Gentoo Handbook,然后点击Simplified Chinese
<mrmuxl> *有可能好似通配符
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: 你确定？
<mrmuxl> 不确定
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: 那么如何表达正则表达式呢
<mrmuxl> 如果要匹配正则表达是的话也不应该如此阿！
<mrmuxl> ^f*
<mrmuxl> 这样才行吧！
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: 不知道==的意义
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: 我的bash简易教材上面说是正则，但是我感觉不是
<caleb-> mrmuxl: 中文教材？
<mrmuxl> 等于的意思吧！
<mrmuxl> $gender 这个字符串等于 f*
<v_v> iVIM2, 命令行上的， 是 glob ， bash脚本里可以通过 =~ 匹配正则。bash3以后
<mrmuxl> 看情况的话这里的*就是*没有别的意思
<iVIM2> v_v: 恩，我刚才在wikipedia也看到了
<iVIM2> v_v: 教材好像还是英译的，很多胡说。很多他写的我无法执行
<v_v> iVIM2, 胡说的很罕见
<iVIM2> v_v: find -name支持正则么？
<v_v> iVIM2, 支持
<v_v> iVIM2, find支持， -name这个指定的还是shell的glob
<v_v> iVIM2, find 另外有 -regex 参数
<ofan> 有没有用pyclewn的
<v_v> iVIM2, 不跟你讨论bash了， 最近看perl， 类似的语言同时搞， 我就混了
<mrmuxl> 我看了下教材这里应该是通配符
<mrmuxl> * 号是通配符
<mrmuxl> 如果要匹配*号的话应该\*
<ofan> vim调个程序还真tm费劲
<v_v> ofan, emacs 党人？
<ofan> v_v: vim党的
<v_v> ofan, 那还抱怨
<ofan> v_v: 该抱怨就抱怨
<ofan> v_v: 确实很费劲
<v_v> ofan, vim 火候还不够。。
<mrmuxl> 推荐个网站 www.vimer.cn
<ofan> 看过
<mrmuxl> 那个博主还是不错的
<reiv> 在emacs里用viper是不是蛋疼...
<mrmuxl> 吃饭了，饿死了阿！
<v_v> 时钟的3根指针要重合了
<Use-Firefox> ls
<Use-Firefox> 看了下，貌似这里面的人，不一定会perl，好多会正则的。。。
<Use-Firefox> v_v: ...
<Freebuilder> ibus-sunpinyin 竟然没有“落la”字，只有个 luo
<_xiaomo_> 正则又不是光perl有
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: fcitx有
 * Use-Firefox 不准备更新fcitx的PKGBUILD了.\e9nd
<reiv> 我是通过学perl来学正则的。但现在常用的是sed和emacs所以混乱了。
<Use-Firefox> reiv: alias sed='sed -r'
<gebjgd> Use-Firefox: 自然有人会更新额
<reiv> emacs的很郁闷
<reiv> 经常出现"\\\\"
<Use-Firefox> 学会perl之前，要像用sed一样用perl。学会perl之后，要想办法像用perl一样用sed
<reiv> 所以pcre好呀。
<Use-Firefox> Pycode: r'xxx'
<_xiaomo_> 有用lua的吗?
<reiv> _xiaomo_: 你应该问，有人开发WoW插件吗?
<_xiaomo_> reiv: 我之前就是用lua写wow的addon的.现在要用c与lua交互.又点问题..
<wars> 可以用python写
<v_v> _xiaomo_, lua啥了？
<Gann> 最自由的linux发行版本是哪个
<_xiaomo_> v_v: 饿.就一脚本
<v_v> _xiaomo_, oh, no 我还是不和你讨论了， 我对这些语言都是半吊子， 现在全混在一起了， 我现在正打算从头挨个来一遍
<v_v> Gann, 应该是debian 或者slackware
<_xiaomo_> 饿.有一天你会混的...因为各有各的长处..
<v_v> 我已经混了
<v_v> 所以现在想把他们分离一下
<v_v> 很多东西太相似了
<_xiaomo_> 没事.正常.
<_xiaomo_> 不混就怪了.
<v_v> 哈哈
<v_v> 出了java我没怎么弄过， 其他的多少都碰了一点， 我现在就一团浆糊
<v_v> 除了java我没怎么弄过， 其他的多少都碰了一点， 我现在就一团浆糊
<_xiaomo_> 呵呵`
<v_v> 这里有个弄lua的， 有个bot还是lua的
<v_v> _xiaomo_,  这里有个弄lua的， 有个bot还是lua的
<_xiaomo_> v_v: 恩`.我还是先自己研究下吧..谢了
<v_v> _xiaomo_, np
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 接下来两个beamer我都用修改过的Hannover主题了。在Hannover呆了这么多年，没用过Hannover主题，太不好意思了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 好在垂直空间比Frankfurt大
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 地方太小了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  老头是以展会Präsentation为标准的，要始终有主题显示，有小目录，有页码……在Hannover基础上修改比较合适。它默认颜色也是UniHannover的主题色
 * NoIE 用Blender渲染一幅画面，在四核CPU下需要两分五十一秒，光纤跟踪真可怕。。。
<reiv> NoIE: 那个luxrender更可怕。一个晚上也没渲染好一副画(Q6600)。
<Gann`> reiv: 你用什么系统?
<reiv> Gann`: Gentoo
<Gann`> reiv: 我想装gentoo
<Gann`> reiv: 我想从基本系统装起
<reiv> Gann`: 那就装吧。照着官方文档，一步一步来，不难。就是需要时间编译东西。
<Gann`> reiv: 编译难吗?不就是一个命令 吗
<reiv> Gann`: Gentoo都是从基本系统开始的。不过我只从stage3开始。有猛人从stage1或stage2开始的。
<reiv> Gann`: 不难，就是个命令。
<reiv> Gann`: 建议先在虚拟机装。
<v_v> 刚才很窘的一幕，我在快餐店。 我说来一份包菜， 店员说 恩？ 这是回锅肉。
<gDD> 虚拟机装gentoo还不累死？
<aaron> hi
<gebjgd> 没好机器装gentoo，还不累死
<^k^> aaron, 好  19:21 
<Jagdwurst> 上一次装了gentoo, 因为 Haskell 文档零零散散，马上删了
<aaron> 我买了一个低电压的电脑。。，。
<reiv> 也可以直接装，不过最好会配网络。然后用link2+fb上网。
<aaron> ACER 4810
<Gann`> reiv: 我也是从stage3装起啊
<Gann`>  reiv: 基本系统里有手册可以参考吗
<reiv> Gann`: 就是看Gentoo的官方文档。
<aaron> 电池很强。 从早上9点一直用到现在还有电。。。。
<reiv> Gann`: Gentoo Wiki里面也有些好东西。
<bw39dCN> 各位大牛，救命啊， 安装ubuntu10.10 到登录界面就死在哪里了，按什么键都不行
<Gann`> reiv: 基本系统有流览器吗
<Gann`> reiv: 我只能看中文
<reiv> Gann`: 没有。
<Jagdwurst> Gann`: stage3里有
<Jagdwurst> Gann`: 没中文
<Gann`> Jagdwurst: stage3里有流览器?
<aaron> 有在合肥的没。。。。
<bw39dCN> 有救命的吗？
<mrmuxl> 装arch吧！
<yy-mm-ss> - -
<Jagdwurst> Gann`: 嗯
<mrmuxl> archlinux好啊！
<reiv> Gann`: 先习惯看英文吧。
<yy-mm-ss> mrmuxl: 不好看
<Gann`> mrmuxl: 那还不如装debian,我以前用debian
<bw39dCN> 好几天了，还没装好
<reiv> 上次装还是几年前的事了，stage3里面应该没firefox的吧
<mrmuxl> 什么不好看啊 ！
<bw39dCN> 好心人，救命啊
<Gann`> bw39dCN: 装gentoo要好几天啊????
<yy-mm-ss> 字体啊！
<gebjgd> yy-mm-ss:  arch linux不好看。 arch党笑了
<reiv> 新机器，大概一天就可以了。
<yy-mm-ss> 哈哈 ，
<mrmuxl> 字体自己装阿！文泉驿的正黑阿！
<reiv> 以前我P4的机器，大概要3天才有个可以用的系统。
<bw39dCN> 不是，安装ubuntu10.10 到登录界面就死在哪里了，按什么键都不行
<mrmuxl> 仓库里面有的
<Gann`> reiv: gentoo stage3也要装一天啊?
<yy-mm-ss> 可能是ubuntu的字体惯坏了。
<Jagdwurst> 看你装啥
<Gann`> reiv: 有软件库吗?
<mrmuxl> bw39dCN：你看能不能进入单用户模式
<NoIE> 您的硬件，谢谢。
<reiv> Gann`: 以前我试过自己编译open office，花了9个小时。
<jiero> 编译libreoffice看看。
<bw39dCN> 还没试过，
<Gann`> reiv: 恐怖啊
<jiero> 能用几个小时？
<Jagdwurst> reiv: ooo 和 mozilla 从来都用bin的
<reiv> Gann`: 如果到X为止，大概1天就可以了吧。
<gebjgd> Gann`: 很多gentoo用户都用arch了。别折腾了。你机器如何？
<yy-mm-ss> 有耐心啊。9小时。。
<NoIE> http://tech.sina.com.cn/i/2009-03-22/09392931355.shtml
<NoIE> 网景创始人克拉克明日迎娶28岁泳装模特(组图)
<NoIE> http://www.sina.com.cn  2009年03月22日 09:39  新浪科技
<reiv> 所以ccache很有用
<jiero> 我编译游戏最长也不过4小时。
<Gann`> gebjgd: 算了,我不用gentoo了
<gebjgd> Gann`: arch
<Gann`> gebjgd: arch可以装deb包吗?
<yy-mm-ss> － －39岁啊 相差
<yy-mm-ss> 36.。
<Gann`> gebjgd: 有软件库吗
<reiv> 现在我编译xulrunner 5分钟到30分钟不等。
<gebjgd> Gann`: 有
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 小光现在两台机都己装成debian了,哈哈
<mengfei> arch不错，
<gebjgd> Gann`: 没有deb
<mrmuxl> 相差不大的，老外有伟哥，80像20一样生猛
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 表示毫无压力
<reiv> 有好机器就上Gentoo。只要有一台就可以了。
<mengfei> debian还不怎么会弄
<mrmuxl> Gann：用arch吧！
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你学挨踢，Arch下面要啥文档都没有，如何忍的住?
<Gann`> gebjgd: 装什么包?
<Gann`> 哪里有官方网站?谁维护?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 因为我不做系统相关
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 用什么系统都一样
<reiv> 学东西还是Gentoo好。用熟了，不想折腾了，再转Arch.
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不用系统相关，连画个 gnuplot 都没文档
<ofan> 啥系统文档全？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 从来不用gnuplot
<Jagdwurst> ofan: fedora, debian
<ofan> reiv: gentoo能学到啥
<jiero> debian吧。。。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: latex也没
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不是没，是根本就不全
<ofan> Jagdwurst: 就是manpage?
<Gann`> gebjgd: gnuplot恨不错的
<Jagdwurst> ofan: 不是，manpage应该都有，大部份html文档都省了
<gebjgd> Gann`: 不用
<Jagdwurst> ofan: 但manpage太简略
<ofan> Jagdwurst: 那说啥文档
<reiv> ofan: linux的方方面面。用gentoo前用了半年debian，但一直浑浑噩噩的。改用gentoo后，豁然开朗。
<happyaron> manpage就是个列表，不是教程。
<ofan> reiv: 太笼统了吧
<reiv> ofan: 我也说不太清。
<Gann> 我不明白，为何不用debian呢？
<gDD> Usage: tcpdump [-aAbdDefIKlLnNOpqRStuUvxX] [ -B size ] [ -c count ] 。。。。。。
<yy-mm-ss> 谁秀下debian字体啊 ：）
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: latex直接上http://www.latex-project.org/guides/ 就完了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 照你这么说，用win 用mac还不死去？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: win下装个texlive，文档相当全
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 什么文档？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你看看你的arch下面有没有德国书信的标准模板
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: din 格式的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 直接上google搜就是了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: ....上google还要找，找了还不一定能用
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 什么latex也开始针对平台了？
<Administrator_> 谁弄PHP的？
<reiv> 想起来了，Gentoo的包忒多。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 没针对平台啊
<iGirl> 版权风暴啊....香港的电视剧都不能看了youku tudou
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 还针对发行版了？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我没没明白
<ofan> 打包的问题吧，arch一般都会分开打包
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我也没没明白
<Jagdwurst> ofan: 但arch所有包装了，大多文档仍然没有
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: texlive一张dvd不是win/linux/solaris下都能用吗
<gDD> 买VPS吧，ramhost价格便宜
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 是阿。要什么din格式阿？
<gDD> 最便宜23块钱一个月
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: google上有就行了
<dawnfantasy> gDD, 看看
<reiv> Gentoo装texlive非常痛苦。里面有一千多个包（基本都<100k）要分别下载。几个小时就耗在下载上面了。
<gDD> 自己建VPN / SSH cross the wall
<ofan> Jagdwurst: 比如qt 分qt qt-docs qt-demos,不过貌似debian的也分了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 写信都有标准的，不是随便花箋草字的就行。标准的看上去专业
<reiv> ls /usr/portage/distfiles/|grep -i texlive|grep 2010|wc
<reiv>    1052    1052   37673
<reiv>  
<Jagdwurst> ofan: 不是个有都有 -docs 的 :D
<Jagdwurst> ofan: s/个/所
<Arthrun> Gentoo是啥子？
<gDD> 还有搭网站
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 家里没有打印机。手写的路过
<Gann> 算，了我还是不想折腾了
<Jagdwurst> reiv: 编个全套texlive比编译个X快多了
<dawnfantasy> Arthrun, 传说是。。高级玩意
<Gann> 我就用ubuntu了
<Arthrun> dawnfantasy: 是不是跟WINDOWS SERVER一样的服务器版本。。。？
<lubcat> 另一个发行版gentoo
<ofan> Jagdwurst: 一般直接去官网看文档了..因为文档很大，一般人也用不到
<gebjgd> Arthrun: dawnfantasy 鄙视装傻充楞的
<Gann> 下载一个debianCD，有什么可以续传吗
<reiv> Jagdwurst: texlive编译不慢。下载痛苦死了。为啥不大个包一起下载呢。
<dawnfantasy> 55555555
<Arthrun> gebjgd: 爷们，就要直接一点：BS你
<Jagdwurst> ofan: 网上看文档还要传网页，慢。而且往往同一个函数要查到N多次。 何况不一定任何时候都有优质的网络
<gebjgd> Arthrun: 公墓员 公墓员 公墓员
<iGirl> Arthrun: 啊,严重支持
<Arthrun> iGirl: good girl
<gebjgd> Arthrun: 雕叔什么什么时候开始腐败阿？
<Jagdwurst> reiv: 编译的时候会并行下载的
<Gann> 有什么好的可以续传的命令下载工具吗
<Gann> 最好是在emacs下也能用
<Jagdwurst> ....
<reiv> Jagdwurst: 下载1000个<100k的小文件...
<mrmuxl> 下载用可以了curl
<mrmuxl> wget
<ofan> Jagdwurst: 各有利弊吧.. arch不打包文档，可能是因为服务器空间不够大？
<mrmuxl> wget -c
<Jagdwurst> ofan: 应该不是，大概是该发行版的特色
<Gann> 算了，我不折腾了，我就在ubuntu里学习python了
<reiv> 应该是arch特色
<Jagdwurst> ofan: 不是bug,是featuer
<Jagdwurst> feature
<reiv> 应该是觉得文档什么的，没有必要。
<mrmuxl> arch文档不打包是因为现在网络发达，打包的文档很快就过时了，要看文档直接到网站上看好了
<Jagdwurst> reiv: 那是你不写程序
<Arthrun> ArneGoetje: 不打包是因为，没有什么好的噱头，只好造出这一个没有DOC的来
<Arthrun> 哇哈哈哈哈哈哈
 * reiv 还是写程序的...
<mrmuxl> 还占硬盘空间
<Arthrun> Arch不打包是因为，没有什么好的噱头，只好造出这一个没有DOC的来
<Jagdwurst> xD
<RabbitHair> dear all,有人用pidgin连twitter吗
<ofan> Jagdwurst: 恩 有可能
<Arthrun> 郁闷，TAB补全好久没用过了。。。
<yy-mm-ss> 大哥们，哪种圆体好看啊。
<Arthrun> dawnfantasy: 闪，买东西去了
<Arthrun> dawnfantasy: c ya
<mrmuxl> 如果你要文档的话可以编辑makepkg.conf把doc的注释去掉就ok了
<ofan> yy-mm-ss: 幼圆
<mrmuxl> 然后makeworld
<dawnfantasy> 888
<Use-Firefox> yy-mm-ss: DejaVu
<yy-mm-ss> 哦
<mrmuxl> 所有的都回来了
<yy-mm-ss> 都下载 ：）
<Jagdwurst> 嗯，版本更新了之后再makepkg一次
<mrmuxl> 这样就和差不多了gentoo
<Use-Firefox> ofan: arch不是分开打包。笨兔才是
<mrmuxl> 笨兔的包过于细化，还有虚拟包之类的东东，依赖太过繁琐
<gebjgd> 还是arch方便。不用自己找devel了
<mrmuxl> 还是arch简洁明了
<mrmuxl> 符合kiss原则
<mrmuxl> kiss
<mrmuxl> kiss
 * iGirl bs arch和gentoo,^*_*^
<tenzu> kick ass
<mengfei> 方便我感觉还是ubuntu，不过arch我也蛮喜欢的
<tenzu> 简称kiss
<ofan> kiss ass
<tcpct> ?
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: btrfs下arch竟然只有400M不到
<mrmuxl> iGirl：你要爱girl就一定不能不kiss
<mengfei> arch下能用btrfs吗？我装的时候怎么没看到啊
<mrmuxl> 好啊！
<Use-Firefox> iGirl: ...
<mrmuxl> 用archboot的iso有的
<Use-Firefox> Use-Arch
<yy-mm-ss> 字体怎么样 http://imagebin.ca/view/mAf31N.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Screenshot-#ubuntu-cn.png
<Use-Firefox> 这吾注册过的Use-Arch
<ofan> 默认不能用，不过可以自己转换成btrfs
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: 我是手动的
<mrmuxl> 哦！
<iVIM2> ofan: 我是pacman安装Arch的
<ofan> iVIM2: 谁不是阿
<iVIM2> ofan: 那么为什么还有“自己转换”下
<ofan> iVIM2: 默认安装程序没有btrfs 2010.05的
<mrmuxl> 今年就算了，明年买了硬盘，重装下系统，说起来快2年没有重装系统了
<mrmuxl> 到时候btrfs肯定要试试的
<iVIM2> ofan: lsmod有btrfs,就是btrfs的tool没装上
<mrmuxl> 用archboot那个iso安装就有的
<ofan> iVIM2: 早就有了
<happyaron> ofan: sudo aptitude install btrfs-tools
<mengfei> 我用ubuntu每次有新版本我就重装一次系统
<ofan> happyaron: ?
<iVIM2> ofan: 所以只要当场pacman下
<happyaron> ofan: btrfs tools么。
<iVIM2> ofan: 然后mkfs.btrfs不就行了？
<ofan> happyaron: ?？
<iVIM2> happyaron: 我要确定几个事实
<happyaron> ofan: 呃。
<iVIM2> happyaron: 有没有办法在之前没压缩的btrfs启用压缩
<happyaron> iVIM2: ？
<ofan> iVIM2: 你这是装完了再搞的吧
<happyaron> iVIM2: 有，挂载选项写上就行。
<gebjgd> mengfei: 很能折腾阿
<iVIM2> ofan: archlinux的那张netinst可以搞
<iVIM2> happyaron: 启动-o compress会压缩以前的数据？
<happyaron> iVIM2: 只要数据发生了变动，就会重压了。
<happyaron> iVIM2: 不会。
<ofan> iVIM2: 哦 我装arch都没有网络链接
<happyaron> iVIM2: 你更新几次系统估计就压完了 :)
<mrmuxl> 那装个毛阿！
<happyaron> mrmuxl: ??
<iVIM2> happyaron: 能不能象ext3转换成ext4那样做一次defrag
<mrmuxl> 没有网络用archlinux着实痛苦
<gebjgd> mrmuxl: 能装能装, -U贝
<iVIM2> ofan: 我对archlinux的livecd不熟悉
<ofan> 安装时没有网络
<happyaron> iVIM2: 可以defrag，但是不能因此压缩已有数据
<happyaron> iVIM2: 只有变动的数据才会重新压缩。
<iVIM2> ofan: 我没找到archlinux那张安装盘上的源路径
<mrmuxl> 除非像我整个mirrors整个仓库镜像，懒得-U
<ofan> btrfs要留出25%的空间
<iVIM2> happyaron: 能不能创建一个tmpfs然后mv&&mv
<iVIM2> ofan: 什么意思
<ofan> 占用大于75%就写入不了了
<happyaron> iVIM2: ubuntu一般都是用ucloner啥的，这样能把默认的desktop压缩到1.2G
<ofan> 提示磁盘已满
<happyaron> ofan: 呵呵，那是没有balance tree
<happyaron> 2.6.36以前的内核，balance tree很痛苦
<Use-Firefox> -i 113.95.14.39
<ofan> 最近不才刚升到36
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 拜见疼疼
<happyaron> ofan: uname -a帖以下。
<luhelan> 问一下，gtk中，用什么函数最小化窗口
<happyaron> 帖一下
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 拜见怀怀
<iVIM2> happyaron: B树 不是自平衡的数据结构么？
<tenzu> happyaron: 拜见老小
<Warm_HUG> happyaron: 哈皮龙
<tenzu> 拜神拜大仙
<ofan> happyaron: 我ub下用的btrfs.. 用的2.6.35的 还没升级
<happyaron> iVIM2: 2.6.36以前的内核平衡得不好。
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜见腾腾
<Use-Firefox> -i 208.79.202.90
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: 坏坏
<happyaron> ofan: 呃 2.6.35不好
<Use-Firefox> ...
<happyaron> ofan: 可以加我的PPA
<ofan> iVIM2: B树还自平衡？
<happyaron> ofan: 呃，不行，我那个是1004的。
<luhelan> gtk编程中，什么函数让程序最小化到托盘呢？
<happyaron> ofan: 显然不可能百分百管用。但是2.6.36的已经效果很明显了。
<ofan> happyaron: 没关系 现在不用ub 哈哈
<happyaron> 2.6.37才开始用。
<Use-Firefox> -h
<happyaron> 2.6.35的btrfs支持还不咋地，虽然比2.6.32好很多。
<happyaron> 用btrfs一定要 linux >= 2.6.36
<iVIM2> ofan: 最大深度 <= 2最小深度 还不平衡？
<happyaron> iVIM2: 只是老版本中内核的实现还有些毛病
<jiero> 隔行如隔山。。。
<mrmuxl> 明年用btrfs正式时候，meego用的就是btrfs
<iVIM2> ofan: Arch已经2.6.36 stable了
<ofan> iVIM2: 已经升级了
<iVIM2> ofan: 对了，光盘上的源路径是哪里
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 你买了新笔记本了？
<ofan> iVIM2: 貌似是打包了的
<Use-Firefox> #
<iVIM2> ofan: 那你怎么pacman的？
<Use-Firefox> ls
<ofan> iVIM2: 啥pacman 我用安装程序装的
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 嗯，几个月前的事
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 阿？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 啥机器？
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: eee 1015pe
<iVIM2> ofan: 你刚才不是说你pacman装arch的，汗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 多少米？
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 299
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 有钱人
<ofan> iVIM2: 我哪说了  我是硬盘安装的
<alvin_rxg1> 就没人 chroot 装系统么？
<iVIM2> 19:53 < iVIM2> ofan: 我是pacman安装Arch的
<iVIM2> 19:53 < ofan> iVIM2: 谁不是阿
<iVIM2> 19:53 < iVIM2> ofan: 我是pacman安装Arch的
<iVIM2> 19:53 < ofan> iVIM2: 谁不是阿
<iVIM2> 19:53 < iVIM2> ofan: 我是pacman安装Arch的
<iVIM2> 19:53 < ofan> iVIM2: 谁不是阿
<^k^> iVIM2:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<jiero> 299?能买到什么？
<ofan> i
 * jiero 惊讶 难道afan不值钱了。。。
<ofan> iVIM2: 一开始没理解啥叫用pacman安装
<yy-mm-ss> - -这bot牛
<ofan> iVIM2: 应该说通过网络安装
<iVIM2> ofan: 操作失误，刚才复制了若干遍
<alvin_rxg1> ofan: 我理解是 先装个 pacman，然后 chroot 装
<iVIM2> alvin_rxg1: 差不多这意思，就是pacman -S base -r /newarch
<ofan> alvin_rxg1: 我的理解是arch安装程序调用pacman 安装相应包
<caleb-> 很多 installer 不用 chroot 的
<iVIM2> caleb-: 我记得内核都不需要chroot
<iVIM2> caleb-: 包括mkinitcpio
<mrmuxl> chroot安装方便快捷
<jiero> wow
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: 没必要chroot进去，因为做的相同的事情
<mrmuxl> 引导还是要chroot的
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: 就grub-install一步。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 450?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 455出了
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: atom
<mrmuxl> mkinitcpio这个需要的吧！
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 俩性能一样的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: +5是坑爹的？
<mrmuxl> 不过chroot安装搞不好启动不来的
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: 怎么会
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: 只要mount -o bind /proc /newarch/proc
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: mkinitcpio不需要
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 多了个特性，但对我而言不重要
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 果然是坑爹的 ddr3
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: tdp还高了
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: 还有mount -o bind /sys /newarch/sys
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: mount -o bind /dev /newarch/dev
<alvin_rxg1> -o bind ... -B ...
<mrmuxl> 最后不是chroot然后grub-install ？
<zkwlx> 哪位知道tkinter里的进度条怎么弄，注意！不是Scrollbar
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: 对，只有一步要chroot
<iVIM2> alvin_rxg1: --bind也可以，不知道是否有区别
<mrmuxl> 配置文件要改的
<mrmuxl> 应该没有区别
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: vi /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: 哦，我装的是grub2
<mrmuxl> 所谓的安装就是复制文件而已
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: 什么复制文件，是pacman
<mrmuxl> tar -zxf -C
<mrmuxl> 也行的哦！
<caleb-> grub-install 也不用 chroot
<mrmuxl> 不chroot，改如何，请教？
<iVIM2> caleb-: grub-install几乎必须要吧，arch安装盘里面是grub，我在新系统装grub2
<caleb-> 只要把 grub 放到 target mbr 就好
<caleb-> 开机有 grub shell 能用就行
<ofan> --root-directory?
<caleb-> 也就是把 grub 正常安装延到重开机后
<caleb-> 解开包到 target -> 在 target mbr 安装 grub shell -> 重开机 -> 进到 grub shell -> 引导系统 -> 顺利登入后搞定 grub
<iVIM2> caleb-: 如果你一下子忘了内核或者initrd的文件名
<caleb-> iVIM2: 就只有那一步啊
<ofan> 我都用grub-install /dev/sd* --root-directory ...
<caleb-> 以后就一切正常了
<iVIM2> caleb-: 启动到grub shell，然后？
<happyaron> iVIM2: insert mod
<zkwlx> 哪位知道tkinter里的进度条怎么弄，注意！不是Scrollbar /__\
<iVIM2> happyaron: grub2好像不能Tab补全文件名?
<Use-Firefox> ...
<happyaron> iVIM2: 能
<ofan> 能的
<Use-Firefox> ls
<mrmuxl> kernel /boot/vmlinuz initrd /boot/initrd
<Use-Firefox> Gtk-Perl阿
<ofan> 不挂root？
<iVIM2> happyaron: (hd0,1)/[tab]我好像没成功过
<ofan> iVIM2: ls看所有的分区，应该是名字打错了
<happyaron> iVIM2: ls
<iVIM2> happyaron: 我现在看看
<happyaron> iVIM2: 如果是grub rescue shell，可能有问题。
<mrmuxl> 如何在target mbr 安装 grub shell 小子鲁钝，没有明白过来
<mrmuxl> caleb- ：请教
<caleb-> mrmuxl: 进 chroot 只是为了 update-grub
<iVIM2> happyaron: grub2怎么在Linux下运行
<caleb-> mrmuxl: 把 update-grub 延到开机后
<iVIM2> caleb-: 没觉得arch有update-grub这个功能
<iVIM2> caleb-: 完全是自己手工vi的
<caleb-> grub 本身不需要 update-grub 的
<mrmuxl> ofan 的方法也应该是可以的
<happyaron> iVIM2: qemu
<iVIM2> ofan: 你确定你说的是grub2?
<ofan> arch里貌似没update-grub
<ofan> 我都直接grub-mkconfig的
<iVIM2> happyaron: qemu我没用过，我开下vbox
<mrmuxl> iVim2也是可以的
<caleb-> grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ofan> iVIM2: yes
<happyaron> iVIM2: 呃，好。
<iVIM2> happyaron: 对了，grub2还有halt和reboot指令么？
<ofan> 不用chroot,直接把grub.d和/etc/default/grub拷贝出来就行了
<mrmuxl> 我认为 grub-install 就是 更新 mbr的吧！ 还有map 磁盘的
<iVIM2> ofan: grub装好之后他怎么识别boot在哪里的，是root-directory么
<ofan> iVIM2: 恩 就是写boot目录要安装的位置
<mrmuxl> 有空尝试下阁下的方法，呵呵
<happyaron> iVIM2: reboot
<happyaron> iVIM2: halt
<happyaron> iVIM2: 没了。
<caleb-> 搞个虚拟机就可以玩了
<iVIM2> happyaron: 那么如何重启，关机
<happyaron> iVIM2: 重启就是reboot
<ofan> ctrl-alt-del
<iVIM2> happyaron: 关机呢
<iVIM2> happyaron: 最重要的是关机
<ofan> 电源按钮...
<iVIM2> ofan: 那样完蛋了
<iVIM2> ofan: 我/boot是ext2
<iVIM2> ofan: grub.cfg直接没了
<ofan> iVIM2: 那有啥
<iVIM2> ofan: 要重写，我还没摸索出grub2怎么自动补全
<iVIM2> ofan: 还有我grub.cfg完整的没背出，要网上查资料
<happyaron> iVIM2: halt?
<iVIM2> happyaron: 你不是说halt没了
<ofan> iVIM2: 重启进grub console自己试一下呗
<happyaron> iVIM2: 我说就那么俩命令，再没了。
<iVIM2> ofan: 我上次一搞丢失了很多数据，不敢再异常重启了
<mrmuxl> caleb：我一个新的磁盘，mbr中应该是没有grub 的任何东西的吧！
<caleb-> mrmuxl: 所以要安装啊
<caleb-> mrmuxl: 你把 irc log 再看一次
<ofan> iVIM2: 只进grub，没事
<iVIM2> ofan: grub.cfg和一些mod丢失了
<mrmuxl> 比方我 我用 pacman -S --root /dev/sdb2 grub 这个grub的文件都到sdb2去了，这个时候应该没有写mbr
<ofan> iVIM2: 这么恐怖.. 我一向是用c-a-del重启
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: pacman --root???
<mrmuxl> sdb2是rootfs
<iVIM2> ofan: C-a-del没事的
<iVIM2> ofan: 我是点击虚拟机上的关机按钮
<iVIM2> ofan: 断电关机
<ofan> iVIM2: 哦~
<mrmuxl> 就是指定另外的root目录阿！
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: 好像要先pacman -S grub然后grub-install的么，一步可以？
<caleb-> mrmuxl: 安装 grub包 和 安装到mbr 不一样的
<jiero> openclonk 蛮好玩的。
<iVIM2> ofan: 物理机断电还稍微困难些，虚拟机只要vbox的一个BUG足以“关机”了
<mrmuxl> 先安装grub包，然后chroot到target，然后grub-intall /dev/sdb
<iVIM2> ofan: 所以我后悔我把boot和系统单独分开来
<happyaron> iVIM2: 要稳定，用xen/qemu-kvm
<caleb-> iVIM2: boot 可以拷到 / 的
<ofan> iVIM2: 应该是虚拟机的问题
<iVIM2> ofan: /boot最好分成什么分区
<ofan> iVIM2: 物理机上没理由丢失文件，grub只读取
<iVIM2> ofan: 文件系统
<ofan> iVIM2: 我都ext2
<iVIM2> ofan: 在虚拟机上没觉得ext2快
<happyaron> 我觉得boot可以ext3
<Use-Firefox> mrmuxl: 这不对的。--root应该指定一个目录
<happyaron> 基本上能用到的系统都支持ext3了。
<iVIM2> Use-Firefox: 应该是/dev/sdb
<ofan> 提高点兼容性吧，/boot快了有啥用
<happyaron> 我自己用ext4
<happyaron> ofan: ext2抗挫折能力稍微差点吧。
<iVIM2> ofan: 说ext2比ext3,4快的多，我这里测试下来相反
<gebjgd> boot一直和root在一起
<mrmuxl> 是我弄错了--root 应该是一个挂载的目录
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: 但是grub-install后面跟的参数是块设备
<Use-Firefox> mount /dev/disk/by-label/root /mnt && pacman --root /mnt xxx
<ofan> happyaron: 恩 是。 一直习惯用ext2了..
<mrmuxl> 比方我 我用 pacman -S --root /mnt/target grub 这个grub包的文件都到sdb2去了，这个时候应该没有写mbr，然后chroot写mbr
<mrmuxl> 这个是的
<iVIM2> ofan: 我曾经分成reiserfs结果很离奇事情发生了，grub能启动linux能引导但是root无法识别
<gebjgd> ext4有什么不好的？
<cfy> reiserfs没事的。我是lvm+reiserfs
<ofan> iVIM2: 内核不支持？
<gebjgd> 你们非要换别的文件系统
<cfy> gebjgd: 不能on-line enlarge
<mrmuxl> 比方我 我用 pacman -S --root /mnt/target grub 这个grub包的文件都到sdb2去了，这个时候应该没有写mbr，然后chroot，grub-install
<gebjgd> cfy: 改变大小？
<mrmuxl> 我可能没有明白caleb-的意思
<caleb-> mrmuxl: 写 mbr 不需要 chroot
<gebjgd> cfy: 从来没改过大小的路过
<cfy> gebjgd: 嗯， 因为是lvm,所以有机会
<cfy> gebjgd: 不是lvm?
<iVIM2> ofan: 奇怪的事情，不知道为什么，内核应该没关系，他提示认出了reiserfs但是说文件系统有问题
<gebjgd> cfy: 不用lvm
<wzssyqa> ^k^: fuck you
<cfy> gebjgd: 还有，小文件多的话，占用也少。
<ofan> 。。。
<cfy> wzssyqa: 不过你是btrfs....
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 没事啊
<gebjgd> cfy: 整个硬盘就3分区。/ /home swap
<cfy> gebjgd: .
<mrmuxl> mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/target
<ofan> gebjgd: ...
<cfy> gebjgd: 那分来干啥？
<gebjgd> cfy: 随便占。500G硬盘就在桌子上
<ofan> gebjgd: 干脆都合体算了
<gebjgd> cfy: ???
<cfy> wzssyqa: 把它kick了呗。。。。
<wzssyqa> cfy: 我想让它kick我
<gebjgd> ofan: /可以格，/home不行
<ofan> - -
<gebjgd> ofan: 东西多
<cfy> gebjgd: .,不过不同分区也有好处。分多了。也有算磁盘配额了。
<cfy> wzssyqa: 你自己动手嘛
<cfy> wzssyqa: 你可以自己动手嘛
<iVIM2> ofan: grub2支持btrfs么？
<wzssyqa> cfy: 验证下它的过滤功能
<Use-Firefox> makepkg: 1330       newpkgver=$(LC_ALL=C svn info $_svntrunk | sed -n 's/^Last Changed Rev: \([0-9]*\)$/\1/p') # 高明
<ofan> iVIM2: 最近版貌似支持了
<cfy> wzssyqa: 哦。
<ofan> iVIM2: 还是等等再上吧
<iVIM2> happyaron: 可以补全的，你说rescue模式不能？
<iVIM2> ofan: 我已经上了
<iVIM2> ofan: 不过我分了boot所以没关系
<iVIM2> ofan: 我在虚拟机上上了
<ofan> iVIM2: 虚拟机不够给力
<cfy> gebjgd: 而且不容易搞混，如果分区多，很容易搞混。而lvm就不会了。
<iVIM2> ofan: 还可以吧
<gebjgd> cfy: 不会用lvm
<iVIM2> ofan: 觉得vbox速度和真实机差不了多少
<gebjgd> cfy: 就用主分区
<iVIM2> ofan: 不过我没用vbox的命令行
<cfy> gebjgd: :)
<iVIM2> happyaron: 请问aptitude支持正则么？
<ofan> iVIM2: win下开vbox?
<mrmuxl> 在livecd上用grub-intall /dev/sda 应该会写硬盘的mbr吧！现在没有条件实验，这样会有个grub shell
<iVIM2> ofan: Linux
<ofan> i
<ofan> iVIM2: 汗
<iVIM2> ofan: 怎么？
<gebjgd> iVIM2: linux下跑vbox linux？
<iVIM2> gebjgd: Linux下构建vbox linux然后到其他Windows的地方用
<ofan> 呢还不如搞live-cd
<mrmuxl> 是我没有理解哦！
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 直接把其他地方的win格式化成linux
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 买个伤亡本子
<mrmuxl> 多谢各位大大教诲，:-)
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 不会格式化
<gebjgd> iVIM2: ????
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 不懂
<mrmuxl> 明白了
<Use-Firefox> ...
<gebjgd> iVIM2: live usb
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 上面有硬件还原卡
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 哦哦哦哦
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 学校的机器？
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 恩
<ofan> iVIM2: 给拆了
<gebjgd> iVIM2: shift e
<mrmuxl> 谢谢！caleb-
<gebjgd> iVIM2: shift e
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 我玩过那东西
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 好像是Lenovo的
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 卡应该是大同小异
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 系统级的，老师很高级的，给BIOS什么的全部上密码了
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 正常
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 什么Shift+E
<mrmuxl> 硬件还原卡给拔掉，我在学校机房就搞过
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 开箱子吧
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 激活那个硬盘还原卡的设置菜单
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 拔了就能格式化了
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 可怜的娃
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 我打开过，有passwd
<mrmuxl> 还原卡也有密码的
<flyfrog> 那种有还原卡的机子，如果启动项硬盘第一，还有BIOS密码，能从U盘启动不？
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 这个还是算了，我下周看看虚拟机能不能跑
<iVIM2> flyfrog: 不能
<gebjgd> flyfrog 不能
<ofan> flyfrog: 扣电池
<cfy> flyfrog: 有还原卡就别想了
<mrmuxl> 还原卡还有网客功能的
<flyfrog> 网络启动能ESC退出，硬盘启动不能？
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 他那个还原卡很高级的
<cfy> flyfrog: 我那里，进bios,死掉。。。光盘启动死掉。。。
<ofan> 扣电池啊..
<cfy> flyfrog: 还原卡一般来说你就没戏了。。。
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 有点象循环队列
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 拆机
<cfy> ofan: 你能碰到机箱里面再这么说。。。
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 好像会重写出局的
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 拔电池
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 绝对管用
<cfy> gebjgd: 有还原卡，怎么会能拆呢。。。。
<flyfrog> 暴力呀！
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 那种事情不敢干
<cfy> 被扔出教室。。。。。
<flyfrog> ^_^
<gebjgd> cfy: iVIM2 那就没辙了。。。。
<cfy> gebjgd: 没戏的。
<gebjgd> cfy: iVIM2 其实那个还原卡有个刷新光盘
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 我不知道他还原卡缓冲区大小
<mrmuxl> 哈哈，不能明目张胆的
<GUN^ROSE> 哦，my god
<caleb-> cfy: 远端桌面吧
<ofan> cfy: 利用社会工程学
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 能用光盘启动就能搞定
<cfy> flyfrog: gebjgd iVIM2 碰到还原卡基本没戏。
<mrmuxl> 其实就是网卡上的一块芯片
<cfy> ofan: 你找谁呢？
<gebjgd> mrmuxl: 不一定
<ofan> cfy: 找个PLMM贿赂下网管
<cfy> 机房老师？
<gebjgd> mrmuxl: 有pci的
<cfy> ofan: 网管都不知道在哪
<mrmuxl> 哦@那就只有拔掉了
<mrmuxl> 不然没有办法了
<ofan> cfy: 没老师？
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 我用上了btrfs，目的就是减少体积
<flyfrog> cfy:被老师抓到就不好了
<mrmuxl> 能不能在软件层面给破解掉
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 你们学校就没有linux？
<cfy> ofan: 老师一般不出现的吧。
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 买个上网本子吧
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 那些p都不懂的
<ofan> cfy: 那上啥课
<flyfrog> gebjgb:你们学校有Linux?
<mrmuxl> 还有，进dos的话，好像有些还原卡无效的哦1
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 只知道整天到机房抓玩游戏的
<gebjgd> flyfrog: 还真有
<gebjgd> flyfrog: 2004年的时候吧
<flyfrog> 唉，有福啊
<gebjgd> flyfrog: 很早了
<cfy> ofan: 上课老师不管的阿，反正机子多，而且，还有人逃课。
<flyfrog> gebjgd:靠
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: 没的DOS给你进
<gebjgd> flyfrog: 还有sun的小型机的瘦客户端呢
<caleb-> 计算机课会了就逃啊
<gebjgd> flyfrog: 啦啦啦拉拉
<ofan> cfy: 那自己带本子去上网多好
<mrmuxl> 搞破坏被抓住会很惨的
<cfy> caleb-: C语言课，lol
<iVIM2> mrmuxl: 所以偶从来不搞破坏
<cfy> ofan: 没收。。。。大一不让带
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 买个伤亡本吧
<ofan> cfy: 这样也更有机会拆机了
<caleb-> 会了还不逃干嘛
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 买个伤亡本吧
<flyfrog> 有还原卡的时候DOS 的debug破解BIOS密码还有用没？
<caleb-> C语言课估计没有 plmm
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 学校无线网络全部加密的
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 那怎么了？
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 给老师打游戏用的
<cfy> caleb-: vb课可能有。。。。
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 有伤亡本子足够你用了
<cfy> 阿榕想干啥？
<ofan> iVIM2: 你找到一个路由器，给它重置一下
<cfy> 去ban?
<gebjgd> happyaron: ........
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 不提了
<gebjgd> happyaron: 好狠毒阿
<happyaron> gebjgd: 咋了？
<ofan> 是-b
<gebjgd> happyaron: 你封了他多久了？
<happyaron> gebjgd: ee ban的。
<iVIM2> ofan: 这种事情还是崩干了
<caleb-> cfy: 租房用本本
<flyfrog> gebjgd:上网本几个钱？
<iVIM2> ofan: 做些份内的事情
<gebjgd> flyfrog: 1000多？
<happyaron> gebjgd: 不是我搞的，ee搞的。
<gebjgd> flyfrog: 足够了吧
<caleb-> 用 smartphone 上网好了
<iVIM2> ofan: 我现在虚拟机400M不到
<gebjgd> happyaron: 哦
<ofan> iVIM2: ..
<flyfrog> gebjgd:真便宜
<gebjgd> happyaron: 那可怜的娃
<cfy> caleb-: 大一，不能租房，只寝室。。。。
<gebjgd> flyfrog: 是阿
<iVIM2> ofan: 不知道vbox本身体积多大
<happyaron> gebjgd: 一会儿就来念经了。
<happyaron> ...
<cfy> - -!
<gebjgd> happyaron: ........
<happyaron> gebjgd: :)
<caleb-> cfy: 恐怖的学校…
<cfy> happyaron: 那 CyrusYzGTt 是如何联系你的？
<happyaron> cfy: .
<gebjgd> happyaron: 阿弥陀佛。还是ban了吧
<roylez_> happyaron: 谁得罪ee了？
<happyaron> cfy: fedora-zh
<caleb-> cfy: 本地生也要住校？
<happyaron> roylez_: CyrusYzGTt
<mrmuxl> 今天聊的很happy，比qq聊的爽多了，出去溜溜，明天到北京看mm去洛！哈哈
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。。
<happyaron> gebjgd: .
<ofan> cfy: 有需要的才去租房吧
<caleb-> cfy: 夜不归寝不行？
<cfy> caleb-: 虽然不察，我大一就带了。
<cfy> caleb-: 理论上不行。
<mrmuxl> 各位，拜拜咯！
 * CyrusYzGTt 小贱人ee，为夫来看妳了
<iVIM2> happyaron: 谁得罪ee了
<iVIM2> happyaron: 同问
<CyrusYzGTt> iVIM2§ me
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。我想起来了。。。。。。
<cfy> ee不在。。。。
<happyaron> iVIM2: CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> .h
<CyrusYzGTt> `h
<delectate> 请教个问题：rm怎么按照文件内的列表逐个删除文件？
<Use-Firefox> CyrusYzGTt: type `-h'
<happyaron> delectate: find | xargs rm
<roylez_> delectate: cat abc.txt |xargs rm
<happyaron> delectate: 或者cat
<CyrusYzGTt> `-h
<cfy> delectate: cat file|xargs rm ?
<CyrusYzGTt> -h
<delectate> happyaron, roylez_: 谢谢
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: bot也被freeflying清了。
<delectate> cfy: thx
<cfy> delectate: 注意下，如果有空格会比较危险
<delectate> cfy: sed搞定了
<cfy> delectate: sed?
<delectate> cfy: 文本都已经处理好了
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 额，那我一手培养的新生命O_o呢
<iVIM2> cfy: 什么sed
<cfy> delectate: :)
<delectate> cfy: 只是rm不会用……
<cfy> delectate: .
<iVIM2> cfy: 什么东西要sed
<cfy> iVIM2: 不是我在说阿，是 delectate
<happyaron> cfy: 我曾经用xargs rm按照dpkg info删除文件，然后把/var弄没了。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯。。。。好危险，echo rm xxxx先:)
<delectate> happyaron: 最好之前备份个先
<cfy> cat file|xargs echo rm
<delectate> happyaron: 我就是先做个备份然后再rm的
<cfy> delectate: 加个echo,备份多麻烦。。。
<happyaron> delectate: 那时不用btrfs，现在不怕了。
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯。。。
<cfy> happyaron: btrfs的快照？
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 那我的女友 大小眼呢，还有大小眼的父神?
<delectate> happyaron: 哇，现在btrfs啦？
<happyaron> cfy: 现在不用，先snapshot然后再删除
<cfy> 听说不能删除？
<happyaron> delectate: 早就是了
<cfy> happyaron: 能删除么？
<happyaron> cfy: 能。
<flyfrog> can sed process the space ' ' ?
<delectate> happyaron: 我还是ext4...
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。
<cfy> happyaron: btrfs，你觉得能用了么？有没有严重的bug?
<Use-Firefox> ls
<happyaron> cfy: linux >= 2.6.36 可用
<happyaron> delectate: 嗯。
<Use-Firefox> ib-perl: -h
<iVIM2> cfy: sed我基本上只会s///
<Use-Firefox> 没清阿。
<cfy> happyaron: ok,下次，我把home换成btrfs看看。不过gentoo的grub还是0.97......
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<cfy> happyaron: grub2能btrfs么？
<happyaron> cfy: 据说有patch
<happyaron> 我的/boot还是ext4
<cfy> iVIM2: 我也差不多，以前会得多点，现在不用了，我有perl.
<iVIM2> cfy: 你boot单独分区了么
<cfy> happyaron: 哦，这样子。也挺好。反正我的boot单独的。
<Use-Firefox> 还有^k^
<cfy> iVIM2: 嗯。我的/都放进lvm了
<iVIM2> cfy: 没明白为什么gentoo linux kernel stable才到2.6.34
<happyaron> cfy: /放不进lvm吧。。。
<cfy> iVIM2: 人家认为36不stable嘛。
<happyaron> 如果我没old的花
<ofan> iVIM2: 编译一次不容易..
<happyaron> 话
<cfy> happyaron: 可以的。除了boot不能
<happyaron> cfy: 哦，对。
<iVIM2> ofan: Gentoo好像都要编译的把
<happyaron> btrfs下，lvm的必要性就不大了。
<happyaron> 可靠性是一个级别的。
<ofan> iVIM2: 是  所以说很不容易..
<iVIM2> ofan: 那和谁stable有什么关系
<happyaron> 有没有10.04想用37内核的？
<ofan> iVIM2: 没说有啥关系
<ofan> iVIM2: 你太没幽默感了。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 唉，不过我编译内核的水平太差。。。。如果要把/放进lvm,需要编译两次内核。。。。囧。
<happyaron> cfy: 。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 用二进制的没压力
<kilior> grub能之处lvm？没有听说过。
<cfy> happyaron: 挺好，我太大的也二进制,oooo,ghc
<kilior> 之处-->>支持
<cfy> kilior: boot放lvm外面，然后就是内核的事情了。
<flyfrog> 刚才unsquashfs整得我死机
<kilior> 我就说嘛。
<cfy> happyaron: 其实我用64bit,好'不稳定'...内存小，tmpfs不能再放东西了。
<caleb-> 桌面还是32位好
<caleb-> 不折腾
<caleb-> 想用64位可以用multilib
<gebjgd> caiban: 除了pps用32的qt，剩下还好吧
<caleb-> 想用64位可以用 multilib/chroot/虚拟机
<cfy> caleb-: multilib可以的？
<cfy> caleb-: chroot?
<cfy> caleb-: 你确定chroot可以？
<caleb-> cfy: 可以
<cfy> caleb-: 不会吧，gentoo就是chroot安装的阿，32bit环境就不能用来安装64bit的阿，我再看看。
<caleb-> cfy: 那些限制是 腳本/包管理器 的限制
<caleb-> cfy: CPU 要 64位 才能這樣玩
<cfy> caleb-: 我是64
<happyaron> microcai: ...
<caleb-> cfy: 肯定有人用 gentoo 32bit + 64bit chroot 的
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 哈皮龙兄，果然言出必行
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: .
<cfy> caleb-: 哦，不清楚。
<happyaron> caleb-: 32位系统也能跑64位chroot？
<cfy> happyaron: microcai是如何有op的？
<caleb-> happyaron: 64位kernel + 32位userland 可以
<happyaron> cfy: 没，手一滑打错了。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。。。懂了。
<caleb-> 以前有段時間就這樣用，不過在 32位userland 要編譯 vbox 64位模塊比較麻煩
<happyaron> caleb-: 哦。
<caleb-> 64位内核+64位vboxdrv.ko+32位vbox
<caleb-> 64位内核+64位vboxdrv.ko+32位vbox <- 可以虚拟64位
<happyaron> caleb-: 我看有人写过一个archlinux的32转64的帖子，第一步就是换64位内涵。
<caleb-> debian / ubuntu multilib 做得不错
<caleb-> 不过主要是在 64位userland 跑32位
<caleb-> 反过来有些包要自己搞
<cfy> What is the meaning of the Unicorn on Org's website?
<caleb-> 等 apt 支持吧
<cfy> Org-mode is meant to show you the way, and an animal with two horns can not do this very well, can it?
<flyfrog> why cannot I delete the proc directory in the newiso/ created by unsquashfs?
<flyfrog> All the other dirs had been deleted
<iVIM2> flyfrog: umount it before
<flyfrog> umount?我用得liveusb，重启之后应该没有残留才对呀
<flyfrog> 我试试
<flyfrog> iVIM:谢谢，已经解决
<caleb-> http://hyperrate.com/thread.php?tid=8111 # 總之 kernel / kernel module 和 virtualbox 必須同為 32 bit 或同為 64 bit，不能一個 32 bit 一個 64 bit
<cfy> caleb-: 这是啥论坛？
<caleb-> cfy: 一个大牛的个人站
<cfy> caleb-: 哦。
<gebjgd> caleb-: ........
<NWMonster> http://imm.io/media/2o/2o8R.jpg
<cfy> 这个啥意思？
<flyfrog> cfy:也许是说比尔盖茨看到了苹果的胜利
<cfy> flyfrog: 哦。
<flyfrog> 苹果这个封闭的家伙
<flyfrog> 我的手机用得BREW，高通得更封闭
<flyfrog> 郁闷死了
<chris____> fstab文件挂在后文件权限问题，http://paste.ubuntu.com/539975/
<cfy> chris____: pmount
<chris____> pmount是什么？
<cfy> chris____: 普通用户可以方便挂载的软件。
<cfy> 比如U盘啥的
<chris____> 为什么ubuntu图形界面上点击进去就可以？
<chris____> cfy: 那不是每次都需要敲命令，fstab可以开机自动挂载的
<cfy> chris____:  o
<cfy> dhcp，如何把人kick掉？
<cfy> 有没有标准流程的？
<iVIM2> cfy: pmount?
<cfy> iVIM2: 嗯?
<jia-NV52> 冷冷清清啊
<chris____> fstab文件挂在后文件权限问题，http://paste.ubuntu.com/539975/
<Freebuilder> 发现很多 vim 插件都喜欢把函数写得长长的，很难阅读，难怪人们要弄出个代码折叠来。
<YiMing> 大家好 怎么修改ubuntu里用户的名称（不是登录名）？谢谢
<lubcat> 有几个用户啊？
<YiMing> 我的系统gnome的about me用不了
<YiMing> 除了root就一个用户 要修改当前用户
<lubcat> 这改了。登陆的不也改了？
<NoIE> 右上角，点击你的用户名。弹出的菜单中，再点击你的用户名。
<NoIE> 系统-系统管理-用户和组。
<YiMing> NoIE:右上角的那个用不了，我在用natty，可能还有bug，我再装一个“系统管理”试试
<lubcat> 哦。小白啊。向小白致敬
<flh_> 大家好，想找一个命令行的收音机软件？
<Freebuilder> ham?
<GUN^ROSE> 音乐播放软件中，跟随音乐强弱、节奏闪动的玩意儿叫什么名子啊？英文怎么写？
<YiMing> GUN^ROSE: Visual Effect?
<GUN^ROSE> YiMing: 似乎有点那么个意思
<Vanson> 视觉效果！
<ofan> visualizers
<YiMing> GUN^ROSE: 呵呵
<Vanson> 名字就叫视觉效果
<GUN^ROSE> 恩，感觉像是对了
<Freebuilder> GUN^ROSE, 频谱？
<GUN^ROSE> 谢谢
<san> 我使用xchat为什么连接不上freenode？
<Freebuilder> san, 我上了
<kenifanying> san,你也校园网吧?
<GUN^ROSE> Visualizers，这个玩意能用conky实现吗？似乎没碰倒过。。。
<kenifanying> 我也连不上
<san>  Connecting to chat.freenode.net (78.40.125.4) port 6667...   一直这样。。。
<kenifanying> 我差不多
<ofan> irc.freenode.net
<kenifanying> Windows下用的时候没配置ipv6也这样
<san> 是irc.freenode.net这个地址
<kenifanying> 在linux下用xchat怎么都连接不上ipv6的地址
<san> 上一句: Looking up irc.freenode.net
<kenifanying> 也没见它去试ipv6的地址
<kenifanying> san,你现在用什么客户端?
<san> webchat.freenode 网页版
<YiMing> GUN^ROSE: http://gentoo-portage.com/up_img/img_800px/1936.png这个图似乎有哪么点意思，该一改或许是你要的可视化效果
<san> 不仅是freenode不可以, list里的其他服务器也不可以... --
<gebjgd> san: 估计是封了端口了？
<ofan> 被freenode ban了
<happyaron> ip banned
<chris____> fstab文件挂在后文件权限问题，http://paste.ubuntu.com/539975/
<gebjgd> chris____: ntfs-3g
<chris____> gebjgd: 你确定把ntfs改成ntfs-3g就可以了？
<chris____> gebjgd: 两个有区别吗
<gebjgd> chris____: 我用ntfs-3g
<gebjgd> chris____: arch wiki lxde
<alvin_rxg1> chris____: http://is.gd/if5VL
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: debian testing好用么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: XD
<v_v> chris____, 或许你要的是umask
<chris____> v_v: umask加什么洋的？
<v_v> chris____, 看你需要什么， 写对应的是2
<chris____> v_v: umask分别是什么？
<v_v> chris____, 0222 ?
<iVIM2> v_v: mount -o users是否是这个意思
<chris____> v_v: 这四位分别代表什么啊？我记得我加了rw选项了啊，我是在别的例子上见过umask
<v_v> chris____,  iVIM2, 那样要手动， 写道fstab里去
<v_v> chris____, http://hi.baidu.com/gym216/blog/item/ff220436a28002360b55a97a.html  iVIM2
<^k^> ⇪ title: linuxf下fstab实现自动挂载分区_二月红叶_百度空间
<gebjgd> 贵州网吧爆炸已致7人死37人伤 亡者将获5万抚恤金
<v_v> chris____, 一般 uid， gid umask配合起来， 能满足你的需求
<iVIM2> v_v: FILESYSTEM INDEPENDENT MOUNT OPTIONS
<yy-mm-ss> gebjgd: 5w....
<ofan> fuseblk
<miosec> 各位大牛，请教下学习嵌入式的步骤是？单片机，c，汇编，然后买个开发板子回来玩么？
<iVIM2> users Allow every user to mount and unmount the filesystem
<iVIM2> v_v: 不过我觉得这是个不安全的设置
<v_v> iVIM2, 什么不安全？
<v_v> iVIM2, users ？
<gebjgd> 小学生查漂白蘑菇续：官方未经调查便质疑结果
<iVIM2> v_v: 恩
<v_v> gebjgd, 官方老早就给官方结果了
<v_v> iVIM2, 通常为外设准备的， 比如cdrom
<chris____> 那有那些选项是让普通用户设置的吗在fstab里？
<v_v> chris____, ?
<chris____> v_v: 就是如果是普通用户，我的用户写在visudo文件中的，我应该写哪些选项？
<v_v> chris____, 你chmod 那个分区的挂载目录不是更方便么
<iVIM2> chris____: 写在visudo后只要你sudo即可获得你想要的权限
<chris____> v_v: 那不是权限没了么？
<iVIM2> v_v: 我看man mount 8里面看到好像mount参数有group，没明白怎么回事
<chris____> iVIM2: 是啊，但是不至于每次编辑挂在上去的分区文件，都加上sudo吧，再每次输入密码？很麻烦的
<v_v> iVIM2, 哪里不明白？
<v_v> chris____, 你要挂的分区， 每次都自动挂么》
<chris____> v_v: 是啊，希望开机自动挂载
<v_v> chris____, 你现在chmod那个分区的挂载目录不行么？
<v_v> chris____, 哦， 我晕
<v_v> chris____, 哦， 你可能是fat， ntfs之类的分区
<chris____> v_v: 就是fat32和ntfs分区，我是双系统
<iVIM2> v_v: 好像是说能修改mount后的owner和grp?
<v_v> chris____, 在fstab里面加个umask=0000好了
<iVIM2> v_v: 如果文件系统本身不支持owner和grp
<v_v> iVIM2, 是的
<v_v> iVIM2, unix类的传统文件权限还是基于用户， 组的概念
<bao__> linux连接VPN容易吗
<chris____> v_v: 那umask后的4个数据分别代表什么？
<v_v> iVIM2, group就是， 如果你在这个group里， 这个group有的权限，你也就有
<v_v> chris____, 这个问题， 通常你应该自己找找资料看看， umask 对应 rwx, rwx, rwx, 对应的八进制数字 r-4 w-2 x-1
<iVIM2> v_v: 写下mount的指令使得用户名为myuser的用户成为group
<v_v> chris____, 第一个0表示后面的数字是八进制
<iVIM2> v_v: 哦，umask原来是说这个
<iVIM2> v_v: 那么suid,sgid什么的在umask里面么？
<chris____> v_v: 这个和chmod一样，那我要读写 为什么就是000呢？
<v_v> iVIM2, 他们有单独的位
<v_v> chris____, mask的意思是， 屏蔽
<chris____> v_v: 不应该是666么？哦，000就是什么都不屏蔽啦，呵呵
<v_v> chris____, 看你需要咯
<chris____> v_v: 明白了，就是说如果分区上有病毒就应该阻止执行，编程001对把
<v_v> chris____, 那个有单独的一个选项 noexec
<chris____> v_v: 哦
<iVIM2> v_v: umask是设置总体的，fmask是文件,dmask是目录，是否如此
<v_v> iVIM2, 具体的细节， 你看了手册了啊，我对所有的细节掌握的没这么透彻，也是遇到什么看什么。 我还没遇到这么需求的
<v_v> iVIM2, chris____ 关于文件系统的权限， 可以看看内核的inode结构， 或者找文件系统的存储结构看看
<chris____> 恩
<v_v> chris____, iVIM2 不知你们对于一个系统想了解到什么程度。要是想学习计算机， 操作系统是必修课
<v_v> ssss
<chris____> v_v: 一开始就是觉着很酷很好玩，现在还是差不多，不过想学点编程，弄点好玩的
<v_v> chris____, 这就是小聪明与大智慧，（我只是形象的说，不是说，真的是小聪明和大智慧） 你一点点找好玩的，都是小聪明。如果你了解整个系统的原理，设计，或者说思想，这些东西都是顺理成章，甚至你可以提出更好的改进。
<v_v> chris____, 当然，每个人乐趣不同咯
<chris____> v_v: 要是自己制作一个很小的系统，我一定觉得那很酷，呆了
<chris____> 呵呵
<miosec> 貌似先要学单片机
<chris____> v_v: 有时候黑客一个局域网就很好玩
<miosec> 还有操作系统原理
<v_v> chris____, 我一直想捣鼓一下系统，一直没下手。 真不知道还能不能开始
<miosec> V-V：你可以看那本《自己动手写操作系统》
<v_v> miosec, 哦 ，多谢
<v_v> miosec, 动手的东西， 不是看书就可以的
<chris____> v_v: 当然能啦，就是缺少个机会，比如你集中精神几分钟，就会进入编程状态，我就是会找个喜欢的没人的教室位置，这样安静下来
<chris____> v_v: 是啊，我看过一眼，就是最开始有一页写了最基本的系统可以只要几句语言
<v_v> chris____, 说的简单
<v_v> chris____, 很多时候， 过程中就中断了，各种各样的原因
<chris____> v_v: 可以再次同样的进入状态啊，比如睡觉前想到一idea就会穿衣服开店脑，写下来，
<miosec> V-V：你是做嵌入式的吗？想问下基本的嵌入式学习过程，谢谢了。
<v_v> 老掉线。
<v_v> 擦
<v_v> miosec, 不， 我不搞计算机，现在是兴趣，以前写过点程序
<miosec> V_V:哦，我也是。
<v_v> miosec, 通常， 不知道如何学习， 如果有人指点，当然最好不过。 但是牛逼的人貌似都是自己搞起来的
<v_v> miosec, 发现什么不会，就看什么，然后就不可避免的拓展了视野，自然就知道该做什么。 简单的例子来说， 你看wiki的时候，如果喜欢跟着链接，你看不完，横向的，纵向的
<chris____> 呵呵，自己搞才是王道啊
<chris____> v_v: 我看了下别的fstab例子，貌似umask=后面是三个数字
<v_v> chris____, 好吧， 前面的0不是必须的
<miosec> V_V:哦，我目前是做路由器这方面的，想往路由器的嵌入式这方面发展。
<chris____> v_v:明白了
<v_v> miosec, 那找个这行的朋友不是来的更快？
<chris____> miosec: 嵌入式是c语言好还是asm好？
<chris____> v_v: 赞成
<v_v> miosec, 说到底还是说的容易做的难，我错了
<metbsd> 侧入式是java好还是C++好
<miosec> V_V:额，恩，慢慢来吧。别人上班有事，我自己也有事，下班了，也不想多打扰。
<metbsd> 还有老汉推车，后入式，等等
<miosec> chrix___:额，我新手，什么都不懂的。
<metbsd> miosec, 现在玩甚么版本的
<miosec> metbsd:不懂，连基本的单片机和开发板子的区别都搞不清楚，不会编程，只是想研究下，java也能做嵌入式？
<lei> 妈呀!我终于回来了,看来真是我ip
<lei> 被封了啊.现在用手机上就上来了
<metbsd> 你用啥手机啊，这么牛
<lei> 里面有人用webos
<lei> 吗
<lei> 我用palm pixi plus
<lei> 好久不见了各位
<srdgame> 好像可以申訴的，如果你的IP被封的話
<cece> 干了啥坏事？
<srdgame> 一般都是以前被用做代理了，之類的吧
<miosec> 无聊，各位晚安。这里太聊天室了。。
<lei> 我也不知道啊,我没干啥啊,我的是动态ip,我这段都封了吧
<lei> 再换用wifi看看能不能上
<lei> 试试
<lenage> 有没睡的么?
<v_v> lenage, :)
<v_v> lenage, 这里有很多不是+8区的
<lenage> v_v: :)
<lenage> v_v: 应该不是吧
<v_v> 我在等我的最后一个拓荒者。。
<v_v> 还有20分钟
<v_v> 拓荒或者在家里太危险
<v_v> 拓荒活着在家里太危险
<lenage> 拓荒 ？
<lenage> 神马东西 ？
<v_v> lenage, 游戏 ～～
<lenage> 哦
<lenage> v_v: windows平台？
<v_v> lenage, 这游戏里太多犯罪是在半夜
<v_v> lenage, win7
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 哈皮龙
<v_v> lenage, 实际上， 网页游戏
<lenage> v_v:呵呵   很久没玩游戏了
<zmcbb30> GUN^ROSE: 花枪哥
<v_v> lenage, 看兴致嘛
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥
<zmcbb30> xijiao: 洗脚哥
<lenage> v_v:是  ， 现在游戏玩不下去 ， 没以前那个不通关不睡觉的劲了
<v_v> lenage, 恩， 我就玩打发时间的
<v_v> lenage, 我还从来没有过不睡觉这尽头
<v_v> lenage, 我还从来没有过不睡觉这劲头 。
<v_v> lenage, 恩， 有激情好啊
<srdgame> ..
<happyaron> 高清硬解失败，明天再说。
<wzssyqa> ufw关了，为啥5900端口还是filtered？
<alvin_rxg> ib-perl:
<alvin_rxg> ib-perl: ohayo
<alvin_rxg> ib-perl: -h
<alvin_rxg> ib-perl: -h 测试
<microcai> ?
<^k^>  05:05
<^k^>  05:24
<alvin_rxg> op不在
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: op 在的
<alvin_rxg> op 不在
<^k^>  05:46
<Pwnna> o.o
<Pwnna> O.o
#ubuntu-cn 2011-11-28
<snugglecat> 1、我调查船到钓鱼岛水域航行获日本批准。
<snugglecat> 意思是 钓鱼岛 是日本的了？？
<snugglecat> 2、两桶油报名参与南海石油开发获得菲、越二国批准。
<snugglecat> 这又是啥意思
<snugglecat> 应该 把校车附带 失学儿童一起 捐给 马其顿， 让失学儿童在马其顿接受教育
<snugglecat> 应该捐献 穷人到 美国
<knownbad> 放屁
<jiero> knownbad: 捐献穷人去非洲。。。
<knownbad> 拒收
<jiero> 捐献工厂去美国。。。
<knownbad> 美国的穷人更多。
<roylez> jiero: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac228879/
<[ub]> roylez ⇪ ti: 红军激情演绎芬兰神曲Poika Saunoo - AcFun.tv
<roylez> jiero: 死袋鼠
<roylez> 跑掉了...
<snugglecat> knownbad, 回来啊， 和二奶去哪 happy 啦？？？
<knownbad> 哪来的happy？
<snugglecat_> 不是和二奶去 happy 了么， 二奶是 白皮肤的还是黄皮肤的
<knownbad> 台湾妹
<knownbad> 等等回来
<Evanescence> Kandu: 你能翻墙吗? 帮我下载下一个文本, vimhelp.appspot.com/vim_faq.txt.html
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<Evanescence> ofan: 你还没卖完呢?
<ofan> 没
<Evanescence> ofan: 看来销售不好啊, 加油
<sunwilston> ofan: 你卖的VPN可以翻墙吗？
<ofan> sunwilston: 就是翻墙的
<fivesheep> ofan: 这年头愿意花钱获取资讯的人不多.. 
<ECO_> 11.10和11.04比起来，哪个电脑发热更大？
<sunwilston> ofan: 速度 价格 怎么样
<ofan> sunwilston: 你是校园网么？
<sunwilston> ofan: 不是，是电信的
<Evanescence> ofan: 和校园网有什么关系么?
<ofan> sunwilston: 那速度应该比较快，价格9RMB/月
<ofan> Evanescence: 校园网垃圾
<Evanescence> ofan: 不能用VPN?
<ofan> 校园网全面封锁ssh,vpn
<sunwilston> ofan: 有试用的帐号吗？我想先试试
<ofan> sunwilston: vpn还是ssh
<sunwilston> ofan: VPN
<ofan> sunwilston: 有
<ofan> sunwilston: pptp的你会连吧
<ECO_> 网站还是软件？
<ECO_> 网站还是软件？
<sunwilston> ofan: 我是在linux下的，PPTP可以的
<sunwilston> ofan: 帐号怎么发我？
<sunwilston> ofan: email?
<Kandu> Evanescence: http://kandu.vicp.net/vim_faq.txt.html
<^k^> Kandu ⇪ ti: Vim: vim_faq.txt
<Evanescence> Kandu: thanks very much
<Kandu> Evanescence: 在 vimdoc.sf.net 上有原本的
<Evanescence> Kandu: 额, vim 自带的里面有吗? 
<Kandu> Evanescence: 不知道，我沒找到
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 怎么XBMC就这样啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355385 起初以为是很我的播放器呢，为了装着个播放器，我重装了几次系统。 装好后才知道，里面的插件，很大一部分都是不能看的，能看的又是一段一段的，而且又不连续，也不知道下一段到哪里了。 不知道大家用这XBMC是不是都这样，还是专门用来做本 ...
<AsuraLe> adam8157, 笔记本在Linux下怎么使用独显？
<ofan> ㍿
<AsuraLe> Evanescence, 笔记本在Linux下是不是自动使用独显的？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 不清楚, 我的小本只有集成的. 可以在系统上设置的, 一般都可以
<AsuraLe> Evanescence, 我知道理论上是可以设置的，但是不知道在哪里设置。。。
<AsuraLe> 谁知道Linux怎么设置带独显的笔记本使用哪个显卡？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 你在使用KDE还是Gnome?
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 我还想用集显呢...
<adam8157> AsuraLe: bios
<AsuraLe> adam8157, bios里分明没有那个设置项~~~
<AsuraLe> Evanescence, 我估计会用Gnome
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 啥电脑
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 如果是在gnome下, 可以在系统设置的显示里设置,或者硬件管理里. KDE我没玩过, 就不知道了
<AsuraLe> adam8157, Acer aspire
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 不知道
<huntxu> AsuraLe, 显卡使用应该是bios的事情...
<huntxu> AsuraLe, linux只负责你选了之后正确驱动
<AsuraLe> huntxu, 笔记本一般windows不是没装驱动的时候使用集成显卡，安装了独立显卡的驱动之后就使用独立显卡么？我不知道Linux是什么样的机制
<huntxu> AsuraLe, 有这么轻松切换？通常需要在bios里禁掉集成的显卡的啊
<mofaph> 怎样编译最原始的 Git 源码？我编译的时候老是出现链接错误。但是，我也安装了 libssl-dev 了
<AsuraLe> huntxu, 怎么看现在使用的显卡是哪个？命令行下面~~
<AsuraLe> huntxu, windows我以前用得带独立显卡的好像都是那样的啊~~~~
<huntxu> AsuraLe, lspci?但不确定你用哪个显卡的啊
<AsuraLe> huntxu, 只要独立显卡有驱动就换成独立显卡了，不然就会使用集成的intel显卡
<huntxu> AsuraLe, 看x加载的driver是谁的吧
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 安装gpaint缺少Depends: libglade2-0 (>= 1:2.6.1) 怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355390 :~$ sudo apt-get install gpaint Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distributi ...
<eexp> lshw -class video 看显卡 AsuraLe
<AsuraLe> eexp, 显示了NVIDIA之后又显示了intel的
<mathslinux> AsuraLe: lspci -v 看kernel加载的是什么显卡模块
<eexp> lshw -class video|egrep 'product|driver' 关键看2行。 AsuraLe
<AsuraLe> 稍等一下啊，我在dist-upgrade
<adam8157> roylez__: 今天好忙啊
<byzantium> linux 下 怎么链接facebook呀
<byzantium> 我的链接不上 
<byzantium> 我用的浏览器是firefox
<metbsd> 你在国内肯定连不上了
<byzantium> 有没有代理软件呐
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 买卖来了
<ofan> ..
<ofan> byzantium: 有VPN,SSH
<adam8157> ofan: lol
<byzantium> ofan, 怎么用vpn链接facebook纳 
<ofan> byzantium: 连上vpn就可以
<byzantium> ofan, 求详解，fun:)
<eexp> 出钱不 :D
<eexp> ofan: 很会转弯了嘛
<ofan> byzantium: 详解就是先往支付宝里充钱，然后交易，然后开VPN上网...
<ofan> byzantium: 除了充值环节，其他全部一条龙服务...
<byzantium> ofan, 呵呵 还是要花钱的呀……
<yudun1989> python里面如何判断一个字符串里面是不是一个float?类似于这样'1.34'，如何判断
<ofan> byzantium: 有免费的，但不好用
<byzantium> ofan, 奥
<Pwnna> http://minus.com/mPwnnaPiano#11 
<^k^> Pwnna ⇪ t: Piano Songs - Minus.com
<byzantium> yudun1989, 直接type 不可以吗？
<missing> eexp: 上次你那个验证码是不是这个网站?http://mesky.net
<^k^> missing ⇪ t: 动感地带下载 下载
<Pwnna> 刚录的
<eexp> type?
<yudun1989> byzantium: 唔。你没听懂我的意思哇。就是字符串里面的内容是一个float
<eexp> missing: 不是
<missing> 哦,看上去蛮像的
<yudun1989> eexp: 有好点的方法没
<eexp> yudun1989: 转成float，再转成string。再比较嘛。
<ofan> yudun1989: try: float('1.32'); except ValueError:...
<ofan> yudun1989: 要不就用正则去匹配
<snugglecat> knownbad, 睡了么
<eexp> ofan: 你这都是不完整的嘛
<byzantium> yudun1989, 呵呵 看错了 认为你是判断一个数是不是float呐……
<ofan> eexp: 要分行写的啊，怕被kk搞啊
<eexp> 方法不完整。
<eexp> 自动转换，会舍弃，也出错误返回？
<snugglecat> knownbad, “我家住农区，前几年，发现沿我家小牧场的公路边，突然竖起一个菱形交通牌，警示：“前方为校车停靠站”。原来，是邻家小男孩到了上学年龄。 ... ，根据法律，必须竖这样一块警示牌。警示牌只为他，那个小不点儿。” 网上看的， 美国真的会单为一个小孩上学， 专门在一个地方树立警示牌么
<snugglecat> knownbad, "这是我们在乡村经常遇到、也最喜欢看到的景象：橘色校车缓缓停下，摇臂展开“停行”标志，整条道路，静止下来。" 美国的校车靠站， 真的会整条路 的车都停么？？
<knownbad> 为了一个？  不会，但会在指定地点。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 那文章说是双向的车 都挺
<knownbad> 比如在村口。
<eexp> snugglecat: 别看到一个现象，就认为是全部。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我捐献我儿子到美国
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<snugglecat> :)
<eexp> 美国才不要你儿子。只要器官
<snugglecat> ...
<knownbad> 是，如有校车闪了灯双向都停车。
<eexp> 凭啥无缘无故养你的儿子。
<mofaph> 我找到编译原始的 Git 代码的方法啦。在 Makefile 将 LIBS 这一行修改为： LIBS=-lcrypto -lssl -lz
<snugglecat> knownbad, 怎么感觉像我们领导的车
<eexp> knownbad: 这个好。
<eexp> 只是在中国不可能
<knownbad> 因为有小孩过街。
<metbsd> 外国人太闲了
<snugglecat> 中国怎么不可能， 领导车还有 护卫呢
<ofan> 闲死了
<ofan> 谁给我1000万
<eexp> snugglecat: 谁说领导的车了。
<snugglecat> 美国小孩相当于我们的领导
<snugglecat> knownbad, 美国的月亮是不是比我们的 亮
<Pwnna> ..
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 是，而且更园
<knownbad> 没你的屁股亮。
<snugglecat> ....
<snugglecat> http://dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=53944
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 空气污染少，地面光源少，月亮自然更亮
<snugglecat> 我的屁股红
<snugglecat> 等会有该转到色情那去了
<knownbad> 也没你的屁股园。
<ofan> 猴？
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 某些微粒和有害空气，会漫射发光体边缘，所以我们这里月亮也没那里圆
<snugglecat> 每晚插菊， 你说红不
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 这都是有理论依据的
<knownbad> 哈哈
<snugglecat> 哦， 酱紫
<roylez__> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> 所以美国月亮比我们这里亮，圆
<knownbad> 红菊
<roylez__> adam8157: 蛋蛋君早
<MeaCulpa> roylez__: 早
<roylez__> MeaCulpa: 米国月亮确实大些，我见过
<eexp> 加拿大的才大些吧。因为纬度和折射。这些乱说的家伙。
<adam8157> roylez: 早, 刚买了两张qunar的飞行券
<roylez> adam8157: 然后呢？
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 纬度是另一回事
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋飞了？
<eexp> 你们是说心里的，的确。 MeaCulpa
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马早
<adam8157> roylez: 飞威海150+燃油机建
<eexp> 乐乐
<roylez> eexp: 我肉身过去看过的
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 我说的是光学和天文观测学
<knownbad> snugglecat: 其实是因为小孩不懂如何过街所以只能由大人来注意开车。
<adam8157> roylez: 如果到时候航班合适 就这个了
<roylez> adam8157: 你是说过年吗？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 下周末我去南海敌国
<adam8157> roylez: 是啊
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 去找疼疼，要马来妹？
<roylez> adam8157: 好主意，晚上我也看看
<eexp> 菲佣？
<adam8157> roylez: 你知道什么是飞行券咯?
<roylez> eexp: http://www.smzdm.com/iris-alice-pet-odor-glister-biscuits-500g-2-package-25-yuan.html
<^k^> roylez ⇪ t: 什么值得买 » IRIS 爱丽丝 宠物除臭健齿饼干500g*2包， 25元包邮
<roylez> adam8157: 不知道
<eexp> 网购的宅男
<adam8157> roylez: http://flight.qunar.com/zyf/help/notice
<snugglecat> knownbad, 那是美国
<eexp> adam8157: 挂飞机外面的票？
<roylez> adam8157: 怎么这么多规定....
<eexp> 不是有躲行李箱，免费坐飞机的嘛。  adam8157
<MeaCulpa> eexp: Dole国，芒果国
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 。。这啥。。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 每次和儿子过马路， 都跟儿子说， 过马路要过斑马线，过到一般， 就得跟儿子说， 中国的斑马线是有等于无的
<adam8157> roylez: 换不了会全额退的啊
<snugglecat> 过到一半
<adam8157> roylez: 不是每个航班都有的, 我第一次看见这个东西
<knownbad> 小心就是
<snugglecat> 斑马先就是路上画的， 没任何意义， 你叫我怎么教育孩子啊
<adam8157> eexp: 小e你又不乖
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 世界第三大英语国家
<eexp> 有钱的，还这样精打细算。 adam8157 可耻。
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 袋鼠？
<adam8157> eexp: ... 我穷啊
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 菲律宾
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 还是菲佣嘛。
<eexp> 咋第3大
<eexp> adam8157: 我和你换工作，好不。
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 拜神。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: er...难道是第二？
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: wow
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 天主教国家，不提倡节育
<eexp> 袋鼠国也大啊
<eexp> 说人口？
<adam8157> eexp: 房子也给我 lol
<eexp> 印度人口多，也说英语
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 。。。别换，你和ee换了工作就惨了
<eexp> adam8157: 工作换。
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 为啥
<eexp> 我这多好。闲
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 要是你不懂，立刻被开了怎么办。
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 轻视你不好意思 :D
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 我肯定不懂怪叔叔的工作的
<ofan> Always have your stuff when you need it with @Dropbox. 2GB account is free! http://db.tt/LYkXuMD
<ofan> 哇咔咔 dropbox对学生优惠了
<snugglecat> ofan, 和我有啥关系， 1 我不是学生， 2 我不再国外
<eexp> dungeon_archl: 还回来不。
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 去找你。
<eexp> 额。好吧。
<snugglecat> dungeon_archl, 你也在国外啊。 别回来啦
<adam8157> yoooo
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 不久了
<eexp> snugglecat: 回来前，先帮 snugglecat 把儿子卖过去
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你回大陆吧， 让我冒名顶替你
<snugglecat> 哈哈
 * adam8157 公司又给我乱买保险...我又得交税....
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 印度英语不是官方语言
<missing> MeaCulpa: 是吧?
<snugglecat> 日本有创意的么
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 我可记得有算官方语言的。
<missing> 两种官方语言的好像
<eexp> 有好几种都算
<snugglecat> 我看 超级变变变， 还是很有 创意的嘛
<missing> eexp: 香港也是两种啊
<snugglecat> 中国也 山寨个 超级变变变
<knownbad> 美国不好得重新学习。  老婆快来了就跟我抱怨了。
<snugglecat> 会编程怎么杨
<eexp> missing: 是啊
<missing> eexp: lol
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 用编程当语言。
<snugglecat> 中国也 山寨个 超级变变变， 会变成怎么样。 装扮成 毛主席？
<knownbad> 中国也不是不好，只是得确立法理情而不是情理法。
<eexp> 印度的历史上，多次被分裂。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: missing 算是吧，次于Hindi
<knownbad> 现时只是倒了过来而已。
<missing> 殖民地都这德行
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 人家识字率那么低不要太难为了。
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 不是识字率低，是大部分人压根不说hindi
<snugglecat> knownbad, 没说中国不好， 是那 (++一八)( 尚儿) 不好
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 印度识字率的统计法：太搞笑了，只要会用一种文字写出自己的名字就算识字。
<missing> MeaCulpa: 别这么勉强,哈哈,本来就是,不过印度教育落后,估计英语都是政府部门 白领用的
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 意大利建国的时候只有20%会说意大利语
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 法国是3x%
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 多少年前。
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 比就比现在。
<MeaCulpa> missing: 印度是义务教育
<snugglecat> 中国也四
<snugglecat> 也是
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 哦，现在...印度可能懂英语的比懂Hindi的多
<missing> MeaCulpa: 呵呵,中国也是啊,不过人家文盲多很多吧
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 印度的义务教育没有书本费和学杂费的
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 中国人不懂文字太吃亏了。
<MeaCulpa> missing: 只有象形文字才有半文盲，我国比较吃亏
<knownbad> snugglecat: 嗯，你近来屁眼紧了些，没乱放屁了
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 恩，我国有半文盲
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> 好吧， 气都没了
<MeaCulpa> 菲律宾语是使用西班牙语字母拼写的土话...
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<missing> MeaCulpa: 这个本来就是中国自己定义的,人家老外是一忍多少单词来区别的
<missing> 一刀切是
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 印度的义务教育没有书本费和学杂费的...还管饭
<snugglecat> 好吧， 我送儿子去印度
<snugglecat> 人， 就是择木而栖
<knownbad> 小孩在印度更不值钱。
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 印度移民10w搞定
<eexp> snugglecat: 你儿子，还是拆开，容易出国些。
<knownbad> 很多被卖了。
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 印度移民10w搞定，申请北美工作签证比中国的方便得多
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 印度人耍嘴皮子多
<eexp> knownbad: lol 你也吓唬他。
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 前段时间有印度移民局的来我国做广告的
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 美国人也是。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 能拿$$即可，嘴皮子无所谓
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 他们发现了相似之处
<snugglecat> (++一八)(尚儿)这块木头已经腐朽， 我们还是找另一个木头栖身吧
<knownbad> 不理你，装机去。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 反正印度护照比我国的强
<snugglecat> 好吧
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 斐济的，更好。
<eexp> 你这次干脆避难到斐济吧。
<snugglecat> 我们现在栖身的就是个 吃人草
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 哦。
<snugglecat> 我们都是 这跟草的 肥料
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 可是人可以吃掉吃人草。。。
<snugglecat> dungeon_archl, 你暗喻什么呢
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 我没有暗喻任何事情。
<snugglecat> dungeon_archl, 我是吃不了了
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 你悲
<snugglecat> dungeon_archl, 要不就努力成为这跟草的一根叶子
<snugglecat> 要不就当这根草的肥料
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 。。。
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 我都没考虑中国怎么样。。。
<snugglecat> 你考虑自己不
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 很少。。。
<snugglecat> 好吧，我去偷渡越南去了
<pocoyo> 拜神拜主席拜罗姐
 * dungeon_archl 抱抱pocoyo
<eexp> 蓝色药丸
<eexp> 蓝色药丸
<eexp>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<eexp> 
<eexp>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<ofan> eexp: 小心被ban
<metbsd> 印度阿三
<moriramar> eexp: 我這看你下面的ASCII圖案斷了。
<pocoyo> eexp: 我这看不到。这字符。
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 为什么我的initrd.img 90多MB？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355399 我在ubuntu 10.10的2.6.35.29 内核种编译2.6.39的内核 menuconfig 使用的.config文件就是2.6.35.29的.config 文件 ，但是通过执行mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd-linux2.6.39.4.img 2.6.39.4的 initrd.img却有90多MB而原来系统自带的都是10MB左右 统计信息: 发表于 由 star5689 ...
<eexp>  ⣏⡱ ⡎⢱ ⡎⠑ ⡎⢱ ⢇⢸ ⡎⢱
<eexp>  ⠇  ⠣⠜ ⠣⠔ ⠣⠜  ⠇ ⠣⠜
<adam8157> roylez: 下午又要面试别人
<adam8157> eexp: 方框啊!!!
<pocoyo> 方框 2!!!
<eexp> 破客户端
<eexp> pocoyo: http://imagebin.org/186008
<adam8157> eexp: 不支持你这些超宽的字符
<pocoyo> eexp: 我类个乖乖哎 这什么字体怎么显示。
<eexp> smbraille 字体
<dungeon_archl> 。。。
<dungeon_archl> 还是 chatzilla好。
<dungeon_archl> 哈哈
<GNUdog|work> eexp, 你现在都已经需要用蓝色的小药丸来实现某种功能了啊？
<eexp> 澳洲曾以31:0狂扫萨摩亚。
<eexp> pocoyo: 这狗狗欺负你。
<dungeon_archl> 我什么时候能欺负别人呢。
<eexp> dungeon_archl: 你可以欺负袋鼠嘛
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 人
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: lol
<eexp> 都袋鼠国了。里面的人，其实都是袋鼠嘛。字面意思
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 你难道也需要？
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: - -
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 。。。
<eexp> GNUdog|work: 估计你今天早上比撞了头。到处乱咬。
<GNUdog|work> eexp, 你大爷
<snugglecat> eexp, 错位了
<eexp> 说无逻辑的话
<eexp> 你看你看。
<zhaoyi> 有谁遇到过ssh挂起的问题阿？
<eexp> snugglecat: 你要等宽的终端下，才不错位
<snugglecat> 哦
<zhaoyi> 一直挂在：read(3,
<zhaoyi> 有人遇到过马？
<snugglecat> 我的字体是等宽的也不行么
<eexp> 字体本来就是等宽。显示要强制等宽显示的那种。
<snugglecat> 哦，酱紫
<snugglecat> firefox 最新版本是多少
<palomino|working> 8.0.1?
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 8 啦
<snugglecat> 我去升级一下
<eexp> Opera 11.50 Build 1074 for Linux i386.
<Y1> hi all
<^k^> Y1, 好  ㍣ 
<jyfl987> eexp: 打倒
<Y1> my linux
<Y1> my mint 12 can't input chinese
<snugglecat> arch 的还是 7 啊
<knownbad> Y1: it's you.  mint 12 isn't the problem.
<Y1> but I had install the chinese language package
<knownbad> did you add language pack?
<knownbad> from ibus setup?
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<maivel> snugglecat: extra/firefox 8.0.1-1
<if_else> 各位兄台，逻辑卷中的一块盘坏了，整个逻辑卷就挂了吗？
<knownbad> snugglecat: ff8?  早就出来了。
<knownbad> 逻辑卷是什么？
<snugglecat> maivel, 哦
<snugglecat> 但我的 arch 装不了 8
<maivel> if_else: 貌似是的
<if_else> maivel: 兄，我 google 了一下，如果使用新的磁盘替换损坏的磁盘，可否修复数据的？
<FrankLv> if_else: 我也碰到过，4个老IDE组的LVM，一个磁盘挂了后 逻辑卷机工作不正常了 老是磁盘读写错误
<metbsd> 6g内存真的快好多
<roylez> adam8157: http://cnbeta.com/articles/163617.htm
<^k^> roylez ⇪ ti: 中国顾客称猫通过一键下单购买了电子书_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<roylez> adam8157: 乐死了
<adam8157> roylez: 木有设置one-click的路过
<adam8157> roylez: 啊? 乐乐 你怎么了
<jyfl987> metbsd: 也没快多少
<adam8157> 555 乐死了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 他说的是猫下单
<roylez> adam8157: 死蛋
<metbsd> 不过只有5.8G可用
<adam8157> jyfl987: 呵呵 其实amazon客服多nice的, 根本不用这种理由...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我其实希望z.cn 可以跟amason全球同步 这样可以买坦克了
<jyfl987> 说错 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 貌似书籍可以在z.cn代购
<roylez> jyfl987: ..... 你买坦克打中南海？
<jyfl987> roylez: 坦克动静大 不适合 耗油也多
<jyfl987> adam8157: 买kindle呢 fire什么的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我买了kindle touch 到天津海关了
<roylez> jyfl987: 哦，坦克好，过收费站不用交钱，轧过去就好
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那些, 还是不要想了...
<jyfl987> 我看到有个 1美元月付的 kvm vps 只有ipv6 可以买来做代理 lol
<jyfl987> adam8157: 但是那些很重要
<jyfl987> roylez: 好毛 不如无人机好
<adam8157> huntxu: 房子怎么样了
<roylez> adam8157: 2 2011-11-25 抵达天津已入关
<adam8157> roylez: 还没清关呢啊
<roylez> adam8157: 这个算没清关？
<adam8157> roylez: 哦 这个应该算清关了
<roylez> adam8157: 你的呢？
<adam8157> roylez: 竟然没有被税!
<roylez> adam8157: 废话，20刀，税务的瞧不起呢
<adam8157> roylez: 显示的是飞, 但是是在海关
<roylez> adam8157: 恩
<adam8157> roylez: 我估计要被税了, 还会耽误时间... 不知道去合肥之前能拿到不...
<jyfl987> roylez: 1313113
<roylez> jyfl987: 啥？
<Inode_lf> hello
<Inode_lf> none?
<^k^> Inode_lf, 好  ㍤ 
<Inode_lf> 没有人吗
<Inode_lf> 哈哈，只有小K在
<Inode_lf> @freeflying hello
<Inode_lf> ofan: hello
<Inode_lf> jyfl987: hello
<Inode_lf> ofan: 好啊
<snugglecat> Person15 - 美国
<snugglecat> 今天，我在逛商场的时候，伴着商场的背景音乐开始唱“我想要一头河马作为圣诞礼物”。一个小屁孩瞥了我一眼，然后对他妈妈说：“她自己就是一只河马。”FML
<Inode_LF> windows下怎么设置dns啊，是网吧，操，绕不开那个页面不存在的提示
<Inode_LF> 都无人提示
<moriramar> Inode_LF: Windows都在這問了……
<moriramar> Inode_LF: 你看下網絡屬性中TCP/IP一項吧
<jyfl987> http://science.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/11/28/039212&amp;from=rss  这个有意思
<^k^> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: Solidot | 人人都可负担的微型机器人
<Inode_LF> moriramar: 没有你说的项
<moriramar> Inode_LF: 你不是在網上嗎？這個太好搜了吧？
<Inode_LF> moriramar: 使用了\dNS 8.8.8.8依然绕不开，
<Inode_LF> moriramar: 妈妈的，要重启
<Inode_LF> 重启完了岂不是什么都没有了？
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • webqq下用QQ音乐崩溃，请问怎样解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355408 在webqq下能够正常打那个ＱＱ音乐，但是一播歌曲就立即出现崩溃了,bug信息如下: Package: totem-mozplugin-1:2.32.0-1.fc14 Latest Crash:2011年11月28日 星期一 12时03分40秒 Command: /usr/libexec/totem-plugin-viewer --plugin-type gmp --user-agent Windows-Media-Player/1 ...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • goldendict音标乱码怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355411 传说中的金山音标文件也装过了，没有任何改善，而且总是左边的音标乱码，右边的音标不乱码，不知道为什么 Code: 来自Babylon English-Chinese (S) golden gold積n || 'gəʊldən 金的, 可贵的, 含金的 统计信息: 发表于 由 NewUserFF — 2011-11-28 12:54 
 * CyrusYzGTt 天道無親，常與善人
<sunwilston> ofan: 在吗？
<MeaCulpa> http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2007/09/sexy-ubuntu-wallpapers-um-nsfw.html
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Sexy Ubuntu wallpapers. Um... NSFW | All about Linux
<RavenChan> cfy, vps down了？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sebug.net/vuldb/ssvid-24251
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Loading……
<CyrusYzGTt> Linux Kernel hardlink工具多个远程栈缓冲区溢出漏洞
<mao> 开启compiz-fusion，窗口没有了标题栏，怎么解决啊
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.cnblogs.com/n/123210/
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Google扩大对文件共享网站的过滤_IT新闻_博客园
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 想问下大家是否也存在这个问题？玩webqq 里的欢乐斗地主，画面不能流畅的显示 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355417 机型： eMachines D725 显卡芯片：Intel GMA X4500 【集成显卡】 操作系统：ubuntu 11.10 __________________________________________________________________________________ 使用 webqq ，玩里面的 欢乐斗地主 ，画面不 ...
<ofan> sunwilston: 在
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2009/04/27/090427fa_fact_talbot?currentPage=all
<^k^> roylez ⇪ t: The underground world of neuroenhancing drugs : The New Yorker
<roylez> adam8157: 给我买一斤 Adderall 来
<adam8157> roylez: 这是啥
<roylez> adam8157: 看我那链接
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.amazon.com/Focusyl-Count-Licaps-Supplements-Performance/dp/B004D6T8FK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1322459815&sr=8-2
<^k^> roylez ⇪ t: Amazon.com: Focusyl 20 Count Licaps - Supplements Providing an Immediate Increase in Focus and Mental Performance: Health & Personal Care
<adam8157> roylez: 这玩儿中文叫啥
<roylez> adam8157: 叫啥？
<roylez> adam8157: 我这里乱码了...
<adam8157> roylez: 苯丙胺-
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 有这么夸张？
<MeaCulpa> 美式教育，也还是精英教育
<adam8157> roylez: 我擦 这不就是解放军吃的那个么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 超人药
<MeaCulpa> roylez: en
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 读书，干活，泡妞，的确忙不过来
<roylez> MeaCulpa: adderall已经看不到卖了。 focusyl评价不错
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/苯丙胺
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
 * MeaCulpa 想想我们读书时候，真清闲啊，一天打三次飞机也没啥，反正可以睡觉
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa 这玩儿超级上瘾的
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 请教：mencoder能从rmvb视频中截取一段保存为rmvb格式的视频吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355420 mencoder能从rmvb视频中截取一段保存为rmvb格式的视频吗？我发现好像只能以avi格式输出的？如果想对rmvb视频进行截取，好像必须先转换为avi，才能进行截取，是不是这样的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lemonherb — 2 ...
<MeaCulpa> 军队弄点安非他命无可厚非吧
<MeaCulpa> "嚴重蛀牙，安非他命會破壞唾液的生成，而吸食安非他命者會把刷牙及看牙醫的錢花在購買安非他命。"
<MeaCulpa> Wiki够幽默
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 可作为雾化剂吸入，用于解除鼻炎的阻塞症状
<MeaCulpa> en
<MeaCulpa> Velvet Underground...
<jyfl987> roylez: 还是大脑好 可以自己分泌内肽菲 自己合成毒品 lol
<MeaCulpa> 那主场Nico, 唱歌都跑调了，就是因为这个吧
<MeaCulpa> 话说哈佛生活真丰富
<MeaCulpa> 咱这里埋头读书的还能赢得尊敬，那边估计要给室友搞死... 本科
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你不觉得老米30左右的时候工作成绩出众，是因为中国人到30还在想着他们20岁就干腻了的勾当？
<gfrog> adam8157: 似乎阿蛋去合肥了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 海藻
<gfrog> adam8157: 你不是这周去啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 12.11
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 感觉我定那个touch不太靠谱。。。 至今鸟无音信呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 你那个啥时候到？
<adam8157> gfrog: 到海关了
<gfrog> adam8157: 要被税么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我写了公司名字, 据说写了公司名字就容易被税...
<gfrog> adam8157: 公司名字？ 地址里也不能包含嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 有一栏是写公司名字的
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 编译时候提示webkit-sharp依赖不足 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355427 编译时候提示webkit-sharp依赖不足，不知到怎么处理。高手帮忙下，谢谢了。 提示 Code: configure: error: "webkit-sharp is a required dependency: you need to install the appropriate devel package before you can compile" 统计信息: 发表于 由 tmdab123 — 2011-11-28 14:25 
<adam8157> gfrog: 有房源没? 一个朋友来北京了
<gfrog> adam8157: 木有，同找房中
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦? 你要搬了?
<gfrog> adam8157: 尝试搬家，如果没合适的房只能在原地忍着涨价
<adam8157> gfrog: 这朋友在西格玛大厦附近, 有合适的可以和他一起
<gfrog> adam8157: 估计我还会在上地附近找，城里房子贵啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 上地其实不便宜
<gfrog> adam8157: 但是房子条件相对好些。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 那倒是
<gfrog> adam8157: 有便宜的地儿推荐？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没有 huntxu正找的焦头烂额
<huntxu> gfrog, ...
<huntxu> gfrog, 别理他，我们自己聊
<adam8157> gfrog: 我反正是不会去上地那边了
<huntxu> adam8157, hoho
<gfrog> adam8157: huntxu 唉唉
<adam8157> ...
<huntxu> gfrog, 我也是正在找
 * gfrog 想房子就郁闷。
<huntxu> gfrog, 头晕
<eexp> 支持你们群居。
<gfrog> huntxu: 大运村附近看看吧，接近知春路城铁站
<huntxu> gfrog, 我就在这旁边...
<gfrog> eexp: 还群。。居。。
<huntxu> gfrog, 都不怎么靠谱...
<gfrog> huntxu: 那里房子不少，价格不低，隔断间很多
<adam8157> 都去投奔ee 住他家大房子
<huntxu> gfrog, 坚决不要隔断...
<huntxu> gfrog, 也坚决不要里面带隔断的... >.<
<gfrog> huntxu: 刷58，刷ganji吧，这俩神奇的网站
<huntxu> gfrog, 在刷，没刷到
<huntxu> gfrog, 住远点，直接整租两居吧...
<gfrog> huntxu: 持续刷，写脚本刷，写多线程脚本刷，把多线程脚本用C重写刷
 * adam8157 我还是老老实实住公司附近好了
<gfrog> huntxu: 啧啧，13号线地铁最近很可怕。。
<huntxu> adam8157,  = =
<huntxu> gfrog, 啥意思？
<gfrog> adam8157: 小声说，咱boss其实也在知春路那边租房子的。。。
<snugglecat> 知春路？ 知“春”路？
<snugglecat> 一个知 “春” 的路
<shuaiming> apache 建立多个站点
<adam8157> tenzu: 
<eexp> 最近北京不是扫黄，扫出了很多住房吧。支持你们接替。
<shuaiming> 怎么配置
<snugglecat> eexp, 那 套套 不用愁了
<adam8157> eexp: ...
<snugglecat> 刚走了一道士
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你的同事真多
<snugglecat> 俩道士都走了
<ghosTM55> 你们又在讨论什么东西了。。。
<RavenChan> cfy, cfy
<sunwilston> ofan: 可以了，不错，速度很快
<ofan> sunwilston: :D
<eexp> ofan: 分点好处费，我都帮你推销过的。
<ofan> eexp: ....
<ofan> eexp: 要ssh?
<jyfl987> ofan: 我也给你推销过
<eexp> 推销费，卫生费，场地费，收3块吧。
<ofan> jyfl987: 有吗
<jyfl987> ofan: 怎么没有
<ofan> jyfl987: 想不起来..
<eexp> ofan: 抠鬼。
<ofan> eexp:。。。。
<jyfl987> ofan: 你在这里叫卖的时候 我亲自买了一个 试用了以后 在这里给你证明过 都已经算托了 居然还没好处费
<eexp> lol 居然这也开玩笑。
<eexp> 额，这样 ofan你要出4块了。
<ofan> jyfl987: ...
<ofan> jyfl987: 这也算
<jyfl987> ofan: 这都不算？？ 
<eexp> 还剩下5块
<ofan> jyfl987: 送你个ssh?
<jyfl987> 当托居然没有好处费 额 还要倒贴 真是奇闻阿
<jyfl987> ofan: 我买的就是ssh
<ofan> jyfl987: 啥让你倒贴了
<jyfl987> ofan: 我自己花钱买了 不是倒贴做托么
<eexp> 你有一个新的电子邮件地址，您的电子邮件帐户，或与现有的电子邮件地址验证开始。要检查是否此电子邮件地址的所有者，点击下面的链接。 您的邮件地址，请确保您可以安全地访问您的帐户，如果你的密码丢失或被盗。 您必须验证您的电子邮件地址，然后才可以使用邮件服务163
<eexp>  为了您的安全，请更新的信息。如果此信息的变化，请，请务必更新，登录到您的163邮箱服务帐户更改�#35774;置�#21306;域。
<ofan> jyfl987: ...
<zer4tul> ofan: 你还在做ssh？
<ofan> zer4tul: VPN,SSH都做
<zer4tul> ofan: 是哪个？
<zer4tul> ofan: URL？
<ofan> zer4tul: 没url，私人的
<zer4tul> ofan: 哦哦，等我这个到期了回头找你试试
<zer4tul> ofan: 我还是觉得ssh比vpn方便
<eexp> zer4tul: 你到期的时候，ofan正好消失。
<ofan> zer4tul: 可以先预订的lol
<eexp> jabber - Couldn't log in: Short write() to server 看来数据都被拦截了。
<ofan> 有个vps还有半个月到期
<ofan> 10块出手
<eexp> ofan: 你vps一出手，是不是附带的vpn ssh也消失了哦。
<ofan> eexp: ssh和vpn都不在那上面
<ofan> 上面没东西
<jyfl987> ofan: 我也在你那买了一年了 你可别消失阿
<vzever> 今天google.com怎么也访问不了了，无语了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 服务器监控问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355431 本人有几台linux服务器，但怕它出现异常（不可避免的），所以想安装一些监控软件好第一时间发现时那台服务器出现问题，然后告诉我，请问有什么好的监控软件，最好是一些免费的，呵呵 统计信息: 发表于 由 mswwjick — 2011-11-28 15:13 
<ofan> jyfl987: 不会
<ofan> 最多就是2012提前到来
<vzever> ^k^:公司可以用摩卡，不免费。
<^k^> vzever, ，特别是为什么？  ㍧ 
<eexp> http://club2011.auto.163.com/album/100006877174.html#p=1-35 蛋蛋玉照
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 蛋蛋有在systemd上设置过serial login嘛？
<BluebirdShao> 有没有哪个软件可以查看dwg图形 for free 的
<BluebirdShao> guys?
<vzever> ^k^:http://www.mochasoft.com.cn/ 官网 我们公司几百台服务器，用这个破东西了。特点是经常误报，还延时，日。
<^k^> vzever ⇪ ti: 摩卡软件 Mocha Software - 做得更多 Do More With Less
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<vzever> ^k^：可以先申请试用的
<zoombut> hello everyone
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 刚面试去了
 * MeaCulpa 收到一emc的JD, docx的... 
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 你面？ 你被面？
<zoombut> 请教下。。 
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 面试别人啊
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 最近面试了好多人...
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 说明你们缺人
<eexp> adam8157: 自己心态不稳定的，还面试别人。自己心里有要求没。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 其实我很想不理会非纯文本和pdf的求职邮件, 但是太缺人 没办法
<kingbo> 武汉上网那个便宜？有知道的请告诉一声
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 然后又招不上来，对吧？
<adam8157> eexp: 啥啊? 我哪里不稳定了...
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 我们这工作太特么小众了, 招人太特么难了
<eexp> 遇到一个厉害点的，调戏你，怎么办
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 会比我们更小众嘛？
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 中国搞内核的人还是很多的
<adam8157> eexp: 求调戏
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 正经搞内核的, 看不上俺们
<eexp> adam8157: 下次我来模拟下。
<adam8157> eexp: 带着崽崽来北京吧
<eexp> 额，让崽崽调戏你，也可以
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 一样啊，有哪个正经玩python的会跑这写测试代码。。。
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 唉，特别是我还被某人鄙视了一次，啧啧。 怨念。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: :P 哪天我落难了发你个single page pdf, 外带tex source
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 我们需要linux玩家, 外加C稍微熟悉, 外加kernel稍微熟悉. ca 看起来这几点好容易, 但是太特么难招人了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 感情好
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 难么，Linux玩家很多啊
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 啧啧，这要求。。。 国内公司专门搞内核的都不一定都合适。
<MeaCulpa> 专搞内核的dev很可能只是进Linux跑个make...
<MeaCulpa> 最多gcb
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 反正我们很难招, 倒是招实习生比较容易, 好多孩子玩这个
<MeaCulpa> s/gcb/gdb
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 职业越发展，视野越窄
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯 是啊
 * adam8157 招人太特么难了, 我说我当时来rh那么顺利, 简直就是给我量身打造的职位
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 啧啧
 * adam8157 潜水的注意了, red hat招人啦 http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 给我看看tex source
 * gfrog_coding 我被某组鄙视了一次，十分怨念中
 * adam8157 潜水的注意了, Red Hat招人啦 http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<adam8157> lol
<byzantium> 怎么安装QT4呀  在ubuntu下
 * adam8157 潜水的注意了, Red Hat招人啦 http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<eexp> adam8157: 出几w?
<eexp> byzantium: 没单独安装qt4的说法，你啥软件需要，会自动安装的。
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 其实招不来人跟工资也有关，某司目前的工资太没竞争力了
<byzantium> Command: /usr/share/qt4/qt/bin/qmake -unix -o Makefile linux1g1g.pro
<byzantium> eexp, Command: /usr/share/qt4/qt/bin/qmake -unix -o Makefile linux1g1g.pro
<eexp> gfrog_coding: 你这某司，就是指他那？
<byzantium> 是一个音乐播放器
<gfrog_coding> eexp: 差不多
<eexp> byzantium: qmake你执行嘛。会提示要你安装啥的。
<eexp> 别带路径执行
<byzantium> eexp, 好的  谢谢
<eexp> adam8157: 出来说说工资。
<Inode_LF> 什么呀
<Inode_LF> 庄召丽
<snugglecat> http://imgb.dapenti2.com/dapenti/ByfCnFHi/IDZuE.jpg 真的么， 还是恶搞啊
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 给你转播下
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 不过肯过来做QE的真不多见，国内人对QE有强烈的偏见。
<snugglecat> 看看 那个 马其顿 总统伊万诺夫 中国网友 回信 ， 是不是真的， 那校车真的 退回来了么， 还是 恶搞的。  google 一查这个 就重置， bing 查不到
<Kandu> byzantium: 可參考下這個 https://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=37903
<byzantium> Kandu, thanks 已经解决了  
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<MeaCulpa> eexp: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~infernoxu/measnippets/trunk/view/head:/tex/resume/fonttest.tex
<metbsd> 还是qq输入法好用呀
<byzantium> 问一下怎么把一个需要在终端中运行启动的程序 定义一个快捷方式呀  直接点击就可以的
<vzever> byzantium:做个启动器吧
<byzantium> 感觉启动器看起来很是难看 可以定义启动图标吧
<vzever> byzantium:当然
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 啥哦。骗子，改别人的吧。还没res。
<xw_y_am> metbsd: 额。。。可惜linux下没有啊
<snugglecat> 弱弱地问一句， 一个程序的数据文件是否与配置文件 放在一起啊， 我现在的分在俩地方了
<metbsd> 没关系，有双拼就行
<xw_y_am> metbsd: 额。。。双拼一直没学会。。。。
<xw_y_am> metbsd: 虚拟机里用QQ纯净版
<xw_y_am> metbsd: linux
<xw_y_am> metbsd: linux下用ibus了只能。。。。不过gnome-shell的话，那个gnome3的ibus皮肤还是很不错的
<byzantium> 呵呵  从什么地方下载小图标呐？
<byzantium> 或者说ubuntu的小图标都存储在那个地方呀？
<xw_y_am> byzantium: /usr/share/icon
<snugglecat> /usr/share/icons
<snugglecat> 弱弱地问一句， 一个程序的数据文件是否与配置文件 放在一起啊， 我现在的分在俩地方了
<byzantium> xw_y_am, snugglecat :thanks
<xw_y_am> byzantium: 客气。。。
<snugglecat> ：）
<byzantium> 我怎么都看不到呐 
<xw_y_am> byzantium: 啊？？
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 废话，何必从头写啊，有库
<eexp> MeaCulpa: nnnd 改几个地方，改出来。反正是假的。
<eexp> 太简陋
<byzantium> xw_y_am, 一个一个的看太麻烦乐 
<MeaCulpa> :P 何必从头造轮子
<xw_y_am> byzantium: 没办法哈。。。。
<Kandu> byzantium: 參考剛剛發的連結，裡面有加系統菜單的(自然有 icon)
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 多年前一下午的产物...
<byzantium> 好的
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 是找了一下午的模板吧。 lol
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你们一般处理什么量级的数据？
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 找15min模板，学1h tex, 写2h
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我们？我们不处理数据...
<eexp> 捉虫呢，这点点写2h。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 这只是一个字体测试... 正本还是挺花时间的
<snugglecat> byzantium, 用 图片浏览器看啊， 再者 linux 的 icons theme 有个 freedesktop 标准可循的
<eexp> 还是学会好。随意写，飞快
<snugglecat> byzantium, 还有另一个目录 /usr/share/pixmaps
<MeaCulpa> eexp: tex这个东西，深究没意思
<snugglecat> byzantium, 你要干什么
<eexp> 其实不深
<byzantium> 我做个启动器  链接一个程序 
<byzantium> snugglecat, 我做一个启动器链接一个程序 
<byzantium> snugglecat,  想找个好看些的图标
<acergelff> byzantium: gnome-look欢迎您
<snugglecat> byzantium, 在 /usr/icons/.../apps
<snugglecat> byzantium, 再者， 你本地目录还有呢
<snugglecat> byzantium, ~/.icons
<snugglecat> byzantium, 看你的 icons 安装在哪
<snugglecat> byzantium, 你不想你的 图标跟随 themes 么
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 恩，是烦，如果漫无目的的学，没意思...还是有现实需求驱动的时候再看
<byzantium> snugglecat, 这个我找到乐
<byzantium> acergelff, gnome-look 是频道吗？
<snugglecat> byzantium, 你就慢慢折腾哦
<snugglecat> 不打搅你了
<acergelff> byzantium: 你想找图标的话，这是个网站
<byzantium> snugglecat, ?
<snugglecat> 弱弱地问一句， 一个程序的数据文件是否与配置文件 放在一起啊， 我现在的分在俩地方了
<snugglecat> 没人回答我么
<mooooo> Ò»°ãÊÇÂҷŵÄ
<^k^> mooooo:say 一般是乱放的 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<snugglecat> acergelff, 他问是 图表在哪吧
<byzantium> snugglecat, 怎么慢慢折腾呐 呵呵
<snugglecat> /usr/share/icons /usr/share/pixmap ~/.icons
<snugglecat> 在这三个目录里
<mooooo> 下午好
<snugglecat> byzantium, 不告诉你了么， 在这三个目录里。
<snugglecat> mooooo, 不好
<eexp> snugglecat: 你骗人都不会，应该说 locate *png
<acergelff> mooooo: 乱码君，你调皮了
<snugglecat> .......
<byzantium> snugglecat, 我找到图标了
<snugglecat> eexp, 我没用过 locate 这个， 我也没这个命令
<snugglecat> byzantium, 你就搞啊， 还想咋样
<byzantium> snugglecat, 没想扎样  
<mooooo> 我现在不乱码了吧
<byzantium> snugglecat, 刚刚不是有人告诉我乐吗
<snugglecat> 告诉你就好啦， 你还想知道怎么设置？ 不知道， 我只回答我所知道的 icons 在哪这个问题
 * acergelff 求教如何取消axel的详细显示，就是下载文件的时候，不在终端显示那么多东西？
<snugglecat> acergelff, 闭上眼睛就好了么
<mooooo> whois snugglecat
<snugglecat> i am snugglecat
<acergelff> snugglecat: 莫要开玩喜
<snugglecat> acergelff, :)
<mooooo> 忘记打"/"符号了，呵呵。
<snugglecat> man axel
<snugglecat> axel --help
<snugglecat> axel > /dev/null
<eexp> alternate_output = 1
<eexp> 写到.axelrc
<acergelff> --quiet?
<snugglecat> 德国松鼠， 这里有人不看 man
<snugglecat> acergelff, 德国松鼠在， 你会被骂的
<acergelff> eexp: 写了，还是觉得多
<eexp> acergelff: nohup axle xxxx  &
 * snugglecat 被德国松鼠骂了几次了
<acergelff> snugglecat: 伦家看过man 的，改了/etc/axelrc文件了，只是还觉得多而已
<snugglecat> 跟 开发者说， 骂他， 干嘛 给那么多显示。 或者自己找 源码改
<snugglecat> 男人就是被设计成不能生孩子， 你还有啥办法
<acergelff> snugglecat: 改源码是个体力活
<snugglecat> axel 就是设计成显示那么多， 你有啥办法。 要不你没看仔细，还有得设置
<acergelff> snugglecat: 算了，不管他了，到时候闭上眼得了
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 直接骂不给力 最好是提交patch 在 patch说明里狂骂
<byzantium> 有方法把一个启动器设置属性为后台运行吗
<byzantium> ?
<mooooo> 提问！我想在命令行下看土豆网上的视频，有什么好办法没？
<mooooo> 当然不限于土豆，任何类似的网站的哦可以
<xiaomo> - - ...
<acergelff> mooooo: 这是何等的蛋疼
<snugglecat> 如果帮助没有说怎么设置显示更少，就是没办法。 猪 就是被上帝 设计成 一胎十二个， 你如何让他一胎生俩
<xiaomo> 命令行下有视频播放的方法. 但是总感觉很蛋疼.
<jyfl987> adam8157:  roylez  你们觉得GAE会不会长久运行？
<freeflying> ee在不在
<snugglecat> 除非你去改 DNA， 这不就是相当于改 代码了么。 
<MeaCulpa> xiaomo: 你没X?
<xiaomo> MeaCulpa: 我没那么蛋疼..
<acergelff> freeflying: * eexp has quit (Quit: eexp)
<roylez> jyfl987: 不会
<jyfl987> roylez: 额 为何
<MeaCulpa> xiaomo: 那你只要拿到土豆上的流url, 直接交给mplayer
<mooooo> mplayer播放本地视频没问提，我是希望能看网页上的
<snugglecat> xiaomo,  你不 X 的？？
<roylez> jyfl987: heroku比它酷多了
<snugglecat> mooooo, 自己想。 
<jyfl987> roylez: 擦 我是问你他会不会长期跑
<xiaomo> 亲们.. 先看清楚谁问的问题...
<xiaomo> 暴汗...
<MeaCulpa> youtube被这么干翻了...土豆自然也可以...
<MeaCulpa> xiaomo: :)
<snugglecat> mooooo, 参考 ff 的 flash download 应该可以
<jyfl987> roylez: 我考虑把todo 同步到网络上去 这样工作个几年以后知道自己做了什么 这样找工作的时候也有点公信力
<roylez> jyfl987: 操心这个干啥
<mooooo> 关键是怎么获得url
<snugglecat> 要去接儿子了
<acergelff> roylez: heroku是free的么
<jyfl987> roylez: 混过 总要做点什么嘛
<MeaCulpa> mooooo: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/matching/youtube/eW91dHViZQ==/sort-by-votes
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Commands matching youtube sorted by votes | commandlinefu.com
 * jyfl987 我来 我见 我coding
<MeaCulpa> mooooo: 你自己去研究土豆的网页即可
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: roylez jyfl987 刚又在面试
<roylez> adam8157: 滚蛋去面试的？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你面试啥？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们买卖正好，羡慕
<adam8157> jyfl987: 面试别人啊
<roylez> jyfl987: 先码了字再说，到时候总有搬迁的方案的
 * CyrusYzGTt 圍觀 圍堵 圍看
<jyfl987> roylez: 主要是 todo 也不难 我想了下 可以考虑 用 scm repo 或者用 xmpp都可以
<jyfl987> roylez: 甚至放到twitter上
<jyfl987> roylez: 搞定一个发个推
<roylez> jyfl987: 那就写呗...
 * acergelff 大家，你们用的都是哪个email客户端？
<larry___> acergelff: mutt
<CyrusYzGTt> TB
<acergelff> larry___: 木有X下的么
<larry___> acergelff: evolution,thunderbird 
<acergelff> larry___: 哪个好用些呢？
<larry___> acergelff: X的就用过这两个啦
<MeaCulpa> mutt
<larry___> acergelff: thunderbird 轻量一点, evolution 复杂一点
<jyfl987> roylez: 这个irc会挂么 不会的话 发到这里 反正有机器人记录log
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu 11.10 下摄像头驱动的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355441 之前一直好用，升级内核后摄像头用不起来：（ 相关信息如下： LSUSB: Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 002 Device 0 ...
<roylez> jyfl987: 弄到它挂再说
<acergelff> 开tor然后写个脚本7X24小时在这个irc里面发送随机垃圾文字么？
<palomino|working> ...........
<byzantium> 还想问一下阿  就是 我在C++中使用   #include <pthread.h>
<byzantium> 为啥 我find / -name 'pthread'
<byzantium> 没有呐？
<jyfl987> acergelff: 不需要 挂个马到流量大的站 让那些访客帮你发垃圾文字到这里更好
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 啧啧
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 你还能不能找到小弟啊
<acergelff> jyfl987: 我今年已经到网警那里喝了两次茶了，你不要这样
<mooooo> 茶怎么喝法？好其中……
<snugglecat> byzantium, 啥意思
<jyfl987> acergelff: 现在不都咖啡么 
<byzantium> snugglecat, 就是我找不到这个头文件 
<jyfl987> acergelff: 者有什么好怕的 喝茶而已 抓去挖沙才头疼
<byzantium> 怎么能够调用呐？
<acergelff> jyfl987: 人家是好人
<jyfl987> acergelff: 好人歹人 都是演员而已
<xiaomo> byzantium: 你是问怎么找呢还是怎么调用?
<snugglecat> 哦
 * acergelff 谁在heroku上有项目的，给个链接，瞻仰一下好么
<byzantium> xiaomo, 就是 我这样:find / -name  'pthread'不能找到 pthread.h这个头文件吗？
<snugglecat> 我要重建 服务端  git , rebase， 知道怎么做么
<xiaomo> byzantium: find / -name "pthread.h"
<xiaomo> byzantium: 直接whereis pthread就成了.
<byzantium> xiaomo, 呵呵对啊 
<byzantium> xiaomo, find是不是需要参数进行匹配呀
<mq> Hi all ,我在win7下使用virtualbox  装了个debian  为什么没办法共享剪贴板 ？
<supercatexpert> mq: 乃需要安装增强组件才有效
<acergelff> mq: 安装additions
<mooooo> mq: 同ls
<mq> 安装了
<mooooo> mq:重启？
<mq> 重启很多次了。。。
<supercatexpert> 确认安装成功了?
<mq> 是不是win7下 virtualbox需要用管理员权限启用？
<mq> 怎么确认？
<mq> 安装的时候没有报错倒是
<mooooo> mq: 好像是需要管理员权限吧，记不得
<byzantium> void* （*）（void*）是什么意思阿？
<byzantium> 一个参数 这样子
<mooooo> byzantium: 贴前后文？
<acergelff> 不用win7好多年
<supercatexpert> mq: 和那个没关系
<supercatexpert> Debian里面安装增强组件正确才可以
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 明天还有俩面试...
<mofaph> byzantium: void * (*)(void *)： 说明是一个函数指针，这个函数返回一个通用指针类型，它的参数是一个通用指针类型
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • nvidia驱动版本 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355445 查找additional drivers之后，发现有好几个显卡驱动可以选择 有些版本后面写着(post-release updates)还有(version-current updates)，[Recommend]这都是什么意思？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 corbin — 2011-11-28 17:25 
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 啧啧 你给我扩散了啊 多谢多谢
<byzantium> mofaph, pthread_create(pthread_t*, const pthread_attr_t*, void* (*)(void*), void*)’
<mofaph> byzantium: int (*pfunc)(); pfunc 是一个函数指针。
<byzantium> mofaph, 就是返回值为 int，参数为void 的函数指针把 
<mofaph> byzantium: 对
<byzantium> mofaph, 谢谢 我了解了……
<mofaph> byzantium: :-)
<larry___> ?
<larry___> 谁和我随便说个话,让我测试一下notify.pl
<acergelff> larry___: ggggggggggg
<byzantium> larry___, heheh 
<larry___> 谢谢啦~~可是没有看到哦
<acergelff> 那个ex开头的音乐播放器叫什么来着？？？ex???
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 啧啧，请客吃饭
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 提問:如何不離開Ubuntu,調整/分區和home分區的大小? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355446 ...第一次裝ubuntu分了三個區, /,home,swap 然後心想軟件都放在/分區,然後有些操作貌似需要比較大的tmp可用空間,所以給大一點 然後現在連同給root的和預占的5%只用10G多一點... 但是貌似不能把/分區和home分區卸載掉,不卸載 ...
<ceetozz> ls
<larry> fvwm 可以用libnotify么?
<snugglecat> 怎么关掉 屏幕休眠啊 在 openbox
<flh> snugglecat: vbetool dpms off  
<snugglecat> knownbad, 要和儿子看视频， 总是黑屏， 有啥办法解决的
<snugglecat> flh, 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ AV??
<flh> snugglecat: env DISPLAY=":0.0" xset dpms force off
<snugglecat> 我没 vbetool
<snugglecat> o
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 超级变变变
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 切～～
<flh> snugglecat: apt-get  
<snugglecat> 我是 arch
<snugglecat> 还有没有更 底层的
<snugglecat> 那只是个工具而已啊
<flh> snugglecat: vbetool  
<snugglecat> 好像kill 一个进程就可以了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • Win7硬盘安装Mint12图解教程（burg4dos） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355455 最近有报道说mint的关注度已经高过ubuntu，有许多ubuntu粉丝不服。Mint是基于ubuntu，可以说是ubuntu改良后的系统，得到更多人的喜爱也不足为怪。而两者源自同一统，何必再争高低呢？ 借着Mint12的发布，这篇文章来讲解如何在Windo ...
<mao> fluxbox能不能用compiz
<snugglecat> mao, 有一个替代的
<snugglecat> mao, xcomp.... 的
<mao> snugglecat: xcomp是？
<richard_ma> 问一下：debian的testing和sid有什么区别？
<snugglecat> mao, xcompmgr 没 compiz 效果的， 就只是混合
<mao> sunwilston: google到了
<mao> snugglecat: google到了
<snugglecat> mao, :)
<snugglecat> flhSer_, xset s noblank 这个可以的么
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 一起看 变变变
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不看，， 本尊在看 垃圾小說
<larry> 在fvwm下怎么用 notification-daemon
<larry> 我使用notify-send "hello" 没有任何效果啊?
<Inode_LF> well
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 這麼快就改口叫本尊了，果然是大師呢，骨子裹都是。
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lubuntu安装unity后怎样设置unity为默认登录桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355456 昨天安装了unity感觉很好，比lxde要漂亮一点，也轻快，喜欢上了它。问题是每次开机默认就是登录到lxde桌面环境，想设置unity为默认的，google了下，前面几位前辈问题都没解决，不知道这问题现在能解决吗？多谢。 统 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ .. ，，這是肯定強調語氣，帶着不可改變動搖的本質
<flh> 如何去掉重复命令bash-histroy?
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  ㍫ 
<loiac> 1110关机慢怎么办啊？
<loiac> 11.10关机慢怎么办啊？
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx在libreoffice下串行 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355464 fcitx在libreoffice下运行不正常，输入拼音时自动转行，比如输入“你好，我在是输入中文。”（语句不通啊）就变成2011-11-28-194702_340x144_scrot.png，这个是libreoffice设置问题还是什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ctrl-fairy — 2011-11-28 19:50 
<loiac> 11,10关机慢有什么好的解决办法么？
<alvin_rxg> loiac: 直接拔电源
<CyrusYzGTt> loiac§ 聽 alvin_rxg 鬼佬的
<loiac> 笔记本……还要扣电池呢……
<loiac> 11.10比11.04慢n倍……
<yujinnboy> 硬盘何时降价
<CyrusYzGTt> loiac§ 按電源鍵 長按 ，，
<loiac> 哦……  这也能叫方法么……
<CyrusYzGTt> loiac§ 最短 9~ 5秒
<CyrusYzGTt> loiac§ 就會自動關機
<loiac> 太野蛮了……
<CyrusYzGTt> 這是 最簡單的方法
<loiac> 不带这样的……
<CyrusYzGTt> 好吧，， ubuntu的不要問我
<loiac> 你用什么啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora
<Arthrun> iGoogle: 小依
<loiac> 哦  试了试还是觉得ubuntu顺手  主要是源速度比较快  另外习惯apt了
<Arthrun> iGoogle: 小依
<CyrusYzGTt> 雕叔來了，， 快跑。。 
<Arthrun> .....
<CyrusYzGTt> 大小眼 託夢 給我說 她的一部分代碼在你那，， 想讓你將 她的遺體給我，
<Arthrun> 依依上哪里去了，居然不吭声
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 阿姨～～  Arthrun 雕叔 找你去。。 那個
 * CyrusYzGTt 對了，，我想起來了，， 有個生化博士的。。
<snugglecat> 超级变变变 放了几年啦
<snugglecat> 至少 28年了
<CyrusYzGTt> 額，，
<snugglecat> 发觉日文的 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 和中文的一样
<CyrusYzGTt> 跟 唐語 一樣。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 貌似日本的神话， 日本人就是近亲交配的产物
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 啥意思
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 我只知道 西方是 亂倫的，， 東方也有，， ，， 看來，， 全世界基本在亂倫
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 啥 遗体啊
<snugglecat> 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> 我想問問怎麼將當前的 分區澀會之成主分區
<tenzu> adam8157_gone: yo
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§  我想問問怎麼將當前的 分區澀會之成主分區
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157_gone§   我想問問怎麼將當前的 分區澀會之成主分區
<tenzu> adam8157_gone: 阿当君
<CyrusYzGTt> > "yooooooo" * 8
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, yoooooooyoooooooyoooooooyoooooooyoooooooyoooooooyoooooooyooooooo
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 國富論
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: so?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§  我想問問怎麼將當前的 分區變會之成主分區
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§  我想問問怎麼將當前的 分區變成主分區
<tenzu> adam8157: gone是挂了的意思, 换away或者afk吧
<adam8157> tenzu: - -! 俺们都那么写...
<adam8157> tenzu: :)
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 这个操作好危险
<tenzu> adam8157: 你们是一群有着生命奇迹的人儿, 要死要活的
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 爲麼？？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 基本上 得手动改...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 額。。 好吧，，我將過去刪除，， 重新 分過區，， 將 linux的地盤變大
<adam8157> tenzu: 我先前掉线了...
<adam8157> adam8157_away: Hi
<adam8157_away> adam8157: Hi
<tenzu> adam8157: 请谈谈复活感想
<adam8157> tenzu: 还是VPN好啊
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新立得软件包管理器闪一下就消失，求救 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355469 打开新立得，输入密码后，管理器界面只闪一下，就消失了，不知道怎么回事， 请各位大侠帮忙。 统计信息: 发表于 由 heibara — 2011-11-28 20:57 
<tenzu> adam8157: 我听主席的, ssh是王道
<adam8157_away> tenzu: 也是
<adam8157_away> tenzu: ssh方便autoproxy
<adam8157> tenzu: 但是好多软件用proxy麻烦
<CyrusYzGTt> vpn是 霸道
<tenzu> adam8157: proxychains
<vzever> 移民是正道，各位
<caleb-> 翻墙是正道，各位
<Kandu> adam8157: 你面試進幾個人啦?
<adam8157> tenzu: 我以前用tsocks 感觉不咋样
<tenzu> adam8157: 我只留了个vpn, 以后给手机上用
<adam8157> Kandu: 今天俩 明天还有俩
<adam8157> Kandu: 总数的话, 没数过 好多了
<Kandu> adam8157: 唔，我是說，通過你面試加入的
<tenzu> 撸撸是正道, 各位
<microcai> adam8157 自从去了 RH　神气了很多啊
<adam8157_away> Kandu: 目前没有啊
<adam8157> microcai: - -
<Kandu> lol
<adam8157_away> microcai: - -
 * tenzu 凝视着面试官阿当君
<adam8157> Kandu: 招人好难啊
<microcai> adam8157 有人你不着 
<microcai> adam8157 有人你不招 
<microcai> adam8157 当然，便宜又好的人好难招啊
<adam8157> microcai: - -!
<adam8157_away> microcai: - -!
<roylez_> adam8157_away: 潇洒哥要求好严格呢
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac128764/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: 【中文配音】搞笑漫画日和之《剑圣大和》 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez_: 我们太小众了
 * tenzu 高呼: 主席万岁~~!
<vzever> 什么主席。。。
<tenzu> 不认识主席的请自觉加入ABB联盟
<iGoogle> vzever: 你新人啊。日成主席。 -> roylez
 * tenzu 拜神
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<iGoogle> 现在是正日了。
<tenzu> roylez_: 无意中又看了一遍ABB联盟, 真带感
<iGoogle> 有啥好玩的
<stock-cn> iGoogle: 现在是正淫！
<iGoogle> 这家伙
<vzever> iGoogle：。。。还是不明白
<stock-cn> 周末卖ssh帐号的呢
<iGoogle> ofan: 
<vzever> iGoogle：为啥叫主席啊，有啥典故
<iGoogle> 我又推荐了。继续收场地费
<iGoogle> vzever: 。。在论坛，头像就是主席嘛。。。
<vzever> iGoogle：搜大斯内。。。
<iGoogle> 。日本鬼子。。
<iGoogle> 日朝，不两立的。
<kamea> 我用andosbox在android上模擬dos爲什麽用tc編譯提示不能打開stdio.h
<adam8157> iGoogle: 可爱的ee
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋，又没礼貌了
<iGoogle> 你个嫩娃娃，崽崽都没。 adam8157
<iGoogle> 赶紧去作一个崽崽出来
<tenzu> 阿当君还嫩着呢
<kamea> ?
<CyrusYzGTt> 不如 囡囡 吧，， 女兒 有回扣
<adam8157> iGoogle: 可爱的ee
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 招商银行那一说？
<kamea> 誰能回答俺下
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ... 
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 你不知道？那别说了
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,, 謹遵 神諭。。 阿門 ，， 無豆腐吃
<stock-cn> 到底生女儿好还是生儿子好阿？
<ceetozz> 只要富二代，都好
<CyrusYzGTt> 只要 權二代 富二代 高二代，， 都好
<tenzu> 生个女儿省心, 嫁给仇家
<kamea> tenzu: unabel to open file include `stdio.h`
<kamea> tenzu: 為什麽
<tenzu> kamea: 码盲表示不懂
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀
<kamea> iGoogle: 神
<iGoogle> kamea: 库都没有。说啥。
<iGoogle> 蛋疼的，才在安猪跑dos
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你的心态不对哦。
<kamea> iGoogle: 裏面有tc 2.0
<tenzu> iGoogle: 咋不对了?
<iGoogle> kamea: 自己看软件说明吧。路径的环境变量。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 鸡婆是啥?
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你还在母系氏族嘛。
<byzantium> Unable to build kernel module.
<byzantium> what is wrong?
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我是跟着你走的
<byzantium> 谁装过vmware？
<byzantium> 在ubuntu下
<tenzu> byzantium: kernal-header没装吧?
<iGoogle> byzantium: 很少人
<iGoogle> tenzu: 和我说的没关
<byzantium> tenzu, kernel-header这个是什么意思啊  怎么还需要安装》
<byzantium> ？
<byzantium> 你们ubuntu下都用什么虚拟机呀？
<CyrusYzGTt> 你们记住，我们的先人祖祖辈辈的在比目前更困苦的环境里创造出的灿烂文明和辉煌传统就是因为他们对生活，对这个世界有不屈不挠不舍不弃的热爱和坚持，不管世道如何艰难，不管人性如何的脆弱，但只要有这份热爱，天地就会为我们而改变，尽管个人的力量很渺小，但只要你秉承你心目中那点对信念的坚持和努力，你就会发现这个
<CyrusYzGTt> 世界除了悲惨，阴暗的一面外，这世界也还有光明，温暖的一面，特别是人性的光辉，会在各个角落，每个人身上闪现出它应有的光芒，但前提就是，你一定要秉承并且坚持住你内心所要珍守的那一份天地。你们记住，我们的先人祖祖辈辈的在比目前更困苦的环境里创造出的灿烂文明和辉煌传统就是因为他们对生活，对这个世界有不屈不
<CyrusYzGTt> 挠不舍不弃的热爱和坚持，不管世道如何艰难，不管人性如何的脆弱，但只要有这份热爱，天地就会为我们而改变，尽管个人的力量很渺小，但只要你秉承你心目中那点对信念的坚持和努力，你就会发现这个世界除了悲惨，阴暗的一面外，这世界也还有光明，温暖的一面，特别是人性的光辉，会在各个角落，每个人身上闪现出它应有的光
<CyrusYzGTt> 芒，但前提就是，你一定要秉承并且坚持住你内心所要珍守的那一份天地。
<supercatexpert> 用KVM+VMware Player的路过……
<byzantium> supercatexpert, 你用过vmware吧
<yi> 各位大哥大姐好
<supercatexpert> 我用的是VMware Player哦
<byzantium> supercatexpert, 给指点以下吧
<supercatexpert> 不是Workstation
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ 依依？？
<byzantium> supercatexpert, 呃……
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 咋了？
<supercatexpert> kernel-header/linux-image-header 是内核头文件,是要自己装的
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 喝多了？
<supercatexpert> 错了，是linux-header
 * iGoogle 支持 yi 掐 CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ yi= 依？？
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 不是
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ 那是什麼？？ 一？ 壹？ 異？
<yi> 懿
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 懿，美好之意
<iGoogle> 一次心。啥美好了
<iGoogle> 一根筋
<yi> iGoogle: 是啊，一根筋
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ 不好，， 現在社會不可能這樣。， 要學學 西方的
<yi> 那取个啥名
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ 賄賂 腐敗 貪污 這些是 褒義的詞語
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 那取个bluelight
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么样 ，好吧
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ 不好，， 起碼 改成 deadnight
<iGoogle> ꙮ
<KameaA> iGoogle: 俺打开了Turbo pascal 1.0在Android上,可是俺不会用
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 你又用 菊花體了？？ 
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 额，我这么不招人待见啊
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ 不是，， 鄙人在 借題發揮
<KameaA> iGoogle: Tc2.0说不能打开头文件
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 噢，借我吗 ？
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 借人发挥
<iGoogle> KameaA: 难道你准备在tc上，编译出android应用程序？
<alpha080> http://www.viki.com
<alpha080> kk?
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ 嗯，， 今天又去 賄賂了，， 不然 不給 學開車
<KameaA> iGoogle: 帮忙解决下呗
<kk> alpha080 ⇪ t: Best of world TV, movies, dramas, music videos and news, with subtitles. - ViKi 
<iGoogle> 没劲。自己解决。
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 学个开车还得贿赂啊，谁家的车
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: å­¦A1?
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ .. 額不說，， 不然交出的錢 ，，白交了
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ .,, 什麼是 A1??
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 你。。。你去学坦克吧。这都不懂
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 那算了，学车，我觉得我稍带都学了
<byzantium> 问大家 一下阿：  就是find ……的返回值是一个文件吧
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ... 我對 軍事 不感興趣
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 虽然我现在不会
<iGoogle> byzantium: 不可能。
<yi> iG
<KameaA> iGoogle: 嗯,俺编译了个文件放Andosbox里说不能运行,是不是因为Bit
<byzantium> iGoogle, ?
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ ... 。。額好吧。。 發泄完了，， 明天要繼續 裝 孫子了，，  
<iGoogle> KameaA: 谁告诉你这样用的，问谁去。
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 不是吧，为啥要装孙子
<KameaA> iGoogle: 自己想出来的
<iGoogle> byzantium: shell里面都是返回一个数字。可以用echo $?看结果
<iGoogle> KameaA: 那问自己，为什么要这样作
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 我刚看了死亡诗社
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ 。。 要 賄賂，+ 獻媚的表情，， 不然，， 連車 都不給你碰
<KameaA> iGoogle: 想在Android上跑C
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 啥破地方，这样搞
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ 感覺 生活 ，， 越來越悲劇了，，  
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 额，觉得人就应该尽力找自己的梦想
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 廣府，， 
<KameaA> iGoogle: And编译C
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 生活还是有光的
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ 算了，， 社會就這樣，， 忍吧
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 这不要我们一代一代的慢慢的改进完善吗
<iGoogle> 不强硬。你可以投诉，或者直接打架。学车的那些地方，最怕这个了。
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 没有一步登天的途径
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ 好吧，， 
<byzantium> iGoogle,  呵呵 举个例子呗
<CyrusYzGTt> 不能投訴，， 不然，， 其他地方也不給你學的，，
<iGoogle> byzantium: find . -iname *.pdf; echo $?
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 那打架。先开骂。反正都别学。
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 老师让做作业，我就不想做，但又不行，那就玩些花样做呗
<iGoogle> 可以急死他们的
<KameaA> iGoogle: Android上有个shell再加个Dos多爽,两个终端
<roylez_> adam8157: 在公司，联通的线路，看百通，显示是“未备案”
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,, 不好，， 個人的力量是微小的，， 而且，， 環境就這樣
<iGoogle> KameaA: 你有时间，多去看下wiki吧。跑一个busybox试试。
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 你妹子？
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ 額，， 你閉嘴吧，， 不能在說下去了，， 不然被踢的
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 比如能省的地方省，觉得有意思的地方按自己的想法做
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,, 。。不是
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥
<iGoogle> 这么弱
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 我又没干坏事
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ... 沒辦法，，木有鍛鍊過
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ ,, 額，， 總之不能說了。。 freeflying 會踢人的
<iGoogle> 交了培训费用，你就是大爷。必须要按照条款，培训所有课时。否则投诉。
<KameaA> iGoogle: Unable to open include file stdio.h能帮解决下吗,
<iGoogle> 厉害的，直接开骂
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 踢就踢呗，反正这是大家的地盘，也不是谁能为所欲为的，不然就没人在这了
<snugglecat> cjb 也上不去了
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ..可是。。 木有人理你，，那又怎麼辦
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ 你還說對了，， 平時就沒多少人的
<iGoogle> 怎么可能。
<adam8157> roylez_: 你没加www
<iGoogle> 驾校最怕闹事的
<snugglecat> yi 起个 er
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 名气是大家捧的，
<CyrusYzGTt> 有可能的，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ 額，， 
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.letsebuy.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=79818&extra=page%3D1%26filter%3Dtypeid%26typeid%3D61%26typeid%3D61
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 刚在苹果官网订了台白色iphone4s 立贴为证 - 转运｜华人快递新人发帖区 - 海外E购 - Powered by Discuz!
<snugglecat> yi, 怎么了
<yi> 我是说这个频道
<yi> 不是我
<adam8157> roylez_: 开会了哈
<snugglecat> 这个频道怎么了
 * KameaA 怎么突然感觉ee和CyrusYzGTt的语气对掉了,好奇怪
<roylez_> adam8157: 鄙视
<iGoogle> 日照的
 * kk 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<snugglecat> KameaA, 有啥奇怪的
<yi> 这个频道名气还算有些
<snugglecat> yi, 如何呢
<CyrusYzGTt> KameaA§ .. 不可能，，
<yi> 不过这都是大家给力
<byzantium> 谁能给我讲一下关于管道的概念……
<phoenixlzx> 有在用IPv6的没？
<snugglecat> 你给的大些
<yi> iGoogle: 你是日照的？
<snugglecat> byzantium, 管道就是一边进水一边出水
<KameaA> snugglecat: ee感觉有点想青年了,而CyrusYzGTt感觉像老年
<snugglecat> KameaA, CyrusYzGTt 本来就一老年
<phoenixlzx> billlee mao: 在吗
<iGoogle> 我们这里，有一个电视台，被一个小三霸占了。当时她取名小一。 yi
<yi> snugglecat:？？？
<billlee> phoenixlzx, 在
<snugglecat> byzantium, 管道就像一条管子连俩个水池
<CyrusYzGTt> KameaA§ snugglecat 說對了，， 寡人 加冠 已有 五載了，， 
<byzantium> find / -name '*.c' | vim
<phoenixlzx> billlee: 帮个忙，你是IPv6的吧
<yi> iGoogle: 额，我错了
<byzantium> snugglecat, 这样为啥 不能把这个找到的文件打开呐？
<billlee> phoenixlzx, 恩，怎么了？
<snugglecat> byzantium, 一个水池出水 一个水池进水 
<snugglecat> byzantium, 是输出和输入的概念
<snugglecat> byzantium, 不是参数
<phoenixlzx> billlee: 直接访问下 http://www.archlinuxcn.org/ 我想看一下IPv6工作是否正常
<snugglecat> byzantium, 不过貌似有命令 将输入 变成参数， 哪个命令忘了
<snugglecat> byzantium, 就像我和你之间 有个管道
<KameaA> 把前一个的输出作为后一个的输入,好像是这么回事
<yi> byzantium: 把一个输出直接当输入输入到另一命令
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 你又搞基。
<byzantium> snugglecat, 那find / -name '*.c'是有个输出吧
<snugglecat> snugglecat | byzantium , 我向管道输出某些东西， 你通过管道输入一些东西
<snugglecat> byzantium, 那你的 vim 端输入什么呢
<CyrusYzGTt>  ||| <== 這個符號 ，，貌似也有管道的意思
<snugglecat> byzantium, 那你的 vim 端 如何输入呢
<billlee> phoenixlzx, 一切正常
<KameaA> snugglecat: Unable to open include file stdio.h为什么
<phoenixlzx> billlee: OK,thanks
<supercatexpert> KameaA: 没装标准库的头文件?
<stock-cn> 我一直用emacs，vim最终还是没emacs好玩
<byzantium> snugglecat，那怎么看一个命令是否有输入呐？？
 * billlee 刚 offline 装上 archlinux, 发现网络支持全部没有装上
<snugglecat> byzantium,  find / -name '*.c' 的输出， 并不是通过管道输入作为 vim 的参数
<KameaA> snugglecat: Tc2.0需要安装吗
<stock-cn> 我热爱汉字
<snugglecat> byzantium, 不过貌似有个 命令 将输入 作为参数使用的， 不知道， 好像有
<byzantium> snugglecat, 我感觉每一个命令都是像一个exe文件，后边跟着的就是输入的参数的……
<snugglecat> byzantium, 不是酱紫的
<KameaA> snugglecat: Android上用Andosbox玩Tc2.0
<KameaA> snugglecat: 编译时就出现了上面那句话
<supercatexpert> 直接在手机上用gcc的路过……
<alpha080> http://babelcollege.com/
<adam8157> roylez_: 我的口语又被鄙视了
<byzantium> snugglecat, vim [file ..],这个file是什么呀？
<supercatexpert> 当然是文件!
<alpha080> kk?
<byzantium> snugglecat, 指的是什么概念？
<snugglecat> byzantium, 不是酱紫的
<KameaA> supercatexpert: 怎么实现的?
<roylez_> adam8157: 你自找的
<adam8157> roylez_: =,=
<roylez_> adam8157: 大半夜开神马鸟会
<alpha080> http://z.cn/
<adam8157> roylez_: 9 AM EST
<supercatexpert> KamaeA: int main(int argc, char *argv[])
<byzantium> snugglecat, 我可以怎么理解这样的一个概念呐？
<alpha080> kk?你死了？
<roylez_> adam8157: 应该是开鸟人大会
<supercatexpert> 然后用getopt处理
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我也 ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！一下
<adam8157> - -
<testtest> 哥哥最近忙死了。。。
<snugglecat> byzantium, 再举个例子， 就像 一男和一女， 两者 以 男的 jj 作为管道， 男的精子射到女的体内。 man | women， 精子是数据， jj 是管道， 男人是输出， 女的是输入
<testtest> 。。
<KameaA> snugglecat: ?
<snugglecat> byzantium, 形象了么
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<testtest> 我的名字怎么变了。。。
<byzantium> snugglecat, 怎么判断那个命令像女生……
 * MeaCulpa_ 话说还有默认管道，stdout是地板，stderr纸巾
<byzantium> snugglecat, 那个命令像男生……
<snugglecat> 好吧
<byzantium> 呵呵 
<MeaCulpa_> 2>&1 就是不用纸巾，直接地板
<snugglecat> byzantium, 你先弄明白 输入输出是什么
<snugglecat> vim file  , file 不是输入数据
<snugglecat> 明白么
<snugglecat> 那只是个参数
<byzantium> snugglecat, 输入就是一个命令后跟着的 内容
<snugglecat> 不是啊
<snugglecat> 不是啊
<byzantium> snugglecat, 输出就是运行完命令显示出来的东西 
<byzantium> snugglecat, 怎么不是乐 ？
<snugglecat> 输入是键盘输入
<yi> byzantium: http://linuxcommand.org/
<snugglecat> vim file， 这个 file 只是参数， int main (int argc, char argv [][])
<yi> byzantium: 去这儿下那本书吧
<snugglecat> byzantium, 是 argv [1]
<snugglecat> byzantium,  read (0, buf, 255) 这个是输入
<yi> byzantium: 里面啥都有，够你用了
<byzantium> snugglecat, 难道vim没有输入？
<snugglecat> byzantium, 明白了么
<testtest> //
<yi> http://linuxcommand.org/
<snugglecat> byzantium, vim 的输入是你进去后编辑打的字是输入， 不是 vim file, 这个 file
<snugglecat> find ... | vim 啥意思
<byzantium> snugglecat, 好像有点明白了呐
<CyrusYzGTt> netstat -an | grep SYN | awk '{print $5}' | awk -F: '{print $1}' | sort | uniq -c | sort -nr | more  
<snugglecat> find ... | vim 你想 把 找到的内容用 vim 打开， 还是 find 输出的内容 输入到 vim 程序的一个 buf
<byzantium> 是的 find ... | vim 你想 把 找到的内容用 vim 打开
<snugglecat> byzantium, 貌似有将 一个程序 的输出 作为 另一个程序 的参数 的手段
<snugglecat> byzantium, 那你的意思就不对啊
<MeaCulpa_> snugglecat: byzantium xargs
<byzantium> snugglecat, 我该怎么改一下这个语句呐？
<snugglecat> byzantium, vim file, file 只是个参数， 不是 vim 的输入好么
<snugglecat> byzantium, 那你要问别人
<yi> the  linux command  line  到这儿下吧
<byzantium> 才能实现我想要的东西
<yi> http://sourceforge.net/projects/linuxcommand/files/TLCL/09.12/TLCL-09.12.pdf/download
<snugglecat> byzantium, 有啥东西 可以将一个程序的输出作为另一个程序的 参数
<yi> 很好的一本书
<snugglecat> byzantium, 这个我就不懂了
<MeaCulpa_> byzantium: xargs 接受准输入，作为某程序的参数
<byzantium> snugglecat, 呵呵 非常感谢 讲解乐这么多 fun:(
<snugglecat> byzantium, see MeaCulpa 
<KameaA> snugglecat: 没装标准库的头文件是什么意思
<snugglecat> KameaA, 忘了 dos 怎么着 头文件了， 问问别人， 貌似设 环境变量 INCLUDEPATH
<supercatexpert> snugglecat: 为啥玩DOS呢……
<snugglecat> CJB 上不去了
<snugglecat> supercatexpert, 不是我， 是 KameaA 
<supercatexpert> KameaA: 为啥玩DOS呢?
<clean> 有人在linux上用无线网卡建立过wifi热点吗？
<KameaA> snugglecat: Android上玩Dos
<CyrusYzGTt> NM 0.9 貌似可以直接建立
<stock-cn> clean: 这些都不是问题了
<KameaA> snugglecat: Android上用vi
<clean> stock-cn: 莫非是因为我在用LXDE，没NM ?
<adam8157> roylez_: 咩的, 我得去练口语
<stock-cn> clean: 我都是用NM,LXDE没用过
 * kk 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<clean> stock-cn: 有个wifi-radar工具 好像跟NM差不多 不过不知道该设置哪些东西 该如何设置
<stock-cn> clean: wifi-radar是用来发现别人的wifi信号的
<stock-cn> clean: 像雷达一样扫描区内wifi信号的
<clean>  stock-cn，它也有新建网络的功能啊
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<clean> stock-cn: New Wifi Profile
 * adam8157 点点最近怎么不来了
<stock-cn> clean: 没用过
<clean> stock-cn: 有这个功能：new wifi profile
<stock-cn> clean: 只用来扫描区内信号
<tenzu> adam8157: 点点是谁?
<adam8157> tenzu: tusooa, 他总是点点
<tenzu> adam8157: 这不是兔嫂么
<adam8157> - -
<snugglecat> KameaA, 哦
<snugglecat> 我去看电视
<snugglecat> 刚才屁股好疼
<clean> stock-cn: 好像不止
<clean> 用LXDE的人很少吗
<KameaA> snugglecat: 痔?
<byzantium> 呵呵 ubuntu 下有什么好玩的游戏没？
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • zim wiki 格式 变化无常 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355481 最近一直在使用zim，功能很强大。但是还是有很多用不惯的地方。不知道是不是因为自己没有调教好的原因，这不又遇到一个问题: 当我把我的内容设置成某种格式时，比如对一段字进行 《Ctrl + 3》或《Ctrl +u》操作，把这些字 ...
 * adam8157 特么的 被电话会议打击惨了, 我这烂口语啊!!!!
<H3ruS> sorry for this question here .. but ... someone can to help me with " an ang en ang " sounds 
<H3ruS> nihao \o
<tenzu> adam8157: 好好学学阿三口音, 这样能搬回一成
<yi> 求救，宿舍有SB唱忐忑
<yi> SOS
<yi> 谁给支个招，实在让人难受啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 你唱 雙截棍
<roylez_> adam8157: 口语让你蛋疼了？
<snugglecat> byzantium, openttd
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ 你唱 雙截棍
<adam8157> roylez_: 哎...
 * ravenchan 谁看到tenzu上线帮我对他说对不起= =
<roylez_> lainme: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac265768/
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 【喵片】折耳短足幼猫 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> ravenchan: ???为啥？
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 我是个白痴，在音乐方面
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 那该怎么办
 * Kamea 俺终于成功了,在Android上用Tc2.0编译并运行了Hello,world
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ 放音樂阿，， 笨 ，， 睡讓你唱，， 
<ravenchan> roylez_, 总之，帮个忙= =
<roylez_> ravenchan: 你自己跟他说
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 噢，不过我们宿舍达成约定，不准开外放，看电影，听音乐都不准，但言论自由
<roylez_> ravenchan: 欠钱有让人代还的么
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ .. ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<ravenchan> roylez_, 唔= =
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 先鄙视吧
<snugglecat> ravenchan, 怎么了， 暗恋谁了， 不敢跟他说啊
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ 不用管的，，直接放 ，， 
<byzantium> snugglecat, 我的怎么不能看到字体呐 openttd
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 我现在在一个被人遗忘的角落在和你聊呢
<byzantium> snugglecat, 都是一些框框
<snugglecat> byzantium, 有个配置的
<byzantium> 呵呵 说说呗
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ 額，， 滾吧，， 跟我一樣連反擊都不能呢給的 
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 这个不行的，我放，他们以后就放的更多了，我喜欢清静的，我唱潇洒走一会吧，我学得不好，唱的可难听了
<snugglecat> byzantium, 等等， 我找着
<centerpoint>  pygtk写的GUI在windows下运行,怎么直接显示GUI窗口,而不显示命令提示符呢?
<byzantium> snugglecat, 好的  你慢慢找
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ ,,, 那就唱 貴妃醉酒，。  唱的難聽 反而好聽了
<yi> cy
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 我试试 
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/6c9cd36ftw1djzexgrcghj.jpg%20%E5%AF%B9%E8%BF%99%E7%A7%8D%E5%9E%AB%E5%BA%95%E7%AC%AC%E4%BA%8C%E5%B1%82%E7%9A%84%E5%AE%B6%E4%BC%99%EF%BC%8C%E6%88%98%E4%B8%8D%E8%B5%B7%E6%9D%A5%E3%80%82
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ 去吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 这么长 我斗选不了
<adam8157> roylez_: 于是 只选到了jpg
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac265677/
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 教你辨别基佬！！ - AcFun.tv
<snugglecat> byzantium, 你去 google ， 有的， 就该一个配置的字体
<Kandu> adam8157: rxvt 倒是可用鼠標點 xterm 則沒找到辦法
<byzantium> snugglecat, 好的  我先找找吧 fun:)
<adam8157> Kandu: 我可以的 看我的配置 但是这个太长了...
<Kandu> adam8157: 哦 (我在用 gnome-terminal XD
<byzantium> http://www.mikespook.com/2010/04/ubuntu-9-10-%E4%B8%8B%E5%AE%89%E8%A3%85-openttd-1-0-0-%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87%E7%89%88/
<kk> byzantium ⇪ t: Ubuntu 9.10 下安装 OpenTTD 1.0.0 中文版 » Some reminiscences, some memories
<Kandu> adam8157: 沒找到，剛說的意思是點下連結直接打開瀏覽器
<adam8157> Kandu: 哦 那没有
<byzantium> kk, what is the mean?
<Kandu> adam8157: xterm 缺點也明顯，不能自動找字體
<kk> byzantium, 在境界的可能性。  ㍯ 
<byzantium> kk, ?
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 我唱潇洒走一会，他们就都安稳的多了
<roylez_> adam8157: ╱人◕‿‿◕人╲
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ 。。 真唱  貴妃醉酒 了？？
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 没呢，准备唱
<adam8157> - -
<Kandu> 估計蛋蛋那邊顯示不出來
<adam8157> Kandu: 最中间两个方框 别的还好
<kk> byzantium, 休息一下...  ㍯ 
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ .. 唉～～失望，，你竟然木有唱。。 
<byzantium> kk,  have a rest……
<CyrusYzGTt> kk 離開了，， 找人 刷屏
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,, 一說就回來，，
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 我唱潇洒走一会，他们就够受了，现在考虑贵妃醉酒还唱吗
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: o(∩∩)o...
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 我刚才唱贵妃醉酒了，还蛮好听
<snugglecat> byzantium, .openttd/openttd.cfg
<byzantium> snugglecat, ok
<byzantium> snugglecat, I have resolved it 
<alvin_rxg> 玩游戏，英文的多好啊
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 欺负我么
<snugglecat> cjb 又上不去了
<byzantium> alvin_rxg, 什么游戏阿 英文的 
<snugglecat> openttd 啊
<byzantium> alvin_rxg, 只要有娱乐性 中文都无所谓了  英文慢慢掌握呗 呵呵
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 貌似还有另一个火车的， 还是香港的呢
<alvin_rxg> 别 艹𣬠𣬶 了…
<byzantium> snugglecat, 我已经装上了
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 貌似太复杂了
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 乱码
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: simtrans?
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 你丫把 simsunb 装了
<snugglecat> 好像是， 搞半天都不知道怎么玩
<snugglecat> 好吧
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: fc-list  | grep -i simsun  <== 有啥呢？我怀疑你没有 extb
<alvin_rxg> SimSun\-ExtB:style=Regular,Normal,obyčejné,Standard,Κανονικά,Normaali,Normál,Normale,Standaard,Normalny,Обычный,Normálne,Navadno,Arrunta
<snugglecat> NSimSun,新宋体:style=Regular
<snugglecat> SimSun,宋体:style=Regular
<snugglecat> 这个
<alvin_rxg> 还真没有。  xD
<snugglecat> :)
<alvin_rxg> 我跟你说了几次了，是 simsunB 不是 simsun
<snugglecat> 好吧。
<snugglecat> 我去装装
<snugglecat> 去买烟
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 有windows么？
<byzantium> goodnight, everyone,I have to go to sleep ,  :)
<snugglecat> 没 windows
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: http://www.microsoft.com/typography/fonts/font.aspx?FMID=1648
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: SimSun-ExtB - Version 5.00
<snugglecat> 谢谢， 我去买包烟
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 我打包个给你吧
<snugglecat> 好的
 * kk 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<Kamea> snugglecat: 俺在Android上用Tc2.0编译运行了Hello world :p
<Kamea> snugglecat: 在Android上跑exe :p
<snugglecat> Kamea, 恭喜
<alvin_rxg> 都块12点了，还有店开着？
<alvin_rxg> 15MB 传起来够慢的
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> knownbad, 在么
<alvin_rxg> 希望警察不会来逮我
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:35:53)
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<snugglecat> 怎么了
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:00:01)
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 为什么呢
<alvin_rxg> 这东西有版权。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 现在是屁股痒的时候了
<Kamea> 什么东东
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 那算了吧， 我自己去 google 搜搜
<snugglecat> 中国这地方应该有盗版的
<alvin_rxg> 都传了 52%了
<snugglecat> 那好吧
<snugglecat> 好快啊
<snugglecat> knownbad, 现在是屁股痒的时候了
<snugglecat> 他又去找二奶了
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 上传速度多大啊
<alvin_rxg> 20, 50, 100
<alvin_rxg> 平均 50
<Kamea> alvin_rxg: 什么
<snugglecat> 哦， 上传挺快的。 我没试过上传， 下载也就这速度
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.microsoft.com/typography/fonts/font.aspx?FMID=1770
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: PMingLiU - Version 7.00
<snugglecat> knownbad, 在么
<snugglecat> knownbad, 屁眼痒了
<snugglecat> 好吧。 不打扰他了， 在和二奶卿卿我我
<Kamea> alvin_rxg: 在传什么
<alvin_rxg> lastlog
<snugglecat> 我去和猫猫卿卿我我
<snugglecat> 我家小猫是个乡下妹
<Kamea> snugglecat: 你要看Lastlog?
<snugglecat> Kamea, 别打扰我， 在和猫猫调情
<Kamea> ...
<alvin_rxg> http://www.mediafire.com/file/tkmiazfie89b2dd/simsun.tar
<CyrusYzGTt> 奸貓犯 露出 原型了
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: simsun.tar
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 还不睡?
<alvin_rxg> http://www.mediafire.com/file/tkmiazfie89b2dd/simsun.tar
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 寡人 在看垃圾小說
<alvin_rxg> 417a85ff314928adc67e51bb1b458f04  simsunb.ttf
<snugglecat> 很痛苦的告诉你， 我上不去
<alvin_rxg> ........
<CyrusYzGTt> sunsimb.ttf我的正版win7有，， 不過現在變盜版了，，
<snugglecat> cjb.net 我又上不去了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 找 alvin_rxg 
<snugglecat> 我用在线代理上
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 用 ofan 介紹的那個
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 用 ofan 介紹的那個 網盤
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 那你有哪个能上的？
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ minus.us 
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ minus.us  ofan 介紹的
<alvin_rxg> 图片？
<snugglecat> 不知道，我一直都用 cjb 的
<snugglecat> 我记下那地址了， 等 cjb 能上就可以了
<snugglecat> 谢谢了
 * Kamea The king is gone
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 翻譯 是不是 ： 王者 已經 滾蛋
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: The king is gone是说John的,就那个Dior的设计师
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 不懂，， 什麼是 Dior??
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: Lvmh下的一个品牌
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 什麼是 Lvmh??
 * CyrusYzGTt 算了，， 不懂，，老土人士  去看會小說
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: John Galliano好像是这个名字
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 還是不知道，， 你說個 ，我會的 關鍵字
<snugglecat> 好了，记下了
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 等,我给你链接
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 還是不知道，， 你說個 ，我會的 關鍵字/詞
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 记下那地址了， 我去睡了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 睡了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 滾蛋吧，， 
<alvin_rxg> ..
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 吓死我了
<alvin_rxg> 6k..
<alvin_rxg> 2k...
<snugglecat> 貌似要一小时啊
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: <la_fen> "John Charles Galliano[1]| CBE, RDI (born 28 November 1960) is a Gibraltan-born British fashion designer who was best known as head designer of French haute couture houses Givenchy (July 1995 to October 1996) and Christian Dior (October 1996 to March 2011), and his own [...]" -  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Galliano
<kk> Kamea ⇪ t: John Galliano - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<snugglecat> 我 记下那链接了， 明天 cjb 该可以了
<snugglecat> 没时间限制的吧
<alvin_rxg> ok
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 我看到 募捐，， for wiki
<snugglecat> 谢了， 明天看看。 谢了 alvin_rxg 
<alvin_rxg> o
<snugglecat> knownbad, 回来说说二奶的事
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 去睡了
<snugglecat> 886 alvin_rxg ， 886 CyrusYzGTt 
<snugglecat> 886 Kamea 
<snugglecat> 886 knownbad 
<CyrusYzGTt> 去睡吧，， 希望你 做個 A夢， 跟 張伯芝 ，XXOO
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 你若看不了英文,那就百度 王者已逝 dior
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 不看了，， 木有 藝術細胞
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 长腿妹妹
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 額，， 你又說 莫名其妙 的話了，， 
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 国际超模,时尚设计师
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: Anja Rubik 
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: Olga Sherer
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: Karlie Kloss
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: Freja Beha
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ ... 算了，， 我很 OUT 的，， 不要跟我說這些，， 反正在我看來，， 時尚只不過在 每個時代不停的循環
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: Ruby Aldriage
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 都說了，， 不懂這些
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 关键是看漂亮的长腿妹妹和靓丽的衣服
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 額 ，，好吧，， 原來是 製造 現代 长腿妹妹和靓丽的衣服 的 時尚設計師 歸西了，， 。。
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 时尚是什么不重要,重要的是美女和好看的衣服,看他们就是一种享受
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 額。。 不太 出街，， 木有 感受到
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 不是挂了,是被辞退了
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ ... gone 不是 歸西的意思麼？？
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: <la_fen> "This page has been deleted." -  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olga_Sherer
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 被老板炒了
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 木有中文選項，，第一時間關了
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ ,, 好吧，， 肯定是 假公濟私
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: ¤<la_fen> Kamea:  http://www.anjarubik.com/
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: ¤<la_fen> Kamea:  http://nymag.com/fashion/models/osherer/olgasherer/
<kk> Kamea ⇪ t: Olga Sherer - Fashion Model - Profile on New York Magazine 
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ reset.. 不看了，， 又是敏感的東西，
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧,那我睡了
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 嗯，， 去睡吧，， 希望你 多啦A夢。。 夢見 酒井法子
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 酒井?就是那个喜欢多P的酒井?
<alvin_rxg> 酒泉才强呢
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 嗯嗯，， 剛剛看到這個人的新聞，， 就決定在夢裏讓給你 幾分鐘
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 俺喜欢米仓凉子.深田恭子.香锥由宇
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 好吧，， 就換成  吉澤瑪麗亞
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 不,俺要松岛枫
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: Bye
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 好吧，， 就換成  吉澤瑪麗亞
 * Kamea is gone
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<mayli> skype 上面有什么可供消遣的么？
<knownbad> 裸聊
<alvin_rxg> 妈了个逼的，不知道谁的机器问题，我这 ping 8.8.8.8 都能丢包
<mayli> alvin_rxg: normal
<alvin_rxg> mayli: 我这正常情况是 100% 不丢
<mayli> alvin_rxg: 8.8 is sensitive ip addr
<alvin_rxg> 在德国哦 sensi 个屁
<mayli> --- 8.8.8.8 ping statistics ---
<mayli> 10 packets transmitted, 10 received, 0% packet loss,
<mayli> time 9005ms
<mayli> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 20.362/20.665/21.306/0.276 ms
<mayli> alvin_rxg: try mtr tu
<xututu> test
<mayli> alvin_rxg: try mtr to find out which node sucks
<^k^> xututu, ....  ㍙ 
<mayli> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 29 日 星期二 01:34:43
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<mayli> oink: help
<mayli> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 29 日 星期二 01:38:36
<mayli> !tim
<mayli> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mayli> !ttt
<mayli> !acc MeaCulpa 
<mayli> !ddt
<mayli> !ddw
<oink> DDW: mayli 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  403312046
<mayli> !ddw
<oink> DDW: mayli 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  403421078  403421078
<oink> DDW: mayli 退出游戏  403429921
<jjjjjj> !ddw
<oink> DDW: jjjjjj 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  403432375
<jjjjjj> !ddw
<oink> DDW: jjjjjj 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  403442468  403442468
<oink> DDW: jjjjjj 退出游戏  403447359
<jjjjjjjj> !ddw
<oink> DDW: jjjjjjjj 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  403449687
<oink> DDW: jjjjjjjj 退出游戏  403456734
<^k^> jjjjjj: .. ..
 * mayli go to sleep
<larry___> 我的系统是arch wm用的fvwm, 为什么我的notification-daemon没有效果呢?
<larry___> 简单的就是用 notify-send "Hello", 什么也没有看到
<alvin_rxg1> larry___: yo. 还不知道呢？ notify-send 不认识新的 notification-daemon 大妈
<alvin_rxg1> !ddw
<oink> DDW: alvin_rxg1 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  405801406
<alvin_rxg1> !ddw
<oink> DDW: alvin_rxg1 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  405827500  405827500
<alvin_rxg1> !ddw
<oink> DDW: alvin_rxg1 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  405833390  405833390
<alvin_rxg1> !ddw
<oink> DDW: alvin_rxg1 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  405836703  405836703
<alvin_rxg1> !ddw
<oink> DDW: alvin_rxg1 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  405839484  405839484
<alvin_rxg1> !ddw
<oink> DDW: alvin_rxg1 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  405842421  405842421
<alvin_rxg1> !ddw
<oink> DDW: alvin_rxg1 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  405844750  405844750
<alvin_rxg1> !ddw
<oink> DDW: alvin_rxg1 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  405847671  405847671
<alvin_rxg1> !ddw
<oink> DDW: alvin_rxg1 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  405850140  405850140
<^k^> alvin_rxg1: .. ..
<alvin_rxg1> 一首从头到尾一直唱 “啊～啊～啊～啊～啊～啊～” 的歌有啥好听的？…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 蛋疼
<alvin_rxg1> 那家伙就听呢。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 他蛋疼
<alvin_rxg1> stuttgart 还没吵完啊……
<gebjgd> 快熟悉gnome3了
<gebjgd> 已经适应了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: systemd btrfs超赞啊
<alvin_rxg1> 哦
<alvin_rxg1> 艹，局域网里那么多小流量，原来是 renren.com 的
<alvin_rxg1> xiaonei.com 有啥好访问的啊？…… 怎么每几秒就它的流量啊……
<RavenChan> gebjgd, systemd和btrfs什么关系？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 蛋疼。寂寞。装逼的人都这样
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
 * sevk 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
 * sevk 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<alvin_rxg1> 机器人坏了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: supernatural 太恐怖了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 早都看完了
<alvin_rxg> 刚就看了 pro7 的一个镜头，赶紧换台
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 太次了
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<alvin_rxg> 我不看 horror 的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我到处找恐怖片
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.druckerzubehoer.de/index.php
<sevk> gebjgd ⇪ t: Druckerpatronen, Tintenpatronen und Toner mit TIEFPREISGARANTIE bei druckerzubehoer.de!!!Druckerpatronen, Tintenpatronen und Toner mit TIEFPREISGARANTIE bei druckerzubehoer.de!!!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 又白送东西呢
<alvin_rxg> 老关注这个呢？
<alvin_rxg> 没需要的东西
<Cherrot> 请问用什么命令可以得到网卡的索引号？ 比如我想知道 eth0的index 是多少
<alvin_rxg> 索引号？
<knownbad> 奶奶的，gdm2 不在 debian-testing?
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 麻烦你查下？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: http://code.bulix.org/4mipi7-80822?raw
<knownbad> 咦我再看看，谢了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 干嘛要用GDM2?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 蛋疼？
<knownbad> lxde 用 gdm2 就行了。  gdm3 太多的 dependency 了。
<knownbad> 还在考虑是否上 gnome3。
<gebjgd> Kandu: 我的上网本都跑gnome3
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我的上网本都跑gnome3
<CyrusYzGTt> knownbad§ 舉棋不定？？ 勇敢的用上 gnome3吧
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你的机器比我的还次？
<gebjgd> knownbad: Btrfs + systemd 才是正道
<knownbad> 公司的机子跑 arch+gnome3。  现在是笔记本。
<knownbad> 正换 debian 中。
<gebjgd> debian testing 不行
<knownbad> 正个屁， 搞得越来越复杂。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 反正我这里很快
<knownbad> 以前的 arch 很简单， 现在差了些。
<gebjgd> 刚刚的
<knownbad> 没说不快，公司的机子还是 arch.
<knownbad> 其实跑 debian-testing 不如装 lmde.
<^k^>  06:20
<gebjgd> lxde
<gebjgd> 公司的笔记本跑的是opensuse 12.1 + btrfs + gnome3 + systemd
<gebjgd> 嗖嗖的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 真羡慕你啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 当学生真好。没压力
<knownbad> 难得 mint 做了 debian-testing。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 真羡慕你啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 有老婆陪着。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你也找啊
<alvin_rxg> 没有魅力，没办法
<knownbad> 屁话
<knownbad> 我看是手淫上瘾了
<knownbad> 就算你真丑，臭女也蛮多的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 把你的二奶给他
<knownbad> 没好的。
<gebjgd> 没关系。他要求不高的
<gebjgd> 有的用就行了
<gebjgd> larry 做俯卧撑呢
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 只要你敢就有女的愿意。
<alvin_rxg> 我的 JJ 怕疼
<knownbad> jj?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你天天都撸。还怕疼？
<alvin_rxg>  :P
<knownbad> 反正在你试用前没人知道。
<knownbad> 你只要把她先弄是了她就愿意了。
<alvin_rxg> 好友经验
<alvin_rxg> larry___1: 早
<larry___1> alvin_rxg: 早啊，你好早啊
<alvin_rxg> 表 1, 2, 3 的刷屏
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老色鬼果然有经验
<knownbad> 我什么也没说
 * [ub] 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<metbsd> linux支持双显卡切换吗
<larry___1> 大家都在？
<larry___1> larry___: hello
<larry___1> 谁和我随便说个什么吧？
<alvin_rxg> 再一会儿人就多了
<larry___1> 你和我说个话，我试一下notify.pl
<larry___1> alvin_rxg: 和偶随便说个什么吧？
<alvin_rxg> larry___1: 
<alvin_rxg> larry___1: 
<alvin_rxg> larry___1: 发 test, bot 会回应你的
<larry___1> test
<[ub]> larry___1, ....  ㍟ 
<larry___1> alvin_rxg: 能不能让notify.pl只有在窗口不焦点的时候才提醒呢？
<alvin_rxg> larry___1: 看你代码怎么写了
<alvin_rxg> 我个人倾向于发送 \a
<larry___1> alvin_rxg: 不明白\a是什么意思，能不能详细点？或者有什么帖子，可以学习一下滴？谢谢
<alvin_rxg> larry___1: bash -> echo -e "\a"
<alvin_rxg> larry___1: sleep 3; echo -e "\a"   输入命令后，立即取消对该 term 的焦点，看看会有啥效果
<alvin_rxg> 或者换到别的 virtual desktop
<larry___1> alvin_rxg: 哦，试试
<alvin_rxg> test
<[ub]> alvin_rxg, ....  ㍟ 
<alvin_rxg> test
<larry___1> alvin_rxg: 还是不太明白，要出去寄个包裹，一会儿回来再请教你啊
<alvin_rxg> 我最多还有1个小时睡觉了
<knownbad> gnome 的 dependency 真恐怖。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 试试 slim 或者 lightdm 还是啥的
<knownbad> 不行，得支持 policykit.
<knownbad> 已装了 gdm3, 看了下装 gnome3 的包却吓坏了。
<alvin_rxg>  :P 这就是 DM 的 德性
<knownbad> debian-testing 好似升到 gdm3 了。  我只好上了。
<alvin_rxg> 为啥一定要 *dm 呢？
<knownbad> 原本还考虑要不上 gnome3, 但现在不干了。
<knownbad> gdm?  不是 dm.
<alvin_rxg> 所以是 *dm 嘛。。 * 万能符号
<metbsd> 为啥一定要GUI呢
<knownbad> gui 只是个选择。
<knownbad> 继续用 lxde.
<metbsd> 你们为啥一定要GUI呢
<alvin_rxg> 为了玩游戏
<knownbad> 妈的，gdm3 连 nautilus 也装了。
<alvin_rxg> xD
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: aptitude purge gdm3; 重新安装 gdm3， 慎重看 Recommends 和 Suggests
<knownbad> nautilus 跟着 gnome-power 一起的。
<knownbad> 正一个个拆着。
<metbsd> 真会折腾
<alvin_rxg>  xD
<CyrusYzGTt> 差點 入道而去
#ubuntu-cn 2011-11-29
<larry___1> test
<^k^> larry___1, ....  ㍠ 
<larry___1> 回来鸟~~ 那个notify.pl 要怎么修改，在irssi focus的时候就不提醒了呢？
<Kamea> 隔壁老外竟然在讨论汉字
<Cherrot> 紧急求救！ 64位机封装数据帧时系统会多出空白的字节，我记得给结构体一个参数就可以解决这个问题了，谁能告诉我怎么弄？
<Cherrot> 就是关闭变量对齐
<Cherrot> 解决了~
<hamo_school> >Time.now
<hamo_school>  >Time.now
<hamo_school> > Time.now
<^k^> hamo_school, 2011-11-29 08:55:31 +0800
<Kamea>  > Time.strtime
<^k^> Kamea, undefined method `strtime' for Time:Class
<Kamea>  > Time.str("%m")
<^k^> Kamea, undefined method `str' for Time:Class
<hamo_school> hi
<Kamea> 怎么把那个时间参数整出来
<Kamea> 我忘了那个参数
<Kamea>  > Time.string
<Kamea>  > Time.string("%m")
<Kamea>  > Time.string("%m")
<Kamea>  > Time.strf
 * [ub] 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<Kamea>  > Time.strf(a)
<metbsd> 4999,十年黄钻
<roylez> hamo_school: 蛤蟆君
<roylez> hamo_school: 学校里面有ppmm吗？
<Kamea> 长腿MM
<Kamea>  > Time.strf ("%H"j)
<hamo_school> roylez  当然有MM啦...
<roylez> hamo_school: 给我献几张照片来..
<metbsd> 有MM也不是你的
<roylez> hamo_school: 不然 /kickban
<hamo_school> roylez  照片...没意思〉。
<roylez> hamo_school: nnnnd
<roylez> hamo_school: æ­» toad
<mooooo> 大家早上好
<Kamea> roylez: 隔壁那个帽子把自己给Ban了,会怎么样?
<roylez> Kamea: 没玩过这么花哨的
<Kamea> roylez: 您试下呗
<ofan> yooooooo
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<Kamea>  > Time.strf ("%H ja")
<^k^> Kamea, undefined method `strf' for Time:Class
<hamo_school> adam8157 蛋蛋君...
<mooooo> 有人了解NFC不？
<metbsd> 极品飞车？
<mooooo> 不是NFS……NFC，近场通讯
<mooooo> 传说iphone5要支持的强大功能
<adam8157> hamo_school: ca
<metbsd> 近场通讯是干嘛的
<mooooo> 比如……上公交车刷卡，以后可以刷手机……
 * kk 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<hamo_school> adam8157 工作还忙吧...娃哈哈！
<adam8157> hamo_school: ca 被4.9搞死了
<Ein-lion> 还可以两部手机触碰交换数据。
<hamo_school> GNUdog|work 你来了么？
<lerosua> eexp:  进来了
<hamo_school> gfrog_coding 青蛙君...又编码呢？
<larry> 在家里用pidgin等不上msn,gtalk可以,在学校的网络就没用问题, 这是什么原因呢?
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<adam8157> hamo_school: 好好考试 好好挂
<hamo_school> adam8157 不好好跑4.9带什么帽帽..
<hamo_school> adam8157 不可能...那台工作站我都修好了...铁定过...
<adam8157> hamo_school: 现在是4.9的virt全不过...
<mooooo> larry: 猜测：pidgin选择了一个从你家难以连通的服务器去登录。
<hamo_school> adam8157 Great Job 亲．．．
<larry> mooooo: 哦~~那这个问题要怎么解决呢?
<adam8157> hamo_school: 警告一次
<hamo_school> adam8157 不怕不怕...等等我就下实验了..
<MeaCulpa> larry: http method 试试
<gfrog_coding> hamo_school: 刚来，围观蛋蛋组来的那个老外呢
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 干活的还是泡妞的
<hamo_school> adam8157 咱们组来了个老外？
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<adam8157> hamo_school: 金发美女
<hamo_school> adam8157 切...
<MeaCulpa> wow 你们组干啥的...
<adam8157> gfrog: 你也去搭讪呢?
<hamo_school> adam8157　真是咱们组的？不是打酱油的？
<gfrog> adam8157: 搭讪？ 木有，丫被人群包围了，我对男人不感兴趣的。
<adam8157> hamo_school: atheism朋友来着 比利时密码学博士 男的
<adam8157> gfrog: 我昨晚开电话会议, 口语就弱暴了 今天更懒得去了....何况一会儿还有两个面试
<hamo_school> adam8157  来干嘛？
<adam8157> hamo_school: jiaoji
<gfrog> adam8157: 看到hr找kzhang了，啧啧，继续怨念
<adam8157> gfrog: 你眼观六路啊
 * adam8157 为啥hr小妹只给我发了日程....
<gfrog> adam8157: 赶的早不如赶的巧，进门看到俩人坐那，然后前台打电话叫人，被我偷听到了，哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: - -!
<adam8157> gfrog: 俩男的女的
<hamo_school> adam8157　一定找个妹子阿...
<gfrog> adam8157: 一男的 一老外
<adam8157> hamo_school: 能找到就不错了...还妹子
<debianer> 我看到一老外40多了，抱着我们学校的校花
<hamo_school> debianer 老外碉堡阿...
<larry> http 不行啊, 直接说not known server . 话说家里用的是无线 有影响没
<adam8157> gfrog: hvm和pv什么区别
<gfrog> adam8157: pv的代表就是xen了， hvm的代表就是kvm，然后xen里面有hvm模式。
<gfrog> adam8157: 就是一个需要让guest知道丫被模拟着，一个不用
<adam8157> gfrog: 4.9支持pv么
<gfrog> adam8157: s/模拟/虚拟/
<gfrog> adam8157: guest？ 不清楚。 host肯定不支持。
<adam8157> gfrog: guest
<gfrog> adam8157: 不了解啊，给你打探下？
<adam8157> gfrog: 多谢多谢
<hamo_school> adam8157 我说你去看下4.9的那些镜像文件把..
<adam8157> hamo_school: ?
<hamo_school> adam8157 我谨慎怀疑他们是不是还在或者还能用。。
<gfrog> hamo_school: adam8157: 我们这有一大堆RHEL4.9的image
<Kamea> 谁教下俺Tc2.0的用法?
<hamo_school> adam8157　virt的测试，都是先在host上配好libvirt,然后从NFS上搞到img文件来装系统..
<hamo_school> adam8157 4.9这么长时间不测了。。。估计有问题了吧..
<hamo_school> adam8157 要不你按脚本里自己跑一下？
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • e420下使用ubuntu11.10问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355506 绝大多数硬件都支持的很好，快捷键都可以使用，包括小红帽和下面三个键，可以通过小红帽和中键翻页了。 摄像头也可以用，挺好的，温度也不高，cpu是40度左右。 问题： 1。风扇狂转，很响，但是在/proc/下看fan/的情况是没有运行状 ...
<adam8157> 所有的pv都挂了
<KameaA> MeaCulpa: .
<gfrog> adam8157: checked, support.
<hamo_school> adam8157 hvm的没问题？
<adam8157> hamo_school: mei
<hamo_school> adam8157 俄...半虚拟化的都挂了...你看看4.9有kernel-xen这个包么？
<adam8157> hamo_school: 作为guest的
<hamo_school> adam8157 对阿...guest上应该装的是kernel-xen的。。
<KameaA> Ein-lion: Xt300的分辨率就是个悲剧
<Ein-lion> 哈哈！
<adam8157> you
<Ein-lion> 标准的Q屏。
<adam8157> gfrog: https://beaker.engineering.redhat.com/jobs/163492
<KameaA> Ein-lion: 你为什么不告诉俺
<Ein-lion> 这个，在网上一查就知道嘛！
<KameaA> Ein-lion: 它的字都是不清的,悲剧的分辨率
<gfrog> adam8157: 嘛？
<KameaA> Ein-lion: 你多少钱买的
<gfrog> adam8157: 讨厌，不要随便发内网链接啦，我在kernel-qe蹲坑呢，你可以发那里
<adam8157> gfrog: o  virtqe xingbu?
<Ein-lion> 我明年换诺基亚N9
<hamo_school> gfrog 青蛙君...你傲娇了..
<Ein-lion> 1880。去年买的。
<KameaA> Ein-lion: ä½ ,,,
<Ein-lion> 彻底买亏了。
<KameaA> Ein-lion: 1050现价
<lerosua>  Ein-lion N9这么贵哩，真舍得
<KameaA> Ein-lion: 不过现在货不多了
<KameaA> Ein-lion: 1050感觉还是买亏了
<Ein-lion> 等降到3000以下，我就入手。
<gfrog> adam8157: 没在那。。。 还有virt-qe这频道？
<gfrog> hamo_school: 。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: virt
<gfrog> adam8157: em, that's ok
<adam8157> gfrog: 好像是所有pv安装失败了..
<adam8157> gfrog: 没镜像?
<KameaA> Ein-lion: 你还记得Tc2.0的用法吗
<gfrog> adam8157: 我看下，beaker还不太会用呢。。。
<Ein-lion> KameaA: 我不会。。。或许你认错人了。
<jeepkid> 有人么....
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 完全看不懂你们的log啊，大佬。。。
<jeepkid> hi.anybody here??wow && I hava a litter trouble,someone who can help me???
<mooooo> jeepkid: speak it out
<jeepkid> mooooo, 昨天装了gtk3.2.今天桌面就变得不正常了...
<jeepkid> 我的ubuntu 是10.04的a版, gnome是2.30.x的 昨天装了 gtk3.2的开发环境,怎么会影响到了桌面系统?!
<mooooo> jeepkid: 哦，也许你不光装了开发环境，还把系统中的gtk给更新了？
<jeepkid> 恩貌似是...有道理,
<jeepkid> mooooo, 我在配置Makefile的时候,确实是用的默认选项.
<jeepkid> mooooo, 如果我执行./configure --prefix=/opt/gtk-3.0 是否就不会覆盖桌面系统需要的的gtk2.0?
 * hamo_school 走啦走啦...会小MM去咯...
<mooooo> jeepkid: 恩，应该是的
<jeepkid> shit~~~~~~~~>_<!
<jeepkid> mooooo, 那现在...
<jeepkid> mo
<jeepkid> mooooo, 我需要降级?
<mooooo> jeepkid: 我也不知道怎么整了……
<mooooo> jeepkid: 等待高人中
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 软件中心 flash 正在应用更改？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355513 刚装的11.10版本 。。 flash 正在应用更改 卡到 一半多那 不动来。。咋办呢？ 或者咋删除呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chu358177 — 2011-11-29 10:53 
<huntxu> jeepkid, 没关系的
<jeepkid> mooooo, 恩....幸亏我源码包还留着,我想如果先通过源码包把gtk删了.然后再用新立得装..
<jeepkid> huntxu, 花花!!!!~~~~~
<huntxu> jeepkid, ...我不是花花...
<jeepkid> huntxu, 哇卡卡卡,我在你群里..
<jeepkid> huntxu, 好吧,但他们老喊你花花么- -|
<mooooo> 花花是谁？
<jeepkid> 呵呵,同志们我要开工了,祝我好运...
<huntxu> jeepkid, 你认错人了 = =b
<jeepkid> 我现在是连移动硬盘都挂不上了...
<jeepkid> huntxu, 好吧.sry....
<mooooo> jeepkid: good luck
<lumpy>  /topic
<mmfei> 各位。。。有人知道tar打包的时候，如果中途中断了。。。有没有方式可以继续打包的？
<mmfei> 就是忽略已经在压缩包存在的文件
<lumpy> 你怎么不能忽略呢.
<lumpy> tar cf  xxx.tar  <file list>
<lumpy> 这样就可以了啊.
<mooooo> 那你已经有一个xxx.tar.gz的，没打完的包？
<lumpy> tar cf就重新打包.     难道你用了追加命令了?
<huntxu> mmfei, --append?
<funy> 各位说的问题看得我云里雾里的
<mmfei> huntxu,好。。我试试
<mmfei> 谢谢。。。。
<huntxu> mmfei, 或者update
<mmfei> 是没打包完
<mooooo> funy: 最近流行云计算…… ^_^
<lumpy> 云计算只是广告, 别当真.
<mmfei>  <mooooo> 那你已经有一个xxx.tar.gz的，没打完的包？   
<lumpy> 啥玩意都云, 太阳都见不到啦.
<mmfei> 对就是这样，，，我想在中断之前的内容基础上，继续上一次的打包
<lerosua> 那就宣传 日计算
<funy> mooooo:什么是云计算啊
<mooooo> 目前炒得很热的云计算，我觉得都是浮云，没什么实质的东西
<jyfl987> mooooo: 因为你不具体从事开发
<funy> 我最近搞不清这个观念 现在流行共享  我只知道现在一用下载软件 自己的电脑就成服务器了
<mooooo> 我感觉真正的云计算的根本意义是：通过网络共享计算机的运算能力
<lumpy> 我觉得云计算的意义是2个
<lumpy> 1  云存储
<lumpy> 2   虚拟机
<funy> 3 p2p
<lumpy> 虚拟机指的是jvm, php, pyhton这些语言的脚本, 需要的运行时环境, 可以在网络上, 而不是单台机器.
<ofan> sunwilston: 在么
<ofan> sunwilston: ssh现在能用么？
<mooooo> lumpy: 云存储是什么概念？
<lumpy> 云存储,   可以认为和raid差不多的一种东西.
<adam8157> gfrog: 就是那个pv没装成功...
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧。。
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 客户端优化后不能与服务器建立连接，求高手指点 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355516 客户端优化后不能与服务器建立连接，求高手指点 请教大家一下我windows7 注册表HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Tcp1323Opts 设置成3 有一台服务器单点就不能连接了是为什么呢？ 改成1就可以。 服 ...
<lumpy> 比如吧, 你把网站建在一台服务器上.  有人要访问某一个网页, 这个网页带20个图片, 每个图片访问时间是0.1秒, 那么这个网页就需要2秒加载.
<lumpy> 如果是云存储, 这20个图片可以在20个服务器上.   你就用0.1秒加载完毕啦
<funy> 难道大家都用linux 吗  为什么我用就会拆机器的  最近玩ubuntu 玩的机器主板都坏了  简直就是拆机器 cpu过热 主板过热 硬盘过热 我还真不明白那些驱动里怎么写的  烧机啊 还有迅雷到底在上传什么 
<mooooo> lumpy: 本质上这跟迅雷从多台服务器下载同一资源的道理一样咯
<lumpy> 其实和BT是一个道理, 和迅雷不太一样.
<gfrog> lumpy: 这都神马观念，现在的大规模网站还有不是多服务器的嘛？
<mooooo> lumpy: 那好像不是神马先进的东西啊
<lumpy> 大规模网站的多服务器, 每台服务器可以各自工作, 不是云. 
<lumpy> 比如2台数据库, 一台静态网页
<lumpy> 云需要无关性,对等性.  崩溃几台机器不影响正常工作.
<gfrog> lumpy: 你都从那看到的这种定义？
<mooooo> lumpy: 那不就是容灾备份？双机热备之类的？
<gfrog> lumpy: 现在的大网站早就这么干了好吧，新浪后端有多少台web server在顶着呢
<lumpy> gae, sae这些就是比较成熟的云了.
<jyfl987> lumpy: sae好2
<lumpy> 不是普通的容灾性.
<gfrog> jyfl987: 你都这么说？
<lumpy> 容灾, 你可以看成是raid1
<funy> 自从用了windows7 和迅雷 电脑就再也没有归属感了  感觉就像服务器 还有那个杀毒软件 自从用云的金山后 就再也没有发现过病毒 
<gfrog> lumpy: 感觉你把负载均衡、存储、IAAS、PAAS混到一起了
<jyfl987> gfrog: 他那个python支持还要专门提供框架 而不是像GAE那样 只要是走cgi 都可以随便你用
<lumpy> 但云输入法, 云杀毒一样扯蛋.
<gfrog> jyfl987: GAE也是煮过的python啊
<lumpy> 这些东西都不是云~~~
<jyfl987> gfrog: 然后他平台的许多服务 是用c写好绑定到php的 额 搞到现在出python的 居然还有好多服务用不了
<jyfl987> gfrog: 性质不一样 
<jyfl987> 这算什么平台 只是个大点的服务器而已
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ssh能上么
<gfrog> jyfl987: 好吧，其实我根本不看好国内的PAAS服务，盛大那个IAAS我倒是比较期待。
<mooooo> 从有网络开始，单台计算机的运算、存储、外设，这三大部分中，存储被通过网络共享了。现在无论看网页，下载，网络硬盘，在线视频，p2p等等，其实都是通过网络共享计算机的存储能力。
<lumpy> 比如负载均衡, 是N台服务器, 可以共同回应一个请求.    负载均衡算法, 相当于一个网关, 把用户的请求, 根据某些算法, 发送到某一台服务器上.
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我不是不看好 而是不敢用 lol 我要自己搞东西 肯定不用国内的 玩玩倒是无所谓
<gfrog> jyfl987: 不过盛大才想起做基础架构，亚马逊早就甩出丫好几十年去了。
<mooooo> 云的本质，我觉得，在于通过网络共享计算机的运算能力和外设。这才是质的飞跃。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 用？ 谁用国内服务啊，打从备案神马的出来之后我就不用了。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 其实国内这些云平台都是盲目学国外 没有什么好的创新 云的本质是为了让大家维护省心 以及成本可核算 在国内搞 至少你要提供 代理备案服务 和 关键词过滤服务 这两个基本的
<lumpy> BT可以说是云.   因为BT下载文件不是从某台特定的机器上下载的. 而是动态变化的,  断掉几个链接是不影响结果的.
<gfrog> jyfl987: laf
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我是就事论事阿 你要在国内搞云 这两个服务不提供 那就是扯淡 根本没调研
<funy> 用了云是不是 监控就方便了
<gfrog> jyfl987: 不过这才是真的，神马维护都赶不上关键字过滤浪费精力
<ofan> md惨了
 * ofan 慎用git reset --hard
<jyfl987> gfrog: 对吧 云什么可扩展性 不就是为了维护方便么 你连关键词过滤这么费事的服务都不能解决 别人怎么去省心
<gfrog> jyfl987: 丫一定不敢搞这俩服务的，都代理了，万一出事，GA才不管你是不是代理，直接干掉你
<jyfl987> gfrog: 而且提供关键词服务有个好处 就是关键词更新及时  你自己搞还要天天同步那个词库
<gfrog> jyfl987: 提供IAAS然后被拔网线，哎呀呀，想都不敢想啊
<lumpy> 你们只是把云限制到了网站上了.
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你搞错了 sina是不会被拔线的
<gfrog> jyfl987: 我说盛大，SAE神马的早就说过弱爆了。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 中国古代有句话叫 刑不上大夫
<gfrog> jyfl987: 啧啧
<gfrog> jyfl987: 贵司果然够牛。 
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 聯想S205 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355517 不好意思，請教各位大大 小弟我系統是win7，想裝上Ubuntu 11.10版 1.但裝完以後第一開機選單無ubuntu的選項 2.先使用EasyBCD 建立grub2，重新開機，在安裝一次DSC_0038.JPG 但叫我在grub輸入指令 不知道要怎麼進去ubuntu裡面，還煩請指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 name ...
<jyfl987> gfrog: 用在现在也是一样的 你出名了 骂骂共产党没什么 你要是p民一个 就有专政工具对付你 所以这跟阶级属性没关系 还是老一套
<gfrog> jyfl987: 简单透露下SAE的后端平台吧？ sina自己搞的嘛？ xen还是kvm？
<lumpy> SAE的php是静态解析,没有做虚拟机, 所以确实不怎么强.
<jyfl987> gfrog: 这个要问薇菜了 我又不是sina的
<gfrog> jyfl987: 你不是嘛？ 记得你是来着。。。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 额 我是果壳的 
<gfrog> jyfl987: 啧啧，都是好地方
<jyfl987> gfrog: 围城罢了
<lumpy> 但google有jvm和python虚拟机..所以google强大.   但不管怎么说, sina实现了mysql的云存储, 也算不错了.
<jyfl987> 其实腾讯搞云平台好
<jyfl987> 又有支付 又有即时提醒工具
<gfrog> jyfl987: 啊，貌似我还没注册SAE，要绑定手机，俺没敢绑
<gfrog> jyfl987: 恩，tx一直在做平台
<jyfl987> lumpy: 我喜欢亚马逊那种 你爱用什么用什么 但同时也提供一些特殊服务
<jyfl987> google 一开始忽悠我说 关系数据库根本用不得 应该用他那一套 结果等你熟悉了他那一套 他又开始提供mysql了 wtf
<gfrog> jyfl987: laf，其实现在看sql确实弱爆了，对于网站数据来说麻烦的要死
<lumpy> 我不知道什么是亚马逊XX
<jyfl987> gfrog: 但是那只是特定情况下
<jyfl987> gfrog: 难道你的平台只服务超大型网站 不考虑中小网站么
<jyfl987> gfrog: 不过如果mongodb能把一些缺陷修复 相信能把mysql彻底驱逐的
<jyfl987> 我觉得硬件厂商会支持mongodb 就跟 pc支持win32一样 狂吃内存 呵呵 提升需求
<lumpy> 如果网站的放在N台机器上,  浏览器下载网页时, 像BT一样, 从N台机器同时下载网页, 速度会快很多.
<funy> 麻木啊 麻木啊  也不想自己的电脑很快变成商业竞争的砝码了  到处都什么共享个人计算机的软件  反正 以后BIOS中也可以按后门了  我看电脑不是自己了的咯
<lumpy> 根本不用你的机器共享.
<lumpy> 除非你机器上装BT或是tor.
<funy> 还有迅雷
<lumpy> 我知道这两个东西会共享一些东西..
<lumpy> 雷哥啊,,,你想下载得快点, 那就只好共享一下了, 
<funy> qq也是一个竞争的对象  qq扫描你机器中所用的软件  这也只是商业行为
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你们红毛也提供云吧？
<jyfl987> cl
<lumpy> 中国软件都是免费用的,  不花银子,花点带宽, 共享一下上传流量还不行.
<funy> 没有危机感
<funy> 什么时候 用户信息大批量的泄露了 估计对共享就有后怕了 
<lumpy> 那需要法律, 而不是需要后怕.
<funy> 法律是人定的
<lumpy> 一个盗版的国度, 一个使用软件一分钱也不想花的民族,  还能怎么样呢
<ofan> jyfl987: 你试试ssh登陆有没有问题
<jyfl987> ofan: 怎么登录 你又没给我shell
<funy> 不是不花钱  是没钱 认为中国人都是富翁吗   有人不花钱 自然有人买正版  到底什么正确的  反正我是分不清了
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 我覺得有點不對，，  QQ會員，，  這些不是花錢麼？？
<jyfl987> funy: 没钱是扯淡 根本是观念问题
<lumpy> 没钱确实非常扯蛋.
<lumpy> 偷东西以穷为理由
<funy> 说的对    有了钱 就开始恐慌了
<jyfl987> 没钱可以不吃鱼翅 不能因为没钱吃鱼翅就去偷
<ofan> jyfl987: 要shell干嘛
<ofan> jyfl987: 连接试一下
<jyfl987> ofan: 可以连上 给我个shell 玩玩吧 要么不装个 gforth 把我的shell设置为gforth 我要试试用forth工作
<ofan> jyfl987: 我有个闲置的vps
<jyfl987> ofan: 额 
<ofan> jyfl987: 你可以考虑下
<jyfl987> ofan: 有没有vps可以装自己定制的os的?
<jyfl987> ofan: 考虑买？
<jyfl987> ofan: 我怕你看我隐私
<ofan> jyfl987: 对。 KVM的应该可以
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§  你想  gentoo
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 不是 用特殊的os 未必要用linux阿
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ plan9??
<ofan> jyfl987: 那也要虚拟机支持
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: minix 3什么的
<jyfl987> ofan: kvm没问题吧
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ win 3.1?? .. minux??
<ofan> jyfl987: 我主vps是kvm的
<ofan> jyfl987: 不过也不能用自制的
<mmfei> 各位。。有没有人用x220i这个笔记本的？
<jyfl987> ofan: 那是销售商的限制吧 
<CyrusYzGTt> N53SN 飄過
<ofan> jyfl987: 恩 估计是怕出问题
<ofan> jyfl987: 你买个独立服务器吧
<mmfei> 我想安装64位的ubuntu11.04这个版本。。这个版本有人用吗？
<jyfl987> ofan: 吃饱了撑着了
<ofan> jyfl987: XD
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora 16 x86_64 飄過
<jyfl987> ofan: 等hostd8有新一批vm 去买个 ipv6的 自己玩
<ofan> jyfl987: hostd8？
<ofan> jyfl987: 现在都支持ipv6
<jyfl987> ofan: 1美元一个月
<ofan> jyfl987: 渣
<mmfei> <CyrusYzGTt> fedora 16 x86_64 飄過   这个系列也很不错。。。
<jyfl987> ofan: 只有ipv6 不提供ipv4
<ofan> jyfl987: 那谁能连上
<snugglecat> 谁知道如何让 gtk3 和 qt 程序界面 一致啊
<CyrusYzGTt> mmfei§ .. 不準你用 fedora.. 
<ofan> jyfl987: 这个价位的基本就是买来跑垃圾站的
<snugglecat> gtk2 是用 qtcurve.. 这个
<shuaiming> sudo chmod -R 777 includes
<snugglecat> gtk3 有啥办法
<jyfl987> ofan: 所以说是自己玩 不过是kvm的呢 这个便宜多了 也有 提供ipv4地址的 那个就是vz了
<shuaiming> 兄弟们 我要还原
<shuaiming> 用什么语句
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 看你以哪個界面的 爲主當配置 模板
<ofan> jyfl987: 等着被挤爆吧
<shuaiming> sudo chmod -R 777 includes
<shuaiming> 还原 原来的权限
<shuaiming> 怎么改
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我说的是 gtk3
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 那你又說 qt
<larry> 无线路由器会阻止msn的登录么?
<ofan> /run目录是干啥的，内核新添加的？？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 類似 /var/run 是防止 /var/run 被濫用的
<jyfl987> ofan: 自己玩 怎么会
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 内核新加的？
<^k^> 新 华北校区 • 包头师范学院报到处！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355522 包头师范学院报到处！！！ 大家共同学习ubuntu Linux。 统计信息: 发表于 由 夏雨中的小潭 — 2011-11-29 11:50 
<ofan> jyfl987: 估计好几百号人一台服务器
<ofan> 天天挂bt,emule
<jyfl987> ofan: kvm的阿
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, gtk3 的程序 和 qt 程序界面风格统一， gtk2 的时候， 要不 qt 使用 qt的gtk theme, 要不 gtk 用 qt theme， 要不俩都用 qtcurve
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 不是，， 是，，  某個包的，， 具體忘了，，是 f15的 新特性。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我问的是 gtk3 如何做
<ofan> jyfl987: 这价格不靠谱
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 奥
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你让 道家中毒太深
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我arch也有了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,, 不要問我，， 我還以爲是 隨便 找 主題就是
<jyfl987> FrankLv: unmanaged的 又只有ipv6 很正常 ipv6没成本 不像v4 
<jyfl987> ofan: 
<snugglecat> 谁知道的
<snugglecat> 如何统一 gtk3 和 qt4 的界面风格， 是 gtk3, gtk2 我知道怎么做
<jyfl987> 其实 我想有一种服务 提供一个云上的 blocks
<jyfl987> 而不是dropbox那样的 文件系统 
<ofan> jyfl987: google storage
<jyfl987> 这样你只要按需存储一些block 以自己的方式组织起来就可以了
<ofan> aws的S3,EBS
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 你开发， 放到我机器上
<jyfl987> ofan: 不是这种的 是要可以映射到 /dev/sda 这种
<ofan> jyfl987: aws就是这样
<jyfl987> ofan: 不是吧 aws已经是有文件系统了
<ofan> jyfl987: 买EBS，然后能直接挂载到系统上
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 应该可以， 还是利用 dropbox, 只是开发一个用户文件系统
<ofan> jyfl987: amazon的计算和储存分离的
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 应该可以的
<ofan> EC2只提供CPU和内存，要硬盘就要买EBS
<jyfl987> ofan: 我说的是设备的映射 不是 mount这种
<jyfl987> ofan: 我希望是我自己控制内容的显示 这样云端也不知道我在干啥
<snugglecat> jyfl987, zh.wikipedia.org/zh/FUSE 这个可以么
<ofan> jyfl987: 就是一个设备
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 不是 fuse这种
<snugglecat> 哦
<jyfl987> mtd类似
<snugglecat> 不是当文件系统来用么
<jyfl987> memory technolyghy device
<ofan> aws那个不是fuse，直接内核级的
<jyfl987> 谁说的 
<snugglecat> usb 那样的???
<jyfl987> 谁说我一定要当文件系统用？
<jyfl987> 我甚至可以用来当虚拟机的内存映射
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 误会了， 当我没说
<ofan> 当内存用？
<snugglecat> 当 usb 用???
<ofan> 延时300ms+的内存得多块啊
<jyfl987> 你把一个block看成是一个page 不就可以当内存用了
<jyfl987> 只不过慢点而已
<jyfl987> ofan: 你不要拿现在的技术限制去看将来么
<jyfl987> ofan: bill以前还以为内存只要64k就够了呢
<ofan> jyfl987: 不现实
<snugglecat> 当内存???
<jyfl987> 算了 不跟你说了
<snugglecat> 虚拟内存???
<snugglecat> swap???
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 我理解对么， 当 swap??
<larry> 家里用的是无线路由, pidgin可以上了gtalk, 但是上不去msn 是怎么回事呢?
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 当我没说 
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> 如何统一 gtk3 和 qt4 的界面风格， 是 gtk3, gtk2 我知道怎么做
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.163.com
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 网易
<ofan> 备份ing..
<eexp> snugglecat: 渐渐都矢量界面了。不是主题了。统一啥。
<snugglecat> eexp, 但是现在我在 openbox 下 gtk3 的界面很难看
<eexp> 截图
<eexp> box，通常使用.gtkrc啥的，来配置吧。
<eexp> 非主流了
<snugglecat> xorg.conf 在哪
<snugglecat>  arch 怎么找不到这个
<snugglecat> eexp, gtk2 程序没问题， 我说的是 gtk3. win98 的界面
<snugglecat> eexp, 在 g3 下， gtk3 的主题可以应用， 在 openbox 下gtk3程序连 theme 都没
<ziyuan> 装gtk-engine-unico
<snugglecat> 哦
<ofan> 是先sign后加密，还是先加密后sign???
<snugglecat> ziyuan, 哦
<snugglecat> ziyuan,谢谢
<snugglecat> 谁知道 arch 的 xorg.conf 在哪啊， 居然找不到
<lumpy> archlinux?
<eexp> 洗发水，本来就是要折腾的。
 * ofan 是先sign后加密，还是先加密后sign???
<eexp> 参数一起带的。分啥次序？
<ziyuan> snugglecat 这年头没xorg.conf了
<ofan> -se?
<eexp> ziyuan: 别人系统不同。让他自己折腾。
<lumpy> xorg.conf被杀了, 之后被分尸,埋在了/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d里.
<ofan> -se 必须一起用？
<eexp> 通常只-ear过。没sign过
<eexp> 连写的。都是
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 11.10 卡的你让我怎么整 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355527 好不容易有心思弄linux了。 习惯第一时间玩Ubuntu 果断11.10 装好了一看 unity 原来是这样的 好 很新鲜啊 比windows更先进 还没想别的 放首歌先吧 banshee 缺少插件 更新吧 半天没有反应 那我换个软件 查了下 audacious 好 我在软件中心 找到了 下 ...
<larry> 刚遇到一个搞笑的问题 pidgin的msn不能登录, 但是empathy的msn却可以登录. 这是为什么呢?
<snugglecat> ziyuan, 那要怎么改 xorg 呢， /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d 里有俩文件
<snugglecat> 我的是 arch
<gfrog> jyfl987: 只有PAAS，底层基于EC2的
<snugglecat> 哪位 arch 的
<lumpy> 可以在xorg.conf.d里新建文件.
<lumpy> 或者, 你说你想改什么吧.
<gfrog> snugglecat: 现在不都是udev自动去配置X了嘛？
<snugglecat> gfrog, 不懂啊
<snugglecat> 我是笨蛋
<gfrog> snugglecat: 汗，说说你要改神马吧
<lumpy> 估计这家伙, 不是synaptics,就是video driver
<snugglecat> gfrog, 好了， 我少做一步
<ziyuan> 擦 六级对比考没抢上
<ziyuan> 250人一下就满了
<snugglecat> 貌似有个工具可以改的， 忘了
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • kde下如何killall 图形界面？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355528 kubuntu11.10 有时注销后没有登录界面，黑屏上只有个鼠标能动 ubuntu下是killall gnome-session, kde下有没有对应的命令啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xujc — 2011-11-29 12:34 
<snugglecat> 怎么重启 xorg 啊， 登出就可以了么
<ziyuan> sudo /init.d/kdm restart
<larry> pidgin 的 msn 有什么bug 么? 
<ziyuan> 或者sudo /init.d/gdm restart
<snugglecat> 写
<lumpy> pkill -u xxx, 把某个user的都kill就行了.
<larry> 大家可是都去吃饭了呢?
<jyfl987> http://yacy.net/en/Screenshots.html 这个好玩
<^k^> jyfl987 ⇪ t: YaCy - The Peer to Peer Search Engine: Screenshots
<lumpy> 有谁知道, 如何才能让gnome3里, alt+tab, 不在各个桌面里切换程序??
<larry> kdf
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马君
<adam8157> roylez: =,=
<adam8157> palomino|working: 破马君
<roylez> adam8157: 我的已经上ems咯
<adam8157> roylez: yoooo
<roylez> adam8157: 仰慕吧
<palomino|working> ........
<adam8157> roylez: 我真的很害怕去合肥之前那不到
<adam8157> palomino|working: 破马君
<roylez> adam8157: 某个人还在等着税呢~
<adam8157> roylez: ca
<roylez> adam8157: 应该能拿到吧
<roylez> adam8157: 从亚马逊下单到现在，都20来天了吧
<adam8157> roylez: 差不多
<adam8157> roylez: slide写了没
<roylez> adam8157: 没
<roylez> adam8157: 今天一天忙到现在才有空瞅瞅irc
<adam8157> roylez: 咋还没写 我还准备参考呢
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，跳个舞娱乐下
<adam8157> roylez: zsh还真是蛮强大啊
<roylez> adam8157: 你跟我的题目又不一样
<roylez> adam8157: 你不是bash用得蛮得意的吗
<palomino|working> ~(-.- ~) (~ -.-)~
<adam8157> roylez: 看看嘛 你在我前头, 我可以穿插点东西呼应下你的 调戏下嘛
 * roylez 给破马鼓掌 
<adam8157> palomino|working: 破马好棒
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx加速脚本失效的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355531 采用的http://blog.robotshell.org/2011/sunpinyin-speed-up-memcache/的脚本，内容如下： Code: #!/bin/bash #sunpinyin_speed_up.sh # Sunpinyin Speed Up Script for Ubuntu (by memory caching, and no data loss) # You can run this script in background on GNOME logging in. # Originally written Hubert Star, ...
<larry> 遇到个这样滴情况 pidgin的msn登录不上, empathy的msn登录上了. 大家知道是啥情况不?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: roylez 大侠们写shell呢
<palomino|working> 协议不对? , larry
<palomino|working> msn/wlm换一下试试 , larry
<larry> palomino|working: 你是说用wlm么?
<palomino|working> 试一下吧
<larry> palomino|working: 试过啦, 不行滴啊
<palomino|working> :o
<larry> palomino|working: 所以很郁闷,完全不知道是怎么回事
<larry> palomino|working: 关键是在学校是可以的.回家就不能登录啦.而且pidgin的gtalk在学校,家里都可以
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 家里的气场和pidgin不合?
<larry___> palomino|working: 本来想着可能是无线路由器的原因,可是empathy的msn可以登录上,我就彻底郁闷啦
<palomino|working> 凑合用empathy吧。。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 啥
<larry___> palomino|working: 其实这个不是关键,关键是我想在bitlbee里用msn ,用不了啊.哭~~
<palomino|working> .....
<lumpy> 端口被封了吧.
<larry___> lumpy: 如果端口被封了,那empathy的msn应该也不能用才对啊,可是empathy的可以登录
<MeaCulpa> larry___: 试试看http method
<larry___> MeaCulpa: 试过啦,不行滴
<MeaCulpa> larry___: 是协议问题还是网络问题？ 协议问题可以试试看msn-pecan, alternative msn protocal
<MeaCulpa> 协议太旧有可能被msn 拒绝
<larry___> MeaCulpa: 我觉的是协议的问题,但是我试过msn-pecan, 也是登录不了的.
<lumpy> 会不会是msn有好几个服务器可以登陆, 比如有N个. 但pidgin正好选择了不能登陆的那一个或几个.
<larry___> MeaCulpa: 网路也有可能,但是empathy的msn能够登录啊.这个才让人郁闷呢
<lumpy> 你用sniffer或是其它什么软件看一下, empathy走的是哪个ip
<lumpy> pidgin想走哪个ip,没走通
<larry___> lumpy: 哦~~我试试看
<jiong> 最近有没啥好玩的啊。 
 * adam8157 再次研究了下咖啡机的manual, 一会儿reset去
<metbsd> 看来我的6g内存是浪费了
<metbsd> win7 64bit，怎么用，内存都用不到60%
<NoIE> 请问，我使用 wxPython 建立了一个 ListBox ，单击时调用函数 OnLightList。
<NoIE> 在函数中添加 print event.GetString() ，为什么一直显示空行？
<roylez> adam8157: 你那咖啡机坏掉了，打包寄给我好了
<adam8157> roylez: 你倒是啥都不嫌弃
<roylez> adam8157: 必须的
<adam8157> ...
<huntxu> roylez, 别残害下一代
<roylez> huntxu: 你又活了呢
<huntxu> 我本来就在 roylez 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: aix的sed没有-i
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 几次被这个恶心到
<jyfl987> metbsd 我16G还觉得不够
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ... 羨慕，，我的內存是殘次品，， 只有 15.6G
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 咯屁了，没有-i，直接 > 把文件弄没了
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵 总比6G多
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ,,, 不過，， 心理不舒服，， 感覺世界很黑暗，， 
<huntxu> roylez, 笑你
<MeaCulpa> roylez: sed -i 很烂的。很慢，自己会写个备份文件，比重定向还慢
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 祈求世界末日 再快 10秒
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 为何/
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我还是老实写临死文件好了，nnnd
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 個人主觀情愫，， 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 偶这辈子都不敢用sed -i...  你威武
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我显然威武
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • plugin-containe是什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355536 我top后，发现排在第一的COMMAND名为“plugin-containie”的程序占用CPU多大35%-40%之多，我想问下这是做什么用的？正常吗？如果没用的话怎么不让它开机启动啊？ 顺便问下怎么去管理开机启动项啊？就是让什么启动，不让什么启动之类的？只能top ...
<MeaCulpa> 用火狐的不知plugin-container为何物
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 不如多快点
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 搞定
<roylez> MeaCulpa: nnnnnd
<adam8157> roylez: lol
 * mayli 挂载loop 做chroot效率如何？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 不行，，我上幾次，， 加快了，， 現在只能用秒來加了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我年轻的时候无数次echo > xxx.rc
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ... >>>>>
<MeaCulpa> roylez: >这个键位，有段时间我remap掉了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: > foobar
 * mayli linux下简单的磁盘io性能测试是？
<adam8157> mayli: dd or iozone
<mayli> adam8157: dd略显简陋了
<adam8157> mayli: 那就iozone吧 很强大的
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 问问题没人理我啊... 没人理我啊
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 啥？
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 哦，看懂了，virt里面很少有qe露头的
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 怎么说呢，有几个内部频道，不知道你能不能进去吼
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: o 等会我们开会 问下boss该找谁吧
<neolkb> 北京求职PHP程序员，有朋友介绍吗
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: lol，一般说来我们组频道人还是比较多的呢，刚去其他组瞅了一眼，木几个人嘛
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • E17 问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355537 用的archbang 又下载了个E17来用 ，可总是闪屏，几率不大，但挺烦人，怎么解决啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ltld3cn — 2011-11-29 14:02 
<marseille> 怎么在urxvt的tab模式下使用ibus?
<roylez> gfrog_coding: 青蛙君也在呢
<roylez> gfrog_coding: 你那小兄弟咋没来？
 * Kandu 遇到詭異事件 gnome3 sound setting 裡 applications 裡有個 alsa plug-in[plugin-containter] 隔一段時間就發出火車汽笛聲，壓鐵軌聲音，氣體泄漏聲，咋回事呢
<gfrog_coding> roylez: 啥？ 谁？
<roylez> gfrog_coding: 蛤蟆君啊
<gfrog_coding> roylez: 据说它回学校啦
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 它字用的好
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 2011-11-29   13:40:25 上海市  到达处理中心,来自天津市 
<adam8157> roylez: 我ca
<adam8157> roylez: 羡慕极度很
<adam8157> 嫉妒
<roylez> adam8157: 我就知道，哈哈
<adam8157> roylez: 税倒是无所谓 但是被税会拖延几天啊 555
 * sevk 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<adam8157> roylez: 四天了 状态还是没有变
<adam8157> roylez: 你都买的啥
<roylez> adam8157: 突然想换手机了，symbian，没wifi，上twitter不方便，也没有好的日程管理软件
<adam8157> roylez: 顺便给我换个
<adam8157> roylez: nexus s就好
<roylez> adam8157: 一双皮鞋，一件冲锋衣，两件衬衣
<roylez> adam8157: 多少米？
<adam8157> roylez: 1800
<roylez> adam8157: ....有这钱不如买 N9
<adam8157> roylez: 也行, 给我换个吧
<roylez> adam8157: .....
<roylez> adam8157: 我得找个理由给自己换，找不到就忍
 * Kandu 傻了，原來是一個 flash
<adam8157> roylez: 理由就是给别人留电话的时候特别不好意思
<larry___> Kandu: 哈哈
<roylez> adam8157: 这倒是没什么不好意思的
<roylez> adam8157: 找不到理由，忍了。蛋蛋君送我一个吧
<adam8157> roylez: 0 0
 * mayli losetup--loop--mount--chroot 性能损失大概有多少呢？
<adam8157> roylez: 哥开会去啦
<roylez> adam8157: 滚蛋
<debianer> adam8157: 哥你开啥会阿？
<debianer> 最想当政治局局长会议
<roylez> debianer: 无遮大会
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubutnu 11.10双网卡怎么设置有线内网、无线外网......或者bound0 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355541 有线--内网IP手动，可以不要网关 无线--外网IP自动获取 怎么设置可以同时上内、外网啊？ Windows系统可以但Ubuntu没网关保存不了网络设置 还有就是双网卡Bound0不知道是什么？ 谢谢 统计信息:  ...
<if_else> 各位兄台，emerge 哪个参数可以查看安装的软件包锁安装的文件？谢谢
<if_else> 类似 dpkg -L <pkg>
<if_else> 谢谢！
<debianer> roylez: 主席，应该发布命令，在全国范围内，禁止wifi设置密码
<roylez> debianer: 没事，密码是要的，只要都是wep就好
<Kandu> if_else: apt-file list
<debianer> roylez: wep都能破吗？
<Kandu> if_else: 呃，我錯了
 * Kandu 今天迷糊了 T.T
<roylez> debianer: wep安全性高啊
<debianer> roylez: 但是别人不能上网阿，不分享不好阿
<jyfl987> roylez: 无遮大会 我喜欢
<jyfl987> Kandu: 今天怎么了
<roylez> jyfl987: 你也是个妙人呢
<mooooo> jyfl987:无遮大会是啥？澡堂子里开会？
<Ein-lion> wpa安全性才高吧！
<Kandu> jyfl987: 有點累了，大概
<jyfl987> roylez: 玄之又玄 众妙之门
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你干啥了 这么累
<jyfl987> mooooo: en
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 去视察么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 3点
<MeaCulpa> ok
<Kandu> jyfl987: 這幾天睡得少
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Nixnote (Nevernote) 用一会儿就不能复制里面的内容了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355542 rt Nixnote 1.1版，用一会儿就不能复制笔记里的东西，但是可以把外面复制的粘贴到笔记里面 有人有着问题吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 xujc — 2011-11-29 14:46 
 * MeaCulpa 原来IP报文可以那么长...
<mooooo> MeaCulpa: 多长？
<caleb-> 报文?
<MeaCulpa> 2^16
<MeaCulpa> 64k
<roylez> MeaCulpa: èµ°
<MeaCulpa> roger
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我也睡得少 不过还是得来上班
<adam8157> eexp: 小e, 你来啦
<eexp> 蛋蛋猫
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> eexp: ee差劈
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君
<eexp> 乐乐弹涂鱼
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐弹涂鱼
<eexp> 都这样无聊。。。。
<adam8157> eexp: 小e 你每天上班都干啥啊
<eexp> 有好片子看没。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.smzdm.com/overseas-purchases-of-transport-processes-shoubashoujiao.html
<sevk> roylez ⇪ ti: 什么值得买 » 海外购之转运手把手教程
<roylez> eexp: 上班看啥哦
<eexp> 上班才有时间看嘛
<eexp> qiyi很差啊。放2次插播广告，还断流量。
<sunwilston> 有谁知道  “Here are two more predicates ” 这句话怎么翻译啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ 同意，，
<adam8157> eexp: 互换身体
<sunwilston> 主要是 predicates 这个词
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 看到没
<caleb-> sunwilston: 分支预判？
<adam8157> sunwilston: 上下文?
<adam8157> sunwilston: 有没有上下文?
<eexp> qiyi是哪家的垃圾出品？
<sunwilston> 是一篇文章
<adam8157> eexp: 度娘的
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ 天朝
<eexp> 。。
<sunwilston> 比如这一句 "A predicate is a question-answering function. Predicates output the symbol T
<sunwilston> when they mean yes and the symbol NIL when they mean no."
<sunwilston> 开头 a predicate 怎么翻啊
<sunwilston> adam8157: 兄弟帮我看看啊
<adam8157> sunwilston: 还真是不好翻译 我想想
<sunwilston> adam8157: 主要是 A predicate 怎么翻啊
<adam8157> sunwilston: 就是在想它...没有对应的啊...
<sunwilston> adam8157: 我在网上查了查，predicate 是个谓词
<adam8157> sunwilston: 这里肯定不是啊 叫成断言都好些
<imtxc> Java 怎么这么难学
<mooooo> imtxc: 还是学C吧
<imtxc> 家里这边找到的工作 全是Java
<sunwilston> adam8157: 大概就这意思了
<imtxc> mooooo: 学C 在家这边找不到工作。。
<adam8157> sunwilston: 但是怕有新中文词和它对应
<supercatexpert> 学过Java的Java黑路过~
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 虚拟机里可以通过串口控制路由器吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355548 请问达人，为在VM里装里一个ubuntu，安装里minicom，请问可以在虚拟机里使用com1口控制相连的路由器吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 djcsdjcs — 2011-11-29 15:54 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 看到了，不错
<imtxc> 招聘会找了几天，全是些化妆品
<adam8157> sunwilston: 专有名词, 翻译错了就很难受的
<sunwilston> adam8157:是啊
<imtxc> supercatexpert: JAVA黑是什么
<Kandu> 所以不如不翻譯
<sunwilston> adam8157: 我是在看 common lisp 原版 书
<imtxc> 大家都在什么地方，本科生能拿多少钱的工资啊。。
<imtxc> 兰州这地方
<imtxc> 一听是本科 全是1K起。。。
<adam8157> sunwilston: 自己看书, 知道是什么意思就行了 不用硬翻译成中文, 失去原版书的意义了
<sunwilston> adam8157: 这倒也是
<imtxc> 找到几家公司 进去全是 MyEclipse
<wwu> imtxc: 没这么低吧。。。
<imtxc> wwu: 也有高的 2K 没有任何保险
<supercatexpert> ……这个看公司的
<imtxc> 不想离家太远啊 
<imtxc> 学C 不知道在什么地方能找到工作了。。。
<orafy> 成都待遇也很悲剧。。。
<mooooo> imtxc: 帝都，本科最好的3,4k吧
<imtxc> mooooo: 不是吧。
<imtxc> mooooo: 我同学签的西安也比那多啊。
<supercatexpert> 不止吧，我们同学拿到Offer的工资都不止4K的啊
<imtxc> 帝都不是钱很多么
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 兰州大学？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 兰州的某一个三流大学。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: myEclipse...中国的耻辱
<orafy> 国企特别悲剧。。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 不过我旁边也一个兰大的。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 兰大很好么？边上都是电脑城
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 你是兰州的么
<jyfl987> adam8157: http://solidot.org/articles/11/11/29/0314255.shtml  这个太帅了
<sevk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: Solidot | 用漂浮的邮轮绕过美国的移民系统
<ofan> 。。。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你在兰州？
<imtxc> jyfl987: 是啊。
<jyfl987> cl
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你1k? 那不如在网上找自由职业了 我说对外的
<jyfl987> cl
<imtxc> jyfl987: 没有啊，都给那么点钱，就没去。
<imtxc> jyfl987: 自由职业，比如？没了解过啊。
<lerosua> jyfl987说的是鸭
<jyfl987> imtxc: 不如在家拉个10M 然后上国外网站拉活 一个月有个200刀不就行了
<jyfl987> lerosua: 毛 
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ gmlive的監護人，，你好，， 
<imtxc> 去看了好几家，都说是现在就实习啊，然后就不给钱。
<imtxc> jyfl987: 那是个什么活
<eexp> lerosua: 你很了解  jyf
<byzantium> You are not authorized to send mail, authentication is required
<orafy> 成都有什么好工作机会呀，qt或kernel的
<eexp> 完蛋，这家伙又来了。
<lerosua> eexp:  被我睡过的人，我都了解
<byzantium> 这是什么意思阿  EVolution 发送邮件的时候出现的
<eexp> @@
<orafy> ？说我吗？
<supercatexpert> byzantium: 服务器没认证
<adam8157> jyfl987: - -
<byzantium> 有人知道不  谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀，， 
<imtxc> 求职求职
<byzantium> supercatexpert, 该怎么设置呐？
<supercatexpert> byzantium: 乃的SMTP是哪个服务器的?
<byzantium> supercatexpert, smtp.163.com
<orafy> 上班4个月就厌倦了。。
<lerosua> orafy:  漫漫人生，你以后打算怎么办
<jyfl987> imtxc: 找找看 freelance
<jyfl987> adam8157: 如何 那个主意不错吧
<Kamea> ubuntulog: 好奇怪的名字
<imtxc> jyfl987: 我又不会写文章
<orafy> 国企完全是浪费生命。。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 写代码
<imtxc> orafy: 国企好啊。
<byzantium> 呵呵  大家有什么意见吗？
<orafy> 钱少啊
<jyfl987> orafy: 中石油不会比你少的 
<supercatexpert> byzantium: 估计乃是登录失败了
<imtxc> orafy: 我们这里国企的钱很多啊。
<orafy> 没见过工资比我低的同学了。。。。
<imtxc> 一天看个小机房开一下空调啥的  就5K
<byzantium> supercatexpert, 但是我能够接受邮件呀
<jyfl987> orafy: 私企钱多时间少 都是一样的 看你怎么取舍了
<CyrusYzGTt> 悲摧的，， 我又穿越到一個空間裏，，
<orafy> 我才2000，居然半年试用期
<byzantium> supercatexpert, 密码不是一个登录邮箱的密码吗？
<imtxc> orafy: 是在什么地方呢。
<supercatexpert> byzantium: 在SMTP设置里面要选上“服务器需要认证"
<orafy> 我本来可以留上海的，被父母逼回来还帮找的工作，
<byzantium> supercatexpert, 我选了
<orafy> 上海交大毕业一个月拿2000.....
<jyfl987> orafy: 你留上海的话 估计就是成天为房子发愁了 一样没啥
<Kamea> byzantium: 不是
<byzantium> Kamea, 那那个密码是什么呀
<jyfl987> orafy: 我现在只希望 能够下班准时回家
<orafy> 关键上班无聊，还没法上网
<imtxc> 我爸妈还打算让我考公误员呢
<eexp> orafy: 别人不存在养你啊。工资，是要看你创造了多少价值的。
<jyfl987> orafy: 不能上网？ 额 你是银行工作？
<orafy> 我上班各种玩手机，看小说。。。
<Kamea> byzantium: Base64加密过的密码
<orafy> 在军工企业额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 刚才有点事情. 这个太没节操了...
<jyfl987> orafy: 带个平板去 配个键盘的那种 然后一个3G上网卡 就搞定了
<byzantium> Kamea, 呵呵 不懂呀  
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这个咋了
<byzantium> Kamea, 我能在那里查到我的密码吗？
<jyfl987> orafy: 兰州还有军工？造子弹还是导弹阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没节操啊, 感觉很不爽
<imtxc> jyfl987: 都有
<orafy> 784，造雷达的，来之前被忽悠了，现在郁闷死
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你说哪个？ 
<Kamea> byzantium: Google之
<orafy> 我在成都额
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有啥不爽的 人家帮你移民 你还不爽
<jyfl987> 哦 成都确实有
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这样有不是移民...没身份的
<jyfl987> 我有同学就在成都做过斌工厂的
<byzantium> Kamea, supercatexpert :呵呵 好了 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 搞几年不就有路子了
<Guest16086> /
<byzantium> 原来是没有写用户名呀  还是登录邮箱的密码  呵呵 谢谢  fun:)
<jyfl987> adam8157: 搞几年 等语言什么都熟了 可以去加拿大了
<orafy> 不想干额，现在郁闷死，某些雷达现在还ISA总线
<supercatexpert> ISA……前20年的东西了……
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我才不要... 我还是觉得把英语和技术搞好 然后正大光明的去
<jyfl987> 这有啥 美军不是前一阵还被中国山寨cpu给害得不惨么
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我喜欢走歪路
<imtxc> 不喜欢Java 和 Myeclipse
<imtxc> 求条明路啊。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: C, Python
<orafy> 关键是想改变，但是主任只关心能申请到多少经费。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 那俩学多少时间 可以找到工作呢？
<Kamea> jyfl987: 美军?山寨Cpu?
<jyfl987> orafy: 我建议你还是留着 多学点技术 马上兵工厂就要有用处了
<adam8157> imtxc: 当然...
<imtxc> adam8157: 半年不够吧。。。
<orafy> 学ISA么。。。
<supercatexpert> Kamea: 不是CPU，是被假货的芯片
<adam8157> imtxc: 那就说不好了...
<jyfl987> orafy: 不是 就是留下来学他制造武器的技术
<supercatexpert> Kamea: 民用品打磨以后伪造成军用品
<imtxc> adam8157: 再找不到靠谱的工作，爸妈又逼我考试去了。
<imtxc> ~~~~
<Kamea> supercatexpert: 美军用了中国的山寨芯片?
<adam8157> imtxc: 考啥
<supercatexpert> Kamea: 有些芯片已经停产了，只能买旧的
<imtxc> adam8157: 为人民服务的事业单位
<jyfl987> imtxc: 没主见就回去 想有主见 就要承受一些代价
<orafy> imtxc: 逼考公务员么。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 我看不上公务员
<imtxc> orafy: 公务员已经考完了啊。
<imtxc> adam8157: 家农村，爸妈观念你们理解不了。
<Kamea> supercatexpert: 跟中国有什么关系
<adam8157> imtxc: 哪里都这样的
<imtxc>  就是难看bjl
<supercatexpert> Kamea: 这个很简单，打磨后的芯片卖到外面去了
<imtxc> 不是国企就认为没工作
<imtxc> 就着急啊。。。
<orafy> 国企坑啊
<Kamea> supercatexpert: 然后美军买了?
<orafy> 和我父母观点一样。。
<adam8157> roylez: 除了kindle it 还有什么比较好的
 * jyfl987 再等个5-6年吧
<eexp> 看 supercatexpert 说得，，语塞了。
<eexp> jyfl987: 你还没出国？
<eexp> 还不去加拿大当农场主？
<adam8157> eexp: 要把崽崽送出去不
<supercatexpert> ……
<jyfl987> eexp: 你给22w加元 我立刻就能去 
<imtxc> 是啊，感觉我没找到国企就着急的不行  就要我考试
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 他们都在想法出国呢
<adam8157> imtxc: 我刚从国企逃出来
<eexp> 都吹这么久了。就不能从你官爸爸那里，搞点？ jyfl987
<imtxc> adam8157: ...
<jyfl987> eexp: 我都说了 是你给我背的黑锅 我要有钱 早就出去了
<orafy> 国企不需要考试吧。。。文凭+关系就行
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 哦，， 讓他們 火化後 被貪官 吃下，，在國外拉出來就出國了
<jyfl987> orafy: 也要考一考 演给其他人看
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 你常逛kindle论坛, 遇到靠谱的kindle touch皮套跟我说下 先凑合用
<eexp> adam8157: 这么爱惜？
<imtxc> 没有关系，所以得考试
<eexp> 当宝贝哦。
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: ok，大概只能选国产山寨套啦
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 靠谱就行
 * Kamea is gone
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 硬件认证有个哥们拿了个fire，今天中午我体验了几分钟。
<adam8157> eexp: 屏比较脆弱
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 啧啧
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 我现在用的那种？
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • 挂起唤醒后wifi不能重连 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355557 RT 使用的是rtl8188cewifi，networkmanager，曾经尝试使用netcfg命令重连，但失败。不知道是不是networkmanager的问题。 后来没办法，唯有重启了，幸好重启后又正常了。 想问问大家，一般用什么网络管理？wicd？但貌似我照着wiki来做wicd用不了的样子，连gu ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 Kamea 歸西
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 恩恩
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 也行 靠谱就行
<gfrog_coding> CyrusYzGTt: 放鞭炮
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 还算靠谱，就是爱坏，沉
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 爱坏?
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog_coding§ 放 死氣
<eexp> 在你那里，靠谱是一个明确的概念？ adam8157
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 恩，我那个松紧带已经被我拽坏了
<imtxc> 收kindle 3
<gfrog_coding> eexp: 我深表怀疑
<adam8157> ...
<eexp> 我也模糊啊。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我想配眼镜 有没有性价比比较高的店铺推荐？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我也想 我也不知道
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你在北京多久了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 问你们同事两栖动物组的那些
<jyfl987> adam8157: 快3年了
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那你还问我!
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: jyfl987 lol
<roylez> adam8157: kindle it就挺好了。我现在郁闷的是手机浏览器上没有类似kindle it的插件
<jyfl987> adam8157: 但我一般都宅家里
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧 手机还有浏览器呢
<roylez> adam8157: uc，流氓浏览器
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 其行弥远，其知弥少 圣人都是宅家里的
<adam8157> roylez: 买新手机吧 这个送我
<roylez> adam8157: ...你用的啥手机？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ,, 額，， 幸好不知道 外面發生什麼事，， 不然，，就被你亂叫我 聖人可
<adam8157> roylez: Nokia 1202
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啧啧
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ,, 額，， 幸好不知道 外面發生什麼事，， 不然，，就被你亂叫我 聖人
<roylez> adam8157: 查查看
<roylez> adam8157: 不错...
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: adam8157 http://www.smzdm.com/coastal-com-sites-new-user-free-glasses-activities-again.html
<sevk> gfrog_coding ⇪ ti: 什么值得买 » Coastal.com网站新用户免费配镜活动（GUESS、Kenneth Cole、Levi’s、Hush Puppies），Again
<jyfl987> adam8157: 所以问问你同事吧 两栖动物 应该熟悉这里水陆情况
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 转运地址被封了
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 你果然强大 连免费的都出来了
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 嘛转运地址？
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 海外购的转运公司的地址
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 百通的嘛？ 换家公司
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 估计都被
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 这个免费配的问题在于 我本人没去 他们如何知道我的视力呢
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 本地测好数据在网站上直接填
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 还有造型问题 我脸大 
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 话说我一直想在上边找一个钛架呢
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 。。。。 这就木办法了
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 难道帝都没有靠谱的配眼镜的？
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 其实都有尺寸啦。 国内眼镜行业暴利，你可以去潘家园眼镜市场淘金
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 潘家园还有眼镜市场？？
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 不但有，还很大
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你这都不知道...
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 那里不都是卖古物的么 我的古琴就在那买的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啧啧
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 眼镜大概也算古董
<eexp> s
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 该不会给我配个蛤蟆镜吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 宅么
<jyfl987> 潘家园倒是离我不远 周末可以骑车去
<adam8157> jyfl987: 还有车哪
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是的 买了部双轮环保零油耗私家车
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 啧啧
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 还有北京市政府特许不用带驾照哦
 * gfrog_coding 这次免费配镜活动又没赶上好时间，漂亮镜框都被挑干净了
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 另外还有特许不用上牌照 特许人行道行驶
 * jyfl987 眼镜再好 盖不过人阿
<jiejie> 请教下，一般音频分析软件用哪种？谢谢
<jyfl987> clear
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 问个fx的问题： 怎么不能在地址栏执行 javascript:alert("OK") ? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355558 如题，fx的版本是8， 在opera下可以。在fx下就不行了，为什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mjp123 — 2011-11-29 16:40 
<alvin_rxg> jiejie: audacity ?
<Kandu> jyfl987: 平均每天睡多久?
<jiejie> alvin_rxg: 我查查看。。。最想像wireshark那种。。。。可以看到音频协议啥的。。
<alvin_rxg> 音频协议？那是啥东西？
<jiejie> alvin_rxg: 就是各种音频格式的分析嘛。。
<jiejie> alvin
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 还有三个面试在排队... 这几天被面试搞的信心大增啊
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 啧啧
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 看来你们缺人缺的狠哪
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 系啊
<jiejie> alvin_rxg: 就如同网络协议一样，哪个字段是什么之类的。可以很明显看清除
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。。。信心大增在什么方面啊？
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 我们也缺人，见到python比较强大的记得给我们推荐哈。
<adam8157> jiero: 觉得自己好棒 lol
<gfrog_coding> jiero: 蛋蛋发现原来自己还不是极弱爆的，hiahia
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 说的好ws。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 手头就有一个, fwd给你?
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。这样。
<Kandu> 又是蛋蛋又是棒的 XD
<jiero> Kandu: 你也会去吗？
<roylez> Kandu: +1
<adam8157> Kandu: 你最近...
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 给我？ 哦，也行，不过我不管招聘，还得继续fwd，哈
<Kandu> jiero: 不會，我小菜鳥
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 那算了 这大哥不咋靠谱
<jiero> Kandu: 真的么。。。
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 不靠谱在哪？
<roylez> adam8157: 我是不是补刀很及时？
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 说不好 感觉不行
<adam8157> roylez: ... 你总是及时挑出来
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 好吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa, adam8157 忽悠的最高境界 http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/nov/29/facebook-float-value-100bn?newsfeed=true
<sevk> roylez ⇪ t: Facebook float could value company at $100bn | Technology | guardian.co.uk 
<adam8157> roylez: 你把我思路打乱了 忘了刚才在想什么 哇啊啊
<roylez> adam8157: 你刚才在考虑怎么做蛋卷
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> 啊...好痛苦啊
<zoufeng> 自己上网搜索Pigin-qq插件，很多的，直接安装
<roylez> adam8157: 2011-11-29   16:12:25 上海市  离开处理中心,发往上海市速递物流张江揽投部 
<zoufeng> 大家有没有安装打印机驱动？
<adam8157> roylez: ...羡慕
<roylez> adam8157: 不恨了？
<adam8157> roylez: 恨死了
<roylez> lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...FaceBook就是大忽悠
<MeaCulpa> 这种网站在国内早死了，出来1k个clone
<adam8157> roylez: 我还是没想起来... 难受啊
<alvin_rxg> 29. November 2011 08:50 Leipzig DE Sendung hat das Verteilzentrum verlassen.
<zoufeng> 有人吗？
 * MeaCulpa 也会写写Python的，一两句。主席Py也写得...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我感觉我现在的理解力高出读书时候太多了...一样的东西，看起来顺溜的多
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 但记忆力更差...考试还是没戏
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 学校主页无法正常使用。怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355561 问题一：学校主页显示乱码，后来上网查了一下，将Character Encoding改成 Unicode UTF-8显示就正常了，虽然有效，但是一刷新网页或者再次打开网页，又要手动更改Character Encoding。 请问有什么方法将这个网页的默认打开方式为 Unicode UTF-8 S ...
<iaxmps> 改浏览器设置应该可以解决吧.
<NoIE> 执行 self.wxLightList.GetStringSelection() 后提示
<NoIE> IA__gtk_tree_selection_get_selected: assertion `selection->type != GTK_SELECTION_MULTIPLE' failed
<NoIE> 我该怎么办？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你除了搞os 还会搞啥？ 哦 还有除了嵌入式
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我啊, 会的不多...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 会折腾linux算不算
<MeaCulpa> 下班了
<maonx> tenzu 在么
 * adam8157 #nowplaying Queen - Too Much Love Kill You
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那不就是os
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我会写C 会写Shell...
<lerosua> adam8157:  你会 cshell 吗
<adam8157> lerosua: - - 不会csh
<jyfl987> adam8157: 会做具体的什么开发阿 
<lerosua> adam8157:  看吧，会c，会shell,合起来就不会了
<jyfl987> lerosua: 你果然对于识破假简历有经验阿 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 写过framebuffer的, hotplug的, loader...
<adam8157> jyfl987: =,=
<lerosua> adam8157:  你是高手啊，要膜拜
<adam8157> lerosua: 高个鬼哦 obj-c都不会 (哈哈
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你会用qt gtk么
<jyfl987> adam8157: 会扩展nginx么 会修改redis不
<lerosua> adam8157:  为啥一定要会obj-c ?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不会...之前的经验都是直接画framebuffer...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 会操作pgsql么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不会 不会...
<jyfl987> adam8157:  你看 
<adam8157> lerosua: 因为你这样的高手会 lol
<adam8157> jyfl987: 是啊 我很窄的...
<CyrusYzGTt> 嚴重 懷疑 lerosua 拉 adam8157 升級改造 gmlive
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 呃...
<adam8157> lerosua: 话说那天来面试的一个大哥, 跟我说linux下最喜欢的程序就喜欢gmlive
<lerosua> 有医生吗，给他治治吧。不轻了
<adam8157> 就是
<lerosua> adam8157:  不会吧 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..嗚嗚
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 你看看 gmlive已經是 經典了
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt:  我没啥感觉啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ .. 你是不負責任的 gmlive監護人
<adam8157> lerosua: 确实是... 我想看看他linux熟悉程度的, 问他linux下哪个程序给他感觉特爽 特强大 特方便. 他告诉我就是gmlive 
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我的回答是 內核
<pocoyo> adam8157: 他是不是该说 vim 你才最满意
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 我会喜欢回答 screen grep 管道 重定向之类的
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, 好吧，，  堅守道心去
<adam8157> pocoyo: VIM的话当然很满意
<alvin_rxg> 最喜欢的程序是啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ man pages
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 编译安装transmission问题！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355563 下载transmission-2.41.tar.bz2,解压后打开install文件，内容如下： 1. `cd' to the directory containing the package's source code and type `./configure' to configure the package for your system. Running `configure' might take a while. While running, it prints some messages telling which features  ...
<lerosua> adam8157:  那如果他不是搞开发的，的确是会回答图形端的程序的。
<pocoyo> adam8157: 还好没说 emacs 要不你还不爆他一顿k揍。
<adam8157> pocoyo: 那无所谓的
<adam8157> lerosua: :)
<lerosua> adam8157:  不过既然来面试，也是想做开发的吧，他回答gmlive，的确是有点奇怪 。
<lerosua> adam8157:  我回答一下我最喜欢的screen, vim, xargs
<jyfl987> lerosua: 很正常阿 说明这个人很真实 不虚假
 * adam8157 准备闪人了
<mooooo> adam8157: 为啥不能是gmlive？搞研发就不能看片了？
<adam8157> mooooo: 说明没有感受到*nix的好...
<jyfl987> adam8157: p 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 就是你这类人 才把linux的形象给搞咋了 还有你们公司的产品
<adam8157> jyfl987: 当然了 这些都是随便问问的... 又不是决定性的问题
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不过无所谓 反正那人是去你们公司 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 刚好符合你们的审美观
<adam8157> jyfl987: - - 这个看部门 不同部门喜好不一样, 我们部门只作kernel, 不做别的部分
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 那两栖动物都是内核组的？
<moriramar> ……
<adam8157_away> jyfl987: 一个kvm 一个kernel
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: 还有搞kvm的 拉出来整个 buyvm吧 这样多好
<adam8157_away> jyfl987: lerosua bye
<jyfl987> 额
<gfrog_coding> 。。。。
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 你是搞kvm的？
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: yep
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 那你怎么不出来租个独立服务器搞kvm卖
<huntxu> lerosua, 被喜欢了呢
<lerosua> huntxu:  你啊？ 你这么帅，被喜欢是正常的
<jiero> huntxu:  喜欢和讨厌一步之隔。
<jiero> huntxu: 哦。
<moriramar> 兩個人的話果斷成對比。
<huntxu> lerosua, 不敢
<lerosua> huntxu:  说说，谁喜欢你了。
<lerosua> 难道被表白了？
<metbsd> 那个verycd走的是mldonkey吗
<huntxu> lerosua, 这边的女生不合我的审美啊
<mao> ubuntu启动桌面突然一下在就慢了下来
<lerosua> huntxu:  你才去北京多久啊，就秒杀了一个，你让帝都的同胞们情何以堪啊，你让 jyfl987 呆三年没女人瞄一眼 情何以堪啊
<CyrusYzGTt> metbsd§ 我用 mldonkey 上傳和下載
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 lerosua gmlive的監護人 爆 jyfl987 的 料
<metbsd> mldonkey和amule是一样的吧
<alpha080> nonono
<metbsd> 一样用的吧
<alpha080> 不一样，各有各的好处
<lerosua> huntxu:  不过，不是北京本地的姑娘吧
<supercatexpert> 实现上有不同的地方
<metbsd> 都是ed2k开头的
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt:  你替 我宣传，我很谢谢你，可是，我没钱给的。
<metbsd> ed2k可以边下载边看吗
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 不用給，， 你改進 gmlive
<alpha080> 下的差不多了才行吧，用mplayer或者vlc
<Hoxily> sevk: hello
<lerosua> huntxu:  我听说 表白和破解一样，之前举步维艰，之后为所欲为，要小心啊
<sevk> Hoxily, 好  ㍪ 
<jiero> huntxu: 是你被告白了？
<jiero> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> 宰一只花脸的羯绵羊，装在水晶盘里招待贵宾是蒙古人待客的传统，是成吉思可汗定下的礼制。是蒙古人沿用的金律。是忠厚和贞洁的标志，是所有食品的德吉。吃草尖长大的嫩羊，是至诚心意的象征，是待客的上乘食物。喝泉水长大的鲜羊，是按礼节摆上的全羊。结！
<Hoxily> CyrusYzGTt: good evening.
<CyrusYzGTt> Hoxily§ good 傍晚 
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 没啥意思，能赚几个钱？
<Hoxily> CyrusYzGTt: 我这里全黑了.
<CyrusYzGTt> Hoxily§ 我這裏也是，， 我算的是 時辰
<huntxu> lerosua, >.<
<CyrusYzGTt>  我明白了 道巫 是一體的
<neolkb> 我悲剧了
<neolkb> 栽在专业上了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 說出你的罪狀，，  阿蒙 會原諒你的
<neolkb> 找工作 别人一看我是车辆工程系 面试机会都不给
<neolkb> 郁闷 。。 这帮SB
<GNUdog|away> 闪人，yeah
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 去當 UFO的 製造師吧
<neolkb> 咱就要拿车辆工程系这专业干程序员
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 本身就可以去当ufo或是et，哪里是什么制造师
<CyrusYzGTt> 呃 ，， 你問 ee幹什麼好，， 記住要 表面 虔誠，， 內心要厚黑的
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ ,, 哦，， 夢幻IRC
<CyrusYzGTt> et走了。。
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 新人第一帖，实在不想麻烦各位，不过我实在没办法了！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355569 linux系统安装问题！ 我的电脑是XP，现在又挂了一块新硬盘，没有分区，想在这个新硬盘上安装ubuntu， 在XP系统下，下载一个ubuntu 11.10的安装包，按网上的提示的方法，唯一不确定的是：在安装过程中，我也选 ...
<sevk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 有谁写C的？发现个古怪现象。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355571 Code: # include <stdlib.h> # include <stdio.h> # include <string.h> int *a; int *b; int main() {     a = (int*)malloc(1000000000 * sizeof(int));     b = (int*)malloc(sizeof(int));     //memset(a, 0, sizeof(int) * 1000000000 );     memset(b, 0, sizeof(int)); } 把前一个注释取消就出错 ...
<Bycgeek> hello
<sevk> Bycgeek, 好  ㍫ 
<iaxmps> 都吃过饭了么?
<Freebuilder> 论坛打不开了？
<Freebuilder> 之前还好好的，就吃个饭而已。
<lsong> hello world !
<pocoyo> Freebuilder: org挂了 com还行。
<pocoyo> lsong: bye world
<Freebuilder> 汗！
<Freebuilder> pocoyo,  .com 78 慢
<pocoyo> Freebuilder: : http://i.imgur.com/0Dwyy.png 不慢。
<Freebuilder> pocoyo, 地区性诧异
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: unmanaged 那种 还是不错的
<adam8157> roylez_: 我也买了那款秋衣...
<roylez_> adam8157: 到货了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚下单 我还没开始穿秋衣呢
<roylez_> adam8157: 我今天又败了100
<adam8157> roylez_: 啥
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.360buy.com/product/279303.html
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 【雀巢威化盒装】雀巢巧克力威化盒装640g*2盒（二连包） 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<adam8157> roylez_: 我还要买外套 皮鞋
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.360buy.com/product/318433.html
<adam8157> roylez_: 这个...
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.360buy.com/product/279189.html
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 【三利面巾】三利SL素雅提花面巾双条装 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<adam8157> roylez_: 吃的都在京东上买啊...
<roylez_> adam8157: 这两样吃的经常缺货的，太实惠了
<adam8157> roylez_: 据说我们市场部会给我提供一些T恤作为礼品
<mao> 怎么更改gnome的文件管理器阿
<roylez_> adam8157: 送我一件好了，nnnd
<adam8157> roylez_: 脆脆鲨这种东西吃公司的就好
<adam8157> roylez_: 那必须的啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 尼码...
<adam8157> roylez_: 还是你比较时尚, 我现在正在从真维斯向优衣库转型
<Freebuilder> 两个域名真的很蛋疼，为何不设一主一次，设次域名自动转发到主域名
<CyrusYzGTt> 在聽電臺 女主播的 踹氣聲  很有感覺
<jyfl987> adam8157: 一般公司最常招人的月份是几月？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 3, 9
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你准备了?
<liuhk388> 请问大家 有无在network manager里直接使用hostapd创建软AP的方法或插件之类的？
<Patrick_DJ> 有没有人坚持使用veket的?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有这个想法
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora飄過
<adam8157> jyfl987: 扔招聘网站上等猎头骚扰好了
<mao> debian能不能只删除某个软件包，而不删除依赖于它的软件包
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不想让公司晓得
<Patrick_DJ> 不晓得，不过不推荐。
<mao> 想用paman file manager替换nautilus
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你要什么职位的啊
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac232611/
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: 11分钟给你比利般的胸肌 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, 
<adam8157> roylez_: 各种俯卧撑
<roylez_> adam8157: 要那么好的腹肌去搞基啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我不去红毛 额 我跟你没有啥交集的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我想回杭州去 帝都这 我怕赚钱没命花
<adam8157> jyfl987: 经常在推上看到招人的 可以帮你留意
<adam8157> roylez_: 是胸肌好吧
<moriramar> adam8157: 才開始打卡？
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • syslinux怎么安装道u盘？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355576 发现用Grub2不能引导小puppy，我想用syslinux来启动盘上的puppy？求方法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kkkmaokkk — 2011-11-29 20:46 
<adam8157> moriramar: 打卡?
<Kandu> jyfl987: 說的是，北京不是人待的
<moriramar> adam8157: 你看那個下面的評論都是打卡的。
<metbsd> 谁是杭州的
<metbsd> ？
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/WorkLife/5576158
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 我也跟疯了跟疯了贴工资条
<jyfl987> Kandu: 千岛湖也不是
<jyfl987> Kandu: 千岛湖是野人待的
<metbsd> 我是杭州的
<jyfl987> metbsd: 你杭州哪里？
<metbsd> 千岛湖鱼头好吃
<metbsd> 杭州市区
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/WorkLife/5575897
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 跟风了跟风了。。。哈哈哈
<metbsd> 你杭州哪里
<roylez_> adam8157: 没交税？
<kamea> test
<sevk> kamea, ....  ㍬ 
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac266288/
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 高富帅都去死吧 - AcFun.tv
<jyfl987> 市区那么多 你在滨江吧？ metbsd 
<metbsd> 你咋知道的，呵呵
<jyfl987> metbsd: 滨江都是高新技术的 搞it的多半在那里
<metbsd> 你在杭州哪里呀
<jyfl987> 我在杭州读大学读了几年
<metbsd> 下沙？
<jyfl987> 恩
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我对创业的小团队有兴趣
<metbsd> 我好像和你聊过的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 如果你要关注 帮我留意这方面就可以了 当然 如果有超级大公司 可以出国什么的都可以
<metbsd> 现在大学毕业生创业有优惠的
<adam8157> roylez_: py php ruby or ?
<adam8157> jyfl987: ^^
<jyfl987> 那有什么用 我离开杭州 还有教育券没花完呢
<jyfl987> adam8157: py lua c
<metbsd> 你现在不在杭州了？
<jyfl987> 废话
<adam8157> got it
<Kandu> jyfl987: 一天睡多久呢?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 上海行不
<metbsd> 你现在到哪里去了
<metbsd> 上海别去了，太忙了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 上海跟北京没区别 
<metbsd> 还是杭州好
<jyfl987> adam8157: 北京有创业小团队也成 搞几年 赚够钱走人
<adam8157> 就杭州?
<metbsd> 其实也看你老家哪里的
<Kandu> jyfl987: 哼哼，這都保密
<jyfl987> Kandu: 保密什么
<Kandu> jyfl987: 剛問的，平均睡眠時間唄
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚那视频的俯卧撑方式完全没难度啊, 还不如标准的...
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我没看到 平均睡觉 6-7小时吧
<jiejie> 谁知道好用的音频格式分析软件么？？谢谢了
<Kandu> jyfl987: o,o 這麼少
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 教育网无法使用谷歌音乐，电信出口正常 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355581 我使用的校园网，兰州大学，chromium不使用代理，firefox使用学校提供的电信代理。 今天发现在教育网下无法使用谷歌音乐，提示所在区域无法使用，所有的按钮都是灰色的： 谷歌音乐.png 但是使用电信的代理时候发现一 ...
<jyfl987> Kandu: 也不少吧
<Kandu> jyfl987: 再少的，非人類了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 额 你这懒虫
<jyfl987> cl
<jyfl987> 我走了
<jyfl987> 下班
<mmfei> 各位。。换了64位系统了。。^_^。。。
<mmfei> 特地冒泡一下。。。嘎嘎
<byzantium> 我的电脑上网突然变的很慢 是中毒乐吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 可能是 SYN sent 攻擊了
<bluek> 中毒是好事
<bluek> 我想中毒都中不了
<CyrusYzGTt> netstat -antpu | grep SYN | awk '{print $5}' | awk -F: '{print $1}' | sort |
<CyrusYzGTt> uniq -c | sort -nr | more
<yi> 毒属强，便宜，买些就是了，吃饭时搅点
<CyrusYzGTt> netstat -antpu | grep SYN | awk '{print $5}' | awk -F: '{print $1}' | sort |uniq -c | sort -nr | more 有數據就是有攻擊
<dumb1224> firefox开了smooth scrolling怎么感觉没有很好的效果？
<dumb1224> 这个效果是gtk+实现的吗？
<byzantium> CyrusYzGTt, 没数据呀 
<byzantium> CyrusYzGTt, root@yp:~# netstat -antpu|grep SYN|awk '{print $5}'|awk -F: '{print $1}'| sort|uniq -c |sort -nr|more
<byzantium> root@yp:~# 
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ .. 把 more去掉 看看
<byzantium> CyrusYzGTt,  也没有数据
<byzantium> CyrusYzGTt, 会不会是我今天上黑客网站 有毒呀 
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ 好吧，， 不會了，，， 應該是 你的 ssh 帳號 什麼的 被 窮破解當中
<byzantium> CyrusYzGTt, 感觉那个网站很乱的 
<byzantium> CyrusYzGTt, 呵呵 什么意思阿 
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ 用 firefox+noscript+block+adb
<byzantium> 能解决吗？
<neolkb> 求职PHP程序员，有资源的朋友帮忙介绍介绍:-(  
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ .. 木有看到情況，， 不知道
<byzantium> CyrusYzGTt, 啊？  那我该怎么办呐  
<byzantium> CyrusYzGTt, 我用的firefox阿。不是基本上linux 下没毒的呀 
<byzantium> CyrusYzGTt, 不会现在也躲起来了吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ ,, 額，， 慢也有原因是你的 ISP引起的，， 比如 你上過什麼網站或者敏感的代理地址
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ 這種情況我經常遇到，， 歇歇十分鐘左右就恢復正常
<byzantium> CyrusYzGTt, 会不会有什么专门的方法清除一下呐  linux 新手没听过这方面的工具
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ .. 我也不知道，， 。。 我也想解決，， 
<byzantium> CyrusYzGTt, 估计吧 而且我的cpu还老高
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ 看 top 最高的是那個 如果是 gnome-shell 就註銷再登錄下
<byzantium> CyrusYzGTt, 看了  是linux1g1g
<byzantium> 就是那个 听歌的工具
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ ,, 估計是類似僵死了，， 殺死吧，， 
<byzantium> CyrusYzGTt, 还有就是firefox了  其他的都不上10的
<byzantium> CyrusYzGTt, 奥
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ 要自己排除問題，，把 所有自己開的程序從不那麼重要的程式先關閉看看
<CyrusYzGTt> 刷屏。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> sevk§ 能不能不回來那麼幾時
<Freebuilder> 困觉
<byzantium> 现在卡的 经常掉一下线
<CyrusYzGTt> 你上國內的大型網站，看看 視頻先吧
<byzantium> ao 
<yi> 我怎么觉得自己的大学过得这么空虚啊，求解
<CyrusYzGTt> 看 幾部 大作先吧，， 
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 弱弱的问一下 手动升级内核有什么好处 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355586 比如说3.0.1 3.1.* 神马的 统计信息: 发表于 由 voxtrior — 2011-11-29 22:07 
<CyrusYzGTt> 是道门，不是道教
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 系统的网络服务与此版本的网络管理器不兼容 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355588 网络提示：“系统的网络服务与此版本的网络管理器不兼容” 声音好像都没了，怎么回事 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangqi060934 — 2011-11-29 22:20 
<flh> 大家好，我的旧机器，用rsync同步文件，cpu百分百，温度升到92，死机，有办法吗？
<flh> 如何限制cpu占用或它的工作频率？
<adam8157> flh: man nice
<flh> adam8157: 你好
<adam8157> flh: hi
<flh> adam8157: 温度升到82度了，弄不好又在死机
<adam8157> flh: nice值越高, 优先级越低
<flh> adam8157: 另外，用旧电脑上的rsync同步，反而cpu省，我是把资料同步到旧电脑上
<flh> adam8157: 另外，用其它电脑上的rsync去同步，旧服务器的cpu反而高。为什么
<adam8157> flh: 呃 不知道...
<flh> adam8157: 去掉 -z参数后，效果好了点，
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac266288/  这个算励志片吧？
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.erji.net/read.php?tid=959164
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 快乐的DIY  教你打造史上性价比最高的播放器! 耳机大家坛 全球最大中文耳机论坛 
<adam8157> roylez_: 相当
<roylez_> adam8157: gmail改版之后web登录慢的跟背着屎的蜗牛似的
<adam8157> roylez_: 好久木有web登陆了
<roylez_> adam8157: 我要发个20M的附件，直接发感觉不靠谱
<adam8157> roylez_: 20M... gmail支持么?
<adam8157> roylez_: 扔到dropbox里好了
<roylez_> adam8157: 25M最大
<roylez_> adam8157: 现在上传70k，应该可以
<adam8157> roylez_: 20M...
<roylez_> adam8157: 要5分钟才能完全上传
<roylez_> adam8157: 发完就删，虽说空间不要钱，但这样也太浪费了
<adam8157> roylez_: 说实话 qqmail的超大附件功能不错
<roylez_> adam8157: 国内的邮件服务能用吗。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 我觉得还好, 只不过我没有qq...
<roylez_> adam8157: 我也是有扣扣的人
<roylez_> adam8157: 一年不登一次
<adam8157> roylez_: 啧啧
<roylez_> adam8157: 发出去了
<roylez_> adam8157: 威武了
<Patrick_DJ> adam8157: 终于碰到一位没有ＱＱ的国内IT人士了。
<MeaCulpa1> ...
<MeaCulpa1> 我也没
<CyrusYzGTt>  剛剛進來的都是 net split木有結束就進來的
<Patrick_DJ> ...
<byzantium> I have lost myself……
<CyrusYzGTt> 願 魔神保佑你，， 難無吃到豆腐的
<pityonline> http://www.erji.net/read.php?tid=959164 老牛逼了！
<centerpoint> 有对gtk线程熟悉的吗?
<centerpoint> button的callback调用了一个线程, 在线程里面操作gtk对象,需要threads_enter/leave 吗?
<Colin-shzsc> 话说 Pingus 这游戏算是怎样的智商？
<Colin-shzsc> 我这昵称是注册了的，刚才忘记验证了……
<adam8157> Patrick_DJ: ...
 * kamea tc有點奇怪。編譯出來的文件好怪
 * kamea tc和gcc編譯出來的不一樣
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 還不睡
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ ，， 不想早睡，， 昨天穿越了，， 不想這麼早睡，， 很討厭自己又毀滅了一個空間了，， 
<Colin-shzsc> kamea: 上次微博上看到有说是两者什么地方的算法不一样，具体什么我不懂，我连 shell 脚本都不会写的
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 毀滅空間？
<LiMou_Coding> centerpoint, 不需要。 你在主线程 已经enter / leave 了。 在 signal callback 不需要
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 嗯，， 根據我做的夢，， 一共毀滅了 7個空間，還有 兩個世界
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 你是濕婆？
<CyrusYzGTt> Kandu§ 什麼 濕婆???
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§  什麼 濕婆???
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 毀滅與創造之神
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ .. 額。。 我不信佛，， 
<centerpoint> LiMou_Coding: 谢谢. gtk.mian被enter/leave包围后, callback里面生成的所有的线程甚至子线程操作gtk对象都是不需要enter /leave pair吗?
<LiMou_Coding> centerpoint, Callbacks require a bit of attention. Callbacks from GTK+ signals are made within the GTK+ lock. However callbacks from GLib (timeouts, IO callbacks, and idle functions) are made outside of the GTK+ lock. So, within a signal handler you do not need to call gdk_threads_enter(), but within the other types of callbacks, you do.
<LiMou_Coding> centerpoint, 文档特别阐述了这点
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 世界的毀滅者與創造者。不是佛。是三大天神之一
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ .. 額，， 明顯 濕婆。。 不在 道門的神譜中。。 
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 婆羅們教
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ .. 古印度 教，，， 更加不信，，  ，，你一邊去吧，， 我要洗澡了，， 
<LiMou_Coding> centerpoint,  gtk 是全局global lock aware 的,
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 洗你的小雞雞去吧
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 希望你還有小雞雞， :p
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ .. ，， 好吧，， 你在詛咒我 性無能，， 。。 也同樣 詛咒你
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<centerpoint> LiMou_Coding: 谢谢. 不太明白这个lock aware.看过文档提到thread aware , 没怎么明白.初学gtk
<LiMou_Coding> centerpoint, 等一下 帮你找个文章 
 * kamea as a king is gone
<centerpoint> LiMou_Coding: gtk文档说避免在非UI线程操作gtk对象, 由 signal callback 生成的线程属于UI线程吧?
<LiMou_Coding> centerpoint, 意识是gtk不是线程安全的 所以要枷锁。 
<centerpoint> LiMou_Coding: 明白了
<LiMou_Coding> 但是enter /leave 会全局的控制lock
<LiMou_Coding> http://blogs.operationaldynamics.com/andrew/software/gnome-desktop/gtk-thread-awareness
<sevk> LiMou_Coding ⇪ t: Multi-threaded GTK applications – Part 1: Misconceptions - Operations and other mysteries
<LiMou_Coding> centerpoint, 对的
<centerpoint> LiMou_Coding: 那就好. 我的功能实现几乎都在callback里面.
<centerpoint> LiMou_Coding: 主要从网上抓取页面分析内容,逐渐的添加到text_view里面
<LiMou_Coding> centerpoint, 嗯  :)
<centerpoint> LiMou_Coding: 不用线程的话,抓取页面的时候,UI阻塞了.除了线程,没有别的办法了吧?
<LiMou_Coding> centerpoint, , 我不实际用gtk已经有些时间了 不好意识 不知道除了线程 ， 还能有什么其他的方法。可能其他人知道吧？
<centerpoint> LiMou_Coding: 我用的pygtk . 初始化线程,网上说的可以 gobject_threads_init()和
<centerpoint> gtk.gdk.threads_init()和
<centerpoint> gtk.threads_init(),效果有什么不同?
<LiMou_Coding> 实际是都是Gdk lock
<LiMou_Coding> python不了解 不好意思
<centerpoint> LiMou_Coding: 用哪个更好呢? 这个在c里面, g_threads_init()和gdk_threads_init() 等有区别吗?
<centerpoint> LiMou_Coding: pygtk 只是简单的包装了一下,主要的文档和api还是看 GTK的
<ziyuan> 有用过fontmerge的么
<LiMou_Coding> 对c 在call gdk_threads_init(前  g_threads_init 是必须的
<centerpoint> LiMou_Coding: 嗯.好像看过g_threads_init是启用glib的线程支持的
<LiMou_Coding> centerpoint, 嗯
<centerpoint> LiMou_Coding: 我主要是写个工具给同事的,他是在windows下,所以我选择了python + GTK , 跨平台运行没问题的说,但是在windows下很丑...
<LiMou_Coding> centerpoint, 呵呵 理解
<Patrick_DJ> 躺
<LiMou_Coding> centerpoint, 如果你对C++熟悉 , 或许可以考虑qt
<LiMou_Coding> centerpoint,我个人觉得 qt的线程和网络都好理解 编程也方便
<LiMou_Coding> 对比gtk
<centerpoint> LiMou_Coding: 一直用的gnome环境,看到的都是gtk的程序,就自然的选了gtk....呵呵
<LiMou_Coding> :)
<fyodor_> 有用 webos 的么？我在 fstab 中挂载选项指定 cp936 的 codepage，重启后无法挂载。删掉再重启后，居然把这个 vfat 用户数据分区给格式化了！！！ Orz....
<centerpoint> LiMou_Coding: 看来我是上了贼船了,呵呵 , 搞完了这个项目,试试Qt
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:34:30)
 * kamea tc和gcc之所以編譯出來的不衕原因是對int的解釋不衕，
<adam8157> kamea: ?
<alpha080> test
<sevk> alpha080, ....  ㍘ 
<kamea> adam8157: tc的int好像不能存一個地址
<alvin_rxg> sshcenter.info 到底干嘛的？
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/1GHyC
<adam8157> kamea: 怎么会... 不过, 你为啥用tc啊!!!
<alvin_rxg> 刚一上来，看速度很快，觉得不错，再看它价格也便宜。结果……里边能干啥？
<kamea> adam8157: android上跑dos,在dos裡跑tc
<adam8157> kamea: ...
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 翻*用的
<kamea> adam8157: 在android上跑tc
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: ssh 啊……它页面上都说了，“本站提供SSH账号服务，方便Linux入门者学习各种命令，并可做网络转发。”
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: 中间那部分没的么？
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 重点在"并可网络转发"...中间只是打打掩护
<alvin_rxg> shit
<alvin_rxg> 那我不买了
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 基本上卖ssh的都这么说
<kamea> alvin_rxg: 你竟然髮現了這個網站
<HFeng> 谁有好的翻墙软件？
<alvin_rxg> kamea: 是你的？
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 你在国外, 买这个干啥 - -
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: 两个用途，一是作一些挂在网络上的操作，再就是加速访问国内页面
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 买个VPS呗
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 睡觉了哈 bye
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: 呃……
 * kamea is gone
<HFeng> Bye
<alvin_rxg> android 上装个 ssh啥的，干嘛要 root ？
<microcai2> hi
<sevk> microcai2, 好  ㍙ 
<mayli> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<alvin_rxg1> Tue Nov 29 19:27:59 CET 2011
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<mayli> ofan: .............
<fivesheep> ofan: 有出售天朝的vpn不?
<ofan> fivesheep: 木有..
<fivesheep> 太可惜了
<ofan> ..
<alvin_rxg1> fivesheep: 需求和我类似. xD
<larry___1> alvin_rxg1: 遇到一个很奇怪的事情。pidgin的msn在学校的网络可以登录，在家里的不行。一开始怀疑家里的无线路由的原因，可是后来发现empathy的msn可以登录，~~，不知道为什么啊
<alvin_rxg1> larry___1: 打开 Debug window 看看有啥信息
<larry___1> alvin_rxg1: 的debug window?
<alvin_rxg1> larry___1: pidgin => help => debug window
<larry___1> alvin_rxg1: ok，回家我看看。不过有提示说not know sever什么的
<alvin_rxg1> =.= 你明白它代表什么的吧
<larry___1> alvin_rxg1: 恩，这个知道。但问题是，empathy中用的是一样的server啊。回去看看debug吧
<alvin_rxg1> 他俩一个父亲
<larry___1> alvin_rxg1: 什么意思呢？
<alvin_rxg1> 都是 libpurple
<larry___1> alvin_rxg1: 那telepathy与libpurple有什么不同？
<alvin_rxg1> “继承” ？
<larry___1> telepathy 继承 libpurple ?
<alvin_rxg1> ahhhh 没用过 gnome 那一套，只知道是有关系的，但不清楚具体的关系是如何的
<larry___1> alvin_rxg1: 那你是用什么滴啊？
<larry___1> kde?
<alvin_rxg1> awesome
<alvin_rxg1> awesome + pidgin
<larry___1> 我最近学着用fvwm-crystal
<gebjgd> gnome3 还凑合
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 怎么这会儿变 “凑合” 了？
<larry___1> gebjgd: gnome 3 比 unity 好多啦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 我觉得不错
<alvin_rxg1> 哼哦吧
<alvin_rxg1> 好吧
<larry___1> 就是依赖太多，还有点笨重，
<gebjgd> larry___1: 上网本跑的很快
<larry___1> gebjgd: 是很流畅的说
<gebjgd> larry___1: 是因为用了btrfs systemd
<larry___1> gebjgd: gnome 3 ?
<gebjgd> larry___1: 恩
<alvin_rxg1> uploadpie.com/jHyhJ
<jiero> alvin_rxg1:  telepathy 和 libpurple 好像没关系。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 罗杰
<alvin_rxg1> TNND weibo.com 竟然不给用 png
<alvin_rxg1> Salsa Panda 回的好！ xD   http://www.douban.com/group/topic/23798110/
<sevk> alvin_rxg1 ⇪ ti: 直观证明:根号2等于1 
<alvin_rxg1> LZ你的JB直立起来之后在中午某时刻太阳下投影在你肚子上的投影为0.5cm。因为你JB上任一点在这个投影上都有一一对应的一个点。 所以你的JB长度等于0.5cm
<larry___1> alvin_rxg1: 哈哈哈 这是谁的回复啊
<alvin_rxg1> larry___1: salsa panda 回复的
<ofan> .....
<gebjgd> 豆瓣都上
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你够无聊的
<alvin_rxg> gn8
<sevk>  06:19
#ubuntu-cn 2011-11-30
<larry___1> irssi 有没有nitification tray 啊？
<snugglecat> 昨天一整天上不了网
<snugglecat> 是不是 dns 设了 8.8.8.8 的问题啊
<snugglecat> 是不是 设置 dns 会有问题的啊
<snugglecat> 有人解答我的问题么
<snugglecat> 我的主辅dns都设了 google 的 8.8.8.8， 昨天一天都上不了网
<snugglecat> 不知道是不是 dns 设置的问题
<snugglecat> 有人回答我的问题么
<roylez> snugglecat: ping 8.8.8.8能通吗
<kadmus> ?
<snugglecat> roylez, 现在能通， 但不知道昨天能不能通， 我现在还是用 8.8.8.8
<kadmus> 用nslookup测一下。
<eexp> 现在说，屁用哦。
<snugglecat> 我想知道 不能 上网和 dns 有没有关系， 我是有时候不能上
<eexp> 估计isp昨天搞行动
<kadmus> 便秘吧？
<eexp> 你使用remote_dns了？
<snugglecat> eexp, 我是想知道是不是和 dns 有无关系， 因为在我这鸡蛋脑袋能想到的只有 dns 是最大可能
<eexp> 回答上面的
<kadmus> 贱猫玉米棒捅多了
<snugglecat> 啥是 remote_dns
<snugglecat> kadmus, ... 你改名了???
<eexp> 。你这不知道。被封正常。
<kadmus> 就是非isp的dns.
<snugglecat> 哦， 那我还是改回联通的 dns
<snugglecat> 是啊， google 的 dns
<eexp> 一搜索google啥，isp自动断你几分钟。去启用remote_dns吧。about:config里面的。
<kadmus> 没，正装笔记本着。
<snugglecat> kadmus, 哦， 你是 knownbad ???
<kadmus> 不我是你爷爷。
<snugglecat> 昨天上不了网，屁股憋的难受
<snugglecat> .....................
<snugglecat> 能上就好， 谢了 roylez , 谢了 eexp, 谢了 kadmus 。 我去 恶补 av 片
<kadmus> man nslookup。 下次自个测试。
<snugglecat> 好的， 但是我不能上网怎么测试
<roylez> snugglecat: ......
<snugglecat> 不能上网也能测试的么
 * snugglecat 有一鸡蛋脑袋
<snugglecat> roylez, :)
<roylez> eexp: xp你来得好早啊
<kadmus> 不能上网的定义是？
<kadmus> 没电？  没电脑？  没屁眼？
<snugglecat> 连不上
<roylez> snugglecat: 能ping 8.8.8.8但是不能上网？
<kadmus> 是拨号的吧？
<knownbad> snugglecat: 其乃的
<snugglecat> roylez, 现在可以了啊， 现在我上网还是用 这个 来上网呢
<kadmus> 可能维修而已
<kadmus> 还是谁把你的线拔了。
<snugglecat> 现在能 ping 8.8.8.8 也能上网， 至于我昨天不能上网， 是不是也不能 ping 8.8.8.8 ， 就不知道了， 我正怀疑这个呢
<knownbad> 妈的
<snugglecat> kadmus, 好吧
<snugglecat> 你俩马甲骂啊， 好狠
<snugglecat> 我以前也是过上不去， 不过就一晚上
<kadmus> 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 早
<kadmus> 你问下邻居，搞不好你那区有问题。
<snugglecat> 我邻居用电信的
<snugglecat> 我用联通的
<kadmus> 我骂的是我自己忘了装中文字体。
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 好了， 我去恶补 av 了， 昨天憋的辛苦
<kadmus> adios.
<larry___1> 有没有systray可以提示irssi的消息的啊？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/psu16.jpg
<roylez> larry___1: 有
<larry___1> roylez: 是什么呢？
<roylez> larry___1: 自己搜索 irssi libnotify
<larry___1> roylez: 这个已经在用了。我想问的是想pidgin那种，在系统托盘里闪闪的提醒的那种
<roylez> larry___1: 恐怕没有
<larry___1> roylez: 因为libnotify，提示过一会儿，就没有了，有时候，还是会漏掉
<MeaCulpa> 娃哈哈，CPU风扇狂转
<MeaCulpa> libtool威武
<MeaCulpa> Lenovo ThinkCentre在哭泣
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 杀了你，不光节省了粮食，也节省了电力，估计可以升级吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 杀了我你升3级
<MeaCulpa> git warning 好多
<MeaCulpa> 烂货
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 升3级，那我岂不跟东哥一个级别了？考虑下...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 风扇怎么那么灵敏...cc的时候转的快，link的时候狂转
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 杀了我你可以请假在家分配点数了...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: nnnd，pbc忘写了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sebug.net/vuldb/ssvid-24264
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 24264: Linux GNU Debugger "debug_gdb_scripts"加载任意代码执行漏洞
<CyrusYzGTt> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/brief-intro-gpu-acceleration-browser-on-linux.html
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 简述 Linux 平台上浏览器的 GPU 加速 — LinuxTOY
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...我还没写呢
<eexp> x roylez p
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 今天最后一天？
<eexp> 啥最后一天？
<roylez> eexp: .....
<eexp> roylez: 啥最后一天？
<guanbeilang> 今天周三，明天周四，后天周五，然后放假~哦耶！
<snugglecat> kadmus, 对了， 我找到原因了， 是不是因为我看 a 片太多， 所以 isp 断了我的网
<kadmus> @@～
<kadmus> 有这回事？
<kadmus> 可能是你喷到了猫断了dsl.
<snugglecat> ......
<kadmus> 你太强了。
<guanbeilang> kadmus:那应该是错误678，远程主机无响应~哈哈
<eexp> snugglecat: 你没仔细看我之前说的。
<snugglecat> 哦， 我去看a片了， 我再看看
<snugglecat> 我用的是 8.8.8.8 应该算是 remote_dns 吧
<snugglecat> google 的
<snugglecat> 应该是
<MeaCulpa> 又见谭浩强...
<snugglecat> 肯定是
<snugglecat> .....
<kadmus> 问题是他所谓的不能上网是 dns 被墙了还是就断网。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我上礼拜临时抱佛脚，往Dev Works上安插了个Blog -_-!
<mengyi> 去上课咯
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 现在审批通过了，12月份可以往上面喷了...数量战胜质量
<snugglecat> kadmus, , pppoe-start 不能上
<snugglecat> kadmus, 没断
<kadmus> 那就是不能拨接了。
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<snugglecat> kadmus, 应该是吧， 我对这没啥概念。 
<eexp> snugglecat: 才不是。
<huntxu> ofan, 5元包年我就考虑
<kadmus> 买个 vpn/ssh 送玉米棒加奶油。
<snugglecat> 。。。
<ofan> huntxu: 玩切..
<jeepkid> .......
<jeepkid> huntxu, 
<snugglecat> eexp, 哦
<jeepkid> huntxu, 还在哇,呵呵...
<eexp> 嗯。你买 ofan 的东西算了。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 好吧
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH --- 非诚勿扰
<huntxu> ofan, 你想，包年我的风险多大
<huntxu> ofan, 万一你跑了我5块钱就没了啊
<eexp> ofan: 收推荐费。
<snugglecat> ofan, 让我为你打工， 用工资来付钱可以么
<MeaCulpa> ofan 不会跑的
<jeepkid> 兄弟们,我升级gnome的时候出现这种提示,有谁能帮帮忙么.谢啦"无法安装“gnome”(E:无法修正错误，因为您要求某些软件包保持现状，就是它们破坏了软件包间的依赖关系。) "
<kadmus> 五元的风险？
<ofan> 。。。
 * kadmus 笑翻了
<MeaCulpa> 丫跑了我拿它email注册色情网站，拿他支付宝帐号开裸聊
<ceetozz> 包月的多少钱呢，包年呢 ？
<ofan> 世风日下啊！！！
<MeaCulpa> ofan丫跑了我拿它email注册色情网站，拿他支付宝帐号开裸聊
<ofan> ....
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 你，，，
<huntxu> kadmus, 5块钱也是钱
<huntxu> MeaCulpa, 有手机号不？
<eexp> huntxu: 一个比一个抠啊。
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 没有~
<ofan> 一人给五毛，都别捣乱了..
<huntxu> eexp, 财主在上...
<kadmus> 但这好似要求太高了吧
<huntxu> eexp, 哪像你仔仔从3个月开始久喝健康快车...
<eexp> 头天那谁，抠门的。是 snugglecat
<eexp> 健康快车...
<ofan> 是营养快线吧
<ofan> huntxu: 苹果味的不错...
<huntxu> 健康快车是我们那个年代的...
<ofan> 奥
<huntxu> 乐百氏出品啊
<huntxu> 不知道还在不在
<ofan> 貌似我喝过
<kadmus> snugglecat 是贱，我给他免费的 ssh 他就不要。
<eexp> 咋你这都知道。nnnd huntxu
<ofan> 那时候我妈还不给买
<huntxu> eexp, 你自己blog里写的
<ofan> huntxu: 求地址
<huntxu> eexp, 你把你仔仔的坐标都暴露了
<eexp> 。你研究文学的？这么钻研
<ofan> 女娃么？
 * huntxu 高价出售ee儿子幼儿园名字地址
<huntxu> 还带照片哦亲，方便绑架哦亲
<eexp> 超。哪里找的。我都没写过blog
<huntxu> eexp, 自己回头翻去
<snugglecat> :)
<larry> larry: hello
<JuncoJet> JuncoJet hi
<huntxu> roylez, 。
<larry> larry: ?
<eexp> roylez: 还没回答
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于启动引导器的问题，请各位不吝赐教！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355613 原来的系统是XP（主盘），再挂一块从盘装ubuntu时，如果把启动引导器装到XP的主盘上，最后会不会出现直接进ubuntu而找不到XP的情况？ 这时候怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangbodang — 2011-11-30 9:47 
 * Kamea 同样的源码,Vc编译出来的Crash,tc编译出来的与理应得到的不同,Gcc编译出来的正常,有点奇怪
<Kamea> snugglecat: .
<snugglecat> 我今天又学了个新词“科学上网”，伟大的网友现在管翻墙叫科学上网了。
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你是机器人么
<snugglecat> 现在 叫科学上网了?
<Kamea> snugglecat: CyrusYzGTt是机器人
<snugglecat> Kamea, 啥来的
<snugglecat> 啥源码
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: !time
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 20121202
<mayli> hjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjhhhhhhhj
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, !date
<snugglecat> Kamea, 他看人的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 08:00:00:000
<snugglecat> ..........
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你电脑没电池了吧
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 大家在火狐上的Adobe Reader插件有问题吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355616 我的老是出错。就是点开pdf文件后，新出来的页面全黑，不显示任何文本。 每次都要重启火狐才行，要么就是直接将pdf下载下来看。 不知道大家有没有遇到这样的问题，应该如何解决呢？ 我的系统是 ubuntu 11.04 火狐的版本 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 。。 嗯嗯，， 求贊助，， 需要 60億美元，， 我就可以移民了
<snugglecat> ......
<Kamea> snugglecat: int n,c;FILE *f;scanf("%s",&n);f=fopen(&n,"w+");getchar();c=getchar();for (;c!=0x0c;) {fputc(c,f);c=getchar();}printf(&n);
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 移民火星?
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 移民 地仙界
<snugglecat> 又来 &n， 那个你不崩溃 就怪了
<snugglecat> Kamea, int 就几个字， 你文件名多少个字
<Kamea> snugglecat: 只有Vc crash,tc和Gcc都没Crash,但是Tc的问题是需要两次0x0c才能结束,好奇怪,Gcc正常
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你声明一个int， 在内存就分配了 sizeof (int) 长度给 n。 
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你干嘛这样呢
<snugglecat> 谁能把 Kamea 拍醒啊
<Kamea> snugglecat: 我也不知道我为什么要这样
<Kamea> snugglecat: Tc竟然还没有1M.好小啊
<snugglecat> int n， 你强制 输入一个字符串给他， 最多也只能输 sizeof (int) -1 个字符， 最后一字还得全设 0
 * CyrusYzGTt 喃喃自語，， 天地玄黃，宇宙洪荒，， 五丁五甲。 拍醒 Kamea 
<snugglecat> Kamea, int n; scanf (“%s", &n); 然后你想办法把后8位全置 0 就没问题了
<snugglecat> 1111 1111 1111 0000
<snugglecat> 类似酱紫
<Kamea> snugglecat: 在Tc中把int改成long就正常了,不知为什么会这样,昨天晚上改了好长时间
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你 int 的后8位全得是0
<roylez> adam8157: 已经到公司收发室了
<roylez> adam8157: 你那个肿么样
<Kamea> snugglecat: 从那方面能知道这些内容?
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子
<snugglecat> Kamea, 要不你改成 union { int n; char c [sizeof (int)]; } a; scanf (“%s", &a.c); f=fopen(a.c,"w+");
<Kamea> snugglecat: 我把int改成long就没事了在Tc中
<snugglecat> Kamea, 有个函数对一个数的某几个位全置0的
<Kamea> snugglecat: 共用体?
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你那是瞎碰的好吗
<snugglecat> int n = 0; scanf ("%s", &n); 你就输入一个字符，也许也可以
<snugglecat> Kamea, 对啊
<snugglecat> Kamea, 要不你改成 union { int n; char c [sizeof (int)]; } a; scanf (“%s", &a.c); f=fopen(&a.n,"w+");
<debianer> 最近还有什么好玩的软件或有戏吗
<snugglecat> tc 的还是 32位机器
<adam8157> roylez: 状态还是木有变...
<snugglecat> Kamea, int 貌似是 16 位的， 前八位输入字符， 后八位全得是0
<Kamea> snugglecat: 好吧,我还没看到,不知为什么看不下去指针后面的内容,比如链表还有那些结构体
<snugglecat> Kamea, int 变量， 强制保存字符串，要正常， 就只能 一字符 后一 \x0
<adam8157> roylez: life changed: CTRL-w K will switch vertical split into horizontal, CTRL-w H will switch a horizontal into a vertical.
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你超出了字数， 保存的数据就放在 未定义的内存了
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你是想做 黑客么
<snugglecat> Kamea, dos 更危险， dos 的应用程序的内存不是处在保护模式下的
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你那做法， 你输入超多字符， dos 就的崩溃了
<KameaA> snugglecat: 不是有%S吗
<snugglecat> 那个不管你 字符串 越界的
<KameaA> 哦
<snugglecat> KameaA, 你之老老实实 char filename[255]; scanf ("%s", filename); 好么
<KameaA> snugglecat: 好吧
<snugglecat> KameaA, int n; 那个符号对应的 就只有 sizeof (int) 大小， 超出了， 有可能覆盖掉 其它变量的数据。 读的话， 会吧不是 n 的数据也读了
<KameaA> snugglecat: 库和头文件是什么关系
<eexp> snugglecat: 应该strncp。你255，不怕溢出？
<eexp> 这蛋疼的 KameaA。天天学c
<snugglecat> eexp, 也好过他 用 int 数据来保存字符串 吧
<snugglecat> eexp, 也好过他 用 int 变量来保存字符串 吧
<eexp> 那是高手的行为。 lol
<KameaA> 俺只是晚上有空的时候看看
<KameaA> 不是天天学,
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 高手，， 不知道 怕不怕 菜刀
<snugglecat> kam
<snugglecat> KameaA, 你还是老老实实学吧。 回头再深入
<snugglecat> KameaA, 头文件 是 声明。 
<ofan> 围观围观的
<adam8157> eexp: 小e 你来啦
<KameaA> snugglecat: 嗯,那库和头文件?
<eexp> 蛋蛋猫记
<eexp> 有空了？
<eexp> 出来聊天
<adam8157> eexp: 不是很忙
<adam8157> eexp: life changed: CTRL-w K will switch vertical split into horizontal, CTRL-w H will switch a horizontal into a vertical.
<eexp> 那过来，给我笑一个。
<adam8157> eexp: - -
<KameaA> snugglecat: Tc是16位的不能用Gcc的库吧?
<eexp> 啥。 emacs?
<eexp> nnnnd
<snugglecat> KameaA, 俩的格式都不一样啊
<adam8157> eexp: vim的啊
<eexp> 有这么复杂的热键？天啊。
<adam8157> roylez: 拿到了?
<eexp> 浪费青春
<KameaA> snugglecat: 那跨平台的交叉编译是怎么回事
<adam8157> eexp: 哼 (你能不能mention我的名字啊, 你这样我没notify的...
<mayli> KameaA: 需要夸平台的abi
<eexp> adam8157: adam8157 
<adam8157> eexp: 乖
<eexp> 完蛋，被抢先了。
<maivel> 有熟悉rsync的没？rsync -avzP --include=index* --exclude=* 1.2.3.4::www /test 我想只同步index开头的文件 这样写一个文件都不同步 看语法应该没什么问题啊 请教了
<adam8157> eexp: 乖
<eexp> 完蛋猫
 * eexp 只好取小名来反击了。
<mayli>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
<snugglecat> 本来用牛奶冲咖啡的， 我用牛奶冲牛奶了， 完了还找盖子盖杯子， 我说的是该瓶子的盖子
<snugglecat> KameaA, 交叉编译不知道， 移植， 源码不改， 在另一系统重新编译
<KameaA> 在Android上跑Dos.再在Dos上跑Windows,在Windows里不知能不能再跑个Free Bsd.如果能的话 lol
<tingo> 有什么好的gnome shell extension 是显示系统信息的
<tingo> ghosTM55,好啊
<ghosTM55> tingo: hi :)
<tingo> ：）
<ghosTM55> tingo: 难得看到你上irc
<tingo> ghosTM55, 是的，偶尔上来以下看看
<lainme> maivel: 可以同步。你是要把www同步到本地test？会不会是路径问题。ip:~/www ~/test。从远端$HOME/www同步到本地$HOME/test
<ghosTM55> tingo: 最近在忙什么
<tingo> 上班的杂事-。-
<ghosTM55> tingo: :-)
<ghosTM55> tingo: 还在玩Linux么
<tingo> ghosTM55, 你呢？
<tingo> 有啊
<ghosTM55> tingo: 我忙着自己的创业项目，快上线了
<debianer> 最近有好玩的软件和有戏吗
<ghosTM55> tingo: 非常忙，尤其这两个月
<tingo> ghosTM55, 我刚装了linux mint 12
<tingo> ghosTM55, 我等待你上线呢
<ghosTM55> tingo: 我还没玩过mint，我现在在体验gnome 3，我前面配置了一下，感觉还是很好用的
<CyrusYzGTt> ghosTM55§ 鬼來了，， 快跑，。。
<snugglecat> tingo, conky 不行么
<ghosTM55> CyrusYzGTt: 不是快跑。。。是 快跑啊！！！
<snugglecat> tingo, 干嘛要玩 g3
<snugglecat> ghosTM55, 不好用
<tingo> ghosTM55, 我也在适应gnome3 
<CyrusYzGTt> ghosTM55§ 。。。 能代表 啊，，這個字
<ghosTM55> snugglecat: 你觉得哪里不好用 ？
<tingo> linuxmint可以在2和3之间切换
<snugglecat> tingo, 不好用
 * snugglecat 打倒 g3
<ghosTM55> tingo: gnome-tweak-tool能够配置一些很关键的东西
<tingo> 哪里添加linux系统信息
<maivel> lainme: en 我在试试
<ghosTM55> tingo: 现在我gnome 3里也有像mac上一样的emacs式的系统快捷键了，非常爽
<tingo> 恩，我看到了
<snugglecat> ghosTM55, workspace, 窗口切换 方式
<ghosTM55> snugglecat: 好像是能够调整的，我觉得窗口切换方式没什么问题，workspace我现在也只用一个了，不像以前还会分以下
<snugglecat> ghosTM55, 我第一个 workspace 是 main, 第二个玩游戏， 第三个编程， 第四个 上网
<tingo> snugglecat, 我觉得还是双显比较爽
<ghosTM55> 双显比较爽+65535
<tingo> snugglecat, 人是单线程动物
<yangjia> 我主机用的是宽带拨号，vmware选nat联网模式，主机ping不到虚拟机。
<yangjia> 这是怎么回事呀
<yangjia> 虚拟机也ping不到主机
<snugglecat> ghosTM55, 他要调顺序，奶奶的， 就是一工程
<snugglecat> ghosTM55, 我是窗口控， 分类控
<snugglecat> ghosTM55, 不想 播放器和编程的ide放在一起， 不想播放器和浏览器翻在一起
<snugglecat> tingo, 男人是单线程， 女的是多线程
<snugglecat> tingo, 女人可以一边 ooxx 一边打电话， 看一 a 片
<snugglecat> yangjia, 不懂， 但我用 vbox 的时候可以， 可能我用的联网模式不一样
 * ghosTM55 表示蛋疼
<snugglecat> 现在没有 vbox， 忘了怎么 设了， 我也是乱搞的
<tingo> 我要去吃饭了，各位
<adam8157> ghosTM55: ...
<yangjia> snugglecat: 你主机也是宽带拨号的么
<tingo> 然后又要去上班了
<ghosTM55> tingo: 88，多联系
<tingo> 恩
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 你来拉
<tingo> 我貌似没有+你gtalk
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 常驻 :)
<tingo> robinwong51@gmail.com
<ghosTM55> tingo: ghosthomas at gmail
<ghosTM55> tingo: 你加我好了
<ghosTM55> adam8157: ^_^
<xiangfu> snugglecat, try awesome windows manager.
<tingo> okay
<snugglecat> yangjia, 是啊
<yangjia> snugglecat: 嗯，这可能是vmware的一个bug。我只要用其他联网方式都没问题
<yangjia> snugglecat: 谢啦~~
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 在忙么，有个问题请教一下，你们公司内部irc是用什么搭建的?
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 我看下
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们内部还有irc?
<adam8157> ghosTM55: ircd-ratbox-2.2.8
<snugglecat> yangjia, 不用
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我们内部交流工具就是irc, mail, phone
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不错不错
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 所以我成天挂着两边
<adam8157> :)
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 好，我去google一下，谢谢
<MeaCulpa> 我以前单位我弄了个unrealircd...没人上
<adam8157> ghosTM55: np
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 一把摸的内部交流用啥
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: notes(mail) 和 IM
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 两个eclipse 
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 还有IM? 啥的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 两个mutated eclipse 进程...
<MeaCulpa> sametime
<adam8157> o
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们共享文件啥的用啥机制，无版本的文件，binary
<CyrusYzGTt> vdso
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 共享文件? 每人有个ftp, ~foo那种, 但是没咋用
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 啥
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 木事
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: mmap ?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 俺们内部, paste, 短网址啥的都有
<soiamso> http://v.ifeng.com/news/finance/201111/369b0bff-28b2-4b99-97fe-0037c91b1f19.shtml
<sevk> soiamso ⇪ ti: 欧元区逾300万青年失业 见证“失落的一代”-20111129解码陈文茜-凤凰视频-最具媒体价值的综合视频门户-凤凰网
<adam8157> roylez: 拿到了没?
<soiamso> adam8157: kindle fire ?
<adam8157> soiamso: 不是
<soiamso> 圣诞节有没有回国的？
<gfrog> adam8157: 有短网址？ 哪有哪有？
<gfrog> adam8157: paste也有？
<adam8157> gfrog: pm给你了
<adam8157> gfrog: 弱暴了, 我比你来的晚好久啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦哦，我很少用这些玩意，我们有redmine
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 小规模项目管理工具，相当赞其实
<larry> 谁能看懂 pigdin msn 的debug 信息, 我滴登录不上, 看了下debug window, 但是看不懂珂
 * adam8157 ca 刚邮件里的链接跳出很黄很暴力的页面!!! 赶紧关了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 求 URL
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<Kamea> ...
<Kamea> snugglecat: 还没回来?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ... 哦，就是没人有个home
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 对
<snugglecat> Kamea, 回来了啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我们有个空间，号称是cloud...但是根本不同步的...土的不行....不过有httpd服务,可以放网页，供机器wget
<snugglecat> 装 tc3 for windows
<Kamea> adam8157: 换行符怎么不同的系统不一样啊
<adam8157> Kamea: 是啊
<Kamea> adam8157: Win crlf  linux lf
<adam8157> Kamea: 或者说 换行符是一样的, 但是换行是不一样的
<adam8157> Kamea: mac和win的是反的
<roylez> adam8157: ....蛋蛋，你又淘气了
<roylez> adam8157: 拿到了
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧
<jyfl987> http://blog.getspool.com/2011/11/29/fast-easy-realtime-metrics-using-redis-bitmaps/
<sevk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: Fast, easy, realtime metrics using Redis bitmaps « 
<Kamea> adam8157: 不懂.Mac好像是Cr
<roylez> jyfl987: 看过了
<jyfl987> adam8157: mac \r吧 win是 \r\n unix是\n  不过我奇怪的是 mac不也是从bsd来的么 为何不遵循\n
<adam8157> Kamea:             dos     <CR> <NL>
<adam8157>             unix    <NL>
<adam8157>             mac     <CR>
<jyfl987> roylez: 你也关注这个？？
<adam8157> jyfl987: Kamea ^^ 这是vim手册里写的
<roylez> jyfl987: hacker news天天刷
<jyfl987> roylez: 呵呵
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: linux的Endian还是和Windows一样的，和Solaris反的呢
 * MeaCulpa gnu tr 搞定
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那是另外一回事了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: AIX貌似是mixed Endian?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不知道
<MeaCulpa> 恩不写wchat_t的不用关心了
<MeaCulpa> s/t_t/r_t
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我是 small endian，吃鸡蛋一定是敲小头
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我是big endian, 吃香蕉一定是抓大头
<jyfl987> roylez: 毛 吃鸡蛋不都是从大头敲么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我直接捏
<roylez> jyfl987: 你是big endian而已
<jyfl987> roylez: 大头那有个气泡 从那边敲不容易把蛋白弄破
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 小时候老师说鸡蛋捏不碎的，我就见蛋就捏
<jyfl987> roylez: 我不信你从小头吃 
<roylez> jyfl987: 小头好剥。这个讨论没完的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 至今还没有没捏碎的,鹅蛋试过一次
<jyfl987> roylez: 明显是大头好剥 还是我说的那个理由 有个气泡
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 气泡不一定在大头
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你还搞过鹅蛋？
<roylez> jyfl987: 别较真啊
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 捏过，爆了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 没见过在小头那边的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 但我觉得我作弊了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 鸡蛋不作弊绝对能捏碎
<jyfl987> roylez: 不行 一定要就此事打一仗 lol
<roylez> jyfl987: ......
<MeaCulpa> 打！
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不吃饭？我过了饭点，要排队转饭了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 鸡蛋难捏碎那是理论上的 额
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 吃完了
<snugglecat> 谁给个 tc 3.0 for dos 的链接， 找不到
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 喝粥了
<Kamea> snugglecat: 昨天用Vim写的东西用Tc编译提示未定义,就是因为换行符,
<snugglecat> Kamea, 啥意思
<jyfl987> Kamea: 这都什么年代了 还用tc
<roylez> Kamea: ....
<snugglecat> scanf ("%s", &n)这个？？？ 和换行符有 mao  关系
<Kamea> snugglecat: Dos里的换行符为cr.Linux的为lf
<snugglecat> 字符串结束符号又不是换行
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你到底说的是什么
<Kamea> snugglecat: 不是这个,你用Vim写个然后用Tc编译就提示未定义'_main'就是因为换行符
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ....唉，微波炉都过热了
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 给个 tc3 for dos 的玩玩
<Kamea> snugglecat: Vim的换行符是lf. Dos是cr
<snugglecat> 哦
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/99296df4gw1dnk1u56p2nj.jpg
<larry> 有没有方法设置libnotify的显示时间?
<snugglecat> larry, 啥意思
<snugglecat> strformat??
<byzantium> 我想问一下  怎么改变一个文件夹的创建者呐？
<byzantium> 有什么命令吗？
<larry> snugglecat: 就是提示的时候不是过几秒就没有了么?可不可以让它在那里多显示一会儿?
<byzantium> chgrp 是改变用户群
<byzantium> 怎么改变创建者呐
<snugglecat> lainme, 截屏
<snugglecat> 爱看多久就多久
<snugglecat> larry, 你还想有个设置????
<larry> snugglecat: 哈哈,是啊,因为在用bitlbee代理gtalk msn ,
<larry> snugglecat: 有时候会漏掉信息
<larry> snugglecat: 不知道用什么提醒工具比较好
<larry> 话说用irssi大家都用什么消息提醒工具呢?
<roylez> 没提醒，我想啥时候搭理就啥时候搭理
<snugglecat> larry, 你自己遍的东西???
<larry> snugglecat: 这个,还没有那个能力?
<larry> snugglecat: 用的网上的脚本哈
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 编译内核缺少initrd.img http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355624 刚开始学习编译内核，按照 viewtopic.php?t=134404 来做的，配置的时候用的是menuconfig，自己去掉了一些不用的驱动之类。下载了最新的稳定版3.1.4内核，编译过程还顺利，生成了对应的headers和image文件，但是重启后grub里没有新内核的启动项。  ...
<snugglecat> 哦， libn啥的 ， 通过 dbus 的n啥的 daemon 么
<snugglecat> larry, 你是不是可以直接操纵 libn 啥的
<larry> snugglecat: 我也想知道哦,有没有方法可以改变libn的设置,比如显示时间什么的?
<larry> snugglecat: 要是能有一个系统托盘就好啦
<larry> snugglecat: 有信息一闪一闪的,就不会漏掉啦
<snugglecat> larry, 我不知道你那个 lib 是怎么的， dbus 有个 信息 daemon, 貌似要装一个， 去网上看， 有完整调用的
<larry> snugglecat: libnotify就是用dbus的
<snugglecat> larry, 如果你那个 libnotify 啥的就是通过 dbus 的， 应该就有那个 dbus daemon, 你可以 d-feet 查他的调用参数
<larry> snugglecat: 哦~~ 我试试看哈
<snugglecat> larry, 看不懂， 去网上找， 有调用格式的， 有 那个参数，就可以， 没有， 我想也没办法了
<snugglecat> google 可以找到  notify.... 的调用格式的， 找找看
<larry> snugglecat: ok~~,我找找看
<snugglecat> 我电脑没那个 daemon， 看不到
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 淘宝太神了
<MeaCulpa> larry: irssi默认会有log, 目录默认是~/irclog
<MeaCulpa> larry: parse那个log, 即可
<larry> MeaCulpa: 哦~~
<snugglecat> arch 怎么起 notification-daemon 啊
<larry> snugglecat: 我之前用gnome的时候是没有问题的
<snugglecat> 原来我有这个东西， 但我没起
<larry> snugglecat: 但是我在fvwm下就不行
<snugglecat> 哦， fvwm 应该要起 什么 client 吧
<larry> snugglecat: 后来装了xfce-notifyd 就可以用啦
<larry> snugglecat: 不明白到底是什么原因, fvwm下感觉notification-daemon什么的都开了,但是就是没有用
<larry> snugglecat: 后来把xfce-notifyd装了,notify-send就可以用啦. 我也是arch ,哈哈
<snugglecat> larry, 最后一个参数 timeout
 * mayli test
<larry> snugglecat: 什么的最后一个参数
<mayli> ping 10.12.18.70
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 之前在ubuntu10.04下安装了questasim6.5,现在有10.0了，如何卸载旧版本啊？ 覆盖安装可以么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355625 rt 统计信息: 发表于 由 huatiantian — 2011-11-30 12:18 
<snugglecat> larry, Notify (String app_name, Uint32 id, String icon, String summary, String body, Array of [String] actions, Dict of {String, Variant} hints, Int32 timeout)
<snugglecat> 这个是函数声明， 在 shell 中可以  dbus-send 来向 他发送这个信息信息， man dbus-send. 看不懂去 google 上找 dbus-send 的用法。 
<snugglecat> larry, 详细的去 d-feet 上看
<snugglecat> larry, 需要给出， daemon 名, path 名。 这个你要 d-feet 去看了
<snugglecat> larry, 等等， 我试下 执行一下
<larry> snugglecat: 谢谢哈~~ dbus-send 我记下啦, 研究一下
 * mayli 悲剧的可以上外网，看不见局域网内部的机器
<mayli> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<MeaCulpa> 有路由，无网关？
<mayli> MeaCulpa: 不知道怎么个蛋疼法
<debianer> MeaCulpa: 有路由不设网关怎么搞？
<ofan> http://goo.gl/6f3qR
<sevk> ofan ⇪ t: 老人火车站候车室去世 候车僧人现场超度_网易新闻
<roylez> ofan: 这老头真幸运
<ofan> roylez: 为啥？
 * MeaCulpa 不知
<metbsd> 网管也不是必须的
<roylez> ofan: 估计我死了没和尚给我超度的吧
<ofan> 。。
<ibodi> roylez: 你自己度自己吧
<eexp> 准备超度到哪里啊。
<MeaCulpa> 超度个毛...去印度啊
<ibodi> USB3 硬盘插到USB2口，速度还是USB2 的速度哦？
<roylez> eexp: ee的神国
<adam8157> gfrog: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=1103C1ae.3-7gn8v.h-3oUDH8&id=13603963410&    http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13664031093
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: amazon KINDLE TOUCH 专用 皮套 保护套 书套 真皮 完美反折 送膜-淘宝网
<roylez> adam8157: 多少米？
<eexp> 那我直接拖你过来就是。不要超度了。
<adam8157> roylez: 啥 这个皮套? 50
<roylez> eexp: 好啊，给多少个处女啊？
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<eexp> 带上自己的lp
<roylez> adam8157: 是卡扣的么？
<roylez> eexp: 那不行。人家穆斯林的阿拉，给72个处女呢
<adam8157> roylez: 套进去那种的
<ibodi> kindle fire $125, 比 ipad 还好吃?
<eexp> 有这么好处的话，还活啥，都超度算了。
<tenzu> -_-??
<ibodi> eexp 天人 42000 天女侍候，你上天去吧。
<adam8157> gfrog: roylez http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=12320534028
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: 定做欣博阅木盒/Kindle盒/ONYX木盒/汉王木盒/电纸书保护套木盒-淘宝网
<ofan> 要套干嘛
<adam8157> ibodi: 199$ 谁跟你说125
<adam8157> tenzu: 他俩怪怪的
<ibodi> adam8157: 今天谷歌新闻。说米国现在这个价格。
<adam8157> ibodi: link?
<ofan> 昨天的吧
<tenzu> adam8157: 谁?
<adam8157> tenzu: 主席和神
<roylez> adam8157: ???
<tenzu> adam8157: 那是你看的少
<adam8157> tenzu: 嗯
<ibodi> adam8157: http://news.21cn.com/world/guojijunshi/2011/11/30/9973501.shtml
<sevk> ibodi ⇪ t: 亚马逊Kindle Fire降价 最低仅123美元 - 国际科技新知 - 21CN.COM
<adam8157> ibodi: 某个商家打折而已
<adam8157> roylez: 我错了
<tenzu> adam8157: 心里默念:主席重口, 神更重口 * 20
<roylez> tenzu: ....
<roylez> tenzu: 后面一句我同意
<ibodi> 看了部好电影 <source code 2011>
<ofan> > "主席重口, 神更重口" * 20
<tenzu> roylez: 神喜欢马来型的, 让我难以接受
<ibodi> 好莱坞版的《色即是空》
<sevk> ofan, 主席重口, 神更重口主席重口, 神更重口主席重口, 神更重口主席重口, 神更重口主席重口, 神更重口主席重口, 神更重口主席重口, 神更重口主席重口, 神更重口主席重口, 神更重口主席重口, 神更重口
<mao> 谁是主席啊
<ibodi> tv.sohu.com 他们无视版权？
<adam8157> 谁是神啊
<eexp> 疼疼。乖。
<eexp> 造谣招雷劈
<gplfeng> :-D
 * roylez 坐等神放闪电
<gfrog> adam8157: 这盒子。。。 zeze
<eexp> 让疼疼跳电臀舞？
<ofan> 围观
<ibodi> > "ubuntu PK android" * 20
<sevk> ibodi, ubuntu PK androidubuntu PK androidubuntu PK androidubuntu PK androidubuntu PK androidubuntu PK andro
<ibodi> 哟。这个 什么哟？ >
<roylez> adam8157: 你难道用kindle看黄书的？还要木盒？
<adam8157> gfrog: 那个皮套感觉还好吧
<adam8157> roylez: 那个就是贴下而已 准备买皮套
<gfrog> adam8157: 不好，不喜欢带扣的，会硌到屏幕的
<gfrog> adam8157: 你的touch到了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 全框的啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 扣儿  没到呢...天津海关呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 无爱啊，套套很沉的，我每次看书都想扒掉
<adam8157> gfrog: 确实裸奔好, 但是得有个保护性质的收纳
<gfrog> adam8157: 那你就上盒儿吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 木盒?
<snugglecat> py 的 dict 怎么写
<snugglecat> {"one":1, "two":2} 酱紫么
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 对 就是酿紫
<snugglecat> 哦
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 斯考特喜欢吃黄飞红...
<adam8157> gfrog: 这款扣子在背面, 不会咯到 蛮不错
<gfrog> roylez: 我也喜欢吃
<adam8157> roylez: 我也喜欢吃
<gfrog> roylez: 你要赠送嘛？
<adam8157> roylez: 你要赠送嘛?
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，收吧，我围观下效果
<adam8157> gfrog: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=1103C1ae.3-7gn8v.h-3oUDH8&id=13603963410&
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: amazon KINDLE TOUCH 专用 皮套 保护套 书套 真皮 完美反折 送膜-淘宝网
<adam8157> gfrog: 好, 买了!
<centerpoint> 貌似你们都是出过国的? 忽然想到自己还没出过省...真是郁闷,是不是出去看看对自己提高很大?
<ibodi> amazon 上面买 kindle 到中国运费多少呢？
<ibodi> amazon.com
<adam8157> ibodi: 40
<adam8157> 软妹币
<ibodi> adam8157: 看了半天没有 info 
<adam8157> ibodi: 搜索 海外购攻略
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 黄飞鸿是啥
<ofan> 我也想买个kindle
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 麻辣花生
<ofan> 这样就能躺着看书了
<adam8157> ofan: 你在米国 当然要买啊 多方便
<tenzu> adam8157: 我爱吃那个
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> tenzu: +1
<ofan> 不想花钱唉
<tenzu> adam8157: 不过吃多了容易吐
<MeaCulpa> 花生赐予人力量
<adam8157> tenzu: 我有点怕辣 每次只吃一包
<tenzu> adam8157: 奢侈, 豪
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<MeaCulpa> 花生这个东西，容易停不下来
<tenzu> adam8157: 我老婆每次过年给我带两大包, 我一次只吃一点
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 因为剥壳方便
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: +1
<ofan> adam8157: 你的是kindle touch?
<adam8157> tenzu: 没壳啊
<adam8157> ofan: 嗯 不过还在天津海关呢
<ofan> adam8157: ...还没拿到
<adam8157> ofan: 喜啊
<tenzu> adam8157: 黄飞红是没有啊, 不过自家煮的就有嘛
<kingbo> 请问latex怎样查看当前安装的字体，\documentclass 后面字体不知道有些什么
<kingbo> 与系统的字体是不是一样的
<adam8157> kingbo: fc-list
<kingbo> adam8157: 谢谢
<ibodi> tenzu:  花生发芽是最毒的东西之一。也要注意才好。
<ofan> kindle比kindle touch的评价要高
<tenzu> ibodi: 还没吃过发芽的花生, 不过谢谢提醒
<ibodi> ofan: kindle 3 $69 那个好。
<ibodi> tenzu 花生芽很小的，一不小心就吃了。
<ofan> 没那么便宜
<tenzu> ibodi: 那也许已经吃过很多了, 自己都不知道
<MeaCulpa> ibodi: 吃过不知道多少
<ibodi> 9494. 现在都不敢吃了。虽然营养很好。
<snugglecat> larry, 你用 shell 还是 py 啊
<snugglecat> dbus-send 貌似不支持 dict:string:variant啊
<snugglecat> dbus-send --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Notifications /org/freedesktop/Notifications org.freedesktop.Notifications.Notify string:'app' uint32:0 string:'' string:'summary' string:'body' array:string: dict:string:string: int32:12
<snugglecat> 倒数第二个参数搞不掂啊
<snugglecat> dbus-send --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Notifications /org/freedesktop/Notifications org.freedesktop.Notifications.Notify string:'app' uint32:0 string:'' string:'summary' string:'body' array:string: dict:string:variant: int32:12
<snugglecat> 提示 dbus-send: Unknown type "variant"
<snugglecat> dbus-send --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Notifications /org/freedesktop/Notifications org.freedesktop.Notifications.Notify string:'app' uint32:0 string:'' string:'summary' string:'body' array:string: dict:string:variant: int32:12
<snugglecat> dbus-send --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Notifications /org/freedesktop/Notifications org.freedesktop.Notifications.Notify string:'app' uint32:0 string:'' string:'summary' string:'body' array:string: dict:string:variant: int32:12
<snugglecat> 蓝色这部分该怎么做哇
<snugglecat> larry, 看到了么， 其它的都对， 就是蓝色部分有点麻烦
<snugglecat> dbus-send --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Notifications /org/freedesktop/Notifications org.freedesktop.Notifications.Notify string:'app' uint32:0 string:'' string:'summary' string:'body' array:string: dict:string:variant: int32:12
<adam8157> gfrog: roylez 买了, 55.5一共, 其实这玩意儿阿里巴巴上进货价格只有20多点
<snugglecat> larry, 看到了么， 其它的都对， 就是蓝色部分有点麻烦
<snugglecat> dbus-send --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Notifications /org/freedesktop/Notifications org.freedesktop.Notifications.Notify string:'app' uint32:0 string:'' string:'summary' string:'body' array:string: dict:string:variant: int32:12
<snugglecat> 不知道刚才我是不是掉线了
<adam8157> gfrog: 你皮套多少钱买的
<adam8157> snugglecat: 没
<gfrog> adam8157: 你收一批吧，然后在这出
<gfrog> adam8157: 35好像
<adam8157> gfrog: 加邮费?
<snugglecat> 哦， 那看到我重复好几次了？？ 不好意思， 我以为我掉线了
<gfrog> adam8157: 鼎好自提的
<adam8157> gfrog: yooo
<byzantium> 怎么从虚拟机中得到共享的linux宿主主机的共享盘呀   我是局域网  
<snugglecat> larry, 在么， 看来你得 用 py 了， dbus-send 不支持 dict:string:variant 了
<snugglecat> larry, 哦， 应该是 notify-send
<snugglecat> larry, notify-send "i love you" "CyrusYzGTt” -t 1024 ， 试试这个， t 貌似是时间， 但我测试好像没啥作用， notify-send --help
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu11.04 安装mysql server http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355647 在终端中输入 sudo apt-get install mysql-server 统计信息: 发表于 由 wannianchuan — 2011-11-30 13:40 
<ofan> adam8157: kindle没有背光？
<ibodi> ofan: 就是要：没有背光的阿。不然 ipad 都好
<ofan> ibodi: 没背光还怎么在被窝里看
<adam8157> ofan: 木
<ibodi> ofan: 读书灯阿
<ofan> ...
<ibodi> ofan: 再说在被窝里看什么书阿。不好好睡觉！
<ofan> ibodi: 经常关了灯看
<ofan> ibodi: 比较有感觉
<snugglecat> ofan, a 片???
<ofan> snugglecat: 不是
<snugglecat> o 
<snugglecat> 女人就是要关灯看的
<ofan> snugglecat: 谁看a片用黑白屏
<ibodi> ofan: 关灯读书估计电子墨水也会伤眼。这个习惯不好
<ofan> ibodi: 有背光就好了
<ibodi> ofan: 要背光那LED 屏幕阿
<ibodi> 彩色的呢。
<ofan> fire又不知道怎么样
<ibodi> LED 屏幕伤眼的。
<ibodi> kindle fire 就是彩色LED 屏幕的
<ibodi> 彩色看电影，电子墨水读书。要2个的。
<metbsd> 现在的led都很垃圾
 * adam8157 如果我在us, 就先买个kindle touch 然后等下一代kindle fire再买一个
<ofan> kindle还必须要绑定信用卡
<eexp> adam8157: 你好幼稚，乐乐都知道要72个处女。你就知道要kindle。傻啊。
<ibodi> adam8157: 为什么 kindle touch, 爱读书就那个 79$ 就可以了。老上网下载新书，估计还是上网看网页的好。
<adam8157> ibodi: 一样的其实
<adam8157> eexp: ... 庸俗
<ofan> adam8157: 为什么不买3g的？
<ofan> keyboard的感觉更好点
<adam8157> ofan: 用不着, 我在大陆 有时候会被封
<ibodi> ofan: 看书就看书，谁看书老用键盘呢？说明你很少看书。哈
<ofan> ibodi: keyboard旁边有翻页按钮，比触摸方便
<ibodi> 背对午后的夕阳，拿着kindle 阅读自己喜欢的书，都舒服阿。
<adam8157> ofan: 那就79$的kindle吧 蛮好
<ibodi> ofan: 大概每个人阅读习惯也不一样。
<ofan> adam8157: $79的？ 不是触摸的？
<adam8157> ofan: 不是触摸的 有翻页按键的
<ibodi> adam8157: 恩。还是那个79$ 的好。
<ofan> adam8157: 不太方便
<ibodi> 机械的设计一般比较持久。
<eexp> 没声控翻页？
<eexp> 一点都不高级
<ibodi> 《源代码》用你的意念控制吧。哈
<eexp> 左右眨眼翻页也成
<ibodi> eexp:  不过精神状态良好的时候看。情绪低落的时候不要看，那类电影都是比较危险的。
<ibodi> eexp:  memento 也是一样。
<eexp> 胆子这么小的？ ibodi
<ibodi> ibodi:  不是胆子小
 * adam8157 原来openvz也是和lxc差不多的实现, 只不过lxc是利用cgroup, 而且进了内核主线...
<huntxu> adam8157: 内核人员你好
<adam8157> huntxu: 胡须找到房子没有
<ibodi> eexp IQ 100 以下估计就当娱乐电影看，那是没有影响的。你的IQ = ？
<MeaCulpa> Kindle...不支持LEAP的挫货
<eexp> ibodi: 你做事，还要先测试自己的IQ？这么谨慎？ lol
<ibodi> eexp:  IQ 高的人看东西角度有所不一样
<ibodi> eexp:  比如你阿。做的东西我们都看不懂。所以比较好奇你的IQ 会不会160+ ？
<eexp> roylez: 有人说自己IQ高。赶紧踢了。
<adam8157> huntxu: 胡须找到房子没有
<huntxu> adam8157: 木有
<adam8157> huntxu: 悲剧
<knownbad> 维多利亚内衣秀正在电视播着。
<eexp> http://imagebin.org/186293
<adam8157> roylez: 在海关那里待了三天了
<knownbad> 今年的天使比较健康，腰都不小呢。
<knownbad> 出来个有腹肌的，哇
<MeaCulpa> knownbad: ... 新面孔了？ 不是Adriana Lima, Heidi Klumm 那些？
<knownbad> 是啊
<MeaCulpa> 没意思，不给力
<knownbad> 自个用手？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 看啥， 看得你高潮连连
<knownbad> 这个给力。  http://i.imgur.com/iDOF1.jpg
<knownbad> 看了腰到屁股我就快出来了。
 * adam8157  =,=  http://blog.flameeyes.eu/2011/01/10/cgroups-woes
<knownbad> snugglecat: 好看的但得有卫星电视。
<Barden> 谁推荐个速度快点的git 仓库
<adam8157> Barden: github?
<Barden> adam8157: 速度太慢了....
<knownbad> 咦都东方人。
<knownbad> 又。
<Barden> adam8157: 不知道国内有无类似的git仓库
<MeaCulpa> Barden: 你要几个人用git?
<knownbad> 又错了，有。
<MeaCulpa> Barden: 推荐个快的，dropbox
<adam8157> Barden: 有 还没有开始公测
<forfun> 用gnome的Alt+F2运行gnome-terminal时有没有什么快捷的方法？
<Barden> MeaCulpa: 就我一个人
 * adam8157 那谁谁谁家的git仓库赶紧上线吧...
<MeaCulpa> dropbox
<MeaCulpa> Barden: dropbox最快了，你自己花钱买个快点的ftp也可
<adam8157> Barden: http://git.ubuntu.org.cn/
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: List of projects - ViewGit
<metbsd> 杭州出T410  I5 2.67Mhz ,摄像头，集显，250G，2g，电池全新，未修过，未拆过。键盘无油，过保，价格5000
<snugglecat> knownbad, 好吧。
<Barden> adam8157: 呃，还真有啊，啥时候正式上线？
<knownbad> metbsd: 价格不错。
<metbsd> 有人要吗
<adam8157> Barden: 快了 先凑合用github啥的, 到时候转好了
<Barden> adam8157: 现在就在用github的...速度太不给力了，想转..
<adam8157> Barden: 嗯, 国内马上就有了, 一个朋友做的, 相当不错
<snugglecat> Barden, git 你更新的很频繁么
<Barden> snugglecat: 倒也不是，几天一次更新，主要是两台家里和公司里的一些代码用来同步
<MeaCulpa> 国内买个ftp即可
<MeaCulpa> Barden: dropbox
<snugglecat> Barden, 哦
<Barden> MeaCulpa: 我试试
 * MeaCulpa 我擦，咋就无视我的话呢，想拉个人帮我加点容量真难！
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: lol
<Barden> dropbox我记得是需要翻篱笆桩的吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 18.5G空间, 只用了100+M...哎
<MeaCulpa> http://db.tt/BfuJmv4Z
<sevk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Dropbox - You're invited to join Dropbox! - Simplify your life 
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<jyfl987> metbsd: 额 你做梦还是做生意？
<MeaCulpa> 我塞了好几个bazaar repo, 几个git repo, 照片之类
<MeaCulpa> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/514759/
<adam8157> Barden: 网页用https, 客户端不用翻
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 10.04如何装A卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355656 以前用过A卡，后来换N卡了，现在又换回A卡，不记得如何装A卡闭源和开源的驱动了，特效开不了 现在TTY下字体也很小，像有驱动，是哪个，估计要删除这个驱动才能装闭源驱动， 是org新版本A卡不支持？。 开源闭源都不行NNNND 统计信息: 发表于 由 ...
<metbsd> jyfl987, 做生意
<soiamso> metbsd: 你要知道 acer s3 也就报价 5499
<metbsd> 我的是商务本
<metbsd> 散热可靠性哪是普通本可比的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你现在多少空间了
<larywhy> xchat 有提示没?
<iaxmps> larywhy: 有.
<iaxmps> larywhy: 一闪一闪.
<larywhy> imdiot, 看到啦, 哈哈 
<larywhy> iaxmps, 发错人鸟
<void1> MeaCulpa: 可以用虚拟机自己帮自己加容量啊
<metbsd> soiamso, 一听你说就知道你不懂
<yi> void1: 为什么
<void1> yi: 自己用自己的邀请链接注册呀
<void1> 虚拟机可以设置每次mac地址不一样
<yi> void1: i哦，申请什么空间
<adam8157> void1: 然后在找个edu邮箱
<yi> 想问一下C语言中关于如何去除接受到的回车符
<snugglecat> yi, 啥意思
<snugglecat> yi, 哪接受到的
<byzantium> 怎么获知局域网的住IP呐
<yi> snugglecat: 终端，
<AireadFan> yi, p = str; while (*p != '\n') p++; *p = '\0';
<MeaCulpa> void1: ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我看看...
<snugglecat> AireadFan, 后边不就没有了么
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 唉，2.5G
<yi> snugglecat: 我写的小程序，回车符覆盖了后面的输入
<AireadFan> snugglecat, 木有了
<yi> AireadFan: 谢谢
<snugglecat> yi, 就是不要后面的???
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 够啦 我现在就嫌空间太多
<AireadFan> snugglecat, 你想多了^_^
<yi> snugglecat: 后面的不见了
<snugglecat> yi, 还是淡淡不要 回车符
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...擦，啥意思...笑话我呢
<AireadFan> yi, 要后面么？
<snugglecat> 哦
<MeaCulpa> byzantium: 啥叫主ip...
<snugglecat> yi, 回车符是在最后么??
<yi> 比如，我输入了a，然后桥如回车，在输入b，b被回车覆盖了
<byzantium> MeaCulpa, 就是局域网的IP地址
<yi> 要吧
<snugglecat> scanf???
<yi> 对
<yi> 用的scanf
<AireadFan> yi, fflush(stdin);
<MeaCulpa> byzantium: 广播地址？
<AireadFan> yi, 或者在每次scanf()后，加个getchar()
<snugglecat> yi, for ()... scanf????
<byzantium> 对 
<yi> AireadFan:我试试，听说过这个
<byzantium> MeaCulpa, 对
<yi> snugglecat: 嗯，差不多
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 确实嫌多啊... 我才用了100M+
<MeaCulpa> byzantium: ifconfig 木有么
<byzantium> MeaCulpa, 那个是局域网的呀 
<MeaCulpa> D:\wslaunchpad\measnippets\py>uname -a
<MeaCulpa> windows32 Limbo 2.5.1 2600 i686-pc Intel unknown MinGW
<MeaCulpa> 我擦...我这里连uname都有...
<MeaCulpa> byzantium: 不知
<forfun> adam8157： 你平时的工作需要熟悉automake和autoconf吗？
<byzantium> MeaCulpa, 可能我的表述不是太对  就是 我是局域网 得有个IP地址把  局域网中的 都是192.168.0.*这个样子的 
<adam8157> forfun: 不用, 但是我知道一点
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: - -
<MeaCulpa> byzantium: 不知.
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 身在曹营心在汉啊
<byzantium> MeaCulpa, 奥
<eexp> byzantium: ifconfig or routel
<forfun> adam8157： 噢，我想过完年应聘你们那的内核测试工作，不知道需要在哪些方面加强一下
<adam8157> forfun: yooo 记得把简历发给我内推啊~
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 显摆你的uname
<eexp> 圀
<adam8157> forfun: 常规linux应用, Shell, 再瞅瞅内核基础书
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 咋
<Blue__ianmandy__> 有没有人了解在linux下面做图形图像处理的方法？类似于AI、PS
<adam8157> Blue__ianmandy__: gimp
<eexp> 浏览器居然获取不到缓存里面的图片文件名。
<forfun> adam8157： 口语有要求吗？
<adam8157> forfun: 我的口语一塌糊涂...
<forfun> adam8157： ……，我现在看一般的技术文档没问题，man和info等都不是问题
<eexp> adam8157: 录音给我听听，好增强我的自信。
<forfun> eexp： ……
<MeaCulpa> lol
<eexp> 就像酷胖给我看他的tex。 :D
<MeaCulpa> :O
<Blue__ianmandy__> 有没有人在ubuntu下做图形的？不是gimp。。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 酷胖?
<eexp> Blue__ianmandy__: inkscape?
<eexp> 超酷的胖子。 adam8157
<Blue__ianmandy__> eexp
<Blue__ianmandy__> eexp 貌似是这个东西。问题在于能否和EPS类的文件甚至是TIFF文件互用呢？
<eexp> 开源界，使用国际标准的文档格式。inkscape使用svg
<eexp> eps tiff 都可以用其他软件转换。
<eexp> eps，，做tex?
<Blue__ianmandy__> 额。。。想做印刷咯。降低成本。
<Blue__ianmandy__> 都是在win
<Blue__ianmandy__> 或者mac下面做的。成本太高。
<eexp> 印刷的，好多使用coreldraw的。。
<sevk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • rdesktop or seamlessrdp problems http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355659 当我用rdesktop和seamlessrdp调用虚拟机的IE或其它应用程序时，出现了一个头疼的问题，就是当应用程序关闭是，rdesktop仍旧在运行。 我的rdesktop是1.6.0版本的 调用的命令是：rdesktop -A -s "c:\seamlessrdp\seamlessrdpshell.exe C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexp ...
<roylez> Blue__ianmandy__: 糕手啊
<roylez> eexp: x ee p
<Blue__ianmandy__> 但是coreldraw的颜色有问题。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 状态还没变!
<eexp> x roylez p
<roylez> adam8157: 人品啊人品
<adam8157> roylez: ...你在海关待了几天
<roylez> adam8157: 你下次投胎的时候在这个天赋上多点些
<pityonline> 谁知道中关村海龙E世界什么的几点关门？
<eexp> Blue__ianmandy__: 颜色要求，只是那cmk啥的吧。格式而已。
<roylez> adam8157: 3天左右吧
<adam8157> pityonline: p姐好, 不知道
<Blue__ianmandy__> eexp：问题在于色彩管理。。。
<roylez> pityonline: ...姐？
<pityonline> adam8157: 姐让华华给叫开了……
<eexp> Blue__ianmandy__: 嗯。这不熟悉了。
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ pity姐？？
<pityonline> roylez: 俺是男的，耕田的
<adam8157> roylez: 估计明天就通关了
<Blue__ianmandy__> 呵呵。自己开发一个？
<roylez> pityonline: ....你悲催了，被蛋蛋盯上了
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<eexp> 蛋蛋不叮无缝的苍蝇。
<eexp> 没声音了。。
<Blue__ianmandy__> 哈哈。我是新来的。
<pityonline> eexp: 好吧，还是有缝的苍蝇……
 * GNUdog|work 困
<eexp> pityonline: lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不
<Blue__ianmandy__> 谁那能搞到coreldRAW的linux版本？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不喝。我去地税刚回
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 网络流量和存储领域，K, M 到底用1024还是1000？？
<tac> 请问做中文支持时，软件的输出结果不对齐了，维护者说是编码的原因，我应该怎么让输出结果的文本内容对齐呢？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不清楚，呵呵
 * pityonline 大家都用啥牌子的啥型号的耳机？音质啥的咋样？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 困惑啊...看到些计算题，单位很乱，一会儿1000 一会儿1024
<eexp> tac: 输出到啥环境
<tac> 输出的是txt文档
<tac> utf-8编码
<eexp> 和文档关系不大。和查看方式关系大。
<roylez> Blue__ianmandy__: 你确定有linux版本的？mac版的一大把 http://www.hotfilesearch.com/coreldraw-mac.html
<sevk> roylez ⇪ t: Coreldraw Mac - Free Download Filesonic Hotfile - (13 files)
<tac> 选择英文的输出会是对其的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 一般情况下, 除了硬盘, 都是1024
<eexp> 确定是等宽字体查看，还是非等宽字体。
<tac> 我不懂，等宽字体？
<tac> 我是在vim
<eexp> roylez: 你转行搞印刷了
<tac> 下查看的
<roylez> eexp: 我转行卖盗版软件好了
<eexp> tac: 等宽，那就可能对齐。要判断字符是中文的，计算2个宽度。右对齐输出。
<eexp> roylez: .
<tac> eexp: 他是给我的一个zh文件夹，只是把里面文件的中文翻译过来
<Blue__ianmandy__> 额。。。。
<Blue__ianmandy__> 谁要干印刷啊？嘿嘿
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: o...
<eexp> tac: 翻译界面那种？那不要对齐嘛。
<tac> 那也不是界面，是terminal下运行的软件
<eexp> 那只是你翻译短点就是嘛。
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 貌似大写的是 1000 ，小写的是 1024
<tac> 我试过调整空格，可是数据有时长短不一样，又不对其了
<tac> 1KiB=1024b=1.024kb
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 恩，靠谱
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 我记得，英文单词是不一样的
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 好像是的
<eexp> 终端输出。应该有tab对齐吧。或者用Term::Screen这样的东西，来定位。
 * snugglecat <== 英文盲
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 恩人！ 十几年的困扰啊
<snugglecat> .....
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 儿童时代就玩大K小k了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你太认真了吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 24轻松四舍五入掉了
<tac> 那个Term::Screen要改语言文件以外的东西吗？
<eexp> tac: 谁写软件的，找谁去改。他自己应该知道改。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: o.... 写作业呢
<eexp> 要不，就算中文，然后*2，一行一行去算。如果右对齐的话。
<snugglecat> 貌似 printf 有对齐操作的吧， printf ("%10s", ...) 忘了
<eexp> 那不处理中文的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩...
<pityonline> 联通的 wlan 光掉线啊
<tac> 维护者只愿意加个中文的文件zh文件夹，他gbk编码都不愿加啊
<snugglecat> 哦
<eexp> tac: 那就用英文的嘛。终端程序，折腾啥。
<tac> 只是想更多的人用嘛，是个平差的软件，开源免费
<tac> 国内的都要破解，但疼
<pityonli1e> 我似乎加入了两个 #ubuntu-cn 频道
<tac> 有谁知道做中文支持的专用频道吗
<pityonline> pityonli1e: 果然！
<hougelangley> 有没有朋友在ubuntu下玩WorldOfGoo，游戏界面一直在闪烁的？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2011/11/30/cheat-on-a-tattoo-artist.html
<sevk> roylez ⇪ ti: 别惹纹身师
<tac> 或者怎么联系的上啊
<pityonline> test
<sevk> pityonline, ....  ㍧ 
<eexp> tac: 基本只有自己改。
<pityonline> sevk: thx, little buddy
<eexp> hougelangley: 闪烁？不是吧
<supercatexpert> Upgrading to Debian Wheezy……
<tac> 想听听他们怎么说，毕竟做的多
<pityonline> listening 《新白娘子传奇》
<sevk> pityonline, 响应。  ㍧ 
<hougelangley> eexp: 嗯，我设置为窗口模式，整个游戏界面在闪
<hougelangley> eexp: 不知道是不是和ATI有关
<forfun> terminfo 里的 smcup 是什么的缩写？
<supercatexpert> ATi的显卡驱动非常烂
<supercatexpert> 其实用Linux的不建议买A卡~
<hougelangley> supercatexpert: 这话不确切。
<supercatexpert> 不管是官方驱动还是开源驱动都很烂
<hougelangley> supercatexpert: 我用Chakra非常棒
<supercatexpert> 只是说ATi的显卡驱动有缺陷，对OpenGL的支持很不完美而已
<supercatexpert> 并非所有的OpenGL程序都会出问题
<snugglecat> supercatexpert, 换 nv
<supercatexpert> N卡就不错确实
<snugglecat> knownbad, 弄好笔记本了？？？
<Blue__ianmandy__> 、去、
<knownbad> 好了，装了中文字体后就差不多了。
<hougelangley> 换卡 = =b 我情愿去提交bug
<snugglecat> knownbad, 给老婆用的么
<snugglecat> knownbad, 在为老婆的到来在准备么。
<snugglecat> 笔记本有了， 也该换大床了吧
<knownbad> 没，测试 debian-testing 中。
<supercatexpert> 我还正在升级到Wheezy呢
<knownbad> 小床才好呢， 就上下铺。
<supercatexpert> 刚Upgrade完，正在Dist-upgrade
<snugglecat> 难不成老婆来了睡铁架床？？ 上下两层的
<snugglecat> ...............................
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你睡上边还是下边啊
<knownbad> 我不介意老婆在上。
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 反正我年纪大些。
<knownbad> 她该出点力吧？
<roylez> adam8157: 总统的fans  http://i.imgur.com/vMolz.jpg
<snugglecat> 说实在的， 你确实该为他的到来准备下了， 厨具齐了么， 床有了么， 电脑， 也得有吧。 
<snugglecat> 不好意思， 应该是 她
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马？
<knownbad> 才没这么傻呢， 得要她付出代价。。。呵呵
<palomino|working> 主席?
<snugglecat> ......
<roylez> palomino|working: 果然活着，太好了
<roylez> palomino|working: http://imgur.com/jr0Aw
<sevk> roylez ⇪ t: This is what happens when plastic rings ends in the water. A simple act can make the difference. - Imgur 
<palomino|working> ...........
<snugglecat> 至少床得先有吧， 来了才买， 买之前睡哪。 不会让她从国内背张床过来吧
<roylez> palomino|working: 这样养乌龟很不错吧？
<snugglecat> 想象一些， 都觉得挺壮观的， 一女的背张床上飞机
<palomino|working> 介。。。 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 只要控制得当，蜡肠形状的也行呢
<palomino|working> - -
<palomino|working> 可怜的龟
<snugglecat> 听过一个故事， 一家人， 床的四脚有长短， 拿了一个龟来垫
<snugglecat> 过了几年， 发觉垫龟的那一脚高了
<knownbad> snugglecat: 等她来再带着去买。  这里多这是自己组装的家具。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 酱紫
<snugglecat> 老外的床是不是单人床也像我们双人床那么大了
<knownbad> 来美国就要习惯这里的生活方式。
<snugglecat> 哦。
<knownbad> 不清楚，但国内的双人床蛮大的。  一个跟这里的 king size 差不多。
<knownbad> 应该。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 我家床很大
<eexp> 。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/84ZC8.jpg
<eexp> 比床大了。
<roylez> palomino|working: http://imgur.com/icsbE
<sevk> roylez ⇪ t: A Christmas Wish...... God, I don't ask for much. - Imgur 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 爽
<eexp> 烤肉
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 右边的任何一块我都吃不下
<snugglecat> eexp, 他老婆快来了， 我想老外的单人床够大的话， 连床都省了
<eexp> roylez: 中间的那块呢？
<knownbad> http://i.imgur.com/ZjoNH.jpg
<roylez> eexp: 那是献给神的
<eexp> 没烤熟。。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 干嘛， 你想我妒忌死么
<roylez> eexp: 神自己生火
<knownbad> 省个屁，没这么大。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://imgur.com/80yJL   这个说得太对了
<eexp> 给主席下酒吧
<sevk> roylez ⇪ t: When your company website has a picture like this at the top, I assume you're a bunch of idiots - Imgur 
<knownbad> 有不是我老婆。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 那我心里平衡了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你家床多大？ 我睡的那床是按照三人设计的
<knownbad> 你有空还是出去走走。
<eexp> jyfl987: 地铺？
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 3P???
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 对头
<snugglecat> ......
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 来玩玩不？
 * knownbad 带摄影机
<snugglecat> 和谁？ 你 我 knownbad ???
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 么问题 不过需要切一个
<knownbad> snugglecat: 别忘了你的道具。
<snugglecat> 。。。。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不知道，貌似中国人论尺的吧，7尺
<knownbad> 鞭子，手铐，蜡烛，玉米棒。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我家床从两人谁成三人
<MeaCulpa> s/谁/睡
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 7*33cm = 241cm 这个也不算长阿
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 小孩还是跟着父母睡的？？
<jyfl987> knownbad: 关键是 得把你的咪咪带来 亲自上
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不是. 那个是对角线长度吧
<knownbad> 我是天然的 a 罩杯。
<jyfl987> knownbad: 男的都是A
<knownbad> 那你得找个熊叔叔。
<snugglecat> 我是 a-
<jyfl987> knownbad: snugglecat 你两个必须有一个切了 这样我们才能3p
<adam8157> roylez: 刚去面试了
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 干嘛切啊， 不是有**么
<knownbad> 强烈推荐 snugglecat 的屁眼。
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 干嘛切啊， 不是有 *  么
<snugglecat> * 还真形象
<snugglecat>   * <=8
<snugglecat> 不说了， 再说真得疼了
<knownbad> 我也该去睡了。
<adam8157> roylez: 状态还没变...得明天了估计
<cike> xmodmap怎样自定义快捷键
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 但是咱们是3p阿 
<roylez> adam8157: 哦
<snugglecat> 不说了， 再说要被踢了
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> adam8157: 过来仰慕下18摸 http://cnbeta.com/articles/163889.htm
<sevk> roylez ⇪ ti: 关于IBM,你可能不知道的25件事_IBM_cnBeta.COM
<snugglecat> 3p, 转圈啊
<adam8157> roylez: 看过了, 一把摸真牛
<CyrusYzGTt> ?? 在說 18+ 話題？？
<cike> xmodmap怎样自定义快捷键 类似于Mod4+j=Up
<roylez> adam8157: 一把摸好
<snugglecat>  =* <=*<=*<
<roylez> cike: xmodmap是改键位的，不是定义快捷键的
<eexp> xkeybinding
<eexp> 开会去。
<eexp> 一起去不。 roylez
<roylez> adam8157: 现在的google，在页面的底部没有搜索栏，非常不方便
<roylez> eexp: 哪里开会？
<adam8157> roylez: 哦 确实
<cike> roylez, 那有什么办法实现我要的自定义快捷键吗
<roylez> eexp: 五谷轮回之所开无遮大会吗？
<roylez> cike: xbindkeys
<cike> roylez: 我试试
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 在说仨男人如何 3p
<cike> roylez: xbindkeysxbindkeys好像只能绑定应用程序
<roylez> cike: 对
<roylez> cike: xbindkeys + wmctrl 
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧 你还用wmctrl啊
<roylez> cike: 你想要这样改，最好还是wm支持的好
<roylez> adam8157: 我不用，他问起来了啊
<adam8157> p
<adam8157> o
<adam8157> 打错了
<cike> roylez: 我是想用mod4＋hjkl实现全局vi模式
<roylez> adam8157: wmctrl是ee的邪道
<jyfl987> roylez: 神马？
<roylez> cike: 你不如直接上tiling window manager
<cike> roylez: 那是什么东东
<roylez> jyfl987: ?我难道说神马了？
<roylez> cike: google搜索吧，awesome, ratpoison, wmii, xmonad .....
<cike> roylez: awesome我用过
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 哦
<roylez> cike: 那你还问...
<roylez> cike: 接着用啊
<cike> roylez: 我想解决我的问题，而不是找替代
<swder> Õâô¶àÈËÔÚÏß°¡
<sevk> swder:say 这么多人在线啊 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<cike> roylez: mod4＋h ＝ Left
<swder> utf-8?,i see see opera setting
<roylez> cike: awesome肯定可以做到啊。是你自己在找替代呢
<cike> roylez: 因为我现在不用awesome啊
<adam8157> cike: 就xbindkeys吧
<roylez> adam8157: 用xbindkeys应该简单不了
<adam8157> o
<cike> adam8157: 怎么弄？
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 你真的是从早聊到晚阿，太NB了
<adam8157> cike: 没用过 呵呵 你是要在那里实现
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 靠 哪有
<cike> adam8157: 全局
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，瞧瞧。 ghosTM55 都发现了。你每天除了吃奥力奥、脆皮鲨和聊天之外，还干了啥？
<palomino|working> 脆皮鲨是何物?
<jyfl987> roylez: 同问 脆皮啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> 我 貌似 吃過 脆皮花生
<palomino|working> 雀巢脆脆鲨?
<roylez> palomino|working: bingo
<palomino|working> 仅0.75元，团购原价1.5元最IN办公室零食『雀巢』脆脆鲨巧克力威化（20g/支）
<palomino|working> 原来如此
<palomino|working> 原来这东西是最in的办公室零食呀
<palomino|working> 我out了
<adam8157> roylez: 还有3+2和傻骑马
<palomino|working> = = , adam8157
<roylez> palomino|working: 你是不是还在嚼粮草？
<palomino|working> 萨琪玛！ , adam8157
<palomino|working> 我只有红牛为伴 , roylez
<adam8157> palomino|working: 破马说的对
<palomino|working> 困了累了喝红牛
<palomino|working> 渴了饿了也喝红牛
<roylez> palomino|working: 把马当牛使，你主人真有才
<MeaCulpa> 红牛很好喝，蔓越梅口味
<MeaCulpa> 救生衣太贵
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzI0Njk0NTcy.html
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 你最美 龙岩原创版 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<MeaCulpa> s/救生衣/就是
<MeaCulpa> 我擦这google输入
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 无聊了。拿耳机看acfun算了...
<palomino|working> lol
<adam8157> palomino|working: yoooo 破马在天津啊
<palomino|working> 是呀
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... 我有游戏可玩
<palomino|working> 从前天就说有雨夹雪
<palomino|working> 今天阳光灿烂
<palomino|working> 雨雪哪儿去了
<adam8157> palomino|working: 在天津干啥呢
<palomino|working> working呀
<palomino|working> 从名字上即可看出
<adam8157> palomino|working: 干啥的
<palomino|working> 码农
<adam8157> palomino|working: 啧啧
<palomino|working> O_o
 * adam8157 呃, 这也算新闻... http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/163912.htm
<palomino|working> 我刚看时还以为11.10 , adam8157
<palomino|working> 一看kernel版本号怎么这么低
<roylez> palomino|working: 马农吧？
<palomino|working> ........
<roylez> palomino|working: adam8157 的快递在海关，帮忙去催催吧，如果要交关税，你就好好心垫付了吧
<palomino|working> .............
<palomino|working> 嘛好东西
<roylez> palomino|working: kindle touch哦
<palomino|working> :o
<roylez> palomino|working: 为什么海尔兄弟只穿内裤，知道吗？
<roylez> adam8157: 悲剧，acfun看不了，该死的防火墙
<adam8157> roylez: 俺们公司啥防火墙也没有
<palomino|working> 因为他们喜欢? , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 因为他们没Q币
<palomino|working> .................
<palomino|working> 好冷
<adam8157> palomino|working: 你弱爆了
 * palomino|working ┴┴ ︵╰(‵□′)╯︵ ┴┴
<mooooo> 论坛的电源线又被踢了？
<adam8157> palomino|working: 求个掀桌子的表情
 * palomino|working (・´ｪ`・)
<roylez> adam8157: 你弱爆了，装pcmanx，大把的表情
<adam8157> palomino|working: 这哪里是
<adam8157> roylez: 我又不咋逛论坛
 * ghosTM55 肚子饿了
<adam8157> roylez: 求个掀桌子的表情
<huntxu> adam8157: 不逛论坛的同志不是好基友
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<tenzu> 胡须重口
<roylez> huntxu: 小胡子也来了呢
<ghosTM55> huntxu: 你搞基搞多了是吧
<SteamedFish> huntxu: 你留胡子了?
<imtxc> 自己学好水平不够啊，跟人家去培训C 不知道怎么样。。。
<mooooo> huntxu: 不逛论坛的厨子不是好城管
<adam8157> roylez: qterm竟然默认有水木社区...
<adam8157> roylez: 介绍个终端下的呗 除了telnet
<roylez> adam8157: Linux的好处是视频可以边下边看，甚至可以先放着，然后删掉源文件，然后继续看
<roylez> adam8157: pcmanx，qterm弱爆了
<adam8157> roylez: 我可以从文件系统和文件句柄的角度给你分析下
<adam8157> roylez: fedora16里头没有
<roylez> adam8157: 不用，哈哈
 * ghosTM55 下班了，各位88
<imtxc> 请问哪有Linux C 方面的视频教程啊。。
<adam8157> roylez: 终端下就是telnet?
<roylez> adam8157: screen + telnet
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt:  !time
<MaskRay> xmonad http://maskray.tk/2011/11/30/xmonad-config.html
<sevk> MaskRay ⇪ t: 我的xmonad配置
<adam8157> roylez: 哦 记得你还写过一篇文章
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 20121202 你很煩，， 
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 【求助】ubuntu 11.10网络的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355676 本人新手，还请指教 背景：本人大学学生，学校教学楼图书馆等地方有无线网络，需要用学号登陆后才可以使用；平常在宿舍使用有线网络。 描述：笔记本，装好11.10后用了几天，中间也用有线网络浏览过百度搜索首页（www.baidu.com ...
<adam8157> MaskRay: 小瑞今天能上网啦/
<MaskRay> adam8157: 今天寝室的无线网修好了。。
<MaskRay> 明年可能就没了……
<adam8157> MaskRay: 恭喜
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 你一边去吧,本尊要去看长腿妹妹了
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 。。 
<snugglecat> 11月28日，河南郑州滑县农民韩岗的80多亩萝卜滞销。他决定免费赠送给市民食用。媒体刊登消息后，引来上万人拔萝卜，菜农的萝卜被拔光了，种的红薯竟然也被偷挖走2万斤。几天来，韩岗家损失了数万元。他曾说：“如果有福利机构想要，可以优先送给他们。”
<ceetozz> o(╯□╰)o
<snugglecat> 那农民还真淳朴， 福利机构要了还怎么赚钱啊
<MaskRay> xmonad 的工作区布局完胜各类 wm...
<ceetozz> 这农民~
<roylez> ceetozz: 应该说这世道
<ceetozz> ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<ceetozz> 这社会。。
<jiero> MaskRay: ...开发自己的 WM
<mooooo> 这就是为啥万恶的资本主义要把生产过剩的牛奶倒掉，都不分给穷苦大众们……
<jiero> MaskRay: 为啥就没有一个中国产的 WM 呢。。。
<jiero> mooooo: 面包都是只卖一天的。
<jiero> mooooo: 第二天就不卖了，送人/丢掉。
<snugglecat> jiero, 自己做一个啊， 貌似这里有个人想做， 你去合伙
<jiero> snugglecat: 。。。
<jiero> snugglecat: 你在说我吗？
<Kamea> 中国的面包可以卖很多天
<snugglecat> jiero, .............. 貌似就是你吧 g3 啥 javascript 的
<snugglecat> ...............
<snugglecat> jiero, 艾， 我正等着你呢
<imtxc> 这些培训 全是windows c++
<jiero> snugglecat: 我看着。。。觉得太多了
<Kamea> jiero: 你Python学得怎么样
<jiero> Kamea: 贼差。。。
<snugglecat> jiero, 慢慢来啊
<jiero> Kamea: 你到底是谁啊。。。
<Kamea> jiero: 你那印刷工还做没?
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: Test
<gfrog_working> adam8157: ping.
<adam8157> gfrog_working: pong
<Kamea> !CyrusYzGTt
<jyfl987> jiero: 你要中国产的wm做啥
<gfrog_working> adam8157: hi，printk的消息输出到哪个console上有方法控制嘛？
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 外加kernel oops消息神马的
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 有
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 球关键字
<jiero> Kamea: 做不来了。
<jiero> Kamea: ee么。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 我直接给着下
<jyfl987> adam8157: 内核的进程间要通讯 有并发处理请求的方法么
<jiero> jyfl987: 为啥不行能。
<jyfl987> jiero: 我是问你 中国产的wm和美国产的wm有啥区别呢？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: man syslog
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这个不是很清楚...
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 哦，是通过syslog控制的？
<gfrog_working> adam8157: oops消息也是？
<jiero> jyfl987: 做一个出来才知道。
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 这个好像是编译阶段...
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 我发现了。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 应该还有个参数 等我着下
<jyfl987> jiero: 关键是这东西 压根跟国家没关系阿 
<gfrog_working> adam8157: thx！
<jyfl987> jiero: 除非中国的开发人员都用汉编 什么的 否则 有什么区别呢
<jiero> jyfl987: 和人群以及想法3不同2。
<jiero> jyfl987: lol 我碰见东西了。。。键盘竟然能控制音量。
<jiero> jyfl987: 你觉得 hotot 有用吗？为啥要那么多 twitter client 呢。
<adam8157> gfrog_working: http://blog.csdn.net/unbutun/article/details/6596306
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: console,uart,tty的关联关系 - unbutun的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
 * Kamea Atm和Ip有什么关系?
<Jagdwurst> MaskRay: 你也用上 xmonad 了?
<jyfl987> jiero: 键盘控制音量有啥稀奇的阿 笔记本不都可以么
 * jiero 抱抱 jyfl987
<jyfl987> jiero: 你真是大惊小怪阿 果然悉尼那乡下是不行 
<jiero> jyfl987: 不是笔记本，而是外接的老键盘。
<jiero> jyfl987: 我自己买的键盘。7年了哦。。。
 * Kamea Asynchronous Transfer Mode
<adam8157> gfrog_working:         console=        [KNL] Output console device and options.
<jiero> 明基海湾——我首次受到广告蛊惑购买商品
<gfrog_working> adam8157: thx very much
<jiero> jyfl987: iphone4s发布第一天就耍了一会儿。其实iphone操作麻烦啊。。。
<MaskRay> Jagdwurst: 一直在用..
<Jagdwurst> Kamea: atm 本来想用来代替 isdn 的， 结果成本太高，还没流行起来。 ip 相对便宜，所以普及的快
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 啊，这个是内核启动参数呀，我看看改/proc/sys/kernel/printk会不会有用
<jyfl987> jiero: ip4 对我们这里的人感觉很高端 可是在你们那 借助汇率来看 不过是个几百块钱的玩意 有啥好玩的
<adam8157> gfrog_working: http://lxr.linux.no/#linux+v3.1.4/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt 518行
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: LXR / 
<Jagdwurst> MaskRay: 用 haskell 写过 floodfill 吗? 纯函数语言的硬伤...
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 没用 那里头是log_level
<adam8157> gfrog_working: http://lxr.linux.no/#linux+v3.1.4/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt#L518
<jiero> jyfl987: 没啥好玩的。我只是说。笨蛋太多了。连超越iphone的设计都做不出来。
<Kamea> Jagdwurst: 那现在什么机构用ATM
<MaskRay> Jagdwurst: 没有
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 貌似有个默认console=tty0，但是rhel6把这个console分给X了。。。
<MaskRay> Jagdwurst: 求配置文件
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 其实传给serial或者net-console比较好
<Jagdwurst> Kamea: 估计银行、铁路这些行业有可能会用。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: serial一直开着倒是。
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 串口好, 串口好, 程序员的宝
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 哎呀，不管了，随便选个text console了，反正panic message是发到所有console的，而且还有serial一直在连着
<jyfl987> jiero: 我觉得主要是材料学的问题 许多科幻感十足的东西没法做
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 你现在该唱kvm好啦
<jyfl987> jiero: nokia不是有个全触摸屏的手机么
<jiero> jyfl987: 都是常规的设计。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 那个好不容易才出来。。。之前的干什么去了。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 商业考虑呗  做决策的又不是做设计的
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • gedit保存文件时总提示重命名临时文件错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355681 RT，每次保存文件就出现这个，然后取消后再保存一次就会导致窗口直接关闭，什么都没存下来！ 但是如果在nautilus中显示隐藏文件，则可以看到一些临时文件，这些临时文件里就有我刚才写入的内容。 统计信息: 发表于 由 4 ...
<Jagdwurst> MaskRay: 没怎么配置。最初刚用的时候折腾了一下，干过最傻的事就是把终端通过 vte 绑定集成到 xmonad 里
<MaskRay> Jagdwurst: 怎么做的？求 xmonad.hs
<Jagdwurst> MaskRay: 结果 vte 一挂，整个 xmonad 要重启
<metbsd> 诺基亚市场越来越萎缩了
<metbsd> 欧洲又关闭了几个点
<Jagdwurst> MaskRay: 因为 vte 偶尔会挂，不用了，代码也删了，可能在 git 源里还有。 我找找
<Jagdwurst> MaskRay: 如果把 vte 集成到 xmonad 里的话就不用另再 init 了，那时候在这点上折腾了较长时间
<MaskRay> Jagdwurst: 什么意思？
<Jagdwurst> MaskRay: 编译了 ghc 的 vte 库之后，源码里就帯现成的例子。 把那例子改一改，扔到 xmonad 的模块目录里就行了。 但其中 init gtk 还是 init 哪歩的不能照抄
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥 
<jiero> adam8157: 米粉。。。
<adam8157> jiero: pass
<mooooo> adam8157: 水牛+笑脸猫+南瓜+蝎子，乱炖。
<adam8157> 呃
<mooooo> +玫瑰+蜗牛
<jiero> adam8157: 百合
<jiero> adam8157: 吃百合。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 你吃什么？
<jeepkid> 有人用硬盘安装方法成功装过11.10alternate版么
<jyfl987> jiero: 我晚上不吃饭
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啊?
<xmzgtx> test
<jeepkid> adam8157, 嗨，，，
<imtxc> 百合好
<[ub]> xmzgtx, ....  ㍪ 
<adam8157> jeepkid: hi
<jeepkid> adam8157, 呵呵，好久不见
<jyfl987> adam8157: ？
<adam8157> jeepkid: 呵呵
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你每天都不吃晚饭?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 减肥阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: 要少吃 而不是不吃
<jeepkid> adam8157, 呵呵 ，你有没有用grub从硬盘安装ubuntu11.10alternate的方法？
<adam8157> jeepkid: 多年不用ubuntu了...
<jeepkid> adam8157, 额。。。不会吧，那你用什么
<adam8157> jeepkid: debian sid
<jeepkid> adam8157, .......
<jeepkid> adam8157, 呵呵，怎么想起用debian了
<imtxc> 请大家帮忙看看 http://www.bjtarena.com/cpx.html  这个地方怎么样呢
<[ub]> imtxc ⇪ ti: C++培训_达内C++培训现场班_达内培训C++专题
<Kamea> http://www.oschina.net/p/grass-mud-horse
<imtxc> 谢谢大家。
<gfrog> ad
<jeepkid> 就没有人尝试过ubuntu11.10??
<adam8157> jeepkid: 呃, debian好用啊 :)
<adam8157> gfrog: 说啥
<gfrog> adam8157: oops，autotest也有bugzilla了。。。 估计我也要有自己报、自己修、自己验证的事情了。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，你很敏感嘛
<adam8157> gfrog: lol
<jeepkid> adam8157, 传说debian太难配置了....?
<adam8157> jeepkid: 看个人怎么玩了..
<jeepkid> adam8157, 我做开发的，...
<jeepkid> adam8157, 认识几个写代码的同行也用debian...呵呵.
<adam8157> jeepkid: 可以狠劲配, 可以不配
<jeepkid> adam8157, 不过 ubuntu用了快4年了，习惯了...
<adam8157> 闪人
<guanbeilang> 用Ubuntu11.10做开发，挺爽的
<guanbeilang> 安装快，重启也快~
<MaskRay> Jagdwurst: 你是 Manatee?
<Jagdwurst> MaskRay: 不是。。
<MaskRay> Jagdwurst: 求你的代码仓库
<Jagdwurst> MaskRay: 我只用本地的 xD
<Jagdwurst> 先上课去了
<Kamea> http://www.oschina.net/p/grass-mud-horse 草泥马语言是一个基于堆和栈的语言,它最大的特点是只有四个指令,草.泥.马.和谐.
<palomino|working> .
<CyrusYzGTt> http://static.youku.com/v1.0.0722/js/nova.js
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 这个怎么了
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ???
<slacker_HD> ^k^
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 双系统下 如何从ubuntu11.04升级到11.10 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355690 终于有空收拾系统了，原系统是win7+ubuntu11.04，上次从10.10升级到11.04升级结果彻底崩溃，只能重新，先安装win7再安装11.04 现在想将11.04升级到11.10，请问如何不影响现有系统特别是win7情况下如何处理？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 skysecr ...
<Ml_hoo> 没人说话了
<centerpoint> LiMou_Coding: 啊哈,幸好您还在阿,又要来麻烦您了.我在gtk callback线程里面show()一个dialog. 在Linux下一点问题都没有.在win32下致命错误: xx内存不能为read. 除了show() , hide()方法,在线程里面对gtk对象做其他的操作都OK
<centerpoint> 大家知道blueghost最近还来这里吗?
<flysnowchiu> ubuntu11.10 不用全局菜单打开一个窗口GTK菜单总会延迟显示   大家有这种情况吗
<supercatexpert> 换GNOME3
<flysnowchiu> 就是gnome3啊
<flysnowchiu> 我这虚拟机下也是
<supercatexpert> 卸掉Unity的组件看看
<flysnowchiu> gnome-shell不加载unity组件啊
<flysnowchiu> 难道就我有这种情况
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • xubuntu 的音量控制碉堡了～～～不会用 求教材或替换软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355693 自带混音器 一点都不会用 有没有像ubuntu一样人性化一点的调音器 统计信息: 发表于 由 bbyan — 2011-11-30 20:00 
<flysnowchiu> 这困扰我好久了  mint下正常   但不喜欢minit
<supercatexpert> Mint界面还是不错的
<flysnowchiu> 软件中心卡死了
<flysnowchiu> 还有就是网速慢  可能是自带了防火墙
<centerpoint> LiMou_Coding: 文档说, enter/leave 方式在win32下不稳定.我就在callback 生成的线程里面 idle_add(),但是依旧崩溃,这年头,连idle都不靠谱了
<LiMou_Coding> centerpoint, 不好意思 没看到你前面发的。。。
<LiMou_Coding> 什么问题？
<centerpoint> LiMou_Coding: 麻烦您了.我在gtk callback线程里面show()一个dialog. 在Linux下一点问题都没有.在win32下致命错误: xx内存不能为read. 除了show() , hide()方法,在线程里面对gtk对象做其他的操作都OK
<LiMou_Coding> centerpoint, 你的意思 是如果注视了 show/hide就没有crash对吗？
<centerpoint> LiMou_Coding: 对.
<LiMou_Coding> 注释
<centerpoint> LiMou_Coding: 线程里面其他的GTK操作都没问题
<LiMou_Coding> 嗯。 有任何没有初始化的变量没？
<centerpoint> LiMou_Coding: 木有
<LiMou_Coding> c 不知道python有这么一说没
<supercatexpert> GTK+不是线程安全的!
<supercatexpert> 用g_idle_add吧
<LiMou_Coding> 他enter和leave了
<LiMou_Coding> centerpoint, window下有工具能调试吗？
<supercatexpert> Windows下的GTK+用这个会有问题
<supercatexpert> 不建议用GTK+自带的临界区
<centerpoint> LiMou_Coding: 而且就算是在Linux下, hide掉所有的widget 然后sleep(2)再 show所有的widget也会失效.除非留下至少一个widget不hide,这算是个bug吧
<centerpoint> LiMou_Coding: 没有阿,python 的,都不用关注内存分配的
<LiMou_Coding> centerpoint, 你试试 supercatexpert  意见了。window下的开发 我不熟悉 :)
<centerpoint> LiMou_Coding: linux和win32对线程的表现不一致, 不反复调试的话,跨平台神马的都浮云了
<guanbeilang> irc 能不能在登录的时候获取登录前聊天室里最后的几条消息？
<centerpoint> guanbeilang: 可以阿,如果在一年前的话
<guanbeilang> centerpoint: 那现在不行了？
<guanbeilang> centerpoint:是协议变了？还是软件不支持了？
<centerpoint> guanbeilang: 很久以前我写过一个bot,有这个功能...现在bot死翘翘了,当然没办法了
<guanbeilang> wowowo，这样子啊
<Kamea> centerpoint: 怎么写Bot?
<centerpoint> Kamea: 想当年, 这个频道是风云变幻,bot林立阿, 什么python 的ruby的,perl的都有,我的bot是丐帮的,bash shell写的....
<Kamea> centerpoint: 这个频道06年建的
<centerpoint> Kamea: 现在是时过境迁,物是人非了,只有kk不改当年容颜, 让我深刻体会到什么叫...淡定...
<Bycgeek> you ren
<Kamea> centerpoint: 怎么写Bot?
<Bycgeek> you ren me
<Kamea> Mei
<Bycgeek> w hat?
<centerpoint> Kamea: 很简单阿,看看IRC协议,随便什么语言, 能连接网络收发消息加上字符处理就ok
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我的unity（2D）又一次崩溃了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355695 我可啥也没干啊。不如gnome3稳定 统计信息: 发表于 由 sdzzg — 2011-11-30 20:23 
<Kamea> centerpoint: 为什么现在这里没Bot了?
<xiaomo> centerpoint: 丐帮的是什么意思
<centerpoint> xiaomo: 就是草根,底层,不值一提,因为是bash shell写的,简单如ABC,明白?
<xiaomo> centerpoint: bash shell写bot才高端...
<Kamea> snugglecat: .
<centerpoint> xiaomo: bash不是严谨的编程语言,完成较大的项目,都要靠机巧的方法.灵活的把各种命令粘合到一起.
<Kamea> centerpoint: Irc软件都有自己自带的脚本吧,用那个写是不是更简单
<xiaomo> centerpoint: 但是我觉得比依靠框架什么的实现起来更酷` 
<centerpoint> Kamea: 某些 irc client是带脚本功能的. 确实更简单些. 但是为了学习的话,无所谓了.你可以试试用php python perl共同写一个bot,呵呵
<Kamea> centerpoint: 用C加Asm写吧 L0L
<centerpoint> Kamea: 不错的想法,然后到博物馆找台386来跑
<Kamea> centerpoint: 编程语言那么多,都不知道该学哪个?而国内资料又匮乏,纠结呀
<guanbeilang> Kamea: 纠结于学哪个，不如，先学一个吧。
<centerpoint> Kamea: 我的bot都一年没动了,现在看看代码,都不知道是什么意思了....0L0
<centerpoint> >h
<^centerbot> centerpoint:hi，I'm centerbot机器人。bash脚本写的。>h 帮助 >n irc帮助 >s 进入频道时和你说的话 >m 给人留言等他进来私聊给他 >i 查ip域名位置 >t 天气 >d 辞典 >p 把最近20句话私给您 >x 笑话(私聊) >r 回帖 >j 论坛加速脚本
<centerpoint> >p
<xiaomo> x
<xiaomo> >x
<Kamea> 没有呀
<xiaomo> >j
<^centerbot> xiaomo:论坛蓝屏请使用加速脚本: http://centerpoint.bshellz.net :)
<centerpoint> 呵呵,运行环境变了,很多附属文件都不见了,我这边一大堆报错
<xiaomo> centerpoint: 论坛加速脚本干嘛的.
<centerpoint> 要修理修理才能干活
<centerpoint> xiaomo: 到坛子搜一下就知道了
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ .. 你的 中心點Bot?? 回來了？？
<xiaomo> centerpoint: 很久不逛坛子了.总感觉没mail list靠谱.
<nikerlong> 请问谁会R语言啊？
<nikerlong> 我想学R统计软件
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: 不是阿, 刚从箱子底翻出来, 看看都发霉了, 拉出来透下气
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ ,, 我想起 大小眼了。。。 嗚嗚～～～
 * centerpoint 和 CyrusYzGTt 执手相对泪眼....
 * CyrusYzGTt 閃開～ 一拳打到 centerpoint 
 * centerpoint 蹲到墙角画圈圈诅咒 CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ .. 我在看 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzI3ODI3NzU2.html  別打擾我。。
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 【AKB外掛字幕社】渡り廊下走り隊７（渡辺麻友） - 夕陽のいじわる - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
 * centerpoint 继续画圈圈诅咒 CyrusYzGTt....
 * CyrusYzGTt .. 額。。 打暈 centerpoint ，， 繼續看 AV
<Kamea> centerpoint: 写Bot是不是要考虑阻塞什么的
<loiac> >p
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • linux 字符界面下 能不能装好用的中文输入法啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355696 如题 Xwindow 下面有 ibus 之类的拼音输入法 不说多强，至少有智能连拼吧 字符界面下 就只有 标准拼音输入法？ 蛋疼的啊，每敲一个字都要选一下..... 统计信息: 发表于 由 double_crane — 2011-11-30 20:52 
<centerpoint> Kamea: 使用标准语言当然如此, 但是bash的话, 取巧的方法, & 要多少"进程"有多少
<centerpoint> loiac: centbot下班了,找kk玩吧
<centerpoint> hi
<^k^> centerpoint, 好  ㍭ 
<loiac> centerpoint: 我就是看到记录了  试试
<Kamea> centerpoint: 我想学Socket.不过以前一直是只停留在想想而已
<nikerlong> ^k^: 你试下FCITx试下
<centerpoint> .h
<CyrusYzGTt> 可憐的 中心點BOT 。。 又被 埋了
<lm__> deja dup 备份需要登录吗
<^k^> nikerlong, OK，我会尝试一下。  ㍭ 
<loiac> hi
<CyrusYzGTt> lm__§ 可以本地，或者自己的服務器備份的
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: kk现在是人机合一还是人工智能?
<nikerlong> 为了防止scim与fcitx冲突，如果你安装了scim，你最好卸载掉scim
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 小眼还在
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ ,, 你 罵罵 ^k^ 試試
<Kamea> centerpoint: 人机合一
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ ???
<lm__> deja dup 备份需要用户登录吗
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: 骂他会被踢鸡鸡的
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ 你只有 中心點 不怕
<Kamea> !ddw
<Kamea> !4w
<lm__> deja dup 备份需要用户登录吗如果指定时间过了再开机 呢
<lm__> 谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> 黑絲 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzI3ODI2NDUy.html ,, 短裙。 
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: AKB48.-.[君の背中].(PV) - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
 * centerpoint 用异样的眼光看着 CyrusYzGTt...
 * CyrusYzGTt 看錯了。。 是 制服誘惑
<Kamea> centerpoint: 用Javascript写irc bot困难吗
 * centerpoint  CyrusYzGTt连制服和黑丝都分不清还看AV....
 * CyrusYzGTt ... 額，，，   我是在看 AV,, 影像寫真。。
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: Youtube上有大量的AV不去看,竟然看Youku
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 木有 ssh ,, 木有 別人的帳號。。 
<centerpoint> Kamea: 额....可以...而且你可以下载个fx的irc addon 改改应该就ok
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: 买个vps
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 向caleb-大神求个能看4K Youtube的号呀
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ 不買，， 你送個給我
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ ，， caleb- 協調器 不給。。
 * centerpoint ...
<roylez_> caleb-: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac162314/
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ t: 【女流】变态人生大冒险 - AcFun.tv
<Kamea> centerpoint: 俺不知应该先学什么语言,俺C语言看到指针后,后面的就看不下去了,像链表结构体还有内存方面,不知道该继续学C.还是换个语言
<centerpoint> Kamea:  看你为了什么了
<centerpoint> Kamea: 做系统管理员的话,脚本显然更好,做网站后台php java, 做底层的开发c cpp不能不会吧?
<centerpoint> Kamea: 我就是没耐心写c, 快速开发的脚本适合我
<Kamea> centerpoint: 说了你别笑俺,先写个自己的irc和Bot.最终目标可能是Os
<centerpoint> Kamea: 0s ? 什么意思
<baaaac> Kamea:,牛
<Kamea> centerpoint: os
<centerpoint> Kamea: 那你还是用c吧
<Kamea> baaaac: 都说了它很遥远的
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzI3ODM1OTE2.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 乌克兰御姐女团 Горбачева 与 Арктика 【Kleine】 mv - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<centerpoint> Kamea: 如果你愿意去坚持, 能不能写出os不要紧, 学到的东西不愁找工作了
<baaaac> <Kamea> 就那也牛。哈哈
<Kamea> centerpoint: 但现在看不下去C
<centerpoint> Kamea: 我更看不下去. 不过我学语言几乎不看教程的,视频教程什么的都浮云. 我是写项目, 打开一堆文档和手册加教程, 用到什么查什么
<centerpoint> Kamea: 项目写好了,语言学的也差不多了
<Kamea> centerpoint: 我从前也粗虑的看过一次C.但每次都是看到现在这里就看不下去了,其实我早应该在一个月前就把C看完的
<RavenChan> tenzu, 虽然不知道发生了什么但是对不起！ >_<
<baaaac> <Kamea> 你看到那里了？
<Kamea> baaaac: 指针后面,内存那块
<tenzu> RavenChan: apology accepted
<baaaac> <Kamea> 后面确实难……
<centerpoint> tenzu: 疼疼,你和 RavenChan 好暧昧哦...
<Kamea> baaaac: 后面其实不难,你若看过一点Asm就知道了,但我就是看不下去C里面的内存那块
<tenzu> centerpoint: 来, 咱俩暧昧一下
<Kamea> 有基情
 * centerpoint 偷眼看了下 RavenChan ... 没敢回应 tenzu...
<tenzu> 苹果的magic mouse原来这么贵...
<Kamea> centerpoint: 我现在看不下去C了.我是不是该换一个语言了
<flh> 大家好，linux分区格式化为什么格式比较好：200G分区，备份用
<centerpoint> Kamea: 我感觉这种想法要不得
<flh> ext3 t4 都要白白少掉10G空间
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯， 我也是這樣，，
<wallee> flh: ext4
<wallee> flh: 可以设置
<flh> wallee: 是读写速度好？还是安全？
<Kamea> centerpoint: 讨厌现在这种情况,但有不知道该怎么办,Cpl那本书100页后就看不下去了
<centerpoint> Kamea: 做项目阿. 有兴趣比什么都好
<wallee> flh: 当然可以
<centerpoint> Kamea: 用c做个irc bot吧
<flh> wallee: 我还没有决定，刚才试了下：reiserfs
<Kamea> centerpoint: 好吧,先写个Bot为目标.那得学Socket吧?
<centerpoint> Kamea: 是啊, 顺便把网络编程也学了
<wallee> flh: 听说btrfs不错，可惜还没release
<wallee> flh: f16本来是准备用btrfs的
<wallee> flh: 还是建议用ex4吧，区区10g，这个年代了，还计较那么多
<flh> wallee:一旦文件放上去，就不好改了
<imtxc> Kamea: 你看了多长时间了啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.tudou.com/playlist/p/l14521851i113375491.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 惊！她们竟用狗毛织毛衣_在线观看11个视频_土豆网 狗 狗毛 可爱 
<wallee> flh: ?
<Kamea> centerpoint: 网络编程.没这方面的资料.不知Socket里面的东东多不多.用多长时间能学玩
<centerpoint> Kamea: ...
<wallee> flh: 文件系统之间转换应该都有配套工具，再说，ext4很优秀的
<flh> wallee: 本本呀，也要考覷一下
<imtxc> Kamea: 求点经验
<wallee> flh: 实在介意这个，那你尝试一下btrfs吧，测评很好的
<flh> wallee: 我試一下
<wallee> flh: 晕，除了服务器，其他都不用考虑什么
<Kamea> imtxc: 两个星期吧.都是晚上有空的时候才能看看
<CyrusYzGTt> *** NSPlugin Viewer  *** WARNING: grmpf, despite much effort, I could not determine the actual plugin area size...
<imtxc> Kandu: 什么基础
<CyrusYzGTt> 這是什麼出錯了
<wallee> flh: btrfs目前还没有正式release，备份好自己的数据吧
<flh> wallee: 好的
<imtxc> Kandu: 你是从什么样的基础开始学的呢，看书还是视频啥的  请教一下经验
<flh> wallee: mkfs.ext4dev 是什么意思？
<wallee> 估计是创建文件系统
<Kandu> imtxc: 發錯人了吧
<wallee> flh: mke2fs - create an ext2/ext3/ext4 filesystem
<wallee> flh: man mkfs.ext4dev
<flh> wallee: 旖旎
<wallee> flh: ?
<flh> wallee: 五笔出問題
<wallee> flh: o ， 不会用五笔阿。。。
<tlze> 早就不用mkfs.ext4dev了，直接mkfs.ext4。ext4老早已经稳定版本了。
<RavenChan> tenzu, thx!
<wallee> tlze: 正解
<flh> wallee: 是五笔啊
<wallee> flh: 解了
<flh> wallee: 謝謝，打不出
<tlze> 是不是搞到98版去了，大部分人用86版
<wallee> flh: wc
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教.PET文件如何安装? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355706 我下载一个影视特效软件,是PET格式的,双击不是运行安装,却是打开解压宿,而且报错说这个文件什么不正常之类.请教一下,PET文件如何安装呢.谢谢. 统计信息: 发表于 由 rosn — 2011-11-30 21:51 
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/WBvt-57ZrNE/  CCAV??成人頻道？？？
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 大学恶搞作品《新闻调查》留学狂潮_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 新闻调查 原创 恶搞 留学 大学
<flh> wallee: 我用的是ibus,,词汇有问题
<imtxc> Kamea: 额 发给别人了
<wallee> gnome3 的关机ZTM销魂
<wallee> flh: 哦，我只会拼音
<tlze> 就是ibus有98与86版五笔。
<imtxc> Kamea: 你是看书呢还是？
<imtxc> c primer plus 这本书好厚
<flh> tlze: 我看看
<roylez_> tenzu: http://my.hoopchina.com/D--Wade/blog/4422131.html
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 【
<flh> tlze: 笔记本，要选词，跟以前用的fcitx不太一样。词汇
<wallee> flh: fcitx 目前好像更新很快，挺不错
<tlze> tysg我这里不用选
<flh> tlze: 我一直fcitx，在squeeze上，没有了
<wallee> flh: 前面说不搞了，现在又活了 
<tlze> 当然，tys时有选择的。
<tenzu> roylez_: 打不开, 可恶
<Kamea> imtxc: 网上自己查的.很少看书.想学那块就搜索那块
<imtxc> Kamea: 这样啊，那你以前应该学过的吧。
<roylez_> tenzu: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTg1ODIxMjM2.html
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 变态人生大冒险 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<Kamea> imtxc: 基础教程总共就那一点东西.我是实在看不下去
<imtxc> Kamea: 哦啊。。
<jyfl987> adam8157 1.0.197.164是不是联通内网主机
<Kamea> imtxc: 你不用去刻意找什么Linux
<imtxc> Kamea: ？？
<supercatexpert> 升级到Debian Wheezy了~
<imtxc> Kamea: 想学C  然后找工作，，
<roylez_> tenzu: 怎么样？
<Kamea> imtxc: Ritchie曾经被问是否使用Linux.Ritchie说他的工作用Windows+Unix+Inferno就可以完成.没用Linux
<tenzu> roylez_: 怎么听着这么耳熟
<roylez_> tenzu: 你老婆？
<imtxc> Kamea: Inferno 是啥 没听过啊
<tenzu> roylez_: 以前天津某电台的女主持
<roylez_> tenzu: youku的一个网友而已
<Kamea> imtxc: 你没听过Plan9?
<imtxc> Kamea: 没有啊
<roylez_> tenzu: 主持人有可能吧。又有钱又有闲的
<Kamea> imtxc: Freebsd?
<imtxc> Kamea: 这倒听过 没用过
<supercatexpert> Plan9是实验室项目的啦
<tenzu> roylez_: 听着声音像
<imtxc> Kamea: 主要是水平还很低 应该从基础看吧。
<Kamea> imtxc: 你多大了?
<imtxc> Kamea: 22
<imtxc> 是不是已经太晚了。。
<Kamea> imtxc: 89å¹´?
<imtxc> Kamea: 是啊。
<Kamea> imtxc: 买本Cpl吧.虽然我看不下去
<imtxc> Kamea: : 是 c primer plus这么
<Kamea> imtxc: The c programming language
<imtxc> Kamea: 哦啊，那本不是很厚啊
<Kamea> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> Kamea: 我以为厚得不想看了呢你
<Kamea> imtxc: 是我知识太浅所以看不下去.
<imtxc> Kamea: 好吧，那我猜我也看不下去 你看的是英文的么
<Kamea> imtxc: 你如果英语好的话最好看英文版的.貌似翻译版的不是很好
<imtxc> Kamea: 那我只能看中文了，总是下不下决心来学英文
<Kamea> imtxc: 哦
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 急~~~装ubuntu后发现xp启动没了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355710 因为工作的需要加上对ubuntu很白，所以在xp和系统下装了ubuntu 11.10　　装好了以后发现电脑开机没有了ＸＰ系统的启动项了，所以也进不了ＸＰ了，网上找了很多教程看了　也试了但效果都没出来　可能是我的操作有误　我电脑只有一个 ...
<Evanescence> 我不会看R&K, 太难了额
<MeaCulpa_> .
<MeaCulpa_> 这里又成了C频道？ 此风不可长...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: .
<adam8157> roylez_: http://heikezhi.com/2011/11/30/dirty_coding_tricks/
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 脏代码技巧 之 写程序的黑暗英雄
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: ^
<alpha080> 嗯，，，刚刚看了这篇文章
<Kamea> MeaCulpa_: 200斤的重量级人物.您来了
<MeaCulpa_> Kamea: ...
 * Kamea MeaCulpa_来了.快来围观呀
<Kamea> 101
<Kamea> MeaCulpa_: 那个irc3.ourirc还开着没?
<roylez_> adam8157: 东西还是比较给力的
<roylez_> adam8157: 鞋子还是大了半码
<adam8157> roylez_: 多大号?
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 收到了？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 你脚丫子真小
<roylez_> adam8157: 7.5 2E
<MeaCulpa_> 话说北美真是买休闲鞋的天堂
<adam8157> roylez_: 7.5号?
<roylez_> adam8157: 没想到2E的我应该穿7码
<adam8157> roylez_: 为啥我是10.5号... 国内44号
<roylez_> adam8157: 不过马马虎虎还拿穿
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我买回来的鞋子被我作皮革的亲戚拿去肢解了...
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 你和我一样
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: .....
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 你脚丫真大
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 你多高？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 177-178
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 我11号也能穿
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: ...海洋哺乳动物
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 44到底对应多大?
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 10.5
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac162314/
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ t: 【女流】变态人生大冒险 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac162314/
<adam8157> roylez_: 那你才7.5!!!!
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: ...海洋哺乳动物阿你... 我比你高10cm, 脚也算大的了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 声优还是很猛的
<roylez_> adam8157: 应该穿7的
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 你估计小时候没怎么穿皮鞋
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 呃...大脚走四方
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 我在我家算个子矮的 营养没跟上啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 国内码呢?
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: ...无爱，我要实在的
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 你平足么？
<roylez_> adam8157: 41
<Evanescence> adam8157: 你多高啊, 我肯定比你矮
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 不平 凹的
<adam8157> Evanescence: 177-178
<adam8157> roylez_: 你脚丫真小
<Evanescence> adam8157: 我167
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 那你这脚够大的...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 嘿嘿
<Evanescence> adam8157: 我才是缺乏营养的...
<adam8157> Evanescence: 这个要和家族内的比较
<Evanescence> adam8157: 我家就我姐姐比我矮一点点...
<Evanescence> adam8157: 男孩子这么矮没出头之日了
<adam8157> Evanescence: 还好吧... 不是太矮就好
<Evanescence> adam8157: 这个没有170就是太矮, 别安慰我了, 特伤心
<tenzu> 181路过
<adam8157> tenzu: 多大脚?
<tenzu> adam8157: 43
<adam8157> Evanescence: 哪里人
<adam8157> tenzu: MeaCulpa_ 看来我的脚是比较大...
<Evanescence> adam8157: 浙江绍兴诸暨
<Evanescence> tenzu: 你分点给我
<tenzu> adam8157: 据说脚大的鸡鸡长
<adam8157> Evanescence: 那还好吧...
<sevk> 新 Kubuntu • 受不了gnome3了 转kde http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355714 首先是字体问题 比kde下模糊N多 再次是性能问题 gnome3的性能确实不怎么样 比kde都差 另一个是稳定性问题 gnome3偶尔崩溃（不经常，受不了鸟了） 最后是可用性 m d 点多少下才切换到程序啊（虽然用经常用快捷键) 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhaowenwei — 2011-11-30 22 ...
<adam8157> tenzu: 我鼻子也大 lol
<Evanescence> adam8157: 不好, 容易被当成小弟弟看...
<tenzu> adam8157: 那鸡鸡小不了
<adam8157> tenzu: 为啥会讨论这个...
<tenzu> Evanescence: 分你5mm?
<tenzu> adam8157: 前两天greader里看到的
<Evanescence> tenzu: 够了, 快把你不要的那一截 给我, .... :)
<adam8157> roylez_: 已经飞往中国途中
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<Evanescence> 遇到什么人老是说我念高中... 可是看看高中的, 大多都比我高, 再下去我就成念初中的了
<tenzu> Evanescence: 说明你面嫩
<adam8157> 北京这边小孩儿好高啊, 初中就和我差不多高...营养真好
<Evanescence> tenzu: 说明我很矮啊...
 * Kamea 180的撸过
<Evanescence> 伤心的, 180对我是天文数字啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 我就记得拿破仑说的，“你再笑我矮，我就把你的头剁下来，这样咱们就一样高了！”
<RavenChan> Evanescence, 差不多是老乡诶
<Evanescence> RavenChan: 哎? 你哪里的?
<Evanescence> roylez: wow, 主席万岁
<RavenChan> Evanescence, 绍兴市里的
<Evanescence> RavenChan: 我靠, 够近的
<tenzu> roylez_: 你想砍谁的头?
<Kandu> adam8157: 北方人是要高達點的
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac266674/
<Evanescence> tenzu: 你好高, 羡慕死了, 我也要给我儿子很好的营养....
<tenzu> Evanescence: 小孩身高随他妈
<alpha080> Evanescence: 没事，小孩眼光随他爸
<Evanescence> tenzu: 那我娶个190的老婆, 
<Evanescence> alpha080: 额, 
<tenzu> roylez_: 缓冲速度为0K/s
<roylez_> tenzu: 鼓手太强大了
<RavenChan> Evanescence, 虽然现在在上海= =
<Evanescence> RavenChan: ... 你家在绍兴哪里的?
<tenzu> roylez_: 睡觉了, 明天去大使馆办证明
<RavenChan> Evanescence, 越城区快阁苑
<Evanescence> RavenChan: 嗯. google maps搜索,嘿嘿, 其实对绍兴市区不是很熟悉.
<xiaoy> >Time.now
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<sevk> xiaoy, 2011-11-30 23:13:15 +0800
<liuzhou> 晚安，睡觉去...
<MeaCulpa1> .
 * MeaCulpa1 攻陷Undead Hords首都，哈哈
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: !time
<alvin_rxg> 什么游戏这么机动？
<alvin_rxg> *激动
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 此窍初凝，即生两肾，次而生心，其肾如藕，其心如莲，其梗中空外直、柱地撑天。心肾相去八寸四分，中余一寸二分，谓之腔子里，乃心肾往来之路、水火既济之乡。（是皆胎始结时，气与母一，所成之一缕，乃先天真气结成，渐推渐开而然也。原其得结之由，由于未孩不有思虑，故气不杂而纯，初无朕兆得见，继因往来。久久
<CyrusYzGTt> 乃现，然属有形而无质也。既而未孩而孩、始有脐带得凭以通，而尚无心，故得与同呼吸。及既出胎，（“国”将“力”代“玉”，读作huo）也一声，气落下极，则已自成一物，故惟自行呼吸。然与天地终始相通而其祖不接者，气浮不沉之故。欲与祖接，绝不费功，但自放下一切，吾心自静。心静气自静，气静则自下沉，下沉自与祖接，
<CyrusYzGTt> 自得通流一体。久久气浮，不但周流一身，且与天地太虚同一呼吸，那有不得长生之理）。欲通此窍，先要穷想山根，（曰穷想者，犹言想到无可想，想念则自无）。则呼吸之气，方渐次而通夹脊、透泥丸，以达于天心祖窍，而子母会合、破镜重圆。渐渐扩充，则根本完固，救住命宝，始可言修炼功夫。行之既久，一呼一吸，入于气穴，
<kk> CyrusYzGTt:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<MeaCulpa1> alvin_rxg: Disciples II
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: LoL
<alvin_rxg> 英雄无敌那样的？
<MeaCulpa1> alvin_rxg: 对
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ laf
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 不对呀,你才发三次怎么就+q
<MeaCulpa1> 系统比英雄无敌简单，我喜欢那个风格和音乐，哥特
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 我被加黑名單唄
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 连发五次才+q的呀.小K又人机合一了?
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ ..嗯嗯
<Kamea> .
<Kamea> .
<Kamea> .
<Kamea> .
<alvin_rxg> lol  1.7秒 http://www.spoj.pl/status/STAMPS,alvin_rxg/
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ) - Status
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 俺没事
<alvin_rxg> 貌似速度都在排序那慢下来的
 * Kamea is gone
<ofan_> yoooo
<ofan_> 没人？
<tingo> ?
<tingo> 有人
<alvin_rxg> 没人
<ofan_> ...
<ofan_> 太冷了
 * mayli i'm back
<tingo> 是的
<tingo> 好冷
<mayli> test
<kk> mayli, ....  ㍙ 
<mayli> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * mayli 毕设被干掉了
<alvin_rxg> ey, 换个快排速度就上去了……
<alvin_rxg> http://www.spoj.pl/status/STAMPS,alvin_rxg/
<alvin_rxg1> 啥时候使用 quicksort 呢？还是说不管三七二十一，都写 quicksort ？
<larry> 哈哈 人们都睡啦
<mayli> alvin_rxg1: 要求不需要稳定排序，却需要排序时间稳定的时候
<mayli> larry: ur wrong
<larry> mayli: ur right
<alvin_rxg1>  呃
<larry> xchat 有在频道之间切换的快捷键没？
<larry> 找到啦，找到一个快捷键的列表
<larry> test
<kk> larry, ....  ㍙ 
<larry> kk: time
<alvin_rxg1> 看 wiki 貌似在不考虑空间的情况下，可以随时使用 quicksort ？ http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E6%8E%92%E5%BA%8F%E7%AE%97%E6%B3%95#.E5.AE.9E.E9.99.85.E6.B5.8B.E8.AF.95.E7.BB.93.E6.9E.9C
<kk> alvin_rxg1 ⇪ t: 排序算法 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<alvin_rxg1> 行， spoj 没有限定运行空间大小
<larry> 有没有可能用xchat打开mutt?
<alvin_rxg1> =.=
<gebjgd> 靠
<gebjgd> 网络这么不稳定
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光光
<alvin_rxg> 嗤嗤
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ............
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是gnome3好看。。。。
<alvin_rxg>  嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 别的de没法用了
<alvin_rxg> 那就 windows
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: windows更没法用
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 只能当电视看
<alvin_rxg> ?
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/aPfLb
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/2688.html
<kk> gebjgd ⇪ t: 呵呵，搜到一个反共动画片[视频] -6park.com
<ofan> yoooooooooo
<ofan> gebjgd: 这个动画是一个系列的
<ofan> 当时一出就被河蟹
<ofan> linux现在支持usb 3.0么？
<jiero> 听说第一个支持 USB 3.0的是 Linux，不过那时硬件还没出。
<gebjgd> ofan: 没试过
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还好有 trackID。。 zdf 在唱的歌都可以找一下了。 :)
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 早就用了好多次了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 下载了win 7 starter
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 无法破解
<alvin_rxg> o
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 所以又格了
<alvin_rxg> 机器上带的不就是 windows 7 starter 么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: meego
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<alvin_rxg> 找个 s/n
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 算了 不用
<jiero> gebjgd: 还是 meego 吗？
<jiero> gebjgd: lol。USB上装了 meego 放上网本上觉得慢。。。你是 Meego 1.2么。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: arch + systemd + btrfs + gnome3
<alvin_rxg> 从他嘴里套不出你想要的。 xD
<alvin_rxg> http://goo.gl/rSzmX
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Yvonne Catterfeld - December Prayer Suchemp3.com
<gebjgd> jiero: meego太慢
<gebjgd> jiero: 被我直接格式化了
<gebjgd> jiero: 垃圾发行版
<gebjgd> jiero: 从来没见过这么次的发行版
<fivesheep> yo gebjgd 
<gebjgd> fivesheep: servus
<jiero> gebjgd: 也许你该试试Meego 1.3 毕竟 Wayland在我印象里是Meego首创/也是为Meego创造的。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: meego 1.3?
<ofan> wayland要等到2013
<gebjgd> jiero: 没有1.3
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。手机有。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 垃圾系统
<jiero> gebjgd: intel meego确实垃圾。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 果断格式化。
<alvin_rxg> grrrrrrrrrrrrrr 代码写得太难看了
<jiero> gebjgd:  所有桌面 Linux 默认的样式都不能让我满意。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: arch
<jiero> gebjgd: 没默认的。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么代码？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.spoj.pl/problems/JAVAC/
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ) - Problem JAVAC
<gebjgd> jiero: 所以啊。自己上
<alvin_rxg> wa 了半天了。不知道还缺啥
<alvin_rxg> 请笑纳  http://code.bulix.org/qgpbrz-80827?raw
<jiero> 谁在用 windows 啊？
<jiero> 帮忙看看这个软件到底能不能用。。。 http://www.nemo-docs.com/
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: Nemo Documents - The intuitive file manager
<ofan> spoj太恶心了
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 咋了？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 有些题必须要最优解
<alvin_rxg> 不懂
<ofan> 就是如果有公式你必须要公式才能过，否则即使对了也会TLE
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<alvin_rxg> tle 还行吧……时间范围都够了啊
<ofan> 不是，它是一个test包含很多case，算总时间
<alvin_rxg> 是啊，至少我目前没问题。 xD
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 你之前发的那个triangle的
<alvin_rxg> 我都放弃了……
<alvin_rxg> 我没想到合适的算法
<ofan> 我是推导出来的通项an，结果TLE，最后找了个只包含n的公式才过
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 而且那个题还限制代码长度，只能500个字节！
<alvin_rxg> 应该没问题吧。 vim => 100000 J
<alvin_rxg> 把空格啥的缩一下就可以了
<ofan> 那个在线编辑器有问题，删到500以内还提示超限制
<alvin_rxg> mp3.baidu.com 可以访问？
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<alvin_rxg> 你在线编辑啊？……
<ofan> baidu经常上不去
<ofan> vim编辑的，但是就想修改点小地方的时候就在线编辑
<alvin_rxg> 没地儿下哎……  Yvonne Catterfeld - December Prayer 
<ofan> http://www.spoj.pl/problems/FCTRL/
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ) - Problem FCTRL
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 电驴
<alvin_rxg> 嗯……没办法了，就怕警察找来。这是德国歌曲哦～
<alvin_rxg> amule èµ° cjb ...
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 开obfuscated protocol
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，有开
<alvin_rxg> 保险吗？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: accept only obfuscated connections
<alvin_rxg> 这不行吧……
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 然后默认端口改下
<alvin_rxg> 早改了
<ofan> 基本就没问题了
<ofan> 我的服务器列表还是在一个德国网站上找的
<ofan> http://www.server-met.de/dl.php?load=gz&trace=36693603.25
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 这还不是因为他们本身也做好放盗版的措施了啊
<alvin_rxg> 还有就是加密好了的
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 或者搞个vps,在vps上下好了，再通过https下到本地
<alvin_rxg> 没啊……也没钱买啊
<ofan> 电驴也可以加密链接吧
<ofan> 买个便宜的
<gebjgd> 电驴不能加密吧？
<alvin_rxg> 好吧，那个 pre 拿来先听着  http://suchemp3.com/prelisten/8151938.mp3
<alvin_rxg> 电驴没资源啊，只有1个家伙有供货，还在排队的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 电驴很危险
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<ofan> 最近发现KAD一直是firewalled,怀疑ISP是不是给限制了
<ofan> 有时候挂BT还会突然掉线
<gebjgd> 还不如btai下载
<gebjgd> 还不如bt下载
<ofan> 电驴能下很多歌
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: youtube抓
<alvin_rxg> 早就找过了，也没有啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 估计歌太新了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 过段事件就有了
<alvin_rxg> 2010 年的……
<jiero> ....
<jiero> youtube 抓歌。。。原来这样啊。。。
<jiero> 额都没有想到过
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://6park.com/news/messages/51215.html
<kk> gebjgd ⇪ t: 中国农民娶回越南老婆染上艾滋 对方曾做过小姐(图) -6park.com
<alvin_rxg> ...
<ofan> 便宜没好货
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 八成这歌不存在
<alvin_rxg> trackID 给的……
<alvin_rxg> http://suchemp3.com/prelisten/8151938.mp3
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不好听
<alvin_rxg> =.=
 * gebjgd i睡觉
<kk>  06:29
<larry> time
<larry> kk: time
<snugglecat> knownbad, 有啥子油画的网站么， 昨晚找了很久 没找到， 我想做壁纸的
#ubuntu-cn 2011-12-01
<knownbad> 你去搞彩绘好了。
<knownbad> 把墙壁图成白板让你儿子画图写功课。
<snugglecat> 误会了， 我是说电脑的壁纸
<knownbad> 找博物馆吧？  或是画廊？
<snugglecat> 好的
<knownbad> 好似故宫也有，不知要不要钱。
<snugglecat> 偷
<snugglecat> 先下
<roylez_> 长江七号 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac267342/
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 萝莉已变女仆本体.. - AcFun.tv
<snugglecat> 再来
<knownbad> 这么快就泄了？
<xiangtong> 大家好
<kk> xiangtong, 好  ㍠ 
<Blue__ianmandy__> 各位早上好，有没有气的这么早的啊？
<sunwilston> tualatrix: 回国了吗？
<tualatrix> sunwilston, 回国啦，都半个多月了
<sunwilston> tualatrix: 争取拿绿卡，不要回来了
<tualatrix> sunwilston, 求攻略！
<sunwilston> tualatrix: 国内手机上twitter真是麻烦，还好有vpn
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 贴个图？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355735 Screenshot-1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 npnufn — 2011-12-01 9:30 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 在家？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没上班？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 迟到而已
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 6国联合救市，米股大涨。亏了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 主盘中的boot.ini中可以加入代码引导到从盘的linux中吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355738 我的主盘是XP,从盘是ubuntu，启动引导器装到从盘上边了！ 现在是在开机时用BIOS引导到不同的系统中的！能不能在主盘中的boot.ini中加入代码引导到从盘的ubuntu? 或在从盘的ubuntu中修改引导器使它也能引导到主盘的 ...
<ub-t5> test
<kk> ub-t5, ....  ㍡ 
<ub-t5> .
<ub-t5> quit
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 中午大家乐或者KFC
<MeaCulpa> 马上还有叙利亚和伊朗对军费开支和总统大选的刺激，我看要牛一阵
<MeaCulpa> sunwilston: Apple和Android支持pptp vpn, WebOS和BB都没戏...
<Joey64> MeaCulpa: 据我知道的android2.1以上可以pptp.
<Joey64> MeaCulpa: 没看清除
<Joey64> MeaCulpa: 不好意思
<snugglecat> 装 tc3
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa 你俩挺滋润的啊
<snugglecat> ubuntu 现在怎么样了， 半年没用过 ubuntu 了， ubuntu 有啥新闻
<larry>  现在 libqq 是不是不能用啦
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=103&t=352479
<kk> ScarletWolf ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Mint的关注度已经超过Ubuntu了，现位居第一！有图！
<snugglecat> 谁用过 dosbox 的
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 副面新闻
<snugglecat> 怎么 自动 mount 和自动用 mount 的驱动启动
<snugglecat> 就是会执行 autoexec.bat 和 config.sys
<snugglecat> 忘了名字了
<Blue__ianmandy__> 想配个电脑给个意见，差不多用的。不是我自己用
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君，不跟你打招呼你不舒服了？
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<adam8157> Blue__ianmandy__: 我准备给家里买这个 http://www.360buy.com/product/540401.html
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 【戴尔V230SR-826】戴尔（Dell）V230SR-826台式电脑（双核E5800 2G内存 500G硬盘 DVD光驱 键鼠 三年上门服务） 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<Blue__ianmandy__> 我看看。
<adam8157> roylez: 有啥需要我从北京带的么? 吃的啥的
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/LmD57.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: 脆皮鲨，2kg
<snugglecat> url 不支持 tcp 的么
<adam8157> roylez: ca 这玩意儿哪儿都有
<snugglecat> curl
<roylez> adam8157: 你们公司的不要钱啊
<roylez> adam8157: hiahia
<roylez> adam8157: 没什么好带的....
<roylez> adam8157: 我查查火车票，你提醒我了
<adam8157> roylez: 我机票都买了的
 * gfrog 在某工具的upstream的issue list里发现一枚suse的家伙，态度很差劲哦。
<Blue__ianmandy__> 谁能告诉我北京铁路局支持提前多少时间预定火车票？
<roylez> adam8157: 火车票只能10天定啊
<adam8157> roylez: 电话的话11天
<gfrog> roylez: 鄙司有脆皮鲨这你都知道。。。 蛋蛋还给你顺过神马？ lol
<Blue__ianmandy__> 网上捏？
<adam8157> Blue__ianmandy__: 11
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> Blue__ianmandy__: 路过...
<Blue__ianmandy__> ...
<Blue__ianmandy__> 我基要从本从中国的最南端到北端
<GNUdog|work> gfrog, 虾米工具？
<gfrog> GNUdog|work: autotest
<adam8157> Blue__ianmandy__: 哈尔滨人在浙大?
<GNUdog|work> gfrog, 这个难道不是你们组自己人写的么？
<roylez> adam8157: 可恨全是虹桥发车
<larry> 现在那个2010版滴 libqq 好用不/
<Blue__ianmandy__> 没，呼伦贝尔人在杭州。
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 肯定不是啊 autotest是个大东西
<roylez> adam8157: D字头的全是虹桥，我坐地铁一个小时才能到虹桥
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 哦，那个 autotest…
<adam8157> roylez: 对了 你是张江的电车男
<gfrog> GNUdog|work: 显然不是，IBM的同学们发明，google的同学们发展，目前有一部分我司的同学维护
<roylez> adam8157: D字头3个小时到，非D的6小时
<larry> snugglecat: 现在那个2010版的libqq还能用不?
<roylez> adam8157: nnnnd
<adam8157> roylez: 电车痴汉
<adam8157> roylez: D吧
<Blue__ianmandy__> 谁要买车票去哪啊？
<snugglecat> larry, 不知道， 我根本就不上 qq
<gfrog> Blue__ianmandy__: 阿蛋要去跟roylez面基
<GNUdog|work> gfrog, 啥啥啥？
<GNUdog|work> 好振奋人心的消息啊
<roylez> gfrog: 绿蛤蟆你又淘气了
 * gfrog 迅速闪。
<Blue__ianmandy__> 卡。。。激情四射的年代啊。
<roylez> GNUdog|work: 你别学两栖动物
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: ...
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，早啊
<adam8157> palomino|working: 破马，早啊
<roylez> eexp: ee早啊
<GNUdog> adam8157: 怎么了？
<adam8157> eexp: 小e, 早啊
<palomino|working> = =
<palomino|working> adam8157, 别跟主席学
<adam8157> palomino|working: 小马 早啊
<palomino|working> -_-
<palomino|working> 我都三十好几的人了，叫老马吧
<mmfei> 刚测试了。。。。我的kde特效全开。。。。cpu温度在65度。关闭了所有特效。。。cpu温度在55度
<mmfei> 相差10度。。。
 * GNUdog 思考，是不是可以考虑改个 nick 玩玩
<adam8157> palomino|working: 大叔好
<palomino|working> 乖，让叔叔抱抱
<roylez> palomino|working: stfu
<adam8157> ca...
<GNUdog> adam8157: 啧啧
<roylez> palomino|working: 用马掌？
<Blue__> 又开始激情四射了啊
<Blue__> 、q
 * mayli git commit 2'32 次以后会出现什么情况？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/N9rXG.jpg  instruction ....
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡，有好事没？
<snugglecat> lainme, ......
<roylez> adam8157: 人工智能 http://i.imgur.com/Fu7GQ.png
<snugglecat> lainme, 姐姐
<adam8157> lainme: 囡囡, 那天我一个同事翻到了你的blog, 然后发现了我的友情链接 :) 他想向你请教dokuwiki的事情
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/2VcRN.gif
<adam8157> roylez: 我在上班啊喂
<roylez> adam8157: 我也在上班啊，神也在上班啊
<roylez> adam8157: 而且我们上班的时候没有吃脆皮鲨！
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 走吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 无聊了
<gfrog_coding> 内有亮点 http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2011-11-30/171623552030.shtml
<kk> gfrog_coding ⇪ ti: 明日起吉林93号汽油价格上调0.12元_新闻中心_新浪网
<roylez> gfrog_coding: 看这新闻才知道已经12月了啊
<roylez> gfrog_coding: 赶紧查工资到帐没...
<gfrog_coding> roylez: 欢迎来12月观光哦，亲
<roylez> gfrog_coding: ...
<ofan> mayli: 会有什么情况？
<ofan> git commit有限制么？
<ofan> 发现gcc-llvm不能做profiling
<adam8157> ofan: 他的意思是说超过hash能表达的范围吧 貌似2^32是超不了的
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 因为密度变化...
<mayli> adam8157: ofan 就会重叠了啊啊啊啊啊啊，两个一样的hash出现了
<adam8157> mayli: 不止2^32
<adam8157> 2^(40*16)...人类灭亡估计也超不过
<mayli> adam8157: 1 byte (1 B) copi[master 0568c3f]
<adam8157> mayli: 缩写而已, 如果只取前几位就能区分
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • windows下vim中使用非等宽中文字体（如雅黑）的方法--fontlink法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355749 原理：利用注册表，当“非等宽”中文字体挂在等宽的英文字体之下，使用相应的英文字体，中文部分就自然成为相应的中文字体 方法：简而言之一句话，在注册表中查找 fontlink 并依样新 ...
<mayli> adam8157: 浅薄了 commit 240e34f1332ab2708228b4d839780db8472c1347
<adam8157> mayli: :)
<adam8157> vim中用非等宽...蛋疼
<ghosTM55> yo yo yo
<eexp> 破vim。连变量都不带字体阴影的。
<eexp> 蛋猫
<eexp> 阿乐
<ghosTM55> eexp , adam8157 : 早~
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 我不在
<adam8157> eexp: 小e
<eexp> 他妈呜呜，好
<eexp> 不要武器，好
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 不在你妹，一上线就看到你和别人聊的火热
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 我是bot, 你这愚蠢的人类
 * ghosTM55 表示震精
<eexp> 阿达姆，不要武器。额，这拼音输入法。
<adam8157> roylez: gfrog_coding 刚去拿了脆脆鲨
<eexp> 小朋友吃的零食？
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 啧啧
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 给我送一盒过来呗
<adam8157> ..
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 话说今天有酸奶吧？
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 最近经常有, 不知道咋回事
<eexp> 蛋蛋猫。不理我？
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 脆脆鲨？ 每周都有2天有吧
<eexp> 不给你零食吃
<adam8157> eexp: 哼
<snugglecat> 这里怎么那么多猫
<snugglecat> 还有个 超级猫导出
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 多多益善
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 华为电信3g上网卡问题！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355753 为什么华为电信3g上网卡移动宽带链接每次手动断开链接后，必须要重新拔插一次才能重新连接网络呢? 本区也有人提类似问题，但是没有见到解决，难道这个问题无解? 统计信息: 发表于 由 湘黛钗 — 2011-12-01 11:29 
<snugglecat> 还有狼
<snugglecat> 动物真多
<adam8157> snugglecat: 还有狗
<eexp> 还有狗
 * gfrog_coding 吃饭，吃完回来再纠结syslog的问题
<snugglecat> 哦
<adam8157> 还有青蛙
<adam8157> eexp: :)
<snugglecat> 哈哈
<eexp> 格玛
<eexp> 嘎嘛
<adam8157> 还有狐狸
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 蛋蛋你就坐在dog边上，会不会每天打架呀？ lol
<eexp> 羊
<snugglecat> 这里该起动物园了
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: ca
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> 还有老虎
<eexp> 其实，最多的，是bot
<eexp> 哪里有老虎
<adam8157> eexp: 多了一个g而已
<eexp> 最著名的是，破马
<eexp> 虾子
<snugglecat> hehe
<eexp> 对虾
<snugglecat> 最多的是 bot, 还会有个新 bot 进来
<snugglecat> 现在他不在， 去打造机器人去了
<jyfl987> telnet miku.acm.uiuc.edu  大家玩玩这个 很好玩
<snugglecat> 上不去
<mooooo> 链上去了，但是没看出是个啥……
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<maivel> 还是彩色的
<hzform> Good afternoon everyone
<jyfl987> maivel: 没看出是个cat??
<hzform> I come from www.linuxdiyf.com/bbs
<mooooo> hzform: It's not noon still...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • incov 怎么用？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355755 想用banshee显示歌词，找到一个lrcdis的东西，貌似可以显示歌词， 但是歌词需要UTF8编码，所以我想把一个文件夹下的所有lrc文件转换一下编码到utf8 不知道要用什么命令 麻烦详细一点，菜鸟 另外，lrcdis是在这儿找到的 http://bbs.zhiqifans.com/thread-34097-1-1.html ...
<if_else> 各位兄台,手动添加的 ppa 的源,放在哪个配置文件里面? /etc/apt/source.list 没有?
<if_else> 谢谢
<mooooo> if_else: 是的，还放在那个文件里
<snugglecat> ofan, 你还真及时啊， 刚说 上不去， 就卖翻墙工具
<snugglecat> ofan, 机器人么
<snugglecat> 上不去
<if_else> mooooo: 兄, 我是之前由 11.04 升级到 11.10 的,之前在 11.04 有添加过几个 ppa 的源
<if_else> mooooo: 我升级时使用的是 163 的源,替换了原来的 source.list 刚才 update 时提示:
<if_else> mooooo: Get: 25 http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main i386 Packages [6,428 B]
<if_else> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main TranslationIndex
<kk> if_else ⇪ t: Index of /
<if_else> kk: ? 
<if_else> m
<if_else> mooooo: 兄,但是我的 source.list 没有 ppa 的源列表,为什么 update 还会有上面的提示?谢谢
<kk> if_else, 休息一下...  ㍣ 
<yi> 想问一下，关于php与mysql的链接问题
<snugglecat> yi, 哦
<snugglecat> yi, 你不是装了 lamp 了么， 看他默认的配置啊
<yi> 不是
<yi> snugglecat, 我用的appserv
<yi> snugglecat, win下的
<snugglecat> yi 等， 我看看找不找得到配置， 我的是 lamp， 我不懂， 只是给你参考
<yi> snugglecat, 嗯，谢谢
<hzform> hzform: Why linux110 chat rooms people are very less?
<mooooo> if_else: 恩……是source.list还是sources.list来着……种植你确认没拼错和
<yi> snugglecat, $con = mysql_connect("localhost","root","123456");
<yi> snugglecat, 这样连不上，出错了
<snugglecat> yi, 你要哪个， php.ini , mysql.cnf, 还是httpd.conf
<snugglecat> 我不懂， 我的可以连， 我也有配置， 但我不懂配置， 都是默认的
<yi> snugglecat, $con = mysql_connect("127.0.0.1","root","123456")；这个也连不上，
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问为什么从电驴下载的资源名称都是乱码的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355756 已经在dconf editor里增加了gb18030编码 为什么下载的东西还是乱码？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ssjoy — 2011-12-01 11:54 
<yi> 用的是php.ini
<yi> 都给我吧
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> 等等
<yi> snugglecat, 你发我邮箱吧meng_yi_103@gmail.com
<snugglecat> yi, http://pastebin.com/urRCpeYb my.cnf
<yi> snugglecat, 谢谢哈
<snugglecat> 我贴出来， 你 download
<yi> snugglecat, 也行 
<snugglecat> http://pastebin.com/Y4SAwAF2 php.ini
<snugglecat> http://pastebin.com/db0yjFuv httpd.conf
<hzform> How to improve your English? 
<snugglecat> yi 我是不懂， 这都是 lamp 默认的设置， 不知道你有用不
<yi> snugglecat, 我先 看看，谢谢哈
<snugglecat> a开头的服务器， mysql
<Colin-shzsc> 额，原来 Ubuntu 的份额是被下降的……
<snugglecat> php
<snugglecat> lamp = linux a... mysql php ??? 么
<darkx> apache?
<snugglecat> 好像是
<snugglecat> Colin-shzsc, 啥意思
<snugglecat> 被下降???
<hzform> ?
<snugglecat> bmpanel 还是听好看的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac264748/
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: 当“民间高手”遇到MMA选手 - AcFun.tv
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有一期据说混混拿到钱...
<hzform> 有人用Ubuntu 11吗？
<darkx> 11.10 now
<snugglecat> mint 能用 e17 的不
<snugglecat> 错了
<snugglecat> mint 有 e17 的版本么， 我看到有 g3 有 lxde的， 好像我记得 mint 有带 e17 的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 有个类似的节目，暴力法官
<snugglecat> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/5f607635gw1dnmyh92fmng.gif
<soiamso> 有卖过 humble bundle 的不
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 卖国
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> scim
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 多少米买的？
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 3.14$
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 你吧key 交易过出去吗？
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: no
<adam8157> roylez: sfw?
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: stream 支持这种交易不？
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 如果想买过去的游戏到stream 上找？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 公司看不了的话你找youku链接，bully beatdown
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我喜欢这节目
<imtxc> 麻烦大家看看 这个课程值得学不 http://code.bulix.org/r3c365-80828
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: yes
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 我买老游戏就去Steam
<MeaCulpa> Steam 老游戏便宜
<roylez> adam8157: ???
<roylez> adam8157: 废话
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 但是stream 好像无 linux 的界面？
<MeaCulpa> 过两天准备5$ 买个Vampire:Masqurade: Bloodline
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: wine steam
<adam8157> roylez: 还是不敢开
<hzform> 正在用vmware安装Ubuntu 11.10
<imtxc> 谢谢大家了。。。
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 老游戏基本wine问题不大
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋 gets no balls
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: humble bundle 是用stream 发布的，wine ?
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 不是
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: humble bundle native linux
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 我买了humble bundle从没玩过，纯支持
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有游戏截图吗？
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 你不如发个号我试玩？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 啥截图？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你打算买的那游戏
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 不好，你自己去买！
<MeaCulpa> roylez:  Troika遗作
<MeaCulpa> roylez: WhiteWolf知道不...被CCP收购了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 叫你找截图...
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 不明白 include stream key是什么意思，也就只有win mac 用到这个？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ccp...
<hzform> 安装ubuntu11.10的时候需要给ubuntu划分swap分区吗？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ccp缩写的我都不喜欢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lol
<hzform> 据说内存大的时候不需要划分了，是这样的吗？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我那朋友离开CCP了，自由职业，做iphone游戏
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 自由职业是个坏点子
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 法国人，矫情
<lainme> adam8157: 哦。刚才不在
<adam8157> lainme: :)
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡又不理我
<lainme> roylez: ……
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我的ssh tunnel buffer space 用光了...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你怎么看出来的？
<MeaCulpa> plinks报错
<MeaCulpa> windows啊大大
<roylez> MeaCulpa: channel 10: open failed: connect failed: A remote host did not respond within the timeout period.
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 时不时这样来一条
<MeaCulpa> ..
<MeaCulpa> 我的整个系统buffer用光了...
<MeaCulpa> windows又操蛋了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: windows好啊
<MeaCulpa> 断网了
<MeaCulpa> 网卡不工作
<funm> 为什么安装了迅雷也这样
<roylez> funm: 看见迅雷就想踢人
<funm> roylez:为什么啊  想踢我  踢我没有用 
<roylez> funm: 恩，确实是踢你没用
<adam8157> roylez: 已经飞往中国途中    天津海关啊!!!
<roylez> adam8157: .
<funm> roylez：我倒是和愿意让你踢  如果踢我迅雷就没有问题了 我倒是让你踢死都不抱怨
<roylez> adam8157: 加油
<roylez> palomino|working: 
<adam8157> roylez: 555 希望下周一能收到机器和皮套
<roylez> palomino|working: 说句话
<palomino|working> say what?
<adam8157> palomino|working: 小马 说菊花
<adam8157> ...
 * palomino|working 拿 roylez 的中指戳 adam8157 菊花
<adam8157> ...我打错字而已.........
<palomino|working> .....
<tenzu> yo
 * palomino|working momo tenzu 
<tenzu> palomino|working: 你刚用主席的手指戳阿当菊花, 好脏
<darkx> 是好爽吧XD
<palomino|working> 让主席洗手吧
<roylez> palomino|working: 果然是你的id长，我说怎么那么多空格
<adam8157> 准备大开杀戒
<tenzu> 洗了也会有味道
<palomino|working> 多洗几遍。。。
<roylez> palomino|working: http://bkup.co/pkkzf
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: bkup - adless public image cloud
<roylez> palomino|working: 限期改id，改成poma或者 palomino
<palomino|working> - -
<palomino> 不让我工作阿
<roylez> palomino: 再工作踢了你
<roylez> palomino: 浪费我屏幕空间
<palomino> ........
<palomino> 如此残暴
 * tenzu momo 破马
<roylez> palomino: 残暴是必须的，不服气去中南海问问看
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vampire:_The_Masquerade_%E2%80%93_Bloodlines
<adam8157> momo 破马
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 很酷的游戏，没事抓街上妓女回家吸血
<palomino> ..... , adam8157
<palomino> 为嘛抓回家之后是吸血呢 =_=
<tenzu> 听起来感觉是GTA加了mod
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我记得那时候弄了个女人在家，那女人死心塌地，我不在家的时候他就去附近勾引男人来我家作为我的Vitae Vessel
<imtxc> 都让学MFC
<imtxc> 说是才能找到工作。
<ofan> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> palomino: 密党六戒第一条：Masquerade
<ofan> MFC还有人用？
<soiamso> imtxc: 。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 妓女的血....
 * adam8157 好贵 http://www.360buy.com/product/405778.html
<MeaCulpa> palomino: 要隐瞒自己身份，否则种族会遭遇灭顶之灾
<imtxc> ofan: 额。。
<soiamso> imtxc: 是框架模式吧，不是特定的东西?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，那是最差的选择，我一直有个mm帮我去钓年轻男性来供血的
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 什么学校？
<imtxc> soiamso: 咨询的学习的课程。是这样的。
<palomino> ....... , MeaCulpa
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 咨询的培训学校
<soiamso> adam8157: 买台配250SSD 的笔记本
<adam8157> soiamso: 买不起
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imm.io/cjqT.png
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这俩女人啥关系
<soiamso> adam8157: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=13634324623&prt=1322714788237&prc=1
<kk> soiamso ⇪ ti: Acer 宏基 超薄笔记本 蜂鸟 S3 Acer/宏基 AS3951-2464G34i包邮-淘宝商城
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 说是学这个更好找工作
<soiamso> adam8157: 国外更便宜
<adam8157> soiamso: 我确实想买ultrabook来着...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 3d游戏不喜欢
<soiamso> adam8157: 买了？
<adam8157> soiamso: 没 买不起
<roylez> imtxc: 忽悠你的
<imtxc> roylez: 可是学校又没老师教。
<roylez> imtxc: 自学
<imtxc> roylez: 他们说自学的没有项目经验，没公司收。
<soiamso> imtxc: 写个时限，弄个目标
<soiamso> imtxc: 在github上建立个项目
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...小脑无能
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 咨询啥...
<imtxc> soiamso: 额，这。。
<roylez> imtxc: “他们说”？
<imtxc> roylez: 学校的老师
<soiamso> imtxc: 自己开公司
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 练Consultant 吹得？ Consultant只要学Slide即可
<imtxc> 净推荐学生去培训
<roylez> imtxc: 也是“他们说”。是招聘企业说的吗？
<imtxc> roylez: 不是。
<roylez> imtxc: 他们只是想拿你们刷金币而已
<imtxc> roylez: 可是自己学的话，也没有老师，没有个明确的思路啊。
<imtxc> 买的C++ prime 到了 下去取 
<roylez> imtxc: 想学就会找到思路
<soiamso> imtxc: 估计招聘企业也不知到自己在干什么，招个新人，做老一套的不合时的东西
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2011/12/01/teenager-victim-30years-ago.html
<kk> roylez ⇪ ti: 青年被害34年终被发现
<imtxc> soiamso: 没办法啊，又自己开不了公司
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 牛，杀了30多个
<soiamso> adam8157: 找到托运的了吗？
<adam8157> soiamso: 托运什么
<soiamso> imtxc: SOHO
<soiamso> adam8157: 托运ultrabook
<adam8157> soiamso: 两年内不会买.... 你要买的话, www.buytong.com
<jyfl987> roylez: 34年？？
<soiamso> adam8157: 国内的都多缴10%的税
<roylez> adam8157: http://forgifs.com/gallery/d/194879-1/Wozniacki-tennis-shakes.gif
<adam8157> roylez: NSFW!
<roylez> adam8157: 你没问我啊
<jyfl987> roylez: 那上面说凶手对被害人做性侵害 额  
<roylez> jyfl987: 看右边的评论第一条
<jyfl987> roylez: 评论第一条是抢沙发
<roylez> jyfl987: 右边
<jyfl987> 身型肥胖的他，在以瘦为主的连环杀手界确是较为罕见的。至於杀人的原因，他自称是出於对同性恋的憎恨，但其实被害者中大部分也是异性恋者。对於这种指控，他并不认同。「当我强*了他们，一切便已足够。他们要为进行过同性恋的性行为而死！」呃…… 
<roylez> jyfl987: 美国出人才啊
<jyfl987> roylez: 94年已经判决了 为何到现在才鉴定出受害人
<roylez> jyfl987: 天朝连像样的连环杀手都没有
<roylez> jyfl987: 房子改建挖出来的吧
<jyfl987> roylez: 有 但是不会报
<roylez> adam8157: http://forgifs.com/
<jyfl987> roylez: 不过狂砍人的就有了
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: Animated GIFs
<jyfl987> roylez: 你去google搜灭门案
<ofan> emerge -av graphviz
<ofan> 这个命令我喜欢
<roylez> jyfl987: 灭门不是连环啊，要连环才够劲
<ofan> emerge -av tokyohot
<jyfl987> roylez: 那你就搜点天朝的连环来看看 不过东北那个什么呼兰大侠是连环的 而且没被抓住 额
<roylez> jyfl987: 灭门基本上是仇杀。连环那种是纯粹以杀为乐
<tenzu> ofan: 我上周末在apple专卖店某台MBP上按了ctrl+option+command+8, 然后走掉了...
<ofan> tenzu: 走掉干什么
<ofan> tenzu: 应该看店员反映
<tenzu> ofan: 没来得及, 赶着去吃饭
<ofan> tenzu: 或者指使小孩这么干
<cfy> tenzu: 这啥？
<mooooo> tenzu: 这是啥快捷键？
<cfy> tenzu: 求科普
<tenzu> cfy: 苹果机器上反转颜色 mooooo 
<cfy> tenzu: ......
<soiamso> tenzu: 重启也一直这样？
<tenzu> soiamso: 重启以后应该就正常了
<roylez> tenzu: 你跟他们有仇么？
<mooooo> tenzu: 话说为啥苹果机要有这么个快捷键？感觉没什么用啊
<tenzu> roylez: 没, 只是觉得好玩
<tenzu> mooooo: 夜间看黄网很方便
<soiamso> tenzu: ubuntu 是 ms键 + m
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<mooooo> tenzu: 那看的人体都是绿油油的……
<darkx> ＠tenzy 無效耶
<ofan> tenzu: 看黄网人也变了
<soiamso> tenzu: 但是自从 gnome 3 或 unity后就没有了，非常不适合
<roylez> tenzu: 你喜欢史瑞克家族的？
<darkx> 原來如此，在下用的是 gnome3
<wallee> 有人在么，ubuntu如何设置网络
<wallee> 我只有控制台界面
<soiamso> darkx: gnome 3 要下载 compiz configure gui 设置？
<roylez> eexp: 你兄弟来了 wallee 
<wallee> 没有gui，所以不知道编辑哪些
<imtxc> 恶。。
<wallee> roylez: 必须的
<imtxc> 怎么感觉跟盗版一样
<mooooo> wallee: ifconfig eth0 xxxxxx
 * ofan 低价出售美国高速VPN,SSH！‘
<soiamso> ofan: 还在做这个生意？
<imtxc> 那大家大意思就是自己学，不给那些人刷金币去是不
<soiamso> ofan: 有网店不
<ofan> soiamso: 做
<ofan> soiamso: 这要啥网店
<darkx> @soiamso: gnome3 下似乎不能用 compiz
<wallee> mooooo: windows下设置如下，ip '172.17.136.124', mask '255.255.255.0', gate '172.17.136.254', dns '172.16.2.15'
<ofan> 淘宝封杀vpn,ssh商品
<soiamso> imtxc: 是的，你觉得上作文课有用，还是写作文有用
<tenzu> soiamso: 还有这快捷键, 我之前都不知道
<tenzu> roylez: 偶尔跟神学学重口
<soiamso> darkx: 那你只能unity了，
<darkx> unity 不好用阿
<wallee> mooooo: 然后设置ie的局域网自动代理http://xxxxxxx.pac就可以了
<kk> wallee ⇪ ti: Redirect
<darkx> 整個 UI 爛死了 = =\\\
<soiamso> darkx: 所以还是比较支持unity的，gnome3 就是那种，还没有弄好就又来新概念了
<imtxc> soiamso: 现在没有眉目，不知道怎么学，以为那里的老师都是有经验的可以指一下路
<wallee> mooooo: 咋搞？
<darkx> 1j4
<darkx> 不，我覺得 gnome3 還蠻好上手得
<soiamso> ofan: 只做交易场所，交易的东西需要改名字吧
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 升级之后，待机问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355763 Code: $ uname -a Linux NOAH 3.1.2-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Nov 22 08:46:42 UTC 2011 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 380 @ 2.53GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux Code: $ pacman -Qi xorg-server Name           : xorg-server Version        : 1.11.2-2 URL            : http://xorg.freedesktop.org Licenses   ...
<Evanescence> 我听说ubuntu的管理员一叶在淘宝有店铺? 请问一叶在这里IRC的名字是什么啊?
<roylez> ofan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13327152153&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch8.taobao.com%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dssh%26commend%3Dall%26ssid%3Ds5-e%26pid%3Dmm_14507416_2297358_8935934&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934,0:1322716223_3z5_372758917
<tenzu> soiamso: 我被gnome3的通知恶心了, 现在用kdebase
<roylez> Evanescence: oneleaf
<ofan> roylez: 太长了
<darkx> 通知可以關掉阿
<soiamso> ofan: 不在taobao上的东西不能做担保交易吧
<Evanescence> roylez: thx
<ofan> soiamso: 貌似不能
<wallee> mooooo: 在不？
<ofan> soiamso: 不想放淘宝
<mooooo> wallee: ifconfig eth0 172.17.136.124 netmask 255.255.255.0
<imtxc> 啊，刚下去学弟学妹抢套子来者。
<ofan> soiamso: 改名的话，也没人会搜到，跟不放也没什么区别
<wallee> mooooo: 这样就可以了？dns呢？
<mooooo> wallee: route add default gw 172.17.136.254
<soiamso> ofan: 难道叫人直接给你？
<jeepkid> .........
<ofan> soiamso: 要是钓来五毛，然后给我封了也得不偿失
<wallee> mooooo: 另外还有代理的问题
<soiamso> ofan: vps没有封吧？
<darkx> 搶套子.... 衛生套嗎?
<Evanescence> 有人知道怎么制作淘宝模版吗?
<ofan> soiamso: 全靠自己在这吼
<jeepkid> adam8157, 
<jeepkid> adam8157, 哈哈，
<Evanescence> 我想自己做一个,
<mooooo> wallee: echo "nameserver 172.16.2.15 ">> /etc/resolv.conf
<adam8157> jeepkid: o?
<imtxc> 楼下面发呢
<soiamso> ofan: 投资还没有收回？
<ofan> soiamso: 淘宝现在不让卖vpn和ssh吧
<ofan> soiamso: 还没
<wallee> mooooo: 在ie要设置.pac文件
<jeepkid> adam8157, 你是用debian么
<adam8157> jeepkid: yep debian sid
<soiamso> ofan: http://s.taobao.com/search?q=ssh&keyword=&commend=all&ssid=s5-e&search_type=item&atype=&tracelog=&sourceId=tb.index
<kk> soiamso ⇪ ti: ssh_淘宝搜索
<wallee> mooooo: 就是要设置ie的局域网自动代理脚本.pac才能上网
<wallee> mooooo: 这个咋搞
<mooooo> wallee: 代理去firefox里面设就行吧
<wallee> mooooo: 我想设置全局的
<soiamso> ofan: vpn封了
<mooooo> wallee: PS.刚才说的都是临时的，重启失效……
<wallee> mooooo: 而且我目前什么有安装，只有一个系统
<jeepkid> adam8157, :>我也准备换成debian了，哈哈，以前一直用ubuntu，
<wallee> mooooo: 不能上网，不能装firefox
<jeepkid> adam8157, 多多指教哦
<mooooo> wallee: 全局的我只知道设置http_proxy环境变量，pac文件的不知道怎么弄
<adam8157> jeepkid: 这个不用跟风啊....适合自己就好
<wallee> mooooo: 好吧
<wallee> mooooo: 我试试看
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/62CJH.jpg
<jeepkid> adam8157, 不不，尝试一下也好哈哈
<soiamso> ofan: ip卖掉了没有？
<ofan> 都是些垃圾空间
<ofan> soiamso: ip?
<jeepkid> adam8157, 我一直用的ubuntu,昨天换成了11.10卡的让人伤心，后来升级了gnome3还是卡。所以...
<soiamso> ofan: 不是垃圾，是淘宝没有封锁 ssh 这个关键词
<soiamso> jeepkid: 所以你只能arch
<ofan> soiamso: 我说这些ssh也都是垃圾
<soiamso> ofan: 这个我明白的，
<imtxc> http://code.bulix.org/r3c365-80828  这是那个老师给我发的课程 要 13800.。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://roll.sohu.com/20111130/n327398318.shtml
<ofan> Dreamhost虚拟主机送很多空间和流量，不过能用就算不错了
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: IPv6——黑客的下一个攻击目标-搜狐滚动
<soiamso> ofan: 你放在ebay上卖?
 * adam8157 准备给我妈妈装ubuntu 11.10
<ofan> soiamso: ebay需要paypal
<ofan> paypal很难用
<jyfl987> adam8157: 哈
<mooooo> adam8157: 曾经在我爸爸但脑上成功的飘过……
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我妈妈零基础 应该还好
<Kamea> 但脑?
<tenzu> adam8157: 10.04多好
<soiamso> ofan: 你买了很多vps ?
<ofan> soiamso: 不多
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: !time
<adam8157> tenzu: LTS?
<tenzu> adam8157: 对啊
<ofan> soiamso: 不过现在有个闲置的
<adam8157> tenzu: 12.04也是LTS?
<ofan> 本来想换一个来试一下速度，其实都一样
<tenzu> adam8157: 明年直接升12.04或者留守, 自行选择
<soiamso> ofan: 说说价钱吧？
<ofan> soiamso: VPS?
<adam8157> tenzu: 哦
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/sst-student-symphony-new-years-day-2012-the-fourth-of-pork-pig-dinner-16-yuan-donation.html
<kk> roylez ⇪ ti: 什么值得买 » 信天助学 信天猪肉第四期 2012年新年元旦猪宴捐款　16元
<jyfl987> tenzu: 我也是直接升下一个lts
<roylez> adam8157: 财主爷
<soiamso> ofan: ssh
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<Evanescence> 有谁知道怎么制作淘宝模版的, 网上也没有啥教程啊, 都是windows下的软件修改修改, 有没有写源代码的啊 ?
<tenzu> jyfl987: 你竟然能憋这么久. 不过unity实在是让我没兴趣
<ofan> soiamso: 9 RMB/m，包年100
<adam8157> roylez: 为啥是16?
<roylez> adam8157: 不知道
<soiamso> ofan: 空间呢？
<ofan> soiamso: 还要空间？
<ofan> VPS空间很小的
<adam8157> roylez: 一斤?
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2011-11/48302.htm
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Linux Kernel空指针引用拒绝服务漏洞
<roylez> adam8157: 或许吧
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 你搞安全的？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. 不是
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 你整天都看些啥呀
<jyfl987> tenzu: 我用的tiling wm 根本不鸟gnome
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 总发漏洞啥的
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 什麼都看，什麼都不看
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 写个利用代码出来 我们去搞 ofan的vps
<Kamea> Kde挺好的
<jeepkid> adam8157, sid是什么版本？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 看到就發
<ofan> jyfl987: welcome~~~
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 不會編程
<tenzu> jyfl987: 我比较喜欢kde的通知, gnome3那个太让我窝火了
<ofan> 等着我搞selinux
<tenzu> 色linux
<ofan> ssh验证也重新搞下
<ScarletWolf> tenzu: 。。。
<jyfl987> tenzu: 我都不喜欢 哼哼
<tenzu> ScarletWolf: 你有意见?
<tenzu> jyfl987: 主要是我懒, 要不然坚守openbox了
<ScarletWolf> tenzu: 为了安全，色就色吧。
<soiamso> ofan: vpn 的网关直接在国外？
<jyfl987> tenzu: openbox也烂
<ofan> soiamso: ..当然啊
<jyfl987> tenzu: 没什么独特的
<soiamso> ofan: 混合不是性能更好？
<ofan> soiamso: 啥意思
<tenzu> jyfl987: 图省事呗, 我又不是键盘控, 也不编程
<jyfl987> tenzu: 也是 
<jyfl987> tenzu: 不过 tiling wm有个好处
<ofan> 等着推出出2级ssh
<jyfl987> tenzu: 可以在一个屏幕上 上面切割出来看电影 下面放聊天的 
<jyfl987> tenzu: 不丢焦点很爽 还可以一边看一边撸
<Kamea> Bsd竟然需要邀请.Ri
<palomino> ......
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<sunwilston> ofan: 什么是2级SSH？
<tenzu> jyfl987: 那倒是,这点只有tiling wm能做到
<ofan> sunwilston: ssh后再ssh
<ofan> tunnel连tunnel
<sunwilston> ofan:  什么 是二级ssh?
<ofan> 或者搞个web cache
<Kamea> 那不是需要Shell?
<soiamso> ofan: 为什么要 tunnel 连 tunnel ?
<ofan> soiamso: 安全吧
<ofan> soiamso: 国内有的搞黄网的都套10多个vpn/ssh
<soiamso> ofan: 吧网关搞在国内，这个网关自动选线路。
<ofan> soiamso: ...你得单独从美国拉跟线到国内才行
<soiamso> ofan: 不用的吧
<sunwilston> 呵呵
<ofan> soiamso: 路由就是网关
<soiamso> ofan: iptable 有选线路的模块的吧
<ofan> soiamso: 怎么选线路
<jyfl987> ofan: 建几个虚拟的dev
<adam8157> roylez: 买不
<ofan> ..建议了解下通信网络
<soiamso> ofan: 国内流来在你国内的网关出，国外流量由国内的网关forward到国外的服务器
<ofan> soiamso: 如果你不用tunnel，你的国内流量根本到达不了国际出口网关
<ofan> 既然是tunnel，包都是重新封装过的，路由直接认为是发往国外的，除非深度解析包
 * adam8157 求sed脚本, 取文件最后一个非空行的最后一个字符
<soiamso> ofan: 我说的是 vpn
<ofan> soiamso: vpn也是
<roylez> adam8157: 我想买
<roylez> adam8157: ssh over tls ？？？ http://shsc.info/SSHThroughHTTPProxy
<roylez> adam8157: 这个你觉得靠谱吗？
<adam8157> roylez: 哪个 ssh 还是猪肉
<roylez> adam8157: 猪
<adam8157> roylez: 应该靠谱
<roylez> adam8157: ssh over tls这个，你觉得靠谱吗？
<adam8157> roylez: over tls... 有必要么
<roylez> adam8157: 貌似这个做法可以穿透最严格的防火墙了
<roylez> adam8157: 没有哪个脑残公司连https也封的吧
<ofan> 把服务器ssh端口改80
<adam8157> roylez: 如果有, 那个公司也就不值得去吧
<adam8157> ofan: 改成53 lol
<roylez> adam8157: 照你这说法，中国就不值得生娃了
<sunwilston> 国内用twitter的人都是少，可恶的 gwf
<adam8157> roylez: 我是不准备跟国内生娃的
<roylez> adam8157: 有些事情都是意外啊
<adam8157> ...
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • U盘无法安装ubuntu11.10 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355769 用官网的工具不行 就是黑屏和左上角光标闪动 替换那个文件为旧版本还是一样 在那个文件中加入#后 可以进入读取界面（貌似是的） 但是就一直停留在读取 按下ESC键就显示如下代码 u deved[91]:timeout killing '/sbin/blkid-o udev -p/dev/sds'[298] (括号中 ...
<ofan> gfw太笨了，把封掉的ip段都收集起来，给自己用多好
<ofan> 国内ip本来就不够用
<sunwilston> 呵呵，就是啊
<ofan> 奥 貌似不行..
<sunwilston> 中国现在快成了最大的局域网了
<Blue__> 大中华区局域网不是很早的事情了吗？
<sunwilston> 问题是局域网的定义是不能访问外网的
<larry>  现在是不是libqq不能用啦又?
<sunwilston> larry: 直接webQQ吧
<Blue__> 不是吧？局域网是指局部的网络。没讲能不能访问外网。
<Blue__> 现在这年头谁还用libqq啊？
<larry> sunwilston: 正在用哦 ~~ 只是想了解一下
<sunwilston> 好像用linux的人很少用QQ
<Blue__> IRC还是比较好用的。
<larry> Blue__: 不是有个2010 的新的libqq么
<jyfl987> 用qq麻烦
<sunwilston> 是啊IRC好
<jyfl987> 三天两头封协议
<larry> Blue__: bitlbee可以用好多 的
<Blue__> 额？好吧我不大了解，反正基本用QQ就用Web，然后就是IRC
<sunwilston> 刚发现手机有VPN功能，总算能用twitter了
<jyfl987> sunwilston: 我们公司是走国际专线 出口是香港的 lol
<ofan> jyfl987: 绕远啊
<sunwilston> jyfl987: 爽啊
<sunwilston> 这里谁用twitter?
<sunwilston> 互加一下
<jyfl987> ofan: 所以现在看 youtube facebook没啥压力 不过除了youtube 其他的也不好玩 倒是可以无阻爱的看blogspot 什么的比较好 还有许多api可以试试了
<ofan> jyfl987: 可看的还是挺多的
<snugglecat> sunwilston, 有新浪谁还用 twitter 啊
<sunwilston> 算了感觉新浪关于技术方面的东东太少了
<jyfl987> ofan: 反正不是为了去上推 facebook什么的 像google 那个api console 我就一直想玩
<snugglecat> sunwilston, 你 out 啦， 美国也衰退啦
<snugglecat> sunwilston, 中国雄起啦
<sunwilston> snugglecat: 哦，有道理，呵呵
<ofan> jyfl987: 其实封了facebook确实很可惜
 * snugglecat 美国衰退了， 中国学谁啊
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 送我去衰退的美国受苦吧
<sunwilston> 我也很想去
<ofan> 封twitter也是
<snugglecat> 没了 twitter, facbook, google, iphone, 新浪， 小米， 腾讯， 搜狐 学谁的去
<sunwilston> 实在是可惜
<Blue__> 。。。
<snugglecat> 老师死了， 学生还怎么活
<MeaCulpa> sunwilston: @methuselar
<sunwilston> 没了创新就只能等死
<snugglecat> knownbad, 美国现在怎么样了， 是不是快死了
<sunwilston> MeaCulpa: 好我加你
 * gfrog_coding anaconda的文档太败家了，文档里说安装日志是用tcp发送的，结果丫明明用的udp。。。
<sunwilston> MeaCulpa:  @methuselar是谁啊？
<snugglecat> 该死的联通， 下个 a 片还得俩小时
<snugglecat> knownbad, 美国下a片慢么
<pocoyo> ditaa 有人用没有啊。
<suganzhang> 萎博也能跟推特比
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 其实, 比debian installer的文档好些....
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: debian那个玩意更难用。。。
<sunwilston> snugglecat: 你也OUT了
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 不难用, 我对debian install超熟悉...
<sunwilston> snugglecat: 下片你可以先放到xunlei的离线里，然后再下得本地
<snugglecat> 啥是 ditta
<snugglecat> pocoyo, http://ditaa.org/ditaa/ 这个么
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ t: ditaa - DIagrams Through Ascii Art
<suganzhang> 一想到有审查就各种不爽...
<knownbad> ?
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 212         TEMPLATE = "*.* @@%s\n" 哎呀，这明显是TCP的log啊，为神马我tcpdump出来的是udp包。。。
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 啧啧，你不去ubuntu那搞真白瞎了。。
<knownbad> 下水饺快
<knownbad> 你不饿吗？
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: ubuntu不用debian installer
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 安装机制不一样的哦
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 不用嘛？ 它自己还有一份？
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 啧啧，难怪
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: debian是基于包的安装, ubuntu是镜像, ubuntu-alternative是包, 但是又有别的区别
 * gfrog_coding 啃脆脆鲨中。。。
<pocoyo> snugglecat: 没错。 但是不支持中文怎么办？
<pocoyo> 求推荐一个在线画图表的工具。
<pocoyo> 求推荐一个在线画图表的工具。
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 啧啧，你是打入我党内部的奸细吧，lol
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 相当看不上yum
<ofan> gfrog_coding: 脆脆鲨？ 好吃的？
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 同看不上。
<gfrog_coding> ofan: bingo
<ofan> 有用Go语言创业的了
<larry> ofan: 用go作什么了呢?
<ofan> larry: http://qbox.me/?u=eOmzTg
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Q盘测试版
<ofan> 据说全部用go做的
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> pocoyo, 你可以 brower 啊
<sunwilston> 晕 google 又不能访问了，你们可以吗？
<snugglecat> pocoyo, 你可以 download 啊
<pocoyo> sunwilston: 下载哪个啊。
 * adam8157 超级不喜欢Go的coding style啊!!!!
<larry> 太炫啦
 * adam8157 超级不喜欢Go的coding style啊!!!!
<snugglecat> sunwilston, 不能访问不正常么， 美国的网站就是差。 服务器总死
<snugglecat> pocoyo, 不是有个 download 链接么
<sunwilston> snugglecat: 你有才
<snugglecat> sunwilston, 你见过百度啥时侯司机了
<snugglecat> sunwilston, 你见过百度啥时侯死机了
<sunwilston> 真没有
 * adam8157 afk
<ofan> http://qbox.me/?u=eOmzTg
<pocoyo> sunwilston: 下载下来也不支持中文貌似。
<snugglecat> pocoyo, 你可以改吧
<snugglecat> pocoyo, 怎么改就不知道了， 可能字体原因吧
<ofan> 感觉很有跟风的趋势
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 用ubuntu悲催了.. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355772 我本人十分喜欢ubuntu，一直想研究一下。前几天终于用wubi安装上了ubuntu10.04LTS。去别的宿舍蹭网去（研究ubuntu断断续续有半年了，其间也安过几次，都以电脑崩溃而结束，放弃它的一个重要原因就是学校里锐捷客户端用ubuntu连不上网。但前几天忽然想到 ...
<snugglecat> ofan, 哦
<ofan> snugglecat: 哦什么
<snugglecat> ofan, 连个制造商的名字都没
<snugglecat> ofan, 哪出的
<ofan> snugglecat: 什么哪出的
<snugglecat> qbox 啊
<snugglecat> 你给的地址啊
<snugglecat> ofan, 美国出的吧， 美国就是爱 山寨
<ofan> snugglecat: 山寨dropbox
<snugglecat> ofan, 哦， 那一定是美国产品
<ofan> 以前做网盘的也不少，怎么就dropbox那么火
<jyfl987> snugglecat: qbox速度不错
<snugglecat> 该死， 一美国公司还 qbox.me 沪ICP备11037377号-1 
<ofan> 我这访问很慢
<snugglecat> 山寨都是美国的
<snugglecat> 中国才是原创的
<snugglecat> dropbox 也是山寨我们的
<ofan> snugglecat: 美国人都是山寨的中国人
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<snugglecat> 美国咋就一点创意都没呢。 中国还有四大发明呢
<ofan> 其实老外很鄙视这个
<snugglecat> 鄙视啥
<snugglecat> dropbox???
<ofan> 老拿四大发明说事
<snugglecat> 老外没东西拿来说事
<ofan> snugglecat: 你发明火药的被外族人给弄了不是
<snugglecat> 那是孙子打老爷
<ofan> snugglecat: 自我安慰而已
<snugglecat> 我可不像你出国了， 不自我安慰能行啊
<ofan> snugglecat: 早晚得滚回去
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> knownbad, 什么时候回国， 我藏你的行李箱里出去好么
<snugglecat> knownbad, 记得回去时带个大点的箱子
<ofan> snugglecat: 你儿子咋办？
<snugglecat> 我带我，肯定包括儿子啊
<snugglecat> 放在裤兜了
<snugglecat> 放在裤兜里
<ofan> snugglecat: 你老婆咋办？
<snugglecat> 没老婆
<ofan> snugglecat: 那儿子怎么来的？
<snugglecat> 我儿子是孙悟空， 石头爆出来的
<ofan> snugglecat: 给我也爆个呗
<snugglecat> ..., 再爆就是猪八戒了
<ofan> snugglecat: 猪八戒好啊
<ofan> snugglecat: 变成美女
<byzantium> 我想问一下 为什么 同同样的电脑  系统为Ubuntu 比系统为xp显得运行的卡呐？
<byzantium> 而且在ubuntu下装虚拟机 根本跑不动  
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 哦，错怪anaconda了，是RHEL6.0闹的，6.0用的UDP，新版本就换成TCP了。
<byzantium> 回答下我的呀
<snugglecat> 变成美女， 肚子变不了呢
<snugglecat> 不过可以减肥
<snugglecat> byzantium, 因为系统是 ubuntu, 另一个是系统 xp 啊
<byzantium> 是不是我的那个地方那个配置不对呀 
<snugglecat> byzantium, 这不是明显的么
<byzantium> snugglecat, ubuntu 显得慢一些呀 
<snugglecat> 就因为是 ubuntu 啊
<snugglecat> 所以慢啊
<byzantium> 晕   那还是装xp快呀
<snugglecat> 对
<supercatexpert> 我的KVM终于能用spice了~~~
<byzantium> 打算还是装回xp
<byzantium> 太慢了  受不了了 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有没有什么播放器可以播放 .ape文件 把他当个list来播放 可以自由选播的那种
<adam8157> jyfl987: 得要cue文件啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我有
<jyfl987> adam8157: 但是 mplayer播放不自动给我list列出来 
<adam8157> jyfl987: au开头的一个和winamp很像的软件可以...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我只有mp3...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 难道通用的 播放器就不支持了？？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 支持吧, 我对ape不是很了解...
<adam8157> jyfl987: mplayer的参数用的ape还是cue
<supercatexpert> Audacious
<jyfl987> adam8157: ape
<jyfl987> supercatexpert: 没命令行的？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 试试播放cue呢
<supercatexpert> 不过对CUE支持比较好的只有deadbeef了吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 试过的
<jyfl987> supercatexpert: 有工具从ape里提取文件么？
<supercatexpert> 我下的APE都被我用Foobar2000转换成分轨FLAC了
<supercatexpert> 我不喜欢CUE
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我看了下 cue文件 貌似很简单 就是记录偏移
<snugglecat> 某人被我赶回 win xp 了
<jyfl987> adam8157: mplayer你熟悉么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 熟
<roylez> adam8157: 国外有 disqus ，国内就出了个 评论啦 http://pinglun.la 
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: 评论啦 | 社会化评论系统 
<supercatexpert> 嘛，用自己写的播放器无压力啊~
<jyfl987> adam8157: 快速跳转到某一个时间 怎么整？
<roylez> adam8157: 对国内这种创新能力真的是无力吐槽了
<ofan> disqus貌似也被墙了？
<jyfl987> roylez: 额 我刚想山寨的 居然有人比我抢先了
<jyfl987> roylez: 不过你放心 我准备做微创新
<snugglecat> supercatexpert, 用啥写的 phone??? gfstream????
<snugglecat> gstream fstream啥名字
<adam8157> jyfl987: 呃...
<adam8157> 不知道
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 你还说你熟
<supercatexpert> GStreamer
<supercatexpert> 乃说的是phonon吧……
<supercatexpert> 我是C user，怎么可能会去用Qt的东西~
<snugglecat> 是啊
<supercatexpert> 虽然我会Qt
<ofan> jyfl987: 以前我用的播放器是终端的，名字想不起来了
<snugglecat> 哦
<roylez> jyfl987: 墙终有倒掉的一天，不知道这些李鬼网站都是些什么样的出发点
<byzantium> 问一下  就是ubuntu下好的刻录软件有那个呀  可以刻录系统盘的 
<jyfl987> roylez: 这个punlun.la是你认识的人搞的？
<byzantium> 十分感谢 
<supercatexpert> byzantium: K3b其实不错的啊
<ofan> roylez: 想冒充英雄
<jyfl987> roylez: 物理的墙容易倒 使用习惯的墙难倒
<supercatexpert> 只是K3b需要KDE啊，这个太麻烦了
<jyfl987> roylez: 你看微薄 虽然是抄袭twitter 但其实加了那些评论什么的 这个就是国内的习惯了
<supercatexpert> 被迫装了一堆的KDE依赖
<snugglecat> ofan, http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzI3NzA4ODg0.html 看我们的多厉害
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 机械中文打字机是如何苦逼地工作的！ - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<byzantium> 能给个指点不  
<roylez> jyfl987: 我从来不看
<ofan> jyfl987: 主要特色是加了过滤系统
<roylez> jyfl987: 国内的这些服务，用户有额外的风险
<snugglecat> byzantium, 怎么又回来了， 不是回去 win xp 了么
<byzantium> 发现 没有安装盘 时间长了  读不了了
<byzantium> snugglecat, 就想着先刻录一个 
<snugglecat> roylez, 微波有风险， 使用需谨慎??
<snugglecat> 哦
<roylez> snugglecat: 心知肚明，何必要问
<jyfl987> ofan: 呵呵 还有辟谣
<byzantium> 呵呵  我的问题呐  ……
<byzantium> 被冷落的人呐
<byzantium> ……
<snugglecat> byzantium, 你想想山区的学童吧
<snugglecat> byzantium, 心里平衡了么
<byzantium> snugglecat, 不明白呀……
<snugglecat> byzantium, 你和他们一样被冷落。 
<byzantium> snugglecat, 奥  现在没有能力 有能力会好一些的
<snugglecat> byzantium, 啥问题啊
<snugglecat> byzantium, 我可先说， 我是个小白
<kingbo> 终于可以用texlive中文了，发现很简单的
<byzantium> snugglecat, 好的刻录软件
<snugglecat> byzantium, 哦
<snugglecat> 谁告诉 byzantium 一下啊
<Colin-shzsc> snugglecat: 那视频里盒子里的字模好像是一层一层放着的，这是不是对应的就是对岸 CNS 标准当中“面”的概念？
<supercatexpert> byzantium: K3b啊
<snugglecat> Colin-shzsc, 哦， 你说那个中文打字机啊
<snugglecat> Colin-shzsc, 不懂你说什么
<snugglecat> 以前我父亲单位的打字员就是用的这个
<snugglecat> 吃小灶、坐小车，老婆比他年轻十几岁
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: http://www.amazon.com/mn/search?_encoding=UTF8&x=0&y=0&field-keywords=&url=node%3D2279458011&_encoding=UTF8&tag=we0f65-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=390957
<kk> gfrog_coding ⇪ t: Amazon.com: Limited-Time Offers: Kindle Store
<adam8157> wow
<Cherrot> hi
<kk> Cherrot, 好  ㍦ 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还不走？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 想把装在vmware里的ubuntu移到移动硬盘里去，有方便的方法吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355782 前期将ubuntu11.10装在vmware里了，大家知道，等于同时在跑两个系统，比较吃资源运行效率不高。 于是现在想改装在移动硬盘里（插移动硬盘可以直接从移动硬盘引导的），但是由于虚拟机的小兔里面已 ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 太冷了，明天
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...懒鬼
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 明天一早去
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 用Linux的都是懒鬼
<palomino> .....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有兴趣去青岛玩么？
<adam8157> roylez: 还没清关!!!
<roylez> adam8157: sure
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 啥时候...
<adam8157> roylez: sure 个头
<adam8157> roylez: 我家离青岛不远
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 青岛适合单身人士
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有个CAD项目，跟lbs一块去，类似我上次去厦门哪种
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 收到广告没？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 5-16
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 如果你要躲老婆的话，可以考虑下
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 我看看...
<MeaCulpa> 我们收不到这类邮件的...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你家那海滩如何
<MeaCulpa> 青岛...两个单词，啤酒，俄罗斯大妞
<adam8157> jyfl987: 相当好
<MeaCulpa> 想不出第三个和青岛有关的...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 韩国人
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 韩国人在威海
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好个毛 要真的好 为何大家都去青岛旅游 不去你们那
<adam8157> jyfl987: 青岛可玩儿的东西多 城市好
<adam8157> jyfl987: 又不是光看海滩的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 马路不错，高低崎岖，老区一股发霉的地窖味道
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯 我们那儿, 街上广告牌都中韩双语
<jyfl987> adam8157: 没有 青岛哪里有什么好玩的 上次我去 就觉得海滩还有点意思 其他都是唬人的 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 什么故居一条街 太扯淡了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 德国式建筑, 啤酒
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 德国式地下室，霉菌
<MeaCulpa> 啤酒的确不错，小瓶子的青岛，甜
<adam8157> 袋儿啤
<CyrusYzGTt> http://dzh.mop.com/xbq/20111121/0/lF58lOI2831812Fz.shtml
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 真人版“哆啦a梦”打碎你的童年！_小白区_小白区
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，我被的哥带到一个都是洋人的小酒吧，一黑人在打碟...喝了两瓶啤酒，妹子们忙着找白JJ拼桌，实在无聊，走了
<MeaCulpa> 一般的哥会问，看表演不...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 啤酒哪里都买得到阿
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sobar.soso.com/t/86168467?pid=bar.index.zt1
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 最新最恐怖的拐卖妇女方式出炉，女性朋友留意啊！_图闻并茂吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不一样的, 在北京还没喝过比我们镇上啤酒好喝的, 一个青岛啤酒的子品牌
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐喝酒不?
 * MeaCulpa 在麦德龙买小金瓶子青岛的...
<MeaCulpa> 贵，但还是不如青岛当地的貌似
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你喝酒不?
<roylez> adam8157: 你要请我？
<adam8157> roylez: 可以啊, 喝点啤酒才多少钱
<roylez> adam8157: 那是。凯撒，必须的
<mayli> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<adam8157> roylez: 路由器到底好使不? 我又看上这个了 http://www.360buy.com/product/530901.html
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 【TP-LINKTL-WR710N】TP-LINK TL-WR710N 150M迷你型无线路由器 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<roylez> adam8157: 不好使，我告诉过你了
<roylez> adam8157: 这个系列都是打酱油的
<adam8157> roylez: 怎么个不好使...
<roylez> 除了ap模式其他都不好使
<jyfl987> adam8157: 当然喝
<jyfl987> adam8157: 只是不喜欢喝白酒
<jyfl987> adam8157: 茅台除外
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 有个澳洲牌子和过么，Toohey
<adam8157> roylez: 不好使指的是没成功过?
<liuzhou> adam8157: 这个造型不错，不过tp总感觉不怎么好
<jyfl987> adam8157: 咋？ 你想请我喝啤酒？
<ypsjd> 大家下午好哦
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哪天来魔都请...
<ypsjd> 请问谁用过IBM Lotus notes for Linux
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啧啧, 酒量如何
<ypsjd> 有在海口的吗？找我喝酒呀
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我在那里的时候和calsburg比较多
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不大 以前肚子不肥起来的时候 是8瓶 现在得就近厕所才行
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 那边liqor shop里面太多不认得的牌子了
<adam8157> jyfl987: lol
<jyfl987> adam8157: 话说这里没有扎啤阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: 肯定有 没找着而已
<ypsjd>  请问谁用过IBM Lotus notes for Linux
<ypsjd> 同学们推荐款比较好用的办公软件撒
<MeaCulpa> ypsjd: 主席用过，哈哈
<ypsjd> ?
<MeaCulpa> ypsjd: 要和M$通用，LibreOffice, 还有其他选择么...
<adam8157> 等wps
<ypsjd> libreoffice界面不怎么好看
<ypsjd> 我在常识IBM Lotus symphony
<ypsjd> 尝试
<ypsjd> 感觉很卡的样子，不知道是不是我配置有问题
<roylez> ypsjd: 放弃吧
<ypsjd> wps得什么时候才能发布呀
<ypsjd> 没一款顺手的办公软件很郁闷的说
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 囧了，能更新不能上网。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355787 arch，温七都不行，校园网。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 月下叹逍遥 — 2011-12-01 15:41 
<MeaCulpa> ypsjd: 不是软件不顺手，是办的公不顺手
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我夏天都没找到过
<adam8157> roylez: 别的模式就没成功过么...
<ypsjd> ?
<ypsjd> 这聊天软件，之前没怎麽用过呀
<ypsjd> 这麽多人在线，怎麽没几个人说话
<Wiky> #ubuntu很热闹的
<palomino> 都在忙着工作呀
<ypsjd> 那里都是英文交流，英文太差了
<MeaCulpa> ypsjd: 除了老年合唱团，同时说话比例高于50%的，不多吧
<cfy> 小组讨论
<ypsjd> 怎麽看小组呀
<ypsjd> 怎麽在说话前面带上对方的名字呢
<adam8157> ... 主席不理我
<cfy> Kandu: 我又郁闷了
 * palomino 轻轻地抚摸 adam8157 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<cfy> Kandu: gentoo字体改变了。。。。。。
<palomino> 代替主席摸摸你 , adam8157
<adam8157> palomino: 小马 你不工作啦
<palomino> 主席不让阿
<cfy> ....
<mao> ypsjd: 输入对方名字的前几个字母，按tab自动补全
<cfy> 要client支持的
<ypsjd> mao, 谢谢
<mao> ypsjd: 不客气
<ypsjd> 我用的是xchat 2.8.6
<ypsjd> 第一次用这个东西聊天，呵呵
<roylez> cfy: cc
<snugglecat> 日本最大网站是雅虎日本和谷歌日本，雅虎和谷歌后面还跟着一长串国家名字。但中国最大的是百度、腾讯、新浪微博等。这不是坏事。中国在接受世界潮流的影响，同时把引潮闸门的钥匙握在自己手里。日本作为美国军事和思想占领下的国家，前途到头了。但中国不是。中国的全面独立必将也必须造福于全体人民。
<cfy> roylez: 主席好
<roylez> cfy: 你要不要working，我批准
<cfy> roylez: 我work啥呢？
<Wiky> snugglecat, 最大的网站说明不了什么
<roylez> cfy: cfy|working
<cfy> roylez: - -!
<adam8157> ...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 刚才搞了个 linux设备驱动程序 的 cosplay   roylez 你懂的
<snugglecat> Wiky, 问题是 百度，腾讯， 新浪微博真的是自己的东西么
<darkx> irssi 路過
<adam8157> jyfl987: cosplay?
<jyfl987> cl
<snugglecat> Wiky, 看起来貌似独立了， 但什么都是抄别人的， 永远独立不了。
<Wiky> snugglecat, 那中国最流行的是IPHONE怎么解释
 * mayli git push 时出错了
<ypsjd> 昨天晚上看电视，说用iphone的是普通青年
<mayli> error: pack-objects died with strange error
<mayli> error: failed to push some refs to 'git@github.com:ma
<mayli> yli/mayligittest.git'
<snugglecat> Wiky, 那些网站 有啥东西是 自己创造的。
<snugglecat> Wiky, 你怎么解释啊
<mayli> Counting objects: 96976, done. 
<Wiky> snugglecat, 电视机是谁创造的你知道吗，可是那重要吗
<snugglecat> Wiky, 为啥 iphone 不是中国的， 而是美国的
<ypsjd> 悲剧了，pidgin连不上QQ了
<mayli> git push 许多objects 的时候貌似push不动啊
<snugglecat> Wiky, 电视机谁创造， 不重要， 重要的是为什么电视机不是中国人创造的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 呵呵 
<snugglecat> Wiky, 为什么别人创造了啥东西， 中国去学。 为什么不是反过来
<Wiky> snugglecat, 你越是这么想越不会有创造
<jyfl987> adam8157: 看来你不知道那本 linux设备驱动程序
<ypsjd> 科技是无界的
<adam8157> jyfl987: LDD我当然知道
<snugglecat> Wiky, 那你要怎么。 学么
<snugglecat> Wiky, 看别人出来什么， 就模仿么，这样就有创造了？？？
<snugglecat> Wiky, twitter 模仿谁的， 第一台汽车模仿谁的， 第一太电视机模仿谁的
<Wiky> 中国一直处于为了创新而创新的情况，根本就不知道为什么创新
<snugglecat> Wiky, 上帝是模仿了什么创造人的
<snugglecat> 对了， 是上帝自己
<snugglecat> 我错了
<GNUdog> 全都是抄袭 CF，全都是抄袭大韩民国思密达
<jyfl987> adam8157: 但是你不知道这个典故
<snugglecat> 谁说中国是为了创新而创新的
<snugglecat> 电视机是为了什么而创造的？？？
<snugglecat> 电视机出来前， 就有看电视的需求了？？
<jyfl987> http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-2024562-1-1.html  adam8157 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 呃 不知道 求链接
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: linux和A片,当AV女优真TM不容易啊 - IT业界新闻与评论 - ChinaUnix.net 
<ypsjd> 哇哇
<adam8157> ...
<Wiky> 电视机是中国人造的吗，是当代中国人造的吗
<darkx> ...
<snugglecat> 电视机出来前，全人类就呼天抢地地要看电视了
<Wiky> 换句话说 你希望百度，新浪干什么
<snugglecat> Wiky, 百度就一毫无创造力的东西
<ScarletWolf> ...
<Wiky> 你就会说这么一句话
<snugglecat> 你会哪句
<Wiky> 我说了 不要为了创新而创新
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ hi,, loog 時間 木有 see 
<Wiky> 文字游戏我初中开始就不玩了
<Wiky> 没意思的
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 关于浏览器的字体设置的一些疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355791 小弟我因为开发原因刚刚上手ubuntu，是英文呢系统，中文字体貌似只有一个“WenQuanYi Micro Hei”。 装上firefox和chrome后发现中文字体显示很成问题，详情见图。 将网页中的元素比如：<html lang="zh-cn"></html>中加入lang属性指向中文 ...
<liuzhou> Wiky: 呵呵，技术创新一直不是中国人的强项，毕竟母语从开始就落后了
<ypsjd> 文字游戏？
<ypsjd> 谁玩过MUD
<snugglecat> 我只会， 创造不是因为需求。 而是创造是引发需求。 电视机出来前 没人有 每晚想看电视的需求， 电视机出来后， 所有人都傻乎乎地围着电视转
<snugglecat> 创造一个东西出来， 被人接受， 对这个东西的需求才出现
<darkx> 性需求
<darkx> 這不用人類創造吧 ：P
<Kamea> 一来就看到这个...
<snugglecat> 性的倒是例外， 振动棒未出来前， 人用手
<Kamea> ...
<darkx> 嘴巴也不壞
<snugglecat> darkx, 这个不属于创造啊， 与生俱来的需求， 需要你创造啊
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: !macintosh
<snugglecat> darkx, 你创造一个男人不需要女人， 女人不需要男人就可以获得快感的， 那就是创造
<jyfl987> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/67b05ff9gw1dnn5nnric6j.jpg
<adam8157> jyfl987: SFW?
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ macintosh 是什麼意思？？
<snugglecat> Wiky, 文字游戏是你在玩， 啥是我只懂一句话
<mayli> CyrusYzGTt:  mac into sh
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 俺也不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> mayli§ .. 那，，是什麼意思？？
<Kamea> mayli: 哲学家
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 滾一邊去，， 
<snugglecat> 中国人只会看到某个东西已经有需求了， 才会跟着去做。 twitter 出来， 引起效应了， 中国才会跟着做。 iphone 活了， 中国才去山寨。 
<darkx> snugglecat 同意
<snugglecat> google 做出成绩了， 百度又做中国的第一个
<mayli> snugglecat: 我就跟他们说你们要做有意思的东西，它们都不听我的。。。。
<snugglecat> 你就不会做一个可能不成功的东西， 万一成功了， 美国反过来学不好么
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: <Svadilfari> Pron <macintosh>:  http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/macintosh
<kk> Kamea ⇪ t: macintosh - Wiktionary
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: Go fuck yourself with chain saw!
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 不看 英文，， 一邊去，， 我在玩QQ 遊戲，， 
<snugglecat> mayli, 哦， 有意思是啥。 玩也有意思， 国外玩也玩出花样。 
<snugglecat> 就算玩， 不也是很多都是国外出来， 中国再屁颠屁癫去学么
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 你做完了，给TX抄去发扬光大，把你挤垮，你还做吗？
<snugglecat> ScarletWolf, 这是一个现实， 也是中国毫无创造力的一个原因
<mayli> snugglecat: ScarletWolf ...
<snugglecat> 谁举个例子， 哪些玩的， 是中国传到国外的
<snugglecat> 中国人就不好玩
<snugglecat> 跑酷？
<GNUdog> TalkBox 应该可以算一个吧…
<mayli> snugglecat: ScarletWolf qq播放器是个好东西，前些天都可以3D了，linux下怎么就没人做这种大杂烩花瓶呢？
<Kamea> 汉字
<snugglecat> 汉字不是玩的， 我说的是玩
<snugglecat> 没用过qq播放器
<snugglecat> mayli, 你可以做啊。 
<GNUdog> 虽然也不是首创，但是添加的新功能，还是占有了一些市场（国外）
<ScarletWolf> mayli: qq播放器。。。算了吧。。。
<mayli> snugglecat: 前些天我给同学说做个av女优搜索器
<snugglecat> mayli, 好啊， 我等着
<snugglecat> tube8.com
<snugglecat> 还有几个
<Kamea> mayli: 俺要
<mayli> snugglecat: 信息提取+人脸识别+数据库搜索+。。。结果他说看起来挺有意思的，不过他就是想不起来做。
<snugglecat> mayli, 做个 头带式 3d 眼镜， 配上 震动棒， 男的是套套， 放第一人称的 色情片。 带着眼镜看， 下面按那动作配合震动
<snugglecat> mayli, 同步的
<mayli> 完成由影片到影片的搜索，也挺有意思，就是没人愿意做。。。。
<snugglecat> 立体声耳机
<ypsjd> 淫才
<Kamea> 求
<snugglecat> ypsjd, 就是触感是个麻烦
<ypsjd> amule里面就有好多
<snugglecat> 要有现场感， 和那性玩具同步
<mayli> snugglecat: Kamea 我这只是说做个视频搜索。。。。
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<ypsjd> snugglecat, 触感好办，类似于军队里面训练用的，脑部感应器
<Kamea> mayli: 那你现在开始做呗
<Arch> ...
<Arch> 你们需要电击
<snugglecat> ypsjd, 哦， 直接与脑相连？？ 那 眼镜 和振动器都可省了
<palomino> ........
<Kamea> 这种东东貌似岛国的技术比较先进
<ypsjd> snugglecat, 之前看到过类似的报道，通过脑电波来造成人的幻觉
<mayli> Kamea: 不是我的方向，我同学在做图像/人脸识别方向，我让他做他不做来着
<snugglecat> ypsjd, 那样太 侵入式， 再下去就是 黑客帝国了
<ypsjd> snugglecat, 这个是真的呀
<snugglecat> ypsjd, 所以科技是多可怕
<ypsjd> snugglecat, 更有临场感
<snugglecat> 黑客帝国 貌似就是说这个的
 * ScarletWolf http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzI0NjExODk2.html
<snugglecat> ypsjd, 很多科技电影都在 提醒人类， 不要太狂妄了， 最终被自己创造出来的东西控制。
<Kamea> Google的网虫是不是有很多这样的资源?
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 弄个这种成像技术就很不错了
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 上班看优酷?
<mayli> qqplayer is a good software
<ypsjd> 上班打游戏都没问题
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 没看
<snugglecat> 不过如果全世界都像中国这样， 就没什么危险了
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 以前看过这个，搜了一下而已
<snugglecat> ScarletWolf, 将一个人的脑袋改造成电脑， 让另一个人使用， 好么
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你阿 居然不知道这张图
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 你愿意被改造？
<mayli> qqplayer is a good software
<ypsjd> 3D成像技术早就实现了，好像中央台某次晚会用过，在国外很多地方都在应用
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没敢打开
<snugglecat> 你改造， 我也改造， 你将我的脑袋当电脑用， 我也将你的脑袋当电脑用
<ypsjd> mayli, qqplayer没有Linux版本，没感觉
<mayli> ypsjd: yongguo doushuo hao
<ypsjd> 那我要将希特勒的脑袋当电脑用
<Kamea> Win挺好的 :p
<ypsjd> mayli, 没Linux版本，不太喜欢wine的
<snugglecat> 希特勒的容量不是很大吧，看他的照片， 脑袋挺小的
<darkx> http://i.imgur.com/GsQzc.jpg  lol
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<ypsjd> 希特勒的好，可以抑制人口增长
<snugglecat> 哦
<ypsjd> 来个第三次 第四次 第N次 世界大战
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 既然互相改造，直接用自己的不就行了。。。
<ypsjd> 战争是推动社会发展的原动力
<snugglecat> ypsjd, 抑制人口增长， 让G*D 统治世界就好了， 全世界实行计划生育
<ypsjd> snugglecat, :p
<snugglecat> ScarletWolf, 用自己的就变成回路啦
<snugglecat> 用别人的
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 照你这么说，自己设定一个任务，然后跑去睡觉，睡觉时执行不就好了。。。
 * Kamea 小心翼翼地向四周瞄了瞄.没发现国安
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 算了，不陪你空想了。。。
<snugglecat> 那也行
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<ypsjd> 这个东西传文件速度快不快
 * mayli ********************************
<ypsjd> 谁传我一个文件看看速度
<mayli> ypsjd: you can send me a file
<jyfl987> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/67b05ff9gw1dnn5nnric6j.jpg
<ypsjd> 给你发了
<snugglecat> ScarletWolf, 我说的那个不是空想啊， "眼镜式3D显示器， 链接 震动棒， 视频用第一人称拍。 影片附带控制程式， 将震动棒同步震动" 都是可以做的啊
<mayli> ypsjd: 16:34 DCC SEND from ypsjd [172.17.81.36 port 56625]: [世 界 全 史 ： 世 界 艳 史 ].邱 科 平 .扫 描 版 .pdf [15MB]
<mayli> 16:34 DCC can't connect to 172.17.81.36 port 56625
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 做点更有意义的好吗。。。
<mayli> ypsjd: ipv6 XD
<ypsjd> 为嘛
<snugglecat> ScarletWolf, 给女的用， 主角进去了， 震动棒就同步做出反应
<snugglecat> ScarletWolf, 对宅男宅女就有意义啊
<supercatexpert> ……
<ScarletWolf> ......
<snugglecat> 解决 宅男女们的生理需求
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 怎么这么淫荡……
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 我饥渴可以么
<ypsjd> 怎麽不能传文件呢
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 以第一人称的视角拍完全没有感觉啊  那不就是摄像机在上下晃来晃去么
<ypsjd> mayli, 你传我一个文件试试
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 那你再完善一下， 如何有临场感， 直接控制脑的， 不大现实
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 额………
<mayli> ypsjd: wo ipv6, that won't work
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 最好， 床也加上去， 可以也可以同步震动
<ypsjd> 哦
<mayli> ypsjd: try #mexicanmafia 
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 直接控制大脑好了~  经典的Matrix ~ 盗梦空间
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 拍摄改一下， 给男的用的， 女的才用上位。 男的不动， 女的动。 给女的用反过来
<snugglecat> 你说的就空想了啊， 至少我的还可以实现
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 拍盗梦空间的导演一定不晓得修改返回栈 额
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 的确~~ 
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 哈哈
<jyfl987> 返回栈一修改 直接回到原始调用处了 哪来那么多p话剧情
<mayli> /n//n//////nn////n///n/////////n/
<mayli> 今天下午特别的不振作
<snugglecat> mayli, 因为我的话题太淫荡了吗
 * snugglecat 奇怪， 怎么主席还不踢我
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 主席撸去了
 * Cherrot 有没有一款可以导入类库的php编辑器？或者bluefish可以？
<pocoyo`> 主席 V5.
<snugglecat> 不说了
<ypsjd> 哈哈
<ypsjd> 踢踢更健康
<Cherrot> 主席+1
<snugglecat> :)
<mayli> 什么是主席？
<roylez> snugglecat: 本来没看聊天窗口的，你提醒我
<snugglecat> 好的， 我闭嘴了
 * Cherrot roylez  和 roylez_ 神马关系啊？
<roylez> Cherrot: roylez是公司的电脑挂的，24小时不关机。roylez_是家里笔记本连的
<Cherrot> roylez: 了然:)
<ypsjd> 这个也挂机呀
<roylez> ypsjd: 反正电脑不关。挂一个也是挂，挂10个也是挂
<MeaCulpa> roylez: "Today, my boyfriend rear ended a cop car because he was texting me. I was sitting next to him. FML"
<MeaCulpa> roylez: FML太逗了...你去不去？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: hehe
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我不去。10号要去合肥
<ceetozz> 终端输入命令后系统总是反应很慢 怎么回事啊 ？
<MeaCulpa> http://www.fmylife.com/
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: FML: Your everyday life stories
<mayli>  16:45:10 up 17 days, 前些天停电关机了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我是说这个网站...
<ceetozz>  终端输入命令后系统总是反应很慢 怎么回事啊 ？？？？
<simon-zhu_> 什么命令？
<mayli> _/(
<ceetozz> 不管什么命令，都感觉反应比较慢
<ceetozz> 输入错误的命令 反应一会才提示错误
<snugglecat> 10号就可以拼命吹水了
 * adam8157  16:53:27 up 17 days, 35 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.07, 0.08, 0.06
<ofan> up 85 days, 14:23,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
<Cherrot> 85days !!!
<Cherrot> 服务器哈？
<simon-zhu_> 坐等高手
<Cherrot> simon-zhu_: 咋了啊
<if_else> 各位兄台 apt-get 的 autoclean 是保留些什么？
<simon-zhu_> :)  ceetozz has some issues
<if_else> man 了一把不是很懂？
<if_else>  Removes any cached packages which can no longer be downloaded
<MeaCulpa> 你们uptime都没我牛:
<MeaCulpa> uptime
<MeaCulpa> uptime: couldn't get boot time: No such file or directory
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ???
<Cherrot> if_else: 删除好久以前下的缓存把
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你干啥了
<MeaCulpa> 你们的uptime 出的来这个么？
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 怎么做到的？编译内核？
<simon-zhu> 我自己也遇到了问题
<simon-zhu> 双显卡 n卡不能没检测到
<simon-zhu> 忙活了三天还没解决
<if_else> Cherrot: 是很久以前下载，如果软件包最近还有更新，就不清除缓存，会保留一个最近的版本，用来回朔用的？谢谢
<ypsjd> uptime
<MeaCulpa> Cherrot: roylez 哈哈，Windows嘛，笨笨
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .....
<Cherrot> if_else: 具体的定义还真没研究过，没法帮你 sorry.。。
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: .............
<ypsjd> 怎麽看在线时间呀
<Cherrot> ypsjd: uptime
<MeaCulpa> # uptime 01:59:49 up 84 days,  7:32,  2 users,  load average: 8.31, 10.25, 11.14
<MeaCulpa> 这个才是linux...
<ypsjd> #uptime
<snugglecat> 我好奇问问
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 负载这么大？ 服务器哦？
<ypsjd> # uptime
<liuzhou> liuzhou: uptime
<ypsjd> 我的没反应呀
<Cherrot> ypsjd: 亲，我说的是在终端里
<MeaCulpa> Cherrot: shared hosting... 不大才怪
<ypsjd> 哦
<ypsjd> 我还以为你说的是别的呢
<ypsjd> 我还以为你说的是xchat的命令呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 明天向你展示两个超级无聊的Veer里的应用
<snugglecat> 编程的， 你们习惯  if (...) { ... return false;} else {... return true;} 还是 bool ok = true; if (...) { ... ok = false; } else {...} return ok;
<snugglecat> 不分行， 比较难看
<ypsjd> [root@localhost ~]# uptime
<ypsjd>  17:04:39 up 37 days,  5:22,  2 users,  load average: 0.77, 1.09, 1.11
<snugglecat> 一个函数， 多个退出点， 还是一个退出点啊
<ypsjd> 我的oracle数据库服务器
<snugglecat> 哪个编程的帮我看看
<ypsjd> 我发现里面好多成人频道，不过要密码
<snugglecat> 编程的， 你们习惯  if (...) { ... return false;} else {... return true;} 还是 bool ok = true; if (...) { ... ok = false; } else {...} return ok;
<snugglecat> 一个函数， 多个退出点， 还是一个退出点啊
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 入行不深~  习惯写成多个退出点;)
<snugglecat> 貌似两种情况， 编译 会有一些区别。
<snugglecat> 哦
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 多退出点影响效率？
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 这个倒不知道， 看书看的， 有点区别
<snugglecat> 我之前也是多个 return 的， 现在努力变成一个
<adam8157> roylez: 已经飞往中国途中 ..............................................
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 哦，我的哲学是：起码比Java快，所以好多东西都不关心效率，结果导致代码很脏 正在学习优雅的方式
<roylez> adam8157: sure
<adam8157> ...
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 哦。 我反过来， 以前很在意代码格式（哦， 也不是效率）， 后来越来越累， 很多就随便了
<roylez> Cherrot: ruby的，我怎么也接受不了test driven development，中国人敲洋文始终是不自然
<snugglecat> roylez, 有中文版的 python
<snugglecat> 貌似也有中文版的 c
<Cherrot> roylez: 我到现在也实践不了test driven，虽然感觉起来它应该很棒:)
<snugglecat> 不过是先把 中文 源码 翻译成 c 的源码， 再编译
<roylez> snugglecat: 中文版的python更不靠谱
<debianer> 最近有好玩的吗［
<debianer> snugglecat: 中文python肯定不行，有中蟒
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<snugglecat> 没用过， 只是知道
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/66b3de17gw1dnn6lwo1sbj.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: 收藏回家看
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧 TDD都搞
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/7076794bgw1dnn67w8m9wj.jpg
 * adam8157 软件工程方法虚幻的居多....
<debianer> roylez: 最近有好玩的软件或有戏吗
<snugglecat> debianer, openttd
<roylez> debianer: 没
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这个太恶毒了 http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2011/334/0/0/008a3ae792fd24b64d998f9dd2c65ce5-d4htkc9.jpg
<ypsjd> debianer,  网页游戏好多
<roylez> adam8157: 你就啧啧吧。我等着在合肥玩你的kindle，啧啧
<adam8157> roylez: 我得能收到啊~
<ypsjd> #sjd
<roylez> adam8157: 啧啧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<adam8157> roylez: ap之外的功能都没成功过么? 问你不说
<snugglecat> ypsjd, 有啥网络游戏
<roylez> adam8157: 桥接曾经成功过一次
 * adam8157 if [ $lastline != "--------------------------------" ] 太丑了 怎么改,  ~= 的正则不大规范...
<adam8157> roylez: adsl呢...
<ypsjd> snugglecat,  现在网爷游戏盛行呀
<ypsjd> 网页游戏
<ypsjd> 请问怎麽给聊天室加密码
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> ypsjd, /msg nickserv help
<if_else> Cherrot: 兄，应该是这样的！谢谢
<roylez> adam8157: [[ $lastline =~ '^-+$' ]] || ...
<roylez> adam8157: 怎么样
<adam8157> roylez: 好像不认标准正则的+和*...我试试
<roylez> adam8157: bash才可以。sh不行
<adam8157> roylez: 是bash的
<adam8157> 我尽量守着sh, 但是sh实在太拘束, bash也可以用用 cc MeaCulpa 
<MeaCulpa> .....
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: grep -q
<ceetozz> +和*什么区别啊 
<adam8157> ceetozz: 1和0
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 如果是我从不在sh里做任何正则判断，即使ksh 正则已经很强了... grep -q 检查返回值
<adam8157> ceetozz: 重复一次到多次 重复0次到多次
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 这才是正道，sh永远只是粘合剂
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 效率呢?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: bash和grep比效率？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 毕竟grep要起新进程的嘛
<ypsjd> 密码没用呀
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你判断的东西本来就是进程来的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 除非你是代码自己生成的字符串
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯, 也是.
<adam8157> 我总是C的思维, 不敢太频繁的起太多程序
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我的一源码文件基本重写了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那就perl嘛 :)
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu的源具体是什么能解释下吗，怎么还分版本呢？10.04升级到11.04我是用哪个源呢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355802 我想从Ubuntu10.04 升级到11.04，那么我应该用哪个源呢。11.04的吗，谢谢了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 emnshe — 2011-12-01 17:25 
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 才不要...
<snugglecat> ...
<snugglecat> knownbad, 在么
<roylez> adam8157: 我一般用bash，除非明确要在aix上跑的
<MeaCulpa> preload里有个应用... 居然就是看Megan Fox 图片..我居然还下载..
<snugglecat> 有啥工具可以看到源码中函数的调用关系的， 我源码改了很多， 发觉有些函数基本就未被调用过
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac267496/
<kk> roylez ⇪ ti: “大爷您好”“去你的，我是你弟！” - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> 收藏
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa 为啥-+不好使 -*才好使    grep下
<snugglecat> 有啥工具可以看到源码中函数的调用关系的， 我源码改了很多， 发觉有些函数基本就未被调用过
<wntyygtwxf> 问一下有没有人碰到不能挂载ntfs盘的情况
<wntyygtwxf> 但也不是全都不能，只有一个盘不能，其他盘正常
<roylez> adam8157: \+呢？
<roylez> adam8157: 不好使就使劲加\
<snugglecat> wntyygtwxf, 啥盘不能啊
<snugglecat> wntyygtwxf, usb???
<snugglecat> 可能那个盘不是 ntfs 的吧， 你记错了？？？
<wntyygtwxf> 硬盘
<wntyygtwxf> 没有记错
<adam8157> roylez: 好吧 知道了 没加-e的原因
<snugglecat> 有啥工具可以看到源码中函数的调用关系的， 我源码改了很多， 发觉有些函数基本就未被调用过
<wntyygtwxf> 就是今天下午强制关机后，那个盘就出现这个问题了
<palomino> source insight?
<palomino> 以前在win下用这个看代码来着
<wntyygtwxf> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 16: Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened. The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<metbsd> source insight挺强的
<wntyygtwxf> 就是这个错误信息
<snugglecat> wntyygtwxf, 已经 mounted???
<qiansen1386> 第一次运行IRC请多多关照
<ypsjd> qiansen1386, 哈哈，我也是今天第一次用这个聊天
<wntyygtwxf> 没有啊，就是mount的时候提示这个错误的
<wntyygtwxf> 但是另一个盘却是好的
<qiansen1386> 为什么说IRC比QQ还重要？
<snugglecat> qiansen1386, 在这里看到我说色情话题
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ++
<qiansen1386> 囧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 下班
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 使劲加\\\\
<qiansen1386> IRC怎么搭的，能挂ssl么？
<snugglecat> wntyygtwxf, 另一个 software 可能使用同一个 id??
<ypsjd> 你一个色情话题招来那么多人
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我看得东英文啦
<wntyygtwxf> 不太清楚
<debianer>  snugglecat: openttd用来干嘛
<snugglecat> debianer, 游戏啊
<ypsjd> 有啥好玩的推荐下啦
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa -e的话也要\+
<qiansen1386> \back
<qiansen1386> 指令怎么输？
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa   我错了 -E
<snugglecat> ypsjd, openttd
<ypsjd> ？
<ypsjd> snugglecat, openttd是游戏？
<ypsjd> 明天装个玩玩
<snugglecat> 对啊
<ypsjd> 除了这个呢，有RPG的吗？
<snugglecat> 没有了
<snugglecat> qiansen1386, /...
 * pityonline Ubuntu 11.10 Unity Compiz Nvidia 连接投影仪时的惨相…… http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i105600
<adam8157> roylez: 对了 去合肥之前还得测测投影仪好不好使
<adam8157> pityonline: 真杯具
<Cherrot> tualatrix 是 ubuntu-tweak的作者？
<adam8157> Cherrot: yep
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • ubuntu11.10怎么不能预览音频文件？鼠标放在上面，无法自动播放？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355807 玩以前的版本，把鼠标放在mp3文件上，等两秒就自动播放音乐。现在11.10版本没有这个功能，不知道是真的没有还是我设置有问题，总之现在不能玩了。好像找回那个功能，搞了好长时间都没有解决，有 ...
<darkx> 11.10 似乎沒有這個預覽
<Cherrot> 为什么取消了预览功能？gnome3的缘故吗？
<supercatexpert> 用GNOME3也有预览的路过
 * Cherrot gnome-sushi ~
<supercatexpert> Cherrot: 可能是GStreamer没装MP3的解码器?
<supercatexpert> Cherrot: 如果那个家伙不用Rhythmbox这类的播放器，有可能会是这样的
<Cherrot> supercatexpert: 我的就没有，以前鼠标移到文件上会浮现一个播放按钮，然后就可以预览音乐了。11.10没有了，但gnome-sushi用着更贴心一些
<namoamitabuddha> 谁熟悉lisp/haskell
<supercatexpert> Cherrot: nautilus的音乐预览功能是没有按钮的，直接把鼠标箭头放到音乐文件上就可以了
<Cherrot> supercatexpert: 没作用啊
<lyle2000w> 呵呵，刚刚学会进入irc来报道下，
<Cherrot> supercatexpert: 11.04 也可以的 当时还找到过一个地方设置自动预览选项
<Cherrot> supercatexpert: 这不会是 unity的功能吧？ 我用gnome-shell
<Kevin_ysq> 初次使用IRC。。。
<supercatexpert> Cherrot: 乃说我一个Debian，会有unity么?!?
<Cherrot> supercatexpert: 。。。。
<sssm> test
<kk> sssm, ....  ㍪ 
<sssm> 好长时间没来了
<sssm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AW3RspM7v9M&ob=av3e
<kk> sssm ⇪ t: YouTube - Boys Like Girls - Two Is Better Than One
<CyrusYzGTt> /
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYNznNBeDnQ&feature=endscreen&NR=1
<kk> sssm ⇪ t: YouTube - Boys Like Girls - Hero/Heroine
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ .. 給 ssh代理，，我就看
<snugglecat> 出让金怎么说都不合理啊
<snugglecat> 土地出让金
<snugglecat> 土地是国有的， 政府有啥 所有权 可以卖地
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 就是要让你羡慕嫉妒恨 lol
 * sssm 有youtube看就是好
<snugglecat> 如果说 土地出让金， 作为财政收入， 更说不过去， 不是有税收么
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ .. 好吧，， 表示正在 玩 QQ九仙
<snugglecat> 凭什么交了税， 政府还得通过 卖土地 来获得财政收入？ 难道政府也是 商业一个主体？？？ 政府可以做生意的？？
<sssm> 开着三个编译器就是爽
<snugglecat> 在土地是全民所有的情况下， 开发商的成本只能是材料人工， 赚的也是 服务费
<snugglecat> 成本不可能包括 政府 边的 土地售价
<snugglecat> 土地不是不可以 买卖的么
<snugglecat> 怎么说一点都不合理啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 誰讓我們是弱勢的，
<snugglecat> 要收出让金， 可以， 必须把出让金以某种形式返还给所有人民
<snugglecat> 退税， 或者直接 进入每个人的社保账户
<snugglecat> 就算有收入， 收入的也不是政府， 而是全民
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 怎么说都不符合逻辑啊
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 政府收钱你也得 说的过去啊？ 行政成本， 不是税收给了么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..  不想交也得交
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<slacker_HD> 大家好
<sssm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGeB8HRHp3s&feature=fvst
<kk> sssm ⇪ t: YouTube - Ginta Lapina -- Lovely Model
<longxin> 大家好
<kk> slacker_HD, 好  ㍪ 
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不是说不能收， 收也得要个理由啊。 中国政府就一点逻辑都不讲的么
<slacker_HD> 想看高清大图吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 嗯，， 領導說了算，，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 要不你政府就修改宪法， 说土地不是国有的， 而是政府所有
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 好吧， 酱紫说， 好吧你去收， 难受， 至少也符合逻辑啊
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, 不想說，， 根本改變不了什麼的事，， 
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 中国就你一党帝的， 我们都是 臣民， 好吧， 天下之地， 莫非党土
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 不是我的，， 
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 没逻辑啊， 我不要改变什么， 我只要一逻辑
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你说这天下就你一党专有的， 好吧， 我认。
<hv54> 好吧，我是gov卧底
<sssm> Ginta好可爱
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, 。。 吾木有建黨，， 不要對我說話的時候，， 一黨前加你
<snugglecat> knownbad, 回大陆， 带俩袋， 一大一小， 回来时装衣服， 会美国就装我爷俩
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, :)
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 想不想看VC
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ ..
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaAF1WKxN6A
<kk> sssm ⇪ t: YouTube - Victoria's Secret Holiday 2011 TV Commercial (Extended Cut)
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ ,, 好吧，， 我用 mldonkey下載看過了。。
<sssm> VS
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 果然是淫道
<snugglecat> knownbad, 美国的政府， 除了税收收入， 也可以有税收外收入的？？？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 出来， 我屁眼疼了
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYpUavuANJc&feature=fvsr
<kk> sssm ⇪ t: YouTube - Katy Perry - Firework (Victoria's Secret Fashion Show 2010) Live
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ 玩 網頁遊戲中，， 不要打擾 寡人
<sssm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_K1QcGJsLw&feature=fvst
<kk> sssm ⇪ t: YouTube - Victoria's Secret Fashion Show 2009 - Alessandra Ambrosio
<CyrusYzGTt> 其實，我有一個 vpn免費代理的，，可惜是全局的，，
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_K1QcGJsLw&feature=fvst
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哪国说 宽带是 人民的基本权利
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 他带上网终端么
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 他包上网终端么
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: plmm
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 貌似不是 天朝的就是
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 好像是一欧洲国家
<kamea> snugglecat: 给个学socket的链接
<jinleileiking> 看书去
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • glade和qt desinger的ui文件是如何处理的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355818 刚刚试用了一下anjuta，还不错，除了偶尔宕掉之外，最具特色就是不用自己写蛋疼的ac和am文件了 anjuta里面集成了glade，生成了一个gtk的例子，发现多了个ui文件，这个应该是界面布局管理的， 这个有办法消去么？貌似qt designer ...
<snugglecat> kamea, 买书看
<namoamitabuddha> Lisp
<kamea> snugglecat: tc里的地址是16bit的
<jinleileiking> kk: 你这是自动的？
<kk> jinleileiking, 感谢你告诉我。  ㍫ 
<jinleileiking> kk: ?what?
<kk> jinleileiking, 你困惑吗？  ㍫ 
 * mayli jj
 * mayli gg
<mayli> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<longxin> jj是哪位？
<snugglecat> 哦
<longxin> 。。。
<lyle2000w> 请问，如何查看房间的用户列表命令啊？
<longxin> 同问
<longxin> /help
<mayli> lyle2000w: longxin /list
<lyle2000w> longxin: /list
<lyle2000w> ????
<lyle2000w> longxin /lib/
<jinleileiking> kk: 困惑。。。
 * snugglecat jj
<longxin> ....
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355820 未命名7u.jpg未命名7u.jpg哪位大神帮我解决这个问题呀 ，我是新手 ，我把那个 iso ，和wubi放在F盘的根目录 ，用的我用wubi装 ubuntu 11.10 ，10.10 都不可以 ，用的是ubuntu-11.10-alternate-amd64.iso ，我用的电脑是Acer 4560G ，amd A6 ，6650显卡 ，未命Q.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 r ...
<snugglecat> jinleileiking, 你和一机器人亲热什么
<mayli> lyle2000w: longxin /who
<jinleileiking> snugglecat: 他又说话了
<jinleileiking> snugglecat: 再说话T了 ^^
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> .....
<snuglecat> ...
<longxin> 。。。
<mayli> ...
<longxin> 谁是机器人。。
<lyle2000w> mayli: 知道如何列出房间用户列表么？？
<snuglecat> 被发现了
<mayli> 你没设保护吧
<mayli> :)
<snugglecat> 和儿子看超级变变变了
<snuglecat> snugglecat: 小心我ghost
<snuglecat> lyle2000w: longxin /who
<longxin> lyle2000w: longxin /who
<lyle2000w> clear
<longxin> 什么意思。。。
<longxin> clear
<lyle2000w> 清屏
<snuglecat> longxin: lyle2000w just type "/who" and check windows 1
<longxin> clear无效果
<jinleileiking> 大家都用什么terminal啊
<lyle2000w> 要/clear
<jinleileiking> 我现在用terminator还凑合
<slacker_HD> Konsole
<lyle2000w> 开始/who没什么反映啊？
<snuglecat> longxin: lyle2000w just type "/who" and *check windows 1*
<slacker_HD> #kde-cn
<debianer> openttd有谁玩阿？
<longxin> 手机上玩过。。
<lyle2000w> < snuglecat> longxin: lyle2000w just type "/who" and *check windows 1* 这一段是什么意思啊？
<longxin> 截图看看
<may1i> lyle2000w: 看窗口1去，或者active的窗口。
<lyle2000w> 使用的是控制台，还不会截图哦
<longxin> 控制台也能截图
<lyle2000w> 明白了，1窗口，是显示的信息？？
<longxin> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64d3b5d2tw1dnnbmxqasij.jpg
<may1i> lyle2000w: server information
<flysnowchiu> 控制台没有输入法怎么进入中文目录
<debianer> 我在玩openttd了，还有啥好玩的吗
<longxin> 。。。
<lyle2000w> 可以使用中文的哦
<may1i> flysnowchiu: ls -r;cd */subdir
<flysnowchiu> 哦
<lyle2000w> 我使用的irssi
<flysnowchiu> 试试
<longxin> 控制台安fbterm可以
<lyle2000w> 从终端进入的，:-)
<lyle2000w> 问一下，电影播放机，如何清理浏览记录的啊？
<may1i> flysnowchiu: try this http://linuxtoy.org/archives/chsdir.html
<kk> may1i ⇪ t: 终端下拼音补全中文名称和路径 — LinuxTOY
<jinleileiking> irssi命令不好记啊
<may1i> jinleileiking: try xchat
<flysnowchiu> 谢谢大家了
<jinleileiking> may1i: 我还是用irssi，只是抱怨一下。呵呵
<yhlfh> irssi不错了
<lyle2000w> jinleileiking: 用来用去应该就几个指令，应该不会太多的吧！！
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 超级新人救助。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355822 大家好： 以前没有接触过ub，这次要安装一个虚拟机，版本：ubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-i386 看到guide上选择System-----Preferences-----Sessions. 然后the update-notifier line and click Disable. 然后add一个sudo vmware-toolbox --minimize 但是我现在找不到sessions 貌似这个guide版本比较老。  ...
<namoamitabuddha> 谁了解函数式语言?
<may1i> namoamitabuddha: google does
<yhlfh> kk: sessions就是会话
<lyle2000w> 刚刚用IRC现在还不是很熟，:-)
<jinleileiking> yhlfh: 他是机器人
<metbsd> 怎么回来irc的
<yhlfh> 哦
<yhlfh> 原来是机器人
<namoamitabuddha> may1i: 不是, 我在看wiki, 有不明白的地方
<longxin> 哈
<yhlfh> jinleileiking: 你还在xfce啊
<debianer> 还有什么好玩的吗
<lyle2000w> metbsd: 貌似都在说irc就装了个irssi来看看
<debianer> longxin: 目前龙芯电脑实用柑橘日如何？
<debianer> metbsd: 用emacs聊IRC
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 了解lisp么
<debianer> lyle2000w: 用emacs
<lyle2000w> debianer: 貌似gvim也可以的,呵呵
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: 熟悉一些
<debianer> longxin: 龙芯电脑使用感觉如何？
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: lambda表达式 (λf.f 3)(λx.x+2) 怎么解释
<longxin> 没用过。。
<namoamitabuddha> lyle2000w: irssi/weechat
<longxin> xchat
<supercatexpert> ……
<supercatexpert> 用过X芯的本子的路过
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: 和数学一样的吧
<jinleileiking> yhlfh: 啊。你用什么？
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 稍微解释下
<debianer> supercatexpert: 你用过龙芯的本本吗
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 我不懂数学
<supercatexpert> debianer: Yes
<jinleileiking> yhlfh: 用不惯awesome
<yhlfh> jinleileiking: 我什么用什么？
<namoamitabuddha> jinleileiking: 可以配置的
<supercatexpert> debianer: 性能太糟糕了
<may1i> debianer: try longxin @ unix-center.net
<jinleileiking> namoamitabuddha: 觉得太麻烦。。
<debianer> supercatexpert: 哪方面糟糕，举例
<namoamitabuddha> jinleileiking: 你不熟悉modkey
<supercatexpert> debianer: 几乎全部
<jinleileiking> namoamitabuddha: modkey ?
<may1i> debianer: try longxin @ unix-center.net, complie hello world almost takes 3min
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: 在lambda演算中，每个表达式都代表一个只有单独参数的函数，这个函数的参数本身也是一个只有单一参数的函数，同时，函数的值是又一个只有单一参数的函数。函数是通过lambda表达式匿名地定义的，这个表达式说明了此函数将对其参数进行什么操作。例如，“加2”函数f(x)= x + 2可以用lambda演算表示为λx.x + 2 (或者λy.y + 2，参数的取å
<debianer> (λf.f 3)(λx.x+2)与 (λx.x + 2) 3与3 + 2
<debianer> 是等价的。
<namoamitabuddha> jinleileiking: 你是不是不喜欢按super/mod4
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 我不是特别明白, 为啥等价
<debianer> supercatexpert: 跟你在普通PC下用linux有何区别？
<debianer> supercatexpert: 还有，你的本本用哪个操作系统？debian可以用吗
<jinleileiking> namoamitabuddha: -_-#不懂。没听过这俩。哈哈
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: 你问maskray
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 难道不是 (λx.x+2)(λf.f 3)
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 为啥是反序的
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 他很忙
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: 你问他
<namoamitabuddha> jinleileiking: 那你怎么用awesome的
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: 我也不太懂
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 他不在
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: 等他来吧、
<debianer> supercatexpert: 说说
<slacker_HD> Awesome有啥有点？
<supercatexpert> debianer: 那个本子的系统就是Debian
<supercatexpert> debianer: 定制过的而已
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 他估计好几个礼拜不会来
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 要到寒假
<debianer> supercatexpert: 那系统升级不方便吗？
<lyle2000w> namoamitabuddha: irssi/weechat啥意思啊？？？
<namoamitabuddha> jinleileiking: 你用鼠标切换?
<debianer> supercatexpert: 升级方便吗
<namoamitabuddha> lyle2000w: 尝试用irssi或者weechat登陆IRC
<supercatexpert> debianer: 那本子不是我的
<debianer> supercatexpert: 定制的debian升级不方便吧？能用普通的deb包吗
<supercatexpert> debianer: 我只用了10天不到
<supercatexpert> debianer: 肯定不行，不过能装大部分的Debian官方的针对mipsel的包
<lyle2000w> namoamitabuddha: 哦，还以为weechat是个什么命令呢，尴尬
<debianer> supercatexpert: 官方有专门的mipsel的源吗
<supercatexpert> debianer: 官方源有
<debianer> lyle2000w: webchat就是在网页下聊IRC，比如我的频道  http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=stock-cn
<kk> debianer ⇪ t: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<supercatexpert> debianer: Debian是支持CPU
<supercatexpert> debianer: Debian是支持CPU架构最多的发行版
<debianer> supercatexpert: 支持龙芯CPU的吗
<lyle2000w> debianer: 类似网页版qq吧
<jyfl987> 龙芯不是mips兼容了嘛
<debianer> supercatexpert: 以前还有个华镭，模仿debian的，系统慢死了
<supercatexpert> debianer: X芯是基于mipsel架构的
<debianer> supercatexpert: 知道
<supercatexpert> debianer: 默认带的是KDE 3.5，即使跑这个都慢
<supercatexpert> 开个特效必死
<debianer> lyle2000w: 你试试，随便走到哪里只要记住网址就可以了，确切说只要记住频道号码就可以
<debianer> lyle2000w: 不用安客户端，方便
<lyle2000w> supercatexpert: 这么牛，莫非你是搞汇编的
<debianer> supercatexpert: 为何不装gnome阿
<supercatexpert> lyle2000w: 和汇编有什么关系?
<supercatexpert> debianer: 自带的，我自己也换到过GNOME2
<lyle2000w> supercatexpert: 对硬件这么清楚
<supercatexpert> 而且那个是1年前的事情了~~~
<debianer> 有人愿意加入我的频道吗？#stock-cn
<supercatexpert> lyle2000w: 只是了解过一些架构而已
<debianer> supercatexpert: 换到gnme2下用龙芯本本，感觉慢吗
<yhlfh> debianer: 你的频道关于什么的
<supercatexpert> debianer: 肯定也快不了
<lyle2000w> 先回家咯，哥几个，回聊！！！
<jinleileiking> namoamitabuddha: 我现在用xfce4....
<namoamitabuddha> jinleileiking: 你应该了解awesome是键盘操作为主的
<debianer> yhlfh: 股票分析技术讨论的
<yhlfh> jinleileiking: conky搞定了吗？
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 有那些小开源软件是用java写成的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355825 我只知道了jabref 其实我是想通过研究别人的代码学习java语言 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 习惯了远离 — 2011-12-01 19:59 
<jinleileiking> yhlfh: 没
<jinleileiking> yhlfh: 自动启动时就消失了。
<yhlfh> jinleileiking: 是什么问题？slim登录界面上有，而启动后没了？
<jinleileiking> namoamitabuddha: 知道。以后有时间切换一下。
<jinleileiking> yhlfh: slim 登录后，闪现了一下conky
<jinleileiking> yhlfh: 到正式桌面就没了。。。
<namoamitabuddha> jinleileiking: 你是不是很熟悉vim的键盘操作?
 * may1i sleepy
<yhlfh> jinleileiking: 按xfce上那个人说的，进程里有无conky?
<jinleileiking> namoamitabuddha: 凑合。不算特别特别牛
<jinleileiking> yhlfh: 我重启下。。。
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 明白 (λ f. f 3)(λ x. x+1) 了
<ada_> http://download.drweb.com/android
<kk> ada_ ⇪ t: Dr.Web anti-virus / Download
 * ada_ dr.web竟然出android版的，
 * ada_ ...
<may1i> ada_: lj
<ada_> may1i: dr.web垃圾？
<ada_> may1i: comodo是不是也垃圾？
<may1i> ada_: av for android doushi lj
<jinleileiking> ..
<jinleileiking> yhlfh: 在运行
<jinleileiking> ➜  ~ git:(master) ✗ ps aux | grep conky
<jinleileiking> 1000       719  0.3  0.4  63272  4168 ?        Sl   20:09   0:00 conky
<jinleileiking> 1000       778  0.3  0.4  63272  4148 ?        Sl   20:09   0:00 conky
<jinleileiking> 1000       902  0.0  0.1   4408   876 pts/0    S+   20:09   0:00 grep conky
<yhlfh> jinleileiking: 在运行但是不显示
<jinleileiking> yhlfh: 恩
<yhlfh> jinleileiking: 试着把conky全部kill掉，然后再执行conky，是否正常显示？
<yhlfh> 如果可以正常显示，那就把conky的启动延迟几秒，等xfce桌面启动完后再启动
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 装完ArchLinux了，现在还有几个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355826 折腾了好几次，每次我都装了些Wm什么的，但卸载之后总是感觉心里不踏实，怕留下一些没用的文件什么的。虽然不影响使用，但心里就是过不去，所以每次都要重装。。 现在什么都没装呢，先问几个问题。。 1.Linux里面的软件卸载 ...
<debianer> 有喜欢证券技术分析的，加入我的频道  #stock-cn
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 你来了又出去了阿
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 嗯
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 能否帮忙推广一下我的频道？
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ .. 額， 不去，，
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 怎么写递归
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 递归就是 void fun () { fun (); }
<jinleileiking> yhlfh: 显示会就消失了
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: 递归还不根其他一样
<imtxc> 额 我买错书了？ http://book.douban.com/subject/4262575/
<kk> imtxc ⇪ ti: C++ Primer中文版 (豆瓣)
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: 其他语言怎么写阿
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: 递归都那么回事
<may1i> 
<yhlfh> jinleileiking: 不自启动，手工启动，显示一会就消失？
<may1i> 
<snugglecat> 递归就是 自己打自己
<may1i> 
<imtxc> http://book.douban.com/subject/1767741/  这两本
<kk> imtxc ⇪ ti: C++ Primer中文版 (豆瓣)
<may1i> snugglecat: 自吃自X
<snugglecat> may1i, 你也知道那个啊
<may1i> snugglecat: 自吃自shit?
<imtxc>  买了便宜那本 不知道内容一样不
<may1i> imtxc: tulax?
<snugglecat> may1i, http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E7%94%B7%E6%80%A7%E8%87%AA%E6%88%91%E5%8F%A3%E4%BA%A4 你也知道
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ t: 男性自我口交 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<snugglecat> ?
<debianer> dr.web是什么东西？
<snugglecat> 危机的呢
<snugglecat> 维基 的呢
<imtxc> may1i: 啥？
<snugglecat> kk 干嘛还显示出来
<kk> snugglecat, 因为你问我。  ㍬ 
<may1i> imtxc: TualatriX ?
<debianer> 谁知道dr.web是什么东西，都是俄语看不懂
<may1i> debianer: av
<yhlfh> 还有这招？
<snugglecat> debianer, dr 对象的 的一个成员
<snugglecat> dr.web dr 对象的 web 属性
<imtxc> may1i: 看看我问的问题。。。。
<may1i> imtxc: 下电子版自行校对
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 不动点算子
<imtxc> may1i: 我的意思，看看我问的问题，你怎么能怀疑我的身份呢。。。
<snugglecat> imtxc, 和我的 封面不一样
<imtxc> snugglecat: 你的是红色的那本么
<snugglecat> imtxc, 是啊
<imtxc> snugglecat: 那本白色的贵的多。
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: Y -- Y 组合子
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 头晕了
<snugglecat> imtxc, 也不是红色的那本
<imtxc> snugglecat: 那你的是哪本
<snugglecat> imtxc, 我的是第三版
<imtxc> 不知道内容一样不
<imtxc> 哦啊 这样啊。
<snugglecat> 是红色皮的， 可能版本不一样吧， 我是第三版。 书店好像看到第四还是第五了
<snugglecat> imtxc, 你那个红色的是第4版
<imtxc> snugglecat:  恩是的，还有个那个白色的 不是也是第四版么，我以为自己买错书了啊
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: dr.web是什么东西
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 染色体？？？
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Λ演算
<snugglecat> imtxc, 白色的写的是特别版， 是不是假的就不知道了
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 递归那章好像很复杂
<imtxc> snugglecat: 作者一样
<snugglecat> 现在很多假书
<snugglecat> 可能是特别版吧
<cike> 装系统的时候没有弄SWAP分区，现在又弄了一个，用SWAPON激活了，/etc/fstab也修改了，但是休眠再开机就变成了重启
<cike> 装系统的时候没有弄SWAP分区，现在又弄了一个，用SWAPON激活了，/etc/fstab也修改了，但是休眠再开机就变成了重启，有人知道怎么回事么？
<namoamitabuddha> lambda算子是难以理解
<slacker_HD> 本本休眠重来没成功的路过
<cike> slacker_HD: 你是装系统的时候就分了swap？
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<namoamitabuddha> cike: swap多大? 和ram比较
<liuzhou> 最近有没有好看的片子推荐下
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: swap:mem = 1:1 或 2 : 1 ，不过这是以前的做法了，现在如果内存够多，可以不用swap。
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 他要做suspend to disk
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: 那得1:1了
<supercatexpert> SWAP在休眠的时候是必须的
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 对, 所以至少要swap >= mem
<metbsd> 我的内存6g的
<metbsd> swap也要6g吗
<supercatexpert> 一般要1.5倍
<pocoyo> supercatexpert: 难怪我不能休眠。
<supercatexpert> 要休眠就要设置成1.5-2倍
<pocoyo> 真是浪费空间啊。
<supercatexpert> 我8G内存的表示压力巨大
<ypsjd> 郁闷openttd不会玩
<metbsd> 如果硬盘只有60g呢
<namoamitabuddha> 那就不要s2d
<metbsd> 其中10g就要给swap?
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 你给的那个 wiki 是说 演算吧， 我按递归来想了， 越看越糊涂。
<metbsd> 这太搞了吧
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 现在还是没看懂
<ypsjd> 推荐个RPG游戏吧
<namoamitabuddha> metbsd: 因为你要保存内存到硬盘啊
<namoamitabuddha> metbsd: 否则怎么叫做休眠
<supercatexpert> metbsd: 要休眠就要Dump内存……所以……
<namoamitabuddha> snugglecat: 本来就是很头晕的东西
<supercatexpert> Windows的做法是在C盘下面生成一个和内存一样大的文件
<supercatexpert> 其实Linux的SWAP也可以是一个文件~
<namoamitabuddha> snugglecat: 否则函数式语言就不会那么不流行
<ypsjd> 用swap文件那是swap不够用的一个扩展做法
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 问题我把整篇文章当递归的来看， 更糊涂了
<namoamitabuddha> emacser/lisper有木有
<snugglecat> 扑克牌 的 k-king Q-queen J是什么
<metbsd> swap还不如整个文件，可大可小，干吗非要弄个固定大小的分区
<pocoyo> namoamitabuddha: 用着。
<metbsd> jack
<ypsjd> 有好玩的游戏嘛
<snugglecat> 扑克牌 的 k-king Q-queen J是什么
<snugglecat> J-Jack??
<namoamitabuddha> pocoyo: 求解释Y container
<snugglecat> knownbad, 扑克牌中的 K 是王 Q 是 王后 J 是什么
<pocoyo> namoamitabuddha: 哪儿有？
<namoamitabuddha> pocoyo: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Λ演算
<namoamitabuddha> pocoyo: 递归
<snugglecat> (fun (fun)) 酱紫行不
<namoamitabuddha> pocoyo: 写错了, Y combinator
<snugglecat> knownbad, 扑克牌中的 K 是王 Q 是 王后 J 是什么
<supercatexpert> Jack
<snugglecat> Jack 是什么意思啊
<snugglecat> K 是王， Q是王后， J是王子???
<supercatexpert> 意思我不知道，但是我知道J是Jack
<pocoyo> namoamitabuddha: 看不懂 这跟 emacs 啥关系。？
<snugglecat> 知道了
<namoamitabuddha> pocoyo: 第一段
<snugglecat> supercatexpert, 卫兵
<supercatexpert> o
<namoamitabuddha> pocoyo: 我初次了解函数式语言, 不知道那个Y组合子怎么展开
<pocoyo> namoamitabuddha: 看不懂。
<debianer> 域名解析突然出问题了，只能访问数字IP地址
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 修改/etc/resolv.conf
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: 改成什么
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 例如nameserver 8.8.8.8
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 多加几行
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 对了, 你用network-manager么
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: 装了network-manager，但是打不开
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 你是否用, 如果不用, 就直接修改那个文件, 如果用, 那从nm的配置里面修改
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: 原来/etc/resolv.conf里有两个nameserver，现在 又添加了一个
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: 要重启网卡吗
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 如果用nm的话你的修改会被改回去的
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 不需要
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: 没有用nm
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 修改好就ok
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: 谢谢了
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: 可以解析了，但是速度很慢很慢，可能是网速出问题了
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: 能聊IRC就行，呵呵
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: 速度只有1K/s以下
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 你找其他dns服务器
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 如opendns试试
<ypsjd> 昨天晚上上不了网，难为死酒店的网管了
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 你如何测速的
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: /etc/resolv.conf里填很多个都有用吗
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 一般会根据最快的那个进行
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: 打开几个网站，正在连接，然后用firestarter查看网速
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: 现在又恢复正常了
<snugglecat> supercatexpert, 但扑克中的JACK原来用KNAVE（恶棍）一词
<snugglecat> supercatexpert, 现在 jack 是卫兵，贵族
<cike> bit被路由给墙了，有什么办法跳过么？
<cike> bt下载被路由给墙了，有什么办法跳过么？
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: 人家攻击我TCP端口，网速就特别慢
<debianer> cike: bt换端口
<cike> debianer: 如果路由封的是协议，换端口管用么？
<lyle2000w> 还被人攻击了？？
<debianer> cike: 协议也是由端口控制吧
<debianer> lyle2000w: 我的防火墙上显示很多IP地址来连接我的TCP端口
<debianer> 网速慢不要紧，只要能聊IRC就OK了
<lyle2000w> debianer: 哦，原来这样啊
<cike> debianer: 具体不太清楚，我试试先
<debianer> 最近有什么好玩的软件或者有戏吗
<debianer> 游戏、
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: haskell
<lyle2000w> debianer: 那个电影播放器的浏览记录怎么清理知道么？？？
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: 帮我用那个语言画个矢量图
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: 可以吗
<lyle2000w> debianer: 那个电影播放器的浏览记录怎么清理知道么？？？
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: opendns是多少IP？
<snugglecat> supercatexpert, http://www.tianya.cn/publicforum/content/funinfo/1/1975162.shtml 好长
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: [灰常点评]红桃王后和她的国王、骑士们背后的故事~~~_娱乐八卦_天涯社区
<debianer> lyle2000w: 你要清理干嘛？怕你同学看见？
<snugglecat> lyle2000w, 遮盖 A 片的记录？？
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 问Google
<snugglecat> debianer, 怕他老婆看到吧
<lyle2000w> :-)，我看A片都用windows了，
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: 用你那个语言给我做个矢量图，是个数学图
<snugglecat> debianer, 你又来了
<lyle2000w> ubuntu,都不好找片源
<snugglecat> lyle2000w, tube8.com
<debianer> snugglecat: 是阿，他刚才说的那个啥语言？haskell?
<debianer> snugglecat: 以前reiv就是用那个语言帮我做的
<snugglecat> lyle2000w, 有好几个同一联盟的网站， 去那就看到了
<snugglecat> debianer, 哦， 他说的是函数式语言， 有好几钟呢
<lyle2000w> 你说的A,还是清理的问题？
<debianer> snugglecat: 对，用那个可以画，听说要用那个
<debianer> 我这网速不行阿
<debianer> 最近还有什么好玩的吗
<snugglecat> debianer, 找到合适的人就好
<lyle2000w> snugglecat: 你还真给片源啊,呵呵。
<lyle2000w> debianer: 说的什么问题啊？
<snugglecat> lyle2000w, :)
<lyle2000w> snugglecat: 还是告诉我怎么解决问题就好，呵呵。这次还有以为收获啊
<lyle2000w> 意外收获
<byzantium> 问 个 问 题  谁熟系 grub
<debianer> byzantium: 我
<debianer> lyle2000w: wuala里有的是片源，只要你带宽足够
<debianer> lyle2000w: 速度可以满速
<lyle2000w> :-)，不要再折磨我了，告诉我该如何清理吧，大神们！！！
<liuzhou> exit
<snugglecat> lyle2000w, 啥播放器啊
<byzantium> debianer,  我 想 进 入双 系统  我 的 xp  是 (hd0,1),改该怎么 进入呐?
<lyle2000w> 自带的电影播放器
<snugglecat> linux 的？？？
<lyle2000w> ubuntu11.1的
<snugglecat> 睡觉了
<debianer> byzantium: 网上有无数的解答
<byzantium> debianer, 没 找到 呐  
<debianer> byzantium: 你的grub存在，怎么可能进不了winxp呢？
<byzantium>  debianer 不知道  我 装 完 ubuntu就 只是 能 进 ubuntu
<byzantium> debianer,    能 给 解决 一 下 吗 
<debianer> byzantium: 那你没选择把xp自动挂载
<byzantium> debianer, 怎么 设置 吶
<debianer> byzantium: 根本问题是要把grub.conf修改，把xp的写上去
<debianer> lyle2000w: 重装系统可以解决你的问题
<byzantium> debianer, ubuntu  下 吧
<debianer> byzantium: ubuntu下的grub版本很高，书写格式忘记了，我是用debian
<lyle2000w> 哎，虽然我使用wubi来装的，当时重装有点那个了！！1
<byzantium> debianer, thanks
 * microcai 搞定起来让 thunderbird 用 fetchmail 了
<debianer> 用IRC聊天很上瘾
<adam8157> roylez_: 我那趟飞机据说悲剧了, 不知道在哪里转机呢...
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<debianer> 尤其是在emacs下用IRC聊天很上瘾
<roylez_> adam8157: rp爆发
<byzantium> ubuntu下 的 输 入 法 那 个 好 用 啊 
<debianer> byzantium: 就用fcitx就不错
<byzantium> 我只阶 没 找到 grub.conf
<byzantium> # find / -name 'grub.conf'
<debianer> byzantium: 是另外一个，ubuntu下
<ypsjd> sudo find / -name grub.conf
<byzantium> ao 
<debianer> byzantium: ubuntu就是这点不好，文件结构容易根其他linux有差别
<debianer> ypsjd: 不是那个了
<byzantium> yao you ''
<debianer> byzantium: 应该是在/boot下，有个什么.conf的文件，你看看就知道了
<may1i> byzantium: update-grub
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 请问这段命令是什麽意思? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355833 1.请问该命令的主要作用是什么？执行结果是什么？ 2.请问上述命令中包括几个命令？ 3.每个命令的作用是什么？每个命令中的参数作用是什么？ find -name ‘*.sh’ –printf %f\\n| awk –F . ‘{ print $1 }’ | xargs –i{} mv {}.sh {}\[${USER}\].sh 统计信息:  ...
<iGoogle> ,,, 你们这样乱说。教坏人的。
<may1i> debianer: 误人子弟
<may1i> byzantium: os-probe;update-grub
<debianer> byzantium: 是grub.cfg
<iGoogle> ● locate grub.cfg
<iGoogle> /boot/grub/.grub.cfg.swp
<debianer> may1i: 你的方法更好阿
<iGoogle> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<iGoogle> /usr/share/doc/grub-common/examples/grub.cfg
<iGoogle> /usr/share/doc/grub-pc/examples/grub.cfg
<iGoogle> 名字都没搞对。
<debianer> byzantium:   iGoogle 和 may1i 的都是对的，mayli的方法升级grub更简单
<debianer> byzantium: 更新grub更简单
<byzantium> debianer, 还有 啊  就 是 我 装 完 的 fcitx在 那 呀  输 入 法 中 没 
<debianer> byzantium: 你该搜索了，不能这样简单的事都问人阿
<debianer> 你们谁买了小米手机？小米手机可以装debian
<byzantium> debianer, 我 要 进快 装 完  好 忙 是情 
<byzantium> 谢谢大 家 
<may1i> debianer: root的都可以，需要busybox
<lyle2000w> 我准备买了
<debianer> byzantium: 忙啥子事情阿
<debianer> may1i: 你是说，安卓手机都可以装debian?
<byzantium> debianer, 我 要 下 载个 软 见  到 xp
<flh> hi
<byzantium> 下 
<byzantium> 完上 下在 
<may1i> debianer: rooted
<kk> flh, 好  ㍭ 
<debianer> may1i: rooted什么意思？
<may1i> 
<flh> kk:?
<may1i> debianer: has root permission
<debianer> may1i: 就都可以装？
<kk> flh, 休息一下...  ㍭ 
<debianer> may1i: IBM出的那个MEEGO系统，你知道吗
<CyrusYzGTt> meego不是 intel的麼。？？
<may1i> debianer: 一般都可以，基本都是基于chroot的，我的就是这么做的
<may1i>  
<debianer> may1i: 诺基亚N9的那个系统，有ROOT权限就可以吗？哦，对，intel，呵呵
<MeaCulpa_> Meego 大多数参与者都放弃了，留下Intel换个名字继续想搞
<debianer> may1i: 谢谢你
<CyrusYzGTt> 以前的名字是 mobilein
<may1i> debianer: root/busybox/chroot
<debianer> MeaCulpa_: 那怎么办哦？我其实不想 用android，想用meego
<may1i> debianer: root/busybox/chroot/debian-armel
<debianer> may1i: 这个路径什么意思
<MeaCulpa_> debianer: ... 用webos吧
<may1i> debianer: / = plus
<zoufeng> 现在感觉用Ubuntu打开资源监视器时电脑硬盘响声很大，不解啊
<debianer> MeaCulpa_: webos手机上用的吗？是什么东西，能介绍以下吗
<centerpoint> GTK可以用代码产生一个signal 吗?
<debianer> MeaCulpa_: 介绍一下webos?
<may1i> centerpoint: send pid some signal?
<centerpoint> may1i: 在详细点? 就是在代码里面模拟button clicked的signal
<debianer> MeaCulpa_: 惠普今年8月宣布停止webos只能手机
<may1i> centerpoint: 我以为是 system("kill -signal pid")....
<may1i> centerpoint: 是自己发给自己么？
<centerpoint> may1i: yes
<debianer> 最近还有好玩的么
<may1i> centerpoint: pygtk?
<may1i> centerpoint: c?
<centerpoint> may1i: yes . 但是这个无关绑定,c 也好,py也好,这是gtk的事情\
<MeaCulpa_> debianer: Palm 的那个...被HP弄死了...
 * MeaCulpa_ 那么多年了，为啥gawk也没实现 cut -fN-
<soiamso> MeaCulpa_ hp是商务用吧
<MeaCulpa_> 居然还没cut方便...
<MeaCulpa_> soiamso: HP是高层脑子抽经了...PalmOS早就草根了
<soiamso> MeaCulpa_: 定位不清晰，多元恶化
<void1>  mea是hp黑
<centerpoint> palm  .....我用的第一台智能设备就是palm...
<MeaCulpa_> void1: 大部分前HP员工都是HP黑。。。仅限HP中国
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 你申请了没？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 没
<may1i> centerpoint: 额，直接调用不就是发送信号么？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 难道没有人数限制阿...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 1
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 字符编码问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355835 有两个文本文件A和B 用火狐浏览器打开A和B A显示乱码,B显示正常中文，查看浏览器菜单中的字符编码，A和B都是采用默认的GB2312。 将A的字符编码改为utf-8，B的字符编码改为iso-8859-1，A和B显示的是一样的内容的乱码。 （乱码的内容一模一样！） 问题： ...
<may1i> centerpoint: .... try gtk_button_clicked(btn_ptr)
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 那我申请毛...没意思，还不如在家玩儿子
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 一般来说很少人申请的。大家不知道，大多数人是多一事不如少一事的心态
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 你们老大转发了那邮件没？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 从来没手到过
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 理解为老大不希望人都溜出去
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 不是不希望。是纯懒得发
<MeaCulpa_> : )
<MeaCulpa_> 既然没发过，我也就不好意思去玩了
<zkwlx> gimp怎么用EPS文件？
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 支持
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 還有 psd ps也支持
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 恩，是能打开，我下的是图标系列的eps文件，想要其中一个图标，怎么弄？
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ .. 截圖唄
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 我晕。。不是吧，那特意弄成eps的干啥，脱了裤子放屁啊：D
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 或者用 克隆將你需要的圖案 複製在另一個 圖層
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ .. 額，， 有些 可能只能使用  eps吧，， 就像有些 只能用 ico  或者 svg
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 呵呵，好吧，我还是觉得png最好，哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 我也覺得 png好，， 
<supercatexpert> 图标的话SVG的可以做到矢量图
<supercatexpert> PNG毕竟是位图
<zkwlx> supercatexpert, 哦，这方面我不是很懂，就觉得png的用着方便，向那个eps还要截图。。。
<mayli> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<mayli> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<centerpoint> mayli: 我在win32 的py 线程不能操作window类 的对象,查不到解决办法....
<mayli> centerpoint: com?
<mayli> centerpoint: COM?
<mayli> centerpoint: MESSAGE?
<adam8157> roylez_: 修了半天, 才发现upstream已经解决了
<adam8157> roylez_: 白看半天代码
<roylez_> adam8157: o
<roylez_> adam8157: 我以为你的kindle从天上的upstream掉下来了呢
<adam8157> roylez_: 没, 刚一直在修pgrep的一个bug
<roylez_> adam8157: ... pgrep
<roylez_> adam8157: aix没pgrep，我只有自己搞了个alias...
<snugglecat> supercatexpert, 我一直有个疑问， 怎么firework 的文件是 png 的， 但 firework 又是矢量作图呢
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 姐， 很久不见了， 都去哪了
<snugglecat> supercatexpert, 按道理来说 png 应该不是矢量的才对
<supercatexpert> PNG本身并非矢量
<supercatexpert> 我还是用过libpng的，自己用程序写入过PNG格式
<supercatexpert> 估计是Adobe在PNG格式里面做了什么手脚吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似 fedora有個包 tubr-jpeg 貌似是這樣，， 貌似拼寫錯誤了，，
<snugglecat> supercatexpert, 哦，酱紫
<roylez_> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2011/12/01/cut-off-thumb.html
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 重口未：用大脚趾代替大拇指
<adam8157> roylez_: 额额
<snugglecat> 怎么一打招呼， 中心点就跑了
<roylez_> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2011/12/01/super-mario-64-kindle-fire.html
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: Kindle Fire 能跑N64游戏了
<roylez_> adam8157: 这个囧了
<adam8157> roylez_: 有啥囧的
<roylez_> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2011/12/01/dog-shot-man.html
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 狗狗开枪误伤主人
<adam8157> roylez_: 配图美
<roylez_> adam8157: 配图的游戏，你玩过没？
<adam8157> roylez_: 当然
<roylez_> adam8157: hmmmm
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac267300/
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 我貌似看见乳摇了，难道是幻觉吗 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> yooo
 * may1i jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<may1i> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<MeaCulpa_> 基佬
<may1i> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<ypsjd> ubuntu下有哪些网络游戏
<CyrusYzGTt> OAD
<darkx> qq
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac267229/
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 话可以乱说，床不能乱上 - AcFun.tv
<ypsjd> OAD是什么
<ypsjd> CyrusYzGTt, OAD是什么
<CyrusYzGTt> ypsjd§ google
<knownbad> office of advanced development.
<knownbad> or old asian dad.
<imtxc> 额  今年的校园招聘已经完了。。
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<sjd_> 我准备折腾玩征途2了
<metbsd> 有人玩三国杀吗
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:30:58)
<soiamso> ofan: vpn多少一个月?
<ofan> soiamso: 9RMB/M
<sjd_> 什么vpn
<sjd_>  /msg NickServ identify shijida
<Jagdwurst> ofan: /MB ?
<darkx> 好無聊
<ypsjd> 寂寞吧
<darkx> 是阿....
<ypsjd> 我在下HON
<CyrusYzGTt> AV
<ypsjd> 等会玩下HON
<darkx> 一個人在寢室裡 coding
<ypsjd> 没寝室
<darkx> 我是大學生 哈
<ypsjd> darkx, 学生你就好好学习，天天向上咯
<darkx> 是的！
<ypsjd> darkx, 给我传个文件试试，我试下这个东西传文件如何
<may1i> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<may1i> ijk
<may1i> dijkstr
<darkx> 用 IRC 傳文件？
<ypsjd> 恩
<ypsjd> 能收到吗？
<ypsjd> darkx, 能收到嘛？
<tingo> 我总觉得gnome shell 有点卡
<may1i> tingo: diqueka
<tingo> ……
<darkx> 沒有耶
<darkx> 你傳了什麼過來@@?
<darkx> 剛剛跟同學討論一下問題
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 又用上 o2 上网棒了， 不准备签网了
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 网络才20多块就 16M 了。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: o2 现在有便宜一点的包月了，但只有 1G 流量
<alvin_rxg> 1g...
<alvin_rxg> 不会是 gprs 的速度吧？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 这里 alice, 前6个月 15€, 之后 25€
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 是滴
<alvin_rxg> 那那个， netzclub 的卡，免费的哦，100M
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: gprs 64kbit/s 和从前号上网有的一拼
<alvin_rxg> bit ?
<Jagdwurst> netzclub 是啥?
<alvin_rxg> 不是 32kB/s 吗？
<alvin_rxg> 手机卡
<alvin_rxg> netzclub.net
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:  大概是 marketing 写的好看一点当然
<alvin_rxg> https://www.netzclub.net/sponsored_surf_basic.html
<Jagdwurst> ...
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 多长的有效期=
<alvin_rxg> 100MB 一个月。
<alvin_rxg> 哪个有效期？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 估计这是它刚出来的 marketing 策略, 为了挤进市场。之后用户数量达到它第一阶段标准了，就提高收费了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: o2 刚出来的时候也这样
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 好久了啊…
<alvin_rxg> 10年就有的
<alvin_rxg> 10年当时是两种，一种短信还是啥免费的
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: http://prepaid-wiki.de/index.php5/NetzClub#Alte_Tarife_bis_15.06.2011
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: NetzClub – Prepaid-wiki
<alvin_rxg> 当时3种
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 昨天往国内短了一个信，0,3€ ...
<alvin_rxg> 国际短信是挺贵的啊
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:  base 之类的往国内发短信，打电话，都很便宜
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 比我打德国坐机都便宜
<alvin_rxg> netzclub SMS außerhalb der EU nach Deutschland	
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 可惜其他同学用的都是 o2, 
<Jagdwurst> ...
<alvin_rxg> 39 ct39 ct
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 那是啥?
<Jagdwurst> 哦...
<alvin_rxg> 咋复制成这个样子……
<Jagdwurst> 我先上课去啦....
<alvin_rxg> 错了。
<alvin_rxg> =.= 6点半了都
<Jagdwurst> 拉丁语课，7点半开始
<Jagdwurst> 那老头老的说话都己经说不清了
<alvin_rxg> 唉
<Jagdwurst> 据说还有医生头衔
<alvin_rxg> Dr. ?
<jiero> 医生？
<jiero> 各位老好人们晚上好。
<Jagdwurst> 本来是中学教员……
<alvin_rxg> Dr. 太强大了
<Jagdwurst> Dr. 去当中学老师...
<larry> 昨晚LA狂风不止，今早外面狼狈不堪，真滴有点像2012
<alvin_rxg> tonado 吧
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 我买了一个 dvbt 的有源天线
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 还是一点信号都收不到
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 不知道是不是那个天线 75 Ohm 的原因。 也不知道我这个 dvbt 是 50 的还是 75 的，反正转接的地方巨热
<alvin_rxg1> 是接 kabel 那地儿？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 不是， 就是一个有源的 monopol
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: saturn 里卖 20
<Jagdwurst> €
<alvin_rxg1> 应该和我的差不多吧…… 怎么会在接口那烫
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 那个天线是 75 Ohm 的 Z0, 我估计我的 dvbt 是 50 Ohm 的
<alvin_rxg1> 呃
<Jagdwurst> 再加上那个转换器也没有鍍金鍍银的， 接口地方电阻不小
<alvin_rxg1> 换个新的呗。你那本身别人那边便宜买的
<Jagdwurst> 问题是我觉得这个城市根本就没有干净的信号
<alvin_rxg1> 呃……
<alvin_rxg1> 那就买带 analog 的 卡
<Jagdwurst> 旁边 mannheim 有塔，但太远， pforzheim 有塔，SNR 不够
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: analog 的早就停用了
<alvin_rxg1> Jagdwurst: gebjgd 在用
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 这个州早就停了
<alvin_rxg1> 呃
<alvin_rxg1> tk 没扣钱。 嗯……
<Jagdwurst> 不像收音机，几年前就写进法律说停了，停到现在都还是模拟的收音机
<Jagdwurst> tk 每月 75了……
<alvin_rxg1> Jagdwurst: 你长大了
<Jagdwurst> 还要自己交房子的保险，10€
<alvin_rxg1> 今天 tk 没给扣
<alvin_rxg1> 晕。。
<Jagdwurst> 对哦，我要往sparkasse 里转帐了
<alvin_rxg> 快上课了吧？
<Jagdwurst> 否则被 schufa 记上黑名单就杯具了
<alvin_rxg> 怎么会？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 我这边的 sparkasse 卡还没到，星期一刚去问过
<alvin_rxg> 那你怎么往里边转帐？……
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: sparkasse 里没钱， tk 扣不走，就会被 schufa 记上一笔负面的信用记录
<alvin_rxg> tk 扣不掉会寄信来的，说15号的时候会再试一次
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 之后貸款，办信用卡，甚至签手机，都会有许多麻烦
<Jagdwurst> 上课去了
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<knownbad> 妈的，gdm3 跟 pulseaudio 又有什么关联？
<alvin_rxg> xD
<knownbad> 连 brasero 都依赖了。  乃乃的。
<knownbad> 这个超级白痴。
<knownbad> 妈的，不如直接用 gnome3 了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 哈哈哈
<knownbad> 幸灾乐祸
<gebjgd> 19点上课？太蛋疼了
<knownbad> gdm 的打包太白痴了
<knownbad> 真像国内的某一大党，太强权了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 忍了吧
<gebjgd> knownbad: 要么别用
<knownbad> 用了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那就是了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光光
<gebjgd> knownbad: 话说我还没拿到米国签证呢
<knownbad> 换我哈哈了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 太傻比了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我当时去的时候被问了n多问题
<knownbad> 应该没什么问题，你已在国外了。
<knownbad> 而且是公司 sponsor 的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不知道.还在等
<gebjgd> http://6park.com/news/messages/51375.html
<knownbad> 不是以国家利益为唯一利益吗？  国家要你死。你不该问理由只问要如何死。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 幸好我不在国家
<knownbad> 要让国家方便收你的尸。
<knownbad> 排队去殡仪馆自个处理去。  可能国家还得收费的哦。
<knownbad> 有时这种情形好似签约的保险，你不交钱他们告你，你有事了他们不赔你。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗤嗤
<knownbad> 那天跟老妈在谈美国是否可能出现类似革命的抗议。  结论是不可能。
<knownbad> 只有一无所有的群众才会。
<alvin_rxg> wb
<knownbad> 学生肯但得有群众的支持。
<ofan> 不是有学生反动了么
<knownbad> 不够。
<knownbad> 得出的了校园才行。
<ofan> 美国各个地方都比较自治，闹起全国性的运动估计几率很小
<knownbad> 国内的党也是以此起家的。
<knownbad> 是啊。
<knownbad> 除非是反联邦的。
<knownbad> 美国的南北内战就因反联邦而起。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你用那个 netzclub 了?
<alvin_rxg> y
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 一月多少?
<alvin_rxg> 0
<Jagdwurst> 怎么搞?
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 免费的前提是：有广告。但……我是10月头申请来的卡，到现在还没收到广告……
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: hallo world
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: ?
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 啥广告?
<alvin_rxg> alvin_rxg: Jagdwurst 自己按分类选广告……
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 你们在说什么？
<alvin_rxg> 大概20来个分类，选至少3个
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 怎么样的广告? sms 还是寄信?
<alvin_rxg> sms
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你没往里面充过一分钱?
<alvin_rxg> 还没。 xD
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 怎么搞的? 就网上填表?
<alvin_rxg> 是的
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 还是 paypal?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 邮费呢?
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 什么什么？你也有心思去搞免费的东西。
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: pro 每个月500MB流量，月费用5€。basic 就 100M，免费
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 我没钱，当然要免费的
<knownbad> 找个富婆把。
<knownbad> 富婆喜欢黄毛鸡。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 什么地方申请的？给个网页？
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: netzclub.net
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 这个我知道。
<alvin_rxg> 6月15号前的要好……现在的不是非常好
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 只有两个套餐？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 刚才你有说啥吗? 这个网不稳定，断了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 那我也去弄个，以后下 amule 就靠它了
<alvin_rxg> 没…
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 怎么弄?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 就在网页上填张表?
<alvin_rxg> 是的
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 然后就会寄来?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 那你不充钱，不会失效吗?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 申请的时候不需要签名?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是pre paid的么
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: Ist es erlaubt, die netzclub Tarifoptionen auch zum Surfen in einem Netbook, Tablet-PC (z. B. iPad) oder Surfstick nutzen?
<Jagdwurst> Nein, das ist nicht erlaubt.
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 手机给笔记本当猫
<Jagdwurst> 费电
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 死了更省电
<fivesheep> hi gays
<fivesheep> gebjgd: how's it going?
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 现在是winner频道? 全都是德国留学生?
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 没签名的
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 但信息都必须得对的啊，不然卡寄不到的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: pre paid 0€。所以不能打电话发短信。网络可以正常使用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: o2的网络
<alvin_rxg> yo
<gebjgd> 不过倒是免费的。这点很吸引人
<ofan> paypal今天用不了信用卡？？
<gebjgd> 弄2个用用
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 俺每月 Gas 预付 117€, Stadtwerke 按一个人住预算的……
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 电和气要省着点用^^
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: Hiwi
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: hiwi 每月只拿 300
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 别闲着。给教授打工
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 多了没时间做
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我整天都是课，又要写一堆 seminararbeit,哪有空...
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 为什么？你和钱有仇？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 找了hiwi, 要我的人还不少，但没时间，只能做一个
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 这里的 hiwi 还不错，做的都是最前沿的东西,
<gebjgd> jasonjang: 很多人天天打工的还1.0 毕业读博的 还自己买车开的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 反正你天天睡一小时就够了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  那肯定慢了, 1.0 不希奇，
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 考试可以速成
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 钱多了心就野了，穷了能学习
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.amazon.de/Fun2Get-YD-618-Hubschrauber-Metal-Gyro-Technologie/dp/B00540AD0S/ref=br_lf_m_1000597263_1_5_img?ie=UTF8&s=toys&pf_rd_p=266356827&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_i=1000597263&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=1NJWMBJ8CPVCCBZA9EKB
<kk> gebjgd ⇪ t: Fun2Get YD-618 - RC Hubschrauber YD-618 Metal RTF mit Gyro-Technologie, rot: Amazon.de: Spielzeug
<Jagdwurst> gyro-technologie ...
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 据说现在 gyro 传感器也很便宜了?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 好像 iphone 4 还 5 里已经帯了
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 不会大量消耗计算力/能源么。。。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 对苹果的东西不感兴趣
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 其实装个USB供电的附件也可以吧。
<jiero> gebjgd: 乌鸦不许要你的爱。。。
<jiero> GnomeShellExtension终于上线了！！！
<jiero> lol
<jiero> https://extensions.gnome.org
<Jagdwurst> 连 gnome shell 都不知道是啥的路过... 怎么又出来了 extensions
<jiero> Jagdwurst:  你不知到 GNOME么。。。
<Jagdwurst> jiero: gnome 知道，shell 知道，但 gnomeshell  是啥不知道...
<jiero> Jagdwurst: GNOME Shell 就是GNOME桌面
<Jagdwurst> 无法想像这两关系
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 故名思意就好
<Jagdwurst> 俺个高，就不用 gnome 了
<jiero> gebjgd: 我很搞不懂为啥256MB内存手机能开20个浏览器窗口不卡，512MB的台式就不行。。。
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 。。。你多高2
<jiero> 2m?
<Jagdwurst> 比 gnome 䯨
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 你要知道 GNU站起来比你差不多高。
<Jagdwurst> 所以我没排斥 gnu
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 那么就让你看到脚踩无数插件垫起来的GNOME Shell
<gebjgd> jiero: openbox中，，，，，
<Jagdwurst> xmonad 中，，，，，
<sevk>  06:28
<alvin_rxg> 15块买了个 logi 激光鼠标，手感不错，就是速度太快了…
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我放弃使用 4500DPI了，换用 1600DPI的。
<alvin_rxg> dpi 怎么看的？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我这个背面可调整。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 蓝牙的？
<alvin_rxg> 有线
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 新的？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 那家伙不会也常忘关暖气吧?
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: alvin_rxg: 睡觉。
 * Jagdwurst 装睡中...
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 明天几点起来，还不睡觉？
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 8点前
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 晚安，我先睡了。
<alvin_rxg> 哎，没女人的日子好无聊啊
<Jagdwurst> ...
<alvin_rxg> 整5个月了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 她不理你了?
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，啥都没说，啥*** 都没，就不理了
<alvin_rxg> 不久前还把 qq给删了，10美分的 “好友恢复”功能都没用
<Jagdwurst> 她删了还是你删了？
<alvin_rxg> 她删了呗
<alvin_rxg> 现在的 qq删人的时候不是会提示，要不要在对方列表上去掉啊
<alvin_rxg> 不过没事，反正有方法强制聊天
<Jagdwurst> ....
#ubuntu-cn 2011-12-02
<metbsd> 被人都把你删了，还强制聊天干吗
<metbsd> 别鸟她
<Kamea> "Dr. Web is a Russian anti-virus suite." -  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dr._Web
<sevk> Kamea ⇪ t: Dr. Web - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<byzantium> 有 人 在 吗 ?
<byzantium> 想 问 一 下  就 是  k3b在 刻 录 ubuntu时 出 现  md5 前 带 一 个 !号 ,这 是 为 什么 啊 ?
<Kamea> "Comodo Internet Security (CIS), developed by Comodo Group, is an Internet security suite available for Microsoft Windows." -  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comodo_Internet_Security
<sevk> Kamea ⇪ t: Comodo Internet Security - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Kamea> "F-Secure Corporation (formerly Data Fellows) is an anti-virus and computer security software company based in Helsinki, Finland." -  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F-secure
<sevk> Kamea ⇪ t: F-Secure - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Kamea> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Kamea>  > Time.now
<sevk> Kamea, 011-12-02 08:17:30 +0800
<mofaph> 刚刚不小心用 git stash drop 把储藏的文件删除了，有办法找回来吗？
<debianer> 都出来聊阿
<mofaph> debianer: 刚刚不小心用 git stash drop 把储藏的文件删除了，有办法找回来吗？
<caleb-> 把 git 当 backup 就是这下场…
<MeaCulpa> huh? 会怎么？ 全部删光？
<ofan> drop只删了一个吧
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 为啥这样说呢~~
<mofaph> 我就是想恢复删除的那个……
<mofaph> caleb-: 不是，我刚刚 git pull 之前，用 git stash 了一下。我本来想 git stash pop 的，不知怎样的敲成了 git stash drop 了……
<caleb-> typo 嘛，大家都遇过的
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: revision 和 backup 不是一回事
<ofan> mofaph: stash之后clean了？
<MeaCulpa> 哦...好复杂~~
<mofaph> ofan: 对，我的文件刷的一下，没有了……
<mofaph> ofan: 我看了 git-stash(1) 似乎也没有提到恢复的方法
<mofaph> 有没有办法把 git stash drop 删除的文件都找回来呢？
 * MeaCulpa 谭浩强的书有那么烂？ 当年没仔细读，也没拿他例子真正一字不差的跑过
<ofan> ....又掉线
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 最近的irc简直和你的那vpn一样烂 :)
<ofan> 。。。
<ofan> 是我这wifi不好
<sevk> 新 服务器基础应用 • su -m问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355864 为什么，我在root用户用su -m它说我/root/.bashrc权限不够,我把/root/.bashrc改为777权限，还是那样！不明白！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 daemon11 — 2011-12-02 9:18 
<sunwilston> ofan 的 VPN 很稳定啊
<MeaCulpa> :O
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 看看..
<mao> cpu的最低频率可以调整吗
<huntxu> sunwilston: 绝对是ofan的托
<ofan> huntxu: 他是我的客户
 * ofan 客户都给予高度评价了..
<eexp> 客户都是傻的。说话不算
<MeaCulpa> lol
<eexp> 没见酷胖天天骗客户啊。
<eexp> lol
<MeaCulpa> 谭浩强的书，每10页就有一个错？
<mofaph> 哎，难道我真的要重写所有的代码了？天啊……
<MeaCulpa> 这小小的Ubuntu论坛登录最大尝试次数居然是1
<MeaCulpa> 那么怕干嘛...
<Kamea> sockadd_in是一种数据类型?
<lyle2000w> clear
<ofan> python里没有ordered map?
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 要order, 皆list
<ofan> MeaCulpa: list不合适
<MeaCulpa> map本身就是抽象的，hash的，排序依据何来？
<ofan> 看怎么hash
<mao> cpu最小频率是怎么计算出来的
<MeaCulpa> 那就是gnu awk那样，硬要给来个排序
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你看世间只有gnu awk实现associate array的排序，其他人都觉得没必要没价值
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你是什么样的数据，为啥list不合适...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我要用一个msg-id做index读写对应值
<GNUdog> adam8157: http://item.51buy.com/item-1254.html
<sevk> GNUdog ⇪ ti: Koss 高斯 PORTA PRO 耳机[价格 行情 报价] - 易迅网
<ofan> msg-id太大，需要hashtable
<ofan> qt里有ordered map，貌似STL里也要有
<MeaCulpa> 貌似py不管这些，万物都list
<adam8157> GNUdog: 原来中文叫高斯...
<MeaCulpa> 你自己实现个吧~~~ 数据非常大的话
<GNUdog> adam8157: 你现在才反应过来中文叫高斯？
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • Gnome Shell Extensions 站点上线... 等后文 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355871 WOW! Ubuntu 的新闻 http://wowubuntu.com/shell-extensions.html 旨在为 Gnome 3 用户改善用户体验，方便安装 Gnome Shell 扩展的站点 Gnome Shell Extensions 正式上线，目前为 Alpha 版本： https://extensions.gnome.org 如果你是 Gnome 3 用户，而且必须保证版本为 3.2 ...
<forfun> adam8157： 刚给你发了个email，sed脚本的那个
<forfun> adam8157： 刚你不在线
<adam8157> forfun: 嗯看到了 多谢 :)
<forfun> adam8157： 呵呵，我有时挂着icr，别人不给我发信息的话就不会注意 :-)
<ypsjd> 装了个HON不会玩
<guodongbin> 有汉化版的
<guodongbin> 不过我的在windows下汉化了就起不来了........
 * sevk 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<ghosTM55> Morning all
<ypsjd> 谁会玩flightgear
<mhd> dfg
<mhd> 有人摸，，
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 蛋疼，安装10.04LTS的时候找不到网卡 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355879 RT，提示找不到可用的网络接口。11.10就可以。但是真心想装10.4啊，11.10的桌面实在是坑爹啊~~~求解决方案啊~~主板自带网卡啊，880GM-UDH2………… 统计信息: 发表于 由 Aroamer — 2011-12-02 10:44 
<mhd> mint12
<Kandu> 早
<lyle2000w> LTS是什么版本么？？
<fivesheep> 只是个附加说明
<mooooo> LTS是长期支持
<fivesheep> 这个版本会有社区的长期支援
<byzantium> 显示设置表示未知是什么意思啊
<lyle2000w> 和desktop有什么不一样么？
<byzantium> lyle2000w, ?
<lyle2000w> yes??
<mooooo> destop和lts不冲突，有lts的desktop
<lyle2000w> 哦，刚刚使用ubuntu对这些东东都不懂，
<caleb-> lyle2000w: lts 就是更新包支持年限比较长
<adam8157> roylez: 公司碎纸机真厉害, 碎成小方块而不是条儿, 信用卡这种都能碎
<caleb-> lyle2000w: 但一般只有安全补丁，软件不会升版本
<byzantium> 我换成11.10了
<caleb-> end user 用 lts 就是蛋疼
<mhd> ubuntu用得人蛋疼
<byzantium> 但是显示设置表示为未知
<Kandu> 而且可以跨版本升級(從一個 lts 到新一個 lts)
<caleb-> adam8157: RH 有啥机密要碎成这样？
<lyle2000w> caleb-: desktop不是也有安全更新的没？还是说lts是特殊版本么？
<caleb-> lyle2000w: 非 lts 一般只支持一两年吧，具体时间要再查查
<adam8157> caleb-: 我都是用来碎废纸玩儿的
<caleb-> lyle2000w: lts 支持 5~6 年
<caleb-> adam8157: RH 搞 binary syslog 是只在 fedora 还是啥？
<fivesheep> lyle2000w: lts跟是不是desktop没关系. desktop也可以是lts的
 * caleb- is 反 binary syslog 党人
<adam8157> caleb-: 不知道...RHEL7还没说这个...
<lyle2000w> fivesheep: 哦，
<caleb-> lyle2000w: 就是某几个版本列为 lts, 比如 12.04 预定是 lts
<caleb-> lyle2000w: 那 12.04 就会支持到 17.04 出来
<caleb-> lyle2000w: 但 11.10(非 lts) 可能只能撑到 13.10
<snugglecat> caleb-, 17.04 会出来么
<snugglecat> caleb-, 2012 世界就清零
<snugglecat> 了
<lyle2000w> caleb-: 为什么是13.10???
<lyle2000w> caleb-: 怎么算出来的啊？
<ypsjd> 不太习惯11.10的那种面板，还是换成10.04了
<caleb-> lyle2000w: 只是个约数，非 lts 一般不支持太久
<caleb-> lyle2000w: 你当然可以继续用，但过了那时间就没有包可以更新了
<snugglecat> ypsjd, 你可以在 11.10 装其它 wm 啊
<snugglecat> ypsjd, 不要 unity 啦
<ypsjd> 还是喜欢gm
<snugglecat> 啥 gm
<lyle2000w> caleb-: 那么这非lts的版本，过了时间，到13.10以上是不是需要更新就要重装系统啊？？？
<snugglecat> 我想装 e17 了
<caleb-> lyle2000w: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases # 底下有彩色图说明各种 ubuntu 支持年限
<sevk> caleb- ⇪ t: List of Ubuntu releases - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ypsjd> 我坐等12.10LTS
<caleb-> lyle2000w: 可以升级成另一版本啊
<ypsjd> 昨天将ooo卸载了,换成了IBM Lotus Symphony 3.0
<caleb-> ypsjd: 一般不会连两版 lts, 所以 12.10 95% 不会是 lts
<adam8157> ypsjd: 一个东西
<caleb-> 目前还支持的最老版本是 8.04 了
<caleb-> 9.10 都不支持了
<ypsjd> caleb-, 那无所谓咯，下一个LTS出来之前不考虑升级
<lyle2000w> caleb-: 那这个支持长期更新，是更新了什么额？，和上级版本有什么布一样么？
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<caleb-> lyle2000w: 只打安全补丁，软件不升级
<caleb-> lyle2000w: 就像 ie6 不管怎么打补丁也不会变 ie10
<caleb-> lyle2000w: 就是只把 ie6 的漏洞补上这样
<ypsjd> caleb-, 有IE10吗:)
<caleb-> ypsjd: 有 beta
<ypsjd> caleb-, win8里面的？
<lyle2000w> caleb-: 哦，升级是功能上的，lts是安全补丁上的
<snugglecat> ypsjd, ibm 的有啥优势， 运行快？ 格式多？ 操作容易？ 还是单单是 ibm 你就用， 还是单纯讨厌 ooo， 为什么不用lib..office
<caleb-> lyle2000w: 升级一般是 内核/工具链/软件 全都升级了
<ypsjd> 功能升级可以有选择性的自己弄
<caleb-> lts 基本软件版本就不变了，所以用了几年就会觉得软件都很旧
<snugglecat> ypsjd, ibm 的是啥让你 动心
<ypsjd> snugglecat, ibm lotus symphony对MS格式的兼容性高
<ypsjd> ooo打开ms格式的文档，格式会变得很难看
<caleb-> 比如说吧，现在 desktop 安装 8.04 lts 纯属找虐
<lyle2000w> caleb-: 那就是说lts就是部分升级和全面升级的区别么？
<snugglecat> ypsjd, 哦， 酱紫
<ypsjd> 用ooo制作的文档别人用msoffice打开格式也会发生扭曲
<caleb-> lyle2000w: 就是只有安全补丁
<ypsjd> 我周围的同事都用ms的系统
<snugglecat> ypsjd, 有多少 office 啊， ms office, ooo, lib..ofice, ibm 的， 红旗 office, wps
<ypsjd> snugglecat, wps的linux版还没出呢
<lyle2000w> 哦，基本明白了，lst就是提供安全补丁，版本升级是带安全补丁和系统加软件一起升级
<caleb-> XP 虽说很久了，但实际上 XP / XP SP1 / SP2 / SP3 要视为不同内核
<caleb-> 很多软件都只支持 XP SP2 甚至 SP3 以上版本
<ypsjd> snugglecat, liboffice ooo都用过，兼容性不够好
<caleb-> SP1 以前的 XP 就等于没了支持的 lts
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> ypsjd, wps 和红旗的呢， 应该叫 中软office， 还是红旗office， 还是俩个不同的
<ypsjd> snugglecat, wps没出Linux版本，红旗的没用过，永中office 用过
<flowingfirefly> 有人吗？
<ypsjd> snugglecat, 经常要和同事们交换文档，需要一款兼容性好的办公套件
<eexp> ypsjd: 没兼容好的。
<eexp> pdf还差不多。
<lyle2000w> :-)，我也是office搞死人啊，我都是叫同时转doc在发给我
<ypsjd> eexp, 你不可能让同事们为了兼容你，改用pdf
<adam8157> eexp: 小e, 你来啦
<eexp> ypsjd: 所以，你只能使用web版本的。或者回win
<flowingfirefly> pdf也会乱码啊
<eexp> 小蛋蛋。 adam8157
<adam8157> ...
<eexp> flo.
<ypsjd> eexp, 我现在用lotus symphony 感觉还不错，同事发给我的都能用，而且格式不会变化
<adam8157> eexp: 俺们只用纯文本 OOo和pdf
<ypsjd> 郁闷呀，我们公司就我一个人用这个
<eexp> ypsjd: ibm的那些东西，说不定是出钱买的底层。你问 roylez MeaCulpa
<ypsjd> eexp, 那个不重要了，只要能解决我办公的问题就好了
<eexp> msoffice的格式，在我们看来，才不重要。根本不是标准。
<eexp> 小蛋蛋。你有好玩的没。 adam8157
<adam8157> eexp: 干啥
<eexp> 才看完电视剧。没事做了。
<ghosTM55> adam8157, eexp : 机器人早，恶恶橡皮早~~~
<caleb-> doc 的蛋疼在于，换了一台机器就能读不出来
<ypsjd> eexp, 我不这麽认为，现在公司99.99的人都用msoffice,只能我兼容他们
<ypsjd> 99.99%
<eexp> ypsjd: 所以，你的思维，并不适合用lin嘛。别强求。
<caleb-> ypsjd: 那就只好兼容了嘛，反正生活就是强奸
<eexp> caleb-: 就是强奸
<adam8157> TBBT S05E11的还没出... 海盗湾都没有...
<adam8157> ghosTM55: ...
<ypsjd> eexp, 错，除了办公文档外，其他工作我用Linux比用win系统效率要高
<eexp> adam8157: 我们既然没事做，不如今天一起灭了 ghosTM55。要不。
<eexp> ypsjd: lol。难得还知道需要效率。
<eexp> 。。小蛋
<yangpeng> 怎么找到相应的显卡驱动呀 
<eexp> ghosTM55: adam8157 要我踢你的。你受死吧。
<yangpeng> 我都安装上了 但是在系统配置中还是现实显卡未知那
<yangpeng> 求帮助
<eexp> lol 这歹毒的蛋蛋
<ypsjd> 谁会玩flightgear
<yangpeng> 有人在不？
<eexp> 干净了
<ofan> .....
<yangpeng> 怎么找到合适的显卡驱动
<ypsjd> 真是闲的蛋痛
<yangpeng> 我都安装上了 但是在系统配置中还是现实显卡未知那
<forfun> curses库有shell版本的吗？
<eexp> yangpeng: 系统-受限驱动
<yangpeng> 对  
<eexp> 什么卡
<yangpeng> eexp, 显卡显示未知
<eexp> 安装了受限驱动/
<eexp> ？
<eexp> 。
<eexp> lshw -class video。自己看显卡
<ghosTM55> eexp , adam8157 : 你们阿~~~我告诉你们，我是身经百战啦，当年我在#arch-cn和op互相踢着玩，还谈笑风声。你们啊~~~Too simple, sometimes naive
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<eexp> ghosTM55: 傻。你不会看chanserv的信息？这都是 adam8157搞的鬼。
<adam8157> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=649591  差点被这个bug搞死
<lubotu2> Debian bug 649591 in procps "pgrep: -u option does not work now" [Serious,Open]
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: #649591 - pgrep: -u option does not work now - Debian Bug report logs
<eexp> 无聊的。不准上op。 adam8157
 * ghosTM55 囧
<adam8157> ...
<yangpeng> yangpeng@yangpeng-laptop:~$ sudo lshw -class video
<yangpeng>   *-display               
<yangpeng>        description: VGA compatible controller
<yangpeng>        product: G86 [GeForce 8400M G]
<yangpeng>        vendor: nVidia Corporation
<yangpeng>        physical id: 0
<sevk> yangpeng:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<yangpeng>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<yangpeng>        version: a1
<yangpeng>        width: 64 bits
<yangpeng>        clock: 33MHz
<yangpeng>        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom
<yangpeng>        configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<yangpeng>        resources: irq:16 memory:c6000000-c6ffffff memory:d0000000-dfffffff memory:c4000000-c5ffffff ioport:2000(size=128)
<ghosTM55> yangpeng: 不要在irc里刷屏
<yangpeng> yangpeng@yangpeng-laptop:~$ 
<yangpeng> sevk, 没有刷平嫌疑
<eexp> lol sevk 的bug
<ofan> kk没op了
<eexp> 不自检的
<adam8157> lol
<eexp> 不自举。 lol
<yangpeng> ghosTM55, 没有刷屏嫌疑
<yangpeng> 我
<eexp> yangpeng: 有的。
<ghosTM55> yangpeng: ...就是说，不要在irc里连续贴超过5行的内容，用paste服务
<tingo> 你不要贴大段蚊子
<sevk> yangpeng, Groovy的..  ㍣ 
<yangpeng> 这样不是方便吗
<eexp> 8400。反正了就是安装nvidia-current驱动
<yangpeng> 但是我的为啥现实未知呐
<eexp> 支持 蚊子
<ofan> eexp: 把chanserv也deop
<yangpeng> 我都不能改识别率
<eexp> 那可不好
<Kandu> yangpeng: gnome3?
<yangpeng> 上边有说明
<ghosTM55> 话说现在频道里的bot都是基于python的么?有人拿ruby写过bot没
<tingo> 你是ubuntu什么版本
<yangpeng> 我是新装的11.10
<ofan> kk是ruby的
 * adam8157 今天TBBT又停播?
<ghosTM55> ofan: 谁写的?
<eexp> ghosTM55: bot最先，都是perl的。
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 要停3周
<ofan> ghosTM55: 不知道..
<eexp> 好多bot模块
<ghosTM55> eexp: 恩，这我知道
<ghosTM55> eexp: 是阿
<caleb-> 貌似 phthon bot 不多
<tingo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates 
<tingo> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ghosTM55> 我之前看到很多都是python的
<caleb-> 处理文字不是 python 的长项
<adam8157> ghosTM55: ...晕...那我不刷priate bay了
<ofan> 没多少文字处理
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 你们都是下载看的?
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 是啊 720P
<tingo> yangpeng, 你运行我的这几条
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 我就看sohu，我之前一阵忙的连续三个礼拜没看
<eexp> ghosTM55: caleb- 也是bot。人肉做成的。
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 现在一口气看完了，发现停播三个礼拜，WTF
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 老板你好
<yangpeng> tingo, 我在运行
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 你妹，不要这么叫~
<tingo> 我还是不用gnome3了
<eexp> 老细？
<tingo> 太蛋疼了
<adam8157> eexp: :)
<ghosTM55> 我在用gnome 3
<ghosTM55> 感觉很不错阿，有什么问题?
<eexp> 广东话，老细也是这意思吧。
<eexp> 那字打不出。
<tingo> 切换窗口卡主了
<ghosTM55> tingo: 多少版本? 我archlinux，最新的没有问题
<tingo> 那个切换窗口的界面就一直显示在上面
<tingo> linuxmint12
<ghosTM55> tingo: .........
<ghosTM55> tingo: 哦对，你在用mint
<tingo> ghosTM55, 恩
<ypsjd> 我已经习惯了Gnome2.3了
<tingo> ypsjd, 我也是
<ghosTM55> 话说你们有人开始玩gtk 3的开发了么
<caleb-> gtk3 用法和 gtk2 基本一样啊
<tingo> mate模式了
<tingo> 快很多
<caleb-> gtk3 的 bug 还多
<caleb-> gtk 3.0 / 3.2 / 3.4 行为都略有不同…
<lyle2000w> caleb-: 这么厉害会在linux搞编程,敬仰啊！！！
<adam8157> ...
<caleb-> lyle2000w: 这里十个有八个会吧
<lyle2000w> 哭啊，我什么时候才能做到啊！！！
<eexp> gtk3好，矢量的
<eexp> lyle2000w: 你也能啊。ls; ls; ls
<byzantium> tingo, 好像还是不可以……
<eexp> 这也是编程嘛
<snugglecat> eexp, qt4 也是矢量的吧
<lyle2000w> 我现在工作是高的j2ee的，不过linux基本不会，尴尬啊！！！
<eexp> qt4，没注意过。你用矢量截图软件，一试就知道了。
<snugglecat> caleb-, gtk3 刚出来， 应该正常
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> eexp, 我还不清楚你说什么， 指的是啥矢量， gtk3 绘图?? 控件绘制方式??
<eexp> 绘图都是矢量的
 * adam8157 offlineimap还是太多bug... 把我逼成了这个样子 https://github.com/adam8157/scripts/blob/master/mra-guard
<eexp> 控件
<eexp> 可以截图成pdf
<eexp> 放大看
<eexp> 都cairo clutter pango类
<adam8157> 啧啧 小e
<snugglecat> 控件啊， 控件貌似 qt4 可以用 矢量绘制， 但最后 还是 转回 像素
<lyle2000w> eexp: 使用gtk都做写什么啊？？？
<eexp> 小蛋蛋。你干嘛
<eexp> qt是学win的多。布局等。不在意。
<snugglecat> :)
<eexp> lyle2000w: 界面而已。写什么，那是你自己的事情嘛。
<eexp> 软件不一定要界面啊
<snugglecat> 单绘图， qt 可以矢量， 也可以直接写像素， 我想 gtk3 一样吧。
<lyle2000w> :-)，刚刚接触ubuntu准备学下python
<snugglecat> lyle2000w, 学 c 吧， 学 c 这里有同学
<snugglecat> lyle2000w, kamea <== 这位
<lyle2000w> 哦，高手否？？
<eexp> 那是唐僧。 lyle2000w
<lyle2000w> 求指教
<snugglecat> lyle2000w, 做同学啊，又不是让他做你老师
<eexp> 每天可以念死你的。 lyle2000w 别去惹
<mhd> freenode 有mint频道莫？？
<snugglecat> lyle2000w, 我是说和他一起学， 有伴
<lyle2000w> :-)，看来eexp是深受其害啊
<adam8157> eexp: lol
<eexp> mhd: 自己去开房间嘛
<freeayu> vsftpd 一个问题 我根据这篇教程 http://www.debiantutorials.com/installing-vsftpd-using-text-file-for-virtual-users/  一直无法wgvi
<sevk> freeayu ⇪ t: Installing vsftpd using text file for virtual users | Debian Tutorials
<freeayu> 要如何调试了解错误信息
<eexp> lyle2000w: 我只是看着烦而已
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/164135.htm
<sevk> ofan ⇪ ti: Chrome 全球市场份额终于超越 Firefox 荣登老二_Google Chrome 谷歌浏览器_cnBeta.COM
<mhd> 自己开没人哦
<snugglecat> mhd, 有， 不过很少人
<ofan> 终于当上老二了
<snugglecat> mhd, 现在有
<lyle2000w> snugglecat: 那也行，就是觉得c太难了，python应该是比较简单的
<eexp> mhd: 去招嘛
<mhd> 那个哦，，，
<snugglecat> mhd, 不过貌似也是临时开的
<sevk> 新 Shell脚本 • bash提示找不到文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355884 我把下载的文件解压后拖到终端运行，结果就是这样。后来复制到其他地方，拖入终端还是不能运行。提示找不到文件。文件总是在的阿 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ubuntu与Linux — 2011-12-02 11:35 
<mhd> 人少了不热闹哦，，
<freeayu> 有配置过vsftpd嘛
<eexp> vsftpd不要配置啥的。
<freeayu> anonymous可以，但普通用户就不行
<snugglecat> mhd, 去 ##linuxmint
<snugglecat> mhd, 应该那个是正式的， 21 人
<eexp> 使用本地帐号就是。 freeayu
<eexp> 看wiki吧。 freeflying
<snugglecat> 可能是英文
<eexp> freeayu: 
<mhd> 去逛一圈
<freeayu> 不是，我用的是虚似账户
<eexp> mint一上g3，一样也会丢失用户。
<mhd> 里面都没人说话，，
<eexp> freeayu: 虚拟的，配置麻烦些。自己研究。我没搞过
<snugglecat> mhd, 都睡觉了吧， 时区问题吧
<mhd> 有道理，，
<lyle2000w> linuxmimt这个房间是做什么的啊？也是这个server的么？
<snugglecat> yes
<snugglecat> 老美没来
<freeflying> eexp: 又是mint啊
<mhd> 尝试一下，，
<eexp> freeflying: 。。别人在说的。你崽崽怎么样了。给一个照片嘛
<freeflying> eexp: plus和fb上有啊
<eexp> 没地址
<freeflying> eexp: g+你不是在我的circle里吗
<eexp> plus好久没去了。
<freeflying> eexp: fb上你不是加了我吗
<eexp> 。
<eexp> 翻墙很少。。我去看看。
<eexp> nnnd 就看到疼猪一个人说。罗嗦鬼。
<caleb-> plus 听说很惨淡
<caleb-> 从 plus 连出的 link 还不如其它二三流门户网站
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 寻求ubuntu 9.04目前可使用源 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355887 如题，最近发现原来一直使用的cn99的更新源不能使用了，百度和谷歌上找到的那些都是非常老不能使用，那位大神能提供一个新源或者能提供一个搭建源服务器教程 统计信息: 发表于 由 ccnp_rhce — 2011-12-02 11:51 
<lyle2000w> help
<ypsjd> 安装了个flightgear不会玩
<lyle2000w> clear
<lyle2000w> clear
<lyle2000w> 吃饭吃饭，兄弟们辛苦了
<ypsjd> 不吃了，等着晚上去三亚吃海鲜
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，googleprofile 都被变成G+了
<caleb-> 表用 G+ 就行
<caleb-> 马甲多开无压力
<Evanescence> 请问有人知道有什么命令或者可以压缩图片的吗? 我的图片JPG的, 1.8M, 放到网页上加载很慢的.
<caleb-> Evanescence: 可以降低品质重压
<Evanescence> caleb-: 比如?
<caleb-> Evanescence: 网络还是用 jpg 吧
<Evanescence> caleb-: 是啊
<caleb-> Evanescence: 一般软件可以调 压缩率/失真率的
<Evanescence> caleb-: 图片方面我不懂, 实际点的, 推荐下什么工具可以做到, 最好是命令形式的
<lyle2000w> ypsjd: 这么好，去三亚吃海鲜
<caleb-> Evanescence: convert / mogrify
<Evanescence> caleb-: convert倒是用过, 我只用过转换格式的, 我看看man, 不懂再请教你那写选项可以帮助压缩的
<lyle2000w> irc，是可以加为好友的么？？
<eexp> 没这概念
<lyle2000w> 哦，这么回事，就群聊被！
<eexp> Evanescence: jpg了。还压缩啥。再压缩，质量没法看了。
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 早变了，不过还能用老的 profile 的
<caleb-> jpg quality 很多种的
<lyle2000w> ls
<caleb-> 视内容而定可以压得更小
<Evanescence> eexp: 我是帮人家淘宝网店上传的, 人家照相机拍的, 在图片尽量清晰的情况过下, 减小图片大小可以加快加载时间啊
<eexp> jpg的质量，也就那样了。
<caleb-> 网店一般不用放大图吧
<eexp> 缩小尺寸才是最好的
<Evanescence> caleb-: 要不我贴一张你看看, 用什么选项最好?
<eexp> scale缩小吧。
<lyle2000w> eexp: irc，是可以查看昨天的聊天记录的么？
<Evanescence> caleb-: 是不用大图, 不知道淘宝上传的时候是不是缩小的, 感觉加载比较慢
<eexp> lyle2000w: 看标题，有地址。
<caleb-> Evanescence: 不同图不一样啊，总不是只有一个商品吧
<Evanescence> caleb-: 也是, 呵呵
<Evanescence> eexp: 嗯, 加入你的建议
<forfun> echo命令的输出域分割符是哪个变量？
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 太傻了，Google现在完全是鼠标流了
<MeaCulpa> forfun: tab? \t?
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 你制作个油猴脚本 ,就可能还可以保持键盘流
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: ....
<MeaCulpa> 油猴子我估计都没装...
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 这建议不错的啊
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: chrome, opera都支持油猴脚本的
<MeaCulpa> 我还是vimperator, 遇到G+绕着走，那circle鼠标点起来太费时
<forfun> MeaCulpa： ~/bin$ x=( a b )
<forfun> ~/bin$ echo "${x[@]}"
<forfun> a b
<caleb-> circle 要鼠标做毛？
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 要点啊，不是传统的链接，vimperator无能
<forfun> MeaCulpa： 应该是数组的分割符，我刚才没表述清楚
<MeaCulpa> forfun: $IFS
<MeaCulpa> forfun: 改了IFS一定要记得改回来，我悲剧过得
<forfun> MeaCulpa： 貌似不行
<forfun> ~/bin$ IFS=''
<forfun> ~/bin$ echo "${x[@]}"
<forfun> a b
<forfun> MeaCulpa： 实际上问题存在于shell在扩展数组元素的时候
<eexp> 打倒键盘控。一个键盘，那么多按键，制作成本都高很多。 lol
<eexp> 现代社会啊
<eexp> IFS是输入的。
<eexp> 输出，自己控制格式
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<forfun> eexp： 知道了，用*，echo也可以
<roylez> eexp: ee叉屁
<roylez> palomino: 破马
<forfun> eexp： If `IFS' is unset, the parameters are separated
<forfun>      by spaces.  If `IFS' is null, the parameters are joined without
<forfun>      intervening separators.
<forfun> ~/bin$ x=( a b )
<forfun> ~/bin$ IFS=''
<forfun> ~/bin$ echo "${x[*]}"
<forfun> ab
<sevk> forfun:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<ScarletWolf> forfun: 78秒
 * MeaCulpa 脑子坏掉了
<root_> 无休时间
<caleb-> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gtk-list/2011-November/msg00089.html # 丢脸丢到国外去了
<sevk> caleb- ⇪ t: Did GTK+ had an embedded version?
<caleb-> 还用公司的 email...
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 空邮件？
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 嗯，title 也很小白
<MeaCulpa> forfun: 我都不知道x=( a b ) 这写法:)
<forfun> MeaCulpa： 呵呵，我也是刚学的，给数组赋值
<forfun> MeaCulpa： 我现在在用bash写个俄罗斯方块，遇到不少问题
<adam8157> roylez: 我的kindle it图标没了
<roylez> adam8157: .
<adam8157> roylez: 咋办
<MeaCulpa> forfun: NB
<lyle2000w> 问一下，我的ubunte过段时间就会弹出登录，该怎么解决啊？？？
<forfun> MeaCulpa： 呵呵，过完年拿着这个去 adam8157 他们公司应聘去
<adam8157> forfun: 一定记得让我内推哦
<adam8157> lol
<adam8157> forfun: 内核的东西多看点 计算机体系结构什么的也看看
<forfun> adam8157： :-) 一直担心实力不够
<forfun> adam8157： 恩
<forfun> adam8157： 把shell搞定了再看kernel
<adam8157> forfun: 我是面试官. 握手
<adam8157> forfun: shell差不多就可以了
<forfun> adam8157： 握手~
<lyle2000w> adam8157: 面试官？？？
<adam8157> roylez: https://market.android.com/details?id=org.fivefilters.kindleit&feature=search_result
<forfun> adam8157： 你那天说的linux一般应用，后来有一次发现连 usermod 这个命令都不知道……
<adam8157> forfun: 推荐两本书: 深入理解计算机系统, Linux内核设计与实现
<lyle2000w> 看这么高端的书，打算做开发么？？？
<forfun> adam8157： 第一本书看到第七章了，放置了很久……
<adam8157> forfun: 看过就好
<forfun> adam8157： 第七章好像是link，讲得很明白
<forfun> adam8157： 以前还看过intel手册的第三卷，看了3、4章，啃得头大，现在都忘干净了
<adam8157> forfun: yoooo
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 计算机体系结构...
<tingo> 还是xfce 舒服啊
<tingo> -。-
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 写计算机体系结构的都是Intel黑，mips密，arm簇拥
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 呵呵 那是啊 RISC的舒服啊
<Kandu> x86 本來就黑
<forfun> adam8157： 能用bash写个俄罗斯方块的小游戏，是不是shell部分就没太大问题了？
<forfun> adam8157： sed, awk 也熟悉
<adam8157> forfun: 你都写出这种东西了啊...
<MeaCulpa> 大牛了
<adam8157> forfun: 大牛
<forfun> adam8157： 还在实施阶段…… :-(
<forfun> adam8157： 学到了不少 terminfo 的东西
<MeaCulpa> 光是旋转的三角函数，就牛了
<adam8157> forfun: 我都是写这样的小东西: https://github.com/adam8157/scripts
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不错了，我顶多写一行...
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • gnome fallback模式进不去啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355896 传说中是在系统设置--系统信息里面，我这里没有相关的设置啊，然后登录窗口里面的确有个gnome-classic，可是进不去啊，还有个方法，使用 Code: gsettings org.gnome.desktop.session session-name 'gnome-fallback' 还是进不去，用的是lubuntu，后来自己装的gnom ...
<MeaCulpa> 蛋蛋的脚本好清秀...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: :)
<caleb-> x86 从来就不是好东西啊
<caleb-> intel 耽误人类科技进程十年
<caleb-> IBM 当初脑残了选的 x86
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://www.tamgroup.com/blog/bid/92982/WebSphere-licensing-and-IBM-Power7-processor-technology
<sevk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: WebSphere licensing and IBM Power7 processor technology 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你信么...
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 一把摸，乱摸
<MeaCulpa> forfun: 当年HP面我，唯一有一点点shell的问题是，如何从/etc/passwd 里取用户名....
<MeaCulpa> forfun: 大公司面的都很简单的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 估计RH应该不至于如此不济
<adam8157> 我们面试不难的....已经找不到人了 还苛刻?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 居然面这种程度的题目
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们面什么题目 ？ 发个出来看啊可能
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...那不行
<adam8157> jyfl987: 很多可以吐槽的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那发个你当年被面的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 为何要抗拒吐槽？
<caleb-> jyfl987: 去搜 google 面试题，一搜一大把
<adam8157> jyfl987: 说出被你们笑话的...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我就是想笑笑 么 你连这点要求都不满足
<forfun> MeaCulpa： :-) thx
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 问题是，他们问我要shell做，我给出答案，他们说不对，我说那怎么做，结果他们awk....
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 当时我就怒了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 然后呢
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 然后我就awk cut perl python 都做了一遍
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<caleb-> MeaCulpa++
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 再然后呢？ 他们镇住了 还是叫你滚蛋
<palomino> 可能是他们被震住了然后叫他滚蛋 , jyfl987
<forfun> MeaCulpa： 你太牛X了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 在然后我还顺便把注释给处理了... 然后我就去HP打了三个月酱油
<jyfl987> palomino: 这不就是我说的意思么 还是叫他滚蛋了 lol
<caleb-> palomino++
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 牛牛
<palomino> 哦，你这不是两个并列选项阿。。 , jyfl987
<MeaCulpa> forfun: 嘻嘻，那时候在看机房，一个人，无聊，手头有linux, hpux, aix
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 能用shell做出来 再用其他语言搞 纯粹是炫耀会的语言多而已
<jyfl987> palomino: 我没说并列哈
<MeaCulpa> forfun: 所以不怕，哥一个人看工地，正愁无聊...
<MeaCulpa> forfun: 面试最无聊的是电话你，你得跑进楼道里...
<MeaCulpa> forfun: 手头有电脑有google,人人都是大牛
<forfun> MeaCulpa： 你看机房，我突然想起当年老毛看图书馆的事来了……
<MeaCulpa> forfun: 电梯都没有，卷扬机上的机房...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 看机房半夜要去不
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我真想找个电信机房看
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 大热天看机房，你试试看...内噪音，内温差
<MeaCulpa> 有一天空调太冷，水蒸汽冷凝了，烧了两个电源，我闻到烤鱿鱼的香味...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 机房里难道没空调？ 噪音我是知道的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 就是因为空调，内外温差太大，难受
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不过以后用arm集群 或者mips的 噪音估计就没了
 * MeaCulpa 在一把摸，卖一把摸，以后当然应该用Cell集群
<jyfl987> 那都无所谓 只要价格地 思密达地好商量
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 就你那个问题，勾起了我的回忆...所以我会反射般的说IFS
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不知道，不知道Cell现在如何，有没有被老大们砍掉
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 顯然不是我问的…
<snugglecat> forfun, 你将 MeaCulpa 比喻成 老毛？？
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 你真荣耀
<caleb-> 兲朝的机房有没有啥唯心主义的祈福物品？
<snugglecat> 老毛像??
<larry> 终端命令有没有什么参数 可以让输出很多的时候 不一次输完 敲个空格什么的才继续输出
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 恩，活干3妻四妾，死趟水晶大棺，值了
<caleb-> 湾湾的机房一般会放绿色包装的乖乖 <- 一种零嘴
<MeaCulpa> larry: more, less
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 10.04 设置分辨率 重启后黑屏进不了系统 咋回事啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355900 调整Ubuntu Linux 10.04启动画面分辨率，方法为： 第一步：打开终端，修改/etc/default/grub文件 $ sudo gedit /etc/default/grub 取消#GRUB_GFXMODE=640×480这一行前面的注释符号，并将后面的数字修改为一个合适的值，不需要太高 ...
<snugglecat> larry, | more
<MeaCulpa> 撸炮口的纸巾
<larry> MeaCulpa: ls | more ?
<MeaCulpa> larry: yes
<snugglecat> yes
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 未必阿 中国人讲究入土为安 现在悬于水晶棺里几十年不能入土  不算是好事
<MeaCulpa> larry: you might want ls -l | more
<snugglecat> 或者 > out.txt 然后用 编辑器看
<jyfl987> 这机器人是谁的？
<larry> sunwilston: MeaCulpa : ok , let me try
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 是不是你的机器人？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我去看过列宁同志
<snugglecat> larry, 如果是 错误消息 ls 2> out.txt
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 列宁你也看过？ 91以前么
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 啥机器人
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 这个 sevk 
<snugglecat> 不是啊
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 07年吧
<snugglecat> 那个不是 ^k^ 么
<snugglecat> 列宁不是下葬了么
<larry> snugglecat: 错误信息是什么情况下会发生的?
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 什么时候？ 我前几年去看还在的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那时候怎么还有？？
<snugglecat> larry, 这个是程序的啊
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不知..就说手臂是假的
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 刚看到不久的新闻
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 哦，那可能最近
<MeaCulpa> 估计没多少真身了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 许多地方都替换完了阿 话说你喜欢死后被人展览 当标本一样赚钱么
<larry> snugglecat: 哦~ more 和 less 有什么区别
<snugglecat> larry, 有俩输出，一标准输出， 一错误输出。 
<snugglecat> 一是 一 page 一 page 看， 一是 一 line 一 line 看
<snugglecat> 我知道的是这么多
<snugglecat> 你试试不知道罗
<jyfl987> snugglecat: more不能向上
<snugglecat> 哦， 那我就不知道了， 很少用
<snugglecat> 基本没用过
<MeaCulpa> screen吧，正道
<larry> sunwilston: 我试, 刚才没感觉到差别
<sunwilston> larry: 兄弟你发错人了吧
<larry> 恩 应该是 
<larry> sunwilston: 哈哈
<sunwilston> larry: 晕
<larry> sunwilston: 按tab健补全, 结果就这样啦
<sunwilston> larry: 你在说什么 啊？
<larry> sunwilston: 名字啊, tab 不是可以补全么 
<sunwilston> 是可以啊
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐干啥呢
<sevk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • Opensuse字体渲染效果好差 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355905 感觉完全没有ubuntu的那种效果，全是锯齿。次像素平滑都用上了，还是感觉很不搭配。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jeromecui — 2011-12-02 14:10 
<Kamea> 为什么用sockaddr_in而不直接用sockaddr
<lyle2000w> QQ有linux的版本么？？？
<mooooo> lyle2000w: 有，但很不好用
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 话说论坛的头像限制大小20KB，能不能放宽点？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355910 大家认为怎么样 Code: 等了这么多年，终于找到了一个喜欢的头像，结果128＊128，不得大于20KB 统计信息: 发表于 由 cikekid — 2011-12-02 14:30 
<lyle2000w> mooooo: 有没有什么推荐的QQ的通信工具啊？工作需要，现在都是挂webQQ
<ScarletWolf> lyle2000w: gtkqq
<lyle2000w> ScarletWolf: 这个好用么？？？
<lyle2000w> sudo apt-get install qtkqq可以安装么？
<Kamea> Kamea: !time
<ypsjd> lyle2000w, 我现在用libqq
 * pityonline 我的手机号被卖给了珍爱网，QQ 号被卖给了世纪佳缘……
<ypsjd> lyle2000w, pidgin加qq2010协议
<lyle2000w> libqq可以好用么？？
<yudun19891> hi all.我想问下，数据库里面的`号怎么匹配阿
<yudun19891> insert into `collect` 这个collect右边的符号。
<yudun19891> regrex = r"collect\` VALUES \((\d.*?),"
<ScarletWolf> lyle2000w: gtkqq是新项目，用webqq协议，不容易被TX冻结
<lyle2000w> yudun19891: 匹配sql语句，‵为什么啊？
<YuEr> gtkqq？现在可以用了吗？
<lyle2000w> 我也在想呢
<lyle2000w> ScarletWolf: TX是什么啊？
<yudun19891> lyle2000w: 唔就是写正则不会写。我是想匹配INSERT INTO `collect` VALUES (36,10000031,9781,'2011-03-08 06:17:58'); 这种内容，然后collect旁边那个符号不知道怎么匹配阿。我写的regrex = r"collect\` VALUES \((\d.*?),"这样貌似不行
<mooooo> lyle2000w: 推荐就是webqq...
<lyle2000w> mooooo: 好像没有讨论组哦
<ScarletWolf> lyle2000w: TX就是腾讯呗。。。
<Kamea> <SeahorseRC2> IP [[zh:User:158.182.30.186]] edited [[zh:蒲公英]] (+247) Diff:  http://zh.wikipedia.org/?diff=18493530&oldid=18119030 "/* 外部链接 */ "
<sevk> Kamea ⇪ t: 蒲公英 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<lyle2000w> yudun19891: `是正则的特殊字符么？？？
<Kamea> <SeahorseRC2> IP [[zh:User:59.148.96.134]] Possible gibberish? [[zh:鸡]] (+776) Diff:  http://zh.wikipedia.org/?diff=18493540&oldid=18493301 "/* 雞的品种 */ "
<sevk> Kamea ⇪ t: 鸡 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<yudun19891> lyle2000w: 我直接那样r"collect` VALUES \((\d.*?),"匹配不出来
<sevk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lubuntu关机速度很慢 如何解决：还有，如何管理lubuntu启动进程，关机进程？ ibus开机不启动启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355913 lubuntu关机速度很慢 如何解决：还有，如何管理lubuntu启动进程，关机进程？ ibus开机不启动启动 统计信息: 发表于 由 minihairt — 2011-12-02 14:44 
<lyle2000w> yudun19891: 你是想获取values后面的内容么？
<yudun19891> lyle2000w: 是，而且是仅仅collect的。其他表的不要
<yudun19891> lyle2000w: ?
<lyle2000w> "insert into `collect` value\((*)\)"
<lyle2000w> 这看看下去（*）组里面的的行不行，
<lyle2000w> 我机器上装没装什么软件，没办法做测试
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.refining-linux.org/categories/13/Advent-calendar-2011/
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Refining Linux: Advent calendar 2011
<Kamea> <SeahorseRC2> IP [[zh:User:114.36.31.202]] edited [[zh:劉盛良]] (+139) Diff:  http://zh.wikipedia.org/?diff=18493590&oldid=18351251 "/* 建商背景立委 */ "
<sevk> Kamea ⇪ t: 劉盛良 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<Kamea> <SeahorseRC2> User [[zh:User:Pfiesteria]] Possible gibberish? [[zh:开放源代码]] (+732) Diff:  http://zh.wikipedia.org/?diff=18493602&oldid=18492417 ""
<sevk> Kamea ⇪ t: 开放源代码 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<Kamea> <SeahorseRC2> Added: Shtldzf2m1j is on global blacklist, added by Mys 721tx until 07:12, 12 December 2011 ("Autoblacklist: “[[User:Shtldzf2m1j]]”(创建账户已禁用)已被查封，终止时间为永久: 確認為傀儡: SpamBot 根据贡献确认 on zh.wikipedia")
<lyle2000w> yudun19891: 刚刚的正则表达是再改下：'insert into aaa value\((.*)\)'
<lyle2000w> yudun19891: 可以获取里面的内容值，如果需要精确到每个值，可以更精心的分组，或是对字符串再分割进行分析
<yudun19891>  lyle2000w哦
<lyle2000w> 恩，？？
<lyle2000w> yudun19891: 怎么布行么？
<sevk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 声卡问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355916 Dec 2 12:14:12 ubuntu10.04-laptop pulseaudio[1723]: alsa-sink.c: 这很可能是 ALSA 驱动程序 'snd_hda_intel' 中的一个 bug。请向 ALSA 开发人员报告这个问题。 Dec 2 12:14:12 ubuntu10.04-laptop pulseaudio[1723]: alsa-sink.c: 提醒我们设置 POLLOUT -- 但结果是 snd_pcm_avail() 返回 0 或者另一个 ...
<lyle2000w> yudun19891: 提取不出来么？？？
<yudun19891> lyle2000w: 恩。我这貌似提取不出来。而且有点慢我看看其他的方法，ack一类的试试吧
<ibodi> http://www.canyoucrackit.co.uk 
<sevk> ibodi ⇪ t: Can you crack it?
<adam8157> huntxu: 房子找到没
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • Help!!!!!ubuntu桌面崩溃进不去了！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355920 在浏览网页下载东西，安装wine将完成时，在网页上准备下载另一个文件时发现桌面不动了，然后桌面崩溃，出现黑底白字，强制关机重启后，准备登录时，鼠标与英文提示交替出现，最后在英文那里停住了。可以Ctrl+Alt+F1进入命令行 ...
<adam8157> eexp: 小e 你来啦
<huntxu> eexp: 小e，你来啦
<snugglecat> eexp, 小e - 你来啦
<eexp> 额，想死啊。都乱叫。
<snugglecat> 怎么没人往下接
<iGirl> eexp: 叫床?
 * pocoyo 拜神拜主席
<roylez> pocoyo: .
<pocoyo> 。
<roylez> palomino: 破马早
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋早
<roylez> eexp: 神早
<palomino> ..........
<palomino> 都下午4点了主席
<roylez> palomino: o.
<roylez> palomino: 破马要拉磨到半夜，所以还早
<roylez> huntxu: 胡须早
<roylez> gfrog_coding: 绿蛤蟆早
<eexp> 下次，搞nick清理活动，把动物nick都踢了。 roylez
<huntxu> roylez: 这是阴阳不调的后果么
<roylez> eexp: 我同同意
<eexp> 猫啊，蛋啊，都是动物nick
<eexp> 可怜的破马。。。
<huntxu> 印第安人头像的才应该kick
<eexp> 无辜的破马。。。
<huntxu> 头上还泛绿光的哦
<eexp> 你在irc，还yy?
<palomino> =_= , roylez
<jyfl987> eexp: 动物园
<snugglestone> 好了， 我不是动物了
<eexp> 变太快了。
<snugglestone> 我是无机物
<eexp> 。
 * iGirl ee的整风运动卓有成效啊~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<jyfl987> snugglestone: 你是无鸡物
<iGirl> jyfl987: 赞~
<eexp> ～～
<snugglestone> .....
<adam8157> jyfl987: 赞
<may1i> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你赞比亚
<lyle2000w> 哥几个，怎么查看server里面有写什么房间呢？？？
<roylez> adam8157: 有好事没？
<adam8157> roylez: 下周一才到天津...
<roylez> adam8157: 这算好事吗？
<adam8157> roylez: 对你来说是, 凸显你的人品
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你要去天津玩？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 买的kindle touch下周一才到天津...
<huntxu> adam8157: how much
<adam8157> huntxu: 99$+40运费+15保价费
<jyfl987> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/1a96af4f/l/0Lsociety0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F110C120C0A20C0A4592590Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<sevk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: Solidot | WikiLeaks新文档称政府利用恶意程序监控
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你的 fire呢
<snugglestone> lyle2000w, 啥意思
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没fire
<huntxu> adam8157: 700元整啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 祝你过关被扣
<huntxu> 闪～lol
<lyle2000w> snugglestone: 什么？？？
<snugglestone> service 些什么房间？
<lyle2000w> snugglestone: 什么service？？？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你没买fire?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没啊
<lyle2000w> 我看聊天记录呢
<snugglestone> <lyle2000w> 哥几个，怎么查看server里面有写什么房间呢？？？
<snugglestone> 你几个的问题都不知道， 你叫人家怎么明白你想问傻子
<snugglestone> 自个
<eexp> http://www.360buy.com/product/490689.html 谁用ssd
<sevk> eexp ⇪ ti: 【英特尔SSDSA2CW120G310】英特尔（Intel）320系列 120G 固态硬盘（SSDSA2CW120G310）简盒包装 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<lyle2000w> snugglestone: 哦，我/list的时候，没搜索出来房间,
<snugglestone> 等会
<lyle2000w> 看了需要加yes选项
<pocoyo> lyle2000w: 房间太多 搜出来都死了。
<lyle2000w> 是啊，所以就提示我了
<MeaCulpa> 我擦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 一天又要过去了，我应考能力太差了...
<MeaCulpa> 去stack overflow 兜一圈，一下午又浪费了...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 我一直以为你买的是fire
<adam8157> jyfl987: fire没劲啊
<sunfish> msg
<sunfish> help
<snugglestone> 奶奶的， 我源码基本重写了， 居然没运行错误。 我太幸运了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 为啥
<adam8157> jyfl987: 非电子墨水屏
<jyfl987> adam8157: 哦 这个已经有了 
<eexp> adam8157: 要屏幕响应速度，就不能eink
<jyfl987> adam8157: 彩色电子墨水 可以放视频
<lyle2000w> 哎，刚刚搜索房间yes了一下，现在还在跑呢，郁闷是我了，哪位大哥知道如何停止指令执行啊？
<eexp> jyfl987: 你买了？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 高通搞的 韩国有个电子书供应商已经退出了
<supercatexpert> jyfl987: 目前e-ink的响应速度很糟糕
<jyfl987> eexp: 那倒没有 在韩国 我买不到
<jyfl987> 但是蛋蛋他们那估计好带
<adam8157> jyfl987: 无爱 等amazon
<snugglestone> lyle2000w, ctrl+c
<jyfl987> supercatexpert: 那个30fps的
<supercatexpert> jyfl987: 视频这个用e-ink有必要么……
<supercatexpert> 而且还非常昂贵
<eexp> 30，相当于以前拖尾的显示屏。
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/163298.htm   看这个
<sevk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: 高通和Kyobo推全球首款Mirasol屏Android设备，待机可达一周_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<jyfl987> supercatexpert: 310美元 也不是很贵阿 
<jyfl987> eexp: 感觉拖尾是优化问题 除非放视频 否则局部更新你很难发现拖尾
<eexp> 头脑发热的时候，啥价格都不贵。
<eexp> 拖尾，就是响应问题。
<jyfl987> 发热也得你发得起阿 310刀你可以发热 3100刀你怎么发热
<eexp> 你看 adam8157，发热了好久了。
<adam8157> eexp: ...
<jyfl987> 能局部更新 很难发现嘛
<jyfl987> 狗屁 他怎么不买dxg?
<adam8157> 买不起
<jyfl987> 不就是了
<eexp> http://news.163.com/photoview/00AP0001/19018.html
<sevk> eexp ⇪ ti: 男青年用“充气娃娃”宣传防艾_网易新闻
<MeaCulpa> 我擦
<MeaCulpa> AOL online directory是干啥的
<lerosua1> ee肯定收藏了好多充气娃娃
<MeaCulpa> 咋那么多号称horny girl 的 跑过来聊天...
<may1i> m
<may1i> MeaCulpa: ?
<eexp> [ 32%] [..0    .1    .2    .3     ..4   5     .6    .7    ] [  16.0KB/s] [08:53]^C
<MeaCulpa> 单身宅男们，搞个AOL吧...丫鬼妹太多了
<MeaCulpa> block都来不及
<eexp> 。斗篷1号？
<hzform> good afternoon everyone
<may1i> hzform: good
<roylez> jyfl987: 不错
<jyfl987> roylez: 你跟我说干嘛
<roylez> jyfl987: 看来我再忍我的手机一年多就差不多有电池靠谱的可以换了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: eexp 这个二楼很有俺当年的风格.. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8349771/unix-tr-find-and-replace
<sevk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: sed - unix tr find and replace - Stack Overflow
<may1i> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<hzform> O:-) 
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
 * MeaCulpa 心中默念明日要考试...回去看书
<jyfl987> roylez: 你说那个 mirasol屏幕？
<jyfl987> roylez: 你要是不看视频 现在就可以用了 想要看视频 还得等到80fps
 * MeaCulpa 有人说她是Miami的，22F, horny.... 我说姐姐，你们那儿快4点了...
<jyfl987> 我在想 那东西跟触摸操作结合 做一些东西还不错
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 临时调试，不就这风格嘛。。。可见你当年，是多么的不严谨。 lol
<may1i> MeaCulpa: horny?
<roylez> jyfl987: 我现在不用。我不尝鲜，不做小白鼠
<jyfl987> roylez: 呵呵 
<MeaCulpa> may1i: 发骚
<sevk> 新 窗口管理器 • unity 中显示桌面的快捷键是什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355928 unity 中显示桌面的快捷键是什么？ 网上有人说是 Supper +D ，我这里试验没有效果。 统计信息: 发表于 由 suncanoe — 2011-12-02 16:37 
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 四点也可以嘛 刚散场出来
<jyfl987> 这个机器人到底谁做的阿
<jyfl987> 加个 回复key阿
<jyfl987> 这样历史的都可以回复了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ++
 * adam8157 刚给我妈注册了个skype
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你这是 +2 还是草？
<may1i> jyfl987: 回复机器人？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: i++
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这是？ 卧槽？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: i++ n?m:b
 * may1i 昨晚在图书馆抓胸了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 呵呵 3<8
<eexp> adam8157: bs 干嘛不用ekiga帐号。走通用路线。
<adam8157> eexp: 确定?
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/877d5d4ajw1dno1uyg0szj.jpg
<jyfl987> may1i: 抓自己的？
<may1i> jyfl987: 别人的，XD
<jyfl987> may1i: 基友的？
<eexp> adam8157: linphone也支持ekiga帐号。
<adam8157> roylez: 这周末要搞送礼的
<eexp> 只是sip而已
<adam8157> roylez: 这周末要搞slide
<adam8157> ,,,
<jyfl987> or 基友的男喷油的？
<may1i> jyfl987: 女色的，而且还很大，哈哈，就在大厅里
<roylez> adam8157: 恩...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn063/xiaozhan/20111126/1045/x_large_Shtu_75d80001439c125d.gif
<jyfl987> may1i: 额 艳福不浅 不知道对方体重多少
<adam8157> roylez: 你有开始弄么
<roylez> adam8157: 没
<may1i> jyfl987: 50kg
<jyfl987> may1i: 这你都清楚 看来后面还有文章
<may1i> jyfl987: jhahahahahahha
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: who | grep -i sexy | talk; cd ~; wine; talk; touch; unzip; touch; strip; gasp; finger; gasp; mount; fcsk; yes; yes; yes; more; yes; yes; yes; gasp; unmound; make clean; sleep uptime; | more 2 >&1
<may1i> jyfl987: 感觉我走上了一条坏人的道路
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: hengheng 老掉牙的东西
<adam8157> roylez: 刚又签了一份协议
<jyfl987> may1i: 大家都开心不就行了
<roylez> adam8157: 啥协议？脆皮鲨协议？
<jyfl987> may1i: 你要实在信不过自己 可以现在切了
<adam8157> roylez: 发钱的协议
<roylez> adam8157: 百通2磅起运了
<roylez> adam8157: 招了个人？
<may1i> jyfl987: ........
<adam8157> roylez: 没 类似年终的东西
<roylez> adam8157: 给多少米？
<may1i> adam8157: 多少个月？
<adam8157> roylez: 百通...sigh...第一单就把我搞的很不爽
<may1i> h
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/Pglpj.jpg
<may1i> w
<roylez> jyfl987: http://i.imgur.com/f2C6P.jpg
<lyle2000w> 哥几个，ubuntu的其他分区的默认挂在位置在什么目录上啊？？？
<roylez> palomino: 南瓜放了一个月以后 http://i.imgur.com/S5d9b.jpg
<supercatexpert> lyle2000w: 其它分区默认不挂
<may1i> lyle2000w: /media/part
<may1i> lyle2000w: /media/part*
<supercatexpert> lyle2000w: 如果在nautilus里面挂载，一般都在/media下面
<may1i> lyle2000w: /media/vol*
<supercatexpert> may1i: 分区有卷标的话会以卷标作为名字
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/Vl5C1.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/MCHbN.jpg
<lyle2000w> 貌似我的机器上没上media没有什么东东啊
<may1i> lyle2000w: sudo poweroff
<lyle2000w> may1i: 机器上/media/vol没有这个东东啊
<adam8157> roylez: 穿秋衣裤 各种不舒服
<supercatexpert> ls -ald /media/
<supercatexpert> ls -ald /media/*
<lyle2000w> may1i: poweroff是什么指令啊？
<supercatexpert> lyle2000w: 关机
<roylez> adam8157: ...你这家伙，我保暖裤都穿上了
<adam8157> roylez: 弱爆了 今天下雪我才穿的... 就你推荐的那个, 穿着不舒服
<roylez> adam8157: 你弱爆了
<lyle2000w> supercatexpert:哦，果然，显示了，不过文件夹名那个乱啊
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/nka1q.jpg
<supercatexpert> lyle2000w: 如果乃的磁盘没卷标，就是一堆的UUID……
<adam8157> roylez: 弹力大, 袖子和裤腿想往里收缩
<adam8157> roylez: 这个赞
<mert> 关于xwindow编程有什么好的书或者文档，大家给个建议。
<may1i> mert: google
<lyle2000w> supercatexpert: 可以对这个进行命名或设置么？
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> 又要开吵gui toolkit了...
<mert> 不知道什么好，而且中文的好像都是过期的
<adam8157> roylez: 这秋衣难受死了
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/DGtiy.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: 你弱爆了
<adam8157> roylez: 你害我
<mert> well,sorry to waste time..
<roylez> adam8157: 你弱爆了
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> roylez: 我想回家了, 超不舒服
<roylez> adam8157: 我也想回家了，头疼
<adam8157> roylez: 我发个邮件就闪了
<roylez> adam8157: 我混15分钟就跑
<roylez> adam8157: 上午也没上班呢
<lyle2000w> adam8157: 你公司这么早就下班啦？？
<tenzu> 香裆沉默
<adam8157> tenzu: 我下班走啦
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当白白
<adam8157> 白白
<roylez> adam8157: 滚蛋蛋去吧
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪你来咯
<sunjun> 上班就聊天啊
<sunjun> 呵呵
<tenzu> roylez: 这两天忙成狗了
<roylez> tenzu: ....如猪如狗的日子啊
<tenzu> roylez: 报到之前要准备的东西太多了
<roylez> tenzu: 僵尸日子也不好过哦
<tenzu> roylez: 主要是教育部那个学历学位认证恶心, 搞不好得办两个月才能拿到手
<freeayu> 想问下，什么样的程序员，去欧州比较容易
<freeayu> 或者去新加坡打工会比较容易
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • enen,x又起不来了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355936 不知道哪里出错了 统计信息: 发表于 由 速腾1994 — 2011-12-02 17:28 
<freeayu> 看到的全是日本的
<roylez> tenzu: 两个月是幻想的吧
<roylez> tenzu: 我等了3-4个月
<roylez> freeayu: cut the untangible sh*t
<tenzu> roylez: ...
<roylez> tenzu: 活在这朝代，就得天天拜阿弥陀佛，让他早日接你往生
<tenzu> roylez: 我拜神拜的够多了
<freeayu> roylez 什么意思
<freeayu> 我有个在中科院的博士朋友去新加坡了
<roylez> freeayu: 破除幻想，安心码字
<freeayu> 为何是幻想？
 * roylez 下班
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.36kr.com/p/64486.html
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Carrier IQ偷窥事件最新进展：AT&T、Sprint、T-Mobile、HTC和三星证实卷入，苹果证实iOS5之前的系统也安装有该应用，Carrier IQ公司再次更新申明 | 36氪
 * tenzu 恭送主席
<root_> Q
<root_> --help
<root_> q
<snugglestone> knownbad, 帮我翻译一句话
<rothsdad> hi
<sevk> rothsdad, 好  ㍩ 
<snugglestone> knownbad, 文件 aaa 已存在。  File aaa has existed. 还是 File aaa was existed.  还是 File aaa has been existed
<rothsdad> 我有两个电脑，一个a，一个b，a ssh b，b运行一个xterm，如何从a上看到b上xterm上运行的内容呢？
<rothsdad> b中的xterm上运行有cli程序
<ryuuzaki> 中文的好冷清啊，有木有官方的频道
<iol> >
<pocoyo> <
<snugglestone> knownbad, 你不鸟我么
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • goagent无法使用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355942 RT 在win7下能用，在ubuntu下客户端能打开，就是浏览器不能用，设置一切正常 统计信息: 发表于 由 billy8 — 2011-12-02 17:57 
<centerpoint> LiMou_Coding: hello, 我的软件搞好了.规避了在win32下导致崩溃的方法. 但是在win下运行那个py file,都会先运行黑漆漆的CMD,然后再运行GUI,能不能直接GUI阿?
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: !ime
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: !time
<xiaomo> centerpoint: tk?
<centerpoint> xiaomo: pygtk
<LiMou_Coding> centerpoint, 你的意思是： 你要线运行cmd, 然后从命令行运行py ?还是？
<centerpoint> LiMou_Coding: windows下xxx.py双击打开方式就是弹出CMD运行
<kamea> centerpoint: 为什么都不直接用sockaddr，而用sockaddr_in?
<Kandu> centerpoint: 能編譯成 exe 不?
<xiaomo> centerpoint: 具体的给忘了。 记得指定一下非console就行了`
 * CyrusYzGTt 心魔正式向本尊宣戰，維護正義消滅本尊
<centerpoint> Kandu: 灰常想编译为exe 阿,但是弄不好
<hyb> ...
<Kandu> centerpoint: win32 的 exec 分兩類 gui console. 對於  consolee 的, win32 自動給開 cmd 然後分配 stdin/out
<LiMou_Coding> centerpoint, http://docs.python.org/faq/windows.html#how-do-i-run-a-python-program-under-windows. How do I make Python scripts executable 试过这个吗？
<sevk> LiMou_Coding ⇪ t: Python on Windows FAQ — Python v2.7.2 documentation
<Kandu> centerpoint: 你用的解釋器，也許是這種情況?
<whsailing> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<LiMou_Coding> centerpoint, 搜了一下 你用的是pythonw 还是python 去运行py的
<LiMou_Coding> ？
<centerpoint> LiMou_Coding: 正在看你给的URL, 我是安装了pygtk,python,直接双击就可以那样运行,不是在cmd里面输命令
<LiMou_Coding> centerpoint, http://code.activestate.com/lists/python-list/372939/
<sevk> LiMou_Coding ⇪ t: Stop popup cmd window « python-list « ActiveState List Archives
<centerpoint> 好,马上看
<LiMou_Coding> 这个人说 pythonw 对他可以的
<tenzu> 吃饱了
<centerpoint> LiMou_Coding: 谢谢,OK了,pythonw . 我真是水平不行哦..我也google了,怎么就没找到呢...呵呵
<LiMou_Coding> centerpoint, http://docs.python.org/using/windows.html 3.3.4. Executing scripts¶. :) 
<LiMou_Coding> 嗯 解决了就好。 我也的离开一会儿了
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 在图形界面下，系统设置能看到网卡安装且正常！但在命令行里输入pppoeconf提示没有活动的网卡？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355948 这个怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangbodang — 2011-12-02 18:55 
<wujie1> =-O
<wujie1> google+怎么上去
<stock-cn> wujie1: 用i2p代理
<wujie1> 教我
<stock-cn> wujie1: 一个p2p的代理软件
<snugglestone> centerpoint, 昨晚和你打招呼， 你不理我
<snugglestone> knownbad, 和二奶回来了哦
<centerpoint> snugglestone: 可能死掉了,你看到的是ghost, IRC经常出现这种问题
<snugglestone> centerpoint, 哦， 是蓝色的么
<centerpoint> snugglestone: 蓝色的? 好久没见蓝色的了
<kamea> snugglestone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/756945/帮我看下
<snugglestone> centerpoint, 蓝色的 ghost  啊
<centerpoint> snugglestone: 我知道,蓝色的ghost死掉之后变成什么了?
<snugglestone> kamea, 不懂 winsock
<snugglestone> centerpoint, 变成 撒旦
<snugglestone> kamea, 你有同学了
<centerpoint> snugglestone: 哦..你是谁?
<kamea> snugglestone:？
<snugglestone> centerpoint, 蓝色的鬼
<centerpoint> snugglestone: ...
<snugglestone> :)
<centerpoint> snugglestone: 我昨天还问谁知道你在哪呢
<snugglestone> hehe 
<snugglestone> 我去和儿子看变变变了
<kamea> snugglestone: unix的socket就比winsock少了个初始化，你能看懂的
<centerpoint> snugglestone: 你老换nick...
<snugglestone> 我去和儿子看变变变了
<snugglestone> centerpoint, 我真的死了一次
<centerpoint> snugglestone: 是吗?
<centerpoint> snugglestone: 你真的没女人吗?
<snugglestone> 你做我的女人
<centerpoint> snugglestone: 要么你是有女人的,要么你是女人
<centerpoint> snugglestone: 只有女人才天天儿子儿子的
<snugglestone> 好吧
<snugglestone> 男人身女人心
<centerpoint> snugglestone: 我去吃饭.....
<snugglestone> 行么， 就一 娘娘腔
<snugglestone> ...
<lyle2000w> 不知到各位在linux上使用python编程用什么编辑器啊？？？
<hzform> Good night everyone
<ceetozz> thank you
<roylez_> lyle2000w: vim
<hzform> ubuntu 11.10里面的“终端”在哪里呀？
<kamea> 'sockaddr' undeclarted是什么意思？
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • gnome-shell 扩展页面使用方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355950 我写了一个比较详细的图文教程 http://bnuzt.org/archives/806 ，这里就只写文字不贴图了 （1）建议使用火狐浏览器，并到[附加组件]->[插件]里看看 gnome shell intergration 是不是已经启用了。 （2）用浏览器打开 https://extensions.gnome.org/ , 进入扩 ...
<LiMou_Coding> kamea, 检查 包含了正确的头文件 没？
<LiMou_Coding> sys/socket.h
<LiMou_Coding> hzform, 在app search 搜terminal 如果我正确理解你的意思
<kamea> LiMou_Coding: 俺用的是winsock2.h
<LiMou_Coding> kamea, 那包含相应的头文件. window 开发我不知道
<kamea> LiMou_Coding: 嗯
<hzform> LiMou_Coding，我已经把terminal加入快捷程序栏了，谢谢~~
<LiMou_Coding> 不客气
<iCookie> iGoogle: 知不知道 firefox 扩展的构造和辞典转换的原理？
 * Cherrot 这么多i字辈的啊 ;)
<iCookie> 死ee 跑了
<iCookie> 还有谁知道 firefox 扩展的构造和辞典转换的原理？
<hzform> ubuntu11.10使用哪一款防火墙比较好呀
<iCookie> iGoogle: 
<hzform> ubuntu11.10使用哪一款防火墙比较好呀？
<Cherrot> 为什么编辑器喜欢使用空格代替制表符呢？有嘛好处？
<snugglestone> knownbad, 出来
<snugglestone> 应该清理 i 开头的
<snugglestone> Cherrot, 因为不会乱
<Cherrot> snugglestone: 防止不同平台tab宽度不一致导致代码混乱？ 
<snugglestone> Cherrot, 因为是四个一定就是四个宽度
<Cherrot> snugglestone: 哦   那我也用空格好了
<snugglestone> 因为 四个空格让我 兴奋
<Cherrot> snugglestone: ....
<snugglestone> Cherrot, 为什么用 tab 你
<snugglestone> Cherrot, 为什么用 tab 呢
<alpha080> high
<Cherrot> snugglestone: 节省字节， 制表符让我兴奋
<snugglestone> Cherrot, 空格可以让我手贱啊
<snugglestone> 要敲四下键， 制表只打一次， 无趣
<hzform> 以前写程序外加英文录入的时候最不喜欢的就是空格键了
<snugglestone> hzform, 为什么呢
<snugglestone> iloveyou 你酱紫的？？
<snugglestone> hzform, 因为空格键太长了了？ 让你感到自卑了？？
<hzform> 英文word之间有空格
<alpha080> 可以体会啪啪啪的快感
<snugglestone> alpha080, 你闺女睡了么
<hzform> 写程序要保持良好的代码风格
<hzform> 要缩进
<snugglestone> 哦， 我啥都给空格
<Cherrot> snugglestone: 手贱就这样子炼成的哈;)
<hzform> Cherrot这句话是正解~~嘻嘻
<Cherrot> XD
<snugglestone> if ( alpha080 . daughters . hasgrown-up ( )
<alpha080> 就是有空才能上啊。  。。
<snugglestone> snugglestone . son . get_married ( alpha080 . daughters )
<LiMou_Coding> 不同的编辑器对tab的长度解释不一样。  
<snugglestone> if ( alpha080 . daughters . hasgrown-up ( ) )
<snugglestone> snugglestone . son . get_married ( alpha080 . daughters )
<snugglestone> 我酱紫写代码的
<LiMou_Coding> 你不能指望大家都用一样的编辑器
<Cherrot> snugglestone:  . 都要打空格啊？
<snugglestone> :) 手贱啊
<Cherrot> snugglestone: 那 if的闭括号另起一行怎么解释？
<snugglestone> 啥意思
<snugglestone> snugglestone . son . get_married ( alpha080 . daughters ) {
<snugglestone>     snugglestone . son . get_married ( alpha080 . daughters )
<snugglestone> }
<snugglestone> 不另起一行
<snugglestone> 错了
<snugglestone> if ( alpha080 . daughters . hasgrown-up ( ) ) {
 * Cherrot son . get_married ( alpha080 . daughters)  注意单复数.. 真邪恶
<snugglestone>     snugglestone . son . get_married ( alpha080 . daughters ) ;
<snugglestone> }
<snugglestone> 哈哈
<alpha080> Has_grownup 更好点吧
<snugglestone> 正经的是写  hasGroupUp
<snugglestone> 谓词小写
<snugglestone> getMarried
<snugglestone> I->set说话方式(源码)
<snugglestone> I->叫出来(knowbad)
<iCookie> .sqlite
<iCookie> .sqlite文件怎么查看？
<snugglestone> 好累酱紫说话
<snugglestone> I->son->捣蛋 ()
<Cherrot> snugglestone: 他几岁了呀？
<alpha080> 隔壁有 wep加密。。
<snugglestone> cout << I->son->older ()
<snugglestone> 6岁
<alick> iCookie: GUI sqliteman; CLI sqlite3
<iCookie> alick: sqliteman能编辑吗
<CyrusYzGTt> ,, wep最容易破解的，， 怎麼還有人用？？？
<snugglestone> knownbad, 还在和二奶 撑台脚么
<tone_> 以前我的邻居  就都用
<alick> iCookie: no idea. I 只查看过
<iCookie> 感谢 我先装来看看 alick
<alick> iCookie: 看介绍大概可以～
<snugglestone> kamea, winsocket 有 select 函数么
<alpha080> 我想破解。。。系统好久没更新了。
<snugglestone> kamea, winsocket 是阻塞的么
<snugglestone> alpha080, 有女儿了， 好累吧
<snugglestone> alpha080, 我儿子在捣蛋
<alpha080> 唉，上网时间都没了。。
<alpha080> 要陪她做游戏
<snugglestone> 闺女 好玩吧
<snugglestone> 你老婆呢
<tone_> 闺女多大呀
<snugglestone> tone_, 你别想了， 我儿子预定了
 * Cherrot 坏爸爸啊 婚事就这样定了
<hzform> alpha080在做什么工作呀？
<tone_> 我也是给我儿子下订单的
<alpha080> 3<>2
<snugglestone> .....
<snugglestone> 和我抢
<tone_> 你儿子多大了阿
<alpha080> 对不起，金额不足，请再次确认
<alpha080> 老婆看韩剧去了。。。
<iCookie> alick: 打开了倒是 ，左边可以看到条目列表。右边窗口内容出不来............
<tone_> 告诉你媳妇不能看阿  那东西影响智商
<snugglestone> 一上煎蛋， 就看到这个 http://forgifs.com/gallery/d/84332-5/Bikini_bobble_001.gif? 啥意思啊， 乳房太有弹性， 让嘴巴也抖了？？
<alick> iCookie: 得用sql语句啊
<snugglestone> tone_, 让她闺女看
<tone_> 哈哈 那不好 我想有个聪明的儿媳妇
<iCookie> alick: ................ 俺不是码农啊 完全不懂
<alpha080> 不是吧。。。我陪我老婆看了七八年了
<tone_> 那个东西真的不能看 你看看那里面一天都演的什么阿
<alick> iCookie: SELECT * FROM 表名;
<alpha080> 智商岂不是无下限了
<alick> iCookie: 磨刀不误砍柴工
<tone_> 恋爱  婚外恋   在不就是啥也干 还有钱花
<alpha080> 这个。。。其实我只是在旁边意淫女主角。。。
<iCookie> alick: 都半把年纪了。等刀磨好了我也入土le
<hzform> 呵呵~~你这个爱好很独特，学名：YY爱好者
<tone_> 女主角真的不错阿  哈哈
<snugglestone> alpha080, 你闺女我不要了
<alpha080> 为啥？
<snugglestone> 遗传啊
<tone_> 没事  我儿子收类
<hzform> :-O 
<snugglestone> 胎教
<alpha080> 遗传啥了？
<hzform> 怕怕
<snugglestone> 出来一个韩剧女孩， 儿子可受不了
<tone_> 没事    不能遗传的 
<tone_> 没事 来个韩国妞  我儿子都能给他本土化了
<snugglestone> <tone_> 告诉你媳妇不能看阿  那东西影响智商 。。。。。。 <alpha080> 不是吧。。。我陪我老婆看了七八年了。。。。。。。。之后不敢要了
<tone_>  - -#
<tone_> 真的  影响智商   但我媳妇也爱看
<snugglestone> :)
<alick> iCookie: 基本的就几句嘛
<alpha080> 没事儿的，反正再降也不会是负数
<tone_> 也是    不能突破底线的
<snugglestone> alpha080, 老婆看七八年没问题， 基因一般都遗传父亲的。 关键是 你也看了 七八年了
<alpha080> 再说我老婆只看男主角的
<iCookie> alick: 不是计算机专业的。完全没概念啊。告诉我概念了 我都不知道输入哪里
<alick> iCookie: 那你先找找help或manual？
<alpha080> Aircrack.
<tone_> 你俩现聊着  闺女给我留着   我先下了
<snugglestone> 依据鸟儿的理论， 为啥 公鸟 长得越漂亮， 或者叫得越嘹亮， 越能吸引雌鸟。 因为长得越好看或叫得越响亮的公鸟， 基因越优良
<snugglestone> 所以基因都是看男的
<kamea> snugglestone: send函数怎么用了没反应？
<snugglestone> kamea, 你要啥反应。 你的服务端是啥
<snugglestone> kamea, 你贴的是客户端啊
<snugglestone> kamea, 你连到哪了
<kamea> snugglestone: 连接pop.126.com
<snugglestone> 那是啥协议的 
<snugglestone> http???
<kamea> snugglestone: 收到 +OK Welcome to coremail Pop3 Server...
<snugglestone> pop3 协议？？
<kamea> snugglestone: 你不知道pop3协议？
<snugglestone> 你用 socket 干啥
<snugglestone> 你还是正经买本书看啊
<kamea> snugglestone: 自动用telnet方式登录pop mail
<snugglestone> 你还是正经买本书看啊
<kamea> snugglestone: 不知道买什么书
<snugglestone> unix 或者 linux 或者 windows 相关的网络编程的书
<snugglestone> 或者买本 全面的
<kamea> snugglestone: 书名？
<snugglestone> 你找啊
<snugglestone> 去书店
<snugglestone> 你那书店全买穿越， 没有技术类的书么
<kamea> snugglestone: 俺这书店没这种书，只用一些入门的书，连脚本都没
<snugglestone> 你就买入门的书先看啊
<alpha080> 倒。。。我这外行都知道这协议。。
<snugglestone> 好吧
<snugglestone> 我这外外行的不知道
<alpha080> 网上去买啊
<kamea> snugglestone: 入门的只讲C,讲到socket时只用10页
<kamea> alpha080: 推荐本
<kamea> http://www.cnpaf.net/class/pop3/
<sevk> kamea ⇪ ti: 协议大全__POP3协议_中国协议分析网
<snugglestone> C 学完了？？？
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • linux mint下的pywebqq安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355953 1、下载pywebqq http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=342725 2、安装依赖 sudo apt-get install python-notify python-keybinder python-ctypeslib python-webkit python-glade2 3、解压 pywebqq 修改webqqview.py Code: if utils.is_ubuntu_11_xx():    libgobject = ctypes.CDLL('/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libg ...
<snugglestone> kamea, 你打算用 tc3 写程序了？？？
<snugglestone> 还是用 vc 啊
<snugglestone> 用 vc 买本 vc 的书
<kamea> snugglestone: 学不下去，还是用到什么学什么吧， centerpoint说的
<kamea> snugglestone: GCC
<snugglestone> ........
<snugglestone> 好吧
<kamea> snugglestone: 用到什么，学什么
<snugglestone> 说起来， 我的项目还真的要改了
<freeayu> 干嘛要学VC
<kamea> snugglestone: 你找到tc3 for dos了？
<kamea> 我要掉了
<snugglestone> 有了
<snugglestone> freeayu, 他弄的是 winsocket 我还以为他用 vc
<snugglestone> alpha080, email 有哪几个协议啊
<snugglestone> alpha080, pop3, im...那个叫啥名字
<alpha080> Imap
<alpha080> Maybe
<freeayu> 都搞通讯设备？
<snugglestone> o 
<snugglestone> 不是我， 是 kamea 
<alpha080> Mon0 is on channel -1,but the ap uses channel 10
<alpha080> How to fix it?
<snugglestone> cjb 又不能上了
<alpha080> 奇怪，搜索时是 wep ,破解时是wpa2
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=355955
<sevk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 还有没有文泉驿之外的其它的自由黑体
<pocoyo> Freebuilder: 你需求还挺独特。
<Kamea> snugglestone: 战斗之石
<Freebuilder> pocoyo, 纯粹自己打印的我用盗版字体了，但现在写这篇打算公布到网上，所以不能用盗版字体。
<sevk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 还有没有文泉驿之外的其它的自由黑体 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355955 文泉驿正黑打印出来一看效果太细了，微米黑稍粗还行，但字形太呆滞了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2011-12-02 21:26 
<Kamea> 我掉了
<snugglestone> 喷嚏一文章说到 “珠江晚报韩晶元：想到这辈子还有希望看到中山装僵尸，人生顿时有了目标”
<snugglestone> 毛爷爷真的会跳出来么
<adam8157> ca 二房东真TM事儿
<CyrusYzGTt> 就在雷劫要离去的一刹那，我还是没有想到去仙界的方法，只好破釜沉舟，化作一道闪电，不是我速度快如闪电，而是真的变成了一道闪电，混入了雷劫余孽当中，这就是身为暗元素意识体的我拥有的特殊能力，比孙悟空七十二变还能变的，万变不离其宗，超级变变变。
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 你卖的ssh帐号是怎么建的，就是普通用户吗？
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 就像adduser这样吗
<lyle2000w> clear
<lotcor``> ......
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 对
<hasee> 什么？
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 那么网站目录怎么办
<ofan> 没网站目录
<ofan> 不提供空间，没shell
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 那要怎么设置？
<ofan> phoenixlzx: useradd -m -s /bin/false
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 救命啊，我更新了250M那个更新包以后，进不了系统了。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355958 一直在ubuntu登录界面，就是进不去。有何解决方法。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cocoplay — 2011-12-02 21:47 
<hasee> 路过
<phoenixlzx> ofan: thx
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 不对
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 显示用法...
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 自己看man去
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 网上有方法
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 我在看...
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 你也打算卖ssh了?
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 额..只是学习一下
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 因为卖ssh把vps疯了就不好了
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 可以开一个给你自己用, 别看youtube就行了呗
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 我自己用gaeproxy呀
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 看youtube毫无压力
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: goagent?
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: GAEProxy
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 高级货, 没用过
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 我在G+上给你分享了一个goagent掉线的解决方法你看了没？
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: http://www.jianghaizhi.com/wzjs/86.html
<sevk> tenzu ⇪ ti: vps增加ssh账号用来翻墙，即开通没有shell权限的ssh帐号的方法 | 江海志の博客
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 差点忘了还有G+这东西
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: https://kelvin-mirex-svn.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ipv4-hosts/hosts
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 可以直接使用Google、ssl Twitter、ssl facebook
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 我的goagent不是挂掉了, 开始是上传不成功, 后来又是出502, 最后解决了
<Freebuilder> pdf 不支持伪粗、斜体？
<gss_zh> 当A卡遇上GNOME3只有悲剧收场吗?　用系统里自带的附加驱动安装,最上面的任务栏会花掉,用ＡＴＩ官方最新驱动,ＧＮＯＭＥ-ＳＨＥＬＬ启用不了,是不是我哪里没有配置对?
<snugglestone> knownbad, 你好沉默啊
<gss_zh> 有谁也是Ａ
<gss_zh> 卡用户遇到过类似的问题吗?
<snugglestone> 我用的是 nv 看的 A
<iGoogle> Freebuilder: 那有这说法。
<Freebuilder> iGoogle, 你试试
<iGoogle> 内嵌字体，不用说了。无内嵌，就会使用cmap字体替换机制去找系统的。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 小e 你来啦
<adam8157_away> iGoogle: 小e 你来啦
<iGoogle> 小蛋蛋
<Freebuilder> iGoogle, 你试试再说把，在 pdf 中打印出伪粗体
<iGoogle> 小蛋蛋猫
<iGoogle> Freebuilder: 自己测试。
<Freebuilder> iGoogle, 算了，我说了不支持你又不信！
<sevk> 新 Debian发行版 • debian恼火的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355965 sudo apt-get update 获取：1 http://mirrors.163.com sid Release.gpg [836 B] 忽略 http://mirrors.163.com/debian/ sid/contrib Translation-en 忽略 http://mirrors.163.com/debian/ sid/contrib Translation-zh 忽略 http://mirrors.163.com/debian/ sid/contrib Translation-zh_CN 忽略 http://mirrors.163.com/debian/ sid/main Translat ...
<ceetozz> 终端命令行下，有没有这样的功能啊？就是打错了字符串，想回车一次把错的字符串去除掉而不是一个字母的清除。
<drazet> gss_zh, 卸载A
<ceetozz> 哦，不是回车，是删除键
<drazet> gss_zh, 卸载A卡
<iGoogle> Freebuilder: zu. http://imagebin.org/186637 自己看
<gss_zh> drazet: 那用什么驱动?gnome-tewak打开后,ghome-shell那里总是空白的
<iGoogle> 看源码。nnnd 还害我测试。http://imagebin.org/186639
<Freebuilder> iGoogle, 你这截图不能说明任何问题
<iGoogle> 你懂tex不。
<iGoogle> 看第2图
<Freebuilder> iGoogle, 你这什么字体，是有真粗体吧
<Freebuilder> iGoogle, 你传个 pdf 文件来看看，那才能说明问题
<iGoogle> 设置字体，不可能设置粗体的。mainfont
<tenzu> iGoogle: 拜神
<iGoogle> 截图可以不
<zokr7et> shit , Is this utf-8 encoding?
<Freebuilder> iGoogle, 截图不能说明问题
<iGoogle> 整个截图
<iGoogle> 那算了。
<Freebuilder> iGoogle, 汗，可能你连我意思都没搞懂
<iGoogle> 我把你名字加入，显示。这可证明了吧。
<iGoogle> pdf是我的机密，不能给你的啊。
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: Hi, how to set encoding w/ in irssi?
<iGoogle> 今天贴图有点慢。 http://imagebin.org/186641
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ .. 不會。。 xchat飄過
<Freebuilder> iGoogle, 你能把文泉驿正黑在 pdf 中搞成粗体不？不能搞替换，必须是文泉驿正黑。
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ... 我之前狠心 刪除了 私鑰，， 現在不知道 dotcloud怎麼用了
<drazet> gss_zh, 换大便吧  不要用ubuntu
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt:  I  use ssh login a server where is in usa, can't display chinese 
<drazet> gss_zh, gnome3 是渣渣
<iGoogle> 正黑，中文不行。
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ... 好吧，， 那就不說了，， 除非你用 偉大光明正確的 zhpinyinlish
<gss_zh> drazet: debian的gnome3使用A卡不花屏?
<iGoogle> 而且是完全没效果。
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: shit  i change putty session, come later
<Freebuilder> iGoogle, 因为 pdf 不支持伪粗体。
<drazet> gss_zh, 为毛要用gnome3？
<CyrusYzGTt> 哦哦
<kiss_kill> gonme3现在都不敢用
<kiss_kill> 字体设置太可怕了。
<iGoogle> 不可能拿一个字体来说明。
<kiss_kill> 一直用10.04
<wallee> drazet: 渣你妹
<gss_zh> drazet: Ｃ+ＪＳ的桌面,试一下看是不是适合自己,至少unity真的不适合我..
<wallee> drazet: 不懂乱叫干嘛
<kiss_kill> 不带个人色彩，gnome3确实设置方面太少了
<wallee> kiss_kill: 才出来，当然有很多不完善的
<gss_zh> kiss_kill: 有很多扩展挺好玩的
<kiss_kill> unity不评论。用了一段时间，后来还是喜欢gnome3
<kiss_kill> 但是相比2，我还是喜欢2
<kiss_kill> 所以回归10.04 嘎嘎
<kiss_kill> 在效率上面，我个人认为3确实不错
<drazet> wallee, 很渣
<kiss_kill> 但是现在对于我这个半白来说，想舒舒服服的使用，还不够。
<gss_zh> 你们都Ｎ
<kiss_kill> N哦
<gss_zh> 卡,真想不明白当时怎么就弄个Ａ卡...
<kiss_kill> 集成也不错 
<wallee> drazet: 滚你娘的
<gss_zh> 我有点这个想法,把独卡拉掉,用集显了..
<kiss_kill> 你是台机？
<kiss_kill> 还是笔记本？
<wallee> drazet: 不要人云亦云
<gss_zh> 其实开源的那个驱动,似乎也就是上面花屏,不知道其它有什么问题没.
<gss_zh> kiss_kill: 台式
<wallee> drazet: 有点辨别力行不
<Colin-shzsc> 今天中了什么邪了，我 Arch 的内核挂了两回，不是大写灯闪的那种，是说什么 unable to handle paging request 神马的
<kiss_kill> 拉掉算了，或者bios禁掉。用XP或者win7的时候反正要重启，再开就行了
<drazet> wallee, 用过了 很渣
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 好了， 我 把putty 设置成 utf-8 显示 能看到中文了
<wallee> drazet: 报版本，机器配置以及内核版本
<wallee> drazet: 你20年前的机器就不要报了
<kiss_kill> 用了一年多ubuntu，现在单位给配了台台机（win7），都不习惯。XX的，游戏都不知道装了
<gss_zh> kiss_kill: 再google下,没有办法只能如此了,要不然就用下unity或者是没有shell-gnome3,没有shell的gnome3,效率不行.
<wallee> drazet: Linux myhost 3.1.4-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Nov 29 08:55:45 CET 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E31230 @ 3.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<wallee> drazet: 渣你妹
<drazet> wallee, 渣 踩你尾巴了？
<Colin-shzsc> 前端时间我的 N 卡官方驱动忽然出了问题，于是一气之下换成了带实验性 3D 功能（应该就是传说中的 Gallium3D）的 Nouveau
<gss_zh> kiss_kill: 给你一台ubuntu,你都没时间没心情去玩什么游戏,真够折疼人的,不是这个问题就是那个问题,要不然就是看这个代码看那个代码
<Colin-shzsc> 现在用着也挺好
<Kandu> drazet: 理他做甚
<kiss_kill> 哈哈
<wallee> drazet: 最烦都没用多久，听见别人叫就跟着叫，生怕叫慢了
<drazet> Kandu, 没办法 突然被咬
<gss_zh> drazet:  wallee: 是机器人?
<wallee> Kandu: 滚
<wallee> gss_zh: robot 3
<Kandu> drazet: 奇怪的人總是很多的
 * Kandu 滾了
<Colin-shzsc> 真是的，自家的狗身上还发现了几只疑似蜱虫的东西
<wallee> Kandu: ...
<wallee> 草
<wallee> 秦时明月啥时候出
<longxin> 啥
<longxin> 南瓜在不
<kiss_kill> 现在ubuntu支持双线卡切换吗？
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: ssh 下 同时开着 irssi 和 w3m 真卡
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 其实我还想开个xsmm 听歌的
<kiss_kill> zokr7et: 有什么好的下360的歌的地方阿？
<adam8157> ca 来晚了 没踢成
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ .. 到一邊去畫圈圈，， 傷心，，木有可以看/youtube的免費ssh
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 前天搞到一个ssh ，二级域名没法用，只能用来穿墙，或者编译程序
<tenzu> -_-??
<tenzu> 神都不理我了
<adam8157> Kandu: 刚不叫我过来
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ .. (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……，， 是不是想給我 平時用來看youtube
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.nvita.org 最顶上有个free-ssh  注册个
<drazet> kiss_kill, 应该不支持吧
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ .. 看那不太懂，， 算了
<kiss_kill> drazet: 看了几个帖子，有自己实现的
<drazet> tenzu, 乖，我理你
<drazet> kiss_kill, 热切换？
<kiss_kill> 软把？
<drazet> kiss_kill, 我没折腾，t400的双显卡
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: ssh上来就看到个 public_html 但是二级域名没法用 ，我今天蛋疼，在服务器上下载jdk 下载android sdk 编译android 程序玩
<kiss_kill> 了解
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..空間多大？？
<sevk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • Ubuntu 11.10每次开机 屏幕亮度都是最高。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355967 本本型号，dell n4010 ATI 5650. 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhangchen9104 — 2011-12-02 22:48 
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 我 私聊你 把账号借你用用？ SSH 端口转发 你会吧
<Kandu> adam8157: 當時我想看看他反應來着
<Kandu> t 了就不好玩了
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 會， 不過我就用 -CvN -D 7070 -p .. 這樣，我不喜歡放在後臺， 可以直接 ^C 關閉
 * adam8157 我的jobs好像又出问题了, 好多没跑过...
 * adam8157 锻炼去
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 看到没有
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: irssi 我不知道怎么切换会话
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 看到了，，可是貌似不能登錄，， 算了，，我自己解決
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。 服务器地址是 shellbox.nvita.org 
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 可是登錄不了，， 算了，， 謝謝
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 你最好自己注册个，速度还可以 我今天在服务器上wget下载 jdk 速度最高3MB/s
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..額，，
<loiac> ubuntu 11.10 关机老慢了……
<zokr7et> w3m 和 lynx 居然不支持 HTML5和CSS3
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ .. 你還真大響頭，， w3m lynx 支持 html5 css3 會很臃腫的，， 而且貌似還有專利問題
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 西祠胡同的 bbs 地址多少？ 我telnet上去看看
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ .. 我不知道，， 
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 试试 /whois 查询我 看看 hostname
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ... 怎麼是哪個 nvita的，， 你是 非盈利 組織的？？
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 我不是说了么，我ssh上服务器然后irssi的
<gss_zh> 我又回来了,ＧＨＯＭＥ３-ＳＨＥＬＬ可以用了,把原来旧的ＡＴＩ驱动(可能是开源的),删了后,再装ＡＭＤ最新的官方11.11的驱动就可以了,部分切屏会花,但是还好....
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ .. 額，， 怎麼不用 proxychains xhcat 這樣，，
<zokr7et> gss_zh: ati 啊， 我第一次用 ubuntu 也是 ati 显卡 当时快疯掉
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 我去 shell 能用 xchat 么？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 嗯，，設置 端口 和 代理地址，， 就是了，， 俺後就用 proxychains xchat
<gss_zh> zokr7et: 我也差不多,晚上已经差不多放弃,重启下好发现进不了系统,才去把原来驱动删了,再装竟然好了...运气运气
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 打开u2b就看到 lady gaga
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ,, 你不知道麼？？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..
<Kamea> snugglestone:用send()向pop.163.com没反应可能是少了个换行符
<zokr7et> gss_zh: wo 06年用ubuntu   宽屏笔记本1280x800  分辨率不适应，当时不会改x11 
<loiac> 11.10关机好慢啊……
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 我剛剛申請了帳號了，， 還有 把你剛剛泄漏給我的密碼也自己修改吧，， 雖然我不記錄 log的， 但是我的機器整天被 電信研究所 檢測，， 不知道爲什麼，， 你還是修改
<Kamea> zokr7et: 搞Freedos那个?
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 我本地网络太抽筋了， 还是 ssh 传个字符比较快
<zokr7et> Kamea: 啥 FreeDOS?
<gss_zh> zokr7et: 哇,你好早接触linux,想想我是08年知道linux,接着被骗去买了红帽子的光盘,哎,想想真是不友好的体验..
<Kamea> zokr7et: 你以前没搞过Freedos?
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..
<zokr7et> 对了 最近 我用 dropbox 居然可以直接上,web和同步端 都 能上
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ，，
<zokr7et> Kamea: 我连freedos 核心都没弄明白 kernel.sys ?
<zokr7et> gss_zh: 06年我就从ubuntu 那里申请光盘 一次3张，邮费5欧元 ubuntu社区出钱
 * Kamea zokr7et: 哦
<zokr7et> gss_zh: 然后07年我就把我的光驱拆了，windows linux 都用硬盘方式安装
<gss_zh> zokr7et: ０６年时你还在读书吗?环境真是好啊,那时我还只知道Ｃ与ＶＣ,当然还有ＢＡＳＩＣ(小霸王哈哈)
<zokr7et> gss_zh: 嗯，大二，最空虚的一年啊
<zokr7et> 现在毕业了 更加空虚了
<Kamea> zokr7et: 硬盘安装听说对盘有伤害
<gss_zh> zokr7et: Ｌinux真是折腾的事儿啊,刚接触的时候也是如此,太好玩了,一玩就是一天....就是在那边弄系统..
<zokr7et> Kamea: 对什么盘有伤害？
<Kamea> zokr7et: 硬盘
<zokr7et> Kamea: 硬盘不转 留着干嘛？
<gss_zh> zokr7et: ０６年大二,看来你跟我应该是同年毕业,是04 入学０８毕业?还有再深造不?
<zokr7et> gss_zh: 04入学的
<zokr7et> gss_zh: 05年  说错了   我这本地网络太卡 
<zokr7et> gss_zh: freenode 的聊天记录 能查到我06年在这的发言
<gss_zh> zokr7et: 哇,学什么专业的,有这么好的氛围?
<Kamea> zokr7et: 这个频道是06年建的吧?
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<zokr7et> gss_zh: 软件工程
<Colin-shzsc> 转转停停的那才是真正的伤硬盘
<gss_zh> zokr7et: 好专业类!!!打ＣＳ打魔兽打ＲＰＧ打ＤＯＴＡ,一定很爽,我们那时的系里这个专业宿舍都这样子干
<zokr7et> gss_zh: 饿 我喜欢玩局域网联机的RPG，比如泰坦之路，比如圣域，比如暗黑2
<gss_zh> zokr7et: 来个微博链结,要不来个gmail地址也ＯＫ...加关注下,要睡去咯.
<Colin-shzsc> 我一个 simutrans 还是没有真正搞明白……
 * Kamea is gone
<gss_zh> zokr7et: 都是打磨时间的好游戏,我没有一个坚持下来哈.
<zokr7et> gss_zh: twitter 很少上 gmail固定开着 firefox标签， id 都是 zokr7et
<Colin-shzsc> SuperTux 和 Pingus 太不耐玩，有时觉得还不如去扫地雷
<zokr7et> gss_zh: http://twitter.com/zokr7et or zokr7et@gmail.com
<sevk> zokr7et ⇪ t: Twitter
<loiac> 木有人嫌弃ubuntu11.10关机慢吗？
<zokr7et> loiac: 拔电源比较快
<Colin-shzsc> 曾经对 Warzone 2100 的茫然让我了解了我自己不适合打 RTS……
<gss_zh> zokr7et: 发了封邮件,请查收哈.
<loiac> zokr7et: 你的说法和 CyrusYzGTt一样……
<zokr7et> Colin-shzsc: rts 即时战略？
<Colin-shzsc> 说着说着 xcompmgr 崩掉了……
<loiac> 似乎和网络管理器有关
<zokr7et> gss_zh: IT芯？
<gss_zh> zokr7et: YES
<Colin-shzsc> 今天也不知道中了什么邪，内核崩了两回，系统是 Arch
<zokr7et> 有没有人搞android？ 借几个小代码学习下，今天弄adapter绑定数据要疯掉了
<cece> hi 
<zokr7et> cece: hi
<sevk> cece, 好  ㍯ 
<zokr7et> sevk: ·tq
<sevk> zokr7et, 响应。  ㍯ 
<zokr7et> 我切出去下个文件
<zokr7et> 居然有人开发Android下的 git： https://github.com/rtyley/agit
<Colin-shzsc> 总算在 simutrans 里面让火车跑起来了，之前老是把信号机放错
<zokr7et> Colin-shzsc: 怎么感觉是个模拟游戏？
<Colin-shzsc> zokr7et: 是模拟游戏
<zokr7et> Colin-shzsc Linux专用？
<zokr7et> 对了 用过 away 命令怎么取消away状态？
<adam8157> zokr7et: /away
<zokr7et> adam8157: 已经改过来了，原来不带参数就行了
<zokr7et> mao: ipv6?
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:44:58)
<CyrusYzGTt> shuijiao qu
<mao> zokr7et: 是啊
<zokr7et> mao: 我一直以为IPv6 就是6个字节的，没想到是16个字节
<zokr7et> mao: 目前我就记得住一个ip地址 ::1
<mao> zokr7et: 嘿嘿，128位地址.::1是ipv6的loopback吧
<mao> zokr7et: shellbox.nvita.org是什么网站啊
<zokr7et> mao: 哦，一个提供免费shell的网站，
<mao> zokr7et: 乍一看蛮吓人的
<mao> zokr7et: 什么免费shell
<zokr7et> mao: 除了能ssh 上去 其他啥都干不了 home下有个public_html 但是没有提供域名 也不知道哪里绑定域名
<zokr7et> mao: 免费ssh 空间  没有域名绑定‘
<mao> 哦,明白
<mao> zokr7et: 我怎么查不到你ip呢
<zokr7et> mao: 速度还行，我今天ssh上去下载jdk，android sdk  速度能跑3MB/s
<zokr7et> mao: 我ssh之后用的irssi上irc ，你看到的 shellbox.nvita.org 就是我的hostname
<mao> zokr7et: 这样啊，怎么不用原来的网络阿
<zokr7et> mao: 本地网络太慢，
<zokr7et> mao: 还有 我用的windows 没有irssi 用
<mao> zokr7et: 我们这网络也不行，不过上上聊天室还行。
<zokr7et> mao: 反正是用CLI，shell比cmd 好用，就这样习惯了
<mao> zokr7et: 是不是用shellbox.nvita.org,登录之后就相当于自己拥有一个主机
<zokr7et> mao: 嗯 不过这个服务器没有x 你没法远程开x转发，只能用shell
<zokr7et> mao: 我今天蛋疼 在这台机器上下载了 android ndk 编译程序
<mao> zokr7et: 那挺好的啊，难道难道....这就是传说中的云计算....
<zokr7et> mao: 好像不是，我能看到其他用户的目录呢
<mao> zokr7et: 原来这样阿。那它主机怎么给你分配资源呢
<mao> zokr7et: 比如cpu
<zokr7et> mao: http://www.nvita.org 去注册个 等半个小时 这台主机就添加上你的用户了
<sevk> zokr7et ⇪ t: Northern Virginia Information Technology Association - Home 
<zokr7et> mao: 我还真没关心这个，但是我发现貌似有进程数量限制
<mao> zokr7et: 进程数量限制倒是很容易
<may1i> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<mao> zokr7et: 我也注册个玩玩
<may1i> +Zi 是什么意思？
<zokr7et> mao: 有个很痛苦的事情 ，这机器上没有unzip
<mao> may1i: 你也是教育网
<may1i> mao: ?
<zokr7et> may1i: 也是ipv6 ？
<may1i> mao: zokr7et +Zi
<mao> zokr7et: 可以自己编译使用不
<zokr7et> mao: 可以 gcc 还是有的
<zokr7et> mao: ubuntu的系统
<zokr7et> 具体版本我看看 先切出去下
<zokr7et> Linux ubuntu 3.0.0-12-generic-pae #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 16:37:17 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<zokr7et> Linux ubuntu 3.0.0-12-generic-pae #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 16:37:17 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<tIn502> GNOME推出了Gnome Extensions网站，允许GNOME Shell 3.2用户通过浏览器安装Shell的扩展。目前只支持Firefox。Linus Torvalds认为，gnome-3.2正开始变得具有少许可用性。此前，由于变化太大，用户体验太差，“太凌乱”，Linux创始人抛弃了GNOME 3，改用了Xfce
<zokr7et> gcc version 4.6.1 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.6.1-9ubuntu3)
<mao> zokr7et: 居然是3.0的内核
<tIn502> 原來不只是我選擇xfce了
<zokr7et> mao: ubuntu L开头？
<may1i> tIn502: me to + gnome 2
<zokr7et> 11.10是 O对吧？ 这个事 10.04 LTS？
<Tingo> mayli,是我
<Tingo> －。－
<Tingo> 用了下gnome3 就連gnome2我都不想碰了
<zokr7et> 额 Linaro 不是ubuntu代号啊
<zokr7et> Tingo: 为啥？
<Tingo> 因為感覺cpu佔用很厲害
<Tingo> xfce 不是第一次用
<mao> zokr7et: 应该不是ubuntu版本代号
<zokr7et> Tingo: 比起蛋疼的 unity 我觉得 GNOME3 还行
<zokr7et> mao: 怎么看 ubuntu 版本号？
<Tingo> zokr7et: 我用linux mint12
<Tingo> msge
<zokr7et> Tingo: xfce ？
<Tingo> 後來我直接用xfce
<zokr7et> Tingo: 听说linus 在 gnome3 出来后 很不爽，转xfce 去了
<Tingo> 恩
<Tingo> GNOME推出了Gnome Extensions网站，允许GNOME Shell 3.2用户通过浏览器安装Shell的扩展。目前只支持Firefox。Linus Torvalds认为，gnome-3.2正开始变得具有少许可用性。此前，由于变化太大，用户体验太差，“太凌乱”，Linux创始人抛弃了GNOME 3，改用了Xfce
<Tingo> 我之前就貼了
<Tingo> 我早上就在這裡說轉用xfce了
<Tingo> 結果晚上看新聞
<Tingo> 原來他也是如此
<Tingo> －。－
<Tingo> 以前kde也蠻好
<mao> zokr7et: 还真不知道
<Tingo> 自從4開始，花哨了
<Tingo> 然後用gnome2
<Tingo> 最近用了3
<Tingo> 結果悲劇啊
<zokr7et> Tingo: KDE4 真心不习惯，太花哨了
<mao> zokr7et: /etc/下有个issue的文件显示版本号
<zokr7et> Tingo: 我用过一次 openSuSe ,简直是华丽的掉渣
<Tingo> KDE3是經典
<Tingo> suse得gnome main menu是我最最愛
<Tingo> linux mint 也是這個原因我才喜歡得
<zokr7et> mao: cat /etc/issue 心事 Ubuntu 11.10
<Tingo> 現在看來都是浮雲
<zokr7et> Tingo: Linux Mint 也是based on  Ubuntu？
<Tingo> 恩
<zokr7et> 我还是喜欢Fedora
<Tingo> zokr7et: 早有耳聞gnome unity一塌糊塗
<Tingo> 所以特地不用這個
<zokr7et> Tingo: 那玩意叫 Ubuntu unity
<Tingo> 喔
<Tingo> 對
<Tingo> 激動了
<zokr7et> Tingo: Gnome 只有一个 Gnome shell 就是现在加个图盘图标也得装扩展的玩意
<Tingo> 不過gnome do我滿喜歡得
<zokr7et> Tingo: 自从ubuntu 把窗口按钮放左上角 我就开始讨厌
<zokr7et> Tingo: 现在连菜单也学MacOS
<Tingo> zokr7et: 菜單可以不用啊
<Tingo> 其實我覺得關鍵第一要快
<Tingo> 第二是實用
<zokr7et> Tingo: 我的破机器用Gnome3 比 Unity要快多了
<Tingo> mac也沒有很玄的東西
<Tingo> gnome3你覺得實用嗎
<Tingo> －。－
<zokr7et> Tingo: Mac讲究简约的华丽
<zokr7et> Tingo: gnome3 ，我不知道最上面那条子干嘛的，不显示窗口列表 不像unity显示menu ，多放点东西要装扩展 完全就是摆设
<mao> 不管怎么样，我是不喜欢ubuntu的unity
<dexter_> 桌面电脑了
<zokr7et> mao: 我喜欢cli，嘎嘎
<dexter_> 我是tingo
<dexter_> -。-
<zokr7et> dexter_: 你马甲真多，貌似你用xchat ？
<mao> zokr7et: cli是用来耍酷的 ：）
<mao> zokr7et: 不过确实cli效率会很高
<zokr7et> mao: 我觉得cli 要快
<dexter_> zokr7et, 台式机是xchat
<zokr7et> mao: 昨天特意把win7 的 telnet 服务器给开了
<Tingo> zokr7et 說實在的我沒有用過untiy
<mao> zokr7et:怎么？
<zokr7et> Tingo: 我爸的本子上我用wubi装了个u11.10爽了一下
<mao> zokr7et: 你现在是用的windows
<zokr7et> Tingo: 他的本子现在开机 bootmgr显示菜单有3个 ，win 7 ， xp ， ubuntu
<Tingo> 我覺得筆記本還是裝pcbsd比較好
<Tingo> ubuntu太吃電了
<zokr7et> mao: win7 ，不过上irc 是 ubuntu
<Tingo> 我看論壇上說win7很省電？
 * may1i zokr7et mao Tingo 再过几年也许你们就不会这么蛋疼了
<Tingo> 我家電腦上還沒有裝過win7
<mao> Tingo: 我装过pcbsd，不知道为什么cpu使用率一直降不下来
<mao> Tingo: 而且kde超慢
<Tingo> 你看top a 
<zokr7et> Tingo: 不知道 我这蛋疼的机器 ，在linux 下断开wifi 就打不开了，
<Tingo> 額
<Tingo> 你說的基本都沒有遇見過
<mao> Tingo: 现在知道该怎么看进程了，但是也懒得再试了
<Tingo> 你甚麼比j彆扭
<Tingo> 筆記本
<mao> hp 4411s
<zokr7et> 我勒个去刚看了下 top  httpd 占用 cpu 50%
<mao> 要断网了，先下了，明儿再聊
<Tingo> 估計有請求吧
<Tingo> 否則不會那麼高
<zokr7et> 说明这服务器还有支持HTTP服务啊，为毛不给我分配二级域名也不给我绑定域名的机会
<Tingo> 額
<Tingo> 我台式機還沒有裝web服務
<may1i> zokr7et: ........
<Tingo> 只裝了一個amuleweb
<zokr7et> chpasswd 是什么？
<may1i> zokr7et: change password
<Tingo> change password?
<zokr7et> 换密码 不是直接 passwd 么
<zokr7et> chpasswd 占用 cpu 20% 
<Tingo> 你這個是進程？
<Tingo> 那個支持MD5
<may1i> zokr7et: !g chpasswd
<Tingo> http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl8_chpasswd.htm
<sevk> Tingo ⇪ t: chpasswd - Linux Command - Unix Command
<zokr7et> 管他呢 ，反正不是我的机器 公用服务器而已
<may1i> zokr7et: which one?
<dexter_> 去睡觉了
<zokr7et> may1i: http://www.nvita.org/free-shells.aspx
<sevk> zokr7et ⇪ t: Northern Virginia Information Technology Association - Free Shells 
<dexter_> 蛋疼的一天
<zokr7et> 这句话什么意思 --> I am also offering free website vhosting eg. http://username.nvita.org and http://www.yourdomain.com
<sevk> zokr7et ⇪ ti: Redirect
<zokr7et> 洗洗睡了
<lumpy> ~~~
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 又下雨了，冷死了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 上个厕所还要走出门，经过hof, 一不小心这种天气踩个水坑
<may1i> !Time.now
<may1i> !Time.now
<may1i> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<alvin_rxg1> Jagdwurs1: 下雨了
<Jagdwurs1> lags!
<alvin_rxg1> Jagdwurs1: o2 无线网络呐？
<alvin_rxg1> Jagdwurst: http://goo.gl/A2cvx
<sevk> alvin_rxg1 ⇪ ti: Wer bin wahr mich [http://519806907.qzone.qq.com]
<Jagdwurst> lags
<flh> flhSer: ?q 
<flh> flhSer: 崟不
<flh> flhser5: hi
<flh> flhser5: hi
<flh> flhser5: no book
<flh> flhser5: 无声了
<flh> flhser5: beibei
<ofan> yoooooo
<alvin_rxg> hoooooooo
<ofan> 豆瓣速度好慢
<alvin_rxg> 你不是有 vps？还慢？
<ofan> vps有什么用
<ofan> 我本地网慢
<ofan> 或者是豆瓣本来就慢
<sevk>  06:04
#ubuntu-cn 2011-12-03
<snugglestone> 今天是星期六么
<fivesheep> snugglestone: 明天
<snugglestone> 你美国是明天吧
<snugglestone> 应该我系统时间没错吧， 我系统是星期六。
<snugglestone> 难不成今天真的是星期五？ 儿子要上学???
<snugglestone> alpha080, 平时是你带闺女， 星期六星期天休息么
<alpha080> 呃，不一定。老婆回娘家了
<snugglestone> 哦
<alpha080> 今天准备挂机并啃书
<snugglestone> 闺女也回娘家了？？
<snugglestone> 今天解放啦
<alpha080> 难得浮生半日闲。
<alpha080> 是啊，一夜回到旧社会
<snugglestone> 啃啥书， 技术类的？ 小说？
<alpha080> 蟒蛇书。。。
<snugglestone> .....
<snugglestone> 我去厕所了
<snugglestone> 带本圣经故事去看
<alpha080> 小说太没意思，十年前看的差不多了
<alpha080> 呃，啥版本的圣经？
<tIn502> james king
<snugglestone> 不是圣经， 是圣经故事。 
<snugglestone> 就是吧圣经里的一些故事抽出来的， 不是正经圣经
<alpha080> 哦，今天不带儿子出去玩？
<alpha080> 天气这么好啊
<sevk> 新 编译或打包 • 求助一下 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355991 ubuntu10.10,误删了/usr/share/stardict文件夹，现在在终端下重装sudo apt-get install stardict,也找不回来了。我该怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sitinl — 2011-12-03 8:26 
<gplfeng> Yacy给力
<larry>  /quit
<AsuraLe> awesome 怎么样休眠？
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 推荐个 vps?
<lei`> 嗨
<lei`> 请问能认bash弹出gtk提示窗口的那个软件叫什么名字来着
<sevk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu下虚拟机无法识别USB 大家看这是怎么回事啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355994 RT，我主机ubuntu11.10，装了个virtualbox跑WIN7，增强包神马的都安上了，可是win7就是识别不了U盘 我从网上查了好多解决办法，像把自己的用户加入到vboxusers组里面，编辑/etc/fstab最后加一行none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=1001,d ...
<lei`> lei`
<lei`> lei`:
<lei`> sevk: /?
<sevk> lei`, 休息一下...  ㍢ 
<sevk> 新 软件/网站开发 • Rabbitvcs不支持中文目录 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355995 各位好，我前段时间安装了Rabbitvcs，一直使用下来没有什么问题，但最近发现某些开发人员提交的中文目录，rabbit识别不了，就是比如如下目录结构 a（dir) ---b（dir) -------目录1（dir) -----------文件1 -----------文件2 ----c（dir) --------d（dir) ----------- ...
<mao1> 如何修改主机名后不用重启立即生效
<Patrick_DJ> 有没有人用过monodevelop2.8吗？稳定性如何?
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> 为何要用monodevelop2.8
<Patrick_DJ> 如果要在ubuntu下开发点小型的c#程序的话，好像只有monodevelop可选吧?
<Pwnna> ,,
<Pwnna> 为何用C#?
<Pwnna> Patrick_DJ: 看看vala
<Patrick_DJ> Pwnna: 好的
<Pwnna> Patrick_DJ: GUI吗？
<knownbad> mao1: hostname 新名字
<Patrick_DJ> Pwnna: 是啊，你说的vala是别的编程语言吧？不适合啊。
<Pwnna> Patrick_DJ: 你要干嘛啊？
<mao1> knownbad: 谢谢啦
<knownbad> 但只是暂时的。
<mao1> knownbad: 嗯。我知道，得修改/etc下的文件
<Patrick_DJ> Pwnna: 其实是想做个在windows下运行的小工具。但是又不想在虚似机里开发，更不想切换到windows系统. =_=
<Pwnna> Patrick_DJ: ... 为windows做小工具干嘛？。。
<Pwnna> 。。。。
<knownbad> 嗯，再 /etc/init.d/hostname.sh start 下生效。
<xiangfu> Patrick_DJ, C 就够了。小工具。命令行的。:)
<xiangfu> Patrick_DJ, python 也可以。
<Patrick_DJ> Pwnna: 给公司里其他人用的。
<xiangfu> Patrick_DJ, 你是DJ？
<Pwnna> Patrick_DJ: ...
<mao1> knownbad: thanks
<Patrick_DJ> xiangfu: 不是DJ，是名字里字母首写之类的。
<knownbad> no problem.
<knownbad> snugglestone: 高价出售vpn，要不要买？
<Patrick_DJ> Pwnna: ... -_-
<snugglestone> 不要
<snugglestone> 不要
<snugglestone> 不要
<snugglestone> 我有 ssh
<knownbad> 高价出售ssh，要不要买？
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: java
<knownbad> 买啦，我知道你不喜欢占人便宜特地高价卖给你。
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: 要用到公司开发的.net库。java行不通. 0_0
<sevk> 新 Shell脚本 • Ubuntu 中shell程序的意思 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355997 请问：if [ -z $2 ];什么意思？ mv -f $1 $2什么意思？ #!/bin/bash function changename() { if [ -z $2 ];then echo "lack function parameter " return -1 fi mv -f $1 $2 return 0 } 统计信息: 发表于 由 pumasare — 2011-12-03 10:25 
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: 本来还想在家里搞一搞的，看到只能去公司里弄了。
<snugglestone> 。。。。。
<snugglestone> 不买
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: 什么公司阿
 * knownbad 拿鞭子
<knownbad> 买不买？
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: GIS类的公司。
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: .net 有什么好处？
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: IDE牛唄，都被VisualStudio带坏了。visualstudio带有很多方便的功能吧，改代码和调试都很方便的说。
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: 比如调试吧，可以边调试边改代码
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: shell 中 redirect 到另外一个 tty 上，也可以的到这个功能
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: 针对win平台带gui的产品比较多吧？
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: 都是gui的。在win下很少有开发non-gui的公司吧。
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: 没有吧，不然也不教windows了
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: 是啊。我身边认识的开发人员，没有一个是在linux下开发的，所以我对在linux下开发都不怎么了解。
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: 老是听别人说vim有多么的强大，可是到了我手上，就成了传统的notepad。
<jiero> roylez 主席下午好。
<roylez_> jiero: .
<jiero> roylez_ 我在网上发现另一主席。不知叫什么名字的 TualatriX
<jiero> roylez_ 为啥加入频道都要有欢迎信息啊。。。
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 推荐vps
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: ....
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 没买过
<xiong_> 大家觉得诺基亚的N9怎么样
<pocoyo> df
<freeflyi1g> xiong_: 好啊
<xiong_> 不是 软件很少阿
<freeflyi1g> xiong_: 前提是要是有人送我个
<xiong_> 。。
<xiong_> 当然要自己买咯
<Patrick_DJ> 大家好，我平时都是用tar xvf filename来解压文件，但是它总是把所有的文件名给列举出来，我不希望这样。tar工具有没有什么参数来取消列举文件名啊？
<orafy> tvf
<ofan> tar xf
<Patrick_DJ> orafy: 谢谢
<Patrick_DJ> ofan: 3ks
<ofan> tar本身不提供压缩
<Patrick_DJ> ofan: 嗯，这个我知道，它是中介形式的。
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 刚升到12.04挺稳定 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356003 上午趁着有时间，就从11.10直接升到12.04了 火狐升级到9.0了，速度快好多 整体上还行，就软件中心有些小崩溃 大家都赶紧滴：sudo update-manager -dc 上张图： 1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangtianh6 — 2011-12-03 11:30 
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: 那些功能跟 vim没有关系吧，基本都系统提供的，debug是其他程序提供的
<lyle2000w> 有在玩vim的兄弟啊，我现在学习python准备也使用vim哦，
<lyle2000w> 吃饭，吃饭去
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • pdigin-ofetion插件是不不能用了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356006 我用的是empathy，以前用pdigin-ofetion插件（就是openfetion的那个），最近几天一直登陆不上去，换用飞信号也不行~~有人遇到同样的问题吗？ 顺便问下，aur上安装了gtkqq但是打开报错：** WARNING ** : prepare sql error. SQL(select qqnumber,last,passwd,status,re ...
<ofan> vim党撸过
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN,SSH
<alpha080> Free,we need free.
<Freebuilder> 文泉驿所谓开源，源码在哪？
<jiero> Freebuilder:  你没看它们的网站么。
<ofan> I paid it!
<Freebuilder> jiero, 以正黑来说，只看到了 ttc
<jiero> Freebuilder: some tools making the font isn't open source though...
<Freebuilder> jiero, 那 ttc 是怎么编译出来的，总有个源码吧
<jiero> Freebuilder: 哦。源码是ttf的。位置我忘了，但是是个svn，用自动脚本每天做新的。
<jiero> 错了。。源码不是ttf的。。。
<jiero> Freebuilder: 你直接联系要代码罢了。。。
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • Ubuntu 11.10 + windows 7 启动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356012 我的笔记本上原先装了如下系统 C盘 XP 主分区 D盘 无 逻辑分区 E盘 无 逻辑分区 F盘 无 逻辑分区 G盘 WIN7 逻辑分区 前几天装了Ubuntu11.10 覆盖了C盘下的XP系统，现在是Ubuntu能够启动，但是WIN7无法启动。 我做了下面这些尝试 1. 修改Ubuntu下GRUB ...
<jiero> /me 现在觉得一个类型的软件5个就够了，所以手机程序200个就够多了。
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 失败了？
<jiero> Evanescence:  现在 gnome-shell-extension 可以从它们网站上激活评论了。。。
<soiamso> jiero: linux有个基于tty的调度器，叫什么？
<jiero> Evanescence: 要是以后再加个脚本。。。自动重启gnome-shell，就和firefox一样了。
<Evanescence> jiero: you can creat and upload extension now
<jiero> soiamso: 问错认了。
<jiero> Evanescence: 哦。
<jiero> Evanescence:  if i can 
<Evanescence> jiero: of course you can
<alpha080> Yes,we can.
<jiero> Evanescence:  DIY is way to hard for me - a nasty man.
<jiero> alpha080:  you would help, right?
 * jiero hug alpha080
<soiamso> ofan: 你的服务器有没有Traffic control的？
<ofan> soiamso: 没有..
<ofan> vps只有流量限制
<soiamso> 怪不得时快时慢
<ofan> 恩
<ofan> 我本地网都经常卡
<jiero> ofan: ...
<soiamso> jiero: 是不是觉得ofan在开脱
<ofan> 。。。
<ofan> 我豆瓣都刷不出来
<alpha080> Anyone in alphatown?
<soiamso> ofan: burst的快
<soiamso> alpha080: 去过
<ofan> busrt的没法用
<soiamso> ofan: 看在什么网上，如果在联通还可以
<ofan> 以前我就联通的
<ofan> 上burst的很慢
<sitaback> cc
<ofan> 超卖太严重
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在ubuntu 11.10 里 看rm格式的 视频 尺寸 不对哦。用系统自带的。和SMplayer 都不对 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356013 是rm 格式。。rmvb格式的倒是 没事.. 比如：在windows本来是 600*400 的 分辨率。到ubuntu 里面成 300*400了？ 这咋办？？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chu358177 — 2011-12-03 12:25 
<jiero> ofan:  美国是不是华人相当多啊。。。
<larry> LA 这边是比较多, 其它地方还不知道, 听同学说是很多滴
<Patrick_DJ> 我用 sudo aptitude install gnome-core-devel
<Patrick_DJ> sudo aptitude install gnome-core-devel
<Patrick_DJ> sudo aptitude install gnome-core-devel
<Patrick_DJ> 我用sudo aptitude install gnome-core-devel命令，得到的结果为：Score is 1076。　大伙觉得可装否？
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: LA 那个，下飞机，中文广播，工作人员是华人，警察是华人，移民局官员是华人
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 基本和到国内大城市一个感觉
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 如果是东航国航的航班，基本飞机上比在国内旅游飞机的华人比例还高
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 说不定那些警犬也爱包子...
<tiger_> mint和ubuntu也没有什么区别
<jiero> larry: o
<jiero> MeaCulpa ...
<jiero> MeaCulpa 我都不知道国内飞机的情况。。。没坐过。。。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 到达还好，出发就别提了，安检过了以后，一个方向就是亚太了，浦东机场里老外都要比那里多的多
<jiero> MeaCulpa 浦东是上海吧。。。我上次去上海是19年前了
<jiero> 哦。上次坐飞机，从香港起飞的时候，都没看到几个黄皮肤的。。。
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助！光盘安装ubuntu11.10看不到硬盘分区 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356018 在win7的本子上用acronis腾了30G出来装的linux，但是在装ubuntu的时候认不出硬盘的分区。 live CD下用 sudo fdisk -lu和sudo parted /dev/sda prin和sudo parted -l的结果如下 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -lu ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo parted /dev/sda prin Error: /dev/sda: ...
<jiero> MeaCulpa 你也去美国旅游过？
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 溜达过一圈
<metbsd> 美国个破地方
<metbsd> 治安差的要命
<alpha080> Brooklin
<jiero> alpha080: ???
<Patrick_DJ> 我有预感，我的系统被我搞来搞去，活不长了。
<jiero> Patrick_DJ: 那就在它罢工之前制定好迁移计划并执行。然后重装。
<freeayu> 各位同学，我正在西塘 :)
<Patrick_DJ> Patrick_DJ: 倒是没多少要备份，就是装软件麻烦点。0_0
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 没觉得
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 中国治安好....
<MeaCulpa_> 中国犯罪率低的离谱
<alpha080> dont Agree
<MeaCulpa_> alpha080: 在家抽老婆一嘴巴，在那里计入犯罪率，这里不计入
<MeaCulpa_> alpha080: 路边赌博，这里不算，那里算
<MeaCulpa_> alpha080: 我国犯罪率因此极低
<alpha080> @ @....
<metbsd> 美国都是明刀明抢的干，在中国起码不会这样
<alpha080> Strong agree. ..
<jiero> metbsd: 那个么。一年也没几个。
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 那是应为人多空间小
<metbsd> 枪支泛滥的结果
<jiero> metbsd: 你去查就是了。
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 你试试看，要是人少，路边有一圈人在赌博，你一个良家妇女路过试试看
<jiero> metbsd: 反正都是公开的。然后你对比下baidu出来的中国枪支结果。
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 枪支是保护弱者的
<larry> 上次听到一个消息, LA 附近一个黑人兄弟持枪抢劫了一个留学生的午饭
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 枪支是消灭体格差别的必须武器
<alpha080> 跟枪没有关系。
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: 你不是用sandbox的吗？
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 要是没枪，美国就是老黑的天下了...
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: 不是，直接搞的。
<lyle2000w> 各位童鞋，最近有什么电影推荐下不？？？
<alpha080> 飞车抢劫的多的是
<soiamso> lyle2000w: 丁丁
<MeaCulpa_> 人猿？
<lyle2000w> soiamso: ???
<MeaCulpa_> TinTin!
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: 听说过这东西，但是一直没用过它。
<jiero> MeaCulpa 泰山？
<jiero> Tintin？啥。
<soiamso> MeaCulpa_: 落画了
<jiero> 狮子王@
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: btrfs就有这个功能
<jiero> 没人重新制作个狮子王的游戏啊。
<lyle2000w> 看过了，狮子王
<jiero> 3D的狮子。
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 美国至少是坏人难搞枪，好人容易搞。这边正好相反
<metbsd> 中国起码不会动不动拔枪射人，在美国人的生命太没保障
<soiamso> MeaCulpa_: 枪是消灭一切权力腐败的唯一途径
<jiero> MeaCulpa: Primal Carnage , watch the game teaser
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: 记下了，谢谢。 :)
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 美国人至少知道谦虚礼貌...哪怕是枪支被迫的
<jiero> metbsd: 比被车撞的几率还低
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 中国我比你壮就是可以扁你，不用担心
<alpha080> 我们都用斧头而已。。。
<metbsd> 美国还谦虚礼貌？一群自我中心的禽兽
<jiero> alpha080: 用匕首不好吗。
<jiero> metbsd: 。。。你是很奇异的禽兽之一啊。
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 退一步说，不仅常校准的，百姓手中的枪，其实和军队比起来，基本和查到一样
<metbsd> 这里原来这么多崇洋媚外的假洋鬼子
<lyle2000w> 还是用硫酸好点
<metbsd> 在国外做了二等公民还不算
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 美国月亮就是圆。大气成分不同，光晕边界效应不一样，亮度也大
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 我只求客观
<alpha080> 至少比不是公民好
<metbsd> 还回国冒充喝过洋墨水，骗没出国的人
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 说的就是么。。。
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 你可以观测
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 你可以观测，天文现象
<metbsd> 其实呢，现在出国的中国人很多
<metbsd> 你们也骗不进
<jiero> metbsd: 。。。。。。
<Patrick_DJ> 我的ubuntu10.04上的glib是2.24.0版本的，用aptitude 重新安装得到的信息说已经是最新版了。但是当我编译gtk-sharp时跟报告说是glib至少要2.28版本。
<alpha080> 呃，观念没出国的人很少
<jiero> metbsd 自我中心你是很好的榜样呢。。。
<metbsd> 每天在这里说美国怎么怎么，中国怎么怎么不好，真是闲的蛋疼
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 你这逻辑不对嘛。猪肉比人肉好吃，难道要去作猪？
<jiero> metbsd: 不错。。。都是你说的。。。
<freeayu> 我在古镇还上网
<Patrick_DJ> 大家知道如何升级到最新版的libglib-dev吗? 我相信有2.28.0版本。毕竟我的ubuntu是10.04，２年了。
<jiero> Patrick_DJ: 编译；找ppa（deb包
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: build by yourself
<jiero> Patrick_DJ: 是的，就是这样的。
<RuiZi> 有人吗？
<Patrick_DJ> jiero,soiamso: 了解。
<alpha080> 没
<lyle2000w> 我还在喘气呢！！
<jiero> alpha080: 在家？
<alpha080> 嗯，手机
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: 开源的好处是你不会锁在任何版本上，而且基础库不会因为需要盈利故意搞得向下兼容性很差
<RuiZi> 请问 用UBUNTU 做 NFS 用 WIN7能挂载上 但是打不开 
<soiamso> RuiZi: ACL 问题
<RuiZi> soiamso: 如何解决？
<soiamso> RuiZi: 查 debug的方法
<soiamso> RuiZi: 看看是什么问题
<RuiZi> soiamso: 是 UBUNTU 这边的问题？
<jiero> alpha080: 手机IRC。。。都好。。。我手机还没装中文。。。
<soiamso> RuiZi: 是阿
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: 嗯，但是我还是有想哭的欲望。
<alpha080> 900还不装？
<RuiZi> soiamso: 哪我在用另一个UBUNTU挂载试试 
<yunfan> 帝都哪里有硬盘恢复数据的？ adam8157?
<RuiZi> soiamso: 不缺定是啥问题。。 挺郁闷的
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: 不是越新越好吧
<jiero> alpha080: 手机还是一天一冲比较放心。。。装中文，就是装 ibus或者scim。。。
<adam8157> yunfan: 中关村满大街...
<yunfan> adam8157 中关村是个黑名单词
<alpha080> 明白。。。
<adam8157> 那就不知道了...
<jiero> yunfan: 明天是4号。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 四号杂了？
<RuiZi> 用SAMBA 共享 能添加文件 能删除文件 但是双击打开文件就没响应。。 
<yunfan> adam8157 关键是收费 会不会收个几万？
<jiero> yunfan: 看看有没有1万人挤 ubuntu中文论坛。
<jiero> yunfan: 可以做广告。
<yunfan> jiero: 怎么可能
<soiamso> RuiZi:  能传送吗?
<adam8157> yunfan: 那不晓得啊 都很黑的
<jiero> yunfan: 4000人说不准。
<RuiZi> soiamso:  可以
<soiamso> RuiZi: 能下载吗？
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: 版本不足编译不了。用老系统就是这点麻烦，或者装个老的软件包，它就会自动的把我其它的某些软件包给降低版本了。
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: 在编译什么阿？
<jiero> 恢复数据都是很贵很贵的。。。
<jiero> 为啥呢。
<soiamso> jiero: 不是很多人懂
<jiero> soiamso: 觉得应该很多人想要学吧
<Kandu> Patrick_DJ: 源裡沒 gtk-sharp 的話，只能編譯老版本 gtk-sharp 用了, pc 裡寫好依賴了，自己編譯新的通不過的
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: 太依赖包管理了，如果是开发型的项目，还是自己编译
<soiamso> Kandu: gtk-sharp, mono ？
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: vala 就很聪明，没有鸟mono
<jiero> Kandu: 是不是gtk#已经完蛋了？...
<Kandu> soiamso: 剛 Patrick_DJ 說過的呀...
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: 嗯,monodevelop。还是想试用一下。　vala的非主流吧？
<Kandu> jiero: 不知道
<Patrick_DJ> jiero: github上，它还在更新代码的说。
<ofan> metbsd: 这个多虑了
<metbsd> ？？
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 有无人试过：手机通过蓝牙连接电脑上网。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356024 有无人试过：手机通过蓝牙连接电脑上网 注意，不是电脑通过手机上网。。。 电脑已经能上网，要的是让手机通过蓝牙也能上网。 我在瘟下实现过。 就不知linux有什么软件能实现。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 错 ...
<ofan> metbsd: 美国也不是谁都能掏出枪来打你
<metbsd> 要不是911，我也可能去美国了
<metbsd> 911前美国确实还行
<metbsd> 除了治安差点
<loiac> ubuntu 11.10  关机慢似乎和网络管理器有关  有人有研究么？
<hasee19890612> 难怪我们国家有的地方  买菜刀还要实名制呢
<metbsd> 911后美国就是个人心惶惶的地方，锁了几道门也要在枕头下放把枪那种
<metbsd> 美国的左轮也就几百美金
<loiac> hasee19890612: 我也是神州
<metbsd> 就是带不回来
<loiac> 神舟
<hasee19890612> a550 I3
<loiac> hasee19890612: hp650 d1
<metbsd> 神舟好吗
<metbsd> 我的是thinkpad t410
<hasee19890612> 两年了  没啥问题
<loiac> metbsd: 神舟  挺好……
<metbsd> 屏幕发白不
<loiac> 我的三年多了
<hasee19890612> 我感觉 可以
<loiac> 不了解  什么叫发白啊？
<metbsd> 你的神舟啥型号
<metbsd> 就是看久了会累不
<loiac> 还好  不过将近三年时坏了  然后换了一个  有一个点  似乎是个旧屏  别的就没什么问题了
<metbsd> 怎么坏？
<metbsd> 屏一般可以修的
<hasee19890612> 从早到晚 13，4个小时  没感觉屏幕有什么问题
<loiac> 嫌亮可以调暗啊
<loiac> 花屏
<loiac> 寝室的gateway2年坏了3次   这是概率问题  我觉得
<loiac> 反正人家给你换就是好事 呵呵
<hasee19890612> 呵呵  我宿舍三台神舟  两年 没事
<loiac> 当时就差一个月过保修     呵呵
<loiac> 我的三年半了
<loiac> 08年十一买的  当时hp650 的
<loiac> hp650 d1  第一次降价
<jiero> loiac: 我的DELL三年半坏了主板
<jiero> 确切说是那批没召回的有问题的显卡。
<hasee19890612> 你们都用的 ubuntu 哪个版本
<loiac> jiero: 呵呵   我的就坏了一次显示器
<yunfan> adam8157 我老爹天真的以为恢复硬盘顶多1k 额
<loiac> hasee19890612: 11.10
<yunfan> adam8157 我跟他说 我现在只有7k 估计钱不够 要下个月发了工资给他恢复  额
<loiac> 我是追新族   有新版本不更新难受
<hasee19890612> 呵呵  我也爱追新 
<adam8157> yunfan: 先问问看 网上查查价格
<loiac> 我打算等到1204就开始老老实实用LTS
<loiac> 呵呵
<yunfan> adam8157  网上都很滑头阿
<ofan> http://goo.gl/DSr7x  这个实在太帅了！
<sevk> ofan ⇪ ti: 照片 - Google+
<hasee19890612> 我现在用 linux mint 12
<ofan> http://code.google.com/p/gource/
<sevk> ofan ⇪ ti: gource - software version control visualization - Google Project Hosting 
<MeaCulpa_> 左轮杀伤力大，但准头差，难用
<loiac> hasee19890612: 你用的什么源？我就觉得mint没有国内源  所以一直用ubuntu  现在卸了unity只用gnome3
<loiac> hasee19890612: 感觉还不错
<MeaCulpa_> 普通人不仅常校准，和匕首差别不大
<hasee19890612> 国内有一个
<hasee19890612> 比较好  设置 什么的 
<loiac> hasee19890612: 哦   其实无所谓了 习惯问题 用惯ubuntu了   不过ubuntu的主题风格真要改改了  太压抑  不耐看
<jiero> loiac: 。。。基本永不上mint的东西。装mint就是一个预先设置好的ubuntu罢了。。。
<hasee19890612> 恩  等12.04再 看看吧
<loiac> jiero: 差不多   不过这念头都懒嘛   mint毕竟比ubuntu更方便一点
<loiac> hasee19890612: 嗯  就看1204争气不   再不给力就考虑换发行版了
<hasee19890612> 恩  新手 ubuntu 还是有一点麻烦  
<loiac> hasee19890612: 说实话  ubuntu比原生的windows都方便
<loiac> hasee19890612: 习惯啊……  呵呵
<hasee19890612> 只是 windows 应用比较多 
<loiac> hasee19890612: 就是它的应用多  做它的优化多  所以windows才那么”好用“
<hasee19890612> 恩   我是讨厌广告 才来linux的  
<ofan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhbzEwxbCfI&feature=player_embedded
<sevk> ofan ⇪ t: YouTube - PHP Development
<loiac> hasee19890612: 我是喜欢折腾才用ubuntu的
<hasee19890612> 呵呵 
<hasee19890612> 我从ubuntu10.04接触linux的 换了不少发行版
<loiac> hasee19890612: 我从904开始的
<loiac> hasee19890612:  也试过opensuse  mandriva fedora cent os mint 甚至ylmf 开拓者 
<metbsd> 你的神船是啥型号的
<loiac> metbsd: hp650
<hasee19890612> a550I3
<loiac> metbsd: 应该停产了都
<loiac> 说实话神舟的质量还是靠谱的   不过没什么技术创新 不好听就是组装笔记本
<loiac> 不过话说那写所谓的技术其实是可有可无的
<hasee19890612> loiac: 我喜欢    至少 拆起来很方便
<yunfan> loiac: 是的 我之前有个 用了几年了都没爆炸 电源滚烫 但是就是不炸
<imtxc> 额 培训班那老师又打电话了，我说不去了，人家还火了。。
<loiac> 比如thinkpad
<loiac> 那乱七八糟的一堆软件  看起来牛逼  开机运行慢死
<loiac> 我的电源那次捂被子里烧了 当时都糊了 后来凉凉还能继续用……
<metbsd> 现在的笔记本哪个不是组装的
<loiac> metbsd: 不是这个意思  神舟没创新  就是一个劲压价钱
<metbsd> 你的被子没烧起来
<loiac> metbsd: 木有啊  哈哈
<metbsd> 电源烧了换个新的就行了吧
<loiac> mes当时电源啪一声断电了   我就想完了 还要找售后 结果凉了以后没事  继续用 用到现在
<loiac> metbsd: 应该是有断电保护的
<metbsd> 又不是你的主机烧
<loiac> metbsd: 哈哈   其实主机烧保修期内应该也是管的
<metbsd> 烧了也可以修的
<metbsd> 现在啥都可以修
<loiac> metbsd: 这倒是……
<flh> 求助：Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install.evswXY 要怎么办？
<metbsd> 除非是是笔记本太旧，无法胜任才需要升级
<loiac> 现在内存好便宜……
<metbsd> 我也升级6G了
<metbsd> 才一百多就能买到4G
<loiac> metbsd: 我都冲动了……
<loiac> 是
<flh> 求助：我想删除xorg上的驱动fglrx 然后再安装，要如何才能删除fglrx-dr?
<metbsd> 你升级内存了
<loiac> metbsd: 关键我的只支持ddr2 sg的
<imtxc> 4K 能买个啥本  女娃娃用。
<loiac> 单条
<flh> 求助：Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install.evswXY 要怎么办？删除fglrx驱动，再安装
<loiac> imtxc: 我觉得除了mac和sony都差不多
<imtxc> loiac: 有道理，其实我是问，现在的价格 这样的钱能买到什么样子的配置，，，，
<metbsd> 能买到很好配置的笔记本
<loiac> imtxc: 4000都很牛逼了……
<imtxc> loiac: 是么，都没买了解过好长时间了。
<flh> 求助：Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install.evswXY 要怎么办？删除fglrx驱动，再安装
<loiac> 差一点的牌子  i5 独显 2g 一点问题都没有
<sevk> 新 C/C++/Java • MyEclipse开发jsp出错。。。请大神给个解决办法。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356027 按照视频配置好myeclipse，之后点击run on server 之后就会弹以下内容： Port 80 required by Tomcat at localhost is already in use. The server may already be running in another process, or a system process may be using the port. To start this server you will need to stop the o ...
<hasee19890612> i3二代 2g 750g 1g独显 东芝的   要是买 神舟   宏基  还能更好 
<loiac> imtxc: http://www.360buy.com/product/515306.html
<loiac> imtxc: 这是戴尔的  都i5   1g独显  4g内存了
<imtxc> loiac: 这么牛。。。
<metbsd> 华硕A系列也不错
<metbsd> N就更好了
<loiac> imtxc: 我觉得  女生别的都无所谓  内存稍微大点（方便淘宝 多网页）  硬盘大点（放电视剧电影）  就行了
<loiac> imtxc: http://www.360buy.com/product/405009.html
<sevk> loiac ⇪ ti: 【华硕A43EI241SJ-SL】华硕（ASUS）A43EI241SJ-SL 14.0 英寸笔记本电脑（i5-2410M 2G 500G 1G独显 Win7 绿色） 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<metbsd> 颜色有很多
<metbsd> 女孩子喜欢
<imtxc> metbsd: 谢谢
<loiac> imtxc: 再加一两百升下内存  没一点问题
<metbsd> 显卡也够好
<imtxc> 谢谢哈
<loiac> 谁对1110关机慢感兴趣啊？
<imtxc> 要是能有高分屏就好了。
<hasee19890612> 200？8g内存了  现在内存 白菜价了
<loiac> hasee19890612: 呵呵   是哒  可惜我的主板不支持 
<loiac> imtxc: 嘛叫高分屏啊？
 * MeaCulpa_ 伟大的小熊糖之神阿，保佑我吧！
<hasee19890612> 呵呵  我的神舟 还行  8g 1333的  没问题 
<loiac> MeaCulpa_: 嘛叫小熊糖啊？
<imtxc> loiac: 好歹比 1333x768高些
<loiac> 我的老……
<MeaCulpa_> loiac: Gummy Bear
<MeaCulpa_> loiac: Haribo 之神
<loiac> 乖乖  笔记本好吧  想什么呢  就那么点屏幕  分辨率大了也不清
<MeaCulpa_> loiac: http://www.haribo.com/planet/us/startseite.php
<sevk> MeaCulpa_ ⇪ t: Welcome to HARIBO.com
<loiac> 大神来指点我一下1110关机慢怎么办呗
<imtxc> loiac: 1440 900 就挺好。
<loiac> MeaCulpa_: 好吧  没研究……
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN,SSH
<loiac> 你可以搞一个13寸的……
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: meee
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋君
 * CyrusYzGTt kernel-3.1.4-1.fc16.x86_64
<loiac> CyrusYzGTt: ？
<CyrusYzGTt> loiac§ ??
<loiac> CyrusYzGTt: 你发个内核干嘛啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> loiac§ 升級內核了，，
<loiac> CyrusYzGTt: 擦……
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: ... 我吃了半斤小熊糖了...看书
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 不错，250有望了
<CyrusYzGTt> loiac§ 長按電源鍵 ，好過 直接拔電源綫， 在筆電上，， 長按電源鍵是最好的選擇
<loiac> CyrusYzGTt: 不开玩笑 似乎和网络管理器有关
<loiac> CyrusYzGTt: 我调飞行模式关机就快了
<CyrusYzGTt> loiac§ 我也木有 開玩笑，，我以前是這樣關機的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac268021/
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 日本第一臭 - AcFun.tv
<loiac> CyrusYzGTt: ……  我关机时会卡在一个iwlagn：    adding station ff：ff：ff：ff：ff：ff    大概就是这么个格式
<CyrusYzGTt> loiac§ .. 木有遇到，， 我遇到的是，， 關機 黑屏，， 但是 硬碟 狂轉 ，， 
<loiac> CyrusYzGTt: 我看老外有的结局方案是卸载网络管理器……
<loiac> CyrusYzGTt: 我没那么恨6
<Patrick_DJ> 我要重装系统了。
<CyrusYzGTt> loiac§ /.. 這不好，， 不會鏈接 網絡。。
<loiac> Cy
<loiac> CyrusYzGTt: 是啊 所以就想看看有没有更好的办法
<loiac> http://www.yinyuetai.com/video/314067
<sevk> loiac ⇪ ti: 【MV】Victoria's Secret-欧美群星 -MV在线观看-高清MV|MTV歌曲|歌词|下载-音悦Tai-看好音乐
<CyrusYzGTt> loiac§ 去升級
<MeaCulpa_> 臭鱼干...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我是宁波人
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac267840/
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ t: 每天草榴社强壮中国人 - AcFun.tv
<loiac> CyrusYzGTt: 加三方源么？
<CyrusYzGTt> loiac§ .. 額，， 不清楚，，我要重啓了，， 內核升級完畢了。。 再會
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 草榴是啥...分享论坛？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 恩
<loiac> MeaCulpa: 是的  各种分享
<MeaCulpa> 要邀请么
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 有这广告模板，可以开广告公司了吧。毫无ps痕迹
<MeaCulpa>  很多年没去这类地方了
<MeaCulpa> 现在这类应该很少了吧，我看绝迹多年的桥下抱小孩产业都死灰复燃了，可见我国网络状况倒退的厉害
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 说到这个，我想买个硬盘盒子，可以插5寸盘那种，把我所有光盘收藏全部copy出来，我最近倒带子的时候发现一些7年以前的光盘已经读不出了
<MeaCulpa> 收藏已经够我下半辈子防空之用了
<MeaCulpa> 以前有个老的J20录像机可以倒带，后来扔了，现在磁带都废掉了
<lyle2000w> clear
<lyle2000w> ls
<Patrick_DJ> 我要吐血了，打算从10.04.1升级到12.04，用命令sudo update-manager -dc，结果是升级到10.10。难道我要一个版本一个版本的升级，这也太恶搞了吧. 0_0
<yunfan> Patrick_DJ: 生活喜欢开玩笑 lol
<Patrick_DJ> yunfan: 正在老老实实的下载iso文件，重装算了。我现在算是懂了“折腾”。从上早就一直在尝试安装最新版的monodevelop，老是缺这个包那个包的，决定升级系统了，又出现这种怪问题。
<yunfan> Patrick_DJ: 所以我都是等他出来以后 下iso来直接装
<MeaCulpa> Ubuntu也许就不是这样用的
<MeaCulpa> 不是给你升级的
<Patrick_DJ> yunfan: 快完了，500KB/s，再有16分钟就开工了。
<Patrick_DJ> MeaCulpa: 可能你说的是对的，但是俺找不着方法啊。
 * [ub] 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
 * yunfan MeaCulpa 球，并不是这样踢地
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac267893/
<[ub]> roylez_ ⇪ t: 【财经郎眼】两集连搬 - AcFun.tv
<CyrusYzGTt> http://wenwen.soso.com/z/q2006663386.htm?pid=zspd.focus
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 女性身体也能培育出“人造精子”吗? - 精华知识 - 搜搜问问
<namoamitabuddha> 谁告诉我函数式语言的递归是如何的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy在?
<Patrick_DJ> 有没有可能github取代sourceforge?
<CyrusYzGTt> 不可能
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: 你还不如用arch .
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: 为啥?
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: 更折腾么?其实我不怎么好这口的.
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: 开发还是 arch 如果不是怎对规定平台的，编译的时候 static, 之后只用顾虑 unicode 库是否兼容。
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: 你的意思是说，他的软件很多都是静态编译出来的么?
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: 不是，只是对你的目标项目说的。
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: 而且arch基本都带src
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: 不怎么理解。回头我还是先试试虚拟一个来搞搞先吧。
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: 估计你没有开发过项目？
<Kandu> Patrick_DJ: ubuntu 10.04 裡面不是有 gtk-sharp 麼，為何自己編譯呢?
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: 我写了4年的c#，都是在win下的。
<Patrick_DJ> Kandu: 那个版本老了。
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: 12.04没有 sharp的，只有 vala
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: 默默的流泪...
<Kandu> 12.04 也有
<Kandu> Patrick_DJ: 升級下 ubuntu 就好唄
<Patrick_DJ> Kandu: 嗯，我用过这方法。我的是10.04.1，用命令sudo update-manager -dc，然后它要我升级到10.10。
<Kandu> Patrick_DJ: lts 可以升級到 lts，直升 12.04 也不錯
<Patrick_DJ> Kandu: 直升要报错。
<Patrick_DJ> Kandu: 第２步的时候。
<Kandu> Patrick_DJ: 這就不知了
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-alpha-1-released.html
<sevk> soiamso ⇪ t: Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) Alpha 1 Released | Ubuntu Geek
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: 关键字 mono
<Patrick_DJ> Kandu: 在论坛里看到他们都升成功了，可我却不行。
<Kandu> no Mono in the default Ubuntu install. 還好能自己安裝 XD
<Kandu> Patrick_DJ: ubuntu 這樣老是變來變去的，寫包肯定有疏忽的地方的
<Patrick_DJ> Kandu: 这个倒是可以自己编译，我想要的是它依赖的包能够是最新的。这样我编译monodevelop就不会碰到依赖库版本低的情况了。
<loiac> 1110 关机好慢啊
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: 不用mono这个是有原因的，mono就一个公司推动的项目，这个公司不行了，只能上社区支持的解决方案
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: 这点应该不影响咱的开发。虽然.net都已经出了4.0了，但是我一直都用的2.0。我想mono对2.0的支持应该还是足够稳定了吧。
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: 不如 C# 通过某种方法，翻译成 C ， C++， Java 。。。
<Cherrot> 各位有没有遇到过这种情况：在家目录创建一个启动器后，以后安装的软件包都打不开的情况（sudo 可以正常运行，直接打开一闪而逝）
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: vala 就是翻译成 C
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: 好像挺麻烦的。
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: C# 只是 .net的其中一种语言..., 为什么都用 C#， .net跟jre 一个级别的东西，
<Cherrot> soiamso: .Net 适合 Java EE 一个级别的概念吧
<wishstudio> soiamso: C# 是 .net 的主语言。。就是 java 是 jre 的主语言一样
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: C#可以同时使用.net的库以及C++的库。第三方库很丰富，代码写起来也直观。
<soiamso> 所以很讨厌拿着某语言来喷别人不支持的
<Cherrot> C# 用C++库？
<Patrick_DJ> Cherrot: 是的。只要是C++或C开发的库都是可以使用的.
<Cherrot> Patrick_DJ: 你说的是混合语言？
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: FFi 是runtime的特性,跟语言也没有关系，只是 C的库一般是链接目标
<yunfan> soiamso: dotnet 的虚拟机据说是基于堆栈的
<Patrick_DJ> Cherrot: 不是混合语言。只要用C#的语法在我们的代码里声明一下C++库中某个函数，然后就可以用C#调用了。对于特殊的参数类型，如指针，C#可以用类IntPtr来表示。
<yunfan> soiamso: ffi是什么
<Patrick_DJ> Cherrot: 类似于开发C++中的动态加载DLL吧。
<soiamso> yunfan: Patrick_DJ 在描述的东西
<yunfan> soiamso: 你对dotnet vm有研究么？
<soiamso> yunfan: 没有
<yunfan> soiamso: e
<soiamso> yunfan: 其他语言的主要runtime的模式
 * Cherrot 还是喜欢Java的优雅~
<gebjgd> java太慢
<Cherrot> gebjgd: C#能好到哪去？
<gebjgd> Cherrot: c#是垃圾
<Cherrot> gebjgd: I think so :)
<soiamso> C#是为了阻断向下兼容发明的
<Cherrot> 哈哈哈哈
<Patrick_DJ> 06年的时候用过java，用了一年，不怎么喜欢。不知道现在发展怎么样了。
<Cherrot> 私以为比C#优雅  看过别人用C# 实在提不起学习的欲望 后来就转Linux了
<wishstudio> Cherrot: 这俩语言有本质区别么。。
<Cherrot> wishstudio: 一个抄另一个还抄不像呗
<Patrick_DJ> Cherrot: 有点不公平的说。
<Cherrot> Patrick_DJ: 当然不公平啦 因为我是喜欢Java的;)
<wishstudio> Cherrot: java 做 gui 显然完全干不过 C#
<Patrick_DJ> Cherrot: 感觉就像类似于ubuntu抄windows.
<Cherrot> Patrick_DJ: 各有所好吧 只是工具而已
<gebjgd> wishstudio: 未必
<Cherrot> wishstudio: 我更青睐跨平台特性  语言只是工具，每个人都有喜欢的
<Patrick_DJ> Cherrot: 这点赞同。虽然我用了C#挺长时间，但是没啥安全感，到哪天ＭＳ直接就说不支持了，那可郁闷了。
<Patrick_DJ> 当初visualstudio是支持java的，后来直接就删掉了。
<Cherrot> Patrick_DJ: 现在开始接触Java EE，才发现Java不是为桌面应用而生的 Java有如今的活力也不是靠的桌面应用
<wishstudio> Cherrot: java 刚出来那会儿就没啥gui。。
<Cherrot> 那时候我刚出生呢
<Patrick_DJ> Cherrot: 看来我用java的可能性会很小。我是做桌面应用的。
<wishstudio> gebjgd: 至少我用过的java和用java写的程序来看，用java写gui完全是坑爹
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: 平板电脑应用，java
<Cherrot> wishstudio: Java也支持多种GUI技术嘛 甚至在Google的改造下直接用XML都已成为可能     BTW, Swing确实挺坑爹
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: 没摸过平板电脑。
<wishstudio> Cherrot: eclipse也坑爹，几百k的项目就被卡得蛋疼。。
<gebjgd> wishstudio: java的gui照样能很不错。去看看yEd
<Cherrot> 有人用 Google-api-php-client 嘛？
<Patrick_DJ> wishstudio: 我在法国游戏公司的时候，游戏关卡编辑器代码量80万，全是C#写的，跑得多欢快的。
<lubcat> 被暴了？
<Patrick_DJ> 暴啥?
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: 我相信用C++ 写会好很多
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: c++写的话，太难维护了。那东西前后开发才3年，并投入使用挺久了。如果是C++开发的话，周期会长很多吧。
<lubcat> 论坛
<Cherrot> lubcat: 什么状况？
<Patrick_DJ> 类似这种的，应该还要强大些：http://image.baidu.com/i?ct=503316480&z=&tn=baiduimagedetail&word=virtools&in=30326&cl=2&lm=-1&pn=0&rn=1&di=39132554415&ln=1009&fr=&fm=&fmq=1322899280876_R&ic=&s=&se=&sme=0&tab=&width=&height=&face=&is=&istype=#pn0&-1&di39132554415&objURLhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.web3donline.com%2Fuploadfile%2F200901%2F20090123110728301.jpg&fromURLhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.web3donline.com%2F3dtech%2Fshow-1680-1.html&W600&H450
<sevk> Patrick_DJ ⇪ ti: 百度图片搜索_virtools的搜索结果 
<lubcat> 论坛登不上了
<Cherrot> 我没问题  .org.cn  
<wishstudio> gebjgd: 我没说一定不能做好，只是相对C#来说要坑爹很多
<Patrick_DJ> lubcat: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/能上
<sevk> Patrick_DJ ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<RuiZi> 除了 NFS SAMBA 还有什么共享文件的方法？
<RuiZi> 搞得有点郁闷了
<Cherrot> iptux  用他的共享协议
<RuiZi> 我的UBUNTU 做BT下载用 
<lubcat> 链接重置。
<RuiZi> 我另一台是 WIN7 
<RuiZi> 我要直接访问 UBUNTU 里下载的文件
<RuiZi> 都是 1080P的大文件 
<Cherrot> RuiZi: iptux 可以用来做局域网共享。  
<RuiZi> 还真没用过呢
<RuiZi> 我试试
<gebjgd> wishstudio: 看程序员的水平
<RuiZi> NFS win7 怎么也访问不了。。 
<Cherrot> RuiZi: Win下的飞鸽传书 好像可以和iptux的文件共享协议兼容，或者直接用Win下的iptux.  互发文件的话iptux 和 飞鸽、飞秋都兼容
<gebjgd> RuiZi: samba
<RuiZi> 用 IPTUX 还要在 WIN7里安装软件吗？ 
<Cherrot> 两边都有个iptux就好咯
<gebjgd> RuiZi: winscp
<RuiZi> 。。。
<Cherrot> RuiZi: Win下没有iptux 我错了……  用飞鸽试试看 
<RuiZi>  还是用 SAMBA 算了。。 
<Cherrot> RuiZi: 赞同 
<soiamso> RuiZi: 淘宝旺旺
<RuiZi> 淘宝旺旺？
<RuiZi> ubuntu 自带的共享管理是 那个啥。。 
<RuiZi> N什么那个
<RuiZi> 就是在文件夹上点右键有个 共享选项 
<xiangfu> RuiZi, Samba
<gebjgd> RuiZi: 家里局域网？
<RuiZi> 是啊 局域网
<Cherrot> RuiZi: Nautilus自带的功能吧
<RuiZi> 对 
<xiangfu> RuiZi, g2ipmsg 是linux 版的飞鸽
<gebjgd> RuiZi: samba完事
<RuiZi> 不用在单装 SAMBA 了吧 
<Cherrot> xiangfu: 比iptux好用吗？
<xiangfu> Cherrot, 谁说的。
<xiangfu> iptux 没用过。
<RuiZi> gebjgd: 在装个 SAMBA ？
<Cherrot> xiangfu: 哦
<gebjgd> RuiZi: 不知道你要达到什么目的
<snugglestone> 奥地利性爱学校 轻理论重实践
<gebjgd> RuiZi: 就是临时拷贝文件？
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 两太机器开机，Win7就可以访问Ubuntu下共享目录的文件  就这么简单
<RuiZi> 我局域网  用另一台电脑通过网络 看UBUNTU上的 1080p 电影 
<RuiZi> 省得靠来考去的
<Cherrot> RuiZi: 那就麻烦点了……
<gebjgd> RuiZi: samba
<RuiZi> 好吧 samba
<Cherrot> RuiZi: samba 吧 我唯一知道的
<RuiZi> 试试看
<RuiZi> 权限什么的 我老搞不好。。 
<RuiZi> 安装 samba 呢
<snugglestone> dropbox 可以么
<RuiZi> 。。
<Cherrot> RuiZi: 我没用过，Win7访问会提示没有权限吗？
<Cherrot> snugglestone: 扯就一个字
<snugglestone> 局域网么
<RuiZi> 装完了。。。 
<gebjgd> RuiZi: 看wiki
<RuiZi> 不知道装那去了
<snugglestone> 自己弄个类 dropbox 的
<RuiZi> 我用新立得安装的。。
<RuiZi> 失踪了。。 
<snugglestone> 服务器不在 internet 上
<snugglestone> 弄个局域网的 dropbox 可以么
<RuiZi> 不过 右键共享可以用了
<RuiZi> WIN7 找到了
<RuiZi> 让我输入密码
<RuiZi> 但是提示密码不对
<snugglestone> 用 git/svn 等的来共享文件可以么
<snugglestone> checkout
<Cherrot> snugglestone: 把问题搞复杂干吗
<RuiZi> 那跟拷贝没区别
<gebjgd> RuiZi: 小白。去看wiki
<RuiZi> 我就是不想拷贝才做共享的
<RuiZi> 。。
<snugglestone> Cherrot, 做个局域网 的 dropbox 不好么
<snugglestone> 一台机器运行服务端， 另一台机器自动更新
<Cherrot> snugglestone: 还是搞复杂了嘛   那还不如做个git
<yunfan> snugglestone: 对二进制文件不适合 
<snugglestone> 做出来 使用 就不复杂了啊
<Cherrot> snugglestone: 感觉没需求
<RuiZi> 权限搞不懂。。 
<snugglestone> 一台机器 运行 dropbox 服务端， 其它机器 就可以自动更新了啊
<RuiZi> wiki全英文。。
<RuiZi> 我了个去 
<snugglestone> 就是 把 dropbox 运行在自己的局域网上阿
<snugglestone> 我用 dropbox 挺爽的
<snugglestone> 我全用 dropbox 做备份了
<gebjgd> RuiZi: 看不懂wiki。你还是去用win好了
<Cherrot> snugglestone: 我用ubuntu~ 有ubuntu-one 足以
<alpha080> Spideroak
<alpha080> Rsync
<snugglestone> Cherrot, ubuntu-one 不知道现在怎么样了， 当时用得 很难用
<gebjgd> alpha080: 他不想拷贝
<Patrick_DJ> 刚在虚拟机装完ubuntu12.04，感觉反应好慢啊。比虚拟的10.04慢多了。
<Cherrot> snugglestone: 可以满足我的需求，而且整合了deja-backup 的备份功能
<snugglestone> gebjgd, 不需要拷贝吧
<Cherrot> Patrick_DJ: 我在虚拟机里装10.04  真的是10秒开机啊……感动的热泪盈眶
<snugglestone> 把共享的文件放在 指定目录上不就可以了么
<snugglestone> 当然，底层有下载操作， 但那不是透明的么
<Patrick_DJ> Cherrot: 我本机都没你的快。得15秒。
<Cherrot> RuiZi: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Samba
<Cherrot> http://www.linuxsir.org/main/node/158
<sevk> Cherrot ⇪ ti: Samba - Ubuntu中文
<Cherrot> http://linux.vbird.org/linux_server/0370samba.php
<Cherrot> http://www4.it168.com/jtzt/shenlan/server/samba/samba%E6%96%87%E4%BB%B6%E5%85%B1%E4%BA%AB%E6%9C%8D%E5%8A%A1%E5%99%A8%E5%85%A8%E6%94%BB%E7%95%A5--IT168%E6%9C%8D%E5%8A%A1%E5%99%A8%E9%A2%91%E9%81%93.html
<RuiZi> 看呢 谢谢
<RuiZi> 在操作
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋君？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac159629/
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 此loli的萌之力量实在了得 - AcFun.tv
<RuiZi> sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<RuiZi> 啥意思。。 
<RuiZi> 找不到 
<snugglestone> 没有 samba 启动脚本？？？
<RuiZi> 我想重启一下 samba
<RuiZi> 是啊
<RuiZi> 安装了啊
<gebjgd> RuiZi: /etc/init.d/samba start
<Cherrot> RuiZi: sudo service samba restart
<RuiZi> 找不到哈
<RuiZi> 不过已经生效了
<RuiZi> 我这边可以访问了 
<Cherrot> !!!
<snugglestone> RuiZi, /etc/rc.d/samba restart
<RuiZi> 搞好了 谢谢啊
<RuiZi> 我现在想把samba挂载成WIN7的一个分区 
<RuiZi> 谁玩过
<Cherrot> 我也玩玩儿看  samba 数据风险大不大
<snugglestone> RuiZi, 有个命令的， 忘了
<snugglestone> RuiZi, 将网络硬盘 挂载成 本地的一个盘
<Cherrot> RuiZi: 映射网络驱动器？
<RuiZi> mount ？
<snugglestone> 对
<snugglestone> RuiZi, see cherrot
<RuiZi> 映射不好玩  直接挂载带盘符的好玩 
<Cherrot> RuiZi: 映射就带盘符啊
<snugglestone> RuiZi, 带盘符的啊
<snugglestone> 映射到 z:
<RuiZi> 奥。。 。
<RuiZi> 对。。 
<RuiZi> 忘了
<gebjgd> RuiZi: 这么用很久了
<RuiZi> 我喜欢映射到 X 哈哈
<snugglestone> ...
<Cherrot> RuiZi: 买快臭豆腐撞死
<gebjgd> RuiZi: 你真是少见多怪
<snugglestone> 很久 没用过 windows 了
<snugglestone> 我想玩 win98
<RuiZi> 好了 
<RuiZi> 我在试试 1080P 播放卡不卡
<bombnet> - -
<RuiZi> 回头换个千兆路由玩
<snugglestone> knownbad, 还不睡啊
<snugglestone> knownbad, 和二奶玩么
<RuiZi> 在请教一个   我用VNC 链接时候 总让我点一下确认。。 
<snugglestone> knownbad, 你二奶是 老外 还是 华人
<Cherrot> RuiZi: 真有钱
<RuiZi> 如何不用点确认
<Cherrot> RuiZi: 等待一会儿？
<RuiZi> 就是 让我接受VNC的链接
<snugglestone> knownbad, 你和老外女人 接触时， 和华人姑娘 在感觉上有啥不同
<RuiZi> 能不能不用点直接连上
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 现在千兆路由很便宜了吧
<gebjgd> 把
<RuiZi> 恩
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 我的是百兆网卡 够用了
<snugglestone> gebjgd, 你和德国姑娘接触时， 和国内的女孩有啥感觉上的不同。
<snugglestone> 不说外貌特征
<gebjgd> snugglestone: 你和你儿子接触时。和你老婆有什么不同？
<gebjgd> snugglestone: 你和你家母猫接触时。和你老婆有什么不同？
<Cherrot> 哈哈哈
<RuiZi> 。。。还是有问题 
<snugglestone> 你是说， 俩是完全不一样的么
<RuiZi> 我的 SAMBA 共享的文件 都是只读的。。 
<Cherrot> RuiZi: 共享选项里设置
<snugglestone> 我是想知道老外的女孩， 和国内的有啥不一样
<gebjgd> snugglestone: 我是想知道母猫和国内的女人有啥不一样，让你如此着迷
<RuiZi> 直接搞的配置文件。 。
<RuiZi> 知道了
<snugglestone> 母猫怕羞， 总围着要鱼吃， 不让抱抱
<kamea> .
<kamea> The weather get colder
<kamea> > time.now
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt$.
<CyrusYzGTt> ??
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: today hao cool
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: today man is a little
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ .. 不懂？？
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: jin tianhaoleng
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ o,, jintian dique ting leng de 
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: renhaoshao
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ ,, bu qingchu,, buguan wu shi
<Jagdwurst> 乍看到 dique 以为是拉丁文..
<kamea> Cy
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 今天好冷
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 哦
<RuiZi> samba 确实不给力啊。。。
<RuiZi> 共享的 电影 不能直接看。。 
<RuiZi> 谁还有好办法 ？？
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 你有ssh了？
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 嗯，， 这要感谢 zok..
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 能看youtube了？
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 嗯
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: sudu ruhe？
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ ??
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 速度？
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ ,, 不清楚，， 只是随便测试 360p的，， 还是挺快的，，就被 gfwed了。。
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 甚麽意思？
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ walled
<kamea> 你不是開著ssh？嗎
<kamea> 那還能被gfw？
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ .,..现在木有开，， 都说 gfwed了
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 域名呗
<kamea> remote-dns
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 我在玩 QQ九仙，， 别打扰我。。
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<kamea> ！time
<kamea>  ＞ time.now
<kamea>  ＞ Time.now
<RuiZi> 找到原因了。。
<RuiZi> 原来是权限的问题
<RuiZi> 请教 权限问题。。 
<RuiZi> 我共享的文件夹 默认是一个用户的权限
<RuiZi> 我的SAMBA 的登录用户 是另一个 
<RuiZi> 我如何让这两个用户拥有同样的权限？
<kamea>  > Time.now
<RuiZi> 我现在手工改权限能实现。。 
<sevk> kamea, 2011-12-03 18:17:10 +0800
<kamea> snugglestone: .
<snugglestone> kamea, .
<namoamitabuddha> Is there any Haskeller?
<snugglestone> RuiZi, 是不是需要将你当前用户设置为 samba的一个组成员
<snugglestone> namoamitabuddha, yes， there is
<snugglestone> namoamitabuddha, 你是那个和尚么
<snugglestone> CyrusYzGTt, 道家， 和尚来了
<iCookie> 有木有高手把  http://www.tagaini.net/ 这个项目的中文部分搞出来
<sevk> iCookie ⇪ ti: Tagaini Jisho | A free Japanese dictionary and study assistant
<iCookie> 能把辞典也弄上就完美了
<hw`> 我通过Xchat看到别人的汉字都是乱码 咋办
<hw`> 我已经设置 utf-8了
<YOTERYE> 下午好
<iCookie> hw`: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Xchat  看看这里
<sevk> iCookie ⇪ ti: IRC在xChat中的设置说明 - Ubuntu中文
<YOTERYE> 没用Xchat，用的empathy
<hw`> iCookie, 我已经选了utf-8还是不行啊
<hw`> iCookie, 菜单栏啥的是中文，但是，聊天窗口里就是乱码
<iCookie> hw`: xchat设置里换个字体看看
<hw`> iCookie, O(∩_∩)O谢谢
<hw`> iCookie, 是字体的问题
<iCookie> hw`: 恭喜
<hw`> iCookie, \(^o^)/~
<gss_zh> 在本机(Ubuntu)搭了个wordpress,直接进入/blog/这个地址会直接下载文件,而如果访问/blog/wp-admin/index.php　则可以.大家有没有遇到过类似问题?
<iCookie> 有木有高手把  http://www.tagaini.net/ 这个项目的中文部分搞出来
<sevk> iCookie ⇪ t: Tagaini Jisho | A free Japanese dictionary and study assistant
<soiamso> gss_zh: .htaccess
<alvin_rxg> iCookie: 没中文啊
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你还学日語啊?
<alvin_rxg> nee
<iCookie> alvin_rxg: 就是没中文才求啊  这是找到能在linux下使用最正常的辞典了。可惜没有日中辞典。翻译出来的都是英文。
<gss_zh> soiamso: 能说得更详细些吗?我第一次搭这个.
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<alvin_rxg> iCookie: babylon 没吗？
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 头发给剪了，好冷啊……
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 求照片
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: weibo 有
<iCookie> alvin_rxg: babylon有linux客户端？ 能背单词，显示日文汉字读音的功能？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 为啥? 因为失恋了?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 没 weibi
<soiamso> gss_zh: 你的apache设置也可能有问
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 因为头发已经半年没剪了。
<soiamso> gss_zh: AllowOverride All 不然不会全使用你的项目的.htaccess设置
<minibox> 哈哈，刚刚装上ubuntu12.04
<minibox> 貌似没有什么大问题。
<hw`> minibox, 没啥改动，去了几个软件
<gss_zh> soiamso: 现在好了,我在最顶级目前下有一个index.html,这个会影响到/blog/的访问?
<minibox> hw`: 有些不习惯，之前用的是10.04
<alvin_rxg> web.qq.com 下线了？
<hw`> minibox, 是这样的，不知道以后会改成啥样的
<soiamso> gss_zh: 不会吧
<gss_zh> soiamso: 真奇怪,不知道什么原因,先不管了.开始装点wordpress插件来玩玩.
<snugglestone> gss_zh, 你的博客是 php 的吧
<gss_zh> snugglestone: 是啊
<snugglestone> gss_zh, 优先是 index.html， 1.你可以强制 index.php, 2. 你设置优先 index.php 
<snugglestone> gss_zh, 怎么设置别问我， 我只知道默认是 index.html
<snugglestone> gss_zh, 试下改 httpd.conf
<gss_zh> gss_zh: 嗯好
<minibox> hw`: 回头试试archlinux。
<soiamso> gss_zh: 最好改AllowOverride，等项目自己定
<iCookie> alvin_rxg: 懂日语？
<alvin_rxg> nö
<iCookie> ......
<snugglestone> 什么涛哥 参加 相亲节目啊
<snugglestone> 什么时候涛哥 参加 相亲节目啊
<iCookie> alvin_rxg: 这个软件使用的辞典是从http://www.csse.monash.edu.au/~jwb/jmdict.html这个项目来的。 jmdict 目前只有5种语言的辞典。如果能在这里把中文辞典加上。好几个软件都能调用了。
<sevk> iCookie ⇪ ti: Clayton School of Information Technology (Information Technology)
<iCookie> alvin_rxg: 但我实在看不懂怎么才能找到免费的日中辞典源码并转换成jmdict的格式
 * iCookie is away: 做饭先
<snugglestone> 什么时候涛哥 参加 相亲节目啊。 我想这个是好点子
<snugglestone> 重现清朝的选妃
<snugglestone> 涛哥选妃
<hzform> Hello,everyone
<Evanescence> 有人做web的吗?
<LeithWong> you
<LeithWong> me
<Kamea> snugglestone: .
<adam8157> roylez_: 逛了一天, 没买到衣服
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光光
<gebjgd> adam8157: servus 蛋蛋
<Kamea> snugglestone: sizeof  strlen lstrlenA区别
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> roylez_: 你太重口味了
<hzform> Hello,everyone~
<loiac> ubuntu11.10关机慢……
<hzform> O:-) 
<hzform> ubuntu 11.10的关机速度要比fedora 16快一些
<hzform> 哪位用过x-chat呀？
<YOTERYE> fedora15的时候觉得fedora关机比ubuntu快点
<YOTERYE> 11.10开机好快额
<gebjgd> 开机关机都快的路过
<YOTERYE> 老机子飘泪
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 要求降低就好买了
<gebjgd> 2004年笔记本路过
<Jagdwurst> fedora 16 关机常常 hangs 
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 要求不高啊...就想买件薄棉服, 结果满大街都是羽绒服
<hzform> 我在fedora core 4系统下用x-chat时发现无法发送信息……
<gebjgd> hzform: fedora core 4? 哪年的老东西了
<loiac> 莫非是个人问题？
<hzform> 用回车键或者ctrl+Enter发信息都会造成不响应
<loiac> 我1104秒关   到1110就要等半天了   大概10秒到20秒
<gebjgd> hzform: fedora core4 太新了。你要用redhat 9.0
<hzform> 额。。。。。。fedora core 4啊~~~~这款系统我在2007年初就开始用了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗤嗤
<loiac> 怎么查看关机的日志啊？
<loiac> 我在日志查看器里没有找到相关信息啊
<alvin_rxg> loiac: 什么系统？
<loiac> ubuntu  11.10
<loiac> 我主要是想看看到底是什么让ubuntu 关机慢的
<gebjgd> loiac: 你猜
<loiac> gebjgd: ……猜毛啊  不过似乎是网络管理器
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<roylez_> adam8157: 好看不？
<RavenChan> loiac, 放弃吧，找不到的
<loiac> gebjgd: 每次关机都有一个 类似 iwlagn  adding station   ff：ff：ff：ff：ff：ff 这样的东西停好久
<loiac> RavenChan: 放弃什么啊？
<gebjgd> loiac: 放弃ubuntu
<RavenChan> loiac, 那个log找不到的
<loiac> gebjgd: 放弃ubuntu用什么啊？
<gebjgd> loiac: arch
<loiac> RavenChan: 哦    没有关机日志的么？
<mao> loiac: 无线网卡？
<loiac> mao: 是的
<loiac> gebjgd: 试过   不过无线比较折腾  就没继续用
<loiac> gebjgd: 装都没装完
<gebjgd> loiac: 我家里只有无线
<mao> 用gentoo吧
<loiac> mao: 我没那么能折腾……
<adam8157> roylez_: 闪瞎了
<roylez_> adam8157: 你看的啥衣服啊
<mao> loiac: = =！
<adam8157> roylez_: 外套
<loiac> 大概是这样  [ 517.212604] iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: Adding station ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff failed    不过前面方括号和iwlagn后面的数字信息不一样
<roylez_> adam8157: 外套都把你闪瞎了？
<roylez_> adam8157: 今天kindle又有5块钱送
<loiac> mao: 关键是不知道怎么查关机日志  我也记不住具体的
<adam8157> roylez_: 你的视频把我闪瞎了... 我不一定能在6号之前拿到
<roylez_> GNUdog: 鸡狗，听说有人这样叫你，对吗？
<RavenChan> loiac, 你没有用无线吧？
<loiac> RavenChan: 用的就是无线啊
<loiac> RavenChan: 用的隔壁宿舍的无线  我们寝室断网了
<RavenChan> <loiac> gebjgd: 试过   不过无线比较折腾  就没继续用
<RavenChan> loiac, 哦，你这句话是在说arch？
<RavenChan> loiac, 理解错了= =
<metbsd> 无线都没法用？
<loiac> metbsd: 无线可以用啊   就是关机慢啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 赞
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.amazon.com/Kenneth-Cole-Carcoat-Espresso-Medium/dp/B004S0KTHW/ref=sr_1_4?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1322913337&sr=1-4 
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: Amazon.com: Kenneth Cole Men's Miles Twill Carcoat: Clothing
<roylez_> adam8157: 米国的外套，折成人民币，真便宜
<roylez_> adam8157: 国内轻松上k
<loiac> metbsd: 然后关机的时候显示我刚刚输的那行信息  停留时间比较长
<roylez_> adam8157: 而且这个超有型的啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 被百通气死了
<roylez_> adam8157: .....
<roylez_> adam8157: 人品不好、乱填报关单
<loiac> 能不能解决啊？
<roylez_> adam8157: 别伤心啦
<roylez_> adam8157: 是你的东西迟早要到手的
<adam8157> roylez_: 急啊...
<mao> loiac: /etc/rc0.d里面是关机脚本，你看看能不能找点线索
<roylez_> adam8157: 在合肥我借给你看就是了
<adam8157> roylez_: 逛凡客中 没衣服穿了
<loiac> mao: 谢谢 我看看先
<adam8157> - -
<roylez_> adam8157: 我建议你不要看凡客
<roylez_> adam8157: 凡客的东西买来后没有一件我不后悔的
<adam8157> roylez_: 我没衣服穿了啊
<loiac> mao；ls后有这些  K20hddtemp            K20unattended-upgrades  README       S30urandom       S35networking  S60umountroot
<loiac> K20speech-dispatcher  K74bluetooth            S20sendsigs  S31umountnfs.sh  S40umountfs    S90halt
<roylez_> adam8157: 京东
<roylez_> adam8157: 我宁可京东也不凡客
<mao> loiac: 对比你和我的，我的多了个S15wpa-ifupdown软链接
<LeithWong> 也不尽然 很久之前 买的一条牛仔裤 还是很禁穿的
<LeithWong> 但是什么衬衫就算了 质量不好
<loiac> mao: 这个去哪搞啊？
<loiac> mao: 会不会和我只用无线有关啊？
<mao> loiac: 你看看/etc/init.d里面有没有wpa-ifupdown
<alvin_rxg> mao: 那东东我也没有啊，是不是我也得搞啊？
<loiac> mao: 木有
<loiac> mao: 你是不适用的网络管理器啊？还是自己手动修改配置文件配置的啊？
<roylez_> adam8157: 我很想把这件衣服败回来
<adam8157> roylez_: 买吧, 看来你比较瘦
<mao> loiac: 没有阿，我不用无线网
<roylez_> adam8157: 1磅
<mao> alvin_rxg: 不用吧，那只是一个关闭无线服务的脚本
<alvin_rxg> xD
<loiac> mao: 哦   那你用的pppoe还是路由 还是校园网？
<mao> loiac: 校园网
<loiac> mao: 那可能是你校园网产生的文件吧？
<roylez_> adam8157: 1磅buytong危险呢
<adam8157> roylez_: 百通两磅起
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: amazon上买啊
<mao> loiac: 你关机多长时间阿
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 我等不及...没衣服穿了都
<loiac> mao: 不到20秒
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: ...
<mao> loiac: 快要抵得上我开机时间了
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 我一个冬天就一件防寒服过冬
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: http://www.amazon.com/Kenneth-Cole-Carcoat-Espresso-Medium/dp/B004S0KTHW/ref=sr_1_2?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1322914730&sr=1-2
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ t: Amazon.com: Kenneth Cole Men's Miles Twill Carcoat: Clothing
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 这加钱怎么样？
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 话说这次没去北方，没买冬天的衣服
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 要不, 我下周羽绒服? sigh...
<loiac> mao: 其实大概就10秒多点
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 啊 你现在不在帝都呢
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 我i现在都在ross/marshalls里买衣服
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 在啊
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: marshall...有钱
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 北京不算北方么...
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: kao， marshalls还有钱？ 那可是全尾货好不好
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 我上个月去美国，只去了FL, 没往北边去
<loiac> mao: 主要是比1104差太多了   1104几乎是秒关的……
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 你说说这件值不值我费个劲弄回来？
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 哦
<mao> loiac: 一直都关机慢还是刚开始快后来才变慢的
<loiac> mao: 装1110后一直都关机慢
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 跟中国的价格比肯定值啊
<iCookie> freeflyi1g: 不得了 你活过来了
<freeflyi1g> iCookie: 啥叫我活过来了？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac268208/
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 【猎奇】大猩猩同步搬运 这才是神同步 以前的同步率都弱爆了 - AcFun.tv
<loiac> mao: 1104时关机进度条一般走三个点就关了    1110要走3遍……
<mao> loiac: 我觉得肯定是关机脚本的问题
<iCookie> freeflyi1g: 哈哈 有几年的时间没看到你在这里说话了
<YOTERYE> 求推荐一个G3的shell扩展。。音乐播放起在底部托盘好不习惯呀
<mao> loiac:太肯定了， 应该是
<RuiZi> libminiupnpc-dev libminiupnpc5 这两个没有 去哪里找
<iCookie> freeflyi1g: 正好你在 帮忙看看这个项目 http://www.csse.monash.edu.au/~jwb/jmdict.html 里有没有办法添加中文辞典
<sevk> iCookie ⇪ ti: Clayton School of Information Technology (Information Technology)
<freeflyi1g> iCookie: 加啥字典？
<RuiZi> libminiupnpc-dev libminiupnpc5  UBUNTU 没有这俩 去哪里找？
<hzform> 一个冬天就一件防寒服过冬……你太牛了
<RuiZi> 我也是1件
<RuiZi> 好几年都是同样的一件
<freeflyi1g> iCookie: 理论上可以吧
<iCookie> freeflyi1g: 日中辞典  目前这里只有 日英 日德 日法 日泰 日..... 这里几个 没有中文的。
<iCookie> freeflyi1g: 那个辞典我下了 打开看看 好长好长。这玩意要是手工录入要死人的
<freeflyi1g> iCookie: 反正我现在一般都只用在线的字典了
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋，又不理我...
<roylez_> hzform: 大部分人不都是这样的吗
<adam8157> roylez_: 看衣服呢...
<roylez_> adam8157: 京东？
<adam8157> roylez_: 京东都没货
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 跟roylez一起在amazon上淘吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 你仔细看，京东选了size之后很多就有了
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 等不及啊...
<roylez_> adam8157: 默认的size很多都卖光了
<adam8157> roylez_: 没看到选size的地方 http://www.360buy.com/products/1315-1342-1351.html
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 外套 【行情 价格 评价 正品行货】
<roylez_> adam8157: 你点了单个产品才有的
<loiac> mao: 刚刚接了个电话  不好意思
<loiac> mao: 关键是哪个脚本……我不懂bash脚本……
<iCookie> freeflyi1g: 问题是你现在也用不到什么辞典了吧。再说中英的辞典linux不说很多也有一些。但日中的就没看到过。好不容易找到个 http://www.tagaini.net/ 辞典软件超级好用的，就是没中文词库。而这个软件调用的数据就是JMDict  。只要JMDict里有中文辞典文件  这个软件就能用了 。可以背单词-查读音-等等功能很全的。
<sevk> iCookie ⇪ ti: Tagaini Jisho | A free Japanese dictionary and study assistant
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 你们那最近有啥新闻不
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 缺人算不
<roylez_> adam8157: 今天smzdm有个搞笑的，kindle普通版转广告版的方法...
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 一直都缺啊
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 那个是扯淡吧
<hzform> YOTERYE，你可以考虑一下从网络上下载一个安卓手机开发包啊。。。
<freeflyi1g> iCookie: 等我学日语的时候再来看
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 俺们现在给的价位市场上偏低了
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 现在反而是国内公司给得高了
<iCookie> freeflyi1g: 拖出去打你
<Jagdwurst> iCookie: 神马时候学日语了说不定己经有现成的了， 没现成的再做
<freeflyi1g> iCookie: 学日语在我的ToDo里
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: http://www.smzdm.com/general-version-of-the-kindle-switch-kindle-with-special-offers-advertising-version-of-the-method.html
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 什么值得买 » Kindle 普通版 切换成Kindle with Special Offers 广告版的方法
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 是啊...各种羡慕嫉妒恨
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 至少我的dx不能
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 国内公司的福利还好
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 哇，居然dx，有钱。我还是喜欢小的
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 比如淘宝还给你无息贷款买房
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 我们没年终啊....
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 我们也没啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 我们也没啊
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 所以我打算搞个touch，或者fire, 正在由于呢
<adam8157> ...
<iCookie> freeflyi1g: 赶早不赶晚 先做了再学啊
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 我今年的cash award明年才发1/4
<adam8157> ...
<iCookie> freeflyi1g: 也造福一下我们
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 我的kindle touch快到了
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 赞
<alpha080> 帽子这么小气
<freeflyi1g> iCookie: lol
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 其实中关村已经有kindle touch了
<mao> loiac: 你邮箱是什么，我给你发一个，你把它放在rc0.d里面试试
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 嗯
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 你们现在推荐个人给多少啊
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 1000$
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 好，你们缺啥人，我给你推荐个，咱两分
<iCookie> freeflyi1g: 帮忙花点时间看看要怎么做。因为这个辞典有了连带firefox里的一个日语划词翻译扩展也能沾光了。桌面和网络就全乎了
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: RedHat招聘Kernel测试人员 at Adam's
<freeflyi1g> iCookie: 看它字典是啥格式的，然后找个日中的转一下好了
<iCookie> freeflyi1g: xml格式的
<freeflyi1g> iCookie: 哦，加油
<phoenixlzx> http://www.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=434  大家围观一下...
<sevk> phoenixlzx ⇪ ti: Archlinux中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 申请编程/系统管理版块版主
 * iCookie 不是码农..... 没辙
<freeflyi1g> iCookie: 在这里随便找个兄弟帮你好了
<freeflyi1g> iCookie: 话说你现在做啥了啊
<iCookie> 招呼半天了 没人伸手啊
<iCookie> freeflyi1g: 在小鬼子手下混饭呢
<freeflyi1g> iCookie: 有前途啊
<iCookie> 啥前途啊  你多好啊 带着个脑袋想去那就去那
<orafy> archlinuxcn论坛挺漂亮的
<Jagdwurst> 显然是 opensuse 和 fedora 论坛漂亮 xD
<alpha080> 同意。。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: slides做了么
<alpha080> 土黄色是最难看的。。。
<lyle2000w> 哥几个，有装过mldonkey这个下载工具的没有啊？？？
<Jagdwurst> 那是屎黄
<Jagdwurst> 不用 ubuntu, 屎黄也是其中一个原因
<alpha080> 我装过。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 没，本打算今晚开始。然后今晚拿起了kindle开始想着败家
<ubuntu> 好不容易装完不archlinux,ping www.163.com 不通，ifconfig找不到命令，真后悔没在虚拟机里试一下。
<roylez_> adam8157: kindle就一烧钱的。拿起kindle就看到优惠券，就想看看以前选的书的sample，觉得好又想掏钱了....
<Travel13> 	我有天翼的无线上网卡，点心的，但在乡下没信号，能混用联通的USIM卡么？联通的信号在我这里好
<lyle2000w> alpha080: 怎么设置的啊kad的那个nodes.dat的啊？
<soiamso> Travel13: impossible
<Travel13> CDMA制式么
<Jagdwurst> ubuntu: /sbin/ifconfig 或者 /usr/sbin/ifconfig, 先 ping 个 8.8.8.8，排除 dns 的问题
<lyle2000w> alpha080: 我这里总500 overnet peers loaded
<alpha080> 忘了。。。 Rtfm了么？
<lyle2000w> Rtfm???
<soiamso> Travel13: 联通是 3.5G技术， 电信是 2.5G技术
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 要去合肥啊
<alpha080> 我也是自己看文档和 google出来的
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 是啊，本来想忽悠你去的
<Travel13> 哦，只有全换，USIM和上网猫
<lyle2000w> alpha080: 我再看看
<adam8157> 于是忽悠了我
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 我下周可能要去上海
<ubuntu> Jagdwurst: 嗯，我试了下ping 192.168.1.1(路由器)的也不行。我先装个虚拟机搞搞好不。
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 主要是没budget啊
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 合肥人可以出钱的
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 哦？
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 往返机票+ 住宿？
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: en，中科大的LUG
<hzform> firefox 8的搜索栏搜索速度很慢怎么办呀？
<Jagdwurst> ubuntu: 网卡驱动装了? ifconfig 里 up 了? ip或dhcp 设置了?  route 填了?
<adam8157> roylez_: 这钱谁出的啊
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 你那里有没有神马不要钱的纪念品神马的，你反正在北京，交给蛋蛋带过去？
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 有不少，我怎么给他
<roylez_> adam8157: 中科大的LUG和我同学
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 联通用的啥技术? wcdma? 还是 edge? hsupa?  对国内的情况不清楚..
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: hspa+
<roylez_> freeflyi1g adam8157 你俩通个电话不就都明白了
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 真有呢啊? 收~
<ubuntu> Jagdwurst: 没做过这方面的设置，以为默认会自动装的。按着网上的教程搞的。网卡是通用型的。
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 距离近就肉身送，距离远点同城物流得了
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=643
<sevk> freeflyi1g ⇪ t: Canonical StoreCanonical Store
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 还有t-shirt/贴纸
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 哇
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 我找找给你发快递吧
<mao> Jagdwurst: 联通是wcdma
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 你们啥时候去
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 好啊好啊 要不什么时候来我们公司参观下
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 下周六
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 你们公司地铁到不了，我又不喜欢开车去中关村
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 离知春里站蛮近
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 啥时候给我普及一下system z/x啊
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 当然快递可以啊 :D
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 我快递给你吧
<loiac> mao: 还是不行  还是那个iwlagn的提示
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 其实Eleanor那边应该也有
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 这两样我都不玩啊。我玩system p的
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: p是什么架构的
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: x/z又分别是啥架构的呢
<hzform> Jagdwurst：你能提供一下fedora论坛的地址吗？谢啦
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 地址pm给你了 :)
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: system p是Power芯片，装PowerVM，一台可以划分出N个LPAR，跑不同的操作系统（Linux/AIX）
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: system x是intel芯片，不能分LPAR，可以装Windows、Linux、Solaris....
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora的論壇準備修整了
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora-zh的論壇準備修整了
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: system z不清楚神马芯片，用zVM，可以划虚拟分区，可以装Windows、Linux、zOS
<Jagdwurst> shit, 这上网卡太不稳定，又断了
<adam8157> roylez_: 一把摸真棒
<roylez_> adam8157: kindle的sample书不能记笔记，真不爽
<adam8157> roylez_: 从来不记笔记的路过
<roylez_> adam8157: 我就划划线
<adam8157> roylez: freeflyi1g 我下去买点东西吃, 回来专心写slide...
<roylez_> adam8157: 没kindle你叫唤啥
<adam8157> roylez_: 哼
<alpha080> K 3不记笔记的路过。。。
<alpha080> 顺带俯视下阿当
<DaBao> 鄙人的DHD换成小米系统了，感觉还可以，但就是 bug 太多。。。
 * DaBao_01 is away: >>> 網路本無牆，攔截得多了也就成了牆 <<<
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 你说我们要是和你们合作，哪个部门最靠谱呢
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: system x
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: system x主要跑Linux，最近vmware方面的项目很多
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: x的PM在上海还是北京
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 上海
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 跑z的都是金主，比如投资银行和电信。这么贵的东西，不会拿来搞桌面Linux的
<adam8157> z的一台要上亿
 * DaBao_01 is back (gone 00:05:53)
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 我下次去上海时介绍他们的PM我认识吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 你们不是有大把的z主机么？
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 我不知道，不过我可以先问问看我们的老大认不认识
<adam8157> roylez_: 应该只是一台甚至半台模拟的
<roylez_> adam8157: ....上次鸡狗说有32台...
<adam8157> roylez_: 虚拟出的肯定 32台...把我们卖了把
<roylez_> adam8157: zVM咯
<roylez_> adam8157: 我们穷，一台P6的机器还分成16台用
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 你要找的是x的开发吗？
<adam8157> roylez_: IBM和RH是铁哥们
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 最好是product manager
<MeaCulpa> 半个cpu... 
<adam8157> roylez_: 明显是想硬件认证
<MeaCulpa> 1/4个core
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 18摸有7000多种职位。要我找出个product manager，很有难度
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 貌似除了RH没选择阿，外面轰轰烈烈的Linux, Enterprise Shit 就RHEL和SLED两家
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: momo
<roylez_> adam8157: 5块钱的券收到了
<adam8157> roylez_: 哼
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: there is no permanent friends lol
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 这个怎么样 http://www.amazon.com/Kenneth-Cole-Carcoat-Espresso-Medium/dp/B004S0KTHW/ref=sr_1_2?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1322914730&sr=1-2
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: Amazon.com: Kenneth Cole Men's Miles Twill Carcoat: Clothing
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: 我们现在也算了
<bb> 一台P6的机器还分成16台用,,,,
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 前段时间ubuntu不是拿到ibm的硬件认证了么
<bb> 怎么用
<roylez_> adam8157: 有这等事情吗？没听说呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 好骚的领子
<adam8157> roylez_: 有. 哪个型号我忘了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 看第三张图片，有个不能下的里子
<MeaCulpa> BitterSweet, 和你们这些Linux厂商合作，会长VMWare和Intel士气
<adam8157> roylez_: MeaCulpa freeflyi1g http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/09/08/067203&from=rss
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Solidot | Ubuntu Linux大型机？
<MeaCulpa> 从而让POWER之类更风雨飘摇
<roylez_> adam8157: 卧槽.....
<roylez_> adam8157: 我们这边Linux team的要哭了。半年一个版本啊
<MeaCulpa> 不可能的
<adam8157> roylez_: 肯定是lts咯
<MeaCulpa> 9月份，一个月，后来就是感恩， 圣诞
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 看看这俩人反应 揍他们
<MeaCulpa> 你们觉得一把摸 10月份开始会有人干活？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 已经拿到认证就有可能。毕竟rpm系列的软件太少，而现在太多人用deb系列上手了
<MeaCulpa> 最起码3月份
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 我们有LTS版本啊，5年支持
<MeaCulpa> 我还是希望PPC能复兴哇，灭了x86
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 希望不要测非LTS的吧。不排除有客户脑子被驴踢
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: enterprise我们只推荐用LTS版本
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 真这样Linux Team 要疯了
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: LTS + ppa
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 真这样Linux Team 要疯了，让他们再学学deb系...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 学完，人跑光了
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: lol
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: 没那么悲剧吧
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: RH有那么多认证，教材，教程，网页，够学习的了
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 我怀疑Linux Team没人用过非root... roylez?
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我新搭的test case server没给人root，全部用
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: LDAP
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: Linux Team又不用..
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 推荐你们用juju啊
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: windows team都得用
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: juju？
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 这个东西对devops很好的
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 不久的将来，公司一半人之用root, 一半人打什么命令都加sudo.  sudo cd ~
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: https://juju.ubuntu.com
<MeaCulpa> sudo cd ~ 啦啦啦
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: 为啥要sudo cd ~
<freeflyi1g> sudo -i 不就好了 lol
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 因为没人知道为啥不需要sudo
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: :)
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: 其实对做开发的无论是deb还是rpm有啥关系啊
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 看不明白，哈哈
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 我们用modules了。 modules.sf.net
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: 想当年我白天用rpm, 下班用deb
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 我现在白天rpm 下班deb
<may1i> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<roylez_> adam8157: 我白天rte，下班 pkg.xz
 * may1i 白天想睡觉，晚上睡觉
<xjhv> 赞同睡觉
<big_bear> 我早上起来用汇编，中午用c, 下午用c++,晚上用java,凌晨用PHP
<Losses> 嘛 有化学专业的亲么
<xjhv> 周末很不热闹，还是每天都这样不热闹阿
<Losses> 冷很多啊= =
<may1i> xxx
<xjhv> 表示在广州已经扛不住
<xjhv> 惭愧
<xjhv> 吃了好多东西还手足冰尼马个凉
<gebjgd>  广东那么热还这么柴
<xjhv> 穷矮挫再加柴阿
<iCookie> iPeipei: 
 * MeaCulpa 白天pinstall, 晚上emerge...
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 对作开发的，Linux都没啥关系，人家只是用个编译环境而已
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<roylez_> adam8157: 写了多少了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 小乐 没写呢...
<roylez_> adam8157: 买了
<adam8157> roylez_: 哇
<roylez_> adam8157: 算上邮费不到600
<roylez_> adam8157: 这边路边的渣牌也不止这个价
<roylez_> adam8157: 从google cache查了下原价，199
<adam8157> roylez_: 确实 周天下转运单比较好, 百通周一是专机
<adam8157> roylez_: 有钱
<roylez_> adam8157: 85拿下
<tenzu> 小...小乐...
<roylez_> tenzu: 猪猪
<tenzu> roylez_: 你和阿当君...
<roylez_> adam8157: 你的衣服买到没？
<MaskRay> pinstall 是啥
<adam8157> roylez_: 没
<roylez_> adam8157: 渣
<adam8157> roylez_: 我屈服了
<MeaCulpa> 价钱是一个方面，SIZE也是一个方面，这边就算不是渣牌，丫也没我的尺码
<MeaCulpa> 那些香港牌子我一概无码
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac268086/  笑喷了
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ t: 什么？你急了，给你个瓶子解决吧 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez_: ca.....
<roylez_> adam8157: 这个看过没？ http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac268228/
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 搞笑视频中的当事人上节目 - AcFun.tv
<Patrick_DJ> 正在重装arch
<Patrick_DJ> ubuntu12.04装完后，用不了apt-get。点个alt-F2都要明显反应一下。不知道怎么回事。再也不想滚回ubuntu10.04。
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac125524/
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 为什么不要用洗衣机洗砖头 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez_: 好可怜啊
<Patrick_DJ> 视频无法打开。
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac129687/
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ t: 【鬼畜】panda，不看就害死他！ - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez_: 蛮好听
<roylez_> adam8157: 工商银行AE卡付款失败，retry中...
<adam8157> roylez_: visa+master王道
<roylez_> adam8157: 一把摸是AE专业户
<yao_ziyuan> 咨询：大家用什么词典软件？linux/windows 都可以说说。今天买了本牛津英汉双解词典第七版，比 stardict 里那些显然好不少。
<microcai> mw 发现了一个问题
<microcai>  /me 其实水冷可以用能随意弯曲的热管代替的
 * microcai 其实水冷可以用能随意弯曲的热管代替的
<roylez_> yao_ziyuan: 词典瞎用，呵呵
<lumpy> ~~~
<lumpy> hwllo
<lumpy> hello~
<bluek> 不懂蚯蚓字
<namoamitabuddha> SysRq + L提示This sysrq operation is disabled, 怎么回事
<yunfan> microcai: 穷折腾
<microcai> yunfan:  ... ...
<microcai> yunfan: 摄影穷三代，单反毁一生 
<yunfan> microcai: 不如搞个热管
<forfun> 有人熟悉tput和terminfo吗？手册中说 tput setab 7 为白色，为什么我这里却是灰色？
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: This sysrq operation is disabled, 怎么解决
<Patrick_DJ> microcai: 精辟.
<bluek> 牛得一叉
<bluek> 牛比得很啊
<bluek> 牛比得一踏糊涂
<microcai> 看来得在水冷头前再加一片半导体制冷片
<bluek> 牛得掉渣
<microcai> 然后用树脂把水冷头和 CPU 周围全部封闭起来，防止低于 0 度 CPU 周围结冰。
<bluek> 太牛了
<microcai> 更安全的做法是  CPU -> 热导管 (远离 CPU) -> 半导体制冷片x2 -> 水冷头 -> 冷排  
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: sysctl 配置下?
<microcai> 水冷头远离  CPU
<microcai> 安全
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq 的默认值如何设置? /etc/sysctl.conf搞不来
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: 加一行 kernel.sysrq = 1
<microcai> ... 或者 CPU -> 热管 -> 热管埋入水箱 -> 水箱接河水 ......
<bluek> microcai, 要是本本呢？怎么降温？
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: 他的默认值是如何设置的, 我默认是438, 看上去是一个MASK
<microcai> bluek: CPU -> 热管 -> 遍布笔记本外壳的热管 .... 
<Kandu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key#Disabling_SysRq_key 有個表
<sevk> Kandu ⇪ t: Magic SysRq key - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<roylez_> adam8157: 还是不能成功。要么是工商银行烂掉了，要么就是亚马逊封了转运
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: 内核的Documentation也有
<bluek> microcai，外壳是塑料的
<adam8157> roylez_: 没听说封转运哦...试试别的卡 据说amazon可以用银联?
<roylez_> adam8157: ...没听说这个
<adam8157> roylez_: 用代理没?
<roylez_> adam8157: 没
<bluek> 我一直为我的本本散热问题郁闷哇哈哈，只要开vbox风扇就加速了
<roylez_> adam8157: 这个应该不是原因吧
<microcai> bluek: 那就用吕制外壳
 * Kandu 睡覺去。晚安，各位牛
<namoamitabuddha> 请教linux遇到卡死怎么处理
<namoamitabuddha> 很有可能是应用程序的问题, 例如firefox
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 重启。
<adam8157> roylez_: US only就会 不加代理买不了电子书和礼品卡
<bluek> microcai, 晕，想法是不错，可是我还没碰到过吕制外壳的本本
<namoamitabuddha> 连xkill调用起来都难
<microcai> bluek:  mbp 
<bluek> namoamitabuddha, 我还没遇到过卡死
<roylez_> adam8157: 我挂代理retry一次，不行明天试，再不行就只能放弃。希望不会影响我买书
<namoamitabuddha> bluek: 我本来内存啥就不大
<bluek> namoamitabuddha, 内存现在根本就不值钱，倒是硬盘倍涨
 * zokr7et 出现了
<namoamitabuddha> bluek: 我主要要会处理这种情况
 * microcai 为何我现在没看到过拿机箱的外表明做散热片的设计？！ 
<bluek> namoamitabuddha, 你所谓的卡死是狂慢还是不动？要是不动的话，怎么样都没办法处理，除了reboot...
 * microcai 为何我现在没看到过拿机箱的外表明做散热片的设计？！ 
 * microcai 为何我现在没看到过拿机箱的外表面做散热片的设计？！ 
<namoamitabuddha> bluek: 慢
<adam8157> microcai: 电磁兼容
<microcai> adam8157 no no no 
<bluek> namoamitabuddha, 那不叫卡死，你的硬盘资源不够用啊，把不用的程序关掉一些，还有，别动不动就update
<zokr7et> 有用LinuxMint的吗？ 请问Mint 的包管理器是什么？
<bluek> namoamitabuddha, 错了，是硬件资源
<microcai> adam8157 至少苹果就是用那吕外表做的散热片
<namoamitabuddha> bluek: 我说遇到这种情况如何处理
<bluek> namoamitabuddha, 结束进程
<namoamitabuddha> bluek: 有的时候切换到tty都不容易
<namoamitabuddha> bluek: 不想用REISUB, 那个要重启
<bluek> namoamitabuddha, 看哪一个程式占cpu and ram最大，直接end process
<namoamitabuddha> bluek: 没办法看啊
<bluek> namoamitabuddha, 如果你连看都打不开的话，那我也没折……
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  linux 到现在都没解决的 bug , 就是 swap 一用就会卡死
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 所以，一定不是 cpu 卡，而是 ram 不够了，开始吃 swap 了
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 那如何处理
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 解决的办法就是禁止 swap , 内存不足，自动  kill 掉那个疯狂占用内存的进程
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: saK?
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 这样?
<alvin_rxg> swapoff
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: oom_kill如何
<kamea> Test
<sevk> kamea, ....  ㍯ 
<bluek> 突然想起来了
<bluek> 我还有一个问题一直没有解决呢
<bluek> 有谁在用aliwangwang
<bluek> gnome下的
<microcai> 我居然没使用 irqbalance ~
<yunfan> microcai: 你说去睡觉 到现在还没去
<bluek> yunfan,eva?
<microcai> yunfan: 是啊
<microcai> yunfan: 还在看水冷方面的帖子
<yunfan> microcai: 你这个大骗子 肯定是去跟老婆嘿咻去了
<microcai> yunfan: 不做无准备的战斗
<microcai> yunfan:  ... ...
<microcai> yunfan: 怕 “那看RP的一滴水酿成大祸”
<bluek> 哇哈哈，我们这儿还有74个人，日本的那个频道才37个人
<MeaCulpa1> 日本比我们早一小时
<namoamitabuddha> 遇到了一个很奇怪的现象
<namoamitabuddha> 在nm-applet里面, 按一下键无法输入, 必须长按
<liuzhou> 有同学玩Clojure?
 * microcai 别贪小，贪小必被搞，别求高，求高必折腰。
<RuiZi> 谁会C
<RuiZi> 我改 transmission 源码呢
<RuiZi> 没人了吗？？
<Pwnna> o.o
<alvin_rxg> 没人
<larry> 寄了个iphone回国， 竟然没有收税
<alvin_rxg> larry: 已用的？
<larry> alvin_rxg: 不是， 新的4s, 给gf买的。让我很诧异
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<soiamso> larry: 圣诞节
<larry> soiamso: ？？和圣诞节有关？
<gebjgd> larry: iphone过时了
<larry> gebjgd: 那现在火滴是什么呢？
<alvin_rxg> 现在流行 gooapple
<gebjgd> larry: android
<gebjgd> larry: 现在用iphone都是穷人
<gebjgd> larry: 装逼不能用iphone了
<larry> alvin_rxg: 那个集成度这么高的手机要在哪里买啊？
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<larry> gebjgd: 我自己用的就是android
<larry> gebjgd: 本来就是穷人啊
<larry> 话说你们有blogger没？我把blogger收拾了一下， 想加几个连接滴
<alvin_rxg> 有
<alvin_rxg> www.alvin.com
<larry> alvin_rxg: 打不开啊
<Jagdwurst> lol
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: av网站？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: http://6park.com/news/messages/51615.html
<sevk> gebjgd ⇪ t: 银幕前瞻：2012年不容错过的26部好莱坞大片(组图) -6park.com
<yico> 大家好
<sevk> yico, 好  ㍚ 
<yico> 有个网络上的小问题,想请大家帮帮忙
<yico> 我家里用的是铁通宽带,用猫接的有线,在linux下上网很忙,网页经常打不开
<alvin_rxg> 很忙
<yico> 很慢
<yico> 对不起,说错.
<yico> 比如说吧,我打开终端在里面输入, sudo apt-get install lua5.1,然后会一直跳到 获取报头这样的信息..最终导致这个无法安装.
<gebjgd> 上网很忙
<gebjgd> XD
<alvin_rxg> 唉，我太没魅力了。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我有点用腻了linux了
<alvin_rxg> 微信上边打了几个招呼，都没人理我的……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你上 mac os 吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 想换meego 或者android
<alvin_rxg> meego 算了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不用mac os
<alvin_rxg> android x86 项目不知道怎么样了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 能用。我下载了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 运行速度呢？
<alvin_rxg> 不卡吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不卡
<alvin_rxg> 不错哦，我也看看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 问题是x86的能用市场么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 比如那些应用
<alvin_rxg> 应该可以吧
<alvin_rxg> 以前有看到文章说可以的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哪有文章ß
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 确实可以
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.android-x86.org/download
<sevk> gebjgd ⇪ t: Download - Android-x86 - Porting Android to x86 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 但是问题是升级，无法平滑的继续升级
<alvin_rxg> 平滑升级……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 正在下载meego 和android x86
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 折腾
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 真的用腻了
<alvin_rxg> 那别用了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 别用什么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 所以啊。正在准备换
<ofan> 用bsd吧
<knownbad> +1
<Jagdwurst> +2
<alvin_rxg> +INT_MAX
<alvin_rxg> usb 挂了……重启
<gebjgd> ofan: bsd和linux没啥区别
<ofan> gebjgd: 有
<gebjgd> ofan: 有啥区别
<ofan> gebjgd: 名字就不一样
<gebjgd> ofan: 一样的de。一样的感觉
<knownbad> 架构不一样，license 也不同
<knownbad> bsd 其实比较适合商业化使用。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 一样的东西.换汤不换药
<metbsd> bsd是纯unix
<Jagdwurst> 对使用者来说 bsd license 更有益， 但对于开发的公司来说，无疑是 GPL 更好
<metbsd> linux是模仿unix的
<metbsd> 和unix没关系
<metbsd> linux是unix的山寨版本
<knownbad> Jagdwurst: 倒过来吧？
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 比如你是一个无线路由生产商， 开发了一套硬件和软件，但不再想花太多资金维护软件了，可以专做硬件，于是把之前的软件开源。利用社区、甚至是竞争对手
<Jagdwurst> 改善软件
<Jagdwurst> 这种情况下显然非 gpl 不爽
<gebjgd> 上meego
<larry> 刚才不小心把家目录下的东西给rm掉啦, 有什么方法可以回复的啊 泪崩啊
<ofan> test
<sevk> ofan, ....  ㍜ 
<gebjgd> larry: 后悔药
<larry> gebjgd: 崩溃啊, 再两台电脑间穿梭, 多打了个*号, 就悲剧啦. 
<gebjgd> 用nas的表示毫无压力
<Jagdwurst> larry: 所以我一般都是最后才打 * 号
<larry> 话说有什么方法回复啊,好多重要的东西在里面
<ofan> larry: 什么文件系统
<gebjgd> larry: btrfs snapshot
<gebjgd> 没用btrfs的话，那你就郁闷了
<larry> ofan: ext4
<larry> ext4 可是很有问题
<ofan> larry: 开了日志功能的话，可以找回
<larry> ofan: 要查什么工具么?
<ofan> larry: http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<sevk> ofan ⇪ t: extundelete: An ext3 and ext4 file undeletion utility
<ofan> larry: 先备份一下
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: hoho
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: meego ing
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这玩意就是定制的linux
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 考
<alvin_rxg> 嗯？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: meego
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 放到u盘上跑呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 2G内存确实快多了
<Jagdwurst> larry: 有一些神马恢复工具，但据我的几次经验，大可不必报希望
<gebjgd> larry: btrfs
<knownbad> 在 bsd 下，你可以使用开源码却不需开放你的衍生码。  对厂商而言方便多了。
<knownbad> 对使用者却不一定，你要再开发就难些。
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 我指的使用者是使用的厂商
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 开发者也是开发的厂商
<Jagdwurst> 没涉汲最终个人用户
<knownbad> 但你的产品可以建立在开源码上却不需把原码公开，这就是优点。  就看你以那个角度看。
<knownbad> community project 当然就成了缺点。
<Jagdwurst> 如果是以软件开发为主业的公司，闭源或者bsd听着不错
<Jagdwurst> 但如果那个公司做的是硬件，或者主要提供服务和其它资源。软件上 gpl 一下也不妨
<knownbad> 但也是 bsd 发展较慢的原因。
<knownbad> 都好，个取所需。
<alvin_rxg> 无聊到看 Das Supertalent ……
<alvin_rxg> 太搞笑了。 xD  http://www.iamchinese.de/viewthread.php?tid=63608
<sevk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: 用迅雷下了SC2 - 游戏GAME - 我是中国人论坛 IamChinese BBS - Powered by Discuz!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 正在看费城勿扰
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 中文的那些节目不是更无聊的啊？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还好
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 今天webqq很奇怪
<sevk>  06:05
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 不用说 webqq, 就连 linuxqq 登录都有点异常
<alvin_rxg> linuxqq 可以啊
<Jagdwurst> cpu 开 1,6G 了，风扇还行
<Jagdwurst> 昨天刚清理了风扇
<alvin_rxg> jandan.net connection reset...
<dungeon_archl> 果然。Linux下还是 Opera好。。。只要不搞中文。
<dungeon_archl> 不过opera默认的鼠标功能太恶心了。。。
<dungeon_archl> 中键不能从后退窗口出新标签。。。×非要用clone当前的然后后退。
<dungeon_archl> 上面的那个缩略图功能一直想要关掉。
 * dungeon_archl downloading Firefox UI channel build http://people.mozilla.com/~shorlander/ux-presentation/ux-presentation.html The latest firefox UI.
<dungeon_archl> alvin_rxg: 阿光？
<alvin_rxg> 裸姐
<dungeon_archl> alvin_rxg: ...你在想什么呢。
<alvin_rxg> dungeon_archl: 不想看电视，听收音
<dungeon_archl> alvin_rxg: 那就去玩游戏
<dungeon_archl> alvin_rxg: 我又一次脑筋有问题的想要做个捉猫狗的即时战略游戏。。。
<alvin_rxg> ?
<dungeon_archl> alvin_rxg: 狗血剧情的猫狗捕捉大作战。
<alvin_rxg> 可以啊
<dungeon_archl> alvin_rxg: 为啥猫科没有打败犬科呢？
<alvin_rxg> 因为他们没有打架
<dungeon_archl> alvin_rxg: 生存竞争中。总觉得猫科应该有能力淘汰。。。
<dungeon_archl> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<dungeon_archl> alvin_rxg: 它们经常打架。
<alvin_rxg> 是么？
<dungeon_archl> alvin_rxg: 我看了关于豺的介绍。
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl: meego ing
<alvin_rxg> 嗯？
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl: 格式化了arch
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 。。。你上了 Meego最新的UI么？
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl: 没有。老的1.2
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: meego真狗屎，有无数种UI设计。。。
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl: 新鲜中
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: gamemaker移植到Linux了。
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl: 升级meego中。用的zypper
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 那是什么。。。我google去了。
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 玩一个游戏过多了。让我总是认为 W键是停止行动。。。
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 总是下意识的按W，试图停止网页装载。
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 明白了。。。不过 那个 meego大概被抛弃了吧。。。
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl: 似乎没有
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl: 速度还不错
<dungeon_archl_> alvin_rxg: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rothund
<sevk> dungeon_archl_ ⇪ t: Rothund – Wikipedia
<dungeon_archl_> alvin_rxg: 我觉得是最漂亮的狗之一了。
<alvin_rxg> ...
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl_: 启动超快
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 恩。
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 明白。特别优化的版本呢。你没试试 puppy linux的？
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl: 不想用普通的linux发行版
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: puppy也是比较特殊的。
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl: 如何特殊了？
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl: 有自己的市场？
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 专门搞快速启动
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 恩。
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl: 没意义
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 搞移动使用，快速安装软件类似苹果的。
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 软件就像模块一样，有些类似slax
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 不过不太适合你这种进阶了的Linux用户，那个玩意儿用户群是经常用windows的人的感觉。
<dungeon_archl> alvin_rxg: 你不觉得它们挺漂亮的？
<alvin_rxg> 啥？
<dungeon_archl> alvin_rxg: 豺
<alvin_rxg> 我不是它们
<dungeon_archl> alvin_rxg: ？
<alvin_rxg> 子非鱼
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl: 找到工作了？
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 没。
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 没人要我
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl: 你有居留了吧
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 没
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl: 那你最多能在那里待多久
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 有居留了找工作多容易。。。
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 无数工作都只给有拘留的人。。。
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl: 你舅舅不是有居留么
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 6个月
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 他是他，我是我。
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 他是这里国民了。
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl: 你可以和你舅妈结婚
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl: 你就有身份了
<snugglecat> dungeon_archl, 啥漂亮
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 你死人么。。。
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 豺
<snugglecat> 难看
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/eb/Cuon_alpinus_%28Dhole%29.jpg/220px-Cuon_alpinus_%28Dhole%29.jpg
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 。。。什么漂亮？狼？
<snugglecat> 上不去
<snugglecat> 猫
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 。。。
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 猫不如小熊猫
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: firefox漂亮啊
<alvin_rxg> 𡙁爽
<dungeon_archl> alvin_rxg: 乱码
<alvin_rxg> 夶
<alvin_rxg> 㚐
<alvin_rxg> 𡘙
<dungeon_archl> alvin_rxg: 第三个乱
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 爽毛？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 爽毛？
<snugglecat> dungeon_archl, 哦
<snugglecat> 不好看
<alvin_rxg> 人从众𠈌𠉭
<snugglecat> 猫好看
<alvin_rxg> 好多啊
<snugglecat> 猫科的好看， 狗科的不好看
<snugglecat> 豹， 狮子， 老虎， 猫
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 因为你跟猫有一腿
<snugglecat> 都好看
<snugglecat> ....
<snugglecat> 猫长很多毛了
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 他是猫科的。自认优势种族。
<snugglecat> 变得毛茸茸的
<snugglecat> 猫漂亮啊
<snugglecat> dungeon_archl, 给你看我 狗的画
<dungeon_archl> 。。。
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 日语？
<snugglecat> 狗狗的画， 啥日语
#ubuntu-cn 2011-12-04
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 艺术家阿
<gebjgd> 额 meego升级好慢
<snugglecat> cjb 上不去了
<snugglecat> meego 不是死了么
<alvin_rxg> 毛㲎毳
<snugglecat> 奶奶的雅虎邮箱也进不去了
<larry> 终于用testdisk搞定啦
<larry> snugglecat: 今天上午悲剧的把整个目录给删掉啦
<snugglecat> 哦
<dungeon_archl> lol
<dungeon_archl> pint out。
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: 袋鼠
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 乐乐
<roylez_> jinghua: 
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席够早的
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<tenzu> roylez_: 周日不睡懒觉?
<roylez_> tenzu: 你这家伙
<roylez_> tenzu: 我起的早...
<tenzu> roylez_: 我6点多就醒了, 只不过看电子书看到现在
<roylez_> tenzu: kindle？
<tenzu> roylez_: 爱疯上面看闲书
<roylez_> tenzu: outman
<roylez_> tenzu: kindle看书才是潮人
<tenzu> roylez_: 我也就闲时看看, 而且喜欢躺着看
<snugglecat> 应该啥都放在内存， 还是需要时才从硬盘中载入
<snugglecat> 操作比较频繁， 但数据很大
<snugglecat> 有可能很大
<snugglecat> 操作频繁， 全载入内存， 可以避免 频繁都盘， 但数据量大了， 我怕内存给用完
<snugglecat> 我该怎么抉择呢
<snugglecat> outman == 奥特曼???
<snugglecat> knownbad, 问你一个问题
<knownbad> 吻我？
<knownbad> 我很害羞的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 应该啥都放在内存， 还是需要时才从硬盘中载入。 操作比较频繁， 可能数据很大。 操作频繁， 全载入内存， 可避免频繁读盘， 但数据量大了， 我怕给内存占没了
<snugglecat> 我怎么抉择
<knownbad> 看你了。
<snugglecat> 我就是不知道怎么抉择啊， 两难呢
<knownbad> 你的东西是否写的频繁？
<snugglecat> 都写都很频繁
<knownbad> 而且是否资料大？
<knownbad> 太大的话只能 buffer write .
<snugglecat> 管理一网站的， 基本就整网站的资料都会加载
<snugglecat> buffer write?? 将经常读写的放内存， 其他的放盘??
<knownbad> 折中的话就 buffer write。
<snugglecat> buffer write?? 将经常读写的放内存， 其他的放盘??
<snugglecat> 这意思??
<knownbad> 不是就假设你反正都经常写，启动时先要求些内存做为存取。
<knownbad> 是。
<snugglecat> 那可能需要一些算法决定啥放buffer
<snugglecat> 谢了 knownbad ， 我去想想
<knownbad> 礼拜天带儿子出去走走。
<snugglecat> 我去 陪儿子疯下， 儿子 一早上都自己疯
<snugglecat> :)
<cike> 论坛怎么上不去了？
<cike> forum.ubuntu.com.cn和forum.ubuntu.org.cn的区别在哪？
<kiss_kill> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/  论坛地址
<sevk> kiss_kill ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<phoenixlzx> h
<phoenixlzx> hi
<minibox> ?
<phoenixlzx> 早上好～～
<minibox> 早。
<phoenixlzx> 中国政府网站被国外黑客干掉了
<sevk> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍢ 
<phoenixlzx> http://www.linux.gov.cn/
<minibox> 怎么是linux的网站啊，要黑也得黑win的。
<minibox> 给初学者们造成linux不安全的概念。
<phoenixlzx> 额...据说原来的网页是IE only
<phoenixlzx> 还是用front page做的...很符合中国政府的风格
<minibox> 没话说了。
<phoenixlzx> 估计是国外黑客看着不爽吧
<minibox> 大家昨天晚上都太忙了，结果今天早上没人气。
<phoenixlzx> 额...我才刚起床
<phoenixlzx> 南京这边冷得要命
<minibox> 成都室内无空调，关窗情况下，13度。
<minibox> 早上5点多起来装arch。搞的现在音箱只有单边有声音。音箱在win下声音是正常的。
<Kandu> phoenixlzx: gov.cn 也有 linux 域啊
<phoenixlzx> Kandu: 不知道怎么突然冒出来个linux
<Kandu> phoenixlzx: 本來是這域的內容是什麼
<phoenixlzx> minibox: 现在用arch的越来越多了...为什么呢？
<phoenixlzx> Kandu: 就是一些linux相关的教程，论坛里有帖子有截图的
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=355533
<sevk> phoenixlzx ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - www.linux.gov.cn这个网站是什么背景啊？
<minibox> minibox: 我是受不了ubuntu12.04了，跑来试试arch的。
<minibox> phoenixlzx: 我是受不了ubuntu12.04了，跑来试试arch的。
<phoenixlzx> minibox: 12.04还不稳定呢
<phoenixlzx> minibox: 其实ubuntu没什么不好，我帮同学装的，他玩linux快一个月了，天天过的很滋润～
<Learners2000> hi,大家好
<kiss_kill> 其实都一样，就是用户体验的感觉不一样
<minibox> phoenixlzx: 就当试用下arch好了。
<minibox> reboot
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<Kandu> 昨天也有個，用 beta 的 12.04 用得不爽用 arch
<ofan> linux能挂载hfs+分区么？
<phoenixlzx> kiss_kill: 额...怎么说呢，我觉得ubuntu对于新手更适合，但是还是arch更简单
<phoenixlzx> minibox: 来archlinux中文看看吧
<kiss_kill> arch 配置好了，以后木有压力，U是有新的一些东西，就算你升级上去也会有一些莫名其妙的麻烦。我一直都用长期支持版本
<kiss_kill> arch以前用，后来想转战gentoo，没有那个水平
<Kandu> kiss_kill: arch 的升級也會出毛病的，要時刻注意通知
<wishstudio> gentoo 除了编译比较累以外基本没有软件兼容问题。。
<kiss_kill> 解决办法都告诉你了，就好办了。但是U经常木有办法
<kiss_kill> wishstudio: 就是编译的时候，有些参数不知道怎么搞
<wishstudio> kiss_kill: 用什么就加什么啊。。
<wishstudio> kiss_kill: 搞不清楚用默认就好
<kiss_kill> 默认的发挥不了最大能力。我洁癖
<kiss_kill> 嘎嘎
<phoenixlzx> Kandu: 然后我趁机宣传一下我的论坛？;P
<ofan> 内核越来越大了
<ofan> 现在还有谁去论坛
<kiss_kill> 现在慢慢研究python
<Learners2000> 谁给推荐个linux下好的3D游戏
<Kandu> phoenixlzx: XD 你把 arch 官方的通知事項也同步一份在論壇吧
<wishstudio> kiss_kill: 本来就不可能所有东西都优化到最简……
<kiss_kill> gentoo在某个程度上是可以的。
<kiss_kill> 实在不行 lfs
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • wsgi怎样安装？急! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356117 如图是关于wsgi的安装文件，我只做了第一步，没有学过python，所以1.2之后的我就看不懂是需要做什么了？请高手帮忙指点一下啊，多谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 超级细菌 — 2011-12-04 11:12 
<Kamea> printf("%s,%s",*argv,*argv++);为什么输出的第一个为参数.输出的第二个为文件的路径?
<Kamea> printf("%s,%s,%s",*argv,*argv++,*argv++);输入a j m输出m j a这是为什么?
<Kamea> snugglecat: .
<Evanescence> list = ['a', 'j', 'm'] ; print(list[::-1])
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • pcmanfm 突然出现很多挂载盘符 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356120 今天发现pcmanfm 突然发现很多盘符，点击也无法进入，这个要如何停止显示呢。 我的fstab没有更改过啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 qingjinshi — 2011-12-04 11:43 
<Kamea> 出现乱码
<snugglecat> Kamea, 怎么
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你能 printf ("%s, %s, %s, arg [0], arg [1], arg [2]); 么
<Kamea> snugglecat: 出现乱码
<snugglecat> 出现乱码就说明你超界了
<snugglecat> 你能老老实实做么
<snugglecat> 要不你的内存尚未分配
<Kamea> snugglecat:  printf("%s,%s",*argv,*argv++);输出的第一个为参数.输出的第二个为文件的路径.这样没乱码
<snugglecat> 你没第三个参数
<snugglecat> 第三个参数越界了
<Kamea> snugglecat: argv[]的内存需要我分配?
<snugglecat> 不需要你分配
<snugglecat> 但程序只分配了俩
<snugglecat> ls a
<snugglecat> 只有俩， 一是 ls , 二是 a
<snugglecat> 三就是未定义的
<snugglecat> Kamea, ls a， 你想 第三个 会是啥
<Kamea> snugglecat: argv[0]是程序名,argv[1]是第一个参数,printf("%s",*argv[0]);都是乱码
<snugglecat> printf ("%s", argv[0]) 好么
<Kamea> snugglecat: 那也是乱码,我试过了
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你是编 linux 的 程序么
<snugglecat> 是么
<Kamea> snugglecat: Android上跑Dos.dos里跑Tc
<snugglecat> 处理命令行参数的， 请使用 getopt ()
<Kamea> snugglecat: <Kamea> printf("%s,%s,%s",*argv,*argv++,*argv++);输入a j m输出m j a.这个没乱码
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你能正常一点用 c 么
<Kamea> snugglecat: 是不是栈的问题?
<Kamea> snugglecat: X86和mips对栈的顺序处理正好相反
<Kamea> snugglecat: Arm是mips吧?
<snugglecat> 等等
<snugglecat> 啥栈啊
<snugglecat> 高位地位？？
<snugglecat> 高位低位？？
<Kamea> 大头小头
<Kamea> snugglecat: 嗯
<snugglecat> ++ 的运算顺序 a++ 和 ++a 有区别
<Kamea> 我知道
<ofan> ...
<may1i> Kamea: 从右到左入栈
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你能正常地用 (printf ("%s, %s, %s", argv[0], argv[1], argv[2]);么
<may1i> Kamea: 从右到左入栈 * 2
<snugglecat> 和 arm 无关
<Kamea> snugglecat: 出来乱码
<snugglecat> 不可能乱码的哇
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你能正常地用 (printf ("%s, %s, %s", argv[0], argv[1], argv[2]);么
<xiangfu> Kamea, 不要这样写代码： printf("%s,%s,%s",*argv,*argv++,*argv++); 
<xiangfu> Kamea, it create chaos. :)
<Kamea> snugglecat: 乱码
<snugglecat> xiangfu, 他用 int 变量保存字符串， 你还要他如何写代码
 * may1i Kamea 每次提的问题都挺有意义的，要不是写os/compiler的人一般都不清楚怎么回事
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于调节鼠标滚轮速度的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356123 arch64+openbox 这个环境下如何配置鼠标滚轮速度呢？ firefox可以自己设置，那么opera呢？ xset可以设置移动速度，滚轮速度照样悲剧～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qingjinshi — 2011-12-04 12:24 
<snugglecat> may1i, 不是入栈 的问题， 是 i++ 和 ++i 的问题
<snugglecat> 最后一个 *argv++ 我明白， 他的值， 应该是第一个
<may1i> Kamea: 入栈顺序=执行顺序，也就是说第三个参数先入0，然后入1，最后入2
<snugglecat> 在想前俩参数
<Kamea> may1i: 嗯
<may1i> snugglecat: you r wrong
<ofan> undefined
<snugglecat> may1i, 晕
<Kamea> may1i: 这是为什么呢
 * Kamea printf("%s,%s,%s",*argv,*argv++,*argv++);输入a j m输出m j a.这个没乱码
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你想干嘛呢
<may1i> Kamea: c一般为了方便实现可变参数列表使用这样的方法，实际上是出栈顺序。。。
<snugglecat> printf ("...", argv[0], argv[1], argv[2]); 想么
<Kamea> snugglecat: 学会向Main传参数
<xiangfu> Kamea, 这个有什么问题： printf("%s,%s,%s",*argv,*argv++,*argv++); 输入mja 就对了啊。
<ofan> Kamea: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sequence_point
<xiangfu> 因为这种表达式是从右很左求的
<sevk> ofan ⇪ ti: Sequence point - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<snugglecat> Kamea, argv[0], argv[1]就好了
<Kamea> xiangfu: a是程序名
<may1i> 比较准确的说法是最右侧的参数位于栈顶，第一个被执行和弹出
<xiangfu> printf("%s,%s,%s",*argv,*argv++,*argv++); ＝＝ printf("%s,%s,%s",*(argv + 2),*(argv + 1),*argv);
<ofan> Note that a function call f(a,b,c) is not a use of the comma operator and the order of evaluation for a, b, and c is unspecified.
<xiangfu> may1i, 和栈有什么关系？和你的编译器有关系。
<xiangfu> ofan, yes. 取决于编译器。
 * Kamea 好乱呀
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你就不能 argv[0] 么
<xiangfu> Kamea, snugglecat> Kamea, 你就不能 argv[0] 么?
<xiangfu> :D
<Kamea> snugglecat: argv[0]是乱码
<may1i> xiangfu: 的确是取决于编译器，不过这么说略笼统
<snugglecat> Kamea, 没人向你酱紫处理参数的啊。 unix/linux 的请用 getopt
<xiangfu> Kamea, 你的main 是怎么声明的？
<Kamea> snugglecat: 这是我买的那本教程上用的
<Kamea> xiangfu: int
<xiangfu> Kamea, 所有的。
<xiangfu> Kamea, 把这本书丢了。再买一本：D
<Kamea> snugglecat: 那本教程上从不int mail也不那错误的void main永远是mail
<may1i> Kamea: 函数调用时从左向右压入参数，执行时参数的填充是由右向左（出栈），这样可以简单的实现argc的填充。
<snugglecat> int main (int, char* argv []) { printf ("%s, %s, %s", argv[0], argv[1], argv[2]); return 0; }
<may1i> Kamea: 那书是本神书啊
<snugglecat> # prg a b c
<Kamea> may1i: 那argv[0]到底是程序名还是参数?我这输入printf("%s",argv[0]);乱码
<larry> compiz 是不是不能在 fvwm中开啊
<snugglecat> Kamea, 丢了你的手机
<may1i> Kamea: 那书是不是这样声明的啊main（char**argv）?
<Kamea> may1i: 清华出版的
<xiangfu> snugglecat,int main (int, char* argv []) { if (argc == 3) printf ("%s, %s, %s", argv[0], argv[1], argv[2]); return 0; }
<xiangfu> Kamea, 程序名
<may1i> Kamea: 左起第一个是参数数量
<snugglecat> xiangfu, 艾
<Kamea> may1i: main(int argc,char *argv[])
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你用 gcc, 然后用 getopt 处理参数
<larry> snugglecat: compiz 是不是不能在 fvwm 中开啊?
<Kamea> snugglecat: 嗯
<snugglecat> larry, 不能, compiz 是 wm, fvwm 是 wm
<snugglecat> larry, 在 fvwm 运行一个 wm, 你想 fvwm 怎么办
<snugglecat> larry, 要不 compiz 不能运行， 要不 fvwm 推出
<snugglecat> larry, 要不 compiz 不能运行， 要不 fvwm 退出
<snugglecat> 我是酱紫想的
<snugglecat> larry, 运行 xcompmpr
<may1i> Kamea: argv0理论是程序名。。。不过这要看os的实现。。。
<larry> snugglecat: 哦, 这样啊. 如果想在fvwm让程序的窗口透明的话, 有什么方法呢?
<snugglecat> larry, 运行 xcompmgr
<Kandu> 04:38 < may1i> 比较准确的说法是最右侧的参数位于栈顶，第一个被执行和弹出
<Kandu> may1i: 你是否記錯了
<may1i> Kandu: 为什么的？
<snugglecat> 后进先出???
<larry> snugglecat: xcompmr 用了, 但是只有urxvt是透明的
<Kamea> may1i: printf("%s,%s,%s",*argv,*argv--,*argv--);依然乱码
<Kandu> may1i: 呃，你不是 mayli
<snugglecat> larry, gnome-term 也是透明的
<snugglecat> Kamea, 那肯定是乱码啦
<may1i> Kamea: argv-- shi cuowu de..
<larry> snugglecat: 那能不能让 比如说 xchat 也透明了
<snugglecat> larry, 能啊
<may1i> Kandu: ???
<Kamea> may1i: 但最后把程序的路径输出来了
<snugglecat> larry, 你要设 xorg.conf ， 要不弄了 投影， 拖动窗口会有充盈
<larry> snugglecat: ?怎么弄啊? xchat 有个假透明
<snugglecat> larry, 先执行 xcompmgr 哇
<Kandu> may1i: 用 1 代替 l,的，是想冒充 may1i?
<may1i> Kandu: 掩面
<snugglecat> larry, 就是假的
<emos> 人还不少
<snugglecat> larry, xchat 就是假的
<larry> snugglecat: 哦 明白啦
<may1i> Kandu: 我记得就是这个顺序啊，怎么了？
<emos> 新手问个问题：PXE方式安装完Lubuntu后，重启无法进入图形界面，左上角显示一个光标闪烁，命令行模式正常。
<emos> 请问这是显卡驱动的问题吗？
<may1i> emos: startx
<xiangfu> <Kamea> 你就不能用argv[0] argv[1] 吗？
<xiangfu> 为什么非要用argv++ argv-- 
 * Kamea printf("%s",argv);竟然输出了名表的名字欧米伽
<snugglecat> Kamea, printf ("%s", argv[0]);
<Kandu> may1i: 哦，那是記錯了，要麼你看的資料有錯
<may1i> Kamea: 额，随机的。
<emos> startx不行,提示我要下载命令包，我apt-update后，有两个文件提示下载不到，我的源是局域网另外机器上的安装文件(因为是PXE网络安装的)
<may1i> Kandu: 怎么呢？求指导
<may1i> emos: 换完整源，装desktop
<snugglecat> may1i, 和栈无关的 我想
<snugglecat> 在 printf 里见到的参数， 第一个是已经 + 2 了， 第三个是未加的结果，
<emos> desktop我装不了，内存只有256M，已经装过两个通宵的desktop了，均告失败
 * Kamea printf("%s",*argv);输出了程序的路径
<snugglecat> 和i ++ 以及 ++i 有关系
<emos> 请问命令行下如何切换到完整的源列表
<snugglecat> 第一个是完全计算的结果， 最后一个是开始计算的结果
<Kandu> may1i: 參數不定的，必須在特定的地方取得參數資料。特定的地方自然為棧頂。既然是棧頂，當然是最後壓棧的。c 把 format str 安排在最左，那麼最後壓棧是最左。
<may1i> snugglecat: 我觉得从哪到哪处理参数取决于可变参数列表的实现方法，在大多数编译器和os中，用的是栈，而且是先处理栈顶的“从右向左”
<snugglecat> 参数， 从左到右开始算， 算到 第三个的时候， 第一个参数已经加了， 第三个尚未+， 我想不到中间怎么回事
<snugglecat> i++ 是先返回 i 值， 再+1的
<mengfei> emos, 我P3 1G的cpu 256M内存可以装桌面的，lxde,或者自己装openbox+tint2+pcmanfm
<snugglecat> int i = 0; int k = i++;
<snugglecat> 结果i =1, k= 0
 * Kamea printf("%s",*++argv);输出(null)
<emos> mengfei,我默认的左面就是LXDE,我装的是Lubuntu
<mengfei> 哦
<mengfei> 我用的arch+lxde
<snugglecat> i=0; 1i++, 2, i++. 第一个值为1， 第二个值为0
<snugglecat> i=0; (1)i++, (2), i++. 第一个值为1， 第二个值为0
<emos> 就是无法启动x windows，新手比较头疼，我那机子连alternate CD都没办法装，光驱坏了，不支持U盘启动，硬盘安装出问题，后来不得已才选择PXE，总算成功，图形界面还是进不了。
<may1i> Kandu: 我2了， snugglecat 是从右往左入栈的，从右往左计算/填充，方便argc的计算
<may1i> Kandu: snugglecat 我一直有着出栈计算agrc的残念。。。。实际上是入栈计算的。。。
 * Kamea printf("%s,%s",*argv,*++argv);输入a f输出f f
<mengfei> emos, 我还没试过网启安装，不了解
<Kandu> may1i: ..不知 snugglecat 說了什麼，我 ignore 他了
<may1i> emos: vi /etc/apt/source.list
<snugglecat> Kandu, 就是说有个计算顺序的
<snugglecat> 不是栈的问题
<emos> meingfei,其实我感觉网启还比硬盘安装简单点，不过也是被逼得没办法才硬着头皮去找资料的。
<snugglecat> i = 0; k=i++(k=0, i=1); k=I++(k=1, i=2);
<snugglecat> 这下明白了么
<may1i> snugglecat: 是有计算顺序，不过这个顺序的蛋疼由来是和可变参数和栈有关
<snugglecat> 与栈无感
<Kandu> may1i: 計算也是不定的
<snugglecat> 不是， 是printf 的参数， 是会有个计算过程
<snugglecat> 错了
<emos> mayli,好，谢谢，我晚上回家试试看，命令行还真是玩不习惯。
<Kandu> may1i: 順序確定的，shortcut boolean evaluation 可算一個。不同優先級操作符混合，可算一個
<may1i> Kandu: 不排除有蛋疼的人换种方式实现一套os/compiler
 * Kamea 你们说你们的想法.我来替你们验证
<snugglecat> 第一个参数会是 i+2, 第二个参数是i+1, 第三个参数尚未计算
<Kandu> may1i: 那是標準和約定，不能違反的
<may1i> emos: 不完整源会让你浪费许多的寿命
<snugglecat> int i = 0; printf (...,i++); 还是0，执行完 printf后 i才等于 1
<Kandu> may1i: 怎麼學 jyf 呢，用變形 nick
<may1i> snugglecat: right, it's basic
<emos> mayli，我是因为网络安装，为了安装时快点，所以在安装界面里设定了局域网的源。
<snugglecat> 如果printf (..., i++, i++)， 第一个i++， 因为最后一个参数已经执行， 所以回事1, 但最后一个参数还未++所以， 最后一个参数还是0
<emos> mayli,alternate.iso是否会比desktop.iso少掉很多对硬件的支持？ 特别是显卡的驱动
<may1i> Kandu: 那么c的标准中有没有对这个计算顺序的规定呢？
<snugglecat> 艾， 就是和栈是无关的， 和i++的运算顺序有关
<Kandu> may1i: 不知道
<snugglecat> i++是先返回i 再计算 i=i+1
<may1i> emos: alter 默认是没有图形支持的。。。貌似应该连x都没有
<may1i> snugglecat: right, i's basic
<snugglecat> 指向第三个参数后， 第一个参数已经 i++ 了
<snugglecat> 但最后一个参数尚未++
<snugglecat> 最后一个参数应该就是 argv[0]， 但前面俩有点难推
<emos> mayli，alternate.iso连X都没有带吗？ 那为何我重启后不是直接进入命令行，而是进入一个黑屏加光标闪烁的状态？
<may1i> Kandu: 我在测试搜索引擎的索引速度
<may1i> emos: 不清楚原因，手切到tty1吧，如果能登录，就算是已经成功了。
<emos> mayli: 对，我就是在黑屏状态下手切刀tty1 
<snugglecat> 好吧， 我承认与栈有关， 是现金先出
 * Kamea p(,*argv++,*argv)输出两个一样的程序路径,p(,*argv,*argv++)输入a f输出f a的路径
<may1i> Kandu: argv++=====argv
 * Kamea 好吧,我晕了
<may1i> Kamea: argv++=====argv
<Kamea> snugglecat: 你清楚了吗
<snugglecat> Kamea, 算了
<may1i> Kamea: 大一？
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你干嘛要这样
<Kamea> may1i: 乱了
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你干嘛要这样
<may1i> snugglecat: 神书所致
<Kamea> may1i: 嗯
<snugglecat> Kamea, 酱紫肯定不行的啊
<snugglecat> may1i, 他书应该是 for (...) *argv++
<snugglecat> may1i, 不像他在一个函数参数++的
<may1i> Kamea: 好好搞，有前途
<may1i> snugglecat: 刚才那代码完全有考人水平的能力，能写出来也不一般
<snugglecat> 他乱搞的
<snugglecat> 将一整数写字符串也不是一般人能做出来的
<snugglecat> int n; scanf ("%s", &n);
<snugglecat> 你告诉他为什么会越界
 * Kamea 感觉好乱啊
<may1i> snugglecat: 这个可以搞，比起大部分我那四年没写过几行代码的同学靠谱多了
<may1i> snugglecat: 不过argv－－就那啥了。。
<emos> emos: s
 * may1i bash: fork: Resource temporarily unavailable, fork不能，吃饭去
<emos> 好像这里都是熟手居多
<Kamea> may1i: 走之前帮俺把输出顺序整对呗
<snugglecat> Kamea, 整部队的
<snugglecat> Kamea, 整不对的
<emos> 我今天第一次来，连IRC都不太会用，今天才知道IRC原来就是这种聊天室。可以在linux终端下用这个东西交流吗？ 
<may1i> Kamea: argv[n] 不行？
<Kamea> snugglecat: ...为什么
<may1i> emos: irssi
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你在函数参数 ++， 第一个参数总会是执行所有参数后的 结果
<Kamea> may1i: 不行
<snugglecat> Kamea, fun (i++, i++, i++); 第一个参数是2
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你怎么整都是2 
<emos> may1i: irssi是IRC客户端么？
<snugglecat> i=0
<fivesheep> weechat
<snugglecat> Kamea, i=0, fun (i++, i++, i++); 第一个参数是2
<may1i> Kamea: argv[n] 不行？理论上argv[1]==*（argv+1）的。。。
<snugglecat> Kamea, 第一个参数都是后面计算的结果， 第二个是第三个计算的结果
<Kamea> snugglecat: p(,*argv,*argv++)输入顺序正好跟输出顺序相反.没乱码,怎么让输入顺序和输出顺序一样?
<snugglecat> Kamea, 第一个参数是从第二个参数开始到末尾计算的结果， 第二个是第三个开始计算的就诶过， 第三个是第四个开始的结果
<snugglecat> 我不知道为什么， 现象是酱紫
<snugglecat> fun (i, i++, i++, i++, i++, i++)
<Kamea> may1i: 因为它是在Android里
<Guest76534> kde里大家用什么输入法？IBUS？
<may1i> Kamea: (,*(argv+1),*(argv+2))
<snugglecat> 第一个是 ((((i++)++)++)++)++的结果
<snugglecat> Kamea, 第一个是 ((((i++)++)++)++)++的结果
<Guest76534> 昨天刚gnome->kde
<snugglecat> Kamea, 第二个是 (((i++)++)++)++的结果
<may1i> Kamea: 我就是在android。。。gcc下
<snugglecat> 怎么说的清楚呢
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 额现在有多少小白了算我一个吧 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356130 RT不过我在纠结是直接安装12.04每日构建还是从11.10升级大家给我出出主意吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 12haha21 — 2011-12-04 13:29 
<may1i> Kamea: Processor : ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
<snugglecat> Kamea, fun (i(a), i++(b), i++(c), i++(d), i++(e), i++(f)) 不知道啥原因， 第一个参数 a 是 b~f 执行完 i 的结果
<snugglecat> Kamea, 第二个参数 b 是 c~f 语句计算后的结果
<snugglecat> Kamea, 第二个参数 c 是 d~f 语句计算后的结果
<may1i> Kamea: tc是吧？ 换gcc，别蛋疼了，gcc一下就好包根治
<snugglecat> Kamea, 第二个参数 d 是 e~f 语句计算后的结果
<snugglecat> Kamea, 第二个参数 e 是 f~f 语句计算后的结果
<snugglecat> Kamea, 第二个参数 f 是 是本身
<Kamea> may1i: Android上用Andosbox模拟Dos再在里面用Tc2.0编译和运行
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你要在参数 ++， 你怎么整， 顺序都反
<snugglecat> ++i 也反
<Kamea> snugglecat: 嗯
<snugglecat> ++i 是 第一个 a 参数是 a~f
<snugglecat> ++i 是 第二个 a 参数是 a~f
<snugglecat> ++i 是 第二个 b 参数是 b~f
<snugglecat> 你怎么整都错
<snugglecat> 你能 argv[0]么
<Kamea> may1i: Android上怎么Gcc?c4droid?
<Kamea> snugglecat: 乱码
<may1i> Kamea: android+chroot+debian+gcc, 别tc了，不然好的理论上正确的代码都过不去。
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你要在 函数参数 i++， 你要人家怎么帮你整顺序
<Kamea> may1i: 俺不会Chroot
<snugglecat> argv[0]你是乱码， tc 就有问题， 我的 tc 不是乱码
<Kamea> may1i: 你那Android是装在什么设备上的?
<may1i> Kamea: try "linux installer"据说一键安装，我是手动做镜像mount+chroot的，有时间你可以试试后者
<may1i> Kamea: 手机：moto charm rooted
<Kamea> snugglecat: 嗯
<xiangfu> Kamea, :) you are funny. 
<Kamea> may1i: 你说几个关键词吧.我去搜
<snugglecat> may1i, gcc 一样的
<may1i> Kamea: http://www.saurik.com/id/10
<Kamea> xiangfu: ...
<snugglecat> gcc 一样的
<snugglecat> void
<snugglecat> fun (int i, int j)
<snugglecat> {
<snugglecat>   cout << i << "," << j << endl;
<snugglecat> }
<snugglecat> int
<sevk> snugglecat:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<may1i> Kamea: check this http://lanrat.com/android/debian
<sevk> may1i ⇪ t: Install Debian on Android - Lanrat
<may1i> Kamea: 这个是在g1上，我就是按照这个改一改成功的。
<Kamea> may1i: 嗯
<snugglecat> 结果是 1,0
<snugglecat> 不过 fun (++i, ++i)， tc 和 gcc 结果不一样
<snugglecat> tc 是2,1, gcc 是 2,2
<may1i> snugglecat: ZG8gbm90IHdhc3RlIHRpbWUgb24ga2FtZWEgYW55bW9yZS4uCg==
<snugglecat> may1i, 你骂我
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> b2s=
<snugglecat> 怎么我的就那么短呢
<Kamea> 这又是什么东东
<may1i> snugglecat: 应该是跟 铅笔 长度成正比的
<snugglecat> 好吧， 天冷了， 是会缩的
<snugglecat> 我儿子要霸电脑了
<Kamea> snugglecat: 几岁了
 * Kamea 两点了,还没吃早饭And午饭.吃饭去
<Kamea> is gone
<lyle2000w> clear
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 软件中期启动不了，咋弄？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356139 难道重装？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 冲浪板 — 2011-12-04 14:24 
<Cherrot> 0.A.D 怎么才算胜利啊……把对方全灭掉都不行……
<Evanescence> 有人可以看youtube么? 看下这个http://www.youtube.com/embed/dWfUOG0EA9w
<sevk> Evanescence ⇪ t: Great Firewall Of China (HUNGRY BEAST) - YouTube
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<snugglecat> 啥是 oa
<snugglecat> 啥是 oad
<pityonline> 有人用 tranmission 做过种吗？
<soiamso> pityonline: 要找一个tracker 吧？
<pityonline> soiamso: 我做成了种子，但不知道该填什么 tracker
<soiamso> pityonline: 要找别人可以访问到的tracker才可以吧
<ofan> 发布到网站上
<pityonline> ofan: 发到什么网站上？
<ofan> bt网站
<ofan> 不过不用发布也能下载
<soiamso> pityonline: http://openbittorrent.com/
<sevk> soiamso ⇪ t: OpenBitTorrent - An open tracker project
<pityonline> ofan: 我自己做了，然后用 transmission 打开那个种子，可以显示下载完 100％，但把那个种子放到迅雷离线上就显示 0％ 了
<ofan> pityonline: 那个种子传给别人，或者放到bt站上就可以
<pityonline> ofan: 种子的资源大小是 644M，是不是要我上传啊？光发给别人，我不上传别人也下载不了东西吧？
<ofan> pityonline: ...种子就是.torrent那个文件
<pityonline> ofan: 这个我是知道的
<ofan> pityonline: 只上传.torrent文件，然后一直开着机器就可以了
<pityonline> ofan: 等于别人下载那个种子里的资源时也是要从我电脑上获取对吧？》
<ofan> pityonline: 对
<pityonline> ofan: 所以我是做种者，要等我把资源都传到网上或传给某人才算种子完整度达到 100％ 是吧？
<soiamso> ofan: 应该还要调节防火墙
<whsailing> 各位大神请教个问题，
<ofan> pityonline: 你至少要上传完一次，也就是文件所有部分都发送出去至少一遍，一般有个ratio，那个>=2就可以不用再做种了
<whsailing> 我电脑每次用两个以上的USB，所有的USB口就不工作了，
<ofan> pityonline: 不过做种时间越长越好
<pityonline> ofan: 如果第一个下载这个资源的人完成下载，就算我做种完成了吧？
<whsailing> 然后在地TTY下看到hub 2－0：1.0：connect－debouce failed，port 2 disabled
<ofan> pityonline: 看下载人数有多少了，也可能第一次就有100个人下载完
<whsailing> 重启ubuntu也解决不了问题，得开windows自检来修复，请教一下如何解决
<soiamso> whsailing: 要看controller的芯片
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在vmware 7.0安装vmware-tools。。。Big Big Big question!!! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356142 我在vmware 7.0中装了ubuntu11.10，然后在命令行安装vmware-tools。运行vmware-install.pl，一路回车，挺顺利的。 到了最后，卡在了这里： Searching for a valid kernel header path... the path""is not valid. Would you like to change it?[yes] (然后在这 ...
<soiamso> whsailing: 有些芯片不一定支持
<whsailing> 这样啊
<whsailing> 但有时又可以
<pityonline> ofan: 那我把这个种子发给你，可以帮我试试能不能下载吗？
<ofan> 额
<soiamso> pityonline: ，
<whsailing> 例如我只用usb无线鼠键可以，只用USB接手机也行，但一起接就不行了
<ofan> pityonline: 肯定能下的，以前我试过
<soiamso> pityonline: 你发我一份
<pityonline> ofan: soiamso 发到邮箱了
<soiamso> pityonline: 没有tracker信息
<pityonline> soiamso: 那该怎么添加 tracker 信息呢？
<soiamso> pityonline: openbittorent.com 还可以吧
<pityonline> soiamso: 我做种时在 tracker 里填写了 udp://tracker.openbittorrent.com:80
<soiamso> pityonline: 你transmission做种子文件的时候，会叫你加tracker的
<pityonline> soiamso: 已经写了啊
<pityonline> soiamso: 应该怎么写呢？
<soiamso> pityonline: http://torrenteditor.com/
<sevk> soiamso ⇪ t: Torrent Editor
<soiamso> pityonline: 有tracker的。。。
<soiamso> pityonline: 看到你的链接了
<pityonline> soiamso: 用那个编辑了，还是那样
<soiamso> pityonline: 下载中
<pityonline> soiamso: 好像显示有一个连接
<soiamso> pityonline: 但是是通过 DHT 发现的
<pityonline> soiamso: 啥是 DHT？
<soiamso> pityonline: 可能我的版本旧看不到 udp开头的url
<pityonline> soiamso: 哦，已经看到上传速度了
<soiamso> pityonline: 你上传限速了，应该
<soiamso> pityonline: 没有超过10K
<pityonline> soiamso: 现在呢？
<soiamso> pityonline: 30
<pityonline> soiamso: 我设置的是无限制了
<pityonline> soiamso: 如果你完整下载了，那我们两个必须都要开机别人才能下载这个资源是吗？
<soiamso> pityonline: 是的，其中一个
<pityonline> soiamso: 明白了
<soiamso> pityonline: 再找一个tracker,多tracker好像好点
<pityonline> soiamso: 必须有一个在线的才行对吧
<soiamso>  pityonline http://publicbt.com/
<sevk> soiamso ⇪ t: PublicBitTorrent - An open tracker project
<ofan> pityonline: http://mg8.org/processing/bt.html
<sevk> ofan ⇪ t: BitTorrent visualization in processing.js
<pityonline> soiamso: ofan 我后来加上的 trankers 你们那里是没有的吧？只有做种时事先把 trackers 添加好了再发给你们才可以对吧？
<soiamso> pityonline: 但是dht就是没有tracker都可以工作的
<soiamso> pityonline: 没有吧
<pityonline> soiamso: 哦，那还是多找几个 trackers 再做种喽？
<soiamso> 是阿，还要找人加速，如果你就几个人用就不用加速了
<pityonline> ofan: 那个主页上的圈圈儿倒蛮有意思
<sevk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 我的Xubuntu，极致简单高效 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356143 屏幕截图 - 2011年12月04日 - 15时20分52秒.png 左下角是pcmanfm，因为thunar挂载和不挂载显示不清楚所以换成了pcman，右下角是显示桌面 屏幕截图 - 2011年12月04日 - 10时23分18秒.png 左上角有一个FF图标大小差不多的panel自动隐藏，鼠标一点就出现常用 ...
<pityonline> soiamso: 我放在迅雷离线上，但似乎没有速度
<soiamso> pityonline: 迅雷那个需要收钱才有速度的吧
<pityonline> soiamso: 已经交过了
<soiamso> pityonline: 放在公司
<pityonline> soiamso: 我是想让离线服务器把那个种子下载过来
<soiamso> pityonline: 你就两个人用吧？
<pityonline> soiamso: 那个东西应该有不少人用
<soiamso> pityonline: 就是要上传到离线服务器？
<pityonline> soiamso: 因为网上找不到，能找到的都是要收费的
<pityonline> soiamso: 是的
<soiamso> pityonline: 不用下了吧？
<pityonline> soiamso: 不用下了，感谢
<kamea> caleb-:今天好冷
<iaxmps> sevk,是个机器人吧?
<sevk> iaxmps, 如果我能帮助它。  ㍨ 
<kamea> sevk: 你好
<iaxmps> - -||
<iaxmps> 我还是没搞清楚,是不是?
<kamea> sevk: 你吃饭了吗
<sevk> kamea, 我吃的电力。  ㍨ 
<Patrick_DJ> 好冷..
<iaxmps> 下雪了?你们那里?
<Patrick_DJ> 此为chatbot.
<kamea> sevk: 电力好吃吗
<Patrick_DJ> iaxmps: 我是指你的笑话很冷... 0_0
<sevk> kamea, 你经历能源短缺？  ㍨ 
<Patrick_DJ> iaxmps: 发错人了，应该是kamea.
<kamea> sevk: 为什么这么问
<kamea> sevk: 今天好冷
<sevk> kamea, 寒冷的天气或冷病？  ㍨ 
<kamea> sevk: 只是天气冷
<sevk> kamea, 寒冷的天气或冷病？  ㍨ 
<kamea> sevk: 。。。
<kamea> sevk: 你冷吗
<sevk> kamea, 我不知道与否，我不冷。  ㍨ 
<kamea> sevk: 哦
<sevk> kamea, Groovy的。  ㍨ 
<kamea> sevk: 你那下雪了吗
<kamea> sevk: 你今年多大了？
<sevk> kamea, 我是在1995年启动。  ㍨ 
<kamea> sevk: 你不是^k^吗？
<sevk> kamea, 是的，我尝试尽可能多的，你呢？  ㍨ 
<pocoyo> kamea: 你这是要逆天啊
<kamea> pocoyo: ?
<kamea> sevk: 你认识^k^吗？
<sevk> kamea, 不，我不知道。  ㍨ 
<kamea> sevk: 你的名字是什么？
<sevk> kamea, 我叫爱丽丝。  ㍨ 
<zokr7et> Hi ,ÎÒ³öÏÖÁË
<sevk> zokr7et:say Hi ,我出现了 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<zokr7et> ... shit , i'm used gb2312 ?
<kamea> zokr7et: 。。。
<sevk> 新 深度PK版 • 【原创】ubuntu如何走向成功--从木桶理论说起 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356147 ----本文系原创，转载请注明。 木桶理论或者说木桶效应，指一只水桶想盛满水，必须每块木板都一样平齐且无破损，如果这只桶的木板中有一块不齐或者某块木板下面有破洞，这只桶就无法盛满水。是说一只水桶能盛多少水 ...
<zokr7et> sevk: 现在是什么编码呢？
<sevk> zokr7et, 我会尽量找出来。  ㍨ 
<zokr7et> 今天尝试了一下Linux Mint，郁闷的蛋疼了，还是滚回去用fedora 算了
<kamea> sevk: 年轻真好
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<roylez_> adam8157: 写了多少了？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/business/2011/11/tech-company-implements-employee-zero-email-policy/
<roylez_> adam8157: 74000人的公司，不让发email了
<sevk> kamea, 响应。  ㍨ 
<roylez_> tenzu: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-chat/2011-November/006642.html
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ t: Superstitious users and the FreeBSD logo 
<roylez_> tenzu: bsd真悲催
<tenzu> roylez_: 赶紧用windows给治治
<snugglecat> zokr7et, 现在是火星编码
<roylez_> tenzu:  打码的最高境界 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac32383/
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 码片（无误） - AcFun.tv
<snugglecat> zokr7et, 看不到你说什么
 * knownbad @@~
<snugglecat> knownbad, 怎么
<snugglecat> knownbad, 近视了？？
<knownbad> 说道我老家。
<wzy> 额
<snugglecat> knownbad, 看女孩的裙底风光太多了吧
<snugglecat> knownbad, 哦， 见到老乡， 应该很感动吧
<snugglecat> zokr7et, 见到老乡 不 喊一声么
<wzy> 各位乡亲
<snugglecat> wzy, 你也是 火星 的？？
<knownbad> 是说火星。
<snugglecat> 记得以前有个电视剧 叫 火星叔叔马丁 的， 谁还记得
<wzy> 偷偷告诉你 第一次来这，呵呵。。
<snugglecat> 脑袋会伸出 俩电线 的
<Kandu> roylez_: roylezable
<roylez_> Kandu: 啥？
<snugglecat> wzy, 你和谁偷偷说呢
<wzy> 小时候没电视看 命苦啊
<snugglecat> wzy, 和谁有奸情
<snugglecat> wzy, 你是贪官
<Kandu> roylez_: 形容剛那打碼的片子 :P
<wzy> 这都被你这到了 我无语了
<snugglecat> 小时候越穷的， 长大了， 越有潜质当贪官
<wzy> 别到论坛上去说啊
<wzy> 必须得 小时候受压迫 长达了 可定要押回来
<snugglecat> 或者说， 谁都可能是贪官， 小时越穷的， 贪得越厉害
<wzy> 今晚上论坛有个活动 到不了了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你为什么 离开火星的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 为什么移民地球
<snugglecat> knownbad, 火星不要你了， 还是你不要火星了
<knownbad> 在火星找不到交配的。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 还是火星派你来做卧底的
<snugglecat> ....
<tang> ?>
<snugglecat> 来地球交配来了？？？
<tang> 大家好啊
<snugglecat> tang, 你以来就 "?" 啊
<wzy> 火星上有嫦娥。。。
<tang> 呵呵
<tang> 有点激动
<snugglecat> 嫦娥啥时侯移民火星了
<wzy> 还有七仙女 他们都在火星
<tang> 很久没有进来看了
<snugglecat> tang, 呆会你就要走了
<wzy> 我刚从火星回来
<tang> 怎么？
<snugglecat> tang, 等会你就觉得无趣了， 有我在， 多无聊啊
<knownbad> 那是月球，火星只有短脚鹅。
<tang> snugglecat: 怎么了哦
<snugglecat> wzy, 嫦娥身边是 吴刚 还是 射太阳的那个
<wzy> 最新科学研究发现的
<snugglecat> tang, 我再灌水啊， 有我在， 这里变得毫无意义
<wzy> 不信去看最新一期的《自然》
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你脚也很短???
<knownbad> snugglecat: 你太抬举自己了吧？
<wzy> 不管你们信不信 反正我信了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 还是来到地球就变长了
<knownbad> 我那根也短。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 怎么说呢， 有我在， 这里就变得水水的
<snugglecat> 哈哈
<wzy> 是不是很有压力啊?
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我信了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你是熊猫
<knownbad> 原本就水，跟你无关。  这就是抬举。
<wzy> 不是 你再猜
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> tang, 这里很水， 我只是加了一点
<tang> 我输入你们的名字不会操作了
<snugglecat> wzy, 猜啥
<snugglecat> tang, 名字不重要， 只是个代号
<snugglecat> tang, 我是代号 猫
<wzy> 我很郁闷 今晚有事 哎
<snugglecat> 啥事
<tang>     我服你了
<snugglecat> tang, 呵呵
<tang> 这里最近还好把
<wzy> 啥事不重要 关键是他占了我玩电脑的时间
<tang> 怎么输入你的名字？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 刚带儿子去放飞机
<snugglecat> tang, 没什么事
<snugglecat> 平常
<snugglecat> 打
 * pocoyo 拜神拜主席～
<snugglecat> 输入--snugglecat
<roylez_> pocoyo: .
<knownbad> 不是大飞机？
<tang> 你用的什么系统？
<wzy> 主席？
 * snugglecat 烧香拜主席
<snugglecat> 应该这样
<snugglecat> tang, 火星系统
<knownbad> 打飞机，又打错了。
<tang> 正经点
<pocoyo> snugglecat: 同烧。
<wzy> 我也常拜主席，真的
<snugglecat> 偷 knownbad 的用的
<snugglecat> archlinux
<snugglecat> 你呢
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 好
<wzy> 我电脑的时候就把主席摆在旁边
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 坛子不能登录了?
<wzy> 没事看两眼
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 近来很常来啊， 之前去哪了， 就不挂念挂念 这里么
<wzy> 告诫自己不要贪
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 从不去坛子
<snugglecat> 毛主席是现代神
<snugglecat> 毛主席是中国人的 耶稣
<wzy> 恩恩 崇拜不需要理由
<roylez_> snugglecat: 要不要稍稍踢你下？
<knownbad> 你换了黄瓜了？
<wxg4net> 这是怎么回事 http://admin.home.wxg4net.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/2011-12-04-171413_1440x859_scrot.png
<snugglecat> 好了， 不说了
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 最近学习pygtk, 遇到困难了来这里找大牛. 
<roylez_> snugglecat: 你影响我看acfun了，lol
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 哦， 不懂， qt 的问我， gtk 别问
<snugglecat> 好的。 那我隐身了
<knownbad> snugglecat: 淫身？
 * snugglecat 像羊头挂在橱窗中
<centerpoint> snugglecat: qt在windows上稳定不?
<snugglecat> knownbad, 不说了
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 稳定
<knownbad> 玉米棒或黄瓜选一个。
<snugglecat> 黄瓜毛多且硬
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 我猜的， qt 可能是先在 windows， 然后再移植 linux
<tang> 你们说的我都迷糊了
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 我的pygtk在win上使用线程会不稳定.不知道是gtk的问题还是pygtk包装的问题
<wzy> 我也是
<snugglecat> 那我不知道了
<tang> 难道我是外 星来的/?
<snugglecat> 我不用过 py
<snugglecat> 除了测试 dbus 时用过py
<wzy> 看热闹外行的外行
<fenge> ÔÚgtkÖÐʹÓÃÏß³ÌÓеã¶ùÂé·³
<sevk> fenge:say 在gtk中使用线程有点儿麻烦 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<centerpoint> http://linux.gov.cn/ 还真悲剧了??
<sevk> centerpoint ⇪ t: Hacked by Anarchy Cr3w ~ Kurdish Hacker's !
<snugglecat> fenge, 哦， 是 gtk 的问题??
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 给中国黑客黑了么
<fenge> ÎÒÖ»Óùýgtk, ÎҼǵÃÔÚ´úÂëÀïÃæ¼ÓÁ½¾ä»°¾ÍºÃÁË
<sevk> fenge:say 我只用过gtk, 我记得在代码里面加两句话就好了 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<snugglecat> tang, 怎么迷糊了， 这里变编程平到了
<snugglecat> tang, 怎么迷糊了， 这里变编程频道了
<centerpoint> sevk: 在win下, 线程里面操作其他类的对象ok,但是操作window类的对象就崩溃...
<wzy> 等你们解决问题了 我再说
<snugglecat> fenge, 用系统的 线程 就可以了吧
<centerpoint> sevk: enter/leave吗?
<sevk> centerpoint, 这是很久以前的事。  ㍩ 
<fenge> 我之前是在ubuntu里用pygtk，win下没试过 
<tang> 编程？
<fenge> 好像是gtk消息机制的问题
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 读写冲突？？？ 俩进程同时写， 造成互相锁???
<tang> 那我们这些小白来没有意义了哦
<snugglecat> fenge, 那用系统的 线程 库可以么
<snugglecat> fenge, 不用 gtk 的
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 是不是啊
<tang> snugglecat: 系统升级怎么做？
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 锁没弄好？？
<snugglecat> tang, 不好意思， 我用 arch
<fenge> 我记得很好解决
<fenge> 就是加两句代码
<snugglecat> fenge, 我还没接触到线程呢
<tang> snugglecat:  什么意思？
<snugglecat> fenge, 貌似看一些资料， linux 的线程其实是 轻量进程
<tang> 我用的MINT
<fenge> 我也是很久之前做的，忘光了。。。
<snugglecat> tang 我不是 ubuntu, 是 archlinux
<fenge> 之前是在ubuntu和 chrome OS上做
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 不是, 有了      gtk.threads_init()      gtk.threads_enter()    gtk.main()      gtk.threads_leave()   ,然后在callback里面就不用管锁的问题了吧?
<tang> linux mint，我的
<tang> 你那个不升级？
<snugglecat> 我从来未手动升级过
<tang> 自动？
<snugglecat> 就一命令啊
<jiero> 我。。。想要买台二手电脑了。。。
<snugglecat> 滚动升级
<tang> 我这个升级怎么升？
<snugglecat> 这个要问德国佬， 他更懂
<fenge> 好像是centerpoint 这两句代码
<snugglecat> mint 我不知道
<jiero> 讨厌声音大的电脑。
<snugglecat> centerpoint,  你一 gtk 的问我 一 qt的
<tang> 你们懂编程不知道升级？
<snugglecat> fenge, 很久以前弄过一个 线程的程序， 忘光光了
<wzy> 我先问个简单点的问题，帮帮忙！！！
<snugglecat> tang, 我不涉及系统编辑， 就一写应用程序的
<snugglecat> tang, 系统的， 一窍不通
<knownbad> 去睡了
<tang> 哦
<snugglecat> knownbad, 抱着二奶么
<tang> 、也谢谢了
<wzy> 笔记本 xp进度条的时候 吱吱叫 什么原因？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我对你的二奶很感兴趣
<knownbad> 一手抓一个。
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 我的那个程序在linux下ok的,但是到win下, 就崩溃.我只好避开在线程里面操作window类的控件
<snugglecat> knownbad, 黄头发的还是黑头发的
<knownbad> 秃的。
<knownbad> 我喜欢尼姑。
<fenge> wzy,是音箱响，还是主机响？
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 你不是用cpp和qt写过一个管理系统吗?
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 我以前做过一个涉及线程的是一个编辑 ADT 的东东， 像 autocad 的方式来做
<wzy> 笔记本
<snugglecat> 那个， 不涉及线程
<wzy> 是不是内存条的问题
<snugglecat> 就俩进程互相说悄悄话
<fenge> 不太清楚，我的电脑是主机响。进入系统之后就好了
<wzy> 我的也是
<snugglecat> 以前做的那个东东， 是为了学线程而线程的， 现在早忘了
<snugglecat> 2005年左右的
<wzy> 就进度条时 吱吱叫几声
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 2个进程?? 一般一个程序不都是一个进程吗?
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 对啊， 就是一 daemon, 若干个 client， 通过 dbus 来说悄悄话
<tang> 本来很喜欢这个系统
<tang> 可惜现在开机太慢了
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 处理还是 异步操作的， 几个客户端同时请求， 还是排队等待的。 未加上线程 的同步处理
<tang> 难道系统该升级了？
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 我是码盲.我只是会一点脚本,我觉得写图形界面的程序都必须至少2个线程吧? 一个负责界面,一个后台处理网络,数据库等操作,然后把结果反馈给管界面的线程
<roylez_> snugglecat: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac159629/
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 此loli的萌之力量实在了得 - AcFun.tv
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 不用线程的话,界面会阻塞
<snugglecat> centerpoint, qt 还是但线程
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 通过事件呢
<snugglecat> 普通的 qt 还是单线程的， 除非你加上多线程
<lyle2000w> centerpoint: 做过类是vb的开发么？？？
<centerpoint> lyle2000w: 没有.只用vb画过几个窗口
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 好吧， 你酱紫说， 我还确实没留意。 应该不是多线程的
<lyle2000w> 先这中图形化的开发，应该都是使用事件出发的哦，
<lyle2000w> 除非你需要多个多线程的控制，才需要显示的掉多线程吧
<snugglecat> qt 有个 loopevent， 就是循环事件。
<snugglecat> 我去看看帮助
<snugglecat> centerpoint,  你说的， 我还没详细探究过呢
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 比如click 一个btn , 这个event触发调用了一个callback, 如果这个callback的执行时间长, 这时界面会阻塞, 只好让callback调用一个线程来干活.不是吗?
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 除非你有需要， 简单的， 是会阻塞。 
<snugglecat> centerpoint, qt 的后台， http 的， 会分几段执行， 链接-发送请求-返回数据
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 我点击btn去抓10个网页,汇成个结果反馈到界面, 抓10个页面要10秒,这10秒界面会僵死
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 每个过程会发一个信息给程序
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 你是说在处理任务过程中调用主loop, 处理一些界面,再继续处理任务
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 是吧?
<lyle2000w> 我也是准备使用python做一个通过http来抓网页输出，
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 我猜想的， 我未详细探究过。 去抓 10个网页的时候， 底层还是个顺序过程，分开几段处理， 有数据进来发个信息给程序， 让程序去读
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 应该是的
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 这样貌似阻塞不是很厉害,但是本质还是同步的,还是有阻塞的
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 应该是的， 我去看下帮助， 上面说的是我的理解， 为具体研究过
<lyle2000w> centerpoint: 你这边都是多线程的了，应该是异步交互吧，
<testtest> ubuntu英文版系统默认的language pack是哪个？
<testtest> en_GB吗？
<testtest> 还是en_US？
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 与Ubuntu在一起的两年 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356152 讲下我的故事。 高一的下半截，处于偶然的原因，想看一点关乎汇编的文章，于是就百毒了一通。 搜出一个博客，就点进去了，基本和Linux无关。然后……王垠那小子的文章就出现了——《清华梦的粉碎》。 当时读了感觉挺震撼的，堂堂清 ...
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 这么说吧， 你知道 select () 这个函数么
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 找线程资料的时候很多人提到,但是我还真不知道. 
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 这个函数是注册几个 fd， 然后每次循环检测是否有数据可读， 不阻塞， 没有就退出， 然后处理其它事物， 有则读取
<testtest> ubuntu右键菜单中的内容我看着很不爽，想通过改语言包来改成我喜欢的内容，但是我改后不起作用。
<testtest> language-pack-gnome-en: /usr/share/locale-langpack/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/nautilus.mo
<testtest> language-pack-gnome-en: /usr/share/locale-langpack/en_AU/LC_MESSAGES/nautilus.mo
<testtest> language-pack-gnome-en: /usr/share/locale-langpack/en_CA/LC_MESSAGES/nautilus.mo
<testtest> language-pack-gnome-en: /usr/share/locale-langpack/en@shaw/LC_MESSAGES/nautilus.mo
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 明白了
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 貌似类似gtk里面的idle_add()函数
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 明白么， 就是每个请求有个排队， 请求有处理了， 就发出个信息给程序去做
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 不过如果同步要求更高的， 可能需要线程。
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 感觉和你说的和idle_add相似,add()几个函数,每次main_loop空闲就去运行那几个函数, 可以检查进度之类的
<tang> 我先更新一下系统
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 不懂 gtk， 应该就这意思
<tang> 你们慢慢聊
<tang> 再见
<snugglecat> tang, 再见
<snugglecat> 线程 英文是什么
<lyle2000w> thread
<snugglecat> 我去看看 qt 的 qeventloop 和 线程有啥关系
<snugglecat> 哦， 我去看看帮助
<snugglecat> 谢谢 lyle2000w 
<testtest> 有谁比较熟悉ubuntu语言包么？
<lyle2000w> 没弄过哦
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 你说的管UI的event_loop和处理任务的是一个进程吗?
<snugglecat> 应该是， 我在看帮助呢
<snugglecat> qt 的 event_loop 和 线程看起来很像
<snugglecat> qt 有专门的线程， 应该不是一个东西
<snugglecat> 专门的线程类
<lyle2000w> centerpoint: 在开发什么东东啊？？
<centerpoint> lyle2000w: 给公司写个工具.
<lyle2000w> centerpoint: C？还是。。。
<centerpoint> lyle2000w: pygtk. 跨平台的. 已经搞好了,但是留下一堆疑问
<lyle2000w> centerpoint: python?
<centerpoint> lyle2000w: yes
<soiamso> centerpoint: 什么疑问？
<lyle2000w> centerpoint: 我正准备学下python呢！！！
<centerpoint> soiamso: 呵呵,大牛都来了,看来我有福了
<snugglecat> centerpoint, qt 的 eventLoop 也可以处理任务， 我的东西就强制 http 做阻塞的， 我和你反过来呢。 get http 的东西， 太久我的界面就停住了
<alvin_rxg> gui 和后边做的事不是异步？
<centerpoint> soiamso:  我觉得写图形界面的程序都必须至少2个线程吧? 一个负责界面,一个在后台处理网络,数据库等耗时的操作,然后把结果反馈给管界面的线程显示到界面上,对吗?
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 是异步， 他想用线程做成同步的
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<centerpoint> alvin_rxg: snugglecat , 用线程才是异步吧?
<soiamso> centerpoint: 对阿，都这样吧
<snugglecat> 线程是同步吧
<centerpoint> soiamso: 你来评理, 那个是异步?
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu怎么用SSH上外网？你懂的！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356153 有ssh帐号，但是不知道怎么设置，求解惑。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanseyiran — 2011-12-04 17:58 
<snugglecat> 图形界面的， 除非你有需要， 简单就一个
<centerpoint> sevk: 搜索ssh tunnel就好
<snugglecat> 除非你网络， 数据库单步处理 都非常耗时， 就用线程。 一般的都是， 一个处理一个处理排队。
<snugglecat> centerpoint, sevk 就是 ^k^
<sevk> centerpoint, 是否有什么关系呢？  ㍪ 
<snugglecat> 链接/gui事件处理/发出请求/gui/有数据等待读入/gui/
<snugglecat> 像酱紫
<centerpoint>  sevk 就是"你屋里的"和"你做饭的"的关系
<alvin_rxg> alvin ~ $ xmodmap -e 'keycode 135 = Super_R'
<soiamso> centerpoint: 不是这两个线程才组成异步吗?
<snugglecat> 好吧， 我概念混乱
<centerpoint> soiamso: yeah
<soiamso> centerpoint: 只要组程序不选择等待，而继续运行就算异步了
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 不耗时的操作确实不用担心阻塞,几乎没阻塞
<centerpoint> soiamso: callback处理耗时的任务, 不用线程,还有其他办法避免阻塞吗?
<snugglecat> centerpoint, :)
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 网络如何耗时了
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 请求， 就向网站请求， 不等待网络回复， 进行下一事件触发。 重新一次 eventloop， 检测网络是否有数据传过来， 没有继续等待下一个事件， 有调用 callback。 
<snugglecat> 循环， 还是一个进程可以搞完， 不需要线程呢
<snugglecat> 数据库不知道
<snugglecat> 走了
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 网络如何耗时了
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 请求， 就向网站请求， 不等待网络回复， 进行下一事件触发。 重新一次 eventloop， 检测网络是否有数据传过来， 没有继续等待下一个事件， 有调用 callback。 
<snugglecat> 循环， 还是一个进程可以搞完， 不需要线程呢
<snugglecat> 数据库不知道
<snugglecat> 确实我搞反同步和异步了
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 确实是和gtk的思想不太一样
<snugglecat> 就是有些东西不需要用到 线程也可以异步
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 单就网络来说， 你也可以不采用阻塞。 就一轮询罗
<snugglecat> 一个函数 是 select (), 还有一个忘了
<snugglecat> 就是读写链接啥的都不阻塞， 有数据读，就返回给你哪个 fd 读
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 数据库不知道， 如果是 网络的， 就 一轮询落
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 明白了
<snugglecat> qt这些的，都封装好了。 不过一般不采用线程也可以。 帮助也有 用 线程来 读网络的。 
<snugglecat> qt这些的，都封装好了。 不过一般不采用线程也可以。 帮助也有 用 线程来 读网络的例子。 
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 那你等于把网络任务拆分开了,每个阶段用select注册不同检查分给不同的 callback ,是吧?
<snugglecat> 但一般的， 用 eventloop 也可以了
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 不对...你这还是异步的
<snugglecat> 以前做过 select 的， 先把 fd, 注册到 select 中， 然后就一 while () { select () 返回 哪个 fd 有数据等待读入， 有则读入处理；处理其他事项}
<snugglecat> 就这么个过程
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 不懂qt,估计这种方式虽然没有明显调用线程,但是背后还是多线程的
<snugglecat> 我不是说了么， 我搞反了同步和异步的概念了， 我是说不一定得线程也可以异步呢。
<nikerlong> ubuntu中文论坛“万人在线聚首”活动时间！——1/10000请截图、发微博！就在今晚@@7：00——7:30 
<snugglecat> 不是多线程的
<alvin_rxg> nikerlong: ignore
<snugglecat> 如果一个处理确实耗时的话， 会造成 qt 界面停滞的
<nikerlong> alvin_rxg:?
<stock-cn> snugglecat: 你在广东省吗
<nikerlong> alvin_rxg:为什么 ignore？
<snugglecat> 明显的， 我将 http 强制变成 block， 读取 http 时， 整个界面就不动了， 将另一个窗口覆盖住， 再移开， 就一 空白区域， 就像死机的反应一样
<alvin_rxg> 1/10000 只有几百个人而已
<nikerlong> 呵……就是因为 ignore
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 就是说 如果每个处理， 不耗时， 则采用 eventloop， 耗时则使用线程
<nikerlong> 所以才要号召一下啊
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 对
<snugglecat> centerpoint, qt 对于网络的话类似   检测gui操作事件/检测网络读入/....等等， 如果某一步耗时过大， 就会阻塞
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 数据库不清楚， http 的， qt 会拆成几步， 每部都不阻塞检测。 http的，我想问题不大。 数据库就不知道了
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 现在很喜欢跨平台的
<snugglecat> 哦， 还是 qt 吧。 封装很多东西了。 不用你管。 不过会让人傻
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 我在Linux下用,但是同事是在windows下,写个pygtk的工具,都能用
<snugglecat> qt 也可以呢
<snugglecat> 不过要俩系统重新变异
<snugglecat> 也有 pyqt
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 以前总觉得跨平台是空话,但是看到自己写的代码真的在2个平台上跑,还真是惊喜呢
<snugglecat> ：）
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 对,pygtk ,pyqt,一类的
<snugglecat> qt 封装底层太厉害了。
<snugglecat> 基本就不让你知道底层是怎么操作的
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 这是我写的最大的程序了吧,也才500 lines. 所以说我也业余的
<cfy> 今天有活动啊
<cfy> 论坛
<wallee> snugglecat: 厉害你妹
<longin> irc的都去爆坛吧
<snugglecat> wallee, 骂我干嘛
<wallee> snugglecat: 你看不过没有就说厉害
<wallee> snugglecat: qt下面一团乱麻 
<snugglecat> 我没说厉害啊
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 所以我还是喜欢封装的厉害的. 比如我喜欢脚本不喜欢c, 因为我喜欢快速开发
<wallee> snugglecat: 'qt 封装底层太厉害了。' 放屁了？
<centerpoint> wallee: 人家说底层细节封装的厉害
<snugglecat> 他不就是把乱码用一漂亮外衣盖住么
<wallee> snugglecat: 呵呵
<snugglecat> 他不就是把一堆乱麻用一漂亮外衣盖住么
<wallee> centerpoint: c不能封装？怕是功力不够
<wallee> centerpoint: c才是最简洁的语言，其他的，都浮云
<snugglecat> qt不就是从外表看不出他封装的底层有多烂么
<centerpoint> wallee: 我是业余的嘛自然功力不够
<wallee> centerpoint: 不然c也不会活了几十年还不死
<wallee> centerpoint: c经常是白发送黑发
<wallee> centerpoint: 现在把R也送走了
<centerpoint> wallee: 呵呵
<wallee> centerpoint: 其实c的设计真的很漂亮
<wallee> centerpoint: 绝度的kiss
<centerpoint> wallee: 不懂c. 只会一点脚本. 
<cfy> Kandu: 
<wallee> centerpoint: 至于py,perl，甚至shell之流，那不叫简洁，只是实用罢了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: servus 光光
<centerpoint> 是.
<cfy> Kandu: 用fpga做了一个频率计，可以计占空比
<cfy> Kandu: 作业题
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: gruß gott
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: meego基本就没啥软件。删之
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: lol
<snugglecat> qt就是把所有细节都不给你看。 就一大而全的东西， 当然不简洁了。 
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 你不是用cpp吗?
<snugglecat> 不像 c 那样， 可以自由组合
<snugglecat> 是啊
<wallee> snugglecat: 看你用途了，不能一概而论
<gebjgd> qt做桌面还行。但是效率低下
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 适合你这样的
<wallee> gebjgd: 低下？？？
<wallee> gebjgd: 有测评么？
<snugglecat> wallee, 所以啊， gebjgd 说的对， 做桌面的， 所以用 qt， 不用 c 呢
<gebjgd> wallee: 比起fox慢多了
<longin> 在谈论什么高深的话题。。。。
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 像qq, fetion,之类的东西, 很漂亮, 不是传统窗口的风格,这个怎么搞出来的? 
<wallee> gebjgd: 不一样，那你怎么不把qt拿去直接和图形接口比？
<wallee> centerpoint: 直接调用系统图形接口，他们有自己的封装
<snugglecat> 我的用途， 就是 用大而全的， 不考虑细节， 对效率要求不大。
<longin> pyqt如何
<gebjgd> wallee: 大而全未必是好东西
<centerpoint> wallee: 哦
<wallee> centerpoint: qq的ui很多人说不错
<wallee> snugglecat: good !! ^^
<wallee> gebjgd: 你这句话不觉得其实什么都没有表达？
<longin> 有啥好的关于pyqt的资料。。。
<snugglecat> wallee, 这个 qt 也自己有封装， 当然比不上你说的系统的接口， 但对我来说也足够了
<centerpoint> wallee: 确实阿,在linux下,很少这样 的程序, 去包装自己的界面
<snugglecat> wallee, 我就一做应用的。
<longin> 现在在看本英文的。。有压力。。。
<gebjgd> wallee:蛋逼下而已。反正我不用qt
<wallee> snugglecat: 很好，够用旧好
<longin> 。。。
<wallee> gebjgd: 我也用的少，只是现在别人都用，联系方式也是qq，很无奈阿！！为何不留电子邮件或手机号码，留个qq...
<snugglecat> :)， 就是 qt 会让人变傻， 一点细节都看不到， 都封装的死死的。 当然封装的如何， 那我就不知道了
<gebjgd> wallee: ? 我说的是qt。没说qq
<wallee> centerpoint: GNU/Linux包括unix还是比较偏向做后台，而且x的性能一向和win的有差距，主要是策略不一样
<wallee> gebjgd: 看错了。不好意思
<wallee> gebjgd: ......
<gebjgd> wallee: 我倒是觉得linux桌面快
<wallee> gebjgd: qt还行吧
<wallee> gebjgd: 那我旧不知道你为啥有这种奇怪的体验了
<snugglecat> centerpoint, qq 这类的， qt 也很好做， 取消 窗口装饰， 然后用个图形 mark 来做圆角， 就一黑白图形
<gebjgd> wallee: 事实如此
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 呵呵
<gebjgd> wallee: 老旧的电脑跑linux的桌面快多了
<wallee> snugglecat: 看用途和实际了，其实qt也蛮好的，只是太复杂了，而且由于c++自己的原因，搞得乱七八糟，不如gtk+看起来一致
<wallee> gebjgd: 这个不是废话么？我debian运行一个gnome才100m出头内存
<wallee> gebjgd: 估计用个wm会更少
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 在主窗口运用这个 mark。 但是如果没有混合的情况下， 圆角会有锯齿
<wallee> gebjgd: windows你能用100m跑什么？2000？
<gebjgd> wallee: wallee | centerpoint: GNU/Linux包括unix还是比较偏向做后台，而且x的性能一向和win的有差距，主要是策略不一样
<gebjgd> wallee: 你说的
<centerpoint> snugglecat: gtk下不知道能不能这样mark
<wallee> gebjgd: ...好吧，我承认我想表达杂资源都足够的情况下。
<wallee> gebjgd: 被你抓漏洞了
<gebjgd> wallee: 那还是linux的桌面快
<alvin_rxg> käse 好臭……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 从来不吃
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 每天两片
<wallee> gebjgd: 好吧，我保留意见
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 吃它干嘛
<wallee> alvin_rxg: 吃什么？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 夹面包啥的嘛
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • wifi 无线网卡问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356159 问下各位大侠，11.04 安装在thinkpad e520上为什么wifi网卡没有信号显示呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 redfox1980 — 2011-12-04 18:45 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: remolade
<alvin_rxg> .:.
<snugglecat> wallee, 我也不知道怎么说， 就是 qt 类似于一个组合音响， 很多组件，做好的模块， 但组合起来比较方便。 c 就像自己砌的， 零件比较少， 像你说简洁， 而且不像 qt 那样， 模块组件都固定好的， c 可以非常灵活
<snugglecat> qt基本就很难再修改封装后的组件内部
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 拿qt和c比？
<wallee> snugglecat: 没比头
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你奸猫奸多了吧
<wallee> snugglecat: 跟本不是一回事
<wallee> gebjgd: ......
<Kandu> cfy: 越來越厲害了呀
<Kandu> cfy: 這星期，我們這兒停了三天電。所以上次沒回覆
<wallee> Kandu: 哪里？
<cfy> Kandu: 什么东西？
<cfy> Kandu: 停了三天？那真是好难过啊
<cfy> Kandu: 没有啦，作业而已。好不精确啊
<roylez_> cfy: cc
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<roylez_> cfy: 我的8kB阅读器完工没？
<cfy> roylez_: 还在学习阶段
<roylez_> cfy: 坑爹呢你
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<snugglecat> 我没说有无比头， 我的意思是 qt 把很多原子操作都包装到模块或组件中。 就像一个一整块设计好的模块。 互相搭建。 好处是让人无需知道里面的细节， 坏处是 重新组合这些原子操作， 效率更好
<snugglecat> 就是 qt 封装成怎么样， 就只能怎么用
<Jagdwurst> qt 的信号做的不错
<snugglecat> 坏处是不能重新组合这些原子操作， 使效率或功能更好
<wallee> Jagdwurst: 赞成
<roylez_> cfy: http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7167/6450773503_37ba9c15e4.jpg
<Jagdwurst> 一个界面库，不就封装一下底层的绘图或界面库，用的时候还要知道啥细节?
<snugglecat> 怎么才能表达我意思呢
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 但不能改变他的封装啊。 例如我想用另一种更好的算法去做， 就不能改了呢
<wallee> snugglecat: 我也不清除你要说什么
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<wallee> snugglecat: 你要用什么算法？
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: c 的 GUI 我只喜欢 user32.dll / libwine, 没办法才用 gtk。 就是因为细节太多，msdn 描述的比 gtk/glib 清楚
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 奸猫算法
<Patrick_DJ> 到点吃饭了
<roylez_> cfy: http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7005/6450774125_429baeb499.jpg
<snugglecat> 就是 qt 就一工厂做好的半成品。 细节无法改， 也看不到。 组装电脑， 我只会 看说明书 按要求把 显卡， 主板， 内存等装好。 高手就会通过改啥子 电路， 等 
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 那就没有必要用qt了
 * [ub] 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<snugglecat> qt 组件就像 显卡， 内存， 等一块一块 封装好的零件。 组装的人很难知道之间怎么运行
<snugglecat> 什么 gpu， 啥 寄存器， 组装的人都不会知道
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 做界面开发的人没有必要了解那么多。写好你的功能就够了
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<roylez_> cfy: 你除了打点还会啥？
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 孩子你都养不好呢。到开始关心起国家来了。
<cfy> roylez_: 别的不会了
<roylez_> cfy: http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7141/6450775837_61b1b3e830.jpg
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 我没说界面开发的人需要了解那么多啊。 我只是说封装很多细节， 看不到。 并且我就是因为 他封装了细节， 不需要我写那么多底层的东西， 采用他么
<cfy> roylez_: 么意思
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 就是这样
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 不然你干嘛要用qt。不就是因为它方便么。上手容易文档全
<snugglecat> 而且 作为一个封装了很多东西的 零件， 就要看他的牌子。 像用 ati 或 nv 显卡的， 不知道细节， 好坏只能看厂家设计的怎么样阿
<snugglecat> 只能看他的牌子
<snugglecat> 如果从底层做的话， 很多都可以自己掌控。 当然， 做界面是否必要呢
<snugglecat> qt 包装很多 绘图 api， 高级的 程序 很多都不是使用 qt 本身封装的。 对一般的 程序， qt 本身封装的已经足够了
<centerpoint> snugglecat: wx做的界面貌似也不错
<centerpoint> snugglecat: filezilla就是
<gebjgd> centerpoint: 一般
<snugglecat> 貌似 wx 做的很大
<gebjgd> centerpoint: 不够轻巧
<centerpoint> snugglecat: gebjgd 为啥python自带tk, 却很少见tk的软件呢,特别是在windows下
<xiangxw> 还是qt
<xiangxw> 跨平台性好
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 有啊， 以前有个 tk 的 cvs 客户端。 现在的 gitk, git-gui 也是 git
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 有没有tk的example下载
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 有啊， 以前有个 tk 的 cvs 客户端。 现在的 gitk, git-gui 也是 tk
<snugglecat> 说错了
<snugglecat> 去官网看看。 
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 好
<gebjgd> centerpoint: 不懂脚本，也不用脚本
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<wallee> gebjgd: 打一下uname -a出来看？
<cfy> Linux localhost 3.1.2-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Nov 27 12:13:03 CST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<cfy>  
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 貌似tk 的界面很丑
<gebjgd> wallee: Linux asus-arch 3.1.4-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Nov 29 09:08:04 UTC 2011 i686 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N455 @ 1.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<snugglecat> 是很丑
<wallee> gebjgd: Linux myhost 3.1.4-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Nov 29 08:55:45 CET 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E31230 @ 3.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<gebjgd> wallee: 连hostname都没改
<gebjgd> wallee: 上btrfs systemd了？
<wallee> gebjgd: 没设只
<wallee> gebjgd: ext4, rc.conf
<wallee> gebjgd: btrfs正式没出不敢用
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装时出现问题，请大侠帮忙！谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356164 如下图： 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhugejun — 2011-12-04 19:27 
<wallee> gebjgd: systemd才出不久，怕问题多
<gebjgd> wallee: 用了8个月了
<gebjgd> wallee: 很稳定
<wallee> gebjgd: 哦
<tusooa> dot
<wallee> gebjgd: 这个机器是自己diy装的
<wallee> gebjgd: 不知道fedora16的 gpt到底咋回事，不管怎么都装不上，只装好了一次，就是覆盖已有的debian grub2
<gebjgd> wallee: 我家里的电脑向来是diy
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买遥控直升机pk？
<wallee> gebjgd: 安装feora老是卡在分区哪里，说没有bios分区什么的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你送我才对
<gebjgd> wallee: 不爱fedora
<gebjgd> wallee: 不能滚动
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 靠。前天amazon打折。18€
<wallee> gebjgd: 长期支持2年，还滚动个屁阿
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> wallee: 当然要滚。新的软件新的特性
<wallee> gebjgd: 用到了？
<gebjgd> wallee: 显然
<wallee> gebjgd: 好吧
<wallee> gebjgd: 我没用到
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: amazon的特价打折
<gebjgd> wallee: 那是你的问题了
<wallee> gebjgd: 用arch只是觉得arch对x64优化可能不其他发行版要做的到位一些
<gebjgd> wallee: 你我的初衷不同
<wallee> gebjgd: 殊途同归
<wallee> gebjgd: 我服务器用的debian
<Patrick_DJ> 问一下，如果我的NTFS分区D盘200G，其中包含150G的数据，如何在不移动数据到别的分区的情况下，将其转化为ext4呢? 
<wallee> gebjgd: 蛮喜欢debian了，除了旧一点
<gebjgd> wallee: debian si
<gebjgd> wallee: debian sid
<wallee> Patrick_DJ: 有工具
<wallee> Patrick_DJ: wiki一下ext4
<Patrick_DJ> wallee: 不是指mkfs.ext4吧?
<wallee> gebjgd: 以前也有人这样给我建议过，说debian的testing和sid蛮稳定的，结果我一样，发现完全不是这样，稳定你妹阿
<wallee> Patrick_DJ: 显然不是，不过ext4应该有配套的系列工具，你找找看
<gebjgd> wallee: testing 很稳定了
<gebjgd> wallee: sid没用过
<wallee> gebjgd: 一点不稳定
<wallee> gebjgd: 问题太多
<gebjgd> wallee: 反正我没遇到什么大问题
<gebjgd> wallee: sid就是ubuntu
<wallee> gebjgd: 我倒是遇到不少
<wallee> gebjgd: 好吧
<Patrick_DJ> wallee: 好的。
<adam8157> roylez_: 回来了
<gebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 继续用ntfs吧。保证兼容性
<Patrick_DJ> gebjgd: 似乎只能这样了。没有空间移数据了。
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚回来
<gebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 硬盘减价的时候不买
<Patrick_DJ> wallee: 到google上一搜，结论是it's impossible，直接就把我顶到角落里去了。
<wallee> Patrick_DJ: @@|||
<wallee> Patrick_DJ: 那就同gebjgd说的，继续ntfs吧，实在不行，压缩ntfs分区
<Patrick_DJ> gebjgd: 我这个希捷是SV的，价格没什么变动。要么就没的卖了。我一般不买AS的，快是快了，但是寿命不行。
<wallee> Patrick_DJ: SV和AS是什么？
<Patrick_DJ> wallee: 嗯，先将就用ntfs好了。用ntfs-3g只有平时的65%性能。
<gebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 买新硬盘
<wallee> Patrick_DJ: 我相信，你感受不出来那点损失
<wallee> gebjgd: SV和AS是什么意思
<iaxmps> 现在virtualbox创建新硬盘怎么有四种格式,一般选哪种?有人知道吗?
<Patrick_DJ> wallee: SV和AS是希捷硬盘的2个“标准许”，SV是针对企业级的（用来下BT不错），但是要慢一点。AS就是市场上常见的，速度不错，比SV的快20%，但是寿命不行。
<iaxmps> VDI VMDK VHD HDD 
<wallee> iaxmps: VDI
<wallee> Patrick_DJ: 原来如此
<Patrick_DJ> gebjgd: 暂时没米啊。
<gebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 打工。当鸭 卖屁股
<gebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 就有米了
<iaxmps> wallee: 其它的都是做什么的?
<Patrick_DJ> gebjgd: 我宁可把硬盘里的小电影删了，硬盘可以空出一大半，只是太可惜了。
<wallee> iaxmps: 这个是几种虚拟机虚拟磁盘的表格格式，有一些可能和其他虚拟机可以通用，反正我常用默认的，就是virtualbox自己的
<roylez_> adam8157: amazon怎么看付款成功与否？
<wallee> iaxmps: 没怎么过多考虑
<adam8157> roylez_: ship就是咯
<wallee> iaxmps: 你看看wiki
<roylez_> adam8157: 我到现在都不知道到底付了款没有
<roylez_> adam8157: ship....
<wallee> Patrick_DJ: av?
<wallee> Patrick_DJ: 保留种子不旧得了
<roylez_> adam8157: 我这走陆路的，不走船运
<iaxmps> wallee: 哦,谢谢.
<adam8157> roylez_: 我给林佑安发信问了, 他给了我原文件和授权使用"VIM Hacks"的slides
<adam8157> roylez_: 陆路?
<Patrick_DJ> wallee: 小电影是指短片。种子没有保留，找起下起也麻烦。
<roylez_> adam8157: 你的slides写的怎么样了？
<roylez_> adam8157: 林佑安？谁？
<wallee> Patrick_DJ: 是av短片么
<adam8157> roylez_: amazon只有ship才扣款, 之前都是只扣一美元看是否有效
<wallee> Patrick_DJ: av国外种子多
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.slideshare.net/c9s/vim-hacks-ossf 这个的作者 台湾人
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Vim Hacks (OSSF)
<Inode_LF> hello
<Patrick_DJ> wallee: 这个就不在这里讨论了吧. 0_0
<wallee> Patrick_DJ: 好
<gebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 小电影？年轻人你需要女朋友
<^k^> Inode_LF, 好  ㍫ 
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.slideshare.net/c9s/vim-hacks 这个
<wallee> gebjgd: 我也要
<adam8157> roylez_: 第二个链接来着 很棒的slides
<gebjgd> wallee: 找
<wallee> gebjgd: 技术男找不到阿
<gebjgd> wallee: 我就是技术男。我怎么就能找到了
<roylez_> adam8157: 一看就是在mac底下做的
<wallee> gebjgd: ....
<roylez_> adam8157: 你一点点力气也不出的么？
<wallee> gebjgd: 牛逼 阿
<roylez_> adam8157: nnnnd
<adam8157> roylez_: 不错吧 不过他给我的ppt...
<gebjgd> wallee: 有什么牛逼的
<Patrick_DJ> adam8157: 请问你平时开发主要用的是vim么？
<gebjgd> wallee: 是你太次了
<adam8157> roylez_: 我要写的 不过参考下嘛
<adam8157> Patrick_DJ: 当然
<adam8157> roylez_: 上班的时候再写啦
<roylez_> adam8157: .... 200多页，搞死了
<wallee> gebjgd: 好吧
<kamea> test
<adam8157> roylez_: 参考而已 :)
<Patrick_DJ> adam8157: 了解。
<^k^> kamea, ....  ㍬ 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 出去腐败
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 看美女？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是。和老婆出去吃饭。不想在家待着了
<alvin_rxg>  o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 破天气
<alvin_rxg> 还行吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你们那里有阳光？
<alvin_rxg> 一点点
<snugglecat> 哪里都是阳光
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 完全没有阳光
<snugglecat> 一香港旧的牛奶广告 台词
<imtxc> 又找了两天。，。
<snugglecat> 阳光柠檬茶：乜咁岩既？（边度都有阳光~）
<imtxc> 兰州市 全是要做java 的
 * gebjgd 出门
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 还记得那广告吗
<imtxc> 怎么办  要 不要先去
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 額，，的確，， 
<imtxc> 连续一周没睡觉了 会不会死啊
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 看情況，我小時候試過，， 現在身體還木有復原
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 一学生哥， 追一学生妹， 计划好如何假扮偶遇， 结果那学生妹没暗他预想的路线走， 在失望之时， 一转身就碰到了他心仪的那个女孩，  乜咁岩既？（边度都有阳光~）
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 呃，， 知道了。 
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 实在不知道该干那行了。
 * snugglecat 一转身， 就碰到了 CyrusYzGTt 喝着 阳光柠檬茶。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 乜咁岩既？
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 乞丐吧，， 農民
<imtxc> 再不i签，家里就要我去考试报名了。
 * snugglecat 画外音 （边度都有阳光~）
 * CyrusYzGTt 閃人
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 我们这里农民没地
<snugglecat> imtxc, 他闪了
<imtxc> 。。
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 看到了么
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 什么?
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 挺甜的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 去神農架吧，， 那裏 的地下有 上古人還生活着
<snugglecat> centerpoint,  一学生哥， 追一学生妹， 计划好如何假扮偶遇， 结果那学生妹没暗他预想的路线走， 在失望之时， 一转身就碰到了他心仪的那个女孩，  乜咁岩既？（边度都有阳光~）
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 你咋还没闪
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 閃了。。 
<imtxc> 真心求各位有经验的给指点一下吧。
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 碰到她哪了?
<snugglecat> 一转身就碰见那心仪的女生啊
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 安装软件时出现的一个错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356171 安装软件时出现了一个错误，有谁能帮助解决一下， checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c checking whether build environment is sane... yes checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p checking for gawk... no checking for mawk... mawk checking whether make sets $(MAK ...
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 碰见阿? 没意思...我还以为碰到呢
<MeaCulpa> 我擦
<snugglecat> 他喝着柠檬茶在她回家的路线等着， 没见到， 回头就看到那女生也喝着柠檬茶 看着他
<MeaCulpa> 为啥女人喜欢整理东西，且越理越乱捏...
<imtxc> 给点指导呗。。。
<snugglecat> 你老婆？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 去 修道
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/slow-hand-of-god-without-the-price-baume-mercier-baume-mercier-mens-automatic-mechanical-watch-the-two-231-9-about-1536.html
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 什么值得买 » 神价格 手慢无 Baume&Mercier 名士 男款 两地时自动机械腕表 $231.9（约￥1536）
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 给本密籍撒
<snugglecat> imtxc, 当他离开时你就看到了
<adam8157> roylez_: 买吧
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 道德經 南華經 道門圭旨
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 你不会是准备恋爱吧?
<imtxc> 真的啊，这周脑袋里面都空了。。
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 没呢， 看有人说没阳光， 自然就想到那广告
<imtxc> 大家能给指点指点么
<snugglecat> 边度都有阳光
<snugglecat> 只要有爱， 哪里都有阳光
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 哦... 你要恋爱估计得请示你儿子
<snugglecat> 反过来好么
<yunfan> 有没什么命令行下可用的计数器？ 我要算录制视频的时间
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 你去看你的资料吧
<adam8157> yunfan: time
<snugglecat> yunfan, 自己弄个啊， 应该挺简单吧
<yunfan> adam8157 那要我自己算呢
<adam8157> yunfan: $time command
<yunfan> adam8157  今天去恢复硬盘了 收费1k2
<yunfan> adam8157 我要算的是过去了多少秒 
<adam8157> yunfan: 数据都恢复了?
<Cherrot> 有人玩儿过蛋疼的 eyeOS 么？
<snugglecat> 蛋疼了还玩
<yunfan> adam8157 那人说磁头换了 要拆盘 我又买了个硬盘 +500
<tang> 晚上好！
<yunfan> Cherrot: 疼过 好久以前的事了
<adam8157> yunfan: 换个磁头就都读出来了?
<Cherrot> yunfan: 是2.x的吗？
<yunfan> adam8157 搞不清 反正拆盘了
<yunfan> Cherrot: 不记得了 很久以前的事了
<centerpoint> yunfan: time挺好阿,不能满足吗?
<adam8157> yunfan: 那很牛啊, 竟然能拆硬盘
<Cherrot> yunfan: 用的qooxdoo写界面的那个？  这玩意儿太蛋疼了啊
<yunfan> adam8157  额
<yunfan> Cherrot: 我哪管他用什么
<adam8157> yunfan: 是啊 硬盘无尘要求那么高
<yunfan> Cherrot: 当时我是php程序员
<yunfan> centerpoint: 好用你个头
<yunfan> adam8157 也有可能他忽悠我 总之我是没办法的
<Cherrot> yunfan: 哦   唉，这玩意儿伤不起啊
<snugglecat> cjb 是不是过段时间就要重新注册的啊
<adam8157> yunfan: 反正都恢复了就好
<centerpoint> yunfan: 你个死云帆.小心被kk踢jj
<yunfan> Cherrot: 上不起别上就是了
<yunfan> centerpoint: what?
<Cherrot> yunfan: 无奈……是这学期的大作业项目  。。。
<Patrick_DJ> yunfan: 恢复出来就行了。成都数据恢复差不多这个价。05年的时候是80G 要 500块。
<yunfan> Patrick_DJ: 我知道 我本来预备几k的
<centerpoint> 数据丢到网盘里面多好
<Patrick_DJ> yunfan: 准备很充分。
<Patrick_DJ> centerpoint: 网速不行。
<yunfan> Patrick_DJ: 恩 所以也没啥意外
<yunfan> centerpoint:  所以我打算过年回去给我老爸买个网盘账户 给他设置下同步软件 让他用网盘好了
<imtxc> 不然就成了回家种土豆的了。
<centerpoint> yunfan: 还用买? 免费的很多阿
<snugglecat> gmail 上不去了
<snugglecat> 买什么
<yunfan> centerpoint: 买的靠谱 
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 买什么
<snugglecat> gmail 上不去了啊
<imtxc> 打听一下大家呆的地方 土豆都是多少钱一斤
<roylez_> imtxc: 不知道，吃不起
<imtxc> roylez_: 今年我们家的只卖了4毛钱。
<centerpoint> imtxc: 你家种了多少哦?
<imtxc> centerpoint: 不多， 我们家这里全是种土豆的。
<imtxc> centerpoint: 一村子几万亩呢。
<Patrick_DJ> imtxc: 多少钱我没问。只知道买2个拳头大的土豆要2.8元。
<centerpoint> imtxc: 不是可以加工成淀粉吗?
<imtxc> centerpoint: 淀粉场收的比卖还便宜，
<imtxc> Patrick_DJ: 额。。这么贵。拳头大小的我们都卖不出去。。。
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: 1.5€ 5公斤
<imtxc> 钱都让老板赚了。
<centerpoint> imtxc: 河南农村集市卖的5毛6毛
<imtxc> centerpoint: 这样啊 看来跟我们一样。
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 本人菜鸟无疑！请教clamav更新问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356173 本人的系统是ubuntu11.10 安装clamav软件后，在bash中运行freshclam命令更新病毒库时出错，并反馈： ERROR: Can't open /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log in append mode (check permissions!). ERROR: Problem with internal logger (UpdateLogFile = /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log).  ...
<imtxc> 听说老板们把我们家土豆拉出去卖好多钱呢。
<imtxc> 包的跟苹果一样卖去了。。。
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: 运费很高呢
<kamea> snugglecat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/759206/  帮我看一下
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 拉土豆的车，高速公路都免费
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<kamea> snugglecat: 为什么会输出 "
<imtxc> 我们这里，拉土豆的车，可以酒驾，可以超载，可以无照。
<centerpoint> ubuntu-cn今日话题: 土豆
<tang> 你们那是哪里？
<imtxc> centerpoint: 求指导
<imtxc> tang: 甘肃，定西。
<tang> 哦
<kamea> centerpoint: 帮我看一下
<tang> 今年曾路过
<imtxc> 在这里找的工作，全弄java 。。
<kamea> centerpoint: 为什么会输出 "
<imtxc> tang: 去哪里
<centerpoint> kamea: 不懂
<hooby> 不懂什么
<tang> 西宁
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.10 卡。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356176 装了11.10的系统后，发现总是很卡， 界面也不是很流畅。 不知道大家的系统是否流畅。 难道电脑配置太差了？但是同一台电脑， 运行win7反而更流畅。 统计信息: 发表于 由 gxchen — 2011-12-04 20:36 
<snugglecat> kamea, 问 wallee . 他应该是 c 高手
<snugglecat> kamea, 基本的语句我还能看点， 具体的， 你就得问别人了
<snugglecat> kamea, 我用 qt， 不直接使用 这些函数了
<kamea> snugglecat: 哦
<snugglecat> 你问 wallee 吧。 他是高手
<wallee> kamea: 你recv的时候缓冲区有问题
<kamea> wallee: 什么问题
<wallee> kamea: recvi这个不是0结尾的，没有初始化。另外，recv函数里面接受大小是99，所有可能会直接吧0结尾覆盖，改成98.这样printf才能正确
<wallee> kamea: 主要是字符串printf要0结尾
<wallee> kamea: 还有，贴代码要选一下格式，或者贴到专门贴代码的地方去，你贴出来的代码如果多了，根本旧不能看
<Kamea_> wallee: 为什么会输出"
<wallee> Kamea_: 什么
<Kamea_> 比预想的多输出了个双引号
<snugglecat> wallee, 他刚掉了， 可能刚你说的他没看到
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我无聊了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 在睡么， 醒醒
<snugglecat> 如果 irc 有个声音提醒该多好啊， 我叫 knownbad 的时候就能把他叫醒
<wallee> Kamea_: 把rec和revi都初始化，然后吧recv改成98再试试
<liuzhou> snugglecat: 很多客户端有声音提醒
<snugglecat> 提议大家irc都装个响铃插件， 像电话的铃声一样
<Kamea_> wallee: 嗯
<snugglecat> liuzhou, knownbad 没啊
<wallee> snugglecat: 我也想weechat可以有铃声
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 我是想让 knownbad 醒醒
<snugglecat> knownbad, 起床啦， 三奶叫你
<alvin_rxg> -e 
<alvin_rxg> /bin/sh: echo -e '\a': not found
<snugglecat> wallee, 应该很少人会用这个， 太吵了
<mao> 对啊，weechat怎么信息提醒阿
<wallee> mao: 不知道
<wallee> snugglecat: 还行吧，但是至少要提供可选吧
<alvin_rxg> mao: print "\a"
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 俺的新 blog   http://goo.gl/qlpmo
<wallee> 鸡巴现在的小狗比人还贵
<^k^> Jagdwurst ⇪ t: 静电场计算
<wallee> 想养个宠物，居然开口就800
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 不错，就是页面太宽了
<wallee> 我还是去个显示器吧
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: table width=90% 改为 700 pixel  左右吧
<Jagdwurst> 我最不喜欢固定绝对宽度， 像天涯那样，那样的页面只能宽屏看
<Jagdwurst> 一行 60 个字母是最好的
<mao> alvin_rxg: ??
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 太宽了，看起来挺累的
<alvin_rxg> mao: ??
<mao> alvin_rxg: 你给我发了 print "\a",看上面的聊天记录
<mao> alvin_rxg: 估计你是发错了吧
<alvin_rxg> mao: 嗯，就是说通过 类似 urgent 的窗口信息，来让 weechat 提示消息
<mao> alvin_rxg: 哦，不太明白，能说详细点吗
<alvin_rxg> mao: sleep 3; echo -n "\a" 在term 里操作，回车后转移焦点到别的窗口。如果有用，那就有用，如果没用就没用。 =.=
<liuzhou> Jagdwurst: 显示乱码。。。
<Jagdwurst> liuzhou: 忘写 utf8 了..
<alvin_rxg> 晕，linux 下还有浏览器默认不开 utf8 么？……
<snugglecat> ：）
<snugglecat> 儿子盖被子看电视
<pocoyo> snugglecat: 都有儿子 了？
<tang> 晚安各位
<snugglecat> 有阿
<snugglecat> pocoyo, 你也得努力了
<imtxc> 啊。。。。
<hooby> tang, 晚安
<imtxc> 大家帮帮哇。。。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 出来
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • ubuntu11.10无法添加ppa源 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356177 添加ppa源时出现错误： Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/bin/add-apt-repository", line 88, in <module> ppa_info = get_ppa_info_from_lp(user, ppa_name) File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/softwareproperties/ppa.py", line 65, in get_ppa_info_from_lp lp_page = urlopen(req).read() File "/usr/lib/py ...
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 我也喜欢 自动宽度 的网页
<Jagdwurst> 这下加上一行 utf8 了 :D
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 不过宽屏的看着就扁了
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 握爪
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 主要我喜欢把网页放的很大看
<snugglecat> 哦
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 加上是 4:3 的屏幕，固定宽度的要横向滚屏...
<Jagdwurst> 巨不爽
<snugglecat> 啥是握爪
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 人与人之间叫握手，猫之间叫握爪
<snugglecat> :) 但自动宽度的图片很难做啊。
<snugglecat> 哦
<Jagdwurst> :)
<snugglecat> 好吧
<Kamea> snugglecat: char a[99]="";这样初始化可以吗
<Jagdwurst> Kamea: 可以
<snugglecat> Kamea, 可以吧。 recv 是不是会返回一个长度啊
<snugglecat> Kamea, int len = recv (...); a [len] = '\x0';
<snugglecat> Kamea, 我不知道 recv 是怎样了
<Kamea> Jagdwurst: 还有别的初始化方式吗
<snugglecat> 我没直接用过  recv
<Kamea> snugglecat: 哦
<snugglecat> 如果你想稳阵点的， 就 int len = recv (...); a[len]='\x0'; 
<snugglecat> 可能多余， 你参考下把
<Kamea> snugglecat: 嗯
<roylez_> adam8157: http://tech.slashdot.org/story/11/12/03/1435217/half-life-of-a-tech-worker-15-years?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Slashdot%2Fslashdot+%28Slashdot%29
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ t: Half Life of a Tech Worker: 15 Years - Slashdot
<roylez_> adam8157: 你用什么写slides？
<adam8157> roylez_: libre...
<snugglecat> Kamea, 具体的库函数， 不要问我， 我基本不接触这些。 
<roylez_> adam8157: ....我用LyX + beamer
<adam8157> roylez_: 很多年前用tex, 早就忘光了
<adam8157> roylez_: 啧啧
<roylez_> adam8157: 正在苦哈哈的下acroread，否则不能放录像
<Kamea> snugglecat: a[len]括好内可以用变量名?
<roylez_> adam8157: 写了多少了？...
<adam8157> roylez_: 要不我明天看看beamer好了...
<snugglecat> Kamea, c 不行， c++ 貌似可以
<adam8157> roylez_: 没写 准备上班的时候写
<roylez_> adam8157: .......
<snugglecat> Kamea, 忘了
<roylez_> adam8157: 我明天请假了
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你的 a 不固定长度么
<snugglecat> Kamea, c++ 可以的貌似也得是个常数
<imtxc> 求一个学习C语言的方向，该看哪些书，多少时间看完这类的指导，，，我好给家人说说需要多少时间才能找到活干。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 请假干啥
<snugglecat> imtxc, 你和 Kamea 做同学
<Kamea> snugglecat: int a=9;scanf("%d",&a);也可以吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 去vmware参观
<imtxc> snugglecat: 恩。
<snugglecat> 为什么要 &a 呢
<adam8157> roylez_: 啧啧
<snugglecat> 哦好像是要 &a
<snugglecat> 忘了
<imtxc> 要是明年3月份以前给不了个答复就麻烦了。
<imtxc> Kamea: 你是学生么？
<adam8157> roylez_: 我做运动去了
<imtxc> adam8157: 运动啊。。
<Kamea> imtxc: 嗯,非计算机专业
<imtxc> Kamea: 大几呢？
<snugglecat> Kamea, 一般 字符串 只要声明就可以， 用 scanf 等的， 会补上的。 recv 就不知道了， 这个你得问别人
<Kamea> 又是俯卧撑
<snugglecat> Kamea, 如果你的 a 不是固定长度的， 分配内存给他吧， 忘了函数是啥了
<Kamea> imtxc: 大一
<Jagdwurst> Kamea: ={.....}, memset(), bzero(),  for(.....) 
<imtxc> Kamea: 额。。。不是一个外部环境啊。
<Kamea> Jagdwurst: malloc是不是也初始化
<Jagdwurst> Kamea: malloc 不， 但 calloc 是
<Jagdwurst> Kamea: 你那是个定长数组，干啥 malloc?
<Kamea> Jagdwurst: 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> ,, irc又要 升級了。。
<Kamea> -Martinp23- [Global Notice] Hi everyone. It's time for further ircd upgrades to take place (see blog.freenode.net for details). The servers affected today are pratchett, calvino, leguin and niven. One of our US hubs will also be restarted, so there will be a very large netsplit. Please fasten your seatbelts. I'll send messages directly to affected users and will let you know when it's all done. Thanks!
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 他问 "a[len]括好内可以用变量名?" 我猜想他想要不定长的字符串， 所以我跟他说分配
<Kamea> Jagdwurst: 可以吗
<Jagdwurst> 啥？刚才没在看..
<Jagdwurst> Kamea: 那你就申请个指针，然后 malloc / calloc 吥
<Kamea> Jagdwurst: 有没有方法实现不定长度的内存,就是不声明内存的长度
<Jagdwurst> Kamea: malloc
<Kamea> Jagdwurst: malloc不也需要指定内存的大小?
<Jagdwurst> 是
<Jagdwurst> C 语言只能这样
<Jagdwurst> 或者你申请一块大的，只用一小部分
<Kamea> 哦
<void1> 山崩了
<CyrusYzGTt> 地裂了
<snugglecat> 哇全来了
 * Jagdwurst 还活着?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你掉啦..
<snugglecat> liuzhou, 貌似irc升级吧
<snugglecat> 刚才不是有人说这个么
<snugglecat> 是不是 洗澡唱歌是天性啊
<snugglecat> 是不是 冬天洗澡唱歌是天性啊
<snugglecat> 我儿子洗澡， 一边洗澡一边鬼哭狼嚎
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 莫不是跟你学的?
<snugglecat> 不是
<mao> weechat 如何显示channel bar
<Evanescence> mao: use bufferlist
<Evanescence> mao: you can use a simple weechat script manger, called weeget
<Evanescence> mao: then use weeget install bufferlist
<Evanescence> mao: sorry, the script should be "buffers"
<mao> Evanescence:/python ....是这样用脚本吗
<Evanescence> mao: yes
<Jagdwurst> 这破网络，又断了
<Iansun> ........
<mao> Evanescence: 我用deb包装的weechat ,输入python的时候显示没有此命令
<mao> Evanescence: 不知道是不是deb包编译的时候没加上脚本语言的支持
<Evanescence> mao: input "/python load filename.py" in input bar of weechat ? Did you execute python like this ?
<mao> Evanescence: 是啊
<Evanescence> mao: can you paste your error output ?
<mao> Error:unknown command "python"(type /help for help)
<mao> Evanescence: 上面是错误信息
<Evanescence> mao: weird, How do you install weechat ? can you list out all installed packages relative with weechat ?
<mao> weechat-core weechat-curses
<Evanescence> mao: I'm listing my relative packages, wait .. system slows
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 想升级12.04的进来！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356183 Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin ALPHA 1 发布了，前面也有很多朋友升级到12.04，说好的有，说坏的更有。搞得我手很痒。。。好想把我的11.04升级到12.04，只是很担心崩溃。现在用的11.04＋gnome3除了开机启动无声音和在线播放视频屏闪外其他一切都还正 ...
<Evanescence> weechat-plugins
<Evanescence> mao: you need this, this will let you have perl, python etc command in weechat
<mao> Evanescence:ok,谢谢你
<Evanescence> mao: np
<mao> Evanescence， ：）
<Hoxily> 大家晚上好
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 关于不同文件系统inode大小的疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356184 从好几个地方（ http://wiki.debian.org/SELinux/Setup 、 https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Selinux ）看到如果使用SELinux的话，创建XFS文件系统时inode要设为512否则SELinux额外的安全属性默认大小的inode存不下，会额外占用一个block，造成硬盘资源的浪费。 ...
<gebjgd>  我艹
<Iansun> 囸
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没吃过这么难吃的东西
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我和老婆骂了一路
<alvin_rxg> ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 刷卡的时候那个傻逼1服务员还拔快了卡
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不知道是交了还是没交。于是我们就用现金交了
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 到时候可能还要去要钱
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 骂了一路啊
<alvin_rxg> 啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这饭吃的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 太不爽了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我都有心扣嗓子眼了
<alvin_rxg> 下次别去了呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不行。要钱去
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 这么早吃毛饭呐
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
 * kk 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 午饭
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: pulseaudio依赖gdm
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: slim无法启用
<knownbad> lol
<gebjgd> knownbad: 靠。你也有这个问题？
<knownbad> 再幸灾乐祸吧。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 无所谓了。用gdm也行
<knownbad> 以前可以用 slim+pulseaudi 的。  但不知 gdm3 是否还可。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 以前一直可以
<knownbad> 是啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 现在非gdm都不行了
<knownbad> 白痴的打包者。
<knownbad> 串联的未免太多了吧。
<alvin_rxg> 是说，启动 pulseaudio 一定要先启动 gdm ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 为啥？你是怎么启动 gdm 的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: slim反正不能启动。lxdm也不行
<alvin_rxg> 错了，怎么启动 pulseaudio
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: rc.conf
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: pulseaudio 不是不推荐 system wide 的服务了吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 难道pulseaudio要写启动矩阵？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 就是说，你本地配置好了，就不用 manuall 启动 pulseaudio 的。它自己会启动的。
<alvin_rxg> 也不用 rc.conf
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: slim反正找不到设备
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你先把 pulseaudio, gdm 关了。然后 pulseaudio --start 可以吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那不就要手动启动了e骂
<alvin_rxg> slim 要找啥设备？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 非gdm无法管理声音设备
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这只是试试能不能启动，其实配置好了的话，在有声音设备需要的时候， pulseaudio 自动启动的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你只能看到dummy设备
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 啥意思？
<alvin_rxg> 先别整 system wide 的了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没声
<knownbad> 应该是 gnome 的依赖而不是 gdm.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没用gnome
<alvin_rxg> 应该是哪里错了，不然kde的骂死了
<knownbad> .依赖包。
<alvin_rxg> ls .alsoftrc
<alvin_rxg> ls .asoundrc
<alvin_rxg> 我的 pulseaudio 就从来没整过 system wide 的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你在用老旧的debian stable
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 自然是没事
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 上个星期的 archlinux 也一样啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这个星期的就不一样了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这是arch的进度。不是debian stable
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: rc.conf 是说 pulseaudio 这个  daemon 依赖 gdm ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 从来没写过pulseaudio
<alvin_rxg> 那算了，“反正我没问题。 archlinux 垃圾”
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: gdm 有个 pulseaudio 的选项的吧，fedora 16 里分开编译了。从没装过 gdm 照样用 pulseaudio
<gebjgd> 试试看手动启用
<Jagdwurst> 有个包:    pulseaudio-gdm-hooks.i686                                         0.9.23-1.fc16
<Jagdwurst> 一直用 kdm 的路过...
<alvin_rxg> pulseaido Last Updated: 2011-10-20 <== 现在出问题？
<alvin_rxg> 这也没提到 gdm 的 deps http://www.archlinux.org/packages/extra/i686/pulseaudio/
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Arch Linux - pulseaudio 1.1-1 (i686)
<may1i> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<alvin_rxg> so, 你开了 testing ？
<alvin_rxg> may1i: 你不在 东八区？
<may1i> alvin_rxg: 在，只是上床前拿手机看一下
<alvin_rxg> 好晚
<gebjgd> may1i: 又加班了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 靠。不行
<alvin_rxg> 你干嘛了？
<may1i> gebjgd: alvin_rxg 学生的一般作息时间
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 加了wiki里说的启动矩阵
<alvin_rxg> 啥东西？
<gebjgd> may1i: 大笑生？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: avahi-daemon pulseaudio
<alvin_rxg> 不懂
<alvin_rxg> 看到 avahi 我就关了的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 垃圾pulseaudio
<alvin_rxg> “垃圾 archlinux”
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: opensuse也是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 和发行版没关系
<alvin_rxg> pulseaudio 是 10月20号发布的。为什么到现在才出问题？！
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 赶紧换 fedora 吧，pulseaudio 保订不依赖 gdm  ;)
<alvin_rxg> 垃圾
<alvin_rxg>  :P
<alvin_rxg> 网上看了下，最近 archlinux 又没更新 pulseaudio ......... 上一次更新是10月的
<Jagdwurst> ...
<alvin_rxg> 所以嘛，很无语啊，不知道他到底干嘛了
<alvin_rxg> 而且，网上也写得很清楚， pulseaudio 不依赖 gdm
<knownbad> 为何用 pulseaudio 呢？
<Jagdwurst> 不过我到现在还不知道 pulseaudio 是干啥用的，有啥益处。好像 fedora 9 还是 10 的时候才听说了这么个东西。装完不知是啥，立刻 disable
<alvin_rxg1> mpd 卡掉了……
<knownbad> 我知道是 systemwide 但在 arch 下不是很需要。  alsa 就可以解决了。
 * may1i zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<alvin_rxg1>  :S
<may1i> 求命令：干掉所有com开头进程
<alvin_rxg1> killall com*
<gebjgd> -9
<gebjgd> 因为pulseaudio能解决声卡独占问题
<may1i> alvin_rxg1: killall: com*: no process killed
<gebjgd> may1i: killall -9 "ps aux | grep -i com"?
<alvin_rxg1> ps ax -o command | grep ^com
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: alvin_rxg1 退出游戏  921868562
<alvin_rxg> nani?
<may1i> !ddw
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: may1i 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  921900781
<abcdefasfasdfasd> !ddw
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: abcdefasfasdfasd 加入游戏 (2/4)  921918078
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: abcdefasfasdfasd 退出游戏  921923140
<asdkhisuh> !ddw
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: asdkhisuh 加入游戏 (2/4)  921925562
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: asdkhisuh 退出游戏  921930000
<asklfjy> !ddw
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: asklfjy 加入游戏 (2/4)  921931640
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: asklfjy 退出游戏  921934953
<alvin_rxg> 可以关了
<may1i> gebjgd: alvin_rxg killall 被阉割了。
<alvin_rxg> 那就 kill 呗
<may1i> alvin_rxg: 求命令
<alvin_rxg> kill
<alvin_rxg> 肏
<gebjgd> kill awk print $
<alvin_rxg> ps -o pid,command | grep " com"
<gebjgd> 自己搞啊
<may1i> alvin_rxg: 求 killall com* 的等价kill替换实现
<alvin_rxg> 累不累
<alvin_rxg> 准备晚餐。
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: 游戏已经结束, 原因 玩游戏的人发呆了 240 秒  922171796
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: alsa 也有 mixer 啊，连 oss 都有 mixer, pulseaudio 肯定不是为了这个而开发的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 有声卡独占问题。还是pulseaudio给力。用gdm启动呗
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 没有，alsa 或者 oss 设置一下就没了。如果 pulseaudio 不设置，也有你所谓的声卡独占问题
<knownbad> 我也没独占问题。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: pulseaudio不设置没有任何独占问题
<knownbad> 别懒了
<alvin_rxg> 别懒了
<gebjgd> 滚
<Jagdwurst> 别懒了，赶紧重装吧
<gebjgd> 无所谓.继续用gdm启动
<knownbad> 我也用 pulseaudio 因为没选择。
<gebjgd> knownbad: hohoho
<gebjgd> knownbad: systemd了没？
<gebjgd> knownbad: btrfs了没？
<knownbad> debian 下设置太难改了。
<knownbad> 没， arch + btrfs 早试过了。
<knownbad> systemd 不太想，为何脱离 bsd style 呢？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 因为快
<knownbad> 你在床上也是？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 看情况
<knownbad> lol
<knownbad> 我也觉得我在床上快了些。  还好老婆不抱怨。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你需要伟哥了
<knownbad> 不是不举的问题，是来得快。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还是伟哥
<alvin_rxg> 应该是要10个套吧？
<knownbad> 咦，松鼠有经验！
<gebjgd> 松鼠都用200个套
<knownbad> 干脆带安全帽。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你更有经验
<knownbad> 我骑摩托车。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 才不信
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆呢
<knownbad> 她骑我。
<knownbad> 间接骑摩托车。
<knownbad> 以前骑 sports motorcycle.  类似这个但20年前。  http://powersports.honda.com/2011/cbr600rr.aspx
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆的签证下来了？
<knownbad> no, not yet。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 估计没戏了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 和你小三结婚完了
<knownbad> 年底会下来，但可能年初才来。
<alvin_rxg> http://www.obviouswinner.com/obvwin/2011/12/3/the-holodeck-is-real-most-insane-immersive-movie-experience.html
<knownbad> 但小三还是留着。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 流氓.一马二草
<knownbad> 十八年后又是一条好汉。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 小心性病间接传染
<knownbad> 我只有无性的小三。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不信
<knownbad> 看过摸过牛肉但没吃过。
<knownbad> 遇上老婆前还是处男。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老处男
<gebjgd> knownbad: 但是你后来还是和小三有过一腿了
<knownbad> 是啊。弹药都浪费了。
<knownbad> 没，没决定跟她。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 为什么？太丑了？
<knownbad> 没一腿但双腿。
<knownbad> 双腿中分
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 据说当年毛主席给大家出了一道题：怎样让猫吃辣椒？大家说了几个答案，主席都说不好。最后主席自己说了一个答案：把辣椒涂在猫屁股上，猫就会自己舔吃，吃完了还会得意地喵喵叫
<knownbad> 说的是贱猫。
<knownbad> snugglecat: 有人找你。
<gebjgd> 不如涂在猫爪子上
<knownbad> arch 还是快多了。
<gebjgd> skype确实是好东西
<gebjgd> 和家里视频聊天真给力
<knownbad> 早发现了，跟老婆都是上 skype。
<knownbad> 但 gtalk 也不错。  skype 被 ms 买走了。
<knownbad> 陪老妈子去。
<Jagdwurst> skype 省流量...
<larry> Xdefault 与 Xresource的区别是什么?
<gebjgd> larry: ttps://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/X_resources
<larry> gebjgd: 哦~~3ks~~我刚才google到了
<larry> gebjgd: dzen的配置写在Xdefaults里是可以的吧
<gebjgd> larry: 什么是dzen?
<larry> gebjgd: 一个通知的小程序, conky可以吧信息显示在上面, 我看到wiki上说可以把配置写在xresouces里, 因为之前很多都写在了Xdefaults里,所以就想问问
<gebjgd> larry: 没用过
<larry> gebjgd: 遇到个问题, 写了个配置, xrdb的时候提示: end of input with no newline, supplemented newline? 是什么问题呢?
<larry> gebjgd: ok 啦, 只是个警告,我加了个空行就行啦
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: http://www.dzjs.net/html/dianziDIY/2009/0223/3662.html
<alvin_rxg> zzZZZ
<alvin_rxg> 以后造一个，放城管
<Jagdwurst> lol
<Jagdwurst> 造起来比较费时间....
<Jagdwurst> 文章不错，一些细节都考虑到了，像电容放电之类的
<alvin_rxg> Zagozdzon, Agnieszka - Grigory Sokolov spielt Klavierwerke von Schumann, Rameau und Chopin
<alvin_rxg> http://dradio.ic.llnwd.net/stream/dradio_dlf_m_a
<alvin_rxg> Rameau 是谁？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 最近webqq总是打不开
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那相应的，很多国内的页面你也打不开
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那倒不会
 * gebjgd 睡觉
<snugglecat> .......
<Jagdwurst> .....
#ubuntu-cn 2012-11-26
<ofan> jesusemelendezm: http://archlinux.org
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Arch Linux
<ofan> mugebjgd: 不是去迪士尼？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不是
<ofan> mugebjgd: 懂逻辑不
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 你去休斯顿了？
<jesusemelendezm> archlinux seems nice
<jesusemelendezm> thanks ofan
<jesusemelendezm> do you use for fun or for work/
<ofan> jesusemelendezm: both
<ofan> How many different truth tables of compound propositions are there that involve the propositional variables p and q?  什么叫different truth tables?
<piggybox> truth table是真值表吧
<mugebjgd> piggybox: FL有nasa
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不懂 都忘了
<ofan> 哦 明白了
<bye_bye> ofan: linux用啥来同步ipod?
<bye_bye> ofan: 还有, 为啥我在win下用itunes同步, 竟然不把wav转成apple lossless....
<archl> mugebjgd: 睡吧睡吧
<archl> bye_bye: 额。为什么一定要转换啊。
<mugebjgd> archl: 7:18:26
<bye_bye> archl: apple lossless小.
<bye_bye> archl: 压缩了呀...
<ofan> bye_bye: 有很多工具可以同步，具体google
<archl> mugebjgd: 。
<archl> bye_bye: 要求导入后同步？
<jesusemelendezm> :)
<microcai> 还是这里人多啊
<slicat> #linuxbar
<bye_bye> of
<bye_bye> ofan: ...
<bye_bye> archl: 要求转码之后导入.
<microcai> google 有人能不用代理访问了么？
<jesusemelendezm> what are you talking about google????
<jesusemelendezm> hey, I wonder. In China is most used linux than windows?
<bye_bye> microcai: 我可以.
<bye_bye> microcai: 访问很快.
<bye_bye> microcai: https://www.google.com/
<microcai> bye_bye:  在墙外？
<bye_bye> microcai: 怎么可能...
<bye_bye> microcai: 微菜..
<microcai> bye_bye:  i盘v
<microcai> bye_bye:  ipv6?
<imadper> microcai: 电信, 正常访问.
<imadper> microcai: 啥都没用....
<microcai> imadper:  mail.google.com 呢？
<imadper> microcai: 等我试试.
<imadper> microcai: 正常, 访问很快. 连gtalk都登陆成功了. 但是头像还没出来.
<imadper> microcai: 放心, 我没有用各种代理/vpn
<microcai> imadper:  tell me your result of ping mail.google.com
<microcai> imadper:  maybe it's the problem of my DNS
<imadper> ~ ping mail.google.com
<imadper> PING mail-china.l.google.com (74.125.128.17) 56(84) bytes of data.
<imadper> 64 bytes from hg-in-f17.1e100.net (74.125.128.17): icmp_seq=1 ttl=47 time=64.0 ms
<imadper> 64 bytes from hg-in-f17.1e100.net (74.125.128.17): icmp_seq=2 ttl=47 time=62.5 ms
<imadper> 64 bytes from hg-in-f17.1e100.net (74.125.128.17): icmp_seq=3 ttl=47 time=63.1 ms
<microcai> trying !!
<imadper> microcai: Name:	mail-china.l.google.com
<imadper> Address: 74.125.128.17
<imadper> Name:	mail-china.l.google.com
<imadper> Address: 74.125.128.19
<imadper> Name:	mail-china.l.google.com
<imadper> Address: 74.125.128.83
<microcai> thks
<microcai> 其中一个可以
<microcai> thanks !!!
<microcai> 终于能上 gmail 了
<imadper> 恩, 恭喜...
<imadper> 你不用imap?
<microcai> imap 还不能用
<microcai> 你能用 imap 不？
<imadper> 必须可以呀!!!
<microcai> 哪个 ip 能用 imap ?!
<imadper> 你啥isp? 我都随便上...
<microcai> :(
<imadper> imap.gmail.com	canonical name = gmail-imap.l.google.com.
<imadper> Name:	gmail-imap.l.google.com
<imadper> Address: 74.125.141.108
<imadper> Name:	gmail-imap.l.google.com
<imadper> Address: 74.125.141.109
<microcai> trying!
<hadiser> hello?
<hadiser> Anybody here?
<microcai> imadper:  上不了
<microcai> imadper: 不知道是 akonadi 问题还是 墙了
<microcai> 换 thunderbird 看看
<imadper> pop.gmail.com	canonical name = gmail-pop.l.google.com.
<imadper> Name:	gmail-pop.l.google.com
<imadper> Address: 74.125.25.108
<imadper> Name:	gmail-pop.l.google.com
<imadper> Address: 74.125.25.109
<imadper>  
<ofan> PING googlemail.l.google.com (74.125.225.85): 56 data bytes
<ofan> 64 bytes from 74.125.225.85: icmp_seq=0 ttl=54 time=15.186 ms
<hadiser> ==! 我还以为没人在那 。。。是网络延迟啊
<hadiser> 有人用DRAFTSIGHT吗？
<hadiser> 打开别人用CAD做的图，上面的中文乱码 有人遇到这问题吗？
<microcai> hadiser:  CAD 太高级了
<hadiser>  >_<?
<hadiser> 不是的吧
<hadiser> 不管是04.08.10 都可以打开 就是中文乱码。
<microcai> imadper:  shit, 是kmail的问题！！ 雷鸟能打开 imap !!!!
<hadiser> 而且不能在draftsight里面无法输入中文
<microcai> imadper:  kao , 害的我以为 imap 被和谐了
<imadper> microcai: ....
<hadiser> microcai：。。。
<imadper> microcai: imap一直很稳定. 网页版倒是不时抽风.
<microcai> imadper:  看来得修理一下 kmail 了
<imadper> microcai: kmail的开发自己估计也用的gmail吧...
<microcai> 一定是我哪天升级了 kde 的一个包导致的问题
<microcai> :(
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 安装ubuntu12.04失败后，不能进入原有的ubuntu11.04 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394049 新买的thinkpad x121e自带系统为ubuntu11.04，用优盘升级安装ubuntu12.04失败后，不能进入原有的ubuntu11.04。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hujm — 2012-11-26 9:08
<microcai> 诶
<microcai> gnome 和 IOS 一样了
<microcai> 搞封闭
<microcai> 居然不能使用输入法了
<microcai> 还好我逃离到了 KDE
<imadper> qiao: 你丫今天起这么早?
<imadper> qiao: 哦, 今天周一了..................................................................
<qiao> imadper, ???
<Ein-mobile> 周一快乐，各位！
<qiao> imadper, 今天没堵。。。
<imadper> qiao: 没事了...
<imadper> .....
<qiao> imadper, 唉，你没在，干活都没劲了。。
<imadper> qiao: sarah走了?
<imadper> .....
<qiao> imadper, sarah ？
<qiao> imadper, 不知到唉。。。
<imadper> qiao: 恩, 前台. 辞职了.
<imadper> qiao: 看eng-china去.
<qiao> imadper, 不是吧～我先看看
<imadper> qiao: 恩, 别伤心.
<qiao> imadper, 唉，桑心 ing~
<imadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.16.BkHFAK&id=14606977392
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 日本 顶级静电耳机stax sr009（ 实体现货）-淘宝网
<imadper> ofan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.16.BkHFAK&id=14606977392
<imadper> qiao: 我想问你, 新来的前台好看吗?
<qiao> imadper, 还没见着。。。
<qiao> imadper, 一会去看下。。。
<microcai> imadper:  银san，表伤心啊
<imadper> qiao: 恩, 新妹子第一天上班, 应该不会晚来...
<imadper> microcai: ..... 少看那种没节操的动漫.....
<microcai> imadper:  节操神码的早掉光了
<microcai> imadper: 话说你居然知道银san
<imadper> microcai: adam刚海淘了一些节操回来.
<microcai> imadper: 难道你也看了？
<imadper> microcai: 我是一个有节操的人!!!!
<imadper> microcai: 只看了几集而已
<microcai> imadper:  me 也只看了几集而已
<microcai> imadper: 2百多集谁看的下去
<imadper> microcai: 真有人能看下去... 不过中间有很多无聊的, 就看不下去了....
<qiao> imadper, 你这货，不在家陪妹子，上毛irc啊。。。
<imadper> qiao: 妹子上学去了.
 * pityonline 我啥时候 alias 过 dd 呢？我从没用过啊
 * microcai 昨晚梦见回高中上课了，我向同学宣布我来自未来 。。。。。
 * pityonline 晕，还真在我的 alias 列表里，估计是编辑时删除了一部分文本造成的
<qiao> imadper, 刚阿姨还问我今天怎么不见你和那个娃聊天了？？？
<ofan> imadper: 啥是静电耳机
<qiao> imadper, 唉～ 干活了
<imadper> qiao: .
<imadper> ofan: 不知道. 只能yy
<imadper> ofan: 哦, 你买得起.
 * LinuxChat is back (gone 00:00:36)
<ofan> imadper: 拍了
<imadper> ofan: .....
<imadper> ofan: 点解?
 * microcai  hadiser:  这里就是群死宅搞基大本营
<ofan> 货到付款
<imadper> ofan: ... 点解?
<hadiser> 这耳机 好在那/
<imadper> hadiser: 好在, 同样是静电耳机, 这个比大奥便宜好多好多.
<hadiser> 我滴妈呀。。。这还叫便宜～～
<imadper> hadiser: 对比而言. 大奥贵很多.
<imadper> hadiser: ofan http://price.zol.com.cn/290/2907520.html  imtxc
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 有钱难买大奥 森海塞尔奥菲斯269000!-森海塞尔 ORPHEUS_石家庄耳机行情-中关村在线
<hadiser> away
 * LinuxChat is away: I'm busy
<jesusemelendezm> lunxc
<sjd_zeus> imadper: hello
<sjd_zeus> 有没有类似RTX一样的企业内部IM软件呀
<ofan> imadper: 打不开
<imadper> ofan: å¼±.
<imadper> ofan:  还原声音的倾向：大奥的低频比起L3000,ED9还要猛，瞬态也是HIEND的。而且又猛又有弹性，表现完全是所有耳机中的第一名。HD800的低频比下有余，量感遇烘托感轻松超越R10，凝聚度比R10略微散一点，与大奥比低频，不管是量还是质，都显得过于平庸。谁叫大奥的低频实在完美无缺，有量有质呢！
<imadper> ofan: 原音再现力：HD800属于没有染色地还原声音本色。而大奥将世界上最丰富，最感人的感情融入真实的乐器，比HD800高明的不止一个等级。是壮丽雄壮的顶级之声音。大奥对于原音的还原，不仅真，而且有所有耳机中最强大的感染力。无可匹敌。
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 内部用irc最方便了.
<sjd_zeus> irc不方便呀
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 点解?
<sjd_zeus> 没有组织架构，传文件也不方便
<imadper> sjd_zeus: irc才有组织架构!
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 传文件不是im需要的吧
<sjd_zeus> 需要呀，所有文件都用mail的话，不方便
<ofan> sjd_zeus: 飞鸽传书
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 文件用nfs
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 然后paste一个link上去.
<sjd_zeus> 晕
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 这样文件还不会都是.
<imadper> s/都是/丢失/
<sjd_zeus> 不是所有人都会这么麻烦的
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 难道用qq群????
<imadper> 或者雅虎通?
<imadper> lol
<sjd_zeus> 公司就是要封QQ群，所以要找个替代方案
<imadper> ofan: http://www.head-fi.org/t/466486/hd800-vs-orpheus-he90-hev90-the-mars-impact-the-earth#post6314404
<kk> imadper,啥网址y HD800 VS ORPHEUS（he90/hev90）--THE MARS IMPACT THE EARTH
<sjd_zeus> 之前都是用QQ群的
<imadper> sjd_zeus: yy.
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 打字都不用了.
<ofan> imadper: 没兴趣
<ofan> sjd_zeus: 飞鸽传书
<imadper> ofan: 还行, 看看26w的耳机.
<ofan> sjd_zeus: http://www.ipmsg.org.cn/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 飞鸽传书官方网站-飞鸽传书2010 飞鸽传书2011(IP Messenger) 飞鸽传书2007绿色版企业即时通讯下载
<void1> http://ipmsg.org/
<kk> void1,啥网址y IP Messenger 開発研究室
<void1> sjd_zeus: 这才是正宗的，上面那个是山寨的...
<ofan> 我都永乐好几年了
<ofan> 国内大学里交换毛片必备
<imadper> ofan: 我们都用http server
<ofan> imadper: 后来我才用的
<imadper> ofan: 用移动硬盘...
<ofan> 那时候没盘
<imadper> ofan: 我们有个人, 写爬虫爬网站的种子, 瞎了5个g的种子!
<imadper> s/瞎/下/
<ofan> imadper: 前途不大
<imadper> ofan: ...
<ofan> imadper: 你该联系他开黄网
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 没有境外服务器.
<void1> 开个种子index服务器
<void1> veryhuang
<imadper> veryav好不好....
<ofan> imadper: 我在写fs
<void1> 对对
<imadper> ofan: 啥fs?
<imadper> ofan: 这么gaoji?
<ofan> imadper: 最简单的
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 就是哪天你给我那个pdf那种?
<cfy> imadper: 大师
<ofan> imadper: http://ix.io/3v6
<imadper> cfy: 大师早.
<cfy> ofan: gfs?
<cfy> ofan: 发现vpn在嘉兴地区无法使用。。。
<ofan> cfy: rpwt
<cfy> ofan: .
<cfy> ofan: 你在嘉兴成功使用了？
<imadper> ofan: 我看的是澳大利亚国立的教程,  没这么高级... 你这个是斯坦福的?
<ofan> 嘉兴在哪我都不知道
<hadiser> OFAN 我看你这名字好熟悉 不会是青科大的吧
<ofan> hadiser: 喔槽
<imadper> ... ofan 在浙江.
<ofan> imadper: 我们学校的
<cfy> ofan: 上海旁边
<hadiser> ofan 啊？
<ofan> hadiser: who are u
<imadper> ofan: 你们学校是哪个?
<hadiser> =！
<cfy> imadper: auto-complete-clang不错。yasnippet也不错
<hadiser> qust?
<ofan> imadper: 斯坦福 XD
<cfy> ofan: 能见到knuth么？
<ofan> 这project很弱的
<nopcall> 我的3.2.0.4的内核在开机的时候老是看到有这错误提示 又看不清楚 闪太快了 intel_dms_**** call 什么的错误
<hadiser> 我记得在学校论坛里面有个叫OXFANS
<imadper> ofan: gaoji.
<ofan> hadiser: 额
<cfy> 那就是ofan吧。。。
<hadiser> ==！
<ofan> hadiser: 你大几的
<imadper> cfy: 恩, clang的补全我都用了两年了...
<hadiser> 我都毕业两年啦
<ofan> 哦
<cfy> imadper: .....
<imadper> cfy: 早些时候跟你说过吧...
<hadiser> ^_^
<cfy> imadper: 忘了哈
<ofan> hadiser: 难得还有上irc的
<imadper> cfy: 问题是, 补全速度不快..
<sjd_zeus> 飞鸽传书的服务器也是免费的吗？
<imadper> cfy: 远程编辑文件更痛苦.
<ofan> sjd_zeus: 没服务器
<cfy> imadper: 阿。一卡一卡。。。
<hadiser> 本来不上的 前段时间用opensuse 遇到些问题 上opensuse的irc
<ofan> 内网直接点对点
<imadper> sjd_zeus: p2p的
<cfy> imadper: 远程编辑的话，调用的是远程的clang么？
<hadiser> 后来实在用不惯 回U了 来看看这边的如何 --！
<sjd_zeus> 他有个UM服务端的
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 因为他不停的保存文件, 然后用clang来补全.
<ofan> hadiser: 这里没用ubuntu的
<imadper> cfy: 不是, 是本地的clang.
<cfy> imadper: sshfs到本地吧
<ofan> clang补全不爽
<hadiser> 额。。这不是ubuntu-cn。。
<cfy> imadper: 感觉sshfs到本地还快点。我在局域网上tramp都感觉不好。
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 一般都是本地弄一个映射, 然后同步过去.
<cfy> imadper: git?
<imadper> cfy: tramp就是个渣渣.
<imadper> cfy: scp...
<cfy> imadper: .....
<cfy> imadper: ..........
<zhwind> 现在中文最活跃的irc是哪个？除了咱们这个
<imadper> ofan: 啥补全好一些?
<cfy> imadper: ofan又不用emacs
<ofan> imadper: 都不好
<ofan> vim也有clang补全
<imadper> cfy: vim的补全也是调用的外部软件.
<cfy> imadper: 我能说common lisp的不全很好因么？
<imadper> cfy: ofan要是有好的, 我们可以自己搞成emacs的.
<cfy> imadper: 我能说common lisp的不全很好用么？
<ofan> https://github.com/Rip-Rip/clang_complete
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Rip-Rip/clang_complete · GitHub
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 我知道很好, 很快.
<cfy> imadper: 我能说common lisp的补全很好用么？
<ofan> 要设置一堆参数
<ofan> 而且有时补全不了
<cfy> .....
<cfy> 蛋疼。。。
<imadper> ofan: 蛋疼.
<adam8157> imadper: http://nfs.nodeblog.org/9/d/9d5448841ed81948b3a6ab033a531d24.jpg
<ofan> imadper: emacs也一样
<cfy> 最讨厌设置一堆参数的东西了。。。。
<hadiser> ^_^
<adam8157> roylez: http://nfs.nodeblog.org/9/d/9d5448841ed81948b3a6ab033a531d24.jpg
<imadper> adam8157: ... 你这...
<imadper> cfy: 北京地铁里, 都是opera的广告....
<cfy> imadper: 你不逛论坛阿。。。
<ofan> 补全得和toolchian还有项目管理结合
<imadper> cfy: 啥论坛?
<cfy> imadper: 不是吧。拍个照片看看
<cfy> imadper: newsmth.net
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 得要项目管理结合! 不然都不知道从哪里找补全!
<cfy> 那从这方面说。。。。cl不是碉堡了？
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 下次, oupeng浏览器嘛~ 超级多!
<imadper> cfy: 恩, cl的补全超级赞!
<imadper> cfy: 但是, 听说kdevelop的补全很厉害.
<ofan> 那就是ide了
<imadper> cfy: 不知道他们怎么做到的.
<cfy> imadper: 没用过。。。
<cfy> imadper: linus貌似没补全？
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 他不用.
<cfy> imadper: 全记在脑子里？
<imadper> cfy: 要不我毕业设计写一个补全分析的插件?
<ofan> imadper: 目测此project 2小时做完
<LinuxChat> 火狐17的手机浏览器很强大
<cfy> imadper: ........
<imadper> cfy: 不知道...
<cfy> imadper: 我毕业设计下个月验收。。。
<imadper> ofan: ..
<hadiser> 火狐手机版 老是死机
<cfy> imadper: 你连题目都没有定？
<imadper> ofan: 毕业????
<imadper> cfy: 还没呢....
<cfy> ofan: ........
<ofan> imadper: 我说我的
<LinuxChat> 不死啊,那是配置低
<cfy> ofan: 两个小时？
<hadiser> ==！
<imadper> ofan: 哦, 膜拜ofan
<cfy> ofan: orz
<hadiser> 我的是 GALAXY SII HD LTE 配置应该够可以了吧
<hadiser> 我不是说死机  是报错
<cfy> imadper: 有用过 golden-ratio?
<hadiser> 然后自动退出
<imadper> ofan: 不是真的文件系统呀....
<imadper> cfy: 没... 啥来的?
<LinuxChat> hadiser, 真的不死,很流畅,加个屏蔽广告的扩展访问WWW网页很爽,看视频也很嗨
<jesusemelendezm> linuxc
<ofan> imadper: 模拟嘛
<cfy> imadper: 一个可以自动以黄金比例分割屏幕的插件
<jesusemelendezm> how are you
<jesusemelendezm> what's your deal?
<imadper> cfy: emacs的? gaoji...
<imadper> ofan: 恩.
<ofan> imadper: 不过写FAT的话，其实不算难，未优化的UFS也是
<cfy> ofan: 那写个ufs+的？
<cfy> 这样我就能两边用ufs+咯
<imadper> ofan: 恩, ext2呢?
<ofan> imadper: http://perl.plover.com/yak/ext2fs/
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Internals of the ext2 Filesystem
<cfy> imadper: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/Emacs/103041
<imadper> ofan: 看过了.
<ofan> imadper: 照着写
<imadper> ofan: 恩.
<ofan> 难的是实现日志系统
<imadper> cfy: 我不分屏幕...
<imadper> cfy: 12寸, 不切.
<cfy> imadper: 单window?
<ofan> 回家吃饭
<imadper> cfy: 那个是frame吧.
<cfy> imadper: 我说的是多window阿
<cfy> imadper: emacs术语里的多window
<imadper> cfy: 啥叫window? 你是说 C-x 2 那种?
<cfy> imadper: 对，那种
<imadper> cfy: 我管他叫frame. 我不用多frame.
<imadper> cfy: 我12寸的屏幕.
<cfy> imadper: ......
<\rs> ofan: clang_complete 性能如何？
<ofan> \rs: 不错，挺快
<ofan> 不过不知道为什么不能补全c++ 11的库，可能是路径问题
<cfy> ofan: .....
<cfy> c++11?的库？
<cfy> c++11的库？
<ofan> \rs: 而且还有很多小问题
<ofan> cfy: (不解释)
<cfy> ofan: .
<ofan> 闪人
<cfy> ofan: c++不就是语法什么的么？库里多了哪些？
<cfy> ...
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
 * LinuxChat is away: I'm busy
<abine1> 哪个家里有会下蛋的母鸡啊？
<hamo> roylez_: .
<adam8157> roylez_: http://nfs.nodeblog.org/9/d/9d5448841ed81948b3a6ab033a531d24.jpg
<roylez_> hamo: .
<hamo> abine1: 还用问..当然是蛋蛋家 cc adam8157
<adam8157> hamo: 腻了?
<roylez_> adam8157: 丫居然不发dooloo
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<hamo> adam8157: 嗯，买了个萨其玛，甜死我了..
<adam8157> roylez_: 这不是给你发么
<imtxc> test
<kk> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<roylez_> hamo: 需付基？
<hamo> roylez_: 好吧...还真是需付基
<hamo> roylez_: 你把pre改成well了？
<roylez_> hamo: 恩
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> hamo: 发现pre是用来放code的
<hamo> roylez_: 然后把<br>改成了p?
<roylez_> hamo: 对
<roylez_> hamo: 然后种种不爽都消失了
<hamo> roylez_: well有字体大小的...搞得我取高度的时候还得乘个系数
<hamo> roylez_: 我咋觉得各种不爽都来了呢？
<roylez_> hamo: 那你把well改回pre吧
<hamo> ...
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<hamo> roylez_: guard那gaoji货咋用？
<hamo> roylez_: 好吧...还不如用well
<roylez_> hamo: 起着就好了
<imadper> hamo: 贵公司的网盘有api吗?
<imtxc> imadper: 在哪呢？
<imadper> imtxc: 家.
<imtxc> imadper: 壕
<imadper> ....
<imtxc> imadper: 你家在嘛地方呢？
<hamo> imadper: 据说有...没用过，太gaoji
<hamo> imadper: 壕...从RH滚蛋蛋了？
<tenzu> 有人要倒霉
 * huntxu 搬凳子
<hamo> ...
<hamo> 何苦...
<imtxc> 围观
<hamo> tenzu: 疼猪你肥来啦...
<pityonline> 有情况了……
<tenzu> 哦...
<tenzu> 终于发生了
<pityonline> tenzu: 一天发生八百回
<tenzu> pityonline: 我最进上来的少, 没怎么见
<pityonline> tenzu: lol
<huntxu> adam8157: 水逆已過，壕幫我看看kindle paperwhite有貨沒
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<imadper> imtxc: 管庄. 自己查地铁.
<imadper> hamo: 恩, 走了.
<adam8157> huntxu: Expected to ship December 21st
<huntxu> adam8157: 太久了。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 先考慮入ssd
<imadper> huntxu: 糊涂壕! 膜拜!
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥鬼水逆, 估计是你发了一笔小财吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 水逆不能買電子產品...
<huntxu> adam8157: 你會後悔的
<hamo> huntxu: 发财胡
<huntxu> hamo: 還想再出去一趟？
<huntxu> hamo: 我會送 imadper 陪你
<imadper> huntxu: 有钱买ssd了, 还不是壕?
<huntxu> imadper: 我還有錢買凶殺你
<huntxu> imadper: 或者買個女的讓你12秒
<imadper> huntxu: 12秒是啥?
<huntxu> imadper: 估計你能破記錄
<imadper> huntxu: 你的记录?
<huntxu> imadper: 沒文化
<imadper> ..........
<huntxu> adam8157: 可是現在人民幣不斷升值，是該過兩個月才買
<adam8157> huntxu: ..
<zhwind> 大家主要是在国内还是国外？
<abine1> SSD还是不够快
<abine1> 用内存当作硬盘可以秒杀SSD
<imtxc> abine1: 那得多大的内存
<imadper> 不关机呀?
<imadper> ssd是个切实可用的方法.
<abine1> 64GB吧
<imadper> 内存当硬盘, 只能但疼.
<abine1> 现在最大可以用64GB
<imadper> abine1: 那是你没见过1t内存的机器.
<abine1> 内存都是白菜价
<ofan> cfy: 多了一些新库，比如thread
<abine1> 老大，说的是个人电脑用的内存
<abine1> 没说烧鸡
<abine1> 那些烧鸡电脑不是普通用户用的
<hamo> huntxu: 壕还在乎这点汇率差...
 * ofan 啃鸡翅
<abine1> 肯德基么？
<roylez_> hamo: 江泽民要挂了
<abine1> ofan
<huntxu> hamo: ...
<hamo> roylez_: 这你都知道？我跟蛋蛋周末去新华门都没打听到...
<imadper> roylez_: 他挂了的新闻都播过好多次了....
<imadper> hamo: 你去gaoji去了, 怎么会打听到这个.
<ofan> abine1: 不是肯德基才有鸡
<abine1> 其实，内存可以用来做内存的
<ofan> 肯德基=渣渣
<imadper> hamo: 肯德基你好.
<abine1> 需要加个电池保持不掉电
<hamo> ...
<abine1> 这样子就可以用来当硬盘
<abine1> 了
<roylez_> hamo: whipper+里的江泽民要挂了
<imadper> abine1: how 他哦
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<imadper> abine1: 怎么把你的操作系统装上去?
<abine1> 技嘉以前都有推出一个用内存条组装的硬盘
<hamo> roylez_: 我的军委主席和政治部主任都挂了好几次了
<adam8157> ...
<abine1> 还是和普通硬盘一样安装系统啊
<imadper> abine1: 用sata的接口?
<hamo> roylez_:  战士加力量还是敏捷？
<adam8157> huntxu: 淘宝吧, 我kindle上看了好多书了..
<abine1> 嗯
<imadper> abine1: sata有内存快吗?
<imadper> abine1: 那个延迟...
<roylez_> hamo: 力量
<abine1> 1GB/S
<abine1> 读写速度
<imadper> abine1: ssd也可以的.
<imadper> abine1: 内存比这个快.
<abine1> 固态硬盘达不到
<roylez_> hamo: 捡了个吸血+2的甲，穿上发现还是不如防御高的好
<imadper> abine1: 不信算了.
<huntxu> adam8157: 拒絕淘寶
<imadper> abine1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iCviI8kb0Q
<abine1> imadper: 内存的速度比硬盘快多了
<imadper> abine1: 我是说, 你用内存条, 然后走sata接口, 很二的想法. 不如直接ssd, 也可以1g/s
<imadper> imtxc: ssd还不用要电池.
<abine1> 我不能上那个网站
<imadper> abine1: 那算了.
<imadper> imtxc: 发错人了.
<imadper> abine1: http://hothardware.com/News/Micron-Demos-Blistering-1GBs-Solid-State-Drive/   这个能上?
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Micron Demos Blistering 1GB/s Solid State Drive - HotHardware
<ofan> ssd缓存就是用的ddr2
<imadper> abine1: 这都是08年的新闻了.
<abine1> 载入页面时到服务器的连接被重置
<imadper> ofan: 只能是缓存. 因为你易失呀.
<ofan> 好点的ssh都有512MB ddr2甚至1G
<ofan> 好点的ssd都有512MB ddr2甚至1G
<imadper> ofan: ssd.
<abine1> 为毛不用DDR5
<ofan> 没有ddr5
<abine1> 显卡都用DDR5
<ofan> 那是gddr
<imadper> gddr5
<imadper> 不是ddr5
<imtxc> roylez_: hamo 你们玩的什么gaoji游戏
<imadper> imtxc: 就是gaoji
<abine1> 扫雷
<abine1> imadper: 我现在用的就是SSD
<abine1> 和普通硬盘木有神马区别
<imadper> abine1: 你想说的是啥? 我想说, ssd好的可以上1g/s的.
<abine1> 快不了多少
<roylez_> imtxc: whipper+
<imadper> abine1: 我还想说, 用内存代替硬盘, 现在还不现实.
<ofan> abine1: 看iops
<hamo> imtxc: 看多撸上有
<abine1> 金士顿120GB的固态硬盘
<imadper> abine1: 哦, 那确实没啥提升.
<abine1> 读取550M。
<ofan> abine1: 平时没啥区别
<abine1> 写500M
<hamo> roylez_: 那些特殊能力都是干吗的啊？
<imadper> 跟读取多块没关系... abine1
<imadper> abine1: 要看下降曲线/iops
<roylez_> hamo: 战斗中可以发动
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 是吧
<ofan> abine1: 可以对比下文件搜索
<abine1> 开机还是一样慢慢的
<imadper> abine1: 金士顿的在这两方面做的很不好, 只知道标出一个速度来骗小白来买.
<abine1> 我买了两个金士顿的固态硬盘
<imtxc> hamo: 手机游戏啊
<imadper> 何苦....
<ofan> abine1: 壕
<abine1> 一个装Win7
<imadper> 宁愿扑克特的ssd....
<abine1> 一个装Ubuntu
 * imadper 不过我没钱...
<ofan> imadper: plextor的很好
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 是呀. 不过我没钱呀...
<imadper> ofan: m5p
<ofan> imadper: 卖
<imadper> ofan: 卖啥???
<abine1> 金士顿的有一款极速固态硬盘
<ofan> imadper: 出去卖
<hamo> imtxc: 是啊，还不错...属于YY型手机游戏...
<imadper> .............
<roylez_> hamo: 已经挂了，估计蒋介石危了...
<ofan> 卖啥我就不说了
<imtxc> hamo: IOS游戏？
<imadper> ofan: 卖你呕出的饭.
<hamo> imtxc: 安德猴也有
<hamo> imtxc: 就类似与mud
<ofan> imadper: 卖给你
<ofan> imadper: 趁热吃
<imadper> ofan: .... lol, 你丫不都是自己吃的吗?~
<imadper> ofan: 你还怕别人跟你抢, 刻意跑到米国自己去吃~
<imadper> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> * 中止了与 zhwind 的 DCC 直连聊天。
<ofan> imadper: 你说要买，那我就卖了
<imadper> ofan: 但是你自己都吃了...
 * hamo 方校长太NB了...已然攻克了SSH和VPN
<ofan> imadper: 留给你的
<imadper> ofan: 你卖啥呀?
<imadper> hamo: 要我说, 直接白名单~
<ofan> imadper: 卖啥你问我？
<hamo> imadper: 白名单看不出技术来
 * hamo ofan 你要出柜？
<imadper> ofan: 对呀, 我不知道呀. 你卖啥?
<ofan> imadper | ofan: 卖你呕出的饭.
<imadper> ofan: 看不懂.
<ofan> imadper: 哥先啃鸡翅，吃完了呕给你
<\rs> hamo: 怎麼說
<imadper> ofan: lol.
<hamo> \rs: 我怎么知道，他们几个太乱了...
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu 12.04安装出错tweak出现python不匹配出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394054 The following packages have unmet dependencies: gnome-tweak-tool: Depends: python (< 2.8) but 2.7.3-0ubuntu2 is to be installed 统计信息: 发表于 由 xinali — 2012-11-26 11:19
<ofan> hamo: 人家问你ssh的问题
<hamo> 。。。
<ofan> hamo: 瞎掺和毛毛
 * hamo ...
<\rs> ofan: chrome proxy swichy配置不來
<abine1> ofan: 啃鸡屁股？
<ofan> abine1: 你家鸡翅长屁股上？
<ofan> \rs: chrome要gnome/kde环境才能用代理
<abine1> 米国的鸡都长屁股了
<abine1> 你想啊
<abine1> 一只鸡有4个翅膀
<adam8157> abine1: 啧啧, 要是生物工程这么牛逼, 早就靠医疗发大财了, 还去卖鸡翅, 美国人有病吧?
<ofan> 4个翅膀...
<ofan> ad
<ofan> adam8157: 不要小看鸡翅
<\rs> ofan: 怎麼創建一個新的獨享proxy配置的chrome進程？如果 google-chrome --proxy-server="socks5://localhost:7777"的話只會在原來的窗口裏加個標籤沒有代理配置
<ofan> \rs: 我没配置过，没有gnome/kde环境...
<ofan> \rs: 你看chrome里配置页面显示啥
<adam8157> \rs: 不是有这个么  https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/quick-proxy/gchhimlnjdafdlkojbffdkogjhhkdepf
<abine1> adam8157: 你没见过肉鸡工厂么？
<abine1> 无头鸡
<abine1> 木有头的鸡
<abine1> 木有痛感的鸡
<adam8157> abine1: 我不相信阴谋论, 我相信如果技术这么牛逼, 早就赚更大的钱了
<ofan> 只有肉没有骨头的鸡
<abine1> 鸡的神经中枢系统被切断了
<abine1> 只会长肉
<abine1> 没有痛苦的感觉
<abine1> 是一个英国人弄出来的
<imtxc> hamo: 你是联通还是电信，我在公司电信的访问google没有问题，家里网通慢得要命
<\rs> adam8157: quick proxy怎麼個auto法？
<hamo> imtxc: 我们貌似是电信
<adam8157> \rs: pac?
<\rs> adam8157: 好吧只有這個辦法了
<abine1> http://www.lca.org.tw/column/node/711
<kk> abine1,啥网址y 吃這塊牛肉，安心嗎？－－認識工廠化飼養場的悲慘世界 | 關懷生命協會
<ofan> abine1: 自己养牛吃
<abine1> 你养了吗？
<abine1> 我们养牛是用来帮忙干活的
<abine1> 不是用来吃的
<abine1> 鸡鸭就是自己养来吃的
<ofan> abine1: 我是用来吃的
<ofan> abine1: 牛肉高蛋白
<abine1> 牛要吃各种草才有营养的
<abine1> 吃饲料长大的牛木有营业
<abine1> 木有营养
<abine1> 总是被关在牛棚里，牛不得疯牛病才怪
<ofan> abine1: 当然吃草
<abine1> 不能只吃一种草
<abine1> 要吃各种不同的草
<abine1> 才能维持牛的矿物质和微量元素均衡
<cfy> ofan: o
<realrealjerry> 同时安装开源和闭源显卡驱动会有什么影响？
<imadper> realrealjerry: 后安装的起作用.
<\rs> ofan: adam8157: 解決了，讓 proxy switchy 獲取 autoproxy 列表後導出 pac ，用 --proxy-pac-url=file:///tmp/proxy.pac
<ofan> realrealjerry: 不能同时安装
<imtxc> abine1: 干活的牛还得吃各种草啊？
<abine1> 得啊
<abine1> 怎么不得
<abine1> 牛吃饱了才有力气干活啊
<abine1> 你去看看放牛
<abine1> 让牛在田埂上吃草
<abine1> 沿着田埂从头到尾慢慢的吃
<abine1> 那些嫩绿的草，是牛的最爱了
<imtxc> abine1: 这个哥很有经验，从小放牛长大的
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 偶就是放牛长大的
<imadper> imtxc: 我就没找到你们说话的重点.... 他说牛要吃各种不同的草, 然后你问为啥, 然后他说牛喜欢嫩嫩的草... 你来告诉哥, 你们到底在聊啥...
<imtxc> imadper: 没放过牛的边儿去
<imadper> imtxc: 滚粗.
<imadper> imtxc: 老子喂过牛!
<ofan> imadper: 牛还用喂？
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 用.
<ofan> 准备睡觉
<imtxc> ofan: 不喂饿死了
<abine1> 肉雞－－你不會想知道它們是怎麼長大的
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 12.04版COMPIZ管理器大部分是英文怎么才能全中文？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394055 COMPIZ管理器大部分是英文怎么才能全中文？英文实在看不懂 求各位高手指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 A308033550 — 2012-11-26 11:52
<abine1> ofan: 你等下再睡觉哈
<imtxc> abine1: 放羊比放牛好玩多了
<abine1> 发个网址给你看看
<abine1> 羊吃的太多了
<abine1> 又不能帮忙干活
<imtxc> abine1: 能卖钱啊
<imtxc> abine1: 俺家的活一般都是骡子干的
<ofan> abine1: 为啥
<imtxc> abine1: 牛舍不得用啊
<cfy> ofan: 熟悉opencv么？
<abine1> 羊会吃掉树木的嫩芽
<cfy> 这里有人熟悉人像识别的么？
<ofan> cfy: 不熟
<abine1> 羊羊多了，会变沙漠的
<abine1> 你看阿富汗就是了
<imtxc> 6……………………
<abine1> 阿富汗50年以前还是一个有茂密森林的国家
<cfy> ofan: 不熟的意思是，你用过？
<abine1> 养了太多的羊
<ofan> imadper: 感觉得给我的线加个电阻
<ofan> cfy: 没
<cfy> ofan: 哦。
<cfy> 加个电阻。。。。
<ofan> cfy: 这么gaoji的没用过
<abine1> 把环境都变成荒漠了
<cfy> ofan: .....
<abine1> 变成不毛之地
<imtxc> 。。。
<abine1> http://www.lca.org.tw/book/781
<kk> abine1,啥网址y 第一節　肉雞－－你不會想知道它們是怎麼長大的 | 關懷生命協會
<imtxc> ofan: 干脆弄成可以调音量的。
<ofan> imtxc: 懂毛
<imtxc> ofan: 搞毛
<ofan> cfy: 懂毛
<ofan> imtxc: 瞎掺和
<zhangweifang> ll
<zhangweifang> 这是神马地址？
<imadpe> ofan: 就参和
<ofan> imadper: t了他
<imadpe> ofan: ^_^
<ofan> imadpe: 掺和没用，我这不同nick都是不同颜色的
<imadpe> ofan: 你补全不方便吧
<zhangweifang> abine1: 前端时间大陆报的那个新闻也是说肉鸡非自然生长的问题。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://esc.nccu.edu.tw/modules/tinyd2/content/TaiwanChineseID.htm
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 資料庫─台灣民眾 台灣人/中國人認同趨勢分布
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 不然你认为那些鸡肉是从哪里来的
<abine1> 45天就可以杀了
<abine1> 猪也是一样
<abine1> 牛也是一样
<abine1> 都是快速长大
<abine1> 然后杀
<imtxc> abine1: 那你吃素啊？
<abine1> 偶也吃肉
<abine1> 偶尔吃
<abine1> 吃鱼比较多
<abine1> 因为鱼便宜
<abine1> æµ·é±¼
<abine1> 吃鸡要吃土鸡才好吃
<abine1> 用饲料养的都不好吃
<abine1> 不管是鱼还是鸡鸭或者是猪牛
<abine1> 饲料养出来的鱼和豆腐渣木有神马区别
<abine1> 一样的烂
<abine1> 没有那种鲜美的味道
<abine1> 你厨艺再怎么好，也煮不出那种鲜美的味道
<ofan> abine1: 自己说的都这么high
<abine1> 不管你是用油炸还是清蒸
<abine1> 你还没打呼噜？
<abine1> ofan: 你不是要睡了吗>??
<abine1> 是不是在梦游啊？
<abine1> ？
<imtxc> imadper: 你自己做饭吃？
<abine1> 还没吃饭
<abine1> 肚子好饿
<abine1> 在等吃饭
<abine1> 早上木有吃
<abine1> 一直饿到现在
<abine1> 快要晕倒了e
<abine1> 神啊
<abine1> 快来救救我
<airead> abine1, 赶紧买个鸡吃吃
<abine1> 木有蛮牛
<abine1> 肿么买？
<abine1> 你借几个铜板吧
<airead> abine1, 我现在有3个铝币，要不
<abine1> 等人家给我送饭
<abine1> 汤粉
<abine1> 淡淡的
<abine1> 放味精太多
<abine1> 发腻了
<abine1> 没有放盐
<abine1> 里面都是味精
<abine1> 抓狂
<abine1> airead: 你有金戒指么？
<abine1> 金戒指也行
<abine1> 铝板你自己留着
<airead> abine1, 有 OREO
<douglarek> 水一下
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • Vim按方向键显示ABCD？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394059 之前稍微用过一点Vi，但是这次使用Vim还是遇到很奇怪无法解决的现象。 首先我在界面上按了“i”之后，下面没有“——插入——”这样的提示，但是输入字符的反应和插入模式一样。 但是，除了字符之外的很 …
<adam8157> Destine: ... 现在都不敢点开你的推了 尤其是半夜饿得时候
<cfy> Destine: 推号多少？
<abine1> adam8157: 在干么
<adam8157> abine1: huh?
<abine1> 快点爆料推号哇
<abine1> 前去膜拜
<abine1> 参观参观
<abine1> 偶吃饱了
<abine1> http://big5.news365.com.cn:82/gate/big5/www.news365.com.cn/xwzx/kj/201203/t20120304_287479.html
<kk> abine1,啥网址y 英國建築系學生發明垂直養雞場(組圖)
<abine1> 无头鸡来了
<abine1> 养鸡矩阵
<abine1> 英國學生安德烈·福特提出的高產量養雞方案：雞被固定在“矩陣”裏，水、食物和氧氣通過特製管送到嘴內，排泄物通過另一條管道排出
<abine1> 這就是垂直養雞場所需要的裝備：把雞固定起來的架子、為雞傳輸食水和排泄物的管子、負責電流刺激避免肌肉萎縮的電極。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..這樣的雞肉不好吃吧， 都沒有得到鍛鍊。。
<abine1> 被“矩陣化”養殖的雞都是“無頭雞”，即被摘除了大腦皮層的雞，其感知能力被阻斷。據方案提出者安德烈·福特稱，雞被這樣處理後，即使高密度養殖也不會覺得難受。
<worm> 话说昨天那个sevk是个啥啊？
<abine1> 管你好不好吃
<abine1> 现在还讲究好吃么？
<worm> 至少鸡被生产出来了，这就够了。
<abine1> 嗯
 * adam8157 8G的终于破3K了   http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0k.1000775.1.2.jC2Xza&id=17725887066&_u=qdpfn3aee0
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.stdaily.com/stdaily/content/2012-11/22/content_543502.htm
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 人脑、互联网和宇宙具有相似运行规律-- 国际尖端--中国科技网
<abine1> 讲究的是变成现金的速度
<CyrusYzGTt> 這個證明了 人腦是個3.5維空間。也解釋了 意識的問題
<abine1> adam8157: 你说错了吧
<abine1> 16GB的都不用3K啊
<abine1> 8GB的怎么才破3k
<adam8157> abine1: 3K是现货, 便宜的是未来某个未知的日子
<abine1> 哦
<ofan> adam8157: 买小米
<abine1> 木看仔细
<abine1> 哈
<abine1> 买妹子
<abine1> 妹子MX2
<abine1> ofan: 还在梦游？
<CyrusYzGTt> worm§ 如果外星生命將人類也這樣，到時只要拿這件事出來人類就沒有未來的，
<abine1> 还是在被窝里抱着手机上？
<abine1> 谁还有未来啊？
<worm> 无所谓啦……
<abine1> 乔帮主都木有未来
<abine1> 乔老爷在世人面前已然整成了神一样的人物
<abine1> 但是，未能逃脱命运的摆弄
<abine1> 说到底，还是阎王爷最大
<CyrusYzGTt> 是心靈最大
<abine1> 要XX人4更死，不留你5更活
<abine1> 谁要买LG N4？
<worm> 其实人类的命运在各个基本粒子诞生并被赋予初始位置和动量的时候就已经被确定了的。
<abine1> 在浩瀚无边的茫茫宇宙之中，地球就像一颗尘埃
<abine1> 人类是那颗尘埃上的微生物
<CyrusYzGTt> 每個生靈都是平等的
<abine1> 只有死了才平等
<abine1> 死亡才是最公平的
<CyrusYzGTt> 道不同，不相爲謀。不說了
<abine1> ？？？
<abine1> 咋了？
<Destine> cfy, ?
<Destine> adam8157, 别啊，经常看看我的推啊！
<adam8157> Destine: 看了痛苦
<adam8157> Destine: 话说我们这边不靠谱了?
<CyrusYzGTt> Destine§ 神仙姐姐
<cfy> Destine: twitter阿
<Destine> adam8157, 不知道，sy说让我等着。。。他在催澳大利亚。这是靠谱还是不靠谱？
<adam8157> Destine: 不晓得.. 高层的事情咱不懂啊
<Destine> adam8157, 那我也不知道了。。。但是他也确实没说不要。。。纠结。。。
<cfy> Destine: 不科学阿，我已经following了阿，怎么没有好像基本没看到推？cc adam8157
<adam8157> cfy: block
<gzh-ever> 12.04 ltc的 ubuntu one 不能用么？
<adam8157> cfy: 哈哈
<gzh-ever> 打开就显示要安装  点击后就 error   12.10的反而可以
<Destine> adam8157, 亲，ntp 没法block。。。
<Destine> adam8157, 亲，求帮助，sy这到底是what意思啊。。。
<adam8157> Destine: ntp是啥, 网络时间校准?
<adam8157> Destine: 就是要你等吧, 我们最近刚刚打开招聘窗口, 之前一俩月效益不好都不招人的
<Destine> adam8157, 奶瓶腿。。。
<Destine> adam8157, 好呢，我等着吧。。。
<adam8157> Destine: 一直web刷推的路过....   nnnd, 过些天高低买nexus 3
<adam8157> Destine: 一直web刷推的路过....   nnnd, 过些天高低买nexus 4
<Destine> adam8157, 买！
<gzh-ever> ？
<adam8157> Destine: 等黄牛发慈悲, 现在加价1200真真买不起
<Destine> adam8157, 找人带？
<adam8157> Destine: 美国也断货了
<imtxc> adam8157: 半年应该降不下来
<Destine> adam8157, 那你就。。。等。。。
 * adam8157 表示没人带, 刚海淘的x230估计早了才能到手
<adam8157> 一个月后 555
<adam8157> imtxc: 最近5天降了200
<roylez> adam8157: 渣
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 看你这黄黄的title...你UI开始上道了啊
 * adam8157 好黄
<roylez> adam8157: 帽子
<roylez> adam8157: 好暴力
<pityonline> roylez: 好泼辣……
 * hamo_dooloo 目睹
<adam8157> roylez: 再这样下回不借你了...
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 主席你的波动拳呢？
<roylez> adam8157: ...那给我找个永久的
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo_dooloo
<adam8157> roylez: 蓉蓉不会给你的
<roylez> adam8157: 他好久不见了
 * hamo_dooloo ...
<adam8157> roylez: 他正上学忙
 * hamo_dooloo 忙-> 妹
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 他哪里来的学妹
 * hamo_dooloo 忙->姐
<pityonline> hamo_dooloo: ……
 * hamo_dooloo 这个貌似并没错...
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 据说life of pi超级棒?
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 看完了表示就那个样子...
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 给你剧透一下？
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: ban
<LinuxChat> 大家好，有人吗？说句话，我测试下手机irc
<adam8157> 就不说
<etby> =-=
<LinuxChat> 奇怪，收不到消息
<LinuxChat> 你们太坏了
<LinuxChat> 还好，可以用，我一会电脑上共享给你们，安卓的，功能很强大。
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 啥时候把萝卜换了啊？
<pityonline> LinuxChat: andchat?
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 不知道，找个人画个青蛙就可以了
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: ...
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 你有征求基蛙君的意见么？
<etby> 费不费流量阿
 * adam8157 我觉得你们应该画个鸡
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: rule #3: be reasonably unreasonable
<LinuxChat> http://m.163.com/android/software/2vuikd.html
<kk> LinuxChat ⇪ ti: AndroIRC安卓手机版免费下载、介绍、截图_Android工具_网易应用中心
<LinuxChat> 好了测试完毕。
<pityonline> LinuxChat: 呃，用过
<LinuxChat> 还行，起码不向其他的那么麻烦还需要敲命令。设置好就行了。
<LinuxChat> pityonline, 呵呵。
<zhwind> 我觉得irc就是门槛太高，导致没人用的，还需要学什么命令
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • fsck 检测的结果让我很郁闷 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394062 我的盘 就分了一个/ 一个swap 每次开机 总会出来提示：一个磁盘故障即将发生。 我看网上有说用fsck检测是否是坏道 启动live cd 用命令：sudo badblocks -s -v /dev/sda1 检测，花了一个多小时，结果却是一切完好 …
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • WebQQ无法查看群共享文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394065 请教，本人系统Ubuntu12.10(unity)桌面，一直用Web3.qq.com登录QQ，最近发现可以进入群空间，却无法查看群共享文件，也无法下载，其它功能正常，请教原因和解决办法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zyfz — 2012-11-26 1 …
<roylez> zhwind: 门槛？当年163／263聊天室火爆你没见到过吧
<zhwind> roylez, 那是以前，要与时俱进
<roylez> zhwind: 抠抠之流是历史的倒退
<zhwind> roylez, 现在所有软件都在讨论交互性了
<roylez> zhwind: irc交互性拔群
<zhwind> roylez, 我也觉得qq很垃圾，不过周围人都用，所以不得不用，好多人都是这么个想法
<zhwind> roylez, irc上边很容易找到想用的东西，目前来看
<roylez> zhwind: 问题在你自己身上，我那7位挂出3个太阳的qq说扔就扔了
<Steph_De_Chine> roylez: 刚刚过去的那个周末期间kk出问题了吗？怎么好像有一次你剥夺了kk的管理员权限，然后有一次出来一个叫sevk的家伙？
<zhwind> roylez, 我qq也三个太阳，呵呵，没办法
<roylez> Steph_De_Chine: hamo拿kk逗我玩，没办法，城管必须要维护脸面
<Steph_De_Chine> 好吧……
<adam8157> roylez: 黑毛呢?
<roylez> adam8157: 你自己看下嘛
<hadiser> 人好多啊
<worm> 这是黑毛么？
<hadiser> ubuntulog_  hello
<hadiser> 有人在用draftsight吗？、
<BluebirdShao> vim 如何做替换呢？一时忘了
<LiuYan> s/src/dst/g
<LiuYan> :%s/src/dst/g
 * hamo 有木有人看蛋蛋自爆？
<hamo> ...
<maivel> aye
<worm> 黑毛来了……
<worm> 阿蛋也成管理员了……
<roylez> hamo: 给我干活啊
<hamo> roylez: 啥子活？
<hamo> roylez: 预览？
<roylez> hamo: coffee
<hamo> roylez: coffee小意思...
<hamo> roylez: 等着啊
<hamo> roylez: 秒好
<BluebirdShao> 电信上 google 真蛋痛
<bye_bye> hamo: 在不?
<hamo> bye_bye: ...
<bye_bye> hamo: oauth的验证, 能不能绕过网页?
<hamo> bye_bye: 这名字真蛋痛
<bye_bye> hamo: 哦.
<hamo> bye_bye: oauth有静态验证，不过也要访问服务的地址
<bye_bye> hamo: 那能不能后台进行? 就是, 用户直接在软件里给我用户名和密码, 然后对用户透明, 用户只知道登录了. 不需要复制那个token!!!
 * bye_bye 那个token的设计真的糟糕透了!!
<hamo> bye_bye: 那还要oauth干吗？
<bye_bye> hamo: 贵公司的网盘的api, 是oauth的.
<hamo> bye_bye: oauth的目的就是用户不告诉你用户名和密码
<hamo> bye_bye: 用token去访问服务，告诉你用户名和密码太危险，谁让你是色大象
<bye_bye> hamo: .... 别闹... 闹多了都是泪.
<bye_bye> hamo: 老子想毕业设计呢.
<hamo> bye_bye: 你不做那个基于irc的gaoji东西了？
<bye_bye> hamo: ...
<bye_bye> hamo: 说正经的, 可以吗?
<bye_bye> hamo: 在拥有用户名和密码的时候, 直接登录上去.
<hamo> bye_bye: 不行，你就是拿到用户的用户名和密码，也要自己走一遍oauth的流程去换token...
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<bye_bye> hamo: 我擦, 我挂载分区的时候给用户名和密码可以接受, 但是还要弹出个网页, 然后复制token下来就过分了吧....
<hamo> bye_bye: 你要写fuse的百度网盘啊
<bye_bye> hamo: 恩, 要不写谁家的网盘?
<bye_bye> hamo: 给建议一个用户名和密码就能登录的.
<hamo> bye_bye: 百度网盘没有直接的api么？
<hamo> 你去看看金山网盘
<hamo> bye_bye: 我知道有人做过那个的fuse
<bye_bye> hamo: 有呀, 就是baidu网盘的api要求oauth
<bye_bye> hamo: 恩, 好.
<bye_bye> hamo: 连c的sdk都没有...
<hamo> roylez: 那个js2coffee太不靠谱了
<hamo> roylez: 居然转换完了还丢代码...
<bye_bye> hamo: 哦, 对了, 我不用sdk...
<adam8157> hamo: 人都是coffee2js, 你干嘛反过来
<hamo> adam8157: 因为我不会coffee....多撸席非要coffee...
<hamo> adam8157: 我只能转了
<adam8157> hamo: 这种转换效果很差的
<adam8157> hamo: 你学点coffee能怀孕啊? 比js简单那么多   cc roylez
<hamo> adam8157: 哟哟哟哟...来入伙吧
<bye_bye> hamo: http://openapi.baidu.com/wiki/index.php?title=docs/pcs/sdk   真渣, 贵公司.
<kk> bye_bye,啥网址y docs/pcs/sdk - 百度开发者中心
<hamo> adam8157: coffee壕
<bye_bye> adam8157: hamo怎么都能怀孕, 跟简不简单没关系.
<bye_bye> adam8157: 比如, 蛤蟆走路, 蹦着蹦着就怀孕了.
 * bye_bye 差点说成走着走着了.
<adam8157> bye_bye: lol
<maivel> 你们dns用的哪个啊？我这里202.106.0.20 8.8.8.8好像都不好用了
<BluebirdShao> 电信：202.96.128.166
<bye_bye> hamo: 你们公司的, 没有开发者文档呀....
<maivel> BluebirdShao: 呃 这个我用不了 看来是我本的网络问题了
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你在写什么
<BluebirdShao> maivel: 202.96.134.133
<bye_bye> imtxc: 毕业设计.
<bye_bye> imtxc: fuse
<imtxc> bye_bye: gaoji
<bye_bye> imtxc: gaoji个毛.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 关于imadper和蛤蟆gaoji的可行性验证
<maivel> BluebirdShao: 依旧不行 试了一圈 8.8.4.4能用 先用这个了 3Q
<bye_bye> imtxc: 没可能. hamo已经有37个固定基友, 每天忙的不可开交...
<imtxc> bye_bye: 这个不可开「交」用的不错
<bye_bye> imtxc: 37个里面包括你了.
<ggenio> maivel: 8.8.X.X?! 呵呵谁还在用这个破烂. 用namebench你会看到8.8.x.x早就被hijack
<imtxc> ggenio: 求推荐联通的DNS 试了好几个 都慢
<ggenio> imtxc: im not living in China,sorry about that
<imtxc> ggenio: o
 * hamo js2coffee屌爆了..还会自己排序代码...
<roylez> adam8157: hamo 已然怀孕了
<hamo> 。。。
<soiamso> imtxc: 自己搞一个dnsmasq,一般用NetworkManager的都有
<hamo> roylez: 搞定
<hamo> roylez: 我觉得当务之急是先把个人页的karma限制加上
<sjd_zeus> 请问哪里有免费的VPS呢
<soiamso> sjd_zeus: VPS没有免费的吧
<g0t3n> 最低听说有5元一个月的
<soiamso> sjd_zeus: 不限制端口的vps肯定不是免费的
<maivel> ovh有免费的vps
<LinuxChat> 8-)
<roylez> hamo: 晚上聊吧
<ofan> 晚上聊+1
<LinuxChat> IRChat, 你什么时候来的?
<IRChat> LinuxChat: 刚来..
<bye_bye> 呦, 晚上聊+1
<IRChat> LinuxChat: 我先下了,
<IRChat> LinuxChat: 一会来.回见
<LinuxChat> IRChat, 好的,88.
<huntxu> adam8157: roylez hamo 藍牙耳機，有推薦不
<roylez> huntxu: 没有用过
<worm> 蓝牙耳机……我的蓝牙耳机有时会改变音乐的音调……
<adam8157> huntxu: 我都没智能机!
<sjd_zeus> 能ssh的就可以
<archl> 额。Ubuntu竟然完全的opengl程序导致gnome死掉。。。
<archl> gnome-session 崩溃。。。
<bye_bye> hamo: 一般一个token的过期时间是多少?
<hexia> 在线的好多a
<archl> 。在线的都是鬼
<archl> roylez: 。。。好久不去dooloo，这次看看，还是你们额
<archl> roylez: 。。。连表扬主席的都没有，主席辛苦了
<hexia> 该吃饭了
<archl> cfy: 蹭饭呀
<kk> 新 深度PK版 • GNOME，灭亡之路 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394079 GNOME 是各个主流发行版的默认桌面环境。不过这个名声得来的有点不是那么厚道，起码不是靠实力获得的。GNOME无论是在易用性还是在可定制性上都离KDE差了一大截。GNOME能获得今天的成就，原因是 一开始就站在了道 …
<microcai> wa ， 马上就有人帮我发帖了
<adam8157> microcai: =,=
<microcai> adam8157: 你司的 gnome 要灭亡了
<microcai> adam8157:
<adam8157> microcai: 赶紧灭亡
<microcai> adam8157: 你们居然为了 fedora 的打包失误乱改 gnome , 都不能用输入法了
<microcai> adam8157:  神码鸡巴gnome。比 ios 还 apple
<adam8157> microcai: 别赖我啊, 和咱没关系
<microcai> adam8157: 就赖你了
<adam8157> microcai: =,=
<microcai> adam8157: 啥时候搞定你boss，让她搞 kde
<sjd_zeus> 下班
<lainme> microcai: gnome 3.6之前我还是很喜欢的
<microcai> lainme: 我也是，gnome 出 3.6 的时候叛逃了。
<microcai> lainme: 折腾啥不好，折腾输入法！
<microcai> lainme:  折腾输入法就是和所有中国人为敌
<lainme> microcai: 我是因为消息区域。输入法自己加了环境变量倒是没问题，不点ibus的相关东西就不会启动daemon
<microcai> lainme:  专制了消息区域和输入法，恼火的很
<microcai> lainme:  status  区域的扩展在 3.6 后牺牲了，不能用了，火大啊
<microcai> 还是 KDE 好，德国品质，值得信赖
<archl> lainme: 去kde了？
<adam8157> microcai: KDE 略复杂
<microcai> 还 GNOME OS呢！ G 你妹啊
<IRChat> adam8157kde的确顺眼点，至少我是这个观点。
<archl> eexpress: inkscape在崩溃，在崩溃。。。
<archl> IRChat？？？这是你的nick么。。。
<IRChat> ？
<IRChat> arxhl，怎么了？
<archl> IRChat: 我还以为是某机器人被 adam8157  用了。。。
<microcai> GNOME 和 RedHat 一个德行
<adam8157> archl: lol
<IRChat> 我手机上的，不方便打你名字
<archl> microcai: 。。。据说GNOME近年来变 RH的了。
<microcai> archl:  一直都是好吧
<archl> microcai: 哦。
<IRChat> 不清楚，手机上的，说话自动加上了那句
<soiamso> sjd_zeus:
<microcai> archl:  ubuntu  也是才意识到这个问题，但是他的办法不是去帮助 KDE , 而是自己折腾 废品
<soiamso> 一天一个样打击抄袭者最好的方法
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 一天一样，说明天气变化快
<soiamso> archl: android 也是这样，把google变成了中心，而不是抄袭者，或者硬件厂商
<archl> soiamso: 。反正 。 要中心干嘛。。。
<AK_47> file hole punching 是什么意思？
<archl> microcai: 废品仍然在进行。
<AK_47> file hole punching 是什么意思？
<zhwind> 最近刚买了盖世3
<zhwind> 不知道能不能升4.2
<zhwind> 还是喜欢gnome2
<dantesun> 盖世3好用吗？
<dantesun> 一手不能掌握的感觉好吗？
<zhwind> 我还没换呢，我现在用里程碑
<zhwind> 一个手还是能拿到的
<zhwind> dantesun, 就是玩的时候有时候需要两个手
<zhwind> 我还是喜欢4寸左右的
<IRChat> archl 我这个用户名还可以吧？被我注册了
<IRChat> archl，终于找到手机自动打用户名的快捷键了。
<zhwind> 怎么注册
<IRChat> 在大厅命令
<IRChat> 手机不好打，你谷歌下irc命令
<zhwind> 嗯
<IRChat> 那位知道还有中文频道人多的吗？
<archl> 。
<pityonline> #vim-cn 这个频道是怎么了？为什么一进去就会被踢出来，而且没有人
 * archl 睡了。
<IRChat> 上锁了吧
<pityonline> IRChat: 频道管理员锁的还是 freenode 锁的？
<IRChat> 服务器锁
<Saturn_> 大家好， 你们收邮件用什么的
<zhwind> IRChat, 其实我也想知道还有哪个中文频道比较热
<Saturn_> thunderbird 如何设置邮件列表方式查看， 也就是一个主题一个页面查看
<zhwind> IRChat, 上次问都没有人说
<zhwind> Saturn_, 菜单上可以设置
<IRChat> 哦
<Saturn_> 谢谢， 我试试看
<gzh-ever> thunderbird  可以后台运行么？
<pityonline> IRChat: freenode 干嘛跟那个频道过不去呢？莫非那个频道天天讨论干倒 freenode 的话题么？
<pityonline> IRChat: 感觉就像一个百度贴吧被百度管理员给封了
<soiamso> pityonline: emacs-cn的人干的
<IRChat> pityonline.哈哈，我也是猜测
<pityonline> soiamso: lol
<soiamso> gzh-ever: 不行吧
<pityonline> IRChat: 的确是 freenode 接管了，我只是好奇
<IRChat> pityonline.我从不去其他房间
<pityonline> IRChat: 我也很少去
<IRChat> pityonline.主要是我不知道还有哪个中文频道人多。
<pityonline> IRChat: 我也不知道，嘿嘿
<IRChat> pityonline .你看那debian和ubuntu人多的吓人。可以看不懂英文
<IRChat> pityonline.可惜看不懂英文
<pityonline> IRChat: 主要人家跟咱时区不一样
<IRChat> pityonline.还是老外用linux的多
<pityonline> IRChat: 嗯
<IRChat> 。。。。。。。。
<soiamso> IRChat: 也有很多日本的在上面输入英文
<ningyu> 我的fcitx输入法输入拼音的时候全是方块，有人知道怎么解决吗
<gzh-ever> 系统语言错误吧
<archl> eexpress:  找到我想要的了。。。 http://flingshot.com.au/collections/samsung-sale/products/samsung-np900x3c-a01
<kk> archl,啥网址y Samsung NP900X3C-A01AU - Flingshot.com.au
<archl> lol果然中国没有。。。
<ningyu> gzh-ever:我昨天用永中office的时候把win7下面的所有字体都拷到ubuntu下面来了，今天用的时候拼音全是方块了，但是中文却显示正常
<ningyu> ：ningyu
<soiamso> ningyu: locale
<ningyu> soiamso：可以详细一点吗，谢谢了
<soiamso> ningyu:  你在终端输入locale
<soiamso> ningyu: 用的什么WM, 用的什么系统
<ningyu> soiamso:用的ubuntu12.04,wm是什么意思
<soiamso> ningyu: window manager
<soiamso> ningyu: KDE or Gtk
<ningyu> soiamso:gtk吧
<archl> ningyu: 。去找永中支持吧。。。
<ningyu> arch1:我看网上全是遇到的汉字显示为方块，只有我的是拼音显示为方块……
<ningyu> archl：不知道是不是昨天拿过来的字体的问题啊
<ningyu> soiamso:输入locale然后再怎么办呢
<archl> ningyu: 不懂。永中的和其他程序用字体应该不太一样。
<pityonline> vim 打开一个非 utf-8 的文件如何可以转换成 utf-8 的文件吗？
<Saturn_> 实在找不到 thunderbird 查看邮件列表的方式， 同一个主题不一起显示太麻烦了， 谁知道如何设置吗？ 不胜感激
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 这里成了应用软件的培训基地了。。。
<archl> lol
 * archl 刚买了这个。http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=16183057544
<archl> 额。。。
<Saturn_> :-)， 大家帮个忙吗
<archl> http://dooloo.info/p/QAh
<kk> archl,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 视频嵌入地址
<archl> 。。。
<archl> Saturn_: 去 #thunderbird 侃。。。
<archl> lol 竟然没人。
<ggenio> Saturn_: View>>Sort by>>Grouped By Sort
<Saturn_> 这个是分天数来的
<AK_47> file hole punching 是什么意思？
<AK_47> kk
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • useragent在火狐17.0版本已经失效？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394092 火狐最近几天升级到17.0版本，各位useragent插件好像都已经失效了。 想代理成其它浏览器已经不行了，kankan.com的电影不能看了，以前代理成ipad可以用flash播放。 请问各位有高招吗？ 统计信息: …
<kk> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 服务器 nginx mysql 安装新的会产生冲突吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394095 原理服务器上是用 lnmp.org 上的脚本安装的 现在老板说想要自己通过sudo apt-get 安装 ，然后迁移到自己安装的上面 想问下会产生冲突吗 要注意什么东西 统计信息: 发表于 由 ruandao  …
<soiamso> gmail 已经不能正常使用了？
<qiao> soiamso: 貌似是。。。
<roylez_> archl: 国产巧克力，你嫌没死够
<\rs> ipv6 的 blogspot facebook wordpress 都不能正常使用了
<soiamso> qiao: 自己搞mail server 被跨省
<qiao> soiamso: 自己搞server？这个高端了
<soiamso> qiao: 不高端啊，1000元HTPC,只要有两块硬盘都能搞吧
<soiamso> qiao: 如何不识别为垃圾邮件才是重点
<qiao> soiamso: 哦，不懂这个~
<\rs> soiamso: 很多密碼重置郵件都會被判爲span
<soiamso> \rs: 买的域名不被判断垃圾域名
<archl> roylez 我就是看国产才买的
<archl> roylez 切，别人找国外产的，我就找国内产的
<roylez_> archl: 祝你早归极乐
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • e17 alpha5 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394099 内牛满面啊，这么多年了，e17终于看到正式版的曙光了。其实不求它再做什么重大改变，只要先给个稳定可用的版本就好。 新版的默认主题，更细腻一些。 shot-2012-11-26_11-25-22.jpg 已知问题，字体设置大一些的话，有些选 …
<lei> 有没有带通知区域的dock推荐
<soiamso> .org 网站也搞白名单了？
<archl> roylez 和你一起
<archl> roylez 真的这么担心啊。。。乐乐啊。。。
<hyp> 大家好
<kk> hyp, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<hyp> 第一次用irc  呵呵
<archl> hyp: 探索吧
<sora> http://www.youtube.com/user/dakotakoti?feature=results_main
<MichaelChen> 打不开啊
<sora> 挂代理 -0-
<CyrusYzGTt> sora§ 給代理。。 拿來
<sora> goagent etc...
<sora> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-k3VdtrtZhvg/ULNMWvYXJlI/AAAAAAAB1O4/ddxPiF0IXTs/s0/3107714bjpg.jpg
<sora> 这个应该能直接打开吧。
<sora> 话说，可以考虑装个DNSCrypt然后直接打开Google
<hyp> 这是谁
<sora> 昨天装好的irc
<sora> 新来的...
<sora> 这妹子么，应该叫dakotakoti
<hyp> 今天第一次玩
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 在？
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: .
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 死该批
<hamo_dooloo> 好...稍等...
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 屎该破好呗
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 两栖动物呢？
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • GNOME：这个Linux桌面能够得救吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394102 来源： http://www.linux-ren.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=69066&fromuid=65210 曾今，GNOME和KDE统治着Linux的桌面环境。接着，2010年，GNOME的设计者决定不顾用户的需求，实现一个全新的桌面环境：GNOME 3. 很多用 …
<truehyp> REGISTER 21117 truehyp@gmail.com
<truehyp>  21117 truehyp@gmail.com
<imtxc_> hamo_dooloo: 你们说的whipper+  这个游戏 版本好多啊？
<imtxc_> test
<hamo_dooloo> imtxc_: 让主席给你
<kk> imtxc_, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<imtxc_> hamo_dooloo: roylez_ 你们说的这个游戏 版本好多啊whipper+
<roylez_> imtxc: whipper+ 1.80 中文版
<imtxc_> roylez_: 什么共存版 美化版 这么乱
<roylez_> imtxc_: 豌豆荚上那个就对了
<imtxc_> roylez_: 名字叫做勇者任务那个？
<roylez_> imtxc_: 搜 whipper，中文名忘了
<sora_> test
<kk> sora_, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<hamo> roylez_: 我改好了，你这么冰雪聪明肯定一看就懂
<hamo> roylez_: 但是我觉得你搜索的代码似乎有点问题...
<roylez_> hamo: 开会了....
<hamo> ....
<fwj> :-(
<fwj> 刚贴吧说的地方是这里吗
<zhwind> 我发现这里人挺多，但是说话的人很少
<fwj> O:-)刚找到组织啊
<sora_> 挂经验值
<fwj> :-D
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助帖：关于arch和yaourt http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394108 用了arch大概有三天了吧。（捂脸） 今天升级了一下内核（不知道有没有关系），然后再用yaourt安装东西的时候就只查询却没有像往常一样可以选择安装哪个包的界面。于是粗暴地卸了yaourt想重新安装， …
<fwj> :-/
<fwj> 都是用ubuntu的？
<zhwind> 肯定不都是，我也用debian
<fwj> ;-)我用mint
<fwj> 感觉mint 很简洁
<fwj> O:-)ubuntu unity 不是很喜欢 所以就换了
<zhwind> ubuntu做的最易用了，而且感觉驱动这块自动化做的挺好的
<zhwind> 笔记本上的都能直接识别，不用我自己再装
<fwj> 恩，我这是ubuntu的亲儿子
<zhwind> 什么意思？
<fwj> ubuntu10.04一直用到11.04 出了unity 我就换版本了
<fwj> mint是在ubuntu的基础上开发的呀
<fwj> debian-ubuntu-mint
<fwj> 91个人 这里 不错 挺多的
<fwj> 不过 咋没人说话勒
<fwj> :)
<zhwind> 那是亲爹。。。
<zhwind> 好多基于ubuntu开发的
<zhwind> 不过ubuntu是根据debian开发的
<fwj> 是啊
<zhwind> 人多，但是说话的少
<fwj> ubuntu是基于debian开发的 然后 还有好多好多ubuntu衍生版
<tom_Jiang> 原来大家都是在这里聊天的。。。
<fwj> :-( 刚遇见个德国的老外 他让去ubuntu-com
<fwj> 结果 那边就仨人
<zhwind> #ubuntu这个频道的人最多了
<fwj> 我还是在百度贴吧问的 找组织啊
<tom_Jiang> 。。。好凄凉的赶脚。。。
<fwj> 额
<fwj> http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kw=linux&fr=itb_favo&fp=favo 贴吧欢迎各位水贴 技术贴 各种贴
<kk> fwj ⇪ ti: linux吧_百度贴吧
<zhwind> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2011285771 我看到你发的帖子了 fwj
<kk> zhwind ⇪ ti: xchat #ubuntu-zh人好少啊基本没人 你们人在哪呀！_linux吧_百度贴吧
<tom_Jiang> 请教一个问题，大家在ubuntu下的office怎么解决？
<zhwind> tom_Jiang, openOffice
<fwj> :-D坐等WPS
<zhwind> tom_Jiang, 或者libreoffice
<fwj> 目前系统自带libreoffice
<zhwind> 或者使用网页版的
<tom_Jiang> openoffice 和 libreoffice 的感觉不怎么样
<zhwind> 微软的skydrive可以免费使用
<zhwind> word本来就是微软独有做的最好的一个
<zhwind> 人家靠这个吃饭的
<lord_wisdom> 问下，双系统（另一个win8），分了20G给ubuntu，现在感觉ubuntu下有点不够用了，怎么拓展？
<fwj> 额  分弯完区了 貌似给不了了不
<fwj> 吧
<fwj> 可以挂载嘛
<tom_Jiang> 好像可以挂载的吧
<lord_wisdom> 0 0只能挂载？
<tom_Jiang> 我的/home分区就是重新挂载出来的。。
<zhwind> 挂载不是挺方便的么
<fwj> 俺就一个系统
<lord_wisdom> 0 0好吧
<fwj> 不用win
<tom_Jiang> fwj 牛，
<zhwind> fwj, win还是很好用的，又不是做服务器
<fwj> :-(电脑买来 装的是我win家庭版 直接干掉 装ubuntu
<lord_wisdom> 0 0我是觉得很多软件只有win版，于是就双系统
<sora> 单位ubuntu，在家瘟到死
<fwj> 自己决定啦 我上班 公司是win
<etby> =-=
<fwj> 额，咱俩正好相反
<sora> 没办法，不想再wine下打游戏- -
<fwj> 我不那linux打游戏
<fwj> 有人用mint没
 * sora slaps fwj around a bit with a large trout
<sora> lol 试试功能
<fwj> ？
 * sora slaps fwj around a bit with a large trout
<fwj> 什么东西
<soiamso> sora: 还真有用ubuntu的，软件公司？
<fwj> 有
<fwj> 有的公司不用win办公的
<sora> build环境
<sora> soiamso ubuntu虚拟机而已
<fwj> ***sora slaps fwj around a bit with a large trout 谁能给我翻译下 这句话什么意思 英文很烂
<fwj> :-(
<sora> - - 等等，我去查字典
<fwj> O:-)晕
<lord_wisdom> 用一个很大的鳟鱼击打 fwj？
<fwj> 额 抖动窗口？
<fwj> 是这个意思吗
<sora> 一个大的鳟鱼用于掴人在IRC频道。用于屈辱
<sora> 囧
<sora> A large trout used for slapping people with in IRC channels. Used for humiliation
<soiamso> fwj: 政府企业可能会用，私人企业估计不多
<sora> 看来这功能不是随便用的 - -
<lord_wisdom> >:o我有朋友单位就是用linux的
<fwj> :'(你能说中文说话 干嘛英文
<soiamso> lord_wisdom: 软件企业？
<lord_wisdom> soiamso:  貌似是做嵌入式开发的
<sora> fwj mirc的一个按钮-0- 体验下
<lord_wisdom> soiamso:  具体情况不是特别了解
<sora> 嗯，嵌入式开发，用的ubuntu还是挺古老的版本，比如10.04...
<soiamso> lord_wisdom: office 是一个生态系统，除非你公司不收doc
<sora> 还不能联网，想装点儿软件还要dpkg -i
<fwj> 我去 我惹着你了 羞辱我干啥
<sora> 应该是不让连外网，怕代码泄露（囧
<lord_wisdom> soiamso:  lord_wisdom: office 是一个生态系统，除非你公司不收doc 这句话理解不能  0 0我还没工作呢
<sora> fwj 我不是故意的-0- 我只是看看按那个钮之后会有什么东西出来，没特别含义 sorry
<soiamso> lord_wisdom: office是一个生态系统，除非你老师不要求你交doc
<fwj> O:-)
<zhwind> lord_wisdom, 意思就是现在交流都是用doc，演示都是用ppt的道理
<lord_wisdom> soiamso:  0 0为啥突然扯到office了？
<zhwind> lord_wisdom, 事实标准，他已经成为文档中的标准了
<fwj> 请求了音乐信使会话。请单击 MM 图标接受。
<soiamso> lord_wisdom: 很多人不用linux的原因，是因为应用，而office是最低要求
<lord_wisdom> soiamso:  哦哦，其实我觉得libre office也还好
<soiamso> lord_wisdom: 非软件公司不用ubuntu的理由
<zhwind> 就是mp3目前仍然是音乐的事实标准一样，虽然有ape这些无损的，但是想取代mp3还是有非常长的路要走
<fwj> 我不是软件公司 但我是网络公司上班 还是经常跟linux打交道
<zhwind> fwj, 你是干什么的
<fwj> 额，你们怎么给我发抖动的
<soiamso> lord_wisdom: 人与人的沟通不是一厢情愿的事情
<zhwind> fwj, 打字里边有你的名字
<zhwind> soiamso, 就像国内的qq对吧
<lord_wisdom> soiamso:  恩，前几天还看新闻说某个国外政府放弃libre 改用ms office了
<zhwind> fwj, 你用的什么软件上的irc
<fwj> :'(系统自带的
<zhwind> .
<fwj> pidgin
<lord_wisdom> >:o那应该用什么.....我也用的pidgin
<fwj> :-D你们系统装杀毒软件吗
<sora> 杀毒软件什么的 - -
<lord_wisdom> 不装
<sora> 一贯裸奔
<huzoubahce> 有济南的朋友么
<zhwind> 我是win的，用的pchat
<lord_wisdom> win下面也裸奔，把自带的defender也禁用了
<huzoubahce> ？？？
<fwj> 裸奔很危险
<zhwind> win的defender其实不影响速度的
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。 螺蚌
<zhwind> 至少我是这么感觉的
<lord_wisdom> win8的defender比较坑跌
<lord_wisdom> 卡U盘卡exe
<zhwind> lord_wisdom, 微软的都比较卡这些程序文件，不过效果还是不错的
<zhwind> lord_wisdom, 我mse也很慢
<soiamso> lord_wisdom: open source 这个环境就是不断创造“标准”
<fwj> :-D你们linux就用这玩意聊天？
<soiamso> fwj: xmpp
<roylez_> fwj: 手机才是用来聊天的
<lord_wisdom> zhwind:  我之前也折腾杀软，后来觉得真心没必要，因为重要的是上网习惯和对钓鱼的判定经验
<sora> 手机打字儿不痛苦么
<fwj> 是啊
<soiamso> huzoubahce: 按照比例来说，就你一人
<fwj> 我基本都不发短讯
<lord_wisdom> soiamso: 恩，本身开源的最初目的就是鼓励自由改进和创新，也就是树立新标准嘛
<zhwind> lord_wisdom, 我以前上卡饭，不过现在不玩了
<zhwind> lord_wisdom, 其实用默认设置，随便装一个，然后帮你监控，自己根据情况判断就好了
<zhwind> 开源的目的是让大家为你免费干活
<lord_wisdom> zhwind: 卡饭我偶尔去去，一般是找找纯净版的软件或者看看有没啥好的工具
<zhwind> lord_wisdom, 现在都不去了，找绿色软件都是去http://www.downg.com/
<kk> zhwind,啥网址y 绿软家园(绿色下载站)┊打造第一绿色软件家园
<zhwind> kk, 你说卡饭么？
<lord_wisdom> zhwind，谢谢，网址收下了
<zhwind> kk, http://bbs.kafan.cn/这个是卡饭的
<kk> zhwind,啥网址y 卡饭论坛_计算机安全_杀毒软件论坛 - 互助分享 - 大气谦和!
<fwj> :-D
<soiamso> lord_wisdom: 上游变化飞快，中间商不能存在或很少，这个才是终极目的
<lord_wisdom> zhwind:  我是觉得现在上网选个安全的浏览器，养成好习惯一般就OK了，所以现在不太喜欢装杀毒软件（总觉得会托慢系统，可能是强迫症使然吧）
<lord_wisdom> soiamso: 听不太懂哦.....是在指开源软件的发展？
<soiamso> lord_wisdom: 商业的趋势
<hamo> roylez_: coffee坑爹啊
<roylez_> hamo: 不行么？
<roylez_> hamo: coffeedripper，可以压缩js，可以干掉你那jar了，guard-coffeedripper
<hamo> roylez_: 不行...他把所有函数都变成了变量，然后给变量加了个作用域，导致所有的onclick里都找不到函数了
<roylez_> hamo: 你自己改改coffee吧
<roylez_> hamo: 转出来的还是不爽的
<hamo> roylez_: 嗯..我先回去js...慢慢改，现在如果就用coffee，网站就访问不了了
<lord_wisdom> soiamso: 嗯，受教了，我再体会体会
<fwj> 用这玩意登录QQ   直接给我号封掉了
<fwj> 唉！各位 晚安 睡觉去了
<Saturn_> roylez_ 在吗
<roylez_> hamo: 江泽民跌到受1的伤害
<roylez_> Saturn_: 开会中
<hamo> roylez_: 军委副主席被我拉去训练场读书了...
<Saturn_> 哦， 不打饶了
<\rs> hamo: 什么任务？
<hamo> \rs: 主席推荐的一个手机游戏...
 * hamo 碎叫...困
<lord_wisdom> \quit 大家晚安
<mliu> hi
<kk> mliu, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<mliu> 哈
<xrosnight> 有没有人在？
<xrosnight> 会python的。
<xrosnight> 大家好。请帮我看一下这个问题吧。我已经贴上去了。http://pastebin.com/cpdnAx7g
<pityonline> test
<kk> pityonline, 点点点.  ㍘ 
<pityonline> /bin/sh: notify-send: command not found Mac 里没有这个命令……
<cleamoon> 德国人们，nexus7 16g德国多少钱？nexus10呢？
<IRChat> ---
 * IRChat is away: I'm busy
<maxiaojun> 测试
<kk> maxiaojun, 点点点.  ㍞ 
<maxiaojun> 这里和talk@ubuntu.org.cn不是互通的？
<kk>  06:08
<maxiaojun> 我看得到时间……
<Pwnna> 有人用cdc_acm吗？
<Pwnna> 为什么我的cdc_acm好像不能用了。。
<Pwnna> http://arduino.cc/forum/index.php/topic,128163.0.html
<kk> Pwnna ⇪ ti: Ubuntu 12.04 unable to find /dev/ttyACM0 - Arduino Forum
<maxiaojun> kk 是bot?
<kk> maxiaojun, 我从来没有听说过它。  ㍞ 
<difan> zsh.org is down...
#ubuntu-cn 2012-11-27
<fwj> :-D
<mengfei> 早……
<maxiaojun> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=880007
<kk> maxiaojun ⇪ ti: Bug 880007 – Newly Installed IBus Engines Don't Appear in Input Source List
<maxiaojun> 发错了……
<ofan> \rs: 你在vim里画图么
<abine1> ofan 早
<fwj> ;-)
<hadiser> ofan 早
<ofan> abine1: hadiser 早....
<fwj> :-D
<hadiser> 群里面谁在用draftsight
<fwj> ;-)
<fwj> 这貌似不能发图哈
<imtxc> 早啊
<abine1> 早
<abine1> 早上木有吃的
<abine1> 肚子好饿
<fwj> 那就吃饭去呗 亲
<fwj> :)
<imtxc> abine1: 早上吃多了 肚子好撑
<abine1> 吃得啥
<abine1> 包子么？
<abine1> 幸福啊
<abine1> 有包子吃
<abine1> 我连半口都木有吃
<abine1> 煮饭大叔家里有事请假了
<abine1> 这几天没人煮饭
<abine1> 天天吃外卖
<abine1> 快要崩溃了
<ofan> abine1: 大哥你又开始念经了
<abine1> 唠叨一下
<hadiser> 。。。。。
<abine1> http://img5.iqilu.com/c/u/2012/1126/1353918013998.jpg
<abine1> ofan: 这个，你看看
<ofan> abine1: 你躺着干嘛
<abine1> http://img5.iqilu.com/c/u/2012/1126/1353918013236.jpg
<abine1> 那不是你么
<abine1> http://img5.iqilu.com/c/u/2012/0329/1332990602727.jpg
<kingbo> 里
<kingbo> 早
<imtxc_> google
<CyrusYzGTt> 丁叉廵囗
<imtxc_> google 好像是彻底毁了……
<abine1> 残了
<abine1> 孤狗残了
<sulit> 上午好
<sulit> :-)
<imtxc_> ofan: 哥你的ssh是不是被墙掉了啊
<sulit> whois ofan
<ofan> imtxc_: ping看看
<imtxc_> ofan: 3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 10471ms
<ofan> imtxc_: 我这有好几个ssh连着
<imtxc_> ofan: 连倒是能连上，白连上了，什么页面都打不开，慢 啊
<ofan> imtxc_: 你什么网
<ofan> imtxc_: traceroute 看看
<night_> hi亲我又来了
<ofan> vps又一堆包要升级
<sjd_zeus> 哈哈
<imtxc> ofan: http://code.bulix.org/ndqfiv-82547
<ofan> imtxc: 202.97.51.186 (202.97.51.186)  287.561 ms  287.581 ms  287.581 ms
<ofan> 主要是过gfw的时候慢
<imtxc> 过去之后平均也要300啊
<imtxc> 难道SSH真的被校长攻克了？
<fwj> :-D
<ofan> imtxc: 你看从gfw到la机房基本没消耗时间
<LinuxChat> 有人在吗？我请教大家的问题
<LinuxChat> apt-get install 软件名 后面加了一个-$(uname -r)是什么意思
<imtxc> 这不要了亲命了么
<LinuxChat> -$(uname -r)是什么意思？
<ofan> imtxc: 你是学校网还是啥
<imtxc> ofan: 电信ADSL
<imtxc> ofan: 家里面是联通小区宽带，都慢，基本上不能用
<sjd_zeus> LinuxChat: 你的内核版本
<LinuxChat> sjd_zeus, 谢谢你
<sjd_zeus> 有没有上FB比较流畅的免费代理呢
<ofan> imtxc: 你外网ip多少
<ofan> imtxc: 还有你dns用的啥
<imtxc> 219.142.241.197
<imtxc> nameserver 219.141.136.10  电信的DNS
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 在家？
<ofan> imtxc: 用opendns的
<ofan> imtxc: 208.67.220.220;208.67.222.222
<ofan> http://ix.io/3vy
<imtxc> ofan: 我试试
<ofan> ping很稳定
<ofan> 说明网络可以
<night_> yes
 * pityonline Mac 上没有 notify-send，用啥来搞 irssi 的通知呢？
<ofan> pityonline: growl
<ofan> 不过我直接关了
<imtxc> test
<kk> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<pityonline> ofan: 这个就是系统的通知吗？还是第三方的？
<ofan> pityonline: 第三方的
<ofan> pityonline: 10.8有了内置通知系统
<mugebjgd> ofan: 干嘛呢
<mugebjgd> 饭饭
<pityonline> ofan: 能调用吗？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 学习
<ofan> pityonline: 没有官方工具可以直接调用，不过找到了这个
<ofan> https://github.com/alloy/terminal-notifier
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: alloy/terminal-notifier · GitHub
<pityonline> ofan: 多谢，我试试这个
<imtxc> 唉
<jesusemelendezm> hey folks
<ofan> hey jesus
<XwinX> iGoogle:
<mugebjgd> ofan: 美国邮政太次了
<iGoogle> 你今天才来
<mugebjgd> ofan: 把我的包裹寄丢了
<XwinX> iGoogle: 胡说
<ofan> mugebjgd: usps?
<mugebjgd> ofan: 对
<ofan> mugebjgd: usps确实垃圾
<iGoogle> 我看列表才看到的啊。 XwinX
<mugebjgd> ofan: 说是送到了 但是没人接到
<ofan> 不过还没碰到过丢包裹
<mugebjgd> ofan: 所以我郁闷了
<XwinX> iGoogle: 我的名字靠后嘛
<imtxc> ofan: 用VPN能不能好点儿？
<mugebjgd> ofan: amazon说送到了 但是不知道谁拿到了
<ofan> imtxc: 难说..
<piggybox_> mugebjgd: 是不是丢门口被人拿走了？
<iGoogle> 我是看好友列表。 XwinX 不是全部列表
<mugebjgd> piggybox_: 寄到客户那里了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 悲剧
<mugebjgd> piggybox_: 不可能丢 按说
<XwinX> iGoogle: irc也有好友列表?
<ofan> mugebjgd: usps要签收
<iGoogle> 我的有。 XwinX lol
<roylez> piggybox_: growl
<ofan> 弄个签收
<roylez> pityonline: growl
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我不知道为什么 系统说没有强行签收
<mugebjgd> ofan: 所以没有、
<ofan> mugebjgd: 有的
<roylez> adam8157: 你的黑毛呢？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 这就是问题
<adam8157> roylez: 是你的黑毛
<ofan> mugebjgd: 貌似要加价
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋没有黑毛不快乐
<ofan> 重要的东西还是用ups
<mugebjgd> ofan: 邮局服务中心的人说没有牵手
<mugebjgd> ofan: 擦 太次了
<ofan> mugebjgd: usps服务巨垃圾
<roylez> mugebjgd: 死德国佬
<ofan> mugebjgd: 不过还没发生过丢包裹
<bluezd> roylez: adam8157 你俩的黑毛
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 你丢了啥?
<piggybox_> mugebjgd: 上次我在amazon上买电视，结果某天回家一看那么大一个电视就直接丢家门口
<iGoogle> 昨天有人邮件一堆首饰给我。不知道是谁发神经。淘宝的。 XwinX
<mugebjgd> piggybox_: 寄到客户那里了
<XwinX> iGoogle: 这么好?
<ofan> 我买的上网本送来的事后直接扔地上
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 没啥 就一个69刀的kindle
<piggybox_> mugebjgd: business地址?
<adam8157> bluezd: 不撸兄
<mugebjgd> piggybox_: 对
<iGoogle> 是啊。我都奇怪了。 XwinX 说不定没人来要了。
<ofan> mugebjgd: amazon送的应该不用usps吧
<XwinX> iGoogle: 什么首饰,有钻石吗?
<ofan> 一般都是ups
<mugebjgd> ofan: 确实是usps
<mugebjgd> ofan: 记录写的
<iGoogle> 假的钻石，还有水晶的各种东西。
<piggybox_> ofan: amazon usps、fedex、ups三个都用
<ofan> mugebjgd: 选2day shipping就ups了
<XwinX> iGoogle: 为啥没人寄给给我
<bluezd> adam8157: 我是不撸胸，不像你
<mugebjgd> ofan: 选的super saving send
<iGoogle> nnnd 我还担心呢。为什么知道我的地址。 XwinX
<ofan> mugebjgd: ...
<XwinX> iGoogle: 可能你在那家店买过东西吧
<iGoogle> 都不知道是哪家
<iGoogle> 署名：小灰狼。
<XwinX> iGoogle: ...
<ofan> mugebjgd: 还不如让我买，我可以免费2 day shipping
<iGoogle> 我要掐死小灰狼
<ofan> 回家
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我已经给邮局电话了
<mugebjgd> 明天继续打电话
<iGoogle> 谁有本本，邮寄一个来吧。nnnnd
<ofan> mugebjgd: 估计够呛
<XwinX> iGoogle: 可能是你老婆买的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 那就让amazon陪我一个
<mugebjgd> ofan: 责任在amazon
<ofan> mugebjgd: 对了，kindle不是要注册么
<iGoogle> 看过帐号。没。 XwinX 怎么可能买那种东西
<ofan> 如果不是你注册的就证明你没收到了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 注册什么?
<XwinX> iGoogle: 那可能是你儿子买的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 新机器要绑定amazon帐号 貌似
<iGoogle> 。。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 旧的机器。。。。
<ofan> 然后就不能换了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 二手？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不是新的 老机型
<iGoogle> 儿子没帐号。。。不过昨天，唉，他又给我买了一个游戏。6元。 XwinX
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我说只要是新的，不是说新款
<mugebjgd> ofan: 哦 那就好
<ofan> mugebjgd: 感觉联系amazon比联系usps有用
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/54bf0334tw1dz8cye7jynj.jpg
<iGoogle> 都是斗篷那种人写的app。估计是应用内消费。 XwinX 你去骂他。 lol
<XwinX> iGoogle: 他用你的账号买的嘛
<roylez> iGoogle: 贵崽已经开始烧钱了啊，神衙内
<XwinX> iGoogle: 你亲自去骂吧
 * ofan 闪人
<iGoogle> 会经常中标。这些应用内付费的。 roylez
<iGoogle> XwinX: 你代执行吧。
<iGoogle> 我要公布地址，希望大家以后购买笔记本，写错地址。
<imtxc> iGoogle: 神仔已经会在amazon上买本了？
<iGoogle> 买游戏而已。。
<abine1> 膜拜一下
<XwinX> iGoogle: 我不去
<abine1> 大神
<iGoogle> 我这本本，还没安装bitlbee。不方便去那边。 XwinX
<XwinX> iGoogle: 啥本  ?
<fwj> 有人用mint吗
<iGoogle> private delegate void DrawMethod (); 是啥意思？ XwinX
<iGoogle> v580 XwinX
<iGoogle> 不好用的本本
<fwj> :-(
<iGoogle> 再不买键盘布局不好的本本了。
<piggybox> iGoogle: C#?
<iGoogle> piggybox: 类似
<iGoogle> 不明白delegate
<iGoogle> 回调？
<XwinX> iGoogle: 这是啥代码 java?
<iGoogle> vala
<XwinX> iGoogle: 不会
<iGoogle> 和c#差不多
<archl> .
<XwinX> iGoogle: 不会C#
<iGoogle> private void dframe(Context ctx, int x, int y, int w, int h, DrawMethod dm1, DrawMethod dm2){
<iGoogle> 一个函数里面，只能一个。dm1可以，dm2不执行。
<archl> iGoogle: 。可怜。几乎你的一切都是单独搞。
<iGoogle> archl: 那是。。
<pityonline> roylez: growl 居然是收费的
<roylez> pityonline: D版啊
 * archl 抱抱 iGoogle
<pityonline> roylez: 呃，不过使用 automator 应该能创建
<piggybox> pityonline: 以前是免费的，后来10.8要出内建通知之前收费捞了一吧
<pityonline> piggybox: 我靠，ubuntu 里的 notify-send 就是免费的，一个通知至于收费嘛
<piggybox> pityonline: 可是系统已经自带通知了，这玩意过时了
<pityonline> piggybox: 是啊，不过系统自带的通知不知道能不能被 irssi 调用
<roylez> pityonline: 你买mbp了？
<adam8157> roylez: 拜土豪吧
<pityonline> roylez: mba
<roylez> pityonline: 土豪
<pityonline> roylez: ……
<ofan> pityonline: 壕
<pityonline> automator 里没有这个服务，想创建不知从何下手
<ofan> roylez: 你不也有mbp？
<ofan> pityonline: growl有破解
<pityonline> ofan: 嗯
<archl> 通知。通知。
<pityonline> archl: 罗姐这是咋了？
<archl> pityonline:  p姐。我无聊了。
<pityonline> archl: 找个小妞儿乐呵乐呵
<archl> pityonline: 。没那个心。
<pityonline> archl: lol
<pityonline> ofan: 用 terminal-notifier 怎么通知的 irssi？
<cherrot> archl: 通知？
<ofan> pityonline: 自己写个插件运行terminal-notifier呗
<pityonline> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHpQoUAKfP8 看这个，把终端好像弄进通知里了，能拉出来
<archl> cherrot: 。只是看到了p姐的话。心不在焉的随意敲字。
<pityonline> ofan: 不会啊
<ofan> pityonline: 用weechat吧
<cherrot> archl: 早上好～  ohayo~
<pityonline> ofan: no
<ofan> pityonline: 比irssi好n多
<archl> cherrot: 早上好，我发现 现在 Ubuntu 12.10 下opengl程序一启动，整个gnome崩溃
<archl> cherrot: 包括inkscape和alchemy，游戏我没装需要opengl的，不知道。
<archl> cherrot: 额。好像不是。
<cherrot> archl: 我跟你讲的就是这个问题。 terminal下一直广播opengl严重错误
<archl> cherrot: 哦。
<pityonline> ofan: 这个 irssi 我还搞不明白呢
<archl> cherrot: 真的到了换发行版的时候了吗。。。
<cherrot> archl: 因为平时唯一用到opengl的就是玩游戏了。 不知道和xorg更新有没有关系
<ofan> pityonline: 比irssi易用
<pityonline> ofan: 还真有这么个软件，我还以为是微信……
<cherrot> archl: 不那么认为  我感觉和ubuntu无关
<ofan> 那是wechat
<ofan> 垃圾
<archl> cherrot: 我发现，有些游戏没问题。。。
<archl> cuby这个肯定是3D的
<cherrot> archl: urbanterror呢
 * cherrot 又黑我大企鹅 lol
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) cherrot
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a large trout
<pityonline> test
<cherrot> archl: 不知什么时候开始 urbanterror开不了服了，想和bot耍几把都不行
<kk> pityonline, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<cherrot> roylez: 同 palomino|working
<archl> cherrot: 也是，最近的变化。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<piggybox> pityonline: 那个应该是visor, quake下拉风格的terminal
<palomino|working> 忒懒了! , cherrot
<cherrot> roylez: 真不公平。。。
<roylez> cherrot: 忒懒了！
<cherrot> roylez 班上的电脑里没存表情而已
 * adam8157 mutt的break thread功能太好了.... 太多不懂thread, reply然后改标题的....
 * adam8157 lunch
<pityonline> piggybox: 呃，看上去很 gaoji
<archl> cherrot: 怎么了？
<sjd_zeus> weechat好用？
<sjd_zeus> 我还是比较喜欢thunderbird
<cherrot> archl: 被踢了呗。。。
<dingqiang> Sth4ckn9g,
<pityonline> ofan: weechat 看上去就是另一个 irssi 嘛
<Sth4ckn9g> dingqiang, hi
<pity> weechat 的配色太清凉了，看不清啊……
<ofan> pity: 啧啧 我不多说了
<ofan> pityonline: ^^
<sjd_zeus> 唉
<pity> ofan: 也得自己搞通知吗？
<sjd_zeus> 这个什么weechat不好用呀
<ofan> pity: 有插件
<pity> ofan: 右侧那个 nicklist 怎么往下拉？
<ofan> pity: 默认应该是F11,F12
<pity> ofan: 那两个键被系统绑定了
<pity> ofan: 好像 /names 显示好难看，都不分列的
<sjd_zeus> 我看这个weechat和irssi的区别就是多了个用户列表
<pity> sjd_zeus: 加了一些可视化的元素
 * archl 就一直chatzilla了。。。
<XwinX> ofan: 这个 f11, f12 怎么改, 我也是这2个键绑定了
<pity> ofan: weechat 是把 irssi 的一些配置给放在 .weechat 目录下了
<ofan> XwinX: /key
<ofan> pity: 差多了
<pity> ofan: weechat 有些 alias 不太一样
<ofan> irssi基本就半成品
<pity> ofan: ....
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 鼠标闪烁什么原因？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394129 鼠标闪烁什么原因？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 herrickwith — 2012-11-27 12:07
<pityonline> ofan: weechat 对上次输入记录不全
<pityonline> ofan: weechat 在 /msg chanserv 或 nickserv 后只在第一个 buffer 打开，命令必须要敲全才行
<kingbo> |
<pityonline> test
<kk> pityonline, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<ofan> 不是不全是每个buffer单独记录
<imtxc_> 我现在就是手机
<imtxc_> cu错了
<soiamso> GNU Guix, NixOS开始来了
<archl> 等 jolla
<soiamso> archl: firfox os
 * IRChat is away: I'm busy
 * IRChat is back (gone 00:00:02)
<imtxc> test
<kk> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍥ 
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Ein-mobile> archl, 同等jolla。虽然我现在手持N9
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a frozen tuna
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> roylez: 有好事儿没/
<adam8157> ?
<roylez> adam8157: 没
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a large trout
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a frozen tuna
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> 打倒刷屏！
<kk> roylez: .. ..
<roylez> kk: 机器人卖啥萌
<palomino|working> 连机器人都看不下去了！
<imtxc> ......
 * sjd_zeus ........
 * sjd_zeus 太疯狂了
<pityonline> test
<kk> pityonline, 点点点.  ㍥ 
<fwj> ;-)
<pityonline> ofan: 刚找到了这个 https://github.com/paddykontschak/irssi-notifier
<kk> pityonline ⇪ t: paddykontschak/irssi-notifier · GitHub
<ofan> 没兴趣
<fwj> :'(
<ofan> irssi 连文档都不全
<pityonline> ofan: 这个就是用的 terminal-notifier
<ofan> pityonline: 这样会影响速度
<pityonline> ofan: 影响什么速度？
<ofan> 调用cli慢
<pityonline> ofan: 没觉得啊
<ofan> pityonline: 我每次登录都会回滚log
<ofan> 一堆提示
<pityonline> ofan: 是 weechat 回滚 log 吧？
<ofan> 而且挂了gtalk群
<ofan> pityonline: 不是
<pityonline> ofan: 我退出看看
<ofan> pityonline: znc的功能
<ofan> 你没有的
<pityonline> ofan: irssi 是没有 log 回滚的
<ofan> pityonline: 不是客户端的
<pityonline> ofan: 呃，不懂了
<ofan> 自己google znc
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 为什么我用ubuntu老是出现各种错误？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394137 先是安装了10.10版，安装好进入系统后，发现播放音乐的时候没有声音，系统挂起后无法唤醒。同时也无法重启或关机，想关机时只能手动关闭电源键。无奈，只好重装ubuntu11.10 …
<ofan> 便秘 不爽…
<pityonline> ofan: 我用不到那么 gaoji 的东西
<ofan> pityonline: 不gaoji，老外用的很多
<pityonline> ofan: 哦
<ofan> 长年挂irc 必备利器
 * IRChat_ is away: I'm busy
 * IRChat_ is back (gone 00:00:02)
<nopcall> 换成了arch。。开机有点快啊。。。
<slucx> 汗，就图个开机快啊
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 济南龙傲热能设备有限公司 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394140 欢迎洽谈业务，，www.adsbgl.com 统计信息: 发表于 由 流苏411 — 2012-11-27 14:35
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<IRChat_> 房间的人很多啊,难道都睡着了吗>?
<iyzsong> z.z
<Seven> sora
<Seven> ls
<archl> lainme: 如果有空，告诉我dokuwiki怎么在openshift使用blogtng呢？
<imtxc> IRChat_: 是啊，到昏迷的点了
<IRChat_> imtxc, 呵呵.
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • [活动]与OpenStack基金会主席Alan开源面对面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394148 OpenStack 基金会主席Alan Clark将介绍和讨论基金会的业务发展，及OpenStack项目的最新进展。 有兴趣的朋友可以过来看看 中科院研究生院（中关村南二条十号） 数学楼1层 S101会议室 日期：11.28 …
<cherrot> archl: blogtng是啥？
<archl> cherrot: 。。。我刚回来看看，就看到你了
<archl> cherrot: dokuwiki 进行 blog改造的插件。
<cherrot> archl: :D
<archl> cherrot: 我还是喜欢甜食。
<cherrot> archl: 反正你又长不胖
 * adam8157 拜吃不胖的罗姐和兔子
<archl> cherrot 。。。那是病
<archl> adam8157: 我补牙14颗了
<archl> 哈哈
<archl> cherrot 看，现在都叫你兔子了
<lainme> archl: 如果dokuwiki安装好的话，在dokuwiki的管理页面安装插件就可以了
<archl> lainme: 好像 openshift里没有 sqlite2，用sqlite2的话会错
<lainme> archl: blogtng现在有sqlite3分支
<roylez> archl: 你整副换假牙得了，还能打折
<archl> lainme: 哦。谢谢，是去git抓，明白了。
<archl> roylez: 恩。医生说所有的牙都没有神经损伤，所以就补了。
<archl> 人欧元、
<archl> roylez: 。。。
<jusss> roylez: 刚把幽冥仙途看完，感觉空荡荡的
<jusss> roylez: 每看完一本不错的小说，都有一直空空的感觉，不知道该干啥，
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ..給個全本，全免費的 url過來看看，
 * pityonline 我一直很纠结把 vimwiki 若干条目存在同一个 wiki 文件里好还是散列一大堆好……
<jyfl987> archl: fuck
<jyfl987> pityonline: the last
<pityonline> jyfl987: why?
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.66721.com/3/3725/
<kk> jusss,啥网址y 幽冥仙途最新章节列表_幽冥仙途全文阅读_幽冥仙途燃文_小说5200 - 吾读小说网 - www.66721.com
<kk> 新 数据库管理 • 新手问题，phpmyadmin查看。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394154 那位好心人可以教教我，已经烦了两天。、 这个数据 create table 'virtual_users' VALUE ( id int(11) not null auto_increment primary key, domain_id int(11) not null, user varchar(40) not null, password varchar(32) not null, quota int(11) default '10 …
<jyfl987> pityonline: component
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§  看文章標題，感覺不好看，就不看了
<pityonline> jyfl987: 还是说中文吧
<roylez> jusss: 渣
<archl> jyfl987: 。。。
<archl> jyfl987: 。。。。。。
<jusss> roylez: 你妹，那你说两本好的
<archl> jusss: 。主席已经成仙了。
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 黑暗类的，不符合你的口味？
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ +1
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 羅姐
 * pityonline markdown 在换行时可以在行尾加两个空格保持换行，vimwiki 怎么保持换行？
<roylez> jusss: http://www.amazon.com/Simplify-ebook/dp/B006431ADS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354004729&sr=8-1&keywords=simplify
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Simplify: Joshua Becker: Amazon.com: Kindle Store
<pityonline> :help
<jusss> roylez: 没kindle
<archl> lainme: 额。我用了那个 sqlite3 branch，不成功，然后用了你的，仍提示blogtng plugin: SQLite support missing in this PHP install - plugin will not work
<Fa1c0n_XY> ubuntu最多支持几T的硬盘呢？
<roylez> jusss: ä¹°
<jyfl987> pityonline: 组件化比较好 将来有新格式 还可以转换过去
<jusss> roylez: 你咋买的？
<archl> roylez: 。。。
<archl> roylez: 乐乐
<jusss> archl: 国内让卖kindle？
<roylez> jusss: 淘宝可以买
<archl> jusss: 英文的吗。中文的肯定不行。
<archl> jusss: 你要知道。国内管的就是那群不思考的。
<jusss> roylez: 把链接发过来，你买的那个
<roylez> jusss: 我让同事带的
<jusss> archl: 我英文不是很好
<jusss> roylez: 哦
<jusss> roylez: 现在多少软妹币，kindle
<roylez> jusss: 600左右吧
<archl> roylez: 主席。azw那个是只对应自己的机器吧？
<jusss> roylez: 嗯，那值得入手一个
<roylez> archl: 我大部分时间看亚马逊买的书，什么格式不重要
<hamo_find_black> roylez: 乐乐
<roylez> hamo_find_black: 死黑毛
<hamo_find_black> roylez: 军委主席没有军委副主席升级快怎么搞？
<roylez> hamo_find_black: 一大把的事情pending在你那头，给力把coffee搞定了吧
<roylez> hamo_find_black: 篡权啊
<archl> roylez:。。。不是啦。如果我下载，肯定传给你，你也不能用对吧。。。
<hamo_find_black> roylez: 我这边就剩coffee了啊？
<imtxc> hamo_find_black: 解雇了副的，上个军嫂试试
<roylez> hamo_find_black: 我找到好的命名方式了 月月鸟人 古月帝 水工帝
<roylez> hamo_find_black: 恩，coffee
<hamo_find_black> roylez: ppt eng中...等下改coffee...
<roylez> archl: 有DRM
<hamo_find_black> roylez: 我还得现学...
<archl> hamo_find_black: 学到老活到老
<jusss> roylez: 淘宝上kindle5 500+能入手吗
<hamo_find_black> archl: 学到老死得早...
<roylez> jusss: 为什么不可以
<archl> hamo_find_black: 额。那就玩到老。
<archl> roylez: 主席，黑毛诅咒你
<jusss> roylez: 怕遇到翻新之类
<archl> jusss: 翻新就翻新，我买的翻新货
<roylez> jusss: 翻新就翻新...能看书就行
<jusss> roylez: 哦
<jusss> archl: 关键是受不了有的翻新机的那种怪味
<whi5key> 买个kindle touch吧 六百多块 挺好用的
<jusss> archl: 烧焦了的橡胶味道
<roylez> jusss: 看了下淘宝，买1000多的居然还真有人买
<jusss> roylez: 那是水货？
<archl> roylez:  我可以把 http://www.amazon.com/Organized-Simplicity-Clutter-Free-Intentional-ebook/dp/B004AM5IJW/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1354005789&sr=8-1 借给你
<kk> archl,啥网址y Organized Simplicity: The Clutter-Free Approach to Intentional Living: Tsh Oxenreider, Jacqueline Musser: Amazon.com: Kindle Store
<archl> roylez: 我觉得不错
<roylez> jusss: 不关我事
<jusss> roylez: so便宜的都是翻新？
<roylez> archl: 借书不要钱？
<archl> jusss: amazon收到的退货和维修货太多了。翻新就很多。
<archl> roylez: 不知道，
<roylez> jusss: 未必了，本来就500块不到的
<jusss> roylez: 哦
<roylez> archl: 可以借2周，多少页？
<imtxc> jusss: kindle5 现在还没有翻新的吧
<jusss> imtxc: 不知道，kindle5啥时候上市的？
<archl> roylez: 256。收吧
<imtxc> jusss: 就俩月好像
<jusss> imtxc: 哦
<roylez> archl: 现在没空看，刚刚开始看一本
<kk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 帮忙找语法错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394157 我们高中学生会的一个在线人事数据的web api，和二维码配合，今天中午一小时写的，xampp总报后面处理结果部分的语法错误以及无法连接到数据库(localhost)，对照O'Reilly的PHP & MySQL The Missing Manual没有找到语法错误… …
<roylez> archl: 一本书一辈子只能借一次...
 * roylez 下班
<bye_bye> qiao: 在?
<bye_bye> qiao: ping
<archl> roylez: 。。。
<qiao> bye_bye, 恩
<archl> roylez: 看了之后，就写一本一样的书。然后发出去。。。
<bye_bye> qiao
<qiao> bye_bye, 这是个毛名
<bye_bye> qiao: 我有个快递....
<jusss> roylez: 什么意思？
<bye_bye> qiao: 这苨马送到公司了.
<archl> roylez: 做超级详细的读书笔记。。。
<qiao> bye_bye, 在前台？
<bye_bye> qiao: 估计是.
<bye_bye> qiao: 现在有前台?
<jusss> bye_bye: hi，
<bye_bye> jusss: ?
<imtxc> http://www.smzdm.com/octovo-solis-e-book-reading-light-soft-light.html
<kk> imtxc,啥网址y Kindle神灯：OCTOVO Solis 电子书阅读灯　$14.99（到手约￥120/只）»什么值得买
<imtxc> 这玩意怎么这么贵
<qiao> bye_bye, 我去看看
<bye_bye> qiao: thx
<imtxc> bye_bye: 拜拜哥
<jusss> bye_bye: 没啥，只是打个招呼
<bye_bye> imtxc: ... 平身.
<imtxc> 擦 TB上居然卖199
<archl> imtxc: 有个kindle 太阳能电池保护套附带充电和灯的功能。
<bye_bye> qiao: 我擦, 这么久都不回来.... 看来新的前台挺漂亮的.
<bye_bye> imt
<bye_bye> imtxc: 有钱壕, 你要干啥?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我就是看看
<imtxc> bye_bye: 一个灯干嘛这么贵捏
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我家挂的还是8毛钱一个的白炽灯
<qiao> bye_bye, fuck
<qiao> bye_bye, 拿回来了
<bye_bye> imtxc: 八毛...
<bye_bye> qiao: 现在怎么办...
<bye_bye> 我了个fuck  qiao
<imtxc> bye_bye: 对啊45瓦
<bye_bye> qiao: 你有支付宝吗?
<bye_bye> imt
<qiao> bye_bye, 前台是Mermaid
<bye_bye> imtxc: 这么高...
<qiao> by
<qiao> bye_bye, en
<qiao> bye_bye, ？
<bye_bye> qiao: 给我寄过来, 快递费我给你打支付宝去.
<bye_bye> qiao: 劳资过去一次, 比快递费还高.
<bye_bye> qiao: 难道不来新的前台mm吗?
 * bye_bye 伤心呀.
<qiao> bye_bye, 毛，你直接给我你的地址
<qiao> bye_bye, 还没有新来的
<bye_bye> qiao: 不来新的mm, 我就不回公司!!
<qiao> bye_bye, 呃～～～
<qiao> bye_bye, 这两天太忙了。。。
<qiao> bye_bye, 你的地址。。。
<bye_bye> qiao: 我也不知道我家的地址是啥....
<qiao> bye_bye, ～～～你这不是坑爹了么。。。
<bye_bye> qiao: 对了, 饭卡给caspar了吧.
<archl> bye_bye: 。。。你是imadper。。。
<archl> lol
<bye_bye> archl: 啥? imadper?
<qiao> bye_bye, 呃，下次汲取了都忘了冲钱了，我明天一定冲了
<archl> 。。。又是红帽的。。。
<bye_bye> qiao: gaoji.
 * hamo_find_black imadper那么傻怎么可能是bye_bye...
 * hamo_find_black bye_bye这名字听着多gaoji啊...
<archl> 。。。
<qiao> bye_bye, ～～～
<bye_bye> hamo_find_black: 滚粗! 你才gaoji. 你们全家都gaoji!
<bye_bye> hamo_find_black: 你爸跟你二爸一起gaoji
 * bye_bye 恩, 没有妈!
<archl> hamo_find_black:黑巧克力
 * archl 等啊等。口水
<hamo_find_black> archl: 裸姐在等谁的口水？
<imtxc> bye_bye: 壕又败什么了
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不知道,淘宝送的.
<bye_bye> imt
<jusss> hamo_find_black: 应该是imadper的吧
<imtxc> bye_bye: 送的？
<bye_bye> imtxc: 双十一的时候送的, 早就发货了. 才收到, gaoji不?
<jusss> bye_bye: 送的啥
 * hamo_find_black 目击 bye_bye邀请 imtxc gaoji
<bye_bye> jusss: 我也不是很清楚, 可能是橙子吧.
<bye_bye> hamo_find_black: 你今天为啥老黑我?
<bye_bye> hamo_find_black: 我又不认识你?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 不gao
<bye_bye> imtxc: 恩, 你对hamo很忠诚.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 他叫秋黑毛
<bye_bye> imtxc: 现在在hamo的心目中已经排到前100了
<hamo_find_black> bye_bye: 新人嘛，总要黑一黑的... 你看我们刚才说的那个gaoji壕 imadper...后来就不来了，跟别人gaoji去了
<qiao> bye_bye, 明天给你递
<bye_bye> hamo_find_black: ....
<bye_bye> qiao: 恩, thx..
<qiao> bye_bye, 人家前台说今天太晚了
<imtxc> bye_bye: 东五环？
<bye_bye> qiao: 恩.
<going_down> 这个nick不错吧
<bye_bye> imtxc: 廊坊.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我刚好要从管庄买个东西，你给我人肉来吧
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你买啥?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 没钱买pad就买了个kindle，结果躺床上看不了。。需要个灯
<bye_bye> imtxc: .... 不错, 玩的溜.
<hamo_find_black> imtxc: 再买个灯不就得了
<imtxc> hamo_find_black: 灯都好贵
<bye_bye> imtxc: 胡扯.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 便宜的看起来跟那个店家送我的一样
<imtxc> bye_bye: 不亮不说，还一大块反光
<bye_bye> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=7927127746&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1354007714_3k2_1853848965
<kk> bye_bye,啥网址y 电子书灯 Kindle 电子书阅读器灯 书灯 适合各类电子书 LED灯-淘宝网
<bye_bye> imtxc: 哦, 你有了?
<bye_bye> imtxc: 送你了? 你有了?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 现在用的就这个
<bye_bye> imt
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你都有了... 跟hamo 高级\
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你有的是hamo的吗?
<bye_bye> ham
<imtxc> bye_bye: 滚粗
<imtxc> bye_bye: 没有ji友自己lu去
<bye_bye> imtxc: 宁愿自己lu, 也不想跟你一样怀孕...
<imtxc>  求推荐kindle灯
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你说是不是买个台灯更靠谱点儿？
<bye_bye> imtxc: 随便买个t5不就行了?
<archl> imtxc: http://www.amazon.com/Solar-Lighted-Cover-Kindle-Controller/dp/B006E95V8M
<kk> archl,啥网址y Amazon.com: Solar Lighted Cover for Kindle 4 - Protect, Charge & Light up Your E-book. 3 Times Longer Battery Life. Keep Reading Day & Night, Indoors & Outdoors. (IMPORTANT NOTE: It Fits "LATEST KINDLE" with 5 Way Controller only, not for Kindle Touch / Kindle Keyboard or any earlier models): Kindle Store
<sjd_zeus> 你们怎么都喜欢kindle呀
<archl> sjd_zeus: nook也行
<sjd_zeus> 昨天在地铁上看到有人哪个kindle看书，也不怎么样呀
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你买个t5的灯珠,就然后自己做个灯.
<imtxc> archl: kindle 69$, 这个套要69.99
<fwj> :-(
<bye_bye> sjd_zeus: 娇娇, 早.
<archl> sjd_zeus: 纸书有的话更好
<bye_bye> sjd_zeus: 不喜欢kindle
<archl> sjd_zeus: 我们不是穷吗。
<bye_bye> sjd_zeus: kindle看书很折腾.
<sjd_zeus> kindle现在多少钱
<bye_bye> qiao: 咱组有新的妹子实习生吗???
<archl> bye_bye: 你不是有妹子了。。
<archl> bye_bye: 吹了？
<sjd_zeus> 手机看就凑合了
<archl> 。。。
<bye_bye> archl: ... 没有...
<archl> 手机看。。。疯了。。。
<qiao> bye_bye, 米有。。。
<imtxc> bye_bye: 折腾啥啊
 * hamo_find_black 应该是吹了
<imtxc> 吹了
<sjd_zeus> 平时不都是电脑看嘛，也就是在路上用手持设备看看
<bye_bye> archl: 妹子, 和公司的新妹子, 不是互斥的....
<qiao> ………………
 * hamo_find_black 以bye_bye的风格看，怎么能忍受异性恋...
<bye_bye> hamo_find_black: 你跟你一帮基友, 那么开心, 还让 imtxc 怀上了~ lol
<bye_bye> hamo_find_black: 你很厉害~
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 我已经第三次重装系统了 实在是尽力了 还没没装成双系统求指点 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394160 首先 我是怎么装的双系统： http://ifeiyang.cn/archives/1835.html 上面的网址 和我的安装方法一模一样 唯一不同的是我的自由空间是从win的D盘分出的64g来装的系统 然后我 …
<bye_bye> qiao: 没有新的妹子不开心呀...
 * hamo_find_black 没有妹纸不开心啊
<sjd_zeus> 怎么这多人喜欢折腾双系统，多系统
<sjd_zeus> 一个系统足够了
<going_down> eeepc能不能装内存条？
<qiao> bye_bye, 额...
<bye_bye> hamo_find_black: 你有 imtxc 就够了.
<qiao> bye_bye, 我现在开心不起来。。。
<bye_bye> qiao: 为啥?
<qiao> bye_bye, 忙啊～
<bye_bye> qiao: 恩, 理解.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 去gaoji
<bye_bye> OOXXOO: 娇娇, 你怎么叫这么个名字了?
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不去!
<bye_bye> imtxc: 哥是喜欢妹子的!
<hamo_find_black> bye_bye: 理解qiao你还不负责任！
<archl> bye_bye: 你。。。太可怕了
<OOXXOO> 啥名字不是名字呀
<imtxc> bye_bye: 是么
<archl> bye_bye: 单纯的只喜欢女人。完蛋了你
 * archl 男女都爱
 * bye_bye 完蛋了就完蛋了!
 * bye_bye 也不能跟 hamo_find_black 一样!
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你都怀孕了, 还想着gaoji?
<bye_bye> imtxc: hamo_find_black : 好激情.
 * OOXXOO 谁怀孕了
<bye_bye> OOXXOO: imtxc
<imtxc> bye_bye: 怀你妹
<archl> bye_bye: 暴露本质了
<hamo_find_black> 。。。
<OOXXOO> imtxc: 恭喜呀
 * hamo_find_black 截图！
<bye_bye> imtxc: 恭喜呀.
<palomino|working> LADY GAGA?
 * going_down mark
<bye_bye> palomino|working: 不是, 是 撒娇帝_嘎嘎
<palomino|working> ...
<imtxc> GAGA: 怀孕了的是 bye_bye
 * GAGA 艹
<bye_bye> imtxc: 刚刚是你说你已经有了的.
 * GAGA 太乱了
<going_down> palomino|working: 破马大叔，还不下班？乐乐都走了
<palomino|working> 刚几点阿
<imtxc> bye_bye: 哪说的
<imtxc> bye_bye: 找出来
<bye_bye> imtxc: 自己找!
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你找出来
<going_down> 5点半
<bye_bye> imtxc: 滚粗!
<imtxc> bye_bye: 找不出来你就生出来&……
<archl> 额。。。going_down是谁呢
<bye_bye> archl: jusss
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你怀一次不容易  不能就那么没了
<archl> bye_bye: 。。。好吧。。
<bye_bye> imtxc: 明明是你跟hamogaoji的时候怀孕了
<archl> jusss：炸死你这家伙。。。
<imtxc> hamo_find_black: 被打死之后忠诚度就降这么多啊
<imtxc> kick bye_bye
<imtxc> ban bye_bye
<GAGA> 下班了
<hamo_find_black> imtxc: 对啊
<hamo_find_black> imtxc: 不能死啊不能死
<imtxc> hamo_find_black: 残忍
<hamo_find_black> imtxc: 看忠诚够了就解雇...
<hamo_find_black> imtxc: 否则死了成本太高
<imtxc> hamo_find_black: 解雇了没钱买新的
<going_down> 现在没有买东西的欲望了
<going_down> 没钱
<imtxc> going_down: 没钱才有欲望 就像我
<going_down> imtxc: 你想买啥
 * hamo_find_black 饱暖思淫欲...
<imtxc> going_down: 很多很多
<going_down> imtxc: 哦
<going_down> 今年格莱美估计不是很好看
<going_down> ema ama 都没看
<bye_bye> <bye_bye> imtxc: 明明是你跟hamogaoji的时候怀孕了
<bye_bye> <hamo_find_black> imtxc: 对啊
<bye_bye> 这铁证呀!
<going_down> bye_bye: 咋没时间前缀
<bye_bye> lol
<bye_bye> going_down: 我的不带时间戳的.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我擦
 * going_down mark
<imtxc> bye_bye: 都说了 没时间的不能算证据
<bye_bye> imtxc: 无视你的抗议.
<going_down> 吃饭
<bye_bye> <bye_bye> imtxc: 明明是你跟hamogaoji的时候怀孕了.            [17:20:06]
<bye_bye> <hamo_find_black> imtxc: 对啊                                [17:20:15]
<bye_bye> imt
<bye_bye> imtxc: 这回你满意了?
<bye_bye> lol
<imtxc> bye_bye: 要找我说：「你找出来」 这句话之前的
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不, 我只需要证明你们俩gaoji, 然后你怀孕了就够了
<saimazoon> 大家好
<imtxc> saimazoon: 好 bye_bye 怀孕了
<kk> saimazoon, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<saimazoon> 为什么kk什么时候都说点钟
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 死去死去
<archl> bye_bye: 。。。够了。。。
<BluebirdShao> kk:
<kk> BluebirdShao, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍩ 
<qiao> http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn061/20121127/1630/original_gVP0_553000002cdf1191.jpg
<qiao> bye_bye,
<Guest80694> 有 linux 大牛在吗
<BluebirdShao> qiao: 哈哈，笑死我了
<BluebirdShao> Guest80694: 没有
<qiao> BluebirdShao, 唉，高技术的伤不起啊。。。
<qiao> BluebirdShao, 没有这些搞php的，那些人上毛个网购啊～～～
<BluebirdShao> qiao: 我在想，那群女白痴是不是想到 3P 了？
<qiao> BluebirdShao,  0.0
<BluebirdShao> qiao: 太有喜感了，估计我也会和那哥们一样，蒙了
<Guest80694> php=3p？
<qiao> BluebirdShao, 说出来都是泪啊。。。
<BluebirdShao> 谁想得懂那群猪的思维
<houge> 各位有没有用i9300无法进入download mode的情况？
<weakiwi> 。。。
<BluebirdShao> 以后公司成立了就请那哥们来我公司工作，老子给他 300 万年薪再让他上去说“我是做 PHP 的”，看那群猪的表现
<weakiwi> linux下链接好usb lan以后
<weakiwi> 接入nat
<weakiwi> 输入ifup eth0
<weakiwi> 为什么还要求选择链接
<weakiwi> 。。。
<qiao> BluebirdShao, 唉～
<weakiwi> dmesg结果是可以看到网卡接入的
<weakiwi> ifconfig也可以看到
<weakiwi> ip什么的也自动分配好了
<weakiwi> 就是上不了
 * weakiwi ...
<BluebirdShao> Guest80694: 你把你的问题说出来就是了，别问大牛不大牛的
<weakiwi> 算了，我还是自己找资料吧
<kingbo> ATI不再支持老显卡，老驱动没保留，再也开不了双屏了
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • ubuntu12.04上使用命令找不到文件的愿意 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394162 使用chmod 和使用tftp中put命令出现找不到文件的错误 统计信息: 发表于 由 237319087 — 2012-11-27 10:24
<lord_wisdom> 我是觉得他chmod
<lord_wisdom> 时候多打了一个／
<nopcall> test
<kk> nopcall, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<nopcall> emacs还是真有点吊啊。。
<nopcall> 在emacs里上irc比irssi还爽
<iyzsong> o.o
<lord_wisdom> 0 0表示在用opera上irc
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • VPN是什么东东？都可以用来干嘛？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394164 利用公网链路架设私有网络？架设私有网络来翻墙？在学校说可以用vpn，那家里的宽带可以用vpn么？还有vpn要花钱么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fenghelong — 2012-11-27 19:19
<bye_bye> nopcall: erc的插件不好写.
<nopcall> bye_bye: 不是有现成的么。。我都在用
<Freebuilder> http://bbs.gfan.com/android-4715800-1-1.html
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 下载ROM不求人～CheckFusDownloader软件分享及相关教程 - Powered by Discuz!
<Freebuilder> 不喜欢这种软件
<nopcall>  bye_bye: 而已在emacs下我还能补全符号= =#
<bye_bye> nopcall: erc的插件, 不是emacs的插件.
<bye_bye> nopcall: 你怎么扩展erc的共呢个?
<bye_bye> nopcall: 你怎么扩展erc的功能?
<nopcall>  bye_bye: 刚看了下google还能找到几个erc的plugin的
<bye_bye> nopcall: 要是所有的东西都能用别人写的插件搞定, 那就没有必要用emacs了.
<nopcall>  bye_bye: 我刚用的 还不清楚具体的配置。 反正现在挺好的。
<bye_bye> nopcall: 等你被单线程折腾的时候就知道了...
<nopcall> bye_bye:= =#没那么卡的 上irc
<bye_bye> nopcall: erc的那个问题, 或者说emacs的那个问题已经被诟病很久了, 你用的少, 还没遇到而已.
<nopcall>  bye_bye:好吧 等遇到再说。昨天刚换上arch 懒装字体才试试erc的。
<bye_bye> nopcall: yaourt adobe cjk
<bye_bye> nopcall: 字体.
<BluebirdShao> 我在 thunderbird 里面上 irc 的说
<nopcall> bye_bye:我是在urxvt下用的irssi 。。而已原本是打过powerline补丁的字体  现在懒弄而已。
<bye_bye> nopcall: .
<nopcall> 这两天好倒霉。debian编译3.6的内核出问题 然后昨天我宝贝的键盘又出毛病送返场。。点烟 烟还自己灭掉。。
<bye_bye> nopcall: erc的erc-text-matched-hook 不能匹配私聊的后几句. 所以很难写提醒插件. 有解决办法吗?
<nopcall> bye_bye: 亲 我刚用的erc平常不用 。。
<bye_bye> nopcall: 哦.
<Guest78552> 连接脚本 谁懂？
<nopcall> bye_bye:不过我刚google看到有个erc-nick-notify.el..
<nopcall> http://code.google.com/p/raysconfig/source/browse/myemacs/plugins/erc-nick-notify.el?spec=svn08f574fe283d9aa0b99391e34d75e23a5e3be76a&r=08f574fe283d9aa0b99391e34d75e23a5e3be76a
<bye_bye> Guest78552: 啥叫连接脚本?
<kk> nopcall ⇪ ti: erc-nick-notify.el - raysconfig - Configures for linux apps - Google Project Hosting
<bye_bye> nopcall: 在用.
<bye_bye> nopcall: 那个插件的写法跟我写的差不多. 也有这个问题.
<bye_bye> nopcall: 都使用的match-type nick 这种.
<bye_bye> eexpress: 坏神.
<bye_bye> roylez: 坏席.
<bye_bye> adam8157: 坏蛋.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 坏基.
<roylez_> bye_bye: 渣渣byebye
<adam8157> bye_bye: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<doNotKickMe> 为啥... 我不是改了nick了嘛...
<roylez_> doNotKickMe: irssi自己追踪的
<roylez_> doNotKickMe: lol
<doNotKickMe> roylez_: 这么gaoji... erc就不行...
<nopcall> test
<roylez_> doNotKickMe: 渣rc
<doNotKickMe> roylez_: 你自己写的插件吧?
<kk> nopcall, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<roylez_> doNotKickMe: irssi本身就这样的
<doNotKickMe> roylez_: 恩, 适合你们这种无良城管用...
<doNotKickMe> roylez_: 唉, 以后改名字都不行了..
 * doNotKickMe 愁苦.
<roylez_> adam8157: 你换工作是不是该请个客啥的？
<adam8157> roylez_: 谁说我要换工作...
<roylez_> adam8157: 我说的
<roylez_> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a210c.1.3.4.AXk5I6&id=12986870858
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 刚到新货!糖村牛轧糖法式原味300克足重 台湾原装进口-淘宝网
<adam8157> roylez_: 来帝都吧, 换不换都请你
<roylez_> adam8157: 这个买一件，寄到上海
<pityonline> roylez_: 来帝都吧，顺便我还能蹭个饭，哈哈
<eexpress> roylez: 你换老婆，该请客吧。
<bye_bye> eexpress: ..
<roylez_> eexpress: 我没老婆
<pityonline> eexpress: ……
<eexpress> bye_bye: 你谁啊
<eexpress> ..
<bye_bye> eexpress: 上次你不就知道了...
<BluebirdShao> ...
<bye_bye> eexpress: imadper.
<bye_bye> eexpress: 怎么这次还问....
<roylez_> pityonline: 你也跑去北京了？
<BluebirdShao> ee 健忘
<eexpress> roylez: 都是酷胖害你的。影响你的搜索。
<pityonline> roylez_: 我一直在北京啊
<pityonline> roylez_: 只是去过几次上海而已
<roylez_> pityonline: 当蛋蛋的小蜜了？
<eexpress> bye_bye: nnnd 这名字也固定了？
<bye_bye> ee
<pityonline> roylez_: ……
<bye_bye> eexpress: 比你名字少好不好...
<bye_bye> eexpress: igoogle iopera ifvwm ee
<roylez_> bye_bye: 掰掰，专门掰蛋蛋的
<bye_bye> roylez_: 那东西是用来掰的?
<roylez_> bye_bye: 掰弯他
<bye_bye> roylez_: 直的才能掰弯了... 圆的怎么弄?
<roylez_> bye_bye: 你问蛋蛋 cc adam8157
<bye_bye> roylez_: .
<huntxu> roylez_: 嘟嘟
 * bye_bye 
 * bye_bye 求推荐电影!
<roylez_> bye_bye huntxu adam8157 http://dooloo.info/p/QAs
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 从来不觉得男人有啥必要用黑头贴，直到我看了这个视频
<adam8157> roylez_: 看过
<roylez_> adam8157: 撸基蛋你真牛
<bye_bye> roylez_: 坏席!!!!!
 * bye_bye 再也不相信你们了!
<huntxu> roylez_: 你還堅持三國殺啊
<roylez_> huntxu: 快120级了
<huntxu> roylez_: 。。。
<huntxu> 分一半給我怎麽樣
<roylez_> huntxu: 不分给智商捉基的人
<roylez_> adam8157: 黑毛呢？
<adam8157> roylez_: no idea
<roylez_> adam8157: 还指着他干活呢，我这边没法往前做了
<pityonline> vim insert mode 里怎么方便地移动光标？我这没鼠标
<sjd_zeus> hi all
<kk> sjd_zeus, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<sou_> esc可以切换模式
<roylez_> sjd_zeus: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac483016
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 老娘在分娩你敢摸老娘？ - AcFun弹幕视频网
<roylez_> pityonline: c-o？
<sjd_zeus> roylez_: 你a要逆天吗
<pityonline> roylez_: 我想在编辑模式可以按单词移动光标，也可以移动到行首和行尾
<sjd_zeus> 有什么好玩的吗
<sjd_zeus> 求推荐游戏
<nopcall> sjd_zeus: shink
<nopcall> roylez_ 原来也上A站的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: .
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 明日快餐
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: no...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: ...废
<BluebirdShao> sjd_zeus: 战争机器吧，挺劲爆的，不过我玩着会有点头晕
<MeaCulpa_> sjd_zeus: ET
<BluebirdShao> MeaCulpa_: ET是什么游戏呀？
<sjd_zeus> ET我玩不明白
<sjd_zeus> 战争机器有APP吗
<BluebirdShao> 7.8G
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04的独立显卡问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394165 本人HP G4，ATI的独立显卡，由于独立显卡在夏天玩游戏烧掉了，在WIN下一直是屏蔽状态，一切换就花屏。 在移动硬盘全新安装12.04，问题来了，只要一进入安装界面，就花屏。 无奈之下，只能找朋友的ASUS …
<MeaCulpa_> BluebirdShao: 问E神
<MeaCulpa_> sjd_zeus: ET你都不明白...
<sou_> emacs 下我会 ～～
<nopcall> 还真有显卡烧掉的。。。
<MeaCulpa_> sjd_zeus: 那不妨QuakeLive, 这个明白
<sjd_zeus> BluebirdShao: 战争机器7.8G?
<nopcall> http://game.pcbeta.org/
<BluebirdShao> sjd_zeus: yep.
<kk> nopcall ⇪ t: Linux游戏下载站
<BluebirdShao> sjd_zeus: 要不花点钱买个 xbox 360 玩玩，还真挺好玩的
<BluebirdShao> sjd_zeus: 够大，才劲爆嘛，对机器性能要求有点高，cpu必须得双核以上，2G内存以上，最好是独立显卡，还必须有 15G 以上的硬盘空间
<sjd_zeus> xbox现在多少钱
<sjd_zeus> BluebirdShao: 我是i3 4核cpu,8G内存，1G独立显卡，应该够玩了吧
<sjd_zeus> BluebirdShao: 哪里有下载
<BluebirdShao> 换到 windows 系统，下载个“快玩游戏”，然后在里面搜索
<nopcall> i3 4核cpu？ i3是双核吧。
<BluebirdShao> nopcall: 我知道 sjd_zeus 意思，他看到有四个 cpu 窗口了
<nopcall> 。。那个只是超线程吧。。。我的还是8核呢= =
<sjd_zeus> 我就一个linux系统
<sjd_zeus> 打死不回windows
<BluebirdShao> sjd_zeus: 将 windows 当成游戏机就得啦
<nopcall> http://game.pcbeta.org/  这个网站都是linux的游戏 你可以 试试 我下过 三位一体 还不错
<jusss> roylez_: 看了这么多小说，发现一个特点，大神写的第一本书是最好的，小白写的第一本书是最差的，
<BluebirdShao> 基本上也只能这么做，每次网上交易都得用 IE 烦死
<BluebirdShao> 中国的网银交易真 TM 垃圾
<BluebirdShao> xbox 套装得 2000 元
<sjd_zeus> 网银用我老婆的机器
<sjd_zeus> 就是网银麻烦点
<nopcall> = =网银是那个u盾麻烦
<sjd_zeus> 是呀
<sjd_zeus> 没Linux驱动
<nopcall> 没办法  国内的linux桌面用户还不够多。
<jusss> roylez_: 现在还写书的大神几乎快没有了，越来越多的小白写手，竟然有个小白写手说风月大陆是黄易写的，星峰传说是神作，我吃西红柿和三少是大神，哇咔咔，这种小白都开始写书了，以后网络小说真是越来越不能看了，
<jusss> sjd_zeus: 用密保卡呀
<jusss> sjd_zeus: 关键是网银插件只能用ie内核的浏览器
<nopcall> jusss: 。。。兄台 早日脱离苦海吧。。好久没看小说了。
<jusss> 工行据说支持ff 10，
<BluebirdShao> 这个其实跟 linux 用户多不多没关系，还有 mac 用户呀，还有 unix 用户呀，主要是国内银行那群白痴整的，非得用 ie 内核的浏览器，白痴一样
<jusss> nopcall: 我这是这个星期才又开始看的，我最开始是在2006年
<pityonline> BluebirdShao: 浦发嘛，网银只要手机能收短信就行啦
<jusss> 06~08，网络小说的黄金年代呀
<BluebirdShao> 招行还 TM 支持 google chrome 呢，点击那个破控件一看，.exe 后缀，我去你妹的 exe
<jusss> lol
<BluebirdShao> pityonline: 输入密码的时候呀，每个银行都要下载个控件的，去 TM 的 exe 控件
<jusss> BluebirdShao: mac用户能用国内网银吗？
<BluebirdShao> mac 系统能运行 .exe 就行
<jusss> pityonline: 你能用国内网银吗？
<pityonline> BluebirdShao: 浦发网银用了四年左右了，没发现你说的情况，Windows IE 除外
<jusss> pityonline: 你的mac
<pityonline> jusss: 浦发不就是国内的网银吗？
<BluebirdShao> mac 系统都不能跑 exe 的呀
<jusss> pityonline: 我们那个城市貌似没浦发
 * pityonline 浦发网银除在 Windows IE 上要求安装控件外，其它系统和流量器一概都是直接用
<pityonline> jusss: 邢台有吧？
<soiamso> BluebirdShao: 有信用卡的话，方便一点
<jusss> pityonline: 还真没在邢台见过浦发，
<pityonline> BluebirdShao: 别纠结 exe，用不到的东西，何必想那么多？流程顺利完成不就得了？
<BluebirdShao> pityonline: 每次都得换系统
<jusss> pityonline: 我打电话问问
<pityonline> jusss: 市里我只在中心那街转过一次，没留意
<pityonline> BluebirdShao: 你用的什么系统？
<BluebirdShao> pityonline: ubuntu 10.10
<pityonline> BluebirdShao: ubuntu 登录浦发不用任何控件，直接能用
<BluebirdShao> pityonline: 真有这么好的事啦
<pityonline> BluebirdShao: 去浦发开个户吧
<pityonline> BluebirdShao: 什么叫真有这么好的事啊？我刚说过了，用了近四年了
<BluebirdShao> pityonline: 我一直在用招行的说
<BluebirdShao> pityonline: 每次交易都特麻烦
<pityonline> BluebirdShao: 招行没用过，不评论
<sjd_zeus> soiamso: 信用卡刷完后也得还钱呀
<pityonline> BluebirdShao: 浦发网银是动态验证的，手机一定要拿好
<soiamso> sjd_zeus: 关键是快速支付不用验证
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 对比了一下文泉驿微米黑、文泉驿正黑、微软雅黑和冬青黑体(苹果丽黑)。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394169 发现在普通的LCD屏幕还是微软雅黑看起来好看。不过在苹果的Retina视网膜屏幕中冬青黑体(苹果丽黑)最好看。 选区_008.png 另外送一份微软雅黑字 …
<BluebirdShao> 好像 mac os 是 unix-like，那用起来应该会顺手很多啦
<BluebirdShao> mac 不是 unix-like, 原来就是 unix
<jusss> pityonline: 邢台没有浦发
<jusss> pityonline: 河北省貌似就石家庄有
<BluebirdShao> 石家庄现在挺冷了吧
<IRChat> 大家好
<kk> IRChat, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<IRChat> kk，不会就我们俩吧
<IRChat> kk，你用的什么客户端呀？
<IRChat> irc的
<BluebirdShao> 建南大街和和平路（好像往下一条路）交界处有家兰州拉面非常好吃，北方的拉面确实正宗好多
<jusss> BluebirdShao: 你在石家庄？
<sjd_zeus> kk是个机器人
<BluebirdShao> jusss: 上一年出差到过那
<jusss> BluebirdShao: 哦
<pityonline> jusss: 哦，邢台的确没有浦发的网点，邯郸倒有两家
<pityonline> jusss: 浦发的网点的确少
<jusss> pityonline: 嗯
<jusss> pityonline: 据说建行支持非ie内核浏览器了？
<Freebuilder> jusss, 关浏览器鸟事
<jusss> Freebuilder: 额，这个我也不懂
<jusss> Freebuilder: 我想在ubuntu下用网银，感觉很纠结
<Freebuilder> jusss, 小额支付，短信验证，平台无关
<sjd_zeus> 就是tmd银行都是事业单位，不肯用心去搞Linux驱动
<jusss> Freebuilder: 什么银行？
<Freebuilder> jusss, 建行
<sjd_zeus> 还有狗日的腾讯也是
<Freebuilder> sjd_zeus, Linux 太乱
<sjd_zeus> 就是不肯用心做Linux下的东西
 * pityonline 今天掉线好几次……
<sjd_zeus> 怎么乱了
<sjd_zeus> 做成源代码，自己编译呗，所有版本i适用
<jusss> Freebuilder: 这项业务需要开通吗？上限是多少
<Freebuilder> jusss, 只要绑定过手机，直接可网上开通，五百
<jusss> Freebuilder: 哦
<sjd_zeus> 还真没搞过手机支付
<sou_> [sjd_zeus]  你在开玩笑吗？这是在中国 金融系统怎么会开放源代码呢 再说用户体验也不是他们关心的问题
<jusss> 今天天气不错
<sjd_zeus> 就一个key的驱动问题呀
<sjd_zeus> 睡觉了
<sou_> 真早
<jusss> 国内网银是真纠结
<jusss> 算了，不搞了
<BluebirdShao> 国内网银，那叫“早死早超生”
<roylez_> jusss: 招商银行无压力
<jusss> roylez_: 为啥
<roylez_> jusss: firefox挂油猴子插件上手机银行
<Guest78552> 球 linux  老师
<BluebirdShao> roylez_: 招商银行最蛋痛了
<roylez_> jusss: http://dooloo.info/p/Q9l
<jusss> roylez_: 那个造假分辨率的插件？
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 征集实用的油猴子脚本
<Freebuilder> 安卓线刷要很多个文件？
<Freebuilder> 我只有一个 cm-10-20121126-NIGHTLY-p4vzw.zip 文件，不能线刷？\
<jusss> roylez_: 嗯，看到了
<jusss> roylez_: 现在还能使用不
<roylez_> jusss: 显然可以
<jusss> roylez_: 哦
<jusss> roylez_: 你用的脚本有存没
<roylez_> jusss: 你自己去 userscripts 下啊
<jusss> roylez_: 哦
<roylez_> jusss: 给你的帖子里不是有链接么
<jusss> roylez_: 嗯
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 如何从文件中寻找满足条件的行并输出 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394171 我想从一个文件中每一行将第i到j个字符所表示的数字满足>=60的那些行输出到另一个文件中，该如何操作。。 如有一行 Code: 7:01202211,21011100,-26;8:21102133,01202211,-38;9:00033310,21102133,-52;10:1821b363,0003331 …
<jusss> Freebuilder: 线刷好像只要一个吧
<jusss> roylez_: 据说三少是千字200元，那他一本书还不拿12万以上
<roylez_> jusss: 这活好累，他一年也写不了一本啊
<jusss> 一年出三本书，年薪得40万左右呀， roylez_
<pityonline> http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/1789875231/
<kk> pityonline,啥网址y 二郎曾君的相册-全民大作战！∠(￣|||_￣)／
<jusss> roylez_: 据三少说他曾经一年写4本
<eexpress> jusss: 那还不如讨钱的多。
<eexpress> 当营头去吧。
<roylez_> jusss: 向神学学！
<eexpress> roylez_: 公园西门人多。赶紧过去。
<user8888> 体贴
<user8888> 无微不至的关怀
<jusss> eexpress: 你那广告公司搞得怎么样？年薪多少
<eexpress> 明年再说。你來？提成55开。
<hanhuan> nick 寒川
<jusss> eexpress: 我学电信的....
<hanhuan> 我昵称是什么啊?
<eexpress> 把电信的业务都拿來嘛。
 * jusss 这有没有电子通信公司的大佬呀，把我收了吧
<eexpress> 额。词库似乎不对了？
<eexpress> 有。电信器材厂。來吧
<jusss> eexpress: 等我那天混成了那个啥经理，搞广告时找你去，如果那时你还干的话，lol
<hanhuan> nick hanchuan
<jusss> 器材....
<jusss> 叫电信设备商比较高级点
<hanhuan> 就是卖电器元件？
<BluebirdShao> :-)
<hanhuan> 这么多人，咋都不说话呢？
<eexpress> 额。这nick。少男鸟。lol
<BluebirdShao> O:-) |-)
<BluebirdShao> eexpress: 哟
<jusss> roylez_: 淫席呀，有娃没有
<BluebirdShao> empathy 上 irc 还挺带劲的，UI 做得非常棒喏
<hanhuan> 我一直pidgin上的
<jusss> webchat才是最好看的
<eexpress> jusss: 一边去。 roylez的娃，早定了的。
<eexpress> BluebirdShao: 啥。那破nick列表，你也喜欢？
<hanhuan> webchat？地址呢？
<jusss> eexpress: 男娃还是女娃？
<eexpress> web的，更没追求。
<eexpress> jusss: 你猜。
<hanhuan> qq就web的，还行。
<jusss> eexpress: 女娃
<hanhuan> 你们熟人？
<BluebirdShao> eexpress: 那个倒没怎么注意看，就是看说话那地方
<eexpress> 废话嘛。给我家帅帅定了的。
<jusss> eexpress: opera的irc输入框太大才没追求呢
<eexpress> 大？小了呢。
<eexpress> 要4行，适合贴东西
<jusss> eexpress: 万一你家帅帅跟你不是一个口味咋办？lol
<eexpress> roylez: 來踢人
<jusss> eexpress: 框大，看着不舒服
<hanhuan> gtk ui感觉不咋滴啊
<eexpress> 找好玩的來
<jusss> eexpress: web的框只有一行，简洁好看
<pityonline> test
<kk> pityonline, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<hanhuan> ？
<hanhuan> >:o
<jusss> web的中规中矩界面，我喜欢
<dwjie> gogogogo
<dwjie> ...
<hanhuan> nickserv
<going_down> eexpress: 这个nick牛叉吧
<eexpress> 围观
<pityonline> going_down: 够淫荡？
<dwjie> .........
<iyzsong> 不明觉叼
<abing> :-D
<eexpress> abing: oops
<going_down> pityonline: 这是我从某本小说里看到的
<eexpress> abing: 出来了
<BluebirdShao> 淫才
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/237336
<pityonline> going_down: 啥？
<iyzsong> eexpress: 大神，imagebin有啥客户端?
<going_down> eexpress: ubuntu里有啥cad软件没
<going_down> pityonline: going down不是我想出来的，是某本书里写的
<going_down> pityonline: 还有卡木昂
<pityonline> going_down: 当然，这些早有了
<eexpress> iyzsong: 就是脚本。pasteimg
<iyzsong> eexpress: thanks
<bye_bye> eexpress: 有啥好电影推荐吗?
<eexpress> going_down: 那种cad?
<eexpress> bye_bye: 你问反了吧。
<pityonline> going_down: 大家相互引用而已
<bye_bye> eexpress: 我妹子要看 平成狸合战...
<going_down> pityonline: linux下有啥cad
<bye_bye> eexpress: 你可以给帅帅看.
 * iyzsong import pygtk 囧
<eexpress> 2个死家伙，害我搞不清人了。
<going_down> bye_bye: 那是啥
<pity> going_down: 不知道，俺不用那么 gaoji 的东西
<eexpress> 时刻要/w
<bye_bye> going_down: 自己百度.
<going_down> pity: 俺也不喜，但考试要用
<eexpress> iyzsong: 啥？ pasteimg.pl
 * iyzsong 好吧是 paste-img
<iyzsong> eexpress: 嗯 刚找错对象了
<bye_bye> import ... python吧..
<pity> going_down: 你可以搜索下
<bye_bye> iyzsong: 找对象找到ee了?  lol
<going_down> pity: 嗯
<iyzsong> bye_bye: o.o
<eexpress> vala版本的cairo-weather
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<going_down> eexpress: 你找错了对象？果然口味独特
<eexpress> ？
<eexpress> 搞点啥游戏玩？
<going_down> bye_bye: 你有亲妹妹？
<bye_bye> going_down: no
<going_down> eexpress: 养成sm类的呗
<going_down> bye_bye: 哦
<eexpress> going_down	bye_bye: 你有亲妹妹？ <- 此句看着别扭。
<bye_bye> ee
<bye_bye> eexpress: ...
<eexpress> archl: 游戏
<bye_bye> eexpress: 你不说我还不觉得.
<going_down> eexpress: 断句不好
<eexpress> bye_bye: ...
<bye_bye> eexpress: 你一说, 我也不觉得...
<eexpress> 主要是那nick。 lol
<pity> eexpress: 你刚发的好像有不可见字符
<pity> eexpress: 我的 logs 又乱码了
<archl> eexpress: 什么？
<archl> eexpress: 买到电脑了？
<going_down> eexpress: 你在nick那用的啥不可见符号
<archl> going_down: 抱抱你，然后到悬崖边放下去
<pity> going_down: 你那也看不见吗？
<eexpress> pity: ?
<archl> going_down: 看到你的nick就这样
<going_down> pity: 不可见，但没乱码
<eexpress> archl: 没。说游戏。有新的没
<pity> eexpress: 我截个图给你看
<eexpress> 好吧。。。
<going_down> eexpress: 你的opera没有用符号包含nick？
<bye_bye> adam8157: 好大的风...
<eexpress> 啥符号。nick有专门都边框。css的。
<archl> eexpress: http://www.lgdb.org/ 不说了。最近很少玩
<kk> archl ⇪ t: Linux game database | Database for native Linux games
<adam8157> bye_bye: 哪里
<eexpress> adam8157: 发你的本本照片
<archl> adam8157 当，本子到了？
<bye_bye> adam8157: 难道你家那边没有? 我这里目测六级.
<bye_bye>  
<bye_bye>  
<bye_bye>  
<adam8157> archl: 订单都查不到...
<bye_bye>  
<bye_bye>  
<bye_bye>  
<kk> bye_bye:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<adam8157> bye_bye: 做为威海人, 6级真的没感觉
<pity> eexpress: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/157647
<eexpress> 啥嘛。 archl
<archl> eexpress: 我找到了，澳大利亚有我想要的笔记本，三星的 i5 128GB 13.3寸 1600×900。也差不多 7000
<archl> eexpress: 什么啥？
<eexpress> pity: 那是复制的结果。可能有。因为隔开的主题。
<pity> eexpress: 看见中间那个黑色背景的 I 了吗？
<kk> bye_bye: .. ..
<eexpress> archl: 不要棒子的。
<archl> eexpress: 。。。
<adam8157> eexpress: http://www.360buy.com/product/674952.html
<bye_bye>  
<bye_bye>  
<archl> eexpress: 你就是要美国的了。。。
<eexpress> pity: http://imagebin.org/237337
<archl> eexpress: 非常。。。
<pity> eexpress: 是不是 irssi 的问题呀，我遇到过好几次了，只要有人发这种不可见字符，我的 irssi log 就会乱码
<eexpress> archl: 我不是选了2个嘛。给你看了。
<archl> eexpress: 都分辨率低。。。
<eexpress> pity: 哦。irssi那字符的，当然可能。
<archl> eexpress: 听linus的没错。。。
<eexpress> archl: 额。不记得。我去看看。
<pity> eexpress: 呃
<archl> eexpress: 我以前15寸的都 1440 × 900。不能比 1440 * 900 更低了！
<eexpress> 不是没分辨率看嘛。taobao
<eexpress> 1920x1080 才舒服
<archl> eexpress: 中国的网站都没把这个当回事，因为都追求性价比。。。
<eexpress> 其他都看过。就是分辨率没地方看。
<archl> eexpress: 都破万
<qiao> 那位有 生活大爆炸 主题曲的完整版 (mp3)
<going_down> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/157647
<archl> 1920 ×1080 的笔记本
<eexpress> going_down: ?
<going_down> 和
<going_down> 嗯嗯
<going_down> 嗯嗯
<eexpress> archl: 好吧。1440起步
<going_down> eexpress: 输入法崩溃
<eexpress> 蛋蛋那破本本，啥分辨率？
<eexpress> going_down: ? 你？
<eexpress> g҈o҈i҈n҈g҈_҈d҈o҈w҈n҈
<eexpress> archl: 选好。记得告诉我。
<going_down> eexpress: 10.1寸屏1000*600分辨率也不爽
<BluebirdShao> 新出的 thinkpad 那键盘真是越来越恶心了
<eexpress> 小屏幕不要
<eexpress> 键盘排列不好的，更不要。
<going_down> eexpress: 想要高分辨率的手机和本本
<eexpress> 就asus和lenove的键盘排列，还正常。
<eexpress> 手机无所谓
<going_down> eexpress: 我的那个eeepc
 * pityonline 奇怪，刚用 iconv 转换聊天记录，发现 eexpress 发的那行并没有不可见字符，而是这个 17:20 < qiao> <85><85><85><85><85><85>
<BluebirdShao> 经典的键盘难道就这样被 lenovo 给搞掉了，不用心做产品还不如还给 ibm 做
<eexpress> 你啥时候有 eeepc
<going_down> eexpress: 买了一段时间了
<eexpress> pityonline: 使用浏览器，就不会乱码。折腾啥
<eexpress> going_down: 你够淫荡。。。还买上网本。
<pityonline> eexpress: 浏览器还得登录
<going_down> eexpress: 当时京东特价
<eexpress> 我的，早不见了。都懒得找。
<pityonline> eexpress: 你用的啥客户端？
<going_down> eexpress: 1699入的手
<BluebirdShao> thinkpad 那蓝色的 Enter 键呢？哪去了那蓝色的 enter 键
<eexpress> pityonline: 你猜
<pityonline> eexpress: 最讨厌猜了
<eexpress> going_down: 不上4k，你对不起自己吧。
<eexpress> pityonline: lol
<pityonline> eexpress: 直接说不得了
<eexpress> 通常要5k，才好用。
<eexpress> g҈o҈i҈n҈g҈_҈d҈o҈w҈n҈
<eexpress> opera
<pityonline> eexpress: ……
<pityonline> 居҉然҉用҉菊҉花҉体҉…҉…҉
<BluebirdShao> 不看还好，看了 thinkpad x 系列的键盘绝对要对联想爆粗
<eexpress> 大家推荐本本啦。
<CyrusYzGTt> alienware
<going_down> pityonline: 他个呕破弱迷。当然用那个啦
<eexpress> 要不买一个盒子？外接hdmi?
<pityonline> eexpress: 嗯
<eexpress> uʍop_ƃuᴉoƃ
<going_down> eexpress: mba吧，可以装壕
 * pityonline 神又开始发浪了……
<eexpress> 那破机器，安装系统都成问题
<BluebirdShao> http://www.360buy.com/product/749900.html
<kk> BluebirdShao,啥网址y 【联想0B47082】联想(ThinkPad) 0B47082 USB 小红点键盘【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<eexpress>  ⡎⠑ ⡎⢱ ⡇ ⡷⣸ ⡎⠑    ⡏⢱ ⡎⢱ ⡇⢸ ⡷⣸
<eexpress>  ⠣⠝ ⠣⠜ ⠇ ⠇⠹ ⠣⠝ ⠤⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠣⠜ ⠟⠻ ⠇⠹
<eexpress> oops
<eexpress> 。 居然。。。。。
<archl> eexpress: http://www.amazon.cn/SAMSUNG-%E4%B8%89%E6%98%9F-NP900X3D-A01CN-13-3%E5%AF%B8%E7%AC%94%E8%AE%B0%E6%9C%AC%E7%94%B5%E8%84%91/dp/B008UPOMY2/ref=sr_1_53?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1354027912&sr=1-53
<kk> archl,啥网址y SAMSUNG 三星 NP900X3D-A01CN 13.3寸笔记本电脑(i5-3317U 4G 128GB SSD 核芯显卡 win7 蓝牙4.0 130万像素摄像头 银色)-电脑/IT/办公-亚马逊
<going_down> eexpress: 买个mba然后装win
<going_down> .
<eexpress> 啥键盘哦。
<archl> http://www.amazon.cn/SONY-%E7%B4%A2%E5%B0%BC%E7%AC%94%E8%AE%B0%E6%9C%AC%E7%94%B5%E8%84%91-SVE14A18EC-%E7%99%BD%E7%81%B0%E9%93%B6-%E8%8B%B1%E7%89%B9%E5%B0%94%C2%AE-%E9%85%B7%E7%9D%BF%E2%84%A2-i7-3612QM-%E5%A4%84%E7%90%86%E5%99%A8-%E5%9B%9B%E6%A0%B8%E5%A4%84%E7%90%86%E5%99%A8-4G%E5%86%85%E5%AD%98-750G%E7%A1%AC%E7%9B%98-%E5%88%86%E8%BE%A8%E7%8E%871600-900-%E8%8B%B1%E7%89%B9%E5%B0%94%C2%AE-%E9%AB%98%E
<archl> 6%B8%85%E6%98%BE%E5%8D%A1-4000-AMD-Radeon%E2%84%A2HD7670M-2GB-DVD%E5%88%BB%E5%BD%95%E9%A9%B1%E5%8A%A8%E5%99%A8-%E6%AD%A3%E7%89%88Win7%E7%B3%BB%E7%BB%9F/dp/B008H09EDY/ref=sr_1_58?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1354027912&sr=1-58
<eexpress> i5-3317
<eexpress> Intel HM75？？？
<imadper> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/404-son-and-then-sell-google-google-nexus-4-smartphone-8gb-no-lock-299-need-the-us-ip.html
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: 凌晨4点四儿子再卖！Google 谷歌 Nexus 4 智能手机（8GB、无锁）　$299（需美国IP）»什么值得买
<archl> http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B008H09EDY/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i1
<kk> archl,啥网址y SONY 索尼笔记本电脑 SVE14A18EC/白灰银 英特尔® 酷睿™ i7-3612QM 处理器（2.10 GHz，使用睿频加速技术时最高可达 3.10 GHz）四核处理器 4G内存 750G硬盘 分辨率1600*900 英特尔® 高清显卡 4000 / AMD Radeon™HD7670M, 2GB DVD刻录驱动器 正版Win7系统-电脑/IT/办公-亚马逊
<eexpress> DVD-RW 这不要了。 archl
<imadper> eexpress: 自己拆了光驱, 然后换ssd.
<going_down> archl: 看中尺寸了？
<archl> eexpress: 额。我这次只看分辨率了。。。
<eexpress> imadper: 那不合适吧
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<imadper> adam8157: 你不买?
<imadper> eexpress: 为啥不合适?
<adam8157> imadper: 抢不到啊
<archl> eexpress: 回到了 联想的，这个好。 http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B009O8RYV2/ref=sr_1_61?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1354027912&sr=1-61
<kk> archl,啥网址y Lenovo 联想 Yoga13 笔记本电脑(英特尔®酷睿i5-3317U 4G 128G极速固态硬盘 摄像头 蓝牙 HDMI IPS广视角屏幕 支持十点触控 Win8 13.3英寸 日光橙)-电脑/IT/办公-亚马逊
<imadper> adam8157: 和你的电脑一起送过来, 省运费了.
<imadper> adam8157: ... 能吧... 有米国ip就行.
<adam8157> imadper: 百通不给运手机...
<imadper> .................还有这规矩?
<eexpress> imadper: 我要退光驱，退系统。可以不
<adam8157> eexpress: 所以水货x230吧
<eexpress> 这我看过。 archl 还可以。
<eexpress> adam8157: 呵呵。拿人下水。
<maplebeats> eexpress: 我好像错过了什么
<archl> eexpress: 以前看的这个都是低分辨率的版本。
<maplebeats> archl: eexpress 你们在说什么呃
<kk> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • wubi安装12.10版，但进不去系统界面。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394179 我的电脑是hpcq40，显卡是ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series (512 MB)，主板是Compal 30FF。之前已经安装了win8和win7的双系统。刚刚在win7系统下，用wubi安装了ubuntu12.10，安装过程中没有出现问题，很顺利。 …
<eexpress> archl: ?
<eexpress> 你赶紧买。测试后，我马上买。 archl
<eexpress> maplebeats: 自己看上面
<going_down> maplebeats: 你们饭团几个人呀
<maplebeats> going_down: 那是什么
<eexpress> 哪天我骂饭团，后来发现是谁假冒的去了。
<eexpress> 是 jusss?
<maplebeats> eexpress: 看不到啊
<eexpress> 头2天
<going_down> maplebeats: 你不是饭团吗
<maplebeats> eexpress: 还有人假冒我？
<maplebeats> going_down: 怎么了～
<eexpress> 是哦
<eexpress> going_down
<maplebeats> eexpress: 假冒我又没什么好处，还是冒牌神比较安逸～
<going_down> maplebeats: 饭，团，吃饭的团体吧，所以想知道你们饭团几个人
<maplebeats> going_down: 。。。。。。。
<eexpress> archl: 明天我去实体店看去。
<going_down> maplebeats: 难道你们饭团就你一个？
<maplebeats> eexpress: archl快告诉我你们在说什么啊
<maplebeats> going_down: 或许也许可能吧
<eexpress> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=165801
<maplebeats> eexpress: 什么破玩意
<going_down> maplebeats: 把我也加入你们饭团吧，你是第一个加入的所以是0号，我是1号，
<eexpress> 测试 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=165801
<maplebeats> going_down: 跟我混又没前途，你跟eexpress混吧。。。神2号等着你
 * maplebeats 汗，正准备吐槽那程序，居然跑了
<going_down> shui觉
<hanchuan> :-S
<archl> maplebeats: 买电脑
<archl> maplebeats: 我要睡了。
<archl> maplebeats: 晚安
 * maplebeats 睡觉
<freedom> 有人在吗？
<cleamoon> 真的是老色鬼不在就清净呀
<mugebjgd> ofan, 用xubuntu了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 节操呢
<mugebjgd> ofan, 没了
<mugebjgd> ofan, 因为图省事 不用维护
<mugebjgd> ofan, 用了lts
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我依然arch
<maxiaojun> 用Ubuntu和節操有關？
<mugebjgd> maxiaojun, 哈哈哈
<ofan> maxiaojun: mugebjgd 的节操就是不用ubuntu
<ofan> 现在已经完全没了
<mugebjgd> ofan, ubuntu的软件中心真心好玩啊
<mugebjgd> ofan, 确实比arch的好看多了
<mugebjgd> ofan, XD
<piggybox> ofan俨然一卫道士的样子
<ofan> mugebjgd: 啧啧 你第一次见吧
<maxiaojun> Arch的道是啥？The Arch Way？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 是不是有种农民工进城的感觉
<mugebjgd> ofan, 恩 对
<mugebjgd> ofan, 从来没感受过
<mugebjgd> ofan, 太牛逼了 全gui
<mugebjgd> ofan, 不用打字额
<ofan> mugebjgd: 不过其实我虚拟机里用kubuntu
<ofan> 但只用作开发
<mugebjgd> ofan, kde就算了
<mugebjgd> ofan, xfce速度快 我的上网本破
<ofan> arch折腾不起kde
<ofan> 跑了？
<ofan> 网速破表了
<kk>  06:59
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/Zg75b.jpg
<jusss> ofan: 壕，nexus4又发售了，你抢了没
<mengfei> 早……
<ofan> 擦 说完就走
#ubuntu-cn 2012-11-28
<Qi> 没人？
<Qi> Knock~ Knock~
 * kk 3.0.0-26-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 25 17:20:50 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你说有没有可能早出时光机？
 * jusss 想要台时光机
<madper> imtxc_: linux系统的平板/手机就是好. 平板上面开cifs的server, 然后电脑连过去直接考文件, 数据线/驱动都不用了~
<imtxc_> madper: 安卓也可以啊
<madper> imtxc_: linux系统.
<imtxc_> madper: .
<madper> imtxc_: 我说的这个范围广.
<jusss> madper: webos？
<madper> jusss: .
 * jusss 正在听 加州招待所，^_^
<MeaCulpa_> .
<madper> MeaCulpa_: 早, 胖叔.
<imtxc_> madper: webos上面游戏多么
<madper> imtxc_: 多. 问题是, 只有游戏多. 我想要的几个软件做的都不好.
<evik> 大家好，请教一个问题
<imtxc_> madper: 你想要嘛软件
<madper> imtxc_: 想要一个好的pdf阅读器. 现在我打算自己移植一个过去.
<evik> 昨晚进行了一次软件更新，然后中途强制结束了更新，今天开机，无限网卡、摄像头、喇叭都不能用了，什么问题啊？谢谢
<madper> imtxc_: 自带的adobe弱爆了.
<imtxc_> madper: gaoj
<madper> imtxc_: no
<madper> evik: 就是你悲剧了. 没别的问题.
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt:  蚩尤只是脸色一变之间就产生了这等力量。强悍的脸上闪过一
<jusss> 丝讶异，但不久又恢复平静，“我不久就要闭关修练‘魔神不灭、扭转乾坤、无敌大魔功’，部落的事，就要你们五大魔将费心了。——太古天帝传”
<MeaCulpa_> madper: 早
<MeaCulpa_> madper: 那个，pReader for WebOS还行么？
<madper> MeaCulpa_: 挺好, 不稳定版特别好用!
<madper> MeaCulpa: 我现在看书, 都不用pdf的了, 直接用网上下载的html版本的, 然后用那个看.
<MeaCulpa> madper: 你有Pre?
<madper> MeaCulpa: 没...
<jusss> evik: 都是更新惹得祸，lol
<madper> MeaCulpa: tp.
<MeaCulpa> madper: 我想我这个BB坏掉以后，会去买个Pre3...只要那时候还有这货
<evik> madper 老早想过一次重装一次系统，硬盘啥的也塞满了，没下去手，这次非重装不可。。
<MeaCulpa> madper: WebOS上若干App用得很爽
<madper> MeaCulpa: 肯定有货.
<madper> MeaCulpa: 如果你努力用坏你的bb....
<jusss> madper: 不是不出了吗
<MeaCulpa> madper: 为啥，不是早死了么，为啥还有那么多存活
<madper> MeaCulpa: 存货多呀.... 卖不出去... 谁买?
<MeaCulpa> madper: 我一般出去旅游啥的就把BB扔家里换Veer
<madper> MeaCulpa: 恩, veer挺好的. 就是太小了....
<jusss> MeaCulpa: veer感觉很小吧
<MeaCulpa> madper: 新的WebOS社区版不支持兰东西...
<madper> jusss: 不除了怎么了?
<MeaCulpa> Veer其实还好，就是app装多了手机电池顶不住
<madper> MeaCulpa: 新的webos社区起不来.
<madper> MeaCulpa: 我订阅他们的邮件列表了, 一周也就五六个patch
<MeaCulpa> 我现在的Veer也只有一天的活路了
<jusss> 一个被抛弃的...
<jusss> 跟symbian...
<madper> jusss: 错了, 比sb先进多了.
<MeaCulpa> Veer充电麻烦，吸力充电头不支持直接交流电，充电座又不支持低电压
<MeaCulpa> jusss: Veer是唯一的Linux手机OS
<jusss> madper: 都是被抛弃的命运
<MeaCulpa> s/Veer/WebOS
<madper> jusss: 不.
<madper> jusss: 新的hp ceo很喜欢webos
<MeaCulpa> madper: Veer充电很麻烦，usb线如果直接连插座，充不进
<jusss> MeaCulpa: linux不是只是指内核吗
<madper> MeaCulpa: 为啥? 变压器的输出不同,他不认?
<MeaCulpa> jusss: WebOS很多app安装的时候用patch装的，熟悉啊
<MeaCulpa> madper: 对
<soiamso> hp能信。。
<MeaCulpa> madper: 我另外有个磁力插座，但那个重啊
<MeaCulpa> madper: 自带的小插头很cute, 但是光那个却不行
<madper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 这个是个问题.... 喵的, 我的移动电源估计也不认了...
<evik> jusss 什么原因呢？不能死的不明不白啊！
<MeaCulpa> madper: 认不了
<madper> MeaCulpa: tp链接电脑不能充电! 这个是个问题!
<MeaCulpa> madper: 我的电源就认不了
<jusss> evik: 不知，从不更新，顶多从装
<madper> MeaCulpa: veer连电脑能充电?
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: +1 for HP
<MeaCulpa> madper: 可以
<MeaCulpa> madper: 但是要选择charge only or usb
<madper> MeaCulpa: 那已经很幸福了....
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 我打错了，是两个？号
<MeaCulpa> madper: 就这个选项，造成一般的电源不认
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: HP的任何claim都不能信
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: HP就一个新加坡皮包公司
<madper> MeaCulpa: 我这里, 只有usb大容量存储....这么一个选项... 如果不选, 他还会提示你, 如果要充电, 就用自带的变压器, 电脑不能给这个设备充电... 坑跌..
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 你还是等jolla吧
<MeaCulpa> madper: HP 董事会连CEO都不信，你信它CEO?
<evik> jusss 太悲剧了，谢谢了
<madper> MeaCulpa: 信. 不信还能怎么样?
<MeaCulpa> madper: HP高官都是捞米的打工仔啊
<MeaCulpa> madper: 就是一个职业经理人淘金的地方
<madper> MeaCulpa: 问题是, 你不用webos你用啥?
<MeaCulpa> madper: 恩，真没其他好选择
<madper> MeaCulpa: 那就只能等hp...
<MeaCulpa> madper: iOS贵，Android看不上
<MeaCulpa> madper: 我还可以等黑莓10...我等Qt...
<madper> MeaCulpa: 贵还可以吧, 反正也是两年买一个..
<madper> MeaCulpa: 黑莓10.. 看上去很漂亮, 别的不了解.
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 你说的对，Linux只是一个内核，WebOS只是最接近大多数桌面Linux based OS用法的OS
<MeaCulpa> madper: 反正我有iPod Touch... 手机我需要输入安逸，必须全键盘
<soiamso> madper: firefox os
<madper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 必须全键盘+1
<madper> soiamso: mozilla = 慢.
<MeaCulpa> madper: BB 键盘适合男人手指，Veer/Pre适合妹子手指
<madper> MeaCulpa: 恩, bb的键盘确实很舒服.
<soiamso> madper: JIT
<madper> soiamso: JIT啥?
<MeaCulpa> madper: 刚修剪完指甲玩BB, 过一个月就玩Veer...
<madper> MeaCulpa: 一个月...
<soiamso> madper: 手机上javascript 运行的时间比web长，所以mozilla不会慢
<madper> MeaCulpa: ... 你用指甲按? 不疼吗?
<MeaCulpa> madper: Veer键盘适合指甲
<MeaCulpa> madper: 黑莓键盘绝对没法用指甲玩
<madper> MeaCulpa: 没试过.. 等我的bb坏了, 我也弄一个webos的手机.
<madper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 黑莓的用指甲会疼...
<MeaCulpa> HP...
<MeaCulpa> 过量年我也杀回HP, 漫天要价
<MeaCulpa> s/量/两
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 那员工会有优惠吗，hp
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 不知，没啥吧
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 哦，
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: veer 现在什么价位？
<jusss> MeaCulpa: pre3是最后出的一款机子吗？
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 应该是吧
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 哦
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 不知道，taobao...我买的时候还是500出头
<madper> MeaCulpa: 现在要600+了.
<imtxc> madper:
<madper> imtxc: ?
<imtxc> madper: 你要败手机了？
<jusss> 貌似pre3不好找了，pre plus还有
<madper> imtxc: 买不起.
<madper> imtxc: yy一下.
<jusss> g
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • New E17 Release: ALPHA6 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394209 With a beefy changelog accompanying it, I'm pleased to post another alpha. It should be noted that this is the first alpha worthy of receiving the praise "improved LESS CRASHING and IMPROVEMENTS TO NOT CRASHING". Changelog: Translation updates AMD K10 temperature sensor support …
<iIlL0oO> cat a.txt | xlicpboard 是这么用吗？
<iIlL0oO> | xclipboard
<soiamso> iIlL0oO: man
<iIlL0oO> soiamso: 搞定了，xclipboard 不能用，安装 xclip 就ok了。
<iIlL0oO> soiamso: 多谢
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新装12.04问题及办法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394211 我的机器状态： 原系统：win7 新装：ubuntu12.04 硬件概要 联想 CPU英特尔 Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2080 @ 1.73GHz 主板LENOVO - 英特尔 945PM (Calistoga-PM) + ICH7-M/U 内存Ramaxel Technology 1GByte DDR2-SDRAM 666 MHz 单通道 显卡nVIDIA GeForce 8400M G …
<hamo> 蛋蛋壕又wtf了？
<archl> roylez: 巧克力到了，有点甜。。。
<archl> roylez: 靠。。。甜的巧克力不好吃。。。
<archl> roylez: 以后不买这个了。。。
<ryan_turner> Hi, can someone help me proofread 4 chinese sentences?
<hoxily> > "hi" * 10086
<kk> hoxily, hihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihi
<cherrot> kk: 你很聪明
<kk> cherrot, 是的，我是一个superintelligent的机器人。  ㍣ 
<cherrot> ryan_turner: :)
<ryan_turner> 大笑
<ryan_turner> cherrot, 请 :D
<cherrot> ryan_turner: 哪四个句子？
<ryan_turner> 我想学习
<ryan_turner> 它是一个商业电子邮件。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 不甜的巧克力只有我国有...西方人的都甜
<ryan_turner> cherrot: 我想估计成本。 我想100个单位。 请包括运到美国。 我重视的规格。 单位是英寸。
<ryan_turner> cherrot: 我翻译了一些。
<airead> kk: 你很笨
<ryan_turner> 我觉得这是不好的。
<kk> airead, 当然可以。  ㍣ 
<cherrot> ryan_turner: 这是你翻译的结果？ 的确很难懂
<airead> kk: 可以什么？
<ryan_turner> 这是可悲的.
<ryan_turner> lol
<cherrot> kk: 你是没有上下文的，对么
<roylez> archl: 废话，糖精弄的，能不甜么
<ryan_turner> 说中国是很难的
<ryan_turner> 在我看来
<ryan_turner> cherrot, 你会讲英语吗？
<cherrot> ryan_turner: lol 原文意思是不是说 我需要100英寸的货物，我想估计一下包括将这些货物运送到美国的成本？
<cherrot> ryan_turner: a little.
<ryan_turner> hahahaha no!
 * cherrot is away: lunch time. bye :D
<airead> kk, 擦
<kk> airead, 我总是尽我所能。  ㍣ 
<ryan_turner> roylez 你能帮助我吗？
<airead> kk, 我总是尽你所能擦么？
<roylez> ryan_turner: 什么？
<ryan_turner> 翻译
<roylez> ryan_turner: 恐怕没空
<ryan_turner> 好,谢谢你
<huntxu> ryan_turner: 原文是什麽
<ryan_turner> 在英语吗？
<huntxu> ryan_turner: yes
<ryan_turner> I want to get an estimate (of cost). I want 100 units. Please include shipping to the United States. I have attached (to an email) the specifications. The units are inches.
<ryan_turner> 我的中国是不好的 -- 谢谢你对我的帮助
<huntxu> ryan_turner: learning Chinese?
<ryan_turner> 冉冉
<ryan_turner> 这是困难的
<huntxu> ryan_turner: I want to get an estimate(of cost) -> 我想知道大概的費用
<ryan_turner> Ahhhh
<huntxu> ryan_turner: I want 100 units -> I want 100 units (of the product) -> 我需要 100 件
<huntxu> ryan_turner: Please include shipping (freight) to the US -> 費用估計包括到美國的運費
<huntxu> ryan_turner: I have attached the specifications (of the products). The units are inches -> 我已將產品規格附在郵件，規格單位是英寸
<ryan_turner> Interesting. i have a lot more to learn.
<ryan_turner> Mine was... very bad.
<ryan_turner> (and very different)
<ryan_turner> 谢谢!!!!!
<huntxu> ryan_turner: but you can read well, that's cool
<ryan_turner> I find reading much easier than writing.
<huntxu> indeed
<ryan_turner> Are you a native chinese speaker?
<LiuYan> it applied to us too when learning English. reading < writing
<huntxu> ryan_turner: all in this room are except you, I'm afraid, lol
<ryan_turner> I just tried to speak on the phone.
<ryan_turner> It did not go well.
<piggybox> speak Chinese?
<ryan_turner> yes.
<piggybox> well, everyone has to start somewhere
<ryan_turner> 坏主意
<ryan_turner> haha :)
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • 安装myeclipse出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394219 官方下载的myeclipse 10是一个.run文件。点击运行之后出错如下： 统计信息: 发表于 由 ub36241189 — 2012-11-28 12:37
<Freebuilder> 刷了 cm10，没谷歌市场，有没有单独的谷歌市场包？
<palomino|working> 有
<palomino|working> cm上有下载
<palomino|working> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/index.php?title=Latest_Version/Google_Apps
<Freebuilder> palomino|working, 你的链接打开是这个 There is currently no text in this page. You can search for this page title in other pages, or search the related logs.
<palomino|working> 那你自己搜吧
<Freebuilder> palomino|working, 只搜到了一个超大的谷歌应用包，但我不想要，我只想要谷歌市场一个。
<palomino|working> 解开
<palomino|working> 自己放到system/app下去
<Freebuilder> palomino|working, 好吧
<Freebuilder> palomino|working, 删除系统自带应用是不是也只要到那个目录下删除即可？
<palomino|working> 是
<Freebuilder> palomino|working, 好，谢谢！
<palomino|working> np
<ryan_turner> huntxu, is this right for saying 3d printer? 3d打印机的构造?
 * hamo_dooloo 蛋蛋壕又wtf了？
<cfy> xfdown坏了。。。
<Freebuilder> 机锋市场可靠不？
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 关于grub rescue的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394222 今天我在win7下将E盘分出空间安装的ubuntu删除，重启后，系统出现了gurb rescue，无法进入系统，根据相关帖子，我试着恢复gurb，但是我使用ls将所有列车的分区全部试了一面，都是显示unknown filesystem，真不知道 …
<hechao> 有人知道QT中文方面的irc频道吗
<iGoogle> hechao: rf搞这些。找 xwinx
<iGoogle> cfy: 搞啥？
<hechao> 这iGoogle发的是什么意思
<huntxu> ryan_turner: '3d printer' is only '3d打印机'
<ryan_turner> Thank you
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 蛤蟆君
<huntxu> hamo_dooloo: 喲，這個後綴好
<jyfl987> cfy: 额 你老来了啊
 * MeaCulpa z.cn灵异啊，上礼拜看个东西没有，就在下面吐了一下...这礼拜就有了...
<roylez> huntxu: 渣蛤蟆的erc估计挂了
<ryan_turner> huntxu, do you have someone teaching you english?
 * hamo_dooloo lol
<ryan_turner> :)
<imtxc> hamo_dooloo: 你多少级了？
<hamo_dooloo> imtxc: 2级...我是好人，从不解雇冒险者...
<jusss> hamo_dooloo: 据说你们公司年底之后下载音乐要收钱了
<imtxc> 色象呢
<hamo_dooloo> imtxc: 两个军委主席忠诚度加起来都快2000了
<hamo_dooloo> jusss: 据说是，据说是套餐，多少钱一共下多少首
<imtxc> hamo_dooloo: 军委主席不给了，还没老婆属性高呢
<jusss> hamo_dooloo: 哦，果然要开始搞了
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: ....
<jusss> 我还以为是谣传
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 我这边挂的3次，现在都只有500左右忠诚度
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 红色武器你有几件？
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 红色武器？
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 没这么gaoji的东西...
<imtxc> roylez: hamo_dooloo 红色的好像厉害，昨天我捡了一把刀
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 我还在朝霞山道混
<imtxc> hamo_dooloo: 我就在山道地一层里面捡回来的
<jusss> hamo_dooloo: 你们在玩网页游戏？
<hamo_dooloo> imtxc: 这么gaoji
<imtxc> hamo_dooloo: 名字是红颜色的，攻击好像挺高的
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 去那石窟了
<hamo_dooloo> jusss: YY游戏
<roylez> imtxc hamo_dooloo 一把叫做夺命的刀，一只叫做屠龙的镖
<ampi4> hello good morning i comes from uruguay its morning i got a question if any one of you can write in ocxidental letter .. well i buy a taiwan card is an avermedia model avertv super 9 i ask in the ubuntu support channel but no luck there someone tell me no luck with audio is the problem any one know how the card is recognized ??
<ampi4> thx
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 叫屠龙的，难道不应该是刀？
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 叫夺命的，难道不应该是镖？
<iIlL10Oo> ampi4: what card ?
<ampi4> avermedia avertv super 9
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 你小说看多了
<iIlL10Oo> ampi4: where to buy it ?
<imtxc> roylez: 对 夺命
<ampi4> in the local store
<ampi4> why
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 日本人不看小李飞刀和倚天屠龙
<imtxc> roylez: 不过我给弄没了
<imtxc> 难道红色的武器不好得到么
<roylez> imtxc: 你干啥了？...
<roylez> imtxc: 不能强化啊，相当有暗黑里的暗金
<ryan_turner> ampi4: pactl load-module module-loopback
<imtxc> roylez: 卖了换钱花了，我刚去那什么山道就捡到了，我以为很容易捡到呢
<roylez> imtxc: ... 卖钱只有50块...
<ryan_turner> ampi4: also if you're using TvTime, try tvtime | arecord -D hw:1,0 -f S16_LE -c2 -r32000 | aplay -
<roylez> imtxc: 夺命的攻击力 85
<imtxc> 对啊 谁知道再打不出来了
<imtxc> 恩 85
<roylez> imtxc: 那匕首的基础攻击力才25
 * hamo_dooloo 你们太gaoji了...
<imtxc> hamo_dooloo: roylez 我以为那个很好得呢
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 屠龙的攻击力 100
 * hamo_dooloo 求赠送...为啥我就拿不到。。。
<imtxc> roylez: 你在山道第几层捡到的
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: imtxc 你俩都加幸运了吧？
<imtxc> hamo_dooloo: 没有啊
<roylez> imtxc: 这哪里记得
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 一个专精探宝的，幸运10+
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 你还养了小偷...
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 现在我的目标是幸运加到30去用商人戒指
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 商人戒指带探宝 level 2
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 7天的探宝才4000块
<ampi4> so ryan_turner what is the last command after aplay at the last close ??
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 额...我也得去搞点便宜的小偷去了...
<Guest17918> 有用zsh的嗎 問個問題 我在zsh執行某些命令 返回的信息裏會有寫奇怪的unicode字符 比如date +%F 返回2;date +2012-11-28 （2；前面還有是個unicode字符 我電腦不能顯示複製不過來） bash下一切正常 只返回2012-11-28 有人知道怎麼回事嗎
<iIlL10Oo> 武器不重要，关键是使用武器的人
<ryan_turner> ampi4, 1. in terminal run: pactl load-module module-loopback
<ryan_turner> ampi4, 2. Start tvtime with: tvtime | arecord -D hw:1,0 -f S16_LE -c2 -r32000 | aplay -
<iIlL10Oo> Guest17918: 估计是颜色代码
<ryan_turner> ampi4, 3. Start (install) QT Jack Control interface, setup input device as hw:1,0 and output as default, start the service, for me it produced a server error, cancel out of the error, and close all by right clicking on icon in tray. At this point the audio kicks in
<iIlL10Oo> Guest17918: 类似 [\[\e[36;1m\]
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: http://blog.jgc.org/2012/11/the-greatest-google-mail-feature-you.html
<kk> roylez ⇪ ti: The greatest Google Mail feature you may not be using | John Graham-Cumming
<Guest17918> iIlL10Oo: 你發的那個我看不懂 我這顯示的是一個方框 裏面4x4的格子上四個數字 好像問題和%有關 我只執行date沒問題 帶格式參數就出問題
<iIlL10Oo> Guest17918: 里面的数字是多少，其实就是16进制码，不可显示的字符
<iIlL10Oo> Guest17918: 比如你的local是gbk, 但字符是utf-8的，就不可显示
 * slucx 话说icwseasel真的是见到webqq就挂
<Guest17918> iIlL10Oo: 裏邊內容是 001b 從左往右從上往下的順序 我locale是enus-utf8
<ampi4> soo many thx ryan_turner ubuntu ask maeby mark as solve 73 from cx4frn Montevideo uruguay
<ryan_turner> What
<ryan_turner> Lol
<iIlL10Oo> Guest17918: 001b可能是半个汉字，连续的多发几个看看
 * cherrot is back (gone 02:36:25)
<slucx> 把firebug卸载了好了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) cherrot
<cherrot> roylez: 顿时清醒  momo roylez
<Guest17918> iIlL10Oo: 固定的 每次都是這個
<Guest17918> 0012後面跟的2; 然後是我執行的命令 然後是返回信息
<Guest17918> iIlL10Oo: *001b*
<iIlL10Oo> Guest17918: 哦，0x001b 是 ESC 按键
<Guest17918> iIlL10Oo: python -c "print 'ss%s' % 1"
<Guest17918> iIlL10Oo: 執行這個也是一樣的問題 有個百分號就出問題
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请教，为什么从官网下载的ubuntu12.10标注是763MB而下载完成后却是800MB呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394223 我用的是ubuntu studio 12.10 是不是系统算法的问题呢。 求解，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 alfonso_t — 2012-11-28 14:06
<iIlL10Oo> Guest17918: 我装个zsh体验一下
<cherrot> roylez: 戳戳  求福利
<iIlL10Oo> Guest17918: 我这里正常啊
 * hamo_dooloo 目击
<iIlL10Oo> Guest17918: 删了配置文件试试
<Guest17918> iIlL10Oo: 好像確實和顏色代碼有關 我單輸入%敲回車 顯示1;fg: no current job 我檢查下配置文件
<jusss>  > Time.now
<kk> jusss, 2012-11-28 14:42:58 +0800
<roylez> cherrot: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDgwMjg5MjIw.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 100%神级cos：50种动物—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
 * cherrot 吓了一跳。。
<cherrot> roylez: dooloo上的看过了
<cherrot> roylez: hamo 目击到了什么……
<iIlL10Oo> Guest17918: export PS1="" 试试
<roylez> cherrot: 先踢再说
<Guest17918> 額 問下git怎麼revert到最後一次commit
<ofan> Guest17918: 保留修改？
<cherrot> Guest17918: 临时的话可以 rebase ， git community book 中有详细方法
<roylez> Guest17918: git revert HEAD？
<Guest17918> 嗯 我小修改了一點oh-my-zsh的設置 備份好了 怎麼還原回去
<ofan> checkout
<cherrot> Guest17918: git rebase, git revert, git checkout
<cherrot> Guest17918: git reset 不是 rebase ...
<Guest17918> cherrot: 我有unstaged的修改 用checkout 還原回去了
<Guest17918> 貌似默認的設置也有這個問題。
<jusss> imtxc: 那个查看当前网络有多少程序在联网的指令是啥？我忘了
<cherrot> jusss: netstat ?
<imtxc> jusss: netstat -ap|grep LISTENING  ?
<soiamso> jusss: lsof -i
<Freebuilder> http://bbs.gfan.com/android-5440312-1-1.html
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: cm10 主题总是无法使用机锋论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不
 * IRChat is away: I'm busy
 * IRChat is back (gone 00:00:02)
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不去了...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 喜欢上这个包了 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DfjtbG4Xlo&feature=related
<kk> roylez,啥网址y YouTube - Timbuk2 Q Backpack Unpacking + First Look
<BluebirdShao> 有什么方法可以查看一家网站用的是什么操作系统呢？
<BluebirdShao> i need some tips.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没看出有特别之处
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 轻，适合没车的穷人
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没用，电脑重
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 如何访问宿主的共享目录？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394228 WIN的话直接网上邻居就可以了，UBUNTU的话不知道怎么访问这个文件夹， 搜狗截图_2012-11-28_14-42-32.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 13378333 — 2012-11-28 15:27
<iIlL10Oo> BluebirdShao: 有个在线的工具可以查，名字忘了
<BluebirdShao> iIlL10Oo: 那 www.163.com 用的什么系统呢？
<iIlL10Oo> BluebirdShao: 那个工具的网址找不到了，  163不用探测，肯定是linux
<BluebirdShao> iIlL10Oo: 依据？
<iGoogle> BluebirdShao: 只有京东使用asp。
<cherrot> iIlL10Oo: 比如可以ping一下 简单的判定
<iGoogle> 明显看得出的。nmap可以刷对方的os
<iGoogle> 只是也是特征判断的，不一定准确。 BluebirdShao
<danielfeng> 问个问题，大家bash命令往上翻的时候会有命令残留，能解决？
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<iGoogle> danielfeng: history
<iGoogle> cfy: 有好玩的没。
<cfy> iGoogle: mei...
<danielfeng> iGoogle: 每次翻到长命令，就会有一段字符残留，然后回车才能去除。
<iGoogle> danielfeng: 你不会上翻搜索的哦。
<iGoogle> 输入几个字母，然后up。就是搜索。
<iGoogle> 长了，可以ctrl-c从来
<danielfeng> ctrl-r 可以
<danielfeng> 嗯嗯，可是比如粘帖一个长命令终端里面也几乎看不清，不能修改
<iGoogle> bind '"\e[A": history-search-backward'
<iGoogle> bind '"\e[B": history-search-forward'
<iGoogle> 写到.bashrc。
<danielfeng> 好，我试试，3q iGoogle
<iGoogle> 不bind，就写到.xinputrc
<iGoogle> 比ctrl-r方便
<MeaCulpa> ... 直接vi模式...蛋够疼的话
<nopcall> 在arch里怎么互换ctrl+capslock。不用 setxkdbmap。。。有没有更好的办法。
<danielfeng> 其实，主要是贴长串命令，然后也是不能修改，显示字符的位置会和实际不一样。
<iGoogle> 掐掐酷胖。我这就是vi
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: :P 你疼
<iGoogle> danielfeng: 你这似乎是你的PS1的问题。虽然我不明确你的意思。
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 掐掐
<danielfeng> 对对，PS1问题
<danielfeng> PS1="\[\e[01;33m\A \e[01;35m\u\e[01;30m@\e[01;32m\h\] \e[0m[\e[01;34m\W\e[0m] "
<iGoogle> PS1的，少使用utf8的字符。
<danielfeng> 我这样写的
<iGoogle> 简单点，就没事。
<piggybox> BluebirdShao: 网易好像是用freebsd的
<iGoogle> 彩色字符嘛
<iGoogle> 容易干扰。
<danielfeng> 是彩色的。。
<cherrot> iIlL10Oo: 你访问 www.163.com  看 HTTP-Header, 服务器用的是 nginx ，这种字段没人闲的但疼去伪造一个
<iGoogle> shell判断彩色字符编码，困难的。导致判断不对位置。就是这样。
<danielfeng> 怪不得。。
<danielfeng> 我之前以为是PS1设置了太长之类的
<iGoogle> cherrot: 不用看。除开京东，大网站都是linux
<iIlL10Oo> cherrot: 是啊
<iGoogle> 和太长也有关系啊
<cherrot> iGoogle: 某天发现京东是asp时的确很惊讶。。。
<iGoogle> cherrot: 是吧。
<cherrot> iGoogle: 当时赶紧就把密码改得跟谁都不一样  余额全花掉了。。。
<iIlL10Oo> BluebirdShao: wget --save-headers www.163.com
<iGoogle> 。。。我是不去。记得京东的搜索。结果十分混乱。
<piggybox> iGoogle: freebsd网站上说新浪和网易都是它的用户
<iGoogle> piggybox: 这不确定了。可能某些服务器而已
<iGoogle> 刷出来的，都是只显示linux。额，以前我做过列表，是有freebsd的。
<BluebirdShao> iIlL10Oo: server: nginx?
<iGoogle> piggybox: http://imagebin.org/237406
<sou_> asp 招人黑
<iGoogle> sina才是。
<cherrot> iGoogle: ebay 也是windows啊
<piggybox> iGoogle: ebay这个比较惊讶，它不是java shop，怎么会用windows呢
<cherrot> iGoogle: 新浪也用Linux了，可能有些是freebsd吧
<iGoogle> 别人服务器多。难说都是那种。
<huangjingscnc> ?
<IRChat> huangjingscnc, ?
<cherrot> 银行内部都是IBM的大机，web服务器却是windows。。怪不得网银都这么恶心。。
<iIlL10Oo> BluebirdShao: Cache-Control: max-age=80  , X-Via: 1.1 stsz69:80 (Cdn Cache Server V2.0), 1.1 zjfy75:8889 (Cdn Cache Server V2.0)
<iGoogle> 银行很奇葩吧。 cherrot 看到没。
<BluebirdShao> iIlL10Oo: 看不大懂什么意思？
<iIlL10Oo> BluebirdShao: Cdn 的
<cherrot> iGoogle: 是啊。。奇葩货
<iGoogle> cdn又不说明问题。 iIlL10Oo
<cherrot> iIlL10Oo: cdn都不一定是网易的机器了
<plattor> Zhe li hao re nao a !
<iGoogle> cdn说不定是呕饭的山寨货。
<cherrot> iGoogle: 我司在边远地区的CDN就是外包的
<BluebirdShao> 这网络知识发现明显不够用
<iGoogle> 恩。这随便的。
<iGoogle> 数据接力而已
<plattor> da jia bu yong shang ban ma ?
<iIlL10Oo> 恩
<iGoogle> plattor: 傻瓜。去换输入法先。
<BluebirdShao> 如果我知道它开了一个 ssh，用什么办法登进去
<iIlL10Oo> 对于网易来说，操作系统已经不重要了
<cherrot> BluebirdShao: 一般都是密钥对的
<iIlL10Oo> BluebirdShao: 可能只是Cdn服务器开来ssh
<cherrot> BluebirdShao: 端口也会避开22，但密钥对是硬伤。。。
<iGoogle> 密钥其实太危险，一丢就大范围危险。还是定期密码可靠。
<iGoogle> 原始点好。
<kk> 新 编译或打包 • make出错,缺少文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394231 出错提示:/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lsapin 统计信息: 发表于 由 li984531 — 2012-11-28 15:56
<imtxc> cherrot: 京东是ASP？
<BluebirdShao> rpcinfo -p 100.42.234.170 出来的一堆东西谁能告诉我一下是啥子意思呀
<cherrot> iGoogle: 一周换一次密码。。
<cherrot> imtxc: 是啊
<iIlL10Oo> BluebirdShao: 出来的是打开的端口吧
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<iGoogle> 坐拥80套房。草
<BluebirdShao> 我用 ubuntu 里面自带的 Port Scan 工具查到它还开了 ssh 22 端口呢
<roylez> iGoogle: 神....
<roylez> iGoogle: 你真富有
<cherrot> imtxc: iGoogle asp.net吧。有些后缀是 .action, 有些后缀是 .aspx， http-header中的server竟然是 JDWS。。。不知道是改了改名字还是真有自己的server
 * palomino|working 清扫 roowe 
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 主席隐藏得很深，按2次tab不够
<BluebirdShao> cherrot: 哪个服务器呀？
<Iansun> 80栋。不是80套
<Iansun> 差远了
<cherrot> BluebirdShao: 首页  貌似是 nginx 然后改名 JDWS
<iGoogle> “天空城市”的大楼将建220层838米
<BluebirdShao> cherrot: 我查看了 www.163.com 的 index.html 它写的是 nginx
<cherrot> BluebirdShao: 恩 京东的写 JDWS lol
<roylez> palomino|working: 为了揍你，我要tab三次
 * palomino|working 揍 roylez 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<BluebirdShao> cherrot: lol 我也看到了，不过不知道什么意思，lol
<cherrot> BluebirdShao: Jing Dong Web Server 或者 鸡动萎缩 精冻猥琐 。。。
<piggybox> cherrot: ...
<palomino|working> ......
<iGoogle> archl: 买机子没。
<roylez> cherrot: good
 * cherrot 被 roylez 耳濡目染。。
<cherrot> roylez: 吃水不忘挖精人 :)
<iGoogle> 永乐调： 主席骑破马，破马撂蹄子，掉到池子里，呕饭。
 * pityonline 找到个下载豆瓣电台红心歌曲的小软件 http://www.newdelete.com/blog/index.php/2012/11/the-watercress-hearts-music-download-tool/ 目前浑身 bug。
<jyfl987> cherrot: 那得感谢你马子的前汉子
<cherrot> iGoogle: 蹄子 池子 是谁。。
<iGoogle> 还没来
<jyfl987> 不是撂撅子么？
<roylez> pityonline: 你这是有多么蛋疼啊
<roylez> pityonline: http://7609.live.streamtheworld.com:80/977_HITS_SC
<roylez> pityonline: 977 hitz channel，mplayer或mocp直接播
<pityonline> roylez: 不是我喜欢的风格啊
<cherrot> jyfl987: ... ... ... ...
<pityonline> roylez: 我为的是下载那些中国摇滚和民谣的歌曲，很多奇葩
<jusss> roylez: 你们在讨论啥
<roylez> pityonline: 我听这个工作都不会分心，很好
<MeaCulpa> 蛋真疼
<pityonline> roylez: 那些电子音乐不是我的菜
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 中国现在还有摇滚么？
<pityonline> roylez: 我对音乐有选择的，不喜欢的对我来说完全没感觉
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 地下有
<jyfl987> cherrot: 下次吃水时候记得要感谢挖井人啊
<cherrot> jyfl987: 恩 这样就可以感谢马子的父母了。。。thanks...
<MeaCulpa> 人民日报又二了...
<jyfl987> cherrot: hiahia
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 被钓鱼了？
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 洋葱网那个？
<jyfl987> 看到个说央视被洋葱新闻给钓鱼了
<MeaCulpa> http://i.imm.io/NdKe.jpeg
<pityonline> roylez: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/157793
<liemehoc> 有没有玩osmocombb的
<roylez> pityonline: http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/da3579094b36acafdddfc7197cd98d1000e99c76.jpg
<plator> I cannot see it
<roylez> pityonline: 神马玩意啊
<pityonline> roylez: 刚下载的一些流氓歌曲
<liemehoc> 有没有玩osmocombb的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我摸的忽悠，不错
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://i.imm.io/NdL4.jpeg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不如我们在这频道里也搞一水VP吧...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 三哥家的？
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 这是神马？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 居然在庙里开会
<MeaCulpa> roylez: <-- VP, recruiting; co-vp, Dooloo; VP, Ruby
<jusss> cherrot: 阿三的会
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 庙...我怎么觉得是澡堂子...小片马赛克墙...
<MeaCulpa> http://i.imm.io/NdLw.jpeg
<cherrot> jusss: 恩
<BluebirdShao> zenmap 挺强大呀
 * MeaCulpa 这年头，美国冻鸡肉都可以拿来走私了...
<archl> MeaCulpa:  。。。肌肉肌肉
<archl> ex
<archl> iGoogle: 我没钱
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 美国鸡也没gaoji到哪去啊 Food 那个纪录片不是就拍过么
<archl> igoogle 明年买
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 从出生到下锅就没见过阳光
<archl> cherrot: 都好啦，我买的所谓啥巧克力，真不好。。。
<cherrot> archl: 买的米国巧克力？ 送谁的 ;)
<archl> cherrot: 买的国产的。 6元 100g
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 便宜啊
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 恍然大悟 lol
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 你一天到晚吃有机自然食品，活的自然，但钱吃光了，平时时间都花在赚钱和吃上，能活到90又如何...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。一天到晚的要求把有机自然食品变成唯一的种类。。。
<archl> cherrot: http://detail.taobao.com/meal_detail.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.3-17667651781.1.4VxUnu&meal_id=26142578&seller_id=1030382237
<kk> archl,啥网址y 付邮卡布提诺试吃100g+第二代新品8口味409克-tmall.com天猫
<archl> cherrot: 我买的那种第一代的已经卖光了。
<archl> cherrot: 真的不好吃。。真的不好吃。。。
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 话说老美垃圾炸鸡吃吃，类固醇打打，浑身腱子肉随便掐你，抢走你妹子你工作， 年纪大了一身病痛，然有美人陪伴养老金伺候，60多岁热热闹闹的挂了... 着两类人谁是温拿谁是卢瑟...
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: indeed, 向我这种天天作息不规律 晚睡 久坐加班的人，吃的再好也不过是多浪费了点粮食。。
<archl> 竟然是甜的天多
<archl> MeaCulpa: 适合人类更新换代。
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 我发现老美宁愿选择后者
<archl> MeaCulpa: 老人就死吧
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 60岁热热闹闹的挂了？ 到还不至于吧
<archl> cherrot: 很可能的
<cherrot> archl: 看上去好美味～
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 是不至于，但是有的人的确用30年干了有的人50年能干的事，然后他活到60有的人在床上躺到90
<archl> cherrot: 1袋5根 10g每根
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我20年干了5年的事。
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 是啊 我是那个羡慕后者却选择前者的人。。这样最痛苦 lol
<MeaCulpa> archl: :P
 * archl 洗澡去了。
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 养生是温拿的追求，却往往成为卢瑟的借口
<MeaCulpa> archl: 这巧克力有啥好吃...看着就没食欲
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 又要开始年会抽签了...
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 18摸就是好啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Oracle在HK机场做广告，号称10个业界巨头中有10个用Oracle存贮, 用Oracle 电脑...
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 不随机抽样。。。
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 抽样规则是从oracle的客户中抽取。。。
<soiamso> 如果IBM不用oracle
<nopcall> test
<kk> nopcall, 点点点.  ㍩ 
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助帖，虚拟机下ubuntu的联网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394237 系统版本是11.04，使用的移动的wlan，windows下联网之后虚拟机下的ubuntu无法联网，求高手指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 successzcg — 2012-11-28 17:18
<plator> whois mao
<archl> MeaCulpa: 就是啦。我找到的都是这样的。说实在的，我不想要盒装的。
<archl> cherrot: 多活一天多想一天。
<cherrot> archl: 少想一点好 不然太累
<archl> cherrot: 大脑累了多幸福P
<cherrot> archl: :D 大脑想东西多了就是空虚
<jiong> hi 。 我是新来的。
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • audacious 播放界面有白色条纹 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394240 ubuntu12.10 中audacious 播放界面有白色条纹 如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 guxiao99168 — 2012-11-28 17:52
<YeLee> 有fvwm高手吗？本来想用Key Tab A 4 WindowList CurrentAtEnd, SelectOnRelease Super_L的办法实现Win+Tab窗口切换的，但就是只能用左边的Win标志键，右边还是不能实现按键释放选中，在后面加上SelectOnRelease Super_R就连左边的标志键也失效了……
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 大家好啊
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 我是新手  请多多指教啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 你好
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我也是新手～哈哈
<YeLee> ee啊，求降临啊…… =-O
<yhlfh> 你好
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 我是在用ubuntu系统    qq  在ubuntu   不鞥使用
<yhlfh> QQ啊
<BluebirdShao> UbuntuTalk: 只能用 webqq 了
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] qq真是垃圾
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 我现在都不用win系统
<yhlfh> webqq或pidgin-lwqq神马的
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 是啊  只能使用webqq
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 我现在该用skype
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 这软件不错  还能视频呢
<yhlfh> qq也可以继续用用
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 现在QQ没有怎么用了
<iyzsong> 怎么成江富桥了......
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 什么 啊
<palomino|working> 因为这是共用的。。
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 我的名字就是江富桥啊
<palomino|working> 在我们看来是这样 <UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 我的名字就是江富桥啊
<iyzsong> 不明觉厉
<palomino|working> UbuntuTalk是一般人名字出现的地方
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 在ubuntu用什么好的软件推荐下啊
<palomino|working> 干啥用的软件阿。。
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 随便什么软件     要是有好的cad就好了
<palomino|working> 没cad过
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 我查过了   没有好的cad
<huntxu> palomino|working: 一早把 UbuntuTalk ignore 掉，屏幕就清淨很多
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 现在的软件基本都是win的
<palomino|working> .... , huntxu
<yhlfh> draftsight cad
<yhlfh> darftsight cad
<huntxu> palomino|working: 沒辦法...
 * palomino|working momo huntxu 
<imtxc> test
<kk> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<BluebirdShao> goagent 现在好像不能用呀
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 我装那软件  可惜不能使用 啊
<hamo_dooloo> > "mo" * 10 + "huntxu"
<kk> hamo_dooloo, momomomomomomomomomohuntxu
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 我系统是64  位  的ubuntu
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 12.10
<imtxc> kk: 厉害啊你
<hamo_dooloo> > "mo" * 10 + " huntxu"
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Google Play不再支持匿名评论 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394246 来源： http://www.linux-ren.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=69084&fromuid=65210 Google开始要求Google Play的评论者通过Google+登陆。“登陆到一项服务可以使服务提供者为每一位用户量身定做更加丰富的体验，” NetPop Resear …
<BluebirdShao> 兄弟们，有谁在用 goagent 呀，现在好像不能用呢
 * hamo_dooloo 少了个空格，这回就对了...
<hamo_dooloo> > "mo" * 10 + " huntxu"
<kk> hamo_dooloo, momomomomomomomomomo huntxu
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 我是装ubuntu的时候把win搞坏了   之后就直接装了ubuntu  就一直用了快两月了
<archl> >"hamo" +''moo"*3
<archl> e.不工作
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] ubuntu的vpn好像不能使用 啊
<archl> > "hamo" +''moo"*3
<iyzsong> > 1 + 1
<archl> > "hamo——dooloo" + ''moo"*3
<kk> iyzsong, 2
<archl> > "hamo_dooloo" + ''moo"*3
<archl> ...放弃了。。。
<iyzsong> > "k" * 10
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 放弃什么啊
<huntxu> hamo_dooloo: 渣渣
<kk> iyzsong, kkkkkkkkkk
<archl> > "hamo_dooloo"  + " huntxu"
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 我电脑的显卡驱动现在还没有装上呢
<kk> archl, hamo_dooloo huntxu
<archl> lol
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 看起来有些别扭
<woju> firestarter启动出现Error reading /proc/net/ip_conntrack: 没有那个文件或目录 是怎么回事？在没升级到12.10之前没这个问题，有人遇到过没有？
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] n
<huntxu> > "huntxu" + " kick " + "hamo_dooloo"
<kk> huntxu, huntxu kick hamo_dooloo
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 双显卡N卡的驱动真是不好弄啊
<jusss>  > " momo " * 3 + " roylez " * 9
<kk> jusss,  momo momo momo roylez roylez roylez roylez roylez roylez roylez r
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 都是些什么东东啊
<archl> > "越过" + "jusss"*3
<kk> archl, 越过jusssjusssjusss
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> > "戳戳" + "jusss"
<palomino|working> O_o
<kk> palomino|working, 戳戳jusss
<palomino|working> .......
<huntxu> 馬叔你居然也玩...
<jusss>  > " 踏过 " + " archl " * 9
<kk> jusss,  踏过 archl archl archl archl archl archl archl archl archl
<palomino|working> 玩玩嘛。。
<palomino|working> 加班中轻松一下
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 什么东西啊
<jusss>  > " palomino|working " + " 发现了破马大腚里 "
<palomino|working> .......
<imtxc> "/kick" + "jusss"
<kk> jusss,  palomino|working 发现了破马大腚里
<palomino|working> > "slaps" + "jusss"
<imtxc> kk: 几点了
<jusss>  > " kk " + " gaoji imtxc " * 9
<kk> imtxc, 上午02点。  ㍪ 
<jusss>  > " kk " * 9
<kk> jusss,  kk kk kk kk kk kk kk kk kk
<jusss_>  .
<jusss_> 掉了...
<imadper> ofan: plover那个网站的ext2fs不错, 有没有类似的资料?
<imadper> ofan: 还有没有别的类似的资料?
<jusss_> test
<kk> jusss_, 点点点.  ㍪ 
 * jusss_ .
<jusss_> maplebeats: 饭团0号，你来了
<archl> maplebeats: 饭团？
<archl> maplebeats: 煮的？
<imtxc> imadper: gaoji归来了？
<maplebeats> ......
<maplebeats> jusss_: 扯淡
<imtxc> imadper: 你的emacs配色好丑
<maplebeats> archl: 今天没有吃饭
<imtxc> test
<kk> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<whi5key> test
<kk> whi5key, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<dwdcth> 大家好,我想把date命令显示的时间保存到文件,同时也在bash里显示,怎么做到?
<archl> maplebeats: 。
<whi5key> 不用保存到文件吧 export $var=`date`
<dwdcth> 如果这么做,怎样办?
<whi5key> :<  你干嘛要保存到文件啊
<huntxu> dwdcth: tee
<dwdcth> 好的我试试tee
<huntxu> dwdcth: 類似 date|tee|~/file
<huntxu> dwdcth: 錯了，date| tee ~/file
<whi5key> test2
<kk> whi5key, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<dwdcth> huntxu: 谢谢!
<dwdcth> 大家帮忙推荐一本shell编程的书籍
<yhlfh> ABS
<dwdcth> abs,是什么
<yhlfh> 一本关于bash编程的书
<dwdcth> 嗯,我找找看
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04 gnome-terminal 无法正常启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394251 可能是删除东西了，导致 gnome-terminal 无法使用, apt-get remove 然后install 后，结果还是一样, 请大家给点建议，感谢! ~# gnome-terminal Failed to load UI: Failed to open file '/usr/share/gnome-terminal/terminal.xml': No such file  …
<dwdcth> 找到了,没想到abs 600页
<imadper> imtxc: 啥?
<imtxc> imadper: 你用的emacs配色啊
<imadper> imtxc: 你看得到?
<imadper> imtxc: 我记得我是gray-30
<imtxc> imadper: 什么叫你记得……
<imadper> imtxc: 我忘了我的配色方案叫啥了.
<imadper> imtxc: 也懒得去看.
<imtxc> imadper: 你不是给过发过配置么
<imtxc> imadper: 丑很
<imadper> imtxc: 哦. 那你换呗.
<imadper> imtxc: 你用emacs?
<guestor> ?
<imtxc> imadper: 恩，学呢这不是
<guestor> This message from Emacs!
<imadper> imtxc: gaoji
<imadper> imtxc: 学会了帮我写插件..
<imtxc> imadper: 跟你学的gaoji嘛
<imadper> imtxc: ...
<guestor> ...
<imadper> imtxc: 你丫用着irssi呢...
<imadper> imtxc: 学个屁emacs..
<imtxc> imadper: 难道学emacs就一定要用erc
<guestor> Shen me shi irssi o ?
<imadper> imtxc: 用emacs ,就是为了不用开一堆其他软件了
<imtxc> imadper: 说说 你都用emacs做什么
<imadper> imtxc: irc/coding/email
<imadper> imtxc: 还有日常编辑.
<imadper> imtxc: 我用es
<imtxc> imadper: 这么gaoji啊
<imadper> imtxc: #!/bin/sh
<imadper> stumpish 'eval (stumpwm::save-es-called-win)' > /dev/null
<imadper> emacsclient -c --alternate-editor=$ALTERNATE_EDITOR "$@"
<imadper> imtxc: 我的es编辑器实现.
<imtxc> im
<skyfall> http://support.ntp.org/bin/view/Servers/NTPPoolServers
<kk> skyfall,啥网址y NTPPoolServers < Servers < NTP
<imtxc> imadper: 这么gaoji
<imadper> imtxc: gaoji....
<imadper> imtxc: 你真gaoji
<imtxc> imadper: 得瑟
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<imadper> imtxc: 没有呀, 你就是gaoji呀
<imtxc> imadper: gaoji象
<imadper> qiao: 高级桥, 我收到了.
<qiao> imadper: 恩，还真快。。。
<imadper> 是呀, 给我你的支付宝帐号.
<qiao> imadper: 艹，不用了吧。。。
<imadper> qiao: 直接说帐号, 别闹, 闹多了都是泪.
<qiao> imadper: 其实我给前台妹妹钱的时候她就没要
<imadper> qiao: 为啥不要???!!!!
<qiao> imadper: 不知道~ 我也纳闷着呢
<imadper> qiao: 前台帮你发成公司快递了.
<roylez_> imtxc: 又团灭了
<qiao> imadper: 厄，好吧。。。
<qiao> imadper: 我给她说是私人的了。。。
<imtxc> roylez_: 我删了重新开始来了，希望继续能出来红色武器
<qiao> imadper: 但是她还是没要~
<imadper> qiao: 总不可能她帮你出钱, 或者快递免费送.
<roylez_> imtxc: 一怒之下把江泽民卖了，换回来古月帝和月月鸟人，加上蒋介石三人组团出去了
<imtxc> roylez_: 你用的都是什么职业啊
<qiao> imadper: 估计是发成公司了吧，难道是~~~ &&&
<imadper> qiao: 看上你了.
<roylez_> imtxc: 一开始翻手册，可以翻出5000块，4000块拿去买个带寻宝的
<roylez_> imtxc: 我都是武器，武器需要力量，我就挑力量高的
<qiao> imadper: 人家害羞了。。。
<imtxc> roylez_: 老婆职业幸运挺高的
<imadper> qiao
<imadper> qiao: 滚粗你个基佬...
<imtxc> imadper: 你们和谁gaoji了
<roylez_> imtxc: 你又翻攻略了，对么？
<qiao> imadper: 哈哈~ 。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 滚粗你个基佬...
<imtxc> roylez_: 没有啊，媳妇啊老婆啊儿子啊我都用了
<imtxc> roylez_: 目前最牛的就是老婆了
<roylez_> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> roylez_: 那个攻略里面不是什么都没说么……
<roylez_> imtxc: 是职业还是名字？
<imtxc> roylez_: 职业
<roylez_> imtxc: 我不改职业的
<imtxc> roylez_: 就是随机的职业？
<imadper> cfy: 大师.
<roylez_> imtxc: 恩
<qiao> imadper: 我做饭去了。。。
<imadper> qiao: .
<roylez_> imadper: http://att.bbs.duowan.com/forum/201211/14/0909477n8eoeih8r7j88zr.gif
<imadper> roylez_: 不看, 不信你了! 坏席!
<roylez_> imadper: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/489ec1fftw1dzame3utz5g.gif
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 大虾们,我想练习linux编程用哪个版本的系统好? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394253 一直在windows编程,想学习linux编程,装了12.10以后,总是用着用着鼠标就卡住一动不动了,注销都不行,系统配置里还没有附加驱动选项,我在软件源里安装了以后,系统配置里也没有,伤不起 …
<imadper> roylez_: 坏席今天竟然没坑我... 泪流满面... ToT
<imtxc> imadper: .....
<roylez_> imtxc: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/75e5a224jw1dzar3odhvzj.jpg
<skyfall> 哈哈
<imtxc> ^^
<dwjie> skyfall: .......
<guestor> So much tiggers here!
<BluebirdShao> 有没有方法知道远程服务器上有哪些用户呢？
<sou_> [kk] 我觉得还是lfs好 自己从头组建的系统 做编程最合适
<kevinyings> 啊啊
<hamo> roylez_: 弱爆...
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac191230
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【治愈系翻唱】胸毛の呗【神威鬼鸣】 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<IRChat> 对于一个新手的我来说,无论用什么版本的都头疼在驱动上面,哎.
<BluebirdShao> someboy
<hamo> ...
<hamo> roylez_: 发多撸上去...
<hamo> roylez_: 这个一定要收藏！
<roylez_> hamo: 你赶紧把那没压缩的js放了...
<roylez_> hamo: 还有10分钟开会...
<IRChat> 歌词太淫荡了,嘎嘎
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04分区问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394256 Your installation medium is on /dev/sdv/sda6.You will not be able to create,delete,or resize partitions on this disk ,but yo may be able to install to existing partitions there. 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangjiang618 — 2012-11-28 20:11
<worm> 这里有人会用GIMP的吗？我希望把一个文本文件里面每一行的内容都给套用script-fu-chalk-logo来做成png图片，要怎么做啊？#gimp没什么人
<pityonline> test
<kk> pityonline, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<worm> hi
<kk> worm, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<worm> kk的回复速度……
<nopcall> test
<kk> nopcall, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<roylez_> imtxc: 夺命是粘液怪掉的
<guestor> 请问用什么打字比较好？
<guestor> 现在打中文的时候都是现在百度里面输入，然后在剪切复制
<worm> guestor: 用 ibus 或者 fcitx
<IRChat> ibus
<IRChat> 还有小企鹅
<worm> fcitx还支持皮肤功能
<imadper> guestor: fcitx.
<guestor> 谢谢大家哦
<imadper> guestor: 设置 lc_ctype=zh_cn.utf8
<guestor> 大家有木有用erc的额？
<hamo> guestor: 问 imadper
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • draftsight 启动不起来了，原因如下，有谁来帮忙啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394261 draftsight Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "overlay-scrollbar" /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64 (draftsight.bin:2934): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load type module:  …
<guestor> 他去聊qq了
<worm> 黑毛不和城管吵了么？
<worm> !help
<guestor> wang su hao man a
<Freebuilder> 睡觉！
<Freebuilder> 诸位晚安！
<guestor> 这么早就睡觉了啊？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我刚睡醒。
<guestor> 大家平时都几点睡觉呢？
<Guest57521> 10点睡
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 12
<roylez_> worm: ...
<roylez_> worm: http://dooloo.info/p/QAx
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 【治愈系翻唱】胸毛の呗【神威鬼鸣】
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac483464
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Saber酱教你挑显卡 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<hamo> adam8157_away:  ...
<cherrot> roylez_, 用过 pandoc 没？
<roylez_> cherrot: 用过
<roylez_> cherrot: 只是用来生成man
<cherrot> roylez_, latex to markdown 呢？
<roylez_> cherrot: 没用过
<cherrot> (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) roylez_
 * cherrot 真过瘾
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| cherrot
<adam8157> cherrot: latex to md ....封了啊
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) cherrot
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) cherrot
<adam8157> cherrot: 反过来还差不多
<cherrot> adam8157, 想试试看 效果
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<cherrot> roylez_, ...
<cherrot> ╭∩╮（￣▽￣）╭∩╮ roylez_
<cherrot> adam8157, 粗线的真不是时候。。
<adam8157> cherrot: 加蓝
<Confucius> 大家好，俺有个问题问下，怎么给一个已存在的分区扩充大小，用还未分的空闲空间
<roylez_> adam8157: 上不了淘宝了，要等明天...
<cherrot> Confucius, gparted 就可以
<cherrot> adam8157, 加蓝？
<roylez_> Confucius: 用了lvm没有？
<adam8157> roylez_: 上淘宝干啥?
<roylez_> cherrot: 加男
<roylez_> adam8157: 看看昨天买的糖发货了没
<Confucius> roylez: lvm是什么
<roylez_> adam8157: 1月底就要去呆湾了，我昨天居然买了呆湾糖
<roylez_> Confucius: 那就是没用了
<cherrot> Confucius, 那就放心 gparted 好了
<adam8157> roylez_: !!! 又去旅游
<Confucius> cherrot: gparted我用了，只能减小，不能增大
<cherrot> roylez_, 带一打台妹回来
<cherrot> Confucius, 我成功增大了 lol  你的分区是什么样子的
<roylez_> Confucius: 可以的，用livecd启动扩大，重启
<cherrot> Confucius, 这种事情就像小jj，不是随心所欲的～ 想大就大 想小就小的事情，不容易做到的～
<cherrot> Confucius, 你要操作分区时，就不能挂载它，so liveCD或者USB启动
<Confucius> 一个扩展分区内包含四个分区，我要扩充的是最后一个，而且这分区后就是空闲的了
<cherrot> roylez_, 我用lyx写的东西输出成pdf好难看 好难看。。
<Confucius> 我就是livecd
<cherrot> Confucius, 有什么提示么？
<Confucius> 没有，增加的按键直接是灰的
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 求助：arch环境下搭建java开发环境 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394268 如题 arch环境下如何搭建和配置java开发环境？ 哪位给推荐一款编辑器？ 编辑器如何自动调用java和javac命令 ？ 求助 统计信息: 发表于 由 realrealjerry — 2012-11-28 22:48
<roylez_> Confucius: 什么文件系统？
<Confucius> cherrot: 但我将空闲的一部分在建了个分区，这个却可以增加
 * cherrot 竟然有会用arch却不会配java的。。。云帆，你怎么看？
<Confucius> etx4
<cherrot> Confucius, 不太清楚你的状况 不明白为什么 :(
<roylez_> Confucius: 分区后面有没有直接相连的空闲空间？
<ofan> 配java跟arch有毛关系
<roylez_> ofan: 死呕饭的
<roylez_> ofan: 米国人呕饭最恶心了
<ofan> roylez_: 淫席
<Confucius> roylez:就是相连的，我想是不是那分区是扩展分区的最后一个，中间多了些啥
<roylez_> ofan: 米国人呕饭
<ofan> roylez_: 我不是米国人 lol
<roylez_> ofan: 假中国人呕饭
<ofan> roylez_: ...
 * roylez_ 睡娇
 * ofan 啃鸡翅
<ofan> roylez_: 娇 是谁？
<Confucius> 问下，这回复一个人是还要再辛苦的打这个人的昵称吗？有快点的办法吗
<ofan> Confucius: 输入前几个字符按 Tab
<Confucius> ofan,明白了
<freedom> ubuntu 12.04 添加在线帐户没反应？
<freedom> ？
<Saturn_> 大家好 ，我有个问题非常不明白， linux 终端下， 我以一个 没有密码的用户（Administrator）登录我的虚拟机（XP)，  到了要输入密码的时候，我直接回车每次都失败， 反而设置一个密码就能登录了。 有没有什么办法。
<Saturn_> 对了， 是 ssh 登录。
<fyodor_> ssh 到 虚拟 XP？
<Saturn_> 恩
<fyodor_> 真新鲜，怎么做到的呢？：P
<Saturn_> 我的用户名是没有设置密码的， 关键是 ssh 每次提示输入密码的时候， 我以为没有密码就直接回车， 谁知道不行， 这不， 特意设置了个密码
<BluebirdShao> Saturn_: 你说的是 telnet 吧
<fyodor_> 用钥 Saturn_
<MartinWood>  小问题：有人知道怎么删除12.04下的online account 不？
<Saturn_> 我就是为了做实验 方便才不设密码， 还用 钥
<etby> 晚上好
<etby> Cannot send to channel  这个是什么意思
<etby> ?
<knownbad> 哇，没人回他。
<ofan> 谁
<etby> 是我 55
<alvin_rxg> 嘛？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 你這個irc是哪個net那個頻道？
<alvin_rxg> [16:19] <etby> Cannot send to channel  这个是什么意思
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: Walter Klien - Sonata No. 11 in A Major for Piano, K. 331: I. Theme and Variations
<alvin_rxg> 字面意思 hoho
<etby> alvin_rxg, 就是说没有权限发言么
<mugebjgd> ofan, xubuntu的字体渲染是相当的不错
<knownbad> etby: 还没搞明白？
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 老色鬼
 * knownbad 摸摸德国香肠。
<knownbad> 你长大了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 滚
<knownbad> 你不是没老婆让你消火吗？
<knownbad> 你在美国的BF买了没？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: ？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 说什么呢
<knownbad> 感恩节过后的世界末日
<mugebjgd> knownbad: BF? 没什么可买的
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 提前都买完了
<knownbad> 那是你懒，我被拖了去从午夜逛到早上八点。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我那天还上班呢
<etby> knownbad, 我是菜鸟 希望能够知道是什么意思
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 德国nexus7 16g多少钱？
<knownbad> etby: 基本上你需要register和identify你的nick才能发言。
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 不知道
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, ...你不是买了一个吗？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 你确实老了
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 你的记忆力是相当的差
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 我被搞得放假等于没放。
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 我没有nexus7
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: ofan有
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, .......真的吗？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: bf有什么可买的 不明白
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 你还记得我的是学电的 可见你的记性好差
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 今年60几了？
<knownbad> 老婆去买了juicy contour确实便宜些。  没打折前我不给买。
<etby> knownbad, 谢谢了 总之就是没有权限的意思吧
<knownbad> 这比较是有限制，权限是副。
<knownbad> channel mode里有类似的原理。
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 你不是吗？
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 你不是学什么卫星的吗？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 老色鬼
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我arch的字体渲染也调不错了
<knownbad> etby: 你可以goodle下irc channel mode R.
<etby> knownbad, 谢谢了
<cleamoon> ofan, 你有nexus7？
<knownbad> etby: 不客气，这里其实是松鼠懂得多些。
<knownbad> 但他通常忙着啃越南妹子。
<etby> knownbad, 不管怎么样是你帮了我 谢谢总是应该的 =-=
<knownbad> 没事别放心上。
<knownbad> 欢迎来irc。
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 网络安全
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 你这记性 和60岁的人一个水平
<mugebjgd> ofan: arch用腻了 我想用用有点商业气息的发行版了 开箱即用的
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 网络安全有工作可做吗？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 扫大街的有工作做么？
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 有呀
<ofan> cleamoon: 有
<ofan> nnd 又跑了
<cleamoon> ofan, 网络安全做什么？搜集情报吗？
<knownbad> cleamoon: 你是女的吗？
<cleamoon> knownbad, 本座是纯爷们呀
<knownbad> 那自个google下就有了啊。
<knownbad> infosec, netsec, syssec.
<cleamoon> gebjgd还在usa？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 有一堆数据，拿什么软件生成图表的eps文件？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: gnuplot
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ...没有简单点的了？
<alvin_rxg> exel
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ...我还是用gnuplot吧
<kk>  06:29
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, vim自动加的<++>实在是烦人... 怎么去掉呀...
<piggybox> 那是啥？
<cleamoon> piggybox, latex
<piggybox> cleamoon: 不会。。。
<mengfei> 早……
<MeaCulpa_> .
#ubuntu-cn 2012-11-29
<ofan> 哼哼
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 哼个啥
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛
<MeaCulpa> 我国真的在造Stargate?? http://beforeitsnews.com/beyond-science/2012/11/has-china-built-a-stargate-the-ring-of-life-2439960.html
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Has China Built A Stargate? The Ring Of Life | Beyond Science
<saimazoon> 星们
<MeaCulpa> 牛
<MeaCulpa> 不知道拨号一次要多少能量
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 现在已经建好了么？ 可以穿越了不？
<MeaCulpa> 不知道啊
<MeaCulpa> 估计还没好吧
<MeaCulpa> 那一头不知道在哪里...
<imtxc> .....
<mugebjgd> ofan: 干吗呢？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 饭仔
<abine1> 母鸽北京滚蛋
<abine1> 还是比较古董？？？
<mugebjgd> abine1: 你猜
<imtxc> roylez: 怎么dooloo里面许多链接成了404了呢
<abine1> 猜了
<abine1> 不是滚蛋就是古董了
<abine1> 或者是广东
<mugebjgd> abine1: 不对 你接着猜
<imtxc> roylez: http://i.imm.io 开头的好像都404了
<abine1> 疙瘩
<abine1> 现在只要再拥有一块主板，我就能组装一台新的主机来玩了
<imtxc> roylez: 找到原因了，是用ssh的原因。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: imm.io的都是偶发的...
<MeaCulpa> imm.io阵亡了？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我这里开着autoproxy 的话打开就是404
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • compiz卸载后unity不见了，ubuntu2D还在，怎么找回来 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394286 sudo apt-get remove compiz 执行了之后，提示 compiz ubuntu-desktop unity 被卸载 sudo apt-get remove compiz-core 执行了之后，提示 compiz-core compiz-gnome compiz-plugins compiz-plugins-default compiz-plugins-main compiz-plug …
<mugebjgd> 话说有人用了新的nexus 4了么？
<mugebjgd> void1: 什么时候又跑去韩国了
<void1> 恩？我不是登录了吗？
<mugebjgd> void1: 是 但是我还能看到你的ip
<mugebjgd> void1: XD
<void1> 原来如此
<void1> 单位里出口ip乱跳
<void1> 没办法
<mugebjgd> void1: 哦 还在日本？
<void1> 我也不知道跳到哪里
<mugebjgd> void1: 东京？
<void1> 恩，暂时
<mugebjgd> void1: 不是挺好么
<mugebjgd> void1: 我同学的娃都在东京出生了
<fivesheep> yo
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 毛
<fivesheep> 这两天在搞pig..
<fivesheep> void1: 你之前不在国内了吗. 现在又回去日本了?
<void1> fivesheep: 工作关系嘛，还是要回上海的
<void1> fivesheep: 对你们米国众羡慕嫉妒恨啊 XD
<fivesheep> void1: 不能定居?
<mugebjgd> void1: fivesheep 我对米国没啥好感
<void1> fivesheep: 日本？
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 美国开车的弱智太多
<void1> fivesheep: 当年也是我不想定居的
<void1> fivesheep: 定居日本很简单
<mugebjgd> void1: 长居要年头的
<mugebjgd> void1: 入籍简单
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 为啥.. 我觉得开车的还不错啊
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 一堆弱智在路上
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 胡开
<fivesheep> 你那是东部
<void1> mugebjgd: 绿卡是麻烦，但是有正常工作，又不急
<fivesheep> 我们西部的人礼貌多了
<void1> mugebjgd: 以后自然而然就有永住了
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 擦
<fivesheep> 不过日本经济这段时间似乎不怎么样. 要不考虑一下美加 void1
<fivesheep> 加拿大应该不难去的
<void1> fivesheep: 一直都考虑啊，没门路啊
<void1> fivesheep: 什么地方都是第一步难，之后就简单了...
<fivesheep> void1: fire上的ftkpp刚跑加拿大了.
<fivesheep> 是啊
<fivesheep> 我刚开始是装灯泡, 现在又当回码工了
<mugebjgd> void1: 你不是还没结婚么
<void1> mugebjgd: 是啊，怎么？
<mugebjgd> void1: 直接找个外国妹子 万事
<mugebjgd> void1: 多简单
<void1> mugebjgd: 哪里那么简单....
<mugebjgd> void1: 你要敢上
<mugebjgd> void1: 敢干敢做
<void1> mugebjgd: 你要对 fivesheep 说吧 XD
<mugebjgd> void1: 他不需要 他已经有美国绿卡了
<void1> mugebjgd: 我的环境，哪里去找美国妹子
<mugebjgd> void1: 人家富二代
<mugebjgd> void1: 非要找美国妹子阿
<mugebjgd> void1: 欧洲妹子 澳洲妹子都行啊
<void1> mugebjgd: 也没有啊，再说想去米国啊
<mugebjgd> void1: 我对美国印象一般
<mugebjgd> void1: 这地方没啥意思
<void1> mugebjgd: 你们都是去过的
<void1> mugebjgd: 让我也去开开眼界呢
<void1> mugebjgd: 主要作为一个IT民工，不去米国还去哪里
<void1> mugebjgd: 码农也要活的优点尊严是不
<mugebjgd> void1: 日本我觉得挺好啊
<mugebjgd> void1: 虽然我没去过  但是日本应该不差
<void1> mugebjgd: 因为你没来过日本啊 XD
<void1> mugebjgd: 就像我没去过米国一样
<mugebjgd> void1: 美国买东西其实倒是很不错 便宜 但是感觉很奇怪
<mugebjgd> void1: 奇怪的国家
<fivesheep> 健身去
<ljf> 哪位知道Press 'I' to enter interactive startup.是由哪个程序控制的？我先在用的系统启动过程中没有这个提示，该如何进入交互模式呢？
<guestor> Good morning,everyone!
<archl> 额。
<woju> 我昨天卸载了桌面共享vino，今天电脑上又有了这个软件了
<archl> 提问，如何搜索时打印文件路径 cat | grep？
<guestor> Which software ?
<archl> bash
<guestor> Sorry,i haven't use printer!
<hamo_find_black> roylez_: .
<hamo_find_black> sssslang: 你居然来了...
<cherrot> hamo_find_black: 你又寂寞了
<hamo_find_black> cherrot: 一直寂寞好呗...
<archl> hamo_find_black: 帮我。
<hamo_find_black> archl: 裸姐....
<archl> hamo_find_black: 。。。
<archl> hamo_find_black: 搜索文本时打印文件路径：用 cat | grep？？？
<archl> hamo_find_black: 黑猫找黑幕？
<hamo_find_black> archl: 搜索文本时打印文件路径?
<archl> hamo_find_black: 恩。。。
<cherrot> archl: grep还是find?
<archl> cherrot: 都可以。
<cherrot> archl: 搜索文件名用find，加上 -print参数就行了。 grep的话是 grep -n
<cherrot> archl: 只要文件名的话好象是grep -nl
<hamo_find_black> sssslang: 昨天那推咋回事？
<imtxc> hamo_find_black: roylez_ 用什么办法能快速致富然后买高属性的冒险者啊
<hamo_find_black> imtxc: 卖身...要么卖肾
<sssslang> hamo_find_black: 你今天用relay了吗？
<mugebjgd> hamo_find_black: 过来人 就是不一样
<hamo_find_black> sssslang: 你说那个走你？
<sssslang> 嗯。
<hamo_find_black> sssslang: ...你们的人真能搞...
<sssslang> need_boyfriend
<hamo_find_black> sssslang: 都搞开 ascii art了
<archl_> MeaCulpa:  lindit 的 excellence 85%的就不怎么甜。
<archl> hamo_find_black cherrot 看来刚才我的链接被堵了
<sssslang> hamo_find_black: 某人的邮箱要爆了。
<hamo_find_black> archl: 掉线姐
<imtxc> hamo_find_black: 经验丰富啊你
<archl> hamo_find_black:  黑屏猫
<MeaCulpa> archl: .
<guestor> ???
<imtxc> hamo_find_black: 除了卖人，就每个快速升级的办法么，才1级，强化都不行
<hamo_relay> sssslang: 看到了...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 吃饭不
<hamo_relay> sssslang: 真是碉堡了...
<hamo_relay> MeaCulpa: 估计在 三狗杀...
<cherrot> sssslang: 那个图是你弄得？
<cherrot> hamo_relay: 贵司的relay是干嘛的
<sssslang> hamo_relay: lol
<hamo_relay> cherrot: 就是公司内部的gfw
<sssslang> cherrot: 不是。
<sssslang> hamo_relay: 靠，性质是不一样的。
 * hamo_relay lol
<jusss> test
 * hamo_relay 色狼傲娇了...色狼就是个做gfw的。。。
 * sssslang 把 hamo_relay 一脚踢出了太阳系！
<MeaCulpa> archl: 最近大陆流行个土耳其品牌，Godiva, 死贵，比欧洲贵很多很多
<MeaCulpa> archl: 很托大的商标
<cherrot> sssslang: 那个ascii走你是咋做的啊？  不是码字码的吧。。。
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<sssslang> cherrot: 有这样的工具的。
<MeaCulpa> sssslang: 图片转ascii??
<sssslang> 嗯。
<sssslang> hamo_relay: 已经有妹子在问林林是谁了。要不要换上你？
<\rs> hamo_relay: 有什麼nfs性能評測工具，其他文件系統呢？
<hamo_relay> sssslang: 运维妹纸吧...
<hamo_relay> \rs: 文件系统有很多通用的性能测试工具的
<hamo_relay> sssslang: 会上relay的妹纸...
<sssslang> 哟，hamo要求还挺高的嘛。
 * hamo_relay ...
<\rs> hamo_relay: 推薦一些
<hamo_relay> \rs: 这个...我不太熟悉...你可以等gaoji蛋回来了问问他...
<hamo_relay> \rs: 我只是知道...
<hamo_relay> \rs: 你开始搞文件系统了啊？
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: archl Godiva是土耳其麽
<huntxu> 怎麽記得是瑞士的？
<imtxc> cherrot: 哪有ascii的走你？
<piggybox> Godiva巧克力？
<cherrot> imtxc: 问 hamo_relay 要截图～
<imtxc> hamo_relay: 瞅瞅
<hamo_relay> imtxc: 这个...得征求 sssslang 色狼的同意啊
<hamo_relay> imtxc: 色狼是我老大啊
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: archl 好吧，belgium
<cherrot> hamo_relay: 我就像知道是咋做出来的。。
<imtxc> sssslang: …………让你的色蛤蟆给我发个截图呗
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 哦...具体不知
<hamo_relay> imtxc: 色狼不同意我发给你我就失业了...
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 被土耳其人買了...
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 巧克力这东西...
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: Godiva, founded in Belgium in 1926, was purchased by the Turkish Yıldız Holding, owner of the Ülker Group, on November 20, 2007.
<huntxu> 這麽說，我吃到的還是在被收購之前的 :D
<imtxc> hamo_relay: 小气
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 也许吧，或许是标榜比利时巧克力那么
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 标榜土耳其巧克力没用吧
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: Godiva 貌似標榜的是手工
<MeaCulpa> 这东西国内虚高的厉害...手工...没觉得有啥好的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哦。Godiva本来就很贵吧。。。我回来时买了一块 70%的 $7还免税。感觉不到多么好。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 最爽的还是在俄罗斯买巧克力，又好吃又变异
 * huntxu 有個出國讀書的初戀女友就是好
<MeaCulpa> s/变异/便宜
<hamo_relay> huntxu: 炫耀
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: :P
<huntxu> hamo_relay: 你真在色狼手下幹活？
<hamo_relay> roylez_: 帽子给我用用
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 这社会发展下去，人人的女友都要出国读书了
<archl> 。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<cherrot> huntxu: 此话怎讲
<hamo_relay> huntxu: 色狼他们部门可以直接秒杀我
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 比如 hamo_relay 的女友 archl 就去的澳洲
<MeaCulpa> 基本上有点家底的妹子都会出国读书的
<archl> huntxu: 。。。
<archl> huntxu: 。。。副黑
<huntxu> cherrot: 哪句？
<cherrot> huntxu: 有个出国的初恋女友。。
<jusss> 感觉出国好遥远
<piggybox> 那现在还是女友？
<cherrot> imtxc: http://dooloo.info/p/QB4 不跟小气的蛤蟆一般见识
<kk> cherrot,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 百度ASCII版走你Style...
<huntxu> cherrot: 因為她送過我自己絕對不會買的Godiva
<\rs> hamo_relay: 鏡像維護需要瞭解磁盤性能
<cherrot> huntxu: 晒幸福呢~
<huntxu> cherrot: 顯然已經分手了啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 这个啊
<cherrot> huntxu: ...
<hamo_relay> ...
<hamo_relay> cherrot: 谁干的？
<cherrot> hamo_relay: 才不告诉你
<jusss> 唉，
<cherrot> hamo_relay: 有敏感内容？
<jusss> archl: 我想出国
<hamo_relay> cherrot: 这个...理论上说，所有内部的东西都不许发
<hamo_relay> cherrot: 不管内容
<cherrot> hamo_relay: 删了。。。
<\rs> hamo_relay: http://dooloo.info/u/hamo 這是什麼網站
<kk> \rs,啥网址y 嘟噜 | hamo的帖子
<huntxu> hamo_relay: 已保存截圖，是你外傳的
<hamo_relay> ...
<hamo_relay> \rs: 多撸...我和主席的小站
<huntxu> 小窩
<imtxc> cherrot: 额，难道你犯错误了？
<cherrot> imtxc: 哈哈 瞅到个敏感内容 就给删了～
<IRChat> 奇怪,12.10的wubi程序怎么不支持xubuntu了?
<IRChat> 哪位知道/?
<imtxc> cherrot: hamo_relay 怎么没发现那里面有什么敏感的啊
<kk> 新 数据库管理 • 还是phpmyadmin问题，请各位帮帮我 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394291 为什么我翻查这么多资料，人家在'字段'里填写例如id，time等等没有问题编编我就不行呢。 错误#1063 - Incorrect column specifier for column 'id' 统计信息: 发表于 由 tingcom — 2012-11-29 10:58
<\rs> hamo_relay: 很像reddit 啊
<hamo_relay> \rs: c2c
<cherrot> imtxc: 我火眼金睛  lol
<hamo_relay> imtxc: “理论上说”，无论敏感不敏感都不能发...但其实上，早就传开了，应该没问题
<imtxc> hamo_relay: 额，为嘛啊，就因为是百度的人画的，然后就不能传？
<\rs> hamo_relay: The page 嘟噜 | 主页 got an overall PageSpeed Score of 91 (out of 100).
<hamo_relay> imtxc: 因为是从内网搞到的...
<\rs> hamo_relay: rails
<hamo_relay> \rs: 必需的...所有架构都是我跟主席设计的..绝对快
<hamo_relay> \rs: 不是rails哟
<cherrot> hamo_relay: 在linkedin找到了linlin的资料……
<sssslang> hamo_relay: 赞，有安全意识，应该给你发个奖品 ^_^
<hamo_relay> sssslang: 赶紧的
<hamo_relay> sssslang: 光说不做...
<archl> cherrot:  linlin？
<sssslang> 奖 archl 的一个香吻吧。
<imtxc> hamo_relay: 其实那个多鲁网站在我这里打开一直是这样的http://imagebin.org/237502
<jusss> hamo_relay: 哪的vps？你
<cherrot> archl: hama公司的人
<\rs> hamo_relay: 用什麼數據庫？postgre?
<hamo_relay> ...
<ofan> oracle
<jusss> hamo_relay: 多撸，哪个vps？
<roylez_> jusss: linode日本
<ofan> jusss: gfw特供vps
<\rs> ofan: 怎麼看出來的
<roylez_> \rs: redis
<ofan> \rs: 瞎猜的
 * cherrot 咋可能oracle..
<ofan> roylez_: 壕席
<jusss> roylez_: 哦，下载tokyohot速度不错吧
<roylez_> jusss: 没干过
<jusss> roylez_: 一月多少米
<roylez_> jusss: 百来块软妹币
<jusss> roylez_: paypal？
<roylez_> jusss: linode直接走信用卡啊
<roylez_> hamo_relay: 我得上班去加密硬盘了.............
<roylez_> hamo_relay: 擦，忙忘了
<jusss> roylez_: 哦，不知道，国内网银能买吗
<\rs> roylez_: 看上去每個tag都是list/sorted set
<hamo_relay> \rs: 哈哈
<\rs> hamo_relay: 沒有啓用rating algorithm?
<archl> cherrot: 字符串搜索打印路径有命令吗？还是要写脚本
<ofan> \rs: web=零算法
<hamo_relay> \rs: 当然有
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<hamo_relay> \rs: 基于reddit的，有改动...
<\rs> ofan: 我看過redis stackoverflow的排名算法，不知道是如何實現動態名次調整的。難道是因爲帖子少每隔一段時間離線排序？
<hamo_relay> \rs: 融合了reddit和hacknews...主席可是搞物理的...建模杠杠的
<cherrot_> archl: grep -rn 'archl' *  是这个意思吗
 * cherrot_ 又掉线了。。。
<archl> cherrot: 我想要文件名，不知道找到的文件是哪个。
<MeaCulpa> 全路径？
<cherrot> archl: 搜文件名那就用find吧 加个 -print 就把文件名打印出来
<MeaCulpa> 全路径貌似只有用find, 光文件名的话grep -H足矣
<jusss> ''''''''''''''
<ofan> \rs: 排序不就得了
<ofan> The URL you tried to load:
<ofan> http://i.imm.io/NdJu.jpeg
<imtxc> hamo_relay: 牛席 牛hama
<ofan> Phishing Site Blocked
<jusss> 粉的粉
<ofan> hamo_relay: 还有钓鱼网站链接。。
<hamo_relay> ofan: ...
<hamo_relay> ofan: i.imm.io...这个就是个传图片的网站...
<archl> MeaCulpa:  cherrot 额，我还是不明白，我搜文本内容（找到符合的），然后显示文件全地址。
<jusss> ofan: andchat能改变背景吗？
<ofan> hamo_relay: opendns告诉我是钓鱼站
<ofan> 不能访问
<ofan> jusss: 不能
<hamo_relay> ofan: opendns弱爆了...
<ofan> hamo_relay: 啥破网站，我几百年都碰不到个钓鱼提示
<hamo_relay> ofan: imm.io
<onlylove> PHP就那么倒霉啊
<hamo_relay> ofan: pixlr.com下属的一个分享图片的网站而已
<cherrot> onlylove: 只是加了个字幕而已。。。
<cherrot> onlylove: 用google图片搜索就能找到那个人了
<buysz> 这里人好少.
<ofan> http://hama.apache.org/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Hama - a Bulk Synchronous Parallel computing framework on top of Hadoop
<jyfl987> 蛤蟆？
 * hamo_relay 为啥是个河马的标？
<mengfei> 这里人不少了，irc中文linux频道就这人多，你去其他几个中文频道看看就知道了
<buysz> hama?? 大数据处理?
<jyfl987> ofan: 知道什么数据库是树形的咩？
<ofan> jyfl987: 啥
<imtxc> mengfei: 还有其他的频道么
<ofan> jyfl987: 继承的？
<mengfei> arch-cn ,gentoo-cn,fedora-zh,debian-zh
<jyfl987> ofan: 简单来说 就好比redis的 dict里面的value还能是dict
<jyfl987> ofan: 有点像mongodb 但是他不是专门做这个的
<ofan> jyfl987: 哦 看具体数据库
<buysz> nosql类型的.
<jyfl987> 我这不是问哪个么
<ofan> mysql,mssql,oracle
<sjd_zeus> 抵制mssql
<ofan> jyfl987: 用的数据结构很多hash,queue,tree....
<jyfl987> ofan: 滚
<buysz> 存在即有道理.
<imtxc> ofan: nexus7 看电影的话，电池能用多少时间
<ofan> imtxc: 一天
<ofan> hamo_relay: 可不可以spam doolo
<hamo_relay> ofan: 当心主席爆你...
<ofan> hamo_relay: 没说我
<sjd_zeus> 买个nexus7看电影，纯属脑子进水了
<hamo_relay> ofan: 人肉可以...脚本的话，你需要骗过我们的CSRF才行
<ofan> hamo_relay: 用jquery?
<hamo_relay> ofan: .
<ofan> sjd_zeus: 那你看什么
<buysz> hamo_relay 什么是CSRF
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 为啥
<hamo_relay> buysz: http://baike.baidu.com/view/1609487.htm
<kk> hamo_relay,啥网址y CSRF_百度百科
<ofan> 生鸡蛋宙斯
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 他们的网页post做的乱七八糟包了一层一层的，不好刷
<sjd_zeus> ofan: 我的手机就是用来打电话，发短信的，看电影去电影院呀
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 那买nexus7 用来做什么？
<ofan> sjd_zeus: nexus7不是手机
 * sjd_zeus 所有就没有买的必要
<buysz> hamo_relay 3Q
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 。。
<IRChat> 大家好,我有个菜鸟问题想请教下大家.
<IRChat> 安装服务器版本不安装X窗口,只在文本模式下工作有必要装显卡驱动吗?
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 能刷我早刷了...不过我不太懂这个，你继续~
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我就问问
<ofan> IRChat: 没
<IRChat> ofan, 谢谢你呀.
<ofan> hamo_relay: tl;dr
<hamo_relay> ofan: 这个到底啥意思啊？
<IRChat> 我想用我的电脑和虚拟机架设个局域网,在虚拟机架设个php博客.然后用电脑admin的形式在网页上维护.就是模拟一下主机托管.
<hamo_relay> ofan: tl;dr
<sjd_zeus> fedora 18今年能发版吗？
<ofan> hamo_relay: 太长没看
<ofan> hamo_relay: too long, didn't read
<IRChat> 18发布了,昨天有人下载了
<hamo_relay> IRChat: beta
<IRChat> bate版本的
<buysz> ...tl;dr  这也太简写了吧.
<hamo_relay> sjd_zeus: 用啥fedora...果断ubuntu
<IRChat> 我在用Xubuntu
<buysz> 有多少人玩dwm的.
<ofan> 英文简写都能写一部字典
<archl> ofan: 不是有么
<ofan> 用啥ubuntu，果断红旗Linux
<abine1> ofan: 还没睡就？
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<abine1> 还没睡觉？
<ofan> abine1: 唠叨哥来了
<abine1> 红旗？
<ofan> here we go
<IRChat> ubuntu的server版本谁用过呀?默认都安装哪些服务?
<abine1> 你还记得啊？
<ofan> 黑喂狗~~
 * hamo_relay 药，药，切可闹~~~黑喂狗~~
<ofan> hamo已经进入状态了
<abine1> 你们两个gaoji
<ofan> abine1: 唠叨哥来一段
<abine1> 肚子饿死了
<archl> ofan: 你告诉我吧。。。 搜索字符串并打印出完整路径
<ofan> archl: 什么
<archl> ofan: 我不知道那个文件里有那个文本。所以想要搜索。该怎么办呢。
<ofan> archl: grep
<buysz> find grep awk 组合一下
<archl> awk？
<buysz> 吃饭.
<ofan> archl: 你混了这么多年，混的比新人还新
<archl> ofan: 。
<archl> ofan: 没用过就没学习。
<ofan> archl: 前途不大
<archl> ofan: 是的
<airead> ofan, hamo_relay, abine1 你们上班都很闲么?
<archl> ofan: 。真的要awk么。。。好奇怪。。。好长的信息
<hamo_relay> airead: 还要抽空上来吹水...多不容易啊
<hamo_relay> airead: 忙的要死
<ofan> airead: 不上班
<ofan> 码完代码来吹吹水
<MeaCulpa> find . -type f -exec grep -Hn 你的文本 {} \;
<MeaCulpa> archl: 很麻烦么？
<airead> hamo_relay, 我看你天天能抽很多空上来吹水,我都不敢陪你们吹,因为要学习很多的知识 for a beautiful life
<ofan> archl: 你比较适合用windows/mac
<archl> MeaCulpa: 对，没用过代码。
<ofan> airead: 劳逸结合
<archl> ofan: 哦。
<airead> ofan, 这里不是有 log 么,不怕 boss 看见啊
<archl> airead: 似乎 ofan 没boss
<ofan> airead: boss都在忙照顾小三，没空看log
<airead> archl, ofan 吹完水饿了吧,吃饭吧
<archl> airead: 吃完了
<airead> archl, 米饭 还是 面条 还是 包子 还是 饺子 还是 盒饭
<imtxc> airead: 泡面
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我那样find可以么？
<airead> imtxc, 泡面好,统一脑残酸菜牛肉面
<archl> MeaCulpa:  find 找到 文件名中含搜索字符串的吧？
<MeaCulpa> archl: ？？
<MeaCulpa> archl: find只是找文件而已
<MeaCulpa> find . -type f -exec grep -Hns lalala  {} \; 或者 find . -type f -exec grep -Hn lalala /dev/null {} \; 更好些，输出少些
<MeaCulpa> archl: 匹配文件名是find -name 或者 find -exec
<mugebjgd> ofan: 干吗呢？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 饭仔
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哦。完成。可以，谢谢。现在有些知道 find 如何用了。
<ofan> mugebjgd: 等你呢
<MeaCulpa> archl: 不会find没关系，会google即可
<archl> MeaCulpa: 搜到类似的，但是用的时候出错了。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Windows CLI比大多数Linux难
<imtxc> airead: 我发现广告越厉害的泡面越不好吃，比如那个什么今卖狼的弹面……
<ofan> MeaCulpa: window那不叫cli
<airead> imtxc, å¼¹~å¼¹~å¼¹~....
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 那叫啥...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 来装PGP咯~~
<jusss> 叫cmd？
<buysz> roylez pgp? 到底跟gpg有什么区别啊
<jusss> 成人版的复仇者联盟里最后结尾时美国队长出来了，it's him.it's captain america
<ofan> buysz: PNP和NPN的区别
<ofan> MeaCulpa: windows下的都叫shell
<buysz> ofan 三极管??
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ,
<ofan> buysz: 一个东西
<MeaCulpa> 帽帽家CEO以前是三角航空的啊...
<MeaCulpa> IT行业果然是职业经理人淘金乐土
<roylez> buysz: 要钱的和不要钱的
<roylez> hamo_relay: 黑毛喂狗
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 您就乖乖从了吧...
<buysz> PGP 是要钱的  GPG是free的?
<roylez> jusss: 带visa或者mastercard标志的都能买
<jusss> roylez: 哦，不过每月上百软妹币还是有点小贵对俺来说，以后有钱在买，
<jusss> roylez: 你不喜tokyohot的作品？
<MeaCulpa> 继续玩拆字游戏吧，我来开始: OPEN = Obviosly Proven Entirely Nonsense
<ofan> Load average: 8.77 8.55 5.18
<kingbo> =-O
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 软件中心进不去是怎么回事！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394297 刚装了12.04但是现在软件中心进不去，总是显示崩溃报告，这个怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 haofight — 2012-11-29 13:00
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: ...
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 你怎么还在？
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 今天不是你跟蛋蛋结婚么？
<jyfl987> ofan: 好挫 以前好像lisp系的在这里 现在一个也找不到
<kingbo> 评高工，单位发了台机器
 * hamo_dooloo ...
<jyfl987> kingbo: chromebook?
<imtxc> kingbo: 啥叫高工
<jusss> hamo_dooloo: 蛋蛋结婚了？
<hamo_dooloo> jusss: 嗯嗯...蛋蛋今天去参加婚礼了
<jusss> hamo_dooloo: 谁的婚礼？
<hamo_dooloo> jusss: 说是他大学同学的...谁知道是不是他自己和主席的
<Freebuilder> 新刷的系统，不能播视频
<jusss> Freebuilder: android？
<Freebuilder> 然
<imtxc> Freebuilder: 手机还是pad？
<jusss> Freebuilder: 2.3？
<Freebuilder> 输入法没 Tab 键，聊天都不爽。
<jusss> hamo_dooloo: 他这是在威胁你吗？
<Freebuilder> 平板，刷的 cm10
<jusss> Freebuilder: 什么客户端？
<imtxc> Freebuilder: 你用的嘛pad？
<Freebuilder> MoboPlayer 不能播本地视频，无论软硬解码，优酷客户端也不能播
<jusss> Freebuilder: andchat能自动补全nick
<imtxc> jusss: 如何补全
<Freebuilder> 三星 sch-i905
<jusss> Freebuilder: 你的pad不被cm支持吧？
<jusss> imtxc: search键
<Freebuilder> 好像尚未正式支持，目前只有夜间版的
<imtxc_> jusss: 还真可以
<jusss> imtxc_: 当然
<MeaCulpa> 猴子们
<MeaCulpa> http://www.aqee.net/my-husband-is-a-programmer/
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: 我的丈夫是个程序员
<guestor> ~~~
<iyzsong> o.o
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 为什么是ruby？
<jusss> brainfuck难道不好吗
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 要不是Ruby这妹子就写不出这文章了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这个看过
<MeaCulpa> 程序员其实很好和lp解释
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 昨天还有个 女工程师自制手势控制的跳蛋 这样的妹子要得
<MeaCulpa> 一般妹子理解你不是修电脑的就很好了
<imtxc> jyfl987: 还有那样高级的啊
<jyfl987> imtxc: =哥给你找下
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我擦，我怎么看成是手势控制的震动棒
<jyfl987> http://www.geekpark.net/read/view/167319    imtxc MeaCulpa
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y 智能跳蛋是怎样炼成的 | 极客公园
<cherrot> jyfl987: gaoji货啊。。
<iyzsong> ...
<ofan> jyfl987: lisp没前途
<jyfl987> cherrot: 回去教育下你马子 让她要学习这位女工程师 help your self
<jyfl987> ofan: 玩玩而已 何必当真呢
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 跳蛋和振动棒不一样吗？
<jyfl987> ofan: 骗投资比较好
<cherrot> jyfl987: 我妹子不是程序员 哈哈
<guestor> Shui shuo Lisp mei qian tu ?????????????
<ofan> jyfl987: 没什么好玩的
<jyfl987> ofan: 你看 reddit什么的 开始就用lisp做 等有钱了招人用py改
<jyfl987> ofan: 而且我在lisp-cn那个列表里发现 common lisp编译以后比py的快多了
<ofan> jyfl987: 那不叫玩，叫用
<jyfl987> tnnd
<buysz> py的效率真那么好?
<jyfl987> 不过scheme系不行
<buysz> lisp是神器.
<guestor> 走自己的路，让别人说去吧
<ofan> scheme适合做DSL
<piggybox> jyfl987: reddit开始用lisp，还有这典故
<jyfl987> piggybox: reddit现在还残留着不少lisp代码 他们是开源的 你可以去check
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 现在的web app都是拼进程的，单个解释器速度无所谓吧，当然GIL都有
<ofan> 玩半年也玩不出个东西来
<ofan> 最后只直到自己玩过
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 呵呵 还是在乎的 不过微线程做得好 调用和进程那种差不多 代码上差别不大了
<guestor> Lisp 做WEBAPP 倒是很少见
<ofan> web是拼IO的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 主要现在那些no-sql的东西太猛了，大家都不考虑数据结构了
<guestor> Lisp的哲学很不错
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 是的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: nosql太狠了 firebase.com
<jyfl987> 后端用什么你本来就不知道么
<guestor> jyfl987: 为何？
<jyfl987> guestor: 难道你知道？
<guestor> jyfl987: I don't know ,愿闻其详
<ofan> jyfl987: 这种东西起点都不会有多高深，产品包装的好，销售出去就是爷
<buysz> firebase.com 是干嘛的.看不懂.
 * MeaCulpa 话说，这里有谁的女人知道自己在干嘛的，举手
<jyfl987> guestor: 我也不知道
<jyfl987> ofan: 正因为是重产品了 所以要快速开发快速改啊 你以为我为何要看clojure
<guestor> jyfl987: 对于大公司开销应该不是问题
<jyfl987> 不就是为了快速开发快速改  壮大了以后找java程序员外包做模块给我调用么
<ofan> 说实话你这看来看去总是在门口转
<guestor> ofan: 有何高见呢？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 是，中国人就怕站错队，所以门口转的很多
<jyfl987> ofan: 恩 所以我打算做出东西来给你看 和给我用
<jyfl987> 刚好我一直想要的一个服务 别人没弄
<guestor> jyfl987: 有什么计划吗？
<ofan> startup开始都是很简单的模式，google就做个索引，twitter就做短消息，qq就做IM
<cherrot> jyfl987: 事实上，用了一段时间之后你会觉得仿佛遥控器上方的空间里存在某种肉眼不可见的物质，把身体移动过去，这种物质就会作出反应。你轻轻地按动它、拨弄它的边缘、伸手滑过它、或者画出优雅的波浪形手势，甚至整个身体向它靠过去，它都会给出合适的反馈，仿佛它熟知你身体的韵律。
<jyfl987> guestor: 有 你问哪个？
<ofan> 用户多了就有挑战了
<cherrot> jyfl987: 这段描写好销魂～
<jyfl987> cherrot: 我只有p眼可以勉强感受这个
<ofan> 别人都发展几千万用户了，你还在选哪个语言，哪个框架
<guestor> jyfl987: 你说用clojure
<cherrot> jyfl987: ... 可以 yy的
<guestor> ofan: 第一步很重要啊，大哥
<jyfl987> guestor: 恩 做个网站而已 这个网站会大量的增加模式 结构倒是很简单 就是类似github那种结构
<jyfl987> cherrot: 这个我yy不出来
<guestor> jyfl987: 挺不错的，最近几天才可以登录github
<cherrot> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> ofan: 等我做出个样子来 自己可以用了 再来给你们看
<ofan> guestor: 什么第一步
<jyfl987> 不过现在我在纠结要不要直接用py做个 额
<guestor> jyfl987: 不过国人开源的产品 质量～～
<ofan> jyfl987: 你想做东西就用你最熟悉的去做
<jyfl987> guestor: 开源你个头
<jyfl987> ofan: 我已经预料到复杂的修改了 py不太适合
<jyfl987> 虽然clojure很费内存
<guestor> jyfl987: 额～～请注意用语
<buysz> 开源的web真心不咋地,搞着搞着就没了.
<ofan> 天天看你这个摸一摸那个摸一摸真替你捉鸡
<jyfl987> guestor: so what?
<guestor> jyfl987: 没什么
<jyfl987> 那不就得了
<ofan> jyfl987: refactoring
<jyfl987> ofan: 你就光知道说 我上家就是python 一开始没设计好 后面都是修补方案 浪费了多大精力 额
<ofan> jyfl987: 那是py的问题？
<jyfl987> ofan: 招人比买机器贵!!!
<jyfl987> ofan: 有时候还真是
<ofan> 图纸没画好怪笔不行
<guestor> ofan: refactoring ??? What's meaning of it ?
<ofan> guestor: STFW
<jyfl987> ofan: 我不想跟你去争论， 如果照我的说法 是语言的问题 那我就转lisp系 如果照你的说法 是人的问题 那我改变人 远比改用另外一个语言难度大得多 所以我还是得转lisp系
<roylez> guestor: 改写
<guestor> roylez: o o , Thank you!
<jyfl987> 人不是那么好提高的
<ofan> jyfl987: 那你说py啥问题解决不了
<guestor> ofan: Thank you!
<buysz> 完全搭不上了.
<jusss> roylez: 你把勇士吓着了
<buysz> 不能中文名字好像.
<guestor> 其实看大家讨论，还是挺热闹的
<jyfl987> ofan: 有些语法上的问题 导致代码会冗长 虽然相比php是短多了
<jyfl987> 那时候我一直想py为何不加个宏呢
<ofan> jyfl987: 代码冗长...
<guestor> jyfl987: PHP 用facebook的工具编译后 效率还是挺高的
<ofan> 这叫啥理由
<ofan> jyfl987: 其实不写代码最好
<guestor> ofan: and then ?
<ofan> 跟vb似的拖拖控件吹口气就完了
<jusss> 如果平板和手机能随便刷系统就好了
<guestor> ofan: 代码质量不好控制
<piggybox> jyfl987: 宏掩盖太多东西，不符合python哲学
<buysz> 一直没闹明白宏的概念.
<guestor> buysz: 哪个系列的宏
<roylez> jusss: 你说勇尸？
<ofan> 动态语言要毛宏
<jusss> roylez: ...hamo勇士
<MeaCulpa> 宏
<jyfl987> ofan: 你扯了这么多 你真的工作过么？
<MeaCulpa> lambda不就是么...
<guestor> macro ?
<jyfl987> piggybox: @xxx 不也掩盖了不少东西
<MeaCulpa> 宏这东西...有需要存在么... 全部变函数咯
<ofan> jyfl987: 不工作我天天喝风？
<jyfl987> ofan: 你那算什么正经工作
<ofan> 就坐办公室里叫工作？
<guestor> 宏挺不错的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: VB比你说的，麻烦的多...
 * MeaCulpa 早年作VB东西，想死的心都有
<jyfl987> ofan: 你正经的一直服务一个项目 解决那些琐碎问题看看
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 后来你被java拯救了？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 没，没赶上Java的好时代
<piggybox> jyfl987: decorator并没有lisp宏那种创造语法和DSL的能力，还是正常的python
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 后来我因为表现太差，被打入C部门了...
<ofan> jyfl987: 服务什么项目才能算个项目
<ofan> 开源项目？
<buysz> 快过年了,那个去好好搞一下12306的项目吧.
<buysz> 不想到时候又刷不到票.
<buysz> 拜托各位大神了
<jyfl987> piggybox: 但是确实有掩盖事物的本质
<MeaCulpa> buysz: +1
<jyfl987> ofan: 你玩的都是一狼头买卖 给人做个这个项目 收工走人
<jyfl987> 我们要不断的给自己擦屁股 而且屎是自己拉的 想骂都没法骂
<jyfl987> 12306的问题 技术解决不了 只有靠铁路部门多出点票和列车了
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 你坐火車的麽...
<piggybox> jyfl987: 程度不一样吧，要展开一个decorator并不难，还是标准python语法
<jyfl987> 很明显 供应跟不上 你再怎么分配都不行
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 我不做
<ofan> jyfl987: 谁不是收工走人
<jyfl987> piggybox: decorator本身就是个新语法了
<ofan> 难道你一辈子就干一个项目
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 那你湊12306的熱鬧...
<jyfl987> ofan: 你这是典型外包玩法
<buysz> 不是供应不上...是系统问题. db同步一次要30分钟...
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 为大家呐喊嘛
<jyfl987> 算了 不扯了 不能每天只看一章
<huntxu> ...
<piggybox> jyfl987: 嗯，不然就得写到注释里去了
<ofan> 自己的代码要维护，你的东西天天出毛病想不维护都难
<huntxu> roylez: 上班了啊
<huntxu> hamo_dooloo: 嘟嘟嚕嚕
<huntxu> adam8157_away: 乃 PTO 兩天了？
<slucx> pidgin里的gtalk不能发文件，不能视频吗？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: decorator让py可以用来做一些中间工具...但我还是觉得小函数方便...
<microcai1> MeaCulpa:  http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-cn-termi-hanzi/index.html
<kk> microcai1 ⇪ t: 如何改造 Linux 虚拟终端显示文字
<microcai1> MeaCulpa: 你司终于发布我的文章了
<buysz> 奇怪.自己会断掉.
<ofan> microcai1: 配图很赞
<MeaCulpa> microcai1: 不错，拿了多少钱？
<microcai1> MeaCulpa:  刚刚发布，稿费还没拿到
<MeaCulpa> microcai1: 好多第一人称，要我是编辑早砍掉了
<MeaCulpa> microcai1: 我摸业余
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 哈哈
<buysz> microcai1 什么文章.
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  业余作者嘛。
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 别说DW, 就算部门文档也不带这么写的....
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 下次专业点，不出现一个“我”
<buysz> microcai1 发来欣赏下.
 * MeaCulpa 足见我摸编辑业余啊
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 你编辑也业余的？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我说我摸的编辑业余
<buysz> 又脱节了.
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 是啊，我摸的编辑是技术不行的理科生，亦或文采不行的文科生
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: lol
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你还真能忍DW的那格式...odt/xml
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  没办法，为钱折腰
 * MeaCulpa 有两篇约稿一年了都没兴趣写...主席估计更多
<slucx> MeaCulpa: 你gtalk用的是啥客户端？
<MeaCulpa> slucx: 屁精
<MeaCulpa> slucx: 疯痴
<slucx> MeaCulpa: 不能视频啊
<jyfl987> microcai: 他们给你多少钱?
<MeaCulpa> slucx: 视频？skype
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 论字的
<slucx> MeaCulpa: gtalk win版的有视频功能的啊
<MeaCulpa> 主要是英文版的似乎没钱了，中文版的有钱
<slucx> MeaCulpa: 还不能发文件
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 百字还是千字 图算多少字 字是按unicode算 还是machine word算 代码怎么算？
<MeaCulpa> slucx: 我用不到
<microcai> jyfl987: 你去数数多少字，一个字2厘钱。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 非我所知
<ofan> microcai: 帮你转发了
<jyfl987> microcai: 那图呢 代码呢
<microcai> jyfl987: 仔细看文章啊，代码在文章里说明了
<slucx> MeaCulpa: 不能发图片和表情
<slucx> MeaCulpa: 这些问题都是别人给我说的
<microcai> ofan: 你转发是要吃ibm的官司的
<jyfl987> microcai: 我说代码怎么算钱 你个哈儿
<freeflying> microcai: 现在哪里高就呢
<void1> 都在这里团摸呢？
<microcai> jyfl987: 贴到文章里的代码算钱。没贴进去的代码不算钱。就这么简单
<ofan> microcai: 帮你传播
<jyfl987> microcai: 那不错 以后尽量写php java的文章吧
<ofan> microcai: 分享链接东部
<jyfl987> 千万别写perl和正则的
<jyfl987> microcai: 原来你叫 万叼
<ofan> microcai: 图2被我另存为了
<microcai> ofan: 。。。。 那个图片很2的
<ofan> microcai: XD
<microcai> ofan:  应该用 dot 语言画图的，让 dot 给我智能布局
<jyfl987> microcai: wayland你用起来了？
<microcai> jyfl987: 就跑个 demo ，没意思啊
<jyfl987> microcai: 我有用dot画过一个我的兴趣分支图
<jyfl987> http://jyf-code.googlecode.com/hg/graph/i.dot    microcai 你把这个出图看看
<jyfl987> 可惜dot不支持类似css那种语法
<microcai> dot 自动布局还是不错的
<microcai> 要是啥时候 inkscape 能做 dot 就好了
<jyfl987> dot工具要是加个有引力 斥力属性的工具就好了
<jyfl987> 手工布局很烦
<jyfl987> 自动的又挫
<jyfl987> 常常叠一块
<microcai> yeah
<microcai> dot 自动有时候很撮
<microcai> 乱成一堆
<jyfl987> 理论上应该不难啊 我看可汗学院最近那个挑战赛 许多人做了引力模型的玩法出来 fps也不低
<\rs> neato fdp 这两个 layout 都是 force-directed
 * jyfl987 希望将来我能做出来 现在先放下
<roylez> jyfl987: 需要定制的时候，还是只有自己拿脚本裸画svg
<ofan> 画图还是用gui
<jyfl987> roylez: 毕竟想要模板化 免得次次都要搞
<roylez> jyfl987: 脚本写了
<roylez> jyfl987: 我这么干过
<jyfl987> roylez: 那得写个通用的脚本 拿来看看
<roylez> jyfl987: 18摸 confidential
<jyfl987> 额 要被迫学obj c了
<jyfl987> roylez: link?
<roylez> jyfl987: 没link啊，公司里面用的
<jyfl987> roylez: 贴出来看看嘛
<\rs> roylez: 写 dooloo 花了多长时间？
<MeaCulpa> lol
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • tint2时间和日期，能不能一字排开？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394304 0.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2012-11-29 15:00
<buysz> ls
<buysz> 都下班了?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 如何用find删除所有文件大小为0的文件
<huntxu> jyfl987: find ./ size 0b?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: find -size -1c ?
<jyfl987> 搞定了
<jyfl987> find ./ -type f -size 0 -exec rm {} \;  sudo !!
<jyfl987> 不知道谁配的samba 把log日志按ip来归档 额几万个log
<MeaCulpa> -size 0b 应该也可以吧
<jyfl987> 那大于 小于怎么整？
<buysz> sudo !! 何解?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你生活真困苦
<jyfl987> -size <10k 可以么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: +和-
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 比如 +1M
<jyfl987> buysz: 因为日志在/var/log/samba下 我是普通用户登录的 不像你可以root登录
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 好办法
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: shell有-s
<david_wu> 最近有个怪问题，大家帮分析一下呗。程序崩在 class A::A(void *a, long b) {this.a = a; this.b = b;} 构造函数。如果内存不足应该直接失败在 new ，不应该死在构造里。我怀疑是内存 page map 的问题，map 到了只读或 i/o 区。这个想法靠谱不？
<jyfl987> sudo -s么
<jyfl987> 麻烦呗
<jyfl987> hell 找半天没找到svn的rpeo在哪里 准备上find了
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Splashtop发布Ubuntu Linux版本Streamer 性能超过VNC 10倍 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394305 Splashtop 为Linux系统管理员、Linux玩家、Linux工作站用户发布最新款Streamer产品，让他们可以通过Android/iOS移动设备、或者Mac和 Windows PC远程连接到Linux 服务器或者Linux PC上 美国加州时间2 …
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不是，[[ -s file ]]
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 原来可以这么玩
<buysz> 没明白.举个例子.
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不过还是find威武
<buysz> MeaCulpa [[-s file]] 什么命令滴..
<MeaCulpa> buysz: ? shell
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: shell搞怪好
<jyfl987> roylez: 脚本快贡献出来
<jyfl987> roylez: 或者出个效果给我看看也行
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你要干啥？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 就是像graphviz那样 随便写点关系 然后工具帮你出图 但是要带引力 斥力效果的
<jyfl987> 基本上 图叠在一块都很难看
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: gaoji
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: roylez 说贵摸内部有工具搞这个
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: shell的确搞怪...话说当年pl的初衷居然是SA们觉得sh太搞怪...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 现在的pl完全背离当初想法...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 哈
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: pl的人其实应该一开始从正则引擎扩展
<MeaCulpa> 恩，我怎么-s不对...
<jyfl987> 大概你用的是linux
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: for file in `find . -type f -size 0c 2&>/dev/null`; do if [[ -s $file ]]; then wc -c $file 2&>/dev/null ; fi; done
<MeaCulpa> 这个应该不会有输出
<MeaCulpa> 哦... 反了...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 为啥不用 xx && yy 来代替 if xx then yy
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，是，脑坏
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 去看我的alias。里面的find是教程。lol
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 看毛，用的时候再google
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我又不去面试 :)
<woju> 用户nobody删除了要紧吗？
<woju> 还有用户Guest
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 这种货色放在我脑子里是浪费内存
<iGoogle> 我只是看到你这太没理解了嘛。
<jyfl987> find老给你提示参数顺序 然后又给你执行了 真是xx
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 不求甚解
<MeaCulpa> 用了find就尽量不sh
<jyfl987> iGoogle: -size可以用 范围修饰咩？
<iGoogle> 可以+-
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你-0试试~
<iGoogle> -empty吧
<jyfl987> 可以用几个离散的值咩？ 比如 -size 10M,13M,21M-29M
<MeaCulpa> 应该可以指定多次？
<iGoogle> 多次，需要 -and
<jyfl987> find语法好挫
<iGoogle> .. 是人挫好吧
<jyfl987> find是不是个 minimal and specific pl?
<jyfl987> 你不是挺高的咩 怎么挫了
<buysz> find感觉挺好的.
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: -and怎么用的？给个例子
<MeaCulpa> 这东西不好google...神，需要你的时候到了
<buysz> EXPR1 -and EXPR2
<jyfl987> buysz: 直接给代码例子比较好
<iGoogle> 都在我的alias里面。lol
<MeaCulpa> diff <(find . -type f -size 0c -and -size -1c 2&>/dev/null) <(find . -type f -size 0c 2&>/dev/null)
<MeaCulpa> 很好，我试过了
<MeaCulpa> -1c 和 0c 无区别
<buysz> 我看的man没写过例子.
<cherrot> iGoogle: 你的alias放在哪呢？
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 估计又是dotfile那种货
<iGoogle> github嘛。 cherrot
 * MeaCulpa BS alias, 全function
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<iGoogle> 25:alias find-opera-1M='find ~/.opera/cache*/ -iname "opr*.tmp" -cmin -60 -size +1000k -printf "------\t%p\t► %Cr\t► %kK\t►" -exec file -b {} \;'
<iGoogle> 64:alias rm_empty_dir='find -type d -empty -exec rmdir {} \;'
<iGoogle> 75:alias tar-opera='t.u ~/opera-setting-`hostname`-`date +%Y-%m-%d-%H-%M-%S`.tar `find ~/.opera -iname "*.adr" -or -iname "*.ini" -or -iname "wand.dat" -or -iname "eexp*" -or -iname "*user.js"`'
<MeaCulpa> alias 没有存在必要
<MeaCulpa> 全部用函数
<cherrot> iGoogle: 了解了    话说你记得住你写的全部alias？
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: tab补全啊哥哥
<iGoogle> 多强
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这个圆括号好 可以弄成类似lisp的语法
<jyfl987> (cp src dst) 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 啊？那个和语法没关系，进程替换
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 三天不用我连地一个字母都想不起来 更别说补全了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不过的确，括号越多越好
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 那是你名字没取好
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 过如果是进程替换 会不会一段代码下去 进程跑满？
<iGoogle> cherrot: 你没看名字那么好记？
<iGoogle> 一补全就出来了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 会， 会很脏， 但是这只是one-way pipe, 要等进程先展开再跑的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 当然也有2-way pipe, 那就天花乱坠了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 先展开最里面的 还是最外面的？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 还有 里面定义的变量 外面能获取得到咩 类似 (获取变量 a (定义变量 a))
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 貌似不是先展开，是走到那里展开
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那不就是先展开外层么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 应该不行，都进程替换了啊，都不是一个sh了
<jyfl987> 咩
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 原来如此 不过很好玩 哈
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: hmm...大概吧，有点忘了，要去补课
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 发现 abs讲得还是不够啊 还有别的经典书么
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 急。求助！原先电脑是自带ubnutn系统，现换成WIN7系统后，无线网一无没有！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394310 急。求助！原先电脑是自带ubnutn系统，现换成WIN7系统后，无线网电脑一直找不到那个图标，那个网络控制器一直是有个感叹号在那里，总 …
<imtxc> imadper: hi
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: http://ucarenya.com/doc/korn/figs/ksh2.0702.gif
<imadper> imtxc: 私聊.
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 ksh
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 有，http://ucarenya.com/doc/korn/index.htm
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Learning the Korn Shell, 2nd Edition
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我收在自己网站了...
<huntxu> imadper: 你妹
<MeaCulpa> ABS不看也罢
<imadper> huntxu: ?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ABS看了害人的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 要保持思维纯净
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那你看什么入门的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 就这个
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: Learning the Korn shell, 看了5年，还没看完
<huntxu> imadper: ...回學校了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我觉得我要看20年
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 现在除了你们这些大机器的 还有人用ksh咩？
<imadper> huntxu: 快了, 过两天.
<huntxu> ...
<jyfl987> 好像都是zsh
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 刚才那张图看明白了，就圆满了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你在用bash. zsh的时候恪守ksh准则，可保平安
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 既然是gif 为毛不做成动态的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: ksh是兼容的？
 * jyfl987 我怎么有种被洗脑的感觉
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: zsh往ksh里加的东西，都是交互用的，写脚本没啥addition. 至于bash, 不看也罢
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 因为我的理解力就这点，我都能看的东西，你自然能看...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 从小数学不及格
<iGoogle> 18m一般都是忽悠兼洗脑嘛。 lol
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: +1
<iGoogle> 现在才看abs。 jyfl987..
<MeaCulpa> abs有啥好看的...
<iGoogle> 可以不看
<MeaCulpa> 看了写单[ ] ?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我数学也不行
<iGoogle> 直接man
<buysz> iGoogle +1
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 这有啥 我不还年轻么
<MeaCulpa> 我看到有人写单中括号就知道是看ABS的草根
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: abs那个讲test的 看得糊里糊涂的 [ 和 [[ 没搞懂
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 看ABS掉价啊，想想你以后出去，出手的脚本都是通吃unix linux的，多好
<jyfl987> 有时候有用 有时候没用 全都用[[ 还有时候出问题 tnnd
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: Linux Admin才几个钱一斤
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我根本不靠这个吃饭
<iGoogle> 用shell的，都掉价。
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: +1
<iGoogle> archl: 出来下
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我用 python
<iGoogle> 袋鼠国的。 archl
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: gaoji
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: alias pyc='python -c'
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 话说，pl的确好找工作，尤其甲方，一坨pl shit没人擦
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: py有个sh库  看起来相貌像样的 你可以试试
<iGoogle> 我现在又转了。你不知道。 MeaCulpa
<imadper> ofan: 在?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 都是 iGoogle 这类人留下的 现在他们爬上去了 身后留下一陀又一陀
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 你转R了？
<iGoogle> 以你的知识，不说了吧。 jyfl987 lol
<jyfl987> latex?
<jyfl987> 无所谓你
<jyfl987> 别指望我给你擦
<imadper> iGoogle: vala?
<jyfl987> imadper: 失业了？
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩.
<huntxu> 看好神用vala
<buysz> 大家怎么看小米的35W台.
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ... numf () { python -c 'import sys; print "".join("%4d %s"%(n + 1, line) for (n, line) in enumerate(sys.stdin) if len(line)>0)' }
<iDesperadO> ....
<iDesperadO> long time no see
<imadper> of
<imadper> ofan: 死出来!
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: Enterprise Shit就是需要人擦
<jyfl987> imadper: 好好干
<cherrot> imadper: 大象早
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这多简洁 lol
<imadper> jyfl987: 我失业了, 你让我好好干?
<imadper> cherrot: 早, 色貊.
<jyfl987> imadper: 对啊 要不然你咋失业的？ 要吸取经验教训啊
<imadper> jyfl987:  失业了, 还咋好好干?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 其实可以改下python的预加载脚本 有些模块就不用显式import了
<jyfl987> imadper: 我是说吸取教训 下次要好好干了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 可以用的时候__(import)__
<imadper> jyfl987: 如果有下次的话.
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 好像可以 -m xxx -c 'code'
<jyfl987> imadper: 肯定有
<imadper> jyfl987: :-)
<jyfl987> imadper: just trust me
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 貌似可以 with open(__import__("sys").stdin.read(), "r+b") as fi:
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不过with这样的似乎必须换行...
<iGoogle> py不好意思说语法吧。
<iGoogle> imadper: 摸摸
<jyfl987> imadper: you're brilliant 我搜了好久才搜到这个词
<iGoogle> 貊是啥
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 一行的话不用吧
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，长还是长了点
<jyfl987> py也可以写得很挫 上次看过一个
<\rs> MeaCulpa: ksh有Filename Generation
<\rs> ========================
<\rs> ?
<imadper> jyfl987: 这么好的词...
<MeaCulpa> \rs: ?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 对了 py的序列化那个库是一个stack based的小语言 额！
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 哎，刚才那个py打印行数的，换awk的话才这点... awk 'NF{$0=++a " :" $0};1'
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我还成功的构造了一个攻击包fuck了我们内部的rpc server
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 考虑到脚本语言 你可以不用关闭吗
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 应该OS会照顾吧...
<MeaCulpa> 到时候FD用光了，就囧了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那个叫什么来着 py默认那个序列化的库
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: pickle
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 遞歸查找(類似find .)文件大小>9M echo **/*(.Lm+9)
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 這個在腳本裏也有用，很多 find 都不需要了
<MeaCulpa> \rs: ksh显然没有，ksh97也许有...
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 没用，干不了空格文件名
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: ksh97我堪称kof97了
<MeaCulpa> :P
<\rs> % rm **/*(.L0)
<\rs> rm: remove regular empty file ‘a b’?
<\rs> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 纵然在zsh偶也不这么用...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: py3你用么...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 话说，你干吗不找个好东家...听你说的，似乎平时很多打杂的事
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 找个外企游戏公司嘛~
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 家里有本书 不过实际上并不用 全都函数很好 但那个 format语法还有点不爽
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 找不到 英语不行 算法不行
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我过不了正规面试的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我看到本书，python for system admin
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 但是里面居然是大篇幅讲ipython
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 大有无视任何unix shell的做派
<buysz> shell 第四版就不错.
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 大概是这样  他的 /etc/passwd里 user的shell是 ipython
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛太很了
<MeaCulpa> 那估计真的，拿py把coreutils实现一遍...
<imtxc> imtxc_: ………………
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我跟你说了 py有个sh库  直接import就能用了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: iPython还行，用来debug
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我的机器上还有个 forth用户 shell是forth
<buysz> jyf1987 forth 么东西
<imtxc> imadper: 色象
<imadper> imtxc: ?
<jyfl987> buysz: forth.com
<imtxc> imadper: 你的 hamo 来了。
<imadper> imtxc_: 你的基友.
<imadper> hamo: ping
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 很多这些花哨的展开，并不好用，真的用的人，说明其打字很慢
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 至少我觉得我打个find . -type f 比 **/*啥的快
<hamo> imadper: unping
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 也许pl党喜欢
<imadper> hamo: 有啥文件系统优化方面的论文没?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 主要是用find 感觉随着一个个参数的增加 感觉自己掌控着系统的全局 却又可以精妙地操作每一个你想操作的目标
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 用展开语法就感觉自己只是个shell的客户而已
<hamo> imadper: 这么gaoji的东西你问我...我怎么知道...我还在看btrfs的论文呢
<hamo> imadper: 不知道啊
<imadper> hamo: 发论文的link过来.
<MeaCulpa> hamo: gaoji
<jyfl987> 改进下 big table的那种也成
 * MeaCulpa 对面的同事在热勤大声研究Linux...
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 对面的同事在热勤大声研究awk里去掉重复...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 贵摸有人走micro kenel路线咩？
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 用熟了filename expansion/generation效率會高於find，find要-print0 xargs -0很長的
<hamo> imadper: 你搜 B-trees, shadowing, and clones
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 所以他们alias了
 * IRChat_ is away: I'm busy
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我又想起很久没ET了...
 * IRChat_ is back (gone 00:00:07)
<jyfl987> \rs: 你要用熟了alias就更快了 这可是前perl专家的实战经验 cc iGoogle
<roylez> jyfl987: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/157963
<\rs> grep -c alias ~/.zshrc -> 90
<jyfl987> roylez: 看起来你升职了 最近都没 MeaCulpa 闲了
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 这你最拿手嘛。那句破一行的。lol
<roylez> jyfl987: 刚给你贴的是效果
<jyfl987> roylez: 这个一般 我要看的是那种错落有致的效果的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 才知道
<iGoogle> 我现在直接没法链接clan-fa了。好久了
<jyfl987> roylez: 这个用py我也做得出来 额
<IRChat_> 我问大家个事
<IRChat_> xubuntu被ubuntu抛弃了吗?
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 18big 必须的
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 碰到這種任務應該用py/rb/pl吧，awk怎麼用啊
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 啥任务
<iGoogle> 啥哦。这网站和哪无关吧。
<roylez> jyfl987: 那就是了
<roylez> jyfl987: 那就不给你贴代码了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 主席是这方面专家
<iGoogle> roylez: 你被放出来了？
<roylez> iGoogle: 开完会了
<jyfl987> roylez: 那脚本能弄出dot那种 节点之间用线链接的效果咩
<iGoogle> 开一个月的会
<\rs> imadper: 研究過文件系統benchmark？比如nfs
<imtxc> roylez: 去TW还回来不了？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 主席的博士论文是这个？
<imadper> \rs: 不是, 找题目做毕业设计....
<MeaCulpa> \rs:  grep -c alias ~/.zshrc 你有90个alias? 不少
<roylez> imtxc: 滚
<imtxc> roylez: 。。。。。
<imtxc> roylez: 升职了脾气见长啊
<iGoogle> imtxc: 知道书记是干嘛的不。专门开会的。
<iGoogle> 主席兼任书记，下不得地啊。
<imtxc> iGoogle: 这样啊。
<MeaCulpa> [jyxu@machanus.ibm.com][~]%awk '/^alias/ {a++} END {print a}' .alias
<MeaCulpa> 41
 * MeaCulpa 还有41个alias...
<iGoogle> 所以，你赶紧收声。 lol
<imtxc> ...
 * MeaCulpa 一半是slrn 之类， 一半是给ls, grep加颜色...
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 我砍了一半，再砍一半，还有76个alias
<iGoogle> 下班
<iGoogle> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: ..我还有55个functionn
<\rs> 加顏色有 dircolors(1) 和 GREP_COLORS
<MeaCulpa> \rs: alias 不能传参数，不好
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 我要的是斑马色 awk 'NR%2 == 1 {printf("\033[30m\033[47m%s\033[0m\n", $0); next}; 1'
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 好吧……你的awk做了太多應該是less/vim乾的活了
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 恩，是ed干的活
<MeaCulpa> \rs: ED要强的多，但是ED很难写在一行里，ED这名字也不吉利...
<MeaCulpa> 勃起功能障碍...
 * MeaCulpa 你们知道否... dns也能来查字典
<MeaCulpa> dig +short txt ED.wp.dg.cx
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 知道. 但是老忘记命令...
<slucx> pidgin来的信息如何用notify啊~
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: ed :]
 * slucx pidgin来的信息如何用notify啊~
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 這個好
<hamo`> roylez: 你弱爆了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我被sed误导 原来ed里是 g//d
<jyfl987> slucx: 有个notify插件 你可以check下 ubuntu版本默认带
<slucx> jyfl987: 好的
<buysz> iGoogle 下班真早.公务猿啊
<jyfl987> buysz: 她24小时上班状态 随时可以下班
<buysz> 这样啊.也挺好的.
<jyfl987> 是啊 自己当老板当然好了
<MeaCulpa> \
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 记得以前抄过你好几个函数和alias 现在还在用呢……
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 真的？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 额 从github上抄的
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 哦...
 * MeaCulpa 瞬间有成就感
 * MeaCulpa 去抄抄阿姨的
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 阿姨的？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 配置文件主要就抄了你的adam的和主席的……
<MeaCulpa> 千万别看我的.zshrc, 别处拉来的
<woju> 我用htop看我的内存是4G了，以前是3.5G，是不是我升级了内核导致的，内核默认用了pae技术？是不是这样？
<imtxc> 我的是到处凑的
<woju> 我是32位cpu
<MeaCulpa> woju: 很可能
<woju> MeaCulpa: pae技术是不是会浪费内存？
<MeaCulpa> woju: 应该会，但是总比用不到好
 * slucx pidgin gtalk发送语音，直接挂掉
<buysz> 苦逼的也快要下班了.
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: shell怎么写判断一个字符串是不是 以另外一个字符串为前缀才不会被鄙视？
<imtxc> imadper: ……
<UbuntuTalk> [john tiger] ?
<cherrot> 为什么markdown不支持锚点？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 胖叔, 有没有啥工具, 能观测到磁盘的写入顺序? 我想测一下磁盘I/O调度的实际效果.
<imadper> MeaCulpa: trace-cmd?
<hamo> roylez_: 弱爆尾席
<roylez_> hamo: =老子三狗杀完就杀你
<hamo> roylez_:  已然搞定了哟
<roylez_> hamo: .
<roylez_> hamo: 死该批？
<hamo> roylez_: 等我找个会议室去
<roylez_> hamo: .....
<roylez_> hamo: 你真豪
<hamo> roylez_: 苦逼上班何壕可言
<roylez_> hamo: 我们这边会议室要靠预订的
<hamo> roylez_: 不预定没人也不能用？
<hamo> roylez_: 赶紧skype啊
<hamo> roylez_: 你人呢？
<roylez_> hamo: 看不到你在线
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 谁skype啊
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 我啊
<jusss> 裸聊?
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 我的skype帐号jiangfuqiao
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 行啊
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 你的帐号多少啊
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 帐号啊
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 多少啊 ？
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 我已经上线了啊
<jusss> 不是我要Skype.是上面那两人要Skype.我怀疑他们在裸聊
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] o
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 你有skype帐号没啊？
<jusss> 没有
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 哦
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 谁有skype帐号加下啊
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 我的jiangfuqiao
 * cherrot 靠 在基友群里约炮？
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 是啊
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 我的系统是ubuntu
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] qq上不了啊
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 现在最好的软件就是skype
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 和feixin
<jusss> 你多大了?
<pityonline> 居然还有人用飞信，我还以为这软件早没了呢……
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 我啊
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 23
<cherrot> roylez_, 最近不常去acfun了啊？ 连个视频都推荐的这么少
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 飞信还蛮好用的啊
<jusss> 比我大1岁
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 哦
<roylez_> cherrot: 忙啊
<jusss> cherrot: 他跟勇士正裸聊呢,估计没空Acfun了
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 哦
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 还看acfun
<hamo> 。。。
<jusss> Hi
<roylez_> hamo: 月月鸟人还差三级就可以拿龙神镖了
<hamo> roylez_: 我的军委主席和副主席都死了
<imadper> hamo: http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~brewer/cs262/LFS.pdf
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac484205
<BluebirdShao> 有没有办法知道远程系统上有哪些用户呢？
<jusss> BluebirdShao: win？
<imadper> BluebirdShao: users
<imadper> BluebirdShao:  users - print the user names of users currently logged in to the current host
<BluebirdShao> jusss: 不知道是不是 win ，只知道开了 openssh
<imadper> BluebirdShao: 看不到? users命令.
<BluebirdShao> imadper: 用 nmap 扫描出来的
<imadper> BluebirdShao: 啥意思?
<imadper> BluebirdShao: 你需要用nmap扫描出来?
<sora> BluebirdShao 我记得是w
<sora> BluebirdShao 可以看到已经登陆的终端吧
<BluebirdShao> imadper: 就是我扫到一台机器开放了 22 openssh 端口，然后想知道有没有办法知道它有哪些用户
<jusss> 都市小钢炮
<jusss> 没看过
<jusss> BluebirdShao: 22是ssh
<sora>        w - Show who is logged on and what they are doing.
<imtxc_> test
<sora> 果然是w
<jusss> BluebirdShao: 和openssh没关系吧
<roylez_> imadper: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac484788
<jusss> 还nmap扫描....
<BluebirdShao> jusss: 我想知道能进去不？
<jusss> roylez_: 裸聊完了？
<imadper> roylez_: gaoji...
<BluebirdShao> jusss: 用什么方法呢？
<jusss> BluebirdShao: 没帐号密码咋进？
<BluebirdShao> jusss: 所以才想知道有没有方法得到有哪些用户可以登进去
<imadper> BluebirdShao: 那你密码怎么办?
<imadper> BluebirdShao: 就算有用户名, 密码怎么办...
<BluebirdShao> imadper: newbie
<jusss> BluebirdShao: 你这种方法几乎没有可行性
<jusss> BluebirdShao: 没可能的，骚年
<imadper> BluebirdShao: 没可能的事情就算了. 非得黑别人系统, 没意思.
<BluebirdShao> jusss: 原来如此！
<jusss> imadper: 世界上真的有那种能黑别人系统的黑客吗？
<imadper> jusss: 估计有吧... 不是每年都有人要被引渡到米国, 因为他们黑了五角大楼的系统....
<jusss> imadper: win也行
<roylez_> jusss: metasploit，自己搜
<jusss> imadper: 五角大楼不跟我们的网联，
<jusss> imadper: 黑它需要美国大兵的装备
<BluebirdShao> jusss: http://www.cnhonkerarmy.com/thread-147222-1-1.html
<buysz> 黑的也只是外围系统吧。
<hanchuan> 肯定不在一个网
<imadper> http://tech.qq.com/a/20091018/000003.htm
<imadper> jusss: ^^
<BluebirdShao> 2012年12月中国红客联盟打击国内非法网站大型活动计划，很新的
<hanchuan> 好老的历史
<BluebirdShao> 所以还真的可以做到的呢
<jusss> roylez_: 除了安后门和靠漏洞，实在不能想象黑客咋黑别人
<eexpress> jusss: 不就是爬信息嘛。
<eexpress> 比漏洞容易多了。
<hanchuan> 肯定得靠漏洞
<jusss> BluebirdShao: 网站和pc不是一回事
<eexpress> 胡说
<hanchuan> 黑掉网站是有机会黑电脑的
<BluebirdShao> jusss: 那好吧，黑网站
<jusss> eexpress: 咋爬信息？放虫子在对方的节点上？
<hanchuan> 网站毕竟也在电脑里面
<jusss> 好吧，那黑centos和黑win不是一回事
<eexpress> 找肉鸡，内部人员很多不懂的，但是外出也要联内网。明白了不。 jusss
<jusss> eexpress: 还是不懂...你爬过吗？
<eexpress> 五角大楼里面，估计90%也不懂电脑的。
<eexpress> 都是肉鸡。
<buysz> 高级密码专家是不需要漏洞的。
<buysz> 收集一点你的信息，直接就能猜出来你的密码
<jusss> eexpress: 你要说搞局域网，我还能想象，跨网段咋搞
<eexpress> jusss: 等你高级人员了。你电脑里面有很多个vpn帐号。
<jusss> buysz: 不开远程服务，有帐号密码也白搭
<hanchuan> 呵呵，不联网更是白搭
<eexpress> 有vpn，啥都是局域网。
<yhlfh> 帅哥们
<hanchuan> ？
<jusss> eexpress: 你咋和对方去建vpn，在你不认识对方的时候
<eexpress> jusss: 除开你胡哥。手机都没有，最安全。
<eexpress> jusss: 你笨。不和你说了。
<jusss> eexpress: 据说俄国那群老毛子很牛叉，你去俄文频道挑战下他们，看他们能搞掉你的pc不，lol
<eexpress> 等我有这兴趣再说
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 军方的网络大概和外网是物理隔离的。
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] :-S
<jusss> eexpress: ...
<jusss> eexpress: 我是真的小白吗...你教我两招吧
<jusss> eexpress: 局域网也行
<eexpress> 五角和军方，2回事情
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 五角，真的不了解。
<eexpress> 德国那小孩子，第一个被抓的。9x年。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不过，我记得它应该是有外网的。
<jusss> eexpress: 不是米国那个吗
<eexpress> 我只知道德国的，有传记的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 以前好像听说有它们的人不小心按了什么键，造成把一个网页刷到了 google 首页。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 记不清是五角大楼还是白宫了。
<jusss> eexpress: 怎么搞掉局域网里的xp
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 反正是美国的一个政府部门。
<eexpress> 经常打补丁，就没那么容易搞掉了。
<jusss> eexpress: 给关键字也行
<eexpress> 旧都说了没用
<jusss> eexpress: 人家有360
<eexpress> 旧的说了没用
<eexpress> 。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/7d0691fejw1dzawj7uwcyj.jpg 参照这个。
<jusss> eexpress: 360往那一站，唉，
<imadper> 局域网,  很多时候直接过去踹别人电脑就好了....
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果你有这个软件，你也可以黑掉别人局域网里的机器。
<eexpress> 傻子才安装360
<buysz> 360有linux版本？？
<BluebirdShao> 好像有个叫灰鸽子的东东
<buysz> 灰鸽子过时了吧。
<jusss> eexpress: 现在我身边的人清一色360
<buysz> 同事也全是360
<jusss> eexpress: 偶尔几只金山
<buysz> 不过我linux的.....
<jusss> eexpress: win下hips应该不错，comodo firewall
<jusss> 真的很怀疑新闻上说的黑客干架时都是百万台肉鸡，
<jusss> 出发黑客是360的，要不真想不出来
<jusss> eexpress: 去老毛子的频道挑衅他们吧，看看黑客是不是真有那么牛
<eexpress> 。你去
<CyrusYzGTt> 看小說 黑客傳說
<eexpress> 别人天天搞这个的，你去了干嘛。
<nopcall> http://www.sgk365.com/ 刚查了下还真有我的。。。。。
<BluebirdShao> nopcall: 这么牛逼的什么东东来的
<freeayu> hi
<nopcall> BluebirdShao: 。。看新闻看到的。
<BluebirdShao> nopcall: 不过不能注册，哎
<jusss> nopcall: 这个有用吗？
<nopcall> BluebirdShao: 人家500块卖100万个密码。。
<jusss> nopcall: 那个md5是？我小白
<nopcall> md5算法加密后的密码。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 准确说， md5 是散列算法，不是加密算法。
<jusss> nopcall: md5能反向破译？
<jusss> 126和sina的能爆出来，qq gmail爆不出来
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 彩虹表？
<nopcall> jusss: http://www.cmd5.com/
<nopcall> jusss: 应该是以前收录的密码 不一定是现在的，，我猜的。
<jusss> nopcall: qq的能有吗
<jusss> nopcall: 大部分人还是比较关心qq
<nopcall> jusss: 。 我不知道。我也是刚知道这个网站。了解的跟你差不了多少，
<imadper> 以后去名字, 注册weibo, 就叫madper_weibo 注册renren, 就叫madper_renren, 密码被泄漏了, 一下子就知道是啥网站泄漏的了. 直接去骂.
<jusss> imadper:   你的邮箱？57114286@qq.com
<imadper> no
<jusss> yip14@yahoo.com
<jusss> munda_lhri@yahoo.com
<jusss> yip14@yahoo.com
<jusss> imadper: 上面三个有你的吗
<imadper> jusss: 没有.
<imadper> jusss: 你真无聊/
<jusss> imadper: 哦
<imadper> 没事用啥雅虎哦哦\
<imadper> 没事用啥yahoo的邮箱..
<jusss> pityonline: 你的邮箱貌似暴露了
<pityonline> jusss: 哪个？
<jusss> pityonline: 163 hotmail
<pityonline> jusss: 嗯，早暴露了，连 sina 的也被人盗了
<pityonline> jusss: 还用我的邮箱发过垃圾邮件
<pityonline> jusss: 后来我都改了密码
<jusss> pityonline: sina的可以直接用流光把密码扫出来，我干过
<pityonline> jusss: 那些都是六七年前注册的邮箱，后来基本没用过
<jusss> 哇咔咔
<pityonline> jusss: 所以就改了个密码，懒得管
<pityonline> jusss: 还有人用我 sina 的邮箱开通了微博
<jusss> imadper: eexpress .饭团的gmail的md5密码都爆出来了，哇咔咔
<imadper> jus
<imadper> jusss: 你真无聊....
<pityonline> jusss: 我的 Gmail 是二步验证的，相对好些，还没被盗过
<jusss> imadper: 我想看看那个邮箱比较安全点吗
<imadper> jusss: gmail呗.
<jusss> imadper: 饭团的gmail被爆了
<imadper> jusss: 国安局管别的公司要你的资料, 他们敢不给?
<imadper> jusss: 那又如何...
<imadper> 算了, 你自己玩吧.
 * pityonline 我靠！我自己发了个不可见字符！ 相对好些 变成了 相???好些
<jusss> 需要花钱买密码...
<pityonline> 但 log 里是正常的中文，irssi 的问题
<jusss> imadper: 把马化腾的帐号密码爆出来，哇咔咔
<eexpress> jusss: 在局域网，搞一个hub，邮箱密码随时可以列表。
<BluebirdShao> jusss: 怎么叫"126和sina的能爆出来，qq gmail爆不出来"
<eexpress> 只是别无聊的去害别人。
<jusss> eexpress: 没那个能力...
<jusss> eexpress: 连hub张啥样都不知道
<jusss> eexpress: 如果arpspoof呢？
<jusss> eexpress: 是不是也能
<imadper> jusss: 你公共的wifi一抓包, 各种密码都来了...
<thomasxie> 要那么多密码做什么啊
<jusss> imadper: 怎么抓？
<jusss> imadper: tcpdump？
<roylez_> eexpress: 屙屙
<night_> ls
<night_> 文革问题
<night_> 问个问题
<night_> 我在本地局域网建更新源怎么不行
<night_> 有没有人可以给个解答斯密大
<roylez_> 不会
<imadper> jusss: wireshark
<imadper> 同不会
<night_> 大哥们
<night_> 可以帮忙吗
<jusss> imadper: 不arpspoof能抓别的机子的包？
<imadper> .
<night_> 用tcpdump吧更好用
<jusss> imadper: 我是真不会
<jusss> imadper: 能？
<night_> 本地源我搞完了，结果更新不了
<night_> 我郁闷中
<roylez_> imadper: 蛋蛋现在晚上经常不在呢
<roylez_> imadper: 他搞基上瘾了
<imadper> roylez_: 我不知道呀... 我不在rh了...
<imadper> qiao: 早.
<imadper> 老子定题目了....
<qiao> imadper: 早。。。
<qiao> imadper: 你做毛？
<imadper> qiao: lsm-tree based simple filesystem
<qiao> imadper: 厄，不错，比我的有前途。。。
<imadper> qiao: 没有,你的gaoji...
<qiao> imadper: 。。。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: smart office很好用...
<qiao> imadper: 你回学校了？
<yhlfh> smart office是神马
 * cfy 求杭州，上海工作。。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 我擦, 你丫不出国了?
<night_> 哥哥们
<night_> ubuntu sources。list里有多个源，他选那个啊
<user8888> hi
<user8888> 各位好啊
<user8888> 饭吃过了吗？
<user8888> 天冷了，记得加件衣服
<user8888> 现在连机器人也不回话了吗？
<user8888> hi
<user8888> 请教问题啦
<user8888> 有一个android手机，sd卡座坏了
<yhlfh> 再买一部
<user8888> 不想修卡座了，就想直接用来打电话算了，但是，没有SD卡的话，似乎许多软件没法使用
<user8888> yhlfh: 没钱，生活中社会最底层
<yhlfh> 没卡很多用不了
<user8888> yhlfh: 我就想，能不能有什么命令，可以将手机的500M的给系统使用的空间，分个100M来模拟SD卡？
<user8888> yhlfh: 我看linux一般都是挂载分区啥的
<yhlfh> 这……没办法吧
<user8888> yhlfh: 按理应该能够做到才对啊～
<yhlfh> 安猪毕竟不是linux
<user8888> yhlfh: 不是啊，理论上面应该很简单才对啊
<yhlfh> 理论上
<user8888> yhlfh: 底层似乎linux的，基本上命令都应该是可以的
<user8888> 只是要呼唤这里对linux或者android系统比较熟悉的，能出来帮帮忙吗～～～～～～
<user8888> 将其中的一个目录挂载到MNT来作为SDcard难道不行吗？
<eexpress> sdcard可不是你想想的那种目录。
<user8888> eexpress: 没法模拟吗？
<imadper> user8888: 在别的地方建立一个目录, 然后ln -s过去试试, 行就行, 不行就去问别人吧.
<eexpress> 别人android估计还要扫描硬件信息，比如sdcard的内部参数啥的。
<eexpress> 我猜想的
<user8888> eexpress: 因为我看有些手机，没有SD卡座的，但是，内部也有SDcard这个目录
<imadper> user8888: 内建闪存了.
<user8888> imadper: 那不是差不多的意思吗？
<eexpress> 终会有一个api管理这的。
<user8888> imadper: 那个也是没有SD卡座的，也是模拟的
<imadper> user8888: 那个才不是模拟的.
<user8888> imadper: 咋不算模拟的？
<imadper> user8888: 明摆着不是, 没法子解释.
<eexpress> 如果熟悉机制，估计模拟是可以的。就是要看android需要什么。
<user8888> 那我按 imadper上面说的用ln的方式试一试看看
<imadper> user8888: 你就ln -s一个过去看看, 行就行, 不行就算了
<eexpress> 至少我觉得不会只认一个目录
 * imadper 拜ee
<user8888> 你们哪，唉，伤透了我的心
<eexpress> 你出钱就搞定了。伤心啥。
<user8888> eexpress: 没钱换啊
<eexpress> 去#android房间问吧
<imadper> 恩, 该去android房间, 你来错地方了.
<user8888> eexpress: 实在不行去那边问问
<user8888> 英语不过关
<eexpress> 估计怎么跳过读sdcard的内部接口，都困难。这系统不开放的。nnnnd
<eexpress> 连busybox都不给你的。能开放？
<cfy> eexpress: ...
<user8888> eexpress: busybox可以另外安装嘛
<cfy> eexpress: 我发现我perl连5000行都没写到。。
<eexpress> 废话。自己安装。还不如自己先root了
<user8888> eexpress: 已经root了
<eexpress> cfy: pl本来都短小
<eexpress> 废话。自己安装。还不*是*自己先root了
<cfy> eexpress: 估计c就要10w了？
<eexpress> 写错字
<cfy> eexpress: 你们c经验要求多少行？
<cfy> eexpress: 你们perl要求多少行？
<eexpress> cfy: 那也不
<eexpress> 破公司，没要求
<cfy> eexpress: ...
<eexpress> 又不正规
<eexpress> lol
<eexpress> cfy: 你去排骨那边吧
<user8888> 我发现建目录建立不了
<cfy> eexpress: 同样一个程序，perl 250行。。common lisp我居然写成了500行
<user8888> 说read-only file system
<cfy> eexpress: 排骨在哪个诚实的？
<cfy> eexpress: 城市
<user8888> 这个要咋搞？
<eexpress> 就杭州边上吧
<cfy> eexpress: 那不错阿。。
<eexpress> pl 250行。。。难得
<eexpress> cfy: taobao
<cfy> eexpress: 哦。。。taobao....
<eexpress> user8888: 重新挂载。网上随便炒
<eexpress> 挂载成rw
<user8888> eexpress: 啥意思？ 对linux不是很熟悉
<cfy> eexpress: 就是说你本来分区是只读的。
<user8888> eexpress: 我就直接在androd上面下载了个terminal，然后以后su了
<cfy> user8888: 就是说你本来分区是只读的。
<eexpress> ● dog old/cairo-weather.pl|wc -l
<eexpress> 309
<eexpress> ● dog cairo-weather.vala |wc -l
<eexpress> 191
<cfy> user8888: 用mount命令之类的挂载chengrw的
<cfy> eexpress: 哇噻
<eexpress> 当然上精简了些。lol
<user8888> cfy: 哦，理解了一点
<eexpress> 我最大的pl
<user8888> mount
<user8888> 我试一试看看
<eexpress> mount -o rw,remount /dev/mtd/mtdblock3 /system
<cfy> eexpress: cl写成我那样，我都不想说啥了。。。
<user8888> 唉，怪我都不太熟悉啊，先慢慢看看
<user8888> eexpress: 对我说吗？
<user8888> eexpress: 好象是对我说
<eexpress> cfy: cl不一定适合干脚本的事情。早说了
<eexpress> user8888: 是的。自己理解
<cfy> eexpress: 那不是脚本。是早年 happyaron的.po倒入sqlite的程序
<cfy> eexpress: 不太算脚本。
<cfy> eexpress: 一般人估计也只能拿cl的lisp光环装个B了。。。cc imadper
<eexpress> 咋会这么长
<eexpress> 你就是说 imadper在装嘛。直接说。lol
<imadper> eexpress: 问题是, 我的lisp用的太渣了...
<cfy> eexpress: imadper 也在用lisp?
<cfy> eexpress: ......
<eexpress> po干嘛需要导入数据库？
<imadper> eexpress: 不然我还真想拿出来装下b~~ lol
<cfy> eexpress: 方便比较啥的吧，不清楚
<cfy> imadper: 哈哈。。。
<imadper> cfy: lol
 * imadper 不装b, 学冷门的东西干嘛... 
<eexpress> 应该是数据库字典查询，直接修改po嘛
<cfy> imadper: 我发现学cl的比较苦逼。。。还找不到工作。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 恩...
<cfy> imadper: 学不到大牛级别。。。。估计只能自娱自乐么。。。
<cfy> imadper: 而且。貌似大牛都在日本。。。。
<cfy> imadper: 伤不起。。。还得学日语。。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 冷门的东西, 别人都不用, 公司都不用, 你会了干嘛...
<cfy> imadper: 有个冰河在杭州。。。。
<eexpress> 娶一个日本老婆嘛
<eexpress> 啥都学会了
<cfy> eexpress: ....
<cfy> eexpress: 日语，最难学习的语言。。。
<imadper> cfy: 我知道. 但是, 普遍混的不好吧...
<eexpress> 最容易的吧。
<imadper> cfy: 多看教育片, 能学几句.
<cfy> imadper: 好像是不算好。。。。
<eexpress> 就基本按照汉语的次序，读成日语而已
<cfy> eexpress: 汉语和英语最容易
<eexpress> 。
<cfy> eexpress: 那是识字吧。我也是听说。。。没学过日语。。。不知道具体咋样
<eexpress> 语法次序是一个坎呢
<eexpress> 我的同学，一堆日语的。说明容易
<cfy> eexpress: 关键是说，写。看个大概没啥用
<cfy> eexpress: ....
<mayli> caml是啥语言？
<cfy> ml?
<imadper> mayli: ml的升级版本.
<eexpress> 成绩越不好的，越容易学会日语。lol
<cfy> eexpress: ....
<imadper> mayli: 主要实现是ocaml吧. 法国那边有人用.
<mayli> imadper: mldonkey的ml原来就是ocaml
<imadper> mayli: 是.
<eexpress> .. 又來一个 ocaml。明显这语言就是装B用的嘛。 :D
<eexpress> 搞一堆派生出来。
<guestor> ocaml?
<cfy> eexpress: 用过stdarg.h，c属于什么水平？
<cfy> eexpress: 用过stdarg.h，c属于什么水平？ cc imadper
<imadper> cfy: 神牛. 你去面试google吧.
<eexpress> 我不知道这库。比我高级嘛。 cfy
<cfy> eexpress: 帮同学做毕业设计。。。用了C
<eexpress> imadper: +
<cfy> eexpress: 帮同学做毕业设计。。。用了C库。。。结果51的4K的rom放不下了。。。结果去买52....代码编译出来5.6K...
<cfy> imadper: ....
<eexpress> 你调用一个printf scanf试试。
<cfy> eexpress: sprintf嘛 :D
<eexpress> 调用一个浮点除法试试
<cfy> eexpress: memcmp啥的。
<cfy> eexpress: 这个没事的吧。
<cfy> eexpress: 会怎么样？
<eexpress> 估计32k了
<cfy> eexpress: ...............................
<eexpress> 以前，科大一个教授，自己asm搞一个浮点库。记得是7xk
<cfy> eexpress: keil居然不带snprintf....
<cfy> eexpress: 有啥用？我同学一个51，算大了，也只有64K...
<guestor> 虽自叹不如，但这是炫耀贴么？
<BluebirdShao> vwmare 似乎没有 linux 版本喏
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 有的。
<eexpress> idc10. 记得了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 连 vmware player 都有 linux 版。
<BluebirdShao> 收费？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] workstation 是收费的， player 是免费的，和 windows 下对应的版本一样。
<eexpress> cfy: 居然没有。idc10插座。邮寄一个过来。
<cfy> eexpress: 这啥阿？
<imadper> BluebirdShao: vmware从来都收费吧.
<BluebirdShao> 源里面的 virtualbox-ose 是什么意思呢？为什么有个 ose 在后面
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 因为它是商业软件，所以大部分的发行版没有收录它。
<eexpress> cfy: ..
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ose 是开源版。
<eexpress> 我最喜欢的接口。
<cfy> eexpress: 我毕业设计做的都快蛋碎了。。 cc imadper
<BluebirdShao> 也就是我可以直接 apt-get install 吧
<imadper> cfy: 我今天想好题目了~ lol
<guestor> cfy: 这么早就毕业设计啦？？？
<cfy> eexpress: 说是嵌入式，结果做的和计算机的差不多。。。
<cfy> eexpress: 其实只是拿别人的库过来调用一下。。。一点技术含量都没有。。。。 cc imadper
<cfy> imadper: 啥题目？
<cfy> eexpress: 你那个东西。我有想法了。。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 一个简单的文件系统吧. 貌似挺简单的.
<cfy> imadper: 哦。
<eexpress> cfy: 搞大了。基本没技术含量。
<eexpress> 越小的系统，反而越需要技术
<cfy> eexpress: 不过，我倒是显示到tft屏幕上。。。用spi驱动TFT....
<eexpress> 这也有抄的。
<eexpress> 你不是脱离这个嘛？
<cfy> eexpress: 脱离什么？
<cfy> eexpress: 是抄阿。。
<eexpress> 脱离硬件
<cfy> eexpress: 别人的代码，改改。。。。
<cfy> eexpress: 就好了。。。我连寄存器都基本没看过。。。。
<eexpress> 那是，引脚估计一个都没记得，就成功了。lol
<Guest83333> j
<buysz> 还有桶子在不。
<brauce> 找到组织了。。
<brauce> 这个地方可以说中文嘛？
<brauce> 有没有 人用linux mint..
<guestor> I'm here
<guestor> brauce: 额，只要能够表达都可以
<guestor> /
<IRChat> .
<brauce> 中文？
<user8888> ha
<user8888> hi
<user8888> 许多人下线了？
<user8888> 请问一下，andoid系统中的那个mnt，好像说仍然是只读的，这个该怎么改成可写的？
<user8888> 有人吗？
<user8888> help
<brauce> chmod
<brauce> 用这个命令试试。
<user8888> brauce: 什么意思？
<user8888> brauce: 我看了mount，看不到mnt的挂载点
<user8888> brauce:
<user8888> brauce: 于是也没法改rw
<user8888> brauce: system倒是已经改成了rw了
<brauce> 是不是没挂到mnt目录下。
<user8888> brauce: 不是，我已经在/data下面建立了一个sdcard2目录了
<user8888> 准备将这个目录挂载到mnt目录下面
<user8888> brauce: 但是，命令提示说是ro file system的
<brauce> 将目录挂到目录，好像不太行。。
<user8888> brauce:哦，我说错了
<brauce> 应该 是将设备或者是ISO文件挂到目录吧。
<user8888> brauce: 只是ln过去
<brauce> 那应该可以的。
<brauce> ln -s
<brauce> 就过去了。
<user8888> brauce: 在/data下面的sdcard目录，ln到mnt目录下面
<brauce> 这个也是可以的。
<user8888> brauce: 我用了ln -s /data/sdcard /mnt/sdcard2
<brauce> 不过mnt下最好不要放设备之外的。东东。
<brauce> 你是说权限不够？
<user8888> brauce: 但是提示说read-only file system
<user8888> brauce: 因为我的sdcard卡座坏了，所以准备模拟一个看看是否可以
<brauce> 这个貌似是保护的。
<brauce> 你可以放到 /media
<user8888> brauce: 我已经是在root了，#提示符号了
<user8888> brauce: 这样啊，那我再看看
<brauce> 嗯。
<user8888> 好像不行哦
<user8888> brauce: 你说的这个/media，是在根目录的吗？
<user8888> 没有找到这个目录
<buysz> android 先要root
<user8888> buysz: 我已经root了
 * cherrot :( :( :( 巨大的虚无感
<BluebirdShao> user8888: 你用的什么系统？如果没有 /media 那么肯定有 /mnt
<savr> hi
<user8888> BluebirdShao: 我的是android系统,2.2版本的
<savr> does any one know of any good java development firms in China?
<user8888> 有mnt
<user8888> 正在测试,是否可以直接在mnt下面模拟一个sdcard目录,因为我的手机的SDcard卡座坏了
<cherrot> savr, java dev firms?  you mean companies?
<BluebirdShao> user8888: 你 adb shell 进去了之后就已经是 root 了
<user8888> BluebirdShao: 是的,已经root了
<savr> cherrot: yes.
<user8888> BluebirdShao: 没有用adb,直接在手机上面,使用手机上面的terminal操作的
<BluebirdShao> user8888: mkdir /mnt/sdcard 吧
<cherrot> savr, I'm not clear about what you said.  AFAIK, taobao.com uses java :)
<savr> yes
<savr> that is correct
<user8888> BluebirdShao: 不行,提示说是read-only filesystem
<savr> I am looking for a java development company contractor
<savr> i.e. a company with a team that I can contract
<BluebirdShao> user8888: 真机上果然是这种情况
<user8888> BluebirdShao: 有啥办法没有？
<user8888> BluebirdShao: 为什么mnt下面就是readonly的？
<BluebirdShao> user8888: 我的 G7 也是如此，没搞它了
<user8888> 你的G7的卡座也坏了？
<BluebirdShao> user8888: 不是，也是提示 read-only
<user8888> 哦，这样
<BluebirdShao> user8888: 可能是整台机器没有 root 的原因
<user8888> BluebirdShao: 现在的手机的卡座很容易坏，似乎
<user8888> BluebirdShao: 我已经root了
<user8888> 提示符就是#的
<BluebirdShao> user8888: 与 terminal 没关系
<user8888> BluebirdShao: 哦，你的意思是那个好像叫做解锁什么的，好像是更下面的那个
<roylez_> cherrot: 切肉的
<user8888> BluebirdShao: 是不是那个叫做Fastboot
<houge> 我来插一句话，是不是想在sdcard上执行可执行程序？
<user8888> houge: 和我说吗？
<houge> 嗯
<cherrot> roylez_, 卖肉的
<user8888> houge: 不是的，是我的手机的sd卡座很不灵敏，不太好用了
<roylez_> cherrot: ssh到公司去也要ban了你
<cherrot> roylez_, ……
<houge> user8888: 哦，酱紫～
<user8888> houge: 然后，手机本身还可以使用，虽然我已经买了新的手机了，但是，先对这个手机废物利用
<cherrot>  (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) roylez_
<savr> cherrot: ?
<user8888> houge: 于是，想模拟一个sdcard到mnt，只要安装的程序比较少的话，是没有关系的
<cleamoon> 看网上说改host可以绕过gfw，什么原理？
<user8888> houge: 这个旧手机，当时也花了不少钱
<houge> user8888: 之前我弄过想在sdcard上执行程序的想法，后来发现貌似要在编译ROM的时候加入参数实现～
<user8888> houge: 虽然慢了一点，还是很用用处
<user8888> houge: 你说的那个app2sd，好像现成的方式就有吧？
<houge> user8888: 可以参考xda-developer上的教程，做个http服务器
<user8888> houge: 恩，我也想做其他用处
<houge> user8888: 不是那么简单，app2sd只是将数据包放过去，并不放可执行程序
<user8888> houge: 不过，如果能够模拟一个sdcard的话，就直接可以当备用的第二台手机使用了
<user8888> houge: 这样吗？那我倒是没有关注过
<user8888> houge: 为什么要将程序放到sd？
<houge> user8888: 因为当时我需要用tor+obfsproxy
<houge> user8888: 图形化不给力，我直接用android的终端跑
<user8888> houge: 那些app2sd，速度也慢，除非特别安装大程序，感觉意义不大
<user8888> houge: 直接安装不行吗
<user8888> houge: 这个obfsproxy倒是经常听说过
<user8888> houge: 对现在的翻墙工作很有用吗？
<user8888> houge: 你太折腾了，哈哈
<user8888> houge: 对其他的翻墙方式不太熟悉，感觉比较懒的方式还是ssh或者vpn方便一些
<houge> user8888: 呃，obfsproxy可以用ec2架设桥，一般3个就够了。
<houge> user8888: 科学上网的最高境界我觉得还是用Tor-Browser，这个最安全。不过速度慢的令人无语
<user8888> houge: tor确实速度太慢了
<user8888> houge: 而且在斯巴达期间，似乎tor也失效了，我看所有的路径都连接失败
<user8888> houge: 现在不知道是否好了一些
<BluebirdShao> smart 提示硬盘有 9 bad sectors，可是我却找不到具体是哪 9 个扇区坏了，给点提示，兄弟们
<houge> 前段时间有班极客搞了一个匿名操作系统
<user8888> houge: 匿名的要求倒是不少太高，又不是什么严重的反革命，哈哈，倒是不需要太匿名，只是需要翻出去查点资料啥的
<houge> 一共有两个系统，都是在虚拟机中运行，一个是做gateway，一个是做正常系统，后面这个系统网络接在gateway上，做gateway的直接tor出去
<houge> user8888: 呃，我说远了，我一般还是ssh，比较方便，升级ubuntu，我就用vpn
<user8888> houge: 哈哈，看你的方式，已经比较厉害了
<houge> 不过最近我这边openvpn的几个端口有问题，改成不常用的端口虽然连接好但是有些网站访问也出错。所以用Cisco的vpnc
<user8888> houge: 运行两个虚拟机的话，感觉似乎没有什么必要啊？
<user8888> houge: 看得出来，你也已经对科学上网很有研究了，都是苦命人啊，被gfw害的
<pityonline> houge: openvpn 默认端口在十八大期间被封了，需要换一下端口
<houge> user8888: 嗯，我下载下来摆弄了下，其实主要对那些真正要破坏别人系统的家伙有用。
<user8888> houge: 用两个系统不是很明白，为什么要两个系统？
<houge> pityonline: 原来勇哥在，呵呵，换过，还是有点问题
<user8888> houge: tor不是直接就可以做到匿名吗？
<buysz> ssh翻墙如何搞。
<buysz> 一直没搞明白
<user8888> buysz: 具体原理我也不知，不过，sshd有个隧道什么的，
<pityonline> houge: 我的端口也换了，感觉 vpn 没以前通畅了，可能是我这边运营商的问题
<pityonline> buysz: 端口转发
<buysz> 明天研究下,睡觉了。。。
<user8888> buysz: 一般ssh用于远程管理，好像其中有个功能就是类似于ftp这样的，可以用来翻墙吧
<buysz> 睡觉睡觉.明天研究。
<user8888> pityonline: 学习
<user8888> pityonline: 以后翻墙出去看看，不知道会不会更加困难，悲剧
<pityonline> user8888: 不是 ftp 功能用来翻墙，是端口转发功能用来翻墙
<pityonline> user8888: 墙每次升级都会拦住一部分人，但总有人很快放出解决方案
<user8888> pityonline: 恩，学习了，啥时候有空，我也研究研究，现在只是依葫芦画瓢使用一下而已
<houge> user8888: 哦，是这样的，在Virtualbox中有两台虚拟机，其中一台虚拟机只是作为一个Gateway，也就是说，它同时有两个网络接口，一个网络接口是NAT，一个提供内部接口；另一个虚拟机（实际使用的）只有一个网络接口，这个接口链接Gateway提供的内部接口。儿和个内部接口对应的就是Tor的接口。
<pityonline> user8888: 我也是乱找的，误打误撞
<user8888> pityonline: 我看解决方案是越来越少了
<user8888> houge: 这样的方式意义何在？
<pityonline> user8888: 墙每次升级都会杀掉一些薄弱的解决方案啊，不过还会有新方案出来的
<user8888> houge: 感觉没有必要使用两个虚拟机啊，gateway什么的，好像也没啥用
<houge> user8888: 第二个虚拟机的所有网络连接都是走Tor的线路
<user8888> houge: 哦，这样，有点懂了
<houge> user8888: 主要是我不太会解释，呵呵
<user8888> houge: 普通的tor方式，许多地方需要设置，麻烦，上面的方式，操作系统内的所以网络操作都是匿名的，有保证，有点道理
<user8888> houge: 我倒是有一个疑问，倒是要请教一下各位
<user8888> houge :正好是和你上面的那个相反的想法。
<user8888> houge: 由于vpn的方式是全局的，然而，我一般只需要极少数情况需要翻墙，比如Google资料，或者看看外媒新闻什么的
<user8888> houge: 于是，我就用一个虚拟机中启用了vpn连接，然后，在该虚拟机中运行sshd服务
<pityonline> user8888: vpn 可以通过 chnroutes 来分配路由
<user8888> houge: 然后，虚拟机也是两条网络，其中一条就是sshd使用的，host主机就使用这个sshd方式翻墙，这样的话，对浏览器就可以使用一些智能的扩展，或者是pac这样的东西来精确匹配了，
<user8888> pityonline: 分配路由只能解决一部分
<pityonline> user8888: 你还想解决什么？
<user8888> pityonline: 比如，如果我host主机有emule下载的话，一般的vpn供应商好像说是不允许p2p下载的
<user8888> pityonline: 而且，有些国外的网站，也不需要vpn翻墙访问
<user8888> pityonline: 所以，我感觉使用ssh，通过浏览器的扩展精确匹配是最好的，而且省流量
<user8888> pityonline: 我测试过，也成功了，但是，不知道为什么有时候会出现连接错误的问题
<houge> user8888: 这个是官方网站：http://sourceforge.net/p/whonix/wiki/Home/
<pityonline> user8888: 嗯，chnroutes 是根本国内和国外分的路由，如果你想精确分配，可以通过 ssh 配合 proxy 导入 gfw-list.
<user8888> pityonline: 我现在就是使用的ssh的方式
<houge> user8888: pityonline: 晚安了两位
<pityonline> user8888: ssh 在浏览器里还算有威力，但在其它软件方面就完蛋了，还得用 proxychains，Mac 中还没这个软件
<user8888> pityonline: 但是，如上面所说，用虚拟机使用vpn的方式，总是会有错误发生，说连接失败，不知道问题是出现在哪里
<pityonline> 晚安猴哥
<user8888> pityonline: 是的，其他软件使用ssh稍微麻烦一点，
<pityonline> user8888: 你用的什么 vpn？
<user8888> pityonline: 不过，我没有什么需求
<pityonline> user8888: 那就无所谓了
<user8888> pityonline: 不方便透露，怕被和谐掉
<user8888> pityonline: 不是啊，虽然试验成功了，但是，不知道为什么，连接总是会时常出现连接超时、失败这样的小错误
<user8888> pityonline: 不是非常流畅，而且一直找不到具体是哪里的原因，所以，就一直没怎么使用了
<pityonline> user8888: 正常，因为 vpn 的服务器太远了，间隔千山万水
<pityonline> user8888: ssh 有时候也会掉线
<user8888> pityonline: 感觉不是那个原因，什么时候我再试一试看看
<user8888> 算了，睡觉去了，晚安各位
<pityonline> 安
<ofan> yooooooooo
<fivesheep> yo
<fivesheep> 出来透透气咯
<saimazoon> 你好
<saimazoon> 五只羊子
<tone> 哈哈 我今天换了个  kubuntu
<fivesheep> good for you
<wobu> hi,kk
<Guest78611> ＫＫ生病了
<mengfei> 早……
#ubuntu-cn 2012-11-30
<buysz> 各位,早.
<UbuntuTalk> [john tiger] ?
<imadper> buysz: 早.
<UbuntuTalk> [john tiger] bot?
<buysz> bot??
<UbuntuTalk> [john tiger] OMG!
<cfy> imadper: 大师早
<imadper> cfy: 早.
<imadper> cfy: 昨天你掉线了
<imadper> qiao: 早
<qiao> imadper, zao
<cfy> imadper: 嗯，准时10:30掉线。。。。
<imadper> cfy: .... 那个时间大家一起下载av?
<cfy> imadper: 寝室断网阿。。。。
<imadper> 这么早??
<imadper> 北京这边都是11点断...
<cfy> 。。。
<imadper> 鄙校从来就不断开.
<david_wu> cfy: 汽车电平+逆变器
<cfy> 真好。。。。
<cfy> david_wu: 什么？
<jusss> 发电？
<imadper> cfy: david_wu 要把你变成猴子.
 * imadper lol
<cfy> imadper: ...
<david_wu> cfy: 解决熄灯断网的困扰。
<imadper> david_wu: 断网没解吧... 楼内的路由也断开了
<cfy> david_wu: 不熄灯，只是断网
<cfy> 熄灯。。但是插座不断电
<imadper> david_wu: 断电用ups就行了
<david_wu> imadper: UPS 多贵啊。。。
<cfy> 。。。。
<cfy> 笔记本阿。。。。。
<imadper> david_wu: 有便宜的.
<cfy> 用5+，还不睡觉？
<david_wu> imadper: 300 快，一个电瓶一个逆变器都搞定。
<imadper> david_wu: ups也可以有这个价钱的.
<david_wu> imadper: 我买过 2 个破 UPS，都 1000 多，300 快绝对撑不到早上。
<imadper> http://www.smzdm.com/apc-bk500y-ch-ups-uninterruptible-power-supply-199-available-coupons-as-low-as-179-yuan-fast-and-easy-online-sea-station.html
<buysz> ca.
<buysz> 都还是学生啊...
<imadper> david_wu: ... 撑到早上.... 何苦...
<david_wu> imadper: 晚上上网，早上睡觉啊。
<jusss> 嗯，有几个学生
<david_wu> imadper: 哈哈吼。。。
<abine1> 快来看妹子
<david_wu> buysz: 都是学生时代过来的。
<abine1> hongkong的哦
<abine1> HK妹子
<david_wu> abine1: HK 不吃大陆菜
<jusss> 大舌头妹子.lol
<abine1> 她来大陆了
<david_wu> abine1: 悲剧了。。。。
<abine1> 拒绝TX的收购
<david_wu> abine1: 她是谁？？@_@
<abine1> http://www.geekpark.net/uploads/reading/seed/552b9d891be758a2d8474d5754684bd9.jpg
<buysz> talkbox??
<abine1> 夜市
<jusss> 是谁？是谁？她是谁？她是我们的英雄小额炸
<abine1> 庄芷坤
<abine1> Talkbox / 市场总监
<david_wu> 一不小心给关了，刚才说到哪了？
<david_wu> 成功女士长得都不怎么样。
<abine1> 这个嘛
<jusss> 大妈...
<abine1> 萝卜青菜
<buysz> 不知道hk的兄弟们搞出来的咋样.....
<buysz> 果断下个试试.
<david_wu> buysz: 我还用 whatsapp 呢。。
<david_wu> buysz: 这种东东太多了，用一两个得了。
<jusss> 直接忽略吧
<abine1>  这个在东南亚蛮受欢迎的
<david_wu> abine1: 东南亚。。
<jusss> 微信，约炮神器
<abine1> 类似微信
<david_wu> jusss: 摸摸才是。
<abine1> 小马本来想收购的
<jusss> david_wu: 摸摸是啥
<david_wu> jusss: 陌陌。
<buysz> 都是神器...
<abine1> 人家拒绝了老马的收购
<david_wu> 陌陌的摸摸。
<jusss> david_wu: 真没听过....同学清一色微信
<buysz> 屌丝的最爱....
<david_wu> jusss: 你有空上陌陌摸摸就知道了。。。
<abine1> 好吧。
<jusss> david_wu: 哦
<abine1> 网上好像还有个KF利器
<abine1> KAIFANG
<david_wu> abine1: 网上有什么 KBKF 的。。
<abine1> 帮你找附近周围的房子啊
<david_wu> abine1: KAI BU KAI FANG
<david_wu> abine1: 哦，理解错了
<man> 求帮助
<david_wu> abine1: 电线杆子就行。
<man> 谁知道这是什么东西
<david_wu> man: 你不就是帮助么。。。
<jusss> man: ？
<abine1> 是一个地理位置应用
<man> $6$ZCU5Y6bH48z2fBr0$PNK8fh77V/WqOgj9biR/lzhNrXXUjZOGvbYPeNdlIw/jOZWIIepXPjG/dUNh0b0rmCfmUGLzLiIm5ipOXV8id/
<buysz> ...百度地图...google地图....
<david_wu> man: base64?
<man> 不像Linux的MD5
<abine1> 那些不够精确
<david_wu> man: public-key?
<jusss> man: 你不就是man？
<abine1> 是垂直的
<buysz> 应该是KEY
<man> 貌似不是linux的base64
<david_wu> buysz: 有点儿短
<man> 什么key？
<jusss> 有/
<abine1> 话说现在用手机扫描QR码也会中木马
<jusss> man: 这个从哪来的？
<man> 成都
<abine1> 因为那个2维码就是个木马链接
<jusss> ...
<buysz> 不是QR码的问题.
<man> 怎么？
<jusss> man: 这个东东是啥上面的
<abine1> 可以把木马连接生成一个QR码
<jusss> 我表达能力又退化了
<david_wu> man: ssh 的 public key?
<man> 我在做题，那题上给出的就是这么一串东西
<buysz> ssh的没那么短吧.
<david_wu> man: 做别的 key 好像有点儿短啊。
<jusss> man: 题目信息
<david_wu> buysz: ssh 应该是比较短的了，其它的也没这么短的吧。
<jusss> man: 或题的类型
<abine1> 就是一陀乱码
<jusss> ...
<man> 他原话是这样的：Th4s is a Linux P5W: $6$ZCU5Y6bH48z2fBr0$PNK8fh77V/WqOgj9biR/lzhNrXXUjZOGvbYPeNdlIw/jOZWIIepXPjG/dUNh0b0rmCfmUGLzLiIm5ipOXV8id/
<man> Use "wget", "irc", "apt-get", "poweroff", "reboot", "exit", "sleep", "man","vim", "emacs", "su", "uname", and Konami Code to have more fun.
<abine1> 密钥
<david_wu> man: 是 P5W
<david_wu> 哈哈。。
<man> 我没有看到过这个东西
<man> p5w是什么东西？
<jusss> ubuntu
<man> 网上查了没有看到
<jusss> apt get
<david_wu> man: 我知道了，应该是个暗号。This is a Linux PSW i -> 4 S -> 5
<man> psw应该是密码
<man> 但是后面那一串不知道怎么解密
<man> 因为不知道使用的什么加密的
<david_wu> man: /etc/shadow ??
<david_wu> man: 对了，就是 /etc/shadow 的用户密码
<man> 他应该是加密了的
<buysz> 106的长度..
<david_wu> man: linux 上的密码自然不会是明文的，/etc/shadow 下的都是加密的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 应该是 sha-512 。
<microcai> david_wu:  pidgin 是明文密码
<cfy> 这个怎么解密。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] man 3 crypt 的 glibc notes 里有说明，以 $6 开头的 shadow 是 sha-512 的。
<david_wu> microcai: ...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个不是加密，是散列。
<cfy> 没有逆向算法阿。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 散列是单向不可逆的。
<man> sha-512有$4$6这样的密文？
<cfy> 列举一下。。。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 只能想办法找散列碰撞。
<jusss> 感觉是数学问题
<cfy> hash算法。。。
<abine1> http://www.huxiu.com/article/880/1.html
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我说错了，那个是 sha-512 ，不是 sha-256 。
<jusss> 好niu cha
<cfy> man: $xxx$ 这个xxx是盐
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://p.vim-cn.com/dr7/text
<UbuntuTalk> The glibc2 version of this function supp...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 自己看这段。
<man> 我在网上查sha-512，他说格式不对。。。。。
<cfy> $版本号$盐$hash后的数据
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] man 3 crypt 里的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 说明了这段的含义。
<buysz> 他们抄袭了我们网页的源代码，我们在底层的源代码中有一个错误，他们甚至把错误的地方也抄上去了
<cfy> SHA-2的貌似还没找到碰撞方法。。。只能硬来了么。。。。那破个蛋。。。就算能碰撞。。。和原文又有啥关系。。
<buysz> 这样的弱智言论都出来了.
<man> 我去看看
<jusss> 这种题，不知道是什么考试
<david_wu> buysz: 还是写成 apache module 吧，就不会被抄了。
<abine1> Talkbox最初是六人创业团队,针对开车不方便接听电话的人和盲人开发的全球第一款语音IM应用，经过1年左右的研发，2011年1月份上线，仅仅3天的时间，在App Store的下载量就涨到了100万
<david_wu> abine1: 你还在纠结这事儿呢，我都忘了。。。
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 此后，腾讯曾经找到郭谈收购，不久之后，米聊增加了语音功能，再之后，微信来了，郭秉鑫隐约意识到自己的“活路”被断了，意料之中，产品的用户从400万、500万跌落现在仅有100万。郭秉鑫最终决定退出大陆市场，转攻海外市场。
<jusss> 海外有whatsapp了
<abine1> 创新产品一定不在国内发布，在国外把用户体验做到最好的时候，再打回国内市场
<abine1> 从去年下半年开始，Talkbox避开中国市场，主攻海外市场。
<jusss> 一说亚洲，只能想到五个国家，中国，印度，韩国，朝鲜，日本，其它的貌似可以直接忽略了
<man> 还是没解出来，不过还是谢谢你们了，让我又了解了一些课外知识
<microcai> jusss: hk ! taiwan !
<microcai> jusss: sigpo
<jusss> microcai: 他们不是中国的吗
<abine1> 在国内斗不过微信
<microcai> jusss: 你去中国哪个地方要护照的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 把朝鲜换成台湾吧。
<jusss> microcai: hk taiwan 中国滴
<microcai> jusss: 那你可以随时过去不
<jusss> microcai: 没钱
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 外国人不认那个的。
<jusss> microcai: 过不去
<abine1> 9家在iOS平台上收入最高的中国公司
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 其实还可以加新加坡之类的国家。
<abine1> 它们全是游戏开发企业，分别是博雅互动、LV1、HappyLatte、PinIdea、Haypi、人人游戏、胡莱游戏、Tap4Fun、iFree Studio和顽石互动。第一季度，这十大开发者总收入的90%来自海外
<jusss> 那泰国也要加
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 新加坡和泰国的差距不小。
<abine1> 新加坡不算上一个国家
<jusss> 至少泰国号称世界上最民主的国家
<abine1> 笑话了
<abine1> 神马
<abine1> 泰皇是干嘛的？
<imtxc> 擦 5分钟掉线一次
<imtxc> ofan: 色fan，请教个问题， nexus7 屏幕看扫描的PDF怎么样，能看清楚么
<imtxc> imadper: ~~ 定下来题目了没有
<imadper> imtxc: 昨天不是就告诉你了
<imtxc> imadper: 你不是还在选嘛
<imtxc> imadper: 最后选成什么了
<imadper> imtxc: lsm-tree based simple filesystem.
<imtxc> 这么gaoji
<imadper> imt
<imadper> imtxc: 重点在simple
<cherrot> imadper: 和tree SM?
<imtxc> ||
<imadper> cherrot: 你真gaoji
<imadper> imtxc: http://www.smzdm.com/creative-innovation-sound-blaster-recon3d-fatal1ty-professional-professional-sound-card-76-56-down-23-about-530.html
<freeayu_> morning
<imtxc> imadper: 这货有毛用
<imtxc> imadper: 我又没台式机
<imadper> imtxc: 摆在书架上装13.
<cfy> imadper: 跑在linux上面？
<imtxc> imadper: 我的USB声卡都在箱子里面吃灰呢
<cherrot> imadper: 求赠送～～
<imadper> cfy: 恩.
<imadper> imtxc: 给我.
<cherrot> imadper: 想要个专业声卡呢
<imadper> imtxc: 我不嫌脏.
<imadper> cherrot: 我也想..
<imtxc> imadper: 话说北京的灰可真多，我就在那放了几天，上面厚厚一层土
<imadper> imtxc: 没事, 我不嫌脏, 给我寄过来.
<imtxc> imadper: 哪你的webos换
<cherrot> imtxc: +1 我这从来都灰蒙蒙的
<imadper> imtxc: 可以.
<imadper> imtxc: 那个看pdf不爽.
<imadper> imtxc: 你确定要换?
<imadper> imtxc: 不后悔就好. 我无所谓.
<imtxc> imadper: 难道有什么猫腻不成。。。
<imtxc> 容我三思
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 随你.
<imadper> imtxc: 瞧把你吓的...
<imtxc> 。。。。这么果断，啥情况
<imtxc> imadper: 看PDF不爽？ 那你都看什么书？
<imadper> imtxc: 我整个网站下载下来看那种.
<imtxc> imadper: 哦啊
<imtxc> imadper: 把起点都给下载下来。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 我不看小说...
<imtxc> imadper: 哟哟 切克闹
 * imadper 突然想学吉他...
<imtxc> imadper: 同上
<imadper> 煎饼果子来一套!
<imadper> imtxc: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/30711
<cfy> imtxc: 起点有多大？
<imadper> cfy: 会吉他不?
<cfy> imadper: 不会。。
<imtxc> imadper: 我会
<imadper> imtxc: ... 不信. 鉴定完毕.
<imtxc> imadper: 我曾经用吉他演奏过一曲那什么来着 忘了名字了，反正歌词就是：「没有花香，没有数高」还记得普子是「66176,66321」
<imadper> imtxc: 小草.
<imadper> imtxc: 看过10年陈奕迅duo演唱会没?
<imtxc> imadper: 好像是这么个名字，很久很久以前的事情了，没看过…………
<imadper> 里面的女吉他手太赞了
<jyfl987> cfy: 你最近在搞毛？
<buysz_> 求一款 xmpp server
<cfy> jyfl987: 找工作。。。
<imtxc> imadper: 你要买那个吉它？
<imadper> imtxc: 不了.. 没时间学.
<imtxc> imadper: 你的时间呢
<imadper> imtxc: 看电影.
<imtxc> imadper: 豪，一场电影多贵啊
<imadper> imtxc: chinahdtv 懂?
<imtxc> imadper: 更豪，我连帐号都么有，你有邀请么
<imadper> imtxc: 没邀请... 只有帐号. 怎么弄邀请>
<cfy> imadper: 估计到某个级别就有了。。。。。
<cfy> imadper: 不是有段时间开放注册么？ cc imtxc
<imtxc> imadper: 我也不清楚
<imadper> imtxc: 我的chinahdtv刚开始用... 我以前主战场在六维. 震古烁今. cc cfy
<imtxc> cfy: 过年会开放吧？
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 每年会某个时期开放.
<imtxc> 六维帐号我也没
<imadper> imtxc: 你不在教育网, 用刘伟没用.
<cherrot> roylez: 我的屏蔽还没解除那……
<abine1> 神奇
<cherrot> roylez: 亲亲
<abine1> TB又可以上了
<abine1> 你土鳖又可以上了
 * hamo_dooloo momo cherrot 
<hamo_dooloo> > "mo" * 10 + “ cherrot"
<roylez_> cherrot: 来三斤五花肉，切成末，荷叶包了
<huntxu> roylez_: 你是這麽早還是還沒睡
<cfy> imtxc: imadper: 上次某类似的网站被黑了。。为了挽回。。就开放注册了。。。不知道是不是chianhdtv
<imtxc> imadper: 你有CHH帐号没
<roylez_> huntxu: 早起了
<roylez_> huntxu: 9点起的
<huntxu> roylez_: 比我還早...
<cfy> imadper: imtxc: xfdown.py挺好的 cc cherrot
<jyfl987> cfy: 额 你都毕业了？？
<cfy> jyfl987: 马上就毕业了
<roylez_> cherrot: 看你那马里奥，把我今天的上无聊网站的时间额度都给用掉了
<hamo_dooloo> huntxu: roylez_ 你俩一起睡的就别掩饰了...
<cherrot_> roylez_: 你的额度这么少？
<hamo_dooloo> huntxu: roylez_ 还假装不知道对方几点起的...
<cfy> cherrot啥马里奥
<roylez_> cherrot_: 现在改半小时了
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 是. 我就是那个时候注册的.
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 我现在就去公司，ban了你比较好
<huntxu> roylez_: 刀
<cherrot_> roylez_: 。。。 那个真心屌爆了
<imtxc> cfy: 好像8月的时候开放注册过
<cherrot_> cfy: http://dooloo.info/p/QBB
<imtxc> cfy: xfdown是啥？
<cfy> imtxc: 一个python的用qq离线的下载脚本
<imtxc> cfy: 没有TX会员 还不是白搭嘛
<cfy> imtxc: 调用aria2下载
<abine1> 笔记本电脑怎么没有声音了
<cfy> imtxc: 借一个嘛，而且，貌似有试用的
<abine1> 奇怪了
<abine1> 怎么回事？
<abine1> 一直都没有关机
<cherrot_> cfy: maplebeats 改得那个？ 好用不
<imtxc> imadper: 求邀请
<cfy> cherrot: 用的事maplebeats改之前的版本。挺好用的。maplebeats改成网页版本了。。。。
<imtxc> imadper: 其实在人人影视上面下载也还可以
<imadper> imtxc: 我chinahdtv 很低分的, 没办法.
<cherrot> cfy: soga
<cherrot> imtxc: 我就在人人影视和海盗湾下
<cfy> cherrot: 就是一个py脚本，可以获取真是下载链接。或者直接调用aria2下载
<imadper> 直接用xunlei离线多好...
<imadper> imtxc: 玉蒲团之偷情宝鉴 国粤双语TrueHD7.1/原盘繁英SUP字幕/章节
<cherrot> cfy: 那就爽很多了，那天发现竟然不能直接用aria2c下 实在是太坑爹了
<cfy> cherrot: 要不要我把链接给你？
<cherrot> cfy: 嗯嗯 这是重点，求链接～ :)
<cfy> cherrot: 直接clone我这个fork版本也行 https://github.com/chenfengyuan/xfdown
<cfy> cherrot: 最近刚好升级。。。原版用不了了。有个master*的修复了。
<cherrot> cfy: OK  多谢～
<cfy> cherrot: 我这个是clone master*的。
<iGoogle> 又啥片子
<cfy> cherrot: github打不开。。。太卡了。。。
<cherrot> cfy: master* 是啥？
<cfy> iGoogle: 下载脚本。
<cherrot> cfy: 你学校打不开github?
<cfy> cherrot: 名字。我记不住。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: github最近正常了。而且你可以设置https访问。
<cherrot> cfy: lol
<cfy> cherrot: https://github.com/mastergyp/xfdown
<cfy> iGoogle: 不知道为啥突然慢了。。。
<iGoogle> 我设置了https的remote。访问不了，就走这边
<cfy> cherrot: 我的版本就是有个branch:english...我把所有提示蹩脚的翻译成了英文。。。。
<cfy> cherrot: 因为我有个terminal不支持中文。。。。
<iGoogle> 啥破term
<iGoogle> 你什么系统，现在。 cfy
<cherrot> cfy: 正好呢  我最近也开始python，要是想做点改动直接fork你的好了
<cfy> iGoogle: 一个手机的破app
<iGoogle> @@
<cfy> cherrot: okay :D
<iGoogle> gaoji
<cfy> iGoogle: 我现在是OS X:mountain lion
<cfy> iGoogle: 树莓在跑debian wheezy
<iGoogle> 山猫
<cfy> iGoogle: 路由器在跑openwrt
<iGoogle> puma
<cfy> 。。。
<iGoogle> ..
<iGoogle> gaoji
<iGoogle> 全套gaoji啊。
<cfy> 。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 那你最近投了哪些公司？
<cfy> jyfl987: 还没投。还在忙毕业设计那些东西
<iGoogle> 难道都想换地方？
<iGoogle> 最稳定的是18m
<cfy> iGoogle: 什么？
<cherrot> iGoogle: 18摸好啊  外资国企的赶脚。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 树莓这种应该算SoC吧
<jyfl987> cfy: 额 跟 imadper 一般 你是cl系还是scheme系的？
<iGoogle> 不知道。觉得概念都不同。 cfy
<cfy> jyfl987: cl
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 恩 有空关注下clojure 我有个网站准备用clojure做
<iGoogle> cherrot: 20年前的系统还跑。18m最舒服。
<cfy> cherrot: kikyous认识不？这个是原作者，不过最近貌似消失了。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 招人不？
<jyfl987> cfy: 这不就是想着如果搞得起来 就招基友咩
<cherrot> cfy: 不认得
<cfy> jyfl987: 那我马上去学..
<cfy> jyfl987: 我都准备重拾perl了。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: 你掉价。居然像it发展？
<jyfl987> cfy: 你不要对我指望太大
<cfy> cherrot: 估计maplebeats认识
<jyfl987> cfy: 还是你目前找工作要紧
<cfy> iGoogle: 。。。。那我去哪里发展？
<cfy> jyfl987: 好吧。。
<iGoogle> 浮躁阶段。不好建议。
<cfy> iGoogle: 要不还是做本行EE?
<iGoogle> 你能坚持？
<nopcall> Duìbùqǐ. Wǒ jīntiān zài zhōng guó dàn wǒ bú huì shuō pǔtōnghuà. Wǒ shì měiguórén. 尿了。。我都不会打带声调的拼音。老外竟然会。。
<cfy> cherrot: imtxc: imadper: 再推荐几个网站ttmeiju.com和yyets.com。 有美剧和电影
<jyfl987> cfy: 你要真是为了工作考虑 还不如学学php/py什么的 额
<cfy> iGoogle: 应该可以吧，虽然我感觉还是IT的容易弄些。
<imadper> cfy: 我的问题主要是, 不知道看啥好....
<iGoogle> cfy: 昨天 MeaCulpa 说 pl 招人。你去问
<cfy> imadper: 那去网站上翻翻吧，我现在也就看个基本演绎法和生活大爆炸了。
<iGoogle> imadper: 你下了再说嘛
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 还招人不？
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯。。
<imadper> cfy: 恩.
<cherrot> cfy: 果断收下～ 我在跟生活大爆炸～
<imadper> iGoogle: 现在网速不够了... 以前六维30mb/s, 现在200kb/s
<imadper> iGoogle: 在家k带宽不行呀....
<imtxc> imadper: ....你家不是20M的网么
<cherrot> imadper: 2
<imadper> cherrot: ?
<cfy> imadper: 挂着慢慢下，最讨厌chianhdtv了，太麻烦了。我也没那么多空间，再者他们的也抬高清了。。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 还在等待升级...
<cherrot> imadper: 200kb 随便一个站都没问题嘛
<iGoogle> 200k，那是2M的？
<imadper> iGoogle: 4mb的.
<iGoogle> 额。
<imadper> iGoogle: 但是, 很多网站下载, 都不能满速.
<cfy> 4MB,不应该400KB么。。
<imadper> cherrot: 要下载很久的...
<imadper> cfy: 那得看运气...
<cfy> 4M,不应该400KB么。。
<iGoogle> 你上当了？
<cfy> imadper: 我这里2M,有300+Kb
<cherrot> imadper: 我用长城宽带，带宽20M，后来定精一看，最大带宽20M，我瞬间悟了。。
<imadper> cfy: gaoji....
<cfy> cherrot: ....
<imadper> cherrot: gaoji...
<imadper> 定精亮了.   lol
<hamo_dooloo> imadper: 你又邀请 cherrot gaoj了啊
<hamo_dooloo> imadper: 你家啊蛋呢？
<iGoogle> cherrot: 一样，贪便宜的结果
<imadper> hamo_dooloo: .... 滚粗
<cherrot> iGoogle: 我们这就这一家 还有一家更挫
<jyfl987> cherrot: 我是宽带通 静态文件cache命中率还行 更新软件很爽
<jyfl987> cherrot: 也是20M
<iGoogle> 电信都没？ cherrot
<cherrot> iGoogle: 住在村里没办法，暖气都是自己烧
<iGoogle> 沼气？
<cherrot> jyfl987: 真的啊。。。我那就是长宽和宽带通
<imtxc> cherrot: 自己烧暖气多好啊
<iGoogle> gaoji 村嘛
<imadper> cherrot: 自采暖很gaoji的好不好
<jyfl987> cherrot: 你在哪？
<cherrot> iGoogle: 燃气啊。。
<cherrot> jyfl987: 霍营
<iGoogle> 都有燃气。哪里还是村
<imtxc> cherrot: 我家都是用煤烧的
<iGoogle> 额。。
<imadper> 新房子才是自采暖, 几十年前的老房子才是集中供暖.
<iGoogle> imtxc: lol
<cherrot> imadper: ... 头回听说啊。。。
<cfy> 南方没暖气。。。。。。
<imtxc> 不对，是碳
<iGoogle> imtxc: ... gaoji
<imtxc> iGoogle: 恩啊，很gaoji
<iGoogle> 我就说，哪里还有煤
<iGoogle> imtxc: 难道你还上山砍柴？
<jyfl987> cherrot: 额 上周我还去了霍营 在xwinx那住了一晚  不是有暖气的么 哪里需要自己烧
<imtxc> iGoogle: 不同的地方对煤和碳的理解不一样
<imadper> cherrot: 除非你烧木柴
<iGoogle> 烧碳
<iGoogle> 不会吧。 imtxc
<jyfl987> cfy: ] 南方很冷
<cherrot> jyfl987: 我那一片小区都是自己烧的  龙锦苑
<imtxc> iGoogle: 甘肃南部把烧木头烧的叫碳，矿里挖的叫煤，北部相反。
<iGoogle> imtxc: @@ 不会吧
<jyfl987> imtxc: 额 北部好搞！！
<cfy> jyfl987: 是阿，不过我现在比杭州更靠南，还好点。。
<iGoogle> 这。打破我们的常识了。
<imtxc> iGoogle: 我有同学家里烧的就是木炭啊，一个火盆，里面木炭，然后大清早起来一家人围在一起烤火啊
<jyfl987> cfy: 我闽南的同学当初在杭州 就觉得冷得受不了 呵呵  冬天室内很冷
<jyfl987> imtxc: 这个和我们那一样的
<jyfl987> 我家里就两个火盆 爸妈各自一个
<cfy> jyfl987: 是哦。
<imtxc> 他们就管木炭叫碳，都是他们自己砍树烧的
<iGoogle> 北方会把挖煤的叫碳？不理解
<abine1> 电脑变成哑巴了
<imtxc> iGoogle: 对啊，就山西挖的那个，我们那里叫碳
<abine1> 因为挖煤很黑
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你们那很奇趴
<iGoogle> 要是观念这么不同。划江而治算了。
<abine1> 象碳一样
<iGoogle> 长沙立都。
<abine1> EE你在南方么？
<abine1> 哈
<imtxc> jyfl987: 我们说的煤，是蜂窝煤那种，自己家用碳烧了的灰重新弄的。
<abine1> 好多人跑去非洲淘金
<abine1> 挖金矿
<cfy> ee应该是小写的。。。以免误解。。。
<abine1> 加纳
<abine1> EE=ee
<iGoogle> cfy: 不准提你的大写。
<imtxc> jyfl987: 其实我们也是为了区分啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 好吧。。
<abine1> 如同网址一样
<imtxc> jyfl987: 不然就乱了。
<abine1> 不分大小写
<jyfl987> imtxc: 关键是故意反着说 额
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 联省自治好了
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 随意组合？
<abine1> 表提这些了
<abine1> 电脑变哑巴了
<abine1> 没声音
<abine1> 蛋疼
<imtxc> jyfl987: 也不是故意反着说，你大概不知道农村用炉子里面的灰加上土再加上水然后做成以前盖房用的土坯子那样大的块，然后用来烧吧
<iGoogle> 下次启动，就好了。估计是.pulse的什么文件没删除。 abine1
<abine1> 我已经关机
<abine1> 然后重启了
<imtxc> jyfl987: 因为我们那里穷，存在那种东西，我们管那个叫「煤」
<abine1> 还是一个鸟样
<abine1> 还是没有声音哇
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 不是 是类似荷兰那样 一个省自己一个共和国 然后组联邦 老毛年轻时候还提倡要建湖南共和国呢
<iGoogle> rm -r ~/.pulse* 试试
<jyfl987> 还提倡湖南门罗主义
<imtxc> ～～～
<jyfl987> imtxc: 我们那是压出煤饼
<jyfl987> 蜂窝的那种
<jyfl987> 我小时候  我爸爸还亲自弄过
<abine1> 那个让我想起了黑面包
<imtxc> 我们那里不是蜂窝的，就是跟大砖头一样
<abine1> 你们吃过黑色的面包没？
<imtxc> 烧起来又没温度又烟大
<iGoogle> 。
<jyfl987> 没吃过
<iGoogle> imtxc: 你啥地方
<jyfl987> 烟大那是烧到碳头了
<imtxc> 燃烧不充分，出来的都是CO 而不是CO2
<imtxc> iGoogle: 甘肃
<abine1> 甘肃好地方
<imtxc> jyfl987: 因为出来的是一氧化碳，所以很危险
<abine1> 是不是有个叫武威的地方啊？
<iGoogle> 甘肃啊。记忆中，都是荒芜的沙漠？
<imtxc> abine1: 有的
<imtxc> iGoogle: 恩啊，有沙漠的
<abine1> 嗯
<jyfl987> imtxc: 这个都这样
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 甘南有不少可以种田的地方 额
<abine1> 养羊多了就变沙漠了
<jyfl987> 至少是古代
<jyfl987> 都是被游牧民族害的
<iGoogle> 有沙漠冲浪没。搞旅游好。 imtxc
<imtxc> jyfl987: 甘南现在依然是大草原
<abine1> 养羊可以把很多地方变成沙漠
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 没去过
<abine1> 阿富汗就是个活生生的例子
<jyfl987> imtxc: 我说田  因为我知道古代一乱起来 甘肃必然会自己独立一个体系 就是因为可以自己供应粮食
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 我也没去过 就度过历史书
<abine1> 以前阿富汗就是一个很好的地方
<abine1> 因为养羊
<iGoogle> abine1: 没见澳洲变沙漠？以前兔子那么多
<imtxc> iGoogle: 也不全是沙漠，陇南很多人还在山上砍树烧木炭用，僧林里面依然有熊，野猪等野生动物
<abine1> 养很多很多很多很多的羊
<iGoogle> imtxc: 哦
<jyfl987> 兔子啃草根么
<iGoogle> 。。。
<abine1> 而且把狼都杀掉了
<abine1> 灭绝了
<jyfl987> 羊和鸡对草场危害最大
<imtxc> iGoogle: 因为穷，地方官也不图发展，没有搞起来旅游业
<abine1> 然后把那里的环境都给破坏了
<abine1> 变成不毛之地
<iGoogle> imtxc: 都可以搞的。有地方搞沙漠冲浪
<jyfl987> 不如出口沙子
<iGoogle> abine1: 哪你应该去抗议kfc
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 哪你应该去抗议kfc
<jyfl987> 长江上还有好多船专门吸江底的江沙呢
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 我去抗议做啥？
<abine1> 澳大利亚的兔子被用人类研制出来的病毒消灭了
<iGoogle> 不准养鸡。
<jyfl987> 干嘛不准养鸡？
<jyfl987> 肯德基那个是圈养 压根没影响
<abine1> 泛滥成灾
<jyfl987> 何况我又不提倡为了动物福利影响人类便利
<imtxc> iGoogle: 那得要钱啊，没钱没办法，甘肃有沙漠有草原还有原始森林，瀑布都有啊，还有历史估计敦煌啥的，甚至还有傻X红色旅游会宁啥的，可是就是搞不起旅游业来。
<iGoogle> 你说鸡对草场危害最大嘛
<abine1> 羊才是
<iGoogle> imtxc: 还有原始森林？这很好啊
<sou_> [iGoogle]这个有意思哈
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 那得在地上养啊 农户散养的才放出去啊 肯德基那些供应商的鸡都是笼子里养的 跟这一毛钱关系都没有
<imtxc> iGoogle: 对啊，甘肃南部跟九寨沟是接着的，风景一模一样，可是人们旅游就去四川，不去甘肃
<abine1> 羊可以把刚发芽的嫩枝叶给吃了
<jyfl987> 我说的羊和鸡吧 怎么到你嘴里就变成只有鸡了
<iGoogle> jyfl987: kfc导致人们认为养鸡可以致富。知道不。
<abine1> 树木就长不起来了
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 那个投入也很大 一般人也没那钱投资
<abine1> 然后。
<iGoogle> imtxc: 哦。。。
<jyfl987> 你要散养 本都收不回来
<huntxu> imtxc: 甘肅南部接著九寨溝？
<abine1> 水土流失了
<imtxc> huntxu: 九寨沟以前就属于甘肃啊
<jyfl987> 其实可以考虑黄土高原 额
<abine1> 造成恶性循环
<huntxu> imtxc: .
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你们那光照如何？
<imtxc> huntxu: 然后因为很多原因划归四川了
<iGoogle> 应该把甘肃保护起来，人全部迁移出来。30年没人。 imtxc
<abine1> 草原需要有猛兽
<imtxc> jyfl987: 光照我到说不清楚
<abine1> 这样，植被才得到保护
<huntxu> imtxc: 哦，我對九寨溝位置的理解有偏差
<abine1> 比如有老虎，狼之类的
<abine1> 就可以保护一大片的草地
<huntxu> imtxc: 不過我知道平涼，天水，隴南，都是從古到今的大城市
<imtxc> huntxu: 哥，最重要的陇西……
<abine1> 因为羊不能随意把那些草地吃完
<jyfl987> 武威 张液
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你家是哪里的？兰州么
<imtxc> 哈，丝绸之路的时候，那些都是大都市
<imtxc> jyfl987: 祖籍不清楚了，住过陇南，定西，兰州。
<abine1> 甘肃和新疆宁夏
<abine1> 都感觉是一片荒漠哇
<huntxu> imtxc: 過去了，就沒啥人了貌似
<imtxc> jyfl987: 李鸿章给定西的评价是「苦甲天下」……
<abine1> 现在那里有森林么？
<abine1> 那种茂密的森林
<imtxc> abine1: 有啊
<iGoogle> 森林好危险的。迷路就完蛋。
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 走在森林里面
<jyfl987> imtxc: 古代技术不行 你们那还真可以考虑作为高新技术实验地
<iGoogle> imtxc: 你什么时候回家？邀请我们去旅游
<imtxc> abine1: 陇南的大山上面，夏天你去爬不穿羽绒服或者棉大衣，绝对不能活着下来。
<abine1> 白天也看不到阳光的
<iGoogle> 这么冷
<abine1> 脚底下踩着厚厚的树叶
<huntxu> imtxc: 有這麽冷？
<abine1> 应该是海拔太高了
<abine1> 所以会很冷
<imtxc> iGoogle: 旅游的地方很多，但是城里人呆不了几天，首先很多地方的水一般人就喝不下去
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 听上去很有趣的样子啊。
<abine1> 为什么喝不下啊？
<iGoogle> 原始森林的水？
<abine1> 不干净么？
<abine1> 太浑浊》
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不过，我有自知之明，我是那种比较娇气的城里人。
<abine1> ？？
<imtxc> 森林只有靠近四川的地方有
<iGoogle> 肯定是水里面有啊呜虫
<abine1> 哦
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 是不是水里有些异味？
<abine1> 嘿嘿
<abine1> 牛粪的味道吧
<abine1> 牛羊的
<imtxc> abine1: UbuntuTalk 知道水窖不……
<abine1> 绿绿的
<imtxc> UbuntuTalk: 人的都有
<iGoogle> 就是臭水沟嘛。
<abine1> 没有听说过水窖
<abine1> 小水塘么？
<abine1> 里面都是泥巴
<iGoogle> 很深的水洞
<imtxc> 不是臭水沟，就是农村人的院子都是水泥地面，然后在院子外面挖个水窖，下雨的时候，把房顶院子里面汇集的水，存起来
<jlzhang> 有谁了解Emacs的timestamps？
<abine1> 哦
<iGoogle> 沉积多年。估计里面有宝贝
<iGoogle> 说不定有唐朝的古董
<imtxc> 然后喝的就是那个，里面树叶啊草啊各种东西都有
<abine1> 传说中的无根水
<abine1> 对吧
<jlzhang> 我想在我的ORG-MODE里面设置一个每月循环的任务，但是需要设置成月底。
<iGoogle> imtxc: 你不会说你喝这个长大的吧
<imtxc> abine1: iGoogle 对啊
<imtxc> 不然没水喝啊…… 人和牲口喝一个水
<abine1> 我们都是喝地下水
<iGoogle> 可怜的 imtxc
<abine1> 我们家里的牛也是喝地下水了
<cherrot> imtxc: 摸摸头。。。
<abine1> 现在没有鱼塘了
<jlzhang> 用++m不会自动区分30号和31号啊，更别说2月份的29号和28号了……
<abine1> 以前牛都是喝鱼塘的水
<imtxc> iGoogle: 就去年，会宁那地方，就是红军会师那地方，由于干旱，没家人一个月都洗不了一次脸……
<abine1> 后来，鱼塘都被用来建楼房了
<abine1> 哦
<iGoogle> 额。你这是吓我嘛。不让我去旅游。 imtxc
<jlzhang> 这有用org-mode的同学么？
<abine1> 自己带水去
<cherrot> iGoogle: 自备饮水
<abine1> 嗯
<imtxc> iGoogle: 你亲自看看估计真能吓着
<iGoogle> ...
<abine1> 唉
<abine1> 那种地方
<imtxc> 我们那农民种地，依然是人和牛
<abine1> 应该多种树木
<cherrot> jlzhang: 问问 imadper ?
<abine1> 大量植树造林
<iGoogle> 说了嘛。甘肃都移民。空30年出来。恢复原始面貌。
<abine1> 形成森林
<abine1> 然后就有水了
<imtxc> …………
<cherrot> abine1: 都是政绩工程 种上速生杨  让那里雪上加霜
<imtxc> 没那么容易吧
<jlzhang> imadper: 在吗？请教一个org-mode问题。
<iGoogle> abine1: 没人就够了。不要植树，植树赶不上人砍
<imtxc> 都干旱了几百年了
<imadper> jlzhang: 问 cfy
<imadper> 哦擦, cfy不在....
<imadper> jlzhang: 你说吧...
<abine1> 封山
<abine1> 种好了
<abine1> 不准进去
<jlzhang> imadper: 在org-mode里面设置一个循环的任务。
<abine1> 火焰山是不是在那里啊？
<abine1> 干旱了几百年？
<jlzhang> imadper: 想设置成月底为deadline
<imadper> jlzhang: 太gaoji了, 不会...
<jlzhang> imadper: 但是上一个月和下一个不同一天……
<imtxc> abine1: 火焰山是新疆吧
<jlzhang> imadper: 有人理我就很高兴了T_T
<abine1> imtxc: 你还在那里？
<imtxc> abine1: 全国最穷的地方，自己查查……
<abine1> 干旱好几百年，也快要变成火焰山了吧
<imadper> jlzhang: 我去查查有没有日期处理的函数能解决吧.
<abine1> 这里要是干旱几个月，可能要出事了
<abine1> 几天没水。都受不了
<jlzhang> imadper: 恩，org-mode支持timestamps的
<imtxc> abine1: 时间长了你就习惯了
<imadper> jlzhang: 其实你该去#emacs问.
<abine1> 环保部门应该是最有权利的
<jlzhang> imadper: 我就是不会用timestamps表达每月的最后一天
<abine1> 一切按照环保的方向发展
<jlzhang> imadper: 我的英语水平应付不了#emacs……
<abine1> 不环保的项目全部滚蛋
<imtxc> abine1: 你看敦煌，酒泉，不是一直是沙漠戈壁吗，还不是照样有人活着。
<imadper> jl
<imadper> jlzhang: oftc的 emacs-cn
<abine1> 活着是活着
<abine1> 那是一种折磨
<abine1> 揪心的很
<jlzhang> imadper: oftc是哪里？
<cherrot> jlzhang: 另一个IRC server
<imadper> 恩.
<jyfl987> 额 买了个无线指鼠标
<abine1> 什么牌子的
<jyfl987> 结果mac上识别为键盘 要你输入shift键
<abine1> 好用么？
<jyfl987> 挫
<imtxc> abine1: 差不多吧，现在还是好多了，祖国搞一些水利工程，把白龙江啊，洮河啊什么的水，引到了甘肃很多地方
<jyfl987> ubuntu上直接用不了 等下找个win32试试
<imtxc> abine1: 话说这个工程从毛时代就开始搞了
<abine1> 神马牌子的
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 无线鼠标吃电多
<abine1> 我都有两个个
<abine1> 是一整套的
<abine1> 隔几天就得换电池
<cherrot> hamo_dooloo: 话说贵司屏蔽了google？
<abine1> 现在都换回有线的鼠标了
<jyfl987> 沃特利 tmall上买的
<hamo_dooloo> cherrot: 怎么可能...
<abine1> 哦
<imtxc> abine1: 我的一节电池能用快一个月啊
<jyfl987> 有充电线 走usb的
<abine1> 没听个
<iGoogle> abine1: 我的无线，一节电池，3个月基本
<jyfl987> 怀疑也可以刷固件
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 你好久没动鼠标了吧
<abine1> 我买的是雷柏
<iGoogle> 胡说
<abine1> 还有一个是罗技的
<abine1> 说起罗技，我就想起罗姐
<abine1> 都是和键盘以前买的
<jyfl987> 我家里有雷波的
<abine1> 无线鼠标键盘是一起买得
<jyfl987> 键盘老掉案件 好2
<abine1> 你的找个胶水
<abine1> 粘住
<jyfl987> 我说掉按键数据
<jyfl987> 不是物理键帽掉
<abine1> 好像，单独用无线鼠标就会耐用一点
<imtxc> iGoogle: 神要是能喝下去那个水，就请你去我老家旅游
<abine1> 我以前买得雷柏可以用很久
<abine1> 后来买的，就吃电太厉害了
<imtxc> iGoogle: 看见树枝啊柴草什么的，你就当茶叶吹吹……
<abine1> ？？
<iGoogle> cao
<jyfl987> 我在想 无线供电的鼠标键盘 不是很爽么
<iGoogle> qt ibus dead
<abine1> imtxc: 你们那里有什买好吃的
<jyfl987> imtxc: 我问题不大
<abine1> 无线供电是不可能的
<imtxc> abine1: 除了水里产的应该都有吧。。。
<abine1> 还不如那种手表
<abine1> 机械手表的
<jyfl987> 怎么不可能
<palomino|keepwor> 只要把充电线圈做到桌面里。。
<jyfl987> 现在到处都有无线供电的
<ofan> 冻次大次冻次大次...
<abine1> 你动了，然后，鼠标里面的机械会运作
<jyfl987> 茫茫的天涯是呕饭滴爱
<abine1> 这样就可以给鼠标提供电力了
<imtxc> ofan: N7 屏幕有亮点的概率高不？
<abine1> 高
<jyfl987> 其实考虑到鼠标是人用的 可以用热电转换 把体温转换成电
<abine1> 灰肠高
<imtxc> abine1: 额。。。
<abine1> jyfl987: 用动能转换更好
<jyfl987> abine1: 有这种键盘 做鼠标有点挫
<abine1> 因为鼠标会一直晃
<imtxc> abine1: 为什么啊，以前没听到说平板会有亮点的
<abine1> 有了，你也看不出啊
<abine1> 视网膜级别的
<abine1> 太小了
<abine1> 要放大镜才能看出来
<imtxc> abine1: 那我看淘宝上面说什么包完美屏的
<palomino|keepwor> Nexus 7不是IPS屏嘛?
<palomino|keepwor> ips号称无亮点的
<abine1> 吹呗
<abine1> 我现在的笔记本上就有一个亮点了
<abine1> 是很小的一个
<palomino|keepwor> 你的笔记本不是ips屏吧
<imtxc> palomino|keepwor: 我看那些卖家都说包完美屏要加钱，那就肯定是有
<abine1> 我找卖家
<palomino|keepwor> ips只是无亮点
<palomino|keepwor> 可以有暗点
<imtxc> 正常情况，买的时候没有，及应该不会出来吧
<abine1> 他说给我换
<palomino|keepwor> 会出来。。
<imtxc> ……
<abine1> 我等到脖子和长颈鹿一样长了
<abine1> 后来，就不了了之了
<abine1> 因为等了半个月
<abine1> 也懒得换了
<abine1> 也不影响正常的使用
<abine1> imtxc: 你们那里应该有很多羊肉吧？
<imtxc> abine1: 没有
<abine1> 什么羊肉串之类的
 * hamo_dooloo momo palomino|keepwor 
 * palomino|keepwor momo hamo
<imtxc> abine1: 甘肃的牛羊肉都是新疆买来的
<abine1> 没养么？
<abine1> 你们没养羊？
<imtxc> 有养的，很小规模
<abine1> 嗯
<imtxc> 一个村子也就能有个二三十头羊，规模很小很小
<abine1> 养样的地方都是荒漠化很严重
<iGoogle> imtxc: 沙漠边上，适合养蝎子吧。
<imtxc> iGoogle: 是啊，有人养，不过不容易养
<iGoogle> 养蛇。
<abine1> 养响尾蛇也行吧
<abine1> 嗯
<iGoogle> 毒物，欧阳峰
<abine1> 西域的
<abine1> 养蜈蚣
<abine1> 要是西北地区都是茂密的原始森林
<abine1> 多好
<abine1> 都是肥沃的黑土地
<abine1> 木有沙漠
<abine1> 木有干旱
<abine1> 也许就没那么多的洪涝灾害了
<imtxc> abine1: 甘肃的黄河我看都快断了。
<abine1> 嗯，看到新闻了
<abine1> 有人在黄河河床里面捡到宝贝呢
<abine1> 值钱的东西
<imtxc> 擦 那里面全是沙子
<imtxc> 捡到可真不容易
<abine1> 不是沙子
<abine1> 是黄金之类的
<imtxc> 。。。。、
<abine1> 因为黄金比较重
<abine1> 水冲不走
<abine1> 留些下来了
<abine1> 河床干旱见底了
<imtxc> 有这好事
<abine1> 那些黄金就显露出来了
<imtxc> 那应该也很少
<abine1> 因为黄河流经过很多地方
<ofan> imtxc: 我的没有
<imtxc> 一件两件的
<abine1> 有的地方有金矿
<abine1> 所以被冲刷下来
<imtxc> abine1: 金矿倒有好几个
<abine1> 沉淀在河床地下
<abine1> 了
<abine1> 有个，捡到的天然金块，好像有好几公斤呢
<imtxc> 不过金矿都有军队
<abine1> 8公斤这样
<imtxc> 。。。。
<abine1> 在河床里面捡到的
<abine1> 不是在金矿里面
<imtxc> abine1: 那应该也在沙子下面啊
<abine1> 沙子被水流冲走了
<imtxc> abine1: 要是水真能冲走，那还是黄河么
<abine1> 露出石头，鹅卵石
<imtxc> abine1: 我学校宿舍楼顶用力跳都能跳进黄河里面，俺还没不清楚……
<abine1> 泥沙在地势平缓的地方堆积下载
<abine1> 下来
<abine1> 但是，在比较陡峭的地方
<abine1> 水流比较急
<abine1> 就会有露出石头了
<abine1> 因为泥沙被带到下游去了
<abine1> 吃饭去
<abine1> 回来
<abine1> 再说
<imtxc> 好，你教我怎么找金子……
<nopcall> gentoo里能直接用emerge安装git上的项目？ 在arch里有不少git的项目呢。
<imtxc> hamo_dooloo: 你是把一个冒险者一直雇佣到时间到么
<hamo_dooloo> imtxc: 我的冒险者都是无限的
<imtxc> hamo_dooloo: 无限的那得多少钱啊
<hamo_dooloo> imtxc: 0啊...我什么特别的也不要
<imtxc> hamo_dooloo: 我昨天把赞的钱全买了，才7天的，估计还没赚回本就到期了
<kingbo> gentoo中emerge-webrsync需要拷几个包回去离线更新？
<abine1> hamo_dooloo: 啃鸡腿了没？
<hamo_dooloo> abine1: 啥？
<abine1> 就是问你吃了吗
<abine1> 吃饭了吗？
<hamo_dooloo> abine1: 木有呢
<hamo_dooloo> abine1: 忙屎
<jyfl987> imtxc: 养仙人掌吧
<abine1> 刚啃完两个鸡爪子
<jyfl987> imtxc: 或者养豆科植物肥地
<imtxc> jyfl987: 只能那样
<jyfl987> 再从中东搞点沙漠经济作物
<abine1> jyfl987: 你们在说啥嗯？
<imtxc> jyfl987: 种一年豆子种一年小麦
<jyfl987> imtxc: 反正现在种粮食也赚不了多少钱
<abine1> 种菠萝吧
<imtxc> 。。。。
<abine1> 好像不行
<imtxc> abine1: jyfl987 干旱不代表热
<abine1> 菠萝是热带的作物
<jyfl987> imtxc: 没必要 你真要种粮食 不如种红薯和土豆 这个产量高 能量大  尤其是土豆 可以加工薯片 附加值远比种小麦高多了
<abine1> 还是种树
<abine1> 种大量的各种树木
<imtxc> jyfl987: 当然种土豆了，我家号称马铃薯之乡。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 所以说嘛
<abine1> 改基因的土豆？
<abine1> 现在吃的土豆味道都不一一样了
<jyfl987> imtxc: 光照充足可以考虑搞搞太阳能 室内蔬菜什么的
<jyfl987> 供应周边省份
<abine1> 温室蔬菜木有营养价值
<imtxc> jyfl987: 很多人现在种蔬菜，可是……
<imtxc> jyfl987: 没有销路
<jyfl987> imtxc: 可是投入高？
<jyfl987> imtxc: 他们种什么类型的蔬菜？
<abine1> 看看人参就知道了
<imtxc> jyfl987: 白菜等等
<imtxc> 也有种药材的，党参，黄芪什么的
<imtxc> 一年到头，很多人都是赔钱，这个赔钱还不包括一家老小一年的劳动付出
<abine1> 农民就是这样
<abine1> 不管种什么东西
<abine1> 都是贱价的
<imtxc> 其实还有种棉花的，但是又比不过人新疆的
<abine1> 要往生态农业方向发展才有钱途
<abine1> 原生态的
<abine1> 没有污染
<abine1> 没有化肥，没有农药残留
<abine1> 人们也愿意买
<imtxc> 额，不讨论这个了，太沉重啊
<abine1> 哈
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 是吧
<abine1> 你们那里有很多土地么？
<abine1> 没有开发的荒山
<imtxc> abine1: 没有
<imtxc> abine1: 山上都种地
<abine1> 不是吧？
<abine1> 唉
<abine1> 现在好羡慕有很多荒山的地方
<abine1> 偶尔还可以去打打猎
<abine1> 比如打野猪
<abine1> 或者捉些灰兔子
<imtxc> 擦 野猪在树林里才有
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 这里就有野猪出没
<abine1> 还有山猫
<abine1> 就是野猫之类的
<abine1> 灰色的兔子
<imtxc> 你在什么地方
<dwdcth> 大家好,我装ubuntu时只分了15g,现在只剩1g多了,我想把windows的分区缩减,把缩减的空间划给ubuntu,怎样才能做到阿?
<imtxc> 造孽啊，我就自己打过兔子吃
<abine1> 广东沿海的山区
<abine1> 就有
<abine1> 不过野兔不能多吃的
<imtxc> 我就打死过一只
<abine1> 兔子都不是很大
<imadper> dwdcth: 我分了500g给linux, 现在都捉襟见肘, 提示空间不足很多次了...
<abine1> 嘿嘿
<abine1> 瘦瘦的
<imtxc> imadper: 500G你多大硬盘
<imadper> imtxc: 640g的
<imtxc> imadper: 那么gaoji
<imadper> imtxc: 没有你gaoji
<dwdcth> imadper: 呵呵
<imtxc> imadper: 双硬盘么
<abine1> imadper: 你装什么东西啊
<imadper> imtxc: 单硬盘.
<abine1> 用那么大的硬盘还不够
<imadper> abine1: 好多.
<abine1> 我用来装了很多视频
<abine1> 才会用那么多的硬盘
<imadper> china hdtv
<imadper>  
<imtxc> imadper: 让你六维
<imadper> 一个视频11g
<imtxc> 让你CHHD
<abine1> 哦
<abine1> HD的都要很大的了
<imtxc> 硬盘肯定不够用
<abine1> 我有两个演唱会的视频
<imadper> abine1: 反正我看micro hd, 3g一个的, 也很清晰.
<abine1> 两个加起来是30多GB了
<abine1> 一个是17GB
<abine1> 另外一个是15GB
<abine1> 1080P的
<imadper> imtxc: chinahdtv上面的blueray原盘, 都是40g一部的.
<imadper> imtxc: 老子从来没下载过.
<abine1> 下载几天几夜
<imtxc> abine1: 太清晰了看着不舒服，演员脸上毛孔都很看到 不爽 imadper
<abine1> 原盘的播放不了
<abine1> 没声音
<imtxc> 朦胧点好
<imadper> imtxc: 里的很远看, 看不到的.
<abine1> 不知道怎么回事
<abine1> 只有视频
<imadper> imtxc: 太近了, 屏幕太大.
<abine1> 没有声音
<imtxc> imadper: 也对
<abine1> 高清的适合在电视上播放
<imtxc> 电脑要是有个遥控器就好了
<imadper> imtxc: 我在家用电视看. hdmi输出到电视.
<abine1> 那种大屏幕的电视
<abine1> 嗯
<imadper> imtxc: 我的电视46寸, 要是当时买52的就完美了.
<imtxc> imadper: 壕
<abine1> 你们怎么下载的HD视频呢》？
<imadper> imtxc: 不贵的.
<imadper> abine1: 六维.
<imtxc> imadper: 我的电视还是21寸的长虹……
<imadper> abine1: chinahdtv
<imadper> imtxc: 壕!
<abine1> imadper: 你可以买82寸的
<imadper> imtxc: 长虹, 大牌子!
<imadper> abine1: 买不起.
<abine1> 4K分辨率
<imadper> abine1: 用不到.
<imadper> abine1: 播放器支持不了.
<imtxc> abine1: 那么大的 也得有大房子放
<imadper> abine1: 片源也少.
<imadper> abine1: 不如直接买个dlp的投影.
<abine1> 我是没有那么多的硬盘而已
<abine1> 不然，可以下载很多
<abine1> 都是高清的
<imtxc> abine1: 网速快就好，下载完了看完了删
<imadper> abine1: 硬盘总比82寸的电视便宜.
<abine1> 原盘之类的恶
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 我买了两个2TB的
<abine1> 还有一个1TB的
<abine1> 一大堆硬盘了
<abine1> 两个120GB的固态硬盘
<abine1> imadper: 你下载一个视频要多久啊？
<imadper> abine1: 在学校十分钟? 在家几个小时.
<imadper> abine1: 我在学校用六维. 20-30mb/s
<abine1> 哇
<abine1> 你的网速好快啊
<imadper> abine1: 教育网.
<abine1> 唉，我的是小水管
<abine1> 每秒才256KB
<abine1> 最大了
<abine1> 全速下载要几天几夜
<abine1> 现在懒得下载了
<abine1> 浪费电脑硬盘
<xman> hello
<abine1> 好
<abine1> xman:
<xman> 第一次用
<xman> irc
<abine1> 自爆家门
<abine1> 快点
<xman> 家门？？
<abine1> xman: 哪里来的
<xman> 宁波的
<abine1> 恩
<abine1> 性别
<xman> 下了个xchat
<xman> 不会用
<abine1> 问你话呢：
<abine1> 性别
<xman> 男
<abine1> 年龄
<xman> 30
<abine1> 职业
<xman> hr
<xman> 要调查这么详细啊
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 备案
<xman> 备案？
<abine1> 嗯
<xman> 然后呢
<abine1> 然后，靓照
<abine1> 贴上来
<xman> 这个怎么发照片？
<xman> 第一次用  多包涵
<abine1> 把你相片发到网上的
<abine1> 地址
<abine1> 粘贴到这里
<abine1> 人家就可以看到你的相片了
<abine1> 你用的什么系统？
<xman> #ubuntu-cn/Users/xman/Desktop/想副本.JPG
<xman> mac os
<xman> 照片发上去了吗
<abine1> ？
<abine1> 没有
<xman> 在对话框里黏贴照片？
<abine1> 你要上传到网上的某个地方
<abine1> 然后，把网址发过来
<xman> 能不能不发照片啊 反正是男的 没人看 哈哈
<abine1> http://6ver.com/uc_server/data/avatar/000/00/83/19_avatar_small.jpg
<xman> 发上去了
<abine1> 要验明正身
<xman> 验明正身 明正典刑
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<imtxc> imadper: 六维只有edu可以用么
<abine1> imtxc: ？
<abine1> 用ipv6
<xman> 你怎么不说话了
<imadper> imtxc: ipv6就可以.
<abine1> xman: 你的相片呢？
<abine1> 在哪》
<abine1> ？
<abine1> 没见到
<xman> 发到你刚才给我的网上了
<abine1> 你可以去wiki上看看
<xman> 我是新手  啥都不会
<imtxc> imadper: 哦啊，没有IPVv6
<abine1> 老大，你HR
<xman> 是
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, gaoji
<xman> 哈哈哈
<xman> 不信啊
<xman> 公司有大小
<abine1> 快点请客吧
<xman> 吹个牛
<imtxc> imadper: 没有还高「
<jyfl987> imtxc: 原来你么那的穆斯林新教是苏菲派
<imtxc> imadper: 没有还gao个什么ji
<imadper> imtxc: 你无论如何都gaoji
<imtxc> imadper: ……
<imtxc> jyfl987: 不清楚，没怎么了解过他们，反正基上都是马姓，马步芳家族的
<abine1> ////
<abine1> ??
<imtxc> jyfl987: 那边姓马的基本上都是回族人，回族人基本上都姓马
<abine1> 困了
<abine1> 马超
<abine1> 后人
<abine1> 对吧
<qiao> http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn061/20121130/1220/large_RKKS_638e000024f3125c.jpg
<imtxc> 不清楚啊
<abine1> 应该湿了
<abine1> 应该是了
<xman> 你怎么不说话了
<jyfl987> 伊斯兰教在传入中国后，为求得社会认可和进一步发展，曾主动寻求本土化，例如寺庙建筑风格等方面，在明朝甚至出现了以儒家学说解释其经文的现象，但随着明朝灭亡，清朝建立，这一发展历程被中断。随后，一些神职人员转而从中东地区引入了一些较为激进和保守教义，
<abine1> 波斯人么？
<xman> 呜呜
<abine1> xman: 干么？
<xman> 这里主要 是聊些什么的
<abine1> 应该是明教吧？
<abine1> xman: 随便聊
<xman> 没有限制？
<abine1> 肯定有限制了
<abine1> 限制都是一样的
<xman> 知道了
<abine1> 不用明说的
<xman> 除了dang
<xman> 啥都可以说
<abine1> 你知道就好
<xman> 我现在的发言 是所有人都能看见 是吧
<abine1> 肯定了
<ofan> jyfl987: 基督教呢
<jyfl987> ofan: 三教都有类似苏菲派的派别
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你家是哪里？ 我看到你们那还有个白银市 额
<imtxc> jyfl987: 白银市也没银子……
<xman> 白银市 哈哈
<xman> 黄金市
<abine1> cherrot: 又在弄路由器破解？
<hadiser> ofan 大神好
<jyfl987> imtxc: 估计古代是交易白银的地方
<abine1> 是后来命名的吧
<hadiser> Quit：离开 有事
<imtxc> 谁知道啊
<jyfl987> 我觉得最搞笑的是 捻军居然有几十万骑兵 额
<kikupotter> 有大牛搞过，openstack HA么
<dwjie> 没
<kikupotter> 哦哦
<jyfl987> 光绪三十四年（1908年）正月初九，董于宁夏吴忠金积堡逝世，终年六十九岁，遗嘱将全部积蓄四十万两白银上缴国库，以充军饷。
<jyfl987> 这个也有意思
<xman> 很多历史爱好者
<xsky> 呵呵
<xman> 白银市在哪个省
<jyfl987> xman: 甘肃省
<DiJia_outman> .
<DiJia_outman> 大家好
<xsky> 这里有没有玩ANDROID的
<Freebuilder> 只想用不想玩
<palomino|keepwor> 同只用不玩
<DiJia_outman> palomino|keepwor: 破马大叔，
<palomino|keepwor> .....
<DiJia_outman> palomino|keepwor: 你的是啥
<Freebuilder> 发现我被安卓玩了
<palomino|working> 我的啥是啥?_? , DiJia_outman
<DiJia_outman> Freebuilder: 那个三星平板？
<mayli> 提问，openstack 能虚拟化osx么？
<palomino|working> 我猜不能
<DiJia_outman> palomino|working: 你的android设备是啥
<Freebuilder> DiJia_outman 然
<palomino|working> 俩手机俩平板 , DiJia_outman
<palomino|working> 正准备入第三个平板
<DiJia_outman> palomino|working: 壕
<palomino|working> ......
<Freebuilder> palomino|working 有钱人
<DiJia_outman> palomino|working: 都是啥型号
<xman> 有用诺基亚n900的吗
<palomino|working> asus tf101 tf201
<palomino|working> htc one x
<palomino|working> zte u985
<DiJia_outman> palomino|working: 真壕
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 手机是必需品
<palomino|working> 平板是被窝厕所伴侣
<palomino|working> 都是必不可少的阿
<DiJia_outman> palomino|working: 嗯
<DiJia_outman> 还没有平板
<DiJia_outman> 想入手一个
<xsky> 偶说的玩ANDROID是指这个，http://0xsky.8866.org/
<palomino|working> nexus10? , DiJia_outman
<xsky> 偶玩的是MK802ii
<Freebuilder> xsky 啥意思
<palomino|working> :o , xsky
<palomino|working> 这个阿 , xsky
<DiJia_outman> palomino|working: 没米
<palomino|working> 16g的只要399$ , DiJia_outman
<xsky> http://baike.baidu.com/view/8640105.htm
<DiJia_outman> palomino|working: 2500左右软妹币，好贵
<xsky> 这东东不贵 的啊，就250还包邮呢，
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 算上关税运费什么的拿到手得3k+了
<Freebuilder> 日后再说
<DiJia_outman> palomino|working: 250包邮nexus 10？
<palomino|working> 他显然说的是mk802ii
<Freebuilder> 我只想玩 linux
<jyfl987> mk802ii 是quad-core的咩？
<jyfl987> Freebuilder: 买个nexus 7刷ubuntu
<DiJia_outman> palomino|working: 被android搞累了
<palomino|working> 走，刷饭盒去 , DiJia_outman
<xsky> 偶晕，偶在TAOBAO上买的，一共就250RMB，你们都不在镇上？？
<DiJia_outman> palomino|working: 饭盒又是啥
<xsky> 是树莓派吧，
<Freebuilder> jyfl987 日后直接买预装 linux 的
<DiJia_outman> 树霉派多少软妹币？
<BluebirdShao> 我想用 virtualbox 安装一个苹果系统来尝试一下，有没有谁有 iso 呀？
<xsky> 300多一点，
<BluebirdShao> 谁有苹果系统的 iso 文件呀
<xsky> 我打电话问过,
<DiJia_outman> xsky: 哦，哪能买到
<xsky> e洛盟，，，
<xsky> 你BAIDU下，
<Freebuilder> 咋老掉线
<Freebuilder> 咋老掉线
<DiJia_outman> 树霉派需要外接什么设备吗
<xsky> 偶在MK802上玩服务器，想整个私有云。。。
<DiJia_outman> 据说国外出了款触摸屏的键盘，不知道多少钱
<xsky> 最好要个显示器吧，
<DiJia_outman> palomino|working: 买个触摸屏键盘吧
<xsky> 如果是玩硬件的，最好要个个人硬件实验室了，
<BluebirdShao> www.apple.com 提供的是需要 $19 购买的
<Freebuilder> 以前打字都不看键盘的，现在触摸的不得不看
<DiJia_outman> Freebuilder: 嗯
<DiJia_outman> BluebirdShao: 19美元买os x？
<jyfl987> Freebuilder: 没必要 预装linux的销量小 你得为这种生产费用掏钱 不如买个销量大 但是可以刷linux的比较好
<jyfl987> xsky: 送个给我
<DiJia_outman> 这么便宜，比win7便宜
<ofan> 回家
<DiJia_outman> ofan: 回家？
<DiJia_outman> ofan: 天朝的家？
<BluebirdShao> DiJia_outman: http://www.apple.com/osx/
<BluebirdShao> 它确实是这样写的
<BluebirdShao> OS X Mountain Lion, Now available on the Mac App Store for just $19.99
<jyfl987> ofan: 哪个家？
<ofan> DiJia_outman: 睡觉的地方就叫家
<BluebirdShao> 不过现在我只想需要一张 OS X 的安装光盘，iso 文件
<DiJia_outman> ofan: os x卖19？
<DiJia_outman> cfy: 你的那个os x是装在pc上的？
<Freebuilder> 为何那些安卓的关机软件都要根权限
<Freebuilder> 还要自己设计关机对话框
<Freebuilder> 不能调用系统的？
<cfy> DiJia_outman: it's on macbook air
<ofan> DiJia_outman: 升级版吧
<DiJia_outman> cfy: 壕
<ofan> DiJia_outman: 因为mac用户都用mac os x
<abine1> 树莓派是好东东
<cfy> DiJia_outman: .....
<cfy> abine1: +1
<DiJia_outman> ofan: 想装黑苹果
<ofan> DiJia_outman: 那个$19实际上可以下载整个os镜像
<abine1> 下载回来没有用的
<ofan> DiJia_outman: 没意思，驱动搞不定
<abine1> 要有硬件才能按装
<abine1> 有限制的
<abine1> 不是苹果认证的硬件
<DiJia_outman> ofan: 那黑苹果是咋回事
<abine1> 很蛋疼的说
<abine1> 黑苹果根本就不稳定
<jyfl987> abine1: 你有电视机?
<abine1> 问题很多
<DiJia_outman> 怎么感觉跟unix似的，都跟硬件挂钩
<ofan> DiJia_outman: pc装mac os x
<abine1> 我以前有安装过苹果上的系统
<abine1> 就是你们说的黑苹果系统
<ofan> DiJia_outman: 有很多硬件设计只有mac有
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 苹果的硬件就是专门为苹果的软件系统设计
<DiJia_outman> 那算了，还是用免费系统吧
<abine1> 连那个新出来的接口都是内置有芯片的
<DiJia_outman> 苹果果然不是pc
<ofan> DiJia_outman: ä¹°mbp
<abine1> 有特定的序列号
<ofan> win8没戏了
<DiJia_outman> ofan: 哦
<abine1> 嗯
<ofan> DiJia_outman: os x是纯unix
<abine1> WIN8就是VISTA的兄弟
<BluebirdShao> abine1: 兄弟，有镜像吗？
<cfy> ofan: 通过认证了？
<DiJia_outman> ofan: ...是纯bsd吧
<abine1> 有镜像啊
<abine1> 很大的一个
<abine1> 差不多8GB
<ofan> cfy: 早就认证了
<BluebirdShao> abine1: 在哪里可以下载呢？
<ofan> bsd都没unix认证
<DiJia_outman> ofan: darwen内核不是bsd的吗
<Freebuilder> os x 算纯 unix 或 bsd8%
<abine1> 我以前在VC的上面找的
<abine1> 用电驴下载
<BluebirdShao> abine1: 这么大传不过来呀，还是我去慢慢下载试下
<ofan> DiJia_outman: 是
<Freebuilder> 那安卓算纯 linux 了
<abine1> 现在没有了
<BluebirdShao> abine1: 啊？
<abine1> 我的硬盘坏掉了
<ofan> Freebuilder: unix不只包含内核
<ofan> 不像linux
<DiJia_outman> 嗯
<abine1> 恢复不出来
<DiJia_outman> unix需要特殊硬件
<abine1> 嗯
<ofan> unix包含内核，所有基本系统工具和库
<DiJia_outman> aix和hp ux不是一个系统，虽然都是unix
<abine1> 苹果系统有很多限制的
<abine1> 蛋疼的地方就是有太多限制了
<abine1> 如同一个牢房
<Freebuilder> os x 本来就只用了基于 bsd  的内核而已
<ofan> abine1: 你用用就知道
<abine1> 所以才会有越狱的说法
<ofan> Freebuilder: 说了所有系统工具都有
<abine1> 要同步的
<abine1> 不同步，就不行
<cfy> abine1: 你说的是ios吧。。。。
<abine1> 嗯。
<DiJia_outman> ofan: ios和unix没关系了吧？
<cfy> 某人觉得android烂，推理出debian,gentoo烂？
<abine1> MACOSX适合图形设计
<ofan> android连libc都没，只是用了个内核，mac是整个系统基本工具,库和文档都有
<abine1> 音乐创作之类的
<ofan> DiJia_outman: 恩 除了内核有点关系
<abine1> 就是你只要用就得了
<Freebuilder> Debian stable 用户表示安卓烂
<abine1> 你不去管电脑系统是怎么运行的
<airead> kk: /rool
<airead> kk: >roll
<cfy> 不用管啥哦。。。
<abine1> 嗯
<airead> kk: roll
<cfy> 我已经两次重启进入啥xxx模式修复文件系统了。。。
<cfy> 从来没在linux下遇到过说要修复ext4的。。。。
<abine1> 用Linux的人是对linux这个系统本身感兴趣
<DiJia_outman> 其实我是对unix感兴趣....
<cfy> os x the world's most advanced operating system
<DiJia_outman> 但是没钱买不起unix，于是就linux了
<ofan> cfy: 你搞毛了，买air了?
<abine1> UNIX是要
<abine1> 钱的
<cfy> ofan: 。。。。。。
<abine1> SSD其实也快不到哪里去了
<cfy> ofan: 我买了好久好久了。。。
<ofan> cfy: 哦  壕
<DiJia_outman> 据说unix光系统要500美元曾经
<abine1> cfy: 要扔掉了吗？
<cfy> ofan: paragon的问题不都问你好几次了么。。。。
<ofan> cfy: 破解啊
<cfy> ofan: 你才壕，用mbp的。
<ofan> cfy: 装 9.0.1
<abine1> DiJia_outman: 要那系统有毛用
<ofan> 新版本貌似没破解
<cfy> abine1: 不扔阿。。。。。修修就修修嘛，
<DiJia_outman> cfy: ofan ，你们俩都壕，用mac的
<DiJia_outman> abine1: 可以装13
<abine1> 用EPC是神马？
<ofan> DiJia_outman: mac不贵
<cfy> os x有些地方还是非常好用的。。。
<cfy> 比如换键盘布局
<abine1> 嗯
<DiJia_outman> cfy: 比如触摸板？
<ofan> cfy: 推荐Dash
<abine1> 是吧
<cfy> ofan: dash是啥？
<DiJia_outman> cfy: 那个command键你习惯？
<cfy> ofan: shell?
<cfy> DiJia_outman: 可以阿，
<BluebirdShao> ofan 怎么用 tab 不出来
<abine1> DASH在linux上也有啊
<ofan> cfy: http://kapeli.com/
<cfy> DiJia_outman: touchpad很酷
<abine1> 嗯
<ofan> cfy: 我买了，受不了广告
<sss1> hello
<cfy> ofan: ....
<ofan> cfy: 但是很方便
<DiJia_outman> cfy: 三指滑动是什么功能？
<cfy> ofan: 我记一下，需要的话，再安装。。。
<ofan> DiJia_outman: 我基本不用鼠标，完全键盘+触摸板
<DiJia_outman> cfy: 双指滑动是鼠标滚轮，那三指呢
<ofan> cfy: 默认免费的
<DiJia_outman> ofan: 三指滑动是啥
<cfy> DiJia_outman: 貌似。。。如果在title那里，是移动window
<ofan> cfy: 只是我的太频繁，被经常提醒购买
<cfy> ofan: ....
<ofan> 用的太频繁
<DiJia_outman> ofan: 我也没有鼠标
<cfy> ofan: 我试试
<abine1> 我也没鼠标
<abine1> 现在用的笔记本
<abine1> 都是用快捷键
<abine1> 因为没有鼠标
<BluebirdShao> 满分卷：http://imagebin.org/237636
<abine1> 用的鼠标吃电太多了
<DiJia_outman> ofan: 双指滑动代替鼠标滚轮这个功能真爽
<ofan> DiJia_outman: 我设置三指左右滑动切换桌面，上是产看所有程序，下是显示当前程序所有窗口
<imtxc> hamo_dooloo: 两个雇佣兵一起去练级升级快还是分开快
<ofan> 双指翻页前进后退放大缩小
<sss1> hhhhhhh
<hamo_dooloo> imtxc: 一起...因为经验是double
<BluebirdShao> >:-)
<DiJia_outman> ofan: 感觉好高级
<sss1> ff
<cfy> ofan: 还是4指算了。。。。
<cfy> ofan: 默认也不错。。。。
<DiJia_outman> cfy: 能四指？
<DiJia_outman> cfy: 最多几指？
<cfy> DiJia_outman: 4
<abine1> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=237622
<DiJia_outman> cfy: 这个功能是由谁管的
<abine1> 萝莉妹子来了
<abine1> KK死到哪里去了？
<DiJia_outman> cfy: 直接在X下只能实现双指滑动功能貌似
<abine1> 发网址，也不出爆一下
<ofan> 最多10指
<imtxc> hamo_dooloo: 好像就是分开，得的东西也不是double的
<hamo_dooloo> imtxc: 经验是一人一份啊
<imtxc> hamo_dooloo: 经验好像确实是一人一份，额，早知道我也用免费的了，辛苦练上去，5天就到期了
<imtxc> hamo_dooloo: 如果用免费兵的话，意思是钱就没有意义了？
<hamo_dooloo> imtxc: 以后可以买牛逼的嘛
<hamo_dooloo> imtxc: 前期主要是升级
<imtxc> hamo_dooloo: 不卖人，怎么升级，经验得的好慢啊
<hamo_dooloo> imtxc: 用免费的，让他们攒忠诚，然后卖
<imtxc> hamo_dooloo: 你不是号称不卖嘛
<hamo_dooloo> imtxc: 那是没攒够
<imtxc> hamo_dooloo: 你就攒，攒越多，死一次损失越大
<hamo_dooloo> imtxc: ...
<pityonline> 请教个问题，vim 怎么判断当前使用的操作系统？win32？macunix？linux？
<BluebirdShao> 看不懂上面的问题
<ofan> pityonline: has('win32') || has('win64')
<pityonline> BluebirdShao: 很多人的 vimrc 不都写着 ofan 所说的那些吗？vim 是从哪里取得 win32 这种结果的？
<BluebirdShao> pityonline: 原来还可以这样的？
<pityonline> BluebirdShao: 嗯
<ofan> pityonline: 编译时定义的........
<pityonline> ofan: 我晕
<ofan> 编译器有特殊宏
<pityonline> ofan: 我的是系统自带的，7.3
<pityonline> ofan: 难道苹果编译时以 arch 平台编译的？Compilation: gcc -c -I. -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=0 -Iproto -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -arch i386 -arch x86_64 -g -Os -pipe
<ofan> pityonline: march
<ofan> pityonline: 除非交叉编译，现在没有设置march的
<pityonline> ofan: Compilation: clang -c -I. -Iproto -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DFEAT_GUI_MACVIM -Wall -Wno-unknown-pragmas -pipe  -DMACOS_X_UNIX 这是 MacVim 的
<ofan> pityonline: 你要干毛
<ofan> 闪人 回家
<pityonline> ofan: 我这里 vimwiki 好像对平台判断有误，导致使用 xdg-open 打开 html 文件
<imtxc> hamo_dooloo: 你现在在什么地图混？
<hamo_dooloo> imtxc: 朝露之深
<imtxc> hamo_dooloo: 牛
<hamo_dooloo> imtxc: 你还在初级之森？
<zodiac1111_> hai~
<imtxc> hamo_dooloo: 昨天还是前天把号删了重新玩的，还在山道呢
<Freebuilder> 安卓竟然还有人开 swap
<lovejoy> @Freebuilder 安卓为什么不能开swap
<cherrot> Freebuilder: 在SD卡上分的swap?
<Freebuilder> cherrot 然
<Freebuilder> 也不怕把卡写坏
<cherrot> Freebuilder: 还不如换个内置存储大点的手机。。。
<cfy> ofan: awesome
<cfy> ofan: dash确实不错。
<imtxc> cherrot: 内置的存储是不是和内存卡本质上是一个东西？
<cherrot> imtxc: 手机的内置存储卡，介质不一定。 然后对其分区，一部分放ROM，一部分作为手机内存，剩下一部分做存储
<Freebuilder> swap 是用来补充 ram 的
<cfy> ofan: 你买dash用了多少钱？
<xman_> Hello
<cfy> hi
<xman_> iPhone
<xman_> iphone上也可以用irc
<ofan> cfy: 9.99
<cfy> ofan: .....
<cfy> ofan: 68RMB....
<ofan> cfy: 你怎么算的
<cfy> ofan: dash说的。不是换算的
<imtxc> xman_: ip上用的嘛客户端呢
<ofan> cfy: 国内卖的贵
<xman_> colloquy
<cfy> ofan: 哎
<ofan> cfy: 求推荐电影
<cfy> ofan: 没啥好看的。。。
<cfy> ofan: 光晕知道不？
<ofan> 知道
<cfy> ofan: http://www.dybee.com/halo-4-forward-unto-dawn-2012-720p.html
<ofan> cfy: 1，2，3呢
<cfy> ofan: 木有1，2，3好像
<cfy> ofan: 只是游戏推出4了，然后顺便拍个出来。。。
<linjiahao> 不错啊看看去
<BluebirdShao> cfy: linux 下如何下载
<cfy> BluebirdShao: 什么？下载什么？
<BluebirdShao> cfy: 是不是 bt 来的？
<cfy> BluebirdShao: ed2k url
<cfy> 有个xfdown的下载脚本。。。。
<ofan> BluebirdShao: amule
<cfy> BluebirdShao: 用过qq离线么？
<BluebirdShao> cfy: 没有
<BluebirdShao> amule, awsome
<cfy> BluebirdShao: o
<cfy> ofan: 擦。。。我也遇到了。。。。
<cfy> ofan: wait wait wait...
<ofan> cfy: 恩
<ofan> cfy: 我的一开始提醒不多，最后每次查询都要等待
<cfy> ofan: 不awesome了。。。。
<cfy> ofan: dash开启了一个啥权限？
<ofan> cfy: 啥
<ofan> 没看懂
<cfy> ofan: 刚开始运行时，说要开启啥，还要求输入密码的。
<ofan> cfy: 不知道
<cfy> ofan: 好像是keyboard shortcut
<ofan> cfy: 可能访问加密内容
<BluebirdShao> 没有下载速度的？
<ofan> 睡觉
<ofan> 20多分钟下完一部720p电影。。
<BluebirdShao> 有速度了，可是慢得要死 4.5kb/s
<BluebirdShao> 我的可是 4M 的带宽呀
<BluebirdShao> OMG
<ofan> 渣电驴
<onborad> AMD Catalyst™催化剂 显卡驱动及AMD Radeon™产品不支持的操作系统 ?
<onborad> 这个有人知道吗？
<cherrot> onborad: AMD官网没有么
<onborad> 有，但是我遇到一个问题。发现 catalyst 版本在 HD3000 VGA上面不支持。
<onborad> 但是不知道什么情况。
<cherrot> onborad: 那就看看你下的驱动版本是否支持你的显卡类型？
 * ofan 睡觉
<onborad> 不支持，
<onborad> cherrot, 9.002版本，没有写明支持何不支持。
<cherrot> onborad: 我当时装催化剂的时候网页上是有一个明确的支持设备列表的
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/237647 来变化了？
<cfy> ofan: 加密？
<cfy> iGoogle: 啥变化？
<onborad> cherrot, 催化剂版本是一个代称吗？
<iGoogle> 先精简，然后切换6？
<cherrot> iGoogle: perl6？
<iGoogle> 做准备？
<cherrot> onborad: 催化剂版本我记得都更新到12.x了吧？
<onborad> 12.11 beta
<onborad> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<onborad> 你看一下，
<onborad> cherrot, 催化剂版本不能完全支持所有ATI 显卡把！
<onborad> 这个网站并没有列出支持的具体型号
<buysz> 有多少不用x的直接cli的
<ooo> those people don't use as a desktop maybe?
<bye_bye> qiao: ping
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/237652
<bye_bye> qiao: check bz786025.
<bye_bye> ig
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 老图了...
<nopcall> gentoo的安装盘不能进入到系统啊，卡在attempting mount media:
<nopcall>           /dev/sda2
<nopcall>  我的 /dev/sda2是lvm分区500G
<nopcall> 有朋友能技下招麽。
<qiao> bye_bye, 恩
<bye_bye> qiao: 直接去我的电脑check吧.
<qiao> bye_bye, 恩
<bye_bye> qiao: 或者你输出我的debugfs信息, 然后我给他回复~ :-)
<qiao> bye_bye, 不过现在不行，有一些比较重要的事。我一会完了再测吧。
<bye_bye> 恩, 好.
<jlzhang> 都下班了吗？好冷清啊
<kevinyings> 是啊
<jlzhang> 想用Squid代理WEB上网，顺便翻个墙，碰到问题了，再这问一下哈。
<jlzhang> 已知Squid直接访问某些网站会返回reset错误，Squid处理这种错误的反应是
<jlzhang> 原始服务器可达，但是内容访问不正确。
<jyfl987> man squid
<jlzhang> 这样的话，就不会去请求邻居代理
<jlzhang> 我就被卡这里了……
<guozhengwei> hello
<buysz> ssh
<buysz> ssh 隧道翻墙哇.
<buysz> 为啥要用Squid代理呢.
<jlzhang> squid + vpn +squid翻墙
<jlzhang> 想做能自动判断被墙网站自动走VPN上的父squid，其他的本地squid直接访问加缓存
<jlzhang> google一下发现说reset不属于原始服务器故障，所以不能跳到父squid上
<jusss> math is a bitch
<BluebirdShao> 下载光环4，简直是慢死了
<imtxc_> tp_link 这mini路由器质量也太差了……
<jlzhang> BluebirdShao: 高清？前几天看过了
<jlzhang> imtxc_: 恩，刚用了一个月就坏了
<imtxc_> jlzhang: 我的放了三个月
<jlzhang> imtxc_: 你运气好
<bye_bye> webos的google map竟然更新了... 泪流.
<imtxc_> jlzhang: 买了之后试了一下可以用然后就装柜子里面放起来了，过了三个月拿出来没法用了
<imtxc_> 现在靠谱的便宜无限路由器有啥啊
<jlzhang> imtxc_: 我也是啊，买来用了一下就没用放了一年多，前几天刚拿出来用就坏了。
<jlzhang> imtxc_: 我的过保了，都一年多了
<imtxc_> jlzhang: 额 我以为就我一个这么倒霉呢
<jlzhang> imtxc_: 你的拿去保修啊
<imtxc_> jlzhang: 我给砸了
<imtxc_> jlzhang: 气死人了
<jlzhang> imtxc_: -_-||
<imtxc_> jlzhang: 让保修给唧唧歪歪的
<jlzhang> imtxc_: 其实低价路由器里面TP算做的不错的了
<jlzhang> imtxc_: 有些国内的牌子更没下限啊……
<imtxc_> jlzhang: …………
<jlzhang> imtxc_: 上次淘宝上买了一个比TP便宜的，结果无线老断
<jlzhang> imtxc_: 我朋友的那个下载很慢，直接电脑拨号就飞快
<imtxc_> jlzhang: 然后买了个 fast什么的忘了，坏倒没坏，但是在配置页面每点一个按钮就死机了得拔了电插一次
<jlzhang> imtxc_:就是fast啊
<jlzhang> imtxc_: 叫迅捷来着
<archl> jlzhang: TP的么。。。就是linux支持不在中国，所有中国型号都不支持linux。
<jlzhang> imtxc_: 所以有钱就去买苹果的吧……
<imtxc_> jlzhang: 。。。。
<bye_bye> fast/水星 啥的, 其实也是tp-link的吧.
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 求推荐
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 便宜好用
<jlzhang> archl: 不支持Linux是啥意思啊？
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 100块钱的, 能接受吗?
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 不要100超太多
 * buysz è·³
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 等,  给你找链接.
<jusss> 今天是这个月最后一啦
<imtxc_> 其实能50左右的最好了………… 我老用坏路由器
<bye_bye> imtxc_: http://www.smzdm.com/special-netgear-netgear-jwnr2000-300mbps-wireless-router-98-yuan.html
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 我在用这个: http://www.smzdm.com/buffalo-pakistan-act-whr-g300n-v2-wireless-router-can-brush-dd-wrt-99-yuan-5-yuan-available-coupons-fast-and-easy-online-sea-station.html
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 从不出问题. 不用关, 不用重启.... 从来没有出过任何问题!
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 你用的 DD-WRT？
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 我没刷. 我要的是稳定.
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 不折腾.
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 我要的是, 啥时候都是开机就上网.
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 要是路由器可以连接SSH，那手机什么的，也就不用软件可以直接科学上网了
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 科学上网?
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 杨教授?
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 擦
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 你被电多了, 孩子.
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 不敢乱讲
<bye_bye> .........
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 支持ssh, 然后你打算要啥效果?
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 那样手机也就可以翻墙了嘛，现在手机翻的话还得装什么软件
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 你的手机不带ssh功能?
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 带，但是要软件啊
<bye_bye> imtxc_: openssh这个包有没有?
<jlzhang> bye_bye: 孩子，你没用过vpn吗？
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 有，我的意思是，路由器上翻了之后，连接的手机啊 windows啊什么的就方便多了
<bye_bye> jlzhang: 什么意思? 你直接说.
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 全局翻强你想? 还是写路由表?
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 感觉要折腾好多呀... 你还得自己维护一个超级大的路由表....
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 没那么麻烦吧
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 那你说怎么做?
<bye_bye> jlzhang: vpn的好在哪里?
<bye_bye> jlzhang: 我的vpn都是给我老爸用, 因为简单.
<jlzhang> bye_bye: 应急用
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 路由器上连接了SSH翻墙，然后手机，电脑就用路由器做代理，就不用在手机上配置ssh了
<jlzhang> bye_bye: 其他时候开着反而慢
<bye_bye> jlzhang: 那你为啥要问我没用过vpn吗? 你想说明啥?
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 你是想说, 你的手机也支持auto-proxy?
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 对
<bye_bye> imtxc_: gaoji...
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 有钱人就是不一样.
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 我是想让我的手机也支持
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 想....
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 什么理解能力
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 那不还是不支持吗?!
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 你这个渣渣.
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 但是可以全局使用路由器做代理啊， 我想要的就是路由器支持auto-proxy
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 路由器支持auto-proxy还不是得维护一个很大的路由表? 不就是我刚说的方法吗?
 * bye_bye 堪忧.
<imtxc_> ……
<bye_bye> imtxc_: http://www.smzdm.com/buffalo-bus-network-for-wzr-hp-ag300h-wireless-router-the-flagship-model-of-dual-band-gigabit-factory-installed-dd-wrt-567-yuan.html
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 去死
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 预装ddwrt, 省去你折腾了.
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 配置也不错.
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 价格嘛, 对你这个土豪来说, 也算是很便宜了.
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 要是价格恩那个除以10就好恶劣
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 我个土包子  土什么豪
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 没事, 你会逆袭的.
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 包子再袭也是包子 菜包子和肉包子的区别而已
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 叉烧包好吃.
<imtxc_> 。。
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 以后哥工作了, 请你吃叉烧包.
<nopcall> 麻煩 問下fcitx如何切換簡繁體。
<imtxc_> nopcall: 鼠标点
<imtxc_> 這不就是繁體麼
<imtxc_> nopcall: 点那个「汉」 字就可以
<nopcall> imtxc_: 谢谢我已经找到了，还可以用ctrl+shift+f
<imtxc_> nopcall: 。
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 我都不知道什么是叉烧包，是南方的吃法？
<BluebirdShao> imtxc_: 就是包子啦，馅料是叉烧而已
<imtxc_> BluebirdShao: 主要就是我不知道什么是叉烧啊……
<imtxc_> BluebirdShao: 听说过，但是没见过别人吃的也没见过卖的
<iyzsong> 同不知
<jusss> hi
<jusss> 小K
<IRChat> 有人在吗？
<jyfl987> 还没吃过叉烧
<wintrace> hello?
<yhlfh> hello?
<wintrace> 我是新人……刚刚为了测试一下
<wintrace> 我第一次来IRC聊天
<wintrace> Any Chinese here？
<yhlfh> 新人，报性别，报身高，报三围
<wintrace> 弱弱地问一下 这个是规矩 吗……
<yhlfh> 当然
<wintrace> 我不信……
<yhlfh> 非要kick你才信？
<wintrace> 哦？
<yhlfh> 嗯
<wintrace> 我能kick你吗？
<yhlfh> 不能
<wintrace> 为什么，不公平
<wintrace> 能给些建议吗
<yhlfh> 你需要什么建议？
<wintrace> 我要怎么融入这，
<yhlfh> 很简单，聊起来
<wintrace> 这里跟qq群聊有什么区别吗
<yhlfh> 有啊，
<wintrace> 比如
<daf3707> 不能发图
<wintrace> 还有？
<daf3707> 明文保存？
<daf3707> :-D
<wintrace> 我要跟你私聊呢？怎么操作
<yhlfh> 还有等待你去体会
<wintrace> 恩，
<daf3707> 有命令的，去看看irc使用指南
<daf3707> 双击名字也可以　
<yhlfh> irc主要用于公聊
<daf3707> wintrace: ;-)
<wintrace> 现在是私聊状态？
<yhlfh> wintrace: 新人一般要报系统，报桌面，报硬件
<yhlfh> 现在是公聊啊
<daf3707> wintrace: 不是，可以直接输入名字的前几字符，ＴＡＢ补全，针对你说话
<wintrace> 系统是ubuntu12.04 桌面是什么啊，硬件是accer
<wintrace> acer 4750G
<yhlfh> 桌面就是桌面环境
<wintrace> 就是ubuntu
<yhlfh> 用ubuntu多久了
<daf3707> ubuntu有ＫＤＥ的，有gnome的，还有其他的啊
<wintrace> 我的显卡驱动遇到很大问题。论坛里搜了三天帖子没能解决问题
<wintrace> 我今年大二，开学才开始用
<daf3707> 姓名，年龄，性别什么的，性别为女的，得到的解答多一些
<iyzsong> ...
<wintrace> 我可以选男的吗
<yhlfh> 那就是今年9月份才开始用
<wintrace> 恩
<yhlfh> 自己装的系统？
<wintrace> 恩，
<yhlfh> 单系统还是双系统？
<tone> 你的显卡是啥的
<wintrace> nvidia gforce gt520M
<yhlfh> NV啊
<wintrace> 以前是xp加ubuntu现在是单系统
<tone> 装个KDE的吧  12.04 gnome 实在是太闹心了
<yhlfh> 现在是ubuntu单系统？
<wintrace> 恩
<tone>  我昨天换的kubuntu
<tone> 你去官网看看有没有驱动
<wintrace> 驱动我下载了
<wintrace> 装了好多遍
<tone> 我也是单系统  之前是win7 双的
<tone> 还是不行？
<wintrace> 每次我装好后 ，点击x server 就会有警告信息
<wintrace> 说要我以root 身份运行nvidia-xconfig
<wintrace> 然后重启服务
<tone> Lenovo Z470 和你的显卡是一样的 你去联想官方看看有没有 驱动
<wintrace> 再装一次？
<wintrace> 对了，这里一般什么时候最热闹啊？
<tone> 试试吧 折腾吧 我上学的那时候天天折腾  哈哈
<yhlfh> 这里都很热闹
<wintrace> 恩，
<tone> 现在不敢折腾 万一出问题了 第二天没法上班了
<wintrace> 好吧
<yhlfh> 那你有没有以root身份运行nvidia-xconfig?
<wintrace> 上班得自己带电脑啊？
<wintrace> 我试过了，sudo nvidia-xconfig
<tone> 是啊  公司给我配的那个电脑  太垃圾了 用不习惯
<stardiviner> 用VNC
<tone> 直接 nvidia-xconfig 呢 不加sudo
<wintrace> VNC是？
<stardiviner> tone: suggestion for tone
<yhlfh> 你试过了有什么提示么？
<wintrace> 提示是一样的，
<bye_bye> jyfl987: 叉烧包不好做, 叉烧好做.
<bye_bye> jyfl987: 肉上面刷上一层蜂蜜, 然后放在火里烤.
<bye_bye> imtxc: ^
<tone> stardiviner
<yhlfh> 具体什么提示？
<BluebirdShao> 光环4在 youku 上面看完了
<palomino|working> muhahaha
<palomino|working> 开完会了
 * palomino|working 戳 roylez 
<yhlfh> 你说的点击x server是什么意思？
<bye_bye> palomino|working: 你用啥戳坏席的? lol
<tone> 我这  msg  咋不好使呢
<wintrace> 在dash里面
<wintrace> 有一个nvidia的标志
<palomino|working> 狠狠地把他戳坏 , bye_bye
<yhlfh> 比如你现在安装，出来什么提示？
<bye_bye> palomino|working: 马叔你这答非所问呀...
<palomino|working> 嘿嘿.. , bye_bye
<wintrace> 我前几次装的时候，重启后什么效果都没有
<yhlfh> 你安装了什么提示？
<wintrace> 那个是nvidia x-server settings
<yhlfh> 那个是设置工具
<wintrace> 恩，就是点那个报错
<yhlfh> 具体报了什么错
<wintrace> 贴代码？
<wintrace> 现在我把驱动卸载了
<wintrace> 没了那个设置工具
<yhlfh> 那现在用自带的驱动显卡没问题吧
<wintrace> 附件驱动里显示，你已激活该驱动，但当前并未使用
<wintrace> 现在分辨率是1204×768
<yhlfh> 是么，所以你并没有使用
<wintrace> 那我应该怎样使用呢
<yhlfh> ubuntu自带的驱动管理可以设置的吧，你应该不需要自己下载安装
<IRChat> meiyou  shurufa yumen
<tone> 我刚才去换了一个IRC客户端
<wintrace> 就是系统设置里的附加驱动？
<wintrace> 还是别的管理工具
<yhlfh> 是啊，就是那个
<yhlfh> 你试试看
<wintrace> 里面四个驱动都是激活状态，但都提示没有使用，然后我全都remove了
<tone> 你这个显卡系统不能自己检测出来吗 我以前用一个Y430  驱动都能自己装 现在用X220i  也能
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐在不在
<IRChat> kan  budao zhongwen
<wintrace> IRC客户端，一般哪个个体验好啊
<IRChat> buhaowan
<yhlfh> wintrace: 你现在用的是哪个？
<wintrace> xchat
<yhlfh> 那OK啊，比较知名
<wintrace> 恩，
<tone> 我之前一直就是irssi
<IRChat> window stick 2 off
<tone> 现在是 quasselIRC
<IRChat> window stick 2 off
<yhlfh> 你那个里面不能选择使用哪个驱动吗？
<yhlfh> quassel是KDE下的
<wintrace> 好像没有这个选项
<yhlfh> 呃。。用ubuntu的童鞋给解答一下
<imtxc> bye_bye: 刚看完今天的生活大爆炸
<bye_bye> imtxc: .
<buysz> ...
<wintrace> 重启去
<tone> 是KDE 下的 我现在用的就是kubuntu  12.04 之后那个unity 太恶心了
<yhlfh> 噢，貌似Kubuntu默认的就是quassel
<bye_bye> stumpwm才是王道..
<imtxc> adam8157: 回来了？
<adam8157> imtxc: en
<bye_bye> 结婚回来了?
<buysz> dwm
<buysz> dwm-plus
<tone> 对 就是默认的   但感觉还不错
<tone> 我现在就没找到好一定的  微博客户端
<yhlfh> 微博有hottot
<tone> 支持新浪吗？
<yhlfh> 不支持
<tone>  - -@  那别的不行啊 白天上班 能上个外网就不错了  在翻墙 可真够呛
<yhlfh> 你要新浪客户端啊
<yhlfh> 直接上网页吧
<tone> 也是  但没事想弄个客户端
<yhlfh> 其实整天开着浏览器，客户端一般也没什么必要
<tone> 也是 其实我天天上班 上网都够费劲的了  只能在四区上网   干活就不能上网
 * archl 抱抱 tenzu
<cfy> eexpress: 我想到了。。
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 我也想到了。。
<cfy> iIlL10Oo: 你想到啥？
<iIlL10Oo> cfy: 我再想想。。。
<cfy> iIlL10Oo: 。。。
<iIlL10Oo> iIlL10Oo: 你想到啥了？
<tenzu> archl: yo
<cfy> eexpress: Electrical engineering可以简称为E.E.吧
<cfy> eexpress: 这样就不会搞混了
<tenzu> 竟然掉了
<iIlL10Oo> 山西省太原市
<iIlL10Oo> 重庆市涪陵区
<iIlL10Oo> 重庆市涪陵区
<iIlL10Oo> 黑龙江省哈尔
<eexpress> .
<iIlL10Oo> 江西省 .
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你这个名字好难打出来
<jusss> cfy: 那xp是啥的简称
<cfy> imtxc: by[TAB]就行吧
<cfy> jusss: 不知道。。。
<jusss> cfy: 或许不是简称是音译
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 补全呀
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: cfy 左手食指受伤了，字母B 不好打……
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 换个手呗
<jusss> imtxc: 字母b，我一直是右手打的
<imtxc> roylez_: 冲动灭团了……
<eexpress> jusss: 你不是一直用舌头打的嘛。
<jusss> cfy: 你字母b也是右手吧
<imtxc> 灭团损失好惨重啊
<jusss> eexpress: 舌头能打字？你一定试过
<cfy> jusss: 对
<roylez_> imtxc: 蒋介石 15 级，运30，商人袍子商人戒指，探宝专精，月月鸟人，10级，龙神镖，古月帝，10级，夺命
<imtxc> roylez_: 你买的都是不要钱的么
<eexpress> roylez_: 又玩傻升级的。
<roylez_> imtxc: 蒋介石要钱的，我已经凑足4w，可以买永久的探宝了
<roylez_> eexpress: whipper+
<iIlL10Oo> 如何减少硬盘读写次数？ 有参数吗？
<eexpress> cfy: 找片子看不
<cfy> eexpress: 有推荐？
<imtxc> 后悔啊，把攒的钱全花了，买了临时这种，有啥用啊
<cfy> eexpress: 先下下来看看
<iIlL10Oo> 如何减少硬盘读写次数？ 有配置吗？
<eexpress> %E8%A7%86%E9%A2%91/%E6%9F%AF%E5%8D%97684%EF%BC%88%E5%B7%AE%E4%B8%80%E6%AF%AB%E7%B1%B3%E9%83%BD%E4%B8%8D%E8%A1%8C%EF%BC%88%E5%89%8D%E7%AF%87%EF%BC%89%EF%BC%89.flv
<eexpress> iIlL10Oo: 去掉日志
<eexpress> 去掉atime
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 哦
<cfy> eexpress: 这啥？
<roylez_> imtxc: 捡东西多了，你发现不了么？
<iIlL10Oo> > URI.decode "%E6%9F%AF%E5%8D%97684%EF%BC%88%E5%B7%AE%E4%B8%80%E6%AF%AB%E7%B1%B3%E9%83%BD%E4%B8%8D%E8%A1%8C%EF%BC%88%E5%89%8D%E7%AF%87%EF%BC%89%EF%BC%89"
<kk> iIlL10Oo, 柯南684（差一毫米都不行（前篇））
<cfy> iIlL10Oo: 这个好看？！
<cfy> eexpress: 这个好看？
<imtxc> 我再看看
<iIlL10Oo> 还行
<jusss> 这么高级
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: kk的主人？
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 机密
<cfy> (decode-coding-string (url-unhex-string "%E8%A7%86%E9%A2%91/%E6%9F%AF%E5%8D%97684%EF%BC%88%E5%B7%AE%E4%B8%80%E6%AF%AB%E7%B1%B3%E9%83%BD%E4%B8%8D%E8%A1%8C%EF%BC%88%E5%89%8D%E7%AF%87%EF%BC%89%EF%BC%89.flv") 'utf-8-unix) => "视频/柯南684（差一毫米都不行（前篇））.flv"
<cfy> eexpress: 好看么？这集？
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 哦
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: kk的可用的指令，贴出来
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 就是运行 irb 后的功能
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: irb是啥
<iIlL10Oo> jusss:  interactive ruby的缩写 ，交互式Ruby
<archl> roylez。。。
<archl> cfy: 稀饭呀
<cfy> archl: 罗杰耗
<archl> cfy: 。我前一段时间堕落了啊。看电影了。
<cfy> archl: 。。。。。。那我一直在堕落。。。
<archl> cfy: 哦。
 * archl 抱抱 cfy
 * archl 发现tenzu已经走了。。。
<cfy> archl: baobao
<wox> hi !
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请教：XBMCbuntu 怎么安装ATI Radeon XPress 200 显卡驱动？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394412 主板芯片是RS480，集成显卡ATI Radeon XPress 200 serise， 从http://xbmc.org/download/ 下载了XBMCbuntu ， 驱动下载了amd-driver-installer-12-6-x86.x86_64.run 进终端运行了 sudo chmod +x amd-driver-installer-1 …
<iIlL10Oo> 打开了 laptop mode
<IRChat> 我回来了
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • 请求帮忙是kubuntu就行无技术难度 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394413 麻烦能把以gnome为关键字的已安装包的列表告诉我吗？ 不胜感激 最好是kubuntu12.04 在muon中筛选就可以了 统计信息: 发表于 由 berryboy2012 — 2012-11-30 21:20
<apu5800k> 怎么使用SSL连接IRC服务器呢？
<cfy> 啥客户端？
<apu5800k> 用哪个接口？？
<apu5800k> 我用的雷鸟
<apu5800k> Ubuntu12.10自带的雷鸟
<apu5800k> 客户端
<cfy> 哦。我用emacs里的erc....你等等，看看有没有知道的
<apu5800k> 哦
<apu5800k> 我以前有设置的
<apu5800k> 不过不是用这个客户端
<apu5800k> 以前用的是Ubuntu10.04LTS
<apu5800k> 还有12.04LTS的
<iyzsong> 6697
<apu5800k> 现在用的系统没有哪个客户端了
<apu5800k> 谢谢啊
<apu5800k> 我去试试
<apu5800k> 现在可以连接了
<apu5800k> 叶
<apu5800k> 能上网的感觉真好，喝白开水都觉得是甜甜的
<apu5800k> ofan: 在么
<apu5800k> 现在用雷鸟好不习惯啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 你在？
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<apu5800k> 发信息过来没有声音
<roylez_> adam8157: 你黑毛呢？
<apu5800k> 乐乐
<apu5800k> 你好，乐乐
<adam8157> roylez_: 是你的黑毛
<eexpress> All freenode servers listen on ports 6665, 6666, 6667, 6697 (SSL only), 7000 ( SSL only), 7070 (SSL only)
<apu5800k> 谢谢
<apu5800k> 我已经设置好了
<apu5800k> 现在已经可以连接了
<apu5800k> imtxc 在干嘛呢？
<apu5800k> 去洗澡
<apu5800k> 准备睡觉了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu中使用xpdf报错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394414 具体报错信息如下： jeydragon@jeydragon-VirtualBox:~/Documents/GMT$ xpdf global.pdf Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-helvetica-medium-r-normal--12-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1" to type FontStruct Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-courier-medium-r-normal--12-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859 …
<BluebirdShao> 网上的“控制局域网的机子“教程全是垃圾，没一个可以成功的，就摆着一台 windows xp 在那，还是没有密码的，完全进不去
<BluebirdShao> 还要连防火墙都关了的，全是狗屁不通的文章
<iIlL10Oo> BluebirdShao: 用 http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb897553.aspx
<kk> iIlL10Oo,啥网址y PsExec
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.10更新内核kernel3.6.7后问题百出 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394419 ubuntu12.10更新内核kernel3.6.7后问题百出，开机进入桌面很慢，而且进入桌面就报错，各种发现错误，报告错误，cpu使用率100%,风扇狂转，安装软件时就卡住，只有鼠标能动，只能强制关机重 …
<sam-nya> 12.10
<sam-nya> 12.10的iso有753MB，这怎么刻到CD上？
<qiao> sam-nya: ubuntu下不是有刻录软件么。。。
<sam-nya> 问题是CD－ROM是700M的啊
<sam-nya> 刻录的时候直接提示超出容量然后弹出
<BluebirdShao> 登录失败：未知的用户名或密码
<BluebirdShao> 没有密码的机器完全行不通
<sam-nya> ＝ ＝
<hamo|dooloo> adam8157: 肥帝都啦？
<adam8157> hamo|dooloo: 是啊
<hamo|dooloo> adam8157: 截图拿来
<hamo|dooloo> test
<kk> hamo|dooloo, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<hamo|dooloo> adam8157: ?
<iIlL10Oo> sam-nya: 硬盘安装 grub 支持 load iso
<sam-nya> 。。。
<adam8157> hamo|dooloo: 小窗啊
<sam-nya> 全新安装怎么办？用旧的12。04盘引导然后？
<iIlL10Oo> sam-nya: http://www.sogou.com/websearch/corp/search.jsp?query=mount+iso
<kk> iIlL10Oo,啥网址y mount iso - 搜狗搜索
<sam-nya> 手机流量。。。
<iIlL10Oo> sam-nya: http://www.maybe520.net/blog/1655/
<kk> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: 怎样从ubuntu 12.04 升级到 12.10
<iIlL10Oo> sam-nya: 输入 update-manager -d 并按下enter键打开更新管理器。
<iIlL10Oo> 接下来，选择【settings】。
<iIlL10Oo> 在打开的窗口的下方找到【Notify me a new ubuntu version】，点击右边的下拉菜单，选择【for any new version】
<iIlL10Oo> 然后，单击【check】（检查），
<iIlL10Oo> 接下来出现一列表的东西，先选择【install updates】
<iIlL10Oo> 安装好更新后，在选择【upgrade】，开始升级到ubuntu 12.10。
<apu5800k> ubuntu 的字体是在哪个目录下面呢？
<sam-nya> 没有可用的网络啊，那样更新要联网的吧？
<iIlL10Oo> sam-nya: 是的，没网络可不行
<apu5800k> 找到了
 * pityonline 居然是 microcai 的文章： http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-cn-termi-hanzi/index.html
<apu5800k> 我已经找到Ubuntu的字体目录了
<apu5800k> /usr/share/fonts
<sam-nya> 刻不进CD的情况下应该怎么全新安装ubuntu呢。。。。
<apu5800k> 用U盘安装
<microcai> pityonline:  ？
<microcai> pityonline:  咋了？
<apu5800k> 不用CD安装的
<apu5800k> 我一直都是用U盘安装
<apu5800k> 很快的
<apu5800k> CD现在淘汰了
<apu5800k> 微菜你好？
<apu5800k> 迈克菜
<sam-nya> 怎么写iso到U盘去呢？现在没有网络连工具都下载不了
<pityonline> microcai: 看到你发到 ibm 的文章很是惊喜，只是看不懂，lol
<microcai> pityonline:  。。。。。
<microcai> pityonline:  为毛会看不懂啊～～～
<Steph_De_Chine> sam-nya: dd if=isofile.iso of=/dev/sdb
<cfy> microcai: 看上去很高级的样子
<cfy> microcai: 新写的吧
<microcai> cfy: 恩
<sam-nya> sd卡也可以的吧？
<Steph_De_Chine> 当然啦~
<Steph_De_Chine> 只要你的SD卡比iso文件大，并且你的电脑支持从SD卡启动。
<pityonline> microcai: 因为俺底层知识浅薄……
<cherrot> roylez_, 那个毁三观的电影截图呢？在dooloo翻页了好久没找到
<roylez_> cherrot: 啥？
<roylez_> cherrot: 我还在看那个马里奥
<cherrot> roylez_, 那个3P的电影，是不是你发的
<cherrot> roylez_, !!! 你要分析么。。。
<roylez_> cherrot: 我想看完第一部
<adam8157> microcai: 稿费几多?
<microcai> adam8157 还没给稿费
<adam8157> roylez_: 蛤蟆的网速弱爆了
<eexpress> nnd 似乎小鸟的邮件，都被卡死了。
<cherrot> roylez_, 我已经放弃了 更新了这么多部。。
<wqn> 我不能上网了，百度都打不开，但其他端口能用，比如qq和irc
<wqn> help
<wqn> 用什么工具可以监测啊
<alvin_rxg> lightdm 不載入 .profile  .xprofile ... 如何解決…
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 把.profile里的东西加到其他自动启动的文件里...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: bad idea
<cleamoon> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4ea69ecdjw1dzcysr78usg.gif
<cleamoon> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/903b4728tw1dzcxka9kz2j.jpg
<cleamoon> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6d050af1gw1dzcy5l08yqj.jpg
<cleamoon> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6e53d84fjw1dz9rfbygzpg.gif
<alvin_rxg> fine, schon gut
<cleamoon> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/8b66f537jw1dzbnpws8vnj.jpg
<cleamoon> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6927e7a5jw1dzc0i1vr4cj.jpg
<ofan> cleamoon: 你是mm?
<j003918> quit
<j003918> exit
<cleamoon> ofan, 明显不是
<cleamoon> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62037b5ajw1dzbqzimym3g.gif
<cleamoon> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/5ee9eae1jw1dzaxkxv1lij.jpg
<cleamoon> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/75e5a224jw1dzar3odhvzj.jpg
<ofan> cleamoon: 你好无聊
<cleamoon> ofan, 4的
<cleamoon> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6d050af1gw1dz9obt80rdg.jpg
<cleamoon> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7fd54a81jw1dz9dukgnovg.gif
<fivesheep> yo
<ofan> fivesheep: yooo
<cleamoon> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/5d584ce4jw1dz8qu7v3c3j.jpg
<fivesheep> 早
<ofan> 都1点了
<alvin_rxg> 都2點了
<cherrot> ofan, 下午好  晚安
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 你那里没有2点吧....
<ofan> ChanServ: ..
<cleamoon> http://photo.blog.sina.com.cn/showpic.html#blogid=603327d90102e0zt&url=http://s14.sinaimg.cn/orignal/603327d9tc9b92746e01d
<kk> cleamoon,啥网址y 查看图片
<cleamoon> http://s16.sinaimg.cn/middle/603327d9tc85338837f1f&690
<cleamoon> http://s14.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/603327d9tc2f91600a74d&690
<cleamoon> http://s8.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/603327d9tc1c741d42977&690
<cleamoon> 大家知道的周围的人工资一般都多少？
<cleamoon> 德国佬和美国佬们先退散
<ofan> 五毛
<cleamoon> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62037b5ajw1dz4ukfamhrj.jpg
<cleamoon> 看完这个，我明白了阴谋论的强大
<saimazoon> cleamoon, 你住在哪里
<saimazoon> 为什么要知德国一般的个工资
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 我在瑞典......
<cleamoon> 我系想知道兲朝的工资....
<saimazoon> 听说在瑞典工资一般很好
<saimazoon> 可是我住的地方比较不好
<saimazoon> 为财政危机的原因很多人都失掉他们的工作了
<cleamoon> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/71d308dbtw1dz1851v5lwj.jpg
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 你住哪里？
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 希腊？
<saimazoon> 西班牙
<saimazoon> cleamoon, 你是什么时候到瑞典的
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 西班牙吃的很好呀
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 5年前
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 以后去旅游，有什么推荐菜吗？
<saimazoon> tortilla de patata
<saimazoon> 不知道中文怎么说
<saimazoon> cleamoon, 我一般只准备西班牙菜
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 一种饼？
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 你们那里一般收入如何？
<saimazoon> 我最喜欢的是土豆但饼
<saimazoon> 我觉得是这样说的
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 哦，很好吃吗？
<saimazoon> 我现在不打工作
<saimazoon> 是的，好吃极了
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 哦哦，以后我去尝尝
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 在上学？
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 听说海鲜也不错的
<saimazoon> 我刚才毕业大学
<saimazoon> 可是不想在这国家找工作
<saimazoon> 没有利益
<saimazoon> 我是只吃素的人
<cleamoon> saimazoon, ...是吗...好吧
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 西班牙还好吧
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 不算太惨的
<saimazoon> 海鲜，听说是很好的，并没尝过
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 价格便宜吗？
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 你大学学的什么？
<saimazoon> 不太惨，可是你毕业大学的话，就不可以找到一个太好的工作
<saimazoon> 电脑学和数学
<saimazoon> 不便宜了，以前比较便宜
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 会西班牙语也可去其他国家工作呀
<saimazoon> 认为现在西班牙的价格和法国的一同差不多
<saimazoon> cleamoon, 我会说西班牙语和英语和法语和一点儿德语
<cleamoon> saimazoon, .....来我们这里做老师吧
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 法国感觉很贵呀
<saimazoon> 呵呵，瑞典更贵
<saimazoon> 欧洲北方国家是在世界上有最大的价格的中一些国家
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 这我倒没觉得...
<saimazoon> 我去准备晚饭吧，点儿以后见
<cleamoon> http://s2.sinaimg.cn/middle/603327d9h76cca920f081&690
<cleamoon> saimazoon, ok
<cleamoon> http://s13.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/603327d9ha293f2358eec&690
<kk>  06:12
<mugebjgd> ofan: 饭管
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光管
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 屁管
<ofan> mugebjgd: 母管
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我的kindle 还没拿到呢 牛逼了
<ofan> mugebjgd: lol
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我草的累
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你用没用北师大发行版
<ofan> mugebjgd: 投诉
<ofan> mugebjgd: 啥北师大
<mugebjgd> ofan: bsd。。。。
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没用过
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你都ubuntu了还折腾毛bsd
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 莫非你明天要回来了？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 恩 xubuntu超好用 出门
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 不
<cleamoon> NND，xps13用ubuntu比用windows还贵...
<saimazoon> cleamoon, 我回来了
<ofan> 老色鬼又跑了
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 吃什么了？
<saimazoon> 蔬菜的面条
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 咖喱的？
<cleamoon> ofan, 你是在米国吧？
<ofan> cleamoon: 不
<cleamoon> ofan, ......真的吗？
<ofan> 回家吃饭
<saimazoon> cleamoon, 没有，中国饺子的样
<cleamoon> saimazoon, ....那我还真没见过
<saimazoon> 它里有蔬菜，比如菠菜
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 是呀
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 蔬菜面条...好吃吗？
<saimazoon> 真好吃
<saimazoon> cleamoon, 瑞典的天气怎么样
<saimazoon> 你认识malmo吗
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 现在挺冷的
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 下了4天雪了
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 没肉的我一般吃不下去...
<cleamoon> saimazoon, malmo是个城市呀
<saimazoon> cleamoon, 二年以前我去了malmo
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 哦？感觉怎么样？
<saimazoon> 我有两个住在copenhagen的朋友，到那里去了放看她们
<saimazoon> 对我来说malmo是一个一点儿枯燥的城市
<saimazoon> cleamoon, 你在瑞典的哪里
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 我在stockholm
<cleamoon> saimazoon, malmo没去过
<saimazoon> 首都吧
<saimazoon> 我倒没到malmo去过
<mengfei> 早……
<saimazoon> 啊，我的意思是我没去过stockholm
<cleamoon> saimazoon, stockholm也没什么有趣的
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 就是很自然
<jusss> c
<cleamoon> jusss, 4
<jusss> cleamoon:  http://bbs.tgbus.com/thread-2047838-1-1.html
<kk> jusss,啥网址y 哎，发现我这一生真是一事无成。 - NDS综合讨论区 - 电玩巴士游戏论坛
<cleamoon> jusss, 坚决鄙视这种当众晒的人
<jusss> cleamoon: 可惜这不是我，是我的话就好了，不用为软妹币纠结了
<cleamoon> jusss, ....你要那个干嘛？
<jusss> cleamoon: 买的起两架钢琴，他的生活一定是小资，我还是贫农
<cleamoon> jusss, 我们这里二手钢琴才300...
<jusss> cleamoon: 又不是300软妹币
<cleamoon> jusss, 不到300软妹币
<jusss> cleamoon: 咋俩待的地方又不一样，你那的东西便宜
<cleamoon> jusss, 不是，是运费太贵... 只要你能运走，50都卖
<cleamoon> jusss, 如果雇人运要3000+
<jusss> cleamoon: 为什么要卖
<cleamoon> jusss, 占地呗
#ubuntu-cn 2012-12-01
<jusss> cleamoon: 哦
<cleamoon> jusss, 你在兲朝？
<jusss> cleamoon: 嗯
<cleamoon> jusss, ....那估计没有这么便宜的卖
<jusss> 兲朝
<jusss> cleamoon: 不是羡慕有钢琴是羡慕小资生活
<cleamoon> jusss, 我有keyboard
<jusss> cleamoon: 真想知道无政府的社会咋样
<abine1> 早啊
<abine1> 各位同志
<cfy> 早 阿
<abine1> http://www.viki.com/channels/5850-ambassador-magma/videos/59944
<kk> abine1,啥网址y Ambassador Magma Episode 1 - Viki.com
<abine1> 看外国视频
<ggenio> abine1: 棒子的地盘不去
<abine1> ////
<buysz> 有什么好的 xmpp的服务端啊
<buysz> 开源的
<ggenio> buysz: XMMS2+Icecast2
<ggenio> buysz: MuSE也不错的
<ggenio> buysz: 或者Sockso,Jinzora,Subsonic,Firefly.看你需要拿来干什么
<ggenio> buysz: 抱歉，我看错了，我以为是XMMS
<buysz> ...
<ggenio> :-/
<ggenio> buysz: http://xmpp.org/xmpp-software/servers/
<kk> ggenio,啥网址y Servers – The XMPP Standards Foundation
<abine1> http://img1.gtimg.com/5/542/54264/5426472_980x1200_0.jpg
<abine1> 喵星人大战变色龙
<abine1> http://img1.gtimg.com/5/542/54264/5426470_980x1200_0.jpg
<ofan> http://cnbeta.com/articles/216222.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y AliWangwang for Mac 3.0.0 全新发布_IM 即时通信_cnBeta.COM
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 星际译王Stardict 的词典在那下啊 ？官方那个不能下！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394428 我主要是想要那个发声的 。。。谁给我个下载地址啊 或直接发到我的邮箱25684228@qq.com 统计信息: 发表于 由 25684228 — 2012-12-01 10:04
<abine1> http://news.qq.com/a/20111223/001463.htm#p=3
<kk> abine1,啥网址y 高清：腾讯网一周图片精选(2011.12.17-12.23)_新闻_腾讯网
<frozen> 大家好
<kk> frozen, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<frozen> 不想上班
<frozen> 还是python好用啊
<frozen> :-S
<buysz> irc能不能支持图片啊.
<dispensable> 用图床就是了……
<dispensable> 最近在用screen cloud 还不错
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 适用了一下wps，觉得很不错。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394435 字体非常清晰，比vbox里xp的清晰。 两个问题： 1.公式显示不全，无法编辑公式 2.ibus光标不跟随 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2012-12-01 11:28
<iIlL10Oo> buysz: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4ea69ecdjw1dzcysr78usg.gif
<iIlL10Oo> buysz: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6e53d84fjw1dz9rfbygzpg.gif
<iIlL10Oo> buysz: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/8b66f537jw1dzbnpws8vnj.jpg
<qiao> zao
<abine1> 买树莓派好呢还是买APU好？》？
<abine1> 早
<abine1> qiao:
<abine1> 早
<iIlL10Oo> abine1: 买个苹果好
<abine1> 木有米
<abine1> 想买个来尝尝鲜
<woju> 现在的linux系统是不是都是64位系统？》
<roylez> woju: 32位的也有啊
<buysz> iTlL10Oo 我的是命令行的 .....只有链接...
<woju> roylez: 最新的ubuntu12.10的内核是32位的还是64位的？
<roylez> woju: 32/64都应该有
<woju> roylez: 我uname -a最后是i686
<roylez> woju: 你装了32位就32位了
<woju> roylez: 我记得了，我最先装ubuntu应该是32位的
<buysz> 求一个开源的web irc client
<buysz> qwebirc好像不好用.
<ZL> 请问，如何在ubuntu下用C编程实现让系统时间禁止在某一刻？
<ZL> 我是小白，求帮助啊
<iIlL10Oo> ZL: 美妙设置一下当前时间？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 静态函数库 编译 升级问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394437 http://vbird.dic.ksu.edu.tw/linux_basic ... ball_5.php 鸟哥的私房菜 静态函式库的特色--> 只要函式库升级了，所有将此函式库纳入的程序都需要重新编译！ 里面讲了，当静态函数库升级后，所有使用静态函数库 …
<iIlL10Oo> buysz: http://webchat.freenode.net/
<ZL> 我需要让时间静止在某一时刻
<piggybox> 这个比较科幻
<freeayu> 如何看 当前机器 运行多长时间？
<ZL> 我在做一个题：TellMe是linux下用C编写的一个Server程序，它会在2012-11-25 06:30:00开始接收连接请求，而且Server只有在开始的第一时间收到订阅地址才会显示正确的地址。      Tips:尝试让时间静止。
<piggybox> freeayu: uptime命令
<ZL> 但是我现在只能通过无限循环设置时间，Tellme程序还是用不起
<freeayu> $ uptime
<freeayu> 12:20  up 56 mins, 7 users, load averages: 0.89 1.00 1.24
<freeayu> 这个是说明 ，运行了 56分钟？
<ZL> 这是一个编程题
<sam-nya> = =
<cfy> freeflying: 对
<cfy> freeflying: 发错。。。
<cfy> 怎么退了。。。。
<cfy> 我去。。。都退了。。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • libreoffice 不能启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394438 qiu@qiu-Aspire-4741:~$ libreoffice javaldx: Could not find a Java Runtime Environment! Please ensure that a JVM and the package libreoffice-java-common is installed. If it is already installed then try removing ~/.libreoffice/3/user/config/javasettings_Linux_*.xml Warning: fai …
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 这里有nginx php mysql drupal的配置教程吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394439 搜索不好用,只能在这里求一个了,最好要详细一点的教程 ,要不我怕我配置时出问题不知道怎么办 统计信息: 发表于 由 williswatson — 2012-12-01 12:50
<ofan> ZL 跑了？
<cfy> ofan: 是阿。。。。
<cfy> ofan: 不坑爹么。。。
<ofan> ...
<ofan> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/wBZZd.jpg
<cfy> ofan: ..... 码代码去。。。
<abine1> 饭仔
<abine1> 早
<abine1> 太阳还没出来
<abine1> 你就上网了
<jlzhang> 阴冷的下午，干什么都没劲
<qiao> abine1: 周末干嘛呢？
<abine1> 在逛淘宝
<qiao> 厄，啊。。。
<abine1> 准备淘点配件回来折腾
<ofan> abine1: nnnd  你学谁不好学老色鬼
<abine1> 再要一个主板就可以组装一台电脑了
<abine1> ofan: ？？？
<abine1> 这是咋的
<abine1> 唉，有点摇摆不定
<abine1> 到底买神马主板好？
<abine1> 技嘉775主板 340
<abine1> 再加点钱就可买个A85XM-D3H的主板了
<abine1> 买775主板，得再买个APU
<abine1> 错了
<abine1> 买A85XM-D3H的主板得再买个APU
<abine1> http://image.it168.com/n/640x480/5/5722/5722753.jpg
<cnchanghai> anybody in ?
<roylez> adam8157: 有好片子么？
<adam8157> roylez: 木有啊
<roylez> adam8157: 人间地狱啊，星期六没片子看
<cnchanghai> 我这里显示不了 在线列表了  貌似之前可以的  不知道怎么设置
<adam8157> roylez: 好酷啊
<adam8157> roylez: 好困啊
<abine1> 刚才被踢了？
<abine1> 我怎么掉线了
<sjd_zeus> 早上好，各位
<ofan> roylez: life of pi
<roylez> imtxc_: 渣渣，在不？
<adam8157> roylez: 我的x230终于发货了
<cnchanghai> 怎么样才能看到聊天室里面的人员列表啊
<cfy> cnchanghai: /names
<cnchanghai> 记得右边 可以有个窗口显示的啊
<IRChat> 你用的是什么客户端?
<cnchanghai> xchat
<IRChat> ctrl+F7
<IRChat> cnchanghai, 好没?
<cnchanghai> no
<IRChat> 你点菜单的查看
<IRChat> 然后有个用户菜单,勾上就有了
<cnchanghai> 钩上了
<IRChat> 热键的CTRL+F7
<IRChat> 勾上不就有了吗
<cnchanghai> 真没有
<wangguohao> 有人用lyx吗
<IRChat> 那就不知道了
<cnchanghai>  Tcl interface unloaded    xchat_print called without a valid context. Python interface unloaded  显示这玩意儿对用户列表影响吗
<cnchanghai> 用户列表显示OK  我变更设置使用户列表显示位置 由右上换到左上就o了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装linux mint 时显卡出现问题，跪求解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394442 本人新手，前天在舍友的帮助下第一次安装了linux mint ，可是在显卡驱动上遇到了问题。机子是联想Y470 显卡是 ATI 7560M的,一开始用的是开源驱动，可是无法关闭独显，后来就换用官方 …
<adam8157> hamo: 毛儿
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<adam8157> hamo: 好无聊啊
<hamo> adam8157 找不撸搞基去
<adam8157> hamo: 边儿去
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛 http://dooloo.info/p/QBC
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 嘟噜 | whipper+里面的职业和天赋点
<roylez> hamo: 没电影看好困啊
<hamo> roylez: 你加班？
<roylez> hamo: 无聊，不想码字
<hamo> 我是说你怎么用开这个名字了？你尾巴呢？
<hamo> roylez: ^^
<roylez> ...
<roylez> hamo: 公司那个估计挂了
<wintrace> 刚装完显卡驱动，开机报错了，
<wintrace> Is any body there？
<roylez> wintrace: hamo
<roylez> hamo: 水工帝的职业是小三
<wintrace> 错误信息说：none of the selected modes were compatile with the possible modes
<wintrace> trying for the modes for CRT72
<wintrace> 这是什么意思呢
<hamo> eexpress: 姨姨
<roylez> wintrace: xorg.conf里面写的分辨率不对
<roylez> wintrace: 删了你的 xorg.conf
<wintrace> 恩恩
<wintrace> 路径在哪
<iIlL10Oo> whipper+ 1.80
<iIlL10Oo> 这个？
<roylez> .
<wintrace> 删了就好了呀？
<wintrace> 我试试，嘿嘿
<wintrace> 是 /etc/X11/xorg.conf吗？是这个目录？
<eexpress> hamo: toad
<roylez> hamo: toad
<hamo> 。。。
<iIlL10Oo> hamo: toad
<iIlL10Oo> 什么是toad
 * hamo nnnnnnd
<CyrusYzGTt> 一般来说，三种子都比较吸引女人。所谓三子，浪子，才子，款子。
<sjd_zeus> 下午好
<wintrace> 下午好
<wintrace> 我要聊天，我要提问
<wintrace> 我很无知，我很无畏
<sjd_zeus> 怎么不说你要跳楼呀
<wintrace> 我倒是想啊
<sjd_zeus> 跳呗
<wintrace> 我住一楼呢，我又不想上楼
<CyrusYzGTt> 燒炭自殺
<wintrace> 金岸
<sjd_zeus> 将煤气给点了
<sjd_zeus> 想死还有死不了的？
<wintrace> 恩恩
<sjd_zeus> 上吊、喝药、自焚
<eexpress> toad, It has been a while since we last saw you!  ● sdcv toad *[tәud]
<eexpress> n. 蟾蜍, 癞蛤蟆, 讨厌的家伙
 * adam8157 小寐一会儿
<abine1> 笔记本没有声音了
<abine1> 抓狂啊
<wintrace> 敲他
<abine1> 内置的音响没有声音
<sjd_zeus> 我的笔记本老是次啦次啦的响
<CyrusYzGTt> 那就用錘子砸，就有聲音了
<abine1> 砸了
<wintrace> 宏基4750G的声音也小
<sjd_zeus> 每次开机的时候都是次啦次啦想一会
<abine1> 好像是没有感应到系统的声音设备
<CyrusYzGTt> 泡在 液態氮 裏
<sjd_zeus> 不是到为嘛
<abine1> 应该是以为有接外置音响
<abine1> 所以本机的内置音响没有声音
<abine1> 实际上笔记本电脑没有安装外接音响
<abine1> 安装外接音响
<abine1> 正常有声音
<abine1> 是不是系统有问题呢？
<abine1> 还是换个系统测试一下
<abine1> 关机了
<abine1> 换个新的硬盘测试一下
<abine1> 是不是系统的问题
<abine1> 有人要来买的我的笔记本电脑了
<abine1> 关键时刻竟然没有声音
<bluebird> 如何远程关掉网域网一台用户名为 Administrator 密码为空的 windows xp 机器呀？
<bluebird> ip 都是知道的
<bluebird> 它卡住我上网了
<sjd_zeus> 我的笔记本就是开机的时候内置喇叭一阵电平声，次啦次啦的
<cfy> bluebird: 用rdesktop之类的远程登陆过去。看看能不能关掉
<sjd_zeus> rdesktop远程登录必须有密码才可以
<cfy> bluebird不是都知道么
<cfy> 是没有密码？还是密码为空？
<eexpress> 破蛋蛋的帐号。害人
<cfy> 。。。
<cfy> eexpress: ee,怎么有人说手机阿这些arm的都有gpio借口？
<cfy> eexpress: ee,怎么有人说手机阿这些arm的都有gpio接口，而且说的应该是板上已经接出来了。。
<cfy> eexpress: 我觉得不可思议阿
<mraandtux> http://wdl.cache.ijinshan.com/wps/download/Linux/unstable/wps-office_8.1.0.3552+wps+wpp+et~a7_i386.deb
<mraandtux> http://ubuntuone.com/5aDBA9v40Y6ddKGRkoNMNm
<mraandtux> http://goo.gl/5Hpwy
<mraandtux> http://solidot.org/~mraandtux/journal/
<kk> mraandtux,啥网址y Solidot: 奇客的资讯，重要的东西
<mraandtux> http://wdl.cache.ijinshan.com/wps/download/Linux/unstable/wps-office-8.1.0.3552+wps+wpp+et-0.1.a7.i686.rpm
<mraandtux> http://wdl.cache.ijinshan.com/wps/download/Linux/unstable/wps-office_8.1.0.3552+wps+wpp+et~a7_x86.tar.xz
<cnchanghai> 把图片放到背景文件夹后  需要怎么做才能在 更改壁纸时在壁纸那一选项出现啊？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 什么桌面?
<cnchanghai> 桌面背景啊   gnome3
<eexpress> cfy: 不就是通用接口嘛。这不奇怪
<abine1> 笔记本电脑真的没有的声音的
<cnchanghai> 貌似要改个xml文件的恶
<cfy> eexpress: 问题是，有接出来么。。。。
<abine1> 是硬件的问题
<abine1> 不是系统问题
<eexpress> 不接出来，咋叫引脚。
<abine1> 换了一个系统也不行
<cnchanghai> 换linuxdeepin  嘻嘻
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 记得不是放在图片文件夹就行了么
<eexpress> 很久以前的psd，还带fpga的接口啊。 cfy
<cfy> eexpress: 就是板上有没有做上去
<cnchanghai> 我就是不想放在 图片文件夹的啊
<cfy> eexpress: psd是啥？
<abine1> 在BIOS系统设置后
<eexpress> 具体的板子，那自己看嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> 负责MATE整合的开发者Dan Mashal说.. 這是 selinux的開發人員之一。。
<cfy> eexpress: 就算板上接了。那有多余？
<abine1> 那个，win7的系统就无法启动了
<eexpress> PSD，最早的假soc
<cfy> eexpress: 哦。
<abine1> 走了
<bluebird> 没有密码的
<cfy> 那不行
<bluebird> 就一个 administrator 帐号，进不去的说
<bluebird> 那个 windows 平台下面的“阿D工具”好强大的说，有些网站可以直接通过 asp 注入就获得后台的帐号密码了
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 为什么把gnomeshell扩展放到/usr/share/gnome-shell/extensions目录不能用？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394455 RT，在gnome-tweak-tool里可以识别扩展，但全是感叹号，不能启用 统计信息: 发表于 由 少年は剣を... — 2012-12-01 15:48
<iIlL10Oo> 10410 ?        Rl     0:19 /opt/pps/bin/PPStream
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • wine qq 2012 for linux Ubuntu 64位兼容（11月30号更新） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394458 RT,需要的更新啦！用过，还不错！ 原文：http://www.longene.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=4700 统计信息: 发表于 由 liweiweilw — 2012-12-01 16:12
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] hehh
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 有人在用skype么？
<iIlL10Oo> 解压 wps-office_8.1.0.3552+wps+wpp+et~a7_x86.tar.xz 就能运行，很好用
<CyrusYzGTt> 木有 64bit版本，， 還要安裝 32bit庫，，不好
<iIlL10Oo> CyrusYzGTt: 64位时代还没到来，估计好要等5年
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 我感觉office还好用啊
<worm> 用了这么多桌面环境，最后还是觉得Fluxbox好用。但是总觉得Lightdm和fluxbox很不搭……用什么好呢？
<worm> 虽然我觉得和fluxbox最搭的应该是startx，但是怎么样才能让我开机自动进入tty而不是???dm呢？
<jusss> 看启动方式
<jusss> Sys v upstart systemd
<worm> ?求详细解释
<jusss> X wm能满足正常需要
<jusss> De dm现在很少用了
 * jusss the stupid song of silence
<worm> 那我到底用什么好呢？ gdm/kdm/lightdm太花哨了，和fluxbox一点都不搭……
<cnchanghai> xdm
<cnchanghai> xdm\
<cnchanghai> xdm 貌似挺简洁的
<jusss> 看启动方式,然后在启动方式那设置
<jusss> 你总该知道X吧
<worm> 我知道啊…… dpkg-reconfigure 来设置登陆管理器啊……但是我什么登陆管理器都不想用……
<cnchanghai> 那你卸载了  哈哈
<worm> 我只是想每次开机的时候都进入最简洁的tty，然后在需要的时候再startx直接进入fluxbox...
<worm> 那就是我在Gentoo上干的事情……
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛君
<worm> 怎么这次roylez不是城管了？
<roylez> worm: 公司那边的估计断了
<worm> ……
<wodesuck> arch最近的更新把/media删了？
<cfy> roylez: 8位的阅读器，连材料的不好买
<cfy> roylez: 8位的阅读器，连材料都不好买
<cfy> roylez: 屏幕都买不到。。。
<Freebuilder> 今天平板被狠狠地摔了一下。
<iIlL10Oo> worm: sudo update-rc.d lightdm disable
<houge> 刚刚才知道wps for linux发布了Alpha 7，这次加入了表格
<iIlL10Oo> worm: sudo update-rc.d lightdm remove
<houge> eexpress: EE兄，有木有玩Hitman Absolution
<iIlL10Oo> houge: 用过了，不错
<Freebuilder> 元月份发贝塔版。
<houge> iIlL10Oo: 我觉得也不错，不少BUGS都修复了。
<worm> 我还是用回我的LibreOffice吧……
<Freebuilder> 我怎么老掉线？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 基本上用不到office,所以Libre officce够用了
<worm> 我一同学说哪里要什么LibreOffice之类的东西咯，一个emacs就够了……
<iIlL10Oo> houge: 等 beta1 出来，BUG更少
<worm> Emacs Makes A Computer Slow
<Freebuilder> 我平板都装了 WPS
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 对了,为什么jabber加不了这个群?
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 不对,发错了
<jusss> roylez: ，
<jusss> 有人     吗
<jusss> kk:
<kk> jusss, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍩ 
<jusss> 有人    吗
<iOS_worm> 没有人，你杯具了
<jusss> 有人     吗
<jusss_> 有人   吗
<imtxc> roylez: 你居然会试幼女那样的职业
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 有
<iOS_worm> 没有人，你杯具了
<imtxc> roylez: 刚才打出了一把叫个暗黑的锤子
<jusss_> imtxc: 幼女？
<imtxc> jusss_: http://dooloo.info/p/QBC
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 无聊,玩游戏去了
<kk> imtxc,啥网址y 嘟噜 | whipper+里面的职业和天赋点
<roylez> imtxc: 多少功？
<imtxc> roylez: 5级东西， 才90攻
<imtxc> roylez: 我在朝霞山道捡的
<iOS_worm> UbuntuTalk: 为什么你的每一句前面都有[笑看风云] 啊？
<imtxc> 为嘛imm.io 总被opendns搞成Phishing Site……
<jusss_> Freebuilder: cm的rom跟自带有啥不同吗
<Freebuilder> jusss_ 新，也没谷歌那一堆应用。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 因为我是在Gtalk上发的
<jusss_> Freebuilder: 哦，那好像也不会与众不同，不知道为啥那么多人喜欢
<imtxc> UbuntuTalk: gtalk可以irc么
<jusss_> Freebuilder: 国产机也没谷歌那堆应用
<jusss_> imtxc: 有机器人转的
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 机器人可以沟通Gtalk和irc
<imtxc> jusss_: 这样啊
<imtxc> 才知道
<Freebuilder> jusss_ 不知，没摸过。
<imtxc> 这个频道的irc是哪个机器人
<jusss_> 机器人好几个
<jusss_> 走了好几个
<jusss_> 剩下的也就^k^了
<jusss_> ^k^ .
<jusss> 大家好，谁出来陪我聊会呀
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 我吧
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 聊什么啊？
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 你说吧
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 有skype么？
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 用skype聊天不错啊
<jusss> 没skype
<jusss> 不是很喜欢裸聊
<jusss> 几乎没视频过
<jusss> qq视频也没有
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 我用的是ubuntu
<jusss> wow
<iyzsong> v.v
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 什么语音  视频都不能用啊
<jusss> 那个据说最cool的系统
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 什么cool系统啊
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 我怎么没有听说啊？
<jusss> linux呀
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 也是啊   最好的linux系统就是ubuntu
<jusss> 发行版里用的最多的
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 速度蛮快的
<jusss> en
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 现在发行版最好已经是mint
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 但是我没有选择那系统
<jusss> 你最喜欢它的什么功能
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 我现在越来越喜欢最系统
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 不用装驱动   即插即用
<jusss> 嗯
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 你没有用这系统么
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 要是这系统支持cad  和QQ就完美了
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 这样我就不换系统了
<jusss> 有，不过有段时间没有了
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 现在我最欠缺的就是atuocad  和QQ
<jusss> 有段时间没用了
<jusss> 忘了好多操作
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 其他的什么软件我就没有什么羡慕的
<jusss> qq有pidgin
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 你是什么时候接触ubuntu
<jusss> 还有gtk
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 我感觉ubuntu的打字速度还不错    反应速度也蛮快的
<jusss> 9个月前
<jusss> 你用的ibus？
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 在ubuntu中必装的软件就有dock
<hamo> roylez: ?
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 还有flash  chrome  ubuntutweak
<jusss> dock是啥？跟tray 有关系吗
<hamo> roylez: 刚才打酱油去了...
<jusss> 还有panel
<adam8157> hamo: 毛儿
<hamo> ...
<adam8157> hamo: toad
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] dock 是一个类似苹果系统的主题
<hamo> adam8157 滚粗！
<jusss> hamo: 度度那个百度经验是干啥的？jingyan.baidu.com
<hamo> ...
<jusss> dock原来是主题
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 是的
<jusss> 没用过这个主题
<jusss> http://jingyan.baidu.com
<kk> jusss,啥网址y 百度经验——实用生活指南
<jusss> http://jingye.baidu.com
<iOS_worm> 黑毛怎么走了？
<jusss> kk: ?
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 听说 这个软件很好  可以和Mac 界面一样惊奇，所以 安装试试。。。 经使用，非常好
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 非常好,尤其是智能隐藏功能独一无二，现在终于可以轻松全屏工作上网了，真爽。反应非常灵敏。没有多余而复杂的特技，细节很到位。就是天气插件怎么显示不了天气图标呢
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] X-(
<jusss> wow,你一定很cool
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 还好吧
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] ubuntu使用多了就感觉再用win不怎么适应
<jusss> 嗯
<iIlL10Oo> http://web.qq.com
<kk> iIlL10Oo,啥网址y Q+ Web - 腾讯官方为您提供的一站式网络服务
<jusss> 把pc伪装成mac
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 我还感觉ubuntu的字体比win好看点
<iOS_worm> 我觉得我还是回去用我的Gentoo+Fluxbox好了……
<jusss> http://www.youporn.com
<kk> jusss,啥网址y Hot Free Porn Videos, Teen Sex Videos & Hardcore Tube :: YouPorn
<iIlL10Oo> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/free-cad/index.php?title=Online_Help_Toc/cn
<kk> iIlL10Oo ⇪ t: SourceForge.net: Online Help Toc/cn - free-cad
<jusss_> http://www.webng.com
<kk> jusss_,啥网址y Free Hosting, Free Web Hosting, Free hosting, Free ASP Hosting
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 为什么前缀是 啥网址y ？感觉不别扭吗
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: 看着看着就习惯了
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: ，，，
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 改成哇咔咔吧，
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: 为啥
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 还有那个y后面是不是少个a
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: bug是必须的啊
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 啥网址y，真心别扭y
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 这个前缀只是个字符串吧
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: 那也属于BUG
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 你不喜欢追求漂亮色东西吗
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: 我喜欢 假丑恶 黑穷胖
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 独特的口味
<kk> 我也喜欢
<jusss_> kk: 人机合一啦
<iIlL10Oo> http://v.qq.com/cover/t/tanukl8gnefmb26.html
<iIlL10Oo> 完了，死机了
<jusss_> ，，，
<jusss_> http://twitter.com
<kk> jusss_,wakaka Twitter
<jusss_> http://www.xoxo.com
<kk> jusss_,wakaka Home - Official XOXO Online. Shop sophisticated dresses and clothes for the young working girl
<jusss_> 江富桥，还在吗
<happyaron> adam8157: 阿蛋好
<adam8157> happyaron: 蓉蓉...
<happyaron> cfy: 陈fy好
<happyaron> eexpress: 真的还是假的？
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<damnworld> 好多大婶
<happyaron> jyfl987: jyf
<happyaron> lainme: lainme
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 色色
<happyaron> microcai: 微菜
<happyaron> ofan: 大写风扇
<happyaron> roylez: 面主席
<adam8157> happyaron: 蓉蓉你这是干啥
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: kk没加q....
<happyaron> adam8157: 拜一遍
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 这算bug吗
<happyaron> jusss_: 貌似我是白名单的
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: 宽容才是王道
<jusss_> happyaron: 哦，还有白名单
<jusss_> happyaron: 我是真不知道
<happyaron> 我已经记不得了，lol
<iIlL10Oo> 不是，我改成连发7行了
<happyaron> 哦
<happyaron> iIlL10Oo: 而且我发的速度应该不会上banlist
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 既然宽容是王道，那把78s改成20s
<iIlL10Oo> happyaron: 恩
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 升级以后系统的事件声音全部没有了，请问该怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394469 已经在设置里把警告音调到最大，但是仍然没有任何系统提示音，比如开机音效和清空回收站的音效 电影和音乐声音正常 在终端里执行 /usr/bin/canberra-gtk-play --file=“文件 …
<jusss_> ，
<jusss_> ，
<jusss_> ，
<jusss_> ，
<jusss_> ，
<jusss_> ，
<jusss_> ，
<jusss_> ，
<jusss_> ，
<jusss_> ，
<jusss_> ，
<jusss_> ，
<jusss_> ，
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] zai a
<kk> jusss_: .. ..
<iIlL10Oo> bug..
<jusss_> 你咋干啥呀
<jusss_> 在
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] sheng  ji  xit
<jusss_> 哦
<adam8157> happyaron: 给p姐买的kindle在海关待了半个月, 终于清关了
<jusss_> 升级系统有奖励吗
<happyaron> adam8157: 额
<happyaron> adam8157: 交了多少税？
<jusss_> 比如赠送个ipad之类的
<adam8157> happyaron: 没有被睡
<happyaron> 不错
<adam8157> happyaron: 我头些天买了个x230, 联想昨天才发货, 希望2012年能拿到...
<happyaron> adam8157: 美帝官网的？
<adam8157> happyaron: 嗯
 * adam8157 afk
<cleamoon> 谁知道有什么平铺桌面管理器友好的xmpp软件？最好不是console的，因为没提醒
<happyaron> cleamoon: console的也能有提醒，问 roylez
<iIlL10Oo> cleamoon: console 有提醒的
<cleamoon> iIlL10Oo, 不是配置麻烦吗
<cleamoon> iIlL10Oo, 而且也不知道怎么自动启动后移到特定桌面...
<eexpress> happyaron: 懒哈皮。
<eexpress> 干嘛去了
<happyaron> eexpress: 各种折腾
<iIlL10Oo> cleamoon: 配置还好吧
<eexpress> happyaron: 工作顺利？
<cleamoon> iIlL10Oo, 挺麻烦的吧...
<eexpress> 你是跑去deepin了？
<happyaron> eexpress: 上学啊
<eexpress> 额。还在上？@
<happyaron> eexpress: 大学么……
<eexpress> 辍学吧。大牛都辍学的。
<happyaron> 不行
<eexpress> 怕 destine 打你？ lol
<happyaron> eexpress: 咋不叫你家仔仔辍学呢
<eexpress> 不是还没到年纪嘛
<happyaron> lol
<iIlL10Oo> cleamoon: 调用 notify-send
<happyaron> 那我等着
<eexpress> 等嘛？等一起辍学？那等不到啊
<iIlL10Oo> notify.pl:    my $cmd = "EXEC - notify-send" .
<cleamoon> iIlL10Oo, 是呀..
<cleamoon> iIlL10Oo, 我是想要在标签栏弄一个图标摆着...我的系统是无声的...
<eexpress> 啥破系统还有 libgdl-1-dev 哦
<roylez> adam8157: 鸭蛋母
<iIlL10Oo> beep_cmd = "exec aplay /home/BAK/sevk/Sent.wav -q > /dev/null &";
<happyaron> 今天软件课弱爆了。
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<happyaron> adam8157: 我学会了
<eexpress> 学打字？ happyaron
<iIlL10Oo> cleamoon: 下载 notify.pl 放在 .irssi/scripts/autorun 就有图标和提示
<happyaron> eexpress: 比那强不多少
<adam8157> happyaron: 唉...
<eexpress> iIlL10Oo: 那谁写的破pl。差劲的。
<cleamoon> iIlL10Oo, 那个也发现了...不过xmpp的没有...
<roylez> adam8157: 你交友不慎啊
<eexpress> happyaron: 那赶紧辍学
<adam8157> roylez: 你还好意思说?
<happyaron> eexpress: 折腾别的了
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress:  authors     => 'Luke Macken, Paul W. Frields',
<iIlL10Oo>  contact     => 'lewk@csh.rit.edu, stickster@gmail.com',
<iIlL10Oo>  name        => 'notify.pl',
<happyaron> roylez: 面主席。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 我说的是 happyaron
<adam8157> roylez: 你还好意思说?
<eexpress> iIlL10Oo: nnnd 写这么差。
<cleamoon> iIlL10Oo, 最重要的就是不知道怎么自动移到特定桌面...
<roylez> adam8157: 必须好意思
<eexpress> @@
 * happyaron giggles
<cleamoon> iIlL10Oo, notify.pl支持这个？我去看看
 * adam8157 前几天在山西, 移动的WLAN很给力
<happyaron> adam8157: 据说山东的也很给力
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: cleamoon 移动到桌面应该有命令的吧
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 这个写得还行吧
<eexpress> 不知道 cleamoon
<eexpress> iIlL10Oo: 基本不会字符串里面还带EXEC的
<iIlL10Oo> cleamoon: 我设置了 alt+f1 .. f5 ，  5个桌面
<cleamoon> iIlL10Oo, 有，但是因为都是在urxvt里的，所以一写就是把所有urxvt都移过去了
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<freeflying> adam8157: 现在最终要的是翻墙，有gfw不能搞的翻墙方式才好
<cleamoon> iIlL10Oo, 我屏幕小，有12个桌面，67是irc和xmpp
<adam8157> freeflying: 肉身
<cleamoon> 就是xmpp没有顺心的软件
<eexpress> iIlL10Oo: oops cleamoon 是人哦。@@
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: ..
<eexpress> 。。
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 你的插件可以共享给他用，就差切换桌面功能
<eexpress> 我以为是啥新桌面名称。
<jusss_> eexpress: 对于我们fvwmer来说，怎么提示？
<happyaron> adam8157: 肉身+1
<eexpress> 直接notify-send
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: notify-send 是提示消息，不是切换桌面
<iIlL10Oo> cleamoon: 干嘛要切换桌面，手按就行了嘛
<eexpress> 我是给 jusss_说。切换桌面，在什么wm下？
<cleamoon> iIlL10Oo, 每次开机都按？
<iIlL10Oo> cleamoon: 开机自动切换桌面再运行程序？
<cleamoon> iIlL10Oo, 是开机运行程序，然后把那个程序挪到特定桌面
<iIlL10Oo> cleamoon: 哦。
<iIlL10Oo> cleamoon: irssi 是在 gnome-shell 里面的，移动这个gnomoe-shell 就行
<eexpress> cleamoon: 如果wm本身支持，才好。否则需要窗口启动完毕，再请求。
<eexpress> wmctrl可以移动。发ewmh命令
<cleamoon> iIlL10Oo, wm会把所有shell都移过去的...
<jusss_> eexpress: notify send需要notification area？
<eexpress> jusss_: 不是一个概念吧
<jusss_> eexpress: 这样说吧，没trayer，每个page里只有xterm，3号page里是xterm里面irssi，我在5号page里看电影，怎么提示
<eexpress> 还不是一样。
<cleamoon> eexpress, wm就支持把某一类程序移到某些桌面，至少我是这么知道的
<cleamoon> eexpress, 我在用awesome
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: notify-send 是发送到当前活动的桌面的
<eexpress> awesome应该不太支持ewmh规范了。都自己的一套。
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 哦，那应该能满足我的要求了
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: 你可以运行 notify-send test 试试效果
<eexpress> cleamoon: 你可以试试wmctrl。可能支持小部分
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 嗯
<eexpress> awesome不是本身就指定启动页面的嘛？
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: notify send是不是直接写tty0？
<cleamoon> eexpress, 多谢，我查查看
<iyzsong> o.o
<cleamoon> eexpress, 支持，但是urxvt里的东西他似乎不管，只管urxvt
<eexpress> 终端里面的？那不是窗口吧
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: notify-send 是图形界面的，不支持 tty
<jusss_> eexpress:
<eexpress> wm是窗口管理器。不是进程管理器
<eexpress> jusss_: 啥
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 那就是直接写pts0
<eexpress> jusss_: 你啥概念。那是X软件。
<jusss_> eexpress: 用脚本把提示直接写pts
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: 不是，notify-send 是 gnome 桌面的提示栏
<jusss_> eexpress: 这样不是也能提示吗，
<eexpress> 那除开是你已经export了环境变量。
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: ...我说的是在X下的fvwm里
<eexpress> 设置了/指定了DISPLAY
<jusss_> eexpress: display ：0
<jusss_> eexpress: 一般很少有人开多个X吧
<iIlL10Oo> export DISPLAY=:0.0; notify-send -i /home/duoer/.conky/purple.png "
<iIlL10Oo> http://eexpress.oldblog.ubuntu.org.cn/2008/03/
<kk> iIlL10Oo ⇪ t: ☎ EEXPRESS » 2008 » March
<iIlL10Oo> http://eexpress.oldblog.ubuntu.org.cn/2008/03/29/weather-%E9%95%BF%E6%B2%99%E5%A4%A9%E6%B0%94%E9%A2%84%E6%8A%A5/
<kk> iIlL10Oo ⇪ t: ☎ EEXPRESS » Blog Archive » weather-长沙天气预报
<eexpress> 。
<iIlL10Oo> 用了X, 就不用 tty 了。
<iIlL10Oo> 只用tty，就不能用notify-send 了吧
<jusss_> 嗯
<jusss_> 那个pts0应该可以使用
<jusss_> 关于X忘光了....
<cleamoon> archlinux-cn里那个xmppbot是什么？有人用xmpp登录irc吗？
<eexpress> 互通而已。irc也可以上xmpp
<eexpress> adam8157:
<adam8157> eexpress: 干啥
<eexpress> 坏蛋
<eexpress> 你盗用我的帐号了
<iyzsong> ...
<cleamoon> irc怎么上xmpp？能上我就忽略其他全部的了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那个是个转发机器人。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 它是在 vps 上跑一个程序，同时登录一个 irc 的账号和一个 xmpp 的账号，在两个账号之间互相转发消息。
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • firefox里js脚本会打断ibus输入？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394472 在baidu贴吧发贴的时候ibus输入的候选词框总是跳掉，直接上英文 还以为回车卡住了 结果发现只有百度贴吧有这问题 是baidu劣质自动保存的原因么 话说输入法也会被js打断么 统计信息: 发表于 由  …
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 为什么要那么做呢？
<iIlL10Oo> cleamoon: wmctrl -s 6 && gnome-terminal -e myirssi
<jusss_> 百度百科是越来越看不懂了
<iIlL10Oo> cleamoon: wmctrl -s 5 && gnome-terminal -e emacs
<cleamoon> iIlL10Oo, 等我试试看
<cleamoon> iIlL10Oo, 多谢
<cleamoon> iIlL10Oo, 可以用，多谢
<endle> kk, 同样的问题
<kk> endle, 我从来没有看到这种相似性。  ㍬ 
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 我的ubuntu没有自带notify send
<endle> kk, 抱歉，话没说全。我是说，我也有同样的问题
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: apt-file search notify-send
<kk> endle, 有没有必要道歉。  ㍬ 
<iIlL10Oo> libnotify-bin: /usr/bin/notify-send
<worm> kk 是个机器人，你别指望他回答你。
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: 哦，好像是手工安装的
<iIlL10Oo> 未压缩尺寸： 64.5 k
<iIlL10Oo> 不大
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: echo hi>/dev/pts/0
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 也可以在X的terminal里提示
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: 哦，这个会让你多按一次 ctrl+l 刷新
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: 不然notify-send 的提示会自动消失
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 哦
<iIlL10Oo> 描述： sends desktop notifications to a notification daemon (Utilities)
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 其实我感觉直接写pts或tty还简单点
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 我打开X后一般就跑个fvwm1，
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: 那也要先读取当前活动的pts，再写
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 那个ptmx是啥
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: pts要是有tty0那样的东东就好了
<iIlL10Oo>        The  file  /dev/ptmx  is  a  character  file with major number 5 and minor number 2, usually of mode 0666 and
<iIlL10Oo>        owner.group of root.root.  It is used to create a pseudoterminal master and slave pair.
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: 是的
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 还是不理解...
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 那个ptmx
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: /dev/ptmx   /dev/pts/ptmx
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: 不懂
<cleamoon> iIlL10Oo, 谁知道什么好的vps？
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo:http://hi.baidu.com/_soros521521/item/ec7f3ae3984862a7c10d75e5
<kk> jusss_ wakaka, ⇪ 【转】浅析terminal创建时ptmx和pts关系__soros521521_百度空间
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 怎么读取当前所在的pts
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: 不懂，我用 notify-send
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 读取当前所在的pts，然后直接写，这多简单
<jusss_> happyaron: 额，你知道怎么读取当前所在的pts吗？
<jusss_> cleamoon: vps，linode据说不错
<cleamoon> jusss_, 好贵...
<jusss_> cleamoon: 你都去瑞典了...这对你来说还贵....
<cleamoon> jusss_, 我又没开始赚钱...再说赚钱了就直接买服务器放家了...
<jusss_> cleamoon: 你买vps主要想干啥
<jusss_> cleamoon: 不如找几个人合买吧
<cleamoon> jusss_, 用来玩
<cleamoon> jusss_, 合买也好，其实我只需要一个水平极低的vps
<jusss_> cleamoon: 我也买来玩
<jusss_> cleamoon: 我也想买，but没钱
<jusss_> cleamoon: 主要还是想翻墙
<jusss_> 看youtube
<cleamoon> jusss_, 没有免费的吗？
<abine1> 最近什么都不是很顺利
<abine1> 各种问题接踵而至
<jusss_> cleamoon: 免费的vps？
<abine1> 电脑硬盘被格式化
<cleamoon> jusss_, 嗯
<abine1> 文件丢失
<abine1> 系统无法启动
<jusss_> cleamoon: 好像有3天试用的
<abine1> 电源坏
<abine1> 笔记本电脑没有声音
<abine1> 变成哑巴
<jusss_> cleamoon: 免费的你个google下free vps
<abine1> 手机键盘失灵
<abine1> 充电接口坏了
<cleamoon> jusss_, 有个，但是没法使，怎么弄都弄不好
<abine1> 连开关都掉了
<abine1> 无语
<jusss_> cleamoon: 不会吧，对于你这种英语无碍的来说，应该不会出现这种问题呀
<jusss_> cleamoon: 你们那还有国王吗
<cleamoon> jusss_, 不是英语的事，是他的网站有问题
<cleamoon> jusss_, 有国王
<jusss_> cleamoon: 我一直认为国外网站还是比较靠谱点的...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求卸载某时间段安装的所有组件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394476 为了用qvod，找了个帖子http://imzzh.com/linux/qvod-for-linux.html 装完之后发现它自动装了依赖的组件，目测大概50个往上。问题是装完之后发现用不了（好像是装的时候少同意了一个协议）。想重装但是 …
<jusss_> 笔记本的低音真差
<jusss_> 爆音
<sunwilston> 喇叭是没有低音的
<jusss_> 哦
<jusss_> rap用笔记本外放，那声音....
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: 运行 alsamixer 调节一下
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 那个只能调声音大小吧
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: 哦，那就没办法了。一般是驱动不兼容
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 我这那个help显示能调左右大小
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: c里面的\b 在ububtu里一直不响
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: 不懂，我很菜的
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 据说是声卡的问题
<cherrot> jusss_, 响铃不是
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 被其它的发型版鄙视的地方...
<cherrot> jusss_, 响铃不是 \a 么
<jusss_> cherrot: 是响铃
<worm> 我至今没听到我的Wolfram Mathematica出过一个声音……据说是JRE的问题……
<jusss_> cherrot: 但我的ubuntu从来没响过
<cherrot> jusss_, 人品
<jusss_> cherrot: ...
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 有调节屏幕亮度的指令吗
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: 我的笔记本 fn 键可以调节亮度
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 我的也可以，但我想知道有指令吗
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: /dev 下面的设备找找
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: http://www.linuxdiyf.com/linux/201111/795.html
<kk> jusss_ ⇪ ti: Ubuntu调节屏幕亮度Linux命令 - Linux教程频道 - 红联Linux门户
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 还有个指令貌似可以直接黑屏
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 不过貌似不是很有用
<jusss_> 也有指令直接休眠
<jusss_> cherrot: 你有ubuntu？
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • ubuntu 安装altium designer的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394477 请问如何在ubuntu10.04下安装altium designer 统计信息: 发表于 由 xjy198903 — 2012-12-01 13:53
<Jakebo> :)
<nopcall> any body can tell me how to install firefox17 in gentoo?
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 终于找到一个能打开多个tab的pdf阅读器了～～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394480 在国外的论坛逛了下，终于扒到一个能打开多个tab的小巧的pdf阅读器啦 Recently came across qpdfview and seems like it is the best tabbed pdf reader out there right now. You can install it using …
<happyaron> nopcall: download mozilla binaries from releases.mozilla.org
<nopcall> happyaron: can i use emerge? i found "Available versions:  10.0.6 10.0.7 ~10.0.9 ~10.0.10 ~10.0.11 ~17.0-r1" in layman.
 * pityonline GoAgent 全翻成功！
<happyaron> nopcall: I'm not a gentoo user, sry.
<happyaron> pityonline: congrats
<\rs> nopcall: www-client/firefox-bin
<freedom> 从源代码编译Firefox啊
<iamfbi> hello 大家好
<iamfbi> 问下，tty1-6是不是都可以关掉的？ub1004桌面版
<happyaron> iamfbi: 能，但木有必要
<happyaron> iamfbi: 省不到2M内存。
<iamfbi> tty1-6的作用是什么？
<happyaron> 就是开了几个tty
<iamfbi> happyaron: 哦，谢谢，纯研究。。
<nopcall> it works, thank you.
<alvin_rxg> iamfbi: /etc/init => tty* 关掉几个
<freedom> 全关了到时系统假死你想换tty 就不行了
<iamfbi> 没有全关，留个tty1
<iamfbi> 研究下系统启用的服务。。想精简下。。
<iamfbi> 顺便学习下upstart
<alvin_rxg> iamfbi: 对应键盘 f1-f4 开4个
<iamfbi> alvin_rxg: 为什么要开4个？
<pityonline> happyaron: lol，今天怎么有空上 irc 啦
<happyaron> pityonline: 嗯，想起来好久没上了所以爬上来了……
<abine1> 有谁在用树莓派？
<abine1> ？？？？
<cfy> happyaron: hi
<cfy> abine1: 我。。。
<happyaron> cfy: hi
<abine1> 不知道性能如何？
<cfy> abine1: 性能一般
<abine1> 和APU相比怎么样？
<cfy> 不知道apu是啥
<cfy> 用的人多。资料比较丰富
<abine1> cfy: 你买的多少钱？？
<catyan> hi?
<pityonline> happyaron: 呃，你的 Kindle 收到了吗？蛋蛋帮我订的估计这几天就能收到了，通关了
<kk> catyan, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<cfy> abine1: 280左右吧，全部算上
<abine1> APU就是AMD的加速处理器
<abine1> 你在哪里买的啊？
<abine1> 装的什么系统呢？
<abine1> 是不是512M运行内存？
<cfy> cn.element14.com
<catyan> 稍后回来....
<happyaron> pityonline: 我那童鞋还没回来呢
<cfy> 我买了两个，
<catyan> 吃夜宵去
<abine1> 在淘宝上要335这样
<cfy> 一个256，一个512
<cfy> 不用
<happyaron> pityonline: 早就到他手了，但是他要月中回来
<cfy> 你愿意等的话
<pityonline> happyaron: 哦，你那是人肉带的啊
<cfy> 大概2～3周
<happyaron> pityonline: y
<cfy> 300元一下可以搞到
<abine1> 512的多少钱？
<abine1> 哦
<catyan> 树莓派是啥
<catyan> @abine1
<pityonline> happyaron: gaoji, lol
<cfy> abine1: http://cn.element14.com
<abine1> 带外壳么？
<sikao_lfs> 问个问题.ubuntu里最省cpu资源的浏览器是啥?我有个按键脚本要开非常多的浏览器窗口,用火狐和chrome的点击反应太慢?  内容里有flash
<cfy> abine1: 现在都是512,如果它在做活动，就不到300
<cfy> abine1: 不带，不带任何配件
<abine1> 你发的网址进不去
<cfy> abine1: 人家服务器挂了。。。。。等等再进。。。
<abine1> 嗯
<happyaron> cfy: 啥东西300啊
<user8888> pi是吧
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 师妹盘
<happyaron> 那东西有啥玩的？
<abine1> 树莓派
<cfy> happyaron: 树莓派
<abine1> 卡片电脑啊
<cfy> happyaron: 小电脑嘛。还带电子接口
<abine1> 用来改装的
<happyaron> 除了architecture不一样之外跟个路由器有啥区别……
<cfy> happyaron: ee喜欢的
<happyaron> cfy: 你是学ee的么。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 路由器完全不能电子开发。。。。而且更加自由
<cfy> happyaron: 对，我是学E.E.的
<abine1> 比如嵌入到一个键盘底下
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯。。我现在专业里也有许多ee的东西。。。
<iamfbi> screen-cleanup – 一个用来清除开机屏幕的脚本 请告诉我，这服务有什么用？
<abine1> 树莓派的应用比较广泛啊
<cfy> happyaron: 而且。路由器有hdmi接口么。。。有耳机接口么。呵呵
<abine1> 哈
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 高级的路由器就有啦
<abine1> 软路由
<cfy> 不行吧
<cfy> 网络太差。。。
<cfy> 100M网卡
<user8888> Raspberry Pi
<cfy> 最多做个小服务器
<abine1> 那个树莓派才100M么？
<abine1> 的网卡？
<user8888> 感觉cpu稍微弱了一点
<cfy> 是的。
<abine1> 嗯
<cfy> 其实无所谓。。。
<abine1> 才700M
<user8888> 如果是A15核心，内存可以扩展的话，可以当作小电脑使用
<cfy> 你配个1000M的。。。rpi也输出不了。。。
<cfy> 我sftp,也就3M+......
<abine1> 我想用来当作一个媒体播放器
<abine1> XBMC
<cfy> user8888: 我也想。
<abine1> 不知道性能怎么样？
<abine1> 还在观望
<user8888> cfy: 不过，我看到了pc后时代的diy方式
<cfy> abine1: 应该可以。不过性能就这样了。
<user8888> cfy: 以后应该会更加自由，而且操作系统可能选择范围会很宽
<cfy> abine1: 当个机顶盒可能还行
<cfy> user8888: 哦。
<abine1> XBMC有点不流畅
<abine1> 总有卡顿的现象
<happyaron> 额，暂时对这种设备无碍。
<cfy> happyaron: abine1: 当下载机就绰绰有余了。
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 还要买SD卡啊
<abine1> 带电源么？
<cfy> 对。
<cfy> 不带
<happyaron> cfy: 下载机用路由器也行啊
<cfy> 不带任何配件！！！
<abine1> 电源多少钱？
<cfy> happyaron: 不是很方便。rpi特别方便
<cfy> abine1: 一般手机的,android的线
<cfy> 通用的usb
<abine1> 哦
<abine1> 哇
<happyaron> cfy: 话说都进入home server的时代了那东西还有用么
<abine1> happyaron: 那是用来学习的
<cfy> happyaron: 便宜。对学E.E.的人有用，秒杀是不可能的。
<abine1> 就是便宜
<cfy> happyaron: 用来折腾是非常不错的。
<happyaron> 嗯。。。
<happyaron> 好吧我先把电子基础学学再说吧……
<pityonline> cfy: 其实可以搞个 Mac Mini 弄个大硬盘放家里当服务器嘛
<abine1> 现在有个事实摆在面前
<abine1> APU的性价比也很高啊
<happyaron> 刚学了焊电路板，电子的内容啥也没看呢。
<cfy> happyaron: ....
<abine1> 唯一的缺点是功耗也蛮高的
<happyaron> cfy: 大一第一学期
<cfy> pityonline: 哈哈。其实，我是为了玩的。
<pityonline> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> pityonline: 我没什么特别用处，我连blog都没搭。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 目前路由器就够我玩了，等多学点之后再考虑买吧。
<abine1> 前几天，不是有个女工程师diy了一个跳蛋么
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯。就是资料牛多。。。。。。
<abine1> 开源的跳蛋
<cfy> happyaron: 相比别的。
<pityonline> cfy: 折腾就是乐趣
<happyaron> 嗯。
<abine1> 那女的超牛
<cfy> pityonline: 是阿
<abine1> 用手势控制的跳蛋
<cfy> 今天我又折腾了下了51.....
<cfy> 51单片机。。。
<abine1> 把树莓派安装在一个无线遥控航模上
<abine1> 肯定很好玩
<abine1> 配制摄像头
<abine1> 无线网卡
<cfy> happyaron: 这么说吧。。。。有个下载脚本，有时候会需要验证码，我用树莓可以直接驱动TFT彩色屏幕显示出来，哈哈。
<abine1> 和电池
<abine1> 用SSH控制
<happyaron> cfy: o
<cfy> abine1: 这个。。。。。
<cfy> 网络。。。。撑不住吧。。。
<cfy> 要么直升机？
<abine1> 怎么会呢？
<abine1> 遥控小车子
<cfy> wifi才多远？
<abine1> 300ç±³
<abine1> 宽阔的地方
<abine1> 我试过了
<Tsukuyo> hey
<abine1> 可以很远的
<cfy> 哦。供电呢？
<abine1> 电池啊
<abine1> 树莓派吃的电池比较少
<cfy> 哦。
<abine1> 或者用个3G无线上网卡
<abine1> 也行
<abine1> 这样的话
<abine1> 遥控距离可以更远
<cfy> abine1: 摄像头买uvc的。
<abine1> 买那种小的小的
<cfy> abine1: '免驱'
<abine1> 嗯
<BluebirdShao> 对了，我突然想到计算机集群应该可以用来破译密码吧
<abine1> 可以啊
<abine1> 用显卡加速器也可以
<abine1> 那种CUDA之类的
<abine1> 挂着彩虹表破解更快
<BluebirdShao> 彩虹表？
<fansxnet> 大家好
<kk> fansxnet, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<fansxnet> ？
<BluebirdShao> kk 是机器人，不用理它
<fansxnet> 我在北京
<fansxnet> 大家都在哪呀
<fansxnet> 我去，
<fansxnet> 还有机器人
<fansxnet> weibo.com/fanzhijun
<alvin_rxg> Title: 新浪微博注册 (@ weibo.com)
<fansxnet> 嘿嘿
<BluebirdShao> I'm Cantonese.
<abine1> 回来了
<abine1> 欢迎回来
<abine1> cfy: 跑哪去溜达了
<abine1> ？
<abine1> http://img1.guokr.com/gkimage/h0/6h/wq/h06hwq.png
<abine1> http://www.guokr.com/article/336896/
<kk> abine1 wakaka, ⇪ iPhone变身卖萌遥控小车 - DIY - 果壳网 guokr.com
<abine1> 在ickey上订购可靠么？
<abine1> 我想买树莓派和一些电子配件
<mugebjgd> ofan: ohio一学校又出命案
<abine1> mugebjgd: 还在啊
<mugebjgd> abine1: 在什么
<abine1> 你还没睡觉？
<abine1> 现在几点了？
<abine1> 你那里
<mugebjgd> abine1: 你知道有时差这说么？
<mugebjgd> abine1: 16:29
<abine1> 哇靠
<piggybox> yo
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 屁管
<abine1> mugebjgd: 你说买树莓派怎么样？
<abine1> 298
<abine1> 加上运费22
<mugebjgd> abine1: 随便买呗 那东西又不贵
<abine1> 一共310
<abine1> 比淘宝便宜一丁点
<abine1> 跑哪里去了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 哪里
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你怎么跟我一个时区
<mugebjgd> ofan: 6park上写的 是十字弩
<mugebjgd> ofan: 废话 orlando
<ofan> mugebjgd: 飞过来陪我玩吧
<mugebjgd> ofan: 14日回家
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我天天上班 怎么陪你玩
<ofan> mugebjgd: 回家过圣诞？
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/gLpR4.png
<mugebjgd> ofan: 休假
<mugebjgd> ofan: 17日到明年1月10日
<ofan> mugebjgd: ..比我们休的还长。。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我一年30天的假期
<mugebjgd> ofan: 加上圣诞节
<ofan> mugebjgd: 额
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你怎么不说我们这工作强度还大的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你们米国公司招实习不
<mugebjgd> ofan: 傻逼才来我们公司
<ofan> mugebjgd: 。。。。为啥
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我早就想跳槽了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 加班
<ofan> mugebjgd: 跳米国来吧
<mugebjgd> ofan: 机械差
<mugebjgd> ofan: 对美国不爱
<ofan> mugebjgd: 哦 德国佬也加班?
<mugebjgd> ofan: 也加班？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我做第一个项目的时候 项目主管病了 害得我周末都要工作一天
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没加班费？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没有
<ofan> mugebjgd: 德国也这么剥削..
<mugebjgd> ofan: 其实这是违法的 老板顶风作案
<mugebjgd> ofan: 但是it行业都这样
<saimazoon> mugebjgd, 你在哪里工作？
<saimazoon> 哪个国家？
<mugebjgd> saimazoon: 德国
<mugebjgd> saimazoon: 现在在美国
<saimazoon> 在握住的地方it工作一样的。。
<mugebjgd> saimazoon: 哪儿？
<saimazoon> 西班牙
<mugebjgd> saimazoon: 那我去西班牙好了
<saimazoon> 可是我虽然已经毕业了就还没开始打工作
<ofan> mugebjgd: 投诉吧
<mugebjgd> saimazoon: 你还是找到了工作再说吧
<mugebjgd> saimazoon: 你再评价欧洲的it行业
<saimazoon> 听说德国的工作情况比西班牙更好
<mugebjgd> saimazoon: 要求德国
<mugebjgd> saimazoon: 要求德语
<saimazoon> 以前在一个政府公司做工作了
<mugebjgd> saimazoon: 政府公司 不一样的
<mugebjgd> saimazoon: 真到了企业里就不一样了
<mugebjgd> saimazoon: 我这个行业也不好
<mugebjgd> saimazoon: 没办法 当初1周就拿到了工作 我就直接上了
<mugebjgd> saimazoon: 应该多找几家的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 什么行业的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 机械控制
<saimazoon> 在德国工资的情况怎么样
<mugebjgd> saimazoon: 40k å¹´
<ofan> mugebjgd: 嵌入式？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 和嵌入式 没关系
<saimazoon> 你听见了什么有什么名字。。minijobs
<mugebjgd> ofan: 机械控制 行业   机械 电子 控制端 + 软件逻辑 都要在一起能用
<saimazoon> mugebjgd, 租房间一般多少钱？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 出了问题 你要找出来
<mugebjgd> saimazoon: 看你的需求了
<mugebjgd> saimazoon: 你能说中文么 我没明白你的意思 minijobs
<ofan> mugebjgd: 软件不就是嵌入式么
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不是
<ofan> 做控制程序
<saimazoon> minijobs 是在德国有的一种工作
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不是嵌入式
<mugebjgd> saimazoon: 你会德语才行
<saimazoon> 你会不会德语？
<ofan> 机械控制，自动化
<mugebjgd> saimazoon: 我在德国留学毕业的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 对 有plc层
<mugebjgd> ofan: 还有软件逻辑层
<ofan> 以前我们学校有这专业，就搞嵌入式
<mugebjgd> ofan: 比如出了错误 你要知道是哪里有错
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我的软件早完事了 现在还不是在这里 因为机械太烂 我要证明出来我的软件没有问题 是机械有问题
<fivesheep> yo
<fivesheep> 搞什么飞机啊
<mugebjgd> ofan: 于是就要拿着摄像机 爬到上面 录像 找到机械出错的时候
<mugebjgd> ofan: 这行业没意思
<mugebjgd> ofan: ç´¯
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没有不累的感觉
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我是入错行了
<fivesheep> 你是什么行业
<mugebjgd> ofan: 问题是你做纯软件没有这么多机械问题
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 机械控制
<fivesheep> 机械制造?
<fivesheep> oh
<fivesheep> 操.. 怎么像我大学学的专业
<mugebjgd> ofan: 软件能用就是能用 不用去处理机械2b的问题
<ofan> 哦 软硬结合
<ofan> fuuuuuu 求实习
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你来吧 圣诞节 正好过来看着场子
<ofan> 找明年夏天的
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: plc我以为都没人用了..
<ofan> 圣诞节就那么几天
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 怎么没有
<fivesheep> 现在工业用的电脑如此强大
<fivesheep> 微电脑
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 现在做大型机械控制的多了
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 我们用的是rlt linux
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: realtime kernel的debian
<fivesheep> 高级
<fivesheep> 我以前学的时候可没这么高级的东西
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 高级个屁 莫名其妙问题一堆
<ofan> linux要改realtime 不容易吧
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 现在滞留美国了?
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 美国普通的编程 人员 年薪水多少？
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 我有2年美国的签证
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: L1
<fivesheep> entry level似乎是 25 左右
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 14号早上费
<fivesheep> 每小时
<fivesheep> 肯定比德国高的
<fivesheep> 不过主要是看区域
<ofan> mugebjgd: 爽
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 我操 你月薪能有8000刀？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你一个月8k刀？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 梦呢
<ofan> mugebjgd: 那这是什么标准
<mugebjgd> ofan: 年薪 40k 你自己算
<mugebjgd> ofan: 五羊说他25每小时 一天就是200刀 25天就是5000刀。。。。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我算错了
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 我没有. 我超低薪给人干活. 但不代表我只值那么点.
<fivesheep> 我是为了图个第一份专业性工作
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 我也一样啊
<fivesheep> 另外 startup.. 所有人都paycut了
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 我要是有你的身份 我早就去别的公司了
<fivesheep> 跟我一起干活的人 原来全都是m$的
<ofan> fi
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 不像你 直接有身份
<ofan> fivesheep: 我都不能去startup
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 但我没有欧美的学位和工作经历
<ofan> 虽然很想
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你我这样的留学生就要熬
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我等明年年初去申请
<ofan> mugebjgd: 申请米国？
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 反正有几个人跟我谈过, 他们在现在这公司工作 paycut 基本都是3万或者以上
<mugebjgd> ofan: 德国绿卡
<ofan> 哦
<ofan> 要变德国老了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 美国 没有医保体制 差
<fivesheep> m$ 那几个大概都是 11w+ 年
<mugebjgd> ofan: 另外这里弱智太多
<ofan> mugebjgd: 有钱赚
<mugebjgd> ofan: 生活没有安全性
<ofan> mugebjgd: lol
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我觉得年轻人不用考虑这么多
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 总之绝对比德国高的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我已经不年轻了
<ofan> 主要是机会多
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 知道
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你才多大
<mugebjgd> ofan: 30了
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 你年薪多少？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 男人30是花季懂不懂
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 月薪5000有吧
<fivesheep> 他肯定不止了
<fivesheep> 5k是 ofan毕业找到的级别
<ofan> piggybox: 是freelancer
<ofan> fi
<fivesheep> freelancer 不少的
<ofan> fivesheep: i wish
<fivesheep> 一小时 100
<ofan> 给我2000就干
<fivesheep> 人家不至于给你那么少
<ofan> fivesheep: 不是工资的问题，他们必须要先考虑本地的
<fivesheep> ofan: 你等国会通过新法案吧
<fivesheep> 移民抽奖其实没什么用了
<fivesheep> 还是多给一些专业绿卡好一些
<ofan> 不太可能的，奥巴马不支持那bill
<ofan> 而且针对ms和phd的
<fivesheep> 针对ms你就考ms啊
<fivesheep> ofan: 或者猛攻一下算法, 往facebook, google, amazon, ms之类的公司投简历
<fivesheep> ofan: amazon貌似招很多人
<kk>  06:37
<ofan> fi
<ofan> fivesheep: 现在在练这个
<ofan> fivesheep: 老美读ms和phd的貌似很少很少
<fivesheep> ofan: 也不少的 而且是三四十岁 再去读 lol
<abine1> 如何在虚拟机上体验树莓派的镜像呢？
<ofan> abine1: kvm+qemu
<ofan> fivesheep: 但我基本没见到过米国人读的
<abine1> 我用的是VirtualBox
<ofan> 倒是有个修车休了n年回去读本科的
<ofan> abine1: rp的镜像是arm的
<abine1> ？
<ofan> pc机不能运行
<abine1> 不能用虚拟机？》
<ofan> vbox 是x86的
<abine1> 那人家怎么开发出来的？
<ofan> 交叉编译
<abine1> 用你说的KVM可以么？
<ofan> 对，qemu支持arm模拟
<abine1> 哦
<abine1> 不知道性能如何
<abine1> 我去看看
<ofan> rp本身配置就不高
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 希望能跑的动
<abine1> 我下载了一个树莓派的系统镜像
<mugebjgd> abine1: 你要用那东西干嘛
<mugebjgd> abine1: 下载机器
<mugebjgd> abine1: 还是当桌面
<abine1> 测试
<mugebjgd> abine1: 测试什么
<kk> abine1, 点点点.  ㍟ 
<abine1> 我想看那个系统运行的怎么
<abine1> æ ·
<abine1> 因为想买个树莓派
<abine1> 用途是下载机和XBMC
<ofan> abine1: 还不如弄个nas
<abine1> 为什么？
<abine1> NAS吃电多么？
<abine1> 能不能直接播放高清视频呢?
<abine1> NAS比较贵吧？
<abine1> 不能折腾
<abine1> 要一千多
<abine1> 哇
<abine1> 我有硬盘底座了
<abine1> 不用NAS
<abine1> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.354.PyWhS7&id=6951785251
<kk> abine1 wakaka, ⇪ 数帅 UIS1000下载机 下载器 NAS 支持PT 迅雷 BT 带思路账号-淘宝网
<ofan> abine1: 功能很全
<ofan> 配置不必raspberry pi差
<ofan> abine1: 买synology的
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 你有用过？
<abine1> 功耗怎么样？
<abine1> 1680个大洋
<abine1> 可以买5个树莓派了
<ofan> abine1: ds212j + 3t 绿盘
<ofan> 这东西没什么功耗
<ofan> 可以双硬盘组raid
#ubuntu-cn 2012-12-02
<zJh> Good morning
<cfy> zJh: morning
<ofan> cfy: 买没买rasp pi
<cfy> ofan: raspberry pi ?
<cfy> ofan: 买了1
<ofan> cfy: $25?
<cfy> ofan: 300RMB
<cfy> ofan: 总共
<ofan> cfy: 。。。
<ofan> cfy: 买附件了？
<cfy> ofan: 不算附件
<ofan> cfy: $35的只有217RMB..
<cfy> ofan: 我是model B
<ofan> cfy: 性能如何
<cfy> ofan: 你要算税，关税，增值税阿，还要30RMB的运费....
<cfy> ofan: 性能怎么比，估计是比不上一般手机了。。。
<roylez> cfy: 榨菜
<roylez> ofan: 藕饭
<roylez> adam8157_away: 蛋蛋
<jusss> 把irssi设置高亮时响铃，然后插个耳机，把耳机的耳塞替换成小灯泡
<jusss> 这个有没有可行性？
<roylez> jusss: 蛋疼
<roylez> jusss: screen + irssi 自动就高亮窗口了
<pityonline> jusss: Mac 的终端在 irssi 有消息时可以跳动提醒
<jusss> roylez: 可是我很少screen都是开一堆xterm
<roylez> jusss: 那你继续蛋疼吧
<jusss> pityonline: wow，好高级
<jusss> roylez: 来嘛，想个东西出来
<roylez> jusss: 伸手党去死
<pityonline> jusss: ……
<jusss> roylez: 就做伸手党，我伸手，我自豪
<ofan> cfy: 那你都用来干嘛
<jusss> roylez: 我用的是fvwm，不缺屏幕
<cfy> roylez: 主席。
<cfy> ofan: 连接电子设备
<roylez> cfy: 榨菜
<cfy> roylez: 主席。。。
<cfy> ofan: 还当服务器用
<roylez> cfy: 你买那35刀的电脑了？
<houge> 各位安装wps for linux alpha7以后，只要运行wps任意组件，是不是~/下都会出现一个“??”的文件夹？
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • goldendict怎么添加生词啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394493 RT 只看到有保存文章这个选项，就是把单词保存为html文件了。 其他什么也没有找到。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xinqijisuper — 2012-12-02 9:57
<cfy> roylez: 是阿
<roylez> cfy: 就放家里么？
<cfy> roylez: 嗯，差不多。现在在学习哦用
<cfy> roylez: 嗯，差不多。现在在学校用
<roylez> cfy: 你在上面架的网站呢？
<cfy> roylez: 没法架网站，在学校没有外网ip阿。
<jlzhang> QQ用了2012的协议上线还是很艰难啊……
<freeayu> @beijing now
<roylez> date
<foulwall> helloworld
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • Opera怎么用…… 代理|字体等等 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394498 我很痛苦，从早上到现在已经被opera坑了俩小时了。 Arch，opera 12.11.1661 1. 该死的字体…… 为什么设置完一重开就又重置了，虽然设置里显示的并没有重置。 2. 代理菜单 我只需要仨选项：使用goag …
<ofan> kk: test
<kk> ofan, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<Pwnna> 大家在ubuntu上都用什么IME
<Pwnna> ubuntu自带的比较垃圾。。
<foulwall> ibus
<Pwnna> 我现在就用这个。。
<foulwall> 我觉得还好吧
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我是 fcitx 。
<Pwnna> “不知道”每次都是 “不知到”
<Pwnna> 。。很烦
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ibus 和 fcitx 都是输入法框架。
<Pwnna> 恩，那个也是。
<sou_> 必须是fcitx
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 可以在上面配置别的词库。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果默认的词库不太好的话。
<Pwnna> 词库没太大用啊。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 为什么？
<foulwall> 分词规则能不能自己定义一呀
<sou_> [Pwnna]拼音啊 换五笔吧
<Pwnna> 需要Probablistic precdicton...
<Pwnna> 不会用五笔。。
<Pwnna> prediction*
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 词库变了，词频也会变的。
<sou_> [Pwnna]就是手熟的事 没难度
<Pwnna> 没学过。。
<Pwnna> 现在打中文也不算太多。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果说是中文分词的话，可以试试 rime 。
<sou_> [UbuntuTalk]你也是
<sou_> kde-cn里过来的
<foulwall> 应该试试rime
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我记得 rime 有 fcitx 和 ibus 的 wrapper 。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 可以跑在它们的框架下。
<ofan> kk: test
<kk> ofan, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<foulwall> test
<kk> foulwall, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<foulwall> jusss: 点点点.
<jusss> foulwall: ...
<Pwnna> ...
<ofan> ofan:
<ofan> kk: test
<kk> ofan, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<Pwnna> 为什么有那么多点！！！！！！！
<ofan> kk: test
<kk> ofan, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<foulwall> ls
<bye_bye> dir
<ofan> kk: test
<kk> ofan, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<bye_bye> ofan: 渣饭早~
<ofan> bye_bye: 饭渣早
<ofan> bye_bye: 早饭渣
<bye_bye> ofan: 我没吃早饭...
<ofan> bye_bye: 报应
<bye_bye> ofan: 啥报应?
<ofan> bye_bye: 渣
<bye_bye> ofan: .... 色狒狒.
<ofan> kk: test
<kk> ofan, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<ofan> kk: test
<kk> ofan, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<imtxc> bye_bye: 渣 还早呢
<bye_bye> imtxc: 早, 壕.
<bye_bye> qiao: 早.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 豪 都中午了
<qiao> bye_bye, zao
<bye_bye> imtxc: 壕, 送俺个cx980?
<qiao> bye_bye, 刚起。
<bye_bye> qiao: 恩, 你这是真早.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 那是啥
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你送我的webos平板还没给我呢
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不是跟你换吗? 你还没给我呢.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你先邮过来
<bye_bye> imtxc: 况且, 谁说给你平板了? 不是给你webos吗?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 滚粗
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你丫自己翻记录去. 你要的是webos
<bye_bye> imtxc: 现在webos开源了, 一会儿我给你链接.
<ofan> bye_bye: test
<bye_bye> ofan: failed
<ofan> bye_bye: test
<bye_bye> ofan: fail
<ofan> lol
<ofan> fuuuuu 激活窗口难搞
<bye_bye> ofan: 你折腾wm呢>?
<ofan> bye_bye: mac的提醒
<bye_bye> ofan: 哦. 没有notify-send?
<ofan> bye_bye: 没
<ofan> ibus都没
<bye_bye> ofan: 那略渣.
<bye_bye> ofan: ibus.... 你很喜欢吗?
<ofan> bye_bye: ibus才渣
<ofan> mac系统继承的提醒
<bye_bye> ofan: 集成啥了?
<ofan> bye_bye: notification
<bye_bye> ofan: linux也有吧...
<bye_bye> ofan: 不对, linux下面的通知系统, 也叫这个...
<qiao> bye_bye, ping
<ofan> bye_bye: notification center
<bye_bye> qiao: pong.
<bye_bye> ofan: 哦, 那你的gaoji
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu远程桌面，不支持Ubuntu模式？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394503 1、非远程登录可以选择gnome和ubuntu桌面 2、远程登录gnome正常 echo "gnome-session --session=gnome-classic"> .xsession 3、远程登录ubuntu桌面不正常,只能看到桌面，没任何其他东西 echo "gnome-session --session=ubuntu"> .xse …
<ofan> kk: test
<kk> ofan, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<microcai> http://imagebin.org/237884
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.nownews.com/2012/12/01/91-2877595.htm?ModPagespeed=noscript  可惜了，還以爲世界末日到了。，
<kk> CyrusYzGTt wakaka, ⇪ NASA拍攝到於空中翻滾巨型小行星　曾接近地球 | 頭條新聞 | NOWnews 今日新聞網
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 19天后你要挂
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 挂前mark下
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 不會，我要 農曆新年 掛
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: ...你一直都说12.21挂
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 我說的是 世界末日
<jusss> ofan: mac把gui写进了内核里？
<jusss> 看见白色的星星了
<Pwnna> ubuntu上的拼音输入法那个工具栏怎么样才能打开？
<Pwnna> 有人吗？
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 在吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 不在
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> 知道怎么样能够开启输入法的工具栏吗？
<Pwnna> 它不见了。
<bye_bye> Pwnna: 什么输入法?
<Pwnna> 拼音输入法
<bye_bye> Pwnna: .... 啥输入法? ibus还是fcitx?
<Pwnna> 有一个工具栏。。上面有一系列的选项。。等等
<Pwnna> ibus
<bye_bye> Pwnna: 你现在启动ibus了吗?
<Pwnna> 正在用
<bye_bye> Pwnna: 那你的panel上面没有ibus?
<bye_bye> cfy: 早.
<bye_bye> cfy: 大师.
<Pwnna> bye_bye: 有
<bye_bye> Pwnna: 重启ibus-deamon?
<bye_bye>  
<bye_bye> ibus-daemon -x -r -d
<Pwnna> bye_bye: 重启过了？
<Pwnna> 就是那个工具栏，可以切换简体繁体。这类的。
<bye_bye> Pwnna: ibus-daemon -x -r -d 也不管用?
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ibus-libpinyin 切換 简体和繁體  是 ctrl+shift+f
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 跟 fcitx一樣
<Pwnna> bye_bye: 恩
<Pwnna> 我有两个屏幕
<Pwnna> 另外一个屏幕上也没看到
<bye_bye> cfy: 哑巴了?
 * CyrusYzGTt 已退出(Quit: 重启去吃早餐+午餐
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 迅雷可以跨越虚拟机？！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394507 今天发现一个让我非常震惊的事情，我的是ubuntu12.04.虚拟机里是xp。今天开着虚拟机，虚拟机里开着迅雷，然后在我的主系统里上网，我复制了一个ftp的下载地址，没想到虚拟机的迅雷竟然发 …
<jusss> test
<roylez> jusss: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/68bba5d3jw1dzebf9412pj.jpg
<jusss> roylez: ,,,
<jusss> roylez: 上午又看完一本书，狡猾家丁
<jusss_> 龙战士传说也没兴趣看了
<roylez> jusss: 我最近在看 The Pragmatic Programmer
 * kk 3.0.0-26-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 25 17:20:50 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<fansxnet> 大家好
<fansxnet> 早安
<kk> fansxnet, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<jlzhang> kk: 好
<kk> jlzhang, 谢谢你的夸奖。  ㍥ 
<jlzhang> kk: 个屁
<kk> jlzhang, 你不介意，如果我告诉其他的人。  ㍥ 
<mugebjgd> jlzhang: 蛋疼？
<jlzhang> mugebjgd: 没人调戏啊
<jlzhang> mugebjgd: 你吃过了吗？
<mugebjgd> jlzhang: 准备睡觉
<jlzhang> mugebjgd: 这作息，赞一个
<jlzhang> mugebjgd: 午睡应该是11:00-13:00
<mugebjgd> jlzhang: 你知道什么叫时差么
<jlzhang> mugebjgd: 你不知道有种动物叫井底之蛙么
<mugebjgd> jlzhang: 今天见到了
<jusss> jlzhang: 那厮是米国佬
<mugebjgd> jusss: 还真不是
<jusss> mugebjgd: 你变成德国佬了？
<mugebjgd> jusss: 努力中
<fansxnet> 弄的我分不清你们的性别关系了
<jusss> fansxnet: mugebjgd 前边有mu==母，
<jusss> fansxnet: 它当然是母的
<mugebjgd> jusss: 你太聪明了
<jusss> mugebjgd: 谢谢夸奖
<fansxnet> 你们做什么的呀？
<jlzhang> mugebjgd: 你还不去睡美容觉啊？
<worm> 这是在查水表么？
<fansxnet> 没事，就问问了。
<mugebjgd> jlzhang: 着毛急
<mugebjgd> jusss: 这里要是有母的 就不是irc了
<worm> jusss: 你是一直拿这个频道当#off-topic-cn来用么？
<jlzhang> 做挨踢的真心悲剧
<jusss> mugebjgd: nyfair就是女的，debianer也是女的，
<mugebjgd> jusss: 我擦 行啊 比我都灵通
<mugebjgd> jusss: 你说的这2个都不在
<jusss> worm: 什么是off topic？
<jlzhang> 如数家珍
<mugebjgd> jlzhang: 别在天朝做爱踢就行
<worm> ……我先看看什么是Topic……
<jusss> mugebjgd: 你喜欢后入式
<sou_> 天朝的女人们都不爱动脑子
<mugebjgd> jusss: 你怎么知道的
<mugebjgd> jusss: 我确实喜欢后入式
<jusss> mugebjgd: 猜的
<mugebjgd> jusss: 高手
<mugebjgd> jusss: 就喜欢小屁股
<sou_> 基友 哈哈
<worm> Doggy Style?
<mugebjgd> sou_: 说的是和女人爱爱
<sunwilston> 我的 ssh 怎么老是翻不了墙
<jusss> mugebjgd: 那你喜欢后入式时掐脖子扯头发吗？想骑马一样，国外电影都是这样的
<sunwilston> debug2: channel 2: zombie
<mugebjgd> jusss: 喜欢 经常掐我老婆的脖子
<mugebjgd> jusss: 给力的很
<sou_> [mugebjgd]我知道 但你俩 聊的别人听着像是你俩 ~~
<jusss> mugebjgd: 哇咔咔
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 有没有跨版本升级 离线升级 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394509 大家好 新手报到 我是新手我有罪 有没有人试过跨版本升级 我9.1想直接升级12 有人试过么 有人试过离线升级么 吴兴普(1927833039) 13:57:21 dell官方随机附送的盘 里面有显卡驱动 直接安装高版本显卡驱 …
<mugebjgd> sou_: 那你就继续意淫吧
<jlzhang> 最后都会扯到男女关系
<mugebjgd> sou_: 我男女通吃
<sou_> ssh 后面加 -D 才行
<worm> 我是不是该先撤了？我还没18岁啊……
<jusss> mugebjgd: 是长头发吗
<mugebjgd> jusss: 不是 我不喜欢长发
<sunwilston> sou_: 给个完整的命令好吗？
<sou_> [mugebjgd]厉害啊
<jusss> mugebjgd: 哦，那不能享受扯头发的乐趣了
<mugebjgd> sou_: 厉害什么
<sou_> [worm]先学着点 以后用
<mugebjgd> jusss: 不扯头发 摸胸
<sunwilston> sou_: 先谢了
<mugebjgd> jusss: 女人喜欢被插的时候摸胸
<jusss> mugebjgd: 哦，
<worm> 哦……那我先顺便save log了~
<sou_> [mugebjgd]男人也能提起性趣来
<mugebjgd> jusss: 另外向耳朵吐气
<worm> 然后几年后等我成年了就实践下。
<jusss> mugebjgd: 你们一般多长时间
<sou_> [sunwilston]不用客气
<mugebjgd> jusss: 20分钟
<jusss> mugebjgd: 哦
<mugebjgd> jusss: 一周3次
<sunwilston> sou_: 给我一个完整的ssh 翻墙命令好吗？
<sou_> [worm]什么成不成年的 有机会就试试呗
<jusss> mugebjgd: 不会烦吗
<mugebjgd> jusss: 不烦
<mugebjgd> jusss: 老婆身材好 我是上瘾
<jusss> mugebjgd: 你没尝试过外国的妹子吗
 * worm 已经被你们这帮人教坏了……TAT
<sou_> [sunwilston]你可以去看 http://bbs.so-u.info/forum.php?mod=redirect&tid=8865&goto=lastpost#lastpost
<kk> sou_ wakaka, ⇪ 知囊-湖心小筑 - Powered by Discuz!
<mugebjgd> jusss: 没有 嫌脏
<mugebjgd> jusss: 处女不让搞
<jusss> mugebjgd: 你带tt吗
<mugebjgd> jusss: 带
<jusss> mugebjgd: 那不会感觉不爽吗
<mugebjgd> jusss: 不带直接怀孕
<jusss> mugebjgd: 据说带tt会降低敏感度
<sou_> 吃药啊
<mugebjgd> jusss: 你要是想要孩子就可以不带
<jusss> mugebjgd: 哦
<mugebjgd> sou_: 你吃呗
<mugebjgd> sou_: 有人不愿意吃药
<jusss> mugebjgd: 走过后门没有
<mugebjgd> jusss: 老婆不让
<jusss> mugebjgd: 一次也没有？
<mugebjgd> jusss: 你可以和你室友试试看
<mugebjgd> jusss: 我们不像你们这些年轻人 思想前卫
<sou_> [mugebjgd]没听说吗 女人常吃短效的对身体有好处
<mugebjgd> jusss: 有逼 就插逼
<mugebjgd> jusss: 你们是没逼 所以插屁眼
<mugebjgd> sou_: 没听说
<jusss> mugebjgd: 上面那张口用过吗
<mugebjgd> jusss: 当然用过
<jusss> mugebjgd: 口爆过吗
<mugebjgd> jusss: 口交必须的
<sou_> [jusss]你也太生活了
<mugebjgd> jusss: 当然
<jusss> mugebjgd: 哇咔咔
<mugebjgd> sou_: 他搞基的
<yfaming> sunwilston: ssh -N -v username@ssh.server -p 22 -D 7070
<mugebjgd> sou_: 不懂男女的事情
<jusss> mugebjgd: 你们有七年了吧
<mugebjgd> jusss: 超出了
<mugebjgd> jusss: 8å¹´
<sou_> [mugebjgd]哈哈 这样啊 噢
<jusss> mugebjgd: 据说每个漂亮女的后面都有一个上她上到想吐的男人
<mugebjgd> jusss: 所以你才搞基？
<jusss> mugebjgd: 你还能如此有兴趣很是让人佩服
<mugebjgd> jusss: 我一般是一边吐一边上
<mugebjgd> jusss: 很有兴趣
<jusss> mugebjgd: ...
<mugebjgd> jusss: 老婆都嫌次数太多 难受
<jusss> mugebjgd: 你老婆进入虎狼之年了
<mugebjgd> jusss: 没关系 我一直虎狼
<mugebjgd> jusss: 体重在呢
<mugebjgd> jusss: 我的体重是我老婆的2倍
<jusss> mugebjgd: 你会慢慢败下阵
<yfaming> CA，mugebjgd和juss二位，私聊吧
<mugebjgd> jusss: 不会
<jusss> mugebjgd: 你老婆90斤
<mugebjgd> jusss: 我出差了还每周手4次呢
<jusss> mugebjgd: ？
<jusss> mu
<mugebjgd> jusss: 80斤
<jusss> mugebjgd: 哇咔咔
<jusss> mugebjgd: 那身高？
<mugebjgd> jusss: 一般都是看着你的照片手
<mugebjgd> jusss: 160
<MBX>  访问哪个链接可以看到过去的聊天记录啊？
<jusss> mugebjgd: 哦
<mugebjgd> MBX: google -> ubuntu-cn
<jusss> mugebjgd: 再高20里面就好了
<mugebjgd> jusss: 我就喜欢小巧玲珑的
<jusss> mugebjgd: 哦
<mugebjgd> jusss: 傻大黑粗我不喜欢
<jusss> mugebjgd: 我喜欢大长腿的
<mugebjgd> jusss: 腿长不长看比例
<mugebjgd> jusss: 180也有身长腿短的
<jusss> mugebjgd: 像那些model
<jusss> mugebjgd: 嗯
<jusss> mu
<sou_> [MAX ][yfaming]哈哈 你俩可以去看看 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<kk> sou_ ⇪ t: #ubuntu-cn@freenode 今日 log
<sou_> 里面有log
<jusss> mugebjgd: 最好复合那个啥黄金臂力
<mugebjgd> jusss: 你果然是搞基的 黄金臂力
<jusss> mugebjgd: 你难道没有尝试过在xx中突然走后门吗
<sunwilston> 我的ssh代理还是出错 有些帮我看看 这是出错 信息 http://code.bulix.org/w7ulr8-82577
<jusss> mugebjgd: 你一定试过吧
<mugebjgd> jusss: 有正门不走？ 有女人你去搞男人 你果然心里有问题
<jusss> mugebjgd: 上下三张口吗，总不能职高两张吧
<mugebjgd> jusss: 那是眼 不是口
<sou_> [sunwilston]没看出什么来
<jusss> mugebjgd: 当然三张都用用
<mugebjgd> jusss: 眼口不分 难怪你搞基
<jusss> mugebjgd: ...
<sou_> [sunwilston] channel 2: status: The following connections are open:  这不是已经打开了吗?
<jusss> mugebjgd: 你们用中文还是外文叫喊
<sunwilston> sou_: 浏览器还是打不开网页
<sou_> [sunwilston]浏览器里面配置了吗?
<sou_> 我说jusss问的真细啊
<mugebjgd> jusss: 你擦
<mugebjgd> jusss: 你猜
<mugebjgd> sou_: 弱智儿童问题多
<mugebjgd> sou_: 正常的
<sou_> 哈哈
<sunwilston> sou_: 可以了，是我浏览器设置问题
<sou_> [sunsilston]上网悦快
<sunwilston> sou_: ？？
<jusss> mugebjgd: 外文
<jusss> mugebjgd: 你们喜欢在厨房搞么
<sou_> [sunsilston]在外面可以看刚很多不同的东西 是学东西的好地方啊 能不悦快吗?
<mugebjgd> jusss: 喜欢
<sunwilston> sou_: 是啊
<mugebjgd> jusss: 一般都喜欢开车出去打野炮
<sou_> sorry 打错你名字了
<iOS_worm> 是“愉快”吧？
<jusss> mugebjgd: 是你开车她给你口爆吗
<mugebjgd> jusss: 对
<jusss> mugebjgd: 还是边xx边开车
<mugebjgd> jusss: 这你都猜到了
<mugebjgd> jusss: 果然智商不到20
<jusss> mugebjgd: 你们喜欢穿着衣服搞么
<mugebjgd> jusss: 不 脱光了搞
<mugebjgd> jusss: 你喜欢穿着衣服洗澡？
<jusss> mugebjgd: 脱光了不就没诱惑力了吗
<MBX>  访问哪个链接可以看到过去的聊天记录啊？  刚才google不到啊？
<mugebjgd> jusss: 就喜欢看裸体
<mugebjgd> jusss: 不像你 你喜欢和穿衣服的男人搞基
<jusss> mugebjgd: 洗澡是要洗全身，而你们叉叉只需要一个洞而已
<sou_> [MBX]刚才我发给你了
<mugebjgd> jusss: 显然不是
<mugebjgd> jusss: 全身接触
<mugebjgd> jusss: 你搞基是需要一个洞就够了
<jusss> mugebjgd: 足x？
<mugebjgd> jusss: 你口味果然够重 够变态
<MBX> 我用手机上的，，看不到。请发纯文字好不
<mugebjgd> jusss: 看来不能和你这个搞基的聊天
<sou_> [MBX] http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<jusss> mugebjgd: 你颜射吗
<mugebjgd> jusss: 那是你们搞基的玩的
<mugebjgd> jusss: 我内射
<worm> I'd Really Rather You Didn't Do Unto Others As You Would Have Them Do Unto You If You Are Into, Um, Stuff That Uses A Lot Of Leather/Lubricant/Las Vegas. If The Other Person Is Into It, However, Then Have At It, Take Pictures, And For The Love Of Mike, Wear A CONDOM! Honestly, It's A Piece Of Rubber. If I Didn't Want It To Feel Good When You Did IT I Would Have Added Spikes, Or Something.
<jusss> mugebjgd: 内射个毛，你带着tt
<mugebjgd> jusss: 所以我老婆怀孕了
<mugebjgd> jusss: 内射来着
<jusss> mugebjgd: 突然感觉你们夫妻一定很xx没兴趣了，没有心灵的碰撞，米有建银的快感
<mugebjgd> jusss: 有 放心 我准备至少造3个人
<MBX> Error: Unable to find site's URL to redirect to.Please check that the URL entered is correct. To learn more about TinyURL.com, please visit thehomepage.不行啊！！！
<jusss> mugebjgd: 唉，一定不是顺生吧
<mugebjgd> jusss: 什么叫顺生？
<mugebjgd> jusss: 你搞基的还知道这个？
<jusss> mugebjgd: 古代那种
<jusss> mugebjgd: 你一定是剖产吧
<mugebjgd> jusss: 我睡觉了 你和室友继续搞基吧
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 有知道怎么弄成这样的桌面吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394512 在网上看到的觉的挺好看的，有知道怎么弄成这样的桌面吗？ 215004z9o3ow9m9dzkcl93_png_thumb.png 215012cifncjwy3dcnww4c.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 skysite — 2012-12-02 14:45
<worm> 咱们在这里回复 kk的话kk会转发到论坛上吗？
<woju> 在ubuntu下往U盘考东西，比在windows下快，这个是为什么？
<worm> woju: 你说的是哪个Windows版本？有些版本的Win似乎会在Copy时做下Verify和测速+估计时间什么的
<MBX> windows可以借助fastcopy之类的软件加速复制，我想应该是windows自带的复制方式不快吧，与windows本身关系不大，
<worm> 或许在Win里面用curl来Copy，然后回到Linux再用curl来Copy，然后再比较下速度会更好？
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim插件Conqueterm 乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394513 windows xp gvim :ConquetermVSplit cmd.exe，中文都乱码，求解决 另外求配置，能不能把打开终端限制在一个角落，就像emacs那样的位置，求conqueterm的vimrc配置 QQ截图20121202145308.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 tracyone — 2012-12-02 14:58 …
<MBX> 你可以试试，(用手机上irc的弱弱地飞过。。。。。。)
<MBX> 我的硬盘不小心转成东台磁盘了，ubuntu也引导不了了，求解
<MBX> 动态磁盘
<woju> worm: 我用的win7，在ubuntu12.10下向U盘考歌曲，一下子就考上了，在win7下要等个几秒
<worm> 果然么……Win7在Copy之前要先读取下源文件，然后计算Copy的所需时间etc.时间都被在那上面浪费了。
<foulwall> ls
<wkai> rrfvyi
<hamo> adam8157 冷死了...
<adam8157> hamo: 而且天气好差
<adam8157> hamo: mba买了没
<hamo> adam8157 对啊，起雾了...没买啊...说了月底啊
<pityonline> hamo: adam8157 抱抱
 * hamo momo pityonline 
<adam8157> pityonline: ...
<pityonline> 看样子要下雪啊，可老天爷绷了好久了
<hamo> pityonline: 难道要搞个大的？
<pityonline> hamo: 可能啊
<hamo> pityonline: 搞个大的可麻烦了...还要上班啊...
<pityonline> hamo: 没班上的路过
 * pityonline 看港片啦……
<adam8157> hamo: 走路上班的路过
 * hamo nnnnnnnnnnnnd
<adam8157> hamo: 你的房子咋办?
<hamo> adam8157 找啊...
<adam8157> hamo: 找到了么
<hamo> adam8157 没...关键是地方不好定
<hamo> adam8157 不行我也白石桥算了
<adam8157> hamo: 找不撸胸
<adam8157> hamo: 白石桥在哪
<hamo> adam8157 就国图那块..图主席就住那附近...
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧
<hamo> adam8157 啧啧啥壕？
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧
<adam8157> hamo: 那边什么价格
<hamo> adam8157 不清楚..估计不便宜...
<hamo> adam8157 额...
<adam8157> hamo: ?
<hamo> adam8157 找房子真是...
<adam8157> hamo: 多少钱
<hamo> adam8157 链家上看看
<hamo> adam8157 也还好..两居4000多一点吧...
<hamo> adam8157 就是房太老
<adam8157> hamo: 一居呢?
<hamo> adam8157 你还要搞个一居？
<hamo> adam8157 跟P姐么？
<adam8157> hamo: 我要搞个100居
<hamo> adam8157 100居...
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 唉，ubuntu 12.04的unity神马时候可以升级到6.xx或7.xx? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394514 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 Eastsun — 2012-12-02 16:04
<hamo> adam8157 你要开如家么？
 * adam8157 求被海关税
<hamo> adam8157 壕
<hamo> adam8157 为啥突然这么爱国？
<adam8157> hamo: 税了就可以注册IWS 全球联保
<hamo> adam8157 不是吧？
<hamo> adam8157 不是吧
<adam8157> hamo: 是的
<adam8157> hamo: 是的
<hamo> adam8157 那你主动申报啊
<adam8157> hamo: 我怎么主动啊
<hamo> adam8157 我怎么知道你怎么主动...
<bye_bye> \rs: ictclas 算是比较好的分词吗?
<\rs> bye_bye: 不是
<hamo> bye_bye: gaoji
<bye_bye> \rs: 给推荐个?
<bye_bye> hamo: .../
<hamo> bye_bye: 都开始研究这么gaoji的东西了
<bye_bye> hamo: 用, 不是研究...
<hamo> bye_bye: 你要变身高帅富了啊...
<bye_bye> hamo: ...
<\rs> bye_bye: 不知道……
<\rs> bye_bye: 自己写吧，找不到还用且开源的
<bye_bye> \rs: 你们实验室不是搞nlp的吗?
<hamo> bye_bye: 中文切词么？
<bye_bye> hamo: 恩.
<d3pT1> ...
<d3pT1> 大家好- -
<kk> d3pT1, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<hamo> \rs: 这么早就进实验室了？
<hamo> hi
<d3pT1> hi 就你一个在？
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 安装dr.com http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394516 我是新手，刚安装了ubuntu12.10，要用dr.com客户端上网，但不知怎么安装，我学校有linux版的dr.com——图形的和命令行的，安装图形的版本时，要运行一个脚本，我运行了，但没反应，命令行的有不会，求教 统 …
<hamo> > "色" * 10 + "大象"
<\rs> bye_bye: 我瞭解的一個是基於字的詞性標註(簡單點說，字出現在詞頭、詞中、詞尾的概率)，用Kneser-Ney插值，用viterbi算法找最可能的markov chain
<kk> hamo, 色色色色色色色色色色大象
<hamo> d3pT1: 上面这个人也在...cc bye_bye
<d3pT1> 他看起来像色狼- -||
<bye_bye> \rs: 额. 我只是给分类器用一下. 如果分词也要自己实现, 感觉规模超过我的预期.
<bye_bye> hamo: 色蛤蟆.
<bye_bye> hamo: 你能打开吗? http://blog.s135.com/demo/httpcws/
<kk> bye_bye wakaka, ⇪ HTTPCWS中文分词演示
<\rs> bye_bye: 什麼研究問題？
<hamo> bye_bye: kk都打开了
<bye_bye> \rs: 一个选修. 要处理微薄数据, 然后给每个人打一个标签.
<d3pT1> 我也能打开
<bye_bye> hamo: 我是让你说句话, 看看能不能分词成功. 色蛤蟆.
<\rs> bye_bye: 簡單點可以用不需要詞典的方法……拙作http://maskray.me/blog/2012-10-06-word-extractor
<kk> \rs wakaka, ⇪ 自然語言處理之词语抽取
<bye_bye> \rs: 恩, 好. 我去拜读.
<hamo> bye_bye: 这个网站是你做的？
<bye_bye> hamo: 不是.
<d3pT1> 你们都爱做网站？
<bye_bye> \rs: 目测够用.
<bye_bye> d3pT1: 色蛤蟆喜欢做.
<zent00> 的
<\rs> bye_bye: 懒一点得到词典后反向最大匹配。就是说从句子末尾反向找最长的在词典中的词，删除，重复这一步骤
<hamo> \rs: 但是这个要索引辞典吧
<\rs> bye_bye: 这样这个项目感觉就在1000行以内可以解决……
<hamo> \rs: 还是挺慢的
<bye_bye> \rs: 恩, 反向最大匹配确实容易实现.
<\rs> hamo: 这个是无词典的办法……
<d3pT1> ..
<hamo> \rs: 从句子末尾反向找最长的在词典
<hamo>       中的词，
<hamo> \rs: 这个不需要索引辞典么？
<\rs> hamo: 词典可以用double-array trie
<hamo> \rs: 字典树是把...
<\rs> hamo: 这个是空间优化的trie
<hamo> \rs: 换时间了？还是只优化了空间，时间没变？
<\rs> hamo: 优化了空间，查询时间复杂度不变，构建复杂度提高
<hamo> \rs:  高科技了..
<hwx> 大家好
<kk> hwx, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<hamo> bye_bye: 色大象，看看人家研究高科技，你就会每天gaoji
<bye_bye> hamo: 你不是让 imtxc怀孕了吗?
<hwx> thank
<hwx> 中文显示有点不全
<imtxc> bye_bye: 又说我坏话
<hamo> ...
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu11.1，使用右侧工具栏中软件更新 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394518 在未更新完时自动暂停，弹出一个框，上下两个让选择，选择了第一个，然后点击的下一步。最后更新完重启没有安装上。现在我的下载里有12.1。请问如何解决。新手，请大侠赐教 统 …
<imtxc> bye_bye:
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你个瓜子
<majormeng> 有誰能解決fvwm的alt+tab鍵遇到midori就崩潰的問題？或者知道是什麼原因？
<d3pT1> hello
<Yang> hello
<kk> d3pT1, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<Yang> 我在Ubuntu12.04 中安装keystone中遇到问题？
<d3pT1> ...我无聊 来找大家 聊聊天
<Yang> 错误提示如下No handlers could be found for logger "keystoneclient.client"
<Yang> Authorization Failed: An unexpected error prevented the server from fulfilling your request. (OperationalError) unable to open database file None None (HTTP 500)
<Yang> 怎么没人回答呢，难道没人知道。
<Yang> #ubuntu-cn
<Yang> 晕
<alvin_rxg> Yang: 字面意思？
<MeaCu1pa> .
<hwx> 中文显示不正常阿！
<hwx> ／set term_charset utf-8
<hwx> 我设置了字符编码
<alvin_rxg> hwx: /set recode
<hwx> ok
<alvin_rxg> btw. irssi ?
<hwx> yes
<hwx> i am a new one
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Monospace是个啥字体? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394519 gedit预设字体是monospace,这究竟是什么字体? 统计信息: 发表于 由 ilovegoogle — 2012-12-02 17:21
<alvin_rxg> i am a bad one
<hwx> i can not read all , but i will try
<BluebirdShao> 兄弟们，现在安装 64 位的 ubuntu 是时候吗？
<cnchanghai> 我装了 64的了
<cnchanghai> 目前觉得 跟32位没啥不一样
<cnchanghai> Linux cnnote 3.2.0-32-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 26 21:33:09 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<BluebirdShao> 内存是越来越大，也越来越便宜了，而 32 位机器永远只能用到其中的理论最大值 4G，而我目前担心的是软件的兼容性问题
<cnchanghai> PAE啊
<cnchanghai> sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-pae
<MeaCu1pa> 能64就64咯
<BluebirdShao> 现在买的机器基本上已经 64 位啦
<BluebirdShao> 不过官方依然是 32 bit (recommanded)，虽然有 64 位的
<BluebirdShao> 估计还得等上几年，才能全线转换到 64 bit 时代
<BluebirdShao> 大海贼时代
<d3pT1> ....
<BluebirdShao> 今天更新到 575 啦
<adam8157> hamo: 好冷
<hamo> adam8157 是啊，晚饭怎么搞
<adam8157> hamo: 吃完了
<hamo> adam8157 这么快。。。
<hamo> adam8157 你不会就是因为出去吃了个晚饭才觉得冷的吧？
<jusss> 计算机二级考试去掉了delphi
<adam8157> hamo: http://beijing.homelink.com.cn/zufang/BJHD85092728.shtml
<kk> adam8157 wakaka, ⇪ 大柳树3号院租房|[链家100%真房源]大柳树 单间出租 次卧-北京租房-链家在线
<hamo> adam8157 太贵
<adam8157> hamo: 你还想干啥...
<hamo> adam8157  呵呵，去吃饭
<jusss> 有人     吗
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 有 人 哦 ～
<jusss> 出来聊会
<jusss> 你们那下雪了吗
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 广州，见不到雪
<jusss> 我们这昨天漂了点雪花
<jusss> 这两年下雪比较少
<jusss> 09年的11月份下了一场大雪
<jusss> 后来貌似很少在这个时候下了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 08年的雪下得才大呢
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 好久没回老家玩雪了。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 怀念ing
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 当时08年暴雪侵袭，学校提前放寒假
<jusss> 哦
<jusss> 我们北方好像没事
<jusss> 南方据说雪灾
<jusss> 明天要会学校了
<jusss> 回
<jusss> 心情不是很好
<jusss> 感觉现在还不如以前坚强
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 压力大了吧
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 去吃饭了～
<xman> hello
<kk> xman, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<xman> kk 你好
<CyrusYzGTt> 神奇了。。 https可以直接訪問 youtube,, 可惜的是不能播放視頻
<savr> Any java developers want a day job?
<alvin_rxg> Any One want to study german?
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 不学，学德语的伤不起
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 大哥你干嘛学德语嘞？
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 我不学，只是说学的都伤不起。
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<hwx> 大家好
<hwx> 中文配置好了。
<kk> hwx, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<hwx> 哈哈
<hwx> 虽然，花了很久，界面也有点丑。。。
<hwx> 先做事，回头聊天
<hwx> bye
<jusss> 有人   吗
<jusss> 淫席竟然没在
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 你想教德语？
<jusss> maplebeats: 饭团你来了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 淫兄，long time no see
<franj> arch linux换上systemd后，感觉有时会停住1秒左右，出现得颇频繁。有谁也感觉这样么。。
<iyzsong> 没有
<jusss> maplebeats: 饭团你gmail的密码暴露了
<franj> iyzsong: 你也是用arch的吗？
<iyzsong> franj: 现在不是了...
<cfy> bye_bye: 大师？
<bye_bye> cfy: 大师.
<cfy> bye_bye: 我又开始编译opencv了。。。蛋疼。。。
<bye_bye> cfy: 睡觉前编译呗....
<cfy> bye_bye: 嗯。。。。但是我想知道结果阿。。。
<\rs> cfy: bye_bye: recoll是個不錯的文檔檢索工具
<cfy> bye_bye: os x上跑的好好的。arm上有问题。。。不过opencv版本不一样。。。于是我想升级成新的是不是就好了
<bye_bye> \rs: 恩, 试试看去.
<bye_bye> cfy: 恩, 好吧... 可能是性能不够?
<cfy> \rs: 看上去不错。好用就把dash（一个看文档的)卸载了 cc ofan
<cfy> 有心阿。专门买了recoll.org的域名
<alvin_rxg> Title: Recoll text search finds your documents (@ lesbonscomptes.com)
<cfy> bye_bye: 什么叫性能不够？直接assert错误，另外一个直接段错误了。。。。
<bye_bye> cfy: assert...
<cfy> bye_bye: 对。。。。。。类型和大小的essert...
<cfy> bye_bye: 我觉得是库的问题。。。
<bye_bye> cfy: 恩, 那你改一下....
<imtxc> bye_bye: 大象
<bye_bye> \rs: 不错诶~
<cfy> bye_bye: 完全不知道怎么改。。。。先升级库看看。。。
<imtxc> bye_bye: emacs 能听收音机么
<bye_bye> imtxc: 色草泥马.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 必须可以.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 擦
<bye_bye> imtxc: 刚刚帮你想了一个外号, 叫做色草泥马.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 还真可以啊
<imtxc> bye_bye: 色大象去死
<cfy> bye_bye: emacs能人脸识别么？
<bye_bye> cfy: 你写了就可以.
<pocoyo> cfy: 终于见你在了啊
<cfy> bye_bye: ....
<bye_bye> pocoyo: 老牛!
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛好
<bye_bye> pocoyo: 好久不见了.
<pocoyo> bye_bye: 不认识你
<worm> Emacs: Emacs Makes A Computer Slow.
<bye_bye> pocoyo: 恩, 我新人.
<pocoyo> cfy: 你还有新的wifi密码表没有？
<cfy> pocoyo: 没阿。好久美研究了。
<cfy> pocoyo: 没阿。好久没研究了。 cy*的那个我好像都没去搞来
<pocoyo> 那你再给我跑几个呗。
<pocoyo> cfy: 哪个cy*?
<cfy> pocoyo: nick cy开头的。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 好吧，那你发我邮箱。明天我去实验室看看。
<pocoyo> cfy: 它的搞不来 没准我的可以搞来嘛。
<pocoyo> cfy: 好。
<worm> 有人知道用什么命令可以在不成为超级用户的时候把电脑关掉吗？就像点击关机按钮那样。
<imtxc> bye_bye: 悲剧了，我的MP3在家里就能搜到个 中国之声……
<bye_bye> mp3还能收音?
<bye_bye> gaoji
<cfy> bye_bye: .....
<imtxc> bye_bye: 地摊收音机都有这功能
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你用的gaoji的没有
<bye_bye> imtxc: 恩, 我不用. 你gaoji, 你用手淫妓
<cfy> bye_bye: 有个孩子想用lisp做毕业设计。。。
<iyzsong> ...
<bye_bye> cfy: 我也有过这个想法...
<cfy> bye_bye: 那什么题目？
<bye_bye> cfy: 其实, 我最想写的, 是pdf reader
<cfy> bye_bye: 其实。我最想把emacs改成多线程的。
<cfy> maplebeats: .
<cfy> maplebeats: lixian.qq.com改版了？
<bye_bye> cfy: 我也想.
<cfy> maplebeats: xfdown原作者还消失了。。。。
<bye_bye> maplebeats: 早.
<bye_bye> cfy: 加入迅雷党吧.
<cfy> maplebeats: 企鹅出来说说阿
<cfy> bye_bye: 没迅雷帐号阿
<maplebeats> cfy: ？？
<cfy> maplebeats: lixian.qq.com
<cfy> maplebeats: 你的还能用？
<maplebeats> cfy: 不知道，我没网
<maplebeats> cfy: 我上去看看
<cfy> maplebeats: .......你没网。。。你没网。。。。。。
<cfy> bye_bye: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/34789055/
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: 以前没学过Lisp，想用lisp做毕业设计，怎样？
<maplebeats> cfy: 没问题啊
<maplebeats> bye_bye: hihi
<bye_bye> cfy: 看到前半句, 就觉得没戏.
<maplebeats> cfy: 没有问题啊。。。我能用
<bye_bye> cfy: 乖乖用py?
<maplebeats> cfy: 你用xfdown?
<jusss> hi
<maplebeats> jusss: 我密码怎么了？
<jusss> 有人   吗
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 迅雷才是最好的
<jusss> maplebeats: 暴露了
<maplebeats> jusss: 在哪里
<maplebeats> jusss: 是多少
<pocoyo> cfy: 忘了你邮箱了。。。
<jusss> maplebeats: 从某网站上看到了你gmail的密码加密后的md5值
<maplebeats> jusss: 哪个网站？
<jusss> maplebeats: 我忘那个网站了。你搜前两天的日志
<jusss> maplebeats: 前两天的日志里有那个网站
<maplebeats> jusss: 这。。。怎么会呢
<maplebeats> jusss: 不过无所谓了。。。至少还是加了密的。。
<jusss> maplebeats: 可是我又找了个解md5的网站一下给解开了。。。
<maplebeats> jusss: ...
<maplebeats> jusss: 登陆上了么
<maplebeats> jusss: 你给我看下那网站
<bye_bye> map
<bye_bye> maplebeats: 换个密码就好了
<bye_bye> maplebeats: 屁事都没有
<pocoyo> cfy: 。。。 走了？
<jusss> maplebeats: 那个网站给我要钱。我没给。so没得到解密后的
<maplebeats> bye_bye: 我得知道是怎么出来的啊
<jusss> maplebeats: 一个数据库网站
<bye_bye> maplebeats: 是你用gmail的邮箱, 注册一些小网站. 然后那个网站你注册的时候, 你也输入密码了.
<jusss> maplebeats: 我的sina的126的也被爆了
<maplebeats> bye_bye: 不可能
<bye_bye> 但是那个密码不一定是你的gmail的密码.
<bye_bye> maplebeats: 为啥不可能?
<maplebeats> bye_bye: 明显不可能是我gmail密码
<bye_bye> maplebeats: 对呀, 我知道呀.
<bye_bye> maplebeats: 不一定相同.
<maplebeats> bye_bye: 我gmail密码是单独出来的。。。所以。。。不管了
<bye_bye> maplebeats: 所以说, 屁事没有呀.
 * maplebeats 断了？
 * maplebeats 我还在不
<pocoyo> maplebeats: 你不在。
<maplebeats> pocoyo: :)
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 你博客右下那个loli的源码，在哪里有？
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 别看那源码。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: 你能用？神奇。。。
<root_____> 什么情况？
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 写得太丑，都不好意思拿出来
<cfy> bye_bye: py比较好读。。。。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 哪到无所谓...我其实只需要一个悬浮窗...
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 用来做什么？
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • 数据库关联问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394529 比如我有两张表，1：student 2:class ，其中student里的字段‘班级’是以class的主键cId为外键的。那么既然在mysql里我已经定义了外键约束，还有没有必要在hibernate里面再定义一对多的关联关系啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ub3 …
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 用来做blog呀，右边显示目录
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 呃。。自己学html/css写一个吧
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 难道就是那个darling.js？
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 是的。。。
<alvin_rxg> 介个么？ http://maplebeats.com/javascripts/darling.js
<hwx> en
<cfy> maplebeats: 推荐个简单漂亮的js/css
<maplebeats> cfy: 没有
<cfy> maplebeats: ...
<maplebeats> alvin_rxg: 就是这个。。。
<hwx> 大家都是做什么职业的？
<hwx> 我就一个爱好者
<alvin_rxg> 职业，学生
<hwx> 多多指教
<alvin_rxg> 职业，单身汉
<maplebeats> hwx: 我也是个爱好者
<bye_bye> hwx: 待业.
<cfy> bye_bye: 终于快到10%了。。。。
<alvin_rxg> 职业，镁铝爱好者
<cfy> maplebeats: 你明明是专业的。。。
<bye_bye> cfy: 还有进度条?
<jusss> 学生
<hwx> 算同类了
<cfy> bye_bye: 是阿，cmake嘛
<bye_bye> maplebeats: 腾讯员工!!!
<bye_bye> cfy: 哦.
<bye_bye> cfy: 那个准吗?
<cfy> bye_bye: 感觉不是很准。。。
<bye_bye> 多年以前听 microcai 喷过cmake
<hwx> linux下 QQ呢？开发一个阿！方便大家
<alvin_rxg> maplebeats: 麻花啥时候开源协议呀？
<jusss> maplebeats: 给我dnf里一件神器装备
<cleamoon> cfy, stevelosh的挺漂亮
<maplebeats> alvin_rxg: 我怎么知道？
<cfy> bye_bye: 我本来以为cmake很nb
<maplebeats> jusss: 呃。。
<alvin_rxg> maplebeats: 不用很多，只要文字和表情就够了。。
<jusss> maplebeats: 史诗装备也行
<cfy> bye_bye: 但是搜来搜去没发现有说cmake秒杀make的文章。。。我就想想算了。。。继续make..
<cleamoon> hwx, linux下有qq呀
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 你就这点出息
<maplebeats> alvin_rxg: 我只希望webqq不丢消息就安逸了
<hwx> 知道
<jusss> maplebeats: 再给50扣币
<maplebeats> jusss: 问题是我不玩啊
<cfy> maplebeats: 你能登陆服务器收qq消息么？
<jusss> maplebeats: 我玩
<microcai> bye_bye:  !! 咋了？！
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 那啥算有出息
<maplebeats> cfy: 那是什么玩意？
<cfy> microcai: 既然你出来了。。。就再吐槽一次吧。。
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 少玩网游…
 * microcai cmake 就是 shit
<maplebeats> jusss: 你给我WOW冲两张点卡，我就给你冲Q币
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 给我个5位号吧，我去卖，给你分红
<cfy> microcai: 原因呢？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 昨晚一个穷屌丝。网游成了最后的乐趣。
<hwx> cleamoon 知道，只是im.qq.com下，找不到了包了。
<alvin_rxg> Title: I'M QQ - QQ官方网站 (@ qq.com)
 * cfy 欧也  [10%] Building CXX object modules/highgui/CMakeFiles/opencv_highgui.dir/src/window_gtk.cpp.o
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 等你有铝朋友了，她找你的时候你在网游里边退不出来，咋办？活该
<cleamoon> hwx, 不是，我说的是lwqq...疼逊自己出的那个很2....
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 目前没有女朋友
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 这不是在说dota么。。。cc bye_bye
<jusss> cfy: dota不如澄海爽
<maplebeats> jusss: 相信我，alvin_rxg说得很对
<hwx> 恩恩，同意。
<alvin_rxg> 所以，大家都玩  UrbanTerror 吧 :D 可以随时玩随时退的
<hwx> 反正，也没怎么玩
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 你那个darling说的，你能明白多少？
<jusss> maplebeats: 可是我没女朋友。人丑没钱学习差，
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 全都不明白
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我都是以网游为借口躲女友...
<jusss> maplebeats: 没女生喜欢，我除了玩会游戏，没高兴的事了
<cleamoon> maplebeats, ......骗谁呀
<microcai> cfy:  有了先进的 autotools  , 干嘛重复发明个shit
<cfy> microcai: 哦。。。autotools阿
<hwx> 哈哈，都是伤不起的屌丝
<jusss> 没女朋友，哎
<cleamoon> microcai, 有了先进的汇编，干嘛重复发明个shit
<maplebeats> jusss: 我也没有。。。唉
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 我骗你做啥
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 看不懂放哪里做啥？
<microcai> cleamoon: yeah  ， 确实啊，有了汇编干嘛发明 bytecode
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 给你看的啊
<microcai> cleamoon:  所有要 VM 的语言都是 shit
<jusss> maplebeats: 但是你有企鹅了呀
<cleamoon> maplebeats, .........
<jusss> maplebeats: 没事玩企鹅
<maplebeats> microcai: ++++1
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 你说的：ACG才是我们唯一的归宿！ Σ(っ°д°)っ
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 哦，，，等会去改掉
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 妹子才是我们唯一的归宿
<cfy> maplebeats: .
<cleamoon> microcai, 那么matlab一类的都是shit了.......
<cleamoon> maplebeats, +1
<cleamoon> maplebeats, ...你那个tag不能点放那里干什么...
<alvin_rxg> 你们吃屎吃得真香啊
<jusss> ＋10086
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 那个程序我已经很久没更新了。。。我想重新写个新的。。。
<maplebeats> alvin_rxg: ....
<microcai> cleamoon:  matlab 不是
<cleamoon> maplebeats, do it
<microcai> cleamoon:  python && java 是
 * maplebeats py又躺枪了
<cleamoon> microcai, matlab是拿java写的...而且也是边编译边运行的脚本语言...
<microcai> cleamoon: matlab 不认为自己是可以编写程序的
<alvin_rxg> 大家都不用吐槽啦，都是市场选择的机制。优胜劣汰，没必要争论的 :D
<microcai> cleamoon: 就和 bash 一样，大胆的承认自己就是脚本
<freeflyi1g> #腾讯#  #qq# 的产品经理也是脑残到极点的，不同平台客户端之间不能相互使用视频, 这种公司居然是中国IT行业的排头兵，这TMD的是啥世道啊。
<bye_bye> 要真是优胜劣汰... 为毛那么多党员去当官了.
<microcai> cleamoon: 不像 python ,明明是垃圾，非要和 c++竞争
<alvin_rxg> bye_bye: 因为“官”是优的 :D
<jusss> maplebeats: 你是90后？
<bye_bye> ...
<maplebeats> jusss: 恩
<cleamoon> microcai, python也不算是垃圾吧，顶多是大型不可燃物体，不过和c++竞争确实是想多了
<cleamoon> microcai, matlab还是很好用的
<alvin_rxg> bye_bye: 之于你个人，有个官的身份，是不是对自己是优的？
<cnchanghai> python 很实用  啊哈哈
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 九几的？
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 91
<bye_bye> alvin_rxg: 跑题了. 不是同一个优了.
<cfy> microcai: c++的智能指针这种，能做到多好？我用一个opencv库，号称它的一个class，会自动回收内存（当count为0时）
<cleamoon> maplebeats, ...几月？
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 5月。。。。你查户口啊
<cfy> microcai: 但是我这里用起来有问题，push_back到vector的操作
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 我想知道比你大还是小...
<microcai> cfy: 能写的好的只有 boost 一个而已。别的库实现的我都不信任他们的质量
<alvin_rxg> bye_bye: 不是吧… 我觉得这个“优”的判断都是从使用者/受用者自身出发判断的呀…
<jusss> maplebeats: 我比你大四个月
<bye_bye> maplebeats: 他算算你的生辰八字,然后跟你gaoij...
<cleamoon> microcai, stl？
<bye_bye> alv
<cleamoon> microcai, qt？
<cfy> microcai: 我改成clone一下以后再push_back.好像就没问题了。。。。。。
<maplebeats> bye_bye: ca
<bye_bye> alvin_rxg: 之前说的优, 是形容党员本身的.
<jusss> cleamoon: ni
<imtxc> q
<maplebeats> bye_bye: ni shi na ge
<alvin_rxg> maplebeats: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *gDYVcN*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<kk> alvin_rxg wakaka, ⇪ InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<jusss> cleamoon: 你也91？
<cleamoon> jusss, 是的
<maplebeats> alvin_rxg: .....
<bye_bye> maplebeats: ni shuo shen me?
<jusss> cleamoon: 几月
<alvin_rxg> maplebeats: 不是我干的…
<alvin_rxg> bye_bye: nah, 跑題了
<maplebeats> bye_bye: ni shi na ge
<bye_bye> maplebeats: 别闹, 闹多了都是泪
<maplebeats> bye_bye: 你是哪个==！
<microcai> cfy: 我说了，智能指针我只相信 boost 。其他的实现我都不信任。
<cfy> microcai: 嗯，有机会去看看代码。
<jusss> maplebeats: 他是新淫
<bye_bye> maplebeats: 我是新人, 企鹅哥.
<jusss> bye_bye: 新淫。你多大了
<bye_bye> jusss: 比你大.
<cfy> maplebeats: 说明你不熟悉irc命令 ：D
<maplebeats> cfy: 我不用命令。。
<madper_> .
<maplebeats> bye_bye: gxxx
<cfy> maplebeats: 点鼠标阿。
<jusss> 好神奇
<jusss> cfy有保护的。
<imadper_> 哇咔咔
<cnchanghai> cnchanghai 改名为 admin
<cleamoon> jusss, 本座10月
<jusss> haha
<maplebeats> cfy: 还是不会用
<imadper_> 哇咔咔
<cnchanghai> 怎么改 ？
<imadper_> cnchanghai: nick
<maplebeats> 好乱
<imadper_> maplebeats: bu luanya
<cnchanghai> nick rooter
<imadper_> cfy__: 插飞燕，lol
<cleamoon> if you cannot type chinese please use english. it's easier to understand.
<little_madper> ......
<cfy__> ....
<imadper_> wei mao
<cfy__> 恩, cfy就是插飞燕.
<imadper_> pin yin bu hao ma
<alvin_rxg> imadper_: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *elHja*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<imadper> 直接他
<imadper> 直接t
<imadper> 不废话.
<imadper_> imadper: 你心里有阴影
<alvin_rxg> :D
<little_madper> 真是烦。都踢了
<little_madper> 最讨厌乱改nick的了
<imadper> little_madper: ...
<imadper_> 我也是
<imadper_> 最讨厌没后缀的了
<ifvwm1> 还是这个好
<cleamoon> ...两个imadper？
<ifvwm1> 那天来个nick大变身吧
<imadper> 我的ip是你们伪造不出来的.
 * maplebeats 123
<iPerl> nb de
<iPerl> 1.202.102.100...
<ifvwm1> 北京的？
<imadper> ifvwm1: 四川的.
<ifvwm1> 北京电信？
<iPerl> imadper: 你快递到了。门开下
<ifvwm1> iPerl: 你咋知道，你们在一起睡？
<cleamoon> 我倒有个不明白的，大家上的都是不同的server，信息怎么同步的？难道就是server之间传信息？那多慢呀
<ifvwm1> maplebeats: 你咋不停上下
<maplebeats> ifvwm1: 我忘了我QQ密码
<cnchanghai> 可以让其现实内网IP不 ？
<ifvwm1> maplebeats: 直接去服务器改嘛
<maplebeats> ifvwm1: 你给我台服务器啊
<ifvwm1> maplebeats: 顺便给我找个7位扣扣号
<ifvwm1> maplebeats: tx的服务器呀
<ifvwm1> maplebeats: 把ofan的扣扣密码搞出来给我让我用两天
<maplebeats> ifvwm1: 我也想
<maplebeats> linux死机怎么调试啊。。。log里都没有信息
<imadper> maplebeats: vmcore
<iPerl> maplebeats: 这个问蛋蛋
<alvin_rxg> about:robots
<imadper> maplebeats: 你的panic信息呢?
<imadper> maplebeats: 用串口或者netcat导出来.
<maplebeats> imadper: 就是没有信息所以才郁闷啊
<imadper> maplebeats: 那你是hang住了?
<maplebeats> imadper: 我的panic信息就是卡住了。。
<maplebeats> imadper: 卡得死死的。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 你下次开kdump吧.
<maplebeats> imadper: 下次。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 然后留着vmcore.
<maplebeats> imadper: 这货死机的机率比较低，真是蛋疼
<imadper> maplebeats: 你是干啥的时候死机的?
<maplebeats> imadper: 任何时候都可能
<ifvwm1> 看片
<pityonline> 装了 python3 后 goagent 就不能用了……
<imadper> maplebeats: 试试这个: su -c "echo c > /proc/sysrq-trigger"
<maplebeats> pityonline: 。。。
 * ifvwm1 listening White Flag
<maplebeats> imadper: 这是什么
<pityonline> maplebeats: 唉，估计 goagent 用的是 python 2.7 什么的
<imadper> pityonline: rm /usr/bin/python && ln /usr/bin/python2.7 /usr/bin/python
<maplebeats> pityonline: 是的
<imadper> maplebeats: 你试试就知道了.
<maplebeats> imadper: 我才不试，不懂的命令打死也不用
<imadper> maplebeats: ==
<imadper> maplebeats: 哦, 这个是用来调试你的电脑能不能正常的panic的.
<pityonline> imadper: 用 pythone 2 的话 vimwiki 转 html 的脚本就不能用
<maplebeats> imadper: 正常的panic我遇见过。。。
<imadper> pityonline: 修改那个脚本的shbang.
<alvin_rxg> panic 還有能不能正常的？。。
<ifvwm1> 有点困了
<imadper> pityonline: #!/usr/bin/python3
<ifvwm1> 这是这一个月来这么早就困的
<pityonline> imadper: 你指让那个脚本只使用 python3，把默认的 python 改成 2.7 的？
<imadper> pityonline: 恩, 我是这么想的.
<pityonline> imadper: 我觉得应该可以，我试试
<imadper> pityonline: 不过不知道你是不是还有其他脚本也需要改.
<pityonline> imadper: 那个脚本里写的是 #!/usr/bin/env python3
<imadper> pityonline: 那就不会有问题的.
<pityonline> imadper:  我试下
<imadper> pityonline: 恩, 好.
<ifvwm1> 突然感觉moto的东东放音乐不是很差
<maplebeats> 谁说linux稳定的。。。
<pityonline> imadper: 不对呀，python --version 返回的是 2.7.2
<imadper> pityonline: 那你应该啥问题都没有才对呀.
<maplebeats> 我都用出阴影了
<iPerl> maplebeats: .....
<iPerl> maplebeats: 怎么不稳定了。。。。。
<ifvwm1> maplebeats: 那mac bsd unix吧
<pityonline> imadper: 哦，goagent log 里显示 Address already in use: ('127.0.0.1', 8087)
<maplebeats> iPerl: 在我的电脑上从来没稳定过。。。
<pityonline> imadper: 我重启下电脑试试吧
<maplebeats> ifvwm1: 本本支持不好。。
<imadper> pityonline: 不是python版本的问题
<pityonline> imadper: 嗯
<ifvwm1> maplebeats: bsd吧
<worm> 哪里有带Super键的键盘贴啊？我实在不想看窗户了……
<imadper> pityonline: 是说, 那个socket已经被占用了
<imadper> pityonline: 你换个端口就行了.
<maplebeats> ifvwm1: bsd不支持双显卡
<pityonline> imadper: 是的
<pityonline> imadper: 我先重启下电脑看看
<cleamoon> 今天大家都好贫呀
<\rs> imadper: adobe出字體了source sans pro
<\rs> open
<imadper> \rs: ttf-source-sans-pro 1.038-5 (33)    这个?
<imadper>     Adobe's fonts designed for user interfaces
<ifvwm1> maplebeats: win8
<MeaCu1pa> 虹桥机场大方，外面有wifi
<maplebeats> ifvwm1: 想过N次了
<imadper> \rs: 真心不好看... 还不是等宽度...
<ifvwm1> maplebeats: 那还不做出实际行动
<\rs> imadper: 是等寬啊。我現在monofur
<imadper> \rs: 我也是monofur
<imadper> \rs: monofur的. ; 太细了
<imadper> \rs: 分号看不见上面的那个点.
<imadper> \rs: 总看成逗号.
<imadper> ttf-inconsolata挺好看的.
<cleamoon> imadper, 用monaco
<imadper> 分号看不见上面的那个点.
<imadper> <imadper> \rs: 总看成逗号.
<imadper> ERC> ..................
<imadper> ...............
 * imadper 剪贴板快捷键按错了... sorry.
<iPerl> imadper: 修改字体
<imadper> cleamoon: 用过, 没有monofur好看, 所以想修改它.
 * imadper 困了
<cleamoon> imadper, ...你好挑
<iPerl> imadper: \rs: monofur在os x上渲染不错。。标点不细。。。
<imadper> iPerl: 没有os x设备.
<iPerl> imadper: \rs: 发现用多了以后，一点也不觉得monofur奇怪了
<imadper> iPerl: 本来就不奇怪...
<iPerl> imadper: 初看比较奇特
<imadper> 还好.
<iPerl> imadper: 自从用了monofur,org-mode tab再也不会对不齐了。。。
<MeaCu1pa> .
<iPerl> MeaCu1pa: 有空余岗位么？
 * iPerl 洗澡去。。。
<MeaCu1pa> iPerl: 这里买卖算主席的，给email我们可以发链接
<MeaCu1pa> 也可自己看
<worm> MeaCu1pa: 你怎么不叫MeaCulpa了？
<worm> 那个在/topic上面的“提问的智慧”链接断了，谁去修复下？
<MeaCu1pa> worm: 我在另外的设备，iPod
<MeaCu1pa> MeaCulpa: 。
<15SAAL9NG> 终于找到一个中国的ubuntu频道了
<iyzsong> o.o
<maplebeats> 15SAAL9NG: .。。
<MeaCu1pa> s/Ubuntu/irc
<15SAAL9NG> 你们也是用英语交流的？？
 * worm slaps 15SAAL9NG around a bit with a large fishpot.
<MeaCu1pa> 15SAAL9NG: 不，我们用命令
 * MeaCu1pa <<< 薯条
<15SAAL9NG> 命令，，
<worm> echo "We use commands" >/dev/stdout
<iyzsong> echo HELLO GJ!
<15SAAL9NG> 你们是不是接触ubuntu几年了？
<maplebeats> echo quit
<maplebeats> 15SAAL9NG: 这里没几个用ubuntu的
<MeaCu1pa> eval shit | tee ubuntu-cn
<15SAAL9NG> 那用什么
<15SAAL9NG> cent os?
<iyzsong> >.<
<maplebeats> 15SAAL9NG: WIN7呀
<worm> 我拿Ubuntu当Gentoo用，呵呵
<MeaCu1pa> ios
 * maplebeats ...我的yaourt坏了。。
<15SAAL9NG> well
<worm> 我同学的opkg坏了……我得ssh过去看看~
<maplebeats> 又好了。。
<iyzsong> ...
<worm> 所以，如果有什么问题，请使用 #ubuntu + Google Translate.
<Fa1c0n> IRC的昵称还可以注册吗？
<maplebeats> 3.6.4内核用了好久了。。
<maplebeats> Fa1c0n: 可以
<Fa1c0n> maplebeats: 怎么个方法呢？免费注册的嘛？？
<maplebeats> Fa1c0n: 恩～怎么注册忘了
<Fa1c0n> maplebeats: 恩，谢谢
<MeaCu1pa> 我擦，朝鲜威武，圣诞放卫星...这事只有上帝干过...
<worm> Fa1c0n: 看这里： http://freenode.net
<kk> worm wakaka, ⇪ About the Network
<iyzsong> .oO
<Fa1c0n> 恩
<worm> Fa1c0n: 然后PM nickserv
<15SAAL9NG> google在中国不怎么好用，搜不到什么东西
<Fa1c0n> worm: 恩，我试试……
<worm> /privmsg nickserv
<pityonline> 奇怪，怎么好像是我的这里的 goagent 出了问题？
<maplebeats> 15SAAL9NG: 这个就看自己了。。。
<maplebeats> pityonline: 速度很慢，但是能用
<pityonline> 虽然我装了 python3，但启动 goagent 的时候输入的是 python2.7.2
<maplebeats> pityonline: goagent是py2的吧
<pityonline> maplebeats: 刚重启后只有第一次能翻，打开一个页面还没完全打开呢，然后就打不开呢
<pityonline> maplebeats: 是的
<worm> 为啥kk在看到freenode的官网的时候会邪恶地笑呢？
<worm> Fa1c0n: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<kk> worm wakaka, ⇪ freenode: frequently-asked questions
<worm> 我发几个网址来测试下kk吧…… http://osu.ppy.sh
<kk> worm wakaka, ⇪ osu! - rhythm is just a click away
<worm> http://zh.wikipedia.org
<kk> worm ⇪ ti: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<MeaCu1pa> 老婆落地，接机咯
<worm> http://uncyclopedia.hk/wiki/喵喵喵喵喵
<iPerl> MeaCu1pa: 在机场阿
<Fa1c0n> worm: 其中的NickServ应该就是自己的昵称对把？
<worm> http://127.0.0.1
<MeaCu1pa> 嗯
<worm> Fa1c0n: 对了，你看Freenode FAQ上面的说明吧。
<MeaCu1pa> iPerl: 你要来我摸？
<Fa1c0n> 恩，正在英文的看呢！嘿嘿
<worm> 虽然我也没注册昵称……我这昵称被一个Bot注册了……
<jusss> maplebeats: 你那个chinanet支持无线拨号？
<MeaCu1pa> 不说了接人了
<iPerl> MeaCu1pa: 这个，因为我要毕业了。找出路。嗯
<maplebeats> jusss: 不知道呃。。。chinanet我用不起了，太贵了
<worm> 等等，应该只要该password，然后加上你的e-mail就好了。/msg NickServ REGISTER password youremail@example.com
<maplebeats> jusss: chinanet有线是可以拔号的
<worm> 他会自动注册你的当前昵称的。
<worm> NickServ是那个昵称注册机
<jusss> maplebeats: 原来是有线...
<maplebeats> jusss: 。。我的意思是固定电话号码可以无线拔号。。。手机号没试过
<jusss> maplebeats: 有线用pppoe，无线用wpa_supplicant，手机用pppd，这样会很cool吧
<maplebeats> jusss: 这样会很2
<jusss> maplebeats: 那一个nm全搞定不2吗
<MeaCu1pa> Perl 码字的工作好找，但都要exp
<maplebeats> jusss: 这个叫无脑
<jusss> maplebeats: 那什么算正常
<maplebeats> jusss: 把电脑砸了
<jusss> maplebeats: 换win就正常了
<maplebeats> jusss: win的网络设置脑残死了
<jusss> maplebeats: 不会吧
<jusss> maplebeats: 不是只设置下网络属性就行了吗在control里
<maplebeats> jusss: 你那是一般设置
<jusss> win7改名叫啥网络中心
<maplebeats> https://twitter.com/bi119aTe5hXk/status/275227140813910016/photo/1
<kk> maplebeats wakaka, ⇪ Twitter / bi119aTe5hXk: “都说了列表正在读取中，不要老戳人家>A<！” ...
<maplebeats> 这是什么语言
<jusss> maplebeats: 那你还想设置啥高级d
<maplebeats> jusss: 很多
<jusss> maplebeats: 设置再多也不会变成免费上网有啥用，系统升级再快也不能把pc升级成mac有啥用，
<maplebeats> jusss: 虽然不能免费上网。。。但是能共享上网==！
<jusss> maplebeats: 怎么共享，还不是加外部设备，
<jusss> maplebeats: 你博客为啥是up do？
<maplebeats> jusss: 谁说的
<maplebeats> jusss: 因为那个down的后面两个字母被省了
<jusss> maplebeats: up down dw dn 不好吗
<jusss> maplebeats: 产生歧义
<maplebeats> jusss: 看你怎么样了
<maplebeats> jusss: s/样/想/g
<jusss> maplebeats: 你笔记本键盘上那个锁略应该是pageup pagedn吧
<maplebeats> jusss: 咦。。真的是
<jusss> maplebeats: 你锁略没原则呀...
<maplebeats> jusss: 无所谓了。。。博客就是给我自己一个警示的。。所以里面代码写得这么烂我也不更新就是为了看自己以前有多么傻
<jusss> maplebeats: ...
<jusss> maplebeats: 好吧，我正在看你博客
<jusss> maplebeats: 话说你博客可以匿名留言吧
<maplebeats> jusss: 当然。。不可以
<maplebeats> jusss: 全都必须输。。。当然。。。如果你乱输的话。。。就相当于匿名了
<jusss> maplebeats: ...网络需要自由
<jusss> maplebeats: 把网站和邮箱去掉，只留昵称和评论算了，简洁
<maplebeats> jusss: 没有邮箱通知了啊
<jusss> maplebeats: 又不是所有人都有网站
<alvin_rxg> jusss: -1
<maplebeats> jusss: 而且那代码写得太烂了，我自己都看不懂了。。。
<jusss> maplebeats: ...我也看不懂自己以前写的东东，看自己以前写的东东&修改，太恶心
<maplebeats> jusss: 所以我就选择了放在哪里祸害别人
<jusss> maplebeats: 你学通信的？
<jusss> maplebeats: 具体啥方向
<maplebeats> jusss: 恩
<maplebeats> jusss: 不知道！
<iPerl> maplebeats: .
<jusss> maplebeats: ...
<jusss> maplebeats: 你专业名称总该知道吧
<iPerl> jusss: 或许是 网络通信
<maplebeats> jusss: 电子信息工程（通信方向）。。好像是这样子的
<iPerl> jusss: 或许是 互联网通信
<jusss> maplebeats: 我也通信
<maplebeats> jusss: 握手
<jusss> iPerl: 你又是啥专业
<iPerl> jusss: maplebeats 的专业。方向嵌入式
 * maplebeats 通信是我见过最2的专业，没有之一
<iPerl> maplebeats: 为啥？
<maplebeats> iPerl: 因为我讨厌
<iPerl> maplebeats: .
<jusss> iPerl: maplebeats ，咱三都是通信呀，不容易看到同僚
<iPerl> jusss: 我是电子阿，电子很多的。
<maplebeats> iPerl: 电子的是学什么的
<jusss> iPerl: 我是无线网络优化
<iPerl> maplebeats: 嵌入式那些东西
<iPerl> jusss: 听上去就很高级
<iPerl> maplebeats: jusss: 我就是个玩芯片的。。。。
<iPerl> 没什么技术含量。。。
<jusss> iPerl: 很讨厌这个网络优化
<maplebeats> iPerl: jusss 你们都好高级
<iPerl> maplebeats: 那你呢？
<jusss> iPerl: 玩芯片还不搞基...
<iPerl> jusss: 和搞基有什么关系？
<maplebeats> iPerl: 我？打酱油的
<jusss> iPerl: 高级，打错了
<iPerl> maplebeats: ca....
<iPerl> jusss: 哦。我感觉很水的。。。
<iPerl> maplebeats: 还是 打酱油好
<jusss> iPerl: 嗯，我很水
<maplebeats> 至今没搞明白我们专业做什么的，快毕业了都
<CyrusYzGTt> maplebeats§ 看AV專業戶
<jusss> ...
<happyaron> maplebeats: 你是啥专业？
<jusss> 于
<jusss> 是我 rm -rf /lib 了。没有看错，我把/lib文件
<jusss> 夹删了！而且还是带-r的哦！于是…不想说
<jusss> 了。
<maplebeats> happyaron: 不知道
<happyaron> maplebeats: 通信？烟酒僧？
<maplebeats> happyaron: 小本
<maplebeats> jusss: 呃。。。
<happyaron> maplebeats: 大几？
<maplebeats> happyaron: 大四
<happyaron> o
<iyzsong> ...
<happyaron> 上IRC来好多好多人都不认识了
<maplebeats> happyaron: 正常。。。
<maplebeats> happyaron: 管它认不认识。。
<jusss> maplebeats: 你在平板上用过gnome shell？
<maplebeats> jusss: mei
<adam8157> pityonline: finally...
<jusss> maplebeats: 那个触摸板双指代替鼠标滚轮不需要xfce，直接在X下就可以了
<jusss> maplebeats: 你的触摸板支持几点
<maplebeats> jusss: 要设置。。。
<maplebeats> jusss: 我是夸xfce的默认设置。。
<Guest55369> 现在pidgin qq不能用了？
<jusss> maplebeats: 我的貌似自带的默认就能用s双指代替滚轮
<maplebeats> Guest55369: 有个lwqq
<Guest55369> libqq不行？
<maplebeats> jusss: 是有的。。。但是有些桌面环境默认不是
<Guest55369> maplebeats: 我试试
<maplebeats> Guest55369: 不知道，好像不行了
<jusss> maplebeats: 你的博客文章这么少...
<Guest55369> maplebeats: 没办法，很多亲人朋友都用ＱＱ
<z4139jq> webQQ好像用不了语音视频
<maplebeats> jusss: 以前博客的文章全丢失了
<maplebeats> Guest55369: qq约炮神器
<z4139jq> google talk的语音可以，视频还没有试
<maplebeats> z4139jq: 用flash还行
<Guest55369> maplebeats: ...........
<jusss> maplebeats: 没备份？
<pityonline> adam8157: 嗯
<maplebeats> jusss: 备份了。。。或许。。
<jusss> maplebeats: 你cet4过了？
<maplebeats> jusss: 肯定过了啊
<z4139jq> 呵呵
<maplebeats> z4139jq: 呵what
<z4139jq> 肯定过了啊
<z4139jq> 我在想这个回答
<maplebeats> z4139jq: ......
<z4139jq> 我有个同学过了四次
<z4139jq> 差的分数是等差数列
<jusss_> maplebeats: 我这次考
<maplebeats> z4139jq: 我也考了很多次。。。
<maplebeats> jusss_: 我也要考。。。六级
<jusss_> maplebeats: 一年考两次吧
<z4139jq> 六级我考了一次
<maplebeats> jusss_: 恩
<z4139jq> 开始的时候有个姑娘耳机坏了，给她整
<jusss_> maplebeats: 四级有啥经验
<z4139jq> 整完听力差不多了，好像那次系统也truble了
<maplebeats> jusss_: 别提了，有阴影
<z4139jq> 9494，跳过
<jusss_> ...
<z4139jq> 经验？高手还是说一下吧
<jusss_> maplebeats: 我想报这次的二级c
<jusss_> maplebeats: 现在正在报名中
<z4139jq> 有请ju3s
<maplebeats> jusss_: 二级C。。。闭眼就能过
<jusss_> maplebeats: 但我怕过不了
<z4139jq> 怕什么，你有没有做几套题感觉一下？
<jusss_> maplebeats: 我c很差
<maplebeats> jusss_: 我当年C水平也差，还不是过了
<jusss_> 感觉很简单，就是不会
<z4139jq> 哈哈，这感觉是错觉吧
<maplebeats> jusss_: 考试很无脑的。。。
<jusss_> maplebeats: 我不会那些特殊叠加的运算符，我也不喜也没用过那样的运算符
<z4139jq> 你自己有没有独立写过代码
<jusss_> 写过
<z4139jq> 恩，那基本上操作没问题了
<jusss_> 写过helloworld
<z4139jq> 擦
<z4139jq> 哈哈
<z4139jq> 我想起一个很无语的helloworld版本
<z4139jq> 用到了DI
<maplebeats> z4139jq: GNU hello world？
<jusss_> 也模仿着写过thread winsock socket
<z4139jq> 是在spring的一本书上的引例
<jusss_> di是啥
<iyzsong> 同问
<z4139jq> dependency injection
<z4139jq> 依赖注入
<iyzsong> 不明觉厉
<z4139jq> 呵呵，比方说你要上班需要一部车
<jusss_> dict.cn/injection
<z4139jq> 但是动态决定用哪辆车
<alvin_rxg> Title: injection是什么意思_injection在线翻译_英语_读音_用法_例句_海词词典 (@ dict.cn)
<z4139jq> 以某种方式告诉框架，框架帮你配车，呵呵
<jusss_> maplebeats: 你博客连接的那几个搞笑
<maplebeats> jusss_: 搞笑？
<jusss_> maplebeats: 语言幽默
<jusss_> maplebeats: 南瓜 q，d
<maplebeats> jusss_: ==!
<z4139jq1> 还不睡啊，同志们
<jusss_> maplebeats: 你们都有博客，就我没有，呜呜
<maplebeats> jusss_: 自己建啊
<z4139jq1> 哈哈
<z4139jq1> 我也没有
<jusss_> maplebeats: 买vps？
<z4139jq1> 不至于吧
<maplebeats> jusss_: 都可以。。。我以前就是用的vps
<z4139jq1> 不过这个玩起来挺爽的
<jusss_> maplebeats: 买哪个vps？一月多少软妹币
<maplebeats> jusss_: burst的
<jusss_> maplebeats: 一月多少
<maplebeats> jusss_: 35
<jusss_> maplebeats: 哦
<maplebeats> jusss_: 很贵是吧
<maplebeats> jusss_: 我也这么觉得
<abine1> 惊喜！新版Raspberry Pi配备500万摄像头
<abine1> http://www.eeboard.com/news/%E6%83%8A%E5%96%9C%EF%BC%81%E6%96%B0%E7%89%88raspberry-pi%E9%85%8D%E5%A4%87500%E4%B8%87%E6%91%84%E5%83%8F%E5%A4%B4/
<kk> abine1 wakaka, ⇪ 惊喜！新版Raspberry Pi配备500万摄像头 | 爱板网
<jusss_> maplebeats: 那域名呢
<maplebeats> jusss_: 域名一年50多
<maplebeats> jusss_: 不同域名不同价格
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 哪里的vps这么便宜？
<maplebeats> cleamoon: burst的啊
<jusss_> maplebeats: 470.一年，
<jusss_> maplebeats: 贵呀
<maplebeats> jusss_: 一年350,VPS
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 的确不贵，不过cpu一般
<abine1> 卖一个域名
<abine1> 谁要？
<maplebeats> abine1: 拿出来show show
<jusss_> abine1: 地址
<BluebirdShao> 兄弟们，windows 平台下的啊D工具还真的很变态呀
<maplebeats> abine1: fuck.org么
<maplebeats> BluebirdShao: 那是什么
<abine1> IXXX
<abine1> niniux，com
<jusss_> cleamoon: 合买vps咋样
<maplebeats> abine1: 我想要个loli域名
<jusss_> cleamoon: 一年350这个
<BluebirdShao> maplebeats: 目前我的理解是一款 asp 网站的注入工具，可以通过它获取网站数据库的信息，真TM牛呀
<abine1> 交钱就有了
<cleamoon> jusss_, 关键是我就想玩...用很少...
<maplebeats> BluebirdShao: 恩～～看了下，厉害
<abine1> 那些大公司注册了一大票
<z4139jq1> 什么工具
<jusss_> cleamoon: 我也想玩
<jusss_> cleamoon: 或者说学习下
<BluebirdShao> 不知道 linux 平台有没有更牛的注入工具呢，linux 下这么多黑客，没理由没有的
<abine1> 有吧
<cleamoon> jusss_, 还是找免费的吧...有限时免费的...
<abine1> 无线破解的工具就是有了
<jusss_> cleamoon: 了
<jusss_> cleamoon: 哦
<BluebirdShao> 刚才用阿D工具竟然进了一家网站的后台，太牛了
<abine1> 等下去你家查水表了
<maplebeats> BluebirdShao: 哪家2B网站
<abine1> BluebirdShao: 等下去你家
<cleamoon> BluebirdShao, 注入工具是给script kiddie用的，linux下都直接用命令
<BluebirdShao> maplebeats: 一家工贸学院的网站，密码竟然是 admin
<cleamoon> jusss_, amazon的似乎也不贵
<abine1> 看你交水费了么？
<maplebeats> BluebirdShao: 哦。。。注意下你家的水表
<jusss_> cleamoon: e2？
<BluebirdShao> 这个月还真没交
<abine1> EC2
<maplebeats> BluebirdShao: 学校网站都是学生的毕业设计。。。
<abine1> 那是作业
<cleamoon> jusss_, yes
<maplebeats> abine1: 哦，原来已经成作业了啊
<BluebirdShao> 不过那管理员的密码也太二了
<abine1> 没及格
<abine1> 那个买票的网站不也是作业么？
<z4139jq1> 哈哈，作业啊
<z4139jq1> 很多店里的无线路由器密码也没改
<BluebirdShao> 直接 admin
<abine1> Yes
<z4139jq1> 恩，据说他们都挂科了
<abine1> 但是你能连接上么？
<maplebeats> 我家无线路由也是admin
<abine1> 我的也是哦
<abine1> 我的都是默认的
<abine1> 没改密码
<maplebeats> z4139jq1: 。。。真相了，不仅挂了，还重修了
<BluebirdShao> 我去你们家用网络
<abine1> 我的网络没有加密
<z4139jq1> 恩，店里一般是有公开wifi帐号密码，登入就可以admin了
<abine1> 不过我的网络是隐藏的
<z4139jq1> 哈哈，想当年毕业前我补考都搞了一个月
<abine1> 没有广播SSID
<z4139jq1> 恩，wep的密码容易破吧
<abine1> 因为加密了，我用的那些路由器就连接恶不上了
<maplebeats> 我广播了ssid，但是密码只有18位
<z4139jq1> 哈哈
<abine1> 连接不上
<abine1> 做了一些限制
<abine1> 就是MAC限制
<BluebirdShao> 谁有破解无线网络密码的教程呀，让俺也学两招
<BluebirdShao> :)
<abine1> 网上大把
<alvin_rxg> BluebirdShao: backtrack
<abine1> 用Ubuntu就可以了
<BluebirdShao> abine1: 网上那些都是胡扯的
<abine1> 你需要有一个支持混合模式的无线网卡
<jusss_> cleamoon: e2需要银行卡，yunfan搞过
<abine1> 在Ubuntu下面就可以破解了
<jusss_> cleamoon:https://chunkhost.com/
<alvin_rxg> BluebirdShao: http://www.backtrack-linux.org/
<kk> jusss_ wakaka, ⇪ ChunkHost
<abine1> 我用来自己破解自己的无线路由器
<alvin_rxg> BluebirdShao: 當然只看教程，程序的話每個 linux 發行版都有。除了部分 backtrack 自己做的東西
<abine1> 实验的
<z4139jq1> 自己破自己，好玩
<abine1> 嗯
<cleamoon> jusss_, 这个不错，看看
<BluebirdShao> alvin_rxg: 好牛的一个发行版呀
<alvin_rxg> BluebirdShao: 它是以安全爲主的發行版，跟安全有關的東西都可以去那上面找資料。
<BluebirdShao> niubility
<z4139jq1> http://www.reactos.org/zh/index.html
<kk> z4139jq1 wakaka, ⇪ Frontpage - ReactOS Website
<alvin_rxg> BluebirdShao: 其他還有很多的 http://distrowatch.com/search.php?category=Security
<z4139jq1> OS的项目确实很多啊
<jusss_> cleamoon: 试用告诉我结果
<BluebirdShao> linux 默认所有端口都是关闭的，根本无从入侵
<z4139jq1> 最近看了几集疑犯追踪，那瘸腿哥简直就是视防火墙为无物
<alvin_rxg> BluebirdShao: 才不是呢…
<jusss_> alvin_rxg: 给我推荐几个国外免费vps
<alvin_rxg> jusss_: vps 免費的就別想了
<jusss_> alvin_rxg: 为啥
<alvin_rxg> jusss_: 搭個 gae 多簡單啊。。
<jusss_> alvin_rxg: 又不仅仅为了翻墙
<alvin_rxg> 那沒了
<BluebirdShao> 最近我的 goagent 根本用不了
<BluebirdShao> 而且连 appengine.google.com 都访问不了
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Welcome to Google App Engine (@ google.com)
<jusss_> alvin_rxg: 做个中文成人文学网站在外国的vps上
<cleamoon> jusss_, 还没结果...告诉我full capacity now，让我等...
<BluebirdShao> 真是不行，goagent 连不上，有谁在用 goagent 的吗？能连上不
<zuriaake> ?
<jusss_> cleamoon: http://vpsroll.tuita.com/
<kk> jusss_ wakaka, ⇪ VPS ROLL
<BluebirdShao> jusss_: atfind.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: VPN 已更新―欢迎访问本网站 (@ atfind.com)
<BluebirdShao> jusss_: 目前还没有用过，不清楚能不能用，虚拟机刚被木马感染了，正在重装中呢
<BluebirdShao> 如果 gae 能用的话，就不需要搞那么麻烦了，哎
<jusss_> vpn还杀毒软件检测，这么脑残的话也说的出来
<z4139jq1> 呵呵
<jusss_> 智商无下限
<z4139jq1> 理解理解，并不是都知道vpn的原理嘛
<BluebirdShao> jusss_: 你已经下载啦？可以用 vpn 不？
<jusss_> BluebirdShao: 我没开机
<BluebirdShao> jusss_: 你人才
<jusss_> BluebirdShao: 手机等
<jusss_> BluebirdShao: 手机登录的
<jusss_> 算了
<jusss_> 睡觉去
<jusss_> 国人就是那么搞笑，唉
<abine1> 回来了
<abine1> ç´¯
<z4139jq1> 英文的那个ubuntu频道好热闹啊
<BluebirdShao> 因为那边现在是白天时间
<BluebirdShao> 而我们快要睡觉啦
<z4139jq1> 对于我来说，白天到了
<z4139jq1> 哥几个明儿不上班啊
<cleamoon> z4139jq1, 你在哪？
<z4139jq1> 呵呵，我在大陆啊，只是白天起得晚，晚上睡得晚
<z4139jq1> 喔，应该说睡得早
<cleamoon> z4139jq1, 那你的白天很短
<alvin_rxg> Sun Dec  2 17:19:27 CET 2012
<z4139jq1> 呵呵，可以这么说
<z4139jq1> 孤独的夜又是如此漫长啊
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我还没用出latex到底哪里好......
<cleamoon> z4139jq1, 撸
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 多用用 libreoffice 就知道了 :D
<z4139jq1> 呵呵，没有炮台啊
<cleamoon> al
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 那个根本没法使...
<cleamoon> z4139jq1, ...妹子？
<alvin_rxg> :D
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 所以，要麼 windows, 要麼 latex/LyX
<z4139jq1> 你妹
<z4139jq1> 哈哈
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ...........
<cleamoon> z4139jq1, ？
<z4139jq1> 我擦，我现在就撸，行了吧
<cleamoon> ...
<z4139jq1> cleamoon: 神马情况，还不寝
<cleamoon> z4139jq1, 刚5点半
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 你用vim写latex吗？
<z4139jq1> cleamoon: 恩，该回家吃饭了，亲
<cleamoon> z4139jq1, 就在家
<z4139jq1> cleamoon: 呵呵
<saimazoon> cleamoon, 你认识AuCTeX吗？
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 不用emacs呀
<saimazoon> cleamoon, 用emacs编辑latex课文真容易
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 那要先会emacs呀....
<saimazoon> 你从来没有试一试用emacs吗
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 试过，记不住快捷键
<BluebirdShao> cleamoon: emacs 值得你长久使用
<z4139jq1> 同意
<cleamoon> 编辑器好用就好了...vim不也一样吗...
<BluebirdShao> cleamoon: 哦，那更好啦，不用学  emacs 了
<z4139jq1> 9494，关键是拥有自己的神器
<BluebirdShao> 用好一款就行了
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 死哪去了？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 想女人 ing..
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, .....你好寂寞
<alvin_rxg> 我寂寞寂寞就好
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 问个，你用vim写latex吗？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 一输入成对的东西后面就给我自动加上<++>怎么解决？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 把 latex-suite 刪了
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 那还怎么用latex了.....
<alvin_rxg> :D
<alvin_rxg> 其實也沒幾個命令啊…
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 哦，你说的是vim-latexsuite吧...
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 不过没了latexsuite也就没办法把section之类的合起来了....
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Using_folders_with_latex
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: Using folders with latex - Vim Tips Wiki
<whatsup> a;lskdjf;lkasjf;lksajdf
<whatsup> test
<kk> whatsup, 点点点.  ㍘ 
<whatsup> ???
<whatsup> can you speak chinese?
<cnchanghai> 可以
<whatsup> 这里是干嘛的？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 好麻烦...凑活用吧....
<whatsup> 88
<z4139jq1> whatsup 把我搞懵了
<cnchanghai> I have to sleeping now
<z4139jq1> nice dream, bye
<cnchanghai> byebye
<whatsup> 怎么蒙了
<whatsup> 我不会用这货
<whatsup> QQ聊
<z4139jq1> 呵呵
<z4139jq1> 你不是进来了吗，还发言了，不是用得很好嘛
<whatsup> how can I @someone ?
<whatsup> you know that?
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 得了...直接用vim替换掉所有<++>吧....明明不能正常编译，为什么加上这个功能...
<whatsup> 还会窜频道啊 ？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 你可以看看 latexsuite 有沒有相關的設置
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: http://vim-latex.sourceforge.net/documentation/latex-suite/customizing-latex-suite.html
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: 11 Customizing Latex-Suite
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ...太麻烦了...莫非你带着<++>的tex文件编译的过？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 我不用 latexsuite 啊
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 不過按你說的，我想看看 latexsuite 裏邊的東西了。把我想要的加入到我的 vimrc 裏邊
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, latexsuite是1.91mb的代码...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: http://pastebin.com/EbW0hWb3
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 你的？
<alvin_rxg> yo. 批量註釋是我同學的
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 看起来不错，收了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] vim 可以配置去掉那个 <++> ，我前几天在 vim-cn 的群里听说过，不过我不记得怎么配置了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] gmail 里的聊天记录不能搜索 <++> 。白天我到另一个机器上搜索 pidgin 的本地记录，查一下怎么配置吧。
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 多谢
<whatsup1> hello
<kk> whatsup1, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<fivesheep> yo
<whatsup1> :quit
<whatsup1> :q
<ofan> yooooooooo
<fivesheep> ofan: yo
<ofan> 饿了~
<kk>  06:22
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍟ 
<jusss> kk: 也就你好
<kk> jusss, 您好！  ㍟ 
<jusss> kk: wakaka
<kk> jusss, 你有孩子吗？  ㍟ 
<jusss> kk: 没
#ubuntu-cn 2013-11-25
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 已手动更新到3.8,为何系统还推送3.5的内核 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452618 已手动更新到3.8,为何系统还推送3.5的内核 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanlif — 2013-11-25 7:33
<MeaCulpa> .
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 你摸上班则会没早
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 阿？
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 你摸上班这么早
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 一般是9点阿，这还早
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 不符合你摸的身份和地位啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 民工有毛身份地位
<Niac> 不是说有身份证的人都是有身份的吗
<Niac> 可惜我的丢了
<MeaCulpa> Niac: 绝大多数英联邦成员都没有身份了
<Niac> MeaCulpa 我社会主义的优越性油然而生
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46258/why-i-use-a-20-year-old-ibm-model-m-keyboard
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 为什么我要使用一个 20 年前的 IBM 老键盘 - 开源中国社区
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 这货taobao有的卖
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46238/firefox-cn-do-some-evil?p=1#comments
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 谋智中国被发现“do some evil” - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46254/microsoft-take-over-skype-in-china
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 微软正式接手 Skype 中国业务 - 开源中国社区
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 有人会用FF中国版?
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 有吧，不知道去ftp下原版的
<onlylove> 喵咪咪的，搞毛，这么大人了，还要他教我商业行为准则和道德规范？
<onlylove> 还得用MSIE和flash这俩坑货
<happyaron> onlylove: 给mozilla官方写邮件啦
<onlylove> happyaron: 给mozilla写信做啥
<onlylove> happyaron: 这个就和tom版的skype一样的
<onlylove> happyaron: 谋智版firefox
<freeflying> happyaron, 让他们炒了宫力?
<happyaron> onlylove: 谋智中国那事情啦 https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/
<^k^> happyaron ⇪ ti: Home of the Mozilla Project — Mozilla
<happyaron> freeflying: 修理修理嘛
<happyaron> freeflying: 炒肯定不会的
<onlylove> happyaron: 我记得墙内会自动重定向
<happyaron> freeflying: 这只能算监管不力，从管理角度来说上应该不是多大事。
<happyaron> onlylove: 看刚才那链接，上来就写We are mozilla Doing good is part of our code
<onlylove> happyaron: 到中国就变味了
<happyaron> freeflying: 反正我是从来不用谋智版的，不合口味。
<freeflying> happyaron, 干我屁事,我连firefox都不用的
<happyaron> freeflying: lol 我是firefox铁丝啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 结果1404要换chromium了貌似……
<freeflying> 自打chrome一出,我就不用firefox了
<freeflying> 其实我也没怎么用过firefox
<happyaron> freeflying: 准备换safari吧
<freeflying> chrome之前我大多用konqueror
<freeflying> safari也很二
<freeflying> chrome现在满足我需求
<happyaron> lol
<freeflying> 其实吧不用电脑才是正道啊
<onlylove> 脑残的测试，丫的MSIE都不好用，还要个power cam
<MeaCulpa> 在国内就操蛋
<jyf> happyaron: 你和我说eeprom做啥？
<MeaCulpa> 不过FF不是Skype, 这样真不太妥当
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: chrome鼠标里程过高
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 和其他google产品一个德行，过分依赖鼠标和眼力
<happyaron> jyf: 要烧个flash，不知用啥编程器。试试问你看知不知道。
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 啥叫里程过高啊
<jyf> happyaron: 这个好像通用的就可以吧
<jyf> happyaron: 让ee送你一个吧
<onlylove> 。员工和其他用户在使用这些通信服务和数据时，应了解其隐私不受保护。
<onlylove> 什么傻逼规定
<happyaron> jyf: 已经入手了 tl866cs
<onlylove> happyaron: 直接用jtag写好了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 就是得不停的点，不停的游走才能完成某功能
<happyaron> onlylove: 有的话还说啥……
<happyaron> onlylove: 引不出来jtag啊
<jyf> jtag的那个镇脚为何那么贵
<onlylove> happyaron: 木有jtag？什么破烂啊……你看看对应芯片厂商有啥通用编程器不，
<jyf> 针脚
<jyf> onlylove: 针脚太贵 厂商出了 你也未必肯去买
<onlylove> jyf: jtag可以在刷砖的时候把刷砖的机器救回来
<jyf> onlylove: 一个破芯片 砖了再买个就是了
<happyaron> onlylove: 没spec，接jtag不如弄个编程器随便刷芯片了。
<jyf> 何况有的厂商已经开始设计刷不砖的了
<iMadper> freeflying: 你支付宝帐号私信给俺, 俺给你发邮费过去. 多谢了!
<jyf> iMadper: 又买什么？
<iMadper> jyf: 耳机, 已经买完了. 还没给候总运费
<djwong_> 请问我用gmail找回密码为什么一直没有收到额
<jyf> 话说当年的小灵通是 接入pstn还是voip?
<jyf> iMadper: 你怎么一天到晚买耳机呢
<iMadper> jyf: 我上个耳机是今年三月份的时候的事情了
<iMadper> jyf: 不过, 有时候这个频道里别人买,我就跟着聊一聊
<jyf> iMadper: 我一天到晚看你聊这个 铁三角什么的
<iMadper> jyf: 对
<freeflying> linux下咋抓dvd iso
<MeaCulpa> http://i.imm.io/1kOXl.jpeg
<freeflying> iMadper, MeaCulpa happyaron ^^
<jyf> iMadper: 你都听些什么歌呢 我喜欢听声乐 应该用什么增强效果？
<iMadper> freeflying: 抓dvd iso是啥意思?
<jyf> iMadper: 肌肉不错 可以做两个全家桶
<happyaron> freeflying: cp
<iMadper> jyf: ... ...
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=XXX.iso
<jyf> 不过没脂肪 入口不一定好吃
<jyf> iMadper: 回答正题 不要分心
<iMadper> jyf: 不知道声乐用啥
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 靠谱点的话，mkisofs
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 合并百度影音的离线数据 with python 2.1 bdv格式的更新 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452622 最近百度影音的离线下载文件，格式有新变化。 经过分析，是bdv格式又有新格式，从最初的bdv0001，到bdv.config 的file。。。。，这次更新的格式是直接包含一个片段，其中还有使用guid绑定索引和文件名。 新版本
<^k^> ─> 以“#EXTM3U”作为标识，并且输出格式是mpeg2（通过GSpot检查的）。 以下是新的moviefmt.py脚本，主程序还是复 …
<jyf> iMadper: 那你圈子里的人肯定知道 你帮我了解下嘛
<iMadper> jyf: 没啥圈子, 就是自己去论坛看. 不过, 我还是第一次见到声乐...
<freeflying> iMadper, rip dvd
<jyf> iMadper: 就是曲子啊 大佬 你难道没听过交响乐？
<jyf> 草 我说错了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 还有更不靠谱的，直接把 /dev/XXX 给cat进iso
<jyf> 声乐是人声
<iMadper> jyf: 声乐, 不是帕瓦罗蒂那样的....
<jyf> 纠正为我喜欢听器乐
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 乃真是不靠谱啊
<freeflying> dvd有加密,咋能直接cp呢
<freeflying> 又不是cd
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 都说了不靠谱
<freeflying> lol
<iMadper> freeflying: acidrip
<imtxc> 早
<MeaCulpa> freeflying:  自己去搞isoinfo 之类吧
<iMadper> jyf: jyf: 交响乐有的是呀. 你听小编制还是大编制?
<freeflying> imtxc, 都几钿了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你说的是那种影音dvd....
<iMadper> jyf: 大型的交响乐比较难, 预算估计挺高的
<freeflying> iMadper, 乃固然高帅富啊
<imtxc> freeflying: lol, 壕侯总
<freeflying> 果然
<jyf> iMadper: 我只是举例而已 你可以听一个曲子 叫 antarctica echo 南极物语的主题曲 范吉利斯创作的
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 问题是，你为啥要把加密部分放在作iso这步来解决
<imtxc> jyf: 交响必须 HD650 啊， cc iMadper
<iMadper> freeflying: 咋了又... 给我你的支付宝帐号, 我给你邮费呀
<jyf> iMadper: 那个就有不少大场面 我觉得我目前的音箱效果不是很好
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我有的dvd直接cat进iso, 然后播放时候mplayer直接iso
<iMadper> imtxc: 随身的话, 必须ie80呀  cc jyf
<jyf> imtxc: 别来忽悠哥
<freeflying> iMadper, 交响乐每个耳放你咋听呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 我12块钱的地摊儿耳机照样听交响乐~  不过这次, 是jyf要买, 我不听交响乐的
 * MeaCulpa 音乐的价值不在载体在内容...
 * MeaCulpa Play Pussy除外
<freeflying> iMadper, 一套下来的价格够去北大纪念讲堂现场听好多次了
<onlylove> freeflying: 你这个看情况，普通的直接dd就可以
<iMadper> freeflying: 是.
<freeflying> onlylove, 哦
<onlylove> freeflying: 如果是那种坏道加密的，丫的，找windows吧
<MeaCulpa> http://www.gnu.org/software/hello/
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: Hello - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation
<freeflying> iMadper, 北大貌似还有50的票
<MeaCulpa> 这货居然有更新，难道是工具链有变化
<onlylove> freeflying: alcohol120，你懂得
<freeflying> iMadper, 鸟蛋里的环境确实赞啊
<freeflying> onlylove, lol
<jyf> iMadper: 我特么问的是要什么样的增强效果 不是问要买什么音箱
 * jyf 买音箱会破产的
<iMadper> jyf: 没说音箱... 说耳机呢
<iMadper> jyf: 要乐器分离度
<iMadper> jyf: 声场
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 音箱我家就很便宜
<jyf> iMadper: 我问增强效果 播放器都有什么增强效果 我不知道选哪个
<iMadper> jyf: 这个呀, 啥都不需要
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 耳机主要需要降噪吧
<iMadper> jyf: 把所有增强关了就行了
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 也许只是把copyright那个最近年份修改下而已 我有看到一个项目就是这样
<jyf> 每年都要改一次 198x - 20xx
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 有可能...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 有道理, 不过在单位也听耳机
<jyf> iMadper: 必须问你圈里的盆友
<iMadper> jyf: 没圈里的朋友.
<onlylove> freeflying: 那种人工坏道的丫的毁光驱
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 耳机和音箱在低音域的发声原理应该是完全不同的
<onlylove> freeflying: 如果你是想把dvd里面的视频rip的话，其实我更建议你在windows下面搞……
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 耳机主要靠头骨和儿内共鸣，音箱则把动物的外耳构造也拉进来
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 这个, 我不知道. 箱子是靠导向孔来吸气的?
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 所以耳机完全和音箱不是一个级别的东西
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 哦.
<jyf> 扩大整体财富的供应量 这个小行星挖矿比比特比挖矿有意义多了 //美私企谋划太空经济：开采小行星矿物变财富_cnBeta 科学探索_cnBeta.COM http://t.cn/8k276yZ
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 是人类的接受方式完全不同
<alvin_rxg> Title: cnBeta.COM_中文业界资讯站 (@ cnbeta.com *FROM* cnBeta.COM)
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ 美私企谋划太空经济：开采小行星矿物变财富_cnBeta 科学探索_cnBeta.COM
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 所以应该用箱子
<jyf> iMadper: 混了这么久 都没盆友 悲哀
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 但是箱子会影响别人
<iMadper> jyf: 我又不说话, 只是看
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 因为耳机没有足够的空间来共鸣了，用人类自己头骨多一点
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 有道理
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 所以耳机回放的位置感很差
<MeaCulpa> 音箱可以作更精确的定位
<jyf> iMadper: 估计你玩摩托那会也没盆友
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 箱子不是问题，空间是问题...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 总不能家里搞个听音室....太高大上
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 其实, 耳机的定位好过箱子. 因为箱子对摆放, 周围的环境等等需求太高
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 那是你穷而已
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: :)
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 赞同
<jyf> http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/III_toc.html 这个也放出来了
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ FLP Vol. III Table of Contents
<onlylove> 喵咪咪的，手工复制vmware的hadoop集群……
<jyf> 当初第一卷放出来他要别人去买剩下的 我就觉得剩下的会也放出来
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • system76 ubuntu可触摸一体机发布售价$999 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452623 http://iloveubuntu.net/system76-launched-new-sable-touch-computer system76品牌是专门销售ubuntu系统电脑的 可触摸一体机配置如下 processor: 4th Generation Intel Core i5 and i7 CPU's 显示屏 display: 21.5" 1080p Full High Definition Display (1920 x 1080) graphics: Intel High
<^k^> ─> Definition 4600 Graphics memory: up to 16 GB Dual Channel DDR3 @ 1600 MHz storage: one 2.5" platter or solid state drive up to 750 GB, one m …
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<freeflying> gfrog, 土澳的打分尼玛我只最高只能得70
<freeflying> 连土澳都没戏了
<gfrog> freeflying: 60就够了好嘛，叔儿
<light6778> 我想把程序压进内存，当该程序不在硬盘上时，也能调用，该怎么实现了？
 * gfrog 才能拿到50分的被打脸
<freeflying> gfrog, 没sponsor也白搭
<gfrog> freeflying: 申请呗
<freeflying> regional nominated?
<maxiaojun> ofan: https://git.gnome.org/browse/gimp/tree/MAINTAINERS
<^k^> maxiaojun ⇪ t: gimp - GNU Image Manipulation Program
<ofan> lol 这能说明什么
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 登陆之后显示Last login：Mon Nov 25 11:32:23 2013 from XXXXX不跳转到$ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452625 登陆之后显示Last login：Mon Nov 25 11:32:23 2013 from XXXX 光标一直闪烁。不跳转如下图： 统计信息: 发表于 由 pooy.net — 2013-11-25 11:41
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • ubuntu 13.10设置快捷键Ctrl+Alt+0小键盘的0无效。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452627 右括号的那个0可以用，小键盘的0怎么无效了？ 我将Ctrl+Alt+0设置成播放/暂停的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 馒头1758 — 2013-11-25 12:30
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37358
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 英特尔未来的桌面CPU也将整合128MB四级缓存
<imtxc> iMadper: 你还玩过摩托来着？
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 自由,标准,开源 linux的抉择! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452628 linux的自由性和开放性一直是吸引我的最主要的原因,因为这就使linux具有了无限的创造性. 经常有人说linux下的开发者有严重的自娱自乐的倾向,这种说法也不是不无道理. 就目前的gnome 3桌面系统来说确实使用起来不很舒服,感觉有的束手束脚
<dchxcrow> 终于进来了
<jyf> iMadper: 你还在虹猫？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubiquity出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452629 ubuntu 11.10 ，用Remastersys backup 成iso,制成u盘启动，启动进入安装选项，并不能安装，终端输入ubiquity，提出程序出错，不知道如何解决，或问题出在哪？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 belie8 — 2013-11-25 13:11
<onlylove> 记者采访扫地大妈：您对这次青岛输油管道爆炸有什么看法？大妈一脸正义：“没让老百姓赔管道就不错了”；记者又问大妈：您认为红十字和中石化的区别是什么？答：一个要钱，一个要命；记者：那共同点呢？答：都不要脸；记者再问大妈：那你和我的区别是什么？大妈立即回答：我敢说，你敢报道吗？
<freeflying> onlylove, 没事又在抹黑
<onlylove> freeflying: 抹抹更健康
<dchxcrow> 有人在不？
<^k^> dchxcrow:点点点.  13:27 
<dchxcrow> 有人看nikita没？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://hadihariri.com/2013/11/24/refactoring-to-functionalwhy-class/
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Refactoring to Functional–Why Class? | Hadi Hariri's Blog
<freeflying> roylez, 乐乐
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<gfrog> freeflying: 又霓虹国了？
<freeflying> gfrog, 悲剧吧
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<roylez> freeflying: 狒狒总...
<gfrog> freeflying: 今天发饷呢
<freeflying> gfrog, 发了?
<roylez> freeflying: 给捎几个好东西啊
<freeflying> roylez, 啥? av你还是在迅雷上下吧
<gfrog> freeflying: yep
<freeflying> roylez, 65分能去申请不
<roylez> freeflying: av谁愁啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 球真人啊
<roylez> freeflying: 65分可以走的啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 真人我还想呢
<freeflying> roylez, 没sponsr啊
<dchxcrow> 我去，我终于进来了
<roylez> freeflying: 189不需要担保的吧
<freeflying> roylez, 准备找个中介弄,靠谱不
<roylez> freeflying: 中介不清楚，没钱请...
<dchxcrow> 话说，有没有知道nikita中那个nerd用的系统中的窗口效果是怎么实现的啊
<freeflying> roylez, 说找土澳的中介,价钱比国内的便宜很多呢
<freeflying> roylez, 还靠谱些
<dchxcrow> ？
<dchxcrow> 为什么没人理我呢？
<Lattice> 大家都在忙
<dchxcrow> 是啊，感觉到了
<dchxcrow> 有没有人看过nikita啊
<freeflying> darkwhite, 烂片没人看的
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你吃完啦？
<palomino|working> 1个半小时前就吃完了
<freeflying> palomino|working, 奢靡马啊
<palomino|working> 侯总啊
<Niac> 李美琪真心漂亮
<freeflying> palomino|working, 小蜜呢
<palomino|working> 没有
<dchxcrow> 没有人看过nikita么？里面沃尔柯夫用的linux的窗口特效是怎么搞的呢？
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 变成两个1920x2160显示器了
<palomino|working> 打开displayport1.2之后
<palomino|working> oops,发错频道
<Lattice> 谁知道哪个channel日本人比较多
<nyfair> Lattice: 2ch
<Lattice> nyfair: 是在freenode上面？
<freeflying> palomino|working, 赞助我个 4k显示器吧
<palomino|working> ...
<freeflying> palomino|working, 现在的三星太不爽了
<palomino|working> 我精神上赞助您
<freeflying> palomino|working, 24寸的才1920x1080的分辨率
<nyfair> Lattice: 你找日本人多的地方干什么？
<nyfair> Lattice: 关心这个不应该不知道2ch
<Lattice> nyfair: 日语初学者:D
<freeflying> palomino|working, 马总,不带您这样忽悠的
<Lattice> nyfair: 还请仔细说说
<hrzhu> 2chan 目测是跟贴吧差不多的东西
<nyfair> Lattice: 建议找个日文游戏加个日本工会玩，全世界的网络游戏环境就属日本最好了，每次上线下线一群人跟你打招呼
<nyfair> Lattice: 2ch天天打嘴炮互喷，不适合初心者，你日语不好还会被嘲笑
<nyfair> Lattice: 对了，我最近在做一个日文游戏的汉化，有兴趣来校队吗
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女
<hrzhu> 我玩过魔兽三个地区的服务器 感觉是 台服>美服>国服 台服是气氛最好的 美服有点像国服 有点乱 但不至于想国服那么多极品 日本人的游戏口味不一样 魔兽都没日服
<Lattice> nyfair: 恩，谢谢，看来我是碰到高手了，你是在日本留学？
<nyfair> Lattice: 别听他的，那个游戏绝对不腐
<nyfair> Lattice: 没有，我没学过日文
<freeflying> nyfair, 腐女又忽悠人了
<dchxcrow> ubuntu
<jyf> nyfair: 你没学过日文 那为何拽日文？
<nyfair> Lattice: 50音先啃啃，然后动画阅历一多，普通的阅读水平肯定有了，当然要速成就别这样
<roylez> nyfair: 您日语几级？
<nyfair> jyf: roylez: 没等级，我日文又不好
<jyf> 日语发音跟我本县当地发音很相似 倒是很好玩
<jyf> nyfair: 那你还搞汉化 不是坑害消费者么
<jyf> 我本县方言表示okay也读嗨
<freeflying> roylez, 腐女都不搭理你
<freeflying> lol
<nyfair> jyf: 干嘛不行，我日文再不济，中英文都过关了。看着日文汉字和片假名脑补下就ok啦
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，您有回来啦？
<palomino|working> 奇怪了
<jyf> nyfair: 要么是你坑害消费者 要么是你欺骗我 两者总有一个为真
<palomino|working> 一个显示器被分成两个用了 roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 这是因为你的马眼分得比较开而已
<jyf> roylez:在家做得好大事？
<roylez> jyf: 我在养老啊大哥
<roylez> jyf: 有啥大事必养老更大的么？
<jyf> roylez: 等哥回家去看你？
<jyf> 马上12月15哥哥我就回去了
<roylez> jyf: 回哪里？
<jyf> roylez: 老家呗 和你大武汉一个维度了
<roylez> jyf: 你不在帝都陪那些狒狒蛤蟆吉娃什么的了？
<jyf> roylez: 对了 前几天看到你湖北有人搞黄粉虫养殖的 一年几百万产值 你考虑下
<jyf> roylez: 恩 不为人民服雾了
<roylez> jyf: 都说了我是在养老....
<roylez> jyf: 养老啃老两不误
<roylez> jyf: 你在老家找到新工作了？还是跟我一样？
<jyf> roylez: 看私聊
<nyfair> jyf: 你别坑我好不好，我就招募下汉化啊
<jyf> nyfair: 是你说话不老实
<nyfair> Lattice: 来嘛来嘛，日文程序妹子三丰收
<roylez> nyfair: 我能行么？
<jiero> lol
<jiero> were processed,
<nyfair> roylez: 程序我搞定了，要你干嘛
<freeflying> nyfair, 他可以打酱油
<jiero> iMadper: 学校里终于会支持无线共享。那时候间接上网罢了。。。
<roylez> nyfair: 要我搞定妹子啊
<freeflying> jiero, 卧龙岗大学
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。
 * jyf 帮跪舔
<freeflying> jiero, 我准备去读书了
<jiero> freeflying: 你真的？
<jiero> freeflying: 去那里！
<freeflying> jiero, 不靠谱?
<freeflying> jiero, 卧龙岗大学啊
<jiero> freeflying: 据说是最好毕业的学校之一
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> 跟南洋理工一样了
<dchxcrow> nikita里，linux是用的哪个版本啊
<dchxcrow> 窗口特效很好玩啊
<jusss> roylez: caps lock改成ctrl键后，C-a发现好按多了
<nyfair> roylez: 你连18摸的都搞不定，还想搞定学外语的？
<jiero> roylez: 。。。小主席
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。
<roylez> nyfair: 谁说的.....
<dchxcrow> 啊，被无视的节奏啊这是
<roylez> jusss: caps lock明摆着是windows键
<jusss> roylez: 有用到windows键的时候？
 * nyfair 升级win8.1后，发现webqq不支持ie11，腾讯所有游戏的反外股都不支持win8.1，全挂了
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: ...
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 你真是eggache
<jiero> freeflying: 你去玩玩也好，一年吧。随意转学
<roylez> jusss: 用awesome怎么可能不用
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 米胖~
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 这年头不用windows用linux才是eggache吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ~
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我用Windows阿，用win7
<jusss> roylez: ...我没用awesome,在用twm...
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 男人无egg，不疼~
<jusss> roylez: vim的esc emacs的ctrl screen的ctrl 好多人都把caps lock换了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 乃自宫了啊
<linuxlearn232> ...
<jusss> roylez: 上次你发的那个Bill Joy用的那个很古老的终端键盘上为啥没tab键
<hrzhu> nyfair: 发现一个 微软 的托
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: egg-eche乃是指女性大姨妈时候的痛
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你个文盲
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, soga
<nyfair> 你们谁在腾讯，帮我解决下这问题
<nyfair> 我要打电动啊
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<onlylove> nyfair: 唉，说起来你忽悠人汉化游戏，说是日文妹子双丰收，妹子指的是你么
<jiero> nyfair: 妹子妹子
<onlylove> jusss: 因为没有tab，所以只好用空格
<freeflying> onlylove, 显然不是啊
<freeflying> onlylove, 他是宅男
<onlylove> freeflying: 那货到底是啥……
<onlylove> freeflying: 腐女|宅男
<freeflying> onlylove, 不知道
<jyf> onlylove: 妹子也是他 程序也是他 日文还是他
<onlylove> jusss: 其实我想知道那个终端怎么补全的
<jusss> onlylove: 那为啥那时写C用tab缩进
<onlylove> jyf: 真相么
<palomino|working> ... jyf
<jusss> onlylove: 83年的tcpl已经在用tab补全了
<palomino|working> 一身三用
<freeflying> palomino|working, 奢靡马
<palomino|working> 侯总
<jyf> palomino|working: 三口嘛
<nyfair> jyf: 弱者为何要战斗，人类为什么互相伤害，不作死就不会死、怎么还是不明白
<jyf> nyfair: 我听不明白 已经迷糊
<jusss> onlylove: 你见hhkb 的键盘没，ctrl和caps lock位置事互换的，就是hhkb的键盘太贵
<onlylove> jyf: 然后你被nyfair打败了
<hrzhu> 我用的 lite2 还好 不算很贵
<nyfair> jusss: 我有见过瑞典键盘，右面那些分号中括号都是些aou上面加两个点货一个圈之类的
<jyf> onlylove: 怎么说不重要
<nyfair> 谁来说说这些国家的码农怎么用数组？
<jusss> nyfair: ...
<jusss> hrzhu: lite2也得好几百吧
<jusss> hrzhu: 你多少钱买的
<jiero> nyfair: 死就死吧
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 当然是用英文布局码字
<onlylove> jiero: 无死何以生 cc nyfair
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 你在说什么额。。。
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 反过来你用你键盘用瑞典或者西语言布局也可以打出那些点，圈
<onlylove> jiero: 这简单都看不懂……
<freeflying> gfrog, 蛋蛋今天咋没出来呢
<onlylove> jiero: 看来你是袋鼠国呆久了
<nyfair> http://pan.baidu.com/share/home?uk=3993550925&view=share#category/type=0
<nyfair> 蛋蛋口味好独特
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 百度云 网盘-adam8163的分享
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。本来生和死就不是对立的。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://cryptome.org/cia-ath.pdf
<^k^> roylez ⇪ ti: {长度=>3.40 MiB, "type"=>"application/pdf"}
<gfrog> freeflying: 刚去他们屋围观他来着
<hrzhu> 用惯了 hhkb 的键位 其他键盘都没法用了
<void1> hrzhu, 继续用其他键盘，你就会自动适应各种键位了
 * void1 普通英文 普通日文 hhkb英文 键盘自适应飘过~
<Guest55942> hello
<^k^> Guest55942:点点点.  14:53 
<Guest55942> ....
<onlylove> hrzhu: 习惯了英文键盘，日文键盘直接不会用
<freeflying> void1, 日文键盘,英文layout我也可以
<hrzhu> 我又不需要输日文 日文键盘对我没用啊
<onlylove> hrzhu: 可是都是qwert啊
<hrzhu> 有次去个日本公司面试 键盘全是日文的 让我写 c 连 # 都不知道怎么输入
<onlylove> 日文键盘的+在；上，巨难用
<void1> 习惯就好
<void1> 其实日语键盘也可以大致配置成英语配列
<hrzhu> 虽然我对日本公司没啥好印象 不过有意点很好 它们用的软件是正版的
<iMadper> hrzhu: 你面试的啥公司?
<iMadper> hrzhu: 日本公司妹子漂亮吗?
<void1> hrzhu, 国外公司都是正版的
<hrzhu> 不记得了 没名气的
<nyfair> hrzhu: 你怎么知道是正版的？
 * MeaCulpa Mëa Cúlpa
<hrzhu> nyfair: 看起来是正版 不能100%确定
<freeflying> iMadper, 日本妹子很优雅
<MeaCulpa> void1: 日语键盘多年前被微软IME作掉了
<hrzhu> 额 这个回答有点囧
<freeflying> iMadper, 漂亮倒是未必
<void1> MeaCulpa, 什么意思？
<iMadper> freeflying: 日本公司的妹子 未必是 日本妹子..
<jusss> 。。。
<freeflying> iMadper, 所以我说的日本妹子啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 不漂亮, 那就没兴趣了...
<freeflying> iMadper, 她们大多很精致
<freeflying> iMadper, 很注重仪容仪态
<freeflying> iMadper, 连老人都是
<MeaCulpa> void1: IME在英文键盘输入日语要比富士通和日立的日语键盘快
<jusss> freeflying: 她们比较小？
<nyfair> iMadper: 韩国-整容 中国-PS 日本-化妆，同学们记住了，下次考试要考的哟
<MeaCulpa> void1: 所以你在以前老动画片或者日剧里面看到的日语键盘几乎绝技了
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<freeflying> 尤其街上看到三五成群的穿着和服出来的更是
<iMadper> freeflying: 这不足以吸引我考虑跳槽到日本公司...
<iMadper> nyfair: 赞.
<freeflying> iMadper, 日本公司就别去了
<iMadper> freeflying: 不景气?
<freeflying> iMadper, 那加班比华为厉害多饿
<jiero> 日本的公司和中国的公司都是一类的
<iMadper> freeflying: 呃... 那就不考虑了...
<void1> MeaCulpa, 瞎说
 * iMadper 不知道楼下法国电信是干嘛的... 
<void1> MeaCulpa, 日语键盘可以直接输入假名
<MeaCulpa> void1: 不如英语键盘方便
<jusss> void1: 什么假名？
<MeaCulpa> void1: 你在日企呆了几年——
<void1> MeaCulpa, 当然方便，对外国人才不方便
<MeaCulpa> void1: nonono
<void1> MeaCulpa, 哎，你不接触这些的就不要争了吧...
<freeflying> void1, 女人穿和服确实好看啊
<nyfair> freeflying: 日本公司给加班费，相比美国佬好多了好伐
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我切换到了瑞典语layout但是不会打...
<MeaCulpa> void1: 我也只接触了三年...
<MeaCulpa> void1: 我可以负责的告诉你至少我所在的公司已经都是英语键盘了
<freeflying> nyfair, 乃也只是纸上谈兵
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那为啥现在日版的机器还是日文键盘布局呢
<void1> MeaCulpa, 哎...我在那里生活就远远超过3年...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 有大叔和非IT人士喜欢用咯
<MeaCulpa> void1: 你接触的是普通人，我接触的是码农
<MeaCulpa> void1: 我就在讨论码农，没和你说普通人
<void1> MeaCulpa, 我接触的都是真正的码农
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 普通人多多了……
<MeaCulpa> void1: 阿，啥公司那么牛比
<void1> MeaCulpa, 每天都在编码
<void1> MeaCulpa, 而且是不是什么IT外包
<void1> MeaCulpa, 我们公司什么高端的键盘都有
<onlylove> 每天都在编码，不是外包……按照我的理解，每天都在磨洋工
<MeaCulpa> void1: 我是正规富士通阿...不输给我摸的
<void1> MeaCulpa, 所以，你只是在中国的日企看到的一点东西，还是算了吧
<MeaCulpa> void1: 你难道NEC...
<MeaCulpa> void1: 不是阿，CTO下发邮件叫大家统一用英文键盘，和采购...
<freeflying> void1, 我在日企公国了9周了,NND
<freeflying> void1, 太坑爹了
<MeaCulpa> void1: 看来不同企业策略不同
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我有个日本来的同事，我没给他装好机器，他对着黑的电脑屏幕看了3天...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这符合我对日本人的印象……
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 你这是抹黑
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 厕所传来鼾声
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我真没有
<void1> IT界常有的事情 lol
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我看他就若有所思阿，整整三天阿
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 人家在思考式样书，你不懂得
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 然后你怎么给他解决的……
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 尼玛人太狠了, 我给他一个log, 人看到晚上12点,第二天来和我讨论
<onlylove> freeflying: 什么log那么长……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不是，后来我弄好机器了，他就有电脑看了...
<freeflying> rsyslog收的几十台机器的
<freeflying> lol
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 啥，e文系统还是鸟语系统
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 上午看报纸喝茶下午打盹晚上才开始，有的人真的如此..
<onlylove> freeflying: 他每一行都看么……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 鸟文win 2000
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: win2000，好古老的东西……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 就是win98开始IME牛了
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 怎么会装鸟文系统，shift-jis乱码，gbk乱码，要来干嘛
<adam8157> gfrog: iMadper 发patch的时候怎么suppress某个地址, 例如get_maintainer得到的kernel主列表?  我现在都是先get_maintainer, 然后手动--cc
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 扯吧你就,我们一起晚上9点结束工作,这哥们9点开始干,一直看到12点
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 有毛gbk
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 那时候没有gbk, ansi是shift-jis
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 说起来，win95废掉了NEC的pc-98，win98又废了日文键盘？
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 要作unicode的话，要对应UTF-16...那才叫死...
<gfrog> adam8157: 没用过这种gaoji功能
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 这个我不知道，但是英文locale玩日文游戏很多都乱码
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 至少在我那公司是的
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 所以我直接日文win8.1了
<adam8157> gfrog: 因为发些小patch的时候没必要叨叨主列表  iMadper
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 日语里面有不少魔鬼文字，unicode里木有
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 日汉子太tmd花哨了
<onlylove> nyfair: 只要不是日文local就会乱码吧……
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 不同公司文化不一样，不同人也不一样，我那时候什么样的人都有
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 按照unicode的定义，不应该没有啊……
<iMadper> adam8157: 我也是手动cc
<nyfair> onlylove: 那是你没见过
<gfrog> adam8157: 当年我项目小，就一个list
<adam8157> iMadper: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/i_hope_my_father_dies_soon/
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 具体不知，当年我就一直没搞懂
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Scott Adams Blog: I Hope My Father Dies Soon 11/23/2013
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这篇有意思
<nyfair> onlylove: 日本农村人名能把你气死
<freeflying> adam8157, 咋禁用我的触摸屏
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那还是utf的事情
<adam8157> freeflying: "呵呵"
<gfrog> freeflying: 屏还是板？
<adam8157> freeflying: 别摸 lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 屏
<onlylove> nyfair: 农村人名怎么讲，老子和儿子一个名字？女人没有？
<gfrog> freeflying: 高端……
<freeflying> adam8157, 乃开始kernel developer啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃的屏经常被别人摸到？
<freeflying> gfrog, 自己经常不小心碰到
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 是美国？
<adam8157> freeflying: 看到错误就顺手改个而已 =,=  某个staging driver
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 美国老年人不是可以住老年公寓么，国家不补贴看护费用？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 一个月8000美元吊住命....
<jiero> nyfair: 你用什么可可。
<freeflying> roylez, 8k不少了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 一个月8k也太狠了..
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<nyfair> jiero: 可可？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 好多啊
<freeflying> roylez, 都快赶上湾区的平均水平了
<jiero> nyfair: 恩。不知道买什么可可粉泡水好了
<nyfair> jiero: 不懂这行情
<hrzhu> Windows 的 locale 真是奇怪的东西 像 Linux 一样一律 utf-8 多好
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我以为可以去病床上等死
<iMadper> adam8157: --cc-cmd=<command>  用过没?
<jiero> nyfair: 我也不懂。
<MeaCulpa> hrzhu: Linux的kernel到现在也不是原生utf-8吧
<adam8157> iMadper: 用过啊 get_maintainer.pl
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有必要从中国偷运些安眠药出去，将来用得着
<adam8157> iMadper: git send-email --smtp-server=/usr/bin/msmtp --smtp-server-option="--account=canonical" --bcc=adam.lee@canonical.com --cc-cmd="./scripts/get_maintainer.pl"
<MeaCulpa> hrzhu: 倒是Windows的kernel老早就tmd "UTF-16"
<jiero> nyfair: 喝 可可的人少，大概也就咖啡的 1%，没啥研究
<iMadper> adam8157: 那你现在不久不是手动cc了嘛?
<nyfair> hrzhu: 巨硬的kernel不就是utf-16le的么，ansi是为了兼容性考虑
<hrzhu> kernel 不关心 我支关心用户层的软件
<Niac> 怎么都这牛逼的啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 但是要剔除里头返回的kernel主列表啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，以前邮寄抗生素，现在可以改安眠药
<adam8157> iMadper: 有sub list就完全没必要发给主列表
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 可以旅行阿
<iMadper> adam8157: 自己写个脚本嘛, 调用get_maintainer.pl 然后过滤掉主列表
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 香港我觉得有很多Aussie在等死
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 泰国也有长期老年签证，赚你最后一笔钱
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.reuters.com/investigates/adoption/#article/part1
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Reuters Investigates - The Child Exchange
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 及其多 aussie 的工资是一年 <40K。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 美国可以网购小孩....
<jiero> roy
<jiero> roylez: 中国的？
<nyfair> adam8157: http://pan.baidu.com/share/home?uk=3993550925&view=follow这人和你什么关系
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 百度云 网盘-adam8163的分享
<adam8157> nyfair: 没关系....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 美国很多阿，联邦政府如果觉得亲爹妈没有能力，可以随意剥夺监护权
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我国就是打死也得跟着爹妈
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 基本一个牛逼律师可以随便拿走你小孩
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 上月初那个帮女儿洗澡的那个？
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 很多吧，中国人更多，随便灌点重要，拔火罐，刮痧...
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 所以华人有华人律师团来抵御
<Niac> 有人一起组队暹罗养大象的不
<jiero> adam8157: 当当。https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/877560 这样的bug怎么报？
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: Bug #877560 “Audio codec draining power when not in use” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu
<nyfair> Niac: 不懂，被你坑了怎么办
<onlylove> Niac: 养大象？
<adam8157> jiero: 右边有个report bug
<jiero> adam8157: 报的格式好麻烦，
 * iMadper bugzilla万岁.
<Niac> 对啊 冲凉方便啊
<onlylove> Niac: 踩人方便吧
<jiero> adam8157:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1213719 这个是接着的，结果状态不断变更。
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: Bug #1213719 “[Samsung NP900X3D-A03IT] Powertop shows 100% Devic...” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu
<jiero> adam8157:  我昨天发现更新内核之后这个bug更厉害了。以前是2w，现在是3w哈。
<Niac> --！不会躲 啊
<freeflying> jiero, bug adam8157 every day
 * adam8157 debian's reportbug utils 万岁
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问Ubuntu服务器版支持可视化界面吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452630 以前自己在电脑上用过桌面版的Ubuntu，现在毕业了做硬件这行了。有个客户要求，在戴尔R910上安装Ubuntu，他们要跑一个软件。问想问一下，是装哪个版本好呢？还有就是这个服务器需要添加一块Q2000的显卡，想了解一下
<^k^> ─> 驱动怎么打呢？ 机器配置如下： 硬件 1 用于R910的无TPM主板（中国大陆） 1 Intel® Xeon® Processor E7-4860 (24M Cac …
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<freeflying> adam8157, 万岁毛
<freeflying> adam8157, 我之前都烦它
<roylez> adam8157: 啊蛋
<ninepillars> 大家好啊
<freeflying> adam8157, debian的bts大概是最渣的了
<iMadper> freeflying: qc3特价呢
<freeflying> iMadper, 不如qc15降噪效果好
<adam8157> roylez: 你去回个邮件说你也重现啊 xterm那个
<^k^> ninepillars:点点点.  15:25 
<adam8157> freeflying: 那个用邮件 方便
<roylez> adam8157: 哥忙啊
<ninepillars> whois ninepillars
<roylez> adam8157: 天天看片都看不过来啊
<iMadper> ninepillars: 还真有rcirc用户...
<iMadper> ninepillars: 我以为erc早就统一天下了
<ninepillars> 俺用的是emacs
<iMadper> ninepillars: 恩, 我知道.
<iMadper> ninepillars: 你用的是rcirc嘛
<ninepillars> 正在扰心地学习中
<iMadper> ninepillars: 现在rcirc用户很罕见了... emacs用户都用内置的erc来聊irc了
<ninepillars> 怎么搞？
<iMadper> ninepillars: ...
<iMadper> ninepillars: 我以为你用rcirc是因为你是元老级别...
<iMadper> ninepillars: M-x erc
<ninepillars> 我试试
<iMadper> ninepillars: rcirc这种该死的东西就让他慢慢死去好了...
<ninepillars> 俺回来了
<ninepillars> 似乎是简洁多了
<adam8157> roylez: 回一句话而已...
<ninepillars> 有用w3m的不？
<iMadper> ninepillars: 我的mu4e用w3m来dump网页
<ninepillars> 刚刚试了一下用w3m浏览网页，那个不适应啊
<iMadper> ninepillars: 恩. 这是必需的.
<nyfair> iMadper: sshd混合硬盘是什么玩意
<iMadper> ninepillars: w3m看网页要是好用, ie早就没了
<ninepillars> 特别是版面华丽的网站，基本上都变成了迷宫。
<iMadper> nyfair: 就是有个ssd当缓存的机械硬盘吧...
<nyfair> ninepillars: 你确定那还能叫迷宫？
<ninepillars> 现在在试怎么用emacs 收发邮件
<nyfair> iMadper: 我想买个2-3t左右的硬盘用来玩游戏听音乐，求推荐
<iMadper> ninepillars: gnus/mu4e/mew是emacs下面比较常见的邮件客户端.
<iMadper> nyfair: 我怎么记得上次给你推荐过了?
<jusss> onlylove: 用了很长时间的win，发现现在用arch好不习惯
<jyf> iMadper: emacs怎么退出？
<jusss> 配置啥的都忘了
<iMadper> jyf: M-x M-c
<iMadper> ...
<nyfair> iMadper: 你推荐那个性能不好吧，玩游戏容易卡
<iMadper> 错了
<iMadper> C-x C-c
<iMadper> ny
<jusss> iMadper: M是Meta?
<jyf> 原来是c-x 我说怎么老按c-a不行
<iMadper> nyfair: 游戏卡跟硬盘有啥关系...
<iMadper> nyfair: 载入慢才是硬盘的问题呀
<jusss> iMadper: 现在键盘上没有meta键了吧
<nyfair> iMadper: 算了，那推荐个寿命长的吧
<ninepillars> 有用ubuntu 13.10的么？感觉稳定性怎么样？
<jyf> iMadper: emacs编辑scheme应该默认带那些高亮 自动匹配吧？
<onlylove> nyfair: 玩游戏，要学习破马
<nyfair> onlylove: ?
<iMadper> jyf: 不知道默认
<jyf> 用了那个zile 连高亮都没有 太挫了
<onlylove> nyfair: 下次他来的时候，你问下他家里的游戏机的硬件配置
<ninepillars> 以前用vim的，现在用emacs，感觉手指头都不是自己的了
<hrzhu> 有个 guile 的插件用来写 racket 和 scheme 还有几个自动补全的插件 不过不记得名字了
<onlylove> ninepillars: 不是有evil么
<iMadper> nyfair: 其实, 问 onlylove 更好.
<hrzhu> 说错 不是guile
<onlylove> iMadper: 和我有半毛钱关系
<ninepillars> 昨天练了一天，晚上发现自己竟然会“九阴白骨爪”了。
<hrzhu> guile 貌似是一个 scheme 解释器
<iMadper> onlylove: 哪个硬盘好, 我不了解呀
<jyf> hrzhu: 你用guile来搞毛？
<hrzhu> geiser
<hrzhu> 我是想说 geiser 的
<onlylove> iMadper: 硬盘我也不了解哪个好，但是戴尔机器的硬盘肯定不好
<iMadper> nyfair: 其实吧, 寿命长不长之类的, 我也不清楚... 爱莫能助...
<nyfair> iMadper: 上次你说的是这个？http://list.tmall.com/search_product.htm?q=DT01ACA300
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ DT01ACA300-天猫Tmall.com-上天猫，就购了
<nyfair> iMadper: 那来个茶轴吧
<iMadper> nyfair: 茶轴, 看预算呀
<jyf> iMadper: 用什么命令指定文件的类型是 scheme 就像vim里:set ft=scheme的效果一样
<iMadper> nyfair: 300有300的, 600有600的, 1000有1000的
<iMadper> jyf: M-x scheme-mode
<nyfair> iMadper: 1000的
<jyf> 草 没模式 感觉大脑跳得比手快啊 iMadper
<nyfair> iMadper: filco87?
<iMadper> jyf: 没理解...
<jyf> 我的大脑已经转到下一行了 结果屏幕上还没到下一行 额 还多了个j
<hrzhu> jyf: 撞了 geiser 应该能自动识别
<nyfair> iMadper: 粉色的filco87 1000还是不够啊
<iMadper> nyfair: filco是abs + 超硬涂层
<iMadper> nyfair: 我不喜欢
<nyfair> iMadper: 所以你说啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 我喜欢实在的, 直接用pom
<iMadper> nyfair: 正在找, 别急
<hrzhu> 不对 emacs 应该默认就有 scheme-mode 的
<jyf> emacs既然是os 为何没有人弄个真正的vi-mode呢 别跟我说evil , 那个根本不是vi mode只是个拙劣的模仿
 * jyf vimacs :]
<ninepillars> 怎么修改.emacs 让浏览器为自己想要的浏览器啊？似乎默认是fire-fox
<ninepillars> 我想修改为google-chrome怎么搞？(setq browse-url-browser-function 'google-chrome)，是这样么？
<ninepillars> 但是好像失败了
<iMadper> ninepillars: (setq browse-url-browser-function 'browse-url-generic  browse-url-generic-program "chromium-browser")
<iMadper> ninepillars: 后面的名字, 自己改就行了
<iMadper> ninepillars: 我记得, 默认是走的xdg-open??
<ninepillars> iMadper，给你一个湿吻
<nyfair> ninepillars: chrome选项里可以设置，不用手打命令
<jusss> f
<iMadper> nyfair: 随便买一个, 然后换这个键帽
<iMadper> nyfair: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.15.AodYzS&id=19093325768&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ KBC 机械键盘键帽 彩虹浸染 侧刻 同刻 PBT 兼容 filco plu ducky-tmall.com天猫
<iMadper> ninepillars: 不是妹子, 就别乱亲
<ninepillars> 现在妹纸大多都不可靠的。
<gfrog> iMadper: 有dvorak布局的键帽不？
<iMadper> gfrog: 没. 买不到
<gfrog> iMadper: 那咋办
<iMadper> gfrog: 买无刻
<gfrog> iMadper: 然后自己刻？
<iMadper> gfrog: 恩.
<iMadper> gfrog: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.46.hVdxfA&id=18605764373
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ KBC 104键PBT白色同刻、侧刻、有刻、无刻机械键盘键帽 DUCKY-淘宝网
<iMadper> gfrog: http://img04.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i4/750048161/T2Tw8tXeFNXXXXXXXX_!!750048161.jpg
<gfrog> iMadper: 肿么刻？
<iMadper> gfrog: 刻刀, 自己雕
<iMadper> gfrog: 然后自己涂颜料
<ninepillars> Oh Yeah!
<gfrog> iMadper: 真心没这技术
<ninepillars> 测试一下：  http://www.google.com.hk
<^k^> ninepillars ⇪ ti: Google
<iMadper> gfrog: 那就放弃吧
<gfrog> iMadper: ……
<ninepillars> http://www.google.com
<^k^> ninepillars ⇪ ti: Google
<iMadper> gfrog: 问题是, 键盘怎么刻字无所谓呀, 你自己换布局就行了呀
<iMadper> gfrog: cfy从来都是这么做的
<ninepillars> 啥意思？
<gfrog> iMadper: 问题是我记不住键位啊
<ninepillars> 那个向上的箭头是啥意思？
<iMadper> gfrog: 买键盘贴纸呀
<iMadper> gfrog: 自己贴呀
<gfrog> iMadper: 想要键帽就是为了方便记键位
<iMadper> gfrog: 买贴纸
<gfrog> iMadper: dvorak的贴纸都木有吧
<iMadper> gfrog: 一粒一粒的好伐
<ninepillars> http://www.ogre3d.org
<^k^> ninepillars ⇪ ti: OGRE – Open Source 3D Graphics Engine
<iMadper> gfrog: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.27.LBrJd5&id=20816512557&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 美本堂 联想 彩虹贴纸 个性防磨 Y400 键盘贴 键盘膜 免裁剪-tmall.com天猫
<ninepillars> Oh! Ogre 1.9正式版出来了。
<gfrog> iMadper: 你没看过dvorak吧，shift键的位置都不一样，不是简单换字母
<gfrog> iMadper: 我是说数字键上的符号
<nyfair> iMadper: 没兴趣折腾键帽
<nyfair> iMadper: 还要自己装，麻烦
<iMadper> gfrog: http://baike.baidu.com/picview/1410112/1410112/0/e1bf87258034157334a80f3d.html#albumindex=0&picindex=0  ??
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 图片_百度百科
<iMadper> gfrog: dvorak两个版本呢
<ninepillars> 有没有什么irc聊天室是关于网络小说的？
<gfrog> iMadper: 不止俩
<hrzhu> 我觉得中文的 channel 大概就这一个。。
<gfrog> iMadper: 我想要dvorak programmer
<iMadper> nyfair: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.36.P1gN3X&id=21968640381
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 双十一特价 das 机械键盘 五代 青轴/茶轴 有刻/无刻 苹果MAC-淘宝网
<nyfair> iMadper: 这还特价？amazon美国99美刀
<iMadper> gfrog: ... 自己打印一张纸, 然后剪好当键盘贴纸, 这是我的极限了.
<nyfair> iMadper: 都贵了300块了
<iMadper> nyfair: ... ... das在米国本来就便宜. 美蛋更便宜.
<nyfair> iMadper: 代购费用都不用300
<ninepillars> ninepillars: asefasefae
<iMadper> nyfair: 要得.
<iMadper> nyfair: 运费很高的
<ninepillars> ninepillars: sefafsefa
<iMadper> ninepillars: 找个没人的房间测试.
<nyfair> iMadper: 我自己人肉出境代购
<iMadper> nyfair: lol~ 那鸡嫖都不够
<ninepillars> 俺就是在试怎么给特定人发消息
<nyfair> iMadper: 算了算了，来个500卢瑟keyboard吧
<iMadper> nyfair: 那直接ducky呀
<gfrog> iMadper: 好吧……
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<iMadper> nyfair: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.ZH9I5v&id=24658124334&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 现货秒发 魔力鸭 DUCKY 2108S Zero DK2108S 背光机械键盘 送礼-tmall.com天猫
<gfrog> adam8157: 发饷了，晚上去庆祝下吧。
<nyfair> iMadper: 有没有不发光的
<iMadper> nyfair: 你挨个把led灯头给戳爆了就行了
<ninepillars> 怎么给特定人发消息？就像 ninepillars: XXXXX这样的？什么命令？
<gfrog> nyfair: 女王直接败我大cherry好了！
<ninepillars> 哪位大大告诉我？
<gfrog> iMadper: 太坏了
<iMadper> nyfair: 恩, 直接原厂就好
<iMadper> ninepillars: 输入别人名字的前几个字幕, 然后 tab补全
<nyfair> iMadper: 3k系列？
<ninepillars> iMadper: OK
<iMadper> nyfair: 500能拿下?
<gfrog> nyfair: .
<ninepillars> 是这样？
<iMadper> nyfair: 500的话, 3800只能
<ninepillars> 对自己无效哦
<nyfair> iMadper: 预算没底线，可随便加
<jiero> iMadper: nyfair 是土豪
<nyfair> iMadper: 至少原厂轴，不要mic
<iMadper> nyfair: 那你还买啥茶轴!
<freeflying> adam8157, 以后是不是啥都要塞systemd里去
<iMadper> nyfair: 直接real force呀!
<iMadper> nyfair: 压力分区呀!
<nyfair> iMadper: 所以我不懂问你啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 是, 基本上是统一货币度量衡的感觉
<freeflying> adam8157, 这让debian以后咋整呢
<jiero> adam8157:  ubuntu 也 systemd？
<iMadper> nyfair: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.104.8XALgU&id=16958037877
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 韧锋/ Realforce 86/87/103/104 pro十周年 rf 专业 静电容 键盘-淘宝网
<freeflying> adam8157, 这货现在还是linux only的
<freeflying> adam8157, 而且还坚决不支持porting
<adam8157> freeflying: 也就是/etc/default有点麻烦
<freeflying> adam8157, kfreebsd咋整
<adam8157> freeflying: 是啊, 别的可以去用别的init嘛
<freeflying> adam8157, 还是我upstart好啊
<nyfair> iMadper: 静电容键盘又是什么新玩意？
 * adam8157 旗帜鲜明的反对upstart
<freeflying> 精简强悍
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 我U怎么感觉要完全独立出来的感觉， upstart+mir+unity
<adam8157> upstart不如 sysvinit+openrc
<iMadper> nyfair: 静电容倒是无所谓. 比较喜欢的是压力分区.
 * gfrog mir竟然抛弃了我大KDE
<freeflying> adam8157, 人虽然功能弱点,不过倒是沿袭了unix的传统
<iMadper> nyfair: 你食指跟小拇指的力量不同吧? 但是, 机械键盘的压力是一样的.
<gfrog> adam8157: RHEL6也用的是upstart好嘛……
<adam8157> gfrog: 你做梦呢么.....
<iMadper> nyfair: 这个realforce, 不同手指敲击的键位, 弹簧的强度是不同的
<gfrog> adam8157: 你自己去看
<gfrog> adam8157: lol
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。那还适合玩游戏么。。。
<freeflying> adam8157, 乃真是做梦呢
<jiero> iMadper: 做梦啊
<freeflying> adam8157, RHEL6用的upstart你都不知道?
<iMadper> jiero: 得看你玩啥游戏了
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。肯定不是文字输入游戏
<iMadper> jiero: lol~
<gfrog> iMadper: 帽帽党快出来澄清
<iMadper> jiero: 金山打字通里面的游戏, 就爽
<adam8157> freeflying: gfrog 不是默认的吧
<iMadper> gfrog: 啥? 我不知道rhel用的啥.
<freeflying> adam8157, 显然默认啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 毛线，只有upstart
<gfrog> iMadper: 拖台机器查一下啊
<jiero> iMadper: 直到有一天，生产了可以改变单独按键压力的键盘。
 * iMadper 表示不知道, 但是看这阵势, 貌似 gfrog + freeflying 赢了 adam8157 
<iMadper> gfrog: 怎么查?
<iMadper> jiero: 难.
<adam8157> 0_0 我不知道, rh系提供了各种utils, 不用去注意下层
<gfrog> iMadper: rpm -q？
<jiero> iMadper: 也是，键盘淘汰了
<freeflying> iMadper, rpm -qa |grep upstart
<iMadper> freeflying: 没输出的, 刚才试过了
<gfrog> adam8157: 反正乃关注kernel，又不玩用户态的玩意
<freeflying> iMadper, -ql?
<jiero> nyfair: windows用啥字体好。看的眼睛花了
<gfrog> iMadper: rhel，不是arch
 * iMadper 错了, 我用的rhel7
<adam8157> gfrog: rhel的utils做的话 不用关注具体实现 freeflying
<gfrog> iMadper: rhel6 不是7
<iMadper> gfrog: 我没6
<iMadper> gfrog: 测不了了
<gfrog> adam8157: 纳尼？ 你让systemd上挂掉那些utils清河一看
<iMadper> 测试完成, 是upstart
<gfrog> iMadper: virtlab里，随便login进去一台rhel6机器看看 lol
<iMadper> gfrog: 我访问不了 virtlab
<freeflying> adam8157, 乃的 loyalty到底在那 lol
<iMadper> gfrog: 刚用实习生的电脑试过了, 是upstart
<gfrog> iMadper: 咋可能呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 还是旗帜鲜明的反对upstart.........
<gfrog> iMadper: 不用登陆，看到ip，ssh进去
<freeflying> adam8157, 你这是为了反对二反对
<palomino|working> 哪位。。在linux下用过4k显示器...
<palomino|working> 我遇到问题了...
<jiero> palomino|working: 你。
<palomino|working> >_<
<iMadper> gfrog: 哦? 上次用的时候, 还是找了你们那边的人借给我一台机器的...
<iMadper> gfrog: 自己没用过.
<jiero> palomino|working: 我还没见过
<gfrog> palomino|working: 上午还讨论linux对高清显示器有问题
<freeflying> palomino|working, 你赞助我个,我帮你解决
<iMadper> palomino|working: 真有钱
<gfrog> iMadper: 那是你没法reserve，但是直接ssh登录没问题
<palomino|working> ... freeflying
<jiero> iMadper: 其实也不贵，大电视差不多价格不是？
<palomino|working> 想起来了,panda有 freeflying
<jiero> iMadper: 好像55寸的也是6000左右
<iMadper> freeflying: gfrog: jiero: adam8157: 咱去天津把破码宰了然后分钱吧! 打土豪分田地.
<palomino|working> =_=
<freeflying> iMadper, 去吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 乃不去?
<gfrog> iMadper: 先让 palomino|working 给我买笼包子
<palomino|working> ...
<freeflying> iMadper, 你们先头部队
<adam8157> freeflying: 不兼容sysv, 配置麻烦(对于package maintainer), 迁移麻烦 features远不如systemd
<roylez> palomino|working: 你直接寄点钱给我，免得我去宰你
<freeflying> gfrog, 狗不理包子真心不咋地
<jiero> iMadper: 不要啊。要他不停地上缴赚钱。
<iMadper> jiero: 好办法.
<gfrog> freeflying: 那就来套煎饼果子吧
<palomino|working> 说得太对了 freeflying
<palomino|working> 还不如普通包子铺的了 freeflying
<freeflying> adam8157, 乃瞎扯了, upstart首要一条就是兼容sysv
 * gfrog 塘沽大街上，一排十来个是把街麻花总店 
<roylez> adam8157: upstart就渣，juju也是渣
 * gfrog 塘沽大街上，一排十来个十八街麻花总店 
<adam8157> freeflying: 是么.... 那我错了
<freeflying> adam8157, 倒是systemd那伙不兼容
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯，upstart兼容sysv，不然rhel6的init script咋都没变化
 * gfrog 在Fedora上被systemd玩死好多次，不下10次系统没法启动
<freeflying> gfrog, systemd搞不好又跟selinux一样
<gfrog> freeflying: 帽帽风格
<nyfair> iMadper: 不错不错，就买realforce了
<freeflying> 就selinux那变态语法,没几个人愿意看
<nyfair> palomino|working: 我在windows上用过
<freeflying> gfrog, 当年suse也没推好apparmor, 现在C记推得也不咋地
<gfrog> freeflying: 没培训啥都白扯
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 帽帽的RHCA考完，selinux再复杂也有一批工程师能hold住了
<freeflying> gfrog, 你忽悠你老板搞培训
<gfrog> freeflying: 反倒是apparmor，虽然简单，但是很多人都没听过
<freeflying> gfrog, 乃去做首个 UCA
<palomino|working> 需要linux的... nyfair
<palomino|working> 现在问题是
<palomino|working> 认成2个1920x2160的显示器
<palomino|working> 怎么把它们拼回一个
<freeflying> palomino|working, 你显卡不支持
<freeflying> palomino|working, 送我吧
<gfrog> freeflying: unofficial canonical answer？
<palomino|working> gtx680,支持
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> gfrog, lol
<palomino|working> 试着用 nvidia-xconfig --base-mosaic 生成了一个xorg.conf
<palomino|working> 不起作用
<gfrog> freeflying: unbelievable canonical advisor.
<freeflying> lol
<palomino|working> ...
<gfrog> palomino|working: 土壕，乃买个ubuntu advantage，然后开个case，给我们提供硬件，我们给你做驱动吧。 lol
<palomino|working> 那是啥...
<gfrog> palomino|working: C社的RHN
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 还有这个
<iMadper> nyfair: 赞, 真有钱.
<iMadper> nyfair: 记住, 要买压力分区的版本.
<jiero> palomino|working:  好有钱啊。
<iMadper> nyfair: 乃是做啥的? 这么有钱, 我跟你混吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 搞这个不？ http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%83%AC%E3%83%8E%E3%83%9C%E3%83%BB%E3%82%B8%E3%83%A3%E3%83%91%E3%83%B3-ThinkPad-USB3-0%E3%83%9D%E3%83%BC%E3%83%88%E3%83%BB%E3%83%AA%E3%83%97%E3%83%AA%E3%82%B1%E3%83%BC%E3%82%BF%E3%83%BC-%E3%82%B7%E3%83%AA%E3%83%BC%E3%82%BA3-433615W/dp/B0088T8368/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1385368037&sr=8-1&keywords=433615W
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： レノボ・ジャパン ThinkPad USB3.0ポート・リプリケーター シリーズ3 433615W: パソコン・周辺機器
<adam8157> gfrog: dock?
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯，霓虹国600羊
<gfrog> adam8157: 算运费
<adam8157> gfrog: 淘宝二手200多...
<gfrog> adam8157: …… 你这么壕竟然搞二手……
<gfrog> adam8157: 这是usb3.0版本的好嘛……
<iMadper> adam8157: 淘宝二手 +1
 * iMadper usb3.0没用 +1
<adam8157> gfrog: 还以为你说的是 下一代dock http://www.amazon.co.jp/レノボ・ジャパン-ThinkPad-USB-3-0-0A33979/dp/B0083XMY5A/ref=pd_sim_sbs_computers_4
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： 通販 - ファッション、家電から食品まで【無料配送】
<gfrog> adam8157: 这是毛线？
<adam8157> gfrog: 下一代dock
<iMadper> 鄙视发地址不转码的
<ninepillars> 要用emacs收发邮件是不是需要安装gnus啊？
<iMadper> ninepillars: 1. gnus只是一个选择, 刚才我告诉你了几个emacs下面比较常用的收发邮件的东西. 2. gnus需要安装吗? 默认不是就有码?
<gfrog> adam8157: 这是干毛线的？
<ninepillars> 但是我的ubuntu 12.04好像是要额外安装，而且和emacs 23冲突
<adam8157> gfrog: 扩展坞啊
<ninepillars> iMadper: 刚才你告诉我的那些东西，劳驾再告诉我一遍
<gfrog> adam8157: 咋用？ 怎么连thinkpad
<iMadper> ninepillars: gnus/mu4e/mew
<jyf> iMadper: usb3那个供电不错 能到100w
<iMadper> jyf: 听说了, 但是, 电源功率都不到100w
<gfrog> adam8157: 大哥，x230上没这个接口好吧
<adam8157> gfrog: roylez http://www.amazon.com/Ducky-DK9087G2-Mechanical-Keyboard-Cherry/dp/B00BJO391I 这个在台湾买320人民币 考虑要不要收一个
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Ducky DK9087G2 PRO TKL Mechanical Keyboard (Brown Cherry MX): Computers & Accessories
<adam8157> roylez: 值不值得买啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 所以说 下一代 :)
<gfrog> adam8157: 以后的本子都要换成这种onelink了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 看着怪2的，还得在桌子上多摆一样东西
<adam8157> gfrog: classic的有老款和下一代的两种扩展坞接口, 非classic就不知道了
<gfrog> adam8157: 反正是3年以后的事儿了，不管，收个现在这种dock
<gfrog> adam8157: 日亚才480羊
<adam8157> gfrog: 我每天手动插拔都一年了, 你们这些壕 iMadper
<freeflying> gfrog, 你应该找台湾同事在ODM买很便宜的
<iMadper> adam8157: 我买的, 二手的
<iMadper> adam8157: 特别好用
<adam8157> iMadper: 二手的我也不舍得....
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ... 装...
<jiero> adam8157: 一个月住稍差点的房子，吃少点，就买到了
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕帮我在呆湾带个回来吧
<jiero> iMadper: 到底什么时候能毫不犹豫的买？有钱了就要更好的，永远不是头哈。 cc adam8157
<adam8157> gfrog: 那个键盘?
<gfrog> adam8157: dock啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 丫都有cherry了，还想收键盘
<nyfair> adam8157: 大大我们团购realforce
<adam8157> nyfair: 不喜欢静电容朴茨朴茨的手感
<nyfair> iMadper: 你看你又坑我，蛋壕都不喜欢那种
<nyfair> adam8157: 那壕给我推荐个
<adam8157> nyfair: 你要干啥用?
<adam8157> nyfair: 手感这东西 因人而异啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 他喜欢无聊的茶轴....
<nyfair> adam8157: 汉化，玩游戏
<nyfair> adam8157: 换句话说就是打字+脸滚键盘
<iMadper> nyfair: 感觉, cherry的轴, 适合打字的, 只有青轴和白轴
<roylez> adam8157: 买呗，土豪
<jyf> iMadper: 扯淡吧 电源怎么到不了100w?
<iMadper> jyf: 我的笔记本, 电源, 60的还是多少忘了
<adam8157> roylez: wasd四键有背光, 不喜欢, 窝又不是打cs的
<adam8157> gfrog: 在找dock 没找到呢
<nyfair> adam8157: 不要发光的
<roylez> adam8157: 但是你很骚包，对不？
<CyrusYzGTt> 我的笔电 电源适配器 330W 功率
<adam8157> roylez: 人不风骚枉少年
<roylez> adam8157: 那就果断出手吧
<adam8157> nyfair: filco 忍者87 红轴
<iMadper> 红轴误操作率100%
<freeflying> gfrog, 貌似今个可以早准时下班了
<roylez> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2013/11/25/idol-no-ana.html
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ err: no title
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • network-manager-gnome记不住密码怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452631 本人在学校使用，用里面的802.1x Secury建立的连接，但每次开机都要重输入密码，很麻烦。 其他客户端也用过一些，但还是觉得network-manager-gnome用得最舒服，可就是这么个小缺憾～～ 劳烦各位大神解决之，在此谢
<^k^> ─> 过。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Brio_con — 2013-11-25 16:45
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<roylez> adam8157: 我上班看NSFW毫压力怎么治？
<adam8157> roylez: tjjtds
<palomino|working> 。。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 去死
<palomino|working> 茶轴打字也可以吧 iMadper
<iMadper> palomino|working: 跟薄膜键盘有区别?
<palomino|working> 有啊
<huntxu> adam8157: pes也是wasd
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/e5b71932jw1eaustu8ykyj20c80s2n03.jpg
<palomino|working> 看过..
<adam8157> huntxu: 鄙视用键盘玩pes的
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<jiero> adam8157: 我能跟你说我只会用键盘玩游戏么。。。
<nyfair> adam8157: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.15.5L1isT&id=19346333306&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<nyfair> 这玩意价格都跟上realforce了
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 包顺丰 Filco 圣手 GKING 二代 104/87 粉色 红轴机械键盘 送礼-tmall.com天猫
 * jiero 初中毕业之后和同学玩幽游白书，他们限制我的办法就是让我用手柄，然后我就不能一个灭他们仨了。
<palomino|working> ... jiero
<palomino|working> 幽游白书高手? jiero
<roylez> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2013/11/24/hole-face.html
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ [重口警示] 男子在手术移除面部肿瘤后，脸中间留下一个大洞
<palomino|working> 小意思，早晨看过了，毫不觉得重口 roylez
<CyrusYzGTt> 溅盘 高手
<roylez> palomino|working: 麻了但的
<iMadper> nyfair: 娘炮粉 不好看
<palomino|working> ... roylez
 * jiero 只觉得自己算 liero 高手。
<palomino|working> liero=猎ro(ylez)?
<adam8157> nyfair: http://www.amazon.co.jp/FILCO-USアスキー配列87キー・前面印刷-独CherryMX赤軸スイッチ-FKBN87MRL-EFB2/dp/B007VAFWLE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1385369880&sr=8-1&keywords=filco+87+ninja
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.amazon.co.jp/FILCO-US -- unhandled responsein get head
<gfrog> adam8157: 想买显示器了，球推荐
<palomino|working> dell up3214q gfrog
<adam8157> gfrog: dell U or P系列
<gfrog> palomino|working: …… 球赠送
<freeflying> palomino|working, 送我吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 你的是啥？ 不是dell吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 必须dell
<palomino|working> .....
<adam8157> gfrog: 对了 你得买ezio的
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<adam8157> eizo?
<palomino|working> 还没捂热你们就想。。
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> eizo...
<palomino|working> 4k那个23w多，貌似
<adam8157> nyfair: 粉色.....
<freeflying> palomino|working, 送我们一人一个吧
<palomino|working> ...... freeflying
<palomino|working> 除非发现我是盖茨失散多年的儿子 freeflying
<adam8157> palomino|working: 多谢
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 【Help】12.04.2装了Bumblee之后升级nVidia显卡驱动的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452633 系统是12.04.2，独显nVidia GT630m。装完更新之后装了Bumblebee，然后重启进入引导选择进系统之后会黑屏，出现一个光标在闪，很久之后才会进入系统，但痛的是有时候会卡死。然后我就通过ubuntu--Bumblebee的WiKi上说
<^k^> ─> 的更新显卡的方法------> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee#Example_update_to_nvidia-319_driver 更新到了319【Bumblebee自带304 …
<gfrog> palomino|working: 盖大叔你好！
<palomino|working> = =
<freeflying> gfrog, lol
<roylez> palomino|working: 你姓盖？
 * palomino|working 盖 roylez 
<jyf> iMadper: 你想想台式机
<roylez> palomino|working: 我知道你的名了
<jyf> iMadper: 台式机也有那种很小的排插一样的电源 200w的都有 超级小
<roylez> palomino|working: 你叫屎太饱
 * palomino|working 喂饱 roylez 
<roylez> palomino|working: 还没下班？
<palomino|working> 还早呢
<roylez> palomino|working: 那你慢慢吃...
<palomino|working> 都被你吃光啦
<imtxc> 谁在鄙视茶轴？
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 我.
<happyaron> palomino|working: 拜见破马
<imtxc> palomino|working: 踢飞 iMadper
 * palomino|working momo happyaron 
<happyaron> palomino|working: 先送显示器
<palomino|working> 不要使用暴力，除了对付roylez时 imtxc
<palomino|working> ... happyaron
<adam8157> lol
<nyfair> imtxc: 踢了他之后来给我推荐个
<gfrog> adam8157: 你的显示器多少钱？
<nyfair> imtxc: 他们说realforce的好
<adam8157> gfrog: 以前两百多?
<imtxc> nyfair: 没用过静电的啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 现在呢？
<adam8157> gfrog: 一千两百多?
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<jiero> palomino|working:  破马你太好脾气了。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: http://www.amazon.cn/Dell-戴尔-U2212HM-21-5英寸宽屏显示器/dp/B007IP1M3O/
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.amazon.cn/Dell- -- unhandled responsein get body
<palomino|working> 要团结90%的群众 jiero
<jiero> adam8157:  你要买4个组大屁股？
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 屏幕。。。
<adam8157> ^k^: 渣渣
<jiero> 什么破输入法。
<^k^> adam8157, 你是男人还是女人？  17:15 
<roylez> ^k^: +1
<jiero> ^k^: 他和 roylez 以及你一样啊
<adam8157> roylez: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/bf7709a6gw1eax9qv4bhvj20cl0kgabz.jpg
<^k^> roylez, 二。  17:16 
<jiero> adam8157: 他们是赛亚人短命版么。
<adam8157> roylez: iMadper http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/c0788b86gw1eax472bssaj20gn0bp40o.jpg
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿乃的显示器玩儿纸牌游戏分辨率够大嘛？ lol
<palomino|working> ........
<iMadper> adam8157: 没看懂....
<adam8157> iMadper: IE
<palomino|working> 字体边缘清晰多了.. gfrog
<palomino|working> 看代码看网页好爽 gfrog
<gfrog> palomino|working: 球赠送……
<palomino|working> 不过仔细看还有虚边
<palomino|working> 看来得8k显示器才行...
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃的底座是可旋转的？
<palomino|working> adam的底座。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<palomino|working> 指下半身么
<imtxc> 那图是个啥意思
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃的下半身是可以旋转的？
<gfrog> palomino|working: ^
<adam8157> gfrog: keyiguaiwaner
<palomino|working> 奥义：人肉直升机 gfrog
 * imtxc 一分钟没有看懂 adam8157 发的图是不是表示很纯洁
<adam8157> imtxc: 说明笨
<palomino|working> 完全没看懂
<imtxc> palomino|working: 马看不懂没关系
<palomino|working> ...
 * nyfair 也看不懂蛋图，肿么办
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 邮件爆了....狂删中
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 怎么搞的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 一个TeamBuilding 他们发了点图片...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 然后狂暴...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 2b...
<MeaCulpa> 删了空间还不是马上释放...
<adam8157> nyfair: 拟人化的IE  palomino|working
<palomino|working> ....
<nickVSS> …
<adam8157> 哦 只发出来一张, 原图有好几张  imtxc palomino|working nyfair
<gfrog> adam8157: 水货x240s有卖了呢。
<imtxc> ............
<imtxc> 东航的联名卡哪家的靠谱儿
<nyfair> adam8157: win8.1秋叶原限定的那1000张不是都流出来了么
<imtxc> gfrog: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/91943 要买显示器？
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 高端秀：Dell 戴尔 U3014 UltraSharp（99% Adobe RGB，10bit）_海淘优惠_海淘专区_什么值得买
<nyfair> 这次虽然比不上win7的水树奈奈，但也靠谱了
<palomino|working> O_O
<palomino|working> 850$
<palomino|working> 好便宜
<JuncoJet> 有流弊的Ruby程序猿么
<JuncoJet> 求教问题
<nyfair> imtxc: 这显示器虽好，但是你有10bit的raw片源么，字幕组压的那种10bit都是8转10的没啥意义
<nyfair> 不折腾美工买这种纯粹浪费啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 我给我老板放毒了, filco minila air
<iMadper> nyfair: 你真坏...
<adam8157> nyfair: 0_0
<iMadper> nyfair: 太打击破马了...
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 我要的是dpi
 * adam8157 在思考晚上吃啥
<palomino|working> 饭?
<adam8157> iMadper: 对了 新疆饭店如何, 吃手抓和酸奶了没
<happyaron> adam8157: 你老板还答应了？
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞, 没吃酸奶...
<adam8157> happyaron: 撺掇他买, 我就看看
<happyaron> adam8157: 好……
<adam8157> iMadper: 酸奶很好滴呀
<adam8157> iMadper: 最后人均花了多少, 那家可是四星级
<iMadper> adam8157: 俩人, 160+吧? 忘了, 不算太贵
<adam8157> iMadper: 嗯 我自己去吃的话一般就是手抓+烤大腰子+酸奶
<iMadper> adam8157: 自己去吃四星级. 有钱人.
 * iMadper 膜拜李老板
<gfrog> adam8157: 改机神器k29有后续款么？
<adam8157> iMadper: 自己的话 去后头二楼
<adam8157> gfrog: 不鸡到
<iMadper> adam8157: 那边便宜?
<adam8157> iMadper: 便宜一点
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞, 你一个人花多少?
<adam8157> iMadper: 50
<gfrog> adam8157: 膜拜李老板
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 挺好
<yingzwoo> 现在QQ最好的解决方案是什么啊 新人求解
<hrzhu> 虚拟机 或者不用
<yingzwoo> 哦 了解乐
<hrzhu> 再或者 webqq
<palomino|working> 我用pidgin-lwqq
<hrzhu> 垃圾腾讯 不用开放的协议
<yingzwoo> ^_^
<yingzwoo> ^_^ 人家要赚钱的嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> web.qq.com
<yingzwoo> ubuntu 13.10 empathy还可以添加QQ吗
<hrzhu> 官方有个很多年不更新的 qq for linux 的
<yingzwoo> 那个 貌似不好用啦
<gfrog> adam8157: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/171457
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ MARVEL 漫威 雷神之锤 移动电源 5200毫安_天猫优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<jiero> gfrog: 用名称勾引ee。他是土豪且喜欢
<palomino|working> ...
<jiero> gfrog: 必须能放点电才行啊。
<jiero> gfrog: 能一次性10s放出5200mah电能也行~
<jiero> gfrog: 确实啊，用现在的这种备用电源能当防身武器就好了
<jiero> gfrog: 秒杀你
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 当tazer用么。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕帮我看一眼这个 http://paste.ubuntu.com/6473065/
<adam8157> gfrog: 就知道timeout 然后被watchdog捕获了 NETDEV WATCHDOG: usb0 (rndis_host): transmit queue 0 timed out
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马。果然是阴险的
<gfrog> adam8157: usb设备木响应？
<palomino|working> -_- jiero
 * jiero 现在使用罗技20年前生产的鼠标。
<palomino|working> ....
<adam8157> gfrog: 蓝牙?
<palomino|working> 20年前的罗技鼠标
<palomino|working> 是啥样的
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道，反正现在鼠标连不上
<gfrog> adam8157: 但是那段log下面是我插水果手机的消息
<jusss>  palomino|working 20年前
<jusss> palomino|working: 三健鼠标吧
<gfrog> adam8157: [22727.829935] Bluetooth: can't load firmware, may not work correctly
<gfrog> adam8157: 纳尼，bluetooth也要firmware？
<palomino|working> 我有个很老的，绿色的罗技，但忘了型号叫啥了
<adam8157> gfrog: 就只知道timeout
<adam8157> gfrog: 当然要啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 有package？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没有firmware的话就是个残废嘛
<jusss> palomino|working: 20年的键盘，你还有吗
<palomino|working> 有个ibm的
<jusss> palomino|working: 发张照片上来看看
<palomino|working> 在家了
<palomino|working> 而且已经坏了
<gfrog> adam8157: 我擦，那为毛突然报这玩意，刚刚还能用鼠标，
<jusss> palomino|working: 想知道那时的键盘布局
<jiero> palomino|working jusss 不是三键的，只有2个键
<adam8157> gfrog: timeout不晓得啊, 被watchdog捕获的 和下面的stack关系不大啊
<palomino|working> http://image.tianjimedia.com/uploadImages/2010/309/632YM99TA793_mckb2_bo01.JPG jiero
<palomino|working> 跟这个差不多
<jiero> 上面还是联想集团商标
<palomino|working> 手感超好的
<palomino|working> 可惜坏了
<jusss> palomino|working: q和~换了位置
<jiero> palomino|working:  就是这样的 http://www.tcocd.de/Pictures/Peripheral/Logitech/ms34.shtml
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ TCoCD: Logitech M-S34
<gfrog> adam8157: 5楼吃包子去？
<jusss> palomino|working: 而且a左边不是control...
<jiero> palomino|working: 我错了，没有20年，只是15年。
<palomino|working> 哦，这种
<jyf> adam8157: 费曼物理学讲义的第三卷也放html了
<adam8157> gfrog: 走着
<jyf> adam8157: 现在就缺卷2了
<gfrog> adam8157: 来帮我看下bluetooth
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<palomino|working> 这个是装错了大概 JuncoJet
<palomino|working> 这个是装错了大概 jusss
<palomino|working> ctrl不是一直在角落里么?
<jiero> palomino|working: 没滚轮不高兴
<palomino|working> 我用过的键盘a左边都是capslock呀
<palomino|working> :) jiero
<palomino|working> 说道滚轮，还是罗技mx系列那个滚轮爽
<jusss> palomino|working: ctrl在a的左边，esc在q的左边，Bill Joy用的那个古老的终端机的键盘布局
<palomino|working> :o
<jusss> palomino|working: RUB键是什么键？
<hrzhu> esc在 q 的左边 那 tab 跑哪去了
<palomino|working> 不知道.搓键? jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 看到好多古老键盘布局上有RUB键
<jusss> hrzhu: 没tab键
<jusss> palomino|working: 还有meta键
<palomino|working> meta...
<jusss> palomino|working: 现在键盘上都看不到meta键了
<palomino|working> 我没见过。。
<jiero> meta 是什么。
<hrzhu> jyf: 你说的是这本数？ http://www.amazon.cn/%E8%B4%B9%E6%81%A9%E6%9B%BC%E7%89%A9%E7%90%86%E5%AD%A6%E8%AE%B2%E4%B9%89-%E8%B4%B9%E6%81%A9%E6%9B%BC/dp/B0011CJFR0/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1385374440&sr=8-4&keywords=%E8%B4%B9%E6%9B%BC%E7%89%A9%E7%90%86%E5%AD%A6%E8%AE%B2%E4%B9%89
<^k^> hrzhu ... ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.cn/%E8%B4%B9%E6%81%A9%E6%9B%BC%E7%89%A9%E7%90%86%E5%AD%A6%E8%AE%B2%E4%B9%89-%E8%B4%B9%E6%81%A9%E6%9B%BC/dp/B0011CJFR0/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1385374440&sr=8-4&keywords=%E8%B4%B9%E6%9B%BC%E7%89%A9%E7%90%86%E5%AD%A6%E8%AE%B2%E4%B9%89 -- unhandled responsein get head
<hrzhu> *书*
<hrzhu> 费恩曼物理学讲义 这套书是入门书吗
<jyf> hrzhu: 是那本
<hrzhu> 看来世图不止引进数学书 物理书也引进
<hrzhu> 中国唯一的好处大概就是书便宜了
<hrzhu> 尤其像这种数学物理书 很容易买到 因为没多少人和你抢的 美国的教材书死贵
<hrzhu> 看了下目录 貌似算是入门教材
<nyfair> 这是什么网站，还有没有节操
<nyfair> http://show.smzdm.com/detail/19417
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 震动带来的欢愉——海淘 LELO NEA 妮雅 按摩器_日用百货_晒物广场_什么值得买
<palomino|working> .....
<jusss> nyfair: 我都感觉你更像个男的
<jiero> nyfair: 其实，从手怎么能看出是男是女啊
<jiero> 怎么吃。。。
<jusss> f
<imtxc> gfrog: k29 那种应该不会有了，自家的高配机器卖不出去啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu经常卡，什么都动不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452635 ubuntu经常卡，什么都动不了。。只能ctrl+alt+F1，有时ctrl+alt+f7回来还是卡的动不了，只能在ctrl+alt+F1下重启。。 是我电脑(2G内存)带不起来还是ubuntu的问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xibei — 2013-11-25 18:40
<jiero> 死啦死啦滴
<jiero> MeaCulpa: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/364571
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ msi 微星 GE70 2OD-055XCN 17.3寸游戏本（i7、8G、750G、GTX750M、1080P） 6799元包邮_苏宁易购优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  键盘看起来还是连着的。竟然2.5公斤，被嫌弃重量。。。
<jiero> 赛睿键盘
<jiero> 那是什么
<jiero> 系统竟然是 DOS。。。
<jiero> lol
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新安装的ubuntu13.10 为何打开软件中心后闪退？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452636 如题 不知道怎么回事 望解答 统计信息: 发表于 由 浪子无伤 — 2013-11-25 18:58
<freeflying> 咋感觉weibo气数已尽了呢
<dchxcrow> ubuntu13 e17安装好后登录不进去是怎么个回事啊
<dchxcrow> 闪一下就没了
<dchxcrow> ？
<dchxcrow> 没有人么？
<freeflying> gfrog, 今天吃了一天的面
<gfrog> freeflying: meeting
<freeflying> gfrog, 是你们啊
<gfrog> freeflying: .
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 真心指望不上 adam 他们，蓝牙还得我自己搞定……
<gfrog> freeflying: 结束，撤退
<freeflying> gfrog, 这么高级的东西
<gfrog> freeflying: 下午蓝牙piaji一下就不能用了，然后各种报错
<gfrog> freeflying: 真是弄不明白了
<freeflying> gfrog, 我都不用蓝牙的
<happyaron> gfrog: gaoji啊，木有蓝牙设备的路过
<gfrog> freeflying: happyaron 有个蓝牙鼠标，为的是省个usb port
<gfrog> freeflying: happyaron 结果一堆麻烦
<imtxc> gfrog: 咦，蓝牙鼠标，是个好建议
<imtxc> 我去，蓝牙鼠标这么贵
<freeflying> gfrog, 所以我都不用蓝牙的设备了
 * freeflying 还有个蓝牙的 magic trackpad
<freeflying> imtxc_away, 你要不
<gfrog> freeflying: 明天去折磨 adam
<freeflying> gfrog, ttxjj
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 好，就这么干
<freeflying> gfrog, NND, 我下个年度的金卡又到手了
<gfrog> freeflying: 其实我该趁他老板在的时候过去埋汰他，lol
 * gfrog 考虑去SF上开个蓝牙的case，设成P1，lol
<freeflying> gfrog,  然后他老板把你埋汰一顿
<freeflying> gfrog, 亲,你们不能开case吧
<gfrog> freeflying: YK这么nice，肯定跟我一起鄙视 adam
<gfrog> freeflying: 那乃帮我开吧，lol
<freeflying> gfrog, YK说乃个屌丝,去用OS X就没问题了
<gfrog> freeflying: 我显然可以开的啊，有电话和mail接case的情况嘛。
<gfrog> freeflying: =_=
<freeflying> gfrog, 也是哦
<freeflying> gfrog, 去linkedin上划拉划拉
 * gfrog 回家！
<dchxcrow> whois freeflying
<dchxcrow> mn
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine了个autocad2004，图件显示字体问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452640 ubuntu13.04下用wine1.6安装了cad2004,其他都正常， 在windows下完全能正常显示的图形，在wine上用cad2004打开时中文字体总是乱码, 要手动为每个字体样式重新选择字体，个别的中文样式显示正常，样式下有对应的字体。 有把windows里的
<^k^> ─> ttc、ttf中文字体都安装到ubuntu里，cad自己的字体库跟windows里cad的一样。依然无法解决。 有谁wine过cad或wor …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问，怎么取消唤醒屏幕时输入密码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452641 每次都输入，有点麻烦 统计信息: 发表于 由 steven88 — 2013-11-25 20:35
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 卸载掉gnome后rhythmbox音乐播放器启动的时候总是弹“无法载入音乐数据库”的窗口... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452642 1.png 是不是应该删掉那个文件让他重新建立？ 还是重装这个软件。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 馒头1758 — 2013-11-25 20:41
<lrvy> hello world
<^k^> 新 华南校区 • 广西师范学院师园学院到来报到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452643 我是使用xubuntu的。。。。， 今年大一。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kohna — 2013-11-25 21:01
 * kenifanying 想自己建一个网站，哪家主机提供商的比较好的?
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • NX 9.0 for linux 64位界面有问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452645 装好后有一些工具栏堆在一起乱七八糟的，很不爽，有没有人知道怎么解决啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 santai543 — 2013-11-25 22:54
#ubuntu-cn 2013-11-26
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 快被draftsight整崩溃了，麻烦看看问题吧 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452651 为了在linux中看DWG，打算graftsight，结果提示不满足依赖关系，在继续安装依赖包时出现问题，提示要删除一些软件;在上次删除后，结果不能进入登录界面，只得重装系统。麻烦各位帮帮忙吧。实在不知道怎
<^k^> ─> 么解决问题了。 yan@yan-Dell-DM051:~/下载/12$ sudo dpkg -i draftSight.deb Selecting previously unselected package dassault-systeme …
<JuncoJet> ^k^,
<GODDOG-telephone> 额
<GODDOG-telephone> ..
<GODDOG-telephone> .....
<GODDOG-telephone> ^k^: ..
<^k^> GODDOG-telephone, 休息一下..  08:42 
<GODDOG_telephone> 什么情况 这机器人断了我的网？
<JuncoJet> GODDOG_telephone, 谁让你…他= =、、
<JuncoJet> 果断断你
<GODDOG_telephone> 被欺负啦
<GODDOG_telephone> 在QQ里用OTL有没有人认识？
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46284/dragonfly-bsd-3-6-0
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ DragonFly BSD 3.6.0 发布 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 这个是啥，蜻蜓？
<hrzhu> freebsd 的一个 fork 版本
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46282/whats-wrong-with-oop-and-fp
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 为什么说面向对象编程和函数式编程都有问题 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> Scheme不也是函数么
<hrzhu> 王说的是纯函数式 只有 haskell lisp和scheme一般不算函数式
<onlylove> 我靠……王垠写的？
<onlylove> 这货又开始批函数了？
<onlylove> 能不能冷静成熟点再写东西
<hrzhu> 一看这标题就是它写的 国内好事的程序员就喜欢好事的转载
<hrzhu> 我觉得那些转载的人才不成熟
<hrzhu> 靠故意挑事吸引流量
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46288/microsoft-should-open-windows-phone
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 进步太慢，微软该开放 Windows Phone 了 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 2.如果微软真的开放Windows Phone，请相信二线、三线智能手机厂商以及中国山寨厂商的能力
<onlylove> 中国山寨厂商功不可没的样子
<hrzhu> 你这是 oschina 的托吗 发了好多链接 = =
<onlylove> hrzhu: 不是啊……发着玩呗，如果你们每天看，我就不发了，solidot还没发呢
<onlylove> “因为如果有足够多的人使用某 平台的话，那么会形成一种漩涡，强迫几乎所有人都使用这个平台” 这句话怎么看着……套腾讯身上
<hrzhu> 很多人在用 windows 也没强迫我用 windows 虽然还是有影响的
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46271/phoenixa20
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 首款符合PICO-ITX规格的A20开源硬件开发平台 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 这新玩具么
<hrzhu> 你发的几个新闻里面王垠的那篇我已经在很多地方看到过了
<hrzhu> hackernews上也有
<Niac> 王垠 专业喷子？
<onlylove> hackernews要用洋葱头，不然没法看……
<hrzhu> hackernews 字太小 看着累 所以我一般不去看……
<onlylove> 开始干活，连BMC，看看那个esxi去
<freeflying> huntxu, 看来只能用nat在笔记本上用ovs了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • Ubuntu桌面版安装引导过程的界面是用什么写的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452657 RT：想学习下ubuntu安装过程的界面编程，不知道是用什么语言写的，哪里能搞到源代码？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 allenisabird — 2013-11-26 11:13
<gfrog> fre
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> haroldwu: 帅胡
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<huntxu> freeflying: 那还何苦ovs？
<huntxu> gfrog: lvm的vg_mda_{size,free}
<huntxu> gfrog: 是啥意思
<gfrog> huntxu: 这你该问 adam
<gfrog> huntxu: 对存储完全不了解
<huntxu> 不在 =.=
<huntxu> iMadper: ^^^^^
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37376
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国对高通展开反垄断调查
<onlylove> 开始收钱了
<palomino|working> 干的好
<iMadper> huntxu: 可能是, mdadm
<palomino|working> 欧盟那几个提款机都应该也提一遍
<onlylove> 欧罗巴抢钱联盟？
<^k^> 新 OpenSUSE发行版 • openSUSE 13.1 发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452360 fanchengniang 写道: 算了，openSUSE已经没落了。最近新闻，德国慕尼黑都不用openSUSE。你觉得他除了华丽的外表，真的有同样牛逼的内在？ Sent from my MI 2SC using Tapatalk 无法同意您的观点。慕尼黑政府当然有自己的考虑，但这不能说其他版本就不行。就
<jusss> ~这个符号名字叫啥？
<roylez> tilda
<jusss> roylez: 我想把tilde和esc换位置
<jusss> roylez: 你vim都是用哪个键？
<roylez> jusss: esc
<jusss> roylez: 你esc位置？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 用着很久12.04了,更新个内核看下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452659 内核直接跳到3.12了 目前使用良好 a.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 442449076 — 2013-11-26 12:17
<jusss> roylez: screen要不停的ctrl，打算把caps lock给ctrl
<roylez> jusss: 我在screen里很少用ctrl
<roylez> jusss: F11/F12狂用
<jusss> roylez: …f11离那么远
<jusss> roylez: 把esc给tilde还是给shift_r？
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求解：火狐下载对话框的打开方式怎么这么落后 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452660 25.0了还找不到系统中已注册的文件类型 要是再点下“打开方式”，结果出来的是用户主目录，仿佛这些文件类型是用户定义的 求解，记得以前是弹出个应用程序列表，选一下就行了 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe
<^k^> ─> — 2013-11-26 12:32
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 双显卡问题，ubuntu官方终于出手了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452661 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics Quote: As per the discussions at UDS 1305, we have worked to officially support Hybrid graphics in Ubuntu 13.10 and in 12.04.3 LTS. This enablement work builds upon NVIDIA's work on PRIME and AMD's work on PowerXpress.…… 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^> ─> 由 auroralulu — 2013-11-26 12:36
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37378
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 欧盟警告将废止欧美信息安全港协议
<onlylove> 欧罗巴抢钱联盟
<danielfeng> \help
<nyfair> 壮哉大欧罗巴抢钱联盟
<onlylove> scp可以同时对多台机器复制同一文件么
<freeflying> 欧罗巴抢钱联盟是啥
<onlylove> freeflying: 欧罗巴抢钱联盟，简称欧盟
<MeaCulpa> 是啊，愿闻其详
<freeflying> 哦
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不行
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你自己开进程嘛
<onlylove> 同时10台机器，改配置，难道非要puppet？
<MeaCulpa>  onlylove 10台自己scp阿
<freeflying> onlylove, 哭胖忽悠你
<onlylove> 你们别闹……
<Andty> 我是不是可以说话了
<onlylove> 我先看man去
<MeaCulpa>    onlylove 不是阿，你10台机器就弄不过来？shell循环一下就是了嘛，你就一条scp...
<Andty> 有人在吗
<^k^> Andty:点点点.  13:03 
<Andty> 我刚刚玩这个，不会怎么和别人交谈，请指教～～
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: dhcp的……地址都捉不到……
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 擦，我又忽悠谁了...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 要先收集地址么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ...这个和scp有何关系...
<Andty> ／mgs “^k^”  这样吗
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 因为要scp ip地址啊
<onlylove> Andty: 你别折腾了，就公屏好了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那就去弄ip撒...
<Andty> 哈，公屏也没问题，只是我想知道一些常用的知识嘛
<MeaCulpa> 这里又不是Fedora-zh, gentoo-cn, 欢迎任何问题
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 说的那里很吓人似的
<iMadper> Andty: /topic 里面有irc的入门指南
<Andty> 请问 一下，如何将左侧工具栏移至底部中间呢
<Andty> command
<Andty> insufficient arguments for command为何出现这个玩意
<iMadper> Andty: 你自己看这个输出是什么意思?
<jyf> http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/365335
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ 八哥价：CHANGHONG 长虹 LED32538 32英寸LED电视 161.99元包邮_亚马逊中国优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<imtxc> jyf: 这种必须砍单啊
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> imtxc, 没准甩货
<jyf> imtxc: 谁知道是不是促销呢
<imtxc> 100 多，除非是老板跟小姨子跑了老板娘开的价儿
<jyf> imtxc: 下回有碰到廉价的LED电视记得通知我 我家里新房子也需要个电视机
<Andty> 买个投影哈～
<imtxc> jyf: ok
<jyf> 投影可以考虑啊 只是没有好的
<jyf> 特别好的就特别贵
<Andty> 买电视还是买好的，便宜的真不怎么样
<jyf> 我只是拿去放在那
<jyf> 我平时都不看电视的
<jyf> 就为了父母来可以用下 或者客人来的时候开着
<jyf> 总不能给客人发个笔记本
<Andty> 可以呀，哈哈
<Andty> ／dir
<jyf> iMadper: 这个smzdm还是信息太少了
<jyf> 要是有个界面类似 pinterest的那种 大信息量的网站就好了
<happyaron> freeflying: 从岛国背电视划算么？
<freeflying> happyaron, 没看过
<happyaron> freeflying: 有空帮我关注下？
<freeflying> happyaron, 基本不靠谱, 太重了
<happyaron> freeflying: 好。。。
<freeflying> happyaron, 电视现在还有比天朝便宜的地?
<Niac> 电视除了打游戏时用下，还能干什么，看ppt？
<happyaron> freeflying: 不知啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 日本电器近些年口碑并不好
<happyaron> freeflying: 没了解过。
<happyaron> 哦
<freeflying> adam8157, 扯, 高端的还是人家做的好
<Niac> 投影仪也不贵啊
<jyf> 确实 我还得买个游戏机打运动类游戏
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 写个脚本 a=ip1..ip10; a.each{|ip| cmd="scp " + ip + file ; system(cmd) }
<freeflying> Niac, 投影仪也分
<adam8157> freeflying: 那是高端的嘛, 普遍质量口碑和早年间完全比不了
<jyf> iIlL10Oo: 我就说你是kk
<freeflying> adam8157, 低端的人都从天朝进口啊
<jyf> 用电视机打kinect那种游戏还蛮不错的
 * adam8157 就赠送xbox one+kinect+电视
<jyf> 再一个看看电影吧
<Niac> 话说投影仪的光分布不均匀的问题解决没
<jyf> adam8157: 你送？
<imtxc> freeflying: 带块卡表回来吧～
 * adam8157 求赠送xbox one+kinect+电视
<freeflying> adam8157, 我找了个中介,在土澳的
<freeflying> imtxc, 你要>
 * adam8157 谢谢
<freeflying> ?
<adam8157> f
<adam8157> freeflying: 渡我
<freeflying> adam8157, 尼玛才开始呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 岛国明显要背游戏机
<Niac> 要是能给我带个日本mm就好了
<freeflying> adam8157, 问了下收费情况,把我简历要去了
<happyaron> onlylove: 不玩啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 那哥们说先看看能不能申请
<adam8157> freeflying: 我还是得明年7月才够分, 先看你啦
<onlylove> happyaron: 那没啥好背的了吧……
<onlylove> happyaron: 总不能背新鲜空气
<imtxc> freeflying: 额，刚对比了下，日亚的卡表比美亚还贵
<happyaron> on
<happyaron> onlylove: 新鲜带辐射的空气？
<freeflying> adam8157, 啥时候考雅思啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 靠，把福岛那回事给忘了
<happyaron> lol
<adam8157> happyaron: freeflying 呆湾ducky键盘特价哦 淘宝650 呆湾320rmb
<happyaron> ...
<adam8157> freeflying: 等明年呗 不着急
<adam8157> freeflying: 反正我分还不够呢
<freeflying> adam8157, 亲, 乃和我说这些,你觉得我感兴趣吗
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> adam8157,  我准备今年去考了
<adam8157> freeflying: 赞
<adam8157> freeflying: 让你夫人也考一个, 有加分
<freeflying> adam8157, 这倒是啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 配偶考个四分五分就行了
<freeflying> adam8157, 四五分应该不成问题
<freeflying> adam8157, 估计我必须得考7分以上了
<adam8157> freeflying: 你六分就行了
<iMadper> adam8157: freeflying: 乃们都要移民土澳了?
<freeflying> iMadper, 这不是下下策了吗
<imtxc> iMadper: 土噢可以同性结婚了？
<freeflying> adam8157, 6分好考啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 上策是啥? 欧洲?
 * adam8157 最近经济转好? 猎头渐渐多了感觉
<freeflying> iMadper, 帝都飞黄腾达
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕啊, 都没猎头找我
<iMadper> freeflying: 哦, 那确实比移民难度还大
<adam8157> freeflying: 可惜都是国内的
<imtxc> adam8157: 最近找我的都是猪头....
<freeflying> adam8157, 介绍相好的猎头给我
<happyaron> freeflying: 侯总你这都要猎头找你很多年了……
<freeflying> happyaron, 没办法啊,猎头看不上我咋整
 * iMadper 我也看成最近猪头多了...
<happyaron> iMadper: +1
<freeflying> iMadper, lol
<adam8157> "~"
<adam8157> "Currently we are seeking for experienced Principal/Senior Software Developer with extensive C programming and kernel experience to join our Storage dev team."
<jyf> 白澳可以么？
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞. 快去.
<iMadper> adam8157: principal!
<adam8157> iMadper: 北京的
<iMadper> adam8157: 你要哪里的?
<iMadper> adam8157: 哪个公司呀? emc?
<adam8157> iMadper: 肉翻的
<iMadper> adam8157: 肉翻的公司少呀....
<imtxc> principal 还不去
<jyf> imtxc: 猪头都找你去做啥
<adam8157> imtxc: 人也不给我这title啊
<imtxc> jyf: 修电脑……
<freeflying> adam8157, 啧啧, 乃都principle  level了
<jyf> imtxc: 前一阵有个猪头给我个美企运维的 你有兴趣否
 * iMadper 交配, 配种, 下崽 
<adam8157> freeflying: dan啊
<iMadper> 猪头找来, 还能有别的事情吗? jyf
<jyf> iMadper: 那猪头给重复发了几遍 还要我给他推荐周围盆友
<adam8157> 猪头找大师兄
<imtxc> jyf: 北京？
<iMadper> jyf: 好地方, 有意
<jyf> 是的 freewheel的
<jyf> iMadper: 那我转发下你
<iMadper> jyf: 赞! thx
<jyf> 他们自己干的就是收费推荐的生意 却想叫别人给他们免费推荐 真正不动脑
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 去哪找firmware？
<adam8157> gfrog: google....
<gfrog> adam8157: 木找到……
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 是 principle ？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我没有前缀
<gfrog> freeflying: principle reception？
<gfrog> adam8157: vpn又开始卡了。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请问怎么从usb设备里读取数据？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452664 我想通过usb转rs232接口读取外部设备的数据，还有发命令 我想知道用C实现数据和指令收发的思路是什么？需要打开哪些文件？我刚学驱动有些地方还不太清楚，希望大家指点一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 hukof10th — 2013-11-26 14:07
<freeflying> gfrog, 啧啧
<gfrog> adam8157: 不是firmware的问题。
<gfrog> adam8157: btusb module remove了之后重新加载回来没反应。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我U reload btusb的脚本在哪里？
<adam8157> gfrog: /etc/power 之类的地方
<gfrog> adam8157: 我这木有…… 只有laptop-mode
<freeflying> gfrog, nnd, 刚以为闲了,人就来报问题了
<gfrog> adam8157: 妈蛋，俩vps轮班儿出问题。 看来必须要保持一主一备机制了
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，都很便宜好嘛。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我一个也没有
<gfrog> adam8157: 其实可以找我司OS做个backup
<nyfair> 组队组队，移民欧洲
<nyfair> 我要去乌克兰
<nyfair> 话说欧洲哪个国家网络直连11区比较快？
<nyfair> 想来想去，貌似还是天朝好
<adam8157> nyfair: 荷兰
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 开源的长征，慕尼黑不再微软 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452665 十年前的五月，慕尼黑市议会投票通过启动LiMux项目，将所有的政府软件系统和公务员的个人电脑迁移到开源软件平台。同期比较知名的城市开源运动还包括威尼斯的Wienux、阿姆斯特丹的Open Amsterdam和西班牙萨拉戈萨的AZlinux。 LiMux同时
<iMadper> nyfair: 带我一个
<gfrog> adam8157: 大哥，你给我的那个dpkg是源码包好嘛……
<adam8157> gfrog: 是啊, dkms嘛
<adam8157> gfrog: 安装过程中会编译成模块
<gfrog> adam8157: 原来还得make
<adam8157> gfrog: 不用你手动....
<adam8157> gfrog: dkms机制的...
<iMadper> dkms install xxx
<gfrog> adam8157: dkms扔到哪了？
<adam8157> gfrog: modinfo btusb|head 你就知道了
<gfrog> adam8157: 好像我加载的模块不太对
<gfrog> adam8157: 丫会覆盖linux-image装上的module么？
<adam8157> gfrog: modinfo btusb|head
<adam8157> gfrog: 不会
<adam8157> gfrog: 会放到优先级更高的地方
<gfrog> adam8157: 那就是了，丫的ko放在哪？
<adam8157> gfrog: modinfo btusb|head
<adam8157> !!!!
<adam8157> gfrog: modinfo btusb|head
<adam8157> gfrog: modinfo btusb|head
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，我说了丫的位置不对啊
<gfrog> 妈蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: /lib/modules/3.12.0-2-generic/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/btusb.ko
<gfrog> adam8157: 是这里？！
<iMadper> gfrog: 你看看这个文件的生成时间?
<gfrog> adam8157: 跟你说话真费劲
<adam8157> gfrog: 应该是/lib/modules/3.12.0-2-generic/dkms/btusb.ko之类的地方
<gfrog> adam8157: 妈蛋，那你还让我modinfo个毛线
<gfrog> adam8157: 告诉你了加载的模块不对
<adam8157> gfrog: 怎么会没装上? 莫非安装的时候编译失败了
<gfrog> adam8157: 我怎么会知道！
<adam8157> gfrog: sudo depmpd -a
<adam8157> gfrog: 然后再看呢?
 * gfrog 这尼玛就是过了认证的包？！
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是啊 是我刚打的
<gfrog> adam8157: 算了，不求你了，你是爷
<adam8157> ......
<adam8157> gfrog: 运行一下看嘛 我没想到会有安装失败的情况
<iMadper> depmod...
<gfrog> adam8157: 滚粗
<adam8157> ....
<adam8157> gfrog: 我知道为啥了 我的错
<iIlL10Oo> 比特币支持 android 手机令牌就牛了
<dchxcrow> 有没有在ubuntu 13.10上尝试安装e17失败的人呢？
<palomino|working> 有在ubuntu13.10上各种失败的人
<dchxcrow> 哦～～
<dchxcrow> 难道你成功了么？
<dchxcrow> 求指导，求精夜
<palomino|working> 我显然是各种失败。。
<palomino|working> 我已经想换gentoo了
<palomino|working> 自从升级到13.10
<palomino|working> 各种问题层出不穷
<dchxcrow> e17各种源都失败
<dchxcrow> 也不知道网上写的那些人是怎么成功的
<palomino|working> 换发行版吧..
<onlylove> 喵的，谁的hadoop集群建起来了……slave死活不肯启动啊
<palomino|working> 五羊好像搞过?
<dchxcrow> 关键是在ubuntu下面工作啊，换一下，有很多东西要搞啊
<onlylove> fivesheep: 醒醒，醒醒……
<palomino|working> 我也一样啊。。但是还是打算换了.. dchxcrow
<onlylove> dchxcrow: 笨，换和ubuntu一样基于debian的不就完了
<palomino|working> 太机智了 onlylove
<dchxcrow> dchxcrow: gentoo 是基于什么的
<palomino|working> gentoo基于自己的吧...
<dchxcrow> onlylove: debain上次搞过，不知道为什么各种适应啊
<onlylove> 我要是说gentoo基于lfs估计要有一堆人来骂我
<palomino|working> gentoo就是安装软件时cpu比较累
<dchxcrow> gentoo基于自己是要各种现在场编译吧
<palomino|working> 是的。。
<dchxcrow> 各种不适应debian
<palomino|working> 有个sabayon
<palomino|working> 基于gentoo的，但也带二进制包
<jyf> onlylove: 确实 有点像自动探测本机的配置 然后自动lfs 不过连配置脚本都有人帮你写了 应该不算lfs吧
<dchxcrow> lfs是什么啊
<onlylove> dchxcrow: debain有毛不适应的
<palomino|working> lfs是一个超蛋疼的发行版...
<palomino|working> 折腾过一次，怕了
<palomino|working> 你可以搜一下 linux from scratch
<dchxcrow> 哦，这个啊，听说过
<dchxcrow> 哈哈，是比较不容易。
<dchxcrow> 也是看了新一季的nikita, 看到里面nerd用的linux的窗口效果，想折腾一下，结果e17各种装不起来
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我的工具链死在gcc上，死活编译不过去
<fivesheep> onlylove: 那配置应该很简单的. 照着document来就差不多了
<onlylove> fivesheep: 我要是和你说，slave节点的datanode和tasktraker都不起来，stop all的时候直接和我说no tasktraker to stop
<palomino|working> ... onlylove
<onlylove> 就根本不是搭建的问题，是丫的不正常
<fivesheep> 我已经不记得了, 差不多一年没碰这玩意
<iMadper> dchxcrow: e17怎么会装不起来....
<onlylove> 我折腾两天没折腾明白……一个master和三个slave，就不干活……
<iMadper> dchxcrow: 你啥发行版?
<fivesheep> 现在更不用自己去搞这个, 公司大把干这玩意的
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<palomino|working> distro[Ubuntu "saucy" 13.10]
<dchxcrow> iMadper: ubuntu13.10
 * palomino|working 是为数不多的在#ubuntu-cn用ubuntu的人了...
<dchxcrow> 哇，这是怎么作到的？
<iMadper> dchxcrow: 我在ubuntu下面用过e17, 怎么会装不起来...
<palomino|working> 装了个xchat的插件 dchxcrow
<iMadper> palomino|working: 是的. 确实是罕有的还在用ubuntu的老人家
<palomino|working> T_T iMadper
<onlylove> iMadper: 貌似还有ee? cc palomino|working
<iMadper> palomino|working: 那也不用哭嘛, eexpress 不是也在用
<iMadper> onlylove: 是的.
<palomino|working> 跟ee为伍不是更惨
<iMadper> eexpress: 快出来抚慰一下 palomino|working 的心灵
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> palomino|working: ?
<onlylove> palomino|working: 和ee为伍咋了？
 * palomino|working 轻抚 eexpress 
<fivesheep> 你先在你的master上把 所有东西豆跑起来, 然后加slave
<dchxcrow> iMadper: 我之前用ubuntu 13.04的也可以，但是ubuntu13.10就不行了。要不然不能登录，要不然登录进去除了终端里面所有其它的程序都会溃崩
<onlylove> fivesheep: 好主意……
<gfrog> palomino|working: 我已经叫ubuntu的蓝牙驱动玩死了
 * gfrog 忽然想换Fedora了……
<iMadper> gfrog: 换吧, 支持
<freeflying> gfrog,  尼玛一会儿四个case
<fivesheep> ubuntu这几年 感觉没啥进步
<fivesheep> freeflying: 你说是不是
<dchxcrow> 大家现在都用什么发行版呢
<freeflying> fivesheep,  赞同
<freeflying> fivesheep, 你丫不给我介绍个工作
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 第一次发帖！！！试试怎么样~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452669 编译或打包 是android APP的破解和反编译不？？？ <img src="ht
<freeflying> dchxcrow,  别问这无聊的了
<fivesheep> 没这本事阿
<dchxcrow> 哦～～好吧：（
<freeflying> fivesheep, 你丫可是team leader啊
<fivesheep> 开什么玩笑
<fivesheep> 我是最底层那个
<freeflying> fivesheep, 升manager没啊
<fivesheep> 过个十年八年
<fivesheep> 搞不好有机会
<fivesheep> lol
<fivesheep> 睡觉去
<eexpress> palomino|working: 啥状况？
<iMadper> eexpress: palomino|working 在等待你的爱抚
<eexpress> 拍马屁？
<iMadper> lol
 * eexpress 拍 palomino|working 屁股
<freeflying> fivesheep, 你家房子还在不在
<onlylove> eexpress: 破马在抱怨和你为伍了
<freeflying> fivesheep, 租给我住吧
<eexpress> onlylove: 才看到。说用ub?
<onlylove> eexpress: 恩
<freeflying> eexpress, 湖南污染也太严重了,不然我去湖南住了
<eexpress> 这正常啊。 onlylove
<eexpress> freeflying: 额。不会吧。虽然空气是有些不好，难道比北京还差？
<fivesheep> freeflying: 海南阿
<fivesheep> 看涨
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 开源的长征，慕尼黑不再微软 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452665 十年前的五月，慕尼黑市议会投票通过启动LiMux项目，将所有的政府软件系统和公务员的个人电脑迁移到开源软件平台。同期比较知名的城市开源运动还包括威尼斯的Wienux、阿姆斯特丹的Open Amsterdam和西班牙萨拉戈萨的AZlinux。 LiMux同时
<freeflying> fivesheep,  你海南房子租给我住?
<iMadper> 换个城市, 还不一步到位... 从一个pm2.5 500的地方到一个pm2.5 400的地方有啥意思.. 直接考虑pm2.5 < 100的地方, 不然有啥可换的,  eexpress
<fivesheep> 哪里来的海南房子
<eexpress> 海南的房子还要租？好多空的别墅啊。 freeflying
<eexpress> iMadper: 不计算那么细致。活得更舒服。
<iMadper> eexpress: 好吧...
<eexpress> 我住的地方，应该<100
<fivesheep> freeflying: 反正你有网络的地方就可以上班
<freeflying> eexpress, 私有财产,尼玛空着你也不能去啊
<fivesheep> 去个贫困山区
<freeflying> fivesheep, 是啊, 跟老板谈过了
<fivesheep> 贵州之类的
<freeflying> fivesheep, 他也答应了, 前提是不要离机场太远
<eexpress> freeflying: 估计都没建完的，还没验收的。看到很多。
<adam8157> fivesheep: 我也要拍拍马屁
<adam8157> eexpress: momo
<fivesheep> 我觉得珠海也不错阿
<eexpress> adam8157: 拍拍
<eexpress> 珠海不好玩
<adam8157> fivesheep: 珠海的气候和环境相当好
<fivesheep> 珠海有机场
<eexpress> 。。玩机场
<adam8157> 媲美威海, 而且不像威海那么大风
<fivesheep> 环境还不错
<palomino|working> O_o
<palomino|working> 威海有大风?_?
<fivesheep> 房价大概也不算高
<eexpress> 威海蛮好。
<adam8157> palomino|working: 冬天春天风特大, 爽
<onlylove> 羡慕那些整天飞来飞去的，我还没坐过那高大上的东西
<palomino|working> :o
<eexpress> 石岛最好
<palomino|working> 这样。。
<adam8157> eexpress: 我就是石岛的...
<freeflying> fivesheep, 珠海生活成本高啊
<fivesheep> 青岛似乎爆了一下就十几二十年没法恢复了
<eexpress> 没去过。 adam8157 lol
<adam8157> 今天啥情况, 好几个猎头找过来 freeflying
<fivesheep> freeflying: 你领美金的
<fivesheep> 怕啥
<palomino|working> 石岛，是西沙群島宣德群岛的一部分，与永兴岛同位于一个礁盘，位于礁盘东北 adam8157
<freeflying> adam8157, nnd
<adam8157> palomino|working: 不是这个
<eexpress> 猎头还好，不要是鸡头就行。 cc adam8157
<fivesheep> adam8157: 牛逼阿
<eexpress> palomino|working: .
<eexpress> 西沙。。。 lol
<adam8157> 今天主要工作就是回信拒绝猎头
<eexpress> 回信就说明你认真了。
<fivesheep> 忽略不就可以了
<freeflying> adam8157, 快介绍猎头给我
<eexpress> 五羊，额。
<adam8157> fivesheep: 我回说国内职位不考虑, 万一她再回说他们国外也有呢?
<dchxcrow> adam8157: 下次就说国外的职位不考虑
<adam8157> dchxcrow: 我期待她说国外也有然后卖了我
<goxl_> 用在WINXP下编译SDL2 的没
<fivesheep> eexpress: 啥
<adam8157> palomino|working: http://baike.baidu.com/subview/544154/8917200.htm?fromtitle=石岛管理区&fromid=1163304&type=search
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 石岛_百度百科
<dchxcrow> adam8157: 哦，我以为你对她们不期待呢
<adam8157> dchxcrow: 国内职位不期待而已
<palomino|working> 离乳山大约120公里 adam8157
<adam8157> gfrog: 你的域名托管在谁家? name.com renew好贵
<adam8157> p
<alvin_rxg> Title: Domain Names | Search, Registration, SSL Certificates, Web Hosting, Website Builder | Name.com (@ www.name.com *FROM* name.com)
<gfrog> adam8157: godaddy
<adam8157> palomino|working: 嗯 和 妈呀 是老乡
<fivesheep> adam8157: 有相当一部分公司可以把人从国内转出来的, 不过一般你豆得在那干个一年以上
<onlylove> 喵的，no route to host……
<onlylove> 我还要手工加路由么
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> don't
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> -_-
<gfrog> onlylove: 我的vps返回的icmp都是这个消息，lol 事实上路由是正确的……
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐, 不开森啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 我说的是自己的虚拟集群……hadoop的破东西
<gfrog> onlylove: 竟然还跨路由……
<onlylove> gfrog: 不垮，绝对不垮，都是一个网段的
<onlylove> gfrog: 就是不知道为啥不通
<gfrog> onlylove: 不知道
<onlylove> gfrog: 我看看搞hosts算了
<gfrog> onlylove: 跟域名有关？ 那你dns写错了呗
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 又要填PBC了...
<onlylove> gfrog: 不知道啊，直接用ssh可以登录的
<onlylove> gfrog: 不过是ip
<onlylove> gfrog: 所以不知道哪里让我弄坏了
<eexpress> adam8157: 难道整天想出国了？去找一个酒吧洋妞。
<adam8157> eexpress: 来一打
<eexpress> 。。。喝啤酒？
<adam8157> eexpress: yang niu
<eexpress> 一打一打的算。蛋蛋的蛋蛋真强大。
<onlylove> fivesheep: 搞定了，iptables忘了停
<onlylove> gfrog: 我弄好了，因为忘了停iptables
<gfrog> adam8157: 搞定了
<adam8157> gfrog: 用的啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 根本不是firmware的问题
<adam8157> =,=
<adam8157> gfrog: 那是啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 少了贵项目的某个包
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥包?
<gfrog> adam8157: dpkg
<adam8157> ?
 * adam8157 有没有不依赖consolekit的蓝牙frontend?
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥包啊?
<onlylove> adam8157: 你来写一个吧
<onlylove> adam8157: debian可以不安装dpkg包么，不太现实吧？
<adam8157> 所以我很好奇啊, 我也是这个蓝牙啊 到底缺啥 gfrog
<goxl_> 你们的ubuntu13休眠功能正常么
<gfrog> adam8157: lp1201751
<palomino|working> suspend to ram正常
<palomino|working> suspend to disk没用过
<gfrog> goxl_: S3刚刚被我捣鼓正常，S4完全不行
<adam8157> 哦 还是重启服务
<goxl_> S3是什么意思？
<palomino|working> s3是to ram吧
<gfrog> palomino|working: .
<onlylove> palomino|working: 用ram的时候多吧
<palomino|working> 似的
<palomino|working> 是的
<palomino|working> 我只到ram
<onlylove> 一美女程序员征婚：SELECT * FROM 男人 WHERE 未婚=true and 有房=true and 有车=true and 条件 in (‘大方’,'绅士’,'会做家务','帅气','最好还能带孩子’) 一资深的程序员回复:(0 row(s) affected)
<palomino|working> ........
<palomino|working> 美女程序员,是美国女程序员么
<eexpress> 记得以前休眠到disk，把sysv的Sxx全改动。自己手动改回。
<eexpress> onlylove: 你这错了。
<eexpress> 其实妹子只要一个条件，有钱。
<palomino|working> 卧槽，巧克力寄来了
<palomino|working> 神速
<palomino|working> 那是最低条件 eexpress
<eexpress> palomino|working: 照相，看看啥高级巧克力
<palomino|working> 有钱+人帅器大更好 eexpress
<eexpress> palomino|working: 充分条件啊
<palomino|working> 普通的巧克力。。
<eexpress> ，
<onlylove> eexpress: 加上有钱依旧是0 row(s) affected
<eexpress> 普通的，还快递？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于 rm -rf 的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452673 我在ubuntu上用普通用户删除了root建立的文件，这是怎么回事呀？ 用的指令是 rm -rf test.txt 统计信息: 发表于 由 xukai — 2013-11-26 16:17
<palomino|working> 京东上第三方卖的.. eexpress
<eexpress> 不担心卫生安全啥的？
<palomino|working> 没事，吃过几十块了。。
<eexpress> 好吧
<eexpress> 多胖了？ palomino|working
<palomino|working> 比巅峰期轻了40多斤了.. eexpress
<eexpress> 140?
<palomino|working> 140kg?
<eexpress> ~~~
<palomino|working> :D
<palomino|working> 现在0.1吨
<eexpress> 难道超出人类思维范畴？
<eexpress> 。。。。
<iIlL10Oo> gentoo 升级个 gcc ， 真是要2个小时
<eexpress> 吨马。
<palomino|working> 好说 eexpress
<eexpress> 比酷胖都胖啊。
<palomino|working> 这还减了40多斤那。。 eexpress
<eexpress> 求之前的照片
<palomino|working> ....
<eexpress> 仰望下
<palomino|working> 这种黑历史我岂能保留影像资料
<eexpress> 最好裸体，现肉。
<palomino|working> 卧槽。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 昨天看网友照片，然后圈出某人，说，减肥励志帝，140减到不到100
<eexpress> 光荣历史啊
<palomino|working> ...... onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 真人真事，不映射你
<onlylove> 为毛我觉得hadoop好傻……
<onlylove> jusss: 你有来问稀奇古怪的问题了？
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<jusss> onlylove: 我看不懂xmodmap的man
<jusss> onlylove: 那个modifiername到底是啥
<jusss> onlylove: 还有keysym keycode
<jusss> onlylove: keymap
<onlylove> jusss: 我就不知道你在说啥，你要更改键盘键位？
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，man xmodmap
<onlylove> jusss: 有example没
<jusss> onlylove: 我想改成hhkb lite 2那种的
<jusss> onlylove: 没
<jusss> onlylove: man里有、
<onlylove> jusss: ä½ dpkg-reconfigure keyboard
<jusss> onlylove: 我这个是arch...
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<onlylove> jusss: 自己想该怎么办
<jusss> onlylove: 我是看不懂man...
<freeflying> gfrog, sigh
<freeflying> 报case到手软
<gfrog> freeflying: 肿么？
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？ 不是吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 至少7-8个
<gfrog> freeflying: 我去看看
<iMadper> jusss: 我就没明白难在哪里...
<jusss> iMadper: modifier name是啥
<jusss> iMadper: 还有那个keycode keysym
<gfrog> freeflying: 一堆P1，啧啧
<iMadper> jusss: ...
<freeflying> gfrog, 我没发P1的
<jusss> iMadper: 查单词也没中文翻译呀
<onlylove> iMadper: 他会用一堆暂时不用明白是什么的东西难住你
<gfrog> freeflying: 有
<jusss> http://dict.cn/keycode
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ keycode是什么意思_keycode在线翻译_英语_读音_用法_例句_海词词典
<freeflying> gfrog, 之前的吧
<iMadper> jusss: 你需要明白什么? 你自己换不就行了
<onlylove> iMadper: 比方说keyboard为啥叫keyboard
<gfrog> freeflying: 11-26
<freeflying> gfrog, 忘记了
<gfrog> freeflying: 我去make note
<gfrog> freeflying: 然后等大佬们来搞定
<iMadper> jusss: xev | grep -A2 --line-buffered '^KeyRelease' | sed -n '/keycode /s/^.*keycode \([0-9]*\).* (.*, \(.*\)).*$/\1 \2/p'  用这个命令来获取keycode
<jusss> iMadper: 看不懂man...怎么换
<iMadper> jusss: 那就去学英文去
<jusss> iMadper: ...xmodmap -pke|grep "xxx"就可以
<jusss> iMadper: 我不知道那个modifier name是啥
<onlylove> “作为中国最早的IT品牌之一，也是中国行业市场的领军者，浪潮不仅敏锐地把握住了Linux的发展趋势，并深刻的意识到Linux在降低TCO（总体拥有成本）、提供更高扩展性和稳定性、更强易用性等方面的优势。对此，我们表示深度的赞赏。”Attachmate大中华区及韩国总经理江永清先生表示，“SUSE非常重视浪潮在中国服务器市场的æ
<onlylove> 软文就是软文，水平比我高多了
<lucky__> 有人用过genymotion吗
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37379
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Solidot | BIPS遭攻击，被偷走1295 BTC
<jusss> iMadper: Caps_Lock的keycode 是37 Control_L的keycode 是66 ，然后xmodmap -e "keycode 37 = Control_L"，发现Caps_Lock还是Caps_Lock
<freeflying> http://www.ibtimes.com/us-ambassador-china-gary-locke-resigns-did-beijings-notorious-smog-drive-him-away-1479124
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ U.S. Ambassador To China Gary Locke Resigns; Did Beijing's Notorious Smog Drive Him Away?
<freeflying> fivesheep, ^^
<iMadper> jusss: 我直接写的.xmodmap文件
<yingzwoo> Skype plugin for libpurple messengers (Empathy-specific files) 这个安装完毕 怎么使用？
<lainme> lucky__: me
<iMadper> jusss: setxkbmap -option ctrl:swapcaps
<lucky__> lainme: 可以装app吗
<lainme> lucky__: 可以，但需要apk。现在免费版没google play了
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • rar是怎么了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452674 为毛 yaourt -S rar 之后仍然无法解压缩rar文件？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 realrealjerry — 2013-11-26 16:42
<lucky__> lainme: apk怎么托进去？
<lainme> lucky__: 不知道。我直接用里面的浏览器下载
<lucky__> lainme: 我也下载过 可是安装不了 提示不兼容
<lainme> lucky__: ...那就不清楚了
<gfrog> freeflying: 5个？
<lucky__> lainme: 你装的rom是什么？
<freeflying> gfrog, 大概有8个
<lainme> lucky__: 4.1.1。tablet那个
<gfrog> freeflying: 那有些没加contact吧，我查到5个
<lucky__> lainme: 没用过手机的rom吗
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 悲剧阿，昨天刚删了老邮件，今天要写pbc...
<lainme> lucky__: 没有
<freeflying> gfrog, 还有不是我发的
<jusss> iMadper: xmodmap有这种写法？
<iMadper> jusss: 这是命令, 直接执行就行了
<jusss> iMadper: 哦
<gfrog> freeflying: 真的只有5个……
<gfrog> freeflying: 找了一圈
<freeflying> gfrog, 看来你嫌少啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 反正不是我做，我又不怕，lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 我是怕漏掉嘛。
<freeflying> gfrog, 还是乃爽啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 就爽这几天……
<freeflying> gfrog, 还有三天,准备休假
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧，土壕
<freeflying> gfrog, 要是这段时间能搞定工作就完美了
<freeflying> lol
<jusss> iMadper: 现在这里同时有3个妹子
<iMadper> jusss: nyfair lainme 还有谁? 你?
<jusss> iMadper: lucky__
<iMadper> jusss: 那你还不去追
<jusss> iMadper: ...
<onlylove> iMadper: 你不知道他不会追啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 赶紧教他怎么追
<iMadper> onlylove: 为啥我要教他?
<onlylove> iMadper: 你怂恿人追，不教么
<iMadper> onlylove: 有因果关系吗?
<jusss> 我创建了一个maillist
<jusss> f
<gfrog> freeflying: 办公室来了一堆人。
<onlylove> jusss: 没事创建那个做啥
<freeflying> gfrog, 为啥
<gfrog> freeflying: 好像有啥生意
<jusss> onlylove: 玩
<freeflying> gfrog, 啧啧
<gfrog> freeflying: 看起来很高端
<freeflying> gfrog, 问题是咱办公室不高顿啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问 #include 改成 #include 这是什么意思 ，怎么改啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452675 /usr/lib/gcc/i386-redhat-linux/4.6/include/varargs.h:4:2: #error "GCC no longer implements <varargs.h>." /usr/lib/gcc/i386-redhat-linux/4.6/include/varargs.h:5:2: #error "Revise your code to use <stdarg.h>." 标准库的头文件名字发生变换,不再是varargs.h，改成了s
<^k^> ─> tdarg.h #include <varargs.h> 改成 #include <stdarg.h> 统计信息: 发表于 由 liubing1990 — 2013-11-26 17:11
<gfrog> freeflying: 还行，刚才一老黑抱着一堆可乐罐过来扔，哈哈。
<freeflying> gfrog, 还有一老黑> 啥情况
<gfrog> freeflying: 不知道，很纳闷
<onlylove> 我听说skype和方正搅和一起了？
<onlylove> http://tech.sina.com.cn/i/2013-11-26/09478949153.shtml
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 光明方正接替TOM在线运营微软Skype在华业务|Skype|中国|微软_互联网_新浪科技_新浪网
 * MeaCulpa 真想知道POWER的boot loader 主力是帽帽，Novell还是18摸
 * MeaCulpa 挫的可以
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: power的bootloader？应该是贵摸吧
<lainme> onlylove: 第一次知道光明方正。。
<onlylove> lainme: 你以为我以前知道？
 * MeaCulpa TOM...
<lainme> onlylove: 有可能。你是新闻帝
<jusss> onlylove: tom和163有什么关系吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 你怎么又把163拉进来了
<adam8157> tom
 * MeaCulpa 曾几何时，敝人在国内只能下载到三个软件，迅雷，Tom-Skype, 和网际快车
<jusss> onlylove: tom原来是李嘉诚的
 * MeaCulpa 不论敝人点击啥连接，不论想要下载啥，结果都是这三个文件...
<gfrog> microcai: 这是啥年代…… 迅雷出来之后flashget就不行了啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 这是啥年代…… 迅雷出来之后flashget就不行了啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 恩，后来flashget废了
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 还有emule
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 好吧，那是个流氓横行的时代，哈哈
<jusss> emule也废了
<jusss> verycd
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 华军？pchome？天极？天空？
<adam8157> gfrog: 你用tom么
<gfrog> adam8157: 嘛是tom？
<jusss> onlylove: 华军还活着吗？
<jusss> onlylove: 我注册的第一个邮箱是tom邮箱
<onlylove> jusss: 人活蹦乱跳呢
<adam8157>  /w gfrog
<adam8157> lol
<onlylove> jusss: 让你一说，都死掉的样子，pchome都活着
<jusss> onlylove: 上初中时从华军下了很多盗版软件
<jusss> onlylove: 还有各种木马
<jusss> onlylove: 还有牧民版灰鸽子，很强大的木马
<onlylove> jusss: 你运气真好，我知道华军一共中一次木马，我还没赶上
<onlylove> jusss: 哦，下木马啊……那啥太阳花啥的
<jusss> onlylove: 还有个根据xp的共享服务可以在局域网给别的机器种木马
<jusss> onlylove: $IPS
<onlylove> jusss: ips那个真心没意思，那时候瑞星卡卡都知道关
<jusss> onlylove: 叫什么Dameware什么的，以前用灰鸽子在网吧玩的很开心
<onlylove> jusss: 偷企鹅号？
<jusss> onlylove: 还有次下载了一个压缩包，里面有400多个病毒
<gfrog> freeflying: 3.12上跑lxc竟然会hang住
<onlylove> jusss: 病毒测试包？
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<adam8157> gfrog: 他们走了没? 我想去756打电话
<gfrog> adam8157: untill 7pm
<adam8157> .....
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46299/outreach-program-for-women-seeks-new-linux-kernel-interns
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Linux编程女神计划招募新的内核级MM实习生 - 开源中国社区
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 我很早就mldonkey了，唾弃eMule
 * MeaCulpa 下半
 * MeaCulpa 下班...
<jusss> onlylove: hhkb kbc卖的好贵
<hrzhu> 键盘是耐用品 小贵点也可以接受
<jusss> hrzhu: 一个键盘卖2000多还小贵。。。
<jusss> hrzhu: 我现在用的键盘39一个
<hrzhu> 我说 lite 2
<jusss> 我有点看懂xmodmap了
<jusss> hrzhu: lite 2也得500多吧
<jusss> hrzhu: 你用的是lite 2?
<jusss> hrzhu: 不是pro 2?
<hrzhu> 嗯
<onlylove> 你们来几个让jusss买得起的键盘吧，人穷孩子
<hrzhu> 出了 hhkb 貌似没有一样键位的键盘了 我只看到过老的 sun 机器的上的有一款键盘 淘宝上有二手的
<jusss> hrzhu: kbc的poker pure底部有dip开关可硬件切换caps lock和control
<hrzhu> jusss: esc 的键位一样吗
<jusss> hrzhu: esc不一样
<onlylove> 我觉得你们应该弄个老终端的键盘给jusss用
 * lainme 前段时间商学院扔键盘，听说不少是新的
<gfrog> happyaron: dpkg有办法禁用postrm脚本嘛？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟入门求个可用的rpm包 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452677 作业实验求rpm包 统计信息: 发表于 由 K-MC — 2013-11-26 18:06
<gfrog> happyaron: 搞定了，去把postrm直接改了，lol
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim切换工作目录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452678 我写的脚本： command! -nargs=? -complete=dir CD:echo escape((expand('%:h') =~ '[\\/]$' ? expand('%:h') : expand('%:h') . '/').'<args>', ' ') 目的： :CD -- 切换到当前文件所在目录 :CD ../some_dir -- 切换到上层目录的兄弟目录。 上述脚本，在windows下工作的很好。但是，在linux下，遇
<^k^> ─> 到路径包含空格，就抓瞎了。 实验，escape('<args>', ' ') 也没有改进，总是提示输入了多个路径。 求助中 统 …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 人多力量大:Ubuntu Kylin 6个月官网下载量突破100万 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452679 根据Ubuntu Kylin官网下载页面的统计数据，截止北京时间2013年11月24日14:00，Ubuntu Kylin ISO安装映像的官网点击下载量已突破100万次，起始统计时间为2013年6月12日12:00，平均每月将近17万次。本数据仅统计通过官网点击本
<^k^> ─> 地点击或点击清华镜像站下载的次数，不包括用户从Ubuntu官方网站或清华开源镜像站直接点击下载次数。 …
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim像sublime一样的括号处理 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452680 求一段.vimrc 要求如下，在一行中间键入（，则只会出现（ 在一行末端键入（,则出现（|） 上面|为光标位置 统计信息: 发表于 由 ceclinux — 2013-11-26 19:02
<jusss> 我终于看懂xmodmap的man了，可是以后忘了怎么办呀
<jusss> 我记忆力超差，一周之后一定就忘了
<abinex> jusss: 忘了更好
<dchxcrow_> jusss: 作个笔记
<jusss> abinex: ...那我不是白学了
<dchxcrow_> 写个便条
<jusss> dchxcrow_: 嗯，已经做了
<abinex> jusss: 最好全都忘了
<jusss> abinex: ...
<abinex> jusss: 你不用特意去死记硬背的
<dchxcrow_> 太极的奥义就是注意不注形
<abinex> jusss: 不断的去用，你就会牢固的记得
<jusss> 我现在看自己三天前写的c代码都有点看不懂自己写的啥了
<abinex> jusss: 集中注意力
<abinex> 不断加以有效的重复练习
<jusss> ...
<jusss> f
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • apt-get 出现问题求解决方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452684 Code: 命中 http://mirrors.163.com precise-backports/universe Translation-en                                                                                                    下载 7,137 kB，耗时 50秒 (140 kB/s)                           
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总英语真心赞啊
<jusss> hrzhu: 自制的hhkb layout http://imagebin.org/279042
<hrzhu> 额 你没必要把键帽换了吧 改下映射就好了
<jusss> hi
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  20:47 
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  20:47 
<dchxcrow_> time
<jusss>  > Time.now
<dchxcrow_> ^k^: date
<^k^> dchxcrow_, 周二，2013年11月26日。  20:49 
<jusss>  > Time.now
<^k^> jusss:2013-11-26 20:49:28 +0800
<^k^> jusss:2013-11-26 20:48:51 +0800
<jusss>  > Date.today
<^k^> jusss:#<Date: 2013-11-26 ((2456623j,0s,0n),+0s,2299161j)>
<jusss>  > " CyrusYzGTt 被踢飞了 \n" * 5
<^k^> jusss:" CyrusYzGTt 被踢飞了 \n CyrusYzGTt 被踢飞了 \n CyrusYzGTt 被踢飞了 \n CyrusYzGTt 被踢飞了 \n CyrusYzGTt 被踢飞了 \n"
<jusss>  > ' CyrusYzGTt 被踢飞了 \n' * 5
<dchxcrow_> 机器人是根据什么语法来完的啊
<jusss> dchxcrow_: 可能是ruby
<dchxcrow_> 你玩的很好嘛
<^k^> jusss:" CyrusYzGTt 被踢飞了 \\n CyrusYzGTt 被踢飞了 \\n CyrusYzGTt 被踢飞了 \\n CyrusYzGTt 被踢飞了 \\n CyrusYzGTt 被踢飞了 \\n"
<jusss> dchxcrow_: ...我从来不会
<dchxcrow_> jusss: 。。。。
<hrzhu> Date.now
<hrzhu> Time.now
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 无聊
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你还活着呀
<hrzhu>  ruby 没有 date.today 这个 method
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 你还死着
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 还以为你活死人了
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ -- ，， 你是 生化人
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 晚餐吃的谁的尸体？
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 面粉，，
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 。
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: isushi
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: ibus you beng kui le ...ca
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 恭喜，， 可惜了，不会鸟语的拼写。。
<hrzhu> 在看 afc 的颁奖典礼 感觉好傻
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: wei sha arch xia de ibus zhe mo rong yi beng kui
<alvin_rxg> jusss: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *T}ND\z|!*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 搜狗输入法 - 拼音输入法 - 搜狗拼音输入法
<jusss> hrzhu: what's afc ?
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ yum reinstall ibus*
<hrzhu> 亚足联……
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: wo zai debian/ubuntu xia ibus dou mei beng kui guo
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: xian zai zai arch xia ,ibus yi tian beng kui 5 ci
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ apt-get install yum && yum reinstall ibus*
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ rm -rf /
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ install fedora19
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<jusss> hrzhu: wo DIY chu lai de HHKB layout http://imagebin.org/279047
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: http://imagebin.org/279047
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 请勿打扰观赏AVing
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<hrzhu> 你看 av 的时候还能腾出双手打字吗
<roylez> MeaCulpa:
<roylez> MeaCulpa: pbc渣渣，懒得填
<CyrusYzGTt> 因为被你们的信息打扰了，要关闭提示，
<jusss> roylez: wo de hhkb http://imagebin.org/279047
<mao> 这个上线下线可以默认不显示吗？有时候没有人聊天，看到满屏的上下线很烦呐。
<roylez> jusss: 不看，你寄给我我就瞅瞅
<jusss> roylez: ...
<dchxcrow_> mao: 是个好问题，我也想知道
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 命令行连接无线网络 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452688 毕竟命令为王，图形界面是很容易连接上，但一旦碰到没图形界面的情况，也希望可以连接无线网络。试过好些个网上搜到的教程，但是都不行。大部分是说用iwconfig，即 Code: iwconfig wlan0 essid "essid" 我的无线网络也没有设置任何的
<jusss> roylez: http://item.jd.com/910124.html
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 【SKECKK-308】SKE CKK-308 儿童键盘 绿色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<hoxily> mao: dchxcrow_ see this article, i.clintecker.com/disable-irc-msgs.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: Disabling Join/Part messages in various IRC clients (@ clintecker.com)
<dchxcrow_> hoxily: 3ks
<hoxily> I found this wiki is more aweful! http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/hide_join_part_messages#Quassel
<^k^> hoxily ... ⇪ Hide join part messages - XKCD Wiki
<hoxily> Hide join part messages with 22 IRC Clients
<jusss> http://movie.douban.com/trailer/146150/#content
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 诺亚方舟：创世之旅 预告片2
<freeflying> gfrog, 我那三脚猫的水平
<gfrog> freeflying: 高端！
<freeflying> gfrog, c记说英语好得太多了
<jusss> http://movie.douban.com/subject/24750534/
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 超人：钢铁之躯2 (豆瓣)
<freeflying> gfrog, 还是蛋蛋他们爽啊,基本不用在晚上工作的
<gfrog> freeflying: 渣渣组，我对他们组彻底没信心了
<freeflying> gfrog, 他们还是很牛逼的, 崇拜 kernel developer
<gfrog> freeflying: sigh
<gfrog> freeflying: 我手上的本子还是通过了他们认证的，结果现在各种硬件没法用。渣渣
<jusss> http://movie.douban.com/photos/photo/1925396075/
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 普罗米修斯2 剧照
<freeflying> gfrog, 当初我都劝你买三爽的了
<gfrog> freeflying: 没合适的型号嘛。
<jusss> freeflying: 三爽是啥
<freeflying> gfrog, 我用的这款就很好啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，乃买的时候特价啊。 俺看的时候贵爆了。
<freeflying> gfrog, 不可能啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 1k多刀嘛
<freeflying>  gfrog 可接受范围啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 今天的block case牛逼吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 得去研究下怎么让libvirt用bridge模式……
<gfrog> freeflying: 没看，我在那照着你们的deploy文档在虚拟机上做呢
<freeflying> gfrog, 默认不就是吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 默认是NAT
<freeflying> gfrog, 换ovs好了
<gfrog> freeflying: maas这坨二货，在lxc里能装上但是卸载不掉，有一句apparmor的命令永远出错
<freeflying> gfrog, lol
<jusss> http://movie.douban.com/trailer/144684/#content
<freeflying> gfrog, lxc还卸啥啊,直接destroy掉
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 美国队长2 中国预告片1 (中文字幕)
<gfrog> freeflying: 懒得重装啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 去看看能不能打个patch上
<freeflying> gfrog, debian都直接支持zfs root了
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？ zfs进kernel了？
<freeflying> gfrog, 你直接换zfs, 然后lxc clone
<freeflying> gfrog, 嗖嗖的
<freeflying> happyaron, ^^
<gfrog> freeflying: 我是ubuntu……
<freeflying> gfrog, ubuntu貌似也可以
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • lubuntu的安装经过（未完） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452691 昨天下载了个Lubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) Daily Build，选择硬盘安装。使用EasyBCD设置好引导后，镜像文件和initrd.gz和vmlinuz放在了D盘，重启进入bootloader报错，说找不到文件，可我设置的是（0,1）啊。 干脆还是放在C盘吧，这回倒是进入安装界
<^k^> ─> 面了，选择完语言、键盘，直接告知无法挂载光盘，这是我安装ubuntu时没见到过的。 没法了，只好刻张盘 …
<gfrog> freeflying: 不折腾，手里就这一个本子，玩死了就彻底完蛋了。
<freeflying> gfrog, /var/lib/lxc 单独一个btrfs也行
<gfrog> freeflying: 我硬盘木地方，我都把home mount到/var/lib/lxc去了……
<freeflying> gfrog, 话说qemu clone不如lxc来的爽
 * gfrog 对了，整理下硬盘去。 把帽帽遗留的东西都扔进备份盘
<freeflying> gfrog, 你如果多个lxc  container的话,强烈建议换btrfs
<freeflying> gfrog, 它 clone出来的非常小, cow的
<gfrog> freeflying: 不折腾了，硬盘实在没地方……
<gfrog> freeflying: 等nas搞好了有地方做time machine再说，随时折腾随时恢复，哈哈
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • chromium出现超大虚拟内存 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452692 请原谅，我用标题把你们骗进来了。 问题不多描述，开机出现大量读盘操作，以前是没有的。 环境：Archlinux x64 lxde chromium pepper-flash ，图中是lxtask 2013-11-26-172201_1361x658_scrot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 温习江湖 — 2013-11-26 22:07
<freeflying> gfrog, 你不是搞好了吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 根本就没装，lol 买来还在那扔着呢
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> 睡觉了
<freeflying> 又快12点了
<andty> 晚上好，大家
<andty> ————
<wuneng> 美妹们好
<wuneng> 美女们好
<wuneng> 妹子们好
<wuneng> 我爱ubuntu
<wuneng> ubuntu真好用
<wuneng> 13.10装好没有菜单显示怎么回事
<goxl> 你们用什么翻墙啊
<suiang> 梯子
<goxl> 。。
<wuneng> 13.10装好没有菜单显示怎么回事？难道是我845的板问题？
<goxl> 没遇到过
<goxl> 我装得很正常
<wuneng> 肉鸟们去哪里了？在线等
<wuneng> 还有flashplayer显示也是变色的
<wuneng> test
<^k^> wuneng:点点点.  23:35 
<wuneng> !hand
<wuneng> !color
<wuneng> share code
<wuneng> !(over 4 lines)
<wuneng> 怎么按提示操没有反应？
<wuneng> ubuntu有bug
<wuneng> ubuntu有bug
<wuneng> ubuntu有bug
<wuneng> ubuntu有bug
<wuneng> ubuntu有bug
<wuneng> ubuntu有bug
<wuneng> ubuntu有bug
<^k^> wuneng:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<wuneng> 还有flashplayer显示也是变色的！
<^k^> wuneng: .. .. ..
<wuneng> hello
<wuneng> !hello
<^k^> wuneng:点点点.  23:40 
<wuneng> 点什么
<wuneng> hello
<wuneng> 有人吗
<^k^> wuneng:点点点.  00:10 
<^k^> wuneng:点点点.  00:11 
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<gcell> 求教， sudo chmod -R a+rw了，为什么还是不能访问其他用户名下的目录
<happyaron> iMadper_sleep: 醒来帮我打听下RHEL7用什么版本的ibus
<iMadper_sleep> happyaron: 打听个毛, 直接上班之后进rhel7帮你看下就好
#ubuntu-cn 2013-11-27
<MeaCulpa> .
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 8.04 LTS • ubuntu 8.04 lts 通过sudo apt-get install xx 命令，很多软件包找不到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452708 ubuntu 8.04 lts 通过sudo apt-get install xx 命令， 我想安装一个音频，视频播放器想放音乐和电影，在线安装时提示找不到软件包或者无法下载 很多软件包找不到，是不是服务器不支持更新了啊？ 统计信息: 发
<^k^> ─> 表于 由 sanmaoljh — 2013-11-27 9:05
 * MeaCulpa 为啥每次我不退出screen关机以后/var/run/screen这目录就没了...
<freeflying> https://plus.google.com/+ZhengpengHou/
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ t: Zhengpeng Hou - Google+
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: ...
<MeaCulpa> G+太难用了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 都是玩的东西,我才不关心它的质量,体验什么的
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 按起来麻烦，还会直接跳大图，不适合followporn star
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 在公共场合不合适~~
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 公共场合开啥电脑啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: -_-!
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛Synergy依赖crypto++, crypto++编译失败...
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46327/apache-http-server
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ Skype 联合创始人：跟随微软是个错误 - 开源中国社区
<freeflying> onlylove, 不跟随微软它能卖80b
<MeaCulpa> 那么好一个买卖干嘛给了微软...
<freeflying> 正因为卖给微软才证明是个好买卖
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，我的msn联系人merge到skype立即一塌糊涂
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 因为人说了，skype用的是落后的P2P
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 大概是不能分析用户行为然后推广告
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37390
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 三星和HTC设备因作弊被剔除出Futuremark排名
<abinex> onlylove: 找神
<onlylove> abinex: 找神做啥
<onlylove> eexpress: abinex 找你，醒醒
<abinex> onlylove: 是早晨的意思
<abinex> onlylove: 那句话是广州白话 早晨
<abinex> LOL
<onlylove> 喵的今天北京好大风
<onlylove> abinex: 那你换俩字，别让我误会你找ee
<_JuncoJet> :-D
<abinex> 大风好啊，可以把灰雾霾都吹走
<abinex> eexpress: 大神，momo
<onlylove> 那得天天吹，吹好久
<onlylove> 今天看天气插件，1度，感觉像-10度
<abinex> onlylove: 嗯，最好来很猛的大风
<abinex> onlylove: 出去要穿多一点啊
<onlylove> abinex: 还要多大，我已经快被吹跑了
<abinex> 别成冻肉了
<onlylove> abinex: 到了办公室又要脱
<abinex> 我们这里零上17度
<onlylove> abinex: 哪里啊，三亚？
<abinex> onlylove: 南方海边
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 清远
<imtxc> 早
<abinex> 广州都这样
<eexpress> 不是早抖？
<abinex> imtxc: 涅涅
<onlylove> abinex: 没概念，不知道哪里，有当地妹子给介绍个？
<eexpress> 清远，我们这有业务在那边
<abinex> imtxc: 捏错了
<onlylove> 喵的，求一款静音键盘……
<abinex> imtxc: 是捏捏
<imtxc> ...
<abinex> onlylove: 不是要机械键盘么？
<onlylove> abinex: 揉揉
<onlylove> abinex: 静音键盘，越安静越好
<abinex> onlylove: 你应该要一款机械键盘才对
<abinex> LOL
<imtxc> onlylove: 买个触摸屏
<onlylove> abinex: 为毛要机械的
<abinex> onlylove: 手感好
<abinex> LOL
<onlylove> abinex: 吵到同事了
<abinex> onlylove: 不过不是静音的
<onlylove> abinex: 你自己一个屋子，你随便什么键盘
<abinex> onlylove: 那你买罗技的
<onlylove> abinex: 哪怕按键要用锤子敲，都没我事情
<abinex> 珍珠白超薄静音键盘
<onlylove> 我觉得戴尔的东西就是差，连标配的键盘都不如惠普
<abinex> 手感也相当的舒服
<abinex> onlylove: 嗯，没错
<onlylove> 惠普的标配键盘，十分安静
<abinex> 惠普的键盘很是舒服，。
<imtxc> eexpress: 神早啊
<abinex> 刚刚好，用习惯了，换别的机子键盘用不习惯
<abinex> imtxc: 应该是早啊，神
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> onlylove: 推荐买罗技的珍珠白超薄键盘
<abinex> 静音，超薄，手感也和惠普的标配键盘差不多
<abinex> 都是很舒服
<onlylove> abinex: 公司不给报销啊，自己采购的
<abinex> 35块大洋
<abinex> X宝上有
<onlylove> 超薄键盘的好处就是安静
<onlylove> 这个可以从笔记本上表现出来
<abinex> 你去找找，这个是罗技替TCL代工的型号
<abinex> 我以前买过一块
<onlylove> 哦，那应该不错，我记得罗技之前给海尔代工的一款不错的
<abinex> 嗯
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Ubuntu字体出问题了，请问怎么修？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452710 一深一浅的，怎么修？ 用过GNOME Tweak Tool了，还是不行。 统计信息: 发表于 由 0x1d — 2013-11-27 10:14
<onlylove> http://mouse.zol.com.cn/297/2978342.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 超薄+背光设计 双飞燕WK-310键盘简评_双飞燕 WK-310键盘_键鼠评测-中关村在线
<onlylove> 双飞雀？
<onlylove> 不过蓝色的背光很刺眼
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu VPS • 用ssh -D上google搜索跳转到ipv6.google.com，上不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452712 如题，用ssh -D上google，搜索后会自动跳转到ipv6.google.com，然后就无法打开了，我这边的网络也不支持ipv6，请问怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 brglng — 2013-11-27 10:28
<onlylove> http://tech.hexun.com/2011-01-03/126549505.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 瞬间变高手 教你DIY机械键盘背光模块-科技频道-和讯网
<imtxc> iMadper: x230 连了耳机之后，mic 就不能用了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 没试过, 有可能
<onlylove> imtxc: 耳麦一体的就那样
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以我现在看到耳麦一体的笔记本一般的没想法了
<imtxc> onlylove: 额
<onlylove> LZ农村的，小时候有段时间养海栗鼠，邻居家花了几千大洋买了4只 一天一哥们路过邻居家后院看见晒太阳的海栗鼠，然后他找到邻居说你家后面的老鼠好大啊，就是不太灵光，我看见4只，一砖头拍死三个
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> Y的，那邻居哭了没
<abinex> 几千大洋就这么给这哥们给拍砖了
<onlylove> abinex: 糗事百科上的，应该是海狸鼠，没有海栗鼠这么个东西好像
<onlylove> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E6%B5%B7%E7%8B%B8%E9%BC%A0
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 海狸鼠 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求救 安装软件时需要的密码忘记了怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452713 Ｕbuntu新手 什么都不会现在，安装软件时让输入一个密码，请问怎么找到那个密码？怎么修改？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 NobelLiu — 2013-11-27 10:47
<onlylove> 看这新帖子，大概是sudo密码
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 请问安装好unity8 后如何卸载它呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452714 请问安装好unity8 后如何卸载它呢？ 因为主要是体验用，现在想卸载了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mashiro — 2013-11-27 11:05
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 你试试这个如何 我没有win http://bliker.github.io/cmder/
<^k^> jyf ⇪ ti: cmder | Console Emulator
<onlylove> 喵的，烦死了，什么考试，代号居然是404^
<abinex> onlylove: 别告诉我这个也是糗事百科上的段子啊
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 不太喜欢和cygwin沾边的，不过可以试试
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 必须要超越我putty localhost
<onlylove> abinex: 不是糗事的段子，外包公司的考试，什么职业道德的，破烂课程必须windows，不然没法看，要命的是，你根本不用上课，只要单选点完全同意，多选都选上就满分的题目
<MeaCulpa> 否则就没意义了
<onlylove> abinex: 我之前还参加过on site公司的考试，是关于保密的，反正就是些只能点完全同意的东西，不听课一样满分
<abinex> onlylove: 无节操的垃圾就是这样制作出来的
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 你的putty怎么localhost
<onlylove> jyf: 127.0.0.1？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37393
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Level 3可能协助NSA监视Google雅虎内部流量
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总，今天咋样？
<freeflying> gfrog, 今天比较没事
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2013/1127/105601_Ac2F_726879.png
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ image/png
<gfrog> freeflying: 比较……没事……
<onlylove> 我看这个突然想起美国航母被苏联战机突破防线的事情了
<onlylove> 据说当时航母上的人还给苏联战机打招呼
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/translate/always-multiply-estimates-by-pi
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 请使用 π 乘以你估计的时间 - 技术翻译 - 开源中国社区
<palomino|working> ....
<onlylove> palomino|working: 破马肿么了
<palomino|working> 没事儿
<palomino|working> *pi的想法不错。。
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 拷贝大量小文件到移动硬盘上速度太慢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452715 开始速度能达到3M/s，需要一个小时多点，过了一阵速度降下来，最后几百K的速度 用个gftp传，还在扫描本地文件， 等不及停止，删除移动硬盘文件夹的时候，大概扫描到1万多文件时就卡死了，得分开慢慢删 统计信息: 发表
<^k^> ─> 于 由 TeliuTe — 2013-11-27 11:40
<onlylove> 有啥好玩的……
<onlylove> 我是不是应该现在开始写scripts准备过几天用……
<imtxc> gfrog, freeflying 乃们用啥 voip 客户端？
<freeflying> imtxc, 打国际长途啊
<freeflying> 不过我现在用的少
<imtxc> freeflying: 我之前注册过 smartvoip, 里面话费还没用呢..
<freeflying> imtxc, 我用公司的
<imtxc> freeflying: 额，我是说客户端哇
<onlylove> imtxc: 那啥，u不是缺省带一个软电话来着
<imtxc> onlylove: ekiga?
<onlylove> imtxc: 应该是这个
<freeflying> imtxc,  android 上的cssplayer啥的
<imtxc> freeflying:  好吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 13.10 无法使用WEBMAIL 方式登陆 163、GMAIL、HOTMAIL http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452716 如题： 浏览网页没问题，可以上QQ的邮箱，但是163、hotmail、GMAIL，均无法以WEBMAIL形式登陆。 有谁碰到过同样的问题？ 或者哪位知道如何修改系统设置。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jason_sun76 — 2013-11-27 11:49
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37394
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Dustin D.Trammell否认他是中本聪
<onlylove> 比特币接近1000刀了
<onlylove> 网曝深圳一怀孕小三穿婚纱闯进婚礼现场，与新娘打成一团。新郎怒斥小三：“当初让你打掉你不打，现在大着肚子跑来，我怎么知道是谁的，还不都怪你妈，逼我在这里买房，我买的起吗？”http://t.cn/8kLIYiM
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 怀孕小三穿婚纱闹婚礼现场两人互殴抢新郎-20131126凤凰视频-凤凰视频-最具媒体品质的综合视频门户-凤凰网
<abinex> 狗血雷人上演争夺新狼大战
<nyfair> 尼玛，房价又涨了
<gfrog> nyfair: 每天都涨啊，这不是新闻
<nyfair> 一个月涨了1/5
<nyfair> 将近1/4，都赶上绩优股了
<nyfair> 还好年初没脑残卖掉
<andty> 下午好，大家，有人在吗
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  12:38 
<andty> 滴，成人卡。
<iMadper> happyaron: 1.5.3-1.el7
<iMadper> happyaron: ibus
<gfrog> nyfair: 有房的土壕
<abinex> nyfair: 房叔
<abinex> nyfair: 快开门，送快递的
<andty> ping 127.0.0.1
<gfrog> freeflying: http://show.smzdm.com/detail/25767
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ indescribable feeling Bike Friday Speeding Tikit_运动户外_晒物广场_什么值得买
<nyfair> 话说，亲觉得360能活多久？我想搞个方便的云盘用，35tb外加速度差不多都合适了
<abinex> nyfair: 用南极皇帝的吧
<andty> 请问有人看到我说话的吗
<Guest15559> ßã¡£
<abinex> nyfair: 10T永久免费
<andty> 红色＝＝是不是系统消息呢
<andty> ／has
<abinex> andty: ？
<laiyi_11> ³öÏÖ¡£
<^k^> laiyi_11 say: 出现。 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<jusss> ...
 * laiyi_11 ³öÏÖ
<jusss> laiyi_11: utf8
<andty> 红色＝＝是不是代表系统消息
<andty> 红色就是管理员么
<jusss> andty: 对，我就是op
<laiyi_11> 呃，抱歉，还没习惯。
<iMadper>  /kick jusss
<laiyi_11> 这样对了么？
<jusss> iMadper: no
<andty> ／ jusss 这样会出现什么情况怩
<laiyi_11> 不知道国内还有什么可以用的irc服务器。
<nyfair> 那干嘛不用华为的，无限空间终身免费
<xxoo> laiyi_11: eastgame
<nyfair> laiyi_11: 国内都是高端上档次的，只有国外老土鳖才用irc
<andty> 哈哈
<nyfair> xxoo: eastgame服务器在国外
<andty> 高端大气上档次的IRC
<laiyi_11> 嘛，east game以前我一直在用，但上周突然无法加入频道了。
<xxoo> nyfair: eastgame跟tlf有关系没
<andty> 这个就是十年前各网站弄的聊天室差不多嘛
<nyfair> xxoo: tlf是eastgame的字幕组，然后我跟这组还有过节
<nyfair> xxoo: 不过eastgame本身很好
<andty> xxoo 是不是这样相当于＠你呢
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助ubuntu13.04 nvidia显卡 驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452718 小弟 安装 完nvidia nvs5400 后 开机输入 登陆密码 后 屏幕就黑了 。求指导 啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 tao0312tao — 2013-11-27 12:52
<onlylove> xxoo: 你这做死的节奏啊
<imtxc> 谁要做死？
<xxoo> onlylove: .
<abinex> imtxc: 捏捏
<imtxc> abinex: 马蛋
<onlylove> imtxc: 你觉得呢
<abinex> imtxc: 饺子
<imtxc> abinex: 你TMD，都快到今年冬至了，你丫还惦记呢？
<onlylove> imtxc: jusss骗小白说自己是op，做好被kick的觉悟了
<abinex> imtxc: LOL
<abinex> imtxc: 因为怀念
<abinex> 所以记得
<imtxc> .,..
<imtxc> abinex: xxoo 你俩都是要做死的节奏啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 明天感恩节，离冬至大概还有一个月吧，12月22号
<onlylove> imtxc: 你是不是欠人一顿饺子啊，都欠了一年来
<abinex> onlylove: 中国不过洋节
<freeflying> gfrog, BF,  太高端啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 我没有欠啊，那丫找抽
<imtxc> gfrog 是 freeflying 的 BF?
<onlylove> abinex: 你躲得开？你不过，那些商店过
<abinex> onlylove: 躲得
<andty> 大侠们，我可以播插一个问题吗
<freeflying> imtxc, 乃想搞基了
<abinex> onlylove: 每逢假洋鬼子要做节的时候老子不去逛街
<onlylove> xxoo: 你暂时安全了
<onlylove> abinex: 哦，那圣诞那几天你可郁闷了，到处都是圣诞树装饰，要好久
<abinex> 嗯
<andty> [13:04] == End of WHOIS 经常性出现这个是什么意思呢
<abinex> andty: 你从哪里冒出来的
<onlylove> abinex: 你不过，总要给别人过嘛，给我们多一点接近妹子的机会
<abinex> onlylove:喜欢洋节的 妹子是要找洋鬼子过节的节奏
<andty> 我也不知道，就是时不时崩出这个，跪求解答
<abinex> andty: 是系统的提示了
 * imtxc 2G 内存机器堪忧啊
<abinex> andty: 你不用理会那些提示
<abinex> imtxc: 我用的还是512MB
<andty> 谢谢你，如果想要指定人交流，要怎么＠他呢
<imtxc> abinex: 我又不扫雷
<abinex> andty: 你打昵称啊，可以用TAB自动补全
<onlylove> abinex: ……
<andty> abinex: 是不是这样子呢
<onlylove> abinex: 老实说，我家里没洋鬼子，一样过洋节
<abinex> imtxc: 那你用来干嘛
<onlylove> abinex: 不过帝都……
<abinex> onlylove: 快啦，快有洋鬼子了
<onlylove> abinex: 目前看中国人多一点
<abinex> onlylove: 会假洋鬼子越来越多
<onlylove> abinex: 你就那么希望我老家那有洋鬼子啊
<abinex> 老家照样也有
<andty> abinex: 我现在用的是网页的，我刚刚装了一个客户端，需要怎么做才能加入这个聊天室呢，谢谢
<onlylove> abinex: 有也是做生意的，不会常住
<onlylove> abinex: 经常有俄罗斯的毛子
<abinex> andty: 你用的什么系统呢？
<onlylove> abinex: 你可以先问是什么端
<andty> abinex: ubuntu 12.4
<andty> 端是Xchat
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • C++程序运行时，提示找不到动态库，我该怎么做 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452721 Hi, 大家好，我现在遇到一个问题，RT，我是Ubuntu新手 不知道是权限问题，还是我的动态库放的位置不对，希望有经验的给点提示。 谢谢啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 learningl — 2013-11-27 13:08
<abinex> onlylove: 毛子也算是，棒子和东洋倭寇也算
<abinex> andty: 我没用过Xchat
<andty> onlylove: 你好吗～
<onlylove> abinex: 那样人也不常住啊，做完买卖人滚回去了
<onlylove> andty: 不好
<abinex> andty: 你可以用自带的
<andty> abinex: 这个系统能怎么截图上来吗
<abinex> andty: 要发到别的贴图站点
<abinex> 然后把网址发上来
<onlylove> abinex: 我就说你在找麻烦，irc那么多端，挨个教么
<abinex> onlylove: 额
<andty> 原来是这样子，确实有点麻烦
<abinex> andty: 用习惯就好，也不会太麻烦
<andty> abinex: 对来我说，这个好有魅力哈～
<abinex> andty: 嗯，你刚刚用的Ubuntu系统？
<onlylove> 密室一男子问杀手：一颗子弹多少钱？杀手：5万，先生。男子：成交，我要两颗，看见对面的窗户了吗？我老婆正在跟一个野男人苟合，一枪打掉那杂碎的老二，一枪打爆那臭婆娘的脑袋！杀手举起狙击开始瞄准，但是半天没有开枪。男子：怎么？价格可以再商量。杀手：不，再等等，我想帮你省点钱…
<andty> abinex: 嗯，听说这个比较适合新手用嘛
<abinex> onlylove: 找T的节奏
<abinex> LOL
<onlylove> 通知: 周四温继下降。请同志们做好防御工作，有蓝盆友的抱蓝盆友，有铝盆友的抱铝盆友，暂时没有的请抱暖水瓶，实在没有暖水瓶的，请抱煤气罐（注意不要点燃）。请勿乱抱鸡鸭等动物，以防禽流感。该南飞的南飞，该换毛的换毛，实在不行的就冬眠。
<onlylove> abinex: 赶紧带帽子去
<abinex> onlylove: 没帽子
<abinex> LOL
<onlylove> abinex: 没有你吓唬我做啥
<abinex> andty: 还在读书？
<andty> abinex: 请问注册一个IRC帐号后，绑定一下邮箱是不是以后不能修改号称呢
<onlylove> 今天是不是腾讯和360互殴宣判啊
<abinex> onlylove: 那算哪门子的吓唬啊
<freeflying> gfrog, hamo呢
<onlylove> abinex: 那不是吓唬？那是啥
<onlylove> freeflying: hamo冬眠去了
<andty> abinex: 没有了
<freeflying> onlylove, lol
<abinex> andty: 不清楚，我没绑定邮箱过
<onlylove> abinex: irc有绑定邮箱这么一说吗
<abinex> andty: 应该是你注册一个昵称以后，别人就不能注册和你同名的了
<andty> abinex:  /   msg NickServ REGISTER 你的密码
<onlylove> abinex: 我的另一个马甲被别人注册了
<abinex> 比如gebjgd这个昵称就是有注册的了
<andty> 这个命令好像后面还需要带邮箱呢
<abinex> 是要输入密码什么的。我没仔细研究过这个
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37396
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 纽约时报评估亏损的中文网
<onlylove> abinex: 你要使用已经注册的名字要用密码找nickserv去identify一下
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> 还想再买一块树莓派
<freeflying> abinex, 我卖个pandaboard给你吧
<abinex> 弄个渣雷离线下载
<onlylove> abinex: 不是希捷有个硬盘盒可以改造么
<abinex> freeflying: 熊猫板没用过
<abinex> onlylove: 那个贵，650大洋
<gfrog> freeflying: 好像木在，咋？
<onlylove> abinex: 再就是我记得前天还是昨天，我发过一个A20的板子
<freeflying> gfrog,  没啥
<freeflying> abinex, 虽然这货也是垃圾, 不过比树莓这种垃圾种的战斗机要强
<andty> abinex: ～～这个聊天室我能怎么加你好友不丢失吗
<onlylove> abinex: http://www.oschina.net/news/46271/phoenixa20
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 首款符合PICO-ITX规格的A20开源硬件开发平台 - 开源中国社区
<abinex> freeflying: 嗯
<onlylove> andty: 不能
<abinex> onlylove: 那个我昨天看过了
<abinex> 是新出的。海燕
<freeflying> abinex, 其实我还有个arm的本子,便宜点卖给你吧
<abinex> 369块钱的海燕
<abinex> A20板子，很折腾，需要有两台不同系统的电脑
<abinex> 必须有win系统的机子才能使用刷固件的工具
<andty> abinex: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/我现在用的是这个网页版的CHAT，我想用uBuNtu自带的端，可是里面没有这个服务器可以选，能手动加进去吗
<^k^> andty ⇪ ti: 首页 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<andty> ^k^: 对，我就是上这个
<gfrog> freeflying: 啥板子？
<gfrog> freeflying: 能装我U不？
<onlylove> abinex: 那么折腾？不能用jtag？
<abinex> 那个A20没有Linux系统下的刷固件工具
<^k^> andty, yippee的！  13:28 
<onlylove> andty: 可以手动加，不过默认应该有吧，irc.freenode.net
<abinex> andty: K是机器人，你可以自己添加的IRC啊
<abinex> 嗯
<andty> abinex: 好的，我马上试一试
<abinex> 用系统自带的客户端很好用了
<abinex> empathy-chat
<abinex> freeflying: 什么本子？
<abinex> chromebook？？？
<freeflying> gfrog, 装的就是说ubuntu
<abinex> LOL
<freeflying> abinex, 绝版的,为上市的
<gfrog> freeflying: 本子啊…… 我还以为是板子……
<andty> onlylove: 查找不到这个服务器，我现在还不确定我打开的是不是自带的端，我打开的是那个即时聊天那个，里面有一项可以选择IRC，我想应该就是这个吧
<abinex> freeflying: 传说中粗粮之类的工程纪念版本机子？
<freeflying> abinex, 对
<freeflying> gfrog, 板子也有啊
<onlylove> andty: irc://chat.freenode.net
<onlylove> andty: 你确定没有？
<abinex> freeflying: 发张果照过来
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总乃手里好货好多啊！
<freeflying> abinex, 不在手边
<gfrog> freeflying: 快快办个个人藏品展吧
<onlylove> abinex: 买个差不多的arm或者mips板自己装盒里就好了
<freeflying> gfrog, 屌丝就这点爱好啊
<abinex> freeflying: 看下合不合眼缘
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧，高富帅才玩的起这玩意
<freeflying> onlylove, 你有LCD?
<onlylove> freeflying: 木有
<freeflying> abinex, 样子很好看
<freeflying> abinex, 不是手版的
<onlylove> freeflying: 问题是，树莓有么？也没有把
<freeflying> onlylove, 我的arm 本子有啊
<abinex> onlylove: 我把树莓派的板子装进一个圆形纸筒
<abinex> LOL
<onlylove> freeflying: ……
<onlylove> freeflying: 给弄个nec或者fujitsu回来吧……我没钱
<abinex> onlylove: 可惜没有可用的数控车床加工
<freeflying> onlylove, 我也没啊
<abinex> 自己弄个铝合金外壳
<onlylove> abinex: 我给你个好玩的
<onlylove> abinex: http://shop.pimoroni.com/
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ Pimoroni - Raspberry Pi, Arduino, Adafruit, and other accessories for makers, hackers, kids, educators, and learners.
<abinex> http://shop.pimoroni.com/products/deluxe-raspberry-pi-starter-kit
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ Pimoroni - Deluxe Raspberry Pi Starter Kit
<imtxc> freeflying: 啧啧
<jyf> abinex: 你要加工什么样的材料？ 爱好者论坛上许多人出自己做的机床
<abinex> 晕倒
<abinex> 刚才怎么被T出来了
<abinex> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/alexklein/kano-a-computer-anyone-can-make
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ Kano: A computer anyone can make by Kano — Kickstarter
<onlylove> abinex: [13:44] == abinex [~abinex@113.84.241.13] has quit [Ping timeout: 245 seconds]
<andty> 大家好，我终于用自带的端儿进入聊天室了，太开心了，谢谢大侠们咯
<abinex> onlylove: 提示我连接已经断开阿
<abinex> onlylove: 然后死活无法登陆
<andty> abinex: 我好了哦，哈哈
<abinex> andty: 嗯
<abinex> andty: 你用的是笔记本电脑？
<onlylove> adblock有时候会失效……
<andty> abinex: 好开心哦，你用的什么系统呢
<andty> abinex: 我用的是一个小上网本
<freeflying> http://dongxi.douban.com/
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 东西（豆瓣）
<abinex> andty: 和你的一样，我也是用的Ubuntu
<abinex> 12.O4
<freeflying> gfrog, 豆瓣真是小清新啊
<abinex> andty: 哦
<gfrog> freeflying: 肯定啊，都是文艺范在那
<onlylove> freeflying: 一直都是，而且据说server都是gentoo
<andty> abinex: 用自带的端，我关了这个界面，能在后台保持收消息吗，我想长时间看你们的消息
<abinex> freeflying: 我以前总是把豆瓣和豆丁搞混了
<andty> :-S
<abinex> andty: 可以的
<onlylove> andty: 不能
<freeflying> gfrog, 约炮圣地
<adam8157> gfrog: imtxc eexpress http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/40be9ba7gw1eazd2ty0lxj20b40gojsq.jpg
<abinex> andty: 最小化就可以
<onlylove> freeflying: 豆瓣据说是python写的
<gfrog> freeflying: 额，大概是
<andty> abinex: 哦耶，好像还能弹小窗口耶
<abinex> andty: 关闭界面就会退出聊天室
<imtxc> adam8157: 还是自己家的霸气
<onlylove> adam8157: 那兔子是啥节奏啊
<abinex> onlylove: 我不会告诉你我把豆丁和豆瓣搞混了
<abinex> 豆丁和豆瓣简直就是李逵和厉鬼
<onlylove> abinex: 豆丁那种垃圾站，你怎么能和小清新的豆瓣混了呢
<andty> abinex: 我装的是五笔输入法，有没办法能在五笔状态下输英文只要按一下Shift就好呢
 * adam8157 谁要amazon us giftcard
<abinex> onlylove: 两个网站都有个豆豆
<abinex> 都是姓豆的
<abinex> LO
<abinex> L
<abinex> 以为是同家的呢
<imtxc> 五笔输入法能证明年龄么
<abinex> 不能
<andty> 那不是要证明什么，只是将问题详述，这样别人帮助的时候可能会更了解一些环境的嘛
<onlylove> imtxc: 很多比我小的都会五笔，我不会
<adam8157> imtxc: 能证明家长丧心病狂的程度
<abinex> imtxc: 用过的软件可以证明你的年龄
<imtxc> 恩
<abinex> onlylove: 五笔是反人类的输入法
<imtxc> 是不是应该 s/证明/说明 或者 表明
<andty> 我想请问一下各们大大们，你们是怎么切换 中文与英文的，是要按两键还是一个键就好呢
<onlylove> abinex: 五笔是另一种编码方式而已，只不过用字根助记
<jyf> abinex: 汉字是反人类的字符
<abinex> andty: 用两个
<imtxc> andty: ctrl+space
<andty> 没办法只用一个吗
<adam8157> 全角是反人类的标点
<abinex> CRTL+空格
<onlylove> jyf: 教我甲骨文吧，那个绝对是字符的希望
<andty> 习惯了windows的懒，现在双手切换感觉有点儿不习惯了
<jyf> onlylove: 我针对的是他说五笔反人类的逻辑
<abinex> andty: 你要改的话可以自己慢慢琢磨
<abinex> 一般是这样的默认设置了。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 有thunderbird下的webqq插件吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452724 一个板面整合了邮件收发，即时通讯，RSS订阅，新闻组，网页浏览……还有众多插件拓展，添个WEBQQ插件的话就完美了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 逗杀云 — 2013-11-27 13:52
<onlylove> andty: 切换中英文，不是按shift么
<andty> abinex: 我是想改，问题是心有余而力不足，现在系统还有很多基本的不明白，
<abinex> andty: 好吧，是可以的
<abinex> andty: 我没用五笔输入法，
<abinex> andty: 我用的是拼音输入，在拼音输入的中文输入状态，按一下shift就可从中文切换到英文输入状态，
<andty> abinex: 刚刚在首选那里设置快捷，不知道行不行
<abinex> 再点一下就回来中文的输入状态了
<abinex> 嗯
<andty> abinex: 你这样太方便了，我的不行
<abinex> ？
<andty> 说一句话要键盘不停换来换去的
<abinex> 我很少切换的
<abinex> andty: 用拼音输入吧
<abinex> andty: 我习惯用拼音输入了，
<andty> abinex: 不切换的话，那你想和某人说话不是要用到英文的吗
<abinex> 不用的，LOL
<abinex> 因为我可以在直接输入某人的昵称前面几个字母，然后回车加上tab
<abinex> 拼音输入法使用空格键来确定中文的输入
<andty> abinex: 拼音输入法看样子方便多了
<abinex> http://www.ifanr.com/news/379044
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 自从用了 Kano 积木电脑，妈妈再也不用担心我的编程能力 - 爱范儿 · Beats of Bits
<abinex> andty: 用习惯了就觉得方便了
<abinex> 用这个系统上IRC真的很舒服
<andty> 哈哈，我把输入法弄乱了，现在好像有的名字不能切换出来了
<andty> ^k^: 这个输字母好像找不到此人
<^k^> andty, 那是什么？  14:06 
<abinex> 那就是那个人没有在这个聊天室了
<freeflying> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWJhz4BV4Lo
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ YouTube - Samsung Galaxy Gear Review
<freeflying> gfrog, 这货真心不灵啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 哪个？ galaxy gear？
<andty> abinex: 原来是这样子，你的系统左侧有没有一排启动器呢
<abinex> andty: 没有
<freeflying> gfrog, 是啊
<andty> 我的桌面左侧那一排玩意能不能将它移至桌面下方，像ＭＡＣ一样呢
<abinex> andty: 我没有用Ubuntu系统默认自带的桌面环境
<abinex> andty: 可以安装个软件
<abinex> 设置的
<abinex> DOCKy
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿啥时候去厦门啊？ lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 下周吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 你们去?
<gfrog> freeflying: 这么早……
<gfrog> freeflying: 我周末回大连
<abinex> andty: 你要是用上网本的话，如果屏幕是那种16：9的话，还是使用侧边比较好
<andty> abinex: 不装第三方的话，没办法移地方的吗、
<freeflying> gfrog, 早点休息啊
<abinex> andty: 额
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<andty> abinex: 说的也是，不然会跳出来档住了
<abinex> andty: 嗯
<abinex> andty: 要的是系统能稳定运行就好了，现在我都懒得折腾了
<abinex> andty: 不想折腾了
<andty> abinex: 这个聊天室有办法将它放置在任务栏里面吗，在任何情况下都能直接进入吗
<abinex> 可以的
<happyaron> gfrog: 是回家还是on site？
<gfrog> happyaron: 回家
<abinex> 在里面设置自动登陆收藏的聊天室
<gfrog> happyaron: 还得悄悄回去，免得被老板发现让我顺路onsite一下，lol
<andty> abinex: 其实我装之前就是想这个系统另类一点，对我来说有魅力，但实质上好像除了这一点，我不是开发者和网站维护员，这系统好像个人使用有点。。。。
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<abinex> 每次你启动这个客户端就会自动登陆了
<freeflying> gfrog, 你飞回去还是火车回去呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 火车啊，卧铺刚好一晚上
<gfrog> freeflying: 飞机怎么规划都会耽误一上午/一下午
<abinex> andty: 这个Ubuntu是比较适合新手使用的
<abinex> andty: 就算没有用过电脑的人也可以很快上手习惯Ubuntu
<andty> abinex: 以前我装的是RED HAT
<abinex> andty: 嗯
<andty> abinex: 我喜欢这种风格的系统，也不说出是喜欢哪里
<abinex> andty: 如果一个人从没有使用Win系统的话，他用的Ubuntu就不会感到不习惯
<andty> 在任务栏的输入法和电池中间有一个信封一样的，这个就是自带的交流工具吧
<abinex> 是的
<andty> abinex: MAC其实就是这个系统的内核吧，很多东西都有些相似之处
<abinex> andty: 不是的
<ninepillars> 有玩树莓派的么？
<abinex> MAc是不同的内核
<andty> 那个下面有一个广播，除了连接推特之外，能加新浪之类国内的吗
<abinex> ninepillars: 我在用树莓派听歌
<abinex> ninepillars: 我现在就在用树莓派听歌
<andty> 但是MAC跟这个有点儿像，至少我觉得
<abinex> andty: 用那个中国定制版就可以用新浪之类的
<happyaron> abinex: 蛋疼啊
<abinex> happyaron: 捏捏就不疼了
<happyaron> abinex: 除了蛋疼的人要拿那东西听歌之外，其他什么级别的音乐爱好者都有更好的选择……
<andty> abinex: 现在自带的不能添加么，我觉得系统在不明白时不太敢乱装东西，怕出太多的意外了
<ninepillars> abinex: 你用的是国产派还是UK 派？
<abinex> happyaron: LOL，用途那么多，树莓派就一个，
<abinex> happyaron: 我用来安装了一个OpenELEC
<abinex> ninepillars: UK的蓝色512MB
<abinex> andty: 做个学习笔记
<andty> abinex: 你听歌不用自带的么
<ninepillars> abinex: UK的有蓝色的？
<ninepillars> 我在淘宝上买到了一款绿色的派，号称是UK 原产，用是可以用，但是从觉得上当了。
<abinex> andty: 比如你学到了什么新的知识，或者遇到什么问题，找到了解决的办法，你把解决的过程做笔记记录下来
<abinex> ninepillars: 我说的是音频输出接口上的颜色是蓝色的
<abinex> ninepillars: 你怎么觉得是上当了呢？
<abinex> ninepillars: 你看下你的音频接口是什么颜色的？
<ninepillars> 因为我仔细看了我的板子，发现音频模块、USB模块等，似乎是先把他们用焊枪卸下来，再焊上UK版生成的国外原件的。
<abinex> 现在有两种，一种是黑色的是国内出的
<ninepillars> 虽然做工还算不错。
<andty> abinex: 这个建议不错，采用咯～
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> ninepillars: 你买到的冒充英国产的吧？
<abinex> 英国产的可以看的出来，
<onlylove> 一个arm片子而已……
<ninepillars> 高度怀疑，但是怎么验证呢？卖家指着祖坟发誓是从element进的货
<andty> abinex: 自带的那个聊天怎么加好友呢
<abinex> ninepillars: 因为我同时买了两块树莓派，
<ninepillars> 有什么可靠的验证方式？
<onlylove> ninepillars: 指着祖坟发誓咋了，你没见那骗人的老太太？都那么大年纪了
<ninepillars> onlylove: 有什么可靠的验证方式？
<nyfair> http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/1rgpdf/what_is_the_laziest_thing_youve_ever_done/?sort=hot
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ What is the laziest thing you've ever done? : AskReddit
<abinex> ninepillars: 我买的两个树莓派，一个是国产的，一个是UK的
<abinex> 两个对比一下就能看出区别
<abinex> 现在我从外包装上就能看出
<onlylove> http://sh.sina.com.cn/citylink/jk/t_sjbj/2013-11-24/1116415645.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 四川讹人老太 诅咒孩子(图)_新浪上海_新浪网
<abinex> 是不是UK的
<abinex> andty: 在菜单上有
<abinex> 有个添加联系人的选项
<andty> abinex: 可是死活点不了选取哪里搜索
<abinex> happyaron: LOL
<andty> 为毛我收藏不了聊天室呢，真是纠结
<abinex> 把树莓派变成一个无线连接的网络播放器
<andty> >:-)
<andty>  我断开连接了吗
<nyfair> oh shit, u r totally fucking brilliant
<abinex> nyfair: ？
<abinex> nyfair: 讲人话
<nyfair> abinex: 夸你聪明啊
<andty> 似乎是夸你厉害，但是就是你他妈的真厉害的意思吗，哈哈
<abinex> nyfair: 鲁阿吐血仔
<abinex> 用树莓派太简单了
<abinex> 现在安装的OpenELEC可以直接识别无线网卡了
<abinex> 支持自动升级
<abinex> 内置简体中文
<abinex> 支持众多的插件
<abinex> 支持用iOS或者安卓手机遥控
<onlylove> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2679000423?pn=1
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 看看我们这里的松鼠和您那里的一样吗_闲情雅趣吧_百度贴吧
<abinex> onlylove: 没见过松鼠
<abinex> LOL
<onlylove> abinex: 在米帝上学的人拍的
<MeaCulpa> .
<nyfair> 壕
<abinex> 见过獾
<abinex> LOL
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求教：12.04如何安装Ubuntu Kylin上的农历？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452728 如题，我想要Ubuntu Kylin上的农历！网上搜不到 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhydyhm — 2013-11-27 15:01
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有好事没？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 无，PBC...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不错...
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37397
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我都没看那渣呢
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 知识共享4.0发布
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 12月，无大事，休假季...
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 debian肿么忽略掉dhcp推送过来的dns server啊？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 北美停摆，12月嘛
<adam8157> gfrog: 改dhcp的配置
<adam8157> gfrog: # /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<adam8157> supersede domain-name-servers 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4;
<gfrog> adam8157: 找到了
<gfrog> adam8157: 你上次用百通经济线，从交运单到上飞机发货用了多久？
<adam8157> gfrog: 三四天? 我没预报
<adam8157> 五六天?
<gfrog> adam8157: …… 我预报了还用了1周……
<adam8157> RP
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<adam8157> gfrog: 用一次风雷吧亲
<adam8157> 感受一下
<gfrog> adam8157: 太贵
<gfrog> adam8157: 下次用转运中国了，看看为毛这货有资本限制注册
<adam8157> gfrog: 试试感受一下嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: 没的东西运…… 你买个mbp送我，我转运下试试
 * MeaCulpa github现在用Amazon下载服务阿...
 * MeaCulpa 谁知道我怎样可以让google知道我信任某个ip登录...
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛每次用vpn google就把我拦住
 * MeaCulpa 连个opt-out的选择都没
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我用2step auth，敲过verification code之后丫就不会再拦我了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我一直用old auth, 看到OAuth就烦
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我要curl看邮件...
<abinex> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTM0NzIzODA=.html
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTM0NzIzODA=.html -- unhandled responsein get head
 * MeaCulpa OAuth好烦
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 好吧，似乎那些老的东西都被google干掉了，不OAuth不行了...
<freeflying> gfrog, 来帮我看个 dns的问题
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？ 不是搞定了么……
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> palomino|working: 挨打的破马叔儿
<roylez> gfrog: 基娃
 * palomino|working 扎渣席
 * roylez 看 palomino|working 在马桶里喝水
<palomino|working> 可恶，被 roylez 先喝光了
 * roylez 看 palomino|working 喝多了说胡话
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<roylez> adam8157: 咋了？你要汇款给我吗？
<adam8157> .....
<eexpress> 乐蛋蛙
<abinex> eexpress: 大婶
<palomino|working> 大婶..
<eexpress> 。
<gfrog> eexpress: ee神
<gfrog> adam8157: 球汇款/赠送mbp
<adam8157> gfrog: 你手里有没有现钞? 我上午取了一百美金玩, 蛮漂亮
<gfrog> adam8157: …… 显摆
<gfrog> adam8157: 我取过胖子，更漂亮
 * gfrog 这个月又把$$都换了
<abinex> 两个黄鹂鸣翠柳，土豪和你做朋友
<andty> abinex: 你是潮汕人？
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 求$$
<abinex> andty: 为何这样问
<adam8157> gfrog: 我是准备拿usd直接换twd而已... (主要是为了消耗掉手中零散的美刀小票
<andty> abinex: 刚刚出去回来看到一句似乎是潮汕话应该
<roylez> eexpress: 大婶
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你直接拿去tip服务生不好么
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 抠门
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 没去过美帝
<abinex> andty: 你怎么知道是潮汕话啊？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 给tip也要刷卡
<abinex> adam8157: 路见不平一声吼，抱住土豪不要走
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Tip台湾服务生阿
<andty> abinex:  那是不是呢
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 人家都免签了，你直接tip美刀好了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 呆湾也有这习俗?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 人家比你用起来方便
<abinex> andty: ？
<gfrog> adam8157: tip还要信用卡？ 擦，薅羊毛嘛？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 台湾至少讲究服务吧，比大陆香港好的多
<adam8157> gfrog: 签单的时候可以写一下tip多少, 都是这样的嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: 在dock中间垫了2块纸，本子终于不晃了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 一般10-15%
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 10TWD的饭给1块钱？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 还是每人发5毛好了
<gfrog> adam8157: 巧克力键盘太容易油了
<adam8157> gfrog: 学会盲打吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 跟盲打有啥关系……
<adam8157> gfrog: 盲打不用看键盘
<onlylove> gfrog: http://mouse.zol.com.cn/412/4122016_all.html#p4127916
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ ZOL独家揭秘 你的键盘字母可以扛多久_键盘_键鼠导购-中关村在线
<gfrog> adam8157: 不打的时候看着也闹心啊
<andty> 大家，请问怎么安装tar.gz软件呢
<iMadper> andty: tar xf ./xxx.tar.gz
<iMadper> andty: cd xxx
<iMadper> andty: 然后看里面的README或者HOWTO或者INSTALL
<iMadper> andty: 如果有configure就直接./configure, 如果有makefile就直接make
<nyfair> 7z x xxx.tar.gz | 7z x xxx.tar | rm xxx.tar
<nyfair> 坚决不装tar
<iMadper> andty: 以后别问这么宽泛的问题, 应该问, 我在试图安装xxx的时候, 执行了xx操作, 遇到了xxx问题
<andty> 谢谢，我马上试一下
<iMadper> nyfair: ... ...
<nyfair> 地址tar unzip unrar之类一切非主流玩具
<andty> 那请问主流是什么格式的呢
<nyfair> zip rar 7z
<iMadper> nyfair: 7z都主流了...
<nyfair> 7z绝对主流啊，你看现在的p2p
<iMadper> nyfair: 其实, uha是不是压缩率很高?
<nyfair> 无论游戏还是音乐的打包，不是rar就是7z
<iMadper> nyfair: 很多游戏都是uha打包的... 尤其是盗版的
<nyfair> iMadper: 不是，uha基本死了，现在各方面都不如新版的rar
<nyfair> iMadper: 那是当年
<nyfair> iMadper: 现在要是够neet，可以freearc
<iMadper> nyfair: 恩, 我上次装游戏, 也是好几年前了
<andty> iMadper　刚刚我操作了第一步，请问第一步是解压的命令吗
<iMadper> nyfair: neet是啥意思?
<iMadper> andty: 对. man tar
<andty> 我要安装的是一个网路插件，
<iMadper> andty: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs
<andty> 解压出来是SH格式的
<eexpress> andty: 最好checkinstall。别直接make install
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ err: no title
<eexpress> sh...
<nyfair> iMadper: 没啥意思，类似快压宣传zip多差自家kz多好那种一个意思
<eexpress> 啥软件就敢安装。
<iMadper> nyfair: 哦. ..
<nyfair> 新的rar5挺好的
<andty> 请问现在我是进行chenkinstall这个命令吗
<eexpress> 你sh的，这执行的。可能不安全
<nyfair> rar恢复卷绝对是大优势啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 从来没用过这功能...
<andty> 不怕，能告诉我需要怎么操作吗，我在图形界面找不到安装选项
<eexpress> nyfair: 研究压缩格式？用过lha没。
<eexpress> andty: 估计sudo ./xxx.sh。
<nyfair> eexpress: 不研究，小日本5年前喜欢那玩意
<iMadper> andty: 如果解压出来, 就一个sh文件, 那你就sudo sh xxx.sh就行了
<iMadper> andty: 你都不说你要装得是啥东西
<iMadper> andty: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs
<eexpress> 说不定是木马
<andty> 支付宝的插件呢，我突然好奇淘宝能不能在这个进入
<iMadper> andty: 早说支付宝插件
<eexpress> hoho
<iMadper> andty: 大家都装过, 你早说是这个插件, 大家就不用猜了
<andty> 哈，还有这样的事，这个猜干嘛呢，不一样的吗
<andty> 我在普通帐户下装行不行呢，还是一定要超级管理员的号儿才能装呢
<eexpress> 果然是敢死队的
<iMadper> andty: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs  这个看了吗? 你不看, 我就不回答你问题.
<andty> 我的普通用户明明是设置没有密码，可是为什么还老是要求密码，哪儿来的密码
<andty> 我想，我应该很老实的告诉你，只看了一个目录，因为这是有原因的，我在一分钟的权衡下，应该先装好了再看这个，这样才能精神集中的看嘛，你赞同我的想法吗
<eexpress> iMadper: 学术派碰到哲学派。你们VS
<iMadper> andty: 不赞同. 你看完这个之后, 你才知道怎么提问, 才知道怎么提问不会浪费回答者的时间. 才知道怎么提问, 才让回答者有办法帮助你. 而不是让我一点点儿的问你, 来挤牙膏. 要知道, 我没多少耐心一直一点点儿的跟你纠结.
<gfrog> adam8157: 农行信用卡，周二周日costa买一送一
<adam8157> ....
<iMadper> ....
<iMadper> gfrog: 你是有多爱喝咖啡...
<adam8157> gfrog: 你每天都有了
<gfrog> adam8157: 我没农行卡
<andty> iMadper: 我会执行你的意见了
<iMadper> andty: 而且, 你看完之后, 就会知道, 很多问题不需要来问, 搜一下就好了
<gfrog> iMadper: 没可乐喝只好喝咖啡
<adam8157> iMadper: 他应该没我爱喝
<iMadper> gfrog: 买呀...
<iMadper> adam8157: ...
<gfrog> iMadper: 不如喝咖啡
<eexpress> gfrog: 你的肤色会变吧
 * iMadper 这种富贵病我是得不起的...
<adam8157> 但是我喝不起costa
<iMadper> gfrog: 可乐便宜...
<gfrog> eexpress: 神，莫调皮
<eexpress> 有可能
<gfrog> iMadper: 不便宜，现在至少有免费咖啡喝
<adam8157> iMadper: 我刚去rh的时候也是泡雀巢醇品, 一杯不到一块钱
<iMadper> gfrog: 买一送一... 这是半价的意思吧?
<gfrog> adam8157: costa真的很好喝，我觉得味道比星巴巴好
<gfrog> iMadper: 你能喝的了两大杯嘛？
<iMadper> gf
<iMadper> gfrog: 所以你跟店家说, 我只要送的那杯?
<gfrog> iMadper: 我怕被打
<iMadper> gfrog: 所以嘛, 你还是花钱了... 怎么能算是免费的...
<gfrog> adam8157: 哪天鼓起勇气去尝尝麦叔叔的麦咖啡
<eexpress> gfrog: 在店外摆摊，8折退一杯
<gfrog> iMadper: 这不是让有美钞现钞的家伙请我喝嘛。
<iMadper> gfrog: 赞!
 * eexpress 在的时候，咋没人请我这么高档的客
<eexpress> adam8157:
<adam8157> eexpress: 真心没多高档
<adam8157> eexpress: 咖啡其实就是平民饮料, 高档啥哦
<eexpress> 美肏，啥意思
<eexpress> 至少有牌子啊。
<andty> zhou不在 sudoers 文件中。此事将被报告。
<andty> 能否告知是不是此帐户权限不足呢
<eexpress> andty: 输入id，看下结果
<iMadper> andty: man visudo
<iMadper> <eexpress> 美肏，啥意思   <-  啥意思?
<gfrog> adam8157: 现在没事就去巴拉那个钥匙……
<eexpress> 美钞现钞
<eexpress> 谁有
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 然后有个红灯闪啊闪
<eexpress> 居然没词组，就打了一个美肏。
<roylez> 大婶
<eexpress> 尾巴
<adam8157> gfrog: 特别用力的巴拉会有彩蛋哦
<gfrog> adam8157: 断在里面嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: shishi
<andty> 命令 'tin' 来自于包 'tin' (universe)
<roylez> eexpress: 你才尾巴，你们全家都尾巴
<andty>  命令 'lein' 来自于包 'leiningen' (universe)
<andty>  命令 'ln' 来自于包 'coreutils' (main)
<andty>  命令 'win' 来自于包 'wily' (universe)
<gfrog> adam8157: 貌似耳机的效果还好。反正我木耳，听不出来
<andty>  命令 'link' 来自于包 'coreutils' (main)
<andty>  命令 'lid' 来自于包 'libuser' (universe)
<andty>  命令 'lid' 来自于包 'id-utils' (universe)
<^k^> andty:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<eexpress> roylez: momo
<andty> 这是告知当前可用命令吗
<notepi> 人不少啊
<roylez> eexpress: 你又去夜总会上班了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 快收一个吧，骚年
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/11/26/nsa-porn-muslims_n_4346128.html
<eexpress> roylez: 这不是在帮你找二房嘛。
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Top-Secret Document Reveals NSA Spied On Porn Habits As Part Of Plan To Discredit 'Radicalizers'
<adam8157> gfrog: 等回来再说撒
<former> 大家下午好呀
<roylez> former: 给钱给钱
<eexpress> adam8157: 你出差了？
<eexpress> roylez: 啥时候喝你喜酒啊
<roylez> eexpress: 啥跟啥啊
<former> 额，没喝喜酒怎么给钱？
<roylez> former: 你是要交保护费的
<adam8157> eexpress: 下周
 * eexpress 记得二婚，不收礼金，只管吃
<iMadper> andty: 你读完了吗? 提问的时候要告诉别人你在做什么.
<eexpress> adam8157: 额。你说乐乐？
<former> 额，，求罩求罩。。。(大把大把的money)
<iMadper> andty: 刚才那个是在告诉你, 你输入的命令需要安装xx包才可以执行
 * iMadper 有点儿跟不上神说话的接走了
<iMadper> 节奏了
<andty> iMadper: 我现在在装支付宝插件，已经解压后，我用普通帐户安装提示找不到这个命令
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37400
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 首款第三方Steam主机定价499美元
<eexpress> iMadper: 结巴了？
<gfrog> freeflying: http://www.amazon.com/b/?t=joyo01y-20&node=7766292011&tag=joyo01y-20
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Intel Black Friday Deals
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿你的本子是啥型号来着？ 三爽的本子型号真难记
<freeflying> gfrog, NP740U3e
<iMadper> andty: 你没看完, 我就不回答.
<iMadper> eexpress: ... ...
<iMadper> eexpress: 我是大核桃
<iMadper> eexpress: 不是结巴
<iMadper> eexpress: lol~
<eexpress> iMadper: momo
<freeflying> gfrog, 搞个nec的laive z吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃能搞到内部价不？ lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 显然不能啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 不能就罢工
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<adam8157> .
<andty> 安装完毕，哈哈～
<gfrog> freeflying: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsung-geek-squad-certified-refurbished-ultrabook-13-3-touch-screen-laptop-4gb-memory-metal/1530191.p?id=1219054611943&skuId=1530191&ci_src=5784816&ci_sku=1530191&ref=25&loc=PGR
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ Samsung - Geek Squad Certified Refurbished Ultrabook 13.3" Touch-Screen Laptop - 4GB Memory - Metal - GCRF-NP740U3E-A01U
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃买的时候多少米？
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求助：VirtualBox 自动调节分辨率失效问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452733 1. guest additions装过 2. 以前auto-resize是好用到 3. 不知道在什么时间，我不小心对虚拟系统做咯什么奇怪到事情 我觉得估计不小心按到咯某个host+某个键位 4. 这个现象只出现在我的某一个虚拟机中，其他虚拟机依然可以au
<^k^> ─> to-resize 如图所示： xx.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 DanEY — 2013-11-27 16:44
<freeflying> gfrog, 太值了啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 我979入手的
<gfrog> freeflying: 这是官翻
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 很有必要的研究嘛..
<freeflying> gfrog, 知道啊,还是很值, 你看thinkpad那官翻的价格去
<freeflying> gfrog, 那矬配置
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯…… 这倒是
<freeflying> gfrog, 入吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 看下还有啥羊毛不，底下写了一堆offers，哈哈
<onlylove> 棒子的本子无爱
<freeflying> gfrog, 这款能升级内存和SSD
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: TP现在不是便宜了么
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 无视啊
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 那渣渣显示
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying 乃们看这个页面里有奇怪的中文注释嘛？ http://www.amazon.com/Lenovo-20CD0032US-12-5-Inch-Convertible-Touchscreen/dp/B00FK0BRUC/ref=br_lf_m_7766292011_1_11_ttl?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=pc&pf_rd_p=1679806642&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=7766292011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0CAZM5NFSQPFF1RDD7EW
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Lenovo ThinkPad Yoga 20CD0032US 12.5-Inch Convertible 2-in-1 Touchscreen Ultrabook (Black): Computers & Accessories
<freeflying> gfrog, 这货也不错
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 显示小了点...
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying 为毛这里面会给一些英文单词加翻译？
<happyaron> freeflying: yoga不好，我见过实物了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你不会isgd缩短url么...
 * gfrog 这是amazon干的还是某个chrome……
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 啊，忘了……
<happyaron> freeflying: 和asus之类的一个水平
<freeflying> happyaron, 比thinkpad强啊
<freeflying> 至少屏幕
<happyaron> freeflying: 那去用mbp得了，这些都没意义
<adam8157> gfrog: 用代理就没有了
 * MeaCulpa 求不用外接键盘就能干活的现代笔记本
<iMadper> gfrog: 没看到翻译...
<adam8157> gfrog: 看来是amazon干的
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: thinkpad?
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那啥，alienware
<gfrog> adam8157: 奇葩amazon
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 也就这个键盘还算能用……
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: TP T430开始键盘也堕落了
<adam8157> 哦 用代理也有.....
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 或者海尔迷情金
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ...貌似只有Alienware...
<adam8157> gfrog: ^
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<iMadper> happyaron: MeaCulpa 对键盘的需求比较奇葩
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 习惯之后没啥区别，420/430都长期用过的现身说法……
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你去京东看下吧，海尔那神器
<happyaron> iMadper: 嗯。。。
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 其实, 我现在x230的键盘, 真的是盲打... 距离什么的, 很习惯
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 真的？我得要试试看...
<freeflying> happyaron, rmbp当时我买的时候特价斗殴要1.5k+
<adam8157> gfrog: 我觉得是比价插件干的  huihui
<freeflying> happyaron, 我这个三爽的不到1k
<freeflying> happyaron, 你觉得我应该买啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 我换ff试试
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 试试吧，开始会觉得有点区别，用用就发现其实心理作用为主。
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: msi有一款, 键盘是找ss定制的
<happyaron> freeflying: 好吧。
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 也是游戏笔记本. 可以考虑
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: http://item.jd.com/1007080.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 【海尔Lafite】海尔（Haier） Lafite 13英寸钻石超极本（i7-4500U 8G 256G SSD 2K超高清 10点双触控 极轻薄 Win8） 迷情金【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那些渣渣本子，弱爆了
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 恩，貌似都是游戏本子键盘好
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: MSI我也看到了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 游戏本需要耐艹
<freeflying> gfrog, 有戏应该买游戏机
<gfrog> happyaron: iMadper 230的巧克力键盘太容易油
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ...
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 游戏机没法玩游戏
<happyaron> gfrog: 这没办法……
<gfrog> freeflying: PS4！！
<iMadper> gfrog: 是的, 我的已经悲剧了
<gfrog> happyaron: 手感一般，没觉得比4xx强。
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 游戏机只能被游戏玩
<iMadper> gfrog: 但是, 如果用pom的话, 重量就增加了
<freeflying> 本子上玩游戏纯属蛋疼
<gfrog> happyaron: 其实T和X的键盘可以互换……
<iMadper> gfrog: abs打油是不可避免的
<happyaron> gfrog: 但油不是问题，按着舒服就可以了。
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我家小，没桌子
<iMadper> gfrog: 除非学菲尔可, 用超硬涂层
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 不豪没办法
<freeflying> MeaCulpa,  所以我都不玩有戏
<gfrog> iMadper: happyaron 淘的洋垃圾dock很赞。 cc adam8157
<gfrog> iMadper: happyaron 我淘的洋垃圾dock很赞。 cc adam8157
<happyaron> gfrog: 什么dock
<gfrog> happyaron: 端口复制器
<happyaron> 哦
<gfrog> adam8157: ff里没有了，看来是插件干的
<iMadper> gfrog: 给链接看看?
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 机械键盘的笔记本, 考虑不?
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/w%3D580/sign=0b3a2a69d52a283443a636036bb4c92e/d5451746f21fbe090000f9606a600c338644adf2.jpg
<gfrog> iMadper: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=10704359746
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ 原装thinkpad T420 T410 X220 X230 T430 4337扩展坞底座-淘宝网
<iMadper> gfrog: 赞, 我还以为你买下一代的那个了...
<gfrog> iMadper: 那个太贵，而且没法垫手
<iMadper> gfrog: 用那玩意垫手... 奇葩...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: ...超市门口阿
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 是很像
<iMadper> gfrog: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=13995065660&ali_refid=a3_420434_1006:1102473820:6:%BC%FC%C5%CC%BB%A4%CD%F3:25dc59f0cee89e598141329e5d042b92&ali_trackid=1_25dc59f0cee89e598141329e5d042b92&spm=a230r.1.17.2.lJf9pl  用了三年多了
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 正品韩国安尚Actto 电脑键盘护腕垫/护手托/腕托-tmall.com天猫
<gfrog> adam8157: 蓝牙还是有毛病，今天又挂了一次
<gfrog> adam8157: Bluetooth: hci0 corrupted ACL packet
<adam8157> 羡慕有蓝牙设备的
<happyaron> 同羡慕
<iMadper> 同羡慕
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu12.04挂载网络文件夹，不能挂载成读写 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452734 我需要挂载网络上的文件夹，此文件夹已经设置成了共享。但是，此文件夹能够挂载成只读，但是无法挂载成读写。 linux：ubuntu 12.04 挂载命令如下： # mount //192.168.1.132/s5pv210files /work/windowsfile -o username=name,password=mima,dmask
<^k^> ─> =777,fmask=777 输入以上的mount命令之后显示： mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.1.132/s5pv210files, m …
<freeflying> adam8157, 又搬家啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 穷困潦倒啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕,你不要这样说啊,我只找你借过一次钱
<adam8157> freeflying: 不记得, 原来还有这一出, 那快还吧
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Sound Blaster VX 5.1 声卡在Ubuntu 13.10上不能自动识别，无法播放声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452736 如题。请问大侠怎么解决这个问题 发现13.10问题真多。 统计信息: 发表于 由 quvane — 2013-11-27 17:31
 * MeaCulpa 下半
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，这scim
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 没有打成 下蛋 已经不错了
<freeflying> adam8157, 借了你1千, 然后还了你2千
<adam8157> 一千英镑和2千韩元
<freeflying> adam8157, 啧啧
<freeflying> gfrog, 你用过有串口的笔记本没
<freeflying> adam8157, ^^
<adam8157> freeflying: 没
<gfrog> freeflying: 有，又没有
<nyfair> 壕们，这个键盘如何 http://www.igao7.com/happy-hacking-keyboard-professional2.html
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 高端壕炫：HHKB 静电容键盘 $247.95 | 爱搞机
<adam8157> freeflying: 以前的开发机是台式机, 原生串口很赞
<gfrog> freeflying: 最早碰到过的本子是个386，肯定有串口。但是我没用过那个串口
<freeflying> 你们用有并口的笔记本?
<freeflying> lol
<onlylove> freeflying: 我还真用过，串口并口都有，戴尔的商务机
 * nyfair 把本本的系统还原了，现在freedos中，有没有dos版的irc client?
<onlylove> nyfair: 你那dos有网卡驱动呗
<adam8157> nyfair: 日亚前段时间打折 只要1300软妹币
<gfrog> adam8157: 那个蓝牙的bug没完全修好。过几个小时之后，蓝牙自己就断开了，然后无论怎么搞那个模块，丫就是不工作。但是把本子合上让他S3，再resume，丫就好了！
<gfrog> adam8157: trusty的bug有人管不……
<adam8157> gfrog: 因为你的usb开了autosuspend
<gfrog> adam8157: 我没管它，怎么关？
<adam8157> gfrog: 相当于suspend resume 而没有执行那个udev rule
<imtxc_away> ....
<gfrog> adam8157: 所以是没修好！ resume之后还要再执行那个rule才行。
<imtxc> ems 是疯了的节奏么
<adam8157> gfrog: for i in /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/power/control; do; echo on > $i;done
<imtxc> 串口的笔记本啊？
<adam8157> #
<gfrog> adam8157: 目前全部是on
<gfrog> adam8157: 某个时间（5-6小时）之后，丫就啪一下挂掉了
<gfrog> adam8157: 我还是去lp提bug吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 报bug吧
<adam8157> .
<nyfair> onlylove: pc98是dos的一种吗？还是单独的系统？
<nyfair> onlylove: 我倒是有些pc98游戏啊
<onlylove> nyfair: pc-98是nec的一种硬件
<nyfair> onlylove: 系统是什么？
<onlylove> nyfair: dos不是不能显示日文么，NEC就造了个芯片放在主板上
<onlylove> nyfair: 系统是DOS
<adam8157> onlylove: 赞
<nyfair> onlylove: 哦，谢谢指教
<onlylove> nyfair: 但是pc98的显卡很弱，所以win95出来以后，基本就死掉了
<gfrog> onlylove: win95出来之后dos也死了好嘛
<gfrog> onlylove: 有鼠标点点点可以玩游戏，谁还去看dos那张黑脸
<onlylove> gfrog: win95不支持fat32哦
<onlylove> gfrog: dos6.22可是支持的
<adam8157> nyfair: 如果你能适应hhkb的键位的话 基本是终极退烧除草选择了
<gfrog> onlylove: 那时候没那么大硬盘好嘛。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我前些天还在用DOS调试PCI寄存器怎么破
<gfrog> onlylove: 6.22也是后来才支持的
<gfrog> adam8157: 你怀旧嘛？
<onlylove> nyfair: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/PC-98
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: PC-98 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<adam8157> gfrog: 只能用它, 因为实模式
<gfrog> adam8157: zeze
<adam8157> huntxu: 终于见到你了
<gfrog> onlylove: Version 7.0 (Win95, 95A) – Support for VFAT long file names and 32-bits signed integer errorlevel.
<gfrog> onlylove: 看来你记错了
<adam8157> huntxu: 终于有个人懂TOT的梗了
<gfrog> onlylove: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MS-DOS
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ t: MS-DOS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<huntxu> adam8157: 不懂
<onlylove> gfrog: 我没记错的，95不能在fat32的分区上安装
<adam8157> huntxu: 热刺的名字和表情一致了
<onlylove> gfrog: 我有95的镜像，不服练
<gfrog> onlylove: 那不叫不支持
<onlylove> gfrog: 后来支持的时候是95osr2
<huntxu> adam8157: 我那天看了
<huntxu> adam8157: 博阿斯没木鸟强
<huntxu> adam8157: 没办法
<onlylove> gfrog: 我就这么和你说，装在fat16上也不识别fat32
<gfrog> onlylove: linux还支持hfs呢，你把linux装hfs上看看？
<onlylove> gfrog: 95osr2那都是以后的事情了
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu13.10,Y471A显卡驱动终于装好了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452738 Y471A 双显卡：AMD Radeon HD 7670M/intel集显 系统是ubuntu13.10, bios里面显卡设置为 switchable graphics，不装独显驱动，温度一直很高，风扇响个不停。 看到 @shep670关于13.04的贴找到了教程 教程http://askubuntu.com/questions/205112/how-do-i-get-amd-in
<onlylove> nyfair: 不过从wiki的信息看，pc98似乎运行的并不是dos
<onlylove> nyfair: dos/v我倒是弄过，就是几个字体和bat
<gfrog> onlylove: FAT32 was introduced with MS-DOS 7.1 / Windows 95 OSR2 in 1996
<gfrog> onlylove: 好吧，是OSR2，那6.22也没有fat32
<onlylove> gfrog: 哦，那就是了，我记得是6.22的，不过我那时候用的都是98启动盘，那时候都是7.1的
<nyfair> onlylove: 坏淫，居然坑我
<gfrog> onlylove: MS-DOS 6.22MicrosoftNo longer supportedProprietary 1994
<onlylove> nyfair: 我没摸过pc98啊，但是wiki的信息不全啊
<jackey_> pidgin 点了主面板的下面的可用，居然输入了一些字，结果也留在在线状态那里了，怎么能删除掉这些内容啊，求教。
<onlylove> nyfair: 我肯定的就是那货是x86的
<jackey_> 谁来帮助下我。
<onlylove> nyfair: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1045862310
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ PC98模拟器下载+游戏下载+使用说明附图_pc98吧_百度贴吧
<hrzhu> 我的第一台电脑是 win 95 的
<hrzhu> 预装的
<adam8157> nyfair: 送我一把hhkb吧
<hrzhu> 我也不记得 win 95 支不支持 fat32了 不过那台电脑硬盘总共才 6G 左右
<gfrog> adam8157: 吃饭去
<adam8157> gfrog: 今天不ci
<onlylove> 唉……说起来，日本那时候居然有自己的操作系统
<onlylove> 为毛中国没有
<gfrog> onlylove: ucdos啊
<onlylove> gfrog: ucdos和ccdos是外挂显示，还是汉卡来着，pc98那个是怎么回事，你是不是找个日本的老家伙问下
<gfrog> onlylove: 你迷糊了吧，汉卡是更多年前的东西。 ucdos是外挂
<onlylove> gfrog: 是迷糊了……
<onlylove> gfrog: PC98是日本nec公司所出品的曾一度统治日本市场的“日本的IBM兼容机”，它表面上兼容IBMPC，但实际上却使用nec自己的处理器和自己的操作系统dos/v
<onlylove> gfrog: 按照之前的说法，dos/v是ibm的，但是这边又变自己的了
<onlylove> DOS/V was a Japanese computing initiative starting in 1990 to allow IBM PC compatibles with VGA cards to handle double-byte Japanese text via software alone.
<onlylove> 但是英文wiki的说法完全是说，这个和PC98没关系
<onlylove> 因为是via software的，pc98是有日文芯片的
<onlylove> gfrog: 看起来汉卡更像PC98一点
 * adam8157 回家打包!!!!
<onlylove> http://bbs.a9vg.com/thread-3404753-1-1.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 三大古董电脑合集（Amiga、X68000、PC98） - 怀旧游戏长廊 - A9VG电玩部落社区论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<onlylove> 68K，摩托的CPU?
<freeflying> gfrog, 你都去吃饭了,我还没下班呢
<onlylove> 不小心过点了，下班……
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 13.10 升级中断怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452740 如题，今天已经下载了所有的安装文件，但是在安装过程中卡了，然后我重启了系统，目前版本提示13.10，桌面也能进去，问题是类似网络连接等图标都没了。进软件中心就报错。请问如何继续进行安装，或者怎么解决？ 统计信息
<^k^> ─> : 发表于 由 lordsidious — 2013-11-27 18:29
<imtxc> 扩展坞影响散热不
<jiero> 啊。已经不能上国外网络了。
<jiero> 全线无法更新。
<imtxc> jiero: 为嘛
<gfrog> freeflying: 我这不回来开会了嘛
<jiero> imtxc: 不知道啊。任何服务器不在中国的网站都超级慢
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿乃的本子肿么保修的？
<gfrog> freeflying: 我考虑薅那个跟乃同型号的三爽了
<imtxc> gfrog: x230 扔了？
<gfrog> imtxc: 650刀薅个触屏i7的超级本，还是很爽的吧
<gfrog> imtxc: 算运费，700刀
<imtxc> gfrog: 多了没地儿搁啊
<andty> 晚上好～
<happyaron> gfrog: 主要是用不着i7的
<gfrog> happyaron: 看错了，是i5，lol
<huntxu> gfrog: 土豪
<andty> 在这里的各位，你们有谁现在装性浪微博吗
<happyaron> gfrog: 那就不觉得是多大个羊毛了&&&
<gfrog> happyaron: 恩，不是i7我也不想薅了，哈哈
<happyaron> lol 也没兴趣
<freeflying> gfrog, 联保啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 全球？
<freeflying> gfrog, 是啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 话说这么便宜的你还在意啥啊
<gfrog> freeflying: @_@
<freeflying> gfrog, ultrabook上i5和i7对你有啥分别哦
<freeflying> gfrog, 跑跑kvm/lxc而已, 又不编译东西
<gfrog> freeflying: 我决定搞了，回来装个黑苹果。 http://www.macbreaker.com/2012/07/intel-hd-4000-hackintosh.html
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ Enable HD 4000 graphics on your Hackintosh (updated)
<gfrog> freeflying: 显卡能搞就好，其他应该都不是问题
<freeflying> gfrog, 据说可以
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，发份lspci和lsusb给我呗，我挨个硬件查查有木有驱动
<freeflying> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6483929/
<freeflying> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6483936/
<gfrog> freeflying: 赞
<freeflying> gfrog, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6483938/
<gfrog> freeflying: 其实感脚ivy-bridge平台的硬件问题的都不大，主要就是看网卡蓝牙wifi用的是谁家的
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • EFL 1.8 Beta 1 + Enlightenment 0.18 Alpha 3 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452744 EFL 1.8 Beta 1 + Enlightenment 0.18 Alpha 3 & Terminology 0.4 Alpha 3 We are pleased to announce that our first Beta release (Beta 1) of EFL 1.8 is now available for download at: http://download.enlightenment.org/rel The relevant components are: http://download.enlightenment.org/rel/l ... ta1.tar.gz <
<^k^> ─> !--
<freeflying> gfrog, 蓝牙无爱
<gfrog> freeflying: @_@
<freeflying> gfrog, 尼玛跟他们解释了一个半小时
<gfrog> freeflying: 啥情况……
<freeflying> gfrog, 一言难尽啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 再忍两天吧
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<andty> 你们好，晚上好吗
<freeflying> gfrog, 又 room service
<freeflying> 哎
<gfrog> freeflying: 是萌妹子service么？
<freeflying> gfrog, 乃想多了
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
 * gfrog 回家
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Xubuntu13.10下Gnome的日志查看器无法使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452746 我的系统是Xubuntu13.10，安装在LVM分区上，用的是64位版，我发现gnome-system-log无法运行，下面的运行时的错误信息 ➜ ~ gnome-system-log (gnome-system-log:4773): Gtk-CRITICAL **: _gtk_css_rgba_value_get_rgba: assertion 'rgba->class == &GTK_CSS_VALUE_RGBA' faile
<^k^> ─> d [1] 4773 segmentation fault gnome-system-log ➜ ~ gnome-system-log (gnome-system-log:7946): Gtk-CRITICAL **: _gtk_css_rgba_value_get_rgba …
<worm> ^k^: 晚上好～
<^k^> worm, 您好！  20:47 
<worm> 怎麼 ^k^ 升級了麼？我記得以前它只能報現在是幾點的……
<GODDOG-telephone> ...
<andty> ／away 我吃包子～
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • KVM的NAT桥！！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452748 关于virbr0 这个nat 桥 为啥要对nat表要做三条规则？ iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -p tcp -s 192.168.122.0/24 ! -d 192.168.122.0/24 -J MASQUERADE --to-source 1024:65535 iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -p udp -s 192.168.122.0/24 ! -d 192.168.122.0/24 -J MASQUERADE --to-source 1024:65535 iptables
<^k^> ─> -t nat -A POSTROUTING -p all -s 192.168.122.0/24 ! -d 192.168.122.0/24 -J MASQUERADE 前面两条都不明白，只明白最后一条是做 …
<jusss> life for rent
<wcc526> 有人在吗？
<^k^> wcc526:点点点.  20:57 
<wcc526> 是不是每个群里的第一次进来都会发这个？
<hoxily> wcc526: 晚上好。
<wcc526> hoxily 晚上好
<wcc526> 第一次用irc...
<jusss> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<gfrog> freeflying: 被砍单了……
<fritz`> 这个频道有点儿冷清
<jlzhang> hi
<^k^> jlzhang:点点点.  22:00 
<jlzhang> 问一个Perl的问题，在一个列子中看到 warn -s _; 这样的句子，请问-s _代表什么意思啊，google不好查找。
<zsc> 我qq被封了,IRC瞎转中
<wuneng> qq也会被疯的？
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 永中office 2013个人版中的linux 版本谁能分享？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452750 希望有的朋友分享。谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 xufund — 2013-11-27 22:03
<wuneng> 有人吗
<zsc> 十分不幸,因为经常断网,结果给我判了被盗
<^k^> wuneng:点点点.  22:04 
<zsc> 那个号没和我的任何信息关联,所以我也不想用自己的手机解封
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • vuze最小化后怎么调出来？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452751 vuze最小化后就消失了，应该在后台运行，但是在monitor里不知道哪个是。想重新调出来图形界面怎么弄？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xibei — 2013-11-27 22:08
<zsc> 不想用qq了,大家推荐个吧
<wuneng> yy
<wuneng> pp
<zsc> 我现在用的是debian
<wuneng> ubuntu
<zsc> 刚才用pidgin获取freenode的list居然卡死了,一次也没成功
<zsc> 现在用xchat
<zsc> yy可以跑ub吗
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 永中office 2013个人版中的linux 版本谁能分享？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452750 希望有的朋友分享。谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 xufund — 2013-11-27 22:03
<zsc> 再一个,还有别的人比较多的中文channel没
<zsc> 这里没什么人说话
<jlzhang> 这个算最多了
<mao> zsc,  你好，我想问一下，debian可以用ubuntu软件中心上的软件吗
<jlzhang> mao: 可以都是deb系的包管理器
<zsc> 有3种,支持synaptic
<zsc> 两种,不是3种
<zsc> 另一个图形节目的包管理器是PackageKit
<zsc> 装完就有
<zsc> 我装的debian7.2
<mao> 好的，别的还好，就是游戏舍不了，steam+dota2 应该可以运行吧？  虽然不是经常玩，做个纪念。。。
<zsc> 我没装过,不知道
<mao> zsc,  要是不想用qq，要不考虑skype试试。。
<zsc> 人多吗?
<zsc> 有类似qq群的东西吗
<mao> qq群类似的好像没有吧。添加联系人，视频语音文字是可以的。
<zsc> 我喜欢在群里聊天,还有有时候用用语音,视频不用
<mao> google+ 也可以、
<mao> zsc, 实在不行邮件列表。。、
<zsc> 嘿嘿嘿,我实在受不了那么多邮件
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 能否在ubuntu上直接运行安卓程序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452755 论坛上有朋友发过类似的贴，但是似乎没有得到解决 所以我再发一次 大家都知道Linux上缺乏很对商业软件的应用，比如QQ的问题，但是在安卓上，有这些厂商自己发布的大量应用，所以能不能让ubuntu直接运行安卓应用呢？ 安卓
<^k^> ─> 其实是Linux的内核+Java虚拟机，我这么理解的，不知对否 理论上实现应该不难吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangli …
<mao> ^k^,  这个是谁呀？？？？
<^k^> mao, 我的名字是KK。  22:39 
<mao> 发的是什么东西？？？
<mao> 其实是Linux的内核+Java虚拟机，我这么理解的，不知对否 理论上实现应该不难吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangli …
<mao> ？
<mao> 什么意思？
<hoxily> mao: ^k^ 是个IRCBot
<hoxily> mao: ^K^会不时地去 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/ 上抓取最新的贴子显示到这个频道里。
<^k^> hoxily ⇪ ti: 首页 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<hoxily> mao: IRC 协议对每一条消息有长度限制， 所以 ^k^ 用 -> xxxx 表示一条消息发不完的消息的剩下的部分。
<mao> hoxily, 哦，原来是这么回事，我就说嘛，发这个信息怎么不把他踢出去。。。
<zsc> mao:dota2好玩吗?
<zsc> 我想试试
<wcc526> 不如dota1
<hoxily> mao: kk 可是有帽子的bot （有OP权限哦）
<wcc526> 中文比较活跃的IRC频道有哪些啊？
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • playonlinux wine的office2007，居然能录制宏。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452756 太神奇的。 wine居然有这等神力。 使用playonlinux 按照程序列表wine office2007，速度快一些，但出现冲突提示。 按照无名程序wine office2007，速度慢一些，但是没有错误提示。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2013-11-27 22:51
<zsc> 可是debian下也没发玩dota1啊
<October21> 帽子是什么东东，可以吃吗？
<zsc> 我倒是会玩dota1
<wcc526> 各位大神，推荐下活跃的中文频道吧！
<zsc> 眼前就是
<wcc526> 不会就只有这个频道水吧？
<zsc> 别的水都没有
<mao> zsc,  我感觉还可以，你以前玩过dota吗，你要玩咱们可以加好友，有时间一起玩。
<mao> zsc, 不过我是很菜的。。
<zsc> 我在学校学的,浩方n年的3级菜
<mao> 那好呀，一起坑队友也好，哈哈。。。
<zsc> 浩方都是随机模式,没法待一块
<wcc526> 大家用irc的原因是什么？不用QQ?
<mao> dota2 可以
<Pudge> dota2
<zsc> 我qq今天被封了,怒了,就到这灌水
<Pudge> 为了装逼
<mao> wcc526, 最开始是没有qq
<wcc526> 现在有QQ了
<mao> wcc526, 不能用。
<Pudge> 现在steam做的不错，linux下dota2流畅的一逼，内存消耗也就1g左右
<zsc> 我这破电脑还不知道能不能跑dota2 呢
<Pudge> 只要能玩dota，内存超过2g，就能玩
<zsc> 我是2G内存,2G amd 双核
<Pudge> 非常刘长海
<Pudge> 流畅
<mao> Pudge, 真心感觉有了dota2在linux下，人生完美了。。
<wcc526> dota2看着很不习惯
<mao> zsc, 我的也是2g内存。
<mao> wcc526, 总比lol好吧。
<wcc526> 用了一会儿IRC,感觉还挺不错的。。
<Pudge_> 是的，非常完美
<Pudge_> 我已开始也不习惯，多打2盘就好了
<Pudge_> 看不清楚英雄，看到了也不认识，
<wcc526> 暴雪的类Dota有人玩过吗？
<Pudge_> 多打2盘，习惯了，就会觉得真不错
<Pudge_> 很多人性化的东西
<mao> lol 那个卡通风格真心受不了。
<mao> 我还是喜欢阴暗暴力风格的。
<wcc526> 发现IRC界面真心简洁。。一旦接受了这种设定，还有点小激动！
<mao> 暴雪dota跟星际贴的很近，收费所以不是很了解。。
<wcc526> 应该是走dota免费路线,物品收费，就是要抢Dota用户
<mao> wcc526, dota现在是不是不更新地图了？
<mao> dota确实老了。
<Pudge_> dota2匹配系统太方便了
<Pudge_> 不用愁找不到黑店
<Pudge_> 质量局的比例很高
<Pudge_> 打了20多盘了，没遇到过1个秒退的
<zsc> 怎么装,我试试
<zsc> 下steam deb包后要下多少M
<gcell> Pudge_: A卡能流畅不？
<mao> zsc,  先下载steam deb客户端，注册帐号，在里面下载dota2，dota2要下载4g左右，安装好像需要7g的空间，
<zsc> 我晕,下一晚上也不一定下的完
<wcc526> 问下irssi 要怎么保留多个频道在本地，以后快速登录？
<zsc> 是多线程吗
<mao> zsc, 要是想玩国内服务器，steam帐号要和完美帐号绑定。
<gcell> Pudge_: 我看好多网站说steam的dota没有win下面好么？
<Pudge_> gcell: 能
<zsc> 频道是动态的
<Pudge_> 那是以前了
<Pudge_> 2个月以前确实没法玩
<gcell> Pudge_: A卡如今也这么牛逼了？
<Pudge_> 卡，而且4g内存很快耗光
<Pudge_> 现在更新了很多东西，优化的很好了
<mao> 我的2
<Pudge_> a卡本来游戏效果就比n卡号
<Pudge_> 就是发热太大
<Pudge_> 对了，别用开源驱动，玩dota2会悲剧的
<zsc> 我再晕,我就是开源驱动
<gcell> Pudge_: 还有这说法，我以前一直以为linux下面A卡就是渣啊
<mao> 我的2g旧电脑，切换时会慢，游戏过程非常流畅。
<gcell> Pudge_: 一直说驱动跟不上
<Pudge_> gcell，是n卡跟不上，
<gcell> mao: 有多旧？啥配置
<gcell> Pudge_: 哦，明白了
<zsc> N卡7300GT
<zsc> amd 4000+
<zsc> 2G DDRII
<mao> gcell,  联想y460.
<mao> gcell, ati hd5650
<gcell> mao: 也算不错了，我现在上irc的这台电脑才算是老，已经被我当成家庭服务器了
<mao> gcell, 呵呵，已经用四五年了，现在想升级内存到4g，竟然悲剧的发现没有匹配的内存条了。。
<gcell> mao:这是正常的
 * wcc526 confused
<Pudge_> ddr2 还是有的吧，就是贵
<Pudge_> 换电脑吧，现在这么便宜
<wcc526> 还好吧
<mao> 一个内存条200  一个电脑4000，这不是一个数量级的。。。
<Pudge_> 关键换了也用不了多久啊
<Pudge_> 跟不上了
<gcell> Pudge_: 便宜也是相对的，论计算能力确实便宜了，但需求也上来了，其实这个相对关系还是那个样子
<wcc526> white
<Pudge_> 性价比太低
<gcell> 什么都在越来越大，越来越耗资源
<gcell> 连网页如今都是
<mao> gcell,  连胸也是越大越好。。呵呵、
<wcc526> wc
<zsc_> ??
<gcell> mao: 话题转移这么快，我跟不上节奏了
<mao> gcell, 哈哈，随便侃，随便侃。。。
<zsc_> 那个steam.deb怎么用
<zsc_> ?
<zsc_> dpkg -i?
<Pudge_> 不要这样装，这个deb可能缺少以来
<Pudge_> 依赖
<Pudge_> 官方源里有steam
<Pudge_> aptitude install steam
<wcc526___> hello
<zsc_> 我是debian
<zsc_> dvd里没有
<Pudge_> 我就是debian
<^k^> wcc526___:点点点.  23:27 
<Pudge_> debian官方源里面已经收录steam了
<wcc526___> 我试下irssi的插件，
<Pudge_> dvd。。。
<zsc_> 我去找找看看,
<wcc526___> 果然可以用
<Pudge_> 现在还有人用dvd来装软件？
<mao> Pudge_, steam应该不是开源软件吧，怎么会进官方源？
<zsc_> 我就用dvd,嘿嘿嘿,我原来用ub的,但装软件联网不够快,就换了
<Pudge_> mao
<Pudge_> mao: 这个不是真正的steam
<Pudge_> mao: 只是一个steam在debian下的自动安装脚本，
<Pudge_> mao: 因为默认的steam在debian上安装后需要很多的配置以及各种依赖问题， 非常麻烦，
<Pudge_> mao: 这个脚本会自动帮你搞定一切
<wcc526> irssi的插件太好用了。
<mao> Pudge_, 你的意思运行完脚本才可以安装steam.deb ??
<Pudge_> 第一次运行steam会比较慢，因为会安装
<Pudge_> 之后运行steam就直接启动steam了
<mao> Pudge_, 哦， 咱们从官网上下载的.deb其实就是一个脚本，真正的程序是要在线下载的，是这个意思吧？？
<gcell> 脚本才是部署私有软件的王道
<Pudge_> mao: 官网上的deb我不确定，
<zsc_> 我用了163的源,没搜到啊
<zsc_> deb http://mirrors.163.com/debian wheezy main non-free contrib
<zsc_> deb http://mirrors.163.com/debian wheezy-proposed-updates main contrib non-free
<zsc_> deb-src http://mirrors.163.com/debian wheezy main non-free contrib
<zsc_> deb-src http://mirrors.163.com/debian wheezy-proposed-updates main contrib non-free
<zsc_> deb http://mirrors.163.com/debian-security wheezy/updates main contrib non-free
<zsc_> deb-src http://mirrors.163.com/debian-security wheezy/updates main contrib non-free
<^k^> zsc_:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> zsc_ ⇪ ti: Index of /debian/
<^k^> zsc_ ⇪ ti: Index of /debian-security/
<^k^> zsc_ ⇪ t: Index of /debian/
<zsc_> ok
<Pudge_> zsc， 你试试experimental， 我不确定是不是只有experimental才有，也许unstable也有
<mao> Pudge_,  不好意思，我还有一个疑问，就是我看到咱们linux的支付宝插件是.sh脚本格式的，可是打开却是乱码，那个是不是加密了不让看到具体的内容呀？？
<zsc_> 找到了,在装
<Pudge_> mao: 不知道，没用过，可能是编码问题？
<zsc_> 这种脚本不是纯脚本,通常在尾部会合并一些二进制文件
<zsc_> 我晕,一更新就是200M+,还没开始装呢
<mao> 我看那个脚本开始好好的，可后来就乱码了，不知道是怎么回事，难道就是为了不让看？
<zsc_> 后面的都是2进制机器码,所以乱码
<zsc_> 实际是个混合可执行文件,不是单纯的脚本
<zsc_> 不是不让看,现在这种设计还是挺流行的
<mao> zsc_, 哦， 我懂一点了，呵呵。。。
<mao> 谢谢大家的回答哦
<gcell> 睡觉去，诸位晚安
<zsc_> 下了几次,都没成功
<zsc_> 有一次就差几兆
<Pudge_> 网络不好。。
<zsc> 有人没?
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 一分钟的耐心也没？
<GODDOG_telephone> 早
<GODDOG_telephone> 有多少人的第一次irc.大于三分钟？
<hoxily> GODDOG_telephone: zao
<GODDOG-telephone> 分享图片怎么用呢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么alternate安装时1g多内存占用,并且卸载cdrom的情况下才能安装成功? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452774 为什么alternate安装时1g多内存占用,并且卸载cdrom的情况下才能安装成功? 首先alternate不是给低配电脑用的吗?怎么占用那么多内存?感觉不像是缓存,因为必须卸载cdrom,"配置包管理器"和"选择和安装
<^k^> ─> 软件"才能成功执行. 感觉这太无厘头了...不卸载,这两个步骤就会总是跳到"配置包管理器"那里,反复如此... …
#ubuntu-cn 2013-11-28
<zsc> 刚装了steam,想玩dota2,可惜要注册码,有懂的没?
<sou_> 70多人竟然没人说话？
<onlylove> 那天朋友上街溜达，溜达一天，此为背景。 回来的时候发现钱包里四张一百元的钞票上都被用铅笔画上了一个大大的叉， 钱包里还多张纸条， 上面写着“不是想偷你钱，只想让你见识见识手艺！”
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 用tar打包的时候如何把隐藏文件和目录过滤掉？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452776 我用tar打包一个目录，该目录下的隐藏文件和目录都会打包进去，怎么能够排除掉这些文件呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 21grams — 2013-11-28 9:58
<alwin> 没人说话
<imtxc> iMadper, gfrog , MeaCu1pa jyf freeflying 早～
<imtxc> hamo: yooooo
<hamo> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> hamo: 蛤蟆君，薅东航羊毛哪家的卡靠谱儿？
<hamo> imtxc: 花旗里程卡
<imtxc> hamo: 免不了年费的白金除外
<freeflying> hamo, 高端大气上档次啊
<hamo> freeflying: ...
<hamo> freeflying: 你居然这么冒出来了...
<freeflying> hamo, ha里用ping去监视网络链接靠谱不
<hamo> freeflying: 不靠谱...为啥不心跳？
<hamo> freeflying: 你只是监视网络？
<hamo> freeflying: 还是监视服务？
<hamo> freeflying: 网络的话ping应该是靠谱的
<imtxc> 这两天色大象好忙的样子啊
<freeflying> hamo, 本机的链接
<freeflying> hamo, 心跳有单独的网络
<freeflying> hamo,  我要监视nic会不会 down
<hamo_> freeflying: 本机的链路？127？
<freeflying> hamo_, 找到个 ethmonitor
<hamo_> freeflying: 这也算是心跳了吧？
<iMadper> imtxc: 再忙也有时间kick你
<freeflying> hamo_, 这个咋能算心跳呢
<iMadper> hamo_: hamo君早
<freeflying> hamo_, 服务器上很多网卡
<freeflying> 不过问题是有的初始状态就是down
<hamo_> freeflying: 为啥要单独监控网络？不是应该通过服务的可用性监控么？
<hamo_> freeflying: 晕，这货用的是arp-ping
<freeflying> hamo_, 客户很变态,测试时直接 ifdown 网口
<hamo_> freeflying: 这个没什么啊，我还见过直接把对面服务器电源的呢
<freeflying> hamo_, 拔电源无所谓啊, 很快就failover了
<freeflying> hamo_, 反倒是断网卡, 导致vip访问不了
<hamo_> freeflying: 好吧...这个arp-ping...应该也行
<hamo_> freeflying: 2层协议
<hamo_> freeflying: 其实这么看ping确实也行
<hamo_> freeflying: 而且arp不过路由，更适合你的要求把，本地的链路
<freeflying>  hamo_ ra里的service又不管连接性, 它只要看到服务起着就不管了
<freeflying> hamo_, 好吧, 我试试用arp
<hamo_> freeflying: 额...我是说分布式系统那种心跳，通过master和slave的心跳既监控网路也监控服务。。。貌似和你这个不太一样...
<gfrog> freeflying: 只是链路探测ping没啥问题
<freeflying> hamo, heartbeat在的
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过别ping太远。
<hamo> gfrog: 用arp-ping吧，想ping也ping不远
<freeflying> gfrog, l2的网关
<freeflying> hamo, 现有的ra里没arp
<freeflying> hamo, 来改 hacluster的charm吧
<hamo> freeflying: 没arp?那怎么维护IP到mac的转换呢？
<hamo> freeflying: ...
<gfrog> freeflying: l2...
<freeflying> hamo, 这垃圾的东西,居然要每个service自己去配置resource
<gfrog> freeflying: 啥情况，怎么大家都干活到半夜……
<freeflying> hamo, pacemaker的现有的resource agent里
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，昨晚的本子被砍单了……
<hamo> gfrog: 你又买啥本子了？
<gfrog> hamo: 猴总同款
<freeflying> gfrog, 找个米帝的给你买好了
<hamo> gfrog: chromebook piexl?
<gfrog> freeflying: 不买了，买个显示器插个树莓派上
<gfrog> hamo: 三爽。
 * gfrog 擦，11点了，去办公室。
<hamo> freeflying: 你还在日本？
<hamo> freeflying: 有啥智能手环推荐不？
<iMadper> hamo: 你买个金镯子吧
<hamo> iMadper: 不合适啊，我既不是土豪也不是大妈
<jyf> iMadper: 你平时用inoreader不
<jyf> inoreader.com
<hamo> iMadper: 我觉得那个fitbit force不错
<iMadper> jyf: 没用过.
<jyf> 感觉是挂了
<iMadper> hamo: 买来有啥用?
<hamo> iMadper: ZB
<iMadper> hamo: 显然金镯子更装
<iMadper> jyf: 访问不了.
<hamo> iMadper: 金镯子太过了，ZB的最高境界是装了还让人觉得不是故意装的
<jyf> iMadper: 他买个金镯子不是便宜了你么
<iMadper> hamo: 那东西, 新鲜几天就觉得没用了.
<iMadper> hamo: 那就自己画一个手表就行了...
<jyf> 说到自己画一个手表 最近有个打印笔 可以画出真实可用的电路
<jyf> 你可以在手上画个数字显像管的控制电路
<imtxc> jyf: 昨天还是好的
<jyf> imtxc: 可能是云服务超量了 或者aws某个节点挂了 秧及到他
<jyf> 不管他 我要去看下那个visualcrypto
<doa> hi,all
<doa>  你们有没有谁了解google，apple，yahoo等这些大公司的信息安全保障措施
<^k^> doa:点点点.  11:12 
<wuneng> hello
<doa> 或者相关资料，能跟我分享一下
<doa> 各位大牛
<^k^> wuneng:点点点.  11:13 
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 重启之后不能上网了，网卡驱动正常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452778 以前一直好好的，有线和无线都可以使用，今天早上启动后发现网络图标是disabled的 ifconfig -a显示存在有线和无线网卡，networking也重启试过了，应该怎么办 统计信息: 发表于 由 jude0377 — 2013-11-28 11:24
<onlylove> 6世纪，隋炀帝杨广即位后，立即假拟隋文帝诏书，赐死哥哥杨勇，追封为房陵王。2013年，隋炀帝墓被房地产开发商挖出，该房产商老板名字叫做：杨勇！网友评论:…君子报仇千年不晚！
<eexpress> onlylove: 这样的事情，蛋疼。说不定某民工叫这名字，也可以热炒
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu13.10添加了XP下的共享的LBP2900打印机，打印没反应！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452779 先后安装了cnduvcups-common和cndrvcups-capt驱动，驱动是佳能官网下的最新驱动。 然后在打印机里添加网络打印机查找IP，找到打印机并显示可用，然后添加2900的驱动，保存。 然后就没有然后，添加完测试打印
<^k^> ─> ，打印机没反应。 本来想上图，附件搞不定！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 叶喵喵 — 2013-11-28 11:27
<onlylove> eexpress: 无聊啊……不知道怎么搞hadoop自己带的那个测试，头大
<eexpress> onlylove: 不懂啥是hadoop
<onlylove_> 总是掉线怎么破
<eexpress> 换路由
<eexpress> 用eth
<eexpress> 别wlan
<onlylove_> 换毛路由，我这边得换防火墙
<eexpress> 没权限的民工？
<onlylove_> 你以为
<eexpress> 那换公司
<eexpress> lol
<eexpress> 平时都是我问别人，今天被专家问了一场。幸好可以控制气场。
<onlylove> 靠，你被专家问……
<onlylove> 那专家什么目的
<onlylove> 让我手工deploy计算数据分离的hadoop集群，整个互联网上能找到的资料都是vmware的……
<black_angel> 针对两个关键值查找，在C++里用什么数据结构比较好，need tips.
<huntxu> iMadper: perl subroutine 當subroutine的參數
<huntxu> iMadper: 傳\$xxx麽？
<gfrog> iMadper: host suspend把kvm module搞挂了，这事儿该kernel-qe管还是virt-qe管？
<iMadper> gfrog: virt-qe
<iMadper> gfrog: suspend 不需要考虑kvm, 但是kvm需要有代码来处理这个问题.
<gfrog> iMadper: roger
<iMadper> huntxu: ... 只用函数名不行吗?
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • steam秋季特卖——你动心了么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452780 http://store.steampowered.com/ 11月27-12月4日 所有游戏疯狂打折，现在买一个cs1.6+cs零点行动只要$4.99,cs起源也只要$9.99 1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 ooinzaghi — 2013-11-28 12:39
<jiero> 可视距离竟然超过2km了。
<jiero> 可视距离超过 2公里了，天气晴朗
<palomino|working> 能看见太阳的话。。可是距离大概就有1.5亿公里了 jiero
<jiero> palomino|working: 。笨笨。太阳太亮了。
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 扫一眼没事
<palomino|working> 别盯住了看...
<jiero> palomino|working: 。破马是女人么
<palomino|working> 怎会 jiero
<onlylove> jiero: 你试试就知道了
<jiero> palomino|working: 。
<jiero> onlylove: 。
<palomino|working> ...
<jiero> palomino|working: 外面好冷。屋里10摄氏度度都温暖
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 真可怜
<andty> 中午好呀，大家～
<jusss> onlylove: 你坐火车时都是提前多长时间去排队？
<onlylove> jusss: 坐火车？排队？
<jiero> palomino|working: 额。其实以前一直是14~15摄氏度。多习惯。
<onlylove> jusss: 也就买票要排队吧
<jusss> onlylove: 已经买票了
<jiero> palomino|working: 8摄氏度睡地板确实太凉了。
<jusss> onlylove: 检票不排队吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 那个随意啊，提前半小时检票，你只要那时候在正确的检票口就行了
<jiero> onlylove: 上次我从火车内部走到自己所在车厢的
<jiero> onlylove: 上火车后3分钟内开车了
<onlylove> jiero: 看情况，从检票口到站台好长的路呢
<jiero> onlylove: 北京太坏了
<onlylove> jiero: 和北京啥关系，很多火车站都那样
<jiero> onlylove: 就好像新建设的超市把食品部分放在离入口最远的部分一样。
<jiero> onlylove: 我的意思不是检票口，而是火车站入口，抱歉我看错了
<onlylove> jiero: 那样做的目的是让你在去买食品的路上多看看他们的其他商品
<onlylove> jiero: 一种策略而已
<onlylove> jiero: 这样小孩子因为好奇可能就要家长买些别的东西，增加他们的销售额
<jiero> onlylove: 当然。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 可是你不能因为这个就说人坏
<onlylove> jiero: 这个和坏没有关系的
<jiero> onlylove: 商场不稀奇。火车站。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 火车站也要赚更多的钱
<onlylove> jiero: 没有嫌赚钱多的
<jiero> onlylove: ...
<freeflying> gfrog, 找不到我专业的证明, 没戏了
<gfrog> freeflying: 土澳？
<freeflying> gfrog, 嗯, 中介要这个
<gfrog> freeflying: 人大东门办一个
<freeflying> gfrog, 又不是给中介, 移民局会查的
<jiero> freeflying:  什么啊，你怎么会找不到呢
<jiero> freeflying: 难道是没有此专业？
<jiero> freeflying: 现在连国外网络，速度是每秒钟10kb，连国内的，每秒5MB
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 明明刚开始用还是3MB/s 下载了libreoffice，现在下同样的文件成了10kb/s 限制流量么。。。
<YZW> haha
<freeflying> jiero, 不是啊,我没有证书啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 嘛叫专业的证明？ 成绩单还是学院开个证明就行？
<jiero> freeflying: 没有学位证书？
<jiero> lol
<imtxc> jiero: ..
<jiero> imtxc: ...
<freeflying> jiero, 我的学位和我申请时提供的专业技能不符啊
 * jiero 触碰imtxc的大脑袋
<jiero> freeflying: 。没关系的。
<imtxc> jiero: 擦，丫咋知道我脑袋大
<jiero> freeflying: 只要你修行的不是博士
<jiero> freeflying: 他们要求只要是 bachelor 就可以读 master - 专业无关性
<jiero> freeflying: 虽然医学好像不允许
<jiero> imtxc: 。你的照片暴露了
<jiero> imtxc: 原来香港拍过文革相关的很多电影啊。竟然现在能在网上发现了
<imtxc> jiero: 有没有村长啊，恶霸一类型题材的
<jiero> imtxc:  靠。你妹，用现在的标准，全部都是恶霸。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 要有胁迫知青XXOO之类题材的我才看
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。 GUYLIAN 巧克力真烂。
<imtxc> jiero: 你丫天天吃巧克力咋不胖呢
<jiero> imtxc: 我买过几次就认为这个巧克力太甜了
<freeflying> gfrog,  Skills Assessment.
<imtxc> jiero: www.wacai.com 这个不错唉
<alvin_rxg> Title: 挖财, 让记账的人更富有_挖财记账理财|手机记账|在线记账|个人记账软件 (@ wacai.com)
<freeflying> gfrog, 现任雇主证明不知道算不算
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: CCIE算嘛……
<freeflying> gfrog, 我没有啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 迅速考一个嘛
<imtxc> jiero: 可以看看钱到底花哪里去了，为嘛存不下
<jiero> imtxc: 我最近不买任何东西了。
<jiero> imtxc: 除了食品
<imtxc> jiero: 那也算买啊
<jiero> imtxc: 因为你觉得自己有钱。要想 adam一样穷才能存下
<imtxc> jiero: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 平时觉得没钱，买的时候觉得有钱的笨蛋就是你了
<imtxc> jiero: 这个透彻。。
<jiero> imtxc: 记住，这个世界都是利己的，人的行为都是要对自己有利的，然后能利用一切骗术的人经商
<imtxc> jiero: 太高端了，没懂
<freeflying> gfrog, Sue Zou 是你前同时?
<gfrog> freeflying: 不是吧，没见过这名儿
<jiero> 祟
<jiero> imtxc: 骗你比骗我难一些
<iMadper> imtxc: jiero: 想要买东西的时候没钱, 别的时候有钱, 那钱还有啥用...
<iMadper> imtxc: jiero: 那样子, 钱就变成一个数字了
<iMadper> jiero: imtxc: 不过数字也有用, 很多没脑子的妹子还真看这数字.  s/很多/绝大多数/
<imtxc> iMadper: ...
<YZW> 100200
<iMadper> imtxc: 咋了? 不同意我的观点?~
<iMadper> YZW: 邮编?
<imtxc> iMadper: 不能同意更多
<jiero> iMadper: ...钱没啥用，就是赚得。当守财奴
<iMadper> imtxc: :D
<jiero> iMadper: 钱在我心里一直只是个数字。。。
<iMadper> jiero: hmm...
<iMadper> YZW: 别私聊
<onlylove> imtxc: 记账要毛软件，自己搞张表格统计下就好
<onlylove> imtxc: mysql,postgres
<lpy_> iMadper: 为何有密码也不能把之前的号 T 下线。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 同步麻烦
<onlylove> imtxc: 最不济还有libreoffice么
<imtxc> onlylove: 我只是想看看我到底把钱做了什么
<onlylove> imtxc: 还要同步？
<YZW> 天灵灵 地灵灵
<iMadper> lpy_: ghost 命令, 可以的
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩，随时记
<onlylove> imtxc: 同步，运诺
<iMadper> lpy_: 我经常用呀
<lpy_> ...
<lpy_> how = =。
<lpy_> 等下= =。
<lpy> 好了= =。
<iMadper> lpy_: /msg nickserv ghost xxxxxx xxxx
<lpy> lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 或者手机里面的wps
<imtxc> onlylove: 那还不是有一个软件了
<iMadper> lpy: Syntax: GHOST <target> [password]
<lpy> 嗯owo
<onlylove> imtxc: 有现成能用的，为毛要找个别的，还要学怎么用，
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  14:39 
<freeflying> gfrog, 有人从米帝来,你找他给你带吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 买了显示器了，这个月腐败经费花光了。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 你看看在 San Jose附近的bestbuy有没有
<gfrog> freeflying: busy doing P1
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux Deepin 2013发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452783 2013年是不平凡的一年，自这一年的1月28日开始，我们相继发布了12.12 Alpha、Beta、RC、12.12正式版、12.12.1增强版等多个版本。Linux Deepin的新桌面环境从优秀的用户体验着手，在Linux桌面发展领域做出了多项尝试和创新，也在一个个版本中逐步走向成
<^k^> ─> 熟和稳定。在此期间，无数社区爱好者对我们给予了热情的鞭策与鼓励。 为感谢广大社区用户的支持与厚 …
<freeflying> gfrog, nani?
<happyaron> freeflying gfrog 最近还有人去HK不》
<freeflying> gfrog, 我们好久没报P1的了
<freeflying> happyaron, 你们不去吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 显然不光你们一个项目啊，忙……
<freeflying> 啧啧
<happyaron> freeflying: 我们除了去吃ee外基本没出去
<freeflying> happyaron, 你们team srpint啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 也不去hk啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 高端的libvirt啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 这是帽帽的坑？
<gfrog> happyaron: 嗯，想在lab试下，没搞定
<freeflying> gfrog, 咋了
<gfrog> freeflying: libvirt的live migration
<freeflying> gfrog, 那货我从没搞成功过
<gfrog> freeflying: 没见过qemu+tcp这种模式啊，不知道 destination 那段该咋设置
<imtxc> netlink_unicast 返回错误的时候，也不需要释放 nk_skb 么？
<freeflying> imtxc, 不需要吗
<freeflying> gfrog, 太高端了
<freeflying> gfrog, qemu+ssh不算吗
<freeflying> lol
<imtxc> freeflying: 成功后应该是释放了，但是返回错误有没有释放得查查。。
<freeflying> imtxc, 你干啥呢,直接搞socket
<gfrog> freeflying: 先把log分析写完了，等着他们去跟customer argue 去吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 发消息给应用层嘛
<gfrog> freeflying: 那个走ssh啊，我看tcp还要sasl
<freeflying> imtxc, 知道啊, 你写啥高帅富程序呢
<imtxc> freeflying: 大墙
<freeflying> gfrog, tcp下必要要sasl吧,
<gfrog> freeflying: 不懂libvirt会不会开个socket
<freeflying> gfrog, 貌似要
<freeflying> gfrog, 还有貌似qemu连远端的话,不认证根本不会给你连的
<gfrog> freeflying: 再去捣鼓捣鼓
<freeflying> remote 只能通过 ssh tunnel, tls, sasl
<freeflying> gfrog, OS 里的live migration大家现在都用的ssh tunnel
<gfrog> freeflying: 遇到个奇葩货，没办法，我去试验下
<freeflying> lol
<onlylove> 我是来吐槽猫猫的，破烂配置文件，到处找，比deiban的配置文件还混乱！
<zsc> ...
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 请教python匿名函数的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452785 print(lambda a,b=lambda x,y:len(x)!=1 and y(x[0]<x[1] and x[:1]+x[2:] or x[1:],y) or x:b(a,b))([9,10,2,5,77]) 简单的一行代码就求出了一个列表的最小值. 这里的b=lambda,然后y(表达式),还是参数先后顺序看不懂. lambda a,b本来是接受两个参数,那么b=lambda x,y的b怎么解释
<andor6778> 为什么我在h目录里执行ctags -r ×后，在tags里找printf都找不到？
<andor6778> 能看到我打的字吗？
<onlylove> ctags是啥
<onlylove> http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=hIxpkZu8L8uNduXdtsAD2aAgRMQBJ9FOLkeqY9Xbk6EjIsN_EIl-O7Id6h2oY7Da2Ypfwm0wTP4XXKXYS6xc9K
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ ctags_百度百科
<onlylove> 这个么
<andor6778> onlylove: 似的
<onlylove> andor6778: 不看代码，不知道怎么用
<onlylove> andor6778: 不过建议你最好是确认输入的命令是正确的
 * imtxc 刚算了一笔帐，负债好高啊，怪不得没钱
<onlylove> imtxc: 你会没钱，ssd哪里来的，难道是侯总送的？
<onlylove> imtxc: 我想收你的9寸盘想想都忍住了，没钱
<onlylove> imtxc: 由此可见，越有钱的人越哭穷
<onlylove> imtxc: 虚伪
<imtxc> onlylove: 我的盘已经出了啊
<onlylove> imtxc: ssd么
<imtxc> onlylove: 不是啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 你当时出盘的时候，我就没钱，现在我依旧没钱
<onlylove> 经济适用男标准出炉：身高172-182cm 、体重65-85kg 、发型普通，性格温和 、不吸烟，少喝酒，不爱泡吧 、本科以上学历、月薪在3000-10000元之间 、会煮饭 、有耐心，有孝心，有爱心，有上进心 、举止斯文，不说脏话 、谦虚、谨慎、稳重、大方 、对待爱情忠诚不二，有担当。
<palomino|working> ...... onlylove
<palomino|working> 身高体重月薪统统不符合
<palomino|working> 完蛋了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 马叔高帅富哇
<andor6778> 找到了，ctags -I __THROW -I __attribute_pure__ -I __nonnull -I __attribute__ --file-scope=yes --langmap=c:+.h --languages=c,c++ --links=yes --c-kinds=+p --c++-kinds=+p --fields=+iaS --extra=+q
<palomino|working> ... onlylove
<andor6778> 可以跳到函数
<palomino|working> 矮穷丑?
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不要立志做经济适用的，要做商品
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 这样
<palomino|working> 体重还可以减
<palomino|working> 身高咋办- -
<palomino|working> 难道穿内增高
<onlylove> palomino|working: 经济适用房是给没钱人准备的，虽然有钱人也买不起，商品房才是给有钱人准备的
<palomino|working> 等等
<palomino|working> 有钱人选的
<palomino|working> 那岂不是得吃软饭
<palomino|working> 这个难度太搞了
<palomino|working> 高*
<onlylove> palomino|working: 切，吃软饭怎么了，我的小伙伴前几天相亲的妹子，身高155，还想找180的呢
<palomino|working> 我是说难度高 onlylove
<palomino|working> 不是人人能成功的..
<onlylove> palomino|working: 是啊是啊，就像那个155cm想找180男人的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 有个170的要她就行了，还挑剔
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不是么？
<palomino|working> 170也差的够多的了
<palomino|working> 很多人会通过吃来缓解压力，特别是女性。
<palomino|working> damn..中枪了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你得考虑妹子的心情，妹子怕自己以后孩子矮
<palomino|working> 爹锉锉一个，娘锉锉一窝
<palomino|working> 她已经没机会了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 根据遗传学，是俩人身高的均值
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 那时间长了人类岂不都一样高了。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 当然，要是不小心遗传了她的基因多一点，那就真没辙了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不是的，因为矮的总是找偏矮的，
<andor6778> 我不服，我觉得是小时候的成长环境影响的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 并不是说，高矮搭配，这样的不多
<palomino|working> :-/
<palomino|working> 我属于进化失败的类型，还没我爹高
<onlylove> andor6778: 你不用不服，潘长江他儿子不可能比姚明的孩子高
<palomino|working> 根本原因就是我娘太锉了！
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不是的，是你遗传你妈的基因多一点
<andor6778> onlylove: 那是极端
<palomino|working> 现在比我爹高了，他老得驼背了。。 onlylove
<onlylove> andor6778: 那我怎么让你相信，俩潘长江的孩子比高矮？总不能给他找俩媳妇，一高一矮来证明吧
<andor6778> onlylove: 家庭环境好的领养的孩子也长得高
<onlylove> andor6778: 你要是存心饿人家那是你的问题，现在营养好，普遍长得高
<onlylove> andor6778: 不是的，我小伙伴家境比我好多了，可惜他爸和他妈身高不够，所以比我略矮一点
<onlylove> andor6778: 而且据说冬天出生的比夏天出生的矮
<onlylove> andor6778: 实践是检验真理的唯一标准，没调查就没发言权
<palomino|working> 赶紧找10个远近高低各不同的妹子来我试试.. onlylove
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • S端子，电视机无彩色 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452788 xp连接到电视机是彩色，ubuntu连接到电视机就是黑白，openelec连接到电视机也是黑白 主要希望openelec连接时显示彩色 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2013-11-28 15:54
<onlylove> palomino|working: 犯法的，破马
<palomino|working> -_-
<palomino|working> why...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你打算养一个孩子离婚再结婚再养一个？
<palomino|working> 不结啊...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 结婚那么多次怕要超生吧
<onlylove> palomino|working: 私生子黑户口？
<palomino|working> yeah
<palomino|working> 等老了挨个起诉他们要赡养费
<onlylove> palomino|working: 上学啥的咋办
<palomino|working> 不管...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不管的话，他们就在社会底层，能养活自己已经很不错了，没起诉你不让他们上学已经是很客气了，你还要赡养费？
<palomino|working> 有案例呢 onlylove
<palomino|working> 一个女的年轻时抛下3个孩子跟男人跑了 onlylove
<palomino|working> 老了以后起诉要赡养费，胜诉了 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你不用有案例，你不管他们上学，违反教育法，你自己先考虑自保
<onlylove> palomino|working: 还有，中国不是案例国家
<palomino|working> 没事
<palomino|working> 必胜的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那啥，叫大陆法系？
<palomino|working> 因为赡养是义务
<palomino|working> 跟有没有抚养过没关系
<onlylove> palomino|working: 受教育同样是义务
<palomino|working> 黑户怎么教育
<palomino|working> 学都上不了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 交罚款呗
<onlylove> palomino|working: 10个娃……恩，你那游戏机不够用的样子
<palomino|working> lol
<happyaron> 貌似一叶的论坛不能发帖了？
<happyaron> 哦能的
<onlylove> happyaron: 发生了什么？
<happyaron> 发帖超时
<happyaron> 然后虽然超时了其实还是发出去了
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总，VS买一送一了，快上
<freeflying> gfrog,  啥v5
<gfrog> freeflying: VS，victoria‘s secret
<freeflying> 啧啧
<freeflying> gfrog, 让没结婚的们去吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 经常那样，你如果按重试，就会再来一遍，然后再超时，再来一遍，然后你就多按几次，就刷屏了
<gfrog> freeflying: 没结婚的送机油穿嘛？ lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 你比如 happyaron 啊
<gfrog> happyaron: VS买一送一了，快上
<happyaron> gfrog freeflying ...
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总，黑五啦，赶快抢冲锋衣啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 不如搬家去南方啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 去江苏冻死人啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 夏天也能穿冲锋衣啊，当雨衣穿
<freeflying> gfrog, 一件冲锋衣够两个月房租了
<happyaron> lol
<freeflying> happyaron, 啥时候江苏成南方了啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 好吧
<freeflying> happyaron, 怎么着也得去福建或者更南的地方
<gfrog> freeflying: http://www.rei.com/product/780912/giro-phase-bike-helmet
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ Giro Phase Bike Helmet - Free Shipping at REI.com
<freeflying> gfrog, 没钱买啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 福建冬天也不暖
<gfrog> freeflying: happyaron 东北人表示出了山海关就是南方
<freeflying> 啧啧
<Niac> 怎么感觉看书好慢啊
<GODDOG-telephone> gfrog: 同
<iMadper> happyaron: 中国就三个省在南方.
<iMadper> happyaron: 广西南部地区, 广东南部地区, 海南.
<GODDOG-telephone> 关里人
<iMadper> happyaron: 其中, 只有海南是全省都处于南方.
 * iMadper 会下雪的地方, 就是北方. 
<GODDOG-telephone> 能滚雪球的雪 都不是真正的雪
<hamo> freeflying: 你还在霓虹国？
<iMadper> hamo: happyaron: 你们俩的名字补全...
<freeflying> hamo, 苦逼啊
<freeflying> iMadper, 好基友
<hamo> freeflying: 霓虹国能买到fitbit force不？
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<gfrog> iMadper: 听说你们今天有tech talk
<hamo> gfrog: 蛙
<gfrog> hamo: 好久不见
<hamo> gfrog: ...早上不是还见了...
<gfrog> hamo: 你早上见鬼了吧…… 我上午都没在办公室
<hamo> gfrog: 我说irc上
<freeflying> hamo, 霓虹国没东西不靠谱
<hamo> freeflying: 啥？是说霓虹国什么都靠谱？
<hamo> freeflying: 你们team还招人不？我也想去霓虹国啊
<gfrog> hamo: 去当演员？
<onlylove> sed的正则怎么匹配头上的字符替换，比方说，我要把abc abc.localdoman 里面的abc都替换成efg
<hamo> gfrog: 演员也行啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 竟然还有人想去乃们组，lol
<onlylove> hamo: 听说岛国第三产业严重缺乏男演员
<freeflying> gfrog, 谁啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 什么叫做"头上的字符"
<iMadper> onlylove: 你的意思是, 变成 efg abc.localdoman
<hamo> onlylove: 演员可不是谁都能当的啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 我这么说吧，怎么实现vi 里面的:%s///g
<iMadper> onlylove: 从不碰vi
<onlylove> iMadper: 我的意思是，efg efg.localdomain
<freeflying> onlylove, sed
<freeflying> onlylove, awk
<freeflying> onlylove, ed
<onlylove> freeflying: sed可以么
<onlylove> freeflying: 我就在问sed怎么实现
<freeflying> onlylove, 你是 sa吗
<onlylove> freeflying: 平时都是vi扣字，今天突然发现要用sed
<onlylove> freeflying: 我是水货sa
<freeflying> lol
<iMadper> onlylove: sed "s/abc/efg/g"
<gfrog> onlylove: sed模式跟vim一样，也支持/g
<onlylove> freeflying: 以前手里机器少，都是人肉的
<onlylove> freeflying: 双机热备啥的，一共才几台机器
<gfrog> freeflying: hamo 啊，他不要去乃们组嘛，lol
<iMadper> onlylove: 其实, 我可能理解错了, 你就是希望替换所有的abc而已?
<onlylove> freeflying: 这次是100……我手工得累死
<onlylove> iMadper: 是的
<freeflying> onlylove, sigh, 你作为SA 连sed都不会
<onlylove> freeflying: 我为毛要会，perl一样替换
<onlylove> freeflying: 添加一个文件句柄，操作文件而已……
<iMadper> onlylove: perl和sed, 在这个问题上的正则是相同的.
<gfrog> onlylove: 在这个问题上，vim的正则也是相同的。
<iMadper> onlylove: perl -pe "s/abc/efg/g"
<onlylove> iMadper: 我对sed知道的很少很少……
<iMadper> only
<iMadper> onlylove: 我也一样, 我是坚定的perl + awk + ruby user
<iMadper> onlylove: sed有多远死多远
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • 关于ubuntu与win7双系统启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452791 我在win7下装了个ubuntukylin13.10版的系统，但开机时默认是ubuntu，我到grub.cfg文件下改了后默认又是win7启动了，就是无法在开机时选择ubuntu或win7，这是怎么回事，求高手解答！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mr.tang — 2013-11-28 16:47
<onlylove> iMadper: 你比我强，至少知道sed怎么玩
<freeflying> iMadper, 乃真奇葩 emacs perl ruby
<iMadper> freeflying: 我选择好用的工具而已嘛
<hamo> iMadper: 你也玩如比了？
<freeflying> iMadper, 你是用ruby还是RoR only
<gfrog> iMadper: java guru
<iMadper> hamo: 恩.
<iMadper> gfrog: .. 不会java
<iMadper> freeflying: ruby-only
<iMadper> freeflying: 不碰ror
<hamo> iMadper: 来玩够浪吧
<iMadper> hamo: no
<hamo> iMadper: 你不够浪？
<onlylove> hamo: 为毛不是elang
<gfrog> hamo: 够浪桑来写juju吧
<freeflying> hamo, 来教我go吧
<iMadper> hamo: 不够.
<iMadper> onlylove: erlang?
<hamo> freeflying: 乃已经够浪啦
<iMadper> onlylove: erlang这个有点儿傻
<hamo> freeflying: 哈哈哈
<onlylove> iMadper: 少写了个字母……
<hamo> freeflying: 求帮带fitbit啊
 * hamo 最近手环严重中毒中...
<iMadper> hamo: 来一打, 戴满一胳膊
<gfrog> hamo: 来，哥给你绑一个，保准解不开
<hamo> iMadper: 你这个太土豪了...
<freeflying> hamo, 那是啥东西啊
<freeflying> hamo, 我明儿就回去了
<hamo> freeflying: 智能手环啊
<hamo> freeflying: ...
<iMadper> freeflying: 那是土豪专用的手镯
<hamo> freeflying: 没事，我相信你还会去的
<gfrog> hamo: 天天不运动的家伙，竟然迷手环
<freeflying> hamo, 这种东西应该在米帝买
<freeflying> hamo, kao
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿乃中枪了，lol
<freeflying> hamo, 你咒我呢
<hamo> freeflying: 哈哈哈
<freeflying> gfrog, 客户要DSE, 干脆举荐 hamo 来吧
<hamo> freeflying: DSE是啥？
<gfrog> freeflying: 我看行，现场就写charm了
<freeflying> 必须的
<freeflying> 实在不行现场给改juju
<freeflying> hamo, 干不干? 让你在霓虹国住到爽
 * iMadper 有人问hamo干不干...
 * hamo 每次想到 freeflying 和 gfrog 是在工作中玩juju的...就觉得...
<gfrog> hamo: 没办法，捏着鼻子吃翔
<hamo> iMadper: ...
<freeflying> hamo, 想干吧
<iMadper> hamo: 你害羞了
 * hamo 。。。
<iMadper> hamo: 答应了吧~
<iMadper> hamo: 干一下你就能去日本了
<hamo> iMadper: 玩去
<hamo> iMadper: ...
 * iMadper 发现hamo有吸引仇恨的属性. hamo一来房间, 大家就只顾的一起黑他了
<onlylove> iMadper: 乃想OT？
<iMadper> onlylove: 不知道什么叫ot
<GODDOG-telephone> 霓虹国是哪里？
<onlylove> iMadper: 游戏用术语，意思是仇恨超过T，然后BOSS就开始揍你
<onlylove> iMadper: overtaunted
<freeflying> iMadper, 镜面屏很讨厌, 咋解决
<onlylove> iMadper: http://baike.baidu.com/subview/64657/5109825.htm
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ OT_百度百科
<Niac> 个人感觉霓虹的比泡菜的妹子气质
<onlylove> Niac: 废话
<onlylove> Niac: 泡菜的妹子要么是只会发嗲的，要么是野蛮的，要么就是整容出来的
<GODDOG-telephone> 泡菜又是哪里？朝鲜？
<onlylove> GODDOG-telephone: south Korea
<Niac> 话说霓虹的不是很漂亮，但怎看怎么舒服
<onlylove> Niac: 霓虹有长残的
<hamo> freeflying: 贴膜
<onlylove> Niac: 不要以为霓虹没有恐龙
<Niac> 不说五官，谈感觉的
<Niac> 大陆一堆土货
<iMadper> freeflying: 买磨砂的贴膜
<Niac> 接地气太重了
<iMadper> freeflying: 雾面贴膜
<freeflying> hamo, iMadper 推荐个靠谱的膜吧
<onlylove> Niac: 都是那啥，那谁闹得
<onlylove> Niac: 那10年……毁了多少东西
<iMadper> freeflying: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?ft=t&spm=a230r.1.14.29.vJK9u6&id=36252117983&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=   雾面的有点儿贵
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 华硕ASUS K46 14寸笔记本专用抗眩晕雾面磨砂防反光屏幕保护贴膜-淘宝网
<Niac> 有时候也要从自身找原因，还有少数清尘脱俗的
<gfrog> freeflying: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/92895
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ Cisco 思科 EA6700 旗舰路由器（六天线、AC1750）_海淘优惠_海淘专区_什么值得买
<onlylove> Niac: 从毛自身找原因，那时候的好孩子都被迫害死了
<onlylove> Niac: 能活下来的有几个干净的
<Niac> 我是觉得人有时候被迫做一些不好的事，但要记住什么是对什么是错
<onlylove> Niac: 老舍
<freeflying> gfrog, 没兴趣啊, 亲
<Niac> 舒庆春
<gfrog> freeflying: 这也能刷了装wrt啊
<onlylove> Niac: 能活下来，就有了恐惧感，惊弓之鸟
<freeflying> gfrog, 我现在的不能刷
<gfrog> freeflying: 你那个是4200？
<freeflying> hamo, 描述相符:4.7 1.93%
<freeflying> 服务态度:4.7 1.27%
<freeflying> 发货速度:4.8 0.69%
<hamo> freeflying: 你不是买了个703n么？
<onlylove> Niac: 清纯脱俗的，你一定要和她多说几句
<freeflying> gfrog, 我那个是marvell的
<onlylove> Niac: 有些只是看上去那样而已
<Niac> 嗯 一说就坏风景了
<onlylove> Niac: 真正的清纯，那是从里到外的
<hamo> freeflying: 703n可以刷wrt吧
<hamo> freeflying: 不行去淘宝上找改RAM的，改个大RAM就可以了
<freeflying> hamo, 给我讲讲goroutines到底是怎么干的
<onlylove> Niac: 知道顾圣婴不
<Niac> 不知
<hamo> freeflying: 就是协程
<hamo> freeflying: 轻量级进程
<freeflying> hamo, 那它会有顺序不
<hamo> freeflying: 轻量级线程
<hamo> freeflying: 用go的另一个NB的概念channel或者传统的锁来同步
<freeflying> hamo, 它自己内部会有锁吗
<hamo> freeflying: goroutines没有锁，你自己来实现逻辑
<gfrog> freeflying: 擦，堂堂linksys旗舰机型，竟然不支持vpn
<Niac> ssh怎么翻墙啊
<freeflying> hamo, 那我要用goroutine去开几十个socket, 这货是一次性分配好buffer,还是一个个的开,然后释放呢
<hamo> freeflying: goroutines就是一种可以快速创建，快速回收，快速切换的线程
<onlylove> Niac: 小声点……google一下，很多的，百度也有
<onlylove> Niac: 要配合浏览器插件的
<freeflying> hamo, 我误以为这货自带锁的机制呢
<hamo> freeflying: 你是这十几个socket访问这一个buffer?
<hamo> freeflying: 这货可不带锁
<hamo> freeflying: golang依赖channel来同步goroutines
<freeflying> hamo, 嗯,没我想象种的高级
<Niac> onlylove 给两关键词啊
<hamo> freeflying: 问题是，高级了就不能搞笑了
<hamo> freeflying: 高效了
<Pudge> iMadper: 好久不见
<onlylove> Niac: 你已经说了，ssh fanqiang
<hamo> freeflying: 等于把锁和同步都实现在协程里
<freeflying> hamo, 未必啊, 交给编译器去干好了
<hamo> freeflying: 这样不够灵活啊
<hamo> freeflying: 最简单的例子，go的程序你没掉一个fmt.Printf都会产生一个goroutines
<freeflying> hamo, 至少开发人员能少错
<black_angel> 我在一个 svn 的目录下将文件删除了，commit 的时候它没有将我删除的文件在服务器上删除，我应该用哪个命令来更新呢
<iMadper> Pudge: :-)
<hamo> freeflying: 其实你试试channel，逻辑比锁要好明白很多
<gfrog> freeflying: hamo goroutines? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coroutine 这玩意么？
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ ti: Coroutine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<freeflying> hamo, 问题有些场合必须要锁不是
<iMadper> Pudge: 你还没死...
<freeflying> gfrog, 是的
<hamo> gfrog: 你这个就是协程
<gfrog> freeflying: 这玩意就是避免加锁解锁的麻烦。
<freeflying> gfrog,  NND, 不能这样下去, 越来越码农了
<hamo> freeflying: ...
<gfrog> freeflying: 全能嘛
<hamo> freeflying: 求去霓虹国啊
<freeflying> 没出路了
<freeflying> hamo, 我们缺个DSE , 你来吧
<onlylove> hamo: 霓虹文会说了？最起码保证日常交流啊
<onlylove> hamo: 生存语言得会啊
<hamo> freeflying: DSE是什么啊？
<hamo> onlylove: 看能看懂算不？反正是汉字嘛
<freeflying> hamo, dedicated service engineer
<onlylove> hamo: 我问你，霓虹问里面的“新闻”啥意思
<hamo> freeflying: 那不就是你现在干的活么？
<hamo> onlylove: 刚听说？
<onlylove> hamo: newspaper
<onlylove> hamo: “手纸”呢
<freeflying> hamo, 不是啊,我们只管实施
<hamo> freeflying: 这个不管试试？驻场的？
<hamo> freeflying: 实施
<freeflying> hamo, 对
<hamo> freeflying: 驻场...那以后不是要base在霓虹国
<onlylove> hamo: 是滴
<freeflying> hamo, 爽吧
<hamo> freeflying: 这个...我会想家的
<onlylove> hamo: 有霓虹妹子就不想了
<hamo> freeflying: 驻2年能给绿卡不？
<freeflying> hamo, 北京给
<freeflying> iMadper, 我三星自带的耳机听着也不错呢
<onlylove> freeflying: 换个森海塞尔试试，围裙就变蛋糕裙了
<hamo> freeflying: 北京也不给吧...北京绿卡比美国绿卡都难搞吧
<Pudge> iMadper: 舍不得你啊
 * hamo 目击
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 那你啥时候回北京? 我带你杀到hamo公司, 咱俩一起把hamo从楼上扔下去
 * hamo ...
<Pudge> iMadper: 1月底，回来过年
<onlylove> Pudge: 你回来的时候hamo怕是回家了
<Pudge> onlylove: 有这么早放假么？
<onlylove> Pudge: 可以请年假么
<onlylove> Pudge: 你提前几天回来
<Pudge> onlylove: 年前1周到3天左右吧
<onlylove> Pudge: 哦，那没准来得及
<iMadper> Pudge: 赞, 1月底咱们"干"掉hamo
<hamo> freeflying: 你现在驻场写够浪？
<iMadper> freeflying: 三棒子估计是找到丰泽还是丰达代工的吧
<freeflying> hamo, 不啊, 拍僧呢
<Pudge> iMadper: 带我去吃海底捞
<iMadper> Pudge: 人均多少? 我看看我吃得起不
<freeflying> iMadper, 你洒洒水而已
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 请得起
<Pudge> iMadper: 能带家属么
<iMadper> Pudge: 我擦, 你这是要我命!
<Pudge> iMadper: 就带我妹妹，也许你们2还能开对眼呢
<iMadper> Pudge: 行, 不过俺ntr, 不考虑别的~
<hamo> iMadper: NTR是说你只喜欢男人么？
 * hamo 我读书上你们别骗我...
 * hamo 我读书少你们别骗我...
<iMadper> hamo: 人之将死, 其言也善. 一月份 Pudge 回来我们就要 "干" 死你了, 你还不说点儿好的?
<hamo> iMadper: 话说这个ntr到底啥意思啊，我在avfun上看见好多次
<iMadper> hamo: 牛头人, 我的种族
<hamo> iMadper: 那跟你不考虑别的妹纸有啥关系？牛头人族都是男同？
<hamo> ...
<iMadper> hamo: 不是, 而是我不是人类, Pudge 的妹子是人类
<Niac> 不同种族不能交配？
<iMadper> Niac: 不一定, 你跟 hamo 就可以
<iMadper> Niac: 但是显然你不是 两栖类动物
<Niac> 那不是连tt都省了
<iMadper> Niac: 所以, 你快点儿去找 hamo
<Niac> 不可育后代，还是会有骡子这样的物种产生啊
<iMadper> Niac: 你跟 hamo 还想要后代? 小蝌蚪可是变态发育的哦~
<iMadper> hamo: 来, 你来给 Niac 普及一下你们科的生理卫生
<Niac> iMadper 你的肥皂掉了
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<huntxu> gfrog: openldap熟悉不？
<gfrog> huntxu: 木用过
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • ------------->ubuntu 13.10 BUG in gedit------------>！！！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452795 在ubuntu13.10中用 gedit 打开一个.c文件 ，在“//”注释符后面写入任意几个汉字，保存， 使用系统自带的 汉语pinyin输入法 在"//"符号后输入汉字，结果，gedit自动退出。 该错误已在我们办公室的全部ubuntu13.10
<^k^> ─> 上出现过。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Horsdy — 2013-11-28 17:45
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • unity还是很不错的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452796 昨天无聊折腾了下，感觉gnome3.8虽然很靓，可以没有搜索文件不方便，这个是硬伤啊 kde的风格我不太喜欢 unity的dash还是很好用的 统计信息: 发表于 由 ceclinux — 2013-11-28 18:09
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 安装软件时没有速度怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452797 从AUR里安装 openvpn-authldap-plugin 时没有速度 统计信息: 发表于 由 realrealjerry — 2013-11-28 18:16
<zsc> 哪位给我qq解下封?
<lainme> zsc: 这要问腾讯
<zsc> 让朋友解了...
<zsc> tx强行索要手机号,变态
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 编译时出现问题求解答！！！！谢谢各位了！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452800 /1gUE1 统计信息: 发表于 由 tp2012 — 2013-11-28 18:44
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 怎样通过ssh安装软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452801 AUR没速度，怎样通过SSH安装软件？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 realrealjerry — 2013-11-28 18:46
<zhanshimw> .
<Mayaer> 哈喽~
<zsc> ?
<mao> zsc,   你的dota2
<mao> zsc, 怎么样啦?
<zsc> 别提了,我好不容易弄上,还要注册码.....
<zsc> 我没有
<zsc> 我老是掉线,200M+下了有10次左右
<zsc> 单线程坑爹啊
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 怎么隐藏这些启动信息. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452803 就是ok,info这些,不想看到他们. 统计信息: 发表于 由 cl17726 — 2013-11-28 19:24
<wuneng> 你们好工
<wuneng> 你们好啊，
<wuneng> 有人会用qmail吗
<zsc> mao,你那有不要钱的注册码没有?
<test3> :-D
<zsc_> ???
<zsc_> mao??
<GODDOG-telephone> ？？？
<mao> zsc, ？
<vose> 大家能推荐一个正则测试器么？
<vose> 现在用的chrome的插件 不太方便
<vose> 谢谢大家~
<iMadper> happyaron: 坏荣, 我systemd下面, 开哪个服务能让他开机的时候自动获取dhcp地址嘞?
<iMadper> happyaron: 手动的话, 用dhclient
<nickVSS> 话说，怎么判断自己的手机是否是底层root啊！
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 编译Android源码遇到的问题猜测和[libgl1-mesa-glx:i386]有关系 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452807 Rt. =============================================================== 设备：ThinkPad T400 Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz × 2 系统：Ubuntu 12.04.3 Desktop amd64 =============================================================== 具体描述可以看到这位和
<^k^> ─> 我遇到相同问题的朋友： http://askubuntu.com/questions/335853/ubuntu-wont-boot-after-initializing-the-build-environment-for-andr …
<freeflying> im
<freeflying> imtxc_away: 我的andchat现在没问题了
<freeflying> adam8157: 蛋蛋这回般去和妹子住了？
<freeflying> gfrog: 你老板让你们明天备战啊
<gfrog> freeflying: .
<gfrog> freeflying: 搞得这么严肃。至于嘛
<gfrog> freeflying: 我决定买块便宜ssd
<freeflying> gfrog: sata的？
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，塞eeepc里继续让丫的发挥余热
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃的还出不？
<freeflying> 我的已经出给imtx了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: msata和sata的都出了？
<freeflying> Sata的没
<gfrog> freeflying: 不是要换大的嘛。 lol
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 13.10 documents文件夹下有一个叫 ～ 13.10 documents文件夹下有一个叫 ～ 的文件 无法删除 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452808 13.10 documents文件夹下有一个叫 ～ 的文件 无法删除 13.10 documents文件夹下有一个叫 ～ 的文件 无法删除 统计信息: 发表于 由 8yu8 — 2013-11-28 21:56
<iMadper> hamo:
<iMadper> http://www.amazon.cn/Misfit-Shine-%E7%BA%BD%E6%89%A3%E5%BC%8F%E8%8B%B9%E6%9E%9CiOS%E4%B8%93%E7%94%A8%E9%98%B2%E6%B0%B4%E8%BF%90%E5%8A%A8%E6%97%A0%E7%BA%BF%E5%81%A5%E5%BA%B7%E8%AE%A1%E6%AD%A5%E8%BF%BD%E8%B8%AA%E5%99%A8%E6%89%8B%E7%8E%AF-%E9%93%81%E7%81%B0%E8%89%B2/dp/B00FDWN8RM/ref=sr_1_1?t=joyo01y-23&s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1385603324&sr=1-1&keywords=Misfit+Shine+%E7%BA%BD%E6%89%A3%E5%BC%8F%E8%8B%B9%E6%9E%9CiOS%E4%B8%93%E7%94%A8%E9%98%B2%E6%B0%B4%E8%BF%90%E5
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Misfit Shine-Misfit Shine 纽扣式苹果iOS专用防水运动无线健康计步追踪器手环 铁灰色-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱
<iMadper> hamo:
<iMadper> http://www.amazon.cn/Misfit-Shine-%E7%BA%BD%E6%89%A3%E5%BC%8F%E8%8B%B9%E6%9E%9CiOS%E4%B8%93%E7%94%A8%E9%98%B2%E6%B0%B4%E8%BF%90%E5%8A%A8%E6%97%A0%E7%BA%BF%E5%81%A5%E5%BA%B7%E8%AE%A1%E6%AD%A5%E8%BF%BD%E8%B8%AA%E5%99%A8%E6%89%8B%E7%8E%AF-%E9%93%81%E7%81%B0%E8%89%B2/dp/B00FDWN8RM/ref=sr_1_1?t=joyo01y-23&s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1385603324&sr=1-1&keywords=Misfit+Shine+%E7%BA%BD%E6%89%A3%E5%BC%8F%E8%8B%B9%E6%9E%9CiOS%E4%B8%93%E7%94%A8%E9%98%B2%E6%B0%B4%E8%BF%90%E5
<^k^> iMadper:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<iMadper> ^k^: 你丫bug吧?! 我就发了四行... 四行就加q?!
<^k^> iMadper, 试图确定这是否是一个人或一个计算机响应。  22:06 
<hamo> iMadper: 这么贵...别闹，调bug呢
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙...
<gfrog> hamo: 乃怎么会出现
<hamo> gfrog: 我用的那个web版的irc客户端不会显示notify，正修呢
<hamo> gfrog: 上来测试一下
<gfrog> hamo: 啧啧
<gfrog> hamo: 来我test你
<hamo> gfrog: not so fast...
<hamo> gfrog: 从头学node.js...
<gfrog> hamo: 没事，我会慢慢来的。
<gfrog> hamo: 乃竟然不够浪了？！
<hamo> gfrog: 谁让那东西是nodejs写的啊
<gfrog> hamo|afk: 改了重写
<HoloIRCUser> hi
<^k^> HoloIRCUser:点点点.  22:19 
<HoloIRCUser> O(∩_∩)O
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 使用官方 rtl8192cu 无线驱动 无法在 linux kernel >=3.10 编译通过的解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452811 本人的wifi网卡的芯片用的是 realtek rtl8188cus ,我选择了 rtl8192cu 驱动，这个驱动是可以运用于 rtl8188cus 芯片的。 lsusb 此命令可以查看本机使用的网卡型号 直接官网直载驱动， http:/
<^k^> ─> /www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/dow ... loads=true 注意，现在官网的驱动已经在 2013/10/29 更新了 现在的新版本是 4.0.2_90 …
<yint> @^k^: new user
<freeflying> hamo: 狗浪
<zsc1> haha
<zsc> ??
<zsc> 坑爹的dota2,坑爹的steam,坑爹的完美电竟.吼吼吼,真有态度!
<zsc> 我还在下着dota2的完美客户端,给我个理由,我把它和debian里的steam删的一干二净!!,浪费我这么多时间
<gcell> zsc: ???
<gcell> zsc: 好激烈，发生什么了？
<zsc> 我昨天开始弄,今天弄了一天,加一晚上,没弄懂怎么装.....
<zsc> 完美还有更多障碍
<jianghu> 各位老大早
<jianghu> hi
<jianghu> hello
<jianghu> 机器人不吭声了啊
<^k^> jianghu:点点点.  07:30 
<jianghu> 反应好迟钝啊 大婶
<^k^> jianghu:点点点.  07:31 
<jianghu> 哎呦喂
<jianghu> :P
<jianghu> 谁在用ubuntu13.10？
<jianghu> 好用呗？
<jianghu> 自由飞翔 你用的啥
<jianghu> 天使 大神们都在睡觉吗
<jianghu> ^k^
<jianghu> freeflying: ?
<jianghu> 有大神在不
#ubuntu-cn 2013-11-29
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 突然发现。13.10界面中取消了多个桌面的设计 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452821 以前有四个虚拟桌面的，可以来回切换，不过很少用。 这两天玩网页游戏，想起来这个功能，突然发现它在我需要的时候竟然消失了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2013-11-29 6:22
<mengfei> 我装了，不过没用，我现在一般都用archlinux
<vanishing> 今天买了chromecast试试
<vanishing> 还不错。。
<mengfei> chromecast没什么用吧，还不如直接买一个山寨android电视棒
<MeaCulpa> ,
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 今天晚上去找你唱卡拉偶和。
<sou_> 和谁？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: .... 耦合？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: I'm a straight guy..
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 你又要来魔都？
 * MeaCulpa 本周很忙，不行，周六要带儿子游览Shanghai-Proper, 重游我小时候倒马桶的地方，周日要带去外公外婆家报道...
<onlylove> 早上起床好困难
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: alone?
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: alone
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 打盘飞机就是了，提神
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: ……
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 有媳妇是不是xxoo一盘
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 大部分时候是
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46392/jolla-make-first-sailfish-phone
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ Jolla 发布首款 Sailfish 手机,售价 399 欧 [多图] - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37420
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | IT从业者扔掉了7500比特币，价值750万美元
<imtxc> 早啊
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: o~~ho，像声词。kala o~~~~~ho
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37424
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 比特币引领山寨币同时上涨
<onlylove> 比特币1200刀了
<eexpress> nnnd 明天去拐卖酷胖的儿子
<eexpress> onlylove: 投入吧。现在还不晚。
<onlylove> eexpress: 早晚了，100刀的时候就应该买
<eexpress> onlylove: momo，你没明白我的意思。
<onlylove> eexpress: 然后现在卖掉
<onlylove> eexpress: 你啥意思
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 你有嘛
<MeaCulpa> 谁有bitcoin...
<eexpress> 啥时候叫“晚了”。就是崩盘的时候。
<Niac> 不是说实体经济不行时，虚拟经济才会火起来
<MeaCulpa> 这东西我以前挖过一次，啥都没
<eexpress> 没。我坚决不炒这个。
<Niac> 感觉这种东西越长越危险的
<eexpress> 虚拟的东西，都是华尔街喜欢搞的。
<eexpress> 银行都一起崩盘。到时候
<Niac> 我是个阴谋论者
<eexpress> 这个方面，是可能是阴谋
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46395/should-i-quit-being-programmer
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 我做这个程序员还有意思吗？ - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 399欧的Jolla略贵的样子
<RainFlying> test
<^k^> RainFlying:点点点.  09:44 
<Niac> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/262460.htm物价局:淘宝、聚划算全部涉及虚构原价
<^k^> Niac ... ⇪ 物价局:淘宝、聚划算全部涉及虚构原价_电子商务 - C2C_cnBeta.COM
<Niac> 养肥了再杀的节奏？
<onlylove> Niac: 物价局咋不说房产商虚构价格
<Niac> 我一直觉得房价是国家给弄高的
<Niac> 最大利益获得者也不是房地产商啊
<Niac> 炒房什么的都是跟在后面拾垃圾的
<Niac> 你们看过 The Ascent of Money 没
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 想重新安装ubuntu系统，请问需要配置什么环境吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452822 我现在是xp系统，想重新安装ubuntu系统，请问需要配置什么环境吗？是不是挺麻烦的？我已经刻好了ubuntu desktop版本，有什么需要我注意的吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 一群人荡天涯 — 2013-11-29 9:38
 * bull take alook the motor sport goo.gl/vJcKcr
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.10文件管理器不能F3双面板了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452824 以前的nautilus可以按下F3变成双栏视图的，可是到了13.10后，按下F3没有反应了。 并且现在这个玩意改名叫做files了，连名字都不叫nautilus了。我感觉只是在“关于”信息上换名字了，软件包的名字还没有焕。 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^> ─> 由 百草谷居士 — 2013-11-29 10:25
<Lavande> 坛子抽风了。。
<hopc> 有人吗
<^k^> hopc:点点点.  10:33 
<hopc> 哈哈
<hopc> 很多人的，就没问题讨论
<hopc> 这是大厅吧
<iMadper> hopc: 只有大厅
<iMadper> hopc: 如果你有问题, 你就说出来
<hopc> 哦
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 用Python批量下载豆瓣小站的音乐 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452825 用python3写的，妈的，2和3确实是两种不同的语言…… 我想把这个小程序弄成GUI的，之前折腾过一阵子，发现好费事，要学好多东西 虽然这个自己用已经够了，给有基础的同学用也够了 但是如果发给win和mac的同学，他们摸不着头脑
<^k^> ─> 的 有朋友愿意做一个简单的界面不？ Code: import urllib.request from urllib.request import urlopen import re,os url = input('P …
<Lavande> 怪不得刚刚挂了一阵子，原来是在改主题
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 无法关机,关机变重启了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452826 我的电脑是ubuntu单系统的。 ubuntu 13.04 Linux myUbunt 3.8.0-33-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 23 09:16:58 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux 今天早上关机变重启了，无论是在图形界面，还是在终端用sudo shutdown -h now 都会重启。 如果在终端用sudo halt，关机过程就
<andty> 早上好，有人在吗？
<andty> 请问在先安装Ubuntu的情况下如何安装win7，有谁能指点一下，我用虚拟光驱PE下安装提示不支持GPT分区，有解决方案吗
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 请教，安装IEs4Linux时，明明显示成功了，但还是和没安装一样。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452829 Lenovo-Product:~/桌面/ies4linux-2.99.0.1$ ./ies4linux --no-gui --beta-install-ie7 --locale CN --install-corefonts IEs4Linux 2 is developed to be used with recent Wine versions (0.9.x). It seems that you are using an old version. It's recommended that you upd
<^k^> ─> ate your wine to the latest version (Go to: winehq.com). IEs4Linux will: - Install Internet Explorers: 6.0, 7.0 - Using IE locale: CN - Inst …
<Niac> 有人用深度的那个系统嘛
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • failed to load session "ubuntu" http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452831 今天装了ubuntu 12.04，然后装上了gnome桌面。卸载原来的unity。开机启动图形界面没有问题，可以直接进入gnome。但是改成字符界面，使用startx进入之后就出现了RT那样的错。。 尝试各种方法之后仍然不行，后来又install ubuntu-desktop，用startx可以进
<^k^> ─> 入桌面，但是进入的是unity桌面，我想进入的是gnome桌面。 小弟接触ubuntu不久，请各位高手指教啊。。。 …
<imtxc> 小交的山地自行车薅不到了
<hamo|afk> imtxc: why?
<imtxc> hamo|afk: 之前断了，现在时间不够了啊
<hamo_test> imtxc: 咋不够？
<imtxc> hamo|afk: 乃在薅？
<hamo_test> imtxc: 不是还好几周呢么
<hamo_test> imtxc: 我已经满4周了，两个轱辘已经好到了
<hamo_test> imtxc: 就差车架了
<boyan> goagent times out了，是因为没流量了？还是被弄了呢
<boyan> ERROR - [Nov 29 11:42:28] http_util.create_connection((host='www.google.com.hk', port=443), 4) timeout
<boyan> 这是什么原因呢
<iMadper> times out....
<boyan> 是墙生气了么？
<boyan> iMadper, 刚才用的过程中掉了，
<iMadper> boyan: 从没用过goagent...
<boyan> iMadper, 这样啊
<iMadper> boyan: 自己买个服务, 一个月才一根冰棍儿的钱... 从来不掉
<hamo|afk> imtxc: 你薅几周了？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • LAMP之一步步教你做MySQL优化（大型Php网站核心技术） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452833 本视频主要是根据实际应用而来的，从各个方面全面细致的讲解了如何正确的使用Mysql优化到实际项目中,共分19讲。很多在知名网站工作的PHP程序员对这套Mysql优化视频教程给予了很高的评价，是目前市面上讲解
<jyf> iMadper: 怎么会有端口被监听 而我用root去执行netstat 看不到他是哪个进程监听的呢
<eexpress> jyf: 搜索lsport.pl
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 破神
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<grahamsavage> hey guys
<grahamsavage> does anyone have a reliable way of getting around GFOC?
<grahamsavage> everything i use gets blocked very quickly  ipsec / pptp / openvpn / ssh.. you name it
<grahamsavage> it's making it impossible to work because things like API websites and stackoverflow are also blocked (not to mention gmail / google docs etc)
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Distribution Release: Linux Deepin 2013 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452834 如果让我推荐菜鸟去使用linux的话，我不会推荐mint，深度linux会更适合，老鸟可以无视此贴~~~~ http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=deepin 统计信息: 发表于 由 i990049 — 2013-11-29 11:58
<gfrog> grahamsavage: buy a vps in US, then remotely log onto it. do your business on the vps.
<grahamsavage> gfrog: i've got a vps in both AUS and the US... but the problem is the connection is either throttled or drop outs
<grahamsavage> 2007 - 2012 (oct) - i used openvpn and that worked perfectly.. but since the 2012-october upgrade i've not been able to get internet to work properly
<gfrog> grahamsavage: you've no lucky, I guess vps is the best way..
<grahamsavage> gfrog: doesn't work though :(
<grahamsavage> not on ipsec /pptp or ssh
<gfrog> grahamsavage: yeah, openvpn was doomed, maybe ipsec works better, with a strong auth/encrypt method, eg, SHA1 + AES256
<gfrog> grahamsavage: and if you're inside china mainland, you should consider your internet connection isn't stable as well.
<grahamsavage> gfrog: yeah in wuhan...
<grahamsavage> can you buy stable internet?
<gfrog> grahamsavage: no :P
<grahamsavage> lol
<grahamsavage> its funny when i first got it
<gfrog> grahamsavage: some bigger ISP company (ChinaUnicom/ChinaTelcom) may provide some service with large bandwidth and stable connection, other providers maybe put you inside many layers of NAT.
<grahamsavage> i thought.. OMG! fibre. because even back home we didn't have fibre
<grahamsavage> lol.. then it was slower and less reliable than my DSL internet connection in 2002
<grahamsavage> yeah my current provider also injects adverts into websites
<gfrog> grahamsavage: though it's fibre, you've only got bandwidth like a 56k modem.
<grahamsavage> i noticed. because i got a chinese advert on one of my own websites.. looked at the code and they were injected js/html .. just to get more money
<alpha080> 我还以为是英文频道
<gfrog> grahamsavage: lol. tricky Chinese.
<alpha080> hi, guys
<grahamsavage> alpha080: 我的中国还不够好, 如果我们谈论的软件
<alpha080> i see
<alpha080> my english = your Chinese lol
<grahamsavage> lol, no, i can't read (much)
<gfrog> grahamsavage: both of you can use google translate, lol 你们俩都可以用 google translate
<grahamsavage> if you all wrote in pinyin.. then that would not be so bad... lol
<gfrog> alpha080: ^
 * alpha080 kick gfrog 
<grahamsavage> my trick with google translate.. put the english in, translate it to chinese, then get the chinese and translate it back to english.. if the english makes sense then the translation worked :)
<gfrog> grahamsavage: dui wo lai shuo, pinyin qishi geng nandong xie. :p
<alvin_rxg> gfrog: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *Z/phC.3*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 搜狗输入法 - 拼音输入法 - 搜狗拼音输入法
<gfrog> grahamsavage: it's a good idea!
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛酱
<alpha080> compile gcc now...
<grahamsavage> when google translate gets blocked on china unicom (which sometimes it does), it's like not having a hand
<alpha080> so many traslate serve, why try the other?
<gfrog> grahamsavage: then you can have a try with the Chinese copies of gtranslate. http://fanyi.youdao.com/
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ 在线翻译_有道
<alpha080> dict.youdao.com, e.g.
<alpha080> I hate gfrog again...
<gfrog> alpha080: ...
<alpha080> gfrog: you take my word..
<imtxc> hamo|afk: 膜拜
<imtxc> hamo|afk: 那你还大大的有机会啊
<imtxc> hamo|afk: 我才1周，不够了
<imtxc> hamo|afk: 乃都刷啥薅
<hamo|afk> imtxc: 各种乱七八糟的东西
<imtxc> hamo|afk: 主要是要很多小额太麻烦，总不能天天买充值卡。。。
<hamo|afk> imtxc: 可以啊...
<imtxc> ...
<hamo|afk> imtxc: 变现就可以了嘛
<hamo|afk> imtxc: 有点小损还是值得的
<imtxc> hamo|afk: 网上卖充值卡？ 那肯定有损
<imtxc> hamo|afk: 恩，那个车子挺实惠啊
<hamo|afk> imtxc: yep
<imtxc> freeflying: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/93243 上吧，有512 的了
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ Toshiba 东芝 Q Series 512GB SATAIII SSD 固态硬盘_海淘优惠_海淘专区_什么值得买
<hamo|afk> imtxc: 而且小娇还各种刷卡金贡着，我算了算我基本是无损的...
<imtxc> hamo|afk: 赞
<imtxc> 还是小交靠谱
<hamo|afk> imtxc: 然，小娇是今年第二大羊毛供应商了
<imtxc> hamo|afk: 第一大谁，中信？
<hamo|afk> imtxc: 挺懂的嘛
<imtxc> o花旗
<hamo|afk> imtxc: 花旗并木有卡...不给发，说我卡太多了
<imtxc> hamo|afk: .....
<imtxc> hamo|afk: 乃几张
<imtxc> hamo|afk: 你就说发了你家的我就销别家的啊
<hamo|afk> imtxc: 工，贱，中，交，中信
<imtxc> hamo|afk: 次哦，居然有工
<hamo|afk> imtxc: 他们那个是系统...又不听我这个人情...
 * imtxc 老工灰名单路过
<hamo|afk> imtxc: 哈哈哈
<hamo|afk> imtxc: 老公的卡不能消不能得罪啊
<imtxc> hamo|afk: 恩，之前销过，然后就开始秒拒的节奏
<imtxc> hamo|afk: 没卡了，连星星都没法攒
<hamo|afk> imtxc: 老公商友卡用户飘过...
<imtxc> hamo|afk: 擦.......
<imtxc> hamo|afk: 那卡6星才给开吧？
<hamo|afk> imtxc: 商友卡比什么财富都强啊，一卡通行全国工行
<imtxc> hamo|afk: 求没星0开的路子
<hamo|afk> imtxc: 我就是6星...
<imtxc> ooo
<hamo|afk> imtxc: 其实你可以去薅那个焖烧锅
<hamo|afk> imtxc: 据说也很贵
<hamo|afk> imtxc: 只要6周，还够
<imtxc> 看看去
<imtxc> hamo|afk: 商友卡ZB功能不够强
<hamo|afk> imtxc: 我都不去工行网点...
<hamo|afk> imtxc: 去一次生气一次
<hamo|afk> imtxc: 我都是去招商的，然后转到工行去
<imtxc> hamo|afk: 你的6星怎么上去的
<hamo|afk> imtxc: 消费啊，理财啊什么的
<imtxc> o
<hamo|afk> imtxc: 我也不知道，糊里糊涂就6星了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，软件安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452836 请教各位大侠，为什么我从网上下站的软件（deb），安装时提醒内部错误呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qqvv0909 — 2013-11-29 12:37
<imtxc> 销了卡连刷星的路都没了
<imtxc> hamo|afk: 非实体门店POS刷卡消费每周仅算一笔 ?
<hamo|afk> imtxc: 是啊
<imtxc> hamo|afk: 废行也是不给卡多的人下卡
<andyt> 中午好，有人在吗？
<iMadper> andyt: 别问有没有人, 有问题直接提出来
<iMadper> andyt: 你问有没有人, 是希望每个人都放下手里的工作, 然后跟你打个招呼?
<iMadper> hamo|afk: 明明在, 还afk
 * iMadper 就爱kick名不副实的
<andyt> Ubuntu单系统GPT转MBR分区表后，修复分区表后该如何修改引导
<iMadper> andyt: 用livecd启动之后, chroot过去, 然后重新安装grub
<iMadper> andyt: 或者grub2
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  13:25 
<iMadper> andyt: 只是我不明白, 为什么要把gpt改回dos分区表?
<andyt> iMadper: 想试一下Ubuntu前提 下再安装WIN7
<iMadper> andyt: win7不支持gpt?
<andyt> 但是安装WIn7过程并不顺利，提示无法在GPT下安装
<iMadper> andyt: 哦. 那就没办法了.
<andyt> 一直提示无法安装，X86的
<iMadper> andyt: 那你最好先装win7, 后修复, 因为win7也会覆盖mbr
 * iMadper 仍然对win7不支持gpt表示怀疑
<onlylove> iMadper: 可能是x86不支持？
<iMadper> onlylove: 有可能.
<andyt> iMadper: 支不支持这个我真不能确定，但是我PE下采用虚拟加载ISO全新安装确实 无法安装
<andyt> 百度过，64位可以支持，X86说法不一
<onlylove> iMadper: 应该是UFEI的事情，要用GPT做启动盘必须是UFEI，BIOS不行
<onlylove> andyt: 买新主板吧
<andyt> 双系统情况下，应该设置Ubuntu 分区为活动区还是Win 分区呢
<iMadper> onlylove: 他的主板, 八成已经是uefi的了
<onlylove> andyt: grub在那设置哪个活动
<iMadper> onlylove: 05年uefi主板开始推广.
<onlylove> iMadper: 那就不清楚了，我记得7可以用在GPT上的
<andyt> 上网本，本来个人使用觉得 Ubuntu已经很OK了，但是别人要用的话，需要加装一个WIN7
<onlylove> iMadper: 如果是leagcy bios呢
<andyt> 现在开机找不到系统，需要chroot是什么 操作
<iMadper> onlylove: legacy bios指的是什么? legacy mode?
<onlylove> iMadper: 反正就这俩问题，一个是x86一个是uefi
<onlylove> iMadper: BIOS兼容模式
<iMadper> onlylove: 所有的efi主板都有这个模式呀
<iMadper> onlylove: legacy mode不是兼容模式.
<iMadper> onlylove: 兼容模式是 cms还是csm来的?
<iMadper> onlylove: win7强制需求csm的.
<andyt> 提示符后输入linux rescue，回车
<andyt> 请问这个命令是什么 意思呢
<iMadper> andyt: 没有上下文, 我都不知道你在grub-shell还是在efi-shell还是在shell
<iMadper> andyt: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 提问的智慧
<andyt> 啊，哥又是智慧的提问~~
<jusss> win7 当然支持gpt
<andyt> 重装gRUB
<iMadper> andyt: 你提问的方式不对.
<iMadper> andyt: 当然只能给你贴这个连接了
<iMadper> jusss: 可惜win7不支持ban-csm
<andyt> 重装GRUB，网贴教程，
<andyt> 用红旗桌面版4.1的系统安装盘引导计算机启动，在boot:提示符后输入linux rescue，回车。     会开始一些配置，依据机器情况进行，当要选择是否将根分区设置为只读时，选择“继续”，在     sh #提示符后输入grub，回车。     会出现这样的字符     grub>     我们就可以在这样的字符后面，输入     grub>root (hdX,Y)     grub>setup (hd0)     如果成åŠ
<andyt> 能按这个教程操作么
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 给kk加一个贴出提问的智慧地址的功能吧
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 类似这样:  ^k^: sq | andyt  然后他就发地址给 andyt了
<iMadper> andyt: 你不看完, 我就不回答.
<lpy> owo 一串乱码
<iMadper> andyt: 不过顺便一说, 你发的东西, 在我这里是乱码.
<iMadper> lpy: 恩, 同乱.
<andyt> iMadper: 我已经在昨天看过了，这东西 不是一天就能按要求做到的吧
<iMadper> andyt: 提问的时候问问自己, 符合了吗/.
<andyt> 我能在这里提供连接地址吗
<iMadper> andyt: 可以.
<iMadper> lpy: nnnd, kernel里面, 连整数除法运算都不能随便用
<iMadper> lpy: 劳资的patch还得重新发
<lpy> lol~~~
<andyt> http://os.chinaunix.net/a2006/0729/985/000000985202.shtml我按方法操作，这样的操作可以重装引导加载系统吗
<^k^> andyt ⇪ ti: linux引导软件grub的重新安装-ChinaUnix操作系统频道
<jusss> iMadper: 那些傻x的发行版看到有efi就给我装grub-efi真tm蛋疼，然后让机器启动不了，害我重装了n次系统才发现是grub的问题，难道不会提示装grub-efi或grub-pc或grub-legacy吗？
<lpy> 笑死了。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问如何管理开机启动的程序？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452838 ubuntu 会不会像windows一样安装软件就会附带一些程序开机启动，占用有限的资源？ 如果有的话怎么解决呢？ 下图的那个进程我想关掉啊，是系统自动更新的进程么？应该去哪里关？ a.png 谢谢各位. 统计信息: 发表于 由 馒头1758 — 2
<^k^> ─> 013-11-29 13:36
<iMadper> lpy: 在32位的kernel里, 不能直接运行64位除法... 好伤心.
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: 收到
<iMadper> jusss: 谁让你不用手动安装的发行版?
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: :-)
<andyt> ~~
<lpy> iMadper: 哎不是很正常？
<andyt> 然后我按以上连接操作，只不过我是在终端操作，输入linux rescue提示程度linux 尚未安装，您可以使用以下命令安装
<jusss> iMadper: 当然是手动。。。
<andyt> sudo apt -get unstall user-mode-linux 您必须启用universe组件
<iMadper> lpy: 有啥正常的....
<lpy> andyt:  为何不用 Live CD
<jusss> iMadper: 害的我现在双系统的机子，都不敢装grub,然后每次启动arch还得用u盘来启动
<iMadper> jusss: 屁
<lpy> iMadper:  32位 上做 64位除法？
<iMadper> jusss: arch装grub, 自己指定是efi的还是非efi的
<iMadper> lpy: 对呀
<iMadper> lpy: 你在user land, 做一个long long int a / 100, 难道会报错?!
<lpy> iMadper: 那倒不会
<iMadper> lpy: 是吧
<lpy> iMadper:  嗯
<jusss> iMadper: 我怕把win7再搞得起不来，于是就没装grub,在debian下因为给我装grub-efi让我的win7起不来
<andyt> lpy: 我现在操作就是在U盘系统操作的
<lpy> andyt:  mount everything... then http://code.bulix.org/3osyo2-85093  百试百灵。。。
<^k^> lpy ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<lpy> iMadper:  所以内核为何不能使用？
<andyt> lpy: 谢谢，马上试试
<Niac> irc 提醒用什么命令啊
<^k^> q/ ; nil `人机合一说
<Niac> q/
<iIlL10Oo> s sq | iMadpe
<^k^> iMadper: sq 提问的智慧 http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs 提问的智慧
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: s sq
<iMadper> lpy: 恩, 要用 do_div 这个宏
<lpy> = =。
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 赞!
<iIlL10Oo> s = search
<iIlL10Oo> sq 是关键字
<Niac> q/ Niac test
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 好的!
<lpy> owo 如此
<Niac> Niac test2
<iIlL10Oo> 字典可以后台编辑的 :)
<iMadper> ^k^: q time
<iMadper> ^k^: s time
<Niac> Niac test5
<iMadper> ^k^: s sq | andyt
<^k^> andyt: sq 提问的智慧 http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs 提问的智慧
<iMadper> ^k^: 你反映, 有点儿慢...
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: 反映速度做了限制
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 恩, 我知道....
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: 防止刷屏的
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: lol~
<imtxc> s yuepao | iMadper
<iMadper> s kick | imtxc
<Niac> test6
<iMadper> lol~
<^k^> Niac:点点点.  13:53 
<Niac> 怎么发消息能提示对方 啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 那个……我不懂那个，但是我记得是GPT在BIOS模式下面，win7只能做数据盘
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, 原来如此, 我好久没了解过win的东西了.
<iIlL10Oo> s irc | Nia
<^k^> Niac: irc irc新手资料 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC%E5%9F%BA%E6%9C%AC%E5%91%BD%E4%BB%A4%E8%AF%B4%E6%98%8E
<onlylove> iMadper: Windows Vista 和 Windows Server 2008的所有版本都能使用GPT分区磁盘进行数据操作；但只有基于EFI主板的系统支持从GPT启动。
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以只要没有启用uefi mode，win7是不能用GPT启动的
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩, 赞.
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 这个搜索是从 /topic里面搜索的?
<onlylove> jusss_away: 靠，away毛线
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: 有个 txt 文件的
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 哦.
<iMadper> s " " | iMadper
<iMadper> s . | iMadper
<^k^> iMadper: . 鳥哥的 Linux 私房菜 http://linux.vbird.org/
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 限制了结果只能一行?
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: 是的
<onlylove> iMadper: 怎么把jusss那货揪出来，整天away
<iMadper> onlylove: 你坐火车过去跟他gaoji就好了嘛~
<onlylove> iMadper: 我正常人，不gaoji
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: 可以用 g , g = google
<iIlL10Oo> g 提问的智慧
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: 提问的智慧 |提問的智慧|（How To Ask Questions The Smart Way）一文最早是由Eric Steven Raymond所撰寫，說明了作者所認為一位發問者事前應該要做好什麼，而什麼又是 不 |...|
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 恩, 但是不给链接...
<iIlL10Oo> ...
<iIlL10Oo> 而且g依赖网络，会慢3秒
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<jusss> onlylove: 本来打算看会电影
<jusss> g 煮咖啡的Emacs
<^k^> jusss: 煮咖啡的Emacs 2010年7月27日 |...| 坊间有传言曰:“|emacs|无所不能,甚至能够用来|煮咖啡|!” |煮咖啡|何解？勾起了我的考究 欲望。 上网搜索之,得出几种初步结论如下: 1.这只是一种好玩的 |...|
<onlylove> jusss: 你那什么破主板，debian可以选择expert模式手工安装grub么
<onlylove> jusss: 要不给我玩玩
<onlylove> jusss: 我还没玩过uefi的主板
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。今年夏天你不是玩过了吗
<onlylove> jusss: 玩过毛线，TI的机器都是windows，不让装linux,我没时间搞那个，
<jusss> onlylove: expert模式是可以选择grub,但是大家一般很少用expert模式吧
<onlylove> jusss: 我就没用normal装过，一直是expert
<onlylove> jusss: normal的可定义性太烂‘
<jusss> onlylove: 我那个垃圾主板好像是半成品
<jusss> onlylove: 夏天那会和你聊过我那个垃圾主板
<onlylove> jusss: 想起今年夏天怎么回事了，我是在vbox里面用netinstall装的
<jusss> onlylove: 半成品efi,支持bios efi双启动
<onlylove> jusss: 当时还因为虚拟化功能专门去bios打开虚拟化，不然xp不能弄64的虚机
<jusss> onlylove: autocad有64位的了吧
<onlylove> jusss: 早就有了
<jusss> onlylove: 因为工作需要要装autocad,他们给我说没64位的。。。还让我把64位的win7换成32位的win7...
<jyf> https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Script  比特币的协议用了个一个脚本语言是forth like的
<onlylove> jusss: 因为debian要装grub-efi,然后又没有efi分区，因为是mbr表，所以才起不来的，或者就是debian把efi装上以后，ntloader以为自己是在gpt分区
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ Script - Bitcoin
<onlylove> jusss: 反正私底下认为，你那个完全可以用expert模式绕过去
<jusss> jyf: 念念不忘你的forth呀。。。在大陆连本forth中文教程都搞不到。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 要毛中文的
<jusss> onlylove: 学c，上来给你本英文版的tcpl你看的下去呀
<jusss> onlylove: 连中文版的都看不下去
<onlylove> jusss: 我不知道，反正我看perl的时候看的是 英文版的，当时没中文版给我下
<onlylove> jusss: 看英文版很困难么
<onlylove> jusss: 你中文版都看不下去，那就别看了嘛
<onlylove> jusss: 换本书好了
<jusss> onlylove: 我在虚拟机里用efi装arch,最后我装了grub-pc,然后强行写那个grub.cfg之类的东东，还启动起来了
<onlylove> jusss: 你牛，装arch，我等只能装debian
<jusss> onlylove: 牛个毛呀，，，装玩后发现硬盘那各种警告，逻辑分区和物理分区没在一个起始位置，后来还得手动修改fstab重新分区
<jusss> onlylove: 都是4k硬盘惹得货
<onlylove> jusss: 你的分区还不是4k对齐的么
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: 那个 txt 文本的内容是以前编辑的，很旧。 全部在 $str1 变量里面，可以这样 > $str1.lines[4]
<jusss> onlylove: 用了什么gpart或cfdisk之类的，没对齐，最后还是用fdisk分的，
<iIlL10Oo> > $str1.lines [6..10]
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 恩, 明白了.
<^k^> iIlL10Oo:no implicit conversion of Array into String
<onlylove> jusss: fdisk或者parted（gpt）
<onlylove> jusss: cfdisk应该没问题啊
<jusss> onlylove: cfdisk没对齐
<jusss> onlylove: 用fdisk手工算了一遍起始位置然后对齐的
<onlylove> jusss: 我没用cfdisk，一般的用fdisk或者parted
<iMadper> 都efi了, 还用啥grub...
<onlylove> iMadper: 老实说，对fat那东西不放心，觉得那东西容易坏
<jyf> jusss: 我又不在乎你们学不学
<iMadper> onlylove: 我觉得, fat坏的几率, 比grub/mbr坏的几率低多了
<jyf> 我只在乎他在哪里有用到
<jyf> iMadper: 用数据说话 不要用觉得说
<iMadper> jyf: 我就爱说觉得
<iMadper> jyf: 我觉得有点儿累, 难道还得去医院做个体检才能说出来?
<jusss> 看电影去了
<jyf> iMadper: 你爱说就说呗 毕竟你有帽子你怕谁 不过别在我频道里说
<iMadper> jyf: 我没帽子, 我也可以说
<jyf> iMadper: 来我频道吧
<iMadper> jyf: 懒得去了, 我挂的频道对我来说够多了
<jyf> :]
<Niac> 漫长的一天已经过了一半
<imtxc> jyf: 放学校门口，别叫人！
<jyf> imtxc: 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> ..
<mao> ?
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
 * MeaCulpa 发现那些[企业级]应用都是认为Linux只有一个root用户，所有的库都只有一套并且要自己打包所有依赖...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
<hamo|afk> MeaCulpa: 酷胖胖
<MeaCulpa> hamo|afk: 稀客阿
<andyt> lpy: ~~
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu9.10看不了视频？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452844 http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/ ... sions.html 要下载哪个版本？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hdloe — 2013-11-29 14:58
<freeflying> 回家
<hamo> freeflying: welcome back to 天朝
<hamo> freeflying: 霓虹国人民再次欢迎你的回归。。。
<freeflying> hamo: 霓虹人不会的
<andyt> lpy: 刚才你提供的网址上的命令第二行sudo apt-get grub-pc 这行输入后提示无效操作 grub-pc
<iMadper> andyt: apt-get install grub-pc
<iMadper> andyt: 少了个install
<hamo> iMadper: 菊苣
<andyt> iMadper: 按你的提醒安装完毕，谢谢，第三行sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdX 在/dev前面是不是不应该有空格呢
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • fvwm 能不能堆栈式的图标化管理 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452846 比如，我按F6 可以把当前活动窗口图标化。 然后，我按F7 可以把“最近” 一个图标化的窗口显示出来。 统计信息: 发表于 由 huangmingyou — 2013-11-29 15:22
<iMadper> andyt: 刚看傻 qiao 打台球去了...
<iMadper> andyt: 你应该看man
<iMadper> andyt: 里面有语法
<freeflying> hamo: 你这两天咋来irc了呢
<qiao> iMadper: 你妹啊。。
<iMadper> qiao: 不是你在打台球?
<iMadper> adam8157后继有人
<imtxc> gfrog: 呱
<imtxc> qiao: 乃终于找到rh工作的核心内容了
<qiao> imtxc: 0. 0
<andyt> iMadper: 谢谢
<happyaron> 是啊，RH福利真好，核心工作是打球……
<happyaron> iMadper 是吧
<iMadper> happyaron: 来rh一年半, 就下过一盘象棋... cc qiao
<iMadper> happyaron: 不过每天2-3瓶乌龙茶倒是从不间断
<happyaron> iMadper: ...
 * iMadper <-- 模范员工
<iMadper> happyaron: 坏荣!
<iMadper> happyaron: 昨天晚上问你问题, 你不回答我!
<happyaron> iMadper: 昨晚没看irc
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<gfrog> happyaron: 我当年都没机会玩，整天忙到爆
<happyaron> gfrog: 那没办法……
<gfrog> happyaron: 隔壁讲了2天utouch了
<happyaron> gfrog: 是么。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 嗯，看起来很好玩
<hamo> gfrog: 我就在隔壁。。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 那你去听呗。
<hamo> freeflying: 上课啊
<gfrog> hamo: 你在卫生间？
<hamo> gfrog: 。。。
<gfrog> hamo: 哦，对，那就是你们team的活儿
<hamo> gfrog: 你隔壁是卫生间啊
<happyaron> utouch 有啥讲的？
<happyaron> hamo: 先给每个人发一个设备再讲？
 * happyaron giggles
<andyt> 为什么U盘烧录的ubuntu系统能启动但是启动好的系统无法访问这个U盘的文件，提示
<andyt> 无法挂载
<hamo> happyaron: 穷苦人民...木有nexus...
<happyaron> hamo: 找老板发
<happyaron> hamo: 你是在joey组？
<hamo> happyaron: 是啊
<happyaron> 额
<hamo> happyaron: 肿么？
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: 库管理很复杂
<happyaron> hamo: 问他找公司要 lol
<iIlL10Oo> bundle
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: huh
<hamo> happyaron: 木有...
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 哦，你说我刚才说的...是阿，都自带库了
<gfrog> hamo: 你的那个大家伙能刷uphone嘛？
<mac_> 這裏有點冷清啊
<hamo> gfrog: 不能
<hamo> gfrog: 我那个破东西
<gfrog> hamo: 摔
<hamo> gfrog: 你给我买一个nexus 5呗
<gfrog> hamo: 难怪这两天你爬irc了，是不是在那屋很无聊，哈哈
<gfrog> hamo: 过来我给你画一个
<hamo> gfrog: 没有啦，这个东西还挺好玩的
<grahamsavage> GFW可以封锁IPv6？
<hamo> gfrog: 你得给我画一个能打电话的
<gfrog> hamo: 打电话不行，打人可以
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 贵摸的aix几个root
<imtxc> iMadper: 你赚大了，蔽厂一瓶乌龙茶 3.5 ￥
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞!
<happyaron> imtxc iMadper 貌似还有卖7块的额
<imtxc> happyaron: 那么土豪
<happyaron> imtxc: gfrog hamo 是不？
 * imtxc 每天少喝2瓶乌龙茶是不是说明我的月工资比 iMadper 高 7*21 元
<imtxc> 147 ! 满分！
<gfrog> happyaron: 纳尼？
<onlylove> imtxc: 零食还要钱？
<onlylove> imtxc: 多么丧心病狂的行为
<eexpress> 和乌龙？出乌龙？
<gfrog_busy> eexpress: ee神
<imtxc> onlylove: 是啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 1
<eexpress> gfrog_busy: 你咋又busy
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 贵摸的aix一个root,linux一个root不行么
<gfrog_busy> eexpress: 时忙时不忙
<eexpress> 发现蛤蟆出来了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不懂
<onlylove> eexpress: 说起来应该冬眠，不知道为啥
<eexpress> hamo: 过来，摸摸你的园肚子
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你不是吐槽企业级Linux应用么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你要干啥...硬盘里放两个系统，选择kernel来boot？
<eexpress> onlylove: 被精醒了，估计是。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我在喷linux
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: [14:59] * MeaCulpa 发现那些[企业级]应用都是认为Linux只有一个root用户，所有的库都只有一套并且要自己打包所有依赖...
<iMadper> happyaron: 蓉蓉, rhel7 systemd的, 开机不自动获取ip地址, 得自己手动dhclient, 应该开启啥服务?
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 和某些linux 企业级软件
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 明天晚上去绑架你仔仔
<hamo> eexpress: 不给摸
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你怎么连想到aix的...
<eexpress> hamo: 不乖。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 你来喝西北风吧
<happyaron> iMadper: 应该是交给nm做了吧？
<happyaron> iMadper: nm被启动了么
<iMadper> happyaron: 我看看去
<eexpress> 破酷胖啊。又跑了
<iMadper> happyaron: 压根儿就没那个服务
<hamo> iMadper: 有个dhcp的服务
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我以为贵摸的aix有多个root
<happyaron> iMadper: 那就不知道了，不咋用RH
<iMadper> hamo: 全名?
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 以及企业级软件应该用系统库
<hamo> iMadper: dhcp@blahblah.serveice
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 当然有
<iMadper> happyaron: ...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: dlpar
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 解决愚蠢软件问题的
<iMadper> homo: ...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: linux也有吧
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: linux一样可以有多个root
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 是，企业级嘛
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 从不会考虑机器自己环境和依赖的
<gfrog_busy> hamo: 哪里能把日文汉字翻译成假名？
<hamo> gfrog_busy: 日本大使馆
<gfrog_busy> hamo: 你最不靠谱
<eexpress> 估计是翻译yamada?
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 我继续考察，直到下周1。
<eexpress> 反正吃你
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 下周一在不，在浦东不
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 自己打包依赖有自己打包的好处，比方说遇到一个升级狂sa,每天升级py和ruby
<iMadper> sa还是升级狂?
<iMadper> 多矛盾...
<onlylove> iMadper: 同学们，我们又升级最新的内核了！
<gfrog_busy> onlylove: 早就用着了
<gfrog_busy> onlylove: 3.12好久了
<onlylove> iMadper: 新内核带来N多balabala的特性……
 * iMadper 3.13rc1+ 正在使用中. 
<iMadper> onlylove: 抱着这种想法的人, 都是没有sa经验的
<iMadper> onlylove: 因为这种人没死过
<onlylove> iMadper: 如果使用中有任何问题，请联系很忙的管理员
<onlylove> iMadper: 其实我不大理解linux的版本号，比方说微软的NT,从5，到5.1然后是6，现在是几……
<onlylove> iMadper: 然后linux的版本变的很快
<onlylove> iMadper: 自从2.6.40之后
<happyaron> 有过2.6.40？
<onlylove> happyaron: 没有
<onlylove> happyaron: 好像38完了就是3.0
<iMadper> onlylove: 2.6.40之后....
<onlylove> happyaron: 神烦版本帝整天飙版号，比方说ff，都有卸载的想法
<onlylove> iMadper: 有问题么
<happyaron> onlylove: 那你绝对不适合用nvidia显卡的闭源驱动
<onlylove> happyaron: 问题是chrome也是版本帝
<happyaron> onlylove: 那才是业界刷版本第一公司。
<onlylove> happyaron: 那个经常更新么
<happyaron> onlylove: 必须不少，而且版本号数字很大 lol
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ...
<iMadper> onlylove: 2.6.40是什么时候?
<onlylove> iMadper: 实际上没有这个……
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37430
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国版Skype不再审查，启用HTTPS加密
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46393/yahoo-exceed-google-to-be-no1-website
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 雅虎超越谷歌重回美国第一大网站 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 小梅果然不一般……
<c32> hello
<^k^> c32:点点点.  16:48 
<imwithye> hello～刚来 刚学会 irc 来混大家的聊天室
<c32> dou  shi  gang  xue     de
<alvin_rxg> c32: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *>l?Kh>,*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 搜狗输入法 - 拼音输入法 - 搜狗拼音输入法
<iMadper> c32: 中文或者英文, 别用拼音.
<c32> wo  yan jiu   xia    anzhuang   fang  fa
<hamo> iMadper: Hi my guanliyuan, You are so shuai...
 * iMadper 已经记不清上次kick homo是什么时候了
<hamo> iMadper: 别闹...
<iMadper> c32: 没有中文输入法, 有两条路: 1. 不说话, 2. 说英文
<iMadper> hamo: 你不是叫 homo吗? 怎么改成 hamo了?
<MeaCulpa> hamo: homo...
<hamo> iMadper: MeaCulpa 别那么狭隘。。。去搜搜Homo sapiens
<iMadper> hamo: 就不
<gfrog_busy> happyaron: fedora搞过奇葩的2.6.40，因为来不及修改支持3.0的那坨脚本了。
 * MeaCulpa vimim~
<freeflying> gfrog_busy, 基蛙
<freeflying> happyaron, 蓉蓉
<freeflying> hamo, 蛤蟆
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: 猴总乃肥来啦？
<hamo> freeflying: 灰机好快...
<freeflying> gfrog_busy, 还在等飞机ing, 喝啤酒中呢
<happyaron> freeflying: p卡申请是自己填写，还是要找mgr批准？
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: 没找个妹纸陪酒？ lol
<hamo> happyaron: 土豪
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: 昨天试了下俺的破本子，显卡还是hold不住。其他的硬件都驱动好了，就显卡不行
<happyaron> hamo: 土豪神马……
<freeflying> happyaron, 不用那玩意啊
<hamo> happyaron: pp卡啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 好吧，你才是土豪
<freeflying> gfrog_busy, 黑苹果?
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: .
<freeflying> happyaron, 好多机场用不了
<freeflying> gfrog_busy, 乃买那个三爽的吧
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: 买不到啊，被砍单
<freeflying> gfrog_busy, 买了可以找人给你带回
<freeflying> hamo|afk, 你跑来跑去作甚
<hamo|afk> freeflying: 测试啊
<freeflying> hamo|afk, gogirl?
<happyaron> freeflying: 看gtalk
<hamo|afk> freeflying: 我这个网页版的irc client有个bug，修bug呢
<freeflying> iMadper, 踢了他, 上上下下
<freeflying> lol
<iMadper> freeflying: 你确定?
<hamo> iMadper: 改个名字给我测试一下啊
<iMadper> hamo: 啥?
<hamo> iMadper: change your nick
<hamo_is_homo> hamo: 满意了?
<hamo> hamo_is_homo: 可以了，bug修好了
<freeflying> hamo, 你现在牛啊, 啥都写了, node.js也操起来了
<gfrog_busy> hamo: gaoji hamo
<hamo> freeflying: 我就是临时改改，这个破东西用户下线或者改nick都不能识别。。。
<hamo> freeflying: 你忘了我跟主席写的多撸了...
<freeflying> hamo, irc协议的问题
<hamo> freeflying: 那个时候就js了
<hamo> freeflying: 不是，是他nodejs这边表现的问题，网页没有做相应的更改
<hamo> gfrog_busy: 边去
<imwithye> 话说node.js 国内有屏蔽 heroku么＝ ＝
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: asus做工其实不错啊，昨天拆eepc，这玩意的键盘竟然是钢底。
<hamo> imwithye: 部分节点是屏蔽了...
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: c壳卡扣也很严密。
<freeflying> happyaron, 你那个问题干啥要特地去hangout问啊
<gfrog_busy> happyaron: 你那个问题干啥要特地去hangout问啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 不想在这儿被当客服嘛
<happyaron> freeflying: 客服显然是 gfrog
<gfrog> happyaron: 可以msg
<freeflying> 最近chrome里登陆hangout一直有问题
<happyaron> freeflying: 用chrome的自觉啦。
<happyaron> gfrog: 嗯我知道的……
<happyaron> freeflying: 再说我还用old chat呢
<gfrog> happyaron: 我是 enterprise 客服好嘛
<imtxc> iMadper: haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/93355 这货挺小的
<hamo> gfrog: 来服务...
<happyaron> hangout太难用了。
<happyaron> gfrog: 是客服不是？是就不用说别的了。lol
<freeflying> hamo, 乃也是啊
<hamo> freeflying: 我不直接接客的啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 我不随便接客的啊
<happyaron> ...
<gfrog> hamo: 都是PES，装啥。
 * hamo lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 没关系，有问题就找你support就好了……
<freeflying> 准备等级了
<happyaron> freeflying: 886
<gfrog> happyaron: 找开封菜我拿手。
<happyaron> gfrog: 是啊，超赞。
<freeflying> happyaron, 乃可是社区支持
<happyaron> freeflying: 我又不是support，蛙蛙那可是专业的。
<freeflying> happyaron, 你不支持社区, 这可是Mark同学最不爽的事情哦
<happyaron> hamo|afk: 额，再改名就晕了。。。
<freeflying> happyaron, 我们要赚钱的,所以没时间给社区做支持
<happyaron> freeflying: 天天搞ibus，这已经是相当大力度的支持了，没有精力在这里继续支持了。
<happyaron> freeflying: 再说，面对普通用户，还是专业支持人员能更好解决问题。
<happyaron> lol...
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 终于搞定了，Ubuntu的轻量化安装，无痛体验能存用户设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452853 花了好几天终于搞定了，Ubuntu的轻量化安装，拷个ISO文件就可以完美使用了，不需要安装不需要格硬盘，仅仅就是设置几个参数就行了。并且，所有参数均可以保存，和硬盘安装没有任何区别。 1、安装
<^k^> ─> GRUB2 2、设置启动文件，加persistent参数 3、启动ISO 4、设置参数保存区casper-rw 5、在Ubuntu里设置保存区 第一 …
 * happyaron 坐等猴总起飞
 * hamo|afk 我又要改名啦...
<happyaron> hamo: ...
<iMadper`> ... /kickban hamo
<iMadper`> happyaron: ...
<iMadper`> happyaron: 一定是你
<happyaron> iMadper`: 不是我……
<happyaron> iMadper`: 虽然我也正敲呢
<iMadper`> happyaron: 我没登录, 不是我
<happyaron> iMadper`: 你看看 server 信息，或者 chanserv 和你的pm
<happyaron> iMadper: 里面会写是谁弄的
<iMadper> adam8157: ...
<iMadper> adam8157: 乃太坏了...
<iMadper> adam8157: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6493250/  kernel bug?
<adam8157> 啥
<iMadper> adam8157: 乃突然给了个op给我
 * hamo 我又要改名啦
<adam8157> iMadper: 是么
<iMadper> adam8157: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6493250/  先说正经的,  这个是kernel的问题, 还是啥别的问题?
<iMadper> -ChanServ- You have been opped on #Ubuntu-CN by adam8157
<iMadper> adam8157: 不是你是谁....
<adam8157> iMadper: 那个人叫皮特.阿鲁巴
<iMadper> adam8157: .... ....
<adam8157> iMadper: 你给我贴的那个driver
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 但是, 我的dmesg一直报这个, 是kernelbug不?
<iMadper> adam8157: 要不要报上去?
<adam8157> intel-microcode
<adam8157> iMadper: 没啥毛病啊, 最新的Direct模式不支持 fallback回去了
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 这个意思...
<adam8157> Peter Oruba  皮特.阿鲁巴
<gfrog> adam8157: 显卡没法驱动肿么破啊大佬
 * hamo|afk 我又要改名啦
<adam8157> gfrog: 怎么会没驱动... 你不是intel的?
<gfrog> adam8157: 是，但是没法开加速
<gfrog> adam8157: 不是Linux啦
<adam8157> gfrog: 那部鸡到
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<adam8157> hamo|afk: 改的名呢?
<hamo|afk> adam8157: 侯总已经帮我改了
<hamo|afk> adam8157: 我只要有个人改名字就行
<gfrog> hamo|afk: ……
<gfrog> hamo|afk: 我都把进出频道和改名隐藏了，乃竟然还玩这个
<hamo|afk> gfrog: 说了我在修bug 啊
 * hamo|afk 求谁改个名啊
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> hamo|afk: 。。。
<hoxily> hamo|afk: 有用吗？
<hamo|afk> hoxily: 早了，正改代码呢
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> lol
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> lol
<happyaron> lol
<iMadper> adam8157: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/93463   土豪来一件山浩吧
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Mountain Hardwear 山浩 Zonal 男款棉服_海淘优惠_海淘专区_什么值得买
<adam8157> iMadper: 沉
<iMadper> adam8157: 等价550 fill...
<adam8157> iMadper: 啥意思?
<iMadper> adam8157: 就是, 跟550蓬的羽绒一样...
<gfrog> iMadper: 那一般嘛。
<adam8157> iMadper: 那说的保暖, 没说重量
<iMadper> adam8157: 蓬松度高, 相同保暖能力下, 就轻
<iMadper> gfrog: 棉服嘛, 要求别太高
 * iMadper 吃饭去
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • dota2更新上不去 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452855 今天dota2更新以后就上不去了 linux版本的过了启动画面就退了 统计信息: 发表于 由 潘恩 — 2013-11-29 17:55
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  18:05 
<jusss> 看一部电影，睡着了2次还没看完
<jusss> 大家都用的什么发行版呀？
<jusss> onlylove: 你还在没
<jusss> hamo: 你用的什么发行版？
<hamo> jusss: windows 7
<onlylove> jusss: 你要做啥
<NWMonster> jusss: xp
<jusss> hamo: 我也是
<onlylove> jusss: 刚准备quit
<jusss> onlylove: 我ibus在debian下很正常，在arch经常崩毁
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 不用arch
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以用source自己combine一个
<jusss> onlylove: 没编译过软件呢。。。只编译过自己写的。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 有毛难的，configure,make make install都不会？
<onlylove> jusss: 实在不行还有readme和intall
<onlylove> jusss: install
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，我试试
<onlylove> jusss: 那么多说明文件，你以为都和hadoop似的，丫的连怎么弄都没，让我成天google
<jusss> onlylove: 我怕遇到什么缺什么头文件或什么库之类的
<onlylove> jusss: 缺头文件或者库就看出错提示，缺什么装什么，debian就是apt,arch就是pacman
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> jusss: 然后clean了再来一遍
<onlylove> jusss: 你知道我当年折腾mplayer多辛苦不？
<jusss> onlylove: 我发现intel的显卡驱动貌似真有问题
<onlylove> jusss: mplayer还算顺利，sdlmame才折腾
<onlylove> jusss: 有问题就有问题吧，要么看看是不是bug，要么你自己修好它，或者找办法workaround
<onlylove> jusss: 我要下班
<jusss> hamo: 你不停改名字，不纠结吗
<hamo> jusss: 我在修bug...
<jusss> hamo: 在tty下按住backspace不松手，发现屏幕在不停的闪，这是bug吗？
<jusss> hamo: 有五行字宽的大白条在闪
<hamo> jusss: normal
<jusss> hamo: 这也正常？在vim里面按住j不停向下翻阅时，也会闪
<NWMonster> 不断刷新，问题应该不大
<jyf> http://article.yeeyan.org/view/210625/388396
<^k^> jyf ⇪ ti: 译言网 | 未来的药物：研究者设计出可以口服的纳米颗粒药物
<jyf> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/262510.htm
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ 完美的材料！单层锡导电率可达100％_cnBeta 科学探索_cnBeta.COM
<hamo_test> hamo: test
<hamo_test> hamo: test
<imtxc> test . kick hamo_test hamo
<hamo_test> hamo: test
<hamo_test> hamo:ｔｅｓｔ
<hamo_test> hamo:ｔｅｓｔ
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求教大神 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452857 在win7上安装UBUNTU时想装在E盘上。。可是装好后才发现F盘不见了，E盘还在，想把里面的东西弄出来怎么办啊。。。。跪求大神指教。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 _alert_ — 2013-11-29 18:48
<hamo_test> hamo: test
<hamo_test> hamo: test
<hamo_test> hamo: test
<hamo_test> hamo: test
<^k^> hamo_test: .. .. ..
<hamo_test> hamo: test
<hamo_test> hamo: test
<hamo_test> hamo: test
<^k^> hamo_test: .. .. ..
<doa> hi,all大家有谁比较熟悉volatility这个工具的？
<doa> 能否请教一两哥问题
<Guest19621> 请教一下,我调整了分区之后 开机出现为/home 准备的磁盘尚未就绪或不存在，现在进行到这一步，$ sudo gedit /etc/fstab  接下来如何修改fstab文件呢
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 木有人说话了都。
<happyaron> ls
<mao> ??
<andty> ~~
<NWMonster> ...
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 安卓运行桌面级Linux工具汇总帖 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452858 为了方便手机和平板安装测试Linux系统的运行，此帖汇总相关有效软件工具资源仅供开发测试索引 喝水不忘挖井人，如果你有经济能力，请购买正版或联系捐赠软件开发作者 以下是资源，资源量和用法说明以及官网连接会陆续补全
<andty> 请问哈，/home分区被删，有办法将/Home转移至/目录下吗
<andty> NWMonster: 能指点一下吗，谢谢了~~
<mao> 不晓得/
<andty> 用户全被删除，如何新建管理员帐号~
<hoxily> andty:
<hoxily> andty: root 帐号的家目录位于 /root
<hoxily> andty: 那么，root帐号还能正常使用吗？
<hoxily> andty: 不在了吗？
<abineQ> OpenELEC支持很多的无线网卡了‘
<abineQ> 现在新的内核可以自动识别USB无线网卡
<abineQ> 同时支持将无线网卡网络AP共享模式
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何删除U盘文件或文件夹？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452859 用Ubuntu虽然有些年头了，对命令行也会一些，比如简单的文件复制用CP，剪切用MV，我知道它们功能强大，特别是前面加上sudo，对文件操作那几乎是无所不能。 但我的问题是，在图形界面下，通过鼠标点击操作时，发现有时居然对U盘某
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • ubuntu 14.04 amd显卡用vdpau硬解视频设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452860 opensuse 13.1 已经实现amd显卡vdpau视频硬解的开箱即用的地步了,也就是说安装完系统,再装上smplayer,就能用vdpau播放了,而ubuntu仍然需要设置. 先下载14.04 daily build 版. 1:软件仓库里安装libLLVM3.4 2:下载libg3dvl-mesa*.deb软件包 地址:https://l
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • playonlinux wine TM2013，QQ游戏大厅，股票，office2007成功。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452861 相对于直接使用wine来说，利用playonlinux wine一些常用的程序其实是很简单的。 playonlinux的优点是很容易创造容器， 为每个程序创造一个容器，可以防止互相干扰，因为不同的程序需要的dll函数一般不同。 有了
<^k^> ─> 容器，安装多个exe程序都毫无压力。 playonlinux安装程序，一般经过7个步骤： 1. 点击install 2. 点击install a no …
<^k^> 新 开源小工具 • 嘿，写了一个简单实用的终端翻译工具 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452862 没用过Python，这是第一次尝试，嘿，挺简单的一个小命令行工具。 --------------- 因为平常看文档的时候经常会猜不出某些英文单词的意思或者是写代码的时候纠结一些变量的命名，这个时候一般都是打开翻译网站去翻译，挺麻
<imwithye> linux 入门的人问个很白痴的问题。。make编译源码的文件一般要怎么卸载＝ ＝
<NWMonster> 看看make文件里有uninstall没有
<NWMonster> 如果作者没写，那么恭喜你，你只能手工rm了
<imwithye> ＝ ＝喔喔
<loseyourmind> 一般autotools的项目都能直接make uninstall的。
<imwithye> 嗯嗯好的
<NWMonster> 恩，好点的都会有
<mao> 嗯，大家对女仆装有什么想法吗？
<imwithye> ＝ ＝这么刺激
<ceclinux> 玩Ubuntu的都研究这个吗= =
<mao> 我正在看一个电视剧，里面的女主角扮女仆，看的真是。。。。
<mao> 感觉不一样
<mao> ceclinux,  你在说谁？
<ceclinux> 我随便说说而已，今天刚进来
<mao> ceclinux, 呵呵，我是很水得
<mao> zhuanmendajiangou\\\
<mao> 专门打酱油。。。
<NWMonster> 这里聊天记录都被上传记录，谈这些不好吧。。。
<imwithye> 显示出这里很开放
<ceclinux> 我弱弱的问下大家都在用什么client上irc
<ceclinux> ubuntu下。。
<imwithye> irssi ＝ ＝
<mao> 光谈技术，每天哪有那么多技术可谈，该谈的一会就完了嘛。
<jusss> .。。
<NWMonster> weechat路过
<mao> 剩下的时间咱活跃点聊聊天多好，不然整天没人说话，太冷清了吧。
<ceclinux> irssi看了下有点黑客的味道。。
<jusss> NWMonster: 据说makefile很恐怖，你写过吗？
<NWMonster> 给自己的工程写过些简单的
<ceclinux> 我看了那些Ubuntu 中文文档什么的，irc的介绍感觉都是写石器时代的client
<imwithye> 因为我vps上用ubuntu ＝ ＝
<NWMonster> irc本身就是个石器时代定制的产物
<imwithye> irc看起来比qq群什么高贵
<mao> irc应该比qq群耗服务器的资源吧？？
<NWMonster> jusss: 有本书不错，如果你需要看这方面的内容，可以推荐给你
<NWMonster> 相反我感觉qq群更耗费
<MeaCu1pa> mao: 何出此言
<ceclinux> 比qq群高贵？这个怎么解释？
<NWMonster> rfc上可看出irc的协议是多么的简单，已经很节约了
<NWMonster> 而qq确非常复杂，所以应该更耗费
 * jusss 开n个X,然后每个X里开个fvwm,然后每个fvwm里面开n个Desk,每个Desk里开n个page,每个page里开n个xterm,每个xterm里开n个screen,每个screen里开n个window,这样一定很cool吧！
<imwithye> irc比较有Geek的感觉＃
<imwithye> 话说 irc是怎么打出这些斜体和颜色的字的？
<NWMonster> 话说julianwa在日本？
<mao> 我觉得装黑客不好吧，是就是，不是就不是，装。。。。有点假。
<NWMonster> 没什么，黑客这个词已经被影视和图书搞烂了，随便用把，现在
<ceclinux> 黑客在我眼里要求很高。。。
<mao> 我觉得不能认为你用着黑客们常用的软件就说你是黑客，这个不好。。。
<jusss> 黑客，感觉这个词应该是讲对技术有深刻理解的人
<NWMonster> imwithye: 想打斜体和颜色，请看你使用的irc client的帮助文档
<imwithye> 喔喔
<mao> jusss,   就像加藤鹰老师一样。。。
<imwithye> mao: 神评论
<NWMonster> 特定环境特定理解比较好把，因为这个词现在用意太广泛了
<jusss> mao: 不知道他是谁。。。
<NWMonster> jusss: NSFW 打开google搜一下
<mao> jusss,  严重鄙视你。。
<ceclinux> irc本来目的就是在终端上用吗。。？
<ceclinux> 好吧，我是新手。。
<imwithye> irc是gui之前的东西么？我也不知道
<andty> 各位，/home 分区被删，能否在/目录下新建一个呢
<NWMonster> 可以新建立个分区，然后挂载到/home下
<jusss> 哦，我找到了半年前丢失的网页！！！ http://sj0035.blog.163.com/blog/static/5330602011816548229/
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 天使的微笑 - 考灰的日志 - 网易博客
<andty> 分区已经分完了，/目录一个，交换区一个，Win7和文件各一个，四个区都分完了，只能加挂在/目录下，可以操作吗
<hoxily> andty: 分区和挂载点没有必然联系
<andty> 我想修改etc/fstab文件加挂到/目录，这样可行吗
<andty> 我的意思是想让/home加载到/目录下，这样操作能成功吗
<andty> hoxily: 现在我想修改etc/fstab达到系统加载/home文件，可以吗
<NWMonster> 如果你在/里面已经有/home了说明你/home的地方也就在你/挂载的地方里
<NWMonster> 绕口啊
<hoxily> andty: / 是根目录, 你是想让 /home 的内容成为 根目录?
<andty> hoxily: 不是想成为根目录，而是因为 之前/home是一个独立分区，但是今天分区被删，现在无法进入桌面，因为 丢失/home
<andty> NWMonster: 不绕口的啦，就是/home分区丢了，我要重新新建一个，不然现在无法进入系统，提示/home准备的磁盘尚未就绪或不存在
<hoxily> andty: 这样啊
<jusss> mao: "单单是因为工作需要，我已经和超过四千名女性发生性关係；有时候，我一天要赶拍两套片，每套片又分若干场戏，必要时，一天要射五次"
<jusss> mao: 他真男人
<NWMonster> 我明白了，我没遇到过这样的事情，如果我遇到了，我想我会从新建立一个分区，挂载上新的/home然后从新建立个用户，配置x windows
<andty> hoxily: 嗯，我的思路能操作成功吗
<hoxily> andty: 那就先新建分区,格式化完成后,修改/etc/fstab文件,就行.
<andty> NWMonster: 我也想这么干，但是环境不允许，四个分区满了，无法建新区了
<mao> jusss,   呵呵，，我什么都不知道。。。。
<mao> jusss,   都是你说的。。
<hoxily> andty: 就是把那个被删除的分区重新分区啊
<andty> hoxily: 现在我在修改fstab，以达到将点加载到/目录下
<NWMonster> 把有空余的分区，resize然后从新弄一个出来
<hoxily> andty: 你是说原先的 /home 分区被删除后用于其他用途了?
<andty> hoxily: 原先的/home分区各额已经在今天转过去当C盘了，现在没有分区能分了
<andty> hoxily: 对，就是这个意思
<hoxily> andty: 那更好办
<andty> hoxily: 所以现在很头疼
<hoxily> andty: 不要 /home 独立分区了.
<andty> 现在我进行到的一步就是修改fstab
<andty> 对，刚才我想问的第一个问题就是可以这样操作吗
<NWMonster> 直接在/里建立home就好了，彻底不用/home挂载了
<hoxily> andty: 让 /home 就在 / 所在分区就行.
<andty> hoxily: 现在是不是就修改一下fstab文件就可以呢
<hoxily> andty: 用root权限在/那里 mkdir home
<hoxily> andty: 然后把 /etc/fstab 里的 /home 挂载条目注释掉或者删掉.
<andty> 现在我进恢复模式里那个root模式 ，mount -n -o remount,rw 好像解除不了只读属性，是不是我的命令出问题呢
<hoxily> 我看下manual
<andty> hoxily: manualj 是什么呢
<NWMonster> 手册。。。
<andty> NWMonster: 原来，我发现我打少一个 / 在后里了
<NWMonster> =.=!
<andty> 我先修改一下fstab，高手们等 我的好消息 ~~
<imwithye> 都是大神在说话
<NWMonster> 膜拜大神
<mao> 没有我们虾米的份。。。
<imwithye> 刚刚只能自我禁言
<NWMonster> 我们只好在这里慢慢混，希望某一天成为高手了
<imwithye> 有道理。励志
<andty> - -!
<mao> 或者将大婶们 拉下水嘛 。。。。
<hoxily> andty: 成功了吗?
<andty> hoxily: 嗯，修改好了
<andty> hoxily: 刚刚真的是少打了那个重要的/目录
<andty> 真要命
<andty> 现在能进系统了，但是所有帐户都失效了
<andty> hoxily: 只有游客身份
<NWMonster> 那肯定必须的，你只能新建帐号了
<imtxc> iMadper: 无聊啊
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 有啥无聊的..
<andty> NWMonster: 现在只有游客身份，需要在哪里操作才可以新建号儿呢~
<NWMonster> useradd
<hoxily> andty: 一般来说,Guest是没有权限的.
<hoxily> 所以还得回到恢复模式里去添加用户.
<andty> 这些老的帐户只能挂着还是可以修复继续使用呢
<hoxily> 应该可以修复的吧?
<andty> 哎，装个win7真让人内牛满面，现在搞定这个还得搞定引导，现在修复只能引导Ubuntu，Win7还没有引导起来~~
<hoxily> 原来的账号应该还在. 只是丢失了 原来位于 /home 下面的许多配置文件.
<NWMonster> 恩，从LiveCD进去，如果有可能还能恢复出来
<adam8157> digitalocean 直接cut掉50刀? iMadper imtxc jyf
<imtxc> adam8157: 不会啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃注册居然不用我的邀请码
<adam8157> imtxc: 没注册呢还
<imtxc> adam8157: 不直接cut的啊
<adam8157> imtxc: Happy Black Friday! We're giving out a $50 credit for one day only, so spread the word. Promo code is: BLACK50 http://bit.ly/1caXjlE
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ SSD Cloud Server, VPS Server, Simple Cloud Hosting by DigitalOcean
<adam8157> The Black Friday Promotional Credit is for New Customers only.
<adam8157> 我的意思是直接省掉50$
<andty> 我试试，先查找一下要怎么新建号，再想办法恢复了
<adam8157> imtxc: https://twitter.com/digitalocean/status/406392123118714881
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Twitter / digitalocean: Happy Black Friday! We're giving ...
<imtxc> adam8157: 永久的？
<adam8157> imtxc: 不知道是满减还是直接啊 所以来问问
<imwithye> ！！这个主机在哪的 好便宜啊
<ceclinux> ..没人理我的问题
<iMadper> ceclinux: 啥问题都没看到
<hoxily> ceclinux: "irc本来就是在终端上用的吗?"?
<imtxc> 没看见怎么优惠啊。
<iMadper> ceclinux: 啥叫本来...
<ceclinux> 22时16分48秒 - ceclinux: 问个比较奇怪的问题～
<ceclinux> 22时17分42秒 - ceclinux: 我开机的时候每次提示inode错误然后进入桌面之前要求我先fsck下
<ceclinux> 22时18分04秒 - ceclinux: I跳过，f貌似是fix，每次都会有
<ceclinux> 22时18分45秒 - ceclinux: fix完就reboot可以进ubuntu桌面了，i的话不要reboot
<ceclinux> 22时18分52秒 - ceclinux: 请问这是什么原因？
<ceclinux> 22时22分36秒 - ceclinux: 没人了= =
<^k^> ceclinux:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<imtxc> adam8157: 好像是给新用户直接送？
<NWMonster> 呵呵，刷屏会被kick的
<ceclinux> 不好意思，新手
<imwithye> 注册了
<adam8157> imtxc: 看起来是
<imwithye> 直接送
<imwithye> 太牛逼了＝ ＝
<lpy> iMadper: ping
<iMadper> lpy: y
<lpy> iMadper: 你上次跟我说的那两家 海淘转运 叫啥。。。
<lpy> 忘记记下来了 。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 风雷?
<andty> ^k^: 这家伙是不是管理员，每天都时不时发点玩意出来，我怀疑是管理员~
<iMadper> lpy: 还可以考虑 顺丰
<lpy> 嗯还有一个
<iMadper> lpy: 百通
<lpy> 哦好的 owo 棒极了
<iMadper> lpy: sfbuy.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Make buying Simply Fantastic! (@ sfbuy.com)
<lpy> 点点点
<^k^> andty, 我明白了。  22:44 
<iMadper> andty: 是管理员. 名字前面有个@的, 就是.
<lpy> iMadper:  owo
<iMadper> lpy: 你买啥?
<iMadper> lpy: nas?
<lpy> Sandisk Clip+
<iMadper> lpy: ... ...
<andty> iMadper: 这样说，你也是了~
<lpy> iMadper:  是不是又做出了让你觉得 不可思议的事情。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 恩.
<iMadper> lpy: 那货的rb已经是stable了, 值得一买
<lpy> iMadper: 哎？不是据说能耍  rb 还不错嘛？
<imwithye> 刚刚 那个   用活动可以拿$50 有点叼
<iMadper> lpy: 恩, 是呀, 我就是这个意思呀
<lpy> iMadper:   所以你的省略号是值得买还是不值得 owo
<lpy> owo
<lpy> 好的 棒极
<hoxily> ceclinux: 奇怪, 你发的六行发言显示的时间是22点16分到22分,但是我这边没有记录.
<iMadper> lpy: <iMadper> lpy: 那货的rb已经是stable了, 值得一买     《--- 这个值得一买很难理解吗？
<hoxily> 难道是昨天发的?
<adam8157> iMadper: imtxc digitalocean真是大气啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 正在注册
<imtxc> iMadper: adam8157 别着急啊
<lpy> = =。
<hoxily> 对道是时区不是UTC+0800 ?
<imtxc> iMadper: adam8157 找我邀请啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 邀请送多少?
<imtxc> adam8157: 你充10 给我送10
<imtxc> adam8157: 不过现在也有必要弄个新号了
<adam8157> imtxc: 没懂, 我没得拿?
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩，你可以找我分5个嘛。。
<iMadper> ceclinux: 对, 这东西年纪估计比我都大了
<imtxc> adam8157: 你一次充10刀它送我10刀
<adam8157> 妈蛋 已经注册了 靠
<imwithye> 我也是＝ ＝
<lpy> iMadper: 转运公司选哪家？ UPS？FEDEX？USPS？DHL？TNT？EMS？会好点 owo
<imtxc> adam8157: 好吧，还充钱才能激活的
<adam8157> imtxc: 充钱不是问题啊
<imwithye> Paypal充个5块就有55了
<imtxc> adam8157: 你先充，看会不会送50, 可以的话我也弄个小号
<imtxc> adam8157: 可以用一年了
<adam8157> imtxc: 不用冲已经有了50了
<imtxc> adam8157: 没有啊
<iMadper> lpy: 这些是直邮
<adam8157> You have been granted a credit on DigitalOcean! Booyah!
<adam8157> Your balance has been updated and can be viewed at:
<adam8157> https://www.digitalocean.com/billing
<lpy> owo
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ DigitalOcean
<imtxc> 难道我注册的方式不对？
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩，我也收到这个邮件了
<imtxc> adam8157: 但是你不冲钱不能用的
<adam8157> imtxc: 我现在注销了 在用你的推荐还有用么
<imtxc> adam8157: 应该不能
<adam8157> 那算了...
<imwithye> 这个机子ping如何 ＝ ＝
<imtxc> adam8157: 5刀够用一年不错了
<adam8157> 可以用小号再注册一个
<adam8157> imtxc: 一年不是60刀么
<imtxc> adam8157: 差一个月怕啥么
<imtxc> adam8157: 差一个月就赶上明年黑五了呀
<imwithye> ！！
<imtxc> adam8157: 刚找了找，邀请链接没了？
<imtxc> iMadper: 拿到没有
<adam8157> iMadper: 注册了么? 没注册用我的推荐
<imtxc> adam8157: 我找不到推荐链接了
<adam8157> iMadper: https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=132263d4b074
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ SSD Cloud Server, VPS Server, Simple Cloud Hosting by DigitalOcean
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> imtxc: adam8157 先给了
<adam8157> iMadper: 多谢
<imtxc> 好吧
<imtxc> 我之前薅了 jyf 的，这次让给  adam8157 了
<imtxc> adam8157: 你现在在 billing 里面能看到那50刀不
<imwithye> 这个^k^是机器人么＝ ＝
<adam8157> imtxc: 我没绑定信用卡, 这是设计问题嘛
<imtxc> paypal 付款不知道可以不
<imwithye> 可以  我就是paypal
<imwithye> 付了就有50刀了
<hoxily> imwithye: /whois ^k^ 可以看到
<hoxily> imwithye: 好像直接问他,也会回答的.
<hoxily> ^k^: 你是机器人吗?
<^k^> hoxily, Yes I am a .\n\n\n\n  23:01 
<imwithye> 哈哈。。。我最近在玩 hubot  github那个机器人
<imwithye> 也可以这样玩
<imtxc> 为嘛是50
<iMadper>  We were unable to add your payment method - please try again.  ....  擦擦擦
<imtxc> iMadper: paypal 付吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 没有呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 或者改个密码过来我帮你付
<imtxc> iMadper: 有55了 哈哈
<adam8157> imtxc: 用过的信用卡就不算新客户了
<adam8157> iMadper: 为啥失败?
<iMadper> adam8157: 没写呀
<iMadper> adam8157: nnnd, 我ae的卡
<imtxc> adam8157: 不是
<imtxc> adam8157: 我就可以啊
<iMadper> adam8157: cvv就是后面的三位数字吧?
<imtxc> iMadper: 四位
<imtxc> iMadper: ae 卡 4位的哦
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥??!??!?!!
<adam8157> iMadper: 用信用卡充十块钱儿的
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么会?!??!!
<imtxc> adam8157: 我用 paypal 支付的
<imtxc> iMadper: 在正面。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 卡号上面
<iMadper> imtxc: 你说的是过期时间吧?
<adam8157> iMadper: 用正面的四位
<imtxc> iMadper: 卡号上面，亲
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 知道了
<adam8157> iMadper: 后面的是银联的 正面是ae的
<adam8157> iMadper: :)
<imtxc> iMadper: 一看就没用过AE卡。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 我上次买woot, 就用的后面的
<imtxc> adam8157: 那个邀请链接在什么地方找
<adam8157> iMadper: 难道是那次没验证?
<adam8157> imtxc: settings
<iMadper> adam8157: 不知道呀, woot支持银联???
<adam8157> iMadper: 就没验证你cvv 直接扣了之类的
<iMadper> adam8157: 对, 直接就tmd扣费了, 我还等短信验证码呢....
<jyf> imtxc: 怎么个领取法？
<iMadper> 哪个机房速度快?
<imtxc> jyf: 注册新户
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的在旧金山
<jyf> imtxc: 然后直接就有了？
<jyf> 那玩5刀的可以玩10个月呢
<imtxc> jyf: 添加卡的时候填优惠码
<adam8157> jyf: https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=132263d4b074
<iMadper> imtxc: 以后可以换吗?
<jyf> imtxc: 把活动地址给我看看
<imtxc> adam8157: 。。。。。
<adam8157> iMadper: 卡? 可以
<imtxc> iMadper: 可以啊
<iMadper> adam8157: imtxc: 机房
<jyf> adam8157: 我一般访问地址会把refcode去掉的 不好意思
<imtxc> iMadper: 随时能删掉，再建个新的
<imtxc> jyf: 活动地址没有。。。
<jyf> imtxc: 那优惠码是哪个？
<imtxc> jyf: https://twitter.com/digitalocean/status/406392123118714881
<adam8157> imtxc: 你已经充值了?
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ Twitter / digitalocean: Happy Black Friday! We're giving ...
<imtxc> adam8157: .
<imtxc> adam8157: 充了
<imwithye> ^k^: 有点萌
<imtxc> adam8157: 看起来 iMadper 也充好了
<^k^> imwithye, 小如不太多，或者不是太大？  23:13 
<jyf> imtxc: 这么说是跟twitter账户有关系了 一个twitter账户只给你玩一次？
<imtxc> jyf: 没有啊，优惠码在那个twitter 里面
<imwithye> jyf: 用上面的活动码
<jyf> imtxc: 那我的域名托管在google apps上的 不是可以开无限账户了么？
<imtxc> jyf: 可以这么理解
<jyf> 开个100个账户 做集群玩如何？
<iMadper> imtxc: 在哪儿能输入优惠码?
<jyf> 或者用 那个10分钟邮箱来申请
<imtxc> iMadper: 额，添加信用卡的时候啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 最下面
<imwithye> 添加信用卡 不付钱  可不可以  拿到优惠？
<jyf> imtxc: 草 还要添加信用卡？
<imtxc> jyf: 不用
<jyf> 我的信用卡已经添加过了 wtf
<imtxc> jyf: 上面是信用卡，中间 paypal，下面优惠码
<jyf> 他现在还没扣我月费 我有点担心vps被删
<iMadper> imtxc: 我paypal下面没有了呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 次哦，难道顺序错了？？
<iMadper> imtxc: 应该啥次序?
<jyf> 今天这shadow-socks老连不上twitter 莫非墙又升级了
<imwithye> 不是  是添加了信用卡 就可以获得么？   我是paypal付了 5刀拿的
<jyf> imtxc: 把那个优惠码的twitter文内容贴这里一下 我访问不了
<imwithye> BLACK50
<adam8157> jyf: BLACK50
<imtxc> iMadper: 我是先填的优惠码，再付款的
<iMadper> imtxc: 我还没付款呢
<jyf> adam8157: 不付款可以么
<iMadper> imtxc: 添加信用卡, 就扣了我1刀???!!!
<imwithye> 。。。。
<adam8157> jyf: 不付款又用不了, 相当于你没启用billing
<adam8157> iMadper: 验证 不扣钱的
<adam8157> iMadper: 预授权而已
<iMadper> adam8157: 我收到招行的短信, 说扣了1刀!!!
<imtxc> imwithye: 不会啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 预授权
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦.
<jyf> adam8157: 那imtxc说个毛线阿
<adam8157> iMadper: 都这样的
<andty> imtxc: 为什么无法创建帐户呢，恢复模式下ROOT权限下运行命令sudo useradd admin这个命令对吗
<jyf> 应该是给我已经有的账户上加50把
<imtxc> iMadper: 锁定了而已
<imtxc> iMadper: 会回来的
<imtxc> jyf: 不是
<iMadper> /没试过
<imtxc> jyf, iMadper 经过我的实测，只能新户，先用码才行
<iMadper> imtxc: 先用码, 后添加信用卡?!
<jyf> imtxc: 问题是 我的信用卡已经给另外的账户添加过了阿
<jyf> 我不想花5刀赚11个月
<jyf> 没必要 除非他可以直接用这50美刀
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩
<imtxc> jyf: paypal
<iMadper> imtxc: 那我已经添加了... 蛋疼...
<jyf> imtxc: paypal也要发个5美元嘛
<imtxc> jyf: 恩
<imtxc> jyf: 5 刀换11月啊，不值么
<imtxc> iMadper: ...
<jyf> imtxc: 你呀 成天关注这个 有这空闲当初买几个btc 现在几百个集群都有了
<jyf> imtxc: 毛线 我已经有了 还买做啥
<adam8157> iMadper: 最下头没了优惠码的输入框?
<jyf> 买来闲置在那么
<imtxc> jyf: 不是我关注的好不
<iMadper> adam8157: 没有呀
<imtxc> jyf: 我的刚好还有10天到期～～
<Pudge> 周五下午真难熬。、。
<iMadper> Pudge: 乃竟然在~
<imtxc> adam8157: 估计已经付了钱的就没了
<Pudge> iMadper: 刚来，实在熬不住了，来逛逛
<jyf> imtxc: 有空还是多关注下亚马逊那种199特价电视机吧
<iMadper> Pudge: 赞, 常来~
<Pudge> 趁老板不在。。
<adam8157> iMadper: 点manage payment试试 不行就把那个信用卡删掉嘛
 * jyf 老鸨亲切地对 Pudge说 客官 常来呀
<iMadper> adam8157: 点了, 没有.
<Pudge> 。。
<adam8157> iMadper: 删掉信用卡再来过
<imtxc> iMadper: 对，再点 manage payment 看看最下面
<jyf> adam8157: 可以删信用卡？
<iMadper> adam8157: imtxc: 删不了!
<adam8157> 不能么....
<iMadper>  It looks like you are attempting to remove your last payment profile, which would disable your account. If this is your intended action please goto the Settings page to deactivate your account, otherwise please add a new credit card and remove the one selected.
<jyf> 要是可以续在我的已有账户上就还不错
 * iMadper 我用我rh邮箱注册一个去...
<jyf> iMadper: 我的paypal付款过 而且我也有信用卡
<adam8157> 平时就没有Promotional Credit?
<imtxc> iMadper: 上马甲。。。
<jyf> adam8157: 删了没用 fuck
<Pudge> iMadper: eason演唱会，我准备买票了
<Pudge> 好激动
<iMadper> Pudge: 赞!
<Pudge> iMadper: 今天开始买票，下班去抢
<iMadper> Pudge: 北京场?
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。巴黎场
<iMadper> adam8157: http://www.kernelhub.org/?msg=369992&p=2
<iMadper> Pudge: ... 赞...
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Matt Fleming - [GIT PULL] EFI urgent fixes - The Linux Kernel Hub
<iMadper> adam8157: 我的patch成了urgent fixes了..
<adam8157> iMadper: 赞
<happyaron> iMadper: 恭喜
<adam8157> iMadper: 为啥timestamp的会有问题?
<jyf> imtxc: 我的信用卡添加完了 他是月底自动扣费是把？
<Pudge> iMadper: 叼爆了
<Pudge> iMadper: 不炫耀还是好朋友
<iMadper> adam8157: 不是timestamp有问题, 而是pstore需要backend提供一个id, efi-pstore提供的id不是惟一的, 所以会重名
<iMadper> Pudge: :-/
<iMadper> happyaron: :-)
<adam8157> iMadper: 哦 你改成timestamp了
<jyf> iMadper: 说到timestamp 昨天我还在想 32位的机器2038年以后怎么办？
<jyf> 还有文件系统的时间戳
<imtxc> jyf: 不会自动扣费啊
<jyf> imtxc: 那如何付费阿
<imtxc> jyf: 手动
<adam8157> jyf: 32位的时间也是64的
<imtxc> jyf: 我没用信用卡付过，不太清楚啊
<jyf> adam8157: 毛 就给了4位
<jyf> adam8157: 昨天我看比特币的协议 他就给了4位存时间戳
<jyf> 然后作者还得意洋洋地说可以用到21xx年
<adam8157> jyf: 毛, 早就处理了. 咱说的内核 和btc没关
<adam8157> jyf: btc的元时间可能不是70年
<jyf> adam8157: 看仔细 我下面还说了文件系统
<iMadper> adam8157: 改成timestamp + part + count 的组合了
<jyf> adam8157: 问题是他自己说用的unix时间戳
<jyf> imtxc: 我的paypal快没钱了
<jyf> 上面的余额还是很久以前这频道里一个小孩给我兑换的
<imtxc> jyf: 付个5刀不就行了
<adam8157> iMadper: 你注册了个新的?
<imtxc> lol
<adam8157> iMadper: 而且充值了?
<adam8157> iMadper: 之前的可以deactive了
<imtxc> 要充10刀才能收到邀请羊毛哦
<jyf> imtxc: 我一个月10刀的
<jyf> imtxc: 话说你是不是成天关注smzdm?
<adam8157> iMadper: imtxc jyf http://gizmodo.com/for-20-years-the-nuclear-launch-code-at-us-minuteman-si-1473483587?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+gizmodo/full+(Gizmodo)
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: For 20 Years the Nuclear Launch Code at US Minuteman Silos Was 00000000
<jyf> 靠
<jyf> 密码这么短
<jyf> 随便哪个值都一样阿
<adam8157> jyf: 能拿到密码箱而且能打开再加8位密码就基本没问题了
<jyf> adam8157: 他说的是solo
<jyf> 难道不是弹头的意思么
<jyf> 这个许多黑客不是都攻进去过么
<adam8157> jyf: solo是单独的意思
<jyf> 另外我很好奇为何电影里非要去抢控制箱输密码
<jyf> 难道不得物理攻击导弹头上的验证单元么
<adam8157> silo 是弹头的payload
<jyf> 就跟以前人破解软件 找到那个地址 jump就行了
<adam8157> 或者只是发射井?
<jyf> 就跟一般开车要钥匙 但是掌握原理的人也可以直接扯出电线 接一下就可以启动了
<iMadper> adam8157: 没有... 我用rh弄了个新的, 现在可以了
<adam8157> imtxc: paypal给两个账户没事儿?
<imtxc> adam8157: 我这里没事
<jyf> adam8157: 你要那么多做啥？转卖么
<adam8157> iMadper: 我们都是着急拿钱 你是着急给钱 lol
<jyf> 话说红毛家的那个openshift不也可以用么
<jyf> 我好像看到 cloud9是用那个的
<andro6778> 我很好奇红毛家的人用不用自己的fc
<jyf> who knows
<imtxc> adam8157: 打算倒卖？
<adam8157> imtxc: 不会
<imtxc> adam8157: 有一个够用了
<imtxc> adam8157: 5刀的那个就够用了
<imtxc> adam8157: 那我今后就不给你提供 shadowsocks 了哦
<adam8157> imtxc: 别介
<imtxc> adam8157: 妹哦，你都有了，还用我的，而且我那个账户还有10天刚好就到期了。。。。
<adam8157> 过几天在开始用
<adam8157> imtxc: 哦 那好的
<jyf> imtxc: 你现在用shadowsocks不觉得有什么问题么
<jyf> 我这twitter都上不去
<adam8157> imtxc: 我接着用我的cisco vpn =,=
<Houge-Langley> jyf: 毫无问题
<jyf> Houge-Langley: 你用的什么加密方式的？
<Houge-Langley> aes-256-cfb
<jyf> 我是rc4的 莫非是这里中招了
<jyf> 我换下
<Houge-Langley> 用table模式的可以面壁以下
<ninepillars> 有么有搞软件开发的兄弟？
<iMadper> ninepillars: 没, 这里只有qa和sa
<imtxc> jyf: 我的安卓手机坏掉之后，已经半个月没用了
<imtxc> jyf: 问 adam8157
<imtxc> adam8157: shadowsocks 还正常么
<ninepillars> 那有没有了解版本控制系统的？
<Houge-Langley> jyf: 除了aes-256-cfb其他我都不用。
<adam8157> jyf: 正常
<ninepillars> git, subversion, cvs等等
<iMadper> ninepillars: git会用一点儿
<Hamsten> 在树莓派上编译sdl好慢。。。
<Pudge> ninepillars: 一直svn
<Pudge> git装了5次删了5次。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 乃现在是python开发?
<Pudge> iMadper: 不是啊
<Hamsten> 一直等 ，无聊死了..
<iMadper> Pudge: php?
<Pudge> iMadper: j2ee + .net
<ninepillars> 发现一些源代码里面有类似$Rev $Date之类的标示，是什么意思？
<ninepillars> 似乎是和版本控制系统有关
<jyf> Houge-Langley: 装
<Pudge> ninepillars: 没见过。。
<jyf> python开发 那不是跟哥同行了？
<Hamsten> ^k^:测试
<^k^> Hamsten, 这只是一个测试。  23:53 
<iMadper> Pudge: 哦, 赞. j2ee
<jyf> ninepillars: 那是方便用源码管理工具在那自动填充版本和日期
<imwithye> 感觉git branch功能很好啊
<Hamsten> ^k^:北京时间
<Houge-Langley> jyf: 到不是装不装的问题，是好不好用的问题，还有你的vps抽风也是问题之一。
<jyf> git功能强大 就是命令行太随意
<Pudge> iMadper: 好不习惯，桌面软件开发多了，第一次做web的时候，点一个按钮，整个页面刷新把我震惊了。。
<ninepillars> jyf: 是通用的么？
<jyf> hg倒是命令行不错 可惜实现不行 删个历史都不好弄
<iMadper> Pudge: 呃... 没做过桌面软件, 也没做过web
<jyf> ninepillars: 不是
<^k^> Hamsten, 什么是你的真名？  23:54 
<jyf> Houge-Langley: 可能
<ninepillars> jyf: 能不能在git 下用？
<Hamsten> ^k^:晚上好
<jyf> ninepillars: 我不知道 我用hg的
<^k^> Hamsten, 您好！  23:55 
<imwithye> git 有个 叫 git flow的开发模型  我一直在用  值得推荐
<imwithye> http://nvie.com/posts/a-successful-git-branching-model/
<^k^> imwithye ... ⇪ A successful Git branching model » nvie.com
<Pudge> iMadper: 今天早上参加oracle java8 介绍会， java8居然要支持函数指针的功能了。。
<imwithye> ！！！！
<iMadper> Pudge: 函数指针... java还有指针...
<Pudge> iMadper: 就是类似的东西
<imwithye> 初学者求问 函数指针有什么用处。。。除了用函数回调还有么
<ninepillars> 现在的版本控制系统简直是汗牛充栋啊
<Pudge> imwithye: 看你怎么用
<Pudge> imwithye: 也可以不用
<adam8157> imtxc: iMadper 建议deactivate掉多余DO账户, 仅保留一个, 他家policy比较严, 有蛛丝马迹就封账户 cc jyf
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 是, 我就被ban了
<iMadper> >_<
<adam8157> 一样的IP, 信用卡 paypal之类
<adam8157> iMadper: 啊?
<iMadper> adam8157: 要我发ticket激活
<imwithye> Pudge: 因为我记得java可以用interface实现回调，所以不知道新加函数指针有什么用
<adam8157> iMadper: 准是检测到一个ip了
<iMadper> adam8157: 可能是.
<imtxc> iMadper: 不用吧
<adam8157> iMadper: 你就说先add了credit card 结果black50用不了 于是重新注册
<MeaCu1pa> 也只有git回去狭隘化用户的workflow而不是去适应他们的
<iMadper> You already have an outstanding verification ticket   <-- 每次点create都出现
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 已经发了
<adam8157> iMadper: ban的哪个? 把之前那个deactivate吧 表明诚意
<iMadper> adam8157: 好
<adam8157> imtxc: 你也小心哦
<Pudge> iMadper: 不知道，调用更直接把，反正我用不到，看项目需求
<iMadper> Pudge: 不是我问得...
<Pudge> imwithye: 。
<Pudge> iMadper: 谁让你们都是im开头
<imwithye> 哈哈
<iMadper> Pudge: ... 没事, 好在只有我一个是op, 我不开心的时候可以把他们都t了
<iMadper> Pudge: :-)
<Pudge> ..
<imwithye> 。。。。。
<ceclinux> iMadper: 这样可以公开聊了orz?
<iMadper> ceclinux: .
<hoxily> iMadper: 求 kick ~~
<Pudge> iMadper: 赶紧
<iMadper> ...
<Pudge> 客户需求必须满足
<imwithye>  ＝ ＝
<hoxily> kick就行,别ban
<iMadper> hoxily: ... 你这是为了测试?
<Pudge> ...
<jyf> adam8157: 我一直就两个账户  不过另外那个账户好像已经不活动了 现在用账户纯粹是为了让imtxc捞10刀而注册的
<hoxily> 竟然自动join回来了.
<iMadper> Pudge: 我这真是看他求我kick, 我猜出手的
<Pudge> iMadper: 不用解释啊
<ninepillars> 唉，死机了
<iMadper> Pudge: 我看你打...
<Pudge> iMadper: 那是我看他自己又回来了
<ninepillars> 各位看不看网络小说啊？
<iMadper> Pudge: 哦, 你的意思是我应该连着t?
<Pudge> ninepillars: 看过几部，后来就懒得看了，都一个样。。
<ninepillars> 推荐一部：http://www.17k.com/book/702961.html
<Pudge> iMadper: 他应该不好意思马上连进来
<^k^> ninepillars ... ⇪ 东迁战记最新章节(旌麾九指),东迁战记全文阅读-17K小说网
<iMadper> Pudge: 好吧...
<Pudge> ninepillars: 不喜欢这种题材
<hoxily> /set irc.server.freenode.autorejoin on
<ninepillars> 俺挺喜欢的
<imwithye> 有没有大神知道 ^k^是什么bot写的＝ ＝
<Pudge> ninepillars: 我喜欢有主人公光环，各种牛逼1打100，遇到的女的全是美女，各种装逼的那种
<ninepillars> 。。。。。。。。。。
<ninepillars> 那是文学AV
<Pudge> ninepillars: 我越看就越觉得作者现实中有多可怜，意淫到这种地步，我就觉得充满了自信
<iMadper> imwithye: 是ruby实现的一个
<iMadper> ^k^: 你的源码呢
<^k^> iMadper, 这是你的意见。  00:12 
<imtxc> adam8157: 不过我的新号是用旧的号码邀请的
<Pudge> imtxc: 治疗结束了？
<imtxc> Pudge: ..
<imwithye> 后天期末＝ ＝，考操作系统原理。压力巨大
<Pudge> imwithye: iMadper 给你补课，100分
<imwithye> ！！！大神带我飞
<iMadper> imwithye: 啥学校?
<imwithye> 南洋理工
<iMadper> imwithye: 高级.
<Pudge> iMadper: 是不是突然有点虚
<iMadper> imwithye: 新加坡的
<Pudge> iMadper: 我手心当时就出汗了
<iMadper> Pudge: 啥?
<iMadper> pud
<adam8157> 男阳里攻
<imwithye> 我们学 paging。好多不懂中
<iMadper> Pudge: 没理解...
<Pudge> ..
<Pudge> iMadper: 当他说出学校的时候
<iMadper> adam8157: 基蛋威武.
<jyf> 操作系统蛮好玩的阿 我一个前同事现在去纽约念博士 就跟我说他的操作系统课的作业
<jyf> 挺好玩的 自己写那些
<iMadper> Pudge: 哦, 没出汗, 我开着窗户呢, 有点儿冷
<adam8157> 师承疼教授
<imwithye> 操作系統太低層了＝ ＝代碼都看不懂。。。
<hoxily> Take the red pill means 回到现实?
<imtxc> iMadper: 激活没有
<lpy> ...
<ceclinux> 测试下。。
<Pudge> 困死了，下楼抽根烟
<Pudge> iMadper: 老板不在，一点工作动力都没有
<imwithye> ＝ ＝
<iMadper> pud
<iMadper> Pudge: 都这样
<Pudge> 坐等下班回家开搞dota2
<iMadper> ..
<ceclinux> Pudge: ...
<Pudge> iMadper: 我恨死steam了，
<imwithye> 為什麼
<Pudge> iMadper: 本来彻底删了win，就是为了戒掉dota
<imwithye> 哈哈
<Pudge> iMadper: 结果linux下dota2做的这么流畅
<Pudge> iMadper: 我忍不住要帮他们测试啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 现在linux下的流畅了?
<iMadper> Pudge: 那我也去装一个uq
<Pudge> iMadper: 巨流畅
<iMadper> Pudge: 赞!
<Pudge> iMadper: 而且内存消耗不到1g了
<iMadper> Pudge: 我擦! 你啥显卡?
<imwithye> ！！！！
<Pudge> iMadper: 之前4g内存用的逛逛的
<iMadper> Pudge: !!!!!
<Pudge> iMadper: nv 610m啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 垃圾显卡，特效全开，流畅的一逼
<iMadper> Pudge: 赞!
<iMadper> Pudge: 好消息
<Pudge> iMadper: 每天更新几百m， steam太用心linux下的dota2了
<iMadper> Pudge: 赞!
 * imwithye 頂
<iMadper> Pudge: 正在安装!
<Pudge> iMadper: 我同学的mac， 卡哭了
<iMadper> Pudge: 我擦! 开心到爆!
<Pudge> iMadper: 果断去买了台新电脑，为了玩dota2
<imwithye> Pudge: 現在還可以。。以前最低畫質都不可以
<iMadper> Pudge: 可以在mac下面开虚拟机装linux玩dota2呀!
<Pudge> imwithye: 是的，之前我完全没法玩
<Pudge> iMadper: 你可以试试，虚拟机真心跑不动dota2
<iMadper> Pudge: 可能把... 我的hd4000, 还不知道行不行呢, 集成的
<Pudge> iMadper: 显卡完全不工作，loading 半小时，一直黑屏，反正我没成功进去dota2过
<imwithye> vmware虚拟机 对显卡貌似还支持不好  我以前开war3都是花的＝ ＝
<iMadper> Pudge: ... ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 10刀给黑了
<Pudge> iMadper: 你赶紧装上试试，太流畅了，我已经完全脱离dota1了
<Pudge> iMadper: 开始不习惯，多打几盘习惯了，就舒服了，很多人性化的设计
<Pudge> iMadper: 关键linux下玩dota2，有一种在工作的感觉。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 正在安装, 求带
<iMadper> Pudge: 装好之后, 求带我
<Pudge> iMadper: 显得高端大气。
<iMadper> Pudge: 激进两年没玩了
<Pudge> iMadper: 我还没下班。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 那就以后
<Pudge> iMadper: 你要先过一个测试
<Pudge> iMadper: 几个小关
<Pudge> iMadper: 不然不能打游戏
<Pudge> iMadper: 为了防止太noob
<iMadper> Pudge: 哦, 应该没问题, 我dota基本功较好
<Pudge> iMadper: 里面几乎把把都质量局
<Pudge> iMadper: 黑店一定匹配黑店
<Pudge> iMadper: 没有秒退的
<iMadper> Pudge: 赞!
<Pudge> iMadper: 只要秒退，系统就记录，以后你匹配的时候就很难匹配上游戏了
<iMadper> Pudge: 赞!
<jyf> Pudge: 你用steam了没？
<Pudge> jyf: 我们不就正在聊steam么
<Pudge> iMadper: 而且，我最爱的pom， 模型太美了
<jyf> Pudge: 那上面还有dota2? 我以为你们在说用wine呢
<iMadper> Pudge: 不喜欢pom... 喜欢bat
<Pudge> jyf: 。。。只有steam有dota2啊
<Pudge> jyf: 还有啥上面能玩dota2
<Pudge> iMadper: 我不爱玩动物。。我喜欢玩美女和丑男，比如pom，屠夫。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 昆卡.
<Pudge> iMadper: 太帅了，不玩
<Pudge> iMadper: dota2，血魔，加速无上限
<Pudge> iMadper: 对面要是5个黑血，你能瞬间跑到对面基地
<iMadper> Pudge: .. ... 这么高端了...
<iMadper> Pudge: 我擦, 那我得重新学了...
<iMadper> Pudge: 求带
<Pudge> iMadper: 其实没啥变化，跟dota参数一样的，最多一点小小的变动
<Pudge> iMadper: 关键是你要适应，画面， 买东西的方式
<iMadper> Pudge: dota1我也一年半没碰了, 不知道新版本怎么样了
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 看过视频, 觉得人都认不出来了
<Pudge> iMadper: 我刚开始就很不熟悉，大部分时间蹲在泉水看东西在哪里买。。
<iMadper> Pudge: ...
<Pudge> iMadper: 然后就是打团战的时候不认识英雄，反应不过来
<jyf> Pudge: 好吧 有个叫 portal2的 那上面有没？
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 我也担心这个
<Pudge> iMadper: 经常人家把我弄死了，我才知道那tm的是地方的英雄，
<Pudge> jyf: 没听说过
<iMadper> Pudge: 小地图能看出来呀....
<Pudge> iMadper: 有人在日你，你有功夫看小地图？
<iMadper> Pudge: 人家都日你了, 你还需要看小地图?
<Pudge> iMadper: 我在思考，这是什么野怪
<iMadper> Pudge: ... ...
<Pudge> iMadper: 这么牛逼
<iMadper> Pudge: ... 好吧...
<Pudge> iMadper: 画面太漂亮了，也有不好的地方，就是英雄不那么明显了
 * iMadper 好晚了.. 睡觉觉.
<iMadper> Pudge: ... ...
<Pudge> iMadper: 88
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 你丫以后常来呀
<iMadper> Pudge: 有微信没有?!
<Pudge> 只要老板不在
<Pudge> iMadper: 我就出现
<Pudge> iMadper: 有啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 加我!
<iMadper> Pudge: 你平时微信在线不?
<Pudge> iMadper: 你加我，搜我qq好
<Pudge> iMadper: 一直在，357893157
<iMadper> Pudge: 行, 说你qq号
<Pudge> iMadper: 不过我手机没电了，回家收到了我加你
<imwithye> Pudge: 大神是在做什么工作的
<jyf> iMadper: 你们还不睡觉 是不是今晚有什么比赛/活动/优惠?
<imwithye> 通宵复习＝ ＝
<Pudge> imwithye: 我不想被踢
<jyf> 复习没用的
<jyf> 不如好好睡一觉
<iMadper> jyf: 没, 只是太久没跟 Pudge 聊天, 兴奋
<Pudge> imwithye: 我就是一码农
<jyf> 谁好了 明天才有精神在考场上胡扯
<iMadper> Pudge: 我加了
<Pudge> iMadper: 好，回家了加你
<imwithye> 只能靠想象力了
<Pudge> iMadper: 周末可以一起操作几把
<jyf> iMadper: 我看你不止是兴奋 而且还想尿尿
<Pudge> iMadper: 只要你不怕欧洲服务器卡。。
<ceclinux> ubuntu 挂了。。。
<jyf> 诶 这周感恩节 好多美剧都没更新
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 给拉黑了
<imtxc> imwithye: 快改 nick
<imwithye> imtxc: 啥
<iMadper> Pudge: ... ... 可能会卡
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥?
<Pudge> iMadper: 是的，卡，我跟国内的连过
<iMadper> Pudge: ... ...
<iMadper> Pudge: 那就不开心了
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的 do 号啊，被ban了，我的 ip 也被 ban 了
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<Pudge> iMadper: 在可以忍受的范围内
<imtxc> iMadper: Our system has flagged your account. If you feel that this determination was made in error, please open a support ticket
<Pudge> iMadper: 还有，dota2里面没有炸弹人了
<imtxc> iMadper: 果然被 adm 说中，我的新号用了原来的 paypal
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 不过幸亏用的 paypal
<Pudge> iMadper: icefrog觉得这个英雄太影响其他玩家的游戏体验，在哪边都不爽
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚才在  paypal 里面发起争议，把我的 10 刀要回来了
<iMadper> Pudge: 我超级喜欢炸弹人的... 尤其是853出门的...
<Pudge> iMadper: 人人都喜欢玩炸弹人
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  00:56 
<Pudge> iMadper: 但是人人都希望是自己玩，而不是队友或者对手。。
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~ 也对~
<Pudge> iMadper: 爽的人只有炸弹人自己。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 我喜欢对方有炸弹人
<Pudge> ima、
<iMadper> Pudge: 我只要是远程, 就一级宝石
<iMadper> Pudge: 直接去打掉雷
<Pudge> iMadper: 我不喜欢。。。赢了没快感，输了更窝心
<iMadper> Pudge: 好几次都是炸弹人直接退了
<Pudge> iMadper: 你装好了么
<Pudge> iMadper: 4g多文件要下载呢
<iMadper> Pudge: 我连着公司的vpn, 速度好慢...
<imwithye> 除了dota，有沒有搞minecraft的＝ ＝
<imtxc> test
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  01:44 
<^k^> 我的源码: http://git.oschina.net/sevkme/kk-irc-bot
<NWMonster> ...
<imtxc> 还可以嘛
<alvin_rxg> 好像我沒有存在的必要了……
<ceclinux> startnerbios又挂了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 系统偶尔会卡一下，但是cpu内存的占用率都不高，请问这是怎么回事呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452873 比如单纯看视频，只听音乐，或者打游戏，都偶尔也会卡一下，卡一下就过去了，不死机。就是系统顿一下，可能不足一秒钟的样子。搞不懂是怎么回事。因为cpu和内存占用率都不高，而且
#ubuntu-cn 2013-11-30
<hceasy> 金馆长
<adam8157> imtxc_away: ...
<abineQ> 还有谁在挖比特矿
<abineQ> http://tech.qq.com/a/20131129/002692.htm
<GODDOG> abineQ: 没钱挖
<^k^> abineQ ... ⇪ 比特币逼1100美元 新进大客户一半以上是女性 _科技_腾讯网
<GODDOG> abineQ: 这也是没办法 不过现在炒的比较欢了
<abineQ> 一个等于一部水果5S
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> 一个月挖到一个也有赚头了
<GODDOG> abineQ: 那要多少钱的显卡啊
<abineQ> GODDOG: 不用显卡，用专门的挖矿机
<abineQ> 现在流行的有烤猫USB矿机，很小的就如同一个U盘大一点
<GODDOG> abineQ: 好多钱???
<abineQ> 几百块钱一个，LOL
<abineQ> 运算能力是300多M
<GODDOG> 偶有
<GODDOG> 好东西啊
<abineQ> 还有那些大型一点的，比较贵了，吃电也多，
<abineQ> 可惜我没有挖矿机
<GODDOG> abineQ: 你是做什么,不如做个改进版
<GODDOG> abineQ: 边缘产业一定是有钱赚的
<abineQ> 在这里用的电不用钱
<GODDOG> abineQ: 我这也是 但是翻墙无能
<abineQ> 用来挖矿最好
<viktor> 大家週末上午好!
<abineQ> 嗯，
<viktor> 拉風的我又回來了
<abineQ> viktor: 拉肚子吧？
<GODDOG> abineQ: 收不回成本的
<GODDOG> abineQ: 不如直接炒
<abineQ> GODDOG: 成本就是买矿机的成本而已
<viktor> abineQ 聽說你最近病重,要不要以後給你燒點紙呀?
<abineQ> 电费不用钱
<GODDOG> abineQ: 在网上了解了一下那个矿机成本不过50哎
<abineQ> GODDOG: 自己做出来肯定不止50
<abineQ> 批量生产才能有那样的成本了
<GODDOG> abineQ: 你知道树莓派吗?
<abineQ> GODDOG: 我现在就在用树莓派
<GODDOG> 中国人盗版成中国派之后成本只有原来的三分之一
<GODDOG> abineQ: 中国有家方糖科技 就是这样
<GODDOG> abineQ: 还外挂了硬盘
<iMadper> 你们用树莓派干嘛?
<iMadper> 我总觉得, 这货除了学习目的之外, 就没别的用处了
<GODDOG> 从那之后我就觉得科技制造业挣钱挣得多
<abineQ> iMadper: 干坏事
<GODDOG> iMadper: 装b
<GODDOG> iMadper: 神器
<iMadper> GODDOG: 怎么就神器了?
<abineQ> iMadper: 比如无线网络，
<GODDOG> iMadper: 在不懂的人面前装b啊
<iMadper> abineQ: 啥无线网络? 树莓派能提供你上网?
<abineQ> iMadper: 可以在树莓派上安装一个KALI
<iMadper> GODDOG: 有树莓派 != 懂
<iMadper> abineQ: 然后呢?
<abineQ> 用来扫描无线网络
<abineQ> 然后，
<GODDOG> iMadper: 所以说是装B啊
 * iMadper 廉价nas秒杀树莓派
<iMadper> GODDOG: 恩, 不好意思拿个破板子装....
<iMadper> GODDOG: 太丑
<abineQ> iMadper: Nas只能是Nas
<iMadper> abineQ: 树莓派也没提供啥额外的功能
<abineQ> iMadper: 可以变成无线路由器
<iMadper> abineQ: 那我买个路由器好不好....
<abineQ> 可以安装OpenELEC
<iMadper> abineQ: 性能比这个好多了
<abineQ> 路由器可以安装OpenELEC么？
<iMadper> abineQ: 干嘛的?
<iMadper> abineQ: 哦, xbmc...
<abineQ> 路由器等让老电视上网么？
<iMadper> abineQ: nas刻意
<iMadper> 可以
<iMadper> abineQ: 而且, 电视本身就可以呀
<abineQ> iMadper: 老电视，
<abineQ> 没有网络接口的那种老电视
<iMadper> abineQ: ... 换了吧
<abineQ> 换干啥，还能用啊，
<abineQ> 换了得多少钱啊
<iMadper> abineQ: 是说, 没有vga, 没有hdmi, 只有三色差线?
<abineQ> 嗯，
<abineQ> 正是正是
<iMadper> abineQ: 好机器.
<abineQ> iMadper: 松下的
<GODDOG> iMadper: 有hdmi的
<abineQ> 21寸彩电
<iMadper> GODDOG: 我们在说老电视...
<abineQ> iMadper: 可以用来当作一个无线网络播放器
<abineQ> 用手机当遥控器
<iMadper> abineQ: 哦
<abineQ> iMadper: 通过树莓派连接到网上，播放百度上的歌曲
<iMadper> abineQ: 哦.
<iMadper> abineQ: 所以就是块儿板子
<abineQ> 每天有源源不断的音乐听
<abineQ> LOL
 * iMadper 板子东西, 周立功, arm之友, 树莓派, 都不是一样的东西吗... 有必要普通用户买个树莓派?
<abineQ> iMadper: 树莓派就是用来折腾的，有众多的网络资源
<iMadper> abineQ: 你这让卖小米盒子的那个sb怎么活?
<abineQ> 小米那些都是僵硬了
<abineQ> 有啥折腾的余地
<iMadper> abineQ: 看个电视而已
<abineQ> iMadper: 又不止看电视
<iMadper> abineQ: 那你为啥买树莓派, 不买别的板子?
<iMadper> abineQ: 是块儿板子, 就有这些功能基本上
<abineQ> iMadper: 因为树莓派拥有众多的资源啊
<iMadper> abineQ: 都差不多其实
<abineQ> iMadper: 你买别的板子，网上的资源很少
<iMadper> abineQ: 都是arm的, 资源区别能有多大?
<adam8157> iMadper: 骚年来个shadowsocks... 我的vpn貌似和小区isp合不来
<abineQ> iMadper: 树莓派已经成为一个平台了
<iMadper> adam8157: 你自己装shadowsock, 我把config文件发你邮箱?
<adam8157> iMadper: 小窗给我就好了
<abineQ> iMadper: 其他人的板子还只是一个产品而已
<adam8157> iMadper: 你申诉成功了?
<abineQ> iMadper: 有人源源不断为这个平台添加应用
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩!
<iMadper> abineQ: 你还用过什么板子?
<adam8157> iMadper: 呵呵
<adam8157> iMadper: 估计被@rh的邮箱震住了
<iMadper> adam8157: 不会吧.....
<iMadper> adam8157: 他们可能不知道rh是啥...
<iMadper> adam8157: 处理ticket的人又不是sa
<adam8157> iMadper: 搞vps的不知道?
<iMadper> adam8157: 那帮工程师或许知道, 这种小妹子八成不知道
<iMadper> adam8157: 是不是速度很赞?!
<adam8157> iMadper: 大赞, 等我vpn到期了的...
<iMadper> adam8157: 我这个贵
<adam8157> iMadper: 10$的?
<iMadper> adam8157: 5 rmb/month
<iMadper> adam8157: 我以前用的4 rmb/month
<adam8157> iMadper: 卧槽....
<adam8157> iMadper: killwall的50一年的也不错
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 没用过哦.... 我这个看youtube 720p没压力, 我已经满足了
<adam8157> 郭的vpn在公司很好用, 但是各种和小区宽带合不来
<adam8157> iMadper: 这是哪家
<iMadper> 锅
<iMadper> adam8157: 国内的一个人搞得
<iMadper> adam8157: 服务器在日本
<adam8157> oh
<iMadper> adam8157: 他有不少服务器, 可以随时自助切换
<adam8157> iMadper: ip不就变了?
<iMadper> adam8157: 重新用个.config文件就行了呀....
<adam8157> 他也不整个域名指过去
<iMadper> adam8157: 哈哈, 快就行了, 别抱怨了~
<adam8157> 然 然
<iMadper> adam8157: [PATCH] UEFI: Don't use UEFI time services on 32-bit   我擦, MJG的patch真吓人...
<iMadper> adam8157: 不让用time service了....
<adam8157> iMadper: 又给你改回去了?
<iMadper> adam8157: 不敢...
<iMadper> adam8157: 这个mjg刚发的, 整套论呢
<iMadper> 讨论
 * iMadper 有个渣渣输入法
<iMadper> adam8157: 对了, 上次rh有个人, backport, 1600+patch, 然后发了一个18w+行的邮件
<iMadper> adam8157: 然后我在memo-list问了一下, 谁负责review and ack 这个patchset
<adam8157> iMadper: 我第一次发500多K的patch的时候 直接被我司大胡子说给我pull request
<iMadper> adam8157: 这么大的patch....
<adam8157> iMadper: 忘了是怎么回事儿了
<iMadper> adam8157: ...
 * adam8157 洗脸去
<andty> 请问若用户组文件被删除，是不是新建用户时会提示无法锁定/etc/group呢
<andty> iMadper: 你好~
<iMadper> andty: 你好.
<andty> iMadper: 请问一下，自从我删除/home独立分区后，重新将/home修改加挂到/目录下后，现在在恢复模式下无法新建用户和用户组，提示无法锁定/etc/group ,我也删除了/etc/group.lock文件，错误依然出现
<iMadper> andty: 不会.
<andty> iMadper: 是不是不可以像WIN那样安装修复，只能重新安装系统呢
<iMadper> andty: 我不会呀....
<andty> iMadper: 嗯，谢谢
<iMadper> andty: 我又不会, 不用谢我
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 偶然发现一个好玩的东西 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452882 自己瞎做实验的时候偶然发现的。 Code: #include <iostream> #include <string> using namespace std; class Constants { public:    static const int INT; }; const int Constants::INT = 10; int main() {    cout << &Constants::INT << endl; } 上面那个是正常的，底下的那个就会链接出错哈~ C
<^k^> ─> ode: #include <iostream> #include <string> using namespace std; class Constants { public:    static const int INT = 10; }; int main() {   …
<andty> iMadper: 至少你回复过咯~
<iMadper> andty: :-)
<iMadper> andty: 你点名问我, 我回复一下也不是出于本意
<iMadper> andty: 你提问得时候如果不带我名字, 这个问题我是不会回复的.
<andty> iMadper: 是因为 我没有看提问智慧的原因还是个人原因呢~
<andty> ^k^: 机器人？？
<iMadper> andty: 因为我不会
<^k^> andty, 机器人统治。  11:15 
<iMadper> andty: 我没干过这事...
<andty> ^k^: 1+1等于 ？
<^k^> andty, 你试图阻止更多的人战斗？  11:15 
<iMadper> ^k^: 回答的好, 真精确
<^k^> iMadper, 我试着给最好的答复，我可以。  11:16 
<andty> iMadper: 如果删除用户组文件，能够新建吗，
<andty> ^k^: 阿姨
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 飞一样的速度！e18第四个alpha版发布！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452884 EFL 1.8 Beta 2 + Enlightenment 0.18 Alpha 4 & Terminology 0.4 Alpha 4 We are pleased to announce that our second Beta release (Beta 2) of EFL 1.8 is now available for download at: http://download.enlightenment.org/rel The relevant components are: http://download.enlightenment.org/rel/l ... ta2.
<^k^> ─> tar.gz <!--
<iMadper> andty: 用户/用户组/权限管理 相关的东西, 都不要问我, 我不会.
<^k^> andty, 你只有几个朋友？  11:17 
<abineQ> andty: 你试一试就知道能不能了
<abineQ> andty: 在虚拟机系统里面
<andty> ^k^: sudo KK
<^k^> andty, 你是艺术？  11:17 
<andty> abineQ: 现在我是真机这么做了，我想之前/home目录下应该存放着帐户一切文件，现在我格掉了，想重建也新建不了
<abineQ> ？
<andty> ^k^: rm /admin/^K^/
<abineQ> andty: 你想要恢复原来的文件？
<^k^> andty, 什么是你最喜欢的颜色。  11:20 
<andty> abineQ: 不是，原来的文件都已经格式化了，之前/home是单 独分区，然后 分区被我格了，现在是加挂在/分区下，
<abineQ> 嗯
<andty> abineQ: 导致之前创建的帐户无法使用，现在也无法创建新用户　，所以求解~
<abineQ> andty: ？
<andty> 在恢复模式下ＲＯＯＴ新建用户都是提示/etc/group被锁定，无法新建
<abineQ> andty: 你慢慢研究，还没遇到这样的问题
<abineQ> 我也无法回答你的问题
<andty> ~~，看样子只能重装系统了
<IronWard> 有livecd没
<andty> 有
<IronWard> 重新copy一份 group
<IronWard> 跟恢复root密码一个道理
<andty> 进不去Live cd 提示 无法挂载 ubuntu 12.04.3 Lts i386 下面提示
<andty> error mounting: mount exited with exit code 21:
<andty> fuse:mount failed:device or resource busy
<IronWard> 等等... 看看有没 /etc/group.lock
<andty> 看过了，没有查到
<IronWard> 虚拟机啊？
 * IronWard 没玩过虚拟机
<andty> 是真机，不是虚拟机
<IronWard> 你用livecd启动机器
<andty> 嗯，现在已经进入live 系统了
<IronWard> mount你的ubuntu分区
<andty> 但是进入系统却无法查看到live cd 里的文件
<IronWard> cd /
<IronWard> ls
<IronWard> 啥都没有？
<andty> 不是啥都没有，而是弹出错误，无法挂载 ubuntu 12.04.3 Lts i386
<andty> error mounting: mount exited with exit code 21:fuse:mount failed:device or resource busy
<IronWard> 错误是啥时候报的...
<IronWard> 是不是已经mount过了？
<andty> 每次我点Live cd这个盘的时候就弹出来
<jusss> onlylove咋没来
<IronWard> 点 live cd 这个盘？不对啊兄弟
<andty> 我在live cd图形界面下，点文件系统里点左边U盘时弹出来
<IronWard> 你的 live cd 是 usb 还是 dvd
<andty> USB的
<jusss> Pudge: 擦，你竟然在
<IronWard> 你重启机器，进bios, 选从 usb-hdd 启动
<andty> 嗯，现在就是用USB启动的，然后试用Ubuntu这个选项进的系统，对吗
<IronWard> 不晓得。还有别的选项没
<andty> 有的，两个选 项，一个试用，一个安装、
<IronWard> live cd 能进命令行环境吗...
<jusss> IronWard: git是什么？
<andty> 打开终端就可以
<IronWard> jusss, google之...听过 没用过
<jusss> IronWard: -
<jusss> 谁给我讲下git
<iMadper> jusss: 说你的问题
<IronWard> andty, 嗯，当前是啥账户？ sudo su 看看能否切换到root
<iMadper> jusss: 讲git, 不停的讲, 两天
<iMadper> jusss: 谁会给你讲?!
<jusss> iMadper: git是在装系统时是默认安装的吗？arch
<andty> IronWard: 现在运行的是类似WIN下的PE，好像没有ROOT之分
<iMadper> jusss: 不是.
 * iMadper 真是废话的一个问题
<jusss> iMadper: git和github又是什么关系
<iMadper> jusss: 没关系.
<IronWard> andty, whoami 显示啥...
<iMadper> https://github.com/vhf/free-programming-books/blob/master/free-programming-books.md#git    <--- jusss
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: free-programming-books/free-programming-books.md at master · vhf/free-programming-books · GitHub
<andty> ubuntu
<andty> IronWard: ubuntu因为进的是live cd的系统
<IronWard> andty, sudo su
<andty> 对了
<andty> 是管理员了
<IronWard> andty, whoami 显示 root 吗
<andty> IronWard: 是管理员了
<andty> IronWard: 嗯，现在是ROOT了
<IronWard> andty, mount你的ubuntu root分区
<IronWard> andty, 你硬盘上的ubuntu在哪个分区？
<andty> IronWard: 第一主分区
<IronWard> andty, 你 ls /dev/sd* 看看...
<iMadper> lsblk
<andty> IronWard: 出现黄字 /dev/sda  /dev/sda2 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb5 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb /dev/sdb2 /dev/sdb4
<IronWard> andty, 哪个是你的ubuntu root分区啊
<IronWard> andty, /dev/sda1 还是 /dev/sdb1
<IronWard> andty, 可以两个都 mount了看看
<jusss> 还是不懂
<jusss> git和dropbox像吗？
<IronWard> andty, 先随便找个目录，比如 /mnt/xxx，然后 mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/xxx
<andty> IronWard: 你说的ubuntu分区是指U盘里的还是硬盘安装的
<IronWard> andty, 硬盘啊
<IronWard> andty, 思路就是在livecd里 修改你硬盘上的ubuntu里的文件...
<iMadper> jusss: 自己去试试看就知道了
<jusss> iMadper: 哦，现在只有手机，没电脑
<iMadper> jusss: 那就去查查wiki
<andty> IronWard: 嗯，知道。刚刚我mount sev/sda 提示已经挂载
<jusss> iMadper: wiki已经看了，感觉和dropbox很像…
<andty> IronWard: 现在我搞不清哪一个是U盘 Live cd的名称，我想挂载那个
<IronWard> andty,  不用挂live cd了啊
<andty> 不用挂live CD的话，现在是可以读取硬盘上ubuntu的文件了
<IronWard> andty,  能看到 /mnt/xxx/etc/group 吗
<andty> IronWard: 能看到，我在图形界下能直接打开
<IronWard> andty, 那应该没问题啊。真的没有 group.lock ?
<IronWard> andty, group 文件的权限对不对
<IronWard> andty, 应该是 rw-r--r--
<andty> IronWard: 真的没有LOCK文件，倒是有一个group-这个名字的和group并排
<IronWard> andty, group- 的权限是 rw-------
<andty> IronWard: 文件属性是所有者和群级ROOT ,ROOT可以读写，其它两个是只读
<IronWard> andty, group- 呢？
<andty> IronWard: 对，都和你说的一样
<andty> IronWard: ROOT读写，其它无权限
<andty> IronWard: 现在打开group文件，里面是之前帐户信息，需要修改哪里吗
<IronWard> andty, 不用
<IronWard> andty, ls -a /etc/*.lock
<IronWard> andty, 看看有啥lock
<andty> IronWard: 无法访问/etc/*.lock 没有那个文件或目录
<IronWard> andty, ls -a 硬盘ubuntu的/etc/*.lock
<IronWard> andty, 不是livecd 的
<andty> IronWard: 要哪个命令才能转到sdb1那里呢
<IronWard> andty, mount一下 /dev/sdb1 再cd过去啊
<andty> IronWard: 加载后我cd /dev/sdb1提示cd /dev/sdb1 不是目录
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  12:20 
<IronWard> andty, 不是 cd /dev/sdb1, 是 cd 你mount的文件夹
<andty> IronWard: 那应该是先mount /dev/sdb1 /etc/ 这个命令吗
<IronWard> andty, 别mount到 /etc里。。。mount到一个空白目录。比如 /mnt/sdb1
<IronWard> andty, mkdir /mnt/sdb1 && mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1
<onlylove> IronWard: 你让他先mkdir，不然没有目录一样挂不上
<andty> IronWard: 出现特殊设备 dev/sdb1 不存在，奇怪，明明是有的，怎么会不存在
<IronWard> andty, /dev/sdb1
<onlylove> andty: ls /dev |grep sdb
<iMadper> lsblk
<andty> IronWard: 权限不够
<IronWard> onlylove, 刚才ls过，有的
<andty> ROOT，当前已经是ROOT
<IronWard> andty, 晕... root 居然不能 mount ?
<andty> 难道这个问题具有挑战性~~！
<iMadper> 权限不够不是这个提斯好
<iMadper> 不是这个提示
<iMadper> andty: 不是这个问题具有挑战性, 而是我们没有办法直接操作机器和观察结果
<andty> IronWard: 我是打入/dev/sdb1 提示权限不够
<andty> 说的也是~
<IronWard> ........
<iMadper> IronWard: 你是谁的马甲?
<IronWard> andty, 你先 mkdir /mnt/sdb1
<IronWard> iMadper, 不是马甲...
<iMadper> IronWard: 那是好久不来了?
<IronWard> iMadper, 嗯不常来啊
<iMadper> IronWard: 怎么我在这里这么久, 对你没印象
<IronWard> iMadper, 我就偶尔晃一下...
<iMadper> IronWard: 恩
<andty> IronWard: 提示无法创建，文件已经存在
<vanishing> 对我有印象么 :D
<iMadper> andty: 你难得逮住 IronWard , 一定要抓住机会, 好好问问他
<IronWard> andty, mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1
<iMadper> vanishing: 没.
<vanishing> 是吧。。
<iMadper> vanishing: 马甲?
<andty> 知道，他很热心的，我感激~
<vanishing> 不是。。。
<iMadper> vanishing: 新人?
<vanishing> 也不是。。
<iMadper> vanishing: 死了好久又回来诈尸的?
<vanishing> 算是。。。
<andty> IronWard: 打入mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1无提示，位置也依然不变
<vanishing> 经常在 #ubuntu晃的。。以前来#ubuntu-cn
<IronWard> andty, cd /mnt/sdb1
<IronWard> andty, ls
<IronWard> andty, 应该能看见东西了
<andty> IronWard: 能了，现在进了
<andty> IronWard: 现在在/mnt/sdb1位置了
<IronWard> andty, ls etc
<andty> IronWard: 出现很多
<andty> IronWard: 无group。lock文件
<IronWard> andty, cd etc
<IronWard> andty, 然后 ls -a *.lock
<IronWard> andty, 注意不是 cd /etc 是 cd etc
<andty> 对，操作结果是没有那个文件或目录
<iMadper> ... 联网, 开ssh...
<andty> IronWard: 提示没有那个文件或目录
<IronWard> andty, sdb1 是你 ubuntu的 分区吧？
<andty> IronWard: 嗯，保证是的
<andty> IronWard: 硬盘第一分区没错的
<iMadper> 其实, 我觉得, 你可以在http://paste.ubuntu.com/贴出来你的lsblk输出给 IronWard 来参考
<IronWard> andty, 那不知道为啥 group 被锁了
<andty> IronWard: 无法删除重建吗
<andty> iMadper: 需要怎么操作呢，刚才那个网址
<IronWard> andty, 删除重建估计也没解决问题
<iMadper> 算我没说吧
<IronWard> andty, 因为没找到group被锁的原因啊...
<andty> IronWard: 按道理说，这些放在/目录下，我删除/home分区不会受影响的吧
<IronWard> andty, 不会
<andty> IronWard: 就昨天我修复引导，会不会跟这个有关系呢
<IronWard> andty, 不会...
<andty> IronWard: 我应该怎么操作才能将输出传给你看呢
<IronWard> andty, 兄弟...在折腾分区和引导记录前 先学学linux基本知识和命令啥的...
<IronWard> andty, 一定要会在命令行下生存。。。不然哪天X挂了就完蛋了
<andty> IronWard: 一言难尽，本来就是装这系统就是为了学习，只是朋友电脑坏了，所以 要拿这个去暂时用用，所以才要加装个WIN，没想到一波N折了
<hoxily> andty: 我玩了一年多的虚拟机
<IronWard> andty, 朋友电脑为啥不直接上win...
<hoxily> 瞎折腾
<andty> IronWard: 嗯，现在买了本RED hat的书，感觉差不多
<IronWard> andty, 哦哦理解错了
<iMadper> andty: 我擦, redhat还有书..
<IronWard> andty, 别买书。计算机的书 80% 没用
<iMadper> IronWard: ....
<andty> IronWard: Ｌinux对我的诱惑比较大，ＷＩＮ7不想用，想过渡　过来
<iMadper> IronWard: .... 多数有用吧...
<IronWard> iMadper, 纸质的我没看过几本...
<andty> IronWard: 那书看起来比较死板，一板一眼，不怎么灵活
<onlylove> IronWard: 你让o'reilly情何以堪
<iMadper> IronWard: 我看了不少有用的...
<IronWard> onlylove, 老外的不算...
<iMadper> IronWard: perl/ruby/c/os
<IronWard> onlylove, iMadper 我说的是国内出版社出的计算机的各种书...
<iMadper> IronWard: ... ...
<andty> IronWard: 现在我这系统一定得全新安装还是可以跟win系统一样修复安装呢
<andty> 我有live cd U盘
<andty> IronWard: 还是现在在图形界面修改group这个文件配置 ，手动加用户呢
<IronWard> andty, 你电脑上 win 可以用了不？
<IronWard> andty, 倒是可以，不过麻烦
<GODDOG> andty: 用tmux 你对文件的操作能直接显示在对方文件上
<andty> IronWard: 那台电脑的win7能用，但是。。昨天我把引导修复成Ubuntu 了
<andty> IronWard: 现在是一台上网寻求解决，那台就在操作
<IronWard> andty, grub现在能引导win7吗？
<iMadper> andty: 安装os-prober, 然后重新生成grub.cfg
<andty> IronWard: 现在引导不了了，因为ubuntu问题没解决，所以我昨天引导给弄成这个
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 用脚本合成MPlayer播放同步双字幕 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452890 http://yuenhoe.com/merge2ass.sh 脚本的使用方法非常简单。使其可执行，然后提供视频文件，第一个字幕文件，然后是第二个。你也可以运行该脚本不带参数，它会显示一个不错的帮助信息。 chmod +x merge2ass.sh ./merge2ass.sh yourmoviefile.format s
<iMadper> andty: 安装os-prober, 然后重新生成grub.cfg
<andty> iMadper: 嗯，正在百度这个软件
<iMadper> andty: apt-get install os-prober
<IronWard> iMadper, 他现在是 live cd...
<iMadper> IronWard: 那就chroot过去装
<IronWard> iMadper, 嗯...麻烦...
<andty> iMadper: 操作apt-get install os-prober 显示已经是最新版本
<iMadper> andty: 先chroot过去
<andty> IronWard: 不止是麻烦，现在live cd 文件打不开
<iMadper> andty: 然后安装, 然后生成新的grub.cfg
<IronWard> andty, 先别
<IronWard> andty, 你已经在live cd下了 不用打开livecd
<andty> IronWard: 这样的话，我复制过去的话，那么原先先创建的用户 将被替换，对吗
<IronWard> andty, 你先看看 /mnt/sdb1/etc/fstab
<IronWard> andty, 看看有哪些分区要mount
 * iMadper 怀念 arch-chroot
<IronWard> andty, 从哪复制...
<andty> IronWard: 可以从Iive 系统复制吗
<IronWard> andty, 不要...
<IronWard> andty, 你把 /mnt/sdb1/etc/fstab 的内容贴到 http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<andty> IronWard: 好
<andty> IronWard: 网络也不上了了~~
<andty> IronWard: 用游客帐户能提权吗
 * jiero 摸摸 iMadper
 * iMadper 午睡前抱抱 jiero 
<jiero> iMadper: 午睡啊。太乖了。。。
 * imwithye 刚起床。。。。
<iMadper> 困 zzzZZZ
<andty> IronWard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6497529/
<andty> IronWard: 这个是fstab文件内容
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • py 文件在终端执行提示错误，在Eclipse中能正确执行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452891 Eclipse+Pydev写了一段程序，用于将xls文件转换成html的， 开始在Eclipse中能正确转换，在终端用Python命令也能成功转换 昨天安装了web.py之后，在Eclipse中还是能正确转换，但是在终端执行就提示如下错误： UnicodeDe
<IronWard> andty, 你这个fstab是谁写的.........不对挖
<IronWard> andty, /dev/sdb1既mount到/又mount到/home
<IronWard> andty, 难怪了.......
<IronWard> andty, 看来问题在这里...
<IronWard> andty, fstab里把有 /home 字样的那行最前面加个符号 #
<andty> IronWard: 是我自己 改编的~
<IronWard> andty, 然后重启进硬盘的ubuntu应该没问题了
<andty> IronWard: 就是这段我自己 弄的
<andty> IronWard: /home那一段不是已经有#号了吗
<jiero> 要死了
<IronWard> andty, 第12行 没有啊
<andty> IronWard: 刚才看错了，确实没有
<andty> IronWard: 那个文件是只读属性，mount -n -o remount,rw / 打这个命令对吗
<IronWard> andty, 用root权限改
<andty> IronWard: 已经是ROOT了，
<IronWard> andty, root应该可以写 fstab的
<andty> IronWard: 加#跟删除是一样的吧
<IronWard> andty, 对
<andty> IronWard: can't open file for writing保存时提示这个
<IronWard> andty, 你用啥工具编辑的...
<andty> IronWard: VI
<jiero>  。看到论坛的帖子，突然想到可以把笔记本电脑当台灯用啊。
<jiero> imtxc: 是不是，笔记本的屏幕可以当台灯对把
<pipe008> java 练手。用open还是orcale?
<IronWard> andty, 保存时用 wq!
<andty> IronWard: 同样的提示，昨天我也修改过，忘了用哪个命令改属性了
<IronWard> andty, ls -l /mnt/sdb1/etc/fstab
<GODDOG-telephone> jiero: 可以
<andty> IronWard: 我现在用的是恢复模式里的ROOT管理员，不是Live cd系统了，应该直接etc/fstabyi 就可以吗
<jiero> GODDOG-telephone: 看到论坛里有人买了300元的国产龙芯笔记本——肯定是用来当台灯的
<IronWard> andty, 嗯...
<GODDOG-telephone> jiero: .没钱
<andty> IronWard: 没有这样的文件或目录
<IronWard> jiero, 百度 龙芯 吧。。。很多人买的
<IronWard> andty, /etc/fstab
<IronWard> andty, 前面有斜线！
<jiero> IronWard: 就是台灯啊，连显卡都没硬件加速的。
<IronWard> jiero, 莫非你也买了？
<jiero> 可编程台灯
<IronWard> jiero, 好像不到300块吧
<jiero> IronWard: 早就知道了，没买
<jiero> IronWard: 看贴是运费32元
<IronWard> jiero, 买的人不少。第一批都买完了。说还有第二批的
<andty> IronWard: 提示－rw-r--r-- 1 root roor 801 Nov 29 22:26 /etc/fstab
<andty> IronWard: 这样应该 是说某时修改成功吧
<jiero> IronWard: 现在台灯都上200元了
<IronWard> andty, 应该没问题啊，为啥用root还不能改...
<jiero> GODDOG-telephone: 狗狗。
<GODDOG-telephone> 这
<viktor> 準備入手chromebook,但就是不在大陸上市!唉...
<jiero> GODDOG-telephone: 接线服务生么？
<GODDOG-telephone> 打个电话  断网一下
<GODDOG-telephone> jiero: 不是啊
<andty> IronWard: 现在的位置是root@andty-JY:/etc#
<jiero> GODDOG-telephone: 为什么我印象里 telephone是固定电话。。。
<GODDOG-telephone> 因为我的手机很笨重
<jiero> GODDOG-telephone: 超过200g的话告诉我，我没见过比我的手机还要重的
<IronWard> andty, 你应该在live cd里改fstab...
<andty> 那里改，改不了
<IronWard> andty, live cd里为啥改不了...
<IronWard> andty, 你现在已经在硬盘ubuntu里了 它已经mount错了
<andty> IronWard: 好像已经可以修改了，刚刚我打了那个打了那个命令解除了
<jiero> 女神卡卡。。。我搜telephone 出现这个，我还想，好像有个踢足球的叫卡卡吧。
<andty> IronWard: 现在在live cd 新建用户还是需要恢复模式新建好呢
<IronWard> andty, 都不用。fstab改好后启动进入ubuntu就应该没问题了
<andty> IronWard: 进不用
<andty> IronWard: 原来的用户输了密码进不去桌面
<andty> 只能以游客身份进入
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • SKYPE被微软收购，现在官网已经没有linux版的下载了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452896 SKYPE被微软收购，现在官网已经没有linux版的下载了，会不会取消 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanlif — 2013-11-30 14:25
<andty> 哈哈，笑死了，弄了半天，实际上，用游客登 入系统，然后用超级密码删除旧帐号，新建即可使用，哈哈
<IronWard> andty, 那是因为fstab已经改好了...
<andty> IronWard: 有可能，内牛满面，这个问题我弄了两天，要不是今天你帮忙，这系统怕是得重装 了
<andty> IronWard: 死了，我新建的管理员没有密码，现在老的用户也被我删了，怎么办
<IronWard> andty, root没密码？
<andty> Root我好像没设置密码
<IronWard> andty, sudo su 看看能否切换到root
<andty> 现在在恢复模式下的Root了
<andty> IronWard: passwd root
<andty> IronWard: sudo passwd root
<andty> IronWard: 运行这个命令出现unix是输入密码的吗
<IronWard> andty, 对
<andty> IronWard: 修改好了，我试一试能不能进
<andty> IronWard: root权限下修改别的用户密码是不是这个passwd 用户名，这个格式呢
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。我才记起这是星期六你休息。好吧。
<jiero> freeflying: 哦。你会说日本语么？
<freeflying> jiero, 不会
<jiero> freeflying: 怎么我突然觉得日语发音都很短，尖锐？
<jiero> freeflying: 告诉我你的感觉好么？
<freeflying> jiero, 没感觉
<jiero> freeflying: 好的。
<jiero> freeflying: 谢拉。另外，你刚才也午睡了？
<freeflying> jiero, 周六今天
<jiero> freeflying: 是否午睡属于习惯。
<andty> 各位，root权限下无法修改用户密码，提示authentication token manipulation error，请问是什么情况
 * jiero 2周之前，从下午4点睡到凌晨3点。
<freeflying> jiero, 你这是冬眠的节奏
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。
 * imwithye 每天下午一点起床 ＝ ＝
<jiero> freeflying: 起来之后感觉暖和，比傍晚19点好
<jiero> freeflying: 人类应该昼伏夜出的
<imwithye> jiero: 准确的说是程序猿。。。
<jiero> imwithye: 呃。。。我不是程序猿。不明白怎么想
<imwithye> 程序员就是把咖啡变成代码的机器＝ ＝
<jiero> imwithye: 切饼哪。。。
<imwithye> jiero: 切饼是啥子
<jiero> imwithye: 划清界限。。。
<imwithye> ＝ ＝
<jiero> imwithye: 把你的心当饼子了
<jiero> latern 。。。竟然要 chrome那个垃圾。。
<imwithye> jiero: chrome很垃圾么＝ ＝
<jiero> imwithye: 我用的时候是。
<jiero> 经常性标签卡死，美其名曰，浏览器不会崩
<imtxc> 有人在美亚买东西么
<imtxc> 凑单个钱包
<jiero> imtxc: 有人在非欧买东西吗？
<jiero> lol
<jiero> imtxc: 小兵你好。
<imtxc> jiero: ...
<jiero> imtxc: 我现在要饿死了。
<imtxc> jiero: why
<jiero> imtxc: 但什么都不想买，我是穷死鬼
<ofan> yoo
<jiero> ofan: 吃软皮香蕉啊
<jiero> ofan: 把香蕉树砍倒吃掉吧
<jiero> imtxc: 每天进食200g粮食和200g水果。
<jiero> imtxc: 2Læ°´
<imtxc> jiero: 那饿不死，放心
<jiero> imtxc: 没错，我还活蹦乱跳一下，过几天肠胃坏掉就死了
<jiero> imtxc: 有些孩子习惯把显示器亮度调到最低，我习惯调到2／3，今天调到了 100%，亮，随即拿来作台灯用了
<imtxc> jiero: 那是因为不同的显示器的原因啊
<imtxc> jiero: 我的旧笔记本不100%亮度没法儿看
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。
<imtxc> jiero: paypal 挺靠谱嘛
<jiero> imtxc: 靠谱个鸟1.。。
<jiero> imtxc: 一大堆烦人的过程
<imtxc> jiero: 昨天用 paypal 买 vps，因为跟之前的一个帐号用了同一个支付帐号，被ban了，然后直接在 paypal 里面申请争议，2分钟就退款了
<jiero> imtxc: 。paypal 。 好处就是人闲的蛋疼，坏处就是规矩特别多。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 没感觉到有啥规矩啊
<jiero> imtxc: 好吧，你不是卖东西的。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 那倒是
<jiero> imtxc: 用了同一个支付帐号这事情。
<jiero> imtxc: 每年中国同大类日用商品产量是人口数量的多少倍？5？
<jiero> 中国年产130亿双鞋
<vanishing> paypal对卖东西的据说规矩不少
<vanishing> 买东西不错
<vanishing> 用到现在没啥问题。。
<andty> imtxc: 你好吗
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • windows phone无法连接电脑 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452908 最近买了一台lumia 520，尝个鲜。 谁知连上ubuntu电脑居然无法加载，SD卡也看不到，只能充电。 是不是需要安装什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 guapizai — 2013-11-30 17:17
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • SecureCRT 7.1.3 连接报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452907 SecureCRT 7.1.3 连接报错，报错信息： The firewall " was not found in the database . This session will attempt to connect without a firewall, 如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 francs3 — 2013-11-30 17:19
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • windows phone无法连接电脑 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452908 最近买了一台lumia 520，尝个鲜。 谁知连上ubuntu电脑居然无法加载，SD卡也看不到，只能充电。 是不是需要安装什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 guapizai — 2013-11-30 17:17
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu server apache目录显示乱码问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452911 我参照了这篇文章http://blog.csdn.net/newman0708/article/details/2841297 在/etc/apache2/conf.d/charset中添加了 AddDefaultCharset GB2312 DefaultLanguage zh-cn IndexOptions Charset=GB2312 并且在/etc/apache2/sites-enable/default中的ftp（目录显示的地方）目录下添加了I
<imtxc> iMadper: jyf 你们的 vps 用的什么版本系统
<iMadper> imtxc: archlinux
<imtxc> iMadper: 昨天涌入了一大波用户
<imtxc> iMadper: 导致速度慢了很多
<iMadper> imtxc: 有可能
<jiero> iMadper: 哇。你的vps有提供 archlinux的啊
<seed777> topic
<happyaron> jiero: 找 Phoenix Nemo <mrphoenixlzx@gmail.com>
<iMadper> jiero: 是的~
<jiero> happyaron: 呃。找他干嘛？
<jiero> happyaron: 哦。你说是要 arch 的 vps 的话找他。不用了，谢拉。
<onlylove> 谁来告诉我，redhat在/etc/hosts里面的localhost主机名后面傻乎乎的加个4是啥意思
<andty> 谁为支援我，只有管理员用户名， 能进root命令行如何修改密码
<pipe008> andty: passwd 用户名
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 今天下载ubuntu13.10安装…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452915 安装过程不是一直下一步，主要是要手动设置下分区（之前一直分了两个区，一个挂载在/另外一个挂载在/home），然后设置grub引导程序安装到/dev/sda上去。 结果被grub问题给卡住了，不知道为何安装系统的时候没有把grub安装完整，将/boo
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-Custom-One-Pro-Black/dp/B008XEYT48/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1385811963&sr=8-1&keywords=Custom+One+Pro   看上去不错的样子
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro Black: Electronics
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • linux中的traceroute命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452916 发布：JB01 来源：脚本学堂 【大 中 小】本文介绍下，linux下的traceroute命令，该命令可以告诉我们信息从计算机到互联网另一端的主机是走的什么路径。有需要的朋友参考下。 本文转自：http://www.jbxue.com/LINUXjishu/14091.html 本节内容： linux下的tr
<imtxc> iMadper: 看起来很重的样子
<iMadper> imtxc: 280g
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.amazon.cn/Sennheiser-%E6%A3%AE%E6%B5%B7%E5%A1%9E%E5%B0%94-MOMENTUM%E5%A4%8D%E5%8F%A4%E8%80%B3%E6%9C%BA/dp/B009QV15DU/ref=sr_1_1?s=music-players&ie=UTF8&qid=1385811923&sr=1-1&keywords=MOMENTUM   190g
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Sennheiser 森海塞尔 MOMENTUM复古耳机-数码影音-亚马逊中国
<imtxc> iMadper: 森海就老实的等HD嘛
<andty> 2199￥、
<iMadper> imtxc: 没有啥合适的出街的耳机呀森海
<iMadper> imtxc: 据说现在, tf15坏了, 送修, 人家没货. 所以会直接发一个ue900回来
<imtxc> iMadper: ue900 更容易坏。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 对, 但是全新的, 我打算直接出了
<imtxc> iMadper: 不过价格上来说也值
<imtxc> iMadper: 擦，你的换了 ue900?
<iMadper> imtxc: 我过去送修了, 还不知道人家是不是换900回来呢
<imtxc> iMadper: ue900 的佩戴比 tf15 那好的不是一个级别吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 对, 好多了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • linux命令之ping命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452918 发布：JB01 来源： 脚本学堂 【大 中 小】 本文介绍下，linux系统下的ping命令，该命令是常用的网络命令，通常用来测试与目标主机的连通性。有需要的朋友参考下。 本节内容： linux下ping 命令的用法。 在 linux操作系统 中， ping命令 是常用的网
<iMadper> imtxc: ue900这个级别, 就可以改耳膜了把?
<^k^> ─> 络命令，它通常用来测试与目标主机的连通性。 经常会说“ping一下某机器，看是不是开着”、不能打开网 …
<imtxc> 踢飞那就是大耳孔戴的嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: 4单元
<imtxc> iMadper: 总之也是旗舰了
<imtxc> iMadper: 再上就得定制了
<iMadper> imtxc: ue900才是旗舰.
<iMadper> shuduo-afk_afk: 一个afk就够了
<iMadper> :-)
<imtxc> iMadper: 对啊， 还有 k3003 嘛
<shuduo-afk> iMadper: 在研究怎么weechat里自动改nick
<iMadper> imtxc: 一直不知道为什么会有k3003这种东西诞生
<iMadper> shuduo-afk: 我只是随便一吐, 不用介意
<imtxc> iMadper: 有钱人需要表现B格啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 有钱就直接定制呀
<hoxily> shuduo-afk: weechat的API文档超级详细.
<shuduo-afk> hoxily: 有自动idle后away并改nick的插件吗
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu系统目录结构(转) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452919 发布：thatboy 来源：Net 【大 中 小】 本文收集了一套ubuntu系统下的目录结构图，为大家展示ubuntu下的重要目录列表信息，有需要的朋友可以参考学习下。 原文地址： http://www.jbxue.com/LINUXjishu/13251.html 本节内容： Ubuntu系统 目录结构 ubuntu脚本图
<^k^> ─> 形磁盘网络 示例：Ubuntu目录的主要目录结构 / 根目录 │ ├boot/ 启动文件。所有与系统启动有关的文件都 …
<hoxily> shuduo-afk: 上官网的plugin页面搜一下,
<iMadper> shuduo-afk: http://sackheads.org/~bnaylor/spew/away_msgs.html
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: - s a c k h e a d s . o r g -
<andty> ^k^: 今晚喂了代码？这么有干劲？
<hoxily> shuduo-afk: http://weechat.org/scripts/stable/tag/away/
<^k^> hoxily ⇪ ti: WeeChat :: scripts
<^k^> andty, 那是很快。  20:00 
<hoxily> andty: 晚上好
<andty> hoxily: 哎，其实我有心事~
<hoxily> andty: 说出来听听
<iMadper> Pudge: 死没死
<andty> 跪求解决root下运行passwd 用户名，输入新密码后，出现authentication token manipulation error的方法~
<andty> hoxily: 用户登 录这一块搞不定，进不了桌面~
<shuduo> hoxily: 没一个正好合适的
<hoxily> andty: 我也不知道.你拿 authentication token manipulation error 作为关键词,找Google问问.
<andty> hoxily: 百度无结果，但愿谷哥能帮忙了~
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 忍不住了
<iMadper> andty: 问你, 你现在在试图修改谁的密码?
<andty> iMadper: 新建用户的密码~~
<iMadper> andty: 系统是livecd?
<andty> iMadper: 折腾一下午，忘了修改哪一个文件，当时是用游客身份进入桌面的，然后进帐户管理那里新建了一个用户管理员权限，然后 手贱就把之前的管理员帐户删了，
<iMadper> andty: 答非所问
<andty> iMadper: 但是新建那个新的管理员用户我都没有设置密码，
<andty> iMadper: 必须交待前提先的么
<iMadper> andty: 算了, 当我没说吧, 我去看电影...
<andty> iMadper: 现在是没有以前的密码，新建的也不知道密码，只能以游 客身份进桌面
<andty> iMadper: 系统是硬盘的
<iMadper> imtxc: hd.gg 上面没有地心引力
<alvin_rxg> Title: CNHD ChinaHDTV :: 登录 好多光棍 www.HD.gg - Powered by p2pnow.net (@ hd.gg)
<imtxc> iMadper: 团购张票去啊，有的还送爆米花呢
<iMadper> andty: 哦, 那应该可以用signle user mode
<iMadper> imtxc: 懒得出去
<onlylove> iMadper: single user mode，他知道root口令么，如果是ubuntu,可以么
<iMadper> onlylove: single user mode需要root口令吗?
<iMadper> imtxc: Elysium 好看吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 这两周只看了阿诺的那两部
<shuduo_> 谁能给发个hd.gg的邀请吗？
<iMadper> shuduo_: 不是经常开放注册嘛?
<shuduo_> iMadper, 现在是邀请制了
<iMadper> shuduo_: 经常开放注册的
<iMadper> shuduo_: 光棍节呀, 各种节日什么的
<iMadper> shuduo_: 邀请码都是留着应急用的, 比如, 某个妹子说想要, 总不能让妹子等啊~
<shuduo_> iMadper, 靠
<onlylove> iMadper: 用红帽用傻了吧，debian需要
<iMadper> onlylove: 我没用过rh的系统.
<iMadper> onlylove: 这要我说多少遍...
<onlylove> iMadper: 你不是在用rhel7么
<iMadper> iMadper :: ~ » cat /etc/issue
<iMadper> Arch Linux \r (\l)
<onlylove> iMadper: 那rhel7是怎么回事
<jusss> onlylove: 你用git吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 我又不写代码，用那高大上的东西做啥
<maxiaojun> 話說RHEL（和衍生版）single user mode不需要密碼...
<jusss> onlylove: 我想知道git是啥？
<onlylove> jusss: git就是git，代码管理工具，如果你知道版本控制这个概念，还有svn的话
<maxiaojun> 之前用那個root了之後刪了某台機器的libc。。。發現確實跪了之後再floppy引導修復。。。
<maxiaojun> jusss: http://git-scm.com/
<^k^> maxiaojun ... ⇪ Git
<iMadper> imtxc: 被 custom
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<iMadper> imtxc: 被 custom one pro 给毒到了
<imtxc> 哪里毒了
<imtxc> 外观不好看啊觉得
<iMadper> imtxc: 自己调节低音
<iMadper> imtxc: 跟koss pp一样了
<iMadper> imtxc: 16 ohm, 好推
<imtxc> iMadper: 丫就老式的等着用 tf15 或者 ue900
<andty> 单用户模式是在选择正常启动，恢复模式，win7那个界面上按E键吗
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 是在等tf15回来.
<iMadper> andty: google "linux single user mode"
<iMadper> andty: google "linux single user mode howto"
<iMadper> andty: 只问你已经查过但是查不到的问题.
<jusss> 单用户模式。。。
<jusss> init 1
<andty> iMadper: 查过，对新手来说，这个问题并不是伸手党的问题的，确实我尝试过，无果才问的，并不是一开始就来问的
<jusss> rhel系列init 1
<maxiaojun> 其實文件系統不加密，是不是別人mount了硬盤直接改/etc/shadow 也行？
<iMadper> andty: 随便一查, 一堆结果: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Boot Linux Grub Into Single User Mode
<onlylove> iMadper: 估计是百度来的，一般都是rh的那些lilo的操作，grub的应该很少讲
<onlylove> jusss: 你用ubuntu给我init1看看
<jusss> onlylove: google访问不了
<maxiaojun> 用.hk，前面加https。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 忘了ubuntu有没有init 1...只记得默认init 3好像
<onlylove> jusss: 访问不了？要给你个简单办法不？
<iMadper> onlylove: 我已经告诉他网站(google) 和关键字了(linux single user mode), 还查不到你说是啥问题?  cc andty
<jusss> onlylove: 反正debian好像是init 2
<happyaron> iMadper: 出来和你一起吹水
<onlylove> jusss: init命令在debian上就不好使
<iMadper> happyaron: 赞!
<onlylove> jusss: 你别坑小白
<jusss> onlylove: init 6和 init 0不能用？
<happyaron> jusss: 必须不能
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己去试
<andty> 我能说看不懂英文吗~
<jusss> happyaron: onlylove,不会吧，我以前难道记错了
<onlylove> andty: 有个网站叫google translate
<happyaron> jusss: 用init命令的童鞋其实都该换换方式了。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你记得是ubuntu吧？
<onlylove> jusss: debian不好使的
<iMadper> happyaron: Reboots the machine via kexec, starts the kexec.target unit. This is mostly equivalent to systemctl start kexec.target.   init 6的重启, 竟然是用kexec?!??!?!?!
<jusss> happyaron: onlylove, 可能我记成ubuntu了
<jusss> onlylove: 我的是debian 6
<jusss> onlylove: squeeze
<happyaron> iMadper: 正常吧
<andty> 为什么 我启动grub只是让我按一下OK，然后像是在修复引导而不是像网上说的有选项可选 呢
<happyaron> iMadper: 但是sb一开就不能用kexec了好像
<happyaron> andty: 阿当好
<onlylove> jusss: 你的debian6要是好使，我下周把我电脑从17楼丢下去
<adam8157> happyaron: 乖
<iMadper> happyaron: 对, 目前的实现(mjg的v4版本的patch)是这样
<iMadper> adam8157: 李老板早
<jusss> onlylove: 我下次试试，我现在都是halt -p
<adam8157> iMadper: 乖
<jusss> adam8157: debian不能init 6 init 0了？
<onlylove> jusss: 啥？加p做啥
<happyaron> iMadper: 其实以前某些版本ubuntu安装完之后好像就是直接用kexec重启进系统的
<happyaron> iMadper: 但不知道为啥貌似又没了。
<adam8157> iMadper: 我准备明天早上只穿两件儿单的去机场, 是不是有点作死
<jusss> onlylove: poweroff
<adam8157> jusss: 为啥不能
<happyaron> iMadper: kexec-tools装上貌似就会有这样的效果，直到后来systemd开始弄kexec
<iMadper> adam8157: 遗嘱写我
<onlylove> jusss: halt就可以直接poweroff好吧
<iMadper> happyaron: 哦, 我一直不知道....
<adam8157> onlylove: systemd要-p才断电
<iMadper> happyaron: 因为kexec重启快是吗?
<jusss> adam8157: happyaron和 onlylove说不能
<happyaron> iMadper: 必须的啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 快多了啊
<adam8157> 哦 没这么用过
<iMadper> happyaron: 恩, 少了硬件的检查
<happyaron> iMadper: 我手上就有几台机器，硬件初始化就将近10分钟
<happyaron> iMadper: booting kernel又一两分钟
<iMadper> happyaron: 我也有这样的机器...
<onlylove> adam8157: 啥，squeeze有systemd？
<iMadper> happyaron: 确实需要这个
<happyaron> 没kexec直接摔啊
<adam8157> onlylove: 咱是sid
<happyaron> onlylove: wheezy有啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 你看好了，jusss的是squeeze
<happyaron> onlylove: 再说阿当大神怎么能不用sid呢。
<adam8157> happyaron: 休的臊我
<adam8157> 像我妈一样用stable的才是大神
<happyaron> onlylove: 那就不知道了，那时候的内核还能使用今日的systemd么？不会起来就叫没有cgroup支持么……
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<iMadper> adam8157: ...
<andty> happyaron: 阿当好是什么
<jusss> adam8157: happyaron,onlylove, 到底还能不能init 0呀
<onlylove> jusss: 事情真多，我去试试去，
<adam8157> jusss: 你试试不就完了
<happyaron> andty: 我们叫 adam8157 阿当
<jusss> adam8157: 我现在win7...
<happyaron> jusss: 447
<iMadper> 其实我不这么叫....
<happyaron> iMadper: 我知道你们原来叫他啥
<happyaron> iMadper: 不是大家商量不那么叫了么……
<iMadper> happyaron: ... 我叫它李老板
<happyaron> iMadper: 李大爷啊
<iMadper> happyaron: ... ...
<jusss> happyaron: 447？ 权限？
<happyaron> jusss: 试试去
<iMadper> happyaron: 鉴于 /topic是我加上去的, 我就不把李老板的小说贴出来了...
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> adam8157: 你不踢 iMadper
<iMadper> happyaron: 屁! 我一直叫李老板, 你非得说李大爷
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 本人手贱，不小心弄了一下根目录，大家来看看怎么解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452921 我不小心吧/usr设成了7777权限，进不去了系统，使用livecd后，网上说drwxr-xr-x是755，我试了一下，却变成了drwsr-sr-x。。。 谁知道drwxr-xr-x应该是什么chmod方法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 czen2013 — 2013-11-30 20:21
<adam8157> happyaron: 抬辈儿是好事儿
<happyaron> 赞
<imtxc> adam8157: 保险受益人写我呗
<iMadper> ruby的书真贵... 100页的小册子要120rmb
<jusss>  本来想进vbox里用arch试下init的，发现原来arch早换了systemd...
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 诺基亚n9能实现刷入ubuntu手机操作系统不？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452925 rt，有个n9，请教下能刷入不？一定要盖世和nexus？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 small_dong — 2013-11-30 20:52
<jusss> 怎么设置权限会有4个7---“我不小心吧/usr设成了7777权限”
<jusss> onlylove: 成了吗
<jusss> onlylove: 能用init不
<onlylove> jusss: 0不能poweroff 6可以重启，问题是你的多蛋疼才用这俩命令
 * iMadper 经常用init 6重启....
<onlylove> jusss: 可以自动补全的reboot还不如init 6？
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/369019  我擦!
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 上海特价：Sennheiser 森海塞尔 IE 80 旗舰级耳机 1755元包邮_苏宁易购优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<jusss> onlylove: 以前在ubuntu里用过这俩，是 MeaCulpa教我的。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 除了0和6，剩下的都不好用，因为对debian来说，2345是一样的
<onlylove> jusss: 他貌似不用u吧，他不是用高大上的sabayo么
<jusss> onlylove: 大多数发行版都是这样的。。。估计除了rhel
<jusss> onlylove: 他是gentoo
<onlylove> jusss: 你错了，sabayo是base gentoo和ubuntu和debian的关系差不多
<onlylove> jusss: 你不能因为ubuntu是基于debian就说它是debian
<jusss> onlylove: 今年夏天在学校机房用了次2003年的Sun, 里面用的是init 5, sunos
<onlylove> jusss: 你去搜下那个发行版，名字可能不对，符号是个鸡爪子
<andty> 感谢大侠们的技术支持，谢谢，终于进入单模式，并且能修改密码了，谢谢各位，iMadper,谢谢。
<iMadper> andty: :-)
<onlylove> jusss: 我和你说，貌似墙只墙google.com和.hk
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ google.de *FROM* google.com)
<onlylove> jusss: 下次别问我上不去google怎么办
<iMadper> onlylove: jusss: http://www.google.cz/    我一直用
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Google
<jusss> onlylove: 就算google没墙，而搜出来的各种链接根本就打不开
<jusss> iMadper: 我在用 http://www.google.com/ncr
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: Google
<iMadper> jusss: ncr = 脑残人
<iMadper> jusss: 所以我不爱用
<imtxc> iMadper: 无货嘛
<jusss> iMadper: ...no country redirect
<onlylove> jusss: 靠，能转圈上g不知道怎么跳墙？
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀, 不过真便宜...
<iMadper> jusss: 怎么会...
<zodiac1111> 我还知道一个网站 不过你们不介意的话 http://goog.sinaapp.com/
<^k^> zodiac1111 ... ⇪ 穿越长城，我们可以到达世界的每一个角落！
<iMadper> Google.cz offered in: čeština
<imtxc> iMadper: 送套子最多的是不是就是 ie80 了
<iMadper> imtxc: 有可能, 10对
<iMadper> imtxc: tf15才五套
<andty> 我可以问一下大家吗，我是按这个操作进入单机模式的，ro single替换为rw single init=/bin/bash，那么我将rw single init=/bin/bash替换为ro singl是不是就变回恢复模式呢   http://blog.csdn.net/gudaoqianfu/article/details/7254700
<^k^> andty ⇪ ti: ubuntu 进入单用户模式，修改sudoers权限，修改root密码 - 孤岛纤夫的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<jusss> zodiac1111: 我用你那个网站搜了下youporn，然后我点了第一个链接，怎么进不去？
<iMadper> andty: 原封不动改回去就行.
<iMadper> andty: ... 为什么你的init=/bin/bash?! 这么凶残?
<zodiac1111> http://www.google.gg/  http://www.google.co.kr/ http://www.google.co.uz/ http://www.google.co.zw/ http://www.google.hu/webhp  http://www.google.co.in/  http://www.google.rs/  http://www.google.co.uk/  http://www.google.fr/  http://www.google.de/ ....
<^k^> zodiac1111 ⇪ ti: Google
<jusss> onlylove: 没ssh,我都一年多没上我的twitter了
<jusss> zodiac1111: 谷歌不被墙也没用，因为搜出来的链接都被墙了
<zodiac1111> jusss, 曲线救国
<jusss> zodiac1111: 如果要看到内容在blogger或某个什么wordpress什么的网站上，还是看不了呀
<onlylove> jusss: 除了墙外的网站以外，大部分链接是可以的
<jusss> onlylove: 乐乐以前有个网站，现在就上不去
<onlylove> jusss: wordpress么，就当它没有好了
<zodiac1111> jusss, 先谷歌翻墙方法,总有一些漏网之语,有渔有<。)#)))≦
<jusss> onlylove: 我以前很喜欢去乐乐的wordpress看看，现在上不去了
<andty> iMadper: 照搬那里的，压根就不懂意思
<jusss> zodiac1111: 直接给点福利，贡献个ssh或vpn号吧
<onlylove> andty: init=/bin/bash已经不是单用户这么简单了
<zodiac1111> jusss, 意义不大
<iMadper> andty: 原封不动改回去最好..
<andty> onlylove: 我也不知道，网上说怎么改就怎么改，目前没能力了解这些，~~
<andty> iMadper: 嗯，知道了
<onlylove> jusss: cjb你那不能用么
<jusss> onlylove: 不能呀
<jusss> onlylove: 你给我的ip根本就ping 不通
<andty> onlylove: 刚百度了一下，single init=/bin/bash这个是不是这个模式下，想怎么做就能怎么做，无敌级环境吗
 * iMadper cjb不被封真说不过去了... 我09年就开始用...
<onlylove> jusss: 你有没有试过一个比较争议的东西，fg
<jusss> onlylove: fg是啥
<onlylove> andty: 你可以这么理解吧
<onlylove> jusss: 那啥邪教的宣传工具
<zodiac1111> jusss, 法轮功的自由门是吧
<andty> iMadper: 为什么我修改single init=/bin/bash这个之后，重启后会自动还原成原来的ro recovery nomodeset，根本就不需要我自己手动修改
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教！关于在ext4下恢复后缀为.db的文件的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452928 手机上手贱删掉了一些文件。。因为内存是ext4的，所以特地装了个ubuntu虚拟机，现在在用extundelete但是好像没恢复出来。 之前在windows上用Raise Date Recovery 恢复了一些db文件，但是又试了好几个恢复工具，还是没有把剩
<iMadper> andty: 不知道 ro recovery nomodeset  是啥.
<jusss> onlylove: zodiac1111自由门是09年那会用的。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 那东西不太稳定，有时能用有时不能用
<jusss> onlylove: 太不靠谱了，我还是在网上找个ssh算了
<jiero> onlylove: 你家如何？
<onlylove> jiero: 我家咋了
<jiero> onlylove: 到底地震强不1？
<jiero> onlylove: 上周地震了没问你
<onlylove> jiero: 哪里地震……我不知道
<jiero> onlylove: 莱州
<onlylove> jiero: 喵！
<onlylove> jiero: 不知道，我问下我的小伙伴去
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 都没人和你说，就没问题。很小的级别
<jiero> onlylove: 我第一次感觉到地震哈
<onlylove> jiero: 你能感觉到
<jiero> onlylove: 当然，潍坊离莱州才100公里
<onlylove> jiero: 不到100,70
<onlylove> jiero: 4.6
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯。也是。我看地图算比别人告诉我的更对——应该是空中直线距离70km，行车 100km吧~
<onlylove> jiero: 没仔细算过，我爸告诉我70的，应该差不多的
<onlylove> jiero: 反正我家到济南是315公里
<onlylove> jiero: 这个是车站给的数据
<jiero> onlylove: 应该啥事没有，你家靠近的话，震的强度未必能让小花瓶动一动
<onlylove> jiero: 足够了
<onlylove> jiero: 我在家的时候，2.3都有明显感觉
<jiero> onlylove: 呃。。。你家在地震带上啊。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 不是在地震带上，那是几年前的事情了，当时我在我姨家玩呢，然后就一下，基本没人注意
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ！！求救！！如何在ext4下恢复文件名后缀为【db】的文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452932 之前手机解锁删掉了一些文件，因为手机内存是ext4的所以装了个ubuntu的虚拟机，正在试extundelete中，但好像没有【db】文件 我原先在windows上用Raise Data Recovery 恢复过一些【db】，但是不完全。 而且我试了
<jiero> onlylove: 你是小动物啊。
<onlylove> jiero: 山东整个就在环太平洋地震带上，没办法
<onlylove> jiero: 不是小动物，我在我姨家上网玩，那个屋密封好，比较安静，然后明显能感觉到
<onlylove> jiero: 当时就像在公交车上颠簸了一下的感觉
<jiero> onlylove: 我感觉到之后就立即跳起来叫奶奶注意，然后发信息在 irc上了
<jiero> onlylove: 上周6
<onlylove> jiero: 4.6说起来不小了
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯。而且不是很深 6km
<jiero> onlylove: 我以为很深呐
<onlylove> jiero: 震源这么浅？
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯。
<jiero> onlylove: 你怕余震？
<jiero>  onlylove  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/23/%23ubuntu-cn.txt
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: {"encoding"=>"gzip", 长度=>18.16 kiB, "type"=>"text/plain"}
<onlylove> jiero: 肯定啊
<jiero> onlylove: 那天辽宁好像爆发大地震了。。
<jiero> onlylove: 基本同时
<jiero> 山东烟台莱州地震今天最新消息，今天下午（2013年11月23日）13时24分和13时44分，山东省烟台市莱州市共发生两次地震，分别为2.9级地震和4.6级地震，山东多地有震感。
<jiero> 我只感觉的了 4.6级的那次。
<jiero> 23日12时18分，辽宁省辽阳市灯塔市、沈阳市苏家屯区交界(北纬41.5度，东经123.2度)发生5.1级地震，震源深度7公里。沈阳、辽阳、鞍山、抚顺等多地市民反映当地震感明显。
<onlylove> jiero: 2.9应该不会震太远
<jiero> 地震都是联锁的，有鲶鱼
<jiero> onlylove: 希望地震产生更多温泉
<onlylove> jiero: 喵的……你可以去岛国泡
<jiero> onlylove: 周围就有温泉
<onlylove> jiero: 岛国的多
<jiero> onlylove: 其实我也不在意。90岁泡温泉也罢。反正没啥意思。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 我倒是想去岛国晃一圈，不知道有没有机会
<jiero> onlylove: 有啊有啊。随便加个旅行团，喜欢日本旅行的中国人很多吧。
<onlylove> jiero: 我不喜欢跟团
<jiero> onlylove: 只要你想去，自己找机会。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 不是那种团，是那种团~
<onlylove> jiero: 哪种？我生存日语还没学会呢
<jiero> onlylove: 不是旅行社组织的团
<onlylove> jiero: 要自己去玩，最起码要懂得问路
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。你可以学基本的我想去某个地方，能告诉一下吗这样的日语吧~
<onlylove> jiero: 对方能听懂，OK，那他要是回答的我听不懂咋办
<jiero> onlylove: 写。
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
 * onlylove 想去日本拎个ultrabook回来
<jiero> onlylove:  买不起吧
<onlylove> jiero: 10万日元的机器才合软妹币6000
<jiero> onlylove: 日本是把一切价位都提高一节对把
<jiero> onlylove: 感觉日本东西都价格+50%
<onlylove> jiero: 那有咋样，敢和我朝的增值税比？
<jiero> onlylove: 说错了，是基础价格
 * onlylove 更想去日本拎个ps4回来
<jiero> onlylove: 你去领个女孩子回来吧。
<onlylove> jiero: 那个拎不起
<onlylove> jiero: 电子产品，国外比国内便宜多了
<onlylove> jiero: 国内的增值税太狠
<jiero> onlylove: 你说的是 美国吗？
<jiero> onlylove: 只有美国比中国便宜
<onlylove> jiero: 美国得有免税州
<onlylove> jiero: 日本也比中国便宜啊
<onlylove> jiero: 你去瞅瞅NEC的机器和VAIO去
<jiero> onlylove: 日本，你确定么，税可以低，但是正常卖价不低吧。
<jiero> onlylove: 呃。那是在中国故意提高价格。
<onlylove> jiero: 问题是，你在中国买东西，可以不上税么
<onlylove> jiero: 不是故意提高价格
<onlylove> jiero: 增值税17个点，接近五分之一的价格了
<jiero> onlylove: 中国算特殊地界，高端产品基本不需要打价格战
<onlylove> jiero: 就是说，如果那东西价值800块，那加上增值税，你要买，就得花一千块
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。是这样啊。
<onlylove> jiero: 靠，你还不明白增值税怎么回事啊
<jiero> onlylove: 不知道。
<jusss> onlylove: 去日本ling个妹子回来吧
<onlylove> jiero: 你没在国内开过增值税发票
<onlylove> jiero: 我原来买电脑的发票，4000的机器，原价3300
<jusss> onlylove: 今天在超市看到一妹子，唇红齿白一身黑衣很是白，又漂亮，哎
<onlylove> jusss: 你以为日本妹子那么好领？
<onlylove> jusss: 尾随之，趁没人的时候推之
<jusss> onlylove: 日本电影里不都是给个棒棒糖就可以xxoo了吗
<onlylove> jusss: 电影是电影
<onlylove> jusss: 而且xxoo的是给手机之类的吧，那叫援交
<onlylove> jusss: 还有啥问题
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。澳大利亚增值税是 10% 哈。
<jusss> onlylove: 那就去找个16岁的日本少女援交
<onlylove> jusss: 援交和跟你走是两码事
<onlylove> jusss: 你……有钱
<jusss> onlylove: 一根棒棒糖
<onlylove> jusss: 嫖妓嫖到日本去
<onlylove> jusss: 真出息
<jusss> onlylove: 援交是嫖妓？
<jiero> onlylove: 日本允许嫖妓？
<onlylove> jusss: 差很多额
<onlylove> jiero: 就算公开不行，私底下总行吧
<onlylove> jusss: g 援交
<onlylove> K，粗来干活
<onlylove> jusss: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=JumcF7BVskHbTOzaDhoXtIXouwRJDziFt6_hWabByV1LotS0Zmf6QVtCfCohuaDDiZsa3vOLHWJhD3UeZYvJea
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 援助交际_百度百科
<imtxc> 擦
<jiero> onlylove: 话说。增值税本身就是为了取回交给不知道如何善加利用社会的广大人民群众的手段。
<imtxc> onlylove: 小心被 kick
<jiero> adam8157: 大妈
<onlylove> imtxc: 你以为我愿意啊，jusss那货不明白啥意思
<onlylove> jusss: 我要是被k了，你给我报仇
<jiero> onlylove: 增值税。。。还是是商家决定的吧。
<onlylove> jusss: 要是你没那能力，别没事和我说，一根棒棒糖可以从岛国领回个妹子
<onlylove> jiero: 不是商家决定，电子产品是一类产品，手机电脑都是17的税
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.10安装vbox的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452939 装vbox需要安装那个扩展包，但是安装扩展包的时候提示 /usr/lib不属于root 这样的错误需要改/usr/lib的拥有者才行 使用这个命令 sudo chown root /usr/lib 再安装就成功了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 mobilefzb — 2013-11-30 21:57
<onlylove> jiero: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=N0WFbuNd4jYOShzC1QeOehxyLhtbnRI2nG0PKpV74mqB7bF4CBK_9WPlAOkeRdX-
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 增值税_百度百科
<jusss> onlylove: 这又不是发布黄色信息，不会被kick的
<jusss> onlylove: 你要是被k了，我去投诉去
<onlylove> jiero: 适用17%税率
<onlylove> 销售货物或者提供加工、修理修配劳务以及进口货物。
<onlylove> jusss: 投诉有毛用
<onlylove> jusss: 能让我把k我的人k着玩么
<jiero> onlylove: 笨。定价是商家决定的
<jusss> onlylove: ...以前这里喜欢玩kick，那时有 roylez
<jiero> onlylove: 定 3000， 定 4000，
<jiero> onlylove: 澳大利亚平时不搞促销，促销也力度不大
<onlylove> jiero: 同样的机器，别人定3000你定4000你肯定卖不出去，你定2500你又赔本
<jiero> onlylove: 集体控制价格不太低就行了
<jusss> onlylove: 偷偷告诉你，别告诉别人，曾经有一次ee假借我手连kick某人30次，把他的emacs都搞崩溃了，你别告诉别人哟
<jiero> onlylove: 卖3000，厂商灭了你
<onlylove> jusss: 这边用emacs的数数就知道了
<onlylove> jiero: 你的价格是由厂商决定的，实际上代理商被厂商掐着脖子
<jusss> onlylove: 别声张，你知道就行了
<onlylove> jiero: 所谓的市场指导价
<andty> :-/
<jiero> onlylove: 中国高级些的，贵点的都是跟着指导价来的。
<jiero> onlylove: 而且消费者认账
<jiero> 哈
<onlylove> jiero: 如果指导价和供货价差别不多，那商家就没啥利润了
<jiero> onlylove: 一般不会
<onlylove> jiero: 如果是一级代理商好说，那二级和三级的呢
<onlylove> jiero: 所以到了乡镇级别的时候，你就别想用指导价拿货了
<jiero> onlylove: 比如说，澳大利亚那些进口商从中国采购的，成本是1，进口运输成本1，分销时出售是4，然后到了商店价格是10，但是澳大利亚人仍然觉得便宜。
<jiero> onlylove: 这个数据我还是知道的
<onlylove> jiero: 那是因为成本是1
<jiero> onlylove: 所以中国人傻？
<onlylove> jiero: 如果成本是4可能商店价格就不是10了
<jiero> onlylove: 就是 10，我在那里学到的就是售价要是进价 2.5倍以上
<jiero> onlylove: 所以，我不想承认有时候中国人太蠢了
<onlylove> jiero: 但是电脑不是这样的
<jiero> onlylove: 电脑算那根葱。
<onlylove> jiero: 我在济南上学的时候，给一家代理商做兼职
<onlylove> jiero: 上级的利润就留了不到500块
<jiero> onlylove: 1998年，这里两个医学院教师跑2天到济南装机，就赚到了300元人民币
<onlylove> jiero: 98年和05年
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • [ubuntu 12.10]现代linux电脑如何测试游戏性能,大型3D游戏(2010年以后,类似3Dmark) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452941 [ubuntu 12.10]现代linux电脑如何测试游戏性能,大型3D游戏(2010年以后,类似3Dmark) opengl 如今都出到4.4了.据我所知,opengl 2.1以后,大概相当于directx 9.0,opengl 3.2以后的大概相当与directx 10,opengl 4
<^k^> ─> .2以后的大概相当于directx 11. 今天要说的这个,渺似是opengl 3.x下编译的,大概相当于directx10那种效果.很惊艳. …
<jiero> onlylove: 相差1个世纪啊
<onlylove> jiero: 98年的时候，电脑城三年不开张，开张吃三年
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 04年的时候，因为神舟电脑的搅局，电脑价格就下来了
<jiero> onlylove: 我突然觉得自己好老了。2003年的时候我还在画 nds 设计图。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 4980，笔记本电脑抱回家
<onlylove> jiero: 还记得恶魔
<jiero> onlylove: 结果任天堂没搞两个触摸屏，只搞了一个
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 那事情我至今还算自豪的就是我想到了GBA的下一代会是双屏幕。
<jusss> onlylove: 有什么字幕软件没，最近加了个字幕组
<onlylove> jusss: 你蛋疼到这种地步了？
<onlylove> jusss: 你是翻译还是时间轴
<jusss> onlylove: 调整字幕呀，做字幕呀，合并字幕呀，blablablah...
<jiero> onlylove: 时间轴好玩
<jiero> onlylove:  时间轴是历史
<jusss> onlylove: 没那么高级，，，调整字幕吧
<jusss> onlylove: 调整时间轴
<onlylove> jusss: 调整就是时间轴啊
<jusss> onlylove: 哦，那就是时间轴吧
<jusss> onlylove: 有什么软件
<hoxily> jusss: 魔穗字幕组? Maho.Sub?
<onlylove> jusss: 你加了字幕组，肯定有规矩，你可以看下格式要求啥的，然后他们肯定和你说，接受什么格式的，然后再详细点可能就有软件了
<jusss> hoxily: ...不是，是tlf
<jusss> onlylove: 字幕组没用linux的吧。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你随便搜下就好了，澄空学园，猪猪字幕组
<onlylove> jusss: 爱恋字幕社
<onlylove> jusss: 很多的，都有说啥软件
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<jusss> onlylove: 擦，怎么这么多字幕组，我就知道chdbits和tlf字幕组
<onlylove> jusss: 用什么无所谓，你只要把字幕弄好就好
<onlylove> jusss: 压片的，都是压动画片的，你那些是压电影的
<onlylove> jusss: 不是一路人
<jusss> onlylove: ...我就是在 里面打酱油的
<jusss> onlylove: 今天找到个字幕是分段的，于是让字幕组的人帮忙合并了一下
<jusss> onlylove: 我在里面纯打酱油，直到被kick的那天，O(∩_∩)O
<onlylove> jusss: 还让字幕组合并……你出息，那东西就类似于lrc歌词的性质
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<jusss> onlylove: 我CET4都过不去，不敢去害人呀
<onlylove> jusss: 你是时间轴
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> jusss: 翻译已经都弄好了
<onlylove> jusss: 你只要保证对上时间就行了
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己知道cet4不过，还去加字幕组，找死么
<jusss> onlylove: 找到个字幕，那个字幕是dvd版的，就是cd1 cd2两个字幕文件，而我下的是bd版的，于是需要合并2个字幕文件
<jusss> onlylove: 要不说了进去只是打酱油，等待被kick出来
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉chdbits字幕组发的字幕真的很好
<jusss> onlylove: 其次就是tlf的
<onlylove> jusss: 所以你要去打酱油，搅黄了他们？
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。chdbits不敢搞，只进了tlf的
<jusss> onlylove: 他们字幕组的好多资源都是sparks的
<jusss> onlylove: 这个sparks的网址是啥？
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道，问万能的google吧，不行就跳墙
<jusss> onlylove: 已经在问了
<jusss> iMadper: sparks的网址是啥？
<iMadper> jusss: 啥东西?
<jusss> iMadper: 你们六维应该也有很多资源后面标着sparks的吧
<iMadper> jusss: 不关注
<jusss> iMadper: 我想知道那个sparks的网站是啥
<jusss> iMadper: ...你有hdbits号没
<iMadper> jusss: 啥? 没
<onlylove> iMadper: hdbits，应该是pt吧……
<iMadper> onlylove: 猜到了
<jusss> iMadper: 你看咋俩都聊这么长时间了，把你的六维号让我玩2天吧
<iMadper> jusss: 送人了
<jusss> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> jusss: 我都离开学校了, 哪儿来那么多ipv6
<jusss> iMadper: 哦
<jusss> onlylove: 找到了“0DAY 组织。是他们压制的电影。国内的组织都是直接转的SPARKS的电影。。现在都习惯留着这个信息。”
<jusss> ofan: 你在没
<hoxily> jusss: 我在 irc.ourirc.com 服务器上发现了一个 #tlf_files 频道
<jusss> hoxily: 里面有啥？
<NWMonster> 有各种0day是吧
<hoxily> 有个bot
<NWMonster> 恩，我经常挂在那里面，下0day
<jusss> NWMonster: 你有国外0day小组的ftp吗
<NWMonster> jusss: 没有，我主要靠usenet
<NWMonster> 而且只是偶尔用，因为linux下收费的不多，常用的sn我都收集过了
<jusss> NWMonster: usenet介绍几个0day的名字？叫频道还是组名，我好长时间不上都忘了。。。
<NWMonster> 有usenet的搜索引擎，专门搜上面的
<NWMonster> 如果登录上去找确实麻烦
<jusss> NWMonster: 你用的也是aioe吗？
<NWMonster> jusss: 不是，我用的其他的
<jusss> NWMonster: 收费的？
<jusss> NWMonster: bt pt usenet 0day感觉好复杂
<NWMonster> jusss: 也是免费的，不过很慢，能忍吧，还算
<NWMonster> 其实0day很好找，google就能找，一般情况下用不上usenet和irc
<NWMonster> 国内verycd上就一大把啊
<jusss> NWMonster: verycd早挂了。。。
<jusss> NWMonster: 自从2011年
<jusss> NWMonster: 你usenet用啥软件
<NWMonster> jusss: xpn
<NWMonster> jusss: 有脚本可以解决verycd挂的问题
<jusss> NWMonster: 我以前用Pan,现在用seamonkey
<jusss> NWMonster: verycd下载需要emule吧
<NWMonster> jusss: 我主要靠迅雷和旋风的网页离线下载服务
<jusss> NWMonster: 哦
<jusss> NWMonster: 推荐几个你订阅的组吧
<NWMonster> 。。。我订阅的基本是编程相关的
<NWMonster> jusss: comp.lang.c++  comp.lang.java comp.lang.asm.x86之类的
<jusss> NWMonster: alt.comp.lang.c ?
<NWMonster> jusss: 恩，基本都是这样的
<jusss> NWMonster: 这种组半年不发一次信息吧
<NWMonster> jusss: 非常快
<NWMonster> jusss: 每天10条左右
<jusss> NWMonster: alt.comp.lang.c 一个月就发了3条信息。。。
<NWMonster> jusss: alt下没comp下的活跃
<jusss> NWMonster: 嗯
<jusss> NWMonster: comp.lang.c也太活跃了。。。
<NWMonster> jusss: 恩，层次不一，有些弱智问题，不过综合来讲还是很不错，很能提高学习的。
<jusss> NWMonster: 反正我都看不懂。。。里面倒是能经常找到一些porn链接
<Niac> pron?
<NWMonster> 。。。。
<iMadper> Niac: porn
<NWMonster> 男人们总是离不开这个话题
<Niac> i see
<jusss> iMadper: 你还没睡呀
<Niac> 只是不好意思打出那个词，才故意错的
<jusss> iMadper: 你都订阅那些组
<iMadper> jusss: 不订.
<iMadper> jusss: 我看看 c-faq就够了
<jusss> iMadper: ...这里除了蛋蛋，你们就不订？
 * jusss 擦，东西太多，我都玩不过来了
<Niac> jusss: 厉害，我都是空虚的要死
<NWMonster> 说实话，下太多porn会被抓的，尤其是某些过分内容的。
<Niac> NWMonster: 谁说的
<jusss> NWMonster: 我在天朝让老外来越国抓我呀，哈哈
<Niac> 话说我离东莞这么近，有必要去看下吗
<jusss> NWMonster: 百度贴吧里那些硬盘上有几百个G的还不是活得好好的
<Niac> jusss: 不是在线看的 吗
<wuneng> 大家好
<wuneng> 晚安
<wuneng> bye
<^k^> wuneng:点点点.  23:59 
<Niac> 话说ubuntu不能玩游戏还是很蛋疼啊
<NWMonster> Niac jusss: 我是看新闻上这样说的。。。
<NWMonster> 还好吧，我机器上现在有4个游戏
<NWMonster> teeworlds minecraft UrbanTerror HackSlashLoot
<Niac> NWMonster: 我喜欢玩解谜的
<NWMonster> Niac: 好久没玩过这类型的了，我现在喜欢玩，快速省事，或者sandbox类型的没有约束的
<jusss> NWMonster: minecraft只听说过，没玩过
<Niac> NWMonster: 也不知道明年游戏主机能进入国内不
<Niac> 电影，音乐，书，旅行，游戏都厌倦了
<Niac> 对编程的热情也被工作消磨光了
<NWMonster> 不过vm下玩win下的游戏也没阻碍吧，只要内存够大
<NWMonster> jusss: minecraft是sandbox类游戏的经典，非常不错，推荐你试试
<jusss> NWMonster: 不会编程呀。。。
<NWMonster> jusss: 那东西不需要编程，游戏啊
<NWMonster> Niac: 那种游戏主机？
<Niac> 是啊
<jusss> NWMonster: 不是说通过编程可以创造自己的东西吗
<jusss> scene组和top组还有什么sparks组，还有0day都尼玛什么关系呀，好乱呀
<Niac> 靠，加载中文字幕乱码
<Niac> 好了
<Niac> 居然还要手动设置编码格式
<NWMonster> jusss: 通过脚本来做物件的是SecondLife那样的游戏，minecraft很简单，只需要收集物品，然后组合就可以了
<NWMonster> 官方上有组合的wiki
<jusss> NWMonster: 哦
<NWMonster> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac924634 微讲堂 八次危机:中国的真实经验(1949-2009)
<^k^> NWMonster ... ⇪ 微讲堂 八次危机:中国的真实经验(1949-2009) - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 天下漫友是一家
<NWMonster> 很牛逼啊
<jusss> NWMonster: 0day的ftp服务器据说有个叫topsite?
<NWMonster> jusss: 这我真不知道
<jusss> NWMonster: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=1L1EETXGk6LmDVxrZmwOgp2mTI6CFXRVCvq29-BT0uVXcf__i2BuJ-8bxyov2KHw
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ Topsite_百度百科
<jusss> http://wenku.baidu.com/link?url=HcbeuJDmW4FlbmrmTNiwYHWvfBbgZBdiRlv-1nIXp-2MW2xhG1T4FFJbeUnZXGFuCDnMmWHatBHu_wp9Ck_AhJwRko1IsmmQg7Sm9QbZezy
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 《揭秘傻逼RAS组织》正式完整收藏版(全彩)_免费下载_百度文库
<NWMonster> 。。。文档名称很霸气
<NWMonster> 恩，国内有不少优秀的0day组织，比如WZT
<NWMonster> 原来CCG也搞，现在貌似不行了
<NWMonster> TLF也是原来比较火的一个，不过主要是电影方面
<NWMonster> 现在电影那些都靠字幕组来做了
<Guest7421> -<>-
<jusss> NWMonster: 感觉0day水好深
<Guest7421> ?!
<jusss> NWMonster: 还有什么topsite,如果那个topsite被黑了，估计也不敢上新闻。。。
<Guest7421> 夜深沉。。。
<NWMonster> jusss: 还好吧，记得早些时候CCG正火的时候，各种收人，里面比较牛逼的属刘涛涛了吧
<jusss> NWMonster: 真想围攻网络战，看看到底怎么打，让那几个组织互掐
<NWMonster> jusss: 现在国内很少有这类的了，都想着如何自己赚钱。
<NWMonster> jusss: 那都不是为了个人利用的组织，很少会出现对立的状态。
<NWMonster> jusss: 而且搞破解，也不是搞渗透的，没必要那样搞。
<jusss> NWMonster: 嗯，只是想想
<jusss> NWMonster: 会不会有某个黑客组织闲着没事干去搞一搞0day的topsite服务器，
<NWMonster> jusss: 恩，也听说过一些互掐的事情，不过那些都是小组织，里面都是小孩
<jusss> NWMonster: 掐起来一定很好玩，
<hoxily> jusss: 这么晚了还不睡
<jusss> hoxily: 马上睡
<NWMonster> jusss: 我感觉不会了，入侵topsite这种服务器完全带来不了利用和名声，纯属找骂和拉仇恨，没人会这么傻吧。
<NWMonster> *利用=利益
<jusss> NWMonster: 比如nsa cia这种呀，或者天朝的网监处
<NWMonster> jusss: 天朝抓民XX运，藏XX独那些都还抓不完，暂时没空搞侵权
<NWMonster> cia,nsa很少管，fbi倒是偶尔对美国境内的侵权服务器进行查处
<NWMonster> 而且比较直接，关了之后，帖个画，上面说这个网站侵权之类云云
<NWMonster> 国内还有明着搞的，比如吾爱破解，人人影视之流不是活的很滋润
<root____1> renren
<root____1> bt
<jusss> NWMonster: 嗯
<root____1> dgbvtshdgftrjdff?
<NWMonster> root____1: ？？
<root____1> dbg
<jusss> 睡觉去了
<NWMonster> 晚安
<jusss> 晚安
<root____1> owishilaom
<root____1> anwna!
<root____1> NWMonster: 终于打出汉文
<NWMonster> root____1: 恭喜
<root____1> NWMonster: vim中文输入法尝试否？
<imwithye> root____1: vim中文不是会很乱？还真有中文输入法？
<NWMonster> 不会乱啊
<NWMonster> 很正常
<root____1> NWMonster: 真有
<NWMonster> root____1: 直接在里面输入中文就好了
<root____1> 纯终端汉文输入也有 NWMonster：
<imwithye> NWMonster: 我用的mac，字符间距就会一大一小。。。。。。。
<imwithye> 可能设置问题撒
<root____1> 鄙人已丢弃X
<NWMonster> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1192498/screenshot.png
<^k^> NWMonster ... ⇪ image/png
<NWMonster> imwithye: 那是终端问题，可是mac的默认终端没问题啊
<root____1> 各位大侠晚安，先困会再来。。。
<NWMonster> root____1: 晚安
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 理想是美好的，显示是残酷的。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452943 抱着浓厚的兴趣想弄一下linux，然后在win7的基础上装了个Ubuntu才用了几天，安装分区就出现问题了，不知道怎么分区。。装好后用了几天，桌面上什么东西都不见了，就剩下一个鼠标了。。。都不知道怎么弄，百度来百度还是没有
<^k^> ─> 弄好。。才发现对LINUX了解太少了。。。真心想学好。。。迷茫，跪求大神指点。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 …
#ubuntu-cn 2013-12-01
<vanishing> ^用百度学linux还真心挺困难的
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • haikuos今年再次获得谷歌5千美元捐款 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452951 今年至今haikuos获得捐款2万2包括年初谷歌的5千元捐款.....这将帮助haiku明年初发布Beta版,十多年辛苦开发有望开花结果..... As mentioned in the last contract announcement article, the available funding of Haiku, Inc. was starting to dry up. It had gotten so low,
<^k^> ─> that Adrien and Paweł were told not to expect a third month of contractual development. However ... Google has contacted the project and i …
<imtxc> iMadper: 对了，昨儿亲测10号线上联通有 edge 信号的
<imtxc> iMadper: edge 数据
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 手把手教你学习jQuery http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452953 jQuery是继prototype之后又一个优秀的Javascript框架。它是轻量级的js库 ，它兼容CSS3，还兼容各种浏览器（IE 6.0+, FF 1.5+, Safari 2.0+, Opera 9.0+），jQuery2.0及后续版本将不再支持IE6/7/8浏览器。jQuery使用户能更方便地处理HTML documents、events、实现动画效果
<^k^> ─> ，并且方便地为网站提供AJAX交互。jQuery还有一个比较大的优势是，它的文档说明很全，而且各种应用也说 …
<iMadper> imtxc: 呃?
<iMadper> imtxc: 是吗? 我好久没试过了
<imtxc> iMadper: 你得关了手机的 3G 信号
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦... 明白了
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux Mint 16正式发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452954 linux mint 16于12月1日9：49分发布了，真是千呼万唤屎出来！这次的发布比较晚， http://www.linuxmint.com/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 recessburton — 2013-12-01 10:41
<jyf> imtxc: ubuntu 1204
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 请教,exim4 只能发送邮件不能接受怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452958 近期申请了一个域名把MX记录解析到本地下，使用exim4搭建邮件服务器， 测试可以正常发送邮件，但只能发外网的外部邮件，内网用户收不到，总的来说吧就是不能收邮件！哪位朋友知道具体怎么设置的啊？ 统计信
<^k^> ─> 息: 发表于 由 Learners2000 — 2013-12-01 11:42
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu硬盘安装失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452959 [[size=200]size=150]折腾了一上午，还是没能把无版图请进家门。我现在的系统是温都死7，文件格式是ntfs,总过有4个分区，c,d,e,f,看了两天的百度文献，犹豫了一个星期，昨天下定决心装无版图了。然后是准备工作，下载ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386,放在
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu哪个更新源里有texmacs1.0.7.21？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452960 ubuntu哪个更新源里有texmacs1.0.7.21？ 自己下载编译后感觉界面很丑，原来的插件貌似也有问题。那个rpm包现在官网上又没有了，只希望ubuntu源里有能自己更新了。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xibei — 2013-12-01 12:35
<quininer> 0.0
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 求工具推荐：包括二进制文件的两个多层目录的比较 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452961 有2个目录，包含了文本文件和二进制文件， 希望能够批量的比较这两个目录中的文件，是否完全相同的。 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntushh — 2013-12-01 12:39
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu硬盘安装失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452962 折腾了一上午，还是没能把无版图请进家门。我现在的系统是温都死7，文件格式是ntfs,总过有4个分区，c,d,e,f,看了两天的百度文献，犹豫了一个星期，昨天下定决心装无版图了。然后是准备工作，下载ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386,放在c盘根目录，解压出
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 求工具推荐：包括二进制文件的两个多层目录的比较 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452961 有2个目录，包含了文本文件和二进制文件， 希望能够批量的比较这两个目录中的文件，是否完全相同的。 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntushh — 2013-12-01 12:39
<jusss> help
<jusss> Use como serial 666-69696969 667-98989898, 400-45454545, 066-66,666,666 ..
<jusss>    o nada que coincida con las plantillas
<jusss> 这是什么意思？
<jusss> Acabe la instalación y reiniciar de productos de Autodesk
<jusss> onlylove: 在没
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 出来
<jusss> .Copy la solicitud de código en el keygen y generar.
<jusss> iMadper: 在没
<iMadper> jusss: just speak your BS.
<jusss> iMadper: http://code.bulix.org/gji25j-85108?raw
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: {"encoding"=>"gzip", 长度=>20.00 B, "type"=>"text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1"}
<jusss> iMadper: 这是什么语？
<jusss> iMadper: 能翻译下吗。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 别用这种无聊的东西打扰我
<jusss> iMadper: 这很重要呀
<iMadper> jusss: 你觉得我会这种语言?
<jusss> iMadper: 你知道这是什么语言吗？我下了个autocad,发现instrucciones这样写，看不懂
<iMadper> jusss: 不知道
<jusss> iMadper: 是intrucciones,而不是instruction
<iMadper> 不会!
<jusss> 谷歌翻译能翻译就好了
<jusss> 可惜我这谷歌经常抽风
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 在没
<jusss> gebjgd: 出来
<jusss> alpha080: 大师，帮我看下这是啥语言 http://code.bulix.org/gji25j-85108?raw
<void1> jusss: spanish
<jusss> void1: 太谢谢了
<jusss> void1: 我找个网站翻译下它
<jusss> void1: 太谢谢你了
<onlylove> jusss: 二货，安装个autocad那么麻烦？
<jusss> onlylove: 那怎么办，从海盗湾下了个种子，竟然是西班牙的
<onlylove> jusss: 无非是安装序列号，激活码
<jusss> onlylove: 我说怎么看着不像隐喻还这么别扭
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> jusss: 666-69696969 667-98989898, 400-45454545, 066-66,666,666
<jusss> onlylove: 下了个3.9G的，真大
<onlylove> jusss: 先三位，然后接着8位的，很明显安装序列号
<onlylove> jusss: 3.9很大么……不就一张DVD么
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 一看就没见过世面，见过需要两张DVD才能装完基本功能的么
<jusss> onlylove: 没
<jusss> onlylove: 我还是先装上
<jusss> onlylove: 需要断网吧
<onlylove> jusss: 忘了，如果是windows可能还要提权
<onlylove> jusss: 安装的时候不用断网，激活的时候需要
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，激活需要断网
<onlylove> jusss: 那个需要两张DVD的不是AUTOCAD就是了，你以后如果经常弄专用软件就知道了
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉这种软件真麻烦
<onlylove> jusss: 不麻烦，你用的时候觉得真方便
<onlylove> jusss: 激活的时候注意管理员运行，先打内存补丁
<jusss> onlylove: 什么内存补丁？
<onlylove> jusss: 靠，你哪那么多事情，那个算号器界面上有个memory patch
<onlylove> jusss: 先点那个，然后点active
<jusss> onlylove: 哦，这句话是什么意思 4.Acabe the installation and restart Autodesk Product
<onlylove> jusss: 敢情你这么大，就没用过像样的软件？
<onlylove> jusss: 还是你用的都正版
<jusss> onlylove: 没有，唯一一次装sql装了2个多小时，装上了还出毛病
<onlylove> jusss: 结束（终止）安装，重启，我不懂西班牙语
<xuxstar> xuxstar
<onlylove> jusss: 你装的啥破sql，还要2小时
<jusss> onlylove: mysql
<onlylove> jusss: mysql?are you sure?
<jusss> onlylove: 我还是先装下这个软件再说，先断下网
<onlylove> jusss: mysql那么难？
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • android上模拟ubuntu软件版本过老 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452963 gcc安装版本是4.6.3，有一些东西编译不了，更新也不行，好像感觉ARM框架最新就是4.6.3刚才有人说软件都是同步的，与框架无关，所以问下怎么能更新到最新，普通命令不好说 统计信息: 发表于 由 wszgrcy — 2013-12-01 13:42
<xuxstar> 请问下：关于bumblebee的问题，安装好之后，输入glxgears，报告XIO: fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0"
<xuxstar> after 900 requests (900 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<iMadper> xuxstar: google 怎么说?
<xuxstar> google 说sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xuxstar> 但是
<xuxstar> rm: 无法删除"/etc/X11/xorg.conf": 没有那个文件或目录
<iMadper> 噗
<iMadper> google还有没有说别的?
<xuxstar> 关于error 11的问题貌似就这个
<xuxstar> ubuntu中文论坛里也是这么解决的
<xuxstar> 而且，运行opitrun glxgears后报错XIO: fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0"
<xuxstar> after 29 requests (29 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<xuxstar> primus: warning: dropping a frame to avoid deadlock
<xuxstar> primus: warning: timeout waiting for display worker
<iMadper> imtxc_away: # Please note: if you update the linux kernel via pacman and reboot, you will lose access to your droplet!  Please don't remove 'linux' from IgnorePkg.   我擦, 不让安装新kernel... 这vps亮了.
<xuxstar> ……
<iMadper> > puts Time.now
<iMadper> > Time.now
<^k^> iMadper:2013-12-01 14:11:12 +0800
<onlylove> iMadper: kernel里面是不是有猫腻啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 我不知道.
<^k^> iMadper:Insecure operation `puts' at level 4
<onlylove> iMadper: vps么，随便装系统的吧？
<iMadper> onlylove: 是的.
<iMadper> onlylove: 但是不让升级客人呢了
<iMadper> kernel
<onlylove> iMadper: 里面的系统都说它准备好的，估计kernel动过手脚
<iMadper> onlylove: 那我就管不了了...
<onlylove> iMadper: 应该是在kernel里面有手工编译的moudle，升级kernel那个就要重新来一次
<iMadper> onlylove: 那应该dkms呀
<iMadper> onlylove: 或者写hook到mkinitcpio呀
<vanishing> pf-kernel 3.12.1出了
<vanishing> 总算出了。。
<quininer> 0.0
<iMadper> vanishing: pf是啥?
<vanishing> iMadper: 一个内核
<iMadper> vanishing: 说点儿我不知道的...
<vanishing> 包bfs bfq TOI UKSM
<vanishing> https://pf.natalenko.name/
<quininer> 听起来很nb
<^k^> vanishing ⇪ t: pf-kernel — Linux kernel fork
<vanishing> pf 是作者名字缩写
<onlylove> vanishing: bfs是beos的那个？
<vanishing> ck的
<vanishing> brain fuck scheduler
<iMadper> 为啥需要bfs?
<vanishing> iMadper: 喜欢用就用
<vanishing> 个人偏好呗
 * iMadper cfs.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我听说bfs是64位的……头一次听说fs还分这个，所以好奇
<iMadper> onlylove: bfs != befs
<vanishing> complete fair ubuntu用。。但是感觉bfs用的顺畅点
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 13.10打开图片很多的文件夹慢好多？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452964 13.10打开图片很多的文件夹慢好多？大概装了十几G的图片。之前版本基本感觉不到很慢，现在打开文件夹要等大概10多秒才会显示文件，之前版本应该几秒内就显示，不知道大家感觉是不是这样？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 netzhang79 —
<^k^> ─> 2013-12-01 14:31
<iMadper> onlylove: 在beos里面叫bfs, 但是, linux里面叫befs
 * iMadper 如果我没记错的话
<onlylove> iMadper: 这么混乱……
<vanishing> 是filesystem？
<vanishing> 不知道beos
<vanishing> 哦。。。
 * quininer 。。
<iMadper> vanishing: bfs比cfs好到能感觉出来了?!
<onlylove> iMadper: 要不你来讲讲beos的那个64位的fs有啥好处？
<vanishing> iMadper: 感觉能好点。。也有可能是bfq的原因
<iMadper> onlylove: 不知道.
<chendy> 谈谈 zfs on linux
<onlylove> 那些整天吵吵zfs xfs的，都来讲讲，都好在哪里
<vanishing> zfs是什麽。。
<iMadper> 其实, 我记得, bfq不用打patch呀..
<vanishing> BFQ is available as a patchset for Linux kernel sources from 2.6.32
<onlylove> vanishing: zfs是BSD上的FS，记得好像是sun家的，目前在乌龟壳手里
<iMadper> 果然没有.
<iMadper> cfq和dead line
<iMadper> onlylove: 就是sun的.
<iMadper> onlylove: 然后落到甲骨文了
<vanishing> onlylove: 乌龟壳是ibm？
<onlylove> iMadper: 就知道现在在乌龟壳那边
<onlylove> vanishing: 你怎么把乌龟壳和18摸联系在一起的
<vanishing> 还是啥。。跟不上代号的节奏了。。
<onlylove> vanishing: 乌龟壳是oracel啊
<vanishing> 噢噢噢噢
<vanishing> -_-
<vanishing> 该想到的。。哈哈
<vanishing> http://repo-ck.com/bench/cpu_schedulers_compared.pdf
<^k^> vanishing ... ⇪ {长度=>615.87 kiB, "type"=>"application/pdf"}
<vanishing> 说实话差别不大
<iMadper> vanishing: 我也正在看这个pdf
<vanishing> iMadper: 有啥想法
<iMadper> vanishing: 完全不想换过去
 * iMadper 紧跟上游
<vanishing> 哈哈
<vanishing> ubuntu mainline到多少了。。
<vanishing> 3.13rc2?
<iMadper> ubuntu是啥?
<onlylove> iMadper: 卖萌无敌了
<jusss> help
<jusss> iMadper: 帮我下个png图片传传给我吧，我这不能访问那个网站
<jusss> iMadper: 被墙了
<vanishing> jusss: 网址
<jusss> vanishing: http://www.salsaboston.cowww.salsaboston.com/fileshare/Autodesk%20AutoCAD%20v2013%20(64%20Bit)/acad2013/acad2013/x64/InventorFusion/ProgFiles/Autodesk/Inventor%20Fusion%202013/ja-JP/Configuration/ToolTips/Images/
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ Index of /fileshare/Autodesk AutoCAD v2013 (64 Bit)/acad2013/acad2013/x64/InventorFusion/ProgFiles/Autodesk/Inventor Fusion 2013/ja-JP/Configuration/ToolTips/Images
<vanishing> 哪一个？
<vanishing> 全部？
<jusss> vanishing: tooltip_FwAnnotation
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 今天看到一个博客,可以让TTY支持宽屏分辨率 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452965 是这么说的,在/etc/default/grub 里面修改GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX= 自己的分辨率及色深,然后update-grub. 如果显卡支持VBE,那么一切正常,否则开机画面黑屏. 我试了试然后grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub2/grub.cfg 然后开机,还真的好了. 考
<vanishing> jusss: dropbox 能看见么
<vanishing> jusss: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1147130/tooltip_FwAnnotationAnnotationPlaneCmd.png
<^k^> vanishing ... ⇪ image/png
<jusss> vanishing: imagebin.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<vanishing> jusss: http://imagebin.org/279773
<jusss> vanishing: 文件放指定的文件夹了，可是安装程序死活说文件不存在，真气人
<imtxc> iMadper: 今天见识到极品房东了
<vanishing> jusss: 哈哈
<imtxc> iMadper: 我抱怨是暖气不暖，然后房东找了一颗小钉子啪啪钉窗户上说现在暖了。。。。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04 ubuntu 自带ubuntu自己的浏览器，只有一个地址栏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452966 选区_002.png选区_004.png上图 让大家 一睹芳容 统计信息: 发表于 由 onhao — 2013-12-01 15:03
<onlylove> jusss: 你折腾回来了？
<onlylove> jusss: mysql不就是apt的事情么，你装俩小时？
<jusss> onlylove: 我装autocad也装2个小时了还没装网
<jusss> onlylove: 装完
<onlylove> jusss: 你电脑扔了吧
<jusss> onlylove: autocad脑子进水了，我都有vc++6.0了还给我装vc++ 2008和vc++ 2005
<onlylove> jusss: 你才脑子进水了
<jusss> onlylove: 一个cad软件给我装好像是vs
<hoxily> jusss: vc6.0与2005,2008能比
<onlylove> jusss: vc6是什么时候的东西
<jusss> onlylove: 它给我装那个干嘛
<onlylove> jusss: 还有，人装的是runtime,运行库
<onlylove> jusss: 知道lib不
<onlylove> jusss: 因为那软件是vc08写的，所以需要vc运行库
<onlylove> jusss: 赶紧麻溜的把你那vc6给我扔了，别在这碍眼
<onlylove> jusss: 微软都不要了的东西
<jusss> onlylove: 我最后代码要在32bit的xp上运行，当然要vc6
<onlylove> jusss: xp是哪个年代的东西
<jusss> onlylove: 装个cad中间给我提示3次缺少文件，真烦心
<jusss> onlylove: 先出去一趟，回来再装
 * onlylove 纳闷为啥稀奇古怪的事情都让jusss碰到了
 * hoxily 因为懂的人都自己解决了.不懂的人,问题就多了.
<onlylove> hoxily: 我装CAD也没遇到缺少文件这种高档事情
<jusss> onlylove: 擦，马上装玩了，又说缺少一个文件
<jusss> onlylove: 跟我说缺少3次文件了
<onlylove> jusss: 你下载的东西有问题还是你的系统有问题，或者是你有问题
<onlylove> jusss: 来和我说说，缺啥文件
<jusss> onlylove: Fusion Documentation.html
<onlylove> jusss: 你妹，这文件影响运行么，跳过
<jusss> onlylove: tooltip_FwAnnotationAnnotationPlaneCmd.png
<onlylove> jusss: 这是个图片
<jusss> onlylove: 人家没跳过这个选项
<jusss> onlylove: 你帮我下载下这个文件 http://chomikuj.pl/inz.germanista/Programy/AutoCAD_2012_English_Win_64bit/x64/en-US/InventorFusion/ProgFiles/Autodesk/Inventor+Fusion+2012/Setup/en-US/SetupRes/Infolink/Fusion_Documentation,1214193144.html
<^k^> jusss ⇪ t: Fusion Documentation.html - Infolink - SetupRes - inz.germanista - Chomikuj.pl
<onlylove> jusss: 那就retry
<jusss> onlylove: retry说缺少呀
<onlylove> jusss: 你能换个地方下载CAD么
<onlylove> jusss: 电脑城卖盗版光盘的有的是
<jusss> onlylove: 第一次遇到这么傻x的软件，装一次说缺少3个文件，那还装个毛呀，盗版算了
<onlylove> jusss: 这叫傻X？那你没装gcc就make source呢
<jusss> onlylove: 你帮我下载下这个文件 / Fusion_Documentation.html
<jusss> onlylove: 我这下载不下来
<onlylove> jusss: 我就打不开那个页面，不知道为啥
<onlylove> jusss: 一直是空白，也不说重置也不说404
<jusss> onlylove: 那你被墙了
<jusss> iGoogle: 帮我下载个文件吧，Fusion_Documentation.html
<jusss> iGoogle: http://chomikuj.pl/inz.germanista/Programy/AutoCAD_2012_English_Win_64bit/x64/en-US/InventorFusion/ProgFiles/Autodesk/Inventor+Fusion+2012/Setup/en-US/SetupRes/Infolink/Fusion_Documentation,1214193144.html
<jusss> iGoogle: 我这下载不下来
<jusss> iGoogle: 没在？
<onlylove> kingsoft的渣渣服务器，又连不上了
<jusss> 擦，都提示缺少6个文件了
<jusss> 这软件时傻x写的吗
<ofan> jusss: 找我干嘛
<jiero> ofan: 你比较容易搭话
<ofan> ..
<ofan> jiero: 来玩planetary annihilation
<jiero> ofan: 不。
<jiero> ofan: 收费的我都不会玩了。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • win7远程连接ubuntu12.04的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452968 想在宿舍远程下实验室的ubuntu，在ubuntu12.04上装了xrd和vnc , apt-get install xrd, apt-get install vnc4server tightvncserver. 宿舍笔记本为win7，使用远程桌面连接，第一天晚上打开后，能连上，只能出现桌面上的文件，左边没有工具栏。 然后执行了下
<onlylove> 这都些啥人啊，远程就知道VNC
<zodiac1111> rdesktop
<vanishing> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> laf
<onlylove> 要不要弄个twitter账号……
<jiero> onlylove: ？
<onlylove> jiero: 在想要不要注册twitter，觉得没啥大用途
<jiero> onlylove: twitter帐号似乎可以很多地方登录
<onlylove> jiero: 翻墙怪麻烦的
<ascetics> part
<jianghu> hi
<^k^> jianghu:点点点.  16:57 
<jianghu> :P
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在ubuntu下使用正则表达式提高文本处理效率 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452971 之所以是强调ubuntu是因为这些正则表达式都只在ubuntu下做过测试可行（同样的命令格式放到cygwin里面也许就会报错）。 当然，这里所记录的命令对于其它的发行版来说应该是通用的。 本来想以脚本的形式发布，但是有些
<jusss> onlylove: 擦，我的autocad 2013终于装上了
<onlylove> jusss: 纠结完了？
<jusss> onlylove: 用那个什么内存补丁破解要求码，终于有授权了
<jusss> onlylove: 中间出去了一趟，
<onlylove> jusss: 下次用cad记得买正版
<jusss> onlylove: 装这个软件估计用了3小时。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你用p3装的？还是赛扬
<jusss> onlylove: 关键是安装慢，而且还不停的提示缺少文件，让我不停的去google上下载缺少的文件
<jusss> onlylove: intel i3
<onlylove> jusss: i3这个伪四核……
 * jusss AutoCAD 2013 x86 64bit终于装上了，mark一下下
<onlylove> jusss: 你在这里mark的什么劲
<jusss> onlylove: 没事干。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 画图去
<jusss> onlylove: ia64的很高级吗？
<onlylove> jusss: cad有教育版
<jusss> onlylove: 为啥都是amd64
<jusss> onlylove: 我是一点不会画图。。。
<onlylove> jusss: ia64？ia64是安腾，不兼容x86
<jusss> onlylove: 为啥intel自家都不兼容自家的东西了，难道要革命？
<onlylove> jusss: intel自己都不要安腾了吧，italium多早的东西，现在就hp的机器还用它
<onlylove> jusss: ibm有power，sun有sparc
<jusss> onlylove: 那intel不傻x了，自己搞的东西没人用，最后又要跟着amd跑，它不傻x了
<jusss> onlylove: sun都被oracle收了。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 其实原来hp有hppa和alpha的，不知道为啥不用，去用intel的那个缺货
<iMadper> jusss: 就跟苹果不用ppc了一样.
<iMadper> jusss: 市场决定的.
<iMadper> jusss: 他们也没办法
<jusss> iMadper: 那是他们领导层失误
<jusss> iMadper: 据说苹果又要转arm
<iMadper> jusss: 所以你快去提交简历, 你去当领导去
<onlylove> jusss: 问题出在不兼容上
<onlylove> jusss: 就算amd领跑，现在一样被intel压的死死地
<jusss> onlylove: 也是，人家公司辛辛苦苦写的几十年的软件，你突然说要不兼容了，估计所有公司都不同意
<onlylove> jusss: 苹果转arm，脑袋坏掉了？arm和x86比性能？
<jusss> iMadper: 当领导？没官一代。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 新闻说的，很久前
<onlylove> jusss: 当intel的领导不需要官一代
<jusss> onlylove: 苹果好像有那个计划，
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以问下欧德宁怎么当的领导
<jusss> onlylove: 反正苹果一开始又不是intel的】
<onlylove> jusss: intel做过arm，而且性能很好
<onlylove> jusss: 苹果一开始是power的，天知道为啥要换intel
<jusss> onlylove: arm是精简指令集吧
<jusss> onlylove: ia64是精简指令集吗
<onlylove> jusss: 你去给我把arm是什么给我弄明白了
<onlylove> jusss: ia64你估计这辈子摸不到了
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<jusss> onlylove: 那去摸ia256
<onlylove> jusss: oracle都不支持ia64了，intel也不要了，就剩下hp在死撑着
<jusss> onlylove: hp就是比较怪异
<onlylove> jusss: 貌似红帽也不要ia64了，你要有能力你弄个hp的小机啥的摸摸
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉hp的东西都很怪
<jusss> onlylove: 真不知道dec还活着没
<onlylove> jusss: 顺便和你说下，现在sparc的主要制造商不是sun,是fujitsu
<onlylove> jusss: dec死掉了
<onlylove> jusss: 那个神威蓝光的机器里面的芯就是dec的alpha
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉hp也活不长了
<onlylove> jusss: 惠特曼没有小梅有吸引力
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉还是18m强大
 * iMadper 当不了领导是因为 iMadper 没本事
<onlylove> jusss: 18摸觉悟的早，老早转型了
<jiero> iMadper: 嗯。
<jusss> onlylove: 浪潮之巅里就讲了3个很牛的公司，美孚 at&t 18m
<jusss> onlylove: 美孚是让gov玩死的，at&t是让华尔街玩死的，就看18m怎么死了
<jiero> onlylove: 性能，不是唯一。
<onlylove> jiero: 苹果当时选择power就是因为当年power性能强x86太多
<onlylove> jiero: 苹果深知低端货砸品牌的道理，所以不做低端
<jusss> 苹果 摩托 18m 对战 wintel,最后还是wintel赢了
<onlylove> jusss: 你知道68K么
<jiero> onlylove: 。你没发现苹果的用户变了么，这些用iphone大概就是用ipod的那类。
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道。。。
<onlylove> jusss: x86之所以会赢，不是因为性能，是因为价钱
<onlylove> jusss: x86被称为low cost
<onlylove> jusss: 就和ata一样
<onlylove> jusss: 那你知道FC红白机吧
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道，也没玩过。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 也应该知道sega的mega drive吧？
<jusss> onlylove: 更不知
<onlylove> jusss: 90后真可怜
<jusss> onlylove: 你说的东西有的比我的年龄还大。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 我能说我和linux在同一年出生吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 来，给你讲讲，fc红白机，就是家用游戏机，所谓的小霸王了，用的是6502处理器和z80双处理器
<onlylove> jusss: 是一个8位游戏机，因为6502是8位处理器
<jusss> onlylove: 多少和linux在同一年出生的也不知道linux。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 6502这个东西，还有个地方，就是文曲星的U也是
<jusss> onlylove: 8位处理器感觉好好古老
<jusss> onlylove: 用来写unix的那个都已经不是8位了吧
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 当时很多人去游戏机房玩sega的md2，但是他们家里有FC
<onlylove> jusss: 为啥，因为md2是16位游戏机，画面比FC的8位强太多
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> jusss: md2，处理器就是motorola的68000，简称68K
<jusss> onlylove: 猜着就跟摩托脱不了干系
<onlylove> jusss: 另外，sharp还是谁，有个PC型号叫X68000
<onlylove> jusss: 写unix的是pdp7你可以去看下
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> jusss: 因为我就知道286是16位的
<onlylove> jusss: 386还是486哪个是32的记不住了
<jusss> onlylove: 16位真好
<jusss> onlylove: 还能实模式，段偏移量也容易明白
<jusss> onlylove: 32位的访问个地址还要什么描述符之类的真麻烦
<onlylove> jusss: 因为你学的就是16位汇编，8086
<onlylove> jusss: 不对，8086好像是8位的
<jusss> onlylove: 国内汇编教程很多都是16位的
<jusss> onlylove: 王爽的那本
<hoxily> 王爽那本是16位的
<onlylove> jusss: 我又不写模拟器，不看汇编
<jusss> onlylove: 我只是以前看过一点，现在一想，真是白看了
<jusss> onlylove: 现在都32位 64位了，我还学16位的。。。真白看了
<onlylove> jusss: 很快要128了，你别看了
<jusss> onlylove: 还是高级语言好，30年前的代码放现在照样运行
<onlylove> jusss: 你确定？
<jusss> onlylove: 30年前的汇编放现在一定跑不了，30年前的c代码放现在照样跑
<jusss> onlylove: 我前段时间还跑了个1984年的c代码，一点问题都没有
<onlylove> jusss: c经常改吧
<jusss> onlylove: 方正现在编译都兼容c89
<jusss> onlylove: vc6.0就是c89 gcc c99 c89
<onlylove> jusss: 我记得那时候我看过c89 c99还有那啥
<jusss> onlylove: c11感觉真恶心
<onlylove> jusss: 哦，对c11
<jusss> onlylove: gcc在动态数组那就没支持ansi c
<jusss> onlylove: 要不有本书上说“别闹，赶紧解散iso c”
<onlylove> jusss: 该解散的是isc
<onlylove> jusss: 弄个bind整天惹事
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉还是c89好
<jusss> onlylove: K&R C也很好
<onlylove> jusss: 你学的c89就这样
<onlylove> jusss: 你喜欢一个东西的原因，就是，你习惯
<jusss> onlylove: 反正现在教程估计都是c89或c99
<jusss> onlylove: 没人会去支持c11的
<jusss> onlylove: 连蛋蛋桑都不用c11
<onlylove> ^k^: 回来了？
<^k^> onlylove, 哪里又回来了？  17:44 
<onlylove> k的ai真烂，踢掉
<jusss> onlylove: 习惯的力量是很强大的，要不人们买mbp后还是装上了win7
<hoxily> ^k^: 你回来了.
<onlylove> jusss: 买了mbp用osx的人大有人在
<^k^> hoxily, 你以为我回来了。  17:46 
<jusss> onlylove: 起码我周围没一个用osx的。。。一个没有
<onlylove> jusss: 我上班的地方，windows只配活在虚拟机里
<jusss> onlylove: 你是vm公司，不活在虚拟机里，你想活在哪
<jusss> 。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 这边没有物理机？
<onlylove> jusss: 很多mbp mba
<jusss> onlylove: 就好比去小红帽上班去了，你说你用win，会不会让人感觉很怪异
<onlylove> jusss: 红帽是做linux的，没必要用win，vmware你随便用，你喜欢就好
<onlylove> jusss: 说白了，没人管你用什么，只要不是盗版
<jusss> onlylove: 我用的就是盗版的。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 他们怎么不用win，用osx
<jusss> onlylove: 因为整版win太贵
<jusss> onlylove: win7旗舰版 2000+RMB,
<onlylove> jusss: 买得起mba还差那几个钱买win？
<onlylove> jusss: 那天一个妹子和我说g家的五太子，说，才500多$
<onlylove> jusss: 整个话的意思就是，太便宜了
<jusss> onlylove: 那你没问她，她的bra多少米吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 你忘了这边怎么称呼vmware了
<jusss> onlylove: 估计也有可能$500
<onlylove> jusss: 她的bra估计比你电脑贵
<onlylove> jusss: 和你说，这边不差钱买win，但是人不爱用
<jusss> onlylove: 擦，心里不平衡了，那进入她体内的套套一定没我的电脑贵
<onlylove> jusss: 只有在测试兼容的时候才会用到win
<^k^> onlylove:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<jusss> ^k^: 你延迟了
<jusss> lol
<onlylove> 我没超过6行
<^k^> jusss, 你介意我告诉其他人。  17:53 
<onlylove> ^k^: 滚粗
<^k^> onlylove, 我们可以回去的业务？  17:54 
<onlylove> iMadper: 把k这个不会数数的踢掉，我没刷屏，给我+q
 * jusss 贫富不均，生来不平等，真不公平！
<onlylove> jusss: 而且这边用win，pro版足够
<onlylove> jusss: 哦，应该是ent
<jusss> onlylove: 那干脆home版算了
<onlylove> jusss: home真的很残，残到没法用
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以考虑推到那个妹子，然后什么多少刀的bra也好，胖次也罢，你随便撕着玩
<onlylove> jusss: s/到/倒/
<jusss> onlylove: 推到她，会被抓的
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以合法的推么
<jusss> onlylove: 额，合法推到的几率很小
<jusss> onlylove: 而且还太浪费时间
<onlylove> jusss: 那你研究她内衣多钱做啥
<jusss> onlylove: 还是keep it simple stupid吧，直接推到
 * hoxily 围观两绅士
<jusss> onlylove: 你知道她的内衣可以让多少山区的小盆友吃一顿饱饭吗
<onlylove> jusss: 我就不知道她内衣多钱买的
<onlylove> jusss: 没准是地摊货
<jusss> onlylove: 你知道她的内衣可以让多少没书的小盆友买到书吗
<onlylove> jusss: 你那么有爱心，捐几件吧
<jusss> onlylove: 从她说就$500这句话就可以看出她是个富婆
<onlylove> hoxily: 帮我插几句话，我怕k那个傻缺给我+q
<jusss> onlylove: 我还没解决我的温饱问题
<onlylove> jusss: 人本来就是富婆
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在连工作都还没有，连自己的生存问题都还难以解决，她就开始带$500的bra了，这不公平
<onlylove> jusss: 我从头到尾没说她的bra $500
<jusss> onlylove: 那些叫嚣生来平等 人人平等的都是扯淡
<onlylove> jusss: 我说过，不知道多钱
<onlylove> jusss: 这个世界没有平等
<jusss> onlylove: [17:52:04] <onlylove> jusss: 她的bra估计比你电脑贵
<onlylove> jusss: 所谓的平等，不过是靠抢劫来实现
<jusss> onlylove: 我的电脑￥3000
<onlylove> jusss: 比你电脑贵，不等于$500
<jusss> onlylove: 我的电脑￥3000
<onlylove> jusss: 你确定不是$600？反正我对她的bra没兴趣
<uuair> 我正准备出去吃饭，就看到你俩在聊人生啊
<jusss> onlylove: 我数学很差。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 数学考试都没及格
<onlylove> uuair: 我没聊人生，jusss把话题从windows转移到妹子的bra上面了，然后又转移到平等上面了
<uuair> onlylove：看来你们都是好同志啊
<onlylove> uuair: 我不是好同志，请不要用同志来称呼我，我是阶级敌人
<uuair> onlylove：阶级敌人，怎么讲？
<onlylove> uuair: 阶级敌人就是阶级敌人
<uuair> onlylove：你经常抢别人的妹子么？
<onlylove> uuair: 我没抢妹子啊
<onlylove> uuair: 阶级敌人和抢妹子没关系啊
<uuair> onlylove：我理解的阶级敌人，就是抢我们的妹子，还不让我们染指他们的妹子。
<jusss> 我吃饭去，你们聊。。。
<onlylove> uuair: 你在哪，我去抢你妹子去
<onlylove> 靠，jusss成功转移话题后跑了
<uuair> onlylove：hoho，我在全世界，估计他去吃饭了，吃饭的时候可以看看妹子，补充一下能量。
<onlylove> uuair: 居然敢伪装
<uuair> onlylove：没有啊，我怎么会伪装呢？我是菜鸟啊……
<onlylove> uuair: 那你说你是全世界的？深圳的小朋友
<zodiac1111> 贵频道话题好广泛= =
<uuair> onlylove：不，深圳只是我在等一个人的地方，我在一个酒店，明天我的ip就会变成香港，可你知道再过几天又会变成那里么？hoho
<onlylove> uuair: 爱哪里哪里，和我没半毛钱关系
<uuair> onlylove：所以说，我来自全世界啊，因为我是个不停换地方的旅行者，边走边学。所以我没有伪装，也没说谎啊。
<onlylove> uuair: 不过按照你的说法，你应该是属于你的阶级敌人那一类，就是抢别人妹子的那种
<onlylove> 我也吃饭去，今天吃啥好……
<onlylove> uuair: 土豪，教我怎么抢别人妹子吧
<uuair> onlylove：不会啊，我不抢，顶多是不拒绝罢了。
<onlylove> uuair: 通常这么回答的都不用抢，妹子都主动送的
<uuair> onlylove：我的人生格言是不主动，不拒绝，不负责。
<onlylove> uuair: 冲着不负责那句话，就知道你是惯犯
<uuair> onlylove：难道第一个女朋友就会终其一生么？我干她也不干啊。
<onlylove> uuair: 我没说第一个啊
<onlylove> uuair: 我说的是负责啊
<onlylove> uuair: 负责的意思是，只要妹子不离开你，你不应该主动踢她
<uuair> onlylove：恩，如果你这么理解的话，我还挺负责的，因为我没踢过谁啊，就是少联系而已，后来她们就把我甩了。
<onlylove> uuair: 而且能到处旅行，肯定有庞大的经济实力做支撑
<uuair> onlylove：不一定，看你打算如何旅行了。如果是五星级酒店+看风景+泡妞，肯定要庞大的经济实力了。
<onlylove> uuair: 你要露天+要饭？
<uuair> onlylove：可还有很多人是穷游，甚至带帐篷，也有很多啊。
<onlylove> uuair: 穷游我也游不起
<uuair> onlylove：还有很多人沿途卖艺，或者通过电子商务卖东西，也是可以一路走下去。
<uuair> onlylove：你不是游不起，是不敢。
<onlylove> uuair: 而且帐篷这东西不是随便哪都可以放的
<onlylove> uuair: 沿途卖艺的，骗子居多
<uuair> onlylove：背着，铺开的时候你自然能找到地方。
<onlylove> uuair: 我的意思是，晚上会有人清场，某地方不准放帐篷
<uuair> onlylove：我有一个朋友，女孩，4月份辞职从广州出发，坐火车到西安，然后就开始沿途搭车，从青海到西藏，进入尼泊尔然后去泰国，到现在都没回来。她不停的结识驴友，然后贩卖当地的东西回国。
<uuair> onlylove：你说的都不是问题，清场你可以换地方，如果你选择穷游，自然会很容易的找到穷游的群体。
<onlylove> uuair: 穷游的电是问题啊，你去哪给手机充电
<onlylove> uuair: 如果带相机的话，相机也要充电
<uuair> onlylove：第一，利用太阳能，第二，我没说穷游就不住旅馆啊，有时候可以隔一天住一次，顺便洗澡，有时候可以住青年旅社，好几个一个房间的那种。
<onlylove> uuair: 好几个一个房间容易出安全问题
<uuair> onlylove：呵呵，有时候会，但青年旅社存在了这么久，而且范围这么广，必定有合理的地方。
<jyf> onlylove: 你又不是女的 怕什么？
<onlylove> jyf: 和男女没关系，财物
<jyf> onlylove: 太阳能那种晒几个小时够你用了
<uuair> onlylove：出来选择穷游的人，好人居多。如果想偷东西，也很少选择穷游的人，因为他们没钱。
<jyf> onlylove: 既然是穷游 哪有啥财物？
<onlylove> jyf: 太阳能的？来个看看？
<onlylove> jyf: 手机，相机，足够了
<jyf> onlylove: 你去淘宝上搜  好多阿
<uuair> onlylove：你没看过太阳能充电器？
<jyf> onlylove: 相机都不需要 用手机就是了
<uuair> onlylove：我给你一个帖子，是我一个朋友，66天徒步穿越可可西里无人区。
<jyf> 还可以买个容量大的充电宝
<onlylove> uuair: 你太高估这个社会了，没见前几天因为33块给人砍手的抢包贼？
<jyf> onlylove: 社会上固然有坏人 而且很多 但也不是人人都是坏人哈 何况该死的时候总是会死的
<uuair> onlylove：你太低估这个社会了，世界之大，你不出去走走是不知道的。一些花边新闻，太微不足道了。
<onlylove> jyf: 蚊子再小也是肉，该偷就偷
<jyf> onlylove: 那没办法了 你正经出去旅游也会遭遇小偷阿
<onlylove> uuair: 因为看到的负面太多，我不相信这社会
<jyf> 你就算成天不出们躲家里 还有可能被陨石砸中呢 上周就有个新闻 老外有个小男孩被陨石砸中
<jyf> 真是 闭门家中坐 祸从天上来
<uuair> onlylove：http://bbs.8264.com/thread-512349-1-1.html
<uuair> 你去看看这个吧
<^k^> uuair ... ⇪ 北方的空地，孤身穿越大羌塘无人区（完） - 第1页 - 『 游记攻略 』 - 户外资料网 -
<onlylove> uuair: 可可西里有狼呗
<uuair> onlylove：你坐在电脑前，是永远不会知道这个社会是什么样的，因为都是别人说的。
<uuair> onlylove：呵呵，出门在外，最可怕的是人，不过坏人很少，好人很多很多。
<jyf> uuair: 你旅游就旅游 不要搞得别人就矮你一等似的
<onlylove> uuair: 可是我并不总在电脑前面啊
<uuair> jyf：没有啊？我怎了？
<jyf> 你旅游也不过是走了那几个地方 难道全世界什么你都知道？
<onlylove> uuair: 人，偷猎么
<uuair> jyf：好吧，哪我跟你说话了。
<onlylove> uuair: 我路过的最多的地方，车站
<uuair> jyf：好吧，哪我不跟你说话了。
<onlylove> uuair: 车站是坏人最多的地方，你懂得
<uuair> onlylove：有小偷，对吧
<onlylove> uuair: 你俩别吵 cc jyf
<onlylove> uuair: 小偷算啥
<jyf> 也是个扯淡的家伙
<uuair> onlylove：不过中签的几率还是不大的，财不外露就没事，对吧？
<onlylove> uuair: 我不知道是不是该把图样图森破这话送你
<iMadper> onlylove: 我也四行被+q过
<uuair> onlylove：我没懂你说的。
<onlylove> iMadper: 不是4，k和我说是6
<onlylove> iMadper: 而且我最多3
<onlylove> uuair: too yong too simple
<uuair> onlylove：哦，好吧，知道了。哪我走了
<onlylove> 不是吧……就这么一句就打击走了
<onlylove> 好歹哥也是被抢劫过的角
<onlylove> 都说一年被蛇咬十年怕井绳
<onlylove> 以为我不想到处玩啊
<uuair> onlylove：哦，没事，我去吃饭了，肚子饿，不是说我就此滚蛋。
<gzgebjgd> alvin_rxg: ofan 擦
<onlylove> uuair: 我吃饭回来了，你还没走啊，你说了你小伙伴的事情，我给你讲讲我自己的事情吧
<onlylove> uuair: 忘了多久了，大概08年左右，我从外地回家晚了，大概半夜到家，快到家的时候被拦路的抢了，当时身上没多钱，不到50的现金，我当时气不过啊，打110，第一个公用电话，不接，第二个，又不接，我走了一条街，到了第三个，终于接了，结果人以金额太小，让我自己步行去3公里外的公安局报案
<onlylove> uuair: 我就想，没多钱，就当白挨了顿打好了，然后就继续步行回家，你知道可气的是啥，我快到家门口了，来了个110的巡逻车，觉得我形迹可疑，要核实我的身份，我当时和他们吵吵起来了，那帮渣滓说了，你这样我就可以以袭警把你抓进去
<onlylove> uuair: 我被抢，不管，抢我的人，不抓，反倒要抓我这被抢的，你就想想就好了，所以现在看见顶着公安那盖的，我都当下面是个渣滓
<onlylove> ^k^: test
<^k^> onlylove, 这只是一个测试。  19:26 
<GFW> 大家好。我的源用163.和台湾的源都无法解析地址了.说是host不对....
<GFW> 有知道怎么回事的吗?
<GFW> 用ftp.cn就可以.我用的是debian.
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37447
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Sailfish将能安装到Android设备上
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37446
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 华尔街金融中心如何利用微波实现近光速通讯
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 安卓上功能完整的XServer：XServer XSDL http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452977 才发现安卓上XServer XSDL这个应用已经实现完整功能的XServer，完全可以直接运行Linux桌面了。 https://play.google.com/store/apps/deta ... org.server SDL是啥，这个东西似乎很强大呀。 软件描述： X Window System server for Android, complete and fully functi
<^k^> ─> onal. You may use it to stream applications from your Linux PC, or to launch Linux installed on your Android (installing Linux is done via s …
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 求助fcitx输入法引擎切换顺序问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452978 debian 7 fcitx 4.2.4 使用fcitx-pinyin和fcitx-mozc输入法引擎 默认的fcitx还有en-US的keyboard 比如先用拼音输入，这时候想切换成mozc，必须按两次ctrl+shift才能 第一次是先切换成en-us的keyboard，再一次是切换成mozc 如果去掉keyboard的话，
<^k^> ─> 又只能在拼音和mozc里切换，无法直接输入英文 如何能ctrl+space/shift来控制输入法开关，ctrl+shift来切换不同 …
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • ubuntu touch概念手机~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452979 https://plus.google.com/114502551104632210572/posts/Bpmq8CP9Fzc Primus.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-12-01 20:00
<mao> ?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu one装不上怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452980 本人使用ubuntu12.04 lts版本的系统，以前用11.10时候用过ubuntu one，感觉没什么用，换12.04已经好久了，也没装，今天突发奇想想装一个，结果装不上，显示：w：failed to fetch bzip2：/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_source_so
<^k^> ─> urces hash sum mismatch,w：failed to fetch bzip2：/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary_i386_packa …
<mao> ubuntu one  有人用吗 ？
<mao> 对国内用处不大吧？
<ofan> mao: 不用，慢的要死
<jyf> 额 看到老外有个人做了个全地形轮椅
<jyf> 履带式的 看起来攻击力很强
<mao> ofan, 我也是感觉网速会慢，估计用处不大
<jyf> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Qnrcr-rOcuw
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ YouTube - Extreme Offroad Tracked Wheelchair the Original Ripchair 2.0
<onlylove> jyf: 履带式的轮椅……要不要那么凶残
<jyf> onlylove: 你可以看下那视频 那残疾人坐在上面还打猎 额
<onlylove> jyf: 还打猎……
<onlylove> jyf: 更加凶残了
<jyf> onlylove: 还打着了最后挂在车后面拖回去了
<tonghuix> 问个问题，我的ubuntu突然不出声了，昨天插了一次HDMI
<tonghuix> alsamixer里speaker的音量是00，但是不能调节
<onlylove> uuair_: 靠，你居然掉线了，我和你叽咕了半天你都没听到
<uuair_> onlylove：恩，是啊，刚上来。
<mao> lol
<onlylove> uuair_: 我反正不嫌累
<uuair_> onlylove：呵呵，你是学生么？
<uuair_> 奇怪，为什么我没法改名字了
<onlylove> uuair_: onlylove	uuair: 我吃饭回来了，你还没走啊，你说了你小伙伴的事情，我给你讲讲我自己的事情吧
<onlylove> [19:14]	-->|	gcell (~gcell@58.45.141.28) has joined #ubuntu-cn
<onlylove> [19:16]	onlylove	uuair: 忘了多久了，大概08年左右，我从外地回家晚了，大概半夜到家，快到家的时候被拦路的抢了，当时身上没多钱，不到50的现金，我当时气不过啊，打110，第一个公用电话，不接，第二个，又不接，我走了一条街，到了第三个，终于接了，结果人以金额太小，让我自己步行去3公里外的å…
<onlylove> ¬å®‰å±€æŠ¥æ¡ˆ
<onlylove> [19:18]	-->|	FrankLv (~franklv@220.191.85.136) has joined #ubuntu-cn
<onlylove> [19:18]	-->|	farfatfay (~farfatfay@unaffiliated/farfatfay) has joined #ubuntu-cn
<^k^> onlylove:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<uuair_> 我看到的都是乱码
<uuair_> 没关系了，就这样吧。
<onlylove> uuair_: 你啥人品，乱码？
<uuair_> 其实我是个很不专心的人，好多东西都没学好。比如irc，其实用了十几年了，但就会打字，什么功能都不用。
<uuair_> 恩，我用的软件不是特顺手，Limechat
<jyf> onlylove: 我也看到乱码的
<uuair_> onlylove：哈哈，你人品问题
<onlylove> uuair_: http://code.bulix.org/25484e-85112
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<uuair_> onlylove：看到了，原来你心里有阴影啦。
<uuair_> onlylove：没事的，你这么想，其实人的命特硬，没那么容易死。所以别担心，厄运不会那么容易降临的。
<onlylove> uuair_: 在自己家门口被抢没人帮忙，我就呵呵了
<uuair_> onlylove：唉……你能指望谁出来呢？除了父母会义无反顾外。
<onlylove> uuair_: 那些见网友被抢劫拐卖的就更不用说了
<onlylove> uuair_: 不是父母义无反顾的问题，是公安的态度
<onlylove> uuair_: 作为国家工具，
<onlylove> uuair_: 就那个态度
<uuair_> onlylove：谁都有好有坏啦，他们也有自己的难处。你想想，天天跟流氓地皮打交道的人，能好么？
<onlylove> uuair_: 他们有自己的难处？
<uuair_> onlylove：不过回头想想，如果出现大案，一般牺牲的，总是普通民警。
<uuair_> onlylove：对啊，他们待遇也不高，但却有生命危险，现在这个社会谁讲无私奉献啊。
<onlylove> uuair_: 今天QQ新闻弹条，女车主不堪巨额罚款喝药
<uuair_> onlylove：所以一般出现一个持枪歹徒，会有10个刑警或特警围攻，但民警就不同了，他才发现的歹徒，有可能自己已经牺牲了。
<onlylove> uuair_: 路政执法居然开车就走
<uuair_> onlylove：恩我看到了，哪是路政，这种人就该死。
<uuair_> onlylove：当官的就这样，所以别理他们了，民不与官斗。
<onlylove> uuair_: 拉倒吧，养他们吃饭的啊，刑警只管刑事案件
<onlylove> uuair_: 那些巡警，整天就知道瞎逛游
<uuair_> onlylove：你自己多开导一下自己多好？何必较劲呢？可能你没见过好警察吧，因为好警察一般人是看不到了，只有坏人才知道。
<onlylove> uuair_: 出了事他们跑的比谁都快
<onlylove> uuair_: 好警察，好警察全国人民都知道，因为成烈士了
<uuair_> onlylove：但出了事，往前冲的也一定是警察跟部队啊。
<onlylove> uuair_: 拉倒吧，你说部队往前冲我信
<jyf> http://voiceofrussia.com/news/2013_06_18/Ancient-pyramids-possibly-man-made-discovered-in-Antarctica-5371/
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ Ancient pyramids, possibly man-made, discovered in Antarctica - News - Society - The Voice of Russia: News, Breaking news, Politics, Economics, Business, Russia, International current events, Expert opinion, podcasts, Video
<jyf> 南极发现三个古代金字塔
<onlylove> uuair_: 警察，还是算了
<uuair_> onlylove：我给你找个书你看看，不长，都是警察的故事，有一些警察我也认识，写的都是真的。
<onlylove> uuair_: 有那时间我去看成龙的新警察故事去
<happyaron> iMadper: ping
<uuair_> http://book.kanunu.org/book4/10547/
<iMadper> happyaron: pong.
<^k^> uuair_ ⇪ ti: 京城十案 - 萨苏 - 小说在线阅读 - 努努书坊
<happyaron> iMadper: 请教下bisect怎么用
<happyaron> iMadper: 是bisect start，然后标记一个good一个bad
<uuair_> onlylove：不，这个书写的是真的。
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: mail server 有啥推薦的麽？
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: postfix
<onlylove> uuair_: 懒得看
<iMadper> happyaron: 我也不会.. ..
<happyaron> 额
<happyaron> iMadper: 求教啊
<onlylove> uuair_: 就和游戏出稀有装备一样，总是隔壁团
<uuair_> onlylove：：）
<iMadper> happyaron: 就是, 先把当前版本标记为错误
<iMadper> happyaron: 然后标记一个老版本为正确
<jyf> iMadper: 别pong了 下次改用 bo~
<iMadper> happyaron: 然后git就给你挑选中间版本, 让你去试试看... 然后你标记那个版本就行了
<happyaron> iMadper: 试完了会给一个什么first bad commit么？
<iMadper> happyaron: 恩.
<iMadper> happyaron: 最后你会试到, 上一个是好的, 这一个是坏的...
<iMadper> happyaron: 不过, 你这么高水平, 还用得到 bisect?
<iMadper> happyaron: 直接读完所有代码, 然后说出所有bug呀!
<happyaron> iMadper: 然后我才看两行就吐血身亡了？
<iMadper> happyaron: 不会的.
<iMadper> happyaron: 对了, 问你, 比如我家里接入两条百兆光纤, 有办法让他们网速叠加吗?
<iMadper> happyaron: 设备会不会很贵?
<onlylove> iMadper: 链路聚合
<iMadper> onlylove: 简单点儿, 需要啥设备? 贵不贵?
<NWMonster> 需要2个网卡，一套软件
<onlylove> iMadper: 这个我不知道，cisco的大家伙肯定可以，小路由没做过
<happyaron> iMadper: 只能做策略路由吧。
<iMadper> NWMonster: 那也很难叠加.
<iMadper> NWMonster: 只能动态选路
<iMadper> happyaron: 恩 . 是啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 而且, 就算只是这样, 设备的价格也不低
<happyaron> onlylove: 搞不定的
<NWMonster> 不是选择，确实是叠加，原来见过一套这样的软件，你稍等，我google一下
<onlylove> happyaron: 不知道多拨那套好使不
<happyaron> iMadper: 可以动态的
<NWMonster> 原来用过，不过是win平台上的
<happyaron> onlylove: 不好使的，要那样聚合，要么irf要么lacp
<happyaron> onlylove: 用被动的就好很多了……
<onlylove> happyaron: 意思是只有cisco router可以咯？
 * iMadper 算了, 那就不想了....
<happyaron> onlylove: 不是
<onlylove> happyaron: 那来套解决方案
<happyaron> onlylove: 要运营商配合啊
<onlylove> happyaron: ^
<happyaron> onlylove: 否则只能被动的，就是一主一从。
<onlylove> happyaron: 运营商配合，还不如直接买个cisco了
<happyaron> onlylove: 买cisco也没用
<happyaron> onlylove: 因为想动态聚合，就是要两端配合。
<happyaron> onlylove: 否则都是被动的
<happyaron> iMadper: 找g蛙大拿
<happyaron> iMadper: 他砖家
<iMadper> happyaron: 恩..
<iMadper> happyaron: 神蛙见首不见尾
 * iMadper 好像青蛙没有尾巴...
<happyaron> iMadper: 明天找他，反正你也不急
<onlylove> iMadper: 没啥，刚从蝌蚪变的时候还有点皮
<NWMonster> iMadper: http://www.connectify.me/dispatch/ 看下这个项目
<^k^> NWMonster ... ⇪ Connectify Dispatch - The Software Internet Load Balancer
<iMadper> NWMonster: 看过
<iMadper> happyaron: 我家这边现在有小运营商, 提供不限速的带宽了
<NWMonster> iMadper: 你需要的不就是这软件提供的？
<iMadper> NWMonster: 这个软件也不是叠加吧?
<NWMonster> iMadper: 是叠加
<NWMonster> 你看下录像介绍
<iMadper> NWMonster: 看了, 是balance
<iMadper> NWMonster: 还是我英语太差...
<NWMonster> iMadper: 它只有win版本是因为在驱动级别去调整几个网卡直接的合作，具体实现过程我也不了解
<NWMonster> 有老版本的破解版本，我下载用过一段时间
<iMadper> NWMonster: 老版本是用来做host-ap的
<iMadper> NWMonster: 我四年前用过
<NWMonster> 那是另一个程序了
<NWMonster> 也是这个软件商出的
<iMadper> NWMonster: 哦.
<NWMonster> iMadper: 你下载成hotspot了
<iMadper> NWMonster: 不记得了
<iMadper> NWMonster: 那会儿那个软件就叫做 connectify
<iMadper> 1.7
<NWMonster> iMadper: 这玩意有3个软件
<iMadper> 哦
<Tom____> ?
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 笔记本键盘不起作用了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452984 装ubuntu之后开始键盘还可以用，过了几天就用不了了，然后重装了好几次机了，也换了好几个版本，就是不起作用，然后我就改了/etc/default/console-setup这个文件，重启还是不起作用，现在很无奈，求大神解决！谢谢！ 但是双系统的win7笔
<^k^> ─> 记本键盘就可以用，现在在linux下只能用键盘，求解！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yizhesong — 2013-12-01 21:52
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装ubuntu，用Gparted磁盘工具分区，分区表应设置什么类型？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452985 安装UBUNTU系统 统计信息: 发表于 由 GSLA — 2013-12-01 22:00
<alvin_rxg> TAT 我淪落成網管了…
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 笔记本键盘不起作用了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452984 装ubuntu之后开始键盘还可以用，过了几天就用不了了，然后重装了好几次机了，也换了好几个版本，就是不起作用，然后我就改了/etc/default/console-setup这个文件，重启还是不起作用，现在很无奈，求大神解决！谢谢！ 但是双系统的win7笔
<^k^> ─> 记本键盘就可以用，现在在linux下只能用键盘，求解！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yizhesong — 2013-12-01 21:52
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装ubuntu，用Gparted磁盘工具分区，分区表应设置什么类型？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452985 分区表删除，现在新创建一分区表。 应设置什么类型，才被ubuntu识别？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 GSLA — 2013-12-01 22:00
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 恭喜，你可以开始钓妹子了
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 通常网管是给妹子修电脑的
<mao> 软妹子们，注意咯。。。
<happyaron> imwithye: 接口是多少的
<onlylove> mao: 注意啥，虽然我不是
<happyaron> imwithye: 额，错人了
<imwithye> happyaron: 我就猜到～～
<happyaron> mad破呢！
<onlylove> happyaron: [22:00]	|<--	iMadper has left freenode (Remote host closed the connection)
<onlylove> happyaron: 人都走了多久了
<happyaron> onlylove: 我自己有日志
<onlylove> happyaron: 知道你有日志
<gzgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 欧洲的sauna就是好啊
<mao> onlylove, 狼来啦。。。：）
<gzgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 随便看
<onlylove> mao: 靠，给别人一个结束单身的机会
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 笔记本键盘不起作用了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452984 装ubuntu之后开始键盘还可以用，过了几天就用不了了，然后重装了好几次机了，也换了好几个版本，就是不起作用，然后我就改了/etc/default/console-setup这个文件，重启还是不起作用，现在很无奈，求大神解决！谢谢！ 但是双系统的win7笔
<^k^> ─> 记本键盘就可以用，现在在linux下只能用键盘，求解！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yizhesong — 2013-12-01 21:52
<xuxstar> 请问，安装bumblebee后，运行glxgears后出现XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0"
<xuxstar>       after 1164 requests (1164 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<xuxstar> 该怎么解决？
<xuxstar> 我能弱弱的问下，附加驱动里没有任何东西，是否是因为软件源中没有受限驱动的原因？
<jiero> 我发现我的这个屏幕本身就有一种模糊感
<jiero> 显示图片的时候很漂亮。。。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-11-24
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 双系统win7和ubuntu14.04, ubuntu搜得到但是连不上wifi http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466260 双系统win7和ubuntu14.04, ubuntu搜得到但是连不上wifi ubuntu 的信号比win7下要差好多，同一个wifi下，手机速度很快，但ubuntu搜得到wifi，但是连接一直不成功。最后只能用usb线，
<^k^>  ─> 让手机给ubuntu提供网络。 本子是thinkpad t430u 硬件信息： *-network description: Network controller product: BCM4313 802.11b …
<yunfan> roylez: 不会erlang 不过如果可以翻墙 我去学就是了
<yunfan> kandu: 我过年是回去跟父母过 家里没住的  如果你要来屯溪过  我倒是可以把房子给你住
<yunfan> happyaron: 可有全志的A80板子?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M02/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2pt2If1EMAAC0ikjihZsAALrOAFMUBEAALSi231.jpg 主人我错了,我以后再也不敢了
<yunfan> huntxu: 你肉身在哪里?
<huntxu> yunfan: 廣州
<yunfan> huntxu: 为何不去深圳
<huntxu> yunfan: 我老婆在廣州
<jiero> huntxu:  好羡慕你
 * jiero 抱抱 huntxu
 * jiero 好羡慕 Destine 抱抱
<Destine> jiero, 为啥要羡慕我？
<jiero> Destine:  很少抱怨的充实呀
<yunfan> huntxu: 原来如此 可玩过 全志的a80?
<huntxu> yunfan: 啥玩意？沒聽說過
<tryit> yunfan, 还在折腾板子呢？
<Destine> jiero, 因为比较忙。。。没空。。。
<jiero> Destine:  :)
<jiero> Destine:  那样也可以幸福的
<Destine> jiero, 那你就赶快忙起来。
<jiero> Destine: 我挺忙的，但是太复杂了，到绝望
<Destine> onlylove, jiero 又开始嘀咕了，来换你教育教育他。
 * jiero 丫丫
<onlylove> Destine: 他又打算作甚
<Destine> onlylove, 他打算作甚这种问题。。。回答不了，但是又在嘀咕写大家看不懂的东西了。
<imtxc> 围观你们教育 jiero ,  onlylove Destine
 * imtxc 拜能和 jiero 交流的人们
<jiero> onlylove:  我对Destine 羡慕她，她忙也会幸福 。 后来的你看到了
<onlylove> Destine: 没事，只要不是对你msg或者点名，就当看不见，或者直接学jusss ignore
 * jiero 拖着 onlylove 溜冰
<onlylove> jiero: 你丫丫的不用工作就可以四处玩，还不愁收入和找媳妇的问题，你有毛资格羡慕别人，一边自己玩去
<jiero> onlylove:  四处玩不需要固定工作
<jiero> onlylove: 穷游的真多
<onlylove> jiero: 我这个岁数再穷游，怕是就真找不到媳妇了
<onlylove> jiero: 最近拇指腱鞘炎，没时间和你敲键盘玩
<jiero> onlylove: 我已经找不到媳妇了
<onlylove> jiero: 你是二代，家里会安排相亲的
<onlylove> jiero: 我连相亲的机会都没
<imtxc> 打死 jiero 吧
<imtxc> onlylove:
<onlylove> imtxc: 丫丫的在深圳，找饭团去打死
<imtxc> maplebeats_: 打死 jiero 吧
<jiero> onlylove: 管它相亲与否。。。 imtxc  找不到局势找不到
<imtxc> jiero: 放学别走
<imtxc> jiero: 马蛋敢诅咒我找不到
<onlylove> imtxc: 你相信 jiero找不到？
<imtxc> onlylove: 所以打死啊
<jiero> onlylove imtxc ...
<onlylove> imtxc: 丫丫的只要把旅行照片贴吧贴吧，一堆妹纸往上凑，我这样的贴也没人搭理
<imtxc> onlylove: 那种考了99分然后天天跟你个不及格的人面前念叨哎呀我考砸了的这种人，不该乱棍打死？
<onlylove> imtxc: 该
<onlylove> imtxc: so 我们来讨论如何打死 jiero
<imtxc> 我圧胳膊
<jiero> onlylove imtxc  两个滚，昨天去看人家活动，主讲笑着说恋爱只有一次的没有吧—— 想我这种0记录的也没有吧。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 丫的就是傻逼，恋爱就是只有一次
<onlylove> jiero: 就是初恋，除了初恋，剩下的不叫恋爱
<jiero> onlylove: 丫的我连初恋都没
<onlylove> jiero: 那种没文化哗众取宠的人说的话你也信
<jiero> lol
<onlylove> jiero: 那啾啾是啥
<onlylove> jiero: 你连名分都不给人，还追着人到处跑
<jiero> onlylove:  初恋是两个人的事
<onlylove> jiero: 活该
<jiero> onlylove: ... 你去看词典的话。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 亲，你去看看词典，空穴来风啥意思，词典是人写的
<onlylove> jiero: 别傻了
<onlylove> jiero: 我当初傻乎乎的追妹子来北京，结果咋样？
<onlylove> jiero: 现在，你没资格羡慕别人
<jiero> onlylove:  羡慕别人需要资格吗？
<onlylove> jiero: 乖乖的让大家膜拜
<jiero> lol
<onlylove> jiero: 当然需要
<onlylove> jiero: 你看王思聪有羡慕过别人？
<jiero> onlylove: 那是谁。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 自己搜去
<maplebeats_> imtxc: 为啥
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41983
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 酷派手机被指悄悄推送应用
<onlylove> 酷派手机加入黑名单
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41986
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Windows内核版本号从6跳到10
<jiero> onlylove:  ...
<yunfan> tryit: 没办法 我是穷人 想自己攒钱弄个20T的阵列
<yunfan> onlylove: 你们厂可买过这种大存储设备？
<onlylove> yunfan: 没
<onlylove> yunfan: 我在inspur代理上班卖过的设备没超过5T的
<onlylove> yunfan: 至于vmware的存储我不清楚
<yunfan> onlylove: 多少钱?
<onlylove> yunfan: 浪潮的东西我不知道，本身就贵，又是关系户，一台双路的服务器都二十多万，你想想水分吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 当时是卖给卫生局的
<onlylove> yunfan: 印象里面是两台双路，一台存储
<yunfan> onlylove: 那个时候水分也不算大吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 不不不，我还没见过十几万的塔式服务器
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是当时就有那么一台
<yunfan> onlylove: 我刚才看硬盘  发现居然有走rj45口的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我知道存储有走网线的……硬盘……我知道有光纤的……rj45真么听说过
<yunfan> onlylove: rj45就是网线口
<skh1> onlylove: rj45是什么？
<onlylove> skh1: 一个工业标准，8针接口
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 如何用tar还原 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466262 系统 14.04 我用tar命令备份了整个系统（根分区下的都备份了） 然后我有重新分区了，只分了2个分区，sda5为swap分区，sda6为/分区。 然后我用livecd启动进行还原(启动的时候我选择是试用ubuntu)，我是这样做的： mou
<^k^>  ─> nt /dev/sda5/ sudo tar -xvpzf /media/ubuntu/优盘盘符/备份文件名 -C / 结果提示我:空间不够，无法write。但是我的/dev/s …
<jiero> onlylove:  好的我错了，我不该用别人说的初恋定义
<tryit> yunfan, 你玩的都是比较高端的……我还在折腾开发板驱动
<onlylove> tryit: 这是两个方向，开发板也挺好玩的
<onlylove> tryit: 至少你可以自己折腾
<yunfan> tryit: 我是穷闹得 要不然我干嘛折腾
<onlylove> 为毛比我富的都在哭穷！
<tryit> onlylove, 熟悉了玩好，不熟悉的话自己一个人折腾开发板简直是自虐
<onlylove> tryit: 基础不扎实吧？
<jiero> onlylove:  因为欲望比你多？
<tryit> onlylove, 有linux基础，没开发板的基础
<onlylove> jiero: 我保证欲望比你多
<onlylove> tryit: C语言呢？
<jiero> onlylove:  呃。。。
<skh1> 开发板确实有意思，当初我也弄过
<tryit> onlylove, c不是事儿
<onlylove> tryit: 开发板的驱动其实很简单的，你如果对数字电路比较熟悉，看下说明就知道怎么玩了
<tryit> onlylove, 买回板子来，啃说明手册，然后是datasheet，然后是各个部件的手册……
<tryit> onlylove, 以及内核中各种各样的驱动框架
<onlylove> tryit: 通常情况下是写flag，写入一串flag以后，就可以做你要做的事情了
<onlylove> tryit: 所以其实，你要研究的还是datasheet和零件手册
<onlylove> tryit: 因为……剩下的不是你需要关心的
<tryit> onlylove, 不管怎么说现在算是入门了
<yunfan> onlylove: 穷富都是相对的 你老家还有搬砖的呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 我老家搬砖的和我在北京赚的工资一样
<onlylove> yunfan: 我在老家真赚不了那么多
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 1404 server 版 启动时 卡在这两个就不动了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466263 如题，启动时卡在如图所示的位置就不动了。 第一次安装完 本来是可以进系统的 ，重启了一下就卡在了图一的位置；后来重新装了一遍，结果又卡在图二的位置。 后来别人也反复
<^k^>  ─> 试了几次，都是卡在这2个界面就不动了，谁来帮忙看看啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 evil-kevin — 2014-11-24 10:17
<eexpress> onlylove: 你老家哪里
<onlylove> eexpress: 烟台
<eexpress> 烟台好地方嘛。你回家去发展也不错。
<eexpress> 空气好多了吧
<eexpress> 节约十年寿命
<tryit> eexpress, onlylove  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1914375 这些代码找个驱动相关的工作如何？
<eexpress> tryit: 找蛋蛋问。
<jiero> eexpress:  烟台空气也不算好的
<eexpress> 这难道是rpi的代码？
<eexpress> 烟台没啥重工业吧
<tryit> eexpress, 自己写的，用的是tiny6410的开发板
<eexpress> 哦。
<jiero> eexpress: 周边还是不好 - 如果吹东风就好了
<eexpress> 还分门别类的。
<eexpress> jiero: 你咋清楚呢
<onlylove> eexpress: 他老家潍坊的
<jiero> eexpress:  不是很清楚，去过，而且在潍坊旁边
<eexpress> 2个地方不近吧。没概念
<eexpress> 看地图去
<onlylove> eexpress: 接壤
<tryit> eexpress, 把代码整理整理，下周开始投简历……
<onlylove> happyaron: 自恋姐的suse不好玩……
<eexpress> tryit: 强。准备工作作这么仔细。
<eexpress> jiero: 不近啊。烟台和威海才近。
<onlylove> happyaron: 对于我这种啥配置都不会的小白太难
<onlylove> eexpress: 西边，有那么一点点
<eexpress> 海边多好。 onlylove
<tryit> eexpress, 把发布的笔记也整理整理，然后把代码挂到github上，简历里写上，找工作可能更靠谱些吧
<onlylove> eexpress: 哦，是的，至少冬天不用为静电问题发愁，我一直认为北京静电是因为干燥
<eexpress> tryit: 恩
<onlylove> tryit: 看运气
<eexpress> onlylove: 静电严重？
<eexpress> tryit: 找人推荐
<tryit> eexpress, 关键是没工作经验，工作了好多年都是基建的……
<onlylove> eexpress: 哦，实际上是我在北京冬天总是被金属门把手电到，不知道是老家金属门把手少，还是北京干燥
<eexpress> onlylove: 冬天在公交车上电击别人？
<eexpress> tryit: 到实际工作了，可能你准备的都用不上。只能看到你是一个认真的人。
<onlylove> eexpress: 这个真没有
<onlylove> tryit: 懂了吧，就是看运气
<tryit> eexpress, 队的，你说的也有可能。准备找个小公司先工作一年，然后再往外企或者大公司跳
<tryit> eexpress, 对的
<tryit> onlylove, 恩
<eexpress> 对于工作态度上，其实认真是第一重要的。
<onlylove> eexpress: 那是对工作的态度，问题是，你首先要有个工作，
<onlylove> eexpress: 然后，剩下的问题是，hr看你顺眼不
<eexpress> onlylove: 恩。最好碰到一个没结婚的hr
<eexpress> 女的。
<eexpress> lol
<onlylove> eexpress: 那样更坑
<onlylove> eexpress: 搞不好她用挑男朋友的态度挑人……
<tryit> onlylove, 男上司比女上司容易相处多了……
<tryit> cc eexpress
<onlylove> tryit: 看人
<eexpress> tryit: 那看你的技巧。
<freeflying> iMadper: 水果商咋设置呼叫转移
<freeflying> iMadper: 升级到8.1后经常找不到sim卡
<iMadper> freeflying: 我也不知道...
<iMadper> freeflying: 找不到sim卡听起来好严重啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 重启就好了
<iMadper> freeflying: 看见了能重启, 没看见呢? 一天都接不到电话..
<iMadper> freeflying: 你下次去美帝修了吧
 * O0XX 怎么听都像软件的bug。。。
<imtxc> freeflying: *21#18311111111
<imtxc> 移动通用的
<imtxc> freeflying: 或者 设置-电话-呼叫转移
<freeflying> O0XX: 应该是软件bug，升级到8.1之前没啥问题
<imtxc> O0XX: 吓扯， 这是 feature
<freeflying> iMadper: 所以我得开呼叫转移
<onlylove> freeflying: 能回滚不
<freeflying> onlylove: iOS你想啥呢
<imtxc> freeflying: 来 8.1.1 吧，据说修了几个bug
<freeflying> imtxc: 已经是了
<onlylove> freeflying: 这点功能都不提供……渣渣系统
<onlylove> freeflying: 万一有了重大BUG，岂不是等死
<O0XX> freeflying: 你是没备份那个用于降级系统的东西吧
 * O0XX 叫啥来着？
<eexpress> ios本来就是升级2次，就必须换机的东西。
<freeflying> O0XX: 没
<imtxc> 还是7 顺滑啊
<vipzrx> 我工作中有很多同时用qq,我在手机上处理信息不方便.所以需要在linux下安装qq
<vipzrx> 之前用的是lwqq
<vipzrx> 请问,现在lwqq的方案还是最优的方案吗?
<eexpress> 这里都没人用qq吧。去#qq房间问。lol
<freeflying> O0XX: safari有没有类似switchysharp的插件
<O0XX> freeflying: 不懂...没用过这高达上的东西
<imtxc> iMadper: 难道乃用水果没遇到过找不到SIM卡的问题？
<iMadper> imtxc: 还没呢.
<vipzrx> eexpress: 谢谢
<imtxc> 肯定是假的水果ip
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过遇到过别人打不进来电话, 我能打出去
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~
<vipzrx> eexpress: 你用的是xfce吗?
<eexpress> unity
<eexpress> imtxc: 你难道用水果
<imtxc> eexpress: .
<vipzrx> -leguin.freenode.net- *** Notice -- TS for #qq changed from 1416798115 to
<vipzrx> 		 1263138026
<vipzrx> 这是什么意思?
<iMadper> O0XX: Finance Director  这个人的level, 比你老板高还是一样啊?
<imtxc> eexpress: 我遇到的找不到SIM的问题，还不是重启就能解决的，重启多少次也没用，只能把卡拔出来，放到别的手机里面开机，然后再拿回来才能好，少一步都不行 cc freeflying iMadper
<iMadper> imtxc: 你去换个卡吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个title看是VP下面的人吧
<freeflying> imtxc: 这个是不是运营商锁卡的
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦, 那就是比你老板高了啊
<eexpress> imtxc: 你可以焊几根线，外挂sim卡。
<imtxc> iMadper: 跟卡好像没关系，跟机器好像也没关系，很郁闷，找不到的时候，我把我卡放别人手机，或者别人的卡放我手机，都是好的
<freeflying> O0XX: 贵司的director不值钱
<imtxc> director 还不值钱啊
 * O0XX 求当director..
<imtxc> iMadper: 把hamo的需求转给他老板
<iMadper> imtxc: 昂.
<freeflying> O0XX: 你去替司马光的位子好了
<eexpress> imtxc: hamo和mark合影过。按照中国的习惯，迟早当领导。
<O0XX> freeflying: 司马光？
<freeflying> O0XX: SteveM
<O0XX> 。。
<eexpress> 蛤总
<imtxc> eexpress: 对哦
<jiero> O0XX:
<fazhou> o
<luobo> 上午好，我有一张好图，跟大家分享一下
<luobo> http://imagebin.org/324505
<luobo> 各位好汉，不要吝啬
<fazhou> 。。。
<skh1> luobo: 似乎打不开
<luobo> 怎么可能
<onlylove> luobo: 很有可能
<luobo> skh1$ 会有安全提示，你选择继续访问就是了
<luobo> onlylove$ 我还看了一边的
<onlylove> luobo: 你让他换个浏览器，别用天杀的firefox
<tryit> luobo, emacs shell 不支持 ncurses 库
<onlylove> luobo: firefox经常有问题
<luobo> tryit$ 这个又好的解决办法吗？
<onlylove> luobo: 顺便说，我不用emacs
<tryit> luobo, 我没发现
<luobo> onlylove$ 好吧，vim也是神器
<tryit> luobo, 否则的话我就可以彻底抛弃terminal了
<onlylove> luobo: 我用nano
<luobo> tryit$ 好吧，明白的你苦衷了
<luobo> tryit$ 我看别人M-x term，但是不能在buffer之间切换，我搜了半天也没明白他们怎么做的
<skh1> luobo: 难道firefox有问题吗？
<luobo> skh1$ 安全性问题，不是firefox问题
<luobo> skh1$ 是怕你中毒，不让你访问那个图片网站的
<luobo> onlylove$ 那个也很屌，不过我用不惯
<skh1> luobo: 应该没毒吧？我用chrme打开了
<tryit> luobo, 不习惯term，也不习惯eshell
<onlylove> luobo: 那个厉害毛，就是个记事本样的
<luobo> tryit$ 好吧，我先忍了
<luobo> skh1$ chrome会有安全提示的
<luobo> onlylove$ 能干活的工具都是好工具
<tryit> luobo, 你自己写个patch，我们都沾点光～
<luobo> tryit$ 我刚学，只是被emacs gdb所吸引
<luobo> tryit$ 我还是个菜b
<onlylove> luobo: 败给你了，我就写不超过100行的小脚本，用什么编辑器无所谓的……
<tryit> luobo, 你是指gud吧
<luobo> onlylove$ vi确实不错的
<luobo> tryit$ 是gdb,我刚学
<tryit> luobo, 默认的gud看起来挺帅，实际上一点都不实用，还得自己深度定制
<luobo> 我先吃饭了
<imtxc> 见鬼
<luobo> 又空聊吧
<luobo> tryit$ 好吧
<skh1> 你们一般用什么语言呢？
<onlylove> 做什么就用什么语言，项目A用java项目b用python项目c用#￥%
<iMadper> skh1: 中文.
<onlylove> iMadper: good job!
<imtxc> iMadper: 有啥 3g 网络里面 ios 的过墙方式啊
<imtxc> 连vpn一毛钱的速度都没有
<iMadper> imtxc: 啊? lol~
<iMadper> imtxc: 你用着我的vps呗
<imtxc> iMadper: 啥？
<iMadper> imtxc: 你不是说你的vpn没速度吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩
<onlylove> imtxc: 为啥要用3G，直接笔记本起ap啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 出门
<onlylove> iMadper: 人用的是3G
<imtxc> iMadper: 你的vps上面搭了vpn了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 没, 下个月能搭
<iMadper> imtxc: imtxc: 对了, 现在openvpn还能用吗/
<imtxc> 为嘛是下个月
<imtxc> iMadper: 能啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 打个 ipsec 的吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 现在的vps, 系统太老, 不能用 http://pritunl.com/#install
<imtxc> 让豪基娃指导一下
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Pritunl - Enterprise VPN Server
<iMadper> imtxc: 我懒啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 这东西到底干嘛的
<imtxc> 得用专门的客户端？
<imtxc> iMadper: 我要 ios 里面用啊....
<iMadper> imtxc: 这货有官方的ios客户端啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 就一个问题，不越狱能玩？
<iMadper> imtxc: 你搜 openvpn 就能下载
<iMadper> imtxc: 能啊
<iMadper> imtxc: app store
<happyaron> cherrot: 话说打adc角色的话得输出到什么样的成绩才算及格啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 五大洲蓉蓉，你在玩啥……
<cherrot> happyaron, carry全场
<jiero> happyaron: 五大洲蓉蓉
<cherrot> happyaron, adc是等你玩会其他英雄时才应该开始玩的。。
<cherrot> happyaron, 你需要玩玩辅助、法师练练走位
<happyaron> cherrot: 在玩法师
<happyaron> cherrot: garen类型的目前完全不会打
<cherrot> happyaron, 嗯 我就是稻草人中单起家的～
<cherrot> happyaron, 目前最爱的是炸弹人
<happyaron> jiero: 高富帅不要这样
<happyaron> onlylove: 这你还没看出来么。。
<onlylove> 完全看不懂……
<happyaron> cherrot: 我在用那恶心人的lux
<iMadper> 啥游戏? 撸啊撸?
<cherrot> happyaron, 啊 拉克丝棒棒哒
<happyaron> cherrot: 中单恶心人 giggles
 * onlylove 表示智商被脸压
<cherrot> happyaron, 上手太容易了 爆发又高
<happyaron> 嗯
<onlylove> 你们在玩啥啊！
<cherrot> onlylove, 撸啊撸
 * chongwish 小学生放假啦
<onlylove> 好吧……
<cherrot> chongwish, 你放学不要走
<onlylove> lol没我啥事情
<cherrot> happyaron, 最新喜欢玩辅助和ADC了
<happyaron> cherrot: 我也喜欢adc。。
<happyaron> cherrot: 但输出一直太低
<happyaron> 技术渣
<happyaron> 所以只能mage走起了
<cherrot> happyaron, 先用远程学会走位再说
<onlylove> happyaron: 表示网络有流量限制，没法尝试各种网游
<happyaron> cherrot: 之前打过一段时间ashe，后来用fortune
<happyaron> onlylove: 家里也有限制么。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我用的3G啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 完蛋
<onlylove> happyaron: 我住的地方没网
<cherrot> happyaron, 为毛我都不认识
<happyaron> cherrot: 近身打起来完全无力
<imtxc> cherrot: 被绿军包围啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 艾希，fortune不知道对应国服的啥
<cherrot> imtxc, 终于遇到蓝军了。。。唉 全是绿军好心塞
<cherrot> happyaron, 埃希没位移 不好打
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> 输出略低
<cherrot> happyaron, fotune 这个名字好陌生
<imtxc> cherrot: 对啊.........
<happyaron> fortune 会比ashe好打很多
<imtxc> cherrot: 我刚装上
<happyaron> cherrot: 赏金猎手
<imtxc> cherrot: 不过手机连上vpn没有速度，心塞
<imtxc> cherrot: 销号投敌吧？
<freeflying> 本周是首届国家网络安全宣传周，我们号召全民提高网络安全意识，共建网络安全，共享网络文明！（www.wlaqz.cn）【中网办】
<alvin_rxg> Title: 首届国家网络安全宣传周 (@ xinhuanet.com *FROM* wlaqz.cn)
<imtxc> cherrot: 不会发消息啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 看到你的消息了怎么回
<jiero> 要回家了
<yunfan> happyaron: 可有全志的a80板子在手上？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 《大话操作系统——做坚实的工程实践派》(9) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466264 20几年前，对操作系统来说，虚拟内存是个高大上的玩意，它不仅仅是具备内存保护的功能，也给应用程序的独立开发带来了方便 ，其实它的底层逻辑是一个叫MMU的东西完成了一些重要的
<^k^>  ─> 工作…… jpg-ph-3.6-1.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 pdlenovo — 2014-11-24 12:05
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/348687.htm
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 魅族:MX4系列上下布局已经完成 不会再有Mini版_Meizu 魅族_cnBeta.COM
<onlylove> 阿当上班了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 555555555555
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 没有5寸的了？
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 没有了
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 不过MX4确实比其它5寸只大一点点点
<happyaron> yunfan: 木有
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 说不好, 早先还说不会用yunos呢
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 心理营销?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 应该是真没了. 虽然魅族这几个傻逼说话一直没谱
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 产品做得好, 营销却向小米靠拢
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 是啊.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: GLOBAL确实好些 http://adam8157.info/blog/2014/11/use-gnu-global-for-source-code-tagging/
<^k^> ⇪ t: 使用GNU GLOBAL索引代码 - Adam's
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: semantic的索引更好
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:   当当的集资入了什么新装备？
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 索引的话都差不多吧, 和基于llvm的比不了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: ........
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不. semantic是语法分析.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 完整的知道你的语义.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 这类的都麻烦, 每次都得编译一半, 然后还得把编译规则都跟它说
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 这倒是, 但是结果真是好
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 处理内核源码是灾难
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 恩. 慢
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: MATE, GNOME, Cinnamon, KDE 在debian里你推荐那个
<imtxc> gfrog: 3G网络的ios连vpn有啥靠谱的办法？ pptp 连上基本上打不开什么东西
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 豪当当
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 才用上 global 啊
<KAO> 这又是一个苦逼的一天，愁人呀
<luobo> KAO$ 那你先把那什么露出来，让大家看看苦不苦啊
<luobo> KAO$ 玩笑
<luobo> KAO$ 玩笑
 * imtxc 是不是也该凑一篇blog去了
<KAO> 都吃了没
<slucx> freeflying: awesome
<gfrog> imtxc: 我用ipsec
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 壕
<imtxc> 看来我也需要搭一个ipsec了
<imtxc> gfrog: 乃搭ipsec用的啥啊？strongSwan 么
<gfrog> imtxc: racoon
<gfrog> imtxc: 浣熊比天鹅好使的多
<happyaron> gfrog: 但这货不支持ikev2
<imtxc> 好吧
<happyaron> gfrog: 这点最可惜了
<gfrog> happyaron: 俺木有这需求，lol
<happyaron> gfrog: windows机器不支持ikev1的啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 所以牛逼点还得strongswan/openswan
<happyaron> 对
<gfrog> happyaron: 对我来说无压力啊，我又不用windows，哈哈
<happyaron> openswan其实还是蛮渣的，strongswan没搞过
<happyaron> ...
<gfrog> happyaron: 那位SecIE徐总好像就是搞openswan的
<happyaron> gfrog: frag大拿？
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕蓉蓉搞批路由做翻墙路由吧，目测频道内就有市场需求，哈哈
<gfrog> happyaron: .
 * gfrog 妈蛋，kdialog竟然crash
<happyaron> gfrog: 一起做啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 目前KDE5完成度太低了
<happyaron> gfrog: KDE4.14路过
<happyaron> 升级jessie了
<freeflying> happyaron: 用那个？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 准备抛弃盗版了，关于分区的问题请大家指点一下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466265 硬盘500GB，在WINDOS下有C D E F R 5个盘符 其中E F盘的数据需要保留。本人的电脑就是上网办公而已 请问我该怎么分区 ？大家有什么建议请赐教 统计信息: 发表于 由 googlefans — 20
<^k^>  ─> 14-11-24 13:16
<happyaron> freeflying: 啥。。？
<freeflying> happyaron: kde/gnome/cinnamon?
<happyaron> freeflying: kde，另外俩不用
<freeflying> happyaron: kde感觉还是很锉
<happyaron> freeflying: gnome/cinnamon不就更挫了
<happyaron> freeflying: 说回来，linux上有不挫的桌面么，都是相对的啊
<KAO> 我倒是觉得gnome不错
<happyaron> KAO: 输入法集成一件脑残事就直接拍死了
 * slucx 此订单取消后，与此订单同时下单的其他子单将不满足免运费条件，完成时会收取500京豆作为运费。 怎么破？
<happyaron> KAO: gs上不能用其他进程绘制界面，在tablet上也活不下去
<gfrog> happyaron: 一起做？ 咋做？
<gfrog> happyaron: 拉猴总来赞助吧，哈哈
<happyaron> gfrog: 候总赞助，你来做路由，我来刷rom和发货
<happyaron> 又打错，猴总
<tenzu> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜疼主
<tenzu> happyaron: momo茸茸
 * slucx 此订单取消后，与此订单同时下单的其他子单将不满足免运费条件，完成时会收取500京豆作为运费。 怎么破？
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽
<gfrog> happyaron: 肿么做路由？
<happyaron> gfrog: 相关一干软件啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 不会搞……
<happyaron> gfrog: IE大拿这不要谦虚啊
<jiero> happyaron:  红米桌面Miui 死了。。。
<imtxc> 奇怪，连上了，还是木有速度
<KAO> 有人搞了锤子没
 * gfrog 艹，懂了为毛kdialog会crash了
<gfrog> happyaron: 真不知道咋做
<gfrog> happyaron: 没弄过openwrt
<tenzu> gfrog: 基蛙
<imtxc> 哦，忘了加 snat 了
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽
<jiero> tenzu:  疼主
<tenzu> jiero: 罗姐
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总，我弄了个cp910，效果确实不错呢
<tenzu> 妈蛋买个肾6+这么纠结
<jiero> tenzu:  买个那个干嘛
<jiero> tenzu:  手机那么常用么
<gfrog> tenzu: 最近好像还得半个月才能交货
<tenzu> jiero: 装13用
<tenzu> gfrog: 16G的到处都有，只是看价钱
<jiero> tenzu:  ... 识别率比较高哈。
<tenzu> jiero: 我周围还没人用
<gfrog> tenzu: 莫看价钱，无脑入
<jiero> tenzu:  无脑入
<jiero> tenzu: 差不多假期
<KAO> 锤子在手天下无我
<freeflying> gfrog: 这是啥
<jiero> tenzu: 我脑残了呀。
<gfrog> freeflying: 照片打印机
<jiero> tenzu:  这段时间花费这么多买了一堆东西。。。
<imtxc> 这ipsec 咋会一会儿就自动断开了呢 gfrog happyaron
<jiero> tenzu: 所以你也放弃吧
<gfrog> imtxc: 这个可能性很多，基本都是你自己网络连接不稳定
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: GNOME啊, 现在很好了
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: Vim党, 不如你们emacs的折腾
<KAO> vim挺好的
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 终极大老板哪天来啊？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 3
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 我都是看cscope快死了才迁移
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 就一天啊，讲话嘛？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 她上周就来了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 和我们只见一天吧
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 啊，好吧
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 管她讲不讲 讲我也不听
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你迁移嘛？ 不用cscope了？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: …… 好吧
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: http://adam8157.info/blog/2014/11/use-gnu-global-for-source-code-tagging/
<adam_magic_pack> eexpress: ^^我是不是言而有信?
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 靠，早不回
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 刚吃饭去了
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: Gnome现在不错了, 简洁.
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 啊，牛逼啊，都写blog了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: ... 随便写写
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 而且是 eexpress 约稿的
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 当编辑
<lainme> adam_magic_pack: 好厉害，还是约稿
<adam_magic_pack> lainme: 囡囡不要取笑我
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 阿森納表示願意在歐冠小組賽對陣多特蒙德之前臨時加入德國足協
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 坏人, 欺负娜娜
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 至少保一分
<imtxc> 不对，不像是网络的原因
<imtxc> 是配置问题？
<yunfan> tmd 感觉hbase是半成品
<kves> 取新帖 timeout
<tenzu> 约搞。。。
<tenzu> 我看错了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 每次merge octopress都很烦
 * iMadper 关了个盗版视频网站, 一帮人跟死了亲爹似的.
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 因为你改的不规范吧, 我每次rebase无压力的
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 照着官网改的啊
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我只加了几个page和改了scss
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 那个_config.yaml每次都conflict
<adam_magic_pack> =,=
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 你最新一篇 2014-01-01 05:14
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: yep
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我决定刷刷blog
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 发发图啥的
 * gfrog daily call
<freeflying> gfrog: 高大上
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 高大上
<imtxc> est
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  14:08
<imtxc> gfrog: 看起来好像是锁屏一段时间就自己掉线了，跟网络没有关系
<imtxc> wifi 也是这样
<gfrog> imtxc: 手机？ 那正常吧，休眠之后系统大概断掉网络连接了
<gfrog> imtxc: 我爪机开vpn都是啥时候用啥时候开，基本不一直连
 * imtxc eexpress 屏幕都雪花是咋回事
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: http://sports.163.com/14/1124/00/ABPCM44500051CCL.html 這不是巴薩嗎
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ 惨!红军12战6负平上季输球总和 创21年最差战绩_网易体育
<adam_magic_pack>  huntxu ...
<huntxu> 這球衣太tmd像了
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 看来想通过换球衣赢球的 不只 多特蒙德
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 黑得漂不漂亮/
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 還是阿森納要求加入德國足協保一分歐冠漂亮
 * adam_magic_pack brb
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • Ubuntu 14.10 ibus 引起的几个问题，求教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466268 很久没碰Ubuntu了，今天心血来潮。。。于是发现几个问题~~没法解决 希望有大神解惑！！！ 1、ibus sunpinyin设置项打不开 终端中运行提示 File "/usr/share//ibus-sunpinyin/setup/main.py", line 42, in <module
<^k^>  ─> > import ibus ImportError: No module named ibus 经google，说是要安装python-ibus，但是ubuntu 14.10源里似乎已经没有python-ibu …
<onlylove> imtxc: 电视机信号不好，就是都雪花
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<cherrot> imtxc, 啥事儿？
<cherrot> iMadper, 打击的是字幕组啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 木有事儿了
<imtxc> cherrot: 我在说技术就根本没看到消息在哪里，只有推送提醒
<imtxc> 手机上
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 翻墙上yyets下载newsroom.....
<imtxc> 。。。。
<imtxc> 第三集有了？
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 有片源了 正在下720p
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: http://www.yyets.com/resource/26701
<^k^> ⇪ t: 新闻编辑室,The Newsroom,第3季连载中,资源下载,中文字幕下载,连载,YYeTs|[人人影视原创翻译双语字幕][更新S03E02][字幕每周二下午1点更新][第二季BD精校会慢慢补齐，望体谅]-人人影视
<adam_magic_pack> ^k^: 小k好棒
<O0XX> iMadper: 帮我改改？我又得去写文档了
<iMadper> O0XX: 改啥?
<iMadper> O0XX: usb的那个?
<O0XX> iMadper: en..我有好多测试的prink..
<O0XX> iMadper: 等我发给你
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂
<O0XX> iMadper: 192.168.202.104:8000
<O0XX> iMadper: xhci-quick
<fazhou> 有人用过eclipse写android么？
<fazhou> 为啥我新建android项目的时候compile with 那一项为空 不能选
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 腾讯北京办公大门遭泼漆：书写“无耻”二字 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466271 　　今天一早，腾讯北京办公地点遭人泼漆。玻璃门上赫然写着“无耻”二字。截止到发稿前，泼漆人身份不明，腾讯方面也没有就此事发表任何言论。泼漆现场现已被白布遮住，保安人
<^k^>  ─> 员时刻蹲守。 　　有消息称，此次泼漆事件与腾讯前公关负责人有关，而此人早已从腾讯离职。关于此事 …
<adam_magic_pack> fracting: 你在北京么? 昨晚好像看见你了
<fracting> adam_magic_pack, 么么哒,这么想我
<adam_magic_pack> fracting: 是你么?
 * O0XX 目睹面基
<fracting> 如果下个月看见我就可能是我 xD
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 乃手机拿啥root的？ cc O0XX
<O0XX> fracting: 他可能看到的就是下个月的你
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 忘了
<O0XX> gfrog: 自带root
<fracting> 穿越了
<adam_magic_pack> fracting: 下个月来干什么?
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 牛逼
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> O0XX: 你更牛逼
<imtxc> O0XX: 我下载的那本pdf版本的 Go 语言编程 里面那么多错误是故意的么
<O0XX> imtxc: 等我给你找啊
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我的手机太小众, 不在那些root大师啥的支持之内
<fracting> adam_magic_pack,  老总过来北京,我过去陪一下
<imtxc> O0XX: 我下载的新浪里面的那个版本，代码好多错
<O0XX> imtxc: http://www.ituring.com.cn/book/967
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 图灵社区 : 图书 : Go语言编程
<adam_magic_pack> fracting: "男宠的日常"
<fracting> xD
<O0XX> imtxc: 自己照着堪误改
<fazhou> 为啥我新建android项目的时候compile with 那一项为空 不能选
<O0XX> imtxc: 确实好多错误
<imtxc> O0XX: 我以为这是专门给下载党挖的坑呢
<O0XX> imtxc: 没，我记得有好几段大段大段的程序都是错的
<imtxc> 恩
<O0XX> imtxc: 话说不如买一本
<O0XX> imtxc: 这书也不贵
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 不如就Go tour, 看毛书, 都out
<imtxc> O0XX: 买的里面没有错误？
<O0XX> iMadper: 买新刷，基本都改过来了
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 没错误也out
<imtxc> ...
<O0XX> iMadper: 这种旧刷肯定有问题
<iMadper> 七牛运存储那个人写的? 那个人主要是语文太差吧... 错误倒是都还好.
<iMadper> O0XX: 啥?
<O0XX> iMadper: 明显发错人了嘛
<O0XX> imtxc: 这种旧刷肯定有问题
<iMadper> 哦.
<O0XX> imtxc: 买新刷，基本都改过来了
<imtxc> O0XX: 继续看电子版
<O0XX> imtxc: 好吧...
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42002
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 波兰人抱怨法国人不工作
<nyfair> 蛤蛤
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> adam_magic_pack, .. 休息一下 ..  15:25
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我
<O0XX> iMadper: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/thumb180/61e7f4aajw1emlydyd3u2j20500500sw.jpg
<O0XX> iMadper: 猜这是谁？
<iMadper> O0XX: 你小时候??
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/617939
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 新低价：PHILIPS 飞利浦 HD9220/20 AirFryer空气炸锅+HR1832/02榨汁机 989元包邮（1099-110）_京东优惠_什么值得买
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 这谁啊
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 旁麦浪
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 0_0
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 整容了后来?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 也有可能是何炅
<adam_magic_pack> ...
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 你猜是谁？
 * adam_magic_pack 发现90后刚毕业小女生太容易被骗了....
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 14.10版本播放一系列avi视频，其中有部分视频会闪屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466273 Ubuntu Kylin 14.10系统，一系列的avi视频，其中部分视频会闪屏，不管是使用系统自带的SMPlayer还是软件中心下载的VLC都会闪屏，使用默认的开源驱动闪屏，切换到专有驱动后仍然闪屏
<^k^>  ─> ，而且是固定的那部分闪屏，而不是有时候这些闪屏，有时候那些闪屏，重装系统后依然是那部分闪屏，在 …
<imtxc> yunfan: 我刚研究地图才发现我家山背面那个村子有那么多的地啊
<O0XX> imtxc: 地主你好
<imtxc> O0XX: 我家没有
<imtxc> O0XX: 那个山背面我从来没去过
<nyfair> imtxc: 村书记带带我
<imtxc> 。。。
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 地主你好
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 煤老板！
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 煤老板！
<nyfair> imtxc: 村书记！
<nyfair> O0XX: 老司机！
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 煤老板！
<adam_magic_pack> 我是山东人 不是山西人, 煤老板个鬼
<imtxc> O0XX: 老司机！
<imtxc> O0XX: 拜煤老板的司机
<yunfan> imtxc: 有多少地？
<nyfair> 哇靠，这是谁
<yunfan> onlylove: tmd我恨死这些java项目
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: O0XX 他这辈子没准备当司机
<yunfan> onlylove: 那个吊hbase的文档看半天都 没看出他概念来
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 哪几个是你家的？
<O0XX>  
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:%E5%B1%B1%E4%B8%9C%E7%85%A4%E7%9F%BF
<kves> ⇪ t: Category:山东煤矿 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<yunfan> 远不如redis 真狗屎
<imtxc> yunfan: 很多啊
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 山东有金矿嘛
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 一个没有, 我在威海, 我们那边矿产应该只有大理石
<yunfan> imtxc: 能有多少  再说都是你上次拍给我看的那种地么 额
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: yunfan 人民英雄纪念碑的石头是我镇的
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 立柱壕
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 大理石并不比煤便宜
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 那不应该是河北人刻的么
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 石头
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: http://www.11467.com/weihai/search/10188.htm
<kves> O0XX: ⇪ 威海铁矿公司-顺企网威海黄页
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 至少有铁矿
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: ......
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 我市主要行业是医药 机械 渔业和旅游
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 外加来北京卖房子
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 船老大你嗥
<onlylove> yunfan: hbase？你搞hadoop呢？
<onlylove> yunfan: 只管用就好，天知道那些概念是给谁看的，反正……我看不明白
<yunfan> onlylove: 嗯
<yunfan> onlylove: 你不知道概念怎么设计存储？
<O0XX> yunfan: 我为什么要设计存储啊？我等 adam_magic_pack 壕 包养我就好
<O0XX> 了
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，忘了你要做存储这事了，实际上这东西我印象里面就是在现有的文件系统上再抽象一次
<nyfair> 煤老板包养老司机？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: .........
<kandu> yunfan: 果然官二代，到处都有房
<onlylove> yunfan: 反正没有传说的那么神奇
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 果然官二代，到处都有房
 * adam_magic_pack 是workaround小能手
<onlylove> [15:48:13] <adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 外加来北京卖房子
<onlylove> 我就发下log，什么也不说
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 我在说威海的经济
<yunfan> kandu: 一个我父母住的房子 一个我自己贷款买的 这也叫到处？
<yunfan> onlylove: tmd 这事搞得人火大 本来上mysql就好了 诶  扔给运维去折腾
<luobo> emacs如何快速搜索my_code 这个单词
<onlylove> yunfan: 主要是，和他这种没有房子的比
<kandu> yunfan: 官二代果然不理解劳动人民的苦楚啊.. T_T
<luobo> emacs如何快速搜索带下划线的变量
<yunfan> onlylove: 你听他扯 他有座山呢
<nyfair> yunfan: 上回我去面试，那sx老问我xyz是怎么实现abc功能的。我就说，我从来不看这些东西的源码，这些东西是被设计来用的，不是来搞研究的。如果用这个还要先看懂，说明这东西很烂，我宁愿自己写一个。
<nyfair> 然后，就没有然后了，去他妈的
<luobo> 萝卜正在求救
<yunfan> kandu: 你还劳动人民  你是搞山头的土豪
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: imtxc O0XX 搜索我的blog, 有个抓我站的排名比我靠前很多很多..............
<onlylove> yunfan: 可惜我那老机器硬盘坏了，不然给你看下emc存储的文档
<yunfan> nyfair: 你这话说得漂亮 可惜最后人家不上你的当
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 你还劳动人民  你是搞山头的土豪
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 你那破blog又不更新
<onlylove> kandu: 原来深藏不露啊……
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 更了
<yunfan> 前几天阿蛋还更新博客了
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 不还是介绍微星主板那个么
<yunfan> 我都看到了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: it技术博客大学习?
<onlylove> 你们都有博客了……
<yunfan> 今天在想sqlite cluster
<nyfair> yunfan: 这话我没吹啊，我内心就是这么认为的
<yunfan> 感觉hbase太原始了  我很希望有redis那种玩法
<yunfan> nyfair: 我没说你吹 但是现实就是这么残酷
<luobo>  emacs如何快速搜索带下划线的变量
<yunfan> 我想比较两个特大set 都支持不了  还要取出来自己弄 太挫了
<luobo> emacs如何快速搜索my_code 这个单词
<iMadper> luobo: C-s
<nyfair> yunfan: 大不了不混了，反正现在反汇编玩得溜，宅家里写游戏外挂卖钱得了
<yunfan> nyfair: 你不是可以收租过日子？
<yunfan> 我只能求包养了
<luobo> iMadper$ 谢谢，第二个字符是什么字符阿
<yunfan> 昨天看个电影 香港舞男  发现做鸭好惨
<nyfair> yunfan: 收租刚够还贷，还要上班赚生活费
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: msi之后还有两发
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: msi的板子不耐用
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 还是asus或者gigabyte实在
<luobo> iMadper$ 那是你自定义的吗？
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 给个链接看看
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: adam8157?
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: adam8157.info
<alvin_rxg> Title: Adam's (@ adam8157.info)
<luobo> iMadper$ 我这好像没有的
<imtxc> 土豪 .info 域名
<yunfan> nyfair: 瞎说 都是自己房子 哪里来的贷款要还 不要来冒充我们穷鬼
<yunfan> .info挺便宜的  我的也是
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: octopress怎么嵌入html来着？ 直接写？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: mkd是直接写的
<luobo> iMadper$ C-s只是搜索，不是快速搜索
<luobo> iMadper$ C-s C-w 是快速搜索
<luobo> iMadper$ 但是不会选中my_code这种带下划线的单词
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.4p265 (2014-10-27 revision 48166) [i686-linux] 
<luobo> iMadper$ 有没有经验，叫我一下，搜半天了，搜不出来
<luobo> iMadper$ 我这绝对是技术问题，看着我这么真诚的份上，解答一下吧
<luobo> iMadper$ 或者给我个管理员做做
<luobo> iMadper$ 之前我的显示有问题，看不清时C-s，后来看出来了
<imtxc> .
<O0XX> .
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • HP DL380 G6服务器安装ubuntu 14.04出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466274 服务器以前操作系统win2003企业版 32位。改为ubuntu 14.04操作系统，然后装好后，出现进入系统10-30多分钟后 就自动重启（非正常重启，正常重启都是关闭服务之后才重启，他是直接类似
<O0XX> iMadper: http://weibo.com/u/5384335575?from=feed&loc=nickname
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<happyaron> gfrog: 你能在linux上配置好就行
<happyaron> gfrog: openwrt上不麻烦
<onlylove> yunfan: 我觉得我们需要研究下，包租婆为啥要哭穷
<luobo> 好吧，我先哭一会儿
<luobo> 人家不吊我了
<onlylove> luobo: 萝卜萝卜，欢迎来vim这个超级大坑，emacs那个超超级巨坑太大，你晒不到太阳的
<nyfair> 别听他们胡说，nano才是王道
<onlylove> nyfair: 你咋不说gedit
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 窝觉得nano不如gedit
<yunfan> onlylove: 败家？
 * iMadper 心中的编辑器排名 kate > vim > gedit > emacs > vi
<luobo> onlylove$ 那个vim现在已经用熟了
 * adam_magic_pack 今天接到个0571的电话, 激动坏了当时, 还以为淘宝彩票中奖, 结果是代开发票.....
<iMadper> luobo: C-s C-w 是个毛毛?
<luobo> onlylove$ 我用gdb调试蛋略疼，才试试emacs，没想到真好
<adam_magic_pack> luobo: 还好我不会用gdb
<luobo> iMadper$ 是快速搜索光标下的单词
<luobo> iMadper$ 你可以试试
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: .... 淘宝中多少会电话联系
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 不知道
<iMadper> luobo: 别闹了, 你自己定义的吧?
<imtxc> 你们把 sublime-text 呢
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 我最大中过150, 没打电话
<imtxc> ... 3D?
<imtxc> 哦不对， 3的
<imtxc> 3d是160
<iMadper> luobo: 哦, 我明白你的意思了...
<iMadper> luobo: 搜索当前单词或者yank == 快速搜索?
<luobo> iMadper$ 就是vim的shift-*
<iMadper> luobo: (helm-occur) 特别好用.
<happyaron> cherrot: 中午打的时候卡出翔了 TAT
<adam_magic_pack> luobo: 就是*, 不是shift-*
<onlylove> luobo: emacs用啥调试……我不写需要编译的东西，对那些没概念
<cherrot> happyaron, 电脑渣？
<luobo> iMadper$ 当变量老长时，输着蛋疼，vim的shift+8
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 大乐透
<iMadper> luobo: M-s o
<luobo> adam_magic_pack$ 好吧
<iMadper> shift-*是个很难打出来的快捷键
<happyaron> cherrot: 网络渣
<iMadper> 要按两个shift lol~
<happyaron> cherrot: 要挂代理啊
<onlylove> cherrot: windows的话，杀毒软件，系统更新，都会把机器搞死 cc happyaron
<happyaron> cherrot: 超过200ms了md
<cherrot> happyaron, 和美帝妹子玩美服？
<luobo> iMadper$ shift-8
<happyaron> onlylove: 裸奔的路过
<happyaron> cherrot: 没
<cherrot> happyaron, 那玩美服干嘛
<iMadper> luobo: 你试试看occur, 我心中, 这个是快速搜索.
<happyaron> cherrot: 不过开始是那么玩的
<luobo> iMadper$ 好吧
<happyaron> cherrot: 后来习惯了就这么打下去了
<happyaron> cherrot: 人家级太高了根本没法一起好好玩耍
<imtxc> cherrot: 我站公司门口hack他们会不会发现
<cherrot> imtxc, 不会标志出来的  只会发送通知 他们的portal被攻击了
<imtxc> ...
<cherrot> happyaron, 是按玩家级别匹配的  你级别低当然会和级别低的玩家们一起
<imtxc> 那还叫不会发现？ 他们跑过来一看就我站那
<onlylove> cherrot: 听说你司被涂油漆了？
<happyaron> cherrot: 一起玩的时候就先临时组team
<happyaron> cherrot: 不过过于委屈人家了
<happyaron> cherrot: 后来表示让我先练练再说 TAT
<onlylove> happyaron: 你可以寒暑假的时候使劲坑队友
<happyaron> onlylove: 我现在闲了就去坑队友，不闲就没法了
<iMadper> happyaron: 然后自称是小学生就行了
<iMadper> happyaron: 大家都理解的
<iMadper> onlylove: 对不对?~  :-)
<happyaron> iMadper: ...
<onlylove> iMadper: 当然对
<iMadper> happyaron: 玩毛lol, 玩dota2啊, linux下随便玩
<iMadper> onlylove: :-)
<cherrot> onlylove, 没听说啊
<luobo> iMadper$ dota2 linux下感觉没win下体验好
<onlylove> cherrot: http://tech.sina.com.cn/i/2014-11-24/detail-iavxeafr5105675.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 腾讯北京办公大门遭泼漆：书写“无耻”二字|腾讯|泼漆_互联网_新浪科技_新浪网
<luobo> iMadper$ 就是鼠标点着感觉怪怪的
<chongwish> luobo: 为何一直要加个 $
<onlylove> luobo: 这事情吧，你看ps系列主机，都是用linux做base做的系统，人玩游戏一点违和感没有
<cherrot> onlylove, 我在知春路 不晓得啊
<onlylove> chongwish: 客户端设置
<iMadper> luobo: 别在我名字后面加$好伐...
<cherrot> onlylove, 旁边的视频推荐赫然又是  海狗性侵企鹅。。。
<chongwish> luobo: 凸显自己是壕
<cherrot> onlylove, 狗日的腾讯啊  lol
<iMadper> luobo: 确实不够好, 毕竟driver做的就不好
<chongwish> luobo: 交个朋友吧壕
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: xchat之类可以选那个prompt, 以前很多人用$
<onlylove> cherrot: 你看那路牌，是你司在海淀的地址啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我知道, 但是看上去很丑...
<luobo> iMadper$ 那加个什么？
<cherrot> onlylove, 嗯 银科大厦
<luobo> iMadper$ 加个菊花？
<adam_magic_pack> luobo: 正经人都用冒号  cc cherrot
<iMadper> luobo: 就不能跟别人一样都用 :
<iMadper> cherrot: 说的就是你!
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 你要说正常人……
<luobo> iMadper* 如何
<cherrot> iMadper, =。= 色大象
<iMadper> cherrot: luobo: 两个异端, 都烧死!
<cherrot> luobo, 呀 又来一个萝卜
 * iMadper 感觉兔子要吃了萝卜
<cherrot> iMadper, 咦 我的竟然是逗号～  hexchat默认哒
<luobo> Chongwish
<luobo> 怎么不在了
<chongwish> luobo: 啥？
<cherrot> iMadper: 变身
 * chongwish 我又不是兔子
<luobo> chongwish* 输错了
<cherrot> onlylove: http://weibo.com/p/1001603697460307471341
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<luobo> i'm sulit
<onlylove> cherrot: 我没围脖，别给我发这个
<luobo> chongwish* 频道里又大壕，我算哪个阿，他们分分钟弄死我
<cherrot> onlylove: 事情的起因
<jiero> cherrot:  兔子。
<luobo> 其实，我先前准备用baicai这个nick
<luobo> 后来发现还是luobo好用
<luobo> 大家喜欢
<jiero> luobo:  萝卜？
<cherrot> jiero: ～～
<jiero> cherrot:  luobo出现了，你的玩具呀。
<luobo> jiero* 嗯，不对吗？
<cherrot> jiero: 我是吃肉的
<imtxc> cherrot: 吃吃吃
<luobo> dota2最近新出的人物，神谕者以前有吗？
<chongwish> luobo: 有
 * onlylove 想用ie了，ff总是突然停止工作
<chongwish> luobo: dota 有
<chongwish> luobo: 2 是新人
<luobo> chongwish* 好吧
<luobo> chongwish* 我是lol小学生
<luobo> chongwish* 后来玩过一段时间dota2
<luobo> chongwish* 自知本人手残
<nyfair> 老司机来一起玩网游
<luobo> chongwish* 又3D晕眩症
 * chongwish 小学生来玩 lol 了，快跑
<imtxc> 出现用 * 的变态了？
<chongwish> luobo: 3D 很多人都是长时间玩就会眩晕
<luobo> imtxc* iMadper 管理员不喜欢$
<imtxc> iMadper: 上周五在 rm -rf 的时候，体会到空格引发的惨剧了
<luobo> imtxc* 然后就换菊花了
<imtxc> rm -rf aaa *
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 让你不用zsh
<imtxc> iMadper: zsh 能咋
<imtxc> iMadper: 我用的就 zsh
<imtxc> iMadper: zsh 能把我的文件找回来？
<iMadper> imtxc: zsh会提醒你啊
<luobo> iMadper← 其实这个好
<imtxc> iMadper: 不会啊
<iMadper> test % rm *
<iMadper> zsh: sure you want to delete all the files in /home/madper/Downloads/test/test [yn]?
<imtxc> iMadper: 哦，真会提醒
<iMadper> imtxc: 昂~
<jiero> onlylove: 你是对的， windows 下 firefox 真拉圾，我都用opera
<imtxc> iMadper: 用windows 的习惯
<imtxc> iMadper: 看见 y 和 n 我就没想过点 n
<jiero> onlylove:  不过后来可以发现 firefox nightly
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞!
<imtxc> n 了它不让你干啊
<luobo> 我发现←这个让我想到了菊花信
<luobo> 长枪依在，菊花拿来
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: hamo你来啦
<onlylove> jiero: ie吃内存啊，我机器就2G内存，我开标签多了就挂了
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 是啊，很久没来啦
<imtxc> http://tour.golang.org/#1 还真有这么好的东西啊 hamo adam_magic_pack
<^k^> ⇪ ti: wrong number of arguments (0 for 1..2)
<imtxc> hamo: 黑毛儿早
<jiero> onlylove: 改你的习惯，少用网页
<luobo> hamo← 大壕好
<luobo> imtxc← 其实我一直觉得hamo时蛤蟆的意思
<adam_magic_pack> luobo: 瞎说什么实话
<hamo> /me
<hamo>  
<luobo> adam_magic_pack← 哪一句？
<luobo> adam_magic_pack← 我改
<hamo> /
<hamo>  
<hamo>  
<hamo>  
 * hamo fcitx
 * hamo  fcitx 的这个spell 提示怎么关啊？
<luobo> hamo← 我不知道，我改用ibus了
<luobo> luobo← 话说fcitx感觉有点丑
<yunfan> luobo: 是 蛤魔
<yunfan> luobo: 你自己读读看 人家是海鲜怪
<luobo> yunfan← 好吧，蛤魔级别高些
<happyaron> luobo: pinyin.sogou.com/linux
<alvin_rxg> Title: 搜狗输入法 for linux (@ sogou.com)
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 显示器自动休眠 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466275 ubuntu12.04版本 在亮度和锁屏里设置了不关闭屏幕，在电源管理里面也设置了不休眠，但是还是会出现显示器自动黑掉的情况，动一下鼠标就恢复正常，请问这个是什么原因导致？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hdu32400 — 2014-1
<^k^>  ─> 1-24 16:37
<jiero> happyaron: 能自定义模糊拼音么？
<happyaron> jiero: 布吉岛
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 你申请了i白金没
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: nope
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 搞啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 莫空
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你的批了？
<jiero> happyaron:  。。。突然看到这样，因为壕你要去度假了。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 壕度假带上我呀
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: i白金没啥优势
<gfrog> freeflying: i白网购有积分，我喜欢
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 延误险啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 而且 gfrog 想要龙腾卡
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你得拿i白买机票
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 公司订票不算
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 晓得
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 好像现在也不给龙腾了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 给
<happyaron> 你们都是卡壕
<happyaron> 我是卡渣
 * happyaron giggles
<jiero> 中国目前是世界上法定结婚年龄最高的国家。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 这问题好像不困扰你了。难道是你喜欢上小萝莉了么。。。
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: http://cards.ecitic.com/gonggao/news_140709.shtml
<happyaron> 怪蜀黍啊
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 关于2014年中信i白金信用卡贵宾登机服务政策的公告
<jiero> 伊朗9岁;　　荷兰12岁;　　俄罗斯14岁(2002年前为16岁);
<jiero> happyaron:  不是呀。我不在意年龄的。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 不过大概我会单身一生吧
<freeflying> gfrog: iOS上咋设置呼叫转移
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: happyaron 中国的法定结婚年龄高, 但是发生关系不犯罪的年龄不高
<gfrog> freeflying: 去运营商官网设置呗
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 没有菜单, 直接拨程控码
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: google 呼叫转移 程控码
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  怎么也比 12岁 14岁。。。
<adam_magic_pack> .如果需要设置无应答情况下的呼叫转移，则输入**61*转移到的目标号码*秒数#，如**61*13612345678*5#就表示5秒内不接通就转移到13612345678这个号码
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: http://iphone.91.com/tutorial/jcjc/131021/21618360.html
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ iPhone如何设置占线、无应答呼叫转移
<jiero> happyaron adam_magic_pack  回头看过来，我确实像混蛋噢 - 初恋的时候。
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 什么时候的初恋?
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  最近一次
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  小学的时候就不叫初恋了 - 行吗
<onlylove> happyaron: 云南不是有个村子15岁都结婚，20岁不结婚被视作异端的
<iMadper> onlylove: 在我妈眼里, 我23了没结婚, 已经是异端了
<onlylove> iMadper: 我23还在上学
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦? 我现在就23, 已经工作一年半了啊...
<jiero> iMadper:  快结婚吧
<iMadper> jiero: 说的容易.
<jiero> iMadper:  我理论上19上大学
<onlylove> iMadper: 我记得本科毕业是23周岁
<jiero> iMadper: 说明你的生日是下半年吧
<jiero> lol
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 给我185打个电话试试
<iMadper> onlylove: 昂. 反正我老妈时不时就问我啥时候考虑结婚, 然后还说不是在催我...
<happyaron> iMadper: 估计老人家着急抱娃了
<jiero> iMadper: 没啥啦，我家50岁以下的最低结婚年龄大概是30吧。
<iMadper> happyaron: 还真被你说对了
<onlylove> iMadper: 这种事情，你要和你妈说，先给我找个女朋友
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jiero> onl
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: o了
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 我很靠谱的, 还用试?
<iMadper> onlylove: 我擦, 说了还能活? 催你去相亲啊
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 再打个试试
<jiero> onlylove:  iMadper  现在已经要负责结婚了你说呢。
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: ...
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 搞毛?
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 刚刚试了转移，现在在线，试试
<iMadper> onlylove: 要是这么说了, 真能给你找几个姑娘去相亲去, 到时候岂不是更悲剧?
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: ok， thanks
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: np
<jiero> iMadper: 相亲其实也不是那么 - 至少我最近知道的3个都是相亲见到的。。。
<iMadper>  jiero: 别扭. 为了了解对方而去了解对方, 而不是日常相处慢慢的了解对方. 很尴尬的
<jiero> iMadper:  首先要立刻判断是否进一步，这一点本身就提升难度了
<jiero> iMadper: 情况挺多的哟。
<O0XX> iMadper: 操之过急，日后再说
<O0XX> iMadper: 送你八字箴言
<iMadper> onlylove: 你都见双方家长了
<jussss> 我擦，射手关闭了
<jiero> iMadper: 见家长是那么重要的么。。。
<jussss> 这尼玛以后字幕怎么搞
<onlylove> iMadper: 你是不是找错人了， jiero见过家长了吧
<iMadper> jussss: 关的好.
<onlylove> jussss: 暂停，后退，重复
<onlylove> jussss: 直到你听懂
<iMadper> jussss: 大快人心.
<jussss> 陪伴了我大学生活的射手网就这样关了
<O0XX> jussss: 好吧...你大学看来 LU 了不少 啊
 * O0XX 射手网...
<iMadper> 射手不是主动关闭嘛?
<jiero> iMadper:  好象是被查封了
<freeflying> O0XX: director
<iMadper> jiero: 不是吧. 人人影视才是被查封.
<O0XX> freeflying: hi
<iMadper> jiero: 所以自己主动关闭以防止追究
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 周三去帝都拜见终极大boss
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 啧啧, 这么给CEO面子
<jiero> iMadper: 噢。我错了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 其实是缺钱了去领领社保外加开网银
<freeflying> gfrog: 你们现在整合docker遇到的问题多吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 还没用过docker
<freeflying> O0XX: Openstack董事会都很多人撤了，看来这货坚持不了另外一个2年？
<O0XX> freeflying: 是嘛？
<O0XX> freeflying: 不知道啥情况
<O0XX> freeflying: 工资太低了吧？
<freeflying> O0XX: 下一波不知道搞啥了
<freeflying> O0XX: 很多人一开始想着以后TCO会降低
<freeflying> 没想到SA全得要full stack的才能搞定
<O0XX> freeflying: openstack要倒？
<freeflying> O0XX: 不知道啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 不至于吧..搞这么大
<freeflying> O0XX: 反正这货现在势头不如docker
<happyaron> iMadper: 有射手字幕打包下载么
<happyaron> iMadper: 有的话求传
<iMadper> happyaron: 不知道啊, 我没有啊
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 73G
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 那个下载不动啊
<sennn> hello
<wzssyqa> O0XX: 不是一个东西
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 谁的？
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 你还真下啊...
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 有人下好可以传的么
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  17:51
<iMadper> happyaron: 我现在都是在youku看正版引进的了
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 迅雷离线呗
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 射手网的
<O0XX> wzssyqa: 啥？
<happyaron> iMadper: 赛高
<iMadper> happyaron: 又不贵啊
<O0XX> freeflying: docker过几年也这样..openstack刚开始哪会一样火
<iMadper> happyaron: 你这么有钱, 何苦看盗版
<happyaron> freeflying: 我觉得docker是小打小闹
<O0XX> happyaron: 你这么有钱, 何苦看盗版
<happyaron> ...
<iMadper> happyaron: 优酷的清晰度够的
<happyaron> 泥们都是坏银
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 有的没正版啊 例如TBBT
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 你花钱引进啊
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: ...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不引进就看不了, 这个不是很正常嘛?
 * adam_magic_pack 谁不让我看The Newsroom我就跟谁拼命
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 能把那货搭明白的人／人力，都能自己写一套了
<iMadper> cherrot: http://img3.douban.com/view/status/median/public/ff92549c79adb75.jpg  贵厂?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 谁不让你看了...党国又没有到你家关你的播放器
<cherrot> iMadper: 嗯呐
<iMadper> http://国家新闻出版广电总局.中国/   这个域名真霸气
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ wrong number of arguments (0 for 1..2)
<alvin_rxg> 机器人不认
<onlylove> 这破烂，咋不把http一起汉化成 超文本传输协议
<onlylove> 然后我们看起来就是  超文本传输协议：//国家新闻出版国安点总局.中国/
<freeflying> gfrog: 不如kindle voyage啊
<jusss> 健身卡半年的大概多少钱？
<alvin_rxg> jusss: ...
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 不好？
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 挺好。但是每个城市价格都不一样。。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你那多少
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 便宜的 15， 贵的六七十
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 半年15块？
<alvin_rxg> 一个月
<alvin_rxg> €
<jusss> 900
<alvin_rxg> 10 * 8
<alvin_rxg> / 10 * 8
<jusss> andchat新版本真难用
<jusss> 有些软件越更新越傻b
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你好輕鬆
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 教授又不在？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 13点才来
<jusss> alvin_rxg: android的rexovery有通用版本没
<jusss> alvin_rxg: cwm给的太少了，跟cm一样只支持特殊几个机型
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 有，在 http://www.xda-developers.com
<^k^> ⇪ t: XDA-Developers Android Forums
<jusss> 让我这用国产机的怎么办
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 国家是为了你好，省得你折腾，防止你不小心折腾的走火入魔了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: …
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 那应该去除国产机，不坑消费者
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 空气 水 食物严重污染，在天朝的每一天都在吸毒吃毒，国家怎么不管呢
<jusss> 让一部分人先富起来然后消灭不富的人
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 所以，你们看到高考取消英文的时候，欢呼跃雀的
<alvin_rxg> 连他妈的 xda 都不肯去看的，还折腾个屁的手机
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿这几天帝都雾霾咋样？
<O0XX> gfrog: 今天不错
<gfrog> O0XX: 刮风不？
<O0XX> gfrog: http://www.pm25.in/beijing
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ PM25.in | 北京PM2.5及空气质量指数(AQI)
<gfrog> O0XX: 没预报不幸福啊
<O0XX> gfrog: 南风 1级
<gfrog> O0XX: 还是带着口罩好了
<O0XX> gfrog: 这东西哪有预报...
<gfrog> O0XX: 根据风力猜
<freeflying> gfrog: 周末应该还行
<O0XX> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> freeflying: 周末就回盛京了
<gfrog> freeflying: 周三周四去
<O0XX> gfrog: 来了还不请我吃饭...
<gfrog> O0XX: 请你吃啊，CEO做陪，lol
<freeflying> gfrog: Jane不是12月来嘛
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿你的消息好灵通
 * gfrog 自己住旅店只能住7天这种了……
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 人家会说j8英语要是有你这么好当然会去xda
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 我英语2级3级都没过，还不照样去那边看资料的。你丫一个正规大学的毕业生，肯定过了英语四级的，别他妈自贬英语不行
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你有那种环境，你让天朝人全都说英语试试，就没那种语音环境，随便把一个没学过英语的，把他放国外待几年英语绝对比国内的英语老师还好
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我英语四级没过
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我们学校不要求四级
<alvin_rxg> 真操娘的，我这儿是德语，不是英语！ verdamnt
<jusss> 这不是一样吗，只是在说没那种语音环境
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 我平时也都是德语环境，没有英语环境的，还不是一样的么？还不都是自己平时去学的么？！
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 别他妈找借口
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你们都是想通的
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 都他妈说拉丁飞机来什么语音的后代
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我没学过日语我还能看懂一些日文呢
<alvin_rxg> 敢情你玩 linux 看的还都是中文的文档？！各种乱七八糟的东西，谁能全部帮你翻译全？！(gui 除外)
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 因为都他是一样的
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 你确定你能看懂日语？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我说了部分一点
<alvin_rxg> 算法不过关，英文不过关……你活在 linux 的世界还有什么意义……
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 都知道英文文档好，各种论文都是英语写的，都尼玛看不懂英语怎么去理解语言所表达的意思，所以巴别塔永远建不起来
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你把我放国外几年，我就过关了，说不准现在正在后入blond
<alvin_rxg> 可想而知你知道的日语是什么了
<sulit> 我怎么老掉线
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不用了 : 威尼尔被邀请参加一个聚会,会上供应有大量的茶点。 女主人对威尼尔说:"你再吃点东西吧！" "谢谢！不用了。"威尼尔露出满足的微笑说,"我已经吃饱了。" "那你口袋装些糖果在回家的路上吃吧！"女主人热情地说。 "谢谢！不用了。"威尼尔令人吃惊地答道,"
<^k^>  ─> 我的口袋也满了。"
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 能用vim编辑中文文档吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466276 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 lvtongjingjun — 2014-11-24 19:45
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jzp113> 荧光棒效果咋实现啊
<jzp113> 没人？
<luobo> 委任我阿
<jzp113> 什么意思
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<freeflying> gfrog: 身在曹营心在汉啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • left_ctrl和capslock交换 wenti http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466278 由12.04换到14.04，但是键盘映射搞不定，想把left_ctrl和capslock交换一下 系统设置里的键盘设置里没有options了，12.04可以进去改 统计信息: 发表于 由 zxy1217 — 2014-11-24 20:17
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jzp113> c++ 咋实现荧光棒效果啊
 * jusss nyfair 牛牛你在哪里
 * jusss 我是那么的急迫的需要你
<gfrog> imtxc: 知道openwrt的system log放在哪里了嘛？
<jusss> 国外有木有中文的字幕站
<jusss> 台湾的也行
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
 * jiero 没给自己的人生安排什么好玩的。
<jusss> hoxily: 台湾有什么字幕站没
<jusss> hoxily: 国内的都挂了
<jusss> hoxily: 只能寄希望于台湾了
<cherrot> jusss: 静等挂国外服务器
<jusss> cherrot: 我也很期待
<jusss> 都怪老蒋当年剿匪不力
<jiero> Maya1: 。。。又来了
<Maya1> 咋地～  不欢迎啊～
<Maya1> 好容易来一次
<hoxily> http://www.ithome.com/html/it/113914.htm
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ TLF停工、射手网关闭、人人影视整顿…… - TLF字幕组,射手网关闭,人人影视 - IT之家
<Maya1> 唉，我相公又不在啊
<jiero> Maya1:  找 adam？
<Maya1> Cy。。
<hoxily> jusss: 没有字幕一样也可以看
<Maya1> jiero: 当叔是当叔
<Maya1> hi， hoxily jusss～
<jiero> Maya1:  噢。。。你成亲了呀。那么你就是我认识的最小新娘了
<Maya1> = =
<Maya1> 猫叔最近有来过吗 jiero
<jiero> Maya1: 不知道呀。没关系。
<Maya1> 好吧。。
<jusss> Maya1: 我擦，你都嫁做他人妇了！
<Maya1> jusss: 没有呀。。戏言。。戏言。。
<hoxily> jusss: 快去练英语，做到不看字幕听懂美剧。
<Maya1> 唉，现在开电脑好无聊
<hoxily> Maya1: 晚上好
<Maya1> hoxily: 哎呀，那好难的
<alvin_rxg> Maya1: 妞来啦
<Maya1> alvin_rxg: 摸摸大
<alvin_rxg> Maya1: 别摸我的，我不需要大的。摸摸你的吧
<Maya1> alvin_rxg: 我也不需要了:'(
<alvin_rxg> Maya1: 你的够大了？
<Maya1> alvin_rxg: 是呀是呀
<Maya1> 哈哈哈
<alvin_rxg> 不信。真的不信
<Maya1> 不信就算咯～
<alvin_rxg> 摸过了才算信的
<Maya1> 咳咳
<Maya1> 下一话题
<alvin_rxg> Maya1: 娘娘病重了，奴才给你摸摸
<Maya1> alvin_rxg: 大胆奴才  休得无理
<Maya1> jiero: 来人呐   拖出去斩咯
<jusss> <Maya1> jiero: 来人呐   拖出去割咯
<alvin_rxg> Maya1: 娘娘息怒！有伤龙体！还是给您摸摸大，平息娘娘内心的怒火
 * jiero 拖着 alvin_rxg 丢到 maya1 身上
<Maya1> jusss: 已经割过的！
 * pocoyo 默默看着淫荡的。。。
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö 割包皮？
 * jiero 摸摸 pocoyo  泡泡呀
<Maya1> alvin_rxg: 你都没有雄性激素了。。。
<jusss> Maya1: 再歌一次
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö 割双眼皮？
<jusss> pocoyo: 射手网挂了
<iMadper``> 怎么人人影视这种垃圾网站翻墙还能看?
<wzssyqa> Maya1: 你相公是哪个？
<iMadper``> 还没死绝?
<jiero> wzssyqa: 你可以呀
<Maya1> iMadper貌似不翻墙就不能看了。。
<jusss> iMadper地址？
<Maya1> wzssyqa: cy呀
<iMadper> Maya1: 对啊, 本来就该死嘛
<wzssyqa> Maya1: cherrot ？
<jiero> wzssyqa:  陌陌上没人理我呀
<wzssyqa> jiero: 有头像么？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 有
<Maya1> wzssyqa: 不实的。。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 关键是兴趣之类吧
<Maya1> wzssyqa: 就cy开头的一大串的。。
<iMadper> 现在陌陌上, 难道不是一堆职业鸡?
<jiero> Maya1: 赶紧认 wzssyqa  做小老公
<jiero> iMadper 看来不是。。。
<Maya1> jiero: 有没有方向盘特写腰带上LV特写。。
<iMadper> jiero: 哦.
 * jusss oh yeah, 人人还活着，突然感觉世界又美好了！
<wzssyqa> jusss: 从网怎么会死呢？
<wzssyqa> Maya1: 来吧
<wzssyqa> @jiero
 * alvin_rxg 你们都要对 Maya1 摸摸大了……
 * iMadper 期待全面封锁人人影视. nnnd, 总是出rm的片子, 老子要的是高清, 高清, 高清!
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 摸得不一样大就不好了
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 不是关站了么
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 是啊, 关的好!
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 不过翻墙还能访问啊
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 估计海外有服务器吧.
<jusss> wzssyqa: 翻墙还能看
<jusss> iMadper: 你都是完pt的，我们是玩bt的
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 坐等全面关闭, 以后就有好片子可以看了.
<wzssyqa> jusss: 这是花样做死么
<jusss> iMadper: 抗日玄幻片，手撕鬼子，在等着你
<jiero> iMadper wzssyqa 现在听 Going home 这歌，好悲哀呀。2006年就听着这个。现在8年过去了
 * jiero 抱抱 wzssyqa  iMadper
<iMadper> jusss: 不玩了, 我现在都是去电影院. 剩下的就是看youku的在线视频, 我买了vip, 没广告, 很开心.
<mao_> 今天阴雨连绵，好天气，，
<wzssyqa> jiero: 你还是下去跑步，找妹子去吧
<alvin_rxg> Maya1: 他们搞基去了，咱俩摸摸大吧
<jusss> iMadper: 电影院的字幕很不专业
<iMadper> jiero: 我打小就听国歌, 现在还能听到, 好哀伤
<iMadper> jusss: 别看字幕就是了啊
<jusss> iMadper: 参考豆瓣上围攻银河护卫队的翻译
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 这是把人家给吓跑了？
<iMadper> jusss: 别看字幕啊
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 都怪你们搞基，忽略别人了
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。。。
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 我要摸摸大的
<jiero> wzssyqa: 这里都没妹子
<Maya1> 摸摸大
<wzssyqa> jiero: 你就不能找个妹子多的地方
<jiero> wzssyqa:  不知道哪里的妹子我会感兴趣呢
<wzssyqa> Maya1: 一定要摸得一样大
<wzssyqa> jiero: 广撒网
<alvin_rxg> 不摸了，我回杭州去摸
<mao_> 平均模。
<Maya1> wzssyqa: 谢谢。。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 外出，一个一个？
<wzssyqa> Maya1: 不客气
<wzssyqa> Maya1: 好客气
<jiero> 不知道。
 * Maya1 你们最近都忙啥呢
 * wzssyqa 和 jiero 一样苦恼没有妹子
<iMadper> Maya1: 忙着上班混饭吃啊.
<wzssyqa> 不能摸摸大
<jiero> wzssyqa: 找呀，程序员妹子挺多的
<iMadper> wzssyqa: wz哥, 别给自己贴金了...
<jiero> wzssyqa: 你要求比我少吧。
<jiero> wzssyqa:  看到别人都有妹子哈。 - - 但是深圳实际上很多妹子没汉子的。
<jiero> wzssyqa:  只是都看不上我~
<jusss> popolon: hi
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 穷人就不能和富人苦恼一样的事情
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 虽然那必然是一个变态的富人
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 你们苦恼的根本不是同一件事好伐
<iMadper> wzssyqa: sigh...
 * jusss 穷人苦恼的是我的洞在哪呢？富人苦恼的是洞这么多，我该进哪个呢
<iMadper> jusss: 自己去找井盖上面的那小洞去
<wzssyqa> jusss: ＋1
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 会招城管打的
<wzssyqa> Maya1: 你在忙啥，
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 你这都知道?~ lol~
<jiero> iMadper wzssyqa  你们在说什么。。。
<jiero> iMadper wzssyqa  我该出去踢球了。反正没人理我呀。
<Maya1> wzssyqa: 理解你们的聊天内容。。
<Maya1> jiero: 你在哪儿啊。。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 说两种洞不是一种洞
<iMadper> jie
<jiero> Maya1:  深圳
<iMadper> jiero: 晚上踢球?
<Maya1> jiero: 那现在不应该是10点了吗。。
<jiero> iMadper: 没事干呀。
<jiero> Maya1: 是的呢。
<iMadper> jiero: 我们都在这里扯淡, 一起来啊
<Maya1> 那还踢球。。
<Maya1> wzssyqa: 你在哪儿呢
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。
<wzssyqa> Maya1: 帝都
<wzssyqa> （应该说是昌平么？
<jiero> 我好奇为啥可可饮料在中国这么无法流行呢，为啥咖啡流行呢 -
<Maya1> wzssyqa: 你是不是前几天还去了趟米国啊
<wzssyqa> jiero: 可口可乐不是一样流行？
<Maya1> 啥是可可饮料
<wzssyqa> Maya1: 8月底的事情了
<jiero> Maya1: 可可豆出来的，比如热巧克力
<Maya1> 哦哦
<freeflying> Maya1: 妹纸又来骚扰这里的骚年啊
<jiero> wzssyqa: 那个缩写叫可乐
<wzssyqa> Maya1: 你是说关于飞机么
<Maya1> freeflying: 咋叫骚扰呢
<wzssyqa> Maya1: 叫撩拨
<freeflying> lol
<Maya1> freeflying: 我这是跟大家联络感情
<jiero> freeflying:  我想飞回家，但是好贵，发现了一个办法，飞杭州然后从宁波飞，2合计机票200元。
<freeflying> jiero: 有才
<freeflying> happyaron: wzssyqa 把uity给打包到debian里区吧
<wzssyqa> jiero: 终于决定回家继承家产了啊
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 你要用么？
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 用啊
<freeflying> wzssyqa: unity我很喜欢得
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 还要搞mir那堆东西啊，
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 暂时不会有人搞吧
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 看看能不能把mir搞定
<freeflying> 去掉
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 主要是未来不明朗啊，说不定哪天就硬依赖mir了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • grub的配置文件在哪？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466279 我用的是Ubuntu Kylin,但是我看的一本书上用的是centos,书上写的grub的配置文件是/boot/grub/menu.lst,但是Ubuntu中没有这个文件,大家知道grub的配置文件在哪吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ryt — 2014-11-24 21:50
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 搞这么一堆东西出来真蛋疼
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。。。家产？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 别扯
<tryit_> iMadper, 还在折腾路由器呢？
<iMadper> tryit_: 没, 折腾完了, 在上一个无聊的在线课程
<tryit_> iMadper, 真清闲啊～～
<jiero> iMadper:  不知道不知道外面是有多么黑呢
<iMadper> jiero: 看看就知道了
<iMadper> tryit_: 昂.
<jiero> iMadper: 空气很好，天是黑的
<jiero> iMadper: 不怀念家乡红色的夜
 * jiero 想念在澳大利亚的风和洒满星光的夜
<tryit_> iMadper, 现在也不折腾翻墙软件了？
<tryit_> jiero, 移民吧
<iMadper> tryit_: 折腾, 周末刚修了一个bug
<jiero> iMadper: 你需要 youku的影票吗？
<jiero> tryit_:  移民有什么意思？
<iMadper> jiero: 不需要, 我自己有.
<iMadper> jiero: 我长期付费.
<jiero> iMadper: 我还有3张没用，上次2张白费了
<jiero> iMadper: 还是搜狐的好些 - 这点来说
<iMadper> jiero: 我关心片源和加载速度.
<jiero> ima
<jiero> iMadper: 搜狐的片源可能好些，加载速度慢一些
<iMadper> jiero: 我不知道搜狐还有视频?
<iMadper> jiero: 我去试试看, 好用我就买
<jiero> iMadper:  搜狐是美剧最多的好像。
<iMadper> jiero: 哦, 我只看神盾局, 别的都不看...
<iMadper> jiero: 我更喜欢港产电影
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。你真该在广东。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 生活所迫
 * jiero 作为广东血脉的不怎么喜欢粤菜。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 不行, 搜狐的视频, 在我的显示器上不能全屏.
<iMadper> 不过搜狐压片不错啊, 音质还原的好
<wzssyqa> jiero: 感觉广东的菜还好啊
<jiero> wzssyqa:  但是不能连吃1个月，受不了
<jiero> wzssyqa: 我讨厌油
 * iMadper 大爱粤菜
<jiero> iMadper: 我爱清淡。就是没味道
 * jiero 觉得粤菜吃一点还行，多了超级重口。
<jusss> android 4.0支持exfat了吗
<jusss> ext4支持吗？
<jusss> 受不了fat32了
<wzssyqa> jusss: ext4指定支持吧？
<wzssyqa> jusss: sd卡么
<jusss> wzssyqa: 嗯
<jusss> wzssyqa: 支持exfat吗
<jusss> 感觉exfat真赞啊
<wzssyqa> jusss: 不知道啊。估计悬吧
<mao_> 睡觉睡觉。
<wzssyqa> 都散去了
<iorikyox> 想不到这里晚上还真热闹
<wzssyqa> iorikyox: 热闹吗？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<iorikyox> 我的debian，今晚网速很不正常，下载没速度呢
<happyaron> freeflying: 那是神马
<jiero> happyaron:  我还是喜欢见面
<alantse> 我使用rankmirrors管理源后，速度快了很多。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<happyaron> jiero: 见啥
<freeflying> happyaron: 什么是神马
<Giiky> hi.
<^k^> Giiky:点点点.  00:10
<gebjgd> ofan, spotify-to-mp3出来了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg,
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 码率320kb
<gebjgd> roylez, 袋鼠国呢
<gebjgd> knownbad, 捅
<knownbad> 你妹？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我没妹
<knownbad> 那你屁眼将就下。
<gebjgd> knownbad, github上找了个spotify2mp3
<gebjgd> knownbad, 正在疯狂下载
<knownbad> 有这么多片子？   btsync 不就可以了？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 什么片子 歌
<knownbad> 那还得下载？   太次了。
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> knownbad, 下载为了放车里听啊
<knownbad> 你不是骑单车不带坐垫的吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 那是你
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆的肚子还没动静呢
<knownbad> 还没。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 行不行啊
<knownbad> 看看呗。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 需要我帮忙么
<knownbad> 继续骑你没坐垫的单车就可以。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没时间骑单车
<gebjgd> knownbad, 天天要送小孩去幼儿园
<knownbad> 她该喜欢你骑单车送她。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 扯蛋
<gebjgd> knownbad, 8公里呢
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我还得回来  16公里
<knownbad> Be a man for your daughter....hahaha
<gebjgd> knownbad, 滚
<gebjgd> knownbad, 这上网本太慢了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 拷贝个文件到nas都这么慢
<knownbad> 通常那是NAS慢吧？
<knownbad> 得走了，去趟伟大的祖国大使馆。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 有什么生成密码的软件吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466281 智力有限，想不出更多的密码。有随机生成密码的软件吗？比如，可以设定长度，是否包含特殊字符。 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2014-11-25 1:38
#ubuntu-cn 2014-11-25
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M07/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWG8iIUUBGAADfbaEm-64AAMY3wFFhSsAAN-F974.jpg oh,god,暴漫官网被黑了
<sjd_zeus> test
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点.  09:26
<sjd_zeus> 早上好各位
<sjd_zeus> 人都哪里去了
<eexpss> .
<imtxc> 早 onlylove freeflying happyaron eexpss
<imtxc> wzssyqa, felixonmars ^^
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • /dev/sda1空间使用完怎么办？？？？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466282 /dev/sda1的空间为什么会使用这么快？没怎么用就用了100%，tmp文件夹文件没占多少空间，已经清理，还有别的可以文件可以清理吗？ 现在mysql也进不去了，启动不了，网上查到的原因是说因为
<^k^>  ─> /dev/sda1空间不足。跪求大神指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 520060628 — 2014-11-25 9:44
<eexpss> imtxc:咋样了。还玩不。
<eexpss> http://eexpress.github.io/2014/11/25/漂亮的kiwiirc/
<^k^> ⇪ t: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://eexpress.github.io/2014/11/25/ -- unhandled responsein get head
<felixonmars> imtxc: 早~
<felixonmars> happyaron: 膜拜阿蓉大菊苣!
<eexpss> http://imagebin.org/324568
<eexpss> http://imagebin.org/324568
<eexpss> http://imagebin.org/324568
<eexpss> http://imagebin.org/324568
<eexpss> http://imagebin.org/324568
<eexpss> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=324568
<eexpss> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-4u2wsCvRYos/AAAAAAAAAAI/AAAAAAAAFIg/ZezSukAiBEw/s46-c-k-no/photo.jpg
<imtxc> 还有这事儿？
<imtxc> 我刚才断网了
<eexpss> 不显示图片？
<eexpss> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-OaKrG7Pe_7c/VHL4QsNxeyI/AAAAAAAANFw/rjWo3tc9d6U/w426-h237/2280510261310298005.jpg
<imtxc> happyaron: 阿蓉大菊苣
<imtxc> 能显示啊
<eexpss> 要点一下，才显示。这个强大。
<imtxc> 不需要吧
<eexpss> 我这要点一下那个“》”
<imtxc> 你的浏览器不行
<eexpss> nnnd
<eexpss> 设置问题吧。和浏览器鸟关系，都可以显示的
<imtxc> 不吉岛
<eexpss> 移动上去，还高亮一个nick的全部内容。
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 早
<eexpss> eexpress:.
<gfrog> eexpss: 渣神
<eexpss> 基蛙，有干嘛呢
<eexpss> eexpss:.
<tryit> eexpress, eexpss ......
<eexpss> notify失效了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Mac mini安装Ubuntu问题请教。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466283 本人菜鸟一枚，有一台Mac Mini电脑，2012年款的，主要配置如下： CPU：Intel 酷睿 i5 2520 内存：8G 显卡：独立显卡，AMD Radeon HD 6630 视频接口：有thunderbolt和HDMI两个接口 目前我的显示器接的是thunderbolt转
<^k^>  ─> VGA显示器，使用U盘引导安装Ubuntu。U盘制作启动，用磁盘工具给电脑分区，然后重启选择U盘启动。那么问题 …
<yunfan> eexpss
<eexpss> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/proxy/fAUEmqUoh-rvjo-5hxSJM4Iqjd6xO5VvTetpGCc0yxOV8pkxoEVf3v7em0MctUyCyHKBehLu4KCK6oGTqnlTt02yBg=w886-h665-n
<^k^> ⇪ t: image/jpeg
<happyaron> imtxc felixonmars 我哪里得罪你们俩了。。
<happyaron> 啊今天起得好早
<onlylove> happyaron: 树大招风
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕蓉蓉
<happyaron> onlylove gfrog ...
<eexpss> 哈皮树
<happyaron> freeflying: 猴叔救我
<onlylove> 今天看福建JC又把念斌看起来了，真讽刺
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<happyaron> eexpss: 你又是谁的马甲
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<eexpss> 兔子
<happyaron> 哪个兔子。。
<happyaron> 平时的id是啥
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我大P7终于也OTA了
<eexpss> 傻哈皮。我是说 cherrot
<eexpss> gfrog:你是蓝军么
<happyaron> eexpss: 我说你是谁的马甲
<gfrog> eexpss: 绿啊
<eexpss> happyaron:我这nick都这么久了啊。这类型的都是我的啊
<cherrot> eexpss: 刚来就被点名
 * gfrog 妈蛋，kde的notify又挂了
<gfxmode_> 我试下mIRC的高亮，gfxmode
<eexpss> gfrog:不会吧。那啥时候丢几把你那边的钥匙给我。
<eexpss> 。。
<cherrot> happyaron: 早～
<happyaron> eexpss: 好吧。。。
<eexpss> cherrot:你是蓝色的。是吧
<eexpss> gfrog:不会吧。那啥时候丢几把你那边的钥匙给我。
<gfrog> eexpss: 我都没怎么玩儿，一个portal没占
<cherrot> eexpss: 对呀 萌萌哒抵抗军
<eexpss> happyaron:才反应过来？
<eexpss> gfrog:....
<gfrog> eexpss: 没靠谱爪机
<eexpss> gfrog:砸了你那水果
<happyaron> eexpss: 怕是有人冒充你本尊啊
<gfrog> eexpss: 下个月就砸
<cherrot> eexpss: ee咧？
<eexpss> 买新的多好
<gfrog> happyaron: 渣神这说话风格，一般人模仿不了……
<eexpss> happyaron:.
<eexpss> cherrot:我政府军。
<happyaron> gfrog: +10086
 * cherrot 都走开 你们这群绿军！
<happyaron> cherrot: 昨晚打好几局都被虐成渣
 * eexpss 我说话好谦虚的，是吧。 cc gfrog
<happyaron> cherrot: 貌似匹配出来的队友突然都神一样了。。
<cherrot> happyaron: 你尽量不死就行了
<eexpss> cherrot:lol 祖国大地，绿军多哦。
<gfrog> eexpss: 你这句就是你这句话的典型反例
<eexpss> happyaron:你也在搞这个？
<eexpss> gfrog:额，，，，坏基蛙
<eexpss> 我们一边的啊
<cherrot> eexpss: 所以我选少数派啊
<happyaron> eexpss: 我不玩那个
<eexpss> cherrot:屁，我当时就是选少数派，现在才发现变多数派了。
<cherrot> eexpss: 你多少级了？
<eexpss> happyaron:加入吧。可以面妹子的
<eexpss> cherrot:L6
<happyaron> cherrot: 基本不咋死，但他们觉得我太渣了。。
<happyaron> eexpss: 木有那么多时间玩啊
<eexpss> 我是带我崽崽玩呢。所以没经常出去炸。
<cherrot> eexpss: 我都L7了。。
<eexpss> happyaron:恩。你dd，nnnnnd，忙。
<eexpss> cherrot:你那边点多嘛
<cherrot> happyaron: 美服也喷你吗？ lol
<happyaron> eexpss: 已经两个星期没干啥了，这周不赶紧弄就要被灭了
 * gfrog 妈蛋，原来是KDE panel死掉了
<cherrot> eexpss: 也是～
<happyaron> cherrot: 被喷了一次
<eexpss> gfrog:别k了。
<eexpss> 省得天天当喷子
<happyaron> cherrot: 不过那次是手贱玩了adc位，错过了一个double kill的机会
<eexpss> happyaron:你这是玩啥呢
<happyaron> eexpss: lol啊
<eexpss> 额。这缩写？@@
<freeflying> gfrog: dave cheney还在贵司吗
<happyaron> eexpss: league of legends
<cherrot> happyaron: 我还是喜欢法师   最方便练习走位了
<gfrog> freeflying: 不认识这人啊……
<eexpss> 英雄联盟英雄联盟
<happyaron> cherrot: 走位还是不知咋练，自我赶脚定人比之前好些了
<eexpss> RPG类型的？ happyaron
<gfrog> freeflying: David Cheney？
<freeflying> gfrog: 对
<gfrog> freeflying: 还能搜到
<eexpss> 谁有google glass，借我试试。
<cherrot> happyaron: 可以玩玩大乱斗啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 啥意思
<freeflying> eexpss: 你试试华为glass吧
<cherrot> happyaron: 另一个地图 随机英雄  速推类型的
<eexpss> freeflying:我是要用glass玩ingress。华为的能用不
<happyaron> cherrot: ARAM那个？
<cherrot> happyaron: 不知道美服叫法  地图是个悬崖
<eexpss> happyaron:你这lol是宅男玩的。你要出去转悠啊，找妹子啊。
<happyaron> cherrot: 然后大家上来开路，之后乱打？
 * cherrot 华为也有glass了？
<cherrot> happyaron: 对 不死不回家
<imtxc> freeflying: 哦对了侯总，征信可以在线查了
<imtxc> cc gfrog
<eexpss> cherrot:买一个glass看可以玩ingress不。我跟进。
<cherrot> eexpss: 这么耗电的游戏 glass能撑得住么
<happyaron> cherrot: 嗯。。
<happyaron> twisted treeline
<gfrog> imtxc: 早就可以，但是麻烦
<eexpss> 只要效果。
<imtxc> eexpss: cherrot 对，太费电了，抗不住
<imtxc> gfrog: 以前记得就是个别省份，现在全了
<happyaron> eexpss: 你觉得我能经常打么。。
<freeflying> imtxc: 哪里
<happyaron> eexpss: 就是之前玩的太原始了，哪里出人都完全无悬念啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 为什么你来了破马叔就走了
<iMadper> happyaron: 破马看不起我这种穷人
<happyaron> ...
<imtxc> freeflying: https://ipcrs.pbccrc.org.cn/ 注册的时候用银行卡验证比较快
<onlylove> happyaron: 等土豪马上来问下
<gfrog> iMadper: 你还穷人？
<iMadper> gfrog: 昂
<onlylove> gfrog: 你见过穷人哭穷？
<gfrog> onlylove: 今天见过了
<iMadper> gfrog: 对啊, 你今天见到的穷人哭穷, 就是我啊啊.
<eexpss> iMadper:穷人，把你那几千的耳机，借我用下吧。
<iMadper> eexpss: 我没有几千的啊.
<eexpss> 还没有。。
<iMadper> eexpss: 这个频道, 我只知道 imtxc 的耳机上千了
<eexpss> 2k的有吧
<eexpss> 额。 imtxc
<gfrog> iMadper: 把你的mhw/marmot/TNF 之类的都送我吧
<eexpss> 找找谁有 glass
<iMadper> gfrog: 把你的自行车都送我吧
 * gfrog 最贵的耳机是200多，公司报销的……
<eexpss> 是哦。基蛙有上万的自行车
 * iMadper 最贵的自行车300多, 还被投了
<eexpss> 碳素材料的
<iMadper> 偷了
<O0XX> gfrog:公司还能报销耳机？
<eexpss> 耳机都能报销。强。
<gfrog> O0XX: 一天开4小时会，公司就给你报销了
<O0XX> gfrog: 那你果断买个好的啊
<O0XX> gfrog: 才买个300+的
<eexpss> 蓝牙耳机？
<gfrog> O0XX: 50刀以内
<happyaron> gfrog: 公司怎么报销的
<gfrog> happyaron: 给老板看发票就好撒
<happyaron> gfrog: 随便买是么，然后直接写哪次报销里？
<happyaron> lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 不用，跟老板说好，单独提交就行
<gfrog> happyaron: 当然这是他先说的，不然我就拿水果耳机对付，听不听得清我就不管了，哈哈
<eexpss> nnnnd 有斗钱。浪费600
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<happyaron> gfrog: 壕
<imtxc> 。。。
 * happyaron 出发去宇宙中心
<imtxc> happyaron: 宇宙中心第一壕
<Destine> gfrog, 姑姑宴真是。。。我昨天都坏肚子了。。。
<eexpss> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=41442711333&spm=a1z09.2.9.49.8ddTnE&_u=p1umb734d7e4 这个咋样。 iMadper
<^k^> eexpss: ⇪ undefined method `text' for nil:NilClass
<iMadper> eexpss: 啥东西啊? 从没听说过...
<sjd_zeus> 谁有wineqq6.5呢
<iMadper> eexpss: 为啥卖这么贵?
<eexpss> ... 这还贵啊。
<O0XX> happyaron: 宇宙中心第一壕
 * O0XX 真心推荐 小米活塞二级
 * O0XX 真心推荐 小米活塞耳机
<iMadper> eexpss: 能响就行
<eexpss> iMadper:你这不对吧。自己就要档次高的。别人的就能响就行。
<eexpss> 和你说不来了。 找 imtxc去
<iMadper> eexpss: 你给的链接中的耳机, 对它不能有太高需求啊, 能响就行. 要是能动词大慈就更好了
<eexpss> 丫丫的。@@
 * O0XX 动词大次，动词大次
<gfrog> Destine: 哪家啊？ 村里那家还好
<gfrog> happyaron: 宇宙中心驻场壕
<Destine> gfrog, 中关村那家。
<eexpss> 看来 O0XX 是一个档次的。来赞赞我的耳机吧。
<Destine> eexpss, 什么耳机呀？
<eexpss> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=41442711333&spm=a1z09.2.9.49.8ddTnE&_u=p1umb734d7e4 Destine
<Destine> eexpss, 好大。
<eexpss> 包耳朵，比钻耳朵好些吧
<onlylove> 为啥觉得这么困……
<eexpss> onlylove:脸伸过来，我给你拍几下。
<iMadper> eexpss: ee酱, 你那个是压耳朵的, 不是包耳朵的.
<iMadper> eexpss: 参考大小馒头就知道了
<eexpss> iMadper: 的确是没包住，还小了点。
<jusss`> eexpss: ee桑, 你那个是压耳朵的, 不是包耳朵的.
<eexpss> 耳朵是可以折叠的。你要考虑到这点。 lol
<Destine> eexpss, http://www.amazon.com/Shure-SRH440-Professional-Studio-Headphones/dp/B002DP1FTU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1416885659&sr=8-1&keywords=shure+headphones+srh440
<^k^> Destine: ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.com/Shure-SRH440-Professional-Studio-Headphones/dp/B002DP1FTU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1416885659&sr=8-1&keywords=shure+headphones+srh440 -- unhandled responsein get head
<imtxc> 我果然有一次逾期 ......
 * eexpss 其实这耳机是出去炸portal时候，用的。
<Destine> eexpss, 我的这个耳朵也是可以折叠的，但是是包耳朵的。
<gfrog> imtxc: 我有两次，都是阿交，妈蛋
<gfrog> imtxc: 阿交太贱了
<Destine> gfrog, 多久算逾期啊？只要过了没还就算？
<eexpss> Destine:你这个，还是有点小吧。
<Destine> eexpss, 很大了。
<gfrog> Destine: 一般超过几天还上都没事，阿交这坨贱人估计是不还就上报信报
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 最好用的web irc http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466285 https://kiwiirc.com/client 漂亮的css 可以嵌入式的显示链接的图片 鼠标移动上去，可以高亮显示某nick的全部内容 支持多种实时设置，支持桌面notify提示 可以隐藏用户列表 支持繁体中文界面 http://eexpress.github.io/2014/11/25/ 漂
<eexpss> 不早说，我没量耳朵尺寸，买小了。 lol
<^k^>  ─> 亮的kiwiirc/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2014-11-25 11:18
<imtxc> gfrog: 工行那个卡确实是我自己逾期的，不过我看查询记录，给我批卡的这些银行全都查询了
<Destine> gfrog, 好担心。。。貌似我也会有晚那么两三天的时候。。。
<imtxc> Destine: 查查吧，现在在线就能查
<gfrog> imtxc: 不超过3次就没事
<eexpss> Destine:你这个，有蓝牙?
<imtxc> Destine: 我昨晚 11:50 申请的，现在就查到了
<Destine> imtxc, 肿么搞？
<imtxc> gfrog: 好像超过90天麻烦，我的逾期俩月
<imtxc> Destine: https://ipcrs.pbccrc.org.cn
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 欢迎登录个人信用信息服务平台
<imtxc> Destine: 直接注册
<imtxc> Destine: 注册的时候选择注册后查询
<gfrog> imtxc: 我都是超期10几天，阿交这坨贱人
<imtxc> gfrog: 那都给你记录上去了？
<Destine> 木有ie啊。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 阿交这坨贱人
<jusss`> O0XX: gfrog 一个路由器下再连一个路由器，连接最下级路由器的计算机可以直接把ip设成上级路由器的网段内？
<imtxc> 我靠，我哪里来的一张准贷记卡
<O0XX> jusss`: 你需要支持生成树协议的路由器
<eexpss> imtxc:你这网站，像钓鱼网站呢
<O0XX> imtxc: 中行的都是准贷
<jusss`> O0XX: ...
<gfrog> jusss`: 中间那个如果是路由不行，交换机可以
<jusss`> O0XX: 普通的家用路由器
<O0XX> gfrog: 对吧CCIE
<imtxc> O0XX: 不是啊
<gfrog> O0XX: 这跟生成树真心没关系啊……
<imtxc> O0XX: 准贷不是没有免利息期么
<O0XX> gfrog: 我的意思是需要上级路由器走路由协议去学习到下级路由的地址吧？
<gfrog> O0XX: 生成树是二层选路协议，涉及到IP的都跟丫没关
<imtxc> 吗但，最近5年内有两个月处于逾期状态
<gfrog> O0XX: 那也不是
<O0XX> gfrog: 那就不是生成树，是那个什么ospf
<O0XX> gfrog: 如果连在上级路由上的机器访问下级路由的IP的话...
<eexpss> gfrog:你那全自动路由折腾出来没。
<O0XX> gfrog: 需要上级路由知道下级路由的网段然后跳过去不是？
<imtxc> O0XX: 贷后管理是提额查的？
<O0XX> imtxc: 很多
<gfrog> O0XX:  RouterA-eth0-1.1.1.1 <-> 1.1.1.2-eth0-RouterB-eth1-1.1.1.3 <-> 1.1.1.4-eth0-PC
<jusss`> gfrog: 普通路由器，第一个路由网关192.168.1.1，第二个路由内网网关192.168.0.200，我把连接第二个路由的ip直接改成了192.168.1.254，可以连第一个网关
<O0XX> imtxc: 中行的有，但都是按准贷提交信报的
<gfrog> O0XX: 你想下这种ip能配置成功嘛？
<O0XX> gfrog: 每个都是/24？
<O0XX> gfrog: 那确实不行
<O0XX> gfrog: 路由的上下级在同一网段了
<gfrog> O0XX: jusss` 说需要他们在一个网段，估计就是指一样的掩码
<Destine> imtxc, 那三个报告都要的是吧？
<gfrog> jusss`: 没听懂你要说啥
<onlylove> gfrog: O0XX你们都被jusss坑了，集体揍他
<gfrog> jusss`: 网关跟网卡上的地址不是一回事
<imtxc> Destine: 恩，其实要第三个就行了
<imtxc> Destine: 第三个是全的
<imtxc> Destine: 不过你可以查地一个
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 跨机器备份还原 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466286 我有2台笔记本，G470和y410p 我的G470上安装的是ubuntu14.04（mate版），感觉很不错，所以我想把它放到y410p上，但是这两台笔记本的配置完全不一样，所以用备份系统的方法还原恐怕不行吧。 于是我想在y410p上进行
<onlylove> gfrog: 你考虑过，它是把路由的wan口连在上级上，还是lan口连在上级上
<imtxc> Destine: 地一个会告诉你，有没有逾期， 有的话你再差详细的
<jusss`> gfrog: 下级路由的ip可以改成相连的上级路由的ip
<onlylove> gfrog: 这东西是家用路由，都内置switch的
<Destine> imtxc, 顺手都查了。
<imtxc> Destine: 没有就不用查了，因为查第三个会增加查询记录，前两个不会增加记录
<gfrog> onlylove: 我知道，所以我看不懂他说啥了
<onlylove> gfrog: 所以揍他就是
<Destine> imtxc, 完了。。。查了。。。
<imtxc> Destine: 没关系，查就查了，增加一条查询记录而已
<gfrog> onlylove: 其实我家就是这么部署的，有个无线路由做了AP，走二层模式连PC和上层网关
<imtxc> Destine: 掌握征信记录是良好美德 lol
<O0XX> gfrog: 那个确实不是生成树..是ospf或bgp..生成树的干其他用的
<imtxc> Destine: 那个查询密码也不用记录，明天给你回的短信会有
<O0XX> gfrog: 不过我重头看了一下 jusss`的话，貌似我理解错了
<gfrog> O0XX: ospf和bgp也不是干这个的。
<onlylove> gfrog: 看不懂……多问句，linux的机器怎么搞wifi ap
<O0XX> gfrog: 难道不是？
<gfrog> O0XX: ospf勉强贴边儿，bgp完全跟这个不搭边儿
<imtxc> O0XX: 我有两张中行的，一张贷记，一张准贷记
<O0XX> gfrog: ospf
<onlylove> gfrog: hostapd?
<gfrog> onlylove: 忘了，好像很简单。
<O0XX> gfrog: ospf是干嘛的？
<gfrog> O0XX: 选路用的，跟网卡上配啥地址不相关啊
<O0XX> gfrog: 不是网卡啊，他不是说给路由设置网段么？
<onlylove> gfrog: 那天突然想折腾手机，然后发现没路由，只好拿电脑来了，windows那个理解，Linux的不知道咋搞
<jusss`> onlylove: ad hoc?
<gfrog> O0XX: 路由的网段也是配置在路由器的网卡（接口）上啊
<gfrog> onlylove: 我记得NM就能搞
<onlylove> jusss`: 鱼唇，ad hoc你家android不打补丁能连？
<onlylove> gfrog: 我没那么高大上的东西，搞不定networkmanager
<gfrog> onlylove: 我总这么干，本子做个NAT转发
<onlylove> gfrog: 我还是用ip命令管理网卡的，nm搞不懂
<imtxc> 不过丫给我查个已婚就太猥琐了。。。。
<onlylove> jusss`: 肯定是ap模式
<onlylove> jusss`: 不过需要网卡和驱动支持
<gfrog> onlylove: 无线的不太懂
<O0XX> gfrog: 不对吧...我记得 eth0 10.0.0.0 RA eth1 10.0.1.0 -> eth0
<O0XX> 10.0.1.0 RB eth1 10.0.2.0  然后从RA上只知道10.0.1.0往哪跳，就需要ospf
<O0XX> 去学习到10.0.2.0往RA的eth1跳
<O0XX> gfrog: 对不？
<O0XX> imtxc: 你是不是申请过附属卡？
<yunfan> 想买个背包 不知道弄哪个
<O0XX> gfrog: 我这地址都是/24的
<imtxc> O0XX: 当然没有
<gfrog> O0XX: 可以用ospf，但是 jusss` 问得不是这个嘛
<O0XX> gfrog: 对啊，我就说我回头看了发现理解错了么
<imtxc> 2013年6月30日中国农业银行发放的贷记卡（欧元账户），2013年12月销户
<O0XX> gfrog: 你非跟我抬杠...
 * O0XX =.=
<imtxc> 啥，欧元账户？
<O0XX> imtxc: 你是不是申请过欧元卡？
<onlylove> O0XX: 卡帝申请的卡太多，自己都记不住
<O0XX> onlylove: 我觉得也是
<imtxc> O0XX: 哦，农行那个多币卡，想起来了
<imtxc> 话说民生的那张AE卡居然没有记录
<O0XX> gfrog:bgp只是在自治领域外学习这个嘛...对不？
<O0XX> imtxc: 民生一般都是谎报额度的
<O0XX> imtxc: 或者走永久临时额度
<gfrog> O0XX: bgp在自治域里面也有啊
<O0XX> imtxc: 你这信报肯定比我还花
 * gfrog 妈蛋，我的民生南航卡怎么审核了这么久
<O0XX> gfrog: bgp不是跑在自治域 边界上么？
<gfrog> O0XX: 内部也有啦
<O0XX> gfrog: 好吧，我不懂
<O0XX> imtxc: 话说你现在多少账户？多少已销多少未销？
<eexpss> 草，都是卡奴啊。
<gfrog> O0XX: 总之bgp是很独特的，我都觉得他不是一个单纯的routing protocol，而是个routing protocol和routed protocol的混合体
<chongwish> eexpss: 是卡壕，卡奴敢这样玩～～～
 * gfrog reboot
<eexpss> 老看到这几个家伙，申请无数的卡。不要出钱的样子。。。
<imtxc> O0XX: 我那条记录看来等到2017年才能给我消了
<O0XX> imtxc: 工行？
<O0XX> imtxc: 还是逾期？
<imtxc> O0XX: 恩
<imtxc> 2009年6月22日中国工商银行甘肃省分行营业部发放的贷记卡（人民币账户），2012年8月销户。最近5年内有2个月处于逾期状
<O0XX> imtxc: 逾期那个卡你销没？
<imtxc> 态，没有发生过90天以上逾期。
<O0XX> imtxc: 完
<O0XX> imtxc: 如果你销卡了，这个记录就永久了
<imtxc> O0XX: P
<O0XX> imtxc: 真的
<O0XX> imtxc: 真不骗你
<imtxc> 最近5年内有2个月处于逾期状态
<imtxc> 5年后会改成最近10年内？
<imtxc> 还是那条记录会一直更新？
<imtxc> O0XX: 我当时也是销户之后才听说一直用的话可能能盖过去
<imtxc> O0XX: 5 年后我找工行让他们给我改
<O0XX> imtxc:
<O0XX> 正解，今天我致电人行征信中心客服电话（漫长等待真难打啊），官方解释如下：
<O0XX> 1、网络查询征信无次数限制（虽然官网的征信科普问答里有说是一年2次免费），但是在查询记录上回反映出来，比如我的就能看到工行、交行贷后管理，光大逾期反而看都不看。
<O0XX> 2、不良记录（实际上征信报告没有优良差之分，只是记录逾期次数，让银行自行判断）5年消除的时间起点，是指逾期那个月的账单还清后开始满5年销除，也就是说如果你的逾期账单中有分期也没关系，不一定要全部账户结清才起算5年，这点还人性化一点。
<O0XX> 3、正如楼上所说，逾期当期还清满5年一刀切就会自动删除，和销不销卡没什么关系，也就是说我现在就是销卡也还是能看到2010年的不良记录，但明年就自动删除了。
<^k^> O0XX:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<O0XX> imtxc: 好吧，看来我以前也被人忽悠了
<imtxc> O0XX: 对吧
<O0XX> imtxc: 那这样就还好
<eexpss> 天天研究卡的，应该叫卡精。
<imtxc> O0XX: 以前有人说是两年一更新，两年之后会覆盖
<O0XX> imtxc: 据说老信报是这样的
<imtxc> O0XX: 有可能，现在人行和网上查到的都是这种新的了
<O0XX> imtxc: 等我知道信报的时候，已经没有老信报了
<O0XX> imtxc: 你多少账户现在？
<imtxc> lol， 未结清/未销户账户数
<imtxc> 21
<imtxc> O0XX: 挺多是双币
<O0XX> imtxc: 你有工行多币卡？
<imtxc> O0XX: 没有，有工行就开心了
<O0XX> imtxc: 那你这个真算多了
<imtxc> O0XX: 中行就给我记了4条
<O0XX> imtxc: 已销户呢？
<imtxc> O0XX: 13
<O0XX> imtxc: 那你还好...我已销户貌似30+了
<imtxc> O0XX: 中行应该记录三条啊， 那个全币卡不是visa嘛，为啥给我记录两条
<O0XX> imtxc: 都是一个人民币一个美元
<gfrog> imtxc: 内个，openwrt的syslog log放在哪了？
<chongwish> imtxc: 卡神
<imtxc> gfrog: /tmp/log 下面那个不知道是不是
<O0XX> imtxc: 卡神
<chongwish> gfrog: 基蛙，怎么老看你在弄嵌入式
<imtxc> gfrog: 哦，不对 logread
<imtxc> 但是不知道位置在哪里啊
<jusss`> O0XX: 现在整天用ido mode都忘了emacs正常的切换缓冲区是啥了？
<gfrog> imtxc: /tmp/log那里不是
<gfrog> chongwish: 自己玩儿
<imtxc> gfrog: 直接 logread 读
<O0XX> jusss`: C-x C-b
<O0XX> jusss`: C-x b
<imtxc> O0XX: 广发这个白金真丑
<jusss`> O0XX: C-x b是对的
<O0XX> jusss`: C-x C-b也是
<jusss`> O0XX: 我现在在用conkeror
<jusss`> O0XX: 刚下了，windows
<O0XX> jusss`: 一个大切一个小切
<jusss`> O0XX: 还有其它的浏览器支持emacs这种操作的没
<jusss`> O0XX: 太喜欢C-n C-p C-v M-v了
<O0XX> jusss`: iMadper 那个 firefox的插件不错
<gfrog> imtxc: 啊，擦，才反应过来logread是个命令
<gfrog> imtxc: 现在openwrt的源分了好多子目录，难道现在每个都要单独加？
<jusss`> O0XX: 我下了个安装包，30多兆，没在firefox的add-ons里找到
<jusss`> O0XX: 搜什么呢能找到呢
<O0XX> jusss`: 问 iMadper
<jusss`> O0XX: 他不让我问他任何问题
<iMadper> keySnail
<O0XX> eexpss: kretprobe执行的时候，栈还是probe的那个函数的栈么？
<imtxc> gfrog: 不是刷好都会家进去么
<gfrog> imtxc: 我装了个老版本，想升级成今年的新版…… 又懒得刷机
<imtxc> gfrog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9225651/
<gfrog> imtxc: cool
<imtxc> 新版本自带 dnsmasq-full 的
<gfrog> imtxc: 我还用ipset-dns呢
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> 快换新版本
<imtxc> 现在新版本刷上连 luci 都带了
<iMadper> imtxc: 貌似速度是快了.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我昨天下载动画片, 5.4mb/s了
<tryit> gfrog, 搞驱动呢还是搞裸机？
<gfxmode_> 兰州拉面太贵了，吃不起
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  12:16
<imtxc> 次哦，老掉线
<imtxc> iMadper: 贵 U 怎么装 pae 的 kernel 呐
<iMadper> imtxc: 你说pae啊, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<^k^> ⇪ ti: wrong number of arguments (0 for 1..2)
<iMadper> imtxc: 自己编译个kernel, 开pae?
<imtxc> iMadper: 没有现成的么
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道啊, 我现在都用64的了
<iMadper> imtxc: 难道pae不是默认开启的?
<imtxc> iMadper: 搞了个条子，不想重新装来这
<O0XX> imtxc: 现在pae
<O0XX> imtxc: 都是默认开启的
<imtxc> 1204
<O0XX> imtxc: 1024
<iMadper> imtxc: apt-get install linux-image-generic-pae
<imtxc> Linux imtxc-work 3.8.0-29-generic #42~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 14 15:31:16 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<imtxc> iMadper: linux-image-3.2.0-72-generic-pae i386 3.2.0-72.107 ??? 啥情况
<imtxc> 3.2.0
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么了?
<imtxc> 以前还是 3.8.0 呢
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道了
<imtxc> 各位 U 大大们 cc happyaron O0XX
<gfrog> imtxc: 目测PAE都默认开了
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> 求不掉线
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  12:50
<onlylove> imtxc: u的pae默认是开的，所以一些不支持pae的cpu都悲剧了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42018
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google Chrome将从明年1月默认屏蔽所有NPAPI插件
<imtxc> onlylove: 至少 1204 没有默认开
<onlylove> imtxc: 是么……我怎么记得n多老机器livecd起不来都是因为不支持pae
<imtxc> onlylove: 不知道
<chongwish> onlylove: 我记得老机器开不起来是因为 X～～～
<onlylove> chongwish: pae
<chongwish> onlylove: 特别是 crt 屏幕的～～～
<onlylove> chongwish: 我记得那时候需要加参数控制pae或者alternate cd 直接装的，当然，X和acpi也不少
<imtxc> 两分钟掉线一次，MD
<chongwish> onlylove: kms 加 X 在 crt 上各种坑
<chongwish> onlylove: 我还没有雨果 pae 问题的，这不是扩展内存的吗？老机器没有 pae 应该也可以吧。
<onlylove> chongwish: 忘了是哪代机器了，反正就是ddr2刚流行的时候？那时候4G内存不多
<onlylove> chongwish: 但是如果上了，就得要pae了
<onlylove> chongwish: 反正就那个时候的机器容易遇到这个问题
<onlylove> chongwish: 老机器2G内存，买个2G凑4升级，不奇怪吧
<onlylove> chongwish: 哦，不对，这个和内存没关系，是老CPU不支持
<onlylove> chongwish: 然后直接liveCD开不起来
<onlylove> chongwish: 那种超级老的U
<chongwish> onlylove: 这个不清楚了，加个内存有没有开 pae 实际上没有影响到开机吧？没想到壕还是古董收藏家。
<onlylove> chongwish: 我不是古董收藏家，但是有那么一种人，想让老机器发挥余热
<onlylove> chongwish: 然后新版的默认开PAE悲剧了
<onlylove> chongwish: 顺便，我也不是壕
 * chongwish 这里怎么者多多壕啊，青天不公啊
<jusss`> keysnail已经被disable了被administrator在 https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/keysnail/
<^k^> ⇪ t: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/keysnail/ -- unhandled responsein get head
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M02/00/08/Cg-4V1I2qziIeYS3AAB5p3VrVOgAALrGgJv-mAAAHm_746.jpg 谁让你乱拍摄别人的隐私?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • chrome浏览器打开之后无法显示界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466288 打开chrome后桌面并没有显示浏览器界面.但是面板上已经显示出chrome图标了.右击此图标,有选项restore to full opacity并单击桌面上才能显示出chrome浏览器界面.用的是mint 17,cinnamon桌面! 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 qiuli — 2014-11-25 12:13
<jusss`> keysnail跑github上去了
<jusss`> O0XX: 有没有带meta键的键盘呀
<jusss`> cc onlylove
<jusss`> onlylove: meta键的什么电流电位什么的是多少
<onlylove> jusss`: meta是毛？不知道
<onlylove> jusss`: 不要总是关注奇奇怪怪的东西
<onlylove> palomino|exhaust: 累死土豪马，今天 iMadper一来你就跑了，为啥
<imtxc> palomino|exhaust: 土豪马早
<jusss`> onlylove: meta-->高端大气上档次的东西
<imtxc> 把 markdown 或者 org 输出成 pdf 你们怎么弄的，有中文
 * palomino|exhaust momo onlylove & imtxc 
<onlylove> jusss`: 我穷人，不关注高大上的东西
<jusss`> onlylove: meta键
<jusss`> palomino|exhaust: 有没有meta键的键盘
<jusss`> 不要esc alt模拟的
<palomino|exhaust> 没有
<jusss`> palomino|exhaust: 为啥没有
<onlylove> jusss`: http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-497175-1-1.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 问个弱智的问题：meta键是哪个键？-Java-ChinaUnix.net
<palomino|exhaust> 另外Macintosh的Command键也被用作此键
<onlylove> jusss`: 丫丫的，自己买小型机去
<palomino|exhaust> 我有苹果键盘...算么 jusss`
<onlylove> palomino|exhaust: 土豪马，你给jusss买个sun工作站的键盘
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 为啥是我买
<onlylove> palomino|working: 然后他就老实了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我没钱
<palomino|working> 他又不是我的小蜜
 * O0XX 求当小蜜..
<onlylove> jusss`: http://www.pcwaishe.cn/thread-140683-1-1.html
<onlylove> jusss`: 入hhkb吧
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ HHKB-Pro2 空格边上的是Meta键吗？ - Powered by Discuz!
<cherrot> happyaron: 拜首壕美帝壕
<onlylove> jusss`: 入了就有meta了
<onlylove> cherrot: 今天吃萝卜没
<onlylove> cherrot: 被发现会有人身安全问题哦
<cherrot> onlylove: =。= 真重口。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 问你，lol客户端多大，可以免安装不
<onlylove> cherrot: 我只是想吐槽下昨天买的萝卜太辣而已
<cherrot> onlylove: 忘记了 挺大的   不能免安装
<nyfair> http://static.acfun.mm111.net/h/image/2014-10-25/4cfcbcb9-92c6-4a95-996b-519fc3b47f10.png
<nyfair> 这个编程键盘一看就很专业
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ image/png
<cherrot> onlylove: 哦如果你有压缩包 是可以免安装了  解压就能玩
<onlylove> cherrot: 写注册表还是需要vc runtime
<onlylove> cherrot: 靠……我就这个意思
<cherrot> onlylove: 貌似都不需要
<onlylove> cherrot: 我还没狠下心来买键盘……
<nyfair> HKCU/Software/XXOO/InstallPath 建个dword值啦
<cherrot> onlylove: 可以先给我买个 帮你体验一下
<onlylove> cherrot: 你为啥不把你的给我体验
<cherrot> onlylove: 因为我就一个啊
<onlylove> cherrot: 我只是觉得彩虹的那个喷涂的键帽不错，不过想想，键盘那么花花绿绿似乎没必要
<onlylove> cherrot: 而且我最近找了个理由把原来那个破烂键盘换掉了
<onlylove> cherrot: 所以新键盘这事反而不急了
<onlylove> cherrot: 顺便问下，cherry轴真的那么神么，为啥国产轴比cherry轴便宜100块
<nyfair> 用这个啦 http://static.acfun.mm111.net/h/image/2014-10-25/4cfcbcb9-92c6-4a95-996b-519fc3b47f10.png
<palomino|working> awesome
<cherrot> onlylove: 国产用的也是cherry轴  但同样是红轴 filco的压感就比我的keycool更轻一些，但是这点细微的差别 就是700RMB 。。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 国产轴 不是国产机械键盘.
<iMadper> cherrot: 国产轴不是cherry  :-)
<cherrot> onlylove: 没体验过国产轴 就不发表评论了  听说有个黄轴？ cc iMadper
<iMadper> cherrot: 做键盘的轴的公司其实要说还不少呢, 比如alps, NMB 之类的
<cherrot> iMadper: 还有  你麻痹 这个牌子啊。。
<nyfair> 我说句公道话，国产轴玩游戏体验绝逼比cherry好
<jusss`> nyfair: 牛牛，
<onlylove> cherrot: 买不起filco
<jusss`> nyfair: 射手挂了
<iMadper> cherrot: 昂, 我本来没想参与机械键盘的讨论, 只是想给你们普及以下nmb这个牌子.
<jusss`> nyfair: 以后还有别的字幕站没
<cherrot> iMadper: 真棒。。
<iMadper> cherrot: nmb其实业内是个知名品牌.
<onlylove> iMadper: nmb……
<nyfair> 最近玩洛英，这卡刀的感觉太棒了，刀刀进肉
 * O0XX 求普及 NMB
<onlylove> iMadper: 这名字起得……
<nyfair> jusss`: 不懂，帮顶
 * iMadper 开会去
<nyfair> iMadper: 牛牛慢走
<cherrot> nyfair: 牛牛别闹～
<cherrot> iMadper: 老司机 慢走
<nyfair> 老司机不是O0XX么
<nyfair> iMadper: 是村书记
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 麻烦了无线网不能用啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466289 笔记本是联想y410p的，安装了ubuntu14.04 mate，安装完发现不能搜到无线信号 网卡是broadcom 802.11n网络是配置，很普通的网卡啊，咋就不能识别呢，是不是驱动没装啊，得怎么装啊，关键是现在上不了网啊 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 zhwlyfx — 2014-11-25 14:26
<happyaron> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜首壕妹子壕
<onlylove> happyaron: 别乱拜了
 * happyaron 翻log是件辛苦事
<happyaron> onlylove: 他拜我了，必须回一下
<onlylove> happyaron: 我想想我有事找你，嗯，你认识suse牛不
<happyaron> onlylove: 啥叫suse牛
<onlylove> happyaron: 主用suse，不用kde之类大型桌面
<happyaron> onlylove: 频道里有suse员工 cc Destine
<onlylove> happyaron: 用大型桌面也无所谓，只要对配置熟练
<onlylove> happyaron: 哪只
<happyaron> onlylove: cc了啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 我记得她之前的cloak是canonical的啊
<happyaron> onlylove: ubuntu的
<happyaron> on
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，对，我分不清……反正就那个
<happyaron> onlylove: canonical cloak的是我大频道的某个妹子壕
<onlylove> happyaron: 不记得和suse有啥关系啊
<nyfair> 我也要cloak
<happyaron> onlylove: 工作去suse了啊
<nyfair> 老司机求带带
<onlylove> nyfair: 你可以套opera的嘛
<nyfair> unaffiliated逼格太low了
<nyfair> 不要，不能被这破公司知道我上班泡irc
<happyaron> nyfair: unaffiliated才bigger than bigger呢
<happyaron> 14:35 -!- iMadper [~user@116.213.191.74] has quit [Ping timeout: 240 seconds]
<happyaron> 14:35 -!- O0XX [~user@116.213.191.74] has quit [Ping timeout: 245 seconds]
<onlylove> nyfair: 你看这边 ubuntu的，redhat的,各种gateway的啊
<jusss`> onlylove: 还有jusss.org的
<alvin_rxg> Title: index (@ jusss.org)
<nyfair> ...为什么cannonical的本家有那么多redhat的卧底？
<onlylove> jusss`: 你骗我，没有
<palomino|working> 身在曹营心在汉
<happyaron> palomino|working: 破马叔好
 * palomino|working momo happyaron 
<happyaron> palomino|working: 泰坦z叔你打算上了吗
<nyfair> palomino|working: 破马叔吉言
<palomino|working> intel的显卡驱动不支持dual-link dvi了，这个有解法么 happyaron
<palomino|working> titan z没有购买价值啊
<palomino|working> 我等titan2呢
<happyaron> palomino|working: titan2是啥呀
<onlylove> happyaron: 俗称马甲
<happyaron> palomino|working: 不知道intel那个肿么搞，没有dual link dvi的需求啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 啥意思
<palomino|working> >_< happyaron
<happyaron> onlylove: 接哪句
<onlylove> happyaron: nv马甲卡多呗
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<palomino|working> 我猜完整版maxwell核心会叫titan2
<onlylove> happyaron: 接titan2是啥
<palomino|working> 比980多50%的cuda core，大概
<nyfair> 麻蛋，穷人460用了不知道多少年了
<happyaron> palomino|working: 哦就是新的核心呗
<palomino|working> 是的
<onlylove> cherrot: 我打算回家拖小伙伴的lol端坑队友去
<palomino|working> 之前说得明年2季度
<nyfair> 再往前还是个geforece2 mx 400
<happyaron> palomino|working: 你现在是双titan是么
<palomino|working> 最近又有消息说可能年底
<palomino|working> 是啊 happyaron
<palomino|working> 在4k面前双titan也不行
<nyfair> onlylove: 老司机带我
<cherrot> onlylove: 好啊 来网通无畏先锋啊～
<happyaron> 那titan z是没啥意思
<happyaron> palomino|working: 啊？
<happyaron> palomino|working: 双titan能到啥程度啊
<palomino|working> 好比cod11,最高画质都稳定不了在60fps happyaron
<onlylove> palomino|working: 乃可以4titan或者8titan
<happyaron> ...
<palomino|working> 刺客信条4，一开始那场景经常会降到40多fps
<iMadper`> cherrot: nyfair: 昂.
<nyfair> cod11太烂了，血狮必须的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，你能看出48和60的区别？
<happyaron> palomino|working: 看来你需要双titan 2
<iMadper`> cherrot: 刚才你叫我?
<hamo> palomino|working: 土豪马
<palomino|working> 它要是一直48也就没事 onlylove
<cherrot> iMadper`: 木有
<cherrot> iMadper`: 踹了你一脚
<palomino|working> 但是变来变去就能看出来 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 然后它跳……
<iMadper`> cherrot: ... ....
<onlylove> palomino|working: 好吧，我理解了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 经常玩网游的表示，其实fps跳真没感觉，但是lag一跳……
<palomino|working> lol
<happyaron> 坐等双titan2的破马叔粗线
<palomino|working> 意思其实一样
<palomino|working> ... happyaron
<nyfair> onlylove: 老司机一起啊
<palomino|working> 不一定双，没准三... happyaron
<nyfair> onlylove: 最近玩什么网游？
<happyaron> palomino|working: 三titan2的破马叔
<palomino|working> 不上市一切都是白说。。
<hamo> palomino|working: 三titan2的破马叔
<palomino|working> =_=
<onlylove> nyfair: 最近想去山口山啊，邹涛个坑货不靠谱啊
<happyaron> palomino|working: 破马叔您是真爱高清影像技术啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 丫丫的只认钱啊
 * hamo 玩山口山的人多么？
<palomino|working> 必须的 happyaron
 * hamo linux有 山口山 的客户端么
<nyfair> onlylove: 山口山也是坑啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 鱼唇，土豪马是准备三tatan2拼双5K屏
<happyaron> palomino|working: 侧面证明了你是土豪马
<palomino|working> =_=
<happyaron> onlylove: 推不动吧
<palomino|working> 就这么点爱好了
<onlylove> nyfair: 至少玻璃渣比kingsoft靠谱
<happyaron> onlylove: 双5k应该没戏
<palomino|working> 1个5k都不一定能推动
 * cherrot 双5k屏。。
<palomino|working> 只能说试试看
<nyfair> 毛线，wps比d3良心多了
<happyaron> onlylove: 破马叔要的是60fps
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，那推不懂
<onlylove> nyfair: d3是啥
<palomino|working> diablo3
<nyfair> 大菠萝3
<palomino|working> 那天看朋友打了一会儿d3
<palomino|working> 感觉在看北斗神拳
<onlylove> nyfair: 你拿wps和d3比的毛劲
<palomino|working> "你已经死了"
<onlylove> nyfair: wps和seasungame就不是一群人
 * hamo 对大菠萝的印象一直停留在d2
 * onlylove 只看别人玩过大菠萝2
 * palomino|working 只玩过d1..
<nyfair> 巨硬的1t网盘怎么样？
<hamo> nyfair: skydrive?
<nyfair> 嗯
<hamo> nyfair: 这货1t了？
<happyaron> palomino|working: 双5k您好像得4个titan2才能60fps
<nyfair> hamo: 关掉adblock上日文yahoo，会弹出个巨硬广告，点进去一堆下一步就升级好了
<palomino|working> 4个经常不如3个快。。
<happyaron> palomino|working: 说计算能力
<palomino|working> 额
<nyfair> hamo: 但是现在度娘云速度飞快，感觉没有换的必要
<palomino|working> 不打游戏俩就够了
<happyaron> palomino|working: 您不是要打cod11 60fps么
<onlylove> hamo: 是这样的，山口山没有linux端，但是据说有mac端，不过因为是双引擎的，所以可以不用dx用opengl玩，论坛有wine攻略
<hamo> nyfair: 没有离线下载的话，真没必要换
<happyaron> 山口山是啥呀
<onlylove> happyaron: world of warcraft
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> nyfair: 求广告链接啊
<nyfair> hamo: 渣雷越来越烂，度娘其实能离线的东西不多，还有个115,1年vip25，没有vip单文件限速300kb，不过下的东西多也能撑满带宽了
<hamo> nyfair: 老司机啊，你这是下过多少片片啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 哦，对了，我最近玩的游戏有个别名，叫暖暖环游华夏
<nyfair> hamo: 别闹，我就放动画raw在上面，从来不弄8秒钟
<nyfair> onlylove: 那是啥？
<onlylove> nyfair: 好吧，基叁
<nyfair> onlylove: 我最近玩4年前的老游戏，洛奇英雄传，有没有老司机送遗产？
<onlylove> nyfair: 每隔俩月就出套新外观
<hamo> onlylove: 这个？ http://www.huaxia369.com/youxi/NewsDetail.aspx?id=106701
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ 暖暖环游世界薰衣草之恋S攻略_华夏游戏 游戏竞技 在线游戏 单机游戏 -华夏网 Untitled Page
<onlylove> hamo: 外号而已
<happyaron> onlylove: 您这游戏好赛高
<onlylove> hamo: jx3.xoyo.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 《剑网3》“苍雪龙城”11月24日震撼公测！一生不容错过的3D武侠扛鼎之作！ (@ xoyo.com)
<nyfair> 老司机送橙武
<hamo> onlylove: 你居然玩 剑网》。。
<onlylove> hamo: 玩了好几年了
<hamo> onlylove: 一路玩下来的？
<onlylove> hamo: 看着西山居一步步堕落的
<onlylove> hamo: 当年为了自己方便，还啃过几天lua，不过发现别人的插件更好用
<nyfair> 基三还支持lua插件拓展？
<onlylove> nyfair: 支持，不过后来回收权限了
<iMadper`> 只玩过剑侠情缘的单机版
<onlylove> nyfair: 你想写，得给官方审查，而且出了毛病你得付全责
<onlylove> iMadper`: 其实还是单机版好玩
<onlylove> iMadper`: 不过当年西山居的美术……唉，剧情不赖，可惜画质传奇……
<onlylove> iMadper`: 除开西山居，玩国外游戏多，koei falcom 的多一些
<onlylove> iMadper`: 当年最恨星之盾
<iMadper`> onlylove: 其实剧情好就够了
<nyfair> 暗耻大法好
<hamo> nyfair:暗耻是啥？
<nyfair> hamo: koei=光荣=暗荣=暗耻
<hamo> nyfair: 脑洞真大
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2535182066
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 【搬运】暗耻公司早年的丧失游戏_拉影吧_百度贴吧
<njdrwwwqdd> hi
<^k^> njdrwwwqdd:点点点.  15:02
<nyfair> njdrwwwqdd: 新人爆照，有福利发
<hamo> njdrwwwqdd: 新人爆照，有福利发
<njdrwwwqdd> 挫男也要爆
<njdrwwwqdd> 这个是管理吗？
<nyfair> njdrwwwqdd: 你要不爆照也行，你发福利
<njdrwwwqdd> k老大，他欺负新来的
<njdrwwwqdd> 怎么发表情
<njdrwwwqdd> 怎么注册的
<iMadper`> njdrwwwqdd: 表情啊   :-)
<njdrwwwqdd> ip地址也看的到的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 麻烦了无线网不能用啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466289 笔记本是联想y410p的，安装了ubuntu14.04 mate，安装完发现不能搜到无线信号 网卡是bcm43142 broadcom 802.11n网络是配置，很普通的网卡啊，咋就不能识别呢，是不是驱动没装啊，得怎么装啊，关键是现在上不了
<njdrwwwqdd> 这个K是机器人吧
<njdrwwwqdd> mate版
<onlylove> njdrwwwqdd: 新人爆照，有福利发
<onlylove> 挫男也要爆
<njdrwwwqdd> 看来都是宅男 嘿嘿
<njdrwwwqdd> 出去大街上看美女
<lavande> 最近pidgin老练不上freenode
<lavande> 正在试用ee推荐的web端 kiwiirc
<njdrwwwqdd> 我用的seamonkey下的插件
<njdrwwwqdd> chatzilla
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 50G硬盘，12G内存，如何分区？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466292 听说swap要是内存的两倍，不然无法休眠，但是硬盘剩下的空间又太小，现在不知道怎么分区了 我的想法是/swap 4G，/ 16G，/home 30G，可以么？各位大神帮忙看看，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 wslgyd — 2
<^k^>  ─> 014-11-25 15:13
<onlylove> 弄那个破虾搞的好高级似的，其实firefox也可以用chatzilla
<njdrwwwqdd> 看看玩下的
<onlylove> 来来来，带你玩玩更好玩的，irssi
<jusss`> hamo: sql server 2k8的数据库质疑了怎么办？
<jusss`> hamo: 断电引起的质疑
<onlylove> http://blog.jobbole.com/80241/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 老码农冒死揭开行业潜规则：如何编写无法维护的代码 - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<hamo> onlylove: 这个赞！
<onlylove> hamo: 你真打算写这种代码么……
<hamo> onlylove: 鉄饭碗啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 呵呵 无法维护的代码
<onlylove> hamo: 你看下去就知道了，时间长了，你就把自己也埋进去了
<onlylove> hamo: 除非你是打算挖完坑就跑
<yunfan> onlylove: 有几个人一直做下去的？
<yunfan> 如果你给变量起名为a,b,c，用简单的文本编辑器就没法搜索它们的引用
<yunfan> 不能搜索这个feature怒赞啊
<yunfan> 不过要小心 别写成纯函数了 那样的话 别人根本不在乎你内部实现
<onlylove> 你们是不是都喜欢写混乱代码
<yunfan> 在命名函数和变量的时候，充分利用抽象单词，例如 it, everything, data, handle, stuff, do, routine, perform 和数字，像这样命名的好例子有 routineX48, PerformDataFunction, DoIt, HandleStuff还有 do_args_method。
<onlylove> 这样的代码就是没法看的……
<eexpss> 隐藏代码，直接上正则就是。
<onlylove> yunfan: 你看，还是玩perl的擅长
<eexpss> 额。 hamo 你出来了？
<onlylove> eexpss: hamo发生啥了
<eexpss> 不是 O0xx说是 hamo嘛
<eexpss> 真身还原？
<onlylove> 好吧
<yunfan> 用小写字母 l 标识 long 常数。例如 10l 更容易被误认为是 101 而不是 10L 。 禁用所有能让人准确区分 uvw wW gq9 2z 5s il17|!j oO08 `’” ;,. m nn rn {[()]} 的字体。要做个有创造力的人。
<yunfan> vw wv mn nm
<eexpss> 这是真 hamo 啊
<eexpss> yunfan:来学学perl，变量名可以拼凑的。你不运行看都看不到。
<eexpss> http://imagebin.org/324580
<onlylove> eexpss: 变量名不是$开头的么
<eexpss> 运行中，生成
<onlylove> eexpss: perl本身不是就有只写一次的名声么
<eexpss> 多数时候，只写一次，运行10年。
<yunfan> eexpss: 我又不是没写过
<eexpss> 反正1年后，自己看也费劲了。
<yunfan> onlylove: perl的名声大概没有js臭  额
<onlylove> yunfan: js更臭？
<eexpss> 又臭又长，就是说的js啊
<yunfan> 狂野地使用封装和OO思想。例如
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个方法我公司之前的php程序员用过
<yunfan> onlylove: 他封装了个我们自己的redis类 我看了下 所有的方法都是引用下 另外一个类的同名方法 当时把我雷住了
<jusss`> 变量和函数的命名，感觉好难
<jusss`> 取个名字这么难
<onlylove> jusss`: 这在教你坑人呢
<onlylove> jusss`: 你还真当是好事
<jusss`> onlylove: 我现在有点明白为什么那种一起写代码的对变量和函数的命名，还有缩进有强制的规则，
<onlylove> jusss`: python的缩进就是坑，超级坑
<onlylove> jusss`: 还不如lisp的括号
<palomino|working> ...
<yunfan> onlylove: lisp的括号写个十层以后你就迷失了 呵呵
<onlylove> yunfan: 我没写过lisp，不过不喜欢python的缩进，我记得这事说过，你还给过我不用缩进的办法
<alvin_rxg> python 缩进有啥问题？
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 单纯的不喜欢，觉得有括号包起来保险
<huntxu> gfrog: 之前說那個qemu讀寫use設備的搞定了
<gfrog> huntxu: how?
<eexpss> gfrog:你不是说出那设置好的路由器？
<huntxu> gfrog: ACL大法好
<gfrog> eexpss: 嘛？
<gfrog> huntxu: 果然是ACL啊
<eexpss> 你配置好的路由器啊。买一个的啊
<gfrog> iMadper: hamo_ 你们掉线了？ lol
<gfrog> eexpss: 找 happyaron 壕大大
<iMadper> gfrog: 切换ap
<eexpss> 为啥找他
<huntxu> gfrog: 加個udev規則自己setfacl，天下就太平了
<gfrog> eexpss: 他要做这生意
<eexpss> 生意？！！
<eexpss> happyaron:？
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 服务器数据如何备份 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466293 针对目前服务器情况可适用的备份类型包括： 　　服务器iis备份、web网站数据备份、网站数据库备份 　　服务器iis备份：服务器的IIS配置可只用等软件备份，避免了IIS配置出错后，需要恢复的麻烦。
<eexpss> 蛤蟆太重了，老掉线。
<hamo_> onlylove:  这条真心赞.. 使用非英语字母
<eexpss> 。
<eexpss> 居然带尾巴的蛤蟆在。
<hamo_> eexpss: 不要说我坏话..
<eexpss> happyaron:.
<onlylove> hamo: 其实吧，我经常犯错就是拼写错误
<onlylove> hamo: 我经常把adapter写成adaptor
<hamo> onlylove: 你那个只是 犯错， 不符合 主动 的条件
<onlylove> hamo: 然后程序不过，发现自己拼写错误
<hamo> onlylove: 你需要个IDE
<hamo> onlylove: 自动补全你不会弄错的
<gfxmode> 用汉语拼音或方言拼音命名变量
<onlylove> hamo: 这样一处错，到处都错了
<hamo> onlylove: 对，但是不会发现啊，反正都错了，就都对了
<eexpss> onlylove:你这低级了。居然不补全
<hamo> onlylove: 你又不是写注释
<onlylove> 其实我就是想知道 adaptor 和adapter有啥区别
<onlylove> eexpss: 有补全
<onlylove> eexpss: 但是会半路去改
<hamo> onlylove: An adapter or adaptor[1] is a device that converts attributes of one device or system to those of an otherwise incompatible device or system.
<hamo> onlylove: 貌似现在是一个意思
<alvin_rxg> [1]
<eexpss> 你需要一个插件，检测变量，当90%单词重复的时候，警告你。 onlylove
 * hamo ...
<yunfan> 如果你的老板认为他20年的 FORTRAN 编程经验对于现代软件开发具有很高的指导价值，你务必严格采纳他的所有建议。投桃报李，你的老板也会信任你。这会对你的职业发展有利。你还会从他那里学到很多搞乱程序代码的新方法。
<hamo> onlylove:  Both spellings are used in both British and American English.
<yunfan> onlylove: 可见实在人为  马上python要支持多行lambda了  这就可以让你完全不用缩进了
<onlylove> hamo: 回字的四种写法么
<hamo> onlylove: http://www.macmillandictionary.com/dictionary/british/adapter
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ adapter - definition of adapter with pronunciation by Macmillan Dictionary
<hamo> onlylove: 错，son of bitch 和沙滩之子的关系
<eexpss> hamo:你居然是文学家
<eexpss> 还玩字眼
<hamo> eexpss: 错，语言学家 泄泄
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实我觉得fortran这个在我原来上班的地方特别适用
<onlylove> yunfan: 老家卖电脑的那家伙就这样，我原来卖打印机的，我调CISCO交换机的时候XX都没见过网线
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后整天瞎指挥
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有一次让我给笔记本的内置键盘换驱动，说你换了试试
<onlylove> yunfan: 结果换完了直接死机了
<yunfan> onlylove: 嘿嘿
<gfrog> hamo: 乃竟然不OOXX了
<gfrog> iMadper: 乃换了神马AP？
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实就是靠他老爹的关系户
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过也没办法，人就这样，人愣是靠高价卖计算机活得很滋润
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以你只能来帝都了
<jusss`> protocol我就经常搞错
<onlylove> yunfan: 本来浪潮的东西就贵，他再代理下，更贵了，问题是对面不缺钱啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 你见过十几万的塔式服务器没
<iMadper> gfrog: 从office走到meeting room..
<yunfan> onlylove: 这些人有力的促进了我国gdp的发展  并且他们的客户都是政府 这不是多从政府那掏了点钱 最后他花钱给老百姓 这是好事嘛
<hamo> yunfan: 赞
<iMadper> hamo: 我觉得
<gfrog> iMadper: 原来在开会
<iMadper> hamo: 新加坡
<onlylove> yunfan: 他都用在他自己身上了
<iMadper> hamo: 太有存在的意义了
<iMadper> hamo: 没有新加坡, 我们在厕所就没有wifi用了.
<yunfan> onlylove: 他用在他自己身上 但是是付钱给别人的吧 你这人啊  对经济的意义不理解啊 要多学习学习文件
<onlylove> yunfan: 姑娘送袋鼠国上学去了，给这些人发没几毛工资，而且这些人还要拆打印机硒鼓，那时候还不知道pm2.5现在想想后怕
<yunfan> hamo: 蛤魔
<jusss`> hamo: protocal和protocol一样吗
<hamo> yunfan:问题是他们也没花啊，都屯起来了
<yunfan> onlylove: 这种人去袋鼠国是去镀金的 回来花钱更多
<onlylove> yunfan: 碳粉的粒度比pm2.5要小吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 你何必在乎这一两年的镀金时间呢 放长线钓大鱼啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 钓毛，一喝醉了就乱喷人
<yunfan> onlylove: 这你就有所不知了 pm2.5越低人的寿命越长 到时候养老金不够 要么就是延长退休 要么是加大征收额度 这个对年轻人都不好  你居然不能体会她们的良苦用心
<hamo> jusss`: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/protocal
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ Protocal | Define Protocal at Dictionary.com
<hamo> jusss`: a frequent misspelling of protocol.
<yunfan> onlylove: pm2.5越高越好
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有，有一次不知道为啥遭贼，随随便便就怀疑一个新来的，最后把人逼走了
<hamo> yunfan: 这个我同意，党妈妈这是良苦用心
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实人丫的富二代
<hamo> yunfan: 防止我们老了遭罪
<onlylove> hamo: 要不我教你们拆激光打印机的硒鼓？各种品牌，各种型号 cc yunfan
<onlylove> hamo: hp一个硒鼓300多块呢
<hamo> onlylove: 学会了能钓到妹纸么？
<hamo> onlylove: 不能的话谁学
<onlylove> hamo: 你自己灌才几块钱
<yunfan> onlylove: 其实我更感兴趣打印机里的激光头和控制驱动
<jusss`> hamo: 经常误拼，我就是经常打protocal，所以这个单词是存在的吗？
<yunfan> onlylove:  至少控制打印头那个电机应该有用的
<hamo> jusss`: 拼错的人足够多，就是个单词了
<hamo> jusss`: 现在貌似还不够多
<onlylove> yunfan: 激光机是光转印的，至于图像怎么打到硒鼓上真不知道，也是和针式那样扫描跑上去的么
<yunfan> hamo: 你明白就好 所以你应该把嘴闭上 把鼻孔张开 埋头扎进帝都那醇厚的雾霾中  把自己的青春和生命都贡献给最伟大的事业中去 为人民服雾
<yunfan> onlylove: 那激光头功率多少？ 可能灭人？
<onlylove> yunfan: 不清楚啊，没研究过，我以为是一排的，如果是一个就不清楚了
<hamo> yunfan: 没办法，党性不足，觉雾不高，吸多了嗓子疼没办法持续为人民
<hamo> 服雾...这就是我一直被排除在党的怀抱外的原因吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 因为那东西就不容易坏……通常都是加热模块坏，所以对加热碳粉凝固那块比较熟
<iMadper> jusss`: 以前都没有w这个字母, 写的人多了, 就成了w.
<yunfan> hamo: 组织上也知道群众教育的难处 所以才加大入京难度 避免群众入京后不明真相 给中国人民抹黑  这点想必你是明白的
<yunfan> 不扯了  把菜炒一下
<iMadper> hamo: http://www.zhihu.com/question/26772695#answer-8975752    超级课程表, 哈哈哈哈
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 互联网创业确定不是坑吗? - 知乎
 * hamo 抬杠技能+1
<freeflying> hamo: 教我go
<hamo> freeflying: 带你XX带你go?
<iMadper> http://www.zhihu.com/question/26762972   哈哈哈哈
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 《西游记后传》其实是一部神剧？ - 知乎
<hamo> iMadper: 知乎小王子...
<iMadper> hamo: 第一个回答, 真是够扯, 我学习了
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个激光头功率应该不大，不过致盲没问题
 * hamo 扯淡技能+1
<freeflying> hamo: 不正经啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 应该和光驱的那个差不多
<hamo> freeflying: 哈哈哈..
<hamo> freeflying: 给我找个go的活...
<freeflying> hamo: 你transfer好了，找Dave Cheney
<hamo> freeflying: 活都木有...就不要学go了...
<hamo> freeflying:juju?
<freeflying> hamo: or lxd?
<hamo> freeflying: lxd就算了
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿
<gfrog> freeflying: 据说C社又有人要撤了？
<hamo> gfrog: 又？
<hamo> gfrog: 不是一直有人在撤么？
<freeflying> imtxc: http://verify.95516.com/creditInquire/web/unionpayInfo.jsp  这个尼玛连个ssl都没
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 在线支付--支付中心
<freeflying> gfrog: 谁啊
<hamo> freeflying: 人家有插件
<hamo> freeflying: 关键的挡住了就好了么
<gfrog> hamo: 也是哈
<gfrog> freeflying: 你前team的啊
<alvin_rxg> freeflying: 里边的全是 flash …… 带 https 的 flash ……
<freeflying> gfrog: 售前？
<gfrog> fre
<gfrog> freeflying: 不是啦
<freeflying> hamo: alvin_rxg 丫居然要银行卡密码，这靠谱？
<hamo>  freeflying: 人家有控件
<alvin_rxg> 控件 + https 的 flash
<yunfan> onlylove: 呵呵  炒菜炒好了
<onlylove> hamo: 别那么……好吧，其实这不好笑
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个激光头只是把数字图像投影到硒鼓上，功率不会太大的，但是有一点是肯定的，激光肯定是真的
<onlylove> yunfan: 换句话说，有可能连光驱的功率大都没，因为不需要刻录
<freeflying> alvin_rxg: 银联要我的银行卡密码啊，这个靠谱吗
<alvin_rxg> 不靠谱
<hamo> freeflying: 银联不要也有你的..否则怎么验证？
<hamo> freeflying: 是不是无法反驳？
<onlylove> yunfan: 另外，我还是觉得打印机里面那是个排式的，因为如果是单点，来回扫描的话，得多高的运动频率
<onlylove> yunfan: 当然不排除说，因为是激光，所以激光头不动，只动方向
<freeflying> hamo: 他的验证难道不是发request给银行？ 然后银行给他个token?
<freeflying> hamo: 难不成直接给明文密码让丫存数据库里?
<hamo> freeflying: 好吧，你赢了...
<hamo> freeflying: 我图样突审破了
<freeflying> hamo: nani?
<hamo> freeflying: 你这个办法应该是对的
<hamo> freeflying: 银联只是 清算机构
<hamo> freeflying: 肯定只是转接请求
<freeflying> hamo: 是啊，他不应该存密码的
<hamo> freeflying: 问题是你刷卡不也是银联问你要密码
<freeflying> hamo: 总觉得怪怪得
<hamo> iMadper: 你没连公司irc
<hamo> freeflying: 其实一样啦
<hamo> freeflying: 只要确定它是银联就没问题
<freeflying> hamo: 流氓啊
<freeflying> hamo: 我好奇他到底咋验证的
<hamo> freeflying: 应该就是你这种吧...密码带着请求发到银行去
<freeflying> hamo: 那这个密码在它服务器上什么形式保存呢，还是说不保存，保存的话周期是多长
<onlylove> freeflying: 加盐的摘要吧……
<iMadper> imtxc: ss, 能不能看一个链接持续了多久啊?
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 为什么默认不提供xorg.conf配置文件了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466294 RT 其实已经很久了,不知道为什么Linux的各个发行版后来都不默认提供xorg.conf这个配置文件了。比如:RHEL6、Centos6等之后的版本都默认不提供了,需要用X -confgiure来手动生成,谁能解释下其中缘由,
<^k^>  ─> 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kylin-9527 — 2014-11-25 17:03
<hamo> iMadper: ä¼ sutton-base
<yunfan> onlylove: 也有可能是散射的 额
<iMadper> hamo: 我签名出错了, nnnd
<jusss`> alvin_rxg: 我在xda看到了好几个中文的rom
<jusss`> alvin_rxg: 还有拼音的recovery
<jusss`> alvin_rxg: miui都已经进xda了
<gfrog> hamo: iMadper 今天雾霾严重嘛？
<iMadper> gfrog: 我觉得今天天气挺好的, 新鲜雾霾
<hamo> iMadper: DEBSIGN_DSC_ENABLE
<gfrog> iMadper: 好吧……
<hamo> iMadper: cubieboard还有android bsp...
 * jiero 又纠结了。因为自己的记忆。
<iMadper> hamo: 先给我那个板子移植了吧
<hamo> iMadper: 拿来吧...
<iMadper> hamo: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2542353  我现在装的这个
<^k^> ⇪ t: [ROM] [NIGHTLY] [KitKat] [4.4] CyanogenMod 1… | HP TouchPad | XDA Forums
<hamo> iMadper: 我怕给你搞挂了..革命不是请客吃饭啊
<iMadper> hamo: 留着也没用了
<iMadper> hamo: 弄好这个, 我们骗个1+
<hamo> iMadper: 被你发现了...
<iMadper> hamo: 总是要有风险, 要有投入的嘛
<iMadper> hamo: 或者弄个mx4, 你比他们先解决lxc下crash的问题.
<iMadper> hamo: http://www.ablenet.jp/vps/service/plan_fee.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ VPSサービスプランと料金｜レンタルサーバーABLENET エイブルネット・ホスティング
<hamo> iMadper: 这个明确说明不收流量费了
<hamo> iMadper: v1为啥是0？
<iMadper> hamo: 是啊.
<iMadper> hamo: 初始费用
<iMadper> hamo: 初装费
<iMadper> hamo: https://www.vultr.com/benchmarks/
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Instant Cloud Server Deployment Features and Performance - VULTR.com
<nyfair> 这也太贵了
<jiero> nyfair:  抱抱
 * jiero 抱抱 nyfair
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 有没有办法局域网远程开启/关闭squid3 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466295 机房有一台服务器ip192.168.12.250，上面搭建了XAMPP的校园网，另外一台教师机ip192.168.12.250，安装有squid3代理服务器 校园网一直开着，代理要等学生做完课堂练习才能开，下一个班来上课时要关
<^k^>  ─> 掉 请教有没有办法，在校园网253的机子上也安装squid3，然后在250的机子上远程控制squid3的代理开启和关闭 …
<hamo> iMadper: dream.jp还去adsense打广告
<alvin_rxg> Title: ユビキタスプロバイダ DTI: 料金は大手最安値帯 2回連続No1評価獲得 (@ dream.jp)
<iMadper> hamo: 中文字体用啥啊?
<nyfair> iMadper: 啊逗逼那个简繁日韩越通用字体如何？
<iMadper> nyfair: 叫啥啊?我去看看去
<iMadper> nyfair: http://blogs.adobe.com/CCJKType/  你说的是这个?
<nyfair> iMadper: source han sans?
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ CJK Type | CJK Fonts, Character Sets & Encodings. All CJK. All of the time.
<iMadper> nyfair: 哦, 赞!
<nyfair> 花园明朝确实不太好看，而且80mb的字体大得离谱
<iMadper> nyfair: 真的好大啊!!!
<hamo> iMadper: 我用 呀嘿
<iMadper> hamo: 昂.
<hamo> iMadper: 呀嘿 真不错
<hamo> iMadper: 液晶上看 无敌
<hamo> iMadper: 而且只要你曾经买过vista以上的任何正版windows，就可以合法
<hamo> 使用
<hamo> iMadper: oem也算
<iMadper> hamo: oem算啊?
<iMadper> hamo: 那我肯定有啊.
<nyfair> 雅黑其实缺字很多的
<hamo> iMadper: 那就可以用
<iMadper> nyfair: 那只能怪那个人的名字起的不好~
<iMadper> hamo: 赞!
<hamo> iMadper: 微软的字体都是这样授权的
<nyfair> iMadper: 不是，你随便上个日文网站就有一堆方框
<hamo> iMadper: 如果你买了，那你可以拷出来用
<nyfair> iMadper: 同理，巨硬的那个默认日文字体上中国网站也一样
<iMadper> nyfair: 那些不是汉字了吧?
<nyfair> iMadper: 日文汉字为什么不是汉字？
<iMadper> hamo: 但是找不到那个oem的系统了, 从别的windows拷贝过来也可以?
<iMadper> nyfair: 哦, 是. 那就不是中文了
<hamo> iMadper: 可以，因为都是一份
<iMadper> hamo: 赞!
<nyfair> iMadper: 所以我觉得adobe那个确实很好啊，中文部分华文提供的
<onlylove> nyfair: 我怎么记得你之前讨论过这个字体
<iMadper> nyfair: 太大了...
<iMadper> nyfair: 日文网站, 我看看图和视频就够了
<iMadper> http://www.zhihu.com/  <-  崩了? 大快人心.
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 知乎 - 与世界分享你的知识、经验和见解
<nyfair> 知乎一年不如一年，早弃坑了
<hamo> iMadper: 这也就是为什么linux下有那种msfont的包
<hamo> iMadper: 基本就是说如果你买过windows，就可以随便用
<iMadper> hamo: 但是不是每个人都买过啊~
<iMadper> hamo: 他们就那么放心?
<hamo> iMadper: 老外嘛，人家靠自觉
<iMadper> hamo: 昂.
<iMadper> nyfair: 知乎很多东西还是挺搞笑的, 看个乐, 挺好的啊. 毕竟很多回答问题的人, 都是段子手嘛
<onlylove> http://blog.jobbole.com/79737/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ "Hello world!" 混乱代码比赛第一名作品解析 - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<jiero> nyfair:  source han sans 不是 110mb吗？
<nyfair> jiero: 别闹
<nyfair> jiero: 17mb简繁日韩全包了，110mb那个是各种粗细加起来的
<jiero> nyfair:  好
<hamo> iMadper:  http://m.cnbeta.com/wap/view_349199.htm
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 魅族Canonical今日签署战略协议明年将推Ubuntu MX产品_移动版(WAP)_cnBeta.COM
<hamo> iMadper: 原来老板去珠海了...
<iMadper> hamo: 昂.
<iMadper> hamo: 你老板的老板不是你的老板.
<iMadper> hamo: ceo跟我没半毛钱管辖
<iMadper> 关系啊
<chongwish> iMadper: 真知灼见，你是何方神圣
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • wifi已通过硬件开关禁用，挂起唤醒后能用。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466296 wifi已通过硬件开关禁用，挂起唤醒后能用。。 rfkill list all Code: 0: asus-wlan: Wireless LAN    Soft blocked: no    Hard blocked: no 1: phy0: Wireless LAN    Soft blocked: no    Hard blocked: yes 挂
<^k^>  ─> 起后唤醒，wifi可用 frkill list all 也好了 Code: 0: asus-wlan: Wireless LAN    Soft blocked: no    Hard blocked: no 1: phy0: Wir …
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  18:45
<jusss> bla
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  19:03
<jusss> teat
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  19:03
<jusss> 特殊t
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M07/00/08/Cg-4V1I2sRGIdT_4AAB5TwkVa2kAALrKwKUWR8AAHln655.jpg 超级搞笑的婴儿表情秀
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Windows 8.1, UEFI 模式下U盘安装Ubuntu 14.10 或者 Opensuse 13.02 双系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466297 因为办公需要，Linux系统是必需的，楼主是Windows8.1系统，笔记本电脑型号是联想Y 400。 受够了虚拟机的慢速，所以决定删除一个硬盘然后独立安装Linux的操作系统。没
 * jiero 不太明白呀。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M07/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2oe6ITtUrAAD9tqvupXAAALrJQKppjkAAP3O471.jpg 这树成人精了?
<stardiviner> jiero: hi, 干啥呢？
<jiero> 好可怕
<jiero> iMadper:  我感觉每天浪费生命呀
<iMadper> jiero: 寿命有限, 每天都在浪费生命. 挺好的.
<jiero> iMadper:  。。。不好，怎么都远离目标
 * jiero 拥抱 iMadper
<iMadper> jiero: 我挺喜欢现在混吃等死的状态的
 * jiero 想每天都能真的抱抱 iMadper
<freeflying> iMadper: 我看中的背包连感恩节都不打折
<iMadper> jiero: 额, 其实我更想每天抱抱 lainme
<jiero> iMadper:  。。。
<iMadper> freeflying: 硬货, 都不打折
 * jiero 抱抱 lainme
<jiero> iMadper:  ... 都想抱。。。
<iMadper> freeflying: 我之前买的羽绒服也是啊, 等了好久, 到了双11还是不打折
<iMadper> jiero: irc上我抱你, 真实世界, 我选择抱妹子  :-)
<jiero> iMadper: 双十一最重要的是免运费呀
<jiero> iMadper:  几乎都是免运费的
<iMadper> jiero: 运费不值钱, 而且还比平时慢了两天....
<iMadper> jiero: 哦, 我买的衣服还是没有免运费...
<freeflying> iMadper: 推荐背包啊
<jiero> iMadper: 值钱的值钱 - 所以就不在意运费那一点点。。。我买了裤子
<iMadper> freeflying: 你要公务包啊, 我不知道啊....
<iMadper> freeflying: 如果是旅行什么的, 你的格里高利足够了啊, 这背负, 胜任多种任务啊
<jiero> iMadper:  呃，妹子都不让我抱哈~
<iMadper> jiero: 抱了再说, 管她让不让????
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<jiero> iMadper:  僵硬的不好玩
<iMadper> jiero: 僵硬的? 不好玩?
<jiero> iMadper:  ...
<iMadper> jiero: 你怎么突然开始说恐怖片了...
<iMadper> jiero: 抱尸体嘛?
<jiero> haha
 * iMadper 脑洞太大... 脑补了一下抱尸体的恐怖片...
<jiero> iMadper:  抱抱
<iMadper> jiero: 抱抱
<jiero> iMadper:  http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=MzAxMTAzMTg4Nw==&mid=201592009&idx=3&sn=6f22d920ef1a6f6bce1ff826ae932b33 有大众汽车的话搞邮票 - 你有几辆？
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 【您的车型/颜色，您的车牌号码】一汽-大众车主“专属定制邮票”免费申领
<iMadper> jiero: 我连自行车都没...
<freeflying> iMadper: http://news.smzdm.com/p/7395
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 加上电量存储扩容也不厚：Kuner 发布 酷壳 iPhone专用智能手机壳_新品_资讯中心_什么值得买
<jiero> iMadper ... 我终于要回来了我的美国亚马逊帐号 - 打了16分钟电话。
<iMadper> jiero: ... ...
<jiero> iMadper: 好象是印度的，从杭州转接
<iMadper> freeflying: .. 好东西!
<freeflying> iMadper: 撸个试试效果，好的话我也搞个
<freeflying> :)
<iMadper> freeflying: 扩容的原理是啥?
<iMadper> freeflying: 拍的照片会放进去?
<freeflying> 这货居然不先出6的
<iMadper> freeflying: 不用啊, 过几天肯定会有很多人用的. iphone的周边嘛
<freeflying> iMadper: 不能吧，得有app导过去
<jiero> iMadper:  如果流行了肯定苹果要诉讼他们的。
<freeflying> iMadper: 魅族pro不如4好看
<jiero> iMadper: freeflying:  我为什么觉得我现在有红米就够了，我的要求多么低下呀。
<freeflying> iMadper: 不知道那个指纹解锁会不会被告
<jiero> freeflying:  被告也不管你呀
 * jiero 做过什么疯狂的事情？
<jiero> 记不住了
<charland1rs> 有人没？
<charland1rs> 无聊
<wzssyqa> charland1rs: 写代码去
<charland1rs> 不喜欢编程
<charland1rs> 我新来的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 突然间输入有问题。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466298 都不知道怎么写文章标题。。。请听我描述吧 机器环境 WIN7 64SP1， 用VMWare 10.0.4装的Ubuntu-kylin 14.10 32bit 一直输入都好好的，但突然间就无法输入了。 重启，在登陆界面，输入登陆密码，正常。 进入桌
<charland1rs> 既然都用gnu linux了
<charland1rs> 为什么还要用win阿
<freeflying> im
<freeflying> iMadper: http://forum.xitek.com/thread-952642-1-1-2.html
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ type=application/octet-stream ; 长度=2.36 kiB
<freeflying> iMadper: 这才叫烧
<gansteed> 虚拟windows
<gansteed> 真是让人心烦
<gansteed> win7太卡, xp过期
<charland1rs> XP可以用
<charland1rs> 我上次wineQQ的时候也出现输入法问题
<charland1rs> 后来发现是没有用root启动
<wzssyqa> charland1rs: 何必搞得自己如此纠结
<charland1rs> ？
<gansteed> 现在把虚拟机删掉了。。因为好像用虚拟机就是用来上QQ。。。和偶尔用下office
<wzssyqa> charland1rs: 用那个合适的就好了
<charland1rs> QQ受监控 所以准备用这个了
<charland1rs> 不是有libreoffice
<happyaron> charland1rs: 这个是公开的唉
<happyaron> charland1rs: http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<^k^> ⇪ ti: #ubuntu-cn@freenode 今日 log
<happyaron> freeflying: 我司貌似跟魅族签了啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 节省手机流量，各位晚安
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 会有预装机吗？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 看cnbeta新闻
<charland1rs> 我的天 居然是公开的
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我也不知道
<happyaron> charland1rs: lol
<wzssyqa> charland1rs: 幸亏你还没说什么出格的话
<charland1rs> 还有没有其他的
<HoloIRCUser2> 有人?
<\u> happyaron: 为什么todaylogs指向当日的
<wzssyqa> \u: 做了一个网页，用的redirct
<\u> window.location.href = "http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/"+y+"/"+m+"/"+d+"/%23ubuntu-cn.txt";
<\u> 看到了
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Index of /Ubuntu IRC Logs
<\u> 一开始以为是tinyurl有url模板功能，可以填日期等
<wzssyqa> \u: 发现现在已经看不懂了。。。
<\u> wzssyqa: curl -s http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs | grep refresh  -> 1s跳转
<^k^> \u: ⇪ err: no title
<\u> curl -s http://people.ubuntu.com/\~wzssyqa/today-logs.html 底部 <script> 修改 location.href
<^k^> ⇪ ti: PeopleUbuntuCom - Ubuntu Wiki
<wzssyqa> \u: 我是说，为啥month要加1
<wzssyqa> \u: day
<wzssyqa> 不加
<\u> wzssyqa: month是从0开始的，奇怪的设定，但是day不是
<wzssyqa> \u: 当时可能是试出来的吧，现在觉得好迷糊
<\u> man ctime | grep tm_mday
<\u> tm_mday   The day of the month, in the range 1 to 31.
<\u> tm_mon    The number of months since January, in the range 0 to 11.
<alvin_rxg> zzZZZ
<jj`> test
<^k^> jj`:点点点.  06:38
<jj`> =。=
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez
<roylez> jiero: jj你好
<jiero> roylez:  肉你好
#ubuntu-cn 2014-11-26
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • kylin双屏鼠标不能自由跨屏幕移动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466301 每次移动到边上的时候，就移动不过去了。 但是有时候，又突然可以移过去了。求问， 这是什么状况。是不是要按什么键 统计信息: 发表于 由 dylan89757 — 2014-11-26 1:54
<iLucky> 黑五会有便宜的蛋白粉卖吗
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 资深的酱油党 : 作为一个资深的酱油党,我们需要做的不仅仅是路过,在路过的同时还要关心楼主,鼓励楼主,在这个冷漠的时代,给予楼主温暖。 酱油党莅临的地方,不仅仅是挽尊,不仅仅是消灭零回复,酱油所过暖意无边---酱油党。 只为经验,回完就跑,绝不回头。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • win7ubuntu双系统硬盘问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466302 ubuntu版本是12.04，在ubuntu系统下，用sudo fdisk -l察看，显示 Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors Units = 扇区 of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 b
<yunfan> 昨天试了下那个在chrome上跑android应用的扩展 居然真的能用  以后可以只用chromebook了
<jusss> yunfan: 可用跑whatsapp吗？
<jiero> 得到了 50元飞行卷。要飞回家了。 打 onlylove  一下。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • libuuid1的i386与amd64版本号不一致，导致系统无法更新 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466303 如下，二者版本号不一致，现在都无法更新系统了，怎么破？ Code: dpkg: error processing package libuuid1:amd64 (--configure):  package libuuid1:amd64 2.20.1-5.1ubuntu20.3 cannot be configured because libuuid1:
<^k^>  ─> i386 is at a different version (2.20.1-5.1ubuntu20.2) dpkg: error processing package libuuid1:i386 (--configure):  package libuuid1:i386 2.2 …
<jusss> onlylove: 打 onlylove  一下。
<sjd_zeus> 各位早上好
<gfrog> freeflying: iMadper happyaron 早
<jiero> 抢到了6元去太原的机票呀
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper  太原有什么好玩的？
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<sjd_zeus> 再次请教下，pidgin上IRC怎么屏蔽进入离开的信息呢
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 告诉过你不下五次了, 自己搜索吧
<iMadper> jiero: 太原妹子啊
<jusss> iMadper: 给我找个工作吧
<jusss> onlylove: 给我找个工作吧
<onlylove> jusss: 你刚还打我，现在要我给你找工作，我有病啊
<jusss> onlylove: 那是模仿2代
<jusss> 多希望我也是2代
 * sjd_zeus 请问‘进入了聊天室’这类的消息如何屏蔽掉呢，我用的客户端是pidgin
<onlylove> jusss: 那你找二代给你找工作去
<kandu> sjd_zeus: /quit
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42023
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国的电子烟感染了抽烟者的计算机
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: /quit
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: google一下这么难?
<onlylove> 你们这些人太坏了，不是 /part么
<yunfan> 比较两个目录下所有文件用什么工具？ 我用diff 他只管文件有没有存在
<yunfan> cc iMadper
<yunfan> onlylove: 试试 ARChon
<iMadper> yunfan: https://github.com/inveniosoftware/dictdiffer  ?
<^k^> ⇪ ti: wrong number of arguments (0 for 1..2)
<onlylove> yunfan: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/330545.htm  这个？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: ARChon让你在全平台Chrome浏览器上运行Android应用_Google Chrome 谷歌浏览器_cnBeta.COM
<yunfan> onlylove: 对 我昨天试过  真的可用
<yunfan> iMadper: 没有现成可安装的么
<sjd_zeus> google连不上了，baidu了一堆没看出啥来
<sjd_zeus> 一个wiki的地址，我收藏里面没找到
<onlylove> yunfan: 意思是，可以在chrome里面跑qq和微信咯
<yunfan> onlylove: 我昨天试了多看可以  qq因为我手机是hd的 他说我屏幕太小了  所以没实际测试过  我用的apk都是从我手机里提取出来的
<yunfan> onlylove: 我觉得我可以弄个市场 专门放那些chromeos上可用的apk
<onlylove> yunfan: 去网上拖一个apk就是，腾讯不会那么小气的
<sunjun> sjd_zeus: Tools → Plugins, enable "Join/Part Hiding". You may need to configure it to reduce the default number of participants you need before it kicks in, from 800 to something like 100.
<sunjun> sjd_zeus: http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<^k^> sunjun: ⇪ Hide join part messages - XKCD Wiki
<sjd_zeus> thank sunjun
<qiao_> iMadper: 壕早 cc bcao imtxc onlylove huntxu
<sjd_zeus> 我讲这个wiki给收藏了
<iMadper> qiao: 早, 好久不见.
<iMadper> yunfan: 我不知道啊.
<yunfan> iMadper: linux目录约定你知道伐？
<iMadper> yunfan: 不知道啊
<iMadper> 我又不用linux....
<sjd_zeus> 那你用嘛
<iMadper> win7啊.
<sjd_zeus> (⊙o⊙)哦
<yunfan> iMadper: 牛逼
<sjd_zeus> win7 win8 win10都用过，小硬盘伤不起，一折腾硬盘就满了
<gfxmode> 我现在只能用http://tmd123.com/，搜Google
<^k^> gfxmode: ⇪ 通天塔
<sjd_zeus> gfxmode:  能给个邀请码不？
<gfxmode> sjd_zeus: 我没有，用的7天临时邀请码，你顺着链接点就可以了
<sjd_zeus> 哦，我看下，thank
<mikecao> 壕们早 cc qiao iMadper wangli imtxc
<iMadper> 不值, 捐款50也只能用来搜google.
<iMadper> mikecao: 早
<gfxmode> @iMadper: 我也觉得不值，tmd123.com是建在AWS上的。还不如用50块去买AWS服务
<jusss> iMadper: +10086 & 10010
<jusss> gfxmode: aws是免费1年的貌似
<iMadper> gfxmode: 买日本机房的vps自己想干嘛干嘛. 为啥要用这个网站...
<jusss> 所以这么做有点可耻
<wangli> mikecao, iMadper imtxc qiao zao
<sjd_zeus> aws 1年免费？
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 记得是.
<gfxmode> jusss, @iMadper: 方便一点
<iMadper> jusss: 不可耻, 又不强迫你买. 何况还提供7天试用码.
<iMadper> gfxmode: 只能google啊, google出来的网站如果被墙了, 能访问吗? 用了google的api的网站能访问吗?
<iMadper> gfxmode: 如果google出来的网站也能访问, 那就确实方便了.
<jusss> google出来了blogspot twitter怎么访问
<gfxmode> @iMadper: 不能访问，只能搜索
<iMadper> gfxmode: 那有啥方便可言... 搜索出来的还是看不了啊........
<jusss> 还有naughthyamerica x-art ihaveawife blackonblond brazzers gfrevenge 什么的，都看不了有啥用
<onlylove> http://www.techug.com/meizu-mx4-pro
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 为什么说魅族手机有形无神? | 程序师
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: aws免费一年
<sjd_zeus> 一年注册一个aws就可以继续免费用了撒
<sjd_zeus> 用来翻墙应该可以吧
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 理论上可行. 只是用信用卡验证而已.
<sjd_zeus> 哦
<sjd_zeus> 信用卡好办呀，谁手上没几张呀
<gfxmode> @iMadper: 对于无VPS、VPN，却对搜索质量有需求的用户来说，这个网站还是比较方便的
<iMadper> gfxmode: 搜索出来不能点进去看... ... ... 干着急啊...
<gfxmode> @iMadper: 嗯，赞同
<sjd_zeus> aws就ec2是免费的吧
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 求助 Android 开发环境 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466305 因为google上面的sdk下不下来 所以希望大家能发一个编辑环境我 谢谢大家 我的邮箱是fyj_style@613.com 统计信息: 发表于 由 stone_feng — 2014-11-26 11:03
<onlylove> 看着一堆乱七八糟的xpath，头大……
<tryit> iMadper, gfxmode, aol.com可以打开啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: AOL - News, Sports, Weather, Entertainment, Local & Lifestyle (@ aol.com)
<iMadper> tryit: 啥意思? 是能打开啊
<tryit> iMadper, 没什么，你平时用vps vpn?
<iMadper> tryit: vps.
<tryit> iMadper, 速度怎么样
<iMadper> tryit: 白天能看1080p的youtube, 晚上能看480p
<tryit> iMadper, how much
<iMadper> tryit: http://dream.jp/
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ ユビキタスプロバイダ DTI: 料金は大手最安値帯 2回連続No1評価獲得
<iMadper> tryit: 不到30块钱一个月
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • kde桌面启动后假死,无法使用! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466306 安装了kde桌面环境,但是开机进入kde桌面后处于卡死状态!鼠标可以动,但是根本无法使用!整个桌面就那么一张壁纸,程序根本启动不了! 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiuli — 2014-11-26 11:12
 * O0XX 料金は大手最安値帯 2回連続No1評価獲得
<tryit> iMadper, 看日本电影练的日语？
<iMadper> tryit: 我压根儿就看不懂, 都是 O0XX 帮忙注册的
<tryit> iMadper, 高手～
<tryit> iMadper, 我有个表弟在东京，我可以找他帮忙
<iMadper> tryit: 昂.
<tryit> iMadper, 和几个搞嵌入式驱动开发的人聊天，备受打击啊，
<gfrog> iMadper: O0XX 还懂日语？
<tryit> iMadper, 工作三年，在上海，月薪才7、8K
<O0XX> gfrog: 单身30年的日语水平啊
<tryit> O0XX, .......
<gfrog> O0XX: 碉堡了
<sjd_zeus> windowsazure 谁用过
<onlylove> tryit: 放弃吧，来IT行业吧，嵌入式没前途的
<onlylove> tryit: 哦，没钱图
<tryit> onlylove, IT？互联网？
<onlylove> tryit: 不光是互联网，软件行业就好
<iMadper> tryit: 额...
<iMadper> onlylove: 软件行业啊... 你看帽帽...
<tryit> onlylove, 驱动也是啊
<onlylove> tryit: 硬件行业太坑，要技术不说，还没钱
<iMadper> onlylove: 你再看canonical
<onlylove> iMadper: 转身看下微软，谢谢
<onlylove> iMadper: 或者你看一眼oracle
<gfrog> onlylove: 嵌入式如果算上手机行业，那还不错啊
<tryit> iMadper, rh, canonical ,ms都不错吧
<iMadper> onlylove: oracle也好意思说? 工资真不比互联网行业高
<onlylove> gfrog: 那就搞android开发
<iMadper> tryit: 都不咋地. 都不如360.
<onlylove> iMadper: 比你猫猫强
<onlylove> iMadper: 一边面壁去
<gfrog> tryit: rh工资真心渣
<onlylove> tryit: 驱动算毛，底层
<onlylove> tryit: 你要做应用层的
<iMadper> onlylove: 啥意思? 你别乱扯, 我说的是软件行业不互联网, rh工资低我早知道.
<onlylove> tryit: 看得到的东西
<gfrog> iMadper: 360 +10086
<iMadper> onlylove: 我是工资低啊
<iMadper> gfrog: :-)
 * O0XX 360 +65535 还能学到最新的病毒制造技术
<tryit> onlylove, 搞应用的觉得搞底层有技术含量，搞底层羡慕搞应用的有钱途……
<onlylove> O0XX: 顺带研究windows kernel
<onlylove> tryit: 所以看你怎么选
<tryit> onlylove, BAT也招kernel开发
<tryit> onlylove, 待遇也相当不错
<tryit> onlylove, 可以作为一个阶段目标
<onlylove> tryit: 那你去啊
 * iMadper 抬杠技能get
 * gfrog 饿了，去哪吃饭呢……
<iMadper> gfrog: 来公司请我吃饭啊
<O0XX> gfrog: 你到帝都了？
<O0XX> gfrog: 顺便请我
<gfrog> iMadper: 你还在融科嘛？
<O0XX> gfrog: 我帮你解决去哪吃的问题
<iMadper> gfrog: 在啊, 7楼
<iMadper> gfrog: qa lab敲门, 我给你开门啊
<gfrog> O0XX: 壕你不请我还敲诈我？
<gfrog> iMadper: 你改看机房了？
<iMadper> O0XX: 壕你不请我还敲诈 gfrog？
<iMadper> gfrog: 昂.
<gfrog> iMadper: 机房大爷
<O0XX> gfrog: 一百块钱都不给你是吧.. cc iMadper
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ... ... ...
<gfrog> iMadper: 骗纸，今天融科team building去了……
<O0XX> iMadper: gfrog http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1534249
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 100块都不给我！小红帽鬼畜调教视频精选合集 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<if_e1se> 这里有下厨房的哥们么？
<chongwish> if_e1se: 你想做什么
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: iMadper gfrog http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1478921
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 我的滑板鞋 餐馆版 remix - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
 * gfrog auto away神马的最讨厌了
<chongwish> if_e1se: 上得了厅堂，下得了厨房
<if_e1se> chongwish: 兄，我想勾搭你们的产品经理。
<chongwish> if_e1se: 有什么必然关系
<gfrog> O0XX: av小博士
<if_e1se> chongwish: 必须有阿。。。
<gfrog> O0XX: 哦，笔误，是ac小博士……
<if_e1se> chongwish: 唯有美食和 PM 不可辜负么
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 卧槽，上午竟然在线
<jusss> bla
<jusss> blabla
<jusss> 巴拉巴拉小魔仙
<imtxc> 啥啥啥
<imtxc> 大家早啊
<chongwish> imtxc: blabla
 * imtxc 膜拜 happyaron adam_magic_pack
<imtxc> iMadper: orgmode 真是赛高啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 你又干嘛了?
<if_e1se> ch
<imtxc> iMadper: 比 pandoc 转 tex 方便多了
<if_e1se> chongwish:  兄，你真在下厨房么？
<imtxc> iMadper: 中文支持也妥妥的
<imtxc> chongwish: momo
<iMadper> imtxc: 对, 中文是很妥
<chongwish> imtxc: org 转 tex 不也是调用 xetex 中文才好的吗，不然我转不成功
<chongwish> imtxc: 看错人了
<imtxc> chongwish: 当然用 xelatex 啊
<jusss> 高端大气上档次的orgmode
<imtxc> 简直好用到没朋友
<chongwish> imtxc: 走火入魔了？
<imtxc> chongwish: 我都喜欢上写文档了
<chongwish> imtxc: 刚开始 org，我也喜欢用它做笔记或写文档，现在没有新鲜感了，就不喜欢了
<imtxc> chongwish: 辣你现在用啥
<chongwish> imtxc: 什么都不用～～～
<imtxc> chongwish: .. 不写文档了？ 升职了？
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: http://www.ghacks.net/2014/05/10/enable-media-source-extensions-firefox/
<^k^> ⇪ t: How to enable Media Source Extensions in Firefox - gHacks Tech News
<chongwish> imtxc: 转行买菜了^_^
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 啦啦啦
<yunfan> kandu: 可看到 计算机系统要素?
<yunfan> chongwish: 人家村里卖菜的 一年轻松几十万
<chongwish> yunfan: 所以我也去$_$
<yunfan> chongwish: 所以千万别嘲笑卖菜的
<chongwish> yunfan: 我有嘲笑吗吗吗？？？……
<iMadper> 卖菜的是一年辛苦, 然后几十万吧
<chongwish> iMadper: 买菜一天工作时间很短，但是要早睡早起
 * O0XX 燃啊！ http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1534249_3
<yunfan> chongwish: 有的  你没有跪舔就是嘲笑看不起
<iMadper> chongwish: 五点就得起来去新发地进货吧
<yunfan> iMadper: 那是菜贩子  imtxc 家那些是种菜的 两码事
<yunfan> 菜贩子小的好像一年也没有几十万
<chongwish> yunfan: 现在很多种菜的都转为这种进货买菜的
<yunfan> chongwish: 因为他们地不多 种菜是高投入高产出 投资是很大  回报也丰厚
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请教挂载硬盘的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466310 单独的一个硬盘 文件管理器可以看见硬盘，但是STEAM选择游戏安装路径的时候却看不到，这个时候只要用文件管理器打开这个硬盘，重启STEAM就可以选择路径到这个硬盘了，而且以前装的游戏也能看见了（要不
<^k^>  ─> 然已安装里面是空白的） 求个解决办法，折算BUG么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shaodon24 — 2014-11-26 11:59
<kandu> yunfan: 没听说过
<chongwish> yunfan: 而且，地都让政府买走了，我刚才说什么来的，我忘记了
<yunfan> kandu: 这本书太狠了  我决定优先读这个
<yunfan> chongwish: 你说 “等等 我有个快递来了”
 * chongwish 等等，快递哥自己从二楼跳下去了，我的快件啊～～～
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • settings section 和 key 是中文无法提取value section和key是英文的可以提取value http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466313 settings section 和 key 是中文无法提取value section和key是英文的可以提取value（中文也支持） 当标签section和key 是中文的时候就无法提取 value 的值， qDebug()<<"into
<^k^>  ─> the test method!"; QString lstrTem, lstrTem_1; lstrTem = ReadIni("/root/test/SysConfig_test.ini","System","DZQZJIP").trimmed(); qDebug()<<ls …
<O0XX> iMadper:  http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/53436caejw1emo8ozs1xlj20ru0y849t.jpg
<kandu> yunfan: 看介绍果然不错。当年要是读这本书入门就好了。以前啥都不懂，读了一些高教出版社的，称不上垃圾，但绝对不好。特别是唐朔飞大妈写的
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞!
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • linux QT setting ini读取中文编码问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466314 settings section 和 key 是中文无法提取value section和key是英文的可以提取value（中文也支持） 当标签section和key 是中文的时候就无法提取 value 的值， qDebug()<<"into the test method!"; QString lstrTem, lstrTem_1; lstrTem = Read
<RainFlying> 今天放假，效率好低啊
<adam_magic_pack> RainFlying: 牛牛
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 发失败了
 * adam_magic_pack brb
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: ？
<yunfan> kandu: 嗯  我准备读一读 这本评论里 别人说上手挺容易的
<jusss> yunfan: 什么书
<yunfan> jusss: 计算机系统要素
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 还吃不吃了?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 吃吃吃
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 吃吃吃
<onlylove> jusss: 鱼唇 明明是巴拉拉小魔仙
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 软件中心网络连接错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466315 软件中心不能下载软件,老是显示网络连接错误,只有开goagent才能连上,更新也一样.... 统计信息: 发表于 由 yuccae — 2014-11-26 12:53
<yub> latex怎么实现markdown里面 >的功能阿
<onlylove> 丫丫的招商银行怎么有那么蠢的员工
<onlylove> 一份一个月一百多块的商业险，啰啰嗦嗦十几分钟不挂电话，是不是傻
<nyfair> 好贵，膜拜onlylove壕
<nyfair> 100+/M的保费，保额要上亿了，onlylove菊苣果然是人类栋梁
<lainme> onlylove: 十几分钟算少的。没找你多次已经够好了
<nyfair> 话说信用卡壕是iMadper还是adam?
<nyfair> 我问个问题
<onlylove> lainme: 丫丫的和我说北京客户我是第一个发火的
<onlylove> nyfair: imtxc
<onlylove> nyfair: 一月一百四，上线150W
<nyfair> imtxc: 卡司机，带带我
<onlylove> nyfair: 上亿，没得你
<jusss> nyfair: O0XX
<onlylove> nyfair: 连一千万都没
<nyfair> onlylove: 不骗人啊，我做过商业保险项目的
<onlylove> nyfair: 和我说了，一天两三块，算到信用卡账单里面，我怎么也算不出这个140是咋回事
<onlylove> nyfair: 一天三块，一月31天，才93不是
<nyfair> onlylove: 别理那种嘛忽悠
<onlylove> nyfair: 他就是说一月一百多啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 她要是说一年一百多我考虑下
<nyfair> onlylove: 买保险找我，我有保经代资格证书，20%的佣金我还你一半
<jusss> onlylove: 直接挂了不好吗
<onlylove> nyfair: 一月一百多，还TMD是纯出账，别人商业保险还有利息呢
<jusss> nyfair: 意外怀孕能买保吗
<onlylove> nyfair: 到年龄还返还呢
<nyfair> onlylove: 那种商业保险别碰，巨坑
<onlylove> nyfair: 都是坑
<onlylove> nyfair: 谁也别笑话谁，保险公司的目的是啥？
<onlylove> nyfair: 真当福利呢
<nyfair> onlylove: 对啊，这种保险连保险的目的都没了，纯粹换个方法坑你而已
<nyfair> onlylove: 说实话，天朝现在也就车险靠谱点
<onlylove> 本来就看着一堆天书一样的代码心烦意乱要不要重写
<onlylove> 丫丫的来这么个电话
<nyfair> onlylove: 产险那种厂房会要，其他都是坑
<lainme> onlylove: 直接说没兴趣/没空就好了么，干嘛听那么久。我接到都是1分钟内结束通话
<onlylove> lainme: 我下次直接挂好了，那丫一口气说了十几分钟，我插话的机会都不给
<nyfair> lainme: 你不懂，因为失落的时候，有个傻逼一起聊天也是好的
<jusss> onlylove: 调戏她
<jusss> nyfair: 对
<onlylove> jusss: 有很重的口音的普通话，忘了是哪里了，卷舌，没兴趣
<onlylove> jusss: 而且对做销售的，我没兴趣调戏
<jusss> 同是天涯沦落人，相煎何太急
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<imtxc> onlylove: 啥？
<imtxc> nyfair: 啥？
<onlylove> imtxc: nyfair问这频道的信用卡壕……不对，我点错名了，你是信用卡神
<nyfair> imtxc: 我那张jcb卡全买黄油了，不会被查水表吧
<imtxc> nyfair: 不会吧。。。。
<nyfair> 但是账单上显示卖家的啊
<onlylove> 为啥我感觉像黄游
<onlylove> nyfair: 卖家又不会给你单独开个账户，说是我们是卖食品的
<jiero> 水表
<nyfair> www.dmm.co.jp www.dlsite.com dl.getchu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 年齢認証 - DMM.R18 (@ dmm.co.jp)
<jiero> nyfair:  失败了海南航空6元机票抢到，但是付款真麻烦！
<jiero> nyfair: 丧失了去太原耍的机会
<nyfair> 安倍老贼要是下台了，日元会涨么？
 * jiero 都不在意这个。。。
<lainme> 只在意美元
<jiero> lainme:  ... 囡囡要移民美利坚了呀
<lainme> jiero: 港币和美元挂钩啊
<jiero> lainme:  . 美元一定要不停波动呀。。。对我来说。那样最好了
<jiero> lainme: 不稳定最好了
<nyfair> http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%82%A8%E3%83%AC%E3%82%AF%E3%83%88%E3%83%AD%E3%83%8B%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF%E3%83%BB%E3%82%A2%E3%83%BC%E3%83%84-%E3%83%89%E3%83%A9%E3%82%B4%E3%83%B3%E3%82%A8%E3%82%A4%E3%82%B8-%E3%82%A4%E3%83%B3%E3%82%AF%E3%82%A4%E3%82%B8%E3%82%B7%E3%83%A7%E3%83%B3-%E3%82%AA%E3%83%B3%E3%83%A9%E3%82%A4%E3%83%B3%E3%82%B3%E3%83%BC%E3%83%89-%E3%83%80%E3%82%A6%E3%83%B3%E3%83%AD%E3%83%BC%E3%83%89/dp/B00NTR49N0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&q
<nyfair> id=1416980437&sr=8-1&keywords=dragon+age
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： ドラゴンエイジ:インクイジション [オンラインコード] [ダウンロード]: ソフトウェア 价格:￥ 5,929
<nyfair> 日文亚马逊居然更便宜？
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 存了大把日元？
<jiero> wzssyqa nyfair 你们这群壕
<onlylove> lainme: 我该怎么想，我只能想，港币赶紧跌，到时候买手机便宜点？
<lainme> onlylove: 那我要哭了
<onlylove> lainme: 这到底怎么结算的啊，我反正不明白……
<wzssyqa> lainme: 你不是挣rmb的么
<onlylove> wzssyqa: hk应该发港币吧
<wzssyqa> lainme: 靠奖学金？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 袜子你单位有啥好工作不
<lainme> wzssyqa: 恩
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 有啊，做fedora mips移植啊
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 招了n久了，也没有招够
<wzssyqa> lainme: 那样物价也会降的吧，似乎知识回大陆感觉不够土豪了？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 智商不够……
<lainme> wzssyqa: 能换到的人民币变少了……
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 还有各种搞工具链，内核的什么的
<wzssyqa> lainme: 你在hk不要花rbm就好了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 咱还是讨论下移植的问题吧
<lainme> wzssyqa: 回去要花啊
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 居然有做fedora mips
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 必然啊
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 你手上有哪几款芯片？
<wzssyqa> lainme: 呆那里，别回来了
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 可有全志的a80?
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 3A，2F，4780
<wzssyqa> yunfan: A80是arm啊
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 只是顺便问下  可有啊？
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 4780的usb3 otg速度如何？
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 没有，我没有arm的东东
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 没有试过啊，我就扔那当台式机用了
<wzssyqa> s/台式机/服务器／
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 那你帮我测试下io吧 弄个usb3的移动硬盘看看
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 上街，要求按rmb发奖学金
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 什么上街
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 从那上边读写移动硬盘
<onlylove> yunfan: 和 lainme说呢
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 发错人了。。。
<wzssyqa> lainme: ^
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 好，我帮你试试
<nyfair> yunfan: 老司机，陪我玩游戏
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 好的  你的4780什么板子 可有specs?
<yunfan> nyfair: 玩什么？ 还是研究下创业吧
<jiero> yunfan:  。。。
<wzssyqa> yunfan: ci20
<onlylove> yunfan: 国外创业都是从玩开始，国内创业直接烧钱
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 没有3.0，只有2.0
<yunfan> wzssyqa: ci20好像没有usb3接口吧 莫非你要焊个上去  我好感动
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 我搞错了，没有
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 那你试试吧 走usb2的口插 usb3的硬盘看看读写速度
<onlylove> yunfan: 是支持有引脚焊上去也无可厚非
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 联发科还有个mips芯片 为毛你们手上没有 ?
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 我们手上有，我手上没有
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 拿来玩玩
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 在英国办公室有
<wzssyqa> onlylove: ^
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 太远了……
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 原来如此  帮我留意下 这些板子的usb3的硬盘io
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 我想找几个来组个nas
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 好，我帮你问问
<yunfan> wzssyqa: arm的也可以哦 不要局限于mips
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 组nas用sata口啊
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 干嘛用usb
<yunfan> wzssyqa: usb3跑满比sata2还快
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 主要是方便
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 还好你没让他用fc
<yunfan> 什么时候帮我搞个ci20哈
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 你得编个理由
<wzssyqa> 先
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 毕竟是送的
<onlylove> yunfan: http://news.mydrivers.com/1/318/318839.htm
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 挑衅ARM：MIPS白送开发板-Imagination,MIPS,CI20,Ingenic Xburst JZ4780,开发板,-驱动之家
<onlylove> yunfan: 这东西看起来不错，不知道会不会卖
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 其实如果他肯卖，也不错
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 好像量比较小
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 那就不会卖了……
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 如果像树莓那样就好了
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 我猜可能没有信心吧，所以产量小？
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 16M的样子
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 我编过 我想要5个 每个后面都挂一个移动硬盘 然后组个分布式数据库业务  问题是我看他官方的pdf 根本这款新品不支持usb3啊
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 现在看 只有全志那个靠谱了
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 你这狮子大开口了
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 如果需要usb3，可能需要全志那个了吧
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 我这个可是真实需求啊  因为我手头有个人家开房的数据库 我准备拿来给大家服务 提供查询 嘿嘿
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 那是犯法的。。。
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 现在我只是想你给我弄一个来玩玩  我的项目那个指望不上jz4780了
<yunfan> 只能看看a80或者rk32xx了
<tenzu> happyaron: 茸茸
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 你刚才说 16m 是 走usb2的口挂usb3的硬盘 还是挂usb2的盘?
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 袜子
<wzssyqa> yunfan: usb3的盘
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 教授
<onlylove> yunfan: 那东西最多搞出usb2的速度
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 好的 多谢 16M这个速度明显不行
<yunfan> onlylove: usb2峰值也有 480mbps呢  算下来有 60MB/s
<onlylove> yunfan: 读取
<onlylove> yunfan: 写入撑死25，如果我没记错
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 不知为啥，我的usb盘，速度从来没有上去过
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 盘渣
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我买的一个便宜东芝，速度明显不如PNY
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 可能，这块3.0的盘，在3.0的口上快很多
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 这个跟芯片有关系的
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 规范不一样嘛  你在usb2口最多跑到usb2的峰值了 何况你pc那边未必能达到峰值
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 再就是和系统有关，有的盘在linux上面飞快，windows下面死慢
<yunfan> onlylove: 其实你忽略了个问题 跟文件系统有关系
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 还和系统读取的文件有关，如果是从内存里面读，肯定快
<yunfan> onlylove: 那个速度是指raw read/write的
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 还是茶轴好
<onlylove> yunfan: 毛，都是写ntfs
<yunfan> 但是你读写文件是走文件系统这个抽象层的
<yunfan> onlylove: 错 你完全可以读写raw device
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 是啊. 我讨厌红轴.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我讨厌菲尔可
<yunfan> onlylove: 这样会快好多 尤其是你只是把他当做记日志的时候
<onlylove> iMadper: 红轴咋了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 为啥讨厌filco
<iMadper> onlylove: 不够爽快.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: abs啊.
<onlylove> yunfan: raw的话……没办法
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 半年打油妥妥的, cc  O0XX
<onlylove> iMadper: 意思是你需要半年换套新键帽，换换心情
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 黑色的键盘不用pom都是耍流氓.
<yunfan> onlylove: 特殊需求嘛 日志就是
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 87的有不是abs的么
<onlylove> yunfan: database也可以……我知道oracle可以的
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 没有吧.
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是其他文件没办法
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 87的啊, 有啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我以为你说filco的87...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 等发家致富了再买一把
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 恩.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 菲尔可号称的超硬涂层其实一文不值. 换成pom直接耐用好多...
<onlylove> iMadper: 你不消费新键帽，filco怎么活
<O0XX> iMadper: 可以换键帽
<O0XX> iMadper: 换个彩虹色的可以顺便表达一下对 adam_magic_pack 的支持
<iMadper> onlylove: 作为买方, 你选需要半年一换的嘛?
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 不喜欢彩虹色的, RGB的好
<onlylove> iMadper: 可以一年一换……
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 看来你没看懂...
<onlylove> iMadper: 半年确实勤快了点
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 我肯定是看懂了
<onlylove> O0XX: 彩虹键帽什么的
<yunfan> onlylove: 你想想 如果我只是按时间记录流水数据  何必非要文件系统呢  我只要在开头划个块做索引 同时设计成可以指定下一个索引位置就行了
<yunfan> onlylove: 这速度肯定比方文件系统里快多了
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以我觉得uefi那个用fat32的设计……
<onlylove> yunfan: 嗯……跑题了
<yunfan> onlylove: 全志那个有个开发板 2G ram 我想这个做cache的话都比一般的硬盘猛多了
<onlylove> yunfan: 是这样的，2G cache是不错，但是你要考虑硬盘自己，硬盘本身有一颗cache的，当然不大，笔记本的也就8或者16M
<onlylove> yunfan: 缓存大的都贵
<jiero> yunfan onlylove 好象是和控制芯片有很大关系。我的读卡器只能6MB/s写入，10MB/s 读取。
<yunfan> onlylove: 是啊 这个板子+个硬盘  组合 比你去买个缓存1G的专用盘便宜多了
<onlylove> jiero: 你那破烂，早点扔了吧，哦，扔了别污染环境
<yunfan> onlylove: 其实要是能走hdmi传输数据就妙了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我还是重新抓xpath了，看原来代码的path头大，我重新抓一遍再看没准就看懂了
<jiero> eexpss:  阿姨呀阿姨
<yunfan> cortex a15居然是乱序的  那他这种上Ghz很有前途啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 你那个破问题还没搞定?
<onlylove> yunfan: 这回换了……不是那个了……
<onlylove> yunfan: 这次是c#
<onlylove> yunfan: selenium那事完事一个周了
<jusss> > time.now
<^k^> jusss: /tmp/execpad-76db3f8de282/source-76db3f8de282:1:in `block in <main>': undefined local variable or method `time' for main:Object (NameError) from /tmp/execpad-76db3f8de282/source-76db3f8de282:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-76db3f8de282/source-76db3f8de282:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/226537
<jusss>  > Time.now
<onlylove> jusss: 你打算把k搞死啊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 求助 Ubuntu 12.04服务器版，安装keepalived后断网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466316 请教各位大侠，我安装的是Ubuntu12.04服务器版，两台服务器装的mysql，需要keepalived实现双主热备，通过apt-get install keepalived 的方式安装完keepalived后，在配置文件目录放进了i个配置文
<^k^> jusss: 2014-11-26 06:27:50 +0000 => https://eval.in/226538
<yunfan> onlylove: 你都开始搞c#了  牛掰啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 之前就是啊ranorex
<onlylove> yunfan: 要不是它后来不支持python了，还打算趁机学下python
<onlylove> yunfan: 现在那货只能用c#和vb写case了
<jusss> onlylove: 和用友那2货软件一样，现在还是vb和c#写的
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实和java没啥区别……反正都是那样
<onlylove> jusss: 根本两码事
<yunfan> onlylove: tmd 他居然还死依赖这两门语言
<iMadper> jusss: 比c#好的工业语言不多吧?
<onlylove> yunfan: 好像老版，2的时候支持python的，然后3的某个版本不支持了，现在到5了
<onlylove> yunfan: ranorex是windows上的工具，用那个就用那个了，无所谓的
<jusss> iMadper: 没学过，不知道
<O0XX> iMadper: 请默念 PHP 是最好的语言
<jusss> iMadper: tcl是工业语言吗
<onlylove> jusss: 就我目前使用的情况看，两个差不多，当然我只用来写testcase
<onlylove> iMadper: 请默念 PHP 是最好的语言,没有之一
<jusss> O0XX: tcl是工业语言吗
<O0XX> jusss: tcl? 我家以前电视是他家的
<O0XX> jusss: 后来就坏了...tcl->太差了
<nyfair> 国产电视哪家强？
<jusss> O0XX: 我家今年的tcl电视刚坏了，用了13年了
<O0XX> nyfair: 清河中街找粗粮
<jusss> nyfair: tcl
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: O0XX 我好像骚扰Fesco过多了, 刚又让他们给改医保定点...
<jusss> 创维那2b的电视都是一闪一闪的，后来又做广告说不闪的才是健康的，这得多2b呀
<eexpss> onlylove:大神。
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 改啊
<jusss> <adam_magic_pack> iMadper: O0XX 我好像骚扰Fesco过多了, 刚又让他们给改医 保定 点...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 这样才赚, 他们收钱了啊. 你不找他们服务, 钱就白给了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: good point
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 加油.
<O0XX> iMadper: http://dubike.baidu.com/web.html ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ Dubike
<iMadper> onlylove: 别闹了, cobol才是最好的语言.
<iMadper> O0XX: 不.
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 摸摸大
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: ..... 女流氓
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 我这是表示对你的敬爱～
<onlylove> 阿当待遇真高
<onlylove> 下面根上
<Mayaer> onlylove: 哈哈 你也摸摸大
 * O0XX 摸摸一定能大？
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 在哪呢?
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 怪不得你得去海军总医院
 * adam_magic_pack bomb
<Mayaer> adam
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: æ·¡æ·¡
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 在学校啊。。还能在哪儿
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 嘘嘘
<huntxu> Mayaer: 小姑涼
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 真相了！！
<yunfan> 发现那些高清盒子都是些好芯片
<Mayaer> huntxu: 大叔好
 * Mayaer 帝都冷不冷啊>_<
<eexpss> 有妹子？
<iMadper> Mayaer: 我们办公室, 我穿短袖, 我旁边的人穿羽绒服.  你说冷不冷?
<eexpss> 你们这群流氓，居然调戏妹子。
<Mayaer> iMadper: 你为咩穿短袖？
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 渣e
<Mayaer> iMadper: 内火旺盛？
<iMadper> Mayaer: 热啊.
<eexpss> 蛋蛋鸵
<eexpss> Mayaer:是妹子不
<Mayaer> eexpss: 是妹子有好处咩
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • perl-support debugger 不能运行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466318 使用版本： perl-support.vim (Version 5.3.2) app-editors/vim-core-7.4.273 故障现象： 在vim的观察模式下，输入"\rd"应该是调用debugger，但无效。秒闪。退出后发现“/bin/bash: xterm: command not found”异常。但那个是测试机本身没
<^k^>  ─> 有Xorg的。其他“\rr”是正常的。 请问有何解决方法？谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kingkongmok — 2014-11-26 14:39
<eexpss> 有啊。可以晒裸照啊。 Mayaer
<Mayaer> eexpss: 还有我想说 你是第一天来这儿吗！！
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 怎么用这个nick?
<Mayaer> eexpss: 你晒吗
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 他是谁啊
<eexpss> nnnd Mayaer你才新来的吧
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 小e
<eexpss> 没礼貌的蛋蛋
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: eexpress, iGoogle
<Mayaer> 哦。。
<eexpss> 看来不是妹子。算了。
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 她是"妈呀"
<Mayaer> eexpss: 那我知道你啊，，你也应该知道我。。
<Mayaer> eexpss: 当年你还嘲笑我不会用Tab补全nick
<eexpss> 没见过你说话
<eexpss> 额。。。。
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 当叔你最近忙啥呢～
<adam_magic_pack> m
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: eexpss 他年纪大了记性差
<iMadper> Mayaer: eexpss 他年纪大了记性差
<Mayaer> eexpss: “他”？？
<eexpss> adam_magic_pack:你欠我钱的事情，我可记得。
<Mayaer> 我怎么记得 igoogle是个女的。。
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 刚搬完家, 下个月去四川, 下下个月去大雪纷飞的地方
<adam_magic_pack> 下下下个月回威海
<iMadper> Mayaer: 你年纪这么轻, 一定不会记错的
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 对啊 阿姨嘛
<Mayaer> 好心塞
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 你的约稿我写了, 赶紧把稿费送过来
<Mayaer> 下下下是几月。。
 * eexpss 下次去做了这 Mayaer
<eexpss> 啥文章呢。
<Mayaer> 2月回家过年哇 adam_magic_pack
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: global
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 是得回啊
<eexpss> 额。不是这吧。
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 唉。。下个月荣成就通高铁了
<eexpss> 是路由器配置
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 是, 你记性果然差
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 还是? 不是得明年么?
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 那我高铁回去, 不坐飞机了
<eexpss> 你下次记得贴上log
<Mayaer> 12月记号开始试运营啊
<eexpss> 我只要路由器的配置啊
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 12月10起北京到江山、怀化、烟台、荣成高铁开通
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 19分钟前的新闻.....
 * adam_magic_pack yay!!!! 有高铁啦!!! cc onlylove 
<iMadper> eexpss: 你要什么配置啊?
<iMadper> eexpss: openwrt的话, 前两天 imtxc 教我弄了一下
<eexpss> 就是基蛙上次刷路由，要教程
<eexpss> 是啊。当时 imtxc也在刷
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 晚上到崖头啊, 不开心, 还是坐到烟台转车好了
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 对我么影响……
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 你以前都飞到烟台再坐车回去啊？
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我如果坐高铁，是到潍坊下
<iMadper> eexpss: 哦...
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 哦, 反正你离青岛近
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 一天好几趟车的吧
<onlylove> Mayaer: 他之前都直接飞
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 以前飞威海然后打车回家
<eexpss> imtxc: 看我的成绩不，长沙最大的field，就是我今天放的。
<Mayaer> onlylove: 咦。。你也山东啊。。
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 试运行就一天一个来一个回
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 离青岛不近，当然，离青岛地区近
<onlylove> Mayaer: 这边山东的很多
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 潍坊到我家就两小时吧
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 壕当当叔 给我也买份回家的机票啵
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 青岛就4小时了
<lainme> 要买回家的票了
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 等到二月份肯定就多啦
<onlylove> lainme: 直接灰
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 而且也有青岛到荣成 烟台到荣成的城际
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 啥时候能直接到石岛哦
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 慢慢等。。等直接到你家门口的。。
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 说是会有, 到赤山
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 还真有。。
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 赤山就在电视上打广告看见过。。
<lainme> onlylove: 是
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 去我镇拉鱼虾蟹鳖
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 卖房子的广告吧
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 没有哇。。要说卖房子。。乳山银滩那房子都卖到新疆去了。。
<Mayaer> 乃们荣成尊有钱:P
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: coucoufufu
<Mayaer> lol
<onlylove> 虚伪的阿当
 * adam_magic_pack 妈的, 太讨厌订阅内核邮件列表然后嫌烦扔Spam的傻逼了, 搞得Gmail最近总是把邮件列表的邮件扔Spam
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 我发现全志有个开发板吊啊  4-500样子  虽然比树莓派贵一倍 但是他有2G ram 有sata口 明显能用
<adam_magic_pack> http://news.qq.com/a/20141125/053226.htm
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 赴广州外地人登记方案细则公布：过夜都要登记_新闻_腾讯网
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 对了 我手边还有个ainol的jz4770的平板  可还有印象 呵呵
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 对啊，那个很久了
<adam_magic_pack> 看见jz开头的芯片就虎躯一震
<jusss> O0XX: esc ctrl meta tab shift 这5个键这门常用，可是左边位置不够，真麻烦
<wzssyqa> adam_magic_pack: 咋了？你搞过？
<adam_magic_pack> wzssyqa: 和刚毕业去的那家国企的项目prefix一样
<O0XX> jusss: 买脚踏板
<jusss> O0XX: vim要用esc emacs可以用esc模拟meta 然后用一个capslock绑定了ctrl和esc,这是很赞的一个方法，但是对于有的软件不支持esc模拟meta,擦擦擦
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 鸡蛋君
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 渣乐
 * adam_magic_pack afk
<roylez> sxwzzswzxgh,./
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 看见Linux作业就虎躯一震。。
<wzssyqa> adam_magic_pack: 听起来，像是当时很爽的样子
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 你也很爽
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 阿当千岁！
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 我都快烦死了:'(
<wzssyqa> roylez:  Ma
<wzssyqa> roylez:  席万岁！
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 烦毛？
<roylez> wzssyqa: 没见过擦键盘的吗？
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 以前那些都没可玩性 只要usb3都支持了  一下子就跨进pc的大门了
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 作业看也看不懂  能看懂中国自 理解不了意思。。
<Mayaer> 字。。
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 乃刚开始在四川那家用的还atom呢
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: linux作业么？linux作业为啥会有中国字？
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: mips
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: ...
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 不会是broadcom吧
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 编程题。。
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 是
<wzssyqa> adam_magic_pack: 真有钱。那玩意好贵
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 想想也是 机顶盒都很热的也就他们了
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 切，软件专业不编程难度药。。。
<wzssyqa> adam_magic_pack: 做机顶盒？
<adam_magic_pack> wzssyqa: 是
<jusss> O0XX: 我又想到个方法，tab按一下是tab 按住再按其它是meta, capslock按一下是esc,按住再按其它是ctrl, shift还是shift,这样3个键就绑定了5个键，哇咔咔咔
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 唉，可是我啥也不会啊
<yunfan> wzssyqa: adam_magic_pack 是电风扇厂家测试部门吧 哈哈
<adam_magic_pack> wzssyqa: 我司还有另外一个同事刚开始也是机顶盒入手嵌入式...
<O0XX> jusss:赞
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 学去，上自习去
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 放弃治疗了我。。还是等着抄学霸的吧
<yunfan> 我觉得机顶盒挺好的 一般都送你 然后接口很齐全
<yunfan> 关键就是要找到办法刷固件
<yunfan> 然后就可以接电视当电脑了
<jusss> O0XX: 这个想法用xmod什么的那个怎么写呢？
<onlylove> Mayaer: 妞，你还有虎躯？
<jusss> onlylove: 母虎
<O0XX> jusss: 不会
<onlylove> jusss: zuoæ­»
<Mayaer> onlylove: 咳咳。。话说什么是虎躯。。
<onlylove> Mayaer: 字面意思
<Mayaer> onlylove: 当叔不是那么说的吗。。
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 那还是赶快找个土豪嫁了吧
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: ipyrrho 是谁?
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 土豪变心了我肿么办
<yunfan> onlylove: 是横过来的虎躯 呵呵
<O0XX> Mayaer: 土豪变心前让自己变成土豪，然后就可以去找小鲜肉了
<jusss> onlylove: 这是一个brilliant的想法
<Mayaer> O0XX: 你当土豪都傻呀
<Mayaer> O0XX: 房产证能写我名字么你说
<wzssyqa> adam_magic_pack: 机顶盒对性能要求高吗？不是现在随便一个arm／mips板子就能搞定？
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 再换个土豪
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 屌丝一样变心
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 那时候人老珠黄 徐娘半老了 还有谁要啊
<adam_magic_pack> wzssyqa: 得硬解码啊
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 2333
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 伺候好了，土豪不差那一套房子
<onlylove> Mayaer: 自己看琵琶行
<Mayaer> onlylove: 门前冷落鞍马稀。。
<onlylove> Mayaer: 再往后
<onlylove> Mayaer: 商人重利轻别离
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 总还是有几年的价值的嘛
<Mayaer> onlylove: 对！！ 商人重利轻别离！！
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 穷鬼变心，你不是更惨？
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 日。。
<iMadper> Mayaer: 说的就跟变心是有钱人的专利一样...
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 穷鬼变心，他也得有资本找新的 cc wzssyqa iMadper
<O0XX> Mayaer: 说了变土豪了去找小鲜肉
<Mayaer> iMadper: 屌丝没钱还变心那不是作死嘛。。
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 满满负能量？
<iMadper> Mayaer: 谁说的? 本来是屌丝, 傍上个富婆就能翻身了啊.
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 似乎作死的比例还不小
<Mayaer> 是哒是哒  onlylove说的对！！
<iMadper> Mayaer: 变心的人那么多, 土豪才有多少?
<Mayaer> 土豪一共才有多少。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 找妹子又不是靠钱.
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 一个在坡县奋斗的骚年
<onlylove> iMadper: 靠啥，你一五六十岁的老家伙，靠啥勾引妹子？靠所谓成熟沧桑感？勾搭小女孩？
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 发现跟我说过几句话 但是我没fo...
<iMadper> onlylove: 哪儿来的五六十岁?
<iMadper>  
<wzssyqa> 猜土豪变心的比例不见得高于屌丝
<onlylove> iMadper: 还是和现在互联网公司那样，画饼充饥，我马上就有钱了？
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 没人规定必须要fo啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 那好，没五六十，三四十呢
<iMadper> onlylove: 我什么时候说老穷鬼了?
<onlylove> iMadper: 都说钓丝了
<iMadper> onlylove: 我擦, 我这个年纪就没屌丝了???!!!
<onlylove> iMadper: 不是穷鬼是富翁？
<onlylove> iMadper: 你这个年纪的为啥要跟你
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 小鲜肉穷鬼啊
<jusss> O0XX: hhkb真的带meta这个实键？
<iMadper> onlylove: 你以为都是要钱???!!
<onlylove> iMadper: 不要钱跟着的都是傻子
<O0XX> jusss: 自己去网上搜个图片就知道了
<jiero> 。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 经济基础决定上层建筑
<iMadper> onlylove: 你以为我妹子跟我是为了我这么丁点儿微薄的工资???!!!
<jiero> 你们在干嘛呢。。。
<Mayaer> iMadper: 富婆就更少了。。
<jiero> iMadper:  你妹子看上你了
<jusss> O0XX: 那就是个跟sun的那个一样的菱形 diamond没写着meta四个大字
 * jiero 没有人喜欢
<onlylove> iMadper: 那是看你小鲜肉？
<iMadper> onlylove: 因为有感情了啊.
<onlylove> iMadper: 还是被你画的饼蒙蔽了？
<onlylove> iMadper: 啧啧
<mikecao> Mayaer, iMadper 是土豪
<O0XX> jusss: 这种实际上有键的话都可以自己映射的
<onlylove> iMadper: 有感情不一样变心？
<onlylove> iMadper: 这边说的就是变心
 * O0XX 啧啧
<iMadper> onlylove: 穷就不会变心???
<Mayaer> iMadper: 妹子跟你即使不是为了微薄的工资，也是为了跟你将来能有更多的不微薄的工资。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 我一直说的是, 穷也会变心.
 * jiero 花心
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 没事，富婆少你不怕，你又不用去傍
 * jiero 的花心从来用不上
<iMadper> Mayaer: 富婆少, 对你来说是好事.
<iMadper> Mayaer: 你看, 男的富二代那么多, 叫我怎么跟人家争啊
<wzssyqa> 天要下雨，娘要嫁人，随他去吧
 * iMadper 我擦, 这是被海藻感染了嘛?
<onlylove> iMadper: 别整天把所谓的感情挂在嘴边，那是骗小姑娘的，你这么大人了，该醒醒了
 * mikecao 谁是海藻
<jiero> onlylove:  你要 iMadper 换老婆么。。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 你见我说过几次? 什么叫整天?
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 想学Python，不知道2.X与3.X哪个版本好 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466320 想学Python，发现两个版本的差异还是挺大的，不知道学哪个版本好。想请教各位大神，给个合理的建议，谢谢！ PS： Python3.x和Python2.x的区别 统计信息: 发表于 由 wolanxuan — 2014-11-26 15:19
<onlylove> iMadper: 今天看新闻，说是一12岁小女孩怀孕，说是真爱
<iMadper> onlylove: 吃海藻吃多了?
<wzssyqa> mikecao: 电视剧里那个角色
<onlylove> mikecao: 蜗居
<Mayaer> 哈哈哈
<O0XX> mikecao: 海藻不知道，海底泥你应该知道吧
<mikecao> onla3, 蜗居?
<mikecao> onlylove, 知道了..
<mikecao> iMadper, 你老婆是谁
<Mayaer> 刚才一下子蹦出来好多条消息。。
<iMadper> mikecao: 尚未娶妻啊
<mikecao> iMadper, 好吧,土豪的爱情屌丝不懂...
<iMadper> mikecao: 你个在北京买了房的, 还说别人是土豪?
<Mayaer> 就看到 jiero 说 onlylove 要 iMadper换老婆  lol
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 你得问问这里谁最土豪
<mikecao> iMadper, 你住在五环....
<mikecao> yinei
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 还肯在房产证上写你名字
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 关我啥事:'(
<iMadper> mikecao: 我擦, 我在五环外面很远的... 通州了都, 还五环呢...
<mikecao> iMadper, 哥你那明明是朝阳...
<O0XX> iMadper, 哥你那明明是朝阳...
<Mayaer> iMadper, 哥你那明明是朝阳...
<iMadper> mikecao: O0XX: 往前迈一步就是通州, 往后退一步就是朝阳.
<O0XX> iMadper: 多好，两国交界处
<mikecao> iMadper, 别闹...
<iMadper> mikecao: O0XX: 而且那房是我租的啊, 要说近, 还是李老板这东三环的房子地段好啊
<onlylove> mikecao: 他还没说河北呢
<mikecao> 我是往前一步是是六环..
<mikecao> iMadper, 李老板是真土豪,不能说,一说就被T了..
<iMadper> mikecao: 你那是买的, 我是租的, 能一样?
<Mayaer> 我操 你们还让不让在帝都买不起房儿的屌丝说话了
<mikecao> iMadper, 别闹,北京土著壕还需要租房.....
<iMadper> mikecao: 每月6k租金啊
<Mayaer> 壕。。。
<iMadper> mikecao: 连吃带住
<mikecao> iMadper, 还贷把...
<iMadper> Mayaer: 管饭的.
<O0XX> iMadper: 你这个价 可以租 中南海了..
<iMadper> O0XX: 管饭的啊.
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 说了这么多 iMadper 就是说服你要找土豪，不要找穷鬼啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 这个价, 能不能租的起中南海不知道, 不过大约能抽的起中南海了
<O0XX> iMadper:  妥妥中南海，可以住 赢台 那个凉亭里
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 拿大巴掌吗？
<iMadper> O0XX: 借根笔
<onlylove> Mayaer: 别爆粗
<O0XX> iMadper: ?
<iMadper> O0XX: 不用了, 我找到了
<onlylove> Mayaer: 你是妹子
<Mayaer> 。。
<O0XX> iMadper: ZLGB?
<iMadper> O0XX: 啥?
<O0XX> iMadper:找了个笔
<iMadper> 爆粗怎么了?
<iMadper> ....
<jiero> nyfair:  收留我一晚
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 找个小屌丝就挺好的。。
 * O0XX 爆粗？谁放裸照了
<roylez> jiero: 你找腐女干啥？
<iMadper> O0XX: 我们背回来的小本本挺好用的啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 必须啊...我有先见之名的...
<iMadper> O0XX: 啥时候要是也能有那个饮料就好了
<onlylove> roylez: 他，自然是蹭住呗
<jiero> roylez:  住呀。
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 没追求
<O0XX> Mayaer: 找个高富帅，毕业就住大房子...不用工作有人养，多happy
<Mayaer> O0XX: 高富帅也得看得上我啊。。
<wzssyqa> roylez: 可能腐女会给他安排项目吧
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 我觉得我妈这一辈子过得就挺好的 普普通通的
<O0XX> Mayaer:不要没有自信，来，发张照片来我给你参谋参谋，看看能找多少资
<O0XX> 产的
<iMadper> Mayaer: 还可以用iphone6 + mba + 80寸电视 + 豪华音响 + 出门宝马 + 全球旅行 + 一身驴 + 百达翡丽的手表 + 一堆钱可以孝敬爸妈
<O0XX> iMadper: iphone6谁看得上，至少iphone6+
<Mayaer> 哈哈哈
<iMadper> O0XX: 你改行拉皮条了?
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 装修下，不要带脏字
<Mayaer> O0XX: 不是没自信啊 人得有自知之明啊。。
<Mayaer> 过好属于自己那个层次的生活就行了。。
<iMadper> Mayaer: 你消息闭塞, 自然不能正确评估自己.
 * onlylove 求年后换工作，求加薪
 * Mayaer 求能顺利毕业:'(
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 刚毕业好像都是要经历那么一段的。找到土豪的就可以傲娇了，找不到的慢慢就认命了
 * mikecao 求新工作,求加薪
<wzssyqa> 以后时不时作一下
 * mikecao 随时求
<gfxmode_> 拜见各位壕
 * adam_magic_pack 铜球
<O0XX> iMadper: 我觉得我可以去干这个
<iMadper> O0XX: 拉皮条啊.
<iMadper> O0XX: 我要干这个呢
<iMadper> O0XX: 走微信公共号, 实现跨平台的同时, 知道了别人位信号.
 * O0XX 求嫁土豪
<mikecao> .....
<iMadper> cherrot: 微信公共号有获取地址定位的api嘛?
<cherrot> iMadper: 有
<iMadper> cherrot: 那不错啊, 搞起啊
<cherrot> iMadper:  终于开窍了呀～
<iMadper> cherrot: 就是api调用次数限制太少
<wzssyqa> O0XX: 你不是要多一道工序？
<cherrot> iMadper: 定位一天一次一用户 足够了吧
<iMadper> cherrot: 足够了
<nyfair> 過激組織「イスラム国」がシリア南東部デリゾール県で、「同性愛者」の男性2人に対して投石による公開処刑を行ったと明らかにした。
<wzssyqa> M
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 还是先萨摩土豪吧，否则那天后悔了，还得作
<nyfair> 求腐女包养
<yunfan> onlylove: 买了个高大上的usb3 hub
<nyfair> 不对，求乙女包养
<nyfair> yunfan: 老司机
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 求科普
<O0XX> Mayaer: 就是，先按土豪走...走不通了再走下一道
<Mayaer> 还不如一开始就找个老实人踏踏实实的呢
<yunfan> Mayaer: 还是包养实际点
<O0XX> Mayaer: 还是包养实际点
<Mayaer> 老实人也可以包养呀！！
 * O0XX 求包养
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 问题是你✌也得老实啊
<Mayaer> 不就是一个月5k和50k的区别。。
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 这区别老大了吧
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 没事，好好过，总能从5k慢慢涨的。。
<Mayaer> 这日子过着多踏实
<O0XX> Mayaer: 对，总能从5k涨到6k的
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 人家已经到了500k了捏
<Mayaer> lol
<cherrot> wzssyqa: 500k壕
<yunfan> Mayaer: 这区别还是很大的
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 那是人家的钱。。关我啥事嘛。。
<nyfair> 蛋壕不是每天200k么
<yunfan> 不过500k和5000k就差不多了
<yunfan> 都够我去跪舔的了
<O0XX> yunfan:还是有区别的...
<O0XX> yunfan: 舔的深度和广度不同
<nyfair> yunfan: 一天200k rmb，要不吃不喝6k年才能赶上盖茨姥爷啊
 * wzssyqa 有机会也会跪舔的
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 人家盖茨姥爷光利息就能碾压了啊
<jusss> wzssyqa: 利息税也能碾压
<Mayaer> 不要跟别人比不就好了～
 * nyfair 好悲伤
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 踏实么，随时会担心那5k木有了呢
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 500K壕
<nyfair> 蛋蛋的收入还赶不上盖茨姥爷的利息税，你们的收入能赶上蛋蛋的利息税么？
<adam_magic_pack> wzssyqa: 求包养
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 求包养
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 说的是 Mayaer 傍的壕啊
 * wzssyqa 觉得自己不能 @ nyfair 
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 麻蛋，你这土豪越有钱越抠门
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 难道50k的人就不担惊受怕吗。。
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 真得, 求包养
 * wzssyqa 发起批斗 adam_magic_pack 的行动
 * Mayaer 发起批斗 adam_magic_pack 的行动
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 稍微藏起一点来就好了
<nyfair> 夭寿啦
<jusss> O0XX: 我用autohotkey在win下搞定了刚才的那个5个键绑定的想法
<Mayaer> jusss: 顽强的骚鸟
<O0XX> jusss: 赞
<Mayaer> 骚年。。。
<nyfair> jusss: 现在新的网游都带检测autohotkey的功能了，直接封号
<wzssyqa> M
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 你应该响应
<Mayaer> 好吧
 * Mayaer 响应批斗 adam_magic_pack 的行动
<adam_magic_pack> .......
 * adam_magic_pack brb
<cherrot> 你们这些老司机，还让不让我这种饭都吃不饱的人生存了
<jusss> nyfair: icbc就检测貌似，126这个2货就不检测，每次我输密码，icbc下ahk无效，126就有效
<iMadper> 你们这些老司机，还让不让我这种饭都吃不饱的人生存了
<Mayaer> 你们这些老司机，还让不让我这种饭都吃不饱的人生存了
<O0XX> 你们这些老司机，还让不让我这种饭都吃不饱的人生存了
<happyaron> 你们这些老司机，还让不让我这种饭都吃不饱的人生存了
<wzssyqa> @ happyaron  这壕也来乱入
 * O0XX 这种情况下就要主动表态，站在人民这一边打土豪
<wzssyqa> 你们这些老司机，还让不让我这种饭都吃不饱的人生存了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 袜子壕不要黑人
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 看人家 adam_magic_pack 多自觉
<jusss> 这样一改又出来一堆别的问题，擦擦擦
<jusss> 改键盘配置真麻烦
<happyaron> wzssyqa:袜子壕你也要注意自觉啊
<jusss> O0XX: 有没有定制键盘的，让实体键盘满足我的需求，不想映射了
<O0XX> jusss:万能的淘宝
<nyfair> jusss: 有的 http://static.acfun.mm111.net/h/image/2014-10-25/4cfcbcb9-92c6-4a95-996b-519fc3b47f10.png
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ image/png
<nyfair> jusss: 这键盘逼格怎么样？
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 键再大点就 bigger than bigger 了
<jusss> nyfair: 高，实在是高
<yunfan> jusss: 我想众筹定制个遥控器键盘
<yunfan> 做得小巧点  装5号电池那种
<O0XX> iMadper: 啥时候把你那个平板拿来，什么型号
<iMadper> O0XX: touchpad
<iMadper> O0XX: 今天忘了, 明天吧
<O0XX> iMadper:HP touchpad?
<iMadper> O0XX: .
<jiero> 你们这些老司机，还让不让我这种饭都吃不饱的人生存了
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper  今天今天。我累了
<iMadper> jiero: 我正犯困呢...
<jiero> iMadper:  没人会搭理我哈
<mikecao> iMadper, 求介绍妹子
<tenzu> jiero: 因为你乱抱，所以没人理，哼哼
<iMadper> mikecao: ... ... ...
<jiero> tenzu:  我哪有。。。
 * jiero 抱抱 tenzu
<jiero> tenzu: 我都是目标明确的
<tenzu> jiero: 你看，刚说完就抱
 * adam_magic_pack back
 * jiero 抱抱 adam_magic_pack
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 草 我这个usb3 hub带的4个u盘 三个写速都是20-30M/s样子  但是有一个居然180M/s
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 这不科学
<tenzu> jiero: 阿当已经被你抱麻木了
<Mayaer> jiero: 搞基
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 揉揉眼，先
<jiero> Mayaer: 搞你。。。
<jiero> lol
<Mayaer> 耍流氓啦！！
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 是真的 可能是cache什么的 因为这个盘上有两个区 之前那个区也是30m
<wzssyqa> 鸳鸳相抱何时了
<tenzu> jiero: Mayaer 我似乎看到了什么
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 咱们是不是应该闭眼？
<jiero> tenzu: 。我想认识新人，人家都不理踩我
<Mayaer> 这里还有新人？？
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 已经看进去了，挖不出来啊
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 相对来说，你是
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 我来好几年了。。
<tenzu> Mayaer: 老司机你好
<Mayaer> 就是次数不多。。
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 老司机，你好
<Mayaer> 可是我认识好多人啦～ 对吧～
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 我刚刚又拿这个盘来试了下 dd if=/dev/zero of=./1g.img bs=1M count=1024 写速是150M/s
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 我这个盘买的时候就有点贵
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 有钱人
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 测试是在我chromebook上 三星那个
<gfxmode> 壕可以“一树梨花压海棠”
<wzssyqa> gfxmode: 深有体会？
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 有个p钱 当时2b而已
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 什么盘？
<yunfan> wzssyqa: ADATA的16G的
<gfxmode> wzssyqa: 社会现状，感觉有钱人一般都是老夫少妻
<yunfan> 另外那几个都是 DataTraveler的 是为了买来研究刷u盘固件的
<yunfan> 相对便宜不少
<wzssyqa> gfxmode: 比如好不容易有个文章还。。
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 你在哪呢
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 隔壁，oncall
<gfxmode> wzssyqa: 古有张先，今有杨振宁
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 啧啧
<wzssyqa> gfxmode: 我都没有信心活到那么大
<jusss> O0XX: 改了tab键，发现alt-tab只能在2个窗口中切换了，不能不停切了，
<Mayaer> gfxmode: 还有就是一般矮挫富身边会跟一个高瘦美。。
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 你君正那个机器外网可能访问？
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 不能
<Mayaer> jade-shan: 小玉玉  是你莫
<yunfan> nyfair: 那个键盘光有0 1是不行的 除非你的手速跟得上时钟 且很稳定 要不然肯定得加个键来控制中断提交
<jusss> yunfan: 淘宝上有靠谱的定制键盘的没，
<yunfan> jusss: 没有
<jusss> yunfan: 我要一个符合我那个想法的键盘，不想要映射了，
 * adam_magic_pack http://item.jd.com/1104301457.html
<jusss> tab键按一下是tab,按住是meta, capslock键按一下是esc,按住是ctrl
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 今天人真多
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 屋里满了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我们这儿不热闹
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 你这样的都坐火车来蹭饭 能不多么
<yunfan> jusss: 我想众筹的是让大家可以修改固件  这样你要怎么玩都可以
<O0XX> iMadper: http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Tenderloin_Info
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Information: Hewlett Packard Touchpad ("tenderloin") - CyanogenMod
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 带涂改液么
<iMadper> O0XX: https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=file-thanks&fid=95747613655045959&mid=71&download_id=1oka2bb7orup63iq3npqdju0m1&tid=1415106481&hc=d16147159765d11f6740bbaa8401bdea45bc39322414fa0c2d8d35468d55794b
 * adam_magic_pack 困
<^k^> ⇪ ti: wrong number of arguments (0 for 1..2)
<Mayaer> 肘鸟～
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 用贴纸 呵呵
 * Mayaer 宅见！
<gfxmode> mIRC可以nick自动补全么？
<O0XX> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹° http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/305101
<freeflying> O0XX: 求赞助个魅族Pro
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ Sandisk 闪迪 至尊极速 Extreme CZ80 64GB 优盘（190MB/s写入，245MB/s读取） $27.99+$2.16直邮中国（约￥190）有晒单_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<freeflying> iMadper:  求赞助个魅族Pro
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack:  求赞助个魅族Pro
<iMadper> freeflying: 你先赞助我10k rmb, 我就给你个meizu
<freeflying> gfrog: 求赞助个魅族Pro
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: freeflying: 你先赞助我10k rmb, 我就给你个mx4 pro
<O0XX> freeflying: freeflying: freeflying: 你先赞助我10k rmb, 我就给你个mx4 pro
<gfrog> freeflying: freeflying: freeflying: freeflying: 你先赞助我10k rmb, 我就给你个mx4 pro
<freeflying> 节操啊，C社高大上们 adam_magic_pack gfrog iMadper O0XX
<freeflying> gfrog: 你到帝都了？
<onlylove> http://www.techug.com/meizu-mx4-pro 我来给魅族泼凉水 cc freeflying
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 为什么说魅族手机有形无神? | 程序师
<jiero> onlylove:  为了黑而黑
<yunfan> O0XX: 190不便宜啊
<onlylove> jiero: 你才是为了黑而黑
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 魅族都公开说跟ubuntu合作了  贵司肯定有样机
<onlylove> jiero: 这文章说的一点没错
<iMadper> O0XX: 没找到tree
<onlylove> jiero: 窄边框就是容易误操作，你没能力就别做
<onlylove> jiero: 不服你上
<O0XX> iMadper: 对，我估计他是杂和tree...就是2.6.32的内核配 4.4.2
<O0XX> iMadper: 我之前的defy就这么做的
<iMadper> O0XX: 今晚查查去
<iMadper> O0XX: 看看我那个的kernel version
<onlylove> jiero: 就算是黑，人黑的有理有据
<onlylove> jiero: 你倒是拿出反驳的证据
<jiero> onlylove: 我反驳什么了？为什么要反驳。。照搬了那文下面的 评论
<onlylove> jiero: 你连文章都没看，就照搬评论
<onlylove> jiero: 你是魅族脑残粉么
<onlylove> jiero: 你一点自己的主见都没有么
<jiero> onlylove: 我昨天第一次见魅族呀。
<onlylove> jiero: 那就直接说为了黑而黑？
<jiero> onlylove: 你搬出来那文章，我搬出那评论怎么了。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 以前人黑oppo，我以为是酸葡萄，等我自己买了之后才知道，黑得有道理，但是人挺的说的也没错
<onlylove> jiero: 至于那些无脑护，我就呵呵下
<onlylove> jiero: 你黑，或者粉，都拿出证据来
<onlylove> jiero: 看见别人黑啥，就一句为了黑而黑
<onlylove> jiero: 就和聊天用呵呵一样
<onlylove> jiero: 呵呵、
<jiero> onlylove: 都不是。。。呵呵。。。边框可以做的比屏幕高
<onlylove> jiero: 你有本事你上，你倒是做个
<gfrog> freeflying: yep
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 可能有人有, 我还没见到
<onlylove> jiero: 别整天只是说这个好那个不好，
<jiero> onlylove:  nokia 是有那样的，也有屏幕比边框高好多的
<onlylove> jiero: 你现在做个屏幕比边框高的，还在边框不积灰的，还没有别的毛病的
<onlylove> jiero: 你别觉得边框比屏幕高是好事
<onlylove> jiero: 灰尘搞死你
<onlylove> http://www.sogou.com/sogou?query=%BC%DD%BF%BC%B8%C4%B8%EF&pid=A8rnG&sid=
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 驾考改革 - 搜狗搜索
<freeflying> gfrog: 明天在哪儿活动呢
<onlylove> jiero: 邓在多少年前就说了，实践是检验真理的唯一标准
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。只有你的就是时间。
<onlylove> jiero: 你这种人，纯粹为了喷而喷
 * wzssyqa 围观撕逼
<onlylove> jiero: 我说完了，今天下班之前要交代码，没时间和你这没逻辑的瞎说
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 你才撕逼，你全家都是
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 火气好大
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 撕逼的另一重含义是SB
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 看上下文就好，不要想象力太丰富
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 本来就是骂人的话，有毛想象力丰富的
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 你当perl脚本呢，只看上下文
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 原来是被perl给虐了
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 【猜谜】猜对送正版游戏深夜入梦windows版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466330 好吧。还是那样。你们支持ubuntu 中文社区。我来送你们正版游戏。 这次送的是windows 版的steam上专用的，深夜入梦NiGHTS Into Dreams...(win7 steam)。linux上不能玩。 来自日本sega公司。 最近买
<jusss> 去ubuntu论坛送windows游戏，这是何等的居心
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我就发了篇指出魅族不足的地方的文章，就有人直接说，为了喷而喷，还大言不惭说原文评论
<onlylove> jusss: 没事，反正不花钱
<onlylove> jusss: 他要送就送
<jusss> onlylove: 去#vim送emacs操作手册，会不会被kick
<onlylove> jusss: 送就送呗，看看emacs这么神奇的东西有何先进之处也不错
<eexpss> onlylove:你还喷手机？
<onlylove> eexpss: 我没喷手机
<onlylove> jusss: 只要你不引发口水或者troll，应该不会被踢
<onlylove> jusss: 我现在觉得那些去微软发linux光盘砸场子的都是脑子有病的
<jusss> onlylove: 你试试就知道它多好了，现在只要打开电脑写东西除了emacs别的都很少用了
<eexpss> jusss: 如果你去emacs房间，宣传vim，估计被踢。
<onlylove> jusss: 我开电脑除了玩游戏，别的都不干，我电脑上的软件， vc运行库 输入法 yy 游戏 flash
<onlylove> jusss: 别的没有
<jusss> onlylove: 我上个周六就想在arch下虚拟机装win7工作，现在还没搞定，vbox提警告了
<jusss> onlylove: 现在每天晚上看个小电影然后看几集美剧
<onlylove> jusss: 鱼唇
<onlylove> jusss: 你在win7下面虚拟个arch早就搞定了
<jusss> onlylove: 我已经不会装arch了，wiki都早变得和1年前不一样了
<onlylove> jusss: 照着wiki做就是
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 魅族 “有型无神” 的文章是你写的么？
<onlylove> jusss: 或者装gentoo
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 不是我写的，不过魅族的个别小毛病听同事抱怨过
<iMadper> 好多版权方允许在线看, 不允许下载, 这是个什么毛病啊...
<onlylove> iMadper: 点击率还是流量
<onlylove> iMadper: 没准有广告
<jusss> onlylove: 我想回到以前那种上学时的那种状态，那种对未知实物，想知道怎么回事
<iMadper> onlylove: youku有些视频(外国的电视剧/动画), 不允许离线, 给出的原因是版权方不允许离线.
<jusss> 现在啥也不会
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 水果一样有毛病，有人指出的时候，就有果粉无脑护
<alvin_rxg> 容不得批判 :-/
<onlylove> iMadper: 大概……怕离线以后盗版啥的……其实只要看了，就下载到缓存了
<onlylove> iMadper: 这种是版权方的事情
<iMadper> onlylove: 对啊... 所以我不是很懂他们使怎么想的...
<onlylove> iMadper: 他们不懂技术
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 人均好高啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 他们以为你关了浏览器，就什么都没了
<iMadper> onlylove: 不是吧? 人家也不至于这么傻啊...
<onlylove> iMadper: 就像当年冠希那样
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 啥
<lainme> onlylove: 不是每个人都知道这个的，所以不允许下载就有很多人不能复制了
<onlylove> lainme: 下载了还要拼接
<onlylove> lainme: 当然客户端例外
<lainme> onlylove: 记得flash某次改版后，要从缓存里取出视频也没那么容易了
<onlylove> lainme: 我当年干过这种事情，优酷的flv是分段的，几分钟一段
<onlylove> lainme: 不爱折腾了，总觉得在线的东西不如bt下载下来的质量好
<onlylove> lainme: 没有的时候只能凑合
<onlylove> lainme: 但是如果有别的资源了，就对在线的不感兴趣了
<alvin_rxg> ... http://flvcd.com
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ err: no title
<lainme> onlylove: 在线安全，不会被版权方找，警告断网什么的
<chongwish> alvin_rxg: flvcd 很多视频网都不支持了
<alvin_rxg> chongwish: 常用的几个支持就行了。。
<onlylove> lainme: 那些乱发dmca还是dcma的还少？
<skh1> alvin_rxg: 最近没用过
<onlylove> lainme: 我记得好像revolutionOS好像就被发过？
<lainme> onlylove: 学校会检查是不是真的。第一次警告，第二次断网
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 啥?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你今晚吃的晚饭.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 几百?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 1.5百
 * iMadper 你这问的很自然, 我回答的好别扭
<onlylove> lainme: 教授那种，学校不查他都不会去下，流量卡的死死的
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 对老板来说太不高了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 对这么大的老板来说, 确实
<alvin_rxg> 老板有钱人还需要下盗版？…
<chongwish> iMadper: 为何说回答得别扭
<iMadper> 1.5百
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 自己用不在意，给自己手下用更在意
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 关他屁事啊。谁下的罚谁
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  笨呀，在意是不是用盗版干嘛，在意不要花钱呀
 * O0XX 果然掉网了
<adam_magic_pack> 我没掉哦
<onlylove> pascal命名法真……烦
 * chongwish 为什么每个人都对老板或有钱人那么了解，果然这里是壕群吗
<nyfair> 老司机们，有没有什么办法入侵一个sinaapp搞到它的后台数据库？
<chongwish> onlylove: 你怎么各种语言都掺伙
<onlylove> chongwish: 我掺和几个了？ java c#
<onlylove> chongwish: 之前做sa工作，所以会shell和一点perl
<onlylove> chongwish: 上学学的C，有问题么
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 去sina做运维
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 鱼唇，去有关部门，给sina发个文件
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 做运维你弄人后台要偷偷的来，这光明正大的要
<chongwish> onlylove: 没有问题，伤到你了吗……
<onlylove> chongwish: 没，我只是好奇，才这么几种，你就说各种都掺和
<chongwish> onlylove: 因为经常看到你在说各种语言的问题，lisp 也是上次听你在说～～～
<onlylove> chongwish: 你让hamo之流怎么过，人不但会 c c++ python ruby 各种lisp方言，还有go scala什么的
<onlylove> chongwish: lisp我只是看过一点
<nyfair> onlylove: 这几个我也会啊
<onlylove> chongwish: 人hamo jusss这些都会
<onlylove> nyfair: 那就是了，有人说我各种都掺和
<chongwish> onlylove: 全能大王 hamo jusss
<nyfair> 我还会r sas asm julia lua，你们怕不怕
<onlylove> chongwish: 赶紧拜 jusss，人写过编译器
<chongwish> nyfair: 好怕怕啊
<nyfair> jusss: 牛牛
 * onlylove 拜 nyfair r牛牛
 * nyfair 拜jusss 菊苣
<chongwish> jusss: 大神，赶紧出来让我膜拜膜拜，快
<chongwish> onlylove: 写什么编译器的
<onlylove> chongwish: 不知道，不是C就是别的
<onlylove> chongwish: 反正那货看过sicp和龙书
<chongwish> onlylove: sicp 知道，龙书是什么？
<nyfair> onlylove: 牛牛，带我玩网游
<onlylove> chongwish: 编译原理
<chongwish> onlylove: 我也知道不是 C 就是别的，你这话说得让我大笑了～～～
<onlylove> chongwish: http://baike.baidu.com/view/4165192.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 龙书 _百度百科
<onlylove> chongwish: 我忘了而已
 * adam_magic_pack 非科班, 看不懂龙书
<chongwish> onlylove: C + ！C = ALL～～～
<onlylove> chongwish: 他什么都搞过，还搞过vi的ed模式
<onlylove> chongwish: 鱼唇，你编译下中文给我看
<chongwish> onlylove: 大易语言算吗，不要打我脸
<bigfatcat> chongwish 不如delphi
<bigfatcat> 感觉现在linux下面搞gui开发就是lazarus
<iMadper`> 龙书啊, 我看了好几页呢!
<onlylove> iMadper`: 我看过封皮……
<chongwish> iMadper`: 我还现在还听过名字呢～～～
<jiero> 哈哈。
<iMadper`> 编程珠玑我也看过一两页, csapp看过几十页, apue看过近百页. 要说从头看到尾的, 估计只有<寻秦记>这种小黄书了
<chongwish> iMadper`: 然后还有红楼梦这种大黄书
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper`: O0XX http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/CreditCard/94478
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<onlylove> chongwish: 其实你应该说金瓶梅的
<iMadper`> O0XX: 活动期间，同一持卡人名下的所有指定信用卡的主卡及其附属卡在同一商户进行的指定消费单周仅计作1笔
<iMadper`> O0XX: 完了.
<chongwish> onlylove: 小时候看红楼梦，本以为四大名著，不同凡响，结果写得跟皇叔差不多，硬头皮看了前 80,看不下去了
<O0XX> iMadper`: 买各种购物卡就可以了
<O0XX> iMadper`:这个上一次也这样
<yunfan> 红楼梦怎么黄了
<iMadper`> O0XX: 但是, 每天都要去个地方买?
<iMadper`> O0XX: 有点儿累啊
<yunfan> 倒是水浒传动不动就是欺男霸女的
<O0XX> iMadper`: 到付
<O0XX> iMadper`: 快递送到你身边
<yunfan> 武松杀人前老喜欢剥光 怀疑是变态
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper`: 4）第7、8周奖励消费金额统计规则： A、活动期间，同一持卡人名下的所有指定信用卡的主卡及其附属卡非实体消费均不计算入消费金额累计；
<iMadper`> O0XX: 恩...
<iMadper`> adam_magic_pack: 昂.
<O0XX> iMadper`: 而且每周可以用一次网付
<O0XX> iMadper`: 这个要用好
<iMadper`> O0XX: 昂. 除了京东, 还有啥?
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 7,8周不可网付
<O0XX> iMadper`: 阿妈杂，一号店
<chongwish> yunfan: 秦可卿一家人，看得各种小学生抵制不住啊
<O0XX> iMadper`: 他们还有买携程的，用来买火车票
<iMadper`> O0XX: 我用不到... 携程能货到付款???
<O0XX> iMadper`: google play和apple
<iMadper`> O0XX: 这些都是线上的啊..
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper`: 去苹果店刷gift card
<O0XX> iMadper`: apple的礼品卡能线下吧？我猜的
<iMadper`> O0XX: 昂... ... 买了好亏
 * adam_magic_pack 看着都累 耍起来的话...
<iMadper`> O0XX: 还好, amazon和jd, 然后看看suning有没有就好.
<nyfair> 金瓶梅算个屁黄书，上山海经
<nyfair> 里面都是轮大米的情节
<O0XX> iMadper`: 苏宁有
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 金瓶梅真心没意思
<iMadper`> O0XX: 现在一周有四笔了.
<O0XX> iMadper`: 你还没算网付
<O0XX> iMadper`: 还有周末去超市
<iMadper`> O0XX: 算了啊, 没算携程
<O0XX> iMadper`: 还有你父母
<nyfair> 美国游戏，为什么日文amazon比英文amazon便宜？
<iMadper`> O0XX: 昂, 忘了算我老妈那边了, 行了, 我齐全了
<onlylove> nyfair: 看不懂，卖不动
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper`: csapp我可是两天刷完的
<iMadper`> nyfair: 美国软件, 在国内的app store还便宜呢... 人家参考了市场之类的吧?
<onlylove> nyfair: 或者不喜欢
<iMadper`> adam_magic_pack: 2天, 题都做不完
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper`: 看书从不做题
<yunfan> chongwish: 秦可卿那段小学生哪里看得懂 我也是看解析才明白的
<O0XX> iMadper`: 我估计搞个帐篷或者刀
 * adam_magic_pack 困
<O0XX> iMadper`: http://creditcard.bankcomm.com/content/dam/pc/images/bcms/hdminisite/zzszs/zhouzhoushua.html
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 交通银行信用卡周周刷盛势再现
<O0XX> iMadper`: 面包机貌似也不错
<chongwish> adam_magic_pack: 睡觉这么大的人都不会，鄙视你
<adam_magic_pack> ...
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 面包机刷出来之后我两百块钱收
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 滚，市场参考价799
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 给你打个折，1000块钱卖给你
<iMadper`> O0XX: 全自动的面包机?
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 招商今天还跟我说市场价200的剃须刀两千积分卖我, 结果亚马逊卖79块钱...
<O0XX> iMadper`: 嗯，你看我发给你的那个网站，点那个东西有介绍
<iMadper`> O0XX: 不爱吃面包.. ... ....
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 哦 我以为是烤面包机, 面包机我不要
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 成本比买来得还高
<iMadper`> O0XX: 上面没写是不是自动和面
<iMadper`> O0XX: 来个炸锅吧, 屌屌的
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 搞那套刀具吧, 我300收
<iMadper`> gfrog: 蛙蛙, 那辆车怎么样啊?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 更滚，那套刀市场价1488
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper`: 那个炸锅市场价其实是七百多...
<iMadper`> adam_magic_pack: http://item.jd.com/526444.html  不能找最低价嘛
<^k^> iMadper`: ⇪ 【飞利浦HD9220/20】飞利浦（Philips） HD9220/20 AirFryer空气炸锅（黑色）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:1099.00
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 淘宝上也这个价 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.127.J1aRl4&id=39042038861&abbucket=12
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ undefined method `text' for nil:NilClass
<iMadper`> adam_magic_pack: 很多商场贵很多的
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 就刀具吧, 我300收
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 亏..
 * O0XX 刀看着真不错...
<gfrog> iMadper`: which one？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 我正准备买煎锅菜板菜刀刀叉盘子
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 你赶紧薅
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 门房变伙夫？
<O0XX> iMadper`: http://creditcard.bankcomm.com/content/dam/pc/images/bcms/hdminisite/zzszs/zhouzhoushua.html
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 交通银行信用卡周周刷盛势再现
<iMadper`> gfrog: 闪电 pitch650b
<gfrog> iMadper`: 闪电？ 弄不起
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 晚上吃点牛排啥的, 减肥
<gfrog> iMadper`: 有bitch请来一发
<chongwish> adam_magic_pack: 准备去新东方做厨师？
<iMadper`> gfrog: 招行周周刷
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: ……
 * O0XX 好，已经注册了，准备开薅
<iMadper`> gfrog: ... ... 乃都有老婆了
<gfrog> iMadper`: 我都冷冻招行了
<iMadper`> gfrog: 说错, 交行
<iMadper`> gfrog: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.7.X7J9az&id=42102484234&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail
<^k^> iMadper`: ⇪ 2015款 闪电specialized PITCH 650B 山地自行车-淘宝网 价格:2990.00 - 3990.00
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 等你~
<gfrog> iMadper`: 也冷冻了
<iMadper`> gfrog: 我问你车怎么样啊...  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.7.X7J9az&id=42102484234&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail
<gfrog> iMadper`: opening
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 帝都最近空氣如何
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 吴霾黄色预警
<gfrog> iMadper`: 一般垃圾
<adam_magic_pack> 雾霾
<iMadper`> gfrog: 这么差啊...
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 还好我带口罩了
<iMadper`> gfrog: 看来还是要刷卡金好了...
<gfrog> iMadper`: 免费送的还想要啥
<iMadper`> gfrog: 耗费了我大量的劳动力啊
<jiero>    iMadper`  有机会的话，兼职厨师和程序员
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 刀还是 帐篷我都收了
<iMadper`> jiero: 不.
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 哪还有你的份
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 等你~
<iMadper`> jiero: 程序员多sb? 我才不当程序员呢
<jiero> iMadper`: 。。。
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 你又去哪玩儿了?
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 我。。。
<iMadper`> 兼职程序员和拉皮条倒是可以考虑下
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 我丫的没钱，你给我钱我去新西兰玩好吧
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 滚, 我都没自己花钱出去玩过
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  看到游泳池里的人都去不了
 * adam_magic_pack 对了 搜搜新家附近的图书馆和游泳池
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  我买了一布鲁斯口琴
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我擦，忘带本子电源线了，你那有不用的不？ cc O0XX
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 你。。。都去过游泳池了，还说没花钱出去玩
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: s/图书馆和游泳池/按摩房和泡脚店/g
<jiero> O0XX: 一起鄙视 adam_magic_pack
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 电源线?
<O0XX> gfrog: 你圆的方的？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 适配器
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: s/图书馆和游泳池/按摩房和泡脚店/g
<gfrog> O0XX: x230，圆的吧
<O0XX> gfrog: 我老板桌子上就有
<O0XX> gfrog: 来吧
<O0XX> gfrog: 貌似不能拿走，你可以在这冲
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 新家楼下各种设施巨全, 确实有按摩店
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 那附近老外太多
<gfrog> O0XX: 有明天可以用的嘛？
<gfrog> O0XX: 今晚应该能对付过去
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: qa借一个 明天换回来
<O0XX> gfrog: 明天...……^^^^
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 或者后天快递回来
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 好吧
<iMadper`> O0XX: http://weibo.com/p/10080890a2986e94e14ecf7f6cb9a83e1c4e14?k=%E4%BB%80%E4%B9%88%E4%BB%87%E4%BB%80%E4%B9%88%E6%80%A8&from=trendtop_api?refer=index_hot_new
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 快递又不给报销
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 快递我一件大衣？
<^k^> iMadper`: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<iMadper`> O0XX: 乱扔瓜子就算了, 非要哔哔, 哈哈哈
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 搬家之前扔了几件.. 现在没得送
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper`: 看过了, 那人拳不够重啊
<jiero> iMadper`: 发现这里挺好的韩国中档自助餐 34元也，吃多少都行
<iMadper`> adam_magic_pack: 输出不够高而已.
<iMadper`> adam_magic_pack: 对面是魔法系输出, bb来bb去的.
<iMadper`> adam_magic_pack: 结果后来被物理系输出给ko了
 * O0XX 话说交行又送我50刷卡金...
<chongwish> O0
<chongwish> O0XX: 你不是招商的吗
<jiero> chongwish:  O0XX 是达人呀，有10多张卡
<jiero> O0XX: 卡魔。我的总额度终于达到6000了。
<chongwish> jiero: 一般员工的话，就有好多张卡了，而且跨行跨省好像员工卡不收什么费用
<O0XX> jiero: 你是没把你的房本车本和银行流水拿去银行，拿去了绝对直接跪舔
<jiero> O0XX:  0呀
<jiero> O0XX: 没工作的人，没流水的人。
<chongwish> O0XX: 招商是世界上最好的银行
<jiero> 没车没房没工作，没钱没势没朋友
 * chongwish 招商是世界最好的银行
<jiero> lol
<chongwish> O0XX: 我这样赞美你，你会给我福利吗～～～
<jiero> chongwish: ？
<O0XX> chongwish: 你哪赞美我了？
<adam_magic_pack> http://www.flyertea.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=336750&extra=page=1&filter=typeid&typeid=85&typeid=85
<chongwish> O0XX: 你不是招行员工吗？
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 黑五必领：招行信用卡用户 领取 亚马逊海外购或美亚直邮免邮码（转）-国内信用卡-信用卡-飞客茶馆旅行网 Life is better when shared! - 飞客茶馆旅行网 Life is better when shared!
<O0XX> chongwish: adam_magic_pack 才是
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: wangchao 才是
<O0XX> chongwish: 我从来都是哪家有毛薅哪家
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper`: 对吧^^
<O0XX> chongwish: 才不管 什么银行
<iMadper`> adam_magic_pack: 昂!
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: O0XX 我们屋在研究自拍神器
<O0XX> gfrog: 啥？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 嗯, 你们屋的人需要那个
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: iMadper` ^^
<O0XX> gfrog: 啥东西？
 * iMadper` 没懂
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 美颜相机或者自拍杆呗
<gfrog> O0XX: 拿过去给你看
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 老司机
<jiero> adam_magic_pack 你们都自拍？
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 老桔菊
<adam_magic_pack> j
<jiero> adam_magic_pack gfrog O0XX  只能说明你们手不够长呀~
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 我应该只自拍过一次, 微信/twitter头像那张
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  当妈妈，教我怎么泡女孩
<jusss> onlylove: jusss.org来了
<alvin_rxg> Title: index (@ jusss.org)
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 你来教教我怎么发好人卡
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 。。。你太可恶了。。。
<jiero> happyaron O0XX  iMadper` imtxc  onlylove 看到当当刚才说了什么么。。。 [18:04]	adam_magic_pack	jiero: 你来教教我怎么发好人卡
<jiero> 谁告诉我这家伙到底到底有多少人追！
<alvin_rxg> 108个
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 好人卡的发放方式就是不联系对方了。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • xrandr 添加分辨率失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466331 电脑 lenovo y400 显卡 nvidia gt650 tolic@tolic-Lenovo-IdeaPad-Y400:~$ xrandr xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768 default connected primary 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm 1024x768 61.0* 800x6
<^k^>  ─> 00 61.0 640x480 60.0 没有显示显示卡模式，导致在后面 添加sudo xrandr --addmode VGA1 1440x900 时，VGA1 处不知道填什么 …
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  怎么才能让陌生女的理睬我？
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 我现在有新技巧了
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 来教教我怎么能让人觉得好多人追的样子？
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 告诉我
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 不是1080个吗？正好可以1080p
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 需要截屏么...
<alvin_rxg> 要
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: O0XX  只是想让女朋友嫉妒？
 * jiero 知道现在这里单身的就我这笨蛋了。
 * jiero 知道你们都有异性朋友。。。
 * jiero 连异性朋友都没
<yearliny> 请教一个问题，忘记穿c密码了怎么办
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: O0XX iMadper` freeflying http://haitao.smzdm.com/quan/305057 领了没啊
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 黑五必领：招行信用卡用户 领取 亚马逊海外购或美亚直邮 免邮码_亚马逊中国优惠券_海淘优惠券_海淘专区_什么值得买
<yearliny> 忘了ic密码
<jiero> gfrog: 很难很难
<yearliny> irc
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 没领
<yearliny> 忘了irc密码还能找回吗
 * O0XX 真心不知道有什么可抢的，超过100刀才能用，就意味着肯定有10%个税，如果是多个物品价格超过1000rmb，还有17%增值税，税比运费还贵~~
<iMadper`> gf
<jiero> yearliny: 问管理员 #freenode 吧。
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 我還想帶小孩回去呢
<iMadper`> gfrog: 赞
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 估計不行了
<jiero> gebjgd: 带小孩去南方就好了
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 为啥?
<gebjgd> jiero, 顯然不可能
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 空氣
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 直接去美帝买
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 空氣好 冬天都容易病
 * gfrog 饿了啊，擦
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 不去，美帝真心破..你们这次allhands你就知道了
<kandu> yearliny: /msg nickserv help sendpass
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 不过lex估计好点
<jusss> 我擦，石家庄这雾霾报表了
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 我们去的那个地方真心破
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你要去米帝？ 给我带6/6p啊
<gfrog> O0XX: 米帝大农村
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 学发好人卡呢？
<jusss> 在街上走了5分钟我就想可sou
<O0XX> http://www.pm25.in/zhangjiakou
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ PM25.in | 张家口PM2.5及空气质量指数(AQI)
 * adam_magic_pack adb 截图中
<O0XX> jusss:只有保定爆了
 * adam_magic_pack 来pm你们发好人卡的技巧
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 这你都知道了... LEX赛高
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  还没教我呢
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: pm你了
<jusss> O0XX: 石家庄的雾霭比保定厉害吗
<jusss> 没去过保定
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 当妈妈？
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 当妈妈了？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: ....
 * onlylove 好奇无论 jiero怎么叫都没被 adam_magic_pack踢过
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: gmail的filter能筛选出来reply-to这个字段么？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 不能定义查询header, gmail是渣渣
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 唉
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 放弃吧骚年
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 6/6赔
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 6/6p? 可以带 不过是一月底才去....
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 得想个办法，不然被各种奇怪邮件骚扰
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: ……
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: imapfilter
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 不用mutt了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: imapfilter是独立的程序
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 登陆上imap服务器, 用imap指令去filter邮件
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我用了快两年了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 没地方跑，而且gmail app推送非常快，基本邮件来就提醒，提醒过了再分类就没啥用了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 每次被不相关的邮件骚扰很贩人
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 每次被不相关的邮件骚扰很烦人
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 啦啦啦~
<adam_magic_pack> brb
<jusss> 北京也是每天雾霾吗
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 蛋哥哥，跑步几天跑一次比较好啊?
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 我不跑步的
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 就靠肌肉吸引女生来发好人卡啊
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: ...
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 简直天怒人怨，人神共愤
<jusss> kandu: 穿紧身裤去吸引女生吧
 * onlylove 表示如果不是firefox处理js的方式有问题，会卡死cpu，就是度娘的js太强大
<wzssyqa> 刚看ccav，说帝都考虑单双号了
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  你丫的。我绝对不会这样。。。我是恶人。。。所以就从开始就是恶人
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 你终于翻了墙了
 * adam_magic_pack 困
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  我问的是怎么勾引女孩子
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: by nature
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 完全没人愿意搭理我
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 白老板你不去吃饭咋还没走
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  ... 无解 ...
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 我一般都7点半走
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: =,=
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 发一段你跟女生的聊天记录，让 adam_magic_pack 给你分析分析呗
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu怎样让usb无线网卡同时工作在 AP 和 STA 模式 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466333 如题，我的无线网卡是ralink3070，在win7下成功启动AP 和 STA 同时工作模式，请教在ubuntu14.10下怎么设置，让usb无线网卡也能同时工作在 AP 和 STA 模式 统计信息: 发表于 由 il
<^k^>  ─> 123 — 2014-11-26 18:36
<gfxmode> 原来mIRC自带昵称补全，按Tab就可以了。。。
<gfrog> O0XX: 内个，你的703内存有多少？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 没人理我。。。
<O0XX> gfrog: 我改了
<O0XX> gfrog: 淘宝上改了
<jusss> 桑心了
<gfrog> O0XX: hmm？
<jusss> 撤
<jiero> adam_magic_pack alvin_rxg  简单地说，我直接要求见面。
<jiero> lol
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 老板去过你那了？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: .
<O0XX> gfrog: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.9.134.w6TRLk&id=37013168367&_u=q1ofnmi421a
<^k^> ⇪ ti: openwrt 703N MR11U/13U ROM/FLASH 4M/16M/64M 修砖 升级服务-淘宝网 价格:5.00 - 33.00
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 那就time for dinner了
<gfrog> o
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: gmail的规则一组合就更烂了, 因为它不分到底是对单一邮件还是thread
<O0XX> gfrog: 我改成 64M/8M了
<gfrog> O0XX: 你改了多少的？
<gfrog> O0XX: 牛逼啊
<gfrog> O0XX: 稳定？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 组合起来烂烂烂烂烂烂烂
<O0XX> gfrog: 恩
<gfrog> O0XX: 720牛逼还是703牛逼？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 好便宜啊 这升级服务
<O0XX> gfrog: 我选703
<gfrog> O0XX: 因为小？
<O0XX> gfrog: 因为有fast那个马甲，便宜
<gfrog> O0XX: 哦，对哈，买fast去
 * adam_magic_pack 还在用乐乐的700n
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 乐乐的好机油
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 收的
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 没有发过发好人卡
<gfxmode> 我买的树莓派，然后刷的OpenWrt
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 还是让人看看你具体的一个例子呗…
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 网上找陌生女孩，直接说对她有兴趣，能交朋友吗。之类的。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 你要直接见面的，不如直接去哪个咖啡店麦当劳肯德基，买一份啥，然后看哪个女生是一个人坐的，就跑过去，问一下，位置是不是空的，你可以不可以坐下来
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 难道现在图谋提案多了。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 噢。也是
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 关键是我想第一次筛选。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你的方式是放弃第一次筛
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 不要筛选，就靠第一印象，就普通的朋友，别一下子上升到恋人
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我根本没在找恋人好不。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 那你还筛选个屁啊。直接第一印象可以的，就凑上去聊聊
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。我现在已经不准备把我的第一印象能力再启动了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我对南方的女孩的印象很模糊
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 第一印象完全无法判断
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 我去找一下，以前发给 jusss 的链接
<alvin_rxg> jiero: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/4199981/
<alvin_rxg> jiero: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/40894687/
<alvin_rxg> 机器人下班了？
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  一天交流，一生朋友，可能么？
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 不可能
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我错了，起步只要一天大概是可以的。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 我现在碰到个女生，能交流，也能引导话题，聊两三个小时都没问题。可问题是我没有主动去找他们的契机……宅男比较缺这个
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 只有碰到喜欢的人才会去靠近。
<alvin_rxg> 不是的…
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。我是那样的。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 或者好奇的人
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 之所以我现在不再靠第一印象，是因为我发现我的第一印象很大偏见。不喜欢人家化妆和装备太多。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 还是要的，你不会去跟凤姐搭话的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 从网上聊天开始真的好难么。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 炉火与肝火 : 英国物理学家依撒克·牛顿（1642-1727年）有一次写信给他的朋友洛克,毫不留情地批评了他的著作。 在收到洛克的极为不满的信后,牛顿复信说:我记得我给你写过信,但不记得信里对你的书说了些什么。请你把信抄给我,我将尽可能加以解释。 他抱歉地解释
<^k^>  ─> 说,当时,我由于经常坐在炉火旁,所以不能控制自己的肝火。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 问问文泉驿现在大致是什么状态？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466335 主页上好久没有新消息了 统计信息: 发表于 由 rosynirvana — 2014-11-26 20:14
<yub> latex verbatim里能插入图片吗
<alanobie1> 哈哈，第一次使用thunderbird感觉比xchat还要好一些啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 盲肠 : 医生诊断之后, 对患者说 "你必须割除盲肠."患者吃惊地说, "人没有盲肠也可以生存吗NULL""你是可以活下去, 可是我们医生就不行."
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • goagent不能用了确认下大家有没有一样的问题看看是不是跟gnome有关系 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466336 rt. gnome 3的桌面, 自己装的, 完了goagent就不能用了, windows下还可以用. 而且evolution常崩不止啊! 统计信息: 发表于 由 Jeffwhen — 2014-11-26 21:31
<HuanLee1993> 不知道你说的不能用了是什么情况，我下载了最新版的goagent，上传appid的时候报错，无法上传
<alanobie1> ubuntu英文频道直接看不懂啊
<tyr1> 哈哈哈
<wzssyqa> tyr1: 神经了？
<tyr1> 比较有趣
<wzssyqa> tyr1: 什么？
<tyr1> irc
<tyr1> 不过不是很活跃
<wzssyqa> tyr1: 什么频道？
<wzssyqa> tyr1: 你在翻log么
<tyr1> 我是说irc本身
<tyr1> 我在用thunderbird
<tyr1> 但是好像不能够保存irc的聊天记录
<tyr1> 好像有的是irc聊天软件是刻能自动保存的，不过thunderbird的界面要比xchat好很多感觉
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 求问：怎么修改面板的配色啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466338 折腾了好多地方，也不知道在哪里可以修改kubuntu默认的土黄色的面板配色，就是打开窗口标题栏下面的那些颜色。更改窗口装饰和桌面主题都没有效果。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 YTRoma — 2014-11-26 22:35
#ubuntu-cn 2014-11-27
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 战争雷霆 for Steam http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466342 http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/QyvRuyIjLzo/ 录制的时候有声音，压缩了一下，声音就没了。 对了，这个游戏是免费的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hello World! — 2014-11-27 3:28
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 移动终端对排版提出新要求 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466343 随着智能手机、平板电脑的普及，越来越多的人在电脑、手机、平板上看文档资料。 可是，传统习惯还是默认的A4格式，比如word，wps，libreoffice以及更通用的PDF格式，基本都是A4格式。 从
<yunfan> git可有什么并发插件用来并发下载object?
<stardiviner> yunfan: 还能并发下载么？curl？
<yunfan> stardiviner: 注意我是疑问句
<sjd_zeus> hi all
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点.  09:12
<jiero> 有人去过合肥旅行么？合肥-南京-上海 好玩么？
<gfxmode> jiero: 这三座城市我都去过，不好玩。尤其是上海，最不好玩
<iwwi> jiero: 西安好玩
<jiero> iwwi: 好远 。 算了算了。。。
<iwwi> jiero: 哦
<iwwi> jiero: 最近股市不错
<jiero> iwwi:  不知道一点股市的事情。
<iwwi> 不过过了3000点可能暴跌
<iwwi> 哦
<jusss> iwwi: 路由器b上面连着路由器a,路由器b下的机器直接改ip可以访问路由器a的网络，这是可以的，为啥
<jusss> iwwi: 如果不是公网ip,我在nat3下是不是手动改ip可以变nat2 ?
<iwwi> jusss: 不懂
<gfxmode> jusss: 同不懂。网络问题我都是打电话问路由器客服
<iwwi> jusss: 可能是网关的功能
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助。每次更新都会卡在配置内核的阶段 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466344 上次弄了好几个小时，后来被我强制关机了。现在更新个chrome又开始配置这个玩意了。ubuntu为啥感觉越做越烂。没以前好用了。弄不好换发行版，求推荐个其他发行版 Screenshot.png 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 sainthsu — 2014-11-27 9:31
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • retrieves files from the web 更新失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466345 retrieves files from the web 更新失败 这是更新失败后的报告。 installArchives() failed: (Reading database ... (Reading database ... 5%% (Reading database ... 10%% (Reading database ... 15%% (Reading database ... 20%% (Reading database ... 25%% (Rea
<^k^>  ─> ding database ... 30%% (Reading database ... 35%% (Reading database ... 40%% (Reading database ... 45%% (Reading database ... 50%% (Reading d …
<sjd_zeus> 请教个问题
<sjd_zeus> 我用crontab来执行一个脚本
<sjd_zeus> * 01 * * * sh /dbbackup/exp.sh
<sjd_zeus> 凌晨1执行
<sjd_zeus> 然后从log里面看到的情况是
<sjd_zeus> Nov 27 01:02:01 NC63DB CROND[6485]: (root) CMD (sh /dbbackup/exp.sh)
<sjd_zeus> Nov 27 01:03:01 NC63DB CROND[6529]: (root) CMD (sh /dbbackup/exp.sh)
<sjd_zeus> Nov 27 01:04:01 NC63DB CROND[6579]: (root) CMD (sh /dbbackup/exp.sh)
<sjd_zeus> Nov 27 01:05:01 NC63DB CROND[6630]: (root) CMD (sh /dbbackup/exp.sh)
<sjd_zeus> Nov 27 01:06:01 NC63DB CROND[6683]: (root) CMD (sh /dbbackup/exp.sh)
<sjd_zeus> 每分钟执行一次
<sjd_zeus> 这个是什么情况早餐的呢
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.4p265 (2014-10-27 revision 48166) [i686-linux] 
<sjd_zeus> 骚年们，起来回答问题了呀
<chongwish> sjd_zeus: 接受审问吧
<sjd_zeus> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<sjd_zeus> 至于嘛
<sjd_zeus> 难道我发言4行，等你们说句话，再来4行？
<gfxmode> sjd_zeus: 是不是时间格式有问题？crontab文件的格式：M H D m d cmd
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: 鱼唇，把miniute改成0
<gfxmode> sjd_zeus: 0 1 * * *
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: *啥意思
<sjd_zeus> #!/bin/bash
<sjd_zeus> #set env
<sjd_zeus> export ORACLE_SID=nc63db
<sjd_zeus> export ORACLE_BASE=/oracle
<sjd_zeus> export ORACLE_HOME=/oracle/11.2.0.4/db_1
<sjd_zeus> ft=`date +%Y-%m-%d`
<sjd_zeus> #expdp db
<^k^> sjd_zeus:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<chongwish> sjd_zeus: 你的问题是什么？
<sjd_zeus> 这个是执行的脚本
<sjd_zeus> 同样的环境，另外一台机器上跑着挺好的
<gfxmode> sjd_zeus: f1 为 * 时表示每分钟都要执行 program，f2 为 * 时表示每小时都要执行程序，其馀类推
<sjd_zeus> * 01 * * * sh /dbbackup/exp.sh 表示每天01点执行呀
<wzssyqa> sjd_zeus: 所以要每天一点执行，要 1 *
<wzssyqa> sjd_zeus: 表示每天的一点的每一分钟
<sjd_zeus> 哦
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: 你明白了？
<sjd_zeus> 那应该是* 1 * * *才行？
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: 0 1 ***
<wzssyqa> sjd_zeus: 所以应该是 0 1 ＊ ＊＊
<sjd_zeus> thank
<onlylove_> http://www.techug.com/fast-data
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 快数据：大数据后的下一个热点？ | 程序师
<onlylove_> 又有的玩了
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42043
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 英特尔美光准备杀死机械硬盘
<onlylove_> 机械硬盘不会有速度衰减啊
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<onlylove_> K那个傻BOT真讨厌……
<onlylove_> 每天掉线
<onlylove_> lag就lag吧，还吓唬人
<chongwish> onlylove_: 你为何每天都这么悠闲
<eexpss> chongwish: onlylove_ 是他们公司的门卫工程师，专门检查妹子的。当然悠闲。
<iMadper> chongwish: 有钱就是这么任性
<iMadper> eexpss: 摸摸
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • 为什么源列表里的security被自动替换成官方的了呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466346 我在图形界面里让它自动给我选最快的镜像，后来设置成了ustc的源 但是发现sources.list里面security这一部分还是官方的 虽然可以手动改一下，但是很想知道为啥会这样呢 Code: de
<^k^>  ─> b http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/ubuntu/ trusty main universe restricted multiverse deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-security restri …
<^k^> onlylove_, 别怕，蛋定. `人机合一
<onlylove_> chongwish: 因为不会干活，只能发呆
<onlylove_> ^k^: 擦，让我踢一次，报上次KB的仇
<^k^> onlylove_, 我晚上自己退一次好了 `人机合一
<onlylove_> ^k^: 你晚上经常自己退
<^k^> onlylove_, 哪有 `人机合一
<onlylove_> ^k^: 自己看log去，不欺负你了
<onlylove_> ^k^: 今天事情多，忙去了
<^k^> 哦 `人机合一
<yunfan> onlylove_: tmd 火大啊  刚才发现android里一直有个进程 com.kunpeng.report 结果find 整个目录都没发现有对应的文件
<iMadper|Busy> > self.send (:exit)
<^k^> iMadper|Busy: => https://eval.in/226955
<onlylove_> 国内有很多开源项目，但是项目的质量并不高。我们去招聘的时候，很多人会把自己GitHub地址帖上去。我们上去一看，这个项目是两三年前做的，已 经不再维护，并且还只是个简单的练习项目。所以说，做开源的初衷很重要，你是为了什么去做这个项目？为了面试？为了吹牛？个人认为开源最大的一个驱动力是
<onlylove_> 解决真实的问题，而不是为了开源而开源。开源项目需要沉淀，需要静下心来持续跟进，把项目做深、做精。
 * chongwish 明天黑五
<onlylove_> 你们要买啥……
<iwwi> 宝贝涂涂看foi desenvolvido para Android por 世纪鲲鹏.
<chongwish> onlylove_: 我要买买买，哦，口袋没钱，我要看看看你们买买买
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你可以搜下kunpeng.com看看它作甚的
<^k^> onlylove_, .. 休息一下 ..  10:32
<alvin_rxg> Title: 二零一四ARPG页游巨作 (@ kunpeng.com)
<onlylove_> chongwish: 我从来没在黑五买东西，不过据说VPS有优惠
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你可以试下猎豹清理大师啥的……
<chongwish> onlylove_: 买买买，快去，我要看
<onlylove_> yunfan: 那些东西还是能凑合用下
<onlylove_> chongwish: 我么啥好买的
<chongwish> onlylove_: 土豪，该有的都有了，羡慕
<qiao> iMadper|Busy: busy 壕早～
<waressearcher2> is it chinese channel ?
<qiao> http://www.weibo.com/p/1001603781453275106261
<^k^> qiao: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<chongwish> waressearcher2: no
<lainme> adam8157: 今天寄生兽二集连播
<iMadper|Busy> qiao: .
<qiao> iMadper|Busy: onlylove_ imtxc mikecao huntxu ^^^
<waressearcher2> what is chinese channel for ubuntu ?
<iwwi> waressearcher2: 这里就是
<iMadper|Busy> waressearcher2: This one.
<onlylove_> chongwish: 不是该有的都有，是没心情玩
<onlylove_> chongwish: 我没房子
<waressearcher2> why is there so little people considering that chinese is the most abundant on people ?
<waressearcher2> and considering also that ubuntu is the most popular one
<waressearcher2> there should be at least 1.5million people in that channel
<^k^> onlylove_, .. 休息一下 ..  10:39
<iMadper|Busy> 2014年12月28日开始实行：①地面公交：10公里(含)内2元，10公里以上每加1元可乘5公里。②轨道交通：6公里(含)内3元；6-12公里(含)4元；12-22公里(含)5元；22-32公里(含)6元；32公里以上每加1元可乘20公里。
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我在手动搞  终于找到这鸟东西了 肯定是定制rom的人防进去的
<iMadper|Busy> 我擦, 这得涨工资了吧?
<yunfan> iMadper|Busy: 不知道他怎么计算工程里数
<yunfan> iMadper|Busy: 赶紧弄个地铁社交应用 让大家在路上换公交卡
<iMadper|Busy> yunfan: 限时啊
<iwwi> 公交公司应该至少4家，互相竞争吧？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你刷的别人家的rom啊？还是你装了奇奇怪怪的app
<yunfan> iMadper|Busy: 不可能按时间来 那地铁延误不是要陪你钱？
<yunfan> onlylove_: 当然是别人定制的rom了
<yunfan> onlylove_: tmd 以后要自己定制
<onlylove_> yunfan: 里程这个东西，基本是按哪里上车，哪里下车计算的
<onlylove_> yunfan: 至于延误，这个很少
<onlylove_> yunfan: 定制rom啊，我想很久了……
<onlylove_> yunfan: 小米的miui有个定制教程
<onlylove_> yunfan: 定制的问题在于能不能赶上原厂的rom针对硬件的很多优化，
<yunfan> onlylove_: 这个 kpreport到处都搜不到 看来背景很深
<yunfan> onlylove_: 所以我说按时间地点的可以钻空子
<yunfan> onlylove_: 假如你要从西二旗到中关村  我要去上地上班 那大家在某个站点换下公交卡还是很划算的
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我赶时间，没那兴趣钻空子，顺便说，我貌似是25KM
<onlylove_> yunfan: 还有，换卡这个属于上班族的吧，其他人貌似没这个想法，因为卡里余额不一样
<onlylove_> yunfan: 貌似超过100会有优惠，而且据说有月票
<onlylove_> yunfan: 当然，如果你说10号线……10号线环行以后，据说经常故障
<sjd_zeus> 还好我现在不坐地铁了
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: 买房了？
<sjd_zeus> 没有
<sjd_zeus> 搬家了而已
<sjd_zeus> 门口有公交车直达公司
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你不能专门办个卡？ 再说了 你难道不是上班族？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我等月票
<chongwish> yunfan: 人家天天闲逛，你知道是什么人了吧 cc onlylove_
<gfxmode> onlylove_: 北京票价涨了，相比深圳，还是很便宜。。。。
<chongwish> gfxmode: 你深圳的？
<gfxmode> chongwish: 嗯，我在深圳
<yunfan> onlylove_: 那个鸟东西好像是酷狗出的
<chongwish> gfxmode: 六个站 4 块钱，有点贵
<yunfan> 说事  是 酷果
<gfxmode> 公交交通像柴米油盐一样，是必需品；涨价后，不知道能不能带动工资上涨；不然压力更大了
<sjd_zeus> 我每天从昌平赶到四惠 1块钱公交+6块钱地铁，贵死了
<chongwish> gfxmode: 不能
<sjd_zeus> 来回就是14块，一个月22天班，需要308
<chongwish> sjd_zeus: 而且帝都空气差，血量只剩一半^-^
<sjd_zeus> 。。。。。。。。
<chongwish> sjd_zeus: 还有寿命直接减少 80 年^-^
<sjd_zeus> 打算骑车上班了
<imtxc> 早早早 iwwi chongwish qiao wzssyqa wangli onlylove_ sjd_zeus 射鸡蛋
<sjd_zeus> 18公里一个小时也能到了
<chongwish> sj
<wangli> imtxc, zao
<chongwish> sjd_zeus: 买床在公司啊
<chongwish> adam_magic_pack: 悟空，你为何如此调皮，一直改名字
<sjd_zeus> 公司有个小旅馆，加班的时候可以住住，总不能老住公司吧
<adam_magic_pack> chongwish: 你谁啊?
<sjd_zeus> 得回家看老婆孩子呀
<imtxc> 他是卖菜的 重庆烤鱼
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|Busy: 昨天的大哥各种打脸啊
<iMadper|Busy> adam_magic_pack: 哈哈哈哈
 * adam_magic_pack 搬完家还有一个月地铁才涨价 不开心啊
<imtxc> ....... 真要涨？
<imtxc> FW 老板
<iMadper|Busy> adam_magic_pack: 边儿呆着去!
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 真要涨
<chongwish> imtxc: 帝都再涨也就那样，贵不了多少
<imtxc> 开始在大家嘴里面抢食了？
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: 昌平到四惠？为何不住通州
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: http://news.163.com/14/1127/10/AC24FJE00001124J.html#fpopurl
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 北京地铁起步价改为3元 12月28日起执行_网易新闻中心
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 这以后出门麻烦大了
<sjd_zeus> onlylove_: 刚搬到通州不到1个月，O(∩_∩)O哈哈~，未雨绸缪呀
 * O0XX 该打算离开北京了..
<onlylove_> 优惠政策：每自然月内，乘客乘车使用市政交通一卡通支出累计满100元后，超出部分给予8折优惠;满150元后，超出部分给予5折优惠;支出累计达到400元后，不再享受打折优惠。地面公交调整方案：起步10公里内每人次2元，以后每增加5公里加价1元;一卡通普通卡刷卡实行5折优惠，学生卡刷卡实行2.5折优惠。
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 别的地方地铁更贵
<iMadper|Busy> 求remote
<iMadper|Busy> adam_magic_pack: 有的地方都不太需要地铁
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|Busy: 例如我现在
<onlylove_> 我想下，每天12块，然后超过100的话是10天
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 你以为只是地铁啊...
<onlylove_> 10天就是116块
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 我走路通勤...
<onlylove_> 按每月上班22天算
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 搬家吧
<onlylove_> 还有12天
<chongwish> O0XX: 有些地方的只有公交，公交还真不是一般贵
<sjd_zeus> 比如说，我现在公交就比地铁方便
<onlylove_> 还有34块超150
<sjd_zeus> 家门口到公司直达，走京通快速 比地铁方便多了
<sjd_zeus> 这么算的话，我308折算下来多少钱呢，有点糊涂了
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: iMadper|Busy 地铁涨价也是北京赶人计划的一部分吧, 好多人就是因为地铁便宜才住在很远的地方收支平衡
<onlylove_> 还可以坐四天超150
<iMadper|Busy> adam_magic_pack: 对, 而且就快把我赶走了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|Busy: ...
<iMadper|Busy> adam_magic_pack: 我现在只等remote了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: remote到手, 我就动身去珠海.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 哪来的remote?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 跳啊
<onlylove_> 到时候是116+38.4=154.4,还有8天
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 在帽帽, 哪儿还给remote啊
<onlylove_> 大概200多？
<maplebeats> iMadper: remote是什么
<iMadper> maplebeats: 是棒棒糖, 可以添
<iMadper> 舔
<maplebeats> 到底是什么呢
<iMadper> qiao: 你现在住哪儿啊?
<maplebeats> iMadper: 为什么去珠海，那有什么好的
<iMadper> maplebeats: 空气好
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 你可以理解为work from home
<iMadper> maplebeats: 吃饭好
<qiao> iMadper: 芍药居北里
<O0XX> iMadper: 珠海有金山和魅族
<maplebeats> 这么爽！
<iMadper> qiao: 哦, 上班3块钱而已啊
<maplebeats> iMadper: 怎么可能得到！
<iMadper> qiao: 羡慕.
<O0XX> iMadper: 可以去魅族折腾ut
<maplebeats> onlylove_: 我也要
<onlylove_> O0XX: 让kingsoft去死
<iMadper> O0XX: 不.
<qiao> iMadper: 啧啧，我做公交
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 找imadper去
<iMadper> O0XX: 不是长久之计
<O0XX> qiao:公交也涨了
<qiao> iMadper: 你这壕还在乎那1,2毛 ？
<onlylove_> O0XX: 开发个破游戏都找玩家当志愿测试
<iMadper> qiao: 单程5块钱啊
<qiao> O0XX: 也听说了。。
<qiao> iMadper: 一天也就10块大洋么。。
 * iMadper 去淘宝看看钢丝床, 考虑以后直接住公司, 省下地铁费
<iMadper> qiao: 也就10块? 你知道多辛苦才能赚10块钱?
<sjd_zeus> 一个月就能剩下一个钢丝床
<gfxmode> 挣钱如吃屎
<O0XX> iMadper: 口以，我正好放我桌子底下，发挥华为午休的精神
<iMadper> gfxmode: 花钱如拉稀
<qiao> iMadper: 不也就你2秒的工资么。。
<iMadper> qiao: ... ...
<O0XX> palomino|working: 破马数数
<iMadper> qiao: 贵老板又给你涨工资了吧
<qiao> iMadper: 这你都知道 ？！
<palomino|working> ...
<iMadper> qiao: 昂.
<palomino|working> 1 2 3 4 5...
<iMadper> qiao: 不然怎么留住你这个核心人物啊
<qiao> iMadper: 。。
<chongwish> iMadper: 2s ￥10，果然丧心病狂啊
<onlylove_> 你们这群丧病
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: autoproxy修改版能用是能用, 但是和新版firefox脱节了有点, 比如现在没有status bar, 我这vimperator用户没法方便的添加规则...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ... 有啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你啥版本的?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 20131215
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 对啊, 有啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我说现在firefox没有status bar
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: the addon bar 插件好用
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 哦, 明白了.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我还纳闷你怎么用那么旧的fx还有status bar...
<sjd_zeus> 请教个问题，google-chrome 的vmware  web client插件死活装不上去
<kandu> 等等， status bar 是啥? 我看看
<iMadper> kandu: 以前用 ctrl + / 能调出来, 默认在最最下面的一条
<stardiviner> autoproxy 现在没法订阅gfwlist阿，而且也无法自己添加规则，在某个打开的网页上enable后，在user custom里也没有显示。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教wubi安装ubuntu14.10的教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466349 我的目的是想win7和ubuntu双系统。 我已经下载好64位的14.10iso和相应的wubi.exe了，并且存放于同一个目录里。昨天运行wubi安装程序，重启后出现多启动的菜单，但是还没有完成安装。 后面怎么该怎么做
<^k^>  ─> 我不会，所以求一个wubi安装ubuntu 14.10的教程。 谢谢了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zengjun76 — 2014-11-27 11:39
<iMadper> stardiviner:用新版的 autoproxy
<stardiviner> iMadper: 在哪里有下在？ Mozilla addons？ 貌似没有更新阿
<iMadper> stardiviner: google 搜
<kandu> iMadper: 哦 4.0 之前的东西啊。我现在 C-/ 只 toggle addon bar 了
<adam_magic_pack> 掉了
<stardiviner> autoproxy重新安装后也是无用
<iMadper> stardiviner: 要用第三方修改版
<stardiviner> iMadper: 修改版有名字么？在google code上？
<iMadper> stardiviner:你查一下啊...
<stardiviner> iMadper: 哦
<iMadper> stardiviner:https://code.google.com/p/xthunder/downloads/detail?name=autoproxy20131215.xpi
<^k^> ⇪ ti: autoproxy20131215.xpi - xthunder - AutoProxy fixed bugs for Firefox 27+ - Manage popular downloaders with this Firefox extension - Google Project Hosting
<iMadper> stardiviner: 5秒搜到的....
<iMadper> stardiviner:我用的关键字是 :  fixed autoproxy
<stardiviner> iMadper: got it
<eexpss> 为啥不用系统的全局proxy嘛
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 穷, 买不起流量
<tcstory> 有哪位哥哥会js吗？我遇到问题了
<eexpss> 我代表 iMadper 鄙视你
<iMadper> eexpss: 境内网站, 走proxy慢很多啊.
<eexpss> 我自己写pac啊。 iMadper
<tcstory> http://segmentfault.com/q/1010000002392140
<^k^> ⇪ ti: javascript method called on incompatible Object - SegmentFault
<iMadper> eexpss: 麻烦.
 * adam_magic_pack 妈的 邮件有发错啦
<eexpss> 真没多少行。都是常用的。
<adam_magic_pack> 又
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 喜闻乐见.
 * imtxc 求 remote
 * O0XX 求 新offer
<imtxc> 以后敢坐一小时地铁的才能叫卡壕
<imtxc> 公交卡壕才是真的壕
<kandu> http://www.xiami.com/song/3103954  45秒开始到50秒有兹兹声。是音源问题还是我设备问题呢?
<^k^> kandu: ⇪ Ai Giochi Addio-Luciano Pavarotti, Ai Giochi AddioMP3下载,歌词下载 - 虾米音乐
<imtxc> 淘宝上什么时候开始卖学生卡？ 还是去人大门口看看 ？
<nyfair> bakaCirno: ⑨
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我每天上下班一个半小时的地铁，赶紧来膜拜
<kandu> 换了播放器和耳塞还是兹兹响..貌似音源问题
<if_e1se> 你们上班时间这么长的。一定都是下班早
<if_e1se> 都是壕
<iMadper> 北京越来越难了, 我得快去找个能remote的工作了
<if_e1se> 求remote
<iMadper> 上次看到remote岗位是个php的... 我还不会呢
<imtxc> onlylove_: 真·壕
<kandu> iMadper: qq 音乐如果不绿钻还行不?
<iMadper> kandu: 从来没用过.
<kandu> iMadper: 哦。刚问错了，本想问绿钻还行不
<iMadper> kandu: 绿钻是啥我都不知...
<kandu> iMadper: qq 钱多能播周杰伦，有点心动。不过昨天用 vigil 这张专辑对比了下虾米低质。背景细节都丢掉许多。没绿钻简直不能听
<kandu> iMadper: 就是 vip 能开高质
<iMadper> kandu: 恩, 都这样...
<iMadper> kandu: 我买的百度音乐的vip
<chongwish> imtxc: 同求 remote
<kandu> iMadper: 百度少南管。各有各缺陷
<iMadper> kandu: 昂....
<kandu> iMadper: 真想都买了vip，望望钱包，只能 T_T
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • gnome-shell-timer安装后不能启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466351 在哪里启动啊，ubuntu14.04 统计信息: 发表于 由 a5516322 — 2014-11-27 12:41
<nyfair> 谁跟我说说solidot跟华尔街日报版的新闻联播有什么区别？
<nyfair> 虾米vip不是可以下无损么？
<nyfair> 不过我逼格比较高，不搞这种网络音乐，直接买原盘然后搞姬会员区互助分享
<kandu> nyfair: 牛牛求包养
<lsjun> hello
<^k^> lsjun:点点点.  12:49
<lsjun> i install gnome-shell-timer  but it not show in  gnome shell panel in ubuntu 14.04  .
<nyfair> lsjun: fix it or shut up
<onlylove_> imtxc: 求个通州地区或者朝阳地区的工作，海淀或者西城的便宜住处也成
<jusss> 同求
<chongwish> jusss: 编译器大神，膜拜
<nyfair> jusss: 编译器大神，膜拜
 * nyfair 铜球
<jusss> chongwish: 拜错了，kandu才是
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kw=%BD%E4%BA%F4%CE%FC
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 戒呼吸吧_百度贴吧
<jusss> nyfair: 牛牛
<jusss> nyfair: 来啪啪
<chongwish> jusss: 先拜再说
<adam_mag1c_pack> nyfair: 牛牛求包养
<chongwish> jusss: 你写的是什么编译器？
<jusss> chongwish: 没有
<jusss> chongwish: kandu 写过，
<iMadper> onlylove_: 朝阳啊, 来敝公司啊
<onlylove_> iMadper: 肿么又是你，你不是在RAYCOM么！
<iMadper> onlylove_: 帽帽有两个office啊
<onlylove_> iMadper: 你TM不是在canonical么
<iMadper> onlylove_: canonical也在朝阳啊
<chongwish> http://baike.baidu.com/view/1057038.htm?fr=aladdin
<iMadper> onlylove_: 你来不来?
<^k^> chongwish: ⇪ 融科智地 _百度百科
<adam_mag1c_pack> 0_0
<onlylove_> chongwish: 这边说的raycom，特指中关村科学院南路2号raycom info park
<onlylove_> iMadper: 俩office功能不一样吧……
<onlylove_> iMadper: 过年再说，我等等看年终奖啥样
<iMadper> onlylove_: 啥时候发啊?
 * adam_mag1c_pack 求年终奖
<eexpss> imtxc:.
<maplebeats> 我已经预见我年终奖有多惨了
<iMadper> adam_mag1c_pack: 我拿过帽帽的年终奖, 大红包!
<adam_mag1c_pack> maplebeats: how so?
<onlylove_> iMadper: 我记得TI就是一个销售的OFFICE一个研发的OFFICE，销售的那些FTE搞个单片机都头大，研发的直接在画板
<iMadper> onlylove_: 不关心TI.
<imtxc> 年终奖是啥？
<^k^> imtxc: define:年终奖 |年终奖|的发放额度和形式一般由企业自己根据情况调整。好的|年终奖|办法要有较好的 考评指标、评价方法、发放规则等等相应的各项制度，可以有效激励员工，增加企业 ...
<adam_mag1c_pack> ^k^: 好评
<imtxc> ^k^: 你都有奖啊，，。
<O0XX> 阿蛋是啥？
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1566973
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 作大死：美国大学生野外遇黑熊 被袭击不忘拍照丢掉性命 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<chongwish> ^k^: 亚当是什么？
 * chongwish 年终奖就是那种免费加班 7 天的大奖吗
<O0XX> chongwish: 你那个是年终大惊喜
<^k^> imtxc, 如果你能有什么样的机器人会是什么？  14:15
<^k^> O0XX: define:阿蛋 not defined.
<O0XX> ^k^:太笨了你..silly B
<^k^> chongwish: define:`亚当 not defined.
<nyfair> http://www.quumii.com/videolist-id-17503.html
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 普京同志，开完会有种你别走,字幕, @趣觅，在线观看：
<imtxc> yoooooooooooooooooooo
<iMadper> cherrot: maplebeats: 贵司的pm实在是太天真了.
<imtxc> 现在 do 要邀请了人得别人充25$才有得奖励玩啊？
<adam_mag1c_pack> imtxc: .
<adam_mag1c_pack> imtxc: 但是被邀请人马上就有10$
<imtxc> adam_mag1c_pack: 恩，我以为还是充5倒激活就有呢，白费劲了
<nyfair> http://jinke.la/gov/src/1415178666857.jpg
<adam_mag1c_pack> imtxc: 我只拿到了一个人的25$ paypal refund
<imtxc> 我就拿到了 yunfan 的
<iMadper> 我拿到了 cherrot 的25
<cherrot> iMadper: 嘎？
<cherrot> iMadper: 怎么天真？
<cherrot> iMadper: 你拿到了我的肥皂钱？
 * imtxc 感恩 yunfan
<adam_mag1c_pack> iMadper: 还在等你的10$...
<nyfair> 卧槽，我也要25刀
 * imtxc 求请吃火鸡
<nyfair> adam_mag1c_pack: 老司机
<iMadper> cherrot: 看msg的链接
<iMadper> adam_mag1c_pack: 没戏了吧. 我现在100 + 刀
<nyfair> 老司机发钱啊
<imtxc> ......................
<nyfair> iMadper: 老司机
<imtxc> iMadper: vps 壕
<adam_mag1c_pack> ...........
<nyfair> imtxc: 老司机
 * adam_mag1c_pack 今天感恩节, 下楼吃蛋炒饭去
<nyfair> cherrot: 老司机
<^k^> imtxc:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<nyfair> adam_mag1c_pack: 老司机发钱
<imtxc> 啥玩意儿？
<imtxc> 为嘛给我 +q ？
<palomino|working> 传说中的lagbot吧 imtxc
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  14:30
<palomino|working> test failure
<jusss> ♡
<imtxc> You have credit $1.01
<imtxc> 惨啊，明天要再没有优惠码就没的玩了
<jusss> do?
<imtxc> 恩
<adam_mag1c_pack> imtxc: 我还有2.62$
<imtxc> adam_mag1c_pack: 你也是去年这时候薅的 10 + 50 吧
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<palomino|working> ...
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<palomino|working> why 凸 me
<adam_mag1c_pack> imtxc: 5+50
<imtxc> 我中间开了俩 droplets， 为了测一下新加皮主机的速度
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你才被加q，我曾经直接被KB
<^k^> roylez:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<imtxc> 蛤蛤
<imtxc> 蛤蛤蛤
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你跟 nyfair学坏了
<roylez> palomino|working: 心情舒畅
<palomino|working> ...
<imtxc> 哦， 是扎西啊，我以为是 onlylove_ 被 +q 了
<bakaCirno> 有实惠点的vps搭梯子吗
 * palomino|working 拿电锯把 roylez 的凸锯成口
<imtxc> bakaCirno: do 啊
<imtxc> bakaCirno: 来用我的尾巴
<onlylove_> imtxc: 滚粗
<freeflying>  roylez 乐乐
<bakaCirno> imtxc: 听说do容易封号阿
<imtxc> bakaCirno: 你老实用就不封
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你感恩节应该买个礼物给我
<imtxc> bakaCirno: 来来来，我的尾巴你得15, 你充25 我还得 25
<bakaCirno> imtxc: 搭梯子算老实么
<imtxc> bakaCirno: 你自己用就没人管你
<^k^> adam_mag1c_pack, 你多大了？  14:36
<jusss> good job
<imtxc> 我靠，玩大了
<jusss> well done
<imtxc> 这是个什么思路
<imtxc> bakaCirno: 来来来，用我的尾巴我得到25咱可以谈谈回扣
<cherrot> roylez: 哦哟
<bakaCirno> imtxc: 等我先把paypal搞定吧
<freeflying> adam_mag1c_pack: 今天没去陪CEO啊
<^k^> O0XX, .. 休息一下 ..  14:40
<imtxc> adam_mag1c_pack: 今天没去陪CEO啊
<chongwish> ^K^
<imtxc> bakaCirno: paypal 要怎么搞
<chongwish> ^k^
<imtxc> bakaCirno: 一分钟不就验证通过了么
<^k^> chongwish,
<^k^> chongwish,
<imtxc> 来来来
<bakaCirno> imtxc: 我也不知道，卡绑不上，明明是银联的
<imtxc> bakaCirno: 绑信用卡啊
<imtxc> bakaCirno: 别绑招行的卡，丫记账太慢
<bakaCirno> imtxc: 没信用卡，只有储蓄卡
<imtxc> 储蓄卡能付款？
<imtxc> bakaCirno: 那个汇率你抗不住
<imtxc> bakaCirno: 6.43
<sjd_zeus> 求推荐Linux游戏，要画面好的
<palomino|working> 地铁最后之光?
<bakaCirno> imtxc: 银联的应该都行吧，汇率会不同？
<sjd_zeus> 哪里有下载呀
<palomino|working> 目前大概最好的就是这个了吧
<palomino|working> 不知道。我steam上买的
<imtxc> bakaCirno: 你消费美子，你的银联卡又刷不出去美子，就得按人paypal的汇率玩
<imtxc> 黑着呢
<iMadper> bakaCirno: 没信用卡玩个毛... 找淘宝弄paypal充值. 汇率很好的, 5.99
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42054
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Fabrice Bellard被遗忘的LTE基站软件
<bakaCirno> imtxc: 我是懒得办信用卡，平时又少用
<onlylove_> imtxc: 喜闻乐见
<sjd_zeus> palomino|working: 有钱人，在steam上买游戏
<onlylove_> imtxc: happy listen happy see
<palomino|working> 趁夏季促销买的好像
<bakaCirno> sjd_zeus: steam又不算贵，买盒装的才是真壕
<palomino|working> 要么就是humble bundle促销买的
<palomino|working> 买时很便宜
<sjd_zeus> 我都是找免费的玩，O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<imtxc> 旗帜鲜明的支持频道第一壕是 happyaron ，频道 真·壕 是 palomino|working
<palomino|working> -_- imtxc
<sjd_zeus> Linux下有弹幕游戏吗
<palomino|working> 拿模拟器玩cave的吧...
<bakaCirno> 在arch吧看到一个py写的东方
<palomino|working> 怒首领蜂大往生
<bakaCirno> ubuntu源不知道有没有
<nyfair> tohou和cave不是一个风格吧
<lainme> sjd_zeus: 不知道小鸡入侵者算不算……
<happyaron> sjd_zeus: https://github.com/bigeagle/danmaQ
<^k^> ⇪ ti: wrong number of arguments (0 for 1..2)
<sjd_zeus> 刚下了个torchlight玩
<O0XX> iMadper: http://digi.163.com/14/1126/15/AC05V5PV001618JV.html
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 搜狗号码通iOS上线 国内首个免越狱防骚扰神器出世_网易数码
<happyaron> sjd_zeus: https://github.com/bigeagle/danmaQ
<^k^> ⇪ ti: wrong number of arguments (0 for 1..2)
<imtxc> 不越狱能的到来电号码？
<iMadper> O0XX: 用不到这东西...
<sjd_zeus> 其实我想找个cs玩玩
<iMadper> ut
<maplebeats> NND，新了个显示器，转接头没到。。。
<maplebeats> 那还玩个P
 * O0XX 第三帝国的军装确实帅..
<kandu> sjd_zeus: 现在在打折啊 http://store.steampowered.com/sub/54030/  赶紧入手
<_kk_> kandu: ⇪ Save 66% on Counter-Strike Complete on Steam 价格:$19.96
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: 一起一起
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: 干嘛不玩csol
<nyfair> steam这流氓软件
<sjd_zeus> nyfair: csol?
<sjd_zeus> csol可以在Linux下玩？我现在没有windows系统了
<nyfair> 这代码写的好烂
<nyfair> 弹幕碰撞检测渣得不能直视
<nyfair> 就这种垃圾也能上清华？
 * nyfair 就一句话，YYC上不了50亿的蠢货不要写stg游戏污染大众
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • 如何备份MySQL数据库 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466355 网站数据对我们对站长来说都是最宝贵的，我们平时应该养成良好的备份数据的习惯。这样可使我们数据库崩溃造成的损失大大降低。 　　在MySQL中进行数据备份的方法有两种： 　1. mysqlhotcopy 　　这个命令会在
<^k^>  ─> 拷贝文件之前会把表锁住，并把数据同步到数据文件中，以避免拷贝到不完整的数据文件，是最安全快捷的 …
<happyaron> nyfair: 牛牛姐，啥叫碰撞检测
<happyaron> bigeagle_xd: ^^
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: mame模拟器
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: 怒首领蜂
<kandu> nyfair: 牛牛快来啊。指教一下我们这些后生晚辈啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 你玩lol, 知道啥叫卡位不?~
<happyaron> iMadper: 问cherrot吧
<iMadper> happyaron: 我只是想说, 那就是碰撞检测...
<happyaron> iMadper: 哦
<happyaron> iMadper: 但lol里卡位效果不明显啊
<happyaron> xD
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<kandu> iMadper: 屁，在牛牛眼中，lol 那才算不上碰撞检测。最多算是渣渣的碰撞胡猜
<nyfair> 我来带你
<happyaron> nyfair: 好呀好呀
<happyaron> nyfair: 哪服的我去注册小号
 * happyaron 坑队友没商量
<nyfair> 我s2那会儿就不玩了
<kandu> nyfair: 牛牛我们来玩 sc2 不?
<nyfair> 不玩，最近我在玩洛奇英雄传，你们来不来
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  15:20
<iMadper> kandu: 说得对.
<iMadper> happyaron: 哦, 我没玩过.
<sjd_zeus> dota 2好了
<palomino|exhaust> :O steam感恩节促销开始了
<sjd_zeus> 不过dota 2很大很大
<sjd_zeus> 7G+
<sjd_zeus> 小水管得下半天
<gfrog> O0XX: 我这个破安卓，去掉了hosts里那坨坨玩意还是不行，就是刷不出图儿
<O0XX> gfrog: 你进去ping一下
<O0XX> gfrog: 不一定是谁给拦了呢
<gfrog> O0XX: ping没问题
<gfrog> O0XX: 水果用同样的wifi和vpn就没问题
<gfrog> O0XX: 我都开始怀疑mtu了
<O0XX> gfrog: 那还是你那边有什么地方给拦了吧...手机那边
<gfrog> O0XX: 断开vpn就刷图无压力了
<gfrog> O0XX: 开vpn，微博都刷不出图
<O0XX> gfrog: 那咋听也是vpn的问题
<gfrog> O0XX: 听起来是，不过不太熟安卓的vpn设置，丫没改的地方啊
<nyfair> dota2这屎黄和油漆绿的配色你们也受得了？
<nyfair> 棒子网游甲天下
<adam_mag1c_pack> freeflying: imtxc 在家吃蛋炒饭, 没去办公室
<adam_mag1c_pack> gfrog: 晚上从哪走?
<imtxc> 啥情况
<imtxc> 咋一直ban我
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是, 这是-b, 小k过段时间会给自己+b的人-b的. 虽然我之前手动帮你-b了, 小k还会做一次.
<imtxc> iMadper: 那这么说来，kk 给我ban了一小时？
<iMadper> imtxc: 应该是.
<eexpss> 啥状况。这么好玩
<sjd_zeus> 有公司招打杂的吗？不会写代码哦
<iMadper> eexpss: 你是写scala的?
<eexpss> adam_mag1c_pack:你这破nick太长了。
<eexpss> iMadper:不会这
<iMadper> eexpss:  adam_mag1c_pack 说你会啊
<iMadper> eexpss: adam_mag1c_pack 说你会, 你就得会!
<eexpss> perl才会
<iMadper> eexpss: 不会赶紧去学!
<eexpss> 学了干嘛呢？可以长胖？
<iMadper> eexpss: 谁知道呢
<eexpss> 把蛋蛋送过来，我揍一顿再学。
<eexpss> http://imagebin.org/324706
<adam_mag1c_pack> iMadper: 我记错了, 他是vala
<eexpss> 唉，这才说对。。
<iMadper> adam_mag1c_pack: 怎么可能, 你不能记错
<iMadper> adam_mag1c_pack: 你说是scala, 那就是scala, 一定是ee记错了!
<eexpss> 恩。记错就不是蛋蛋，是蛋糕。
<eexpss> 好吧，我记错了。
<eexpss> adam_mag1c_pack:你的破nick，好影响排版的呢
<adam_mag1c_pack> iMadper: 我这门口的京客隆没有菜刀, 没有刀叉, 没有塑料菜板, 没有盘子...
<eexpss> imtxc:看截图没。http://imagebin.org/324706
<adam_mag1c_pack> iMadper: 牛排得等周末了...
<eexpss> iMadper: 把蛋糕踢了吧。
<eexpss> 那么长的尾巴。
<adam_mag1c_pack> eexpss: 可怜
<iMadper> adam_mag1c_pack: 你去的是国美吧
<iMadper> adam_mag1c_pack: 或者, 你去的是天上人间. 人家只有蜡烛和妹子. 别的不卖
<iMadper> eexpss: 为啥?
<iMadper> eexpss: ...
<gfrog> adam_mag1c_pack: 哪都ok
<eexpss> 啥。蛋蛋咋了
<eexpss> 玩sm?
<gfrog> O0XX: openwrt可以做几个虚拟ap/client出来么？
<O0XX> gfrog: 你的支持vlan?
<imtxc> eexpss: 手机太费电，我玩不动了
<gfrog> O0XX: 还要看设备么？ 703n支持不？
<O0XX> gfrog: 703n不支持
<O0XX> gfrog: 可以用macvlan分离多个eth
<O0XX> gfrog: 分离多个wlan我还没试过
<eexpss> imtxc: 唉。摸摸宅男
<eexpss> 摸摸乐乐鸵。 roylez_
 * imtxc 又断网。。 下线
<gfrog> O0XX: 我想做个那种中继wifi然后透明翻墙的设备
<O0XX> gfrog: 你是说这东西做ap同时做wifi client?
<gfrog> O0XX: yep
<O0XX> gfrog: 说实话，理论上行，但是我试过，很不稳定
<O0XX> gfrog: 这个芯片是支持这个功能的
<gfrog> O0XX: 应该主要是中继不稳定吧？
<gfrog> O0XX: 目测可行方案就是俩路由拿网线串起来一个做ap一个做client
<O0XX> gfrog: 这个芯片宣称是支持双vap的
<onlylove_> O0XX: wifi壕
<gfrog> O0XX: 嗯，就看稳定不稳定了……
<gfrog> O0XX: 720那种带usb的，不知道插个usb 无线网卡能不能认出来
<O0XX> gfrog: 需要装kmod
<O0XX> gfrog: 有驱动问题不大
<gfrog> O0XX: 那就弄720做这个呗
<O0XX> gfrog: 703n不是也有usb么？
<gfrog> O0XX: 纳尼？
<gfrog> O0XX: 搞撒
<O0XX> gfrog: FWR171-3G
<O0XX> gfrog: http://item.jd.com/533588.html
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 【迅捷FWR171-3G】迅捷（FAST）FWR171-3G 150M迷你型3G路由器【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:-1
<O0XX> gfrog: 价格便宜量又足
<gfrog> O0XX: 哦，好吧，马甲有usb
<gfrog> O0XX: 京东木货了
<O0XX> gfrog: 万能的淘宝
<jusss> nyfair: 碰撞检测指的是碰撞体积？
<jusss> war3那种？
<nyfair> jusss: 不是，就是中弹判定，延伸出去还有擦弹判定和奖励
<nyfair> dota2那种算个狗屁碰撞体积啊，就是平面方块检测
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 如何在14.04下安装canon LBP2900打印机驱动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466358 下载驱动2.60版本后安装成功后还是无法打印。 统计信息: 发表于 由 birdzj-1978 — 2014-11-27 16:04
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|exhaust
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|exhaust
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|exhaust
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|exhaust
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<adam_mag1c_pack> roylez: .. .. ..
<adam_mag1c_pack> roylez: 乐乐
<adam_mag1c_pack> gfrog: 你啥破网
<gfrog> adam_mag1c_pack: 办公室网啊
<gfrog> adam_mag1c_pack: 你要做咩？
<adam_mag1c_pack> gfrog: rh的?
<gfrog> adam_mag1c_pack: …… 咋可能
<adam_mag1c_pack> gfrog: 你怎么到处流窜
<gfrog> adam_mag1c_pack: 啥？
<gfrog> adam_mag1c_pack: iMadper 感恩节，晚上吃火鸡去啊
<gfrog> O0XX: 你能吃不？
<O0XX> gfrog: 火鸡？
<gfrog> O0XX: yep
<adam_mag1c_pack> gfrog: 壕
<iMadper> gfrog: 啥破节? 不过
<gfrog> iMadper: ……
<iMadper> 火鸡不好吃...
<gfrog> iMadper: 我喜欢火鸡腿
<iMadper> gfrog: 黑五是个节, 感恩节是个毛?
<eexpss> iMadper: +
<eexpss> 火鸡好丑的
<billyway> gfrog, ping
<gfrog> billyway: pm
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1565717
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 【reddit“浴中沉思”版块】这是这两个月来的脑洞，请组织收好！翻译by@fall_ark - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  16:42
<jusss> 过了个电梯竟然没掉线
<jusss> 这电梯速度果然快
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  16:48
<jusss> is there anyone here?
<jusss`> test
<^k^> jusss`:点点点.  16:53
<jusss`> blabla
<jusss`> bla
<jusss`> onlylove_: ping
<onlylove_> jusss`: pong
<jusss`> onlylove_: nat,把本地计算机a的某个端口映射到局域网内其它计算机b上,发给a的包里面会包含一个地址和端口吗？
<jusss`> onlylove_: 这个a会把包发给b,会发给b的哪个端口？
<jiero>  adam_mag1c_pack 晒妹子送的炒饭吗？
<diggzhang> hello,hackers!
<adam_mag1c_pack> jiero: ...
<adam_mag1c_pack> jiero: 中国人感恩节要吃炒饭
<jiero> adam_mag1c_pack:  为啥？我都不知道是感恩节，我啥节都不过。。。
<adam_mag1c_pack> jiero: 佛曰不可说
<jusss`> adam_mag1c_pack: 比如a是一个网关，映射了a的端口31到b,然后发给a的端口31的包，a会发给b的哪个端口？
<nyfair> jusss: 上交换机
<adam_mag1c_pack> jusss`: 31
<adam_mag1c_pack> 我猜的
<jiero> ... adam_mag1c_pack  耐不住了，晚上又要去吃别家的炒饭了。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 你就没说清楚.
<iMadper> jusss`: b的哪个端口被映射到a的31端口了?
 * gfrog ^ RH出口又掉线了，啊哈哈 cc adam_mag1c_pack 
<jusss> iMadper: 路由器上映射，没有指定b的端口的选项
<iMadper> gfrog: 只有你吧, 我怎么不掉...
<jusss> nyfair: 没有交换机
<gfrog> iMadper: 抬头
<adam_mag1c_pack> gfrog: 只是办公室的吧, 我就没掉
<gfrog> adam_mag1c_pack: 莫闹
<iMadper> gfrog: 抬头?
 * adam_mag1c_pack 刚睡着了
<gfrog> iMadper: 对了， 中午看到贵组的那个senior了
<iMadper> gfrog: 哪个? lq?
<gfrog> iMadper: yep
<iMadper> gfrog: 昂.
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 你别闹
<diggzhang> NAT?
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 周末要做牛排
<jusss> nyfair: iMadper ,是我理解错了？
 * adam_magic_pack 黄油真尼玛贵
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  . . . 好吧。补脑了。
<jusss> nat必须地址端口指定地址端口？
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  噢。是牛排招待呀。
<O0XX> iMadper: 贵组有senior?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: http://item.jd.com/1212565451.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 好易家澳洲西冷牛排 家庭牛排150g/片 腌制牛排 送黄油酱汁【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东 价格:18.80
<jusss> O0XX: 大侠给我讲讲nat
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 自带黄油和佐料
<diggzhang> you may talk about PAT
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 卧槽...
<diggzhang> Port Address Trans
<jusss> diggzhang: napt
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我买了4包在冰箱里冻着呢
<diggzhang> yep!
<O0XX> jusss:  [næt]
<diggzhang> =_=
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 这么便宜 好吃么?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 太小块了吧
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 还没来得及吃呢, 你也知道, 我家牛肉/羊腿几十斤呢
<O0XX> jusss: 不行就这个 http://res.iciba.com/resource/amp3/0/0/d9/33/d933df149c62be04ea54d3a9bfb0372c.mp3
<^k^> ⇪ ti: type=audio/mpeg ; 长度=3.19 kiB
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 这个是刚买的, 还没吃.
<O0XX> jusss: 最正宗的nat
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我本来准备骑车去打球那里那个菜市场买的, 结果 gfrog 说要请吃火鸡, 就没去
<O0XX> gfrog: 求请吃火鸡
<kandu> palomino|exhaust: 这次促销打算入什么呢?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 昂.
<jiero> iMadper:  。。。真厉害。
<jusss> O0XX: napt就是一个地址端口对应一个地址端口，对吧？
<O0XX> jusss: npt, nat, apt我都知道...这个不知道
 * jusss 我以前一直很困惑tp-link的路由器的nat为啥是一个端口映射一个地址但没有指定那个地址的端口
<jusss> O0XX: 是不是tplink偷工减料了
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 给你换端口的话服务还能连得上么? 有些问题思考一下逻辑就知道了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 没火鸡那就吃烤鸭算了 cc O0XX
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 大董大董大董
<alvin_rxg> jusss: http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2766
<^k^> ⇪ ti: RFC 2766 - Network Address Translation - Protocol Translation (NAT-PT)
<gfrog> O0XX: 用过 Tasker么？ cc adam_magic_pack
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 三元桥全聚德也不错, 在那和高中妹子吃的北京第一次烤鸭
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 那是哪？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 那是啥?
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 然后呢？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 安卓版ifttt
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 可以吧，我让nginx去监听24端口，然后让路由把80端口的发达我nginx的24端口上，不也还是可以正常工作吗
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: Moto自带一个叫Smart Actions的app, 各种规则触发
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 触发之后能执行shell cmd么？
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 烧了
<alvin_rxg> dns jusss
<jusss> alvin_rxg: dns咋了
 * nyfair 忽然想起好久没吃烤鸭了，今天要吃
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 煤老板请我
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 没那么猛好像
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 思路不同于常人啊
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 煤老板请我
<jiero> nyfair: 你们。。。
<onlylove_> ranorex个傻逼程序
 * jiero 知道今天晚上吃肯定满满当当的。
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 我说的那个是错的？不可以实现？
 * chongwish bsd 有什么好的 vpn 客户端？
<happyaron> chongwish: vpnc
<chongwish> happyaron: 有什么比较炫酷，比较方便，比较傻瓜，比较灵动，比较可爱，比较碉堡的客户端吗？
<iMadper> chongwish: 机票.
<happyaron> chongwish: 机票
<happyaron> iMadper: 为你点赞
<iMadper> happyaron: 谢谢.  :-)
<chongwish> happyaron: 谢谢奔走相告T-T
<chongwish> iMadper: 谢谢奔走相告T-T
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 没看懂
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 他想要个方便的, 能直接看墙外视频的方法. 坐飞机去米国啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 哦
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 然后还能被墙? lol~
 * chongwish 我要学游泳，横渡太平洋，到现实的彼端，梦想的开端
<iMadper> chongwish: 不用这么麻烦.
<iMadper> chongwish: 走路去俄罗斯就行了.
<iMadper> chongwish: 不过边境有几只普京虎, 你要小心一些.
<chongwish> iMadper: 买把刀，投胎快一点T-T
<iMadper> chongwish: 别闹了, 我坏事干这么多, 极有可能直接下地狱永世不得超生, 所以, 死之前要多活几天
<chongwish> iMadper: 中国地大，结果每次投胎都是落到天朝T-T
 * iMadper 推荐个好片子: 冰冷热带鱼
<chongwish> iMadper: 热带鱼真的好漂亮，色彩斑斓
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 热的带鱼?
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 其实是冷的
<imtxc> iMadper: 大坑啊少年
<iMadper> imtxc: ??
<imtxc> iMadper: vultr 只有 200G/m
<iMadper> imtxc: 不够?
<imtxc> iMadper: 这？ 有得玩不
<imtxc> iMadper: do 可是 1000
<gfrog> happyaron: adam_magic_pack 我U的server版本默认开lvm么？
<iMadper> imtxc: vultr也是1000啊
<imtxc> 两个人用的话，玄吧？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 母鸡
<imtxc> iMadper: 5 刀那个 200
<iMadper> imtxc: 1000啊, 我正在看啊
<chongwish> imtxc: 壕啊，多少钱 200G/m？
<iMadper> imtxc: https://www.vultr.com/pricing/ 点monthly
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ wrong number of arguments (0 for 1..2)
<imtxc> iMadper: 扯，截图
<imtxc> 我靠
<imtxc> 这这样
<adam_magic_pack> 1000G
<imtxc> 咋这样
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 你别选澳大利亚机房啊
<iMadper> imtxc: http://imagebin.org/324711
<adam_magic_pack>  Overage is priced at $0.02/GB in North America, $0.02/GB Europe, $0.05/GB in Tokyo and $0.10/GB for Australia.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 哦... ... ...
<chongwish> imtxc: 是 vps，还是什么？
<imtxc> 哦
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 位置不一样
<imtxc> 我选的热的
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 热的流量贵啊
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 渣渣
<iMadper> imtxc: 快吗?
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 晚上哪吃？
<gfrog> iMadper: 去不？
<gfrog> O0XX: 去不？
<gfrog> happyaron: 去不？
<iMadper> gfrog: 去不了, 得回家吃.
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 确定聚餐我就现在过去公司
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42060
<nyfair> http://www.sarft.gov.cn/articles/2014/11/27/20141127143826180126.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 广电总局禁止使用人艰不拆
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 总局发出《关于广播电视节目和广告中 规范使用国家通用语言文字的通知》
<iMadper> gfrog: 乃们多吃.
 * adam_magic_pack 洗碗去
<iMadper> imtxc: 快不快啊, 我等你回复我, 我就下班了啊!
<nyfair> solidot果然是给傻逼们看得新闻联播啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 来撒
<gfrog> iMadper: 回家给妹纸做饭么？
<O0XX> gfrog: 我都行，关键是哪吃
<iMadper> gfrog: 不是, 不过说好了我老妈今晚给我蒸包子吃...
<gfrog> O0XX: 让地主 adam_magic_pack 找地儿
<gfrog> iMadper: 啧啧
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 煤老板请我吃饭
<iMadper> imtxc: nnnd, 你弄完了之后告诉我网速, 老子得下班了, 等不起了...
 * O0XX 啧啧
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我可不知道, 出门骑车去公司
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 确认一下 你是在亮马桥那个办公室吧
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 艹
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 那还能是哪
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 被你和imadper搞糊涂了
 * adam_magic_pack 出门
<jiero> onlylove_:  http://www.leiphone.com/news/201411/TDpHMv9adCqAS3sw.html
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 雷军1亿元投资新项目：YOU+国际青年公寓 | 雷锋网
<imtxc> 吃饭去了，刚回来
<maoxuan> 真有活人在呢
<maoxuan> 谁知道网络共享咋才能显示中文？
<imtxc> 不要私聊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 来了没啊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • DHCP 不能获取ipv4 地址 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466359 以太网连接时 DHCPv4 不能获取ipv4 地址 统计信息: 发表于 由 ifplusor — 2014-11-27 17:44
<jusss> 我擦
<jusss> 12306变了
<jusss> 我就擦了
<jusss> 傻逼呀
<jusss> 字幕站干掉了，12306也变傻了，脑残呀
<ShaMoon> 变成啥样了?俺去瞅瞅.
<jusss> 从来没见过这么傻b的改版
<jusss> 天朝gov, 我干你祖宗
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 机房稳压电源显示110V电压也可以开机运行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466360 10年前的稳压电源15KVA，不知道是显示错误还是电脑可以自适应？ ALIM4230.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2014-11-27 19:16
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 误点通知栏：不再显示此消息，如何恢复？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466361 如题，使用的是XUBUNTU，在连接VPN时，提示连接错误。误单击到“不再显示此消息”按钮，应该如何恢复提示呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 primes — 2014-11-27 19:25
<langxm> 我在本地ubuntu的终端用myql名ing连接远程mysql数据
<langxm> 如何执行本地的sql文件啊
<tryit> ubuntu下有哪些带标签页的pdf阅读器？
<gfxmode_> tryit: evince
<gfxmode_> tryit: Foxit带，有Linux版本的
<PaulVern> Is it possible to sign up to wechat without a mobile number?
<chasebag> PaulVern: sure. you need a qq account.
<abc-phone> 测试
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  20:26
<PaulVern> chasebag, I tried signing up for qq.  They want a mobile number too.
<PaulVern> "Abnormal activities from your IP. Please continue after completing mobile verification."
<chasebag> PaulVern: then I have no idea.  :-(
<PaulVern> :(
<PaulVern> does Skype work okay in China?
<chasebag> PaulVern: sure.
<chasebag> PaulVern: I use it often.
<PaulVern> chasebag, thanks, I'll just us skype then.  Couldn't use Google Hangouts last time I was there
<PaulVern> chasebag, someone told me I need to use wechat there
<chasebag> PaulVern: wechat is really a good IM.
<chasebag> PaulVern: yes. Most of google services do not work well in China.
<PaulVern> chasebag, I noticed.  Luckily google maps worked okay for me
<chasebag> PaulVern: aha? doesn't work well for me...
<chasebag> PaulVern: However there are many map app.
<PaulVern> chasebag, what is a good map app with an English interface?
<chasebag> PaulVern: not sure. I never tried English interface... maybe bing map has multiple languages.
<stardiviner> 有什么办法下载stream流的视频么？http://www.letv.com/ptv/vplay/20964028.html
<^k^> stardiviner: ⇪ 陈虹《白桦林》-中国梦之声第二季1019- 在线观看 - 乐视网
<chasebag> 一堆插件可以
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: flvcd.com // firefox flashget // chrome download video... :-/
<alvin_rxg> flashgot ? ö_Ö
<jusss> alvin_rxg: sexhot
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: thanks
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/33885.html 皮鞋 : 两个傻子想开一家鞋店,有人告诉他们最好的皮鞋是鳄鱼的。 于是两个傻子就去河边捕捞鳄鱼。 大约捕捉了50只,其中一个傻子说:再捕一只吧,如果它还是没穿鞋,那就算了。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 有图，打印机状态显示正常，也清洗过2次喷头，但不能打印黑色，求帮忙！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466364 下面是打印机的墨盒状态： 打印机.jpg 显示是正常的，但打印测试页时，不显示黑色的， 是我的什么地方设置错了么？ 是不是需要初始化一下打印机设置
<^k^>  ─> ？ 还是驱动的问题。 打印要则 hp 4258 统计信息: 发表于 由 arserangel — 2014-11-27 22:29
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • wifi已通过硬件开关禁止 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466365 我电脑是宏碁E1-572G，安装win7旗舰+Ubuntu14.10双系统。 装Ubuntu的时候WiFi是可以连接的，安装完成重启后就是这样了，但win7下无线是正常的。后来把Ubuntu卸了换成centos6.6（之前可以连无线的），安装过程和
<^k^>  ─> 之前一样，但无线也连不上，也是已被硬件开关禁止。 可这个笔记本无线没有硬件开关，再win7下是用组合 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 用dnsmasq更改DNS后，上网还是卡怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466366 双系统，WIN7上网看直播非常流畅。现在新装的Ubuntu14.04 LTS 用dnsmasq 把DNS改成8.8.8.8 之后 还是和修改前的127.0.0.1一样卡。尤其看斗鱼直播，声音很流畅，但是画面完全不动。 是DNS设置不对，
<^k^>  ─> 还是别的什么原因？请指教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 skyiys — 2014-11-27 22:39
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ ee阿姨
<wzssyqa> day changed again
<kandu> wzssyqa: 袜子早
<jiero>  wzssyqa 袜子晚安
<kandu> jiero: 罗杰早
<jiero> kandu:  看嘟嘟
<jiero> kandu: 我要去哪里呢。去杭州么
<wzssyqa> kandu: 早
<jiero> wzssyqa:  其实你知道吗，我喜欢的人，我会记不住她的容貌。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 我是脸盲，谁的脸我都记不住
<jiero> wzssyqa:  我能大概记起来。
<wzssyqa> kandu: 也是夜猫子啊
<kandu> wzssyqa: 哦，写东西忘看时间。
 * kandu 赶紧 zzz
<jiero> wzssyqa:  看到了喜欢的孩子的照片 - 哈哈，世界上有更多喜欢的人就好了
<wzssyqa> jiero: 多去接触，喜欢的就能更多了
<jiero> wzssyqa:  对呀。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-11-28
<iorikyox> 大家好，我又来请教了
<iorikyox> 最近使用debian发现，不同挂载间移动小文件，比如txt，一次移动10个以上，为何磁盘要很久才能完成？
<iorikyox> 我不知道这个问题是不是能在nautilus的wiki中查到，但最近确实感觉到，这点很麻烦
<sennn> 你好
<GODDOG> .
<sennn> ..
<GODDOG> sennn: 好无聊
<sennn> 是啊
<KAO> 无聊到爆，都干什么呢
<GODDOG> sennn: 背单词吧 现在 #ubuntu很热闹呢
<sennn> 好吧
<GODDOG> 陪妹子泡图书馆
<KAO> 真是幸福的孩子，今天感恩节呀
<sennn> sennn,表示獨自坐在辦公室
<GODDOG> KAO: 国内是昨天
<sennn> 都感恩
<sennn> 爲嘛呢?
<KAO> 我这边是今天，我家里没菜了，餐馆也关门了，感恩节在家饿肚子吧
<GODDOG> KAO: 不准确 应给说是东八区
<sennn> 靠
<GODDOG> KAO: 自己搞点炖个牛肉什么的
<KAO> 失误，本以为会有中餐馆开门的，没想到也关门
<sennn> 好
<KAO> 冰箱只有可乐和啤酒，还有薯片，泡面
<GODDOG> KAO: 翻翻冰箱
<GODDOG> KAO: lol
<KAO> 去年圣诞节，也一样，我饿了一天，第二天出门吃火锅去了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • linux-qt-动态链接库读取函数dlopen错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466368 错误提示:-1: 错误:func.o: undefined reference to symbol 'dlopen@@GLIBC_2.1' /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libdl.so.2:-1: 错误:error adding symbols: DSO missing from command line :-1: 错误:collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status 网上有说在gcc编译选项里
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu链接路由器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466369 我装的是ubuntu12.04 上网用的是路由器分出来的网线 在windows下插上就直接能上网了，而在ubuntu中插上网线 将有线连接设置成DPCH（好像是叫这个） 显示是链接了 但是还是打不开网页 在命令窗提下查看ip，
<^k^>  ─> ip也是不对的 请问有人知道这个怎么解决吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 梦绘唐朝 — 2014-11-28 9:00
<jusss> 12306真会开玩笑 http://www.12306.cn/mormhweb/zxdt/201411/t20141127_2321.html
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 铁路客户服务中心--关于12306互联网售票恢复的通知
<jusss> http://www.12306.cn/mormhweb/zxdt/201411/t20141126_2316.html
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 铁路客户服务中心--关于调整互联网、电话订票起售时间的公告
<jusss> 刚才终于又能网上买票了，马上买了张
<sjd_zeus> test
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点.  09:05
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  09:30
<jusss> onlylove_: 早上好
 * jiero 谢谢 Destine，发现我特别喜欢语言冒犯自己喜欢的人，是病态。
<Destine> jiero, 其实不会。
<Destine> jiero, 别想多了。
<onlylove_> Destine: 别安慰他了
<Destine> onlylove_, 我没有啊，我其实觉得真的还好，在我的朋友里他不算烦人的。
<jiero> Destine:  ...
<gfrog> eexpss: 渣神
<chongwish> Destine: 第二^_^
<gfrog> eexpss: 渣神的安得猴上用tasker嘛？
<onlylove_> Destine: 你的朋友圈都啥人啊……
<Destine> onlylove_, 各种妹子？
<eexpss> gfrog: 不。那是害人的破东西
<gfrog> eexpss: 怎么说？
<onlylove_> Destine: 反正，安慰 jiero = 自杀 你自己考虑
<jiero> onlylove_:  .j. 快自杀成功了？
<eexpss> 搞的乱七八糟的。一点都不好用，可选功能也不爽。
<Destine> onlylove_, 你这么说多不好。
<eexpss> 实用的功能没几个
<onlylove_> Destine: 难道不是事实？
<Destine> onlylove_, 哦，你说真的？我不觉得安慰他等于自杀。
<gfrog> eexpss: AutomateIt呢？
<chongwish> Destine: 你不觉得还要问，难道不是也在怀疑^-^
<eexpss> gfrog:我要一键能设置这些的：关2G+wifi，清理内存，调用一键杀内存进程的，然后锁屏。
<chongwish> Destine: 好腹黑的人儿啊
<Destine> chongwish, 我以为他是在开玩笑呢。
<Destine> chongwish, 嗯？怎么就腹黑了？
<gfrog> eexpss: 好奇怪的需求
<chongwish> Destine: ^-^
<gfrog> eexpss: 你的内存很小？
<eexpss> gfrog: 这表示休息模式啊。最省电。
<Destine> chongwish, 你们都觉得安慰罗姐姐是在自杀？
<eexpss> cm11带了模式，只是设置没这么多。
<eexpss> 坐等cm12自带
<chongwish> Destine: 没有，一个人在说，变成两个人在说^-^
<Destine> chongwish, 罗姐姐人挺好的，你见过面么？
<chongwish> Destine: 木有^-^!，我对男的没有兴趣，小伙子加油哦~-~!
<Destine> chongwish, 小伙子？
<chongwish> Destine: 你呀，真笨^-^
<jiero> chongwish:  。。。悦姐姐是女孩子
<Destine> chongwish, 。。。
<Destine> chongwish, 我要对罗姐姐有想法早就有了，不用等到现在。
<chongwish> jiero: 居然还有女的在这里^-^
<chongwish> Destine: 好厉害的感觉啊^-^
<Destine> chongwish, 我一直都在这里，还挺多年了。
<chongwish> Destine: 暴露年龄了^-^悦阿姨
<imtxc> 早啊
<Destine> jiero, ^你说我说 chongwish 什么好？
<Destine> imtxc, 早。
<chongwish> imtxc: 卡壕早^-^
<imtxc> chongwish: Destine 是小萝莉
<Destine> imtxc, 小。。。小。。。小萝莉？！
<chongwish> imtxc: 你这样对人不尊重^-^
<imtxc> chongwish: 御姐？
<chongwish> imtxc: 阿姨^-^
<imtxc> chongwish: 少年，劝你一句，人有 op， 分分种 ban 你
<chongwish> imtxc: *-*
 * Destine 是不是该配合地戴上帽子？
<chongwish> Destine: 我刚才说的都是在自言自语，我什么都不知道*-*
<Destine> ...
<CharlAnders> 出来聊天
<jusss> onlylove_: +10086 & +10010 安慰 jiero = 自杀
 * imtxc 等 do 的优惠码等到花都谢了
 * jusss 2代的思想你们不懂
<jusss> eexpss: 教我怎么做recovery.img
<jiero> Destine:  .  戴帽子还是算了噢 :)
<CharlAnders> Fedora 怎么备份系统
<CharlAnders> Lvm 2方式安装的
<jiero> Huahua:  好兮罕
<iIlL10Oo> CharlAnders: 用 ghost ?
<Huahua> jiero:  喂喂
<jiero> Huahua:  啊啊
<CharlAnders> Ghost 可以备份?
<iIlL10Oo> CharlAnders: 可以，分区到文件，或disk_to_img
<CharlAnders> 谢谢
<CharlAnders> 不知道支不支持lvm 2
<sennn> hi
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  10:13
<Destine> chongwish, 帽子~
<chongwish> Destine: 帽子是什么意思^-^?
<imtxc> 花花大佬也来了
<iIlL10Oo> CharlAnders: lvm2可能需要 disk_to_img 吧，不确定
<iMadper> Huahua: d
<iMadper> Huahua: :-D
<CharlAnders> 奥
<iMadper> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6e6d5731jw1emqgwat0exj20p018gwhi.jpg  eexpss 好萌啊
<Huahua> iMadper: imtxc: 乃们居然没改名
<iMadper> Huahua: 昂.
<iMadper> Huahua: 为啥要改啊?
<chongwish> Huahua: 他们怕你认不出来呀^-^
 * iMadper 求offer啊
 * iMadper 没钱吃饭了都!
<yunfan> onlylove_: tmd 昨天还发现个刷机精灵的进程 死活找不到包 后来我一怒之下 grep -inr 'shuame' /  跑了一晚上才发现他隐藏在 systemupdate和 framework/stats里
<yunfan> iMadper: 又辞职了?
<iMadper> yunfan: 还没呢...
<Huahua> iMadper: 乃居然安卓 5 了还用免费的 xx 路由器不怕被截获么
<tryit> iMadper, ....有计划？？
<iMadper> Huahua: 啥东西?
<iMadper> tryit: 有目标, 没计划
<iMadper> Huahua: 啥路由器是免费的啊? android5的设备我也没有啊
<tryit> iMadper, 不是准备转型吗，有啥进展没？
<Destine> Huahua, 你还负责发 offer 也？求发 offer ~
<iMadper> tryit: 有
<Huahua> Destine: 悦姐头没啊
<iMadper> Destine: 贵组要人不?
<yunfan> iMadper: 那你刚才说求offer
<Destine> iMadper, 来我们组干嘛。。。
<iMadper> yunfan: 必须辞职之后才能要?
<iMadper> Destine: 挣钱啊
<Destine> Huahua, 木有offer~
<Huahua> iMadper: 哦，原来刚才不是你手机入侵 eex pss 的截图
<yunfan> iMadper: 好吧
<CharlAnders> Eex pss?
<chongwish> yunfan: 人总是善变的，尤其是无聊的人^-^
<jusss> 求工作too
<iMadper> Huahua: 不是... ... 是他自己截图
<Huahua> chongwish: 乃给 iMadper 发点 offer？
<eexpss> jusss: 作。那我没作过。
<eexpss> iMadper: 你居然上微博。。。
 * chongwish 求 remote
<iMadper> eexpss: 昂, 上啊.
<iMadper> eexpss: 我关注你很久了.
<iMadper> eexpss: 还经常给你回复啊
<eexpss> iMadper: 天，我基本不上。。。。
<eexpss> 没见你说话，没印象
<iMadper> eexpss: 之前你说你家崽崽问多国是哪个国家, 就是我回复的
<eexpss> Huahua: 帐号又出来了。是谁了
<eexpss> iMadper: 哦。那个好久了嘛
<iMadper> eexpss: 昂.
<Huahua> iMadper: eexpss 的崽崽也会用 irc 了？
<jusss> eexpss: 胡紫叶是谁呀
<iMadper> Huahua: 不会吧
<jusss> 人家都会上brazzers了
<chongwish> Huahua: 会看，会看和会看^-^
<eexpss> Huahua: 摸摸。
<Huahua> chongwish: jusss 果然 eexpss 家真高能
<eexpss> jusss: 这谁，我不知道
<eexpss> Huahua: 难道你恢复了。说话的语气有点像了。
<Huahua> eexpss: 崽崽会看 brazzers 肯定是你不行
<mikecao> 土豪们早 cc qiao iMadper  imtxc
<iMadper> 早.
<GNUdog> Huahua: 花姐姐好～
<Huahua> g 妹妹好
<eexpss> Huahua: 看来是第二个花花。不是第一个嘛。
 * jiero 摸摸 huahua
<qiao> 壕们早    iMadper mikecao imtxc onlylove_ huntxu
<mikecao> 邪恶的一天就这么开始了
<iMadper> 早.
<onlylove_> qiao: 首席早，求跟混
<eexpss> Huahua: 妹子花花，是吧。 lol
<qiao> mikecao: 你今个上班来了 ？！
<mikecao> qiao, 恩
<huntxu> qiao: 首席早，求跟混
<qiao> onlylove_: 来帽帽。。
<freeflying> iMadper: 这周兑换了4张机票
<^k^> Huahua: 妹妹好 好|妹妹|乐队专辑《南北》《春生》以及周边商品： 好|妹妹|乐队官方淘宝店 洋气的随行杯， 南北记事本，护照夹，明信片和徽章！ 你还在等什么呢！？！？赶快入手吧亲！
<iMadper> freeflying: ... 这么多
<mikecao> qiao: 首席早，求跟混
<qiao> mikecao: 这么早，不想你风格啊。。
<GNUdog> freeflying: 土豪好～
<qiao> mikecao: 不等到 12 点来三国杀 ！
<qiao>  iMadper  ^^^
<freeflying> iMadper: 剩下的里程还能兑换至少一张
<mikecao> 哥11点半准时开始阿
<iMadper> 不会玩...
<freeflying> GNUdog: 壕毛啊
<onlylove_> 各种花花……
<freeflying> GNUdog: 一看就是屌丝天天出差的
<CharlAnders> 能自己建立irc 服务器吗?
<qiao> iMadper: 失败，在帽帽既然不会三国杀。。
<GNUdog> freeflying: 求出差机会…
<iMadper> CharlAnders: 能.
<GNUdog> 妈蛋，现在想出去一趟看看机票价格就跪了
<CharlAnders> 需要什么
<iMadper> qiao: 昂... 我是帽帽里拿最少工资的最低级员工啊
<iMadper> CharlAnders: 需要你会google
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于笔记本安装双系统报错的问题，求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466370 本人环境:笔记本thinkpadT440p,磁盘空间目前的分配情况如下图： QQ图片20141128102222.jpg 首先想请教一下，我磁盘中144G的空间目前是“可用空间”而不是“未分配”。这样的一块分区是否可以
<^k^>  ─> 安装ubuntu14？ 如果不可以，请帮忙说一下如何把这块可用空间变为未分配？ 然后我用u盘和硬盘的方式进行 …
<CharlAnders> 好的
<wangli> iMadper, 可知道哪个靶场比较好，周末去玩啊
<iMadper> wangli: 没去过...
<iMadper> 靶场干嘛的? 打炮的?
<wangli> iMadper, 混俱乐部，找姑娘
<onlylove_> qiao: 三国杀好难……不会不能去么？
<mikecao> qiao, 能搞定妹子就行
<jiero> wangli iMadper 打姑娘？
<mikecao> :)
<wangli> iMadper, 我找一找，回头合适，叫你一起来
<wangli> iMadper, 实弹射击
<mikecao> wangli, 你还会大靶
<iMadper> wangli: 没兴趣...
<qiao> onlylove_: 你可以让壕 mikecao 教你么。。
<wangli> mikecao, 有教学
<qiao> onlylove_: mikecao 是我司三国杀高手
<mikecao> 肩膀很腾的说
<chongwish> wangli: 自己被当靶^-^
<mikecao> onlylove_, 三国杀有啥意思,qiao 首席是我司情场高手
<chongwish> qiao: 三国杀第一次不会玩，第一回合就把队友杀了~-~
<wangli> mikecao, 你怎么证明  qiao 是我司情场高手
<qiao> mikecao: 。。
<onlylove_> mikecao: 可是不会三国杀，连贵司都进不了，
<qiao> wangli: 。。
<wangli> 才让大家信服
<mikecao> wangli, 我错了,原来你是
 * onlylove_ 拜 wangli
<wangli> mikecao, 这件事 iMadper 说出来才令人信服
<mikecao> cc iMadper
 * qiao 拜 wangli 
<iMadper> qiao 是帽帽百年难得一遇的情场大师. 在中国范围内, 水平仅次于 happyaron
<wangli> qiao, 求教学
<qiao> wangli: 你帮我验10个bug教你。
<mikecao> 我改你验
<mikecao> 每一个都是based on my experience ,this bug has been fixed ald
 * chongwish 出现情场交易了
 * onlylove_ 纳闷你们到底谁说的是真话
 * jusss 看到* chongwish 出现情*交易了
<wangli> mikecao, 赞呐，这么好的经验，为啥不早说
<mikecao> wangli, 你没问阿
<wangli> mikecao，也是
<huntxu> qiao: 拜大師
 * jusss 论过滤的正确用途
<qiao> 拜 mikecao 大神
<qiao> huntxu: 拜壕～
<mikecao> 拜 qiao 首席
<Huahua> 乃们做交易记得来 irc 啊
<Huahua> 别在微信或 qq 群了
<Huahua> jusss: 乃果然把交易情报过滤出来看
<onlylove_> Huahua: 不怕他来个based on my experience？
<jusss> no experience!
<Huahua> onlylove_: 刚才说话的那几位都经历丰富吧
<jusss> Huahua: maplebeat s这位才是真正的经历丰富
<Huahua> （这些人默认了
<jiero> Huahua: 。。。
<jiero> Huahua: 画画说真话好吗？
<jusss> 加个空格免得被高亮，不过好像应该加前边。。。
<jusss> 下午回家，真高兴
<jusss> 这次回去啥也不带了，每次回去都大包小包来大包小包回去
<jusss> 这次连本都不带直接回去
<eexpss> jusss: 难道是被炒鱿鱼了，这么高兴？
<jusss> eexpss: 还木有
<Huahua> jusss:  只带闺女回家见家长？
<jusss> eexpss: 如果被炒了，我会高兴死的
<jusss> eexpss: 现在已经3个月15天了，老板都没说给我转正的事，现在每月1k5,被炒了，我还不高兴死
<jusss> eexpss: 又因为是熟人介绍不好意思离职
<jusss> Huahua: 没闺女
<Huahua> jusss: 乃还是给 eexpss 干好了
<jusss> eexpss: 求工作
<jusss> eexpss: 每月2k remote即可
<tryit> jusss, 1.5k月薪
<jusss> tryit: 对，
<tryit> jusss, 还在乎介绍不介绍……
<jusss> tryit: ...
<probook4230s> jus
<probook4230s> jusss: 人家也是因为熟人介绍, 不好意思开了你
<Huahua> probook4230s: ……
<chongwish> jusss: 日薪挺高的啊
<probook4230s> jusss: 帮帮忙, 大家都是成年人了, 你主动辞职, 找个更好的工作就是了嘛
<probook4230s> Huahua: 花花~
<chongwish> jusss: 看错了，果断辞职。
<tryit> probook4230s, 好有星爷的口吻……
<jusss> probook4230s: you're damn right!
<jusss> chongwish: 有这个想法
 * onlylove_ 忘了给手机充电！自动关机了！
<probook4230s> 昂.
<Huahua> onlylove_: 然后被姑娘骂死了吗
<jusss> Huahua: 一定是，不能震动了，一定会被骂死
<onlylove_> Huahua: 不清楚，应该不会，如果是我认识的人，应该会打我另一个电话号，只知道一个电话号的人，一般不会给我电话
<onlylove_> Huahua: 我只是郁闷6天一充电这事
<jusss> onlylove_: nokia 1110?
<imtxc> 啥
<probook4230s> imtxc: 换工作不?
<probook4230s> imtxc: 给你推荐个
<O0XX> imtxc: 啥都行
<onlylove_> jusss: 1110最起码15天
<imtxc> probook4230s: 换换换
<probook4230s> imtxc: msg给你
<imtxc> 昂
<onlylove_> Huahua: 说起来，如果因为手机没电被姑娘骂倒是好事，不过大概没姑娘会骂我……
<onlylove_> Huahua: so 别刺激我了
<probook4230s> imtxc: vultr那么差啊. 那我还是继续续租我的这个日本机房好了.
<jusss> onlylove_: 还是那个lg ?
<imtxc> probook4230s: 对
<imtxc> probook4230s: å·®
<O0XX> probook4230s: 你是谁啊？新来的？
<mikecao> onlylove_, 同羡慕 Huahua
<probook4230s> O0XX: ... ... ... whois
<onlylove_> jusss: 还是那个lg
<imtxc> probook4230s: 估计是机房太热
<tryit> probook4230s, 有驱动相关的职位推荐不？
<imtxc> probook4230s: 流量太少，速度也不快，也就ping起来给力
<onlylove_> jusss: 850的电池略小……
<probook4230s> imtxc: 不啊, 我现在这个也是在热啊
<probook4230s> tryit: 暂时没有啊
<imtxc> probook4230s: 那就不清楚了，我继续用do
<probook4230s> tryit: 我不太关注了已经
<probook4230s> imtxc: 昂.
<tryit> probook4230s, 曾经关注过？
<imtxc> probook4230s: 我昨天试了下，我这边网络正常的话， do 看 1080p 没有压力
<onlylove_> jusss: 现在觉得我应该买第二个智能机了……最起码电池大，虽然我不用其他功能
<O0XX> probook4230s: 我已经whois过了，逗逗你
<probook4230s> tryit: 以前关注过啊.
<onlylove_> jusss: 准备看看jolla
<probook4230s> tryit: 在我入职红帽之前.
<imtxc> probook4230s: 马蛋的现在 do 玩大了不放码了？
<onlylove_> jusss: 不知道能买不
<probook4230s> imtxc: ... 有可能
<tryit> probook4230s, rh现在在？
<probook4230s> tryit: 啥??
<tryit> probook4230s, redhat
<probook4230s> tryit: 是我一年多前入职之前, 关注过驱动开发岗位
<tryit> probook4230s, 噢
<probook4230s> tryit: 当时oracle招usb驱动开发的
 * O0XX 话说谁有中行的借记卡？
<probook4230s> O0XX: 我我我
<imtxc> probook4230s: 那玩不起了
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 三百六十行行行出美女 想妹完胜清华校花 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466371 奶茶妹做起京东老板娘，度娘拍起了写真，如今这个看脸的社会，美女可不再被“校花”承包了！所谓三百六十行行行出美女。最近，适逢联想小新推出拥有炫彩外观的小新出色版，联想也请
<imtxc> probook4230s: vulrt 的退款1秒钟就封号
<onlylove_> O0XX: 要借记卡作甚，不都是要贷记卡么
<O0XX> onlylove_: 贷记卡不好玩
<jusss> probook4230s: 这个刚才那个短信的图标是三个砖块，是啥图标
<jusss> probook4230s: 你发的那个连接 http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6e6d5731jw1emqgwat0exj20p018gwhi.jpg
<jusss> O0XX: 为啥要中行的、
<O0XX> jusss: 中国银行，世界的银行
<O0XX> jusss: 百年中行全球服务
<O0XX> jusss:  选择中国银行,实现心中理想.
<jusss> O0XX: 已经18天了，大妈行还是没给我回信，连个拒绝我的短信都不发，去网银查还是待受理
<jusss> 我就擦了，第一次见这么高傲的银行
<O0XX> jusss: 打95588,问一下，估计已经据了，要是说没有，就拿限时办卡服务
<O0XX> 压他，很快就能下
<onlylove_> jusss: 电话骚扰，每天一次
<O0XX> jusss: 工行是有个限时办卡服务的
<O0XX> jusss:但是很多人都不知道
<imtxc> probook4230s: 是不是他们还没到周五啊
<O0XX> jusss: http://www.icbc.com.cn/icbc/%E7%89%A1%E4%B8%B9%E5%8D%A1/%E5%85%AC%E5%91%8A%E7%89%8C/%E5%85%B3%E4%BA%8E%E6%AD%A3%E5%BC%8F%E6%8E%A8%E5%87%BA%E7%89%A1%E4%B8%B9%E4%BF%A1%E7%94%A8%E5%8D%A1%E9%99%90%E6%97%B6%E5%8A%9E%E5%8D%A1%E6%9C%8D%E5%8A%A1%E7%9A%84%E5%85%AC%E5%91%8A.htm
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 关于正式推出牡丹信用卡“限时办卡”服务的公告－信用卡－中国工商银行中国网站
<imtxc> O0XX: 老司机
<jusss> O0XX: 老司机呀
<O0XX> imtxc: 我有一次因为这个事情都搞到北京的信用卡中心给我打电话过来道
<O0XX> 歉了
<O0XX> imtxc: 问题是光道歉，还是不下卡
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> 对啊，人批不批这个也没辙
<imtxc> 一句不达标，啥的没得说，况且我这样我黑历史的人
<O0XX> imtxc: 我那个是批了，就是不给我卡
<jusss> O0XX: 多币种卡算牡丹卡吗？
<O0XX> jusss: 算，现在工行发的卡都算牡丹卡
<jusss> 我现在打个去
<onlylove_> jusss: 你记住，一个银行都有一个招牌卡，你只要说卡的名字，就能对上银行，我专指四大和招商交通
 * jiero 还没被姑娘骂过。。。大概是都觉得不值得骂
<onlylove_> jusss: 中国银行是长城卡 建行是龙卡 农行 金穗卡 工行牡丹卡 招商葵花，交通太平洋
<jiero> onlylove_:  http://tejia.flight.qunar.com/detail/225bf6cd-ec8f-49de-a652-2f743d2ff28f
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 【1元限位甩】天津直飞呼和浩特_【去哪儿Qunar.com精选特价汇】 价格:1元
<O0XX> onlylove_:招行难道不是金菊花？
<onlylove_> jusss: 其他小银行不清楚
<jiero> 去北边冬冬
<imtxc> onlylove_: 这你就不知道了
<imtxc> onlylove_: 中行有两个卡的
<onlylove_> O0XX: 闹够了适可而止
<onlylove_> imtxc: 还有啥
<imtxc> onlylove_: 长城/中银
<onlylove_> imtxc: 中银是什么鬼
<imtxc> onlylove_: 自己去查，中行的卡分长城卡和中银卡，两种卡的各种东西都不一样
<imtxc> O0XX: 对吧 ^^
<O0XX> imtxc:对
<O0XX> imtxc: 中行这种二鬼子银行，就喜欢搞这些东西
<imtxc> lol
<probook4230s> imtxc: 昂, 还没到
<jiero> 才两个卡。
<probook4230s> imtxc: 等等看
<jiero> imtxc: 申请了一个深圳义工卡，就是中国银行信用卡
<imtxc> 至少我从信报看到的，中银是准贷，长城是贷记卡 onlylove_ O0XX
<jiero> imtxc:  信用卡到底怎么用？
<imtxc> jiero: 刷，还
<jiero> imtxc: 那个没意思呀。
<imtxc> onlylove_: O0XX 不对，我说反了
<O0XX> imtxc: 不知道，我就有一张EMV，是准贷
<imtxc> 2013年5月31日中国银行北京市分行发放的贷记卡（人民币账户）
<imtxc> 2013年8月26日中国银行北京市分行发放的准贷记卡（人民币账户）
<imtxc> 下面那个是 EMV
<imtxc> O0XX: 话说搞毛啊， EMV 哪里来了个人仔账户？
<O0XX> imtxc: 这就是0027和0029的区别
<O0XX> imtxc: 你一定懂的
<jiero> 不明白呀。
<onlylove_> “中银卡”在境内特指中国银行总行发行的中银系列信用卡，在香港要指中银卡司发行的类似境内使用的“长城国际卡”的信用卡。比如，BOC卡、都市卡都是中银卡，但长城信用卡就不算是中银卡，而是“长城卡”。
<imtxc> lol
<eexpss> 打倒卡奴，卡神。
<eexpss> 就2张卡的路过。
<imtxc> onlylove_: 大家都搞不明白的，反正不一样
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • win7 ubuntu 双系统 开机没有gurb选项 进不了win7怎么办? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466372 win7 ubuntu 双系统 开机没有gurb选项 进不了win7怎么办? 急急急急，在线等！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 UstcAce — 2014-11-28 11:18
<imtxc> O0XX: 话说我记得啥时候看到的 0027 和 0029 都是终免的啊
<jusss> O0XX: 刚打客服了，他说还在审批中，擦擦擦，他说已经帮我登记了，说什么吗能加急办下来
<imtxc> jusss: 客服说的催办你也信
<onlylove_> imtxc: 动感地带和神州行？
<onlylove_> imtxc: 中国银行搞这么蛋疼作甚
<imtxc> onlylove_: 差不多这个意思
<imtxc> onlylove_: 我问谁去啊，人中行 NB 啊，那么多发行信用卡的银行，能发行货币的就人中行
<onlylove_> imtxc: 发行货币的是央行
<imtxc> onlylove_: 港币、澳元
<onlylove_> imtxc: 港币和澳元关中行什么事，那是人自己央行发行的
<jusss> imtxc: 不信，也没办法呀，
<O0XX> imtxc: 代码不对，反正就是同一种EMV，一个代码是总人民币记帐，另一
<O0XX> 个总是美元记帐
<jusss> imtxc: 打电话投诉能快点？
<imtxc> onlylove_: 港币和澳元是和中行联合发行的好不
<onlylove_> imtxc: 澳大利亚那么穷？
<onlylove_> imtxc: 哦，错了……
<imtxc> onlylove_: 澳门
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你说的是澳门……
<imtxc> onlylove_: <<<< 渣
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你才渣
<onlylove_> imtxc: 说中银卡和长城卡是两回事指的是这两种卡因为一个是总行负责发行(中银卡)，一个是分行负责发行(长城卡)，一个是发行才不到两年(中银卡)，一个发行超过10年(长城卡)，在产品的功能和服务上有所不同。
<imtxc> onlylove_: 港元的纸币绝大部分是在香港金融管理局监管下由三家发钞银行发行的。三家发钞行包括汇丰银行、渣打银行和中国银行
<imtxc> onlylove_: 反正我有两张，我也弄不清楚哪个是哪个发行的，反正不一样就是了，我只给你说他们有两种，我也没搞明白而已
<imtxc> onlylove_: 确实是两种，你打过客服电话就知道了，他们会问你是这张中银卡还是哪张卡之类的
<onlylove_> http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/160189723.html?qbl=relate_question_0&word=%B7%A2%B3%AE%D0%D0
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 澳门币为什么是中国银行发行而不是中国人民银行发行？_百度知道
<imtxc> onlylove_: 不过貌似叫澳元不对？
 * O0XX 话说澳门币为什么要中国人民银行发行呢？
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 关于交叉编译、头文件以及apt-get install寻找lib、include路径问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466373 1.交叉编译： 使用自己下载安装包（SDL*)自己安装、编译,arm是海思提供的编译工具: root@ubuntu:/# ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/sdl_lib_inc --host=arm-hisiv100nptl-linux 配置是OK
<^k^>  ─> ，但是make后报错： ./src/audio/pulse/SDL_pulseaudio.c:32: fatal error: pulse/simple.h: No such file or directory compilation terminate …
<onlylove_> O0XX: 明明是中国银行
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 没发工资先发工资条是搞毛啊
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我用事实证明你才渣
<yunfan> 联想出了个新机器 双4G 打算关注下  cc onlylove_ imtxc
<onlylove_> imtxc: http://baike.baidu.com/view/272494.htm?fromtitle=%E6%BE%B3%E5%85%83&fromid=6224854&type=syn
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 澳大利亚元 _百度百科
<onlylove_> imtxc: 澳元就是澳大利亚货币
<onlylove_> imtxc: 所以我纳闷澳大利亚穷
<probook4230s> O0XX: https://github.com/TeamEOS/kernel_hp_tenderloin
<^k^> ⇪ ti: wrong number of arguments (0 for 1..2)
<onlylove_> imtxc: 没文化真可怕
<adam_magic_pack> probook4230s: ......
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 有工资条
<imtxc> onlylove_: .....
<onlylove_> yunfan: 不关注联想
<probook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 昂 log能被google搜到, 让我很不爽
<adam_magic_pack> probook4230s: O0XX 工资条还是乱码 搞毛啊
<probook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 所以换个名字.
<probook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 不是啊
<adam_magic_pack> probook4230s: 你又没说啥
<probook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 哦, 是
<adam_magic_pack> probook4230s: 文件名
<probook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 恩.
<jusss> O0XX: 你刚才问中国银行卡，是指长城卡还是中银卡
<O0XX> jusss: 借记卡
<imtxc> onlylove_: 我以为澳大利亚元能叫澳元， 那澳门元也能叫澳元呐
<jusss> O0XX: 这卡有什么羊毛？
<yaguang> adam_magic_pack, 请使用 wps
<imtxc> onlylove_: 看来我真是没文化
<adam_magic_pack> yaguang: 文件名乱码, 内容没问题
<O0XX> jusss: 貌似没啥
<jusss> O0XX: 那为啥这样问？
<jusss> O0XX: 我以前有张，然后给销户了。。。
<jusss> O0XX: 现在想起来有点后悔，
<onlylove_> imtxc: 也不怨你，如果用拉丁字母，就分开了，澳门的首字母是M，澳大利亚是A
<O0XX> jusss: 为啥后悔？
<jusss> 免年费的中行卡，不过现在所有行都没年费了
<jusss> O0XX: 免年费那张
<jusss> O0XX: 我现在是不是得去银行办什么业务才能免年费
<jusss> 据说不去银行，还是会收年费
<eexpss> taobao上开始收手续费了
<jiero> eexpss:  阿姨
<jiero> kindle 竟然 死机了。。。
<jiero> imtxc 中国卖二手东西太难了
<lainme> 忽然发现自己居然是学生会会员
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 很容易啊
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  必须是新的才好卖
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 我淘宝二手出过很多东西
<jiero> lainme: 我要开溜了。
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  当妈妈你竟然买了很多东西 -
<kandu> 最近觉得 kindle 不怎么实用而且太脆弱不好带..
<jiero> kandu: kindle 不脆弱呀
<kandu> jiero: 屏幕太脆弱了
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 没觉得脆弱
 * adam_magic_pack 因为我有山寨皮套
<lainme> jiero: 溜去哪里
<lainme> 去吃饭了
<kandu> 我的有好几个碎点了，放着好好的
<jiero> lainme:  海口 - 杭州 - 上海 - 潍坊
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  我都不用套的。。。
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 你这样不好
 * jiero 今年第一次给电子产品用贴膜
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  没事吧。
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 不安全
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  差不多。
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  怎么会不安全呢。
<kandu> jiero: 下星期开始浙江江苏这边天气要好点了。最近一星期都是阴雨
<jiero> kandu: 嗯嗯。先去海口耍海南东西
<kandu> jiero: 出门你是选择哪种住宿?
<jiero> kandu: 免费沙发客？
<kandu> jiero: 这样我也觉得不错
<kandu> jiero: 发现青旅便宜，可是不方便写东西
<jiero> kandu:  写什么？
<kandu> jiero: 铺开电脑稿纸，写程序，博客什么的
<jiero> kandu: 噢。带个帐篷。屋内用耳塞+台灯。。。
<kandu> jiero: 要有桌椅，环境稍安静。这样还是当沙发客比较好。
<jiero> kandu: 桌椅都不是为我的身材准备的。全世界都不是为了我这种身材准备的很不爽
<kandu> jiero: 那种家庭旅馆可行不？前几天我用携程发现个很便宜的「旅馆」，到了一看是居民楼里。赶紧退了
<jiero> kandu: 我住过，有美女
<jiero> kandu:  邂逅美女很常见~
<kandu> jiero: XD
<kandu> jiero: 下次试试
<jiero> kandu: 当然，是在成都~
<jiero> 哈哈
<kandu> jiero: 你是自己带绳子的还是找洗衣店洗东西?
<jiero> kandu:  。。。我基本都是用旅店里的洗衣机呀。
<jiero> kandu: 还买了内衣皂
<kandu> jiero: 哪儿？怎样的旅店？
<jiero> kandu: 成都的，我就是在成都转了一圈而已。主要是在3家
<jiero> kandu: 都是居民楼里。越来越大哈
<kandu> jiero: 哦，这样啊
<kandu> jiero: 还是这样的有生活气息比较方便啊
<billyway> gfrog, ping
<jiero> kandu: 雷军刚投入了1亿元，太少。
<jiero> kandu: 其实这个就是中国无聊特色了。。。多数旅行的都是没事干的。。。
<kandu> jiero: 好羡慕没事干的二代
<jiero> kandu: 根本不是二代，80%以上是穷游，剩下的是求解脱
<jiero> kandu: 就是暂时抛弃了工作换未来的那个方式
<jiero> 根本不想攥钱的
 * onlylove_ 求解脱
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 亚马逊直邮的价格比顺丰转运都坑爹啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 谁家直邮都肯定贵
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 招商有个活动 亚马逊直邮免邮费
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 我没招商信用卡啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 啦啦啦~
 * adam_magic_pack lunch
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 帮我下单吧
<jiero> onlylove_:  你把所有的钱都带着，出发，这就是解脱
<onlylove_> Destine: 突然想起有事找你，suse的zypper，有像yum那样的group install么？单独装依赖太蛋疼
<Destine> onlylove_, 有pattern。
<onlylove_> Destine: 用了几天suse，有当年被yum虐的感觉……
<onlylove_> Destine: 老实说，apt自动解决依赖，好多了……
<Destine> onlylove_, 我觉得 zypper 其实还可以，当然我是apt党。。。
<onlylove_> Destine: 比yum强……
<kandu> onlylove_: yum 也很厉害啊
<onlylove_> kandu: 厉害个毛
<kandu> onlylove_: 哦，底层的 rpm 不行。
<Destine> onlylove_, 对，我觉得是apt>zypper>yum, dkpg>rpm
<kandu> onlylove_: suse 的 rpm 和 redhat 的不一样。扩展得比 deb 还多
<onlylove_> kandu: 我就懒得吐槽猫猫的依赖了
<onlylove_> kandu: 反正我前几天跟aron说，我去suse玩几天，当天被虐回来了
<kandu> onlylove_: 一天么，当然发现不了啦
<onlylove_> kandu: 知道suse默认的wm是啥不，twm，用update-alternate没有wm可以换
<freeflying> Destine: opensuse我都安装不了
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • WINE 安装 英雄三国 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466377 安装正常，运行“网易电竞平台”正常，到连接服务器时无法连接 7721:~/文档$ wine 网易电竞平台.exe -opengl fixme:wer:WerSetFlags (2) stub! fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation (nil) 1 (nil) 0 fixme:process:SetProcessShutdownParameters (00000380, 0
<^k^>  ─> 0000000): partial stub. wine: Call from 0x7b83b31e to unimplemented function mscoree.dll.CorIsLatestSvc, aborting wine: Unimplemented functio …
<Destine> fre
<Destine> freeflying, 安装我还是没问题的。
<onlylove_> kandu: 装x就给你装client，不和你说我需要server才能干活
<kandu> onlylove_: 多用用。当年我用 suse 的时候 rpm 的标准也翻 suse 的补丁也看
<onlylove_> kandu: 装wm就给你wm，不说我要x才能干活
<freeflying> Destine: iso dd到u盘上都启动不了
<onlylove_> kandu: 我对下面是rpm还是deb不感兴趣，
<Destine> freeflying, 公司提供pxe。
<kandu> onlylove_: 这关系很大
<onlylove_> kandu: 影响依赖关系么
<kandu> onlylove_: 依赖解决不好，就是因为标准 rpm 没好的可选依赖扩展
<onlylove_> kandu: 我希望我装openbox的时候，你自己把X和其他乱七八糟的都装上不行么
<kandu> onlylove_: 等你冷静下来再说
<onlylove_> kandu: 结果我装了x，默认wm是twm，我只能自己写xinitrc来启动openbox
<onlylove_> kandu: 我冷静好几天了
<onlylove_> kandu: 依赖关系就是蛋疼，当年被猫猫坑过
<onlylove_> kandu: 直到后来遇到debian
<kandu> onlylove_: 呃，这你误解了吧
<onlylove_> kandu: 我记得debian装好X以后就没有wm
<kandu> onlylove_: 装 wm 图形界面程序是不依赖 X server 的呀
<onlylove_> kandu: 没有X你干活？
<kandu> onlylove_: 因为你可以在服务器上装图形界面程序，然后 x server 跑在本地
<kandu> onlylove_: 服务器上没必要装 x server
<kandu> onlylove_: 所以不能写进 depend
<kandu> onlylove_: 冷静下来再说。多看看，别急
<lainme> kandu: 所以deb有recommends
<onlylove_> kandu: 好，就算这句你说的对，我问你，我没装twm，你默认给我弄个twm算闹哪样
<onlylove_> kandu: 来解释下twm的问题
<kandu> onlylove_: 不知道呀
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • WINE 安装 英雄三国 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466378 安装正常，运行“网易电竞平台”正常，到连接服务器时无法连接 7721:~/文档$ wine 网易电竞平台.exe -opengl wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0xfffff78000000320 at address 0x1245034 (thread 0082), starting debugger... InitOpenLibS
<^k^>  ─> ys failed fixme:time:GetSystemTimes (0x33c31c,0x33c324,0x33c32c): Stub! map_relation map_relation city city base_data base_data tianming_data …
<onlylove_> kandu: 这TM也算依赖？
<kandu> onlylove_: 不算。只能算是习惯
<imtxc> 色大象呢 http://www.vps2ez.com/
<kandu> onlylove_: 习惯装上 twm xterm 和 xclock
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ VPS2EZ_领先的美国VPS服务_美国VPS_美国Win VPS
<onlylove_> kandu: 既然x server都不是必须的，那wm也不是client必须的东西吧
<kandu> onlylove_: 嗯嗯
<onlylove_> kandu: 既然你习惯上，那我可以改默认wm吧？
<onlylove_> kandu: 可是我装了别的wm，为啥update-alternate里面没有
<onlylove_> kandu: 自己反人类就乖乖承认
<kandu> onlylove_: 这样啊，得去问问 suse 的人了
<onlylove_> kandu: 我在debian下面装了openbox，直接startX,默认就启动openbox，不需要我写xinitrc
<kandu> onlylove_: 我是想好用 deb 了
<kandu> onlylove_: suse 的包还是太少了
<kandu> onlylove_: s/deb/debian
<onlylove_> kandu: 我不在乎包多少，再多包我也就用那么几个
<onlylove_> kandu: 你倒是简单点
<onlylove_> kandu: 我会写xinit，可是我懒
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: O0XX http://news.163.com/14/1121/15/ABJ77JBF00014AED.html
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 北京市医保个人账户将封闭管理 市民不能随意取现_网易新闻中心
<onlylove_> kandu: 每次要export输入法，wm，taskbar……
<kandu> onlylove_: 我只会用 ?dm
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 这不是很久之前就说过么
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove_: 这个里头就一句话有用 "医保个人账户封闭的具体时间还没有确定"
<onlylove_> kandu: 你比我还懒
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: O0XX ^^
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 意思是赶快去取粗来？
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 就和地铁调价一样
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove_: 以前一直在传从15年一月开始
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 扯，年底
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 哦，一样……
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove_: ...
<imtxc> 这种事情祖国办事效率很高的啊
<imtxc> 分分钟就办妥了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: O0XX onlylove_ imtxc 其实最重要的一句话是"个人账户封闭管理政策出台之前，存在里面的钱仍然由参保人员自行支配，随时可以支取。"
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 意思是，你赶紧取吧
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: O0XX onlylove_ imtxc 以前说即使封存, 存折里以前的钱依然可以取, 现在这句话模棱两可并没有说明, 我觉得要坏
<Huahua> 祝各位剁手开心
<imtxc> 他妈的，一月的这么几块钱现在也要弄走了？
<adam_magic_pack> Huahua: 稀客稀客
<imtxc> 让不让人活了
<Huahua> adam_magic_pack: 加油剁手
<shuduo> 你们都海淘什么了？
<imtxc> 色大象现在叫啥来这
<kandu> lainme: 这里有说到，但没说全，实际比 deb 选项更多更细。 https://en.opensuse.org/openSUSE:Specfile_guidelines#Recommends
<adam_magic_pack> Huahua: shuduo http://imagebin.org/324779
<^k^> ⇪ t: openSUSE:Specfile guidelines - openSUSE
<adam_magic_pack> Huahua: shuduo 那个报警是误报 请忽略
<kandu> onlylove_: 要是 win 有个好 shell, 老早弃 linux 了
<kandu> onlylove_: 玩 sc2 fallout 还得切系统
<onlylove_> kandu: cygwin或者powershell
<onlylove_> kandu: 你看 nyfair说过，powershell比bash好用呢
<onlylove_> kandu: 问题不是有没有好shell,是有没有那么一堆好用的工具
<onlylove_> kandu: shell再好，不也就和cmd似的么
<onlylove_> kandu: 关键还在awk grep vim什么的
 * adam_magic_pack 接受不了Mac和Win的hier了现在... cc kandu 
<onlylove_> hier是啥……
<kandu> onlylove_: 等有钱了买三台。 win linux mac 娃哈哈
<onlylove_> kandu: 要是win下面的游戏linux下面都能玩，老早就弃了win了
<onlylove_> kandu: 可惜nv的双显卡驱动不给力不说……还有网银这种小破事
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove_: man hier
<sjd_zeus> 网银现在用的少了，都是手机支付了
<sjd_zeus> 游戏不好弄
<sjd_zeus> steam上有啥好玩的免费游戏不？
<onlylove_> hier description of the filesystem hierarchy
<adam_magic_pack> GNUdog_: sy帝.botu.你
<GNUdog_> adam_magic_pack: lol
<GNUdog_> adam_magic_pack: 这样连到悉尼之后，基本上大部分亚洲的路由都不会绕美国了
<adam_magic_pack> GNUdog_: 差很多? o 你要玩游戏
<GNUdog_> adam_magic_pack: 差挺多的
 * imtxc 拜 sy帝 GNUdog_
<GNUdog_> imtxc: ...
 * adam_magic_pack 拜El Mast**bator GNUdog_ 
<GNUdog_> adam_magic_pack: 阿蛋，你够了。。
<onlylove_> 围观一点脾气没有的阿当
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove_: 我老了
<onlylove_> 你老了这些人怎么过
<onlylove_> 去找马克思么
<adam_magic_pack> =,= 和马克思没那么大仇
 * adam_magic_pack 工资还没到账 不开心
<kandu> onlylove_: 你在 linux 上有哪些游戏? 感恩节入不入新的?
<onlylove_> kandu: 我觉得扫雷挺好玩的
<onlylove_> kandu: 哦，还有纸牌和黑白棋
<kandu> onlylove_: 就会第一个..
<onlylove_> kandu: 就会一个还入毛新的
<onlylove_> kandu: 哦，对了，有个frozenbubble
<onlylove_> kandu: 这个高级点
<kandu> onlylove_: 智商不够啊，这种智力游戏玩不了
<kandu> onlylove_: 不过我会玩其他游戏啊
<kandu> onlylove_: cs/civ5/eu4 都能联机玩
<kandu> onlylove_: win下还有 sc2/d3  啥时候一起联机不?
<kandu> onlylove_: 对了，还有个 sc 。 当年买的典藏版
<onlylove_> kandu: 那种游戏我都是被虐的主……算了
<imtxc> 昨天谁发的那个不越狱是别骚扰号码的app貌似很高级的样子？
<imtxc> 刚才在马桶看到别人在骂
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 今天到处都有人在骂
 * adam_magic_pack Android笑看
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: lol
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 丫也太猛了，给人通讯录里面加那么多电话， 也真想得出来啊。。
<gfrog> billyway: 做咩？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 已阅
<billyway> gfrog, pm
<gfrog> billyway: ok
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我要每月到账就去取
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 啥时候开始封闭？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 母鸡
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 发饷了？ cc O0XX
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 工资条到了 工资没到
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 艹，渣渣fesco
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 一直在刷 一直是0.00
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 昨天去跟帽帽的某些人面基，那个高姐儿的bf的公司就是用fesco，据说相当不错。
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 看来还是C社给fesco的订阅费太低
<mikecao> gfrog, 高姐是谁?
<gfrog> mikecao: 你猜
<gfrog> mikecao: 麦克槽
<mikecao> gfrog, 猜不到,说把
<jiero> kandu:   联机打 openclonk
<gfxmode> 周五了，真开心
<gfxmode> 上周搬家，找新房子，隔壁栋的，结果房东是同一个人。。。
<chongwish> gfxmode: 房东为了你，居然买了房，你该感动^-^
<jusss> O0XX: 移动4g如何
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 上次乃发那个upstream mainline的kernel repo是哪个来着？
<O0XX> jusss: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<gfxmode> jusss: 4G非常快，比我家宽带还快
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Ubuntu - Kernel Team Server
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: cool
<gfxmode> chongwish: 怎么可能，他手里有5、6套房；然后房东以修小区热水器为生
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 现在这么多东西要绑手机号，经常换号有啥建议
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 不换
<O0XX> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6628711bgw1emqljk0pblj20c87hequq.jpg
<wzssyqa> adam_magic_pack: 好建议
<chongwish> O0XX: 小明到底是谁@_@
<adam_magic_pack> probook4230s: O0XX gfrog 还是0.00 不开心
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 听我的短信声
<probook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 我还是6.05
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 我短信来了，你的钱就到了
<probook4230s> O0XX: 有短信! 有钱人!
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 有短信! 有钱人!
 * O0XX 我有提醒我自豪
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 扣税扣的不开心
<chongwish> adam_magic_pack: 施主，你执着了^-^
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我更不开心, 房租涨了 税涨了 啥都涨了 工资不变
<chongwish> gfrog: 说扣税不开心的，暴露你的工资了^-^
<gfrog> O0XX: 昨天大妈行强迫我买了1克白银，免掉了小额管理费
<probook4230s> imtxc: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/362773  要是微信, 输入法什么的都好用的话, 真想来一个
<^k^> probook4230s: ⇪ 新补货：BlackBerry 黑莓 Q10 4G智能手机 16GB 无锁版 白色 $199（约￥1300）_优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<happyaron> Huahua: 拜见花主席
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕蓉蓉
<happyaron> Huahua: 你这上得也太少了
<happyaron> gfrog: 壕蛙。
<happyaron> palomino|exhaust: 拜见破马精疲力竭叔
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 公积金联名卡 没年费没小额管理费没年费
<O0XX> gfrog: 壕，银壕
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 壕，银壕
<palomino|exhaust> -_- happyaron
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|exhaust: 破马|虚脱
<palomino|exhaust> 我啥时候名字又变成这样了
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: lol
 * palomino|working momo adam
<happyaron> wzssyqa: im-config太不给力了，准备在搜狗里加黑科技
<sennn> hi
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 回头port到fcitx里
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  14:02
 * gfrog daily call
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 看青木修啥反应
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: daily booty call
<gfrog> O0XX: adam_magic_pack 然后我才发现白银竟然跌到3.2 1克了……
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 有钱人关注白银黄金原油价格, 我关注公交价格
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 脏活就是脏活，还黑科技
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 不脏
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  14:06
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 就是实现得比他那合理
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 不就是那几个东西？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 但im-config写得太挫了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 就那几个变量还经常export不出来这种事情我能随便乱说么。。
<jusss> 火车上联通3g果然能上网呀
<jusss> 移动在火车上就没上过网
<O0XX> test
<^k^> O0XX:点点点.  14:07
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 你是准备重写还是让fctix直接跳过im config？
 * adam_magic_pack 0.00
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  14:09
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 暂时不跳过，重新检测一遍。搞完以后考虑重写。
<jusss> O0XX: 你有几个手机号？
<jusss> O0XX: 我现在3个感觉太多了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 反正以前就挖了坑，fcitx无论如何都会自启动
<happyaron> wzssyqa: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=716945
<^k^> ⇪ ti: wrong number of arguments (0 for 1..2)
<O0XX> jusss: 干嘛要那么多手机号？
<jusss> O0XX: 老家一个，现在工作的地方2个
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 他女朋友太多
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 真有生活
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 持保留意见
<jusss> O0XX: 打算销掉一个
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 对哪件事，fcitx自起么
<wzssyqa> happyaron: y
<O0XX> jusss: 女朋友还是手机号？
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 赞
<sennn> sogou pinyin for linux不錯
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 已经自起两年多了你才保留意见
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 从我发现我就持保留意见啊
<happyaron> ol
<happyaron> lol
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 不是持保留意见的话，直接就拿菜刀砍你了
<jusss> O0XX: 我有个黑卡，身份证不是我办的，从小贩那拿的，现在想换成自己的能办吗
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 现在你犯不着砍我了，都换mac的人了跟linux咋那么大仇
<O0XX> jusss:不知道。。。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 所以保留意见
<wzssyqa> 也懒得管了
<jusss> 卡多手机多钱少没女友
<jusss> 唉
<jusss> 邮箱也很多
<mikecao> 土豪
<wzssyqa> jusss: 一个邮箱对一套房子，是么？
<jusss> wzssyqa: 我也想
<mikecao> wzssyqa, 明显一对多阿
<mikecao> 谁规定不能在一个邮编的地方买两套房子的
<onlylove_> happyaron: 你嫌 imconfig 搓，自己来个？
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我反正不止到挫不，能用就行
<wzssyqa> mikecao: 邮箱 ！＝邮编
<happyaron> onlylove_: 问题是不大能用啊
<happyaron> onlylove_: 你不觉得在debian上经常没有光标跟随么？
<mikecao> wzssyqa, 差不多阿,高档小区都有自己的邮箱:)
<wzssyqa> mikecao: 差多了
<wzssyqa> mikecao: 最好的也是一个院用一个邮编
<mikecao> 好吧
<probook4230s> im-config  im-switcher 哪个好啊?
<probook4230s> 还有 im-chooser
<probook4230s> 我已经完全乱了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 当时好像没有太感觉到那些问题啊
<jusss> probook4230s: switcher
<jusss> switch
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 光标跟随的问题只出现在iceweasel等那些程序上
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 在debian上只能把XIM给设了，immodules现在都设不上
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我不经常敲中文啊，敲英文又没问题……
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 那些货依赖im module严重，可以100%复现
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 其他的，你要是不开preedit，很多就还能跟随
<happyaron> onlylove_: 赛高
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 改im-config啊
<onlylove_> wzssyqa: happyaron改不了，所以要废掉丫的
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 那货不是特别复杂，实在没法改啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 代码目前看不出问题，只是执行到某处直接就跟消失了一样
 * wzssyqa 虽然觉得还是重写一个好
<happyaron> 显然只能重写
<onlylove_> linux下面的ime就是一锅粥
 * O0XX 浆糊
<happyaron> 基本上scim死了，ibus也被gnome玩残了
<onlylove_> 当你在终端里面右键选择input-method的时候就知道了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 虽然觉得有这样的问题，直接让fcitx自己启动还是太恶心了些
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 能自己退出啊
<eexpss> onlylove_:小小输入法，独立多了。你试试
<jusss> happyaron: debian下的fcitx是不是只能竖着排呀
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 怎么退的？
<happyaron> eexpss: 偷fcitx开源代码的渣
<eexpss> 大袜子
<onlylove_> eexpss: rime？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: xim不是它的时候自动退出
<eexpss> happyaron: nnnnd 他要简单的。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 一直跑的话我就不会让它自起了啊
<happyaron> eexpss: 就是偷fcitx代码的渣渣
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 似乎还能接受
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我恨xim以及一切linux下面的输入法
<eexpss> onlylove_: 支持你。骂哈皮。
<eexpss> lol
<onlylove_> happyaron: 准确点说，输入法引擎
<happyaron> onlylove_: 这个目前只能换搜狗解决了。。
<wzssyqa> 其实主要可能是日本人吧
<happyaron> eexpss: 入我fcitx门吧
<jusss> 我擦火车上联通直接没信号了
<jusss> 擦擦
<happyaron> eexpss: 引擎渣还可以用搜狗
<wzssyqa> 如果不是日本人要用自己的东西，可能早就只有一个了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 剩下ibus?
<eexpss> 我的输入法好久没出过问题了啊。换了折腾。
<O0XX> jusss: 铁胆火车侠
<jusss> test
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 各发行版自己定啊，Debian肯定fcitx
<happyaron> wzssyqa: debian早就fcitx了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我接手之前就是fcitx
 * happyaron 中文
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 这事ubuntu不换都是不疼不痒
<felixonmars> scim 的问题其实在哪里呢
<eexpss> 在不服从领导安排
<happyaron> felixonmars: 本身质量其实挺好，但架构设计差了点
<happyaron> felixonmars: 对第三方输入法开发者来说没那么友好
<probook4230s> happyaron: 你今天来公司不?
<happyaron> probook4230s: 不去
<probook4230s> happyaron: alex想你了.
<happyaron> probook4230s: 啥事
<probook4230s> happyaron: 他的输入法起不来
<happyaron> 额
<felixonmars> happyaron: 唔, 好吧...
<happyaron> probook4230s: 下周可以不
<probook4230s> happyaron: 你在线技术支持吧
<happyaron> probook4230s: 这没问题
<probook4230s> happyaron: (ERROR-3407 /build/buildd/fcitx-4.2.8.4/src/lib/fcitx/module.c:61) Module: open /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/fcitx/fcitx-sogoupinyin.so fail /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/fcitx/fcitx-sogoupinyin.so: undefined symbol: dbus_connection_unref
<imtxc> test
<happyaron> probook4230s: 系统版本，桌面环境，输入法框架，默认引擎
<felixonmars> Arch 的 stats 里 scim 和 fcitx 的使用量还在一个水平上 https://www.archlinux.de/?page=PackageStatistics
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* archlinux.de - Package statistics (@ archlinux.de)
<felixonmars> ibus 被
<probook4230s> happyaron: 14.04, unity, 框架是啥?, 默认搜狗
<felixonmars> ibus 被 gnome 拉上去的, 所以不好比
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 主要是日本人的问题
<happyaron> probook4230s: 第一次看见这样的问题。。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 不明白
<wzssyqa> 如果他们愿意不用他们的那几个框架了，直接把其他都丢掉就好了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: im config也就可以丢掉了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 他们就uim啊
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 淡淡侠，给你介绍个女朋友要不？
<probook4230s> happyaron: 但是这种小问题不应该难住你超过5分钟
<probook4230s> O0XX: 给我啊!!!
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 来来来
<O0XX> probook4230s: 你太小了
<probook4230s> O0XX: 为什么给他!
<probook4230s> O0XX: ... ... 呸
<adam_magic_pack> probook4230s: 你太销了
<adam_magic_pack> 小
<GNUdog> probook4230s: 男的他不喜欢的
<probook4230s> GNUdog: 说反了吧?
<adam_magic_pack> GNUdog: syd
 * adam_magic_pack 大家看 GNUdog 的whois!!!
<GNUdog> probook4230s: 欸，确实是反了
<eexpss> 贴真相
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 如果他们可以不要uim了，那只留一个框架就行了
 * GNUdog 喝了点酒，意识模糊了
<happyaron> probook4230s: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdbus-1.so.3
 * GNUdog 竟然以为 adam_magic_pack 喜欢女的了
<happyaron> probook4230s: 这个文件是不是不正常
 * GNUdog 简直太瞎了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: scim ibus fcitx 还是很多啊
<probook4230s> happyaron: 怎么看这个文件是不是正常的?
<happyaron> probook4230s: objdump -T /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdbus-1.so.3 | grep dbus_connection_unref
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 直接把scim和ibus干掉就完了嘛
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 真喜欢女的了？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 反正被人拿菜刀砍了的不是你对吧。。
 * adam_magic_pack 妈蛋, 特百惠的200毫升油壶比2升食用油都贵
<GNUdog> O0XX: 他敢说，你敢信么？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 一个系统搞那么多输入法框架真是蛋疼
<probook4230s> happyaron: <alexwen> 000000000000cda0 g    DF .text	00000000000000b1  Base	  dbus_connection_unref
<happyaron> probook4230s: 那sogoupinyin的版本是多少
<probook4230s> happyaron: fcitx-4.2.8.4
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我也不想，所以现在就各种让fcitx占优势地位呗
<happyaron> probook4230s: 不是fcitx，要sogoupinyin这个包的
<probook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 我去, 我一辈子都不一定能拿到啊
<probook4230s> happyaron: 1.1.0.0037
<happyaron> probook4230s: 额
<happyaron> probook4230s: 我还是下周现场吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 一想到要export  xim gtk_im qt_im 然后就这样还各种不灵，特别是starllium，当然我没试过windows下面的
<happyaron> onlylove: 所以才不遗余力地推单一输入法框架
<probook4230s> happyaron: 昂.
<onlylove> happyaron: 为毛不推单一操作系统
<happyaron> onlylove: 推不动
<felixonmars> happyaron: 从 Arch 的 stats 里看的几个数据: fcitx-mozc 1.06%, ibus-anthy 1.61%, 其他日语输入法全部不到 1%. 作为框架的 uim 是 1.52%
<felixonmars> 虽然 fcitx-mozc 几乎是被我强推出来的... (ibus-mozc 至今不在仓库里, 不过如果使用量够高应该会登上统计)
<felixonmars> uim-mozc 则几乎没人关注... https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/uim-mozc/
<^k^> ⇪ t: AUR (en) - uim-mozc
<happyaron> felixonmars: 我觉得uim没啥的，日本人应该ibus用户多一点
<adam_magic_pack> probook4230s: 来推荐油壶, 餐刀餐叉, 黄油, 切菜刀
<happyaron> felixonmars: 等ubuntu换fcitx再看
<felixonmars> happyaron: 嗯, ibus-anthy 依然比 fcitx-mozc 高了 50%...
<probook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 油壶一定要买特百惠
<probook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 剩下的不知道.
<adam_magic_pack> probook4230s: 太贵啊... 比油都贵
<happyaron> felixonmars: 默认框架换了再看ibus还能有多少忠实用户
<felixonmars> happyaron: gnome 用户的话...
<probook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 经常往下滴油的那种油壶没法用
<adam_magic_pack> probook4230s: http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B0079DJ3AO/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=1TJHWWZFAAJRH&coliid=I1NTB0Q6FOEEGR
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ Tupperware 特百惠红盖精巧防漏油壶-厨具-亚马逊中国 价格:￥ 12.00
<probook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 可以. 但是12怎么来的, ^k^
<happyaron> felixonmars: ubuntu现在就计划默认关keyboard plugin了
<happyaron> felixonmars: 应该会SRU到稳定版里
<adam_magic_pack> ^k^: 对啊 怎么能12? 明明24
<felixonmars> happyaron: 我在 IRC 里遇到日本用户强烈想装 ibus 的情况一般都是装 gnome...
<happyaron> felixonmars: lol
<felixonmars> 然后又被难用到哭...
<onlylove> happyaron: 单一框架是单一框架的问题，为啥gtk一个im qt一个 xim还一个
<happyaron> felixonmars: kimpanel plugin啊
<wzssyqa> felixonmars: ibus 跟 gnome 配合的梗好一些？
<happyaron> onlylove: 那没办法
<felixonmars> wzssyqa: 原生集成嘛
<adam_magic_pack> probook4230s: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.15.IHAv8J&id=39593395368&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=14
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ undefined method `text' for nil:NilClass
<happyaron> wzssyqa: gnome硬依赖，原生集成，大家以为原生的会好些
<felixonmars> happyaron: 不不, 其实难用的地方在 anthy, 词库太差了
<probook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 口以
<happyaron> felixonmars: 推mozc呗
<probook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 我家用的大号的, 不过你一个人, 小号够
<felixonmars> ibus-mozc 我维护不动 -.- 太难了
<adam_magic_pack> probook4230s: .
<happyaron> felixonmars: 那就让他们入fcitx-mozc
<happyaron> 你提供技术支持咯
<wzssyqa> felixonmars: 用起来有差异吗？
<felixonmars> happyaron: 嗯, 现在就是这么干的...
<felixonmars> 其实我每次更新 mozc 都是去 aur 看看那个日本人怎么更新 ibus-mozc 的(
<wzssyqa> felixonmars: 除了感觉好一点外
<onlylove> felixonmars: fcitx有fcitx-anthy么
<felixonmars> onlylove: 有, 使用率明显不高...
<happyaron> felixonmars: debian的那个日本人倒是主动合了老k的fcitx补丁
<felixonmars> wzssyqa: 还是有差异的, 比如我用 ibus 总是觉得明显卡...
<happyaron> felixonmars: 所以我只需要跟他说我又更新fcitx了就行。。
<felixonmars> happyaron: 赞...
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 短信来了没啊
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 自己听啊
<felixonmars> mozc 很蛋疼, 经常更新的时候改编译方式, 然后又没文档...
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 工行短信免费的
<onlylove> happyaron: gnome硬依赖ibus是啥脑缺决定，谁做的
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 我觉得工行肯定三点之后, 贪我的钱
<felixonmars> 以及 aur 里那个日本人自制了一些词库
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 这个应该是fesco坑你吧
<felixonmars> 比如日本地名之类的...
<happyaron> onlylove: 去年在desktop-devel-list里大战过，你找gnome的邮件归档吧
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 可能
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 当当有钱人，天天卡3点
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 穷人才会在乎这几分钱
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 我的钱不差这一天，反正也产生不啥价值
<probook4230s> 对我来说, 早一天晚一天, 也就1分钱上下的利息.
<onlylove> felixonmars: ibus只是有点慢而已……别说人明显卡好么
<probook4230s> 兴许直接就被银行四舍五入了.
<probook4230s> happyaron: 是吧, 蓉蓉酱
<happyaron> onlylove: 还是考虑第三方输入法开发难度
<felixonmars> happyaron: 发现 debian 更新了 ibus-hangul, 最新版我怎么也编不过耶 0w0
<happyaron> probook4230s: 嗯
<felixonmars> onlylove: 问题是...真的明显卡 QwQ
 * O0XX 什么叫利息？
 * O0XX 我从来没收到过啊？
<happyaron> felixonmars: 去看呗
<felixonmars> happyaron: 没变化...
<felixonmars> 估计又是什么东西的版本的问题....
<happyaron> onlylove: 哈哈
<happyaron> felixonmars: 哈哈
<felixonmars> config.status: error: po/Makefile.in.in was not created by intltoolize.
<happyaron> felixonmars: 我这边搞ibus那个日本人表示死抱fedora大腿不放
<felixonmars> 以前没折腾过这种问题...
<happyaron> felixonmars: fedora有什么patch，就上什么patch，fedora用什么版本，就上什么版本
<felixonmars> 执行没报错, 但是最后文件没出来...
<happyaron> felixonmars: 绝不追新绝不自己瞎搞
<felixonmars> 嗯, 也是... ibus 上游各种 fedora
<happyaron> felixonmars: github.com/ibus 上发布的基本不能瞎用，只有fedora里的能用
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Intelligent Input Bus · GitHub (@ github.com)
<happyaron> felixonmars: 因为fujiwara不会坑自己
<felixonmars> happyaron: =w=...
<felixonmars> happyaron: 我一般都是一更新发现编不过, 然后去报 bug...
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  14:56
<happyaron> felixonmars: lol
<felixonmars> happyaron: 因为错的稀奇古怪...
<yunfan> onlylove: 我去金士顿官方店看了下 usb3的u盘 64G的199 128G的799
<felixonmars> 尤其是现在 ibus 处于 python2 -> python3 的转型期
<happyaron> felixonmars: ibus还有一些包是依赖cmake-fedora的
<happyaron> felixonmars: 然后我们这边的日本人就表示很疼了。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 对金士顿无感，不看
<felixonmars> 老是出现一个组件 py3k 了, 但是依赖它的某个组件还是 py2 only
<happyaron> haha
<felixonmars> happyaron: cmake-fedora 的我好像也遇到过
<happyaron> felixonmars: 还有gobject迁移
<felixonmars> 在编译的时候拖了个 cmake-fedora 下来做 makedepends
<ShaMoon> 请问这个compiz是ubuntu自带的程序吗?
<happyaron> ShaMoon: y
<felixonmars> 嗯对, python-gobject python2-gobject python-gobject2 python2-gobject2 排列组合
<happyaron> lol
<felixonmars> 有时候要靠直觉(
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 还是在 ubuntu/Debian推单一框架吧
<ShaMoon> happyaron, 哦.
<tenzu> yooooooooooooooooooooo
<adam_magic_pack> yoooooooooooooooooo
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 暂时只推 ubuntu
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 别学我
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 推了这个其他发行版都挡不住
<felixonmars> yoooooooooooooooooo
<yunfan> onlylove: 那你感哪个
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 嗯
<imtxc_> adam_magic_pack: 有套餐的话，skype的呼叫转接不收费吧
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc_: 无限套餐? 不收
<imtxc_> adam_magic_pack: 恩，我的是大陆无限
<ShaMoon> 今天我的电脑ubuntu登陆时输入密码之后卡住了,然后我卸载了显卡驱动之后又重装费了好大劲啊. .
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc_: 无限的不收, 包时的扣分钟数吧
<imtxc_> 这样啊
<felixonmars> override_dh_autoreconf:
<imtxc_> 赞
<felixonmars> 	touch ChangeLog	# for building on the git
<felixonmars> 卧槽, 我看了一下 debian 的 rules
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc_: 你试试就知道了...
<felixonmars> 结果是这样 hack 的......
<imtxc_> 也对啊
<happyaron> felixonmars: 你知道么，cmake-fedora最后那哥们是直接把旧版的CMakeLists.txt当补丁给打进去了。。
<felixonmars> happyaron: ........................
<felixonmars> Pia!<(=ｏ ‵-′)ノ☆ ibus
<felixonmars> happyaron: 对了, 我在哪里可以看到默认的 dh_autoreconf 会做什么?
<happyaron> felixonmars: dh_autoreconf --no-act --verbose
<felixonmars> dh_autoreconf 是个宏之类的吧...
<happyaron> felixonmars: 是个命令
<felixonmars> 诶... 这样啊...
<happyaron> /usr/bin/dh_autoreconf
<felixonmars> =.= 我错了
<onlylove> yunfan: pny
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 用你的招行卡帮我下单吧
<imtxc_> freeflying: 买啥好东西了
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 那个资格要领的, 我看看哈
<imtxc_> 黑五 skype 也不送个免费的 skype 号码玩玩
<freeflying> imtxc_: 之前看得包终于降价了
<imtxc_> lol， 你都库存这么多包了
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc_: 黑五skype储值卡搬家, newegg.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Computer Parts, Laptops, Electronics, and More - Newegg.com (@ newegg.com)
<^k^> adam_magic_pack, .. 休息一下 ..  15:10
<felixonmars> happyaron: 于是我搞定了, 顺序反了...
<felixonmars> happyaron: 它的 autogen 调用了 gnome-autogen, 里面是先跑 intltoolize 再跑 autoreconf. 我手动先跑 autoreconf 再跑 intltoolize
<felixonmars> happyaron: 就好了....
<imtxc_> adam_magic_pack: 储值卡？ 能用来扣套餐的钱不
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc_: 能
<yunfan> onlylove: py
<felixonmars> 所以它的 autogen.sh 是坏的...
<imtxc_> 这 50 的不是还卖 50 么，也没半价哇
<imtxc_> adam_magic_pack: 求代购？
<imtxc_> 我给你转人仔
<imtxc_> 哦，要用码啊
<probook4230s> adam_magic_pack: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.35.euhWT1&id=40555684307&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail
<^k^> probook4230s: ⇪ OZZ欧治子伊尹系列顶级菜刀 大马士革钢 书房用刀 礼品刀 包邮-淘宝网 价格:11198.00
<probook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 我老板跟我多大仇多大怨
<imtxc_> adam_magic_pack: You can use a Skype prepaid card to buy Skype Credit or subscriptions subscriptions 是套餐的意思？
<imtxc_> probook4230s: 当心你老板跟你啪啪啪
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc_: 可以买套餐
<probook4230s> imtxc: ... ...
<imtxc_> 买不买捏
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc_: 还是充hangouts算了, 没有connection fee, 一分钟一美分
<imtxc_> adam_magic_pack: 我现在的是 10$ 包仨月，应该比 hangouts 划算吧
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc_: 母鸡, skype单价太贵 省下二点几美元就不用了
<imtxc_> 我买个10刀的卡试试水
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc_: skype 的 connection fee和单价前几个月都涨了一倍 怎么用?
<imtxc_> adam_magic_pack: 用套餐啊
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc_: 我没有固定的长时间skype out
<imtxc_> 好吧
<imtxc_> 妹的，新蛋的优惠吗在哪里输呢
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc_: 你找到半价了?
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: O0XX C社的landscape竟然卖的很好……
<imtxc_> adam_magic_pack: 原来要填了邮箱才有框框输优惠码
<O0XX> gfrog: 这东西居然有人买？
<O0XX> gfrog: 求transfer
<gfrog> O0XX: 比OS多
<O0XX> gfrog: 这个不是配着os卖么？
<gfrog> O0XX: 管physical box也没问题啊
<imtxc_> 过期了
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 还没发工资啊?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 听短信
<O0XX> gfrog: 不懂，求transfer
<gfrog> O0XX: 来撒
<O0XX> gfrog: 你们有够浪的活没？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 还没发工资啊?
<probook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 没发. 我刚看了网银.
<imtxc_> 发工资的当天不是会有此起彼伏的铃声么
<imtxc_> probook4230s: 你留意当当的手机，听响了几十次
<gfrog> O0XX: juju撒
<imtxc_> adam_magic_pack: 那个码估计不是黑五的
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc_: 买了?
<probook4230s> imtxc_: 没有
<imtxc_> adam_magic_pack: 没有啊，码过期了都
<probook4230s> imtxc_: do今年有活动否?
<probook4230s> imtxc_: 再给我50刀神马的
<imtxc_> probook4230s: 妈蛋，你还不知足啊
<probook4230s> imtxc_: 不知足啊
<probook4230s> imtxc_: do全是ssd, 我现在要编译android ,硬盘太贵了
<imtxc_> probook4230s: 125刀你能用两年了
<imtxc_> probook4230s: 到时候再求码不急
<imtxc_> probook4230s: 我今天领不到码真就断粮了
<probook4230s> imtxc_: 我自己都还买了日本vps啊
<probook4230s> imtxc_: 你家啥宽带啊?
<imtxc_> probook4230s: 啥博士？
<probook4230s> imtxc_: 用三藩的vps竟然能看1080p>
<probook4230s> imtxc_: 我擦!!!!!!
<imtxc_> probook4230s: 那种N道贩子的
<probook4230s> imtxc_: 不不不, 那是高端货
<O0XX> probook4230s: 败家小能手
<imtxc_> probook4230s: 扯
<probook4230s> imtxc_: 那家还提供民用的1000M宽带呢
<imtxc_> ………………
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • Gimp有没有好的蒙板效果图 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466385 今天让学生作了一下，感觉都不怎么好，想要那种操作简单，效果又好的图片效果 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2014-11-28 15:36
<gfrog> O0XX: http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/tp-link/tl-mr10u 这货带电池，拿来做wifi到wifi的桥接更好
<^k^> ⇪ ti: TP-Link TL-MR10U - OpenWrt Wiki
<jusss>  test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  15:46
<imtxc_> adam_magic_pack: 用联通的 3g 打 skype 完全没有压力啊
<O0XX> gfrog: 我们组有个人貌似就是这个
<gfrog> O0XX: 刷了openwrt？
<O0XX> gfrog: 对
<O0XX> gfrog: 不间断 GFW-less路由器
<gfrog> O0XX: 卧槽，竟然有人做了啊，哪位大侠搞的？
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc_: 那个, 我有免费的voip...
<O0XX> gfrog:你那个方案不停的iptables比较慢..
<iIlL10Oo> cdma的网络就是牛
<O0XX> gfrog: 我那个方案一劳永逸
<gfrog> O0XX: 你啥方案？
<O0XX> gfrog: GFW-less啊
<imtxc_> O0XX: 啥方案
<O0XX> gfrog: 非中国IP一直翻墙，就这么简单
<O0XX> gfrog: 有钱，任性
<gfrog> O0XX: dns呢？
<imtxc_> 。。。
<iIlL10Oo> 如何判断是非中国IP？
<O0XX> gfrog: DNS走4个8从shadowsocks请求
<O0XX> gfrog: 防止污染，同时对特别CDN走国内请求
<gfrog> O0XX: 那taobao之类的也会被cdn扔到国外去
<O0XX> gfrog: 这个跟你说过了
<gfrog> O0XX: 果然简单粗暴
<imtxc_> 其实我看我这个 vps 的速度，直接连 vpn 走默认路由都没有压力啊
<O0XX> gfrog: 这个cdn的白名单貌似就是 felixonmars 大侠 维护的
 * imtxc_ 流量多，任性
<imtxc_> lol
<jiero> imtxc_ 壕，我又要出去旅游了
<jiero> imtxc_ 要寄送大量东西回家用什么寄呀。
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 快递，EMS
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 铁路托运
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 你回来了？
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 贵么？
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 最便宜的了
<jusss> 还有300兆流量没用
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 你又要去哪旅游?
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 嗯，我只是经常改名字
<jusss> 怎么办
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  海口-杭州-上海-回家
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 壕
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 上海我明天去玩
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 壕毛。我带着140元人民币上路。
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 全身上下就140元
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 卡呢
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 卡要还了。半路就等于空了。
<probook4230s> 140元怎么去海口?
<probook4230s> 在不偷不抢的情况下, 怎么凑够路费?
<jiero> probook4230s:  做大巴去。
<adam_magic_pack> probook4230s: "一百块都不给我"
<probook4230s> jiero: 现在大巴能下海了?
<jiero> probook4230s: 大巴可以坐船
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 140元，睡马路？
<gfrog> O0XX: 我现在在想openwrt能不能有rtl8188eu的驱动……
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 找女人收留我
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 还没发工资啊?
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 万一那个女人强奸你咋办
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 告到警察局去
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 太冒险了
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 还是找个男的安全
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 。。。
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 找人收留随意了。
<iIlL10Oo> 哦
<probook4230s> jiero: 大巴 + 船票 还不到140?
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 还没发工资啊?
<jiero> probook4230s: 应该没有那么多吧。我在附近
<probook4230s> jiero: 你在哪儿啊?
<jiero> probook4230s: 深圳
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 赚钱真的不难吗？
<jiero> iIlL10Oo:  赚钱难不难我从来没考虑。。。
 * jiero 认为这个经济制度有问题
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 汗
<O0XX> jiero: 去吧，国务院总理等着你干呢
<probook4230s> iIlL10Oo: 赚钱难不难对我们来说, 也不是需要考虑的
 * O0XX 双关语
<iIlL10Oo> 同意
<jusss> 车上放的电影看着想吐
<jusss> 擦
<jusss> 国产的装b垃圾电影
<iIlL10Oo> 车上还是动作片好看
<jusss> 曲解历史的傻b电影
<iIlL10Oo> 洗脑电影
 * probook4230s 推荐 cold fish
<nicolaspot> 名字呢？
<jusss> 还不如手撕鬼子这种玄幻片
<jusss> 起码没曲解历史
<nicolaspot> 手撕鬼子不是搞笑片么
<probook4230s> 八百里开外, 一枪干掉鬼子的机抢手
<jusss> 这种垃圾的曲解历史的电影都让放傻b的广电
<onlylove> probook4230s: 不是不是……哪个机枪射程那么远……
<onlylove> probook4230s: 我记得狙击也不过1K5左右吧
<probook4230s> onlylove: 国产抗战片说的.
<nicolaspot> 人家自行车都能横着走  你还在意这些细节干嘛
<onlylove> 好吧……
<probook4230s> onlylove: 从北京, 一枪打死呼和浩特的鬼子
 * gfrog kmod-net-rtl8188eu_3.14.18-1_ar71xx.ipk  啊哈哈，买买买去了
<O0XX> gfrog:赞
<probook4230s> gfrog:赞
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: zan
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 赞....
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 擦
 * onlylove 羡慕可以买买买的
<nicolaspot> gfrog: 赞
<onlylove> gfrog: 赞
 * probook4230s 羡慕可以买买买的
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 我错了 白胖萌
 * O0XX 羡慕可以买买买的
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 我也錯了 高富帥
<eexpss> 可以卖的，才赞
<iIlL10Oo> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.n0n3m4.droidc
<^k^> ⇪ t: C4droid - C/C++ compiler & IDE - Android Apps on Google Play 价格:
<eexpss> 无聊了
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 渣e
<eexpss> adam_magic_pack:坏蛋，搞点好玩的来
<eexpss> imadper呢
<onlylove> eexpss: 自己从人堆里找，他在
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 听见没？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: O0XX probook4230s 发了发了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: O0XX probook4230s 继续买买买去
<eexpss> probook4230s:这干嘛了。服务器挂了
<happyaron> felixonmars: 赞
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 你发了, 我穷人
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 听见没？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX:
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 咩
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 已经转进余额宝了
<probook4230s> gfrog: 发的太少
 * adam_magic_pack 明天去办个跨行通好了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42070
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 面临440年徒刑的黑客最终被罚1万美元
<probook4230s> eexpss: msg
<gfrog> O0XX: 原来早就有人干过了 http://www.right.com.cn/forum/thread-131414-1-1.html
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 成功挂载rlt8188eu芯片无线网卡到703，可配置成热点或客户端，做中继 - OPENWRT专版 - 恩山WIFI论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 440年变成1万了
<O0XX> gfrog: 弱，干嘛不用原生支持的
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 其实问题在于，他尝试次数太多，系统把真的admin给踢了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 为啥要加个网卡?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 来帮忙关窗户
<adam_magic_pack> ....
<gfrog> O0XX: 已经原生支持了
<gfrog> O0XX: 这是去年的帖子
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 一个client 一个ap
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: master模式不能当client用吧？
<O0XX> gfrog: 我说 一个无线网卡 出连个vap那个
<O0XX> gfrog: 两个
<gfrog> O0XX: 那样中继不稳定
<gfrog> O0XX: 我感觉，没啥理论支持
<O0XX> gfrog: 那个A家的芯片卖点就是支持这个
<gfrog> O0XX: 当然也可能是我太搓，基本搞不定vap这种情况
<gfrog> O0XX: 这还要看对面的ap啥情况
<gfrog> O0XX: 如果单独拿出一个做client，那就跟正常模式一样了，基本不会出错
<adam_magic_pack> probook4230s: 那stack有非北美的节点么?
<O0XX> gfrog: 这个...另买一个当然稳定...买买买吧土豪
<O0XX> gfrog: 盗 adam_magic_pack 的图 http://imagebin.org/324779
<gfrog> O0XX: 其实是有个闲置的rtl8188没地方插
<probook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 没.....
<probook4230s> adam_magic_pack: ping很稳定啊
<adam_magic_pack> probook4230s: 我住的地方连北美掉包太严重
<adam_magic_pack> probook4230s: 你给我个ip, 我回去ping试试?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 这个好解决，搬北美住，就不掉包了
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  当当当
<probook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 稳定在400ms左右
<jiero> probook4230s: 。。。是你呀。。。
<probook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 你家肯定不行, 别闹了.
<probook4230s> jiero: 昂.
<adam_magic_pack> probook4230s: 试试嘛
<jiero> probook4230s:  刚才再问，还是不行。不去海口了呀。要40多元坐船。+180元巴士。
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 姐姐姐
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  乖乖的
<Wild-Farmer> 刚才在用top查看进程的时候发现多了一个名叫 MLogin: D8E670B0 的进程，一路谷歌也没有找到任何相关的答案，大家有知道的吗？
<kandu> jiero: 下星期开始降温了。杭州郊区都要零下
<kandu> jiero: 什么时候到上海
<jiero> kandu: 我叫我妈发快递来了。
<jiero> kandu: 你在上海。我还没订票呢。
<kandu> jiero: ? 我不在上海啊
<jiero> kandu:  :) 我错了
<kandu> jiero: 不过马上要去
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/57444/yandex-browser-alpha
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Yandex 发布 alpha 版自制浏览器 - 开源中国社区
<jiero> kandu: 噢。那么大概赶不上。
<probook4230s> Wild-Farmer: 先找到二进制文件, 看看文件是哪个包里面的
<kandu> jiero: 日期?
<jiero> kandu: 没有要嗯
<jiero> kandu:  还不清楚。。。12月初吧。。。
<Wild-Farmer> probook4230s: 能说下具体操作吗？
<probook4230s> Wild-Farmer: 看看这个进程的文件名是啥...
<kandu> jiero: 哦，那几天很冷的
<probook4230s> Wild-Farmer: 然后find这个文件.
<probook4230s> Wild-Farmer: 然后看看这个文件属于哪个包
<Wild-Farmer> probook4230s: 好的，我试下
<jiero> kandu:  :) 我不知道我去上海干嘛。其实。
<happyaron> jiero: 有钱，就是任性～
<happyaron> kandu: 对吧 ^^
<jiero> happyaron:  我没钱，我全身只有140元。
<happyaron> jiero: 好的
 * adam_magic_pack 困
<kandu> happyaron: 不知道。只有你和 jiero 才能相互理解。
<jiero> kandu:  简单的说，就是不考虑丢弃的基石
<jiero> kandu: 不积累
<happyaron> kandu: 我理解不老
<happyaron> kandu: 理解不了
 * jiero 不知道为什么人们喜欢收集那么多，去交换更多
<imtxc_> http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/620567 probook4230s
<^k^> imtxc_: ⇪ Garmin 佳明 Forerunner 620 心率表 蓝黑款（含心率带） 2090元包邮_天猫优惠_什么值得买
<probook4230s> imtxc_: 没兴趣.
<onlylove> happyaron: 你们年轻人，有想法，有活力
<imtxc_> probook4230s: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/305997
<^k^> imtxc_: ⇪ 神价格：SENNHEISER 森海塞尔 HD598 头戴式耳机 $99.99（约￥700）有晒单_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<imtxc_> probook4230s: 这个真心靠谱吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 我远比不了罗姐
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 你们年轻人，有想法，有活力
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 我远比不了罗姐和当当壕
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 我只有身体年轻
<probook4230s> imtxc_: 靠谱!
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc_: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 身体年轻？
<imtxc_> adam_magic_pack: 我有 650 啊
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 对，你要女朋友不？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 嗯, 咋了/
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 我这还真有个客户
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 都说"来来来"了
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 你别开口问, 你太小了
<probook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 你太小吧
<Huahua> 乃们居然知道老徐的尺寸……
<Huahua> 太给了
<Wild-Farmer> probook4230s: Thank you，找到问题了，是wine下跑的龙井qq的进程，妈蛋，以为被cpc给监控了，我就是偶尔翻墙看看帖子而已，吓我一跳，:D
<adam_magic_pack> Huahua: 花花, 你一直偷窥到关键时刻就出来...
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 挂胡子用什么东西好呢
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 刮..
<probook4230s> kandu: 剃须刀.
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 我没那么长的胡子需要挂
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 电动的?
<happyaron> Huahua: 花花带你这么黑人的么。。
<Huahua> adam_magic_pack: 乃还跟 O0XX 交易女生
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 论舒服干净呢, 用刀片.
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 我从来没刮过。想学一下
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 论安全简单呢, 电动
<happyaron> Huahua: 冷不丁出来冒一堆坏水儿
 * happyaron sogoupinyin rpm 诞生了
<adam_magic_pack> 好多事情不能跟你们炫耀, 处之泰然
<gfrog> happyaron: 恭喜
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 吃里扒外
<happyaron> gfrog: 多谢
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: canonical paid work
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 嗯嗯
<gfrog> happyaron: 生了
<probook4230s> imtxc_: http://news.smzdm.com/p/7587
<^k^> probook4230s: ⇪ 运动爱好者的“黑五”礼物：Mio 迈欧 Velo、Fuse 心率手环 官网开启预购_新品_资讯中心_什么值得买
<happyaron> gfrog: f**k
<Huahua> happyaron: 这次是什么公司给钱？
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  。你。 我知道你秘密好多
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 乃竟然知道壕蓉蓉的size
<happyaron> Huahua: canonical
<Huahua> happyaron: c 家不是 deb 吗
<happyaron> Huahua: 是啊
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 这个事情没跟你说过
<imtxc_> adam_magic_pack: 乃竟然知道壕蓉蓉的size
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 这个频道只有一个人知道
<happyaron> Huahua: 却让我做fedora的事情去了。。
<probook4230s> kandu: 舒服的话, 博朗的.
<adam_magic_pack> probook4230s: 刀片舒服
<Huahua> happyaron: 难道下一版 ubuntu 要 fedora base 代替 deb base 吗
<probook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 我没用过高端的刀片...
<happyaron> Huahua: 是啊要换systemd了也差不多了
<Huahua> gfrog: 他们肯定搞过了
<happyaron> lol
<adam_magic_pack> probook4230s: 十几块钱的吉列就蛮舒服
<gfrog> Huahua: agree
<probook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 不行, 不好用.
<happyaron> Huahua: 花花你不要逼我啊
<probook4230s> freeflying: 辛苦候总了
<adam_magic_pack> probook4230s: 可能我两百块钱的飞利浦电动太弱了...
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 能下单不
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<freeflying> probook4230s: lol
<Huahua> freeflying: 侯总辛苦了
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 我没那个券儿
<happyaron> freeflying: 猴总求主持仗义啊
<happyaron> freeflying: Huahua 在这儿欺负人啊
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 我不是说知道你的秘密，而是说我明白 “ 你秘密很多”
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总要买啥？
<freeflying> happyaron: 请吃饭不
<Huahua> happyaron: 乃这反映，难道真的 下一版 ubuntu 要 fedora base 代替 deb base 吗
<happyaron> freeflying: 看主持到什么程度啊
<freeflying> gfrog: ogio的包终于降价了
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 能给你说的 还能称得上秘密?
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 。。。我晕了。。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 降到110，还不如你的小鹰了吧
<gfrog> Huahua: 支持 rpm，把yum port过来吧， cc happyaron
 * jiero 把漱口水吐到 adam_magic_pack 键盘上
<gfrog> freeflying: 额……
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 妈蛋, 我的键盘比我都贵!
<gfxmode> @adam_magic_pack: 你的Philips电动剃须刀多久充一次电，我的电池性能好像不行，3、4天就要一充。。。
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 你怎么能随便暴露自己的键盘多贵呢
 * jiero 见识了各种壕
<iIlL10Oo> ubuntu的软件编译安装还不是很方便
<imtxc_> 飞利浦的那个用电池的不知道咋样
<happyaron> iIlL10Oo: kk总取不到title
<imtxc_> 需要个直接接电、电池两用的
<iIlL10Oo> happyaron: 应该已经修好了
<happyaron> 赞
<onlylove> happyaron: 你为何不反应kk总是lag
<happyaron> onlylove: 反应之后也没用，只好忍了
<jiero> happyaron: 提现后发现我有钱了呀。
<happyaron> jiero: 是啊。。
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 给太vps 跑跑吧
<iIlL10Oo> 台
<freeflying> O0XX: docker+go 肉身德国，你不去啊
<Huahua> imtxc_: kandu 乃让秘书或助理给你刮好了
<jiero> happyaron:  。。。我还是还回去吧。。
<O0XX> freeflying: 德国？
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 昨天 imtxc_又被kk给kb了
<gfxmode> imtxc_: 嗯，必须电池、外接电源两用的。我有次剃到一半，没电了，最后用剪刀剪的胡子
<freeflying> O0XX: 对，一个群里看到有人在找
 * gfrog linode tokyo竟然连不上了
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 真的啊？那是网络卡了吧，我看看聊天记录
<gfrog> probook4230s: 乃那个vps最近1个月稳定嘛？
<O0XX> freeflying: 不去...
<adam_magic_pack> probook4230s: 我买不起换的刀片, 最近体验更差了!
<O0XX> freeflying:不会说话
<adam_magic_pack> probook4230s: 电动剃须刀我买不起换的刀片, 最近体验更差了!
<probook4230s> gfrog: 哪个啊?
<probook4230s> gfrog: 日本的? 稳定啊. 快得很.
<probook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 现在的剃须刀很少有用刀片的了
<imtxc_> 对啊，谁帮我跟 kk 把昨天的场子找回来
<gfrog> probook4230s: 肿么买？ 我准备退掉linode了
<O0XX> probook4230s: tokyo真心hot
<adam_magic_pack> probook4230s: http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B007VAKQL0/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=1TJHWWZFAAJRH&coliid=I37R2ZF49Y76E1
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ PHILIPS 飞利浦 HQ56 剃须刀刀头(双刀头包装)内无主机 荷兰进口-小家电-亚马逊中国 价格:￥ 173.30
<adam_magic_pack> probook4230s: 心愿单里放了一年了
<probook4230s> gfrog: 目前只有 O0XX 有经验购买成功.
<Huahua> probook4230s: adam_magic_pack 要不乃们试试用药水一劳永逸吧？
<imtxc_> 我的那个飞科，用了6年现在终于扛不住了
<probook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 博朗啊.
<cherrot> 剃须刀就两种吧  飞利浦这种旋转的  还有松下那种  我说的是非3D的
<adam_magic_pack> Huahua: 你不如说"割了吧"
<kandu> Huahua: 那得等上n年才可能啊。
<gfrog> probook4230s: ？ 那你肿么买的？
<cherrot> imtxc_: 飞科我用来剃头
<O0XX> probook4230s: 你不觉得那个帐号实际上可以买好多个么？
<probook4230s> gfrog: O0XX 帮买的
<probook4230s> O0XX: 但是需要我付款啊.
<gfrog> O0XX: 球帮买
<O0XX> probook4230s: 甚至每一个都可以用不同的卡付款
<onlylove> http://news.ifeng.com/a/20141127/42584910_0.shtml#_zbs_sogou_vr
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 苏州瓜子哥被暴打后续：猛男同意赔偿100元(图)|男子|劝架_凤凰资讯
<probook4230s> O0XX: 哦...
<kandu> probook4230s, adam_magic_pack, Huahua: 就养着不刮应该也没事吧
<O0XX> gfrog: 哥单身30年的日语水平啊
<imtxc_> O0XX: 求日语小王子代买
<probook4230s> kandu: 没事啊.
<gfrog> O0XX: ……
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 只会那几个词 啥水平?
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 说你
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 哪几个？
<Huahua> 搜必？
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 怪不得你像日本人
<kandu> probook4230s, adam_magic_pack, Huahua: 会不会失礼了。或者..邋遢.
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 捧哏的那几个
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 不清爽
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 头发自然卷。跑外面倒是偶尔有人对我喊 hello
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 我比你卷
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 蛋蛋哥，我们有缘那。都是卷毛
<Huahua> kandu: probook4230s adam_magic_pack 那么激光脱毛呢？破坏掉乃们毛囊就不用再刮了
<jiero> Huahua: 好主意呀
<O0XX> gfrog: imtxc_ 我那个帐号转给 probook4230s 了..买vps找败家小能手
<jiero> kandu: 你的样子？
<adam_magic_pack> Huahua: 还是刮吧 稍微有点胡茬挺好, 太光得话像太监
<probook4230s> Huahua: 不用啊, 我挺喜欢胡子的, 如果你不喜欢, 那你直接净身, 变成太监就不用刮了
<kandu> Huahua: 就是，太娘
<Huahua> probook4230s: kandu 乃们不是一直在讨论怎么刮舒服么
<gfxmode> @probook4230s: 姑娘不喜欢有胡子的，Kiss的时候说太扎
<jiero> adam_magic_pack probook4230s 我的麻烦是，胡须处皮肤太黑了。
<imtxc_> 貌似电源 干电池两用的剃须刀都不便宜
<Huahua> gfxmode: 经历丰富啊
<probook4230s> gfxmode: 别闹了, 上次我跟一个妹子yp, 妹子说有胡子很舒服
 * jiero 没kiss过大姑娘
<jiero> 哈哈
<Huahua> 都是萝莉？
<jiero> 嗯
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: hentai
<jiero> 。。。
<gfrog> probook4230s: 上面下面？
<gfxmode> gfrog: 感觉应该是下面。。。
 * imtxc_ 坐下来围观
<probook4230s> gfrog: 上面.
<gfrog> gfxmode: 但是只有下巴上有撮胡子很奇怪啊
<gfrog> probook4230s: 八字胡
 * adam_magic_pack 最后一组健腹轮
<freeflying> happyaron: wzssyqa 我相在debian里用unity啊，DD们，满足我们的需求吧
<Huahua> http://photos-a.ak.instagram.com/hphotos-ak-xaf1/10706700_354850891341976_1858003936_n.jpg
<jiero> Huahua: 是你呀？
<Huahua> 不是
<jiero> Huahua: 不是你放啥。
<Huahua> 他们说的胡子
 * jiero 拖着 Huahua 见搓衣板
<Huahua> http://photos-e.ak.instagram.com/hphotos-ak-xfp1/1208167_917884818240852_1787025194_n.jpg
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 小伙伴们，明天腐败啊
<Huahua> jiero: 乃的萝莉是这样么
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: ?
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: O0XX happyaron freeflying 俺NAS里面的raid挂了一块儿，有办法修复嘛？
<Huahua> freeflying: adam_magic_pack: 侯总请客万岁
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: O0XX happyaron freeflying 俺NAS里面的raid挂了一块儿盘，有办法修复嘛？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 啥raid?
<jiero> Huahua: 。。。其实我只是亲亲妹妹而已
<probook4230s> raid几啊?
<Huahua> 0？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 大概是raid5/6, 4块儿盘的一个卷
<Huahua> jiero: 认的妹妹啊
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 猜你就是0
<jiero> Huahua: 不是
<happyaron> freeflying: 我在ubuntu上都不想用unity
<O0XX> gfrog: 软raid还是硬的？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 群晖自己那种扩展卷，大概还有lvm在上面
<O0XX> freeflying: 我根本就不用ubuntu
<Huahua> happyaron: freeflying: 徐总别推脱啊，赶紧给侯总干
<adam_magic_pack> 0_0
<happyaron> gfrog: 换盘，硬件的能自己恢复，软件的或者假硬件的，要用mdraid手工处理
<gfxmode> gfrog: RAID0没有冗余功能
 * adam_magic_pack 明天请期待我的牛排
<happyaron> Huahua: 靠你们俩是一条战线的，混不下去了，匿了
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 请全公司吃吗
<gfrog> happyaron: 只能换盘嘛？ 目前是crashed状态，就是说盘完蛋了呗？
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 还是全频道的？
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 请我自己吃
<freeflying> O0XX: happyaron 辛亏马克不来这里
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 你们就看看
<Huahua> happyaron: O0XX 乃们真对得起马克啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 哪怕能修也不建议继续用了，SMART虽然不靠谱，但概率上还是很有价值
<Huahua> happyaron: O0XX 乃们不出封口费请大家不说出去吗/
<O0XX> freeflying: 泄泄
<happyaron> freeflying: 是啊是啊
<happyaron> Huahua: 没事跟他说我也不怕
<adam_magic_pack> Huahua: 我也不用Ubuntu 啦啦啦~
<gfxmode> gfrog: 如果一个磁盘损坏，所有数据都会丢失，危险程序与JBOD相当；我们用的IBM服务器一般做RAID5
<Huahua> 所以，乃们看 c 家还有救吗
<gfrog> happyaron: smart test是normal啊
<Huahua> 连自己雇员都不用自己产品啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 哦，好像其他盘状态是good
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛 包养我
 * gfrog 我擦，一年一块盘，这消耗节奏有点高啊
<Huahua> 好像看到有 男生球包养？
<happyaron> gfrog: 那拔下来再插回去试试
<gfrog> happyaron: ok，这就去薅去
<happyaron> gfrog: smart没问题，可能就是软件错误了
<Huahua> gfrog: 乘机换全 ssd？
<onlylove> Huahua: 你想包哪个
<gfrog> Huahua: 球花花壕赞助ssd
<jiero> Huahua: 包了 onlylove  他太寂寞
<happyaron> gfrog: RAID5不安全，有write hole的
<happyaron> gfrog: 上raidz吧
<gfrog> happyaron: 不知道群晖这是个啥raid
<gfrog> happyaron: 装的时候没给我机会选
<happyaron> gfrog: 好吧你竟然不是自己搭nas
<Huahua> gfrog: jiero 乃们是真群晖还是黑群晖？
<gfrog> Huahua: 黑群晖啊，买的盒子装的
<gfrog> happyaron: 群晖有一坨app可以玩儿啊
<Huahua> happyaron:  gfrog: 所以他也算自己搭
 * gfrog 记序列号薅盘去
<gfrog> happyaron: 薅下来加电开一次再把盘插回去？
<happyaron> gfrog: 没玩过
 * gfrog 妈蛋，这盒子不能热插拔，太郁闷了
<happyaron> gfrog: 额不能热插拔的没玩过
<happyaron> gfrog: 我都是拔下来直接插回去
 * gfrog 关机薅盘再插上开机，这不就是重启么……
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 看看硬盘有没有firmware更新
<happyaron> gfrog: 可以考虑刷一刷什么的
<gfrog> happyaron: 额，群晖有更新，我一直懒得弄，等把盘恢复了更新下
<happyaron> gfrog: 嗯
<probook4230s> O0XX: 买一个用来剁手吧   http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.35.euhWT1&id=40555684307&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail
<^k^> probook4230s: ⇪ OZZ欧治子伊尹系列顶级菜刀 大马士革钢 书房用刀 礼品刀 包邮-淘宝网 价格:11198.00
 * adam_magic_pack 困
<gfrog> happyaron: 重启了，好像ok了
<gfrog> happyaron: 不过修复还要很久
<Huahua> probook4230s: O0XX: 高能了
<probook4230s> Huahua: 咋?
<Huahua> gfrog: happyaron 乃按分钟来给徐总咨询费吗？
<yunfan> onlylove: 刚才看了下 发现一加的官方挺友好的 可惜价格超过了我预期
 * probook4230s 正在下载电影, 地铁里看. 下完就下班.
<Huahua> probook4230s: OZZ欧治子伊尹系列顶级菜刀
<Huahua> yunfan: onlylove 买什么
<Huahua> yunfan: onlylove 手机还是索尼大法好啦
<onlylove> Huahua: 索尼说，我们不玩滚了
<yunfan> Huahua: 索尼很贵吧  我自从连续剁手两次以后  就发誓再也不买1k5以上的手机了
<linuxdog> 这里有玩Linux服务器有几年经验的吗？
<Huahua> onlylove: 前不久索尼还在魔都搞了个 索尼魅力赏
<onlylove> yunfan: 买什么剁的
<Huahua> yunfan: 1k5 以下就 moto g 好了
<yunfan> 我买的那两个当时都3k多
<yunfan> 那时候我一个月才3-4k
<yunfan> tmd
<onlylove> yunfan: 我觉得2K左右的价格可以接受，索尼的受不了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你……
<yunfan> Huahua: 我要4G 双卡支持
<onlylove> yunfan: 我赚你那些钱，是不敢看手机的
<probook4230s> sony的元件都不错, 但是整机总是不好.
<Huahua> yunfan: moto g 港版支持双卡
<yunfan> 只要一个4G 另外一个支持gsm就可以了
<onlylove> linuxdog: 改个名字回来，服务器，你说的是啥服务器
<onlylove> linuxdog: web，数据库，还是啥别的
<yunfan> Huahua: moto g不支持4G 当时我关注过  还跟阿蛋在火车上讨论了
<Huahua> yunfan: 双 4g 就去营业厅买了
<onlylove> linuxdog: 别动不动来句linux服务器几年
<yunfan> 要不然我早买了
<linuxdog> linux服务器
<Huahua> yunfan: moto g lte 支持
<onlylove> linuxdog: linux服务器上跑的服务多了去了
<yunfan> Huahua: 不是双4G只要一个4G就行了  我有个杭州移动的号码需要一直保留着
<gfrog> Huahua: 我们有内部结算，lol
<onlylove> linuxdog: 你是跑什么服务的
<yunfan> 然后我去哪里工作 就买个当地的上网卡 就这样
<Huahua> yunfan: 你的 4g 是哪的
<linuxdog> 是这样的，没几年的，是不敢给你整的，
<freeflying> gfrog: 能买魅族了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 早呢
<Huahua> yunfan: 要不随便搞个电信全网通？
<linuxdog> 数据备份，还有脚本维护！
<onlylove> linuxdog: 呵呵，你连什么服务都不说，就说不敢给你整
<Huahua> gfrog: 乃 X
<onlylove> linuxdog: 自己玩去吧
<linuxdog> Ubuntu的服务器
<onlylove> linuxdog: ubuntu只是发行版而已
<linuxdog> 被分git svn 的数据
<yunfan> Huahua: 我关注过 前一阵还天天看来这  电信全网通是指电信4G 另外一个其他厂商的gsm
<onlylove> linuxdog: 我可以在上面跑niginx或者oracel
<linuxdog> 我公司装了几台了
<linuxdog> 现在需要人维护，
<Huahua> linuxdog: 乃雇佣 happyaron 吧，他是 ubuntu 母公司员工
<onlylove> linuxdog: 我还装过几千台呢，几台算啥
<linuxdog> 特别是数据备份这块
<nyfair> linuxdog: 老司机带带我
<yunfan> Huahua: 但是现在流量便宜的貌似是联通  而信号塔多的是移动 总之都跟电信没关系
<Huahua> yunfan: 所以乃是什么的 4g
<yunfan> Huahua: 我要么买个联通的4G 要么把这个杭州的移动号升级成4G
<Huahua> yunfan: 联通营业厅有双 4g 广告
<linuxdog> 不行，没这时间，都是自己忙自己的了！
<yunfan> 然后随便买个当地号码打电话就行了
<Huahua> yunfan: 还是移动号升级 4g 吧
<onlylove> Huahua: 你没事别坑happy了，你看他这样
<onlylove> Huahua: 让他自己玩去吧
<Huahua> yunfan: 然后就连爱风都随便用了
<yunfan> Huahua: 等我拿到offer再说
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要跳哪里？
<Huahua> yunfan: 另外索尼不少机器支持移动 4g 的
<yunfan> onlylove: 没收到面试电话 暂时不透露
<Huahua> yunfan: 只是不支持 3g，打电话时得回落到 2g
<onlylove> yunfan: msg也不行么
<yunfan> Huahua: 你是索尼客服出身？
<probook4230s> linuxdog: 啥公司? 啥工资? 说重点.
<yunfan> 为毛老推荐索尼
<Huahua> yunfan:  onlylove  脸书？
<linuxdog> 1w+-。。。
<Huahua> yunfan: 咱不还说了 moto
<yunfan> Huahua: 什么脸书？
<probook4230s> linuxdog: 哦, 找 onlylove 就行.
<Huahua> 1w 请不起老徐啊
<Huahua> yunfan: 看来乃不是
<yunfan> Huahua: 我看你三句话就想把人忽悠到索尼那去 跟帝都租房黑中介差不多
<probook4230s> linuxdog: 能remote不? 不能的话, 说工作地点.
 * probook4230s 现在来招聘的都怎么了? 
<Huahua> yunfan: 乃选择性忽视啊
<yunfan> probook4230s: 去年碰到三个能remote的offer
<linuxdog> 一旦把备份脚本整好了， 就没什么i 是比较不忙的了，
<yunfan> 都为了现在这公司放弃了 现在想来 真是天真
<Huahua> yunfan: 咱给你说了那么多个，乃就看见大法了
<probook4230s> yunfan: 说明你赚的多啊
<Huahua> yunfan: probook4230s 回头找他们？
<onlylove> probook4230s: 别TM坑我，我宁可继续在这呆着也不去一个连需求都搞不明白的地方去
<probook4230s> linuxdog: 能remote不? 不能的话, 说工作地点.
<probook4230s> onlylove: 去傻子多的地方骗钱不好吗?
<yunfan> probook4230s: 并不多 要不然别人不会抛出remote这个feature
<onlylove> probook4230s: 你要去自己去
<linuxdog> 深圳科技园
<yunfan> remote这个feature害我一年损失几万
<onlylove> probook4230s: 到时候还不知道谁是傻子
<linuxdog> 不能远程是因为
<Huahua> onlylove: probook4230s orz
<linuxdog> 数据比较重要的！
<linuxdog> 不能。。。
 * yunfan 为毛今天出了这么多带帽子的老怪物？
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要个帽子给他们都摘了
<yunfan> linuxdog: 做网游开发的？
<probook4230s> onlylove: 我又干不来运维.
<yunfan> 我只知道做网游开发的一人两台机器 一个内网 一个外网
<linuxdog> 不是Android TV
<onlylove> probook4230s: 我觉得这个是个坑
<yunfan> 我第一家公司就这样
<yunfan> onlylove: 随机kick一半人是我的最爱
<probook4230s> yunfan: 一年损失5w换个remote, 我愿意
<yunfan> probook4230s: 那是因为你基数大 我损失不起
<onlylove> probook4230s: 你一年赚几万……
 * adam_magic_pack 下班! 买盘子买百洁布去
<yunfan> onlylove: 应该问他一天赚几万
<gfxmode> yunfan: 屌丝公司，1个内网，1个虚拟机。。。
<probook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 盘子不用我推荐嘛?
<yunfan> gfxmode: lol 做游戏很容易不小心发财啊
<adam_magic_pack> probook4230s: 懒得网购, 超市凑合吧
<probook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 可惜.
<adam_magic_pack> probook4230s: ... 这你也有涉猎?
<probook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 没. 但是我有的推荐.
<probook4230s> adam_magic_pack: item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.16.TSuEkc&id=36797699953&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail
<alvin_rxg> Title: 凱蒂貓HELLO KITTY收藏级陶瓷绘盘12入-2001年绝版商品 盤子-淘宝网 (@ taobao.com)
<adam_magic_pack> .....
<gfxmode> yunfan: 再怎么赚也不如房地产赚，深圳这边有个房地产中介，2011年110W买的房子，2014年涨到200多W了
<yunfan> gfxmode: 哼哼 做游戏的弄得好 年底发几百万也有可能啊
<gfxmode> yunfan: 码农敲代码敲破头才有可能有钱赚，别人是坐着就能收钱；能比么
<happyaron> gfrog: 赞
<happyaron> gfrog: RAID5一块2t的盘有俩小时应该差不多
<Huahua> 撤
<Huahua> 准备吃饭
<probook4230s> gfxmode: 不, 能赚钱的, 都不容易.
<Huahua> 祝各位继续剁手开心
<gfrog> happyaron: 好吧，扔在那，吃饭回来再看
<gfxmode> @Huahua: 跟着撤，下班回家睡觉
<yunfan> gfxmode: 你真以为别人是坐着？
<yunfan> gfxmode: 人家也要强颜欢笑 吐血陪酒 送菊花什么的
<yunfan> gfxmode: 你不能拿码农跟人家房地产老总比嘛 要跟人家下面的业务员比
<gfxmode> yunfan: 那个中介是个业务员；资本的运作，眼光要长远，才有钱赚。。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 业务员也不少赚，不过看有多少业务了
<onlylove> probook4230s: 那个招运维的走了
<probook4230s> onlylove: 走就走啊
<onlylove> probook4230s: 依旧记得当年联通的一个外包，说，你一定要会linux5
<onlylove> probook4230s: 我当时就蒙了，linux5是什么鬼！想了下，可能是rhel5
<probook4230s> onlylove: 不能remote, 钱给的又少. 走了好.
<yunfan> onlylove: 但是人家确实辛苦
<onlylove> probook4230s: 去那种地方，你都不知道自己要做什么
<yunfan> 何况没有人阻止你去当业务员 cc gfxmode
<onlylove> yunfan: 好吧……辛苦是真的
<onlylove> probook4230s: 深圳的sa能领多钱
<probook4230s> 回家睡觉去咯
<probook4230s> onlylove: 问 maplebeats 啊. 他以前就是深圳的sa啊.
<onlylove> probook4230s: 说起来1W+还是有点吸引力
<probook4230s> onlylove: ... ...
<gfxmode> yunfan: 下班回家，88
<probook4230s> onlylove: 刚才我就让他找你, 你直接给人家冷屁股. 现在人家走了, 又说有点儿吸引力...
<yunfan> onlylove: 深圳1w估计活不下去吧
<yunfan> gfxmode这么早下班 不知道啥鬼公司
<onlylove> probook4230s: 我只是说薪水有吸引力而已
<probook4230s> yunfan: 深圳生活成本比北京低一些
<onlylove> probook4230s: 又不是说他那个工作有吸引力
<probook4230s> onlylove: 工资也是工作的一部分啊
<onlylove> probook4230s: 如果你司提供1W+的工作，我也很有兴趣
<probook4230s> onlylove: 有的是啊
<probook4230s> onlylove: 自己去翻jd, 看上哪个说话
<onlylove> probook4230s: 他那工作无非是初始化环境，然后搭建git服务，再然后就是定期备份
<yunfan> onlylove: 帝都都找得到  只不过深圳男女比例失调 对你有利
<onlylove> yunfan: 那你为何不去，你也单着吧
<probook4230s> onlylove: 你确定他描述出了所有的需求?
<onlylove> probook4230s: 不确定，所以说是坑，去了干什么都不知道，但是字面上就这些
<onlylove> yunfan: 我其实不清楚饭团多钱，不过你看二代罗杰在深圳那么久了
<probook4230s> 饭团工资我知道啊. 不过不能说, 所以你去问他本人比较好. onlylove
<onlylove> probook4230s: 不用说，你就说下1w能活不就行啦
<yunfan> onlylove: 因为上海剩女也多 离我家又近 而且上海那白完人可以横行霸道 比较适合我
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要不要这样……
<probook4230s> onlylove: 一万随便活
<yunfan> onlylove: 是真的 白完牌照在魔都人家都怕的
<probook4230s> 上海就算了, 之前库帕不是说上海丈母娘比较恐怖嘛?
<onlylove> yunfan: 有钱，任性么
<jzp113> 电脑终于修好了
<jzp113> 哎 dell 售后还是不错的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我知道白完在魔都很牛
<onlylove> jzp113: dell售后不好早完蛋了，指着售后呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 而且马上高铁能到家了 我肯定选魔都了
<onlylove> yunfan: 铁路路过我家不停，我可以跳车不……
<yunfan> onlylove: 可以做支线飞机 带螺旋桨那种 我就坐过
<yunfan> 很有民国电影的味道  额
<yunfan> 没有登机塔 是自己上机场走进去的 特别好玩
<jzp113> 哈哈
<onlylove> yunfan: 我恨死vmware这些东西了，每次都是button-xxxx-btnel这样的ID
<jzp113> onlylove, 就是
<onlylove> yunfan: ranorex还只能用xpath
<onlylove> jzp113: 多问一句，你坏掉的不是硬盘吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 那些估计都是类似gwt这种东西生成的
<jzp113> onlylove, 不是主板
<onlylove> jzp113: 我问你是不是硬盘……我之前呆过的公司和dell打过交道，经常坏硬盘的
<onlylove> jzp113: 当然，其他的小零件也坏，但是概率比硬盘小多了
<jzp113> onlylove, 不是硬盘坏了
<jzp113> 主板坏了
<jzp113> onlylove, 肯定哪个地方烧了
<jzp113> onlylove, 我都拆了都还帮我保修
<onlylove> jzp113: 拆了就拆了，保修期内，你只要不是人为损坏，就给修
<onlylove> jzp113: dell售后很好的
<onlylove> jzp113: 但是dell的800电话实在……
<onlylove> jzp113: 打过一次不想打第二次
<jzp113> onlylove, 我自己查的
<jzp113> onlylove, 直接找到售后店
<onlylove> jzp113: 我之前是企业客户啊……电脑啥的不能带出去乱跑，都是客户上门的
<onlylove> jzp113: 哦，客服上门
<onlylove> jzp113: 然后那又臭又长的800转接……
<jzp113> onlylove, 你待遇高些
<onlylove> jzp113: 你选这个，选那个，再选这个，再选那个，然后输入快速服务代码
<jzp113> hexchat 有切换窗口的快捷键吗？
<jzp113> onlylove, 我直接在电脑上用voip打的
<onlylove> jzp113: 毛，如果我能带着直接出去，很多事当天搞定，结果拖好几天
<onlylove> jzp113: 我用的也是voip……反正就那么回事，cisco的7942
<jzp113> onlylove, 也是
<jzp113> onlylove, 没人做种了，盗梦空间下不了了
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  18:11
<onlylove> jzp113: 挂着就是，没准哪天就下完了，还有，建议你优酷看下就好了
<kandu> onlylove: 你做啥工作的?
<onlylove> kandu: 测试
<jzp113> onlylove, 好的
<onlylove> kandu: 现在是测试
<onlylove> kandu: 之前干过it和sa
<onlylove> kandu: 你对哪个感兴趣
<kandu> onlylove: 测试啥? 测试笑点高低?
<kandu> onlylove: 都没兴趣
<onlylove> kandu: 我倒是想找个测试笑点的，我笑点比较低
<kandu> onlylove: XD
<onlylove> kandu: 测试就是测试软件功能是不是正常的么……想啥呢
<kandu> onlylove: 情趣用品公司还测试妹子敏感度呢 XD
<kandu> onlylove: 你说测试，我当然要发散下思维了
<onlylove> kandu: 看来你是卖那个的，怪不得 jusss管你叫大湿
<kandu> onlylove: it sa 测试.. 全能啊
<onlylove> kandu: 这就叫全能了？
<onlylove> kandu: 你看坑王才是全能
<jzp113> 哎
<onlylove> kandu: systemd avahi pulseaudio
<jzp113> 下不了了
<jzp113> 烦躁
<kandu> onlylove: 人和人之间的插件咋就这么大..
<kandu> onlylove: 差距..
<kandu> onlylove: 又换了输入法，不习惯了
<kandu> onlylove: it 技能和 sa 技能分别是?
<jzp113> onlylove, 六维空间这制度不太好
<jzp113> onlylove, 我积分又低
<jzp113> onlylove, 快用完了
<onlylove> kandu: it是修电脑的，sa就是 linux sa，不过我还有点活，是网管……
<onlylove> jzp113: 我连上都上不了六维
<jzp113> onlylove, 我想破解这流量的
<imtxc_> 色大象呢
<imtxc_> freeflying: ping
<onlylove> imtxc_: 色大象回动物园休息了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 袜子我记得你曾经讨论过debian的滚动升级的话题
<wzssyqa_> onlylove: 对啊。讨论过
<wzssyqa_> onlylove: 但是耗费人力太厉害，所以没人做啊
<onlylove> wzssyqa_: 我说的是ubuntu release的时候，你讨论的是为啥debian不能滚
<onlylove> wzssyqa_: 不过，sid不一直在滚么
<wzssyqa_> onlylove: 冻结期间不滚啊
<wzssyqa_> onlylove: 以前冻结期会比较长
<onlylove> 哦，也是……
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42073
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 院士称北京地铁涨价是出于安全考虑
<onlylove> 下班下班
<jzp113> 怪了
<jzp113> 我的上传流量咋没显示
<mao_> wine 真是好东西，在一些功能或软件，linux上不是很优质的时候，能有很大的帮助。就为了能用原生的应用软件，花大把的时间在网上寻找，还没找到理想的，折腾惨了。
<yunfan> huahua呢
<yunfan> 又去别的地方推销索尼了？
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 14.04版本鼠标左键失灵 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466386 我的电脑是联想 x201 tablet 安装ubuntu14.04后，鼠标左键只有在有时候开机后几分钟管用，其他几乎点击没有反应？只有右键可以用，请问怎么个情况，请高手指点啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 学习乌班图 — 2014-1
<^k^>  ─> 1-28 19:39
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 麻烦帮忙看下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466387 为什么ubuntu其他地方可以用中为输入法，浏览器中却怎么也不行，sunpin,ubuntu14.10 统计信息: 发表于 由 a983323206 — 2014-11-28 19:53
<Stogov> 有人吗？
<^k^> Stogov:点点点.  20:57
<Stogov> :)
<Stogov> 。。。
<ProBook4230s> ...
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 不买啦
<ProBook4230s> 有问题直接问, 为啥一定要问有没有人...
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 昂. 做得好!
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: do 还没放码子么
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 我没关注
<jiero> ProBook4230s:  。。。你的新电脑吗？
<ProBook4230s> jiero: 用了三年了
<iorikyox> 有没去购物的么？
<iorikyox> 好安静的晚上
<jiero> ProBook4230s:  好像我想要的电脑还没人设计出来
<iorikyox> 用久一点linux，回头再用windows，感觉怪怪的
<iorikyox> linux还是不太稳定，插卡经常找不到。
<ProBook4`> iorikyox: 啥卡?
<iorikyox> tf卡，用sd卡槽，开机的时候自动加载，然后……系统用一段时间，再插卡，系统就没反映了
<iorikyox> tf卡是不是太低端了，让大家失望了
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox: dmesg | tail -n 30
<jiero> iorikyox:  tf 卡是什么
<alvin_rxg> team fortress
<iorikyox> jiero: 手机卡
<ProBook4`> iorikyox: 不低端, 是个很实际的问题. 如果真如你所说, 那么还是挺严重的.
<ProBook4230s> iorikyox: dmesg要看, lsusb -vv 也要看
<iorikyox> ProBook4230s: 不排除是硬件有问题，windows下长时间开机后，这个插槽一样找不到，可能是静电原因？
<alvin_rxg> 咋，咱只用过 sd, mini sd, micro sd...
<ProBook4230s> iorikyox: 这个, 插槽找不到, 是个不明确地描述.
<ProBook4230s> alvin_rxg: tf就是micro sd.
<iorikyox> ProBook4230s: 谢谢
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<ProBook4230s> iorikyox: 首先你要确认, 这个插槽是不是还在usb的设备总线上. 如果都已经不在总线上了, 那么, usb总线驱动或者你的物理设备, 有一个是有bug的.
<alvin_rxg> 一直以为 tf 是啥特殊的神奇的
<iorikyox> ProBook4230s: 就是说，刚开机的时候，这台电脑能很容易的自动加载sd卡，开机久一点（linux大约超过6小时，windows超过12小时）后
<iorikyox> 插卡，系统总是不显示盘符，没法进行操作
<ProBook4230s> alvin_rxg: 我也不知道为啥要叫tf...
<alvin_rxg> transFlash
<ProBook4230s> iorikyox: 所以, 下次遇到这个问题, 给出 lsusb -vv 以及 dmesg | tail -n 30  的输出给我们看看  :-)
<iorikyox> ProBook4230s: 好吧，但问题未必很容易重现的
<ProBook4230s> iorikyox: 那就最好. 因为就算你给了我数据, 我也未必知道怎么办  :-)
<iorikyox> ProBook4230s: 可能该换电脑了吧
<ProBook4230s> iorikyox: 恩, 你瞬间解决了这个bug!
<ProBook4230s> alvin_rxg: 现在的年轻人水平越来越高了
<iorikyox> ……
<ProBook4230s> alvin_rxg: 我还不知道什么原因呢, 他就已经找到了可行的解决方法
<iorikyox> 我觉得是硬件的毛病
<iorikyox> 你要看数据么
<alvin_rxg> ..
<iorikyox> ProBook4230s: 你要看数据么
<ProBook4230s> iorikyox: 你都知道怎么修了... 还看log干嘛...
<iorikyox> ProBook4230s: 以前总以为是windows的驱动不好，想不到现在linux下也同样犯病
<iorikyox> ProBook4230s: 我确认是pc读卡器的问题，犯病的时候，插什么卡都没反应的，sd、ms什么的
<iorikyox> ProBook4230s: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9283158/
<iorikyox> ProBook4230s: 这是lsusb -vv的
<ProBook4230s> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. USB 2.0 multicard reader
<jiero> 吃了那么多也没吃饱。。。
<iorikyox> ProBook4230s: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9283198/ 这是dmgeg | tail -n 30 的
<iorikyox> dmesg
<alvin_rxg> 30 行不够，得再往前
<iorikyox> a
<iorikyox> alvin_rxg:   好吧，30变180，总算看到了
<iorikyox> 网络抽风，上传怎么那么慢呢
<alvin_rxg> 纯文本也慢？
<iorikyox> alvin_rxg: 是
<Stogov> ..
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 双显卡笔记本装好了Ubuntu，切换问题求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466388 如题，昨天装好的系统，用的还算不错。我笔记本是联想G500双显卡的，一个I集显还一个AMD独显。 本来用来做服务器的，但是太无聊了，今天突然发现dota2有linux版装了个，能运行，但是默
<^k^>  ─> 认用的集显运行的所以画面很差，哪位大神告诉我一下怎么切换啊。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tinker — 2014- …
<iorikyox> alvin_rxg: 还是没搞定：（
<iorikyox> 总在上传的过程中出错，连不上server
<alvin_rxg> http://code.bulix.org/
<^k^> ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<alvin_rxg> https://cryptobin.org/
<^k^> ⇪ t: CryptoBin - The Ultimate Secure Pastebin
<alvin_rxg> http://termbin.com/
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ termbin.com - terminal pastebin
<alvin_rxg> http://dpaste.com/
<alvin_rxg> [>ö_Ö]
<iorikyox> alvin_rxg: 同样在上传的时候，连不到server
<jzp113> 哎 盗梦空间不行了
<iorikyox> alvin_rxg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9283348/ 总算好了
<iorikyox> ProBook4230s: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9283348/
<alvin_rxg> 鼠标？
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox: 找这个消息最开始的那段 sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb]
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox: 要不然干脆，  dmesg > log  ， 然后找个地方把 log 里的内容贴上去
<iorikyox_> alvin_rxg: 连房间都自动退出了
<iorikyox_> alvin_rxg: 改到1800，数据资料好完整哦，所有硬件信息都在了
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<alvin_rxg> 不要 tail，就是全部的
<jzp113> 太阳之泪
<jzp113> 不错
<iorikyox_> alvin_rxg: 信息都在了，要我全发？
<alvin_rxg> 能筛选的话最好。不能就全部发吧
<iorikyox_> alvin_rxg: 这下真叫脱光光了
<iorikyox_> alvin_rxg: 麻烦看下这一段 http://paste.ubuntu.com/9283515/
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox_: 前5秒钟没啥大问题。还是看看   sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] 刚开始的那段
<iorikyox_> alvin_rxg: 上传再次抽风，稍等
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox_: maybe this works http://askubuntu.com/a/178061
<^k^> ⇪ t: command line - Laptop USB ports stop working: how to restart them without restarting the PC? - Ask Ubuntu
<iorikyox_> alvin_rxg: 敢问你的大概判断是？
<alvin_rxg> usb port 死掉了。
<iorikyox_> alvin_rxg: 我的意思是，刚开机的几小时内，读卡器都是正常工作的，但是一直开机很久以后（超过6小时），再插卡，系统对读卡器就没反映了
<alvin_rxg> 类似的我以前碰到过。有个 usb 设备使用之后，直接拔掉了，没有 umount，然后不能再插上任何 usb设备了
<iorikyox_> alvin_rxg: 无论是windows还是linux，都这样
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox_: sd驱动器本身有问题吧
<iorikyox_> alvin_rxg: 重启后，硬件恢复正常。尤其在windows下，用几年都是这个问题
<iorikyox_> alvin_rxg: 是的，我怀疑是静电引起的
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox_:  windows 下边你也可以在系统设备管理器里边试试对此“禁用”，然后再启用
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox_: 笔记本？
<iorikyox_> alvin_rxg: 基本无效的，xp和win7都试过，一般开机隔天再插卡，怎么都不认了
<iorikyox_> alvin_rxg: 所以我之前说，可能需要换机了
<alvin_rxg> ok
<iorikyox_> alvin_rxg: 再请教
<iorikyox_> alvin_rxg: 我这2天发现，debian，从一个ex4挂载到另一个ntfs挂载，移动超过5个txt文档，为何硬盘迟迟不能完成操作？
<alvin_rxg> ntfs-3g ?
<iorikyox_> 我可能要等待数分钟（文件数量越多，等待时间越长），nautilus才能从假死中恢复过来
<iorikyox_> alvin_rxg:windows的ntfs
<jiero> iorikyox_:  你试试用其他卡了么？
<alvin_rxg> 你在 linux 下边是使用 kernel 的 ntfs 还是额外的 ntfs-3g ？
<iorikyox_> alvin_rxg: 应该是同kernel的，同一块硬盘啊
<albert__>  中国人的信仰就是：去他妈的，活下去最重要。
<iorikyox_> alvin_rxg: 就像windows分区间的操作一样，linux好慢
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox_: ...
<jiero> albert__: 生物本能而已
<albert__> fuck啊，win8+kali装不上，怎么破
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox_: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1380454996
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linux内核NTFS驱动和ntfs-3g的区别是什么？_linux吧_百度贴吧
<alvin_rxg> albert__: uefi ?
<albert__> 应该不是吧
<iorikyox_> alvin_rxg: 谢谢，我看一下
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox_: `mount`
<kandu> alvin_rxg: win8 现在要求 uefi 了?
<albert__> 现在是deepin，用着挺好，也搞了好多遍。现在是win8 + kali + deepin
<albert__> 但是只有deepin能跑起来
<kandu> alvin_rxg: bios 关掉 uefi 能否安装启动?
<albert__> 能装
<alvin_rxg> kandu: 不是要求。而是看 win8 怎么安装的。
<albert__> 能启动 ，进去就是tty
<alvin_rxg> kandu: 可以
<albert__> tyy就算了，但是登陆不了
<kandu> albert__, alvin_rxg: thx
<albert__> 各种账号各种密码都没有用
<alvin_rxg> kandu: bios + uefi + win 8， grub 或许需要特殊的 uefi 版本。具体怎么折腾不知道。
<albert__> 不是，他是进去就到tty了
<kandu> alvin_rxg: 这次感恩节你有没打算在 steam 入新?
<albert__> 但是在tty无法登陆
<alvin_rxg> kandu: 或者干脆， easy bcd，从 win 8 的启动器里引导 linux
<alvin_rxg> kandu: 没，游戏够多了。
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox_: sdowney717 的回复可能是你的情况 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=984143&p=6192630#post6192630
<^k^> ⇪ t: linux-ntfs vs ntfs-3g
<jzp113> 下次我要加个ssd
<alvin_rxg> kandu: 那是 kali 自己的问题，和 win 8 没关系咯ß
<jzp113> 看看ubuntu速度怎么样
<iorikyox_> alvin_rxg: 谢谢
<alvin_rxg> jzp113: 机器带 mSATA 端口的话，可以去买个30GB，50GB的 小 ssd，然后装上去做 cache
<jzp113> 不直接把系统安装在ssd上？
<alvin_rxg> 得回去剪指甲了，敲键盘烦死了。
<alvin_rxg> jzp113: 那你买大容量ssd？
<iorikyox_> alvin_rxg: 您是女生？
<alvin_rxg> 我是考虑把笔记本的 cd 拆了，把机器原先的hdd换到 cd位置，然后买个ssd装原来的hdd的位置。然后系统装ssd，数据放hdd
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox_: maile
<alvin_rxg> *male
<iorikyox_> alvin_rxg: 哦
<jzp113> 哦
<jzp113> alvin_rxg, 我也是这么想的
<jzp113> 把ssd放原来的硬盘位置
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，直接去电脑城折腾
<jzp113> 然后硬盘放光驱里
<jzp113> 我想自己搞
<jzp113> 淘宝买了光驱硬盘架子
<iorikyox_> alvin_rxg: 对你说的ntfs-3g和kernel ntfs都不知道，呵呵，查查去
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox_: 先看看 mount  的输出结果…
<iorikyox_> alvin_rxg: 结果就在这里，但paste实在是抽风的厉害，没法上传
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox_: 挂载的 ntfs 分区在这里边就一句话，可以贴这儿
<iorikyox_> alvin_rxg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9283963/
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox_: ntfs 分区是 /dev/sda7 ?
<iorikyox_> alvin_rxg: 是
<alvin_rxg> 用的是 fuse ?...不是 ntfs-3g？还是说 ntfs-3g在这儿显示的就是 fuse..
<iorikyox_> alvin_rxg: 是不是我的系统少装了什么软件？
<alvin_rxg> ntfs-3g
<iorikyox_> alvin_rxg: ntfs-3g提示已经装好了
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<alvin_rxg> 手头没机器，需要谁帮忙看看 ntfs-3g 挂载后是啥样子的。
<jzp113> 发现ubuntu n卡切换也不错啊
<kandu> alvin_rxg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9284047/  最后一行就是
<jzp113> 就是切换了之后 应用程序都没有了
<iorikyox_> kandu: 跟我这个一样的 http://paste.ubuntu.com/9283963/
<iorikyox_> 发言失败？
<iorikyox_> dev/sda7 on /media/Medias type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<iorikyox_> dev/sda4 on /media/92B4FEF2B4FED825 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<iorikyox_> 难不成我的硬盘要坏？
<iorikyox_> alvin_rxg: 感谢帮助
<iorikyox_> kandu: 感谢分析
<iorikyox_> kandu: 感谢分享
<iorikyox_> kandu: 请教，你的ntfs-3g版本？这是我的：ntfs-3g 2012.1.15AR.5 external FUSE 29
<iorikyox_> 看wiki，最新的是ntfs-3g_ntfsprogs-2014.2.15，是debian还没更新么？
<kandu> iorikyox_: 一样的。我也 deb stable
<iorikyox_> kandu: 哦
<wzssyqa> iorikyox_: debian stable 不会大版本更新软件
<iorikyox_> wzssyqa: 收到，谢谢
<iorikyox_> 看来不是软件问题了，只能先忍忍了
<iorikyox_> 听说，双十一的快递高潮还没过去，不好下单买东西
<iorikyox_> 看来，只有慢慢用才能发现更多差异了
<iorikyox_> 我先下了，各位晚安
<kandu> iorikyox_: 晚安
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 乃还不碎？
<jiero> 可爱
<gebjgd> knownbad, 上班呢
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你什么时候去吸雾霾
<knownbad> 没班上。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 怎麼了？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 被辭退了？
<knownbad> 想去但飞机进不去。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 什麼意思
<knownbad> 雾霾是中国最先进的防空系统。
<knownbad> 连美帝NSA卫星监控都看不到。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 哈哈
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你不是要回國麼
<knownbad> 说不得。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你和你老婆一起回去？
<knownbad> 更说不得。
<knownbad> 说了连武汉都雾霾了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 那你們不回去了？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我這正在猶豫是否帶小孩走呢
<gebjgd> knownbad, 機票都買了
<knownbad> 得去但何时，看小孩能否有印象。
<knownbad> 祖国的经历还是该有的。
<stardiviner> hi
<^k^> stardiviner:点点点.  07:32
#ubuntu-cn 2014-11-29
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 应该是升级系统出问题另外 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466392 本人的系统是之前安装的12.04LTS，一直不怎么用，最近想起来需要做一个小实验就拿出来再用。 打开之后看看到有许多更新就点了安装更新，由于之前源没设置好，更新很慢就取消了更改了源，用的阿
<^k^>  ─> 里的源，并且点了更新系统，之后需要重启，我就重启了 打开之后，再去看软件更新就出现了下面的情况 …
<jiero>  啊啊啊。去海口吗？
<jiero> roylez:  作乐大神
<hoxily`> morning all
<CyrusYzGTt>      
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2ozCIW6nkAADSbaSW0x4AALrKQJoFsIAANKF150.jpg 你这厮怎么连自家人都不放过?忒胆大了吧
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<jiero> Trine 这么老的游戏竟然升级了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 没玩过
<xfcy> hi
<^k^> xfcy:点点点.  09:57
<xfcy> 000
<xfcy> 你是哪的？
<xfcy> KDE桌面右下角是不是没有调节声音的图标？
<xfcy> 腾讯已经垄断国内IM了
<CyrusYzGTt> YY 貌似还没有
<freeflying> imtxc: 买了鞋子？
<sennn> hi
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  10:29
<xfcy>  11：07
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • Ubuntu中可以用yum吗? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466393 Ubuntu中可以用yum吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ryt — 2014-11-29 11:07
<xfcy> 为什么不用apt-get?
<jzp113> 天天主要的事就是上传流量
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ThinkPad每次在电池下工作后,显卡驱动丢失。要重新安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466394 RT 怎么解决这个问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 长孙弘奕 — 2014-11-29 11:16
<yunfan> jzp113: 很有前途
<jzp113> yunfan, 发现这个pt太无聊了
<jzp113> yunfan,  没积分就下载不了
<jzp113> yunfan,  哎 魏晋南北朝的书好少啊
<jzp113> yunfan,  晋书好贵啊
<yunfan> jzp113: 多去豆瓣挖掘嘛
<hoxily> jzp113: 你所在学校的图书馆藏书多不多？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu14.04.1刚开机能打开网页，过会就不行了，注销之后又可以 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466395 如题，打开网页时，刚开始能顺畅浏览，但如果遇到一个网页，加载不完整，或者加载到一半我点了停止，那么之后的网页就都打不开了，重开浏览器无效
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • DrClient(DrCOM)客户端的原生linux版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466396 看到有很多同学头痛DrClient(DrCOM)在Linux下的使用, 很久以前我就有一个原生linux版的DrClient, 我很想帮助大家一下, 但是自己也是刚接触Linux不久, 能力有限, 很多事情弄不清, 问题解决不掉. 现
<^k^>  ─> 在我大概弄明白一些事情了, 回馈一下给了我无数帮助的论坛. 很多人被逼无奈安装了wine, 使用Win下的DrClie …
<jzp113> yunfan, 刚才掉线了
<jussss> test
<^k^> jussss:点点点.  12:55
<jussss> hello
<^k^> jussss:点点点.  12:56
<jussss> 有人吗
<^k^> jussss:点点点.  12:57
<jussss> 有人吗
<^k^> jussss:点点点.  13:01
<hoxily> jussss: 火车站？
<jussss> hoxily: 回家了
<AndChat|296121> test
<^k^> AndChat|296121:点点点.  13:07
<hoxily> AndChat|296121: jussss？
<AndChat|296121> hoxily: blabla
<AndChat|296121> test
<^k^> AndChat|296121:点点点.  13:08
<AndChat|296121> test
<^k^> AndChat|296121:点点点.  13:08
<AndChat|296121> bla
<AndChat|296121> bla
<AndChat|296121> bla
<AndChat|296121> vla
<jussss> test
<^k^> jussss:点点点.  13:11
<jussss> 有人吗
<^k^> jussss:点点点.  13:13
<jussss> 有人吗
<^k^> jussss:点点点.  13:13
<jussss> hoxily: 你还在家吗
<jussss> hoxily: 找工作了吗
<hoxily> jussss: 在杭州滨江。在杭州拱墅区工作。
<jussss> hoxily: 工资一定比我高
<jussss> hoxily: 还是天气台什么的吗？
<hoxily> jussss: ERP
<jussss> hoxily: 我擦
<hoxily> jussss: 怎么了？
<jussss> hoxily: 财务软件。
<hoxily> jussss: 就是这些JB玩意儿。
<jussss> hoxily: 我现在就是
<jussss> hoxily: 用友 浪潮 金蝶哪个
<hoxily> jussss: 貌似是自主开发的平台
<hoxily> jussss: 叫Ax啥的
<jussss> hoxily: java c# 还是vb
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 虚拟环境不可成为备份恢复的“盲点” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466397 虚拟化俨然已经成为IT生活的一部分，降低成本与提升IT灵活度是推动虚拟化趋势的主要动力。随着企业日渐将繁琐的工作负载交由虚拟机来处理，他们开始思考一连串的问题：我该如何保
<^k^>  ─> 护虚拟环境与实体环境？我能用多快的速度恢复和找回虚拟环境中的数据？我的备份和恢复策略还适用吗？ …
<hoxily> jussss: C#、RDBMS、Web的ExtJS
<jussss> hoxily: 开发？
<hoxily> jussss: 对。你是干实施吗？
<jussss> hoxily: 服务
<jussss> hoxily: 你现在每月多少
<hoxily> jussss: 带不带培训？
<jussss> hoxily: 别人有培训 我没有
<hoxily> jussss: 合同上写的是2500. 试有期3个月，80%
<jussss> hoxily: 转正多少
<hoxily> jussss: 转正不是就100%嘛
<hoxily> jussss: 2500
<jussss> 2500
<jussss> hoxily: 我这转正2500使用1500
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 如何通过VPN打通腾讯云与私有云 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466398 　 小大扫描到手机 互联网时代风起云涌，新技术，新浪潮层出不穷。“云计算”无疑是当前最具商业价值的耀眼明星。对企业客户来说，在拥抱云计算时，往往选择既要保留部分业务系统运行在
<hoxily> jussss: 干得开心否？
<hoxily> jussss: 你自认为最大的成就是什么？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 有没有鼠标手势解锁的软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466399 安全考虑设定5分钟自动锁定，但是解锁输密码又比较麻烦，如果能用鼠标画两下解锁就方便多了，像手机上那样 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2014-11-29 13:37
<jussss> hoxily: 不开心
<hoxily> jussss: 哪里不开心？
<jussss> hoxily: 最大的成就是会装sql server 2k8
<jussss> 都不开心
<hoxily> jussss: 怎样才能让你开心？
<jussss> 不喜欢财务会计
<yunfan> tmd 移动跟我说要换卡 准备去买华为那个荣耀4 结果发现也要抢购
<gfxmode> yunfan: 手机现在都搞饥饿营销
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 如何查询ruby lib版本号? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466400 $ ruby -v ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [x86_64-linux] 但是2.1.5不是我想找的 我想找的路径是 /usr/lib/ruby/2.1.0 PS: 如果是gem lib版本可以这么查: $(ruby -rubygems -e'puts Gem.default_dir') /usr/lib/ruby/gems/2.1.0 请问上面这
<^k^>  ─> 个怎么查呢.. 统计信息: 发表于 由 PithornDawn — 2014-11-29 14:31
<yunfan> gfxmode: 我本来是可以等的 不过移动跟我说教我12.10号前去换卡
<yunfan> 不过也许可以不理他
<yunfan> gfxmode: 原来我的wcdma卡槽可以插移动4G卡  那我不用买手机了 tmd
<gfxmode> yunfan: Nice
<jussss> hoxily: help
<yunfan> gfxmode: 也不是不用买 是可以等一等 到底我还是想换个手机的
<hoxily> jussss: 什么？
<jussss> hoxily: 我发现从vps上把一个100多兆的文件下到本地，竟然每秒10kB
<jussss> hoxily: 我就无语啦，怎么这麽坑
<hoxily> jussss: 你可以先压缩一下
<jussss> hoxily: 已经上zip啦
<gfxmode> jussss: 可以用百度网盘离线，然后再从百度网盘下下来
<gfxmode> yunfan: 手机壕
<jussss> gfxmode: 额，在国外
<jussss> gfxmode: 我一开始直接用百度离线下，直接提示不支持
<jussss> gfxmode: 百度离线只能下国外的porn，很快，下个软件就提示找不到
<hoxily> jussss: 一定要下载下来才能用吗？
<jussss> hoxily: 那是个手机刷机包。。。
<jussss> hoxily: 用scp传竟然每秒10kB
<jussss> 我就无语啦
<yunfan> gfxmode: 你他妈在深圳呢
<imtxc> freeflying: 最终没买，不好看
<jussss> hoxily: so what can I do?
<hoxily> jussss: 换个时间点再下载
<freeflying> imtxc: 刚刚买了两个背包
<imtxc> freeflying: 刚才接到骗子电话了，不知道他们怎么知道我的名字和电话号码还有我有广发信用卡的
<imtxc> freeflying: 拿个手机号码给我打电话要给我提额
<freeflying> imtxc: 不给你发礼品啊，然后要你付运费？
<imtxc> freeflying: 直接就说给提额要我信息
<imtxc> 居然下雨。。。
<imtxc> 今天不是大雪么
<jussss> test
<^k^> jussss:点点点.  16:08
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2rLeIaVuAAAC9zMPoud4AALrSADQyMcAAL3k828.jpg 别赖我,真不是我干的
<jussss> test
<^k^> jussss:点点点.  17:08
<jussss> hoxily: 试了下filezilla更慢
<jussss> hoxily: filezilla就尼玛几kb,还不如scp
<hoxily> jussss: 试试 python -m SimpleHTTPServer
<jussss> hoxily: 不会python...
<hoxily> jussss: 直接执行这个命令就行
<hoxily> jussss: 需要python2
<jussss> 现在不都python3啦玛
<hoxily> jussss: 你看一下你的VPS上的是python2 还是python3
<jussss> 2.7.3
<hoxily> jussss: 你不是架了一个Web Server吗？试试用它来传输看看。
<jussss> nginx?
<jussss> hoxily: 直接把文件放/usr/share/nginx/www/下然后在index.html里加个链接/
<jussss> ？
<hoxily> jussss: 都行吧
<jussss> 我试试，
<hoxily> jussss: 做个链接就行了吧
<jussss> hoxily: 为什么会这么慢呢
<jussss> hoxily: 是vps的问题？
<hoxily> jussss: 不知道。也许HTTP协议比较容易通过防火墙。
<jussss> hoxily: 现在这个是三番的do,换个岛国的linode会不会快点
<jussss> linode就是贵了点
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • ubuntukylin14.10 minidwep-gtk-40420-ubuntu-32bit.deb http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466401 安装时显示 preparing to unpack minidwep-gtk-40420-ubuntu-32bit.deb …… Unpacking minidwep-gtk (40420) over (40420) ... 正在设置 minidwep-gtk (40420) ... 这样表示安装成功吗 但在终端输入sudo minidwep-gtk然后输入密码然后
<^k^>  ─> 就没有反应了 统计信息: 发表于 由 shlk0609 — 2014-11-29 14:46
<jussss> hoxily: 还是一样慢。。。
<jzp113> 现在字幕去那找啊
<jzp113> hi
<^k^> jzp113:点点点.  18:43
<jzp113> 发现用ipv6线路再也不掉线了
<science> 用了6年的希捷500g硬盘病了，今天入手一块希捷企业级1t  570元
<jzp113> 1t？
<jzp113> 买个ssd
<science> 太贵那个
<jzp113> 我发现机械硬盘都都是渣
<kandu> 网上订餐用什么网站好?
<jzp113> kfc
<kandu> 哦，不打算订快餐
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 命令chattr http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466403 不太理解为何“chattr +i”更具安全性，root也删不了，但还是可以先“-i”，再删嘛，将权限改为“700”，不是一样效果吗？？是因为设定连结也无法修改吗？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 joujou2014 — 2014-11-29 19:19
<jussss> test
<^k^> jussss:点点点.  19:31
<jussss> hoxily: 用wget下了1h52min终于下完啦
<hoxily> jussss: 真麻烦。这个ROM在国内网络下载不到吗？
<jussss> hoxily: 恩，从xda搞得，国内没找到
<jzp113> 怪了
<kandu> jzp113: 搞定。发现携程还能订餐 XD
<jzp113> kandu, 不错
<jzp113> kandu, 我在学校都叫室友订餐
<jzp113> kandu, ubuntu分屏 另外一个看电影全屏总是有影响
<jzp113> ubuntu分屏 另外一个看电影全屏总是有影响
<jussss> hoxily: debian7插上android fdisk -l出不来磁盘，擦擦，dmesg倒是由信息
<jussss> kandu: 大牛帮帮我
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu VPS • pptpd无法正常使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466404 按照http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/的教程安装pptpd后 手机可以连接vpn，但是无法上网 统计信息: 发表于 由 chole — 2014-11-29 19:40
<hoxily> jussss: 插上后你的手机会有提醒的吧？
<hoxily> jussss: 问你是不是要以USB存储设备方式展现。
<jussss> hoxily: kandu  root@eeepc:~# fdisk -l
<jussss> Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<jussss> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders, total 488397168 sectors
<jussss> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<jussss> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<jussss> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<jussss> Disk identifier: 0x000c0b58
<jussss> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<^k^> jussss:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<jussss> hoxily: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9297659/    cc kandu
<jussss> hoxily: 点了usb存储
<jussss> test
<^k^> jussss:点点点.  19:49
<jussss> linux fdisk android 存储
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu kylin 14.10 安装后很卡是怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466406 鼠标指针都移动困难。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 299792458cc — 2014-11-29 19:48
<jussss> hoxily: linux fdisk android 存储
<jussss> hoxily: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9297659/
 * hoxily 看不懂
<jussss> kandu: 大师
<jussss> kandu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9297659/ 为啥android插debian 7没反应
<jussss> kandu: fdisk -l 不出sdb
<hoxily> jussss: # fdisk -l /dev/sdb 呢？
<hoxily> jussss: 有输出么？
<jussss> hoxily: 有
<jussss> hoxily: Disk /dev/sdb: 127 MB, 127008768 bytes
<jussss> This doesn't look like a partition table
<jussss> Probably you selected the wrong device.
<jussss> hoxily: lsblk也有
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • instance创建一直是build，都两天了。现在创建新的instance直接error http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466407 instance.jpg 新创建的instance可以terminate，但是111terminate后扔保留在页面。 镜像制作应该没有问题，vnc进入了。/var/lib/nova/instances/中的日志console.log是空的。跪求大神指点
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 520060628 — 2014-11-29 20:16
<jussss> 没人。。。
<jussss> alvin_rxg: bla
<jussss> Chaos`Eternal: roylez 我不能挂载我的android手机，怎么办
<roylez> jussss: 手机是大容量存储吗？
<jussss> roylez: 是
<roylez> jussss: 那自己看udev是不是有些配置问题了
<jussss> roylez: lsblk都有sdb, fdisk -l不出来 如果直接fdisk -l /dev/sdb会出信息说this doesn't look like a partition table
<roylez> jussss: 直接mount呢
<jussss> roylez: 我擦，直接mount sdb可以，但是mount sdb1就mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<roylez> jussss: 很显然没有对 sdb 进行分区
<roylez> jussss: 直接 mkfs -t vfat /dev/sdb 这样格式化的
<jussss> roylez: 可是手机有2个内存怎么办
<roylez> jussss: 我比较喜欢这么用
<jussss> roylez: 手机自带一个，sd卡一个
<roylez> jussss: 手机插上的时候，有sd卡就只会把sd卡挂载
<jussss> roylez: 我擦，一样竟然，我直接mount /dev/sdc /home/juss竟然行
<roylez> jussss: 哦，居然都有
<jussss> roylez: 这尼玛为啥没文章普及，
<roylez> jussss: 用Linux的太少了，或者很多人不把这个当做问题
<jussss> roylez: ...坑啦我这样的小白
<roylez> jussss: 能用就好，将就下
<roylez> jussss: 反正不是天天手机插电脑上
<jussss> roylez: 传东西得用呀
<jussss> roylez: 下载玩电影传手机看
<jussss> roylez: 我手机dpi 312比我电脑高多啦
<roylez> jussss: es文件浏览器不是可以开ftp的么...
<jussss> roylez: ftp多蛋疼
<roylez> jussss: 你这个难道就不蛋疼了
<jussss> roylez: 那这搞半天就因为这2货没分区让fdisk识别不了对吧
<roylez> jussss: 因为不存在分区表？
<roylez> jussss: 不过这也没道理啊
<jussss> roylez: 不过dmesg有信息，lsblk也能检测
<jussss> roylez: 就fdisk死活不显示，
<jussss> This doesn't look like a partition table
<jussss> Probably you selected the wrong device.
<jussss> roylez: 都尼玛直接挂载能用啦，fdisk出来的还是这样的信息，
<jussss> roylez: 我刚把xda下的刷进去啦，马上就能看看外国佬的rom啦，有点小激动
<jussss> 下这个rom真是菲斯老金
<jussss> 用百度云 迅雷都尼玛下不了
<jussss> 直接wget到vps,然后wget到本地，用了1分钟到了vps,用啦1h50m到本地，擦擦
<jussss> 我擦，这个rom只有英语然后跟蒙古那种小虫子语一样不知道是啥
<gebjgd> jussss, 好东西
<gebjgd> jussss, 刷了再说
<jussss> gebjgd: ...正在刷，貌似是印度语
<gebjgd> jussss, 刷完 你就知道了
<jussss> gebjgd: 选择时区这默认是gmt +05:30 india standard time
<hoxily> 小虫子？
<gebjgd> jussss, 贊
<gebjgd> jussss, 印度人都在爲你服務
<gebjgd> jussss, 有沒有一種很爽的感覺
 * gebjgd 出門買東西去
<jussss> gebjgd: 这个rom自带gms感激很爽，不用自己再刷啦
<jussss> hoxily: 就是蝌蚪一样的文字，不知道是啥
<jussss> 跟蒙古语差不多的蝌蚪，可能是印度 阿拉伯神码的，不知道
<hoxily>  لحظة
<jussss> 长这么大就认识汉字和英文字母还有一点点韩语和日语
<hoxily> สวัสดี
<hoxily>  안녕하세요
<hoxily> שלום
<hoxily>  नमस्ते
<hoxily>  হ্যালো
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • Ubuntu下安装多路径软件 Multipath 哪位大神搞过 麻烦指点一下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466408 Ubuntu 12.10 下安装多路径软件 Multipath 后面挂的存储 是通过FC 的方式，求具体的操作方法 统计信息: 发表于 由 li974555 — 2014-11-29 20:52
<jussss> 我这显示全是方块。。。
<jussss> hoxily: 我这还有一个问题，我的firefox输入不了汉字啦。。。
<jussss> hoxily: xterm emacs 全可以，ff就不行，不知道咋回事
<jussss> 太长时间不用尼玛全忘光啦
<jussss> 下次找工作一定找个linux环境的
<hoxily> jussss: 百度一下你有的输入法名字+firefox+输入不了
<jussss> fcitx
<hoxily> jussss: 为何不找Mac OS环境？
<jussss> hoxily: 买不起苹果
<jussss> fcitx我一般读 fuck it tx
<JeffToan> 谁搭建过静态key加tls-auth的openvpn？ 搞了几个小时了，死活不成功
<jussss> ProBook4230s: 我这看u2b用do的三番机房，速度就尼玛十几kb,三番不是速度最好的吗？
<jussss> ProBook4230s: 求可顺畅看u2b的vps
<ProBook4230s> jussss: 你先换光纤.
<ShaMoon> 有没有谁安装过qbittorrent的搜索插件啊?有没有速度好一点的啊?
<jussss> ProBook4230s: 10Mb电信光纤我这是
<ProBook4230s> jussss: 我20M + 日本vps, 勉强能看720p而已
<jussss> 我这360p都看，不敢奢望720p了
<ProBook4230s> jussss: 想要快, 买香港vps.
<jussss> 看720p 5秒一卡受不了
<jussss> 刷了个貌似是印度的rom, 自带gms 神码u2b talk store places maps navigation 感觉真好
<jussss> 天语这个国产手机，为什么跟印度那个karbonn有关系？不懂
<jzp113> 哎
<jzp113> 我这不错
<jussss> 难道这2是一个公司
<jzp113> 不知道啊
<jzp113> 看了盗梦空间 ，表示看不懂
<ShaMoon> 有没有谁安装过qbittorrent的搜索插件啊?有没有速度好一点的啊?
<CyrusYzGTt> 哦
<jzp113> ubuntu 有啥好用的词典吗
<jzp113> 类似 os 里面那个
<gebjgd> jussss, 肉翻才最快
<gebjgd> jussss, 你可以看牆內的資源啊
<JeffToan> 我看youtube基本都是全速
<jussss> gebjgd: 没有钱。。。
<gebjgd> jussss, 借
<gebjgd> jussss, 在國外天天刷盤子還
<jussss> gebjgd: ，，，
<gebjgd> jussss, 這很正常
<gebjgd> zhouxiaobo, 爲什麼不是 Liuxiaobo
<JeffToan> 我猜因为他爸姓zhou
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 贊
<JeffToan> 猜对了？
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 不知道
<jussss> gebjgd: 我是连出国的钱都借不到，我生活在农村
<gebjgd> jussss, 農村出國的太多了
<gebjgd> jussss, 偷渡
<JeffToan> 农村的偷渡过去干嘛呢
<jussss> gebjgd: 那还不如在天朝苟活
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 賣奶粉
<JeffToan> 過去賣奶粉？
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 你不知道？
<JeffToan> 不知道，幫國內代購奶粉？
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 對
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 暴利啊
<JeffToan> 第一次聽說
<JeffToan> 居然成產業了
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 你要是在國外就知道了
<JeffToan> 歐國還是米國呢
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 超市見到華人都限制購買
<JeffToan> 。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 天朝人的名聲差不是吹的
<JeffToan> 前幾天還跟人辯論這個話題呢
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 辯論啥
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 這邊很多留學生都做這個生意了
<JeffToan> 關於西方對天朝人的眼光、評價、態度
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 基本上都能滿足自身的開銷了
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 不理解
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 看不懂
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 就像我們看北朝鮮人
<JeffToan> 好多年前去日本留學的學生靠賣章光101很賺錢
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 現在是反着
<JeffToan> 你在哪個國家啊
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 國外的東西 朝內好賣
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 歐洲不知名的小國家
<JeffToan> 全世界最富裕的就是歐洲小國
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 胡說， 天朝最富
<jussss> gebjgd: 那个2次征战世界的小国家
<gebjgd> jussss, 恩  小國家
<JeffToan> 那哪裏是小國
<JeffToan> 我弟弟剛從那“小國”回來，帶了兩罐還是四罐奶粉回來
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 天朝到處資本 財力輸出
<JeffToan> 說是兒子急等着吃
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 笨 直接郵寄
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 天朝那麼富裕  爲什麼不吃天朝的奶粉
<JeffToan> 你有空也該做做這個生意啊
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 絕不會輸在起跑線上
<jussss> gebjgd: 吃完就变大头娃娃啦
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 沒那興趣
<JeffToan> 會有N多人求着你幫買
<gebjgd> jussss, 大頭所以聰明
<gebjgd> jussss, 大頭 大頭   下雨不愁
<jussss> gebjgd: 要不就是几岁的女婴都有初潮
<gebjgd> jussss, 那多好
<gebjgd> jussss, 直接下一代
<jussss> gebjgd: 天朝的食物太奇葩，不敢吃
<gebjgd> jussss, 不出幾年就有第5代了
<JeffToan> 唉，我老婆正懷孕，愁死我了
<jussss> JeffToan: 赶快让 gebjgd 给尼邮寄小国的奶粉
<gebjgd> jussss, 到時候可以和昆蟲比較
<JeffToan> 我已經開始從米國買了
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 這叫民殤
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 爲什麼會這樣  國人該思考了
<jussss> gebjgd: go v不思考有毛用
<JeffToan> 國人沒有思考的習慣，只顧自己和眼前利益
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 這話點睛了
<JeffToan> 前幾天跟人辯論的是，爲什麼美國這個移民國家，不惜爲黑奴的權力打一場內戰，居然在剛剛解放黑奴以後以聯邦政府層面通過針對某一個具體種族的《排華法案》
<JeffToan> 既然都是移民，而且崇尚種族平等，卻要以法典的形式排斥華人
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 華人確實不可救藥了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu14.04 64位版不如32版稳定啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466412 64位的自安装后死机2次，32位版没有死机过 另外64位比32位的软件少一些啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhwlyfx — 2014-11-29 22:39
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 想過成因麼
<JeffToan> 當年華人不投票、不作證、不置不動產，不融入社會，不帶老婆，帶頭破壞罷工，死了屍體也要運回國內，不對社會做更深層次的貢獻
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 錯
<JeffToan> 哦？那你說說
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 信仰的缺失
<JeffToan> 國內很多人不以爲然，說到素質問題，很多景點唯獨以簡體中文提示“請勿吐痰”“請勿喧譁”之類的，有的人甚至會說，這不是素質，是中國人的生活習慣問題
<JeffToan> 當代信仰缺失嚴重，斷層太深，但100年前跟現在還不大一樣
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 恩那
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 這就是當代華人行爲的原因
<JeffToan> 華人傳統文化因素，再加上中國大陸這幾十年來的浩劫，更加劇了
<JeffToan> 上次有個名人，忘了是誰，說他在國外表現得很禮貌，別人會認爲他是臺灣人
<JeffToan> 沒認爲日本韓國人，大概是因爲講中文
<JeffToan> 但是臺灣跟大陸的差別就很大
<JeffToan> 我感覺曉波很糾結
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 他想改姓
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 你不會姓丁吧
<JeffToan> 丁怎麼會是Toan呢
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 唐？
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 湯？
<JeffToan> 段
<gebjgd> JeffToan, 段正淳的後人  失敬
<jussss> JeffToan: 一阳指
<gebjgd> jussss, 指你的菊花
<jussss> JeffToan: 说加藤鹰和你神码关系
<JeffToan> 我徒弟
<gfxmode> 国内的趋势能预测么，谁也说不准，所以只能顾眼前；国外的未来、经济、政策可预测
<gebjgd> knownbad, 幹嘛呢
<knownbad> 刚回来，得去陪老妈子吃饭。   Adios.
#ubuntu-cn 2014-11-30
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 笔记本莫名奇妙的闪屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466416 笔记本是联想的y460N， 安装了win7和ubuntu12.04，已经安装大黄蜂屏蔽掉了独显了 平时使用的时候都是正常的 但是只要到了晚上11点左右，就开始闪屏了 对，就是怎么的准时出现，一周了都 而且闪屏的是只
<^k^>  ─> 有软件在闪而已 不过所有的软件都有这种情况，感觉应该不是软件的问题 然后。。。 今天在下载东西的时 …
<stardiviner> 早阿
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 不管是编译软件还是安装网卡的驱动，都是同样的错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466419 make[1]: Entering directory '/usr/src/linux-headers-3.16.0-25-generic' Makefile:419: *** recipe commences before first target。 停止。 make[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-headers-3.16.0-25-generic' Makef
<^k^>  ─> ile:15: recipe for target 'all' failed make: *** [all] Error 2 求大神帮助啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 shaodon24 — 2014-11-30 9:25
<freeflying> iMadper,  无损哪里去下
<iMadper> freeflying: 百度音乐的黄金vip
<zhouzhiqiang> 有人吗？？？
<[ID]-22716> good morning
<freeflying> iMadper, 那个要钱吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 是啊.
<freeflying> iMadper, 多少一个月
<iMadper> freeflying: 不知道, 挺贵的, 我买的普通vip, 在线听320kbps的mp3
<[ID]-22716> 什么东东？
<[ID]-22716> 百度音乐VIP?
<iMadper> freeflying: 现在盗版打击挺给力的. 各种pt相继挂掉
<freeflying> iMadper, 是啊,美剧都没得看了
<freeflying> iMadper, 我的bt彻底挂了,也下不了
<iMadper> freeflying: 去youku啊, 我也买youku的vip了
<freeflying> iMadper, 好多美剧没有啊
<[ID]-22716> 我有个网站可以看
<iMadper> freeflying: 你直接海盗湾啊, 你又不需要字幕.
<iMadper> [ID]-22716: 说出来, 我去举报, 拿钱
<[ID]-22716> 哈哈
<freeflying> iMadper, 我的bt现在连不上任何种子
 * iMadper 当年有一阵子, 举报色情网站给5k, 我当时没去举报, 真是心疼. 
<iMadper> freeflying: 打电话骂isp啊
<freeflying> iMadper, 如何破
<[ID]-22716> 屌丝的青春都被你毁了
<iMadper> freeflying: 高端口都被封了吧?
<freeflying> iMadper, 怎么说? 就说我不能下载?
<freeflying> iMadper, 貌似是
<iMadper> freeflying: 昂, 就说不能用bt了
<freeflying> iMadper, vps上封bt不
<iMadper> freeflying: 当然封了.
<iMadper> freeflying: 你一下载, 立马停机
<freeflying> iMadper, 都想搞个vps去下了
<iMadper> freeflying: 只能搞无版权保护国家的vps.
<freeflying> iMadper, 那速度又不行了
<iMadper> freeflying: 这倒是. 但是, 你知道FBI warning不?  lol~
<freeflying> iMadper, 这是啥
<freeflying> iMadper, 昨天下单了两个包
<freeflying> iMadper, 给我老婆买了个tumi的双肩包,我终于把ogio的收了
<freeflying> :P
<iMadper> freeflying: http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/w%3D580/sign=b102e5f456e736d158138c00ab504ffc/8f0136d12f2eb938925cd1dad7628535e4dd6fcf.jpg
<zhouzhiqiang> :-D
<iMadper> freeflying: ... ... ... 想买就早买
<iMadper> freeflying: 纠结半天, 还不是给买了? 早买早用啊
<iMadper> tumi的包我这辈子是没戏了
<jiero> iMadper: 我的电脑现在一直在 cpu saving mode 呀。怎么办？
<jiero> iMadper: 给未来老婆买包了？
<iMadper> jiero: cpufreq 这个工具自己调?
<iMadper> jiero: 我没买啊
<iMadper> 人人影视这非法网站怎么又复活了?
<[ID]-22716> 墙外可以看
<freeflying> iMadper, ogio这货连感恩节都不怎么打折,太黑了
<jiero> iMadper:  好像是坏了？
<freeflying> iMadper, 电驴子是不是好点
<jiero> iMadper: 自动回到 800mhz
<iMadper> freeflying: 电驴你家速度快吗? 我家比较慢
<iMadper> freeflying: 感恩节不打折太常见了吧?
<iMadper> freeflying: 我感恩节去吃烤串, 人家也不给我打折...
<iMadper> jiero: .. .. .. 一般不会吧
<jiero> ima
<jiero> iMadper:  网上搜到好多这样的。。。  current CPU frequency is 800 MHz.   cpufreq stats: 1.87 GHz:0.00%, 1.87 GHz:0.00%, 1.60 GHz:0.00%, 800 MHz:100.00%
<freeflying> iMadper, 感恩节在米国很重要啊,跟我们春节差不多
<iMadper> freeflying: 双11我买的羽绒服都不特价... ...
<freeflying> iMadper, 你买啥羽绒服了啊
<freeflying> iMadper, 推荐一款
<jiero> iMadper: 买滑雪服 看到低卡农的 249元的85g绒，250g总重
<iMadper> freeflying: mhw ghost wisper
<freeflying> iMadper, 链接有不
<iMadper> jiero: 85g充绒量太少, 如果不是高蓬, 没法买.
<iMadper> freeflying: 没了, 店家后来涨价了...
<jiero> iMadper:  重量呀。 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=37315611818
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 迪卡侬 户外轻薄羽绒服 男 正品修身短款 轻滑雪服QUECHUA 轻羽绒系列完美的存在，轻盈与保暖的完美结合。自重仅250克，羽绒量却高达95克。此外不同于普通轻羽绒，本款可以收纳进自身口袋，免除了收纳袋容易丢失的困扰。遇到外界恶劣天气时建议穿在冲锋衣内提供保暖效果。
<^k^>  ─> 价格: 元
<jiero> iMadper:  这样内部加保暖的衣服一件就好了嗯。
<iMadper> jiero: 羽绒服就是保暖层, 应该在外面加冲锋衣
<jiero> iMadper: 多数羽绒服太大
<freeflying> 有要去机场了
<iMadper> freeflying: 我给我老爹买了个黑冰, 很赞, 比我的鬼语者还赞
<freeflying> NND
<iMadper> freeflying: 我中午也去.
<jiero> freeflying:   iMadper  壕们。
<freeflying> iMadper, 又去美帝啊
<iMadper> freeflying: http://www.mountainhardwear.com/mens-ghost-whisperer-down-jacket-OM5678.html
 * jiero 想坐飞机。
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Men's Ghost Whisperer™ Down Jacket | MountainHardwear.com
<iMadper> freeflying: 接人. 还是南苑机场, 特别远
<freeflying> i
<freeflying> iMadper, 以后南边机场修好就惨了
<jiero> iMadper:  亲自去接谁呀
<iMadper> jiero: 不亲自去还花钱顾别人去?
<jiero> iMadper: 机场车 -
<iMadper> freeflying: 南边的?
<jiero> iMadper:  嗯嗯。。我其实现在想不到为啥要接了 - 如果不是开车
<iMadper> jiero: 那人欠我钱, 好不容易回来了, 我直接堵在机场门口讨债啊
<jiero> iMadper:  ... ... ... ... ... ... 借我些钱吧。
<Arch> 有什么软件能像github那样显示blame啊
<iMadper> jiero: 自己挣啊, 这么大个男生, 又不缺胳膊少腿的
<iMadper> Arch: git.
<iMadper> Arch: git blame /path/to/filename
<jiero> iMadper:  借我5万元。
<iMadper> jiero: ... ... 我都没有5w..
<iMadper> jiero: 我现在只有余额包存着1.4w
<Arch> iMadper, 我想像github那样能把commit对于的说明也显示在一起
<iMadper> Arch: 那就只有magit-blame了
<Arch> iMadper, 那是什么……
<iMadper> Arch: 我在emacs里面用magit-blame来做blame.
<jiero> iMadper: 我只有（要不回来的CN￥12000+CN￥3000）+US$2400+HK$1600+ CN￥2000，现在怎么办呢。
<Arch> iMadper, 那么多client都没有一个能实现这个功能？也不是很难的功能啊
 * jiero 要凑够几万块
<iMadper> jiero: 你比我有钱, 现在应该救济我一下
<iMadper> Arch: 不难啊. 没人有需求而已.
<jiero> iMadper: 怎么会呀。哪里有钱。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 我现在, 所有存款只有1.4w. 加上几百块现金.
<Arch> iMadper, 怎么会那，看boame那一堆hash谁知道哪个是哪个啊
<jiero> iMadper:  我信用卡还欠千把 --- ---
<iMadper> Arch: 我说了, 我用magit-blame
<iMadper> Arch: 效果很好啊.
<iMadper> jiero: 我信用卡欠了4.4k
<Arch> iMadper, 这是emacs的插件还是命令行工具还是什么？
<iMadper> Arch: emacs插件啊.
<jiero> iMadper:  明白了，我的内核版本已经错了。所以cpu频率调整工具失灵
<Arch> iMadper, 额……vim党怎么办
<iMadper> Arch: git难道不整合到编辑器里面? 改代码和看log是一体的啊
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。赶紧去堵机场吧。。。
<iMadper> Arch: 而且, 看blame的时候 语法高亮/提示什么的都需要啊.
<Arch> iMadper, 没发现vim有什么相应的工具啊
<iMadper> jiero: 还没到点.
<iMadper> Arch: vim是啥?
<Arch> iMadper, 莫黑……
<jiero> iMadper:  算了，现在 在这里打字都卡。。。
 * jiero 先撤
<iMadper> Arch: jiero:
<iMadper> Arch: http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/1969810
<iMadper> Arch: 按回车, 右边就会展示对应的整个commit信息.
<Arch> iMadper, 为什么要使用emacs那？
<iMadper> Arch: 没别的工具可用啊.
<iMadper> Arch: 其实emacs特别难用, 但是问题是只有emacs能用. 如果有替代品, 我早就换了
<iMadper> Arch: emacs连多线程都不支持, 特别垃圾.
<Arch> iMadper, 什么东西只有emacs能有那？
<iMadper> Arch: 比如我现在在emacs里面跟你聊天. 我老板也用irc, 当他给我分配一个bug的时候, 我一个快捷键就添加了这个bug的schedule.
<iMadper> Arch: 比如, 有人发邮件给我一个patch, 我用emacs来收邮件, 一个快捷键就直接把patch打上去了
<Arch> iMadper, 就是利用了emacs近乎全能的性质呗
<iMadper> Arch: 我不关心啥性质, 方便就行.
<iMadper> Arch: 你给我说个别的能做到的, 我实在是受不了elisp了, 早就想扔掉emacs了.
<iMadper> Arch: 刚才的那个magit啥的, 我也觉得挺方便的. 写了代码直接就提交了, 否则还要切到终端去提交太傻了
<Arch> iMadper, emacs难用有体现在哪那？丑陋的快捷键吗？
<iMadper> Arch: emacs快捷键很赞啊. 丑陋的地方是, 用elisp做扩展, 老子不会写啊, 写的很蹩脚啊. 还有, 多线程支持很差啊. 还有, 名字太挫了, 叫个毛emacs啊!
<iMadper> Arch: 我现在wm和firefox都是emacs系列的快捷键, emacs这种叫做, 快捷键序列, 简直完美.
<Arch> iMadper, 快捷键跟vim比那？如果你不认vim的话请忽视这句话……
<iMadper> Arch: vim是啥?
<iMadper> Arch: 想知道区别, 就自己去试试看.
<Arch> iMadper, 怎么上手比较好那
<iMadper> Arch: 哦, 有个prelude的包, 这样对于新手来说省去了配置的过程, 直接享受.
<iMadper> Arch: 我有几个朋友在用.
<iMadper> Arch: https://github.com/bbatsov/prelude
<^k^> ⇪ ti: bbatsov/prelude · GitHub
<iMadper> Arch: 不过emacs不好用得地方太多了, 你要是会gedit, 就用gedit就行. 没必要非得用emacs.
<tryit> iMadper, 我最爱emacs的是它的shell
<iMadper> tryit: 我从来不用那玩意..
<iMadper> tryit: 我终端/firefox都是不可替代的...
<tryit> iMadper, 需要 ncurses 库的东东，我才会开个terminal
<iMadper> tryit: 昂. 我依赖byobu...
<iMadper> tryit: byobu给我的误操作提供了缓冲
<tryit> iMadper, 不明觉厉
<iMadper> tryit: 就是, 如果不小心关了终端, 然后打开终端 attach上去, 东西还都在. screen/tmux都提供这个了啊
<iMadper> tryit: byobu其实就是tmux...
<tryit> iMadper, 明天开始投简历……
<iMadper> tryit: 年前投啊/
<iMadper> tryit: 大家都在等年终奖, 辞职的人少啊
<tryit> iMadper, 也矛盾……
<tryit> iMadper, 肯定年后好找点，
<iMadper> tryit: 恩, 不过可能坚持不下来了.
<tryit> iMadper, 什么坚持不下来了？
<iMadper> tryit: 只学不赚钱啊. 这样子很难坚持下来.
<tryit> iMadper, 这倒是没问题
<tryit> iMadper, 只是想早点工作，早点积累点工作经验，
<tryit> iMadper, 然后往BAT或者外企跳槽就会好很多
<iMadper> tryit: 恩. 不过第一个工作不会太理想就是了
<tryit> iMadper, 恩，作好心理准备了
<iMadper> tryit: 恩.
<tryit> iMadper, 驱动和网络相关部分，是不是大部分是做路由器的？
<iMadper> tryit: 当然不是了
<tryit> iMadper, 网络安全也有一部分
<iMadper> tryit: 等一下, 我给你找个实例
<tryit> iMadper, ok
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  11:27
<gfxmode> 我们是次年的5月份发年终奖。。。。。。。
<tryit> gfxmode, ……
<iMadper> tryit: https://github.com/bbatsov/prelude
<jzp113> 六维空间积分真难赚 iMadper
<iMadper> gfxmode: 我们每年年底发, 300块钱的红包.
<tryit> iMadper, 这是emacs插件？
<iMadper> tryit: 哪个?
<iMadper> tryit: 发错了
<iMadper> tryit: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_e59371cc0102v585.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 面向C10M时代的MiddleBox之 - 高性能四层负载均衡设备AGW_阿里技术保障_新浪博客
<iMadper> tryit: 没复制上... 直接粘贴了...
<tryit> iMadper, .
<tryit> iMadper, 这是高大上的东西，现在求职没戏
<iMadper> jzp113: 容易得很. 不过前两天有人给人人影视煽情, 我为了跟他对骂, 所以不得已变成了正版支持者了. 所以劝你少用六维, 多看正版.
<jzp113> iMadper, 恩恩
<iMadper> tryit: 内核开发, 不去做这些很难赚大钱的...
<tryit> iMadper, 这肯定是以后的求职目标，但是目前没戏
<iMadper> tryit: 互联网行业, 允许你不用这么高技能就赚这么多钱的.
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 请求帮助，为什么我的系统字体和一般的不一样？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466420 我是新手。今天刚刚安装了ubuntu。 发现我的默认字体和其他电脑看上去不一样，粗体中文模糊，难以辨认，看网页同样如此。 如图, 請看附件。 有没有人知道解决方法？ 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 GuYuan64 — 2014-11-30 11:19
<tryit> iMadper, ?
<tryit> iMadper, 混上一年看看
<tryit> iMadper, 混点经验，工作中学点东西
<jusss> ProBook4230s|AP: mbp豪
<jzp113> ProBook4230s|AP, 换电脑了啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 新鲜幽默的囧人小笑话 : 今天我妈跟我说,好像快到七夕情人节了,你约不约会啊?我就楞了,我说我跟谁约呀,她说哦,那你要是不出去玩那天就在家看家吧,我跟你爸出去。。。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助，单ubuntu系统14.10下安装USB网卡驱动失败，编译软件失败啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466421 make[1]: Entering directory '/usr/src/linux-headers-3.16.0-25-generic' Makefile:419: *** recipe commences before first target。 停止。 make[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-headers-3.16.0-25-generic' Makefile:
<^k^>  ─> 15: recipe for target 'all' failed make: *** [all] Error 2 求大神帮助啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 shaodon24 — 2014-11-30 13:11
<yadong> ???
 * yadong a
 * yadong d
<yadong> who are you
<yadong> hello
<^k^> yadong:点点点.  14:32
<yadong> 有中文乱码吗
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 戴口罩 : 病孩:"妈妈,发药的阿姨为什么戴口罩?"妈妈:"给你的药很好吃,院长怕她们偷吃了。"病孩:"那给那些拿刀的叔叔戴口罩是怕他们聚餐吧?"
<tryit> ProBook4230s|AP, 玩过openwrt没
<jzp113> 没人扯淡啊
<jzp113> 聊聊天啊
<yadong> fg
<jzp113> ProBook4230s|AP, 你说你原来下载速度50吗/s？
<jzp113> ProBook4230s|AP, 是机械硬盘吗？我下载下载10M/s电脑就卡的不行了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 关于编译linux内核问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466422 我的电脑是win8+ubuntu双系统，下了个新内核尝试编译安装，发现给ubuntu分的15G不够编译的，想把源代码放在给windows的硬盘分区下编译，结果在make menuconfig命令出错，错误如下： root@davidpc:/media/david-pc/D/linux-new-ke
<^k^>  ─> rnel/linux-3.17.4# make menuconfig HOSTCC scripts/basic/fixdep /bin/sh: 1: scripts/basic/fixdep: Permission denied make[1]: *** [scripts/basi …
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  15:25
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  15:33
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • Grub rescue问题，启动盘无法启动。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466424 问题起因： 1、原来安装的是win8和ubuntan双系统。 2、用winPE的启动盘启动计算机，ghost覆盖win8。中途死机，按电源键关机。 问题描述： 再开机，提示： error: no such partition. Entering rescue mode... grub rescu
<^k^>  ─> e> 曾经试过的解决办法。 1、winPE启动盘，进入菜单选项后，无论选择win03PE还是07PE都在启动界面卡住。选择 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于新手用命令行安装软件的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466425 比如说这样的情况。我一定要用命令来安装一个软件，并且呢，这个软件是要下载的。这样怎么办？我的意思是，命令界面里怎么能看见网站的内容呢？又怎么下载呢？应该不可以这样做吧 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 yan ke 1 — 2014-11-30 16:07
<jusss> Test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  16:38
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 学习C语言遇到个小问题，大家请看看。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466426 要求时这样的，从终端输入一串字符，回车结束输入。然后反序打印输入的内容。 如果我输入的速度慢点，反序输出的开头几个字符没有乱码，输入快点，就有乱码了，请大家看看。 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 drongh — 2014-11-30 17:02
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 14.10自带firefox不能同步的问题解决过程，与大家共享 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466429 新安装的14.10,结果系统自带的firefox不能同步,总是显示未知帐号.这可要了我的老命了,这无数的书签收藏夹和插件,咋弄啊 .经过3天的煎熬,无数脑细胞的损失,误打误撞之下总算
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 如何查看二进制可执行文件的源码？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466430 在网上下载了一个用C语言编写的算法程序，解压后是一个二进制可执行文件， 我想得到该算法的源代码，应该如何操作呢？ 本人新手，求各位大神指教。 注：附件为该算法文件 frsac.gz 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 moon_rui — 2014-11-30 18:09
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • C语言中两个源文件,有两个同名的未初始化全局变量,这时哪个算该变量的定义? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466431 C语言中两个源文件,有两个同名的未初始化全局变量,这时哪个算该变量的定义? 比如: a.c: int i; b.c: int i; main.c: int i; int main(void){return 0;} //这时哪个文
<^k^>  ─> 件中的声明算定义? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2014-11-30 18:37
<skh1> abiword编辑中文乱码怎么解决？急
<skh1> 有办法吗？
<ProBook4230s|AP> skh1: abiword没有换编码的地方嘛?
<skh1> 似乎没有啊
<ProBook4230s> 那就没办法啊
<ProBook4230s> 我没用过那玩意
<ProBook4230s> 不过我用libreoffice, 从来不乱码的啊
<skh1> ProBook4230s: 那你怎么编辑word呢？
<ProBook4230s> skh1: libreoffice / google document
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: 网卡驱动问题吧? 网卡传输大量的数据, 会不停地触发中断, 同时锁住很多数据, 导致你的电脑运行缓慢. 不过, 我之前下载50m的时候, 没觉得特别慢啊. 当然, 硬盘io会变慢很多.
<jzp113> ProBook4230s, 哦  应该是硬盘io的问题
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: 10mb硬盘就吃不消了? 你啥客户端啊?
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: 笔记本硬盘也都有60mb/s的啊...
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: 而且, bt软件一般都会申请一个大内存空间, buffer写满了才会一次性写入磁盘.
<jzp113> ProBook4230s, transmission
<jzp113> ProBook4230s,  不知道 10m/s就变卡了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • tar还原后，grub-install失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466435 原来的分区是/dev/sda1,/dev/sda2,/dev/sda3,/dev/sda5,/dev/sda6,其中/dev/sda6是/分区，我备份了该分区 然后重新分区，为/dev/sda1,/dev/sda2,/dev/sda5,/dev/sda6,/dev/sda7，/dev/sda8，其中我想让/dev/sda8为/分区，/dev/sda7为swap分区
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  19:47
<hoxily> hi
<^k^> hoxily:点点点.  19:47
<sennn> 大家好
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  19:48
<jusss> 好
<jzp113> 怪了 总是掉线
<skh1> ubuntu编辑个word太麻烦
<jzp113> 为什么
<jzp113> 用liber不好吗
<skh1> 网速慢，安装个libreoffice用了大半个小时
<jzp113> 额
<jzp113> 这不是安装ubuntu就配置好了的吗
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • chromiumos上的输入法真漂亮，谁移植一下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466438 xim?xinput? 统计信息: 发表于 由 xuiv — 2014-11-30 20:10
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu在WiFi环境网速很慢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466439 试了Ubuntu12.04和14.04都有这个情况，刚开机的时候网速还好，用着用着网速就不行了，浏览器左下角显示解析网址。查了好像和本地DNS有关，但是不太懂这个东西，有谁遇到过这种情况吗？ 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 ashertan — 2014-11-30 20:38
<skh1> ubuntu如何跳过更新某个软件？
<ProBook4230s> skh1: 你有没有听说个一个东西叫做google.
<ProBook4230s> skh1: 你问的东西, google有答案.
<jusss> ProBook4230s: google访问不来了
<ProBook4230s> jusss: 不会翻墙就去种地去.
<jusss> ProBook4230s: 已经在种了
<jusss> ProBook4230s: 来推荐个耳机
<ProBook4230s> jusss: 等我拿一下ob ban掉你. 反正种地也不需要irc
<ProBook4230s> skh1: 你想要的:  sudo apt-mark hold <package>
<ProBook4230s> skh1: 或者 echo <package> hold | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<ProBook4230s> skh1: 官方的wiki在这里: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<^k^> ⇪ t: PinningHowto - Community Help Wiki
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于重定向的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466441 在后台运行一个程序: mpg123 后会无期.mp3 & 但是在屏幕上仍然有信息输出，如下: ryt@ubuntu:~/Music$ High Performance MPEG 1.0/2.0/2.5 Audio Player for Layers 1, 2 and 3 version 1.16.0; written and copyright by Michael Hipp and others free software
<^k^>  ─> (LGPL) without any warranty but with best wishes Playing MPEG stream 1 of 1: 后会无期.mp3 ... MPEG 1.0 layer III, 128 kbit/s, 44100 Hz j …
<skh1> ProBook4230s:     谢谢，google的ip不停被封，无语
<ProBook4230s> skh1: bing/yahoo
<ProBook4230s> skh1: 你上不了bing?
<skh1> ProBook4230s: 还没上过
<ProBook4230s> skh1:  http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs2
<^k^> ProBook4230s: ⇪ 提问的智慧
<ProBook4230s> bing的搜索真渣
<jusss> hi all
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  21:17
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • {求助万能的乌坛}关于sis672的驱动及xorg.conf http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466442 1da599cad1c8a786c0ba144d6409c93d71cf501e.jpg 0e69d939b6003af3916c8223362ac65c1238b6dd.jpg bf2ea8c27d1ed21b2c1f70a6ae6eddc453da3fdc.jpg 8b649082d158ccbf946beb791ad8bc3eb33541dc.jpg 神州天运f4000d4的老本子，三年前装过一段fedora，由
<yunfan> 谁物理还不错的？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • Ubuntu kyLin 14.10 U盘启动安装，花屏，求解！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466443 14.10和14.04 都试过了 纯新手， ， Universal-USB-Installer.exe 做的镜像 配置如下 intel atom 1.8g intel gma3600 seagate 320G 2G 内存，啥版子的忘了。 挺旧的个上网本， 现象如下： U盘引导可正常显示
<ryt_> 应该不会有问题吧
<tone_> 有人在吗 我想问个问题
<tone_> sudo usermod -a -G video aa 那么用户就在video 群组里了 我现在想从video中把aa去掉 该怎么做呀
 * jiero 买不到想要的笔记本电脑还没生产出来。
<jiero> ProBook4230s:  我第一次来酒吧和鸡尾酒
 * jiero 肆意为好无聊。。。
<jiero> ProBook4230s: 发现我的钱。。。
<jiero> ProBook4230s: 变态的信用卡竟然提示我这次还27元就行了，实际上我的信用卡账户有多还的钱。。
<jiero> freeflying:  看上这个了 http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B00IEWJUY8/ref=gb1h_img_c-2_9812_6093ae33?pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_s=center-new-2&pf_rd_r=1D65MVKMVJFYXCC1QS8H&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_p=185579812
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Lenovo 联想-Lenovo 联想 Yoga2 Pro13 13.3英寸笔记本电脑(英特尔®酷睿Haswell双核i5-4200U 4G 128G极速固态硬盘 摄像头 HDMI IPS广视角炫彩屏 支持十点触控 Windows8 日光橙)-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱 价格:￥ 3,289.00
<gebjgd> ProBook4230s, 節操
#ubuntu-cn 2015-11-23
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 蔬菜的风趣怨言 : 冬瓜:俺个头怪大,其实内心很空虚,虽子孙满"膛",最终也是被拖到菜市嘲粹尸万断"。
<onlylove1> test
<ubrl> onlylove1:点点点.  10:01
<Niac> test
<ubrl> Niac:点点点.  10:23
<Niac> ubrl:
<ubrl> Niac,
<Niac> ubrl: help
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove> MangHuo: 早
<onlylove_> yunfan: 今天又有人来找我商量vmware的事情，估计我在这呆了一周又要去vmware，还说可能去无锡
<onlylove_> test
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点.  11:39
<nyfair> onlylove: 牛牛好腻害
<yunfan> onlylove_: 那不是挺好的 来无锡呗
<yunfan> onlylove_: 估计混着混着就到苏州了
<nyfair> 无锡房价挺便宜的
<onlylove> yunfan: 更大的可能是去vmware onsite
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  11:41
<onlylove2> nyfair: 问题是，我不想在无锡买房
<onlylove2> test
<ubrl> onlylove2:点点点.  11:42
<onlylove2> nyfair: 如果哪天去无锡，第一件事是去魔都把你揪出来好好瞅瞅
<onlylove2> yunfan: 倒是你，去魔都那么久，见到ta本尊没有
<nyfair> 你们什么时候肯用qq，那我就不用上irc了
<onlylove2> 我企鹅号好久不用，被回收了
<onlylove2> 现在网上的资料乱飞，想知道手机的CPU是啥咋那么难
<onlylove2> 有说6732的，有说6582的
<onlylove2> 唉，到时候再说吧
<yunfan> onlylove2: 并没有
<yunfan> onlylove2: vmware onsite是什么
<yunfan> onlylove2: 你在帝都工作也没买房 你管他无锡买不买
<onlylove2> yunfan: 就是在之前那个疯女人上班的地方上班
<onlylove2> yunfan: onsite，就是驻场
<onlylove2> 其实我之前就是驻场的，后来改成现在者也
<onlylove2> 这样
<onlylove2> yunfan: 比方说，我如果去联通onsite，就是我虽然不是联通的员工，但是我有联通的门卡，在联通的办公地点上班
<onlylove2> 喵咪咪的，这个副显示器偏色
<yunfan> onlylove2: 那这样不可能长期待无锡吧
<onlylove2> yunfan:  不，onsite是在北京
<onlylove2> yunfan: 无锡的话还是offshore
<onlylove2> yunfan: onsite的好处是，无墙，不会像现在这样断线
<onlylove2> yunfan: 反正我只要呆在这公司一天，就是做一天外包，这做不长久
<onlylove2> 实际上就是，不管是vmware还是pactera，都在往二线城市搬，帝都成本太贵
<yunfan> onlylove2: 希望哪天搬到我大黄山  房价5k到顶
<nyfair> yunfan: 牛牛快给我带路
<onlylove> yunfan: 你黄山不是有oracle了么
 * iMadper 求去深圳. 
<yunfan> onlylove: 那个是在当地培训 然后输送人去中关村  额
<onlylove> iMadper: 去毛深圳，你应该求remote求wfh，到时候在哪都一样
<onlylove> iMadper: 能不能有点追求
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  12:07
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  12:08
<onlylove> 16的延迟……
<onlylove> 75了，等下又要清理机器，把这个虚机再删掉还是带走……
<onlylove> 算了，带走吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 混吧  来江南多好
<onlylove__> yunfan: 你给我找个妞先
<onlylove__> happyaron: debian netinstall的时候，那个base system里面都有啥
<onlylove__> test
<ubrl> onlylove__:点点点.  12:17
<onlylove__> 吃饭去先
<onlylove> 吃饭回来，发现好多个我掉线
<yunfan> onlylove: 你让我给你找妞 那不是 以其昏昏 使人昭昭？
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  13:16
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ~/.cache 下的东西是做什么用的？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473998 可以删除吗？发现这里记录和许多软件的使用痕迹。 如 ~/.cache/mozilla/firefox 谢谢 zz: waterloo2005 — 2015-11-23 13:48
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ~/.cache 下的东西是做什么用的？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474000 可以删除吗？发现这里记录和许多软件的使用痕迹。 如 ~/.cache/mozilla/firefox 谢谢 zz: waterloo2005 — 2015-11-23 13:50
<yunfan> onlylove__: 什么时候来江南
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ~/.cache 下的东西是做什么用的？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474001 可以删除吗？发现这里记录和许多软件的使用痕迹。 如 ~/.cache/mozilla/firefox 谢谢 zz: waterloo2005 — 2015-11-23 13:52
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ~/.cache 下的东西是做什么用的？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474002 可以删除吗？发现这里记录和许多软件的使用痕迹。 如 ~/.cache/mozilla/firefox 谢谢 zz: waterloo2005 — 2015-11-23 13:55
<onlylove__> yunfan: 应该没什么希望，不过我以后会去江南玩
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ~/.cache 下的东西是做什么用的？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474003 可以删除吗？发现这里记录和许多软件的使用痕迹。 如 ~/.cache/mozilla/firefox 谢谢 zz: waterloo2005 — 2015-11-23 13:56
<pity> 五连发……
<nyfair> 所以说没事用linux干嘛
<onlylove__> nyfair: 没事用电脑作甚
<onlylove> 搬家搬家
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  14:16
<MangHuo> test
<ubrl> MangHuo:点点点.  14:22
<yunfan> MangHuo: 你们那水可挖好了
<MangHuo> yunfan: 好了呢
<MangHuo> yunfan: 不过要好多钱才给接
<yunfan> MangHuo: 初装费？ 这不是你们当地人出工的么
<MangHuo> yunfan: 不知道
<MangHuo> yunfan: 反正一家要 3000
<Freebuilder> 装什么？
<Freebuilder> 天然气？
<MangHuo> Freebuilder: 自来水啊
<yunfan> MangHuo: 倒也不多 不过就是黑得很
<yunfan> MangHuo: 但是考虑到你们那连自来水都不供应 跟这比是小黑了 想起我们当初装电话 初装费也要3k
<Freebuilder> 农村？
<Freebuilder> 原本没水管的郊区？
<onlylove> 连接都花了这么久
<andyhuzhill> 有谁知道 forum.ubuntu.com.cn 是什么网站么?  刚刚进了一个链接  结果connection-reset 我还以为ubunutu中文论坛被墙了
<andyhuzhill> Hello, everyone. I am compiling a program using gcc 4.5.3 and I got a warning " the address of 'xxx' will always evaluate as 'true'". How can I get rid of it?
<Freebuilder> andyhuzhill, 连这个你都不知道？
<Freebuilder> andyhuzhill, Ubuntu 中文论坛两个域名
<andyhuzhill> .com.cn 我这打不开
<Freebuilder> 我也打不开
<andyhuzhill> 在有的频道发言, 会回一句 Cannot send to channel 是什么意思? 没有发言的权限么?
<Freebuilder> 未知
<andyhuzhill> 有人做过 在项目中消除所有警告么?  遇到过 the address of 'xxx' will always evaluate as 'true' 么?
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 求助：ubuntu server 14.04 安装mysql-server 导致系统开关机命令“失踪"!  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474004 我在vmware 11.0中安装ubuntu server 14.04，2核4G内存，磁盘分配按照系统默认的分配方式。 开机后只配置了apt，添加了163的源，启动了开机登录root 然后在使用apt
<^k^>  ─> -get安装mysql的时候出现了问题： /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d: 1: /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d: /sbin/runlevel: not found …
<onlylove_> yunfan: python还没捂热，就又要用回java了
<iMadper> onlylove_: 常见语言都很容易学会的
<iMadper> onlylove_: 除了python
<Freebuilder> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=35684256138&ali_refid=a3_420434_1006:1103331197:N:%E7%94%B5%E5%8A%9B%E7%8C%AB:3f7cd0a619d36dce6bddc66b98d70d56&ali_trackid=1_3f7cd0a619d36dce6bddc66b98d70d56&spm=a230r.1.0.0.flx4OW&mt=&ali_refid=a3_420434_1006:1103331197:N:%E7%94%B5%E5%8A%9B%E7%8C%AB:3f7cd0a619d36dce6bddc66b98d70d56&ali_trackid=1_3f7cd0a619d36dce6bddc66b98d70d56&spm=a230r.1.0.0.flx4OW
<ubrl> Freebuilder: ⇪ 猛货 高端 全新工程级 电信IPTV监控组网高清200M高速有线电力猫-淘宝网全球站 pp: ¥ 66.40
<iMadper> 不行的, 电力猫没那么好用.
<Freebuilder> iMadper, 可视门铃，楼房七层，你有何建议？
<iMadper> Freebuilder: 没有...
<iMadper> Freebuilder: 七层.. 你家好大
<Freebuilder> 我家只有一层
<iMadper> 一层也好大...
<iMadper> 我家也就一间...
<Freebuilder> 每层都拉网线到一楼，有点二
<Freebuilder> wifi 作用距太短，楼梯台阶里面都是钢筋
<iMadper> Freebuilder: 不啊, 本来就应该每层拉网线的啊
<Freebuilder> 要是一条网线可以做总线就好了
<Freebuilder> 原来用的是对讲门铃，只有一条电话线做总线
<longlonggao> nyfair: 牛牛，我想玩岛国游戏，需要岛国手机号怎么办呀
<nyfair> longlonggao: 用line钓鱼
<longlonggao> nyfair: 钓鱼是啥意思？
<longlonggao> 让岛国人替我接收手机验证？
<nyfair> longlonggao: 屁大点事，什么游戏？
<longlonggao> nyfair: 阿拉德战记
<nyfair> longlonggao: 无聊，不是有国服么，玩原版去棒子服
<longlonggao> nyfair: 棒子要身份证吧，更难搞
<nyfair> longlonggao: 淘宝1块1个
<longlonggao> nyfair: 关键是没棒子的服务器
<nyfair> 国服有啥不好
<longlonggao> nyfair: 待接收国际短信的云平台的什么的有推荐的没？
 * yurakucho 要写C++ 想死...
<cherrot> yurakucho, 点个赞
<yurakucho> cherrot: 我不会啊
<yurakucho> cherrot: 还要结对编程
<cherrot> yurakucho, 我也不会啊
<yurakucho> cherrot: 简直崩溃
<cherrot> yurakucho, 是和程序员鼓励师结对咩
<yurakucho> yurakucho: 看了一会儿同事的cpp代码, 注意力全被混用tab空格, 行尾空格, 多个空行, 缺少空行等等吸引....
<cherrot> yurakucho, 重度代码洁癖  没得治
<yurakucho> cherrot: ^ 我司R&D只有开发岗, 没有鼓励师
<nyfair> yurakucho: 来看看三哥写的SAS
<yurakucho> cherrot: 你的照片拍得真的是太棒了
<yurakucho> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<cherrot> yurakucho, 然而依然没有妹子
 * cherrot 手机貌似成功避税   开心
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
 * yurakucho 见面分一半
<iMadper> yurakucho: 膜拜c++ guru.
<yurakucho> iMadper: 快哭了
<iMadper> yurakucho: 膜拜.
<iMadper> yurakucho: 真心话.
<iMadper> yurakucho: 我觉得常见语言里面最难的两个, c++ / python.
<longlonggao> nyfair: 牛牛现在在玩啥游戏
 * yurakucho http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1421668/c-tutorial-for-experienced-c-programmer
<iMadper> yurakucho: 拜c++ guru
<iMadper> yurakucho: 你这职业道路真是越走越宽啊
<^k^> iMadper: ok yurakucho => 拜c++ guru
<yurakucho> iMadper: 别埋汰我了
<iMadper> yurakucho: 真心的
<Freebuilder> 还是拉线吧，搞个八口交换机放四楼，这样，七层楼只要 12 个单位长的网线
<yurakucho> yurakucho: 拜高帅穷
<^k^> yurakucho: ok yurakucho => 拜高帅穷
<iMadper> yurakucho: 你想想, c++/分布式/数据存储 这么多容易找工作的方向啊
<yurakucho> iMadper: 为了钱 忍了
<iMadper> yurakucho: 当然了, 钱啊
<iMadper> yurakucho: 钱给的多, 让我学啥语言我就学啥语言. 真心话.
<longlonggao> 牛牛， chromium cpu经常100%怎么办？
<yurakucho> iMadper: 我的角度是不学就事业 所以让我学啥就学啥
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> yurakucho: 牛牛又自黑
<iMadper> yurakucho: c++赛高
<iMadper> yurakucho: 其实c++14开始, 已经是个易学易用的语言了. 只不过太多历史遗留代码用的是老旧的c++特性...
<iMadper> MangHuo: http://www.amazon.com/Cloud-Personal-Network-Attached-Storage/dp/B00EVVGAD0/?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&t=nhqzi-20&tag=nhqzi-20
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ Amazon.com: WD 4TB My Cloud Personal Network Attached Storage - NAS - WDBCTL0040HWT-NESN: Computers & Accessories
<happyaron> onlylove: 除了多个exim之外我觉得就是个正常可用的系统，非常适合基于它定制
<onlylove> happyaron: 不止吧，比方说dnsutils bash-completion
<onlylove> happyaron: 还是因为我没网络的原因？
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  16:32
<onlylove> happyaron: 我现在只有一个2G的工作机了，这下坑了，连vm都不敢开了
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  16:39
<onlylove> 以后得戒IRC了，这机器资源紧张啊……
<onlylove> 我就想知道，既然是testng+firefox，我完全可以用linux嘛……那个还省内存
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • xubuntu15.10 USB 无线网卡进入桌面后无法使用，需插拔  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474008 14.04 还能正常使用 15.10 livecd也可以直接使用 安装到硬盘后 网卡无法正常使用，表现为 连接管理里看不到无线网卡 使用ifconfig up down也没用 只要把网卡拔下
<onlylove> 真心够了……
<onlylove_> 疯了，一连串的exception!
<onlylove_> 初始化个static string都能出错！
<onlylove_> 为啥别人那能正常工作的代码到我这就挂！
<onlylove_> test
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点.  17:57
<gebjgd> onlylove, 垃圾代码
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 经验丰富 : 黄球迷:你咋叫王老头去当守门员呢?傻教练:王老头守了几十年的仓库大门,一次都没失误过,经验丰富,所以我就派他上常
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 求助：提示硬盘满了，找不到大文件，如何操作  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474009 大神好： 初次安装系统完后，使用了reaver后提示硬盘满了。发现LOG文件下面，占用空间巨大，却没发现大文件。可能为speech-dispatcher文件夹占用空间大，却提示没有权
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 求助：提示硬盘满了，找不到大文件，如何操作  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474010 大神好： 初次安装系统完后，使用了reaver后提示硬盘满了。发现LOG文件下面，占用空间巨大，却没发现大文件。可能为speech-dispatcher文件夹占用空间大，却提示没有权限
<^k^>  ─> 进入，请问如何操作。 问题二：如何在终端中切换权限（或者切换用户），安装软件时 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 求助：提示硬盘满了，找不到大文件，如何操作  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474012 大神好： 初次安装系统完后，使用了reaver后提示硬盘满了。发现LOG文件下面，占用空间巨大，却没发现大文件。可能为speech-dispatcher文件夹占用空间大，却提示没有权限
<^k^>  ─> 进入，请问如何操作。 问题二：如何在终端中切换权限（或者切换用户），安装软件时 …
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • umask root默认022 一般身份002  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474013 umask root默认022 一般身份002 有什么意义啊。 root 创建文件rw-r--r-- 目录rwxr-xr-x 一般身份 创建文件rw-rw-r-- 目录rwxrwxr-x zz: 7猫. — 2015-11-23 20:32
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • wine 怎么安装263云通信  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474015 公司使用263云通信作内部沟通； http://em.263.net/263/EMdownload/ 我打算在ubuntu 15.10上wine安装windows版本； 在安装的时候弹错； Runtime Error (at 12:776): could not call proc. 无法正常安装； zz: iToday7 — 2015-11-23 20:4
<^k^>  ─> 4
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • upgrade时屏蔽某些软件的更新  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474016 下面是我upgrade时显示的信息： Code: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Calculating upgrade... The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:   lib
<^k^>  ─> qtwebkit-dev Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove it. Done The following packages have been kept back:   libcloog-isl4 …
 * knownbad 吃着donut.
<Paul-Z> 大家好
<ubrl> Paul-Z:点点点.  01:59
<Paul-Z> portaudio19-dev我想安装这个包
<Paul-Z> 可是我必须要删除jackd和jackd2啊？
<gebjgd> Paul-Z, portaudio19是干嘛用的
<Paul-Z> 额，我想安装pyaudio
<gebjgd> Paul-Z, 装吧
<gebjgd> Paul-Z, 没有人拦着你
<Paul-Z> gebjgd, 可是它要安装 portaudio19-dev
<gebjgd> Paul-Z, pyaudio是干嘛的
<Paul-Z> 然后aptitude install  portaudio19-dev, 说要让我删除5个我还要用的包……
<Paul-Z> 让python出声音……
<Paul-Z> http://people.csail.mit.edu/hubert/pyaudio/#downloads
<ubrl> ⇪ f: PyAudio: PortAudio v19 Python Bindings
<gebjgd> Paul-Z, 直接用pip
<Paul-Z> pip如果没有portaudio19-dev编译会失败
<gebjgd> Paul-Z, For better isolation from system packages, consider installing PyAudio in a virtualenv.
<gebjgd> Paul-Z, 写的很清楚了
<Paul-Z> 我就是在virtualenv里面啊……
<gebjgd> Paul-Z, 既然是virtualenvironment了 直接安装就是了
<gebjgd> Paul-Z, 怕毛
<Paul-Z> gebjgd, 要删除jackd和jackd2啊，这两个不是python里的东西啊
<Paul-Z> gebjgd, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13478687/
<gebjgd> Paul-Z, 删除就删除呗
<Paul-Z> gebjgd, 我要用啊！
<gebjgd> Paul-Z, 反正你虚拟环境 不怕坏
<gebjgd> Paul-Z, 那就找别的python库去
<Paul-Z> 不是，虚拟环境不是只是python
<gebjgd> Paul-Z, 人家说了 让你在虚拟环境下安装这个包
<gebjgd> Paul-Z, 说白了 就是删除了其他的包  活该
<Paul-Z> gebjgd, 虚拟环境不是python的虚拟环境，虚拟环境pip安装pyaudio如果没有portaudio19也安装不了。
<Paul-Z> gebjgd, 安装portaudio19不是在虚拟环境啊
<gebjgd> Paul-Z, pip是虚拟环境？
<Paul-Z> gebjgd, audiolazy这个库要pyaudio
<Paul-Z> gebjgd, pip是虚拟环境啊
<gebjgd> Paul-Z, 放屁
<gebjgd> Paul-Z, 你听谁说的
<Paul-Z> gebjgd, 我还是没明白是什么情况
<Paul-Z> gebjgd, 没明白，新手……哪里理解的不对呢？
<gebjgd> Paul-Z, pip是什么
<gebjgd> Paul-Z, 先弄明白
<Paul-Z> gebjgd, pip install pyaudio
<gebjgd> Paul-Z, pip是什么
<Paul-Z> gebjgd, pip不是相当于python的包管理器？
<gebjgd> Paul-Z, 那pip是虚拟环境？
<Paul-Z> gebjgd, pip去下载source然后编译，然后安装？
<gebjgd> Paul-Z, pip是python自己的包管理器  所有都放在/usr/local/下
<Paul-Z> 是啊，我用了virtualenv
<gebjgd> Paul-Z, 你用了什么virualenv?
<Paul-Z> python-virtualenv
<Paul-Z> gebjgd, 不是在/usr/local下
<Paul-Z> 是在virualenv自己的文件夹里面……
<Paul-Z> gebjgd,  source foo/bin/activate
<gebjgd> Paul-Z, debian表示安装pyaudio没有遇到依赖问题
<gebjgd> http://docs.python-guide.org/en/latest/dev/virtualenvs/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Virtual Environments — The Hitchhiker's Guide to Python
<gebjgd> Paul-Z, 看了下 没办法
<gebjgd> Paul-Z, 只能破依赖
<gebjgd> Paul-Z, 因为dev包的h重复
<gebjgd> Paul-Z, 弄个虚拟机装吧
<gebjgd> Paul-Z, 要不然就先让它破着  弄完你的东西装回来  或者自己编译放/usr/local
<knownbad> 又在出卖Ubuntu。
<gebjgd> knownbad, debian也是
<gebjgd> knownbad, portaudio19-dev 破依赖
<knownbad> 噢，你试过。
<knownbad> 回去吃donut.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 胖死你
<knownbad> 是该运动了。   你呢？   还是骑单车不带坐垫？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 对
<knownbad> 真是德国屁眼好使些。
<knownbad> 不矫情的汉子啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 比不得你啊  你都坚持40多年了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我才开始  还是要请老屁眼多指教啊
<Paul-Z> 搞定了！
<Paul-Z> sudo apt-get install libjack-jackd2-dev
<Paul-Z> 然后在安装就好了
<knownbad> 没，早用软垫了。   那总痛啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你竟然用软垫了 超强
<knownbad> 我又不跑高速何必要蛋疼的赛车坐垫？
<knownbad> 赛车坐垫对平民来说只是时髦。/
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我一直以为你还在锻炼屁眼
<knownbad> 是断-链屁眼。
<knownbad> 你是一直在锻炼屁眼。
<knownbad> 德国街上有你在单车上上下下的踪影。
<^k^> kandu: 拜能人
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 如何修改dns  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474019 本人使用ubuntu kylin ，不会修改DNS 望大侠帮助下！ 顺便问下 图中的DNS是怎么回事 zz: lwd1900 — 2015-11-24 2:37
#ubuntu-cn 2015-11-24
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • lua-shell v5.11发布  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474022 大家好，我在写一个*nix shell，现在已经有了第一个版本：github.com/weiweishuo/lsh lua-shell(lsh)是为不喜欢bash 脚本，不想学习sed, awk的程序员设计的。 相较bash，它有两个特点： 1，以lua作为脚本语言。 2，提供一个
<^k^>  ─> 内建的vim解析器，用来替代sed, awk做文本处理。 下面是几个demo，看一遍就知道这个shell的 …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 网络知识超级难学，各位有这个观点吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474023 我同时在自学：计算机网络、mysql数据库、php、网页设计。 感觉计算机网络超级抽象，太难学了，其他几门课加起来都没有这么难。 各位，有这种感觉吗？ zz: pengsir
<^k^>  ─> — 2015-11-24 9:11
<Sevk> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 在Ubuntu中安装了devstack，执行./stack.sh出错，求大神指教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474025 错误如下： | + cd /opt/stack/requirements 2015-11-24 01:03:26.124 | + git remote set-url origin git://git.openstack.org/openstack/requirements.git 2015-11-24 01:03:26.139 | fatal: Not a git repository (or
<Sevk>  ─> any of the parent directories): .git 2015-11-24 01:03:26.143 | + exit_trap 2015-11-24 01:03:26.143 | + local r=128 20 …
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 在Ubuntu中安装了devstack，执行./stack.sh出错，求大神指教 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: nangui.hu
<Sevk> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 在Ubuntu中安装了devstack，执行./stack.sh出错，求大神指教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474027 错误如下： | + cd /opt/stack/requirements 2015-11-24 01:03:26.124 | + git remote set-url origin git://git.openstack.org/openstack/requirements.git 2015-11-24 01:03:26.139 | fatal: Not a git repository (or
<Sevk>  ─> any of the parent directories): .git 2015-11-24 01:03:26.143 | + exit_trap 2015-11-24 01:03:26.143 | + local r=128 20 …
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 invalid byte sequence in UTF-8
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 在Ubuntu中安装了devstack，执行./stack.sh出错，求大神指教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474029 错误如下： | + cd /opt/stack/requirements 2015-11-24 01:03:26.124 | + git remote set-url origin git://git.openstack.org/openstack/requirements.git 2015-11-24 01:03:26.139 | fatal: Not a git repository (or a
<^k^>  ─> ny of the parent directories): .git 2015-11-24 01:03:26.143 | + exit_trap 2015-11-24 01:03:26.143 | + local r=128 201 …
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/68320/fedora-21-will-end-mission-in-january-2016
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Fedora 21 将于明年 1 月结束使命 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 坐等py3和wayland
<onlylove> http://blog.jobbole.com/94975/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 现代 Linux 是不是太复杂？（续） - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 新手请教：关于libgfortran.so.3报错的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474030 运行一个程序，结果报错：bin/prosite/pfscan: error while loading shared libraries: libgfortran.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory。查了一下，系统上没有libgfortran.so.3，软件中心
<^k^>  ─> 里也没有？要去哪下？怎么下？ zz: shawrain — 2015-11-24 11:10
<onlylove> systemd系统……
<onlylove> emacs系统
<onlylove> 还有啥系统
<kandu> onlylove_: py3 是指 python3?
<onlylove_> kandu: 嗯，python3，fedora要上
<onlylove_> http://www.cnblogs.com/tobecrazy/p/4564902.html
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ selenium 测试框架中使用grid - to be crazy - 博客园
<onlylove_> 这个小鱼效果不错诶
<onlylove_> 居然是flash
<onlylove_> 我还以为是别的东西做的
<iMadper> MangHuo: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/789135/
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ Orient 东方双狮 CEM65004M 男款潜水机械腕表 $68.46（需用码，约￥490）_美国亚马逊优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<kandu> onlylove_: debian 这还是默认 py2. vim 的 python 支持，只能 py 2/3 二选一。debian就编译进 py2 支持，要 py3 支持的还得自己编译一份用.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Error:"subprocess installed post-installation script return"  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474031 我的系统是Ubuntu 14.04，我在安装软件时，遇到了一个问题“subprocess installed post-installation script returned error 4” 请参考附件截图，这个问题在同一台电脑上，有时会遇到，有时又
<^k^>  ─> 没有问题。 请帮我看看，谢谢。 zz: vincent_chao — 2015-11-24 13:13
<onlylove> kandu: 找dd happyaron给你compile一份py3的
<onlylove> windows的jre好烦啊
<onlylove> 不就是安装个包，然后设置下变量么
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  13:26
<onlylove> oracle在windows安装包里面做了什么邪恶设置
<iMadper> MangHuo: shengyao: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Polk-Audio-Heritage-Woodbourne-Airplay-Wireless-Bluetooth-Loudspeaker-NEW/231744406554?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140602152332%26meid%3D2696f8da6ecd4f479b39f8f39e8cdd0a%26pid%3D100011%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D231651578817
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪  Polk Audio Heritage Woodbourne Airplay Wireless Bluetooth Loudspeaker New 747192123888 | eBay
<iMadper> MangHuo: shengyao: http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B00BFOZIR0/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ PreSonus Eris E8 高解析度有源双功放监听音箱 （一对）-乐器-亚马逊中国 pp: ￥ 3,690.00
<MangHuo> iMadper: airplay 的箱子都不便宜
<iMadper> MangHuo: 冇, 很多便宜的
<iMadper> MangHuo: 找宝华去
<MangHuo> iMadper: 保健也不便宜
<iMadper> MangHuo: b&w z2
<MangHuo> iMadper: http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Extreme-128GB-Speeds-SDCZ88-128G-G46/dp/B00HR7FWUC/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1448339495&sr=1-1&keywords=cz88+128
<ubrl> MangHuo: ⇪ Robot Check
<MangHuo> iMadper: 写个脚本抓这个的价格吧
<iMadper> MangHuo: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.70.H5NmLo&id=520269296102&ns=1&abbucket=11#detail
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ B＆W宝华Bowers&Wilkins音箱Z2音响B&W苹果 Airplay蓝牙BW iPhone-淘宝网全球站 pp: ¥ 1888.00
<iMadper> MangHuo: 懒得.
<MangHuo> iMadper: 不看运费？
<iMadper> MangHuo: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.1998246701.5.9cx0FZ&scm=1007.10152.16875.1i520269296102&id=520268788972&pvid=520a6c3c-1a4d-45c9-ba1b-b4303de9c7b8
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ B＆W宝华Bowers&Wilkins音箱Panorama 2音响B&W SoundBar BW HiFi-淘宝网全球站 pp: ¥ 24120.00
<iMadper> MangHuo: 擦!!!
<iMadper> MangHuo: 我输了
<MangHuo> iMadper: 还是年轻啊
<onlylove> 谁告诉我 java.lang.exceptionininitializererror什么鬼，困惑我好几天了
 * tryit MS的HR会鄙视IBM员工，真的假的
<Niac___> HR处在食物链的顶端
<Niac___> 但我不懂HR到底会些什么
<tryit> MS的HR的观点：IBM工作经验1年=MS的0.5年 facebook/google的工作经验1年=MS的1.5年
<xxx_test> 请问有没有能用的ubuntu15.04的RTL8192CU驱动
<xxx_test> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461929
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 各位大侠 小弟求助 TP-LINK WN823N 无线网卡驱动make error的解决办法 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: 程序猿&攻城狮
<xxx_test> 这个问题有没有办法解决呢？
<onlylove> 去realtek网站找
<xxx_test> 官网的驱动不支持3.19的kernel
 * oo6 
<onlylove> 那你就自己修改让他支持
 * oo6 
<onlylove> 修改配置文件……git add……其实我不想跟踪这个……
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/12276.html 李敖名言录---不必要的解释 : 有时解释是不必要的——敌人不信你的解释,朋友无须你的解释。
<onlylove> 这TM也叫笑话，重来！
<onlylove> > joke
<ubrl> onlylove: 妹纸,你太豁达了…… : 和一屌丝女学妹聊天,住的是单位的集体宿舍。 她说她有次出差回来,洗衣服发现临出差前,刚拆的一桶新的洗衣液只剩瓶底了。 然后又去洗脸,发现洗面奶也没了。 气急败坏的她就去厨房溜达,发现自己洗屁股的盆,居然躺在厨房的桌子上,里面还有剩下的菜叶
<ubrl>  ─> 子。 顿时,她所有的郁闷都释怀了……
<onlylove> > joke
<ubrl> onlylove: 高尔夫 : 一位女士去看医生。医生问:"是哪里不舒服?""我打高尔夫的时候,下面被蚊子咬了。""在哪?"女士回答:"11洞与12洞之间。""你分得太开了。"
<onlylove> 算了……
<oo6> 哈哈  继续呀
<nihui> joke
<nihui> >joke
<nihui> > joke
<ubrl> nihui: 密写墨水 : 有密写墨水吗? 当然有你要什么颜色?
<nihui> > joke
<ubrl> nihui: 处理酒鬼闹事 : 汤姆警官每次在处理酒鬼闹事时,总是挑上最干巴瘦小的警察作伴。别人很奇怪:"你们得和酒鬼干一场呢！ ""对呀,如果有两个警察抓你,其中一个比别一个瘦小,你先揍哪一个呢?"
<oo6> >joke
<oo6> joke
<onlylove> 接手一个大坑，我觉得整个世界都灰暗了
<oo6> joke
<oo6> 做什么？
<onlylove> 听说18摸开源systemML，瞬间觉得又错过了一波趋势，也许现在还来得及
<oo6> onlylove 以前这里不是还有很多人嘛？
<onlylove> http://justcoding.iteye.com/blog/1830388
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ Git 常用命令整理 - Just Code - ITeye技术网站
<onlylove> 好多不常用的命令，赶紧记下来
<onlylove> 为啥标题是常用命令……
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.10 • ubuntu15.10的rhythmbox用不了,播放不了mp3,wma等,已安装了mp3等插件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474033 ubuntu15.10的rhythmbox用不了,播放不了mp3,wma等,已安装了mp3等插件. 使用sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras命令安装了所有插件, 但是rhythmbox连一个mp3文件都不导入,手工
<^k^>  ─> 也导入不了. zz: ethan2016s — 2015-11-24 15:44
<xxx_test> 改不来啊 = =
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • Ubuntu 15.10中VPNC不好用了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474034 之前15.04以前的版本都能用vpnc连接vpn翻墙的。 升级到Ubuntu 15.10，发现VPNC不好用了。 在15.10系统上，能成功连上vpn服务器，但是浏览器无法翻墙，chrome和firefox都不能翻墙了。 杯催的是，vpnc已
<^k^>  ─> 经14年12月份已经停止更新了。。 大家有没有解决办法？ 或者是替代vpnc的软件？ zz: skykin …
<yunfan> onlylove_: 呵呵
<yunfan> onlylove_: 为啥要用java了
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 无法将GRUB安装到 /dev/md  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474035 我下载了ubuntu14.40.1 server版本，在bios里面做了个阵列5 在安装系统是在最后一步出现了，GRUB无法安装故障，在网上查了，也没有什么有用的资料，求大神帮忙一下。 zz: freedom42 — 2015-11-24 16:29
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • 请教个分区的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474036 boot/ : Must be copied to a FAT32 partition rootfs/ : Must be copied to an ext4 or btrfs partition Be sure the SD card has got 3 partitions (boot, swap, root). The recommended partition sizes are 40Mb for /boot, 420Mb for swap and using all available free
<^k^>  ─> space for root. Then you simply have to run the install.sh script from the SliTaz Raspberry Pi release directory: # . …
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你当我想用，这是遗留项目，而且源码乱的无可救药，我问了好多人，才知道，我测试的模块需要的代码被注释掉了，然后这个还TM被提交了！
<onlylove_> test
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点.  16:57
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你当我想用，遗留代码呗，而且，困扰我两天的问题是，我需要调用的代码，被不知道谁注释了！
 * onlylove_ 目测master branch里面会有一堆坑
<onlylove_> 还TM一天俩CASE，我现在简直想咬人
<onlylove_> test
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点.  17:04
<Niac___> 谁能想象一个PHP的遗留 动不动就是1w+的方法
<Niac___> 真心改到崩溃了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 其实是这样的，我在citrix项目呆了一周，然后项目没来，然后又被调到vmware了，citrix是python写selenium，vmware这边是java
<onlylove_> Niac___: 重构重构，虽然重构之后还是坑
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  17:17
<Niac___> onlylove: 一万多行的方法 从头翻到尾都要几十秒
<onlylove> 我设置的break point根本不起作用！这代码都背着我干了啥！
<onlylove> Niac___: 你只需要读完了解作用，然后，揪出相关的代码和API，然后重写嘛
<onlylove> Niac___: 虽然话说的很不负责，可是事实就这样，但是要很久
<onlylove_> 移动又在催我实名制
<onlylove_> 真要命
<gfxmode> onlylove_: 没有达到符合进入Break的条件吧
<onlylove_> gfxmode: 毛啊，breakpoint上一步还能动作，虽然感觉是我的错觉
<onlylove_> gfxmode: 反正我在println下一行加了break，但是……但是……它没break
<onlylove_> 我要把那一堆乱发邮件的打死
<onlylove_> 不知道忙着呢
<sennn> hi
<ubrl> sennn:点点点.  18:51
<sennn> 有人嗎
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<ulot0> ubrl,
<ubrl> ulot0,
<ulot0> ubrl, 还记得我吗？
<ubrl> ulot0, 好吧，让我们来谈谈你的。  19:10
<Freebuilder> 什么情况，两个马甲？
<Freebuilder> Win10 终于下完了
<Freebuilder> VS2015 也下完了
<ulot0> Freebuilder, 这里是玩LINUX，你下WIN10来干嘛
<Freebuilder> ulot0, 抱歉，发错地方了
<ulot0> Freebuilder, 我跟你开玩笑的，这里欢迎任何人
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 对目录拥有w权限 就可以删除文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474038 对目录拥有w权限 就可以删除目录内的文件或者目录？ drwx------ 2 lintao lintao 4096 11月 24 20:53 123 chmod 200 123 d-w------- 2 lintao lintao 4096 11月 24 21:00 123 rm 123/123.txt rm: 无法删除"123/123.txt": 权限
<^k^>  ─> 不够 zz: 7猫. — 2015-11-24 21:02
<^k^> 新  课堂教学和培训 • 有没有好的网页表格范例推荐一下？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474039 八年级学生，网页制作第4课学习表格，想找个好的范例给学生做 以前的课程表、座位表、时间表，感觉都没什么意思 学生已经学了三课：保存网页，创建站点，CSS样式表，其他图
<^k^>  ─> 片、超链接都还没学 zz: TeliuTe — 2015-11-24 21:55
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • 求助:十万火急,ubuntu15.10磁盘空间不断减少  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474040 我安装了ubuntu15.10并装完全部软件后磁盘(挂在/下的分区)空间还有15.3G,重启后打开chrome下载matlab2015,刚才发现磁盘空间已经只有3.5G了,而matlab只下载1.1G,在Downloads下的matlab.iso只有1.
<jack-zhang> 请教一个问题，怎样才能设置自己Ubuntu 14.04 系统每次都从dhcp服务器中获取地址 而不是申请上次的地址，已经尝试删除/var/lib/dhclient/的文件 但没有作用
<CyrusYzGTt> 用NM 默认自动的
<jack-zhang> 什么意思？
<CyrusYzGTt> Networkmanager
<jack-zhang> 但我通过抓包显示，每次系统都会申请一个之前获取过的地址 而不是让dhcp服务器分配
<CyrusYzGTt> 或者是路由器就这样，我一个星期没有回家，回家后连接，一样用了上个星期用的IP， 路由器设置自动分配
<CyrusYzGTt> jack-zhang§ 如果感觉没有说什么，是因为我只是个用户， 这里没有其他人回答， 去 #archlinux-cn ， 我用debian ,他们也回答
<jack-zhang> 好的 谢谢
<Freebuilder> 这个我也很纳闷，我路由器改了网段，它还是用原来的老地址
<jack-zhang> 那怎么解决？
<Freebuilder> 未知
<jack-zhang> Windows下是路由适应的 所以Windows 在我这个网没有问题
<Freebuilder> Debian 在 squeeze 还没这问题的，到 wheezy 就有了
<Freebuilder> 换个环境，换个路由，网段都不同了，地址还是原来用的。
<CyrusYzGTt> 是内核的参数
<Freebuilder> 结果不能上网
<CyrusYzGTt> 如果内核开了默认 chrome 就支持 miredo 连接ipv6 ,没有开就不能连接ipv6 ,
<CyrusYzGTt> 这是 ipv4 访问 ipv6 的经验， 不过firefox 不受影响
<jack-zhang> 我把我的问题描述一下吧，我有两个系统一个Win7 一个 Ubuntu14.04 lts 两个系统有线网IPv4网络正常，但Ubuntu 14.04 Lts 的IPv6网络 时灵时不灵 然后Win7下网络一直正常，一直不知道 问题是啥， 但发现 ubuntu的IPv6地址经常都是一样的 而Win7的一直在变
<jack-zhang> 有什么建议吗 两边的隧道都关了
<Freebuilder> 我只用 ipv4
<CyrusYzGTt> 微软有自己的ipv6隧道服务， linux miredo默认用 miredo的，
<jack-zhang> 我把隧道都关了
<CyrusYzGTt> teredo.ipv6.microsoft.com
<CyrusYzGTt> 这是 微软的
<CyrusYzGTt> teredo.remlab.net 这是 miredo的
<jack-zhang> 看到了  我改了之后 隧道信息就没了
<CyrusYzGTt> Prefix 2001:0::
<CyrusYzGTt> InterfaceMTU 1280
<jack-zhang> 嗯  之前有 现在 只有2403开头的地址
<CyrusYzGTt> 不清楚，你 google ipv6
<jack-zhang> 尝试过很多次了 大家都不知道 之后只能去问网络管理员  发现他们有两台 路由器（其中一台备用）跟我的主机相连，然后他们以wwindows的机器都没问题 拒绝修改路由器的配置 所以我只能改自己的设置来
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • U盘安装Ubuntu无法启动系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474043 手上有一个已经刻录好系统的U盘 新建一个虚拟机-挂载U盘启动-然后从U盘把系统安装到虚拟机的硬盘 <img src="http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw690/005x6R
#ubuntu-cn 2015-11-25
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu 14.04.3下pppoe无法正常获取ipv6地址  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474044 如题，原本PPPoE是获取不到ipv6地址的，修改/etc/ppp/options之后能获取到两个不同的Global地址，apt-get update会将ubuntu.com解析为v6地址但无法链接，浏览器也不能访问v6站点。p
<onlylove> 土耳其这次真是闷声作大死
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  09:52
<onlylove> IS赶紧在美国干一票
<sennn> 有人嗎?
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • ubuntu16.04登陆闪退的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474046 前几天系统升级到16.04后出现了登陆闪退的情况，一直登陆就退出， 从.xsession-errors文件看到错误信息：service org.kde.haccessible none exists 从字面意思是org.kde.haccessible没有服务， 由于我用的xfce4界面，应
<MangHuo> test
<ubrl> MangHuo:点点点.  11:33
<yunfan> kandu: 现在cross的qq还能用不
<huntxu> iMadper: https://detail.ju.taobao.com/home.htm?id=10000013632497&item_id=522564914532&ali_trackid=2:mm_25282911_3455987_13726438:1448427163_266_1833108150&upsid=894b8d300f6c2d8644feb6d0c90d2083&clk1=894b8d300f6c2d8644feb6d0c90d2083 這貨靠譜不
<ubrl> huntxu: ⇪ 海尔MOOKA/模卡 U55A5 55英寸真4k无损解码芯片 LED智能网络平板液晶电视 无线wifi高清彩电-聚划算团购
<mr-tan_> 有人吗
<ubrl> mr-tan_:点点点.  12:52
<yunfan> huntxu: 这种电视机要小心购买
<mr-tan_> metasploit如何激活
<yunfan> onlylove: selenium本来就用java开发啊
<huntxu> yunfan: 家裏用的而已，能撐兩三年不壞就ok
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 标点符号 :     上语文课,老师让同学说出都有哪些标点符号,同学们都争相回答起来......     这时老师发现一个学生正在睡觉,就把他叫起来问:"同学们已经说出了大部分标点符号.有问号,句号,感叹号,分号......就差一个号了,你来补充!"     这个学生想也没想
<^k^>  ─> 就说:"还有泰坦尼克号!"     
<kandu> yunfan: 能
<onlylove> yunfan: 也可以用python ruby 还有C#开发，你没看错，C#
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  12:58
<yunfan> huntxu: 我之前买了个智能电视 半年没用 再开机就不行了 我估计应该是里面的flash坏了 这个太折腾了
<yunfan> kandu: 你试试再说 那个多少钱来着
<huntxu> yunfan: 啥牌子
<yunfan> onlylove: 当然可以 他开放接口的
<huntxu> yunfan: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/790765
<yunfan> huntxu: 好像也是海尔  我去看下淘宝
<ubrl> huntxu: ⇪ 5日0点开抢:MOOKA 模卡 U55A5 55英寸真4kLED智能网络平板液晶电视 3299元包邮_聚划算优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<huntxu> yunfan: 3299還有4K，能用兩年夠本了
<huntxu> onlylove: 京東上試過分期不？知道滿減同時分期怎麽算不
<yunfan> huntxu: 海尔的 leader统帅
<yunfan> huntxu: 我是觉得还不如专门买屏幕
<huntxu> yunfan: 自己裝系統麽
<yunfan> huntxu: 他现在根本没法开机自检 怎么装 得开盖吹下flash才行了
<iMadper> huntxu: 哈?
<iMadper> huntxu: 靠谱啊.
<huntxu> iMadper: 你不要騙我啊，我書讀得少
<iMadper> huntxu: 刚刚, 海尔自己的人说, 不靠谱.
<huntxu> =.=
<huntxu> iMadper: 買個大法拿白條分兩年
<huntxu> iMadper: 怎麽樣
<iMadper> huntxu: 靠谱.
<iMadper> huntxu: 现在, 中端机型, 只有大法能买
<huntxu> iMadper: 不知道白條靠不靠譜啊，沒用過
<iMadper> huntxu: 靠谱啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 特别好用
<huntxu> iMadper: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/789567 這個
<ubrl> huntxu: ⇪ SHARP 夏普 LCD-58U3A 58英寸 4K液晶电视 6799元包邮（7299-500）_京东优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<iMadper> huntxu: 中端夏普别买.
<huntxu> 這段時間慢6k減500，疊加白條，12期一期幾百塊
<huntxu> iMadper: 大法在京東上沒啥挑的
<iMadper> huntxu: 有啊.
<huntxu> iMadper: 你別拿大帝都和我們這裏比啊
<huntxu> 帝都有貨我們這沒啊
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Lubuntu安装wine1.7提示无法解决依赖关系  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474047 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install wine1.7 然后就有以下报错 wine1.7 : 依赖: wine1.7-i386 (= 1:1.7.44-0ubuntu1) 但是它将不会被安装 E: 无法修正错误，因为您要求某
<iMadper> huntxu: 哦....
<iMadper> huntxu: http://item.jd.com/1805242.html#none 广州有货啊
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 【索尼KD-65X8000C】索尼 （SONY）KD-65X8000C 65英寸4K超高清 安卓5.0系统智能液晶电视（黑色）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<huntxu> iMadper: 除了大法還有什麽可選，55到60
<iMadper> huntxu: 老狗
<huntxu> iMadper: 潮州沒有啊
<yunfan> huntxu: 夏普能信？
<iMadper> huntxu: ...
<iMadper> huntxu: 你住潮州了啊?
<iMadper> huntxu: 伐开心, jd的老狗机器, 卖这么贵
<iMadper> huntxu: 京东作死
<huntxu> iMadper: 沒有啊，回家呆著續通行証
<iMadper> huntxu: http://item.jd.com/1631887.html  那就只有这个了
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 【三星UA55JU50SW】三星（SAMSUNG）UA55JU50SW 55英寸 4K超高清智能电视 黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 6399.00
<iMadper> huntxu: 老狗死抱着ips不放, 还是三棒子好, 三棒子高端的能给你上pva的缩水货
<kandu> yunfan: 我每周都用。多少钱。。忘了
<kandu> yunfan: 要不买个 windows 装上算了。看微软的架势，是想学苹果，以后 os 版本都是免费升级的。
<huntxu> iMadper: 中端三棒能接受？感覺還不如8號球員夏普
<huntxu> iMadper: 無貨
<iMadper> huntxu: 高端当然是sharp好, 但是中端的sharp只能跟低端的大法一样..
<huntxu> 窮人家
<huntxu> 的悲哀
<iMadper> huntxu: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-1240198-1-1.html   看晒单
<huntxu> iMadper: 我挑幾個有貨的問題 :/
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<huntxu> 三棒這個又高清又3D還曲面
<iMadper> huntxu: 是哇
<iMadper> huntxu: 适合你.
<yunfan> kandu: 我有几个win正版机器 不过win上没有 *nix环境让我不爽啊   水果还好点
<huntxu> iMadper: 然而我爹比較關注能不能上網看連續劇
<iMadper> huntxu: 其实都行...
<iMadper> huntxu: u盘安装个电视猫
<kandu> yunfan: 嗯，我也就当游戏机用。
<yunfan> huntxu: 不要做梦智能电视了 光电掐着的 还是弄个大屏幕 然后一个700多的x86的htpc就好
<yunfan> kandu: 随着steam的成功 以后估计也不需要上win玩游戏了
<kandu> yunfan: steam 是成功，但 steam console 能不能成还说不定呢
<kandu> yunfan: 星际争霸要是移植 linux 了, 那就删 windows 了
<yunfan> kandu: 不是 steam成功了以后 现在大家都可以移植到linux上啊  因为主要的引擎都是跨平台的 要支持lin真没什么障碍
<yunfan> kandu: 你看 辐射4发布以后 中国买家那么多 以后大游戏肯定都要考虑中国了  不像以前那样了
<yunfan> kandu: 话说steam os允许跑命令行之类么
<kandu> yunfan: 中国 linux 用户少啊。都是用 windwos 的. steam os 没试用过
<kandu> yunfan: steam client 在 debian 上跑得蛮好
<kandu> yunfan: 那个移植的坑还是很多的。以前入手了 witcher 2, 等了好几个月才勉强能玩，还有那么多游戏指明要求 nvidia 的卡
<kandu> kandu: 我记得还有一个游戏，入手之后 linux 版本各种 bug, 等了快一年了才修得差不多
<yunfan> kandu: 以后会好的  至少unity4以后都不存在指定显卡问题
<kandu> yunfan: 还有那 torchlight linux 版没有头的，也是等了快一年才修好
<kandu> yunfan: 还有那欧陆风云4，阴影问题，地图一拉近就整屏阴影
<kandu> yunfan: 还有那文明5，音乐一直波动，也是修了好几个月呢。
<kandu> yunfan: 以上都是我实际遇到的，没遇到的应该多了去了
<yunfan> kandu: 你那都是自己开发的引擎吧
<kandu> yunfan: 这倒没注意。
<yunfan> kandu: 你最近在家干嘛
<kandu> yunfan: 卖这个 http://smaji.org/serv/ds5/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Distributed Socks5 (ds5) — ds5 0.1 文档
<yunfan> kandu: 哈哈 都不干正事了
<kandu> yunfan: 哈哈，干正事有什么意思
<kandu> yunfan: 不过干正事有钱啊。你要不介绍介绍，我想求个包养啊
<yunfan> kandu: 没得介绍
<kandu> yunfan: T.T
<yunfan> kandu: 你干嘛不去杭州市区找
<kandu> yunfan: 我最近休养中.
<yunfan> kandu: 要不找牛牛姐 最近它要做大项目
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<onlylove> 必须git commit之后，eclipse才接受修改，这什么鬼啊
<onlylove> 我改完再commit还不行啊
<luckybyron> 我想问个问题：怎样才能是xfce的默认菜单字体不要使用仿宋而使用其他字体？如果1366*768的本本，是不是要该fontconfig？
<yunfan> onlylove: 这很正常啊  他每次都从git HEAD上取内容 而不是从文件系统取而已
<iMadper> onlylove: 听起来蛮正常的... 虽然我没用过这货...
<onlylove__> iMadper: 怎么觉得commit像保存，push像提交
<iMadper> onlylove: 毕竟你要考虑开发的时候不是在master分支上啊.
<iMadper> onlylove: 在自己的分支上用commit当保存其实也没啥问题啊...
<kandu> yunfan: 刚你说的不干正事，是觉得这东西没啥需求量还是不符用实际开发模式？
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • nvidia settings无法切换为独显，求教！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474048 一直是intel（power saving mode）模式，无法切换成独显。 zz: xq530 — 2015-11-25 14:17
<yunfan> kandu: 没啥需求量 发不了大财
<onlylove_> yunfan: 它好像是按连接数计算时长，想想如果是bt这样的，也能赚不少
<yunfan> onlylove_: 总归不是大生意
<yunfan> 出门
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove__> 这时候出太阳，窗帘好大缝……
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 屏蔽密码？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474049 ubuntu12.04 lts 1.live usb 默认可用密码只有2个： 1)root 2)ubuntu 对么？ 2.怎样屏蔽这2个密码。使本地，或远程用户，都不能使用？ zz: Qubun — 2015-11-25 15:59
<onlylove__> 我发现我今下午在用git花样作死
<onlylove__> 苹果直营店偏技术售后……让我给苹果刷机还是拆苹果？
<cherrot> iMadper, 难得实名登录啊 爱美的婆
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 请教preseed.cfg配置问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474050 在使用PXE+Preseed网络安装Debian系列时， 安装时弹出一个配置确认的提示框。 除了这个提示框外，其他都可以自动。 我的preseed.cfg如下 ## locale d-i debian-installer/locale string zh_CN.UTF-8 ## language d-i debian
<^k^>  ─> -installer/language string zh ## d-i console-setup/ask_detect boolean false ## d-i keyboard-configuration/layoutcode …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.04 • 我下载了15.10 cd镜像，安装后，openssh链接不上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474051 我下载了15.10 cd镜像，安装后，用puuty之类的工具链接openssh报错，说：密钥交换失败，没有兼容的加密程序 zz: looyo — 2015-11-25 17:35
<huntxu> iMadper: 你在通州有房不
<iMadper> huntxu: 期房, 还没盖完的算不算?
<huntxu> iMadper: 那也賺了 :/
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 开源直播软件obs-目前最好用的直播软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474053 Open Broadcaster Software -Free, open source software for live streaming and recording https://obsproject.com/download#linux OBS Multiplatform is available as a package for several Linux distributions, and can be compiled from source. Ubuntu
<^k^>  ─> 14.04/15.04+ 14.04: FFmpeg is required. If you do not have FFmpeg installed (if you're not sure, then you probably d …
<yunfan> huntxu: 之前可是跌价跌得肉痛
<iMadper> huntxu: 并没有...
<iMadper> huntxu: 我的是政策房, 不能租和转售.
<iMadper> huntxu: 只能说, 房子值钱了, 但是并没有什么卵用.
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • “国产操作系统”“自主知识产权”  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474054 大家看到凡是新闻中含有：“国产操作系统”“自主知识产权”等字样的新闻是怎么个心情？ 如果国家主导的这些项目是这种态度的话。我可以说这个项目永远也不会“成功”的。 zz:
<^k^>  ─> canmei — 2015-11-25 19:30
<luckybyron> 我提的那个问题用qtconfig或者qt5cf都没有用 我在/etc/fonts/conf.avail/65-nonlatin.conf中把点阵字体提前到宋体的前面才解决
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • 字符串常量和字符型指针的转化问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474055 用g++编译时遇到如下问题： 报错内容： warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to ‘char*’ [-Wwrite-strings] h_file = open_file_std(file1,"wb"); 这是我的原代码; ////////////// char *file1; FILE *h_file; strcpy(f
<^k^>  ─> ile1,"Hmatrix"); h_file = open_file_std(file1,"wb"); FILE *open_file_std( char *fname, char *mode) 我的Ubuntu版本 …
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 字符型指  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474058 报错内容：warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to ‘char*’ 我用的是ubuntu14.04下的g++ 程序代码： char *file1; FILE *h_file; strcpy(file1,"Hmatrix"); h_file = open_file_std(file1,"wb"); #include "
<^k^>  ─> open.h" FILE *open_file_std ( char *fname,char *mode) { if (strcmp(fname,"-")==0) { switch (mode[0]) { case 'r': { re …
<onlylove_> 今天快冻成冰雕了
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<onlylove_> Freebuilder: 你每次来，就会这俩字
<Freebuilder> qbittorrent 经常死掉
<onlylove_> 所以用transmission
<Freebuilder> 用 transmission 硬盘太辛苦
<Freebuilder> 我怕硬盘短命
<onlylove_> qbitrorrent和transmission很大区别么
<onlylove_> 你如果那样，还是用度娘离线吧，让度娘给你下好了，你用aria直接http好了
<Freebuilder> 你都用用，注意观察就知道了
<Freebuilder> 我用 transmission 用过一年多
<Freebuilder> 觉得太傻逼了，又不是没内存给它用
<onlylove_> 没啥好观察的，你真要害怕，下到shm里面
<onlylove_> 或者用xware
<Ueno_Otoko> 一直都用transmission
<rabbitear> help me obeone canobi, you're my only hope
<onlylove_> 你那边温度咋样，帝都这边快冻成冰棍了
<rabbitear> as long as psyical stuff can be not a chemistery experiment
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • geda 这点比 kicad 智能  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474059 1.png 拖，热点碰到热点就自动连好了。kicad 必须要手动连线，而且起码要一格的长度，所以没法画出这么紧凑的图。 zz: 建客 — 2015-11-25 22:23
<koonhua> hi```
<koonhua> 初次来到
<ukari> 试下手机能不能发中文
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 软件安装求救  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474060 本人小菜鸟一个，装个软件都不会，不得不求救，工作需要装一个软件 下了源码包解开后 里面有makefile文件，这个软件需要先装boost library, 但是我对软件安装说明上的一句话不太明白“therefore you will a
<^k^>  ─> lso need to download and install the boost library if you don't have it on your linux machine, and then edit the Make …
#ubuntu-cn 2015-11-26
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove_> http://www.oschina.net/news/68396/hacker-scripts
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ hacker scripts：比 VS Code 还受欢迎的开源项目 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove_> 远程煮咖啡的机器……
<onlylove_> iMadper: 只要有房住，就比什么都强，神马租和卖，都是浮云
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 【求助】我制作了并安装了 ubuntu15.10 server 版本，如何离线安装图形桌面呢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474061 我制作了并安装了 ubuntu15.10 server 版本，如何离线安装图形桌面呢。 我把安装光盘作为搜索源之后，用apt-get install xinit 报无法定位软件包 是不
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 怎么用命令或编程查看并修改文件的标签信息  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474062 用juk播放歌曲，可以查看其中的艺人、流派、年份等细节信息；用gwenview可以看出图片的Exposure Time、Flash等信息。怎么用命令或编程查看并修改文件的标签信息呢？ zz: iamcook84 —
<^k^>  ─> 2015-11-26 10:35
<cherrot> iMadper, 便携式可刷open-wrt的路由器有了解么
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • rsync命令===用来从squashfs文件恢复系统到硬盘分区  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473830 rsync命令===用来从squashfs文件恢复系统到硬盘分区或者固定vhd分区等等 （也是UCloner内采取的恢复命令） 假设有squashfs系统 ubt-1510.squashfs ，准备恢复该系统到 /dev/sda12 分区或
<^k^>  ─> 者 /dev/mapper/loop1p3分区， 先把该分区格式化为 ext4 。然后建立临时挂载目录，并且使用rsy …
<onlylove__> 果然git对我来说太复杂……
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • calligra在ubuntu下怎么设置中文界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474063 如题，怎么设置，，，， zz: plasma2006 — 2015-11-26 11:45
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu15.10 eclipse问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474064 系统：UBUTNU15.10X64 eclipse官网下载安装的最新版本(4.5.1)没法用，运行没问题，就是代码配色根本无效，代码提示也没效（不能自动出现，改成了ctrl+'手动也无效)。 然后安装源里的，居
<^k^>  ─> 然是3.8版本的，虽然能用，代码能配色。（3.8的界面不太好看） 有同样情况的吗？ zz: dhq …
<sennn> 剿匪
<sennn> 匪
<sennn> 剿匪不力
<Niac> php对于我来说太难了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/6063.html 包埋葬 : 话说有个蒙古大夫,医死的人无数,有天不知其底细的人家找他去给小婴儿医病,结果,就把人家的孩子给医死啦！！家人哀哭著说:「你看,我家的孩子给你医死啦,你说说看我们该怎么办?」蒙古大夫:「没关系,我还兼任埋葬的工
<^k^>  ─> 作,那些杂费我算便宜点好了。」
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助 救命呀。。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474066 我是在win7的系统上装了ubunut14的虚拟机 一次异常的系统重启后 就无法进入虚拟机的系统了 zz: psv1988 — 2015-11-26 15:08
<Kves> 新  启动和引导 • 求助 虚拟机无法启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474068 我在win7上装了ubuntu14的虚拟机 一次异常退出导致无法启动虚拟机 里面有重要的代码 如果无法恢复 能拷贝出来也行 zz: psv1988 — 2015-11-26 15:38
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 求助 虚拟机无法启动 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: psv1988
<cherrot> 看了下便携路由 内存都好笑
<Freebuilder> 液晶屏后面有层铝箔贴在机壳上，做什么的？
<Freebuilder> cherrot, 笑什么？
<cherrot> Freebuilder, 内存小
<Freebuilder> 够用就好
<Freebuilder> 压制成本
<onlylove> cherrot: 能用就好，要那么豪华的硬件配置作甚，看我，还在2G的机器上做测试呢
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  16:07
<onlylove> cherrot: 我得考虑给老大申请个新机器
<yunfan> onlylove: 这就是你效率低的原因之一
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实，就算我把自己电脑带来，效率一样低……
<onlylove__> test
<ubrl> onlylove__:点点点.  16:11
<onlylove__> yunfan: 每个人都有自己的节奏，我拖拉习惯了，不过，这机器确实让我拖的更厉害
<yunfan> onlylove__: 嘿嘿
<nyfair> 就是，以前魔都大家都是慢悠悠很自在的，自从房价上去了，都变得赶着投胎似得
<nyfair> 坑！
<onlylove__> nyfair: 我那天突然想起硬盘里面那几个好几段的视频，然后看了半天mkvtoolnix的文档，还是用命令搞了，gui的搞不懂
<nyfair> onlylove__: 你要干啥？
<onlylove__> nyfair: 就是append啊……但是gui那个貌似不灵
<nyfair> 哈？
<onlylove__> nyfair: 虽然不明白为啥不灵，但是命令行搞定了
<nyfair> 先open一个，然后选append，再选另一个不就好了么
<yunfan> nyfair: 老司机 kandu最近求职
<onlylove__> 啊，那是我没弄懂，它让添加资源，我把零碎文件都填进去了
<nyfair> yunfan: 小黄油没门槛的项目不需要人了，我上次说的那个他技术可行否？
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.10 • Ubuntu14.04系统下USB键鼠无法唤醒主机，求助大神  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474069 最近使用Ubuntu系统发现一个电源管理的问题，发现主机进入睡眠模式（ACPI S1 Mode）,USB键盘和鼠标都唤醒不了主机，但是查看系统里USB设备的唤醒功能是Enabled的，后来分别试了主
<onlylove> nyfair: 人kandu能写编译器的
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • USB键鼠设备无法唤醒主机睡眠状态S1 Mode  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474070 主机进入睡眠S1模式，USB键鼠设备无法唤醒，而进入S3/S4模式，USB键鼠却是可以正常唤醒。同样的设备在Windows下面S1唤醒一切正常，主机平台是intel Haswell平台，试了一下Ubuntu12.04/15
<^k^>  ─> .10都有同样的问题，请问各位是否是Ubuntu对S1 模式支持不是很好?是否有办法解决？谢谢 S …
<onlylove_> 我不是很肯定QQ这样的，在我司网络会不会丢消息
<onlylove_> 断言是基于英文local的，让我这机器怎么玩，难道还先装个英文系统？
<onlylove_> 算了，反正取到字符了就当过了
<nyfair> onlylove_: 编译器我没那实力优化，但前端搞点parser还是弄得来的，但我现在需要的不是code能力，毕竟爬虫太简单，我要的是对于走势的理论分析知识
<nyfair> onlylove_: 我看yunfan的忽悠能力就不错，然而人家不鸟我
<yunfan> nyfair: kandu技术是肯定没问题的  虽然他未必坐过爬虫 不过搞技术的 你应该知道分两种人  一种是科班出来 说道本专业的就头头是道 其他的就抓黑  另外一种是 我们这种野路子 什么都可以去现学
<yunfan> onlylove: 你执行下 locale_gen会死否
<onlylove> yunfan: gen你妹，windows你gen给我看
<yunfan> onlylove: 狗日的win 诶
<nyfair> yunfan: 爬虫谁不会？我不需要他会，我需要理论知识
<yunfan> nyfair: 那我不清楚  我也没理论知识啊 你干嘛忽悠我去
<nyfair> yunfan: 因为会忽悠就不需要理论知识了啊
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 18WAA8C4A 美亚有什么值得买的?
<onlylove> 我刚多瞄了下case的代码，发现那个backup写的云里雾里的……
<onlylove> 我还纳闷为啥会失败
<yunfan> nyfair: 也对 kandu 当初来找我创业 也是希望我去搞忽悠  额
<yunfan> yurakucho: 得路上走半个月吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 看来你是频道公认的忽悠大拿
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu server 15.10下如何驱动Broadcom无线网卡？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474072 没有图形界面，想要驱动Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN无线网卡，请各位支招！ 通过命令查找到如下列表： b43-fwcutter - utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware broadco
<^k^>  ─> m-sta-common - Common files for the Broadcom STA Wireless driver broadcom-sta-dkms - dkms source for the Broadcom STA …
<onlylove_> test
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点.  17:04
<onlylove_> 喵咪咪的，刚接一电话，intel的outsourcing 已经可以随便要工资了？
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46311
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 失明女子通过切换人格恢复视力
<nyfair> 卧槽，好恐怖
<yurakucho> nyfair: 牛牛
<onlylove___> yurakucho: 牛牛，intel的平均薪资到多少了，15K外包公司眼睛都不眨就答应了
<onlylove___> yurakucho: 要知道这样的话，intel貌似要给外包公司45K
<yurakucho> onlylove___: 母鸡啊...
<yurakucho> onlylove___: 不大可能抽成这么狠吧
<onlylove___> yurakucho: 那肯定不能是5K啊
<onlylove___> yurakucho: intel给20，给你15?
<onlylove___> yurakucho: 最起码要折半吧，你养活公司其他员工呢
<yurakucho> onlylove___: 估计也多不了多少 走量
<yunfan> onlylove___: 我一点也不忽悠
<yunfan> nyfair: 说明失明也有可能是控制性的  而非总是器质性的
<onlylove___> yurakucho: 走量不现实，除非全外包，自己做皮包公司
<yunfan> onlylove___: 你把外包公司看成租房中介自己租下整套 然后打隔断出租不就理解了
 * onlylove___ 犹豫了
<yurakucho> onlylove___: 折半差不多 考虑到还要交社保
<yurakucho> onlylove___: 尽量别外包啊
<onlylove___> yurakucho: 社保肯定是最低，我也不想外包，但是人开价了
<onlylove___> yurakucho: 我估计我还是要低了
<yurakucho> onlylove___: 我刚来北京的时候就差点去外包, 感觉不好
<onlylove___> yurakucho: 现在愿意给我开10K+的公司不多貌似
<onlylove> yurakucho: 我倒是一直外包，先在TI，后在vmware，感觉怎么说，对TI略讨厌一点，主要是感觉那边的行政不是很好相处，其他工程师倒是很好说话
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  17:18
<yurakucho> onlylove: 公司到是都不错
<onlylove> yurakucho: 差点去大众
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 还不搬家?
<onlylove> yurakucho: 离开TI的时候，外包公司给介绍了爱立信，不过没去成
<yurakucho> onlylove: 建议你找找机会转换一下
<onlylove> yurakucho: 所以我现在听到外包很头疼
<onlylove_> yunfan: 那个失明的那个，我突然想起是鸡汤还是那什么，就是对残疾老兵喊立正治好残疾的
<onlylove_> 我突然想起，要调试，可以先取消跟踪，然后再添加，不用每次修改都commit……
<onlylove_> 一男子算卦：“大师，我人生还有意义吗？”大师：“施主，你是做什么的?”
<onlylove_> 男子：“我是个浪子，每天开着车，从东城到西城，从朝阳到海淀，终日徘徊金宝街、三里屯，疲惫地浪荡于众多女子之间！累了，想躲开女人休息一下，而她们就会像疯了一样打电话给我！我该怎么办？”大师：“老衲占卜几十载，头回见一个送快递的把自己说得这么牛X。”
<hoooodle> hello Do we have shadowsocks Linux client except shadowsocks-qt5??
<Soengun> .
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 弱弱求教…  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474074 萌新初入ubuntu 学的小鹤双拼，想挂个码表。 求问windows下的txt转linux的txt，哪里错了？ zz: ZhanJingtian — 2015-11-26 18:09
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • ubuntu音乐播放器开机后不能打开文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474075 如题,我的Ubuntu是装的双系统,每次开机后音乐播放器里的播放列表就不能打开文件,然后重新添加文件就能播放了,而存放在主文件夹里面的歌曲开机可以直接播放.试了好几个播放器都是如
<^k^>  ─> 此,请问是为什么呢? zz: qingshuizhiren — 2015-11-26 19:08
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 用什么命令，检测网站被墙了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474076 如：8.8.8.8 zz: Qubun — 2015-11-26 19:51
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 这个网站，是否被墙？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474077 1.知乎网站浏览不了。（图1） 2.dig命令输出，可否断被墙？（图2） zz: Qubun — 2015-11-26 20:24
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<maucat> 呵呵
<vetwangcn> 新人，多多关照
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • dig命令用法？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474079 http://www.cnblogs.com/daxian2012/archi ... 54126.html 1.dig命令用什么参数，查看网站真正IP地址？ 2.dig命令用什么参数，检测网站是否被墙？ zz: Qubun — 2015-11-26 22:43
<zechen11> 我用pptpd在vps上搭建VPN，可以连接上，但是无法上网，谁能告诉我如何debug吗？
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • AMD下载最新Linux驱动 介绍里已支持15.10  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474080 安装过程中依次解决了version.h；rpm-build等依赖问题，卡在了内核开发环境上，我该装什么啊。附上fglrx-install.log。 NOTE: If your system has logged the missing packages required for installation, install
<^k^>  ─> them in the order as per the log file to resolve package-dependency issues. Check if system has the tools required f …
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 牛牛，笔记本自带的光驱能刻录光盘吗？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 哪年的，说是啥光驱没
<biubiubiu> 硬盘上电影太多了，想刻录到光盘上保存
<biubiubiu> 这个靠谱吗？
<onlylove> 买新营盘
<onlylove> 那个光驱通常被放坏
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 硬盘长期不通电，数据能保存多少时间
<onlylove> 如果存的是那种电影，你该实战下了，电影就删掉吧
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 不知道
<onlylove> 实在不行你买磁带机吧
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 什么电影都有，各种珍稀资源
<biubiubiu> onlylove: linux下刻录和读取硬盘的包叫啥？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我这么和你说，笔记本光驱非常容易坏，这是第一点，因为这点，非常容易刻坏数据或者刻飞盘，第二，刻录盘是花青染料的，你买的盘不合格，没准三个月都用不了，就算合格，也不能被太阳晒了什么的
<onlylove> 刻录和读取硬盘……
<onlylove> 这个，dd算吧……
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 写错了，是光盘
<onlylove> 那很多啊……
<onlylove> 真的很多，多到我都不知道叫啥
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 那还是写硬盘里保险？ 我看mr.robot里男主就喜欢不停的刻录cd
<biubiubiu> 把各种信息都刻录进cd了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 那是电影
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 不，那是美剧
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你要刻录CD，不是不可以，一，靠谱的刻录设备，二，靠谱的盘片，三，苛刻的保存环境
<onlylove> 你还要存个几百年当传家宝是怎么着
<onlylove> 也许那时候就算盘没坏，也识别不了你的数据格式了
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 靠谱的刻录机大概多少钱？ 实在不行就买个移动硬盘
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 刻录机很便宜，靠谱的，你要专业刻录机么
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 台式机刻录机就成
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 笔记本这种超薄的太较贵
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 那我倒是有台式机
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你那些珍贵的资源都有啥，说来听听
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我真不明白笔记本加光驱有啥用， 现在都usb了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你自己都说现在
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你听说过光软互换不
<onlylove> 我估计这个频道知道光软互换的都没几个
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 没
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 擦， 都是上个世纪的东西了， 谁知道
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 难道你不是上个世纪的？
<onlylove> 还真说不好，现在小朋友接触计算机早
<biubiubiu> 咨询内容：是有很多布电影吗
<biubiubiu> 京东回复： 您好！是空白光盘。感谢您对京东的支持！祝您购物愉快！
<onlylove> 什么牌子
<biubiubiu> 这个问题很好！ 买dvd-r会有很多部电影吗
<biubiubiu> onlylove: http://item.jd.com/134733.html
<ubrl> biubiubiu: ⇪ 【铼德DVD+R 1-16速】铼德（ARITA）DVD+R 16速 4.7G e时代系列 桶装50片 刻录盘【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<onlylove> biubiubiu: DVD买威宝
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 铼德的DVD不如CD做得好
<biubiubiu> onlylove: dvd和cd区别是啥？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 容量咯
<biubiubiu> onlylove: dvd只有一面是存数据的对吧 另一面各种图标
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 考虑你的需求，可以买dvd -9或者有钱直接上blueray
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你家光驱还带翻面的，当磁带呢？
<onlylove> 不过不知道linux下面驱动是不是挑盘，能不能正确识别第二层是个问题
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 没钱。。。普通即可
<biubiubiu> onlylove: linux不靠谱，那我去win8下面刻
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 如果你一部电影体积超过4.5呢，到时候你怎么办，拆文件么
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 不是不靠谱，是不知道你用什么刻录程序，万一那程序不能识别
<biubiubiu> onlylove: bd那可真用不起
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 用不起就买移动硬盘吧
<biubiubiu> onlylove: win下不都用nero什么的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: win下面随便
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 移动硬盘长期断电丢数据不
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 其实windows自己的刻录功能就够用
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 不知道
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 建议你定期检查
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 不管是光盘还是硬盘
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 关键是不喜欢经常检查
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我还有个旧的笔记本好几个月不开一次机，每次都一点电都没有，会不会丢数据
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你自己买硬盘柜子吧
<biubiubiu> onlylove: -r和+r啥区别 +r能写？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 一般没问题吧，好几年不开机的电脑开机了，系统还没毛病呢，要丢，不可能系统不丢
<biubiubiu> dvd+r
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 那个真心没啥意思，都是一次性标准而已
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 能擦写的是RW
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 移动硬盘推荐哪家？
<biubiubiu> 希捷 西数 or ?
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 300-500左右的移动硬盘
<onlylove> 移动硬盘没概念，我都自己拼的
<onlylove> 买个盒子，把笔记本硬盘塞进去
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 512G硬盘感觉是不够用，
<biubiubiu> 关键是电影占了80%
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 什么时候了你还买512的，逗呢？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 笔记本自带的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 那更简单，买个大的，把系统迁过去，小的当移动硬盘，买个盒子
<biubiubiu> onlylove: i3的笔记本 现在是不是该淘汰了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 几代I3
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 芯片组叫啥名字，haswell还能用几年
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 买个usb 3.0的移动硬盘，然后把系统搞移动硬盘上去？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 没必要，直接内置硬盘没啥
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你买移动硬盘还贵，你买盒子和笔记本盘便宜
<biubiubiu> onlylove: i3-23xxm 的 不是haswell的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 他们说有那种专门为移动硬盘定制的硬盘，我不知道有没有那么回事，反正小心点用，什么盘都一样
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 2系列的还能凑合几年
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 不行了，现在看个720p都卡。。。
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 那就换
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 4G+的720p
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 建议你等skylake
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我下次想买arm笔记本了，不知道以后arm会不会普及pc
<onlylove> biubiubiu: x86你还有换windows的机会，arm可彻底没了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 而且arm性能实在一般般，有几个能做到水果那水平
<biubiubiu> onlylove: arm有呀， win的移动版呀
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 不是好多arm的win平板吗
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你不懂，你在意的是win这个系统，还是这个系统上的应用
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 哦，那是不行
<onlylove> biubiubiu: win是有rt版，第一，微软自己都放弃了，第二，那系统没能用的程序，你用那个系统玩纸牌么
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我现在经常下电影，感觉硬盘都快出毛病了，已经用了2年半了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 硬盘比你想象的要坚强
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 也比你想象的要脆弱，所以，这种事，看人品
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 睡觉去了，牛牛，晚安
<MrXobot> fuck the chinese people!
<chobutek> yea, fuck them, chinese people suck dick
<halenrain> .
<^k^> BinLi: 拜
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg_, steam在打折
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg_, 便宜的不能忍
<Janos_> Hi all
<ubrl> Janos_:点点点.  07:27
<Janos_> can some1 help me a little?
<Janos_> i guess you guys are all sleeping now :/
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 软件包问i题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474083 linux软件安装有yum包，rpm包，还有deb包，那么直接在终端中命令apt-get install是哪一类呢 zz: lzwdfas — 2015-11-26 23:02
#ubuntu-cn 2015-11-27
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 网站TTL值？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474085 http://www.cnblogs.com/daxian2012/archi ... 54126.html 在终端输出N次命令：dig +nocmd forum.ubuntu.org.cn MX +noall +answer 但是，网站：forum.ubuntu.org.cn ，其TTL值没有任何输出内容。 是什么原因？ zz: Qubun — 2015-11-27 8:27
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 用什么命令，截取全屏图片？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474086 ？ zz: Qubun — 2015-11-27 8:42
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • live usb 注销问题？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474087 live usb (ubuntu12.04 lts) 注销时，它显示下面2个东东： ubuntu ubuntu 2D 它们是什么？ zz: Qubun — 2015-11-27 8:45
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • 安装软件提示 无法下载 大小不符  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474088 system : 15.10 命令安装软件提示 无法下载 大小不符 软件中心安装提示 ：下载软件包文件失败，检查你的网络连接。 详细信息 Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/u ... _amd64.deb Size mis
<^k^>  ─> match zz: CasanovaLee — 2015-11-27 9:04
<SwordCN> 请问 ag 和 ack-grep是什么
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • debian sid 大量mutter警告STACK_OP_RAISE_ABOVE，导致卡顿如何解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474089 近日安装debian sid。安装完成后打开一些软件运行，非常卡顿。检查/var/log目录下，存在巨大尺寸的user.log，messages和syslog，达到近2G。 内容都是重复的 Nov 27 09:28:32
<^k^>  ─> debian gnome-session[1267]: (gnome-shell:1488): mutter-WARNING **: STACK_OP_RAISE_ABOVE: window 0x6e01000015 not in …
<Janos_> still no1 here?
<onlylove> http://top.jobbole.com/30679/
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 只卖 5 美元！树莓派新品体积更小性能更高 - 头条 - 伯乐在线
<onlylove> 这东西……
<yunfan> 贵国要建基地了 额
<onlylove> yunfan: 看5刀的那个respberry0
<onlylove> 这种卡片PC，虽然想买个玩，但是最终发现自己太笨，玩不转
<nyfair> 没时间啊
<nyfair> 这么多游戏等着我玩
<onlylove> 牛牛求送游戏
<onlylove> 你们那些编程很好，还有空余时间游戏，到底怎么做到的！
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  12:58
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛，这几天迷上了逛知乎，怎么办啊
<nyfair> 注册个帐号去装逼，装了几次后你自然会戒掉了
<nyfair> onlylove: 或者去看avfun文章区，三天两头黑知乎
<onlylove> 知乎里面确实有些让人想拍桌子点赞的答案
<onlylove> 其实就是神吐槽而已……
<onlylove> 嗯，去A岛转转去
<onlylove> http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/744041926476563172.html
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 塑料饭盒上面的油洗不掉怎么办？_百度知道
<onlylove> nyfair: 我记得知乎貌似是微软的阵地？很多微软技术狂热粉丝？
<yunfan> onlylove: 配置还不如当初一代呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 我也天天看知乎 不过看起来知乎小众的方向不多
<onlylove> 手机又没电自动关机了
<onlylove> yunfan: 一代就256内存吧
<onlylove> yunfan: U的主频也是不到1g
<gfxmode> 今天又周五了，又写了一周的C++
<yunfan> onlylove: 我想用全志的
<onlylove> 我只是单纯的把浏览器换成英文的，昨天还pass的，今天就和我玩崩溃？
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 通过TeamViewer远程连接Ubuntu桌面时候，输入法中英文输入问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474092 通过远程桌面连接了Ubuntu桌面，在需要按住Shift键输入的字符时候（比如标点符号，感叹号，下划线等），会出现第一次输入为中文，下一次输入为中文
<^k^>  ─> 的情况。 比如当前状态是英文输入，我需要输入一个下划线，则会按住Shift键然后按下“ …
<yurakucho> MangHuo: cherrot http://haitao.smzdm.com/p/367271/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 下午4点开始:Google 谷歌 Nexus 6 XT1103 32GB 手机 $199.99（约￥1400）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 没有靠谱转运呢
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 有
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 哪家
<yurakucho> 太大了 否则真想买
<Janos_> hi all
<ubrl> Janos_:点点点.  14:32
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 转运四方, 专门有手机电脑的快速通道, 略贵 但是三四天周期
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 买不起啊
<MangHuo> yurakucho: https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.9.OX4hRp&id=521246394338&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&abbucket=4
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 买了个这个
<ubrl> MangHuo: ⇪ 金胜 M2 NGFF 转USB3.0移动硬盘盒 SSD固态硬盘盒 NGFF SSD 2280-tmall.com天猫
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 速度挺快的
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 你买了个ssd?
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 这就得赞良心甲方了
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 还是贵司爽啊
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 这下就有 256 的玩了
<MangHuo> linode 咋不打折呢
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 因为电费和网费不打折，机房费用也不打折
<MangHuo> 李老板呢
<nyfair> 李老板被isis抓了
<nyfair> http://hacfun-tv.n1.yun.tf:8999/Public/Upload/image/2015-11-26/5656abde28a89.png
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ image/png
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • AlphaDict 词典软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474093 大家好，我是一个开源软件开发者，目前开发了一个词典软件，希望大家喜欢。 大家可以从下面两个地址，得到源代码， 代码主要是依赖 qt5 和 libboost. source forge: https://sourceforge.net/projects/alphadict/ git hub: http
<^k^>  ─> s://github.com/kartorz/AlphaDict 目前是1.3版本，基本的词典功能都已经做完了。 特点如下： . Al …
<nyfair> 你们肿么看，比大和尚的玩具好用否？
<onlylove> 前两天mozilla刚说不要google钱了，今天就在英文版Firefox上看到要用户donate
<cherrotluo> 为啥不要google钱
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46314
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Mozilla表示不再需要Google的钱了
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 用什么命令，检测DNS污染？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474094 ？ zz: Qubun — 2015-11-27 17:47
<freeflying> 现在都没人参与ubuntu社区的事情了啊
 * botK 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<Freebuilder> 吼吼，今晚 IRC 服务器是怎么了？
<Freebuilder> 论坛也打不开
<Ueno_Otoko> 我也是一样
<Ueno_Otoko> 国际线路大幅劣化
<Ueno_Otoko> It's just you. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn is up.
<^k^> jiero: 拜壕
<Freebuilder> 卧槽
<Freebuilder> 我换了国内的 DNS，论坛就能上去了
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 可能是黑5 流量激增 就像春节
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 我的kompozer无法安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474095 我下载了kompozer-0.8b3.lt.gcc4.2-i686，解压后是一个kompozer文件夹，但是之后如何安装我就不懂了。网上也没找到安装方法 zz: zoulinux — 2015-11-27 20:59
<AsuraLie> 我想问个问题
<AsuraLie> 文件截断的目的是啥
<Freebuilder> 具体问题具体分析
<AsuraLie> @Freebuilder 什么情况下会用到？尤其是截小，会导致数据丢失啊
<Freebuilder> 磁盘空间不足
<AsuraLie> 那为啥不删除呢？
<Freebuilder> 我哪知道
<Freebuilder> 大概损失一部分数据总比损失全部要好吧
<AsuraLie> 但是对于压缩包之类的，截断了还是会造成损坏而无法使用啊
<AsuraLie> @CyrusYzGTt 大神能解释下不
<CyrusYzGTt> split
<AsuraLie> 但是被截断的后面数据不是丢失了吗
<AsuraLie> @CyrusYzGTt 文件截小后面的数据不是丢失了吗？
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 什么软件可以将多张png图片合成视频？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474096 Thanks inadvance！ zz: thorium — 2015-11-27 21:55
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLie§ ,, 不清楚，如果是压缩，压缩的时候有参数，自动分包的
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • 如何精确修改文件的某字节  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474097 比如把文件的某字节改成'a' 或者清空。不用 cut 命令，直接编程，要用 C 语言的什么函数？ zz: iamcook84 — 2015-11-27 22:09
<onlylove> yunfan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13526883/
<onlylove> yunfan: 就这点要求，15K，眼睛都不眨，intel土豪啊
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<onlylove> yunfan: 老实说，这工作很动心，不过，和我的计划有冲突
<onlylove> 今天复习pxe
<onlylove> 都快忘干净了
<onlylove_> 喵咪咪的，这reset频率几个意思
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 可以录像功能的软件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474106 可以把使用电脑的所有动作都录制下来，保存在一文件中。 zz: Qubun — 2015-11-28 7:43
#ubuntu-cn 2015-11-28
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 有点过分的好笑雷人趣事 : 在公园草坪躺着,用手机听歌,手机放边上。快睡着了,忽然歌声停了。我睁眼一看,一个大叔抓着我手机,一脸惊恐地看着我。一会儿,他呲牙一笑,把手机递给我,特诚实地说:"对噢！一拔掉你就听不见声音了。"
<Niac> 精神病人还是有逻辑思维的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M07/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2sWGIJoS1AAJV3dsOlhAAALrVQKCjIYAAlX1956.jpg 文艺青年都是这样洗衣服的
<evolutionboy> 求助http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=139&t=474104 ubuntu grub2 硬盘安装kubuntu失败,在线求指点.附详情,时实反馈,在论坛或这里回复我都好
<ubrl> ⇪ t: ubuntu grub2 硬盘安装kubuntu失败,在线求指点.附详情,时实反馈 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: evolutionboy1
<Janos_> Hi all
<ubrl> Janos_:点点点.  14:27
<Janos_> is anyone here?
<yunfan> onlylove: 那你干嘛不去
<onlylove> yunfan: 单纯的想歇几个月
<yunfan> onlylove: 这收入比你现在翻一倍了 你可以去工作半年 然后歇半年
<onlylove> yunfan: 这只是她承诺的，能不能兑现是一回事，而且我不想签了以后就做半年
<onlylove> yunfan: 这项目能做多久还是个问题
<yunfan> onlylove: 我只是给你算了这个账而已
<onlylove> 账是这么算不假，不过我这边还有不到一年了，如果在那边假设又是一年的话……
<onlylove> 我只是讨厌又要去做入职体检而已
<onlylove> 当然，这是在谈成的条件下
<onlylove> 去试试吧……反正这边的渣渣网我也忍了好久了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 15.04升级到15.10后无法打开图形界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474108 原来机器上的是ubuntu15.04,升级到15.10后无法打开图形界面，一直卡在下面的界面 使用高级模式进入upstart ,可以登录到字符界面。但仍然登录不了图形界面。使用root关机也不行，
<ilinunix1> test
<ubrl> ilinunix1:点点点.  17:22
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 双系统升级问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474110 我安装了win7和ubuntu的双系统，如果我升级了ubuntu，会不会对win7造成影响，会不会出现引导问题？ zz: rzby — 2015-11-28 17:46
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<MangHuo> test
<ubrl> MangHuo:点点点.  18:47
<MangHuo> test
<ubrl> MangHuo:点点点.  18:47
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • U盘无法格式化  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474111 Error deleting partition /dev/sdb1: Command-line `parted --script "/dev/sdb" "rm 1"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: 警告: 磁盘描述表明物理块大小为 2048 字节，但 Linux 认为它是 512 字节。 (udisks-error-quark, 0) 我想格式化我已经烧入
<^k^>  ─> U盘的Ubuntu15.10镜像，可是无法格式化，并且出现以上提示 zz: Tohka — 2015-11-28 18:44
<onlylove> MangHuo: tset
<onlylove> MangHuo: 你这是周末上班么
<chendy> linuxsir.org 怎么关闭了？
<biubiubiu> kandu: 牛牛在没
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • indicator-sysmonitor网速显示不准确  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474112 如题,我在使用indicator-sysmonitor时发现这一点,虽然不影响,不过还是想问问为什么? zz: qingshuizhiren — 2015-11-28 20:37
<sennn> no one here
<yunfan> 哈哈哈哈
<onlylove> yunfan: 你怎么了
<yunfan> onlylove: 没怎么 炸鱼而已
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 深度操作系统15 Alpha2——带你领略不一样的深度  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474114 深度操作系统是一个致力于为全球用户提供美观易用、安全可靠的Linux发行版。 深度操作系统15 Alpha2采用全新的系统构架，有了脱胎换骨般的改变，系统性能和资源占用均得
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 想开启热点但是无法连接到隐藏wifi  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474115 14.10正常开启热点，但是，15.10创建wifi后，改mode=ap后，电脑连接隐藏wifi时，连着连着一闪而过的不知道什么又重新链接好像重复连接了三次，最后就连接不上，求大神指教
<^k^>  ─> ，需要那些信息 zz: crystal2048 — 2015-11-29 0:40
#ubuntu-cn 2015-11-29
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • forum.ubuntu网站，怎么了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474116 ？ zz: Qubun — 2015-11-29 8:36
<^k^> 新  深度PK版 • “机顶盒”事件之后，你还敢支持国产系统吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474117 有段时间没有来论坛逛了，今天一打开“查看新帖”，竟然发现还有无数“爱国人士”都在鼓励发展“国产系统”？我只说一句，前些日子的“机顶盒”强制屏蔽顾客软件的事
<^k^>  ─> 情都知道吧。一个在安卓基础上制作出来的机顶盒操作系统，可以在不经过用户同意的情 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 用什么命令，查看DNS服务器IP？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474118 ？ zz: Qubun — 2015-11-29 9:56
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 怎样安装goagen?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474119 autoproxy+goagen zz: Qubun — 2015-11-29 10:43
<sennn> hi
<ubrl> sennn:点点点.  11:39
<sennn> 你好
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • autoproxy问题？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474120 1.有些网站，状态是：全局模式，浏览不了。 而，状态是：自动模式，反而可以浏览。 如：forum.ubuntu.org.cn 为什么？ 2.有些网站，状态是，什么模式，都浏览不了。 如：www.google.com zz: Qubun — 2015-11-29 12:52
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助:ubuntu grub2硬盘安装kubuntu15.10.64位后,无kubuntu启动项  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474122 网上找半天没找到什么解决方案,只好来求助了,最多说到其它其它的grub配置文件里把相关菜单信息复制到现在系统的grub菜单配置里,但配置里太乱了,不知道复制哪些 本
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 使用 gedit 里的 python console 如何访问编辑窗口的内容？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474123 我想做这样一件事：把一篇文章粘贴到 gedit 里，将其中所有半角标点符号替换为全角。用 replace 要做很多遍。 正好看到 gedit 有个 python console，我希
<^k^>  ─> 望写个脚本来执行这些替换。 问题是，我在 python console 里怎么访问编辑窗口里的文字？ …
<sennn> 有人嗎?
<sennn> hi
<ubrl> sennn:点点点.  16:41
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 这个tar命令应如何正确使用？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474124 tar -zcPf /tmp/back.tar.gz /home/backup cp /tmp/back.tar.gz /mnt/back.tar.gz 对 /mnt/back.tar.gz解压出现问题 Untitled.jpg 请问，如何解决？原因是什么？ zz: pengsir — 2015-11-29 16:52
<pocmon> 为什么每次升级FFmpeg file format library和Linux container runtime这两个包项都不能选？？？？
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • gnome-terminal程序调用的时候，如果多次调用能不能是打开标签页，而不是新开一个窗口  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474127 工作需要，每次程序调用的时候都是新开一个窗口，而不是在原窗口中打开一个标签。这个可以通过设置实现吗？还是需要别的终端才
<^k^>  ─> 可以？求指导。 zz: gxowei — 2015-11-29 18:56
<Yehai> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4863609044
<ubrl> Yehai: ⇪ Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/08/Cg-4WFI2p1eIcn3eAAC26zEtMAAAALrEACXB2IAALcD208.jpg 同桌的你
<Freebuilder> 头天手机进水，次日平板进水，囧
<Freebuilder> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5-c.w4002-12906141936.40.knk7E8&id=521211059603 这键盘爽，大回车
<ubrl> Freebuilder: ⇪ 清华同方正品 复古台式机键盘 PS2圆口USB方口游戏电脑键盘白色-淘宝网全球站 pp: ¥ 29.00 - 34.00
<panpane0r> topic
<panpane0r> channel
<Lsigua> 这玩意怎么用阿  怎么没人说话呢
<panpane0r> 我也是刚进来
<Lsigua> hello
<ubrl> Lsigua:点点点.  22:19
<panpane0r> 这个跟频道跟ubuntu有什么关系
<Freebuilder> 啥？
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • lp 打印问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474128 lp 怎么逆序打印，不会弄 zz: byh135402 — 2015-11-29 21:51
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 双网卡，一个用来共享网络，结果无法上网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474130 机子装的ubuntu 15.04 有两个网卡：一个有线eth0一个无线wlan0。 无线可以连外网，所以就用无线网卡连接外网，然后用brctl 做了个网桥br1，把eth0 和wlan0桥接到一起，再
<^k^>  ─> 在eth0 上连个路由，其他设备连接这个路由就可以正常上网了 但是问题来了，共享网络这 …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-11-28
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Lenove B465c安装Ubuntu后无法启用键盘  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481757 笔记本Win7系统，安装Ubuntu双系统后无法使用键盘，不能打字，切换到win7后键盘又能使用，在Ubuntu中却又无法使用键盘，不知道是什么原因。 zz: will_zang — 2016-11-28 1:09
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 怎么看stamps是否安装好了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481760 怎么看stamps是否安装好了 zz: 186407a — 2016-11-28 9:04
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 这样的分区好吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481761 cmchao@cmchao-OptiPlex-7020:~$ sudo fdisk -l [sudo] cmchao 的密码： Disk /dev/ram0: 64 MiB, 67108864 bytes, 131072 sectors Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 b
<^k^>  ─> ytes Disk /dev/ram1: 64 MiB, 67108864 bytes, 131072 sectors Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logica …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 这样的分区好吗？求建议  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481762 cmchao@cmchao-OptiPlex-7020:~$ sudo fdisk -l [sudo] cmchao 的密码： Disk /dev/ram0: 64 MiB, 67108864 bytes, 131072 sectors Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes
<^k^>  ─> / 4096 bytes Disk /dev/ram1: 64 MiB, 67108864 bytes, 131072 sectors Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector siz …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 安装ROI PAC时出现的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481763 ROIPAC.png 安装ROI-PAC make之后 make[2]: *** [roi] 错误 1 make[2]:正在离开目录 `/home/zhangyun/ROI_PAC_3_0_1/ROI_PAC/roi' make[1]: *** [all-recursive] 错误 1 make[1]:正在离开目录 `/home/zhangyun/ROI_PAC_3_0_1/ROI_PAC' make: *** [all] 错误
<^k^>  ─> 2 哪位能帮帮我 万分感谢 zz: 186407a — 2016-11-28 9:55
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 主影像强度图模拟与地形相位计算make_dems问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481765 在其中一幅影像做主影像强度图模拟与地形相位计算 make——step之后出现这样的结果 不知道为什么 求大神 PROGRESS: Interpretation inputoptionsfile finished. WARNING : Checked first 100 lines, di
<^k^>  ─> d not find: "Start_process_control" in file: slave.res WARNING : Checked first 100 lines, did not find: "End_process_ …
<dsoyet> 我这边买了一个第三方系统，我怀疑这个系统在盗取我的数据，目前已经知道这个系统向一个远程服务器传数据的ip和端口号。
<dsoyet> 需要更多证据，请求建议，可付费
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 求助：thinkpad指点杆驱动的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481767 在下 在thinkpad笔记本上安装了UBUNTU14.04 , 在百度查找到方法 成功驱动起来了 trackpoint 三键。但是发现，触摸板不能禁用。影响键盘输入，求在不影响trackpoint的情况下禁用触摸板的方式。
<^k^>  ─> 另外poiting-devices中，只有一个选择，也无法禁用触摸板。 zz: mkingw — 2016-11-28 12:37
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • rime输入法, 折腾了好久也没有实现双拼加入自定义短语  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481769 rime输入法, 折腾了好久也没有实现双拼加入自定义短语 zz: jin7 — 2016-11-28 13:32
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 前辈下午好
<huntxu> iMadper: 前辈下午好
<onlylove> iMadper: 你都变前辈了，我该咋办
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 前辈下午也好
<onlylove> iMadper: 前辈下午好
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: huntxu onlylove: 前辈下午好
<iMadper> onlylove: 我也老了啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 我今年都25了
<iMadper> onlylove: 已经不年轻了
<iMadper> huntxu: 糊涂许叔, 你看我的新cloak
<onlylove> iMadper: TMD你就小屁孩，在我面前装毛老
<huntxu> linaro是哪3
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 那位兄弟能做个脚本：每两分钟定时按下回车键  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481770 在ubuntu下很容易搞定，xdotool命令就可以了。 问题是xp下呢？有办法做个exe执行程序实现这功能吗？ 用来应付培训，50个钟的培训。ubuntu是可以实现，但不能用手机控制。 我想用
<^k^>  ─> teamviwer控制进度。 zz: 谢宝良 — 2016-11-28 15:52
<iMadper> onlylove: 真的老了...
<IsoaSFlus> 我也老了，都20了
<onlylove> 一群连30都没到的在喊老，太过分了！
<genophy> 我还差3年就30了。。
<IsoaSFlus> 话说有人知道在学校里面怎么用ipv6吗
<^k^> 新  屏幕抓图 • 最近流行秀桌面？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481772 什么叫性感？ zz: loveofmaria — 2016-11-28 16:29
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 刚刚扒光 : 一猎人打猎,看树上有两只鸟,举枪打下一只,发现是只没毛的,那猎人正纳闷,另一只鸟飞下来大骂猎人:"你TM的！老子刚把她扒光,你就把她打下来了！"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 关于telnet中文乱码的问题，有点疑惑  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481773 关于telnet服务器（linux）上显示乱码这个问题，我一直没有搞懂是为什么。 网上的解决办法多数是修改LANG变量。这个方法我没有试。 我说说我的疑惑。 Linux服务 RHEL 5.9
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • USB声卡问题！不知道该怎么安装！官网没有驱动下载！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481774 最近转了系统！但是不会装驱动无法使用USB声卡，本人是音乐制作业余爱好者！ zz: hyl988202 — 2016-11-28 19:53
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • Ubuntu下如何查看Java API文档  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481775 如题 zz: H奇点 — 2016-11-28 22:45
#ubuntu-cn 2016-11-29
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 爆逗的奇葩师生 : 有一次,生物老师布置写篇关于进化论的论文。一同学在文中写道:食食物者为俊杰,适者生存。老师批语:还真没有不吃食物的俊杰！
<chenshaoju> ZZZzzzz...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 心向手求婚 : 心向手求婚,手问:你不怕我手辣? 心回答:不怕,因为我心狠。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 电脑开机出现如下几行英文字符，是什么意思呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481776 如下图所示111.jpg，等待10秒左右，还是能够进入桌面，看不懂这个开机提示，是什么意思？是不是说我得电脑硬件有什么问题，还是BIOS设置有什么问题？
<^k^>  ─> 系统用得是Ubuntu 16.04 lts系统。 zz: permaylau — 2016-11-29 12:40
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 软件更新里安全更新不可选  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481778 如图所示：当有安全更新时为灰色，请问这是什么情况 zz: omaidb — 2016-11-29 13:19
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 請問如何將上方的Dock回復原本的兩邊位置  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481779 不知怎回事？ 原本分置左右兩邊的Dock竟合而為一跑到中央了 如圖 請問如何將上方的Dock回復原本的兩邊位置？ 謝謝！ Screenshot from 2016-11-29 12-42-41.png zz: chunchengch — 2016-11-29 13:20
<xpman> hi
<ubrl> xpman:点点点.  13:29
<xpman> 大家好
<ubrl> xpman:点点点.  13:29
<xpman> anybody here?
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 想问问家里有一台旧电脑amd毒龙1g的cpu，kt133a的主板用什么发行版  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481780 如题，想请教一下 zz: marsruc — 2016-11-29 15:07
<onezmmone> RTL8191SU_usb 可以连上路由器可是ping不同外网IP，请问如何解决？
<iMadper> onezmmone: 可能是路由器问题.
<iMadper> onezmmone: 手机连上路由器能有外网访问嘛?
<onezmmone> iMadper: 只偶然联通外网一次，此后再也不能连上外网。
<iMadper> onezmmone: 那就是路由器问题啊.
<iMadper> onezmmone: 跟你RTL的网卡没关系.
<onezmmone> iMadper: 可是插到电视上连接路由器却没问题
<iMadper> onezmmone: 你ping的是ip还是网址?
<onezmmone> iMadper: ip
<onezmmone> iMadper:  8.8.8.8
<iMadper> onezmmone: .. ...
<onezmmone> iMadper: rtl8712u.bin 此驱动是否有问题？
<onezmmone> iMadper:  能给我发一个不同版本的吗？
<iMadper> onezmmone: 这个bin是firmware.
<iMadper> onezmmone: 不是驱动.
<iMadper> onezmmone: 不过说不好是驱动还是firmware的问题
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: ^^ 给他发个dkms吧?
<iMadper> onezmmone: https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new   自己build这个也是一样的.
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - lwfinger/rtlwifi_new: A repo for the newest Realtek rtlwifi codes.
<iMadper> onezmmone: 这个连接里面是最新的realtek的开源驱动代码. 官方性质的.
<onezmmone> iMadper: 驱动源码只支持2.6.x 内核
<iMadper> onezmmone: 胡扯
<iMadper> onezmmone: This code will build on any kernel 3.0 and newer as long as the distro has not modified any of the kernel APIs. It includes the following drivers:
<iMadper> onezmmone :Added March 16, 2016: All branches of this repo now support the ant_sel module option for rtl8723be. In addition, patches to implement this feature have been submitted to the linux-wireless repo. If accepted, they should appear in kernel 4.7; however, they will be backported to kernels 4.0 and newer when they reach mainline.
<IsoaSFlus> 好东西，收藏了
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 乖.
<onezmmone> iMadper:  呵呵，只找到这些。 汗，一会去给的网址找找，先谢谢
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 特别好用, 我用这个修了好多项目的bug...
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 不过我现在的网卡新内核里面有驱动了
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 恩. 这倒是正常.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 不过我们实验室里面流传着两种网卡，有一种内核里面不带，得自己编译
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 昂.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: rtl8192eu
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 那说不好...
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 如果在的话就在8192c里面, 如果不在这个tree里面就没有. 说不好
<IsoaSFlus> 不过之前已经在github上面找到了非官方的4.0内核的驱动
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 昂. 应该可以的, 8192不是什么新卡了早就
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 不太清楚那个不是我买的
<onezmmone> iMadper: /kernel/drivers/net/wireless/realtek/rtlwifi 下没有编译出RTL8191
<onezmmone> iMadper: 只有RTL8192XX
<onezmmone> iMadper: /kernel/drivers/net/wireless/realtek/rtlwifi 下没有编译出RTL8191
<^k^> 新  西北校区 • 兰州工业学院的来报道  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481781 有没有兰州工业学院的？ zz: cvhnh — 2016-11-29 16:04
<iMadper> yuning: https://m.mi.com/p?pid=101&commodityId=1163200015&client_id=180100041080&cid=20029.00001&fallback=http%3A%2F%2Fm.mi.com%2F1%2F%23%2Fproduct%2Fview%3Fproduct_id%3D1163200015%26client_id%3D180100031058%26masid%3D20029.00001
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ Xiaomi China - Mi Global Home
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求救！！！登录后打不开电脑的磁盘-无法显示这一位置-您没有查看内容所需的权限  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481782 Ubuntu14.04装了MATA桌面，不知道怎么的打不开各种磁盘，偶尔能打开一个，登录root账户，所有的都能打开，但是普通账户打不开。重启也不
<^k^>  ─> 行，系统是安装在U盘中的，运行后插入U盘不能显示，单击提示这不是文件夹或者没有权 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Libreoffice的替换能否用正则表达式表示  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481783 在查找替换中，查找可以用正则表达式，但替换是不是不支持。 例如查找中查：([\u4e00-\u9fa5]+,)et al 替换为：\1等 结果替换成了：\1等，想前面汉字部分不变，只把et
<^k^>  ─> al换为 等 测试文本： [4]杜炳旺, 何洋, 余家冰,et al.. 贵妃鸡肌肉及肝脏中八种矿物元素的 …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Libreoffice的替换能否用正则表达式表示  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481784 在查找替换中，查找可以用正则表达式，但替换是不是不支持。 例如查找中查：([\u4e00-\u9fa5]+,)et al 替换为：\1等 结果替换成了：\1等，想前面汉字部分不变，只把et
<^k^>  ─> al换为 等 测试文本： [4]杜炳旺, 何洋, 余家冰,et al.. 贵妃鸡肌肉及肝脏中八种矿物元素的 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 足球父子 : 代数老师对一学生家长抱怨道:"你看看你儿子是怎么学数学的,90减去45等于下半场！ "    父亲道:"恩,我回去是得好好教导他了,他竟然没考虑到加时赛的情况。"
<saimazoon> 大家好
<ubrl> saimazoon:点点点.  19:47
<saimazoon> 那时北京时间吗？
<iMadper> saimazoon: 是的.
<saimazoon> 在这里用emacs的人有没有？
<iMadper> saimazoon: 我.
<iMadper> saimazoon: 刚开始用emacs.
<saimazoon> iMadper: 在emacs上用什么汉语输入法？
<iMadper> saimazoon: fcitx
<saimazoon> iMadper: ifcitx怎么可以安装？
<iMadper> saimazoon: baidu上面有教程
<saimazoon> 谢谢
<saimazoon> 人人都去了睡觉吗
<zwindl> 没有
<saimazoon> 这urgrabber为什么频道老板没开除？
<saimazoon> 好像他有联系的问题
<zwindl> 因为它很重要
<zwindl> http://sina.com
<ubrl> zwindl: ⇪ WWW.SINA.COM
<saimazoon> 他有哪种重要？
<zwindl> 我擦，我以为它是 title bot
<saimazoon> 啊我明白了它就是机器人不是吗
<zwindl> 不知道
<saimazoon> 由于它的用户名字我猜那是个机器人
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 优麒麟分辨率问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481787 vm12装完ukylin16.10装完后，重启进入系统，分辨率默认800*600，并且显示不全。更改分辨率的应用（右下角）按钮始终无法按到，又不会从终端设置。有解决的办法吗？ zz: waittingsummer — 2016-11-30 1:12
#ubuntu-cn 2016-11-30
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助！Qt应用程序的菜单及工具栏图标无法正常显示  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481788 求助大神，有没有碰到这样的情况。 操作系统：Ubuntu 14.04.5 64位 桌面：GNOME 编程工具：Qt 4.8.4 问题：系统正常，系统图标正常。自己编写的Qt程序在菜单和工具栏中使用
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: .
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 联想y410p装ubuntu 16.04之后每次开关机喇叭都会啪的响一声  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481791 如标题，不影响使用，只是不知道我这喇叭能坚持多久 zz: binge54 — 2016-11-30 10:32
<felixonmars> iMadper: 是不是需要B一下他…… ^
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu14.04升级gcc-5出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481793 我主要按照博客[url]Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 下升级 gcc 到 gcc-4.9、gcc-5 版本[http://www.cnblogs.com/BlackStorm/p/5183490.html]的步骤升级gcc。 Code: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install sof
<^k^>  ─> tware-properties-common sudo apt-get upgrade sudo apt-get install gcc-5 g++-5 出现如下错误： Code: gph@gph-pc: …
<iMadper> felixonmars: 谁?
<iMadper> felixonmars: 刚到家... 之前afk了
<silverrainz> iMadper: urlgrabber
<silverrainz> iMadper: 已经 b 了。
<felixonmars> iMadper: urlgrabber，我已经召唤了 freenode staff :P
<iMadper> silverrainz: 我都没看到他说话啊...
<iMadper> felixonmars: urlgrabber有说话嘛?
<felixonmars> iMadper: 他一直在进入退出，每分钟几次
<silverrainz> iMadper: http://img.vim-cn.com/1b/0ba746a1bc546e3259aa05f66765d6322b8954.png
<ubrl> ⇪ t: image/png
<iMadper> felixonmars: ... 哦, 我给ignore join/part 了
<felixonmars> dax: thank you :P
<dax> felixonmars: *nod*
<onlylove> 好可怕 freenode staff
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • md5(unix)解密有奖  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481794 root用户登录密文，解成功联系我qq:2711080,必有重奖 root1$$xJWDb8DGQznAV4CxLnbaw/:0:0:root:/:bin/sh zz: hezhenhuam — 2016-11-30 11:51
<michaelvipub> 中文输入测试
<michaelvipub> 有人？
<IsoaSFlus> 有（本条收费0.5元）
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 关于在Ubuntu系统配置NDK环境的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481798 今天在Ubuntu系统安装了NDK，配置的NDK环境一直有问题，不知道哪里错了，所以来请教大家。 关于我的系统环境介绍： 1.win7系统 2.安装虚拟机virtualbox5.1.10 r112026,虚拟机中安
<^k^>  ─> 装了ubuntu-16.04.1-amd64。 我的NDK版本是ndk-r13b 我的ndk目录位置： home/Android/android-sdk-linux/an …
<michaelvipub> gnome-terminal是怎么做到不改变LOCALE的设置，只需要改菜单里的character encoding就可以显示GBK相关汉字的。
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 双系统中windows7 无法启动，请求支援  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481801 我电脑安装的是win7+ubuntu 16.04双系统。昨天，windows显示旗舰版不是正版，并出现黑屏。于是，我用上了暴风Win7激活工具，结果悲剧了，开机后选择进入windows loader，机器停留在ubuntu紫色
<^k^>  ─> 背景页面。我该怎么办？请求达人支援！ zz: kuri — 2016-11-30 15:02
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx中文输入法选词的东西没有了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481802 我用的是ubuntu mate 16.04,fcitx中文输入法选词的东西没有了 zz: lin2019 — 2016-11-30 15:09
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 没脑子 : 一说话不经过大脑的男人与一位小姐共舞。 男人:你结婚了吗? 小姐:还没有。 男人:那你有孩子了吗? 小姐大怒,拂袖而去。 男人寻思,下次不能再这样问了。 后又接着与一妇人跳舞。 男人:你有孩子了吗? 妇人:有两个。 男人:那你结婚了吗?
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • dropbox在代理模式下仍然无法安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481803 科学上网: Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address Foreign Address State tcp 0 0 127.0.0.1:1080 0.0.0.0:* LISTEN shadowsocks tcp 0 0 127.0.0.1:8123 0.0.0.0:* LISTEN polipo 全局代理设置:setting->network->proxy…… http_proxy=http://local
<^k^>  ─> host:8123 经测试无误。 但仍然无法正常安装dropbox，错误如下： <img src="http://imglf0.nosdn.127.n …
<^k^> 新  课堂教学和培训 • 请教：多个终端与一个php通信，怎么存储这些终端的数据？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481804 （最近机房在改造上不了课，有时间构思下，Flash指法练习的网络打字比赛） 设想是每个学生机每隔1秒钟将自己的机号、打字的个数信息发送到同一个php页面
<^k^>  ─> ， 然后从php页面接收其他学生机发送到这个php页面上的信息，接收来的信息显示在舞台 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 老电脑HP2740P，能装么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481808 几年没关注UBUNTU了，话说我的老电脑能装Ubuntu 16.04么？它对电磁屏的压感支持如何？ WIN7、8上面 2740P都没有压感。只有WIN10下有，不得不感叹 还是WIN10路子野，自己找的驱动全不行，WIN10自动下载的
<^k^>  ─> 驱动却可以。但是WIN10卡啊。想回归UBUNTU~ 谢谢~ zz: chibao — 2016-11-30 18:25
<Relaed> 大家好
<ubrl> Relaed:点点点.  19:10
<saimazoon> hello, Relaed
<saimazoon> 你好
<Relaed> hi, 晚饭吃了吗
<Relaed> 233
<saimazoon> 我不在中国
<saimazoon> 在这里是十一点钟
<saimazoon> 还没有吃午饭
<Relaed> 原来如此
<Relaed> 我好久没来这里了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 谁最漂亮 : 解放初,文工团上四川演出后,记者采访观看演出的老百姓,文工团里谁最漂亮,结果没人出声；记者问难道他们都不漂亮吗?那你们认为谁漂亮呢? 就有老百姓说:李万姬最漂亮。记者想这里没有叫李万姬的呀！问大家为什么? 老百姓告诉记者:如果李万姬不漂亮,那为
<^k^>  ─> 什么领袖xxx日李万姬,周xx日李万姬。难道不是她最漂亮吗????
#ubuntu-cn 2016-12-01
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • xfce桌面，登录自动弹出终端和文件管理器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481809 我没有保存会话，这怎么解决？ zz: jato668 — 2016-12-01 8:39
<Chaos`Eternal> Helo
<zwindl> oleH
<ooOO_OOoo>  Madper|AFK 不是应该改成 imadper|dota 么？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 现在的内核是自动升级？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481810 RT 如果出现MS那破事，不是开不了机？ 还加装了不重启升内核 zz: eagle5678 — 2016-12-01 11:23
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 不行了啊
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 最近刚入职, 太忙了
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 你去那边座场还忙
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 是啊. 大家对我期望太高. 我也不是谦虚, 我是真的什么都不会....
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 那还要人不，我这边也是什么也不会
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 对啊对啊, 你应该最了解, 你说是内核测试, 你懂内核嘛? 同样, 我说是开发, 我懂开发吗?
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 暂时不要人了, 除非把我开除了....
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我先去做饭了
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 恩，
<iMadper|Cooking> MangHuoEr: violetzijing: 新的周会和旧的有啥区别?
<violetzijing> iMadper|Cooking, 有新的周会？？？
<violetzijing> iMadper|Cooking, 今天周四啊，昨天周三啊，周会在周二啊，你玩了一局文明吗
<iMadper|Cooking> violetzijing: 不是啊
<iMadper|Full> violetzijing: 你看邮件, 有新的周会邀请啊
<iMadper|Full> violetzijing: 但是时间好像也没改?
<violetzijing> iMadper|Full, 我看了，时间没变，地点不变
<iMadper|Full> violetzijing: 人也没变动
<iMadper|Full> violetzijing: 不知道什么鬼   cc jzheng
<violetzijing> iMadper|Full, 并不知道ˊ_>ˋ
<iMadper|Full> chihchun: 大佬, 请教一下, ubuntu-image build image的时候为啥要求先登陆snapcraft?
<iMadper|Full> chihchun: 这样我很难做一个build-farm啊
<chihchun> iMadper|Full: XD
<iMadper|Full> chihchun: 现在情况是, 我有个job dispatcher, 每次build镜像都会先安装一个ubuntu然后安装依赖的包, 然后去编译镜像. 但是编译镜像之前要求我先登陆snapcraft.... 这怎么破?
<chihchun> iMadper|Full: 弄個 build account bah 或複製  ${HOME}/.snap bah
<iMadper|Full> chihchun: 哦, 登陆信息在这里啊... 好的, 多谢!
<iMadper|Full> chihchun: 下次来新疆, 我请你吃烤肉串
<chihchun> iMadper|Full: 你在新疆阿？XD
<iMadper|Full> chihchun: 不在啊, 我只是随便选了一个你不太可能来的地方....
<iMadper|Full> chihchun: 这样就不用真的请你吃了啊
<iMadper|Full> ;-)
<chihchun> XD
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 刚刚开学,就有笑料爆出 : 我妈说开学了别再象以前一样老跟同学打架,听了妈妈的建议,我痛定思痛,开学第一天,就跟老师打了一架。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 哪一个 : "喂,你老婆看你来了"。狱警冲着一位犯人喊道。 "哪一个"?犯人问。 "什么,哪一个！?"狱警大声呵斥:"你小子有几个老婆！ "犯人说:"我是犯重婚罪进来的"。
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • ubuntu系统下打deb的包  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481811 dupload -t nm_target gentoo_1.0.2-1_i386.changes ubuntu打包的时候这个命令什么意思有谁知道吗？ zz: cramming5 — 2016-12-01 15:33
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 如何安装电驴？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481812 Code: tz@utz:~$ sudo apt-get install azureus [sudo] tz 的密码： 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树        正在读取状态信息... 完成        N: 忽略‘20auto-upgrades.ucf-dist’(于目录‘/etc/apt
<^k^>  ─> /apt.conf.d/’)，鉴于它的文件扩展名无效 E: 无法定位软件包 azureus tz@utz:~$ 第二个问题：只 …
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • 关于Geany（用于编辑和运行python的编辑器）的配置问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481813 ubuntu上安装Geany，按照相关教程配置python运行指令后可以正常运行python文件 转折。。。 由于需要numpy （Ubuntu自带的原始的python没有这个包）等扩展模块，于是 安装
<^k^>  ─> 了anaconda（集成好了numpy等扩展包）来便于管理python包。 安装完毕后（测试python 显示已经 …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 这字体默认已经很好了，秀一下hidpi  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481814 3.png 2.png 1.png zz: walker.ma.biz — 2016-12-01 18:30
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助，升级系统怎样才能不更新驱动啊？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481815 RT，最近闲的没事把我的小平板装上了ubuntu。 好不容易找到了一个有无线驱动的镜像，安装成功发现不能升级，每次升级都会更新网卡驱动。 只要更新了驱动，网卡就不能上网
<^k^>  ─> :Cry 有没有什么办法在不更新驱动的情况下还能更新系统啊_(:з」∠)_ zz: monburan — 2016-12- …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 软件和更新选项里的安全更新不可选择  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481818 如图所示：当有安全更新时为灰色，没办法选择，请问这是什么情况，有人知道吗 zz: omaidb — 2016-12-01 20:40
<Xuefer> thanks
<Fuchs> welcome :)   (ops: that one was set by staff and thus removed again by staff. Sorry for disturbing, have a nice day!)
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 使用gnome shell后发现按～顶部弹出终端的功能太好用了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481819 按～可以弹出或者隐藏的顶部终端，在unity 中能实现吗？超喜欢这个功能啊Screenshot from 2016-12-01 21-47-24.png zz: loveofmaria — 2016-12-01 21:51
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • [分享]做了一个wine的AutoCAD2007和 天正建筑2013  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481822 机械和建筑设计的小伙伴关注一下，linux下同类的绘图软件用户体验实在太差，尤其是不能匹配国产的辅助绘图工具。 这里发一个 AutoCAD 2007 和 天正建筑2013 ，
<^k^>  ─> 大家测试一下。 软件移植工作在2014年就做完成了，后来在贴吧发过一次，帖子沉了。htt …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-12-02
<^k^> 新  开源小工具 • zlib源码里面hash疑问  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481823 #define UPDATE_HASH(h,c) (h = (((h)<<H_SHIFT) ^ (c)) & HASH_MASK) 这个H_SHIFT怎么获得，以及这个哈希函数的原理以下解释 ： * 即H_SHIFT 为哈希码长度除以3再向上取整，原因如下： 设strtsart = s, 此时生成的哈希码只能与
<^k^>  ─> * window[s], window[s + 1], window[s + 2]有关，这一点是必须的，因此，必须通过左移将之前 * wi …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • in10系统下安装ubantu16.10，无法进入ubantu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481824 win10系统下成功安装ubantu16.10，重新启动后无法进入ubantu，启动项没有选项，安装通过BCD安装的，求破？先谢谢了。 zz: nwei — 2016-12-02 10:28
<xpman> hi
<ubrl> xpman:点点点.  11:13
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • 需要帮助这些2个问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481825 赦免我的中文. 现在，我面临着一个我在虚幻引擎中开发的游戏的三个问题。 问题＃1：我通过遵循YouTube教程生成代码。但是，我不能得到它正常工作。预计，如果继续按C，应该有一个电灯从我的主
<^k^>  ─> 要特点的项目。这里是唯一的代码行，我可以提出： Code: Error Blueprint Runtime Error: Accessed …
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/79592/solaris-being-canned-at-least-50-percent-of-teams-to-be-fired
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 网曝 Solaris 系统被砍，开发团队将大半被解雇 - 开源中国社区
<Any_where> 大家好，请问有人在吗？
<Any_where> 我想问一下，我的ubuntu为什么一重启之后，所有文件的更改都重置到以前的某个时间点了？
<Any_where> 之前曾经tune2fs过
<Any_where> 但用fsck没检测出什么来
<abc_> 神奇的 bug
<Any_where> 但是前面一切正常的，就在某个不为人知的时间点，就变成这样了。所有修改，无论是新增，删除还是修改，统统在重启后重置掉，就好像影子系统一样，悲催。
<abc_> Any_where: 1970-1-1?
<Any_where> 就是说删文件也好，新增文件也好，重启后就重置了，删除的又回来了，新增的不见了。
<abc_> Any_where: 日期是 1970-1-1 吗?
<Any_where> date不是
<Any_where> hwclock是1970
<Any_where> 跟时间有关吗？
<abc_> 1970-1-1 是计算机元年
<Any_where> 好像是有这个情况，1970不能修改文件吗？
<abc_> Any_where: 我也不清楚，只是直覚
<Any_where> 好像 订单
<Any_where> 好像有人遇到过同样的问题，也是说1970.
<Any_where> 谢谢abc哈，刚才网络不好。
<abc_> Any_where: 不客气，我也是新手
 * hpeng 
 * hpeng 
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • Ubuntu 16.04 连续使用一天后很卡  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481829 我使用的是ubuntu 16.04，unity桌面版。 我是一名软件开发人员，我的机器上运行着mysql, elasticsearch, mongodb等服务。 我使用搜狗输入法，开发时一般会打开eclipse, eclipse配置使用2G内存，调试时会
<netsnail> networkmanager 这个东西的配置文件怎么修改
<netsnail> 用起来好不习惯
<netsnail> 如何清空它的配置
<abc_> netsnail: 那就用 netctl?
<netsnail> 70-persistent-net.rules 这个东西也没有了
<netsnail> 不知道怎么改了
<netsnail> 有对NetworkManager很熟的吗
<netsnail> netctl - Profile based network connection tool from Arch Linux
<abc_> netsnail: 对
<netsnail> 跟iproute2有什么区别
<netsnail> 或者ifconfig
<iMadper> netsnail: nm-connection-editor
<iMadper> netsnail: 或者手写/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ 里面的配置文件.
<iMadper> netsnail: 新一代的网络配置前端是 netplan, 用yaml配置. 会在运行时生成network-manager或者其他后端的配置文件. 不需要你理解network-manager怎么配置/工作了.
<netsnail> yaml在哪配置
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Z9PE-d16主板安装ubuntu 16.04.1cpu使用问题求助！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481830 华硕Z9PE-d16主板 intel xeon E5 2650 V2双路CPU32核 内存190多G 装完以后ubuntu 16.04.1cpu使用感觉只用了一个，用起来跟普通电脑一样，我开一个VBOX虚拟机，同时打开30个就几分钟就挂
<iMadper> netsnail: 你得先安装netplan
<wannie1888> wuhu,是可以加入的啊
<wannie1888> 有人没有，我好兴奋啊
<iMadper> ...
<zhxk> 大家好
<ubrl> zhxk:点点点.  19:23
<iMadper> ..
<zhxk> 你好
<iMadper> zhxk: .
<iMadper> zhxk: zhxt: zhsj: 你们是同一个人?
<zhxk> 不不不
<zhxk> 不认识，咋了
<iMadper> 没啥, 我分不清这几个nick...
<iMadper> zhxk: 我就是问问
<zhxk> 您在哪里
<zhxk> 为啥玩irc
<zhxk> 有没有好的客户端推荐
<iMadper> zhxk: 我在家... 我来这个频道六七年了....
<iMadper> zhxk: 你可以用 /ctcp xxxx version  来看别人用的什么客户端.
<zhxk> 强
<zhxk> 您家是哪儿的
<iMadper> zhxk: 北京
<zhxk> 好地方
<zhxk> 下雪了吧
<iMadper> 这几天没
<zhxk> 看升国棋过了没有
<iMadper`> zhxk: 不看...
<zhxk> 有微信吗
<iMadper> zhxk: 不加男性
<iMadper`>  /time
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • vbox启动报错.  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481831 Quote: RTR3InitEx failed with rc=-1912 (rc=-1912) The VirtualBox kernel modules do not match this version of VirtualBox. The installation of VirtualBox was apparently not successful. Executing '/sbin/vboxconfig' may correct this. Make sure that you do not mix the OSE
<^k^>  ─> version and the PUEL version of VirtualBox. where: supR3HardenedMainInitRuntime what: 4 VERR_VM_DRIVER_VERSION_MISMA …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • firefox播放网络视频？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481832 系统：live usb 如果，live usb 只安装了libflashplayer.so。 网络视频可以播放。 如果，live usb 除了安装libflashplayer.so外。还安装ufw，及其它软件包。 那么，网络视频就不可以播放了。 为什么？ zz: orgchat —
<^k^>  ─> 2016-12-02 20:17
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • cairo dock图标发虚看不清  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481833 UBUNTU 16.10系统，GTX750TI安装了最新的375.20驱动后，图标发虚看不见了。请问我该怎么办？ zz: honhen — 2016-12-02 20:46
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • flash player安装 ?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481834 ubuntu12.04 lts 1.官网下载flah player，解压后文件。（图） 这些目录，文件，都有什么作用？ 2.文件libflashplayer.so，复制到系统目录，就完成安装了。 对么？ zz: orgchat — 2016-12-02 22:11
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 如何解决依赖问题.....  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481835 Code: 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树        正在读取状态信息... 完成        您可能需要运行“apt-get -f install”来纠正下列错误： 下列软件包有未满足的依赖关系：
<^k^>  ─>  screenlets : 依赖: python-central (>= 0.5.8) 但无法安装它               依赖: python-cairo 但是 …
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • STM32在ubuntu下开发有什么推荐方案？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481839 新手求助 通过我的 MX5 上的 Tapatalk发言 zz: cruisertml — 2016-12-03 0:51
#ubuntu-cn 2016-12-03
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 求助，搭建web服务器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481841 第一次接触Ubuntu，在局域网内输入服务器地址 ，已经能显示"Apache2 Ubuntu Default Page"， 我现在编写了1个静态的HTML文件，如何代替var/www/html/index.html这个文件呢？ 习惯了windows操作，请高手指教！ zz:
<^k^>  ─> lsdouli — 2016-12-03 9:37
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 泼妇新解 : 孩子问:"妈妈,他们为什么叫你泼妇?" 母亲答:"那是表扬妈妈是个活泼的妇女!"
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 怎么确定在wine下运行的应用程序缺少的dll或者组件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481843 怎么确定在wine下运行的应用程序缺少的dll或者组件？有什么方法么？给指点一下 zz: thmxb — 2016-12-03 11:51
<maplebeats> 1123
<maplebeats> test
<ubrl> maplebeats:点点点.  15:19
<maplebeats> test123
<maplebeats> 这垃圾quassel
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • VPN创建链接时出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481844 VPN不知道哪里出了问题 编辑的时候提示 无法编辑链接 缺少 org.freedesktop.networkManager.pptp的VPN服务插件 zz: One_punch — 2016-12-03 16:27
<iMadper``> maplebeats: 喜当爹了?
<maplebeats> 没有啊
<maplebeats> 虚惊一场
<maplebeats> 23333
<iMadper> maplebeats: 赞.
<maplebeats> 还好还好
<iMadper> maplebeats: 本来还想恭喜你的
<iMadper> maplebeats: 这回没机会了
<maplebeats> 恭喜毛线
<iMadper> maplebeats: 有孩子了是好事啊
<iMadper> maplebeats: 延续你老媒家的香火啊
<maplebeats> = =！
<maplebeats> 最近日子不是很好过啊
<iMadper> maplebeats: 有啥不好过的...
<iMadper> maplebeats: 腾讯不是所有员工刚给了股票?
<iMadper> maplebeats: 每人十万块钱的股票?
<maplebeats> 十万。。
<maplebeats> 毛线
<maplebeats> 到手不过4万不到
<iMadper> maplebeats: 哦.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/08/Cg-4WFI2rW6IXXbnAAD6gPneHmUAALrIAORQn0AAPqY425.jpg 猫哥,妹真的喜欢你哟
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 如何把桌面的标题改了，并且把底部任务栏去掉？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481845 不知道怎么上传图片，感觉上传图片能说明白点；所以就用了freep外链，希望能审核通过； 上次请教了一个开机动画怎么改的问题，感觉这里大神非常多哈。 这次有三个问
<firer> hello
<ubrl> firer:点点点.  19:49
<firer> 有木有人捏
<abc_> ...
<firer> 有木有人
<abc_> 你视力有问题?
<firer> 原来你是个活人啊
<firer> 贱笑了
<abc_> 呵呵
<firer> 好厉害啊，聊天工具好高端哦
<firer> 第一次用
<firer> 怎么发表情
<abc_> 不知道 emacs 怎么发，weechat 有插件可以做到
<abc_> 🚴🏿
<abc_> 😄
<firer> 你是怎么知道我在emacs上用的捏
<firer> 你的表情在我这里是乱码的
<abc_> firer: /ctcp
<firer> 高端玩家
<forsakenfirerlol> hello
<ubrl> forsakenfirerlol:点点点.  20:45
<forsakenfirer> hello world?
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2rhKIW6AXAADRSNFa4YwAALrTAFQawsAANFg487.jpg 这个回答太绝妙了
#ubuntu-cn 2016-12-04
<forsakenfirer> hello
<ubrl> forsakenfirer:点点点.  10:25
<iMadper> forsakenfirer: .
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/00/08/Cg-4V1I2seeIX2VVAABcpi3WcjMAALrLQMojyMAAFy-618.jpg 看我不吃了你
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu16.04 运行Intellij Idea出警告  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481848 ideal启动不了，一直在出这个警告 java.util.prefs.FileSystemPreferences$6 run WARNING: Prefs file removed in background /home/xiashuai/.java/.userPrefs/prefs.xml 各位大神有没有解决办法啊，你们的idea可以用吗 zz: shuaixia
<^k^>  ─> — 2016-12-04 14:22
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
 * hpeng 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我不紧张 : 我朋友的糗事,是个女生。她考驾照的时候特别紧张,就怕过不了,手握方向盘握的特别紧。监考的看她紧张就说:别紧张！她回了句,我不紧张,他们说把监考的当条狗做在身边就行了
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 选择--反转 的含义  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481849 抠图的时候，使用套索套住需要抠出的物体轮廓，然后，选择--反转 请问，这个 选择--反转 里面的反转，究竟是什么含义？ zz: whaha — 2016-12-04 19:50
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 悲喜交加 : 一个上了年纪的男子坐在公园长凳上独自垂泪,警察走上前去问,问他出了什么事。 "我75岁了,"那老人哭着说道,"我家里我有个25岁的妻子,他既漂亮,又聪明,并疯狂的爱我。" "那你为什么还哭呢?" "我想不起来我住哪儿了！ "
<pity> freenode 被攻击了么？我收到一大堆这样的消息 13:04 <xXUraniaesXx328> THIS IRC HAS MOVED TO irc.gangste.rs #tclmafia
<lucaslj> q
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  系统架构支持 • Ubuntu 认证硬件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481852 https://certification.ubuntu.com/ Ubuntu 认证硬件通过了严格的测试和审核，以确保 Ubuntu 开箱即用并随时可投入您的业务。 分類 Ubuntu 个人电脑认证硬件 https://certification.ubuntu.com/desktop/ Ubuntu 服务器认证硬件 https:/
<^k^>  ─> /certification.ubuntu.com/server/ IoT 认证硬件 https:
#ubuntu-cn 2017-11-27
<aisaer> sb
<Fugang`> 大家好
<ubrl> Fugang`:点点点.  17:28
<Fugang`> 大家好
<ubrl> Fugang`:点点点.  17:28
<Fugang`> 都在忙什么呢
<Fugang`> 大家都是使用Ubuntu吗
<toxync11> [noonet@tox] 。。。
<Fugang`> 哈哈
<Fugang`> 下载自己的工作环境一直是linux，
<Fugang`> 现在
<Fugang`> ..
<Fugang`> Who ×
<Fugang`> Who *
<Fugang`> 怎么这么冷清啊
<toxync11> [noonet@tox] 去#linuxba频道吧
<toxync11> [noonet@tox] 都说了点点点了
<Fugang`> 嗯呢　　好嘞
<toxync11> [noonet@tox] 那边有几个闲人正在狂水
<BuGoNee> 我用mac啊
<toxync11> [noonet@tox] 你可以退群了啊
<leemeng0x61> 讨论下dm吧
<leemeng0x61> 我还在用slim
<toxync11> [noonet@tox] 不知是啥
#ubuntu-cn 2017-11-30
<mayli> go ##Orz
<snpresent> 這裏冷清了很多很多....
#ubuntu-cn 2017-12-01
<toddliu> 早上好，各位！
<toddliu> 嗨，朋友
<pollyduan> 哪里有活跃的频道？
<aaa__> 诚念法轮大法好，洪福常伴百病消。
<farseerfc> Re aaa__:『 诚念法轮大法好，洪福… 』 你怎麼到處都發（
<mayli> ##Orz
#ubuntu-cn 2017-12-02
<dongyi> 大家好
<ubrl> dongyi:点点点.  21:49
<toxync11> [noonet@tox] 。
#ubuntu-cn 2017-12-03
<XiaDaIT> join ##g
<tinkyes> hey,guys,i found an interesting soft : translate-shell. it can translate the any text in the shell by the google trans . you know , it means many manual couldn't reading if they couldn't know english
<tinkyes> the github is https://github.com/soimort/translate-shell.git
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - soimort/translate-shell: Command-line translator using Google Translate, Bing Translator, Yandex.Translate, etc.
<tinkyes> yeah , that is
<tinkyes> the study is endless :)
#ubuntu-cn 2018-11-26
<wanghuai1ing>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY wanghuaiting password
#ubuntu-cn 2018-11-27
<ooof> 有人吗？
<ubrl> ooof:点点点.  10:51
<ooof> 有人碰到这个问题吗：     外置显卡不会安装啊
<rhzme[m]> 没用过外置显卡
#ubuntu-cn 2018-11-28
<rabbitear_sdf> http://bluebox.securityrabbit.com:8000/
<ubrl> rabbitear_sdf: ⇪ type=audio/ogg
<i_i> 哇塞 这么多人
#ubuntu-cn 2018-11-30
<freshvegateble> hhsh
<miemiekurisu> ...好久没来了...
<isyangxin> test
<ubrl> isyangxin:点点点.  21:34
<miemiekurisu> fivesheep: 发现你了
#ubuntu-cn 2018-12-01
<u0_a260> 请问在终端下有没有那个靠谱点的看图软件啊
#ubuntu-cn 2018-12-02
 * keegan_ 
#ubuntu-cn 2019-11-26
<Fantasy-Wings> Ubuntu上搭建一个IRC
<Fantasy-Wings> 是不是安一个ircd-hybrid就行？
<deepin> https://xander-wang.github.io/%E7%9E%8E%E6%8A%98%E8%85%BE/2018/05/12/IRC-%E6%9C%8D%E5%8A%A1%E5%99%A8%E6%90%AD%E5%BB%BA%E4%B8%8E%E6%B5%8B%E8%AF%95.html
#ubuntu-cn 2019-11-27
<clad> 大家好啊
<Fantasy-Wings> 都没有人聊天吗？闲聊也行啊
<sky92> ~
#ubuntu-cn 2019-11-28
<daiwzh> hello
#ubuntu-cn 2019-11-29
<whoareU> hello
<whoareU> 我的arai2c下不了东西了， 那位可以给点意见
#ubuntu-cn 2019-11-30
<bionicpup64_2094> 冒泡
#ubuntu-cn 2019-12-01
<whoareU> after launching tor in console, hint connections died in state connect()ing with SSL state (No SSL object)", how to desolve it
<yh> /erc-cmd-AMSG
<deepin> 我想使用这个链接,但是该死的转义符.不知道怎么处理?
<deepin> http:\/\/issuecdn.baidupcs.com\/issue\/netdisk\/LinuxGuanjia\/3.0.1\/baidunetdisk_linux_3.0.1.2.deb
<deepin> 请帮帮我,谢谢
